#kubuntu 2005-07-11
<uniq> church_of_foamy: is it hdb1 ? does /storage exist? 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as far as i know it does
<uniq> any spelling mistakes in /etc/fstab?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no not that i know of
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this is the first hard drive i ever partitiond in linux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i may be doing something wrong
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i tryed using qtparted and makeing the changes in fstab
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i must not be knowledgable enough to do it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can tell you what i did from the start if you want
<uniq> please do.
<uniq> i'm a little busy with a meeting right now.. i'll try to answer you. but i might be a little slow.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the hard drive was orginaly in a windows machene with an ntfs partition
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i took it out of that machene and dumped all the stuf on my linux hard drive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then i wiped the partiton and tryed to use qtparted to make a new one and format it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as well as make it active
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought i made the nessisary changes to fstab to allow the drive to be used
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i either get a root error telling me that only root can mount the drive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or that the drive dosen't exist or that access denied thing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> depending on what i do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with fstab
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in any event i can't get access to the hard drive
<uniq> ok. pause there. 
<uniq> what does 'sudo fdisk -l' tell you? 
<uniq> .. about hdb1
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1   *           1        4865    39078081   83  Linux
<uniq> this looks like your harddisk, right? 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as far as i know
<uniq> now, if you run 'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1'
<uniq> you'll make a ext3 filesystem on it.
<uniq> it will be formatted. 
<uniq> so make sure it's the correct disk.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes it is
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm this may be easyer than qtparted lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's formating the correct disk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok it's done
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and back at the prompt
<uniq> ok. then 'sudo mount /storage'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<uniq> it was silent? 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mount: mount point /storage does not exist
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shane@FoamY:~$
<uniq> ah.
<uniq> 'sudo mkdir /storage'
<uniq> that was why it wasn't mounted at boot.
<uniq> was/ios
<uniq> bah. is
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok done
<uniq> then mount again.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as sudo?
<uniq>  'sudo mount /storage'
<uniq> yes.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k done
<uniq> now it's mounted.
<uniq> as you can see with 'df -ah'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it gives me an access denied error when i try to wright to it
<uniq> now, make a directory in /storage, as an example /storage/youruser  'sudo mkdir /storage/youruser'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<uniq> and change the ownership to youruser. 'sudo chown youruser.youruser -R /storage/youruser'  
<uniq> now youruser can write to /storage/youruser/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> let me try
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there we go
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but is that gonna be so i can only wright to that file on the drive?
<uniq> now you can only write to that directory, yes.
<uniq> you can make more directories.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i suppose that is good enough for goverment work lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thank man
<uniq> or you could mount it with more options. But i recommend putting your stuff in a subfolder. it's the easiest and best way imho.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you did what no one else seemed to be able to do ^_^
<^jude^> hi - can anyone tell me how to restart apache2??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you rock ^_^
<uniq> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> will i be able to change the name of the folder?
<uniq> ^jude^: from the commandline 'sudo invoke-rc.d  apache2 restart'
<^jude^> hi foamy - gamecat here on a bnox with no nickserv password :)
<^jude^> uniq: ta m8
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh hey jude
<uniq> church_of_foamy: sure, you can change the name from the commandline with 'sudo mv oldname newname'
* ^jude^ is running kubuntu on his powerbook :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<uniq> nice. i'm on a ibook :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i will do that as soon as i get the 34 gigs of crap back on the drive ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i so want and i book
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they look so nice
<^jude^> mac hardware+free software=lovely system
<monchy> i'll take an alienware laptop over an ibook
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i wish i could afford either
<^jude^> I'm not an ibook fan either, but this powerbook is just gorgeous, as a piece of engineering
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mac stuff usually is good 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in that respect
<^jude^> foamy: me too - i got a new job and decided to treat myself on the cc :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> altho i think them switching to an intel cpu is kinda dumb though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ug 1hour till transfer is done >.<
<^jude^> i can't figure that intel thing either - but i doubt it'll be "any intel"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i hope not seeing as mac cpu's where vastly faster than anything intell put out
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which worries me about the quality of mac now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is a psudo mac fan
<monchy> they aren't that great, if anything they are heavily overpriced
<^jude^> having just bought one, i boviously disagree :)
<^jude^> if only i could type
<monchy> a barebones iMac G5 is 1600+ tax here
<^jude^> where are you?
<monchy> canada
* ^jude^ is a uk body
<monchy> not american!
<^jude^> hell no
<monchy> that point has to be stressed ;p
<^jude^> hehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you lucky buggers
<^jude^> powerbook was 1400UKP
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm stuck in this shit hole of a country
<monchy> not bad
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<^jude^> whatever that is in your money, eh
<monchy> 12 inch? 15?
<^jude^> 15
<^jude^> 512/80/combo drive
<monchy> 1 sec i'll do a currency conversion lol
<^jude^> might not be a bad plan - i reckon us lot get ripped off
<flashnet> ggg
<monchy> wow thats like 3000 cdn lol
<^jude^> see what i mean :/
<monchy> we always get the shaft though
<^jude^> my view is that if I'm happy with what I've got then the price was fair :)
<monchy> imagine the alienware setup you could get for that much though ;)
<^jude^> it wouldn't be built the way this one is
<^jude^> i've seen a few of their machines
<monchy> so fast, i wish i could get one
<^jude^> (not recently I'll admit)
<^jude^> I'm offski, see you later
<qos_> can somebody take a look on my error? http://phpfi.com/68492
<uniq> qos_: try to install libx11-dev
<qos_> i already did, but thx. any other ideas?
<uniq> xlibs-dev maybe.
<qos_> hmm, same error after installing them ..
<_hippie> how to change appearance of taskbar?
<qos_> so ... no ideas left ;(
<qos_> take a look in the control center ...
<Fraeon> Could Krita users tell me if it misses some vital features Gimp has like channels and so on?
<Fraeon> And I just would like some plain comments about it in general
<uniq> fraeon: last time i tried it it was a little unstable. i'm no graphics guy but i got my simple things done.
<scotdb> Why does my /etc/resolv.conf file keep getting changed ?   Can I turn this off ?
<godsmoke> scotdb: probably because you're running dhclient
<godsmoke> or somehow getting dhcp
<sdfginsdifnsigns> hi, um how would i install a .sh file
<godsmoke> sdfginsdifnsigns: you don't -- .sh is a shell script -- you execute it
<godsmoke> probably an installer
<sdfginsdifnsigns> godsmoke, how would i do that
<sdfginsdifnsigns> how would i execute it
<godsmoke> make sure it has execution permissions ("chmod +x FILENAME") -- then just type it's path and filename ("./FILENAME" if you're in the same directory)
<MikeStyle> godsmoke, i have no idea how to do what you just said
<godsmoke> I just told you EXACTLY how to do it
<godsmoke> that's why I put the commands there
<scotdb> godsmoke : let me check that
<godsmoke> scotdb: it's about the only reason it should be changing
<scotdb> yes : got it in one
<godsmoke> (automatically, that is)
<godsmoke> huh?
<scotdb> So now I have to work out how to stop dhclient3 from starting automagically
<godsmoke> well ... do you USE dhcp on your network?
<godsmoke> if you do -- then you need to run it
<Zhukov> hi
<MikeStyle> godsmoke, i did what you just said and it didnt do anything
<godsmoke> MikeStyle: I don't know what that means
<godsmoke> you have to be more specific
<Zhukov> ive just installed
<MikeStyle> i typed the commands
<godsmoke> ok
<scotdb> godsmoke : not on this box (my web server / mail server / etc) I want to be static
<MikeStyle> and i just got invalid filename
<godsmoke> then you executed the script
<godsmoke> ....
<godsmoke> YOU HAVE TO TYPE THE FILENAME
<scotdb> Maybe just deinstall ?
<MikeStyle> i DID
<Zhukov> kubuntu, to give it a try (ubuntu user), aind i cant configure the wireless connetion no matter what i do!!
<godsmoke> scotdb: god no ...
<godsmoke> scotdb: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<godsmoke> Zhukov: what specifically isn't working?
<Zhukov> it just doesn grab an ip
<Zhukov> cable all fine, gnome all fine
<Zhukov> kde nothing
<godsmoke> Zhukov: you have to TELL it to grab an ip
<godsmoke> after you tell it which network to connect to
<Zhukov> godsmoke: i know
<Zhukov> all set up
<godsmoke> KDE/Gnome should have nothing to do with this whatsoever
<godsmoke> don't use any graphical tools
<godsmoke> that's not the proper way to configure a network interface
<Zhukov> godsmoke: sudo ifuo and iwconfig here
<Zhukov> *ifup
<godsmoke> ok -- well, kde has absolutely nothing to do with that
<Zhukov> well, ill just try it again...
<godsmoke> absolutely nothing -- let me be very clear about that
<scotdb> yes I saw that deinstalling dhcp client would remove ubuntu-base : not a good idea
<scotdb> ;-)
<Fraeon> The thing I keep wondering is what the change in the kernel was that requires people to activate homepna manually when distros with earlier versions of it have it enabled by default. :P
<godsmoke> scotdb: well -- it wouldn't fix the problem either
<scotdb> So I'm in the interfaces file 
<godsmoke> scotdb: change it to your needs
<godsmoke> set the ips, take it off dhcp config
<Zhukov> godsmoke: i dont understant this too ;D I could hardly believe, but my wireless card isnt an kde fan... :D   maybe i misstyped something.
<godsmoke> uh, ok
<scotdb> godsmoke : I already did : I set  -
<scotdb> iface eth0 inet static
<scotdb>         address 192.168.1.2
<scotdb>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<godsmoke> ok
<godsmoke> then you're done
<scotdb> which I thought would stop dhcp
<godsmoke> ifdown
<godsmoke> ifup
<scotdb> networking restart and resolv.conf has changed again !!!
<godsmoke> then you didn't do it correctly
<Zhukov> scotdb: try this sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Zhukov> this will lock youre file
<Zhukov> unless you're using reiserfs
<scotdb> Zhukov : that's a bit harsh.  And isn't it dangerous ?
<Zhukov> scotdb: no
<Zhukov> i use it every time :D router here
<godsmoke> that's a nonsense solution
<Zhukov> godsmoke: the only one with some routers
<godsmoke> no ...
<godsmoke> your computer has 100% control over its acceptance of dns servers
<Zhukov> scotdb: if you need to change the dns for a specific network, just sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf and let the network do the rest :D
<Zhukov> godsmoke: some routers have conflicts with 2.6 kernels
<godsmoke> that doesn't make any sense
<godsmoke> the kernel doesn't control the file
<Zhukov> they lock, for example 192.168.1.1 as the DNS server (router ip) and they cant go on. They just sit there and only after a wile they resolv it
<godsmoke> that's a dhcp process
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Riddell] : Congrats to seth_k on membership | Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php/
<scotdb> ok I've edited resolv.conf again and restarted network : it is still OK.   I'll see how long it lasts
<godsmoke> unless you've told your computer to run a dhcp client ... it won't
<godsmoke> that's 100% fact
<godsmoke> so assuming you made proper modifications to your interfaces file, there should be no problem
<scotdb> I think I have the answer : when originally set up dhcp was used.   Unless you kill dhclient it will continue to run even if you change interfaces and bounce the network
<godsmoke> not if you ifdown the network
<douglas> Anytime I plug my system into a different monitor it always starts xorg in 640x480 and I can't go any higher than that unless I plug my machine into the original monitor I installed kubuntu with?
<virgule> hi
<mcquaid> hello, is there any way to get hotkeys working?
<uniq> try alt+f2 'khotkeys' and press enter.
<uniq> to restart khotkeys.
<uniq> sometimes it dies without a good reason.
<mcquaid> heh alt f2 actually does nothing for me
<mcquaid> but running it in a term i get:
<mcquaid>  ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<uniq> mcquaid: ah. stupid me, alt+f2 is a hotkey :|
<uniq> mcquaid: restarting kde does not help? do you have the latest kde? (3.4.1)
<mcquaid> nope and yep
<mcquaid> it runs fine for you?
<uniq> yes, it does.
<mcquaid> hmm
<mcquaid> i searched the forums and others have the prob but no resolution
<mcquaid> i thought everyone actually had it
<mcquaid> what package provides khotkeys?
<uniq> i don't think everyone have the problem, i've never heard of it in here before.
<uniq> kdebase-bin
<uniq> provides khotkeys.
<mcquaid> k
<mcquaid> just wanted to ensure that somehow i didn't have version 3.4 of that
<mcquaid> or err well you know what i mean
<uniq> you -can- try to install kdebase-dev i can see there is one file provided by kdebase-dev that could be needed. even though i don't think it shluld be used.
<uniq> i'm on a deadly slow internet connection, else i would have tested my self.
<mcquaid> can't see how a dev would help but here goes
<uniq> it shouldn't be needed.
<mcquaid> nope no change
<uniq> but it provides libkdeinit_khotkeys.la 
<uniq> did you try to restart khotkeys after installing the -dev? 
<mcquaid> yes
<uniq> no dice? 
<mcquaid> nope
<mcquaid> same error
<mcquaid> i installed 3.4 from the official reps and then added 3.4.1 and upgraded
<uniq> should work.
<uniq> works for me, and i presume most others.
<uniq> if it didn't help you can safely remove kdebase-dev then :)
<mcquaid> now i actually used the meta pkg kde-core instead of kubuntu desktop to save some space
<mcquaid> already did ;0
<mcquaid> i wonder if kde-core misses something that khotkeys needs?
<mcquaid> i woudln't think so tough
<uniq> don't think it does.
<uniq> well, if there is no bugreport, please make one. references to forum threads if others have the same problems are much appreciated.
<uniq> I have to go to bed now.. almost 02:30.
<uniq> gnite.
<mcquaid> will do
<mcquaid> thx for the help
<Mez> Riddell :D
<Mez> ping
<stisev> Hi all
<stisev> heh
<stisev> /ctcp
<_mike> hey guys, when i do sudo apt-get install setiathome it says the package isnt in temp and when it trys to install it gets a sub process error
<natas> Why can't I log in as root?
<natas> can I change it so that I can log in as root?
<natas> can somebody help me?
<_mike> no one wants to seem to help right now...
<natas> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<natas> <body><B>/msg nickserv register</B></body>
<boga> how can I make Kubuntu see my camera as an external device? When I connect via USB, nothing happens.
<godsmoke> boga: depending on the camera it a) might not be supported, b) might need special drivers, or c) it might need to be manually configured
<boga> godsmoke: At least the automounting of a USB device should work...then configuring would be another matter.
<boga> godsmoke: the problem is: Nothing happens!
<godsmoke> depends on the camera
<boga> well it's a Nokia 5900 CoolPix!
<godsmoke> good for you
<boga> sorry! Nikon
<internat> ok well im having problems with my sound, i just inistalled kubuntu, the module is apparently loaded snd_emu10k1x           18084  0 
<internat> but i get no sound
<internat> suggestions?
<internat> anyone?
<flashnet> hhhii
<l1nux_friend> any one can help 
<l1nux_friend> i use kubuntu
<seth_k> just ask :)
<seth_k> we're all here to help you
<l1nux_friend> but my logitech web cam
<l1nux_friend> can't work
<l1nux_friend> hhiii seth
<l1nux_friend> u can help me
<seth_k> what model of webcam is it?
<seth_k> do you receive any errors or does it just not work?
<seth_k> and what program are you trying to use it with?
<l1nux_friend> logitech quick expres
<l1nux_friend> gyach
<l1nux_friend> like yahoo messenger
<l1nux_friend> u know gyach
<seth_k> ok
<l1nux_friend> i try to control center 
<seth_k> I'm not even seeing webcams as a supported feature of gyach. Does it even let you use them?
<l1nux_friend> so ?
<l1nux_friend> what  program  can i use
<seth_k> there is very little webcam support on Linux right now
<l1nux_friend> oke
<seth_k> Gaim-vv is the closest we have to usable support
<seth_k> but 1.2.0 is not very new
<seth_k> Kopete is also starting to have rudimentary support
<seth_k> and there will be good support in KDE 3.5
<seth_k> but right now, maybe something like GnomeMeeting?
<l1nux_friend> but my web cam logitech,, can they support my cam
<l1nux_friend> oke ,,, i try
<l1nux_friend> just moment
<seth_k> l1inux_friend, you will need to look here: http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<l1nux_friend> oke
<seth_k> but tbh if you're a new Linux user, I'd advise to switch back into windows when you want to use webcam, and spend time learning about the other features of Linux for now
<seth_k> Hardware support is getting better, but it is not there yet
<l1nux_friend> oke i just compile that file
<l1nux_friend> noo.... i hate windows
<l1nux_friend> linux is fun
<l1nux_friend> oh iya
<l1nux_friend> how about movie player support .wav
<l1nux_friend> u know what program is
<internat> ok well im having problems with my sound, i just inistalled kubuntu, the module is apparently loaded snd_emu10k1x           18084  0.. but i still have no sound.. anyone?
<monchy> ah man msn service is broke again
<mattr> hi
<mattr> normally, adding .desktop files to /usr/share/xsessions adds the session to the menu. However, my new session isn't being added. something different that i need to do?
<markc> are there any channels or mailing-lists for those trying out breezy ? the latest Xorg is broken
<seth_k> markc, what error do you get?
<seth_k> most can be fixed
<seth_k> (I use breezy on two computers)
<monchy> how is it shaping up btw?
<seth_k> ever so nicely
<seth_k> NetworkManager is going to rock so hard
<seth_k> mostly for the wireless roaming and network swapping
<KaiL> markc: which error?
<seth_k> it's a little rough right now because they just switched to the 2.6.12 kernel
<seth_k> KaiL, he went idle 15+ minutes ago, so gone for now
<KaiL> I had a problem here too (/usr/bin/X11/X missing), which was quite easy to fix
<KaiL> maybe he's only making a pizza :)
<monchy> mm pizza
<monchy> cheeseburger pizza with the bacon on it
<seth_k> gimmie
<seth_k> now
<monchy> its so good i dunno if you can get it like that there
<seth_k> where are you?
<monchy> then theres a taco one that will light your ass on fire
<monchy> canada
<seth_k> ah
<monchy> canadian 2 4 1 is where i get my pizzas
<monchy> if you opened one wherever you are, you'd be rich :P
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> maybe like the "Empenadas Argentinas" I ate at in Mexico
<seth_k> I would be richer than sabdfl if I sold those here
<monchy> never heard of them but if they are spicy i'm game
<dlr_> hey guys
<seth_k> hi dlr_
<dlr_> this chat is dead
<dlr_> :(
<dlr_> apt-get moo!
<monchy> get used to it, its almost always this way
<dlr_> i usually join #ubuntu or #debian
* seth_k ops self and kicks random people to get things moving :P
<dlr_> and then i promptly get told "wrong OS"
<seth_k> hehe
<dlr_> lol
<monchy> #ubuntu they shouldn't be saying that lol
<dlr_> i know
<dlr_> lol
<seth_k> unless it's a KDE question, but meh
<dlr_> gnome blows chunks
<monchy> which is rare
<seth_k> you know it
<seth_k> oh i hate gnome
<dlr_> i love gentoo
<monchy> both stink :P
<monchy> go xfce ;p
<dlr_> but it NeeDS AN INSTALLeR!!!!!!!!!!
<seth_k> never tried it tbh
<dlr_> xpde?
<seth_k> i tried, um, fluxbox?
<dlr_> anyone tried that?
<dlr_> that sucka
<dlr_> fluxbox is good
<monchy> anytime i install now, its straight up Xubuntu
<dlr_> is that for the xbox?
<dlr_> like xebian?
<monchy> no
<monchy> its xfce + ubuntu
<monchy> nice and slim
<seth_k> meh, I have 200GB
<seth_k> I can waste 500MB on KDE :D
<monchy> oh i don't care about the HD space, memory i care about though ;)
<dlr_> i have 80 GB
<seth_k> true that
<dlr_> and a 160GB external
<dlr_> and a 60GB ipod
<monchy> and you have to admit both kde and gnome are bloaty
<dlr_> and tons of media
<dlr_> o def
<dlr_> esp. gnome
<dlr_> i hate it
<seth_k> tbh gnome feels MORE bloaty than KDE to me! dunno why
<dlr_> i think so also
<seth_k> even though I think KDE is probably more bloaty when using the definition of bloat
<seth_k> e.g., memory and drive usage
<seth_k> gnome is just so slowwww
<dlr_> luna is the most bloated :)
<monchy> and all the bloody programs it installs that you never use
<dlr_> and avalon
<dlr_> gentoo needs an installer
<dlr_> i am in VMWare
<jfields> is there a way to change the way the permissions are set up by default in kubuntu/ubuntu to how they are set up in other distro's
<jfields> more linux like... instead of being so open
<seth_k> give an example? Everything is really quite locked-down
<jfields> well.... i dont like sudo
<seth_k> ah
<seth_k> you want a root account
<seth_k> imo that is LESS locked down, but here's how
<jfields> yes
<seth_k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<seth_k> down at the bottom
<seth_k> sudo passwd root
<jfields> then i can su to root?
<seth_k> that's correct
<jfields> for things like compiling and synaptic
<jfields> thanks alot seth_k 
<jfields> i appreciate it
<seth_k> not a problem, that's what we're here for :)
<seth_k> I'm glad I could help you
<jfields> also... i was wondering ..... how goes the repository stability... as far as both package compatability and non breakage as well as server availability
<seth_k> for Hoary?
<jfields> because right now i'm on kanotix... and the kanotix server is down...
<jfields> is that 5.0?
<jfields> if so then yess
<seth_k> indeed
<seth_k> near 100%
<monchy> ah there are people talking, amazing
<seth_k> I've only ever *heard* of one outage in 7 months, and I didn't even get hit by it b/c it was so short
<jfields> i'm looking for something stable that i can depend on.... like right now i'm trying to compile something that requires a library i cant get to because the server is down... 
<seth_k> yeah, it's a party monchy :P
<seth_k> jfields, Ubuntu has been the most reliable distro I've ever used
<jfields> monchy: would you care for some punch?
<seth_k> mmmm punch
<monchy> is it spiked? if so, yes
<jfields> seth_k: which ones did you come from for a comparison?
<seth_k> I used SuSE for almost a year before Ubuntu
<jfields> yes it is... drink up
<seth_k> hardware compatibility was great
<monchy> ew suse
<seth_k> but I hit RPM hell hard
<monchy> i should smack you
<seth_k> haha
* seth_k runs
<seth_k> no more suse on my systems, i'm clean
* monchy throws a shovel at seth_k
<jfields> was rehab hard?? LOL...
<seth_k> before suse was mandrake... which turned me off of linux for close to a year :X it was terrible
<monchy> ah yea i was guilty of trying mandrake too
<seth_k> and before mandrake was red hat 9, which was tolerable. I got my intro to Linux on it
<jfields> yea... same here... pclinuxos variant is imo MUUCH better than it's roots
<seth_k> but slowww
<jfields> only b/c of the apt system tho
<seth_k> mmmmm apt
<seth_k> i'll never go back
<seth_k> i'm not even tempted
<seth_k> :P
<jfields> my background with linux dates back quite a few years.... my parents and I were at SAMS store and they had Mandrake 6.0 for sale... and i asked dad if we could get it
<jfields> we got it... excited.... fired it up.... needless to say it left much to be desired
<seth_k> lol
<jfields> more background than that is that my dad and i have been working on comps for years so ... we're no idiots
<seth_k> you can't be an idiot and try linu
<seth_k> x
<monchy> after using windows though we were all idiots
<jfields> was several years later... actually got back into linux about 1.5 - 2 years ago...
<jfields> LOL
<jfields> anyways... been great talkin to yall... i'm watchin a movie.... so.... bbl
<seth_k> see you
* seth_k is away: sleepytime
<_cory> can anybody help me setup ndiswrapper?  It's a bitch
<KaiL> _cory: broadcom 54mbit card? ;)
<_cory> no bcm4306
<KaiL> at least broadcom.. so the ndiswrapper coming with hoary it to old.
<ilba7r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<jfields> i have a speedstream 54b wireless
<jfields> havent been able to get it to work with kanotix
<ilba7r> _corry i made my broadcom work following the instruction in this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<godsmoke> ndiswrapper = yuck, nonsense
<godsmoke> just get a new card
<godsmoke> one with a DECENT chipset :)
<_cory> can anybody help me with changing directory user permissions?
<godsmoke> sure ...
<godsmoke> what do you want to know, specifically?
<godsmoke> the process is pretty simple
<_cory> chown
<_cory> didnt work
<godsmoke> tell me what you did
<godsmoke> chown is well-tested -- it works -:)
<godsmoke> :)*
<_cory> chown cory windows
<_cory> lol yes i realize
<godsmoke> uh ...
<_cory> what i did was i mounted my windows partition to /media/windows and it will only let root view it
<godsmoke> hahah
<godsmoke> that has nothing to do with chown
<_cory> fixable :-x?
<godsmoke> you need to mount the partition with user permissions
<godsmoke> mounting is not a "directory"
<_cory> how do u do that?
<godsmoke> it's a special process
<_cory> oh ok
<godsmoke> _cory: look it up -- you need to issue commands at mount, or in fstab
<godsmoke> it's even in the ubuntu guide
<godsmoke> I would appreciate it if you did a minor amount of work on your own before coming here to ask
<_cory> i did
<godsmoke> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<_cory> alot
<godsmoke> no, you didn't
<godsmoke> because it's right there in the ubuntu guide
<_cory> lol i've actually never seen that guide before, i've been using google
<godsmoke> google works just as well
<godsmoke> 2nd hit on google for "mount user permissions linux"
<godsmoke> "HOWTO Mount MS Windows partitions (FAT,NTFS) - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<godsmoke> "
<godsmoke> oh -- it's explained in the first hit as well
<godsmoke> just not as obviously
<_cory> ok godsmoke, i'm sorry i bothered you with my noobness....please forgive me.  I didn't realize i was amongest the most elite linux users whom are not to be bothered by someone as non-knowledgable as me
<monchy> you get used to him _cory
<jfields> has anyone done apt-build on their box with kubuntu/ubuntu?
<_cory> ok 1 more stupid question (i seriously cannot find the answer, and i know its going to be an easy answer) whats the equivalent to gedit in kubuntu?
<monchy> kwrite, kate, kedit
<_cory> ok ty
<monchy> whichever one you want
<monchy> anyway don't be afraid to ask your questions, godsmoke can't ream you every time :)
<_cory> yo what was that installion guide url for ndiswrapper?
<silentshadow> Hey, how do i clear the history in Konqureror?
<unome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<silentshadow> Yeah, that doesn't help much. :(
<unome> silentshadow: history sidebar > clear
<silentshadow> Alright, thanks. :)
<monchy> been looking at some naughty websites? ;)
<silentshadow> Mebbeh.
<unome> silentshadow: the wiki url was for _cory, not you :)
<silentshadow> unome: Sorry, I jsut figured that out. LOL.
<unome> ;O
<silentshadow> Where is this "History Sidebar?"
<unome> somewhere in settings
<silentshadow> Got it!
<unome> settings > configure konqi > history sideba (9th option), I had to count :(
<silentshadow> But where do I clear the URL bar thing at?
<_cory> ok is it just me or does kynaptic suck?!
<silentshadow> Nope.
<silentshadow> Kynaptic does suck. LOL.
<_cory> is there..other options ?lol for kubuntu?
<silentshadow> Synaptic. :)
<_cory> thats the one i was using
<_cory> with reg. ubuntu (gnome)
<silentshadow> Oh, I thought you were using Kynaptic.
<_cory> how do i get that?
<silentshadow> Oh, right.
<silentshadow> I forgot, I did it last time though.
<silentshadow> First things first, search for it in Kynaptic
<silentshadow> unome: How do I clear my URL bar?
<_cory> i think i found it in kynaptic
<ilba7r> type sudo apt-get install synaptic in a terminalk
<unome> silentshadow: I told you :(
<silentshadow> I did that already, it doesn't clear it. -.-
<unome> clears it for me
<_cory> maybe it's just my list of repositories, because i can't find ndiswrapper-util in either one
<ilba7r> _cory it is not in the repos
<ilba7r> add this line to your source list deb http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/debian ./
<_cory> what am i doing wrong, cuz before i formatted i found all sorts of stuff in the package manager like ndiswrapper
<_cory> ok
<silentshadow> Hey illba7r, do you know how to clear the URL bar?
<silentshadow> Clearing the history doesn't work. :(
<_cory> where is the src list?
<silentshadow> etc/apt/sources.list
<ilba7r> do not understand what you mean
<_cory> ok thx!
<silentshadow> The form where you type in the URL.
<silentshadow> How do I clear that?
<ilba7r> _cory uncomment the other repos too
<silentshadow> The history on that form?
<ilba7r> do you use firefox
<silentshadow> No, Konqureor, fresh install of Kubuntu.
<ilba7r> ok let me see
<_cory> ilba7r do i have to change write permissions to be able to add to that list?
<ilba7r> _cory no
<ilba7r> if you wana edit it use this command 
<ilba7r> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_cory> ok thx
<silentshadow> Or you could just right-click sources.list then choose actions --> edit with root.
<silentshadow> Or something like that. :)
<silentshadow> But the terminal is much easier.
<ilba7r> i do not remember how to do it from the browser but from the menu go to control cetner and then clear the browser from there
<unome> silentshadow: restart konqi and check if the urls are still there. history sidebar gives you the option to sex max number of urls, set it to 0 to never have history
<silentshadow> None of that works unome, but I'll try illba7r's advice. :)
<ilba7r> control center internet&network web browser then you have it all the cache and history
<_cory> is there a game like counter-strike for linux?
<silentshadow> Doubt it. LOL.
<_cory> lol..
<silentshadow> Although you can emulate steam through Cedega.
<_cory> what is cedega?
<silentshadow> An emulation program.
<silentshadow> www.transgaming.com
<_cory> ah got'cha
<silentshadow> I'm just going to remove Konq..
<silentshadow> I just installed Firefox.
<silentshadow> :)
<silentshadow> Firefox owns anyways..
<ilba7r> do not remove konquer
<silentshadow> Just did.. LOL.
<ilba7r> lol
<silentshadow> Why does it do something special?
<silentshadow> OH CRAp.
<ilba7r> its more like explorer for window
<silentshadow> MY FILE BROWSER
<silentshadow> OH GOD..
<ilba7r> so all your file browsing will be messed up
<silentshadow> ANOTHER INSTALL OF KUBUNTU :(
<ilba7r> no
<ilba7r> just reinstall konquer
<silentshadow> I'll just reinstall Konq.
<silentshadow> LOL, yeah.
<internat> ok guys im stumped, ive checekd my soundcard in knoppix and its broken in there, ive tried it in kubuntu live and its broken their, ive tried it in kubuntu installed and it doestnw rok there, but it works fine in windows.. its a creative live 5.1 card.. using emu10k1x drivers.. any suggetwsions as to why the shitty thing wont work?
<_cory> i'm guessing cedega is not free?
<_cory> rofl silent
<_cory> konq sux
<_cory> i think there are other file browsers
<ilba7r> install firefox _cory it is one of the best
<_cory> i've got firefox
<ilba7r> then you are done
<_cory> ive been using it forever
<_cory> i just have using konq as a file browser
<_cory> hate*
<ilba7r> do not forget to install java and flash
<ilba7r> or you will not be able to play online games
<_cory> how do u do that
<_cory> **install java and flash
<_cory> for firefox for linux
<ilba7r> give me a min i will give you a site
<_cory> ok thx
<ilba7r> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<internat> so no ideas on my sound problem?
<ilba7r> it will help you download and istall java realplayer acrobat and flashplayer
<ilba7r> sorry internat do not know that
<ilba7r> i can only recommend mepis they have really good hardware support
<ilba7r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<unome> internat: alsamixer shows your sound device?
<internat> no[e
<internat> alsamixer says cannt open default device
<internat> when i lsmod the drivers snd_emu10k1x is loaded, w hich is the apparently proper driver for my soundcard so..
<unome> you have soundblaster 16?
<internat> no
<unome> what is it then?
<internat> sound blaster live 5.1
<unome> modprobe snd-sb8 
<unome> try that
<internat> ok 1 sec
<internat> no such device
<unome> modprobe snd-sb16 and try plain modprob sb
<unome> modprobe snd-sb16*
<internat> nope
<internat> no such device
<unome> ew
<unome>  emu10k1 usualy works for live
<internat> k1 and k1x both load.. but nothing works
<unome> works fine under windoz?
<internat> yep
<internat> how do u unload something?
<internat> so the interesting thing is
<unome> sudo killall esd
<internat> if i load the emu10k1x driver, the speakers click, but it makes the same sound i normally only get when the conmputer is off
<unome> try killing esd
<internat> no procecess killed
<unome> system -> preferences -> sound and uncheck start sound server
<internat> what preferences?
<internat> i dont have a preferences
<unome> internat: oh shoot KDE
<unome> sorry
<unome> try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<internat> ive done most of that b4
<unome> the card is really giving you hard time eh :/
<internat> its driving me nuts
<internat> i think i broke my alsa modprobe.d file in the mean time as well
<internat> do u have a copy of the orignal /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file?
<unome> rmmod remove a module from the running kernel
<unome> yes i do
<eclub09> k
<internat> any chance of getting a copy?
<unome> sure let me upload it somewhere
<internat> sure
<internat> also making an assumption that its having issues with the emu10k1x driver, is there a way to force it to load emu10k1 insead of k1x?
<internat> frig it, i might gibve re-installing a go
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> re-installing?
<internat> yes
<godsmoke> there are very very very very few cases where that's the best option
<internat> well i had my tvcard in there at one point, and some people thought that might have interfeered with the proper detection of my sound card.. so i thought wjhy not ill reinstall
<internat> ive only had it running for a day , so im not going to lose anything
<godsmoke> well, there's no reason to rely on "detection"
<godsmoke> that's just ubuntu blowing smoke up your ass
<godsmoke> it's nothing special
<internat> well what do u sugest i do?
<godsmoke> you know which driver your sound card needs?
<internat> yep
<internat> well i know its 1 of 2, 
<godsmoke> well, didn't you look it up?
<internat> yes
<godsmoke> then why are there two?
<internat> and it came up as emu10k1
<internat> but the auto dectection stuff loads it as emu10k1x
<godsmoke> well -- auto-detection should never be a -source- of information
<godsmoke> it can work -- but trust the expert database
<godsmoke> what card is it?
<internat> ok, creative sb live! 5.1
<markc> are there any channels or mailing-lists for those trying out breezy ? 
<godsmoke> markc: developers :)
<godsmoke> breezy is not in good shape atm
<internat> Sound Blaster Live 5.1  	emu10k1  	Details (emu10k1)  	 [ANio]  [MIDIio]  (1) (3)
<godsmoke> all the dev mailing lists and channels are going to talk about breezy
<godsmoke> that's your best shot
<godsmoke> ok
<markc> godsmoke> yes, I've noticed :-)
<godsmoke> so ...
<internat> ok so how do i make it load that driver and not the emu10k1x driver?
<godsmoke> you go into /etc/modules
<godsmoke> and tell it which driver to load
<Mez> markc, I wouldnt reccomend breezy at the moment, unless you like fixing things
<godsmoke> after running the alsa config, of course
<godsmoke> breezy is highly unstable at the moment
<godsmoke> I would say it's on par with experimental debian
<markc> Mez> I've been using it for months and have indeed ficed a few things
<godsmoke> internat: still there?
<internat> yeah im here
<unome> insmod loads only the module you request, modprobe tries to load other modules that the one you request depend on
<Mez> markc: go you :D
<Mez> just default recdomendation is to not use it unless you know what you're doing :D
<godsmoke> unome: but we're talking about a soundcard -- so we want this placed in /etc/modules, not manually loading it
<Mez> markc, I hope you've been using bugzilla/malone ?
<unome> godsmoke: ok.
<internat> ok, so what, how do i stop the existing driver from loading and make it load the other one?
<godsmoke> rmmod MODULENAME
<markc> Mez> err no, just winging it by myself..  I'm on amd64 too so regular advice sometimes oes not apply
<godsmoke> it won't force the driver load unless you configured alsa incorrectly ...
<internat> wont that only just remove it for this boot insteance, 
<godsmoke> alsa needs to be told which driver you want
<godsmoke> internat: yes, you should do that first
<godsmoke> anyway -- configure alsa
<godsmoke> tell it to use the proper driver
<Mez> markc: if in doubt, file a bug, it helps us a hell of a lot
<internat> how do i do that? alsaconf?
<godsmoke> if the old driver continues to load on its own -- you'll have to blacklist it
<godsmoke> yeah, I believe that's the name
<internat> kubuntu doesnt have that config program for some reason
<godsmoke> it'll auto-detect your sound card -- and you can tell it which driver it should use for it
<godsmoke> right ... you download it
<godsmoke> alsa-utils or something
<markc> Mez> yes, that's why I am kinda asking about devel stuff... I should get more involved
<godsmoke> probably in universe, or multiverse
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> mark - your best bet is the ubuntu-devel mailing list and hte #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu channels here on IRC
<godsmoke> "here on irc"
<godsmoke> heh
<internat> i have alsa-utils.. and its not in that either
<godsmoke> are we on the "irc network"?
<godsmoke> hrm
<internat> its meant to provide alsa-conf but it doesnt
<godsmoke> you sure it's not there?
<markc> mez> great, thanks for the advice, will do
<godsmoke> sigh -- silly ubuntu
<internat> ive done a locate on it, and its not ther
<godsmoke> ok -- well, I'm too tired to go through this now -- damn ... if you're right, I'm gonna get angry at the devels
<godsmoke> alsaconf is a good tool
<godsmoke> although -- it is possible, I have the name wrong
<godsmoke> it could be alsa-conf or whatever
<internat> on knoppiox its alsaconf
<godsmoke> I'd just tab-complete "alsa....."
<godsmoke> see what there is
<godsmoke> it might have a different name
<godsmoke> knoppix is crazy, don't use that as a guide
<Mez> oh, and #kubuntu-devel as well for kubuntu devel ;)
* godsmoke has to go throw up
<godsmoke> bbl
<stisev> OT: anyone know a thing or two about VMware?
<Mez> stisev - I've already directed you to #vmware
<godsmoke> as have I
<godsmoke> Mez: but he left
<Mez> ah yes
<godsmoke> internat: you're right -- alsaconf should be in that package and isn't -- die ubuntu
<Mez> saw him rejoin in #ubuntu :D
<godsmoke> there he is
<Mez> stisev - I've already directed you to #vmware
<godsmoke> <godsmoke> as have I
<Mez> so there's no point in asking in here :D
<stisev> Mez/godsmoke: have you guys BEEN to vmware?
<stisev> er #vmware
<stisev> it's literally deserted.
<stisev> lifeless!
<godsmoke> no -- never had a problem
<godsmoke> uh
<Mez> I dont own vmware, so no ... but it seems pretty full..
<stisev> I would think 24 hours later, I'd get at least a hint of a response.
<Mez> but the point still is - this = kubuntu support channel not vmware support channel
<godsmoke> you have to WAIT for questions to be answered -- it isn't an on-demand service
<stisev> godsmoke: read above.
<godsmoke> stisev: search google, the mailing lists -- join the mailing lists, whatever you have to do
<stisev> I tried searching google groups
<godsmoke> google groups is USENET
<godsmoke> that's not "vmware mailing lists"
<stisev> what is vmware mailing lists?
<godsmoke> the mailing lists that are for the support of vmware
<godsmoke> usenet is its own system
<godsmoke> this would be my first choice: http://www.vmware.com/vcommunity/
<godsmoke> the official vmware community support website
<godsmoke> forums, knowledgebases, user groups, newsgroups
<godsmoke> so forth
<godsmoke> it shouldn't be my responsibility to find you vmware help either
<godsmoke> just because you asked here -- and it has nothing even remotely to do with ubuntu -- doesn't mean I'm your personal googler
<stisev> hey guys
<stisev> sorry, back. you guys are right. This is a kubuntu support channel.
<stisev> Sorry for blanketing my problems in this channel. thanks for the help. I'll definitely try out the aforementioned channels.
<cjnodell> hello I have a wireless networking question. Can anybody help me out?
<internat> godsmoke so.. how should i get it, compile alsa myself?
<shawn> hi
<internat> how do i kill x again? i thought it was init 2
<internat> how do u show the files provided by a package?
<Mez> internat - use synaptic ;0
<internat> fair enuff
<internat> i wanna know why the frig alsaconf isnt in there..a nd why the frig my sound card isnt working
<goat> hey noob question but i need help on how to set root password after a clean install of kubuntu please
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo passwd root
<internat> so how do i set up dual screens?
<Kamping_Kaiser> internat: get a dual head video card, or 2+ video cards
<internat> yeah i ahve that
<internat> i have a dual head vid card
<goat> ok Kamping_Kaiser i typed "sudo password root" in terminal but it prompts me for a password for that
<nikkia> if its nvidia, you'll have to read and understand their driver notes on how to setup TwinView
<Kamping_Kaiser> htats your password
<internat> type the password for YOUR account
<internat> not the root one, your one
<goat> now i type "sudo password" or "sudo password root" and i get error "sudo: password: command not found."
<goat> sorry its my first time ever with linux im trying to learn the filesystem and user system stuff
<internat> passwd
<internat> not password passwd
<internat> sudo passwd root
<goat> o wow thanks buddy
<goat> sorry about that :P
<goat> would u recommend making my root password different from my user password?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oops sorry about passwd/password
<nikkia> goat, i'd recommend learning to live with sudo :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> goat, if you have a root password, it may as well be different
<Fraeon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install root-account
<goat> su = switch user right?
<goat> whats the do?
<nikkia> goat, 'do' a command as a different user
<Fraeon> I always thought 'su' meant super-user.
<nikkia> there are a few situations where 'sudo command' isn't sufficient, but you can replicate su with sudo -s and sudo -i anyway
<nikkia> Fraeon: no, you can switch to other users too
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fraeon: no, substitute user
<goat> what do those arguments do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can switch to anyone
<goat> -s and -i?
<nikkia> goat, -s == create shell,  -i simulate login
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: almost anyone :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) ok then
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: su honours nologin and shells lookup
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta :)
* goat looks around
<goat> haha
<nikkia> well, it does if you're running it as a normal user, you can tell it to ignore them if you're root, which is useful for doing stuff as a daemon account
<goat> so if i do "sudo passwd" as opposed to "sudo passwd root" whats the difference?
<nikkia> goat, none, really
<goat> mmk
<nikkia> one is explicitely specifying the username to passwd, the other is letting passwd guess based on the EUID
<goat> EUID?
<nikkia> effective user id
<Kamping_Kaiser> goat, and i don't like letting it guess ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> same when i su i always use "su root"
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: i always use 'su -' but that's me
<goat> k sounds good
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: well then i can see what's going on irrespective of what the system does
<nikkia> which is odd really, as i use sudo -s these days, you'd think after years of being used to 'su -' i'd prefer sudo -i *shrug*
<goat> alright im out thanks for all the help
<goat> ill try to come by here more often and start picking this stuff up
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun goat
<goat> i tried a while ago but i was so lost between the user system and program installation i had to take a break :/
<samuelk> i have a question...in Kynaptic i gett a a msg then press the "upgrade all packages" it is saying: "Operation not possible with broken packages please fix them first"...
<samuelk> i know how to fix the broken package
<samuelk> but i  dont whant to remove it...
<samuelk> its kdmtheme any ideas how i can fix this?
<unome> use synaptic
<samuelk> well same there.
<samuelk> any clue how to fix?
<unome> you answered your own question I guess, you know what the problem is and how to fix it (the kdm theme)
<samuelk> yes but it whant to remove kdmtheme
<samuelk> and thats what i dont whant to..
<samuelk> and the package aint borken.
<unome> how did you install it, dpkg?
<samuelk> no from source i think..
<unome> hmm
<unome> what kdm theme, gear?
<samuelk> gear?
<samuelk> no
<unome> gear is a name of a theme, what was the theme's name?
<samuelk> i use shuttle
<samuelk> and tux-mania
<unome> I have both, no problems
<samuelk> useing the kdmtheme manager?
<unome> themes should go to /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<unome> naw
<unome> then change /etc/kde3/kdmrc I think to reflect the them's name
<unome>  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc*
<samuelk> nod found it
<unome> you gotta make /themes
<unome> it's not there by default
<unome> then in kdmrc you specify the location of the theme, simple
<samuelk> nod
<unome> hold on let me give you the excat line
<samuelk> i found the lime
<samuelk> line
<unome> k.
<otep> anyone here who uses a snap server?
<kubuntufan> hi
<kubuntufan> hi
<MrPoke> howdy
<weijie90> gi
<weijie90> hi
<slicslak> i've screwed my xorg.cong file....  what app does ubuntu use to config X11 at install?
<KaiL> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slicslak> KaiL, thx
<wand> Algum manja de Slack ai?
<cies> "/usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so: undefined symbol: XtWindowToWidget"
<cies> anyone also has ^this^ error when seeing flash in mozilla (konq also freezes on flash)... 
<l1nux_friend> hiii every body
<l1nux_friend> any one can help me
<l1nux_friend> hheelllooo
<l1nux_friend> :(
<cies> l1nux_friend: go ahead
<[A] ndy80> worse than DLL-Hell :( I'm using kdevelop, I need kde-devel but it requires kdesdk that conflicts with kdevelop O_o how can I fix this?
<_alex> SAlut @ tous
<_alex> j'ai juste une petite question... Sous kubuntu ou est-ce qu'on rentre les path de faons permanente
<godsmoke> _alex: this is an ENGLISH-speaking channel
<_alex> Oops sorry :p
<godsmoke> no problems
<_alex> Starting over in english !
<godsmoke> heh
<_alex> Hi everyone ! I just have a little question : where do I insert my Paths permanently in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> _alex: the bath for what, exactly?
<apokryphos> *path
<apokryphos> heh
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> the bash path
<godsmoke> you put it in /etc/profile
<_alex> Actually my (french) aspell is not found by kmail
<godsmoke> you probably need to install it
<_alex> so i should export my path but i dont want to do it every time i restart my box
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> you didn't read
<_alex> godsmoke: both aspell and ispell are installed
<godsmoke> <godsmoke> you put it in /etc/profile
<godsmoke> exporting a variable is exactly that ... a variable
<SysFail> anybody having problems installing stuff?
<SysFail> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pango1.0/libpango1.0-0_1.8.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<godsmoke> the information in /etc/profile is set every time the computer boots
<_alex> ok thanks!
<buz> use archive instead of us.archive
<SysFail> k
<SysFail> thanks buz :)
<SysFail> worked
<SysFail> that us.archive is default in the newest kubuntu install disc
<_alex> last thing in my /etc/profiles I have a line with PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/etc..." is it here that i should insert a :/usr/lib/aspell ? because the line is not that long....
<godsmoke> huh?
<_alex> this is the actual line : PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11"
<buz> is there any thesaurus for OOo?
<godsmoke> yes ... this is covered by their website
<godsmoke> and also an apt-cache search for openoffice thesaurus will get you one
<buz> must ahve mistyped
<buz> didnt find it last time....
<supernix> How come Kubuntu does not have Firefox ?
<uniq> it has konqueror
<supernix> Yes
<supernix> They actually seem the same
<uniq> you can download firefox after installation if you want it.
<supernix> Pretty much that is
<supernix> Are you able to install anything if your using the LiveCD ?
<uniq> sure.
<supernix> I just wondered I did not want to damage my HD
<uniq> you can play around and install stuff with the livecd.
<supernix> KEWLIO
<supernix> that is awsome news
<uniq> it might become slow after a while. if you install alot.
<supernix> I was afraid to even use the Kwallet for fear it would mess with the partition or something
<supernix> I have XP and I am sure everyone knows what a pain it is
<uniq> the livecd won't mess with your harddrive uynless you tell it to.
<supernix> that is good
<supernix> I tried something one time then when I booted up again it said something about trouble with the disk but after the check was done all was well not sure which distro that was
<supernix> I must say I liked the Kubuntu much more than the Ubuntu
<supernix> Under Ubuntu it would not detect my HP printer
<goat> hey can anybody recommend a place to go where I can learn how to compile/configure/install programs when i have the tar.bz2 binary or whatever it is I am very new to linux.
<uniq> goat: what is it you are trying to install? 
<goat> the "essential" codec pack or mplayer stuff for kaffeine
<uniq> don't think there is any compiling needed for that.
<uniq> you can unpack it with 'tar -jxvf package.tar.bz2'
<goat> i have a tar.bz2 file..... im not sure exactly what to do with it
<goat> ok
<goat> the documentation pages say i can make a .deb
<uniq> and place all the files under /usr/lib/win32 or something.. it's explained at mplayerhq.hu
<goat> using fakroot and stuff
<goat> ok
<uniq> ok. i don't know what's included in the .tar.bz2. i don't use win32 codecs.
<uniq> there is probably some documentation included in the tar.bz2.
<goat> alright
<goat> im trying to watch some wmv file
<goat> am i going about this correctly?
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> but, maybe backports got the package you want.
<goat> ... backports..?
<uniq> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<uniq> ?? backports
<kinfo> No match for "backports"
<uniq> !learn backports http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<kinfo> Inprinted backports (memory injection successful)
<goat> is mplayer a part of kaffeine or something?
<uniq> no.
<goat> am i adding an mplayer plugin or something?
<uniq> kaffeine can use the mplayer win32 codecs somehow.
<goat> oh ok
<goat> this is from the readme:
<goat> Put the files contained in this archive in a directory where MPlayer will find
<goat> them. The default directory is /usr/local/lib/codecs/ ($prefix/lib/codecs/) if
<goat> you are compiling from source, but you can change that value by passing the
<goat> '--with-codecsdir' option to './configure'.
<goat> is that the same place kaffeien will look?
<uniq> did you check backports first? 
<goat> kinda
<goat> i didnt get it fully
<goat> is that so that my kaffeine gets fully up to date or something?
<uniq> your kaffeine and you can probably get the codecs from there too.
<uniq> isn't this what you want  http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb ?
<goat> sure?
<goat> haha
<goat> yea
<goat> looks good
<uniq> you should take a closer look at backports :)
<goat> im trying :/
<goat> ok
<goat> so that file u showed me opened up a binary in kate
<goat> and told me not to save it or it would be corrupt...
<uniq> ok. just forget the file i showed you.
<goat> lolk
<uniq> go to backports.
<uniq> ?? backports
<kinfo> [backports]  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<uniq> read the info on the page. and add the lines to /etc/apt/sources.list as explained.
<goat> alright
<goat> should i add the extras too or jsut stick to the updated packages backport?
<uniq> add extras too. the package you want is in the extras repository.
<goat> yea im beginning to see...
<uniq> a suggestion: disable the backports after you've installed what you want.  you can do that by adding a # at the start of the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<uniq> then backports won't break anything on your system.
<goat> ok
<goat> but would it be wise to have backports try and update all the outdated stuff ro whatever?
<uniq> it should be safe. but i can't recommend it.
<goat> ok
<goat> how do i add the line using root privledges..
<goat> do i have to do it thru a terminal?
<hussam> I know ubuntu cds are shipped for free. When Breezy is out, will Kubuntu ship for free too?
<uniq> no, you can use alt+f2 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<uniq> that was for goat.
<uniq> hussam: no, currently no one is paying for kubuntu cds for free.
<goat> hey thanks uniq i really appreciate all ur help
<goat> so wiat can i use kynaptic now to find or do i need to do something different?
<uniq> goat: you can user kynaptic. just make sure you press the right button first. to update the list of packages.
<hussam> does kubutnu check for new hardware at bootup? what if I decided to change a network adaptor or sound card or something? will it autodetect?
<uniq> not by default i think.
<uniq> or, maybe hotplug detects it automatically.
<uniq> not sure.
<hussam> The only thing missing from kubuntu is some sort of hardware manager.
<hussam> I know Ubuntu is basicly gnome based but is something like that being planned for the next release?
<aseigo> hardware manager? as in..?
<hussam> maybe soemthing like SuSE's Yast administrative tool ( I've seen some nice screenies )
<hussam> or maybe a graphical hardware detection tool.
<aseigo> yeah, that's a general low point of ubuntu. the admin tools are essentially non existent
<aseigo> yast is really quite nice
<gdh> hardware detection shouldn't need a graphical tool... it shouldn't need any 'tool' the user is aware of :)
<gdh> it should Just Work(tm)
<hussam> gdh: I know that but it still would be nice to have something like yast, not yast itself but something similar.
<gdh> and on that note, am off to bed =) nn
<hussam> gdh: ;)
* hussam is away: Away at the moment
* hussam is away: Away at the moment
<hussam> how do I set as away in konversation without away message?
<seth_k> hussam, Settings > Identities
<seth_k> then go to Away tab and deselect "show away messages"
<hussam> ok thanks
<hussam> lemme try it
<chromate> why is gaim held back to 1.1.4?
<uniq> chameleon22: because hoary is frozen, and will only get security updates.
<uniq> gah.. wrong nick.
<uniq> and the other one quit.
<uniq> sorry for that one chameleon22.
#kubuntu 2005-07-12
<stibby> i have a question about kdevelop
<stibby> on the sidebar, to see your files
<stibby> can you set it to display as a tree?
<stibby> (tree-view; a view setting in konqueror, as well as quanta ide)
<_ubuntu> is this a chat room 
<_ubuntu> ?
<stibby> yes, it is kubuntu's chatroom
<stibby> you are in the right place
<seth_k> stibby: I really have no idea (just letting you know you're not being ignored)
<stibby> i'm not getting an answer in #kde either :(
<stibby> and afaik, #kdevelop is mostly norweigens
<stibby> if it wasn't for this setting i can't find, i'd ditch my other IDE
<seth_k> what other IDE do you use, stibby?
<stibby> Quanta-Plus and Eclipse
<seth_k> I use both of those, but not KDevelop
<stibby> they both have this feature as default
<stibby> does Quanta have support for Java?
<stibby> (not JSP, Java)
<seth_k> Yes, it has Java highlighting
<seth_k> under Sources/Java
<unome> howdy kubuntunians
<stibby> seth_h: i'd try it, but its not currently on my computer
<stibby> its a possibility, though
<seth_k> hi unome 
<seth_k> stibby: doesn't Eclipse do everything you need for Java? <3 Eclipse
<stibby> yes
<stibby> but i don't like its highilghting and its in GTK
<stibby> and i'm working on individual-file-projects
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can anyone help me get a second hard drive going?
<nightfire> hi
<seth_k> hi
<nightfire> I am running gentoo for a few years now. But i build up a secondary machine to check out some other distributions. Now I want to test kubuntu
<seth_k> good choice
<nightfire> seth_k: i like all versions of linux but not suse fedora ....
<nightfire> what is the special thing from kubuntu ?
<nightfire> what makes it effective?
<seth_k> Well, Kubuntu is Debian-based, so we use APT for package management
<seth_k> Kubuntu also has a quick release cycle (just 6 months) and so is very up-to-date
<nightfire> oh cool I used debian one year
<nightfire> I can use apt-get to update too ?
<kalenedrael> yes
<nightfire> cool sounds good
<kalenedrael> apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<kalenedrael> "update" updates the package lists, "upgrade" upgrades packages
<nightfire> gentoo and debian are my favorites till now
<kalenedrael> (as one would expect)
<kalenedrael> i like apt
<kalenedrael> kubuntu has been quite friendly so far
<nightfire> I am installing it in that moment 
<seth_k> I run Breezy Kubuntu on both my boxes now
<stibby> "Breezy"?
<stibby> is that the newest release?
<nightfire> I want to know all linuxes but I will allway have one gentoo box
<nightfire> the last one i was testing was archlinux
<fromoze> seth_k is breezy considered beta now?
<seth_k> Breezy is the unstable version of (K)Ubuntu
<seth_k> fromoze: no
<fromoze> just alfa?
<nightfire> qt4 comes with kde4 ?
<seth_k> fromoze: it doesn't really go like that. Colony 2 is out
<seth_k> nightfire: yes
<nightfire> I can't wait :)))
<fromoze> I mean if is waiting for tester or only devs
<nightfire> saw some pictures from the gentoo developers
<nightfire> it looks hot
<fromoze> I can't wait for plasma :)
<fromoze> My systray is too much populated XD
<nightfire> plasma?
<fromoze> don't know plasma?
<monchy> codename for kde4
<fromoze> is the kde4 replacement for kdesktop, kicker, superkaramba...
<fromoze> and kompos to :D
<nightfire> no never head of it
<nightfire> are there some alpha / beta screenshots?
<fromoze> the web is down now
<fromoze> but in kde-artists there're some mockups
<fromoze> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2005/06/plasma.html
<nightfire> i am test on my gentoo box enlightenment-0.17
<nightfire> thanx
<nightfire> sounds intersting
<nightfire> is here someone using openoffice 2.0 beta?
<seth_k> i am
<seth_k> 1.9.113
<nightfire> i run it on my gentoo box
<nightfire> but i have not used it much
<nightfire> On my gentoo box it seems to be stable :)
<seth_k> ay, is quite stable
<seth_k> 113 is very close to final
<monchy> faster than the 1.1.4 release? loading time wise
<seth_k> dunno, i haven't used 1.1.4 in so long
<seth_k> I would guess not, it's pretty dog-slow
<monchy> damn shame
<fromoze> If you don't understand spanish you can just read the  benchmarks http://diegocg.blogspot.com/2005/07/openoffice-20-vs-11.html
<fromoze> the first starting to a blank documen and the second opening a .doc
<fromoze> it looks it would be slower
<fromoze> I don't know if in fedora with gcj it goes better :?
<monchy> k i'm going to use babelfish on that lol
<fromoze> I don't worry about, I prefer koffice and I just use kile for my works :D
<nightfire> i use openoffice BASIC
<monchy> i may just use abiword, it's supposed to be slim and fast
<fromoze> better kword if you're on kubuntu :)
<monchy> on sarge + xfce
<fromoze> and why not latex?
<nightfire> latex is cool
<fromoze> with kile is really easy to use and learnt
<nightfire> hrt Weird Al - Windows 95 Sucks.mp3 at 128kbps [2:05 of 2:09] 
<fromoze> good night, going to bed!
<fromoze> xiau!
<nightfire> to use the nvidia drivers on Kubuntu I have to install them manually? 
<nightfire> or is there an automated way?
<seth_k> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<seth_k> :D
<seth_k> done
<nightfire> seth_k: is that the 3d accerated driver?
<seth_k> indeed it is
<monchy> be thankful you don't own an ati card
<seth_k> i do :/
<seth_k> one of each
<seth_k> ati is death
<monchy> me too, just an ati though
<nightfire> i am using linux too long
<monchy> and i cry myself to sleep every night thinking about it
<seth_k> nvidia: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<nightfire> to buy a ati card ^^
<seth_k> ati: three hour manual install
<seth_k> yay
<monchy> nah doesn't me that long
<monchy> take*
<nightfire> its is on gentoo the same ^^
<monchy> 25 minutes
<seth_k> yeah, i exaggerated for effect
<seth_k> although the first time I did it it did take me several hours
<monchy> but yeah, pain in the ass all the way
<nightfire> I couldnt set a root password during the install
<nightfire> or i have missed it
<seth_k> Kubuntu doesn't use root
<seth_k> everything is sudo
<seth_k> and you use your own password
<nightfire> ok
<nightfire> that is the first thing which i do change ^^
<nightfire> I edited the xorg.conf.  driver "nv" --> driver "nvidia" is that correct in kubuntu too ?
<nightfire> end commented out the dri modules
<nightfire> and
<seth_k> nightfire: sounds good so far
<nightfire> ok then i change the sync ranges and reboot
<seth_k> good luck
<seth_k> just restart X
<seth_k> dont' reboot
<nightfire> seth_k: i meant that ^^
<seth_k> :)
<nightfire> it works and the screnn is centered now :)
<seth_k> woo
<seth_k> glxgears! glxgears! </chant>
<monchy> lol
<monchy> k i think i'm brave enough to try gentoo now
<nightfire> looks good
<nightfire> vincent nighty # glxgears
<nightfire> 51902 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10380.400 FPS
<nightfire> 51071 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10214.200 FPS
<nightfire> and root has now a password
<supernix> I wonder why when you insert the Kubuntu CD in it brings up a dialog that says Ubuntu ?
<nightfire> kubuntu is based on ubuntu
<nightfire> only kde
<nightfire> instead of gnome as far as i know
<monchy> correctamundo
<doctor_salvia> hello
<doctor_salvia> are there any engineers in here?
<supernix> But I would think they would then bring up a menu that said Kubuntu instead
<nightfire> monchy: gentoo is very great
<nightfire> i have never seen something better than portage
<monchy> hard to get installed and stuff?
<doctor_salvia> i have a MOS devide apparently to do wit hradiation that is built with an architecture scaled as small as a micron
<monchy> i'm only familiar with ubuntu and sarge lol
<supernix> hmmmm portage what is that ?
<nightfire> monchy: no 
<nightfire> the package managemant
<nightfire> emerge 
<monchy> been wanting to try it for a while but it is quite intimidating ;p
<nightfire> emerge kde and gentoo is going to install kde
<supernix> OIC didn't know that they had that last time I peeked at Gentoo it was using compressed files to install packages
<nightfire> i am not good in english, what does mean intimidating ?=
<supernix> means scared
<nightfire> supernix: sources
<nightfire> have to be compiled locally
<nightfire> but you can tune the compiler flags
<supernix> Ah
<nightfire> needs time but 
<nightfire> specially on slow machines you get a good result after compiling
<nightfire> I was trying apt-get install mc
<nightfire> but ubuntu did not find it 
<supernix> Hmmm I don't see any Gentoo LiveCD
<nightfire> supernix: use knoppix
<nightfire> it is much more comfortable
<nightfire> supernix: i can guide you through the installation if you want
<supernix> I would use knoppix but it wont support my printer well at least I never could get it to work
<nightfire> supernix: no 
<nightfire> use knoppix to install gentoo
<supernix> I have the live DVD of Knoppix
<supernix> Ah I see what your saying now
<nightfire> it is ok 
<nightfire> the dvd is 3.5
<nightfire> isn't it ?
<supernix> Actually yes and no they have a DE version of 4.0 out but I have a remastered version that defaults to English
<nightfire> in knoppix are only 2 points diffrent to the livecd installation
<nightfire> cool a germen 4.0 version ?
<supernix> Yep
<nightfire> i am going to download 
<supernix> You can find the information on distrowatch
<supernix> The DVD is so kewl it has so many programs on it
<nightfire> do you want install gentoo now?
<supernix> Sadly enough for me I never could get the printer to work
<supernix> Thanks nightfire for your generous offer but I am only testing the Live CDs and DVDs now
<nightfire> supernix: i can help you
<supernix> I seriously am thinkig of switching to Linux though they really have done great at making things work better
<nightfire> a printer to get to work is quite easy
<nightfire> what printer do you use
<supernix> I use the HP Deskjet 5150
<supernix> it is hooked up using USB
<nightfire> that one works great with gimp print
<nightfire> /dev/lp0 or /dev/usb/lp0
<supernix> Oddly enough Kubuntu had no problem printing to my printer but Knoppix just would not work for me
<supernix> What is that /dev/lpo ?
<nightfire> 0 = zero
<nightfire> that is the devicenode
<supernix> OIC so just look in /dev/ for the device lp0 ?
<nightfire> yes or /dev/usb/lp0
<nightfire> maybe you need to get a ppd file from
<supernix> If I reboot to Knoppix DVD can you help me get it working ?
<nightfire> http://linuxprinting.org/
<nightfire> i can
<supernix> Ok I will be right back then thanks in advance for your help nightfire
<supernix> Ah man he left me
<nightfire> re
<supernix> LOL I thought you left me high and dry for a second LOL
<supernix> BRB and thank again
<nightfire> supernix: no i worked on a script and had to restart irssi
<supernix> Hiya everyone
<nightfire> wb
<supernix> ty
<supernix> Ok now what should I do first to get the printer working
<nightfire> you are using knoppix ?
<supernix> Yes
<nightfire> installed on harddisk?
<supernix> nah just the live DVD
<nightfire> i didn't do that but it should be the same
<nightfire> the first way you can try is
<nightfire> go to the controlcenter
<nightfire> how is angeschlossene gerte called in the english kde ?
<nightfire> connected devices ?
<nightfire> something like that
<nightfire> are you at that point now?
<nightfire> or go here
<nightfire> http://turboprint.de/english.html
<supernix> Yes when I went to the printer section it said could not connect to cups
<nightfire> maybe it is free for your printer
<nightfire> ahh
<nightfire> you must start cups
<nightfire> without that it will not work
<nightfire> konsole 
<nightfire> su
<nightfire> /etc/init.d/cups start
<nightfire> or cupsd 
<nightfire> i am not sure
<nightfire> there is only one
<ChurcH_of_foamY> anyone here good at installing hard drives?
<ChurcH_of_foamY> and getting them to run in linux?
<nightfire> ChurcH_of_foamY: sure
<nightfire> what is your problem
<ChurcH_of_foamY> i am putting a hard drive in my box and don't know how to set it up
<ChurcH_of_foamY> can you help?
<nightfire> do you know exactly wehere you put it in?
<nightfire> primary master ....
<ChurcH_of_foamY> /dev/hdb1
<nightfire> what do you want now mount it or format it?
<nightfire> do you know what mount is?
<supernix> I tried it again and after I went through the process of adding a printer it gave me a error can't connect to cupsd
<nightfire> supernix: did cups start?
<nightfire> The commom unix printing system must be running
<supernix> Well I did do su cupsd then it went back to prompt
<ChurcH_of_foamY> nightfire both
<ChurcH_of_foamY> i paly to use it to store a vast amount of data
<nightfire> ChurcH_of_foamY: ok did you alreate a partition ?
<ChurcH_of_foamY> no i have no idea how to do any of it
<nightfire> ok
<nightfire> su cfdisk /dev/hdb
<seth_k> s/su/sudo
<nightfire> and create a partition there
<seth_k> ;)
<nightfire> sudo
<nightfire> sorry
<nightfire> i am new to ubuntu
<supernix> hmmm just did cupsd again and exited signal 11
<seth_k> no worries
<nightfire> but not to linux
<nightfire> or do so
<nightfire> sudo passwd root
<nightfire> and login as root
<ChurcH_of_foamY> Unknown id: cfdisk
<nightfire> as long as you are configuring
<nightfire> ChurcH_of_foamY: can you do sudo passwd root ?
<nightfire> supernix: how did you do cups?
<supernix> I clicked administrator mode in the control center now it is asking for a password
<ChurcH_of_foamY> k done
<supernix> cupsd
<nightfire> ChurcH_of_foamY: now type su
<nightfire> and enter the password you gave root
<nightfire> supernix: no
<ChurcH_of_foamY> k done
<nightfire> try /etc/init.d/cupsd start
<nightfire> ChurcH_of_foamY: now try cfdisk
<nightfire> wait
<nightfire> cfdisk /dev/hdb
<ChurcH_of_foamY> k
<supernix> I did /etc/init.d/cupsd start and it said no such directory
<ChurcH_of_foamY> ok now what?
<nightfire> supernix: then your knoppix version is not supported
<supernix> ah thanks
<nightfire> you need cups or lpd
<nightfire> without you can't print
<nightfire> ChurcH_of_foamY: create a partition
<ChurcH_of_foamY> ok
<nightfire> tell me if you are ready
<nightfire> btw sorry for my worse english 
<ChurcH_of_foamY> ok created a partition
<nightfire> i am german 
<ChurcH_of_foamY> it's ok
<nightfire> write it now
<nightfire> ready?
<nightfire> now tell me what type of file system do you want?
<ChurcH_of_foamY> ext3
<nightfire> I prefer reiserfs but some others ext3
<nightfire> ok
<ChurcH_of_foamY> is riserfs anygood?
<nightfire> then do the following now
<ChurcH_of_foamY> k
<nightfire> ChurcH_of_foamY: All has it advantages and disadvantagesd
<ChurcH_of_foamY> k
<ChurcH_of_foamY> so what do i do for ext3
<nightfire> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<nightfire> I never run windows on one of my machines :) 
<ChurcH_of_foamY> ok done
<nightfire> now crear a directory
<nightfire> where you want to mount the disk
<ChurcH_of_foamY> how?
<nightfire> mkdir 
<ChurcH_of_foamY> k done
<nightfire> then do 
<nightfire> nano /etc/fstab
<ChurcH_of_foamY> ok
<nightfire> where is the exact dirctory where you want to mount the drive?
<nightfire> add that line
<nightfire> /dev/hdb1               /path_to_mountpoint               ext3        noatime,rw              0 0
<nightfire> but change path_to.....
<nightfire> to the directory where you want to mount it
<ChurcH_of_foamY> well where it says shane@foamy~$
<ChurcH_of_foamY> in the dir attic
<nightfire>  in  /attic ?
<ChurcH_of_foamY> that must be it ^_^
<nightfire> kk
<nightfire> /dev/hdb1               /attic               ext3        noatime,rw              0 0
<seth_k> nightfire: noatime?
<nightfire> oh it is from riser
<ChurcH_of_foamY> i want any user to be able to read and wright to this drive
<ChurcH_of_foamY> so just use the same command?
<nightfire> change noatime to defaults
<nightfire> please
<nightfire> after that save it
<nightfire> and do
<nightfire> mount /attic
<nightfire> then your harddrive should be mountes in /attic
<ChurcH_of_foamY> mount: mount point /attic does not exist
<nightfire> mkdir /attic
<bonggnu> hi, in k3b i can not make an audio cd from mp3 files, the error says "error decoding audio tracks" 
<godsmoke> bonggnu: do you have the mp3 libs?
<ChurcH_of_foamY> i already did
<nightfire> ls -lsa /attic
<nightfire> says what?
<ChurcH_of_foamY> in terminal it's in shane@foamy:~/attic$
<ChurcH_of_foamY> i don't know how else to put it accept how it says
<bonggnu>  says /usr/bin/cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '1,0,0'.              
<bonggnu> but i have cdrecord!
<ChurcH_of_foamY> nightfire did i stump you? i'm sorry >.<
<nightfire> what happens when you do
<godsmoke> ChurcH_of_foamY: you're a retard ...
<nightfire> mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /attic
<godsmoke> ~/attic is NOT /attic
<ChurcH_of_foamY> godsmoke fuck you leave me alone you little 10 year old peace of shit
<godsmoke> ~/attic is /HOMEDIRECTORYSTRUCTURE/attic
<nightfire> did you create it in your homedir?!?
<godsmoke> nightfire: look at the directory he's referring to
<godsmoke> <ChurcH_of_foamY> in terminal it's in shane@foamy:~/attic$
<ChurcH_of_foamY> yes i think so
<bonggnu> godsmoke: cabn you suggest me something about my problem with k3b ?
<nightfire> it is late here
<nightfire> i am tired
<ChurcH_of_foamY> i know it's ok
<ChurcH_of_foamY> and thank you
<godsmoke> bonggnu: nope -- don't know off-hand -- I'd play around with it
<bonggnu> ok
<nightfire> ChurcH_of_foamY: than you must change
<nightfire> in fstab to /home/user/attic (user = your username)
<ChurcH_of_foamY> k
<nightfire> maybe you have to chmod the directory
<nightfire> that is diffrent in some distributione
<nightfire> can you mount it now ?
<nightfire> if yes then try    df -h
<nightfire> and check if it is listed there
<ChurcH_of_foamY> yes
<nightfire> then you can do
<nightfire> exit
<nightfire> and work futher as normal user
<ChurcH_of_foamY> is that all?
<ChurcH_of_foamY> thank you so much
<nightfire> no problem
<ChurcH_of_foamY> i really appriciate all the help you have given me
<ChurcH_of_foamY> your alot nicer than some of the people in this room
<nightfire> Why not
<ChurcH_of_foamY> why not what?
<unome> No new emails in any folders matching 'inbox'
<nightfire> it means that it is normal for me to help if i can
<nightfire> bad translated from german
<ChurcH_of_foamY> it's ok
<ChurcH_of_foamY> i undrstand man
<ChurcH_of_foamY> well you have a nice night and again thanx
<nightfire> u 2
<ChurcH_of_foamY> ^_^
<supernix> Does anyone know the password for root in Knoppix ?
<nightfire> su
<nightfire> passwd
<nightfire> and you set one
<nightfire> there is no root password by default
<nightfire> for i in `qpkg -I -nc | grep kde`;  do emerge -C $i ; done ; 
<nightfire> oh sorry
<nightfire> I wanted to do that on my console
<nightfire> irssi was irritating me 
<nightfire> how can i install midnight commander in kubuntu
<nightfire> apt-get install mc 
<nightfire> doesn't work
<kalenedrael> nightfire, define "doesn't work"
<nightfire> he doesn't find the any packages
<kalenedrael> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to some pastebin
<nightfire> ok 
<nightfire> http://nopaste.php-q.net/145625
<nightfire> is there something wrong?
<kalenedrael> one moment
* kalenedrael is slightly busy
<nightfire> ok
<kalenedrael> ah, open up universe
<kalenedrael> uncomment those lines
<nightfire> all ?
<kalenedrael> no
<kalenedrael> the two lines that only have one hash next to them
<kalenedrael> er, the four lines (two and two)
<nightfire> ok
<nightfire> thx
<nightfire> i am not familar to kubuntu so far 
<nightfire> using gentoo for a long time 
<nightfire> but now mc is installing
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> yes, all the "interesting" packages are in universe
<_kl> the VERY interesting ones not (libdvdcss2 and w32codecs)
<nightfire> I will now need to get a working development-enviroment ^^
<nightfire> apt will help me :)
<JayParadise> wasnt dvdcss involved in a legal dispute in like 2000
<_kl> JayParadise: yes, but it
<_kl> gar..
<JayParadise> i saw this movie caled nyc hackers and it talked about it
<_kl> JayParadise: yes, but it'sstill required to watch most DVDs on Linux
<JayParadise> so the ability to copy dvds originated on linux and migrated to windows?
<kalenedrael> yes
<JayParadise> i see
<_kl> I think so
<nightfire> how are deamons such as ssh started and added to a runlevel in kubuntu ?
<kalenedrael> with scripts
<kalenedrael> in /etc/init.d
<_kl> at least on Windows this is only used for illegal thinks, on Linux not
<JayParadise> yea i gotta edit mine to kill the ntp 
<kalenedrael> and symlinks to them in /etc/rc*.d
<nightfire> do i need to link them manually
<kalenedrael> no
<JayParadise> so tru _kl 
<kalenedrael> you shouldn't
<kalenedrael> Jay, you can manually hit ctrl-c when it's starting ntp on boot to kill it
<JayParadise> lots of windows users just pirate all day, i used to too. when i switched to linux i havent pirated 
<nightfire> ok 
<kalenedrael> or you can remove it from rc*.d but i imagine that it is useful
<kalenedrael> heh, in linux there's no need to pirate
<nightfire> i will now install the ssh deamon
<JayParadise> kalenedrael: when i do that, i end up stopping the boot process, when i get frusterated i try to send signals, ctrl c, d , z etc
<kalenedrael> i thought ssh was supposed to be installed from the cd
<JayParadise> and it will stop, i have to leave the room for it to start right
<kalenedrael> hmm
<JayParadise> that and mysqld
<JayParadise> i dont use it so may as well remove it
<kalenedrael> is this with kubuntu?
<JayParadise> well yea thats what i boot into
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> hmm, odd
<kalenedrael> i can hit ctrl-c while it's starting anything and kill it
<nightfire> kalenedrael: i did not found ssh in /etc/init.d/ ...
<nightfire> but now it is after installing it
<JayParadise> i wish there was a way to change the way you open documetns with certain appplications, like the kde way rather than the gnome way
<kalenedrael> nightfire, i think it's sshd
<kalenedrael> oh
<JayParadise> gedit for example, im tryin to get to /etc/init.d and i have to manually go to it, itd just be quicker the kde way, sure there is a way to change that but .........eh
<kalenedrael> oh, right
<kalenedrael> no, gedit is gtk-based
<kalenedrael> and gtk comes with its own file opening thing
<nightfire> kalenedrael: it is not there because i wrote ssh and pressed tab
<kalenedrael> kde uses qt
<kalenedrael> nightfire, ok
<nightfire> ok works
<nightfire> after generating a key
<goat> hey for wireless how do i find my mac address?
<seth_k> iwconfig should do it
<seth_k> ifconfig for non-wireless stuff
<JayParadise> in the directory /etc/init.d
<JayParadise> if i delete scripts in there
<JayParadise> will they not load?
<kl_> damn konversation, doesn't want to reconnect after S3
<JayParadise> im on konversation
<JayParadise> i like it
<kl_> I like it too, but this bug sucks
<JayParadise> ./etc/init.d seems like it has all the services that boot and i see ntpupdate there, im htinking if i simply delete it if itl stop
<kl_> one of the 2 remaining prblems here (the other one is a very loud fan after resume)
<kl_> ...sometimes...
<kl_> 4h01m - goood :)
<JayParadise> deleting /etc/init.d scripts wont harm the system right? like it wont futily search for ntpdate forever on boot if its gone
<JayParadise> its allright, other places to ask
<kl_> hmm, stromversorgung fr Soundkarte kann man doch auch abwrgen :)
<seth_k> JayParadise: just chmod them non-executable
<seth_k> JayParadise: that way they're easy to re-enable should you ever want them again
<nightfire> i am going to bed
<nightfire> gnite
<kl_> night
<nightfire> @ all
<seth_k> night nightfire 
<nightfire> cu
<seth_k> kl_: after S3?
<kl_> resume from suspend
<seth_k> ah right
<kl_> then you need to reconnect, but the entry in the menu doesn't want to work
<seth_k> bugs.kde.org :D
<seth_k> or maybe filing an ubuntu bug would be more appropriate, dunno
<kl_> maybeit
<kl_> gna..
<kl_> maybe it's a pebkac issue  ;)
<seth_k> haha
<kl_> well, time for sleep (for me and for this Laptop)
<hike> can someone help
<hike> i have problems with my kcontrol app
<hike> every time i click on the administrator mode button after giving it my password it returns to the top page
<seth_k> have you installed KDE 3.4.1
<hike> for example if i want to go into the admin mode in the "internet & network -> network settings" i click on the admin mode button and after giving it my pass it'll return me to the "internet & network" page
<seth_k> hike, that problem happens with KDE 3.4. Have you installed 3.4.1?
<hike> my kde version is...
<hike> 3.4.0
<hike> can i just do an apt-get to install it?
<seth_k> hike, you need to upgrade. See /topic and click the KDE 3.4.1 link
<seth_k> yep
<goat> where do i check my KDE version?
<goat> nvr mind
<hike> i want to know that too cause y checke mine in kcontrol
<hike> is there a command to know my kde ver
<hike> seth_k: where do I see "/topic"
<goat> type "/topic" at the bottom
<goat> and i found out my kde version by right clicking on the kicker (Startbar for windows people like me) then help>about KDE
<seth_k> hike, just hit help > about KDE in any KDE app to see your version
<hike> ok got it
<goat> kciker = start bar right?
<goat> lol
<seth_k> so go to http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php/ and follow the directions there to upgrade
<hike> great thanx you guys
<hike> i followed instrucctions did an apt-get update and apt-get install kde and it says I have the newest version
<seth_k> use kynaptic
<seth_k> and mark all upgrades
<seth_k> not install
<godsmoke> uh
<godsmoke> do NOT use kynaptic
<godsmoke> do "apt-get update"
<godsmoke> and then "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hike> got it
<hike> i regularly use kpackage
<seth_k> oy godsmoke, kynaptic isn't THAT bad :P
<godsmoke> well, I wouldn't suggest any *ynaptic
<godsmoke> but, kynaptic is especially bad
<hike> well thanks again
<hike> im off
<godsmoke> later
<hike> good bye from Juarez, Chihuahua, Mexico
<seth_k> bye hike 
<godsmoke> goodbye from Manhattan, New York City, New York, USA, World, Universe
<godsmoke> heh
<goat> hey seth_k  my upgrade aint workin
<godsmoke> goat: what's the problem?
<goat> well
<Kapubaten> hi. i'm new user for kubuntu and a newbie
<Kapubaten> can anybody help me 
<Kapubaten> how can i see my windows files thru kubuntu. try it but it seem can't mount
<seth_k> hi Kapubaten 
<Kapubaten> hi seth
<seth_k> can you paste the contents of your /etc/fstab for me at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<godsmoke> Kapubaten: have you followed the instructions on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/?
<Kapubaten> nope
<godsmoke> why on earth would ubuntu need its own pastebin
<godsmoke> Kapubaten: that would be a good place to start
<Kapubaten> thanks godsmoke
<Kapubaten> i will look into it now ;)
<godsmoke> there's a section called "Windows"
<godsmoke> it explains a few methods
<Kapubaten> ok
<Kapubaten> thanks
<godsmoke> no problem
<Kapubaten> previous i'm using knoppix but one of my friend give me kubuntu
<Kapubaten> and it look so easy
<seth_k> Kubuntu is very friendly
<Kapubaten> one more question... hehehe
<seth_k> ask away :)
<Kapubaten> samba..... from kubuntu to communicate with window file it very easy by just type smb://192.168.0.33/ ( example )
<Kapubaten> but when come kubuntu to kubuntu...... it can't
<godsmoke> well ... there's no universal linux file sharing system
<godsmoke> you have to chose the option that's best for you
<seth_k> you must enable file sharing in the KDE control panel
<godsmoke> NFS fits most people's needs
<Kapubaten> can kubuntu be a server?
<godsmoke> Kubuntu is just a set of linux packages
<Kapubaten> i mean act like a server 
<godsmoke> anything can be a server
<seth_k> indeed
<Kapubaten> wow
<Kapubaten> i hope new version of kubuntu will add in "Wine" package 
<godsmoke> wine is already there
<Kapubaten> not in my laptop
<seth_k> yep, sudo aptitude install wine
<godsmoke> sudo apt-get install wine ...
<seth_k> you can install all sorts of stuff through the apt system
<godsmoke> I don't know why aptitude would be chosen there
<Kapubaten> hold on
<Kapubaten> i want to try now
<seth_k> because aptitude can keep track of dependencies in a better manner. It's always a good move to make
<godsmoke> sege: aptitude doesn't track dependences
<godsmoke> seth_k:*
<godsmoke> anyway
<godsmoke> wine is in universe
<godsmoke> so, he'll need to add that
<Kapubaten>  sudo apt-get install wine
<Kapubaten> Password:
<Kapubaten> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Kapubaten> i get this info godsmoke
<godsmoke> Kapubaten: do what it tells you ...
<Kapubaten> ok
<godsmoke> it obviously broke the last time you were installing something
<Kapubaten> ok
<seth_k> godsmoke: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/04/msg11344.html
<Kapubaten> in that web
<seth_k> it will keep track of what packages are pulled in by dependencies alone, and remove those packages when they are no longer needed.
<godsmoke> sege: deborphan does that
<godsmoke> that's not aptitude
<godsmoke> that's kept track of internally
<godsmoke> aptitude just calls it up
<Kapubaten> hmmm
<seth_k> my point is that apt-get doesn't do the same
<godsmoke> sigh
<Kapubaten> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<godsmoke> aptitude is bloat -- there's no reason to instruct a user to launch it to install a simple package
<Kapubaten> help me on this godsmoke
<Kapubaten> :))
<godsmoke> Kapubaten: I told you to do what it said
<seth_k> Kapubaten: sudo dpkg --configure -a just like it says
<Kapubaten> oo
<Kapubaten> ok ok
<Kapubaten> hold on
<closure> ok
<closure> i'm bored
<godsmoke> there should be an english comprehension test to talk in here
<godsmoke> it's a real problem sometimes
<closure> what's something fun to play with ?
<Kapubaten> sudo dpkg --configure
<Kapubaten> dpkg: --configure needs at least one package name argument
<Kapubaten> what does it mean?
<Kapubaten> got it
<Kapubaten> :))
<Kapubaten> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kapubaten> Setting up gdm (2.6.0.7-0ubuntu7) ...
<Kapubaten>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...
<godsmoke> why are you installing gdm?
<closure> oh man i hate gdm
<Kapubaten> why must gnome. i love kde
<Kapubaten> :))
<godsmoke> Kapubaten: you TOLD it to install gdm, obviously
<Kapubaten> now under setting up
<godsmoke> it didn't do it on its own
<Kapubaten> Setting up yelp (2.9.3cvs20050222-0ubuntu4) ...
<Kapubaten> finish godsmoke
<godsmoke> Kapubaten: please, don't paste every step
<Kapubaten> ok
<Kapubaten> i already install wine
<godsmoke> ok -- then there's no problem
<Kapubaten> it write
<godsmoke> I don't know what that means
<Kapubaten> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<seth_k> he needs universe
<godsmoke> you need to add the universe repositories
<Kapubaten> wow
<Kapubaten> what that ? :))
<godsmoke> look it up -- it's on the ubuntu website
<godsmoke> it's also on ubuntuguide
<Kapubaten> ok
<Kapubaten> that a lot guys
<Kapubaten> i need to go
<Kapubaten> i need to see my boss
<Kapubaten> thanks a lots
<dicrapio> need some help disabling the blank screen that goes off after being idle
<Kapubaten> where are you from godsmoke & seth_k?
<godsmoke> dicrapio: blank screen?
<godsmoke> dicrapio: you mean -- a screensaver?
<Kapubaten> I'm from malaysia. Bye and Thank you.
<dicrapio> after not using the computer for a whjile
<Kapubaten> -n-
<dicrapio> screen goes black
<godsmoke> I'd assume that you'd go to the screensaver settings -- and tell it to not turn off the screen, or not make it black
<seth_k> Kapubaten: Missouri, USA
<seth_k> Kapubaten: best of luck
<godsmoke> if it's actually shutting off the lcd, then it might be in the power settings
<dicrapio> nah  i think think is xorg's default setting
<dicrapio> or, is there a place i can put a command to be executed when i log in to X
<seth_k> in KDE, go to ~/.kde/Autostart
<seth_k> you can put shortcuts or shell scripts in there
<seth_k> and they will be executed upon login to KDE
<dicrapio> k
<kubuntufan> how do I install themes??
<kubuntufan> there is no configure file!
<kubuntufan> help!!!!!!!!! how do I install new themes??
<kubuntufan> help!!!!!!!!!!!
<stisev> hi all
<supernix> Hi
<stisev> Hiyyas =)
<supernix> could someone please explain why when I boot into the LiveCD that it messes my clock up ?
<stisev> anyone use VMWare here. (I know, but this is ubuntu question!)
<stisev> The person in #vmware helped me out, but eventually we came to point where linux took over or something.
<goat> hello?
<goat> uhhhh my upgrade to KDE 3.4.1 isnt going too well
<loren> w00t man it feels soOOoOO good to run a kvm switch
<stisev> eh
<loren> simplifies things so much
<stisev> how so
<stisev> heh
<loren> i have windows on and linux at the same time
<stisev> makes things MORE confusing =p
<loren> just convienient
<stisev> when the kvm doesn't work =p
<loren> lol
<stisev> loren: what kind of KVM?
<supernix> LOL not always I had a old one that would mess your keyboard up and such
<stisev> linkage?
<kubuntufan> help how do install new iconsets??
<supernix> The digital KVM solves that issue though
<loren> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssswooooo
<goat> ok so i added deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main to my /etc/apt/sources.list and then i try to upgrade with kynaptic but it doesn't upgrade....
<kubuntufan> help how do install new iconsets??
<kubuntufan> help how do install new iconsets??
<stisev> supernix
<supernix> yes ?
<stisev> supernix : what's a digital kvm?
<stisev> kvm over IP?
<supernix> instead of using a analog switch it uses a digital switch
<stisev> o_O
<stisev> can you explain that a little more?
<kubuntufan> how to install new themes???????????????????????????
<stisev> digital switch?
<goat>  isnt a kvm switch jsut a box to alternate between two or more computers controller by one single keyboard + mouse?
<goat> but is digital like no box maybe?
<supernix> Youll have to look them up on google to get the whole ball of wax about how they work internally
<stisev> ah k
<supernix> Yup
<stisev> The way I do it -->
<goat> haha... more 1337 than me i guess
<stisev> Windows XP SP2 is my main sys on my laptop
<stisev> I've got VMWare 5 workstation with linux on it
<stisev> works great
<stisev> BUT, i'm trying to get all the graphics stuff working
<goat> i need to get around to SP2 :/
<kubuntufan> NO ONE HERE TO HELP!!!
<stisev> for accelerated graphics (the driver)
<stisev> kubuntufan: calm down
<stisev> he
<kubuntufan> plz help me how to install new themes/iconsets
<supernix> Why in the world is it that you only have the highest resolution of 1024 x 768 when my ATI card can do much more
<stisev> eh
<stisev> in vmware?
<crimsun_> check the vertical refresh and horizontal sync parameters in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chromate> hi
<loren> hey
<loren> it appears my situation doesn't come without a sense of irony i guess lol
<loren> When i switched the kvm switch to windows to change the song it erm, make linux freek out
<chromate> i've got a fresh install of kubuntu running, when i try to upgrade/install anything else i get this error: Failed to fetch http://thefileurl MD5Sum mismatch... try runing with --fix-missing, but that does nothing ... it doesn't install
<loren> repeating input
<loren> chromate: try a different computer jk :P
<chromate> loren: try switching to a terminal before using the kvm switch
<loren> chromate: thanks
<crimsun_> chromate: use a different mirror, say, ca.archive or uk.archive or archive instead of us.archive
<chromate> crimsum: is us.archive down?
<crimsun_> chromate: no, it's just having issues again
<supernix> Why in the world is it that you only have the highest resolution of 1024 x 768 when my ATI card can do much more
<loren> chromate: cool that worked :P
<loren> chromate: thanks :P
<chromate> supernix: your monitor may be limiting it
<chromate> loren: np
<supernix> hmmmm
<supernix> That sucks it works fine under XP
<chromate> supernix: ah. are you sure you're using the ATI drivers then?
<loren> chromate: look for statistics online possibly to find the max resolution
<supernix> Well not sure I just boot it up and go
<loren> chromate: if it can go higher maby look into getting drivers other than Generic
<loren> whoops, wronge person
<loren> [16:13]  <loren> chromate: look for statistics online possibly to find the max resolution
<loren> [16:13]  <supernix> Well not sure I just boot it up and go
<loren> [16:13]  <loren> chromate: if it can go higher maby look into getting drivers other than
<chromate> supernix: so you haven't done any manual config?
<chromate> supernix: check in the kcontrolpanel to see if there's any information about the video card, and what driver is being used by xorg
<supernix> Nah I didnt know if I could change the configuration
<loren> goat: check the kubuntu channel lol
<supernix> You have been so helpful can you please tell me why when I boot to Kubuntu that it messes my time up on my PC when I reboot back to XP ?
<chromate> crimsun_: thanks, that seemed to have donet he trick
<qbit> i altered my xorg.conf to get 1152x864 by manually editing it
<loren> where's xorg.conf located? curious
<qbit> its in /etc/X11
<loren> ty
<loren> haha here we come 40000x2000
<loren> lol
<qbit> get your Horizsync and VertRefresh numbers to match your monitor
<qbit> then in the Section Screen => Subsection Display add in what you need
<loren> is it me, or is Kubuntu the easiest to use version of linux available
<loren> im curious what people have tried that comes close
<qbit> check out your /var/log/Xorg.0.log extensively for information
<qbit> I'm a FreeBSD type and have tried Suse 9.1, and about a week ago I pulled the iso down and installed it
<qbit> been using FreeBSD for a long time and wanted to learn more about how Linux is coming along
<qbit> so far I am kind of liking it
<goat> still looking for help upgrading to KDE 3.4.1.... if you don't want to answer that's cool but could you direct to a place where I could get some help?
<qbit> haven't tried the KDE 3.4.1 upgrade yet so I don't know
<goat> hmmm
<goat> i followed instructions but I'm not getting it all
<qbit> from what I've read it should be just a matter of adding in the right lines into the sources.list
<goat> yea
<goat> i hit the link in the topic here
<goat> and added the line
<qbit> but since I haven't actually done it can't say if it works   :-)
<goat> then i go in kynaptic and upgrade through that but im not sure im getting the right packages and I also know that some are "unabled to be installed"
<qbit> yeah - I just got KvIRC 3.2.0 installed using kpackage doing it manually, now anything I want to add in Kynaptic now wants to remove it first
<qbit> talk about an annoyance
<goat> y does installing gotta be so hard with nix :/
<goat> this is my second try at nix lol
<qbit> I'm spoiled by the FreeBSD ports system
<loren> whys that?
<loren> is it nice?
<qbit> it just works
<goat> what is it?
<goat> i liek that line "it jsut works"
<qbit> it's a system for compiling software
<qbit> it handles dependencies pretty well
<loren> lol, technically because the license is under BSD you could port it just like that *
<loren> (not the porting part, but being able to that is)
<loren> i think
<qbit> and is maintained by programmers who develope software patches so things can "port" to 'BSD
<qbit> I've heard the Gentoo is like that
<goat> *rage*
<qbit> but never used it either
<loren> ah
<loren> i tried installing it like 10 times
<loren> never worked
<loren> and then somehow i got a live cd? don't ask me how
<loren> and it was alright-ish
<loren> i think i downloaded that distro more than any other distro ever
<qbit> 'BSD makes a better server and I'm beginning to believe things like Kubuntu make a better desktop
<supernix> How many of you have used the liveCD to install Kubuntu permanently or in a dual boot with XP ?
<loren> hm? what livecd?
<qbit> I dual boot XP
<loren> klax?
<loren> i kvm xp
<loren> more convienient
<qbit> I have two drives, one with XP - one with Kubuntu
<supernix> Kubuntu is a livecd as best I can recall
<loren> ah
<qbit> and the install was easy!
<loren> nice :P
<crimsun_> there's a Kubuntu install iso
<goat> y the need for a live cd?
<supernix> I have however heard that you can use the CD to install Kubuntu
<crimsun_> I run the live cd, though
<loren> is there any difference installing from a livecd other than installing from the reg version?
<qbit> performance wise the 2.6 kernel is now up to being about equal with 'BSD
<crimsun_> loren: you can't install from the live cd
<loren> crimsun: AH, i was confused lol
<supernix> Ah so you can't install from the LiveCD ?
<qbit> it seems the drive speed is a little better in Linux and network speed is better in BSD
<crimsun_> supernix: correct. Use the install cd to install Kubuntu onto the hard drive.
<loren> qbit: you think so? hmmh, what made BSD better in the past? imo linux is still pretty messy
<loren> qbit: ah
<qbit> loren: I agree with the messy part big time
<goat> i set up a dual boot system with lilo and mandrake about half a year ago
<loren> qbit: i wish there would be an anual "clean-up month"
<loren> qbit: it would hella make things eay better
<goat> ^^ just using the mandrake install disc
<qbit> but until recently Linux couldn't hold a candle for speed but that is going away
<supernix> How well does Kubuntu do about partitioning ?
<supernix> Or better yet is it ok to go with the defaults ?
<loren> supernix: it worked fine with defaults for me, but i didn't partition it with windows, so dunno
<loren> supernix: best bet would be to partition it with kubuntu or whatever, install windows, and then install kubuntu i think
<loren> supernix: i'm actually pretty stupid though when it comes to linux, but that's what i would do
<supernix> Ah ok just curious as I have installed other distros only to find out the programs partition was to small or the users partition was not big enough
<qbit> install windows first, then install kubuntu and let it install grub into the mbr for a boot menu
<goat> i jsut did my install yesterday and im wondering if i recall a "dual boot" option but im really not sure, however, the partitioning under kubuntu install was much more difficult than my mandrake dual boot install which had gui and everything
<loren> superix: ah, nice, i do know mandrake is the smoothest partitioning distro ever though, and xandros can take ntfs and turn it into ext3, mandrake erm just works, kubuntu, i assume it works alright as it is debian derived
<supernix> Mandrake is hard to beat or at least they were several years back
<qbit> my windows install is on my first drive and the kubuntu is on the second, and when it came to write out the bootloader [grub]  I put it on the mbr of the first drive
<goat> back then i was somehow able to install a dual boot even when i didnt know linux called harddisks by hda/hdb etc. lol
<qbit> it's so easy even an MCSE can do it   :-)
<loren> supernix: i agree with that fact on mandrake, ah but here's another thing lol, ok install windows on NTFS, install linux on ext3 and give them a couple gigs more space than you think they'll need for data and programs, and then make another parition fat32 so it's cross-platformed
<supernix> But I positively hate those RPM
<supernix> OMG they suck
<loren> qbit: ROFL ahhaha, it makes me really laugh sometimes how stupid Techs are, they know $hitz about a lot of stuff and have things easy
<qbit> thank god for alien
<goat> yea dont go the way of mandrake 
<goat> i am liking kubuntu much more even if i cant figure out the whole apt thing
<loren> goat: i agree, mandrake is overbloated with too much software like suse
<loren> goat: it affects the speed of the OS with the 3/4 cds
<supernix> I used freebsd once and it was great installing programs with it as it would get and build everything for you
<qbit> loren: I've had a CNE, CNE, and currently work as the MCSE drone  :-)
<loren> goat: nice, as for the apt thing, it's actually kindof simple and easy, least for me, i got used to it easily actually
<qbit> err second CNE was supposed to be CBE
<loren> goat: maby it's because you were what is CNE?
<loren> whoah i meant to erase that
<qbit> lol
<loren> what is CNE?
<qbit> Certified Novell guy
<loren> nice :P 
<qbit> CBE is for Banyan Vines
<supernix> I will have to play with Kubuntu more before I commit to it
<loren> i dont get what the silly certifications are
<supernix> My friend says that Kubuntu is the best of all the distros
<goat> loren: apt's getting annoying because KDe aint updating and i tried to set up the whole "backports" thing but thats also having troubles
<qbit> paper certs are worthless
<loren> why not just have a "Linux Administrators Certification"
<qbit> but if you have serious experience you can just walk in off the street and take the tests
<goat> loren: but its probably my noobness really
<loren> goat: owch, you might be compelled to use gentoo then as i've heard it's heaven and have wished for a porting of portage
<qbit> I've seen so many "admins" over the years who just didn't have any real "ability"
<supernix> Um Gentoo is it ok ?
<goat> lol, i figure if other peopelk can use kubuntu.. y o y can't i? haha
<loren> goat: not compared to me lol, i started serious in febuary, and then my windows computer died for a month and i just used linux unable to re-install xp, i actually didn't want to swithc back, there was no reason to
<loren> supernix: i tried the live cd and yes it is "ok"
<loren> supernix: from what i hear it makes you do everything
<loren> supernix: which is fine if you know what your doing, but if not you're prolly screwed
<supernix> Gentoo has a liveCD ?
<loren> like me
<loren> supernix: that's the strange thing
<goat> loren: i still need my windows for itunes and gaming and newsgroups
<loren> supernix: i downloaded it like 20 times and one time it came out a live cd
<loren> goat: i know what you mean
<supernix> Ok I am rusty as can be on Linux but I have used it in the past just switch back because of lack of interoperability of programs and hardware support was lacking
<loren> it's actually quite sad that that was my first impression
<loren> but recently i didn't want to go back because it "just worked"
<supernix> ok that is blowing my mind that one the 20th time it turned out to be a LiveCD
<goat> i cant find a decent newsread for nix that can deal with NZB's or anything
<loren> supernix: i know, dunno how actually, but i was expecting it to boot a installer or something and it booted up in linux lol, maby their installer is their live cd? i dunno really
<loren> goat: newsgroup?
<loren> goat:  what is NBZ
<loren> goat: for news sites.../whatever i visit www.osdir.com as they have screenshots of just about everything and erm also have news on nix and lin
<goat> loren: haha dont worry its usenet, the "original internet" where people post and download articles
<loren> haha nice
<loren> they might come back with that with RSS
<goat> newsreader is a program for interpreting the binary articles and NZBs make everything much easier
<loren> just have a universal RSS application that reads news sites and puts it in the app
<goat> yea RSS is different but its so cool
<goat> yea
<loren> i admit i havn't used it yet >.<
<loren> except my blog supports it
<goat> i love akregator
<loren> :)
<goat> its much better than my windows news aggregator
<qbit> kind of like Akregator does
<loren> finally a subject i can talk about and know stuff, websites lol
<goat> lol
<goat> you should seriously look into gathering RSS feeds for all your favorite sites
<qbit> the main difference is rss is only one way whereas nntp is not
<goat> its real easy
<loren> :P
<loren> yea
<loren> i wonder if OSDIR does RSS hmmmhmMMHMmh
<qbit> it sure cuts down on the time factor
<loren> i bet
<loren> download factor as well
<loren> it would have been killer in the 56k day and age
<goat> lol yea
<goat> it does
<loren> i wonder man
<goat> see that "XML" icon in the top right corner
<loren> if they had you download the rss and the template seperate
<qbit> I'm still on 56k here at home -lol
<loren> and render it in an application
<goat> LOL
<loren> that would kill anything alive for 56k
<loren> there'd be no reason to switch to dsl
<loren> and the template file on the first line would say the last date the template was updated
<goat> mman
<goat> i just upgraded from DSL to cable
<qbit> I'm waiting for fiber - I want an oc-3 right to my house
<loren> there'd be no reason to include headers and footers of the template
<loren> is cable better for you?
<loren> LOL qbit
<goat> yes its like two times as fast as my old DSL
<loren> qbit: move near a school and steal it ;)
<qbit> lol
<loren> goat: what state?
<goat> also, old DSL was through AOL = not real internet
<loren> ROFL
<loren> AOL = crap
<goat> agreed
<goat> im in CA
<qbit> AOL  -   Ughh!!!
<loren> however they are being nice to Linux though so im not so hard on them now
<goat> lol how?
<goat> they dont support linux
<loren> i forgot, i read somewhere that aol did something with either the new netscape, or aim or AOL for linux or something like that
<loren> which at least made me respect them to a degree after being crap
<goat> ugh, i couldnt use linux on my old internet line without aol browser which is not made for linux blah blah blah computer without internet = nothing these days
<loren> 0_o
<loren> Wine? ROFL
<loren> you could, nah you prolly tried it
<loren> Kubuntu has a dial up feature
<loren> which makes me wonder actually
<stisev> hi all
<loren> hey
<stisev>  anyone here?
<stisev> silly/stupid/and easy question
<loren> welcome to #kubuntu, can i take your order?
<stisev> I finally got vmware tools installed on vmware 5.0 workstation
<qbit> we're all asleep  :)
<loren> nice stisev
<loren> it's 4am according to my KDE clock ROFL
<loren> 11:51
<stisev> i want to change the resolution of the screen, but I'm on a laptop
<stisev>  someone said "Control + ALT + numpad keys" to change res on desktops
<loren> nice lol
<stisev>  but how do I do it on a laptop??
<loren> doest do it for me
<loren> hmmh strange
<loren> maby they used a different distro with custom features
<stisev> :(
<qbit> ctrl + alt + plus or minus numpad key on a regular monitor
<qbit> but the xorg.conf has to be set up with all the various resolutions too
<qbit> laptops prolly only have one resolution default
<loren> was it goat or qbit that was from BSD?
<goat> not such a silly/stupid/easy question? haha
<qbit> me
<goat> not me loren
<loren> ah
<goat> ughhhhh wnat to update this KDE
<loren> i actually hmmh, had a bad impression of BSD from this one dude that wrote a nasty artical about linux, is it pretty good?
<qbit> BSD has it's ups and downs
<loren> imo i installed Solaris (which was really crap compared to their "cutting edge" thing on the site)
<loren> qbit: yeah? what's that
<qbit> back in the 4.x days it was really good, then in the early 5.x days it sucked pretty hard
<stisev> qbit: that doesn't work
<qbit> now it's up to 5.4 and beginning to recover
<stisev> qbit: pressing alt control + plus or minus doesnt work :(
<qbit> my next expirement is Solaris 10
<loren> qbit: ah, i don't really understand why there's really a division of the developers, it doesn't make sense to me
<loren> qbit: why not just focus on one OS?
<supernix> I never could get an answer about the clock issue
<qbit> stisev: yeah it's prolly only setup at one resolution only
<loren> supernix: what's that?
<stisev> o_O?
<stisev> qbit: it asked me before what res to run
<qbit> loren: it really is one os with branches
<stisev> qbit: I picked the one I wanted 1280x1024
<stisev> qbit: but it didnt do it
<supernix> when I boot up to Kubuntu it messes up my time and when I boot back into XP I am like many hours into the future and such
<qbit> did you read th /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<stisev> nope
<stisev> what's that
<qbit> in there you'll see a scan of all the resolutions X attempted
<loren> qbit: hmmh, that's true, coz for linux "linux" is the kernel, and bsd, i guess they have their kernel or whatnot
<stisev> qbit: k
<stisev> qbi: stand by
<loren> qbit: i think 0_O
<qbit> loren: BSD isn't just a "kernel" - it is a complete operating system
<goat> LOL
<goat> i think my KDE is updating now
<Mestapheles> hi
<qbit> what did you do?
<goat> this is hilarious
<goat> well
<loren> qbit: 0_O hmmh, interesting concept, i bet it keeps it clean, but then what's the difference between NetBSD and FreeBSD...etc
<goat> i pressed update in kynaptic for like the 9th time and this time it showed all these new packages from the right server and with all the KDE apps and 3.4.1 in the filename
<loren> kik'
<loren> lol
<qbit> netbsd runs on more diverse hardware, driver support gets developed here
<supernix> NetBSD is the base for OS X that apple used
<goat> i guess it jsut wasnt retrieving form the server the first 8 times i tried throughout the day
<goat> haha
<loren> goat: you press update, and then you press upgrade
<loren> goat: the cable gods don't like you lol
<qbit> freebsd is the best workload server and openbsd concentrates on security audits
<qbit> but there is a lot of transfer between the three
<goat> loren: the www.ubuntu.org gods must have been on coffee break
<loren> qbit: but they're the same operating system?
<loren> lol
<goat> thats where the files are coming from
<loren> someday i hope linux gears twards the user as well as the already geared programmers
<qbit> loren: they were once the same os years ago before they branched
<stisev> qbit: please go here: http://pastebin.com/308770
<stisev> that's the vga section of the lo
<qbit> and recently a new branch called DragonFlyBSD has forked off of FreeBSD 4.8
<loren> qbit: ah, i understand, they got more manpower and the manpower branched out, where as linux is like a freeking redwood tree or something
<loren> I actually checked that out
<loren> was worth looking at
<loren> i'll tell you which BSD i liked was PC-BSD
<Mestapheles> OS x uses more htan just nbsd, in fact more based on fbsd
<loren> their Application management system looked so freeking awsome, i just loved it
<qbit> the branching is more a political difference kind of thing about the direction of developement personality wise
<loren> just like linux
<loren> where in reality it would be great if everyone could work together, but people think different things are good 
<loren> i'll tell you what i really think about linux as being pathetic though
<qbit> stisev: i didn't realize it was vmware
<loren> #1 just about every linux website is badly made, as well as www.linux.org not living up to it's obligation just by the address
<qbit> stisev: you might be limited to whatever the vmwaretools drivers have to offer
<Mestapheles> bsd branches off because of personality issues, not politics I would say.  Theo De Rhadt basically got kicked out of nbsd, and as did the founder of mirbsd from obsd.
<loren> it's template is crap, i've made 70 templates and emailed them regarding working on their template just like i emailed debian, and never got a reply, and they deserve to give their users a software map of linux above all
<qbit> stisev: but once when i played with it i got 1024x768 out of it
<loren> stisev: install vmware tools
<stisev> loren: I did
<loren> stisev: strange
<qbit> stisev: your hsync range is too low to support 1024x768 though
<stisev> Loren: this is AFTER vmware tools was installed
<stisev> ???
<stisev> It's a brand new laptop
<stisev> lol
<stisev> almost top of the line
<qbit> check the monitor specs for the correct hsync numbers
<loren> sistev: dunno lol, it should work, unless the lappys slow like my lappies
<loren> ok maby not
<stisev> 1.6Ghz P-M  1680x1050 samsung
<loren> OH man, i figured it out lol
<qbit> you need to put the horizontal sweep frequencies that the samsung is capable of in the xorg.conf
<qbit> 33khz is only going to give you vga
<loren> forever i tried to figure out why Fedora Core has so many users when their distribution is so awful, their distro works on low end computers where running kubuntu on 400mhz would literally kill it to death, most people dont try linux on a "good" computer and mis-evaluate it based on its awful preformance on hardware made out of crap
<qbit> lol
<loren> man that was what was really making me wonder lol
<qbit> kind of like running Oracle in 256MB RAM
<loren> LOL
<loren> yeah
<supernix> How do you know where to download Gentoo ?
<loren> Oracle actually has some pretty cool commercials
<qbit> fastest way to watch a hard drive die I've ever seen
<stisev> back
<stisev> :(
<loren> supernix: search google for "Gentoo Torrent"
<loren> supernix: or on the gentoo site "Get Gentoo"
<loren> qbit :P
<qbit> oops
<supernix> k
<loren> anyone in here game programmers?
<qbit> been a long time since I saw a kline
<buz> mhh maybe that's his quit message?
<loren> real? kickass, what langauges/liberaries do you use
<buz> people do have those "funny messages" ;)
<qbit> could be - but what a truly weird quit message
<buz> "Konversation terminated" is somewhat interesting, too ;)
<qbit> yeah - now that you mention it it has to be a quit 'cause a kline is something else entirely
<loren> hm
<loren> how do you seperate konqueror's browser functions from it's file manager settings
<loren> i mean browser settings*
<qbit> kfmclient openProfile filemanagment
<qbit> or openProfile webbrowser
<qbit> but actually I just use one to do both
<loren> ah
<qbit> it gets the kio_part plugin based on the mime type
<loren> ah
<loren> very nice
<qbit> so you can control it with the file associations configs
<loren> hmhm
<loren> anyone think IE7 will have full CSS2 support?
<loren> and actually "Render Correctly"
<qbit> I've been wondering what the deal is with vector graphics
<loren> what do you mean
<qbit> I've been playing with inkscape and I can display an svg in a browser but it won't render when in a web page
<qbit> svg = scalable vector graphics
<loren> ah
<loren> yeah] 
<loren> i looked into those actually
<qbit> a better replacement to raster like gif, jpeg,png, etc
<loren> svg is very nice with icons (especially on KDE's menu)
<loren> yep
<loren> i dont know actually, web browsers probably arn't built for them yet as they're not completly into mainstream yet? that'd be my guess
<qbit> instead of having multiple versions of a page for different resolutions svg support would do away with that
<loren> yea
<loren> most sites dont use multiple versions
<loren> in order to counter that we use 100% tables with repeating background images for the titlebar
<qbit> actually if you write your web pages to the xhtml-transitional DTD it will look almost the same in any browser
<loren> really? hmmh, insteresting
<qbit> even IE
<loren> i was actually tempted to get into XHTML a couple days ago
<loren> it seemed so powerful compared to html
<loren> currently though i guess php works for me lol
<qbit> xhtml-transitional also turns on a hidden compatibility mode in any Gecko based browser
<loren> 0_o
<loren> i get it's convienient lol
<qbit> no more tables - CSS rules!  :-)
<loren> pff, i hate css
<goat> hey how do i make firefox my default browser so that it opens with all links instead of konqueror?
<loren> only becuase off the in-operability
<loren> and the fact that they dont use structures
<loren> which makes the code hard to read in my oppinion
<qbit> in control center under kde components chooser there is a "default web browser" selection
<loren> goat: i think it has to do with file types or mmi settings
<loren> qbit: that's right, now i remember lol
<loren> never take advice from a windows-man lol
<qbit> I am a Windows MCSE   - :-)  LOL
<loren> lol
<loren> i would be a CCNA but i quit because it was garbage anyways
<loren> i went through like 75% and got pissed at the teacher
<qbit> it pays the bills but I don't want to see Windows when I come home at the end of the day
<loren> true
<loren> ROFL
<loren> no wonder you use linux
<loren> my bro is a computer tech/repair guy and he hates the thing
* buz refuses to use windows
<qbit> My next cert should be the CCNE but I'm real lazy
<loren> sometimes you see him yelling at the thing lol
<loren> LOL
<loren> nice
<loren> or you could give your bosses the finger and tell them you already know more than that lol
<qbit> first rule of maintenance - if it works don't fix it
<loren> instead of learn sometime so useless as IEEE was one of the companies that mostly influenced IP
<loren> qbit: i couldn't agree more
<qbit> second rule - hit it with larger and larger hammers until you need a new one
<buz> zeroth rule: format c: helps with windows
<qbit> lol
<qbit> I do have a question though: in BSD the ifconfig can manually specify settings like media type and media options in case of an incorrect autonegotiation
<qbit> how can I force a NIC to full-duplex in Linux?
<Mestapheles> hey guys, I'm getting a failure with "Configure a multiseat system" twice on two different burned cds, whose md5s check out.  Might this be a ubuntu specific issue?  If so does kubuntu installer CD do anything different that would prove beneficial?
<goat> are u trying to hook up dual monitor?
<bonggnu> hi i have troubles with cdrecord in ubuntu hoary , i can toast cdr disc
<Mestapheles> goat: no. I just wrote to daniels and he's aware of the problem.  Says linux multiseat-udeb/disable_multiseat=true might fix it.  I was going to try another CD, but I'm downloading the kubuntu-ppc cd to see how it fairs.
<Mestapheles> I knoow it under mines kubuntu, but I waanted to do a minimal install like I used to on debian.  I guess I' find out if typing "server" at the first prompt will allow this.
<_cory> does anybody know how to configure ndiswrapper to work on a 64bit OS?
<uniq> _cory: won't work. the drivers are 32bit, can't include that in a 64bit os. afaik.
<uniq> mestapheles: server install does what you want.  :)
<_cory> :( so no wifi in 64?
<uniq> what card? 
<_cory> broadcom bcm4306
<_cory> very common
<uniq> then, no.
<_cory> why not?
<Mestapheles> uniq: thanks
<Mestapheles> puting kubuntu in, rebooting
<uniq> cory: i have the same card, in my ibook,  but only ndiswrapper will work.
<uniq> and, ndiswrapper does not work on ppc or amd64.a
<uniq> -a
<_cory> wow that sucks, what's the reasoning for it not working on amd64?
<uniq> broadcom beeing stupid.
<_cory> why can i not install ndiswrapper on my amd64 pc?
<uniq> as for ndiswrapper on amd64, you can't take a 32bit driver and put it in to a 64bit kernel.
<_cory> right
<uniq> the kernel will need a 32bit compatible mode, or something, to make it work.
<uniq> in practice it's not possible now.
<_cory> wow
<_cory> sooo what exactly are the 64 bit users doing?  Just installing the 32 bit OS?
<uniq> probably.. but i just found something promising.
<uniq> http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2005/01/msg00402.html
<_cory> awesome, is that avaiable to download now?
<uniq> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<Poromies> wow, 64bit supports is developing mad fast O.o
<Poromies> new support every week <3 o/
<uniq> of course after i sold my amd64.
<uniq> :)
<Poromies> heh
<uniq> _cory: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/FAQ#Can_I_use_ndiswrapper_in_64-bit_mode_for_AMD64.3F
<Poromies> well, i think the "64bit boom" is just starting, as Intel has its 64bit stuff out and amd has released 64bit semprons and all
<Poromies> and because of xp64, device manufacturers now have to do 64bit drivers for the masses
<Poromies> \o/
<_cory> thx uniq:  one of my problems is the deb file for download at ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net is using the i386 arch. and i need amd64
<_cory> thats what the installer is telling me
<Mestapheles> kubuntu-ppc has the same multiseat problem as ubuntu-ppc
<uniq> multiseat problems? 
<goat> uniq: sup?
<Mestapheles> yes, the screen goes red and spits out info on falure to install.
<uniq> _cory: get the source and run 'make deb' from the source directory.
<uniq> hi goat.
<uniq> mestapheles: oh.. never encountered.
<uniq> sounds bad.
<goat> uniq: ive been making some progress today :)got KDE 3.4.1, got wmv's workin on kaffeine... im slowly settling in
<Mestapheles> "Configure multiseat system" is part of hte error message
<uniq> goat: great :)
<goat> does multiseat mean double monitor?
<Mestapheles> it may be model specific as I don't see anything at the ubuntu-ppc forums
<Mestapheles> I'm running a 400 mhz iMac DV
<Mestapheles> I suppose I could reinstall warty and upgrade
<uniq> mestapheles: is it like this https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11912 ?
<Mestapheles> yes
<goat> what AIm client do you guys prefer?
<Mestapheles> so it doesn't look ppc specific
<goat> if you use it...
<uniq> mestapheles: did you do a integrity check? 
<uniq> goat: i use kopete for MSN and ICQ.. i don't use AIM.
<goat> im using kopete right now but im wondering if i should switch to gaim...
<uniq> why would you do that? 
<goat> ion
<goat> o
<goat> my kopete seems rather buddy
<Mestapheles> no, but this is the third CD
<uniq> oh.. ok.
<Mestapheles> and all the md5s checked out
<goat> *buggy
<Mestapheles> I'll post an add on to bugzilla, because it isn't a one time incident
<goat> all my screen names jsut doubled :/ one for upper case one for lower for each buddy
<Mestapheles> night
<lippel> what is the [k] ubuntu way to set up iptables? i have iptables installed, but no /et/init.d/iptables script exists
<uniq> i suggest using guarddog and/or guidedog
<lancellor> hello
<uniq> hi.
<lippel> uniq: actually i have iptables set up, i just want to save it and have it restored on restart
<lancellor> do you know how to restore my sistem??
<DavidLeeRoth> Hey guys
<goat> hey how do i find my MAC address for wirelesS?
<uniq> lippel: then you can use iptables-save and iptables-restore in a simple script.
<uniq> goat: 'ifconfig' tells you.
<lancellor> i installed a new video card and now i can't use kubuntu
<uniq> lancellor: depends on what's wrong
<DavidLeeRoth> whats goin on with you all?
<DavidLeeRoth> thats absolutely ridiculous
<DavidLeeRoth> a modern OS should work correctly goddammit
<DavidLeeRoth> i love linux more than anything
<DavidLeeRoth> but win32 never (EVER) has a Hardware detect prob
<lancellor> and i reinstalled on other hard drive and i can not do anything
<DavidLeeRoth> plug and play is far superior to hotplug
<DavidLeeRoth> unfortunately
<lancellor> i tried to install synaptic and this is what i get
<DavidLeeRoth> linux doesnt even work properly on its own
<DavidLeeRoth> i use it in VMware
<lancellor> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgnomecanvas/libgnomecanvas2-0_2.10.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<lancellor> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<DavidLeeRoth> apt-get update
<DavidLeeRoth> apt-get upgrade
<lancellor> i did it
<DavidLeeRoth> then apt-get moo
<DavidLeeRoth> :)
<lancellor> what moo mean
<goat> moo?
<DavidLeeRoth> try it
<uniq> lancellor: don't use the us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror. change it to archive.ubuntu.com
<goat> lol
<lippel> uniq: hmm, i wonder why ubuntu doesn't provide the init script from debian
<DavidLeeRoth> youve never seen that?
<DavidLeeRoth> "are you experienced?" -Jimi Hendrix
<goat> i had to retry my upgrades today 9 times before it finally found kde 3.4.1
<goat> lol
<lancellor> but i don,t have text editor
<uniq> lippel: don't know. maybe enought init scripts already.
<lancellor> kate is not working
<goat> that is my beginning experiences with nix
<DavidLeeRoth> im not using x right now
<uniq> lancellor: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DavidLeeRoth> im just using irssi in a terminal window
<lancellor> ok let me try
<DavidLeeRoth> do you like my voice?
<goat> do peeps in this channel have voices and ops?
<goat> all mine say everyone is a regular user or away...
<uniq> that is correct.
<DavidLeeRoth> i have a really good voice
<DavidLeeRoth> you might know me from Van Halen
<goat> haha
<goat> stuff you
<DavidLeeRoth> im serious
<DavidLeeRoth> tobacco road, yankee rose, the patented scream (Yeahhhhaahwhahahhaha!)
<goat> horay for IRC
<goat> haha
<lancellor> how do i save it
<DavidLeeRoth> o yeah #kubuntu all the way
<goat> a little birdie jsut flew in my window and told me the members of van halen don't know what IRC is
<DocTomoe> Where do I have too look for errors if KDE does not produce any sound output, but gnome does?
<uniq> lancellor: ctrl+x - answer yes.
<DavidLeeRoth> the little birdie said van hagar
* goat smiles but has to go
* DavidLeeRoth Squeals!
* goat asks for an autograph
<malte> np Van Halen - Jump
* DavidLeeRoth signs your tits
<nikkia> oi, DLR, go back to singing lousy 'easy listening' covers and leave VH alone! :P
<DavidLeeRoth> o i love that song (i did write it)
<DavidLeeRoth> fuck dat B-otch
* DavidLeeRoth kicks your ass back to tobacco road
<nikkia> DLR, sorry, can't picture DLR these days without thinking of 'california girls'
<DavidLeeRoth> I made that song just for the money
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o uniq]  by ChanServ
<uniq> hi nikkia.
<nikkia> oh, i'm sure, shame about the respect lost :P
<nikkia> hi uniq
<DavidLeeRoth> i recommend that you listen to some of my harder albums
<DavidLeeRoth> like skyscraper
<DavidLeeRoth> or some of my singles
<DavidLeeRoth> like A Little Aint enough
<nikkia> DLR, i have, thanks...
<DavidLeeRoth> or tobacco road, or yankee rose
<uniq> davidleeroth: this is #kubuntu, sourds like #randommusicchat fits your needs better.
* DavidLeeRoth grooves to his own muzak!!!
<DavidLeeRoth> nope
<uniq> *sounds
<DavidLeeRoth> david lee roth digs linux nowadays
<lancellor> update source list but same problem
<DavidLeeRoth> DLR is just trying to spice up this chat
<uniq> lancellor: did you update the list of packages? 'sudo apt-get update' 
<DavidLeeRoth> its always dead
<DavidLeeRoth> then apt-get upgrade
<DavidLeeRoth> the two go hand in hand
<qbit> but have you seen Junior's grades?
<lancellor> yes sir
<DavidLeeRoth> the cradle will rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yowza yowza yoza mother fuckerrrrrrrrrrrrr
<qbit> ~and the cradle rocks on!
<qbit> hehhehe
<lancellor> everithing look good untill i tried to install synaptic or anything else
<uniq> davidleeroth: back on topic please.
<DavidLeeRoth> apt-get remove synaptic
<lancellor> let me try
<DavidLeeRoth> then apt-get remove gnome_bullshit
<DavidLeeRoth> use kynaptic if you need a package manager
<lancellor> not installed so no removed...
<DavidLeeRoth> Uniq, aka senor buzzkill, not only do i have a great voice, but i am helpful also
<DavidLeeRoth> isnt synaptic a gnome package?
<uniq> lancellor: did 'apt-get update' work without errors? 
<lancellor> yes but let me check again
<DavidLeeRoth> have you guys heard of porn-get
<DavidLeeRoth> from the "Lesbian" crew
<uniq> davidleeroth: you make alot of unnecessary noise.
<DavidLeeRoth> ive heard of it
<DavidLeeRoth> and its for real
<DavidLeeRoth> i just cant find it
* mode/#Kubuntu [+q davidleeroth!*@*]  by uniq
<uniq> lancellor: if apt-get update worked, you can try to 'apt-get install synaptic' again.
<lancellor> no errors
* mode/#Kubuntu [-q davidleeroth!*@*]  by uniq
<lancellor> i did it twicw but did not work
<uniq> what is the error? 
<DavidLeeRoth> do i got voice?
<lancellor> it is up there
<fromoze> Hi, I'm  having problem with the knemo icons on the systray.. I didn't have them and I get a conflit wirh kdenetwork installing knemo. Any suggestion? Package bug? Version are:knetworkconf   0.6.1-3ubuntu4 andknemo_0.3.1-2ubuntu1 on amd64 branch.  
<lancellor> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgnomecanvas/libgnomecanvas2-0_2.10.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<DavidLeeRoth> i have a problem concerning the amd64
<uniq> fromoze: do you have hoary-security and hoary-updates enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list ? there is a update knetworkconf in hoary-updates to fix those conflicts.
* nikkia growls
<uniq> lancellor: did you change all 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' to 'archive.ubuntu.com' in /etc/apt/sources.list ? 
<Hagar_Killer> i have a prob converning the amd64
<lancellor> i used the list from the ubuntu guide
<uniq> hagar_killer: ok, ask then.
<lancellor> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Hagar_Killer> i made an ubuntu cd for the amd64 arch, and when i load the cd, my pc makes a long beep and says my cpu doesnt support long mode
<lancellor> let me check for that  <uniq>
<Hagar_Killer> but i have an amd64 athlon 3000+
<qbit> while on the subject of packaging probs, i used kpackage to manually install kvirc 3.2.0 because kynaptic didn't list it and now kynaptic wants to remove it in order to install anything new
<Hagar_Killer> so i am stuck using the 32 bit version
<qbit> is there a manual fix to make this go away?
<nikkia> gahahhhhhhhhh!!
<fromoze> uniq: I think yes, 
<Hagar_Killer> does anyone know what the fuck is wrone?
<uniq> qbit: it's probably because it's a debian package, not bade for ubuntu.
<uniq> hagar_killer: don'
<qbit> yes - debian sarge2
<qbit> ok that makes sense
<uniq> hagar_killer: don't swear please.
<fromoze> uniq: may be not for universe and multiverse, I'll see :)
* Hagar_Killer wonders what don' means
<nikkia> my SO went to london.... and it looks like there's been a terrorist attack on the tube system, and mobile phone is not answering
<uniq> fromoze: knetworkconf is in main so universe isn't needed.
<buz> that sucks
<buz> friend of mine is somewhere in the greater london area
<lancellor> do i have to change to 'archive.ubuntu.com in all of them??
<buz> but so far it's not reall confirmed to be an attack is it
<lancellor> achive??
<Hagar_Killer> does someone know what the cpu problem means
<nikkia> buz, no, but they're saying 'there was at least one explosive device'
<uniq> nikkia: what happened to london? (i'm on a too slow connection to read news atm)
<buz> the definition of explosive device is the point
<uniq> lancellor: yes.
<nikkia> buz, but as you said, its not confirmed
<nikkia> uniq, explosions in the tube
<nikkia> uniq, several, by the sounds of it
<Hagar_Killer> we need a new channel called #peoplewhowanttotalkaboutlondonmorethanlinux
<uniq> nikkia: oh.. bad :/
<nikkia> buz, yeah, could be a bad mobile phone battery for all we know
<buz> yeah
<buz> or a bottle of booze
<nikkia> buz, my SO should be alright....
<nikkia> didn't leave til about 9, and apparently the explosions happened at 8:50
<buz> chances are exceedingly slim that she got hurt
<buz> or he
<buz> (as my SO is always a girl ;-)
<Hagar_Killer> what does SO stand for?
<Hagar_Killer> im a retard
<nikkia> looks like the cells are b0rked in london
<nikkia> i'm not even getting an attempted ring now
<lancellor> i'm running apt-get update now and i fixed what you told me
<uniq> nikkia: probably overloaded. did you try sms? 
<uniq> lancellor: great, then i think it'll work.
<Hagar_Killer> did you apt-get upgrade
<lancellor> update work no problems
<Hagar_Killer> (after update)?
<lancellor> no problems up and working
<Hagar_Killer> k
<lancellor> thanks
<Hagar_Killer> np
<nikkia> uniq, trying, turned receipt notification on too
<lancellor> <uniq> thanks for your help and patience
<uniq> lancellor: no problem :)
<Hagar_Killer> does davidleeroth have voice?
<Hagar_Killer> cuz i wanna change back
<lancellor> does anybody plays xbox on line??
<Hagar_Killer> i do
<Hagar_Killer> xbox live
<lancellor> no 
<lancellor> with xlink kaid
<lancellor> is free
<Hagar_Killer> i played Halo Online (Halo 1) via a router and some win32 soft
<Hagar_Killer> its not as kool though
<Hagar_Killer> and xbox live is so damn cheap
<nikkia> (*&(!!
<Hagar_Killer> it is dude
<nikkia> looks like they're saying it was bombs, and so far the list is about 10 stations
<lancellor> it is not about that personally i don't care about xbox live features i just want to play online
<DavidLeeRoth> do I have voice in here?
<lancellor> plus i don't want to give more money to Gates
<nikkia> woohoo, finally, call connected
<qbit> uniq: in /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 the kvirc packages are marked: Status: purge ok not-installed
<nikkia> never got to liverpool street, apparently, they turned the train around about 2 miles out
<qbit> uniq: i think when I figure out what to put here I can work around my problem
<lancellor> if anybody uses xlink kaid this is my name 
<lancellor> lancellor
<DavidLeeRoth> never would have guessed
<Hagar_Killer> anyone have linux on xbox?
<lancellor> i have a live cd that runs xebian
<uniq> qbit: you probably want to take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/status - i strongly recommend not to change anything there though.
<Hagar_Killer> my xbox kernel is too new to do the xbox linux thing
<Hagar_Killer> ive tried before
<Hagar_Killer> ive researched it
<lancellor> my xbox is 1.6 version
<lancellor> you guys try xlink kaid is fun
<Hagar_Killer> i have the real deal (xbox live)
<lancellor> but you can't  use a modified xbox
<lancellor> and all the good stuff that comes with a modified xbox like linux and xbmc and other stuff
<fromoze> uniq: Reading about the bug, I see that "Breezy has the fix, and Kubuntu.org has updates for Hoary users" May there're some special kubuntu repositories?  Or, may be  the fix is only for i386. I'll try to use breezy package.
<uniq> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<Hagar_Killer> is hoary pronounced whore-y?
<Hagar_Killer> ive always wondered
<qbit> uniq: thanks
<fromoze> my sources.list are diferent only because an 'es' before 'archives' , but I think it must be something about locales
<uniq> fromoze: do you have the kubuntu.org repositories? 
<fromoze> I don'n know, Isn't the official ubuntu ones?
* Hagar_Killer is gonna go to sleep
<fromoze> I've kde341 and koffice if you mean that
<uniq> fromoze: that's what i mean.
<uniq> hagar_killer: good night.
<lancellor> good night you all
<fromoze> good morning for me XD
<qbit> yup - same here - will be time to g to work soon  :(
<uniq> fromoze: you need 'deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted' in your sources.list file.
<uniq> line 5 in the example sources.list
<fromoze> uniq: I got it :/ but for amd64
<uniq> fromoze: knetworkconf should be buildt for all architectures.
<fromoze> uniq: Which version have you installed? 
<uniq> i'm on breezy.. Version: 0.6.1-3ubuntu6
<uniq> you should get 0.6.1-3ubuntu4 from hoary-updates
<fromoze> knetworkconf_0.6.1-3ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<fromoze> that's the one doesn't want to get installed...
<uniq> correct.
<brouken> how to make quake 3 run, i have an ATI graphics card and managed to get glxgears and fgl_glxgears to run. but after i try to run quake 3 those wont work after. quake 3 exits with some error and sometimes im back at the login screen.
<uniq> fromoze: try to get ubuntu5 from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/knetworkconf/
<fromoze> brouken: take a look on the xorg logs
<fromoze> brouken: /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<brouken> ah, thanks. sorry im new :)
<fromoze> uniq: I get a lot of dependecies errors, is the breezy package? 
<fromoze> brouken: You must find there the error, because nobody can divine the problem you can get :)
<uniq> probably.. hang on i'll find a hoary package for you. i thought ubuntu5 was uploaded to hoary-updates, but looks like it's not.
<fromoze> don't worry too much
<fromoze> The main thing was to now if it was a bug or something like that, personally isn't a very important problem for me ;)
<fromoze> sory 'now' --> 'know'
<uniq> it was fixed, i fixed it. i'm sure it was uploaded too.. but something must have gone wrong somewhere.
<qbit> brouken: I don't have experience with ATI cards but investigate two things: look for openGL crashes and there is a thing called DRI that you might need for 3d acceleration
<qbit> brouken: I just don't know much about DRI 'cause all my stuff is NVidia
<uniq> fromoze: thanks for reporting it anyway. i'll investigate.
<brouken> yeah xorg log says DRI failed
<fromoze> uniq: are you the maintainer? O_o
<fromoze> wich version of Q3? 
<uniq> fromoze: no, but i'm trying to help out when needed.
<fromoze> if you don't use the 1.32b version you need to write some command to say where is there driver
<fromoze> version 1.x uses dri and for new cards you must point it to opengl This was my problem onces I've installed quake
<fromoze> uniq: Ok, nice ;) 
<OculusAquilae> hi
<OculusAquilae> Is kynaptic developed for kubuntu?
<berkes> hey there
<berkes> just wondering if there is an application for kubuntu that warns me for updates. 
<OculusAquilae> would be nice
<OculusAquilae> and doesn't seem so hard to code
<berkes> there is one for gnome a tray applet. 
<uniq> not available for hoary.
<uniq> will be in breezy hopefully.
<OculusAquilae> well
<berkes> but I do not like gnome applets im my kde tray, they always seem to break somehow.
<berkes> ubuntu 4.05 comes with a tray applet, uniq
<uniq> 5.04 yes, i know.
<uniq> but not kubuntu 5.04
<berkes> aah yes. 
<berkes> but you are saying tehre will be one in breezy, uniq. 
<OculusAquilae> 5.10 isn't so far away :-)
<berkes> ?
<uniq> berkes: it's one of the goals for breezy.
<berkes> cool. 
<berkes> OculusAquilae: how far is "so far" ? 
<OculusAquilae> is kynaptic specially coded for kubuntu?
<uniq> 2005.10 - 5.10 :)
<uniq> oculusaquilae: no
<OculusAquilae> 3 months 
<berkes> aah that is not so far, indeed.... compared to debian releases anyway ;)
<OculusAquilae> uniq: but I don't find any project page
<OculusAquilae> is this applet in breezy already?
<dargo> hi
<OculusAquilae> hi dargo
<dargo> I have a problem somebody helps me?
<OculusAquilae> ask!
<OculusAquilae> we can't know if we can help you
<dargo> jejeje
<dargo> My connection (with eth0) doesn't start auto when initiating the system
<OculusAquilae> try to start kcontol as root ( ALT+F2 ) "kcontrol"
<dargo> I must take it with ifconfig whenever beginning?
<dargo> yes that already I have tried it
<OculusAquilae> and at Internet & Network -> Network-Settings you can configure that it starts automatically
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> have you tried to install initng? I have a problem after that too?
<dargo> yes 
<dargo> how?
<OculusAquilae> you should do it, after that i had the problem too, but it is possible that it isnt initng
<OculusAquilae> shouldnt
<dargo> ok thanks
<Fraeon> So, any linux gurus capable of answering why homepna had to be enabled manually after the kernel version 2.6.9?
<Fraeon> Or was it 2.6.7
<Fraeon> Anyhow, an odd number, I'm sure.
<Fraeon> I guess nobody can explain it.
<_ubuntu> Hiya
<supernix> :D
<supernix> Hiay
<supernix> Hiya
<uniq> hi.
<supernix> Well I tried Gentoo last night let me tell you that was a waste of a CD
<supernix> I tried everything I could to get the KDE desktop to run but typing kde and nothing
<uniq> supernix: and now you are using kubuntu? 
<supernix> Ah yeah
<supernix> after all the stuff that I tried Kubuntu was the best
<supernix> It is actually the only distro that will allow my ATI card to run at 1024 x 2048
<supernix> And also the only one that detected my printer 
<uniq> oh.. :)
<apow_> +_+
<supernix> I just got finished setting up the printer again and this is something I could not do on Knoppix or Ubuntu and certainly not on Gentoo
<supernix> Have they changed enough about Linux in the last 2 or more years to warrant buying a new manual ?
<uniq> yes, i think that might be a good idea.
<supernix> any suggestions on what to buy ?
<uniq> alot is changed. atleast if you're doing anything close to advanced.
<uniq> depends on what you want.
<supernix> Kubuntu related would be best
<uniq> the best kubuntu material is at http://lnix.net/~froud/ - not in paper form yet.
<uniq> and as explained on the page, it's still under development.
<supernix> You have been very helpful thanks
<supernix> I am curious if you know of a program in KDE that I can use to mount my hard drive it is a XP NTFS 
<uniq> if you find something wrong, or have suggestions to the documentation, please send a mail to ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com and explain, would be very helpful for the document writers. thanks in advance :)
<uniq> NTFS.. hang on.
<uniq> supernix: you should take a look at http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<uniq> supernix: there is also a 'howto' here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10175.html
<supernix> Thanks that is great 
<Chameleon22> america - attacked, brtain as well, fuck we are next :(
<MrPoke> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com behind on packages? 
<MrPoke> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com.... MD5Sum mismatch :-(
<godsmoke> MrPoke: use archive
<MrPoke> godsmoke: what archive?
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> "archive" rather than "us.archive"
<MrPoke> ahh 
<_blaz> can anyone help me with vmware?
<_blaz> i have a question
<supernix> Hi guys just curious how I can update the OpenOffice program ?
<gdh> supernix: update from what to what?
<supernix> I just downloaded the 5.04 version of Kubuntu so I am not sure why it does not at least use 1.14 of OpenOffice
<supernix> from OpenOffice 1.13 to 2.0 would be best
<gdh> there is a 1.99 beta in K 5.04 if that's any use?
<gdh> if not, you'll have to wait for teh next Kubuntu release in October
<supernix> Actually I think they still call that one 2.0
<supernix> I downloaded the latest beta and it was 1.19 but they called it 2.0 for some reason
<supernix> So how do I update to 1.99 ?
<gdh> apt-cache search openoffice.org2
<supernix> It wont cause any problems will it as I am running the LiveCD 
<gdh> pick and choose :)
<gdh> ah, no you can't upgrade then...
<supernix> OH GOD WHY ME
<gdh> since it was awkward enough trying to squeeze one giant bloated office suite onto a CD-ROM
<gdh> two would be impossible
<uniq> you can upgrade.
<uniq> from the internet.
<supernix> I am so close to permanently going Kubuntu and doing an install
<gdh> uniq: You can? on the LiveCD?
<uniq> it'll dissapear once you reboot though.
<uniq> gdh: yes, i compiled all the amd64 debs on kubuntu.org from a livecd :)
<gdh> supernix: once you install to HD, you can use OOo2 permenantely
<gdh> uniq: magic you :)
<uniq> supernix: if you like kubuntu i suggest you do a permanent install, it's much better.
<gdh> anyone had any truck with 'ffserver' ?
<supernix> Just one last few things I need to test
<uniq> gdh: no magic, just very slow :)
<supernix> One I have to test my scanner and two my digital camera
<gdh> uniq: There's no need to put yourself down - I'm sure you're still charming ;)
<EECore> hey
<supernix> How can I upgrade from the net Uniq ?
<uniq> supernix: enable universe by editing /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines containing 'universe' (alt+f2 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list') when that is done; start kynaptic, ctrl+f, search for openoffice.org2 and install the packages you want.
<supernix> ah ty
<uniq> but, as said earlier, all changes will dissappear when you restart.
<gdh> it installs the packages + then installs the binaries into a ramdisk.. and then has to run in RAM? :)
<gdh> wow, that's a lotta RAM...
<uniq> yes :)
<uniq> for openoffice.org2 it's alot of megabytes too.
<uniq> well, i was on my way outside, the sun is shining and all. later guys.
<supernix> I sure wish I had me a gig of ram now
<supernix> Sure could use it
<supernix> It is downloading to install not sure how this will work but I am gonna give it a try I was worried that it might eat up all the ram
<supernix> I have 512mb
<supernix> I think I have an old 30 gig ide drive will that be quite ok for installing Kubuntu for good and using it to the fullest extent ?
<scbibleman> Hiya gang
<scbibleman> Ok just for the record you can't upgrade OpenOffice to 2.0 with just 512mb ram
<chowells> scbibleman: strange, you can here
<scbibleman> Sure you can wish in one hand and poop in the other but I can tell you which one will be filled first
<scbibleman> hmmm odd I tried it but kynaptic froze up then the whole OS and it was a rebooting that was needed to fix
<chowells> that has nothing to do with the amount of RAM you have
<scbibleman> Did it freeze up on your like that as well chowells ?
<chowells> If the "whole OS froze" then it sounds like a Linux kernel bug or hardware fault
<eightballx> how can i gain root access under KDE?
<paines> hi
<eightballx> hi
<eightballx> do you know how can i gain root access under KDE?
<apokryphos> eightballx: what do you want it for? In command line type: sudo <command>
<eightballx> i want it for stuff i created in command line as root, i want read + write access
<scbibleman> hmmm I guess I could give it a whirl again
<apokryphos> eightballx: what stuff was that? And creating things using root doesn't necessarily mean that you'll need root to access them
<eightballx> i was maing some stuff when i was compiling something for the ipodlinux project, and i cant get access unless i am in command line
<godsmoke> eightballx: what does kde have to do with the command line?
<apokryphos> eightballx: see this guide: http://kudos.berlios.de
<apokryphos> you've got a lot to learn ;-)
* godsmoke is copying american tv so I don't get bored in germany :)
<eightballx> no, in terminal i am root and have made some files, i would like full  priveleges to them in the KDE filebrowser
<godsmoke> then change the permissions
<godsmoke> you never enter kde as root
<apokryphos> eightballx: why have you made files as root? You're misusing it
<eightballx> wwhy not
<godsmoke> because you don't want a complicated set of processes like a window manager running with root privs -- it's liable to have plenty of security bugs, and a number of other things that could destroy your computer if the wm went haywire
<apokryphos> eightballx: root isn't something you use for normal operations. You only use it when it's required. 
<eightballx> if i chmod the a whole folder will all the files inside have the permissions
<scbibleman> I gotta go ty everyone for all your help will be back later looking for information on doing the install
<godsmoke> eightballx: if you make it recursive, yes
<eightballx> and the permissions would be ? 777 888 ??
<godsmoke> whatever you want them to be
<eightballx> which is highest?
<godsmoke> 7
<godsmoke> read + write + execute
<godsmoke> I can't imagine there's any good reason for root to own those files in the first place
<godsmoke> you should be compiling most things as your user, especially things like ipodlinux, which are not going to be installed on the system you're compiling with anyway
<eightballx> how do i use chmod?
<eightballx> i cant even access my own home folder
<Electronics> eightballx: From your homedir one dir up
<eightballx> im in /home
<Electronics> eightballx: Then chmod -R user:group yourhomedir
<Electronics> eightballx: user your username, group yourgroup of course
<Electronics> eightballx: Then everything in youhomedir is owned by you. -R is recursively.
<eightballx> i have tried on root and on my account and i still get 
<Electronics> eightballx: sorry, i'm confused with chowner.
<segfault> wazaaap :D
<Electronics> eightballx: you still get what??
<supernix> Hiya im back sorry had to rewire a receptacle
<supernix> Now like I was saying before I need to test my scanner and Digital Camera to make sure they work then I can do the install but then again I could just keep XP for that stuff
<supernix> Has anyone tried the Epson Perfection 1250 on Kubuntu ?
<Poromies> supernix: try them with some liveCD?
<supernix> How do I test them ?
<Poromies> its usualy best, if you are new to linux, to test your system and all hardware out by testing linux with a liveCD
<supernix> Do I have to mount the camera like a drive or something ?
<supernix> it is has a USB connector
<Poromies> well, just download and burn one of the liveCD distros, or the ubuntu-liveCD, then boot that liveCD and test if linux works with your camera/printer
<supernix> I have the Kubuntu that I have been playing with for days
<supernix> Kubuntu has done a better job than Ubuntu with my hardware
<supernix> odd but true
<Poromies> ?
<Poromies> strange, wm shouldn't matter..
<supernix> Like with my printer and such
<supernix> I thought that too
<supernix> there has to be more changes than just which WM is started
<supernix> uuniqq: if you have any pull with the Kubuntu people sure would be nice if you would get them to get the LiveCD to auto mount any hard drives in read only mode
<supernix> sorry uniq misspelled your nick
<supernix> PPoromiess: what do you use in KDE to test the scanner ?
<Titoxx69> hello :)
<supernix> My goodness I can't get the nick complete working
<supernix> I thought about testing Xandros but yikes they remind me of M$ with those prices
<gdh> supernix: Start -> Graphics -> Kooka for Scanning / OCR
<gdh> Sorry, K -> Graphics.. :)
<mcquaid> hello all
<supernix> Hiya
<mcquaid> when one upgrades kde, there is a new template for new users
<supernix> ah kewl thanks I will have to try that
<supernix> how bout a way to test my Kodak digital any ideas ?
<mcquaid> is there a way of merging that template with an existing user?
<gdh> supernix: Many cameras should just appear on the desktop when you plug them into USB
<mcquaid> the reason i ask this is khotkeys crashes in my acct but not in new users accts
<mcquaid> i believe it's a transition issue from going to 3.4.1 form 3.4
<mcquaid> i'd rather not delete my ~.kde dir
<supernix> I was not sure if I had to run any special commands to get the USB to be detected
<mcquaid> i tried copying khotkeysrc and khotkeys_update from a working user but no joy
<gdh> supernix: nope, stuff like USB 'memory keys' will just appear, too.
<supernix> that is great
<supernix> I hated Linux because of that in the old days
<supernix> You had to mount and unmount everything manualy
<supernix> It was like Linux people had something against things working instantly
<gdh> It was annoying, yes :) 
<MarcC> how best to update to KDE 3.4.1?
<gdh> MarcC: see the topic
<MarcC> he he
<MarcC> thanks, sorry
* MarcC blushes
<supernix> Thanks to the imrpovements I seriously am looking at Linux for my OS and Kubuntu especially
<MarcC> I have a bunch of strange stuff from various places in my sources.list; how can I be sure it's all correct?
<supernix> I thought about trying Xandros after reading a review about how great it is but they want some serious cash for that distro
<supernix> why is the liveCD larger than the install CD ?
<MarcC> install CD uses the internet, doesn't it?
<MarcC> to download stuff.
<supernix> I dont know
<gdh> the two use very different techniques ..
<MarcC> with a live CD, all the packages are there.
<Poromies> yes
<Poromies> install cd uses internet
<supernix> How is the best way to install the Kubuntu ?
<gdh> one is a series of .debs and an installer, the other is a giant compressed root-fs
<gdh> supernix: the only sensible way is with the Install CD
<gdh> because that's what it's for.
<supernix> Ok but I will be doing a dual boot with XP
<gdh> Kubuntu 5.10 in October will only present one CD which is used for both live + install :)
<raymanrey> somebody can help me
<raymanrey> how can i install
<MarcC> Xandros wasn't that cool to me.
<raymanrey> programs that i need in kubuntu
<Poromies> supernix: be carefull with the default hdd layout, it is set to wipe out all other partitions (in default mode), so you need to get ya hands dirty and do some partition tweaking with it (custom partitioning)
<stibby> my kubuntu box currently has no internet connection. Can i still install packages? Are the .deb files available somewhere on the web?
<tuxJr_14> hi
<samuelk> hello
<tuxJr_14> hi samuelk
<tuxJr_14> does kubuntu have OO.o 1.9?
<samuelk> OO.o 1.9?
<tuxJr_14> yup
<stibby> i think he means OO.o 2
<stibby> yes, it does
<tuxJr_14> gohan, kubuntu is ubuntu on kde by the ubuntu people
<samuelk> any one know any good linux game
<apow_>  neverwinter nights :D
<gdh> tuxracer is nice for simple eyecandy :)
<tuxJr_14> cuyo
<apow_> it's commercial though
<gdh> Other than that, Konsole is a continual challenge :)
<samuelk> will try wesnoth
<stibby> how do i install a debian package?
<stibby> sudo dkpg xxx.deb?
<tuxJr_14> the best tetris^H^H^H^H^H^H non-tetris game ever
<gdh> stibby: dpkg -i CCCCCC.deb
<gdh> guess what the 'i' stands for :)
<stibby> no "sudo"?
<gdh> yes sudo :)
<stibby> k
<stibby> thanks
<MarcC-away> why ask in 2 channels at once?
<stibby> marC-away: because no one in here was answering
<stibby> speaking of kopete, is there a way to get it to look like konverstaion's interface?
<stibby> kopete's default IRC interface looks real bad
<gdh> No, IRC on Kopete was an afterthought. Stick with a dedicated IRC client
<stibby> k
<stibby> i wish one could do both well, though
<samuelk> m2
<gdh> Plus, Kopete does not log conversations, which makes it slightly less than useless for IRC.
<samuelk> kopetes irc client is very buggy...
<gdh> (bug in Kopete)
<supernix> Ok guys I am back
<stibby> i like hydra irc alot, but afaik, no linux version :/
<supernix> PPoromiess: you were saying watch out for the default install but I am actually doing the install on a second drive that I will install in a little bit in this box so will that still be a concern ?
<supernix>  (supernix) 
<supernix> Hi supernix
<supernix>  (Poromies)  are you still around ?
<samuelk> yay supertux
<patan74> hello
<supernix> HIya
<paines> anyone cann tell me how th chroot 32bit modus in amd64 version ?
<segfault> someone have cedega deb?
<supernix> MAN I JUST NOTICED YOU GUYS HAVE A DVD TO
<supernix> This is GREAT
<segfault> the torrent i donw know why dont download
<supernix> wusre wish I would have noticed that a while back
<bzImage74> segfault: mlnet ;)
<segfault> mlnet?
<bzImage74> yes
<supernix> I am definately confused about the size of the DVD though as it is only 2.88gigs
<supernix> The Knoppix one is 4.04
<gdh> Knoppix is full of pointless gaudy shit
<bzImage74> segfault: $sudo apt-get install mldonkey-server
<supernix> Which brings me to my next question does the Kubuntu crew have all the latest and up to date programs for install?
<gdh> supernix: in breezy, yes. Don't go near breezy unless you are very familiar with Debian systems / resolving broken dependencies.
<gdh> supernix: the response from here will be 'reinstall hoary' :)
<supernix> I have an iso somewhere named breazy I think not sure what it is now though
<gdh> breezy is the 'working model' for the next release in October
<supernix> OIC
<supernix> hmmm I wonder if I ran it or just downloaded it
<supernix> Everyone that I talked to on Windows really talks about liking Azureus but honestly I got better results from TurboTorrent
<supernix> Ok just curious gdh how long does it take for programs to make it into the stable branch ?
<gdh> supernix: I feel like I'm repeating myself :)
<gdh> Wait until October and see...
<supernix> Ah I forgot that kubuntu is new
<supernix> that 5.04 threw me off
<gdh> It releases at the same time as Ubuntu :)
<supernix> yep
* Hagar_Killer is back
<supernix> What should I use for a virus scanner for Linux ?
<hike> hi, I have a problem with my kcontrol app, after I click the "administrator mode" button and give it my password it returns to the title page, for example im in the "intetrnet & network -> network settings" and after giving it my password it'll go back to "internet & network"
<buz> guys i need a way to join to pdf into one????
<hike> supernix: use bitdefender
<supernix> kewl
<Hagar_Killer> its rare to get a linux virus
<gdh> hike: that's a known issue... konsole and 'sudo kcontrol' 
<gdh> hike: I thought it'd been fixed witht he newest updates
<hike> yesterday someone told me to upgrade to kde 3.4.1
<gdh> hike: that'd fix it, too ... but perhaps a little drastically
<Hagar_Killer> Bliss
<hike> gdh: is there a way to get around that? and something else if im in the console and I run something as root it gives me an error
<supernix> I was shocked to hear of a virus scanner for Linux as I heard that there were no viruses for Linux that was one of the selling points for the OS but I guess that has changed
<_mike> hi, um is there a way to enter a password for password protected archives in ark?
<gdh> hike: I don't know :) brain has stopped :)
<Hagar_Killer> there are few.... VERY FEW
<Hagar_Killer> like i can only name one
<Hagar_Killer> Bliss
<_mike> so is there a way anyone?
<hike> this is what I get when trying to run an app from my kconsole as root: DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<gdh> hike: ouch
<gdh> hike: I have no idea, sorry.
<Hagar_Killer> i wouldnt even bother with a virus scanner
<supernix> Is spyware still a problem in Linux ?
<Hagar_Killer> its a cool idea that they make virus scanners for linux that scan win32 partitions
<Hagar_Killer> no
<Hagar_Killer> cookies yeah
<hike> Hagar_Killer: I use bitdefender when scanning my win partitions
<supernix> That is so kewl so you could use Linux to disenfect your Windows
<Hagar_Killer> yes
<gdh> Hagar_Killer: they do better than that... you can plugin Clam Antivirus into Samba,. and virus check every file that a windows machine writes to a share :)
<supernix> that would be a killer liveCD
<Hagar_Killer> various PE's based on linux/windows have that too
<Hagar_Killer> so they have that supernix
<Hagar_Killer> like BartPE
<Hagar_Killer> i dont have linux installed on a HDD
<supernix> wow I did not know that I will definately keep that in mind
<Hagar_Killer> but i use it in a virtual Machine
<supernix> Me either
<supernix> Not yet
<Hagar_Killer> too many problems for it to stand on its own
<supernix> I am getting ready to install a IDE drive then install to that
<Hagar_Killer> well i have it in vmware
<Hagar_Killer> and its just as good
<supernix> You run Linux in a Virtual Machine ?
<Hagar_Killer> yes
<supernix> hmmmm
<Hagar_Killer> its cool as hell
<supernix> you mean like from VMware.com
<Hagar_Killer> i didnt pay for it
<Hagar_Killer> more like from torrentspy.com
<Hagar_Killer> its great software
<Hagar_Killer> you "boot" from an iso
<Hagar_Killer> then install your shit into a virtual HDD file
<Hagar_Killer> then boot from the virtual hdd
<Hagar_Killer> and linux is installed
<supernix> that is slick for sure
<Hagar_Killer> its great because I have Samba up so i can communicate between windows and linux
<Hagar_Killer> without NTFS drivers
<supernix> awsome that sounds nice
<hike> hey that sounds like a great idea
<Hagar_Killer> i had a windows home vm and i had networking set up
<hike> good way to get around the ntfs problem
<supernix> God if only I had a nice 200 gig drive
<Hagar_Killer> i have an 80 gig
<Hagar_Killer> and a 160 external
<Hagar_Killer> and a 60 GB ipod
<supernix> I have a 80 gig but only 30 gigs left on that one
<Hagar_Killer> damn
<supernix> I have a tendency to download large interesting files
<Hagar_Killer> the only thing i have installed on my hdd is my OS
<Hagar_Killer> pr0n?
<supernix> LOL nah
<supernix> Loads of appz
<Hagar_Killer> @_@
<Hagar_Killer> all the rest of my files are externally backed up
<supernix> I like to see how they work and what they can do
<supernix> I needed to backup mine as well
<Hagar_Killer> and of course i have hundreds of dvd's
<Hagar_Killer> that is a good way to solve the ntfs problem
<Hagar_Killer> just network
<supernix> :D never got into DVDs but I have heard friends that do
<Hagar_Killer> you can delete, move, create, and read
<Hagar_Killer> i use dvd's for movies and for files
<supernix> How do you keep track of all the things you have ?
<Hagar_Killer> what do you mean?
<Hagar_Killer> and tons of cd-r's
<supernix> Like a way of cataloging everything
<Hagar_Killer> o with a sharpie :P
<supernix> LOL same here
<Hagar_Killer> i have a couple cd-rws
<Hagar_Killer> like 25 of em
<supernix> I burnt my last CDr I had last nite burning Gentoo
<supernix> Honestly I felt cheated after it booted
<Hagar_Killer> what a piece of shit
<Hagar_Killer> it is great
<Hagar_Killer> but it has no installers
<supernix> I could not get KDE or Gnome to run it was just a prompt
<Hagar_Killer> it is a tedious process to install it the first time
<Hagar_Killer> they really need an installer
<monchy> one was being worked on, not sure if it's still being developed or not
<supernix> I have way to many things to do in life other than fighting to get things done with the OS
<Hagar_Killer> thats why i use windows
<supernix> Everything has to be user friendly and easy
<Hagar_Killer> well lets dont go to far
<supernix> Yes that is why I have been forced back into the Windows world as well
<Hagar_Killer> i love bash
<monchy> this was it right here: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/screenshots/index.xml
<Hagar_Killer> supernix, dont worry about viruses, esp if you are not in root
<Hagar_Killer> if that installer becomes a reality, gentoo will become more popular
<supernix> why do you think it will be more popular Hagar_Killer ?
<monchy> was supposed to be included on the 2005.0 livecd
<Hagar_Killer>  /server alphanet.kicks-ass.net /join #thebar (Small server for talking about various things)
<Hagar_Killer> i think it will because an installer is important
<Hagar_Killer> ppl make fun of debian because it doesnt have an installer
<Hagar_Killer> but what the fuck!?!?!??! gentoo doesnt even have one at all
<monchy> pft, sarge is easy to install though
<supernix> But aint kubuntu a debian ?
<Hagar_Killer> yes......
<Hagar_Killer> i meant doesnt have a good installer
<Hagar_Killer> so ppl say
<supernix> oic
<Hagar_Killer> i was turned off by gentoo due to the lack of an installer
<supernix> Someone warned me about installing Kubuntu said the default would wipe my hard drives
<Hagar_Killer> its called partitioning lol
<gdh> Hagar_Killer: Gentoo is for skript-kiddies who feel they're 1337 :)
<Hagar_Killer> i figgured
<gdh> -O6 --funroll-loops lolomgwtfbbq!?!!!!?!?!?!1111
<Hagar_Killer> if you can get through the install you feel like king
<Hagar_Killer> apt-get moo
<gdh> supercow to the rescue :)
<Hagar_Killer> have you mooed today?
<Hagar_Killer> http://rafb.net/paste/results/08K8I044.nln.html
<Mac38DO> Hi! There is no cdrdao-packacke for my kubuntu-ppc :-(
<Mac38DO> package
<Hagar_Killer> apt-cache search cdrdao
<Mac38DO> No result
<Hagar_Killer> well it is an x86 world
<Hagar_Killer> macs suck
<Hagar_Killer> get an amd64
<Mac38DO> Hagar_Killer: Why???
<Hagar_Killer> macs just blow chunks
<Hagar_Killer> it will be interesting when mac comes to x86
<gdh> Mac hardware is lovely :) No IRQ / legacy shit :)
<supernix> From what I heard it wont be long till they do move to X86
<Mac38DO> x86 ist a very bad architecture
<goat> supposedly theres spose to be a leak of OS X this today or 2m
<Mac38DO> It still has bugs from the early beginnigs
<gdh> IRQ2/9 cascade - yum!
<supernix> LOL but it wont run on X86 as I recall
<goat> ill see if i can grab the link
<goat> dont ask me :P
<gdh> supernix: It won't be long before some group bypasses that check.
<goat> http://digg.com/apple/mac_OS_X_for_x86_leak
<goat> not very informative.. but yea
<Mac38DO> I have studied Physics. My Professor has worked as a chip-developer for Intel. His team designed a chip with an ideal architecture.
<Mac38DO> And what happend?
<Hagar_Killer> http://rapidshare.de/files/2878718/06_-_Taste_So_Good.mp3.html
<Hagar_Killer> hilarious song
<Mac38DO> They never used it, because Windows would have to becompiled for that chip
<Mac38DO> So Intel still uses this buggy and bad x86
<goat> whats computing without bugs?
<Mac38DO> goat: Easy. Like OSX
<Mac38DO> Works always
<supernix> that is a little messed up nobody would tell what they were going to do the day before
<goat> fuk my kopete is flipping out
<goat> it crashed after i put my own username in the buddylist
<goat> then all names got duplicated to have an uppercase version and lowercase
<goat> so i reinstalled
<supernix> anybody know the difference between the install CD and the install DVD/CD ?
<goat> but its still dunski and jsut crashes every time now
<goat> instlal DVD has a whole bunch of packages on it
<goat> whereas u need like 14 cds for the same amt of packages
<goat> but just the first cd has the base system and stuff on it
<goat> I think
<goat> haha
<supernix> Oh so that is it you just have all the packages on the DVD instead of having to get them from the net
<goat> believe so
<supernix> I feel stupid now because I was waiting with great anticipation for the DVD to finish to try it as if it were going to be somehow better or different
<goat> how fast u dling it at?
<goat> brb
<Hagar_Killer> ml
<Hagar_Killer> http://rapidshare.de/files/2878718/06_-_Taste_So_Good.mp3.html (funny ass song)
<supernix> Ok to answer your question earlier goat I am getting around 70kbs to 110kbs
<Hagar_Killer> download it via BT
<supernix> I am using Azureus
<supernix> Would Bit Torrent be better to use ?
<DavidLeeRoth> can you guys here me
<DavidLeeRoth> do i still have voice?
<DavidLeeRoth> hello?
<goat> hi
<DavidLeeRoth> i have voice?
<goat> no....
<DavidLeeRoth> lol
<goat> dammit somebody has alrdy registered goat on nickserv
<DavidLeeRoth> that sucks
<DavidLeeRoth> g0at
<DavidLeeRoth> or gat
<drawagoat> better name :)
<DavidLeeRoth> or gat
<DavidLeeRoth> like mtley!
<DavidLeeRoth> or husker du
<supernix> how bout 1337 LOL
<DavidLeeRoth> no
<drawagoat> k im good
<drawagoat> haha
<drawagoat> hey in konversation when i set it to automatically identify
<drawagoat> what do i put under service? nickserv?
<DavidLeeRoth> im in konversation now
<drawagoat> nvr mind
<DavidLeeRoth> but i prefer irssi
<supernix> Alright man just hooked up with someone giving me 200+kbs
<supernix> ETA 3hours
<DavidLeeRoth> (__)
<DavidLeeRoth> (oo)
<DavidLeeRoth>  /------\/
<DavidLeeRoth>  / |    ||
<DavidLeeRoth> *  /\---/\
* mode/#Kubuntu [+q davidleeroth!*@*]  by uniq
<fucker> hey
<supernix> hmmm does that mean he banned him :(
<gdh> Hey this is a family channel
<fucker> its me 
<fucker> Hagar_Killer
<gdh> so type /nick .. ?
<supernix> oh ok
<fucker> i tried to post the cow
<fucker> i forgot about floods
<fucker> *(
* mode/#Kubuntu [+b *!*dlr@*.miamfl.adelphia.net]  by uniq
* fucker was kicked off #kubuntu by uniq (nice nick.)
* mode/#Kubuntu [-b *!*dlr@*.miamfl.adelphia.net]  by uniq
<apt-get_moo> lol
<uniq> now behave.
* mode/#Kubuntu [-q davidleeroth!*@*]  by uniq
<apt-get-moo> ok finally i found a nick
<uniq> when you are quiteted by +q it's for a reason, so avoiding it will only get you banned. swearing and other childish behavior is not welcome.
<apt-get-moo> swearing?
<apt-get-moo> when?
<apt-get-moo> O dur mmy nick
<uniq> your nice nickname and more.
<uniq> flooding cows and such is not liked either. 
* mode/#Kubuntu [-bbbb *!*a@219.95.15.* *!*freddy@*.speed.planet.nl *!*Anubis@*.regina.accesscomm.ca *!*john@*.access.as9105.com]  by uniq
* mode/#Kubuntu [-bbb *!*pablo@85.55.2.* *!*pablo@85.55.3.* *!*@202.149.81.59]  by uniq
* mode/#Kubuntu [-bb *!*whiskers@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net *!*aluno@*.uevora.pt]  by uniq
<supernix> (bandwidth) 0b (record) 703.55mb
<uniq> supernix: stop using colors please.
<supernix> Ok so I guess you only allow raw mIRC
<uniq> raw text, and i prefer on topic text. :)
<monchy> which only happens 10% of the time
<uniq> that doesn't mean that's what's wanted.
<apt-get-moo> youre using mirc? laugh-out-loud
<supernix> Bang you hard sucka
<apt-get-moo> do u use linux
<supernix> YES I don't use IRC much but when I do I use Xoniq script with mIRC
<supernix> I am working my way into Linux
<supernix> I have been using the LiveCD lately to test
<supernix> I just saw another client called Xchat
<supernix> Think I shall give it a try to keep the fuss down
<apt-get-moo> xchat is good
<nmorse> I'm an irssi and Konversation fan
<apt-get-moo> its available in linux
<supernix> Back when I used IRC much mIRC was the only thing I recall being around
<apt-get-moo> same her nmorse
<Poromies> irssi o/
<apt-get-moo> im in konversation right now
<apt-get-moo> but i was in irssi
<nmorse> I'm using Konversation right now
<uniq> you have lots of clients to choose from, ircii, epic, bitchx, scrollz, irssi, xchat, kvirc, ksirc, konversation and more. :)
<supernix> I only see a link to Xchat so I will install that real quick
<supernix> so konversation is Windows ?
<nmorse> No, KDE on Linux
<nmorse> or BSD or any other POSIX OS really
<supernix> oic
<supernix> Take it easy on me I at least I am trying to do the right thing *sigh*
<nmorse> Indeed
<nmorse> I just tend to ramble on, a bad habit I've picked up from somewhere
<supernix> ah crap
<supernix> Xchat is shareware
<uniq> it's not? 
<uniq> xchat.org ? 
<monchy> it is for windows
<uniq> hah.. ok.
<monchy> yes, hah...
<nmorse> mIRC is a freeware client for Windows though, correct?
<monchy> mirc is shareware also
<supernix> But I is a poh boy
<nmorse> Hmm, there has to be a free client for Windows
<monchy> chatzilla or something
<nmorse> Chatzilla exists as an extension for Firefox too now, doesn't it?
<monchy> pretty sure
<elliezet> hi everyone! is there a kubuntu italian channel somewhere? thank you :)
<nmorse> #ubuntu-it
<uniq> elliezet: i don't think so, the closest you get is #ubuntu-it if you want italian.
<elliezet> thankyou :)
<supernix> hmmm Im actualy thinking I might have that
<nmorse> Dadgummit, it's hard to make a neverwinter nights module in linux
<nmorse> The official toolset requires some fork of WINE
<nmorse> And a Windows install to copy it from
<nmorse> and neveredit only edits mods as near as I can tell
<nmorse> I really just want to make an underwater Underdark adventure, do I have to have Windows for that?
<uniq> looks like you do :|
<nmorse> Hmm, I'll beat this system yet somehow
<uniq> that's the spirit. :)
<uniq> hi mez.
<Mez> hey uniq
<Mez> sup?
<uniq> not much, trying to find some good "turn scanner+printer into copying machine"-software for a customer.
<supernix> I shall return my friends
<supernix> what it be like
<Mez> why you opped up?
<supernix> :D
<supernix> Ok this is a lil client called Trillian
<monchy> trillian is ok
<uniq> mez: because it keeps everything somehow calmer. more on topic and less joking around.
<supernix> =:)
<supernix> Only 2 hours and 50 minutes to go
<supernix> Sure wish I could latch onto a nice 1mbps connection
<gdh> there's nothing 'lil' about Trillian
<gdh> Last time I used it, it was a mish-mash of broken UI concepts and logic :/
<nightfire> hi
<uniq> hi nightfire.
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#Kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<nightfire> hi uniq 
<nightfire> Can someone test a script for me?
<nightfire> I am working on a bandwithmeter
<nightfire> it works fine und gentoo and slackware yet
<nightfire> i haven't testet it with kubuntu
<nightfire> http://nopaste.php-q.net/145769 <-- you only need to set the eth variable
<uniq> ok.. hang on.
<nightfire> thx
<supernix> I dont get it every single time I try to go to a website it is timing out on me it must be that stupid SP2 crap fix
<uniq> nightfire: does not look promising on breezy.
<nightfire> hm
<uniq> bandwidth.sh: line 46: [: 428: unary operator expected
<uniq> when i copy something over the network.
<uniq> works when nothing big is transfered though :)
<nightfire> uniq: is is limited to 200 kb
<nightfire> it is for internet
<uniq> I used it on the internet :)
<uniq> well, then it works, if that's expected to happen on speeds over 200kb/sec.
<supernix> Well that is one more thing I can rest securely in knowing
<supernix> I wont have some loser company capping my connection
<supernix> Oh boy only 2 more hours now
<delltony> hi can someone please point me to a working solution to making xvids from dvds? I have tried to installed dvd::rip but transcode will not compile due to numerous dependency issues. i have ran dwn the list of trying to install the dependencies one by one but i can't seem to get passed libavcsscodec or something that nature. any help would be great for id lie to make xvids
<gdh> libavcodec?
<gdh> that's usually provided by either the ffmpeg package, or some magic at nerim.net
<gdh> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<gdh> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<gdh> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<gdh> lather, rinse, repeat :)
<seth_k> oy, marillat is death though :/
<seth_k> unless you pin it right
<nmorse> Indeed
<gdh> seth_k: Yes, you have to treat it carefully :)
<nmorse> and it won't install some stuff right now due to Ubuntu's packages being too old
<gdh> therein lies dependency dilemma :)
<nmorse> which apt normally solves
<nmorse> When you use only a small set of repos though
<delltony> thats the whole issue i'm having it will not install
<delltony> so how do you guys make dvds to xvids i can't believe noone besides me wants to do that :)
<nmorse> I've thought about it
<nmorse> Just haven't had the gumption to do so
#kubuntu 2005-07-13
<Mez> seth_k, ping
<seth_k> Mez. pong
<Mez>  check AIM seth :D
<DavidLeeRoth> Hey yall
<nxv__> i just started amarok and added some dirs with mp3s but it doesn't show anything in the collection
<seth_k> nxv__ see if you have libmad installed
* seth_k hunts for the exact name
<seth_k> gstreamer0.8-mad as well as libmad0
<seth_k> those are necessary for mp3 decoding
<uniq> or, if you use arts.. akode-mpeg
<seth_k> too late, he left :/
<seth_k> hm, but thanks uniq, I'll file that away for future reference
<uniq> you can use !learn item description. to teach kinfo stuff too.. 
<uniq> ?? motu
<kinfo> [MOTU]  Masters of the Universe are the brave souls who try to keep your universe in shape. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<seth_k> heh, why don't they just have ubotu work both channels
<seth_k> so we don't have to double-teach
<uniq> dunno, i just setup kinfo because we didn't have a infobot. got tired of explaining the same things all the time.
<seth_k> fair do's
<supernix> Ok great finally I have the DVD
<supernix> I can't believe it but someone actually rated it as a 2/5 and said it did not have good hardware detection
<seth_k> where?
<seth_k> ubuntu has amazing hw detection for me, second only to suse
<drawagoat> hey what are those system info side panels u always see in linux desktop screenshots?
<drawagoat> the cool looking clear ones with like weather and processor load
<uniq> gkrellm
<uniq> or gdesklets, or karamba.
<drawagoat> u use one of em?
<uniq> http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm -gkrellm themes screenshots and such.
<seth_k> superkaramba for me
<uniq> i don't use any of them.
<seth_k> KDE -> superkaramba; Gnome -> gkrellm or gdesklets
<seth_k> you can install them all through apt
<drawagoat> yea i think im goonna test out karamba
<uniq> more annoying than useful to me.
<drawagoat> im a sucker for useless stuff with transparency
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> me too
<uniq> heh.
<drawagoat> i always try to configure everything to look clear and stuff but it always jsut messes everything up
<drawagoat> haha
<uniq> My desktop is pretty much default kubuntu.. not much changes.
<drawagoat> how would i use apt-get to get it...? like "apt-get superkaramba" ?
<uniq> apt-get install superkaramba 
<uniq> or just use kynaptic to install it.
<drawagoat> i couldnt find it thru kynaptic
<seth_k> drawagoat: you will need to enable universe repositories
<drawagoat> alrihgt
<seth_k> would you like help doing that?
<drawagoat> yea apt-get dont find it =either
<drawagoat> i should be able to do it
<seth_k> okay
<drawagoat> goat@klaptop:~$ sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<drawagoat> Reading package lists... Done
<drawagoat> Building dependency tree... Done
<drawagoat> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<drawagoat> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<drawagoat> E: Couldn't find package superkaramba
<seth_k> drawagoat: run sudo aptitude update
<seth_k> before you try to install it
<drawagoat> k whats that command do?
<seth_k> it updates your package lists
<seth_k> since you added the universe
<drawagoat> o i see
<drawagoat> cool thanks
<seth_k> now you need to get the list of packages in universe
<drawagoat> yea
<seth_k> btw, aptitude is a drop-in replacement for apt-get. I prefer it over apt-get
<seth_k> uniq, help me with kinfo syntax?
<uniq> !learn item description goes here
<kinfo> Inprinted item (memory injection successful)
<uniq> ?? item
<kinfo> [item]  description goes here
<seth_k> great, thank you.
<uniq> !relearn item new description
<kinfo> [item]  has a different meaning to me now
<uniq> !! ite
<kinfo> [*ite*]  item 
<uniq> !cs descri
<kinfo> [*descri*]  item restrictedformats 
<uniq> !forget item
<kinfo> item was supressed
<uniq> !cs is content search.
<kinfo> [*is*]  apt-pinning components sources.list WYSIWYG 
<uniq> heh.
<seth_k> :D
<seth_k> !learn aptitude A drop-in replacement for apt-get. It features many enhancements over apt-get with no learning curve. For more information on its advantages, see http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/04/msg11344.html
<kinfo> Inprinted aptitude (memory injection successful)
<seth_k> ?? aptitude
<kinfo> [aptitude]  A drop-in replacement for apt-get. It features many enhancements over apt-get with no learning curve. For more information on its advantages, see http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/04/msg11344.html
<uniq> there is also a webinterface. at http://frode.kde.no/kinfo/
<seth_k> shiny
<drawagoat> so i could do "aptitude install superkaramba" ?
<uniq> yes.
<seth_k> sudo aptitude install superkaramba
<seth_k> indeed
<uniq> aptitute is great because it keeps track of the history.
<uniq> i don't use it, because i'm to addicted to apt-get.. typing aptitude is alot of work compared to the good old apt-get and apt-cache :] 
<seth_k> also, it can tell when a package is no longer being used (e.g., no reverse-depends) and remove it
<drawagoat> it had to get xmms for superkaramba?
<drawagoat> msut be some part of listing what audio ur playing or something
<seth_k> drawagoat: that's correct
<drawagoat> doest work with amarok or what?
<seth_k> yes, it does
<seth_k> drawagoat: that's an advantage of using aptitude. If you remove superkarmaba in the future, it will remember that you installed xmms and offer to remove it too
<drawagoat> or the xmms stuff is the stuff that allows it to read from amarox maybe?
<drawagoat> k sounds good
<drawagoat> thanks guys'
<seth_k> not a problem, let us know how it goes
<drawagoat> hmmm
<drawagoat> is superkaramba jsut a themes manager thing?
<drawagoat> maybe i wanted jsut regular karamba and not super?
<seth_k> no, regular karamba has no python support
<drawagoat> i was looking for the system traits display app...
<seth_k> you must download it
<seth_k> superkaramba is just the engine
<drawagoat> mmmk....
<seth_k> I use Fantastik as my system display widget
<seth_k> you can download it from the superkaramba site
<seth_k> also, Liquid Weather is nice
<drawagoat> ok im starting to get it
<seth_k> think of superkaramba like Dashboard. They are the shells... you must add widgets to them
<drawagoat> where should i save the liquid whether tarball thing?
<seth_k> drawagoat: I like to store them in ~/.superkaramba/themes
<drawagoat> ok
<drawagoat> i got it installed.... but its acting up
<drawagoat> its got some info right but otherwise its jsut got crazy characters
<seth_k> You need to set it with your zip code and stuff
<drawagoat> how to do?
<drawagoat> its weird
<drawagoat> ight now it puts a lil box in between every letter
<seth_k> right click and do settings
<drawagoat> i think theres definately something wrong with mine
<drawagoat> lemme see if i can prnt scrn
<seth_k> use ksnapshot
<seth_k> it's in your graphics menu
<gdh> Anyone done any work with Mono ?
<seth_k> drawagoat: ah, I know the problem. Hoary doesn't have a new enough version of superkaramba to use Liquid Weather unless you add backports
<drawagoat> hmmm
<drawagoat> i have backports
* mode/#Kubuntu [-o uniq]  by uniq
<drawagoat> k updating
<drawagoat> finally starting to understand the whole apt thing
<seth_k> grood
<flugh> if i install the kubuntu-live package in my ubuntu system, is there any going back, just in case?
<seth_k> kubuntu-desktop is the package you'd want
<seth_k> and sure, you can remove it immediately
<flugh> seth_k: aah, k. thanks. not sure how far-reaching this thing would go. last thing i need is to install something and the toaster quit working
<seth_k> indeed :P
<seth_k> if you do a purge on it when you remove it, it'll remove all configuration files and everything
<seth_k> no more Windows, with its registry that clogs up the more you uninstall and reinstall
<flugh> i'm not a big fan of how kde looks and feels, thought a stab at kubuntu might be a mind-changer :)
<seth_k> oy, and i'm not a big fan of how gnome looks and feels
<seth_k> let's be friends
<seth_k> :P
<seth_k> gnome just feels dull to me, and clunky
<flugh> hehe, fair enough
<monchy> gnome has kind of grown on me
<flugh> i'll take anything that's -not- Access2K on winxp at work all day. *shudder*
<seth_k> ahhhh
<seth_k> don't scare me like that
<drawagoat> how do u purge a program and its config files?
<drawagoat> like if i wanted to purge kopete cause mine is broke
<seth_k> sudo aptitude purge kopete
<seth_k> you're welcome :D
<monchy> lol
<supernix> Gosh I am the only Torrent with 100% of the DVD
<seth_k> that just means all the others log off immediately after completion :/
<supernix> that suchs
<supernix> suck*
<supernix> I would not realy mind being a seeder when I am not using my PC but I don't wanna give the bandwith away while I wanna enjoy it
<supernix> :D
<monchy> i only seed til my ratio/upload % is in the green lol
<supernix> Hmmm how can you tell it is in the green ?
<monchy> well in bittornado it's next to "Share Rating"
<supernix> Is bittornado windows ?
<monchy> windows, linux
<monchy> etc
<supernix> ah yeah just read that it was written in Python and platform independent
<uniq> gnite.
<supernix> are you leaving uniq ?
<penguinboy> hey hey hey guys and gals
<monchy> hey
<monchy> brb
<seth_k> hai
<penguinboy> its the monchmeister!!!
<penguinboy> hey hey hey seth
* QueerAsFolk kisses uniq right ont he lips
* QueerAsFolk invites uniq for a drink in a gay bar.
<QueerAsFolk> hey hey hey kubuntufan!
* stibby thinks QueerAsFolk already had too many drinks
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<QueerAsFolk> lol
* QueerAsFolk asks uniq for a light
<supernix> Guess who
<monchy> queerasfolks next victim :o
<supernix> I am not seeing anymore apps on this DVD than I did with the LiveCD
<stibby> really?
<stibby> thats...odd
<supernix> that is what I thought too
<supernix> I was salivating at the idea of all the goodies I would see once I booted to the DVD
<stibby> supernix: can it be requested?
<supernix> can what be requested ?
<stibby> more applications packed into the Kubuntu Live DVD
<supernix> They have to be there somehow as the DVD is 2.88 gigs
<stibby> through a mailing list or a Bugzilla, I suppose
<supernix> MUCH MUCH larger than the LiveCD
<stibby> supernix: its probably all waiting to be installed with kynaptic
<supernix> ah so I see what your saying they are there but waiting to be installed but that would take up what little bit of ram I have left sadly to say
<supernix> I think I have only 125mb left after the boot from the 512mb I started with
<stibby> supernix: that sounds about right
<stibby> after boot I usually only have about 200-125 left
<stibby> it seems that linux doesn't require much, but if its given it, it'll sure take advantage of it...
<supernix> LOL I guess if I wanna have fun I am going to have to get serious and do the install
* stibby installed three different window managers on his box already ^_^
<supernix> After you install kubuntu does it usually take up most of the ram you have like Windows does ?
<stibby> windows tries and keeps stuff to a minimum
<stibby> while linux uses it sparingly
<stibby> at least, thats what i'm told
<stibby> linux has a whole extra gig or so in swap
<stibby> my memory is used, but my system never slows down...
<supernix> Not sure what you meant exactly I know that my XP usually uses a good 75% of the ram and that is what I am seeing right now with the LiveDVD
<supernix> I am wondering if the results will be the same with the actual install
<stibby> well, your system will definitely run faster
<supernix> Will it still use as much ram ?
<stibby> probably not
<stibby> how many apps do you usually have open?
<supernix> Not more than 4 at a time usualy well unless you count background programs like virus scanner and IM
<supernix> Has anyone tried copying the data files from Thunderbird on windows to the Linux version to see if it will recognize the messages and such
<stibby> it will probably work
<stibby> its probably in an FAQ somewhere
<stibby> if they designed it well, data transfer shouldn't be a problem
<supernix> Iwas not sure but it was a thought that came up
<supernix> Ok just robbed my old box of the two drives
<supernix> One is a 20 and the other is a 30 gigger
<supernix> Not sure if I should just use the larger one for the install and use the secondary for file storage or if I should use the smaller one for the isntall and the larger one for a backup
<supernix> HIYA
<guillermo> hi
<guillermo> i was just testing Konversation
<supernix> Me to well Konversation and Kubuntu DVD
<guillermo> that's great... 
<guillermo> i have a question about kubuntu... is there a way to install the source of the kernel used by Hoary?
<guillermo> i need to compile some apps, and some of them ask for the kernel sources
<supernix> hmmm I would think so but not sure how you would get them
<guillermo> i tried downloading it from kernel.org, but somehow the compiler knows that the running kernel is not compiled from that sources
<guillermo> it's weird... hehe
<supernix> someone was showing me how to edit the sources list but I think you do that and you can download the sources
<guillermo> i have only found "kernel-headers", as long as i remember
<guillermo> which repository are you using?
<supernix> Actually I am running the LiveDVD
<delltony> anyone happen to know how long a typical dvd on pass2 wth mencoder takes to encode on a p4 2.8mhz system?
<delltony> apt-get source (packagename) should download the source for you. look at man apt-get for more details
<jfields> infected mushroom rocks
<jfields> yea but apt-build downloads and compiles it
<supernix> I am so confused as to why the Ubuntu channel seems to be busy all the time while the Kubuntu one does not
<nmorse> because we're really boring people here
<supernix> LOL that seems to be the case but I know better
<supernix> Everyone knows that KDE people are smarter
<supernix> J/K
<jfields> because all who use kde are smarter...
<jfields> lol.. j/k
<supernix> Great minds think alike
<supernix> LOL
<jfields> oops... that's funny we made same joke
<jfields> lol
<supernix> Yah
<delltony> dang mencoder takes for ever
<calc> supernix: because ubuntu is much more popular apparently
<calc> at least according to stats on distrowatch
<supernix> that is what a friend told me
<calc> according to their stats ubunutu is 50% more popular than the 2nd (madriva) most
<supernix> I asked him why would anyone want to use Ubuntu over any other distro and he only commented that it was more popular
<calc> avg hits per day ubuntu 2501 kubuntu 319
<supernix> I asked this earlier so I since I did not get any responses I will try again
<calc> because its based on debian
<calc> and because it doesn't suck ;)
<calc> debian isn't all that well configured out of the box for a desktop, ubuntu is
<supernix> I have a 20 and 30 gig drive and I am going to install Linux on one of them so not sure which one I should put linux on or manage them
<calc> and everyone knows that debian is better than any other !debian-related dist ;)
<nmorse> It could be with a tasksel task
<nmorse> Tasksel being the best program ever for making a set of packages for whatever you need
<nmorse> I'm wondering why one install DVD hasn't been made with tasksel to choose between Kubuntu and Ubuntu and Ubuntu-XFCE4
<calc> ubuntu also does a lot of integration work to make things work together better
<calc> hopefully most of that will flow back into debian
<supernix> More integration work than Kubuntu ?
<calc> nmorse: there is an install dvd that supposedly has it all, but i don't recall if you can tell it to install kubuntu
<nmorse> Too bad
<supernix> I just spent 3 hours downloading this 2.88 gig DVD image to run this
<calc> supernix: most likely yea, since some of the stuff involves gnome apps that probably don't have kde versions yet
<calc> supernix: kubuntu has only been around since post warty
<supernix> I was not presented with any options to run anything other than Kubuntu though
<nmorse> That's because it's the Kubuntu DVD
<calc> supernix: it should at minimum let you pick from normal or expert mode
<calc> you may be able to tell it ubuntu at the prompt as well (not sure)
<supernix> LOL I definately need the normal mode
<calc> though it doesn't show a box to select which its what you type in at the initial boot prompt
* calc stares at _crimsun 
* _crimsun stares at calc 
<calc> :)
<calc> still at work?
<_crimsun> yup, just testing the latest kubuntu live cd
<supernix> I have been so looking forward to the install but I have been concerned about how best to do it and scared that there is something I am overlooking the LiveDVD is one thing but the install will be permanent
<calc> supernix: you can't really screw up the install except during partitioning
<supernix> that is the one that has me concerned
<calc> do you already have an os on the system?
<supernix> I never know how to best handle the partitioning
<supernix> I have XP one one drive but I don't want to touch it and I am going to install two drives on this box
<calc> ah i usually just make / one partition and a separate swap partition
<supernix> One will be a 20 gig and the other will be a 30
<calc> ah ok
<calc> ubuntu only takes around 1.5gb so you should have plenty of space
<supernix> Should I make the smaller one the install drive and use the larger one as the backup ?
<calc> whichever is fine
<calc> you could even do software raid1 (mirroring) if you wanted
<supernix> I never know how to handle backups which has caused trouble once or twice
<qbit> i just used parted to shrink my kubuntu install for a second partition that i could use partimage to store backups
<jfields> how is software raid in linux
<jfields> never done it
<supernix> WOW you can do that with those drives ?
<nmorse> I just tar up the whole filesystem and re-roll it in case of dire emergency
<calc> though raid isn't a replacement for backups since it only protects against hardware failure
<calc> jfields: pretty easy with the new d-i installer
<qbit> that way I can always roll back in case of screw up - takes 6 minutes
<calc> supernix: you just have to set up two partitions that are the same size
<supernix> ah
<jfields> calc: is it fast?
<calc> jfields: not sure i haven't done testing on it at home, i have used it at work on a machine but didn't have time to benchmark it
<supernix> I actually had wondered if it was possible to make like one drive /home/ but was not sure how well that would perform
<jfields> calc: ok... thanks... was just wondering if it seemed faster or not...
<jfields> yes it is...
<supernix> Yeah thanks calc for the heads up
<calc> jfields: however even hardware raid cards aren't always fast, i built my brother a 3ware raid machine and its raid5 wasn't particularly quick
<calc> actually it was slower than i expected
<jfields> you can make one drive /home... one drive /usr... however many drives you have
<qbit> raid1 can be a little faster at reading but writes are a little slower
<calc> supernix: you can split up separate partitions for each directory if you want, it all depends on how you want to use the box
<supernix> Will I need to do dual boot at all since I can setup which drive boots and when ?
<calc> supernix: ubuntu installs grub automatically and it detects windows for you
<jfields> if you are worried about os upgrades or switchouts you may wish to put home on another disk or partition
<calc> so when grub comes up it will ask if you want to boot ubuntu or windows
<supernix> it wont mess with the windows drive will it ?
<calc> supernix: not unless you tell it to, watch the partition screen carefully :)
<jfields> he's saying that it wont touch your windows install...
<qbit> it will be on the mbr of whichever is the first drive in the system
<supernix> Definately very carefully
<qbit> if you want to use it to dual boot
<supernix> Does the Partition manager show the size of the drives ?
<jfields> i just checked out the first release of xmms2 for anyone that cares
<calc> btw if you ever need to fix the mbr on a windows box just run fdisk /mbr off a dos bootdisk
<jfields> pretty neat how they go about it
<calc> supernix: from what i recall yes
<calc> root: is that you crimsun ?
<supernix> thanks calc you have been very helpful
<supernix> This is doing much to calm my stress level
<jfields> and that's a disk you make from within windows xp before you install or should he get that elsewhere?
<root> hey i got a question how do i install firefox on ppc 
<calc> jfields: for the dos bootdisk you can format dos bootdisks in windows xp iirc, not sure if it includes fdisk on it by default though
<jfields> source?
<supernix> I should be able to use the XP CD to run at boot time if needed shouldnt I ?
<root> i cant seem to select it from synaptic
<jfields> calc: i dont think so.... that's what sux... gotta go find it
<calc> supernix: hmm maybe, never tried it
<qbit> there's no fdisk in windows
<jfields> yea... doesnt it have fdisk?
<jfields> oh...
<jfields> ofdisk?
<nmorse> fdisk is in Windows
<qbit> and if you boot off the XP cd you can use "recovery" mode and at a prompt do fixmbr
<nmorse> It's the windows partition tool
<supernix> Yeah recovery mode is a blessing
<nmorse> It's how you recover your MBR too
<jfields> everytime i've done fixmbr it hasnt worked
<jfields> but that is me
<supernix> I got infected by a trojan and was able to recover using recovery mode
<qbit> if you had virus protection turned on in bios it won't
<supernix> Just goes to show that Norton does not catch every last virus
<qbit> there's always a 0day 
<calc> well you can download older dos bootdisks off the net too
<_crimsun> calc: do you use software raid?
<calc> _crimsun: i was testing it in vmware on my work system
<root> hey i got a question how do i install firefox on ppc 
<calc> _crimsun: i have to use it on a server next week
<_crimsun> calc: someone using kubuntu asks about tips for udev: he has to "'mknod /dev/md0 b 9 0' before /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid start works"
<calc> going to have something like 20 scsi hds setup with software raid1
<_crimsun> (on every boot)
<calc> hmm i'm running sarge on those systems
<calc> _crimsun: though i bet i know why ;)
<_crimsun> shoot, cos I'm not a raid person :)
<calc> _crimsun: if md stuff is modular it does not detect and setup raid by default
<_crimsun> ah, that "feature"
<calc> though it works for debian when you set it up during install
<calc> so either debian has the stuff static or reads the mdadm config file off root to do it maybe?
<calc> though if that is what it does then raid5 wouldn't work, which would be bad
<calc> i just used raid1 so it would work regardless
<supernix> When you install Kubuntu does it ask you which type of partitions to create ? I remember people use to debate ReiserFS over EXT2 as I recall
<calc> yes
<calc> it supports lots of stuff
<calc> ext2/ext3/jfs/reiserfs/xfs and more that i forgot
<calc> make sure not to tell it to use the partitions that have data on them already
<supernix> oh lord this just got evern more confusing
<calc> it won't let you set up the mountpoints for them
<calc> if you are in expert mode you set mountpoints without having to format the partitions (which annoys me you can't do it in normal mode)
<supernix> im going to have to erase the drives to use them as they were both one a Windows box once before
<calc> ah ok
<calc> it can even autopartition a drive if you let it
<supernix> Will it give me the option to erase and reformat those disks ?
<calc> i am not sure what it does when you select that though since i have never had a completely empty drive to test with
<calc> yea
<supernix> Which format is the best to use ?
<calc> imho ext3 since it seems to be most used is least likely to have problems
<supernix> thanks ext3 it is then
<calc> i've seen data corruption with pretty much every fs out there
<calc> but since ext3 is widely used its most likely to have fewer bugs still not found yet ;)
<calc> ext3 is not the fastest fs by far
<supernix> I think it was ReiserFS that people told me was so great that it somehow kept journals of the activity or something like that 
<calc> that is a tossup between reiser and xfs
<nmorse> reiserfs is my favorite though XFS is pretty nice too
<calc> supernix: ext3/jfs/reiser/xfs all journal
<supernix> ah see sorry im a n00b
<calc> supernix: though reiser was the first journal fs in the kernel from what i remember
<calc> goodnight, i'm going to bed
<supernix> I have not used Linux in well over 3 years
<supernix> Thanks for everything calc
<calc> crimsun is a good source of info too btw ;)
<calc> as long as he is actually around
<supernix> :D
<supernix> ooooooooooooooooooooh crimsun 
<supernix> Some people told me to wait till October not sure if they were talking about till I install the OS but I just have that fever
<jfields> probably a release
<afrosheen> does the default kubuntu kernel include jfs support?
<jfields> dunno
<supernix> I am not going to be running a server maybe DNS but not a real network server
<supernix> I plan to use this as a desktop box
<jfields> if it's in the install process for you to use jfs... then yes
<afrosheen> my box won't boot now saying jfs isn't supported
<jfields> i think it supports reiserfs and ext3
<_crimsun> afrosheen: it does. I elected to install kubuntu with JFS.
<afrosheen> I don't remember making my root jfs but who knows
<_crimsun> supernix: well, Hoary works just fine :)
<afrosheen> yeah my box was running hoary
<supernix> Yeah I have to take my hat off to the Kubuntu team they have the best hardware support over all the liveCDs that I tried
<afrosheen> I took my box apart to troubleshoot another one, put it back together and now it's acting stupid
<supernix> Knoppix and Ubuntu and Gentoo would not work with my printer
<afrosheen> supernix: no, your printer won't work with linux :)
<supernix> actually afrosheen it is working with Linux
<supernix> I tried it with Kubuntu and poof it worked fine even the scanner
<afrosheen> weird..since kubuntu and ubuntu use the same codebase, only kde is newer IIRC
<jfields> does anyone here know of an issue with certain laptops that when the nvidia driver is installed part of the screen will not be used and it is a fooked up resolution?
<aseigo> well, kde just does a really nice job of managing printing =)
<supernix> Not only that but Kubuntu is the only distro that will allow my ATI card to do 1024 x 2048 all the others only go max 1024 x 768
<afrosheen> what a crazy res
<supernix> Someone said it was a issue with the CUPS config that was causing issues
<jfields> prolly
<aseigo> supernix: yes, almost certainly.
<aseigo> supernix: that's why it would work in kubuntu but not, for instance, ubuntu. i assume you used the kde print manager to set up your printer?
<supernix> I hate 1024 x 768 everything looks so odd as I am use to using 1024 x 2048
<jfields> the reason i asked my question is that mine does that on most distro's
<jfields> i thougth that i was just x.org
<jfields> but it does it on some xfree86 disro's too
<jfields> cant seem to figure it out
<supernix> Yes I did in fact use the KDE print manager
<jfields> works fine in mepis... but ermm...
<aseigo> jfields: hrm.. dunno.. this is the closed source dirver?
<jfields> aseigo: yea... that's the problem... not much anyone can do at that point
<aseigo> supernix: yeah, that's likely the difference right there =) a new enough kde and using the printer manager
<jfields> aseigo: but the thing is... that it works on some distro's.... wait... i wonder if it's the driver version giving me the problem
<supernix> I actually might have been using the Ubuntu breezy as well
<jfields> i think it was working fine with 69 but the other one is the one that gave me the prob... could be...
<jfields> dont feel like testing it ATM tho
<jfields> lol
<jfields> havent tried kubuntu on it yet... you get tired of installing distros all the time... heh
<jfields> running kanotix right now
<supernix> Is the default Kubuntu pretty secure ?
<_crimsun> yep
<_crimsun> the live cd seems to start sshd, though, which is odd
<supernix> Any idea how long it takes to do an install on a 2.8 GHZ P4 ?
<stisev> Hi all
<hanasaki> does kunbuntu use md5 on packages?
<hanasaki> does it have the thing like deb of stable/testing/sid?
<Speedy2> Ok, just did a Kubuntu 5.04 install, KDE 3.4 is up, but I can't seem to find the setting in the KDE control panel to change the refresh rate...I've seen it before though
<Speedy2> Any ideas?
<hanasaki> run gnome ;)
<Speedy2> hanasaki: Clever.
<_crimsun> Speedy2: click K> Control Center> Peripherals> Display
<Speedy2> _crimsun: Thanks!  (how "obvious")
<_crimsun> np
<Speedy2> Goddamn it
<Speedy2> It's only configured for 60 Hz
<Speedy2> Was the installer supposed to ask me which video card I'm using?
<Speedy2> (It's 2005 and we still don't have proper refresh rates...)
<_crimsun> it won't ask you unless you deviant from the default, non-expert install routine
<_crimsun> deviate, rather
<Speedy2> Hrm
<Speedy2> I went expert install actually
<_crimsun> interesting. Did you check the horizontal sync and vertical refresh rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Lancellor> when i turn on my computer everything is ok until when ubuntu is about to start this is in my screen "pivot_root: no such file or directory  /sbin/init: 428 cannot open dev/ console: no such file kernel panic-no synicing: attented to kill init!
<Speedy2> _crimsun: No, just about to do that
<Lancellor> anybody know what is happening this is the second time
<Speedy2> Lancellor: Sounds like it can't find your boot device (that's just a guess)
<_crimsun> Lancellor: default kernel?
<Lancellor> yes 
<Lancellor> i just installed last night
<Lancellor> was working fine
<supernix> I can't recall but on a ribbon cable aint the main drive the one on the end and the secondary in the misslbe ?
<Speedy2> Another general question: Is Firefox supposed to be installed?
<Lancellor> i have two hard drives with kubuntu installed same problem
<supernix> middle*
<Speedy2> supernix: IDE doesn't care which is master and which is slave
<supernix> ty
<Speedy2> supernix: You can jumper IDE drives as "cable select" in which case the end is master and the middle is slave
<supernix> I had a problem like that before but I probably had one setup on cable select by accident
<Lancellor> no i unisntall the other one so i did a new install on a different hard drive 
<supernix> Does the kubuntu install the kernel optimized for a P4 by default or do you have to select it ?
<Lancellor> do you think is my hardware???
<_crimsun> supernix: by default, the -386
<_crimsun> 'lo again, dutch 
<supernix> hmmm what can I do to make it use the one optimized for my 2.8gig P4 ?
<dutch> :)
<_crimsun> supernix: ,,sudo aptitude install linux-686'' if you want an optimised one
<dutch> have seen that name some where before
<_crimsun> dutch :)
<stisev> anyone know anything about vmware here?
<dutch> I still haven't have much luck with aptitude yet
<Speedy2> stisev: I setup VMWare on a Windows machine just the other day...but I guess you're probably wondering about VMWare on Linux?
<jfields> yea... i havent found aptitude to be very apt either... LOL
<dutch> I'm running a 686 here....
<_cory> just wondering, is it even worth it having this friggin AMD64 version of kubuntu installed on my system
<_cory> i mean, i can't get nothing to install because all the deb files are created for i386 systems
<_crimsun> dutch: what sort of issues?
<jfields> peace out all
<_crimsun> _cory: you can still run those in a 32-bit chroot.
<_crimsun> cya jfields 
<dutch> just haven't had the time to figure it out yet...
<dutch> 60 hour weeks are killing me...
<_crimsun> dutch: ah, it can be used like a drop-in replacement for apt-get
<_cory> what do u mean _crimsun
<dutch> see what you started :)
<_crimsun> _cory: create a 32-bit chroot using debootstrap (search the ubuntu wiki), then install those 32-bit apps inside the 32-bit chroot
<Poromies> _cory: you can have fully 64bit operating system, and build a 32bit chroot sub-system in it
<Poromies> like 64bit basesystem and desktop, and with 32bit chroot you have 32bit environment to run any 32bit software you need
<_cory> wow, what about my wireless card drivers..that is another issue because there are no 64 bit drivers
<Poromies> ndiswrapper can use 32bit drivers with 64bit system, but i think that ist like pre-alpha state ;)
<_cory> coolies
<_cory> ..theres hope after all
<Poromies> and it needs special support from kernel (32bit emulating or something), and you cant do that with default kernel
<_cory> but back to my original question..are there benifits in me running this 64bit OS opposed to the 32bit OS with my amd64 processor?
<dutch> coolies !  :)
<Poromies> 64bit runs faster, the difference depends on the type of software you are running
<_crimsun> _cory: well, for the apps available from kubuntu that _are_ 64-bit, you may see a substantial performance boost
<Poromies> some run with the same speed, some run faster, some even much faster
<_crimsun> particularly apps like oggenc and flac
<Poromies> im running 64bit, and its faster
<Lancellor>  when i turn on my computer everything is ok until when ubuntu is about to start this is in my screen "pivot_root: no such file or directory  /sbin/init: 428 cannot open dev/ console: no such file kernel panic-no synicing: attented to kill init!
<Poromies> and i have all the multimedia systems, skype and so-on stuffed on my 32bit chroot, so this is quite nice :)
<Lancellor> p-lease someone can helpme with this??
<shawn_> hello when I try to install the package KDE from universe it says it needs kdesdk but it won't be install so I installed it and the same error still comes up
<Poromies> and the multimedia support for 64bit aint that bad anymore, you can get 64bit codecs from debian-merillat repos and hmm.. i have mp3/ogg/music support working on 64bit + xvid/divx and dvd
<_crimsun> Lancellor: did you try asking on the mailing list(s)?
<stisev> Speedy2: hey
<Lancellor> what is the mailing list
<Lancellor> forums??
<_crimsun> no, kubuntu-users, ubuntu-users, etc.
<_crimsun> I believe there's a gateway to them via the forums, yes
<supernix> ok now I am confused what do I use to view and retrieve pictures from my digital camera ?
<_cory> ok i have a problem trying to install debootstrap...it said i needed a newer version of libc6 so i downloaded the latest .deb file (AMD64) and it gave me an error when installing that
<_crimsun> _cory: are you using pure ubuntu repos in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<_cory> i have no idea
<_cory> is there a way i can get a new sources.list because i think mine is messed up
<_crimsun> just make sure you don't have backports, debian-marillat, etc. in it
<othernoob> what's wrong with them crimsun
<_cory> i only have 4 lines that aren't commented out in my sources.list
<_crimsun> othernoob: nothing, but when _cory's error is displayed as such, it is
<_crimsun> debootstrap should not ask for a newer libc6 version
<othernoob> _crimsun oh okay, i haven't done much with the sources.list so i asked
<dutch> damn! now I
<dutch> 'm having troube with TW again...
<_cory> should i have more then 4 lines in sources.list?
<_cory> maybe thats why i can't find gaim or anything in my synaptic package manager
<_crimsun> _cory: generally speaking, yes
<_cory> or ndiswrapper
<_cory> how do i know what to add to the list?
<_crimsun> you generally don't want to add anything to the list.
<_crimsun> You want to make sure you have only hoary repos listed.
<_cory> so how do i get programs through my synaptic package masnager, or should i alway or should i always install through deb files?
<Poromies> eh... its quite fine to have other repos as well, as long as you know, that they are not that fully "supportet" and using them may result in borkingyour system
<drawagoat> what the proper arguments to add when untarring a bz2 file?
<supernix> I cant get the camera to let me download anything
<_crimsun> drawagoat: tar xfj foo.tar.bz2
<_crimsun> _cory: you can search using Kynaptic or Synaptic
<supernix> I changed USB ports and I can navigate the file structure but can't see the pics
<_crimsun> _cory: apt-cache policy debootstrap
<othernoob> why do you need an authorization for hoary backports?
<_crimsun> for what?
<_cory> yeah i know i can search but i want to be able to install programs like ndiswrapper through them
<_crimsun> then just install them via the gui
<_crimsun> search, select, apply
<_crimsun> othernoob: I don't use backports, so I don't know.
<othernoob> ok
<_cory> no but programs like ndiswrapper aren't listed
<_crimsun> ndiswrapper is in main, so you don't have that enabled
<_crimsun> this is what I have from the latest live cd:
<_crimsun> http://pastebin.com/309302
<_crimsun> anyhow, I have to go home now.
<_cory> ok thx for your help
<dutch> good night _crimsun, thanks again for th help 
<monchy> bad root
<dutch> good night all
<liz4rd> hello everyone lil soul in here
<Borg^Queen> Hello, what's the command to create a package.gz in a dir? I want to add a local dir as a rep
<liz4rd> gunzip ?
<_crimsun> look at dpkg-scanpackages
<Borg^Queen> thank you
<_crimsun> yw
<Borg^Queen> there's one for doing it right within the dir
<Borg^Queen> Its not listed here
<liz4rd> i recently installed the 686 kernel on my 686 machine and after that i had more ram freed up at start but now all of a sudden i dont start with the smae amout its low now and i restart so its not cached
<liz4rd> any ideas?
<Borg^Queen> See if you have any runaway apps
<Borg^Queen> FAM does that to me
<Borg^Queen> It takes up my ram and CPU
<liz4rd> i checked
<liz4rd> none
<Borg^Queen> Oddd
<liz4rd> it's just ram for me
<Borg^Queen> Check to see what services are running
<liz4rd> just happend one day
<Borg^Queen> What changed?
<_crimsun> Borg^Queen: you certainly can run dpkg-scanpackages from .
<_crimsun> paths are quite important to dpkg-scan*
<Borg^Queen> yes, I can't seem to figure out the com arguement usage
<Borg^Queen> I think I got it
<liz4rd> hey
<Borg^Queen> Hey
<liz4rd> lol
<Borg^Queen> ?
<liz4rd> nvm
<liz4rd> :P{
<Borg^Queen> as you wish
<liz4rd> lol i said hi to Kamping_Kaiser
<liz4rd> but you said hi
<liz4rd> :P
<Borg^Queen> Oh, I believe everyone should have someone to say hello to
<Borg^Queen> So I responded
<liz4rd> ok
<_crimsun> hi _crimsun
<liz4rd> when i say hello its general
<_crimsun> why hello there, _crimsun
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi liz4rd
<liz4rd> LMFAO!!!
<monchy> hi k_k
<liz4rd> hello _crimsun
<liz4rd> OMG MY FAGGOT FRIENDS ARE HERE ASWELL
<liz4rd> :P jk
<liz4rd> DONT SPAZ
<liz4rd> BREATH
<liz4rd> hey monchy
<liz4rd> moncher
<liz4rd> monch monch
<monchy> hi liz4rd
<liz4rd> mooooooooooooooooooooooonchy
<monchy> oh yeah we have to be careful in here now, uniq layed down the internet law
<liz4rd> OMG NO WAY
* liz4rd throws rocks at uniq
<monchy> only on-topic allowed now lol
<liz4rd> what did he say?
<liz4rd> awe poor him
<liz4rd> i'll get in here no matter what
<Borg^Queen> thank you for the info gentlemen
<liz4rd> was that a ....drag queen?
<liz4rd> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi monchy
<liz4rd> has anyone ever seen a drag queen?
<monchy> took you long enough k_k
<monchy> never liz, thank god for that
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> i wanna throw rocks at one
<monchy> i wonder if penguin is one
* liz4rd changes topic to #kubuntu == FunnyFarm
<liz4rd> LOL
<liz4rd> we all wonder
<monchy> he's a little "too gay" sometimes so never know oO
<Kamping_Kaiser> monchy: I'm not looking at the chan much
<monchy> i figured :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<liz4rd> night
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh
<Kamping_Kaiser> night then
<monchy> night liz
<netvoodoo> hi all
<Pupeno-> What should I do/install to get the Python mode on Emacs ?
<Mez> riddell: ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> was wondering about maybe putting the 3.4.1 KDE files into backports?
<Mez> give another way to get them?
<Mez> plus, that's what backports are for, to bring things to the latest version :D
<Mez> but then, if breezy ships with KDE 3.4.1 there's going to be upgrade issues if we don't do our backport version renumbering
<Speedy2> Is Kubuntu by default supposed to setup the /etc/fstab and pick-up all other partitions?
<Riddell> Mez: what's the version renumbering?
<Mez> adding ~5.04ubl1 on the end of the version number
<Mez> for example, 
<Mez> if one of your breezy packages has the same version number as one of the hoary packages, thenit wont be upgraded.
<Mez> but, if they dont use your repos, and use ours with the same bversion number but ~5.04ubp1 on the end, then that makes the new breeezy packge newer than the backports one
<uniq> the kubuntu.org packages have 0ubuntu0hoaryX cersioning.
<uniq> *versioning
<Mez> ah
<Mez> fair enough
* Mez forgot that
<Speedy2> I can setup my fstab, I'm just curious if Kubuntu normally does that for you.
* Speedy2 just recently installed it
<uniq> speedy2: does  not do it for all partitions iirc. you must setup your special partitions yourself.
<Speedy2> uniq: Ok, so it doesn't automatically pick-up vfat (FAT32) on it's own, eh? OK.
<uniq> it'll setup all partitions you setup in the partitioner, if you don't setup anything in the partitioner during install it'll automatically mount the ones the installer creates.
<Speedy2> uniq: By setup, do you mean partition ?
<uniq> don't think so, it's a while since last time i installed it.
<Speedy2> uniq: (i.e. if during installation I created a FAT32 partition, that would be added ?)
<uniq> no, not necessarily partition, you can set mountpoints for existing partitions too, wiuthout formatting. 
<uniq> speedy2: yes, if you create or set a mountpoint during installation.
<uniq> i -think- that is the way it's done.
<Speedy2> uniq: Ah, OK...I guess I should have setup those mount points during install.  Understood.
<uniq> but it's no problem to do it later.
<uniq> after installation.
<Speedy2> uniq: Of course not! =)  I've done dozens of times.  Just curious, that's all
<Speedy2> Yeah!  ncftp is now installed
<Speedy2> Hrm, does anyone recall the xfree86 tool that lets you tweak the image on your screen incase it's off center?
<Speedy2> hrm...Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pango1.0/libpango1.0-0_1.8.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<uniq> don't use us.archive.ubuntu.com, change it to archive.ubuntu.com
<uniq> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Speedy2> ok...what's up with the "us.archive" ?
<uniq> it has MD5Sum issues.
<Speedy2> ok
<soccerfiend> still?
<soccerfiend> us.archive was bad about a month ago as well
<soccerfiend> I just switched all my sources to archive
<Speedy2> Is gcc-3.4 the latest verified version available in Ubuntu?
<Speedy2> (I guess it went gcc3.4 and then gcc-4.0)
<uniq> gcc-3.4 is the latest you get in hoary.
<uniq> 4.x will be in breezy.
<Speedy2> 10-4.
<Speedy2> hrm...I thought I just installed gcc-3.4 via Synaptic, but gcc -v shows 3.3.5
<uniq> you'll get 'gcc-3.4' 
<Speedy2> uniq: Can you explain?
<uniq> the binary will be named gcc-3.4
<uniq> 'gcc-3.4 -v'
<Speedy2> Got it
<Speedy2> So is there a way to update it such that typing gcc invokes the 3.4 compiler (symlink gcc ?)
<Speedy2> I find it strange since I'm used to a distro updating "gcc" == updates gcc to latest version
<nikkia> my understanding is, that 'gcc' remains the version that was used to build the kernel, so that by default installing modules and such will not fail
<Speedy2> Ah.
<Speedy2> I am about to re-compile my kernel and so I wanted gcc to invoke gcc-3.4
<nikkia> that might be an incorrect assumption on my part, but that's how i've always viewed it
<Speedy2> Hrm...so no way to get "gcc" to invoke the gcc-3.4 installation?
<uniq> sure, it's just a symlink.
<Speedy2> uniq: Really? I couldn't find it
<Speedy2> duh...
<Speedy2> in /usr/bin
<uniq> you shouldn't change the default system compiler.
<uniq> you should set the compiler on a per project basis.
<Mez> Speedy2, why do you want to make it gcc 3.4 ?
<Speedy2> Mez: I was under the impression some of the changes in 3.35 --> 3.4 yielded some noticable performance gains.  But that might have only been for the ARM architecture
* _greg is away: Away at the moment
<hnschl> hello
<mikl> eehm, where can I get a qt4 package for ubuntu?
<liz4rd> apt-get not work?
<uniq> mikl: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/
<mikl> uniq: ah, thank you :)
<Riddell> untested :)
<Riddell> mikl: let us know if they work
<mikl> riiight ;)
<gdh> Hm, what does qt4 bring to kubuntu? 
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Riddell] : http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/ | Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php/
<mikl> gdh: nothing yet
<Riddell> gdh: nothing currently but lots and lots once programmes start to use it
<mikl> qt4 will bring kde4 ....
<mikl> And that's going to hit ubuntu, surely
<gdh> okies, this is the start of insane transpareny / opengl / vector desktop stuff?
<hnschl> anybody here to give me a minute of his time and help me with a audiocd:/-problem? i dont know, how to integrate lame. i already modified the source.list, then apt-get install lame.
<mikl> gdh: yes, sorta
<Riddell> hnschl: you need to recompile
<hnschl> Riddell: recompile what
<Riddell> hnschl: kdemultiemdia
* mikl starts installing qt4 to see if it blows up in his face
<mikl> I surely hope that it wont break my KDE :)
<mikl> in a sane world, it should work
<mikl> but somehow, I don't think that's any comfort at all ;)
<Titoxx69> 'lo
<mikl> Riddell: there's dependancy-problems with those packages... are they for breezy or something?
<uniq> mikl: most likely.
<mikl> ah, well
<mikl> Last time i checked, breezy was horribly broken
<uniq> works for me (tm)
<hnschl> Riddell: perhaps a hint, wich keywords inr
<hnschl> in google would help?
<uniq> hnschl: apt-get source -b kdemultimedia
<hnschl> thank you very much
<uniq> first: apt-get build-dep kdemultimedia;apt-get source -b kdemultimedia
<hnschl> ok
<uniq> ehm.. that's all, not first :)
<hnschl> thanks
<Riddell> mikl: yes, breezy
<nikkia> uniq, btw, that reminds me....
<nikkia> uniq, is there a way to get a source package in aptitude ?
<mikl> Riddell: on a scale from 1 to 10, how usable is breezy now (as KDE desktop)
<mikl> last time I tried was when you guys were playing a lot with gcc-4.0 :)
<mikl> or g++, rather
<hnschl> au revoir, going to enjoy audiocd:/ ;)
<Riddell> mikl: perfectly usable if you get round X breakage (may need a  dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/foo.deb ) and may need to fix fonts path in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /usr/X11R6/lib instead of /usr/share
<mikl> ah, well, that should be manageble
<mikl> i have --force-something problems on hoary too
<uniq> nikkia: no idea, i use apt-get for everything :)
* _greg is back.
<_sam> any one know why/how to get squid to cach files to conserve bandwidth?
<bigkeith> anyone have trouble with sbl sound cards and did u fix it? how
<brouken> hello, may i ask how to enable 500hz mouse polling rate? 
<nimatar> sorry for the little flood but i get this error:
<nimatar> nimatar@dubhe:~$ gpg  --keyserver  wwwkeys.pgp.net  --recv-keys  0x529B8BDA
<nimatar> gpg: can't get key from keyserver: Connection refused
<nimatar> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<nimatar> does anybody knows what the problem can be?
<guinsel> me no
<guinsel> works fine
<nimatar> :|
<guinsel> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<guinsel> gpg:               imported: 1
<guinsel> is apt-indicator already available?
<nimatar> guinsel: saying to me?
<guinsel> to #kubuntu :-)
<nimatar> ah ok...
<scbibleman>  anyone here ?
<supernix> Hi
<supernix> anyone here ?
<laser_tk> yup
<supernix> Ah so someone is here 
<supernix> I was just about to reboot to install but I wanted to find out about partitioning
<laser_tk> about what?
<supernix> Well should I accept the default suggested partitioning of my drive when I do the install ?
<laser_tk> why not..
<McScruff> lo, anyone around?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, now and then
<McScruff> is kde 3.4.1 worth upgrading to?
<McScruff> i have 3.4.0
<foodcoman> Morning........
<blackmoon> hi, some MOTU here?
<McScruff> can anyone help me install vmware
<buz> the setup should work quite well
<buz> install gcc before you start it
<McScruff> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<McScruff> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]      
<McScruff> i have installed the headers tho
<dnakata> allo
<nikkia> McScruff: the directory for the headers is /lib/modules/<your kernel version>/build
<nikkia> vmware's installer doesn't detect that sometimes, for some reason
<McScruff> i tihnk i got it now
<McScruff> cheers
<McScruff> wohoo
<OculusAquilae> hi
<OculusAquilae> where can I find the project page of kynaptic?
<OculusAquilae> another question, does anybody know, how to configure that the network interface is enabled automatically? Something has disabled this.
<aseigo> in /etc/network/interfaces ensure there is a line like this:
<aseigo> auto lo eth0
<aseigo> replacing eth0 with whatever your actual device is
<aseigo> or .. adding it to the list if you have more than one =)
<OculusAquilae> thanks
<aseigo> basically it has to match with a corresponding "ifact <identifier>" block below
<aseigo> np
<nikkia> aseigo: erm
<aseigo> er, iface <identifier>
<nikkia> aseigo: that won't do it, on a default [k] ubuntu install
<nikkia> on a default install, hotplug manages auto-bringing-up interfaces, and it looks for the mapping stanzas in /etc/network/interfaces
<aseigo> nikkia: works on the boxes i have around here. don't know if that's the Official *buntu Way, but i've been using it =)
<aseigo> nikkia: seeing as that's how debian tends to do it, i just pulled that knowledge along with me. .. why, what's the *buntu way?
<nikkia> asegio, to use the mapping stanzas, via hotplug
<OculusAquilae> do you mean the "map eth0", but it doesn't work nikkia
<nikkia> asegio, you can make hotplug bring up all 'auto' interfaces by changing the mapping hotplug stanza, which goes back to a more debian way of doing things (hotplug still brings up the interfaces, so you still need to make sure your modules for your network interfaces are loaded and ready before hotplug runs)
<uniq> i do it the good old debian-way too.
<nikkia> i have it changed to 'script echo' which does the 'bring up all auto interfaces' myself, because the script grep (default) method wasn't bringing up my IPv6 interfaces
<nikkia> the default hotplug method seems to work if you have one interface, and only one interface :)
<OculusAquilae> the user should be able to do this via kcontrol
<nikkia> OculusAquilae: as administrator, perhaps
<nikkia> but not 'the user', that just screams of problems
<aseigo> OculusAquilae: yeah, you can actually. there's a network interfaces control panel that ships with kubuntu
<aseigo> nikkia: that's why we have that "Administrator Mode" button =)
<OculusAquilae> but it doesn't work I think
<aseigo> really? i tried it out the other day ... seemed to work ok.
<nikkia> aseigo: the fact that webmin defaults users to having interface up/down control scares the life out of me :)
<aseigo> the "determining your OS" message is a bit humerous =)
<OculusAquilae> and at my mashine the Administrator Mode doesnt work too. Ive started it via kde-su
<aseigo> nikkia: shit, webmin scares the life out of me. <--period ;)
<uniq> administrator mode has a ugly problem.. http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<nikkia> well, thats that then
<nikkia> so much for my boss giving me a call today
<nikkia> lazy bum!
<uniq> it's so great to be your own boss! :)
* nikkia closes down the VPN and 'goes home for the weekend' also
<OculusAquilae> i think there are much sudo specific bugs in kubuntu
<nikkia> uniq, no matter how much you dress it up, its still unemployment :P
<aseigo> OculusAquilae: yes.. they patched kdesu and i don't think that worked out so well....
<aseigo> OculusAquilae: next release and all, right? ;)
<uniq> nikkia: nohoo, i can work all day long if that's what i want. :)
<nikkia> uniq, do you get paid for it ? :)
<uniq> for the work? - sure.
<OculusAquilae> i will test the next release in before the release on a second pc, but if kde 3.5 comes in kubuntu you have to do the patch twice
<nikkia> OculusAquilae: you think there'll be a 3.5 ?
<OculusAquilae> it is announced or not?
<nikkia> not as far as i know
<nikkia> and qt4 is out, which necessitates KDE 4.0
<OculusAquilae> ok, but I read the kde-pim mailing list
<OculusAquilae> they want to release 3.5 this year
<OculusAquilae> and before and after this release the kde-pim team will begin porting to qt4 (at aKademy)
<OculusAquilae> but aKademy is before the release of kde 3.5
<nikkia> OculusAquilae: i don't see any point to a 3.5 release personally, a 3.4.3 maybe if bug fixes dictate one, but otherwise focus on moving to  qt4 as fast as possible
<OculusAquilae> > > Can the 3.5 release-plan actually be decided as soon as possible
<OculusAquilae> > > ? Personally, I imagine the feature freeze in middle July, and
<OculusAquilae> > > the release in
<OculusAquilae> > kdepim has decided to have the feature freeze on August 1st and to
<OculusAquilae> > start por- ting kdepim to Qt 4 at aKademy. I like the idea to be
<OculusAquilae> > feature frozen before aKademy, otherwise we will have nothing
<OculusAquilae> > stable to release for months after.
<OculusAquilae> there WILL be a 3.5 release
<OculusAquilae> because everyone is preparing for that
<Mez> OculusAquilae, please, use #flood
<Mez> :D
<OculusAquilae> Mez: ???
<OculusAquilae> "For large amounts of text, consider a paste site " ???
<Mez> try not to paste large amours of info into a channel where there are lots of people :D
<OculusAquilae> sorry
<nikkia> not that 85 people is particularly 'lots'
<nikkia> especially when around 81 of them are sleeping :P
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<nikkia> largest irc i've seen, was one of the macosrumor irc sessions, i think it was when the G5 was released, some 1000+ people in a single channel
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<nikkia> it was an incredibly effective stress test of irc clients
<OculusAquilae> was it fast enougth?
<nikkia> OculusAquilae: it varied, it was alright mostly
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> beep keeps switching itself to shuffle mode
<OculusAquilae> isn't there a project page for kynaptic?
<nikkia> hmmm
<OculusAquilae> ???
<uniq> oculusaquilae: it's in the synaptic svn repo if that's what you're thinking about.
<nikkia> it had all gone eerily quiet
<uniq> https://oops.kerneljanitors.org/repos/synaptic/branches/kynaptic/
<OculusAquilae> uniq: thanks
<uniq> http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/
<OculusAquilae> so its a part of synaptic
<stibby> hey cool! the head rabbi of isreal uses mozilla firefox
<stibby> http://blakeross.com/index.php?p=152
<nikkia> bah, i think i'm officially addicted to this album :/
<OculusAquilae> ???
<nikkia> OculusAquilae: the new robert plant album 'Mighty Rearranger'
<nikkia> i've listened to it like 6 times in a row now
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<OculusAquilae> Is (K)ubuntu 5.04 compiled with gcc 3.3?
<nikkia> 3.3.5 i think
<bigkeith> can someone help me with wireless card setup? it worked automatically yesterday but when i reinstalled nothing happens
<bigkeith> the installer did ask me to choose it or the wired con but i chose wired because its connected to my cable line
<bigkeith> and that was the last of it
<nikkia> bigkeith: tried running the 'Wireless LAN Manager' in 'Internet' under the menu ?
<Skaman> hi guys!
<Skaman> can anybody help me?
<Skaman> my MBR fuked off
<Skaman> and I can't boot
<Skaman> ther'es a way to boot from cd?
<OculusAquilae> hm
<kbrooks> qt4
<kbrooks> whoa
<OculusAquilae> ???
<js_> groovy
<OculusAquilae> ??? :-)
<Skaman> hey guys how can i boot from kubuntu CD?
<Skaman> my mbr was accidentally cancelled
<Skaman> :'(
<mrme> i just installed ubuntu, and then did a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  now i want to upgrade to kde 3.4.1.  i've added "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main" to my sources.list, but after an "apt-get update" doing an "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" again says i'm already up to date.  what is the best way to upgrade to kde 3.4.1?  "apt-get install kdebase"?
<Skaman> yes
<Skaman> kdebase
<Skaman> is the best thing
<mrme> Skaman, ok.  didn't know if that would get everything or if i'd need to add more.
<Mez> mrme: you're trying to install KDE for Ubuntu?
<OculusAquilae> he has already installed it via kubuntu-desktop and
<mrme> Mez.  i've already done that.  now i'm just updating from kde 3.4.0 to 3.4.1
<Mez> so what was the question about kdebase? 
<OculusAquilae> i think you must install more
<mrme> Mez.  oh.  i was just wondering if that's all it took to complete the upgrade or if i needed to apt-get install more stuff.
<OculusAquilae> apt-get upgrade perhaps
<Skaman> did u restart X?
<Skaman> log out & log in
<Mez> no - if you alread have kubuntu then it's an apt-get update
<mrme> Skaman, not yet but haven't gone ahead with the install yet.  i will.
<Mez> apt-get upgrade
<Mez> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Skaman> does anybody know haow to boot from the cd??
<mrme> ok.  i'll just do apt-get upgrade.
<Mez> mrme :D thats assuming you already have KDE :D
<Mez> if not
<Skaman> mrme u have to logout & login
<Mez> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> I want kubuntu!
<kbrooks> :)
<Mez> Skaman - after the install
<Mez> kbrooks, sudp apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Skaman> he already did the install
<Skaman> *I guess*
<kbrooks> yea but i want gnome removed
<Mez> Skaman - upgrade then
<OculusAquilae> kbrooks maybe simplier installing kubuntu from the kubuntu cd
<mrme> yep.  doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop only gets you kde 3.4.0.  i'll just upgrade the whole system to get 3.4.1.
<Mez> kbrooks.. is such a PITA to remove gnome once it's installed, unless you know all the dependencies :D
<mrme> thanks all.
<mrme> exit
<Mez> or you could just install it after add ing the 3.4.1 repositories then kubuntu-desktop gets you 3.4.1 - but you arent here to hear that
<Mac38DO> Hi! How can I get Firefox 1.0.4 with Ubuntu?
<jpatrick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingFirefox?highlight=%28Firefox%29
<stisev> HI ALL
<jpatrick> hi
<stisev> can anyone tell me how to edit a file xorf.conf that is (apparently) used by the system?
<bigkeith> i switch to smp kernel onmy system and wireless goes away what do i need to get it back
<cornelinux> Hi there, when I install kubuntu 5.04, what is the initial root password?
<supernix> Hi yall
<cornelinux> ok, i read the faq. Well. I guess this is a.. strange way.
<chris12349> .
<supernix> Hi
<jpatrick> hi
<supernix> Welp I finally done it 
<supernix> I am now using Kubuntu on my PC
<jpatrick> lucky
<supernix> LOL why you say lucky jpatrick 
<jpatrick> Because I'm still waiting for my CD
<supernix> Do you have a dialup connection ?
<jpatrick> no
<supernix> No burner ?
<jpatrick> no burner :(
<supernix> Sorry to hear that
<jpatrick> It's arriving "soon" (that's what shipit said) :(
<supernix> Sure would be nice if your local PC store could get you a copy
<jpatrick> I've been waiting 5 months
<supernix> GOD
<supernix> are you serious ?
<supernix> Where are you?
<jpatrick> I know :(
<jpatrick> I'm in Spain
<supernix> OIC that explains it 
<jpatrick> I ordered in February  
<supernix> Everything that is mailed is scanned completely pretty much
<supernix> I mailed a disk to Africa and it took months to get there
<jpatrick> I just hope it comes
<jpatrick> "soon"
<supernix> Have you tried talking to a friend that has a burner or your local PC store to see if they could burn you a copy ?
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> but they're mostly on dial-up
<supernix> I would give that a whirl that might help
<supernix> Do you have any computer shops around you ?
<jpatrick> yes
<Mez> jpatrick, have you spoken to the LoCo Team?
<jpatrick> no Linux
<jpatrick> Loco.... o.O
<Mez> jpatrick, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpanishTeam
<jpatrick> shame it doesn'
<Mez> ..?
<supernix> Ok I was curious I did an install now I have these unexplained partitions
<supernix> one is 1.3mb and one is 1k
<_mark> hi
<supernix> Hi guys
<supernix> anyone around now ?
<mrme> on just about every linux install i've ever done konq has always rendered pages much more slowly than firefox/mozilla.  on kubuntu konq seems to render pages just as fast if not faster.  what's kubnutu doing different?
<Mez> I think it's just because it's using a newer version of KHTML
<kl> konqueror is oneof tha apps, which become faster with every KDE Version
<mrme> hmm.  ok.  page rendering speed is just significantly better.
<kl> and I guess, it's build with good optimisations
<mrme> pages start to render before all of the page is downloaded.  that's nice.  seems like other kde's aren't defaulting to that.
<mrme> well whatever you kubuntu people are doing with konq keep up the good work :-)
<etrusc0> exit
<Speedy2> Hey all.  I just re-compiled my kernel (2.6.12-2), everything seems to work, but for some reason the network interface (eth0) is no longer brought up on boot.  The ifupdown scripts are enabled and seem to run -- any ideas?
<Speedy2> (If I do an ifup eth0, then eth0 works without any problems)
<jpowers> Speedy2: I have that problem with my wireless card, b/c linuxant's driverloader software doesn't get initialized until AFTER the network init sequence.
<Speedy2> jpowers: You can fix that by changing the order in the /etc/rc2.d folder
<Speedy2> Do you know specifically which script are the offending ones?
<jpowers> Speedy2: it would be simple to figure it out. I take it that that's not the problem you're having.
<Speedy2> Changing the order == each script has a number associated with it that enforces the order in which it is run
<Speedy2> jpowers: Well, I am not using Linuxant, I have Ethernet support for my chipset compiled in (Intel EEPro/100 / 82559 ER chipset)
<jpowers> Speedy2: yep.  I just haven't gotten around to fixing it.
<jpowers> I don't really know how to fix that then.
<Speedy2> jpowers: It's bizarre, I can't understand why I have to manually issue the ifup command.  I can only surmise that before the NIC was supported by a module and maybe it initalizes it after loading modules, but even still, support for the NIC is built into my kernel (and working, since I'm typing on the machine right now)
<jpowers> yeah, that makes no sense.
<jpowers> I have a thought.
<jpowers> And it may be way off base
<jpowers> but does ifupdown use hotplug?
<Speedy2> I dunno
<jpowers> and does hotplug point at a module?
<jpowers> and therefore not work correctly?
<Speedy2> I compiled in support for hotplug
<jpowers> also, does dmesg tell you anything worthwhile?
<Speedy2> jpowers: It does see the NIC on boot-up
<jpowers> Speedy2: theoretically you could just add a script early in your boot sequence to ifup the NIC, right?
<jpowers> clunky, I know.
<Speedy2> jpowers: Sure.  I just wanted to understand what went wrong
<jpowers> Gotcha.
<Speedy2> jpowers: 
<Speedy2> This is what dmesg shows for the NIC
<Speedy2> e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.8-k2-NAPI
<Speedy2> e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation
<froud> updated http://www.lnix.net/~froud/
<jpowers> Speedy2: I have no idea what the problem is.
<jpowers> :\
<Speedy2> jpowers: Me neither!
<Speedy2> jpowers: ifupdown is run before hotplug, I guess that could be an issue
<Speedy2> jpowers: I didn't change the order of any of these things after compiling in my kernel
<jpowers> Speedy2: it was just a thought.  I'm don't even know whether they're even dependent on eachother.
<Speedy2> I guess I can try booting the older kernel
<_ubuntu> hi
<_ubuntu> i have a big problem, i had installed kubuntu and win98, reinstalled win98 but i cant access to kubuntu, 
<_ubuntu> what can i do_
<_ubuntu> i have 2 HD, one with w$98 and other with kubuntu, when i select kubuntu HD, its show GRUB but it does nothing
<Speedy2> jpowers: Well, it did seem to work when booting the older kernel.  The only thing that I think it could be is that on start-up of one of the hotplug scripts, it said something like my system doesn't support all the features.  Let me re-examine my kernel configuration
<Speedy2> Hrm, I didn't put in PCI hotplug
<nikkia> grrr
<nikkia> my xemacs install has just broken for no apparent reason
<ekik> I'm having a bit of trouble installing the rt2500 drivers for my WLAN NIC on ubuntu. The makefile creates a .o file. Is there a way to convert this to a .ko file?
<twidget> I've just gotten CD sound in my Kubuntu install. Amazing what a little $5 cable accomplishes.
<nikkia> my god, there's still someone alive using analog CD output ?? :)
<twidget> I guess I had to.
<twidget> I'm using an Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe motherboard, and I couldn't get any sound out of it
<twidget> (using the sound on the MB)
<twidget> Worked fine in XP, in Kubuntu: nothing
<nikkia> that's because you weren't using the right CD player
<nikkia> the sound card has little to do with it
<twidget> Pioneer DVDR-CDRW
<twidget> bah
<twidget> whatever the acronym is
<nikkia> XP uses digital extraction by default, like almost everyone on the planet uses these days (especially since the 10c DACs they put on CD/DVD drives these days are terrible)
<liz4rd> LMFAO @ WINBLOWS
<nikkia> you were probably trying to use a CD player/CD plugin that didn't use digital extraction, but tried to play via the drive's analog output, and thus the cable was necessary
<nikkia> twidget, i use beep, but i imagine xmms's CD plugin is similar, the configuration page has two options for playback method, 'Analog Output' and 'Digital Extraction'
* nikkia goes to check xmms
<nikkia> yep, exactly the same plugin
<nikkia> anyway, digital extraction provides far better quality, except in a few rare cases (copy protected CDs that have purposefully damaged error correction data)
<twidget> Dang! I can't find where I ordered this drive! :/
<twidget> Ah! There it is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827129161
<twidget> So you're saying I didn't need to buy an analog cable?!
<nikkia> twidget: yep
<nikkia> twidget: you coulda asked, and i'd have told you :P
<twidget> dirty words!
<twidget> nikkia: I did
<twidget> last weekend
<nikkia> not me you didn't
<twidget> You told me about the trashed graphics, I remember that much
<nikkia> i don't recall you asking about CD's and audio
<nikkia> if you had, i'd have pointed out i haven't had one of those cables in my PC since 1999, and don't intend on it
<twidget> I mentioned that I could hear the system sounds, but I couldn't play CDs
<nikkia> the quality loss and noise introduced is not worth it
<twidget> oh well. feh
<nikkia> (noise introduced *not just when playing CDs*)
<twidget> I'd like to icecast eventually
* twidget unplugs his cheap analog cable
<twidget> okay, it's unplugged, now what?
<nikkia> twidget, now go to preferences in xmms or beep, select 'input plugins' and choose 'CD Audio', then hit preferences, and switch it from 'Analog' to 'Digital Extraction'
<nikkia> then hit OK/apply/whatever/close, and select 'Add CD'
<twidget> I see KsCD, that okay?
<nikkia> probably not
<twidget> brb
<nikkia> dedicated 'CD players' under linux tend to use the old analog methods
<nikkia> but let me check anyway
<nikkia> ok, in kscd....
<nikkia> stop playback
<nikkia> go to configure kscd
<nikkia> under 'CD-ROM Device' there is a check box for 'Use direct digital playback'
<nikkia> select it
<twidget> anything else under that section?
<nikkia> well, you could change the audio backend from arts to alsa if you want, but thats up to you, and depends whether you've configured arts
<nikkia> (KDE uses arts for audio by default)
<nikkia> you'll probably notice that the bass response from digital extraction is far better than the analog cable
<twidget> whoa! You're right! muuuuuuch better
<nikkia> twidget: you have two things working against you with analog CD playback...
<twidget> noise
<nikkia> 1) the cheap convertors on the CD
<nikkia> 2) the cable in a noisy environment
<nikkia> 3) the cheap mixer on the audio on your PC
<nikkia> 4) the fact I can't count
<twidget> it seems like it's skipping
<nikkia> that could be arts
<nikkia> i avoid arts personally, just bang straight to alsa, but it requires that you configure dmix
<twidget> I'm game if you are
<nikkia> i think i tried to get you to do that the other day :)
<twidget> ah!
<twidget> You said you didn't talk to me about this! :)
<nikkia> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<nikkia> no, i remember talking to you about sound, i do not recall you mentioning CD playback at all
<twidget> heh
<nikkia> and believe me, i have a good memory
<twidget> What if I'm using KDE?
<nikkia> if alsa is configured right, it doesn't matter
<nikkia> arts and alsa clients co-exist with dmix
<twidget> k
<nikkia> although it would probably require you to restart KDE after configuring it how that page says
<twidget> esd: no process killed
<nikkia> yeah, that document is about ubuntu
<nikkia> gnome uses esd, kde uses artsd
<twidget> so, everywhere it says esd replace it with artsd?
<nikkia> well
<nikkia> personally, i'd ignore the bit until step 7
<nikkia> and you don't need to do the apt-get bit in step 7
<nikkia> in fact, all you want to do, is edit the file and put in the contents in 'step 8'
<nikkia> the rest is unnecessary
<nikkia> once you're done and have saved the file, you can restart artsd within kcontrol
<nikkia> (btw, the reason i stopped using analog CD output was one problem with it, that i didn't mention - since its not an important feature really, lots of sound chips cheat, and just let it flow from the CD socket to the analog output, via the mixer, if you connect digital output from the sound chip/card to digital speakers, you often find the CD audio isn't there anyway)
<twidget> I've forgotten. How do I log on as root again?
<nikkia> you don't
<nikkia> use sudo
<nikkia> if you want to use kate, use kdesu kate /etc/asound.conf
<twidget> I don't fully understand step 10
<nikkia> no, i said, you only need to edit the file as per step 7/8
<twidget> oh
<nikkia> the rest doesn't really relate to kubuntu
<twidget> okay
<nikkia> once you've done that, and saved the file in /etc/asound.conf ....
<twidget> k, I'll reboot
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> you don't need to reboot
* twidget stops
<nikkia> open kcontrol
<liz4rd> lol thats what windoze has made you do for so long
<nikkia> go to 'sound and multimedia'
<nikkia> then go to 'sound system'
<twidget> done
<nikkia> uncheck 'enable sound system', click apply, check 'enable sound system', click apply again, and artsd will be restarted
<nikkia> hopefully, if you did the file right, you should still have sound
<nikkia> you can check with the 'test sound' button on that page
<nikkia> if that works, go back to kscd, go back to the preferences and change the sound backend to 'alsa'
<twidget> BTW, if I haven't said so already, thank you guys and gals for being so nice and patient with a newbie like me
<twidget> it works
<nikkia> (although, sometimes skippy audio is fixed just by the act of using dmix and forcing sound playback to 48kHz, a lot of sound hardware these days doesn't like anything but 48kHz audio)
<liz4rd> AHAHAH I JUST RECIVED MY UBUNTU CD's!!!
<liz4rd> tolate now :P
* nikkia is listening to fake country :P
<twidget> liz4rd: me too!
<nikkia> nothing quite like a rock band doing a country song about BJ's while driving
<liz4rd> lol just now
<liz4rd> 3 secs ago
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> wow that took along time
#kubuntu 2005-07-14
* nikkia listens to her favourite office music
<nikkia> the 'STFU' song
<nikkia> its so easy to strategically play that when your boss is annoying you :)
<twidget> It sounds much better now
<nikkia> twidget: that's good
<twidget> nikkia: thanks again
<nikkia> np
<twidget> you have a blog/site?
<nikkia> nope
<twidget> argh! It just skipped
<twidget> and again
<liz4rd> OH NO
<liz4rd> :P
<nikkia> twidget, setting the period_size or buffer_size values in that file to higher values might improve things
<nikkia> they have to be powers of 2 though
<twidget> k
<nikkia> so i'd try either setting period_size to 4096, or buffer_size to 65536
<twidget> what about both ;D
<nikkia> well, that might work too
<nikkia> the downside is that by increasing them, you'll introduce a little lag on the audio
<nikkia> it doesn't matter for CD/MP3 playback, but might if you play games :)
<nikkia> also, kscd might have a buffering option somewhere
<nikkia> i didn't look too deeply, as i don't use it
* twidget realizes it's after 5PM on a Friday, and changes into jeans and a t-shirt
<nikkia> *shrug* i've been wearing a denim skirt all day :P
<nikkia> this song is f'ed up
<bonggnu> hi, i need to signature sources of apt-get i can not install Imposible obtener http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cdrtools/mkisofs_2.0+a38-1ubuntu4_i386.deb  La suma MD5 difiere
<kalenedrael> ok
<nikkia> it started off about how this couple were happy, cos he has a rolex, and 'she has healthy breasts that bounce on his italian leather sofa', now its going on about how she's cutting him up with a serrated knife and putting him in ziploc bags
<kalenedrael> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update
<kalenedrael> then try installing the package
<kalenedrael> in /etc/apt/sources.list, change anything that says "us.archive.ubuntu.com" to "archive.ubuntu.com"
<bonggnu> nice
<bonggnu> the same happenas
<bonggnu> MD5 sum mismatch
<twidget> I'm confused
<twidget> there is no asound.conf file anywhere
<nikkia> twidget, maybe you didn't save it properly ?
<twidget> There's an asound.conf_dmix file
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> it should be called /etc/asound.conf
<twidget> I thought I was editing esd something
<nikkia> twidget, i think you followed the wrong bit of the page :/
<twidget> okay.... steps ?
<twidget> 7 & 8?
<nikkia> the second half of step 7
<twidget> 2nd half of 7... 2nd half of 7...
<nikkia> ie, the bit where you edit /etc/asound.conf and put the contents of step 8 in it
<twidget> just in /etc/ ?
<nikkia> yes
<TestMAD> hi
<TestMAD> anyone here that has a minute to answer a question for me
<twidget> still skipping bad
<TestMAD> anyone here that can help me?
<nikkia> twidget, do mp3s skip ?
<js_> TestMAD: just ask your question
<twidget> I was just thinking about that. I'll rip a CD, then try
<TestMAD> got issues with amd64 live cd
<TestMAD> i get through the boot..
<twidget> Ummm... what do I use to rip? :)
<nikkia> twidget, i use kaudiocreator
<TestMAD> then the screen goes black except for a non flashing cursor in the upper left hand corner of my screen..
<nikkia> but i don't think its in the repositories
<TestMAD> then i hear the login sound.
<TestMAD> and thats it..no more after that.
<nikkia> actually, it might be, as it doesn't do any encoding itself, it relies on lame
<twidget> encoder of choice?
<nikkia> twidget, if you want to encode mp3s, lame's pretty good
<TestMAD> could it be cause if have 2 6600gt's in sli?
<nikkia> i usually encode to m4a tho, and use faac
<nikkia> testmad, possibly
<twidget> where does it rip them to?
<nikkia> twidget, wherever you tell it to
<TestMAD> the live cd just uses generic drivers right?
<nikkia> testmad, yes
<TestMAD> ok..then the vid would be mt problem then..will the install cd have the nvidia drivers and detect it on install?
<nikkia> nope
<nikkia> you have to install them seperately
<TestMAD> ok..
<TestMAD> well then i guess im not gonna have any luck using ubunto then
<nikkia> testmad, i can't think of any distro that'll install the nvidia binary drivers by default
<TestMAD> lots of distros say they support nvidia..
<nikkia> yes, but bundling the nvidia drivers with the distro is technically illegal
<nikkia> 'support' != 'install by default'
<TestMAD> i dont see y its illegal
<nikkia> its a licensing issue
<TestMAD> ok.
<TestMAD> so is there a way around this w/o tearing my pc apart just to flip the little card inside over?
<Mez> huh TestMAD ?
<nikkia> the install CD installs in text mode...
<nikkia> so that should be ok
<nikkia> then you just need to boot without X after installing, and install the binary drivers...
<nikkia> you can do that by booting with runlevel 1
<TestMAD> ok..super noob here..never used linux before..so pls explain how
<Mez> TestMAD, do you use both graphics cards?#
<TestMAD> so live runlevel1?
<TestMAD> yes i use both
<Mez> cennect your montior to the other one and see whether it works ;)
<TestMAD> no..i use both in sli.
<TestMAD> not dual monitor
<Mez> Sli ?
<nikkia> testmad, the point is, the driver is only picking up on the first card
<nikkia> so switch the video cable to the other card for the purpose of installation
<nikkia> its a lot easier than ripping a PC apart
<TestMAD> ok..ill try that..but i would think that it would see the card in the first pci slot
<Mez> TestMAD, actualy
<TestMAD> not the second
<Mez> when you hit the cursor with the login sound
<TestMAD> and im using the first
<Mez> hit alt+f1
<Mez> then login there and run
<nikkia> testmad, the order of PCI slots isn't necessarily the same as the physical order
<nikkia> testmad, what *seems* the first slot, may well not be
<TestMAD> ok
<Mez> lspci
<Mez> and see if it shows anyting
<TestMAD> ok.
<nikkia> mez, ctrl-alt-f1
<TestMAD> ill..give those a try
<TestMAD> brb
<Mez> actually, yes, use ctrl alt f1
<TestMAD> ok
<Mez> (incase X IS running)
<nikkia> X must be running
<nikkia> or else it wouldn't play the sound
<TestMAD> ok..brb
<twidget> "The selected encoder could nto be found"
<nikkia> twidget, just download a mp3 to test with
<nikkia> of course, you're probably not going to have anything that can play mp3s either
<twidget> This amaroK looks interesting
<TestMAD> ok..back
<twidget> Pretty cool stuff
<TestMAD> lspci saw that everytihng was nvidia but unkown device
<TestMAD> so now what?
<TestMAD> nikkia: can ubuntu access ntfs?
<js_> TestMAD: linux can
<Speedy2> TestMAD: Read-only
<TestMAD> ok..good nuff
<TestMAD> i just wanna make sure that before i install this distro usin vmware that i can access my ntfs to get the drivers installed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here use pureftpd?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here know about pure-ftpd?
<aseigo> Riddell: pingy?
<Speedy2> Is there a way to restore the KDE in Kubuntu to what KDE does "stock" ?  i.e. Have the Konsole button on Kicker, etc
<aseigo> Speedy2: if you wish to restore the panels... just rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<aseigo> Speedy2: you'll probalby want to kill kicker first though.. so.. open a konsole and do:
<aseigo> dcopquit kicker; rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc; kicker
<Speedy2> aseigo: 10-4, I re-setup Kubuntu so kdm isn't automatically loaded
<Speedy2> aseigo: I can quit X and do it from the console.  KDE normally runs with it's "First Time Wizard" which sets up defaults, etc.  Anyway to invoke that?  I'd like to try to get this KDE as close to "stock" as possible
<insanekane> Speedy2: umm yes ... there is a way
<aseigo> Speedy2: run kpersonalizer
<Speedy2> aseigo: Got it.  Thanks!
<insanekane> ah aseigo beat me to it :)
<aseigo> insanekane: sorry =)
* aseigo settles in with a plate of food .. mmm.
<insanekane> aseigo: :)
<Speedy2> Hrm.  before launching this session of KDE, I did a mv .kde .kde_old and mv .qt .qt_old -- kicker still looks like Ubuntu defaults
<Speedy2> err Kubuntu
<insanekane> .kickerrc ?
<Speedy2> insanekane: Well I did a mv of the entire .kde folder, I would assume it would revert back to KDE defaults...maybe it's reverting back to Kubuntu defaults?
<insanekane> or maybe, kicker is not picking its defaults from .kde (maybe because you havent changed anything from the system defaults ?)
<Speedy2> hrm
<aseigo> insanekane: ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<insanekane> aseigo: but he moved it already
<aseigo> Speedy2: careful with mv'ing all of your $KDEHOME (~/.kde) as there are all sorts of things in there like addressbooks and what not
<insanekane> he moved ~/.kde to ~/.kde_old
<aseigo> Speedy2: but yeah, it will revert to kubuntu settings
<Speedy2> aseigo: Understood.  I just set this installation up, so I haven't added anything, but thank you for the warning
<Speedy2> aseigo: Can I change Kubuntu's defaults back to KDE defaults?
<aseigo> yes ... edit /etc/kderc and comment out the prefixes=/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/ line
<aseigo> that should get you back to basically stock kde
<Speedy2> Perfect!
<insanekane> aseigo: great  tip .. thanks aseigo 
<Speedy2> aseigo: Thanks!
<Speedy2> Thanks again.  Let me try this out, after upgrading to KDE 3.4.1
<delltony> anyone know of a good working script for ubuntu/kbuntu that will convert dvds to xvid?
<vr> aseigo: Thanks alot for your tips, KDE feels "normal" again :) .
* aseigo bows
<Speedy2> aseigo: A question -- with KDE 3.4.1 should things like the backgroudn wall paper say "3.4.1" and the menu when I click on the "K" say "3.4.1" ? (right now they indicate 3.4)
<insanekane> hehe
<Speedy2> aseigo: Let me know if you're in San Diego, I'll buy you some great food
<aseigo> nah, just 3.4
<Speedy2> =)
<Speedy2> 10-4
<aseigo> Speedy2: i'm in san diego from oct 13th to oct 15th or 16th
<Speedy2> No shit!
<aseigo> no shit
<Speedy2> "Golll-eee!"
* aseigo laughs
<Speedy2> Take me up on my offer :)
<aseigo> ok =) will do ...
<aseigo> i'll be busy during the day of the 13th and 14th hosting a workshop on KDE devel, but in the evenings i should be at least partially free and assuming i stay for the weekend (which is the plan) i'm totally free sat and perhaps sunday
<Speedy2> Nice.
<Speedy2> Are you paying out of pocket?
* aseigo laughs again
<aseigo> hell no
<aseigo> george staikos, ian geiseir, matt rogers and probably adam treat will all also be there
<aseigo> as will scott collins from trolltech
<aseigo> though scott will probably be in and out the same day
<Speedy2> Sounds exciting
<aseigo> ditto for chris dibona
<aseigo> yeah.. will be fun =)
<Speedy2> Software development isn't quite my game
<Speedy2> (well, application level)
<aseigo> if you think there would be any interest in such a thing, please feel free to round up the local linuxers and we can all do a lunch or something and discuss stuffs
<aseigo> er, stuff
<Speedy2> Sure
* aseigo enjoys meeting new people when he travels, esp when they are also into KDE and other open source goods
<aseigo> Speedy2: so if you manage to figure something fun out, email me with some details so i can plan around it ... aseigo at kde dot org
<Speedy2> err whops
<Speedy2>  aseigo: I'd definitely like to switch to KDE/Linux full-time. Sadly, most of my Hardware Development Tools are Windows based
<Speedy2> aseigo: 10-4 .  I don't know that many software / Linux guys, but I'm sure I could get a little creative and find some people
<Speedy2> Well...that is relevant people
<Speedy2> ;)
* Speedy2 pictures Homer Simpson trying to encourage people to go bowling by taking a shotgun and screaming "Bowling, bowling, everybody go bowling!"
<aseigo> Speedy2: lol.. yeah. no need for shotguns ;) but sure, whatever you think would be enjoyable.
<Speedy2> Heh
<aseigo> Speedy2: oh.. one little note: please don't plan to take me to a steak house or any other meat centric location
<Speedy2> <-- Vegetarian / Vegan
<aseigo> Speedy2: i'm a vegetarian. lacto-ovo is OK
<aseigo> ah, SUHWEET!
<Speedy2> You'll be in good hands :)
<Speedy2> Oh, I'm a good cook too!
<Speedy2> heh
<aseigo> most vegans tend to be ;)
<aseigo> out of necessity if nothing else
<Speedy2> aseigo: How long have you been vegetarian?
<Speedy2> aseigo: Exactly, heh
<aseigo> since ... oh .. 96?
<Speedy2> Ah
<aseigo> had a year or so where some animal products snuck back into the diet due to living conditions (the mother of my child was a full on carnivore when she moved in to my place)
<aseigo> but that eventually straightened itself out ;)
<Speedy2> aseigo: Ah.  I've been vegetarian all mylife, but went vegan 1.5 years ago
<aseigo> good for you! =)
<aseigo> your parents were vegetarian then?
<Speedy2> aseigo: Very much so
* aseigo notes his son has been vegetarian his whole life thus far =)
<Speedy2> Very cool!
<aseigo> and i just started seeing a vegan, so ... if that gets truly serious i may end up de facto eating vegan more often than not as well
<insanekane> lacto-ovo ? milk and eggs ?
<Speedy2> insanekane: Yes
<aseigo> insanekane: yes
<insanekane> what abt fish ?
<aseigo> insanekane: hard to eat out in this town otherwise
<Speedy2> insanekane: Fish is meat
<aseigo> fish would have eyeballs and nerves
<insanekane> hmm
<aseigo> that would tend to make them "meat" ;)
<Speedy2> aseigo: Eating out is very hard.  Have you seen the happycow.net website?
<insanekane> Bengali vegans eat fish (fish is staple)
<Speedy2> aseigo: The vegan thing is a little tough but you can make it work
<Speedy2> insanekane: Yeah.
<insanekane> anyway, i will soon be vegan too
<Speedy2> aseigo: My gf wasn't vegan but was vegetarian and has made the transition quite well
<insanekane> (ie, in about 3-4 days)
<Speedy2> insanekane: Cool.  Let me know if you want recipes and the like
<insanekane> with the exception of fish ie
<insanekane> Speedy2: Im indian ... this is the land of veg ;)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<insanekane> Speedy2: in particular, eating non-veg, unless at a *very* good restaurant in India, is very dangerous
<aseigo> Speedy2: yeah, i've been there before (happycow)
<aseigo> well .. fish would make you "pescatarian"
<aseigo> not vegan
<aseigo> and in my view, veganism is an ideal .. something to strive for and not feel bad if you miss the mark on occasion
<insanekane> hmm ... for me vegan-ness is not a political belief ;) vegan-ness has to be about goodness of food ...
<aseigo> for me that makes it less of a religion and more of a life style =)
<insanekane> hmm
<aseigo> insanekane: sure ... still ... you can hardly call yourself vegan if you eat chicken ;)
<insanekane> sure :)
<aseigo> and yeah.. i love indian food.. mmmm.
<insanekane> to me, the way the food is "cultivated" makes all the difference
<insanekane> aseigo: oh cool :)
<Speedy2> (Phone, brb)
<insanekane> i love indian food too
<aseigo> good thing =P
<insanekane> why P ?
<aseigo> well, if you're in india, it helps if you enjoy the local food =)
<insanekane> aseigo: not many Indians (in my socio-economic class) like Indian food
<aseigo> really. that's interesting.
<insanekane> yes
<aseigo> what socio-economic class are you in?
<insanekane> middle-middle class 
* aseigo gets reminded he needs to finish the document up for the KDE India people
<insanekane> you could say it applies to middle class indians
<aseigo> middle middle class? heh. that's pretty specific =)
<aseigo> well, i suppose we refer to "upper middle class" here too
<insanekane> yeah ... i could take it one step further ... nri middle middle class
<aseigo> so what sort of food do they prefer?
<aseigo> nri?
<aseigo> not really indian?
<insanekane> non-resident indian
<insanekane> LOL
<aseigo> ah
<insanekane> yeah, that too :)
<insanekane> this class pretty much depends on junk
<aseigo> so you're an imigrant to india?
<insanekane> no ...
<aseigo> ug. junk. very american of you. =(
<insanekane> i am indian ... born and raised in Kuwait
<aseigo> oh. hum. so .. what is a "non-resident indian"
<insanekane> now, back in India
<aseigo> oh ... 
<aseigo> is that what makes you NRI?
<insanekane> aseigo: in Kerala, about 1/3rd of the population is NRI
<insanekane> aseigo: yes
<aseigo> interesting.
* aseigo notes that canada is far less class conscious
<aseigo> we have the homeless / drug addicts / other unfortunates ... the rich ... and pretty much everyone else.
<insanekane> aseigo: class distinctions here are on the nri division lines
<aseigo> i see...
* aseigo smacks freenode
<aseigo> god damned crappy network
<insanekane> aseigo: kerala is very forward economically (due to NRI remittences) ... so the kind of people below the poverty line are usually (discriminated) aboriginals
<aseigo> that's sad =(
<insanekane> indeed
<aseigo> hrm.. brb.. friend at the door
<stibby> kubuntu does not come with devfs, correct?
<insanekane> hmm
<insanekane> stibby: ive heard the same, but i couldn't realyl be sure
<stibby> If OSS is almost obselete, and ALSA is the standard, how come OSS is the only thing that will work fairly with my sound card? Is it due to the fact that alsa never made a driver for the specific card? I have a turtle beach catalina. It uses an ICE1724 chipset.
<stibby> the only program that will play sound is XMMS, while using an OSS driver.
<stibby> this, unfortunately, prohibits me from utilizing amarok and just about any other media player :/
<insanekane> hmm
<insanekane> did u check the ALSA website regarding the model of your sound card ?
<stibby> yep
<stibby> they don't even have it listed
<stibby> yet...I can set the volume of the music i hear with alsa
<stibby> and it comes up with a card name
<stibby> I don't think the card name is correct, but nevertheless, it does find it
<insanekane> hmm
<stibby> I only want to get alsa support because i'm having OSS software issues...in XMMS my songs can't repeat :/
<stibby> its really, really, weird.
<insanekane> i remember reading "Turtle beach" back when recompilingthe kernel
<insanekane> stibby: have u tried changing the backend in amarok ?
<stibby> yep
<stibby> tried everything
<insanekane> hmm
<stibby> configured the sound servers in just about every way possible
<stibby> in the KDE control center I can't hear any sound at all, so that only complicates things further.
<stibby> in XMMS, it detects the card with alsa, but says somethign else is blocking it or it isn't configured
<drawagoat> anyone know where i can stream good internet radio fo free?
<stibby> in "alsamixer" i've turned everything on and volume to maximum.
<insanekane> drawagoat: di.fm
<insanekane> stibby: any specific error message ?
<drawagoat> mmmk thanks
<insanekane> stibby: have you googled for anything related to your problem ?
<stibby> insanekane: i've googled and there seems to be no official driver for this card
<stibby> i never got any error messages
<stibby> that i'm familiar with
<insanekane> but says somethign else is blocking it or it isn't configured <- ??
<stibby> its amazing there aren't more drivers for Turtle Beach. They are really great cards. Unlike that SoundBlaster sh17
<stibby> insanekane: the xmms error message says that but also says there is a possibility of bad drivers
<insanekane> aha
<stibby> perhaps to be safe I shoudl kill everything but xmms
<stibby> insandkane: from google searching:
<stibby> "
<stibby> I was wondering, but a check on http://www.opensound.com/osshw.html
<stibby> doesn't show the Catalina. It seems there is currently no Linux support
<stibby> either in OSS or Alsa.
<stibby> Regards
<stibby> Sid. 
<stibby> "
<stibby> that is odd becaues I got this to work in XMMS using OSS
<insanekane> stibby: there seems to be a page which seems to describe a solution ....
<stibby> really?
<stibby> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Turtle_Beach#matrix
<stibby> alsa project lists nothing :(
<insanekane> stibby: my use of "seems" is because I can't confirm it ... you may have to register to get there ..
<stibby> is it something about my specific card?
<insanekane> stibby: yes ... it relates to your card
<insanekane> at least, as far as I can tell
<insanekane> stibby: will you try it and tell me if it works ?
<stibby> insanekane: sure
<penguinboy> evening geeks and nerds!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> allo
<penguinboy> allo KK
<insanekane> penguinboy: why do you exclude me from your greeting ? ;)
<monchy> hey penguin
<penguinboy> beunos noches insanekane 
<penguinboy> hey monchmeister!!!
<insanekane> penguinboy: hello :)
* Kamping_Kaiser parties
<penguinboy> como esta usted?
<penguinboy> my countries better than the monchmeisters
<penguinboy> hey you all....the monchmeister has this new site
<penguinboy> it is super kewl
<monchy> it's not mine
<penguinboy> well yeah
<insanekane> but ?
<penguinboy> but he recommended it to me and it is super fantastic
<insanekane> hehe
<penguinboy> i think it is nationstates.org
<penguinboy> go there
<penguinboy> superfantastic
<monchy> nationstates.net
<penguinboy> makes a homoboy super excited
<insanekane> is it political ?
<monchy> yes
<insanekane> good :)
<penguinboy> oh yes
<penguinboy> you get to create your own country
<penguinboy> and join alliances
<penguinboy> and vote on issues
<penguinboy> and join the UN
<insanekane> it's pro-/anti- what ?
<penguinboy> very very very intereasting
<insanekane> aha
<monchy> there is an ubuntu region, but it's small, only 20 countries or so
<penguinboy> monch and I belong to the Ubuntu Region
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0_0 
<insanekane> Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<penguinboy> mine is called The Serene Republic of Kubuntu
* Kamping_Kaiser investigates thin
<Kamping_Kaiser> g
<penguinboy> Ubuntu is the region
<insanekane> oh right
<insanekane> sorry for getting political ;)
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
* insanekane visualizes a three time lol
* insanekane lacks imagination
<penguinboy> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser looks at ubuntu region
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 2 australian flags
<penguinboy> si
<penguinboy> KK ya gotta join
<penguinboy> make you a country and then join it to the Ubuntu region
* Kamping_Kaiser notices monchy in 7th happyest ubuntu region
<Kamping_Kaiser> penguinboy: I'm thinking about it :D
<monchy> that's the armed republic of monchy to you ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<ws> :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;S
<monchy> @_@
<Kamping_Kaiser> -_-
<monchy> wait is uniq here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<monchy> idle?
<ws> hehe
* Kamping_Kaiser reads nationstates.net faq... then joins ;)
<penguinboy> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<penguinboy> what is the name fo your country?????
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure yet :O want to finish the faq
<delltony> anyone here know how to make xvids out of dvds?
<stibby> is it possible that my problems with alsa are due to no installation of alsa-headers and other packages?
<stibby> I turn volume up to very high, and i get this buzzing sound
<stibby> yet i can't get sound from xmms
<stibby> i'm also wondering where the alsa config file is
<Kamping_Kaiser> delltony: try dvdrip
<Kamping_Kaiser> stibby: you buzz would just be the speakers
<stibby> if alsa can control the volume, can it really not control the playback?
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm not sure about Kubuntu... afaik it uses artsd
<delltony> considering transcode doesn't work with ubuntu thats a no go for launch
<Kamping_Kaiser> penguinboy: I'm not sure what name to use >.< *debates*
<Kamping_Kaiser> delltony: it does, check on ubuntuforums.org
<monchy> the incorporated states of kamping_kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> and try ubuntugude.org
<penguinboy> KK what about The Feifdom of Kaiser
<stibby> its times like this where i want to try gentoo.
<stibby> *when
<stibby> does anyone know where the alsa config file is?
<Kamping_Kaiser> National Animal: Geek Chick ? :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> stibby: no i don't
<delltony> could you give me a direct link to a known working solution on there  i have looked and tried and looked some more thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> delltony: not off the top of my head
<delltony> k cause all i see is folks saying liike i am that transcode will not compile due to depend issues
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548&highlight=install+transcode trhy that
<Kamping_Kaiser> penguinboy, monchy, should we take our chatter outside?
<monchy> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> another chan?
<monchy> oh ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> irclikelife?
<monchy> anyone in there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> me :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> and transgress
<delltony> ok thanks
<bbailey> .join #ubuntu
* bbailey scowls at the keyboard.
* Kamping_Kaiser giggles
* penguinboy tickles KK
* stibby slowly backs away
* penguinboy fondles monchy's cute butt
* monchy stabs penguin in the heart
* stibby cheers
<monchy> keep that homo crap to yourself lol
<monchy> yourself, and kamping_kaiser
* penguinboy falters and drops to the floor
* Kamping_Kaiser drops on penguinboy
* penguinboy begs monchy for mouth to mouth
* monchy wraps arm in barbed wire and clubs penguin in the head
<stibby> monchy: where are the ops when we need them?
<monchy> gone thank god
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser tapes up penguinboys mouth
<penguinboy> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<monchy> trust me you don't want the ops here
<penguinboy> i think KK is an op
<monchy> or you'll be limited to saying things like "swell"
<penguinboy> kewl
<penguinboy> I can help you with that
<penguinboy> certinaly, it is what I am here for
<penguinboy> would you like paper or plastic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no I'm not ;)
<QueerAsFollk> I am out...proud...and loud!
<Kamping_Kaiser> what i don't get is why there's no chanserv
<QueerAsFollk> can I be an op?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you sleep with one
<QueerAsFollk> kewl...is that how you get an op badge?????
<QueerAsFollk> i would be willing to do this
<QueerAsFollk> stibby r u an op?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Be back later
<QueerAsFollk> k
<QueerAsFollk> Welcome newbie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<newbie> hi queeasfollk
<QueerAsFollk> hey
<QueerAsFollk> new to Kubuntu or new to Linux????
<newbie> not that new
<newbie> but still have lot to learn
<stibby> linux users never run out of things to learn :/
<QueerAsFollk> kewl
<aseigo> QueerAsFollk: that's pretty good show.. though i haven't watched it since i got rid of my cable tv altogether 1.5 yrs ago...
<aseigo> stibby: i'd say: "linux users never run out of things to learn. =)))"
<QueerAsFollk> asiego it is a wonderful show
<monchy> no tv?!
<newbie> frankly i started using linux 2 years ago using mandrake but now am hooked on debian based
<newbie> and ubuntu is the best so far
<QueerAsFollk> i would like me a piece of Brian Kenny
<stibby> aseigo: i wish I could fix all my linux problems and then learn ;)
<aseigo> stibby: lol
<aseigo> stibby: that is not the way of the force, young padawan learner
<stibby> stupid unsupported soundcards...
<aseigo> ah, yeah. unsupported hardware is the shits
<stibby> the only guide i found on how to get it to work is for gentoo
<stibby> and gentoo appears to have a different location of the config file
<aseigo> well, gento is different everything.
<QueerAsFollk> hey hey heykale
<aseigo> they follow the Because We Fucking Can philosophy
<QueerAsFollk> hey hey hey kalenedrael 
<aseigo> hey hey we're the monkeys
<kalenedrael> hello
<QueerAsFollk> and peple say we monkey around
<stibby> aseigo: are you one of the main KDE devels?
<aseigo> stibby: yes, i'm that aseigo
<stibby> thankyou for your contributions to the OSS community :)
* aseigo smiles and bows
<QueerAsFollk> watch out....stibby is SCHMOOZING!
<aseigo> well, i get a lot of enjoyment, fullfillment and free travel out of it. so. heh
* aseigo hands out the cocktails
<stibby> QueerAsFolk: shut up
<aseigo> no schmoozfest is complete without martinis
<QueerAsFollk> lol
<QueerAsFollk> lol
<QueerAsFollk> lol
<QueerAsFollk> makde mine an appletini
<aseigo> done
<QueerAsFollk> stibby you need to learn to lighten your tight ass up a little
<drawagoat> whoa is there a really 1337 person in here?
<QueerAsFollk> no just 76
* aseigo prefers 69, but hey
<QueerAsFollk> lol
<QueerAsFollk> 69 BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<QueerAsFollk> YEAH BABY
<aseigo> and i dunno about 1337 ... just another happy hacker
<drawagoat> h4xxx0r69?
<drawagoat> maybe
<aseigo> close enough =)
<QueerAsFollk> O-o
<drawagoat> so you help code KDE or something?
<aseigo> yes... i'm one of the core devels.
<aseigo> did you see that plasma thing on /. the other day?
<drawagoat> wtf is a devel
<aseigo> developer
<drawagoat> i didnt see it on slashdot but I've been hearing about it
<QueerAsFollk> i LOVE KDE!
<aseigo> drawagoat: yeah, that's my project
<drawagoat> hey thats sweet
<QueerAsFollk> oh no...now I am SCHMOOZING.....another round of martinins!
<aseigo> "my" as in i started it and am the team leader at this point
<drawagoat> i've been meaning to check it out
<aseigo> QueerAsFollk: as long as they keep flowing, it's all good
<drawagoat> ill go check my slashdot feeds now then :/
<stibby> asiego: plasma hit /.???
<stibby> sweet
<aseigo> yeah, and i maintain kicker (the panels), kscd, kjots (well, up until recently; i handed that off to a new devel for 3.5).. work with the kde usability project... and do a bunch of pr stuff like give presentations and interviews.. so.. yeah
<aseigo> stibby: yep
<aseigo> stibby: couldn't get my email one morning when someone IM's me "someone got /.
<aseigo> er, "someone got /.'d today"
<aseigo> so i go look and it was in a story about the future of the linux desktop as one of the "forward looking" project
<aseigo> s
<aseigo> which immediately explained my lack of email
<aseigo> since the plasma site is on the same box as my smtp =)
* QueerAsFollk gives monchy a big ol' kiss
<stibby> :sigh: not this again
<aseigo> ha
<QueerAsFollk> lol....loosen up stubby
<monchy> ahhh
<QueerAsFollk> hey hey hey KK
<stibby> oh dear...
<QueerAsFollk> what?
<stibby> aseigo: has a feature request for the kde panel ever been double-stacking of icons?
<stibby> that would be incredibly useful.
<Kamping_Kaiser> halla
<aseigo> try the minilauncher
<QueerAsFollk> hola
<stibby> minilauncher?
<aseigo> yes
<aseigo> the visible name for it is "Quick Launcher"
<aseigo> it lets you stack your app icons into multiple rows
<drawagoat> what is icon double-stacking? like on top of each other i assume?
<aseigo> yeah
<aseigo> like double stuffed oreos
<drawagoat> y would people want that?
<QueerAsFollk> lol aseigo 
<aseigo> drawagoat: read bugs.kde.org for kicker and you'll be asking that a lot =/
<drawagoat> lol
<drawagoat> hye
<QueerAsFollk> O_o
<drawagoat> i have a farily simple question... y is my firefox logo in linux jsut a world... the fox isn't there...
<aseigo> "can you make kicker suck? thx"
<aseigo> drawagoat: what icon theme are you using?
<drawagoat> default...
<aseigo> wait. is the icon a world with a gear around the outside of it?
<drawagoat> i don't try to screw around with themes much cause I always end up jsut screwing sutff up
<QueerAsFollk> aseigo: what icon theme do you use????
<drawagoat> nope
<drawagoat> just a world
<Kamping_Kaiser> drawagoat: Warty + Hoary use the mozilla icon
<aseigo> QueerAsFollk: usually just the defaults. i try and subject myself to default kde as much as possible
<stibby> aseigo: i'll try that
<stibby> thanks
<QueerAsFollk> kewl!
<drawagoat> ok that explains it
<drawagoat> thanks Kamping_Kaiser 
<drawagoat> i was just curious :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, it's changed in Breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> i turned into a firefox about a week ago :o
<drawagoat> i saw a like 60 year old lady wearing a "getfirefox" tshirt the other day
<drawagoat> I told her to holler back
<aseigo> Kamping_Kaiser: turned into one? is that like a furry thing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> the icon has been changed from the mozilla one to the firefox one
<drawagoat> cool
<drawagoat> when does breezy release?
<monchy> october
<Kamping_Kaiser> 5.10 :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> october
<monchy> october 13th to be exact
<drawagoat> and is there a release date for plasma?
<monchy> that's a long ways away
<drawagoat> understood
<twidget> If I asked if I could hook up a webcam in Kubuntu, would you people laugh me out of the channel? :)
<monchy> 3.5 should be in time for breezy though i'd think
<QueerAsFollk> we never laugh at people
<twidget> nikkia: possible?
<QueerAsFollk> that is the spirit of Ubuntu!
<twidget> Well, I'm happy to hear that. :)
<twidget> Now then, is it possible?
<drawagoat> kubuntu doesn't laugh at people. it flames them!
<QueerAsFollk> anyone in here work a cam in Kubuntu?????
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope
<QueerAsFollk> monchy?
<monchy> ?
<QueerAsFollk> do you use a cam?
<monchy> not in nix lol
<QueerAsFollk> hey twidget I know transgress uses one....in Kubuntu.....problem is here is not talking at the moment.
<drawagoat> lol he left
<QueerAsFollk> shoot
<QueerAsFollk> you try to help somebody and they run off
* QueerAsFollk kisses monchy on the mouth
<stibby> what exactly is KDE Plasma
<monchy> stop that fuck face
<twidget> me?!
<stibby> me?
<monchy> no
<QueerAsFollk> me?
<monchy> and no
<drawagoat> me?
<monchy> yes
<monchy> no
<drawagoat> oh ok
<twidget> ha
<QueerAsFollk> what did drawagaot do?????
<monchy> the homosexual
<drawagoat> me?
<QueerAsFollk> hey twidget I know transgress uses one....in Kubuntu.....problem is here is not talking at the moment.
<QueerAsFollk> there is a homosexual in here?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?
<twidget> Hmmm, my motherboard is beeping at me
<twidget> Let's burn him!
<twidget> :)
<QueerAsFollk> build a bridge out of me!
<twidget> QueerAsFollk: do you weigh more than a duck?
<QueerAsFollk> no
<twidget> Burn him!
<QueerAsFollk> loose women laying in ponds handing out swords is no basis for a system of government!!!
<drawagoat> IRC = wow
<QueerAsFollk> o_O
<QueerAsFollk> O_o
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_o
<twidget> Just because some watery bint tosses a sword at you...
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0_0
<QueerAsFollk> lol twidget 
<Kamping_Kaiser> *giggles* you lot are funny
<QueerAsFollk> a man after my own heart!
<twidget> You may call me... .... .... Tim
<QueerAsFollk> okay....I will call you Tim
<QueerAsFollk> What is your name?
<twidget> Charles
<QueerAsFollk> What is your quest?
<twidget> I seek the Holy Grail!
<QueerAsFollk> What is your favorite color
<twidget> Red... no, blue! AaAaaaaaahhhhhhh!
* Kamping_Kaiser wishes for ops to kick with  " i dont know thaaaaaaa(t)"
<QueerAsFollk> twidget is sucked into the abyss
<QueerAsFollk> where did you get that coconut>
<stibby> conversation in here is getting way too out of hand
<QueerAsFollk> stubby is too tight assed
<twidget> Does the sparrow not fly south during winter?
<QueerAsFollk> lol
<twidget> They are not strangers to these parts
<QueerAsFollk> are you tryimg to tell me that a sparrow carried it here?
* twidget considers digitizing his VHS copy of MP&THG
* Kamping_Kaiser asks for digitised version
<QueerAsFollk> I fart in your general direction!
* Kamping_Kaiser wishes for monty python stuff
<twidget> Your mother was a hampster, and your father smelt of eldeberry!
<QueerAsFollk> Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?
* Kamping_Kaiser sexes Mpython fans
<QueerAsFollk> That's enough singing for now, lads... looks like there's dirty work afoot. 
<QueerAsFollk> We are now the nights that say "icky icky icky fetang zoot"
<twidget> I don't recognize that quote
<QueerAsFollk> singing?
<QueerAsFollk> from the Camelot scene
<twidget> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> ni peng and noooowom
<twidget> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071853/quotes
<QueerAsFollk> I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries. 
<QueerAsFollk> hey hey hey vipur
<twidget> Oh but if I went 'round sayin' I was Emperor, just because some moistened bint lobbed a scimitar at me, they'd put me away.
* Kamping_Kaiser swears at steam +p2p
<twidget> bbl
<supernix> Hiya dudes and dudettes
<Kamping_Kaiser> allo
<supernix> Hola
<supernix> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> ole!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<supernix> Ohayo Ikaga desuka :D
<supernix> Ok that does it that is all the ways I know to say hello 
<QueerAsFollk> ohayo supernix-san
<Kamping_Kaiser> guten tag
<QueerAsFollk> wakaramasuka?
<supernix> LOL so I see I have not been the only one to read some Japanese
<QueerAsFollk> lo
<QueerAsFollk> lol
<QueerAsFollk> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i read some, cant speak any
<supernix> I think the response is Sumimasen
<supernix> I dabled just a little
<supernix> Never read any Kanji but did experiment with speaking it a little
<supernix> LOL just found out that Sumimasen is Sorry in Japanese
<supernix> SO out of place
<supernix> Anywho how yall doin
<supernix> Finally got my Kubuntu installed after spending the last few days in here asking question after question over and over to make sure I covered everything
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it doest work?
<supernix> Nay so far it works great
<supernix> Actually better then the LiveDVD
<supernix> I am still confused as to what to install and such
<supernix> I installed Synaptic which was great as now I can get descriptions of the packages that I am looking at 
<supernix> Can someone answer a question about partitions 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ask, and people may be able to help
<supernix> I installed Kubuntu and let it partition my drive for me but it created to partitions that are unmounted one is 1.3mb and the other is just 1k as stated both are unmounted
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably th eextended partition
<QueerAsFollk> si
<QueerAsFollk> i concur
<supernix> I am not following what do you mean they are extended partitions ?
<QueerAsFollk> The swallow may fly south with the sun or the house martin or the plover may seek warmer climes in winter, yet these are not strangers to our land?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: the extended partition is what wraps around your logical partitions
<twidget> Okay... you're freakin me out no
<twidget> now
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you have 4 or more partitions, you need to have an exteenned
<supernix> OIC kinda like reference points
<bbailey> So extended partitions weight the same as a coconut. Hrm.
<bbailey> weigh*
<QueerAsFollk> It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple question of weight ratios! A five ounce bird could not carry a one pound coconut.
<QueerAsFollk> Welcome Sir James!
<QueerAsFollk> The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite held aloft Excalibur from the bosom of the water, signifying by divine providence that I, Arthur, was to carry Excalibur. THAT is why I am your king.
<twidget> Well, I'm going back to Windoze for a while. I'm hoping to set up some kind of dual boot or something
<QueerAsFollk> no twidget
<QueerAsFollk> Windo$e is an evil force
<QueerAsFollk> run away run away
<supernix> Sounds alot like Haikyu QueerAsFollk 
<QueerAsFollk> lol
<twidget> Well, at the very least I'll be reinstalling nix
<twidget> bbl
<Kamping_Kaiser> twidget: why reinstall
<QueerAsFollk> The people did feast on sheeps, lambs, and aragutangs, and breakfast cereals
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs. putting on a cd
<QueerAsFollk> welcome jago
<jago> hello
<jago> can you tell me the password fr root login?
<QueerAsFollk> Welcoem Shawn
<QueerAsFollk> jago you would have set p the root password
<jago> hello shawn
<QueerAsFollk> do you need to change it?
<jago> what
<Kamping_Kaiser> no root by default
<QueerAsFollk> you would have established the root password at install jago
<Kamping_Kaiser> not a default instlal
<jago> then how
<Kamping_Kaiser> use sudo 
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo passwd root
<supernix> I can't seem to find the dictionary I do recall using one on one distro it must have been knoppix anyone know of a dictionary program for KDE
<Kamping_Kaiser> but imho don't enable root
<jago> imho?
<Kamping_Kaiser> InMyHubleOpinion
<supernix> it means "In My Humble Opiniont"
<jago> oh, why is that
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can do all root stuff with sudo - the systems set up that way
<Kamping_Kaiser> and if you need/want a root terminal just use "sudo -i" or "sudo -s"
<jago> oh, i just thought it would make it easyer to do system admin
<jago> ok
<shawn_> ya I've enabled root on my system, sometimes I like to log in as root, I like the option
<Kamping_Kaiser> jago, not realy
<othernoob> honestly, i don't really see the significant "security advantage" of disabling the root account and telling everyone to use sudo for everything instead
<othernoob> i really really am not getting it
<jago> thank you
<jago> i am also having trouble adding a new user, the process keeps crashing just as it is about to finish
<jago> any suggestions
<shawn_> oh, I asked this before but I'll give it another whirl, I tried to install KDE from universie it says it needs kdesdk but it's not going to be installed... so I install it and kde still won't install and has same error
<Kamping_Kaiser> universe? wtf?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jago, try the cli
<Kamping_Kaiser> always works ;)
<jago> what is cli
<shawn_> ya
<othernoob> command line interface
<Kamping_Kaiser> Command Line Intervace
<Kamping_Kaiser> s/v/f
<shawn_> ubuntu universe...
<jago> s/v/f ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but why is KDE in universe?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jago spelling/replacev/withf
<shawn_> because it's full KDE come with everything that is kde just not what kubuntu uses... that's what I think anyway
<jago> thank you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok shawn_, I'm not realy sure about KDE :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> jago, to add a user put "sudo adduser userlogin" into konsole
<bethor> short question, what is the root pasword for the live-cd kubuntu 5.04?
<bethor> s/pasword/password/
<Kamping_Kaiser> bethor, i don't think there is one
<Kamping_Kaiser> just type sudo -s
<shawn_> is therew any work being done on kynaptic?... for the never version of kubuntu
<shawn_> *next
<shawn_> lol
<othernoob> doesn't sudo -s ask for a password Kaiser?
<Kamping_Kaiser> just hit enter
<QueerAsFollk> kynaptic needs to be put out of its misery
<Kamping_Kaiser> on the live cds
<Kamping_Kaiser> shawn_: i think there is work being done
<othernoob> ah, never used the  live kubuntu
<bethor> Kamping_Kaiser, No, No, No please not the obvious <hit return> thing *lol*, I tried kubuntu, root and god you know ;-) but hey return that's not l33t
<shawn_> how do you send a private message in Konversation? been wondering
<othernoob> shawn_: either /msg name .. or /query name ..
<Kamping_Kaiser> or notice :
<Kamping_Kaiser> */notice
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<othernoob> Kamping_Kaiser: could you explain to me the significant security advantage of disabling the root account?
<jago> thanks again fr the help.
<Kamping_Kaiser> othernoob: no.
<Kamping_Kaiser> some people have thought it out i asume
<Kamping_Kaiser> apart from ssh, but you shuoldent allow ssh to root anyway
<othernoob> yea i don't get it. i mean, if it's to prevent noobs to fuck up, well, they'll do that with sudo just as well.
<bbailey> Primarily it's a matter of inexperienced users not being aware of the power of remaining in a superuser account continually and making some stupid lame noob mistake.
<shawn_> has anyone in here used KDE trunk (SVN) on kubuntu, I was running trunk on slackware and was wondering about any issues people have had with doing so on kubuntu
<othernoob> yea i understand that bbailey, but everyone tells them to just use sudo for everything instead
<bbailey> Sudo at least makes it explcite that you're about to do a superuser command, rather than like, simply forgetting which window you're in and fscking everything up.
<bbailey> explicite*
<shawn_> so that's a no on the KDE trunk?
* seth_k is away: sleep
<supernix> Does anyone know the name of a dictionary program for Kubuntu? I am looking for something I can lookup words from time to time
<Kamping_Kaiser> dict? check your apt-
<bbailey> kdict?
<crimsun> install dict and any of its dictionaries
<supernix> I looked and could not find Kdict
<bbailey> It's in universe
<supernix> hmmm I am not seeing it listed in Synaptic is there something I need to edit somewhere ?
<bbailey> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe <-- worked for me.
<bbailey> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> echo  "deb http://us.archive.Ubuntu.com/Ubuntu Hoary universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<supernix> OMG I can't su it wont take my password
<Kamping_Kaiser> ... can you be more specific?
<Kamping_Kaiser> su ? sudo ? root setup? what
<supernix> everytime I type su it asks for password then when I type mine in it said authentication failure
<Kamping_Kaiser> try sudo 
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you set the root password?
<supernix> nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you cant su
<Kamping_Kaiser> su root anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can su to other users, but not root
<supernix> Someone told me that I did not have to all they said was that I had to type su and my password
<supernix> OIC
<supernix> I was trying to edit that source.list file and could not because of permissions
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo -s for a root shell
<bethor> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<bethor> *lol*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<bethor> people are quite used to su I guess. That's what I tried some ninutes ago :-)
<bethor> *minutes
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. i use Debian and Ubuntu, so it gets confusing somtiems sshed into a box - is this Debian or Ubuntu :S
<supernix> hmm got some errors
<supernix> what is the url to that paste service ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pastebin is one
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders why its not in the toppic
<supernix> ok this is the errors I got http://pastebin.com/309870
<Kamping_Kaiser> make sure it's lowercase
<bethor> how much work is it to install ati drivers (r350) for ubuntu. Is there something like apt-get ati-drivers?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bethor: ati-glx or similar
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: and the us repos are dodgy
<bethor> k, I'll have a look. thx.
<supernix> what do you mean dodgy ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> a but sus... they often have md5sum problems, slow transfers etc
<supernix> OIC
<supernix> Well which universe should I use ?
<othernoob> one would think that in all america, it would be possible to find a server that simply works...too difficult for ubuntu it seems
<Kamping_Kaiser> try the us ones, if you get md5 errors, drop the us. off the front
<supernix> actually I can't
<supernix> you can't retrieve the packages from the US server
<supernix> that was the error I got
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. drop the us
<supernix> can you tell me how I can setup Konquerer to open in root mode? It makes it easier for me to edit files and such
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can sudo konqueror... i don't knw another way
<supernix> crap I can't get kate to start for some reason
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are you trying to use it for? as root or from the menu?
<supernix> I got it thanks everyone
<supernix> just curious what is the default permissions on that file ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sources list?
<bbailey> 644 for sourcese.list
<bbailey> sources.list*
<Kamping_Kaiser> mines owned by me :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be root.root
<supernix> I did chmod 666 /etc/apt/source.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> no :S
<monchy> 777
<Kamping_Kaiser> not safe
<supernix> I know that is probably a no no that is why I wanted to change it back
<Kamping_Kaiser> leave it as root.root 644
<supernix> so 644 is the right chmod
<supernix> ty everyone for the help
<_0kills> hey, anyone know how to kill the sound in KDE.. (i.e.. in gnome you type pkill esd)
<aseigo> killall -9 artsd
<aseigo> or just go into the control center
<aseigo> go to sound & multimedia -> sound system and turn it off =)
<_0kills> sweet, thanks man
<jpowers> _0kills: did someone answer your question?
* aseigo did
<jpowers> great
<jpowers> I just got disconnected and didn't see it.
<aseigo> =)
<_0kills> jpowers, yea, thanks
<skaman> hi guys
<skaman> can anybody help me?
<skaman> i have a problem..
<skaman> if I reboot from a terminal...no problem...if I reboot from kde panel i got a black screen and my pc freezes
<skaman> hi guys
<skaman> can anybody help me?
<skaman> i have a problem..
<skaman> if I reboot from a terminal...no problem...if I reboot from kde panel i got a black screen and my pc freezes
<shogouki> damn pyuic 3.13 has a bug with qsizepolicy arguments :/
<shogouki> too bad ><
<shogouki> pyqt 3.14.1 in breezy, sweet
<newbie> any one know about a good file sharing /transfer program with graphical interface
<Kamping_Kaiser> newbie: p2p type sharing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try asuzus
<Kamping_Kaiser> sp
<shogouki> azureus
<newbie> thanx i need to transfer files between to specific pcs though not to search and download
<jpowers> newbie: konquerer
<jpowers> newbie: konquerer has smb:/ and fish:/ kioslaves for samba and ssh respectively
<newbie> ok let me explain in more detail
<newbie> i am pc A running linux my friend pc B running window
<newbie> i can not log onto his pc for he is behind a router on privat lan but he can log on to me
<newbie> i need a gui for large file transfer for him to use
<jpowers> you need a file transfer client the supports SCP
<jpowers> that should work
<jpowers> or you need to create a samba share that he can access
<newbie> ok i can do either
<newbie> i tried with him psftp
<newbie> but he did not like the command prompt in it
<newbie> so if i create a samba share directory for him what shell he can use GU preferrebly for him to access the folder
<jpowers> samba should be accessible via explorer
<jpowers> if you use scp, he can download winscp
<newbie> so he type \\ipaddress\folder?
<jpowers> yeah, exactly
<newbie> ok great then  thanx jpowers
<jpowers> no problem.  I hope it works out for you.
<newbie> will try and see
<jay316> Hi
<jay316> Okay, right to the brass tacks.. I installed Ubuntu Hoary, and did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. the following packages did not install, and some of them are quite important to kde. all of them gave an md5sum mismatch
<jay316> akregator ark kuser psutils kfind kwifimanager kmailcvt klaptopdaemon kregexpeditor kdeutils
<jay316> im particularly concerned by kfind, but ark, kregexpeditor, and kuser are pretty important to me as well
<nikkia> from what i've seen, its a problem with the US download location
<jpatrick> that's right
<jay316> okay, so all i need to do is edit sources.list and change the us. to ??. ?
<nikkia> apparently, taking the us. from the front of the repository locations in /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update should cure it
<jpatrick> archive
<jay316> thank you very much :)
* jay316 can't wait to get the *&^% out of gnome
<jay316> are there sources that need to be added in order to get things like rar, ncompress, gv, and arj?
<jay316> because im being told that they have no installation candidate
<jay316> (removing the .us worked, btw)
<nikkia> they're probably in multiverse or universe
<nikkia> multiverse
<nikkia> and universe for arj, so you'd want to add both
<jay316> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<jay316> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<jay316>  <-- Would I change universe to multiverse in order to add the multiverse archives as well?
<nikkia> just try uncommenting them first, i can't remember if universe is a superset of multiverse
<nikkia> if rar doesn't show up, then yes, duplicate and change universe->multiverse
<nikkia> i have both listed in my sources, but i can't remember if i did that unthinking, or had a reason :)
<jay316> rar has no candidate, so i need to add multiverse
<nikkia> ok, then i probably had a reason :)
<jay316> without seeing kde, so far i have to say ubuntu is pretty slick
<newbie> can i share folder with samba over the internet?
<jay316> since i have your attention, let me pick your brain one more time. How do I enable root? I'm used to doing things a certain way (former knoppix/deb sid/sarge user), and not having root is just strange
<jay316> newbie: that's exactly what samba does
<newbie> jay316 so how can i connect to my shared folder on the internet lets say using ie
<nikkia> jay, its better to get out of that habit, really, sudo -s and sudo -i are a good substitute for su when you *really* need a shell as root
<nikkia> jay, but if you really feel you need to enable root, 'sudo passwd'
<nikkia> jay, once you're used to sudo, its faster too, sudo -e is particularly useful
<jay316> well, first you need to make sure that port 139 is forwarded ont he router where your shared folder is, or you're using uPNP. Once you've done that, you go to the network neighborhood and add a network place using 11.22.33.44/sharename
<nikkia> most ISPs block 139 now anyway
<jay316> i do use sudo, that's not the point :>
<jay316> anyways, im gonna reboot this beast and start up kde to see how i like kubuntu, ill brb
<newbie> hay i have static ip address so no problem there
<newbie> ment jay lol but he left already
<jay316> slick
<newbie> welcome back jay
<jay316> i like it
<jay316> ty
<jay316> remind me though, in the future
<nikkia> yes?
<jay316> kynaptic is pretty, but rather lacking
<newbie> remind you of what
<nikkia> oh, yeah, i use aptitude
<newbie> synaptic is much better
<jay316> synaptic is your friend :D
<newbie> and aptitude is cleaner
<aseigo> synaptic is pretty useless as well
<nikkia> the only issue with aptitude, is i can't work out htf you install a source package, i don't think you can :/
<aseigo> if you install any packages that have post-install scripts that require user input, you're screwed
<nikkia> not that its something most people need to do anyway
<aseigo> not to mention the UI is highly non-intuitive. once you know where things are hidden, it's ok, but just ok
<jay316> okay, im used to an app from kde in knoppix called screen size & rotate, but i dont see it on my menu anywhere.. anybody know where it is?
<nikkia> jay, its in one of the kde packages NOT installed by default :/
<aseigo> krandr ...
<jay316> i installed everything else int he hoary kde dir
<jay316> nikkia, do you happen to know the name of it? it has to be in kde universe, cause it's not in kubuntu
<nikkia> no idea :/
<nikkia> i miss it myself
<jay316> ill find it
<nikkia> it should be in kdebase, apparently
<nikkia> the functionality is in kcontrol, under peripherals/display
<jay316> hrmm
<jay316> it doesnt like 1280x960 doesnt list it im gonna have to hack around with XF86Config-4
<nikkia> but i can't find the systray app anyway
<nikkia> jay, no you're not :P
<nikkia> [k] ubunutu uses Xorg
<jay316> okay
<jay316> fine
<jay316> :>
<jpatrick> :|
<jay316> I am unfamiliar with Xorg
<jay316> how do i add 1280x960?
<spiral> jay316: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jay316> ty
<spiral> jay316: & almost same as XF86config-4...
<jay316> i see this
* nikkia has an idea
<nikkia> my PC at the office still runs knoppix, i can use that to find where the 'screen size and rotate' app is :P
<jay316> good idea
<jay316> can you ssh to it?
<jay316> i have a knoppix live cd here, but id rather not boot it
<jay316> ill be back in a minute, gonna apply these changes to the xserver
<nikkia> jay, yeah, ssh'ed in right now
<McScruff> is there anyone here who's brains i can pick?
<McScruff> would this work on kde http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/skippy
<spiral> McScruff: did you try kompose ?
<nikkia> McScruff: there is already something very similar for kde
<nikkia> yeah, that :P
<spiral> nikkia: ;-)
<McScruff> ooo lemmie go look
<McScruff> thankyou
<McScruff> installing now :)
<McScruff> another app in the bottom right :(
<nikkia> heh, i had to think about that
* nikkia must remember not everyone has their panel at the top of the screen
<McScruff> lol
<McScruff> i dont like it at the top
<McScruff> im very fussy
<McScruff> a windows whore for too many years
<nikkia> ok, the app we're looking for is krandrtray
<nikkia> what do you know, it IS installed
<nikkia> just has no *"&U*^ing menu
<nikkia> jay, found it
<jay316> hai
<nikkia> jay, it IS installed
<jay316> and it is?
<nikkia> jay, but has no menu item
<nikkia> krandrtray
<jay316> someone tried to tell us that
<jay316> but allt hey said was krandr
<jay316> i think im gonna have to turn off translucency and shadows till i get a slightly better video card
<jay316> cause umm
<jay316> this sucks
<nikkia> the odd thing is, i knew it was a feature of xrandr
<nikkia> so i looked for krandr* and kderandr* but didn't see it
<nikkia> anyway, menu entry added to System now :)
<jay316> i just added it to my panel and it'll stick there forever :D
<nikkia> i don't trust the session stuff enough for that
<nikkia> and that time when the session fails to save/load it, i'll have forgotten the name again
<jay316> lol
<nikkia> this reminds me, however, i planned on spending 15 on a VESA100 arm for my desk
<nikkia> good grief
<nikkia> spam from vmware about the vmware conference in vegas
<nikkia> exactly how exciting can a conference dedicated to one app be ?
<jay316> it's a pretty impressive app
<cloud> hi nikkia
<nikkia> hi cloud
<cloud> do youn know why my msn crashes every 20 minutes?
<cloud> it's a demo version? :D :D
<jay316> so if i make another user account, will that user be able to just sudo and gain root?
<cloud> amsn i mean..
<nikkia> cloud, i use kopete
<cloud> it's better?
<nikkia> jay, not by default, no
<nikkia> jay, you'd have to add that user to the /etc/sudoers file for that to happen
<nikkia> cloud, i think so, but thats me
<jay316> and why is it that i hit "administrator mode" in kcontrol and it just sits there saying "loading" but nothing is happening?
<nikkia> jay, because there is a bug in administrator mode
<nikkia> use kdesu kcontrol instead
<jay316> gotchya
<jay316> :-?
<jay316> except i just hit that from the run box and nothing happened
<qbit> this "package management" system is really beginning to piss me off
<jay316> it seems like things would be a lot more similar between two debian systems
<jay316> how do i get the plain old kdm interface back? :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jay316> you mean kdm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, if you did a strait Kubuntu install
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless I'm misinterperating what you want to dl
<Kamping_Kaiser> *do
<jay316> I want kdm to look like kdm
<jay316> with a list of users with icons ont he left
<qbit> i installed the sarge2 deb packages for kvirc and it works flawlessly
<nikkia> jay, i prefer the kubuntu look personally :)
<OculusAquilae> hi
<qbit> now kynaptic wants to remove them before allowing anything else to be done
<jay316> teho
<qbit> how to fix?
<jay316> i dont think that did it, but ill go check
<nikkia> jay, if you want to put it back, tho, edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and turn themes off
<qbit> i've tried dselect and even using the "=" to set them to hold status changes nothing
<qbit> this is really beginning to piss me off  :(
<nikkia> qbit, erk, dselect is evil
<qbit> lol
<nikkia> its been deprecated in debian for as long as i can remember
<qbit> all i want to do is mark the sarge2 package so kynaptic will forget all about it - but don't know how
<jay316> can i just set theme to nothing?
<nikkia> jay, just set UseThemes=no
<nikkia> UseTheme=false   rather
<jay316> worked like a charm :) thanks, man
<nikkia> man? grrrrr
<jay316> figure of speech
<jay316> my humblest of apologies, ma'am
<jay316> now to install baghira and kxdocker :)
<jay316> i could have sworn i had baghira
<jay316> grrr
<jay316> brb
<jay316> now this is SLICK
* jay316 is very happy with himself :F
<jay316> err LD
<jay316> blah
<jay316> :D
<jay316> kubuntu is your friend
<jay316> thank you, everyone, for your help
<jay316> especially you, nikkia
* jay316 bows
<alanbcohen> hello
<alanbcohen> I have problems with kynaptic
<Mez> which is ?
<skaman> hi guys
<skaman> can anybody hel p me?
<alanbcohen> it fails to dload all packages requested; can't figure out what is going wrong.
<Mez> skaman, ask your question
<skaman> i have this problem
<Mez> alanbcohen, try using apt-get to install the packages, it gives error messages
<skaman> if I press K and ther reboot or shut down the computer button i get a black screen
<Mez> type sudo apt-get install package 
<skaman> and no reboot
<Mez> but replace package with the package
<Mez> skaman - when you do it - try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you bring up a console - hit ctrl+alt+del there to reboot
<Mez> skaman - when you do it - try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you bring up a console - hit ctrl+alt+del there to reboot
<skaman> if i open a terminal
<skaman> and give reboot or halt
<skaman> roboots 
<skaman> with no problem
<alanbcohen> tried to use sudo apt-get install {packagename} but get errors on something open 
<skaman> but i want to reboot or shut down from KDE!
<alanbcohen> even tried to get kpackage instead via apt-get
<alanbcohen> how would I change the servers kynaptic is trying to use to a 'better' mirror?
<skaman> edit sources.list
<alanbcohen> any recommendations as to what to change sources.list to?
<jpatrick> remove the us.
<alanbcohen> sudoedit sources.list
<jay316> wow
<jay316> irc via gaim is pretty
<jpatrick> I prefer Trillian
<jpatrick> have to test it via Crossover tho
* aseigo pets his kopete
<supernix> Trillian for Linux ?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> but it would rock!
<Mez> use IRC via XChat :D
<jpatrick> i think...
<supernix> I did use Trillian often 
<supernix> I think I am using Kontact or something like that now
<jpatrick> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillian_%28instant_messenger%29
<supernix> I saw something thought that looked alot like trilian before though could it have been Gaim ?
<jpatrick> I'm using it now
<supernix> Or is Gaim a Gnome app ?
<aseigo> supernix: you're probably thinking of kopete
<jpatrick> it is
<aseigo> well, it's a gtk+ app
<supernix> that is what I figured
<supernix> what is the best IM client for KDE ?
<jpatrick> Kopete
<aseigo> kopete
<jay316> GAIM = (G)nome (A)(I)(M)
<jpatrick> :D
<aseigo> jay316: KDE: Kool Desktop Environment. and?
<jay316> blah
<jay316> heh
<aseigo> it's called a misnomer =)
<jay316> im incredibly happy with kubuntu :) especially now that it looks like my regular desktop
<jpatrick> I'm still waiting for my ubuntu CD
<jay316> i downloaded
<jpatrick> I have no burner
<jay316> i also ordered, though.. cant wait for my powerpc copy to show up
<aseigo> jay316: btw.. heh http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q1
<jay316> gonna breathe some life into this old g3 sitting over here
<aseigo> jay316: i thought i remember them disowning their own acronym. much as we did ;)
<jay316> heh
<aseigo> it's kind of like when you see those pictures of yourself back in high school...
<aseigo> ... and you're like.. "what the HELL was i thinking with hair like that?!"
<jay316> well, folks
<jay316> it's 730
<jay316> im going to bed
<jpatrick> Gaim's smileys aren't that good...
<jay316> i should take a screenshot or two first
<jay316> hey, does ubuntu have a package that does a bootsplash for you or am i gonna have to do it the old fashioned way?
<jpatrick> http://www.kde-look.org/
<jay316> im aware of the site, im just wondering if im going to have to patch and recompile my kernel
<twidget> What is the SuperKaramba package titled?
<supernix> does anyone else have trouble loggin into MSN using Kopete ?
<aseigo> it's working here
<aseigo> build as of a few hours ago
<SauRoN> somebody plz help
<supernix> I have version .10 what version are you using ?
<SauRoN> i was using Kubuntu just fine
<SauRoN> when I was on 56K
<SauRoN> but now switched to DSL
* aseigo is using kde from svn
<SauRoN> and I can browse just fine
<SauRoN> but I can't use APT for some arb reason
<aseigo> supernix: ah.. i think you need 0.10.1 ... have you upgraded to KDE 3.4.1?
<SauRoN> should I be opening special ports on the router or something?
<supernix> Nah I aint upgraded anything just installed a few programs
<supernix> I was meaning to ask about that I saw a button that said upgrade packages not sure if I should push that one or not
<Kamping_Kaiser> SauRoN: no you shoulent
<Kamping_Kaiser> is the router set up as a proxy?
<SauRoN> KK : Any ideas then?
<SauRoN> KK : Router is running DHCP server to 3 machines
<SauRoN> only the Kubuntu box is having issues
<aseigo> supernix: if you upgrade to 3.4.1 you'll be able to log into msn again =)
<SauRoN> other 2 are fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you can browse the web fine from the Kubuntu box?
<SauRoN> KK : as I said browsing is fine as well, just connecting to sources is an issue
<supernix> hmmmm ok how do I go about the update then ?
<SauRoN> KK : can I pm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> SauRoN: yes, sure
<aseigo> supernix: let me grab you the info
<aseigo> supernix: add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<aseigo> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341/ hoary-updates main
<aseigo> then do an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade dist
<Kamping_Kaiser> aseigo: huh?
<Kamping_Kaiser> upgrade dist?
<aseigo> minus the dist. =P it's 05:50 and i've yet to sleep. bah. i should.
<supernix> aseigo, is this beta or stable ?
<aseigo> stable. 3.4.1
<aseigo> it's the first bug fix release for 3.4
<supernix> ah ok
<Ixion83> Hi :) The ubuntu foundation will be use by Kubuntu or not ?
<supernix> I don't know where but I read something about anything in the Universe would not be tested by Kubuntu security and such this was not a comforting statement and still confuses me
<Kamping_Kaiser> i would have thought apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade might be a better way to go?
<McScruff> whats te console command to see what kde your running?
<aseigo> kde-config --verson
<Ixion83> Hi :) The ubuntu foundation will be use by Kubuntu or not ?
<McScruff> ty
<McScruff> Qt: 3.3.3
<McScruff> KDE: 3.4.1
<McScruff> kde-config: 1.0
<McScruff> :)
<supernix> ok so I do apt-get; apt-get upgrade dist ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<supernix> will this upgrade all my programs or just KDE ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whatevers installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> it will update your  DIST
<Kamping_Kaiser> ribution
<supernix> ok thanks guys for helping me
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries
<Kamping_Kaiser> come back for more help :D
<supernix> will I have to log out of everything to do this ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if it upgrades the kernel you hav eto reboot, otherwise a logout will be fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can upgrade from inside Kubuntu by the way
<supernix> so logout then run those commans ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, now
<Kamping_Kaiser> just from a konsole :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should probably add sudoes into those commands - unless you do it from a root shell
<supernix> hmm it said those packages could not be authenticated when it was getting ready to update I guess that means they were not signed or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you only downloading from offical repos?
<supernix> I am downloading from the one that aseigo  told me about 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok that's offical
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can get from there:D
<aseigo> yeah, the 3.4.1 packages weren't signed for some reason
<Kamping_Kaiser> wierd
<supernix> oic
<supernix> I Know that one source that is in their says it is the universe collection
<supernix> there*
<McScruff> i updated by using the link in the topic
<supernix> just curious will this update OpenOffice to 2.0 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: probably not
<Kamping_Kaiser> (phone call)
<spiral> hmmm, about the qt4 link in topic, can it be used to upgrade qt in hoary ?
<spiral> is there a repo I could add to my sources.list if so ?
<supernix> LOL just my luck
<supernix> 1.14 should be fine though
<spiral> supernix: you could install ooo2 with the .debs available ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 4 out supernix :o ok
<supernix> ? what do you mean 4 out?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: oo.o2 is in Breezy, but not Hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.1.4
<supernix> OIC
<supernix> my bad
<spiral> supernix: you can install with the .debs in hoary... I do it
<Kamping_Kaiser> spiral: sorry i don't know about qt
<spiral> Kamping_Kaiser: all right, maybe someone else ? ;-)
<supernix> guys why do I keep getting a message about activating slow keys
<supernix> DOes my pc think I am retarded ?
<spiral> supernix: http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: sounds like it ;)
<supernix> :-(
<supernix> Errors were encountered while processing:
<supernix>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<supernix> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<supernix> what is that all about ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you sudo it?
<supernix> I was in root
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> any more to the error?
<supernix> I did a sudo earlier while we were working on the source.list file and stayed there
<supernix> nope that is all it gave me
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok...
<Kamping_Kaiser> try running the apt-get dist-upgrade again, or apt-get -f install to see if that helps
<supernix> well that time it ran and just finished back at the prompt no errors
<supernix> kewl
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sometimes it does that sort of thing
<supernix> I was just thinking after seeing a font package I recall everyone fighting to get the MS fonts for thier WM
<McScruff> how can i set samba up?
<supernix> Now everything seems fine and like they have come up with their own fonts
<skrible> wow, I love this cubuntu at this monet <3
<lee> Hi! My Creative CT4810 soundcard doesn't work! Please help me.
<skrible> Only what this need is fvwm2 whit nice confs :)
<supernix> So Kamping_Kaiser do I need to logout and back in?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: did it change any kernel stuff?
<supernix> I dont know
<Kamping_Kaiser> if it just did KDE, logout, kill X and login agian
<supernix> how can I find out ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> was there any kernel-image or kernel-modules stuff as part of the upgrade?
<lee> Can someone please help me?
<supernix> so I logout then type kill X and then log back in by typing kde ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lee: sorry, i don't know
<lee> Kamping_Kaiser: :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: log out, hit ctrl+alt+backspace then when x comes up, log in agiain
<supernix> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck
<supernix> ty now im getting nervous
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<lee> How can I find out what soundcard I am using?
<js_> lspci
<lee> Multimedia audio controller?
<js_> yes
<lee> ok
<lee> thanks
<lee> \I have two
<lee> what does that mean?
<supernix> uh oh
<js_> have you got one on your motherboard and one in a pci slot?
<supernix> first signs of trouble
<supernix> going to media does not show the mounted drives or the unmounted
<lee> ywa
<lee> yes
<lee> supernix, perhaps you disable kded whatever?
<supernix> what is kded ?
<coruja> for the 'german-reading': http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,364354,00.html :)
<supernix> hmm I followed the instructions on how to mount a drive on bootup but it did not work for some reason
<Kamping_Kaiser> sata drive?
<supernix> yea
<supernix> Is that bad ?
<othernoob> yes. nothing can be done for you :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> mines great supernix
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<supernix> LOL crap
<Kamping_Kaiser> ata_piix
<nikkia> gah
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's the only one i had to add to get my drive working
<supernix> Come on now what can I do I followed the directions all except I substituded hda1 with sda1
<supernix> what is ata_piix ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have added the sata modules?
<Kamping_Kaiser> >.<
<supernix> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's the sata "driver" for my system
<supernix> Ok can I find those in Synaptic ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be there, just add it to /etc/modules
<supernix> I can mount the drive manually fine just when I did a reboot just then it would not mount it at boot time
<Kamping_Kaiser> that might not be the one for your system, but give it a shot
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, same
<Kamping_Kaiser> but no more :D
<othernoob> why would he need something extra if he can mount it just fine manually?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo echo "ata_piix" >> /etc/modules
<Kamping_Kaiser> because it has to mount before hotplug
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't ask me, i just work here :P
<othernoob> lol
<supernix> my drive is a WD SATA as I recall
<Kamping_Kaiser> (no, I'm not a dev)
<Kamping_Kaiser> use that driver - sos mine
<othernoob> i didnt think you are ;) or else you'd probably have an answer ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: do this "sudo echo "ata_piix" >> /etc/modules" and reboot, should "just work"
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> someone would have taken it that way
<othernoob> but i just don't get it. i mean. what's done differently when mounting during bootup..
<othernoob> besides time and place ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nothing
<othernoob> exactly
<othernoob> so why is there a need for something extra
<supernix> gosh I keep getting permission denied
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's just the drive has to be loaded before hotplug
<Kamping_Kaiser> othernoob: all i know is this is how to fix it... for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm sure someone has written esseys about why and how, but for me, well fsck it!
<othernoob> lol
<othernoob> i'll never ever have sata so it doesn't really matter to me. was just curious
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: then sudo -s and then do the same thing from a root shell
<othernoob> because it doesn't really make sense
<supernix> use the command with the quotes ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think it's to do with when the module is initalised, but nfi about how
<Kamping_Kaiser> around ata_piix yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> put what your going to do here
<supernix> ok now let me reboot again see how that works
<supernix> echo "ata_piix" >> /etc/modules
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you clobbe the file your screwed :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> *clobber
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, cool
<supernix> but I was root when I did that 
<Kamping_Kaiser> still cool
<supernix> I did sudo -i first then the commands
<supernix> gravy
<supernix> Now I will give this puppy a whirl
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you had gone
<Kamping_Kaiser> echo "ata_piix" > /etc/modules
<Kamping_Kaiser> we would have a problem :o
<supernix> Is it bad to mount a NTFS at boot time AKA security risk ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl supernix
<othernoob> why would it be?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: no, just don't alow write to it
<supernix> Ok I didnt know if it might allow someone to read the contents of hte drive other than me
<Kamping_Kaiser> um...
<othernoob> that depends on the permission
<Kamping_Kaiser> come again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh well. we might see
<othernoob> naa, he's gone for good :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hahahaha
* Kamping_Kaiser checks IM logs
<Kamping_Kaiser> 60MB = all networks (IRC/icq/MSN/yahoo)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 57MB = IRC
<Kamping_Kaiser>  :O
<othernoob> why do you log it anyway
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: mine are more like 340MB for irc, <1MB for MSN
<supernix> Ok im back
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL thanks nikkia ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: bugger
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<nikkia> of course, i have irc logs going back to 1994
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o omg
<othernoob> nikkia what for?
<nikkia> othernoob: what do you mean 'what for?'
<supernix> CRAP it still did not work
<othernoob> what do you have logs of 11 years for?
<othernoob> what do you use em for
<nikkia> its useful to be able to go back and see what someone said to you, or you to them
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, bingo
<nikkia> othernoob: they're trivial to keep, i rarely use them, but they're useful to have
<othernoob> but 11 years?
<nikkia> othernoob: why not? they're incredibly trivial to keep
<Kamping_Kaiser> othernoob: don't question... those logs are historical value
<othernoob> lol
<supernix> Kamping_Kaiser, now what do I do it still did not work
<othernoob> yes i'm sure, some day you'll find them in books.
<nikkia> othernoob: let me put it this way...
<Kamping_Kaiser> supernix: you head over to ubuntuforums.org and have a search
<nikkia> if i ever run into the pornstar i know from the net, i can prove she promised me a bit of lesbo sex
<othernoob> alright, got you ;)
<nikkia> altho, last time i spoke to her, she was planning on going to a convent!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol nikkia
<othernoob> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<nikkia> (her life was in a mess, she was in a very abusive relationship, etc etc)
<Kamping_Kaiser> holliday?
<Kamping_Kaiser> somewhere she could walk around...
<othernoob> would i happen to have seen her somewhere nikkia? ;)
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: her boyfriend had screwed her career by making her overeat until she was tubby
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ouch
<othernoob> but there's tubby porn too :o
<nikkia> he 'didn't like the idea of her being with other men' so wanted to force her out of her career
<nikkia> anyway, enough of that off-topic-ness
<nikkia> (although, she was a linux user!)
<Kamping_Kaiser> naturalmon
<othernoob> well, she was opensource, wasn't she nikkia ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ew
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gross
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps othernoob around a *lot* with tubby gay porn
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> finishes the last of his bacardi 151 >.<
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's that?
* Kamping_Kaiser feels chuffed... i just rememberd a tar sequence :D
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: you memorise tar files??
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. no
<nikkia> that is the most bizarre hobby i've ever heard :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> a tar uncomresion
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> passes time :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> you know, those natives in som efar off jungle who will kill you unless you can tell them the coding for intels compiilers tar file... same old story 
<nikkia> '3A....9F.....1C......5...5....5...B? *bang*'
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> less install.sh
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
* Kamping_Kaiser covers up mistake
<othernoob> nikkia, would you happen to know an online store with dvorak keyboards for other languages than english?
<nikkia> othernoob: nope
<nikkia> othernoob: your best bet is to buy something like das keyboard and stick the keycaps on yourself
<othernoob> das keyboard?
<nikkia> google for it, its a keyboard with no legends
<Kamping_Kaiser> happy hacker :D get one of them
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: urgh
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nikkia> i like my cursor keys and F keys, thank you very much
<othernoob> fuck me, 80 $ for it :o
<nikkia> now, if you were offering a LK451 i'd grab at it
* nikkia makes a mental note to talk to her boss next week about ordering a LK451
<nikkia> the only UK vendor sells only to businesses, he said if i ever need something from a company like that, let him know and they can open a business account with them
<Kamping_Kaiser> her bos o_0
<nikkia> yes, its called employment
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0_o *her* boss o_0
<supernix> hmmm I have kmail installed but can't find it in the menu
<nikkia> urgh
* nikkia just ran over one of those satchets of 'silica gel' with the wheel of her chair
<nikkia> little round balls of silica everywhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O yer a gurl?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow i diden't know that O_O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no offence
<supernix> ug just noticed that I can't find the personal information manager
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL
<nikkia> oh no, attack of the not-very-observant geeks :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i think she just dissed us...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think so too :p
<othernoob> no, just him Kaiser :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P good oh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what is this pick on Foamy day
<nikkia> no, that's tomorrow, i'm just warming up
<othernoob> you're an easy target ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> YOU WILL ALL FEEL MY SQUERRLY RATH!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Kamping_Kaiser> i wont... i wont be here :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<othernoob> nikkia, just curious, what do you do for a living?
<nikkia> i'm a software engineer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats so cool
<uniq> hello people.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> must be alot of work
<othernoob> oh okay, i was always wondering how people are capable of being on irc while they're at work
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<nikkia> othernoob: i work from home most of the time these days
<nikkia> i have been known to tunnel a ssh connection to hide my irc session at work on really slow days tho
<othernoob> sounds like i should become a software engineer as well. i don't like getting up in the morning :)
<nikkia> othernoob: i tend to work harder when i'm working at home
<Kamping_Kaiser> honestly, what sort of slacker are you  :P
<nikkia> instead of getting up at 7:30, idling til 8:30, getting to the office at 9, and then 'working', at home i tend to get up at 8, get coffee and start working at 8:10
<othernoob> what the hell is wrong with you :p
<nikkia> also, when i'm working at home, i tend to work thru til 7 most nights, and 11-3am other nights
<othernoob> you..you love pcs dont you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :q
<nikkia> othernoob: i enjoy my job
<nikkia> i was recently offered 5k+ to go work for a competitor, turned it down
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S that :q was supposed to be somwhere else
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: repeat after me, irc is not vi, irc is not vi...
<nikkia> (although irc CAN be emacs :)
<othernoob> nikkia why did you turn it down?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes boss :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nikkia> othernoob: wasn't interested in leaving my current job
<othernoob> well of course..that's a valid reason
<nikkia> othernoob: it was a bit weird tho
<othernoob> why?
<nikkia> at the time, my current employer was talking about closing the offices and moving, and i told them i had no interest in upping and moving somewhere else
<nikkia> so i had to think a bit about whether i'd take the offer, it'd mean upping and moving too, but it would be more pay, and a cheaper area to live in, and that'd be ALMOST worth it
<nikkia> in the end, my employer decided to 'not move far' anyway, although we still don't know where too
<nikkia> if worst comes to the worst, there is a lack of decent talent in this industry anyway, so i could just call up the recruiter and tell him i want a new job, and i'd probably have something in a couple of weeks
<othernoob> i see
<othernoob> btw, since you're a soft.eng., would you happen to know Haskell?
<nikkia> nope
<othernoob> didn't think so.
<nikkia> i keep meaning to look at it, but can never find the time
<nikkia> scheme is my functional language of choice
<othernoob> same here. even though i can find the time but not the interest.
<othernoob> is scheme easy?
<nikkia> reasonably easy
<nikkia> if you can grasp functional programming
<nikkia> it gets a bit hard when you try to use call/cc, but you can do most stuff without using call/cc
<othernoob> not sure about that. so far, the only obvious pro for functional programming i could think of was learning recursion..
<othernoob> and a lot less to type
<nikkia> othernoob: some types of processing are just easier with functional languages
<othernoob> yea i can understand that, but functional languages are slow and ressourcehungry
<nikkia> depends what you're comparing them to, and trying to do
<othernoob> then again. java appears to be ressourcehungry as well.
<nikkia> my favourite approach is C/C++ for GUI/stuff that is used a lot, and embedded scheme for overall algorithm
<nikkia> othernoob: and chicken's output seems to be fairly fast
<nikkia> but chicken is more of a 'i've finished development and are sure i'm not going to change my code much' process
<nikkia> (it converts scheme code into C code)
<othernoob> i've only done c and java so far..and haskell..
<nikkia> it'd take too long to list all the languages i feel reasonably comfortable using :)
<othernoob> i have time and you're a fast at typing :p
<othernoob> -a
<nikkia> ok... C, java, C++, Objective-C, Ada, Smalltalk, Lisp, Scheme, Forth, Fortran, Cobol, prolog, Pascal, Modula-2, python, php, SQL
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<nikkia> out of those, i've programmed C, Java, C++, Scheme, python and Fortran commercially
<othernoob> you consider sql a language?
<nikkia> othernoob: yes
<nikkia> when you start getting into stored procedures, its most definitely a language
<jpatrick> C++ and PHP
<nikkia> if all you touch is SELECT, INSERT and UPDATE, with an occasional CREATE TABLE, then no, that's not SQL as a language
<jpatrick> C++ is okay...
<nikkia> othernoob: and i didn't list the dozen or so assembler dialects i've used in that list either :)
<othernoob> lol
<nikkia> had to do some SH-3 assembler for my job just a few months ago, in fact
<othernoob> how did you ever manage to learn all these languages
<nikkia> othernoob: lots of time :)
<othernoob> of course, but where did you find the time?
<othernoob> i mean, a language isn't a 1month thing now is it
<kalenedrael> sure it is
<nikkia> othernoob: i learnt C in a little under 4 hours
<kalenedrael> you can easily learn C in a month
<nikkia> a month would be luxury
<kalenedrael> i'm learning C
<kalenedrael> currently i don't know what the fuck a pointer is, but it's only been a few days
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<othernoob> well, i didn't mean the syntax and the basics.
<nikkia> i sat down with 'A Book on C' at 1pm on sunday 22nd October 1989, and left the uni computer labs at 5pm feeling reasonably confident i knew C :)
<othernoob> you sure have a dairy for that..lol
<othernoob> diary*
<nikkia> and i had a game of two of ularn that afternoon too, so it was less than 4 hours
<jpatrick> I learnt C++ from a book
<jpatrick> PHP though hacking my web forum
<silas> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<jpatrick> hi
<silas> hey, do you know the kubuntu initialization script?
<silas> where can i find it?
<kalenedrael> what init script?
<kalenedrael> which init script?
<silas> on slack, /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<kalenedrael> there are scripts everywhere
<kalenedrael> ah
<silas> but on kubuntu, I don't know.
<kalenedrael> yes, it should be there
<nikkia> silas: [k] ubuntu uses the SysV approach to rc scripts
<kalenedrael> it's in /etc/rc*.d
<nikkia> ie, /etc/inittab spawns off processing of the contents of /etc/rc<runlevel>.d
<silas> there is a lot of rc*.d
<nikkia> silas, the default runlevel is 2
<kalenedrael> yeah
<silas> ah
<nikkia> hence, /etc/rc2.d is the one that is of most interest to you
<silas> so I can put my scripts at runlevel 2
<kalenedrael> yeah
<othernoob> nikkia, what did you program when you were learning? my main problem with learning a language is that i don't know what to do. 
<silas> all in rc2.d would be executed?
<nikkia> othernoob: depends on which language you're referring to
<silas> so do I have just to put my script in rc2.d?
<jpatrick> othernoob: I just did what the book told me to do
<silas> shell script
<nikkia> othernoob: with C, i mostly just went thru the book's tutorials, then started porting the adventure game i'd written in DEC Pascal, to play as a MUD written in C
<silas> ok. thx. see ya!
<nikkia> the adventure was always supposed to be multi-user, but it was just too hard to do on VMS with Pascal
<nikkia> which was part of the reason why i wanted to learn C and port it to the ultrix systems we had
<nikkia> tcp sockets are a *lot* easier to do a multi-user game with than VMS's mailboxes :)
<othernoob> well, i've done the things suggested in my java book for example. but afterwards..well..yea..all i could think of was a calculator..
<othernoob> a lottery simulator..
<othernoob> and yea that was that..
<othernoob> i mean, without someone telling me what to do.
<jpatrick> restarr brb
<nikkia> othernoob: for the first 'non-taught' language i learnt, Fortran, i set myself a goal of writing a simulator for a satellite launching system
<othernoob> mmh, i assume that requires knowledge about how a sat.launch.sys works
<nikkia> othernoob: no, it required a book on orbital mechanics from the library :)
<othernoob> lol
<othernoob> close enough :)
<nikkia> the basic principles of how a guided rocket works aren't that hard to figure out
<nikkia> the hard part is knowing what orbit you need, etc
<othernoob> i study computer science but am thinking of ditching it, since i don't know what to do with it. it's not that it's too difficult to learn, just that i don't see the practical use of it
* nikkia starts up beep again to listen to this album she's addicted to :P
<antrix> i just downloaded kubuntu hoary iso.. but can't find a blank cd to burn :(
<antrix> i remember reading somewhere that grub can boot from an iso using chainloader
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, not sending you one
<nikkia> i don't think that's technically a bug report :P
<antrix> anyone knows how exactly that works ?
<antrix> :) not asking for CD
* Kamping_Kaiser cracks pointless jokes about rtfmiing and being the one who knows ;)
<nikkia> antrix: i suspect you can just tell it the location of the .iso and do the normal 'boot from an unsupported disk format' like you do with windows, ie, chainloader +1
<antrix> so 'root (hd0,0)/cd.iso' followed by 'chainloader +1' ?
<nikkia> umm, perhaps
<nikkia> i'm not sure it'd work tho really
<antrix> why not? 
<nikkia> it might find the kernel, and perhaps even load it, but then where's the kernel/installer going to find the stuff from the CD from ?
<antrix> hmm
<antrix> ok.. at least if it boots, it'll be worth it. nice trick to know :)
<nikkia> surely there is somewhere there that sells blank CDs on a sunday ? can't you just wait til morning ?
<antrix> wait? :)
<nikkia> antrix, its 10pm there, right?
<nikkia> or are you not really in singapore ?
<antrix> nikkia: 10:30 actually.. and yes, singapore
<nikkia> well, there you go then, get an early night, and go buy some CDs in the morning :P
<nikkia> i'm sure somewhere there sells them on sunday, it is, after all, one of the most technically advanced cities in the world :)
<antrix> :))
<antrix> thing is, i installed suse 9.3 a couple of days ago.. and for some reason sound doesn't work
<buz> ive seen them at gas statsions even lately
<antrix> and i've got these movies rented which i have to return tomorrow :(
<othernoob> rip em then ;)
<antrix> ooh.. be a pirate, huh? ;)
<nikkia> antrix, its 'caching' not piracy :)
<antrix> :D
<othernoob> exactly lol
<nikkia> as long as you delete the .vobs as soon as you've watched them, i don't see the problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL nikkia
<othernoob> but.. what makes you think sound will work in kubuntu?
<antrix> so i go watch TV now? no way!
<antrix> oh,, sound has always worked on this machine.. it's an onboard ac97
<stibby> i have that
<antrix> some reason.. suse 9.3 it didn't work
<stibby> yep; kubuntu detects it
<antrix> i was using ubuntu before suse.. worked out of the box
<stibby> antrix: what is the name of your motherboard
<antrix> it's a laptop.. ibm r40
<stibby> oh
<antrix> aaron seigo hangs out in #kubuntu.. that's cool
<stibby> yeah
<stibby> we were talking to him last night :)
<antrix> he's running kubuntu or just checking out?
<stibby> probably just helping us for our kde problems
<stibby> he's probably running hard core debian or gentoo
<antrix> :-)
<antrix> how's state of breezy? as in dist-upgrading from hoary will not land me in hell will it?
<uniq> you'll have to change some config files and stuff to make it work.
<stibby> what is different in breezy?
<antrix> uniq: make what work?
<antrix> stibby: for one, i think everything is gcc 4 compiled.. so speed!
<uniq> antrix: X 
<antrix> uniq: u mean X is broken in breezy?
<stibby> can someone describe to me briefly what KDE Plasma is, and what it looks like? The website doesn't really give a list of its features
<antrix> stibby: plasma is more like a framework 
<othernoob> anyone ever played uplink?
<antrix> stibby: both technical framework and social framework
<antrix> stibby: to get great functional desktop interfaces and eyecandy into kde 4
<uniq> antrix: directly from dist-upgrade, yes.
<antrix> uniq: oh. but installing from daily install snapshot CDs looks unlikely.. there some list of uninstallable packages 
<stibby> http://www.fcps.edu/RobinsonSS/ could you make a site uglier than that if you even tried?
<nikkia> othernoob: yes, i've played it, a long time ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> stibby: if i tried yes, sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> making use of <blink>
<Kamping_Kaiser> and <scroll>
* Kamping_Kaiser giggles at fortunes bofh excuses
<othernoob> is it fun? i haven't played much in the past few years..mainly some RTS (right now dune2000) and some egoshooters (delta force2, doom3-what a waste of time)
<nikkia> othernoob: 'BS Hacker' is cheaper, tho, and comes with the source code
<othernoob> and the same?
<nikkia> very similar
<nikkia> if anything, BS Hacker is more realistic
<nikkia> http://www.exosyphen.com/page_bshacker.html
<nikkia> uplink is full of pseudo nonsense, like 'buying cryogenic coolers for your computers to make it harder for the authorities to trace you'
<othernoob> but it's available for linux ;)
<nikkia> thats true :/
<othernoob> don't be sad. there's crap available for win too :p
<nikkia> given that the developer CD of BS Hacker includes source.... you could port it :)
<othernoob> is that allowed?
<nikkia> and being fairly simple DX7, i bet it works under wine anyway
<insanekane> hi stibby ... did it work in the end ?
<jpatrick> Has anyone here used Crossover?
<nikkia> othernoob: from a quick glance at the forums on their site, the author of BS Hacker wants to write a linux version anyway
<othernoob> goody, then i shall wait.
<antrix> nikkia: what's bs hacker? url please!
<nikkia> [15:49:39]  <nikkia> http://www.exosyphen.com/page_bshacker.html
<nikkia> antrix: its a 'hacking simulation' game
<othernoob> bloody hell, you're a brit :o
<nikkia> othernoob: what makes you say that?
<othernoob> the time 
<twidget> nikkia: you have that URI from yesterday?
<nikkia> oh
<nikkia> twidget: which one? the configuring sound thing?
<twidget> yes
<othernoob> so, are you a brit or not? :/
<nikkia> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<nikkia> othernoob: yes
<antrix> nikkia: so u hack windows servers in the windows version and linux boxes in the upcoming linux port ? ;-)
<othernoob> i thought you were american :/
<jpatrick> I'm a Brit :)
<jpatrick> Can I use Vmware to run the ISO file?
<twidget> Why can't I upgrade kdenetwork, kdenetwork-filesharing and kwifimanager using kynaptic?
<twidget> Also, I've installed firestarter, but I don't see it anywhere.
<mattr> Riddell: ping
<uniq> nikkia: since you're the software engineer here.. could you fixe me a nxviewer for ppc? it gives nasty errors on compile, and i just want it to work :)
<nikkia> uniq, don't have a ppc machine anymore
<uniq> not good.
<uniq> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/310039
<McScruff> has anyon ever compiled amsn from cvs?
<Fraeon> There is no CVS.
<McScruff> Latest CVS snapshot
<McScruff> ..
<Fraeon> Er, not myself. Been completely satisfied with Kopete
<uniq> i'm going home. later people.
<McScruff> cya
<nikkia> damned weather
<nikkia> this morning it was cold, grey and looked like it was going to rain, now its too hot
<twidget> Anyone help me get a LAME encoder properly configured in Grip?
<twidget> Pleeeease?
<_shawn> why don't you just use KAudioCreator?
<twidget> haha, Where it says 'Enc: Idle" it looks like it says "Eric Idle"
<twidget> oh... okay
<_shawn> lol I donno I've never tried Grip, just a suggestion
<_shawn> you just want to rip a cd right?
<mattr> how do i switch between the nvidia opengl implementation and the xorg one?
<twidget> _shawn: yes. I'm doing it in KAudioCreator now
<McScruff> has anyone heard of METISSE 
<twidget> Matisse? The artist?
<McScruff> no
<McScruff> im looking for a 3d desktop
<McScruff> http://linuxreviews.org/features/3ddesktop/
<McScruff> http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/faq.php <<this is the one
<McScruff> ooo
<antrix> twidget: what's the problem with grip + lame?
<twidget> KAudioCreator seems to be stalled at 1%, Grip says I don't have the LAME encoder properly configured.
<antrix> twidget: in grip's config.. where you specify the lame encoder.. give full path to encoder
<twidget> I wondered about that!
<twidget> know what that is?
<antrix> twidget: yeah.. not intuitive. i was stumped myself six months ago. it's so lame that i can never forget it ;)
<antrix> twidget: on a commandline, type 'which lame'
<twidget> command line or konsole? or are they the same thing?
<twidget> because I did it and saw nothing
<_shawn> humm you must not have lame installed right
<_shawn> I just tried it on my comp and it worked
<twidget> okay... hang on
<antrix> command line, konsole, anything which gives access to 'command line interface'
<twidget>  /usr/bin/lame
<antrix> type that in grip
<twidget> there it goes! thanks
<antrix> it started ripping?
<twidget> yes
<antrix> ok
<antrix> here's a bonus tip for you.. somewhere in the rip settings, you'll find an option for error checking/correction
<antrix> disable that.. and watch rip speeds multiply :)
<mattr> anybody in here on breezy yet?
<twidget> disable scratch detection and repair?
<antrix> yes
<antrix> twidget: yes
<nikkia> erk
<rarn> hi, is anyone able to get hplip_toolbox working?
<twidget> Do I really want underscores?
<nikkia> my god, why is copying files in KDE so slow ?
<nikkia> Copying 22.3MB / 216MB    32KB/s
<twidget> What's encode "nice" value mean?
<_shawn> how can I get oggenc in kubuntu?
<nikkia> twidget: nice values suggest a priority to run the process at
<nikkia> twidget: -20 == fastest, 20 = slowest
<nikkia> notice i said 'suggest'
<twidget> ah
<nikkia> twidget, 0 is the default, and the 'fastest' a user can set a process to
<nikkia> anything below 0 requires root to set the nice value
<Fraeon> Eh, where are you copying your files when it's that slow?
<rory> anyone familiar will apt-indicator in kubuntu?
<nikkia> Fraeon: from a folder, TO fonts:/Personal/
<twidget> I'm just not so sure I want underscores in my filenames
<antrix> nikkia: copying from reiser partition to fat32 partition on same drive right now.. getting ~ 1.8 MB/s
<nikkia> i'm guessing the kio slave for fonts:/ is absolutely terrible :)
<antrix> nikkia: try copying to ~/.fonts then :)
<nikkia> antrix, too late now :/
<nikkia> (and yes, its my windows XP fonts directory, to see if it stops cedega having far too small fonts
<antrix> nikkia, my copy rate shot up to 7 MB/s for a big file
<nikkia> antrix, this is getting 32KB/s *max*
<nikkia> most of the time its more like 3-4KB/s, then it stalls every few seconds
<antrix> time for a bug report against fonts:/ :)
<twidget> Pretty easy to install http://netdragon.sourceforge.net ?
<_shawn> ah it's in vorbis-tools
<antrix> btw, media:/ is also broken i think
<Fraeon> Pffff...superkaramba
<Fraeon> A bunch of useless toys
<nikkia> hmmm, copying to .fonts was instant
<antrix> in media:/ moving files from one folder to another will trigger a copy followed my a delete :-/
<nikkia> it hasn't fixed cedega tho :/
<nikkia> and in fact, now cedega can't display text, at all
<antrix> this is cedega install, or post install?
<nikkia> post install
<antrix> i remember at least crossover office had a install fonts utility
<ztonzy> apokryphos: hey :) 
<apokryphos> Hi there. How's it going?
<nikkia> bingo
<antrix> nikkia: how?
<nikkia> antrix, i wiped my cedega install, then copied the fonts *only* to .fonts
<nikkia> putting the windows fonts in ~/.transgaming_global/Fonts seemed to confuse it
<nikkia> when i say 'cedega install' there, i mean my .transgaming and .transgaming_global  dirs, not the whole install
<antrix> yeah.. i figured
<antrix> ok... i am gonna reboot and try installing kubuntu from the iso
<ztonzy> apokryphos: fine thanks...starting to ditch FF...it is so damn slow...using Konqueror as much as I can now, faster, too bad it crashes now and then
<apokryphos> I must be fortunate -- never had problems with Konqueror.
<apokryphos> I use Opera sometimes now, though. It's really sweet
<ztonzy> apokryphos: well it feels as if it wants to crash often
<apokryphos> browser-wise, it's the best I've seen by quite a bit. Shame that it's not KDE-based
<azol> hi all. is it possible to create cd's from ubuntu mirror like debian-cd does it in debian?
* mattr wonders why people use kopete for irc...
<ztonzy> mattr: :)  I have moved from xchat --> konversation...
<mattr> ztonzy: both are decent.
<ztonzy> too bad there's no ready 'themes' for different chatstyles...like dark or light 
<ztonzy> mattr: yes
* nikkia wouldn't give up kvirc for anything :P
<mattr> as long as it's not kopete's IRC, it's all good. ;)
<nikkia> well, ok, i have a place for irssi when i'm on my laptop which isn't really fast enough to run KDE for much more than konsole + FF
<mattr> i'm not slamming support kopete has for IRC. I just don't understand why people would use an IM client for IRC
<mattr> IM != IRC
<nikkia> mattr, some people like irc to be contexted with IM, dunno why
<nikkia> mattr, i know people that use irc<>jabber gateways for example
<mattr> nikkia: yeah, me neither
<nikkia> hmmm, wish this battery would hurry up and finish charging
<twidget> nikkia: any way to fix the whole "my screen is b0rked after 30 minutes of use" thing?
<nikkia> twidget: huh?
<twidget> graphics getting messed up
<nikkia> sounds like a bad X driver
<nikkia> probably VESA, which is terrible
<twidget> scroll bars looking like television static
<nikkia> didn't you say you have an nforce2 board?
<twidget> force4
<nikkia> i'd strongly recommend installing the nvidia binary drivers for the nForce* stuff then
<nikkia> assuming you're using the onboard video
<twidget> I am
<twidget> Mind a little handholding?
<twidget> May I do it in kynaptic?
<nikkia> twidget, i don't know about the nforce drivers
<twidget> or is this something entirely different?
<penguinboy> afternoon geeks and nerds!!!
<nikkia> they're easy to install from nvidia's site anyway
<nikkia> twidget: go here:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0301.html
<nikkia> and follow the steps
<twidget> as always, thanks
<nikkia> except where it says 'as root ... sh ....' assume it means 'sudo sh ...'
<twidget> ha, I have to log out in order to see them :)
<nikkia> you MAY need to install linux-headers first
<nikkia> in fact, you almost certainly will
<nikkia> so do that now
<twidget> okay... todo on that available?
<nikkia> actually
<nikkia> it doesn't include the video driver anyway 
<nikkia> but i still think you'd have better networking/audio with the binary driver
<nikkia> this page is the video driver:
<nikkia> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7667.html
<nikkia> the steps are pretty much the same, and you need linux-headers for that
<penguinboy> hey hey hey sproingie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fladd> hello
<penguinboy> hey fladd
<fladd> has anyone an indea how to make samba work? in controlcenter it is just greyed out.
<nikkia> fladd, install the samba server :)
<twidget> Okay, I've downloaded it, and I've got a Konsole open
<nikkia> kubuntu only installs the client samba stuff by default
<fladd> well, just happend: install samba and install smfs
<nikkia> once you have the samba server installed and running (i think installing it runs it by default, otherwise sudo /etc/init.d/samba start)  the options in kcontrol should be there
<nikkia> twidget, first off, you need linux-headers, so 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers'
<penguinboy> make way for the amazing Mez!!!
<fladd> * Starting Samba daemons..                                   [fail] 
<Mez> o_O
<fladd> strange...
* Mez slaps penguinboy a lil
<nikkia> penguinboy: he can't be that amazing if he lives in birmingham :P
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> an Alabama Boy
<penguinboy> 502!
<nikkia> penguinboy: no, the other birmingham, the worse one :P
<penguinboy> oh
<penguinboy> ya that i sbad
<fladd> seems that the samba server cannot be started...for any reason...
<nikkia> fladd, dunno why that'd be
<fladd> me neither :-)
<fladd> just tried to start it and that messege showed up
<fladd> do i have to set anything special up first? before it will run?
<nikkia> shouldn't have to
<fladd> mmh...
<nikkia> fladd, you'll have to look at the logs and see why its failing
<fladd> which logs, or better to ask, where to find them?
<nikkia> erm, /var/log/syslog  might hold some answers, there's also /var/log/samba/log.smbd and log.nmbd
<fladd> oh, problem is, it was already running, so i tried restarting, howerver, in controlcenter still everything is greyed out
<nikkia> fladd, try kdesu kcontrol
<fladd> courser just jumos to next line after i inuput my password in the box that showed up, but no contlorcenter opens
<fladd> when i click on "systemadministration mode" in controlcenter (hope it is labeld like this in the english version) then it brings me back to the network settings overview, but clicking on samba it is still greyed out
<twidget> nikkia: My motherboard: http://usa.asus.com/products/mb/socket939/a8nsli-d/overview.htm, my video card: http://usa.asus.com/products/vga/en6600/overview.htm
<fladd> oh, tried kdesu again and it worked. any idea how to replace the link to normal ckontrol with this one? i mean normally you need su rights being in kcontrol
<othernoob> (quit
<othernoob> whoops
<twidget> I wonder if someone could do a little hand-holding with me? My motherboard is http://usa.asus.com/products/mb/socket939/a8nsli-d/overview.htm, my video card is http://usa.asus.com/products/vga/en6600/overview.htm, I'm running Kubuntu Linux and need to update my drivers. Help?
* twidget is away: Away at the moment
<Bigglez> .
<Bigglez> Anyone have sound troubles?
<gdh> Pardon? :)
<Bigglez> Artsd vs Oss
<gdh> nm :)
<Bigglez> In Kubu I have sounds in KDE apps, but games like Tuxracer etc = no sound unless I killall artsd
<nikkia> you need to setup dmix
<Bigglez> dmix?
<nikkia> see step 8 here:  http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Bigglez> thanks nikkia - brb
<Bigglez> Ok - I see it's about sound in Gnome - is that still applicable to KDE in kubuntu?
<nikkia> step 8 is
<nikkia> the rest isn't
<nikkia> you need to setup dmix for alsa, then programs such as artsd/etc can share the sound driver
<Bigglez> Ok - I'm off to try that. Thanks again.
<fladd> is there any advantage to use the sources.list from the kubuntu faq instead of the one from ubuntuguide.org?
<basse> devs alive?
<basse> or, Riddell 
<gdh> haha :)
<ztonzy> basse: !
<basse> omg, it's YOU!
* ztonzy ducks
* basse pastes the bugreports on the channels and waits ztonzy to fix them
* ztonzy runs off and screams in agony
* basse grabs the agone, and bakes it into a cake
* basse puts 2 candles on top 
<jpatrick> okay...
<bccs> does wine comes with kubuntu?
<seth_k> yep
<seth_k> sudo aptitude install wine
<jpatrick> no - I think
<seth_k> jpatrick: good point, "comes with" is relative
<seth_k> bccs: not installed by default
<seth_k> bccs: but is just a command away
<bccs> is it on restricted, or somewhere else? or the only option is to get the sources a build them?
<basse> kubuntu "comes with" not much in it. 
<seth_k> bccs: it is in universe, and there are binaries available
<basse> seth_k: what you want to run?
<bccs> a have universe enabled in my souces.list, but couldn't find Wine on synaptc o kynaptic. What am i doing wrong?
<bccs> I have...
<seth_k> basse: ? I'm not the one who needs wine, it's bccs...
<seth_k> bccs: did you do a Reload in (s|k)ynaptic?
<basse> seth_k: you are right. 
<bccs> yeap. long ago.
<basse> wine never works, and if it does, it's evil anyways. 
<gdh> I wish useful apps would start being released for .NET :)
<gdh> I am very impressed with Mono and its Windows.Forms support.
<bccs> In my work, i have to do some Delphi programming, but i want to use kubunto. Wine is my only option.
<seth_k> bccs: post your sources.list to pastebin please
<basse> bccs: if in your work, you hve to use delphi, I suggest, you use win32 for that.
<basse> bccs: i used to do delphi myself.
<basse> delphi is windows programming language. there is no point on running it on linux
<bccs> I guess so. It's just that i spend 8 to 10 hours using that desktop at work, i just wanted it to be KDE, instead of Windows
<bccs> :(
<basse> bccs: python + pykde
<bccs> guess i'd better change job
<bccs> dunno what pykde is. let me see...
<gdh> bccs: Alternatively you could look at qemu / vmware to run Windows inside Linux if Wine is being dicky?
<seth_k> gdh++
<bccs> yeap. will check it out.
<basse> there is however, freepascal 
<Fraeon> I'm looking at python and albatross since I've seen how unsuitable php is for my use. :P
<basse> and lazarus
<gdh> I guess if you're using Delphi then it'll have a billion custom libraries
<buz> iiiiew pascal
<gdh> like the frightful UI elements for OK/Cancel the green tick and red X, etc.
<buz> maybe you could compile it with kylix tho
<basse> buz: kylix is pascla
<basse> pascal
<bccs> nah. I'm not using CLX.
<buz> yeah
<buz> but it really is the delphi to linux port
<bccs> pascal + qt
<basse> if you want linux delphi, you go with freepascal+lazarus
<buz> as delphi isn't really pascal
<basse> but what you really want is pyKDE ofcourse ;)
<buz> is there java kde?
<basse> eeew. you said java
<buz> i love python, but the language seriously should have static typing
<bccs> basse: in a nutshell, what's is pyKDE?
<buz> python + kde
<basse> bccs: python (programming language) bindings to KDE
<buz> and after getting used to eclipse, you don't wanna use a normal editor for development either
<bccs> buz, what do you call "normal editor" ?
<buz> something like kedit or kate
<buz> not some beast like emacs ;)
* aseigo snickers at "kedit"
<basse> buz: install python+eric3+pykde packes.
<basse> whoops
<basse> bccs that is
<bccs> are you saing i should rewrite my apps using python, to have platform idenpendency?
<basse> bccs: either that, or use freepascal+lazarus
<gdh> If you were going to rewrite anything, I'd think C# would be a more obvious choice :)
<basse> bccs: its a whole new programming language, so if you dojnt want to go that road, I understand
<basse> dojngt=going
<bccs> i guess c# is a better choice too...
<basse> i dont
<bccs> why?
<basse> python took me 2 days to get familiar with
<basse> scripted language.. it's fantastic.  I hate compiling
<bccs> is there any RAD tool for python?
<basse> hmm.. perhaps wxPython?
<basse> it had IDE.. dont remember what it was called tho
<gdh> C# instantly gives you MonoDevelop on Linux and Visual Studio on Windows - problem solved :)
<aseigo> kdevelop =)
* basse votes for no compiling
<aseigo> gdh: ugh. VS is such crap
<gdh> aseigo: I was waiting for the first person to say that :)
<bccs> Delhi 2005 is worst. :)
<aseigo> gdh: well, it's true =)
<aseigo> gdh: i don't understand those people who rave about it. obviously they've never used anything else. or maybe they've used shittier tools on windows. but.. whatever. it's crap =)
<gdh> aseigo: I have no real opinion since I'm not a coder - I'm just trying to setup a development environment for our devels... Windows /VS / IIS on localhost... Mono + Apache + Debian servers...
<aseigo> oh, and monodevelop is pretty young as well... at least the last time i looked at it
<aseigo> C# web app?
<bccs> gdh: how are things going?
<gdh> bccs: I'm only starting out, since suddenly I have half a dozen new technologies to deal with..
<gdh> bccs: Initial .NET / Mono interop tests are looking good, and there is good SVN support in VS.NET
<gdh> bccs: Lots of docs available for integrating things / pitfalls to be aware of.
<aseigo> gdh: have you got ankh working properly in vs.net?
<aseigo> gdh: we've yet to get it working nicely ... 
<gdh> aseigo: Yes, web app. We've come to the decision that our PHP web app is a hunk of shit and we need to start again.
<gdh> aseigo: That's roughly the point I've reached now...
<gdh> aseigo: Except I've never used SVN before (only CVS) and we have no actual C# codebase to work from yet :)
<aseigo> svn's not that much different.
<aseigo> and a lot better =)
<shogouki> i've just made a little app with pyqt and its soo easy and confortable to use python and qtdesigner :)
<aseigo> best of luck with your project. takes balls to start from scratch using technologies you have little experience with. =)
<gdh> I like the idea of C# and .NET a lot since the same includes / modules we use for the web app could let us throw together a desktop UI app that runs on Mac/windows/linux very quickly :)
* aseigo raises an eyebrow
<gdh> Hopefully C# will also make it harder for our coders to write shit code.
<aseigo> oh, there is no language that can do that
<aseigo> how versed are they in OO devel?
<gdh> aseigo: Not at all. 
<gdh> aseigo: Hence 'PHP piece of junk'
<aseigo> ahahahahahaa
<aseigo> yeah, C# won't save you then
<gdh> the code is about 6 years old...
<aseigo> since it's much more OO than PHP ...
<gdh> the very worst kind of organic growth
<aseigo> if you don't grok OO you'll end up with even more crap
<gdh> it was a 6-month hack that just went crazy
<bccs> they'd better some OO background first
<gdh> aseigo: That's half the hope... that if our coders can't adjust their mindset, we'll change the coders....
<bccs> get some
<aseigo> gdh: why not just change the coders now? =P
<bccs> gdh: is it a ISV?
<aseigo> seriously though.. at the very least, bring someone in who has OO experience
<bccs> gdh: How many coders?
<gdh> aseigo: They're nice guys and we want to give them a chance because they understand the current code inside out :)
<gdh> bccs: 5
<gdh> aseigo: Yes, we're looking at a programming team manager who can actually code, not some useless middleman who only 'thinks outside the box' etc.
<gdh> bccs: I don't know what an ISV is.
<bccs> gdh: if you have only 5 coders, that can't change their mindset, you better change than.
<aseigo> independant software vendor
<gdh> does it get many miles to the gallon? 
<gdh> ;)
<gdh> No, in-house coding team
<gdh> for www.laterooms.com :)
<gdh> (I'm sysadmin)
<bccs> gdh: what's wrong with your current implementation?
<aseigo> apparently it's a piece of crap
<gdh> bccs: Too fragile, built as a short-term hack, we also want to investigate C# as an interesting new thing to expand the horizons of our coders
* aseigo shudders
<bccs> gdh, nice
<gdh> I would love for a DBA to come in and give us a propeer database schema than the house of cards we have now :)
<aseigo> imho, the last reason to adopt a new language for a production proudct is to expand the horizons of your coders
<gdh> aseigo: It cuts both ways - if they learn new skills and move on, that eliminates the need for us to move them on :)
<gdh> and at the same time, we retain their knowledge of the legacy codebase
<aseigo> gdh: so you're paying them to leave? while they struggle with a bunch of new concepts?
<bccs> gdh: it'd not be that easy for just move them on, would it?
<aseigo> gdh: and really, i'd be more concerned for the product than HR issues
<gdh> bccs: More uncomfortable than anything else. Mind it wouldn't be my call...
<gdh> Either way, it's not me that pays them, so it doesn't affect me.
<gdh> *my day to day work
<bccs> gdh: is the app well documented? are they using UML or anything else?
<aseigo> bccs: it's php
<gdh> bccs: LOL
<aseigo> bccs: when's the last time you heard of a php website using UML ;)
<bccs> never, i guess
<apokryphos> Friday 13th, November 04 21:18 pm
<gdh> bccs: Let me give you some context... until about 6 months ago, everyone had the live server codebase mounted as a samba share on their PC so anyone could change live code at any point
<gdh> then I forced CVS on them to much grumbling
<aseigo> jesus
<bccs> Oh lord
<bccs> are you coders too old?
* aseigo suddenly remembers why he detests working with "web developers"
<gdh> bccs: No, they're just not really coder material save for one. 
<gdh> Programming-by-example
<gdh> while(!working) { twiddle; }
<gdh> etc.
<bccs> you could use one new coders, someone with more skills, SCM experience, i don't know
<gdh> we have about 20k's worth of new server kit coming in next week for the new development environment.. 
<gdh> bccs: Yes, we've already discussed taking on an experienced OO-happy programmer/designer.
<bccs> Year, because if you don't, like aseigo said, you'll end up with another bunch of crap, but now OO crap
<Fraeon> I don't think any programming language can prevent people from making shit code.
<gdh> but we've strayed off topic somewhat :)
<aseigo> Fraeon: yep
<bccs> guess so
<bccs> any news about KDE on Windows?
<Fraeon> But then again, I'm one of them who just hides the warnings and continues with his work anyway. :>
<gdh> Codename WaNK - "Windows and now KDE"
<bccs> i'm tryng to listen some netradio with amarok, but it crashes. Any ideas?
<bccs> same with xmms
<gdh> mplayer?
<nikki> beep
<gdh> if all you're doing is listening to an http stream.. :)
<gdh> Does beep even open http ?
<nikki> yes
<gdh> I did look for the 'Open Location' facility in the UI
<nikki> gdh, its part of the open file dialog, iirc
<gdh> beep's my player of choice because it's just winamp :)
<nikki> it does streaming, but ipv4 only :/
<gdh> I dislike the whole 'media environment' thing with amarok and friends.
<gdh> nikki: Am just looking at the file open dialog.. and it's a normal GTK2 one, no hint of opening anything other than files on the local fs
<gdh> Oh I see.. I can 'Add Internet Address' from the playlist editor...
<gdh> ctrl-H - good, good :)
<nikki> queuing is my favourite feature
<bccs> how do i get this beep player? i tried apt-get install beep with no avail
<nikki> its called 'beep-media-player' package wise
<bccs> it was no good. apt-get install beep-media-player?
<nikki> its probably in multiverse or something
<nikki> ah, universe/sound
<bccs> i have universe enabled, but still...
<nikki> well it should be there
<nikki> i've just installed it here on my laptop, works fine :P
<gdh> Filename: pool/universe/b/beep-media-player/beep-media-player_0.9.7-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<gdh> it's there, all right :)
<apokryphos> is musicbrainz working for others here?
<apokryphos> Can't remember if it was working in the repo's amarok package. Last few versions I've had of svn amarok it doesn't seem to work with, though
<bccs> hey
<bccs> i tried beep and it work out.
<gdh> good man :)
<bccs> listening net radio
<bccs> just wonder why amarok and xmms crashed
<bccs> gdh, tks
<gdh> I can't think of much less apropriate protocols than HTTP for streaming radio :)
<nikki> gdh, it'd be nice if more supported IPv6 multicast
<gdh> nikki: many net radio stations support that? many ISPs support that?
<gdh> I only ever remember one instance of multicast 'just working' for internet radio , and it was years ago with Demon Internet
<nikki> gdh, sadly, no, not many atm
<nikki> gdh, virgin have IPv6 streams, but i don't think they're multicast
<gdh> nikki: What's the attraction of ipv6 aside from geek fetish? :)
<gdh> It's not as if we're going to run out of IPv4 addresses tomorrow :)
<nikki> gdh, if more people use it, it'll become more available, and there are a lot of advantages
<nikki> gdh, erm, won't we?
<gdh> Maybe in a couple of years at the very earliest I'd have thought.
<nikki> gdh, how many IPv4 addresses are there ? 1 billion ?
<insanekane> 255^4 - k
<nikki> insanekane: how many is k ?
<insanekane> nikki: read the RFCs
<insanekane> nikki: in other words, i dont know
<gdh> nikki: 32 billion
<nikki> gdh, buh ?
<insanekane> eh ?
<gdh> no, hang on :)
<gdh> haha
<insanekane> not 32 billon
<insanekane> much much less
<insanekane> anyway, it is a ... f(255) + reserved
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> f(256) + reserved
<nikki> yes but the reserved number is quite big
<gdh> IPv4 has 4 billion addresses total, minus multicast..
<insanekane> nikki: yes, but constant
<insanekane> and much smaller than 255^4
<nikki> gdh, minus 192.168.*, minus 10.*, minus 127.*, minus *255* ...
<insanekane> then the broadcast addresses for the others ?
<gdh> http://www.iana.org/assignments/ipv4-address-space - hm looks like there's still quite a lot of capacity :)
<nikki> gdh, there are 500M people online...
<nikki> thats not including mobile devices, tivos, etc etc
<gdh> now if only AOL would stop giving out public IPs...
<ryu> hi
<ryu> i want to install koffice, kann anybody tell me how i can do this with an recource like this: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice14 hoary-updates main
<ryu> the konsole says: deb command not found
<seth_k> ryu: you insert that into /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryu> thx
<seth_k> ryu: you can then use (k|s)ynaptic to install koffice
<supernix> HIya gang I was trying to send email with Kmail and I just can't get it to work with my service provider I can get email from the account but can't send email I have worked on the authentication method several times even checked the server to see what it supports and still no luck
<seth_k> hiya supernix: my guess is that your ISP blocks port 25
<ryu> how, i didnt found that function
<supernix> ah
<seth_k> supernix, look at this
<seth_k> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/461
<seth_k> my provider opens up port 26 to get around the port 25 block my isp has
<seth_k> so, supernix, you might try telnet'ing to port 26 like I did to see if it's unblocked. Failing that, use your ISP's mail servers to send
<seth_k> ryu: sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list will open it
<ryu> do i have to restart the system?
<seth_k> ryu: no, you never need to restart Linux except for kernel upgrades
<ryu> kay
<seth_k> once you edit your sources.list, do a Reload in *ynaptic
<seth_k> then you can install koffice
<ryu> hmm, perhaps i schouldent remove the komment tag in front of the other recources
<supernix> I feel like an idiot I was using the wrong username and password with that account the whole time
<ryu> hmm, frist i have to update the packages i have...
<seth_k> supernix: lol
<ryu> btw: has (k)ubntu this SELinux patch?
<bccs> how can i update firefox to 1.0.4 with kynaptic?
<ryu> bccs i think you cant...
<bccs> Why it's still using 1.0.2?
<nikki> bccs, its not exactly 1.0.2
<nikki> its 1.0.2 with all of the 1.0.4 bugfixes, the trick is just that you need to tell firefox to tell websites its really 1.0.4
<nikki> and 1.0.4 is in backports if you really want it, but there's no real need
<ryu> nikki, you need it for some plugins
<ryu> it wont let you install it without 1.0.2
<seth_k> ryu: no, you can just change the vendorsub
<seth_k> ?? firefox
<kinfo> No match for "firefox"
<nikki> ryu, i've yet to see a plugin that doesn't work on the 1.0.2+patches that kubuntu ships
<ryu> you cant access the homepage on the direkt way
<seth_k> !learn firefox If you cannot install themes or extensions, go to about:config in Firefox and search for "vendorsub". Change the number to "1.0.4" and restart Firefox
<kinfo> Inprinted firefox (memory injection successful)
<nikki> ryu, if you change the vendorsub, yes you can
<ryu> am im not that firm with linux to change some verdorsubs, im pretty a noob, thats why im using kde
<stibby> how do i get to a terminal in enlightenment?
<stibby> can't seem to find the option anywhere
<nikki> ryu, changing vendorsub isn't 'hard'
<nikki> ryu, adding backports into the sources list is harder, tbh
<ryu> well tell it bccs, he asked, im using konqueror
<faster> helllo
<Blissex> stibby: then you cannot :-). Either it is in the menu, or in a desktop icon, or a key combination.
<ilba7r> which is better as ftp server proftpd or wu-ftpd?
<gdh> proftpd
<ilba7r> gdh have you used them both
<ilba7r> is it better in term of security or ease of use?
<jago> Hello
<jago> i ws hoping some one could tell me how to read from a cdrom
<ilba7r> press the konquer bottom
<ilba7r> then press media
<ilba7r> or easier open a konquer session and type /media/cdrom
<jago> yes i did that and the cdrom icon is not there
<jago> oh its like it can't read the cd rom 
<ilba7r> most probably it is not mounted
<ilba7r> how many cds you have on your pc
<jago> how do i mount it
<ilba7r> kubuntu should mount them automatically though
<jago> can you tell me were the auto mount file is at
<Riddell> aseigo: pong; mattr: pong; basse: pong
<apokryphos> Riddell: do you by any chance remember that XF86 error when compiling KDE from source? Still kind of wondering how anyone else is compiling kdebase; I'm still getting that error...
<Riddell> apokryphos: we don't use xf86, we use xorg
<apokryphos> Riddell: I know. The error, despite the output, isn't necessarily just an XFree one
<apokryphos> to refresh: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6960
<apokryphos> I think you posted it on the mailing list, too, some time ago
<apokryphos> on a fresh Kubuntu installation (recent one), I still get that
<Riddell> apokryphos: running breezy or hoary?
<ryu> hi, installing koffice still dont work...
<apokryphos> Riddell: hoary
<Riddell> ryu: what doesn't work about it?
<Riddell> apokryphos: spooky.  where did you get KDE from?
<apokryphos> Riddell: svn
<ryu> well now i have it displayed in kynaptic, but i cant mark it
<apokryphos> ryu: close kynaptic and try sudo apt-get install koffice
<ryu> kay
<apokryphos> ryu: are you trying the latest KOffice? Do you have the repository?
<seth_k> yes, he does, I had him add it
<apokryphos> cool
<ryu> it says that koffice depents on karbon and the other packages of koffice
<apokryphos> Riddell: you used svn at all? Have you not had problems compiling kdebase there?
<Riddell> apokryphos: I've not actually used svn, maybe I should
<apokryphos> ryu: and they're not fetchable? Could you www.pastebin.com the ouput?
<Riddell> apokryphos: tried upgrading to breezy?
<apokryphos> Riddell: I don't remember, but I think I still got that when using normal sources. 
<ryu> well my system is in german, i think it wouldent say you anything
<apokryphos> Riddell: Nope, is it a good idea? 
<apokryphos> ryu: oh :|
<Riddell> apokryphos: you might get some problems but nothing that shouldn't be solvable with a dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/foo.deb
<Riddell> and editing xorg.conf to fix fonts lines to /usr/X11R6/lib
<apokryphos> Riddell: is it actually possible to downgrade? I figure a broken system would be pretty annoying on this comp.
<ryu> is there a command for apt, that installs automaticly alle depent packages?
<apokryphos> ryu: it should calculate and install the dependencies itself
<seth_k> ryu: that's what apt is all about
<ryu> it calculates, but it dont install it
<apokryphos> ryu: could you pastebin your sources.list?
<Riddell> ah, chase, a fifer
<ryu> http://pastebin.com/310158
<chase> hay Riddell how you
<chase> you not been in #tlug for a while
<Riddell> chase: I havn't lived in dundee for a while.  did go to the barbeque last month
<apokryphos> ryu: no idea, but try commenting out the cd rom there at the top, doing an apt-get update, and then trying again
<chase> agh that explains it, where about you now
<Riddell> chase: edinburgh of course, where else is there?
<chase> fife :-p
<apokryphos> Riddell: hm, if you try getting svn could you let me know how it goes? :)
<mcquaid> hello, when i try to compile stuff from source it usually compiles without issue,  but applets that i've compiled don't seem to work
<ryu> nope, it says something about broken packages
<mcquaid> i believe they end up in the wrong place in a deb based system.  what do i have to pass to configure?
<Riddell> chase: is fifelug doing anything?
<apokryphos> ryu: You'll have to likely sort out those first
<ryu> deinstall it?
<apokryphos> ryu: or just fix them, yes.
<ryu> if i choose fix, it say everythin is ok
<chase> Riddell: em..... not really we got a fixed meeting place and now need to get some speckers and a few more member to come the meetings
<apokryphos> ryu: alright, now try updating again
<ryu> i have haltet broken packages
<Riddell> chase: well give us a poke if you need some kubuntu CDs
<apokryphos> ryu: ?
<chase> agh well i got about 6 ubuntu cds and a mates handing out knopete disks
<ryu> i dunno the exact translation
<apokryphos> ryu: well, what's the gist of it? Are the broken packages installed now, fixed?
<ryu> i think so
<apokryphos> Ok, did you apt-get update?
<ryu> yup
<apokryphos> ryu: ok, try installing koffice now
<ryu> dont work
<apokryphos> Don't really know, then. Sorry. :(
<ryu> koffice: Depends on: karbon (>= 1:1.4.0-0ubuntu0hoary2) should not be installed (my bad translation)
<ryu> the same at the other packeges
<apokryphos> ryu: kind of wondering if you have odd versions of other koffice. Is no koffice other stuff currently installed?
<ryu> its a new kubuntu installation
<ryu> could it be, that i have the wrong version of kdelibs4?
<mcquaid> i just checked koffice will install fine here
<mcquaid> you said it's a new kubuntu install.  upgrade to 3.4.1 might solve your issue
<mcquaid> some ubuntu packages accidently got depended on 3.4.1 (like konversation for example)
<mcquaid> add this: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<mcquaid> for 3.4.1
<ryu> mcquaid: i think thats it
<mcquaid> it probably is, do that and you should be good
<mcquaid> now does anyone know how to compile kde applets properly?
<mcquaid> they compile fine but they are not acessible when i right click to add to panel
<mcquaid> i think i have to pass a prefix during ./configure
<apokryphos> ryu: your'e not on 3.4.1 ? :| 
<apokryphos> Heh, I could have actually deduced that from your repos. Slipped my mind.
<ryu> nope
<apokryphos> mcquaid: it shouldn't be any different to other programs. If you're specifying a prefix, and it's a KDE prog, put /usr
<ryu> but soon
<mcquaid> well so far anything i've compiled i've never specified a prefix and have had no issue
<mcquaid> it's just kde applets for some reason
<apokryphos> mcquaid: by default you generally should
<apokryphos> mcquaid: got an example?
<mcquaid> i suspect it's a prefix issue but could be wrong
<mcquaid> kbfx, kxdocker
<aseigo> Riddell: hey =)
<apokryphos> I compiled kxdocker myself; works fine
<mcquaid> when you say be default you generally should, do you mean i should be adding the prefix or i usually should be ok without it
<mcquaid> did you pass anything during configure?
<apokryphos> mcquaid: by default you should add the prefix for compiling, yes.
<mcquaid> ah ok
<ryu> btw: is there a german kubuntu irc chat?
<mcquaid> going to remove them and retry thx
<mcquaid> i've been using checkinstall, but i wish i could make proper debs
<Heart> mcquaid: this kde341-link in the sources.list must be there til 6.04 is out!?
<apokryphos> I was making a deb for kooldock, but thinking about it, kxdocker is probably better
<apokryphos> Heart: no; KDE 3.4.1. is in breezy repositories
<ryu> cool i think it works now :-)
<apokryphos> nice
<mcquaid> i'd like a deb of this little drivespace applet
<mcquaid> http://hannibal.lr-s.tudelft.nl/diskfree/
<mcquaid> there is a sid binary but not in breezy yet
<mcquaid> i was about to compile this one and wanted to make sure i do it right this time
<Heart> apokryphos: yes, so after breezy comes out there is no reason to have this kde341-line in the sources.list, right?
<apokryphos> mcquaid: add that to the suggested packages
<apokryphos> Heart: correct
<apokryphos> Not sure when 3.5 is coming out though; you might end up removing it earlier
<apokryphos> (Heart: might be worth noting that breezy will be 5.10 -- last two digits represent the month date of release)
<Heart> ah thx... so 6.04 will be the version after breezy...!? the name for that release will be?
<apokryphos> Heart: I'm pretty sure there isn't one, and if there is it isn't finalised. 5.10 was meant to be something else, too, until recently actually
<apokryphos> well, a few months ago; not too recent I guess.
<mcquaid> apokryphos, where do you suggest packages?
<apokryphos> mcquaid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<mcquaid> thx
<hussam> I replaced 386 kernel in synaptic with 686 kernel. I'm trying to install openoffice1.9.115 from: http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/
<hussam> but I get errors that I'm not on 386, because I have 686 kernel.
<hussam> how do I force the install?
<hussam> nevermind, I got it. I ran dpkg --force-architecture -i *.deb
<Heart> where can i find the kde-menu icon? which folder, file name?
<apokryphos> Heart: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2567213
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<fromoze> Hi I'm upgrading to breezy and I get errors about xserver; x-common and xorg-common conflits.. wich package is to stay? can I remove xorg-common?
<jpatrick> check sources.list
<jpatrick> if it has us. you may have problems
<fromoze> I have es.
<leo> hello everyone.  has anyone had problems with kde not being aware of changes to folders automatically?  ie if I copy things to the desktop they sometimes dont show up.. I have to go to the desktop folder in konqi and hit refresh
<leo> libfam is installed. but it seems that apps are not being notified of changes to the filesystem
<apokryphos> fromoze: you shouldn't really be using breezy, but xorg-common should bring in all the necessary stuff, I would have thought
<apokryphos> leo: that's an actual KDE bug. Are you experienced it anywhere else but on the desktop?
<apokryphos> *experiencing
<leo> it happens in konqueror too sometimes.. say I'm in a folder and I copy some files to it.. those files won't show up in the list until I hit refresh
<leo> its odd though.. in plain debian this worked fine
<leo> only see this in kubuntu
<leo> oh wait.. scratch that folder issue.  seems to be working now
<yasar_> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team 
<yasar_> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team 
<yasar_> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team 
<yasar_> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team 
<yasar_> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team 
<apokryphos> gah
<ztonzy> oh man
<leo> apokryphos:  you know, maybe the upgrade to 3.4.1 fixed it.. I can't seem to reproduce it at the moment.  sorry for the noise
<fromoze> apokryphos: I know, but I just finnis my exams and I wanted to play a little :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, not good ad for turkish linux users :)
<apokryphos> leo: no problem at all
<apokryphos> fromoze: Yeah ;-)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: and I'm Greek ;-)
<nikkia> we all have flaws :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hahahaa
<ztonzy> apokryphos, there was a strange user in blender coders channel too
<ztonzy> haha
<nikkia> ztonzy: isn't that kind of redundant?
<nikkia> i mean, blender!
<ztonzy> nikkia, eh sorry ?
<nikkia> what did this 'strange user' do? ask for a interface that isn't weird ? :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: and perfections too ;-)
<ztonzy> nikkia, well...for a start the user didn't even know what he was in there for
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yeah, there's a few random spammers about
#kubuntu 2005-07-15
<nikkia> ztonzy: i was suggesting ALL blender users are weird....
<ztonzy> and he asked for some spanish users...but it is only english in that channel 
<ztonzy> nikkia, you werent there so how could you possible know what happened ?
<ztonzy> nikkia, tell that to creators...  ;)
* unome just found out his system is compromised :(
<nikkia> ztonzy: i'm sure they hear it all the time, along with 'make an interface that makes sense!' :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, and I did a whois...turns out he was in #gay #bisexuales too ;)
<ztonzy> nikkia, learn alien languge!
<apokryphos> hhahaha
<ztonzy> nikkia, bad excuse would I say
<apokryphos> hmm, no-one else in there. Darn.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, haha
<apokryphos> ztonzy: how's your blender stuff going? Wouldn't have seen any in ages :P
<ztonzy> apokryphos, mine? it is quite quiet :P
<apokryphos> oh :-O
<apokryphos> ztonzy: how about that character of yours?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, but development are now progressing fast...especially in animationpart
<apokryphos> nice
<ztonzy> apokryphos, character is finished...just need to rig it...which is not easy task always
<fromoze> I'm spaniard
<ztonzy> http://www.elysiun.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43975  my work :)
<apokryphos> I can count to ten in Spanish :P. Impressive, I know.
* apokryphos looks
<ztonzy> fromoze, nice
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I think I have shown you it before
<apokryphos> ztonzy: wow, he's progressed a lot
<fromoze> XD
<ztonzy> apokryphos, ah...maybe I didnt show you...
<fromoze> I must know how to do it in greek... but I don't remember...
<apokryphos> ztonzy: I saw him when he was just a model: blue
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes, didnt like the blue/Captain america look...wanted a own colortheme
<apokryphos> fromoze: ena, dio, tria, tesera... 8)
<fromoze> for you is easy XD
<apokryphos> ztonzy: He looks more slick like that, but not as happy ;-)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, main blender coder have just recoded bone animation system to be way faster now
<fromoze> apropos, someone creates the #kubuntu-es channel... but we're only two habitants for the moment :/
<apokryphos> #ubuntu-es is more popular, isn't it?
<apokryphos> Yeah, so I see.
<fromoze> yes
<ztonzy> and someone has logbots in those channels
<_mike> uhm in the main account im on my speakers work. but when my dad logs into his account it cant dectect his device.
<ztonzy> but not in #kubuntu
<mcquaid> does anyone know how to enable 'automatically select filename extension' in the kde save dialog box?
<mcquaid> it's greyed out
<apokryphos> #kubuntu gets logged though
<apokryphos> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<_mike> anyone know how to solve my problem
<ztonzy> apokryphos, ok
<Fraeon> Your dad doesn't need sound anyway. :>
<apokryphos> ah yes... ubuntulog is in here
<apokryphos> we should get ubotu in here too, I'm going to suggest that
<_mike> yea he does. he needs it cuz hes a musician and uploads and downloads sound trakcs and stuff
<ztonzy> apokryphos, thanks that you liked the finished model :o)
<Fraeon> I'm out on a limb here, but I think it's that the rights for the devices aren't set up properly
<Heart> when i add an user with kuser... can this user use aptitude and such things (where sudo is neccesary)?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: very flash indeed, yup. ;-)
<ztonzy> heeh
<ztonzy> apokryphos, feel free to download it...
<apokryphos> Heart: if you allow them to, yes. On the process of doing that check the Kubuntu guide
<Fraeon> What's the default path for the sound device anyway?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: I helped myself already :P
<ztonzy> apokryphos, as long as my name and all is still there ;)
<apokryphos> 'course
<Heart> apokryphos: do you have a url for me please?
<Fraeon> Great, the guy leaves.
<fromoze> must I notice the conflits between xorg-common and x-common? must I create a bug? 
<apokryphos> Heart: it's in /topic
<apokryphos> Heart: precise part: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#sudomore
<Fraeon> Anyhow, that's what I'm guessing.
<apokryphos> fromoze: Nah... breezy isn't in use for the "public" at all, yet. 
<fromoze> I think so
<fromoze> woops
<Fraeon> So, when is Potty Porcupine going to be released?
<apokryphos> Official is in October sometime
<Fraeon> Since we have Warty Warthog and Hoary Hedgehog. :p
<gdh> October :)
<apokryphos> they're going to recommend beta use soon though
<gdh> Breezy Badger :)
<Fraeon> I'm still at a loss why the homepna support is so poorly arranged in all the newer distros. It's not fun trudging through text files to get it to work.
<fromoze> And I'm going to leave my computer alone for many time soon :) I must try a little breezy before XD
<Heart_>  apokryphos: in the visudo-file there is no line for this user but this user can do "sudo <commands>" !? 
<Fraeon> And every distro with kernel 2.4 has the support so that makes it even more puzzling
<apokryphos> Heart_: if there's no line for them, creat eone
<apokryphos> *create one
<Heart_> hm, this user shouldn't be able to do sudo commands
<apokryphos> Then don't let them :)
<Heart_> ;) how?
<apokryphos> Heart_: by default they won't have sudo access
<Fraeon> I guess nobody is able to answer that. :>
<Heart_> hm as i said, i created an user with kUser and this user can do sudo commands... (no line in visudo file for this user)
<apokryphos> oh, sorry, misread it. 
<apokryphos> Not sure why it's doing that. That's actually a bug, if it does
<mcquaid> apokryphos, i compiled this kde applet with prefix usr and it works fine, but i noticed on the site it said this was recommended for deb users:
<mcquaid> ./configure --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib/kde3/
<mcquaid> do i need to add the lib dir as well?
<apokryphos> mcquaid: there's no harm in it, but I don't think you have to
<apokryphos> since you've already specified the $KDEDIRS there
<mcquaid> ok
<apokryphos> Heart_: I've always used useradd...
<Heart_> in console
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> Heart_: hm, I just added a new user with kuser and it hasn't given them sudo powers...
<Heart_> you logged in with this new user and tested it?
<apokryphos> Heart_: nope, just through konsole; I don't logging into KDE would change it..
<Heart_> k thx... hmmm strange thing
<Heart_> hm, tested it again with "ctrl+alt+F2" > logged in as this user > done "sudo aptitude" for example and it works :(
<reuben> where should java be installed?
<apokryphos> Heart_: what if you make a new user, then in ksonole: su - {newuser}.. .and then try a sudo command? (without having logged in with them)?
<apokryphos> reuben: to the executable? /usr/bin/java of course
<apokryphos> reuben: best way to have installed java is probably: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Heart_> apokryphos: works too
<apokryphos> Heart_: and this is with useradd? Odd. Definitely doesn't do it for me...
<Heart_> k, took the user I've made with kuser
<apokryphos> Heart_: try su to them in konsole before physically logging into KDE
<apokryphos> make sure you do su - {newuser}  (with the "-" )
<Heart_> yes
* nikkia is tempted to suspect something wrong with Heart_'s sudoers file
<nikkia> ie, its letting *everyone* sudo
<Heart_> shall i post /etc/sudoers file?
<nikkia> ahhhh, wait
<nikkia> Heart_: can you paste the results of 'id' as that user?
<Heart_> ?
<nikkia> Heart_: su to the new user, and type 'id'
* nikkia will wager that the new user is a member of group 109 :)
<Heart_> oh yes, it is
<Heart_> then it's clear
<Heart_> thx nikkia
<nikkia> np
<nikkia> i discovered a rather amusing exploit in KDE earlier
<apokryphos> nikkia: shoot =)
<reuben> which is
<nikkia> i ssh -X'ed to my desktop, from my laptop, and ran kcontrol, to change my desktop sharing properties, cos i normally leave it turned off...
<nikkia> after running kcontrol, somehow, KDE was redirecting all popups to my ssh -X'ed connection, so i could vnc to the desktop, and get the 'allow remote user?' dialog on the laptop's screen
<apokryphos> :-S
<nikkia> i think it was because when i ran kcontrol over the ssh, it didn't see a valid KDE running against that screen, so did the kbuildsyscoca stuff that normally happens if you run a KDE app outside KDE
<nikkia> actually, i've just realised what was happening, ignore me :)
<nikkia> it WAS trying to connect to vnc on my desktop, but it was a fake desktop for :10.0 that it was trying to connect to
<nikkia> so there wasn't really anything exploitable - i couldn't have regained control over a konsole left su'ed for example
<nikkia> erk
<nikkia> slashdot just stopped accepting http connections
<nikkia> oops, no, my router died :P
<Beast> just installed kubuntu - was previously a mandrake 9.1 .... 10.1 user
<Beast> very impressed with kubuntu
<boga> Beast: I was unimpressed by the fonts though!
<boga> and kynaptic!
<Mez> kynaptic is the downfall for me :d
<Mez> but it's being fixed for breezy 
<Mez> *dances and installs synaptic for now8
<Heart_> Mez: fixed != replaced!?
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> kynaptic = kaboom in breezy
<Heart_> kaboom?!
<Mez> being replaced by something else
<Heart_> k
<boga> something being done about the fonts too?
* Heart_ uses aptitude for that
<Beast> Mez - whats wrong with kynaptic
<Beast> only problem i find is with trying to build other apps
<Mez> It's not got the functionality most people desire
<aseigo> e.g. search =)
<Mez> it has search, just hard to find it in kynaptic (ctrl f IIFC)
<Mez> s/IIFC/IIRC/
<Beast> Edit->Find ?????
<gdh> the Windows Update-styled 'update manager' for GNOME is very pleasant 
<gdh> I think a K-ified version is destined for Breezy.
<aseigo> well, that lets you search by name only ... i'm used to being able to search descriptions and whatnot
<aseigo> oh wait, it has that to now
<aseigo> jesus. i need to check this out more often 
<gdh> :)
<supernix> Can you tell what is causing Kmail to exit signal 11
<supernix> i just wondered if there was a log I could see that was causing it ?
<Beast> anybody upgraded to kde 3.4.1 ?
<supernix> I have Beast 
<Beast> would like to get kopete working again
<supernix> Did it this morning or somewhere like that 
<supernix> I still can't login to MSN don't know if it is me or it
<Beast> what version of kopete ?
<supernix> I think it is .10.2
<Beast> mmn - thought it was fixed
<supernix> they said it was
<supernix> but like I said it might still be me
<Beast> how did u upgrade - i added the following to /etc/apt/sources.list ...
<Beast> deb http://download.kde.org/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu hoary-updates main
<Beast> then ran update all packages from kynaptic
<supernix> I forgot who it was but someone told me a series of commands to run that would update it 
<Beast> ok, no worriesa
<apokryphos> join #kopete
<apokryphos> whoop
<_shawn> hi
<_shawn> I just upgraded amarok to CVS and it won't play streams with xine, any ideas?
<_shawn> *SVN
<apokryphos> _shawn: it didn't compile with xine plugin
<apokryphos> you need to have the xine and xine-devel packages
<_shawn> yes it did
<_shawn> I said it won't play stream it will play mp3s
<apokryphos> Alright, I see.
<apokryphos> _shawn: though that is more of an #amarok issue, I'd imagine -- you'd get more luck in there
<_shawn> k
<penguinboy> evening Geeks, Nerds, and Linux Gods
<supernix> PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ someone help me I will bbl
<reuben> hey penguinboy
<reuben> whats up supernix
<penguinboy> hey Reuben!!!
<penguinboy> whats the prob supernix 
<penguinboy> Welcome CavalierBob !!!
<CavalierBob> Thanks for the welcome!
<penguinboy> anyone installed Sunbird yet?
<reuben> hi cavalierbob
<CavalierBob> Hey reuben! :)
<reuben> My desktop is currently live on http://reuben.myscreen.org/ feel free to check it out
<reuben> ^^ was just testing something
<gdh> wow, reuben on #blackdicks
<reuben> lol
<reuben> i thought i'd hidden the adult content:P
<penguinboy> kewl
<penguinboy> i sit best to download GTK2-XFT or GTK1????
<penguinboy> is it
<crimsun> gtk2 may be more agreeable to you thematically
<penguinboy> gracios
<dstambou> are there any unofficial specialised kubuntu builds?
<dstambou> or official for that matter :)
<crimsun> specialised in what way?
<dstambou> optimised for certain arch?
<crimsun> I'm using the 5.04.3 live cd, which is pretty specialised
<crimsun> not that I know of
<dstambou> I'd like to try the install cd
<crimsun> then try the install cd, then install linux-686
<dstambou> ah
<dstambou> oh and, I take ubuntu uses udev file management?
<crimsun> yes
<dstambou> how, for example, does it handle a usb mass storage device?
<dstambou> in a graphical way?
<crimsun> well, you're asking two different questions
<dstambou> do I have to modprobe/mount/etc
<crimsun> Kubuntu does use udev to manage devices, along with hotplug.
<dstambou> or when I plug it in, will it pop up? :)
<crimsun> if you plug in a USB thumb drive, for instance, it will appear on your KDE desktop automatically.
<dstambou> yes, the udev question was not meant to be related, by the way :)
<dstambou> goodo
<dstambou> 5.04 latest? Any workable devel builds?
<crimsun> not of Kubuntu but of Ubuntu, yes
<dstambou> I'm looking for a kde environment :)
<crimsun> 5.10 (Breezy) is the development branch currently
<crimsun> you can install kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu, which will give you Kubuntu
<dstambou> pros and cons of doing so?
<dstambou> how will it differ from a kubuntu build?
<dstambou> if at all
<crimsun> it will have GNOME packages, too, which will differ from a default Kubuntu install
<dstambou> these can be removed at installation or after? 
<crimsun> only after, and it's somewhat of a pain
<dstambou> ah
<dstambou> how so?
<crimsun> there's no easy way to remove all the GNOME packages in one command
<crimsun> an alternative is to install Hoary then dist-upgrade to Breezy
<dstambou> hoary kubuntu?
<crimsun> you need a fast Internet connection and much patience, though
<crimsun> Kubuntu Hoary, yes
<dstambou> mmm
<crimsun> Breezy is the development branch, after all. Things are broken and are expected to continue to be broken.
<crimsun> There is no support for the development branch.
<dstambou> I've run ~x86 development gentoo for a few years now, so I should be able to cope, hopefully :)
<crimsun> similar idea but different beast
<dstambou> and ubuntu package management is another repository on top of apt? Can I install deb packages?
<crimsun> Ubuntu packages are in repositories, which is the identical concept driving Debian.
<crimsun> You can easily install Ubuntu packages from Ubuntu repositories.
<dstambou> ah, they have to be specifically Ubuntu branded?
<dstambou> ie. like rpms mandrake/redhat
<crimsun> Installing Debian packages from non-Ubuntu repositories is neither supported nor recommended due to differing build dependencies and compiler versions used, etc. It is, however, possible to carefully mix Ubuntu and non-Ubuntu debs.
<dstambou> mm
<dstambou> further to that, is there a way to integrate packages built from source into my own apt tree? (not sure on the terminology - never used apt package management)
<gdh> I see some 'advice' on the forums which advise people to get package X working then need packages A B and C from Debian, one of which is libc6...
<dstambou> ack
<dstambou> that's pretty much the reason I went to gentoo, was sick of all that rubbish from mandrake and rpms
<crimsun> dstambou: if you build your own debs on your Kubuntu machine, yes
<dstambou> and the lack of available software packages
<gdh> dstambou: Does the whole gentoo thing not rely on /someone/ having made an 'ebuild' for that software though?
<crimsun> unfortunately, most people just want to grab whatever suits them without checking carefully whether they're actual Ubuntu packages
<dstambou> gdh: in a sense, it is very easy to edit/add a new ebuild though - can simply mean changing a few digits - and as the ebuild is simply a pointer to sources... very simple
<dstambou> don't have to wait for people to build, if ever
<dstambou> so a simple ebuild can be a couple of lines of bash scripting
<gdh> does gentoo revolve around /usr/local ? (I've never used it)
<dstambou> gdh: not sure what you mean by 'revolve' ?
<gdh> I suppose it wouldn't since everything would be site-local compilations...
<gdh> heh :)
<dstambou> I don't mind building from source - there are binaries available for a lot of packages also
<dstambou> I would just like a more simplified system, where things 'just work'
<gdh> that's the ultimate goal :)
<crimsun> remember that you're not exactly limited by repositories lacking a certain package you want
<crimsun> you can always download the deb-src and compile it on your Kubuntu install
<crimsun> (applies to any distro)
<gdh> dstambou: indeed, debian makes it easy... apt-get build-dep will install all of the -dev packages required to recompile a given package.
<gdh> dstambou: so if all you want is a newer version than what ships wih Kubuntu, you can get the build-dep, followed by apt-get source package, and re-use the debian/ directory with the latest tarball.. 99% of the time that will work fine :)
<dstambou> I will give it a go, let it download tonight when I sleep :)
<gdh> end result: you get a home-made .deb of your new software :)
<dstambou> I will keep my gentoo install about, and see how we go
<dstambou> I've been very happy with the portage system
<dstambou> very versatile
<dstambou> crimsun: gdh: thank you kindly for your assistance, it has been much appreciated
<gdh> No problem {:-)
<crimsun> yw, g'luck
<dstambou> if anything goes wrong, I will be back here to rant about :p
<gdh> We have a /dev/null redirection for that =)
* seth_k sets mode +devnull on dstambou 
<seth_k> :P
<dstambou> http://ian.kluft.com/humor/devnull.html
<dstambou> :
<dstambou> /dev/null is vulnerable! hehe
<seth_k> nooooooo
<bccs> hey
<bccs> is there a Apollon package for kubunto?
<bccs> kubuntu*
<seth_k> there is indeed
<seth_k> 1.0.1-1 is in hoary universe
<bccs> great. tks.
<dstambou> up to 1.0.2 though :p
<gdh> feh, Kubuntu was released 3 months ago, and frozen before then :)
<seth_k> I can backport it if you'd like?
<dstambou> package frozen?
<seth_k> universe freezes about halfway through a release cycle (autosync from Debian stops)
<dstambou> I think latest version of apollon I have is 1.0.2.1
<dstambou> ah
<seth_k> e.g., Breezy autosync freeze was this week
<gdh> wow :)
<seth_k> however, new packages will be entering universe all the way into october
<seth_k> we just have to manually request them over
<dstambou> seth_k: your name seems *very* familiar, but I can't quite put my finger on it... would there be somewhere I would know you from? :)
<dstambou> ah
<seth_k> dstambou: not sure. InvisionFree, Neowin, UbuntuForums, A Small Orange, Invision Power?
<seth_k> those would be my top five hangouts
<seth_k> i'm also a fresh new Ubuntu member =D if you attend the CC meetings
<dstambou> I'm not sure, the name is tugging at the back of my mind... I'm sure it will come to me heh :)
<dstambou> need some coffee maybe
<seth_k> haha
* seth_k backports krename
<gdh> wwo renaming of the future comes to the present! :)
<seth_k> that's deep, gdh. real deep. ;)
* gdh tangles with continua
<gdh> I'm assuming that's the plural :)
<gdh> goddamnit I have drunk entirely too slowly today. I am still perfectly sober.
<seth_k> No gdh, that's a good thing
<seth_k> Your liver will thank you
<gdh> feh :)
<gdh> I am clean-living, this is my only vice =)
<gdh> Hm, did I just contradict myself there?
<seth_k> oy monchy
<seth_k> what's new
<seth_k> mm, krename 3.0.3-2build1 backported to Hoary
<gdh> *rock* :)
<monchy> just got in, went to the bar with some mates then saw war of the worlds
<gdh> Is it any use?
<gdh> I dunno about Tom Cruise as a concept in that :/
<seth_k> i hear the ending is lame :(
<monchy> special effects were ace but the rest was eh...
<seth_k> but there are lots of explosions :)
<monchy> yea it was
<monchy> real gay ending
<monchy> batman begins made up for it though lol
<seth_k> haha, they had that on pirated DVD when I was in Mexico last week
<seth_k> 45 cents
<monchy> sweet
<monchy> did you get it?
<gdh> leaves it open for 'war of the universe' - an apocalyptical epic about free software in an uncontrolled environment...
<gdh> and 'Ubuntu - The Musical'
<pax> sup guys
* gdh flicks rapidly through 'Guide to Modern Popular Culture'
<gdh> Er... watching the game. Having a bud?
<gdh> </nervously>
<pax> just installed kubuntu, what's this 194.135.4.8 connected to the system? Is this the repos or kubuntu's IP?
<monchy> if it was the jays game, more like watching the game and screaming at it
<pax> pax@debuntu:~$ last -d
<pax> pax      :0           194.135.4.8      Sat Jul  9 22:03   still logged in
<pax> pax      :0           0.0.0.0          Sat Jul  9 22:03 - 22:03  (00:00)
<pax> reboot   system boot  0.0.0.0          Sat Jul  9 21:57          (00:40)
<pax> system booted with fresh kubuntu install, and showing connection from that IP, what's this about?
<gdh> inetnum:      194.135.4.0 - 194.135.4.255
<gdh> descr:        Samara City Bank
<gdh> address:      Russia
<gdh> wow :)
<gdh> I'm impressed.
<pax> owned at boot?
<pax> gdh: run that command and tell me what you see
<pax> last -d
<seth_k> Russia own joo box
<gdh> haha snap! :)
<seth_k> i ran it and got nothing but 0.0.0.0's
<pax> weird
<gdh> that's utterly impossible and must be some malfunction :)
<pax> I run chkrootkit and other tools, nothing
<pax> snoopy shows NO activity on the system
<pax> wtf where are the kubuntu rookies?
<seth_k> pax: Kubuntu doesn't even have any ports open by default
<pax> seth_k: so what's that IP about?
<seth_k> try a netstat -a
<seth_k> see what they're connected to
<seth_k> (it'll be at the top of the huge list of stuff that gets spit out)
<pax> Starting nmap 3.75 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-07-09 22:43 EDT
<pax> Interesting ports on localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1):
<pax> (The 1661 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
<pax> PORT    STATE SERVICE
<pax> 25/tcp  open  smtp
<pax> 631/tcp open  ipp
<pax> seth nothing with netstat
<pax> Active Internet connections (servers and established)
<pax> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<pax> tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:ipp *:*                     LISTEN
<pax> tcp        0      0 localhost.localdom:smtp *:*                     LISTEN
<pax> tcp        0      0 ool-43518583.dyn.:34759 brown.freenode.net:ircd ESTABLISHED
<pax> tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:smtp      *:*                     LISTEN
<seth_k> odd
<pax> that's my ip, nothing showing the other IP?
<pax> is there some clock server on Kunbuntu or something like that .. connecting to some server for sync?
<gdh> it does that once at startup.
<pax> so could that be it?
<gdh> "ntp.ubuntulinux.org" 82.211.81.145
<gdh> It's just a bug, completely bogus mis information.
<gdh> file a bug report :)
<pax> fucking BS man, this Kubuntu stuff is shady
<gdh> I see the same thing here with last -d and I have no ports forwarded to this machine
<pax> you see what?
<gdh> gdh      :0           194.135.4.8      Sat Jul  9 18:21   still logged in
<pax> you see taht same IP from russsia?
<pax> no shit
<pax> are you serious?
<seth_k> file a bug about it, someone will be able to tell you what it is
<seth_k> where are you located, pax?
<pax> New Jersey, U.S of A
<seth_k> heh
<seth_k> not russia
<pax> that's what I'm saying dude
<seth_k> you should be using the same ntp server i am, then
<seth_k> my thought is to file a bug. http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<seth_k> and ask what's up
<seth_k> ?? bugzilla
<kinfo> No match for "bugzilla"
<seth_k> !learn bugzilla http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<kinfo> Inprinted bugzilla (memory injection successful)
<pax> man this is freaking me out
<pax> I install a distro and it's connected to some russian IP?
<monchy> lol
<gdh> pax: Calm down. You found a bug, not a government conspiracy :)
<griott> alguien que hable espaol ?
<kalenedrael> hmmm
<kalenedrael> this !learn function can easily be abused, i think
<pax> a bug, so you all have that same IP?
<seth_k> kalenedrael: if I'm around, people that abuse it go on a vacation from the channel :P
<gdh> pax: Well, maybe not 'all' but I certainly do for every login, so it is bogus.
<pax> gdh, so you are owned too, let's create a club called OwnedByKubuntu
<kalenedrael> like "!learn goatse http://goat.cx"
<gdh> pax: heh :)
<seth_k> but who is going to type "?? goatse
<kalenedrael> dunno
<seth_k> opportunities for abuse are minimal imo
<kkathman> evening there gdh :)
<kalenedrael> actually, if anyone asks what goatse is
<gdh> kkathman: hai :)
<kkathman> o/
<gdh> kkathman: Am just pondering retiring for the evening ... nearly 4am...
<kkathman> ahhh you should...very early in the morning :)
<gdh> kkathman: just finishing th final glass of whisky for tonight =)
<kkathman> and sleep late :)
<gdh> I don't see light outside yet - that's the final trigger
<griott> exists floppy net install kubuntu ?
<gdh> kkathman:  although once it gets to September, that can get a bit ridiculous.
<kkathman> lol
<griott> help to net install for floppy ..
<kkathman> Must admit, I have done the all nighters
<gdh> allnighters are much more pleasant when there's no Ultimately-Futile project/assignment to hand in at 9am....
<seth_k> true that
<seth_k> i pulled my first all nighter, but it was because I was on a roll
<seth_k> not because anything was due that morning
<seth_k> research papers = the suck :)
<kkathman> gdh - true that :)
<gdh> righto, that's enough 1980's nonsense pop music for one night - good night, all :)
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:pax] : last -d and see who owns you, fix this distro please!
<delltony> hi
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:seth_k] : http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/ | Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php/
<seth_k> pax, not acceptable please.
<pax> seth_k: sorry, but this is a serious issue.
<seth_k> pax, file a bug and you will get an answer
<seth_k> it does not belong in /topic
<pax> ok.
<seth_k> i agree that this is an issue
<seth_k> and i'm glad you're taking it seriously
<seth_k> but the devs are the ones who can answer you
<pax> thank you for your high understanding.
<seth_k> if you need help with bugzilla, I'm happy to assist you
<delltony> can somene help me in getting libmp3lame installed into mplayer so i can make dvd too xvid like the guide indicates using libmp3lame and mencoder?
<pax> seth_k: let me file the bug, if I encounter any problems I'll let you know.
<seth_k> pax: sounds good
<seth_k> pax: you might also consider stopping by #ubuntu-devel
<delltony> :( guess not
<seth_k> they can maybe give you a quick answer
<seth_k> delltony: that doesn't sound like a KDE-specific answer, so I'll bet you'll get better help in #ubuntu :)
<delltony> well i just came here cause i run kubuntu but thats cool and ubuntu never answers me
<delltony> is why ii tried over here
<pax> seth_k: I created n account and signed in, dont see where to file *new* bug
* delltony doesn't like to be ignored but it happens unfortuantely
<seth_k> delltony: that's a pretty specific question unfortunately
<seth_k> probably no one has experience with it
<seth_k> pax: it's at the bottom. Actions: Home | New
<delltony> probably but i find it hard to believe that noone besides me wants to make dvds and convert them too xvid
<pax> seth_k: New takes to a page with documentation and information about Ubuntu
<delltony> only reason i want to do this is cause i travel with my job and i can fit around 4 dvds onto a dvd with xvid or so
<seth_k> pax: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi
<delltony> wherer otherwse i have to take and carry all the dvds with me
<pax> yes that's the page, thank you.
<seth_k> no problem
<pax> seth_k: what 'package' should this be reported in?
<seth_k> pax: it's not a package issue, I would use unknown
<pax> k
<sproingie> hm.  i moved a new font into /usr/share/fonts ... how do i make kde aware of it?
<sproingie> firefox is finding it, it shows up in fonts:/ but konqueror doesn't select it for unicode ranges while firefox does
<sproingie> which is a rather surprising reversal of the usual case
<seth_k> indeed
<sproingie> i usually use konqueror because firefox's unicode font selection algorithm sucks
<seth_k> sproingie: have you used System -> Font Installer to make it usable by KDE?
<sproingie> seth_k: under the k menu?
<sproingie> i have no such item off the k menu
<seth_k> sproingie: it is in KControl / SystemSettings
<sproingie> ah there it is
<sproingie> goddammit
<sproingie> kdesu is broken again
<seth_k> do you have kde 3.4.1 ?
<sproingie> it asks for root pw, i enter it, it shows the main kcontrol panel instead
<seth_k> yeah
<seth_k> breezy has that fixed completely, kde 3.4.1 goes a long ways towards stopping it :/
<sproingie> nope, 3.4.0
<seth_k> sproingie: I'd try upgrading :/
<sproingie> i just realized i don't have kubuntu in my sources
<sproingie> what's the source line?
<seth_k> in /topic ;)
<seth_k> Breezy eschews KControl in favor of systemsettings, so no more issues then =D
<sproingie> er, oddly i'm not seeing the kubuntu repo in the faq's sources.list file
<seth_k> sproingie: the last part. KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<ghostdog> I having bug issues with konqueror
<sproingie> oh, missed the more obvious link 
* sproingie has trouble with that "right in front of his nose" thing :p
<ghostdog> every so often kde crash handler will generate a backtrace
<seth_k> ghostdog: upgrade to kde 3.4.1, it's fixed
* seth_k hopes ghostdog isn't already running 3.4.1 :P
<ghostdog> what reps?
<ghostdog> apt-get update?
<seth_k> ghostdog: see the last part of /topic
<seth_k> kde 3.4.1
<ghostdog> mi bad
<seth_k> no worries
<seth_k> pax: have a link to your bug?
<ghostdog> I'll give it a try
* sproingie is tinkering with writing a utf8 encoder/decoder, wants to see that spiffy new Linear B font :)
<seth_k> ghostdog: that should fix all the crashes
<ghostdog> thanks
<pax> seth_k: yes sir. https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12568
<griott> hey alguien me ayuda a instalar kubuntu ?
<sproingie> hm, arts is broken in the kde upgrade
<sproingie> looking for libarts1 and libartsc0 which aren't there
<griott> sproingie, exist floppy net-installer for kubuntu ?
<pax> I hope they will address this serious issue. It is confusing for new people who install Kubuntu for the first time.
<pax> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdenetwork/kwifimanager_3.4.0-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<pax> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<pax> I'm trying to dist-upgrade and this is what I get ^
<seth_k> pax: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k> remove all the us.
<pax> seth_k: why?
<seth_k> so you have http://archive.ubuntu.com for all of them
<seth_k> pax: us archive is having issues
<pax> ok, thanks
<griott> seth_k, exist floppy net-installer for kubuntu ?
<griott> ?
<sproingie> no floppy install
<sproingie> not that i know of
<crimsun> yes, there is. See the netboot directory on the mirrors.
<pax> seth_k: would you post your sources.list somewere so I can cp it?
<newbie> how to close a connection initiated by fish in konquer
<sproingie> anyway, time to restart x
<newbie> i closed the window but the connection is still active
<seth_k> pax: I use breezy, so make sure to replace all "breezy" with "hoary"
<seth_k> or you'll mess your system up
<seth_k> er, actually, I don't even have the kde 3.4.1 source or anything
<seth_k> ?? sources
<kinfo> No match for "sources"
<pax> seth_k: no doubt, I will not touch breezy until atleast august
<seth_k> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<pax> excellent.
<seth_k> add to that the KDE 3.4.1 source in /topic
<seth_k> and you should be good
<pax> I'll add backports to that.
<seth_k> yep
<pax> anything else related to Kubuntu I should add?
<seth_k> the Koffice 1.4 source, if you use koffice
<seth_k> also in /topic
<seth_k> did anyone get back to you on the IP yet?
<pax> Koffice is excellent.
<pax> Not yet/
<seth_k> crimsun: just looking, I don't see a netinstall package at /releases/
<crimsun> seth_k: not netinstall. netboot.
<seth_k> oops :D
<pax> 789kb/s not bad, I would gladly host backports or other for kubuntu/ubuntu.
<pax> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pax>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<pax> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pax> spoke too soon
<seth_k> does it give the error if you scroll up?
<pax> seth_k: fixed, thank you.
<seth_k> great
<pax> I tried this script to save some time, but it messed my sources.list.
<pax> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&page=1&pp=10
<pax> <cafuego> pax: There you go, bug is filed.
<pax> this gentleman have the same problem
<seth_k> yep, i've been watching #ubuntu too
<pax> Hawkish, aren't you :)
<seth_k> it's a living ;)
<pax> what's the cmd for cp in konsole, I always used ctrl+shift+v
<pax> shift+insert, nvm
<ToyMan> hi all
<ToyMan> scp -r should catch hidden dir too, yes?
<seth_k> hmmm
<pax> seth_k: you work for ubuntu?
<seth_k> haha, figurative living
<seth_k> no, I'm just a student
<pax> Great!
<pax> didnt get any feedback on that bug report, maybe it wasn't clear enough.
<seth_k> pax: things move a bit slower than that
<seth_k> ToyMan: looking at its sister functions, -r will catch hidden dirs
<seth_k> ToyMan: but try it and see :P
<pax> !7.0-0.9~5.04ubp2
<pax> no bot here?
<seth_k> what are you wanting to know?
<seth_k> i doubt the bot knows about a version string
<Speedy2> I don't know if this is Kubuntu specific or not, but KDE seems to look for my mounted drives in /media -- anyway to change that? I prefer the standard UNIX /mnt location
<Speedy2> Any ideas on how to have it look at /mnt ?
<Speedy2> Hello?
<monchy> helllllllo
<Speedy2> Any idea here on how to get KDE to look in /mnt for my mount points?
<monchy> i have no idea, but i didn't want to leave you hanging without a hello
<Speedy2> Heh.  Thanks ;)
<monchy> your welcome
<Speedy2> Where is my welcome?
<seth_k> sleep for me, night all
<monchy> night
<pax> g'night seth_k 
<Computer__Guru> k/ubuntu seems pretty nice, but doesnt seem very complete... i compiled mplayer and i only have two video out options, x11 & xvidix, and neither one works.. im running the right xserver (ati)... this is frustrating as all holy hell
<Computer__Guru> and i had to install a SLEW of dev packages before it would even compile
<Computer__Guru> anybody else experience similar pains?
<crimsun> you didn't have to compile mplayer at all. You could have used the version from multiverse.
<crimsun> you also didn't realise there's sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-686
<Computer__Guru> what's the package name cause i have multiverse in my sources.list and nothing matched in a "dpkg -l '*mplayer*'"
<crimsun> so... once you actually install the correct mplayer package, you can choose -vo xv
<Computer__Guru> okay we're gonna try this
<crimsun> get rid of your current mplayer installation first
<Computer__Guru> im on it
<Computer__Guru> didnt know about this build-dep thing :D
<Computer__Guru> tyvm
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> you'll want to ensure that all the necessary repos are enabled
<Computer__Guru> they are :)
<Computer__Guru> you, sir, are a most helpful mammal
<Computer__Guru> why does it also install mplayer-586?
<Computer__Guru> and which does it default to?
<Computer__Guru> that worked like a charm, btw
<Computer__Guru> what about xmms? is there a better versiont han the one i have currently installed that i dont know about?
<Computer__Guru> somebody just shot up a house downt he street
<Computer__Guru> wheeeeeeeeeeeeee
<monchy> hey at least i'm not the only person who lives in the ghetto
<Computer__Guru> heh
<Computer__Guru> nothing like the sound of a little automatic gunfire to wake you right up
<monchy> i feel ya man, get used to it though
<Computer__Guru> cause lemme tell ya
<Computer__Guru> my eyes are wide open now
<Computer__Guru> that shit was less than a block away
<Computer__Guru> i should take a couple screenshots
<monchy> popos there already?
<Computer__Guru> popos were already on duty at the bar downstairs.. by the time i hit the door, they were both across the street guns drawn
<Computer__Guru> less than a minute later there were over 30 squads and three helis
<Computer__Guru> a third of which were paddywagons
<monchy> sounds like a drug deal gone bad lol
<Computer__Guru> nah they shot up an apartment
<Computer__Guru> the lady inside said she had no clue why or who would have done it
<Computer__Guru> she looked like she'd been asleep
<Computer__Guru> was in her panties and a tee shirt
<Computer__Guru> with a mudpack on her face
<monchy> hah, maybe some crackheads
<Computer__Guru> hard to tell
<monchy> gotta be somethin for some people to just roll up like that and start shootin
<Computer__Guru> im gonna go make some tea, then im gonna take some screenshots of my desktop, then im gonna post em and brag :D
<monchy> lol alright
<Computer__Guru> macromedia needs to develop fireworks for linux
<Computer__Guru> i'd be in graphics heaven
<Computer__Guru> cause i despise gimp (read:I'm too lazy to learn it)
<Computer__Guru> oh and it wasnt a house
<Computer__Guru> they just didnt find the body till just now
<Computer__Guru> somebody is dead as a doorknob.... fifteen shots to the head, chest, and right thigh
<monchy> gotta wonder man, could be gang related who knows
<Computer__Guru> probably drug
<Computer__Guru> fired
<Computer__Guru> he was let go with no possibility of rehire
<monchy> be back, gonna run down to the gas station for a mega slurpie
<Computer__Guru> http://www.Daede.com/MyDesktop.jpg
<Computer__Guru> there it is :)
<Computer__Guru> that's what kubuntu looks like for me :D
<Computer__Guru> that's less than an hour of customizing kubuntu
<Computer__Guru> i should submit this screenshot to kde-look.org and kubuntu.org
<xxenon> Computer__Guru - is there a superkaramba there ?
<Computer__Guru> a what?
<Borg^Queen> Hey people  how do I get freenode to email me my password
<xxenon> how you made the menu (bellow) ?
<Borg^Queen> I changed it and now I can't find the pad with the passw on it
<Computer__Guru> find an oper
<Computer__Guru> this looks like an old version of services
<Borg^Queen> I tried, no dice
<Borg^Queen> rude people
<Computer__Guru> oh
<Borg^Queen> they keep say there's a command but when I ask them what it is they don't answer or tell me to look it up
<Computer__Guru> try /msg nickserv help
<Borg^Queen> ok I'll give it a shot
<Computer__Guru> i didnt see anythign there though
<Borg^Queen> nope
<Borg^Queen> other servers do have it
<Borg^Queen> it figures they don't
<Computer__Guru> eh i dunno, pester em till they help you
<Computer__Guru> did you try #OperHelp?
<Borg^Queen> ok
<Borg^Queen> empty
<Computer__Guru> #opers
<Computer__Guru> #help
<Computer__Guru> *shrug*
<Borg^Queen> tried them all
<Borg^Queen> thanks
<Borg^Queen> inefficient server
<Computer__Guru> wish i could help more
<Computer__Guru> if this were dalnet and like 1997 i could have retrieved it for you :D
<Borg^Queen> This was dalnet
<Borg^Queen> Hey whatever happened to dalnet
<Computer__Guru> it's still there
<Computer__Guru> this wasnt dalnet
<Borg^Queen> ok
<Computer__Guru> this just uses bahamut
<Computer__Guru> the dalnet version of ircd
<Borg^Queen> ah
<Computer__Guru> the services version here is OLD
<Borg^Queen> so it would seem
<Computer__Guru> dalnet's services is leaps and bounds ahead of this system
<Borg^Queen> I used a standard command to get them to email me the password but it didn't work
<Borg^Queen> oh Computer__Guru can you ask in #freenode?
<Borg^Queen> Since I can't ask
<Borg^Queen> hello?
<Computer__Guru> im a pimp
<Computer__Guru> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26283
<Computer__Guru> go rate it and add a comment :)
<dev> hey
<dev> i need help
<dev> anyone around
<dev> 71 helpers would be cool
<Computer__Guru> whats up?
<shogouki> just tell your pb ...
<dev> i installed kubuntu tonight, but i cant get on the net with it
<Computer__Guru> what are you using now
<Computer__Guru> ?
<dev> wintendos
<shogouki> have you read doc and faq about ubuntu on the net ?
<dev> tons
<delltony> can someone look at this http://pastebin.com/310406 and explain to me what needs to be done to get the mplayer too compile?
<dev> delltony u stalker
<delltony> i'm wanting to mencode dvd to xvid so mplayer is what i need
<Computer__Guru> delltony: follow these instructions
<dev> y so hard up for xvid?
<Computer__Guru> make sure you have deb's for universe and multiverse
<Computer__Guru> do you?
<delltony> yep
<Computer__Guru> ok
<Computer__Guru> now
<Computer__Guru> apt-get build-deps mplayer-686
<Computer__Guru> when that's done
<Computer__Guru> apt-get install mplayer-686
<Computer__Guru> ta-da
<delltony> but will that be with libmp3lame support?
<Computer__Guru> you're also gonna want mplayer-fonts
<dev> pretty smart huh
<Computer__Guru> i know it plays xvid
<delltony> blah wiith playing them
<delltony> i'm wanting to mencode them
<Computer__Guru> oh i duno beyond that
<Computer__Guru> try it, can't hurt
<delltony> it has to be compiled 
<dev> delltony fix my internet
<delltony> cause lame-dev is not installed on the pc by default
<Computer__Guru> dev: is kubuntu on a different machine by chance? can you perform commands on it while yout alk to me?
<delltony> but anyway ill keep on looking
<dev> yes 
<Computer__Guru> cool
<Computer__Guru> open a terminal
<Computer__Guru> and
<Computer__Guru> lspci | grep therne
<Computer__Guru> what comes up?
<dev> hang on ok
<dev> plzz
<Computer__Guru> can i let go yet?
<Computer__Guru> :D
<delltony> you killed him
<delltony> haha
<Computer__Guru> i guess so
<dev> ok
<dev> sorry
<dev> here
<dev> spermie@Spermie:~$ lspci | grep therne
<dev> 0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Computer__Guru> RESURRECTION!
<Computer__Guru> okay
<Computer__Guru> now
<Computer__Guru> lsmod | grep net
<Computer__Guru> spermie?
<dev> Lol
<Computer__Guru> lol, nice hostname
<Computer__Guru> whoami:
<Computer__Guru> jay
<Computer__Guru> hostname:
<Computer__Guru> psilocybin
<Computer__Guru> :D
<delltony> delltony
<dev> =P
<dev> what do i do after that
<Computer__Guru> what was the output?
<dev> didnt do anything
<delltony> dev type /exec -o lsmod | grep net
<Computer__Guru> try
<Computer__Guru> lsmod | grep rtk
<delltony> just curious what is the issue?
<dev> didnt do anything
<dev> well nothing came up on that command
<Computer__Guru> funny, i dont have a loaded ethernet module either, according to lsmod
<delltony> dev what is the issue?
<dev> dont have internet
<delltony> can't connect to internet on ethernet card 
<Computer__Guru> his nic doesnt work
<dev> never did on kubuntu firsttime install
<Computer__Guru> wait, mine is 3c59x
<delltony> type /exec -o cat /etc/network/interfaces 
<Computer__Guru> have you tried ifup -a
<Computer__Guru> ?
<dev> no
<delltony> if its not listed in the interfaces the ifup is not gonna wor
<delltony> err work
<Computer__Guru> try typing: ifup -a
<Computer__Guru> it might be listed tho
<Computer__Guru> type: lsmod
<Computer__Guru> and see if you see your realtek there
<delltony> i was waiting for the output of the command
<delltony> are you on a router?
<delltony> type sudo dhclient
<dev> said ifup: interface lo aready configured
<Computer__Guru> so it's not there
<Computer__Guru> holdon
<Computer__Guru> lemme see if i can find the module you need to insert
<delltony> can you please type whats in interfaces
<dev> delltony hey the comand u gave, it said no such file or directory
<delltony> and answer my question of are you on a router
<dev> yes
<dev> but trust i know thats not the problem
<delltony> so you don't have /etc/network/interfaces?
<dev> yeah i do
<delltony> then whats it say ini there
<delltony> in regard to your eth0
<Computer__Guru> i dont think it says anything
<dev> well there wasnt no auto eth0 in there which should be
<delltony> right
<delltony> so tell me what it says
<dev> that coomand u gave me didnt work tho so i cant really remember, i just remember looking in there with nano -w
<delltony> well the /exec -o was for xchat to display to screen
<delltony> but nano /etc/network/interfaces or open it in a text editor
<delltony> and hit ctrl a and ctrl c and then come here and ctrl v
<delltony> none the less
<dev> alright
<delltony> it should have the loopback of auto lo
<Computer__Guru> try this
<delltony> iface lo inet loopback
<delltony> then it should have the map of the hotplug of
<delltony> map eth0
<Computer__Guru> insmod 8139cp
<dev> whats that?
<Computer__Guru> it's one of two kernel modules for the 8139 chipset
<Computer__Guru> which you have
<Computer__Guru> but that makes me wonder why in the name of the gods hotplug didnt do it for you
<delltony> i'm goonna say its working
<delltony> but dhclient hasn't assigned him a ip
<delltony> cause of settings in the interfaces file
<Computer__Guru> he'll know if it's working by doing an lsmod and finding something that starts with 8139
<Computer__Guru> do:
<Computer__Guru> lsmod | grep 8139
* Computer__Guru checks dev for a pulse
<dev> sorry hang on
<tommorris> Hey all
<tommorris> Can someone please come and seed kubutu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso
<tommorris> We're all stuck at 72.1%
<Computer__Guru> wish i had it, bro
<tommorris> Is there any way of formally requesting a seed?
<Computer__Guru> you could try emailing the ubuntu team, i guess
<tommorris> Cheers, I'll do that in a minute
<tommorris> I wish BitTorrent had an option where you could provide a torrent but back it up with an FTP server - so if the torrent drops between 100% availability, the FTP server kicks in and seeds until it's fully available again.
<tommorris> s/between/below
<dev> hmm
<dev> =--(
<Computer__Guru> whats up dev?
<dev> still aint working
<Computer__Guru> do:
<Computer__Guru> lsmod | grep 8139
<dev> ok
<Computer__Guru> what'd it do?
<Computer__Guru> brb, i gotta fetch my noodles
<Computer__Guru> im back
<Computer__Guru> did it output anything?
<dev> spermie@Spermie:~$ lsmod | grep 8139
<dev> 8139cp                 19200  0
<dev> 8139too                24320  0
<dev> mii                     4736  2 8139cp,8139too
<dev> spermie@Spermie:~$              
<dev> thats what it said
<Computer__Guru> okay, your driver is loaded
<Computer__Guru> gimme a second
<dev> ok
<Computer__Guru> edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Computer__Guru> and add the following line
<Computer__Guru> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Computer__Guru> then
<Computer__Guru> ifup eth0
<Computer__Guru> that REALLY should work
<dev> lol
<dev> u remember dell tony
<dev> he made me do this
<Computer__Guru> what of him?
<dev> delltony under priimary you want the following
<dev> delltony iface eth0 inet static
<dev> delltony address 192.168.15.210
<dev> delltony netmask 255.255.255.0
<dev> delltony gateway 192.168.15.1
<dev> delltony auto eth0
<dev> delltony then save the file
<dev> delltony when that is done
<dev> delltony then type sudo ifdown -a
<dev> delltony sudo ifup -a
<Computer__Guru> no screw all that
<Computer__Guru> you dont want static
<dev> lol
<Computer__Guru> you want dhcp, right?
<dev> i dont care i just want net
<Computer__Guru> okay, so remove all that crap, add the line i told you then sudo ifdown -a then sudo ifup -a
<Computer__Guru> that reminds me
<Computer__Guru> this no root account shit really fucks some stuff up
<Computer__Guru> im gonna add the root acct
<dev>  iface eth0 inet dhcp i already had that in there tho before
<dev> and still nothing
<Computer__Guru> just homor me and try to ifdown/ifup it real quick
<Computer__Guru> humor
<Computer__Guru> cause i think isnmod'ing 8139 might have done it
<markus> hello
<markus> hot to rogin with root in KDE
<Computer__Guru> what?!?
<markus> any one alive ?
<markus> *how
<Computer__Guru> oh
<Computer__Guru> holdon, ill get it for you
<dev> Computer__Gur nothing =(
<markus> i want change auto login for my user
<Computer__Guru> to root?
<markus> k
<Computer__Guru> are you mad man?
<markus> yes
<Computer__Guru> are you using kubuntu?
<markus> yes
<Computer__Guru> you're gonna have to search the wiki, because before you can do that you have to enable the root account ont he entire system.. it's disabled by default
<Computer__Guru> dev: is there a chance in hell the cable is bad?
<Computer__Guru> brb
<markus> where
<markus> in where place 
<markus> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Computer__Guru> in the ubuntu wiki
<Computer__Guru> its explained how to activate the root account
<markus> what about me ?
<markus> any suggest
<Computer__Guru> markus
<Computer__Guru> the answer you are looking for is in the ubuntu wiki (for the third time)
<Computer__Guru> you must ENABLE the root account, it is DISABLED by default in ubuntu
<markus> i was do that
<markus> here
<markus> root@pc17:/home/pc17 #
<markus> the root pass 123456
<Computer__Guru> ok
<Computer__Guru> you are actually root?
<markus> i type that and kde says wrong pass
<Computer__Guru> not sudo root?
<markus> i get it from rescue mode
<markus> and type passwd
<markus> passwd 123456
<Computer__Guru> ok
<Computer__Guru> do this
<Computer__Guru> edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<dev> HOLLY FUCKING SHIT
<Computer__Guru> and change AllowRootLogin=false to AllowRootLogin=true
<Computer__Guru> then restart kdm
<dev> WE GOT internet up in running
<Computer__Guru> dev: how'd u dew it?
<markus> ok
<markus> dev lol
<dev> lol
<dev> trird another nic
<dev> dont i feel like a jack ass
* Computer__Guru mumbles something about fucking cheaters...
<Computer__Guru> :D
<dev> :(
<Computer__Guru> it;s all good, if it works it works
<dev> yup
<Computer__Guru> welcome to ubuntu
<Computer__Guru> now
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<raul33064> hi
<Computer__Guru> quick, like a bunny
<raul33064> hi everybody
<Computer__Guru> hi raul33064
<raul33064> hi computer_Guru
<dev> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<dev> i already have a desktop
<dev> kdes up and running
<Computer__Guru> oh i thought since you were in #kubuntu you'd want to install the kde desktop :D
<Computer__Guru> oh
<dev> oh i got the desktop
<dev> 3.4
<dev> i guess thats what it is
<Computer__Guru> how'd you get the desktop without having internet?
<dev> i dont have clue
<dev> but i did it
<Computer__Guru> you on the live cd?
<dev> yeah
<Computer__Guru> that explains it
<dev> is this right.  sudo apt-get install gaim ?
<Computer__Guru> can you install the live-cd to the hdd?
<Computer__Guru> gaim is already installed
<dev> its not poping up and i cant find it anywhere
<Computer__Guru> dpkg -l '*gaim*'
<dev> but yes to answer ur question
<Computer__Guru> should be ii
<dev> no packages found matching gaim
<dev> thats what it said
<Computer__Guru> oh
<Computer__Guru> lol
<dev> i dont think i got all the kde programs when i installed ir
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get update
<dev> =(
<Computer__Guru> then try again
<dev> what do i do?
<Computer__Guru> yeah you should have downloaded the ubuntu install disc then installed kubuntu
<dev> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dev> ?
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get update
<dev> ok
<dev> said done
<dev> didnt take long
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dev>  kubuntu-desktop already the newest version
<dev> is what i said
<dev> it^
<Computer__Guru> i dunno, then.. run synaptic and select KDE (kubuntu) and check everything then apply
<markus> sorry dc
<markus> hey what the file i must edit it
<markus> Computer_Guru
<markus> are u there ??
<Computer__Guru> it's /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<markus> okay
<dev> damn dont even have synaptic
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<pax> kynptic
<Computer__Guru> kynaptic is evil
<Computer__Guru> dont do it
<Computer__Guru> that package is far from complete
<markus> apt-get ??
<markus> what about that
<pax> too easy
<Computer__Guru> what about it?
<markus> Loading ............................................
<pax> Computer__Guru: run last -d 
<dev> said synaptic has no installation candidate
<pax> tell me if you see some IP you dont recognise as logged in
<dev> making me angery again
<Computer__Guru> for what?
<pax> confirming a bug
<dev> i cant even apt-get anything
<Computer__Guru> nope
<pax> safe
<Computer__Guru> i only see one ip address
<pax> wich is?
<Computer__Guru> mine :D
<dev> =?
<pax> dev?
<Computer__Guru> wait, thats not my ip
<dev> is there a reason y i can't apt-get anything?
<Computer__Guru> pax whats your ip?
<pax> LOL
<pax> is it  194.135.4.8 ?
<Computer__Guru> yes
<Computer__Guru> wtf is that
<pax> owned :/
<Computer__Guru> but it shows up every time
<pax> reinstall, fast
<pax> just kidding it's a bug
<pax> I found today 
<Computer__Guru> okay,w hats the bug?
<pax> I did reinstall beleive it or not
<Computer__Guru> just that it shows that ip?
<pax> I filed a report earlier
<pax> yes
<Computer__Guru> oh, ok
<pax> russian IP
<pax> unless
<pax> ubuntu owns us all
<Computer__Guru> wouldnt be so bad
<Computer__Guru> always wanted to be part of a large distributed network project :D
<pax> it shows up every time you login/reboot
<dev> im getting agervated
<dev> this blows horse cock
<Computer__Guru> jay      :0           194.135.4.8      Sun Jul 10 02:31   still logged in
<pax> dev what's the problem? network-admin?
<pax> wep
<Computer__Guru> dev: just download and install the install cd
<pax> if only someone confirmed that before I reinstalled
<pax> Computer__Guru: however do file a bug report so we can get attention
<dev> i dunno, cant apt-get anythng
<Computer__Guru> check your sources.list, dev
<pax> dev what's in your sources.list?
<Computer__Guru> what's in it?
<dev> how do i get into that>
<Computer__Guru> pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Computer__Guru> hey does anyone know if k/ubuntu supports bootsplash out of the box?
<Computer__Guru> i really dont wanna recompile my kernel, heh
<antrix> Computer__Guru: Not AFAIK
<dev> this is what was in my sources.list
<dev> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main$
<dev> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<dev> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<dev> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<dev> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<dev> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<dev> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<dev> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<dev> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<dev> ## repository.
<dev> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<dev> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<dev> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<dev> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<dev> ## team.
<dev> sorry for that
<Computer__Guru> you need to uncomment any line that starts with deb or deb-src
<Computer__Guru> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list 
<Computer__Guru> and do that
<Computer__Guru> then 
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get update
<Computer__Guru> :)
<dev> what do ya mean uncomment?
<Computer__Guru> remove the #
<dev> ok
<dev> Awsome
<dev> ur the best
<jpatric1> why thank you
<Computer__Guru> I try :)
<jpatric1> ;)
<dev> lol
<jpatric1> :)
<dev> now should i try the  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Computer__Guru> try this
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Computer__Guru> to give yourself a complete ubuntu system
<Anca> good morning
<dev> i want kubuntu
<Computer__Guru> and you will have it
<dev> ok
<Computer__Guru> since it's already installed, it will be included int he dist-upgrade
<Anca> Computer__Guru: how can I upgrade my Mozilla Firefox? I have 1.0.2 and it asks for 1.0.4
<Computer__Guru> www.mozilla.org?
<Computer__Guru> *shrug*
<Computer__Guru> lemme see what i have
<nikkia> anca, you don't need to upgrade it
<Computer__Guru> hai nikkia :)
<dev> Computer__Guru im guessing this command will take a while huh?
<Computer__Guru> <-- Jay316
<nikkia> it is effectively 1.0.4, you just need to tell firefox to tell websites its 1.0.4
<Computer__Guru> yeah
<Anca> I tried to go to mozilla.org but I got lost while installing the upgrade
<dev> will i have to edit or config anything when it's done?
<Anca> aha, nikia, thanks for the info, going to dig :)
<nikkia> anca, go to about:config, and look for general.useragent.vendorsub
<nikkia> then set it to 1.0.4
<nikkia> then restart firefox and you should be able to access the extensions pages etc
<Computer__Guru> okay, i need to reboot to see if this bootsplash worked :)
<Computer__Guru> bbiaf
<jpatric1> brb
<Anca> thanks nikkia, it works!
<antrix> which is the X headers package? Compiling something at it's complaining abt missing X11/CoreP.h and X11/IntrinsicP.h
<antrix> i already have libx11-dev installed.. 
<nikkia> antrix, xlib-dev
<nikkia> xlibs-dev even
<markus> guy's what mean kernel panic ??
<nikkia> marus, it means the kernel crashed
<antrix> nikkia, ok. that pulled in another 14 packages.. installing now
<nikkia> rather fatally
<antrix> markus, congrats.. u've lived to tell the tale ;)
<markus> ohh damm
<markus> i will unintal and instal it again
<nikkia> marus, there are a number of reasons why the kernel panics, the most common is probably because of an incorrect root=  on the boot commandline
<dev> why cant i go to home> on kde?
<nikkia> why doesn't my k key work properly ?
<dev> for kubuntu
<dev> ?
* nikkia wonders if the keyboard batteries are dying
<antrix> nikkia: wireless keyboard? ooh...
<nikkia> antrix, yeah, and the batteries in it have been in it since i bought it, in december
<dev> home
<nikkia> dev, i'm not sure what you mean
<dev> like going to my home folder^
<nikkia> dev, the 'home' button works here
<dev> and i dont even have a home button
<nikkia> dev, konqueror has a home button, but only if its started as konqueror
<nikkia> choosing 'home folder' from the 'computer' icon next to the K menu works too
<nikkia> and that window has a home button too :)
<nikkia> 4th button from the left on the iconbar
<antrix> nikkia, i remember dos consoles had this trick of typing 'ALT+keycode' to get some character... any linux equivalent to that?
<nikkia> the default icons don't much look like a 'home' to me, but there you go
<nikkia> antrix, yes, there are a few different ways
<dev> lol odnt have a home button
<dev> anywhere
<nikkia> antrix, the default, if you have a non-US keyboard, is that the alt-gr key acts as a compose key
<dev> this install of kubuntu is screwed
<nikkia> so if you hold down alt-gr and press 1, you get 
<nikkia> hold down alt-gr and press ', then release alt-gr and press a, you get   and so on
<antrix> nikkia, what's  gr in alt-gr?
<nikkia> antrix, depends on who you ask :)
<nikkia> its either 'graphics' or 'grey'
<nikkia> if you have a US keyboard, you probably don't have a alt-gr key, as in the US both alt keys do the same thing
<antrix> dev: wipe out your kde config files if u can afford to... 'cd $HOME; rm -rf .kde/'
<antrix> nikkia, oh ok
<dev> isnt htere suppose to be harddrive icons in ur home folder>
<nikkia> antrix, there are other ways to set it, on a US keyboard, i used to set compose onto the windows menu key when i lived in the US
<nikkia> antrix, you can change the way the keyboard behaves in the KDE control center, under regional & accessibility/Keyboard Layout/Xkb Options
<antrix> nikkia, i don't want to! i was talking about you trying to type in 'k' with these workarounds :)
<nikkia> antrix, oh, well, i dunno, it was just weird, each time i tried to type markus' nick, it wouldn't accept the k, but if i typed k elsewhere, it worked
<nikkia> most likely the batteries are getting near flat, i have a spare pair here to swap in while these recharge tho, if they do die
<antrix> too much Kde ;)
<dev> amsucan some one look under link to apllication for home icon and see what the command is for me pleassse?
<antrix> dev: try 'kfmclient openURL $HOME'
<dev> hdarn didnt work
<Anca> I want to install Java Runtime Envinronment for Mozilla Firefox, where should I install it?/usr/bin ?
<dev> kfmclient openURL $HOME didnt work =(
<Anca> nevermind, I found the answer :) thanks
<dev> im getting this everytime i try to aptget something
<dev> Get:9 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main gaim 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4 [845kB] 
<dev> Fetched 3617kB in 42s (86.0kB/s)
<dev> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pango1.0/libpango1.0-0_1.8.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<dev> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<dev> spermie@Spermie:~$          
<antrix> dev, did u try running 'apt-get update'
<dev> yeah
<antrix> and --fix-missing also?
<dev> yup
<nikkia> dev, do not use us.archive
<nikkia> dev, edit sources.list and change all us.archive... hostnames to just archive...
<dev> ok
<dev> awsome
<dev> xchat
<dev> whats that one program called
<dev> i think its gears
<OculusAquilae> hi
<Bubbling_Zombie> hello
<OculusAquilae> if i install the qt4 packages above, can I use my old qt3 apps then, too
<OculusAquilae> ?
<jtyler4> I was working on a project witha  friend and now my kubuntu setup doesn't doo certainthing correctly. 
<jtyler4> nick #Ret1n4l
<jtyler4> ?
<insanekane> Ret1n4l: which certain thing ?
<Ret1n4l> one sec
<Ret1n4l> jtyler4@batgirl:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Ret1n4l> sudo: unable to lookup batgirl.localhost.localdomain via gethostbyname()
<Ret1n4l> Password:
<Ret1n4l> Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports Release.gpg
<Ret1n4l> Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras Release.gpg
<Ret1n4l> Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports Release
<Ret1n4l> 11% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com]  [
<Ret1n4l> jtyler4@batgirl:~$
<Ret1n4l> it gives me the error unable to lookup batgirl... often.
<insanekane> yes ..
<insanekane> you need to fix ...
<insanekane> i will tell u the filename one sec pls
<Ret1n4l> np
<insanekane> Ret1n4l: /etc/hostname
<Ret1n4l> ok. I found that when I googled and guessed as much. it has the correct name 'batgirl' but gives this error anyway. should it read 'batgirl.localhost.localdomain' ?
<Ret1n4l> jtyler4@batgirl:~$ more /etc/hostname
<Ret1n4l> batgirl.localhost.localdomain
<Ret1n4l> batgirl
<insanekane> no ..
<insanekane> Ret1n4l: check /etc/hosts
<insanekane> modify that
<Ret1n4l> jtyler4@batgirl:~$ more /etc/hostname
<Ret1n4l> batgirl.localhost.localdomain
<Ret1n4l> batgirl
<insanekane> (change the last entry on the line to batgirl)
<insanekane> no ..
<Ret1n4l> jtyler4@batgirl:~$ more /etc/hosts
<Ret1n4l> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost batgirl
<Ret1n4l> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<insanekane> Ret1n4l: in /etc/hostname ... only one line 'batgirl'
<Ret1n4l> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<Ret1n4l> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<Ret1n4l> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<Ret1n4l> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<Ret1n4l> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<Ret1n4l> gotcha. then start the eth0 card again?
<uniq> you can also set the hostname with the 'hostname' command.
<incubii> hows the GCC 4.0 transition going ?
<McScruff> help me
<McScruff> just installed amarok and it wont play any music
<McScruff> but it works in xmms
<incubii> you need to install the amarok engines
<incubii> apt-get install amarok-engines
<incubii> i think is what you need to type
<McScruff> cheers, will g olook
<McScruff> *go look
<McScruff> worked a treat
<McScruff> thankyou
<incubii> no probs
<McScruff> thought i was gonna die with no music
<incubii> nah wouldnt let that happen
<incubii> :P
* nikkia loads up McScruff's playlist with britney spears... 'now die WITH music!' :P
<incubii> heh
<nerfid> woohoo!  Kubuntu live is up and running!
<viriatus> hi
<viriatus> i have a problem with kopete
<viriatus> it crashes when i enable guarddog firewall
<viriatus> does anyone know how to resolve this?
<Zugwrack> Anyone know of any problems with Kubuntu and the PPS version?
<gantc> hi, anyome can help me finding dvd codecs?
<gantc> help me, please
<skaag> I've installed an ATI Radeon 95xx and my Xorg server doesn't load
<skaag> do I need to so something special for it?
<Bubbling_Zombie> gantc, libdvdcss2
<Bubbling_Zombie> skaag, try the fglxrdrivers (check www.ubuntuguide.org)
<skaag> it's difficult to browse with console mode...
<Bubbling_Zombie> ok, sec
<Bubbling_Zombie> i'll cp 't it
<Bubbling_Zombie> (you're now in console mode? :p )
<gantc> i already try to install libdvdcss2.....it seems ok but the DVD does not work....
<skaag> yes i'm in console
<skaag> kdm won't start
<skaag> I tried typing xorgcfg and it loads into X properly detecting the card, I guess, but then i'm just left in that grey thatch pattern of X, with the mouse, but with nothing to do :-)
<gantc> is it due to a protection code in my DVD?
<Bubbling_Zombie> normally not ganto
<Bubbling_Zombie> skaag, try sudo kdm ?
<gantc> ok, can you suggest me something?
<buz> could be region code issues
<Bubbling_Zombie> gantc, what is the error?
<m01> kynaptic is not working for me, tells me "some packages cannot be retrieved", i tried the apt-get commands from the terminal with the same results
<buz> http://www.whitedust.net/speaks/837/ F**K
<Zugwrack> Anyone here running PPC?
<Zugwrack> Anyone here running PPC?
<skaag> Bubbling_Zombie: I tried, the screen blinks for a moment and it's back to prompt
<Bubbling_Zombie> mmm
<Bubbling_Zombie> any descriptive errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<skaag> 'no screens found'
<gantc> I select the DVD icon and Kaffeine says tha i have no plugin to handle the resource.....what does it means?
<Bubbling_Zombie> and another media player?
<gantc> I try to see a descriptive log error
<Bubbling_Zombie> skaag, does it report an error when it load modules or something? no screens found can be everything.
<skaag> I scrolled up to the section where it probes for the video card, but it says it's an unknown chipset and stuff
<Bubbling_Zombie> mmm.
<nikkia> skaag, is it a Radeon 9200SE ?
<skaag> lspci -v shows an ATI Technologies card, 256M ram, by Gigabyte technologies
<nikkia> obviously not
<skaag> Radeon 9500 or 9550 something like that
<skaag> just got it from the shop
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver. 
<nikkia> skaag, sometimes you need to force the fglx driver to recognise a specific card ID
<skaag> they said if it won't work with linux, to bring it back and they will give me some nVidia card
<skaag> nikkia: I see
<nikkia> skaag, to be honest, you're better off with nvidia in linux
<skaag> Bubbling_Zombie: installing
<gantc> I tried to use xine......with the same result (I can se my DVD in.......windows xp.....sob!)
<skaag> nikkia: I know, maybe that's what i'll do
<nikkia> skaag, if they'll let you do that, i'd take the chance
<Bubbling_Zombie> gantc, gimme a minut, gonna install kaffeine :')
<skaag> nikkia: yah they are really cool people
<nikkia> skaag, the ATI drivers are nothing but a hassle, and the nvidia stuff *generally* tends to run a little faster in linux anyway
<gantc> I thank you very much zombie
<skaag> nikkia: They are a shop that deals with PC, Mac, Linux, so they try to be helpful
<skaag> Bubbling_Zombie: ok fglrx-driver is installed
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo modprobe fglxr
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo modprobe fglrx better
<skaag> ok the module is loaded
<Bubbling_Zombie> ok
<nikkia> gah, k3b annoys me
<nikkia> it has a habit of failing verify because of unicode filenames
<skaag> Bubbling_Zombie: It notified that the ATI driver is proprietary and will taint the kernel
<Bubbling_Zombie> in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf what does the "driver"  part of your device say?
<Bubbling_Zombie> it has to be fglrx
<skaag> checking
<Bubbling_Zombie> that's normal.
<mrabti> How i can Remouve The My computer Icone In Kde Barre And Put It in Desktop 
<skaag> it was ati, I replaced it with fglrx
<Bubbling_Zombie> ok
<Bubbling_Zombie> retry sudo kdm
<skaag> going to try to restart kd
<skaag> m
<Bubbling_Zombie> k
<skaag> no go
<Bubbling_Zombie> ow
<skaag> but I think that's related to those monitor frequency settings missing
<mrabti> Please How Can I do This 
<Bubbling_Zombie> yeah skaag
<Bubbling_Zombie> wait a minute
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skaag> no that wasn't it.. ok i'm waiting
<skaag> ok
<McScruff> I Love Foo Fighters
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's gonna walk you through a setup
<Bubbling_Zombie> you'll see
<skaag> yes I found fglrx and it found the ATI card
<gantc> mrabti.....just left click on the icon and slide it on the desktop
<skaag> should I use the kernel framebuffer interface?
<Bubbling_Zombie> no clue for ati. read the description and take the safest bet
<skaag> BTW I see my v4l module is not enabled, can I enable it?
<skaag> yes I took the safer bet
<Bubbling_Zombie> depends on your setup :)
<mrabti> It doesn't Work 
<skaag> Bubbling_Zombie: doesn't work :-(
<Bubbling_Zombie> try
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo killall kdm
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo kdm
<skaag> ah but now it's the frequency lines missing
<Bubbling_Zombie> try inserting them?
<skaag> I inserted them
<skaag> no good
<skaag> I killed all previous kdm instances
<gantc> it is possible tha your  configuration does't allow programs in the desktop.....try with a normal file first
<McScruff> is GStreamer good for amarok
<ep> What can I use to play ogg or wav files from the command line?
<mrabti> With A Normal File It work 
<gantc> well mrabti......
<mrabti> But Trash Or System doesn't Work 
<McScruff> whats the best sound engine
<gantc> now you can configure your destop setting.......
<skaag> Bubbling_Zombie: I don't understand, running xorgcfg with no -textmode parameter gives me a nice graphical X background, with a working mouse pointer
<Bubbling_Zombie> yeah
<skaag> Bubbling_Zombie: But kdm won't start! :-o
<skaag> for me, that does not make much sense
<Bubbling_Zombie> mmm
<Bubbling_Zombie> to me neither
<Bubbling_Zombie> :p
<McScruff> bbl work needs me :(
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh, btw gantc : for your dvd: go to "Settings" -> "Xine engine parameters" -> "Media" -> and change dvd device to /dev/cdrom
<gantc> ok zombie
<Bubbling_Zombie> and skaag. Try making a .xinitrc file in your home directory and put startkde in it
<Bubbling_Zombie> see if _that_ starts
<Bubbling_Zombie> (with startx)
<skaag> ok it works now
<skaag> i disabled the usage of the kernel's framebuffer device interface
<skaag> that's all it was
<Bubbling_Zombie> kdm works?
<skaag> so now it's working with fglrx
<skaag> yes
<skaag> i'm moving to X based IRC, brb
<boga> how do I make kubuntu see a digital usb camera?
<insanekane> it already should i think
<insanekane> boga: after plugging it in ... did you open Storage Media ?
<boga> yes and nothing is there!
<Skaag> It's nice to at last see the GL Screensavers working :-)
<insanekane> hmm
<Skaag> Bubbling_Zombie: Thanks for the help man!
<Bubbling_Zombie> np
<Skaag> it still is not very stable
<Bubbling_Zombie> mm?
<Skaag> I tried switching to console and back and the whole box froze
<insanekane> i think there is something related to digital cameras in Control Centre -> System Administration or Peripherals ?
<Skaag> Bubbling_Zombie: Also I can no longer access the display control panel that allows me to switch resolutions
<supernix>   Yo wassup
<insanekane> boga: i think there is something related to digital cameras in Control Centre -> System Administration or Peripherals ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh great <_<
<Bubbling_Zombie> sounds like a driver issue to me. Unfortun. i'm on a nvidia card and know jack **** about radeon...
<Skaag> :-)
<Skaag> It says my RANDR extension is not installe
<Skaag> d
<Bubbling_Zombie> mmm, i'm gonna google around a bit
<Skaag> me too
<Skaag> now it's easier
<supernix> When I try to view a page with flash using mozilla it causing Mozilla to crach any ideas what is up /
<supernix> crash*
<Bubbling_Zombie> Skaag, you're not a dutch speaker by any chance. I found a dutch guide ^-^
<m01> any ideas why kynaptic or apt-get wont install mozilla for me?
<Skaag> no but google can convert
<Skaag> and I can understand a bit of dutch, but just a bit
<buz> supernix same here
<Bubbling_Zombie> :')
<buz> i gave up on it :(
<Bubbling_Zombie> Skaag, try the wiki?
<Skaag> what wiki?
<Bubbling_Zombie> ubuntu
<Skaag> ah
<clemux> hello
<Skaag> checking
<clemux> happy birthday spiral :)
<spiral> clemux: shut up
<Hikaru79> Just wanted to congratulate everyone here who is on the dev team, on a job very well done! 
<Skaag> spiral: happy birthday
<Skaag> :-)
<spiral> Skaag: grrrmpf
<Skaag> :->
<Bubbling_Zombie> :')
<Bubbling_Zombie> happy birthday spiral <3
* Bubbling_Zombie hides
<Skaag> hm... only xmms will play my flac files, amarok doesn't know what to do with them
<Hikaru79> Is anyone else having problems with Kate?
<Hikaru79> I just installed Kubuntu, on a fresh install, but Kate keeps giving:
<Hikaru79> hikaru79@tux:~$ kate
<Hikaru79> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<m01> is there a problem with kubuntu's default repository?
<apokryphos> m01: nope
<uniq> us.archive.ubuntu.com does have some problems, doesn't it? 
<apokryphos> It does sometimes, yeah. 
<m01> i just installed kubuntu last night, im getting MD5Sum mismatchs on dependent packages,  im trying to install firefox
<uniq> m01: execute this command in the shell: sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<u2t> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team 
<u2t> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team 
<u2t> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team 
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o uniq]  by ChanServ
* mode/#Kubuntu [+b *!*wqx@*.ctetij.cablered.com.mx]  by uniq
* u2t was kicked off #kubuntu by uniq (get out and STAY OUT)
<uniq> m01: did you get that? 
<m01> yea i input it
<m01> thanks
<uniq> good.
<m01> still having no luck
<uniq> do you use kynaptic? 
<m01> ive tried kynaptic and using the apt-get command from the terminal, same results with both
<uniq> and now you get the same error? 
<uniq> did you execute 'apt-get update' ? 
<m01> i beleive i tried that at some point
<pax> good morning people
<uniq> after changing /etc/apt/sources.list
<uniq> hi pax.
<tuxJr_14> does kubuntu use a monolithic kernel?
<tuxJr_14> atleast http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu says so
<m01> i think I have luck!
<buz> some stuff is compiled statically, a lot is just modules
<uniq> tuxjr_14: everything is modules. the kernel itself isn't that huge.
<m01> it installed, it gave me an error when i first started firefox though
<apokryphos> uniq: any idea where the default archive.ubu... is located?
<pax> zambia
<pax> just kidding.
<buz> england i guess
<uniq> london.
<uniq> says traceroute.
<buz> yeah london
<m01> Thanks uniq, im all good, ur the man!
<apokryphos> Really? Hmm. I should use that then instead of the gb.archive nice
<buz> mhh no zlib fix so far :(
<uniq> you're welcome m01.
<pax> so uniq, you learned about the last bug?
<pax> last as in the command
<uniq> yes. i've seen the bugreport and the mail.
<pax> that freaked me out man
<pax> I went nuts :(
<tuxJr_14> uniq, i think someone should update wikipedia on that
<uniq> tuxjr_14: well.. linux is monolithic. but most drivers are modules. it's not like it's a microkernel
<pax> firefox %u in Kcontrol > Component > Browse doesnt get you focus, why?
<pax> browser*
<seth_k> does for me, but I just use "in an app based on the contents of the URL"
<seth_k> and make fox default
<pax> how the hell are you seth_k :)
<seth_k> no different from 12 hours ago :P
<seth_k> get a response to your bug yet?
<pax> yes I did. 
<seth_k> excellent, what's the word
<seth_k> or just a link if you want
<pax> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8925
<pax> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=82540
<pax> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=98659
<pax> wb
* seth_k reminds self not to click the X
<seth_k> good, so it's a memory leak rather than a hax0r
<seth_k> and the good news is it is fixed in devel
<seth_k> because my copy shows the expected results, blanks
<pax> no russian hax0r sux0red my bax0r
<pax> seth_k: some people get it some dont.
<pax> regardless of the release.
<seth_k> hmm
<seth_k> gotta run to church, back in a bit
<pax> god bless
* mode/#Kubuntu [-o uniq]  by uniq
<yoz> guys.. when I try to change to admin mode in kde's control center I get redirected to it's welcome page any clue what's wrong there?
<apokryphos> yoz: known bug
<sproingie> yoz: it's a bug.  get 3.4.1
<apokryphos> check the guide
<apokryphos> sproingie: I think it's still happening for some like that in 3.4.1 
<yoz> pfff. shitty.
<sproingie> bleah
<sproingie> hasn't hit me yet 
<yoz> is it possible to upgrade it via apt?
<sproingie> try using settings:/ instead of kcontrol
<pax> yoz: I get that too, sometimes.
<sproingie> that sometimes works for me
<apokryphos> yoz: you can still get around it, as the guide suggests. Run kdesu kcontrol
<yoz> sproingie: lemme check.
<sproingie> yoz: see the topic, last url
<yoz> apokryphos: yeap..
<apokryphos> yoz: then you'll be in administrator mode
<pax> kdesu seems to cure many kde apps problems
<yoz> apokryphos: thanks alot.
<yoz> "Need to get 98.3MB of archives." mkay that's neat! 
<yoz> what I'm trying to do is to modify a karamba theme which should fit my needs.. though the fontcolor is sucky and I really cannot change it. 
<yoz> do you guys tried to modify one and such?
<apokryphos> yoz: should be pretty easy from the .theme file
<pax> yoz: kramba/superkaramba themes are text files.
<apokryphos> Right-click > Edit theme  and just look for the font specifications
<yoz> apokryphos: yeah.. that's what makes me ponder since I change the line let's say color=0,0,0 which is displayed in black to color=5,5,5 but nothing happes after reloading the theme.
<gdh> 5,5,5 will be so dark grey it's almost black
<apokryphos> yeah
<yoz> since my wallpaper is black and the font black as well I'd like to have it white.
<yoz> gdh: what's white then?
<gdh> try 255,255,255 thing
<gdh> s/thing/then/
<yoz> lemme try.
<yoz> gdh: looks much better now.. any clue what a dark grey is as code?
<apokryphos> yoz: kcoloredit
<yoz> apokryphos: cool
<gdh> yoz: probably about 40,40,40
<gdh> jsut adjust the values until you get one you like :)
<yoz> gdh: yeap ;) thanks for your help!
<penguinboy> morning, geeks, nerds, and Linux gurus!!!
<yoz> kcoloredit is not installed here.. *sigh*
<yoz> gdh: you were quite right ;) guessed?
<apokryphos> yoz: sudo apt-get install kcoloredit ;-)
<yoz> apokryphos: I tried yet, though my source list doesn't fit that ;) it can't be found.. 
<apokryphos> hm, do you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<yoz> apokryphos: I do.. not on every line.. lemme add it and I try again!
<apokryphos> yeah, it's in Universe
<apokryphos> handy lil' prog
<yoz> I do believe.. btw I like this way ubuntu is managing this stuff with restricted, universe, multiverse pretty cool..
<delltony> can someone look at this http://pastebin.com/310406 and explain to me what needs to be done to get the mplayer too compile?
<apokryphos> yeah, they're kind of necessary. Main is officially supported stuff, Universe and Multiverse is not, while Multiverse also has things that don't meet the Ubuntu "main" Component Licence Policy
* P3L|C4N0 o/ brb
<apokryphos> delltony: Heh. I got a similar error on trying to compile kdebase. I've had a bug report out there for quite some time now, a post on LinuxQuestions, and post on the mailing list, but no luck yet
<delltony> thanks
<yoz> apokryphos: I installed.. got my color how do I know what info to grab out there?  H R S G V B...
<delltony> just trying like hell to get libmp3lame too compile nt t
<delltony> so i can mencode dvds to xvid with mp3 support
<apokryphos> yoz: just take the R, G, B values respectively
<yoz> apokryphos: mkay.. makes sense..
* yoz detaches.
<yoz> apokryphos: another question.. I'd like to start a theme on startup.. I created a file in .kde/Autostart/ with the following entry: karamba /home/yoz/super_user/karamba_themes/kstatus/kstatus.theme but it doesn't work.. how to I execute it on startup?
<yoz> ah and #!/bin/bash at the top.
<uniq> is it set executable? 
<apokryphos> yoz: you shouldn't need to do that. If you leave skaramba running when you log out, it should open up automatically next session
<apokryphos> also, the executable is superkaramba (not karamba) :)
<yoz> apokryphos: I did actually.. should I restart current session?
<apokryphos> yoz: remove that stuff from the Autostart/ and try it out, yeah.
<yoz> ok.. brb.
<yoz> apokryphos: it's shitty.. karamba crashes when I end current session =/
<yoz> apokryphos: I removed it, purged it, and reinstalled it but it keeps crashing!
<apokryphos> weird. Does it crash without you ending current session? What version are you running there? 0.36, I take it?
<yoz> apokryphos: karamba: 0.17 hmm wtf.
<apokryphos> haha. Not even superkaramba? What are you doing :P
<apokryphos> why not use the repositories? :)
<yoz> I did.. I thought karamba and superkaramba are the same.. hold on ;)
<apokryphos> I think it became superkaramba after version 0.17 actually, or something
<yoz> good to know. ;) apt's doing his job rigth now.
<yoz> much better now.. I'm out to check it again!
<apokryphos> I think it would be hard to find a decent theme that uses plain karamba, funnily enough 8)
<yoz> apokryphos: works fine now.. and my desktop looks good 8) thanks for your help!
<apokryphos> Cool; no problem. 
<yoz> apokryphos: http://yoz.projectosiris.net/data/screenshots/kubuntu1.png ;)
<apokryphos> Very nice. Is that Borealis or something like that?
<apokryphos> Used it once in the past. Converted the xmms nonsense to amarok, as I recall ;-)
<yoz> apokryphos: which one? the theme you mean?
<apokryphos> your icon theme is keeping you back though :P. There's better ones out there. 
<apokryphos> yoz: yup
<yoz> apokryphos: neah it's kstatus.. and you mean the greenish one as kicon in the tray?
<apokryphos> yoz: no, as in the superkaramba theme
<supernix>  Hi anyone know how to verfiry the symlink for the mozilla flash plugin ?
<yoz> apokryphos: ah.. where should I look for better one?
<apokryphos> supernix: ls -l
* yoz hits google perhaps.
<apokryphos> yoz: no, I didn't say it was bad... just wondering what the name was
<apokryphos> As I said, I used an a slightly altered one in the past
<yoz> apokryphos: kstatus got it from kde-look as I recall.
<_shawn> I've been wondering why did they change the name to superkaramba is it just cuz it sounds cooler?
<apokryphos> Icon theme could do with changing ;-). kdelook.org is the best place for all icandy on KDE
<apokryphos> _shawn: super coolness, I guess :P
<yoz> apokryphos: I'm about to check them ;)
<supernix> where do i kook
<supernix> look*
<apokryphos> yoz: I'm pretty sure the skaramba theme there isn't called kstatus...
<yoz> apokryphos: wait..
<apokryphos> supernix: cd to the directory that it's in, then ls -l 
<supernix> ah ok
<yoz> apokryphos: yoz@hp:~/pics/screens$ ls /home/yoz/super_user/karamba_themes/kstatus/
<yoz> apokryphos: no idea then.. that's what I get when I untar'ed it.
* yoz fires up xmms
<apokryphos> yoz: Ah, my mistake, so it is. 
* apokryphos gets the fire extinguisher
<yoz> *grin*
* apokryphos grumbles: amaroK :P
<yoz> =P
<supernix> well i see it in /us/lib/mozilla/plugins
<apokryphos> supernix: if the sym link is broken it should flash when you do an ls; red, I think
<apokryphos> supernix: what are you trying to get it working for, firefox?
<supernix> i wish
<supernix> trying to get it in mozilla
<apokryphos> supernix: installing libflash-mozplugin and flashplayer-mozilla didn't do the trick?
<supernix> nope
<apokryphos> actually, I think the former is just an alternate of the latter
<apokryphos> Mozilla should check in something like ~/.mozilla/plugins for it -- is it there?
* apokryphos is wondering why you'd use Mozilla :P
<supernix> I tried to isntall FIrefox but it talked about wanting to install gnome components and so I backed down
<supernix> I like Firefox better than Mozilla and I see the plugins in the Mozilla plugin info page
<apokryphos> supernix: That's if you get it from the repos. If you manually install it (easiest one ever.. no compiling), then you'll be alright.
<apokryphos> Though I'd easily use Konqueror or Opera before Firefox or Mozilla
<apokryphos> p.s. flash works fine in my mozilla here...
<supernix> I get the flash fine with Konqueror but when I was looking at the Zaxby site the links would not work even though the flash did
<supernix> apokryphos, where do you recommend getting the installer for Firefox then ?
<apokryphos> there's an easy guide on the wiki; one sec
<apokryphos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingFirefox
<supernix> LOL I went to shockwave.com with Mozilla and crashed that sucker imediately on page load
<apokryphos> hehe
<supernix> So let me get this straight you prefer Konqueror over Firefox ?
<apokryphos> 1000%, yes
<apokryphos> (Opera, definitely, too)
<apokryphos> shockwave.com loads fine in Mozilla here :P
<apokryphos> perhaps some of the plugins aren't configured properly, I'd imagine
<apokryphos> Konqueror is faster: both as starting up and as loading pages; KDE intergration is great too, of course.
<apokryphos> Only thing I think FF did great was their search. Clean, not intrusive/obstructive, convenient
<gdh> yum, telling KDE to keep a Konq preloaded is lovely - click and a browser is instantly on-screen :)
<supernix> ah man I went to that wiki page and now it crashed Konqueror I can't get it to close either
<apokryphos> supernix: odd. Just killall konqueror if need be
<supernix> man everything got freaky just then
<supernix> I had to run ctrl+alt+backspace to recover
<apokryphos> eek
<supernix> what was that URL again ?
<gdh> [18:18]  <apokryphos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingFirefox
<gdh> ?
<supernix> ty very much not sure why that was not in my URL grabber in Xchat
<apokryphos> gdh: Hm, I thought that it didn't require GTK. Not exactly sure why... trying to think what else it would use (more troublesome is the fact that it's a GTK app)
<apokryphos> supernix: so installing it that way would actually be pretty useless for you, if you don't want any GTK stuff. Sorry :-S
<gdh> apokryphos: You'd think that a 10MB binary package might include its own private fork of GTK.. but no, it's just a web browser :)
<apokryphos> gdh: it does have a snazzy installer though :P
<apokryphos> To tell you the truth, I find those more annoying. Much rather have a simple .deb that works straight away
<gdh> having GTK installed is no issue, it's just a handful of libraries in /usr/lib ... I can understand not wanting GNOME libs / daemons / gconf etc. running, though
<supernix> I honestly don't know what GTK is yet
<gdh> GTK is to GNOME what Qt is to KDE :) - it's the underlying UI toolkit
<gdh> dealing with all the buttons / dialogs, etc.
<supernix> OIC
<apokryphos> gdh: only real reason I'd say is if you're low on space
<supernix> seems like if it were built on GTK then it would not work well in KDE since it uses QT
<apokryphos> supernix: it would work fine, but would take longer to load etc.
<supernix> ah
<supernix> but once it loaded would it still run good ?
<apokryphos> Qt is of course better than GTK :P
<apokryphos> It runs ok. I still wouldn't really use it though
<supernix> :D makes me feel better for choosing KDE over Gnome then
<apokryphos> you can make the GTK apps look pretty still though in KDE now with the engine
* apokryphos is out
<apokryphos> adios
<_thomas> evening
<uniq> hi.
<_thomas> I search for a programm like fireworks under win
<uniq> what does it do? 
<uniq> like macromedia fireworks? 
<_thomas> I can create graphic and i can create slices for web publishing
<_thomas> yes
<_thomas> I have found pixel32, but it is not under the GPL
<insanekane> i think GIMP has that feature
<_thomas> is that a plugin?
<uniq> _thomas: gimp is a image manipulator program. http://gimp.org/
<uniq> you can install it from the kynaptic package manager.
<_thomas> is that a plugin for gimp
<_thomas> where can I find it?
<chx> I plan to buy a Razer Diamondback mouse. Anyone using that under Kubuntu?
<Nach> Is there a list somewhere of what comes on your Live CD?
<Riddell> Nach: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-live-i386.list
<Nach> Do you have an AMD64 CD?
<Nach> oh, no GCC, oh well, nevermind
<Ret1n4l> I'm looking for a system for documents like CVS. will CVS do controlled access to versions of documents? or is there something else just for documents?
<Riddell> Ret1n4l: CVS will do fine (as will Subversion or baz etc etc)
<Ret1n4l> Ridell: thanks much
<fumbalah> I want to setup a local ubuntu mirror, does anyone know of a script I can use to update it every night
<Riddell> fumbalah: rsync on cron?
<fumbalah> Never been that great on writing cron jobs, but I guess it's worth a shot
<Computer__Guru> hai
<Computer__Guru> just needed to underline your routine with a little exercise?
<Computer__Guru> that sucked
<Zugwrack> Hey everyone...wow too cool..Kubuntu for PPC! Ok some minor problems...no sound and more importantly no routing to the internet...
<Zugwrack> I edited the network settings gave a static ip..saw that the gateway was reversed...checked the dns it is ok...I can ping to the router not out to the world..so I am booted into OS X to get assistance
<buz> airport express cards aren't suported
<Zugwrack> buz: I am not using an airport card....it is the builtin that came in my dual G4
<buz> mhh that should work
<buz> after giving static ip, did you fix routing?
<Zugwrack> the gateway was reversed so yes I changed it from(no this is not my router gateway ip) 101.1.10.10 to the other way around...
<Zugwrack> 10.10.1.101
<buz> can you do a netstat -r?
<Zugwrack> I know the nic is up and working cuz I can ping the gateway ip
<buz> sounds a lot like a routing issue
<Zugwrack> Yes.....how about sound?
<buz> no idea
<Zugwrack> anyone here had sound problems on PPC?
<Zugwrack> Just wanted to report that kubuntu if fskded on PPC....I booted back in after asking a question...saw a name resolution error on boot...went into the network interface settings...tried to use administrator mode...it would accept my password..and then not let me in to edit anything....it sucks
<Zugwrack> I will install the gnome version it works
<MikeStyle> how would i install java on firefox in kubuntu
<kkathman> Has anyone taken KOffice 1.4 for a spin yet to see if its useable?
<buz> mhh if you dont expect it to import word files, yes
<kkathman> hmmm..well, I cant see that really as being really significant, because there isnt much way you'd get compatibility anyway because of fonts
<gdh> no never mind about right fonts / layout. 80% of the .docs I try to open cause KWord to freeze :)
<kkathman> ewwwwww thats not good
<kkathman> what about its own documents?
<gdh> whizzes through a progress gauge up to 100% then does nothing until I kill it.. same thing on multiple fresh installs.
<gdh> kkathman: Who uses those? :)
<kkathman> hehe
<gdh> I'm living in the real world, here :)
<kkathman> well true I understand gdh, but I've made similar statements and got crucified because of em .. I live in the real world too :)
<gdh> So I have to wait for the behemoth OO Writer to grind inexorably into 'action'
<gdh> :)
<kkathman> I have so tried to move my web development into Linux but I just cant find anything as productive as what I've built on my Windows box
<kkathman> Not that the tools are bad in Linux mind you...they arent bad at all, but for me Dreamweaver is so productive for me, even with some of its idiosynchricies :)
<gdh> aye, DW is the impossible one with Wine :)
<kkathman> yep...my mainstays in Web development are DW and Photoshop and neither does that well under Wine.
<paines> qt4 for kubuntu ?!?! wow
<paines> but, is anything linked against it yet ?
<yoz> evening geeks..
<yoz> guys.. got a german keyboard here. set the layout to german as well though I have no pipe key.. it seems to be disabled at all.. any clue here?
<paines> yoz, du musst in der xorg.conf bei optionen nodeadkeys angeben
<paines>  Option          "XkbOptions"    "nodeadkeys"
<yoz> paines: ah das habe ich mir fast gedacht.
<yoz> paines: gut zu wissen das hier auch deutsch gesprochen wird ;)
<yoz> s/das/dass
<yoz> paines: wo finde ich das genau?
<yoz> paines: gibts ein men dafr?
<yoz> paines: oder in der konsole?
<paines> yoz: ne hier wird eigantlich englisch gequaselt, aber ich machs gerade nur damit es schneller geht
<paines> nee. das musst du per hand einfgen
<paines> sorry guys, i just described him how to do it in german
<fromoze> Hi, I 'm trying breezy and I see there's a big bug on qt: I can't write tildes over the lettres... 
<fromoze> others toolkits work normally
<fromoze> It's  known bug?
<kismet-nohd> has anyone managed to use a pcmcia Prism2 card with kismet *monitor mode* running off CD on a laptop with NO hard drive?
<paines> kismet-nohd: yes, with auditor distribution
<kismet-nohd> sorry, i do not understand
<paines> i used kismet with the linux auditor distribution together with an prism2 card
<kismet-nohd> did you have to edit kismet.conf or download/compile any extra software to be able to use kismet on monitor mode?
<paines> good question, that was some while ago
<paines> really can't remeber
<kismet-nohd> how long ago??
<yoz> paines: did that, even did a reboot but this key is still disabled.. *sigh*
<paines> kismet-nohd: almost a year i think
<alexissoft> hi
<fumbalah> is there anyway to ignore a md5sum mismatch
<fumbalah> I cant install gaim or firefox because apt is giving that error on a package
#kubuntu 2005-07-16
<supernix> Are the packages in the ubuntu list the same for kubuntu ?
<seth_k> yes, kubuntu is derived from ubuntu and they share repositories
<seth_k> the naming difference is only marketing, nothing more
<Computer__Guru> actually
<Computer__Guru> kubuntu is PART of ubuntu - you can't have kubuntu without ubuntu
<seth_k> like I said, it's just marketing
<seth_k> but sure, you can install a Kubuntu CD and have no Gnome
<Computer__Guru> but you still have ubuntu
<seth_k> what is "ubuntu"?
<seth_k> :P
<Computer__Guru> gnome is just a desktop :D
<seth_k> everything is Linux when you come down to it
<Computer__Guru> but walk a step up from that, and you're running debian :D
<nikkia> seth, thats not really true
<nikkia> seth, imagine for a second FreeVMS
<nikkia> its a linux kernel, but is the OS linux? no
<Computer__Guru> ew
<Computer__Guru> or FreeBSD, OpenBSD, and NetBSD
<Computer__Guru> none of which are linux...
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: not good examples, as they're not the linux kernel
<Computer__Guru> blah
<supernix> I was browsing the url catcher and saw packages.ubuntu.com and wondered if that list was the same as the list for packages for Kubuntu
<nikkia> my point is, freevms IS a linux kernel, however, you'd never call it 'linux' from using it
<Computer__Guru> nikkia, tell me why my gaim crashes
<crimsun> supernix: yes.
<Computer__Guru> it started happening after i installed gtk2-engines-qt
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: the qt theme you're using probably isn't very gtk friendly
<supernix> but like you said they are the same and it makes perfect sense as it would be stupid to change anything on the distro other than the default WM
<Computer__Guru> and told gtk to use my kde theme
<Computer__Guru> blah screw that, im not getting rid of this theme
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: may i suggest kopete ? :)
<Computer__Guru> does it do everything gaim does and allow for bangexec commands?
<nikkia> *shrug*
<nikkia> it does what i need, that is all i've really bothered to care about
<Computer__Guru> can you !command and have it display in the channel?
<Computer__Guru> cat /proc/version:
<Computer__Guru> Linux version 2.6.10-5-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: erm, you're using gaim for irc??
<nikkia> that is just, well, wrong
<Computer__Guru> it works
<Computer__Guru> well
<Computer__Guru> brb
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: a proper irc client would work better, and every irc client i know of supports some form of /exec
<nikkia> kvirc's is a bit convoluted, but it is also probably the most flexible once you get past how it does things differently to everyone else
<nikkia> (you pass a script function to the exec function that tells it what to do with the output of exec
<Computer__Guru> xchat is nice
<Computer__Guru> i think ill just stick with gaim, tho :)
<Computer__Guru> I'm used to it
<Computer__Guru> im gonna run out for a bit, bbl
<nikkia> for example, in kvirc, to do uname -a ... you'd do /exec ("uname -a") { say $1; }
<nikkia> Linux nikki 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Fri Jun 24 17:33:34 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<nikkia> like that :)
<Computer__Guru> that looks like a pain, but im sure you could write an alias called sayexec
<nikkia> as i said, it looks long winded, but the advantage is you can do just about anything with it, without having to write a long script
<nikkia> yeah, you could alias it easy enough
<Computer__Guru> cat /proc/version;cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i name;cat /proc/meminfo | grep -i memtotal;df -Th:
<Computer__Guru> Linux version 2.6.10-5-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005
<Computer__Guru> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz
<Computer__Guru> MemTotal:       386360 kB
<Computer__Guru> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Computer__Guru> /dev/hda3     ext3     19G  2.5G   15G  14% /
<Computer__Guru> tmpfs        tmpfs    189M     0  189M   0% /dev/shm
<Computer__Guru> /dev       unknown     19G  2.5G   15G  14% /.dev
<Computer__Guru> none         tmpfs    5.0M  2.9M  2.2M  57% /dev
<Computer__Guru> /dev/hda1     ntfs     40G   35G  4.3G  90% /mnt/hda1
<Computer__Guru> /dev/hda4     vfat     54G   13G   41G  24% /mnt/hda4
<Computer__Guru> heh
<Computer__Guru> with bangexec, you !! to echo only to you, ! to echo to the room, and !!! to echo the actual !command
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: its still limited
<Computer__Guru> yeah but it does what i need.. most i usually do is echo a fortune, what you just saw, or apt-get moo ;)
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: you can't do the equivalent of /exec ( "fortune" ) { amsg is away - $1 ; away $1; }    for example
<Computer__Guru> nikkia, you should go rate my desktop screenshot on kde-look.org
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: you'd probably rather i didn't
<Computer__Guru> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26283
<Computer__Guru> it's pretty :D
<nikkia> i have no tolerance for 'flashy, tones of transparent windows, flash instead of substance' desktops
<Computer__Guru> it's flashy, but it's VERY functional
<nikkia> and IME, anyone that puts their desktop on such a site, usually has just such a desktop :P
<Computer__Guru> like i said, it's flashy but it's very functional.. everything i need is on the docker
<Computer__Guru> one click away
<nikkia> yeah, you really don't want me to rate that :P
<nikkia> the transparent konqueror window would get an instant 0/10
<Computer__Guru> yeah i only turned it on for the screenshot..t his video card sucks ass
<nikkia> the invisible taskbar? that'd be negative numbers
<Computer__Guru> you can see what you need to
<Computer__Guru> well at least tell me you're an alexis bledel fan :p
<nikkia> no idea who that is, so no
<Computer__Guru> rory from gilmore girls/becky from sin city
<nikkia> don't watch them
<monchy> you haven't heard of sin city?
<Computer__Guru> so what do you run? xfce?
<Computer__Guru> fluxbox?
<Computer__Guru> console?
<nikkia> monchy: heard of, yes, watch? no, better things to do
<Computer__Guru> :D
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: i run KDE, but with sane settings
<Computer__Guru> kde runs quite a bit faster setup like this than it did out of the box.... sanity is a matter of symantecs
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: its not about 'minimalism' its about being able to get work done without the flashy theme getting in the way
<Computer__Guru> it doesnt, ever
<Computer__Guru> except when gaim crashes ;)
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: making a konqueror window transparent, is just pointless, it doesn't help you browse your files in any way
<Computer__Guru> I know, and I don't have it turned on
<Computer__Guru> it also doesnt get int he way though
<nikkia> all it does, is expose a little bit of your background, and that doesn't improve productivity in any way, shape or form
<Computer__Guru> whats wrong with eye candy so long as its functional?
<monchy> just give up computer, you can't win this lol
<Computer__Guru> but im having fun :D
<nikkia> computer, and your clock, lets not go there, i've never seen such ugly text outside of xosd
<Computer__Guru> im just gonna beat you
<Computer__Guru> hows that sound
<Computer__Guru> :D
<Computer__Guru> it's the kde digital clock
<insanekane> yeah, whats with wackos who use transparent windows ???
<insanekane> ;)
<Computer__Guru> unmodified
<Computer__Guru> well, i added seconds and blinking dots
<insanekane> Computer__Guru: btw, nice icon set .. which one ?
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: a clock that is designed to be displayed on a solid background, and thus is optimised for that in terms of colour choice and font, a clock that just looks plain ugly put against a transparent window in front of a image background
<Computer__Guru> if it's designed to be on a solid background, whyc an you set it to transparent? ... sounds to me like it was designed to run either way.. PROBABLY why it has a shadow 
<Computer__Guru> insanekane: Aqua Fusion 0.5.0
<insanekane> naah ... it can be set to transparent because they didn't want to restrict anyone, not because it should be done
<nikkia> computer, you can set it to white text on a white background, does that imply that's a great choice?
<bobbyd_> hi
<Computer__Guru> i can read it against any background with black text and a grey shadow... thats all i care about
<Computer__Guru> yaknow, nikkia, you're the one who helped me get all this setup ;)
* Computer__Guru is Jay316
<bobbyd_> how do I use this as a source for synaptic? http://3demi.net/debian/debs/ ?
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: yes, and i feel guilt :/
<seth_k> bobbyd_: the short answer is don't
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: IMO, the 'pimp my desktop' crowd does more to harm linux's image than anything
<seth_k> bobbyd_: debian sources mixed with ubuntu are not safe
<Computer__Guru> bobbyd_: add deb http://3demi.net/debian/debs/ ./ to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobbyd_> seth_k, so should I just comple the things I want?
<seth_k> bobbyd_: or talk to MOTU and ask for them to enter the Ubuntu universe
<nikkia> seth, in fairness, obscure apps like that are unlikely ever to have enough mass appeal to put them in the main repositories :)
<Computer__Guru> nikkia: I disagree wholeheartedly. The pimp my desktop crowd draws attention to the flexibility of the linux desktop environment, thus attracting more people and enticing them to give linux a try. out of every ten who try, say two stick with it and actually start using it... how is that harmful to the community? we want to grow, right? If we don't, we should really tell the ubuntu ppl to stop shipping all those free cds...
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: because the mishmash of looks and feels puts off the majority of 'plain ordinary people'
<Computer__Guru> huh?!?
<Computer__Guru> that made zero sense
<Computer__Guru> i have no problem with a simple desktop.. hell, IMO, I *have* a simple desktop...
<seth_k> nikkia: there are plenty of obscure apps in universe, all it needs is someone to sponsor and upload
<Computer__Guru> took less than an hour to setup
<nikkia> seth, astro-imaging is really really obscure tho :)
<Computer__Guru> okay, i really am gonna go play with my kids now
<nikkia> seth, there are probably less than 100 people worldwide using debian that would use it, finding someone to maintain it would be hard enough
<seth_k> hehe, this is true
<nikkia> (and for the record, i preferred gccd :)
<seth_k> bobbyd_: which one are you interested in on that server?
<Computer__Guru> I should put up a site and dedicate it to k/ubuntu ppl who feel the need to 'pimp their desktops'
<Computer__Guru> you'd really hate my bootsplash :D
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: bootsplashs don't annoy me much, i'm not trying to *use* the machine at that point
<Computer__Guru> trust me if you sat down at this box, you would find it VERY usable
<bobbyd_> seth_k, hugin, the panoramic photo stitcher
<seth_k> nikkia: that doesn't sound too obscure
<nikkia> seth, it probably depends on those libs, tho
<nikkia> which are 'astro-imaging' dedicated libs from what i can see
<Computer__Guru> so apt-get build-dep hugin && apt-get install hugin 
<Computer__Guru> ;)
<bobbyd_> can anyone suggest a panaromic stiching app which I will be able to get :)
<seth_k> nope, no build-deps
<seth_k> only debhelper
<seth_k> bobbyd_: I would suggest compiling and using checkinstall right now. I'll look at it and see about getting it into universe for you
<seth_k> but no promises :P
<Computer__Guru> you could always download the sources and build a .deb yourelf
<Computer__Guru> *shrug*
<bobbyd_> seth_k, so I just compile from source in the normal way (download and run ./configure and make) ?
<Computer__Guru> im out, im gonna go play with my childrens
<bobbyd_> seth_k, I just mean, when you say compile it, you don't mean through some apt-based thing...
<seth_k> bobbyd_: it has no scary build deps, just download the deb straight off that site and install it using sudo dpkg -i name.of.deb
<seth_k> and see if that works
<seth_k> before trying to compile
<bobbyd_> ok
<Computer__Guru> im a bastard
<Computer__Guru> BTWfresh
<Computer__Guru> byDaede on:07/11/2005, 0:38  I'd just like to thank nikkia@irc.freenode.net/#Kubuntu for helping me get all of this setup :D
<seth_k> bobbyd_: http://hugin.sourceforge.net/download/ talks about a few libs, but they appear to all be present in Ubuntu's apt repositories
<bobbyd_> o cool
<Computer__Guru> the whole pimp my desktop crwod will be coming to her for help now :D
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: my irc client has a working /ignore, so i don't care :P
<Computer__Guru> hehe
<Computer__Guru> hey we'll argue more later, it was fun
<Computer__Guru> *poof*
<bobbyd_> seth_k, libpano is in the ubuntu repos? synaptic doesn't show it for me
<seth_k> bobbyd_: uh oh, only in breezy
<seth_k> that's why it showed up for me
<bobbyd_> ok
<seth_k> bobbyd_: so, you can start building libs... you can pull them from breezy and hope they work... or you can wait for breezy. Backporting libs sucks
<bobbyd_> ok
<bobbyd_> I'll just build it all :)
<seth_k> good luck with that
<seth_k> this looks pretty well debianized, so I'll bet it will build in Breezy
<seth_k> I'll see about pulling it into universe for Breezy
<seth_k> just remember to use "checkinstall" when building your stuff
<seth_k> so it's easy to uninstall it
<bobbyd_> ok cool
<spermie_> how do i set up my nvidia video card in kubuntu?
<jeroen_> the same as ubuntu... www.ubuntuguide.org
<crimsun> spermie_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<spermie_> thanks guys for the websites =)
<crimsun> np
<chippie_83_> yw
<spermie_> ermie@Spermie:~$ sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<spermie_> Reading package lists... Done
<spermie_> Building dependency tree... Done
<spermie_> E: Couldn't find package frozen-bubble
<spermie_> spermie@Spermie:~$
<spermie_> need to get that game and i know ubuntu has that pacage
<spermie_> package
<nikkia> its in universe
<spermie_> =?
<spermie_> whats universe
<spermie_> n00b sorr
<nikkia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages?highlight=%28universe%29
<spermie_> thankl ya
<spermie_> how do i run synaptic on kubuntu as a root user?
<spermie_> sorry for alll the questions
<insanekane> sudo synaptic
<spermie_> sudo is going to take some geting use too =(
<nikkia> its a far better solution once you're used to it, in some ways
<nikkia> sudo -e for example
<nikkia> if you use emacs, and use emacsclient to start new sessions, you cannot do that with su, because emacsclient uses your EUID to form the location of the unix socket that talks to emacs, sudo -e uses your EDITOR variable to determine what to edit with, BUT, it runs the editor process as you, not as root, wrapping the editor call with a cp to /tmp and a cp back from /tmp
<nikkia> (because of this, sudo -e is also a little safer, since it mimics the safety from deadlocks that makes things like vipw and so on required
<closure> word to your mother
<closure> anybody know where i can find bitchx scripts?
<penguinboy> Hey geeks, nerds, and Linux gurus
<crimsun> hi tennessee person
<penguinboy> Kentucky....I know the ip says tenn but I believe Tennessee and Kentucky are combined in the charter world
* Computer__Guru pokes nikkia
<crimsun> hi IP-Tennessee person :p
<penguinboy> lol
<spermie_> hey
<spermie_> anyone around>
<crimsun> negative
<spermie_> coast is clear
<penguinboy> me
<Computer__Guru> hey spermie whats up
<Computer__Guru> somebody mail me a half-height 8x agp geforce4 video card :)
<Computer__Guru> thats all this dell will take
<Computer__Guru> is half height
<Computer__Guru> and it currently has a 4xAGP 16MB ATI Rage Pro Ultra 128
<Computer__Guru> which sucks ass
<newbie> guy's can kopete join chan when i chose the ym protokol ??
<newbie> any live ?
<Computer__Guru> i think it should be able to
<Computer__Guru> i dunno anything about kopete tho, i use gaim
<newbie> how ?
<newbie> oh
<newbie> so i must to get gaim ?
<Computer__Guru> or
<Computer__Guru> you could just get a yahoo chat client like zinc
<Computer__Guru> or curphoo
<Computer__Guru> or gyach
<Computer__Guru> etc
<newbie> umm
<newbie> what the ui like yahoo 
<Computer__Guru> none of the ui's are like yahoo
<Computer__Guru> you could also
<Computer__Guru> just point your browser to http://chat.yahoo.com
<newbie> zinc curphoo or gyach and it on apt-get ??
<Computer__Guru> and use java
<Computer__Guru> i dunno if they're in universe or not
<newbie> it's for my user who they are very newbie on linux
<Computer__Guru> I would use Gaim then
<newbie> they familiar with win98
<Computer__Guru> it's a pretty simple interface
<Computer__Guru> there's just no room list
<Computer__Guru> if you want to join a room, you have to know what its called
<newbie> ic i have it
<newbie> gaim can't view web cam ?
<Computer__Guru> no
<Computer__Guru> java can, though
<Computer__Guru> as far as i know
<Computer__Guru> and i think gyach-enhanced can too
<Computer__Guru> but im not sure
<Computer__Guru> gaim-vv can view webcams and do voice
<Computer__Guru> but is still very experimental, and i dont know if it does them in yahoo, but it does them in msn
<newbie> why they not develop like ym ui
<newbie> and the command like ym too
<newbie> !_!
<newbie> ohh
<supernix> what is the difference between the universe packages and the regular packages ?
<SudoPus> I have a problem in KDE with the network configuration module not letting me edit the settings on my network card..can someone advise syntax to take card down with ifconfig and then bring it back up specifying the ip/subnet/gateway?
<SudoPus> I know sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> then sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip address> netmask <subnet>
<kalenedrael> then sudo route add default gw <gateway>
<SudoPus> kalendrael: Thank you very much
<supernix> Hi everyone
<Sudo_Pus> kalenedrael: I said thanks very much..then noticed you had just popped back in...I am now Konversation chatting! kewl
<kalenedrael> heh
<kalenedrael> cool
<Sudo_Pus> Ok now can someone help me get sound up and working in KDE? I have a Mac...I checked the volume and settings in mixer..still don't hear anything
<Sudo_Pus> kalenedrael: What file does ifconfig write out to? To hold the nic config?
<kalenedrael> i don't think it writes to any file
<kalenedrael> but the settings for ifup are stored in /etc/network/interfaces
<kalenedrael> when it says "Configuring network interfaces...." on boot, it's executing a script that reads /etc/network/interfaces
<Sudo_Pus> kalendrael: Ahhh..thanks..I couldn't remember....I now have sound after running alsamixer from the command line :-P
<kalenedrael> cool
<Sudo_Pus> Now to tackle why the time is off...I set it to US Central..hmmmm
<spermie_411> how do I install a program other then apt-get ?
<kubuntu-live> do you mean "using another program besides apt-get"?
<kubuntu-live> you can use Kynaptic, aptitude, or dselect
<kubuntu-live> or Synaptic if you want to install ubuntu-desktop
<Sudo_Pus> Will synaptic run under Kubuntu?
<Sudo_Pus> Sorry...you just answered :-)
<kubuntu-live> yes, it will run under KDE
<kubuntu-live> granted, when you install it, it will drag in all the dependencies
<Computer__Guru> well, i fixed my problem with gaim crashing
<Computer__Guru> i told gtk to stop using my kde themes, and installed an osx theme in gnome..
<Computer__Guru> it's not quite as pretty, but it'll do
<spermie_411> well just like if i downloaded something off a website and it wasnt in the ubuntu packages
<spermie_411> Sudo_Pus yes
<Computer__Guru> heya dev whats up
<baron_iv> hey guys does ANYONE have a FULL, WORKING copy of the PPC DVD version of Kubuntu?  My torrents have all stopped at 72.1% (this is my THIRD time trying it).
<Computer__Guru> yeah someone needs to reseed
<Computer__Guru> i sure don, bro, sorry
<Computer__Guru> dont, even
<Computer__Guru> has anybody requested a reseed on the wiki?
<baron_iv> I've googled for it, found a couple dozen torrents, and tried EVERY ONE.  nobody has it.
<Computer__Guru> and remember once you get it all after someone reseeds it, SEED IT FOR A WHILE
<baron_iv> yeah, there have been reseed requests in the forums too.
<Computer__Guru> that's why torrents die.. 300 ppl int he swarm and nobody stays afterwards to seed
<baron_iv> I always seed, I know that's the only way the network can stay alive.
<Computer__Guru> yup
<baron_iv> it kinda sucks that not even ONE person could keep it up.
<baron_iv> it's been sitting there for over 2 days at 72.1%.
<Computer__Guru> like right now im downloading hitchhikers guide to the galaxy
<Computer__Guru> there's half as many seeds as there are peers :)
<baron_iv> hehe, pirate.
<Computer__Guru> that's a good bunch
<Computer__Guru> hell yeah
<Computer__Guru> when it comes to movies, im all about it
<baron_iv> normally the newer movies go really fast for the first day or two.
<Computer__Guru> but when it comes to software, well
<baron_iv> yeah, same here.  I watch a lot of movies.
<Computer__Guru> cat /proc/version:
<Computer__Guru> Linux version 2.6.10-5-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005
<Computer__Guru> pretty sure all those g's stand for gnu :D
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<baron_iv> I am a mac guy, but I love kubuntu (and pclinuxos...but that's another story...and a story that doesn't work on ppc).
<nate__> hey, how do you unzip all the files in a directory?
<kalenedrael> nate
<kalenedrael> nate__, still there?
<kalenedrael> for n in *.zip; do unzip $n; done
<nate__> yeah
<nate__> thanks
<nate__> danke
<nate__> :)
<aseigo> as long as non of $n has spaces in it =)
<aseigo> for n in *zip; do unzip "$n"; done;
<aseigo> you can also, of course, use find =)
<SudoPus> who here is running PPC?
<kubuntu-live> nalioth in #ubuntu is
<SudoPus> Thanks
<SudoPus> kubuntu-live: Well he is ZzZ...there are two choices for the smp kernel... one is "linux-image-2.6.10-5<blah>" the other is just linux-image-powerpc-smp any suggestions?
<robhert> hi
<robhert> need help
<robhert> how can i install firefox in kubuntu?
<kalenedrael> apt-get install firefox
<kalenedrael> er
<kalenedrael> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<robhert> mm.. sorry im newbe.. where should i put this "apt-get install firefox"
<kalenedrael> in the command line
<kalenedrael> open up a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<kalenedrael> it should ask you for your password
<kalenedrael> gah, sorry
<robhert> konsole?
<kalenedrael> "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<kalenedrael> yes, konsole
<kalenedrael> whatever terminal you have
<robhert> where is it downloading from?
<kalenedrael> archive.ubuntu.com, or whatever mirror is in your country
<kalenedrael> like us.archive.ubuntu.com, or gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<robhert> thank u very much!
<robhert> ;)
<kalenedrael> yep
<robhert> kalenedrael: one more question..
<robhert> how can i see partitions from windows?
<kalenedrael> they should be /dev/hda*
<kalenedrael> like /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2...
<robhert> emm. where this go :)
<kalenedrael> ok, hard disks and partitions in linux show up as files in the /dev folder
<kalenedrael> /dev/hda is the master hard drive of the first IDE bus, which is where windows usually is
<kalenedrael> /dev/hda1 is the first partition on that drive, /dev/hda2 the second, /dev/hda3 the third, etc
<kalenedrael> you got your computer with windows on it, right?
<kalenedrael> it should be on /dev/hda1
<robhert> ok... but i should be in root user right?
<kalenedrael> well, to access a partition you have to mount it first
<SudoPus> I am getting a warning from K3B stating cdrdao is not installed...install it...but Kynaptic doesn't find it?
<kalenedrael> make a folder called /media/windows or something
<kalenedrael> SudoPus, apt-cache search cdrdao
<kalenedrael> it may be called "cdrdao3" or "libcdrdao" or such
<SudoPus> robhert: First off Ubuntu uses sudo....unless you have set it up to use a "root" user it won't have one.
<kalenedrael> yes
<SudoPus> kalenedrael: Again to my rescue...many thanks...
<kalenedrael> np
<SudoPus> kalenedrael:Hmmm..all it comes up with is K3b and K3blibs?
<kalenedrael> then install k3blibs, i guess
<kalenedrael> actually
<kalenedrael> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<robhert> ok. how can i mount ;)
<kalenedrael> robhert, do you know what filesystem the windows partition is, and what partition it's on?
<robhert> fat32
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<SudoPus> kalenedrael: Well it isn't letting me do the k3blibs using apt-get...kinda confusing..what about a current tracker list for the apt sources list?
<robhert> C <-win98, D<- winXP
<kalenedrael> hmm, well
<kalenedrael> robhert, try that command i just typed
<kalenedrael> SudoPus, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment 'those two lines'
<robhert> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<SudoPus> Ahh..sorry...getting late here...
* SudoPus hits himself upside the head
<SudoPus> gotta love vi!
<robhert> mount: doesn't exist /media/windows doesn't exist
<kalenedrael> mkdir /media/windows
<kalenedrael> then try it again
<robhert> denied permision
<rabbit> Is there a package list some where on the net?
<rabbit> for kubuntu/ubuntu?
<kalenedrael> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<kalenedrael> if you get denied permission, sudo should solve it :P
<SudoPus> kalenedrael: Does rythmbox have special requirements to work like with Warty?
<crimsun> SudoPus: not really. You might find the mp3 support package useful.
<Computer__Guru> wtf is rythmbox?
<Computer__Guru> whatis rythmbox:
<Computer__Guru> rythmbox: nothing appropriate.
<Computer__Guru> apparently it's not installed, whatever it is
<crimsun> it's a GNOME package
<crimsun> part of ubuntu-desktop
<robhert> yes yes
<robhert> ;)
<robhert> it works!
<kalenedrael> SudoPus, dunno
<Computer__Guru> i have ubuntu-desktop, why do i not have rythmbox?
<kalenedrael> robhert, cool
<robhert> y sudo make that it works?
<kalenedrael> sudo = superuser do
<Computer__Guru> robhert: sudo allows you to execute individual commands as the superuser
<kalenedrael> sudo basically lets you do things as the administrator
<Computer__Guru> robhert: try this: sudo su -i
<SudoPus> Night all..thanks for the help...oh yeah...anyone know about flash browser support for PPC Kubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> hehe
<crimsun> Computer__Guru: apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop|grep rhythmbox
<SudoPus> kalenedrael: Huh? dunno what?
<Computer__Guru> apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop|grep rhythmbox:
<Computer__Guru>   Depends: rhythmbox
<Computer__Guru> oh i spelled it wrong
<Computer__Guru> dUrp dUrp
<Computer__Guru> whatis rhythmbox:
<Computer__Guru> rhythmbox (1)        - music player and organizer for GNOME
<Computer__Guru> got it
<kalenedrael> sudopus, i don't know about rhythmbox
<SudoPus> Ahhh.
<SudoPus> L8R everyone
<Computer__Guru> how does it stack up to xmms?
<crimsun> I like XMMS more, but that's my taste. YMMV.
<kalenedrael> i don't use many media players
<kalenedrael> i use mplayer
<kalenedrael> rarely
<crimsun> right now I'm using Amarok in Xfce on Kubuntu live
<kalenedrael> it's serviceable
<robhert> kalenedrael: (help!)
<kalenedrael> yeah?
<robhert> how can i install firefox from tar.gz
<robhert> firefox-1.0.4.installer.tar.gz
<robhert> kalenedrael: r u there?
<kalenedrael> yeah
<robhert> how can i install firefox-1.0.4.installer.tar.gz?
<kalenedrael> umm
<kalenedrael> why do you need it?
<kalenedrael> apt should have it
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<robhert> mm.. i have installed from this script
<kalenedrael> oh
<robhert> but it download firefox 1.0.2
<kalenedrael> if you want the tar.gz then go to the mozilla website
<robhert> i have it ;)
<robhert> but i dont know how to install it ;)
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> tar -xvzf <tar.gz file>
<robhert> no matter where the file is right?
<kalenedrael> no, you need to change to the directory where the file is
<kalenedrael> brb
<robhert> kalenedrael:  are you there?
<TheDingo> i'm having a problem installing firefox here
<robhert> hi TheDingo 
<robhert> i've just installed firefox ;)
<TheDingo> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libb/libbonoboui/libbonoboui2-0_2.8.1-1ubuntu1_powerpc.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<seth_k> TheDingo: run: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<robhert> i' have download it from firefox.com
<seth_k> TheDingo: then remove all "us." leaving "http://archive.ubuntu.com..."
<TheDingo> k
<baron_iv> .....must.....have....ppc.....dvd......
<seth_k> TheDingo: US archive is having issues, this will switch you to the main archive and no more problems :)
<baron_iv> it's really a pain in the arse doing a kubuntu install from ubuntu on ppc.
<robhert> where is FIREFOX launch?
<TheDingo> i had a hard tme with the bootloader
<baron_iv> if anybody has a copy of the kubuntu ppc dvd, PLEASE contact me.
<baron_iv> I'll be willing to share once I finish it.  I'll continue the torrent (that someone has so nicely never bothered to finish)
<TheDingo> the boot partition was only 1mb (automatic partition) i changed it to 32mb and it finally installed
<baron_iv> you x86 and x86_64 guys don't realize how easy you have it.  Try installing ubuntu on a ppc machine!  If you think grub or lilo is tough...try YABOOT!  hehe
<TheDingo> indeed
<baron_iv> I can get ubuntu up and running on my x86 in under 30 minutes (with everything I need to get it to work as a full web/ftp/squid/etc server).  On the PPC, that's an additional 1-1.5 hours.  hehe
<seth_k> word
<robhert> help pls. i just have installed firefox, i closed it and now i dont know how to launch it :(
<seth_k> robhert: you shouldn't have downloaded it from firefox.com
<seth_k> robhert: 1) it is installed by default 2) you can update and install it through apt
<robhert> mm. i've installed it from apt and it have installed firefox 1.0.2
<seth_k> that's correct
<seth_k> it is Firefox 1.0.2 plus backported security fixes
<seth_k> ?? firefox
<kinfo> [firefox]  If you cannot install themes or extensions, go to about:config in Firefox and search for "vendorsub". Change the number to "1.0.4" and restart Firefox
<robhert> but there's new version  1.0.4
<seth_k> listen to kinfo
<seth_k> 1.0.4 only contains security fixes
<seth_k> and they have been backported to Ubuntu's 1.0.2
<seth_k> in Debian and its children, the version numbers of applications do not change after a release
<seth_k> for stability purposes
<seth_k> instead, security fixes are backported into programs
<pax> what's with KDE startup, .kde/Autostart doesnt seem to work
<seth_k> so firefox's version number is actually like 1.0.2-5ubuntu4 or something
<robhert> :( but my firefox installation was 1.0.4 and in spanish 
<robhert> and which i've download from apt is 1.0.2 but in english
<seth_k> robhert: I'm trying to explain, the version number difference means nothing. You have all the fixes of 1.0.4
<seth_k> as for the spanish,
* TheDingo waits for tropical storm dennis to pass through
<robhert> ok. thats right. but how can i put firefox from english into spanish?
<seth_k> you should install mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es from apt
<robhert> ;)
<robhert> i'll try it
<pax> anyone knows where startup apps should be, ~.kde/Autostart doesn't seem to work
<seth_k> pax: that's what I use
<pax> weird
<seth_k> so in the end, robhert, you will have a fully up-to-date firefox, in spanish, all through apt :)
<robhert> seth_k:  can't find locale package
<seth_k> pax: what are you putting in there? a link, or a shell script
<Computer__Guru> that's where they go
<pax> seth_k: command
<Computer__Guru> what do you mean command?
<pax> seth_k: sudo firestart 
<robhert> mozilla-firefox-es-es
<robhert> mozilla-firefox-es-es
<pax> seth_k: sudo firestarter*
<seth_k> no robhert 
<seth_k> mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es
<seth_k> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/web/mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es
<robhert> :)
<robhert> sorry. my bad
<pax> '#'\!'/bin/sh\nsudo firestarter --start-hidden'  then chmod a+x the file, that's what I do
<Computer__Guru> #!/bin/sh
<Computer__Guru> sudo firestarter --start-hidden
<Computer__Guru> yeah that should do it
<pax> yes
<seth_k> yeah, Computer__Guru has it right. or did your irc client just escape it funny
<robhert> last one (ok? ;) )-... what about my firefox1.0.4 that i've installed?.. how can i delete it...?
<pax> that's what I have 
<Computer__Guru> then it should work
<pax> hmm
<Computer__Guru> do this
<Computer__Guru> start firestarter
<Computer__Guru> hide it
<seth_k> robhert: first answer is, just don't worry about it. it's only a few MB and won't harm your system
<Computer__Guru> save session
<Computer__Guru> :D
<seth_k> robhert: second answer is, it probably installed to your home folder somewhere, look in there for it and delete the folder
<Computer__Guru> if ya cant beat em...
<Computer__Guru> ...cheat
<pax> Computer__Guru: wanna fix it the right way. no need for me to be asked by kdesu to enter pass every time I login
<pax> that's retarted 
<Computer__Guru> true
<robhert> oki ;)
<seth_k> oh duh
<seth_k> of course it isn't working
<seth_k> you can't make KDE run a script with sudo in it
<Computer__Guru> well that';s fucked
<seth_k> somewhere in the nether, a little terminal is unhappily blinking, asking, asking, asking for your password
<Computer__Guru> i guess you're gonna have to setuid firestarter
<pax> seth_k: I have auth for firestarter in sudoers
<Computer__Guru> there's a way to change sudo's behavior so it never asks for a password
<Computer__Guru> still have to enter your pasword
<seth_k> oy, that sounds smart :D
<pax> username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<Computer__Guru> chmod a+S /usr/sbin/firestarter
<Computer__Guru> *shrug*
<Computer__Guru> then just run firestarter as a user
<pax> huh? why chmod it?
<Computer__Guru> will allow anyone to run it
<Computer__Guru> but
<pax> there's no such thing as a+S
<Computer__Guru> when they run it, they setuid root for that process
<Computer__Guru> yes, there is
<pax> try it
<pax> chmod: invalid mode string: `a+S'
<Computer__Guru> it's s
<Computer__Guru> my bad
<robhert> ok, gtg thanx seth_k ;)
<robhert> bye
<Computer__Guru> chmod a+s /usr/sbin/firestarter
<seth_k> bye robhert 
<pax> Computer__Guru: hmm if you have it is sudoers list, why in god's name you would want to chmod it and why would you give everyone on the system access to a firewall?
<Computer__Guru> okay, then
<Computer__Guru> chgrp pax /usr/sbin/firestarter
<Computer__Guru> then
<pax> makes sense
<Computer__Guru> chmod g+s /usr/sbin/firestarter
<Computer__Guru> dont be difficult, boy :>
<Computer__Guru> u know ur way around
<pax> (firestarter:15929): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<pax> This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
<pax> program instead. For further details, see:
<pax> I just fucked things up with your suggestion LOL
<pax> god!
<Computer__Guru> so chmod g-s /usr/sbin/firestarter
<Computer__Guru> it's not the end of the world
<Computer__Guru> kdesu should give you the option to save the password..
<pax> what about the group? how to undo that
<Computer__Guru> then change sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter to kdesu /usr/sbin/firestarter
<Computer__Guru> chgrp root /usr/sbin/firestarter
<pax> I tried that Computer__Guru 
<pax> tried to run with kdesu
<Computer__Guru> i dunno what to tell you then.. wish i could be more help
<Computer__Guru> why the fuck cant gtk start an app setuid?!?
<Computer__Guru> that's gay
<Computer__Guru> i mean thats really stupid
<Computer__Guru> if you setuid an app, its for a reason
<Computer__Guru> gtk shouldnt have shit to say about it
<Computer__Guru> is there a kde interface to firestarter?
<pax> nop
<Computer__Guru> or a cli interface?
<Computer__Guru> or does it REQUIRE gtk?
<crimsun> there was a big stink about gtk actually allowing suid
<pax> gtk
<Computer__Guru> that's retarded
<crimsun> it's a PITA, I agree, but it's the right thing to do
<Computer__Guru> it's a firewall, right?
<Computer__Guru> here's my suggestion
<pax> yes frontend for iptables
<Computer__Guru> dump firestarter and use a firewall that you can run from init.d
<Computer__Guru> oh
<Computer__Guru> well then
<Computer__Guru> there are kde frontends to iptables
<pax> you do start/stop it from init.d
<pax> i use for ipmask..
<Computer__Guru> *shrug*
<Computer__Guru> crimsun: why is it the right thing to do? that makes about no sense
<Computer__Guru> gtk should have no say whatsoever in how you run your apps, all gtk should do is draw windows
<crimsun> which is precisely the reason it should have no permission to execute suid
<Computer__Guru> when i sux, and run an app, gtk sure as hell draws it
<Computer__Guru> whats the difference?
<crimsun> I have no idea what sux is
<Computer__Guru> sux is su with Xauthority
<Computer__Guru> whatis sux:
<Computer__Guru> sux (1)              - wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials
<crimsun> sux doesn't use gtk
<Computer__Guru> if i sux
<Computer__Guru> i become root with Xauthority
<Computer__Guru> then I run a gtk app
<Computer__Guru> gtk draws it
<Computer__Guru> what's the difference?
<crimsun> that's the right way to do it
<Computer__Guru> if i set an app setuid, i did it for a reason
<crimsun> separate the authentication from the rest of the application logic
<Computer__Guru> that's ridiculous
<Computer__Guru> imo
<crimsun> it may be a PITA, which I agree it is, but it's the smart thing to do from an abstraction perspective
<Computer__Guru> so what's the workaround for pax?
<Computer__Guru> how can he load firestarter when he starts kde
<Computer__Guru> without having to enter his password every time?
<crimsun> I haven't been following his thread
<Computer__Guru> i just gave it to you in a nutshell
<Computer__Guru> he wants firestarter to load every time he starts kde without having to enter his password
<Computer__Guru> be nice if kdesu had a --password= option
<pax> ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter  in sudoers
<pax> echo -e '#'\!'/bin/sh\nsudo firestarter --start-hidden' > ~/.kde/Autostart/firestarter
<pax> chmod a+x ~/.kde/Autostart/firestarter
<crimsun> well, he has all that gnome infrastructure already, so he could rig up gksudo
<pax> should work, no?
<crimsun> something along those lines, yes
<Computer__Guru> isnt that what you already have done, pax?
<pax> then this is KDE bug?
<pax> yes Computer__Guru 
<douglas> Does kwifi work yet?
<crimsun> I'd limit the scope of those allowed to execute firestarter, though
<Computer__Guru> try using gksudo
<crimsun> ALL= is too inclusive
<Computer__Guru> yeah i'd change that to pax=NOPASSWORD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<pax> alrigh pax ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter
<Computer__Guru> no
<Computer__Guru> get rid of all
<pax> k
<pax> FUCK!
<pax> that was wrong
<Computer__Guru> yeah sudoers is a bitch
<pax> I locked my self again, that's not the right syntax
<pax> should be pax ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter
<pax> like I said
<pax> god damn it I gotta reboot now
<pax> and then edit sudoers again
<Computer__Guru> you dont have to reboot, just su - and fix it
<pax> you can't
<Computer__Guru> oh thats right
<Computer__Guru> some brain surgeon at ubuntu thought it would be a good idea to disable the root account
<pax> if you mess up sudoers you mess the box, you are fucked until you regain access to the system without root pass
<pax> Gotta start the kernel with rw initi=/bin/bash
<pax> whatta mess
<Computer__Guru> blah its not that bad
<Computer__Guru> bet ya wish ya had that root account right about now, huh
<pax> even if you have root account, you cant do shit, dont you get it?
<Computer__Guru> yes you can
<Computer__Guru> if you have root account
<Computer__Guru> you can
<pax> where you live, gimme your address I'm coming lol
<Computer__Guru> su -
<Computer__Guru> and enter the root password
<Computer__Guru> and drop to the root shell
<pax> do me a favor, try it
<Computer__Guru> 2542 W. Broad Street, COlumbus, Oh, 43223
<Computer__Guru> Date: Mon Jul 11 Time: 01:25:03
<Computer__Guru> {jay@psilocybin (~)}$: su -
<Computer__Guru> Password:
<Computer__Guru> Date: Mon Jul 11 Time: 01:25:08
<Computer__Guru> {root@psilocybin (~)#:
<Computer__Guru> any questions?
<pax> nah try messing up some sudoers line and then su -
<Computer__Guru> trust me, if your root account is enabled, it works
<pax> no it wont
<Computer__Guru> su is 100% unaware of the existance of /etc/sudoers
<Computer__Guru> wanna put some money on that? :D
<pax> sudoers HAS root
<pax> yes
<Computer__Guru> anybody wanna witness this bet?
<bbailey> Yeah sure.
* Computer__Guru is ready to make some bud money $-)
<pax> does your sudoers list have root or not?
<Computer__Guru> restart your computer with init=/bin/bash and type "passwd" and set a root password, then reboot - WITHOUT touching your sudoers file
<Computer__Guru> then login and type su -\
<Computer__Guru> err su -
<Computer__Guru> fifty bux says it works
<Computer__Guru> or a hundred
<pax> why would I do all that?
<Computer__Guru> or whatever you have to spare
<pax> did someone told you I'm a retard?
<pax> I dont want root account on this box
<Computer__Guru> im just proving it to you
<Computer__Guru> you can always lock it
<Computer__Guru> tell ya what
<Computer__Guru> I'll REMOVE my sudoers file
<pax> why dont you insert the line you suggest to me into your sudoers list?
<Computer__Guru> Date: Mon Jul 11 Time: 01:25:08
<Computer__Guru> {root@psilocybin (~)#: mv /etc/sudoers /etc/sudoers.old
<Computer__Guru> Date: Mon Jul 11 Time: 01:28:42
<Computer__Guru> {root@psilocybin (~)#:
<Computer__Guru> Date: Mon Jul 11 Time: 01:28:42
<Computer__Guru> {root@psilocybin (~)#: exit
<Computer__Guru> logout
<Computer__Guru> Date: Mon Jul 11 Time: 01:28:52
<Computer__Guru> {jay@psilocybin (~)}$: su -
<Computer__Guru> Password:
<Computer__Guru> Date: Mon Jul 11 Time: 01:28:57
<Computer__Guru> {root@psilocybin (~)#:
<Computer__Guru> pay me
<Computer__Guru> i rooted boxen for four or five years, dont challenge me on matters of su bwahaha
<pax> you F'ed up my box and want me to pay you? lol
<Computer__Guru> go fix your sudoers file :)
<Monchy> lol
<Computer__Guru> and never doubt the powers of actually HAVING a root account
<pax> and *you* do me favor, never suggest something you are not sure about
<pax> especialy to someone new
<Computer__Guru> heheh, deal
<pax> thanks :p
<Computer__Guru> btw
<Computer__Guru> there is an option with kdesu to remember your password
<pax> yes I'm aware
<Computer__Guru> so just use that
<Computer__Guru> and instead of putting a script in Autostart
<pax> I dont want anyone/thing to remember my passwords
<Computer__Guru> try putting a link there
<Computer__Guru> well then enter it every time you start firestarter
<Computer__Guru> or recompile gtk to allow setuid root
<Computer__Guru> if it was so controversial, i'm certaint here will be a compile option
<Computer__Guru> in order to make the people happy who were advocating the ability
<pax> from now on, I will not listen to anyone on irc, use any gtk apps, or use this firestarter. I will use ol' good iptables
<Computer__Guru> hey i was only wrong about the syntax of sudoers
<pax> And go buy me some linux books lol
<Computer__Guru> iw as right about everything else :D
<Computer__Guru> Jay is good, Jay is wise
<pax> no you were not/
<Computer__Guru> oh yeah
<Computer__Guru> setuid is +s not +S
<Computer__Guru> whatever
<Computer__Guru> i had the fuckin letter right :D
<pax> croll back, you gave a wrong sudoers syntax?
<pax> scroll*
<Computer__Guru> yeah i told you pax=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<pax> you fucked my sudoers list and now I have to reboot to fix it
<pax> yes
<Computer__Guru> you wouldn't have to if you had root :D
<pax> then it's my fault?
<Computer__Guru> no
<Computer__Guru> im just saying the comment to never trust anyone was a little uncalled for :)
<pax> now I understand how americans think. no wonder Bush is still deffending his position on the war
<Computer__Guru> all my advice was good save for the syntax error
<Computer__Guru> bush is a fucking moron, do not group me with him
<pax> yeah, like it's no big deal
<pax> he's your president, he represent you wether you like it or not. pax ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter
<Computer__Guru> really, it isnt a big deal. you're looking at 5 minutes tops to fix the problem
<pax> yeah i will bust your balls about it too
<Computer__Guru> but if you had a root account, you'd be looking at like 20 seconds
<Computer__Guru> in the time you've been here bitching at me for breaking it, you could have fixed it AND enabled root
<pax> like rebooting a box is nothing, this is Linux or windoz ohioboy
<pax> not*
<Computer__Guru> you seem a little bent out of shape
<pax> I will not enable root :p
<Computer__Guru> what mission critical apps do you have running that will end the world if you reboot your computer?
<bbailey> Hopefully none if he does blind cut-n-pastes from irc :-D
<Computer__Guru> if you were running a dalnet server with 3000 users on it (which I have had three of), i could see rebooting being an issue, but you're an end user learning linux.. stfu and reboot :D
<pax> you assume too much.
<Computer__Guru> so what mission critical apps are you running?
<pax> Atleast I'm learning and not suggesting wrong solutions to newbies on irc :D
<Computer__Guru> i fucked up the syntax of a file whose syntax sucks
<pax> nothing much, just busting your balls and enjoying it
<Computer__Guru> and it's free support, so sue me
<othernoob> what's wrong with enabling root?
<Computer__Guru> i know
<Computer__Guru> im having fun too
<Computer__Guru> othernoob: not a damned thing
* aseigo snickers at the dalnet irc server comments
<pax> I dont know ohio state laws to sue you
<othernoob> or better yet, why is it disabled in the first place
<Computer__Guru> especially if you have checkroot running in cron.daily
<Computer__Guru> othernoob: i dont know, but i enabled it
<Computer__Guru> afaiac, a box is broken if it doesnt have a root acct
<pax> disabled to protect newbies from themselves
<aseigo> othernoob: one less question to ask during install, one less password to remember, safer and easier to share root across multiple account (esp when you wish to revoke said priveleges from a given account) and with sudo it's not particularly necessary
<Computer__Guru> and ubuntu HAS a root acct, it just doesnt have a password so its not accessible
<supernix> actually it is hard to login to an account that does not exist
<othernoob> pax oh yea really? so how's giving them the advice to use sudo to do everything going to protect them from doing the same things?
<bbailey> They're so protected from themselves they have to muck with /etc/sudoers and risk fscking it up. :-D
<t2> sudo su = root doesn't it?
<Computer__Guru> LOL@bb
<Computer__Guru> LOLOLOL
<aseigo> t2: yes
<pax> sudo has 5 minutes life time / each use
<Computer__Guru> that was funny
<Computer__Guru> not if you sudo su -
<Computer__Guru> then you're in a root shell for as long as you need to be :D
<pax> bbailey: funny.
<Computer__Guru> DAMNED funny
<aseigo> Computer__Guru: have you ever been on a box where admin priveleges were shared?
<t2> i was sudo su for most of the day yesterday
<aseigo> Computer__Guru: in a REAL environment, not script kiddy irc networks?
<Computer__Guru> aseigo: sure have. even run a few of them
<aseigo> Computer__Guru: mhm. and so when one of the admins moves on to another job, what do you do?
<t2> btw ... this is my 1st time ever on IRC
<Computer__Guru> DALnet is hardly a script kiddie network, but yes. I have maintained several servers in my day, and a few of them had shared admin privs.
<pax> Computer__Guru: shows
<aseigo> the other major reason for this is so that you don't have to educate users to have two different passwords .. just put in YOUR password to change things (*buntu is supposed to be an end users OS)
<pax> alright boys, let me go fix Computer__Guru's mess. brb
<pax> peace!
<aseigo> pax: enjoy
<Computer__Guru> like you paid for your support
<othernoob> aseigo so is Fedora Core, suse.....
<aseigo> Computer__Guru: jesus, if you wish to be a dick, why bother?
<Computer__Guru> i wasnt really being a dick
<aseigo> othernoob: how close they get to that mark is another question =)
<Computer__Guru> just busting his balls back
<aseigo> Computer__Guru: no, you were being a dick. 
<Computer__Guru> howso?
<othernoob> aseigo, well they're fairly easy as well.
<Computer__Guru> i gave him shit back, is all
<aseigo> Computer__Guru: hell, i'm a dick sometimes to, but i try not to be to people who are looking for help and are new to all this
<aseigo> Computer__Guru: i'm also the first to admit i'm a dick in those circumstances. and again, it's usually to my friends who know i'm busting their balls
<aseigo> othernoob: esp suse. that's what i'm running on this laptop at the moment =)
<Computer__Guru> i just dont understand how i was being a dick.. if ic ame across that way, i do apologize
<aseigo> Computer__Guru: anyways.. the multi admin thing
<Computer__Guru> i was being something of a smartass, but that just comes with the territory of being me
<aseigo> Computer__Guru: in a corp env it's far, far easier to just say "this account no longer has admin privs" rather than change the root passwords everywhere
<t2> i found suse to be much slower than kubuntu
<aseigo> t2: hrm.. yast is slowish, yes... the rest is as fast or faster IME
<othernoob> t2 try gentoo then :p
<Computer__Guru> i deleted the account, changed the root passwd (which they never had int he first place), and deleted or gained ownership of anything owned by them
<Computer__Guru> and removed them from /etc/sudoers
<Computer__Guru> but NOBODY **EVER** had full privs
<Computer__Guru> thats a big nono
<t2> othernoob: I tried installing gentoo once ... gave up after a week ...
<Computer__Guru> per-app or per-group-ownership permissions
<aseigo> right. that's sort of the point of sudoers
<Computer__Guru> never full access
<othernoob> t2: why? was compiling KDE not done by that time?
<aseigo> so there's little need for a root password at all
<aseigo> othernoob: lol
<Computer__Guru> yeah thats the point of sudoers, but from time to time you need to be able to access root - as pax just found out
<t2> it would never do the 1st boot
<Computer__Guru> i just thought it was funny when he tried to tell me that his sudoers file being fucked up would affect his ability to su - had he a root account
<Computer__Guru> sudo is a wrapper for su, su isnt even aware of sudo's existance.. how could it possibly depend on /etc/sudoers
<supernix> Ok guys what is all this business about universe in the packages ?
<t2> othernoob: actually, I have been considering trying the latest gentoo ... since I have time to kill
<othernoob> t2 it'd be a good choice indeed
<Computer__Guru> universe is everything that isnt officially supported by ubuntu, as i understand it, and multiverse seems to be all the non-free shit, or packages of questionable license
<Computer__Guru> i could be wrong though, but that's the conclusion ive drawn
<t2> othernoob: I'm pretty happy with ubuntu, though
<supernix> OIC so the universe is just unsupported programs but does that also mean they have not been fairly tested to prove they will work ?
<othernoob> I'm okay with kubuntu. seen worse.
<Computer__Guru> yeah ive been in ubuntu 2 days, and i gotta say i love it. i've been with apt for more than 5 years tho
<aseigo> universe => debian
<othernoob> how much time would making an LFS take, i wonder.
<jpowers> is universe just a snapshot of debian?
<t2> I've toyed with several distros ... a few just will not install on my system (Mdk and Xandros)
<Computer__Guru> i dont think it is
<crimsun> jpowers: in some sense, yes
<jpowers> or does universe actually change with debian unstable and testing?
<Computer__Guru> good question
<supernix> so aseigo your saying that the universe programs are from the debian releasers but not the Ubuntu team ?
<crimsun> universe is synced with Debian pool at the beginning and pre-RC periods
<pax> you are using debian, check /etc/debian_number
<Computer__Guru> supernix: the packages have to be sponsored into the universe, and maintained though
<pax> I wonder what debian version is still doing on ubuntu
<supernix> ok ty Computer__Guru 
<Computer__Guru> cat /etc/debian_number:
<Computer__Guru> cat: /etc/debian_number: No such file or directory
<pax> hmm
<crimsun> at any time, we (the MOTUs) can ask for a sync from Debian or another repository with a Sources.{gz,bz2}
<t2> 3.1
<pax> pax@debuntu:~$sudo cat /etc/debian_version
<pax> Password:
<pax> 3.1
<Computer__Guru> sudo cat /etc/debian_version:
<Computer__Guru> Password:
<Computer__Guru> lol
<Computer__Guru> that broke
<Computer__Guru> haha
<jpowers> crimsun: is that so if there are serious bugfixes you can resync and pull them in?
<crimsun> jpowers: no, it's completely up to our discretion
<pax> change your nick to guru_wannabe :p
<Computer__Guru> the debian number is present because ubuntu IS debian-powered, regardless of who maintains it
<pax> that's why my box's name is debuntu
<Computer__Guru> cat /proc/version:
<spermie_411> how's it going computer guru?
<Computer__Guru> Linux version 2.6.10-5-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005
<crimsun> lsb_release -a is the Ubuntu way
<Computer__Guru> (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<crimsun> cat /etc/debian_version is the Debian way
<Computer__Guru> lsb_release -a:
<Computer__Guru> LSB Version:	n/a
<Computer__Guru> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Computer__Guru> Description:	Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)
<Computer__Guru> Release:	5.04
<Computer__Guru> Codename:	hoary
<Computer__Guru> nice
<spermie_411> how do I get a E: Couldn't find package Zsnes it can't find installed?
<Computer__Guru> try apt-get install zsnes
<_shawn> hey I'm having a problem installing mplayer from source (on kubuntu) anyone willing to help?
<Computer__Guru> or do a dpkg -l '*zsnes*'
<crimsun> it's in multiverse
<Computer__Guru> and find the appropriate package name that way
<t2> Guru ... why do you run the 386 kernel?
<crimsun> aptitude search zsnes, or apt-cache search zsnes
<Computer__Guru> shawn: why would you install from source?
<crimsun> then apt-cache policy zsnes
<aseigo> _shawn: compile error?
<_shawn> suz it seems the mplayer package doesn't support win32 codecs
<_shawn> make error ya
<Computer__Guru> enable universe/multiverse in your sources.list, build-dep mplayer-686 then install mplayer-686 mplayer-fonts
<Computer__Guru> ah
<Computer__Guru> i think it does actually
<Computer__Guru> you just need to installt he codecs
<spermie_411> No packages found matching *zsnes*.
<spermie_411> spermie@Spermie:~$
<spermie_411> heh
<Computer__Guru> package name is w32codecs
<crimsun> spermie_411: you need the multiverse repo
<spermie_411> i know they got it
<aseigo> _shawn: pastebin the errors somewhere
<_shawn> I have that
<Computer__Guru> should work then...
<spermie_411> crimsun whats that?
<Computer__Guru> mine does
<Computer__Guru> and i installed the package
<crimsun> spermie_411: it's a package pool where you get Ubuntu packages
<t2> is there a good channel to go to for wifi install help?
<Computer__Guru> crimsun
<_shawn> http://pastebin.com/311022
<Computer__Guru> dpkg -l '*snes*':
<Computer__Guru> No packages found matching *snes*.
<_shawn> thanks arron
<Computer__Guru> and i definately have multiverse
<Computer__Guru> and universe
<Shuddertrix> zsnes is there for me
<_shawn> I allready asked in the mplayer channel by the way
<Shuddertrix> installed, too
<jpowers> Computer__Guru: I don't think dpkg is aware of what's in the repositories
<jpowers> Computer__Guru: I think that's what apt is for
<Computer__Guru> yes it is
<jpowers> s/repositories/package pools/
<spermie_411> Computer__Guru you said i needed w32codecs this right?
<crimsun> here or #ubuntu is fine
<_shawn> any idea arron?
<Computer__Guru> for mplayer? it wouldnt hurt
<crimsun> Computer__Guru: you definitely typoed
<Computer__Guru> what did i typo?
<crimsun> the 'z'
<Computer__Guru> the * before it takes care of that
<_shawn> aseigo: any idea?
<spermie_411> w32codecs?
<crimsun> err, I read that incorrectly
<Computer__Guru> wtf
<Computer__Guru> its there
<Computer__Guru> dpkg didnt see it
* Computer__Guru scratches his head
<Computer__Guru> whatis zsnes:
<Computer__Guru> zsnes: nothing appropriate.
<Computer__Guru> funny its installed
<spermie_411> permie@Spermie:~$  dpkg -l *w32codecs*
<spermie_411> No packages found matching *w32codecs*.
<spermie_411> =(
<aseigo> _shawn: looks like it isn't linking in libvorbis
<Computer__Guru> it's in a different repository i heard mentioned earlier
<aseigo> _shawn: that's not the whole output though, is it? can you paste ALL the output?
<bbailey> w32codecs is in backports
<_shawn> that's the whole error do you want all of the make?
<jpowers> Computer__Guru: where is zsnes installed?
<Computer__Guru> where's the x interface to znses
<spermie_411> bbailey noob whats backports?
<Computer__Guru> whereis zsnes:
<Computer__Guru> zsnes: /usr/bin/zsnes /usr/share/man/man1/zsnes.1.gz
<Computer__Guru> screw this, im installing synaptic
<Computer__Guru> or running it rather
<bbailey> well, sorry, was in extras, not backports
<jpowers> Computer__Guru: zsnes doesn't need an x interface
<crimsun> looks like there's a db desync
<crimsun> very odd
<jpowers> Computer__Guru: just type zsnes
<bbailey> spermie_411: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Computer__Guru> except it opens fullscreen
<jpowers> hmm
<jpowers> it doesn't do that on my box
<Computer__Guru> got it
<Computer__Guru> i ran it from a root shell,t hats why
<Computer__Guru> tyvm
<spermie_411> would synaptic show Zsnes?
<jpowers> wow, that seems fairly dangerous.
<jpowers> spermie_411: it ought to, if you have multiverse enabled
<othernoob> would anyone know an N64 emu and/or a NeoGeo+CPS1+CPS2 emu (like winkawaks) ?
<_shawn> aseigo: any idea how to fix it?
<Computer__Guru> wow, zsnes runs really shitty in 32bpp color
<aseigo> _shawn: did you paste the entire error from the last build command?
<Computer__Guru> kawaks for ng-cps1/2, and ultrahle or surreal for n64
<Computer__Guru> brb, nature calls
<t2> no ideas on the wifi ?
<spermie_411> jpowers hmm.. never really used synaptic that much do i go into Reposltories to enable multiverse?
<jpowers> spermie_411: me either...I always just edit my /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpowers> spermie_411: that's what I'd recommend for you too.  
<_shawn> http://pastebin.com/311029
<jpowers> spermie_411: I believe it works off of the same DB
<jpowers> t2: no ideas here
<_shawn> is all of it, I tried make a few times before this one so it's picking up at the error
<supernix> Hey do they have something like Emule for Kubuntu ?
<aseigo> _shawn: not sure what the solution there is, but /usr/lib/libavcodec.a seems to want another lib to link against ... in fact, looking on my system i have a shared lib version of libavcodec, not a static lib (.a) .. how did you install libavcodec?
<Computer__Guru> okay now i have to go to the store, bbiaf
<_shawn> ummm I tink I just did
<_shawn> ./configure      make    make install
<_shawn> *think
<_shawn> and I tryed  ./configure --enable-shared
<jpowers> supernix: mldonkey might be what you need.
<jpowers> supernix: or kmldonkey
<_shawn> should I try redownloading mplayer, and trying ./configure --enable-shared again?
<jpowers> aseigo: your positive attitude got me into trying to help out a bit with kopete and kubuntu.  thanks.
<crimsun> there's always room to help :)
<pax> guys, can i have an email addy like pax@gmail.com in aliases, where root can send mail to? 
<jpowers> crimsun: so I realized.  Even nonprogrammers can help, which is pretty cool until I get comfortable with qt and c++
<vulcanoo> bonjour
<pax> salut
<crimsun> jpowers: indeed. Glad you feel comfortable helping in any capacity. :)
<_shawn> what's happening?
<vulcanoo> i dont know
<vulcanoo> salut pax
<_shawn> oh
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<pax> ca va?
<vulcanoo> oui jai un problme d'affichage sous kubuntu
<vulcanoo> jai uniquement le choix 640X480
<vulcanoo> comment puis je faire pour avoir 800X600?
<pax> vulcanoo: checked /etc/X11/xorg ?
<vulcanoo> ok jai regarde le fichier xorg
<pax> so guys can aliases take an email addy or no?
<vulcanoo> pax are you french?
<pax> vulcanoo: nop
<pax> j'aime la langue francaise c'est tous
<vulcanoo> ok tres bien pax..donc jai regarde xorg mais quel config dois je trouver?
<pax> attend voir let check
<vulcanoo> ok i wait
<pax> vulcanoo: voila https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pax> tu changes simplement SubSection "Display" c'est tous
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<hussam> Riddell: any plans to include apt-indicator ( http://apt-indicator.sourceforge.net ) or something similar in the next version of Kubuntu?
<nikkia> argh!
<IceDC571> nikkia: hmm?
<torz> is there any significant difference between the amd64 version of kubuntu and the x86 version?
<torz> http://mailman.the-forgotten.org/pipermail/morlug/2005-June/001644.html
<hussam> torz: probably the difference is only 3rd party applications such as macromedia flash and Adobe acrobat reader.
<torz> hussam: do you have javac on your 64bit system?
<hussam> torz: sorry I have 32bit
<torz> I see. I'm a little troubled atm. Not sure if I should go 64 or 32.
<torz> I have a 64bit processor now you see.
<hussam> there is no java for 64bit?
<torz> not 100% sure, researching that now.
<hussam> according to here, https://sdlcweb2b.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=C3357D4413617AD377D0E1EA6415BA54
<hussam> there is for amd64
<torz> excellent!
<torz> I was about to visit #java
<torz> good, atleast jdk(j2se) is available for amd64
<torz> I'm relieved.
<torz> heh :p
<hussam> but you still need flash, right?
<torz> well it would be nice to have. I dont like big fat sites.
<torz> i.e. sites that uses flash
<torz> but saying that heaps of famous commercial websites depend on flash...
<paines> hi
<torz> hey
<paines> are there any issues with amarok on 64bit machines
<hussam> the problem is that the last version of macromedia flash was released in 2003 when 64bit was less popular, I guess
<paines> i found it sometimes hanging
<torz> ha, we were just discussing Flash with 64bit linux.
<paines> hrhr
<paines> also one issue i don't understand
<torz> you have to be patient... wait another a year or so :p
<paines> doesn't 32 bit flash run on 64bit machines
<torz> no
<paines> and if, why not. there is a bunch of other komplex apps which do
<paines> and if not
<torz> I recently purchased a 64bit box and whats troubling me atm is what I should install. 32 or 64.
<torz> I havent received the box yet so I have to make my mind up soon!
<paines> well, I am pretty happy with 64 bit kubunut, just that amrok is hanging sometimes
<torz> with 64bit trouble is inevitable.
<hussam> torz: http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=184&threadid=1014164&enterthread=y
<torz> if you want to be *cool* and explore the 64bit system and get dirty with the system then 64bit is the way :~)
<torz> but atm I'm thinking I should just stick to 32bit Kubuntu for now.
<torz> 32bit Linux on AMD64 is still super fast.
<torz> with minimum problems.
<torz> hussam: uhhh how kind of you :~)
<paines> that's right
<hussam> torz: I was only kidding :)
<torz> lol at that link
<torz> "help us!!! please help us!!!"
<torz> paines: I think the problem is that 64bit isnt mainstream *yet*.
<torz> give it another 10 months or so and things should change.
<paines> 10 months ?!?!
<paines> thats a life time in computer science
<torz> indeed
* torz is a computer science major :p
<torz> paines: but computer geeks dont influence the industry at ALL.
<torz> I mean computer geeks are only a niche market.
<torz> paines: besides you should be saying informatik :p
<paines> torz. thats right
<paines> well informatik is a german word
<paines> computer science is the english meaning
<torz> only geeks cream their pants over pointless 64bit atm. Another 10mths and normies should catch on.
<paines> well I am a geek
<torz> then hopefully flash will be available :~)
<torz> paines: yeah I'm one of those ppl that purchased pointless 64bit system :p
<hussam> it depends on the time of released product. the current version of flash is 7. I doubt we will see 64 bit flash on windows/linux untill flash 8, but I could be mistaken.
<paines> f**k flash. the opensource flash will be powerfull in a few months
<paines> I want a stable 64bit system
<hussam> opensource flash?
<torz> paines: yep thats what I'm counting on.
<torz> only if commercial sites didnt use flash! grrr
<torz> I hate big fat designer websites.
<hussam> is there opensource flash?
<paines> yup
<torz> hussam: at this rate I'm sure there will be for amd64.
<torz> so much demand.
* torz googles it now.
<othernoob> what does one need to watch .rmvb files?
<torz> real player is the authentic one
<paines> othernoob, do file yourfile.rmvb
<paines> never heard of that extension
<torz> kaffeine can play it on my machine.
<torz> .rmvb formats are surprisingly excellent quality for its size. My friend has a 70MB file of a movie I have that is 170MB.
<torz> almost identical quality (if not his is better).
<torz> othernoob: something along the line of: apt-get install realplayer
<othernoob> okay, i just tried vlc. will have to test kaffeine then.
<hussam> any kde 3.4.1 users here experiencing this crash? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12096
<torz> looking
<torz> nup never
<torz> gpl-flash
<hussam> By next month, will breezy be fit enough for testing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hussam: wouldent count on it... 
<Kamping_Kaiser> but may be
<Firetech> hussam: that crash thingie, I get it about one time in 5-10...
<hussam> Firetech: then it's not just me
<Firetech> hussam: no: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106922
<hussam> is there a CD containing the rest of the packages not contained in the original hoary CD?
<hussam> Firetech: it is still marked "unconfirmed"
<Firetech> check the comments
<hussam> Firetech: I've read them.
<Firetech> unconfirmed just means that no Dev has  had the problem.
<wincide> hi.. do someone knows which of the flash player packages is the best for konqueror  ???
<wincide> hi.. do someone knows which of the flash player packages is the best for konqueror  ???
<hussam> by the time Breezy is out, will Hoary be fully upgradable to Breezy, or will I have to do a clean install?
<jpatrick_> update
<hussam> why isn't there a CD2/3 for hoary with the rest of packages? will there be ones for breezy?
<thoreauputic> hussam: the quick answer is no - and the rest of the packages wouldn't fit on a CD anyway: i believe there's a dvd with all the packages in "Main" on it
<thoreauputic> remember Ubuntu has about 16 000 packages in 3 repositories
<hussam> is this dvd available for download?
<thoreauputic> I think so, yes
<hussam> where can I find a link?
<thoreauputic> http://ubuntu.hands.com/releases/hoary/  <-- DVD is torrent only
<thoreauputic> BTW I just found that in less than a minute using google...
<hussam> damn, I can't use p2p, I'm behind proxy
<thoreauputic> why bother? All packages are available with synaptic/ apt /aptitude anyway
<hussam> I have 64kbit connection at home. so if everything is available on cd or dvd, I can download it in no time at my university instead of at home.
<jpatrick> the download page
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<jpatrick> if you want Kubuntu click my link
<hussam> I have that. but I'm thinking ahead for when I have to upgrade to breezy. because my home connection is slow.
<thoreauputic> jpatrick: he wants extras on CD
<jpatrick> I know
<othernoob> how can i play vobsub subtitles with kaffeine?
<fromoze> Hi, I've been browsing on the net looking if there's some people having the same problem I've on Kubuntu Amd64 with Qt. I wanted to summit a bug, but I d'ont know how to say it in english. The problem is I can't write accents? tildes? over the vowels.
<fromoze> I found this bug on Debian with Qt 2.2.4 ... 
<fromoze> I found, on the net I mean XD
<fromoze> I'm using breezy, I forgot.
<fromoze> 'using/trying'
<mpmc> where can I get themes for kbuntu?
<Bubbling_Zombie> www.kde-look.org
<jpatrick> great place :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> it sure is
<jpatrick> All I need is one thing
<jpatrick> Kubuntu
<jpatrick> I'm buying a burner (if possible)
<jpatrick> today
<jpatrick> Those Cds Shipit sent haven't arrived for months
<Bubbling_Zombie> brb
<jpatrick> right
<Bubbling_Zombie> k returned :)-
<Bubbling_Zombie> mmm
<Bubbling_Zombie> thought you were using ubuntu atm :')
<Bubbling_Zombie> sorry for pokin' thatway ;)
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> I'm using Windows :(
<Bubbling_Zombie> xD
<jpatrick> it crashes every 5 minutes
<jpatrick> I'm buying a burner in the next hour or so
<Bubbling_Zombie> nice
<jpatrick> I got the ISO file here
<jpatrick> do I just click the file then burn?
<Bubbling_Zombie> you using nero?
<kalenedrael> use some cd burning program
<jpatrick> Nero
<Bubbling_Zombie> but burn it as an iso. Don't unpack the files first
<jpatrick> Trial
<jpatrick> should do it
<Bubbling_Zombie> indeed.
<jpatrick> ok burn as ISO
<Bubbling_Zombie> nero has an option for that iirc
<sebas> Hi. Trying to upgrade to breezy I can't start xorg anymore.
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's unstable for a reason you know :p
<Bubbling_Zombie> 'nyway, what seems to be the problem?
<thoreauputic> sebas: if breezy breaks you get to keep both pieces...
<sebas> Sure. 
<sebas> But JR said it'd be installable as long as I fix the font path to /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ which doesn't seem to suffice here.
<sebas> (Running it in vmware)
<sebas> Xorg.0.log complains: "could not open default font 'fixed'
<sebas> I reinstalled a couple of font packages, but to no avail. Otherwise, I tried to keep this install as pristine as possible.
<sebas> The font server's not used according to Xorg.0.log.
<sebas> Anyone's got a pointer?
<jpatrick> Bubbling_Zombie: I don't see the option
<Bubbling_Zombie> try reinstalling xfonts-base
<Bubbling_Zombie> jpatrick, what version are you using?
<Riddell> sebas: what does your xorg.conf say in the Files section?
<jpatrick> Nero Burning ROM 6
<jpatrick> I see "Burn Image"
<sebas> Bubbling_Zombie: Doesn't help.
<sebas> Riddell: /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/* 
<Bubbling_Zombie> well, that's the option jpatrick :')
<jpatrick> good
<sebas> The pathes match the ones where my fonts are located though.
<sebas> That's exactly the thing I don't understand though
<sebas> Riddell: ldetect btw is a hardware database, we're using it to detect PCI devices.
<sebas> Is there a devel channel, btw (Might reduce my noise on user's issues)
<Riddell> sebas: yes #kubuntu-devel
<sebas> Ah, going on there, then.
<alladynasyn> jest tu jakis polak?
<fromoze> with 'sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' the problem with the fonts get fixed  for me
<robhert> hi!
<_patrick> hi
<Bubbling_Zombie> hello
<_patrick> i have installed kubuntu but kynaptic doesnt start...
<_patrick> i cant update anything without it
<_patrick> and i still havent figured out how to modify the packet sources in apitude
<robhert> where can i find gedit to edit /etc/fstab?
<_patrick> urgshs...
<_patrick> sorry :/
<KaiL> _patrick: use apt-get
<_patrick> k...
<_patrick> which command?
<KaiL> or try 'kdesu kynaptic' from a console and show us the message
<_patrick> i dont get a message :/
<robhert> sudo: gedit: command not found
<robhert> sudo: gedit: command not found
<robhert> KaiL: i need to add a phew line into /etc/fstab but 
<robhert> sudo: gedit: command not found
<Riddell> robhert: use kdesu kate
<robhert> kdesu kate. kubuntu have it by default?
<_patrick> there still dont get a message
<robhert> sh: /etc/fstab: Permiso denegado
<fromoze> robhert: ls -la /etc/fstab ?
<_patrick> i cant even modify my timezone
<_patrick> wtf...
<_patrick> shouldn i get a popup that request a pass regarding rootrights?
<_patrick> ???
<robhert> hi fromoze sorry... that was a question or "robhert put this:"?
<fromoze> I get it :/
<_patrick> :(
<fromoze> robhert put this to see the permission you have for etc/fstab :)
<_patrick> sorry... nobody has a hint for me?
<fromoze> I'll read your problem..
<robhert> ls -la /etc/fstab
<robhert> right?
<robhert> or just:  -la /etc/fstab
<kalenedrael> ls -l /etc/fstab
<robhert> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 468 2005-07-10 16:17 /etc/fstab
<kalenedrael> yeah
<fromoze> ls -l /etc/fstb sorr XD
<kalenedrael> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<robhert> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 468 2005-07-10 16:17 /etc/fstab
<fromoze> _patrick: sudo apt-get update?
<robhert> $ ls -l /etc/fstb
<robhert> $ ls -l /etc/fstb
<robhert> i try: 
<robhert> $ ls -l /etc/fstb
<robhert> and this this is what i get: 
<robhert> sorry was: 
<robhert> $ ls -l /etc/fstab
<_patrick> root@Agamemnon:~# postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such fi                         le or directory
<_patrick> O_o
<robhert> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 468 2005-07-10 16:17 /etc/fstab
<robhert> and i get 
<kalenedrael> robhert, kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<robhert> :O
<kalenedrael> what are you trying to do, anyway?
<robhert> yeah it's right! ;)
<robhert> add this lines: 
<robhert> >>> /dev/hda1       /media/windows    vfat    gid=100,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8 0       0
<kalenedrael> dunno, let me check
<robhert> to mount windwos partition :)
<kalenedrael> /dev/hda1         /media/windows    vfat     auto,rw,user  0   0
<robhert> m... could u explain to me what's the difference?
<_patrick> sorry guys fo rbugging... but i cant modify anything...
<_patrick> :/
<_patrick> any idea what may be wrong here?
<_patrick> in order to update i have to modify my paket sources...
<_patrick> but i cant modify them :/
<_patrick> because i dont even get root rights
<fromoze> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't work for you?
<kalenedrael> robhert, auto tells it to auto-mount on startup, rw mounts it read-write, and user lets any user mount it
<_patrick> sudo: unable to lookup Agamemnon via gethostbyname()
<_patrick> Password:postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or dir
<kalenedrael> the gid, umask, and fmask shouldn't matter
<_patrick> thats everything i get
<_patrick> neither i can install anything nor updated any files
<fromoze> _patrick: how  did you install kubuntu?
<_patrick> 20minutes ago with cd
<_patrick> install cd
<_patrick> the one i dl via bittorent this morning
<fromoze> kubuntu hoary or breezy?
<_patrick> hoary
<_patrick> wahts breezy?
<_patrick> 5.04
<_patrick> the stable one
<buz> 5.10
<_patrick> well this doesnt help...
<fromoze> may something goes wrong on installation? ...
<_patrick> i cant modify anything
<fromoze> I don't understand a thing
<fromoze> you're logged as root?
<_patrick> i cant log in as root
<_patrick> i always get:
<_patrick> sudo: unable to lookup Agamemnon via gethostbyname()
<_patrick> Password:postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or dir
<_patrick> thats the console complaint...
<_patrick> in the gui i got with ubunutu always a popupbox that asked for my pass
<_patrick> if i tried to modify systemsettings
<fromoze> but:  "root@Agamemnon:~# postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory" here you're root...
<Kamping_Kaiser> _patrick: cant you sudo to root?
<_patrick> i get that complaint
<robhert> fromoze: how can i see the effects whitout reboot?
<_patrick> i make sudo -s to get root
<_patrick> but the only reaction to this ist that complaint istead of a pass request
<fromoze> have you create a user on the installation?
<buz> try sudo bash to get a root shell
<_patrick> ja...
<_patrick> patrick is user
<_patrick> i am patrick *g*
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's what sudo -s does
<buz> use your pw with sudo
<buz> if that doesnt work something is thoroughly wrong
<_patrick> well... i know that
<_patrick> but it doesnt ask my pass... it only outputs that message above
<Kamping_Kaiser> _patrick: do you have a live cd?
<_patrick> no
<_patrick> install cd...
<_patrick> livecd torrents were to slow :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you had a live cd you could have used to to correct things
<buz> you can use any linux livecd i guess
<buz> personally find the kubuntu live cd a bit painful to use
<_patrick> welll... i am a linux noob
<_patrick> and i cant find any hints in the forums what may be wrong with my installation :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent used kubuntus live
<_patrick> the last time i tried ubuntu and installed via synaptic kde...
<Kamping_Kaiser> _patrick: have you changed any files as root, such as the hostname/hosts file/interfaces file?
<_patrick> after that the system freezed after 10 minutes
<_patrick> no
<_patrick> i didnt...
<thoreauputic> _patrick: if you type ` hostname ` , does the output say 'Agamemnon ' ?
<_patrick> this is the first session after install
<_patrick> ja, it says
<thoreauputic> _patrick: if you type ' cat /etc/network/interfaces `  do you see a line with the hostname and 127.0.0.1 ?
<spermie_411> How do i get cedega on kubuntu? is it in the packages?
<_patrick> # Used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8). See the interfaces(5) manpage or
<_patrick> # /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples for more information.
<thoreauputic> _patrick: is that ht e only output?
<Kamping_Kaiser> spermie_411: you have to download it
<_patrick> yep...  :/
<_patrick> looks weired
<Kamping_Kaiser> spermie_411: then dpkg -i cedega.deb
<thoreauputic> _patrick: you have no loopback interface then
<_patrick> well... how do i fix that?
<thoreauputic> _patrick: which means the machine can't even talk to itself ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ew
<Kamping_Kaiser> pawned
<_patrick> can i fix that without deleting the os?
<_patrick> an reinstalling
<thoreauputic> _patrick: what does the first line of ` cat /etc/hosts ` say?
<_patrick> localhost 127.0.0.1
<_patrick> ip in front...
<Kamping_Kaiser> _patrick: get a live cd and rewrite interfaces
<Kamping_Kaiser> and localhost.localdomain?
<_patrick> well... torrent is that i need 1 week to get a live dics
<_patrick> :/
<_patrick> that slow*
<Kamping_Kaiser> got no live cds at all?
<_patrick> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<thoreauputic> _patrick: OK edit /etc/hosts and add after a space localhost.localdomain Agamemnon  or whatever your hostname is
<thoreauputic> to the first line
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought he couldent get root?
<thoreauputic> ah... rats you are right 
<thoreauputic> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> live cd :S
<_patrick> file opens but i can save...
<Kamping_Kaiser> or recue mode
<Kamping_Kaiser> SINGLE USER
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> caps
<thoreauputic> he could use rescue mode but it's a hassle
<_patrick> i wonder what got wrong... 
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: less then dling live ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> or comileing a kernel exploit to escalate privilages
<thoreauputic> _patrick: somehow your networking config didn't work
<_patrick> :/
<_patrick> ok... back to the scratch...
<_patrick> format hda:2
<_patrick> bye
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S nah
<thoreauputic> _patrick: if you type ` id `  are you in the 'admon' group ?
<_patrick> not?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sigh*
<thoreauputic> *admin
<_patrick> localhost.localdomain Agamemnon
<_patrick> uid=1000(patrick) gid=1000(patrick) Gruppen=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),109(admin),1000(patrick)
<thoreauputic> _patrick: OK well sudo *should* work
<thoreauputic> in theory...
<_patrick> ja... but it doesnt
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's the deal with his interfaces file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> he can use a generic if that's what's stopping him
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I was trying to see why he got "can't find foo using gethostbyname "
<thoreauputic> /etc/hosts is wrong too
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, but wasnt he missing loopback?
<thoreauputic> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder if single user works still with no loop back
<_patrick> well... u said network config got wrecked...
<_patrick> why not simply install it again
<Kamping_Kaiser> _patrick: it's probably easer not to simply reinstall
<thoreauputic> _patrick: are you sure the CD is OK? md5sum matches ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> (depends on your idea of easy of course)
<_patrick> ya.....
<_patrick> before and after burning i checked
<_patrick> before i checkd the iso
<NI7R0> lo
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi NI7R0
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: do you think it's easy enough to just copy a new file over interfaces+hosts+hostname as singleuser?
<Kamping_Kaiser> imo yes, but i only use apt- so I'm not your average noob as it were :S
<thoreauputic> _patrick: if you feel like trying , you could reboot and choose the recovery/rescue mode, and try to add some entries to the files as Kamping_Kaiser suggests
<_patrick> rescue mode isnt gui based i guess ;)
<thoreauputic> _patrick: are you comfortable with nano and command line?
<_patrick> i started using linux 4days ago
<thoreauputic> _patrick: hmm
<NI7R0> hello all, im getting a new graphic-card, now my question is how to handle this as im new on linux and don't know what will happen if i just switch the card
<Kamping_Kaiser> _patrick: fire up a konsole and open nano
<Kamping_Kaiser> and have a look while we are here
<NI7R0> both cards are nvidia
<Kamping_Kaiser> NI7R0: x might fail to start
<_patrick> k
<_patrick> gnu nano 1.2.4
<_patrick> worx
<NI7R0> aha and how to prevent X to fail ?
<NI7R0> reinstall the whole kubuntu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> NI7R0: choose a powerfull $deighty
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can switch to vesa while you change card (if it's not already) but the nVIDIA driver should let you change
<NI7R0> erm im a linux newb, what u mean with $deighty ?
<thoreauputic> NI7R0: you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kamping_Kaiser> NI7R0: i think I'm funny
<NI7R0> ok
<thoreauputic> NI7R0: he's referring jokingly to God ;)
<NI7R0> but do I also reinstall the nvidia driver, or uninstall it before switching the cards?
<thoreauputic> should be $DEITY actually *grin*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm tired
<_patrick> well...
<_patrick> whats next..
<spermie_411> udo apt-get install limewire
<spermie_411> Reading package lists... Done
<spermie_411> Building dependency tree... Done
<spermie_411> E: Couldn't find package limewire
<Kamping_Kaiser> _patrick: do you think you could use nano?
<_patrick> what is nano?
<spermie_411> i thought i could apt get limewire???
<thoreauputic> _patrick: you have 2 choices 1) struggle and learn something 2) reinstall
<_patrick> ya...
<Kamping_Kaiser> spermie_411: i don't have it in my repos
<spermie_411> hmm..
<spermie_411> would synaptics have it underthere?
<fromoze> better reinstall, if you start 4 days ago.. isn't a normal thing your problem, may be you don't need to start too hard :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> spermie_411: synaptic has what apt has
<_patrick> ok... then i do so...
<_patrick> bye
<thoreauputic> _patrick: if you boot into rescue/recovery mode, you can try running ` base-config` and see if that repairs the problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> fromoze: such a doze mentality ;)
<fromoze> doze?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Windows
<_patrick> what will base config do
<fromoze> at all XD
<spermie_411> Kamping_Kaiser then how can i get limewire?
<thoreauputic> fromoze: he will learn more if he tries, and the reinstall option is still there
<spermie_411> download it and install it that way =(
<Kamping_Kaiser> spermie_411: you can try and find a deb, or compile
<thoreauputic> _patrick: it reruns the base configuration: might help
<_patrick> k
<_patrick> i give it a try...
<fromoze> Kamping_Kaiser: I don't use losedoze for more than 3 years... :P
<_patrick> one question before i go...
<_patrick> what is nano?
<thoreauputic> _patrick: good man :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck _patrick
<thoreauputic> _patrick: an editor
<Kamping_Kaiser> fromoze: half your luck. i only got rid of it this year ;)
<_patrick> ok...
<_patrick> <--- and off
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. whos good with x errors?
* Kamping_Kaiser grumbles
<fromoze> And I must say: when I starts using linux you must start fighting with the whole system configuration for a week. Now I can install linux in 15 minuts. Isn't a hard thing to reinstall now XD
<fromoze> and once you see it's a working thing, is easy to fall in love with :)
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs 2.6 series kernels
<Kamping_Kaiser> never realy delt with 2.4s
<fromoze> Kamping_Kaiser: The  funny thing with linux is that I can reinstall and get all working like 20 minuts ago very easy. Just need to have parted your hd at least in 4: swap, /, /home and /yourdatadisk .
<Kamping_Kaiser> i want a setup like that, but I'm just not compatible with logic
<fromoze> Kamping_Kaiser: Like this you can try diferents things just for play a little :D
<fromoze> why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have 3 os's on this box, and 4 more going on in the next few days
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<fromoze> XD
<Kamping_Kaiser> because i want to play with them :D
<fromoze> I see ;)
<fromoze> I really funny to use things you can do what you want with :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have Debian Linux, Debian HURD, Ubuntu, and about to put on suse, slackware, mandirva, and fc4
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol yeh
<fromoze> what a bout hurd?
<fromoze> do you like it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's freeking .....
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have to make your own nodes and devs and stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i don't know how :S
<fromoze> XD
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<fromoze> Don't worry, it only about read a little :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) I'm going to get a few geeks onto the box to make my devs+nodes and get the box back :)
<fromoze> Well, I'm thinking about going to reinstall myself XD
<fromoze> I was trying breezy, but the problems I get are too big :/
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm running a genereic 10-5 kernel and it works
<Kamping_Kaiser> most of the time ;)
<fromoze> on breezy you mean?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> I've been running Breezy since a week after Hoary went stable
<Kamping_Kaiser> stable was just workng. i couldent stand it
<fromoze> I don't have problems with the system... just with qt and I miss kile :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) 
<Kamping_Kaiser> tbh I'm using Ubuntu... KDE doesnt do it for me. so qt problems? what are those?
<fromoze> I can't write in spanish on qt and I can't compile kile... and finally I'm not in vacances, I must start writting this week...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch
<fromoze> you don't use kde?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> only if i have to help some one learn it ;)
<fromoze> XD And why are you in #kubuntu? I hope isn't a misspell XD
<robhert> hi again!.. i can't write mi email in linux :(
<robhert> how can i put rj_3008_at_hotmail.com?
<fromoze> :?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fromoze: I'm in Kubuntu because they don't need any more help in Ubuntu
<robhert> was a example
<Kamping_Kaiser> robhert: I'm not exactly sure of your problem
<apow> example of what?
<fromoze> Kamping_Kaiser: XD
<robhert> mm. sorry ... look.. i need to write my email but i cant write the AT
<fromoze> @?
<robhert> yes
<fromoze> wich layour do you use?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<fromoze> layour/layour sorry...
<fromoze> layouTTT
<fromoze> sorry: i mean layout
<robhert> layout.. mm.. (what is this) (im newb :)
<fromoze> your keywoard language...
<robhert> spanish
<fromoze> sabes que hay un  canal #kubuntu-es? -a little spam, sorry-
<robhert> no.. but ill go ;)
<robhert> #kubuntu-es
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. good talking all
<Kamping_Kaiser> night people
<fromoze> night?
<fromoze> USA?
<fromoze> where is night now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, 1.30 am
<Kamping_Kaiser> australian centra
<Kamping_Kaiser> l
<fromoze> ok
<fromoze> here 18:00
<fromoze> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *australian central time
<fromoze> good night
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> no wonder we havent met before
<fromoze> Xd
<fromoze> see you
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun ;)
<_patrick> re
<_patrick> weired
<_patrick> why doesnt kynaptic not request root access?
<Riddell> _patrick: if you start it up without root it will complain
<_patrick> no
<_patrick> the cursor is bumping and then it closes
<_patrick> if i start it out of my console with root (which worx fine now)
<_patrick> it opens as expected
<_patrick> btw. which file contains the control of the debsources for kynaptic?
<spiral> _patrick: /etc/apt/sources.list I guess ?
<_patrick> well.. i removed #%space% of all universe sources
<_patrick> but there is no change 
<thoreauputic> _patrick: sudo apt-get update  
<_patrick> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfgbar)
<_patrick> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_patrick> aaah...sorry
<thoreauputic> _patrick: close synaptic/kynaptic
<_patrick> kynaptic was opened... 
<thoreauputic> yup
<_patrick> sorry...
<thoreauputic> :) no worries, we've all done it -that's how we know ;)
<_patrick> ya... i feel like i am bugging u
<_patrick> :/
<thoreauputic> _patrick: no, this is a help channel after all
<_patrick> ok...
<_patrick> should i update the kernel?
<thoreauputic> at least your install works now, right?
<_patrick> ya
<_patrick> ur workarround with that secure startup didnt worked
<_patrick> it didn't recognised the install dvd
<thoreauputic> _patrick: ah well, worth a try
<_patrick> ya...nevermind ;)
<_patrick> btw. karamba or superkaramba
<_patrick> whats better?
* thoreauputic knows nothing about karamba or superkaramba 
<_patrick> ok...
<thoreauputic> I use fluxbox mostly here...
<_patrick> k
<_patrick> fluxbox is nice too... 
<_patrick> atm i prefer kde
<thoreauputic> KDE is pretty nice these days, yeah
<_patrick> do u know a deb server that contains opera updates?
<_patrick> or in general propietary binaries
<thoreauputic> opera is non-free, commercial - you might be better to install a static version from the website
<_patrick> i know that... 
<thoreauputic> if you *must* have opera - I think firefox+ extensions does most of what opera does
<_patrick> lol... firefox suxx...
<_patrick> :P
<thoreauputic> I only use ubuntu repos now: they have everything I need
<_patrick> although i use it for testing my websites, its gui is too simple IE like
<_patrick> i prefer opera's handling ;)
<thoreauputic> _patrick: um... you might think firefox sucks but most would disagree
<_patrick> well it doesnt "suck"... 
<_patrick> its not my taste... 
<thoreauputic> _patrick: right :)
<_patrick> i dont like its userinterface
<_patrick> thats it
<thoreauputic> Opera is a nice browser - I used it until firefox 0.8 quite often
<_patrick> have u tried opera 8 yet?
<thoreauputic> You can change the interface if you wish, it is configurable
<thoreauputic> I don't use Opera any more - I don't need it
<_patrick> its not only the interface... its tools fit together...
<_patrick> however... use what u like to use ;)
<_patrick> everything is ebtter than ie crap
<thoreauputic> OK - you prefer Opera - that's fine :)
<_patrick> however... since firefox copies opera featuere set 
<_patrick> we might see soon more svg and torrents 
<_patrick> :P
<_buz> wtf does a browser need a torrent client anyway
<_patrick> well... its a protocol... a useful protocol
<_patrick> like ftp
<_patrick> why has a browser to understand ftp
<_patrick> either
* thoreauputic watched the browser wars and isn't interested in renewing the experience
<_buz> ftp is much simpler to implement
<_buz> (crap protocol still)
<_buz> why does anyone use ftp, anyway
<_patrick> well... the more people have access to torrent, the more hosts will start tracker
<supernix> Personaly IMHO I think Opera sucks bad
<thoreauputic> vi or vim? or emacs? *ducks and runs*
<_patrick> etc.
<supernix> just my opiniong
<supernix> opinion*
<_patrick> ^
<_patrick> ^^
<_patrick> flameware... battle round #1
<_patrick> :P
<supernix> I heard someone say they liked Konqueror but honestly it does not do well with supporting CSS and HTML
<supernix> The backend for CPG-Nuke comes to mind
<_patrick> is konquerer already at safari's level?
<supernix> But you can view flash pages with Konqueror while Mozilla crashes horribly
<_patrick> safar level = that smiley face test
<_patrick> how was it called...
<_patrick> i dunno :/
<_buz> ACID2
<_patrick> ya...
<_patrick> exactly ;)
<_buz> flash doesnt seem to work in either browser for me currently
<_buz> both just crash
<_buz> uppon install of haory it did work for a while
<supernix> LOL I did not say there was no bugs in Konqueror it shows the flash but the links don't actually work so functional but NOT
<_patrick> urhm... one question... woody or sarge as deb-file?
<Chavalot_> hello
<_patrick> or stactic... .deb?
<_buz> static deb
<_patrick> what will the others do?
<Chavalot_> i have wxp and ubuntu in the same disc (in different partitions). the problem is that i need reinstall wxp
<_buz> not work probaby
<Chavalot_> how can i make it without crash ubuntu?
<_patrick> make a silent install disc...
<_patrick> its almost as silent as ubunut ;)
<Chavalot_> sorry for my english
* fromoze is back
<supernix> anyone here using Ksig ?
<supernix> I tried looking at the help file but it said that it is missing
<_patrick> i need a recommendation regarding the new linux kernel
<Geist|Patrick> 123
<Geist|Patrick> ah... opera worx now :O
<Geist|Patrick> :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> _patrick?
<Bubbling_Zombie> what kind of recommendation?
<Chavalot_> bye
<Geist|Patrick> which kernel shall i use on a k8 system
<Geist|Patrick> 686 optimized or k7 optimized?
<Speedy2> Geist|Patrick: You might want to consider compiling your own, from scratch
<Geist|Patrick> urm... no time for that ;)
<Speedy2> You get what you pay for.
<Geist|Patrick> 2-6-11-1-k7 or 2-6-11-1-686?
<steffen> hello, can anybody explain me how to make kdm as the default logon?
<Speedy2> steffen: Are you currently using gdm ?
<steffen> dpkg-reconfigure.... doesnt work
<steffen> yes
<steffen>  * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                            [fail] 
<steffen> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<steffen> thats the message
<Speedy2> steffen: I don't know the elegant way, but the quick way is to use something like "boot up-manager" ("bum") and manually disallow gdm to run and set kdm to run on start-up
<steffen> have you a url for me?
<Speedy2> steffen: Give me a second
<steffen> thx ;-)
<Speedy2> steffen: http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<steffen> thx
<Geist|Patrick> can i reset the displaymanager... or restart whatever without rebboting?
<steffen> i think ctrl-alt-backspace
<Speedy2> Yeah, that'll kill X quickly
<Geist|Patrick> well.. no serious solution?
<thoreauputic> Geist|Patrick: echo "/usr/bin/kdm" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<thoreauputic> assuming you want kdm
<thoreauputic> then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop , then from a vt, run sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start
<thoreauputic> you would need to login in the vt, probably
<nikkia> this is very annoying
* nikkia is having to purge emacs from her system in an attempt to fix broken xemacs scripts somewhere
<nikkia> it doesn't help that trying to remove emacs results in apt trying to remove dpkg
<Speedy2> nikkia: Maybe you can re-install emacs with synaptic ?
<nikkia> speedy, i'm purging then reinstalling, hoping it'll fix
<nikkia> marking it as 'reinstall' in aptitude didn't help tho
<thoreauputic> Speedy2: I suspect nikkia knows how to use apt ;-)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: seems odd that apt would try to remove dpkg when uninstalling emacs - weird in fact
<nikkia> thoreauputic: there is a dpkg-el that provides some help for editing package manifests....
<Speedy2> Later all
<nikkia> by removing that, because emacs is gone, it seems to think dpkg is no longer used *shrug*
<nikkia> we're deep into territory that i always hate about apt tho, sometimes it just makes crazy decisions
<thoreauputic> nikkia: sounds like a bug in the removal scripts somewhere?
<nikkia> oh, i'm past that anyway, just told it to stfu and keep the file
<nikkia> it just irritates me when i have to do that
* nikkia rolls her eyes at emacsen-common
<nikkia> 'handling install of emacs flavour: emacs'
<nikkia> no, i removed that, stupid script
<nikkia> still broke tho
<nikkia> but not AS broke
<nikkia> how strange
<nikkia> 'xset fp rehash' fixed its complaining about missing fontsets
* nikkia plays the 'get my faces set the right way again' game
<Mez> does anyone know a quick way to change what soundcard arts is outputting to (so I can listen on my USB headfones)
<nikkia> mez, i suspect changing the setting  in kcontrol and hitting apply is about as fast as it gets
<nikkia> i don't see anything in dcop that would suggest artsd was scriptable :/
<Mez> oh there's an option in kcontrol?
<nikkia> yeah, sound system
<Mez> i thought I'd have to go edit loads of config files and stuff
<Mez> ah, I have to override device and change that to the right dsp?
<nikkia> yeah, i think so
<nikkia> i think its just the name of the card in alsa
<nikkia> assuming you're using alsa, which you probably are
* Mez has no idea
<Mez> it says no such file or directory
<nikkia> what did you put in the field ?
<Mez> /dev/dsp1
<nikkia> no, thats not right
<nikkia> try pcm1
<nikkia> no /dev/ either
<nikkia> just 'pcm1'
<Mez> no such file or directory
<nikkia> it might be easier to create aliases in asound.conf that point a symbolic name you can remember at the right device
<nikkia> ah, try 'card1'
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Geist|Patrick> i installed openoffice beta 2.0 and opera now
<Geist|Patrick> but they have not been added to the menus?
<Geist|Patrick> where did i make a mistake
<nikkia> Geist|Patrick: no idea, OOo2 shows up in my menu
<nikkia> below all the OOo1 stuff, there's 'OpenOffice.org 2 Writer' ...
<Geist|Patrick> weired
<Mez> nikkia, nopers
<nikkia> mez, hmm, card0 works here, and refers, obviously, to the one card i have
<nikkia> since i don't have 2 sound cards, i can't really test what a second card needs to be called there
<nikkia> have you checked that you actually have both cards setup in alsa?
<Mez> nikkia- I've been using both of them
<nikkia> mez, do 'aplay -l' and see what it lists
<Mez> the headset for skype thenormal for output
<Mez> nikkia, #floo
<Mez> d
<Mez> #flood *
<nikkia> i'm not on #flood
<Mez> join it, caus eI aint flooding here :D
<nikkia> go on, altho a pastebin would have worked better :P
<nikkia> there you go...
<nikkia> you want card2
<nikkia> why on earth its skipped 'card1' is anyone's guess, but that's alsa for you
<Mez> I tried card2 :D
<Mez> but..
<Mez> theres nothing there.
<Mez> card1 = input only
<nikkia> you probably have to unmute it
<Mez> no it says
<Mez> that it's not found
<nikkia> ok, this is going to be a LONG flood, and a pastebin really would work better...
<nikkia> but do aplay -L
<Mez> device: card2 cannot be opend for playback (No such file)
<Geist|Patrick> where might the opera-logo be...
<Geist|Patrick> i cant find it :/
<nikkia> mez, i have to go, my dinner smells ready...
<Mez> what am i looking for nikkia?
<nikkia> you're not, i wanted to see the output
<Mez> I cant get it to output to a file
<Mez> so I'm gonna #flood
<nikkia> use 2>
<nikkia> aplay -L outputs on stderr, thus you need to redirect stderr
<nikkia> urgh, you're going to be locked out of typing anything for about 2 minutes now :P
<nikkia> flood protection's a pain when its 200 lines or so :)
<nikkia> heh
<nikkia> i'd have gotten sick of it long before then :)
<Mez> nikkia, http://pastebin.com/311406
<Mez> I got it working
<Mez> hw:2,0
<worzel> Patrick, have a look at (opera?).desktop file
<worzel> might be in /usr/share/applications
<supernix> Anyone here have much experience with OpenOffice and HP printers?
<Geist|Patrick> how do i get synaptic workin with kde?
<kl> Geist|Patrick: install gksu
<worzel> what's it not?
<worzel> what's it not doing?
<robhert> bye bye... gtg
<worzel> or change command in .desktop file to kdesu
<Geist|Patrick> i cant find gksu with kynoptic
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Belutz> hai all
<Geist|Patrick> kdesu doesnt work...
<Geist|Patrick> usr/bin/synaptic not found :/
<_buz> thats because there needs to be /usr/bin/synaptic
<_buz> tho
<_buz> kdesu synaptic works for me
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Belutz> why i can't activate my eth1 ?
<Geist|Patrick> can i simply copy it from sbin to usr/bin?
<worzel> synaptic is superuser only
<Geist|Patrick> ok
<Geist|Patrick> now i get "Command '/usr/sbin/synaptic' not found."
<Geist|Patrick> but i have installed it
<Geist|Patrick> 4 sure
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<worzel> um? what happens if you Alt+F2 - kdesu synaptic <cr>
<Geist|Patrick> command synaptic not found
<fromoze> hi, any irc experimented user can explain me the differences between ksirc an konversation? I've the impresion they're the same program :/
<worzel> can only suggest a re-install, works ok here
<Geist|Patrick> can i install it with kynoptic?
<fromoze> yes
<Geist|Patrick> in which section cna i find synoptic?
<worzel> or apt-get install synaptic (as superuser)
<fromoze> ctrl+f and then write the name :)
<Geist|Patrick> kynoptic has no search
<Geist|Patrick> oh
<Geist|Patrick> it has :O
<nikkia> fromoze: all irc clients start to look very similar after a while
<Geist|Patrick> but it doesnt list synoptic :/
<nikkia> fromoze: but ksirc and konversation are two different programs
<fromoze> nikkia: and is one better than other?
<nikkia> dunno, i use neither
<nikkia> i use kvirc
<nikkia> irc programs tend to be personal taste, so i would suggest trying each for a day or so and seeing which you prefer
<Geist|Patrick> do u have idea why i cant find taht tool?
<Geist|Patrick> an*
<nikkia> Geist|Patrick: i don't think synaptic is installed by default on kubuntu
<nikkia> it wasn't on mine
<nikkia> Geist|Patrick: you'll have to do sudo apt-get install synaptic  if you want to use it :)
<fromoze> may be you misspell it?
<Geist|Patrick> nikkia: i know
<thoreauputic> Geist|Patrick: just do 'sudo apt-get install synaptic '
<thoreauputic> nikkia: oops. too late ;)
<fromoze> kvirc look to 'big' for me... but I'll try it
<nikkia> fromoze, its very customisable
<fromoze> Isn't yet disponible on breezy amd64 :/
<Geist|Patrick>   synaptic: Hngt ab: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.7.2) ist aber nicht installierbar
<Geist|Patrick>             Hngt ab: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) aber 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 soll installiert werden
<Geist|Patrick>             Hngt ab: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) aber 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 soll installiert werden
<Geist|Patrick>             Hngt ab: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) aber 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 soll installiert werden
<Geist|Patrick>             Hngt ab: libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.4.2-2) ist aber nicht installierbar
<Geist|Patrick>             Hngt ab: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.6.0) ist aber nicht installierbar
<Geist|Patrick>             Hngt ab: libncurses5 (>= 5.4-5) aber 5.4-4 soll installiert werden
<Geist|Patrick>             Hngt ab: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.8.1) ist aber nicht installierbar
<Geist|Patrick>             Hngt ab: libvte4 (>= 1:0.11.11) ist aber nicht installierbar
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<nikkia> geist, STOP PASTING THINGS HERE
<Geist|Patrick> k
<Geist|Patrick> where do i find those libs?
* thoreauputic shoots Geist|Patrick 
<nikkia> erm, in the repository
<uniq> hello.
<nikkia> evening uniq
<uniq> hi nikkia.
<hagen> Hi all
<paines> hi
<Geist|Patrick> i cant find most of those files 
<Geist|Patrick> within kynaptic
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<nikkia> don't use kynaptic
<nikkia> type, in a konsole window, 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<paines> is there an faq regarding printer setup via kcontrolcenter->devices->printer
<nikkia> paines: its mostly just CUPS
<nikkia> paines, if you really want, you can configure a printer via cups without touching control center and it should appear in the list
<nikkia> however, its easy enough to just follow the wizard through the steps
<paines> well i did all that
<paines> but the printer test doesn't give me an output
<paines> and localhostz:631 shows me that I cannot change anything there
<ubuntu> Hi, I'm using the kubuntu Live cd, how do I install it to my computer?
<jesper> I haven't got the "shutdown" option when I try to log out of Kubuntu, anyone know where to enable it? 
<_shawn_> does it log in with kdm?
<jesper> No gdm
<jesper> Does that effect the "logout" from within KDE?
<_shawn_> ah I think so
<thoreauputic> jesper: shutdown from within a DE is a function of the display manager (KDM in this case)
<thoreauputic> jesper: so if you need that you need KDM
<steffen> hi how can i install the java jdk on kubuntu?
<jesper> Ok.. 
<thoreauputic> steffen: go to #ubuntu and do /msg ubotu java  for instructions
<steffen> ah thx
<thoreauputic> steffen: ubotu is a bot and has that as a factoid
<_gdh> steffen: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<jesper> Thanks a lot, that worked. 
<steffen> ah thx
<steffen> the server from the website is down, can you me give another?
<steffen> and how can i register me at this irc server?
<Geist|Patrick> nikkia: well if i use the console
<Geist|Patrick> i get that output i pasted above...
<thoreauputic> steffen: /msg nickserv help
<steffen> ah thx
<nikkia> yay, finally!!
<nikkia> fixed anti-aliasing
<Geist|Patrick> btw. where can i modify language settings...
<Geist|Patrick> actually its a stupid mix of german and english here :/
<watto> yet another newbie with a "how do I" question: How do I install/run kubuntu on/from a thumb drive?
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Geist|Patrick> i dont see a solution 
<thoreauputic> Geist|Patrick: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ' ?
<Geist|Patrick> k
<Geist|Patrick> thx
<Geist|Patrick> but synaptic still complains..
<nikkia> you'll need to log out of kde and back in again, probably
<supernix> anyone here compared Koffice to OpenOffice ?
<jpatrick> Can someone help me get Firefox?
<nikkia> isn't it already installed?
<jpatrick> no
<nikkia> jpatrick, not even as 'mozilla-firefox' ?
<jpatrick> I can't see it anywhere
<jpatrick> just Konqueror
<nikkia> well, you want 'mozilla-firefox' in the package manager
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> apt-get mozilla-firefox ?
<nikkia> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Mez> nikkia,  did I tell you I got it working?
<nikkia> mez, i saw
<Mez> cool :D
<Mez> was a long shot but it worked :D
<nikkia> i was suprised it took you that long to get sick of the flood protection tho :P
<mackinax> hello, I am a kubuntu LiveCD newbie. (don't know much about Linux in general...)  I was able to get the liveCD running, but my maximum display rez was only 640x480. Can anyone link me to a page that explains how I can access higher display resolutions? Thank you!
<mackinax> ... will be AFK for a while
<Geist|Patrick> restarting... 
<mackinax> (btw, i am using Geforce 2 MX pci video)
<ep> ok guys, sorry to be such a noob... Wanting bzflag ver 2 (apt only has version 1) so  I did dpkg -i bzflag_2.0 and ran into a dependency problem libcurl3 (>= 7.13.0-1)  my version is only 7.12 and its up to date.   So what is my next step?
<watto> i must return to my junk shop, and try to get back later
<ep> errr I did dbpg -i bzflag*.deb
<ep> err dpkg
<_glen> Hello.
<_glen> How do I find my root password?
<seth_k> hi _glen, Ubuntu doesn't use root passwords
<seth_k> instead, everything is accomplished using "sudo"
<seth_k> + your user password
<seth_k> so instead of su'ing to root, simply preface commands with "sudo"
<Geist|Patrick> well... a restart of kde didnt helped :/
<Geist|Patrick> and the ui is still mixed up with english and german :/
<glyph_> i use Ubuntu and i need klik
<jpatrick> Can someone help me with partitions?
<_ubuntu> How do I install Kubuntu from a livecd?
<thoreauputic> _ubuntu: you don't
<_ubuntu> I get the install cd?
<thoreauputic> yup
<_ubuntu> hmm
<_ubuntu> How's the install procedure?
<_ubuntu> GUI? or text-based
<thoreauputic> pretty straightforward
<thoreauputic> text/ncurses based
<thoreauputic> but not difficult at all
<ubuntu_> GUI then?
<thoreauputic> no, text
<thoreauputic> use tab and spacebar and arrow keys to navigate
<SudoPus> Getting some strange problems in kontrol center...like when I try to use administrator mode..it accepts passwd then drops back to the network splash screen..doesn't matter which selection under network I choose..anyone help?
<seth_k> SudoPus: a lot of that can be fixed by upgrading to KDE 3.4.1
<SudoPus> seth_k: Ok..so I edited /etc/apt.sources list and removed the pound sign...what is the easiest way to upgrade? I run PPC..although I presume this should not matter..
<SudoPus> and thank you for the input
<seth_k> SudoPus: see /topic for the KDE 3.4.1 deb sources (last URL there)
<SudoPus> Ok..thanks again :-O
<seth_k> no worries
<seth_k> good luck wit hit
<SudoPus> You heard of any problems upgrading?
<seth_k> nope
<seth_k> it's a point upgrade
<seth_k> just bugfixes
<seth_k> and fully supported
<seth_k> so should be no issues
<SudoPus> great then..
<doctor_salvia> yo
<SudoPus> seth_k: I am seeing red dots to the left in kynaptic now that I added the repository copied and pasted from the topic link?
<seth_k> SudoPus: you added deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main ?
<SudoPus> No not the http option the other...guess I need to add it..ok then
<seth_k> yeah, don't add the link in the topic :P
<seth_k> click the link in the topic and add what it says there
<SudoPus> seth_k: Here is what I got after I edited and then refreshed in Kynaptic:
<SudoPus> Couldn't stat source package list http://download.kde.org hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/download.kde.org_stable_3.4.1_kubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<SudoPus> So I guess there are none for PPC at this time
<seth_k> no, there are
<seth_k> use the kubuntu.org one
<seth_k> oh, silly me
<seth_k> you must Reload in Kynaptic before the errors will go away
<SudoPus> I did that let me change it back to the way I had it before..this is killing me..heh
<seth_k> i see the powerpc debs right now, on the kubuntu.org server
<SudoPus> this is the one I am adding back...  deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<seth_k> yes
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/503
<str> Hi there... anyone with a soundcard realtek AC97?
<seth_k> Geist|Patrick: are you using non-ubuntu repositories?
<seth_k> str, mine is
<Geist|Patrick> no
<str> seth_k: my kubuntu didn
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/502
<str> didn't condifure it...
<str> seth_k: did you configure somethin?
<Geist|Patrick> and i pasted in the wrong chan... actually a gui of #ubuntu tries helping me ;)
<seth_k> Geist|Patrick: :)
<seth_k> str: nope, just worked out-of-box
<str> seth_k: I do have a /dev/audio... but it does not work...
<seth_k> str, sounds like it's not a Kubuntu-specific problem; i'd ask in #ubuntu and they can point you to some general sound docs
<str> seth_k: ok... thanks...
<uniq> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<seth_k> str, let me find one link that may help you
<uniq> geist|patrick: you can look at the sourceslist at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802 for a nice kde 3.4.1 and koffice 1.4 ready sources.list example.
<str> seth_k: thanks again....
<seth_k> str: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<str> seth_k: I do not have any /etc/asound.conf
<jeanluc> hi
<seth_k> str: you must create it
<jeanluc> I just installed kubuntu
<jeanluc> and I need some help
<jeanluc> so someone who is knowledgable please pm me
<SudoPus> jeanluc: Ask away
<Geist|Patrick> well.. i try to install Synaptic
<jeanluc> ok
<Geist|Patrick> but it still fails
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<jeanluc> Well this is my first linux distro
<jeanluc> so I want to install firefox
<Geist|Patrick> uniq... i will save ur link ;)
<seth_k> jeanluc: it's already installed
<jeanluc> I do not see it
<seth_k> Look in K Menu > Internet ?
<jeanluc> yes
<SudoPus> seth_k: Automatically in Kubuntu? I don't have it..or it didn't add a menu item to it...
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> I dloaded it for linux from there site
<jeanluc> and extracted to homefolder
<jeanluc> now how do I install?
<SudoPus> jeanluc: Don't do that...use kynaptic and do a find for firefox
<seth_k> jeanluc, if it isn't already installed, you should use Synaptic to install it
<seth_k> er, Kynaptic
* seth_k reminds self he is in #kubuntu ;)
<seth_k> jeanluc: put away your "install" mentality from Windows. Everything you need is in the apt repositories
<jeanluc> where is this synaptic?
<jeanluc> or kynaptic
<seth_k> Kynaptic
<seth_k> Should be in System
<seth_k> I believe
<Geist|Patrick> system packet manager
<jeanluc> lol can you tell me how to get ehre?
<Geist|Patrick> "paket manager"
<Geist|Patrick> k-menu
<Geist|Patrick> system
<jeanluc> I have used windows all my life so Im a complete noob to this
<seth_k> K Menu > System > Package Manager (Kynaptic)
<spermie_411> hey
<seth_k> hi
<jeanluc> k
<jeanluc> found it
<seth_k> okay, search for firefox
<spermie_411> hmmm where can i get Wolfenstein: Enemy Terrirory installer for linux?
<jeanluc> I see no search option
<SudoPus> seth_k: It isn't wanting to install firefox...does it need ubuntu desktop installed? It seems to detect and add the dependencies..
<SudoPus> jeanluc: Use Ctrl+F
<seth_k> SudoPus: it's erroring out on firefox?
<SudoPus> jeanluc: And give it a second or two
<SudoPus> Yea...
<seth_k> (no, ubuntu-desktop is for ubuntu, kubuntu-desktop is for kubuntu)
<jeanluc> ya
<seth_k> SudoPus: are you using the US repos
<seth_k> ?
<jeanluc> a lot of stuff
<jeanluc> came up
<jeanluc> with
<jeanluc> mozzila firefox
<seth_k> a lot of those will be language packs
<seth_k> things like that
<jeanluc> ya
<jeanluc> so what do I click to launch it?
<SudoPus> hmmm..it installed some of it...just did updatedb...
<seth_k> check the box
<seth_k> then hit okay, and then the Commit button
<jeanluc> all boxes?
<seth_k> it will install
<seth_k> no
<SudoPus> I reran the find and then selected...now it has 3 more packages to install
<seth_k> just the one for the Firefox package
#kubuntu 2005-07-17
<seth_k> it will be called just mozilla-firefox
<spermie_411> beat to the sound of my drum and ill cumm
<SudoPus> seth_k: What is the deal with "held packages"?
<seth_k> spermie_411: stay on topic
<spermie_411> i didnt get my question answered
<seth_k> Google is your friend
<seth_k> http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/modules.php?name=files
<SudoPus> seth_k: It is telling me some of the packages could not be downloaded? Do I want to continue ignnoring these packages...hmmm..tell it no of course?
<seth_k> SudoPus: do you use the US archives?
<jeanluc> seth k
<SudoPus> seth_k: Sorry yes I believe so
<spermie_411> me and google are gonna make some babies now =))) thank ya
<jeanluc> can you pm me?
<seth_k> (held packages have conflicts or cannot be installed)
<seth_k> SudoPus: edit your sources.list and take out all us.
<seth_k> so you just have http://archive.ubuntu.com
<seth_k> jeanluc: just talk here, it's okay
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> well
<seth_k> SudoPus: us archive has issues right now
<jeanluc> I wen into kynaptic
<SudoPus> Ok will do seth_k  ;-P
<jeanluc> then I scrolled down to world wide web
<seth_k> yep
<jeanluc> and I found
<jeanluc> mozilla-firefox
<jeanluc> right clicked and hit install
<jeanluc> but I don't see it anywhere
<spermie_411> which is better knaptic or synaptic?
<seth_k> jeanluc: you must now hit "Commit"
<jeanluc> I see no commit button
<jeanluc> nvm
<seth_k> it's the one that looks like a monitor with a green down arrow
<jeanluc> found it
<seth_k> :)
<jeanluc> sorry
<jeanluc> kinda stupid
<seth_k> no problem at all
<jeanluc> :p
<seth_k> we were all new once
<seth_k> see, that way you can pick lots of packages to install
<seth_k> and then do one Committ
<seth_k> -t
<jeanluc> ok
<seth_k> and it will do them all at once
<jeanluc> I also
<jeanluc> I think I hit the update thing to
<jeanluc> the middle button
<spermie_411> do i need et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run this one to run on kubuntu?
<SudoPus> seth_k: Ok to leave security main/src, etc? Not US
<seth_k> SudoPus: yep
<SudoPus> K
<seth_k> spermie_411: get 2.60, is newer
<jeanluc> seth
<seth_k> jeanluc: the Update button will update the list of packages that is available
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> now
<jeanluc> Do I need to install
<jeanluc> sound drivers?
<spermie_411> seth_k do you play it?
<seth_k> no
<seth_k> I play AA
<jeanluc> then how come I here no sound
<seth_k> jeanluc: they should already be there, what card do you have?
<spermie_411> AA?
<jeanluc> when I play an mp3
<seth_k> America's Army
<jeanluc> its onboard
<jeanluc> but my mobo is a soyo kt-sy-600 v 2.0
<spermie_411> seth_k video wont support it =*(
<seth_k> jeanluc: I'd ask in #ubuntu for that, then.
<SudoPus> seth_k: That is not a valid source you gave me?
<jeanluc> ok
<seth_k> SudoPus: did you hit reload?
<SudoPus> Oh...crap I forgot to prefix it like the others...it is .com though?
<seth_k> just remove the us.
<seth_k> everything else stays the same
<SudoPus> seth_k: It is now crashing kynaptic using http://archive.ubuntu.com
<SudoPus> or .org
<seth_k> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<SudoPus> Now I get a malformed line 20 error when I added the deb in front of http://archive.ubuntu.com
<SudoPus> In sources list
<seth_k> SudoPus: check kinfo's link
<SudoPus> Ok
<seth_k> sorry this is becoming such a hassle :)
<SudoPus> seth_k: If you are talking at me..not a problem...I unlike many realize no one is obligated to help me :-))
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> good attitude, but that's what the spirit of ubuntu is all about
<seth_k> helping people
<SudoPus> seth_k: I should just copy past all 39 lines then uncomment the ones I need? Or there is a scroll list below that with some additional stuff?
<SudoPus> *paste*
<seth_k> SudoPus: just paste exactly as written
<seth_k> no uncommenting needed
<seth_k> those are only source repositories
<spermie_411> anybody want Gmail?
<SudoPus> seth_k: I see that, but there are additional lines that can be copied below that...you have to scroll the list box to see all the entries
<seth_k> no SudoPus, that's just an editable version of the above lines
<seth_k> cause it's a pastebin
* SudoPus hits himself in the head..........
<SudoPus> Ok now I am awake...heh
<supernix>  any good books on Linux for N00Bs
<seth_k> I've never found books to do a very good job as compared to forums, IRC, etc.
<seth_k> except for the very basics, like terminal usage
<supernix> hmmm k
<seth_k> Linux and its supporting apps change so fast that things go obsolete quickly
<seth_k> http://ubuntuforums.org has tons of useful tips
<seth_k> and http://wiki.ubuntu.com has lots of how-tos, etc.
<supernix> figured i would get something I could study offline just in case I had critical issues
<supernix> I have some books but they are at least a year old matter fact one covers Red Hat 7 if that tells you anything
<jeanluc> hi
<jeanluc> im back
<supernix> Not sure how useful books that old would be though
<jeanluc> seth you there?
<seth_k> yep
<SudoPus> held packages are kdepim and kdenetwork...wish me luck...
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> I get this fucking error
<jeanluc> :(
<jeanluc> when I hit comimit
<jeanluc> it  says
<jeanluc> Some of the packages could not be retrived from the server(s) do you want to continue, ignoring thiese packages?
<jeanluc> and theres a yes and no button
<BockBilbo> hello
<SudoPus> BockBilbo: Howdy
<seth_k> jeanluc: go ahead and hit no
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me if its possible to see the gtk programs better on kde in kubuntu?
<jeanluc> I did
<seth_k> jeanluc: open a terminal and type:
<seth_k> sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeanluc> ok
<seth_k> and remove the "us." from each line by arrowing over and pressing delete
<jeanluc> login as root
<BockBilbo> i normaly use gnome, and ive just installed the kubuntu-packages, and seens that the gtk programs have a very bad appearance
<seth_k> so that each line will say "deb http://archive.ubuntu..."
<seth_k> jeanluc: no
<jeanluc> it ask for
<seth_k> just use sudoedit
<jeanluc> password
<seth_k> that's your password
<SudoPus> seth_k: that got rid of the problems ;-O.... now does it put mozilla-firefox in /var/lib for the executable? I see no menu entry in KDE
<seth_k> not a root password
<seth_k> SudoPus: it *should* be under Internet
<jeanluc> now
<robhert> hi!
<jeanluc> there is a lot of crap
<robhert> how can i install from tar.gz?
<spermie_411> get rid of the "us "after the /archive
<SudoPus> seth_K: It isn't but...I do see mozilla-firefox in /var/lib
<seth_k> SudoPus: 
<seth_k> try killall kicker && kicker
<seth_k> robhert: those are source packages
<seth_k> robhert: you would need to compile them
<seth_k> robhert: you can't find what you want in Kynaptic?
<SudoPus> err...that was /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<robhert> seth_k: thanks for the answers , but i dont know what's kynaptic
<robhert> im newb in kubuntu
<BockBilbo> kynaptic its a kind of synaptic
<apokryphos> BockBilbo: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<seth_k> robhert: Linux doesn't install programs like windows
<robhert> yes, that i know ;)
<seth_k> robhert: Kynaptic is a program that can access Ubuntu's software repositories and install software with just a few clicks
<SudoPus> seth_k: kewl...a SIGSEGV
<seth_k> SudoPus: heh
<apokryphos> You're better of using KPackage at the moment -- better.
<robhert> seth_k: where is Kynaptic?
<seth_k> apokryphos: is it usable right now?
<apokryphos> seth_k: it's always been
<seth_k> robhert: K Menu > System > Package Manager (Kynaptic)
<SudoPus> seth_k: I still can't find the executable...is there a lisppaste bot I can use?
<jeanluc> seth
<jeanluc> can you walk me step by step how to install fire fox
<jeanluc> cuz its not working
<seth_k> SudoPus: it's linked to /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox i'm sure
<jeanluc> :(
<apokryphos> jeanluc: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox 
<jeanluc> wtf is that
<apokryphos> jeanluc: enter that in Konsole
<jeanluc> this is my first time using linux
<seth_k> he's super new, apokryphos 
<jeanluc> ok
<apokryphos> jeanluc: Alt + F2 -> konsole
<apokryphos> jeanluc: from there, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<jeanluc> yarg
<jeanluc> that didn't work
<SudoPus> seth_k: I am sure you are sure..however that doesn't mean it is there... ls -al mozilla-firefox shows me squat
<jeanluc> gave me errors
<apokryphos> jeanluc: could you paste them?
<jeanluc> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeanluc> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<robhert> seth_k: thanx!.. but can u help to find a soft like dreamweaver or frontpage (web editor)
<spermie_411> do u all have a link for nmaps mans page?
<apokryphos> jeanluc: close synaptic/kynaptic
<jeanluc> ok
<apokryphos> then redo it
<SudoPus> ls: mozilla-firefox: No such file or directory
* apokryphos is wondering why you want to use FF when Konqueror/Opera are available :P
<jeanluc> I think it wokr
<seth_k> robhert: nvu, or bluefish, or Quanta
<apokryphos> robhert: There aren't really any decent WYSIWYG editors. But Kate and Quanta are great ;-)
<spermie_411> gentoo take alot of work =(
<SudoPus> apokryphos: Due to the fact they don't always work so well with flash/shockwave etc
<robhert> seth_k: under which directory they are?
<apokryphos> SudoPus: they've worked fine with those here
<seth_k> robhert: just search for them in Kynaptic
<seth_k> robhert: or sudo aptitude install <packagename> in a terminal
<robhert> iin fact i've downloaded them from their sites. and i wanted to install them
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> im fucking pissssssed
<SudoPus> And that still doesn't explain why kynaptic shows only mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb but no option to install mozilla-firefox...
<apokryphos> robhert: no point if they're in the repos
<apokryphos> jeanluc: how did it go?
<jeanluc> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<jeanluc> so
<jeanluc> then I did
<apokryphos> jeanluc: run apt-get update first, then re-run the command
<jeanluc> ya
<jeanluc> I did that
<apokryphos> *sudo apt-get update
<robhert> yes..  i just said lt like a comment ;)
<seth_k> jeanluc: you need to do what I told you and remove the us. from /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeanluc> wtf
<jeanluc> im confused
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> now it says
<SudoPus> jeanluc: Also did you update your sources list with the link provided..I had to do as seth_k stated...
<jeanluc> reading package list.... Done
<apokryphos> seth_k: That's not necessarily the case... has it said that error?
<jeanluc> no
<jeanluc> I didn't update sources list
<jeanluc> how do I do that?
<SudoPus> jeanluc: just a sec
<apokryphos> jeanluc: with reading package list.... Done -- does it say any errors before?
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> no
<apokryphos> jeanluc: if not, then sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<jeanluc> now it says
<jeanluc> do you want to continue
<SudoPus> jeanluc: here is the link...just copy all 39 lines and paste into sources.list after you have deleted everything out of it
<jeanluc> y/n
<apokryphos> jeanluc: you do
<SudoPus> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> how do I update sources list
<apokryphos> SudoPus: he's not getting an error with his sources.list .... that's unnecessary
<seth_k> apokryphos: he was getting md5sum mismatches... methinks it is necessary
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> how do I open and delete my sources?
<apokryphos> If a sudo apt-get update went fine without errors, then he's good to go
<SudoPus> jeanluc: Well he is brand new, then considering he hasn't edited sources.list and removed US this seems the easiest way to resolve the problem..don't you think?
<SudoPus> Sorry...
<SudoPus> apokryphos:
<apokryphos> SudoPus: no. If it was the us.archive error (has it been established that he's using it), then apt-get update would give an error
<Geist|Patrick> gn8
<SudoPus> jeanluc: type "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeanluc> ok
<SudoPus> this will open the file for editing
<apokryphos> ergh
<apokryphos> jeanluc: is firefox downloading?
<jeanluc> it gets like half way
<apokryphos> SudoPus: vi is hardly the editor of choice for newbies...
<jeanluc> and then says something about 
<jeanluc> w8
<seth_k> SudoPus: just use "sudoedit"
<seth_k> SudoPus: it'll launch $EDITOR
<seth_k> which, in ubuntu, is nano
<jeanluc> ok
<seth_k> apokryphos: I don't believe so. It's not the packagelists that are corrupt, it's some of the files on the mirrors. I still think he should take out the us.
<apokryphos> I personally think it's always a bad idea bombarding newbies with CUI. They want graphical things; when they see CUI is useful then they venture into that
<jeanluc> MY FUCKING ERROR IS " some packages could not be retrieved from the servers
<jeanluc> thats what it say
<BockBilbo> sorry , got disconncted
<apokryphos> Right, *Now* we know that there's errors with the mirrors
<crimsun> geez, the language is outta hand.
<jeanluc> when ever I commit something in kynaptic
<SudoPus> apokryphos: I ain't here to get into your business...yeah you are right..but then again you might as well learn to use one of the defacto editors sometime..it isn't that hard with someone explaining what to do...I will just shut up and let you drive...you seem to need to be right about it all
<seth_k> apokryphos: I told you that 20 minutes ago
<seth_k> jeanluc: please watch your language
<jeanluc> sorry
<jeanluc> just mad with linux
<jeanluc> it was easier in redhat
<BockBilbo> apokryphos, ive installed the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package, but i still see the gtk programs really small
<apokryphos> SudoPus: ...whereas you don't? It's good to learn them "sometime", but surely the one time to not learn them is when you're a newbie, if there is such a time.
<apokryphos> BockBilbo: you can access the settings for them from kcontrol. You may need to restart KDE (for some, that was the case)
<SudoPus> apokryphos: pidof15
<seth_k> BockBilbo: you restarted whatever gtk program you were using?
<BockBilbo> seth_k, yes, i also restarted kde
<seth_k> BockBilbo: Make sure that your GTK settings are correct in KControl > Appearance > GTK
<Mez> evening seth
<BockBilbo> seth_k, apokryphos thats what im checking now
<McScruff> lo
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> worked
<BockBilbo> gonna restart xcha
<BockBilbo> t
<apokryphos> jeanluc: on Kubuntu, one of the best things you can have, starting out, is the Kubuntu guide: http://kudos.berlios.de
<McScruff> how do i set permissions so everyone can edit all files in a certain folder?
<apokryphos> McScruff: Right-Click -> Properties -> Permissions ;)
<SudoPus> seth_k: Thanks for the help bro..that fixes my trivial questions about this distro...I can handle it from here on out...
<seth_k> SudoPus: glad I could help, see you around sometime
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> this is gay
<SudoPus> righto
<jeanluc> im about to uninstall
<McScruff> apokryphos, is there a command
<apokryphos> jeanluc: no, it's not gay. And if you're not going to have patience then, quite frankly, I wouldn't say Linux is the way to go
<apokryphos> McScruff: chmod
<jeanluc> I have used other distros like redhat and fedora fine
<McScruff> thats the 1 :)
<jeanluc> but this is my first kde distro
<McScruff> cheers
<McScruff> isnt jde default in fedora?
<jeanluc> is there anyway to install from a tar.gz?
<McScruff> *kde
<apokryphos> jeanluc: ok, hold on. I'll make it easy/quick
<jeanluc> I think what im doing is working just the servers are down are something
<seth_k> apokryphos: just have him paste from the pastebin! which is what SudoPus and I both told him before :P
<seth_k> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<apokryphos> seth_k: seems to have problems with that... next plan
<robhert> i have a genius vivdpage 4xe scanner and i've found its driver from SANE.. how can i install it?
<apokryphos> jeanluc: enter these exact commands
<jeanluc> kk
<seth_k> (next plan is running sed, I hope)
<apokryphos> jeanluc: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources1.list
<apokryphos> jeanluc: sudo wget http://giannaros.org/sources.list
<BockBilbo> great
<Mez> seth_k, did you get my msg on AIM
<apokryphos> jeanluc: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<BockBilbo> now, whats the way to set firefox as default browser?
<seth_k> Mez: let me switch computers and check it
<jeanluc> the list of sources
<jeanluc> could not be read
<jeanluc> is the error
<apokryphos> seth_k: this way I can save potential hassle of adding kubuntu repos/enabling [mult] universe too
<seth_k> apokryphos, well played :)
<apokryphos> jeanluc: whoops. One second
<seth_k> apokryphos: you didn't move it into /etc/apt/
<apokryphos> gah
<apokryphos> jeanluc: cd /etc/apt
<apokryphos> jeanluc: wget http://giannaros.org/sources.list
<apokryphos> jeanluc: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<jeanluc> cannot write
<jeanluc> to source list
<jeanluc> permission denied
<apokryphos> jeanluc: put a sudo in front of it
<Mez> jeanluc, is your surname "picard" ?
<jeanluc> lno
<jeanluc> no
<jeanluc> but
<jeanluc> jeanluc is my 
<Mez> :)
<jeanluc> name
<jeanluc> sweet
<jeanluc> its working
<jeanluc> THANK YOU!!! :D :)
<Mez> sorry :D just ahd to check you weren't jean luc piccard of the startship enterprise .
<apokryphos> jeanluc: no problem. Bookmark that guide for future reference; it'll answer 99% of your questions
<jeanluc> which one?
<apokryphos> Ok, less than that (it's lacking in the explanation area currently, but it'll get better).
<apokryphos> jeanluc: http://kudos.berlios.de
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> ya
<jeanluc> now its selecting and unpacking
<jeanluc> ok its done
<jeanluc> fire fox
<jeanluc> WORKS
<apokryphos> yuck
<jeanluc> SWEET NESS
<jeanluc> your soo leet
<jeanluc> brb gotta clean the table
<apokryphos> leet? That's gotta be a new one
<seth_k> heh
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> my last  question
<jeanluc> How come theres no audio!?!?!?!?
<jeanluc> I'm playing a mp3 but no sound
<jeanluc> speakers are hooked up
<jeanluc> :(
<McScruff> what player?
<jeanluc> amarok
<jeanluc> I don't think theres drivers installed
<McScruff> did you install the amarok-engine?
<jeanluc> no
<jeanluc> but its running
<jeanluc> I dopn't know if I did
<McScruff> sudo apt-get install amarok-engine
<McScruff> or use the gui like i do :)
<robhert> a soft like FIREWORKS to edit PNG files.. can u help me?
<McScruff> i think gimp does png
<uniq> mcscruff & jeanluc: amarok-engines :)
<jeanluc> how do I do that
<jeanluc> sudo apt-get install amarok-engine ?
<McScruff> uniq mine works :)
<robhert> gimp. ok. i'll try it..
<McScruff> jean - yes
<jeanluc> i did
<_mike> hey, how would i install flash and shockwave into konqueror
<McScruff> now goto settings 
<McScruff> and change engine
<McScruff> in amarok
<jeanluc> I changed to
<jeanluc> xine
<jeanluc> still
<jeanluc> no sound
<McScruff> eek
<McScruff> look in volume control and make sure pcm and colume are up
<McScruff> *volume
<_mike> jean, make sure your account has permissions to view sound files. go to user managemnt and edit ur acdcount and put a check mark next to all the boxes
<jeanluc> wheres user management
<_mike> system > user management
<_mike> otherwise known as users and groups
<uniq> kmenu - system - kuser
<jeanluc> yes
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> these are checked
<jeanluc> adm
<jeanluc> admin
<jeanluc> audio
<jeanluc> cdrom
<uniq> audio.
<jeanluc> dialout
<jeanluc> dip
<jeanluc> ya
<jeanluc> its checked
<uniq> should do it.
<_mike> hmm...it should be working...is your sound card installed properly?
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> its onboard
<jeanluc> my motherboard
<jeanluc> and it works in windows
<_mike> try this, click the volume speaker button from the start bar > go into mixer and put everything at half
<uniq> you can try 'arsshell suspend' from a terminal.
<yourghetek> is there a list of webcams that are compatible with gnomemeeting without any tweaking
<yourghetek> ?
<uniq> that will make the arts soundserver release it's lock on /dev/dsp (if it has one).. and make it free for others to use.
<uniq> yourghetek: I don't know, tried #gnomemeeting?
<jeanluc> I copy and paste this in konsle?
<jeanluc> arsshell suspend
<jeanluc> or artshell suspend
<yourghetek> uniq: yeah, nobody is talking
<yourghetek> uniq: there is only 6 people in there 2 are bots /:
<uniq> jeanluc: sorry, 'artsshell suspend', my bad.
<jeanluc> said
<jeanluc> servber was already
<jeanluc> suspende
<uniq> yourghetek: ok, i have no clue, you can try to surf their webpage, search google or ask in #ubuntu or #gnome or something similar.
<yourghetek> oooh havent tried gnome yet
<yourghetek> thanks
<jeanluc> are mp3 files suppose to work in kubuntu
<_mike_> yes
<_mike_> i get them working all the time
<newbie> i was wondering if any of you used pure-ftpd and is it better then proftpd?
<_mike_> is there an ftp client for kubuntu
<McScruff> anyone know of any linux software like the windows sony erricson DRM package manager
<McScruff> kbear for kde?
<_mike_> kbear is an ftp client?
<_mike_> k
<McScruff> :)
<newbie> _mike_ kbear has too many issues
<newbie> gftp is better
<McScruff> i just use konqueror
<apokryphos> Konqueror is the best :P
<McScruff> lol
<apokryphos> But I use fish instead
<apokryphos> (...of FTP)
<_mike_> ill just get all of them
<McScruff> but help me on my Q
<glyph_> hello
<newbie> McScruff i am not familiar wthe DRM and what it does can you tell me what you are exactly looking for
<glyph_> i'm looking for a download of klik does anyone know where i can find it?
<apokryphos> glyph_: what is it?
<jeanluc> can someone tell me why mp3 do not work on my kubuntu
<_mike_> thats strange...i installed both kbear and gftp through synaptics but i cant find them in my menu
<jeanluc> do I need mp3 codec?
<glyph_> point-and-klik software
<apokryphos> jeanluc: if you have amaroK then they should work
<newbie> type kbear in a console
<jeanluc> I do
<jeanluc> they don't
<jeanluc> but
<jeanluc> .wavs
<jeanluc> .wav
<newbie> you might need to start it first then it will be in the menu
<jeanluc> does
<apokryphos> jeanluc: please doesn't unnecessarily flood
<apokryphos> jeanluc: what engine you using? You could try installing akode-mpeg and then killall artsd
<jeanluc> xine
<glyph_> basicly you click on a link and it downloads and installs the software
<apokryphos> glyph_: never heard of it, sounds cool.
<glyph_> ah ok how bout the software i want to use it for Ktrack know where i can find that
<moshe> hello
<glyph_> hi
<moshe> how is mounting/unmounting of cdrom volumes handled in kubuntu under kde?
<apokryphos> Hal
<glyph_> im the odd one out here i use Ubuntu but ive added KDE and XFCE
<moshe> so, do I need to issue any umount cmd or can I just eject the disk?
<McScruff> newbie DRM is to digitly protect music so my shit s700i branded mobile will use it as a ringtone
<apokryphos> glyph_: not odd at all; that is Kubuntu, too.
<apokryphos> moshe: you should me able to right-click -> eject
<moshe> in konqueror?
<supernix> Just curious anyone here good with SATA drives ?
<glyph_> true but im comeing from FC4 i just got ubuntu
<apokryphos> moshe: Yeah. In Konqueror use the media:/ ioslave
<moshe> I was expecting an icon to appear on the desktop when I inserted the drive
<apokryphos> glyph_: FC3 was my previous before [k] ubuntu too
<moshe> media:/ only show my hard drive partitions
<glyph_> oh ok
<uniq> supernix: yes. i have sata disks.
<apokryphos> moshe: Then it's not mounted
<moshe> it is mounted
<moshe> I just copied data from it
<supernix> uniq:  I have a SATA That will not automount 
<glyph_> my list of users just dissaperd from X-Chat
<apokryphos> Then it should be in media:/ ...or evidently something's going wrong.
<uniq> supernix: can't says i'm good with them though.. i have a kubuntu machine running on sata.
<supernix> Any ideas on what I can do to correct that?
<apokryphos> glyph_: xchat.. yuck :P
<apokryphos> supernix: you using 3.4.1?
<uniq> supernix: an extra sata disk?
<supernix> Yes
<glyph_> well i tried wineing trillian and i keeps falling off the screen
<supernix> I only have one SATA and it is totally NTFS
<apokryphos> glyph_: konversation
<glyph_> im gona have to apt-get that one
<uniq> cat /proc/partitions - find it (sdXX) and make a /etc/fstab line for it.
<uniq> supernix: ^^
<apokryphos> glyph_: it should come with kubuntu-desktop actually...
<moshe> it does
<glyph_> im useing pure ubuntu i added KDE
<apokryphos> glyph_: hwo did you add KDE? You didn't install kubuntu-desktop?
<supernix> Ok any idea how best to add the line?
<glyph_> i used synaptic
<apokryphos> That's the recommended way, but it isn't the only obviously..
<uniq> supernix: if you know the name of the disk, i knmow what to put in the file. 
<apokryphos> glyph_: ok. It's most certainly worth apt-getting
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<glyph_> well its working now
<glyph_> apt is
<glyph_> its done
<pax> whatever works budy
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<supernix> it is sd1
<supernix> excuse
<supernix> sda1
<_glyph> got it
<Mez> Riddell: who's working on kgpg in the KDE project (and what's the latest verison number available for download - because kgpg = pretty out of date
<apokryphos> _glyph: cool
<_glyph> what i would like to wine is mIRC
<apokryphos> :S
<apokryphos> _glyph: wasn't that really ugly? Only reason I used to want to use it is because most IRC download sites assume you have it, so integrate well with it
<apokryphos> suffice it to say, I wouldn't really want it anymore
<apokryphos> (although, Konvi still has problems with resuming downloads)
<Riddell> Mez: I have kgpg 1.2.1, don't know who's working on it
<_glyph> yes well i likes trillians irc client but trillian "fell" off the screen agian, agian, and agian...
<Mez> same version as me - it's incredibly out of date and needs a couple of bug fixes
<Mez> wish I knew enought to program that
<supernix> this is what i have 
<Mez> for example, it doesnt show uid's if the uid has a signature revoked under it
<Riddell> Mez: what's out of date about it?
<Mez> It doesnt work with the new GPG direct trust model
<supernix> here is the line /dev/sda1  /mnt/windows  ntfs  umask=0222  0  0
<Mez> It's reporting trusts of some things wrong
<Mez> It doesnt set the trust level of a key correctly if the command line is set not to ask for a key level
<Mez> cert level*
<Mez> There's quite a few things wrong with it Riddell 
<supernix> forgot where i found that to insert
<supernix> so as you can see there is a line there but it aint working
<_glyph> woo
<Mez> For example Riddell, grab my key from the keyserver, and you'll see it doesnt show my UIDs because it got screwed up by someone.
<spermie_411> can anybody answer this question? whats is the avarage weight size for a 18 year old male?
<_glyph> dont know only 17
<Mez> Now I have to delete those sigs to get it to display properly (or supercede my key)
<spermie_411> _glyph how much u weight
<apokryphos> spermie_411: Google is your friend
<spermie_411> apokryphos already looked on google couldnt find it
<uniq> supernix: try to change it to: /dev/sda1  /mnt/windows  ntfs  defaults,umask=0222  0  0
<uniq> supernix: and check that /mnt/windows exists.
<_glyph> try webmd
<spermie_411> alright
<_glyph> gtg
<apokryphos> erm... you couldn't have looked hard. http://www.indiachildren.com/htwtc.htm
<supernix> ok uniq so just add defaults, to the code already there ?
<spermie_411> is there a way u can make x-chat minimize to a tray icon?
* apokryphos grumbles: konversation
<apokryphos> (I think this is my third attempt at a konversation conversion today)
<apokryphos> we will prevail!
<kalenedrael> hmm
<spermie_411> dang im below the weight limits for being 18 =(
<spermie_411> way below avarage
<apokryphos> I am too, don't worry ;-)
<seth_k> go outside and stop talking on IRC, you might bulk up :P
<spermie_411> good ;)
<apokryphos> I should be 1.5 years old, apparently
<apokryphos> *15.5
<spermie_411> ur 15
<bbailey> Does that mean you're 15 in ircyears?
<spermie_411> heh heh
<apokryphos> irc is timeless, surely.
* bbailey is probably a grandfather in ircyears. Sigh.
<apokryphos> yeouch, 1:!0 already.. I guess it's not.
* apokryphos is off to sleep to grow/geing weight
<spermie_411> lol
<_glyph> sigh mIRC will not wine...
<spermie_411> i can't get limewire on kubuntu any idead from anyone?
<spermie_411> also can't get Zsnes
<seth_k> I packaged zSNES for Hoary
<seth_k> http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/hoary/backports/
<berkz> having trouble doing a kubuntu install from harddrive.. Installation says the following .. Copy the following files from the Debian archives to a convenient location on your hard drive, for instance to /boot/newinstall/. 
<berkz> vmlinuz (kernel binary) 
<berkz> initrd.gz (ramdisk image) 
<berkz> but where do i find these files?
<berkz> debian archive's are kinda huge:D
<spermie_411> seth_k i dont know how to install files other then doing apt-get 
<seth_k> spermie_411: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the.deb
<spermie_411> ok
<seth_k> berkz: http://wiki.ubuntu.com is my only guess. try searching it
<spermie_411> seth_k ok sorry about all my stupid questions. but the .deb file is ony my desktop, so should it look like this:   sudo dpkg -i /home/desktop/zsnes_1.420-0ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<seth_k> nope
<berkz> seth_k: found it on the forums..  thx
<spermie_411> =(
<seth_k> sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/zsnesblahblah
<seth_k> ~ is a shortcut to home
<seth_k> and Desktop is capitalized (case-sensitive in Linux)
<seth_k> tab completion is your friend
<seth_k> use it
<berkz> seth_k: The file's are in a subdirectory 11 levels down.. :D
<seth_k> berkz: =D
<spermie_411> alright thanks seth_k  ur awsome
<spermie_411> next mission, Limewire is there a deb. for it?
<seth_k> no, but there's an rpm
<seth_k> so download the rpm
<seth_k> sudo alien -i /path/to/the.rpm
<spermie_411> whats the alien mean?
<seth_k> alien turns rpms into debs
<_str> is it posible to manage input arrays in javascript?
<_str> is it posible to manage input arrays in javascript?
<supernix> Hiya
<supernix> Well I did try the whole reboot and it did not mount the drive again
<spermie_411> any of  all ever installed java need help on doing so
<spermie_411> you6
<uniq> ?? java
<kinfo> [java]  take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<P3L|C4N0> ?? kvirc
<kinfo> No match for "kvirc"
<P3L|C4N0> xD
<P3L|C4N0> repositories for kvirc 3.2 ???
<McScruff> compile from source
<P3L|C4N0> oks
<McScruff> thats what i did
<McScruff> :)
<BockBilbo> is it possible to configure firefox as the default browser for kubuntu?
<McScruff> kubuntu only has 2.2.0 
<supernix> guys is there a way I can have a command run at boot time?
<BockBilbo> supernix, check the rc's
<supernix> When the OS is booting it can't mount my SATA but after it boots I can run mount -a and it works fine
<McScruff> does anyone know what DRM is
<P3L|C4N0> McScruff, a Howto for Kvirc 3.2?
<McScruff> get source
<uniq> supernix: could you put yours complete /etc/fstab on a paste site womehwere?  or upload it somewhere.. 
<McScruff> extract it
<McScruff> cd to it
<McScruff> then ./configure
<McScruff> then make
<supernix> hmm where is that paste service ?
<McScruff> then make instll
<McScruff> *install
<uniq> ?? paste
<kinfo> [paste]  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<McScruff> its all in the readme
<uniq> bockbilbo: control center - kde components - component chooser - web browser.
<McScruff> ?? DRM
<kinfo> No match for "DRM"
<uniq> mcscruff: it's evil thing, made by microsoft. digital rights management or something like that.
<supernix> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/311601
<BockBilbo> thanks uniq 
<uniq> bockbilbo: you're welcome.
<McScruff> uniq, im looking for a linux app to add it
<uniq> supernix: /mnt/windows exists and all? 
<supernix> I see it in /mnt/
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> ah.. you said everything works after a mount -a
<uniq> strange.
<iahim> what do you people use for tv and fm?
<supernix> uniq I have to get back to work but I desperately need help bbl
<supernix> ty for everything
<uniq> supernix: you can try to add 'ntfs' to /etc/modules, can't think of anything else. you don't get error messages on boot or anything? 
<spermie_411> Limewirs stuck on loading HTML engine?
<spermie_411> Limewire
<spermie_411> nevermind i got it
<spermie_411> hey where do i got on kde to add a new mouse theme?
<CavalierBob> Hi all.
<CavalierBob> Trying to compile kmymoney2. I keep getting an error at the ./configure point.
<CavalierBob> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<uniq> spermie_411: control center - pheripherals - mouse - you'll find the themes tab.
<CavalierBob> Got GCC, g++, and what looks to be the right libs installed....ideas??
<uniq> cavalierbob: install the 'build-essential' package
<gennio> do you speake spanish??'
<gennio> need you install kvirc 3.2
<gennio> :S
<CavalierBob> uniq: Thanks man! Too simple...it just worked!
<gennio> i need install kvirc 3.2
<uniq> cavalierbob: you're welcome.
<gennio> please help me!!
<seth_k> sudo aptitude install kvirc ?
<mortarhate> has anyone noticed that blackbox doesn't config itself when you install it
<mortarhate> usually it does /:
<seth_k> oh, old version
<spermie_411> The file 5533-Silver-XCursors-3D-0.4.tar.bz2 does not appear to be a valid cursor theme archive.
<spermie_411> i get that when trying to install a new mouse theme
<spermie_411> ^
<spermie_411> 5533-Silver-XCursors-3D-0.4.tar.bz2  <~~ thats what it is
<spermie_411> spermie_411 The file 5533-Silver-XCursors-3D-0.4.tar.bz2 does not appear to be a valid cursor theme archive.
<spermie_411> spermie_411 i get that when trying to install a new mouse theme
<spermie_411> spermie_411 ^
<spermie_411> spermie_411 5533-Silver-XCursors-3D-0.4.tar.bz2  <~~ thats what it is
<chris12349> does anyone know if there is a deb for k3b 12.2 for ubuntu or should I just compile from source
<sproingie> what's in the new k3b ?
<chris12349> I'm hoping for better dvd burning support
<penguinboy> Hey geeks, nerds, and Linux gurus!
<chris12349> hey penguinboy
<penguinboy> hey hey ehy chris12349 
<chris12349> I've been running linux for the past 3 years and I've never used irc... I though I should probably know something about it :)
<penguinboy> lol
<chris12349> im compiling k3b....I was hoping for a deb of the newest version but I couldn't find one.... 
<uniq> it's in breezy, did you check backports? 
<chris12349> I'm looking for  12.2 its not in backports yet... I don't think
<jeanluc> Hey all
<jeanluc> hows it going
<chris12349> doin' good how about you
<jeanluc> good
<penguinboy> hey hey hey Mr. Uniq sir
<jeanluc> just getting mad at konqueroro
<chris12349> whats it doing?
<jeanluc> closing
<chris12349> :)
<jeanluc> a lot
<jeanluc> its says "the application konqueror crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<jeanluc> does anyone know what this is?
<uniq> hi penguinboy.
<chris12349> I think that can mean a lot of things
<jeanluc> uniq
<jeanluc> you know about that?
<uniq> it means konqueror crashed.
<jeanluc> can I fix it
<jeanluc> cuz it does it everytime I open home folder
<uniq> do you use kde 3.4.1 from kubuntu.org? 
<jeanluc> I think
<jeanluc> how can I check for sure
<jeanluc> but thats where I dloaded it from
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:uniq] : http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/ | Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<uniq> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<chris12349> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<chris12349> I got mine from there
<uniq> correct.
<chris12349> its pretty stable
<jeanluc> ya
<jeanluc> thats where I got the iso
<uniq> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<jeanluc> ?? kde
<kinfo> No match for "kde"
<sproingie> heh
<uniq> jeanluc: you can also press F9 to remove the sidebar, that's what causes the crashes.
<jeanluc> thanks
<jeanluc> opened it like 15 times
<jeanluc> no crash
<chris12349> interesting
<uniq> 3.4.1 is more stable.. no doubts.
<chris12349> I'm really looking forward to 4
<jeanluc> isn't there a site like kde-look.com or something
<jeanluc> for custom kde styles?
<chris12349> yep
<chris12349> and kde-apps.org 
<jeanluc> ty
<chris12349> wow the latest k3b is nice!
<sproingie> anything new about it?
* sproingie found it a pretty nice app.  beats the pants off nero for sure
<chris12349> yeah the gui has changed and it has a popup like amarok
<chris12349> im still having problems with my burner  though...
<chris12349> dmesg: Device sr0 not ready.
<sproingie> alcohol 120 is pretty nice on the win side tho
<sproingie> tho it's not free
<jeanluc> I use nero
<jeanluc> this is nice
<jeanluc> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/24179-1.jpg
<chris12349> yeah I was looking at that the other day
<chris12349> if i remember right its 1024x768 :(
<jeanluc> ya
<jeanluc> its weird
<uniq> gnite guys.
<jeanluc> night
<chris12349> see ya
<jeanluc> so
<jeanluc> chris you know a lot about kubuntu?
<chris12349> well I used slackware for a couple years and switched right when hoary came out so not a ton
<jeanluc> lol this is my first linux distro
<jeanluc> and I just installed it today
<chris12349> I set up a friend last month.  He switch from Windows and there have been a few difficult areas but he really enjoys it. I hope you stick with it
<jeanluc> ya I'm going to stick with it
<jeanluc> only use windows for gaming
<chris12349> yep I dual boot for the same reason
<jeanluc> I heard its not worth the time to try to get games to work in linux
<jeanluc> so I made a 10 gig partition for windows
<chris12349> I've tried cedega and it works pretty well for a few games: world of warcraft was the latest I tried and it ran great
<jeanluc> don't you have to pay for that?
<chris12349> yeah I just wanted to try it out.... Pretty cool game but it really requires that you hook yourself up to an IV and play for hours on end to get anywhere
<chris12349> I can't / dont want to spend quite that much time playing a video game
<jeanluc> no cedega
<chris12349> oh
<chris12349> yeah its  5 dollars a month, I though I would support them - its a pretty cool project I look forward to when I don't have to dual boot 
<chris12349> cool.... I got my burner to work ;)
<jeanluc> nice
<chris12349> apparently it doesnt run DVD-   kinda wierd I'll have to check into that
<chris12349> so this is your first linux distro?
<jeanluc> ya
<chris12349> have you tried out gnome yet? 
<jeanluc> I've used it at my friends house
<jeanluc> hes running red hat
<jeanluc> but I like kde a little better
<othernoob> jeanluc: who doesn't :p
<chris12349> I like the software better in KDE, but I really like the look of gnome 
<jeanluc> :P
<jeanluc> hmm
<jeanluc> I installed
<jeanluc> tuxracer
<jeanluc> where can I find it
<jeanluc> ?
<jeanluc> ?? kubuntu
<kinfo> No match for "kubuntu"
<othernoob> probably in the menu
<chris12349> are you familiar with the konsole?
<jeanluc> negative
<chris12349> :) you'll have to learn 
<jeanluc> I just copied and pasted
<jeanluc> what people told me to
<jeanluc> :p
<jeanluc> I know basic cmds
<jeanluc> like ls
<chris12349> heh ok, did you ever run dos
<chris12349> oh ok
<jeanluc> and su
<jeanluc> and all the dos cmds
<chris12349> well if you open the console and type "tuxracer" that should do it
<jeanluc> ping, telnet, ect
<jeanluc> ok
<othernoob> jeanluc: you won't need su in kubuntu
<chris12349> you probably wont be spending a lot of time with that game ;)
<sproingie> dont need the console for that
<othernoob> chris12349: people spent years with minesweeper ;)
<chris12349> hehe
<sproingie> alt-f2.  or alt-r if you set up kde to be like windows
<sproingie> er win-r that is
<chris12349> oops thats right
<sproingie> or "run command" from the k menu
<chris12349> although I would suggest getting familiar using the console as soon as possible
<sproingie> true
<sproingie> doing anything complicated usually requires the console
<othernoob> doesn't it create a menu in the kmenu for games when you install them via kynaptic?
<jeanluc> wow
<jeanluc> tux it fast
<jeanluc> :p
<chris12349> speaking of games if you are looking for a good strategy game checkout "Battle for Wesnoth"
<othernoob> and a good adventure would be Beneath A Steel Sky
<chris12349> and I've wasted hours with frozen bubble...thats kind of embarrasing
<othernoob> it is
<chris12349> ;)
<jeanluc> man
<jeanluc> I love linux
<jeanluc> :)
<seth_k> LOL
<seth_k> weren't you in here earlier cursing out Linux?
<jeanluc> seth_k is back
<jeanluc> ya
<gennio> I need to install kvirc 3.2
<gennio> please help me!
<jeanluc> use
<jeanluc> konversation
<chris12349> see you all later have a good night
<gennio> I need to install kvirc 3.x
<gennio> ??
<kinfo> what?
<gennio> somebody helps me
<gennio> I need install kvirc 3.x
<spermie_411> What am i doing wrong? bash: sudo/etc/init.d/sshd: No such file or directory
<spermie_411> theres really a space after sudo
<spermie_411> ?
<PenguinBoy> yes
<PenguinBoy> space needed
<spermie_411> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<spermie_411> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<spermie_411> says it even with the space there =?
<PenguinBoy> mmm
<jeanluc> Hi all
<PenguinBoy> bonjour jeanluc
<supernix>  I am back
<jeanluc> lol
<jeanluc> no french
<supernix> anyone tried Koffice 1.4 ?
<spermie_411> where do i got to get a weather station for my town on k weather?
<jeanluc> chris
<jeanluc> do you know the cmd
<chris12349> eh?
<jeanluc> for updating
<jeanluc> the source.list thing?
<chris12349> sudo apt-get update
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> I think im going to re-install
<jeanluc> kubuntu
<jeanluc> cuz I screwed some sstuff up with it
<jeanluc> so I will brb in 30 minutes
<jeanluc> ttyl
<chris12349> bye
<chris12349> good luck
<jeanluc> bye
<crimsun> sounds drastic
<chris12349> very
<crimsun> personally, I can't be bothered to reinstall everyday, so I just use a live cd and get the same thing!
<chris12349> nice I've been thinking of doing that with a webserver
<supernix> hey has anyone tried koffice 1.4 yet ?
<spermie_411> for real tho, can someone gimmie that web address for k weather , so i can get my station i need because it wont let me type it in for some reason
<crimsun> use Google to find your station's code
<spermie_411> i got the station it just wont let me type it in
<spermie_411> is there any way I can make the boot up quicker on kubuntu , and make the letters littler because there huge????
<Jeezis> is anyone else getting md5sum errors and such from the us archives?
<Jeezis> i can use the ca archives fine, but they don't have some of the packages i need
<crimsun> Jeezis: yes, us.archive has a known problem
<Jeezis> is there another archive i should add to my sources.list so i can download any package that the us.archive has?
<crimsun> nope
<Jeezis> arg >_<
<Jeezis> so i'm screwed until it's fixed eh?
<othernoob> crimsun: aren't all archives the same?
<crimsun> yes
<othernoob> so he could use another archive
<othernoob> right?
<crimsun> that's what he's doing with ca.archive
<crimsun> he could try uk.archive or se.archive or de.archive or fi.archive or ...
<othernoob> yea but he said the ca archive doesn't have some things
<crimsun> the ca mirror is identical to archive
<crimsun> all are
<crimsun> he should inspect his sources.list for discrepancies
<supernix> I can't get Kmail to retrieve emails from the local server anyone know the fix ?
<othernoob> i see. it just confused me that he said he can't get the same files from an identical archive
<pieman> im having trouble with apt-get install xchat and gaim
<pieman> i keep on getting this error
<pieman> -0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<pieman> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Jeezis> pieman: it's a problem with the us.archive
<pieman> oh
<pieman> how do i fix it?
<crimsun> use a different mirror
<crimsun> uk.archive, se.archive, de.archive, fi.archive, ...
<pieman> how
<Jeezis> well, you'll have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pieman> ok
<pieman> do i delete the sources i have in there and put new ones in?
<Jeezis> just change the letters "us"  to "ca" or "uk" or whatever in the address
<pieman> ok
<pieman> what would be the best ones to use?
<pieman> ca? uk?
<Jeezis> i'm using ca, apparently they're all the same
<Jeezis> so it wouldn't matter which one
<pieman> ok
<pieman> thank you
<Jeezis> no problem, i had the same problem as of late
<pieman> hmm
<pieman> sources.list right
<crimsun> yes, /etc/apt/sources.list
<pieman> then after that do apt-get update?
<othernoob> yes
<crimsun> yep
<Jeezis> are there also problems with connections being refused to download.ubuntuforums.org?
<pieman> thank you it works now
<Jeezis> trying to download that really nice setup script 
<Jeezis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<Jeezis> i try to wget it and it keeps saying the connection was refused
<Jeezis> is there another place to download the script by chance?
<aseigo> Jeezis: have you tried google?
<Jeezis> good call :-p
<Jeezis> success! :-p
<Jeezis> arg, there was an error in apt-get update
<ValheruLord> where can i browse ubuntu repo from net
<crimsun> ValheruLord: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> ValheruLord: or if you prefer direct links, use http://archive.ubuntu.com
<_pieman> hi
<Jeezis> i shan't sleep until i get this script to work!
<_pieman> i wanna update to kde 3.4.1 but i dont no where to put this source deb http://download.kde.org/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu hoary-updates main
<_pieman> do i put that any where in the source list?
<othernoob> i'd assume that you pick a mirror..
<Jeezis> ...why in the hell would this ubuntusetup script delete my /etc/apt/sources.list file every time i try to run it?
<Jeezis> oh well, synaptic seems to be working just fine now, kubuntu is so finnicky sometimes :-p
<verden01> hi
<alpha> i installed normal ubuntu is then installed kde is there a difference with kubuntu?
<OculusAquilae> hi
<paines> hi
<mikl> err, if I upgrade my KDE to the latest versions on breezy, I loose kcontrol :(
<mikl> Is there a replacement, or something?
<alpha> me thinks this channel isdead
<uniq> mikl: kde-systemsettings will replace it.
<mikl> ah :)
<nxv_> what do i have to do to enable postgres sql support in apache2/php??
<nxv_> do i need aditional packages?
<uniq> yes, install libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql
<nxv_> uniq: even if i don't want to use it in any way for authentication?
<uniq> how do you want to use it? 
<uniq> just for php-things? 
<uniq> then, install php4-pgsql
<nxv_> uniq: open an psql db an read write to it
<uniq> that is php4-pgsql.
<uniq> i take it you already have php support in apache? 
<nxv_> uniq: i thought i had already installed the package and only searched where to insert it in the config files, my mistake sorry
<uniq> don't think you'll have to do anything with the config files.
<uniq> just restart apache.
<SixOfThirteen> who's the dude responsible for the libqt3 shmosel in breezy?
<nxv_> uniq: you're right, i don't have to add it in the php ini. may be an apache2 benefit, haven't used apache since apache2 appeared
<uniq> sixofthirteen: shmosel?
<SixOfThirteen> yeah, google isn't sure how it's spelt either... but there is 97 hits for that spelling
<uniq> what is the problem then? 
<SixOfThirteen> root@pinocchio:~ # apt-get install kdelibs4c2 kdelibs-bin libqt3-mt libqt3c102-mt libarts1c2
<SixOfThirteen> Reading package lists... Done
<SixOfThirteen> Building dependency tree... Done
<SixOfThirteen> kdelibs-bin is already the newest version.
<SixOfThirteen> libqt3c102-mt is already the newest version.
* mikl is now upgrading to breezy :)
<IceDC571> whats all the breezy hype for?
<mikl> Well, it is the next version of (k)ubuntu :)
<hussam> is it actually to upgrade to breezy? are there dependency issues?
<mikl> hussam: yes, lots - I have spend a lot of time trying to sort it out :)
<Jeezis> i just got hoary kubuntu all straightened out :-p i'm using the uk.archive because apparently the us.archive is messed up
<Jeezis> but now everything is peachy
<IceDC571> Jeezis: the us archive is messed up? how?
<nxv_> how do i create a user for postgresql? i tried create user in psql. i did createuser -P from the shell as postgres and added a user to the system with adduser as root but still cant connect to my database. always get: psql: FATAL:  IDENT authentication failed for user 
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<IceDC571> is the us repositories really messed up?
<Jeezis> md5sum errors left and right IceDC571 
<Jeezis> at least for me
<nikkia> nxv, only the 'postgres' user can create users initially
<IceDC571> Jeezis: i thought i was the only one!! damn
<nikkia> nxv, use sudo -u postgres psql
<IceDC571> Jeezis: so whats the address for the uk reps?
<Jeezis> IceDC571: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and in the addresses replace 'us' with 'uk'
<hussam> mikl: but as breezy approaches final, upgrading will be possible, right?
<nikkia> nvx, or better still sudo -u postgres createuser
<IceDC571> Jeezis: alright thanks!
<Jeezis> IceDC571: then do an apt-get update
<mikl> hussam: upgrading will always be possible
<IceDC571> nikkia: do you have a cat?
<nikkia> IceDC571: erm, not anymore, why?
<Jeezis> IceDC571: no problem man, glad i could finally help someone else :-p
<hussam> mikl: i'
<hussam> mikl: i'll try again
<IceDC571> just wondering
* IceDC571 loves cats
<IceDC571> i think im starting to love kde now
<nikkia> ice, had to leave mine with a relative in the US when i moved from the US->UK
<nikkia> fairer than subjecting her to 6 months in quarentine
<IceDC571> does konqueror have any embedded media support.. like viewing videos on webpages?
<IceDC571> nikkia: ahh, i see. can i ask why you moved to the uk?
<Jeezis> IceDC571: kde>gnome
<nikkia> ice, i'm british by birth, moved to the US, but then my immigration status got all messed up, and was broke, needed to get a job, and so had to come back to the UK where i could legally work
<Jeezis> *kde>all :-p
<Jeezis> ok gotta go
* Jeezis aways to go buy his first car and then off to work until 10pm, going 24+ hours with no sleep!
<IceDC571> nikki, wow, what a lifestyle. i'm glad you finally get to be in the uk after all thats happened
<IceDC571> i'm new to kde, are there any media "plugins" for konqueror?
<AXEPT> yes libdvdcss2   and w32codecs
<mikl> IceDC571: what kind of media-plugins?
<AXEPT> just tipe it after sudo apt-get install
<mikl> AXEPT: did you even bother to read the question?
<IceDC571> mikl: like how totem could be a player in mozilla browsers.. i want to know if theres a movie plugin for konqueror
<mikl> IceDC571: I think you can have kplayer or kaffeine do that for you
<IceDC571> alright, well i should be going. i have to install an ubuntu server
<AXEPT> sorry that s for kaffeine
<IceDC571> i'll be back thanks everyone
<AXEPT> mikl are you there
<mikl> AXEPT: yes?
<AXEPT> do you know if there s a chance to make a partition just for home
<mikl> yes, I do that myself :)
<AXEPT> how
<AXEPT> can we choose it in the begginnin of instalation
<mikl> I don't know whether that's posible - I did it after I finished the installation
<AXEPT> is there any tutorial on wiki for it?
<hussam> mikl: did you upgrade to breezy?
<mikl> hussam: I'm doing that right now
<hussam> mikl: there are no restricted modules for breezy, yet right?
<mikl> hussam: no, it doesn't seem to
<mikl> I didn't upgrade my kernel ;)
<hussam> mikl: I'll upgrade to breezy once they make restricted modules for breezy. 
<hussam> mikl: are you upgrading xorg as well?
<mikl> hussam: yes
<ChuffyKow> hey guys, is this a proper forum to ask about a missing wireless interface?
<Maneiten> Hi. What's the easiest way to install java (runtime) in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Maneiten: sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<Maneiten> Will that automagicaly make java work in browsers (firefox)?
<apokryphos> Maneiten: with restarting firefox, yeah.
<Maneiten> allright, thanks :9
<hussam> Maneiten: no you have to make a synlink to get it to work in firefox
<hussam> I guess
<Maneiten> who's right here? :P
<apokryphos> hussam: not the case with this package
<apokryphos> (I'm 90% sure)
<hussam> apokryphos: Ok I got that.
<hussam> apokryphos: maybe the symlink is automatically made in this package.
<Maneiten> It worked. :)
<apokryphos> Most probably
<apokryphos> cool
<hussam> mikl: how did the upgrade work?
<mikl> hussam: it looks promising so far
<hussam> mikl: cool, did you have to reconfigure x or edit xorg or something like that?
<qbit> I'm still stuck on dial up and was wondering how big download-wise updating from hoary to breezy is?
<mikl> hussam: yes, the fonts have been moved, so I had to change their location in the config-file
<qbit> is it "huge"?
<hussam> qbit: depends, mine would be 700MB, but I'm on a slow conenction as well.
<qbit> thanks
<apokryphos> Yeah, around 400+ megs
<apokryphos> Shouldnt' really upgrade to breezy yet though..
<qbit> i needed to know if it could be done in a one night d/l
<apokryphos> definitely not
<qbit> for when the time comes around....
<apokryphos> (with dial up)
<hussam> qbit: it would take 50 hours or so , do it on a weekend
<hussam> qbit: that's what I'm planning on doing.
<qbit> that's just it - I can't keep the phone tied up during the day
* apokryphos is arrogant and plans on doing it during a song :P
<qbit> gotta get broadband one of these days  :-)
<apokryphos> (ok, a long one)
<hussam> qbit: you don't have to do it at once.
<qbit> cool
<hussam> qbit: you can do it gradually, 
<qbit> you mean it can be paused and resumed later - very cool
<qbit> or just pieces at a time - I can usually get 120 - 160 MB a night
<hussam> apt-get even supports resuming if I'm not wrong, anybody?
<apokryphos> 'course. They're stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<[ubu-e] rathma> hi all
<OculusAquilae> hi
<hussam> qbit: how much rate do you get per hour?
<apokryphos> You'll want to do the actual *installation* part in one go, though
<qbit> it varies from about 12 to 16 depending on how the ISP is feeling
<hussam> qbit: same here, at night it gets faster 16 to 19, but during the day it is slower.
<apokryphos> It's worth noting though, that during development periods, packages will change daily
<qbit> yes - I'm not interested in anything but release to release
<apokryphos> Ok, cool.
<hussam> apokryphos: then I should probably wait till september?
<qbit> with FreeBSD it takes on average an hour and a half to update all the system source from release to release
<apokryphos> hussam: if you have a modem... pretty much, yeah.
<apokryphos> Or better you can just get one of the arrays and upgrade from that
<apokryphos> (the CDs)
<hussam> apokryphos: the milestone cds, how often are they released?
<apokryphos> hussam: this is how it happened last time: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<apokryphos> Once the first one is out, around every month after that...
<hussam> i have a question. I still only have 27GB of space left on my hard disk, is there any way to move the installation to a bigger drive? 
<qbit> lol
<hussam> I have ubuntu installed on hdb
<hussam> hdb1
<OculusAquilae> and where are the 27GB?
<hussam> 27gb left on hdb1
<OculusAquilae> and where do you have more space?
<OculusAquilae> and hda?
<hussam> I might get a bigger hard disk.
<OculusAquilae> and the old hd is going out of the pc?
<hussam> hda has windows xp oem ( it came with the computer ). I attached a hdb and installed kubuntu
<OculusAquilae> in general it must be possible to copy the content, but a reinstall could be simplier
<OculusAquilae> or did you much on the installation?
<OculusAquilae> i mean exept the home folder
<OculusAquilae> installing software usw.
<hussam> at the moment I have a lot of stuff installed, including a lot of dev packages.
<OculusAquilae> i think you can simply copy the files but 27GB are a lot
<OculusAquilae> and you must change /etc/fstab
<OculusAquilae> and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<qbit> i use partimage to backup an image of my hdb1
<OculusAquilae> but i never tried it 
<OculusAquilae> yes making an image is also a good idea
<qbit> but that wouldn't cover the swap or the fdisk you would need to move it somewhere else
<hussam> OculusAquilae: at this time , 27GB is plenty, but it might fill out in the future,
<qbit> you could do a fresh install to get the extended part with the swap and then just reimage overtop
<OculusAquilae> in the future there will come breezy and you can make a reinstall :-)
<qbit> or just fdisk out the new disk manually
<hussam> I have the current swap - 2800MB.
<qbit> I've only got about 2.2GB and it takes 6 minutes to image
<OculusAquilae> hussam so much swap, how much ram do you have
<hussam> only 384MB
<hussam> lol
<insanekane> hussam: 8GB RAM ?
<insanekane> oh right :P
<OculusAquilae> 800 MB is enougt with 384 MB RAM
<OculusAquilae> or 400
<qbit> once you get to a gig or so swap becomes less of an issue
<insanekane> OculusAquilae: didn't you ask some question on the kubuntu-devel mailing list ?
<hussam> OculusAquilae: powered by 1.3 ghz (slower than a turtle ) Celeron 256k cache cpu.
<OculusAquilae> insanekane: yes
<insanekane> OculusAquilae: what was it ?
<OculusAquilae> insanekane: It was about helping the kubuntu project
<insanekane> OculusAquilae: was it about python ?
<OculusAquilae> not directly a question
<insanekane> OculusAquilae: yes ... helping kubuntu using python ?
<OculusAquilae> insanekane: hm, python, i haven't learned it yet
<insanekane> oh .. so then it wasnt you
<OculusAquilae> but it is interesting
<buz> do what with python
<insanekane> oh sorry ..
<insanekane> you said you know C++ not python ... my mistake
<OculusAquilae> right
<insanekane> buz: write some nice user-helper-agents :)
<insanekane> i wrote one in Python ... to rename the items in media:// (instead of the ugly stuff now there). just wondering which package (if any) to contribute it
<OculusAquilae> is there anyone doing something like the gnome-app-installer for kde?
<Mez> whats the best way to work with DVDRams in kubuntu
<Mez> k3b?
<insanekane> OculusAquilae: you mean like a better verision of kynaptic ?
<insanekane> Mez: probably
<mikl> libqt4-gui depends on libqt4-qt3support (>= 4.0.0); libqt4-qt3support depends on libqt4-gui (>= 4.0.0);
<OculusAquilae> no, a tool for, lets say beginners
<mikl> how intriguing
<insanekane> OculusAquilae: i intended to do that ... but, got stuck
<insanekane> mikl: :)
<qbit> a cyclical dependency - ineteresting  :-)
<mikl> yes, very curious
* qbit really should wander off to work and do something productive - will catch you all later - have a good day to you I hope  :)
<nikkia> mez
<nikkia> mez, DVD-Ram appears to the system as a regular hard drive, there is no need to use any burning app, just mkfs the drive with a writable fs and mount it
<Mez> nikkia, except that my comp auto-sees it as ro :D cause it's a CD drive :D
<nikkia> mez, are you sure its not because you have a UDF formatted disk?
<Mez> I probably do :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> It was formatted with nero before
<nikkia> i've used DVD-Ram on linux, and i always formatted the disks as ext3 with mkfs, then just mounted it, and it was rw
<Mez> lol
<insanekane> Mez: how many times can you fully overwrite a DVD RAM ?
<nikkia> UDF on linux is sketchy (its sketchy on windows, tbh, needs special drivers which are usually buggy)
<Mez> insanekane, no idea /me reads pacakaging
<nikkia> insanekane: gen 1 disks around 500k times, gen 2 disks more than that
<insanekane> 500k wow :)
<insanekane> thats 500 times more than a CDRW
<nikkia> or perhaps its 50k? it doesn't matter much, its a lot, more than you'll likely ever need
<Mez> nikkia, how can i tell whether its a gfen 1 or a gen 2 disk?
<nikkia> mez, if its type 1 or 2 its gen1, if its type 3 or 4 its gen2
<Mez> how can i tell what type though
<Mez> lol
<nikkia> mez, look on the disk, it should say 'DVD-RAM Type II' or something
<nikkia> failing that, is the disk in a cartridge? is the cartridge openable?
<Mez> nikkia, no it just looks like a normal DVD with different pattern on abck side
<Mez> It says
<Mez> RW Disc Version 2.1/3x Speed DVD RAM Revision 1.0
<nikkia> what is the capacity ?
<Mez> 4.7Gb
<nikkia> single sided?
<nikkia> gen 2
<nikkia> gen 1 disks max at 2.6GB/side
<Mez> single sided
<Mez> DVD RAM 4.7 Gc single Sided Rewriteable
<nikkia> mez, there is one issue i found i didn't like about dvd-ram...
<Mez> which is?
<nikkia> the way linux caches disk writes, and then drops them to disk every 30 seconds, makes copying big files to the disk absolutely cripple your system
<Mez> lol
<Mez> then use a non journalling system :F
<nikkia> you can mount the disk as synchronous, which means when a byte is written, it is written rather than cached, but that often makes things 'far too slow' to copy
<nikkia> mez, its not about the journal
<insanekane> maybe its a feature of the dvd ram driver ?
<nikkia> insane, no, its a limitation of the linux fs methodology
<insanekane> oh right
* Mez does a cd / tar -zcf base.tgz *
<nikkia> insanekane: if you copy 300MB to the disk, it'll fill almost all of the cache buffers, then after 30 seconds 'sync' happens, and locks the fs code until the sync ends, which will take about 20 minutes
<insanekane> nikkia: is it being revamped ?
<nikkia> insanekane: not afaik
<insanekane> oh that sucks
<nikkia> insanekane: the workaround i used, was to patch cp and mv, so that they accepted a '--cachesize=' parameter
<insanekane> how come they havent changed it ?
<Mez> nikkia - I'm assuming that's to DVD only... it doesnt work like that on hDD right?
<insanekane> what would that do ?
<nikkia> so i would do cp --cachesize=4MB some_big_file.avi /mnt/dvd-ram
<nikkia> then, it would force that fs to sync after every 4MB, which only takes a few seconds to write
<nikkia> erm, --cachesize=4M that is
<nikkia> i stole the 'human readable numbers' code from dd :)
* Mez decides to just write the files instead of a tgz ;)
<insanekane> hmm
<Mez> oh no
<Mez> I need a tgz cause of like..
<nikkia> i experimented a little, and found that 2-4MB was generally the best tradeoff between speed and system performance
<Mez> poopy stuff
<Mez> root files etc
<nikkia> (copying with the fs mounted 'sync' would take 13-16 hours to fill the disk)
<insanekane> nikkia: but this problem ... it kills the general purpose desktop :)
<cafuego> !ops
<apokryphos> all the main ones are out at the moment, but I'm sure it'll be alright
<cafuego> apokryphos: I'll ask 'em first regardless.
<nikkia> insanekane: i contemplated modifying the fs 'sync' option so that IT would limit cache size for each filesystem, but it isn't an easy job
<cafuego> apokryphos: Don't want no +q or +b on the bot.
<apokryphos> cafuego: Ok, cool. Riddell, amu, or haggai you could ask
<nikkia> insanekane: adding a feature to the fs backend that takes '-o sync=4M' to mount would be really useful
<nikkia> insanekane: it'd help out with some network shares too
<apokryphos> sure
<insanekane> nikkia: dont the linux devels know about this problem ?
<nikkia> insanekane: very few people use random access optical media, i doubt its a major issue for many people
<cafuego> apokryphos: I'll idle here until they show up (and I'm awake) then I'll ask.
<nikkia> insanekane: i haven't tested to see how linux handles +RW disks formatted ext2/3 yet tho
<apokryphos> cafuego: Alrighty, sounds good.
<insanekane> nikkia: but you said this problem affects hard-disk-to-hard-disk copy also ...
<nikkia> insanekane: not to a noticable degree
<insanekane> oh right :P
<apokryphos> cafuego: I used to have my bot in here, but admittedly he wasn't nearly as comprehensive as ubotu.
<apokryphos> cafuego: he a certain type of bot?
<nikkia> insanekane: in the case of copying between 2 HDs, the speed is high enough that cache flushing isn't a problem really, unless you're copying REALLY big files
<nikkia> insanekane: if you try to copy a 10GB file between drives, you'll notice it, sure
<cafuego> apokryphos: He's a blootbot; the cvs version with a few hacks, to make it use the ubuntu Package archives.
<insanekane> nikkia: yes, i have tried ... and it is slow
<apokryphos> nice
<nikkia> insanekane: the difference is, because DVD-RAM is so slow, your system becomes unresponsive for dozens of minutes to fill a whole disk
<cafuego> apokryphos: buggy POS, actually ;-)
<hussam> why does dh -b give me wrong values
<hussam> any one knows?
<cafuego> apokryphos: Had to add in a bunch of debug code to make it not drop the mysql connection a few times a day
<apokryphos> Hehe. Indeed. The slowest and most bloated bot in the world
<cafuego> bloatbot?
<insanekane> nikkia: yeah i get it
<nikkia> hussam, dh?
<nikkia> hussam: do you mean du ?
<apokryphos> cafuego: their personal description ;-)
<hussam> sorry df -h
<nikkia> hussam: what is 'wrong' about it?
<apokryphos> ( http://blootbot.sourceforge.net/ )
<cafuego> apokryphos: Ubotu is faster then the other bunch that run on #debian anyway :-)
<nikkia> hussam, are you referring to the 1024 vs 1000 issue (df -H uses SI units, ie, similar to drive manufacturers), or are you referring to the missing 10% 'free' on each drive
<hussam>  df -h says i have 2 GB more disk space than I actually have
<apokryphos> Really? They sure do love their bots 8)
<cafuego> Mind you, dpkg runs on some celeron box
<apokryphos> :|
<cafuego> ubotu is a proper athlon with a GB of ram :-)
<apokryphos> sweet
<nikkia> hussam, can you paste an example of what you mean to a pastebin ?
<hussam> nikkia: I have 27.0GB of empty space according to konqueror but df -h says 29GB
<apokryphos> cafuego: is there a way to list currently the things he "knows" (i.e. packages is at http://askfdj)
<insanekane> hussam: round off errors ?
* nikkia would bet konqueror is wrong :)
<cafuego> apokryphos: http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ has a 20-per-page listing
<apokryphos> Nice
<apokryphos> excellent description of ubuguide, if a little harsh :P
<hussam> insanekane: no because konq says 16% used but df says 11% used
<insanekane> oh right
<nikkia> hussam, konqueror's disk meta-info is broken, severely
<nikkia> from one of my drives, in konq:    Free: 2.5GB   Total: 112.7GB   Used: 104.4GB   Usage: 19%
<nikkia> hussam, take df's word over konqueror's on this :)
<jeanluc> HI every one I have a question
<jeanluc> is anyone hear?
<jeanluc> here*
<jeanluc> well can some one tell me who to update my sources.list?
<jjesse> update your sources for?
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> I had to re-install kubuntu
<jeanluc> and before I had to update a sources.list file
<jeanluc> so I could dload stuff in kynaptic
<jjesse> ok then from the run command type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jjesse> put in your password and conenct
<jeanluc> ok
<apokryphos> jeanluc: same as yesterday... sudo cd /etc/apt ; sudo mv sources.list sources1.list ; sudo wget http://giannaros.org/sources.list
<apokryphos> then sudo apt-get update
<apokryphos> that guide again..... http://kudos.berlios.de
<jeanluc> ok ty aporky
<jeanluc> and I emailed it to me incase I have to reformat again.
<Riddell> Mez: pong
<jeanluc> youz: ping
<jeanluc> after getting the update do I have to restart?
<jeanluc> nvm
<apokryphos> cafuego: Riddell says it's ok ;-)
<jeanluc> hey
<jeanluc> I'm still getting 
<jeanluc> the some packages could not be recived from server error
<jeanluc> in kynaptic
<cafuego> Riddell: Is that true?
<Riddell> cafuego: so long as nobody gets annoyed
<Tm_T> hullo
<cafuego> Riddell: Kay, if they do, make them /msg me :-)
* cafuego awaits
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Working....
<apokryphos> ubotu: hi
<cafuego> enjoy ;-)
<ubotu> hello
<apokryphos> :P
<jeanluc> aporkyphos
<jeanluc> can you help me
<apokryphos> jeanluc: what's the problem?
<jeanluc> same thing can't get the packages in kynaptic
<jeanluc> even after I did those cmds and they all worked
<apokryphos> jeanluc: did you get any errors in the process described above?
<apokryphos> ok, what package?
<jeanluc> im trying to get firefox
<jeanluc> in kynaptic but
<jeanluc> when I do it says
<jeanluc> uh oh
<jeanluc> can you connect to my pc?
<jeanluc> cuz now im seeing stuff i have never seen
<apokryphos> can you pastebin it?
<jeanluc> whats paste pin?
<apokryphos> www.pastebin.com
<jeanluc> idk what that is
<Tm_T> I'm stupid
<nikkia> tm_t, that's good to know :P
<Tm_T> nikkia: no shit =)
<nikkia> feel quite stupid myself right now
<Tm_T> nikkia: I try to figure out how I can download sources from svn in losedows
<nikkia> just got a conversion between euros and chips wrong, and watched as my 'jackpot 240' machine paid out 10,000
<Tm_T> :p
<jpatrick> my installation says that it can't install the kernel :(
<jpatrick> what should I do?
<jpatrick> anyone?
<jpatrick> I'll just download another iso file then
<BockBilbo> hello
<jpatrick> hi
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me where are the icon files of kde in kubuntu?
<BockBilbo> i cant find them in /usr/share/pixmaps
<jpatrick> why?
<BockBilbo> sorry, not explained correctly
<BockBilbo> i have some in there
<BockBilbo> but some others are missing
<nikkia> did you look in the many directories under /usr/share/icons ?
<BockBilbo> nope
<BockBilbo> let me see
<nikkia> one or two under there:   nikki@nikki:/usr/share/icons$ find . -type f | wc -l            13697    :)
<BockBilbo> there are some there, ys
<BockBilbo> im finding the one for kfloppy
<nikkia> try 'locate kfloppy.png'
<BockBilbo> :S need to update the db
<BockBilbo> hold on
<nikkia> hmmm, the 'kids' iconset looks cute
<jeanluc> hey
<jeanluc> can some  one help me
<jeanluc> I accidently removed the task bar
<jeanluc> how do I get it back
<BockBilbo> found them
<BockBilbo> /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/apps
<nikkia> jeanluc: right click on the panel, select 'add to panel' 'applets' 'taskbar'
<jpatrick> right the desktop click configure
<jpowers> jeanluc: right click kicker and Add to panel > Applets > Taskbar
<jpowers> oh
<jpowers> ha
<jpatrick> and that too
* jpowers high fives nikkia 
<jeanluc> thank ou
<jeanluc> you*
<nikkia> thank god for beep, i'd go insane if i couldn't listen to this song at least 3 times an hour
<jpowers> haha
<jpatrick> can't install kernel
<nikkia> jpatrick: obviously something's broken there
<jpatrick> I installed it yesterday from the same CD
<nikkia> jpatrick, maybe you chose the wrong option somewhere, like which disk to install to
<jpatrick> the C which had a ext3 partition
<jpatrick> 2.5GBs
<Tm_T> oh yes \o/
<Tm_T> tortoisesvn saves
<Tm_T> :o
* nikkia decides to change iconset to 'kids'
<jpatrick> 4 hours and 5 minutes remaining...
<Tm_T> markku: oh, german host?
<jpatrick> If this doesn't work I'll download ubuntu and install KDE later
<supernix>  crap just got finished downloading a 7mb file only to find out I don't have support for rar files
<apokryphos> supernix: sudo apt-get install rar
<supernix> I have ARK installed but it does not seem to support rar files
* nikkia decides to take a break from working for a bit
<jeanluc> how do I get my  home folder to show on desk top :S
<supernix> it spit out a message that rar was not available or something like that
<Tm_T> offline ->
<pax> Jul 12 07:13:19 localhost postfix/smtp[20913] : connect to gsmtp171.google.com[64.233.171.27] : Connection timed ou(port 25)
<supernix> ty for your help apokryphos at least we tried
<pax> wtf is that?
<apokryphos> supernix: enable Universe and you'll be fine
<apokryphos> !find rar
<pax> where does postfix store info about email addresses and where to connect?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'rar' (11 shown): guile-library ;; libdata-hierarchy-perl ;; lush-library ;; musiclibrarian ;; partlibrary ;; rar ;; rarpd ;; sdcc-libraries ;; unrar ;; unrar-nonfree ;; xml-resume-library.
<supernix> actually it is enabled
<supernix> I did see something that said unrar but it wont support 3.0 and up archives
<apokryphos> supernix: whoops, multiverse I meant
<supernix> so unless your dealing with a very old archive I don't think it would work
<supernix> OIC what is multiverse ?
<apokryphos> for non-free/non-supported packages
<jeanluc> is there a program for kubuntu that plays dvds?
<apokryphos> supernix: add "multiverse" to the line wth "universe" in it
<nikkia> jeanluc: xine and mplayer, among others
<supernix> ah ok does the packages in that category mark themselves as being from the multiverse so I can tell them apart ?
<jeanluc> ok
<Fraeon> So, we have Hoary Hedgehog, Warty Warthog and Breezy Badger. When will we have Corny Crocodile and Potty Porcupine? :>
<apokryphos> supernix: not really
<apokryphos> Fraeon: all in good time ;-)
<markku> I got the latest Kubuntu running on amilo/amd64, but cannot find the kernel-sources. can someone give me a hint?
<jeanluc> nikkia
<jeanluc> I get an error
<jeanluc> when I play the dvd
<nikkia> yeah, you probably don't have the restricted plugins/libs installed
<apokryphos> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jeanluc> the source can't be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this or source doesn't contian data 
<nikkia> you need to install xine from universe, iirc
<jeanluc> how do I go about    doing that?
<nikkia> read that url above :)
<supernix> apokryphos: is it just me or is that unrar program not free ?
<jeanluc> thank you
<jeanluc> I got dvds working now :D :D
<jeanluc> but
<jeanluc> no sound :(
<nikkia> jeanluc, you probably need to reconfigure xine to play sound via artsd
<apokryphos> supernix: all software in Multiverse has not been determined to be Free Software
<nikkia> or setup dmix if you find artsd too jittery
<apokryphos> supernix: it's a "use it at your own risk" and "stuff not officially supported by Ubuntu". Suffice it to say, it doesn't stop me downloading stuff from there
<supernix> have you used unrar ?
<nikkia> jeanluc: i'd point you at a page to help you with dmix, but we're not allowed to recommend ubuntuguide anymore :P
<apokryphos> supernix: I have before... only really used rar lately though
<supernix> ok just wanted to check before I install I got the hang of the installs it is the uninstalls that I still don't know nothing about
<apokryphos> amaroK wiki had good ones as I remember
<apokryphos> http://floatingsun.net/articles/howtos/howto-alsa-dmix.html
<apokryphos> (that too)
<apokryphos> ubotu: dmix is at http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<nikkia> apokryphos: iirc, that one doesn't work as well for OSS stuff because it lacks the mapping stanza
<apokryphos> Quite a shame that ubuntu users and ubuntu guide should fall out like this though
<nikkia> apokryphos: i know i've tried that dmix setup on that wiki, and had problems with it
<supernix> what is happening to those two apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh? I only remember setting up dmix once in the past, and amaroK did it right for me
<nikkia> apokryphos: iirc, it works fine for alsa apps and arts....
<apokryphos> supernix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh riht, you mentioned OSS, I  see.
<nikkia> apokryphos: it just doesn't work for stuff like java, flashplayer, etc that still use OSS, and don't work too well with aoss
<apokryphos> damn this keyboard
<apokryphos> nikkia: know of a guide with the mapping stanza?
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, its 'bindings' not mapping... and the amorok wiki includes it, but not as a global stanza
<nikkia> apokryphos: the ubuntuguide one has it as a global stanza
<nikkia> i don't know if that's WHY OSS doesn't work properly, but it seems to be the major difference between the two
<nikkia> (although there are a million different ways to configure dmix anyway)
<nikkia> the amarok wiki has a flaw, too, IMO
<nikkia> it vaguely hints at locking the sample rate to 44100 (its commented out...) whereas you're better locking it to 48kHz as many sound cards don't like 44100 these days
<apokryphos> nikkia: your chance to help them by editing ;-)
<nikkia> all of the SBlive family force 48KHz for example
<supernix> ok so your talking about them advising people to not visit unbuntuguid.org
<nikkia> as do a lot of onboard AC97 solutions (SBLive is a AC97 setup anyway)
<apokryphos> re: ubuguide.. nevermind, I guess. Time for the kubuntuguide to come shining through :P
<apokryphos> supernix: correct. I don't think they're wrong in doing so, too. Uncompromising author there
<supernix> looks like they would work together and ensure that their content closely matches
<nikkia> apokryphos: the only issue i have with the 'don't tell people to read ubuntuguide' is that they CLAIM that the ubuntu wiki covers everything on guide... clearly it doesn't, as there is no dmix setup hints
<nikkia> and dmix comes up here so often that it gets annoying
<apokryphos> nikkia: they claim that? Of course it doesn't
<apokryphos> kudos doesn't have it yet, too
<nikkia> apokryphos: iirc it makes the claim, i can't remember the URL to the 'don't use ubuntuguide' page tho
<apokryphos> Kudos author seems like a genuinely great guy. Subject to quite a lot at the moment, so it's to be expected that he won't edit for a few weeks at least
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh, oh wait, they do
<supernix> I have found the Kudos site very helpful and answers more questions that I had
<apokryphos> All information on Ubuntuguide.org is present on the wiki in clearer and better form
<nikkia> yeah, BS :P
<apokryphos> at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<nikkia> that's the one
<apokryphos> I'm editing that out
<nikkia> i will credit the amarok instructions in one sense, they mention you can save it as .asoundrc rather than /etc/asound.conf, which i find a good idea
<apokryphos> I wonder how the guy will react if *everyone* tells people not to use it...
<nikkia> as if you put it in /etc/asound.conf, it creates /tmp sockets for the dmix plug, and if anything goes wrong, it usually requires a reboot to re-enable dmix, whereas if its in .asoundrc, it generally resets if you log out/in
<apokryphos> I use xine engine for amaroK these days; pretty pleased, I'd say.
<apokryphos> aha
<apokryphos> I see
<nikkia> its the difference between alsa trying to use dmix system-wide, and using it per user :)
<apokryphos> yup
<nikkia> i just realised how obvious that statement was, sorry :)
<apokryphos> :P
<nikkia> its too hot!
<apokryphos> no complaints here ;-). London is usually wet n' miserable
<nikkia> apokryphos: still, this is nothing, they CLAIMED that july would be 40C highs
<nikkia> we haven't had it so far, have we? but i have a nasty feeling the rest of the month is going to be hell
<nikkia> (i'm just north of london, so you know)
<apokryphos> A fellow Londoner? :-O
<apokryphos> Cool. I used to live up North there. Whereabouts?
<danie1> hi all, i have a problem
<apokryphos> hi
<nikkia> apokryphos: not quite, i'm within the M25 ring, part of the suburban sprawl :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: hertfordshire, just south of harlow
<apokryphos> nikkia: whoop, thought you said north London for a sec there. 
<apokryphos> nikkia: not 40, not close, nope. 
<danie1> i installed kubuntu a few days ago, then i installed xfce from the repositories, and now neither will start :(
<nikkia> no, altho i've lived in enfield before, which is the same basic post code as here, and IS north london :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: though I went out around 9 the other day and it was 28C.. impressive.
<jeanluc> how do I get mp3 to work in kubuntu
<nikkia> apokryphos: i think that's what its sposed to be today
<jeanluc> its gay that they don't work
<danie1> i get the error "no write access to /home/daniel/.ICE"something
<jeanluc> they should
<danie1> anyone know how to fix this?  or how i could have caused it?
<nikkia> danie1: that's odd, .ICE* is supposed to be in /tmp for just this reason :)
<danie1> what is it, anyway?
<nikkia> danie1: its used for interprocess communication between apps
<nikkia> dcop uses it
<nikkia> ah, there is a .ICEauthority in your homedir
<danie1> ah, that's it :)
<danie1> might the different environment have changed something?
<nikkia> danie1: you can probably safetly delete it, but you will probably need to restart X after you do
<nikkia> danie1: its possible, yes
<nikkia> .ICEauthority contains your magic cookies that allows apps to authenticate with X
<danie1> kdm starts...should i do a console login, then "sudo rm /home/daniel/.ICEauthority"?
<apokryphos> danie1: you could do it now, then log out and restart X
<nikkia> danie1: you could do that, or you could do it in a konsole window, then hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<nikkia> apokryphos: logging out of X might not work, since the logout program probably needs to connect to X :)
<danie1> but i can't start kde, so i can't get konsole :P
<nikkia> danie1: oh, do it on a console login then
<nikkia> you might still need to restart X at the kdm screen by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace though
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh, oh.
<nikkia> apokryphos: magic cookie problems can be a real pain like that :)
<danie1> when kubuntu worked, i loved it ;)
<jeanluc> omg I want my mp3s
<jeanluc> :( :(
<danie1> nikkia: well, i did a console login, did a sudo rm, then a startx, and xfce started.  progress!!!
<danie1> nikkia: if xfce has set itself as the default x server, is there a way to restart kde?  startx starts xfce, kdm does nothing, startkde needs startx first...
<danie1> i think i''l just restart
<nikkia> danie1: its not an X server, per se, its a desktop environment, if you use kdm to login to X, rather than starting X from the command line, then you can change login session type from xfce to kde there
<nikkia> as to why kdm isn't starting? that could be /tmp's .ICE-unix directory or something
<nikkia> a reboot should wipe /tmp, so it might be easier than trying to work it out :)
<danie1> nikkia: no, after a console login, typing kdm never did anything for me...i don't think it's supposed to, is it?
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> kdm is supposed to be started by the system
<nikkia> //etc/init.d/kdm restart   should restart it
<nikkia> (just one / at the start of that line)
<danie1> nikkia: i just rebooted, and kde works!  thank you!
<nikkia> np
<danie1> nikkia: every irc channel needs knowledgeable helpers :)
<danie1> i'm usually helping out on #firefox on irc.mozilla.org...that's my specialty...but more importantly, i'm also able to help out the occasional user who only speaks spanish :P
<nikkia> ah
<danie1> btw, do you happen to know why xfce asks me for my password every time i hit shut down from within it?
<nikkia> not really, i haven't really used xfce much
<danie1> it also doesn't show all the shutdown steps like shutting down from kde does (like shutting down processes, unmounting drives, etc.)
<apokryphos> danie1: that's because you're using KDM
<apokryphos> GNOME wouldn't let you do that, neither, since it does it through GDM.
<danie1> apokryphos: ah, thanks. it's not a problem, really, i was just curious (being the semi-n00b that i am ;))
<McScruff> lo
<nikkia> best thing about KDE IMO, is dcop
<nikkia> although hardly anyone knows about it
<McScruff> im using KBluetoothD but i cant connect to one of my mobiles, how do i change the  bluetooth connection code on the pc
<apokryphos> nikkia: best? ;-) I dunno. Amazing -- yes.
<danie1> nikkia: what is dcop?
<apokryphos> I don't use it that much though; on the odd occassion, or when playing around with skaramba
<McScruff> RSS utilities for KDE
<McScruff> kdenetwork-dcoprss is a RSS to DCOP bridge, allowing all
<McScruff> DCOP aware applications to access RSS news feeds. There is also
<McScruff> a few sample utilities provided.
<McScruff> RSS is a standard for publishing news headlines.
<McScruff> DCOP is the KDE interprocess communication protocol.
<nikkia> McScruff: its /etc/bluetooth/pin
<McScruff> ty
<nikkia> danie1: mcscruff's description downplays it a bit
<nikkia> it allows you to script inter-process communication
<danie1> hmmm...i wouldn't call an invisible feature the best feature
<apokryphos> heh
<McScruff> nikkia ,, my description was the one on symptec
<McScruff> synaptic
<nikkia> danie1: its not invisible, the dcop util can be used to send function requests to apps
<apokryphos> I sometimes have problems finding just what I want from dcop; can't remember if kdcop solves any of those problemos
<nikkia> danie1: it allows you to do SOME of the things that apple users can do with applescript
<nikkia> not QUITE that powerful, but its in that direction
<danie1> it might be the STRONGEST feature, but the best feature in kde for an end user would be the ui consistency across apps IMO
<apokryphos> integration is a huge one, definitely
<danie1> sounds like dcop adds consistency in the backend
<apokryphos> correct
<nikkia> apokryphos: as a developer, i like being able to script GUI apps :)
<danie1> making kde totally awesome ;)
<nikkia> as i said, its not quite as powerful as applescript/osascript is tho
<apokryphos> Of course it's great for things like skaramba. Though skramba evilly lead me to believe that dcop couldn't handle many processes at once without driving up CPU
<nikkia> apokryphos: that's just python being bloated :)
<apokryphos> Yeah :P
<nikkia> i love python, but you only need to use zope to see how bad it is :)
<apokryphos> No bad words from me about Python. Only vaguely looked over it, but my brother echoes its praises daily 8)
<danie1> why does kubuntu come with so many python packages by default?  are they necessary for the apps to run?
<nikkia> danie1: because a lot of useful things are written in python
<apokryphos> danie1: soemtimes; but Python is integral to Ubuntu itself
<nikkia> danie1: from a developer's point of view, python is fast, easy and powerful
<apokryphos> Mark Shut's primary interests were GNOME and Python
<nikkia> danie1: all of my image processing utils for work are written in python+PIL
<apokryphos> Exactly. You see its affects much quicker than C++ :P
<danie1> nikkia: i know, but for those of us who aren't developers, it seems that they aren't necessary
<apokryphos> danie1: for your things to work, you need a lot of that stuff ;-)
<danie1> and for those who are developers, they're the ones who know how to install packages :)
<nikkia> danie1: if you want to use something written by one of those developers that realises how easy it is to do stuff in python, you need it :)
<nikkia> it IS possible to make standalone binaries from python, but its very inefficient
<danie1> ok
<nikkia> you effectively end up with countless copies of python on your system
<apokryphos> nikkia: what kind of programming do you do?
<danie1> yay, i'm learning stuff :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i program fruit machines
<danie1> nikkia: fruit?
<apokryphos> Heh =)
<danie1> as in apple?
<nikkia> danie1: for non-brits, 'i program slot machines'
<apokryphos> nikkia: tell me the flaws, please! 
<nikkia> apokryphos: the major flaw is, they take your money :P
<apokryphos> gah
<apokryphos> Something I know all too well ;-)
* nikkia doesn't play them :)
<nikkia> other than when they're sat by my desk on freeplay
<danie1> how can you program something you don't use?!!
* apokryphos played it last on a ship from France
* apokryphos lost 2
<apokryphos> and hasn't played since ;-)
<nikkia> danie1: quite easy when massive loss of money is involved :)
<danie1> hahaha
<nikkia> danie1: it has been known for my company to hand people petty cash to go investigate a competitor's machine
<nikkia> and it has been known for petty cash to go down by 2000 in one day on such occasions
<apokryphos> yeouch
<apokryphos> so which babies are yours? I'll have to keep on the lookout
<danie1> iirc, that's more than 2000 USD?
<McScruff> is there any good mp3 to wav software?
<apokryphos> danie1: over $3000, yes
<danie1> =-O
<nikkia> apokryphos: i work on video stuff, i wrote one that plays 3 reels and goes into blackjack where you can gamble your winnings for more winnings, and this year i've mostly been writing roulette systems
<danie1> sounds like fun :)
<danie1> let me guess: you use python and kubuntu?
<nikkia> danie1: its a nice job, very different from the 'regular' games industry
<nikkia> danie1: most of it is windows, sadly
<apokryphos> :|
<nikkia> the blackjack game was an embedded board tho, no OS at all
<nikkia> and my current project is in java on a basic debian system
<danie1> so windows takes your money, too! >:o
<nikkia> (not my choice)
<danie1> one more general kde question: what is the "examining file progress" dialog that appears for a split second when i start the kde desktop?
<McScruff> im looking for an alternative to this http://www.softforall.com/Multimedia/Video/Mobile_AMR_converter07070299.htm
<nikkia> danie1: i've seen that dialog, have no idea what it is, but its probably when KDE is scanning the desktop directory
<nikkia> or something like that
<nikkia> McScruff: is that an app that converts .amr to .wav and back ?
<McScruff> nikkia mp3 to amr
<nikkia> McScruff: i know of a .wav/.amr convertor
<danie1> ooooo, i've found a way to log in as root in kubuntu :D
<nikkia> you'd have to do the .mp3/.wav yourself
<apokryphos> danie1: it's possible, but not recommended
<nikkia> McScruff: http://www.aquarionics.com/article/name/How_to_convert_AMR_files_to_MP3
<McScruff> nikkia , whats it called?
<McScruff> ty
<nikkia> that has links to the reference AMR decoder/encoder, which can do it
<nikkia> it also has some scripts to convert .mp3->.wav->.amr and vice versa
<danie1> apokryphos: i know :\
<apokryphos> danie1: why would you want to? ;-)
<nikkia> well, it has a .amr->.wav->.mp3 script, you'd need to work out the other way around yourself, it seems
<McScruff> im gonna try and wine the nokia tool
<danie1> apokryphos: well, for some reason on my first kubuntu installation, i could not run a graphical app from the terminal emulator (either xterm or konsole) -- it told me that it couldn't connect to x server at .0:0 (but my latest install works).  so i discovered that i could: console login -> sudo -s -> startx :)
<McScruff> also another Q :) (i know you love em) is there a way to get rss feeds on the desktop?
<apokryphos> danie1: you should be able to just kdesu {someapp} or sudo {someapp}
<apokryphos> McScruff: there's a few superkaramba for things like that, I believe. I use akregator though.. very good.
* apokryphos is wondering if others use KStart just as little as him
<nikkia> apokryphos: you could perhaps even use the 'webdesktop' thing that KDE has for drawing the background, too
<apokryphos> contemplating removing it
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh? Can't say I knwo anything about it :/
<nikkia> apokryphos: under 'Configure Desktop' if you click 'Advanced' it lets you set a program to draw the desktop background, the default is 'kwebdesktop' which uses a supplied URL to draw the background
<nikkia> using a RSS->Web aggregator, plus a bit of CSS, you could make a nice RSS background :)
* apokryphos is gonna look around now
<nikkia> and since it gets run automatically every few minutes (10 by default) it wouldn't use as much CPU as karamba variants
<nikkia> ie its a one-shot kind of thing, rather than sitting there consuming CPU cycles all the time
<ubuntu> hello??
<nikkia> the default URL is news.kde.org i think, but you can change it
<apokryphos> nikkia: do you think skaramba's slowness is down to the fact it's python, though?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i think its a mixture of things
<nikkia> apokryphos: 1) being written in python, 2) the fact it gets redrawn *very* often
<apokryphos> Python isn't that weak though, is it?
<apokryphos> If you run a few dcop cycles with a theme CPU shoots up. Kinda sucks
<nikkia> it is when you're trying to do lots of graphics and updating more than 1/sec tho :)
<nikkia> python isn't 'weak' its just not really suited to that kind of thing, IMO
<nikkia> also, most skaramba themes go way OTT on the transparencies and layered&scaled images
<nikkia> i imagine its possible to write a really efficient skaramba theme, but noone seems to :)
<apokryphos> Yeah, since there's limited amount of things on the market, the new thing has to be the same but cooler ;-)
<apokryphos> Oh wait, I just realised that when I was trying things out, and testing dcop's speed I was doing it with python ;-)
<apokryphos> (where dcop did 25 or so processes a second very easily)
<apokryphos> but doing a couple a sec in karamba went to the moon and back
<nikkia> apokryphos: zope brought my P4-2.8 to its knees :)
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> it lasted about 20 minutes before i tired of 1-2 second lag behind pressing a key and it appearing on the console, and removed zope again :)
<apokryphos> I'm thinking of saving up for a dual processor AMD 64 for University. Can't wait =)
<nikkia> of course, about 5 of those minutes were typing 'dpkg -r zope' :P
<apokryphos> currently not sure if I'll still run [K] ubuntu though
<apokryphos> might be nice to investigate with Gentoo if I have super speed
<nikkia> yay, 5:30!
<danie1> nikkia: british time :P
<danie1> here on the east coast, it's lunch time!
<nikkia> danie1: yeah, i know
<nikkia> (my router crashed, as it does many times a day, luckily i caught it and rebooted it before my sockets timed out :)
<danie1> you're running a server
<danie1> ?
<nikkia> danie1: yes, but thats not what i mean :)
<nikkia> my router, that handles my ethernet connections + wireless -> cable, crashed, it does that many times a day, i know, i need a new one...
<nikkia> but since i rebooted it within the 4 minutes it takes for a TCP connection to be marked dead, i didn't get disconnected from irc, just lagged badly :)
<danie1> i still don't understand the ports/sockets thing :(
<danie1> but now it's eating time :)
<supernix> I am not sure but I think my connection to the net is faster than when I was using my XP SP2 box
<nikkia> supernix: that's because you no longer have 300MB of spyware sat in the background calling home constantly :P
<supernix> LOL OMG How true
<supernix> it was a trojan that almost ate my PC that made me start looking at Linux again
<jpatrick> LOL
<apokryphos> What made me seriously consider Linux was the fact that I got a virus >30 mins after a fresh install of Windows
<apokryphos> ...without having opened IE
<supernix> how long ago has that been apokryphos 
<jpatrick> What made me seriously consider Linux was the fact that Windows took too much RAM
<apokryphos> around 10 months ago I think. Perhaps less
<supernix> you sure do know alot about Linux for someone that only done it for 10 months
<jpatrick> I've done it for just a day
<apokryphos> supernix: I don't know much.. really. My younger brother admittedly puts me to shame ;-)
<supernix> your younger sibling must be a wiz kid
<supernix> I have found you to be very patient and very helpful during my trips to IRC
<apokryphos> supernix: I think it's fair to say that. Became a KDE developer a few months after juts learning C++
<apokryphos> though he prefers Python, still :P
<nikkia> jpatrick, its not so much that windows takes too much RAM, its that it has really really ways it uses the ram
<nikkia> jpatrick: for example, whenever you load an app, its loaded into both real ram and swap file on windows
<jpatrick> It was just really slow
<jpatrick> I know
<stibby> are there any kde utilities that can check SFV hashes?
<stibby> or command line utilities
<stibby> (i'm only interested in stuff gotten through apt)
<nikkia> stibby, there are a couple of command line ones
<nikkia> there's no real point to a KDE interface for something like that
<stibby> are any built in?
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> look for cfv and cksfv in the package list
<stibby> thankyou
<nikkia> both are in universe tho
<stibby> I hope you can check more than once
<jpatrick> maybe superkaramba...
<stibby> *one
<stibby> at a time
<nikkia> cfv looks to be about the best, IMO
<jpatrick> Forget I said that if it's wrong
<nikkia> (it checks sfv, sfvmd5, csv, csv2, csv4, md5, bsdmd5, crc, par and par2
<nikkia> oh, and torrent files
<stibby> w00t
<nikkia> stibby, it seems to handle multiple sfv files ok
<nikkia> by default, you just do 'cfv' and it checks all of the files it recognises that are in the current dir
<apokryphos> anyone know how to add page numbers in OOo?
<nikkia> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> :-O
<nikkia> apokryphos: 'insert->fields->document' select 'page' and then select 'Page numbers' in the middle panel and set the format
<nikkia> erm, sorry, 'insert->fields->other'
<stibby> is kubuntu in somewhat desperate need for seeders for the .iso.torrent files?
<nikkia> its on the document tab that opens :)
<apokryphos> Arr... sneaky little thing that. I have Insert -> fields -> page number which seems to cut it
<nikkia> no, that inserts the current page number at the cursor position
<nikkia> not the same thing
<apokryphos> nikkia: if you make a footer and insert that there then it's fine...
<nikkia> yeah, that works
<apokryphos> as in, it does what I want.
<nikkia> that's also how we had to do things in the wordperfect 5.1 days, and i personally don't want to move back to the stone age :P
<apokryphos> 8)
<apokryphos> nikkia: do you tend to use oowriter over kword?
<nikkia> yes
* stibby uses abiword
<nikkia> cos 99% of the .doc files i get from co-workers won't open with kword, so i rarely use it at all
<apokryphos> ah
<stibby> try out abiword sometime
<nikkia> altho both kspread and OOo Spreadsheet have trouble with .xls files
<stibby> yeah :(
<nikkia> when i was job hunting before i got this job, i ended up having to go to the local library to fill out one form a company emailed me, cos the form was in a protected .xls :/
<ep> Anybody here know why "middle clicking" within a Firefox browser window does not launch the URL in the clipboard buffer. This has always worked for me on other installs.  Its not working now.
<nikkia> ep, because firefox uses middle-click to mean 'open in new tab'
<nikkia> its configurable somewhere, but i couldn't tell you where
<nikkia> probably in about:config somewhere
<seth_k> about:config
<seth_k> browser.tabs.opentabfor.middleclick
<seth_k> :)
<seth_k> then I think you change middlemouse.contentLoadURL
<seth_k> as well
<nikkia> middlemouse.openNewWindow:   true/false
<nikkia> and middlemouse.contentLoadURL: true/false
<ep> opening in a new tab would be ok too -- mines doing nothing:)
<nikkia> swap the settings around, and bingo
<nikkia> ep, i mean its used for 'open current link in new tab' :)
<nikkia> ie, you put the cursor over a link, press the middle button, and it opens that link in a new tab, personally, i like it that way, but thats me :)
<ep> that did the trick -- life is good:)     
<ep> I paste alot of urls in from the clipboard...  Eraseing the command box first is a BIG pain. If your coming from Windows and you highlight the URL in the command box, you're really screwed.  (I did this)
<nikkia> ep, i just use ctrl-v
<nikkia> the middle-mouse-to-paste concept has always been fundamentally flawed in X
<nikkia> (you cannot use it to 'highlight a section of text and replace it with the pasted text' for example)
<ep> but I like to "open in a new tab" but I usally right click and select that off a menu :)
<ep> Yeah that part is confusing nikkia... But actually once I got used to it...  I realized that it is probably more efficient than Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V
<nikkia> ep, its not, i often replace whole chunks of code, you cannot do it with the highlight-click method
<nikkia> my left hand stays over the keyboard when i'm doing text editing anyway, so ctrl-c/ctrl-v is no less efficient than the finger i have over the mouse, but the fact i can't replace text with the clipboard cripples my development time
<ep> Yeah, i've run into that problem too now that i think about it.
<ep> how do I get konsole to automatically use color on the ls command?
<jjesse> ls --color=auto i think?
<jjesse> and hten just alias ls to equal ls --color
<jjesse> http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum40/427.htm
<ep> thanks
<jjesse> if that works google is your firend
<pax> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Anca> Hello, I installed Java Runtime Environment for Mozilla Firefox and now I have to make a symbolic link to libjavaplugin_oji.so in my Mozilla Plugins directory - how can I do that?
<ep> that worked pax, thanks
<pax> np, you should have that by dedault
<pax> alias -p should list whatcha got, me thinks
<ep> yeah i thought it should of been default too.... maybet there was some problems with the way i installed.  I did ubuntu first.   I've had some quirks.  Thinking of redoing everything.
<ep> I don't need the latest version of everything... I prefer to be use fairly stable packages.  However I would version 2.0 of bzflag (different servers) and there is a debian deb file available.
<ep> It says my libcurl is not up todate.  Debian has a newer on listed on thier stable package list.  Can I install this or should I just forget the whole idea?
<ep> Mainly I just want version 2 of bzflag if there is a way i can apt-get from kubutnu  sources that would be cool.
<Mez> gah
<Mez> wheres the option to change the 1 click to open thing in konqueror
<Mez> I can enver find it again when i reinstall
<pax> ep: as long as you dont have backports in sources.list I dont see why not upgrade and stay stable
<pax> mez isnt it in Web Behavior?
<m0ns00n> Mez: It's in Periperals -> Mouse
<m0ns00n> Change to double click
<m0ns00n> :)
<Mez> ty
<ep> everything is upgraded, I believe. Version of libcurl3 on system is 7.12.3-2ubuntu3. This bzflag2.deb file requires libcurl3 >= 7.13.01  and its the only means I've discovered to install bzflag2 other than compileing (which  also failed)
<supernix> Anyone using KPGP or whatever you call it ?
<seth_k> i am
<seth_k> KGpg
<supernix> Does does it allow for encrypting files and emails like PGP ?
<seth_k> By default, anything you drop onto the icon gets encrypted
<supernix> I was also curious as to what would be a good key to use 
<seth_k> plus, you have a right-click context menu
<seth_k> 1024 is fine
<supernix> It mentioned something about elgamal or something like that never heard that one before 
<seth_k> that's one part of your key
<supernix> I remember hearing about IDEA and Blowfish and gosh many others that I can't recall
<seth_k> the ElGamal subkey
<jpatrick> My partition on the install partitioned a disc but it was marked unuseable
<jpatrick> anyone know how I can fix this?
<apokryphos> KTorrent 1.0 out.. nice
<apokryphos> seems less buggy so far
<jpatrick> fixed it :D
<Mez> KTorrent?
<supernix> I can't understand why people are using torrent instead of Emule
<supernix> If an applet crashes and you recreate it in the panel will you have two of them in the panel when you reboot ?
<seth_k> you shouldn't, no
<supernix> good
<supernix> I found that if you create a applet then when you open the list again it is greyed out
<apokryphos> supernix: because torrents are better :P
<apokryphos> My experience with Emule is pretty bad; was only reasonably ok for songs, but that was because it could go through Gnuttella, IIRC
<seth_k> yeah, I've never had good experiences with a *mule client
<supernix> But emule had a feature to keep bad people from accessing your server
<_pablo> i have got a problem with little problem and it would be nice if somebody could help me solving it
<jjesse> wwhats up pablo?
<_pablo> sry i have got a little problem and it would be nice if somebody could help me solving it
<_pablo> my clock works too fast
<jjesse> time clock?
<_pablo> yes
<jjesse> does it move as fast on your bios?
<_pablo> no in my bios it move right
<supernix> pablo do you mean your clock is ahead by X hours compared to your bios ?
<_pablo> when in real time 1 hour is left on my pc the clock shows 2 hours
<supernix> you just need to adjust your time _pablo 
<supernix> the time is just setup for the wrong time zone for your area
<supernix> the default is UT time
<_pablo> no i've done this for three times
<_pablo> it seams that the clock count milliseconds insteat of seconds
<seth_k> using a 2.6.12 kernel?
<_pablo> yes the latest kubuntu version
<_pablo> i think this includes kernel 2.6.12 but one second i will look it up
<_pablo> 2.6.10-5  is the kerne
<_pablo> thanks for your trys cya
<jeanluc> Hi  guys
<chris12349> hey
<jeanluc> I just got a new mouse!! logitech mx 510 :) I love it its really good
<chris12349> ive got the 518, great mouse
<jeanluc> yup
<chris12349> did you get you system all reinstalled?
<jeanluc> I reinstalled it for a third time
<chris12349> nuclear option huh
<jeanluc> so right now im updating the source.list thing
<jeanluc> isn't there a way to update it with out editiing the file in kate?
<chris12349> I think there is a way in synamptic
<jeanluc> no in the consle there was a cmd to just save one from some website
<chris12349> synaptic*
<chris12349> hmm im not sure
<kalenedrael> command-line is easier
<kalenedrael> (i think)
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<chris12349> yup i agree
<jeanluc> but I need to
<chris12349> I think he is trying to add to sources.list
<jeanluc> update the sources.list file
<chris12349> without using vi or pico 
<apokryphos> jeanluc: I think it's better for you to learn what you're doing this time
<jeanluc> ya im reading that tutorial
<jeanluc> I think I edited the file right
<jeanluc> isn't there a file on the internet that was already edited?
<chris12349> jeanluc: have you looked over this? http://ubuntuguide.org
<apokryphos> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<apokryphos> jeanluc: there is, but you should learn what you're doing this time
<chris12349> oops
<chris12349> sorry jeanluc after reading the wiki using the above said guide would be a bad idea for a new user
<jeanluc> hmm
<pv> The problem with the wiki is that it is incomplete and not very organized.
<jeanluc> why don't they just update the version avalible for dload so you don't have to do this
<chris12349> oh I was just refering to the guidelines, I didn't realize there was such a thing
<apokryphos> pv: true, but it's far more comprehensive in the areas it does cover. Still, it's always improving.
<jeanluc> ??ubuntu
<apokryphos> chris12349: I gave him my sources.list before, he's just referring to that...
<chris12349> ah
<jeanluc> ?? ubuntu
<kinfo> No match for "ubuntu"
<jeanluc> ?? sources
<kinfo> No match for "sources"
<apokryphos> heh
<jeanluc> ?? why am I dumb
<kinfo> No match for "why"
<apokryphos> why are you flooding the channel, is a better question
<apokryphos> If you're "dumb" it's because you're wilfully so
<apokryphos> as in, you don't wish to put in any effort to figure anything out. You won't survive long in Linux
<jeanluc> <- linux noob so used to windows and not having to do anything :(
<apokryphos> wouldn't you like to rectify that situation?
<apokryphos> Mindlessly doing the process again clearly isn't going to help in any sort of long-term
<jeanluc> I have an amd
<jeanluc> but its not 64 bit
<jeanluc> so
<jeanluc> its i386?
<apokryphos> correct
<jeanluc> ok
<apokryphos> well, you can use the 386 stuff
<jeanluc> so I un-# those lines
<apokryphos> yes
<jeanluc> and I save the file in my home folder?
<jeanluc> # For i386 Only
<jeanluc> # [CHANGE_ME]  : For an i386 machine, uncomment the line below.
<jeanluc> deb ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/gift-fasttrack unstable main
<jeanluc> is this the correct way  
<apokryphos> yes
<jeanluc> ok 
<jeanluc> I set the mirrors to the closest ones
<jeanluc> now where do I put the file?
<jeanluc> ect/apt/
<jeanluc> ?
<jeanluc> shit this is where I get confused
<apokryphos> jeanluc: it gives you exact instructions
<jeanluc> ya you overwrite it by saving in  kate
<jeanluc> right?
<apokryphos> if you have downloaded, saved, and altered the file to your computer's needs, then proceed to step 3
<jeanluc> jeanluc@ubuntu:~$ sudo mv /ect/apt/sources.list
<jeanluc> mv: missing file argument
<jeanluc> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<jeanluc> is what I get when I type
<jeanluc> ~$ sudo mv /ect/apt/sources.list in consle
<apokryphos> Do you know what mv does? 
<jeanluc> no
<apokryphos> You can view the manual pages of a command by typing, in konsole, man {somecommand}
<apokryphos> There it will tell you its usage, possible options, and what it does
<apokryphos> i.e. for more information on man, type man man
<kalenedrael> heh
<apokryphos> You can quit from man pages by typing q
<jeanluc> ok what is my working directory?
<jeanluc> *home/jeanluc ?
<jeanluc> or /ect/apt
<apokryphos> Your working directory is a directory which you would work in. That is, a directory in which you would have permissions.
<apokryphos> To view which directory you are in you can type "pwd"
<jeanluc> so /home/jeanluc
<apokryphos> pwd -- print working directory
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> so if mv moves things
<apokryphos> from viewing the manual page of mv, did you notice the syntax of it?
<jeanluc> I need to type sudo mv /home/jeanluc/sources.list /ect/apt/sources.list?
<apokryphos> Note that in UNIX systems you can either use absolute filenames (i.e. mv /home/username/file /some/other/file) or relative ones... so if you're in /home/username, typing mv file /some/other/file will do just the same as the first one
<apokryphos> Absolute path, rather, I should say.
<apokryphos> also, in Linux the tilde (~) can be used to represent /home/youruser 
<jeanluc> ok this is what im getting
<jeanluc> jeanluc@ubuntu:~$ sudo mv /home/jeanluc/sources.list /ect/apt/
<jeanluc> mv: cannot move `/home/jeanluc/sources.list' to `/ect/apt/sources.list': No such file or directory
<jeanluc> jeanluc@ubuntu:~$
<jeanluc> jeanluc@ubuntu:~$ sudo mv /home/jeanluc/sources.list /ect/apt/
<jeanluc> mv: cannot move `/home/jeanluc/sources.list' to `/ect/apt/sources.list': No such file or directory
<jeanluc> jeanluc@ubuntu:~$
<apokryphos> It's good practice to backup files like that first before you're overwriting them
<kalenedrael> spell it correctly
<kalenedrael> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> that's what this is for: sudo  mv  /etc/apt/sources.list  /etc/apt/sources.list.`date +%y%m%d-%H%M`
<chris12349> I would suggest making a backup of sources.list (sources_old.list) or something
<jeanluc> I have
<apokryphos> (note also in Linux that there is no "rename" command... you can use mv to rename files)
<_nikkia> apokryphos: man rename
<chris12349> apokryphos: will that add the current date to the filename?
<Poromies> jeanluc: yea be careful with typo's when using commandline :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: ssh!
<nikkia> apokryphos: i find 'rename' to be a very useful linux command
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, thats another useful command, good choice :P
<apokryphos> Funny, I always just used mv. 
<apokryphos> chris12349: correct
<apokryphos> nikkia: ever used krename? That's really great, too.
<chris12349> that will be incredibly helpful to me...thanks!
<nikkia> apokryphos: once, i think
<nikkia> apokryphos: at least, i remember using *a* GUI renamer, i assume it was krename
<apokryphos> nikkia: I was going to package it but apparently it's in some Debian repo, so hey :P
<apokryphos> anyhow, jeanluc: now you just want to put your new sources.list in the appropriate place
<jeanluc> ok I did
<jeanluc> but now
<jeanluc> when I open kynaptic
<jeanluc> Type 'US' is not known on line 42 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeanluc> why do we have 
<jeanluc> why do I have to do this 
<Mez> jeanluc - use http://www.pastebin.com and paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> It says they're something wrong with your file there, on guess which line :P
<chris12349> ;) easy fix jeanluc  this stuff will become second nature very soon
<Mez> apokryphos, somehow I don't think jeanluc is an idiot :D
<apokryphos> jeanluc: apt sources are the places that Ubuntu would look for repositories. More sources, more repositories
<apokryphos> Mez: hence the smilie ;-)
<Mez> apokryphos, yeah, but - text that seems insulting comes across as insulting whether it's got a smile on the end or not
<apokryphos> Mez: I disagree. If you think a smilie has no affect over the bearing of the interpretation of a post then I can't really agree at all -- it's plainly not the case.
<jeanluc> well I do code php so im not a complete ass to debugging shit
<apokryphos> Cool, good start. You should find many things slightly easier then
<Mez> apokryphos, when it's not noticable it des
<jeanluc> so
<Mez> and please, jeanluc, mind your language
<jeanluc> why do I have to update this file
<jeanluc> shouldn't it already be updated by kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Mez: the smilie was not noticeable? I'm sorry you missed it; quite clear to me.
<apokryphos> jeanluc: not really, because some of the repositories you may be adding includes non-free stuff and other things not supported officially by Ubuntu
<jpatrick> How do I change myself to root on a folder? - I'm trying to edit sources.list
<Mez> apokryphos, actually the smilie came across as making the sentence more patronising to me apokryphos and does so moer now I re-read
* nikkia suggests use of an irc client that uses nice icons for smilies :P
<nikkia> its hard to miss them when they're a nice round yellow face stuck on the end of the line...
<apokryphos> Mez: You are of course perfectly entitled to your interpretation. I may come off pedantic, but it's plainly not my intention. This is the third time today the guy comes in asking for precisely the exact same thing
<jeanluc> this is gay
<apokryphos> Mez: the whole reasoning behind it is that the user learns something rather than blindly following commands
<Mez> jpatrcik - right click the file, click on actions, and then click edit as root
<Mez> apokryphos, but to me you seem to be being unhelpful
<jpatrick> okay thanks
<apokryphos> jeanluc: I don't think Linux systems are gay or not gay ;-)
<kalenedrael> ok, jeanluc, you modify the file so kubuntu knows where to update its package lists from
<Mez> and jeanluc, please mind your conduct
<jeanluc> why don't you give me the commands please and then tell me what they mean
<apokryphos> Mez: telling him the exact command I told him the first two times would evidently be more unhelpful
<kalenedrael> wow jeanluc, you can't open up a file in a text editor?
<apokryphos> jeanluc: we can work out the problem with your sources.list... you didn't follow the instructions exactly, else you wouldn't be getting the error. Why not pastebin them, as was suggested?
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<pax> anyone knows how to set aliases permanently?
<jeanluc> IDK wtf paste bin is
<kalenedrael> pax, in your .bash_profile
<pax> thx
<kalenedrael> or .bashrc
<apokryphos> jeanluc: www.pastebin.com -> go there, enter in the sources.list, and then once you've posted it, provide the link in this channel
<kalenedrael> they both have more or less the same function... but i forget what the difference is, specifically
<apokryphos> common practice in IRC, on many occassions.
<pax> kalenedrael: no easy way to save them by command?
<kalenedrael> well, open up the files and edit them
<nikkia> kalenedrael: one is sourced only at login, the other each time a shell is spawned
<pax> alright :)
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> its on pastebin
<Mez> link ?
<nikkia> kalenedrael: iirc, _profile is the one done once at login
<kalenedrael> ah
<nikkia> and also, iirc, .bash_login works too
<kalenedrael> ok
<nikkia> and it probably reads in .profile too, just to be compatible :)
<Mez> jeanluc - what's the link on pastebin for it?
<kalenedrael> heh
<apokryphos> jeanluc: check line 42 and what do you think might be going wrong with it
<Mez> pax, I've always used ~/.bashrc
<apokryphos> jeanluc: apt tries to read any line that isn't commented out
<nikkia> ah, by default, bash only reads .bashrc when it is a non-interface shell
<pax> Mez: that's where I found the default ones like ls -al and ls -l ..etc
<Mez> but you can also edit /etc/bash.bashrc
<nikkia> interface? i meant interactive
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> it said
<Mez> pax, then you add your own
<jeanluc> un comment the server closet to youi
<jeanluc> so I did
<nikkia> mez, according to the manual, that's a bad idea...
<jeanluc> so wtf does it want?
<pax> Mez: nah  I just want to save them for me as single user so .bashrc looks like the right place, thx :)
<pax> or am I understanding this wrong?
<nikkia> the *rc files only get read by non-interactive shells by default, so you want aliases in .bash_profile, unless your .bash_profile source's .bashrc, but that would kind of defeat the purpose of having two seperate configuration files that get executed in different circumstances
<apokryphos> jeanluc: something is wrong with that very line 42... it's not a link to a repository, so why isn't it commented out?
<nikkia> altho, i must admit, *most* console windows don't create shells with login prefs
<apokryphos> jeanluc: as I said, apt tries to read everything that isn't commented out. That's not a repository, so apt doesn't want it.
<jeanluc> Yes I know I fixed it
<nikkia> oh, wait, that business about ignoring them by default only applies in sh-compatibility
* nikkia reads further and wonders how on earth bash manages to start in less than 3 seconds :)
<Mez> jeanluc -where did you get that sources.list from?
<apokryphos> !kudos
<ubotu> kudos is probably at http://kudos.berlios.de
<jeanluc> that site w/ tutorial
<apokryphos> Mez: there
<apokryphos> nikkia: do you ever use prelink?
<Mez> ah, kk
<nikkia> apokryphos: believe it or not, i have no idea what that term is referring to, i *might* i dunno
<nikkia> apokryphos: to me, pre-link is an ancient dinosaur of a technique from early linux/unix days that noone uses anymore, for distributing software
<apokryphos> nikkia: no-one at all? :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: and i very much doubt you mean THAT kind of pre-linking
<supernix> just curious does anyone know of a program that will allow you to keep multiple notes in the same program ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: pretty sure, haven't seen it used since about 1995
<apokryphos> I remember using it once before and being mildly happy with it
<apokryphos> good description: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml
<nikkia> apokryphos: i really think we're talking about two different 'pre-link' concepts
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, that's different
<apokryphos> supernix: what type of notes?
<apokryphos> nikkia: ok
<supernix> Um hmm they would be equal to rtf format not sure what they use in Linux
<nikkia> apokryphos: the pre-link i remember was where you roll all of your .o files, stripped of symbols, into a .a file, then ship it with a tiny shell script tagged on that does the final link, it was used to ship binary executables in the days when libc wasn't stable
<jeanluc> sudo apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> Yeah, that's not it.
<apokryphos> This works with shared libraries; kind of preloading, I guess
<nikkia> yeah, i see that
<apokryphos> supernix: not sure at all quite, but if you just mean ordinary notes.. KNotes is good
<supernix> I guess the notes might be or could be html formatted
<apokryphos> jeanluc: sudo apt-get update    --- that will refresh your sources for apt to use
<apokryphos> jeanluc: apt-get upgrade would try to upgrade all packages installed
<nikkia> supernix: you could always use emacs and one of its many notes-systems :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: trying to remember if it actually sped up my system when I used it ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i doubt it
<nikkia> apokryphos: it might on occasionally used binaries where the libraries it uses aren't used elsewhere
<apokryphos> Hm, ok. I may try it out; takes ages to set up however.
<nikkia> apokryphos: for the majority of libs, they're going to be in memory ready for ld.so anyway
<nikkia> apokryphos: it sounds like more gentoo voodoo to me
<apokryphos> nikkia: saw it recommended (kind of) on kudos
<nikkia> 'look!! look!!! it loaded 0.0001uS faster the second time around!!'
<apokryphos> Gentoo black magic, dundundun
<apokryphos> :-O
<nikkia> apokryphos: my reasoning is...
<nikkia> any lib that is pre-linked in, and is commonly used, is just padding the size of the executable, which will more negatively affect the load/start time than any perceived benefit in side-stepping ld.so's caching algorithms
* apokryphos goes off to learn about ld.so
<nikkia> anything you don't use often enough to justify that, you're probably not using enough to care about a slight increase in load time, anyway
<nikkia> ie, you might shave 10mS loading time off an app you use once every 3 weeks, IMO utterly pointless
<supernix> What is emacs ?
<pv> um, was prelinking not about resolving symbols?
<apokryphos> nikkia: I see what you mean
<nikkia> supernix: an editor/programming environment/operating systems
<nikkia> s/systems/system/
<supernix> oic ty nikkia 
<apokryphos> supernix: *cough* for old fogies *cough* 8)
<nikkia> supernix: its a highly configurable and extendable editor written entirely in lisp
<supernix> Nice
<supernix> I was using a program called Essential PIM in XP and it was a nice PIM with multi note feature
<nikkia> i just use knotes and/or text files that i put in ~/ipod_notes that get synced to my ipod :)
<apokryphos> KNotes is good, you should try it. Integrates with other KDE PIM stuff too (so goes into Kontact)
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh for a kpod :/
<supernix> I just realized what your talking about yeah I have used it several times
<apokryphos> nikkia: whatwhat?
<nikkia> apokryphos: a kde version of gtkpod, that could interact with kontact, knotes, etc
<nikkia> i know gtkpod can sync kontact addressbooks, but still, something native to kde would be soooo nice
<supernix> It is nice but you have not way of formatting text
<apokryphos> nikkia: cool
<nikkia> supernix: the functionality is almost certainly there
<nikkia> supernix: its just not exposed
<apokryphos> nikkia: haven't tried, but amaroK is meant to be decent for iPod crimes
<nikkia> apokryphos: repeat after me... NO...AAC...SUPPORT :P
<apokryphos> hehe =)
<apokryphos> Anyone here tried an iRiver? Looking over iRiver PMP-100 (I believe it was). Looks quite good
<supernix> LOL you got me nikkia it is there you just have to enable richtext 
<apokryphos> are iRivers justly neglected that much?
<supernix> funny I thought richtext was a M$ thing
<nikkia> supernix: i *knew* knotes uses a rich text control, because it allows each note to use different colours
<nikkia> supernix: no, rich text is a generic term for a text view that can have formatting applied to it
<apokryphos> Microsoft {someoldversion} used .rtf though, didn't it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: MS still use rtf
<apokryphos> as default, I mean
<supernix> kewl I didn't know that 
<nikkia> apokryphos: and RTF is actually very little more than a 'embrace and extend' of TeX :)
* jeanluc is stupid
<supernix> Just please don't add that M
<apokryphos> jeanluc: how's it going?
<jeanluc> works
<jeanluc> just installed firefox
<apokryphos> great!
<jeanluc> ya
<nikkia> supernix: how about a D ?
<apokryphos> :)
<jeanluc> thanks for making me do it
<jeanluc> cuz now I know
<jeanluc> :p
<nikkia> supernix: RTFD is pretty good
* supernix smiles
* jeanluc slaps supernix's smile off his face
<supernix> What does it mean by accept incomming notes though ?
<apokryphos> another good guide, jeanluc
<apokryphos> !rute
<ubotu> methinks rute is a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<nikkia> supernix: knotes can be used for collaboration
<jeanluc> now
<apokryphos> It'll probably suck, for most people, looking through these, but they can be really helpful in the future
<jeanluc> how come they don't allow mp3 in kubuntu
<nikkia> supernix: ie, you can push notes to someone else's knotes setup
<supernix> wow that is kewl
<apokryphos> jeanluc: it is allowed if you get the appropriate packages, but for some reason it's apparently not working for you
* jeanluc wants to know how come I can't play mp3's in linux
<nikkia> supernix: never tried it, so i have no idea if it works (properly) or not
<jeanluc> now porky
<supernix> I guess it is hard to compete with POP3 
<jeanluc> can you help me with mp3's?
<jeanluc> please
<nikkia> supernix: urgh, pop3??! people still use that?
<apokryphos> if amarok is installed and amarok-engines is, then as far as I know MP3s should work perfectly
<apokryphos> nikkia: yes :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: poor deluded souls
<apokryphos> nikkia: what are the demigods of this day using?
<nikkia> apokryphos: imap, of course
<uniq> hello.
<nikkia> apokryphos: same as they've been using since 1996 when it surpassed pop3 in features and usability :)
<apokryphos> oh
* apokryphos is reminded of cvs and svn
<jeanluc> nope
<jeanluc> mp3 doesn't work
<apokryphos> nikkia: any real [attempted]  justified reason for still using pop?
<jeanluc> in amorak
<uniq> imap with serverside spam/virus/rules filtering. :)
<nikkia> some of us are even looking forward to the push-mail technologies and forward-without-upload stuff in the next version of imap
<nikkia> apokryphos: pop3 uses slightly less network bandwidth
<nikkia> apokryphos: some would argue that pop3 is better for offline use, but i would argue thats down to how you configure your mail client, every client i've used has had a 'pull from imap to local folders for offline reading' option anyway
<jeanluc> ok
<nikkia> uniq, imap is even better for client-side spam filtering than pop3
<jeanluc> WTF mp3's won't play they do but no audio
<jeanluc> :(
<nikkia> as you can just receive headers, apply blacklists to them, without downloading the rest
<apokryphos> handy
<nikkia> and the equivalent pop3 mechanism isn't standard and only works on a few pop3 servers
<jeanluc> yes its handy now help me with mp3's please
<tommy> mybe is sound card
<apokryphos> jeanluc: so they do play...
<jeanluc> its not
<tommy> maybe
<jeanluc> yes but I hear nothing
<jeanluc> and my sound card work in winblows
<nikkia> jeanluc: don't be so needy
<uniq> nikkia: i don't like clientside things. serverside owns :) my ibook is overloaded enought as it is OK to have the thousands of mails on a server far far away :)
<apokryphos> jeanluc: you get sound from other audio types?
<jeanluc> yes .wav
<nikkia> uniq, *nod*
<jeanluc> but most of my collection is on mp3
<nikkia> uniq, i recently turned on boxtrapper on my mail server :/
<nikkia> uniq, even with spamassassin i was getting far too much
<apokryphos> I used spamassassin for a friend of mine's email and it's worked well so far
<apokryphos> no real complaints. GMail is still the best spam filter :P
<jeanluc> yes
<jeanluc> I agree
<jeanluc> I love gmail
<apokryphos> I think I've had two spam emails since I signed up
<jeanluc> :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: if i turn off every one of my anti-spam protections, i receive upwards of 500-1000 spams a day
<jeanluc> all mine went in spam
<apokryphos> nikkia: yeouch
<nikkia> apokryphos: its the price of a 10 year old domain name
<apokryphos> moths to the flame
<jeanluc> but only problem some stuff that is not spam gets placed in spam folder
<apokryphos> nikkia: good to know that they're always there for some light reading
<uniq> nikkia: i use rblsmtpd, spamassassin and procmail to filter things..  and clamav + f-prot virus for scanning. still i get some spam.
<nikkia> apokryphos: the really weird thing is...
<nikkia> apokryphos: my mailboxes receive spam addressed to a demon address i used in 1994
<apokryphos> nikkia: some determined spammers ;-)
<jeanluc> whats a demon adress?
<nikkia> apokryphos: and i have no idea how the two got linked, because i left demon in jan 1995 and the domain name was setup when i moved to california
<nikkia> jeanluc: demon is a british ISP
<nikkia> jeanluc: in the early days of the internet it was the only affordable choice for internet access in the UK
<nikkia> (10/mo prepaid a year in advance)
<jeanluc> ok
<supernix> what do you use to play midi files with ?
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> in 1995 I was 2
<jeanluc> and just learning how to use win 95 :P
<apokryphos> tell me you're lying ;-)
<jeanluc> no
<jeanluc> I  havve pics to prove
<jeanluc> brb I will go scan them
<apokryphos> stop
<supernix> My first PC was a Macintosh Performa 4150 as I recall
<supernix> that was back in 94
* nikkia worries about the sanity of someone that carries around pics of them using win95 aged 2
<nikkia> supernix: my first was a 286-12 w/1MB of ram and a paradise 512k card in 1989 :)
* apokryphos has a few pictures of him at 2/3, but wearing a hat rather than on a comp
<nikkia> apokryphos: do you carry them around for easy-scanning action ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i suspect not, ergo i do not worry so much about your sanity :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: nope, on my site for easy-downloading action
<apokryphos> (actually, I generally keep it on the hard-drive)
<danie1> kubuntu rocks :)
<apokryphos> My dad scanned around 200 old photos not too long ago. Great classics.
<apokryphos> rocks my socks
<danie1> um, what?
<apokryphos> unrivalled rhyme
<danie1> rocks with the fox, for sure
<jeanluc> ok here is me in 1995 
<jeanluc> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2924/47ne.jpg
* apokryphos shoots foxes
<danie1> explain to me why the british localization of firefox is installed with kubuntu, yet firefox itself isn't
<apokryphos> jeanluc: what are you doing, you should be in bed!
<nikkia> apokryphos: someone has to, now they're not allowed to hunt them anymore
<jeanluc> I  should be in bed?
<apokryphos> jeanluc: you evidently escaped from bed (pyjamas are a key indication) to do some evil deeds on the computer
<nikkia> apokryphos: otherwise, before you know it, we'll be building pyramids and other assorted monuments for them
<jeanluc> yes
<jeanluc> I stole money
<jeanluc> when I was 2
<apokryphos> nikkia: I kind of imagine Konqueror as an impersonal machine chasing down the foxes
<jeanluc> when my parents were asleep
<nikkia> apokryphos: i reckon he was downloading kiddy porn :)
<apokryphos> ...so it gets worse.
<apokryphos> Quite the trouble-child
<apokryphos> nikkia: what, his classmates? =)
<nikkia> apokryphos: classmates? age 2 ??? you lived in a harsh school area!
<danie1> jeanluc: um, how old are you?
<nikkia> danie1: logically, 12
<apokryphos> at two you're old enough to learn plenty. Doing anything else is wasted time
<apokryphos> playing? Bah!
<apokryphos> nikkia: I don't believe him ;-)
<danie1> i thought i was young at 14
<nikkia> apokryphos: me neither, tbh
<danie1> computer geeks are getting younger ;)
<apokryphos> Linux gurus are getting older
<jeanluc> lucy "I'm home"
<nikkia> oh well, beastbenders time
<supernix> man it sucks everytime I tell kaffiene to take a snapshot of a mpg video it crashes
<apokryphos> nikkia: you mean BigBrother time ;-)
* apokryphos hasn't watched EastEnders for a few weeks -- missing out.
* apokryphos out for a bit
<jeanluc> how old is everyone here?
<supernix> 32
<danie1> 14
* jeanluc is 13
<danie1> you win
<danie1> ;)
<jeanluc> horray
<danie1> barely
<danie1> when are you going to be 14?
<jeanluc> Who loves Microsoft Windows XP?
<danie1> i do! i do!
<jeanluc> inl ike 7 months
<jeanluc> in like*
<danie1> 15 in 2 weeks :D
<jeanluc> w00t
<danie1> what country?
<danie1> france?
<jeanluc> origanaly
<danie1> but now?
<jeanluc> don't speak french though
<jeanluc> us
<jeanluc> I live in texas
<danie1> so why should you be in bed?
<shogo> french here \o_
<jeanluc> becuase
<jeanluc> of that pic
<jeanluc> I was in pjs
<jeanluc> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2924/47ne.jpg
<danie1> ugh, all i could do on a computer when i was 5 was use ms paint :P
<jeanluc> I was 2
<jeanluc> :p
<jeanluc> and  programing C++
<danie1> in that picture?!!
<jeanluc> and using unix
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> I could use it
<jeanluc> and under stand what I was doing at 2
<jeanluc> and that pic was me at 2 or 3
<danie1> you're kidding!
<jeanluc> no
<danie1> i don't remember being 2 :)
<jeanluc> me either
<jeanluc> :S
<danie1> yet you knew c++?
<jeanluc> no I was kidding
<danie1> what were you doing in the pic?
<danie1> i see an image on the screen
<jeanluc> playing
<jeanluc> "ruff's bone"
<danie1> you weren't using kubuntu, that's for sure ;)
<jeanluc> you though a bone at a dog
<jeanluc> and he ran and got it
<jeanluc> I still have the cd
<danie1> how do you win?
<jeanluc> idk
<jeanluc> I forgot
<jeanluc> wow
<danie1> my favorite game from the early 90s was lode runner
<jeanluc> they still sell it
<jeanluc> http://software.discoveryvip.com/Product/KIDS/KIDS INTERACTIVE STORYBOOKS/RUFFS BONE LIVING BOOKS.phphttp://software.discoveryvip.com/Product/KIDS/KIDS INTERACTIVE STORYBOOKS/RUFFS BONE LIVING BOOKS.php
<jeanluc> http://www.kidsclick.com/descrip/ruffsbone.htm
<danie1> you can still get lode runner, too -- a free download ("abandonware")
<jeanluc> 207.235.152.20
<jeanluc> 207.235.152.20
<jeanluc> 207.235.152.20
<jeanluc> 207.235.152.20
<jeanluc> 207.235.152.20
<jeanluc> 207.235.152.20207.235.152.20
<jeanluc> 207.235.152.20
<danie1> hey!  stop hacking me!
<shogo> stop flooding too
<danie1> wait, that's not my ip :)
<danie1> you certainly act like you could hack at 2 :P
<jeanluc> :p
<jeanluc> that would be great
<jeanluc> daniel
<danie1> yes?
<jeanluc> your ip is 24.128.249.213
<jeanluc> and your  isp
<jeanluc> is comcast
<jeanluc> do you live near boston?
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* jeanluc was kicked off #kubuntu by Mez (Spam)
<Mez> :-"
* mode/#Kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<jeanluc> sorry mez
* danie1 prepares to watch a fight.
<Mez> danie1, there wont be a fight
* jeanluc puches daniel
<Mez> jeanluc, don't start one
<danie1> ow!
* jeanluc says "ok"
<danie1> how many kubuntu users are there in texas, jeanluc?
<jeanluc> idk
<jeanluc> teh guy across the street
<jeanluc> got me into linux
<jeanluc> he has  rhce
<danie1> ?
<jeanluc> redhat certified engineer
<danie1> oooooooo
<supernix> Could someone tell me what you can use to play midi files ?
<jeanluc> quick time
<jeanluc> idk
<danie1> rosegarden :)
<danie1> you can sequence and transpose them, too
<danie1> receive input from digital pianos and guitars, too
<danie1> but i think that's a little extreme
<jeanluc> but sound card
<jeanluc> has to have midi
<supernix> what is sequense ?
<supernix> I have a bunch of midi files I was wanting to listen to
<danie1> composition -- overlap tracks, like parts of a orchestra
<danie1> if you just want to listen, i wouldn't recommend rosegarden :)
<supernix> I have tried kaffiene and Juk and amorak or whatever that was still no luck
<danie1> is there a special codec?
<danie1> idk
<jeanluc> for midi
<jeanluc> LMAO
<jeanluc> no
<danie1> jeanluc: why is that laughable?
<supernix> every time I try to open kmidi it says there is something wrong with /dev/sequencer
<danie1> do you have a sequencer device? :D
<supernix> I guess not I don't know what that is 
<supernix> is that hardware or software ?
<danie1> it could be either
<supernix> I looked in /dev/ and did not find anything that said sequencer
<danie1> but i would guess that kmidi would try to create a "virtual" sequencer device
<danie1> where did you get kmidi
<danie1> oh, it's kmid
* nikkia returns
<jeanluc> hi
<jeanluc_v_2> hi
<jeanluc> hi
<jeanluc_v_2> whats up
<jeanluc> not much
<jeanluc_v_2> how come you have my name?
<jeanluc> you stole it from me
<jeanluc_v_2> no, i'm jean luc like in star trek
<danie1> stop talking to yourself
<jeanluc> well screw startrek
<jeanluc_v_2> no its cool
<jeanluc> negative
<danie1> meesa want to kill you
<danie1> wait, wrong star *
<danie1> that's better
<jeanluc> hi
* nikkia glares at jeanluc
* jeanluc o.0
<jeanluc> its seth
<jeanluc> horray
<danie1> jeanluc: i'd say you act like an adolescent, but then i would be insulting myself ;)
<jeanluc> then we can be together
<jeanluc> :p
<seth_k> ermm
* seth_k is slightly disturbed
<jeanluc> damn it
<jeanluc> still no
<jeanluc> MP3
<supernix> dang I just can't win
<supernix> I can't get those darn midi files to play at all
<jeanluc> kubuntu
<jeanluc> is obviously bad for music
<chris12349> actually its pretty easy
<jeanluc> then
<jeanluc> how do I get mp3 to work?
<chris12349> did you install the decoders?
<supernix> I forgot what I used I think it was Amorak or something like that to play some MP3 files
<jeanluc> no
<chris12349> you need to install those
<jeanluc> where are the decoders
<jeanluc> well which ones?
<nikkia> chris, you're wasting your time, people have been pointing him in the right direction all day
<chris12349> you need to learn how to search on google ;)
<jeanluc> for mp3's
<jeanluc> are they in kynaptic?
<chris12349> it depends on what apt sources you have 
<jeanluc> is it the gst ream thing?
<chris12349> theres about a million forums / pages describing the process I think it would be best for you to go search those out.  With this OS you really need to understand what you are doing when you make changes
<chris12349> plus you will find a lot of other good information on the way
<jeanluc> damnit
<jeanluc> Ineed music
<jeanluc> :(
<jeanluc> OK
<jeanluc> can some one please help
<jeanluc> I googled and found nothing
<jeanluc> I'm done with linux if it can't play mp3s
<gdh> jeanluc: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<gdh> and now, to bed. nna
<fabietto> hello
<chris12349> hey
<fabietto> how are you
<chris12349> good and you?
<fabietto> fine tanks..
<jeanluc> chirs
<chris12349> yeah?
<jeanluc> did you have to install stuff to get mp3 to work?
<chris12349> yes it doesn't work out of the box
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> can you help me please
<chris12349> where are you stuck?
<jeanluc> idk where to start
<jeanluc> I tried
<jeanluc> gst reamer mad
#kubuntu 2006-07-10
<RawSewage> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47377&highlight=xmlspy
<z00m_> i think it would have been better installing the 32bit version, lets just hope they bring out more 64bit apps
<gioacchino> I must remove  wine 0.9.9 and install wine  20030115  ?
<ChefWill> anyone know the command line command to show battery life?
<RawSewage> gioacchino, maybe ask in #Ubuntu
<fek_> ChefWill: cat /proc/acpi/BAT0/state
<fek_> or BAT1
<gatekeeper> z00m_: got to scoot off, will keep my eye out for you, sorry I was unable to help
<z00m_> hey no worries friend, you did help me find out that there is not an amd64 version ... lol
<z00m_> :D
<z00m_> gatekeeper: take care speak later ;)
<gatekeeper> z00m_: you take care too speak later :-)
<actinic> no sound in UT ... 'open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy' <---error message
<actinic> anyone experience this?
<crimsun> actinic: make sure nothing has grabbed /dev/*dsp* prior to your executing UT.
<actinic> how?
<crimsun> lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<actinic> and if so?
<crimsun> kill those processes.
<actinic> killall artsd worked
<actinic> why in Kubuntu?  Never a prob  in Ubuntu
<tron_> i need help. i cant get easyubuntu to download, it keeps getting 404 errors
<Ashex> does anyone else have issues with youtube and the sound lagging?
<actinic> maybe easyubuntu is down?
<gioacchino> how to get Wine 20030115  ????????????
<gioacchino> I searc it but I found wine 0.9.16
<Ashex> who needs easyubuntu?
<tron_> i do
<RawSewage> I dont have Flash installed now, but when I did, YouTube sound lagged
<tron_> i keep getting 404 errors
<tron_> and package not found
<Ashex> Download easyubuntu from here: http://24.16.108.94/~ahmed/easyubuntu.tar.gz
<Ashex> I threw it on my server for ya
<tron_> thanx
<tron_> do i just get everything there?
<Ashex> download that file and extract the contents
<actinic> 404 error: server is down
<actinic> that's always the case
<Ashex> and then in konsole run python easyubuntu.py
<Ashex> and you'll be up and running
<Ashex> if you want to distribute that link use http://local.chipnick.com/~ahmed/easyubuntu.tar.gz
<tron_> what do i type to run python?
<tron_> run python easyubuntu.py?
<Ashex> python
<Ashex> :P
<erov> digg.com still aligns text to the left too much.. although the font is changed (and it looks sickly)
<erov> i preferred the dejavu sans
<gioacchino> how to istall a tar.bz2 ??
<sensei> You don't
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: pbuilder can take a tar.bz2 and make a package
<erov> which it says it still is but.. argh.. those msttcorefonts made everything look really bad in konqueror
<RawSewage> sorry
<gioacchino> how to istall a tar.bz2  with tar command??
<erov> heh no problem at least someone gave me a try
<gioacchino> tar -xvf ?
<RawSewage> you can uninstall them
<erov> and you say it appears fine in your Konq right?
<erov> yeah i know
<erov> <-- doing :D
<RawSewage> www.digg.com only shows me a header logo.  I cant even see the page
<Ashex> tar zxvf
<erov> thats probably because for some reason the entire page is blocked by the default strings konqueror filters
<koriel> I'm getting an error that cdrecord don't have permissions to open the device....
<erov> in it's "ad filter" section .. thats what happened to me anyways
<RawSewage> oh
<Ashex> bleh, konqueror is like the equivelant of IE IMO
<RawSewage> I love Konqueror
<Ashex> It works well, but it hates me I guess
<erov> i do too.. only problem ive ever had with it
<tron_> ok, im an idiot, i cant get this easyubuntu installed
<erov> is this .. when digg upgraded their page.. with even more css
<ahmet_> Multisession DVD mount problem
<RawSewage> I disabled adblocker so I can look
<gioacchino> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format  no gx but bz2
<tron_> i extracted it all and now i cant figure out how to run it
<RawSewage> erov, are you talking about the yellow box overlappping the title
<erov> yes
<ahmet_> i do not DVDR1660P1 mount
<erov> minor annoyance but the problem exists doesnt it?? the kde bugs list had people disagreeing and saying it looks fine on theirs
<RawSewage> hm
<omeow> RawSewage: I only have a sligt misalignment problem. (And it takes quite a long time to load the page.)
<omeow> I'll stick with Opera, thank you. ;)
<erov> yes its slight but it exists.. thats all im trying to verify
<RawSewage> erov, well, you werent seeing things, if thats any consolation
<erov> yes thank you ! :D
<erov> it's got to be a khtml css rendering problem
<erov> minor but it is
<ahmet_> how mulsession dvd mount
<erov> i'll re-open the bug session, thanks
<RawSewage> erov, could be a Kubuntu thing
<erov> true
<omeow> I doubt it.
<erov> im gonna do some playing
<omeow> I don't think Kubuntu is changing the KHTML rendering engine for their releases.
<RawSewage> Kubuntu messes with Konqueror
<omeow> Yes, but with the rendering engine too?
<RawSewage> they remove lots of features, to make it easier for Windows idiots
<h3sp4wn> What features ?
<RawSewage> lots of options, which Ive restored
<RawSewage> such as per-folder config
<RawSewage> the Go menu
<RawSewage> etc
<h3sp4wn> Well they are still there then
<h3sp4wn> Unless you have rebuilt kde
<RawSewage> huh?
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> yeah, you have to change the .rc file, or whatever
<RawSewage> I see what you mean.  same engine though
<erov> css is relatively new.. its not unlikely that it is a minor alignment issue .. digg was probably built on/for mozilla/ie anyways.. it may be the result of an IE css hack which backfires on other rendering engines
<h3sp4wn> I prefer kcontrol to the system settings
<RawSewage> for System settings, I prefer adding  Settings to KMenu
<RawSewage> it gives you a nice menu system, with submenus, right from KMenu
<koriel> why I'm not able to write cds but I can write dvds...when trying to write a cd I'm getting permission error of cdrecord
<adrianoc> i install kubuntu, and install gimp fro "apt-get install", but i wanted to install it in Portuguese, how i make ?
<tron_> how do i install easyubuntu once ive downloaded it?
<iarwain_ben-adar> hi tron, what kind of file is it?
<tron_> python?
<tron_> i guess
<tron_> i cant pm with you because im not registered
<iarwain_ben-adar> isn't there a readme with the download? :D
<iarwain_ben-adar> but remember that you use Kubuntu (so you should have Easy Kubuntu ;-) )
<tat_> anyone has working read/write access to a ntfs partition in kubuntu ?
<tron_> is there an easykubuntu?
<iarwain_ben-adar> supposedly, but i did not find it useful
<tat_> tron_ : more easy than it is allready ??
<arseniq> i know how to use apt-get a little so what is the keyword for gnome?
<h3sp4wn> tron_: join #easyubuntu
<iarwain_ben-adar> kubuntu-install
<tat_> arseniq : do you mean ubuntu-desktop ?
<iarwain_ben-adar> :D
<iarwain_ben-adar> my bad :D
<tron_> h3sp4wn theres no one in there
<arseniq> tat_: i think so
<arseniq> i saw a screenshot named ubuntu-desktop
<arseniq> that i remembered i like gnome more than kde
<arseniq> :)
<tat_> arseniq : so apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and you will get the desktop of ubuntu which is gnomew
<arseniq> tat_: will i lost the kde?
<tat_> so are there any hints for ntfs, kernel version some trick to get it work ??
<h3sp4wn> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<erov> captive tat_
<tat_> arseniq : i don't think so, but the window manager will be changed from kdm to gdm
<arseniq> tat_: thanks alot
<tat_> erov : i use ntfsmount with fuse, isn't this liek the same ?
<erov> i guess, i dont know as i havent used it personally just read the claims of captive-ntfs before i switched.. but when I eventually did I wiped my ntfs drives when I was happy (i know this isnt going to work for you just explaining why i never did ) :P
<erov> uses the native dll's from windows right?
<amadeus_> i am trying to install kubuntu on an empty partition. i split the partition into two so that i can allocate a root and a swap area. but for some reason the installation program still wants to include my windows partition. can someone help me?
<SpAwN> hello all im trying to use nmap.....but i keep gettng this....even though im running it as root http://pastebin.ca/83628
<luisandresco> #sltrujillo
<z00m_> SpAwN: have you got a firewall setup ?
<ChefWill> anyone know if there is a way to flip the desktop?
<Murfy^> sure, flip your monitor
<ChefWill> ;/
<ChefWill> software-based
<Murfy^> just curious, why would you want to do that ChefWill?
<ChefWill> well the way i have my laptop setup at times id need it flipped the other way to see it right
<arseniq> how can i install divx, xvid etc. codecs with apt-get?
<mossman> arseniq  try searhing for a program called automatix,  it will load codecs for you
<ChefWill> anyone here use the current applications bar?
<ChefWill> te mac os x style
<tron_> i need help, again... how do i change ownership from root?
<Murfy^> chown
<tron_> thanx...
<tron_> so i just type this: sudo chown user:group?
<tron_> do i need to restart after that
<KaiHanari> does anyone here know how to send a wake on lan packet?
<BluDog_Anchorite> i thought any packet woke it up
<KaiHanari> BluDog_Anchorite, if that were the case it would never stay off
<Eeyore> if any packet woke it up, every broadcast packet would wake it up
<sysrpl> i am having problems compiling glibc ... i am using ../glibc-2.4/configure --prefix=/usr --disable-profile --enable-add-ons --enable-kernel=2.6.0 --libexecdir=/usr/lib/glibc ,,, and then make, but make fails with *** No rule to make target `Versions.all', needed by `abi-versions.h'.  Stop.
<sysrpl> can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<I_Died_Once> question: adept exited telling me that the packages I was installing caused a conflict, breaking my dependencies
<SpAwN> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<I_Died_Once> I cannot get adept to re-open
<I_Died_Once> may day - help
<Eeyore> I_Died_Once: what is going on ?
<I_Died_Once> I was installing stuff with adept
<I_Died_Once> it exited saying an error caused a dependency prob, something to that effect
<I_Died_Once> i cant open adept, says the database is locked
<TheHighChild> I_Died_Once: sudo dpkg --cofingure -a
<Grundee> I have an Nvidia GeForce 7800GT graphics card. I need to use the drivers from nvidia.com in order to use X server (if I do not the screen gets messed up and the program will not exit). When I install Kubuntu I go through the install, reboot, have it configure packages, then start X. It does not work, I reboot in recovery mode to copy drivers from NTFS partition and run them. But I have no compiler to compile them. I download a compi
<Grundee> ...I have no sources for kernel. Try to download them, dselect and apt-get are having tons of errors that they can not stat files and directories because something is not found... What should I do?
<SpAwN> Grundee: u need to install build-essential
<Grundee> apt-get build-essential ?
<Grundee> apt-get instal*
<Grundee> install*
<Grundee> bah
<SpAwN> Grundee: try it..i suck at spelling
<SpAwN> could be spelled diff
<Grundee> That command: "apt-get install build-essential"? That will get compiler, binutils and other junk? Kernel headers and kernel source?
<SpAwN> Grundee: this is a great how-to for manualy installing the driver http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5786
<SpAwN> Grundee: that will install make gcc and a few other things
<SpAwN> Grundee: u will then need to install thekernel source for you currecnt kernel
<AmazingRuss> any of you know anything about openal++?
<omeow> apt-get install nvidia-glx and the kernel sources for your kernel should be enough.
<omeow> I mean linux-restricted-modules.
<SpAwN> omeow: some ppl have had probs with that driver......i am one of them
<omeow> What kind of problems?
<SpAwN> omeow: plus with the officail driveri get better fps
<SpAwN> omeow: it froze my system 2 times
<omeow> But that is the official driver. =/
<SpAwN> omeow: i know
<SpAwN> omeow:but im telling ya the officail one made a big diff
<Grundee> nvidia-glx does not work for me.
<omeow> I can't imagine why.
<SpAwN> omeow: i ran glxgears with the ubuntu ones......got around 12000-13000 fps....i then installed the ones from the nvidia site and got 14000-15000
<omeow> hmhm
<SpAwN> plus the colors look better on this one
<SpAwN> in et the colors where off with the ubuntu ones.......dont know why...but these are my experiences with them
<kuzmaster> !patiance
<ubotu> I know nothing about patiance
<gemidjy> !gemidjy
<ubotu> I know nothing about gemidjy
<SpAwN> Grundee: also on that tutorial....the last step says to reboot....u dont need to....after u modprobe it just restart x and it should worl
<Grundee> ok
<SpAwN> *work
<usp8riot> can someone tell me how to solve this error? bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<gemidjy> usp8riot: put another `
<usp8riot> i'm trying to run an emulator but the konsole doesn't understand the ( key
<gemidjy> what "(" key
<usp8riot> the game has a ( in the title
<gemidjy> either rename it, or use <tab>
<visik7> use a \
<gemidjy> usp8riot: type the first letters of the file and press tab
<usp8riot> tab doesn't work all the time
<gemidjy> usp8riot: is it executable?
<osoh> hi all
<usp8riot> no, just a .smc file, a sega rom
<gemidjy> then use \
<gemidjy> file\ where\ spaces\ exist
<usp8riot> ok, tried using / instead of \ and got a couldn't load rom error
<gemidjy> sort of
<gemidjy> then it is Rom/emulator err
<usp8riot> ok, that maybe why, i'll try again
<usp8riot> this is lame, it's like the _ DOS deal where DOS doesn't understand what a space is
<usp8riot> wtf is up with making consoles that don't understand a key?
<omeow> Could just use quotation marks.
<omeow> Instead of escaping everything.
<gemidjy> usp8riot: what is so difficult to rename it
<usp8riot> thanks, i'll try it. the file name and directory is really long
<omeow> Why not do it in konqueror?
<usp8riot> gemidjy: because i got 1000's of roms
<omeow> May I recommend krename? :)
<gemidjy> usp8riot: use KFileReplace
<usp8riot> omeow: good idea. exactly how? open with....?
<omeow> you'll have to install it via adept
<usp8riot> anyone in here use a genesis emulator?
<dr_willis> usp8riot,  i have in the past. :P
<gemidjy> nevargh heard ofd
<gemidjy> of*
<dr_willis> usp8riot,  i tend tocollect emulators.
<omeow> I used to use one on Windows, but never used one on Linux.
<kakalto> I'm having a rather interesting problem with kernels - when I install the k7 kernel, I can't boot it in normal mode, but I can in recovery mode, no problems. when I disable 'quiet splash' boot options, I get all the output, and it has no errors. However, it stops at keyboard. My keyboard/mouse combo is wireless. I have two options for plugging it in - through 1 (one) USB plug, or with 2 PS/2 plugs, one for mouse, the other for keyboard. bu
<kakalto> et the same problem. Have I been chasing a red herring, or could my wireless kb/mouse have something to do with it?
* kuzmaster wants to know where i can download the wifi manager in .deb format
<dr_willis> i got one for my Dreamcast :)
<dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<kakalto> Extra note: I can boot the -386 kernel fine
<usp8riot> dr_willis: yeah, i have lots and dvd's full of roms. now if i can just find some good emu's to run them in linux
<dr_willis> !info gens
<ubotu> Package gens does not exist in dapper
<dr_willis> heh - apt-cache search emulator
<usp8riot> i tried gens but it said i was missing sdl something when i tried to install
<usp8riot> i got dgen going running sonic but it kind of sucks, just as i heard
<dr_willis> install the sdl   deps I guess. not messed with it inages
<BluDog_Anchorite> usp8riot, zsnes is good for your snes games
<dr_willis> often the emulators  are a littel out of date for Ubuntu.  they update so fast - the disrto cant keep up
<usp8riot> BluDog_Anchorite: yeah, i got it, it's pretty good
<BluDog_Anchorite> mame works as it does in windows.  tuxnes aint to bad, but i have yet to find a decent emu for sega
<I_Died_Once> gah
<I_Died_Once> How do I manually unlock the database for adept?
<I_Died_Once> sudo dpkg --cofingure -a did not work
<usp8riot> zophar's domain says dgen is the best if it will work but apparently my sdl packs or something are too new
<omeow> I_Died_Once: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dr_willis> could always use wine and a windows emulator. :P
<dr_willis> ick eh?
<dr_willis> actually i think that "MESS" can do sega emulation
<usp8riot> dr_willis: yeah, but i've never gotten anything working with wine
<BluDog_Anchorite> yes it can
<BluDog_Anchorite> but extreamly slow
<usp8riot> do you use wine for programs installed in windows or do i have to install them using wine?
<BluDog_Anchorite> mess was never that good to me, other than for nes games
<dr_willis> slow is my amiga emulator on my Pent I system. :P
<BluDog_Anchorite> usp8riot, install them using wine
<dr_willis> heh
<dr_willis> usp8riot,  it can do either.. but its best to install them with wine
<usp8riot> emulating windows emulating a console...the things pc's are capable of these days
<dr_willis> There used to be a 'contest' to nest as many emulators as ya could. :P
<dr_willis> linux, running vmware, running windows, running the amiga emulator, with the amiga emu running a dos emulator,,, and that running a C64 emulator...
<dr_willis> :P
<usp8riot> lol, that would be something
<dr_willis> that reminds me - i never did get that XEN working.
<dr_willis> :P
<usp8riot> i haven't tried it. if it's on zophar's domain, i got it for linux
<kakalto> dr_willis: it's not an issue with my wireless kb/mouse, gladly =)
<dr_willis> a lot of the stuff for zophars - needs to be updated in their reviews
<kakalto> give me a moment, I'll tell what happened
<dr_willis> they got pages/comments  that aint been touched in ages. :P
<usp8riot> i noticed
<I_Died_Once> one more question - how do i enable the root account so I can su and not have to keep sudo'ing ???
<kakalto> ok, so the -k7 kernel will not boot on my system with the kernel boot options 'noapic nolapic', whereas the -386 kernel will boot with such options.
<LjL> !tell I_Died_Once about sudo
<LjL> I_Died_Once: short answer: don't do that. just use "sudo -i" if you really need to stay root for a while.
<kakalto> lol
<omeow> always the same funny answer.
<Alphax> I_Died_Once, or "sudo bash" :)
<kakalto> 'kdesu konsole'
<kakalto> mm?
<I_Died_Once> ...I've done it before but forgot how
<kakalto> ok, so...
<LjL> ok then, then just enable root, mess up your systems, and come here complaining that KControl doesn't work and this and that don't work.
<kakalto> kernel boot options 'noapic nolapic' do exactly what?
<actinic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<usp8riot> kakalto: i think it's for the power saving features, unless i'm mistaken with apci
<kakalto> apci is definately power saving, dunno what apic is
<usp8riot> yeah, i get them mixed up, i was wondering what the other does
<I_Died_Once> I got another question... Theres an updated version of amarok in the kubuntu.org/packages site... I cannot get adept to recognize it so I can install the updated version
<kakalto> I think it's time for the handy dandy.....
<kakalto> google!
<I_Died_Once> How I've put it in the manage repositories part of adept, hit enable - nothing
<omeow> I_Died_Once: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<kakalto> =O
<kakalto> where on earth is konqueror's "windows" menu? I can't make new panes...
<omeow> Make sure to hit apply before you close the repository management.
<omeow> Then fetch the updates, and then upgrade.
<kakalto> APIC = Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<I_Died_Once> I'm there already... shouldnt I install it with adept though?
<kakalto> ACPI = Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<omeow> Of course you should.
<luksan> kakalto: it's disabled in Kubuntu by default ;-)
<usp8riot> ahah, by george you've got it. i've always been too lazy to look it up
<kakalto> luksan: naturally =/
<luksan> kakalto: they tried to "simplify" it
<kakalto> luksan: and how do I re-enable it?
<kakalto> fair enough I suppose
<kakalto> I'm probably one in 100 who actually use multiple panes
<I_Died_Once> that,,,, and I'd liek to update to the latest version of KDE
<luksan> kakalto: hold on
<kakalto> I_Died_Once: have you heard of Automatix?
<I_Died_Once> no...
<I_Died_Once> link me so I can leave you guys alone
<kakalto> or am I not allowed to speak that name in this channel?
<kakalto> uhm one moment please
<omeow> Hey, I don't mind you asking questions, I_Died_Once.
<kakalto> I_Died_Once: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203294
<usp8riot> kakalto: you mean multiple tabs? i use them all the time in konquerer
<kakalto> great script if you ask me.
<I_Died_Once> so.. you gotta enable a reopsitory for each program suite?
<omeow> Just for the updates.
<kakalto> usp8riot: no, multiple panes on each tab; split each tab into halves, quarters, etc.
<omeow> (meaning you enable it when you want to get the version earlier than before it's released on the main repositories.)
<kakalto> I_Died_Once: for every program suite that isn't in the default repos
<usp8riot> oh, well, you probaby are one  of a few
<kakalto> maybe I micromanage files and compare web pages too often xD
<luksan> kakalto: i can get the "Standard Konqueror Menu & Toolbar Layout" for you
<cbotar> i just emerged kubuntu and windows wont start
<kakalto> luksan: nah, don't worry about it, I'll sort it out :)
<I_Died_Once> So... all these folders / "programs" I see at http://kubuntu.org/packages - are most of these where i can ebable them as repositories?
<luksan> kakalto: cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<kakalto> I_Died_Once: yeah.
<I_Died_Once> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
<I_Died_Once> Wow, I've NEVER heard that before
<kakalto> I_Died_Once: did you notice there's only 2 or 3 programs there? the rest are copies or earlier versions for earlier ubuntu?
<I_Died_Twice> ;-)
<I_Died_Twice> not really
<dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<I_Died_Once> How do I find out what version of KDE i'm running?
<DanielW> hi
<omeow> click help => about KDE in any KDE program
<I_Died_Once> d'oh, I should have known that
<I_Died_Once> you get so deep in the technical blahblah of it you forget something simple
<RawSewage> so how would I go about, for example, installing the latest Amarok
<DanielW> mhh, what is the trick to get dri running with a ati mobility radeon 7500 (r100)?
<DanielW> the readon xorg modul should support it, but mhh i don't know how
<usp8riot> would anyone know why my x server doesn't start when i have edited my mouse settings?
<dr_willis> X may detecta a mouse is not set up right and exit.
<dr_willis> I would guess ya set up the mouse wrong.
<usp8riot> i would say so but i just don't see why it would affect the display
<usp8riot> i'm pretty sure i didn't touch the video settings in x config. trying to get my mx518 to work with high res and all buttons
<dr_willis> If    X detexts that there is no Mouse.. it will Fail to start. becasue thats how its designed.
<dr_willis> theres an option to let it start anyway.. but i forget what it is.
<dr_willis> try 'startx' and see what the error messages say
<kakalto> ah right...
<kakalto> luksan: cheers for all that, but it's just that the menu has been relocated to the 'view' menu, which actually makes sense
<usp8riot> yeah, i'll try that
<luksan> kakalto: but it has all the options, right?
<luksan> my Konqueror menu doesn't allow me to split the window
<luksan> any more
<kakalto> luksan: really? under view----> Split View menu?
<gemidjy> damn this kubuntu desktop, when I save some file from other application on Desktop, it doesn't appear on the desktop and it is in ~/Desktop
<gemidjy> anyones noticed this, has this?
<luksan> kakalto: strangely enough... but it's like i remember it being there at one time
<kakalto> gemidjy: the desktop is probably configured to not show any icons
<luksan> kakalto: hold on
<gemidjy> kakalto: I am idiot but not moron, u know
<gemidjy> there are icons
<dr_willis> luksan,  there used to ba a lot of  'profiles' i recall  also that did some neat tricks ike that.
<dr_willis> luksan,  ive also notiuced they are gone. :(
<kakalto> gemidjy: well hey, don't go off at me. my default desktop disables icons.
<unix_infidel> my wm doesnt use icons :)
<unix_infidel> booyah :)
<gemidjy> bug to bug
<kakalto> dr_willis: I think the idea of 'profiles' is, if you want them, you can make them.
<kakalto> =/
<gemidjy> how can this be, kde work perfectly in slack and make problems in kubuntu
<dr_willis> kakalto,  ya  - but there used tobe a lot of 'example' ones..
<gemidjy> who messes kde
<dr_willis> i liked the one that had  icons at top and a shell at the bottom.
* dr_willis is in favor of a 'default to the kde dev/official design' mentality
<dr_willis> :P
<luksan> dr_willis: kakalto: i figured it out
<luksan> dr_willis: kakalto: Konq has to be opened in "File Management" mode
<kakalto> dr_willis: =D
<kakalto> luksan: ah k.
<dr_willis> lol
<kakalto> well that's the default mode, isn't it?
<luksan> not for me
<kakalto> err
<kakalto> neither. but I can split view in web profile, too
<RawSewage> Ok, I installed the latest amarok by adding    deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main    to my repos list
<RawSewage> should I remove it from the repos list, now that it's installed?
<luksan> kakalto: it's different from profiles
<kakalto> luksan, hrm k, not sure exactly what you're talking about then
<luksan> kakalto: me either
<luksan> if i type "konqueror" i do not get the split window things
<kakalto> lol
<luksan> but if i type "konqueror /home/luke" i do
<luksan> what the fsck
<erov> raw sewage wont matter.. if a newer one supercedes it will flash "install" in the future
<kakalto> =/
<kakalto> luksan: it's an issue on your system. if I just run konq, I can still split view
<RawSewage> erov, ok thx
<RawSewage> erov, did you ever fix the Digg problem
<erov> nope not in Konq..
<erov> its ok in other browsers just konqueror shifts the text to the left a little.. nothing major just "not right"
<erov> i submitted it to the kubuntu "bugs" as well
<luksan> and dr_willis's system
<erov> just to see if im crazy or if they can answer
<luksan> why don't they just admit that Konqueror is as buggy as hell
<erov> or if it's digg's fault for "hacking" css to work with ie6
<RawSewage> I like Konqueror
<kakalto> !tell me about beagle
<ubotu> I know nothing about beagle
<erov> i do too
<RawSewage> why do you say it's buggy
<erov> even if it is buggy i hope they can fix it to be better.. i just like how well its integrated with the fs and desktop
<erov> ive got mine setup pretty nice
<kakalto> yeah, what kind of buggy?
<RawSewage> I like the shortcuts
<erov> firefox as a backup
<RawSewage> for example, in the address bar, I can type  ts  BLAH
<RawSewage> and it searched TorrentSpy for BLAH
<erov> yes that too raw
<kakalto> is beagle/or something similar installable and working for kubuntu?
<erov> kakalto: my only complaint is www.digg.com and a FEW other sites having misaligned text/pictures
<RawSewage> whats Beagle
<RawSewage> Im new to Linux
<erov> nothing major just "not right" as i said before
<kakalto> erov: ahk. well, konq does run off a different engine than other browsers, so the web code is quite likely interpreted slightly differently
<usp8riot> kakalto: i think that's a browser problem
<kakalto> RawSewage: desktop search
<erov> although i will add this didnt happen until digg upgraded to their new css style
<usp8riot> mine does the same thing in windows
<RawSewage> Beagle is a search tool that ransacks your personal information space to find whatever you're looking for. Beagle can search in many different domains.
<RawSewage> oh, like Google Desktop
<kakalto> yeah
<RawSewage> doesnt it work in KDE?
<kakalto> well, it's made for GTK/GNOME. however, I can't quite recall what the QT/KDE equivalent is called right now
<kakalto> SuSE Linux has it by default I think
<luksan> aKat
<luksan> Kat
<KDEfanboy> erov: oh, only slight problems? digg.com is entirely unusable for me
<kakalto> that's one of them
<usp8riot> i'm using beagle on kubuntu
<kakalto> there were 2 of them
<kakalto> I remember Kat just wouldn't work for me under gentoo
<luksan> i've found those search tools to be pretty useless anyway
<luksan> if you're not a drooling fool you know where to find your files
<kakalto> true.
<eXCeSS> any idea on this problem? http://pastebin.ca/83745
<RawSewage> kerry
<kakalto> eh, I figured, I'll install it, and if I start to use it, cool. if I don't, I'll remove it in a month's time
<RawSewage> kerry?
<kakalto> Kerry. that's the one that worked..... .but I didn't use under gentoo
<usp8riot> i'm a drooling fool. i don't know where crap is at on linux
<kakalto> lol
<RawSewage> I think I'll try that
<kakalto> I have issues trying to find files on windows, lol...
<kakalto> I go to the file manager, looking for my /data partition, sit there for a minute, then realise "oh right. E:\"
<usp8riot> when you got 320 gigs of files it helps to have a search utiliity
<RawSewage> big program
<RawSewage> 25 mb
<kakalto> usp8riot: that's one way of looking at it, but all that data has to be indexed, too.
<kakalto> =/
<usp8riot> kakalto: yeah, that's why i'm also just trying beagle out. google desktop search used loads of resources indexing
<RawSewage> kakalto, are you installing kerry now
<kakalto> RawSewage: nah, not yet, but will do soon
<RawSewage> weird
<RawSewage> it's downloaind Beagle things for Kerry
<kakalto> RawSewage: Kerry is just a frontend for beagle
<usp8riot> anyone know why i keep getting permission denied when trying to run ./configure on a specific file? i'm logged in as su
<kakalto> usp8riot: the 'configure' file isn't chmoded executable?
<eXCeSS> sudo ./configure
<kakalto> chmod +x ./configure
<kakalto> then sudo ./configure
<kakalto> ?
<usp8riot> ok, thanks
<usp8riot> sudo ./configure = command not found
<kakalto> hrm.
<kakalto> if you're logged in as su, then should just be ./configure
<usp8riot> ok, thanks, had to do the chmod +x first
<kakalto> that's usually the only reason you'll get "permission denied" as root
<usp8riot> what's with the files though? i just dl'ed it like that and apparently it was configged i had no  execute permissions as root
<kakalto> the _file_ must be modded as executable
<kakalto> not the user
<oomph_7> good evenning everyon
<oomph_7> e
<RawSewage> how do you get programs to start at startup
<dr_willis> depends on what startup you mean
<RawSewage> I always restart with a clean session
<RawSewage> restart X
<kakalto> oomph_7: good afternoon =)
<RawSewage> with a clean session
<RawSewage> but would like certain programs to open
<usp8riot> RawSewage: i think there's a file in your home/user directory for one
<RawSewage> ok ty
<usp8riot> i read on google though how they done it for a program and it was more complicated. i think it depends on how and what starts up
<usp8riot> RawSewage: i also meant your home/user/.kde directory
<AB3I> evening all
<oomph_7> hawkwind: what is your website again
<Hawkwind> oomph_7: http://LinuxForDummies.org/
<AB3I> I just installed wine on a fresh dapper install. The program is running fine, and seems fully functional, but I have no sound at all. Anyone have any suggestions or things I'm missing? I'm afraid I've never successfully used wine before
<oomph_7> thank you
<oomph_7> hawkwind: any plans to add a kanotix forum? I actually use both kubuntu and kano :)
<oomph_7> i found kano works better on my laptop
<Hawkwind> oomph_7: I can add one if you think you can bring some users and get some posts to the section
<oomph_7> yeah, that would be great
<oomph_7> ill do my best to spread the word
<Hawkwind> oomph_7: Okies.  I'll add it later tonight or tomorrow some time
<oomph_7> hawkwind: have you tried kanotix?
<Hawkwind> oomph_7: Nope, never have.
<oomph_7> if you like kubuntu you would probably like it
<oomph_7> good hardware support and fast :) nice user base too. Not as large as Kubuntu but they are very helpful folks
<Hawkwind> oomph_7: I'll have to give it a try some time.  No spare boxes at the moment
<unix_infidel> vmware :)
<oomph_7> aye, vmware is great for that
<usp8riot> anyone know a bandwidth monitor? i can't get full dl speeds so something must be eating up my bandwidth
<unix_infidel> oomph_7: but it defeats the purpose of running a user friendly distro imho.
<unix_infidel> i mean you're emulating the hardware that you dont care about if its recognized or not :P
<oomph_7> i finally settled on my distro choices, Kubuntu for my old desktop and Kanotix for my lappy
<oomph_7> yeah, vmware is good for testing features, look and feel more or less
<oomph_7> but you are correct regarding the hardware
<oomph_7> there is an opensource virtual machine software too, right? how does it compare to vmware?
<erov> qemu
<unix_infidel> xen, qemu, and the kqemu stuff isnt really open source.
<oomph_7> xen is opensource. right?
<Driz> hah
<Driz> amadeus_
<oomph_7> how does it compare to vmware?
<amadeus_> driz
<dr_willis> xen is a different 'goal' then vmware
<dr_willis> xen takes some readint to figure out what the *#@*&@& it really is supposed to be for. :)
<oomph_7> heh
<DanielW> is it correct that speedstep doesn't work at all in the kernel 2.6.15 ?
<DanielW> and how can i upgrade to a newer kernel?
<dr_willis> apt-get update /upgrade should get the latest
<dr_willis> Hmm.. amazing - i have 500+ emails on my hotmail account.. and they say that 13 of them are spam....
<DanielW> mhh this is 2.6.15-25. the one i am using know.
<dr_willis> and guess what.. ALL of them are spam
<DanielW> now
<DanielW> but there are newer ones (on kernel.org)  and the 2.6.15 doesn't support speedstep (at least on kubuntu read that somewhere on the forums)
<kakalto> dr_willis: lol. did you even expect hotmail to get it vaguely right?
<dr_willis> id at least expect them to get the viagra spam
<dr_willis> actually now that i look at them - most are trying to sell/give away Rolex Watches
<kakalto> get many kind nigerians offering a deal of a lifetime?
<dr_willis> and things with subjects like "GetFreeViagraNowForAllYourneedsBestPrices"
<dr_willis> :P
<kakalto> heheh.
<erov> free viagra where do i put in my credit card for such fabulous gifts?!
<kakalto> I'm just amazed at how many goodwilled nigerians there are in this world.
<kakalto> All I need to give is my credit card number, and they'll just donate me some money!
<dr_willis> 'all natural  herbal viagra'
<erov> and marijuana and ecstacy too if you visist 'some' sites
<dr_willis> 'unable to verify c.msn.com as a trusted site'
<dr_willis> :P
<Ashex> So, who needs help
<Hobbsee> Ashex: sure, fix why my package wont build for me :P
<Ashex> What's your error?
<Hobbsee> Ashex: no ./configure
<Ashex> and make doesn't work?
<Ashex> pastebin the directory
<Hobbsee> Ashex: make does, it's just being annoying.  and it's packaging for repos :P
<Ashex> ah, sucky
<Ashex> !tell me about pastebin
<Eragon> hey...i've tried everything with ndiswrapper and i still cant get my wireless network to work..i removed the bcm43xx mod and it took away my eth1 when i do iwconfig..but wlan0 still doesn't show up. im sure i have the right driver.. anyone can help?
<Eragon> anyone know where i can get bcm43xx-fwcutter
<MrObvious> Eragon: What kind of card?
<elknof1> hey, hi everybody...   can someone help me with the line of reconfigure x??
<SpAwN> hello all does kubuntu have a command simmiler to server servicename start?
<Eragon> broadcom 4306
<Eragon> 14e4:4320
<MrObvious> I have Dapper on my other putter with a 4312 or 4313
<MrObvious> Somethin
<MrObvious> g
<Eragon> i found this website http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Eragon> but its for ubuntu and i dunno how to get the packages
<MrObvious> You should be able to download them somewhere
<we6jbo> I have a question
<unix_infidel>  can anyone recommend a good sql guide / howto / ebook?
<MrObvious> Oh I have an 18
<MrObvious> 4318
<Eragon> sigh
<Eragon> i've been trying since yesterday afternoon
<DanielW> SpAwN: mhh yes try /etc/init.d/servicename start
<MrObvious> Eragon: It's doable.
<MrObvious> Just do NOT use ndiswrapper
<Eragon> oh
<Eragon> ha.
<Eragon> tnx mrObvious
<Eragon> i shall try to find the package
<Eragon> this is frustrating
<MrObvious> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/bcm43xx-fwcutter
<MrObvious> Found it :)
<MrObvious> Run the fwcutter stuff, then modprobe yadayada after you compile the module
<MrObvious> Then sudo ifup eth*
<MrObvious> sudo iwconfig essid eth* *
<MrObvious> sudo dhclient
<MrObvious> That'll get you set up
<MrObvious> :)
<MrObvious> Eragon: ping
<Eragon> o hey
<Eragon> yea
<Eragon> i found it too
<Eragon> im trying to uninstall ndiswrapper
<Eragon> how do i get the packages so i can run make
<MrObvious> sudo apt-get remove package
<MrObvious> man apt-get
<Eragon> hm what's man
<MrObvious> man man
<Hobbsee> Eragon: manual
<RawSewage> I thought it was manatee
<Hobbsee> Eragon: packages are off ndiswrapper.sourceforge.com i think
* MrObvious thwacks RawSewage 
<Hobbsee> or in the repos
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Eragon> ah wow so much stuff now
<Eragon> thanks guys
<MrObvious> Hobbsee: He wants to uninstall. The BCM43xx chips work better with fwcutter than ndiswrapper.
<Eragon> let me try to fix it
<MrObvious> Eragon: You're welcome.
<MrObvious> I even told ya the steps to get running after you compile the module for the kernel :)
<MrObvious> Make sure you get it!
<Eragon> hehe ok
<Hobbsee> MrObvious: sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper-utils
<MrObvious> Eragon: Make sure you get what Hobbsee said too
<Eragon> kekek yea thanks hobbsee
<devin> anyone available for some totally newb questions?
<unix_infidel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dr_willis> is it ok if i ask about asking to ask? :P
<devin> i need the most basic user guide available,any suggestions
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: the answer is the same.
<robotgeek> devin: how about K-Menu -> Help
<unix_infidel> devin: be more specific, what kinda user guide?
<dr_willis> google for linux tutorials, and the ubuntu wikis/forums/uderguides at  the ubuntu homepage
<devin> as in never even seen linux before and deleted windows at 1am
<unix_infidel> heh, i would've recommended a live cd, but do what the good dr said.
<dr_willis> you got it installed and online with it however? :P
<devin> just basic how to's the k menu assumes basic knowledge
<devin> yes
<dr_willis> like 'how to click the mouse' :)
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: that's the problem with kids these days, they can get it installed, but dont know how to get it working...
<dr_willis> kde homepage proberly has somne guides also.
<unix_infidel> devin: google for some linux guides, there are LOTS.
<elknof1> hi everybody, can someone tell me the line for konsole to reconfigure X??
<dr_willis> unix_infidel,  i rember the days of the C64 where we had to figure out all the warez! :P good old days
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: good thing i didnt have to remember those days....
<devin> and this is why ppl dont change, go figure
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: but then again, i'll be reminiscing about days when hard drives werent solid state.
<dr_willis> Yep - and we dident all have usb ports in our.. err... ear.. :P
<MrObvious> What's usb?
<MrObvious> :P
<unix_infidel> heh, MrObvious is young, his day is full of RFID and bioneural interfaces.
<dr_willis> Unmentinable Secret booty.
<Eragon> OMG IM CONNECTED
<Eragon> THANKS GUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYS
<Eragon> holy crap
<Eragon> okay
<Eragon> linux here i come!
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: You didn't honestly ask what USB was did you ?
<Hawkwind> You use a computer all day and you asked that.  Be ashamed of yourself
<MrObvious> Hawkwind: I told you computer illiterateness disease was contageous. You're next :p
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: Right.  I atleast know better than to ask such a question in a public channel :P
<MrObvious> What's a channel?
<MrObvious> :p
<unix_infidel> MrObvious: to you youngins, its caled...."a chat room...zomg!"
* dr_willis thinks of some old hardware to ask about...
<unix_infidel> called*
<dr_willis> whats the command to load a program off my C64's 2nd floppy drive? :P
* dr_willis creates a GEOS window manager
* unix_infidel wonders how many magnitudes more powerful a c64 is compared to the computers on Space Shuttle Discovery...
* jerry I'm commanding 8 channels with 904 users 43 ops 7 voice
<jerry> seriously I didn't know that would go in here
* robotgeek installs kubuntu
<jerry> bye
<MrObvious> I told ya people are creapy at night.
<MrObvious> Oh wait I didn't.
<Cntryboy> anyone play q3 on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Been playing  that Q3 variant Trembulus   or Tremulus
<Cntryboy> I want to install q3 though on here from windows q3 disc, easy howto
<Cntryboy> dialup and tremulus I would have to dl
<kwelty> sorry.. newbie question.. but how do i add items like "home" "trash" "my computer"  to the desktop?
<MrObvious> kwelty: Right click the desktop and push new folder? Just one way.
<MrObvious> Oh wait wrong thing
<MrObvious> Sorry
<Cntryboy> dr_willis what site is that I may dl that tonight
<unix_infidel> kwelty: if you right click there are tons of options for adding link to location stuff.
<dr_willis> Cntryboy,  i never can rember it.. let me see if i go tit bookmarked
<dr_willis> I cant ever spell it right
<Cntryboy> k thx
<dr_willis> Cntryboy,  i think ya may have better luck checking at planetquake.com (or is it planetwuake3.com) :P
<dr_willis> I cant get any hits on google. lol
<kakalto> where is the colourscheme kept?
<kakalto> what file?
<Cntryboy> no i mean for the tremulus game, i dunno how its spelled either
<Cntryboy> googling now on 2.1KB lol
<unix_infidel> Cntryboy: why 2.1kb?
<dr_willis> heh
<dr_willis> thats why i said planetquake.
<unix_infidel> even my cell phone gets 9.6KB
<dr_willis> let me find the binary
<unix_infidel> LOL
<dr_willis> tremulous.
<robotgeek> kakalto, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
<dr_willis> want to know somthing Funny... that game will NOT work fo rme under windows.. it exists/crashes.. but it runs great under Linux
<robotgeek> then you'll see themes and so on
<dr_willis> also - take some Anti-seasickness meds befor playing.
<dr_willis> :)
<Cntryboy> on dialup
<dr_willis> you will be Pukeing!
<Cntryboy> dr_willis: is it exactly q3 or does it look like it?
<Cntryboy> dr_willis why med? does it suck?
<kakalto> robotgeek: I'm trying to take a colourscheme from a previous installation, on a different hard drive
<dr_willis> Cntryboy,  you play 'bugs
<dr_willis> ' that can climb walls..like in the alien movies..
<dr_willis> ya get dizzy from the viewpoint
<robotgeek> kakalto: somewhere in ~/.kde, possibly
<dr_willis> the bugs evolove as you get more kills. :P
<kakalto> hmm.
<Cntryboy> so does it look like quake or does it look like shitty doom 1
<dr_willis> Its as good looking as Q3
<dr_willis> the aliens could use some work.. but hay its free. :)
<dr_willis> learnign the game takes some time
<dr_willis> its not just a  Death Match
<Cntryboy> oh
<Cntryboy> not sure if id like it
<Cntryboy> doesn't matter its 101mb
<Cntryboy> lol
<I_Died_Once> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<I_Died_Once> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dr_willis> !veg-o-matic
<ubotu> I know nothing about veg-o-matic
<DaSkreech> !georgeforemangrill
<ubotu> I know nothing about georgeforemangrill
<dr_willis> I got Shocked big time (electrically) by one of those grills..
<RawSewage> did you get knocked out
<dr_willis> Nope.. but i got a large jolt from one arm, throught the chest to the other arm....
<dr_willis> across the heart = bad.
<RawSewage> tko
<RawSewage> to the ekg
<dr_willis> yea - then thewife says "yea thats been shocking me also..."
<dr_willis> i had one hand on the grill putting on some food.. and another on the metal sink..
<dr_willis> That grill went in the trash :)
<lintuxos> There is a strange thing happening in my openoffice right now. Any time I mouse over the toolbars they disappear. Has anyone else experienced this before?
<DaSkreech> My friend did
<dr_willis> which toolbars?
<lintuxos> all of them
<lintuxos> As the mouse leaves an icon it will go away, and when it is over an icon it will reappear
<johntramp> hey I am installing kubuntu but when it gets to "Scanning the mirror" the app just stops at 1% and does not continue
<johntramp> has anyone seen this before?
<robotgeek> johntramp: can you check to see if your cd works correctly?
<DaSkreech> is that computer connected to the internet?
<johntramp> robotgeek: it is one from shipt.ubuntu.org
<johntramp> DaSkreech: it is this computer
<lintuxos> I have seen the mirrors occasionally go down
* DaSkreech puts all the Snakes on a plane and ships them out of here
<robotgeek> johntramp: okay. try to install without configuring network
<johntramp> shouldn't it time out tho after some time
<ru> I have an ati graphics card and the display doesnt look clear on my Xserver
<johntramp> robotgeek:  it is an install from the live cd...  it configures the network it's self
<robotgeek> johntramp: disconnect :)
<ru> if i take a screenshot and look at it on another monitor then the graininess is gone
<ru> so it must be the monitor/screen setting?
<johntramp> robotgeek: ifconfig eth0 down
<robotgeek> johntramp: that works too
<johntramp> ok...   brb
<lintuxos> Ru, I recently had the same problem, I switched to a vesa driver and that took care of the problem
<ru> if i switch to the vesa driver everything goes screwey
<lintuxos> Have you tried the radeon driver?
<ru> i am using it
<ru> fglrx ?
<lintuxos> thats the ati propietary driver I think
<ru> fglrx is the ati propietary driver...
<ru> i dont think its the gfx card though cos if i take a screen shot and view it on another monitor it looks fine
<lintuxos> I guess your problem isn't like the one I was having then
<ru> what was ur issue exactly?
<ru> For me basically colours that should be clear, aren't
<ru> they are slightly grainy
<lintuxos> When using fglrx everything appears distorted and menus have a glasslike backing to them
<holotone> How can I mount a Fat32 partition as read/write?
* dr_willis perscribes ru some glasses
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<holotone> I can get it mounted correctly, but only read only, presumably because root owns it
<dr_willis> holotone,  use the user/umask options in the fstab.
<holotone> how would I do that?
<ru> dr_willis: lol? Surely if I can see the graininess then i dont need glasses?
<dr_willis> google has ooodles of the sexmples. :)    holotone  check the /etc/fstab   and see what the line is now.
<holotone> dr_willis: fstab reads this:
<holotone> ./dev/hdd1       /mount/photos vfat umask=0222 0 0
<holotone> minus the period at the beginning, of course
<holotone> what should the umask be in order for my user to be able to read and write to the folder?
<dr_willis> Hmm 0222 seesmright
<dr_willis> could use the  user,umask=0222 optioons
<dr_willis> then unmountit. and have the user mount it.
<lintuxos> Could he not use root to change the read/write permissions of the mount point
<unix_infidel> lintuxos: better to do it dr_willis way.
<lintuxos> oh, ok Learn something new everyday
<holotone> what do I do to "reload" fstab
<holotone> unmount and remount drives using the new edits?
<pmorrison> hello everyone.  I just install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu dapper.  When I try to log in to a kde session, I get an error message... here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17672 .  I'm a bit of a noob, can anyone help?
<holotone> what do I type at the command line to unmount and remount fstab?
<dr_willis> you DONT change the permissions of the mount point
<holotone> instead of having to reboot
<dr_willis> it dont work that way
<dr_willis> umount /mnt/whatever
<dr_willis> as root to unmount it. then let the USER mount it
<holotone> ok, just  asec
<dr_willis> also you proberly want to use the noauto option so it dont auto mount.
<dr_willis> if it automounts - it may be get mounted./owned by root
<holotone> command unmount not found
<dr_willis> umount
<dr_willis> no N
<holotone> ah
<holotone> just saw that
<holotone> thanks
<holotone> umount: /mount/photos: device is busy
<holotone> grrr..
<pmorrison> Here is the first error msg in my log if anyone else who's listening can help:
<pmorrison> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<DaSkreech> Stop using it?
<pmorrison> trying to create local folder /home/pmorrison/.kde/share: Permission denied
<holotone> DaSkreech: not being used by anything
<holotone> somfa....
<holotone> goddamnit, I'm just going to reboot
<ru> Hmm, i think it is fglrx causing the grainyness
<ru> I enabled vesa and its gone
<ru> hmmm
<DaSkreech> holotone: Just log out
<ru> Anyone else had any trouble with fglrx causing grainyness or diffusion
<pmorrison> Well, on the plus side... while I wait for someone to help me - the family guy's on!
<SpAwN> wow i just noticed that xorg is taking up alot of memory...is this normal?
<SpAwN> i have 2 gigs of ram but....i have never used this much b4
<SpAwN> using over a gig of ram
<SpAwN> RAM Usage: 1030/2075M
<Zaire> damn what a weekend lol
<Zaire> anyone in here know if I will encounter any probs installing kubuntu on what would be described as a legacy machine lol
<pmorrison> hello everyone.  I just install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu dapper.  When I try to log in to a kde session, I get an error message... here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17672 .  I'm a bit of a noob, can anyone help?
<SpAwN> im gonna go and try to restart x...see if that helps
<robotgeek> pmorrison: taking look, one sec
<jbrouhard> Anyone know of a decent open-source alternative to quickbooks ?
<Zaire> its a Pentium 2 400Mhz with 256 megs of SD-Ram ATI Rage series plain jane vid card, and I believe a soundblaster soundcard
<pmorrison> robotgeek: thanks!
<robotgeek> pmorrison: dont know nothing about compiz
<robotgeek> jbrouhard: kmymoney2?
<jbrouhard> Zaire: I don't think you'll have any problems....
<jbrouhard> Zaire: but the system might be awfully slow.  I have a PII 400 here myself in the kitchen and it runs Kubuntu semi-Ok
<Zaire> lol its just gonna be a small file server
<pmorrison> robotgeek: Ah, so because I have compiz installed, it's messing up kde?
<jbrouhard> Well in that case, Zaire it should be fine
<robotgeek> pmorrison: i would guess so, not sure
<Zaire> cool I kinda thought so just wanted to check....I need something for doing the odd backup if I ever have to format just stuff like that mainly
<pmorrison> robotgeek: how did you know I had compiz installed?  I thought it only affected my session when I loaded my xgl session...
<Zaire> also curious as to how difficult it will be to bring the files left on it over to my linux box since the 400 is running windows 98
<jbrouhard> Just install SAMBA on your current machine
<jbrouhard> and transfer the files over
<jbrouhard> when the fileserver's up, just transfer those over then :)
<Zaire> k so just apt it huh
<Zaire> nvm I got it lol
<Zaire> gonna take a min to boot the old machine its never been formatted and my bro inlaw had it for 9 years atleast
<SpAwN> well the mem usage went way donw
<Zaire> but thanks for the help jbrouhard :)
<pmorrison> OK, anyone successfully install Kubuntu on Ubuntu with a xgl/compiz session?
<pmorrison> Hmm, I guess I'm stuck with GNOME...
<robotgeek> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fiyawerx> anyone else think the !command is kind of ironic to find out more info on it?
<fiyawerx> why not like ?command
<fiyawerx> heh
<pmorrison> Hmm, I got to go... you are all gapeing ghonorea holes!
<robotgeek> pmorrison: please do respect the coc
<fiyawerx> and the dic(tionary)
<pmorrison> robotgeek: Ha! ok
<unix_infidel> maybe if he could spell the disease correctly.
<fiyawerx> :)
<robotgeek> lol
<pmorrison> how do you spell ghonorea?
<unix_infidel> that would definately get him banned.
* fiyawerx bites his tongue
<unix_infidel> and i'm pretty sure the microbe doesnt have a "hole" per se...its not an amoeba last time i checked.
<pmorrison> let me guess, go to #kubuntu-really-off-topic
<unix_infidel> pmorrison: no, #kubuntu..just be respectufl.
<fiyawerx> whoa
<fiyawerx> kdepanel just crashed
<unix_infidel> respectcul*
<fiyawerx> its wierd
<fiyawerx> when i open firefox
<pmorrison> not a ghonorea hole then, a gapeing ghonorea infested hole
<fiyawerx> i get the "busy" icon, for like 20 seconds, even if the page comes up, i use it, and close it in about 10
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
* fiyawerx calls everyone mouse potatos, just cus
<usp8riot> does anyone know how to execute a linux executable? i clicked on some and nothing happens
<fiyawerx> unix_infidel: http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/6708/images/1188/
<robotgeek> usp8riot: ./script
<Hobbsee> usp8riot: ./nameofexecutable
<usp8riot> ok, thanks, i'll try it
<Ash-Fox> chmod +x ./executable && ./executable
<usp8riot> i'm getting a 'cannot open shared libraries' error
<Ash-Fox> you don't have the required library installed or the required library is not in your library path variable.
<usp8riot> ok, it's asking for liballeg.so.4.0 and do an apt-search and get a bunch. is there a way of knowing exactly which one i need, which package?
<Ash-Fox> Google always worked for me
<usp8riot> i take it liballegro.4.1 right?
<Ash-Fox> Probably
<usp8riot> guess it won't hurt to install a bunch of crap anyway, i'll just download most of them
<Shizboom> why does it seem like kde is so much better than gnome :P
<ChefWill> usually all you need is the base package and base pkg-dev
<ChefWill> -docs if you want them
<usp8riot> Shizboom: cuz kde doesn't look like crap
<kakalto> lol.
<usp8riot> especially like the crap-brown ubuntu comes in
<kakalto> they're doing a new colour scheme from edgy eft onwards, aren't they?
<Ash-Fox> I think the default KDE themes are always too big
<usp8riot> i'm a sucker for aesthetics, i've never used gnome
<Ash-Fox> Huge icons everywhere
<Ash-Fox> Huge taskbar, drives me mad.
<Ash-Fox> Thank god KDE is customizable :)
<Hobbsee> you cant make everyone happy with themes, unfortunately
<Shizboom> KDE seems to customize a bit more
<usp8riot> my desktop is teh ownage
<Shizboom> and be a bit less quirky
<Ash-Fox> And I'm greatful for being able to turn off those 3d effects in KDE. I really think the default fading etc. gives people a bad opinion on linux, making it appear slow etc.
<Ash-Fox> You turn off all those silly effects and people really don't notice, they find it more responsive.
<Ashex> i think that fade looks spiffy
<usp8riot> although my progs crash a lot. is this common?
<Ash-Fox> usp8riot, no.
<Shizboom> is there anyway to click on the popup notes that azerues puts up?
<Ash-Fox> The only application that sometimes crashes on me is konqueror, usually clearing the cache fixes that though.
<DaSkreech> KDE4 on AIR!!
<usp8riot> my kget crashes when i add too many dl's. konquerer has crashed 3 times today
<Ash-Fox> KDE4 isn't out yet
<Ash-Fox> kget doesn't crash at all for me.
<Hobbsee> hey, do you guys want to do me a favour?
<Hobbsee> if you're into artwork, etc/
<DaSkreech> Sure! :)
<DaSkreech> Ohh artwork :-(
<Ash-Fox> I can stickmen
<Ash-Fox> I can do stickmen
<usp8riot> i'm dl'ing america's army and have been praying kget doesn't crash. it did once while dl'ing but surprisingly i can still resume
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: So what can we do?
<usp8riot> is there a stable dl manager out there?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: screenshot/mockup of what you'd like kde to look lik ewould be cool
<Hobbsee> usp8riot: prozilla
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Eh?
<DaSkreech> Like a full mockup or KDE would be better of this button was here?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: nah, as in, what the default kubuntu theme should look like, sorry
<DaSkreech> Ah ha! ok :) thanks
<usp8riot> thanks, i'll search for it
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Topic it?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i think there's already an artwork page on the wiki.
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok :)
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<Hobbsee> there
<Shizboom> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Shizboom> is there a different program to use than apt-get in kde?
<unix_infidel> apt-get is wm / de independent
<DaSkreech> Shizboom: Adept?
<usp8riot> Shizboom: can't you use synaptic?
<Shizboom> command line is so much faster tho if i know what i'm looking for :D
<usp8riot> then again i'm a linux noob so i may not know wtf i'm talking about
<DaSkreech> Shizboom: aptitude?
<usp8riot> before i would've been searching for a gui alternative but now i'd rather have the konsole. i fell in love with it
<usp8riot> we've had such good times together
<usp8riot> our ups and downs
<Shizboom> :P
<unix_infidel> konsole is just another terminal emulator...you can use it in kde or gnome or flux or E doesnt matter.
<usp8riot> i heart terminal emulators
<unix_infidel> i heart getting things done...not admiring my terminal emulator :)
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a good sql guide / how to / tutorial??
<Hawkwind> tldp.org has some
<unix_infidel> preferably in ebook, tar.gz'ed html or pdf form.
<DaSkreech> w3schools?
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: yea, i'm already there...
<unix_infidel> i'm looking for a more dedicated ebook type format i can take with me when i dont have internet access.
<DaSkreech> Amazon.com :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: He don't spend money unless it's an emergency, and even then :P
<DaSkreech> Find the SQL RFC and download it :)
<unix_infidel> I dont spend money on anything other than booze and assets :)
<usp8riot> does anyone ever think linux is going to catch on to the mainstream?
<DaSkreech> usp8riot: Does it matter?
<usp8riot> yes, so game companies will develope more for it
<usp8riot> and other co's
<usp8riot> i need a good photoshop alternative
<DaSkreech> +2 usp8riot
<DaSkreech> gimp?
<unix_infidel> gimpshop :)
<usp8riot> it's missing features
<unix_infidel> of course it is...that's what macs are for.
<usp8riot> i'm not even a big photoshop user and notice even some simple features gimp doesn't have
<usp8riot> then again could be me, i haven't spent too much time with gimp
<DaSkreech> I'm pretty sure they are in there
<DaSkreech> usp8riot: Which games are you looking at?
<unix_infidel> usp8riot: then boot to your windows partition...why should open source get IN THE WAY of you getting things done.
<Zaire> k does anyone know how I can get a vnc viewer on kubuntu?
<usp8riot> for example, i needed to make a rectangle with rounded corners, i didn't notice that in gimp
<DaSkreech> ??
<abattoir> usp8riot: In the rectangle tool menu, choose 'feathering'...
<DaSkreech> Ok We did that the other day
<abattoir> or rather 'Feather Edges'
<abattoir> and then select your radius
<usp8riot> unix_infidel: why not vote for more developers for open source?
<usp8riot> or hoping they'll convert, instead of just moving over to windows
<usp8riot> it's a catch 22, not many people want to use linux cuz of a lack of progs, not many users so programmers don't want to develop as much for linux
<unix_infidel> usp8riot: because i'm not a developer, i'm a user.  If it doesnt work, i'll find it elsewhere.
<DaSkreech> usp8riot: I don't think taht's true
<unix_infidel> usp8riot: and I dont get paid to conver my mom, her friends, their bridge buddies and their pool boys to linux.
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: You do in time
<abattoir> usp8riot: the power of Open Source is the community... constructive people...
<usp8riot> you can get paid for linux programs
<usp8riot> i'm all for paying for linux programs to help it catch on
<abattoir> usp8riot: if it is not the 'best', then they try to make it better than the best ;)
<usp8riot> or atleast donating
<abattoir> yes, Google believes that too :)
<Zaire> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<abattoir> but most Open Source projects are done on a 'voluntary' basis, and hence I believe bring out the best from the developers
<DaSkreech> Cause they only really get paid in respect or usage
<DaSkreech> usp8riot: In any case I'm writing to the folks at TiltedMill once a week to beg for Linux install files
<usp8riot> but i love the spirit of the community. it's good linux brings tech to even the poorest of communities all over the world
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: you should threaten to sue them....see where that gets you.
<usp8riot> either that or they probably just pirate windows, lol
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: huh?
<DaSkreech> Sue who?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: some get paid, you know.  if you do a good job you get paid, often
<abattoir> well, I am, I should know :P
<Hobbsee> that's true
<abattoir> well, but many, if not most, are people who do it for nothing. :)
<DaSkreech> well they don't do it for money
<DaSkreech> I think they do do it for something
<usp8riot> programmers do it for the women
<DaSkreech> usp8riot: or the men :)
<abattoir> usp8riot: lol, what is the rationale behind that?
<usp8riot> lol
<usp8riot> it was sarcasm
<abattoir> indeed ;)
<abattoir> or... for the 'lack' of women :P
<Zaire> k how do you use tightvnc for vnc viewing
<DaSkreech> Yeah but a woman who can unroll her own quadratic loop to improve the burnign speed of cdrecord would probably get a few dates :)
<usp8riot> i could only wish to be a programmer though
<Zaire> k how do you use tightvnc for vnc viewing
<usp8riot> yes, but i've yet to see one who could
<Zaire> Samab isn't quite doing the trick for me and I only have one set of periphs so i would like to know how to use the vnc viewer for tight vnc
<Zaire> Samba*
<abattoir> Zaire: I have no clue, but http://www.tightvnc.com/faq.html ?
<DaSkreech> usp8riot: Look harder :)
<Shizboom> Zaire - i recomend nomachine instead of vnc
<usp8riot> wrong room zaire, i think you have to go to the 'can't get a date cuz i'm such a linux nerd' room
<Shizboom> its alot better
<usp8riot> geez, i'm so mean tonight
<Zaire> and you could go to the get a life cause Im an ignoramus room usp8riot
<robotgeek> freenx is better than vnc, imo
<usp8riot> the beer's doing nothing for my manners
<abattoir> usp8riot: i think soon, we should go to #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<usp8riot> i didn't know there was one, i just fire up konversation and this room pops up
<usp8riot> i go to 'file', then 'join channel', is there like a list of channels i can join somewhere?
<usp8riot> it's wanting me to just pop one up out of my head and i don't know any
<DaSkreech> usp8riot: type /list
<usp8riot> cool
<Shizboom> the samba wiki for ubuntu is sort of shabby =o
<Shizboom> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Zaire> well Im not keeping Samba in use for long I just need to get some files off a P2 400 and the easiest way at the moment is from the 400 to my 3100
<usp8riot> so who is this obotu guy? he seems to know a lot
<Shizboom> okay so what is my share name if i follow this wiki anyway?
<usp8riot> seems like a smartmouth sometimes
<abattoir> !ubotu
<abattoir> lol
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> foo
<Zaire> its a bot its programed to
<usp8riot> man, the things they can do now
<usp8riot> ubotu: so like, can you tell me where to meet some hot chicks?
<ubotu> I know nothing about so like, can you tell me where to meet some hot chicks?
<usp8riot> lol
<usp8riot> i'm gonna have fun with this
<Zaire> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<usp8riot> ubotu: so, you come here often?
<ubotu> I know nothing about so, you come here often?
<usp8riot> ubotu: do you have a girlfriend?
<ubotu> I know nothing about do you have a girlfriend?
<usp8riot> he's no fun
<DaSkreech> usp8riot: Please msg the bot
<DaSkreech> Breadmachine:!!
<usp8riot> ubotu: you're cool, i'm just messing with ya. you're my pal!
<ubotu> I know nothing about you're cool, i'm just messing with ya. you're my pal!
<usp8riot> i can't message him, i'm not registered
<Hawkwind> usp8riot: Please stop playing with the bot
<usp8riot> ok
<usp8riot> so i can kick the bot? it's giving me options
<DaSkreech> Go ahed
<Zaire> lol
<usp8riot> it will probably kick me, right?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: yo there :D
<usp8riot> such a mean bot
<Breadmachine> anyone here familiar with troubleshooting timeouts in adept, or even just straight terminal apt-get?
<Zaire> damn Samba
<Zaire> what am I supposed to put in for the server portion when you add a new thing
<Breadmachine> guess not
<DaSkreech> Breadmachine: Check the spelling of the repo
<Zaire> I would like to know why I can't get Samba to see windows other then windows sux
<jerry> I have a question
<jerry> I have a question I want to ask
<jerry> about wine
<Zaire> nvm it just decided to work lol
<usp8riot> jerry: i have a question
<DaSkreech> Zaire: What?
<jerry> I have a question
<jerry> ya
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usp8riot> jerry: why not just go ahead and say the question
<jerry> How do I use wine?
<jerry> um
<usp8riot> lol, ubotu is my man
<Zaire> oh I was having trouble getting samba to work then all of a sudden it started to work
<jerry> I want to run a simple windows program
<Hawkwind> jerry: The guys in #WineHQ can help you best with Wine
<jerry> ok
<DaSkreech> man wine
<DaSkreech> Or read up on http://winehq.org
<Zaire> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Breadmachine> DaSkreech: you, my sir are my saviour, i left out an i in multiverse
<jbrouhard> Hey guys... need help debating this
<jbrouhard> For business purpsoes, which would be better.. sql-ledger, gnucash or kmymoney ?
<DaSkreech> Breadmachine: happens to the best of us
<DaSkreech> I would probably go with gnucash for a year then kmymoney
<Breadmachine> now for the fun question, how do i change the order of the operating systems in GRUB boot loader
<jerry> I have a question
<Zaire> I should charge my bro inlaw for file storage lol
<jerry> in a shell, how do I log off one user and log in another?
<Zaire> su
<DaSkreech> Of course I've never heard of sql-ledger so I could be (read I am) talking out my hinter-quarters
<Zaire> just do an su command
<DaSkreech> Breadmachine: Man grub.conf
<abattoir> Breadmachine: /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file
<DaSkreech> jerry: su <useryouwanttologinas>
<abattoir> Breadmachine: you'd obv. need to edit as root, when you loook at the file, you'll understand the syntax :)
<Breadmachine> thanks all
<jbrouhard> Hmm
<jbrouhard> I guess i need to play with gnucash more
<DaSkreech> Maybe
<Zaire> I still can't believe it I got this P2 400 cause my bro inlaw said it quit but all I had to do was plug it in and turn it on...nothing wrong with it
<Zaire> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Breadmachine> abattoir: okay, thats actually really greek to me, if i slapped that into pastebin, and told ya what i wanted could ya walk me through it?
<abattoir> Breadmachine: sure, i'll try my best :)
<Breadmachine> abattoir: http://pastebin.ca/83864 Okay, I want(and by I I mean my wife) to get Windows XP to show up at the top. thats all
<abattoir> Breadmachine: you want it to be default too?
<Breadmachine> default means its the one it boots into if i dont press anything? if so, yes
<Breadmachine> abattoir: thats the one that my PC boots to if i dont hit anything right?
<abattoir> yes :)
<abattoir> http://pastebin.ca/83865 should do the trick
<Breadmachine> abattoir: cool, thanks, ill reboot and let you know what blows up
<abattoir> Breadmachine: sure :)
<usp8riot> anyone know a good partitioning utility?
<Zaire> I really gotta wonder what adaware will pickup on this P2 cause it hasn't been formatted in the 9 years my bro inlaw owned it not to mention has never been scanned with adaware lol
<Breadmachine> abattoir: you sir are a god
<Breadmachine> abattoir: any knowledge on changing resolution?
<abattoir> Breadmachine: you are just poking my ego :)
<abattoir> Breadmachine: krandrtray ?
<thyko> kubuntu is off the chain meen
<Breadmachine> abattoir: come again? im a linux n00b if ya couldnt tell
<abattoir> Breadmachine: ok, ok, :). Alt+F2 ->Run Command->krandrtray
<abattoir> should be in your system tray
<abattoir> click to change resolution
<Breadmachine> abattoir: no go, says can not run command, and im using an nvidia geoforce FX5200, ive installed nvidia-glx, im just wondering if i need to run glx-legacy
<eightiesk> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<Zaire> well I think I got all the files I needed backed up off the computer now its gonna be an adventure formatting and changing the OS since it has no floppy drive nor CD drive in it lol
<abattoir> Breadmachine: Cannot run command? that's weird...
<abattoir> are you sure? krandrtray ?
<Breadmachine> abattoir: does it matter that im running adept for a bunch of updates?
<abattoir> Breadmachine: nope, that shouldnt matter...
<abattoir> no typos?
<eightiesk> how do i change my password in Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> eightiesk: passwd
<Lynoure> eightiesk: fastest way: open konsole, type     passwd
<abattoir> eightiesk: passwd
<Breadmachine> abattoir: highest i can go si 1024x768, but im wanting 1280x1024
<jerry> how do you get so fat that you're on the brink of death
<Breadmachine> jerry: be like me and become a web developer
<abattoir> Breadmachine: hmm for that i think you need to mess around w/ your nvidia drivers, i'm not familiar w/ that, sorry
<abattoir> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jerry> are you so fat that you have to lay on a bed 24hrs a day that tissue from your body seeps outside your body and that if you stop breathing that noone can save you?
<Breadmachine> jerry: well, not yet anyway
<julien> exit
<julien> sorry
<jerry> well don't
<jerry> this is painful
<DaSkreech> Breadmachine: You could reconfigure X
<DaSkreech> jerry: OT!
<Zaire> I was thinking of doing my next computer case in a Decepticon theme with Chameleon Dark purple paint
<Lynoure> Zaire: dark purple always sounds good
<Zaire> yea and the chameleon paint will be a nice touch to so it changes color in deifferent lights :)
<Breadmachine> does anyone here have experience with nvidia drivers?
<Zaire> sorta....depends on what your trying to do
* Zaire has an nvidia
<Zaire> Breadmachine what do you want to do that you require the drivers?
<Breadmachine> Zaire: increase my resolution, but kubuntu is being crappy about it
<Zaire> whats your res right now?
<Breadmachine> mainly all i want to do is llok at my ntfs partitions from within linux so i can get a path for wine
<ChefWill> y
<Breadmachine> 1024x768
<Breadmachine> i want 1280x1024
<Zaire> do you have a driver installed right now in kubuntu though?
<Breadmachine> i have one installed, nvidia-glx, but im still having trouble
<Zaire> k you need to enable the driver after install
<Zaire> I found out the hard way lol
<Zaire> this is the line you need for enabling it sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Zaire> dunno if it will help alot but try that first
<Breadmachine> no go
<Zaire> did it just skip down a line?
<Zaire> hmmm that line should have worked :( did it give you an error?
<oomph> zaire: did you run automatix?
<Zaire> me nope
<oomph> i think automatix setup my nvidia stuff
<Zaire> I just used apt got the glx driver then enabled it
<oomph> yeah, i had a problem with it too
<Zaire> after that worked fine
<Zaire> the first damn time I didn't have to edit my xorg lol
<oomph> i ended up having to dl the kernel headers
<oomph> and installing the driver the other way
<Zaire> thats only for the binary driver straight from the nvidia sight
<Zaire> site*
<oomph> aye, that is what i ended up doing :P
<oomph> but i think i used automatix for my second install
<Breadmachine> automatix?
<Breadmachine> < is a linux noob
<Zaire> well I had done that to but then I noticed a little thing in the nvidia driver doc that said you had to enable the drivers lol
<exceswater> hehe
* exceswater too
* Zaire is to more or less but more mediocre then n00b now lol
* exceswater is a noob too
<bam_> anyone know how to add delete to the fight click context menu?
<Zaire> I been messing with linux for atleast 5 years now lol
<exceswater> i never used linux until 3 weeks ago
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> and i had to give up that win...
<oomph> exceswater: i began using it when dapper first came out
<RawSewage> let me know if you have any questions
<RawSewage> Im a veteran
<RawSewage> I used it for 4 weeks
<exceswater> it's sitting now in Trash :d
<exceswater> it's hard for me
<oomph> RawSewage in fact raws was in this channel the day i began
<exceswater> i am kinda gamer
<RawSewage> it wasnt hard for me
<RawSewage> I switched 100%
* Zaire would like to be a veteran but thats why Zaire looking into taking a course in linux lol
<exceswater> and i cannot play so many games now
<Zaire> Cedega
<oomph> exceswater i switched my non-gaming machines over to linux
<exceswater> i still got my home computer on win
<oomph> exceswater cedega works well for some games
<RawSewage> oomph,  didnt you use Ubuntu before
<exceswater> i still got a "gaming machine"
<exceswater> home :D
<oomph> RawSewage for like a day
<Zaire> this is my gaming machine lol
<exceswater> but here windows is 100 euro
<Zaire> 100% pure linux lol
<exceswater> not nice :d
<oomph> RawSewage i spent a few days evaluating xandros/mepis and kubuntu
<Zaire> in 5 years Ive used about 23 diff distros
<exceswater> hehe nice
<RawSewage> Cedega works well for you?
<oomph> RawSewage i ended up deciding on Kanotix for my laptops and Kubuntu for my older desktops
<Zaire> not always lol but I liked debian so when I heard Kubuntu was based off of it I had to get it
<exceswater> is kanotix nice ?
<oomph> RawSewage: yeah, ive had decent results with cedega thus far
<Zaire> yea its pretty good from what Ive seen
<RawSewage> what games
<RawSewage> Is Cedega also good for some apps that Wine cant handle?
<oomph> exceswater Kanotix is really nice
<Zaire> Ive played half life 1 on it and it runs better then in windows
<exceswater> 10x
<oomph> exceswater way more current and more hardware support/ i586
<exceswater> i finished half life 2
<oomph> exceswater my laptops run way faster on it
<exceswater> but i am pirate :D
<exceswater> i cannot buy games here
<Zaire> I wouldn't mind getting 2 myself lol
<exceswater> or maybe
<RawSewage> oomph, did you try Xubuntu
<exceswater> a game / month
<exceswater>  :D
<oomph> RawSewage yes, i run Xubuntu on an old pentium2 laptop :)
<Zaire> Im broke thats why I only own a few games and they are the ones I play at lan parties
<exceswater> don't u work Zaire
<exceswater> ?
<RawSewage> what games wont run on Linux?
<oomph> RawSewage i've run WoW on Cedega and Eve Online
<RawSewage> WoW is supposed to run well
<Zaire> Im unemployed right now but pretty much will be in a job tuesday
<oomph> RawSewage yes, runs really well
<exceswater> what u work Zaire
<Zaire> carpentry
<exceswater> nice
<exceswater> do u know much about linux distros :D ?
<Zaire> the place Im gonna be working at is a flooring company
<Zaire> me sorta
<exceswater> nice
<exceswater> i am glad for you
<RawSewage> eww work
<exceswater> eeew
<exceswater> for all the guys here who are good at linux
<exceswater> or something else
<exceswater> www.rentacoder.com
<exceswater> and you can make some nice money there
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> i made 40 dollars (US) for 3 logos :d
<RawSewage> hehe
<RawSewage> cool
<Zaire> off the top of my head debian woody, debian sarge, kubuntu dapper, kubuntu breezy, kubuntu breezy 64 Bit, Ubuntu breezy, mandrake 9.2, mandrake 10.1, mandriva 10.2, mandrake 10.0, redhat 9, fedora core 1, fedora core 3, fedora core 5, Suse 10.0 64 bit, damn small linux and Xubuntu those are ones I can name off the top of my head that Ive used
<exceswater> by the way
<RawSewage> Knoppix?
<exceswater> is any1 here
<exceswater> who is good at PHONES ?
<exceswater> i have some questions
<Zaire> damn thats 17 distros Ive used that I actually can remember just off top of head lol
<oomph> yeah, ive tried most of them too
<oomph> exceswater im decent with phones /voip
<Zaire> lol gotta try em all before you can really chose one
<exceswater> i have a nokia 6600 and a nokia 9500 comunicator
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> my problem is that :D
<exceswater> i have to go to greece in autumn
<exceswater> september
<exceswater> and i am afraid i can get lost there
<exceswater> :d
<RawSewage> maybe install KStars
<exceswater> so i can borrow a mini gps device
<exceswater> but i cannot find some maps for my phone
<exceswater> some like tom tom
<exceswater> etc :d
<RawSewage> um
<RawSewage> Google Maps?
<abattoir> exceswater: are you willing to pay? or do you want free solutions?
<exceswater> free solution
<abattoir> oh, ok :)
<exceswater> one solution with pay would be to buy a low price palm
<exceswater> :D
<abattoir> there are lots of S60 applications, most are pay...
<exceswater> and i know someone who can help me with some maps
<oomph> mapquest sends you direction but probably only in US
<abattoir> there are places online though, which put them up illegally :(
<exceswater> but that would be around 250 euros
<exceswater> where abattoir
<exceswater> :d
* Zaire if anyone wants to see Zaires computer Case go here http://www.casemodgod.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=204
<abattoir> ugh, i dont know, even if i did, i wouldnt tell you ;)
<exceswater> nice case Zaire
<exceswater> :D
<scheuri> hi all
<exceswater> abattoir:  bad bad bad
<Zaire> thx :)
<abattoir> :)
<exceswater> i wanna change my case too
<Zaire> I did all but the paint job my dad insisted on doing the paintjob cause I used car paint for the colors lol
<exceswater> but for now i only have a penguin sticker on a side
<Lynoure> My laptop case is still virginal
<exceswater> a counter strike sticker
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> i dream for a laptop
<Lynoure> Most stickers are just plain boring
<exceswater> but maybe next year
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> i spent my money on a car :D
<exceswater> hehe laptop has to wait now
<Lynoure> exceswater: I got it but with the price of having to give up my desktop at home
<Zaire> for the paint on that case I used GM Metalic Saphire Blue and GM Oldsmobile Cutlass Red
<Zaire> like $200 worth of paint lol
<oomph> RawSewage you try cedega yet?
<exceswater> nice nice
<Zaire> did all the cutting with a rotary tool even for the O and R in foxfire
<exceswater> hehe
<usp8riot> anyone know why when i start a certain game my screen goes blank and get an error about the refresh rate or something
<exceswater> i remembered something
<exceswater> :D
<Zaire> was interesting thats for sure
<usp8riot> do i need to edit my x config?
<exceswater> i had an idea about mounting a laptop screen on my desktop sidfe
<exceswater> side :d
<scheuri> usp8riot: probabaly because the game uses a certain resolution which is out of range or sync
<exceswater> but it seems like they are not compatible
<Zaire> can be done excesswater just very expensive from what Ive heard on casemodgod.com
<usp8riot> scheuri: i'm sure of that but do i edit the config in the game or in my x config?
<usp8riot> the next time i run a game that does that it just doesn't start at all
<RawSewage> oomph, no
<exceswater> it doesn't pay if it's expensive
<scheuri> usp8riot: I'd guess in game. not x-config..
<Zaire> yea from what Ive heard its cheaper to buy an lcd monitor brand new lol
<oomph> RawSewage what type of hardware you run?
<Zaire> Ive seen it done though I mean you could check it out they have other cases on casemodgod
<exceswater> then
<exceswater> install a lcd on a desktop side :D
<exceswater> this would be nice
<exceswater> to have all in 1
<Zaire> pretty much Ive seen one on the site with dual lcd lol
<amadeus_> can anyone here help me with defining default web browsers on kubuntu?
<RawSewage> oomph, p4 2ghz    512 ram   GEForce 4200
<amadeus_> or just default applications in general
<oomph> RawSewage what games do you play on it?
<oomph> RawSewage if any?
<exceswater> i had seen that one 2
<exceswater> few minutes ago
<exceswater> ugly
<exceswater> really
<exceswater> way too ugly
<exceswater> to clip them together with that metal stripe :d
<exceswater> redneck modding
<exceswater> :d
<RawSewage> oomph, none now
<RawSewage> oomph, I used to play Asheron's Call a lot
<oomph> RawSewage ahh cool
<oomph> RawSewage kanotix is very current, they got some nice scripts to help with common install issues. I'm digging it
<RawSewage> oomph, I havent heard of that one
<oomph> what is a good ftp server aside from pro?
<jbrouhard> pro what ?
<oomph> proftpd
<jbrouhard> Oh
<oomph> RawSewage http://debian.tu-bs.de/project/kanotix/preview/
<jbrouhard> <-- uses only ProFtpd
<jbrouhard> wuftpd is also available (but i hear it's still hackable..)
<oomph> jbrouhard: what is a good gui frontend for configuring pro?
<jbrouhard> Never used one ;)
<Zaire> ummm can't remember but how do your purge programs from kubuntu again lol
<oomph> dpkg --purge
<jbrouhard> I do believe there is an add-on for webmin to let you configure proftpd
<Zaire> ah thx lol
<oomph> apt-get remove --purge
<oomph> i always liked servuftp on windows
<oomph> but i messed with pro some a long time ago
<oomph> used webmin to admin it
<Shizboom> there is a gui for proftp somewhere but even with that i just gave up and started using ssh :P
<Shizboom> since i already had an ssh server up
<oomph> will standalone proftpd use its own user database?
<oomph> or does it require system user accounts
<Zaire> oooh the P2 400 of mine so far has 94 object that are a threat found by adaware lol
<oomph> convert it to linux
<Zaire> will be soo I just want to see how much crap is in  it cause my bro inlaw has had it for 9 years with no format or scan done lol
<Zaire> gotta satisfy curiosity lol
<jbrouhard> Proftpd is highly configurable..
<jbrouhard> i've been able to tie it into OpenLDAP before, but as stand-alone with no tie-ins, it relies on system accounts.
<ChefWill> what is the darn shortcut that lets ou click a process to kill?
<Zaire> up to 143
<jbrouhard> if you want to use a separate user DB.. tie it into an SQL of some kind or use a flat text file
<oomph> jbrouhard flat text file will probably be plenty
<oomph> jbrouhard so when i isntall it, I should not make it a standalone?
<Zaire> oooo quiet lol
<jbrouhard> oomph: default install *IS* stand alone
<exces__> hey pplz
<exces__> i have a problem
<exces__> i saved a few pics in my comp
<exces__> in a folder
<exces__> and the folder looks empty
<exces__> with konqueror
<exces__> if i open it with gentoo
<exces__> i see the files
<exces__> dunno how to open them
<exces__> but konqueror doesn't see them
<exces__> why
<Zaire> 164 items found lol
<usp8riot> anyone in here use quanta?
<usp8riot> i'm just trying it out and the second page i load it won't display
<LionRock> is possible that I turn on kde desktop sharing throught console ?
<Zaire> oh wow not as many items detected by adaware as I thought there would be but still lol 311 items lol
<krinns> hi all i have amd 64 machine with high, point, rocket, raid 1640 conroller
<krinns> how i pick that controller in kubuntu
<krinns> any one works on hihg point
<_rince_> mrgn
<oomph> anyone know what ports need to be open in order to enable freenx?
<visik7> 22
<oomph> oh ya? it uses ssh port by default?
<zorglu1> it goes on top of ssh
<zorglu1> aka your ssh account will still work
<dendraya> hi guys
<dendraya> i have a problem: i can't log-in into kubuntu
<dendraya> username/passwd is right but it seems to be a problem with kde?
<Lynoure> dendraya: You get an error? Or what happens?
<dendraya> if i log-in there is for about a second a black display with a watch and then i'm back at the log-in screen
<zorglu1> try in text
<zorglu1> do ctrl-alt-f1, you will get a text loggin
<dendraya> it works in text but i want to have a gui
<zorglu1> so loggin succeed in text ?
<dendraya> yes
<zorglu1> ok so the issue is not the username+passwd
<zorglu1> maybe some apps which are launched by kde when you login
<zorglu1> maybe some X issue
<zorglu1> it can be many things
<dendraya> :(
<dendraya> maybe wine??
<Netcad> ./ara do-g016 | grep uid= | grep -v filter | cut -d = -f 2 | cut -d , -f 1 ; ./ara do-g016 | grep macaddress: | cut -d , -f 3 <--- this one gives me results on separate lines. what should I replace ; with in order to get the results on the same line?
<zorglu1> dendraya: i dunno, try all the failsafe you can
<zorglu1> dendraya: look at logs. /var/log/Xorgsomething
<zorglu1> i dunno if kde log its 'boot' session
<zorglu1> look for /var/log/kdmsomething maybe
<dendraya> zorglu1: ok, i will... btw, how can i start the x-server from commandline?
<zorglu1> dendraya: i dunno, this is a pain :) in the past "startx" was working
<dendraya> ah, ok, then i'll first take a look at the logs...
<exces__> hey
<exces__> plz tell me how can i set up the printer in kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> exces__, I'd use cups
<Ash-Fox> exces__, just open this page: http://localhost:631/
<Ash-Fox> This should let you configure everything :)
<exces__> 10x Ash-Fox
<exces__> i have a local network...
<exces__> and the other comp is on win
<Ash-Fox> exces__, install the 'printing services for unix' service on the windows computer
<Ash-Fox> exces__, it should be in the network card settings, where you can enable/disable/uinstall/install additional networking protocols
<exces__> k
<exces__> i try
<exces__> 10x
<Ash-Fox> exces__, this will work with cups :)
<oomph> j #cedega
<Ash-Fox> pirate!
<liviux> hi all
<Ash-Fox> Hello
<drewfus> hi
<drewfus> for some reason my usb flash drive is only showing 4 megs of freespace, and i know for a fact it has 128 and is empty.  can anyone help me with this?
<Ash-Fox> Tried formatting it?
<drewfus> i plugged it in and it came up.  i moved a bunch of files off of it to make room for some mp3's and now it says i only have 4 megs
<Ash-Fox> Did you try formatting it?
<drewfus> no
<drewfus> if i format it on linux, will that mean i cant read it on an xp system?
<Ash-Fox> No, it should format it as vfat/fat32 by default
<Ash-Fox> (which is the filesystems that windows xp uses)
<drewfus> ok.  how do i format it in ubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> I'd use a more manual method typing in the console 'mkdosfs /dev/sda1' (if /dev/sda1 is the device), or you could right click it in the media: directory in konqueror
<Ash-Fox> actually, the proper url is 'system:/media' in konqueror, just right click the device and click 'format' :)
<fek_> moin
<drewfus> ok, hang on
<drewfus> it says permission denied when i do that in konsole
<drewfus> i dont think i have konquerer
<exceswater> hello pplz
<exceswater> can any1 help me
<exceswater> i need a DEMONOID invitation
<exceswater> can u give me one
<exceswater> ??
<etiopica> hola :)
<etiopica> ug
<Ash-Fox> drewfus, if you're using kubuntu, you're most likely under kde, and definately have konqueror then
<Ash-Fox> it's the kde file manager.
<drewfus> oh, wait, im in the wrong room
<drewfus> im using ubuntu
<drewfus> heh
<Ash-Fox> blargh
<Ash-Fox> sudo mkdosfs /dev/sda1
<Ash-Fox> assuming /dev/sda1 is your usb device, becareful, if sda1 is your harddrive you'll be destroying you primary harddrive.
<Ash-Fox> err destroying the data on your primary harddrive.
<drewfus> ok, hang on
<drewfus> is that all i have to type?
<drewfus> sigh, im so new my paint is wet:)
<kjauhiainen> heissan
<kjauhiainen> jag r katjuska
<krinns> hi all i have amd 64 machine with high, point, rocket, raid 1640 conroller  how i pick that controller in kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> krinns, kernel should automatically support it out of the box, just make sure you got the relevent kernel modules installed
<Ash-Fox> (assuming that raid controller is supported by kubuntu's kernel)
<Ash-Fox> God it's so hot I feel really ill.
<drewfus> ok, i just figured it out ash-fox.  there was a trash folder on the usb drive.  i didnt know linux made those
<drewfus> thats why i had no space
<Ash-Fox> err.. linux doesn't
<Ash-Fox> Gnome does though by default, KDE doesn't though.
<drewfus> ah, gotcha
<drewfus> thanks for your help.  its appreciated
<Ash-Fox> no problem.
<krinns> Ash-Fox i do
<krinns> i compile open source
<Ash-Fox> krinns, you compile open source, what does that mean?
<krinns> driver
<krinns> high point raid controller on their site
<krinns> when i add taht driver before starting the installer its add
<Ash-Fox> You will need the kernel sources or kernel headers for your kernel to compile the module.
<Ash-Fox> Assuming that kernel module isn't already in the repository.
<krinns> but then i run installer and create partitions it hangs
<krinns> already did that
<Ash-Fox> krinns, what does /var/log/syslog say about your issues?
<krinns> then i take compiled driver in floppy and insmod driver before running installer
<krinns> it says Raid controller pick the raid
<krinns> conrtooler and make 2 drives as single drive /dev/sda
<krinns> then i run installer and make partitions but it hangs their
<krinns> is this fare raid controller
<Ash-Fox> krinns, I truely believe /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages would contain information on what happened.
<krinns> ok wait il show u logs
<Sunnyblizard> Hey guys!
<Sunnyblizard> Does someone know how to make the fuse kernel load on strup
<Sunnyblizard> startup*
<Sunnyblizard> So, i have to make the command 'modprobe fuse', execute on startup?
<Ash-Fox> I would think you would only need todo it once, then it should startup with the system, provided whatever hardware it uses is there.
<Ash-Fox> Otherwise it would be a good idea to add it somewhere /etc/modprobe.d/
<Ash-Fox> *somewhere in
<krinns> well i add it in /etc/modules
<krinns> ash see logs http://pastebin.ca/83965
<krinns> as soon as i do sudo insmdo hpt274.ko
<krinns> it sens lods and a popup come up with new disk
<Ash-Fox> partitioning still a problem?
<Ash-Fox> kpart / parted / fdisk / cfdisk
<krinns> yes
<krinns> it hangs
<krinns> then i reboot and redo all things
<krinns> the it hangs on file system check
<Ash-Fox> Okay, are you able to switch to another terminal when it's frozen?
<krinns> no
<krinns> even mouse pointer hangs too
<krinns> am afraid its fake raid
<Ash-Fox> krinns, I'm quite powerless without logs :/
<krinns> see logs i send u
<krinns> logs http://pastebin.ca/83965
<krinns> u see at this webpage
<Ash-Fox> Yes, I saw, but it didn't show any fatal errors from what I saw (which was a bit hard to read since everything was on one line)
<krinns> oh
<krinns> sorry
<Ash-Fox> Although I find the "Driver 'sd' needs updating" message interesting.
<Sunnyblizard> so, this should do it, in etc/modules/:
<Sunnyblizard> lp
<Sunnyblizard> psmouse
<Sunnyblizard> modprobe fuse
<Ash-Fox> Googling it seems to show it's really common with ubuntu kernels.
<Sunnyblizard> damn, forget to start kate as root :P
<krinns> see now http://pastebin.ca/83967
<Ash-Fox> krinns, does your kernel have SMP?
<Sunnyblizard> brb
<zaba> Hello
<zaba> I need help i dont have change Theme for kde :(
<Ash-Fox> zaba, run kcontrol
<zaba> I dont have Kcontrol in menu :(
<Ash-Fox> zaba, that's why I asked you to run it :)
<Ash-Fox> K -> run -> kcontrol
<Ash-Fox> err K -> Run command -> kcontrol
<patrick_> lu
<krinns> SMP means
<krinns> Ash?
<Ash-Fox> krinns, SMP is a feature used in the kernel for multiple proccessors, I do believe the default kubuntu kernel boots from a SMP kernel, it sometimes causes weird issues. So if you're booting from the default, try booting the installer with a non-smp kernel.
<Ash-Fox> (it should be on the installer cd)
<kojak> how do u create a user in ubunt
<gemidjy> kojak: #ubuntu
<Sunnyblizard> Yeay, fuse kernel loads on startup now :)
<Sunnyblizard> Next problemm, hoe do i execute this command on startup: ntfsmount /dev/hda2 /mnt/c -o fmask=0111,dmask=0 ?
<kojak> gemidjy: ?
<gemidjy> kojak: u use ubuntu?
<kojak> yes
<gemidjy> this is #kubuntu
<kojak> reallY? wow
* gemidjy is messiah
<Sunnyblizard> lol
<Ash-Fox> Sunnyblizard, cat /etc/mtab pull out the mount line in there, then add it to /etc/fstab
<krinns> Ash
<krinns> u see the logs
<Ash-Fox> krinns, yes, I saw A log.
<Sunnyblizard> Thanks ash-fox, sould i delete the line in mtab ?
<Sunnyblizard> should*
<Ash-Fox> Sunnyblizard, no, mtab is just a file that keeps the currently mounted device
<Sunnyblizard> I see :)
<Sunnyblizard> Thanks
<Ash-Fox> err currently mounted devices
<Ash-Fox> fstab is read on startup and devices are automatically mounted usually from it, unless specified otherwise in certain parameters.
<Sunnyblizard> Ok, brb, reboot ;)
<Sunnyblizard> i see^^
<Sunnyblizard> brb
<shriphani> i got a question
<Ash-Fox> shriphani, go ahead
<shriphani> can anyone tell me what i need to install for playing mp3's in amarok
<Ash-Fox> krinns, have you tried booting from a non-smp kernel and tried partition editing again?
<shriphani> in ubuntu i did a gstreamer0.8-mad
<Ash-Fox> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shriphani> thank you v much :)
<Ash-Fox> =)
<krinns> Ash
<krinns> what u mean
<krinns> SMP is
<krinns> 64 bit kernel right
<Ash-Fox> Isn't SMP on 32bit kernels too?
<usp8riot> anyone in here know c programming?
<Ash-Fox> #c
<Lynoure> usp8riot: some, but I bet there is #c too
<Ash-Fox> Sorry the proper channel is ##C
<centyx> hi. using amarok 1.4.1, having trouble getting it to play flac. I've installed flac and libflac7. what else do I need to do?
<krinns> what u mean
<krinns> plz clarify
<usp8riot> ok, i tried compling a prog and get an error on a few lines "syntax error before string constant"
<usp8riot> perror (__FUNCTION__ ": malloc"); - apparently that's what's getting errors
<usp8riot> is it because i may be using a different version compiler?
<usp8riot> i don't program, i'm merely investigating why the program got the errors
<Ash-Fox> gcc4 instead of gcc3.
<Ash-Fox> if you compile it with gcc3, it should be fine.
<usp8riot> is there a way to choose which compiler i use in the command line?
<Ash-Fox> yeah.. type gcc3 instead of gcc4 in to compile the code...
<Ash-Fox> (assuming gcc3 is even installed)
<usp8riot> i'm not getting anything for gcc3 or 4
<usp8riot> says 'command not found'
<Ash-Fox> If you're using a makefile, you'll have to look at how the makefile was made and 'fix' it.
<usp8riot> i'm in trouble there, i don't know how to program
<krinns> Sh u there
<krinns> Ash
<Ash-Fox> krinns, yes.
<krinns> what u understand by logs
<Ash-Fox> krinns, one minute
<Ash-Fox> krinns https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems#head-56968a1267577eca731b2d9e9cf53b58033dc5dd
<Ash-Fox> krinns, is that related?
<krinns> wait let me check
<krinns> what this is
<krinns> wont think so
<Ash-Fox> krinns, okay, could you boot your linux system with the parameters 'noapic nolapic' in grub, and see if you can partition properly?
<krinns> i ahve kubunt
<yalu> Q: if you install a program, how does it en up in the kde menu? it appears ubuntu doesn't install the Debian menu system by default (no update-menus available)
<krinns> ihow i boot kubuntu like that
<usp8riot> any c coders in here yet?
<krinns> i am new to kubuntu
<bluesceada> hi
<bluesceada> how can i update to edgy ?
<bluesceada> i know it's "bleeding edge"
<bluesceada> and still not complete..
<bluesceada> but i hope it has more advanced acpi/apm support
<Ash-Fox> bluesceada, change repsositories and run apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<bluesceada> i think that this could be a problem of my laptop freezing sometimse
<Ash-Fox> krinns, blah.. this is a headache
<bluesceada> Ash-Fox: oh just that?
<bluesceada> ?
<Ash-Fox> bluesceada, should be just that
<bluesceada> mm okay
<bluesceada> so change the "dapper" in the sources.list to "edgyeft" ??
<bluesceada> or "edgy"
<bluesceada> hm i will try
<bluesceada> thanks
<krinns> Ash
<krinns> what i do
<krinns> do u know abt fake raid
<Ash-Fox> krinns, when grub appears on startup, hit 'e'. On the line that begins with 'kernel /boot/vmlin...." goto the end and add "noapic nolapic" to the end, then start linux
<Ash-Fox> krinns, fake raid shouldn't cause the system to lock up the way it is for you.
<Ash-Fox> krinns, linux shouldn't really lock up anything. So, it's just assumption that certain things are causing a lock up. I'm not sure if that will work, but if we find it's those options let you do what you want, we found the problem.
<Ash-Fox> I'll also note that right now I'm not feeling well at all. And if I feel any worse, I may just goto bed.
<inc|freaky> hi all. i just tried installing winxp on another partition on my hdd but it didnt work. anyway, it removed grub from the mbr - how can i restore that? (i have the kubuntu dapper dvd)
<h3sp4wn> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sunnyblizard> Nice :)
<inc|freaky> thx ;D
<Lamington> Hello, I've just installed a new hard drive in my PC and made it a new primary partition with qtparted (is this ok ?) but I don't know how to get it to appear in system:/media
<Emess> mount it
<Emess> get its location from /dev/hdx
<Emess> then mount /dev/hdx
<Lamington> ok so mount /dev/sda1 (in this case)
<Emess> yup
<krinns> hum
<Lamington> k thanks Emess
<Emess> might need to sudo it depending on if you have non-root mounting enabled
<Lamington> I will sudo it
<Lamington> can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Emess> ah i had that same problem a while back, edit your fstab to include it
<Emess> actually lemme see if i can find where i got help for it from
<Lamington> uh ok
<Ash-Fox> mount /dev/sda1 first, then copy the relevent line from /etc/mtab to /etc/fstab
<Ash-Fox> by copying it to /etc/fstab, you ensure it will be automounted at boot.
<Emess> i used the DiskMounter script for it
<arso> hello
<arso> having trouble. ....again
<h3sp4wn> how ?
<arso> hmm
<Emess> lol, what si ti this tiem arso?
<arso> got an ext3 partition
<h3sp4wn> k
<arso> ext3 driver for windows
<arso> worked fine  read/write on windows/linux
<arso> untill a few days, i would get access denied in linux if try ot copy from it
<Ash-Fox> even as root?
<arso> and "this drive is not formatted, uwanna format" on windows
<Ash-Fox> try running fsck on it
<arso> Ash-Fox:  yes
<arso> ?
<arso> running wat?, <newb here>
<Ash-Fox> fsck is the 'scan disk' utility on linux
<h3sp4wn> arso: Is it also your root partition ?
<arso> no , its not
<Ash-Fox> fsck.ext3 /dev/hdc3 for example, that will check the hdc drive, 3rd partition
<arso> ok then, in konsole right?
<Ash-Fox> yes
<h3sp4wn> arso: It should be unmounted first
<arso> oh
<h3sp4wn> arso: sudo umount /whereitis/mounted
<arso> ok i unmounted
<h3sp4wn> then sudo fsck.ext3 (as above)
<arso> ok
<diop> can i read some .pub files (publisher) in ubuntu ?
<arso> ok its doing its thing
<diop> and how can i have the banlist in konversation ?
<Emess> konversation? they still include that?
<Ash-Fox> diop, microsoft publisher runs fine under wine here.
<diop> i dont know Emess, i dont find
<Ash-Fox> diop, not aware of any opensource software that can read publisher files though.
<diop> ah under wine
<Emess> what are you tring to find? the banlist for a channel? because thats nto part fo the client, its chanserv
<arso> /dev/hdb5 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<arso> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<arso> been like that for a while,
<h3sp4wn> diop: .kde/share/config/konversationrc (bans are Ignore0=blah)
<Lamington> bbs
<diop> thanks h3sp4wn
<diop> u 2 Ash-Fox THANKS
<h3sp4wn> diop: I think there may be somewhere in the gui but I haven't found it yet
<arso> h3sp4wn:  so, now wat?
<arso> h3sp4wn:
<arso> /dev/hdb5 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<arso> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<arso> Pass 2: Checking directory structure
<arso> Filesystem contains large files, but lacks LARGE_FILE flag in superblock.
<h3sp4wn> Just wait until it finishes
<diop> ok h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> Its the windows ext3 driver which has probably messed it up
<diop> :)
<arso> h3sp4wn:  messed the partition?
<arso> h3sp4wn:  so how do i get my data out of there, i am getting access denied here, its a 63gb drive FULL of data
<h3sp4wn> arso: I wouldn't trust any windows ext3 driver
<h3sp4wn> arso: Wait until fsck has finished
<arso> how do i know its done?
<arso> this is wat it shows "Fix<y>?"
<h3sp4wn> press y
<h3sp4wn> let it fix all of them
<Emess> grrr adept wont open..
<supervisor> hi
<arso> h3sp4wn:
<arso> Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity
<arso> Pass 4: Checking reference counts
<arso> Pass 5: Checking group summary information
<arso> /dev/hdb5: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<arso> /dev/hdb5: 16052/7749632 files (75.0% non-contiguous), 13065985/15498693 blocks
<h3sp4wn> arso: remount it then
<arso> ok
<arso> mounted
<arso> when i copy/paste, still access denied
<h3sp4wn> where is it mounted ?
<arso> how do i find out
<Ash-Fox> mount it under it's old name? mount /mnt/share ?
<arso> i just right click>mount
<Emess> is there any reasonm adept will only openw ithout root, being useless then?
<arso> h3sp4wn:  u there buddy
<Lamington> Hello again
<Lamington> Just wondering, where is the appropriate place to mount my second hard drive ?
<imbrandon> Emess, " kdesu adept "
<imbrandon> Lamington, /meda/hdb ?
<ccc_> Lamington: anyplace you like... /media could be a good place. i mount mine in my home dir
<Lamington> oh ok, think I'll put it in /media then
<Lamington> thanks :)
<Lamington> Does anyone have an opinion on what might be considered the better filesystem for multimedia ?
<arso> how do i become root?
<bluesceada> arso: "sudo -s"
<bluesceada> root shell at least
<arso> wats root shell
<arso> i am getting access denied when i try to paste somethign from a partition, i wanna fix that
<bluesceada> arso: a root terminal/console
<arso> so which command for an overall superuser
<bluesceada> arso: open konsole, "sudo -s", then run konqueror from there
<bluesceada> arso: that's a security hole, don't do it
<Sunnyblizard> kdesu konqueror
<Sunnyblizard> enter your password
<Sunnyblizard> and you have a root konqeuror
<bluesceada> Sunnyblizard: doest that work in kubuntu when it's just using sudo
<mossman> sudo konqueror  will do the same
<paddesan> Any swedish suport?
<ccc_> Lamington: ext3 or reiserfs
<ccc_> paddesan: #ubuntu-se
<paddesan> Thx
<Lamington> ty ccc_
<arso> bluesceada:  security hole? so then wat do i do?  i cant write on my partition
<Lamington> I'm getting an error when I try to mount it
<Lamington> The system reported: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Lamington> missing codepage or other error
<Lamington> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Lamington> dmesg | tail or so
<Lamington> [17190317.620000]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.
<Lamington> [17190813.408000]  ReiserFS: sda1: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda1
<Lamington> I've tried both
<Dunedan> Is there a possibility to control which applications should be installed during the installation (with the alternate cd)?
<bluesceada> arso: mount it as user :S
<ccc_> Lamington: well, what format is it? you can't mount it without creating a file system first.
<arso> bluesceada:  umm how :P
<bluesceada> arso: or is it ntfs??
<bluesceada> arso: should be by doing it in media:/
<arso> bluesceada:  its ext3
<bluesceada> ah
<Lamington> ccc_: Its a reiserfs partition
<Lamington> ccc_: oh just a sec
<arso> bluesceada:  are u lost?
<bluesceada> arso: ?
<Lamington> ccc_: formatting as ext3 with qtparted now
<arso> bluesceada:  any ideas ?
<bluesceada> arso: ah you dont know how to do it??
<bluesceada> just mount it..
<bluesceada> then open a root console
<bluesceada> you are probably not familiar with the terminal/console ??
<bluesceada> :S
<bluesceada> i dont know how it would work with a gui
<bluesceada> kubuntu should be able to do it
<bluesceada> but it seems it isnt :(
<bluesceada> so you have to do it at terminal level
<bluesceada> so open "konsole"
<bluesceada> type "sudo -s"
<bluesceada> then open with kwrite or so... "kwrite /etc/fstab"
<bluesceada> then add to the partition "user" in the options
<bluesceada> hmm
<arso> bluesceada:  wow, THANX
<bluesceada> ANYONE in here knows anything how to solve this at gui level in kubuntu ???
<bluesceada> arso: but dont mess around with the fstab too much
<arso> k
<bluesceada> be careful
<arso> i'll just follow ur instructions
<bluesceada> paste me the line in here before you save it
<arso> any chances of data loss from wat u said?
<Ash-Fox> It's so much easier to describe as command line commands
<ccc_> Lamington: ok :)
<bluesceada> arso: just if you do it wrong, so show me what you changed before you save the file ;-)
<arso> sure :) thnx
<bluesceada> you're welcome
<arso> weird thing is
<arso> it worked fine for about a week
<arso>  /dev/hdb5 /mnt/hdb5 auto defaults,users 0 0
<arso> its currently like this
<bluesceada> arso: hm damn, that should be right :S
<bluesceada> arso: then close the file
<bluesceada> close kwrite
<bluesceada> now you are still in the root console
<bluesceada> the file system is mounted right?
<bluesceada> then do a "chown -R yourusername /mnt/hdb5"
<arso> ya
<bluesceada> that changes permissions of all files to your user
<bluesceada> so you are the file owner then
<arso> ic
<bluesceada> then try it out before you close the (k,c)onsole ;-)
<bluesceada> if you can write..
<arso> i can
<arso> yay :D
<arso> so is this permanent, or does it change at reboot
<Lamington> ccc_: woohoo, a new media has been detected ;)
<ccc_> \o/
<bluesceada> arso: permanent
<bluesceada> you changed the file permissions on the file system
<bluesceada> if you want to know more about those commands you can read man pages
<bluesceada> by doing this on console: "man chmod" "man chown"
<bluesceada> they describe quite well how to use these commands ;-)
<Ash-Fox> it's nicer if you open them in konqueror using man:chmod or man:chown as the URLs
<bluesceada> hmm
<Ash-Fox> info:chmod I belive provided more info
<bluesceada> hm yeh maybe
<bluesceada> ahm..
<bluesceada> anyone knows if there are any edgy iso's avaliable?
<Ash-Fox> bluesceada, don't think so. Just change your repositories and do a update, dist-upgrade, upgrade
<bluesceada> yeh i know, okay thanks
<Ash-Fox> bluesceada, although if you want the latest stuff.. why not just stick with backports?
<bluesceada> Ash-Fox: hm dunno .. how to use those?
<bluesceada> and what does it mean exactly..?
<bluesceada> will it also give me a kernel upgrade
<Ash-Fox> backports are just the stuff from unstable, compiled on the stable version
<bluesceada> and all the important stuff like acpi etc.
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bluesceada> Ash-Fox: ah and what is the difference to edgy then
<bluesceada> i especially want the hardware near stuff to be more up to date
<kakalto> I'm getting an error about klauncher on startup
<Ash-Fox> edgy is a totally different version of the distro
<kakalto> cannot connect to klauncher or something
<bluesceada> i'm not familiar with versions, using gentoo since some years :D
<Ash-Fox> backports just contain the latest applications from the new distro
<bluesceada> Ash-Fox: that means new kernel ??
<kakalto> and my whole desktop seems pretty unstable
<bluesceada> Ash-Fox: also kernel etc. ?
<Ash-Fox> no it doesn't
<bluesceada> okay then i need edgy...
<bluesceada> trying if it fixes my crashes (i still dont know where they come from exactly, but this might be the case=
<Ash-Fox> why not just look in the logs?
<kakalto> anyone?
<Ash-Fox> bluesceada /var/log/ is your friend at diagnosing serious issues :)
<Ash-Fox> Particulary the syslog file in there.
<bluesceada> Ash-Fox: i know
<bluesceada> but there is nothing
<bluesceada> i also had hangs on this box without having logs of it ...
<arso> hey guys
<Lamington> Could someone explain (at least briefly) why 128meg of my new drive is being used by the filesystem ? Whats it using all that for ?
<arso> a flash disk
<arso> where does it get mounted
<arso> in root
<bluesceada> arso: maybe /media/something
<arso> k thnx
<Ash-Fox> Lamington, meta data, security descriptors, journaling etc.
<Lamington> Ash-Fox: alrighty then :P
<Ash-Fox> Lamington, depends on the filesystem really, usually that huge chunk it begins with is just reserved space for where information can grow
<Lamington> Ash-Fox: ah rite... I'm using ext3
<Ash-Fox> Lamington, journaling :)
<Lamington> Ash-Fox: its all good then :)
<whatever> hey guys
<beavis> wasssssup
<Lamington> hey
<beavis> i have an observation about kubuntu x64
<Lamington> whats that ?
<beavis> its really sloow compared to suse x64 install ,
<Lamington> I installed kubutnu x64 for a friend, didnt seem to take long
<beavis> im not talking about the installation time ,
<beavis> talking about the system
<beavis> itself
<Lamington> that seemed fine too
<beavis> possibly, im just saying what ive seen on my machine
<serveri> I can't find freetds binary for Ubuntu for AMDx64
<serveri> Help me
<larson9999> from what i've heard so far, i think i'll pass for now on amdx64
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: why ?
<beavis> ive used kubuntu x64 for about 4 weeks then i installed suse x64 and everything runs 10x faster on the same cpu
<bluesceada> beavis: how so
<larson9999> on 64 in general.  h3sp4wn i only hear about things not working and taking forever to get setup correctly
<serveri> Help me, I can't find freetds binary
<bluesceada> maybe you forget getting the correct drivers etc. ;-)
<beavis> bluesceada: its just not sluggish anymore
<Lamington> mmm drivers make all the difference
<serveri> `whereis freetds` not helps
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Someone has written a wrapper for using 32bit firefox plugins on 64 bit
<Lamington> I updated my nvidia driver recently
<bluesceada> beavis: maybe you didnt install the graphics driver?
<Lamington> boy did I get a speed boost
<bluesceada> if you have ati or nvidia kubuntu wont install as it's not free... (if i'm right)
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i heard that but what people i know tell me who use it is that it's got issues
<bluesceada> Lamington: hrhr ..
<bluesceada> that's what beavis probably forgot
<beavis> its something else , i installed the drivers
<bluesceada> hm
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I am going to buy a 64 bit chip I think within a week or 2
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: that and the fact i'm out of work now so a new system will have to wait anyway
<beavis> i still like kubuntu , im just saying there might be something wrong with it , performance wise ,
<Lamington> bluesceada: I was already happy with the speed of the previous driver from nvidia, but with a new install I got a newer driver and it was a case of, "ooooh nice !"
<h3sp4wn> beavis: I know something is wrong with it performance wise - Haven't figured out what yet
<mrbojanglie> whenever i use linux on this machine (hp laptop) i always notice some kind of latency/response with the GUI
<larson9999> well linux is basically linux so if it runs fast in suse, you should be able to get it to run fast in ubuntu.  there are exceptions i suppose.
<mrbojanglie> it appears quite slugish
<h3sp4wn> beavis: On a powerful chip though I would be less bothered but my laptop runs kanotix (debian sid) for precisely that reason
<mrbojanglie> is it a driver problem
<h3sp4wn> mrbojanglie: I switched to kanotix for my laptop for exactly that reason
<bluesceada> mrbojanglie: probably yes
<bluesceada> hm
<bluesceada> my laptop sucks too
<bluesceada> trident driver is buggy in kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> It only has 256mb
<h3sp4wn> and 1.2ghz I think
<bluesceada> not just trident driver.. some combination between trident driver and some other factors in kubuntu i cant find out
<bluesceada> as knoppix works ... even if it has nearly the same version of the driver
<mrbojanglie> the M$ Windows GUI is incredibly fast and responsive on my laptop, but KDE/Gnome aren't :-(
<bluesceada> i even tried just the knoppix driver *.deb and it didnt fix it
<bluesceada> mrbojanglie: kde should be
<bluesceada> if you have enough ram
<bluesceada> and if it's an older laptop try xubuntu
<serenity> mrbojanglie: type glxgears in console
<mrbojanglie> well its not slow, it just doesn't fell right
<mrbojanglie> *feel
<bluesceada> mrbojanglie: yeh i know, it's the responsiveness
<bluesceada> but maybe it means the following:
<mrbojanglie> xlib: connection refused, couldn't open display etc
<bluesceada> in kubuntu speed stepping / frequency scaling of the cpu works
<gioacchino> hello
<bluesceada> and in the other distris doesnt ^^
<h3sp4wn> It works on kanotix
<gioacchino> hoe to block a program with kubuntu firewall ?
<bluesceada> or it works more correctly in the others
<gioacchino> hello h3sp4wn I had reslv the problem with audio card
<mrbojanglie> yea
<bluesceada> isn't kanotix a live cd distro ?
<h3sp4wn> It can be installed - and you get a pretty well configured version of debian sid (which is more stable than people make out - at the moment at least)
<mrbojanglie> i have an ATI Radeon graphics card
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: ah i might try it out then, thx
<mrbojanglie> are drivers available via apt?
<gioacchino> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<bluesceada> first i try edgy
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: Make sure you get the easter developer preview otherwise when you dist-upgrade you will have alot of issues (xorg 6.9 to 7.0 translation)
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: ? of kanotix?
<ToyMan> hi all
<ToyMan> is there a cmnd line switch to start the kubuntu install without first booting to the kde desktop?
<kakalto>  "cannot talk to klauncher" isn't fixed?
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: Yes - the live cd also loads itself into a swap partition if you have one so its fast
<bluesceada> ToyMan: maybe it's failsafe from the grub menu (press esc before booting), but i don't know
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: ah..
<bluesceada> but i want some installed os
<gioacchino> how to block a cracked program with http autentication ?
<bluesceada> with being able to use all the packages stuff etc
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: You can just install it
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: ok and most *.debs work?
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: You use the sid repositories
<gioacchino> how to block a cracked program with http autentication ?
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: I Have not had any major problems in the few months I have been using it - but I wait a few days before updating anything like X
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: http://debian.tu-bs.de/project/kanotix/preview/KANOTIX-2006-Easter-RC4.iso - incidently edgy (which my desktop is running) has been more broken recently but seems to be quite fast
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: okay, thanks
<bluesceada> my desktop is running gentoo
<bluesceada> it's probably the hardware from the laptop etc.
<bluesceada> i should sell it ..
<bluesceada> i just bought it from ebay though :S
<bluesceada> O.o edgy removes adept
<bluesceada> why that?
<h3sp4wn> I don't use adept
<bluesceada> hm ok
<Lamington> I like Adept
<arso> hey guys
<arso> i got a movie
<arso> compressed
<arso> into multiple rar files
<Lamington> gnite all
<arso> how do i extract those
<arso> anybody?
<bluesceada> arso: unrar the main file
<bluesceada> maybe you need to install some rar package
<bluesceada> search for "rar" in adept
<bluesceada> enter it in the top line and wait..
<arso> k thnx
<arso> wat does ur nick mean?
<mrbojanglie> hey, i'm trying to install ATI's video driver but the installation is failing with this error:
<mrbojanglie> No kernel module build environment
<arso> i cant find any useful rar 'ing program :(
<arso> no one knows
<DN_W> to unrar or rar
<arso> unrar
<arso> those file rared into 40+ small rars that unrar into 1 file
<arso> this sounds funny
<DN_W> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<arso> nano?
<arso> can i kate?
<DN_W> dont know try it
<LjL> yes
<LjL> if you can't find rar in the repositories, you need to add universe and/or multiverse to the sources.list, which you can edit with whatever editor you like
<DN_W> uncomment all of the repositories
<LjL> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<arso> ok i am in
<LjL> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arso> DN_W:  i am in, now wat
<DN_W> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DN_W> read those
<arso> okay
<arso> so wat do i need to instal
<Snake> offtopic --> Does anyone in here use photoshop that could help me with something? Heh..
<arso> i used photoshop, on windows tho
<Snake> thats fine
<gioacchino> how to block a program but no the other program using the equal port ?
<Cntryboy> Where can I find an easy to understand howto on creating a firewall?? I guess it would also be ip tables, but not sure.
<Cntryboy> or can I download something sorta like zonealarm, but for linux
<abattoir> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<ninniuz> hi
<ninniuz> what happened to cups?!
<h3sp4wn> !l7-filters
<ubotu> I know nothing about l7-filters
<Cntryboy> abattoir: that doesn't really tell me much lol
<mrbojanglie> hey could someone lend me a hand please :-) i've installed linux-source-2.6.16 and linux-kernel-headers
<mrbojanglie> and i still get the error: No kernel module build environment
<Snake> !rar > arso
<mrbojanglie> when using ATI's driver installer
<abattoir> Cntryboy: try installing firestarter ;)
<ninniuz> adept told me there were updates and after the update cups doesnt work anymore
<abattoir> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<ninniuz> dpkg said there was an error with those packages
<luca__> salve
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Cntryboy26> dang started lagging
<luca__> qualcuno parla italiano
<LjL> luca__: surely someone does in #ubuntu-it :-) see what Ubotu said above ^
<Cntryboy26> abattoir: where is a howto for firestarter
<abattoir> Cntryboy26: i'm searching :)
<abattoir> i thought ubotu will come up w/ a link... :(
<LjL> firewall
<LjL> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<LjL> no, no howto here
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy26: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/index.html - its not that difficult to just setup a firewall using iptables
<LjL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<abattoir> Cntryboy26: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Firewall_.28Firestarter.29
<Cntryboy26> thx
<abattoir> Cntryboy26: the one i gave is not helpful :-\
<Cntryboy26> abattoir: why not?
<__osh___> Why do I have to give a password when installing bugfixes? On a desktop-os, shouldn't that be more automatic? IMHO MS-Windows does this right, why not copy the good things?
<abattoir> Cntryboy26: it tells you how to install, 'sudo apt-get install firestarter' that;s all :(
<Cntryboy26> oh
<LjL> __osh___: the policy is that everything that involves touching the entire system (as opposed to just the "safe haven" of your home directory), root privileges are required. and those require a password
<LjL> it's a good policy, that's been applied on Unix systems since a 30 years
<xplosif> slt slt
<samuli> __osh__, Imagine if a virus or spyware of something was forcibly trying to infect your system. Now it can't because it doesn't know the password.
<LjL> samuli: well, that's why APT repositories are now PGP protected. but still, the concept you're pushing across is right.
<__osh___> LjL: Yes, but it's my own login password that I use to touch the whole system. Again, IMHO, it doesn't add security, it just teaches me to be sloppy with my password. "Oh, something, whatever it is needs my (root enabled) password. Let's just type it in as I always do." sort of thing.
<arso> anyone got this virus? dont click!!!!:  "hey can i put this pic of us on myspace? http://pic11.photodump.info"
<arso> my friends pc got owned with it
<__osh___> I know the idea and I've been working with unix/linux for the last 10-years or so. I'm just questioning some of the fundamentals. Some things Unix/Linux does very good, others not so. Let's improve the things that aren't so good.
<LjL> __osh___: well, i'll grant that perhaps security updates could be installed without user intervention. it'd have to be thought quite accurately though before it is implemented.
<LjL> __osh___: hm well, i just think there are other priorities personally. i don't see having a password asked on system update a serious flaw compared to many other things, though that's certainly subjective
<LjL> s/quite accurately though/quite accurately thought out/
<__osh___> LjL: I think there's something called tags in the newer apt. Perhaps someone is already thinking in these lines?
<LjL> __osh___: tags are more for allowing better searching inside that APT database, for what i know
<LjL> arso: not a good idea to post that site, even though you indicated to avoid clicking it.
<grizzly> How to autoUNMOUNT "so that umount /dev/hdc isn't required before pressing the eject button
<__osh___> LjL: Agreed, there are quite a few things that needs to be improved. Like I keep hearing about the "Enterprise" linux all the time. I don't however see any "Enterprise" tools coming out. Like a tool that will allow me to automate some tasks on 30 of my 100 machines, Yes, I know how to write scripts but that's not the point. I shouldn't have to. Not if it's an "enterprise"-product.
<arso> LjL:  hmm, k
* __osh___ should probably stop ranting now.
<grizzly> Is it possible btw?
<__osh___> grizzly: put a timeout on the automounter so that it unmounts it automatically after a period of time?
<__osh___> grizzly: then it will probably already be unmounted when you push eject.
<__osh___> grizzly: with a short enough timeout naturally.
<grizzly> __osh___: but then that would require manual mounting again. right?
<__osh___> grizzly: not if you mount it with (automount/supermount whatever it's called now) from fstab.
<grick> hi people, i have problem signing mail with S/MIME in kmail. Do someone here use kmail with a CA certificate and can give me an hint? (i have error logs here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/QNGMuU13.html) ps: i already have followed this howto: http://kmail.kde.org/kmail-pgpmime-howto.html
<grizzly> __osh___: k, will try. Any man pages for more info on this?
<__osh___> grizzly: try automount, autofs, fstab, supermount. I'm sure google can help too.
<grizzly> __osh___: actually google didn't :(
<__osh___> grizzly: did for me. ;-) http://freespace.sourceforge.net/guidod/howto/autofs.html
<__osh___> Time to go. baby crying.
<grizzly> hehe
<pyrooo> hello everyone
<pyrooo> can anyone plz help me?
<Cntryboy26> is firestarter easy to config? and can I set all ports to stealth?
<z00m> 00AB
<z00m> %00AB
<z00m> 
<gnomefreak> pyrooo: that depends. are you gonna tell us whats wrong?
<Cntryboy26> when I installed firestarter it put icon in settings and in system. Now were there not other stuff in the settings, because it shows firestarter by itself now with nothign else there
* Ash-Fox plays 'Prodigy - firestarter'
<serenity> how to register an irc channel here on freenode?
<bluesceada> serenity: join it, /msg chanserv help
<Cedrics> should i used alternate to setup raid or ill still be able with the desktop cd
<serenity> bluesceada: but when i leave, the channel is gone...
<bluesceada> serenity: /msg chanserv help tells you all you need to know to register a channel ;-)
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> anyone can help, i have now upgraded to edy
<bluesceada> edgy..
<bluesceada> but how to use the new kernel from it then?
<crimsun> you boot into it?
<bluesceada> yeah
<crimsun> well, does it boot? :-)
<bluesceada> i just did change repositories, apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<bluesceada> crimsun: yeah it is still 2.6.15 though
<crimsun> no it's not
<crimsun> it's 2.6.17-4-foo
<bluesceada> but there is a 2.6.17 image now on /boot
<bluesceada> crimsun: no it isnt
<crimsun> you mean on /your/ computer it isn't.
<bluesceada> grubs menu.lst also still just has 2.6.15
<bluesceada> crimsun: yeh, the grub menu doesnt has it
<bluesceada> so how can i have it in the menu.lst other than adding manually
<crimsun> that's because you picked a bad time to update, since we're juggling grub changes.
<gnomefreak> bluesceada: i would wait a week or so 2.6.17-4 is going to be getting important updates so you can boot it ;)
<bluesceada> hm
<bluesceada> crimsun: :S
<bluesceada> can i use it anyway?
<gnomefreak> bluesceada: get it from synaptic but it might not boot
<bluesceada> gnomefreak: synaptic?
<gnomefreak> bluesceada: sorry adept
<bluesceada> hm adept isnt there anymore^^
<gnomefreak> forgot what channel i was in
<bluesceada> i just can use apt-get
<bluesceada> adept was removed by updating to edgy
<gnomefreak> bluesceada: yeah if you like
<crimsun> bluesceada: yes, just edit menu.lst manually
<bluesceada> okay
<bluesceada> if i like? what .. adept was just removed :S
<bluesceada> crimsun: okay, i try
<gnomefreak> bluesceada: crimson was 100% correct when he said it is a bad time
<bluesceada> as the 2.6.15 has the speedstepping bug for coppermine
<bluesceada> and i dont get it fixed for my cpu with that options shown in the wiki
<pyrooo> people i have a question,
<bluesceada> gnomefreak: yeh
<pyrooo> i don't know what to pick - kubuntu,ubuntu or gentoo
<gnomefreak> bluesceada: dont upgrade to edgy to fix something
<pyrooo> anyone can help me deside please?
<gnomefreak> pyrooo: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<pyrooo> ok genomefreak
<gnomefreak> bluesceada: your gonna see alot of things break this week
<pyrooo> you freak :P
<bluesceada> pyrooo: gentoo runs well here, though sometimes you need to do quite much manually
<bluesceada> gnomefreak: used to it, using gentoo since 3 years or so :D
<bluesceada> and nothing did break really :D
<bluesceada> used all the 2.6-test kernels ...
<gnomefreak> its not the kernel im talking about its edgy that is gonna break
<gnomefreak> and still is broken
<crimsun> it's pretty broken right now w/ grub, and it's gonna break even harder =] 
<bluesceada> gnomefreak: hm how do i make the initial ramdisk for the 2.6.17 then?
<bluesceada> gnomefreak: ah okay... dapper is broken enough for me (on that laptop...)
<crimsun> bluesceada: it was already created
<bluesceada> nah it's not there
<gnomefreak> dapper is no where near as broken as edgy
<crimsun> bluesceada: it wasn't created by -4's postinst?
<gnomefreak> bluesceada: that fix was uploaded already iirc
<bluesceada> crimsun: probably not
<bluesceada> it's not in /boot
<bluesceada> gnomefreak: fix for what
<crimsun> bluesceada: then you're not up-to-date
<bluesceada> config and the vmlinuz image of the kernel are there
<gnomefreak> bluesceada: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade please
<bluesceada> though just ramdisks for the two older ones
<bluesceada> gnomefreak: okay
<bluesceada> gnomefreak: doesnt update anything ...
<ceplma> Hi, could anybody point me to some HOWTO for upgrading from Debian/testing to Kubuntu?
<bluesceada> so ...
<bluesceada> :S
<bluesceada> what to do
<gnomefreak> ceplma: you really dont want to do that  that can cause issues
<gnomefreak> bluesceada: file a bug but first check to see if ther eis one
<gnomefreak> ceplma: upgrading from debian to ubuntu is not a safe way to do it
<ceplma> gnomefreak: well, that's the reason why I ask here -- how to avoid these issues?
<gnomefreak> ceplma: download and burn dapper iso and install it
<crimsun> ceplma: you /really/ don't want to, since our udevs aren't compatible and don't cross-grade properly or easily.
<gioacchino> how to confiure iptable ?
<crimsun> i.e., it's doable, but you have to know the ins and outs of each udev
<gnomefreak> gioacchino: firestarter
<ceplma> crimsun: udev ? -- you mean package udev managing hardware?
<ceplma> I thought about some kind of upgrade to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyUpgradeNotes
<ceplma> gioacchino: guarddog?
<crimsun> ceplma: yes, that udev.
<crimsun> ceplma: not managing so much as enumerating.
<gioacchino>  gioacchino: guarddog? no
<gioacchino> I set it from root shell
<gioacchino> [17:00]  <gnomefreak> gioacchino: firestarter  how to run it ?
<gnomefreak> gioacchino: install it first
<ceplma> crimsun: whatever ... just that we talk about the same thing.
<grizzly> Is anyone successfully having cds automounted (on insertion) ?
<gioacchino> how to configure iptable from root shell ?
<grizzly> configuring automount is maddeningly difficult ;(
<exceswater> who can help me
<exceswater>  ?
<exceswater> i have a problem when i play flash games
<Ash-Fox> I don't.
<Ag_Smith> !iptable
<ubotu> I know nothing about iptable
<Ash-Fox> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<xavi> hla
<Ag_Smith> I want block specific sites using IPTABLE on Linux
<Ag_Smith> site
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, websites can be blocked with privoxy, iptables can only be used to block specific ip (ranges), ports, applications at most.
<Ash-Fox> err put users instead of applications there
<Ag_Smith> how to block a specifi application ?
<Ag_Smith> Ash-Fox: how to block a specific application used with wine ?
<l_r> hello
<dr_willis> Howdies
<l_r> There's an annoying problem with DNS in Kubuntu dapper. The card connects to a gateway and receive the IP from a DHCP server. I configured my dhclient.conf not to ask for DNS to the DHCP server. I manually configured my resolv.conf to use localhost as DNS. The problem is that somewhere resolv.conf keeps being replaced with the address of the gateway. Any idea?
<h3sp4wn> l_r: /etc/dhclient.conf
<Ag_Smith> Ash-Fox: how to block a specific application used with wine ?
<l_r> h3sp4wn, hmm.. yes? please explain
<h3sp4wn> prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<l_r> ok..let me see
<dr_willis> Yea - the little service that ubuntu/kububntu uses - can get a little confuseing at times. :()
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, you will need to block all connections from a given username, then run wine under that username
<dr_willis> ya dident notice at the top pf resolv.conf it says "dont edit this file" :)
<l_r> h3sp4wn, lol, i didn't see that line was commented. thanks for the hint :)
<dr_willis> at least there used to be a comment there.. im not seeing it now on my laptop's file.
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, xmlspy?
<grizzly> Anyway to make this work > sudo mount -a && cd /media/cdrom - with quotes or something
<grizzly> NOt functions btw since I am planning to use this as an alias
<thomas_> Hallo an alle
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<mossman> hello
<NetSKaVeN> hey, I have a stranger problem and I need a little of help to resolve it
<mossman> shoot
<NetSKaVeN> I'm using dapper updated to KDE 3.5.3
<NetSKaVeN> all is working ok except konqueror
<NetSKaVeN> I can't see some webs
<mossman> Konqueror is not working?  Which websites can't you see?
<DaSkreech> Example?
<NetSKaVeN> www.linux.com or digg
<NetSKaVeN> I saw them ok before the update
<NetSKaVeN> and all work well if I use Mepis with 3.5.3
<mossman> Ummm.  Can you see anything, or are the font's just odd?
<NetSKaVeN> I can see only the head of digg for example
<NetSKaVeN> I tried to delete the konqueror config (.kde/share/apps/konqueror) but it doesn't solve anything
<mossman> any other examples?
<h3sp4wn> NetSKaVeN: did you delete the konquerorrc ?
<NetSKaVeN> linux.com: I see only the grey background and the OSTG menu
<NetSKaVeN> h3sp4wn: where is it?
<mossman> does this file exist?
<h3sp4wn> .kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<NetSKaVeN> deleting it...
<h3sp4wn> I don't think that will fix it though
<chavo> NetSKaVeN, try turning off the adblock
<NetSKaVeN> h3sp4wn: the same effect
<chavo> it has issues with some sites
<NetSKaVeN> wow!!!
<NetSKaVeN> solved
<NetSKaVeN> it's adblock stuff
<NetSKaVeN> thanks a lot  :)
<chavo> np :)
<satempler> NetSKaVeN: ya the ad bock thing has a bug in it
<Shizboom> what does this dock application bar do
<dr_willis> dock apps go in it.
<dr_willis> like 'wmclock' or 'wmxmms' or dozens of other mini-apps
<dr_willis> dock apps used to be the big thing. :P
<Shizboom> hmmm k
<dr_willis> dock/warf/panel
<dr_willis> check out windowmaker  and all its warf/dock apps. Fluxbox has a simile rfeature as well.
<ubuntu> Hello. Is there a hard drive installation iso image "Kubuntu"?
<dr_willis> yes. the live cd can install to the hard drive.
<dr_willis> the alternative install cd (i think) uses the text based installer.
<satempler> ubuntu: ya just double click on the Install Icon on the desktop
<linuxmonkey> thats correct dr_willis
<dr_willis> I personally use the Ubuntu CD. and install ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> since i use both gnome and kde. :P
<dr_willis> *blasphmy* eh?
<satempler> ya it is dr_willis
<satempler> ;)
<dr_willis> then again - i tend to USE kde, or windowmaker mainly
<dr_willis> :) its just that some times its easier to let the wife use gnome.
<linuxmonkey> dr_willis: i take the easy way out...kubuntu and then ubuntu/edubuntu/xubuntu in vmware :)
<ubuntu> Well. I can't find any installation button. Perhaps this is an olden kubuntu live CD
<dr_willis> ubuntu that would be my guess.
<linuxmonkey> more than likely
<satempler> prehaps
<dr_willis> dapper was the first that had the install from live cd feature
<dr_willis> and that was only in the latest releases I think.
<linuxmonkey> 6.06 :)
<ubuntu> can anyone write down the adress where Kubuntu installation can be found (sorry bad english)
<linuxmonkey> kubuntu.com
<fre1> about virtual stuff, is there a way to run macosx, on a kubuntu i386 ?
<h3sp4wn> fre1: Not legally
<DaSkreech> Legally?
<DaSkreech> dang it!
<DaSkreech> hi raphink
<linuxmonkey> lol
<imachine> how can you run macosx on a linux environment?
<fre1> h3sp4wn: what do you mean ? like it is possible but only with the macosx on any pc crack ?
<imachine> like, in vmare you can
<imachine> :)
<imachine> what kind of a question is taht
<imachine> :p
<linuxmonkey> hrrrm let me begin. we will not discuss illegal items in this channel
<fre1> well i dont want to do anything illegal
<DaSkreech> that's for #kubuntu-shhhh
<linuxmonkey> lol
<h3sp4wn> fre1: I think I could do it but I haven't tried (nor do I want to) I prefer e-17 to mac os x
<imachine> but hmm.
<fre1> i want to port a software on maxosx, and dont want to buy a mac just for that
<fre1> so is there a way ?
<imachine> you can run macosx if you are able to pretend you have a mac machine; so find a virtual machine, a mac box emulator, obtain a legal copy of macosx, install that virtyual machine in kubuntu, and you got a macosx in kubuntu, like you asked for
<linuxmonkey> fre1: you will have to unless you want apple going after you
<h3sp4wn> gcc can be a cross compiler
<linuxmonkey> imachine: thats still illegal
<imachine> linuxmonkey, no its not.
<imachine> maybe it is.
<imachine> i dont know, but from a technical point of view, you own the software.
<imachine> so you can either make a coaster of the cd/dvd or install it somewhere.
<h3sp4wn> Mac OS X x86 cannot be bought without a mac
<fre1> imachine: ok is qemu able to do that ?
<raphink> hi DaSkreech
* nixternal says google "mac on linux" and "linux on mac"
<imachine> thats my understanding of things, ofcourse i dont know the mac licensing.
<linuxmonkey> yes, imachine as your not running it on apple approved hardware...I read the user agreement on osx and it clearly states it.
<Shizboom> #python
<dr_willis> Apple Sez :  "We are the Boss of You!"
<imachine> linuxmonkey, ok then.
<imachine> apple is nevertheless, cool.
<dr_willis> I disagree with apples coolness
<imachine> maybe not with their macbook crap.
<imachine> x86 bah.
<dr_willis> :)
<imachine> but the rest is great.
<imachine> i like a box thats properly setup.
<dr_willis> I disagree. :) so phhhht. :P
<imachine> and runs a commercial unix!
<fre1> nixternal: well mac on linux is give me all this 'mol' stuff about running linux and maxosx but only on ppc
<imachine> :)
<dr_willis> You dont want to know the fighting ive done with apple  and their hw/os befor.
<imachine> if im going to pay for something, i'd rather have it a *nix touch :)
<nixternal> fre1, you trying to do it on x86?  go buy the new tiger...it will run lovely on your home made machine
<imachine> dr_willis, maybe so. i still like apple.
<imachine> :)
<dr_willis> for my needs - apple gives me no benifit over the alterantives.
<fre1> nixternal: mac osx can be bought and run on a normal pc ?
<imachine> well.
<dr_willis> but dont get me started on the things they did in the past..
<nixternal> yes fre1
<dr_willis> :)
<imachine> i use open source software.
<imachine> im content.
<fre1> nixternal: ahhhh this is a news :)
<h3sp4wn> For my needs it gives me no benefits (other than it can run logic / ableton live)
<imachine> its stable. and it has console.
<imachine> it rocks!
<imachine> :)
<fre1> personnally i dont care about coolness and stuff, i care about having the stuff ported on the current main plateforms
<DaSkreech> imachine: Like Vista?
<imachine> its the only desktop-oriented *nix OS that i know off that is a commercial *nix.
<imachine> DaSkreech, vista is not *nix.
<DaSkreech> No but it's touched by it :)
<imachine> and i dont have excess hardware to use vista.
<imachine> i have a p3-933 as my main box.
<DaSkreech> Hear hear
<imachine> and p3-600 as my server.
<DaSkreech> fre1: No KDE4 for you :) It has coolness built in :)
<imachine> plus, i dont like window$ :-)
<imachine> it's too complicated.
<imachine> ;/
<h3sp4wn> I still don't know how anyone could want anything other than e-17 (unless they are using fglrx)
<dr_willis> I cant see much that "E-17" gives me that makes me more productive. :)
<fre1> DaSkreech: close to 'not yet released and wont be anytime soon' label ? :)
<dr_willis> other then showing off to the windowz crowd. :P
<fre1> nixternal: is there a keyword or something about the 'work on any pc' feature of the last tiger, im looking at their web page dont ffind info about it
<DaSkreech> fre1: no they are still working on svn'ing that label :(
<h3sp4wn> Its got little touches that make things really fast - if you try to work the "e-17" way
<imachine> h3sp4wn, twm + kde.
<imachine> i see not how anyone can need more than that...
<h3sp4wn> You can't use twn with kde
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Whats up with fglrx and the 3?
<imachine> some people see how you can not need more than a 9600 baud serial connection into a system's vt100 terminal or it's emultor.
<imachine> well.
<imachine> opinions differ, get used to it
<imachine> :-)
<DaSkreech> Whoops sorry lapsed to 1337 :-(
<dr_willis> I used to use serial-vt100's :P
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: e-17 is really unstable with fglrx thats all
<imachine> never had a vt100 myself.
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: I have used vt420's
<dr_willis> I got one in the garrage. :P
<DaSkreech> Well my kurrent KDE is as well. Whats the point?
<imachine> just use emulators.
<dr_willis> i tossed an older one.
<imachine> dr_willis, i wanted to obtained one.
<dr_willis> its easier to get a cheap pc and ssh now a days
<imachine> but its not as easy as i thought areound these parts.
<imachine> hehe
<imachine> :)
<imachine> my alpha system rocks; it has modem support or something like that, you can dial in if you break the box..
<dr_willis> ebay and other sites have them.. or get a  one of those thinclients
<imachine> ;] ] ] ] ] 
<dr_willis> or get a cheap old pc and a terminal progam.
<imachine> yeah, i have a speccie.
<imachine> i think my speccie would do fine for terminal emulator.
<imachine> but the keyboard is a pain in the ass.
<imachine> :)
<dr_willis> I got several amigas.. and macse, and others...
<imachine> amigas rock.
<dr_willis> its always the littel things that get annoying
<imachine> i need to obtain one.
<imachine> but firts things first, ps2:)
<dr_willis> imachine,  where ya live at? I got several.
<dr_willis> :P
<DaSkreech> Hi ubuntu
<imachine> dr_willis, .pl
<ubuntu> hi
<dr_willis> .pl you live in perl land?
<dr_willis> :P
<h3sp4wn> I live in perl land
<imachine> no, Poland.
<dr_willis> heh heh
<imachine> altho we have a few perl progammers im sure.
<imachine> ;-)
<dr_willis> Heck - amigas should be common over there. and in germany.
<dr_willis> more popular over there - then here in the USA
<dr_willis> sadly
<imachine> dr_willis, you are in the usa now?
<imachine> isee.
<imachine> well, they are popular :] 
<imachine> and easy to obtain.
<h3sp4wn> I wish I never sold my RISC pc (strong arm based)
<imachine> i just dont have the cash to spare at the moment.
<imachine> :)
<imachine> h3sp4wn, oh f......
<dr_willis> Smack dab in the Middle of the USA
<imachine> h3sp4wn, shame on you
<imachine> :] 
<imachine> dr_willis, sounds nice *g*
<imachine> :] 
<gatekeeper> z00m: hiya, not sure if they give you the source code so you can compile it
<dr_willis> about as middle of the USA as ya can get
<gatekeeper> z00m: ooops http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<dr_willis> Corn Country!
<serenity> hi
<serenity> i created a script with an & at the end...how to stop this script?
<gatekeeper> serenity: Ctrl + c
<serenity> no, it's no-hub
<z00m> gatekeeper: thanks i'll check that out now ;)
<gatekeeper> z00m: just a thought
<imachine> are kde4 sshots avail yet?
<imachine> still mockups only eh ?
<DaSkreech> imachine: You can SVN it
<DaSkreech> it looks just like 3.5.3
<DaSkreech> or 3.5.1 I think
<imachine> DaSkreech, yeah
<imachine> bleh
<imachine> ;] 
<imachine> i hate the 'when it's done' release scheduling
<imachine> ;p
<DaSkreech> Ha ha, Hey man I've always liked KDE for hte tech under the hood :)
<dr_willis> would ya rather them give a date then keep moveing it back.
<DaSkreech> So as long as that is blazing along I'm happy
<dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> And I think they may have KDE4 debs in edgy :)
<DaSkreech> Ga-Ron-teed to break your system :)
<dr_willis> I think we need a windowmanager/DE based on the PalmOS look/feel
<dr_willis> thta way its totally idiot-proofed. :P almost.
<DaSkreech> No Tenor though :(
<h3sp4wn> I think perfectionists make better software (e-17 is pre alpha but been in development for 6 years)
<DaSkreech> Has there ever been an e release as stable?
<dr_willis> gnome was like a pre-aplha for ages.. they kept changeing their window manager and stuff all the time.  then what happened? did ximian kick them in the pants? or some other company?
<h3sp4wn> 0.16 is considered stable
<dr_willis> so they got their act together.
<DaSkreech> It's still DR
<DaSkreech> Developers Release
<DaSkreech> isn't it?
<dr_willis> I thought the DR was part of the name. :P
<gatekeeper> I tried the EliveCD but could get X to start, but was extreamly impressed with OLiveCD
<imachine> Olive, Elive.
<imachine> damnit.
<imachine> i just want STABLE e17
<imachine> StableLive17
<imachine> ;] 
<imachine> stablElive
<imachine> ;] 
<imachine> but e17 is sort of dying out i think, with all the xgl stuff coming into other windowmanagers.
<imachine> its still pretty, just not that different anymore.
<imachine> add xgl to openbox or something and you almost get e17 ;p
<h3sp4wn> e-17 is getting hardware accelerated effects soon
<Hawkwind> imachine: No it's not
<imachine> yeah yeah. soon.
<imachine> ;p
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Don't hold your breath
<imachine> Hawkwind, what do you mean no its not.
<imachine> yes it is.
<imachine> lets flame
<imachine> ;)
<Hawkwind> imachine: E17 is not dying out
<imachine> oh well. yeah in that meaning no ofcourse not.
<imachine> its still being worked on.
<Hawkwind> Very actively.  100+ commits every single day
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: I am not holding my breath - I am not really bothered about hardware accelerated effects
<dr_willis> its constantly being worked on.... like a car that never runs right. :)
<imachine> but its just fading out sort of thats what i meant. with all the 3d accelrated effects coming into other WM;s.
<imachine> dr_willis, its a hotrod.
<imachine> :)
<dr_willis> imachine,  yea.. sure..
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: AFAIK there is no plans of putting those effects into E17 any time soon, if even at all.  raster is firmly against that
<imachine> i just like my volvos.
<Hawkwind> imachine: No it's not
<imachine> and small jap cars.
<imachine> ;] 
<imachine> Hawkwind, what is not now. fading out ?
<imachine> i think it is.
<Hawkwind> imachine: Where you get your info from I'm not sure.  But E17 is going stronger today than it has in quite some time
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: lotus - loads of trouble usually serious :-)
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: I have read it is getting aiglx support
<imachine> oh man. read what im writing.
<Hawkwind> imachine: I'm actively involved in E17 and I know it's not dying out at all
<DaSkreech> Who is in charge of #ebuntu?
<DaSkreech> Which is where I suggest we move this discussion :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: /cs info #Ebuntu
<Hawkwind> Heh
<imachine> Hawkwind, oh fuck. dude. okay. its NOT dying out. its just not the only-nice-looking-3d-acceled-wm out there once xgl kicked in.
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: You read wrong then.  That won't happen as raster won't allow it
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<imachine> i guess i just have to say things the hard way sometimes.
<imachine> i dont have kids.
<imachine> neither do i expect any on irc.
<imachine> but okay.
<Hawkwind> imachine: XGL is a waste of time and energy.  Not everyone likes that junk
<imachine> sorry about that.
<imachine> Hawkwind, look man. you like apples. go ahead.
<dr_willis> i agree with Hawkwind
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: How does that make it a waste?
<Hawkwind> imachine: It's my choice, and many others as well
<imachine> please lets end this discussion as i see you are very bullheaded in one direction.
<dr_willis> XGL - ise it to show off to your friends... then go back to the minimal window manager to get work done.
<Hawkwind> dr_willis: Yep
<imachine> i make a small comment, not even insluting your wonderful wm, and you flame on.
<imachine> bah l;] 
<h3sp4wn> I agree with hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Exactly what XGL is for
<imachine> dr_willis, and what is E17 for?
<Hawkwind> imachine: Show me where I've flamed ?
<DaSkreech> It's a scalable way of using hardware advances
<imachine> productive work?!
<imachine> ;)
<Hawkwind> You mentioned E17 is dying out.  Those words are completely untruee
<DaSkreech> It takes away from CPU usage
<imachine> Hawkwind, i explained myself.
<dr_willis> imachine,  it seems to be a hobby  of a lot of people. :)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: he explained what he meant
<imachine> Hawkwind, i didnt rely to develiopment.
<Hawkwind> Gentoo is a hobby too ain't it ?
<Hawkwind> Heh
* Hawkwind Shuts up now
* DaSkreech knows loads of folks who say Gentoo is dying as well
<Hawkwind> LOL
<DaSkreech> Doesn't mean you have to go and take them to case for it
<imachine> some people said freebsd is dying too.
<DaSkreech> Microsoft has been saying for years the Linux os slowly going to die out
<imachine> ;)
<dr_willis> Computers are a fad.
<DaSkreech> Why you even bother to listen to them I don't know
<DaSkreech> haha
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: I am hoping one day to have acceleration available that is good enough for production use (from rasterman's blog) I can wait until he thinks it is ready :)
<DaSkreech> rasterman is my biggest worry about e though :(
<h3sp4wn> He is a perfectionist the world needs more of them
<DaSkreech> Yeah but what if he gets hit by a truck or eaten by a shark
<DaSkreech> Who takes over?
<h3sp4wn> It becomes one of the great unfinished masterpieces probably
<dr_willis> RMS !
<dr_willis> :OP
<DaSkreech> I don't like projects/concepts/companies run by one person's personality
<DaSkreech> *cough* Fruit*cough*
<h3sp4wn> I don't under most circumstances - But I think he is one of the people who deserves an exeption
<h3sp4wn> exception
<DaSkreech> Oh no I have all respect for him. and he's done great work
<DaSkreech> but ...
<DaSkreech> Side point
<DaSkreech>  what's up with HURD?
<imachine> DaSkreech, you could talk about theo the same way
<imachine> one person one company one project
<imachine> sort of
<DaSkreech> Theo?
<imachine> but its not, he's just the face behind.
<imachine> yeah, theo de raadt.
<imachine> openbsd flamer and developer.
<imachine> :)
<h3sp4wn> They also write openssh which everyone uses
<DaSkreech> Oh no I don't worry about OpenBSD I worry about netbsd a lot mroe :)
<DaSkreech> more
<imachine> DaSkreech, whats wrong with net? ;] 
<DaSkreech> hi nalioth
<DaSkreech> It seems aimless.
<nalioth> howdy
<imachine> DaSkreech, nbsd aimless?
<imachine> it already supports a million arch
<DaSkreech> Like it just tries to be ported to every sanyo radio or samsung phone that comes out
<DaSkreech> Yeah that's what I mean.. what the heck?
<h3sp4wn> Linux probably run's on more devices - (I want netbsd for WGT634U but it is not ported)
* DaSkreech waits for PS3 port nevertheless :)
<imachine> DaSkreech, thats the idea of netbsd.
<DaSkreech> NetBSD on Cell should be pretty schweet
<imachine> to run on many arch and stay portable and unified as good as it can.
<imachine> cell i dontk now.
<imachine> but jornada
<imachine> is what im aiming for :)
<imachine> i plan on doing some wifi installations, ISP etc.
<imachine> a jornada with a wifi card+pigtail+antenna to test would rock.
<h3sp4wn> jordana would have not enough power to run a high power wireless card (ubiquiti etc)
<imachine> h3sp4wn, it would run enough to provide with 11mbps.
<imachine> b is all i need.
<imachine> and i dont need 100mW
<imachine> ;] 
<h3sp4wn> 400mW is best for that type of testing
<imachine> people often overestimate wifi.
<imachine> man.
<imachine> no way.
<imachine> i got a 64mW + 8dBi antenna.
<imachine> and serve two people on that.
<imachine> its not far true that,.
<imachine> but why install massive antennage and high power devices ?
<imachine> if you can do well without them.
<imachine> it kills other peoples connections.
<imachine> thats just stupid.
<h3sp4wn> For setting up an isp you should use directional antennas and high quality kit - otherwise you will provide poor service
<imachine> h3sp4wn, i know. this is just starting now.
<imachine> i use linksys *shame*
<imachine> :)
<imachine> i;ll throw some orinoco gold cards + ap2000 from proxim soon.
* DaSkreech  considers XGL on a PS3
<imachine> + 2x 90 degrees sector 17dBi antennas on every side of the building.
<imachine> DaSkreech, buahahah
<imachine> :d
<DaSkreech> Just need to get the stupid nVidia drivers now :(
<imachine> ;] 
<DaSkreech> hi ubuntu
<linuxmonkey> DaSkreech: their not stupid...lol its something else that is...lol
<DaSkreech> linuxmonkey: Well they are either really smart or really stupid :)
<linuxmonkey> lol ive never had issues with them and besides their much better than ATI
<z00m> linuxmonkey: thinks the same GEFORCE RULE
<linuxmonkey> this free vmware server rocks
<ubuntu> i have just recieved kubuntu 6.06 CD and instaled it, when booting I got this: GRUB stage1.5 error 5
<ubuntu> wtf
<Music^Hound> what needs to be turned on in order for mp3 to work ?
<Music^Hound> I know its a restricted format
<ubuntu> I found out  that tis could be couse of broken partition table but how to fix it?
<Kr4t05> Music^Hound, in KDE, just install libxine-extracodecs
<gatekeeper> Music^Hound: I think I just installed libxine-extracodecs w32codecs and they worked
<Music^Hound> ok
<gatekeeper> ubuntu: using the installer?
<Music^Hound> hmmm can't seem to get those files in adept
<gatekeeper> Music^Hound: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Music^Hound> thanx
<gatekeeper> Music^Hound: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Music^Hound> ok got it gatekeeper
<gatekeeper> Music^Hound: working ?
<Music^Hound> yep
<Music^Hound> amarok is my main player
<Music^Hound> nothing beats it
<sensei> Kind of depends on your needs, doesn't it
<gatekeeper> Music^Hound: excellent :-)
<Music^Hound> sensei: what other needs could there be for a music player ?
<Music^Hound> it has music management, lyrics from the web, album covers, ipod support. wikipedia for info on artists all built in
<sebastian> Hi I installed VMware player into Breezy from the VMware site.  and I have upgraded to Dapper and I want to remove VMware player now and have server instead.  ,but I do not know. how
<sebastian> surely it's just some basic command in the shell?  ,but I don't know what
<sebastian> yes I know VMware player is now in the Ubuntu resporitories in Dapper,  but since I installed on Breezy.  well that dosan't apply to me
<sebastian> and so I carn't remove it from the package manager
<sebastian> hi?
<sebastian> anyone here?
<LjL> no, it can't be some basic command in the shell, since you have installed it by simply running the vendor-provided program
<Music^Hound> gatekeeper: what's needed to say compile amarok from cvs ?
<LjL> if you're lucky, the vendor also providers an uninstaller script
<LjL> that should be in the manual
<sebastian> in the manual?  open shell and man vmware player
<sebastian> or?
<LjL> maybe, but i guess it's in some other user documentation, like a README file that came with the tarball
<gatekeeper> Music^Hound: build-essentials, but amaroK is in the repos so why do you want to compile?
<charlie5> hullooo ... is there a way to somehow equalise the levels of a set of mp3's so that they won't play too soft or too loud but all at the same general level ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<charlie5> lol ... alright to rephrase ...
<Shizboom> where would my kde directory be?
<Music^Hound> gatekeeper: I like to keep up with the latest builds
<gatekeeper> Music^Hound: ok :-)
<charlie5> DaSkreech: um, any clues ?
<Music^Hound> charlie5: you mean like mp3gain ?
<DaSkreech> Shizboom: ~/.kde
<DaSkreech> charlie5: There we go :) couldn't remember the  name of it
<charlie5> Music^Hound: :) ... thats the one ... thanks ... (gah !!! ... you would think i would have had the brains to type mp3 into adept search ... sorry for being lazy)
<Bazzi> I can only recommend using flac :) :love:
<charlie5> DaSkreech: no probs :)
<DaSkreech> Bazzi: Would that include you recomending sub 100 dollar TB hard drives?
<Bazzi> harddisk cost like /$100 for like 300gb
<Bazzi> it's worth it, really
<DaSkreech> I'd rather just burn them off to Armour plated Blu_Rays :)
* Bazzi has roughly got 600GB of disk space
<DaSkreech> `Me too
<DaSkreech> But I have like 25 GB free
<DaSkreech> And that's with almost all my albums in ogg
<Bazzi> 260 free here
<DaSkreech> With FLAC
* DaSkreech shudders
<Bazzi> :)
<Bazzi> once my disks are full I'll just buy bigger ones
<Bazzi> eventually cheaper than burning things off to dvd or the like
<DaSkreech> Yeah .. Till they crash :)
<Bazzi> backups!
<DaSkreech> /:-/
<DaSkreech> To DVD?
<Bazzi> to other disks
<Bazzi> unless murphy comes into place and crashes all of them
<DaSkreech> Well I've seen it happen :)
<Bazzi> I'd still have my documents saved to my laptop then
<DaSkreech> Of course you know that's not scalable :)
<Bazzi> and all other things can be re-ripped or re-downloaded
<nik> do anybody know how to say the system that the key about the left shift should be "F13"? (I would use it for yakuake)
* DaSkreech can't imagine reripping all his stuff from Vinyl again
<Bazzi> I have those new things called CDs
<DaSkreech> Oh btw how do you kontrolt he mouse with the keyboard?
<DaSkreech> Bazzi: Good for you :)
<Music^Hound> why not use musepack ?
<piotrek> join #princed
<Bazzi> what advantage does musepack have over flac?
<Music^Hound> smaller size
<Bazzi> is it also lossless?
<piotrek> join #princed
<Music^Hound> nope
<Bazzi> so it's no alternative
<Music^Hound> piotrek: stop spamming
<piotrek> sorry i have miss the windows
<DaSkreech> piotrek: try using /join
<piotrek> now it's ok
<Music^Hound> Bazzi: why use such a large file for one song when there are lossy alternatives that sound just as good
<Bazzi> Music^Hound: because converting them is pain
<Music^Hound> what ever floats your boat I guess
<Music^Hound> to me there is no sense in using 300-400 mb of space for one album
<sebastian> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Music^Hound> Bazzi: how much music do you have on your pc ?
<Bazzi> currently not much
<Bazzi> 50 albums maybe
<Music^Hound> 20000+
<DaSkreech> hi aseigo
<DaSkreech> Music^Hound: Albums?
<Music^Hound> songs
<aseigo> DaSkreech: hey =)
<Music^Hound> think its like 1600+ albums
<DaSkreech> Oh cause I was about to ask for the list. That's got to be worth something :)
<Murfy^> the belgian bank KBC is allowing customers to create their own card now, with their own picture on it.. i uploaded something with tux on it and they denied my request.. what sort of copyright is there on tux?
<samuli> Music^Hound, I don't understand using flac over ogg or mp3 either.
<Bazzi> samuli: vorbis you mean ;)
<Music^Hound> only reason for using flac would be for backing up
<samuli> Music^Hound, they play the songs over with 5e computer speakers or 10e headphones and complain that 'it's not lossy'
<DarkAudit> anyone know of a Linux newsreader that does mp3 search and file seach like News Rover does for windows?
<DaSkreech> imachine: NetBSD doesn't have an Xbox port
<DaSkreech> interesting enough
<Bazzi> samuli: I've got to play it on different players with different formats. just imagine how it sounds once it's been converted lossy three or four times
<samuli> on the other hand I understand people, who have put great amounts of money into their music system, don't like mp3's
<Bazzi> and mp3 still isn't free, so it's always ahssle
<Bazzi> hassle*
<samuli> Bazzi, the thing is that you shouldn't :)
<Music^Hound> mp3 is just for those that don't understand the alternatives
<Bazzi> but once I've got them lossy, I have to
<Bazzi> now I just start from flac all the time
<samuli> what do you mean you have to? there isn't many players that don't play mp3
<Music^Hound> flac to me is a waste of space unless I am backing up albums to dvd
<imachine> DaSkreech, it doesnt?
<imachine> maybe so
<imachine> :/
<Bazzi> my cell needs them in lower bitrates for saving space
<DaSkreech> imachine: nope :)
<Bazzi> my laptop needs them in rather OK quality
<charlie5> thanks again guys ... mp3gain worked great :)
<imachine> well im sure its a matter oftime.
<Music^Hound> vorbis quality 6
<imachine> unless theyre trying to avoid cross pathing with ms
<imachine> :)
<Bazzi> and so on
<samuli> Bazzi, so rip them in different qualitys.
<Music^Hound> charlie5: an alternative to mp3gain is replaygain
<samuli> or if you're pirating you shouldn't be complaining anyways :)
<Bazzi> samuli: so I have 5 mp3s of the same song on my harddisk :/
<Music^Hound> lol samuli
<Bazzi> samuli: if I was pirating, flac would be useless
<imachine> mp3vbr/ogg
<imachine> is the only way
<imachine> :)
<imachine> (if youre pirating)
<DaSkreech> Bazzi: You could be a classy pirate :)
<Music^Hound> lol
<imachine> (but thats not quite the place to discuss that is it )
<imachine> :p
<imachine> ;)
<Bazzi> DaSkreech: converting it from mp3 to flac? ;)
<imachine> lets go to efnet ;)
<DaSkreech> Bazzi: heehee :)
<imachine> <3 efnet.
<samuli> Bazzi, and one flac is all you need? I don't get it.
<imachine> not that im a warezer of some sort
<DaSkreech> Anyone have any ideas for a new default Kubuntu theme?
<imachine> he he he
<imachine> ;p
<Bazzi> samuli: flac is the most lazy choice for me :)
<imachine> DaSkreech, hmm
<imachine> DaSkreech, the bootup menu logo sort of is nice.
<Music^Hound> Bazzi: how so ?
<imachine> the one you can choose, it could be the default.
<imachine> :)))))))
<DaSkreech> usplash?
<imachine> nono.
<imachine> i mean in kde.
<imachine> the starting thing.
<DaSkreech> Which one?
<imachine> browse through them.
<imachine> im on arch now.
<imachine> i dont know.
<imachine> :)
<samuli> I use flacs frequently myself, but still people telling how mp3's are bad quality always cracks me up.
<Bazzi> Music^Hound: a little shellscript batchconverting the stuff I need, copy, done
<Bazzi> Music^Hound: without *ever* having to even think about quality settings and stuff
<Bazzi> samuli: it's not bad quality, it's not having the risk about ever having bad quality
<imachine> DaSkreech, 'moodin'
<imachine> :)
<DaSkreech> imachine: Do you mean inbetween you logging in and KDE starting up?
<imachine> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705
<imachine> ;] 
<DaSkreech> Oh Yeah :) I have that installed now I forgot it wasn't the default
<Music^Hound> Bazzi: try using vorbis quality 6 and see if you can see a difference
<DaSkreech>  It's purty on XGL :)
<Music^Hound> I want to try out XGL
<Bazzi> Music^Hound: vorbis is a no-go since my cell cannot play that
<Music^Hound> AAC ?
<DaSkreech> Correct me if I'm wrong but the .ogg people are behind the FLAC codec?
<Music^Hound> DaSkreech: pretty much
<DaSkreech> Bazzi: Write many angry letters to them
<Bazzi> and until I get my new soundcard there won't be much of a difference here anyways
<DaSkreech> Bazzi: Follw them up with sane letters explaining the clear benefits of ,ogg :)
<Music^Hound> hey DaSkreech how hard is it to get XGL on kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DaSkreech> Follow the tinyurl link
<ubuntu> gatekeeper: using instaler found on desktop :)
<Music^Hound> thanx
<Bazzi> DaSkreech: honestly I don't really have the time or motivation to do that
<Bazzi> it's like.... SONY!
<DaSkreech> Bazzi: Give me a name I'll do it :0
<Music^Hound> DaSkreech: how stable is it ?
<gatekeeper> ubuntu: do a manual partition, and there is an option to create / remove partition table in there
<Bazzi> DaSkreech: my next cell will have symbian os... :)
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana!!
<gatekeeper> Bazzi: got a nokia using symbian OS :-)
<Bazzi> uuuh I don't like nokia :(
<DaSkreech> Music^Hound: Just enough to use and not enough to be user friendly
<gatekeeper> catch you latter folks
<charlie5> Music^Hound: thanks, i'll have a look ... i'm kinda surprised amorok doesn't do this for a playlist on the fly ... or maybe that would take too long
<DaSkreech> charlie5: Submit a patch :)
<charlie5> lol ... fat chance :)
<h3sp4wn> Bazzi: Why not have a cell running linux ?
<imachine> h3sp4wn, that would be cool.
<imachine> *nix on a cell.
<imachine> isnt the nokia n70 supporting that ?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: There is a lot of work on getting that working
<Bazzi> h3sp4wn, I wouldn't see the point ;)
<DaSkreech>  Nokia is pumping money into having that work
<imachine> yeah nokia rocks.
<Bazzi> I'd rather have an OS designed for that
<imachine> cheers for that.
<imachine> Bazzi, man, UNIX!.
<imachine> dude, imaghine, walking around with friends.
<imachine> hey dude i need a shell box.
<imachine> really?> no problem what account do you want.
<imachine> click click.
<imachine> here you go.
<imachine> its gprs so it can be a bit laggy tho.
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I am not bothered all I want is the most portable ssh terminal I can get - I hate cell phones as it is
<imachine> but enjoy
<imachine> ;)))))))))
* charlie5 dons his headphones without fear of getting his eardrums exploded :)
<charlie5> night folks :)
<imachine> bye
<imachine> charlie5_zzz, bah you dont reply to ctcp time
<imachine> ;p
<charlie5_zzz> lol ... i havn't looked into konversation settings ... just using derfaults ... but its 4:20 am here :) ... danged sleep patterns all stuffed up by world cup soccer ;)
<ubuntu> which program is THE best for fixing HDD errors?
<ubuntu> danke
<DaSkreech> Go Italy!!
<willvarfar> hmm do videos play in kubuntu, or do I have to install stuff?
<imachine> DaSkreech, go france!
<imachine> ;] 
<DaSkreech> I would say a new hard drive :)
<sensei> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<charlie5_zzz> I'm with imachine (or was) ... poor aussie socceroo's got beat by Italy in the *worst* possible way
<SpAwN> willvarfar: yes videos play but u DO need to install stuff type "!restricted" in this room
* charlie5_zzz is still not over it :)
<willvarfar> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChefWill> !alias
<ubotu> I know nothing about alias
<ChefWill> .;[
<willvarfar> thx SpAwN; I'll see what kind of pages they are; previously I've tried installing totem and things, but nothing seems to work
<DaSkreech> willvarfar: That's really up to you :)
<SpAwN> willvarfar: well just follow this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ...that WILL make the videos work'
<ChefWill> does anyone know where aliases are saved?
<h3sp4wn> .bashrc
<Cntryboy> I'm trying to connect on xchat and I keep getting Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Bad user info) what does this mean? on konversation at the moment
<ChefWill> it means your user infos bad
<Cntryboy> what is user info? lol ive never had a prob b4
<Cntryboy> only thing in user info is my nick name ?
<ChefWill> then theres your problem
<ChefWill> you gotta fill in the rest
<Cntryboy> the rest is filled out
<Cntryboy> but im stating besides nickname and user/real name thats it
<ChefWill> dunno, use konversation - its better anyways
<Cntryboy> not script wise it's not
<Cntryboy> thx anyways cya
<ChefWill> bet you he didnt have it all filled out and he just realzied it
<sebastian> hummmmmmm and the victum me get's booted out of the Ubuntu channel again,  because of stupid reasons
<h3sp4wn> Script wise ? konversation you can just execute any bash script with /exec blah
<sebastian> and banned again
<sebastian> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Shizboom> anyone ever made a panel applet before?
<z00m> anyone around ?
<mossman> Hi z00m
<z00m> i wanted to change the theme on kubuntu with some of the http://www.kde-look.org themes
<vem0m> me
<vem0m> yea? whats up?
<z00m> do i need to install aa theme manager ?
<vem0m> no its there
<mossman> You have to download themes,  then use theme mangaer
<z00m> is that built into kubuntu or do i need to install it ?
<DaSkreech> Check System settings
<day_> hi everybody, anybody having a working xorg.conf for kubuntu on macbook 13'' 1280x800 ?
<vem0m> goto K menu > Run Command and type kcontrol
<vem0m> then in apperance goto themes
<vem0m> after u install one that is how u activate it and customize it
<z00m> ah great, thanks ;)
<mossman> Does the macbook use ATI radeon chipset?
<vem0m> np :)
<z00m> why didnt i know that ... lol
<day_> yes
<day_> no
<day_> intel i810
<vem0m> lol
<vem0m> it took me a bit to find it lol as its not in the regular system setting place along with alot of them options
<vem0m> might make a icon or shortcut in ur k menu for the KDE control center
<vem0m> i did as i use it alot
<mossman> do you have x working at the moment?  or ate you using a termnal
<day_> the chipset use the i810 intel drivers, and generally needs some tweaking of the bios to use widescreens :-(, which doesn"t exist on macbook
<day_> i use x at 1024x768
<day_> fuzzy vision :-)
<day_> it is a default mode ; the error message of xorg.log is : (WW) I810(0): config file hsync range 45.7143-50.5263kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.
<DaSkreech> z00m: You can searh for theme in the System Settings
<mossman> You should be able to put a line in /etc/x11/xorg.config that will use 1280 X 800 or  Whatever resolution it uses
<day_> and :(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)
<h3sp4wn> make a suitable modeline
<day_> and then : (**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768"
<day_> is a modeline useful for a lcd display ?
<mossman> in the file /etc/x11/xorg.config is there a line that shows the different resolutions  ex  "16bbp 1280 x 800"
<day_> yes
<mossman> there should be quite a few lines with the different modes x uses.  There is an option for a default mode.  Make the 1280 X800 24   bit default.  Then restart x
<day_> well, currently there is only one mode, for each depth : 1280x800
<day_> the defalt depth is already 1280x800, 24bits
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: how are you?
<mossman> That's Strange.  What driver is x using?
<day_> but it isn't taken by the x server, which relies on the default built-in server mode of 1024x768
<Cntryboy> day_: why not reconfigure x, and choose everything from a gui interface
<day_> i810, i've tried with vesa too
<h3sp4wn> day_: You need a custom modeline
<h3sp4wn> !fixvideoresolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<day_> h3sp4wn : why not, but is a custom modeline important for a lcd display ?
<h3sp4wn> day_: That fixvideoresolution has a specfic bit for intel graphics
<day_> Cntryboy : which gui interface do you advertise ? the one of kubuntu (kde i think), isn't proposing 1280x800
<day_> h3sp1wn : sorry i didn't see tthat
* z00m is away: Away at the moment
<day_> yes i may be the right solution :-)
<day_> thanks a lot mossman, h3sp4wn, ubotu, Cntryboy, i'm going to try it now :-)
<sebsebseb> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> foo
<sebsebseb> he is a bot
<sebsebseb> so you carn't realy thank him
<ChefWill> kopete vs gaim? comments? :-X
<sebsebseb> kopete sucks
<sebsebseb> it seems
<sebsebseb> compared to Gaim
<sebsebseb> I was  on it yesterday
<ChefWill> it has some nice features
<sebsebseb> logged into MSN account
<sebsebseb> and well
<sebsebseb> I didn't want it to remember my contact list or anything
<ChefWill> i like the message queue system it has
<sebsebseb> ,but it did
<sebsebseb> and I was also like
<ChefWill> and the ability to skin the way conversations appear
<sebsebseb> how da hell do I connect to my account again?
<sebsebseb> Gaim is a good program except it has some silly bugs here and there
<ChefWill> im running gaim now but i think im going to give kopete a chance
<ChefWill> i dont know why you cant add your ownself on kopete
<sebsebseb> sure and you could give AMSN,  KMESS,  LICQ, etc a chance whilst your at it
<ChefWill> i only use aim
<sebsebseb> AMSN,  and KMESS by the way are not as nice as the real MSN messenger
<ChefWill> eh, i only use aim
<Cntryboy> anyone know of a super great script for xchat, that does a ton of stuff?
<h3sp4wn> Why xchat ? konversation can run any bash script with /exec blah
<ChefWill> konversation has scripts built in
<Cntryboy> why not?
<ChefWill> media player/sys info / etc
<Shizboom> anyone ever make an applet for the panel?
* ChefWill is listening to "Home" by 12 Stones [Amarok] 
<Cntryboy> chefwill: but does it have sys info when someone version you?
<DaSkreech> ChefWill: I have hell getting Kopete connecting to AIM but apparently that's just me
* sebsebseb is listneing to http://www.sr.se Rockster web radio
* DaSkreech is listening to "We Didn't Start The Fire" by Billy Joel on Greatest Hits Volume III [amaroK] 
<ChefWill> no, this is not mirc
<ChefWill> works fine for me DaSkreech
<h3sp4wn> how do you do that then ? the is listening to thing
<ChefWill> its built into konversation
<sebsebseb> I think they typed it?
<DaSkreech> ChefWill: As I said it's apparently just me
<sebsebseb> maybe not
<Cntryboy> chefwill: does it have system specs for ppl who version you?
<DaSkreech> It connects on average twice a month
<h3sp4wn> ChefWill: What do you type ?
<ChefWill> /media
<DaSkreech> Assuming that you are playing something :)
<ChefWill> mhmm
<h3sp4wn> I am but it doesn't seem to be working
<coachJ> anyone here have a Gmail account??
<Cntryboy> chefwill: are you reading what i've asked you 3 times lol
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: What are you playing it in?
<ChefWill> i already answered you
<h3sp4wn> amarok
<DaSkreech> Really?
<ChefWill> ask in #konversation h3sp4wn
<Music^Hound> well that was easy to do DaSkreech
<ChefWill> i might be forgetting something
<Music^Hound> I got XGL working
<sebsebseb> did you how?
<sebsebseb> I tryed on a Intel hardware lap top
<sebsebseb> yesterday
<sebsebseb> didn't work
<ubuntu>  /join #freebasic.de
<sebsebseb> followed this page on Ubuntu site
<Music^Hound> may not be supported on the intel chipset
<Cntryboy> chefwill: what did you say?
<DaSkreech> Music^Hound: Sweet eh :)
<ChefWill> dunno
<Music^Hound> yep
<Cntryboy> 2.1KB i get scrolls of lag.
<Cntryboy> chefwill: you don't even know what you said?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Wait I think you have to turn it on in Amarok
<Music^Hound> DaSkreech: how do you make it look like a cube ?
<ChefWill> wow you are going on ignore
<Cntryboy> does anyone know if konversation scripts have one that will display system specs when someone versions you?
<Music^Hound> Sysinfo for 'patrick-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-25-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2000+ at 1673 MHz (3349 bogomips), , RAM: 468/503MB, 90 proc's, 26.38min up
<Music^Hound> like that ?
<Cntryboy> well sorta, that will work if u didn't have to paste it in the channel
<Cntryboy> let me hop over to konversation brb
<DaSkreech> Music^Hound: Not sure. Ctrl+F2?
<h3sp4wn> CPU[AMD Athlon XP 2600+ clocked at 1913.207 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.17.4-rt7-v1 i686]   Up[-11:16-]   Mem[-989.445/1003.56MB-]   HDD[-121GB(17%used)-]   Procs[-118-]   Client[Konversation 0.19] 
<h3sp4wn> That is infobash -seems to work pretty well
<Cntryboy> okay back
<Cntryboy> so what was that command you used to show that system spec
<Cntryboy> grr i think he left
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: try /exec media
<h3sp4wn> I have
<bbw> Hallo
<bbw> ik heb hulp nodig
<bbw> help
<bbw> is this dutch or english channel
<Hawkwind> English
<bbw> oke
<sebsebseb> is there as Swedish channel?
<Hawkwind> bbw: #Kubuntu-nl
<bbw> K thanks
<Hawkwind> sebsebseb: #Kubuntu-SE maybe ? Or -SW  whatever your country code is
<bbw> join #kbunutu-nl
<DaSkreech> !sw
<ubotu> I know nothing about sw
<abattoir> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sebsebseb> oh right cool there is :)
<sebsebseb> I am not in Sweden :)  I know the language though
<MasterEvil`Lapto> What's dpkg command to fix screwed-up apt-get installs?
<coachJ> anyone have problems downloading files by left clicking a link in konqueror?
<MasterEvil`Lapto> Adept froze while installing something
<DaSkreech> dpkg --configre -a
<DaSkreech> configure
* __osh___ wishes that there was some way to communicate with the user when doing an install.
<bbw> Hi can someone help me out
<__osh___> bbw: dunno. ask your question.
<bbw> i want to activate my nvidia drivers
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bbw> dunno how
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bbw> K thanks
<Grundee> I am having serious problems with nvidia drivers. The nv driver does not work for me, so I use the drivers from the nvidia site. After recompiling my kernel, installing it, compiling the nvidia module, installing that, running nvidia-xconfig, and starting X; it does not work. The error I get is (EE) Failed to load the Nvidia kernel module. (EE) Screens found, but none have a usable configuration, Fatal server error: no screens foun
<Grundee> d. What could the problem be? I know alot of people have trouble with these drivers.
<DaSkreech> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<fiyawerx> Grundee: what card?
<Grundee> Geforce 7800GT
<sebsebseb> !being bored
<ubotu> I know nothing about being bored
<bbw> Does not work to enable nvidia configration sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<fiyawerx> Grundee: odd, i have a 6600gt that works fine, all i did was sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, and then manually go through a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fiyawerx> and choose "nvidia" for the driver, not the "nv" worked for me
<Cntryboy> what is this folder for /home/user/.thumbnails
<Grundee> fiyawerx,  When I do that once x starts I get messed up lines and junk at the top of my screen, the rest is blank, and the system stops responding...
<fiyawerx> ouch
<Grundee> Yeah...
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<Grundee> Cntryboy, probably a folder for images used by some program.
<vem0m> hmmm
<ChefWill> anyone here upgrade their kernel to latest?
<bbw> how much is 128 MB in KB
<ChefWill> 2.16.17.4
<gnomefreak> ChefWill: wrong channel
<gnomefreak> ChefWill: that is an unstable kernel
<ChefWill> its stable
<gnomefreak> ChefWill: please join #ubuntu+1
<vem0m> matter of opinion
<gnomefreak> ChefWill: its unstable
<Cntryboy> grundee; is it okay to delete the files in this folder? is it like a temp?
<gnomefreak> ChefWill: it is  in testing in ubuntu as we speak
<h3sp4wn> If you build it yourself its considered stable i.e linus considers it stable
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: They will probably get remade at some point
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: But yes
<gnomefreak> latest stable ubuntu kernel is 2.6.15-25.43
<Cntryboy> daskreech: what will remake them?
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: Dunno open a few of them and see if they have any meaning to you
<Grundee> Cntryboy, It looks like they are small versions of pictures. When you have pictures in folders and you view the contents of the folder. It will display small images instead of large ones, which would take up too much room.
<Grundee> They are just cached in the folder so they do not need to be regenerated constantly.
<Grundee> It should be safe to delete them. If there are any in there that are used frequently, they will be regenerated.
<h3sp4wn> ChefWill: I have had 2.6.17 working on dapper but it needs a different udev - 2.6.16 works fine with dapper (and runs faster)
<digitalslacker> could someone tell me where I turn off power saving in the xorg.conf file? Control Center replaces xorg.config and destroys the screen resolution entries when I turn it off there
<Grundee> bbw, 131,072 KiB I believe
* LjL congratulates with Grundee for saying "KiB"
<Cntryboy> Grundee: anyway to tell it not to do this, it takes up more hd space
<Grundee> Cntryboy, If it did not do that, it would take less hd space, but would take longer regenerating the pictures every time.
<Music^Hound> DaSkreech: try ctrl+alt and move your mouse to move the cube around on XGL
<Cntryboy> grundee: thats fine I dont look at photos often
<Cntryboy> just digital pics from mnts
* DaSkreech isn't in XGL now
<BCC> Does anyone know how to reduce the sensitivity of the cube?
<BCC> If I drag a window of the screen, the cube rotates about 180 ' :X
<Music^Hound> hmm
<Grundee> How stable is XGL looking now? Last time I tried it, it took me 17 hours to force it to compile from CVS, and pictures still didn't load right when I was done.  Definately worth it though...
<Music^Hound> well looks like you can't run glxgears on XGL
<h3sp4wn>  DaSkreech: Any idea how I enable /media then ?
<DaSkreech> Grundee: It's a deb now :)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Oh I thought that you had got that sorted :)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: It's in your command shortcuts?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Yes
<Grundee> Hehe, nice. Not even going to try it until I get my drivers working though. And then I may even want to get some work done instead of messing around with this all day...
<Music^Hound> h3sp4wn: you got amarok ?
<h3sp4wn> 1.41
<Cntryboy> grundee: so how can I get it not to store files there?
<Music^Hound> is it running and playing a song ?
<fiyawerx> Grundee: watch those 4 letter words please
<fiyawerx> you said w**k
<Grundee> fiyawerx, sorry. :-P
<h3sp4wn> Music^Hound: Yep
<fiyawerx> ;)
<Music^Hound> type /media
<Grundee> Cntryboy, I seriously have no idea how to disable that. Is it causing problems for you? Why do you want to stop it?
<Cntryboy> I need all the space I can take, uploading dvds to my hd
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: tell us if it throws an error
<Cntryboy> I also need to find other places that stores files for no reason so I can get that off 2
<h3sp4wn> I have already tried that a number of times - it just does nothing
* Music^Hound is listening to "Eighty Eight" by Mars lll on Backbreakanomics [amaroK] 
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: Yeah.. with activites like that a new hard drive might be the way to go :)
<h3sp4wn> I have enabled loads of stuff in script manager but it doesn't seem to help
<Music^Hound> what version of konversation you using ?
<h3sp4wn> 0.19
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: try /uptime
<h3sp4wn> Random Fortune: As usual, this being a 1.3.x release, I haven't even compiled this kernel yet. So if it works, you should be doubly impressed. 	-- Linus Torvalds, announcing kernel 1.3.3
<h3sp4wn> Uptime: 11 hours and 53 minutes
<Music^Hound> Uptime: 1 hours and 4 minutes
<h3sp4wn> All the other ones work
<Grundee> I see... Just delete the contents of the folder for now. But it really probably is best to get a new hard drive if a few pictures in a folder are enough to prevent you from copying 4GB DVDs.
<Music^Hound> weird
<DaSkreech> Something is not enabled :-(
<Music^Hound> mine worked out of the box
<Music^Hound> "smb:///" is not a valid location.  hmmmm ?
<DaSkreech> I think I had to turn somethign on
<h3sp4wn> Music^Hound: What do you have running in script manager in amarok ?
<Music^Hound> it was working earlier
<Music^Hound> nothing is running cept score default
* RawSewage is listening to "Ninety nine Luftaballons"
<Music^Hound> seem to have lost my network connection to my windows pc
<RawSewage> smb://
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> smb:/
<Music^Hound> hmm wonder why its doing that
<RawSewage> does smb:/  work
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Did you ask in #konversation
<Music^Hound> says no file or folder RawSewage
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: No
<Grundee> fiyawerx, I just tried that stuff you wrote before about nvidia-glx; it somehow magically worked...  Wow...
<RawSewage> Music^Hound, with one slash only?
<Music^Hound> yes
<RawSewage> I guess the other computers are offline
<Music^Hound> no its on
<RawSewage> is the other computer Windows or LInux
<Music^Hound> windpws
<Music^Hound> windows*
<Music^Hound> it was working like 2 hours ago
<RawSewage> weird
<Music^Hound> brb let me try something
<fiyawerx> Grundee: cool :)
<RawSewage> So... does Bogofilter just work better and better the longer you use it?
<eniac_petrov> hi all
<RawSewage> It's almost like AI
<eniac_petrov> I have problems wiht kubuntu
<eniac_petrov> why I can't install xine extra plugins?
<RawSewage> ok, do this
<RawSewage> alt+f2
<Music^Hound> hmm works in kde but not in gnome RawSewage
<RawSewage> type adept
<Grundee> fiyawerx, Finally. Thanks. Time to get some w**k done. :-P
<fiyawerx> Grundee: enjoy
<fiyawerx> so does anyone know any nvidia instance where doing that _hasn't_ worked?
<fiyawerx> everyone i've suggested it to has worked ok
<fiyawerx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<RawSewage> eniac_petrov, follow my instructions and youll get it working
<RawSewage> did you open Adept
<DaSkreech> eniac_petrov: Do you have Multiverse?
<fiyawerx> altho i've never had 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' work for me
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Alt+Space is so much nicer :)
<eniac_petrov> multiverse?
<RawSewage> I restart with a clean session
<RawSewage> it doesnt start Katapult by default
<RawSewage> btw, how do I select which programs start on startup?
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Ah :-( kuake and katapult are my left and right crutches
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> I know nothing about autostart
<DaSkreech> Silly bot
<DaSkreech> ./kde/AutoStart
<RawSewage> I'd use Kuake, but it doesnt let me configure my shortcuts, such as Ctrl+V for paste, Ctrl+C for copy, etc
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Continue helping eniac_petrov :)
<RawSewage> ty
<RawSewage> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eniac_petrov> no, no problem
<RawSewage> eniac_petrov,  follow this guide:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<eniac_petrov> 10x
<eniac_petrov> and sorry my enslish is bad :-)
<RawSewage> DaSkreech, what do I put in the AutoStart folder
<MasterEvil`Lapto> anyone know a good tech support channel that would know about CRT monitors
<DaSkreech> anything that is executable in that folder ges run on KDe start up
<DaSkreech> so just puta bash script that starts what you need to start
<komatek21-tom> toto
<RawSewage> oh
<DaSkreech> MasterEvil`Lapto: Could try ##linux
<DaSkreech> or #x.org :)
<MasterEvil`Lapto> it's a monitor thing, not really linux related
<DaSkreech> Yeah but they would probaly have someone who knows
<MasterEvil`Lapto> alright
<Hawkwind> MasterEvil`Lapto: #Hardware ?
<DaSkreech> Tell Quiznos that DaSkreech says hi :)
<DaSkreech> Ah #hardware. Of course :)
<DaSkreech> Like #networking
<DaSkreech> You just never think of it
<DaSkreech> or #ubuntu-libre
* DaSkreech puts Snake on a plane
<digitalslacker> what file contains the config for power saving? I don't want my monitor to turn off after half an hour
<RawSewage> lol
* h3sp4wn listening to * The Thrillseekers At SSL Melomania Deluxe 08 - Nov - 2004 - Www Tranceaddict Com * from * Tag's Trance Trip: Simply Amazing * 
<RawSewage> that movie hasnt even come out yet, and it already has cult status
<DaSkreech> WooCtrl+H Ctrl+H00t!
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: What was the red pill?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Using a different script
<DaSkreech> Which script?
<h3sp4wn> One called media2 that I found that is an alternate implimentation of it
<DaSkreech> What was wrong with the first one?
<DaSkreech> there is a media one?
<h3sp4wn> I don't know my konversation directory somehow has got messed up
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Cause it's MoFo Snakes on a MoFo Plane!!
<h3sp4wn> the first one was not working
<RawSewage> lol
* DaSkreech is listening to "In Those Jeans" by Ginuwine on The Senior [amaroK] 
<z00m> is there any advance logging system in linux ?
<z00m> security wise
<eniac_petrov> RawSewage , thanks for the link
<RawSewage> eniac_petrov, did you get it working
<eniac_petrov> no, but I'll try
<eniac_petrov> I am tryning now..
<h3sp4wn> z00m: Why do you need advanced ?
<arseniq> i have a amd64 system and cant install flash player because of my architecture do you know a 64bit flash player?
<h3sp4wn> z00m: For any logging system to be useful it has to be configured
<z00m> h3sp4wn: my box just went all funny started to run mega slow, thought someone might have been trying to DDos me or something
<h3sp4wn> z00m: Could have been something running from anacron or something
<eniac_petrov> RawSewage , It works, thanks!
<RawSewage> eniac_petrov, cool
<Music^Hound> RawSewage: the smb problem got fixed :)
<Music^Hound> you need to isntall libgnomevfs2-extra to fix it
<Music^Hound> install*
<duarte> hello all!
<duarte> i'm trying to configure my kubuntu installation with easyubunt but when i start the configuration process i get this error msg:
<eniac_petrov> RawSewage , this don't works , but I'll write you tomorou, becouse now is 12:10 PM - for me
<duarte> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<eniac_petrov> bye! good night!
<duarte> can someone helpme ?
<RawSewage> ok
<h3sp4wn> duarte: Try #easyubuntu or I can tell you how to install anything you want manually
<duarte> ok.... thanks
<fiyawerx> i had no luck with either easybuntu or automatix, i suggest learning it the "manual" way if you want to be able to fix things in case anything goes bad with them
<Mrono> hi
<duarte> i eanbled the universe repository but i dont' find gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse package... just find "ugly" package :(
<Mrono> I'm having a problem booting kubuntu desktop 6.06 64-bit on a 64-bit machine
<gatekeeper> duarte: that one is in multiverse
<Mrono> It's got 2 HDD's
<xplore> hello
<gatekeeper> duarte: if you are using firefox there is a pacakage search engine installed as standard
<mossman> hello xplore
<xplore> hi mossman my first time here
<mossman> Welcome
<Mrono> The machine hangs on the first item after boot selection
<xplore> just tried this prog and it works fine
<xplore> imaybe you can help me?
<mossman> which program?  Konversation?
<xplore> yes
<mossman> Sure
<mossman> I can try
<xplore> i tried the dual monitor mode under kubuntu 6(sorry if my english is bad)...
<xplore> but i have to use a agp card and a pci card
<mossman> dual monitor.  OK.  that should be no problem
<mossman> what exactly happens when x starts?
<xplore> the pci monitor works with low resolution and the agp monitor stays black
<mossman> ok.  Are you new to Linux,  or just new to kubuntu
<benkong2> I got a fresh install of ubuntu/kubuntu and this is an error message on nm-applet http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17710
<weedar> Hi! I am booting from the Kubuntu CD - will I be able to burn a DVD from the same drive or is linux dependant on the CD being in the drive_
<weedar> ?
<DaSkreech> It's dependent
<h3sp4wn> You won't (unless you have 2 drives)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: where are the scripts for konversation?
<weedar> ok, thanks for clarifying it DaSkreech and h3sp4wn
<DaSkreech>  Sure
<DaSkreech> Sweet I got Libcairo2 installed!
<RawSewage> did that keep breaking
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I only have that alternative /media one and infobash
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Where do you see that?
<weedar> My main problem is really that when booting from my harddrive linux halts at "loading hardware"
<h3sp4wn> http://rebelhomicide.demon.nl/
<weedar> I'm afraid my harddrive is dying :(
<RawSewage> Does Konqueror have a way of reloading pages at set intervals
<z00m> is there any good space shooter games on linux ?
<kosh> RawSewage: yes it does
<z00m> side scrollers
<kosh> RawSewage: settings -> configure extensions -> tools -> auto refresh plugin
<kosh> RawSewage: then you can use the tools menu and set the refresh for that page
<RawSewage> ah cool ty
<kosh> there are lots of tools and they used to be all on by default
<gatekeeper> z00m: gnash any good or another dead end?
<kosh> but someone decided that made things too hard so they are all turned off by default now
<RawSewage> I know, I dont liek that
<RawSewage> I restored all the Konqueror options
<kosh> same here
<RawSewage> like config for individual folders, etc
<kosh> however there where lots of complaints about how it is just too hard since it has so many options
<RawSewage> lol @ Windows users
<kosh> everyone has an idea of what options they need to get work done and any option beyond that most see as being unecessary
<kosh> however everyone has a different set they work with
<kosh> RawSewage: actually most of the criticism comes from mac and gnome users
<kosh> RawSewage: windows users and used to having lots of options
<RawSewage> oh
<z00m> gatekeeper: no its still not working, i was getting errors when trying to ./configure so i thought sod it
<gatekeeper> z00m: damn
<MasterEvilAce> anyone use XVNCVIEWER?
<gatekeeper> z00m: you have build-essentials installed?
<richardh_> Hi...I'm on Kubuntu dapper, and my cdrom/dvd drive doesn't show...is this a bug?
<DaSkreech> z00m: try Chromium
<Mrono> hi
<DaSkreech> _richard: Maybe :)
<gatekeeper> richardh_: will only show when you put a CD or DVD in and not then
<Mrono> anyone using kubuntu 6.06 desktop 64-bit
<Mrono> cd edition
<DaSkreech> richardh_: Maybe :-)
<gatekeeper> richardh_: and not always then (ooops)
<z00m> gatekeeper: you know what i dont think i did have it installed when i was trying to configure, but i think its a standalone app, im not sure if it will work with my browsers or not :/
<z00m> DaSkreech: yes i have played that game is there any more that you know off
<Mrono> When I try to boot from it it hangs on the firstitem past the boot selection
<richardh_> gatekeeper: thanks, but I'm aware of that..no, there's no actual /dev/cdrom and when trying to burn with K3b, it doesn't find any devices...
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> !tell z00m about games
<z00m> thanks
<DaSkreech> Mrono: Root File system?
<gatekeeper> z00m: build-essentials I think has a lot of the source code you need to build other application from source ./configure will winge at you for extra bits and pieces but you be able to get a reasonable way
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: Tell him about build-dep
<gatekeeper> dependencies ?
<DaSkreech> richardh_: Can You go to System settings and tell me if you see your CDrom in the Disks and File systems Settigns?
<Mrono> daserch,yeah
<DaSkreech> Mrono: Hmm this is from a Live CD?
<Mrono> the live/install cd
<DaSkreech> Hrrm
<DaSkreech> This is after the Boot menu right?
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> it worked once, then when I tried to install to HDD it froze while trying to install
<AndyGee> hello
<DaSkreech> OK there should be a CD check
<DaSkreech> Hmm not that then
<Mrono> did it
<DaSkreech> Hi AndyGee
<AndyGee> my installer keeps crashing why is that?
<DaSkreech> Mrono: ?
<DaSkreech> AndyGee: Same place?
<AndyGee> hi daskreech
<AndyGee> yeah at the bootloader
<Mrono> I did the check the cd for errors
<gatekeeper> AndyGee: my money is on a hardware problem
<richardh_> daskreech: oh, thanks...yes, I can...it says something about beingdeactivated...went int sysadmin mode...tried to mount, tells me wrong filetype...should I change that in fstab?
<AndyGee> hardware prob cudnt be cuz it runs other ok
<gatekeeper> AndyGee: I had a bad maxtor HDD with exactly the same problem, or it could be your iso or your CD
<coachJ> can someone tell me what I have to do to get Kaudio to rip MP3s
<DaSkreech> Mrono: you have a OS on the Hard drive already?
<coachJ> getting this error
<coachJ> The selected encoder was not found.
<coachJ> The wav file has been removed. Command was: lame --preset standard --tt 'Mystic Rhythms' --ta 'Rush' --tl 'R30 - Disc 2' --ty '2005' --tn '02' --tg 'Progressive Rock' '/tmp/kde-jeff/EYRxxa.wav' '/home/jeff/mp3/Rush/R30 - Disc 2/Rush - 02 - Mystic Rhythms.mp3'
<gatekeeper> AndyGee: have you asked the CD to do a self check?
<Mrono> nope
<AndyGee> i tryed ubuntu to install crashed at the same place as kubuntu
<Mrono> I swap HDD
<AndyGee> yeah gatekeep
<DaSkreech> richardh_: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file?
<z00m> brb
<coachJ> anyone
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: wounder if z00m is off for another try :-)
<sysrpl> hello
<AndyGee> i havent a clue wots doing it :(
<DaSkreech> coachJ: Just use Konqueror
<omeow> When will the changes I made in /etc/udev/rules.d/* show up?
<omeow> Do I have to restart udev for that? (I did and I still don't see the changes.)
<sysrpl> has anyone had problems with apps and glibc *invalid pointer* causing crashes?
<AndyGee> these are original cds by the way
<sysrpl> i think ubuntu's glibc is borked
<AndyGee> i had a copy of knoatix or sumthing installed
<coachJ> can someone tell me how to get Kaudio to rip to mp3??
<gatekeeper> AndyGee: you can ask the CD to do a self check when you boot it up to make sure it's ok one of the options
<AndyGee> that i downloaded
<DaSkreech> coachJ: Have you tried Konqueror?
<AndyGee> yeah its ok gatekeeper i done that
<coachJ> ill try
<DaSkreech> Mrono: You swap them?
<arseniq> is there a shortcut key combination for minimizing all open windows in kde?
<AndyGee> ill try unbuntu again
<DaSkreech> arseniq: Alt+Ctrl+D
<cox377> lol
<AndyGee> o/
<cox377> that command isnt exactly ergonomical
<arseniq> DaSkreech: ah yes thanks :)
<coachJ> how do I use Konq to rip?
<gatekeeper> AndyGee: try a manual partition, remove what is there re-partition and try again, if that fails try badblocks on your HDD
<DaSkreech> coachJ: You have the CD in the tray?
<coachJ> yes
<DaSkreech> open Konqueror and type audiocd:/ in the bar
<coachJ> ok
<arseniq> also what is the shortcut for run command?
<DaSkreech> Alt+F2
<arseniq> i tried alt ctrl r :)
<AndyGee> i just found the crash report
<AndyGee> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<coachJ> run command
<arseniq> DaSkreech: thanks! :)
<AndyGee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17714
<DaSkreech> arseniq: I like Alt+Space though :)
<gatekeeper> AndyGee: test your HDD is ok
<AndyGee> how do i do that?
<coachJ> DaSkreech-alt+f2 brings up the run diag box
<DaSkreech> Right to run command
<gatekeeper> z00m: welcome back :-)
<z00m> gatekeeper: thanks
<bluesceada> alt space is for the katapult, right
<coachJ> whats the command?
<DaSkreech> coachJ: You tried audiocd:/
<z00m> gatekeeper: is there any place i can post up a screen shot
<coachJ> yes
<LjL> z00m: the pastebin
<coachJ> got a screen with the cd contents
<LjL> !pastebin
<gatekeeper> !pastbin > z00m:
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AndyGee> gatekeeper how do i check my hdd
<gatekeeper> z00m: use pastebin
<arseniq> DaSkreech: waw katapult is better really :)
<z00m> i was messing with my themes and now i got this blue colour on my server list in IRC client, i just wanted to know where i can change it back
<sysrpl> if i installed a set of tools built from the source using "./configure --profile=/usr; make; sudo make install" ... how would i then later remove all these tools?
<DaSkreech> coachJ: And a set of folders?
<DaSkreech> MP3? Ogg? Wav?
<fiyawerx> sysrpl: you should be able to sudo make uninstall i think it is
<sysrpl> fiyawerx: i'll try that
<coachJ> yes
<gatekeeper> sysrpl: I think you should checkinstall
<sysrpl> fiyawerx: i'll try thanks
<coachJ> yes
<sysrpl> i used checkinstall before
<sysrpl> but checkinstall failed on one package
<z00m> gatekeeper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17716
<DaSkreech> coachJ: ok Just copy that folder to your hard drive and you will rip the CD in the format shown
<sysrpl> i've installed like four times using various setups
<sysrpl> this is just the first time i hadn't used checkinstall
<z00m> i want to get rid of the nasty dark blue on the server list, not good for my eyes
<sysrpl> hence why i was asking how to remove this time
<coachJ> you mean copy the songs to the folder with the format I want to rip to?
<h3sp4wn> Don't use checkinstall if you can help it
<sysrpl> h3sp4n: why not?
<h3sp4wn> Doesn't handle dependancies properly or changing any files that are already in use
<gatekeeper> z00m: I am probable not the one to ask, is the highlight colour nackered?
<LjL> don't use checkinstall *if there is an Ubuntu deb package available*. otherwise, it's probably the best option
<DaSkreech> coachJ: No Just copy the folder named MP3
<DaSkreech> off the CD
<sysrpl> so you would just reccomend sudo make install?
<LjL> sysrpl: i wouldn't.
<h3sp4wn> LjL: I would say using apt-get -b source with debian sid / or experimental deb-src repos is better than checkinstall
<sysrpl> okay, so what techinque then?
<z00m> yes its dark blue, it was not like that till i messed with themes now i put the theme back to default and its still there
<coachJ> ok, does that mean there are already mp3s on the CD???
<sysrpl> i'm getting conflicting advice
<LjL> h3sp4wn: possibly.
<LjL> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<LjL> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LjL> that's mostly all i have to say.
<gatekeeper> z00m: to be honest I don't know the answer to this one may be one of the others might?
<sysrpl> h3sp4wn: well the sources i am making from are not on any deb repositories
<LjL> if you can avoid compiling, do. if you have to, install with checkinstall. though h3sp4wn is probably right about debian experimental packages, but that's a bit of a borderline case
<h3sp4wn> sysrpl: What are you making ?
<sysrpl> all the different mono tools
<h3sp4wn> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<sysrpl> with the latest stable stuff
<DaSkreech> coachJ: How is it going?
<coachJ> daskreech--I understand what to do now, but are those files on the CD
<z00m> gatekeeper: ok no worries
<h3sp4wn> sysrpl: I would learn how to use pbuilder (may as well do stuff properly right ?)
<coachJ> or are just what will be riped?
<sysrpl> h3sp4wn: breifly, what's pbuilder?
<DaSkreech> coachJ: They are what will be ripped. Pretty cool huh? :)
<sysrpl> anyhow, the problem i think is with ubuntu's own libraries, which is why i keep rebuilding
<h3sp4wn> sysrpl: (one way of) building deb's properly
<z00m> does anyone else know how i can get the dark blue colour from my server list in irc client i think its something in the themes settings http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i17716
<coachJ> very cool thks
<DaSkreech> Sure :)
<coachJ> its ripping
<DaSkreech> I recommend Ogg :)
<coachJ> will an Ipod play?
<sysrpl> this bug is affeect the monodoc program and it's gnome kthmlsourceview control ... crashing at glibc free with an invalid pointer on me everytime -> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/freewheeling/+bug/28560
<arseniq> how should i edit my config files? sudo kedit in alt+f2 didnt work
<coachJ> DaSkreech will ogg play in an Ipod?
<sysrpl> so i am going to try and removing everything again and install only from the ubuntu mono packages and not the source
<sysrpl> to see if the error goes away
<gatekeeper> LjL: where is the best place to put source code you download when you want to compile & build /usr/src ?
<LjL> gatekeeper: i usually just put the *source* code in my home, but i guess /usr/local/src/program-version
<DaSkreech> coachJ: Nope!
<coachJ> k
<sensei> I keep my sources in /l33twarez
<coachJ> keeps stalling
<sensei> I see no point in adding extra dirs in the path..
<DaSkreech> coachJ: You should write to them about that
<gatekeeper> LjL: thanx :-)
<DaSkreech> coachJ: As long as it picks back up
<coachJ> waiting
<coachJ> 0%
<coachJ> i will right them
<DaSkreech> coachJ: It's stalled at 0%?
<coachJ> yes
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<coachJ> still stalled
<DaSkreech> coachJ: try Ogg
<coachJ> trying
<DaSkreech> I'm thinking that you don't have lame installed
<Music^Hound> libmad0 is what he needs
<coachJ> stalled
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> I have to go though
<coachJ> ok
<coachJ> anyone pick up for him
<DaSkreech> Music^Hound: to rip?
<coachJ> ogg now working
<DaSkreech> ah check if you have lame installed
<DaSkreech> I'm off!
<coachJ> if not get from ADEPT
<coachJ> thks
<DaSkreech> Right
<coachJ> thks
<DaSkreech> sure
#kubuntu 2006-07-11
<AndyGee> hmmm still wont install
<AndyGee> i think i have till do a low level format???
<AndyGee> wud that do the trick?
<coachJ> I want to be able to use knoquor to rip to mp3 what do I get from adept?
<RawSewage> nothing
<RawSewage> Konq has it built in
<RawSewage> just drag from the CD to the folder
<coachJ> no you have to have lame or libame0 to encode
<coachJ> dont know which
<RawSewage> ok, do you have multiverse enabled
<coachJ> yes
<coachJ> i see it now on adept
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<coachJ> think I have those
<coachJ> ill see
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> ok, then install mplayer
<RawSewage> nm
<RawSewage> i have no clue lol
<coachJ> yeah I got them some sadi get lame
<coachJ> ill try it
<abattoir> !info kmultimedia-kio-plugins
<ubotu> Package kmultimedia-kio-plugins does not exist in dapper
<free-son-S> hello
<free-son-S> fine?
<abattoir> !search kmultimedia-kio-plugins
<ubotu> Found nothing
<abattoir> !info kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<ubotu> kdemultimedia-kio-plugins: enables the browsing of audio CDs under Konqueror. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 608 kB
<coachJ> hello
<abattoir> coachJ: ^^^
<coachJ> yes
<free-son-S> there is some french people here?
<abattoir> !fr
<h3sp4wn> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<coachJ> wewe
<free-son-S> ok kool
<coachJ> sorry
<free-son-S> ok ubotu merci pour l elien
<Joe1> hello, room
<aeske> 
<aeske> s'there anybody outthere
<coachJ> rawsewage--it worked, need lame to encode to mp3
<Joe1> I got a good one here.  So my computer is connected to an apple airport, I think, and all the comps here run XP, except me.  My Kubuntu system can recognize the wireless network, but even though I put in the correct WEP key, I can't connect!
<Joe1> I have a dual-boot with Vista, and that't the only way I can even get on the net to chat here now.
<abattoir> Joe1: what program are you using to connect?
<coachJ> Vista beta?
<Joe1> beta 2.
<Joe1> I'm just trying to connect through network settings.
<coachJ> how is it?
<bazoo> hm
<Joe1> It's like Xp in mac clothing.
<abattoir> Joe1: try knetworkmanager
<Joe1> did that.
<Joe1> no dice.
<Joe1> The network is actually listed as Apple Network 7f1e1e
<Joe1> that's three words.
<Joe1> with spaces.
<Joe1> does that make any difference?
<Rejistania> I can not type special characters without KDE broking them up after I updated my distro
<mossman> I have had similar problems I had to change the route add deafult eth1 (ethx)  to make it work.  Kubuntu hung up a few times on that one
<Joe1> Rejistania, are you on a laptop?
<Rejistania> nope, desktop PC, German keyboard
<RawSewage>  coachJ- ok good
<Joe1> it's actually ath1.  eth1, is my ethernet.  I'm wireless now.
<Joe1> ... fyi.
<Joe1> :-)
<Joe1> I don't know anything about German.  It's like Greek to me.
<Rejistania> it appears that all of a sudden, KDE forgot what UTF-8 is
<[Govt] Agent> Has anyone gotten stepmania to work on x64?
<Rejistania> well, greek also doesn't work, as I just tested 
<Joe1> LOL!
<Rejistania> hmm, apparently now it does...
<bazoo> hey
<bazoo> got a wired problem. my amaroK wont play mp3s :/ vlc does
<vem0m> bazoo: did u d/l the libs?
<vem0m> bazoo: if not goto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and read how :)
<bazoo> uhm.. which ones are needed?
<bazoo> k
<Joe1> hmmmm....
<Joe1> brb.
<bazoo> hm installed that libs
<bazoo> but still nothing
<larson9999> this blasted router keeps locking up on me.  almost ready to go back to my true mobile one.  and it sucks
<vem0m> bazoo: hmmmmm u installed what was in that guide?
<vem0m> bazoo: might need to restart amarok
<bazoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59
<bazoo> took that ones
<pete_> Hi all :)
<vem0m> hello pete_
<pete_> May I ask a quick quest?
<pete_> question*
<Rejistania> hmmm, where can I set the locale?
<vem0m> sure pete_
<vem0m> Rejistania: not sure
<vem0m> bazoo: libxine-extracodecs
<vem0m> that is what u neeed
<bazoo> yea
<bazoo> but my synaptic cant find this
<pete_> I've just installed KDE ontop on Ubuntu, It's still displaying Gnome instead though. How do I switch the desktops around?
<centyx> hey.
<centyx> ho.
<h3sp4wn> pete_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm (select kdm)
<centyx> let's go.
<h3sp4wn> pete_: Then choose session type kde
<centyx> actually, i've gotmore amarok woes.
<vem0m> pete_: not sure i installed Kubuntu stright as i didn't like gnome :P
<pete_> heh
<pete_> Well
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<pete_> Is there anyway I can keep my existing settings and install Kubuntu?
<abattoir> bazoo: ^^^^ you need to enable the multiverse repository
<centyx> anyone been able to get amarok 1.4.1 to play flacs successfully?
<coachJ> what is flacs?
<centyx> pete_: which settings?
<Joe1> k.  I'm back.
<centyx> pete_: you could tar up your home directory
<centyx> coach: flac media format
<centyx> amarok played flac files fine before I upgraded to 1.4.1
<coachJ> k
<pete_> I spent quite a wile installing/setting up ndiswrapper for my USB wi-fi dongle, It'd be a pain to do it all again :/
<centyx> oh that
<centyx> pete_: just save the important files, configs etc
<pete_> I'm a n00b, Im not sure how to?
<centyx> I haven't used ndiswrapper in quite a while ( since my laptop died )
<pete_> yeah
<centyx> otherwise I'd tell you which files to save
<r0xz> centyx: now you say so, i have the flac issue too (you use gstreamer0.8-...   too? )
<pete_> hmm, I suppose it would take that long now I have the hang of it. Well, Time to d/load Kubuntu :)
<centyx> r0xz: using the xine engine
<centyx> pete_: nah
<centyx> pete_: in a shell, do updated
<centyx> er, updatedb
<centyx> pete_: then do   locate ndiswrapper
<centyx> pete_:  oh i misunderstood. yea, the practice won't kill you either ;)
<pete_> This is true ^_^
<centyx> pete_: but you could do a quick look in /etc and /usr/share and /usr/local for ndiswrapper stuff
<centyx> afk supper
<pete_> Alright, Well thanks for your help guys. <3
<h3sp4wn> centyx: updatedb should be run as nobody - updatedb --localuser=nobody (otherwise you end up with things in it a user should not be able to see)
<Joe1> Okay, I fiddled with kwifimanager.  no luck
<Joe1> any other suggestions?
<bazoo> ahh its working* thx alot guys :)
<h3sp4wn> Joe1: Try wpa_supplicant /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/wep.conf
<Joe1> cool.
<[Govt] Agent> A'ight does anyone here know how to apply the stepmania x64 patch?
<h3sp4wn> Joe1: And /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.Debian (Just include wep.conf)
<Joe1> I'm reading....
<Joe1> I'm more confused than before.
<SpAwN> Joe1: u are trying to use wireless?
<Joe1> yep.
<r0xz> centryx: shoot me, i use xine too in amarok... looks like a bug seeing we are with two now
<Joe1> dhcp.
<SpAwN> Joe1: have u tried ndiswrapper
<Joe1> don't need to.
<SpAwN> Joe1: so the computer sees your card and everything
<Joe1> My card is recognised perfectly.
<SpAwN> Joe1: good =D
<SpAwN> Joe1: u just cant connect?
<Joe1> correct.
<Joe1> now get this: the WEP key is 8 digits.
<Joe1> weird?
<SpAwN> ahh u are using an encryption............i never had luck doing that
<Joe1> I had before, on a different network.
<Joe1> but the key, which was hex, was 21 digits.
<SpAwN> Joe1: do u have axx to the router...to try to turn it off...see if it works then
<Joe1> sadly, no.
<h3sp4wn> Joe1: Have you set up wpa_supplicant (you can deb what is going on in wpa_cli
<SpAwN> i tried everything i could i mandriva and never got it working
<Joe1> h3sp4wn, no, I haven;t/
<Rejistania> hey, it's ubuntu!
<Rejistania> SCNR
<AndyGee> thought i shud lets u's no i got it sorted
<h3sp4wn> Joe1: The thing about wpa_supplicant is the debug part of it
<AndyGee> lol
<AndyGee> does kubuntu play mp3's?
<Music^Hound> not by default
<Joe1> k, h3sp4wn, what do I need to do?
<AndyGee> argh
<AndyGee> lol
<Rejistania> No one knows where I could search for a solution to the UTF-8 problem?
<AndyGee> how do i get them to play?
<Music^Hound> you need to set restricted repos
<Music^Hound> one sec
<AndyGee> hold on i havent it installyet
<AndyGee> installed yet
<AndyGee> ints installing as we speak
<AndyGee> its*
<Music^Hound> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Music^Hound> go there
<AndyGee> ah ok
<z00m> hi all, can anyone tell me a good file encryption software for linux ?
<SbCl3> hi, I'm still using breezy, but i'd like to update to Dapper, where is the sources.list file I need?
<mrbojanglie> hey can anybody help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212987
<mrbojanglie> i've been toying with it all day with no luck
<Kr4t05> !tell SbCl3 about upgrading
<SbCl3> thanks, Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> Word.
<vem0m> mrbojanglie: so umm u need to get ATi working?
<word> Yeh.
<mrbojanglie> yes
<mrbojanglie> but the driver has a bug that doesnt detect modelines
<vem0m> mrbojanglie: hld on one min
<Kr4t05> !tell mrbojanglie about video drivers
<ubotu> I know nothing about video drivers
<mrbojanglie> so everything is messed up
<Kr4t05> Drat.
<mrbojanglie> i have the ati driver installed and working (i believe)
<mrbojanglie> but the screen is a wreck
<vem0m> mrbojanglie:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<z00m> whats a good file encryption tool for linux
<vem0m> try that topic
<vem0m> i used it and it worked 3/3 tries mrbojanglie
<mrbojanglie> hey thanks but i managed to install the driver
<mrbojanglie> the ATI driver deosn't detect modelines for my specific laptop
<vem0m> that will install it and make it work with ur kernel and X11
<vem0m> have u tried to configure it?
<mrbojanglie> yeah its setup and configured
<mrbojanglie> just the modeline for my monitor i don't have
<Kr4t05> z00m, ark or xarchive
<vem0m> mrbojanglie: i mean do a configure of it to allow modelines?
<mrbojanglie> for the resolution/refresh rate
<mrbojanglie> sorry, how do you mean?
<Kr4t05> z00m, xarchiver*
<vem0m> mrbojanglie: try doing a custom then
<SbCl3> is Dapper the current stable version?
<vem0m> mrbojanglie: none match mine by defualt either so i told it my custom ones and it works fine
<mrbojanglie> SbCl3, yes
<mrbojanglie> yeah i've used a modeline generator to make a custom one
<vem0m> mrbojanglie: thu the X11 config that is
<mrbojanglie> but its still a bit shakey
<mrbojanglie> xorg.conf?
<vem0m> mrbojanglie: sounds like the wrong refresh rate
<mrbojanglie> in the generator i used 1280x800 60hz
<vem0m> mrbojanglie:  my max is 1024x768 60hz
<mrbojanglie> and when i run startx its very shakey and refresh rate is set to 69Hz for some reason
<mrbojanglie> sorry 59Hz
<vem0m> u might make sure its acually set to that
<mrbojanglie> yes in windows it is that and without ATI's driver it is that
<vem0m> hmmmmmm go into the config and check for it to be set to 60 hz
<SbCl3> does anyone here know why doing sudo apt-get upgrade instead of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade makes a system unbootable (this happened to me last time)?
<vem0m> X11 tries to set it to a range even if u tell it not to
<vem0m> i had to go into the file and tell it flat 60
<vem0m> nothing else and all works
<mrbojanglie> so where do i define this (apart from the modeline)
<vem0m> hld on
<mrbojanglie> thanks btw
<vem0m> np
<goemon4> hello all, i need some hellp playing audio files on my comp with Kubuntu 6.06
<vem0m> mrbojanglie: under the section Section "Screen"
<SbCl3> "1091 upgraded, 129 newly installed, 233 to remove and 11 not upgraded." <--- this sounds wrong, could someone elaborate (dapper install)
<skge> goemon4:: What exactly is your issue?
<vem0m> mrbojanglie:  modes "1024x768@60" "1024x768@43" "800x600@60"
<goemon4> ok as soon as i try to play anything (in amarok, vlc, kaffiene) it just skips to the end of the track
<vem0m> should read sumthing like that
<mrbojanglie> here is my xorg.conf as it stands: http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=3f9
<vem0m> mrbojanglie: i will have a look
<samuli> goemon4, do you have the right codecs?
<SbCl3> why is it going to remove 233 packages?
<goemon4> idk which ones do i need?
<mrbojanglie> and the screen is shaking all over the place with that file
<mrbojanglie> completely unusable
<vem0m> PM mrbojanglie
<mrbojanglie> if i go back to driver "ati" it works fine
<mrbojanglie> hmm i cant pm, need to register
<mrbojanglie> 1min
<Joe1> okay...
<Joe1> can anybody help me with my little wifi issue.  I won't bug you again, I swear.
<DN_W> what issue you got
<goemon4> sry, but im kinda new to irc, so what codecs do i need? (to play media files)
<apokryphos> goemon4: please read the FAQ
<Joe1> I'm just trying to connect  my Kubuntu box to my network.
<DarkAudit> Kubuntu keeps wanting to connect to someone else's wireless connection. There's an open connection in the neighborhood somewhere, and it keeps grabbing that one first. How can I stop it?
<goemon4> will do (ive been looking, but found nothing) but i will search! also one other problem, i installed dosbox with apt-get and it isnt showing up in the K menu, how can i put it there?
<Joe1> goemon, use the menu editor.
<DarkAudit> I left the ssid and key info blank in the System Settings-> Network Settings. Does that make a difference?
<LeeJunFan> Anyone know of any voice changer software for linux?
<Joe1> if you don't have it, you can find one via adept
<goemon4> i did try the menu editor...but it didnt work there
<Kr4t05> How would I get access to the command lndir?
<bazoo> gn8
* Mrono is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (04:41 pm)
<vigilante> Hi all, I am having problems with Epson Print Utilities in KDE, when I try to check ink levels, it says, cannot open /dev/usb/lp0 read/write: no such file or directory, I can print though
<vigilante> any ideas to fix?
<Joe1> well, I am officially past my wit's end.
<TheMoebius> I'm getting an error on trying to start kdm that says unrecognized command: tcp, does anyone know where I can find the line that calls kdm at startup to figure where that option is coming from?
<tomaz> Help!, when i try to halt or reboot the system thru KDE, it goes to the Command Line!
<tomaz> hulo?
<vem0m> hmmmmm
<TheMoebius> tomaz: when you start KDE does it start automatically or do you start it from command line?
<vem0m> tomaz: what does it do when u say startx from the command line
<tomaz> starts automatically
<tomaz> but when i try to shutdown, it goes to the shell
<vem0m> tomaz: hmmmmm maybe did u mess with the services?
<AndyGee> hello again lol
<AndyGee> rite good got it installed yay!
<tomaz> yeah, i did it u.u'
<AndyGee> lol
<vem0m> AndyGee:  great :)
<tomaz> i was disabling bluetooth services and mysql, and apache
<AndyGee> prob is playing mp3's now
<tomaz> maybe i distroyed somethign u.u
<AndyGee> thanks vem0m
<vem0m> tomaz: maybe u messed with the wrong startup  service?
<vem0m> AndyGee: np dude
<AndyGee> how do i get playing mp3's?
<vigilante>  Can someone tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17728
<AndyGee> lol
<vem0m> heh hld on
<vem0m> AndyGee:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vem0m> go there :)
<AndyGee> okies thanks vem0m any probs ill get back to ya :)
<vem0m> vigilante: i thank it means u already have a package manager running
<vem0m> close out snyptec,adepts or anything else along those line
<AndyGee> i dont seem to have them libxine-extracodecs in me adept manager :s
<vem0m> u have the extra repos loaded?
<AndyGee> no prob not
<AndyGee> how do i do that
<vem0m> AndyGee:  hld on 1 min
<AndyGee> ok
<vigilante> vem0m: should I uninstall before running that again?
<centyx> back
<AndyGee> all i see is stuff for ubuntu not kubuntu
<AndyGee> lol
<centyx> anyone been able to get flac playback working in amarok 1.4.1?
<AndyGee> i havent yet
<AndyGee> lol
<tomaz> vem0m, maybe i mesed up with the shutdown service =p
<vem0m> AndyGee: sorry for the wait i will pm u now
<AndyGee> thats ok
<AndyGee> nps
<AndyGee> ah i have to reg ven0m
<tomaz> someone can gimme a clue?
<centyx> ok , so I need to upgrade to xine 1.1.2
<centyx> anyone know if there are kubuntu packages for that?
<centyx> or where I would go to find out?
<centyx> I don't see anything at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/
<actinic> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<centyx> !xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine
<centyx> worth a try :P
<actinic> any faq to updating the kernel?
<centyx> no clue.
<centyx> in debian, I always used kernel-package
<centyx> which supplies the command make-kpkg
<centyx> if I was compiling my own
<actinic> !updatekernel
<ubotu> I know nothing about updatekernel
<centyx> if you just want to fetch a newer precompiled kernel just apt-get install a new kernel image
<actinic> !kernelupdate
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernelupdate
<centyx> apt-cache search kernel-image
<centyx> actinic: apt-cache search kernel-image|less
<actinic> what about headers?  what happens to 3d vid graphics?
<actinic> grub affected?  any precautionary measures?
<centyx> actinic: nvidia or ati?
<centyx> actinic: look over /boot/grub/menu.lst and do man update-grub
<actinic> nvidia
<actinic> will that be necessary?
<actinic> is it better to use synaptic?  or maybe apt-get instead?
<actinic> what's the downside?
<actinic> no faq?
<centyx> actinic: you can use synaptic if you want. you don't need to fool w/ menu.lst unless you  don't want all the kernels listed as options etc
<centyx> actinic: I don't know if there's a faq or not, I'm really new to kubuntu
<actinic> will new headers be necessary to install nvidia 3d graphic drivers?
<centyx> actinic: look on ubuntu.org and ubuntuforums.org - whatever applies there will be the same for kubuntu pretty much
<actinic> i've looked
<centyx> actinic: my bad, ubuntu.com
<actinic> there doesn't seem to be an official 'update kernel' page i've seen
<centyx> actinic: ah. you'll need linux-restricted-modules
<centyx> actinic: but I don't think you'll need the headers
<actinic> you sure, i thought that was for multimedia?
<centyx> actinic: nvidia-kernel-common
<centyx> actinic: I'm just guessing. looking at output of apt-cache search nvidia :P
<actinic> i see that
<centyx> actinic: I've got an ati radeon 9800
<actinic> anyone else?
<actinic> thanks anyway
<centyx> sorry
<actinic> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<actinic> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<centyx> actinic: you won't need the headers
<actinic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<centyx> actinic: I'll install kubuntu on my wife's pc real quick. she's got a nvidia card.
<coma_> anyone : anyone ever installed Final Fantasy 7 on wine?
<centyx> actinic: she hasn't touched her gentoo install in over a year
<actinic> yeah but I'm running an opteron with a 386 kernel for cryin out loud
<centyx> actinic: ah.
<centyx> actinic: do you have nvidia support now?
<actinic> yes ... for the current (old) kernel of course
<centyx> actinic: just look at what's installed now...
<centyx> actinic: and upgrade to the appropriate kernel for your processor
<centyx> actinic: dpkg -l|grep "kernel"
<centyx> actinic: or dpkg -l| grep "2.6" or whatever
<actinic> why not just synaptic?  what's the downside?
<centyx> actinic: heck, do dpkg -l > packages.list if you want
<centyx> actinic: you can use synaptic if you want. dpkg is just easier to get a quick answer in my opinion
<actinic> i'll check back later
<centyx> actinic: it's faster for me to type than it is to click
<centyx> good grief
<centyx> it's just common sense
<centyx> ok maybe not
<intelikey> i just recieved the kubuntu live cd,   Question; why is there no install cd ?
<centyx> intelikey: the live cd is the install cd
<intelikey> yes    why is there no install cd ?
<Riddell> we ship the desktop CD which is both a live and install CD
<intelikey> it can't run in less than 256m ram ?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org |  IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Riddell> intelikey: you can probably run it
<centyx> Riddell: hi. are there kubuntu packages for xine 1.1.2?
<intelikey> well  the installer 'doesnt work'      too rigid.   the installer that was on the hoary cd worked.   (it was too rigid also, but would work.)
<centyx> intelikey: what's the problem you're having?
<Riddell> centyx: nope
<intelikey> i have no idea,,,  it's a gui and it just sits there.
<buddy3232> #flirt.de
<centyx> Riddell: ok. thanks.
<intelikey> if it was cli i could at least look for error codes
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=buddy@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Riddell
* buddy3232 was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<linuxmonkey> lol
<stewart> could some please give me a hand in trying to findout what audiocard is in this pc(aint my pc)
<intelikey> i figured two hours waiting for the installer to load was plenty of time...    but the little clock just kept going around and around.
<intelikey> stewart lshw
<centyx> stewart: if it's a pci card, in a terminal 'lspci' might tell you
<Riddell> intelikey: report a bug with the log from /var/log/installer/syslog please
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<stewart> I know its a intagrated card for sure
<intelikey> hmmm i'd have to regester for that wouldn't i...
<intelikey> stewart you can cat /proc/asound/cards   also it may be detected....
<stewart> I'll give er a shot thanks
<intelikey> well i'm gone.
<centyx> does ubuntu have the branches stable, testing, unstable?
<centyx> and apt repositories for them?
<centyx> or whatever
<centyx> never mind I'll just look around
<centyx> I know, being lazy is bad
<nixternal> edgy == unstable
<dont> hey riddel my friend told me 5 min ago you banned him...he just said 1 word and was banned.WHY?
<nixternal> dapper == stable
<nixternal> breezy == stable
<nixternal> and so on ;)
<nixternal> actually, unstalbe and testing are both edgy
<claydoh> http://weblog.obso1337.org/?p=385
<nixternal> dont: because he spammed a channel in here
<centyx> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> against irc etiquette
<dont> what is this?
<nixternal> trolling is more the word, not spam
<nixternal> this is a support channel..not an offtopic channel
<dont> oh i see..sorry we are new to irc just trying...didnt know that
<dont> can anyone tell me how i change the channel?
<nixternal>  /j #channelname
<dont> thx
<nixternal> np
<brian_> dont: google IRC FAQ
<dont> yep
<brian_> http://www.mirc.com/ircintro.html
<nixternal> hrmm
<sdolnack> someone please come to my rescue!  I tried updating the kernel w/ adept and since then my machine has become horrendously slow
<sdolnack> and how there are like 12 entries in GRUB adn it deleted my XP entry
<Ash-Fox> you tried but failed?
<Ash-Fox> You could try booting from a older kernel, which is probably still on your system.
<sdolnack> i did
<sdolnack> and everything's really, really slwo
<sdolnack> i have no idea wtf happened
<Ash-Fox> Well, can't say I can determine the problem with your description
<AndyGee> how do i update my repositories
<Ash-Fox> apt-get update
<AndyGee> doesnt connect tho
<AndyGee> lol
<sdolnack> this is really bad
<sdolnack> something must be running that's totally hogging up resources and memory
<sdolnack> what's linux's task manager counterpart?
<Ash-Fox> linux is just a kernel
<SpAwN> sdolnack: use top
<Ash-Fox> you could try the utilities: top, ksysguard, ps
<LjL> sdolnack: try ctrl+esc too
<Ash-Fox> ctrl+esc is ksysguard.
<sdolnack> nothing's happening
<sdolnack> do any of those show me how much ram each process is using?
<sdolnack> nvm just finally loaded
<Ash-Fox> all of them do
<LjL> all of them do
<sdolnack> jeez this is really really freakishly slow
<gnomefreak> ps aux ;)
<gnomefreak> top
<LjL> sdolnack: go to a text console, type ps aux, find the culprit, kill it before your swap starts thrashing
<Tommy2k4> why wont mplayer plugin for firefox (for some reason the plugin isnt picked up by opera so i have to use firefox) wont play some videos it only plays the sound
* Ash-Fox has expirenced horribly slow issues with the new preemptive kernel scheduling.
<Tommy2k4> ive installed all the codecs that come with automatix and easyubuntu and still no luck
<LjL> by the way, what was the way to enable alt+sysrq? i remember i could enable that in breezy without recompiling the kernel, but don't remember how
<sdolnack> konsole is taking like fifteen seconds to load
<sdolnack> KONSOLE
<LjL> sdolnack: can you hear your HD thrashing?
<sdolnack> how do i f"find the culprit"?
<sdolnack> no
<LjL> sdolnack: well one of the processes will be taking like 99% CPU. ps aux or top will tell which one it is
<LjL> actually, try top, it'll be easier to read than ps aux if you aren't used to either
<sdolnack> ok
<Wabs> Hi, i've got a quick question
<Ash-Fox> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sdolnack> nothing's taking more than like 8% of the cpu
<Wabs> okay, well
<sdolnack> but there are liek 8 things taking 30M+ ram
<LjL> sdolnack: uhm... when did this start?
<sdolnack> when i booted just now
<Wabs> I just wanted to know, what would run better on an old laptop: Kubuntu, Xubuntu, or Ubuntu?
<sdolnack> the only thing that's changed since i last booted was updating some packages with adept
<Wabs> I wasn't sure if KDE was lighter than GNOME
<Ash-Fox> Wabs, if you use only K applications, kbuntu.
<OOD> Wabs: Xubuntu is lightest on resources
<Ash-Fox> K applications share memory a lot more than any other desktop enviroment.
<sdolnack> the only thing i can think of that would be causing this is installing the latest kernel
<sdolnack> which vastly inflated my GRUB list
<LjL> sdolnack: if it only slow while *loading* applications, or is also moving windows, waiting for windows to refresh etc slow?
<sdolnack> and removed my XP partition from grub
<sdolnack> yes
<sdolnack> everything
<Wabs> It's not for me, it's for my younger sisters, i'm putting it on their laptop, but it's running a P3 900mHz, 8MB ATI card, & 256MB RAM, so I just wanted to check in to see what would be the best system to install
<sdolnack> in fact when the splash screen was booting
<Ash-Fox> xubuntu on the other hand is very low memory, but none of the application really share much memory with each other
<Wabs> I already have Kubuntu and Ubuntu on CDs
<sdolnack> instead of text scrolling, the screen sort of "wiped" new lines, like scan lines or something
<LjL> sdolnack: bah. i would try a reboot, and failing that, go back to the old kernel
<jmichaelx> problem is, a lot of xubuntu apps suck
<sdolnack> but i'm running the old kernel
<sdolnack> which is what's baffling
<pulpit0> hi
<LjL> Wabs: that system is fast enough to allow you to choose whatever you prefer
<sdolnack> you know when you see a video monitor on film? how you see those scrolling bars?
<pulpit0> can anybody paste his/her sources.list file in a /query ?
<Wabs> LjL: Really?
<Wabs> I thought the Ubuntu minimum requirements were higher than that
<sdolnack> that's how new lines on the splash screen came up--instead of scrolling normally, the entire thing kind of "scrolled"/wiped, like it was really really dogging
<LjL> Wabs: no, they aren't.
* Ash-Fox hates being stuck on 256MB ram personally.
<jmichaelx> i have xubuntu on one PC, and i like it, but if you install it, be prepared to add some gnome apps to replace the xfce ones that don't work
<Wabs> heh
<sdolnack> that's why ii like kubuntu the best
<sdolnack> but yeah this is really ticking me off
<LjL> Wabs: that's a relatively powerful computer. the fact that people change their computers every year or so doesn't mean you absolutely have to have the latest and greatest hardware to get a working system
<sdolnack> i can't play dvds w/o them going really choppy
<Ash-Fox> In my opinion KDE is rather the best option if you're going to be running more than one/two applications at the same time
<jmichaelx> i have kubuntu on a P3 @ 500Mhz and it works fine
<sdolnack> is it something on startup or something?
<Ash-Fox> Since the memory with K application are shared heavilly.
<sdolnack> i mean, i've got a 1.6ghz Pent M and a gig of ram
<sdolnack> this shoudlnt' be happening
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, and using a older kernel doesn't help?
<sdolnack> no
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, create a new user, and see if that new user has any issues.
<sdolnack> another thing--we all know that when windows loads, you have to wait after the desktop appears until you can actually run programs
<LjL> sdolnack: couldn't you just be using VESA rather than the right driver for your videocard? though that could probably only explain *some* kinds of slowness
<Wabs> LjL: well, yeah, I know, but it's a tough choice between KDE & GNOME :\
<sdolnack> and kde used to be instantaneous--as soon as i saw the desktop, it was good to go
<Tommy2k4> Wabs, that laptop is faster than what im currently running kubuntu on
<Tommy2k4> :)
<sdolnack> but just booting now it was still "loading" after the desktop came on the screen
<Tommy2k4> o yea
<sdolnack> what's happened?
<Tommy2k4> i did sudo apt-get remove sendmail
<Tommy2k4> why does sendmail still try to open on boot up
<Wabs> Tommy2k4: how does Kubuntu run on yours?
<Wabs> Good, moderately good?
<Tommy2k4> quite well
<LjL> Wabs: you said it's for your sister, right? how experienced is she with computers? i much prefer KDE myself, but i feel that 1) Ubuntu implements Gnome better than KDE  2) Gnome is easier for people with very little experience with computers
<Tommy2k4> i got 733mhz p3, 256mb ram, integrated gfx
<sdolnack> LjL: I was using ATI fglrx drivers; i didn't change them, but something else might have
<sdolnack> how do I check this VESA thing?
<fiyawerx> LjL: you think gnome is easier for non-experienced?
<LjL> sdolnack: well, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf first, see if fglrx is mentioneed
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu is the first linux ive ever used and found it very easy
<LjL> fiyawerx: yes, i think so.
<sdolnack> fiyawerx: def KDE for inexperienced users
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, open konsole and type in 'glxinfo | grep direct', and paste the result here.
<sdolnack> LjL: you think gnome's easier?
<fiyawerx> sdolnack: i like kde better,feels more like windows
<Wabs> LjL: They really don't know what they're doing unless I guide them in terms of PCs, and I know GNOME is a much easier interface than KDE, but if KDE runs better than GNOME by a large margin, then I don't mind introducing them to using KDE over GNOME
<LjL> sdolnack: yeah.
<Wabs> They're only 10
<Tommy2k4> wow talk about starting them early
<fiyawerx> heh, 10 isn't very early anymore
<Wabs> Yeah
<sdolnack> fiyawerx: i agree.  KDE is a lot easier for me, being a windows user
<LjL> Wabs: as you can see, opinions differ. wildly. it's just a choice you'll have to make
<Wabs> But they had XP on there, Tommy2k4, so I was like "forget this, it's waaaayyy too laggy"
<Wabs> LjL: k
<Tommy2k4> i wouldnt even try to recommend linux to any of my friends
<fiyawerx> kde vs gnome is like vi vs emacs :)
<Tommy2k4> kate ftw
<sdolnack> Ash-Fox: in response to the glxinfo thing: direct rendering: Yes
<Ash-Fox> Neither would I, I mean.. it's just a kernel, I'd reccommend a entire distro though.
<sdolnack> that's all it said
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, looks like fglrx is working fine.
<sdolnack> haha fiyawerx tru dat
<fiyawerx> Wabs: if they're used to windows, i'd go with kde, i think its an easier transition overall
<sdolnack> Ash-Fox: i'm convinced that installing the new kernel changed something (liek it ffreakin rewrote my grub menu.lst
<Wabs> well, it seems like GNOME is a mix of OSX & Windows
<LjL> see, i don't even really see this ease of transition from windows to kde (compared to gnome) that everybody always talks about.
<jmichaelx> fluxbox is da way to go
<jmichaelx> :-D
<Tommy2k4> for me so far the crash count kubuntu vs windows = like 20:0
<fiyawerx> its mostly in the style
<Wabs> & I haven't tried KDE but the looks seem to lean more towards OS X rather than Windows
<sdolnack> is there any way to view a log of what's changed since i updated the kernel?
<Wabs> i have the LiveCD though
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, the only thing I can think of is it changed the way your system performs scheduling. But since you told me you tried running the system with a older kernel, that's not it.
<Joe1> hi everyone.  I came back for round 3.
<sdolnack> yeah, i loaded the older kernel just now
<jmichaelx> Tommy2k4: kubuntu should not be crashing on you
<sdolnack> how do i check what kernel i'm running?
<LjL> Wabs: http://ljl.byethost14.com/annotatedkde.png  does this look more like OS X or windows? :)
<Tommy2k4> well it is :(
<Ash-Fox> cat /proc/version
<Tommy2k4> it used to happen very often when i ran 24bit/1280x1024
<Tommy2k4> then i switched to 16bit/1024x768 and it stopped
<Ash-Fox> of course there are gui ways of checking all these things, but commands are easier to type out :P
<jmichaelx> the only thing that has ever made kubuntu crash for me was frostwire
<sdolnack> yeah adept upgraded from 2.6.15-23 to 2.6.15-25
<Wabs> to me it's more like OS X with a Windows twist, LjL
<Tommy2k4> then i switched it up to 1280x1024 still on 24bit and it still stopped
<LjL> Wabs: and note that it's a KDE screenshot.
<Tommy2k4> but then i started using firefox (not much, just for watching 'videos' and its been crashing again
<Wabs> Yeah
<Wabs> well this is #kubuntu :)
<sdolnack> but i have both i686 and i386 installed so it updated two diff kernels, and then added new entries +recovery modes for each, so i have i think 8 diff entries in grub
<LjL> Wabs: basically the point i'm trying to get across is that looks count relatively little, as they're relatively easy to change in both Gnome and KDE.
<fiyawerx> now for a kde screenshot, http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/1152x864/kde300-snapshot2-1152x864.jpg
<sdolnack> oh and swiftfox used to take about 2 1/2 seconds to load and now takes a lot longer
<Tommy2k4> the default kubuntu theme is better than any other linux screeny ive seen so far
<Joe1> anybody with any wireless experience here?
<LjL> brrr, SuSE on a bad day :P
<sdolnack> ok it's been 20 seconds
<Wabs> true
<sdolnack> and firefox has not loaded
<sdolnack> ok it took 25 seconds for SWIFTfox to load
<sdolnack> what in hell is wrong with my machine?!
<fiyawerx> i have really strange issues with firefox
<fiyawerx> sdolnack: not just you
<fiyawerx> when i launch it, i get the "busy" firefox icon for like 25-30 seconds
<sdolnack> it's not just that fiyawerx
<Wabs> fiyawerx: Was that the default KDE look?
<fiyawerx> even if the window comes up and i search, and close it within like 10
<fiyawerx> Wabs: yes
<sdolnack> i'm running swiftfox which used to load in under 3 seconds
<Ash-Fox> I don't like defaults, glad I have KDE, just change everything the way you like.
<sdolnack> and my machine is beefy
<jmichaelx> fiyawerx: what distro is that a screenshot of?
<Tommy2k4> because: firefox sucks
<LjL> Wabs: yeah though the default look in Kubuntu is sort of different (not by much)
<jmichaelx> i love firefox
<Ash-Fox> Tommy2k4, firefox has something other browsers don't have, google's synchronisation extention
<Wabs> kinda looks like Windows 2000 with an XP twist
<Tommy2k4> true
<Joe1> can anyone direct me to where I can get some wireless help?
<Ash-Fox> lets you synchronise bookmarks, cookies etc. with other firefox installations.
<sdolnack> so does anyone have any suggestions in speeding my machine up? besides liek reinstalling kubuntu
<sdolnack> which i really don't feel like doing
<Wabs> well, i suppose i'll try Ubuntu first, & if they don't like that I can just use the partition editor & install Kubuntu
<Wabs> I also <3 Konqueror
<Tommy2k4> i wonder how easy it would be to write an opera plugin for google synchronisation
<Wabs> best browser out there
<driz>  hey guys is there a way i can access my computer from work and use the desktop and everything as if it was mine?
<sdolnack> even like when i open firefox and then open konsole, and then click the firefox window in the background, it takes about 2 seconds to switch from konsole to firefox
<sdolnack> driz: yeah, it's called hacking
<Ash-Fox> driz, yes.
<LjL> wabs: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/662/4.gif  this is kubuntu'd default look
<alexicon> driz: vnc
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, no, it's not called hacking
<fiyawerx> wabs, you can also apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install kde from gnome, or vice versa
<fiyawerx> but i hate how it just mashes all your apps together, personally
<sdolnack> Ash-Fox: i was only j/k :-P
<fiyawerx> in your menus, heh
<alexicon> that would be cracking
<alexicon> anyway
<Wabs> Very bland :P
<alexicon> vnc is the standard driz
<sdolnack> oh my word i want to throw this laptop out the freaking window
<sdolnack> could it be a heat issue?
<Ash-Fox> driz, you can use for example the xvncserver or vnc4server with the vnc clients (which are availible everywhere but macosx)
<LjL> Wabs: i hate it. but what the heck, just about everything of it can be changed.
<sdolnack> could my machine be overheating?
<Wabs> true
<sdolnack> i mean whatever's slowing down my machine is slowing it down as early as the splash screen.  What would dot hat?
<Wabs> alright, so in your opinion, what should i go with first, Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<fiyawerx> driz: i use nomachine's server/client
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, a daemon.
<sdolnack> Ash-Fox: explain
<Wabs> I've got both & i'll try both most likely, so it doesnt matter to me
<fiyawerx> Wabs: considering this is #kubuntu, i think k's gonna win ;)
<alexicon> Wabs: kubuntu i find is a lot easier to install
<fiyawerx> go with k
<Joe1> la la la...
<Ash-Fox> daemons start with the system
<Wabs> alright
<alexicon> but ub ubuntu is probably easier to use
<jmichaelx> fluxbox wins
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu manual partitioner sucks
<jmichaelx> :P
<Tommy2k4> wouldnt even work
<fiyawerx> exercize the daemons!
<Tommy2k4> in the setup
<Ash-Fox> so it could be a daemo.
<sdolnack> Ash-Fox: how wound it be like edited though? what would have changed?
<driz> ok cool thanks i'll google those things
<alexicon> Tommy2k4: only prob i had with the partitioner was i made a mistake, and i had to restart the install to get the partition to work, but then it was fine
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, well, let's assume something changed in /etc some config file that a daemon uses and messed up that daemon
<Tommy2k4> i had 3 major problems with the partitioner
<sdolnack> hmm
<LjL> Wabs: i don't really know. as i said, for an inexperienced user i think that gnome is easier, but then for a child fun probably wins over ease of use, and KDE tends too look more cartoonish and has more educational programs/games. at any rate, you can always isntall both gnome and kde, they work well together except for the fact that you'll get KDE apps in your Gnome menu and viceversa, and that the default colors might change
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, if a daemon is the cause, which we don't know.
<Tommy2k4> 1, if you dont click on the empty space partition after just creating a new partition it would lock up and id have to go back to the previous page of the seutp
<Ash-Fox> LjL, uh, gnome is quite difficult for people who just want to plugin things like their USB thumbdrives and want them just to work etc.
<sdolnack> can i remove the new kernels i downloaded?
<Wabs> ah hell
<sdolnack> and if so how
<fiyawerx> and i love konversation :)
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, apt-get remove
<Wabs> I can't find my KDE discs
<Tommy2k4> 2, after partitioning it the next page would get it wrong, eg if hda2 was 1gb and hda3 was 512mb it would say hda2 was 512mb and had3 was 1gb (they were different filesystems and it didnt tell me which so i had no idea what to do)
<fiyawerx> heh
<sdolnack> Ash-Fox: wont' that like remove the kernel completely?
<alexicon> heh
<Ash-Fox> yes.
<alexicon> oh well
<Tommy2k4> and 3, after guessing and hoping that it picked up my partitions properly, it would tell me that / was <2gb even when i set it to > 2.6gb
<alexicon> i enjoyed the livecd installer
<Ash-Fox> You can't run the system on half a kernel.
<alexicon> thought that was rather clever of them
<Wabs> how the hell can i lose both the DVD & LiveCD
<Wabs> >_<
<sdolnack> Ash-Fox: i just watn to undo the changes that occured.  i have four kernels on my machine.  FOUR! I only need one!
<Ash-Fox> sdolnack, uninstall the others.
<sdolnack> Ash-Fox: ...how? just delete the img files?
<Ash-Fox> no
<Ash-Fox> use apt-get.
<sdolnack> yes but how do i find the names of each of the kernels
<OOD> or adept/synaptic if you find those easier to use
<Ash-Fox> they're all called 'kernel'
<Ash-Fox> just the versions are diferent.
<Wabs> damn, now i gotta download the Kubuntu torrent again
<Wabs> :(
<sdolnack> would you advise against removing 386 and only having 686, or is removing the 386 kernel OK
<Tommy2k4> would rm -f /etc/init.d/sendmail make anything bad happen
<Joe1> Issue: I can
<Tommy2k4> ive already did sudo apt-get remove sendmail but it still tries to boot up
<Joe1> 't connect
<Joe1> to my wireless network.
<driz> oh guys  Iforgot somethi8ng I use windows at work!!!
<LjL> Ash-Fox: on the other hand, hibernating or suspending under Kubuntu can be a nice challenge
<OOD> sdolnack: you can remove it if you want
<sdolnack> adept isn't loading :-(
<sdolnack> it asks fro my password and then just liek stops
<Ash-Fox> speaking of which, I should update my kernel.
<fiyawerx> thats another thing i noticed, a lot of the time adept does that for me too, i have to start it twice, or even the updater
<sdolnack> oh nvm it just came up
<fiyawerx> they'll start, then just never show up, the second time works fine
<LjL> Ash-Fox: actually they're called "linux" under ubuntu, except for the 2.4 series
<OOD> sdonlack: adept it a bit buggy, you sometimes have to start it up a few times, and from time to time you have to kill it
<driz> ya guys the can I access my computer from a windows computer?
<LjL> !tell driz about ssh
<sdlnxgk> what is the fastest way to delete kubuntu partitions on a duo boot  machine to go back to windows only??
<OOD> umm, delete the partition?
<driz> oh ok thanks
<sdlnxgk> yes delete the linux partition
<Ash-Fox> LjL, whoops :)
<fiyawerx> what about removing grub then?
<sdlnxgk> it boots to windbloze just fine
<OOD> sdlnxgk: yea that's the fasters way to delete the partition, you delete it o.0
<fiyawerx> you can recreate the mbr in windows can't you
<sdlnxgk> I guess my friend can't handle linux
<Ash-Fox> no, you can't
<Ash-Fox> you need to use the windows install cd, go into recovery console and type in 'fixmbr'
<OOD> yea
<sdlnxgk> already did fdisk /mbr and boots to windows now
<LjL> so just delete the partition and everything should be fine
<sdlnxgk> winbloze will not let you delte it
<fiyawerx> in computer management -> drives?
<LjL> then user the ubuntu live cd to delete it
<LjL> s/user/use
<Ash-Fox> Shoot lazers at it.
<fiyawerx> should be able to just format over it or sumpin no?
<fiyawerx> pewpewpew lazers!
<Joe1> lol.
<OOD> sdlnxgk: just go into disk management and format the linux partition
<sdlnxgk> Hmmmmm didn't try  to use the live cd to delete  the partitions was thinking fdisk at first
<LjL> sdlnxgk: there's gparted on the live cd
<fiyawerx> im 99.9% sure you can handle it within windows tho
<sdlnxgk> OOD tried that would let me format those partitions
<Joe1> any wireless gurus out there?
<fiyawerx> sdlnxgk: what kind of error did you get?
<Ash-Fox> Joe1, what is the problem?
<sdlnxgk> Ljl thanks will give that a try
<Joe1> Ash, it's so simple you're gonna laugh.
<sdolnack> when i go to remove the latest kernel, it tries to remove linux-image-686 and linux-image-386... isn' thtis really bad?
<Joe1> I just can't connect.
<fiyawerx> not quite so simple in the wireless world Joe1
<fiyawerx> :)
<fiyawerx> not always anyway
<Joe1> My wireless card is workling perfectly.  I can actually SEE the network.  All I want to do is connect.
<sdlnxgk> fiyawerx can't remeber the exact error but something like format can't be performed on partition
<Ash-Fox> Joe1, install the wireless assistant utility and try connecting with that
<fiyawerx> should be installed in kubuntu by default afaik
<sdlnxgk> i'll try some of the suggestions to save my friends laptop
<Joe1> Ash.  That utility comes with Dapper already.  and it doesn't let me connect.
<fiyawerx> Joe1: do you see the network listed when you run it?
<Ash-Fox> Joe1, does the network use WPA or WEP?
<sdlnxgk> some people just shouldn't use linux is all
<sdlnxgk> I hate to have said that
<Joe1> WEP.
<kakalto> does anyone else get a "cannot talk to klauncher" message on startup?
<sdolnack> anyone--will removing linux-image-386 and linux-image-686 be really bad?
<Joe1> and get this, the WEP security code is 8 digits.
<Joe1> sdolnack, leave 386.
<sdlnxgk> Joel that is because it's 64 bit instead of 128 bit
<Joe1> I see the network just fine.
<sdolnack> gahh
<fiyawerx> would that be an ascii key?
<sdolnack> Joe1: would you like to try to help me out?
<Joe1> absolutely!
<sdolnack> Joe1: since adept updated the latest kernel, my system's been horrendously slow (swiftfox literally takes 10 times longer to load)
<sdolnack> and there are like 8 entries in grub now, and it removed my xp entry
<sdolnack> and everything's just really slow and i dont' knwo what's wrong
<sdolnack> like even the splash screen refreshes really weird
<fiyawerx> sdolnack: you can still boot into the faster kernels tho right?
<fiyawerx> and things still run ok when you do?
<Joe1> I'll tell you, removing 386 is a non-issue.  Keep it, delete it, whatever.  I say keep it just in case.
<Joe1> using the correct linux kernel is the right way to go, always.  I use k7 because I have an AMD 64 system.
<sdlnxgk> I have to  say this you guys are freakin awesome in helping PeEpS out :)
<sdolnack> fiyawerx: i booted into the new kernel, it was really slow.  so then i restarted and now i booted back into the kernel that was there before.... and it's still slow
<Joe1> Much faster than 368.
<fiyawerx> sdolnack: hm
<Joe1> edit your grub loader and have the CORRECT kernal load first.
<sdolnack> what's the "correct" kernel?
<Joe1> but there's no need to delete 386.
<fiyawerx> whichever one runs best for you hehe
<sdolnack> the correct "kernel" WAS winxp but something decided to remove that from my grub list
<Joe1> what's your processor, sdolnack?
<sdolnack> 1.6ghz pent m
<sdolnack> with a gig of ram
<fiyawerx> i installed 686 and didn't even ntoice a difference between the 386
<sdolnack> this isn't supposed to happen
<sdolnack> i've had 686 installed
<sdolnack> what happened was adept said there were updates that could be installed
<sdolnack> kernel 2.6.15-23 to 15-25
<fiyawerx> right
<sdolnack> so it did that
<sdolnack> and it just fux0r'd everything up it seems
<Joe1> 386 should be the correct one then.  Unless it's 64-bit, using 686 is just wrong.
<fiyawerx> and now even -23 runs slow?
<sdolnack> and kept the old ones isntead of updating them
<Joe1> as far as I know.
<sdolnack> yes! even -23 runs slow, which is what i just don't get
<fiyawerx> Joe1: nah 686 is ok, its still an x86 its for um whatchacalit
<sdolnack> that "yes!" was supposed to express surprise, not rudeness
<Joe1> really?
<Joe1> okay...
<sdolnack> but what i don't get was even the splash screen was acting wonky
<Joe1> anyhow.  I suggest using adept to install synaptic.
<Joe1> I like it MUCH better.
<Joe1> or just sudo apt-get install synaptic.
<fiyawerx> Joe1: you may be able to install debfoster, and use that tool to go through and just remove the packages that you want
<fiyawerx> i _love_ debfoster
<fiyawerx> it'll give you listings of all the packages you've installed and ask if you want to keep them, remove them, or remove them and anything else they're keeping installed
<fiyawerx> more options too but those are the ones I use
<Joe1> synaptic does that too.
<fiyawerx> synaptic will remove metapackages or whatever they're called?
<fiyawerx> i know aptitude does, but only if they're installed with aptitude
<Joe1> I believe so.
<fiyawerx> debfoster doesn't care how they're installed i think heh
<Joe1> man.  Who are the admins in this room?
<Tommy2k4> yay firefox just closed itself for no reason -__-
<Joe1> woot!
<fiyawerx> i've gotten so fond of konqueror over firefox lately
<Tommy2k4> i wish i could get mplayer plugins working in opera
<Joe1> hey, sdol, what's your graphics card?
<Tommy2k4> dunno why it wont pick them up
<Joe1> ...opera...
<Tommy2k4> opera is awesome
<Tommy2k4> firefox closed again o_o
<Joe1> whatever, man.
<Tommy2k4> wonder whats causing it
<Joe1> probably opera.
<sdolnack> how's synaptic differ from adept?
<Tommy2k4> ur an idiot
<Joe1> :-)
<Joe1> synaptic is much easier to use.
<Joe1> that's all, pretty much.
<Joe1> sdol, what type of graphics do you have?
<sdolnack> radeon x300
<sdolnack> fglrx drivers
<Joe1> ah...
<Joe1> do you have the ATI control panel?
<sdolnack> like i said, it was working fine until i updated the kernel
<sdolnack> i don't htink so
<sdolnack> firs thing though
<sdolnack> how do i add xp back to my menu.lst
<Joe1> okay.
<sdolnack> ok konsole just took 15 seconds to load
<Joe1> open up terminal or Konsole
<Joe1> you're a few steps ahead.
<Joe1> cool.
<sdolnack> konsole'sopen but it's not showing "sdolnack@(my computer): "
<sdolnack> it's just
<sdolnack> fuxor'd beyond belief
<fiyawerx> hm
<Tommy2k4> well since it took 15 seconds to open it may just be going slow, give it another minute
<sdolnack> it is going slow but it's going horrendously slow
<sdolnack> like i said before
<sdolnack> swiftfox used to open in less than 3 seconds
<sdolnack> now it takes about 30
<fiyawerx> grub-install i think can recheck for os's and reinstall itself
<sdolnack> i have a whole stack of Criterion DVD's just begging to be watched, but alas kmplayer runs choppily
<Joe1> I have another way.
<Joe1> let me know if Konsole is up yet.
<sdolnack> and top shows nothing taking up anything more than 5% of the cpu
<sdolnack> Xorg is taking up like 85 megs of ram--is this normal?
<sdolnack> that seems like way too much
<sdolnack> oh btw konsole's up
<sdolnack> haha sry
<sdolnack> i was just loading xorg.conf
<stewart> G'day, could someone please tell me how to get into the sound card directory in the kernel directory
<fiyawerx> i dont think that sounds like too much for kde
<fiyawerx> isn't that everything?
<fiyawerx> mines at like 70 megs for xorg
<Joe1> it might, and I hate to even think this, but it might be a screensaver that just won't shut down because the fglrx drivers aren't quite right.
<kazukisan> Is there a way to install only base kde and install only programs you want later ??? from server that is
<sdolnack> hmm--it's running fglrx and all
<Joe1> okay.
<Joe1> konsole.
<sdolnack> could it be my updating amaroK?
<Joe1>  cd /boot/grub
<sdolnack> no--that makes no sense
<fiyawerx> wow, yakuake is like 30M vmsize
<sdolnack> aiight Joe1 i'm there
<sdolnack> kdesu kwrite menu.lst?
<Joe1> sudo vi menu.lst
<sdolnack> why not just do sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Joe1> either way.
<Joe1> same difference.
<sdolnack> haha
<sdolnack> ok so i'm here
<sdolnack> what's dif between vi and vim?
<sdolnack> irrelevant for now--anyway
<Joe1> do you see anything under hda0,0?
<sdolnack> no, it's not there
<sdolnack> installing thre new kernel removed the entry
<sdolnack> hold on
<sdolnack> i need to kwrite this--i don't liek vim
<sdolnack> vi
<Joe1> okay.
<Joe1> here's what you enter.
<Joe1> title     XP
<sdolnack> hda (0,0) for the
<sdolnack> yeah
<sdolnack> got that
<sdolnack> isn't there a chainloader thing?
<Joe1> root     (hd0,0)
<Joe1> makeactive
<sdolnack> and wait how do i verify that it's (0,0)
<Joe1> chainloader  +1
<sdolnack> aiight ace
<sdolnack> now i just have to wait for kwrite to load
<Joe1> lol.
<sdolnack> which should coincide with my next birthday at this rate
<Joe1> that really should do it.
<Warlock> alguien que hable espaol?????
<Joe1> no puedo hablar espanol.
<Tommy2k4> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Warlock> gracias
<Joe1> I would say that XP is on hd0,0 because it's installed before Linux, usually, and you don't see any entry there anyhow.
<sdolnack> yeah
<sdolnack> aiight
<sdolnack> omggggggggggggg why is htis slow slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<sdolnack> GAHIEROGIURHg
<Joe1> from my experience the MBR will only read XP if it's at the beginning of the disk anyhow.
<sdolnack> ok now konsole's taking half a minute to load again
<Joe1> AH!!!  Dinner time.
<sdolnack> whnat he hell could possibly be csausing this slowdown!!!!!!!!!!
<sdolnack> ok how do i save in vim?
<nnn0> :wq
<sdolnack> huh?
<nnn0> eh
<nnn0> maybe it was the other way around
<nnn0> :qw
<nnn0> hm
<nnn0> *checking*
<sdolnack> just type :wq?
<Wabs> hmm
<stewart> yo could some one tell me where I can find the driver for Intel Ich4?
<nnn0> it's :wq i think
<nnn0> but not in edit mode
<nnn0> press esc to get out of edit mode
<sdolnack> sigh
<sdolnack> this is confusing
<nnn0> :)
<sdolnack> i'm just going to go downstairs and make some garlic mashed potatoes and read the Historian or something
<sdolnack> i'd love to use kwrite if it'd freaking load
<nnn0> maybe you have nano
<sdolnack> huh?
<nnn0> nano is another editor
<sdolnack> i like kwrite
<sdolnack> i prefer kwrite
<sdolnack> but my system has decided to start hating mbe
<nnn0> yeah nano is textbased like vi
<sdolnack> me*
<sdolnack> yeah, i don't like the shell text editors
<nnn0> nano is more like you're used to
<sdolnack> i wonder if ppl try to code software in them
<sdolnack> that'd be ridiculous, no?
<Shizboom> is there anyway in kde for a window to fill the whole screen but for you to still see all your panels?
<sdolnack> coding a program in the terminal?
<nnn0> because if you know your way around vi, it's a very efficient editor
<sdolnack> yeah, it is
<sdolnack> but my system is (SUPPOSED TO BE) fast enough that loading kwrite makes little diff
<Joe1> by the way, in vi, you hit the insert button to edit.
<nnn0> or just i
<sdolnack> i'm htting the power button instead
<sdolnack> adios all
<Joe1> then the esc key to stop.
<fiyawerx> or a
<Joe1> and the :x keys ( in the order) to exit.
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> hehe i use :q!
<Joe1> sigh
<stewart> could some please help me to get my damn soundcard to work
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> i need help getting my nvidia card working i have a nforce geforce2 (iirc) motherboard
<stewart> yo Wiz. I think we're on ouw own
<stewart> our*
<fiyawerx> stewart whats wrong?
<fiyawerx> glad we could help!
<lwizardl> fiyawerx: every time i try to install nvidia either glx or glx-legacy and restart x (ctrl+alt+backspace) ubuntu lockeds
<lwizardl> *locks
<fiyawerx> lwizardl: what kind of card do you have? im not a pro with this stuff can only suggest what i've done
<lwizardl> i think its a geforce4 i know its a nforce2 motherboard
<fiyawerx> i know after i install nvidia-glx i have issues too unless i do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, pretty much all the defaults are ok to choose, but i choose 'nvidia' for my driver instead of 'nv'
<fiyawerx> and i have to manually add in my montiros resolution
<fiyawerx> but all the default refresh rates and whatnot have worked for me
<fiyawerx> you might want to try that one
<lwizardl> ok becuase my monitor maxes at 1024x768 (flatscreen)
<fiyawerx> yeah mines 1280x1024 and by default xserver will only let it go to 1024x768
<caribou7> Anybody here know about NFS?  I'm having a permissions problem and not sure how to resolve it.
<lwizardl> then the default should be ok for me becuse my monitor can't handle any higher
<fiyawerx> but yeah the few people i know that tried that it worked for (the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, choosing 'nvidia')
<fiyawerx> yep
<fiyawerx> i'd give that a shot
<lwizardl> ok which version glx or legacy
<roadrunner> Okay, I need help setting up a fairly basic network. I have my Kubuntu box connected to the internet, and I am trying to route a windows PC through my linux box to the internet...
<SidToner> i have a quick dumb question... how do i tell if 3d acceleration is compatible of my vid card?
<lwizardl> how do i check which card i have again
<caribou7> I can connect to the NFS server and see the directotries and such using the regular user account...
<roadrunner> so far, I have the two connected properly and the interfaces are configured (Connectivity between the interfaces) but I don't know how to enable internet sharing in Kubuntu
<caribou7> directories
<joel_> hmm hey guys im new to linux and i cant get amorak to play anything. do i need to configure anything before i can play stuff?
<SidToner> it's a crappy laptop vid card... radeon 320u or some such
<caribou7> But I can't actually read from or write to the disk unless I use SUDO
<joel_> [22:27]  <joel_> hmm hey guys im new to linux and i cant get amorak to play anything. do i need to configure anything before i can play stuff?
<roadrunner> anyone familiar with networking in linux?
<joel_> my collection is entirely mp3
<fiyawerx> lwizardl: im pretty sure nvidia-glx would work
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how I can resize an ext2/3 partition?
<fiyawerx> joel_: mp3s you mean?
<fiyawerx> joel_: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<joel_> yes
<joel_> oo ok
<joel_> tnx
<joel_> lemme try =)
<lwizardl> fiyawerx: ok installing tht now
<fiyawerx> joel_: make sure you restart amarok fully afterwards, not just minimize to tray
<joel_> alright =)
<fiyawerx> Kr4t05: i _think_ qtparted can resize them
<roadrunner> still waiting for help... anyone with basic networking knowledge
<DarkAudit> hmm... News Rover only works in WINE when I run the install. If I try to run it from it's regulare .exe it runs with nothing on the screen
<fiyawerx> roadrunner: hmm
<roadrunner> fiyawerx: DId you read the original problem?
<fiyawerx> DarkAudit: havn't seen too many people active at the moment, if it's a specific wine problem might try #wine
<fiyawerx> roadrunner: looking now
<DarkAudit> fiyawerx: just /joined :)
<DarkAudit> that channel I mean
<roadrunner> fiyawerx: I have a network setup with connectivity ans such... but I want to share an internet connection, and place both PC's in the same workgroup (For file sharing)
<fiyawerx> roadrunner: hm
<roadrunner> but I'm not sure how to do that with linux, I am only familiar with networking in Windows. Where do you go to setup workgroups and such in linux?
<Kr4t05> fiyawerx, should I run that from the live CD?
<fiyawerx> krinns: you can apt-get..
<fiyawerx> krinns: sorry k[tab] 
<fiyawerx> roadrunner: hm, im not that great with the internet connection sharing, sorry, i found this post
<fiyawerx> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<fiyawerx> its for 5.10 so may want to look around a bit more
<actinic> can someone point me to a 'howto' or faq on upgrading the kernel?
<roadrunner> Yeah, I tried googling it
<roadrunner> I was just hoping someone in here has networked before
<fiyawerx> stick around, im sure someone has :)
<fiyawerx> im just a user who's picked up a few tricks from being here, so i help when I can
<fiyawerx> actinic: trying to do a custom kernel?
<fiyawerx> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lwizardl> ok time to test and see if the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" worked
<actinic> i tried that
<actinic> doesn't say much
<actinic> i'm shocked to find no one's written a faq
<actinic> or maybe my 2 hrs of searching was in the wrong place
<actinic> fiyawerx, no just a newer one suited to my system
<fiyawerx> actinic: is it in aptitude?
<fiyawerx> or adept rather
<actinic> probably, but i'm looking for a * complete * faq ...
<joel_> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<joel_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<joel_> is only available from another source
<joel_> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<joel_> hmm where can i get it?
<actinic> one which shows which to pick .... how ... what repurcussions ...
<fiyawerx> actinic: well for example all i did was go to adept, search for 686, and chose to install the kernel
<fiyawerx> oh
<actinic> fiyawerx, do you have 3d acceleration?
<actinic> is there headers to install?
<joel_> got it
<actinic> how does it effect grub?
<actinic> should I back up anything?
<fiyawerx> if it's in aptitude, that'll take care of it, it'll automatically add a grub entry
<actinic> what else should I know?
<fiyawerx> and it'll leave hte old kernels there
<fiyawerx> so you can boot back into them
<actinic> maybe it's so apparant no one's said anything :(
<actinic> or written anything about it
<actinic> have you personally upgraded the kernel?
<fiyawerx> i did
<actinic> no problems?
<fiyawerx> i installed the 686 kernel
<fiyawerx> from 386
<actinic> cool, that's my plan
<fiyawerx> it didn't do anything ntoicible for me tho
<fiyawerx> yeah it went just like any other install
<actinic> do you run 3d vid drivers?
<fiyawerx> nvidia-glx is the drivers i installed, i can play enemy territory fine, not sure what else would test it
<fiyawerx> have a nvidia 6600gt pci-e card
<fiyawerx> works fine
<actinic> same here
<actinic> glxgears -printfps
<KaiHanari> so THATS the command
<joel_> fiyawerx: the package libxine-extracodecs, am i supposed to have that, or do i have to download all packages like this manually; is it from a repository that is not in the default list in adept?
<fiyawerx> if i let it run normal
<fiyawerx> i get around 7500
<actinic> 38114 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7622.612 FPS
<KaiHanari> HOLY SHIT.... 630fps
<KaiHanari> on integrated VIA vid
<fiyawerx> if i full screen it, i get around 650/700
<fiyawerx> @1280x1024
<fiyawerx> otherwise yeah actinic i get about that
<actinic> i'm running at 2.7 ghz
<fiyawerx> is that overclocked?
<actinic> a bunch
<KaiHanari> 2.2 ghz amd 64 3500+
<fiyawerx> i just have mine on defaults
<KaiHanari> onboard vid
<actinic> opteron 146, stock = 2 ghz
<fiyawerx> but yeah you shouldn't have any problems then
<actinic> guess i'll try adept then
<fiyawerx> someone told me what the 686 kernel was for once
<actinic> i'd still feel more comfortable with a faq
<fiyawerx> i forget, i thought it'd help cus my cpu has hyperthreading
<actinic> but thanks
<fiyawerx> you can always boot back into the 386 kernel
<fiyawerx> it'll be an option in grub
<fiyawerx> just like there's prob. 2 now
<fiyawerx> the -23 and -25
<actinic> KaiHanari, I hope you don't game
<actinic> :)
<fiyawerx> hehe
<fiyawerx> im afraid to run it on my laptop
<fiyawerx> sec :)
<KaiHanari> actinic, i do but not on PC... used to, but taking a break from it while i get the money for a new vid card
<fiyawerx> 4570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 913.810 FPS
<fiyawerx> heh
<KaiHanari> booting laptop...
<actinic> i picked up a 6600gt for $60
<actinic> they're out there
<actinic> if you look
<fiyawerx> pci-e?
<KaiHanari> im going for a damn nice nVidia card, probably XFX, agp 8x definatly
<fiyawerx> i wish i got the 256 meg version
<fiyawerx> think i paid around 150 but this was a bit over a year ago
<fiyawerx> Kr4t05: was gonna say, you can install qtparted via apt-get
<KaiHanari> LMAo
<KaiHanari> glxgears on the laptop is bearly moving, its jumping
<fiyawerx> hehe
<Kr4t05> fiyawerx: it wouldn't have done any good, I have ext2 partitions
<KaiHanari> yet its saying 270fps
<fiyawerx> Kr4t05: won't resize them?
<Kr4t05> Nope
<Kr4t05> I'll do it the hard way.
<SidToner> hello
<mehteenager> good bye
<mehteenager> :p
<fiyawerx> aha, Kr4t05
<KaiHanari> its got a high framerate alright, its turning the same as a clock, actually 1 click each sec too
<fiyawerx> Kr4t05: p   ext2resize                                                     - an ext2 filesystem resizer
<KaiHanari> yet 270fps
<fiyawerx> Kr4t05: apt-get install ext2resize, try that one :)
<Kr4t05> This is something I could have heard about before. ><
<fiyawerx> lol
<SidToner> i'm trying to follow a tutorial on how to install xgl... and i got to a part where i'm stuck... where do i go to configer Xorg? it seems to want me to add lines to a script
<Kr4t05> fiyawerx: E: Couldn't find package ext2resize
<fiyawerx> sec
<KaiHanari> ive had bad experiences with changing paramaters of ext2 or 3 fs's
<fiyawerx> might have to enable the repo for it
<Kr4t05> Meh
<KaiHanari> VERY bad experiences... worked perfect till i rebooted, then the partition was unreadable
<fiyawerx> Kr4t05: its from universe
<KaiHanari> lost a LOT of stuff, family pics, music, videos, a lot
<fiyawerx> Kr4t05: you'll have to enable that repo in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<SidToner> why not just use the program from the 6.0.6 live cd?
<fiyawerx> not sure if that can resize ext2
<fiyawerx> i think he said he tried it
<fiyawerx> anyway, thats just my (un)professional opinion :) stick around for the real pro's
<SidToner> any idea on my quandry? how to add config lines to Xorg?
<fiyawerx> SidToner: do they mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SidToner> will check
<fiyawerx> i mean you can edit that
<fiyawerx> with whatever editor you like
<fiyawerx> works out, i gotta go guys
<SidToner> thanks
<osiris> how do i list running daemons, and stop them from starting at boot.
<sdolnack> exorcise them
<sdolnack> the daemons, i mean
<sdolnack> how do i checkwhat version of kde i'm running?
<Hawkwind> osiris: systemsettings -> System Services
<Kr4t05> gar...
<Hawkwind> sdolnack: kde-config --version | grep KDE
<osiris> rather not use the gui tools for this
<_bbeck> osiris: check out the update-rc.d command
<Kr4t05> Looks like it worked...
<joel_> hey im new is there a good recommended list of repositories i can add to my default sources.list
<TheHighChild> anyone running compiz on a Radeon 7500?
<Kr4t05> joel_, I would just uncomment the universe repositories and add "multiverse" to the end of them.
<stewart> how do you install rpm files
<Kr4t05> stewart, Ubuntu is Debian based.
<joel_> Kr4t05: ic, how are the packages different? do packages overlap?
<stewart> shit ur right, any Idea about Limewire that comes in .deb
<OOD> stewart: you can convert rpm's do deb's with alien
<Kr4t05> joel_, the repositories are collections of packages that you can download and install. The "universe" and "multiverse" repositories contain packages that Ubuntu doesn't require. If you want to install non-free (closed source) software, you should enable these repositories.
<Kr4t05> joel_, if you want to play mp3s, you would need a package from the "uni/multiverse".
<Kr4t05> stewart, use alien at your own risk.
<joel_> Kr4t05: ic, thanks for the explanation =)
<Kr4t05> joel_, no problem.
<stewart> thanks guys
<AmazingRuss> Hi.  Ive got a problem with delay....sounds dont come out until almost a second after they are triggered.  Anybody know how I can lower this latency?
<mehteenager> You could try playing with the arts cache
<AmazingRuss> dunno what the arts cache is
<AmazingRuss> what conf file does it live in?
<joel_> hey Kr4t05, i installed libxine-extracodecs but my files still dont play.. i double click my song and it just skips each song right till the end of the playlist
<mehteenager> kcontrol
<mehteenager> Under sound
<joel_> ?
<AmazingRuss>  system settings you mean?
<AmazingRuss> nm..found it
* mehteenager doesn't use KDE
<AmazingRuss> wierd...that wasn't in the other control panel...looks likely though...
<joel_> anyone can help?
<joel_> [23:30]  <joel_> hey Kr4t05, i installed libxine-extracodecs but my files still dont play.. i double click my song and it just skips each song right till the end of the playlist
<dr_willis> hmm - i cant recall ever hearing of libxine-extracodecs
<dr_willis> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<mehteenager> It's for mp3s
<mehteenager> joel_: What are you using?
<joel_> amorak
<dr_willis> i tend to use xmms or beep-media-player
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lwizardl> hi
<joel_> thanks
<joel_> hm while im trying to figure this out
<lwizardl> i just installed the kubuntu distro and after i install nvidia and restartx it hangs at a blue kubuntu logo
<joel_> whats the equivalent of ctrl-alt-del for linux
<joel_> to bring up ksysguard or something
<fiyawerx> well, the cd's do exist!
<fiyawerx> just got my boatload in the mail
<fiyawerx> kubuntu and ubuntu
<lwizardl> fiyawerx: that dpkg didn't work
<fiyawerx> lwizardl same prob?
<lwizardl> yup
<fiyawerx> damn, sorry man :(
<lwizardl> "i just installed the kubuntu distro and after i install nvidia and restartx it hangs at a blue kubuntu logo"
<fiyawerx> gonna take someone with more knowledge than myself or the forums then
<OOD> joel_: Ctrl+Esc
<joel_> ooo
<joel_> tns OOD
<OOD> np
<joel_> wooo i hear muuusic
<lwizardl> anyone here ever get kubuntu to lockup at the logo screen after ctrl+alt+backspace
<nixternal> press alt+f1
<nixternal> when that happens
<dr_willis> lwizardl,  you get to the KDM login screen?
<lwizardl> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> thats odd...
<lwizardl> before i did the nvidia install
<nixternal> lockup at the kdm screen?
<dr_willis> i ment after L:)
<LittleMe> sounds like it might be xorg.conf issue?
<lwizardl> after i did the install it locks up at the kubuntu blue logo screen where its loading all the system settings
<RawSewage> lwizardl, yes
<RawSewage> did you recently edit that one file
<RawSewage> yeah, xorg.conf
<RawSewage> probably the monitor name
<lwizardl> i used the conf command
<RawSewage> I guess you messed up that file somehow
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> did yo paste sometthings in it
<lwizardl> here is what i get on the card
<RawSewage> paste your xorg.conf
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.ca/84614
<elknof1> hey
<RawSewage> paste your xorg.conf
<lwizardl> reinstalling nvidia now
<elknof1> hi everybody, im having troubles while booting on my pc the alternate of dapper...   any clue??  it does not boot from that specific cd, cause i've tryoing whit suse,and breezy (kubuntu), with no problems...
<lwizardl> i had to reinstall kubuntu becuase the system was fubared wouldn't even boot from livecd other than install
<RawSewage> why do you use the alternate
<elknof1> cause of small RAM
<lwizardl> ok nvidia installed
<lwizardl> and i change nv to nvidia correct?
<RawSewage> yes
<LittleMe> yes
<elknof1> any clue of that issue???
<LittleMe> need more info
<LittleMe> when does it fail
<lwizardl> ok and my card says Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] "
<RawSewage> cant you paste your xorg.conf
<lwizardl> sure
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.ca/84616
<RawSewage> how did your monitor name get entered
<RawSewage> automatically?
<lwizardl> yes
<elknof1> LittleMe, it's exactly when i turn on the computer, so i wait until boots start... the order for booting is cd-rom/floppy/net/hd so, when the kubuntu alternate disk is in, it just skip the cd-rom step of booting... theres no message, no nothing, it just go on, and boots from hd since there is no boot in the floppy nor network...
<RawSewage> bah
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> lwizardl, youre missing from the Monitor
<sdolnack> so lemme get this straight
<RawSewage> your vert and horz res
<Kr4t05> Anyone know how to remove xubuntu?
<sdolnack> i cannot run shockwave on linux.  period.
<LittleMe> elknof1: then you need to set your computer to boot off of the cd
<sdolnack> Kr4t05: are you trying to install another OS, or just remove the partition?
<RawSewage> lwizardl, in my monitor section I have:
<RawSewage> 	HorizSync	31-69
<LittleMe> elknof1: you can do that in your bios setup (press del usually)
<RawSewage> 	VertRefresh	50-160
<Kr4t05> sdolnack, niether can anyone else.
<sdolnack> that's what i'm trying to confirm
<sdolnack> that bites hardcore
<elknof1> LittleMe, how's that to boot off of the cd??
<Kr4t05> sdolnack, I installed xubuntu-desktop, as in the package I installed to make xubuntu available in KDM.
<LittleMe> elknof1: how did you burn the CD? maybe it's not been burned properly
<RawSewage> lwizardl, you know what I mean
<LittleMe> elknof1: otherwise, check another CD to see if your computer will boot of it (like windows or another llinux)
<sdolnack> Kr4t05: what exactly are you trying to accomplish; what is your end goal
<elknof1> yup, its burned properly, i've tryed that cd on my lap and works just perfct
<sdolnack> like you want to remove xubunt and.....
<Kr4t05> sdolnack, I have KDE installed, I want to remove XFCE
<sdolnack> oh
<sdolnack> ok
<sdolnack> can't you do taht in adept?
<sdolnack> hold on
<elknof1> LittleMe, that the point, i've tryed with suse, and windows, and breezy, and it worked perfect
<lwizardl> what i don't get is that 5.10 worked great for my system i had to install and edit nv to nvidia and worked great. now in 6.06 not so great
<dr_willis> xubuntu-desktop is a meta package that installs a lot of other packages.. its not that easy to just uninstall it.
<RawSewage> lwizardl, did you see what I said
<Kr4t05> sdolnack, I want to remove everything I got when I did "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<LittleMe> elknof1: ahh then maybe the CD is not good
<RawSewage> it looks like you accidenatlly deleted the  horiz and vert from your xorg.conf
<sdolnack> what about sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<Kr4t05> dr_willis, so, I just have to go through and peck at them?
<Kr4t05> sdolnack, that only removes the meta-package.
<sdolnack> ahh
<dr_willis> basicially
<lwizardl> what i don't get is that 5.10 worked great for my system i had to install and edit nv to nvidia and worked great. now in 6.06 not so great
<dr_willis> i never uninstall anything :P
<elknof1> LittleMe, even if i've tested it in other 4 machines with normal results??
<lwizardl> any idea?
<shura> quick questions
<sdolnack> shura: quick answers
<shura> why is my drive 30gb and kubuntu says its 12gb
<LittleMe> elknof1: oh then maybe your CD drive doesn't like the cd
<RawSewage> this is stupid
<elknof1> LittleMe, yeahhh!!  its incredible!!, i even tryed burning one more alternate, with the same results....
<elknof1> im giving' up..
<shura> hello?
<shura> quick answer?
<LittleMe> elknof1: do you have another drive you can swap with it?
<dr_willis> hi
<LittleMe> elknof1: it could still be your motherboard though.
<elknof1> LittleMe, nope...  but i'll find one...   ok anyway thanks, i give up for today...
<shura> will someone please answer my question?
<LittleMe> get big ram chips :)
<shura> already have enough ram
<LittleMe> or try xubuntu
<actinic> shura, sudo fdisk -l
<LittleMe> shura: whats your question
<shura> which means?
<actinic> what's it say?
<shura> oh
<LittleMe> not talking to you
<shura> on kubuntu is shows my 30gb drive as 12gb
<Kr4t05> shura, your BIOS may not support that large of a disk?
<shura> i used to have windows on this comptuer
<shura> it shows 30gb
<shura> showed*
<Kr4t05> shura, or, it's not partitioned right.
<shura> should i repartition it?
<LittleMe> shura: yeah it may not be partitioned right
<shura> i used the CD version
<LittleMe> so...
<Kr4t05> shura, that's the only version there is, really. :>
<shura> thank you
<shura> there is also the DVD one
<LittleMe> makes no difference
<actinic> where does it say 12gb?
<shura> i used the one that is 700mb, not the 3gb one or whatever size there was
<shura> when i hold my mouse over my drive
<Kr4t05> shura, like LittleMe said, makes not diff.
<Kr4t05> no*
<shura> ok, no difference...just need to repartition
<Kr4t05> shura...
<shura> and my USB deosnt work
<Kr4t05> wait
<Kr4t05> shura, where are you holding your mouse over the drive?
<Kr4t05> On the desktop?
<shura> the middle
<Kr4t05> Where?
<LittleMe> I chew on my usb cables - makes them work better
<shura> system > storage media
<Kr4t05> LittleMe, er, ok...
<Kr4t05> Hold on
<shura> it says hard disk hda2
<Kr4t05> That's not right.
<Kr4t05> Is there an hda1 there?
<shura> no
<Kr4t05> Yeah, it needs to be repartitioned.
<shura> and i reformated the drive so windows is gone
<Kr4t05> Start over, man.
<shura> ok
<shura> will do
<shura> thanks
<elknof1> changing on issues...  can someone stream videos with xine engine and kaffeine in a local network???
<Kr4t05> No problem.
<shura> bye
<Kr4t05> elknof1, if they have the right codecs. I would figure they could.
<Kr4t05> Maybe?
<actinic> where's there a 'howto', faq, or guide to upgrading the kernel?
<elknof1> Kr4t05, can the codecs (libxine-extracodecs) of the universe multiverse works??   i can play those videos only if i download them to the computer in wich im trying to play with, but if i try to open them  in my computer from someone elses computer, on the local network it just dont play it...
<Kr4t05> elknof1, what OS does the "other" computer run? Ubuntu?
<lwizardl> anyone have an idea on why kubuntu keeps hanging on my system
<lwizardl> anyone have an idea on why kubuntu keeps hanging on my system
<elknof1> Kr4t05, XP...
<dr_willis> hmm
<LittleMe> linux xp?   (/me ducks)
<actinic> where's there a 'howto', faq, or guide to upgrading the kernel?
<Kr4t05> elknof1, hrm... I can't say I know exactly what you're trying to do.
<Kr4t05> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<actinic> nah, tried that
<sdolnack> will a custom-compiled kernel make that much of a diff?
<Kr4t05> actinic, that's the only way to "upgrade" the kernel.
<Kr4t05> sdolnack, only sometimes.
<sdolnack> actinic
<sdolnack> just update it w/ synaptic and boot with it
<Kr4t05> sdolnack, if you add certain modules and such.
<dr_willis> sdolnack,  i doubt it.
<actinic> Kr4t05, semantics aside I want to change FROM 386 TO 686
<actinic> sdolnack, am I looking at reinstalling my nvidia 3d drivers?
<dr_willis> You can easially install the 686 kernel
<dr_willis> and yes - you proberly will have to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<actinic> dr_willis, easy huh?  i'm listening :)
<dr_willis> trivial
<dr_willis> fire up synaptic or whatever and look for the 686 kernels
<actinic> ok
<dr_willis> install.. reboot.. install the nvidia drivers  may be needed
<sdolnack> i got 686 kernels
<sdolnack> they're lovely
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sdolnack> but the unpopped ones still suck
<elknof1> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<actinic> dr_willis, no headers necessary?
<sdolnack> iiiiiii've decided i don't need a (Recovery Mode) for every one of the four kernels i have installed (i don't know why i have foru kernels installed)
<actinic> don't have to save grub?
<actinic> that kinda stuff?
<dr_willis> actinic,  its precompiuled kernels -  and it should auto-add a new entry to grub for the new kernel
<dr_willis> You are making it way too hard. :P lol
<actinic> lol
<actinic> the million $ question:  will I see any improvement?
<dr_willis> perhaps a little
<dr_willis> ive never noticed much
<dr_willis> but its hard to benchmark/prove such things
<actinic> i'm running an opteron
<actinic> suggestion on kernel?
<actinic> a64 flavor I presume
<dr_willis> no idea. i use amd only these days :P
<dr_willis> i dont even mess with 64 bit disrtos on them.
<actinic> well opteron is an AMD ya know :)
<actinic> o
<sdolnack> actinic just google
<actinic> i've heard some of the a64 kernels have multimedia glitches to them
<dr_willis> I find that every os/pc/whatever - has glitches of some kind. :P
<actinic> sdolnack, do you see any performance differences?
<sdolnack> if you install the new kernel, it doens't rewiite the old one
<sdolnack> for 686? a bit, yes
<sdolnack> on my pentium M
<actinic> is what way?
<actinic> faster app loading?
<sdolnack> yeah
<sdolnack> just snappier performance
<actinic> better typing?  :)
<dr_willis> It installs the new kernel and adds an entry for it in the grub menus
<sdolnack> loads a bit faster as well
<sdolnack> hahaha
<actinic> lol
<sdolnack> i'm already an excellent typer ;-)
<actinic> i can see
<sdolnack> i need no kernel to improve on that
<sdolnack> haha
<actinic> does your email retrieve faster, lol
<actinic> :)
<sdolnack> you download things like twice as fast
<sdolnack> and you can run battlefield 2 in wine
<actinic> woa!
<sdolnack> haha i'm kidding
<actinic> and i can get the girl of my dreams
<dr_willis> tge BIG question.. does PORN download faster? Look better?
<dr_willis> :)
<actinic> oh yeah baby
<sdolnack> yeah it does
<LittleMe> bf2 works in wine?
<LittleMe> hehe
<sdolnack> no
<sdolnack> bf2 does not work in wine
<sdolnack> i wish system shock 2 did though
<sdolnack> but it doesn't
<sdolnack> and i have to boot in xp to play that (ugh)
<actinic> i was at a 300 person lan 2 weeks ago
<dr_willis> SystemShock2 - heh - i aint played that in ages.
<LittleMe> TA Spring has a linux version now but it's really difficult to figure out
<LittleMe> i was playing it in xp and it's really cool :)
<dr_willis> wasent that a DOS game?
<dr_willis> i forget now. :)
<LittleMe> I mostly play TomeNET and quake4 in linux heh
<LittleMe> no it was windows
<actinic> lan pic: http://www.lancamp.com/index.php?option=com_gallery2&Itemid=6&g2_itemId=17250
<LittleMe> TA=total annihilation   taspring is a new rework that's GPL
<actinic> they were all running linux .... not  :)
<LittleMe> what game was that
<LittleMe> nice pic
* dr_willis wonders at the heat generated by 300pc's
<actinic> BF2, UT, Far Cry, CS ..
<actinic> they had 'em all
<LittleMe> nice where is that! :)
<actinic> Phoenix
<actinic> Inside Intel's plant
<actinic> they were one of the corp sponsors
<sdolnack> actinic: if you download/install the 64bit kernel, and it doens't work, you can alwyas boot in 386 again
<sdolnack> it leaves your current kernel intact
<actinic> thanks buddy
<Kr4t05> How would I make an ISO of a CD?
<sdolnack> www.google.com
<Kr4t05> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<sdolnack> haha i was kidding
<sdolnack> you stupid meanie jerkface
<sdolnack> go home!
<LittleMe> actinic: you can't mix a 64bit kernel with a 32bit userland
<actinic> Kr4t05, i'm nice tonight:  http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?act=ST&f=14&t=503&st=344
<sdolnack> oh nevermind then
<sdolnack> wher'es Snake?
<lwizardl> anyone have an idea on why kubuntu keeps hanging on my system
<sdolnack> lwizardl: elaborate some more
<sdolnack> when does it hang
<LittleMe> lwizardl: yes for the same reason chicks hang on me - we are irrisitable
<sdolnack> has it worked before? or has it always hung
<sdolnack> what kind of system do you have
<sdolnack> if it keeps hanging, haveyou considered gettign it declawed?
<lwizardl> ok after installing nvidia and editing the conf from nv to nvidia and then restarting x it hangs at the blue kubuntu logo
<Kr4t05> actinic, merci
<LittleMe> lwizardl: tail your /var/log/messages
<actinic> I consider this a Kubuntu 'must read': http://www.linuxloader.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=28
<actinic> check it out
<actinic> 42 pages of tweaking
<sdolnack> girlie so groovy, i want you to know!
<joel_> hmm i just installed some applications (games).. where do i go to access the games? they are not in applications
<lwizardl> actinic: but if i restart x i end up having to reinstall the whole os
<sdolnack> joel_: try Konsole
<actinic> lwizardl, huh?
<sdolnack> joel_: or add them by right-clicking the K Menu and clicking Menu Editor
<sdolnack> and adding them
<joel_> ack, Konsole?
<sdolnack> yeah
<joel_> hmm ic
<sdolnack> the terminal
<sdolnack> just type in the name of the gam
<sdolnack> e
<sdolnack> or make desktop shortcuts
<LittleMe> lwizardl: no you don't need to reinstall the whole os if x hangs
<Kr4t05> actinic, cat: /dev/hdb: Input/output error
<joel_> it was the kde game metapackage
<LittleMe> lwizardl: just press ctrl-alt-F2 to get a console login and restore your xorg.conf from a backup (if you made one)
<lwizardl> actinic: after i install nvidia and edit the conf to nvidia and then restart i can't get anywhere else
<actinic> lwizardl, I understand but why ask me?  I know squat
<joel_> and there alot of games in the kde game package
<joel_> shouldn't they show up under games like it does in add and remove automatically? or maybe not..
<actinic> Kr4t05, is hdb your cd drive?
<Kr4t05> actinic, yep
<Kr4t05> actinic, it's a Playstation game I'm trying to back up.
<actinic> hmmm
<Kr4t05> That may be the issue.
* Kr4t05 does the same thing with his Halo disc.
<Kr4t05> It works.
<actinic> most cd drives are /dev/hdc
<actinic> or so i thought
<Kr4t05> Mine's /dev/hdb
<Kr4t05> Always as been
<actinic> it's mounted?
<Kr4t05> BUT with the creation of an .iso image only data files of the iso9660 filesytem are copied. Thus there are no error correction codes and headers copied, also there's no possibility to copy a cd consisting of multiple data or audio tracks, you'll just get the iso9660 formated data. The only advantage of creating an .iso file instead of copying the data manually from the mounted cd, is that the bootable block of the CD is also copied to
<Kr4t05>  the image. So the .iso format is great for purposes like holding a collection of distribution CDs. But e.g. PlayStation cds consist normally of more than one track, so an .iso image wouldn't work here.
<Kr4t05> Drat
<jerry> I have a question
<Kr4t05> Then ask it.
<jerry> I got wine
<jerry> and I installed something
<SmrtJustin> uhh huh
<jerry> I see c:\program files
<joel_> hey, is there a way to browse all applications in kubuntu
<jerry> but I don't see that folder
<jerry> What should I do?
<abattoir> joel_: applications:/ ioslave in konqueror
<joel_> ic
<joel_> tnx
<abattoir> np
<joel_> hmm what's the ioslave?
<actinic> lwizardl, wonder if you can copy your backup xorg.conf back in
<jerry> Where is c:\program files?
<Kr4t05> jerry, ~/.wine/c_drive/
<Kr4t05> I think
<abattoir> joel_: open konqueror->type applications:/ in the addressbar..
<sully> is this working
<SmrtJustin> sully: if you mean your irc client, I'd say yes
<sully> woohoo
<GullyFoyle> hello? is this thing on?
<GullyFoyle> ;)
<joel_> abattoir: it doesn't seem to be displaying all the programs..particularly the newly installed ones..do i have to restart the computer?
<SmrtJustin> if only I got that excited everytime my irc client connected
<sully> im new to all this
<SmrtJustin> ahh, then it is quite an accomplishment
<jerry> How do I run megamud.exe?
<abattoir> joel_: in most cases, that would not be necessary, but you could give it a shot if you want
<joel_> ic, tnx again =)
<SmrtJustin> abattoir: that doesn't show much more than whats in your K menu does it?
<joel_> i thought so, does it?
<abattoir> SmrtJustin: no it doesnt :)
<jerry> It's not working
<sully> anyone have much luck installing codecs into kaffine?
<SmrtJustin> I'm more of a mplayer fan
<jerry> This /home/jerry/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Megamud/megamud.exe
<jerry> how do I run that?
<SmrtJustin> try: wine /home/jerry/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Megamud/megamud.exe
<SmrtJustin> or maybe: cd
<SmrtJustin> or maybe: cd /home/jerry/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Megamud && wine megamud.exe
<SmrtJustin> that may work better, sometimes w/ wine, it doesn't work right if your not in the applications directory.
<joel_> abattoir: does this mean i have to add all the games to my Kmenu?
<jerry> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\megamud.exe": Module not found
<jerry> jerry@betty:~$
<Kr4t05> sully, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Hawkwind> jerry: You really should ask all this wine related stuff in the appropriate channel, #WineHQ
<sully> mplayer = the default movie player ubuntu installs?
<SmrtJustin> jerry: I've never had that good of luck with wine, I would deffinetly try asking in the wine channel
<Hawkwind> Seems people tell you that almost every night that #WineHQ is the best place for that stuff
<Hawkwind> Those guys there know it better than anyone
<sully> thx Kr4t05
<joel_> KDEinit could not launch 'whatever'
<joel_> what does that mean?
<joel_> hm does it mean the packages weren't installed correctly?
<sdolnack> My dear Zampano, who did you lose?
<ryan__> how can I configure camba in ubuntu
<SpAwN> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sdolnack> i've got a 1.6ghz Pentium M, 1 gig of ram, and an ati radeon x300--do you guys think i'll be able to get xgl/compiz runnign smoothly?
<unix_infidel> you have the specs, but xgl is its own beast.
<sdolnack> how so
<sully> A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: wmvdmod.dll   (((After installing codec))) what needs to be done?
<sully> simply put the .dll in directory?
<usp8riot> can someone tell me how to change file permissions?
<sully> has everyone left? or is my text failing to reach server?
<usp8riot> i keep chmod'ing a directory and it doesn't work
<usp8riot> hey
<sully> usp8 I, simply right clicked on desiered file, then properties, then open with, then choice prog you wish to use
<SpAwN> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<usp8riot> i made a new mnt directory and by default it's all root permissions
<usp8riot> it's a windows shared directory. is there a command to change an entire directory permission?
<jmichaelx> would anyone here know how to change what program is brought up in firefox for streaming video? mplayer sucks, in my opinion, even if it is the only thing we have for some streams. i would like to be able to use real player in some instances, if possible
<usp8riot> i use mplayer, tried vlc but it kept hanging up on a site
<usp8riot> i just uninstalled vlc, i didn't know either
<osiris> mplayer fan here
<sully> jmich... im here for same problem. I, did download kaffine and installed the xtra codecs, but still getting error on .wmv files
<sully> but to change from movie player to kaffine just download a file you want to change preffered app with, then right clcik it select properties, then select what ever you wish to use
<usp8riot> sully: it doesn't do that with embedded video
<sully> going to try mplayer next i guess
<sully> ok i re-read your correct
<usp8riot> anyone know how to make a directory writable?
<usp8riot> i'm new to the chmod stuff
<jmichaelx> i have had people in here tell me how great mplayer is. it works, sometimes, but i have never seen it work great
<sully> im just now getting mplayer
<jmichaelx> mplayer has its place, and it is improving with time, but it has a long, long way to go
<sully> whats file name for xtra codecs mplayer?
<jmichaelx> streaming media is probably the only reason i still have any PCs with windows on them
<unix_infidel> that and...games
<unix_infidel> :P
<unix_infidel> heck, even vba runs more smoothly on win32
<sully> im new to linux, i can do a lot with it, but still dual boot into windows daily for stuff
<jmichaelx> i am not really into games, supertux and chess are enough for me :P
<jmichaelx> i log into windows once or twice a week
<jmichaelx> mainly for streaming content that mplayer cannot handle
<unix_infidel> jmichaelx: what do you use to play chess?
<unix_infidel> jmichaelx: just general online java stuff?
<KDEfanboy> am i imagining things or is xine-lib compiled without any type of aRts support?
<sully> anyone know how to install the codecs for mplayer?
<usp8riot> apt-cache search mplayer codec
<unix_infidel> sully: /join #mplayer and get read the topic.
<usp8riot> then apt-install
<sully> thx
<usp8riot> sully: nm, i think i told you wrong
<usp8riot> i think i went to the mplayer site, i'm pretty sure
<sully> i not see it there
<sully> ok i'll check there
<usp8riot> http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/design7/codecs.html
<sdolnack> how do i view my system spex
<usp8riot> system settings
<usp8riot> or Kinfo center
<NKjoep> hi ppl
<eniac_petrov> hi all
<sdolnack> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<NKjoep> any eciadsl expert here? :D
<eniac_petrov> I am lamer
<ubuntu> hi
<fre1> q. i would like a user to be able to run some command with CAP_NET_RAW capability but not have the root... how can i do that ?
<fre1> likely too early for such question :)
<stoic> would anyone in here know how to fix problems with firefox?
<fre1> stoic, your question is too generic to be answered :)
<stoic> ok sorry let me rephraze that, every time i start firefox and visit a website other than my homepage, the program crashes on me, i have tried reinstalling it, i have tried removing the application and compleatly reinstalling it, and i have tried reinstalling the flashplayers it uses and it still doesnt work\
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi everyone
<stoic> any ideas?
<fre1> stoic, your firefox crash when you visit any website !??!
<MilhousePunkRock> Does Kubuntu make log files of the shutdown by default and if yes, where can I find them?
<fre1> stoic, surprising as in never heard before
<fre1> MilhousePunkRock: in /var/log/Messages
<stoic> well it more or less shuts itself down, because it does not say the program crashed, its more like someone remotly shuts it down
<fre1> message without M
<fre1> stoic: even simple stuff like google.com ?
<stoic> yep. anything outside the homepage, it lasts for about 5 seconds then shuts down
<fre1> well i have no clue why, but i can tell you that firefox is known to be reliable
<fre1> so my guess is that the issue is triggered by firefox but not in firefox itself
<stoic> i downloaded opera, but when it downloads torrent files... they are huge, like 250 mb
<fre1> have you tried other browser ?
<fre1> yep but what about the browsing ?
<stoic> browsing is fine
<stoic> with opera
<fre1> konqueror ?
<qbit> you could try renaming the .mozilla directory in your home and starting with a virgin setup
<stoic> i have not tried konqueror
<stoic> hold on
<qbit> if it makes any difference it is in the config
<stoic> where might that be located at?
<stoic> o nvm
<stoic> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx fre1, but what I am looking for is not in there
<qbit> if it's segfaulting you might try running it from the command line in konsole
<stoic> naw, konqueror runs just fine
<stoic> its only firefox
<fre1> you may try what qbit suggested
<stoic> i guess i will just have to do that then
<stoic> and torrent files download fine with konqueror, so i guess ill just do my browsing with opera, and downloading with konqueror
<qbit> I'm using firefox 1.5.0.4 here, never had any troubles - but I also don't have the flash player installed either
<stoic> maybe i should try removing the flashplayer alltogether
<qbit> does flash show up as a plugin in Konqueror?
<stoic> nope
<stoic> but i also installed it only in the opera and firefox browsers
<qbit> if flash works in Konq it's maybe ok, go to a flash site in Konq and see what happens
<qbit> ok
<imachine> flash worked fine on opera, ffxo and konq in kubuntu for me.
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone know a tool called "strace"? --> http://www.liacs.nl/~wichert/strace/
<imachine> MilhousePunkRock, yes what about it
<imachine> itsa a common tool.
<MilhousePunkRock> Will that help me logging the output I get when shutting down? There are some error messages with are not in the /var/log/messages
<fre1> MilhousePunkRock: nope, strace is not done for that
<imachine> MilhousePunkRock, i dont think so.
<imachine> its' purpose is else
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, I just found it when doing a Google search
<MilhousePunkRock> So how can I get those error messages? Is there a way to pause the shutdown? Otherwise they are gone too fast again
<stoic> ok well thanks for the help
<stoic> c ya
<elknof1> hey... wich is the tool for partitioning in kde??
<elknof1> i mean like gparted to gnome...
<abattoir> elknof1: qtparted
<elknof1> abattoir, thanks
<abattoir> np :)
<flaccid> just wondering the difference between choosing install kubuntu and install a server on startup of dvd
<abattoir> flaccid: i guess the latter installs tools for a server setup... like apache ;)
<abattoir> the former of course would install a normal desktop setup, for eg. for a home user
<flaccid> can server install still install kde? i'm on setting up a server, but also want to be able to use kde
<abattoir> flaccid: i think i should... else what's the diff. b/w kubuntu and ubuntu ;)
<_rince_> mrgn
<abattoir> let me check, if i can
<abattoir> *it should
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> so i'll select install server
<abattoir> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerFaq/
<flaccid> ok, so installing server from dvd rom does not install a gui
<abattoir> flaccid: i'd recommend looking at the faq
<abattoir> hmmm, yes, i guess no GUI
<insanekane> flaccid: choosing the normal install should also install all or most of the server components
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> now i'm not sure which one i should do lol
<abattoir> flaccid: i think installing kubuntu-desktop after doing the server install would install KDE
<flaccid> you think hmm
<jbrouhard> it will
<sotired> i have no sound in enemy territory anbd a few other games. here is the output of my error if anyone can help me
<sotired> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17741
<abattoir> or you could install Kubuntu(w/KDE) and then manually install the tools you need
<jbrouhard> once you have a base ubuntu system, running sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will get you KDE
<abattoir> flaccid: well, i havent done it, so dont want to commit :), but even the FAQ says that
<sotired> ?
<sotired> i have no sound in enemy territory anbd a few other games. here is the output of my error if anyone can help mehttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17741
<sotired> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17741
<captainbraille> Hi, whats the directory I can go to to see all of the packages I've downloaded with adept?
<abattoir> captainbraille: /var/cache/apt/archives
<captainbraille> abattoir: thanks a ton
<abattoir> captainbraille: no problem :)
<sotired> anyone now how to fix this sound error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17741
<abattoir> sotired: are you running any other sound application?
<sotired> nope
<abattoir> sotired: does it happen always? what happens when you restart and run it?
<sotired> yes
<sotired> always
<sotired> i get no sound in most games
<sotired> i used too
<abattoir> hmm, then i have no clue, sorry :(
<sotired> ive been looking for help for thios for days
<sotired> but thanks anyway
<abattoir> sotired: running cedega / wine?
<sotired> im going to sleep on it
<abattoir> running *through* rather
<abattoir> ??
<qbit> could try temporarily disabling arts to see if it is blocking the game
<qbit> if it is I think there is some kind of command like artdsp something or other && startgame
<qbit> but I've never had to go that route so I'm lacking in details
<sotired> no
<sotired> all linux native games
<sotired> im getting super lag
<sotired> like 50 seconds
<sotired> wtf
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I tell Firefox which application to use to open stuff from the "Downloads" window
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: Edit->Preferences->Downloads->View and Edit Actions
<MilhousePunkRock> But there I can only edit file types that are already assigned
<MilhousePunkRock> I'd like to add new ones, e.g. .torrent --> KTorrent
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: there is one for torrent
<abattoir> atleast for me...
<abattoir> it probably gets added to the list, when you download  a file of the mimetype
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Not here... only SPL and SWF for Flash
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmm.. let me do some searching...
<MilhousePunkRock> Would be nice to have an app assigned to .pdf as well
<MilhousePunkRock> Ok, thanks
* MilhousePunkRock has the feeling that this is an Fx bug though. Doesn't work properly on Win either
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: In the 'Save file window', before downloading, i remember an option to 'Remember File types'...
<abattoir> do you get that?
<MilhousePunkRock> Let me check
<abattoir> ok, got it...
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, it's there
<abattoir> download a sample of the file type, eg. a torrent
<abattoir> choose the action you want...
<MilhousePunkRock> Now I only need to know where to locate the apps
<abattoir> and then check 'Do this....'
* MilhousePunkRock is trying a .pdf as an example
<abattoir> should be under /usr/bin
<abattoir>  /usr/bin/kpdf for eg.
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, that's working...
<MilhousePunkRock> Thanks, abattoir
<abattoir> np :)
<MilhousePunkRock> It doesn't prompt me anymore now, I guess if I have to save a .pdf instead of opening it right away I do that with "right click --> Save target as..."?!?!?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: then you shouldnt have checked 'Do this automatically...'
<abattoir> yes,  you can do that too
<abattoir> but if you remove the automatic, thing, you'll be given a choice of either to open or to save
<abattoir> if you want that, go to the dialog under preferences and delete the entry for PDF
<MilhousePunkRock> Looks like I have to remove the file action for that
<MilhousePunkRock> Just like you say, lol
<abattoir> exactly :)
<MilhousePunkRock> That's good enough for now, I've got plenty of other issues to deal with...
* MilhousePunkRock hates being a Linux noob
<abattoir> well, once you get past the phase, you'll start seeing the light :P
<unix_infidel> its all about focus, whether you can sit in front of a terminal for 5 hours a day and read docs.
<KDEfanboy> MilhousePunkRock: failing to save it can happen when the source server is not sending the mimetype properly. i noticed .torrent's particularly are sometimes misconfigured to send as applicatoin/x-octetstream or something, especially if they're send by .php or whatever redirects. i think in those cases, the always-use option is greyed out
<abattoir> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> I managed to install/compile stuff with configure make make install _twice_ already... Woohoo
<qbit> add multiverse to your repositories, install acroread7, then the mozilla plugin for it and restart firefox
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: that's one of the most easiest methods of installation :P
<fiyawerx> anyone know what would cause everything but terminal fonts to just display as empty boxes?
<fiyawerx> like little squares
<qbit> delete the old pdf entry and the next time choose the plugin instead and it'll pop up in the browser
<MilhousePunkRock> Not for one used to windows-click-on-the-exe-and-everything's-fine-method
<qbit> lol
<abattoir> well, click on the exe, click next a hundred times(w/o reading ;) )... ugh i'll pass that
<abattoir> ./configure && make && sudo make install rocks :P
<MilhousePunkRock> But isn't commercial software like the Acrobat kind of taboo'ed in Linux?
<fiyawerx> use checkinstall not make install :)
<fiyawerx> it makes a deb out of it
<fiyawerx> easy to use with package management then for removal/etc..
<KDEfanboy> MilhousePunkRock: there's a click-on-the-... method actually  in active development. http://klik.atekon.de/
<qbit> yeah - checkinstall rocks!  :-)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i personally find Acrobat slow and huge compared to KPDF
* MilhousePunkRock rather uses adept if available as long as I am not really familiar with the more "linuxish" methods
<qbit> it's a memory hog
<MilhousePunkRock> So is ther a KPDF plugin for Fx?
<MilhousePunkRock> there*
<qbit> I'm not aware of one
<qbit> although it can be plugged into Konqueror
<MilhousePunkRock> I remember having a plugin for Fx on windows that prompted me to open the pdf in the current window, a new window or save it
<MilhousePunkRock> that was really nice
<qbit> mine just pops up in the current tab
<qbit> but I've got a gig of ram in the box too   :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> I dont like Konqueror as a web browser
<qbit> I prefer Firefox myself
<MilhousePunkRock> and usually pdf's get opened "embedded" in Konq, so small that you can hardly read anything
<KDEfanboy> you can set whether any mimetype handler opens embedded or externally
<MilhousePunkRock> Got that, thx KDEfanboy
<MilhousePunkRock> Since a lot of ppl joined in the meantime:
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone know how I can log what is printed on the screen while the system shuts down?
<MilhousePunkRock> I get a few errors messages there, but they are gone too fast to read them properly
<Ash-Fox> /var/log/syslog ?
<Ash-Fox> usually system error messages and such are shoved into there.
<qbit> hrmm, debuging in FreeBSD is done with a second machine connected via null modem cable and the console is on the second box, but I'm a n00bie when it comes to Linux
<chill> hello everyone
<Ash-Fox> Hello chill.
<chill> i need help
<chill> with this os
<Ash-Fox> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chill> kubuntu
<chill> need updates
<chill> very very new linux person
<NKjoep> chill  what do u need to update?
<Ash-Fox> Kubuntu is not linux, it is a operating system distrobution that contains the linux kernel.
<chill> i know this
<flaccid> lol
<NKjoep> so chill  was right Ash-Fox .. he said "i'm a new linux person"
<flaccid> kubuntu installation didn't ask for root password, so how do i access root
<NKjoep> linux person said.. not that linux is kubuntu _
<chill> new as far as console cmd
<flaccid> trivial
<NKjoep> lol
<NKjoep> flaccid ?
<chill> sudo
<Lynoure> linux distribution... I think it's not that bad to call it linux for short :)
<chill> thats how
<NKjoep> :P
<flaccid> but what is the default root password?
<Ash-Fox> Lynoure, it confuses some people though :P
<NKjoep> flaccid  use your user pass
<NKjoep> no root pasw
<chill> i need os updates
<flaccid> can you not su to root?
<flaccid> only sudo ?
<chill> for wifi
<NKjoep> chill  try with sudo apt-cache search something
<Lynoure> Ash-Fox: Some people will always get confused. We people are funny that way :)
<TibaL> flaccid: yes, do "sudo -s"
<TibaL> flaccid: or "sudo su"
<TibaL> flaccid: then you can even change the root password
<flaccid> ok cool
<Lynoure> chill: Updates should happen automatically, unless you need something specialy
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid: It's not recommended though... What's wrong with sudo anyway?
<chill> ok how do i start the os updates
<chill> installed while i have no internet accsess
<chill> now i do
<chill> would like updates
<Fisher_P> has anyone had any problems creating mpeg slideshows from digikam or gwenview?
<flaccid> i was just wondering
<flaccid> just wanted to set the root password
<Ash-Fox> sudo passwd root
<flaccid> yep its done
<MilhousePunkRock> Got me confused first too, flaccid
<flaccid> i used to use redhat
<flaccid> ok best command to shut computer down?
<flaccid> shutdown now or something?
<TibaL> flaccid: halt ?
<Ash-Fox> shutdown -h "now"
<Lynoure> chill: they should get started for you, a little icon with ! appears in the lower right corner and you click on it. But you can start themselves in multiple ways yourself. If non-graphical is fine   sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get upgrade    does it. I cannot remember how to start the graphical one, I'm not on my kubuntu at the moment
<flaccid> sweet
<Ash-Fox> Graphical one: K -> System -> adept
<chill> thatnk you so very much
<Lynoure> Ash-Fox: but does that start the upgrade or does it take some clicks from that? That I cannot remember
<chill> thank update
<Ash-Fox> Lynoure, needs some more clicks :)
<Ash-Fox> Lynoure, by default though, when you login, kubuntu will check for updates. if it finds updates you will see a little icon in the tray notifying you
<Lynoure> Ash-Fox: I have been surprised myself how non-gui person I am, must be all those years on debian doing that to me.
<Lynoure> Ash-Fox: I know that.
<Lynoure> Ash-Fox: I wasn't the one with the update problem.
<Ash-Fox> Lynoure, Heh, I'm a debian user myself :)
<Ash-Fox> Well, actually I use many distros, but anyway =)
<Fisher_P> has anyone had any problems creating mpeg slideshows from digikam or gwenview?
* Ash-Fox is fairly new to kubuntu actually, but it's not been troublesome at all.
<unix_infidel> how can i access the mysql server from ubuntu without being root?
<unix_infidel> anyone??
<TibaL> unix_infidel: do you meen the root system account ou the root mysql account ?
<Lynoure> Ash-Fox: My only problems at the moment are visor kernel module and hp laserjet 1022 not seeming to be supported (unlike in debian unstable)
<unix_infidel> TibaL: TibaL root system account cant be avoided...right?
<Lynoure> Ash-Fox: But I do find myself choosing command line over gui when it comes to admin tasks :)
<unix_infidel> i'd like to creat a mysql user in the grant tables for the mysql account and be able to run it
<unix_infidel> but what i'm confused about is whether i can run a mysql server for learning purposes as a normal user.
<Ash-Fox> Lynoure, I find I prefer telling people how todo things in the command line when helping, because guiding people through graphical user interfaces is really hard. =)
<TibaL> unix_infidel: no, mysql doesn't care who tries to access it, the only thing that is important is to have the correct root password of mysql
<unix_infidel> Ash-Fox: why'd you think so many companies lose money off support.
<Lynoure> Ash-Fox: That too.
<Ash-Fox> unix_infidel, because they're not running VNC support type systems.
<unix_infidel> TibaL: no i mean i'd like to START mysql as a normal user and then be able to create a mysql user on the mysql account via the mysql root account.
<unix_infidel> TibaL: is it possible to do it like that, the docs say to start the mysql server as a normal user unless you need system root to do it.
<Ash-Fox> Company where I work: User has a problem -- User calls me on the phone -- I tell them to double click the tech support icon on their desktop and their desktop popsup on my screen. I fix problems really fast this way. =)
<unix_infidel> Ash-Fox: what company do you work at?
<Ash-Fox> unix_infidel, LBF- Polska Sp.z o.o.
<pyrooo> hi all! can anyone please help me with the kubuntu installation?
<TibaL> unix_infidel: so you do not have any administrative rights on the computer... i have no idea, you probably should compile mysql yourself giving it special paths
<unix_infidel> TibaL: no i do have admin right on this computer....
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: mysql usually runs as the user mysql
<pyrooo> i tried installing, but when the installation starts i push: install or run kubuntu, it starts loading the kernel and stuff and when it reaches the point it should load kde it doesnt
<Ash-Fox> It's a consulting company for other companies that want to open hotels, resturants, shops and ferrying =)
<pyrooo> the screen goes black and loses signal
<pyrooo> when i push ctrl+alt+f1 the screen works again and got command line
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: no, the server is initialised by the init script which runs as root.
<MilhousePunkRock> Ash-Fox, what I am looking for is not in the /var/log/syslog
<pyrooo> any ideas?
<Ash-Fox> MilhousePunkRock, what are you looking for?
<TibaL> unix_infidel: is mysql server installed on the computer ?
<unix_infidel> thus, the SERVER is started as root, i know that i can create a non root user on the mysql account.
<unix_infidel> TibaL: yes.
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: mysql 10058  0.0  0.0  1648     0  p1- IW   -         0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe --defaults-extra-file=/var/db/mysql/my.cnf --user=mysql --datadir=/var/db/mysql --pid-file=/var/db/mysql/triton.lan.pid
<unix_infidel> TibaL: i'm running breezy so mysql-server-4.1
<MilhousePunkRock> I get some error messages (I think related to ACPI) when I shut down. I want to review those so I can fix it
<unix_infidel> heinkel_111: that's because you told it to do it that way.
<Ash-Fox> MilhousePunkRock, it should be in the syslog.
<Ash-Fox> MilhousePunkRock, or at least in /var/log/messages
<pyrooo> anyone? plz!
<unix_infidel> erm h3sp4wn
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, does the livecd mode work?
<_FisherP> has anyone had any problems creating mpeg slideshows from digikam or gwenview?
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: for instance couldnt I just startup mysqld_safe for learning purposes.
<pyrooo> i have a problem with installing kubuntu, i booted up the disk, and pushed install kubuntu. when the installation starts loading the kernel and stuff i can see my screen, but when it reaches the point it should load kde it doesnt. the screen goes black and loses signal! (WTF?!)
<pyrooo> when i push ctrl+alt+f1 for command promt the screen gets signal again and works. any ideas? please!
<pyrooo> i have a problem with installing kubuntu, i booted up the disk, and pushed install kubuntu. when the installation starts loading the kernel and stuff i can see my screen, but when it reaches the point it should load kde it doesnt. the screen goes black and loses signal! (WTF?!)
<pyrooo> when i push ctrl+alt+f1 for command promt the screen gets signal again and works. any ideas? please!
<pyrooo> aa
<pyrooo> shit sorry i wrote that much
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: I just  built it from source I prefer to do that for certain things (makes it easier to know what is going on and you can just read the proper docs)
<TibaL> unix_infidel: read mysqld man page (man mysqld) maybe there are special options to select the user, log file etc...
<MilhousePunkRock> Ash-Fox: I checked both, negative
<koriel> I installed kubuntu in my lap with an ati gc and although the xorg file is configured correctly by kubuntu ati module does not exist
<koriel> any help?
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: that makes sense, Ubuntu is still using 4.1 on breezy.
<pyrooo> anyone?
<unix_infidel> but i have no idea what i'm doing with mysql so far.
<h3sp4wn> mysql-admin (the gui one is the only decent gui for mysql)
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: i hate gui's :P
<h3sp4wn> I don't like webinterfaces (phpmyadmin or anything)
<pyrooo> anyone?
<unix_infidel> especially for stuff that's meant to be shell
<Ash-Fox> MilhousePunkRock, technically, you could open a console and do 'sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop', and see if it fails
* MilhousePunkRock will try that
<MilhousePunkRock>  * Stopping ACPI services...                                             [ ok ] 
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm...
<Ash-Fox> then it probably wasn't ACPI
<[fadli_klate] > acpi? hmm howto to suspend laptop from console terminal?
<MilhousePunkRock> What if it was something like "Error in line xyz -get state  - No such device"
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: For most circumstances I would probably say the same thing - But as far as I know there are no good mysql cli tools (usually just use DBI to access them) but if i just need to view the db then mysql-admin (being the same as the windows client is pretty good) - If the mysql cli tools were as powerful as those for informix then it would be ok but I think they are pretty useless (at least for me(
<pyrooo> i have a problem with installing kubuntu, i booted up the disk, and pushed install kubuntu. when the installation starts loading the kernel and stuff i can see my screen, but when it reaches the point it should load kde it doesnt. the screen goes black and loses signal! (WTF?!)
<pyrooo> when i push ctrl+alt+f1 for command promt the screen gets signal again and works. any ideas? please!
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, does the livecd mode work?
<pyrooo> yesd
<pyrooo> i tried livecd
<pyrooo> but KDE doesn't load
<pyrooo> i tried changing resoulution
<pyrooo> didn't work either
<[fadli_klate] > seems i had the problem in my laptop too
<pyrooo> and how did you overcome it?
<Ash-Fox> Sounds like X is messing up with your hardware
<pyrooo> ok...
<pyrooo> any suggestions?
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, well, you could try running xorg in vesa/vga, but the problem is that, you will lack 2d and 3d acceleration if you do
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: informix?
<pyrooo> while installing or forever?
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, if it isn't working off the livecd, it's unlikely it will work when installed.
<pyrooo> damn.
<pyrooo> damn fucking linux i'm so dissapointed
<pyrooo> tried gentoo
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, I mean, you can install proprietory drivers like ati's and nvidia's though, so if you have a modern card, that can be solved
<pyrooo> didn't work
<pyrooo> now kubuntu? :(
<[fadli_klate] > dont so sure about that
<flaccid> is the sshd off by default for server installation?
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, gentoo isn't exactly for newbies
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: Another databse
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, what is your graphic card?
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: ahh, another dbms
<pyrooo> X800 ORO
<pyrooo> PRO&
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: Commercial (or was when I used it)
<Ash-Fox> ... I have never heard of that card before
<pyrooo> ATi X800 Pro?
<pyrooo> your crazy?
* kakalto has a glint in his eye
<pyrooo> the series goest like this: 9800 - x800 - x1800
<pyrooo> than there were x850 - x1900
<pyrooo> in the middle
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: so you use what now as your dbms at work and such?
<[fadli_klate] > try another installer cd pyro, Alternate CD
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, well.. in theory the ati proprietory drivers may work
<pyrooo> so, what should i do?
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pyrooo> btw,
<pyrooo> when i tried to check the CD
<pyrooo> it said that checksum failed
<pyrooo> maybe thats the problem?
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, use the alternative install cd, install kubuntu and setup the binarydriver before you start X
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: Non at this moment in time (just finished a year back in college) but I have used sybase, informix , mysql (for stuff that doesn't matter)
<pyrooo> ok Ash-Fox, but, will i have a graphical installation using the alternate installation?
<MilhousePunkRock> pyrooo: There you go... Download it again and burn it at a slower speed
<kakalto> XGL rawks ^-^
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, a TUI installation
<pyrooo> dman
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: lol, mysql for stuff that doesnt matter?
<pyrooo> well i'll manage
<pyrooo> so i'll burn the CD again
<unix_infidel> why's that?
<pyrooo> if it works - gr8
<pyrooo> if it doesn't, i'll try ACD
<pyrooo> thanks
<pyrooo> ;)
* MilhousePunkRock will try to write down the error messages with the good ol' pen'n'paper method and come back for further assistance some time later...
<MilhousePunkRock> kakalto: On what sys are you running XGL on?
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: I wouldn't want a billing database or something to run on mysql - maybe it is better now but I don't trust it for its past failings
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: what would you recommend?
* Ash-Fox would reccommend postgresql.
<kakalto> MilhousePunkRock: what do ya mean 'sys'?
<unix_infidel> Ash-Fox: couple reasons why?
<kakalto> like hardware specs/brands, or ?
<MilhousePunkRock> specs, kakalto
<Ash-Fox> 1) I've never, ever had it break on me unlike mssql and mysql 2) It's ANSI-SQL compliant
<[fadli_klate] > my wireless card undetected, any ideas?
<[fadli_klate] > 0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)
<[fadli_klate] > 0000:04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.: Unknown device 4363 (rev 10)
<h3sp4wn> Postgres is supposed to be pretty good but I haven't used it - DB2 is pretty good (which I have used)
<Ash-Fox> ANSI-SQL can be used with MSSQL, MYSQL5, and postgresql.
<[fadli_klate] > this is the output from lspci
<Ash-Fox> so it's not like you can't migrate to another one if you see a problem.
<flaccid> what is the service manager binary for unbuntu ie. /sbin/service equivalent?
<unix_infidel> Ash-Fox: i'm just trying to learn basics so far.  Otherwise i would probably care about which dbms i was using.
<Ash-Fox> ANSI-SQL isn't basics?
<unix_infidel> Ash-Fox: i'm just trying to get the proper user setup.
<unix_infidel> i havent even GOTTEN to statements yet.
<h3sp4wn> [fadli_klate] : You will need ndiswrapper
<unix_infidel> heck, i cant even get myself into root for the mysql server with mysql -u root
<[fadli_klate] > ndiswrapper? i ll check it out
<Ash-Fox> unix_infidel http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<MilhousePunkRock> [fadli_klate] : Was the card detected before you did some updates?
<unix_infidel> Ash-Fox: But i havent even done anything to the server yet.
<Ash-Fox> unix_infidel, I have no idea how kubuntu packages it.
<flaccid> so ubuntu doesn't come with ssh by default?
<Ash-Fox> for all I know, they could of set some password.
<unix_infidel> Ash-Fox: what do you mean how it packages it
<unix_infidel> ?
<h3sp4wn> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, no, ssh comes with kubuntu by default..
<Ash-Fox> ash-fox@tapestry:~$ ssh -v
<Ash-Fox> OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8a 11 Oct 2005
<flaccid> ah ok, is it on by default as a service
<[fadli_klate] > the card not detected since the installation
<flaccid> you'll have to excuse this is my first time with ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, you're thinking of sshd, that's not ssh
<flaccid> well ssh could mean server or client...
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, sshd isn't installed by default with kubuntu.
<flaccid> its beyond me why a server installation wouldn't contain any remote access
<Ash-Fox> ssh is generally used to refer to the client sshd to the server.
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, not all servers need sshd? :)
<flaccid> how do you access the server without ssh?
<Ash-Fox> Through the console.
<flaccid> this is true
<Ash-Fox> Not everyone remotely manages their servers.
<h3sp4wn> [fadli_klate]  http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DWL%2DG630 (I think marvell only have one wireless chipset)
<flaccid> but most will
* MilhousePunkRock does not understand a single word...
<flaccid> hmm
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: More than 90% would manage them remotely
* MilhousePunkRock is using a D-Link card... Was some hassle to get it running again after the security updates
<Ash-Fox> h3sp4wn, doesn't mean they would all use ssh to manage them remotely either. I mean, I remotely manage some of my servers through a HTTP interface only.
<flaccid> ouch
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: I would never use a http interface on a server
<flaccid> :0
<Ash-Fox> h3sp4wn, I find cups a lot easier to manage through HTTP :P
<FisherP_> My connection to freenode seems to drop alot using konversation. does anyone have any idea what could be causing it?
<h3sp4wn> I use lpd not cups
<[fadli_klate] > but i still wonder, why lspci cant detect the correct device name. is the devices is too new?
<h3sp4wn> (but to be fair I have had the /etc/termcap for ages)
<h3sp4wn> [fadli_klate] : Is it a pci card or cardbus ?
<flaccid> i went to apt-get install the sshd, but it asks me for the cd. how do i install via the internet instead?
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, use that.
<[fadli_klate] > pcicard
<[fadli_klate] > *a pci card
<Ash-Fox> [fadli_klate] , lspci compares pci ids against a list of devices it knows about.
<[fadli_klate] > so the device is not in the list
<Ash-Fox> [fadli_klate] , check in /usr/share/misc/pci.ids
<h3sp4wn> You can update your pci.ids but I can't remember the command
<Ash-Fox> wouldn't future updates just be in the repository?
<[fadli_klate] > nice. maybe if i upload it will solve the problem
<Ash-Fox> [fadli_klate] , updating it will only change the name displayed at most.
<Ash-Fox> [fadli_klate] , that's all lspci does. identifies devices.
<FisherP_> My connection to freenode seems to drop alot using konversation. does anyone have any idea what could be causing it?
<flaccid> ok i have the sources list. now i need to upload it. is ftp enabled by default for server install
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, as far as I know, nothing is enabled by default.
<h3sp4wn> Nothing is enabled by default (except maybe on the lamp install) - I would use proftpd - others would maybe use vsftp
<h3sp4wn> vsftpd
<Ash-Fox> I would use konqueror.
<Ash-Fox> oops, what the heck did I do just there
<Ash-Fox> Sorry, confused clients with servers for some reason =)
<Ash-Fox> By the way, I would just have SSHd enabled, then use the fish protocol (which is availible in konqueror) to upload files to the server.
<flaccid> hmm
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: shfs is just as good
<flaccid> yeah i did server install, and i think i may not install a DE
<Ash-Fox> talking about on the client machine
<flaccid> is there an ftp server installed by default? you see i don't have an optical drive in the box anymore
<flaccid> oh i got ya
<[fadli_klate] > great guys! i just solve the lspci problem
<D4m4ge> hi all
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, how do you currently access the machine?
<flaccid> by console
<[fadli_klate] > i get the new file from http://pciids.sourceforge.net/pci.ids  and replace the /usr/share/misc/pci.ids file
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, you could just retype the sources.list manually, it's not that large.
<flaccid> well atm by console
<flaccid> true, do the minium list first
<flaccid> i assume no text browser is installed
<[fadli_klate] > now when i list my pci devices, all devices are recognized
<flaccid> i have servers on the network, is there any default clients available for ftp, http etc.?
<Ash-Fox> [fadli_klate] , no, they're just identified properly. The kernel on the other hand doesn't care what lspci detects.
<h3sp4wn> [fadli_klate] : What is the full line now ?
<[fadli_klate] > 0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<[fadli_klate] > 0000:04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<[fadli_klate] > yea. it is the first step now i have to get the correct driver
<h3sp4wn> Are you on dapper ? dapper supports that intel wireless I think without ndiswrapper
<flaccid> cool it has ftp client
<[fadli_klate] > yup i on dapper
<h3sp4wn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194886
<h3sp4wn> ^^
<h3sp4wn> It will work but just not with network manager
<vlt> Hello. I have installed kubuntu Dapper with KDE 3.5.2. There are several users working on that machine. One of them can't access KMail anymore with error message "No conection to localhost". I think it's trying to open kwallet. Until this morning it worked without problems. Where can I look first?
<Ash-Fox> vlt, check that kwallet starts?
<vlt> Ash-Fox: I checked. When I (as the user) open KMail kwallet is opened, too. The passwords are set (I can see them in kdewallet). But KMail still can't access it.
<Ash-Fox> vlt, check that kmail is permited to access kwallet....
<vlt> Ash-Fox: The checkbox "ask when an app wants to access ..." is checked in kwallet. There are no apps listed.
<Ash-Fox> vlt, doesn't sound like it's a problem with kwallet then.
<vlt> Ash-Fox: I closed KMail and re-opened. Then I was asked if I want to allow KMail to access kwallet. I said "always" and now kmail is listed as "allow always" in kwallet. As soon as I open KMail the kwallet icon shows an open wallet, when I close it the wallet closes. But KMail still sais it cant access localhost.
<Ash-Fox> when you close it?
<Ash-Fox> you shouldn't close the wallet unless you want to prevent access to it.
<vlt> Ash-Fox: Ok, I think I solved it. I checked the IMAP settings and found that that the field "server" was empty so that it always tried locahost. How can that happen?
<galorin> Not sure what's going on, I've been trying amarok, but it just skips over my mp3 files.  It plays ogg without complaints.
<Smooph> why would your kmail try to connect to localhost ? you should check your mail-account
<Ash-Fox> vlt, kmail didn't finish writing to .kmailrc for some reason, someone removed the setting etc.
<Smooph> you know sending and reciving
<Ash-Fox> galorin, you will need this
<Ash-Fox> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Smooph> galorin: I know the problem I solved it with installiing bumbs its a script that installs all the codecs you need
* Ash-Fox doesn't understand what's so hard about reading a wiki page.
<Smooph> galorin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181248
<Ash-Fox> the scripts I've seen download the .debs manually, they don't setup the list.sources at all, so you don't get any updates, making upgrades messy
<Smooph> no check out this one it works fine
<Ash-Fox> Just easier to fix the sources.list with easysource and type in a long apt-get install command
<Ash-Fox> Smooph, I prefer manual, it just works :P
<galorin> Either way, as long as it works.
<Smooph> Ash-Fox:  I do 2 but it did not work
<Ash-Fox> Works fine here.
<Ash-Fox> How can it not work anyway?
<Smooph> So I would recommend if you are not that experienced use the script (bumps not bumbs ^^) else try it manual
<galorin> Probably be easier to just convert my mp3 songs into ogg... only have a couple dozen of 'em
<Smooph> ^^
<firepol> hi there, what tool do you suggest me to install in order to connect to a Mobile Phone via bluetooth in order to save my phonebook, calendar etc.?
<Ash-Fox> I would reccommend not using any scripts because they have been known to mess up things. Heck someone used easyubuntu the other day and their dkpg package lists got corrupted by it
<abattoir_> firepol: kmobiletools
<abattoir_> !info kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 179 kB, installed size 820 kB
<Ash-Fox> If you're using the proper package manager utilities in the first place, these issues wouldn't happen.
<galorin> problem solved.. followed wiki instructions, restarted amarok, and now it's playing 'em fine
<Ash-Fox> galorin, good, you may also want to install msttcorefonts by the way, if you want windows fonts =)
<firepol> thank you
<firepol> by the way, i got my bluetooth adapter working with ubuntu in a few minutes... and not working under windows xp
<Ash-Fox> (useful for some subtitle OSDs, personally I like arial most for subtiltles)
<Ash-Fox> firepol, similar expirence here.
<firepol> stupid XP needs maybe SP2 installed. which sucks OMO. nowadays its easier to install this sort of devices under linux, or am i wrong?
<abattoir_> firepol: you might need to install drivers(i dont think windows comes with it) ; bluesoleil
<firepol> bluesoleil, thats what i got
<firepol> i installed the driver but it didnt work
<abattoir_> yes, linux comes w/ generic bt drivers preintalled
<firepol> so i tried under linux, and it wqorks perfectly
<abattoir_> nice to know :)
<firepol> besides gaming, im getting convinced that linux is better
<galorin> bad amarok! no crashing
<Ash-Fox> windows has generic bluetooth support too
<Ash-Fox> But it's not on such a wide range of hardware.
<day> hi, i've got a problem with xmodmap on a macbook installed with kubuntu (dapper-drake version) ; i try to emulate mouse buttons 2 and 3, with 108 and 116 keys, but the keys don't seem to work properly  i note everythig is ok when using xev ; an idea, somebody ?
<galorin> day: when are you calling xmodmap?
<day> from the konsole, for now ; xmodmap .xmodmap
<day> shouldn't it work if i call it from the konsole ?
<vlt> Another question: For merging PDF files I use "pdftk" in the shell. Is there a frontend or another easy GUI way to let dummy users do this on their own?
<galorin> you'll want it in.. oh what is it, .bashrc or something similar.. xmodmap when called from the console only applies to the app that wasexecuted with it.
<day> ah ok !
<day> .bash_profile ?
<galorin> check the manpage just to be sure
<galorin> That should do it... if my understanding of xmodmap is solid.
<firepol> i see under "Internet" a program called "Bluetooth OBEX Client". I could find my device with that. But kmobiletools says it needs to be configured...
<omeow> speaking of bluetooth
<firepol> so my question is how can i get the working configuration from the obex client?
<firepol> /dev/mobile seems not correct...
<omeow> How do I get rid of that stuff so it doesn't load on boot? The System Services menu in System Settings is rather confusing.
<omeow> I don't know what a runlevel is or which one I should edit.
<firepol> moeow: i personally use "rcconf"
<grizzly> Is there any editor with syntax highlighting for console? . Just like kwriter, but for console
<firepol> omeow: with rcconf you can enable/disable services that start at boot time
<day> galorin : it isn't on the manpage, but i'm going to try
<firepol> grizzly: vim , but i guess u need to configure it to see colors
<omeow> firepol: it seems possible with system services too.
<omeow> grizzly: I use midnight commander's editor.
<omeow> I believe the package is called mc.
<grizzly> firepol: OK , thx
<galorin> good luck day, I'd like to know if it works.
* grizzly wonders why syntax highlighting isn't there by default
<taavi> a forum?
* Ash-Fox uses mcedit for syntax highlighting
<day> galorin : thanks, it helped a little :-) ; if i put the xmodmap command in .bash_profile, the key assignment works for a Delete key, but not for a Pointer_Button2 key :-/
<galorin> day, closer then... my experience with xmodmap is limited to mythtv
<day> :-), i tried to put it in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, but it wasn't better
<day> anybody knowing where i should put a xmodmap command in kubuntu so that it could be used to modify a Pointer_Button ?
<day> it's for a kubuntu macbook
<flaccid> Ash-Fox: i made my sources, but it says it can't find ssh-server only client hmm
<Ash-Fox> ...
<Ash-Fox> ssh-server only client? What the hell?
<flaccid> yep
<Ash-Fox> why don't you just install the daemon?
<flaccid> thats what i'm trying to do?
<flaccid> i guess my command is incorrect: apt-get install ssh openssh-server
<Ash-Fox> apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<jonathan_> don't you need to do 'apt-get update' first ?
<Ash-Fox> well, after changing the sources sure, but you don't *need* to each time you install something
<jonathan_> true
<jonathan_> i would recommend it though
<flaccid> it can't find openssh-server and openssh-client is already installed
<flaccid> what source should openssh-server be in?
<NKjoep> excuse me...
<NKjoep> how can i discover the kernel version and the distros?
<bady> flaccid: /etc/init.d/ssh(d?)
<bady> uname -r
<bady> NKjoep: uname -r
<NKjoep> ok thanx :D
<bady> flaccid: it's /etc/init.d/ssh
<NKjoep> 2.6.15-25-386 ...
<bady> to start it do a /etc/init.d/ssh start
<bady> NKjoep: so?
<flaccid> bady: its not there, because its not installed
<NKjoep> so... i was thinking about a problem ... my friend downloaded kubuntu and installed it...
<bady> oh then do a apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<flaccid> can anyone confirm what source openssh-server is
<flaccid> bady: it cannot find the openssh-server package
<NKjoep> but when he tries to apt-get install a packet it says that the packet isn't ok
<NKjoep> with every packet
<bady> but its one of the standard packages...
<bady> what about apt-get update?
<flaccid> thats why i'm asking what source it is in
<flaccid> doesn't apt-get update update installed packages?
<bady> is your sources list alrighjt?
<NKjoep> yes yes
<flaccid> this is why i am asking what source it is in....
<NKjoep> :E
<NKjoep> sorry
<dark_> Woot
<dark_> I got Kubuntu working in VMware ;)
<bady> n1
<bady> =)
<dark_> :D
<bady> update just gets the new server lists
<bady> upgrade installs updates
<bady> man apt-get
<bady> Hole:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main openssh 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dsc) [999B] 
<flaccid> ok i try update first
<dark_> I love this operating system.
<dark_> :)
<flaccid> so does apt-get only used cached lists?
<dark_> Wow
<bady> it just gets the entries of your packages list and checks it with the servers list
<dark_> Just using this OS is making me want to switch over to it, but i can't
<bady> its like a textfile
<dark_> I guess I can just keep using it in VMware.. run XP, full screen Kubuntu :)
<bady> why cant you dual boot?
<bady> dark_?
<Smooph> good question
<dark_> Kubuntu setup doesn't detect my second drive
<dark_> It only detects my primary 360GB one
<bady> what kind of drive is it?
<bady> sata+raid?
<jonathan_> slave drive probably ...
<bady> or ide+raid?
<dark_> Yeah, it's a SATA RAID drive
<Smooph> ^^
<dark_> My secondary is a regular IDE drive
<bady> I had the same problem
<bady> just use your first ide
<bady> and partition it
<bady> I got the same config
<dark_> Partition it?
<dark_> You mean run GParted or something and turned it to LFS?
<bady> make 2 parts from one big harddrive
<bady> LFS?
<dark_> Linux File System
<bady> LFS usually stands for linux from scratch
<bady> at least I thought so
<dark_> Yeah, anyway I've already got Kubuntu working fine on VMWare
<dark_> So I don't quite see the point dual booting
<bady> well its faster
<bady> way faster
<dark_> True, but it's already fast with begin with
<bady> and probably less bugg
<bady> y
<dark_> I'm running the virtual machine with 500 MHz CPU, and 256MB of Ram
<Ash-Fox> vmware uses virtualisation. no emulation.
<ChefWill> anyone know if starbucks takes mastercard?
<Ash-Fox> So no, it's not going to be much faster in proccessing power.
<dark_> VMWare creates a virtual machine
<bady> having 500Mhz or 3. somthing Ghz makes a difference....
<Ash-Fox> Graphically on the other hand, if you enable direct3d acceleration in the .vmx file manually, it'll be close.
<dark_> Lol
<dark_> I can let Kubuntu use all processing power if I wanted to
<dark_> I didn't get Kubuntu to play games or use OpenGL
<dark_> That's what I have Windows for
<Ash-Fox> Windows is bad for OpenGL, since it only has v1.5 accessible.
<Ash-Fox> Really primative shader support.
<bady> but not all drivers8 are out there and not all are that good
<MistaED> ash-fox: only for the in-built drivers, ati and nvidia supply the v2.0 extensions and other ones
<bady> look at the bad ati support
<MistaED> not sure on intel chips though
<Ash-Fox> MistaED, I haven't been able to use the new shaders with the latest nvidia drivers or ati drivers under windows xp. So I don't believe you.
<MistaED> can vmware accelerate direct3d under a host linux with a guest of XP?
<Appu> Is there a separate channel to discuss aiglx stuff on kubuntu, or can it be done here?
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<MistaED> ash-fox: really? are the nvidia extensions being declared? nvidia use the same extensions as the windows driver
<MistaED> although i'm not an expert though, :P
<MistaED> *same extensions under linux as the windows driver
<Ash-Fox> I can use the 2.0 shaders under linux.
<flaccid> i have tried update, it still can't find the package
<flaccid> this is quite ridiculous
<Chousuke> MistaED: as far as I know, no virtualisation software accelerates 3d.
<flaccid> what is the apt-get command to show currently used sources?
<bady> can you paste(pastebin please) your sources.list?
<Ash-Fox> Chousuke, vmware is capable of doing it, but it's experimental.
<flaccid> npz
<Chousuke> Ash-Fox: cool.
<Ash-Fox> Chousuke, you have to manually set the configuration in the .vmx file
<flaccid> bady: http://pastebin.ca/84798
<flaccid> just the base packages and sources
<bady> kk thx
<Chousuke> I'm waiting for the day Parallels is able to do it.
<Chousuke> Then I'll buy a macbook :P
<flaccid> ah fook
<flaccid> its says breezy
<Ash-Fox> mks.enable3d = "TRUE"
<bady> flaccid: there is no main section in there...
<Ash-Fox> and
<Ash-Fox> svga.vramSize = "67108864"
<bady> flaccid: thats why it does not work
<flaccid> yep just realised
<Ash-Fox> Just add those to the .vmx file to get 3d acceleration :P
<flaccid> i select dapper on that sources omatic
<Ash-Fox> works on vmware player too.
<Chousuke> If I had x86 hardware, I'd try that ~right now
<flaccid> it gave me dapper this time. maybe the checkbox changed before i posted the form
<flaccid> thanks for your help
<bady> http://pastebin.ca/84802
<bady> I changed it for you =)
<bady> no
<bady> np
<Jack12> hey does someone knwo where an instruction is how to set uo the right codecs for amazon in dapper?
<bady> what kind of codevs?
<bady> codecs
<Jack12> i mean if i wanna listen to their cds they offer
<Jack12> they use the old version of this real player and it doesnt go together with dapper
<bady> never cared about that.... did you look into the wiki? it should be somewhere in there.... I try to remember where I saw it....
<Jack12> bady i saw it didnt find again ..u know where it is?
<bady> Jack12 I do not neither-....
<flaccid> sick my ssh server is up
<flaccid> thanks all for helping
<dark__> Hey, I need some help
<dark__> I downloaded Opera, and I got VMTools
<dark__> How do I install them?
<dark__> I tried sudo apt-get install, but I don't think it works for RPMs
<Joeboy> Hi. Have the recent cups updates broken anyone else's printing?
<Joeboy> My USB printer no longer works
<dark__> So yeah.. how do I install an application on Linux?
<Joeboy> It required crazy hacking to make it work in the first place, which might be part of the problem
<Joeboy> dark__: You probably have an application called synaptic in a menu somewhere, which you can use
<dark__> Oh..
<dark__> Lol
<Joeboy> There are lots of other possible answers to that question though
<dark__> How do I change the mouse mode from single click opening something to double click?
<Joeboy> in kcontrol somewhere I should think
<dark__> I see, btw my start bar just went missing
<dark__> lol
<Joeboy> dark__: Did you maybe hide it? Is there a little arrow thing you can click to get it back?
<dark__> Uh
<dark__> Nope
<dark__> It's just gone
<dark__> lol
<Joeboy> dark__: Hm, that doesn't sound good. Try alt+f2 then type 'kicker'
<dark__> Oh
<dark__> There you go
<dark__> Thanks
<dark__> Apparenly, kicker.exe crashed
<dark__> lol
<Joeboy> something like that :-)
<dark__> There
<dark__> I fixed the mouse
<dark__> Double click works now
<dark__> lol
<dark__> Well, I got Skype to work
<dark__> It was pre-compiled
<Music^Hound> any reason why bitchX won't load ? its a fresh install
<Joeboy> No, none :-)
<Joeboy> Do you get any errors?
<Music^Hound> I'll try it from konsole
<Music^Hound> duh!!!
<dark__> What do I do with a .sh
<Music^Hound> nm
<dark__> I downloaded Opera and there's a shellscript in it
<dark__> Run it with terminal?
<flaccid> opera starts by a shell script on linux
<dark__> Oh.
<dark__> How do I start it?
<dark__> Open it with Konqueror?
<flaccid> use the run command and type opera
<dark__> I need to install opera
<dark__> Right?
<flaccid> install the package
<dark__> I wasn't supposed to unpack it?
<dark__> How do I install a package?
<Music^Hound> did you try adept ?
<flaccid> there is a source for opera, you can use that
<dark__> No, I didn't try adept
<Joeboy> dark__: To run a shell script, type sh filename in a console
<Music^Hound> dark__: its version 9
<flaccid> put this in sources.list for opera: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<flaccid> then its probably apt-get install opera
<dark__> Oh.
<dark__> Ok, well right now I just opened adept and it's updating the OS
<Panterh3art> :/
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> Why is it so difficult to do a simple action in Linux?
<DarkLegacy> The entire OS acts like it's a gigantic FTP
<flaccid> its not difficult
<flaccid> this is not windows
<DarkLegacy> Lol
<flaccid> you have to know what you are doing for something to not be difficult i guess
<Joeboy> You mean it's slow?
<DarkLegacy> Not quite, it just takes longer to do something than normal
<DarkLegacy> Windows: Download -> Open -> Done
<flaccid> you can do the same thing with linux, DarkLegacy
<DarkLegacy> Linux: Download -> Compile -> Configure -> Do other thing -> Install
<Music^Hound> windows : download > open > virus
<flaccid> thats not true, DL
<DarkLegacy> I guess I'm just new so I'm frustrated
<flaccid> you can install packages with a GUI on linux quicker and easier than windows
<Joeboy> Things get easier once you learn the basics. And it's *much* easier than it used to be :-)
<Joeboy> And you have irc to help you
<DarkLegacy> Joeboy, you're absolutely right about that because I remember Knoppix back in 98
<DarkLegacy> This compared to Knoppix is just awesome
<DarkLegacy> I used KDE 1.2 if I recall correctly
<Joeboy> Knoppix rocks, but for different things
<Music^Hound> even Gentoo is getting easier
<flaccid> well knoppix is debian as well?
<DarkLegacy> I tried the Gentoo live CD
<DarkLegacy> When I saw the Bash console I just sat there staring
<DarkLegacy> lol
<Joeboy> I use gentoo at home. It rocks. Things *work*
<Music^Hound> there is a gui based installer
<Joeboy> Whereas there's a fair amount of brokenness on ubuntu ime
<DarkLegacy> Not for me at least
<DarkLegacy> On my laptop, everything is broken for Ubuntu
<Music^Hound> had a desktop in an hour on gentoo
<DarkLegacy> On my home PC everything worked perfectly
<DarkLegacy> It installed in 8 minutes
<DarkLegacy> Hm.. I wonder if Winamp works for Linux too
<flaccid> use xmms
<flaccid> but amarok is the best..
<ccc_> DarkLegacy: you know about the package manager right? you don't need to compile.
<DarkLegacy> This is one of the moments I'm glad I've got Windows running in the background.. Ctrl + Alt - Winamp. XD
<Joeboy> You can run winamp in wine if you're crazy. Some versions anyway.
<Joeboy> xmms is about the same thing
<DarkLegacy> I can run it natively right now too
<DarkLegacy> :)
<DarkLegacy> I'll go launch xmms just to see what it is
<DarkLegacy> Er, I've got amarok
<flaccid> install amarok and forget about shit players
<flaccid> god
<flaccid> good
<DarkLegacy> I've already got it installed
<DarkLegacy> It's launching right now
<DarkLegacy> Ooooh
<DarkLegacy> This is nice :)
<flaccid> indeed
<ccc_> winamp is a sad, bloated piece of software
<DarkLegacy> Winamp got owned by AOL
<DarkLegacy> It was the only good media player for Windows, then AOL took it over
<ccc_> amarok is the best one on any platform
<DarkLegacy> Hmm
<flaccid> ccc_: can you get amarok for windows?
<DarkLegacy> I tried launching a Winamp playlist with Amarok and it says that access is denied to the stream
<DarkLegacy> No linux users I guess?
<Allegula> hi
<DarkLegacy> Sup
<ccc_> flaccid: no, i meant the best player, all OS:es taken into consideration :)
<DarkLegacy> Hm
<DarkLegacy> I tried sudo apt-get install Opera and it says package cannot be found
<flaccid> fair enough
<DarkLegacy> lol
<flaccid> i guess
<DarkLegacy> How do I install it from the .tar.gz
<flaccid> DarkLegacy: worst case scenario d/l the package and install it
<DarkLegacy> I did dl the package.
<DarkLegacy> How do I install it?
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: Try opera instead of Opera
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: Get used to things being case-sensitive
<DarkLegacy> I tried both capitalizations
<arejensen> Don't they have a deb package at their homepage ? Havn't used opera in ages though.
<DarkLegacy> They do, I downloaded it.
<DarkLegacy> How do I install it?
<flaccid> use dpkg
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: It's the .sh, right?
<arejensen> dpkg -i package
<DarkLegacy> There's a .sh inside of it
<DarkLegacy> Thanks are
<arejensen> nps
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: What else is inside of it
<DarkLegacy> Alot of crap
<DarkLegacy> Install.sh strikes out to me though
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: Aren't there instructions?
<DarkLegacy> No instructions
<Joeboy> To run a shell script, type: sh /path_to/shell_script.sh
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> how do you find out what version of kde i'm running
<DarkLegacy> Oh, there you go
<flaccid> DarkLegacy: you want the .deb package to install with dpkg. http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=28130&location=109&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<ccc_> DarkLegacy: there is a kubuntu deb package on opera.com
<ccc_> sudo dpkg -i <file>
<flaccid> the package URI is what i pasted
<DarkLegacy> So I'm looking for .deb files?
<DarkLegacy> What are .rpms?
<Joeboy> the installer will probably work fine
<flaccid> rpm is for other distros like redhat
<flaccid> ubuntu uses debian packages .deb
<DarkLegacy> What are .tar.gz?
<lwizardl> rpm is mainly for redhat
<Joeboy> .deb files are software package files for debian and other debian-based distros including ubuntu / kubuntu
<DarkLegacy> Oh.
<DarkLegacy> So .deb is the next .exe?
<Joeboy> .tar.gz are source files
<flaccid> a tar.gz is an archive like a zip. you d/l the source code from opera in .tar.gz
<DarkLegacy> OH>
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: Not really :-)
<DarkLegacy> I downloaded the source code?
<DarkLegacy> lol
<flaccid> hell no
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: More like .msi I thing
<DarkLegacy> .msi
<DarkLegacy> Got ya :)
<flaccid> in linux any file can be executable regardless of extension
<DarkLegacy> That's handy
<ccc_> lwizardl: one easy way is Help > About KDE in any ap
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: actually .tar.gz is just an archive, like .zip. if it's software it's usually source code though
<ccc_> *app
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: in this case it might be binaries
<flaccid> you just change the permission to +x. for eg. shell scripts don't need to be named .sh
<DarkLegacy> Uh it opened up the .deb in Kate
<DarkLegacy> How do I save a file in Konquerer to disk?
<lwizardl> ccc_, thanks
<DarkLegacy> sudo getfile link?
<DarkLegacy> Something similar?
<DarkLegacy> I know there's a command for it
<flaccid> DarkLegacy: why not just do a wget http://whatever.foo.bar
<DarkLegacy> wget there you go
<DarkLegacy> Thanks
<DarkLegacy> http://www.130th.net/pub/mirror/opera/linux/900/final/en/i386/shared/opera_9.0-20060616.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<DarkLegacy> That's uh.. kind of long to type..
<aeon17x> you shouldn't use sudo unless you really need to, ever
<minnesotajones> some alsa expert there?
<flaccid> DarkLegacy: shift + insert in konsole pastes
<Joeboy> minnesotajones: ask your question and you'll find out
<DarkLegacy> Wow.
<DarkLegacy> I needed that so bad
<DarkLegacy> You have no idea lol
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: Or middle-click
<DarkLegacy> It's downloading! :)
<DarkLegacy> Ok, where did it download to?
<Joeboy> Probably your home directory
<flaccid> it d/l to pwd
<DarkLegacy> Right.
<DarkLegacy> It did
<flaccid> i must say the server install of dapper was fast and i like not installing extra stuff
<minnesotajones> I have a perfect configured alsa system with an sb live, but I dont't hear anything if amarok plays. What might have gone wrong?
<DarkLegacy> Oh, there you go
<DarkLegacy> I think it's working
<DarkLegacy> Reading database
<DarkLegacy> Unpacking
<DarkLegacy> IT WORKED!
<Joeboy> minnesotajones: Have you checked everything's unmuted?
<DarkLegacy> OMFG
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: w00t
<minnesotajones> Joeboy: yes. Every channel is unmuted
<Joeboy> minnesotajones: And you can hear with other apps?
<DarkLegacy> Wow.
<DarkLegacy> This is so kickass
<DarkLegacy> :D
<minnesotajones> no. also tried mpg123. nothing
<flaccid> DarkLegacy: once you know linux a bit its easy
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: Although binary only downloads are teh sux0r
<DarkLegacy> Ok, next problem
<DarkLegacy> How do I make a shortcut as runto:opera
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: You probably won't use that procedure for many apps
<flaccid> DarkLegacy: you could make a distro that includes a gui for package management if you really wanted to :)
<DarkLegacy> Make a distro?
<johnsandman> macromedia flashplayer isn't possible to install is there an alternativ?
<DarkLegacy> I can't even use a distro yet, much less make one
<Joeboy> eg? ubuntu has a gui for package management.
<flaccid> DL: do a symlink using ln -s
<flaccid> yeah i mean include that package for base install
<Joeboy> It just doesn't do weird installers like opera
<DarkLegacy> Nvm I figured it out already
<ccc_> minnesotajones: which amarok engine?
<johnsandman> btw it is on a 64 system
<DarkLegacy> Create new > Link to App
<minnesotajones> ccc_: xine
<Joeboy> johnsandman: Thare's a free version called glash? gnash? something like that
<flaccid> oh in gui, yes thats how kde does a symlink
<Joeboy> johnsandman: supposed to be starting to work OK
<johnsandman> ok thanks :P i will try
<Joeboy> johnsandman: In heavy development I think though
<DarkLegacy> How do I change an icon for a shortcut?
<h3sp4wn> johnsandman: There is a wrapper to allow 32 bit extenstions to run under 64 bit firefox don't know its name or stability
<DarkLegacy> I want it to use the Opera icon
<minnesotajones> same problem with xmms. I tried several players to be sure.. :(
<Joeboy> minnesotajones: er, your speakers are plugged in and switched on?
<Joeboy> minnesotajones: In the right hole?
<ccc_> minnesotajones: gstreamer is currently disabled in amarok, so use xine. you set it in amaroks preferences.
<flaccid> DarkLegacy: change the icon then. opera probably went into the kmenu. you can just add the item from the k menu, otherwise you need to find the location of the icon
<flaccid> need to have the sound in kde working first ie. sound test in kcontrol | sound system
<DarkLegacy> Opera didn't go into the Kmenu
<h3sp4wn> http://www.gibix.net/dokuwiki/en:projects:nspluginwrapper (allows 32 bit flash etc to be run on amd 64)
<flaccid> bbs
<minnesotajones> ccc_: I am currently using xine. No sound. Strange thing is that kaffeine tells me that the sound is muted, but alsamixer tells sound is not muted
<Joeboy> DarkLegacy: If you'd used the deb it probably would have done. You can add it easily enough (kmenuedit)
<ryanakca> hey all... for the multimedia department... have the Zeroconf configuration difficulties been ironed out? http://www.monroe.nu/archives/36-iTunes-Music-Sharing-Client-Works.html
<DarkLegacy> I did use the deb
<DarkLegacy> But it didn't add itself into the kmenu
<ryanakca> DarkLegacy: add it :)
<Ash-Fox> I don't have any zeroconf issues.
<DarkLegacy> I will
<DarkLegacy> I just want to change the icon from a gear first
<DarkLegacy> Nvm, figured it out too
<DarkLegacy> Lol, that was easy
<DarkLegacy> They have an icon search
<DarkLegacy> XD
<Ash-Fox> Of course by zeroconf, I am refering to networking.
<Joeboy> Have to get out of here, supposed to be working
<DarkLegacy> Uh
<DarkLegacy> It did add itself into the kemnu
<DarkLegacy> But for some reason, it wasn't there first time I checked
<ryanakca> Ash-Fox: lol..... I'm talking about the blog article... iTunes, Banshee, Firefly, etc... local subnet streaming
<Ash-Fox> I just use VLC for streaming.
<DarkLegacy> Next quetion
<DarkLegacy> Question*
<DarkLegacy> Actually, nvm
<DarkLegacy> Skype probably has a .deb also
<Ash-Fox> as for on demand content, samba does that well enough for me =)
<Ash-Fox> DarkLegacy, get the beta =)
<DarkLegacy> lol
<ccc_> minnesotajones: did you try changing the output plugin in amarok?
<DarkLegacy> Beta in Linux isn't really beta, is it
<DarkLegacy> :)
<Ash-Fox> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/13beta.html
<ryanakca> Ash-Fox: lol
<DarkLegacy> That works fine
<Ash-Fox> ryanakca, hm?
<DarkLegacy> Now I just need to do dpkg -i
<minnesotajones> ccc_: I tried oss, automatic and alsa... nothing
<ryanakca> Ash-Fox: nvm
<gilster> hello...any idea on how to password protect folders
<DarkLegacy> Lol, go to permissions
<Ash-Fox> DarkLegacy, the beta version of skype for linux has alsa, that's why I reccommend it over the 'stable' version.
<DarkLegacy> What is alsa?
<DarkLegacy> alsamixer ?
<DarkLegacy> It sounds familiar
<Ash-Fox> DarkLegacy, it's the thing that manages your soundcards on linux.
<Ash-Fox> the older sound system on linux was called oss, unfortunately it has a few issues.
<ccc_> minnesotajones: ok, hmm. maybe you should ask in #amarok
<fek_> mahlzeit
<Ash-Fox> Alsa has a compatabiliy layer for oss so you can use oss stuff with it =)
<minnesotajones> ccc_ I'll try. thx
<ccc_> DarkLegacy: yes. has to do with sound. :)
<DarkLegacy> Eh
<DarkLegacy> My sound works fine on Linux
<Ash-Fox> DarkLegacy, the skype beta for linux uses alsa which is better.
<DarkLegacy> Whatever, I'll take your word on it
<DarkLegacy> :D
<DarkLegacy> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/549/vmware9st.jpg
<DarkLegacy> Through the eyes of the beast
<DarkLegacy> XD
<ryanakca> I take it that the default runlevel (with Xorg) is 2?
<ccc_> crikey
<ryanakca> DarkLegacy: lol... nice :)
<DarkLegacy> lol thanks ryankca
<DarkLegacy> Through the eyes of the beast and into the eyes of the saint
<DarkLegacy> Satan staring at God*
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> #join ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack12> hi
<Jack12> how would i get the amazon cd specimens made playable in dapper? for breezy i knew..but i couldnt find sth helpful in the forums
<DarkLegacy> Wow
<DarkLegacy> Full sound functionality
<DarkLegacy> Skype started working with Alsa off the bat
<scott_> hey, trying to update my system via adept, however it always freezes on the enwest update for cupsys-bsd and wont budge any further than that package (which also happens to be the first one), can anyone help?
<Jack12> The content you are trying to play uses an audio codec that is obsolete and no longer supported. "
<Jack12> hwo could i get this old real codec?
<Jack12> hobbsee? are u there?
<Hobbsee> Jack12: yeah
<Jack12> hija
<Jack12> hobbsee i cannot find where the documentation is how to set up the right reaul player codec (an older one) for amazon so i can listen to that specimen files on their website hobbsee
<dontdisturb> hi
<Hobbsee> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> hey dontdisturb
<Hobbsee> Jack12: i'd check in there ^
<bluesceada> hi
<bluesceada> can i downgrade again from edgy to dapper?
<ttyso4> hi
<bluesceada> and how?
<bluesceada> isnt there a downgrade command :/
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: edit /etc/apt/preferences
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: ah thx
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: that file doesnt exist
<Jack12> hobbsee no its not there i'd checked that ye, anyway thanks
<h3sp4wn> http://pastebin.ca/84879  - create it like that
<Hobbsee> bluesceada: it likely wont work.
<Hobbsee> it's very painful
<h3sp4wn> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (and it should start a downgrade)
<Hobbsee> better to just reinstall
<bluesceada> damn
<h3sp4wn> I would try it
<bluesceada> too bad it cant be as easy as in gentoo ;-P
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: no it doesnt downgade
<bluesceada> ah sry
<bluesceada> ok i create the file , thanks
<h3sp4wn> what ?
<bluesceada> thanks . i will try it
<h3sp4wn> There is to people who have tried that method (who I told about it) and none of them seemed to have too many problems
<h3sp4wn>  /s/to/two
<Ash-Fox> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: weird
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: hm it doesnt downgrade :/
<h3sp4wn> apt-get -t dapper upgrade && apt-get -t dapper dist-upgrade
<bluesceada> ah thx
<bluesceada> ah no
<bluesceada> still not the right one ....
<bluesceada> doesnt do anything
<bluesceada> hm
<bluesceada> ah wait
<bluesceada> no it's still not downgrading anything :S
<bluesceada> :(
<z00m> anyone here use ettercap on kubuntu ?
<z00m> i have installed it but there are no devices under capture devices. but in linux i have eth0 ath0 so why is this ?
<z00m> its the same on ethereal
<xplore> hey zOOM which gui do you use
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: Try changing the pin-priority of dapper to 1001
<xplore> ettercap
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: okay
<z00m> im running the kde version which is kubuntu, the GUI for ettercap is GTK
<bluesceada> still doesnt do it...
<z00m> the .ded i installed is ettercap-gtk
<h3sp4wn> What is in /etc/apt.conf ?
<z00m> i have tryed installed just the termal based version and this is still doing the same only throwing an error "pcap_lookupdev: no suitable device found"
<z00m> s/installed/installing
<h3sp4wn>  /etc/apt/apt.conf
<z00m> xplore: do you know what the probelm could be
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: Try sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<z00m> dont know if it could be my wifi card drivers that are installed or not because eth0 is not even in the list.
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: ok
<arejensen> What card do you have z00m ?
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: Has it started the downgrade ?
<bluesceada> no
<bluesceada> doesnt work :/
<z00m> arejensen: the card should work ok because it works on the backtrack live CD, its the NETGEAR WG311T
<bluesceada> it's just Acquire::http::Proxy "false"; in the atp.conf
<h3sp4wn> h3sp4wn: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/apt.conf and /etc/apt/preferences
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: just that .. dont need to paste it
<bluesceada> Acquire::http::Proxy "false"; in the apt.conf and the thing you put pasted for the preferences .. (though with the priority of dapper at 1001 now...)
<h3sp4wn> grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<arejensen> z00m: What does lsmod say about wlan, ath_hal and ath_pci ?
<h3sp4wn> bluesceand: ^^
<arejensen> I'm quite sure the card should be called ath0 not eth0. I might be wrong though.
<h3sp4wn> Use ifrename if you are sure that it is wireless card (you can call them anything you want)
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: hm? they all have dapper
<bluesceada> if you want to check that out..
<z00m> arejensen: yes my wifi card is under ath0
<bluesceada> all dapper repositories i had before
<z00m> but even my eth0 card does not show up under ettercap
<bluesceada> hm
<z00m> eth0 = ethernet
<arejensen> Ahh. Not to sure about ettercap. Havn't used it for ages. But if you manage to find ath0 the drivers should be loaded fine at least.
<z00m> arejensen: plus my card is working in linux ok because thats how im talking to you now from wireless connection
<z00m> i just dont know why they are not showing in ethereal or ettercap
<z00m> :(
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: sudo aptitude (go into interactive aptitude)
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: ok
<z00m> do i need to install pcap drivers for my card to found in etherea l
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: clean package cache
<bluesceada> ah ok
<bluesceada> then i try again
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: update package list -> install and remove packages (aptitude is better anyway)
<Hawkwind> How can I list all of my installed kernels ?
<jaclu> ls /boot
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: ok
<Hawkwind> jaclu: Thanks
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: no packages scheduled for that...
<z00m> arejensen: yes you was correct about running it as root, it works fine now thanks.   I cant send private messages because my nick is not registered
<z00m> [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: Try APT::Default-Release "dapper"; (put that into /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Hawkwind> Why did apt-get upgrade just install a 2.6.15.24 kernel when I already have a 2.6.15.25 kernel installed.  How is that an upgrade/update ?
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: ok thx
<centyx> morning
<h3sp4wn> bluesceanda: apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<bluesceada> hm still didnt work
<arejensen> z00m: Ahh. kk. Good that it works. Came to think of it as capturing packages in the way ethereal does require root privileges.
<z00m> yes i didnt even think about trying that myself ... very answer to a simple problem hey ;)
<z00m> simple answer to a simple problem^
<Hawkwind> Anyone know why on earth apt-get upgrade would do such a thing ?
<centyx> Hawkwind: no clue
<centyx> Hawkwind: what else were you installing?
<centyx> n/m
<centyx> upgrade
<Ash-Fox> I'm at a loss also. It's not like I've ever expirenced that when using apt with Debian.
<Hawkwind> It even installed nvidia stuff as well :(
<centyx> weird
<Hawkwind> I don't see how .24 is an upgrade to .25 and I sure hope this doesn't mess things up
<Hawkwind> I've done an update/upgrade every day and this hasn't happened til just now
<Ash-Fox> nvidia stuff? I saw that as 'suggested' in the repository, but not required... hm.
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: what does uname -r say?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I haven't rebooted so I'm still in the 2.6.15.25 kernel
<h3sp4wn> bluesceanda: Don't know what you are doing wrong just did exactly what I told you to do and got http://pastebin.ca/84900 (I am not going to downgrade mine though because I want edgy)
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Linux Britannia 2.6.15-25-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:34:19 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: hmmmmmm than im not sure
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ca/84904
<Hawkwind> ls /boot doesn't even show the new .24 kernel(s) that supposedly got installed
<Ash-Fox> Hawkwind, that's because it didn't install the base package for that kernel
<centyx> if i dist-upgrade it'll take me to 2.6.15-26
<gnomefreak> centyx: -25 is latest iirc
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: But how do I upgrade from .25 to .24 though ?  That's a downgrade
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: -26 is the newest as of this morning
<Ash-Fox> Hawkwind, that's one thing that has me baffled too
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hawkwind> centyx: Ahhh, dist-upgrade shows me that too
<Hawkwind> Maybe I should do that too to make sure I get all the new/matching stuff
<jaclu> hawkwind: in aptitude go into the packet and hit + on the desired version works for downgrades as well
<centyx> afk
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: hm damn .. i will try around at the weekend then, have to learn now .. thanks anyway...
* Ash-Fox upgrades his system through adept.
* centyx re
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: Didn't you learn not to use silly GUI's after running Mandriva so long :P
<centyx> i use adept when it prompts me
<centyx> but I tend to be mucking around w/ apt-get more often than not
<Ash-Fox> Hawkwind, I quite like the little tray icon that tells me there are updates availible. :)
<Ag_Smith> hello
<centyx> it's just so easy to search for stuff w/ apt-cache
<centyx> and see what's already installed w/ dpkg
<centyx> etc
<Ag_Smith> I want block a program to send via http from my computer at this ip 195.22.198.23/24
<Ash-Fox> Plus, this isn't like Mandriva's GUI utilities which are.. DOG SLOW.
<Ag_Smith> i had command with root
<Ag_Smith> root@gioacchino-desktop:~# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.3 -d 195.22.198.23/24 -j DROP
<Ag_Smith> 192.168.1.3 is my ip on lan network
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, xml-spy under wine?
<Ag_Smith> but the program not are blocked ...
<centyx> you just want to block outgoing traffic to port 80 to that subnet?
<centyx> ^ag_smith
<Ag_Smith>  you just want to block outgoing traffic to port 80 to that subnet? yes
<Ag_Smith> I want block the out traffic to this ip  195.22.198.23/24
<centyx> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -d 195.22.198.23 -j DROP
<Ag_Smith> thanks centyx
<centyx> sure
<Ag_Smith> yes Ash-Fox
<larson9999> i'm a well known moron and can't figure this out: what package do i need to meet this requirement? GLIB >= 2.4 is required to build Gnucash
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, you know... You should really just buy the software instead of pirating it :/
<Ag_Smith> centyx: ithe program not are blocked ...
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, can you open http://195.22.198.23/ in your webbrowser?
<Ag_Smith> centyx: konqueror are blocked for this site but the program no..
<Ag_Smith> Ash-Fox: no..
<Ag_Smith> how to know the port used by the program ?
<Philip5> larson9999: is that a trick question? :)
<Ash-Fox> use netstats
<Ash-Fox> or ettercap.
<Ag_Smith>  Connection was to www.altova.com at port 80
<Ag_Smith> failed
<Ag_Smith> with conqueror...
<Ag_Smith> but the program not fail...
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, ever heard of HTTPS?
<Ag_Smith> it use another port?
<h3sp4wn> Ag_Smith: sudo netstat -lpAinet (I don't know whether that is what you want)
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, heres a idea, sudo echo 0.0.0.0 www.altova.com >> /etc/hosts
<Ash-Fox> It will make www.altova.com resolve to 0.0.0.0.
<Ag_Smith> An error occurred while loading https://www.altova.com:
<Ag_Smith> Timeout on server
<Ag_Smith>  Connection was to www.altova.com at port 443
<centyx> Ag_Smith: ok, take off the -p tcp and --dport 80
<centyx> Ag_Smith: netstat -anp
<centyx> Ag_Smith: that will show you what programs are using what ports
<larson9999> Philip5: sounds like it but no.  adept shows me libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 but that's it.  i'm assuming this is glib2.2. i need 2.4
<larson9999> or newer
<centyx> oh n/m
<centyx> they answered you already
<centyx> :)
<centyx> i was actually working :P
<centyx> my boss brought me Programming Perl :D
<centyx> i hate perl
<Ag_Smith> root@gioacchino-desktop:/# sudo echo 0.0.0.0 www.altova.com >> /etc/hosts
<Ag_Smith> root@gioacchino-desktop:/#
<centyx> but I've been having to use it a lot lately
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, it did what it was supposed to.
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, do a: host ww.altova.com
<v3ctor> makes 09:41 < Ag_Smith> root@gioacchino-desktop:/# sudo echo 0.0.0.0 www.altova.com >> /etc/hosts
<v3ctor> bleh
<v3ctor> hate this touch pad
<Ash-Fox> whoops, should be three W's, oh well, you know what I mean.
<v3ctor> `sudo rmmod psmouse` fix that
<Ash-Fox> v3ctor, help! my mouse is shooting lazers now!
<v3ctor> shoot back
<Ash-Fox> pewpewpew =)
<Ag_Smith> root@gioacchino-desktop:/# host ww.altova.com
<Ag_Smith> ww.altova.com is an alias for redirect.altova.com.
<Ag_Smith> redirect.altova.com is an alias for origin.altova.com.
<Ag_Smith> origin.altova.com is an alias for www2.altova.com.
<Ag_Smith> www2.altova.com has address 62.218.28.233
<Ag_Smith> ww.altova.com is an alias for redirect.altova.com.
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, I stated there needed to be three W's.
<Ag_Smith> redirect.altova.com is an alias for origin.altova.com.
<Ag_Smith> origin.altova.com is an alias for www2.altova.com.
<Ag_Smith> ww.altova.com is an alias for redirect.altova.com.
<Ag_Smith> redirect.altova.com is an alias for origin.altova.com.
<Ag_Smith> origin.altova.com is an alias for www2.altova.com.
<linuxmonkey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<linuxmonkey> Ag_Smith:  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Ash-Fox> anyway, BRB. kernel update.
<Ag_Smith> linuxmonkey: how to past on chat ?
<PyroticShadow> Ag_Smith, http://www.paste.ubuntu-nl.org <-- paste it there, and giv eus the link.
<Ag_Smith> thank
<PyroticShadow> Ag_Smith, Np.
<Ag_Smith> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17753
<flaccid> whats this LTS business? what does it stand for?
<centyx> long term support?
<larson9999> Philip5: errr, if i could type i might have figured it out 8-)
<Jack12> guys icant play the amazon rm files ..not even with the real player..where to get the codec?
<picket> hmm, does easyubuntu works with kubuntu ?
<picket> work*
<flaccid> right, and how does LTS work?
<jbrouhard> Anyone know why when I load rdesktop, i get an error that rdesktop is not properly installed?  Should i apt-get uninstall and reinstall it?
<centyx> flaccid: I think it basically means long term free security/bugfix updates
<centyx> flaccid: software updates. i'm not sure tho
<picket> the LTS is just saying that there will be updates for a "long term" i think it was five years ?
<LjL> think it's 3 years
<v3ctor> means it will besupported for a longer cycle
<LjL> 5 years for the server
<picket> there you have it :>
<flaccid> ah rightio
<larson9999> if i remember what the site says correctly, it means it will be supported for 3 years???
<desarrollo03> #ubuntu-es
<flaccid> cool
<larson9999> so companies will feel better about using it???
<v3ctor> yes
<LjL> hopefully
<abattoir> the kernel would be supported for 5 years, and the desktop stuff for 3 yrs. iirc
<larson9999> that would be nice
<abattoir> the server kernels... to be specific :)
<Ag_Smith> my net stats is:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17755
<Ag_Smith> but I dont see xmlspy or wine ...
<h3sp4wn> Presumably it also includes security updates for apache etc if necessary (for 5 years)
<xplore> can someone help me? tor privoxy and goole problems
<wily> hi all
<chx> hi. I have rearranged my monitors and while Kubuntu was working OK with a TwinView configuration while the monitors were left-right , when I changed to above-below now only Xinerama works, with TwinView the 2nd monitor, above switch off while the KDE login happens. It's on during the KDE login menu.
<wily> anyone knows any tool for wireless scanning
<chx> and this is very annoying because Xinerama is very slow here
<Hobbsee> wily: wlassistant, knetworkmanager
<Ash-Fox> I noticed that kubuntu does not add the video4linux option in the xorg config file by default
<wily> si knetworkmanager
<Jack12> if i want to compare md5sums i have to do that before extraction of the file? sry for that (basic) question?
<wily> lo conosco ma come funziona
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thompa> kernel upgrade and nvidia today
<wily> ubotu: mi sono confuso canale
<ubotu> I know nothing about mi sono confuso canale
<thompa> does anybody know where I can find what these upgrades fix?
<LjL> ubotu is a bot :)
<wily> Hobbsee: i know kwifimanager
<Hobbsee> wily: kwifimanager is terrble
<Hobbsee> *terrible
<thompa> i use wireless assistant
<mixas> tell me a good movie to watch tonight
<wily> Hobbsee: i need something that scan continous
<wily> and when find a wireless sounds or
<thompa> question, if i setup my wireless under networking at home, how do i connect outside at other hotspots?
<LjL> while true; do scanimage; done
<mixas> tell me a good movie to watch tonight
<LjL> mixas: that's a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<thompa> i eventually connected, but I dont see anything other than wireless assistant
<Hobbsee> thompa: use knetworkmanager or wlassistant for that, and pick your network
<wilfredH> can anyone tell me why the new linux kernel is being kept back by apt-get?
<cristiano> hello. i've upgraded to amarok1.4.1 but it says it cannot play MP3 files, why?
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<Hobbsee> wilfredH: which release?  dapper?  it's probably because it installs extra packages - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> cristiano: install libxine-extracodecs
<wilfredH> hobbsee: dapper
<Hobbsee> wilfredH: it's safe to do an sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then
<Ag_Smith> wily: sono italiano pure io hai bisogno di aiuto o dai aiuto ?
<Hobbsee> !mp3 > cristiano
<Hobbsee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wilfredH> hobbsee: after unpacking 126MB of additional space used?
<wily> help me please
<wily> any tools that scans wireless good
<wily> continually
<cristiano> Hobbsee: i don't have it in my repos
<wily> Ag_Smith: do aiuto
<cristiano> Hobbsee: i've already installed all the codecs as suggested on the wiki page
<wily> Ag_Smith: e lo chiedo come vedi
<h3sp4wn> wily: Why would you want that ? It makes the connection unreliable at least with anything other than madwifi-ng
* PyroticShadow is away: |- If Shit Happens... Does Fecel Matter? -|
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PyroticShadow> wtf Hobbsee ?
<PyroticShadow> d00d..
<wily> h3sp4wn: what is madwifi-ng?
<h3sp4wn> For atheros cards latest code
<Hobbsee> cristiano: add multiverse repos - at the end of each "universe" in kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list, add " multiverse"
<Hobbsee> PyroticShadow: [00:14]  <-- PyroticShadow has left this channel (requested by Hobbsee: " get rid of that away message thanks!").
<PyroticShadow> fuck this channel, ya'll are too damn strict... O_O he said "poop" kick him ban him!!!!!!!...
<PyroticShadow> later Hobbsee have fun with abusing your ops
<cristiano> i'll check Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wily> h3sp4wn: but i need another tool
<h3sp4wn> wily: most accesspoints don't like being continually skanned
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@24-72-195-37.cm-dynip.usadig.com]  by Hobbsee
<wily> when i am in my car in my city and i need an hotspot
<wily> i need a tool that tell me where are hotspots
<Hobbsee> actually, away messages are annoying and should die.  but if he's going to flame, he's gone.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wilfredH> hobbsee: 126 MB extra for a dist-upgrade?
<h3sp4wn> wily: That is cracking networks which is not condoned here
<wily> no
<h3sp4wn> wily: Try a script kiddie channel
<Hobbsee> wilfredH: want to pastebin the stuff that you see?
<wily> i'm not cracking nothing
<wily> i search for a free hotspot
<Ash-Fox> kwifimanager should auto refresh periodically.
<Ag_Smith> Ash-Fox:  i dont see on netstat   xmlspy or wine... how to searc it ?
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, you get the pid of the proccesses I believe, match it with that.
<Ag_Smith> how to get the pid of process ?
<wilfredH> ...pastebin is v slow
<h3sp4wn> wily: Its not free unless you specificly have permission to use it anything else is like walking into someones house because the door is open
<Ash-Fox> ps aux.
<Ag_Smith> [16:21]  <Ash-Fox> ps aux.  ???
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, it's a command
<cristiano> Hobbsee: it works now, thx for ur help :)
<Ag_Smith> yes
<Hobbsee> cristiano: :)
<h3sp4wn> !paste1
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste1
<Ag_Smith> but i run it  hen xmlspy is run ?
<Ag_Smith> when
<Ash-Fox> h3sp4wn, speaking of which, do you think mentioning hotspot in my ssid is a good enough indication that my network is free?
<cristiano> btw adding multiverse it is also updating my system with 80mb O_O
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: To me hotspot would imply that you can use it but have to pay I would put *free* in the ssid explicitely
<Ag_Smith> but i run it  when xmlspy is run ?
<shriphani> i got a problem with my wireless
<h3sp4wn> What problem ?
<Jack12> Hobbsee when grub usually boots with dapper, but is there a way to say in the last linux session : boot to windows? so that i wouldnt have to wait until the bootmenu appears and press keys within 10 seconds?
<Ag_Smith> Ash-Fox:  i must run ps aux  when xmlspy is run ?
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, to be honest, I really don't feel like helping you, because all you're doing is trying to circumvent the copy protections in a commercial piece of software.
<shriphani> how do set the radio kill switch off ?
<rzei> could someone help me, it's seems that at least kwin has died somehow, leaving my x session nn-responding to keyboard input.. mouse works though. how do i restart kwin etc? should i do it through dcop system?
<Hobbsee> Jack12: not unless you manaully modified the config file
<Ag_Smith> ok Ash-Fox
<Hobbsee> rzei: kmenu, logout, end current session.  it's a nasty bug that
<h3sp4wn> shriphani: With madwifi ? or which driver ?
<shriphani> broadcom
<h3sp4wn> If I had broadcom I would use the devicescape version (don't know with the soft mac version)
<Jack12> Hobbsee i intended not so much editing the file and setting a different first entry boot maybe commandline : boot next time to boot menu entry 4 or such thing
<h3sp4wn> http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Broadcom_43xx_Linux_Driver/Debian_Unstable_with_Devicescape_802.11_stack
<Jack12> but maybe..
<Hobbsee> Jack12: i dont know of a way
<h3sp4wn> shriphani: That might help you that bug is fixed in the devicescape version
<Jack12> Hobbsee thx
<shriphani> ok
<rzei> Hobbsee: well actually i couldn't see k menu as kicker was down tooo.. luckily through kdesktop i managed to copypaste "kwin" to run command window :) now it works
<h3sp4wn> shriphani: If is doesn't work (because the device name is different you could still use the old version()
<rubikcube> Hi all!
<Hobbsee> rzei: heh, nice
<thompa> i just allowed the upgrade, rebooted, everything is twice as slow
<thompa> runaway process catcher complains every program is slowing things down
<thompa> nvidia seems to work though
<rubikcube> Hi, could anyone tell me how to configure kubuntu to automount usb sticks when I put them in? Thx
<thompa> do i need to reboot a couple of times for the new kernel to work?
<shriphani> h3sp4wn: the wirelesssss worked in breezy ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> no, just once
<thompa> i rebooted once and everything loaded slow, now its up to speed
<Ash-Fox> as for the slow issues.. not noticing them
<thompa> im going to try it again
<h3sp4wn> shriphani: With ndiswrapper reinstall that again if you want but the devicescape version of the broadcom driver is the best
<shriphani> but rt. now in kubuntu dappewr it aint
<Kwukki> hi
<h3sp4wn> !bcm43xx
<cristiano> Hobbsee: sy again it seems like it is unable to play some radio streams: how to fix this?
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Kwukki> is it possible to add a second videocrad to my pc (2 screens) ?
<wilfredH> hobbsee: http://nopaste.snit.ch:8001/7608
<Kwukki> and how?
<thompa> Ash-Fox: its fast now, but everything struggled to load, there was no desktop background or icons for over a minute
<Hobbsee> cristiano: no idea
<Ag_Smith> on netstat i-node is the port ??
<thompa> im wondering if its hardware problem
<Hobbsee> wilfredH: yeah, that's fine
<Ash-Fox> !tell cristiano about mp3
<wilfredH> hobbsee: it's pretty darn big - what's causing it?
<cristiano> Hobbsee: it looks like it's something about .ogg streaming. damn with the gstreamer engine i had no prob at all, instead with xine a lot of probs :(
* Ash-Fox assumes it's the preemptive scheduling
<Hobbsee> wilfredH: kernel updates?  bugs that get fixed.
<Hobbsee> see ubuntuforums.org if you really want to know - there's an annoucements page
<h3sp4wn> crisiano: Are you talking about amarok ? I sometimes get invalid input errors for radio streams
<DeadS0ul> italy sucks
<Ash-Fox> italy won.
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: yep same here
<DeadS0ul> yeah yeah, rub it in
<Ag_Smith> DeadS0ul:  you sucks
<DeadS0ul> =P
<cristiano> DeadS0ul: give us the Gioconda back :D
<Ash-Fox> !sucks
<ubotu> I know nothing about sucks
<DeadS0ul> no
<cristiano> lol
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: I am annoyed they removed th progresive techno stream from radio streams is seems pretty random when it doesn't work
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: i'm listening at the most of the streams, but some still don't work (kohina for example)
<Ag_Smith> DeadS0ul:  tu es a poulet roti ?
<Ag_Smith> :P
<Ag_Smith> DeadS0ul:  tu es france ?
<cristiano> Forza Azzurri e viva l'ITALIA!!! sempre e comunqe :P
<DeadS0ul> naaaaaaaw
<cristiano> Ag_Smith: maybe he is deutsh? :P
<thompa> from log in to desktop takes a few minutes now after upgrade
<cristiano> *deutsch
<thompa> then i get a blank background no icons for over a minute
<cristiano> ok german...i dunno how to write it in german^^)
<Ag_Smith> cristiano: lui e' tedesco ??
<DeadS0ul> haha
<DeadS0ul> naw
<thompa> how do i reconfigure xorg?
<cristiano> Ag_Smith: pare di no....boh :D
<Ag_Smith> Italia is the word champion!!
<smith> i need a c compiler, any tipps ?
<Ag_Smith> smith: install gcc
<smith> hmm ok
<pyrooo> hello all
<Ag_Smith> smith:  apt-get install gcc
<dr_willis> apt-get install build-essential
<DeadS0ul> thompa: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thompa> dpkg-reconfigure just found it, thanks
<cristiano> smith: try installing build-essential too
<smith> thx :>
<pyrooo> i just installed kubuntu and i have major problems with resoulution
<pyrooo> i can't change it!!
<pyrooo> its like 640*480 and i'm 1280*1024
<pyrooo> how do i change the resolution?
<pyrooo> in gentoo i changed it using nano, but here i dunno how to do that
<Ash-Fox> 640*480... Uh, I think your graphic card wasn't detected properly.
<dr_willis> in gentoo you edited the config.. so ya could do the same.
<Ash-Fox> pyrooo, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h3sp4wn> !ati > pyrooo
<dr_willis> but its best to rerun the x confiug tools
<larson9999> pyrooo: err, how about with nano?
<Ag_Smith> cristiano: join #kubuntu-it
<pyrooo> amm
<Ash-Fox> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<pyrooo> ok so i go into commad promt and run that?
<pyrooo> yep
<pyrooo> X11/xorg.conf
<pyrooo> well i go do that
<pyrooo> and try it
<dr_willis> just editing the file - wont tell you what you need to change.
<h3sp4wn> pyrooo: If you are using an X800 you should install fglrx first
<shriphani> guys can i pick any of the drivers presented tre
<pyrooo> yes i have X800
<pyrooo> how do i install fglrx?
<h3sp4wn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ag_Smith> !i-node
<ubotu> I know nothing about i-node
<pyrooo> ok
<pyrooo> thanks
<pyrooo> btw
<shriphani> h3sp4wn: will any of the drivs work ?
<pyrooo> how do i make firefox my default browser?
<h3sp4wn> shriphani: Do either dapper bcm43xx or ndiswrapper or devicescape bcm43xx - should all work but that radio turning off thing is a bug with the soft mac version of brm43xx
<DHGE> pyrooo: http://www.google.com/search?q=kubuntu+firefox+default+browser
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: damn i found vorbis decoding for gstreamer but not for xine :( uff i want gstreamer back in Amarok!!!!
<pyrooo> thanks all
<h3sp4wn> xine can decode vorbis by default
<pyrooo> gonna do this now
<pyrooo> thanks!
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: so why it's not able to decode ogg streams on amarok?
<Ag_Smith> !netstas
<ubotu> I know nothing about netstas
<Ag_Smith> !netsta
<ubotu> I know nothing about netsta
<smith> guys im trying to install superkaramba when im geting this ... http://pastebin.ca/84963
<Ag_Smith> !netstat
<ubotu> I know nothing about netstat
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: Don't know try #amarok
<cristiano> kk
<h3sp4wn> sudo netstat -lpAinet and netstat -wutanp (are too useful netstat commands)
<pyrooo> i'm back!
<pyrooo> works great!!
<pyrooo> thanks very very much
<pyrooo> wow...
<pyrooo> the graphics are awsom :P i'v been waiting for my linux to work since gentoo
<pyrooo> is there any way i can import the backup file from MozBakcup of my WIndows FIrefox?
<thompa> the new upgrade has slowed my system down too much, im going to have to go back to the older kernel maybe
<thompa> at least now i get an nvidia logo
<sdolnack> how do i watch quicktime video on kubuntu?
<[GuS] > yep thompa  i noticed that too
<[GuS] > my computer is slowest right now...
<thompa> GuS; what the nvidia logo?
<thompa> oh
<thompa> its unusable like this
<[GuS] > yep..
<[GuS] > maybe for the kernel
<thompa> i tried reconfiguring xorg
<thompa> GuS; are you going back to earlier kernel then?
<sdolnack>  anyone? quicktime on linux?
<[GuS] > i dont think is for the xserver
<[GuS] > or maybe the kernel or nvidia driver... but i am more sure for the kernel update
<h3sp4wn> Just a vanilla 2.6.16 seems to run alot snappier than the dapper one
<thompa> im not sure what to do, i think sometimes i might have a hardware problem cause windows runs like crap also
<[GuS] > yep but before this last upgrade my computer were more fastest
<jbrouhard> sdolnack: What you looking for ?  I have quicktime running through kaffiene
<sdolnack> can i geta  firefox plugin?
<[GuS] > and in this upgrade kernel were included
<jbrouhard> Dunno
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Try the kanotix live cd if that run's fast you know the speed problem is with kubuntu (the easter 2006 one)
<thompa> i got kanotix here somewhere, ill try it
<jbrouhard> Quicktime was preinstalled on this machine when I got it:)
<[GuS] > sdolnack sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<thompa> i know when i tried installing nvidia 6600 GT always some porblem
<h3sp4wn> thompa: The easter 2006 one at least will load itself into swap (at least then you will know how your machine should perform) it will be quite fast
<[GuS] > is not Kubuntu h3sp4wn
<jbrouhard> [GuS] : sdolnack is looking for quicktime plugin, not java I think... :)
<[GuS] > just today upgrade
<[GuS] > ahh sorry
<[GuS] > i readed bad :P
<jbrouhard> Hehe
<h3sp4wn> [GuS] : Kubuntu dapper is slow simple as
<thompa> h3sp4wn: if it runs fast i know it still could be nvidia
<[GuS] > h3sp4wn, i don't think so.
<jbrouhard> *goes back to working on the how-to
<thompa> my card sucks up power
<jbrouhard> slow ?  Kubuntu slow?  Don't see it being slow here and i run kubuntu
<[GuS] > and is for you is so simple, what are you doing here? :P
<thompa> i run kubuntu on 4 machines, all fast except this one
<[GuS] > dapper is more faster that breezy indeed
<[GuS] > just i don't know what happen with today upgrade/kernel
<thompa> this is my homemade box
<h3sp4wn> Compare the speed of kde on suse / kanotix / kubuntu (objectively)
<[GuS] > SUSE! haha
<[GuS] > yeah
<sdolnack> so yeah
<sdolnack> quicktime
<sdolnack> how do i get it
<thompa> im about to smash it into little bits
<thompa> SuSE, ha ha hah
<londondave> what does it mean when the kwallet icon stays open in systray
<thompa> cd wasters
<Ash-Fox> Actually the speed of KDE on SLES9 isn't that bad.
<[GuS] > SUSE is the more slooowest system i ever tried... adn works! propietary shit!
<thompa> suse is bad for environment
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[GuS] > worst*
<thompa> i got dozens of their cds here
<LjL> and is SuSE proprietary?
<Ash-Fox> LjL, many families aren't family friendly in language :)
<LjL> Ash-Fox: i didn't write that factoid :)
<[GuS] > LjL,  has to many propietary apps yes... included by default.
<Ash-Fox> I still find it amusing :P
<Ag_Smith>  Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node PID/Program name    Path
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: My point exactly - there is something that makes dapper alot slower than kanotix on my laptop (had to switch didn't want xubuntu) desktop run's edgy which doesn't seem to be too badly patched yet
<Ag_Smith> unix  3      [ ]          STREAM     CONNECTED     49293    9625/XMLSpy.exe
<[GuS] > that why exist Open Suse
<Ag_Smith> I_Node is the port ?
<Ash-Fox> h3sp4wn, tried stealing the kernel and shoving that on kubuntu?
<thompa> now my kubuntu is speedy again, it took like 10 minutes to wake up
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: I have built that kernel on kubuntu but you need to upgrade udev
<thompa> runaway process catcher is happy, no clue
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: I used 093 from sid
<thompa> ill try the live kanotix see if it screws up
<Ash-Fox> actually, I'm noticing some lagging on the 'Linux version 2.6.15-26-686' kernel now.
<thompa> Ash-Fox: so maybe i should go back to old kernel then
<Ash-Fox> I have a good feeling this is related to scheduling tweaks.
<Ash-Fox> thompa, don't want to reboot :P
<thompa> the lag may be worse for others esp. with some nvidia cards, the 6600 gt is a pain
<h3sp4wn> I just use the latest rt preemption kernel
<thompa> h3sp4wn: where is that?
<thompa> kernel.org?
<h3sp4wn> http://people.redhat.com/~mingo/realtime-preempt/patch-2.6.17-rt7 and kernel.org
<thompa> thanks
<wily_> anyone knows kismet?
<Ash-Fox> h3sp4wn, hm, interesting =)
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: Interactive kde performance on dapper improved when I used 2.6.16-r29
<thompa> h3sp4wn: are there some install instructions somewhere
<h3sp4wn> thompa: No
<Ash-Fox> ubuntu really lacks in kernel selection
<Ash-Fox> At least, when compared to other distros. The lack of DKMS is somewhat annoying with the kernel modules that we call 'restricted' for alternative kernels.
<h3sp4wn> I was hoping edgy was going to get some of the more experimental stuff into its kernel but it seems like more of the same
<bbw> Hi all
<bluesceada> anyone knows why this bug just occurs in ubuntu? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-trident/+bug/52321
<bluesceada> it's not the xorg.conf, and not just the trident driver
<bbw> Im using adept something to install programs , but i can not select the same programs that ubuntu has someone now about this
<Ash-Fox> bbw, copy the /etc/apt/sources.list from ubuntu to kubuntu
<larson9999> yeah, finally got through .configure
<Ash-Fox> bbw, then you will have the same packages availible on the ubuntu system, on your kubuntu system.
<bbw> k i dont have ubuntu any more only kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> !easysource > bbw
<Ag_Smith> how to delete a rule on iptables ?
<thompa> i rebooted with 2.6.15-25-386 and same problem, desktop barely loads everything is slow to a crawl
<thompa> glxinfo shows nvidia working though and opengl works
<thompa> something else i must have upgraded then?
<thompa> or could it be because i also reconfiured xorg?
<thompa> im going to try adding a modelin for my lcd
<flaccid> when an apt-get freezes up unpacking a package, what should i do
<flaccid> just ctrl + c and do it again?
<LjL> flaccid: pray
<flaccid> lol
* flaccid prays
<rob_> hi
<rob_> hii
<LjL> flaccid: yeah if it really is frozen (do a ps aux and check, maybe it's just taking a very long time doing something?) use ctrl+c, but then pray again. then "sudo apt-get -f install" will work if your prayers have effect
<rob_> anyon?e here
<pyr0> well
<pyr0> kubuntu is real good
<oomph_7> i'm having problems configuring my nvidia card to use the "right of" function
<pyr0> learning to use it right now :P
<rob_> yup
<rob_> same
<oomph_7> i got a laptop with docking station
<flaccid> ok thanks i'll try
<oomph_7> i tried the nvoptions
<oomph_7> and it didnt give good results
<flaccid> hmm i think it just went to a new pkg
<flaccid> maybe its taking ages
<flaccid> its mysql-server and mysql-client
<flaccid> w0a what is the top command
<flaccid> hmm top is top
<flaccid> its not working
<SeanTater> top shows processes taking cpu time
<flaccid> yep used to using it, but its not working, just putting cursor to new line
<flaccid> hmm
<SeanTater> try clear, then top again
<SeanTater> if you can't get to the term, press q
<flaccid> sorry what is clear?
<pyr0> people: game or kopete
<pyr0> whats your choice?
<flaccid> kopete
<flaccid> for sure
<SeanTater> clear is a program that clears the terminal, you can use it if the terminal does not look right
<flaccid> w0a its like freezing up commands
<SeanTater> okay, are you doing anything you need to keep on that terminal?
<flaccid> well i'm installing mysql with apt-get
<flaccid> i can get in via ssh no problem
<flaccid> but i run commands the cursor goes to next line and i can't break, only hangup
<SeanTater> hum
<flaccid> freezes hup
<SeanTater> I also use ssh, absolutely no problems
<flaccid> is there another command to see cpu usage?
<SeanTater> not that I know of
<flaccid> i mean i can get in via ssh still ok
<nicoletta> hoi
<SeanTater> nicoletta: you me /hi/ right?
<nicoletta> jo
<nicoletta> german
<SeanTater> ah
<SeanTater> okay
<nicoletta> and you??
<SeanTater> ?
<SeanTater> English
<nicoletta> ah
<SeanTater> Live in USA
<SeanTater> ?
<SeanTater> That was a short conversation
<SeanTater> nearly two minute
<flaccid> far out SeanTater how do i kill a dead pts/0/ssh login
<SeanTater> use ksysguard
<SeanTater> you can't easily just kill the dead ones
<bluesceada> you can, they will respawn
<bluesceada> normally...
<SeanTater> But usually if you don't connect/do anything for a period of time, they will die off anyway
<teknoprep> hey all
<teknoprep> is kubuntu the best linux desktop os or what?
<teknoprep> holy shit this is nice
<SeanTater> I know you can kill them, you just don't know which are dead
<SeanTater> teknoprep: thanks, we think so too
<teknoprep> ubuntu is nice to
<flaccid> ah i got no gui on this box yet
<flaccid> need a cli binary
<teknoprep> but i prefer kde for a high perfomance machine
<SeanTater> teknoprep: anything you would like help with?
<SeanTater> teknoprep: I use KDE anyway, I can't handle gnome
<teknoprep> gnome is great
<teknoprep> for lower end machines
<teknoprep> kde is good for this fast laptop i have
<teknoprep> hey how i turn the touchpad off ... its synaptics
<teknoprep> on my laptop
<SeanTater> teknoprep: I used it, but it does not have the bunches of little features kde does
<teknoprep> without going into the bios
<SeanTater> teknoprep: It's in kcontrol
<SeanTater> teknoprep: kcontrol is included in kubuntu, it's just not in the menu, press ALT-F2 and type kcontrol, run it chould come up
<flaccid> man its freezing up even on changing user
<flaccid> su
<teknoprep> SeanTater: where in kcontrol
<teknoprep> not under periphials
<SeanTater> flaccid: how long have you been waiting for mysql to install, it took about 30 seconds for me
<SeanTater> teknoprep: synaptics touch pad, I know it;s in there somewhere
<flaccid> i went downstairs for ages
<teknoprep> brb
<sotired> most of my games sounds have stopped working. This is the error i am getting when i run one of them http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17769
<SeanTater> humph -- I don't see it
<sotired> can anyone help
<SeanTater> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<sotired> i tried that
<SeanTater> does that help? ^
<SeanTater> hum
<SeanTater> okay
<sotired> but ill try again...
<SeanTater> I don;t know anything more on that topic
<teknoprep> hm
<teknoprep> wow the transparencies are nice now
<teknoprep> how do i check version of xorg?
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: If you are on dapper it is xorg 7
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<teknoprep> nice
<sotired> most of my games sounds have stopped working. This is the error i am getting when i run one of them http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17769  anyone hgave a clue?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@24-72-195-37.cm-dynip.usadig.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<teknoprep> how i check which version of kubuntu i am using
<SeanTater> teknoprep: there is also xgl, but I've never used it
<SeanTater> teknoprep: files in /etc
<h3sp4wn> cat /etc/lsb-release
<teknoprep> dapper   6.06
<h3sp4wn> So you are using xorg 7.01
<h3sp4wn> So you are using xorg 7.0
<teknoprep> nice
<h3sp4wn> sorry
<teknoprep> yeah the transparencies really took a  up
<teknoprep> ahh
<teknoprep> i need to disable this stupid touch pad
<SeanTater> teknoprep: of nothing else, /etc/X11/xorg.conf shoudl fix the touchpad
<teknoprep> i just need it turned off
<SeanTater> tek how?
<teknoprep> nvm
<sotired> how do i fix "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<teknoprep> is there a way to use say a macro or what not.. in the xorg.conf
<uniq> teknoprep: I've found that disabling the touchpad on some machines is best done in the bios.
<teknoprep> to turn on or off a Section
<teknoprep> brb
<SeanTater> sotired: killall arts and turn off any kde programs using sound
<sotired> how do i reverse that?
<sotired> restart?
<uniq> sotired: what are you trying to do that gives that error?
<SeanTater> sotired: or if you have time, there's a better way
<sotired> arts: no process killed
<sotired> i have time
<sotired> i want to fix this
<sotired> im running enemy territory
<sotired> but most of my games do the samething
<uniq> sotired: it's called artsd, but that's not a solution, it's just a workaround.
<SeanTater> okay, go to system settings
<sotired> im in system setting
<SeanTater> now in sound and multimedia
<sotired> there
<SeanTater> sound system
<sotired> ok
<SeanTater> make sure auto-suspend if idle for __ seconds
<SeanTater> make sure it's checked
<SeanTater> and decrease the time to 0 seconds
<sotired> ok
<SeanTater> apply
<sotired> ok.
<SeanTater> and then try enemy territory again
<sotired> no dice
<SeanTater> sotired: okay, "killall artsd" again so it will take the settings
<sotired> still no sound :(
<SeanTater> Humph
<elvirolo> hi all
<SeanTater> okay, do you have any music or anything on?
<sotired> no
<SeanTater> elvirolo: hello
<SeanTater> sotired: any sounds for anywhere, they need to be off the second you start the game
<elvirolo> i am currently trying to install kubuntu dapper using the live cd, and I'd like to my my existing /home partition for my new kubuntu system, though the installer doesn't seem to allow me to do that ...
<sotired> i dont have any sounds
<SeanTater> sotired: :|
<SeanTater> sotired: That /should/ do it
<SeanTater> do you have esd on?
<sotired> i dont know what to do!
<sotired> i dont know
<sotired> i have the sound set to autodetect
<SeanTater> sotired: Humph -- Linspire had a neat little script for this
<SeanTater> sotired: it would force the program to use arts
<sotired> well, since it used to work it must be something runnign on my system
<elvirolo> can anyone help me ?
<teknoprep> sure whats up
<teknoprep> ask your question
<uniq> seantater: artsdsp can be used, maybe.
<oomph_7> what is a good cd iso app?
<teknoprep> k3b
<oomph_7> cd burning and iso making
<teknoprep> oomph_7: k3b
<SeanTater> uniq: okay, I was lookiing at srtswrapper, no worky
<uniq> oomph_7: k3b.
<oomph_7> thx
<SeanTater> uniq: let's try that
<teknoprep> its only the best
<teknoprep> man i have an ear infection
<teknoprep> and everything sounds all fubar as hell
<sotired> that sucks
<SeanTater> sotired: uniq has an idea!
<teknoprep> like there is an echo in my head
<SeanTater> sotired: whetever command you use for enemy territory, set the work artsdsp befor it
<teknoprep> hey whats the best macosx docking bar?
<sotired> huh?
<teknoprep> one that is exactly like the mac os x one
<flaccid> i just installed mysql. is there a default password?
<teknoprep> the 3d dock bar
<sotired> i used kooldocker
<sotired> but it leaks mem bad
<SeanTater> sotired: for example: artsdsp enemyTerritory
<uniq> seantater, sotired: you can try with 'artsdsp -m command' if it doesn't work without -m.
<sotired> ok ill try
<sotired> where can u find the 3d dock?
<sotired> artsdsp works only for binaries
<sotired> thats what it says
<elvirolo> uh, the text mode installer was much better
<SeanTater> elvirolo: then use the alternate cd
<elvirolo> SeanTater: does it use the original installer ?
<SeanTater> elvirolo: yes
<elvirolo> SeanTater: ok thanks
<sotired> seantater: "artsdsp works only for binaries" is what it tells me
<oomph_7> i dont see an option in k3b to just make an iso image
<sotired> right click the blank area
<sotired> oomph
<teknoprep> i keep getting this msg
<teknoprep> LCD Pannel: ON
<teknoprep> how do i stop it from telling me that
<teknoprep> must be an acpi asus thing
<oomph_7> k
<teknoprep> wow
<bluesceada> teknoprep: there is something about that in the wiki
<teknoprep> the new google browser sync OWNS
<teknoprep> wiki site please
<bluesceada> i dont know
<bluesceada> google
<teknoprep> kubuntu wiki or kde wiki?
<bluesceada> teknoprep: ahm it has nothing to do with kde really, right?
<bluesceada> ;-)
<teknoprep> sure it might
<teknoprep> kde is displaying the info
<teknoprep> gnome did not display this
<bluesceada> then look kubuntu
<bluesceada> such stuff is rather kubuntu specific
<sotired> this is so frustrating :(
<sotired> i just want to pwn some noobs
<sotired> just kidding
<ramonsa> hello!
<chavo> sotired, I just log out of kde and start enemy territory as a seperate session, no sound problems and it frees up all that memory for the game.
<uniq> sotired: 'sudo fuser -vk /dev/dsp' then run ET.
<sotired> can i do that with contrl-alt f5?
<chavo> although I don't have sound problems if I start it within KDE, just kill artsd before running it
<uniq> sotired: that's not a elegant solution. But it will free the sound device NOW.
<uniq> sotired: if that was a question directed at me, you can do it from ctrl+alt+f5 or from Konsole.
<Hawkwind> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<sotired> how do i do this from konsole?
<sotired> log out of kde
<teknoprep> omfg
<teknoprep> its been so long since i used linux
<teknoprep> i am used to pkg_add from obsd
<teknoprep> how do i install a .deb lol
<chavo> sotired, put a .desktop file in /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/ and you can use kdm to start it
<uniq> sotired: start konsole, from kmenu -> system -> konsole
<sotired> i know how to staret konsole
<abattoir> teknoprep: sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb
<teknoprep> are there any repositories for apt-get and kde-apps.org ?
<bluesceada> dpkg -i *.deb
<bluesceada> and .. dunno about the repos
<teknoprep> hmm
<abattoir> teknoprep: many of the applications at kde-apps are available in the universe and multiverse repos
<abattoir> check if you have then enabled
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<teknoprep> nope
<teknoprep> need to enable universe but multiverse is not listed in the default list
<abattoir> teknoprep: you could just add it..
<teknoprep> yup
<m5m> I've lost my 1200x1600 resolution, and am stuck in 640x480, I think because I crashed the app 'Tuxpaint' last night and it didn't exit cleanly.  When I go into system settings to re-adjust X (this is after rebooting) the maximum display resolution available to me is 640x480 ;  can anyone guide me a little bit please on what to try?
<teknoprep> anyone have any good multiverse ones to use?
<abattoir> m5m: did you get 1200x1600 out of the box, in other words, if you revert to the original xorg.conf, would it do?
<teknoprep> nvm
<teknoprep> i got some
<teknoprep> yeah man.. whomever asked me before if i wanna help
<teknoprep> with kubuntu
<teknoprep> naw.. i am a bsd and mainframe tech...
<teknoprep> cisco security engineer .. that sorta crap
<teknoprep> screw gui's except for this one laptop
<m5m> abattoir: yes I believe so, where would I find the original xorg.conf? Do you think tuxpaint would modify xorg.conf to run at the lower res?
<abattoir> m5m: i dont think so, but 'sudo dexconf' would get you your original xorg.conf...
<abattoir> you need to restart  X to see if it works though
<m5m> ok abattoir thank you
<abattoir> m5m: ok, tell me if it works :)
<m5m> abattoir: thanks for the sudo dexconf tip, it worked very efficiently :-P
<abattoir> m5m: no problem :)
<Breadmachine> okay, big problem, i had windows XP set as my default operating system in GRUB, and just updated kubuntu, and when i went to restart, windows XP had dissapeared in GRUB and was replaced with the updated kernal, how do i fix this?!?
<Breadmachine> please? anyone?
<teknoprep> hey hey
<h3sp4wn> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sdolnack> Breadmachine: what's yer question?
<h3sp4wn> or try asking in ##windows
<teknoprep> skrew windows
<teknoprep> worst os ever writen
<teknoprep> only good thing about it is its extensive support from big business
<teknoprep> the fact is i get so much shit on crappy stuff like MS Exchange to MS Sql
<h3sp4wn> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<teknoprep> the only good thing with MS is Active Directory
<teknoprep> and thats it
<h3sp4wn> Novells directory thing is better
<teknoprep> naw
<teknoprep> its only network applicabel
<Breadmachine> okay, big problem, i had windows XP set as my default operating system in GRUB, and just updated kubuntu, and when i went to restart, windows XP had dissapeared in GRUB and was replaced with the updated kernal, how do i fix this?!?
<teknoprep> while AD can support both local and network permissions
<Breadmachine> sdolnack: look ^up^
<teknoprep> AD is much better suited for a windows destkop environment
<abattoir> Breadmachine: go to /boot/grub/
<teknoprep> i find it easier to cross connect from AD < -- > NIX anyways
<abattoir> Breadmachine: what are the different menu.lst files you see?
<abattoir> Breadmachine: is there a menu.lst.dpkg.old or something similar?
<Breadmachine> abattoir: thank god, ill look
<bluesceada> anyone knows why this bug just occurs in ubuntu? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-trident/+bug/52321
<bluesceada> what is different to it, compared to other distris
<Breadmachine> abattoir: i see menu.lst and a menu.list~ backup file
<bluesceada> it's not the xorg.conf and it's not just the trident xorg driver
<bluesceada> please anyone look at this bug :(
<abattoir> Breadmachine: there isnt a menu.lst.old?
<bluesceada> or i have to quit using ubuntu it seems :S
<bluesceada> hm
<Breadmachine> abattoir: nope, just menu.lst~
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: Try kanotix - are you using older hardware ?
<abattoir> Breadmachine: ok, put that and menu.lst on pastebin
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: not really that old
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: How much ram ?
<bluesceada> 256
<h3sp4wn> Kanotix will be alot better with 256 (faster)
<bluesceada> hm
<bluesceada> actually kubuntu just needs under 100mb when running normally with browser etc.
<Breadmachine> okay
<bluesceada> and i really prefer having all the packages etc. hmh
<h3sp4wn> But does it feel fast ?
<Breadmachine> abattoir: okay, will do
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: yeah it really feels quite fast
<bluesceada> so it's ok
<bluesceada> just not so fast with the vesa driver ;-)
<bluesceada> and using the trident driver is annoying because of that bug
<h3sp4wn> It feels dog slow on my 1.3ghz 256mb laptop
<bluesceada> i googled for this bug and others also had it with ubuntu
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: hm.. no it's really quite good..
<bluesceada> of course, stopped some init scripts etc.
<h3sp4wn> Depends what you are comparing it with
<bluesceada> so... i have to go eating ...
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: my 1900+ 768mb ram gf fx 5600 desktop
<bluesceada> < away now
<Breadmachine> abattoir: menu.lst:http://pastebin.ca/85065  menu.lst~: http://pastebin.ca/85067
<Breadmachine> abattooir: god, my wifes gonna kill me
<Breadmachine> lol
<abattoir> Breadmachine: chill :)
<h3sp4wn> Breadmachine: Perfect time to just leave windows
<abattoir> Breadmachine: didnt i modify your menu.lst a couple of days ago?
<Breadmachine> cant, guild wars ladder tourney is ending and im not all that good with cedega yet, lol
<Breadmachine> abattoir: yeah...
* dr_willis gave uo on Guild wars.
<dr_willis> gave Up.
<abattoir> Breadmachine: well, you had a windows entry then...
<abattoir> i mean it should be in menu.lst~
<Breadmachine> abattoir: i know, but the update killed any trace of it
<abattoir> ok, no problem
<abattoir> Breadmachine: i think you posted the same file ;)
<abattoir> if you havent... fine nvm
<Breadmachine> abattoir: 2 diff files, both had same contents
<abattoir> which partition is windows in?
<Breadmachine> abattoir: main one, hdab1
<abattoir> ok, my mistake, they arent the same...
<abattoir> any clue on the partitions?
<abattoir> oh ok
<abattoir> hda1 right?
<Breadmachine> abattoir: its formatted as C: the main physical partition, i believe 0, 0
<Breadmachine> abattoir: yup hda1
<abattoir> you mean hd(0,0) right?
<Breadmachine> abattoir: yup
<Breadmachine> <is a noob
<bbw> Hi all
<Breadmachine> abattoir: if you can, just drop the entry back into the "other operating systems" section
<yogi> I am looking for a way to play the wmv9 files.  Anyone been successful?
<abattoir> oh, you dont want windows to be first/default... like the other day?
<bbw> Witch program is the same or easyer as Frontpage from Microsoft Office , or do i need crossoveroffice
<Breadmachine> abattoir: after this, im not sure, till i figure out more bout linux and GRUB anyway
<[GuS] > yogi, you tried w32codecs?
<yogi> I have that installed, yes.
<abattoir> Breadmachine: ok, so let me confirm, you want Windows menu item to appear after the Ubuntu list?
<yogi> [GUS] :I have installed everything relevent to Dapper from the page devoted to such.
<h3sp4wn> yogi: Which version of w32codecs ?
<abattoir> bbw: you need a Web development suite?
<Breadmachine> abattoir: yeah, thanks man
<sdlnxgk> anyone having issues with downloading anything with gnutella???
<[GuS] > Ok
<[GuS] > you use Kaffeine?
<yogi> h3sp4wn: I'll take a look.  Kaffeine doesn't work.  Xine, either.
<bbw> abattoir , where can i find webdevelopment suite
<abattoir> !quanta
<ubotu> I know nothing about quanta
<abattoir> bbw: search for quanta in adept
<h3sp4wn> !sevas-repo
<ubotu> I know nothing about sevas-repo
<Breadmachine> bbw: try CuteHTML
<sdlnxgk> !gnutella
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnutella
<bbw> oke
<gioacchino> hello
<gioacchino> !amule
<ubotu> I know nothing about amule
<abattoir> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<yogi> Darn!  I can't remember the command to give a pkg list! :-\
<LjL> !info quanta
<teknoprep> hmm
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5600 kB
<LjL> yogi: you mean dpkg --get-selections?
<sdlnxgk> thought gtk-gnutella was just as good as lime wire if not better and all ready installed?
<abattoir> Breadmachine: http://pastebin.ca/85082
<gioacchino> you know the site with all name of package ??
<bbw> breadmachine cant find it in adept manager no CuteHTML
<uniq> packages.ubuntu.com
<gioacchino> I had try to install amule  with apt-get install amule
<abattoir> Breadmachine: this time, i'd seriously recommend writing down the Ubuntu kernel info...
<yogi> LjL:Guess so.  Actually, I guess I need the pkgs, so will do that.
<gioacchino> but it not found amule
<abattoir> Breadmachine: just in case something goes wrong
<gioacchino> and synaptic not found amule....
<LjL> yogi: well what is it that you need to do exactly anyway?
<LjL> !info emule
<ubotu> Package emule does not exist in dapper
<gioacchino> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<LjL> err, anyway gioacchino, it's in universe, and you probably don't have it enabled
<gioacchino> how to enabled universe ??
<LjL> gioacchino: what Ubotu told you in private
<gioacchino> but on synaptic universe is abilited
<LjL> gioacchino: then pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<yogi> LjL:Looking for the version# of the win32codecs I have installed.  Not getting it done. ;-\
<LjL> yogi: apt-cache policy w32codecs i guess
<Breadmachine> ok, now for a restart and a look...
<yogi> LjL:Unbelievable.  It says 'None'.  I *know* I installed it.  Good grief.  Don't think I used a backup w/o, at any point...  What is that URL?
<LjL> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<LjL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<h3sp4wn> http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/pool/dapper-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<yogi> h3sp4wn: Thanks.
<h3sp4wn> yogi: Download it and install with sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<gioacchino> http://pastebin.ca/85092
<sdlnxgk> it's not called w32codecs for dapper
<yogi> h3sp4wn:Okay.  Am d/l right now.  It brings up 'Ark'!?
<sdlnxgk> you have to open up multi universe to get the codecs
<h3sp4wn> w32codecs is not in universe or multiverse
<sdlnxgk> Adept  is what i used  to  get mine with
<sdlnxgk> I know it's a different name now
<yogi> sklnxgk:there is a web page, somewhere, that has all that neat stuff on it.  Can't remember what it is.
<h3sp4wn> w32codecs is still w32codecs (comes from debian-multimedia) they are illegal to use if you don't own a copy of windows
<sdlnxgk> yogi I have seen it too but so much easier to  just search Adept and install it automatic :)
<yogi> h3sp4wn:It'll be a bit... I'm only on ISDN.  Lucky to have that fast a connection next to the Mexican border.
<gioacchino> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/85092
<yogi> sdlnxgk:Got that, right. lol
<sschneider> adept is the very problem I'm here over. Anybody got a minute?
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> adobe flash for firefox keeps crashing firefox
<abattoir> sschneider: what exactly is the problem?
<LjL> gioacchino: remove the leading "# " from lines 30 and 31
<LjL> gioacchino: sorry, lines 20 and 21
* h3sp4wn thinks adept is a waste of time (use aptitude interactive or command line) 
<jacques> bonsoir!
<LjL> hello
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sschneider> I'm trying to use adept to install Apache to run backuppc. I mark all the Apache/Apache 2 packages, hit apply changes, and it hangs forever, never doing anythig
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: if i may ask, is it because of the interface?
<sdlnxgk> you mgiht have to restart  xserver after  install flash for firefox
<bbw> Installed quanta but is not what im looking for , i need to design webpage an need to see what im doing not by commands
<jacques> thank
<gioacchino> LjL:  thank
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Because of its dependancy handling
<kosh> sschneider: apache1 and apache2 are different, not compatible and not really feasible to run at the same time
<LjL> gioacchino: then of course you'll need a repository update, i.e. "sudo apt-get update"
<sschneider> Thanx. I'll give that a try
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: would you mind elaborating a bit more?
<kosh> bbw: quanta does have a visual editing mode
<bbw> kosh how
<LjL> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<sdlnxgk> LjL I use both ways to update packages but love the  auto update with Adept at times :)
<kosh> bbw: however remember, if you don't write the code by hand it will never be very good
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: If you install something with aptitude and uninstall it takes all the dependancies away
<bbw> it worked in frontpage
<teknoprep> anyone?
<teknoprep> wtf is up with firefox and flash?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: oh ok, that way, thanks :)
<kosh> bbw: use view and the vpl editor
<kosh> bbw: frontpage generates very very very bad code
<sdlnxgk> teknoprep did you restart xserver after updating firefox??
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: smart has a gui (smartpm in universe) I would expect that to work better than adept
* Pupeno loves aptitude.
<kosh> bbw: sorry if you want to be a developer you need to write the code by hand, if you want to just be a hack you can use one of the visual tools
<sdlnxgk> after restarting xserver I didn't have any more problems with firefox crashing
<teknoprep> no
<LjL> h3sp4wn: still doesn't handle dependencies the aptitude way tho :\
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: yes, ubuntu is going the 'smart' way ;)
<LjL> h3sp4wn: and it's a GTK only GUI IIRC
<h3sp4wn> I don't use it - I like the aptitude way
<teknoprep> still crashed
<teknoprep> after i did ctrl + alt + backspace
<kosh> bbw: quanta generates fairly good code but it runs konqueror in reverse
<bbw> kosh , can't find it vpl
<teknoprep> hmm
<kosh> bbw: hmm that seems strange what version of quanta do you have?
<teknoprep> didn't crash in ubuntu
<teknoprep> wtf lol
<bbw> dunno give me 2sec
<sdlnxgk> teknoprep might want to send firefox the crash codes and see what's up
<teknoprep> ?
<teknoprep> wtf lol
<teknoprep> thats just stupid
<bluesceada> hm does linux run on a via c3
<bbw> kosh , 3.05
<bluesceada> and how fast is a c3 with 1,2 ghz compared to a pentium III with 1 ghz ?
<teknoprep> does anyone here have any problems with flash and firefox?
<Cornellius> ''A Practical Guide to Linux Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming'' Is an awesome book. With a little more than 1000 pages.
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: It does run on it but depending on what you are doing I would expect it to be alot slower on the c3
<bluesceada> oh okay
<bbw> kosh, its working
<bluesceada> so forget a c3 then..
<Cornellius> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0131478230/qid=1152639588/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1/104-0058797-3657501?s=books&v=glance&n=283155
<kosh> bbw: okay, I can't help you with using it I just know it can do it, it products better code then the rest but all of the visual editors are bad at writing code
<Cornellius> hey h3sp4wn
<teknoprep> sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<teknoprep> that did it
<teknoprep> no crashes
<bbw> kosh , thanks for your help , is there chat for quanta
<sdlnxgk> gioacchino you still  looking for w32codecs??? the package is called libxine-extracodecs
<teknoprep> i manually installed it before
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: afaik, libxine-extracodecs is not w32codecs, then again, i'm not a 100% sure.
<gioacchino> sdlnxgk:
<gioacchino> Il pacchetto libxine-extracodecs non ha versioni disponibili, ma  nominato da un altro
<gioacchino> pacchetto. Questo significa che il pacchetto manca,  diventato obsoleto
<gioacchino> o  disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<gioacchino> E: Il pacchetto libxine-extracodecs non ha candidati da installare
<teknoprep> is there a free version of something that is as good as cadega or point2play ?
<gioacchino> it tell it is old ..
<LjL> gioacchino: that package is in Multiverse
<teknoprep> next question... how do i enable kdeutils ?  or my volume and special button controls
<gioacchino> how to enable Multiverse ?
<LjL> gioacchino: and you don't have Multiverse enabled. append the word "multiverse" to lines 20 and 21 of your sources.list, and also to lines 37 and 38
<abattoir> teknoprep: laptop?
<teknoprep> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<teknoprep> abattoir: yes
<LjL> gioacchino: then apt-get update
<abattoir> teknoprep: model/make?
<teknoprep> asus z71v
<teknoprep> all this stuff worked in ubuntu
<teknoprep> worked quite well
<teknoprep> but i prefer kde
<sdlnxgk> teknoprep what flash are  you tring to install???
<abattoir> teknoprep: KControl->Regional and Accesibility->Keyboard Layout->Keyboard model
<teknoprep> sdlnxgk:  i alrady fixed it
<sdlnxgk> I installed the package called  flashplugin-nonfree and mine works fine without crashing
<sdlnxgk> sweet :)
<abattoir> teknoprep: check for an Asus model, see if it works
<teknoprep> i installed libflash-mozplugin
<abattoir> teknoprep: all these should work out of the box w/ Edgy in kubuntu
<gioacchino> LjL:  I dont understand ..
<_JP> how do i change so that konqueror doesn't open .skz files in kate?
<teknoprep> Edgy ?
<h3sp4wn> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<abattoir> teknoprep: the next Ubuntu version
<teknoprep> ahhh
<LjL> gioacchino: ok, just make your sources.list look like this http://pastebin.ca/85112
<DarkAudit> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<LjL> gioacchino: and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<h3sp4wn> edgy seems to have sorted out the kde speed problems (at least at the moment it is running fast)
<gioacchino> LjL:  ok thanks !!
<LjL> abattoir: will they do that in Edgy?! but doesn't that mean making the distribution heavily non-free?
<gioacchino> it work!!
<teknoprep> awww shit i just used the microsoft natural keyboard model
<teknoprep> thats working great
<abattoir> LjL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopButtons
<abattoir> LjL: non-free?
<LjL> abattoir: oh - oh nevermind, i thought you were talking about something else
<abattoir> LjL: oh, the mozilla plugin... :)
<jay> Is there anyway to add the sun java fonts to blackdown java jre?
<h3sp4wn> jay: Why not just use the sun jre ?
<rui> .
<jay> h3sp4wn: only version "5" is available... causes me some problems... prefer to stick with 1.4.1.
<h3sp4wn> jay: Try to use java-package and 1.41 downloaded from sun
<yogi> h3sp4wn, sdlnxgk, LjL:I messed up.  Gotta start that w32codecs d/l over again. :-\  Guess I'll find out if wmv9 plays.  I'll be back if I have prbs.
<jay> h3sp4wn:  I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean by "java-package"
<h3sp4wn> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.27 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 336 kB
<yogi> Another question: Where is the usual place for a flash video to be stored?  I know it's being cached, but where??
<h3sp4wn> jay: Look for a howto on installing java 1.41 on debian
<h3sp4wn> jay: Chances are it will involve java-package and how to use it
<jay> Ok... cool.
<yogi> I am using Firefox and selected a youtube.com video to watch.  It was cached, but where would it be?  Seems to be using the Flash video interface.
<jay> After 4 years using Gentoo exclusively I get confused by Kubuntu... Ironic.. LOL.
<yogi> jay:Me, too.  I'm a kubuntu convert. ;-)
<jay> yog:  :)
<yogi> jay:How do you like kubuntu so far?
<sdlnxgk> yogi I love kubuntu :)
<yogi> jay:I had multiple probs updating G but have had smooth sailing w/kubuntu
<sdlnxgk> my video works great with firefox
<yogi> jay:kool!
<teknoprep> how do i keep transperencies setttings for a single window?
<teknoprep> or program
<teknoprep> like i want konsole to always be 75% translucent
<teknoprep> within kde
<yogi> sklnxgk:my video works great w/Firefox, as well.  My query is, where is the vid being cached??  I can't find it.
<jay> yogi: Somethings are frustrating me... most likely I'm still thinking like a gentoo "ricer"
<abattoir> teknoprep: click on the top left corner of the window(on the icon)...
<sdlnxgk> yogi I think my just streams
<jay> I STILL can't get the correct version of pwc to install... making me crazy.
<thompa> all my nvidia problems, and upgrade problems solved
<sdlnxgk> if cached maybe in temp???
<thompa> i had a bad dvd drive
<yogi> jay:Some things are frustrating me, as well.  That's why I'm here. lol
<abattoir> teknoprep: Advanced->Special Applications setting/Window settings, according to yourneeds
<teknoprep> abattoir: it doesn't save when i reopen it tho
<thompa> it was somehow casuing system instability, even with nothing in it
<jay> hehehe, yogi.
<uniq> teknoprep: right click on the window bar, select advanced -> window/program settings.
<jay> I've got several things... but I want to get the java thing handled first.. then on to other issues. :)
<yogi> sdlnxgk:I know mine is buffering, at the very  least... that would be all in memory?
<teknoprep> nice
<teknoprep> i got it
<yogi> jay:Good luck. :-)
<sdlnxgk> not really sure how linux does caches media from online
<yogi> sdlnxgk:Wish I could specify the place buffering takes place... :-\ lol
<jay> Grrrrrr... nothing with search suggested by h3sp4wn
<yogi> sdlnxgk:Some of that stuff gets put in /tmp, but apparently not all of it does.
<h3sp4wn> jay: http://www.crazysquirrel.com/computing/debian/java.jspx
<sdlnxgk> yogi that would be really nice since I have other drives  with hardly anything on them :)
<thompa> everything works, after weeks of troubleshooting, it was a bad dvd drive,
<thompa> i thought nvidia or xorg, even blamed kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> jay: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
<jay> Thanks, h3sp4wn... Don't know why I couldn't find that page with my search.
<yogi> sdlnxgk:Yep... that's right.  I have some stuff that I copied from /tmp, but some of the youtube.com vids (et.al.) don't seem to be on the drive.  ...At least I can't find them... probably partly because I have no idea the extension.
<I_Died_Once> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<I_Died_Once> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<yogi> sdlnxgk:I've looked in the .Mozilla directory, the .kde/<whatever-it-is>http cache directory and found nothing.
<thompa> h3sp4wn: turns out i had a bad dvd drive, sucking up memory, causing instability, nothing to do with kernel
<jay> Well... off to try to get the java I want installed... will be back, I'm sure. :)  Thank you h3sp4wn!
<yogi> h3sp4wn:Been there, done that, myself.  I finally went to an external DVD drive (USB) and have had no more probs.
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> why so many problemslol
<teknoprep> kafein can't play .avi divx?
<teknoprep> i hear sound but no video
<thompa> yogi: do you mean me?
<h3sp4wn> thompa: I know - nvidia is easier to install on kanotix though isn't it
<yogi> teknoprep:Gotta have some codecs, apparently.
<thompa> yep
<DietrichR> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone can roll up a deb of Kopete 0.12 with the ICQ login fix checked in today?
<yogi> thompa:Nope... was looking for someone else. ;-)
<DietrichR> Or if one already exists
<teknoprep> yogi is there a basic like all codec pack i can install?
<__osh___> teknoprep: blame US government and the patent hell. try #easyubuntu to get the "illegal" but good stuff you need.
<I_Died_Once> where on my file system can i find the adept repositories list file?
<thompa> so how could a dvd drive cause my whole system unstable?
<yogi> teknoprep:Yep... there is w32codecs, for instance, for the windoze stuff.  The other stuff is avail from the repos.
<h3sp4wn> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages  -  Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<teknoprep> is w32codecs on apt-get?
<yogi> I_Died_Once:Use the source-o-matic.
<I_Died_Once> i did, got a file, now I need to put it on my syste,
<I_Died_Once> system
<yogi> teknoprep:Nope... it's somewhere else:    http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/pool/dapper-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<thompa> h3sp4wn: actually kanotix irc suggested its my dvd
<thompa> you can install the nvidia live in kanotix
<Seveas> !info w32codecs dapper-seveas
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In repository Seveas, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB
<h3sp4wn> thompa: I know
<__osh___> teknoprep: easyubuntu helps with other annoyancies too, like java, and flash and some other things that are nice to have
<yogi> teknoprep:I probably should have said it isn't available *to_me* via apt...
<thompa> h3sp4wn: still everything works great now here so im sticking with kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Kanotix sorted out all the problems I was having with my laptop and I have had only a few very small issues (and it runs so fast)
<thompa> h3sp4wn: did you hard drive install on laptop?
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Yes
<teknoprep> what is this easyubuntu ?
<sdlnxgk> teknoprep you still  looking for w32codecs??? the package is called libxine-extracodecs
<thompa> h3sp4wn: my sony vaio though had some temperature problems, it still works best in kubuntu
<__osh___> !tell teknoprep about easyubuntu
<thompa> in any other distor its 10c hotter
<thompa> at least so says the indicator
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Tried all of them ?
<teknoprep> i got it
<teknoprep> very nice
<thompa> about 10 distros
<h3sp4wn> thompa: My desktop is running edgy eft and laptop kanotix  - and there seems to be little difference (if anything edgy is more out of date and more broken)
<thompa> runaway process catcher is not complaining anymore either
<yogi> h3sp4wn, LjL, et. al: Remarkable how well wmv9's play when you have the codecs installed! lol  Thanks!!
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: i also will try kanotix now
<yogi> Have a good day, everyone. ;-)
<bluesceada> kanotix will also probably have a functioning trident driver
<bluesceada> it's just ubuntu not having it ... -.-
<thompa> bluesceada: make sure you get the preview easter iso
<bluesceada> thompa: yeh i'm currently downloading
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> does kanotix also offer repositories
<thompa> all
<thompa> its debian
<bluesceada> ?
<bluesceada> yeh
<hugelmopf> DietrichR: have you seen the comment almost at the end of the kopete bug? it seems to provide debian packages.
<bluesceada> but some who really work with it good
<h3sp4wn> Nothing seems to be too broken in at at the moment
<sdlnxgk> anyone using gtk-gnutella????
<bluesceada> sdlnxgk: yeh
<bluesceada> in gentoo though
<sdlnxgk> oh ok....
<teknoprep> wow
<teknoprep> easyubuntu owns
<bluesceada> what's the question
<teknoprep> hmmm
<flake> hi all
<hugelmopf> DietrichR: ah, nevermind. it was only checkinstall'ed, so it's probably no good.
<thompa> h3sp4wn: edgy eft?
<bluesceada> teknoprep: what's special to it
<sdlnxgk> mine worked in Debian but can't get it to download anything in Kubuntu
<teknoprep> its EASY
<teknoprep> lol
<bluesceada> sdlnxgk: start it from konsole and look if all settings are correct
<h3sp4wn> thompa: quite a bit is broken in edgy eft - but in kanotix (debian) nothing is very broken
<bluesceada> teknoprep: yeh but what is exactly more easy
<DietrichR> hugelmopf: Alright.  I'm not in a huge rush to get my hands on one but I'm just usually slow to find one when it does show up
<thompa> h3sp4wn: edgy eft is very pre-release though
<teknoprep> getting all the codecs i need for videos
<sdlnxgk> bluesceada thanks will  give  that a try :)
<bluesceada> edgy is very buggy here^^
<bluesceada> sdlnxgk: good luck ;-)
<h3sp4wn> thompa: It feels fast which is the most important thing (except for business type reasons)
<sdlnxgk> bluesceada thanks will let ya know what I find out
<thompa> h3sp4wn: oh, well i need stability right now for work and school
<I_Died_Once> whats the differance between all the different version? dapper, hoary, breezy, etc?
<bluesceada> I_Died_Once: age and stability
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Never had a crash on any of them - maybe 5 mins a day sorting out mess
<imachine> yeah
<imachine> thompa, use bsd :)
* imachine awaits the flame
<imachine> ;p
<thompa> h3sp4wn: is there any reason to run it other than speed?
<DietrichR> yuck
<thompa> kubuntu is very fast now that i dumped the memory draing dvd
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Speed - nearly always have newer packages
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: does kanotix also offer such easy gui config stuff ? for tv out etc.
<bluesceada> like ubuntu does..
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: It has alot of stuff like that yes - and for ndiswrapper etc
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: okay thanks then
<sdlnxgk> bluesceada found the problem will not create directory for downloads even know it's all ready there :(
<thompa> bluesceada: if you want super simplicity try pclinuxos
<bluesceada> i'm away now..
<bluesceada> sdlnxgk: check for permissions
<sdlnxgk> bluesceada did that and still nothing will keep playing with it but thanks for the tip ;)
<bluesceada> thompa: nah i just want it to have a working trident driver and dont be too complicated..
<thompa> bluesceada: for me kubuntu works consistantly very well
<flake> how do i add a shell script to my panel
<imachine> thompa, theres something more easy than buntu ?
<imachine> oh sorry.
<imachine> nevermind ;>
<imachine> ;p
<bluesceada> the trident driver is messed up (though not just the driver, and not just xorg.conf...)
<bluesceada> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-trident/+bug/52321
<thompa> trident huh
<bluesceada> if that gets fixed i might try (k)ubuntu again ...
<bluesceada> or if i have other hardware^^
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: Just try the livecd see if everything works there if it does then just install it
<thompa> bluesceada: did you try editing xorg.conf?
<thompa> maybe its your monitor
<bluesceada> thompa: i used the exactly same xorg.conf from knoppix, which did work, and exactly the same *.deb knoppix uses
<bluesceada> it works in knoppix
<thompa> i had big problems with my 1440x900 lcd
<bluesceada> same trident driver and same xorg.conf from knoppix, but still didnt work
<bluesceada> i dunno why
<thompa> must be kernel
<thompa> if kanotix works just install it ditto
<thompa> why waste time configuring
<bluesceada> thompa: ?
<bluesceada> i dont understand
<bluesceada> this could be a kernel issue because of agp stuff maybe ..hmh
<sdlnxgk> bluesceada I'm such an idiot.. I know the problem now
<bluesceada> sdlnxgk: what is i
<bluesceada> it..
<thompa> bluesceada: i only know kanotix is more debian
<bluesceada> thompa: ah
<sdlnxgk> I saved my settings from debian box and had different user name in the conf file
<xNinja> hi
<thompa> less taint maybe
<bluesceada> thompa: okay. knoppix works .. so..
<xNinja> whats the difference between  kubuntu and the dvd one?
<thompa> kanotix is same thing
<bluesceada> yeh
<bluesceada> burning kanotix 5% ..
<bluesceada> so i'm away..
<bluesceada> i have to learn useless stuff
<xNinja> hello >>
<ubuntu> hey all !
<DarkAudit> xNinja: IIRC, the DVD has all of the Main repo on the disc
<xNinja> hi ubuntu
<thompa> kanotix is great, but for me i need kubuntu because i am working on some edubuntu school project
<xNinja> DarkAudit, you mean the main or base libraries and stuff like that ?
<Kwukki> hi
<DarkAudit> xNinja: I mean all the packages contained in the repository designated as 'main' are on the DVD
<thompa> bluesceada: the kanotix irs is helpful when you get live
<thompa> irc that is
<bluesceada> yeh i'm in #kanotix
<bluesceada> sry really have to learn now...
<xNinja> i see so that no need to download them from the net just put the dvd and install them
<thompa> good luck
<flake> can i add a shell script as a panel applet or to the panel
<Kwukki> can i put 2 videocards in my machine?
<DarkAudit> xNinja: correct... although for restricted, universe, and multiverse you'd still need to get those from online
<xNinja> i see
<h3sp4wn> If you want all of them you can use debmirror
<juak> aqui se habla espaol?
<juak> pa mi que no
<xNinja> ok i have a problem while trying to run a program from the command prompt  it says : GTK+ failed to initialize. Is X running?
<uniq> !es > juak
<teknoprep> i honestly have to say kubuntu is the best dam distro i have ever seen
<teknoprep> holy shit
<flake> i guess i can drag my shell scripts to window #2, but when i open them they show up in an editor instead of executing via the SH command
<juak> someone hava problems with the play the videos?
<Kwukki> hi
<DietrichR> Kubuntu is gay
<xNinja> i love debian...but xbuntu distros is based on debian and nice looks...so thats all what you need debian users :P
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> debian as a server = gay
<Kwukki> whan i put a second video-card in my machine, it will be the default card, and X will not start. Can i config X from bash?
<juak> no debian = kakilla verde
<juak> :P
<uniq> debian as server is very good.
<teknoprep> openbsd / solaris / mini-mainframe = debain being pwned
<xNinja> debian as a server is kewl
<teknoprep> no
<h3sp4wn> openbsd is slow
<mazurski> agree
<teknoprep> yeah ok h3sp4wn
<xNinja> freebsd is rocks for server
<uniq> kwukki: yes, use 'sudo dexconf'
<Kwukki> thx
<h3sp4wn> xNinja: Yes
<xNinja> i'll try to make it my desktop also
<teknoprep> openbsd is the answer
<Kwukki> i'll try it
<Kwukki> cu
<teknoprep> for free
<teknoprep> or opensolaris
<teknoprep> linux is a joke for servers
<uniq> debian for servers rocks.
<xNinja> i didn`t check solaris packages yet
<teknoprep> its for the unix noob
<SeanTater> how is it a joke?
<teknoprep> its not nearly as stable as solaris or bsd
<teknoprep> also
<teknoprep> mainframe and mini-mainframe are in-fucking-sane compaired to them all for transaction based procedures
<xNinja> yes right but easy to use and free
<xNinja> and alot of things to install
<teknoprep> bsd is free
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: The entire freebsd 5 line was unstable
<teknoprep> yeah i don't use freebsd
<teknoprep> i use openbsd
<teknoprep> nor does any company i work for use freebsd
<uniq> teknoprep: please, #kubuntu-offtopic, this is a help channel. And making that kind of statement in a channel like this is not wise. and just time consuming noise.
<teknoprep> openbsd and solaris
<xNinja> i like freebsd   but didn`t check whats the difference between openbsd/netbsd/freebsd ?
<teknoprep> uniq you obviously didn't read what i said
<SeanTater> how are there more stable
<teknoprep> kubuntu owns as a desktop os
<teknoprep> servers are different
<SeanTater> Linux already stays on for unimaginable abounts of time
<xNinja> yep
<h3sp4wn> I have had freebsd machines with 3 years uptime never seen that on linux
<teknoprep> agreed
<xNinja> yep
<xNinja> me2
<xNinja> what about solaris uptimes ?
<teknoprep> solaris is insane
<teknoprep> a properly configured solaris box will not crash
<SeanTater> three years -- how does 1 minute every year effect the actual usefulness of the OS?
<uniq> teknoprep: You obvioously didn't read what I wrote. This is a help channel for kubuntu, please go to #kubuntu-offtopic with this discussion about what distro/os is the best for servers. The general kubuntu user doesn't need help choosing his server OS. Please.
<xNinja> infact i am into sun cert`s
* escay has running a debian as a webserver on the LAN with no downtime at all
<teknoprep> yeah i skipped my sun certs.. went for RHCE and RHCT since i have my GSEC 1-4
<xNinja> i have debian sarge as my main server  web/mail/ftp/...blah blah
<xNinja> its kewl
<escay> agree
<teknoprep> uniq: you didn't read what i said first tho
<teknoprep> so i win
<xNinja> i finished rhce and now going for sun
<flake> how can i make a script shell-executable from the kde gui instead of the terminal
<xNinja> after that maybe i'll go hard for bash scripting/ceh
<teknoprep> i have to pay 7k every other year to keep my certs up to date.. i am not getting anymore
<SeanTater> flake: maming it executable to the making of the script
<flake> as .exe?
<uniq> flake: make it executeable, and make a shortcut button for it.
<teknoprep> chmod +x filename
<SeanTater> teknoprep: GUI
<flake> ok thanks
<SeanTater> teknoprep: not terminal
<teknoprep> right click it and goto properties
<teknoprep> then make it exectuatble
<xNinja> just go to the taskbar or the application menu and add new application there and enter the name of it
<xNinja> then put and icon
<esben> Is it possible to revert the propritary nvidia driver to an older version? Or never one, even
<teknoprep> you want to use the nv driver?
<teknoprep> the default one?
<xNinja> i am thinking about going to knoppix as my desktop ...any one can tellme why not ?
<teknoprep> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<teknoprep> knoppix < kubuntu
<teknoprep> when in the xorg.conf
<ricardo> hi everybody
<ricardo> looking for cool wallpaper to tune up my brand new linux box.....
<uniq> ricardo: http://kde-look.org
<teknoprep> change the driver under the Section "Device"
<ricardo> anybody out there knowing links?
<teknoprep> change the driver from "nvidia" to "nv"
<xNinja> teknoprep, :D
<Kwukki> uniq : ok, i have a working screen now and one with "No signal"
<ricardo> thanx uniq..was looking for some exotic pages though...
<teknoprep> xNinja: ?
<xNinja> just liked that knoppix < kubuntu
<Kwukki> uniq : Did you know what i've to do now?
<teknoprep> ahh
<uniq> kwukki: you'll have to setup dual-head somehow. I have very little experience with that. Sorry.
<teknoprep> yeah it sucks
<Kwukki> ok
<teknoprep> wow there are alot of nubs in here?
<teknoprep> like non technical jargon speaking ppl
<uniq> ricardo: something like deviantart.com ?
<Kwukki> How can i "enable" my second screen?
<v3ctor> "nub" is technical jargon?
<esben> teknoprep: No. I want to use e.g. the 72xx driver
<__osh___> Is there some way to copy a file to make konqueror ask for password when copying a file? I want to copy a file to a write-protected dir. Konqueror won't let me. Is there a way or is it back to cli again?
<Kwukki> it shows "no signal" now
<teknoprep> esben then install it
<xNinja> teknoprep,  knoppix sucks ?
<h3sp4wn> kwukki: install nvidia-xconfig
<teknoprep> then run nvidia-xconfig
<teknoprep> xNinja: yes
<esben> Thank you :)
<Kwukki> nope
<Kwukki> it's not an nvidia card
<h3sp4wn> Well use aticonfig
<h3sp4wn> (if it is ati)
<ricardo> uniq: cool..i'll check that out...thx!
<teknoprep> Kwukki: what kind of card do you have?
<teknoprep> lol
<Kwukki> don't know
<Kwukki> something very old
<teknoprep> why does everyone say ty to uniq
<uniq> __osh___: i would recommend running a filemanager in root-mode. alt+f2 'kdesu konqueror'
<teknoprep> i don't see him saying anything
<xNinja> is this book good OReilly.Ubuntu.Hacks.Tips.and.Tools.for.Exploring.Using.and.Tuning.Linux.Jun.2006   ?
<Kwukki> I have a working radeon 7000 and something very old
<xNinja> teknoprep, why sucks ?
<trappist> teknoprep: check your /ignore list
<Kwukki> how can i install that?
<uniq> teknoprep: that's because I say most things on one line. And not 20.
<teknoprep> i don't have him on ignore
<h3sp4wn> xNinja: I hate hacks type books
<esben> teknoprep: Is that one capabel of installing old drivers? The describing just says it's for updating config file
<teknoprep> xNinja: www.google.com
<esben> teknoprep: I need the correct versioned module
<teknoprep> xNinja: your best resource ever
<teknoprep> esben: ?
<__osh___> uniq: Well, yes, but that's an ugly hack isn't it?
<xNinja> yeah i know but i'll just give it a look
<xNinja> but tellme teknoprep why knoppix sucks ?
<h3sp4wn> xNinja: I prefer theoretical ones - and if I am installing anything complicated I start with the standard config and use the documentation from the programs site itself
<teknoprep> esben: why not just.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<esben> teknoprep: I *have* the nvidia driver installed. No problem there. But I have a program that crashes (taking the box with it) so I wanted to try an older driver. Is this possilbe under Kubuntu?
<xNinja> yeah h3sp4wn its the best
<teknoprep> esben: then just run nvidia-xconfig
<uniq> esben: without having a clue on nvidia since I have ati cards only.. If you're thinkging about the nvidia driver that comes with linux-restricted-modules, you would have to downgrade the kernel and linux-restricted-modules to match the old version of the driver you want. Unless you install and compile the nvidia module yourself.
<__osh___> Kwukki: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20128
<esben> Sounds like I have to do the later, then
<Kwukki> <__osh___> : thx
<__osh___> Kwukki: All you need to know about dual-head. Looks right if I remember my dual-head setup.
<Kwukki> ow
<Kwukki> it is with 2 vodeo cards
<h3sp4wn> xNinja: I think so if edgy doesn't do anything edgy or interesting I will probably switch to it fulltime
<uniq> __osh___: well, not for administration stuff. But I would advise you to never use a root filemanager by default.
<__osh___> Kwukki: Have a look at the config file in #8.
<__osh___> uniq: But you'll have to agree that having konqueror pop up a little window asking for the right permissions would be nicer.
<xNinja> i really thinks to switch to knoppix...but i want to know why teknoprep said knoppix is sucks....if a good reason then maybe i wont switch to it
<h3sp4wn> __osh___: krusader is a better filemanager than konqueror (if you need qui)
<uniq> __osh___: sure, I just don't think that is possible without alot of hacking.
<Kwukki> __osh___ : in 1 word : HELP
* aseigo plays "spot the subjective statement" with h3sp4wn ;)
<__osh___> h3sp4wn: I don't need a gui. I'm just pointing out small annoyances. Perhaps I should go to launchpad.net and point them out there instead... ;-)
<uniq> __osh___: for konqueror that is. as h3sp4wn says krusader is very very good.
<Gioacchino> how to add another user ????????
<__osh___> uniq: Right. Thanks for your help though.
<aseigo> __osh___: yeah, having user switching on demand would be nice indeed ... something that's been discussed but nobody's written the code yet...
<__osh___> Gioacchino: useradd my_new_user
<esben> ok, new problem: Adept and friends claims there is a lock file on the repository (there is no open adept/apt-get/?) open. What is the name of the stale lock file?
<uniq> gioacchino: kmenu -> system settings -> users & groups
<xNinja> i am getting a bad performance in my ubuntu...maybe because i didnt make swap partition ?
<Gioacchino> thnks all
<[GuS] > lol
<[GuS] > xNinja,
<[GuS] > you didnt? :S
<h3sp4wn> esben: run apt-get dist-upgrade and it will tell you
<uniq> xninja: maybe. swap space is useful even if you have loads of ram. You could make a swap file. 'man mkswap' for more info.
<__osh___> aseigo: Too bad my C++ is very poor. I couldn't program myself out of a wet paper bag in C++. :-(
<uniq> !adept crash fix > esben
<[GuS] > indeed swap is necesary... even when you have 1gb ram.....
<aseigo> __osh___: do you program in other languages?
<xNinja> lol yep i didn`t because the other space is for windows and another partition as store
<esben> So it seems. What a poor error message :)
<esben> thanks!
<xNinja> but my laptop is good one so i though maybe it wont be a problem to not making swap
<__osh___> aseigo: I know my way around perl/python/bash, being a sysadmin for 10 or so years.
<xNinja> i have 2gb ram :D
<xNinja> but i think still i need it or thereis something else
<esben> xNinja: Try cat /proc/cpu and check the frequency :)
<uniq> doesn't matter. swap is good for performance :)
<esben> Maybe the governer is not upscaling
<v3ctor>  /proc/cpuinfo
<xNinja> OReilly.Ubuntu.Hacks.Tips.and.Tools.for.Exploring.Using.and.Tuning.Linux.Jun.2006.eBook-BBL
<xNinja> wops
<xNinja> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz
<Kwukki> __osh___ : in 1 word : HELP
<xNinja> its centrino 1.8 and 2gb ram laptop
<uniq> xninja: look at the clock: line.
<__osh___> Kwukki: Help with what?
<thompa> my stuff works so im not screing around anymore
<aseigo> __osh___: python is OO as well ... if you'd used those features getting into c++ isn't tooooo big of a jump ... and it's fun to boot =)
<Kwukki> the second videocard
<xNinja> cpu MHz         : 798.029
<xNinja> cache size      : 2048 KB
<esben> xNinja: There is your problem, then
<uniq> 800mhz.
<icheyne> after I installed the latest fglrx drivers, my login screen is shrunk with lots of dead black room around the edges. To I need to reconfigure xorg?
<esben> xNinja: Mine says cpu MHz         : 2202.916
<aseigo> __osh___: would be nice to have more sysadmins contributing as well so that perspective is more directly handled
<thompa> sorry, mean for other moron
<Kwukki> __osh__ : the second videocard
<h3sp4wn> xNinja: It should run slower unless you are compiling or doing something that needs more power
<__osh___> Kwukki: the config file in comment #8 should show you everything you need. If you have a working xorg.conf file now.
<esben> xNinja: Are you running KDE by any chance? (They have a nice applet for this)
<xNinja> i am not
<xNinja> i am thinking to go knoppix or kubuntu
<__osh___> aseigo: Will talk later. Have to leave for a bit.
* __osh___ is off for some tea.
<h3sp4wn> xNinja: knoppix is a live cd why would you go for that ?
<xNinja> the problem i found with ubuntu that it doesnt has gcc by default i have to install it my self
<esben> xNinja: Try running something that takes some power (a compile, encoding, anything) and check the line
<uniq> xninja: installing it is very easy. just install the 'build-essential' package with syntaptic/adept. And kubuntu doesn't install gcc by default either.
<xNinja> when i saw the kubuntu dvd i though it has the nessesary packages like gcc or other library things
<uniq> xninja: it's on the CD and on the DVD, it's just not installed by default.
<xNinja> aha
<hugelmopf> any kopete experts in here?
<coachJ> i use it
<h3sp4wn> uniq: Is it on the desktop cd ? or only the alternate ?
<uniq> hugelmopf: i'm not, but you can try to ask your question anyway, and we'll do our best to answer you. :)
<xNinja> now i am just running xchat and console but still same cpu usage       but i am connecting through a wifi pcmcia card if thats the problem
<uniq> h3sp4wn: i heard it was on both, not 100% sure.
<uniq> I can check the desktop cd, as i have it right here..
<hugelmopf> well, i was wondering if anybody could provide a package for kopete 0.12? they had debian/ubuntu packages for beta1, but not for the final release :(
<h3sp4wn> uniq: It would be a bit pointless to have it on the desktop cd but not enabled
<hugelmopf> there is one at kde-apps.org, but that is a bit too unofficial in my opinion, and it doesn't have a source package.
<Kwukki> i have one
<Kwukki> for 0.12.
<Kwukki> wait
<uniq> i ahve 0.12 too.
<xNinja> i didn`t make swap because i have a little partition but i think i'll make it bigger and install it again
<uniq> hugelmopf: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<xNinja> can i make a swap file in a fat partition ?
<hugelmopf> uniq: thanks a lot, that's exactly what i was looking for!
<uniq> hugelmopf: still not official, you can say it's semi-official,  even though it's made by the kubuntu boss :)
<hugelmopf> uniq: yes, i know. good enough for me ;)
<uniq> xninja: you can place it wherever you want. as far as i know.
<xNinja> teknoprep, where are you...you was talking and now stopped :P
<xNinja> ok then i'll try it
<hugelmopf> uniq: how did you find it? i searched a long time...
<uniq> hugelmopf: magic.. no, i searched my irclogs for http:// and kopete. it's been mentioned before, you know :)
<hugelmopf> uniq: ok, thanks again.
<uniq> hugelmopf: you're welcome :)
<Kwukki> can someone tell me how i can enable a second videocard
<Kwukki> ?
<hugelmopf> Riddell: you might want to add this patch: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130630 to your kopete 0.12 packages, as ICQ users can't connect without it anymore.
<linuxmonkey> hugelmopf: i got 0.12 and i can still connect to icq
<Sasuke> Hello
<Kwukki>  can someone tell me how i can enable a second videocard?
<hugelmopf> linuxmonkey: that's strange. even the topic on #kopete seems to suggest, that you can't connect to ICQ anymore with 0.12.
<Sasuke> im back
<Sasuke> is it possible to install programs off the internet?
<Kwukki>  can someone tell me how i can enable a second videocard
<osiris> Sasuke, yes
<Sasuke> How?
<osiris> Sasuke, what program do you wnat to install
<Sasuke> I tried installing sysreset
<Sasuke> but says it couldn't locate it :(
<osiris> did you try making a new sources.list file yet?
<Hawkwind> Sasuke: Have you setup universe and multiverse ?
<Hawkwind> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Sasuke> osiris,no,this is my first time using linux =/
<osiris> Sasuke, follow those links Hawkwind just posted.  that should help you get a better idea of what you're asking
<Sasuke> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<esben> Hmm.. I have now encountered this one too many time, I got to ask:  When dpkg as you a question while running under adept, how do I actually answer the questions? I can't seem to get focus on the embedded console
<esben> E.g, vm-player wanted me to ok a license
<uniq> sasuke: you can try the package manager called Adept, you can find it in kmenu -> system -> adept (kmenu is the menu button in the lower left corner.) From within adept you can install applications from the internet.
<whizz-> what do i need to use a webcam on linux?
<whizz-> trust 320 spacecam
<hugelmopf> whizz-: have you plugged it in and tried if it works out of the box?
<LjL> esben: i don't use adept, but that sounds like a bug to me.
<whizz-> yeah, doesn't work, but i plugged it with the computer on
<whizz-> what program do i have to use
<esben> LjL: me, too. Just wondered if I was missing something obvious
<hugelmopf> whizz-: in which program did it not work?
<hugelmopf> esben: i think this is a known bug in adept.
<esben> hugelmopf: ok, I want to subscribe to it, then
<uniq> esben: it's a known bug, adept doesn't support answering questions yet. You just have to close adept and finish the configuration from konsole with either 'sudo apt-get -f install', 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<whizz-> hugelmoph: i'll rephrase my first question: what program should i use to see imagery from a webcam in the first place
<esben> uniq: ok :)
<esben> uniq: and thanks :)
<uniq> esben: you're welcome.
<hugelmopf> whizz-: well, you can try if you can enable it in kopete's settings, for example. or install a simple viewer application like xawtv and try it there.
<hugelmopf> whizz-: you don't know yet, what you want to use the webcam for?
<uniq> have to go play with my daughter.. later all.
<whizz-> msn
<hugelmopf> whizz-: then it's probably a good idea to try it in kopete. i assume you are running kubuntu dapper?
<whizz-> yes
<whizz-> kopete has a blue screen in configure > devices
<hugelmopf> whizz-: and there are no devices available in the bottom?
<whizz-> no; could a reboot help
<whizz-> ?
<hugelmopf> whizz-: it's a usb webcam, right? a reboot would not help.
<whizz-> yes, usb
<hugelmopf> whizz-: can you check the output of "lsmod" on the command line for a module called "ov511"?
<hugelmopf> whizz-: or any other ov51x
<whizz-> hugelmopf: no ov51x
<esben> Wonderful, the bug is non-trivial an awaiting the "thaw".. which just about has to mean KDE 4.0. This is going to be some ice-age. I will write in a suggestion of a hackish workaround
<hugelmopf> whizz-: be prepared that your computer might freeze, so save all your documents before trying the following: "sudo modprobe ov511"
<cristiano> hello again
<cristiano> guys why suddenly realplayer doesn't work good with streaming?
<cristiano> i was watching NASA TV with the realplayer stand alone (not the plugin in firefox) and suddenly it didn't display the stream
<serenity> hi
<whizz-> that went wrong
<cristiano> i have to open the stream with kaffeine and it is not so good
<whizz-> hugelmopf: say again
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: network connection problems I expect
<hugelmopf> whizz-: what happened? did you modprobe already?
<whizz-> no, i accidenlty shut down konversation before i had read what i had to type
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: can u try to watch the stream from NASA TV with realplayer stand alone?
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: that's the link http://www.nasa.gov/ram/35037main_portal.ram
<hugelmopf> whizz-: lol... ok, so open a konsole and type this after saving all your documents you have open: "sudo modprobe ov511"
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: No chance I am installing realplayer on my system
<cristiano> lol ^^
<cristiano> what do u use to see real player streams?
<whizz-> hugelmopf: nothing happened
<hugelmopf> whizz-: that's good :). can you check if /dev/video exists now? or maybe /dev/video0 etc.
<h3sp4wn> Not particularly bothered about them but I think with w32codecs I can play them in kaffeine or amarok
<cristiano> in fact i'm playing in kaffein but audio is quite broken while video is very good
<whizz-> hugelmopf: there is no /dev/video
<hugelmopf> whizz-: just by doing "ls /dev/video" on the command line
<hugelmopf> whizz-: ah, ok. that would have been too easy :(
<cristiano> u can play video even in amarok?
<h3sp4wn> I don't watch video (hardly ever anyway)
<DaSkreech> cristiano: Nope
<cristiano> ah ok ^^
<hugelmopf> whizz-: you could also try "sudo modprobe ov511_decomp" and "sudo modprobe ov518_decomp", although i don't exactly know what they are.
<gatekeeper> evening all
<Sasuke> ok,i installed adept
<ubuntu> hi
<Sasuke> but it wont work,it gives me an error
<serenity> hi
<lopzided> is it possible to edit the bottom part of the kde menu?  as in, the Actions part that includes Run Command, Switch User, etc... ???
<Sasuke> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<Sasuke> that is the error i got
<_absolution_> how do I set up a printer?
<phatechen> can kubuntu`s ircclient konversation usw ASCII signs? dont understand got a german keyboard and i told kubuntu that it is german but some signs do not word (not normal and not by ASCII code)     sign ascii 060 and 062
<mossman> What type of printer do you want to set up
<gatekeeper> _absolution_: I have already answered that question for you what is the exact problem you are having?
<phatechen>  can kubuntu`s ircclient konversation usw ASCII signs? dont understand got a german keyboard and i told kubuntu that it is german but some signs do not word (not normal and not by ASCII code)     sign ascii 060 and 062
<phatechen> [21:44]  <mossman> What type of printer do you want to set up
<phatechen> can someone answer my question or not?
<h3sp4wn> Looks like not
<h3sp4wn> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<h3sp4wn> Someone in there may know though
<Sasuke> can someone help me with adept?
<serenity> Sasuke:  what is ur prob?
<lopzided> is it possible to edit the bottom part of the kde menu?  as in, the Actions part that includes Run Command, Switch User, etc... ???
<Sasuke> Error
<Sasuke> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<Firebird8> wtf
<h3sp4wn> .
<Firebird8> kde just changed my resolution automacticaly
<mossman> absolution: What type of printer?  USB, Network?
<serenity> Sasuke: type "kdesu konqueror" in shell
<serenity> Sasuke: what happens?
<_absolution_> USB
<Sasuke> how do i open shell?
<mossman> ok.  what model of printer  HP,,Lexmark
<_absolution_> it's a DELL
<serenity> kde-menu, system, konsole
<Sasuke> bash: kdesu: command not found
<mossman> a dell.  ummm.  I wonder if it is really a dell, or something else with dell's name on it.  Ok.  Lets try automatic detection.  Go to System Settings in the k-menu
<paulvolk> What is a good program for recording Line-In to MP3 files?
<serenity> paulvolk: try audacity
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> thanks
<_absolution_> ok
<Sasuke> serenity it says this:
<mossman> there should be an icon for printers
<Sasuke> bash: kdesu: command not found
<mossman> click it :)
<serenity> Sasuke: wait a moment
<Sasuke> ok
<_absolution_> I don't see it
<mossman> absolution:  Are you using kubuntu?  or a different distro?
<Sasuke> serenity,im using unbuntu tho =/
<_absolution_> ^^^
<_absolution_> Ubuntu
<mossman> ok,  do you have kde installed,  or are you using gnome?
<Sasuke> mossman who are you talking to me or absolution?
<_absolution_> kde
<mossman> absolution.
<serenity> Sasuke: ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<Sasuke> ubuntu
<_absolution_> i'm using KDE as a desktop
<mossman> ok.  Under kde.  There should be a kcontrol button.  Somewhere under the settings option.  I cant remember where exactly.  But one of the options is printers
<serenity> sakuke: type "gksudo nautilus"
<mossman> You can launch it from a konsole with the command kcontrol
<h3sp4wn> sakuke: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (if you don't already have it and you will get kdesu)
<marcus> Is there a way to remove applications and leave the depends in place without removing the depends one by one?
<serenity> h3sp4wn: he is using ubuntu
<mossman> Absolution.  Why not join me on the channell print for a bit.
<h3sp4wn> serenity: Well he should be in #ubuntu then
<serenity> h3sp4wn: he is new...forgive him ;)
<Sasuke> serenity
<Sasuke> it says this
<mossman> absolution.  just type forwardslash #print and join me on that channel. Will be much less busy.
<Sasuke> (nautilus:6072): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Sasuke> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<serenity> sasuke: try #ubuntu instead of #kubuntu
<Sasuke> ok
<Firebird8> is there a terminal command to change the resolution?
<uniq> h3sp4wn: build-essential is on the livecd too.
<h3sp4wn> uniq: But not installed ?
<uniq> h3sp4wn: correct.
<djrama> hello
<Firebird8> blah why am i asking here....
<h3sp4wn> uniq: Inside the squashfs or just as deb's ?
<uniq> h3sp4wn: as a deb, atleast, didn't check the squashfs.
<djrama> have anyone used irda in ubuntu for getting files from a mobile phone?
<h3sp4wn> uniq: The installer just copies the squashfs to the disk right ? you even get better compression with squashfs than ar I wonder why they didn't just include it in both
<h3sp4wn> uniq: Not both I mean just in the squash
<uniq> h3sp4wn: don't know, but i think it's because it should be optional.
<h3sp4wn> uniq: They have plenty more stuff that less people may need
<uniq> h3sp4wn: sure, I don't know what's the idea behind the choice.
<brandon_> could somebody open a link in konq for me?
<RawSewage> what link
<brandon_> http://www.kingstoncomputerplanet.com/products/?cid=17&scid=06&pid=170600006
<brandon_> now, there should be content relating to a scanner in the middle column
<RawSewage> the middle part is higher
<whil> uniq: According to an article I was reading choice is one of the strengths of Linux.
<RawSewage> there is
<RawSewage> do you want a SS
<uniq> whil: true. but the defaults should be sensible :)
<brandon_> RawSewage: there is content below the scanners&printers graphic?
<RawSewage> no
<whil> uniq: I agree, but the ability to customize makes standardizing difficult at best.
<brandon_> it's just white space?
<RawSewage> in the middle , yes
<RawSewage> why
<brandon_> well then there's nothing wrong with my system i suppose
<brandon_> if you open the link in anopther browser, you'll see why
<h3sp4wn> whil: Standardisation is a bad thing makes everything look the same
<uniq> whil: it's optional to follow standards too, usually :)
<RawSewage> I see
<RawSewage> brandon_, tell the Konq people
<RawSewage> file a bug
<brandon_> i suppose i should file it as a kde bug or something
<RawSewage> lol
<whil> uniq and h3sp4win: I like the customization of Linux, but I am just saying that defaults are difficult to determine in a non standardized enviroment. (Did I say that right?)
<h3sp4wn> How do you know the site is just not using standards complient html
<RawSewage> it doesnt matter
<RawSewage> if other browsers show it, Konq should
<h3sp4wn> That is not a bug if its using some bug in ie standards
<RawSewage> yes, it's probably bad coding
<uniq> whil: i agree.
<osiris> yes it does.  why condone/work around bad code.  if they didnt follow standards, its their fault
<h3sp4wn> Konq should follow w3c standards
<RawSewage> on the HTML part, that is
<RawSewage> bad HTML.  but still...
<mossman> The only site I use that complains about konq is gmail for some strange reason
<RawSewage> You can use GMail.  Just change the broser ID
<RawSewage> GMail works fine
<osiris> i dont personally see the point of using konq as a web-browser, but thats me
<RawSewage> I'll help you fix it if you ever need to
<RawSewage> um... because its a great browser?
<whil> uniq: So by that logic sensible defaults should go to distro's like Xandros, Linspire and etc that do in fact use a standardized type of enviroment.
<osiris> its NOT a great browser.  its a great file manager, that is a decent web browser
<Kwukki> i thought http://mail.google.com/?nocheckbrowser
<RawSewage> you change the browser ID
<RawSewage> it's very simple
<RawSewage> you trick GMail
<RawSewage> I think the Dapper CD comes with GMail already set to be tricked
<RawSewage> so you probably upgraded
<RawSewage> instead of fresh Dapper install
<sotired> how do i disable the little bouncy icon next to my cursor when i open an app?
<Kwukki> andd how can I switch my network interface?
<hugelmopf> sotired: it's in system settings - taskbar (i believe that's the english word for "kontrollleiste" (german)
<abattoir> sotired: kcontrol->Appearance...->Launch Feedback
<mossman> Hi all.  New to debian (kubuntu)  How would one convert a .rpm to deb?  And what is the succes rate of doing so?
<abattoir> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<mossman> alien.. Thanks
<LjL> !alien
<hugelmopf> mossman: which package is it, are you sure you won't find a deb for it?
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<mossman> Not sure.  Apparently absolutions dell printer is a rebranded lexmark z600 Lexmark provides driver is rpm.
<RawSewage> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<mossman> Darn I miss source
<Kwukki_> Can i change my network interface?
<hugelmopf> mossman: what do you mean?
<RawSewage> oh
<Kwukki_> switch*
<RawSewage> I thought I did that once
<Kwukki_> Hi
<Kwukki_> is there a tray program to switch my network interface?
<hugelmopf> Kwukki_: the easiest way i found is editing /etc/network/interfaces (have a look at "man interfaces"), i don't know if there is a GUI
<uniq> kwukki_: what you do mean? change/switch? use another one?
<Kwukki_> pfff
<Kwukki_> i really need a gui
<Kwukki_> that's more aesy
<Kwukki_> i can use the internet of the whole street....
<mossman> I am aware deb based uses deb.  and redhat created rpm.  The dell printer is in fact a lexmark.  Just sold under the dell name.  I have never bothered with rpm's much before,  And I am new to kubuntu.  I was a slackman since 97...  Just asking about the alien funtion
<hugelmopf> Kwukki_: have you checked "system settings"?
<Kwukki_> 8 connectino savaible!
<Kwukki_> Tray?
<hugelmopf> Kwukki_: ah, you are looking for a wireless switcher?
<Kwukki_> nope
<Kwukki_> i mena a normal switcher
<Kwukki_> knetworkmanager is not good
<hugelmopf> Kwukki_: have a look at knetworkmanager
<Kwukki_> maybe a superkaamba theme?
<hugelmopf> Kwukki_: then i don't understand what you want.
<Kwukki_> srry, i cant' explain it good in English
<Kwukki_> hi
<Kwukki_> is it posible to use 2 viedeocards?
<Kwukki_> ( i want to impress my friends ;-))
<hugelmopf> Kwukki_: you mean choose which videocard to use? or do you mean one card with to outlets?
<mossman> Sorry for the confusion.  Is there a .deb repository such as rpmfind.net?
<hugelmopf> *two
<Kwukki_> soory, it is something else then the networkcards ;-)
<Kwukki_> i've 2 videocards --< 2 monitors
<Kwukki_> only 1 is working
<hugelmopf> Kwukki_: ok. i am not aware of a GUI that will let you enable this.
<LjL> mossman: .deb packages that are not made for Ubuntu don't necessarily work in Ubuntu. you might as well install an RPM.
<h3sp4wn> mossman: I would avoid trying to use something like that because alot of the deb's will be for debian - or may have not been built properly
<Kwukki_> hugelmopf : no, 2 screens with 2 tty's or something
<Kwukki_> 2 screens at once
<mossman> Ok.  Good advice   .. Thanks Ljl, h3sp4wn
<hugelmopf> LjL, mossman: if source packages are offered together with the debs (as requested by GPL), it's easy to recompile the package for ubuntu, even if it was made for debian.
<hugelmopf> Kwukki_: yes, i understand, but as i said, i am not aware of a gui that can do that. have you tried "system settings" - "display"?
<mossman> true.  No source avaible I am afraid.  Dam you Lexmark!  Dam you
<Kwukki_> yes, there is only 1 screen visible
<Kwukki_> the second viseocard is not installed yet
<Kwukki_> don't know how ;'(
<hugelmopf> Kwukki_: have you googled yet?
<DaSkreech> What would be a good LiveCD to use to scan a hard drive?
<hugelmopf> Kwukki_: there is a howto for that, but there is no GUI. you will have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually.
<KillerGeek> I've been tinkering with various distros looking for a decent one for a n00b, so I've tried UBUNTU and KUBUNTU of the current and two prior versions. I've got a problem, other distros will play my mp3 files off my Windows server but KUBUNTU and UBUNTU won't. Why?
<KillerGeek> If I copy them to the local PC hard drive, they play fine.
<KillerGeek> They refuse to play from the network share.
<KillerGeek> I've tried different players also.
<whil> killergeek: Have you tried Vlc?
<KillerGeek> I booted with a Kororra LiveCD and it plays the mp3s fine across the network using XMMS.
<Tommy2k4> how do i check outhow much free space i got on my partitions
<hugelmopf> Tommy2k4: on the commandline use "df"
<RawSewage> K/Ubuntu wont play mp3 out of the box
<KillerGeek> Sure it does.
<RawSewage> because it's not propietary
<KillerGeek> I copy the mp3s to the local hard drive and they play fine.
<KillerGeek> The only place they on't play is off the network share.
<Tommy2k4> ty
<KillerGeek> I can listen to streaming audio and play them from the local drive.
<hugelmopf> KillerGeek: which application are you trying to open them with?
<RawSewage> ok, I guess I dont know what youre doing then
<KillerGeek> I have a Windows 2000 server with a 372GB RAID 5 array that I have ripped all of my CDs to.
<larson9999> holy smokes! finally got gnucash 2.0 installed
<KillerGeek> I want to simply connect to the share and play the mp3s.
<mossman> Sorry to interupt, just so I have this right.  would it be alien -i file.rpm
<KillerGeek> They don't play from the share.
<RawSewage> I started installing GNUCash, then I remembered I didnt have any money, so I aborted
<KillerGeek> But if I copy them to the local hard drive, they play fine.
<larson9999> lol
<hugelmopf> KillerGeek: yes, i understand. but what do you mean by "they don't play from the share", i.e. what are you doing, what is the result, and what is the expected result?
<KillerGeek> The filename shows up in the player and it doesn't play.
<KillerGeek> That's the only result.
<hugelmopf> mossman: no, alien is not for installing, but for converting rpm's to deb's
<KillerGeek> The expected result is for music to come out of my speakers.
<hugelmopf> KillerGeek: which player?
<RawSewage> thats because you dont have libxine-extracodecs installed
<hugelmopf> RawSewage: he says that the file plays fine, so what are you after?
<mossman> ok.  may I trouble you for the proper command to convert the archive
<KillerGeek> Well, whatever KUBUNTU Dapper had as default first.
<RawSewage> mp3 doesnt play out of the box in K/Ubuntu
<KillerGeek> Then I installed xmms and it too will play from the local drive but not from the network share.
<hugelmopf> RawSewage: but if the file plays from his local drive, it's obviously not about codecs, right?
<KillerGeek> You're not listening.
<insanekane> KillerGeek: noone does :/
<KillerGeek> If I copy the files to the local PC hard drive, they play fine.
<KillerGeek> If I simply select them to play from the network share, the filename shows up on the player and it doesn't play.
<KillerGeek> I can also listen to streaming audio.
<hugelmopf> KillerGeek: you don't remember, which player that was?
<KillerGeek> xmms
<KillerGeek> And whatever v6 comes with.
<hugelmopf> KillerGeek: ah, ok, then i understand
<KillerGeek> Whatever the KDE default is.
<KillerGeek> I first tried witht he players installed by default then I installed xmms.
<KillerGeek> You know, sudo apt-get install xmms...
<h3sp4wn> xmms is old and buggy
<KillerGeek> I like xmms.
<osiris> works fine here
<hugelmopf> KillerGeek: hmmm, the KDE default players should be able to cope with "smb:/" files, while xmms won't
<h3sp4wn> There is a gtk2 version of xmms
<RawSewage> XMMS probably uses gstream
<RawSewage> while thedefault uses XINE
<h3sp4wn> (can't rember its name)
<KillerGeek> Odd, because from Korroa LiveCD, xmms plays fine from smb:/
<RawSewage> amarok is the default in Kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> KillerGeek: Why just not install Korrora ?
<KillerGeek> That's it, amarok, it crashed actually.
<KillerGeek> Because I'm a n00b.
<hugelmopf> KillerGeek: are you sure that you are talking about the "smb:/" KIO-slave that you reach when typing "smb:/" in konqueror? or how do you access the windows share?
<RawSewage> you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<ChunLaptop> hey anyone here ever have a phone interview for a sys admin job?
<KillerGeek> I browse to the share.
<KillerGeek> I'm a Windows person.
<goemon4> Hey all, i need some help with the KDE Menu Editor, cause it keeps freezing when ever i try to save it... how can i fix it?
<KillerGeek> You know, GUI, click, connect to other places, smb shares, my domain, the share, give it my U/P, and there's my files.
<h3sp4wn> ChunLaptop: Yes and they payed for me to travel to them (first class) for the next one
<hugelmopf> KillerGeek: i understand. let me try the same, just a second.
<RawSewage> amarok is good, btw
<KillerGeek> I didn't have this issue with Suse 9, RH9, Shal 9, or Mandrake 9...
<ChunLaptop> h3sp4wn, awesome, i just had a call from google for linux admin, i gotta call em back but I'm trying to brush up on everything before i call =p
<KillerGeek> Er, Slack 9.
<KillerGeek> It's been a while since I've played and I wanted to know what the dealio with UBUNTU was.
<KillerGeek> Seems it all overrated.
<KillerGeek> I'll find another distro.
<KillerGeek> Thanks for nothing.
<hugelmopf> nice attitude.
<ChunLaptop> what kinda things do they usu ask? ><
<RawSewage> lol
<whil> He has a healthy perspective
<hugelmopf> he is right though, as amarok crashes when opening a file from smb:/ shares, as i just experienced :(
<whil> Interesting...
<hugelmopf> same for kaffeine
<goemon4> Hey all, i need some help with the KDE Menu Editor, cause it keeps freezing when ever i try to save it... how can i fix it? (sry im in a hurry, could someone please offer some suggestion that might help??)
<RawSewage> I'll try
<whil> Could there be a file missing somewhere>
<Murfy^_> !xlibs
<ubotu> I know nothing about xlibs
<Murfy^_> what a shame :p
<h3sp4wn> ChunLaptop: Loads of stuff but they were more interesting what I thought I could do than what I actuallu could at that time
<RawSewage> Yes, it crashes amarok 1.41
<RawSewage> I mean 1.4.0
<whil> I still wonder if there is a file missing
<ninHer> hola a tod@s
<hugelmopf> RawSewage: i also tried 1.4.1, crashes
<hugelmopf> i'm checking bugs.kde.org for existing bug reports
<abattoir> apart from adept, what other package management tool can I use in kubuntu (GUI) ?
<RawSewage> synaptic
<ninHer> kpackage, for instance
<abattoir> i dont like the adept interface... :(
<ChunLaptop> k3sp4n, thanks makes me feel a lil bit~ better
<Murfy^_> adept is slow :(
<whil> synaptic rules
<pygi> whil, synaptic is gtk
<abattoir> RawSewage, ninHer does synaptic/kpackage categorise the packages?
<dark_> Quick question
<dark_> How do I install a PERL program?
<pygi> abattoir, synaptic does, but it's gtk
<abattoir> like aptitude? I'm installing those btw
<ninHer> i think so, but i'm using adept
<LjL> everybody has been advising against kpackage for ages. i don't know how deserved that advice is, but still, for the record.
<abattoir> pygi: oh ok, so there is no qt version of synaptic?
<pygi> abattoir, Ksynaptic
<FisherP> Can the konqueror apt slave install packages ??
<abattoir> dark_: perl programs are scripts which should be executed
<LjL> FisherP: not that i know
<LjL> pygi: i think it's called kynaptic
<pygi> LjL, right, right ^_^
<abattoir> adept just keeps hanging and hogging my cpu :(
<dark_> I have the VMWaretools in perl
* LjL just uses aptitude and he's happy
<dark_> It's install.pl
<dark_> How do I install them?
<whil> never liked adept myself
<LjL> dark_: perl install.pl
<dark_> Thanks
<FisherP> abattoir What's the cpu, maybe CLI might be better 4 U  , I don't have an issue with adept, fast enough for me
<whil> I havent been able to get vmware to install properly. :(
<abattoir> FisherP: AMD Turion ML-30
<dark_> Hey uh
<dark_> I'm missing make
<dark_> What was the apt-get
<dark_> sudo apt-get install dev-tools?
<pygi> abattoir, brbr
<pygi> brb*
<FisherP> abattoir, so are u on a laptop ?
<abattoir> FisherP: yes
<LjL> dark_: sudo aptitude install build-essential i think you mean
<dark_> Thanks Ljl
<RawSewage> that was a nasty crash
<RawSewage> I had to manually shut off my computer
<whil> Ouch
<RawSewage> from that stupid audo smb// thing
<RawSewage> audio
<RawSewage> computer wasnt executing my repeated  ctrl+alt+backspace
<RawSewage> CPU was probably running at 88888888888
<whil> I think it would be easier just to copy it and then play it
<RawSewage> I dont need to do that.  I was just testing it for that person
<RawSewage> who left rudely
<whil> Yes he did
<FisherP> abattoir, I run a AMD64 3000+ desktop. I dunno what everyone else thinks but try the other GUI packages they might be quicker on your machine, but I doubt it have you tried aptitude, it's a CML but it's aparenltly more user friendly, with menus etc. I haven't tried it so I don't know
<RawSewage> what happens when a runaway app eats up all your CPU.  whats the best way to escape it?
<osiris> i use linneighborhood to mount my smb shares, and have no trouble playing music from it
<abattoir> FisherP: yes, i have tried it, and i like it, wish adept was like it :)
<RawSewage> you can use Synaptic, you know
<whil> osiris: That's a good idea
<abattoir> FisherP: it seems more organised, and less intimidating
<abattoir> RawSewage: i'm going to try that and Kynaptic
<FisherP> abattoir, why not, that's what linux is about..choice. Got to go. If anyone can help me with getting an mpeg slideshow I would appreciate it.
<abattoir> thanks guys for your advice :)
* DaSkreech goes into spasms at Kynaptic
<RawSewage> why
<whil> (Crickets chirping in background)
<teknoprep> ?
<teknoprep> hmmm
<usp8riot> TheHighChild: hey THC, you there?
<hugelmopf> just for information about the above: there are various bugs about "amarok + smb:/ files" on bugs.kde.org: 120120, 128753, 114231
<whil> Ty huge
<wilfredH> anyone tell me how on earth I get kopete to talk to irc?
<whil> wilfred: Did you select irc as the protocol?
<teknoprep> hmmm
<teknoprep> is linux just getting really fast as a desktop os or what?
<wilfredH> yup, just doesn't seem to do anything after I added irc to the accounts
<teknoprep> i remember when it was slow as shit
<teknoprep> well fast with features
<teknoprep> blackbox has always been fast
<usp8riot> i think windows seems faster than linux
<teknoprep> not anymore
<usp8riot> maybe i don't have good drivers or something
<teknoprep> my laptop is running extremely fast right now
<teknoprep> plus i have hardware mixing with this sound card
<teknoprep> so i am mad happy
<teknoprep> i used to hate dmix
<whil> wilfred: Did you set the account properties correctly?
<teknoprep> even with hardware shadows and transparencies
<teknoprep> i find this is wayyyy faster then windows xp
<teknoprep> hey does anyone have a copy of cadega?
<usp8riot> does anyone know where the kernel source is stored on the drive when it's dl'ed with apt-get?
<uniq> teknoprep: we don't support warez here. to to transgaming.com and get instructions on how to get it :)
<uniq> to to/go to
<gatekeeper> usp8riot: have a look in /usr/src
<whil> wilfred: Kopote seems to work just fine for me connecting to freenode.
<usp8riot> ok, thanks
<Wilfred> fantastic it works!
<whil> :)
<Wilfred> just slow to connect ~5 mins
<usp8riot> anything i should know before i compile the source besides don't screw up?
<ocjeunesse> salut
<free-son-S> join #ngcsa
<gatekeeper> usp8riot: only ever done it once and it seemed straight forward, I think the location I gave is correct but you would have to look to make sure
<gatekeeper> ocjeunesse: salut
<usp8riot> gatekeeper: yes, it's correct, i found it
<free-son-S> salut
<free-son-S> ^^
<gatekeeper> usp8riot: my memory still work then :-)
<grizzly> Anybody who is able to eject cds without having to unmount them first?
<ocjeunesse> francais
<usp8riot> i forgot the command to untar a file, what is it?
<whil> -xvf i think
<grizzly> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<Archie_Tooth> tar -xf if you don't want verbosity
<uniq> ubotu: tar -zxvf for .tar.gz, -jxvf for .tar.bz2
<ubotu> I know nothing about tar -zxvf for .tar.gz, -jxvf for .tar.bz2
<uniq> ehm.. that was for usp8riot
<free-son-S> as anyone tried to compile his own ipcop with cvs?
<usp8riot> thanks
<uniq> usp8riot: tar -zxvf for .tar.gz, -jxvf for .tar.bz2 tar -xvf for .tar
<gatekeeper> usp8riot: just for info there are HowTo's for kernel compiles in the ubuntu forums
<usp8riot> yeah, i will get stuck somewhere so i was planning on it
<stanks> hello
<usp8riot> tar =zxvf nvidia-kernel-source.tar.gz - it says invalid option
<gatekeeper> hello
<stanks> i have problem with kde
<whil> Hi stanks
<stanks> i upgraded packages and after upgrading everything from panel vanished
<stanks> clock, start menu...everything
<stanks> i have only panel
<whil> Ouch
<stanks> where this stuff vanished, why, and how to bring this back
<whil> I hear there are a lot of problems with upgrading but can not be any help with this. Sorry.
<Archie_Tooth> tar - (not =) I guess that was a typo.
<stanks> well i notice few problem with running programs
<usp8riot> ok, got the kernel source uncompressing but it's giving a bunch of 'no file or directory' errors
<usp8riot> guess i need to run as root
<stanks> almost every time i have to run it twice so it can appear on my screen
<whil> stanks: I think a fresh install is a better choice anyway IMHO
<stanks> e.g. now ktorrent won't run at all
<stanks> i did fresh install todayyyyyyyyyyyyyy :)
<whil> Hmmmm.....
<stanks> will i install twice a day and then loose complete day for configuring this?
<whil> I see. Not exactly encouraging.
<stanks> no it is not. i thing that i will install orig. debian tomorrow
<stanks> i don't have no time no will for f..... with this
<whil> stanks: If the problem is KDE related you may see it again.
<Sunnyblizard> !amp
<ubotu> I know nothing about amp
<Sunnyblizard> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<stanks> i see this problem every time i run kde
<stanks> when i reboot....same problem
<whil> Maybe KDE doesn't like your display?
<stanks> lol
<stanks> haha
<Firebird8> is it possible to install 2 desktop enviorments and switch between them at the session selector?
<whil> firebird8 yes.
<stanks> yes but it like it before i upgrade :)
<whil> stanks: Dapper is known for having a lot of bugs.
<stanks> ok
<stanks> a question
<whil> Okay.
<gatekeeper> stanks: doing a bit of googling the suggestion seems to be bring up kpanel from the consol
<stanks> does anybody know what distribution that has less bugs
<RawSewage> Dapper has lots of bugs?
<whil> hehehe
<whil> That's the word.
<whil> I personally found 5.10 to be relatively stable stanks,
<stanks> this means what? i will not install it every day? :)
<whil> Of course I use 6.06 now and have very few issues. I might just be lucky.
<whil> Stanks: When I ran 5.10 I had to install it ONCE. That is it.
<RawSewage> are the bugs from upgrades, or fresh installs
<RawSewage> I did a fresh install of Dapper
<whil> Raw Sewage: Upgrades mostly.
<whil> Stanks: I had changed almost everything in 5.10 and it still ran just fine.
<whil> Stanks: Never had to reinstall it or anything close to that.
<teknoprep> what is that initial kde program that runs to configure your settings?
<teknoprep> what is it called
<LjL> teknoprep: kpersonalizer, but it's not normally used by kubuntu
<stanks> brb
<intelikey> anyone recall off the tho of your head what 'grub error 21'  is ?    i know i can't use grub anyway  but what error 21 is, probably isn't related.
<intelikey> ?
<teknoprep> yes i want to have to double click stuff to open it
<teknoprep> not single click
<jron> where can i view unstable builds of apps? i want the newest version of monodevelop but i can't seem to figure out if it is even in the repositoy... same with rtorrent
<uniq> intelikey: selected disk does not exist. (from 'info grub')
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to configure showfoto to view pictures thats huge in resolution to a size that I can see the whole pics.. It's annoying to have to zoom out of every digi photo I have
<gatekeeper> intelikey: nope but uncle google says: http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/lfs-support/2005-March/026476.html
<LjL> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<LjL> Cntryboy: so have you settled on showfoto?
<intelikey> yeah thanks.  thats not the problem.  but that explains the error message.
<whil> cntryboy: is there an option under view?
<LjL> Cntryboy: hm for me showfoto shows the pictures resized to window size, by default
<uniq> cntryboy: it does that automatically here.. don't know if i've changed some setting sometime though..
<LjL> Cntryboy: it's the fourth icon from the right (on the toolbar) that toggles that behavior
<intelikey> i'll restore the mbr on hda  and use lilo to boot sda   and all should work.
<gatekeeper> intelikey: good luck :-)
<intelikey> why did they choose to not make an install cd ?    only live CD's for installing is  way to window'ish for me.
<Cntryboy> ljl: yes
<ubuntu> Hola
<bleaked> will the helix-engine be a possiblity for amarok on kubuntu any time in the near future?  it's features far outweigh the xine-engine.. and yes i know one can compile, but i generally prefer not to.
<Cntryboy> ljl: k thx let me c
<ubuntu> Kubuntu r00lz >(
<LjL> intelikey: sorry? windows does *not* have a live cd for installing :o)
<bleaked> ubuntu: buenos dias
<ubuntu> bleaked hola
<LjL> intelikey: (and there's the Alternate CD anyway in case you missed it)
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Cntryboy> LJL: thx zoom autofit :)
<ubuntu> a ver
<usp8riot> obuto, you're one smart cat
<ubuntu> como configuro el espanol jeje
<ubuntu> >P
<LjL> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> gracias LjL
<LjL> de na
<intelikey> LjL i ordered kubuntu install cd and got the live CD   ???    did i miss something ?     you know dialup users can't go downloading iso's at random looking for the right one...
<ubuntu> LjL eres de espania
<uniq> intelikey: the livecd is also a install cd. You can install from the livecd now :)
<LjL> intelikey: well, yeah, the *default* way to install Ubuntu is by using the Desktop CD. i don't see anything wrong with that, and i don't see why it would be "Windows-ish". I was just pointing out there is the Alternate CD if you really don't like that.
<LjL> ubuntu: no soy de italia
<Cntryboy> ljl: gotta go thx again bro
<Cntryboy> estoy de usa amigo
<Cntryboy> haha
<Cntryboy> jk tc
<usp8riot> on the kubuntu site it says the alt. cd is for pc's with less than 256mb's. will the live cd also work good on an old pc like that?
<LjL> Cntryboy: see you :)
<ubuntu> jaja
<Cntryboy> bye
<LjL> usp8riot: no, not really... not if it has less than about 192 megs
<gatekeeper> usp8riot: I have installed breezy and upgraded to dapper via update-manager on a P3 with 128 Mb RAM
<LjL> but then the distribution itself won't run very well in that case
<usp8riot> i guess it's all in the kernel, right? if i want to install on one of my old pc's
<jron> question, to installed backports from the debian repo, it says i must issue the dep http:// blahblah.... should i install gdebi first to issue that command because atm, it does nothing :P
<gatekeeper> jron: what package are you after?
<scabootssca> anyone know how to get a sb audigy2 zs working on kubuntu?
<intelikey> LjL it doesn't allow any installation options, (or at most extreemly few) and is legacy hardware intallerant, i.e. 256M ram just to boot... won't install without formating a partition. and other things that i could do with the hoary install cd.      was just wondering why they shipped the live-CD as the default installer, that's all.
<jron> the newest monodevelop, and a version of rtorrent that doesnt such, gatekeeper
<jron> im new from gentoo, so not really use to how the deb repo is maintained... but everyone in the normal repo is way too old for me =(
<gatekeeper> jron: ok, not sure what using the debian repos would do, I think there are some differences between the two but don't know enough to help you sorry :-(
<LjL> intelikey: ok, i have some issues with the Ubiquity installer too, i think they released it a little too soon. but it just needs to be made better
<teknoprep> YAY
<teknoprep> i got cadega... my stupid account with them still works
<svivian> Need assistance with rdesktop and nvidia video
<jron> gatekeeper: i was pretty sure most all the ubuntu repos were almost mirror images of the debian repos.
<LjL> intelikey: as for failing on older hardware, well... i'm afraid that's not much of a priority, like it or not :(
<LjL> jron: not really, no
<LjL> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<LjL> generally Debian packages aren't compatible with Ubuntu
<teknoprep> hmmm
<jron> ah, k
<grizzly> ejecting cds without having to unmount them first? anybody??
<intelikey> LjL as for the reason i used the phrase window'ish  was a referance to the attitude of the installer. "i'm going to install what i want to install where i want to install it, without asking the owner any questions"    the more 'automated' it bevomes the more window'ish,  and the less *nix.   imo
<gatekeeper> jron: you may well be right, so far my technical knowledge doesn't extend that far
<teknoprep> use openbsd for a server
<teknoprep> end of story
<jron> blah, i can't even see what version of monodevelop is in the repo through adept's installer =(
<gatekeeper> I had a feeling that might be the case
<gatekeeper> jron: use synaptic
<whil> i like synaptic even if it is gtk
<bluesceada> grizzly: use "ivman"
<gatekeeper> jron: if you are using firefox there is a package search engine included
<bluesceada> grizzly: it will then unmount when you press the button
<jron> gatekeeper: k
<RawSewage> how do you make a quick shell script to put in the StartUp folder to run a program at startup
<bluesceada> and eject..
<LjL> jron, gatekeeper: or you can just type "apt:/" anywhere KDE accepts an URL (e.g. Konqueror) ;-)
<intelikey> well i have moved my fresh install of kubuntu from /dev/hdc1 to /dev/hdb so i need to reboot and see how it runs.    peace all
<bluesceada> now i have to go though .. good night
<gatekeeper> jron: cool thanx :-)
<jron> ahh, nice feature LjL
<gatekeeper> I like that
<gatekeeper> LjL: thanx for the info :-)
<usp8riot> i'm using make xconfig. does anyone know how to use the module? i type m but nothing's changing
<intelikey> i left permaturely.  not finished moving files...
<haary> Does anyone know a good ekiga (aka gnome-meeting) alternative? I don't want to install the gnome-stuff
<angasule> is it ok to edit /etc/environment directly? I want to change LANG and LANGUAGE as well as add QT_IM_MODULE and GTK_IM_MODULE (so that scim works directly)
<intelikey> angasule sure it is.
<angasule> okie dokie, it'd be nice to know *why* it was set to en_AU to start with, but hopefully this will get rid of that oddity
* intelikey uses LANG=C
<iain_> after I manually installed the latest ATI drivers, my login screen is shrunk with lots of dead black room around the edges. To I need to reconfigure xorg?
#kubuntu 2006-07-12
<jron> thanks for all the help guys, slowly getting this down :P
<gatekeeper> iain_: is this what you are after? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<angasule> iain_: it could be because you're using a different resolution, so check the monitor knobs, too
<albert_> hola
<iain_> gatekeeper:  and angasule thanks guys
<iain_> :)
<angasule> np
<Chanika> I'm in the middle of installing dapper for the first time on my laptop... why will it only let me create ext2 partitions, not ext3 or reiserfs?
<intelikey> Chanika you can add a journal afterwards.   as to your question, idk.  guess it's just acting "window'ish"...  heh
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> does anyone use amarok ? musicbrainz tagging doesn't work here
<Chanika> intelikey: yuck. I'll just use cfdisk to set up my partitions once again... kinda silly that kubuntu still doesn't have a usable partitioner
<abattoir> Chanika: using the Live CD Installer?
<Chanika> abattoir: yeah
<abattoir> Chanika: oh, ok then, i guess you'd have to do that
<elvirolo> ?
<intelikey> Chanika it does have a usable partitioner.   partition has nothing to do with file-system  mketfs -j /dev/blah
<intelikey> errr mke2fs
<abattoir> if you have the alternate cd, that handles different types of partition systems
<gatekeeper> Chanika: blame GParted I think that is what it uses
<Chanika> I'm not sure I trust a graphical program to set up my partitions safely anyways. don't want anything happening to my gentoo install :)
<abattoir> *filesystems
<Chanika> intelikey: if it won't let me choose anything other than ext2, I don't consider it usable
<intelikey> Chanika you missed the point.  that's not the partitioner.  that's the formater
<Chanika> abattoir: ahh. maybe I'll download that too then. but the livecd is so pretty!
<Chanika> intelikey: in the gui they're mixed together, though
<intelikey> yeah i know.  and i hate that.
<abattoir> Chanika: indeed, else you could format the partition using your fav filesystem separately and then install
<intelikey> if you switch to a console you can partition and them format as you like.  but the installer will fail because it is not the app doing the work... thus i consider that a broken installer.   "window'ish"
<Chanika> oh, and it detected my wireless nicely, which amazed me... but dhcp's not working. maybe my neighbours clued in
<free-son-S> please i've some error with a ./make.sh prefetch like this one: wget error in lfs/apache !! please where can i found the version request of apache i need to place it manualy in /cache/  ?
<Chanika> intelikey: it'll fail?? eew! the breezy insstaller was fine with me just picking a pre-set-up partiiton
<intelikey> hmmm detected your wireless card...  didn't detect my usb printer.
<free-son-S> i'm compiling an ipcop 1.4.10
<intelikey> Chanika yep.
<gatekeeper> doesn't the alt version of the dapper iso do that?
<jron> can anyone recommend a good app to kill tasks? ps -x isnt cutting it =( i need point and click
<abattoir> jron:  xkill ?
<jron> abattoir: i need a way to kill stuff running in the background, not just windows =(
<intelikey> hoary detected the printer.  hp pcs 750    not that ancient...   but dapper isn't able to find it.   althouth  lswh see's it just fine  and so does  the gui hardware manager.   cups is clueless about it tho
<intelikey> jron xtop
<jron> intelikey: not seeing that in the repo =(
<intelikey> jron should be installed....  it's part of the psutils or something.   or just "top" or even  "sudo kill -9 `pidof blah` "
<jron> intelikey: that is what i want to avoid, i want something like tastmanager for windows =(
<jron> tired of ps-x kill -9 56774 =(
<OOD> jron: ksysguard ?
<Chanika> wait... it does allow me to format as ext3. after choosing ext2. silly thing
<jpatrick> jron: Ctrl-Escape
<gatekeeper> jron: KSysguard ?
<intelikey> jron so type 'sudo xtop' and see what happens
<jron> command not found. intelikey
<intelikey> Chanika like i said the very first time.... the partition type has nothing to do with the fs type.   you could make an ntfs partition and mke2fs -j on it.  and it would be ext3 with an ntfs signature...
<jron> thanks gatekeeper, ksysguard was just what i was looking for.
<DrBair> i have a system with many missing or damaged system files... anyway I can make dpkg go through a repair the damage?
<gatekeeper> jron: excellent off to bed now good luck :-)
<jron> thank you much =)
<unix_infidel> DrBair: how are they damaged?
<unix_infidel> and which files?
<gatekeeper> jron: most welcome :-)
<unix_infidel> just the disk in general?
<intelikey> DrBair yeah. well sorta    like this.
<intelikey> apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<DrBair> unix_infidel: damaged by a failed drive.. I was able to pick up most the pieces
<DrBair> initrd is corrupt... so the system doesn't boot so well
<DrBair> but chrooting seems to be running smoothly
<unix_infidel> DrBair: so most of your configuration and essential non system files are backed up?
<intelikey> man mkinitrd     or   man mkinitramfs
<intelikey> DrBair ^
<DrBair> unix_infidel: home directory is safe
<jmichaelx> i recently install the 686 kernel on a few of my PCs... but today i saw the update notifier in the panel, i clicked it , and among other things, it is wanting to install the i386 kernel again, why is this?
<jmichaelx> well, i guess i'll see, i told it to update everything
<jmichaelx> should a person un-install the i386 kernel after the i686 kernel is installed?
<OOD> no, you can have both kernels installed
<jmichaelx> ok
<jmichaelx> that really confused me
<zeioth> uf xD
<zeioth> YA TA
<diego> coll
<diego> hheheh
<unix_infidel> DrBair: then you should be just fine with backing up your configuration stuff and just reinstalling or using your backup archives to restore the system?
<arseniq> i cant play the mp3 files on my ntfs partition what can be the reason?
<unix_infidel> arseniq: you should be able to, if they are wma or some proprietary format then they might not play.
<unix_infidel> you need to download specific codecs for those.
<arseniq> no its all my mp3 archive
<unix_infidel> arseniq: what media player.
<unix_infidel> try it with mplayer and see what errors it gives you.
<arseniq> also i copied one of them to my desktop but didnt play
<arseniq> player is amarok
<crimsun> did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<arseniq> it plays the ogg file in example folder
<unix_infidel> when you mean it didnt play....the spectrum analyzer showed activity?
<unix_infidel> but you dont get sound?
<arseniq> no no it skips the file
<crimsun> arseniq: what's the output from ``dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs|grep ^ii''?
<arseniq> by the way kaffeine also doesnt play the files
<arseniq> crimsun: output is nothing
<crimsun> arseniq: then you won't be able to play mp3s in amarok by default.
<crimsun> !restricted > arseniq
<Cntryboy_> Does anyone know if linux has a linux washer sorta like window washer, that cleans all recent files, cookies and everything?
<arseniq> mp3 is a restricted format though wow crazy
<jpatrick> Cntryboy_: there's a program called Kleansweep
<Cntryboy_> jpatrick: it won't clear the var/cache/archive folder though right?
<jpatrick> Cntryboy_: apt-cache clean
<Cntryboy_> yah playing poker didn't have time to think
<Cntryboy_> oops sorry
<Cntryboy_> i mean, I don't wanna clear that folder
<Cntryboy_> will kleansweep clean it or not
<jpatrick> Cntryboy_: not unless you tell it to
<brandon_> http://www.lyrics007.com/Coldplay Lyrics/White Shadows Lyrics.html
<Cntryboy_> jpatrick: kk thx man
<brandon_> can anyone view these lyrics using konqueror?
<jpatrick> brandon_: i can
<brandon_> you can?
<brandon_> they show up in konq?
<brandon_> using what version of kde?
<jpatrick> Yes
<jpatrick> 3.5.2
<brandon_> aaaah
<jpatrick> brandon_: http://www.lyriki.com/index.php?title=Coldplay
<brandon_> the point i'm kaing is that i'm finding that there are a lot of websites that don't work right in konq anymore
<brandon_> and 3.5.2 is not the latest version
<brandon_> i can open these links in firedink or opera and they work
<arseniq> hmm the document sais i should be using synaptic
<jmichaelx> when i upgraded to 3.5.3 on my desktop, some things quit working.... the video slowed way down, and screen savers would no longer work at all...
<sotired> ugh i am having one problem after another today
<OOD> jmichaelx: the screensavers not working is a bug, but there's a fix to it
<sotired> all of a sudden anything i download or unzip doesnt appear in kde...only in the konsole
<jmichaelx> OOD: i am glad to know that. i actually mentioned it to riddell when i first encountered it
<sotired> whats goin on?
<OOD> jmichaelx: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6212.0
<LjL> sotired: err, what do you mean "appear in KDE"?
<grizzly> usb automounting permission problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17787
<LjL> (and "appear in konsole")
<jmichaelx> OOD: the biggest issue, though, was what it did to my video. now i am scared of it... i wound up having to reinstall kubuntu
<OOD> jmichaelx: i haven't had any video problems, haven't heard about this problem either
<sotired> LjL: on my desktop or in konqeoror the new files dont appear. But if i goto the directory from a terminal (konsole) i can see the fioles
<Cntryboy> grr i hate dialup
<Cntryboy> who told me about kleansweep?
<jmichaelx> OOD: i think i will leave 3.5.3 alone.... ill upgrade down the road some time when the next KDE is released
<LjL> sotired: well, if they don't appear on the desktop, it's because you're not saving them on the desktop. in konqueror, of course, you would have to go to the correct directory (i.e. the one the file was saved in) - can you positively say you're doing that?
<sotired> i am saving them there...they are there
<Cntryboy> Does perl come with kubuntu?
<jpatrick> Cntryboy: yes
<Cntryboy> Trying to get kleansweep working, it tries to load with bouncing icon but never opens
<Cntryboy> okay then, how can i check if I have kde lib. files
<jpatrick> Cntryboy: you ran it in konsole?
<Cntryboy> jpatrick: nah under system I think
<sotired> ljl: even if i unzip a something...i can only see the new files from a terminal in that directory...if i look in the same directory from the gui i dont see anything but the files that were already there
<Cntryboy> konsole works
<Cntryboy> but, it doesn't by icon in systems
<jpatrick> :/
<sotired> ljl: i am 100% sure i am using the correct directories
<jpatrick> Cntryboy: check the kmenu entry's command
<LjL> sotired: i assume you've tried pressing F5 to refresh the contents in konqueror.  perhaps you've created/unzipped those files as root?
<sotired> I've refreshed the desktop to no avail. and i am not doing any of these things as root
<Cntryboy> jpatrick: how do I do that, ususally I can right click files, but the icons in system just says edit, which doesn't show me anything
<LjL> sotired: what if you explicitely create a file in konqueror or on the desktop by using the right-click menu?
<sotired> that works
<jpatrick> Cntryboy: should show it
<LjL> sotired: can you do a "ls -l" from inside the desktop directory (or any directory where you have files that don't show up), and paste the results into the pastebin?
<Cntryboy> jpatrick: i copied it to desktop and went to properties and it says: kdesu kleansweep
<Cntryboy> for command that is
<jpatrick> ah
<jpatrick> maybe kdesu's failing
<Cntryboy> everything else works okay
<Cntryboy> worked this time odd
<Cntryboy> i had to enter root pw though, which is okay, maybe it did fail the first try
<sotired> LjL: kxdocker-1.1.4a.tar.bz2 is the file i cant see, as an example http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17790
<Cntryboy> I'm kinda scared to use this because I could wipe out files I need lol
<LjL> sotired: it's quite weird really.
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: You won't cause that much trouble I bet
<Cntryboy> h3sp4wn: what do ya mean
<natan-> if i have a bash script i want to run all the time what is the best way to implement that?
<sotired> ljl: dont see anything off
<sotired> ?
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: Things rarely go wrong with kubuntu
<arseniq> i also see tv like scanlines on all images is this normal?
<LjL> sotired: the ls output looks alright. have you tried just logging off and on again on KDE? perhaps it's just a temporary quirk of some sorts
<arseniq> same scanlines on avi files too
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: What are the files you need for ?
<sotired> ljl: tried that :) ...but ill try again
<LjL> natan-: if you only need it to do something at certain times (perhaps every minute), use cron. otherwise... dunno. what kind of thing would that be?
<natan-> hmmm cron
<natan-> what is that?
<LjL> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a decent howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<natan-> basically i have a script that downloads something to /tmp/ for another program to read
<natan-> and i need execute it just once on startup
<h3sp4wn> Try anacron over cron (is yourmachine is off sometimes)
<natan-> or i guess i could just have it run with no while loop and have cron take care of it
<natan-> its always on basically
<LjL> then if you only need it to run at startup you don't need it running all the time, do you?
<natan-> atleast when i need this to run
<h3sp4wn> That would slow the system down
<natan-> i supose not :D
<natan-> well i didn't know there was this cron :D
<h3sp4wn> anacron is more powerful than cron
<h3sp4wn> (if your machine may be shutdown at anytime it finishes any jobs)
<LjL> if you just want it to be run *once* at startup, you should probably look at making it an /etc/init.d service.
<h3sp4wn> You could use anacron to start it when the system first starts
<h3sp4wn> just set it to be run at 3am (and then when your machine starts in the morning it will be run
<h3sp4wn> natan:  You could run it all the time and add lot of other useful things to the script
<natan-> hmmm
<natan-> well i need it to preform its task every 30 seconds
<natan-> cron seems to have a time system that wont let me do that :P
<h3sp4wn> Why not ?
<h3sp4wn> It can run every minute
<roob> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> natan: 1 * * * * http://www.yourdomain.com/your_script_to_cron.php
<h3sp4wn> natan: I think that should run it every minute but I may be wron
<h3sp4wn> natan: Maybe try using at set at to do it every 30 seconds
<h3sp4wn> natan: Anyway I have to go cya
<Katmando> Is there any advantage to installing ubuntu then installing KDE.  Instead if just going to Kubuntu?
<DarkAudit> Katmando: you'll get a lot of redundant applications installed
<Katmando> also what is the best way to have gnome-settings-daemon launch everytime I boot kubuntu.?
<Katmando> DarkAudit: Do you mean uneeded Gnome apps?
<amadeus_> yo, driz
<amadeus_> what's up
<roob> hello all......i just added the universe and mulitverse repos...i followed this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu but im only getting like 15k packs...last time i did i got close to 18k
<roob> and this is a fresh install and its saying there arnt any updates....when i installed it i was NOT connected to the internet
<freaka> What makes kubuntu different to installing any other linux dist with the latest kde?
<LjL> freaka: what makes any distro different from any other given distro? :)
<LjL> besides kubuntu doesn't come with the latest kde ;) (though it's available)
<Jeff__> some say it is better to install ubuntu then get KDE
<LjL> they say that? interesting
<Jeff__> apparently Kububtu has some extra "fluf"
<LjL> i guess you could do that if you don't mind having a mixture of gnome and kde apps in your menus and that kind of things
<LjL> well if you install the kubuntu-desktop package, then you're installing everything that kubuntu is composed of
<LjL> though installing the kde package alone would be another story
<Jeff__> not much going on tonight
<natan-> anyone have experience with cron?
<natan-> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a decent howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<marcus> Quick Question? Is there a way to change the background inside the K-menu?
<osiris> what were the issues some issues users were seeing with the 2.15.26 kernel ?
<natan-> so cool i have my router statistics streaming through knewsticker :D
<gemidjy> Kmail keeps asking me for a mail server certificate, weather I should Accept it, and then accept it for good or for this session only...why doesn't it save the choice I make, Accept Forever ?
<marcus>  Is there a way to change the background inside the K-menu?
<LjL> marcus, no. you can change the color, but that will affect every menu'
<marcus> ljl: Thanks
<gemidjy> marcus: there are kmenu replacements, which I consider very silly, like kbfx
<marcus> ljl: What if I wanted an image in every menu? Could that be possible?
<LjL> marcus: not really, at least not that i know of
<marcus> ljl: okay thank you
<marcus> gemidjy: thank you too
<gemidjy> w
<teknoprep> hmmm
<LeeJunFan> damn ICQ no worky.
<Leonrott> hi
<brian_> need to add a USB printer to my PC.  Lexmark Z517, which should work with some driver.  Anybody done this?  The printer doesn't show in the printer wizard.
<goemon4> hey all, i cant compile jack in Kubuntu, im trying to install something tht wont compile without sdl, but sdl wont compile...can anyone help?
<unix_infidel> goemon4: jack ships with kubuntu
<goemon4> ? im sry what
<unix_infidel> $ apt-cache search jackd
<unix_infidel> jackd - JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients)
<unix_infidel> jack is packaged for you already no need to compile.
<sango> hello
<goemon4> i entered the command and got this
<goemon4> jackd - JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients)
<goemon4> libasound2-plugins - ALSA library additional plugins
<sango> I recently downloaded kubuntu and unbuntu, and I am wondering if anyone can point me to articles that compare gnome and kde
<usp8riot> anyone in here compile their kernels?
<unix_infidel> goemon4: now install it.
<goemon4> what sdl (or that jackd thing)
<unix_infidel> usp8riot: unless you are doing some SERIOUS optimization its not really necessary imho.
<usp8riot> i just want to tinker
<usp8riot> but as they say, curiousity kills the cat, lol, it's probably what's gonna happen next reboot
<usp8riot> is there a way to uninstall a kernel?
<unix_infidel> usp8riot: a kernel you've compiled or installed as a binary?
<usp8riot> one i've just compiled
<usp8riot> one site gives me the make, make modules, make install bit, another gives me one with the dpkg bit
<usp8riot> i'm wondering which tutorials i should follow and if i used the wrong one
<Yon> evening everyone
<Yon> i know that this is a linux channel and all, but i was wondering if anyone here knows how to bypass a firewall, and how to tunnel
<goemon4> ok i just installed that jackd thing and idk what its supposed to do...im trying to compile and install sdl so i can install AlephOne (for marathon) and i kep getting a command that says "c compiler cant creat excutables" what do i need to fix that (btw i have gcc 4.0 installed)
<unix_infidel> Yon: there are tons of ways....and multiple protocols available for tunneling give it a quick google and ask a more specific question.
<Yon> alright, um, i tryed useing http-tunnel to work for torrents, i tryed with utorrent, bitcomet and azureous
<Yon> it find peers and seeders but doesnt actually download
<Yon> im useing jap to surf the net, and it works really well
<skge> @goemon4:: Still no luck?
<goemon4> no, i get the same thing
<goemon4> anyone have any ideas
<Yon> unix_infidel: wat program can i use? have u heard of proxifier?
<Kazukisan> I did a server install from the breezy ubuntu disc, then i did a dist upgrade to dapper and then did a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and i edited xorg.conf to use vesa driver and now when i do a start x it tries to start it and my screen goes blank and then my monitor goes into resting state like its not reciving a signal and my computer i think freezes ????
<Kai> how do you create a user group?
<LjL> Kai: man groupadd
<SpAwN> is it better to dl java from their site...i used the one off the ubuntu repo and azurues is acting all weird
<osiris> jave by hand worked nicely for azureus in mandriva
<osiris> but why do you want azureus ?
<SpAwN> i like that torreent client
<osiris> unless the answer is safepeer, then you might as well use a non java client, cause azureus is a resource hog
<SpAwN> i just lost all 200 gigs of my stuff....need to redl some of it...
<SpAwN> well whats a nice feature rich torrent client ..with a gui?
<osiris> i use the regular bittorrent with gui, and it runs way faster, and lighter than azureus
<SpAwN> yea but doesnt have nearly the features of azureus
<osiris> what feature is it that you are looking for
<SpAwN> well i like being able to select how fast each torrent upload/downlaods at.....not just global but individual
<OOD> use KTorrent
<SpAwN> u can even use proxies and tor on azureus
<OOD> tor isn't meant for bittorrent you know?
<SpAwN> OOD, i dont personaly use it for that
<SpAwN> actualy its becoming a big problem for tor
<OOD> yea, i don't like azureus because it uses java
<SpAwN> i only use tor for web adn irc....and anything else with socks
<SpAwN> OOD, i love the client......
<OOD> steels so much cpu
<SpAwN> OOD, but i could go without the java stuff
<OOD> try KTorrent
<SpAwN> OOD, i have enought to go aroung
<SpAwN> installing it now
<SpAwN> actalu its instyalled
<OOD> Bitcomet is a good windows app
<OOD> if you want you could run it in wine
<osiris> utorrent comes highly recomended too
<OOD> that has a linux binary too right?
<osiris> i think
<SpAwN> hmm
<SpAwN> i have heard about utorrent being good....
<osiris> i used azureus for a long time.  its only decent if you really want safepeer
<osiris> which is nice for "high profile" downloads
<SpAwN> well ktorrent is opened i opened a torrent with it...it just says stalled
<SpAwN> stracker status says invalid responce
<osiris> did you adjust the port range to a non-standrard range and forward it through the router
<SpAwN> osiris, no.........i will do that
<ewhiz> anyone know if i can somehow change the size of the icons on my desktop or shrink them?
<SpAwN> well its forwarded and set in the ktorrent options...still just doing nothing
<osiris> did you restart the torrent/client after the changes ?
<SpAwN> negadive...didnt know u had to
<osiris> most likely that is it
<SpAwN> nope...still not going
<SpAwN> ....stalled...invalid responce
<osiris> sounds like the tracer isnt responding
<osiris> tracker
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: I had problems with ktorrent for a while.  Finally it just started working without changing configs
<SpAwN> lol
<osiris> SpAwN, may i pm ?
<SpAwN> sure
<gabox> hola
<gabox> como les va?
<gabox> hello
<Hawkwind> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gabox> thanks a lot!
* Hexidigital could swear he just saw Richard Stallman's name in the user list.... 
<BonBonTheJon> hello
<BonBonTheJon> I am going to reinstall kubuntu, what folders should I backup
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: That's totally up to you.  Depends on what YOU want to save
<Firebird8> is it possible to set the resloution to 2048x768 without having to set it everytime you boot?
<Hawkwind> Firebird8: Using one monitor or two ?
<BonBonTheJon> where would most of my settings be saved
<Firebird8> 2
<Hawkwind> Firebird8: That is set in your xorg.conf
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, u where right....it just started working
<Hawkwind> Firebird8: I use the same resolution and it's set permanently
<Firebird8> um
<Firebird8> do you set that to ur primary monitor?
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: In your users ~/ directory, and possibly in /etc
<Hawkwind> Firebird8: You using Nvidia ?
<Firebird8> ATI
<Hawkwind> Ohhhh, I use Nvidia
* Hexidigital is new to kubuntu (i'm a gnome guy... ) can someone help me with the keyboard shortcuts location?
<Hawkwind> I can post my xorg.conf though
<Firebird8> im a gnome guy too...
<freaka> gnome never really worked for me
<Hexidigital> i used to like gnome's layout... until i installed kubuntu... kde is so much better than it was in the past...
<Firebird8> KDE kinda goes chomp chomp on performance...
<Hawkwind> Firebird8: http://pastebin.ca/85629
<Firebird8> thx
<Hawkwind> Firebird8: Hope it helps you
<Hawkwind> Hexidigital: Have you looked in kcontrol ?
<Firebird8> nity
<Hexidigital> Hawkwind: not yet
<Hexidigital> :)
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to change the folder icon to the tango icon?  I'm not sure why the theme doesn't change it
<Hexidigital> Hawkwind: nothing there (that i see about shortcuts)... i want to map ALT+R to open Konsole
<bur[n] er> Hexidigital: run "khotkeys"
<Hawkwind> Hexidigital: It's there under peripherals I'm sure.  I don't use KDE so I don't know much about it
<Hexidigital> bur[n] er: thank you very much
* bur[n] er notes that Hawkwind is in kubuntu ;)
<Hawkwind> bur[n] er: I use Kubuntu, but I use E17 as my window manager :P
* bur[n] er uses compiz as his window manager
<Hexidigital> bur[n] er: is khotkeys CLI? noting is opening up
<Hexidigital> s/noting/nothing
<bur[n] er> Hexidigital: it's gui... but it seems to be b0rked ;)  one other way...
<bur[n] er> run "kcontrol" then go to "regional and accessibility" and go to "input actions"
<Hexidigital> ah... thx again bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> np
<bur[n] er> anyone know what's up with KDE's icon changing?
<focker> goemon4: do "sudo apt-get install libsdl" to get sdl.  It is a library for games that require it.
<Chanika> um, so. my wireless (ipw2200 iirc) works perfectly in gentoo. my shiny new dapper install can show me a list of access points, but trying to connect to any of them fails, and I never see the wireless LED blink in kubuntu. where would I start looking for the problem?
<bur[n] er> Chanika: using "network-manager-kde" or something?
<Chanika> bur[n] er: hold on a sec, the laptop battery's dead...
<Hobbsee> !iwp2200
<ubotu> I know nothing about iwp2200
<Hobbsee> !ipw2200
<ubotu> I know nothing about ipw2200
<Hobbsee> !ipw
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Hobbsee> Chanika: start with the wifi stuff there ^ i think there's ipw stuff there too
<Zaire> how do you update the kernel from commandline?
<bur[n] er> Zaire: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bur[n] er> :)
<Chanika> thanks
<Zaire> cool thx
<Chanika> ipw2200 is indeed the module loaded. hmm
<Chanika> wlassistant takes my password but thinks I might not have enough permissions
<Chanika> but there's an odd arrow beside the router called "default"
<Chanika> and... pings!
<Chanika> :D
<Chanika> I didn't do anything but it magically worked!
* Chanika dances
<Chanika> :)
<actinic> wow lots of updates tonite
<Chanika> I love it when things magically work
<Chanika> speaking of updates, kopete needs one; not sure if there's a ubuntu package out yet but iirc there's a debian one. AOL decided to mess with icq stuff.
<Hexidigital> running kubuntu on breezy... besides mysql, should i be worried about anything else if i edit my sources.list file and upgrade to dapper?
<BonBonTheJon> I havent checked, but what are some of the big updates
<Chanika> yay, I crashed the wireless assistant :P
<intelikey> anyone ever have cups fail flatly to find a usb printer?  i have a hp pcs-750  that hoary had no problem with, but ever sense i installed dapper (clean install) it acts like the usb hub is missing or something.   lshw sees the printer and so does the hardware manager   but cups is blind to it.     any sujestions ?
<intelikey> ok.  anyone know of a good printer setup application ?
<actinic> updates:  open office, 386 kernel, cups, python
<DaSkreech> Chanika: Oh For you too?
<Vexmaster> hello all
<focker> intelikey: there is a printer setup wizard for cups in kubuntu
<focker> intelikey: go to K menu, system settings, printers, and click on add.
<bur[n] er> intelikey: gnome's printer thing... or kprinter
<intelikey> focker yes.   but it doesn't see the usb printer,  it doesn't see any printer on this system.
<focker> and then add printer/class
<focker> it sees mine, but it doesn't have a driver for mine
<intelikey> ;/
<focker> I did a google for my printer make/modela nd found some long instructions.
<jimmy__> sus peeps
<jimmy__> sup
* DaSkreech peeps
<jimmy__> does the Asus a8v-deluxe and a8v-e deluxe suck or is it just my luck?
<intelikey> bur[n] er the gAH'nome'  thing atm...  ive been removing and reinstalling crap hoping i would find the problem.
<jimmy__> a8v-e deluxe came with non-operating PCI-e port and my 'faithful a8v deluxe just blew out on me
<bur[n] er> i'm hoping gtk 2.10 and printing will be better
<jimmy__> is Asus slipping or what?
<jimmy__> I'm thinking asrock or Gigabyte
<TheHighChild> jimmy__: Been hearing that alot the last 2 years
<Vexmaster> sup Jimmy
<jimmy__> sup vex
* bur[n] er has always loved giga-byte but uses a cheap old soyo
<Vexmaster> Jimmy_ ASUS is def going down the tubes
<jimmy__> I hear GB is faithful
<Vexmaster> ive been through 3 mobos in the last year
<jimmy__> buying my 3rd
<jimmy__> hoping I can get them fixed through asus
<Vexmaster> im thinkin of switching back to abit or MSI
<jimmy__> I have no receipt
<Vexmaster> iva had gigabit before
<jimmy__> GB offers more options than MSI correct?
<Vexmaster> there not bad mobos, and they come with a lot of cool fetures
<intelikey> ibm
<jimmy__> (i.e. custome start up graphics)
<jimmy__> during boot
<Vexmaster> thats hot
<jimmy__> yeah, jimmy like
<SpAwN> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vexmaster> what about bios updates
<Vexmaster> do they kkep up?
<Vexmaster> srry keep
<jimmy__> no idea
<jimmy__> never had one
<jimmy__> and I havent heard anything
<jimmy__> all I know is that I need a mobo like yesterday
<Vexmaster> the last one i had was pretty cool, it had a backup bios in case one failed
<Vexmaster> and all the pins were color coded
<Vexmaster> very easy to install
<intelikey> dr_willis is it quiet across the hall tonight ?
<Vexmaster> no manual needed
<jimmy__> I'm on my bro-in-law's laptop that I was suppost to put XP back on (put Kubuntu instead)
<Vexmaster> YEah Jimmy!!!
<dr_willis> My dog is barking like crazy
<Vexmaster> thats what im talking about
<jimmy__> he started it up and freaked out
<Vexmaster> lol
<jimmy__> "what is this?"
<Vexmaster> does he like it?
<dr_willis> Windows Vista :)
<jimmy__> LOVES it
<Vexmaster> awsome
<jimmy__> now he doesnt want XP
<Chanika> LOL :)
<Chanika> mmmm, wireless....
<Vexmaster> another Konvert
<Chanika> I can watch myself type on two screens at once ;)
<Vexmaster> mmmmmm aircrack
<jimmy__> now when he goes to church he is trying to convert them to Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Hmm that sounds viral!!
<jimmy__> it does
* Chanika does teh big upgrade
<intelikey> <Vexmaster> another Konvert  <--- spoken like a real Kuser
<Vexmaster> lol
<Chanika> hmm. doing an upgrade over someone else's wireless might be kinda slow
<Chanika> oh, and does anyone know of software for keeping my laptop and desktop in sync? my code is all in svn, but my konq bookmarks are always getting out of date...
<jimmy__> does MSI have any mobo's out that you can use your own boot graphic?
<Vexmaster> I would go with GB if i was you Jimmy
<dr_willis> I recall some mb's that did that.. and thogh it was a silly idea. :)
<dr_willis> saw anotehr that had 'voice post messages'
<dr_willis> but they only worked with the onboard sound card. freaked me out when i first heard them. :)
<intelikey> imbeded festival ?
<jimmy__> yeah, my board does all that
<intelikey> or just a few sound files...
<jimmy__> 'DID" all that before thay both blew on me
<jimmy__> yeah the chicks voice get annoying after awhile
<dr_willis> 'checking ram.....'
<dr_willis> 'formating your hard drive looser!..... kidding..."
<dr_willis> :)
<jimmy__> "self test complete... now booting OS"
<Chanika> dr_willis: eew.  where I used to work, one of the PHBs' comps did a lot of talking. sometimes we'd have to listen to half an hour of "viruse detected. virus removed" over and over...
<jimmy__> "BIOS out dated..... good luck on finding support"
<Vexmaster> lol
<Vexmaster> nite nite guys
<intelikey> xchat-text | festival -tts 2>&1
<nigel_> hi
<jimmy__> xxoo
<jimmy__> you do you think would win in a celebrity deathmatch...........
<jimmy__> MSI or Gigabyte?
<dr_willis> I tend to just go woth the one that has the features i need.. and not gimmicks. :)
<jimmy__> both have about the same linux support?
<intelikey> give me solid, and keep the bells and whistels and pictures
<jimmy__> right
<jimmy__> doesnt get used anyway by the 98%
<dr_willis> best to research the boards chipsets befor buying for linux needs.
<intelikey> yeah,  you boot how often ?
<Hexidigital> when upgrading kubuntu from breezy to dapper, besides editing sources.list, should i do anything else special?
<jimmy__> (taken by the offical Jimmy)
<jimmy__> (poll)
<dr_willis> perhaps check out that Ultiumate Linux box  artical that was int eh latest Linux Jorunel Magazine. (i think it was in there)
<nikkun> CAn anyone help me by explaining why im continually getting this error: "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)"
<jimmy__> your pc sucks
<jimmy__> like mine
<jimmy__> lol
<jimmy__> (kidding)
<nikkun> its happening every second
<jimmy__> but mine really does suck
<nikkun> lol
<Chanika> hrm. I need to get eval `ssh-agent` to run just before kde starts, so that all the kde proggies can use it
<jimmy__> not a floppy error?
<DaSkreech> nikkun: Google the error message
<intelikey> Hexidigital backup a few configs maybe ???    but it's not "supposed" to nukem'
<jimmy__> 40 = floppy?
<nikkun> why do i always froget the all powerful google >.<
<jimmy__> maybe I'm thinking MS
<Hexidigital> intelikey: thx
<intelikey> maybe i should just hose this install and start over....
<intelikey> let me see what all has to be redone.....
<intelikey> if the installer wasn't the stupid gui thing.... if there was a server install option for just the base system....    well it would only save about three hours...  so it's not that important.
<intelikey> ok i've talked my self into it.
<p47> hello, use somebody compiz and xgl ?
<mossman> Hello all,  does anyone have any experience with .csv files to bring them in readable form with a linux app,  preferably something exported from outlook, to vcard
<DaSkreech> mossman: a csv file can be read in kate
<dr_willis> you mean a comma seperates variable file?
<dr_willis> or am i too  old-skool.
<kyle_> i am having a problem with my digital camera not showing up in the 'System Setting > Digital Camera'
<mossman> yes,  also vi,  but I am loking to make it into easy cut and paste
<mossman> any suggestions
<Chanika> could open it as a spreadsheet?
* dr_willis never noticed there was a System Setting > Digital Camera :)
<kyle_> dr_willis: there is :-)
<DaSkreech> mossman: Open it in Spreadsheet
<SpAwN> does anyone know if i need to log out then back in after messing with alsamixer.....i still have no sound and i did everything i did when i installed the 1st tiem
<mossman> I can open it as a spread sheet,  though the data is basicly vcard (XML)  I would like to make it easy since there are 3200 entrys of data
<TheMoebius> I deleted some songs from my ipod using amoraK and they aren't listed anymore, but the space hasn't been freed. I emptied the Trash, but I'm in Gnome now. Is there a different trash for KDE apps or something?
<jbrouhard> free space on your computer
<jbrouhard> or the ipod itself ?
<TheMoebius> jbrouhard: the ipod itself
<jbrouhard> Then i don't think it has to do with GNOME or KDE then.
<jbrouhard> I'm not 100% sure but iPod loads as a USB device as well
<jbrouhard> you might be able to go in and browse the file structure
<dr_willis> look for a .trash or  peraps?
<dr_willis> ive seen similer things with usb sticks/drives
<dr_willis> gets annoying at times.
<mossman> DaSkreech: any idea how to trasfer all of this cvs data to vcard,  or even any form of easy readable data?
<TheMoebius> yeah if I do a ls -a /media/ipod there is no .Trash
<DaSkreech> mossman: You want to split it out to vcard?
<jbrouhard> are those songs still on the iPod ?
<SpAwN> brb
<mossman> Yes,  Basicly it came from MS Outlook.  3200 client data files. It is kinda important to me to be able to format it quickly,  without having to go line by line
<TheMoebius> jbrouhard: can't tell if the files themselves are there because it abstracts the filenames
<DaSkreech> mossman: I take it you ran through Google already?
<mossman> it was exported to an excel spread sheet.
<mossman> no,  I came here, my apologies
<DaSkreech> mossman: No problem :)
<DaSkreech> mossman: I think that Kontact may be able to handle a CSV
<Eeyore> mossman, any csv file should be readable to import into a vcard
<Eeyore> i have done it with thunderbird
<mossman> reaalyt?  I will give it a try.  kmail is awesome,  and stable for many years now
<Chanika> yay! chinese fonts work in kubuntu
* Chanika doesn't really have the time to keep gentoo happy any more
<dr_willis> I'll take an order of MooGooGai Pan..
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> and some of those Steamed Dumplings.
<doppelganger_> hey guys, has anyone experienced xgl breaking konqueror?
<doppelganger_> nothing konqueror functions anymore after installing
<doppelganger_> xgl works fine, as does everything else
<SpAwN> hmm i still have no sound.........
<dr_willis> last i tried XGl - nothing worked. :)
<doppelganger_> reinstalled kon, no dice
<DaSkreech> mossman: Yup Kontact does it
<Chanika> doppelganger_: no, but I know that kde and compiz don't always get along
<doppelganger_> interesting note here that might help
<DaSkreech> mossman: Alt+Enter -> Kontact -> Import ->CSV
<doppelganger_> in adept, compiz-gnome is installed, but compiz-kde is not
<Chanika> I was planning on trying out xgl soon... the kororaa livecd was so pretty :)
<doppelganger_> i'm wondering if i uninstall the gnome and install the kde if konqueror will magically work
<DaSkreech> Yeah too bad some joker shut it down :(
<mossman> Kontact seems to crash on me,   there are 3200 vcards in cvs.  Maybe to much for my machine to take :)
<Chanika> doppelganger_: can't hurt to try
<doppelganger_> i'm just hoping that it boots up correctly when i try it though
<doppelganger_> any chance that might not happen?
<doppelganger_> er might
<Chanika> ack, I've spent all evening playing with kubuntu! at this rate I'll never eat...
<unix_infidel> Chanika: welcome to the first few weeks of linux..
<unix_infidel> its almost as addictive as pokemon to a 5 year old.
<doppelganger_> hell, i'm gonna try it real quick
<doppelganger_> may/may not see you guys..  lol
<Chanika> unix_infidel: oh, I've already installed breezy on a few comps, and this one's been running gentoo for years
<Chanika> but dapper is all nice and shiny and Things Just Work! :)
<mossman> Welcome to computing....
<unix_infidel> Chanika: i seriously dont understand what's to play with...
<unix_infidel> i got my desktop setup in....under 15mins iirc.
<Chanika> unix_infidel: well, installing upgrades over wireless takes forever
<Chanika> then I have to remember how to make X run ssh-agent before kde so that I can use fish://
<Chanika> then grab all my config files off this comp
<Chanika> then install a zillion programs
<Chanika> and set up preferences
<Chanika> and pick a pretty screensaver - laptops must be impressive to make other people with they had linux ;)
<SpAwN> i have everything up in alsamixer and i also ran this command "amixer set 'Exchange Front/Surround' on && amixer set 'Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE' on " which solved my problem last iem
<unix_infidel> Chanika: by know you should have all these configs backed up.
<unix_infidel> now*
<Chanika> and then I'll have to start setting up various develoipment environments
<Chanika> unix_infidel: yeah, I could get them with scp, but I wanted to use fish...
<Chanika> oh, and I wanna test out the power management stuff and see how much of it works, but I can't do that while stuff is installing
<unix_infidel> fish?
<Chanika> fish://
<unix_infidel> *shrug*
<Chanika> ssh filebrowsing for konq :)
<Chanika> easiest way to grab files off another computer - assuming you've got ssh-agent running
<unix_infidel> Chanika: i find just an rsync pretty effective :P
<GStubbs43> How do I install icons in the format of .tar.bz2?
<unix_infidel> GStubbs43: depends, where did you get the icons from...
<unix_infidel> to extract the file...
<unix_infidel> !bzip
<ubotu> I know nothing about bzip
<unix_infidel> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<GStubbs43> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16564
<Chanika> unix_infidel: eh, my settings aren't consistent enough... stuff ends up slightly different on each ccomp
<unix_infidel> GStubbs43: after you decompress and extract the archive there will be a readme specific to that icon set.
<Chanika> I was asking earlier about ways to sync comuters but nobody answered
<unix_infidel> Chanika: rsync.
<mossman> Hum,, I am trying to import said file with contact.    It tells me to assign a colum.  How do I select all coloms
<unix_infidel> or just a script to execute a cp -R over samba or NFS etc etc
<Chanika> until now my systems have been too diferent to bother considering it
<GStubbs43> It says: Run the buildset script
<GStubbs43> 	Select your custom kmenu icon (default is always a good choice)
<GStubbs43> 	Wait for the icons to convert
<GStubbs43> 	Wait for the tar.gz or tar.bz2 to build
<GStubbs43> 	Install using kcontrol
<unix_infidel> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<GStubbs43> Sorry
<Chanika> unix_infidel: but, i'm not sure which stuff I want to be sync'd or not. some of the settings on this comp wouldn't make sense for a laptop
<Chanika> so, I'll have to tink about it properly later
<Chanika> right now I really must go buy food
<DaSkreech> mossman: Split it into three csvs?
<mossman> How do I do that
<mossman> ?
<mossman> DaSkreech:  Sorry,  I do not know how to split it into three csv's
<DaSkreech> mossman: ok caught up whats' with the select columns?
<DaSkreech> GStubbs43: There is a file named buildset in the archive?
<GStubbs43> Yes'
<ivan> why are certain packages greyed out in adept installer and how do I get them?
<mossman> There is no setactt colum.  Only 1234 ect   and undefined colum. Kontact does not alow me to give anyy commmands
<SpAwN> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<SpAwN> i have a ac'97 onboard intel soundcard
<mossman> I have the cvs in a spread like sheet,  something like a spread sheet,  but the kontact iport.  n
<SpAwN> ive added all the restricted formates....i can see video...just no sound......i have no sound period....no logon sound nothing
<mossman> when I hit "ok" it says I must choose a colum?  But I want all colums
<Chanika> SpAwN: weeeird
<DaSkreech> GStubbs43: Run it :)
<Chanika> I have intel sound, iirc, and it just worked
<GStubbs43> Nothing happened
<DaSkreech> mossman: It's probably a mapper
<SpAwN> Chanika, i had a prob with it last time i installed....
<SpAwN> but the fix i used then doesnt work now...
<DaSkreech> SpAwN: Speakers plugged in?
<SpAwN> DaSkreech, lol yes
<DaSkreech> GStubbs43: You ran it from the command line?
<GStubbs43> I clicked it and chose execute
<mossman> yes.  It may be.  I know MSm outlook would have np with this file.  I guess i will go through by hand,  thanks
<SpAwN> i get this http://pastebin.ca/85717
<GStubbs43> I got it, it's all right. Thanks..
<actinic> cool, finally got lm-sensors and gkrellm to work together
<natan-> if anyone is interested in made sort of a plug in script that can show you status of a WRT54G router in knewsticker, looks like this:
<natan-> http://www.uploadfile.info/uploads/a98c093a4e.jpg
<DaSkreech> mossman: Wait :)
<mossman> Waiting..
<DaSkreech> mossman: Send me the file if you don't mind
<DaSkreech> I'll try and see what's going on :)
<mossman> Dont mind..  stand by
<Zaire> anyone know what the best ftp client is
<DaSkreech> The one that you like
<mossman> File is in sending progress DaSkreech.  Are you reciveing
<Zaire> very funny I just would like to set it up before I go to bed cause I gotta be up at 5:30 in the morning
<DaSkreech> Kbear?
<SpAwN> i like gftp
<Chanika> I tend to just use konq, for the rare times when I need ftp access
<Zaire> k thx guys and laters
<mossman> DaSkreech. gmail coming your way
<natan-> Zaire - you can use konkeror
<Chanika> ack, why am I still here?
<SpAwN> this blows.............
<DaSkreech> mossman: I'll let you know when I get it
<mossman> Should be soon,  I am dmossman at gmail.....com
<DaSkreech> Guten
<mossman> Is that got it  in German?
<Melchiorre> good
<Melchiorre> *in German
<DaSkreech> It's Good in german but I normmaly use it as it has been gooten which is guten
<DaSkreech> cause I'm strange :)
<mossman> Das Duestuse kungenscriber ist ninche gud aus des Canadiana Kungenscriber....Sorry  Bad joke from German class a long time ago :)
<mossman> With a name like mossman I should not be making jokes in german
<Melchiorre> lol
<kyle_> anyone have any idea how to get a a usb storage device to work? i read the docs on kubuntu's site but nothing works
<OOD> just plug it in
<kyle_> it does nothing
<DaSkreech> kyle_: Do you have a /dev/sda?
<kyle_> i checked mount and there is no sda1
<mossman> Kyle....Plug it in,.  Unless it is a very odd device, it shoul work out of the box
<kyle_> it's corsair
<kyle_> i have /dev/sda and /dev/sda1
<kyle_> do i need to add something to my fstab?
<mossman> DaSkreech.  Any idea ?  That file btw is big...
<kyle_> there is no mention of sda in mount
<kyle_> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<kyle_> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<kyle_> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<DaSkreech> mossman: tell me about it :)
<kyle_> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<kyle_> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<kyle_> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<kyle_> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<kyle_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<kyle_> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<kyle_> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<kyle_> /dev/hda2 on /media/hda2 type reiserfs (rw)
<kyle_> i only see : procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<DaSkreech> mossman: Yep feels like Kontact has bit the bucket
<DaSkreech> Nope it's processing
<DaSkreech> Ah ha!
<mossman> HAHAHA.. Yeah.. I think I will just try to manually cut/paste from oo.org  and kill a few hours] 
<DaSkreech> mossman: Ok Now what about select coloums?
<mossman> I am sure if I was a smater man...emacs could be progamed to read it,, filter it, re-program it and play pacman at the same time......  Kontact asked me to select colum to eport.  I tried, but it would not let me select anything..
<DaSkreech> When was this?
<kyle_> how do i reload fstab?
<DaSkreech> kyle_: save it
<DaSkreech> mossman: Right after it parsed the file?
<mossman> Yes.. It parsed the data,  then asked for me to select a cloum when I tried tosave it
<DaSkreech> mossman: The file is binary
<kyle_> DaSkreech: I added this to my fstab -- /dev/sda1       /media/USB       auto   rw,noauto,user,sync     0 0
<mossman> Though it would not allow me to select any data
<kyle_> and it doesnt work
<DaSkreech> kyle_: can You sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/USB ?
<SpAwN> omg this is so frustrating.........
<DaSkreech> mossman: This is the output from Outlook?
<jron> question, i see a deb link for kubuntu for ktorrent 2.0 beta1... which i must use as 1x is banned on oink... how can i use this .deb file?
<mossman> Yes, It is binary from outlook
<DaSkreech> mossman: Argh
<DaSkreech> It open in Spreadsheet?
<mossman> oo.org can read it..
<DaSkreech> With coloumns sorted out?
<SpAwN> anyone about intel onboard sound cards...i have no sound
<DaSkreech> So GID is in one Column Name in another etc?
<kyle_> hehe - thanks DaSkreech
<mossman> Though...it is a run on sentence
<DaSkreech> mossman: So it's not parsing it then
<mossman> right....
<kyle_> DaSkreech: i have read i need to unmount the usb device before pulling it out - is this true?
<DaSkreech> kyle_: It's a good practice
<kyle_> DaSkreech: just do -- sudo umount /dev/sda1 /mnt/USB
<kyle_> correct?
<mossman> DaSkreech: I know this is frustrating. I should have kept this to myself and cp/paste it.
<DaSkreech> kyle_: Strictly speaking it generally won't kill anything since USB is hot swappable but if something is using the device it could corrupt data but worse if it's hard drive it could be spinning up or down and that might screw it up
<DaSkreech> mossman: Nonesense :)
<DaSkreech> mossman: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/189181/EN-US/
<DaSkreech> Cute :)
<DaSkreech> Well it's readable that's good
<Chanika> kyle_: yes, unmount. linux sometimes doesn't bother writing all the data until later so if you just yank it out you could lose stuff
<Rede> i upgraded my kernel via adept, and after doing so i boot to the kubuntu logo, without the nvidia display ever showing. if i press esc and boot to the older kernel i have no problems. is there something im supposed to do?
<jron> anyone have ktorrent 2.0 beta1 installed?
<kyle_> Chanika: okay, thanks
<Chanika> kyle_: you should be able to right-click the icon in konq and safely remove from there
<Chanika> Rede: install the nvidia stuff for that particular kernel?
<DaSkreech> mossman: http://aurelio.net/bin/python/s1mp3-import-contacts.py here's the offset
<mossman> :)  I have been "computing" since 1985....I have been using Linix since 1996.... I hate to ask frivilous questions.  I will beat this cvs....If is takes all night
<mossman> Excellect url..btw
<mossman> thanks
<DaSkreech> kyle_: Yup that's the command except you only need the folder
<DaSkreech> kyle_: the Dev is redundant
<DaSkreech> mossman: Well a binary csv is hardly frivilous
<Chanika> adept + wireless = woe :(
<kyle_> DaSkreech: k, thnx -- now i just gotta figure out this digital camera usb issue....
<Chanika> fail, fail, crash, fail
<DaSkreech> Chanika: Whats for leftovers?
<mossman> true... That is why M$ loves it so much
<goemon4> hey all, (again) im wondering if anyone can help me with my compiling problem?
<Rede> Chanika: do i have to do so manually or can i do so via apt?
<mossman> Make all compiling problems _here
<Chanika> I've never dealt with nvidia+kubuntu. I suggest doing whatever you did with the previous kernel
<DaSkreech> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<DaSkreech> mossman: Can You export as a .pab?
<mossman> umm, Not sure...will try
<Rede> ahh i see in adept i have restricted modules for .25 but not .26 thats probably the issue
<DaSkreech> Kontact has  an option to import from that :)
<goemon4> ok then, my problem is that nothing will compile, all i get is that the c compiler cant make the executables...i have gcc 4 installed and im trying to compile sdl's source
<Chanika> argles. I think I'm gonna have to gte my own router.
<mossman> pab,  does not want to be imported.
<osiris> what is a good benchmarking tool, for gagueing how my linux box is running
<nikkun> Does anyone in here know how to get it so that an laptop running a AMD64bit processor to actually increase speed since mine is stuck at 800Mhz and wont speed up
<mossman> kontack is now importing, what has changed I am not sure.  but,  if it works,. dont fix it.
<DaSkreech> mossman: The pab?
<focker> goemon4: do "sudo apt-get install libsdl" to get sdl.  It is a library for games that require it.
<DaSkreech> nikkun: I've seen some docs on that. Don't recall where they are now
<DaSkreech> nikkun: Ask in #ubuntu
<nikkun> i am :)
<mossman> Heh.  It imported 3200 "blank" contacks
<DaSkreech> cute :)
<ctw> hi! I have a problem: I ran out of space in my root partition (I have a separate /home partition) ... the problem is that I can't even do apt-get remove because I get error messages due to no disk space
<ctw> I'm looking for short-term and long term solutions
<ctw> it seems that I could probably delete the *.deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives to free up some space
<ctw> (is that a good idea? any other ideas?)
<ctw> but in the long term I would also like to make the partition bigger
<ctw> I have enough space on the hard drive
<Chanika> yeah, delete unncessary stuff
<ctw> I ideally I would like to shrink or eliminate a winows partition an distribute the extra space to my root an home partitions (both reiserfs)
<mossman> dam I suck ...Though I try :)   Dam you bill!!  Why cant your csv be a real csv????
<Chanika> (of, course, make sure it's really unnecessary first)
<ctw> how do I know that it's unnecessary?
<Chanika> ctw: well, resizing ntfs partitions seems to work.. I've never resized anything else myself
<ctw> I'm pretty sure it is, but it seem I won't know for certain until I delete it
<Chanika> ctw: heh. good question :)
<Chanika> I'd say a .deb is pretty unnecessary - it can always be redownloaded
<ctw> will I be able to increase the reiserfs partitions?
<Chanika> maybe look in /var as well for bloated logs n'stuff
<ctw> Chankia: yeah, that's what I thought
<Chanika> I assume so but I've never tried myself :)
<ctw> ah, good idea, thanks
<mossman> Join me at #rantandroar  if you would like to scream and yell at Microsoft
<DaSkreech> ctw: try /tmp
<ctw> DaSkreech: already did, but thanks
<DaSkreech> and /var/cache/apt/archives
<DaSkreech> mossman: OK Might need to go multistep
<Cntryboy> I know this is a stupid question, but is there a program for gaim to sniff ips of friends on aim?
<DaSkreech> http://www.pcbypaul.com/software/pagenda_install.html
<Cntryboy> my friend says they are, i'm saying they aren't
<DaSkreech> MIght do it by itself :)
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: Pretty much it's possible as with all IMs not done by proxy
<Cntryboy> daskreech: but what program would do this besides something like netstat for the term
<Cntryboy> not even sure if netstat would
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: Are you trying to prove that it can or that it can't be done?
<Chanika> aim does seem to report the ip in some cases - it would not be hard to write code to show that to the user.
<Cntryboy> I know anything is possible, but he says a program made for gaim will, I tried to find such a program and nothing, so im betting no
<DaSkreech> mossman: Whoops :) take off the _install :)
<kyle_> anyone have any experience with digiKam?
<mossman> multistep.  I a, unaware of this
<Cntryboy> kyle: ive installed it but haven't used it, use showfoto though
<mossman> _install.. Know i am confused.
<Cntryboy> daskreech: so is there a program?
<Cntryboy> I have 20 bucks betting on this
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: Probably
<Cntryboy> I hope there isn't
<Cntryboy> I gotta find proof
<Cntryboy> lol
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: Check the addons page at the sf.net page
* flaccid slaps #fedora
<Cntryboy> www.sf.net?
<DaSkreech> gaim.sf.net
<Cntryboy> kk
<Cntryboy> let me c and thx
<DaSkreech> mossman: The URL I sent to you before :)
<mossman> Contyboy  try insecure,com
<DaSkreech> It seems to be able to import Outlook contacts
<kyle_> Cntryboy: i can't get it to compile
<kyle_> Cntryboy: how did you get yours to install?
<JRH3K5> Howdy doody.
<Cntryboy> mm I typed in
<Cntryboy> let me think
<DaSkreech> mossman: Erm Outlook Express
<Cntryboy> This I think sudo aptitude install digikamimageplugins
<kyle_> JRH3K5: you're right around the corner from me
<JRH3K5> Can anyone, perhaps, assist me in installing PHP5 with Apache?
<JRH3K5> apt-get install php5 does not work :/
<JRH3K5> When I try to edit httpd.conf to add LoadModule [blah blah] /libphp5.so, I can't find libphp5.so on my hard drive
<kyle_> Cntryboy: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "digikamimageplugins"
<kyle_> thanks for trying though
<Cntryboy> thats what I installed though
<Cntryboy> that installed digikam and showfoto
<Cntryboy> I dind't compile it or nothing
<Cntryboy> daskreech: no addon area on that page, I c downloads lol
<JRH3K5> Or, why, even though Adept says I have GCC 4.0 installed, and its path is in $PATH, whenever I try to compile, I'm told that I don't have a valid C compiler in my PATH?
<DaSkreech> Hmm there is a place to see plugins etc
<Cntryboy> yah I am in plugins now
<Cntryboy> and nothing there for ip stuff
<mossman> DaSkreech:  Thepy program doenst seem to work for me. though, my python experience is about as great as my ruby..
<DaSkreech> mossman: It's just peachy then!! :)
<mossman> I will figure it out tommorow, thanks for your assistance
<kyle_> anyone have any idea what this is?  --   checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mossman> No  It's more perly....:)
<Cntryboy> kyle: if you do what I said, it will install it, I just opened mine up digikam photo management right?
<mossman> dam I miss bamultistepsic
<kyle_> Cntryboy: i did do what you said and it couldnt find that package
<kyle_> Cntryboy: what version on kubuntu are you running?
<flaccid> just apt-get install samba to install samba server/client ?
<mossman> er basic...I will never miss touchpad mousepads..
<Cntryboy> not the newest
<Cntryboy> the one that came with kubuntu cd
<kyle_> Cntryboy: i am, that's probably why...
<Cntryboy> maybe
<JRH3K5> flaccid - yes
<kyle_> Cntryboy: you are most likely using breezy 5.10
<flaccid> sweet
<kyle_> Cntryboy: i am using dapper 6.06
<Cntryboy> oh Im using dapper 6.06 also
<JRH3K5> Configuration is the hard part ;)
<kyle_> Cntryboy: you add anything to your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Cntryboy> not for that I didn't
<Cntryboy> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 62 not upgraded.
<Cntryboy> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Cntryboy> Writing extended state information... Done
<Cntryboy> works fine for me that command
<DaSkreech> mossman: http://www.annesoft.com/Email_Address_Collector-s-9418.html
<kyle_> Cntryboy:
<kyle_> sudo aptitude install digikamimageplugins
<kyle_> Reading package lists... Done
<kyle_> Building dependency tree... Done
<kyle_> Reading extended state information
<kyle_> Initializing package states... Done
<kyle_> Building tag database... Done
<kyle_> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "digikamimageplugins"
<kyle_> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<mossman> Hello DaSkreeh
<Cntryboy> dunno then dude :(
<Cntryboy> I didn't add nothing to sources list though
<mossman> er DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> mossman: That looks like it might be it :)
<kyle_> Cntryboy: ohh well, i'll get playing and see what i come up with - need to get these pics off of this digital camera. Do you know of any other way?
<mossman> Readin.. looks likre a solution
<Cntryboy> kyle: try apt instead and c
<kyle_> Cntryboy: nope, still couldnt find it
<DaSkreech> mossman: Readin?
<Cntryboy> kyle: want me to paste u source list in pm or on pastebin?
<mossman> Yeah,  iT seems to be q MS Binary though..  That may or not be helpful
<Cntryboy> and compare
<kyle_> Cntryboy: either way is fine
<Cntryboy> okay check pm
<kyle_> Cntryboy: i didnt get one
<Cntryboy> you registered?
<kyle_> nope, gimme a sec and i will
<Cntryboy> k
<vigilante> Can someone help me test this? Im trying to download enemy territory installer, and kwrite pops up trying to open it, http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/download.php?view.313 click on the blue arrow, whats the deal?
<Cntryboy> pm me once u register
<vigilante> I can't even find where to change default programs and file associations... System Settings hides this KDE function from me
<unix_infidel> anyone know of its possible to generate a click event right under the cursor so i can set a wm keybind to it?
<ivan> why are certain packages greyed out in adept installer and how do I get them? for example libxine-extracodecs
<Chanika> vigilante: yuck. how dumb. at least you can do it per file-type, thought the file's properties
<DaSkreech> vigilante: I think that you can do that in Konqueror
<vigilante> DaSkreech: I found it in konq, but I still can't find the association thats causing this
<vigilante> I tried both run and php, nothing connected to kwrite
<wolfmanz> anyone know what would cause kubuntu to end up in 640 by 480 mode after working fine in 1024 by 768 before i reboot?
<Chanika> vigilante: what about right-click, save link as?
<Chanika> just a workaround but better than nothing
<stanks> good morning
<JRH3K5> So...
<JRH3K5> With gcc, gcc-4.0, gcc-4.0-base, gcc-4.0-locales, and libgcc1 installed, why can't my C compiler (and I have gcc & cc in my $PATH) create executables?
<flake> hi, is there a way i can set up a folder I can run stuff from remotely, like open a .txt file and save it there on the same remote location (in ubuntu)?
<flake> would that be ssh?
<flake> i want to put an excel sheet on my linux box, and the windows xp i'm using has excel so it should open it up on the server, not in a temporary folder
<unix_infidel> flake: why not setup a samba share so both the windows box and the linux box have access to them.
<JRH3K5> I was going to say that. >:(
<unix_infidel> then you can point whatever app to manage the excel document.
<flake> i tried samba but both pc's are not seeing it
<vigilante> Chanika: doing that saves the file as a php
<JRH3K5> flake - any firewalls running?
<flake> affirmative
<_rince_> mrgn
<KDEfanboy_> tell me if this is expected behavior; i install a package with apt-get, then remove that package. the startup script for it is left in /etc/init.d/ for some reason. i remove that file. i reinstall that package later and apt doesn't unpack that script file on the system any more. ?
<JRH3K5> Have you configured them to allow connections on your network?
<flake> on the linux box i have some ports opened
<flake> i can run apache2 initially with no issue, the html loads up fine
<Chanika> vigilante: does it save the file data or just some php page?
<JRH3K5> Do you have anything like Norton firewall on the Win machines, or FireStarter on the Linux machine?
<flake> nah just norton
<DaSkreech> vigilante: What are you using to download?
<unix_infidel> flake: a lot of people use the smb protocol everyday...
<JRH3K5> Norton...antivirus, or firewall?
<unix_infidel> just because it isnt working for you...
<vigilante> DaSkreech: konq/kget
<flake> i know, it's cause i'm broken  :P
<KDEfanboy_> anyone else have the problem where startup scripts are left in /etc/init.d/ after trying to remove the package it belongs to?
<flake> what is system username
<JRH3K5> KDEfanboy_ - yes
<flake> is that my /home/system username?
<unix_infidel> there should be a tutorial on the ubuntu website.
<JRH3K5> /home/[whatever username you logged in as] 
<flake> ok
<KDEfanboy_> hm, is that a bug or a feature
<unix_infidel> flake: you can also cheat by using smb4k, its a kde front end to samba.
<JRH3K5> KDEfanboy_ - it's a "feature"
<JRH3K5> It's only a bug if it's a problem :P
<DaSkreech> vigilante: Why don't you justsave it?
<flake> how do i access this folder i have direct access to under windows...  //192.168.2.x/WORKGROUP  ?
<flake> unix:  thanks i might try that
<DaSkreech> vigilante: Seems like the easiestthing to do :)
<JRH3K5> From a Windows machine?
<JRH3K5> Or from Linux, flake?
<KDEfanboy_> heh.. well i removed the leftover script, and now i can't get it back even after reinstalling, so it's a problem for me
<flake> yes want to maintain spreadsheet remotely
<flake> or text files, or edit bitmaps
<flake> intra and inter
<JRH3K5> Your best bet is to set up Samba.  Seriously.
<JRH3K5> Oh, inter?
<JRH3K5> FTP, then.
<flake> ftp wont let me update in place ?
<JRH3K5> No.
<JRH3K5> And...it'd be really bad security if you allowed that to be done outside of your router :P
<unix_infidel> flake: it'd be better if you did VPN for internet...especially if the files are sensitive.
<JRH3K5> Wouldn't SFTP be enough?
<JRH3K5> I don't know how easy OpenVPN is to set up.
<bur[n] er> sftp is easier
<Chanika> vigilante: looks to me like the "php" it downloads should actually be the file you want. just rename it. if konq's still givin your trouble try wget
<bur[n] er> openvpn is doable, but sftp does the job well
<JRH3K5> Quesotin:  installing and compiling apache.  "make" is apparently not a valid command in Kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> vigilante: it opens in kwrite?
<JRH3K5> So...what do I do? ?_?
<flake> thank you, i was banging my head against a wall for a bit
<flake> now that the swelling has gone down, it's time to do it again
<mazurskie> apt-get install build-essential
<JRH3K5> mazurskie - that to me?
<unix_infidel> JRH3K5: VPN has some inherent advantages over SFTP or SCP
<mazurskie> sure
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<JRH3K5> Of course.
<JRH3K5> But SFTP is easier to set up.
<scabootssca> i cant get amarok to play any songs help me pleasew
<JRH3K5> And, unless it's corporate files, I would think SFTP would be enough.
<unix_infidel> JRH3K5: that's like the windows vs. linux analogy.
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: Any songs?
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: Or mp3?
<scabootssca> .mp3's
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JRH3K5> unix_infidel - what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: read those :)
<vigilante> DaSkreech: it trys to, the file is 200mb, so it starts to load
<flaccid> is it hard to reduce the size of the root partition to allow space for a new partiiton?
<DaSkreech> vigilante: Let it load
<unix_infidel> JRH3K5: one is easier to setup etc etc. one has inherent advantages over the other...etc etc...one is more secure etc etc.
<DaSkreech> vigilante: want the direct url?
<JRH3K5> Oh, so you're saying it's up to personal taste?
<DaSkreech> vigilante: http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/et/official/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<DaSkreech> Throw that into kget
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: Are you comfortable with repositories?
<scabootssca> i guess i got mp3's to work in regular ubuntu
<unix_infidel> JRH3K5: no i'm saying its up to you in the end...but its a matter of doing it right once or doing it many times.
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: in that case you are looking for libxine-extracodecs
<scabootssca> ok install that?
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: yes
<JRH3K5> Personally, if I really wanted good VPN security, I'd just get a hardware firewall. :P
<Chanika> vigilante: hey, I found the problem
<unix_infidel> JRH3K5: that's not an option for a lot of small businesses or home users.
<elDeuce> if i compile something and run into an error - how do i delete(uninstall) the corrupted compile?
<Chanika> vigilante: that website is claiming to send plaintext, so konq follows the plaintext rules, which by default don't ask to save.
<scabootssca> there is no package for that do i have to enable repositorys? how do i do that in kubuntu?
<Jazon> elDeuce: make distclean
<elDeuce> Jazon: make: *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<DaSkreech> Chanika: Yeah I know :)
<scabootssca> wait i found the screen what do i have to enable?
<Jazon> elDeuce: sudo make distclean ??
<DaSkreech> Multiverse
<scabootssca> enable multiverse?
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: Yes
<DaSkreech> !multiverse
<elDeuce> Jazon: same error
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jazon> elDeuce: are you in the dir you ranake in?
<Jazon> make in
<Jazon> how the hell did i make that character?
<DaSkreech> Jazon: Interesting font
<elDeuce> i never go to the make part only ran ./configure before it crashed - gcc never got a chance to compile
<DaSkreech>    
<DaSkreech> elDeuce: Do you have b-e ?
<elDeuce> Jazon: i got this error --- checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Jazon> elDeuce: dunno then m8 sorry
<elDeuce> DaSkreech: no idea what b-e is, so no
<JRH3K5> Hmm
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: if you need help let me know
<JRH3K5> Where does Apache2 point to for its files?
<JRH3K5> Apache1.3 used to be /var/www
<DaSkreech> !tell elDeuce about b-e
<scabootssca> ok i'm following the tutorial
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: Kool
<DaSkreech> mossman: How are you doing?
<Chanika> hmm.
<Chanika> do most people use gstreamer or xine?
<flake> jrh3k5:  i found the apache2 files there when i installed it
<DaSkreech> I use xine
<JRH3K5> In /var/www
<JRH3K5> ?
<flake>  /apache2-default
<scabootssca> ok libxine-extracodecs is there now. I'm installing it'
<flake> i used sudo apt-get install
<RobNyc> how do I make my numlock key always on ?
<scabootssca> ok the song is playing but no sound
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: Hmm do you have sound normally?
<scabootssca> no i'm working on that
<scabootssca> got a sb audigy2zs
<DaSkreech> Ah Someone had an issue with that two days ago
<DaSkreech> Audigy has it's own LInux Drivers as I recall
<scabootssca> got it
<scabootssca> i got it to work
<DaSkreech> Though they might have stopped supporting Linux :(
<DaSkreech> Cool
<DaSkreech>  What did you do
<Melchiorre> RobNyc: do you mean so it's on at startup, or so you can't turn it off?
<DaSkreech> reopen amarok? :)
<scabootssca> used oss sound output plugin
<RobNyc> Melchiorre, so its on startup
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<scabootssca> and restarted amarok
<elknof1> hi everybody, im having an issue while watching a movie with kaffeine, the image is like in jumps, not continous, i've allready turned on the dma, so i have no idea what could be...
<scabootssca> ok how do i make things open on double click not single cause i keep accidentally opening hings
<elDeuce> scabootssca: go to your KDE menu
<pulaski> hello
<elDeuce> scabootssca: open up System Settings and go to Mouse
<dominatrix> hi all
<elDeuce> scabootssca: it's in there
<scabootssca> got it thanks
<flake> is there a 'windoze' key to pop up the KDE menu?
<scabootssca> i couldnt figure out which icon it was
<elDeuce> scabootssca: i'm still learning, so i help where i can :-)
<elknof1> hi everybody, im having an issue while watching a movie with kaffeine, the image is like in jumps, not continous, i've allready turned on the dma, so i have no idea what could be...
<DaSkreech> flake: Alt=F1
<Melchiorre> RobNyc: System setting -> Hardware -> Keyboard -> Numlock on KDE startup, select Turn on.
<dominatrix> quick question, ive got nvidia-glx installed, and recompiled with the restricted module, and done the enable command in Konsole, but i cant increase my resolution
<DaSkreech> Alt+F1
<DaSkreech> elknof1: Which engine?
<flake> thanks
<RobNyc> Melchiorre, i dont see that im on ubuntu sorry
<Melchiorre> oh, in Ubuntu
<elknof1> DaSkreech, xine
<Melchiorre> RobNyc, try asking in #Ubuntu, they know Gnome better than us ;)
<RobNyc> Melchiorre, ty
<DaSkreech> elknof1: Ermm Not sure. I've seen that but I normally just renice it or kill some stuff to make it better
<dominatrix> anyone?
<JRH3K5> Hmm
<RobNyc> Melchiorre, but u know how that channel is lol .. go play the lottery if u get an answer
<JRH3K5> So, I've chmodded /var/www/ to 755
<JRH3K5> And I've got httpd.conf pointing to it as DocumentRoot
<JRH3K5> But I'm getting 403 Forbidden?
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<elknof1> DaSkreech, is it possible to install gstreamer engine?, i mean without uninstalling xine (because of amarok)??
<Melchiorre> RobNyc, heh, yeah, I'll do a quick google for you...
<DaSkreech> elknof1: Of course
<RobNyc> Melchiorre, thanks so much man
<Melchiorre> np
<dominatrix> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JRH3K5> Ah, there we go
<JRH3K5> Stupid Deny from all
<flake> oh
<Melchiorre> RobNyc: http://ubuntuos.com/2006/04/random-tip-turn-numlock-on-on-boot
<RobNyc> thanks
<elDeuce> when i plug my camera into the usb port and run dmesg in konsole i get this error
<elDeuce> [17183327.512000]  FAT: Directory bread(block 506) failed
<elDeuce> [17183327.512000]   4:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<vigilante> DaSkreech: how did you get the direct url?
<flake> is there any way to remap the alt-f1 key to the windoze key
<elknof1> DaSkreech, but i cant use gstreamer with kaffeine... isnt it??
<DaSkreech> vigilante: I just loaded it up in firefox
<DaSkreech> the redirect opens in the same window
<DaSkreech> elknof1: Sure you can
<DaSkreech> Settings -> Engine settings
<DaSkreech> I think :)
<greg> hehhe oops i joined the wrong channel.   forgot i was banned in that other one...
<dominatrix> quick question, ive got nvidia-glx installed, and recompiled with the restricted module, and done the enable command in Konsole, but i cant increase my resolution
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: !resolution doesn't help?
<greg> why is kde so slow in dapper ?   do i have something misconfigured maybe ?
<buz> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete is Kopete 0.12 testing packages at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: heck no, i just dont get why i cant go above 1024x768
<buz> has anyone got kopete packages with fixed icq?
<DaSkreech> you ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<DaSkreech> They have a section in there to choose your resolution
<DaSkreech> buz: AOL messed up the servers
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: i can give that a try
<buz> DaSkreech: yeah i know
<buz> i also know that the kopete guys have a fix
<DaSkreech> buz: in #kopete they have the answer in the topic
<buz> yeah i know
<buz> but i dont like the idea of building kopete on my laptop
<greg> what's the key combo for switching tabs in konsole ?
<_kalm> you know whats funny? Kubuntu works better on my iMac G3 233mhz 64 RAM than ubuntu,, and kde is supposed to nee more power than Gnome!
<DaSkreech> Well check out the SVN commit and see if you can replicate it outside of rebuilding
<elDeuce> when i plug my camera into the usb port and run dmesg in konsole i get this error
<elDeuce> [17183327.512000]  FAT: Directory bread(block 510) failed
<elDeuce> [17183327.512000]   4:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<elDeuce> [17183327.512000]  FAT: Directory bread(block 511) failed
<elDeuce> [17183661.848000]  usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 6
<buz> DaSkreech: its a patch against a code file, not config
<flake> time to get down with some et charlie brown
<greg> _kalm up until dapper all the kde i ever tried was faster and lighter than the comparable 'nome
<buz> so rebuild is probably required
<flake> ltr
<DaSkreech> later
<DaSkreech> buz: then use http://go.icq.com for now
<buz> na gaim works
<buz> ugly as hell
<greg> anyone know the short cut keys to switch tabs in konsole ?
<buz> but it works
<DaSkreech> greg: Ctrl+PgUP ?
<greg> DaSkreech ty
<greg> eeek what is the  .local  dir in the home dir all about ?
<greg> never seen a system do that before...
<DaSkreech> For the Trash?
<chendo> quick question: does the desktop version contain gparted or something in case i have to resize partitions?
<DaSkreech> No
<dominatrix> DasSkreech: now that ive gone through that rigamarole, im guessing the next step is restart X?
<elDeuce> anyone know anything about digital cameras and kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: Sounds like a plan
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: heres hoping
<vigilante> DaSkreech: good ol FF
<DaSkreech> vigilante: If you had let it load in kwrite then saved it it would have had he same effect :)
<DaSkreech> hi noiesmo :)
<DaSkreech> Your XGL page seems to be quite the hit :)(
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: you sir are a god! where should i send you the n*de photo of myself as payment?(dont worry, im a girl)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> And a dominatrix I'll bet :)
<greg> DaSkreech yep it's a trash thing all right.   not anyway to turn trash off ?    cause that will get in the way, when i symlink /usr/local  to ./.local    ???
<greg> s/not/now/
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hey there :)
<DaSkreech> greg: Why on earth would You do that?
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Thanks a lot for that link
* greg thinks he has reasons.....
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: yup, its nice making your husband stomp away from the PC by sayin somethin like that, he was over my shoulder the whole time, had to get rid of him somehow
<DaSkreech> Probably mad he doesn't get pics sent to him :)
<hunt0r> unsermake -f admin/Makefile.common cvs
<hunt0r> ./admin/cvs.sh: line 33: --version: command not found
<hunt0r> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<hunt0r> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: nope, he should be happy though, he has the real thing
<hunt0r> hi, all when I try to compile Amarok from source I get this error
<dominatrix> really? thats odd....
<_kalm> has anyone used Wine or Cedega here? how does the performance compare?
<hunt0r> but autoconf is installed
<greg> anyone know if trash can be disabled ?
<DaSkreech> hunt0r: Why are You compiling from source?
<hunt0r> De
<hunt0r> DaSkreech: I want to ttry the newest cvs version
<dominatrix> i think i smell a proggie rewrite
* DaSkreech looks over dominatrix's shoulder
<greg> command 'groups' shows the primary group first ?
<DaSkreech> hunt0r: Maybe try installing autoconf?
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: What lang?
<DaSkreech> Should
<greg> the man page is blank on that point!
<hunt0r> [08:35:50]  <hunt0r> but autoconf is installed
<RobNyc> daaamnn ubuntu mirrors are slow today
<DaSkreech> hunt0r: Ah Which version?
<RobNyc> hehe
<hunt0r> 2.59a-7
<CpuWhiz> has anyone had a problem where a kde app stops letting you type stuff? (I am using KDE 3.5.3 and scim for ocassional Japanese input)
<chendo> kubuntu comes with partition tools for the install, yeah?
<DaSkreech> Erm not sure then
<DaSkreech> chendo: It uses them yes
* DaSkreech prods dominatrix
<chendo> cool, ta
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: oh, sorry was installing kuake, eng
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: ha ha I meant what language are you rewriting the program in?
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: one of the growing number of americans to join the tux revolution
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: Get yakuake :)
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: yakuake?
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, sorry about that just logon then phone goes off chatting to a mate, yeh there has been a few hits to site it's all good.
<DaSkreech> Yes
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: better version?
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: You still update it from time to time?
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: yeppers
<dominatrix> nice
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: So I guess you will be hanging around here for a few weeks then?
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, did about 3-4 weeks ago will have to check it over again but will keep it up to date :)
<DaSkreech> Schweet :)
<DaSkreech> I hosed my system so I'm going to try and format and try again :)
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, if i want to move it from its current link to another is it easy to update the bot
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: couple weeks? im a genius, but linux can spit PC programmers like even ME out! try till i get booted and banned!
<DaSkreech> Just ping me or someone responsive in -devel
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: What language do you program in?
<greg> DaSkreech that's the way i learned everything i know about linux...  'the trial and reformat method'
<noiesmo> cool i'll let someone know when I've move it but will keep old one going for a while after
<DaSkreech> greg: I don't need to reformat :) I can fix the problem if I really want
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: c++ mainly, although i landed a sweet gig for EALA doing 128 bit hex entry
<DaSkreech> But I'm thinking of dualing with Edgy
<greg> DaSkreech formating and reinstalling is fixing it...
<dominatrix> DaSkreech, i need Cedega...
<DaSkreech> A dominatrix programmer :) or is that a programming dominatirx :-s
<elDeuce> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<elDeuce> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: though i heard VMware went public and free
<elDeuce> what does this mean
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: Might be in the commercial repos
<_kalm> hm, whats the best language to start programming in??? many say Python is good... but i dont know about that
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: but the best bet is to hit the site I would guess
<greg> elDeuce means that /dev/usb is not a filesystem
<dominatrix> Python is ok, if you have a good base to start from
<DaSkreech> elDeuce: You need something like -t vfat
<dominatrix> honestly? grab qbasic and learn from there
<elDeuce> greg: i never specified /dev/usb
<DaSkreech> _kalm: python isn't bad
<hunt0r> _kalm: try java ;)
<insanekane> _kalm: i strongly suggest python
<DaSkreech> _kalm: I'd say it depends on how deep into programming you expect to get
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: yeah, but i hate paying for crap for an open source OS
<greg> elDeuce if the node is there then the fs is not partition 1     try the whole disk
<DaSkreech> Ha ha That's not fair :)
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: Get WINE then
<elDeuce> DaSkreech: thanks, that changed the error to -- mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<greg> mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb
<elDeuce> DaSkreech: it worked like 15 minutes ago
<dominatrix> _kalm: if your gonna go hardcore, its best to learn how it was done way ack in the olden times
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: yeah Right, Wine doesnt stand a chance of running guild wars properly
<DaSkreech> Ooeerr a Guilide
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: ive tried
<dominatrix> DaSkrech: yup Rohars Roughnecks, great guild, been with them for 6 months, and wont quit
* greg notes that "ount: you must specify the filesystem type" generally has nothing at all to do with fs type.
<DaSkreech> Well You can pull the cedega CVS and that's free
<_kalm> i have looked at Python,,, seems simple and nice, perl was interestin too, but its more internet thing isnt it? C++ seem difficult!! i dont know much about those languages
<DaSkreech> they don't charge for that
<_kalm> but something that might even get me a career
<DaSkreech> Just be good. People will pay for you
<Quarupted> Can konversation do multiple servers?
<elDeuce> DaSkreech: if i mounted my usb key and it worked fine like 30 minutes ago, how come it won't work now?
<DaSkreech> elDeuce: Fluke?
<DaSkreech> Well I'm off to bed all
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: the CVS is free? where can i nab that at?
<DaSkreech> Check the forums on Cedega
<bur[n] er> anyone around who knows how to use tango with KDE?  i can't get the folder icons to go away from crystal
<imbrandon> Quarupted, yes
<Quarupted> imbrandon: Yes what?
<imbrandon> [01:52]  <Quarupted> Can konversation do multiple servers?
<Quarupted> Oh sorry was so long ago
<Quarupted> man its a nicer client than i thought
<imbrandon> heh about 8 or nine minutes ;)
<Quarupted> As good as Xchat minus scripting stuff
<intelikey> brand new fresh install.  and dist-upgrade already says..
<intelikey> 73 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<intelikey> Need to get 154MB of archives.
<imbrandon> Quarupted, konversation uses python scipting if you want
<DaSkreech> And They just added the abilty to complete your own name :)
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Ha Kwin is a compositing manager now !
<Quarupted> Its nicer than it was last time
<Quarupted> I wont even bother to get Xchat for now
<imbrandon> Quarupted, nightly builds of konv are up on buntudot.org if you wanna stay on the bleeding edge ;)
<Quarupted> wish there was like Xirssi
<intelikey> isn't there
<intelikey> there is xbitchx
<Quarupted> I like irssi better than bitchx
<elDeuce> anyone know of a way to make a shortcut on the desktop that i can click and it will run a terminal command?
<Desh> How do I check to see if my Kubuntu is set up to use 2 monitors?
<intelikey> elDeuce make a script
<imbrandon> elDeuce, make a scipt
<Desh> It shows two monitors in the display settings even tho one is set to the status: <unknown>
<imbrandon> brb afk , not sure Desh
<elDeuce> how do i make a script? sorry, i'm new
<DaSkreech> mossman, dominatrix: It was nice meeting you. Hope I see you again. Shout at me if you see me :)
<DaSkreech>  Night noiesmo
<dominatrix> okay, i just bought and DLed Cedega, and got a .deb package, but every time i try and install it, it says that its not in my PATH, any ideas?
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: wait! one las question!
<DaSkreech> eek
<DaSkreech> !script
<ubotu> I know nothing about script
<intelikey> elDeuce open an editor and type the command you want to run then save as text to the file name you like   and point a launcher to it
<DaSkreech> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: What?
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: I need to know how to install a .deb file, cedega says its not in my PATH
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: how are you installing it?
<intelikey> elDeuce it needs to be execurable also... i omited that.     basicly  anything you would type on the command line can be put in a script. and some other things also.
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: nvm, i learned the power of right click> actions...lol, im a dummy
<_kalm> How do you play music files from another computer in my lan? i havent really succeeded in it...
<DaSkreech> :-)
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, night dude catch ya soon
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: Ok let it open and let me know I'm free
<dominatrix> DaSkreech, im good, you go if ya need to, im just tryin to find xlibs so ill stop getting dependancy errors
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: and you know how to go about all that?
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: not really, but im smart, and i have adept
<DaSkreech> Whats the time where you are at? Just out of curiosity :)
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: So it seems :) Have you added any repos?
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: 1:09 AM
<intelikey> elDeuce paste this in a terminal -->    echo -e "\#!/bin/sh \n\n echo 'hell-o world!'" >> ~/myscript && chmod 755 ~/myscript ; ~/myscript
<intelikey> then you cna use it.  modify to suit your needs.
<insanekane> _kalm: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3882
<elDeuce> intelikey: i need -- mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera -- on my desktop
<_kalm> ok thak you
<elDeuce> intelikey: so that my g/f can mount her camera without my aid
<DaSkreech> !tell dominatrix about repositaries
<ubotu> I know nothing about repositaries
<DaSkreech> !tell dominatrix about repositories
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: ive enabled just about everything in sources.list
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: There are more than that There is also Multiverse
<DaSkreech> !tell dominatrix about Multiverse
<jron> anyone have probs with their desktop becoming 100% unresponisive with the newest kubuntu build?
<DaSkreech> That should keep in the good till tomorrow
<intelikey> elDeuce  echo -e "\#!/bin/sh \n\nmount /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera" > ~/myscript && chmod 755 ~/myscript
<elDeuce> jron: nope
<intelikey> and make a launcher that points to it.
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: See you! Good night tell the rest of the family I said Hi and good night
<dominatrix> DaSkreech, i know all that, but do i need to add multiverse to the resticted repo entries too?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<elDeuce> intelikey: i get this error -su: !/bin/sh: event not found
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: night, ill figure it out, and if not, ill whine till i get it
<jron> my desktop has died 3 times in 1 day from right clicking on icons =(
<DaSkreech> jron: It logged you out?
<dominatrix> god, i cant remember the command to unlock adept, it crashed, :P
<intelikey> elDeuce ok try that one >>>     echo -e "#\!/bin/sh \n\nmount /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera" > ~/myscript && chmod 755 ~/myscript
<elDeuce> jron: have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<DaSkreech> dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> That normally works for me
<jron> DaSkreech: no, the desktop just stops working =(
<jron> elDeuce: yes, i have =(
<DaSkreech> jron: doesn't refresh itself?
<intelikey> simple mistake.  escaped the comment   rather than the not    hmm oh well.
<jron> nope, mousing over it just shows a pointing finger DaSkreech
<elDeuce> intelikey: where did it same it to?
<intelikey> ~
<elDeuce> save*
<jron> icons end up vanishing,.,,,
<intelikey> that's your home
<intelikey> ~ expands to the users home.
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: What just happened?
<elDeuce> intelikey: umm, it's not in /home
<DaSkreech> jron: That's happened twice to me but the desktop just kills itself and restarts
<intelikey> no your home is not /home
<intelikey> your home dir.    /home/eldeuce
<intelikey> or what ever it is.
<dominatrix> DaSkreech, had to reset X to get adept workin again
<jron> DaSkreech: wish mine would restart itself :P
<jron> about to switch to xubuntu =(
<elDeuce> intelikey: nope, not there either
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: i cant find anything but xlibs-dev in the list...
<DaSkreech> That may be what you need
* intelikey wonders if elDeuce did that with sudo....
<elDeuce> intelikey: sorry, i'm not trying to be dense. this is my 4th day with linux
<elDeuce> intelikey: i typed in exactly what you gave me
<dominatrix> im getting annoyed
<exceswater> hi all
<elDeuce> intelikey: even if i put sudo in front of the cmd you gave it it still doesnt show up in /home/kyle
<elDeuce> exceswater:  hi
<exceswater> hi elDeuce
<jron> not gona lie... ubuntu is way harder to install packages than gentoo =(
<exceswater> who can help me with a small problem
<jron> mplayer isn't even on the list.
<exceswater> i need to compress a video
<exceswater> mpg
<exceswater> in kubuntu
<exceswater> ...
<jron> just kmplayer which doesn't even load xvid =(
<intelikey> elDeuce if you sudo it it will put it in /root/
<exceswater> does any1 knows how
<Sunnyblizard> Hi all
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: i cant find xlibs or any mention of it anywhere, either thru apt or adept...
<exceswater> !compress
<ubotu> I know nothing about compress
<jron> people are saying install automatix... but this will be the 3rd package manager i have installed... kinda retarted =(
<exceswater> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video
<exceswater> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<exceswater> !compres
<ubotu> I know nothing about compres
<DaSkreech> Maybe you need xlibs-dev?
<intelikey> elDeuce in the irc client type /exec -o ls ~/myscript -l
<dominatrix> !xlibs
<ubotu> I know nothing about xlibs
<elDeuce> intelikey: i did a Find for the myscript and it's in /(root)
<DaSkreech> dominatrix: try http://packages.ubunut.com
<DaSkreech> htpp://packages.ubuntu.com
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: i Installed it, but no go...
<DaSkreech> dang
<Sunnyblizard> !services
<ubotu> I know nothing about services
<DaSkreech> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Sunnyblizard> service
<DaSkreech> Ha ha:)
<Sunnyblizard> !service
<ubotu> I know nothing about service
<jron> exceswater: where is mplayer? in gentoo i could just emerge mplayer then mplayer <xvidfile> to play a vid. =(
<DaSkreech> then you can whine all you like :)
<jron> i really don't care for gstreamer.
<intelikey> yeah you made one there when you did it sudo... elDeuce there is one in your home/dir/ also if you ever ran that as a user.  and not as root.
<DaSkreech> jron: kmplayer?
<elDeuce> intelikey: ahh there is goes
<exceswater> i can play the file
<exceswater> i need to compress it :D
<elDeuce> intelikey: i was logged in as root
<intelikey> elDeuce at any rate.  you can use that.   just point a launcher at it.
<jron> DaSkreech: i installed kmplayer... but it looks to use something called kmplayerlib to play vids... which isnt working.
<DaSkreech> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jron> with normal mplayer i could just launch it from the console.
<elDeuce> intelikey: okay, so it is in my home dir - how do i click on it and it run the command instead of just opening text editor
<elDeuce> intelikey: what is a launcher?
<DaSkreech> jron: To play xvid read those links
<DaSkreech> Well night again
<jron> DaSkreech: ill check um out, just confused as to why mplayer isnt in the repos. =(
<dominatrix> DaSkreech: cedega installed fine, i dont understand why it was bein a poo about xlibs
<jron> these links just seem to tell me: install gstreamer.... which is not what i wana use =(
<intelikey> elDeuce on the desktop   right click  >  create new > link to application.
<elDeuce> intelikey: am i looking for a program called launcher?
<intelikey> elDeuce no you are looking for  ~/myscript
<ryantrip> hey whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<elDeuce> intelikey: okay, lets see if i did this right
<kosh> ubuntu defaults to gnome, kubuntu defaults to kde
<kosh> that is it
<kosh> other then that they are identical
<ryantrip> which is better?
<kosh> same repository for all packages etc
<kosh> it depends on which you like more kde or gnome
<kosh> all choosing kubuntu/ubuntu does is installation defaults
<ryantrip> what does each one surve?
<kosh> I prefer kde more then gnome however this is the kubuntu channel
<ryantrip> yea
<kosh> what do you mean what does each one serve?
<ryantrip> what is he difference between gnome and kde
<elDeuce> intelikey: okay cool. it works
<intelikey> elDeuce congradulations.  you just wrote your first linux program(with a little help).   and only four days into it.    kewl!     :)
<kosh> hmm not sure how to cover that
<kosh> they are both fairly different desktops that work in different ways however any software in one you can run in the other
<elDeuce> is there a way to add a couple lines so that it will auto log into root so she wont have to worry about it?
<kosh> gnome is more minimalist, kde is more configurable and integrated in my viewpoint
<ryantrip> ok so what if i wanted it on my mac? is it better?
<intelikey> elDeuce you can set the 'launcher' you made on your desktop to run sudo befor the script.
<kosh> it depends on what you are doing
<intelikey> right click it and 'configure' it.
<kosh> if you write software for a living I would say that kde is better then the macosx
<ryantrip> but if its for person use, then ubutntu
<ryantrip> ?
<elDeuce> intelikey: but doesnt sudo ask for a password?
<intelikey> elDeuce also as i said eariler.  anything you could do on the command line, just put it in the script.
<intelikey> elDeuce yes it will
<kosh> depends on what your personal usage is
<kosh> what I would do is just try both and see which you like more
<ryantrip> idk how to tell the difference
<intelikey> the only way you can get root access to that without a password is to edit /etc/sudoers     and you aint ready for that yet.   besides it would be a security hole you could fly the space shuttel throuth
<elDeuce> how come when i click on the shortcut on the desktop the new window sits there for like a minute saying "Loading Application" and then goes away
<kosh> install both and try for yourself
<kosh> elDeuce: the timeout for how long the system puts the waiting thing there expired
<elDeuce> intelikey: can i PM you? other talk is giving me a headache
<kosh> elDeuce: what are you trying to do?
<intelikey> elDeuce you can configure it to "run in a terminal"   when you click the launcher.
<elDeuce> kosh: working on making my first linux script
<kosh> ah
<denis_> hey guys
<denis_> just installed kubuntu
<intelikey> elDeuce yeah if you are regestered
<denis_> does anyone know why my sound icon has a red X over it and why i dont have sound? lol. I'm a total newb i'm sorry
<elDeuce> denis_: congrats
<denis_> I just want to familiarize myself with unix-based OS. Figured I'd go with this one.
<Desh> Is it possible to install fglrx 8.24.8 on Xorg 7.0?
<kosh> denis_: where do you see a red X at?
<denis_> in the tray
<elDeuce> denis_: is it possible it is muted?
<kosh> ah hmm
<RawSewage> New Linux kernel tonight
<elDeuce> denis_: when mine is muted i have a dash across it
<RawSewage> big update
<denis_> i dont think so.. i didnt set it on mute, and i cant seem to get to the "mixer"
<kosh> RawSewage: you compiled your own kernel?
<RawSewage> 106 mb
<RawSewage> kosh, hell no
<Desh> RawSewage: Which version? 2.6.15-26?
<kosh> denis_: can you right click on it and see any options?
<denis_> when i click on it, "kmix" opens, but there's nothing under "current mixer" for me to choose in the combo box
<RawSewage> Desh, yes
<kosh> RawSewage: oh I see an update to the dapper one, doesn't effect me since I don't use that kernel
<kosh> denis_: what sound card do you have?
<Desh> RawSewage: Sweet, I got it already. :)
<RawSewage> Desh, when
<denis_> its some kind of intergrated one that comes with the compaq deskpro model
<Desh> RawSewage: A few hours ago. Adept was like, yo you got updates, and I was like, cool.
<kosh> denis_: can you use lspci and find out what kind of sound card you have? just type that in a konsole window
<RawSewage> lol
<denis_> It doesnt seem to say anything about audio / sound.
<kosh> that is strange
<denis_> it just says some Host:Bridge Intel Corp. 440BX/ etc etc type of stuff
<stanks> hi...me again
<Desh> the fglrx installer says I am running an i686 arch, but I installed the 386 version of ubuntu and have been using that kernel and those restricted modules, is that ok?
<stanks> i have a question about packages
<denis_> then AGP bridge, Ethernet controller, ISA bridge, IDE interface, USB controller, :\
<RawSewage> kosh, you still have Breezy?  or are you using Eft
<stanks> can i install packages from dapper to breezy
<stanks> i am not talking about base system files, but about utils, apps, etc.
<denis_> kosh: any clue?
<kosh> RawSewage: dapper with some sid and custom kernel
<RawSewage> are you that person that likes to strip everything down
<kosh> denis_: usually you end up with an entry like 0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<kosh> denis_: if yours does not say audio in any of them that is bizarre as heck
<berkes> good morning world.
<kosh> denis_: since that would mean the system coudl not even find a define that called itself an audio device and thus no hope of having it run
<RawSewage> lean mean kernel
<kosh> no mine is not realy stripped down
<kosh> I just needed some stuff outside the 2.6.15 kernel series
<denis_> ouch... so there's no way for me to get audio to work on this thing? :\
<berkes> is anyone here using kubuntu on a laptop with wifi? (and travelling or moving from network to network a lot)
<denis_> cuz that's just depressing
<kosh> denis_: you just said the lspci is showing that there is no audio on the system, that is VERY strange I have not seen that on any box in 10 years
<kosh> denis_: even soundcards that don't work have always been found before in the systems I have worked with
<denis_> hah wow. Cuz i DO have audio, cuz i had it on windows run pretty smoothly.
<jron> can anyone inform me as to why the hell mplayer won't install, i checked the forums and everyone says, uncomment all the repos in sources.list then apt-get install mplayer-386... which does jack in my case.
<kosh> it might be some kind of software audio instead of hardware audio
<kosh> so the system can't find it
<berkes> I cannot find the right tools for managing my wifi in an easy way. Right now I have some shell scripts that I run as sudo,
<denis_> hm. thats pretty lame. :(
<berkes> but there /must/ be some way to automate this better, not?
<cox377> jron: run update
<jron> why isn't the most popular video player for nix not in the repos =(
<kosh> denis_: can you tell me the exact model number of your compaq machine?
<jron> cox377: i have, but thank you for your reply.
<flaccid_> i just copied a bunch of stuff through fish
<kosh> jron: it is in multiverse
<kosh> jron: just enable that repository and install it
<denis_> It just says COMPAQ DESKPRO on the case.
<flaccid_> now the dirs are coming up in fish as ULAW (sun) Audio wtf?
<kosh> no model number?
<jron> ive looked in synaptic, the kde package mon and through apt get with the konsole.... no luck
<denis_> not on the case no
<jron> all sources in sources.list are uncommented as well.
<intelikey> ah much better...
<Search4Lancer> I had a program that I used to monitor exactly what was going through my connection.... don't remember the name of it though... any ideas?
<intelikey> gkrealm  maybe   idk
<Desh> How do I move a windows that is too long?
<berkes> Search4Lancer: netsat?
<berkes> tss. netstat.
<kosh> denis_: there are about 200 deskpros that are all different
<kosh> denis_: unless you know the specific model I can't help with that
<intelikey> rrr sorry gkrellm
<denis_> ouch. lol. ok let me see.
<Desh> I have a window that is too long and I cannot see the bottom hoc an I move it up?
<intelikey> Desh grab it with   [alt]  left mouse
<Desh> intelikey, thanks.
<denis_> KOSH: http://used-monitors.com/buru/images/catalog/used_systems/Compaq Deskpro Desktop 733 Mhz.JPG
<denis_> thats what the model looks like.
<intelikey> play with twm a little while you pick up things like that  :)
<Desh> the old fglrx, I am making it make a ubuntu deb, should I choose ubuntu daper or ubuntu 6.04?
<denis_> lo but i guess thats little hlep
<Search4Lancer> berkes, etc: It spit out information similar to how netstat does it, but it was an actual graphical program, not a terminal one
<intelikey> dapper or 6.4  ???
* intelikey didn't know there was a 6.4 acutally
<Desh> 6.04, yes that and a bunch of breezy and hoary are alternatives.
<berkes> Search4Lancer: Ksystemlog
<Search4Lancer> nope
<kosh> denis_: sorry I just can't find the information on it, the support site for it is close to worthless
<kosh> denis_: it lists the model on one page and when you click on it for more information it lists a whole bunch of other models but not that one anymore
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<denis_> yeah, its pretty hopeless. :( *frustrated
<intelikey> anyone around that knows something about the system ?
<Search4Lancer> found it: Ethereal
<kosh> denis_: yours is the first system I have ever seen where linux could not even find the onboard audio sorry
<kosh> denis_: the odds of making it work would be close to nil
<fek_> moin
<denis_> lol. gotcha.
<Desh> what do linux headers do?
<denis_> thanks for trying man, i appreciate it :)
<jron> is the multiuniverse not already in the sources.list to be uncommented?
<jron> if not, what is the address to the multiuniverse?
<TheMoebius> yay amoraK crashed as I was transferring files to my ipod and then Kmail crashed as I was trying to submit the backtrace.
<jron> because mplayer is def listed as a package and does NOT exist when i apt get it.
<intelikey> jron just add the word to the end of any line.
<jron> intelikey: ?
<kosh> kmail crashed on you?
<jron> add multiuniverse?
<kosh> just uncomment the multiverse line then sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> jron   deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> just add it to the end of the line  ^
<jron> kosh, i've looked over my sources.list 100 times and the word multi is NOT in the file.
<jron> k, i will try that intelikey
<kosh> TheMoebius: you may want to install memtest86+ and then reboot to run the tests
<kosh> jron: that is very strange the default file has it
<namibian_menx> ?
<TheMoebius> kosh: I'm too scared to do that...
<kosh> TheMoebius: you don't know what know if the memory is bad?
<intelikey> you can add universe multiverse to any line except special repos.  like seaves.org
<jron> thank christ intelikey, that worked.
<intelikey> patrick88296 the kubuntu live  has ssh  no?
<TheMoebius> kosh: well i fear the memory is bad and that would suck a lot
<TheMoebius> grrrrr
<TheMoebius> ok what must be done must be done
<TheMoebius> pray for me please.
<intelikey> i wish i could find someone with a clue....
<intelikey> that could tell me why anyone would setup an init script to do this...
<intelikey>  3980 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<intelikey> dd is running full time.... on every default *ubuntu system.
<Desh> I have a source duirectory for the fglrx driver, how would I build and install this?
<__osh___> intelikey: I'd like to think I have a clue. What's the problem.
<intelikey> __osh___ why is  dd running on your system ?
<intelikey> is there not a better way to log kernel messages than using an external app like dd ?
<jacques_> bonjour
<intelikey> bonjourno
<__osh___> intelikey: dd isn't running on my system. is it on yours?
<intelikey> __osh___ what are you running ?
<__osh___> intelikey: kubuntu dapper
<intelikey> me too
<__osh___> intelikey: you know what dd does, don't you?
<intelikey> __osh___ ps -A x | grep /bin/dd
<intelikey> of course.
<intelikey>  3980 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<__osh___> intelikey: Looks like it's getting info from /proc/kmesg and logging those msgs to kmsg. Kernel messages iirc.
<__osh___> intelikey: Why does that bother you?
<_rince_> where have the smp kernel-images gone?
<_rince_> is 686 now implicitly smp?
<fek_> _rince_: apt-cache search smp
<z00m> greetings all
<intelikey> __osh___ looks like the init team takes for granted that /bin/dd is always handy.   and that no one cares if it's running.       i wonder how hard it'd be to exploid that...
<_rince_> ah, haven't read the description ... so smp is turned on by default?
<z00m> need some help installing nvidia drivers for my gfx card, already set them up the otherday and decided to format kubuntu so i could have windows XP also on dual boot. do i just have to install the nvidia-gtx ?
<z00m> can't remeber if i needed to check kernal version also
<kuzmaster> hello all
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me how to mount a cd?
<abattoir> z00m: i think it'd be nvidia-glx
<__osh___> intelikey: I'd assume that dd is always availible. Haven't seen a system without dd for quite some time. Why shouldn't the init-team take dd for granted? That's how you build stuff, using previous work by others. As for the exploit part, I'm sure there's a way. If you find it you'll make us all a favor.
<abattoir> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<abattoir> kuzmaster: through the command line?
<kuzmaster> yeah
<z00m> abattoir: thanks i thought it was that.
<RawSewage> kuzmaster, easiest way is to right click in your Home folder and
<RawSewage> kuzmaster, Make New -  Link to Device
<accumulator> are there more ppl that have had problems with the 127.0.0.1/lo interface?
<kuzmaster> ok, thanx
<RawSewage> then double click your new icon
<abattoir> kuzmaster: 'sudo mount /dev/hdc' check what device your cdrom is.... 'dev/?'
<intelikey> __osh___ i'm too lazy to look for it...    but i'll circumvent dd continuously running on my box.  ;/
<abattoir> z00m: oh, i thought you had got the package wrong 'nvidia-gtx'
<accumulator> dapper seems to NOT assign 127.0.0.1 to the lo interface
<accumulator> ..but it could be my foobar
<__osh___> intelikey: sorry, I didn't get that last part. circumvent dd? It doesn't make sense to me. Perhaps because english isn't my native language.
<z00m> abattoir: iwas just double checking ;)
<intelikey> __osh___ with all the code that has gone into the kernel.  one would asume there would be a way for the kernel to dump it's error messages to a file without having to have dd hold the door open for it.      oh circ...dd i'll make it not run all time here.
<abattoir> z00m: oh, ok :)
<z00m> abattoir: im just in the process of doing an update with adept updater, so ill install the nvidia-gtk after that because there is updates for my kernal
<accumulator> does anyone here have no 127.0.0.1 assigned to their lo interface?
<abattoir> accumulator: its assigned automatically for me
<intelikey> sudo is to console as gksudo is to gnome-termenal as ??? is to konsole
<z00m> inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<accumulator> abattoir: you're running dapper?
<z00m> thats on my lo
<abattoir> accumulator: yes
<__osh___> intelikey: I'm sure it'd take about 20 sec to write a file-logging module to the kernel, but why bother when the tool is already out there? I get your point but I don't really see the problem. The less code the kernel devels have to focus on, the less chances there are that a bug will be introduced.
<abattoir> intelikey: gksudo:kdesu
<accumulator> my 127.0.0.1 vanished after package upgrades
<accumulator> I added it manually to /etc/network/interfaces
<accumulator> but I wondered if it came from the packages or if it was my fault (my /usr ran low on space during upgrade)
<z00m> try dhcpcd lo
<intelikey> __osh___ ture.     so why aren't we still using  linux-1.0  ???
<z00m> ah, dhcpcd is not in this distro
<accumulator> z00m: why would you want to use DHCP on lo iface?
<Pupeno> Does anybody know about a howto to write Sieve scripts ?
<z00m> accumulator: don't know im just chatting crap .. .lol
<accumulator> z00m: thats ok :)
<z00m> :D
<__osh___> intelikey: more and better hardware support? better memory management? I'm not saying that one shouldn't introduce features, just that there's no point in reinventing the wheel.
<intelikey> but dd isn't the wheel
<intelikey> one could use cat   i guess....
<intelikey> doesn't matter.
<accumulator> anyway, not having 127.0.0.1 assigned to lo creates all kinds of weird effects
<Desh> Can someone help me with an uninstallation?
<abattoir> Desh: uninstallation of what?
<intelikey> Desh maybe
<accumulator> Desh: tired of windows?
<Pupeno> Desh: just ask about what you want to do.
<__osh___> intelikey: I didn't know you could specify blocksize in cat. And dd is more or less a fundamental tool to unix, wouldn't you say?
<Desh> Uninstalling fglrx, apparently there is a diversion error r something of this account.
<kosh> loopback is 127.0.0.1 by definition for tcp/ip
<kosh> changing it to something else is a great way to break a LOT of things
<Desh> Here is the apt-get output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17809
<accumulator> kosh: I know, but it disappeared on me
<kosh> sudo ifup lo
<accumulator> kosh: do you by any chance have a start-symlink to /etc/init.d/loopback in your runlevels?
<Desh> I tried deleting all the files mentioned but still nothing.
<accumulator> kosh: or, do you have a static address definition in /etc/network/interfaces?
<intelikey> __osh___ i'm tired of arguing about it.   wasn't the GUI a reinvention of the wheel in the same sense,    i don't like a lot of "default" things about *ubuntu.   the installer   the default usage of sudo  and a host of other things i could complain about.    but  klogd and syslogd are both running  they don't need dd to help them...   i'll say no more about it.
<RawSewage> so... computer runs faster with COmpiz, right
<RawSewage> it runs faster with XGL/Compiz, because graphics card is taking over some of the CPU load
<RawSewage> correct?
<accumulator> RawSewage: not eniterly true
<kosh> accumulator: on this box I have a static address defition for eth0 and lo is always static
<Desh> Yay, I solved it, Yay for Google!
<kosh> accumulator: on other boxes I have eth0 as dhcp but lo is still static
<RawSewage> accumulator, sort of true?
<D4m4ge> Desh what was the problem?
<__osh___> Desh: Perhaps sudo aptitude purge-unused xorg-driver-fglrx
<D4m4ge> i mean how did you solve it?
<Desh> fglrx wouldn't uninstall.
<accumulator> kosh: ok mine disappeared somehow
<Desh> Oh, umm I ran some commands I found in a forum
<D4m4ge> ok
<Desh> That got rid of the link
<Desh> I hate fglrx, it never works.
<accumulator> kosh: prob my fault, since /usr was running full and I was smart/stupid to put noexec mount option on /tmp, maybe that's the reason
<D4m4ge> Desh :)
<Desh> And the normal ati driver used to work but now it went :(
<accumulator> RawSewage: especially XV video output is slower
<Desh> Somehow the open source driver game my mobility 9700 3d in some things like tuxracer.
<RawSewage> accumulator, thats true.  I get jerky video playback in fullscreen mode
<intelikey> accumulator noexec on /tmp ?
<__osh___> intelikey: Agreed. I've got a few pet peevs about unix/linux too. I hadn't noticed the use of dd in that sense. Do what I do. File a feature request about it in launchpad.net.
<accumulator> Desh: I try to stick with the 8.24 driver.. that worked for me
<accumulator> Desh: 8.26 gives me lots of problems
<Desh> Uh oh...I deleted libGl.so.1...
<Desh> >_<!
<Desh> None have ever worked for me, accumulator
<accumulator> intelikey: yeah I use LVM to mount /tmp /usr /var /opt on separate partitions
<phatechen> hi
<phatechen> how to format a hdd?
<Gioacchino> how to exit the cd from the cd rider ?
<accumulator> Desh: the open ati driver gives good 2d performance, if you can live without 3d
<Gioacchino> !cd
<ubotu> I know nothing about cd
<Desh> How could I get libGL.so.1? I deleted it by accident. :)
<Desh> I may have a backup, I dunno if it's the right version, I'd rather get it from an install..
<RawSewage> accumulator, but video playback aside, is there some truth in what I said?
<accumulator> intelikey: but dpkg seems to run scripts from /tmp
<intelikey> accumulator yeah that's not the point.   i was wondering if you thought it would be a security enhancement to dis-allow executables in /tmp      maybe nosuid /tmp   ???
<Desh> accumulator: the open source oe used to give me 3d for penguin racer and ever starsiege tribes thru wine, but then it stopped.
<abattoir> Gioacchino: cd from cd rider? try 'eject'
<accumulator> RawSewage: I'm no expert, but there are some discussions on that. Right now it is slower, because all windows need to be converted to a texture before rendering
<accumulator> RawSewage: there's no GL_texture_from_pixmap driver call yet
<RawSewage> accumulator, hm... it seemed faster to me
<accumulator> RawSewage: once that is implemented (and XV can render directly to a GL context) it will probably be faster
<Gioacchino> abattoir:  eject form the rider or form the icon ???  i had try from rider but it not exit and from the icon is only umount
<accumulator> RawSewage: but that's all driver issues
<Desh> If I am using Xorg, why would glxgears tell me this: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<abattoir> Gioacchino: try unmount, then press the button on the writer... else Alt+f2->eject
<Gioacchino> abattoir:  thnacks
<Desh> :(
<abattoir> Gioacchino: np :)
<intelikey> well i think i'll start the long process of customizing this installation...
<accumulator> Desh: DRI fails when your driver fails to load
<Desh> accumulator: Why would my driver fail to load? I set it up to use the open source ati driver.
<Gioacchino> exist activeX for linux ??
<accumulator> Desh: the open source ati driver has no 3d and no DRI
<Desh> accumulator: Odd, it used to run penguin racer for me, what about the vesa or radeo driver, those any good?
<Desh> *radeon
<accumulator> Desh: you can use software rendering with Mesa, then DRI should not be used
<Gioacchino> because I have a software for windws( I use wine ) when I open it it tell me install activeX for mozilla firefox
<Desh> accumulator: How would I do this?
<accumulator> Desh: try googling for a howto
<Gioacchino> without activeX multple function of the program dont work
<Nickay> hi
<Gioacchino> !activeX
<ubotu> I know nothing about activeX - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Desh> Gioacchino: You can install activeX on Linux thru Wine
<accumulator> gtg
<Desh> Gioacchino: One of my apps did it
<Desh> accumulator: later, anf thanks
<Desh> [a] ccumulator: later, anf thanks
<Desh> *and
<Gioacchino> I had found this http://linas.org/linux/corba.html
<Gioacchino> I am italian and I dont spek english good
<Nickay> i have install ubuntu and i want to ask if i can install KDE enviroment or i must install Kubuntu?
<Gioacchino> you can install kde
<Gioacchino> Nickay: you have synaptic ?
<abattoir> Nickay: you can install KDE by installing the kubuntu-desktop meta package
<abattoir> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.85 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Nickay> abattoir is that the command?
<abattoir> Nickay: no, the command would be 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Nickay> i see
<Nickay> ok
<abattoir> Nickay: you can also install it through your package manager
<abattoir> i guess synaptic
<GoAhead> i just instaled kubuntu, and seens like sound card is not correctly installed
<GoAhead> is there some general workaround for this?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ping for help with GoAhead's sound problem
<RawSewage> http://blog.outer-court.com/archive/2006-07-10-n48.html
<crimsun> GoAhead: hi.
<crimsun> GoAhead: what sound card is it?
<GoAhead> hey
<GoAhead> i don't really know, what command can i use to get the information?
<crimsun> depends how old the computer is
<GoAhead> is a new laptop
<crimsun> ok, then ``lspci -v |grep -i Audio''
<GoAhead> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 80)
<crimsun> ok, now ``lsmod |grep ^snd_atiixp''
<GoAhead> pofis@pofis-laptop:~$ lsmod |grep ^snd_atiixp
<GoAhead> snd_atiixp_modem       17640  1
<GoAhead> snd_atiixp             21324  1
<crimsun> ok, now ``cat /proc/asound/modules''
<GoAhead> pofis@pofis-laptop:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<GoAhead> 0 snd_atiixp
<GoAhead> 1 snd_atiixp_modem
<crimsun> good.
<crimsun> now, please paste the output from ``amixer -c0'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<fre1> what about the volume level ? :)
<crimsun> fre1: we're getting there.
<fre1> ok :)
<crimsun> GoAhead: after you've pastebinned it, please tell us the URL
<GoAhead> http://pastebin.ca/85922
<GoAhead> there you go
<crimsun> ok, is this a laptop?
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> you already answered that
<GoAhead> yes
<crimsun> ok, first thing to try is ``amixer set "External Amplifier" off''
<crimsun> after that, try playing music
<GoAhead> i tryed and youtube video , still no sound
<GoAhead> do you want the output of de last command?
<GoAhead> *an youtube video
<crimsun> GoAhead: no, just try ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav'' to test audio
<flaccid_> yay default sources have joe
<flaccid_> i love joe
<crimsun> Flash is a horrible test case, because it doesn't actually point to whether audio is audible by default
<GoAhead> pofis@pofis-laptop:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav
<GoAhead> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<GoAhead> aplay: main:544: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<flaccid> best test case is kcontrol
<intelikey> joe's own editor
<crimsun> GoAhead: did you create your own /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* ?
<flaccid> go joe
<intelikey> recursive acranymns
<flaccid> yeah the asoundrc will fix/help problems
<ubuntu___> hallo
<flaccid> depends on the duplex of your card too
<GoAhead> crimsun yes i dit created /etc/asound.conf
<Nickay> What about Kubuntu and Linmodems? is there more compatibility with this kind of modems from the other linux distributions?
<GoAhead> following a FAQ
<crimsun> GoAhead: please move it out of the wa.
<crimsun> way ^
<GoAhead> remove it?
<crimsun> or mv /etc/asound.conf /etc/asound.conf.orig
<GoAhead> done
<GoAhead> still get the same output
<GoAhead> pofis@pofis-laptop:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav
<GoAhead> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<GoAhead> aplay: main:544: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<crimsun> GoAhead: right, need ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<flaccid> restart alsa
<crimsun> GoAhead: use pastebin, please, not here
<GoAhead> http://pastebin.ca/85928
<alfatau> hello, i just installed a fresh dapper, and my desktop is completely empty. How to add there my homedir icon and remote places icon?
<crimsun> GoAhead: please close Firefox
<GoAhead> done
<sysrpl> heloo
<flaccid> alfatau: right click on desktop and goto configure desktop
<crimsun> GoAhead: now try aplay again
<GoAhead> http://pastebin.ca/85930
<wohrm> i got a weird problem with internet connection, im installing kubuntu on my cousins computer and internet connection works on the livecd, but not in the system
<alfatau> flaccid: well, i did. but what have i to choose? i'm a newbie
<wohrm> however, if my cousin sticks a pen into the reset hole in the modem&router box it works for one minute and then stops working
<crimsun> GoAhead: doesn't the Audio/Video control in System Settings have a test?
<crimsun> GoAhead: or in kcontrol (I don't have access to a KDE install atm)
<intelikey> system settings ???
<wohrm> the livecd environment and the kubuntu system seem to be completely set up the same (due to the little box using DHCP)
<flaccid> alfatau: goto behaviour - file / device icons and show what you want there. anything you can't show auto, right click and create a link to application
<wohrm> the IP address that the box gave the machine is weird, tho. its 62.143.52.xxx
<GoAhead> crimsun: yes it does, "Test Sound", "Test MIDI" both have no sound
<flaccid> yeah you need to get the test sound thing to work
<crimsun> GoAhead: is this with 'External Amplifier' muted (off) or unmuted (on)?
<flaccid> yeah that external amp muted can be a biatch!!
<flaccid> always gets me
<GoAhead> i think is muted because of that command you said
<sysrpl> can i get  some help? my gnome desktop crash and i can;t get back into it
<crimsun> flaccid: some codecs need it to be muted, others don't
<crimsun> GoAhead: ok, please unmute it then.
<crimsun> (``amixer set "External Amplifier" on'')
<sysrpl> the gnome taskbar blinks and it dumps back out to the xlogin screen when i attempt to load gnome
<flaccid> are you serious
<flaccid> thats crazy
<GoAhead> crimsun done, still no sound :s
<sysrpl> the problem started when i was in the gnome theme applet
<crimsun> GoAhead: np
<crimsun> flaccid: yes. You wouldn't believe the hacks I've had to put in.
<sysrpl> so i can't get back into gnome at all anymore
<flaccid> crazy
<AV1611> hello, boys. can anybody consult me of Matrox G400/450/550 x-window  setup issues, please....
<alfatau> flaccid: ok thanks, but file/device behaviour settings don't seem the dektop's current showed icons...
<crimsun> GoAhead: ``amixer set "Master Surround" 80%,on && amixer set "Surround" 80%,on && amixer set "Center" on && amixer set "LFE" on && amixer set "Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE" on
<intelikey> sysrpl in your home/dir you could rm .gnome* -r      you loose custom settings, but you can redo that.    and i DO NOT promice that it will fix it.   you man have something else like .gconf  messed  or .session  even    but it's worth a try
<Gioacchino> how to enable ASCII code on kubuntu ? ( alt+126  ecc ecc ... )
<GoAhead> crimsun still no luck, maybe i should restart?
<intelikey> s/man/may/
<sysrpl> intelikey: does the .gconf store my current theme?
<sysrpl> becasue it crahed when i selected crux
<intelikey> sysrpl i don't know exactly where in your home that info is stored.  i "think"  .gnome2/something
<crimsun> GoAhead: no, sec, I'm kinda busy atm
<sysrpl> if i did rm -rf .gnom* would that totally hose everything?
<GoAhead> crimsun: allright take your time
<crimsun> GoAhead: ok, now ``amixer set "Exchange Front/Surround" on''
<intelikey> sysrpl that would totally hose "nothing"
<Gioacchino> how to enable ASCII code on kubuntu ? ( alt+126  ecc ecc ... )
<sysrpl> like delete the directories as well
<sysrpl> okay
* sysrpl crosses fingers
<GoAhead> crimsun: still no luck
<crimsun> GoAhead: are you sure kmix hasn't zeroed/muted something in software?
<intelikey> sysrpl it's drastic/last ditch   i know but one could  rm -r /home/username ;mkdir /home/username ;chown username /home/username      and it will fix it.   that's a full reset to default, install setting.
<crimsun> GoAhead: also, please confirm that you're using the latest kernel, 2.6.15-26.44
<sysrpl> thanks :p
<intelikey> sysrpl i don't sujest ^ that one.  but it will work.    next best thing to a reload.
<sysrpl> well i am gonna try gnome now
<sysrpl> hopefully cya in a second under gnome :p
<GoAhead> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i17815 and i'm using 2.6.15-25-686
<intelikey> sysrpl you can apt-get install mc    and run mc = midnight commander    file manager for the console   helps fix things like that.  you can see what you are doing.
<fraser> lo lo
<fraser> anyone had any experience with the follow wifi problem "ndiswrapper (miniport_init:262): couldn't initialize device: C0000001" ?
<intelikey> guess i was late on that one.
<crimsun> GoAhead: I can't read that
<^Twist> You have a bot, right? Ubotu?
<GoAhead> crimsun: can't read what?
<intelikey> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<^Twist> Ah nice
<^Twist> I'm developing a bot too :D
<crimsun> GoAhead: the URL you gave me
<Desh> How do I unmount an iso I mounted to a directory? (ie, /media/iso/
<Desh> )
<^Twist> umount /dir/to/it
<intelikey> umount dir
<Desh> K thanks.
<intelikey> alternatively eject file.iso
<intelikey> ejecting files is cool
<crimsun> GoAhead: what was it, an image?
<crimsun> GoAhead: please use ``amixer set "Headphone Jack Sense" on''
<GoAhead> yes
<Desh> :) Man linux makes me feel cool.
<z00m> quick question, how do i find out my kernel version
<Desh> uname -r
<GoAhead> a screenshot of kmix
<z00m> thanks
<crimsun> GoAhead: (I'm in an ssh session currently)
<Desh> np
<Desh> How can I do cool stuff like surf the internet from a command line login?
<Desh> That would be cool.
<intelikey> ls /boot  ;uname -a      heheh
<abattoir> Desh: lynx
<abattoir> !info lynx
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4552 kB
<Desh> :-O!
<intelikey> Desh links2  for the console  add -g  for the gui
<MuJ> elinks is so much better these days
<intelikey> does elinks do pictures ?
<MuJ> dunno.. I don't use it to watch pictures :)
<intelikey> links2 does   just wondered if elinks did
<Desh> :( I wish I could do video editing on Leenux.
<GoAhead> crimsun: still doesn't work, here is the sceen http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot12gr.png
<z00m> im just installing my GFX card i have the linux-restricted-modules-mykernelversion-amd64-generic installed, do i just need to install the nividia-glx now ?
<crimsun> GoAhead: I can't view pictures (a text-only session)
<Desh> Is there a way to make a minimal XP install, just to run a few apps?
<crimsun> GoAhead: let's try blacklisting snd-atiixp-modem
<GoAhead> crimsun: ok, how?
<crimsun> GoAhead: please edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-modem and uncomment the second line
<crimsun> GoAhead: then, reboot
<intelikey> Desh cli apps you might like  links2/elinks/lynx/w3m are cli web browsers   mc is a file manager   vlc is a multimedia app that can do full screen movies in console mode as well as audio formats    if you were serious about the question.
<Desh> :-O!
<Desh> Wow that is crazy, thanks.
<GoAhead> crimsun: ok, brb
<intelikey> yeah,  i hardly ever start a gui anymore  :)
<Desh> intelikey, damn, that is amazing, I will try those out, thanks a bunch, now if only I could get 3d and my smart card reader working, aha.
<intelikey> oh and bitchx/irssi/xchat-text  are all cli irc clients.
<omeow> Who here has never used ktorrent before and would like to help me with something? (I'm doing a little research.)
<z00m> ive never used it
<z00m> :P
<Desh> bitchx - haha. Should I get all of them?
<intelikey> find what you like.
<Desh> Like, I'm guessing they don't take up much space, and that way I can play around with them and se what I like.
<omeow> z00m: Would you mind helping me with something then? :)
<z00m> what help could i give if i have never used it .. lol
<omeow> Without starting the program and hovering your cursor over the icons to read the tooltips, can you tell me what the icons in the toolbar do?
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/ktorrent.png
<z00m> ok one sec
<omeow> Just tell me what you think the icons do.
<z00m> at the top right ?
<intelikey> Desh also  apt-cache search <blah>     apt-get install <blah>     or  aptitude    but i don't like aptitude much
<z00m> at the top
<omeow> Top left.
<z00m> ok first icon i would say makes a new torrent
<intelikey> Desh and yes to that question   most cli apps are light compared to their gui cusens.
<Desh> HOLY S**T!! I can see google with w3m!
<z00m> second icon i would say opens a torrent file
<Desh> intelikey, oh yea I know about apt-get, and i prefer to use sudo kwrite over the GUI Actions->Edit as root
<z00m> omeow
<omeow> Yes?
<z00m> i need to rester my nick so i cant send IM's
<z00m> :(
<omeow> Ah ok.
<omeow> Continue then. :)
<z00m> ill put your name on each one i send so it stands out
<omeow> (type it in a comma seperated list, it's easier to process the data then)
<Desh> intelikey, would w3m run fine under the Konsole? B/c I can;t figure out how to type a search term in google.
<z00m> omeow: 3rd icon, errm   it looks like a paste button could it be used to paste an tracker url or something
<intelikey> Desh yeah it should.   but try links2 -g
<Desh> WHat's that?
<z00m> omeow: 4th looks like a button to start the torrent downloading again after you have stoped it
<Desh> xchat-text is not found. I got bitchx and irssi was already installed
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install links2 && links2 -g google.com/linux
<z00m> omeow: 5th looks like a button to stop the selected torrent from downloading
<Desh> Oh I see what you mean.
<GoAhead> crimsun: still no sound, but got some improvements
<intelikey> z00m ah  turn off swap and see what dies ?   lol
<GoAhead> crimsun: aplay isn't returning error anymore
<intelikey> z00m seriously the kernel is what is using swap
<z00m> omeow: 6th looks like a button to delete the selected torrent from the list
<intelikey> z00m top can show memory usage iirc.     ksysguard
<z00m> intelikey: what you on about mate ?? lol
<Desh> intelikey, how do I exit from these apps?
<intelikey> Desh on most hit    Q
<intelikey> on some hit    [esc] 
<Desh> K, thanks.
<omeow> And the last there, z00m? :)
<intelikey> Desh on the irc clients   /exit
<intelikey> or   /quit
<intelikey> like this
<z00m> omeow: not sure of the 7th one
<z00m> omeow: looks like a pay and a small play
<z00m> play^
<Desh> Hmmm...
<omeow> Give it some thought. :)
<Desh> Now to edit servers...
<Desh> bitchx rocks.
<z00m> omeow: ok
<RawSewage> hehe Kubuntu is fun   
<flaccid> this may seem like a silly question, but i installed apache and changed the DocumentRoot, but it didn't work
<flaccid> i set it to /var/www/html, but its using /var/www and there wasn't actually a DocumentRoot directive in the apache2.conf
<z00m> omeow: does it start all torrents download if stopped
<z00m> downloading^
<crimsun> GoAhead: ok
<omeow> Ok z00m, last two? :)
<z00m> omeow: yes it does because there is a stop button with the same little stop button also
<Desh> Oh man, I love the comments in linux files.
<z00m> omeow: ok next one stops all torrents from downloading
<Desh> How do I join a different server in bitchX or irssi?
<z00m> omeow: and the last one with QM is it in the letters, does that mean quick message ?
<omeow> No, it's queue manager.
<omeow> Thanks for helping.
<z00m> hahaha
<z00m> how many did i get right
<omeow> 8/9
<Desh> How do I close w3m? I figured out bitchx is with /quit
<z00m> yay, thats good then
<omeow> I'm supprised you managed to get the stop all one right, most people think it's minimize/maximize.
<z00m> omeow: because of the big sqaure and the little one
<omeow> Hmhm.
<z00m> omeow: did you make the software / application ?
<z00m> omeow: the stop button could have a sqaure then little text under it saying all
<z00m> same with play
<crimsun> GoAhead: please file a bug on malone for it, I'll look later today; have to get ready for work now.
<timonator> im going to repeat my question now. i got some weird ish (german(?) ISP) router+modem thing and it works fine in the livecd. in the installed system you have to stick a pen into the reset button hole in order to be able to use the internet for a few seconds, then it doesnt work any more
<z00m> brb got to restart X
<GoAhead> crimsun: ok, thanks for everything
<fries> Oh snap!
<fries> Intelikey, you still here?
<grizzly> Any way to select and copy text with the keyboard in console
<fries> Grizzly, right click
<grizzly> with the keyboard
<fries> Use the left button to select and right click and hit copy.
<timonator> if you use GNU screen
<fries> Keyboard I have no clue.
<fries> I should learn.
<grizzly> so is it possible iwth the keyboard?
<fries> What is an IM service that I can run in CLI?
<flaccid> thats a good question, wonder if one exists, tried google?
<Desh> intelikey here?
<Desh> This is the coolest thing ever.
<Desh> Has anyone here used vlc in CLI?
<heinrich> hi all
<heinrich> my diskspace is quite full
<heinrich> i do not know what i can trow away
<timonator> :)
<timonator> throw away /tmp and /var/tmp
<heinrich> simply delete?
<MuJ> rm -rf /pr0n ;)
<timonator> delete the content
<heinrich> is there a comand that show me the free diskspace?
<timonator> MuJ: nah, rm -rf ~/downloads/videos/p0rn/
<timonator> try df and df -h
<hastesaver> heinrich, do "df -h" to see which partitions are taking up the most space. And in your home directory, do "du -ks * .[^.] * | sort -n" to see which are the culprits
<KDEfanboy_> heinrich: filelight is really good GUI for that imo
<heinrich> you think my jenna jameson collection takes too much space? <just joking>
<hastesaver> heinrich, there's a GUI package is baobab , though I've never used it
<heinrich> thx i will try what you said
<heinrich> what menas rm -rf?
<heinrich> means
<flaccid> recursive, force
<timonator> remove recursively without asking
<timonator> bbl
<flaccid> it can be evil if accidental..
<heinrich> and if i want to remove the content of tmp?
<heinrich>  rm -rf /tmp
<heinrich> ?
<hastesaver> heinrich, yes. But make sure you type exactly that --  there is no space between the "/" and the "tmp", for example :)
<omeow> z00m: One more question, do you know what a torrent is and have you ever used a different torrent client before?
<heinrich> i have 92% of diskspace used
<heinrich> how can i optimize my system?
<insanekane> heinrich: delete some files ?
<heinrich> yes, but wich ones?
<heinrich> i deleted /tmp and /var/tmp
<heinrich> what else?
<ubuntu_> Greetings to the room
<berkes> I cannot find the right tools for managing my wifi in an easy way. Right now I have some shell scripts that I run as sudo,
<berkes> but there /must/ be some way to automate this better, not?
<heinrich> thx bye
<berkes> kwifimanager is not really what I am looking for, unless I miss an obvious point in that tool.
<flaccid> i'd love to hear about a generic gui for wi fi
<x_> help
<berkes> I counted my clicks and it requires 12! clicks in order to switch to a (known and preconfigured) wifi net
<flaccid> clicks?
<berkes> flaccid: yes. clicking on buttons and stuff
<timonator> flaccid: with the mouse and stuff
<timonator> and stuff \o/
<flaccid> fair enough
<flaccid> like i said i'd love to hear about a generic wi fi manager...
<berkes> cool a rhime: fair enough. and stuff.
<timonator> i am really desperate now, on the livecd i get internet connection without a problem. in the installation i can only use the internet during a short period after i push the reset button in the back of the modem and waiting for a few seconds
<arseniq> hi, how can i share a folder with win workgroup_?
<berkes> so, general conclusion: KDE/kubuntu has no tool for managing wifi nets/connections other then the config thing kwifimanager?
<flaccid> berkes: i think thats linux in general, not kde/ubuntu
<berkes> flaccid: ubuntu (gnome) has nice and friendly tools.
<flaccid> so does kde
<flaccid> does gnome have a wi-fi manager?
<berkes> flaccid: that is the question: wich one.
<fries> Why is it that when I am in CLI login every few minutes the splash login comes up again?
<flaccid> if gnome has a wi-fi manager, it might work in kde.
<berkes> flaccid: yea. mebby. Thing is, that if i want to install it trough adept, it comes with the full ubuntu crap. Its not an options to install like 200Megs just to have one tool :)
<kuzmaster> hey everyone
<grizzly> about the virtual desktop, how can I switch it off, which package is it, and can it be replaced?
<flaccid> berkes: so what is the name of this wi-fi manageR?
<fries> Berkes, use the Konsole, it's cool.
<berkes> fries: [13:13]  <berkes> I cannot find the right tools for managing my wifi in an easy way. Right now I have some shell scripts that I run as sudo,
<fries> sudo iwconfig wlan0 blah blah blah?
<berkes> as in ^^ I use the console. But hell, there must be a way to not have to remember all these command parameters!
<fries> berkes: what's wrong with those? you can press up to see all your past inputs.
<flaccid> so gnome doesn't have a wi-fi manager
<fries> berkes: plus, what's cooler than command line?
<fries> flaccid: of course it does
<berkes> sudo iwconfig eth0 .... && sudo killall dhclient3 && sudo dhclient3 eth0
<berkes> fries: why do you use KDE?
<fries> berkes: why would you kill em?
<flaccid> right, i have no idea what berkes is going on about if hes just using commands
<kuzmaster> when i try to install the vmware workstation, it says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17818 . i have uninstalled all the vmware things in adept, and when i run the perl script, its still saying that vmware player is installed
<fries> berkes: I am in command line right now.
<berkes> because I fucking want this to be easy.
<fries> berkes, anyways, try k wifi manager or something of that name, look for it in adept
<flaccid> well until someone can show me a wi-fi manager, i don't see an option
<kuzmaster> !tell berkes about launguage
<ubotu> I know nothing about launguage - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<flaccid> kwifimanager, does not connect you to access points
<kuzmaster> when i try to install the vmware workstation, it says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17818 . i have uninstalled all the vmware things in adept, and when i run the perl script, its still saying that vmware player is installed
<fries> Bleh I have one but I'd have to boot into KDE...
<berkes> fries: that, as said above, is not friendly. It needs 12 clicks to reconnect me to another network!
<kuzmaster> can somone please help me
<berkes> and most of the time in addition, it requires me to change some stuff on the CLI anyway.
<kuzmaster> anyone, PLEASE!!!!!
<flaccid> stop shouting
<timonator> kuzmaster: i am as desperate as you
<timonator> but also
<wily> tell your problem
<fries> I have sensitive ears
<timonator> im going to die
<fries> timonator, why?
<berkes> why is it that everytime when you ask a question in an OSS community about "foo" all answers start with "dont use foo, use bar. Its better".
<timonator> fries: hold on
<timonator> [11:17]  <timonator> i am really desperate now, on the livecd i get internet connection without a problem. in the installation i can only use the internet during a short period after i push the reset button in the back of the modem and waiting for a few seconds
<fries> foo is cool cos it sounds like fool
<fries> timinator, don't press reset?
<SAD_gIrLz> x
<timonator> fries: reset is the only thing that makes it work
<timonator> (for a couple of seconds)
<kuzmaster> timonator, dial-up or broadband?
<timonator> i think its some kind of broadband
<timonator> i dont really know what the fuck ish is
<fries> -_-
<fries> Is it wireless?
<timonator> probably some DSL thing
<timonator> nope, with cable
<fries> <_<
<timonator> the modem is not connected to the phone thingy
<timonator> ...
<fries> Is the cable fatter than a phone cable?
<timonator> i think so
<fries> Then it's probably broadband.
<timonator> thew connectzor is round
<fries> &
<timonator> and i cant type
<fries> ROund?
<fries> o_O
<timonator> yep
<timonator> round
<timonator> like
<flaccid> sounds like cable/optic
<timonator> a circle
<timonator> flaccid: possible
<fries> ------------> <------------
<kuzmaster> flaccid, let me quote "[21:32]  <timonator> nope, with cable"
<fries> &naim
<fries> :(
<fries> ~&naim
<flaccid> so, timonator has no idea, your point, kuzmaster?
<kuzmaster> nm
<kuzmaster> dw
<kuzmaster> feal great
<fries> *feel
* kuzmaster dosnt know how to spell
* timonator cries
<RawSewage> what language is this:   
<timonator> it cant be that it works with the livecd and not with the syystem
<timonator> what the fuck?
<RawSewage> Native American?
* Desh dies
* Desh woah
* Desh loves CLI
<flaccid> thats like saying this car can do this, but this one can't, wtf not?
<robotgeek> please respect the coc, timonator
<timonator> robotgeek: whats
<timonator> coc?
<Riddell> timonator: nuff bad language
<Desh> What command d/c's you from a WLAN? sudo kill dhclient wlan0 (or eth1, etc)
<robotgeek> !cpc
<ubotu> I know nothing about cpc - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<flaccid> coc?
<RawSewage> Code of Conduct
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<arejensen> RawSewage: I recognize most of them as norse runes.
<flaccid> iwconfig eth1 ap none
<Desh> flaccid, sweet thanks.
<RawSewage> arejensen, cool
<robotgeek> Desh: ifconfig wlan0 down also works
<Desh> And after that I can use iwconfig and essid and what not?
<flaccid> Desh: i suggest you RTFM on iwconfig
<Desh> read the f'ing manual? :-O
<berkes> fwiw: this is the gnome tool: https://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=146854
<flaccid> iwconfig and ifconfig are differet 'layers'
<Desh> flaccid: I have the manual, but I can;t read it right now. :( I dunno how to use more than one app at a time in CLI.
<berkes> its like actually user friendly :)
<flaccid> so there is a gnome tool now , hmm
<robotgeek> flaccid: please be helpful
<flaccid> i am being help err
<robotgeek> Desh: just try using knetworkmanager
<robotgeek> flaccid: rtfm does not really help
<arejensen> RawSewage: There are several versions of the norse alphabet, so the characters I don't recognize probably comes from another dialect that I don't know of.
<RawSewage> arejensen, It will come in handy if I have to read some magic scrolls
<flaccid> robotgeek: it helped me when i need to know
<Desh> robotgeek: I am trying to learn how to do basically everything in CLI. :)
<flaccid> man is your friend
<berkes> knetworkmanager is meant for backend configuration of your networ.
<berkes> the problem with wifi nets is that often you connect to a net for a few mins only (trainstation) and having to go trough all the screens and config stuff,
<h3sp4wn>  Desh: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes - Is very easy to understand (if you don't wish to use networkmanager)
<robotgeek> flaccid: if he could rtfm, he would proobably not be here for help. man is my friend too :)
<berkes> just to change to the net on that trainstation is not a real option
<flaccid> we assume people can't read the manual?
<Desh> Guys, who cares?
<robotgeek> flaccid: that is the assumption. heh
<Desh> :) Don't argue, we are all friends. :)
<flaccid> i agree Desh
<berkes> and man iwconfig requires intimate knowlegde of linux networking backends and theory. absolutely not an option for Joe Schmoe
<Desh> And I'm lazy, so manuals and me = >_<! :( :'( X_X
<flaccid> most channels will have a different POV on reading docs
<klerfayt> I want 960x600 splash screen - is it possible?
<Desh> klerfayt, probably.
<h3sp4wn> man iwconfig is not necessary if you configure your interfaces from /etc/network/interfaces using the doc I linked above
<flaccid> so we should assume here that people are of the level of windows end users?
<klerfayt> Desh: what's the vga= ?
<timonator> i am back
<berkes> flaccid: yes we do.
<timonator> i tried to connect top the net with my gentoo installation on my laptop that i brought over
<timonator> and it worked
<berkes> or even newer then that , for that matter.
<Desh> flaccid: O-O
<Desh> *:-O
<flaccid> rightio
<timonator> why in the whatever doesnt it work? it confuses the hell out of me
* flaccid remembers to handfeed newbies
<flaccid> they may not learn anyting, but hey i got teh coc to remember
<berkes> flaccid: if linux community cannot (or will not) provide *additional* tools for simple tasks, for "ignorant" users, it will never ever become even an alternative to the other systems.
<timonator> flaccid: handfeed me the solution to my unlogical problem please
<Desh> o_O All this cos I can;t open the manual and talk in irc at the same time... >_< i forgot the command so I asked a simple question.
<flaccid> i do agree don't get me wrong
<berkes> as in: if someone asks: how do I change my IP settings, and you answer "learn vim, edit the /etc/... files, read the man pages" then we are all lost.
<flaccid> i just have other things in mind besides just fixing the problem
<Desh> Then don't answer?
<berkes> indeed.
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: I agree with you - Lack of knowledge does not imply to me stupidity (you could get a doctor for example who I would consider to be much more intelligent than me - given well written documentation would be totally fine)
<berkes> :)
<flaccid> its simple. why fix a problem when you don't understand what you did after fixing it??
<h3sp4wn> Exactly
<Jack12> hi in which folder do the sane -backends need to be copied?
<flaccid> reading the manual is not a bad idea sometimes
<flaccid> especially if its just to learn the params of the command
<berkes> h3sp4wn: but if all you want to ask your doctor is "when do I take these pills before or after dinner" and he answers "here is the medical encyclopedia suit yourself"
<berkes> then he is not doing his job :)
<flaccid> you learn more switches when reading the manual
<timonator> i just dont have any clue how to find the reason for my problem :(
<h3sp4wn> berkes: But If I ask him what are the possible effects of me taking these pills he will tell me
<berkes> flaccid: always imagine your mom, or girlfriend, or your granpa to be working on a linux system. You dont tell them to "man foo"
<wily> help me
<flaccid> but if you ask intricate details of the pill, chances are the GP won't be able to answer
<wily> configuring kismet i've error
<Jack12> u mean in my case? it didnt say where in particular they should  be stored and compiled?
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: But he will find out
<flaccid> the man is a principle for unix
<wily> FATAL: Unknown capture source type 'ipw3945' in source 'ipw3945,eth1,ipw3945'
<flaccid> exactly. he will find out by using a reference source
<Desh> Well I'm tired, later all.
<flaccid> i just looke at man iwconfig and it looks pretty newbie friendly to me
<h3sp4wn> But for wpa you need wpa_supplicant and to do that (the debian way) the doc is an obscure place
<flaccid> it has easy to understand examples like-  Examples :                    iwconfig eth0 essid any    iwconfig eth0 essid "My Network" etc.
<Desh> I could not look at it - I'm in CLI and I have yet to discover how to switch b/w apps and I didn;t actually need to know, i randomly thought to myself, hey what was that command again?
<flaccid> Desh: ok i help you switching apps then
<flaccid> Desh: are you in KDE ?
<kuzmaster> can somone please help me
<Desh> flaccid: thanks, no I am in a comand line login.
<kuzmaster> when i try to install the vmware workstation, it says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17818 . i have uninstalled all the vmware things in adept, and when i run the perl script, its still saying that vmware player is installed
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: I think that is a bad example because it doesn't explain how to properly integrate that into /etc/network/interface
<h3sp4wn> kuzmaster: Did you install the player from adept ?
<flaccid> h3sp4wn: hes asking about switching networks not setting a default in /etc/network/interface etc.
<kuzmaster> h3sp4wn, apt-get
<flaccid> Desh: you can use screen or use different virtual terminals
<kuzmaster> h3sp4wn, installing it from adept is like installing java from adept
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: That can be done using wpa_supplicant (either specify a few) or using wpa_cli
<flaccid> h3sp4wn: what does wpa_supplicant have to do with switching access points?
<h3sp4wn> kuzmaster: have you removed it
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: It more verbose (i.e you can use various commands to see what is going on)
<Desh> flaccid: K, thanks, i'll look into those then. i already downloaded screen, I'll try the virtual terminals as well then. I'll look into it later tho, It's light out already and I have yet to fall asleep. >_<!
<kuzmaster> h3sp4wn, i think i have, i removed a bunch of things the started with vmware from adept
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: And you can connect to wep or no encryption networks also
<flaccid> Desh: like using ctrl + alt + f1
<flaccid> h3sp4wn: you can do the same with iwconfig...
<Desh> Oh, that was simple. thanks!
<flaccid> Desh: try it with the other function keys, f2, f3 etc.
<flaccid> am i acting a bit more ubuntu like?
<Desh> flaccid: yeah i got it, that's great, thanks.
<flaccid> cool
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: Its alot easier to debug stuff (i.e it tells you when keys are removed etc )
<kuzmaster> h3sp4wn, any help/ideas?
<h3sp4wn> kuzmaster: You need a c compiler and make (build-essential)
<centyx> morning gents
<flaccid> h3sp4wn: sounds cool, if you use wpa_supplicant :)
<Kwukki> morning?
<kuzmaster> h3sp4wn, oh, well, explain
<Kwukki> Here it is 2.00 pm
<centyx> Kwukki: afternoon then
* kuzmaster wishes i knew more about programming
<Kwukki> centyx : ;-)
<Lynoure> kuzmaster: make your wish come true. It only takes some time :)
<h3sp4wn> kwukki: apt-get install build-essential kernel-headers-386
<Kwukki> h3sp4wn : why?
<centyx> Kwukki: i think that was meant for kuzmaster
<Kwukki> k
<z00m> is there any software on linux for designing your house in 3d
<z00m> thats frEE
<centyx> i want to put kubuntu on my wife's pc, but she's only got 512mb ram. that would be fine, but she'll need to be running win xp in vmware-player, and that w/ only 512 is a little hairy
<h3sp4wn> kuzmaster: actually you need build-essential and  linux-headers-386 (if you are using the 386 kernel)
<h3sp4wn> kuzmaster: then try reerunning vmware-config.pl (I think that is the name of it - with sudo or as root)
<kuzmaster> centyx, i run kubuntu with less that that and its fine
<kuzmaster> h3sp4wn, ok....., i get 'build-essential' and 'linux-headers-386' from adept?
<centyx> i may try it when i get home
<kuzmaster> centyx, ok, and i know someone who uses xp with 128mb of ram, and its fine
<h3sp4wn> kuzmaster: Yes - then run sudo /usr/local/bin/vmware-config.pl (it should build the kernel modules properly this time)
<Desh-nap> Is there a limit to how many console logins I can have at a time with the same user?
<kuzmaster> h3sp4wn, ok, thanx
<h3sp4wn> <kuzmaster>: You will have to re run that script everytime there is a kernel change (from dapper-security)
<kuzmaster> ok
<mrbojanglie> how do i set a static routing table to use on every boot
<kuzmaster> just out of curisoity, dose adept download .dep packages, and dpkg's them?
<kuzmaster> like wen u install a package it does apt-get install -f (package name)?
<tomcatt> has anyone load ubuntu on those ultra mobile computers yet?
<kuzmaster> h3sp4wn. when i do "sudo /usr/local/bin/vmware-config.pl", it says that the command isnt found
<z00m> im looking for some home design software for linux
<z00m> anyone know any ?
<omeow> blender? :)
<Jack12> hi guys
<Kwukki_> hi
<Jack12> my snapscan.conf file is configured to point to the genuine windows firmware file of a scanner, however if i do scanimage i get
<Jack12> Cannot open firmware file /usr/local/share/sane/snapscan/your-firmwarefile.bin.
<z00m> omeow: is that any good ?
<Jack12> Edit the firmware file entry in snapscan.conf.
<z00m> i dont want something that is going to take me 6months to learn how to use, is it simple /
<Jack12> last hting it says open of device snapscan:libusb:005:009 failed: Invalid argument
<Jack12> /usr/local/share/sane/snapscan/your-firmwarefile.bin.this file has normal user permissions should it have root permissions?
<omeow> z00m: I used it before. The interface takes some getting used to. But if you follow the documentation, and when you get used to the interface, it's really fast to use.
<z00m> ok, thanks omeow ill get it
<Jack12> sane-find-scanner leave me with found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON] , product=0x0121 [EPSON Scanner] ) at lib                                                          usb:005:013
<Jack12> hi who works with xsane??
<Lynoure> I used to use it... but not for a while and not in kubuntu
<Jack12> can i just copy images with xsane (scan and print ) as one action?
<Jack12> h3sp4wn are u there?
<muslim> hi
<muslim> i have i big problem
<coma> hello...yes?
<muslim> i can't get any application using apt-get
<gnomefreak> muslim: what is it saying?
<muslim> it says waiting for headers 0%
<muslim> and nothing happens
<_kalm> did you do the sources.list?
<muslim> what is that source list
<muslim> sorry i am new to linux
<_kalm> so am i :-)
<coma> did you turn on flux.capacitor?
<_kalm> theres this thing you need to do with umm... /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> _kalm: correct
<muslim> and what to do
<gnomefreak> muslim: can you please paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list onto pastebin
<mindspin> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<coma> !pornography
<ubotu> I know nothing about pornography - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> !bondage
<ubotu> I know nothing about bondage - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<mindspin> muslim the file /etc/apt/sources.list defines the sources wher apt-get/adept/kynaptic gets its packages from
<muslim> ok
<muslim> then
<forkz> !open
<ubotu> I know nothing about open - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> !poopy
<ubotu> I know nothing about poopy - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<_kalm> ! linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<_kalm> hm
<Simonth> how do i change to x86?
<abattoir> coma, come on...
<coma> !mach
<ubotu> I know nothing about mach - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> what?
<coma> !microkernal
<ubotu> I know nothing about microkernal - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<abattoir> coma, if you want to play with the bot, please do it private
<mindspin> when you open adept, there is a button "adept"if you click in on it "manage repositories"appears
<Simonth> I have just installed kubuntu amd64 :( But I cant compile that stuff I will compile, it says "the processor do not understand x86-64 installains" (I have translated it..normally it is in danish)
<abattoir> especially, if you want to test its knowledge of among other things, pornography
<gnomefreak> coma: dont play with the bot please
<Simonth> Can I switch from amd64 to x86, without having to downloading 700 mb? (which takes about a day or more on this internet)
<coma> it was a joke...
<_kalm> !coma
<ubotu> I know nothing about coma - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<mindspin> there you can edit your sources.list
<_kalm> :P
<coma> lmao
<Simonth> nobody can help me? :/
<coma> i dont think so
<muslim> what should i do
<coma> Simonth : answer, i think you have to download
<mindspin> in front of the "inactive" sources you see a #
<muslim> i had these sources active
<mindspin> when you remove it, the source will be used
<muslim> it worked only once
<Simonth> coma I dont just can edit something or download a another kernel or something? but okay then I download it, but then I first can use linux tomorrow :/
<mindspin> can you post the content to pastebin?
<gnomefreak> Simonth: i think (but never done this) but just install the 383 kernel and than boot to it
<mindspin> try a "fetch updates"
<mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<coma> !joke
<ubotu> I know nothing about joke - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> Simonth : i dont think so, due to the architecture
<coma> lmao
<mindspin> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Simonth> gnomefreak okay, i can try..
<Chani> Simonth: if all your progarms are compiled for a 64bit environment, you can't use them in a 32bit environment, afaik. so yes, you'll have to install everything all over again
<Chani> or at least the bare essentials
<muslim> i did what you asked
<muslim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17823
<gnomefreak> coma: use /msg ubotu <fact>
<coma> ...but thats no fun:(
<Simonth> Chani Okay.. I think the easyist thing is then to download kubuntu i386 instead...but it takes a long on this internet..but I then just wait..thanks
<gnomefreak> muslim: try sudo apt-get update   let me know if it runs through ok
<mindspin> muslim: that looks correct, what exactly do you want to install/update ?
<Chani> personally I think I'd use gentoo if I got an amd64 :) but, I don't mind waiting hours and hours for stuff to compile
<coma> !fun
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<muslim> i think its aconnection problem
<mindspin> that would be my guess too
<_kalm> i thought about installin gentoo... but im too noob :-D
<achraf> hello, i need to match this with sed <FEATURE id=FAJ 122 215 rev=R1 state=NOT AVAILABLE> and replace it with <FEATURE id="FAJ 122 215" rev="R1" state="NOT AVAILABLE"> am not really good with regex :S
<mindspin> muslim: replace the eg with de for example and have a try the german repos work
<gnomefreak> muslim: does apt-get update work?
<muslim> no
<gnomefreak> muslim: ok replace the eg in all the repos with de
<gnomefreak> de is one of the most stable servers
<muslim> firefox didnt work for me till i made ipv6 disabled
<muslim> then apt-get worked once
<muslim> only once
<mindspin> muslim: try what kdefreak and I told you
<_kalm> i really like Konquer.. Firefox doesn't always connect to the internet
<gnomefreak> lol mindspin
<mindspin> if the eg server is down th de one should work
<Chani> huh. adept says it's done, but it's not letting me go back to the package list.
<muslim> ok
<mindspin> ;-)
<mindspin> otherwise you may have a nameresolution issue
<Chani> it's just sitting there, telling me it's done
* gnomefreak dont touch dns issues :(
<mindspin> hehe
<abattoir> Chani: there should be a show list button somewhere
<abattoir> View->Show Package list
<muslim> does changing server affects the language
<muslim> my language is english arabic
<Chani> abattoir: that was chacked. I tried clicking 'show last download' and now it says it's only 37% done and is downloading more stuff
<abattoir> Chani: oh ok
<mindspin> muslim: no
<Chani> abattoir: when I woke up it was waiting for me to tell it whether it should download the nonfree flash
<muslim> the problem still unsolved
<abattoir> Chani: someo installation procedures are interactive... which i guess adept could handle better
<Chani> so, darnit. I wish it'd downloaded everything before asking me that
<muslim> i think it's something wrong with IPv6
<abattoir> Chani: generally, all packages are downloaded, only during setup, are you asked info... dont know about flash
<muslim> because firefox didnt work till i disabled it
<Chani> abattoir: oh, another thing: because details were hiddden, at first it looked like it was stalled. that's bad. I imagine newbies might not think of loking at the details
<abattoir> Chani: indeed
<mindspin> muslim, open konsole and try a ping de.eg.archive.ubuntu.com
<mindspin> leave the de
<muslim> ok
<muslim> i .ll try
<mindspin> should read ping eg.archive.ubuntu.com
<Jack12> hobbsee are u there?
<Chani> yay, 85%
<muslim> both worked
<muslim> whats next
<mindspin> mh so name resolution at all seems to work, you got response?
<muslim> yes
<Jack12> i would like to install scanbuttond like its described here
<Jack12> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Scanner_buttons_and_one-touch_scanning
<Jack12> i am just unsure if this would work for ubuntu
<mindspin> what happens when you type sudo apt-get update on konsole ?
<Jack12> and what the lines beginning with cvs do..
<thompa> i need some hardware troubleshooting advice real bad
<gnomefreak> thompa: ask
<muslim> it just does the same 0%
<muslim> no progress for long period
<mindspin> mh
<thompa> i have 2 ddr 512M ram sticks with a 1.8 athlon cpu, mobo is soyo k400
<thompa> sometimes the box will barely boot, if i pull out one stcik of ram it boots fast
<thompa> but i ran memtest all night no ram errors
<muslim> what is the meaning of mh
<mindspin> it means "I have no solution at hand ..."
<mindspin> I'm thinking about how to diagnose and solve your problem
<muslim> thanks for your efforts
<mindspin> yw
<muslim> i hope that i'm not annoying you
<mindspin> It could be IPv6 related,
<muslim> i think so
<mindspin> no we are here to help out if we can
<alex_ndc> hi guys, I am new here ... I have a question that bugs me ... what's up with all these kernel upgrades on Ubuntu ? Are you installing these kernel upgrades as soon as they appear ?
<mindspin> and If you are an advanced user feel free to help also...
<muslim> are you from kubuntu team
<mindspin> no, just auser
<muslim> i am from egypt
<muslim> where are you from
<mindspin> germany
<muslim> thats why you gave me the de mirror
<muslim> :D
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: can you confirm some bugs?
<MidMark> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qtparted/+bug/45398
<MidMark> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/45397
<MidMark> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/49690
<MidMark> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/k9copy/+bug/50997
<muslim> the worldcup organization at your country was very good
<muslim> any idea mindspin ?
<Pupeno_> alex_ndc: what's up with the upgrades ? they might have found a bug or something to improve and improved it. I install them as they appear.
<alex_ndc> yeah ... but what if it breaks my system
<alex_ndc> ?
<alex_ndc> upgrading the kernel isn't supposed to be dangerous ?
<dr_willis> not really
<dr_willis> it keeps the old kernel. and has a grub entry for both the old and new
<dr_willis> reboot, select old kernel.. there ya go.
<alex_ndc> ok, so, if the new kernel works, how can I delete the old kernel ?
<dr_willis> dont bother deleting it. :) i dont think its worth the hassle.
<dr_willis> i must have like 6 kernel entries in my grub menu by now.
<abattoir> alex_ndc: you can remove the package from adept if you want...
<alex_ndc> yeah ? it works that way ? have you tried it ?
<muslim> are there anybody from kubuntu team
<muslim> ?
<abattoir> alex_ndc: yes, i have, i've removed about 10 at a go, and save some space :P
<abattoir> *saved
<alex_ndc> :) ok, that's good
<alex_ndc> thanks
<abattoir> alex_ndc: make sure the new one works properly w/ your system first though
<mindspin> muslim you can ask in #ubuntu
<muslim> but there should be differences between it and kubuntu
<alex_ndc> muslin: what's your problem ?
<muslim> i cant install any thing from adept
<muslim> or kpackage
<alex_ndc> apt-get works ?
<muslim> it doesnt connect to thae internet
<muslim> no only once
<alex_ndc> have you tried using different mirrors ?
<muslim> yes
<muslim> i think its connection problem
<alex_ndc> are you connecting through a proxy ? maybe you have a missconfiguration somewhere
<muslim> especially withh IPv6
<alex_ndc> yeah, I had problems with ipv6 myself
<muslim> then what to do
<_kalm> i think you can still get synaptic.. although it wouldnt be much help if your apt doesnt work... heh, bad idea
<alex_ndc> try getting synaptic with ... sudo apt-get install synaptic
<muslim> what is synaptic for
<alex_ndc> if apt-get doesn't work, you could also ask on the #ubuntu channel
<thompa> i rebooted and my cpu usage stays at 100%, but if i remove 1 ram stick now it is ok
<alex_ndc> synaptic is like adept, but for Gnome
<_kalm> if the apt-get doesnt work i doubt synaptic would be of much use!
<thompa> but memtest shows no ram errors
<muslim> how well it will work here with kde
<alex_ndc> yeah, that's why it is important for him to test ap-get
<thompa> i guess my cpu is going bad, anybody know how to tell
<_kalm> ive had synaptic on KDE it works, ok
<alex_ndc> it will work, if it installs
<alex_ndc> yeah, I have it too
<alex_ndc> I like adept better, though
<_kalm> i havent used adept at all...
<_kalm> cant bother due to lack of POWER on my "computer"
<mazurskie> is there a repo of just kernel packages?
<muslim> no it didn't
<Chani> thompa: hardware issues can be nasty to diagnose. you could download some more tools to test things... like the 'ultimate boot cd' (I forget where it is, google knows)
<muslim> it says : Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Chani> thompa: btw: are both sticks of ram the same?
<z00m> how do you do a CTCP version check on IRC
<thompa> Chani: yes they are the same, thanks
<thompa> Chani: i have run about 20 programs to test cpu etc in windows
<thompa> all check out ok
<thompa> Chani: it will run fine for hours or days, then a very slow boot with cpu at 100% for entire session
<thompa> even if i reboot it may not fix, unless i wait some long time or pull ram or something
<thompa> compusa has a ram testing device machine maybe its better than memtest
<Chani> evil.
<Chani> I doubt it
<thompa> it will also start to lock up for maybe 5-10 minutes after some heavy usage in openoffice
<Chani> hmm. nasty
<Chani> how long did you run memtest for?
<thompa> Chani: im thinking about a new mobo cpu package , they got a cheap one for $150
<thompa> i ran memtest maybe 5 hours
<Chani> with the first stick of ram for this comp, it took memtest86 nearly 24 hours to find a problem
<thompa> realy, oh
<Chani> (since I was getting random compile failures I was sure it was the ram)
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: I use edgy and none of those programs (the version of thunderbird I use is the binary from mozilla.org) and I do installs via debootstrap (well did for edgy)
<Tm_Konvi> hi kids
<thompa> Chani: wont the hardware test machine find the ram problem quicker if i bring it in
<abattoir> hello Tm_Konvi
<Chani> thompa: maybe, maybe not. their "test machine" might even be runnng memtest86 itself :) when I returned my ram to NCIX they didn't find a problem, but they didn't run memtest as long as I did (and they were nice and gave me a replacement still)
<cristiano> hello guys i've an italian keyboard and suddenly the accented keys are not working anymore O___O
<Tm_Konvi> I got my adsl back after 6 weeks or so
<Tm_Konvi> so, now I'm waiting upgrades to download
<Wilfred> cristiano: check your keyboard settings
<Chani> thompa: if it's free it can't hurt, but if they want money I personally wouldn't pay
<thompa> Chani: ill run it again, maybe its the cpu or mobo
<cristiano> i've checked right now, i have an italian layout selected
<thompa> its free
<Chani> ah, cool
<Wilfred> dunno then. sorry
<cristiano> Wilfred: it's something really strange, maybe it's because of cedega?
<_kalm> italian... i used to have finnish but i got USA keyboad :-)
<Chani> yeah, it could be anything... only way to narrow it down is olts of trial and error. although I wouldn't really suspect the cpu much, my bet would be ram or mb
<Wilfred> cristiano: I don't use cedega myself, although installing something reset my localisation settings a while back. I learn more about kubuntu settings though :-s
<cristiano> Wilfred:  it's really weird the prob i got coz this morning everything was working fine...
<Jack12> does anybody know how i would assign the buttons on my scanner the responding function eg copy. email.fax..?
<Wilfred> cristiano: anything else changed on your system?
<_kalm> cristiano: you got cedega? how does it work compared to windows???
<_kalm> i mean the software
<cristiano> Wilfred: no just installed cedega who asked me to install something about fonts
<cristiano> _kalm: it doesn't work for me here, i think i have to switch to the most updated cedega version
<Wilfred> cristiano: is it possible it's changed something to a font that doesn't support accents?
<Tm_Konvi> abattoir: what's up
<_kalm> cristiano: oh, just wondering how Steam  would work on Cedega... or wine
<abattoir> Tm_Konvi: oh, you still remember ;)
<abattoir> or dont you :P ?
<Tm_Konvi> barely, I'm getting too old you know :p
<cristiano> Wilfred: it does so with any type of font and on every apps
<cristiano> i really dunno what to do :(
<SheaTara> My system is becoming somewhat unresponsive and slow, I have a new, relatively fast AMD64 running 32-bit kubuntu with ubuntu-desktop installed, any recommendations?
<_kalm> why not just use english, saves the trouble of stuff like that! my first language is Finnish but i use english in everything...
<SheaTara> I also have 512 mb ram, 1024 mb swap
<Tm_Konvi> _kalm: same here, mostly
<ubuntu_> Hi all
<Tm_Konvi> _kalm: paitsi suomenkielist tukea antaessa ;)
<ubuntu_> why does my optical mouse not work?
<_kalm> Tim_Konvi: hehe... :-D juupa juu
<ubuntu_> and I can't boot from Kubuntu :-D
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: Damaged lense maybe
<cristiano> ok i'll try restarting X hope this will help :(
<ubuntu_> h3sp4wn, it works on FC5 and Windows :-D
<ubuntu_> and good on Breezy
<h3sp4wn> Is it usb ?
<ubuntu_> but I had to update kernel
<ubuntu_> h3sp4wn, no, P/S
<cristiano> hello h3sp4wn how are u doin?
<h3sp4wn> Reasonably well (for the time being)
<ubuntu_> h3sp4wn, but there is a small problem.
<h3sp4wn> What is that ?
<cristiano> heheh same here even if i'm angry coz it looks like some keys on my keybord aren't working damn!!!
<ubuntu_> I installed new kubuntu from CD which I received
<ubuntu_> And It din't work
<ubuntu_> :-D
<h3sp4wn> Are you in the the live cd now ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<h3sp4wn> And is the mouse working at the moment ?
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> :-D
<ubuntu_> after installing, reboot, and it stopped at "Waiting for mounting root .... "
<ubuntu_> and I have to uses live CD
<ubuntu_> :-D
<h3sp4wn> The live cd without a working mouse ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> i have to uses an old one
<ubuntu_> scroll mouse :-D
<h3sp4wn> Try installing from the altenate cd
<ubuntu_> omg, I have just one live cd
<serenity> hi
<ubuntu_> that's a wrong decision
<Wilfred> anyone tell me how I can remove old kernels from my system and lilo? adept doesn't seem to want to do it
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: Its very difficult to debug the installation from the livecd (at least for me) however the alternate install cd seems to work 100% of the time after that I could probably help you get the mouse working (from the commandline)
<ubuntu_> huh, but I received only live CD in package
<h3sp4wn> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<h3sp4wn> No one ever seems to have problems installing with that (in my experience or at least asks about them in here)
<ubuntu_> h3sp4wn, thx
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: Its a tried and tested installer (been used by debian for a long time)
<serenity> the ubuntustickers are not wheather-resistant
<h3sp4wn> serenity: Are they resistant to chemicals ?
<serenity> h3sp4wn: sour rain? Nope
<nikkne> hi all,
<serenity> hi
<nikkne> I'm using ubuntu upgraded to kubuntu
<nikkne> where should I made changes to get X running without -nolisten
<nikkne> ?
<serenity> nolisten?
<h3sp4wn> nikkne: You want to enabled xdmcp ?
<nikkne> I dunno :) I just want to see: /usr/bin/X -br :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-pZGOGM
<nikkne> instead of /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-pZGOGM
<nikkne> kdm is running, if that means something
<h3sp4wn> If you don't know why you probably don't need it
<nikkne> h3sp4wn: true
<nikkne> what I want is ability to connect to my machine from another machine (using X, offcourse)
<nikkne> that's why I need -nolisten tcp removed from arguments of /usr/bin/X
<h3sp4wn> nikkne: For that I would use freenx
<h3sp4wn> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<h3sp4wn> nikkne: Or standard x forwarding over ssh for individual apps
<grizzly> 17 20 * * * ~/script/somescript - is there anything wrong with this cron command?
<grizzly> the script runs fine otherwise.
<Hawkwind> Try using the full path instead of ~/
<Hawkwind> Shouldn't matter, but it might
<grizzly> used fullpath only.
<h3sp4wn> Is it in roots crontab ?
<Hawkwind> grizzly: Are you sure that the user executing the cron has the right to execute the script ?
<grizzly> I changed my shell from bash to zsh. COuld that affect ?
<grizzly> Hawkwind: Yes, I run thios script all the time
<Hawkwind> grizzly: Is it in roots crontab ?
<grizzly> meaning?
<h3sp4wn> I have started using zsh recently - have you changed roots shell to zsh ?
<Hawkwind> Are you running the cronjob as root or normal user ?
<grizzly> Hawkwind: normal user I guess "crontab -e"
<Hawkwind> You guess ?
<grizzly> h3sp4wn: yes in /etc/passwd
<Hawkwind> Did you do crontab -e as root or normal user ?
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: I would leave roots shell as bash
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: and just if you are using interactive just do exec zsh
<grizzly> Hawkwind: the command I use is "crontab -e" without sudo.
<Hawkwind> grizzly: Then it's being done as normal user which is what I was asking
<Hawkwind> grizzly: Since I don't use zsh you might listen to h3sp4wn's advice since he seems to know about it
<grizzly> Does cron require that I make the script executable for bash seperately?? ( if that makes sense)
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: Does the script use any features which only zsh has ?
<grizzly> h3sp4wn: In /etc/passwd : ni:x:1000:1000:ni,,,:/home/ni:/bin/zsh  where ni is my user .
<grizzly> nope
<grizzly> other commands like mkdir ~/ttt work btw
<nikkne> about -nolisten issue: change of ServerLocalFlags in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc did the trick
<grizzly> would I be correct in assuming that 20 20 * * * krusader is supposed to work ?
<Mr_Crispy> I have an external USB HD that has somehow been set to read only. Any attempts to change it to write permission have not worked. Any suggestions?
<jay> Good Morning (for those in US EDT zone)
<grizzly> Mr_Crispy: I'll guess, what does /etc/fstab have to say? Use pastebin
* michel has lost his nickserv password :(
<jay> Does anybody know if there is a solution to the problem with KDE hard-locking with NVIDIA drivers?  I've found a lot of info via Google documenting the problem, but no solutions.
<Riddell> ** testers need for koffice 1.5.2   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-152/ dapper main
<grizzly> h3sp4wn: Hawkwind : I think I found the problem, my script started with /bin/bash, whereas my shell is zsh . I am so dumb
<Kwukki> hi
<Kwukki> is it possible to let a user run a script by simply clicking on it?
<grizzly> Kwukki: yes , wait a sec
<MikHell> I have something weird.... the Konqueror search box does not work anymore
<jay> Hmmm.... nvidia thing is an unsolved bug in Kubuntu?
<MikHell> And Firefox is unusable as it keeps freezing up
<grizzly> rrr=$(which $1)  && cp -l $rrr ~/Desktop/ , save this as script. Now to x\create desktop shortcut, type scriptname "appname" , (without quotes)
<Kwukki> :-s
<Kwukki> wait
<ShuT-> :x
<synie> do u know, how the english key layout file is called ?
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Installed here no problems and everything seems to run fine.  I'll do some more extensive testing here in a bit but it all seems well with the new koffice :)
<MikHell> Does anyone else have problems with firefox?
<Hawkwind> MikHell: What kind of problems ?
<MikHell> It freezes all the time
<MikHell> no idea what makes it freeze
<doppelganger> i've got a quick question for someone in the know. Not anything technical.
<MikHell> but it may even have made my machine crash....
<JoeCoder> modprobe fglrx doesn't work.  "FATAL: Module fglrx not found."  And I've done apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<doppelganger> In Kubuntu, i love the way the "system settings" screen is setup
<Hawkwind> MikHell: Do you have any extensions installed ?
<Riddell> Hawkwind: excellent, thanks
<MikHell> extensions? You mean pluggin? or something else?
<jay> MikHell:  Have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla and trying firefox?
<doppelganger> is that a KDE centric thing, or kubuntu-desktop thing?
<Riddell> Hawkwind: i386?
<Hawkwind> Riddell: I'm on a P4, 686 box here
<Riddell> cool
<kOpter> doppelganger > mostly a kde thing
<Hawkwind> MikHell: Correct.  Firefox calls them extensions
<Hawkwind> MikHell: But they are basically plugins
<MikHell> jay: I am trying that. I will browse around and tell you if it works again
<doppelganger> ok, cool, just wanted to know. I love the way that is setup compared to gnome, looks much cleaner and more intuitive
<Kwukki> grizzly : i want to place the scripts on the internet, i'm making a kubuntu-guide. It is for reeeaal beginners.
<Kwukki> grizzly : how can i do That?
<Hawkwind> Kwukki: Start a forum or wiki or something
<JoeCoder> If you're going to be pedantic, I think firefox plugins are things like flash and java.
<MikHell> Hawkwind: I have java and Flash (but it would freeze before I downloaded flash)
<Kwukki> Hawkind : Why?
<Kwukki> Hawkiwnd : Why?
<Hawkwind> Kwukki: To put the information on.  Makes it easier to read and such
<MikHell> Hawkwind: I also think it froze before java
<JoeCoder> I used easy-ubuntu for all of my plugins and it worked just fine.
<JoeCoder> kubuntu dapper
<Hawkwind> MikHell: Click on Tools -> Extensions
<Hawkwind> MikHell: Anything listed there ?
<Kwukki> Hawkwind : Why?
<jay> Hmmm ... is there no solution to kubuntu+nvidia=lockup problem?
<MikHell> Hawkwind: Hawkind: ah not the plgins then :) I have English (GB) Language Pack 1.5.0.1
<Hawkwind> Kwukki: You said you wanted to put the info on the internet for a Kubuntu beginners site.  I'm just suggesting ideas
<Kwukki> ow
<Kwukki> k
<Hawkwind> MikHell: Then do what jay suggested by doing: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old  with firefox closed, then restart it
<MikHell> I just did it
<grizzly> Kwukki http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17835 - this is simple script. using which my 8 yr old cousin was happily creating desktop shortcuts
<Kwukki> eveything works fine, but i want to let new linux users click on the script and it have to run.
<MikHell> Hawkwind: what would moving my .mozilla do? This is just after moving it.
<JoeCoder> Can anyone help me get my ati video driver working so that I don't have to rely on mesa any more? (Radeon x600)
<Hawkwind> MikHell: It clears out all of your firefox configs and starts like it's a fresh install
<Hawkwind> MikHell: It could be some config file is corrupted or something causing the problems you are having.
<MikHell> Hawkwind: I know that, but what is the issue with my previous configs? I still will have that extension
<MikHell> Hawkwind: OK we'll see...
<Hawkwind> MikHell: That extension is built into Kubuntu's firefox
<Hawkwind> MikHell: I just wanted to make sure you didn't have any additional ones
<KurtB> I'm struggling with setting up 802.1x TTLS with PAP on Kubuntu 6.01. Has anyone here messed with wpa_supplicant who might be able to pass me a clue?
* KurtB 's head is hurting after banging it on the wall for hours.
<KurtB> :-)
<MikHell> Is there another GUI for WiFi that allows WPA?
<h3sp4wn> How do I print screen in kde ?
<MikHell> Is there another GUI than Networkmanager for WiFi that allows WPA?
<ivanoats> I had amaroK working, with all the EasyUbuntu stuff, and then I installed the latest version and now it won't play mp3's anymore :-(
<jay> **sigh**  how frustrating... I like SO many things about Kubuntu... but the random lock-ups renders it generally unusable to me :(
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: if the PrtSc button doesnt bring it up automatically, ksnapshot
<abattoir> MikHell: tried knetworkmanager?
<MikHell> abattoir: I am using knetworkmanager, but I get annoyed that it does not get the signal strength right and sometimes it disconnects and thn reconnects me....
<jay> (BTW, whoever designed the "system settings" window ROCKS... a HUGE step forward in usablility!)
<abattoir> MikHell: and wlassistant doesnt work?
<MikHell> abattoir: wlassistant supports WPE but no WPA
<charlie5> hullooo ... does it matter performance-wise, where swap is on the disk ?
<hub> hi
<hub> hi
<hub> how do I enable universe from the UI ?
<hub> (I know how to edit sources.list, that is not the question)
<hub> in Kubuntu off course
<grizzly> first install synaptic, I think it has a way of enabling universe from gui
<hub> ok, so it is just not me
<hub> grizzly: I'd rather vi it as usual
<jay> You can do it from Adept..
<hub> jay: how?
<jay> System --> Adept
<jay> (standby.. I need to open it myself to remember the rest.)
<hub> I went thru the Add/Remove thing
<hub> which is also adept
<hub> :-/
<jay> That doesn't work, hub...
<jay> you have to use Adept from the system menu
<hub> there is definitely something wrong
<jay> The Add/Remove thing is very minimalist.
<hub> too minimalist
<hub> because it allow looking for unsupported software
<hub> but does not enable it
<hub> ...
<jay> Anyway.. after opening the full Adept GUI, pull down the "Adept" menu and choose "manage repositories"
<hub> yeah I found that
<jay> I agree.. I don't like the Add/Remove thing... I use Adept from the System menu.
<hub> it is done now
<hub> jay: I use sudo apt-get update
<hub> jay: and the rest
<hub> in a terminal
<hub> :-)
<hub> always
<jay> If I wanted to do that, I'd still be using Gentoo. :)
<hub> I now know why
<hub> jay: you would have to compile too
<jay> I don't care about the compiling part... I always ran big compile jobs before I went to work/sleep/watch movie.
<h3sp4wn> You can use packages with gentoo I think
<v3ctor> yes
<hub> ok, let's not start in the distro war
<jay> h3sp4win: Yes.. there are a limited number of pre-compiled packages available in Gentoo.
* hub is gonna file a bug
<jay> Oh... No WAR intended. :)
<jay> Anyway....    I'll ask again... NVIDIA + Kubuntu = Lockup.  Any known solutions?
<imachine> get a new card.
<jay> imachine: would rather get the problem fixed.  It worked perfectly in the "other" distro I mentioned before (not to start war, but to narrow down where the problem may be)
<imachine> bah. so its not hardware related.
<imachine> well
<jay> imachine: right. :)
<imachine> people are seldom magicians you know.
<imachine> unless you provide with some error information, its hardly possible to debug that.
<imachine> or help.
<imachine> so realizing that, get cracking.
<imachine> :)
<JoeCoder> jay: I don't know a lot, but have you tried it with other OS's to make sure it's not a hardware problem?
<kOpter> Sorry jay, just sent my crystal ball RMA..
<imachine> JoeCoder, he just said he did.
<jay> imachine:  dang... you sound like a gentoovian. :)
<imachine> jay, im not.
<JoeCoder> sorry, just got back form another channel
<imachine> last time i used gentoo was quite some time.
<imachine> jay, anyway, if you want help, provide errors.
<imachine> like 'it doesnt work' is not an error message ;)
<imachine> 'my computer locks up, can you help?'
<imachine> thats better, wise move.
<imachine> :)
<kOpter> Have you got issues, imachine :)?
<jay> Error = desktop locks up requiring a hard reboot... moves around, but everything else is locked up tight.
<imachine> kOpter, probably some.
<kOpter> Like family that keeps calling you every second of the day with their computer problems :)?
<jay> Will be HAPPY to provide whatever info I have access too.
<imachine> kOpter, none are of your business however and lets leave it at that; i'll be sure to turn to the correct authorities when i will realize i need some help.
<jay> *sigh*
<imachine> jay, only in X, or in console too?
<imachine> what's dmesg say
<h3sp4wn> jay: Using nvidia binary drivers ?
<imachine> Xorg.0.log
<imachine> are you using the newest packages
<imachine> what kernel are you using.
<imachine> etc etc.
<jay> h3sp4wn.. yes... nvidia binary drivers.
<kOpter> Have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<kOpter> Ah
<imachine> kOpter, my family lives luckily 1200km away from me.
<imachine> kOpter, and regarding computer errors, well, i run a small network.
<h3sp4wn> jay: grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<imachine> kOpter, so people sometimes do ask me about stuff.
<imachine> ah, mad grep skills
<imachine> ;-)
<h3sp4wn> Not interested in anything commented out (as apt isn't)
<jay> Ok.. done... what are we looking for in there?
<imachine> yah.
<imachine> jay, do what i said before; also what h3sp4wn said.
<imachine> s/said/wrote.
<imachine> bah
<imachine> ;] 
<h3sp4wn> jay: mainly whether edgy-security has main restricted multiverse universe enabled
<h3sp4wn> jay: dapper-security sorry
<imachine> edgy ;] 
<jay> edgy-security??
<imachine> what's dapper mean anyway.
<jay> AH.. ok... LOL
<imachine> i need to look it up on google.
<jay> Ok... daper-security has main, restricted & universe enabled.
<imachine> lol, searching for translations all i find is swear words.
<imachine> bah
<imachine> ;] 
<imachine> jay, throw in multiverse there, well, thats what i did on my ubuntu. maybe thats not wise duno.
<jay> Easy enough to give it a try...
<jay> Well.. that did bring up some new upgrades.. but none seem related to video system.
<jay> bbl
<ardea> slm
<ardea> hey
<ardea> anyone there ?
<ninHer> hola a tod@s
<erikson> hello...newbie here ...I'm trying to install a tar.gz file not listed in adept or synaptic sources ...how do I do this ?
<ardea> which file ?
<erikson> streamtuner
<ardea> for ?
<erikson> multimedia
<erikson> i reckon
<erikson> internet radio
<bleaked> does the helix framework exist at all in kubuntu?  (helix dev files)
<adib> hello.. i have a problem with enableing 3d acceleration on my nvdia FX5200 card... after
<adib> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<adib> i ghet the error:
<ardea> sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<imachine> erikson, isn't streamtune enabled in kubuntu
<adib> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<adib>   Major opcode:  143
<adib>   Minor opcode:  3
<adib>   Resource id:  0x0
<adib> Failed to open device
<adib> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<adib>   Major opcode:  143
<adib>   Minor opcode:  3
<adib>   Resource id:  0x0
<hub> bleaked: there is helix-player
<adib> Failed to open device
<adib> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<adib>   Major opcode:  143
<adib>   Minor opcode:  3
<adib>   Resource id:  0x0
<adib> Failed to open device
<adib> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<adib>   Major opcode:  143
<imachine> erikson, i think all you need would be just some more sources in /etc/apt/source.list
<adib>   Minor opcode:  3
<adib>   Resource id:  0x0
<adib> Failed to open device
<imachine> adib, DO FUCK OFF (excuse my language channel owners)
<adib> sry...
<imachine> adib, learn to f... use a f... paste bot.
<adib> just copy pasted
<trappist> yeah don't
<imachine> well you better do not do that again, its rude.
<erikson> imachine: , no it's not in the kmenu
<imachine> erikson, $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardea> did you try :   sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<imachine> erikson, enable the multiverse and universe
<adib> i didn't knew it would send multilined
<imachine> i think it's mentioned in the wiki.
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<imachine> DaSkreech, yeah yeah i know ;)
<DaSkreech> Just had to do it :)
<imachine> i just reckon some need a bit of a kick up
<imachine> :p
<ardea> yes add extra repositories
<DaSkreech> You can actually be a lot more expressive if you don't use language like that :)
<erikson> hang om imachine..kate editor ?
<DaSkreech> PLus it's funnier to read
<imachine> erikson, whatever editor you choose.
<imachine> DaSkreech, bah ;] 
<DaSkreech> You could get bash.orged
<imachine> its not supposed to be funny.
<imachine> its supposed to get straight to the head.
<imachine> ;] 
<ninHer> paste bot or paste bin ?
<imachine> ninHer, whatever tf
<ardea> Let me say ; the best way u can , check the ubuntu guide
<imachine> DaSkreech, see how i abbreviated the proper words?
<imachine> ;] 
<ninHer> what's the meaning of tf
<imachine> crap..
<imachine> ;>
<DaSkreech> tinyfuge?
<imachine> yea thats it!
<imachine> ;] 
<imachine> the fudge.
<imachine> whatever the fudge
<imachine> ;>
<ninHer> ok, thanks
<imachine> eh.
<imachine> i like #freebsd policy
<imachine> keep it cool, swear words and drug talk allowed
<imachine> ;)
<adib> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154   Major opcode:  143  Minor opcode:  3  Resource id:  0x0	Failed to open device - when trying to enable 3d acceleration. (sry for my previous mistake)
<imachine> just try to do stay ontopic :P
<imachine> and all is correct ;>
<imachine> ;p
<ShuT-> :o
<imachine> adib, ok dude, so?
<adib> how do get 3d accel?
<imachine> i mean you're pasting like error messages here, but so what? i mean, are you even going to tell us what are they realted to?
<imachine> or, even more, have you actually asked someone for help, or are you just pasting it in the void.
<imachine> meh.
<erikson> imachine: I'm not getting any list in the kate
<imachine> what card, what drivers, what kernel, what distro etc etc etc.
<imachine> erikson, fire up terminal, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<adib> 2.6.15 FX5200
<adib> kubuntu 6.06
<imachine> adib, dmesg |grep -i nvidia
<trappist> imachine: please refer to the ubuntu code of conduct.  you're not being helpful and you're being awfully disrespectful.  kthx.
<imachine> trappist, bah.
<trappist> how did I know.
<imachine> are you the owner of this channel? if i'm such a problem. do remove me then eh.
<imachine> im helping my own way.
<imachine> you havent's seen any results yet have you.
<imachine> so be patient.
<imachine> but i can shut up just as well.
<imachine> its not like im getting paid for this.
<ShuT-> highlight
<ShuT-> :o
<ShuT-> oh lol
<trappist> if you'd rather shut up than be respectful, please do.
<h3sp4wn> imachine: But you are spamming the channel for no reason
<imachine> trappist, i dont know where im being disprespectful.
<ShuT-> any app for kubuntu to SHOUTcast? I got a server to connect to, to play music .. etc
<imachine> trappist, i told the dude what to do, and now he quit.
<imachine> who is being disrespectful here?
<imachine> im wasting my time trying to help and he just quits, so? ;)
<h3sp4wn> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<imachine> h3sp4wn, oh well. yeah, the enter thing is quite a pain with me :p i've been an irc user for quite long, i've alqways treated irc as just a real-life talk.
<imachine> and i do say a lot in real life during somewhat energetic discussions.
<imachine> so excuse me for that but i cant change that.
<trappist> imachine: you've been asked to adhere to three different channel guidelines and blown them all off.
<h3sp4wn> imachine: My only is that if someone asks a question inbetween all your half sentences then I miss it
<trappist> !ops
<LjL> imachine, the mere fact that i've now focused my #kubuntu windows and 99% of the messages i'm seeing are from you means there is a problem. at the very least, you're spreading out your sentences into a bit to many messages. at worst, you're offtopic and perhaps you should read the IRC Guidelines better
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, or imbrandon
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ?
<imbrandon> yes ?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: imachine
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<imachine> what, should i go away then :)
<LjL> !behavior
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erikson> so imachine and anyone else who can help , I've done the "sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list" in the terminal ,... now what ?
<imbrandon> imachine, last warning , adhear to the CoC or be asked to leave
<imachine> erikson, im sorry my way of helping is not appreciated here.
<imachine> i will not talk in this channel anymore due to uptight play from the ops ;)
<LjL> erikson: is the problem that you don't have universe and/or multiverse enabled by any chance?
<imbrandon> it is wanted, just be respectfull about it please
<imachine> imbrandon, i am my own way mate.
<imachine> if i offend someone, the better they will remember it.
<imachine> i suppose im too harsh tho.
<imachine> sorry then, im not doing any more volunteer work here.
<erikson> LjL: yeah , I tried to do it in Kate editor but there was no response or list generated
<charlie5_zzz> anyone know how to get rid of notification message in bottom right corner (has 'hide'/'hide all' buttons, but they dpnt' work)
<imbrandon> imachine, you notice i dident /kick you right away, i was meerly watching, just please adhear to the CoC as requested, if you feel that is too much to ask i'm sorry
<LjL> erikson: you *can* do it in kate as well (you just need to remember to run it as root, like "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list")
<LjL> erikson: after that, you should see a number of lines pointing to various repositories
<imachine> imbrandon, yeah, i mean, you are an op for some reason; rarely ops are chosen within somewhat massive channels that have short temper.
<imachine> so cheers for that man, but i cant be not myself you know :)
<erikson> ok LjL, I'll try that :)
<imachine> i suppose then its simply not the place for me and thats all ;] 
<LjL> !tell erikson about easysource
<imachine> i dont even use kubuntu atm so ;)
<imbrandon> well good luck and you always welcome here just be kind is what we ask, lets take this to #kubuntu-offtopic though if you wish to discuss this more
<LjL> imachine: well, clearly if you dislike the CoC and the guidelines for this channel, nobody's pointing a gun on you to do any volunteer work here. it's a tradeoff: we might lose valuable people, but we think we gain respect and a "professional" image, if i may say so.
<imachine> hmm.
<LjL> erikson: the site Ubotu gave you can generate a sources.list with the things you want in it. otherwise, just uncomment the lines containing "universe", and append "multiverse" after them if you also want multiverse
<imachine> LjL, if you wish to discuss this i think imbrandon is making a good point.
<LjL> erikson: after you're done, "sudo apt-get update" to refresh the cache
<imachine> i can join if you guys want to talk about it ;)
<LjL> imachine: myself, i'm there already
<imachine> ok
<imbrandon> me also i idle there ;)
<imachine> hmm.
<imachine> hang on ;] 
<erikson> no, LjL I tried typing root and then the text you wrote but , nothing happens
<LjL> erikson: err, where did i tell you to type "root"? :o)
<AbeX> hi there
<erikson> in kate
<ShuT-> hi :)
<ninHer> erikson: is it available for you to shift root ?
<LjL> erikson: no, i never told you that.   just type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" in a shell, and kate will open with a file in it
<LjL> erikson: then you need to modify that file to suit your needs
<AbeX> now im installing kubuntu... why i ned internet connection for downloading locales? who does it do now? its so long... i have only 160kbps netline
<AbeX> need*
<AbeX> what*
<ninHer> AbeX: ...and you complaint about 160 Kbps
<ninHer> uhu
<ninHer> i wouldn't tell you my rate
<AbeX> ;)
<erikson> LjL:  ok thx , I'll try to follow theinstructions on the kubuntu sources page
<ShuT-> any app for kubuntu to SHOUTcast? I got a server, so the only thing that i need to do is connect to that server, put some music on .. etc
<AbeX> hah
<fre1> ShuT-: what do you mean ? 'kubuntu to shoutcast' ?
<AbeX> installation complete ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<ShuT-> well, i had SAM 2 on windows, i just need some alternative of sam 2
<fre1> ShuT-: describe sam2
<AbeX> well, i'm restarting now. mb serious sam 2? ;)
<ShuT-> lol no AbeX
<ShuT-> erm, just some app with a Queu where you put music in
<ShuT-> and then it should play
<AbeX> hm
<ShuT-> and enter somewhere a server to connect to
<AbeX> i like winamp..
<AbeX> oh sorry, its to hot today.. and im installing kubuntu... cya and bb ;)
<marianne_> Hi folks!
<marianne_> I'm just trying to install ndiswrapper on Dapper, but unfortunately it wont
<marianne_> has anyone got an idea where i might get the kernel sources, as they are required
<marianne_> hmmm...?
<h3sp4wn> linux-headers-386
<marianne_> ninHer: Im not registered as yet
<marianne_> h3sp4wn: so how would be the argument then? make install <path>
<ninHer> marianne_: is it for a pcmcia card or similar ?
<marianne_> ninHer: it is for a wlan usb adpter
<h3sp4wn> h3sp4wn: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-386
<ninHer> have you done a deep search for the drivers, first ?
<marianne_> ninHer: well, I have stabel drivers for the atheron, I guess
<marianne_> h3sp4wn: thanks, hope that'll help
<stanks> can i install packages from dapper on breezy?
<stanks> i am not talking about base system files, but about utils, apps, etc.
<ninHer> stanks i think this is a matter of backport at sources.list file
<AbeX> when asked for user while installing, i typed root...
<LjL> AbeX: cool idea ;)
<AbeX> started kde only after console login..
<marianne_> AbeX: what about writing whole sentences and not fragments?
* dr_willis thinks he is saying he made his initial user name be 'root' ?
<matlec> hi everyone
<marianne_> ninHer: have you made any experiences related wlan usb adaptors?
<LjL> well even judging from the fragments only, if it were me, i'd reinstall. typing "root" instead of any reasonable username when requested is bound to lead to endless trouble IMHO
<AbeX> be happy that not each word in each line :D sorry for my english, im from latvia
<dr_willis> im suprised the installer even allowed 'root' as a user name.
<LjL> dr_willis: the graphical installer is not too smart really
<ninHer> marianne_ no experiences
<matlec> is there any module in kubuntu which allows to easily switch between multiple soundcards?
<JoyiRX> Hallo
<dan> use ndis wrapper for wlan usb - assuming it doesn't work out of the box
<marianne_> thanks everybody
<marianne_> the sources are as well as ndiswrapper installed
<marianne_> cu later, folks
<ninHer> bye marianne_
<dan> have you started the ndis wrapper util?
<doppelganger> what exactly does kubuntu-desktop add to kde?
<doppelganger> just programs, or does it change the interface completely?
<doppelganger> just a general question
<AbeX> how can i get "cool" desktop gadjets, like, weatrer or memory meter? :)
<bleaked> mostly just a default set of apps, new konqueror profiles, kernel splash screen, etc.
<AbeX> weather*
<doppelganger> gotcha, thanks bleaked
<bleaked> AbeX: look into superkaramba
<alex_ndc> Does anyone know of a tutorial on installing Xgl and Compiz on KDE ?
<matlec> .. no one?
<doppelganger> i miraculously installed it all through adept and it worked
<doppelganger> alex
<doppelganger> i dunno, having a problem, or just starting from scratch?
<bleaked> alex_ndc: there might be a few on ubuntuforums.com
<bleaked> matlec: have you tried kmix?
<ninHer> AbeX: look for gkrellm ; it has a a lot of plugins to install with
<matlec> well, kmix has no influence on amarok
<matlec> I had to manually remove the kernel modules of my internal card to be able to play sound files on the right speakers ;-)
<matlec> not really intuitive
<bleaked> matlec: i don't see a point to having two sound cards?
<bleaked> matlec: if you use an external or pci or whatever, disable the internal card in your bios
<matlec> bleaked: I own a notebook which has its outputs on the front
<matlec> bleaked: and I want to connect my external sound devices
<bleaked> matlec: have you asked in #ubuntu-laptop.. my friend had the same issue, and they helped him hash it out
<matlec> bleaked: not yet. but the general approach to this problem is to disable the internal card...
<matlec> bleaked: which is not possible for me
<bleaked> understandable.. well, ask in that channel, and see what they do
<matlec> ok, thanks
<matlec> the guys at #ubuntu-laptop seem to be sleeping.. ;-)
<matlec> well, if there is no easy possibility yet I'm willing to write a sound card settings dialog or sth for (k)ubuntu
<erikson> uhoh , I screwed up the apt sources list..."E: Type 'gpg' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<erikson> now both adept and synaptic won't open
<h3sp4wn> erikson: use easysource
<Sunnyblizard> Errors?
<h3sp4wn> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<h3sp4wn> erikson: If that doesn't work do sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntukeyring
<erikson> that's what screwed things up, i obviouslt did something wrong from the instructions on that URL
<dwangoac> Greetings - I'm going to jump right in with a Kubuntu 6.06 system tray question:
<erikson> h3sp4wn: , i get the same error as i quoted
<dwangoac> How do you change the system tray icon sizes, or specifically, how do you get them to "bunch" together, two high?
<h3sp4wn> erikson: And you have generated a new sources.list with easysource ?
<dwangoac> I have one Kubuntu install where the system tray icons are smaller and stacked two high, but the system I upgraded has larger icons that take up the full height.  I've found nothing on Google in the last 45 minutes.
<erikson> don't know what easysource is
<h3sp4wn> [18:16]  <ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Sunnyblizard> dwangoac: right moude click on taskbar, schoose: configure panel,
<doppelganger> quick question-  in Kubuntu i've been using Kfrb (Desktop Sharing), but i'm wanting it (or something else) that i can install that will act like a service, so that i can reboot my computer remotely, and still be able to access it when it gets back to the desktop
<Sunnyblizard> choose*
<erikson> h3sp4wn: do you mean this : http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<h3sp4wn> yes
<erikson> oops yeah, thats where i made the mistake , somehow
<dwangoac> Sunnyblizard: OK, then where?  I haven't found anything specific to the system tray
<dwangoac> Sunnyblizard: Thanks for the help, BTW
<Sunnyblizard> size large does the job here?
<h3sp4wn> erikson: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<erikson> copied am=nd pasted the instructions in that box into kate
<dwangoac> Sunnyblizard: Hmm...  Maybe it's not large enough...
<dwangoac> Sunnyblizard: On the system I built from scratch, if I set it to "Normal" size, it stacks them.
<erikson> h3sp4wn: it won't generate a list due to the Error
<dwangoac> Sunnyblizard: On this one, it does look like setting it to Large causes the icons to get stacked.  I wonder what the difference is...
<h3sp4wn> erikson: Put that file onto pastebin and I will take a look at it
<matlec> dwangoac: do you have a screenshot?
<dwangoac> Screenshot: I can get one, but I think I just figured out the threshold -
<amundsen> hi
<dwangoac> if you start with Large and then use Custom to inch down one size at a time, you can get the icons to appear with a size of 48
<dwangoac> If you start at something smaller than 48 (like, say, 47) and inch your way up, the icons change back to small at 52.
<amundsen> i'm trying to play some mp3 in my kubuntu dapper with amarok playaer but this program doesn't even start the song
<amundsen> i can lsiten to mp3 with xmms, but not with amarok
<timonator> what can be the reason if internet access works with the desktop/live/installcd but not with the installed system?
<h3sp4wn> admundsen:  apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<amundsen> does anybody know what could i be doing wrong ?
<[GuS] > amundsen,  tried to add multiverse repo
<h3sp4wn> admundsen:  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<amundsen> h3sp4wn: thx
<matlec> dwangoac: seems to be a resizing bug within kde...
<[GuS] > and then what h3sp4wn  says
<dwangoac> matlec: I'd agree.  How would I submit a bug?
<fre1> timonator: check that your network card is properly recognized by your current install
<matlec> dwangoac: check the source and fix it :-)
<dwangoac> matlec: Heh - I'd love to.  :)
<timonator> fre1: it is
<fre1> timonator: 'sudo ip link' in a terminal should show a eth0 or something
<timonator> uh, ipconfig does
<timonator> the thing is
<matlec> dwangoac: or try to look if a bug report has already been opened (I'm sure)
<fre1> timonator: ok ifconfig shows an ip address for this card too ?
<Leafw> what is the proper way to setup the sshd ?
<Leafw> 'sshd' doesn't show up in adept
<dwangoac> matlec: Where are bug reports for KDE centralized?
<matlec> dwangoac: I have the same problem here...
<fre1> Leafw: the one which work :)
<timonator> when i press reset (like reboot) on the modem (which also is a dhcp server and connects and stuff) i can use the inet for 10 to 15 seconds
<dwangoac> matlec: Glad to know I'm not alone.
<matlec> dwangoac: bugs.kde.org
<fre1> Leafw: 'openssh' in adept
<dwangoac> matlec: Thanks again for the assistance.  I think I finally got it set the way I want it.
<matlec> dwangoac: that's not my fault :-)
<fre1> timonator: oh ok so you already know tthat your box got a dhcp client talking to the (adsl i guess) modem
<timonator> not really adsl
<fre1> timonator: so now you need to know why it is stopping
<timonator> it goes through some weird cable, i think it has to do witzh cable tv
<fre1> timonator: the host talk to the modem via ethernet ?
<timonator> exactly
<erikson> h3sp4wn:  I don't like to repeat myself but the list won't generate , when I try to I get this message :"E: Type 'gpg' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<timonator> did i mention? the modem is also a dhcp server
<fre1> timonator: ok so it should not make any difference
<fre1> timonator: you did. so my advice would be to look at the dhcp client log to see
<timonator> ok
<GoAhead> hey
<timonator> where do i find it?
<h3sp4wn> erikson: When you try to open sources.list ?
<cox377> Hello all
<matlec> dwangoac: this bugs seems to related to our problem (http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55508)
<timonator> ah another thing
<erikson> I have get rid of the "gpg" error
<fre1> timonator: something is happening which make it unusable
<erikson> yes h3sp4wn
<Search4Lancer> grrrrrr Thunderbird is frozen and won't unfreeze....
<fre1> timonator: try /var/log/dhcpsomething
<timonator> when i ping the ip of the modem (gateway that is) and then hit the reset button it does the following:
<dwangoac> matlec: That looks very close, yes.
<jeff_> hey peeps
<h3sp4wn> erikson: i.e if you run cat /etc/apt/sources.list you get a gpg error ?
<jeff_> anybody here use skype?
<cox377> i recently used this command to mount network shares to my kubuntu machine. "mount -t smbfs -o guest //xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/x /home/admin/Desktop/"
<timonator> first the host is unreachable. then i get some ping replies and all of a sudden ping is quiet and when exitingf it lists a big amount of packet loss
<Search4Lancer> it tried to index a 1.9 GB folder, which is what boned it, but I even went into the drive and moved the folder somewhere else, so now it doesn't have that folder when I start Thunderbird, but it's still frozed, trying to do something from the drive....
<_JP> How do I make "Tools->HTLM Settings->Java" retain it's check state regardless of Konqueror restart?
<cox377> thing is, it works until i reboot the kubuntu machine then the mounts have been removed and the only way to remount them is run the command ever time
<mal_> hi guys
<dwangoac> matlec: Thanks again for the help.  I appreciate it - been pulling my hair for 45 minutes (not because it's that big of a deal, but because I knew there was SOME way to change it... : )
<mal_> n00b question here
<fre1> timonator: hmm but still the ifconfig shows the ip address on the eth0 ?
<DaSkreech> dwangoac: Got an answer?
<timonator> fre1: uh, i think so
<fre1> timonator: hmmm from your last info, dhcp doesnt seems the issue
<timonator> forgot, sorry ;(
<mal_> is there a dir in *nix for building apps in, like Program Files in Windows?
<dwangoac> DaSkreech: For my question?  Yes - Go to large, then select custom and inch the size down until you get to 48.
<erikson> h3sp4wn: I get a long explanation of some sort
<eliram> hello can anyone help me?
<fre1> timonator: maybe the arp ?
<Search4Lancer> I think it's time to reboot....
<h3sp4wn> erikson: Put the output of that command onto pastebin
<h3sp4wn> !pastebin
<erikson> ok
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fre1> timonator: hmmm but you said everything was ok with livecd+install but not in install directly ?
<timonator> fre1: after the 15 seconds internet after reset period when i try to manually run the dhcclient it sends requests but doesnt get replies
<timonator> fre1: what do you mean by 'livecd+install'?
<eliram> how can i run a ftp server in kubuntu?
<fre1> timonator:  timonator: what can be the reason if internet access works with the desktop/live/installcd but not with the installed system
<h3sp4wn> eliram: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<timonator> uh huh
<timonator> i am running the livce cd right now
<h3sp4wn> eliram: select standalone mode
<mal_> is there a dir in *nix for building apps in, like Program Files in Windows?
<timonator> and chatting with konversation off the livecd
<h3sp4wn> eliram: Or try vsftpd (if you want)
<fre1> timonator: hmm ok do you have another box from where you could chat here and try command on the kubuntu ?
<fre1> timonator: try them as i tell you i mean
<timonator> fre1: no, i do not have a switch or a hub here
<fre1> live
<timonator> and no neighbours that have open wlans :)
<fre1> hmm this make the issue harder to fix
<timonator> indeed
<hub> timonator: thanks for pinging me
<timonator> and currently im running apt-get upgrade
<fre1> timonator: ok you could look at dhcp, maybe arp too.
<timonator> hub: no problem
<erikson> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17845
<timonator> arp?
<fre1> timonator: i dont 'like' the way to ip connectivity suddently stop and moreover only on a installed but not on live cd
<fre1> timonator: some protocol below ip
<timonator> yes
<timonator> it is creepy
<timonator> mysterious
<h3sp4wn> eliram: sudo netstat -lpAinet (then run that after to check it is listening)
<fre1> timonator: do 'arp -a' now
<fre1> timonator: maybe i got an idea much simpler.
<h3sp4wn> erikson: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<timonator> will it break my downlopading? from apt-get upgrade?
<eliram> thanks
<fre1> timonator: maybe your network card stop working due to some kernel issue
<timonator> no
<timonator> when i restart the modem againm it works again
<h3sp4wn> erikson: Use 'dd' to delete the first 3 lines
<fre1> timonator: here i specifically think about irqpoll, and acpi
<h3sp4wn> erikson: just press d and then d again then finally type :wq!
<fre1> timonator: nope 'arp -a' only display the arp table. nothing dangerous or anything
<timonator> oke
<erikson> h3sp4wn: where ?
<timonator> hold on a second :)
<fre1> timonator: just to show you what it is
<timonator> its german, tho
<timonator> ip1.52.1411D-CUD12K-01.ish.de (62.143.52.1) auf 00:50:57:00:55:3B [ether]  auf eth0
<h3sp4wn> erikson: In sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<fre1> timonator: ok you can try that when it fails
<fre1> timonator: but i think im all wrong in my 'network' way to fix the issue. likely because im a 'network' guy
<fre1> timonator: it is more likely a kernel issue.
<h3sp4wn> erikson: You could use something other than vim but thats all I use (so can remember the commands off the top of my head)
<fre1> timonator: i see that from the 'work on livecd but fail on install'
<timonator> does the installed system have another kernel than the livecd does?
<h3sp4wn> erikson: But either way you don't need the first 3 lines
<erikson> im in the konsol, h3sp4wn
<fre1> timonator: so look in /var/log/messages for 'bad' stuff
<Search4Lancer> grrrrr Thunderbird still freezes......
<timonator> i need to do that in the 'broken' system, right?
<timonator> because if so i need to wait another 3/4 hours (33 KB/s updating is a pain!)
<fre1> timonator: try to find 'acpi' or 'irqpool' or anything which doesnt look nice :)
<fre1> timonator: well note that on paper for later then :)
<timonator> uh huh
<h3sp4wn> erikons: Just run these commands exactly as I write them (only four lines)
<fre1> timonator: and you may try to put 'irqpool acpi=off' as boot option
<DaSkreech> eliram: You rpobably want a sftp server
<eliram> what is sftp?
<Sunnyblizard> secure ftp
<eliram> hoo
<timonator> fre1: i will try the kernel options
<eliram> yes i need a secure ftp
<timonator> its not funny how my first attempt to install linux for a friend (a cousin in this case) fails so spectacularly
<eliram> i new to linux
<h3sp4wn> erikons: sudo -i
<h3sp4wn> erikons: echo "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted multiverse universe" > /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> erikons: echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted multiverse universe >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ceplma> Can anybody tell me, how adept_notifier gets updated package lists? Is there some cron task which does it? It seems to me (from looking at the code) that adept_notifier actually doesn't connect to the Internet, just checks whether packages are newer than before.
<h3sp4wn> erikons: echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted multiverse universe >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> eliram: install openssh :)
<jeff_> whats the hotkey to switch desktops in kubuntu again?
<eliram> DaSkreech: Thanks a lot
<h3sp4wn> erikons: echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted multiverse universe >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ceplma> jeff_: Ctrl-Tab?
<h3sp4wn> erikons: The lines should be without spaces but those are all you need in it for all the repos
<TheMoebius> I'm trying to use KTorrent to download a series of images and it when I hope the torrent file it says "Error starting torrent : Can't open blahblah.jpg : Too many open files" What the deal?
<jeff_> ceplma: i keep trying ti but it doesnt work
<gemidjy> how do I make Beagle index my FS
<ceplma> jeff_: Control Panel/Regional & Accessibility/Keyboard Shortcuts/Shortcut schemes/Global shortcuts
<jeff_> DaSkreech: do you have a (k)(x)ubuntu server? is there a way you can manage an ubuntu server with some sort of gui instead of just a terminal?
<jeff_> ceplma: thanks mate
<timonator> jeff_: vnc? xdmcp?
<DaSkreech> jeff_ Ctrl+F<n>
<jeff_> ?
<jeff_> timonator: ill check those out
<DaSkreech> What do you mean a GUI you installed a server but want a Desktop as well?
<jeff_> DaSkreech: yeah, i want apps to help me understand and manage my server because im a complete rookie
<abattoir> jeff_: you can install the meta-package kubuntu-desktop to get KDE
<jeff_> abattoir: yeah
<abattoir> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.85 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<jeff_> abattoir: i got that far
<ceplma> jeff_: It is not clear what exactly would like you like to manage. There are tons of solutions (I am not sure, which one of them are in Ubuntu -- still at plain Debian) like webmin or many others. OTOH I think the best admin tool is ssh+vim :-)
<DaSkreech> jeff_: Why are you runing a server then?
<abattoir> ok, try 'startx' or 'kdm' as root
<jeff_> DaSkreech: because i want a server. i wanna make a website and manage a server
<DaSkreech> ha ha ok Fine as long as this isn't for a business :)
<timonator> is there a package for the nvidia gfx card drivers or does one have to install them with the installer from nvidia.com?
<jeff_> DaSkreech: lol
<DaSkreech> jeff_: First of all which desktop do you want?
<fre1> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.85 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB <- wow that a slim kde :)
<jeff_> DaSkreech: ubuntu
<jeff_> DaSkreech: im not on the server right now
<ceplma> jeff_: ssh+vim -- really, life is too short to have to learn BOTH apache configuration and translating between its requirements and weird ideas of whoever made the GUI admin tool.
<jeff_> DaSkreech: i installed LAMP on my server at home and ubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> jeff_:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> And there you go
<ceplma> fre1: try apt-cache showpkg kubuntu-desktop or try to select the package in aptitude :-)
<jeff_> ceplma: ok
<ceplma> jeff_: ehm, but then you are in the wrong channel, aren't you? ubuntu-desktop is Gnome, right?
<DaSkreech> He's on KDE right now is my guess
<jeff_> ceplma: yeah
<jeff_> DaSkreech:
<jeff_> ceplma: DaSkreech: have you guys ever tried skype?
<DaSkreech> A while back
<jeff_> to make a pc to phone call
<jeff_> yeah
<jeff_> it says its free to call canada
<jeff_> which is where i am and where im trying to call
<jeff_> but it always says call failed
<Lynoure> jeff_: Way back you might have needed a Skype Out contract even when calling cost free landline numbers. Might be still so. Check the company pages for more info
<jeff_> thanks Lynoure
<DaSkreech> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya DaSkreech , and gnight , just laying down for a nap
<tom-bar> how to do install latest version of kopete?
<Hawkwind> tom-bar: apt-get install kopete and if it's on the repos it will install it or upgrade your current version
<h3sp4wn> tom-bar: First update to kde 3.5.3 (instructions on kubuntu.org) then use the packages in riddels home directory
<tom-bar> thanks man
<tom-bar> "apt-get install kopete " thanks
<nigel_> hello
<nigel_> anyone here know's how to set your wireless connection to automatically reconnect after disconnection ?
<Allegula> Hi, i have a problemm
<Allegula> Oh no, it fixes it selfes
<Allegula> Anyway, thank you
<markrian> No problem!
<DaSkreech> Your welcome!
<Allegula> ByeBye!
<DaSkreech> Please come again!
<markrian> hehe...
<jaro> SHould I manually install a higher Xorg ??
<jaro> and how will I know which Xorg Version ive got ?
<uniq> jaro: in konsole type 'X -version'
<jaro> X Window System Version 7.0.0
<h3sp4wn> jaro: If you want xorg 7.1 you will probably have trouble getting it
<jaro> is there a newer Version available ?
<jaro> oh
<jaro> well the LCD Screen of my laptop is makeing trouble
<erikson> I guess I should just reinstall the OS , since can't get adept or synaptic to open to sources.."
<erikson> sudo apt-get update
<erikson> E: Type 'gpg' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jaro> right now Im using an external monitor , so it works
<uniq> h3sp4wn: as you're up to date on everything. Anything new and cool in 7.1 ? :)
<h3sp4wn> erikson: just remove the top three lines
<h3sp4wn> uniq: support for aiglx
<erikson> tried that , itdidn't work
<h3sp4wn> uniq: updated r300 driver (which I wanted to try before I junked my ati card)
<h3sp4wn> uniq: Only distro's I know which you can use xorg 7.1 in are gentoo and mandriva cooker (may be others) but binary drivers (fglrx / nvidia) don't work with it
<uniq> ok.
<Hexidigital> anyone else have problems logging back into KDE when they lock the screen?
<uniq> I don't use binary drivers anyway.. but i sure don't want to compile it myself right now.
<uniq> hexidigital: not me.
<erikson> h3sp4wn: , i saved the source changes in the kate editor , but now I can't find them ...I think that may be trhe problem:(
<h3sp4wn> erikson: from run run - kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jaro> Module em2880_dvb not found.
<jaro> how can that be ?
<steveire> ubuntuforums is really ugly now. Must find which skin to change back to
<jaro> I used it this morning
<uniq> jaro: security updates. Did you compile it yourself?
<jaro> uniq:  yes
<uniq> jaro: then you'll have to do it again, for the new kernel, i guess.
<jaro> uniq:  i updatet something today.. what does that mean ?
<jaro> uniq:  oh the new kernel
<jaro> uniq:  right :(
<uniq> new kernel means new modules.
<Keltag> What advantages are there to running in 64bit?
<steveire> is it possible to use aptitude/apt-get to upgrade only some packages, but not all? I tried sudo aptitude upgrade open*, but that didn't work
<erikson> cool h3sp4wn, I removed the first 2 lines that I hgad pasted from the instructions box on the easysource page ...problem solved !  :)
<gnomefreak> Keltag: IMHO none
<gnomefreak> Keltag: they say its faster
<goemon4> hey, does anyone, can anyone help my sync my ipod with amarok...8i cant seem to do it
<h3sp4wn> erikson: I thought it would just tryed a few different ways to get that done
<Keltag> Ah, i'm running in 32 right now and I wondered if it was going to be worth my time to change over
<cox377> does xmms not play video?
<h3sp4wn> Keltag: There is now a wrapper for running 32bit firefox modules with firefox 64
<erikson> now I need to find more sources without fucking things up :)
<h3sp4wn> Non official sources probably will cause you problems
<Keltag> h3sp4wn: That's good at least
<erikson> yep roger that
<erikson> will swiftfox run in32 bit ?
<jeff_> does anybody know if kontact has mail grouping by day like in outlook 2003?
<danl> I have a serious issue, this morning I installed the new updates, now I can't login from gui, when i login on console it scrolls something about /dev/null and permission denied
<cristiano> hello
<danl> I have to press cnt+c to stop the scrolling
<box> does anybody know how i can kill the GUI like going to runstate 3 or /ect/init.d/kdm stop ?
<box> i tryed sevral options though no luck
<cristiano> i've problems with key mapping here, it gives me error so accented keys are not working anymore here, and all happens suddenly!!!!how to fix this???
<h3sp4wn> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<hustla> hi guys ... can someone help me by a dns problem?
<box> oh cool
<jaro> hm, why is permission denied though i am root ?
<box> i totaly forgot about sudo
<box> tnx :)
<cristiano> hei h3sp4wn i understood that is key mapping the prob, even the icon on the taskbar gives me an error when trying to switch from a map to another :(
<hustla> so i tried apt-get update and all i got was error by adresstranslation
<steveire> Can you get XGL working on KDE?
<Hawkwind> steveire: You can if you wanted
<Hawkwind> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<danl> is /dev/null suppose to have a crw------- perms?
<bur[n] er_> steveire: i have it working :)  i use compiz
<jaro> ah ok.. i had to actually BE root
<steveire> I might have a look some time.
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: I only use english so can't really help you maybe try room of your native language or is it english
<uniq> danl: crw-rw-rw-
<steveire> I really want to sort this aptitude thing out though
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: it is not related to language
<bur[n] er_> anyone around today who knows how to change the default "folder" icon?  i want to use teh tango icon
<timonator> who was that who helped me before?
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: is a problem related to key mapping in general! it's impossible to define a key map for the keyboard!
<timonator> fre1: you still there?
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cristiano> ok i try
<fre1> timonator: yep.. fighthin with gnutls and selfsigne cert
<timonator> heh
<fre1> timonator: and failling :) but it is unrelated
<fre1> timonator: whatsup ?
<timonator> i set the two kernel options and it worked shortly after boot, but only fort a short time
<timonator> for like... 15 seconds?
<fre1> timonator: so no change ?
<fre1> timonator: do you run a laptop ?
<timonator> well, yes, somehow, i dont recall being able to connect to the net with the install after boot
<timonator> i also run a laptop, but it doesnt have kubuntu on it
<serenity> does anyone of you know a good mp3 tagger with musicbrainz support?
<fre1> timonator: so the failling box is not a laptop ?
<bur[n] er_> serenity: rhythmbox?
<timonator> exactly
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: done
<timonator> the laptop i got runs gentoo and it works perfectly
<fre1> timonator: hmm i dunno
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: now?
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: Usually that asks which locales you want to generate
<fre1> timonator: more over my brain is off now :) but my guess is the kernel is disabeling your network card
<fre1> timonator: if so, it should likely appears in /var/log/messages
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: it didn't ask anything, it just regenerate all the locales
<timonator> ok ill reboot and see into the file
<timonator> bbl
<fre1> timonator: what is your network card ?
<fre1> ok
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: Is your keyboard english or us or ?
<uniq> h3sp4wn: it's now localeconf, it's a separate package, download and install.
<cristiano> is it
<fre1> no channel for poor coder trying to verify selfsigned cert thru gnutls ? :)
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: is italian
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: Do as uniq says
<h3sp4wn> uniq: Cheers
<uniq> cristiano: 'sudo apt-get install localeconf'
<hustla> hello .. someone who can help me with my DNS prob???
<uniq> hustla: yes, please explain to me what the problem is.
<roob> hustla: yea
<hustla> i cant connect to the internet ... networkinterface is still right configured
<cristiano> uniq: done
<cristiano> uniq: now what to do?
<SpAwN> hustla: check /etc/resolv.conf
<hustla> maybe i need to set the dns server
<SpAwN> make sure u have entried like nameserver 1.2.3.4
<uniq> cristiano: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow localeconf'
<uniq> hustla: do you know your isp's nameservers ip addresses?
<SpAwN> hustla: u can goto websites if u enter a ip...just not a hostname?
<hustla> Konnte http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/Release.gpg nicht holen  Temporrer Fehlschlag beim Auflsen von de.archive.ubuntu.com
<h3sp4wn> hustla: (if you need a dns server to test with try 194.112.32.1 (I know I built it a few years ago its never down)
<SpAwN> hustla: i am in eastcoast usa..but here is 2 nameservers i use
<SpAwN> nameserver 71.243.0.12
<SpAwN> nameserver 151.203.0.85
<SpAwN> that way u should at least be able to google for more nameservers closer to you
<fre1> hustla: do 'ping 71.243.0.12' to see if you got answer
<cristiano> uniq: done
<cristiano> uniq: now?
<hustla> i can't write to resolve.conf
<SpAwN> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<uniq> cristiano: didn't you get the option to choose and configure locale?
<cristiano> yep i did it so
<h3sp4wn> hustla: Any changes you make to resolv.conf will be lost on reboot
<cristiano> uniq: yep i had it and i chose
<erikson> what's the ubuntu easysource URL ?
<erikson> google does have it
<erikson> not
<SpAwN> hustla: i make a /etc/resolv.conf.backup ....then if they get erases i just replace the old one
<BurnyFree> Hi
<uniq> hustla: echo -e 'nameserver 195.20.224.101 \n nameserver 212.227.123.15' > /etc/resolv.conf
<hustla> [20:48]  <hustla> cant do changes with the resolvconf -a #####
<BurnyFree> WHere can i find the libdvdcss2 file?
<BurnyFree> i want to watch dvd and have heard that this file is required
<fre1> hustla: maybe you should test your ip connectivity first ? :)
<uniq> hustla: that is one command on one line. I wouldn't bother backing it up as it's a 3 line file and in it's current state it doesn't work for you. Do you use resolvconf by the way?
<cristiano> uniq: it has updated locales but the keyboard mapping still doesn't work (for any language)
<uniq> cristiano: console keyboard mappings?
<cristiano> uniq: every apps key mapping
<hugelmopf> !tell BurnyFree about libdvdcss
<hustla> yes but it doesn't work
<uniq> cristiano: in X?
<h3sp4wn> hustla: to make them permanent you need to edit  /etc/dhclient.conf (if you are using dhcp)
<cristiano> uniq: the icon in the task bar for the key map change tells me that there is an error
<cristiano> uniq: yes in all X
<uniq> cristiano: what is the error message?
<hustla> no i don't want to use dhcp ... it's a static server
<cristiano> uniq it says "error in changin keymapping"
<Lynoure> erikson: not easysource, but easyubuntu?
<cristiano> uniq: it looks like X is not accepting any keymap
<uniq> cristiano: strange. works perfectly here. in system settings - regional and accessibillity - keyboard layout  do you have a list of country layouts?
<cristiano> uniq: yes
<cristiano> uniq: but whatever i choose it doesn't work
<erikson> yeah thx Lynoure , found the sources list ...now what? . Do I copy and paste them into synaptic or ?
<uniq> cristiano: is this dapper drake?
<cristiano> uniq: yes
<cristiano> uniq: the problem happened suddenly
<uniq> cristiano: did you try to logout and re-login
<cristiano> uniq: i just tried installing cedega 5.0.1 and it downloaded something related to win-fon or so and then everything was messed up
<cristiano> uniq: yes i also restarted
<uniq> cristiano: is this a problem for other users too?
<uniq> cristiano: if you create a test-user, and login to kde, does this problem remain?
<cristiano> i'll try just a mom
<hugelmopf> !tell erikson about sources
<danl> what is the permissions for /dev/null suppose to be?
<uniq> danl: 666
<uniq> danl: that's crw-rw-rw-
<danl> ok
<danl> thanks
<danl> cause mine is crw-------
<danl> i guess thats what causing my problems
<cristiano> uniq: nothing to do :(
<Hexidigital> anyone have problems with the KDE lock screen feature? i.e. logging back in?
<uniq> cristiano: doesn't work there either?
<cristiano> uniq: even in the login page accented keys (even if shifted or alted) work
<cristiano> sry i mean didn't work
<danl> omg, thank you so muhc uniq
<danl> i can login now :-D
<mikearthur> why does postfix give me a "postalias: fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: Permission denied" I'm root!
<cristiano> uniq: i really dunno what to do with my key mapping :(
<MitchM> postfix runs as a specified user
<bam_> anyone know where the right click menu items are kept.....
<danl> like i said, thanks uniq.
<uniq> danl: you're welcome. You might want to look at /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.permissions and make sure the entry for /dev/null is setup correctly.
<cristiano> uniq: i'll have a reboot now but honestly i dunno what to do :(
<uniq> cristiano: you can set the keyboard layout in X itself. try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mikearthur> why does postfix give me a "postalias: fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: Permission denied" I'm root!
<visik7> mikearthur: you but not the user used to run postfix
<visik7> check permiss and try again
<doppelganger> anyone run vnc server on their machine?
<doppelganger> (kubuntu machine)
<doppelganger> a vnc server of any kind
<timonator> heya
<doppelganger> i know there's a built in one kfrb or something, but i need one that'll run as a service
<doppelganger> so i can remotely shut down my machine and be able to log back into it
<timonator> fre1: interesting stuff. now i was able to browse a bitz through the net, but then it froze. before that i rmmodded and then modprobed the tulip module
<MitchM> you search apt-cache yet?
<uniq> mikearthur: try 'sudo lsattr /etc/aliases.db'
<timonator> next time i tried it my keyboard stopped working
<timonator> and now it didnt have any effect at all
<timonator> fre1: do you think buying a new (realtek!) network card would help?
<mikearthur> uniq: the file doesn't exist, apt deletes it every time it tries to install postfix, then complains about no permisions
<cristiano> nothing to do :(((((((((((((((((((
<uniq> mikearthur: hah.. that's strange.
<uniq> cristiano: no dice?
<cristiano> uniq:  no :(
<mikearthur> uniq: managed to fix it myself :D
<kiwnix> doppelganger: try vnc4server ... or tightvncserver
<cristiano> it looks like linux is not accepting key maps anymore :'(((((((
<uniq> cristiano: what exactly was it you were installing when this broke?
<fre1> timonator: well the fact you get it working on livecd tells a lot
<MitchM> doppelganger: Whats run with using any VNC program and starting it from SSH?
<timonator> get it working? that sounds like i have to do something in order to make it work
<cristiano> uniq: i was installing cedega, is asked to install something about fonts during setup wizard, i restarted pc and suddenly i saw that accented keys (even if alted or shifted) weren't working
<doppelganger> i'm not worried about the security
<doppelganger> honestly
<doppelganger> it's going through a secure enough connection, it's inside my lan
<MitchM> doppelganger: sudo apt-get install doppelganger
<MitchM> bah.
<fre1> timonator: well i have to go. good luck
<MitchM> doppelganger: sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<doppelganger> i just need a vnc program for kde with a proven, working service mode
<doppelganger> something i don't have to go configure a bunch of files to get working
<MitchM> and you have tried kdrc?
<timonator> oh noes
<MitchM> krdc*
<doppelganger> i've seen krdc in adept
<uniq> cristiano: i have no more suggestions. It's very hard to help when i don't know what this magic installing stuff has done to break stuff for you.
<doppelganger> haven't tried it, it supports service?
<MitchM> looking now
<doppelganger> i'll google, no worries
<uniq> krdc is slow and not very good.
<uniq> imho.
<doppelganger> slowness be damned, i just need access
<doppelganger> =)
<MitchM> look @ sudo apt-cache search vnc
<timonator> my aunt is going to write a flam FAX to her ISP for not supporting linux on the techsupport phone line o_O
<doppelganger> did already
<cristiano> uniq: i appreciated ur help though :) in the worst case tomorrow i'll be reinstalling linux again ;)
<ninHer> why don't you try x11vnc ?
<scott> hey, wondered if anyone could help. using the latest ati fglrx drivers, google earth (also latest version) hard locks after only a minute or two of using it, anyone have any ideas why/fixes to the problem??
<doppelganger> i see a thousand different ones
<doppelganger> i just wanted a good solid one that i don't have to go into text files configuring properly
<doppelganger> for service mode, that is
<doppelganger> everyone one i've researched you've gotta do this, do that
<doppelganger> blah, i just need a quick working m'fer
<MitchM> Everything takes _some_ setup.
<doppelganger> lol
<doppelganger> i'm fine in gui
<ninHer> doppelganger: give it a try to x11vnc
<doppelganger> get pissy in texts when in a hurry
<scott> command line > gui
<MitchM> rgr that scott
<scott> car eto help me with my problem ;)
<doppelganger> i'll look that up ninHer, thank you
<scott> *care to
<doppelganger> and kdrc
<MitchM> whats the problem?
<MitchM> get back to us doppelganger if you dont figure out anything
<doppelganger> thanks guys for the suggestions, btw
<scott> latest ati fglrx driver and goolgle earth, i get hard lockups
<MitchM> eek.
<MitchM> Definetly not a question for myself.
<scott> :(
<MitchM> ask around :-P
<scott> it happened in previous ati drivers too, so its not just the latest
<scott> will do ;)
<scott> might try in #ubuntu ;)
<MitchM> aye, good idea.
<MitchM> You have JFGI eh?
<ninHer> doppelganger: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/
<doppelganger> looks... configuring-ish
<doppelganger> lol
<MitchM> lolz.
<doppelganger> well... here's my problem
* MitchM slaps doppelganger for being lazy.
<doppelganger> i'm remoting into that machine from work, or trying to
<MitchM> what all do you need to do?
<MitchM> SSH should work fine.
<doppelganger> well, i'm already remoted in as we speak, only because i started a session this morning htrough the desktop sharing app already in kubuntu
<erikson> strange that apt-file isn't in the sources list
<doppelganger> but...  i need to reboot the pc, and i need to make ****SURE**** i can get back in
<MitchM> apt-get isntall ssh
<MitchM> then ssh in and open the program
<ninHer> no, MitchM it will not work
<MitchM> not for GUI stuff
<h3sp4wn> openssh-server
<h3sp4wn> Use freenx for gui stuff
<ninHer> ssh needs an open computer to work and i guess he means reboot the box
<MitchM> but after the computer reboots
<MitchM> SSH is loaded by default
<MitchM> allowing him access again
<doppelganger> i need to see the kubuntu (kde, whatever) desktop
<h3sp4wn> Setup freenx before you reboot
<ninHer> but this is not the point
<h3sp4wn> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<doppelganger> hmm, ok
<MitchM> I second ubotu's idea.
<h3sp4wn> If ssh is already working then freenx works over ssh so you will have no problems
<doppelganger> if it weren't so mission critical i wouldn't be so picky right now
<h3sp4wn> mission critical using vnc ? rofl
<doppelganger> lol
<ShuT-> lol
<grizzly> Exactly which is the package for virtual desktops? and can it be replaced?
<doppelganger> well..  i'm new to linux anyways..  i'm doing what i can
<doppelganger> =P
<doppelganger> i'm a wee noob, there i said it
<timonator> noobie! noobie!
<MitchM> use vim -- its your friend.
<h3sp4wn> doppelganger: Well why are you responsible for mission critical stuff ?
<MitchM> *chuckles*
<doppelganger> well to me it's mission critical  =S
<doppelganger> lol
<scott> i hate vim :(
<MitchM> aww!
<MitchM> take it back
<timonator> scott: go get a life!
<scott> nano much easier ;)
<timonator> :P
<MitchM> no no no *shakes head*
<scott> :P
<MitchM> =)
<MitchM> vim = cooler
<scott> geekier yes ;)
<doppelganger> !vim
<h3sp4wn> nano is annoying if you want to go that way you should use emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<ninHer> i love vim
<timonator> vim == t3h l33t pwn4g3
<MitchM> yes. see... everyone cool loves vim.
<doppelganger> eh
<scott> hhaha
<MitchM> be cool; use vim.
<scott> im not cool :(
<MitchM> lol.
<timonator> if things are dim, give em vim :x
<scott> pretty hot at this moment :(
<ninHer> so, don't use vim....
* h3sp4wn likes vim but understands why people may want to use emacs
<MitchM> we could make the new Vim sloan
<MitchM> slogan*
<scott> bah, no one is helping me with my google earth problem :(
<timonator> go ahead, whats your idea?
<MitchM> aye. Google earth is too new.
<h3sp4wn> scott: installed it with sudo and you can not run it as a user ?
<MitchM> may have trouble with that one
<timonator> scott: i would like to, but i have a pretty huge problem here as well
<scott> h3sp4wn: no, it hard locks on me :(
<h3sp4wn> scott: Never worked once ?
<scott> timonator: cool name
<MitchM> I mainly run command-line server; so the graphics stuff is over my head.
<scott> h3sp4wn: yeah it loads and works, but hard locks after a minute or two
<timonator> scott: thanks, i thought it up when i was like 10 or so :)
<h3sp4wn> scott: ati video card ?
<scott> h3sp4wn: yes
<scott> h3sp4wn: latest ati fglrx drivers
<scott> although it hardlocked with previous drivers too
<h3sp4wn> I reacently junked my ati and got nvidia (fed up of poor drivers)
<timonator> \o/  @ h3sp4wn
<scott> gonna do the same when i can afford a new mobo, processor, ram, graphics card, hard drive :(
<Lynoure> Whatever works, work
<scott> and case :(
<timonator> +s
<h3sp4wn> Ati doesn't work properly most of the time (well didn't for me)
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: I was born lucky :)
* MitchM cheers for Nvidia
<[GuS] > never works fine ati...
<scott> caus ati on linux sucks balls
* Lynoure cheers for stuff that works (unfortunately not including hp lj 1022 on ubuntu)
<[GuS] > not just on linux :P
<scott> works a damnsite better on winblows than linux tbh ;O)
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: I did get it working better (i.e not locking up on reboot) but had to use my own kernel - (apply the highmem.h patch to get it looking right) but the opensource drivers only lasted about 30 seconds
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: Probably as I have an nforce motherboard and nvidia deliberately breaks ati working with it though
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: For a while I wished you were talking about the hp 1022. But I guess weekend will be spend compiling and stracing away
<scott> thinkin of ditchin k(ubuntu) for gentoo or debian
<gatekeeper> thanx Lynoure for dpkg -l :-)
<MitchM> scott.. never!
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: I have a hp laserjet 4 - works perfectly and built like a tank - I use lpd (no cups) never had any trouble had the /etc/termcap for years
<scott> it feels a bit bloated :(
<MitchM> Ubuntu is based off debain..
<MitchM> aww.
<Lynoure> gatekeeper: :)
<scott> but with debian you get bare bones and get to choose :)
<MitchM> well..
<MitchM> apt-get remove
<MitchM> or install Gnome
* timonator cheers for gentoo
<MitchM> sounds like you'd like gnome better
<jaro> [17181019.104000]  usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 92
<jaro> [17181030.648000]  usb 1-1: device not accepting address 92, error -110
<jaro> whats wrong ?
<h3sp4wn> scott: You wouldn't notice much difference - and if you were intending to use unstable you would get next to no help in #debian etc
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: I used to have the huge network version of hp lj 4, but it was too huge and I couldn't fit it with me when I moved. And this baby worked fine in Debian, so I was in shock when it didn't in ubuntu
<scott> i ditched gnome for kde tbh ;)
<jaro> it used to work before with old kernel
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: Mine is pretty huge but connected by a parallel port
<scott> anyone else seen the troubleshooting guide for ati cards?
<scott> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting
<MitchM> aye. I like Kde better
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: But at least I know it can work in linux, and can work very easily in some cases,  which is goodness
<MitchM> yeah...
<MitchM> should be some support out there
<MitchM> you google it of course?
<gatekeeper> timonator: want to give gentoo a go, probable when the weather gets miserable
<scott> tried, get nothing (well nothing related, they just waffle on bout google earth being released for linux :()
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: Try getting the latest version of cups from sid (instead of the broken version in dapper - (deb-src) and apt-get -b source
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: mine was, if I remember right, about 70cm x 75 cm x 30 cm. Too huge, that. Having a netwrok printer was nice, though
<timonator> gatekeeper: heh, you mean when it gets cold? :)
<scott> gentoo is excellent, although i triedf it at a time when i was probably too newb to full run it smoohtly, ie, i had like 1200 config files that needed updating and i didnt update a single one ;)
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: Mine is about that size
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: So far I was betting my money on getting a newer versio of hplip
<MitchM> I tampered with linux forever because my job required... but really enjoyed the ubuntu expreince; got me hoooked.
<gatekeeper> timonator: well summer has arrived so there is no way I going to be spending too much time with my pc when I can be soaking up the rays :-)
<MitchM> experience*
<timonator> o_O
<gatekeeper> have to make the most of it
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: I don't know anything about printing (other than cups on dapper is pretty broken) - mine just works has for ages (You don't learn about stuff without experiencing issues I suppose)
<timonator> how can i make apt-cache show available and installed versions of packets?
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: I would have tried hplip from sid but it didn't play nice with ubuntu package numbering
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn: there was a load of updates the other day, nothing improved?
<timonator> or only search for installed packages?
<scott> could my goolgle earth hardlocks be because of settings like these two in my xorg.conf? Option	    "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" and Option	    "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"
<Lynoure> gatekeeper: I haven't tried since... I should
<gatekeeper> timonator: dpkg -l
<timonator> thanks
* Lynoure laughs
<Lynoure> gatekeeper: :)
<gatekeeper> Lynoure: gave me a few minutes ago timonator:
<Lynoure> gatekeeper: putting it in good use, aren't you :)
<erikson> what's the URL for Automatix pls ?
<timonator> dpkg -i doesnt seem so search for stuff
<gatekeeper> yep
<timonator> hehe
<newbie_> hi @ll
<gatekeeper> sure am :-)
<newbie_> can anyone help me with my dhcp problem?
<Lynoure> newbie_: possibly, if you give details of it
<dein> im having troubles with pitivi
<newbie_> i wanted to install xubuntu using the install cd ... during installation dhcp failed
<Lynoure> timonator: -i is install, what gatekeeper said was -l
<timonator> ah, is that an l? or a big i?
<dein> its reliant on gstreamer, and i've never gotten gstreamer to work right
<newbie_> so i decided to install it later on
<newbie_> but i can't get it working ..
<Lynoure> timonator: l like Lynoure without the caps
<timonator> ?
<SpAwN> hello all im trying to use my 120 gig external usb driver....i pluged it in and it didnt show up in mdeia or my desktop so here is the output of dmesg...can anyone help me get it mounted? http://pastebin.ca/86341
<Lynoure> timonator:   man dpkg   if you are confused
<newbie_> when i use sudo ifup eth0 i get ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<MitchM> pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<MitchM> newbie_
<newbie_> how should i do it .. linux isn't running here
<MitchM> so where is your linux machine?
<Lynoure> SpAwN: What's in it at the moment? which filesystem, if any?
<SpAwN> fat
<timonator> can anyone help me with trying to install a newer version of the tulip driver? :o
<SpAwN> fat32 i think
<newbie_> my linux machine is a different machine
<newbie_> this one is windows xp driven
<MitchM> are you using DHCP?
<newbie_> yes
<SpAwN> Lynoure, b4 i just plugged it in and it showed up...was nice....but now i just need to xfer files off of it
<MitchM> make sure that the listing for eth0 is as follows:
<MitchM> auth eth0
<MitchM> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Lynoure> SpAwN: That you can prolly handle :)
<MitchM> auto eth0*
<MitchM> in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<MitchM> then do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<SpAwN> Lynoure, huh?
<Lynoure> SpAwN: That if you got it to show now, transferring files is somethin you do probably know how to do :)
<SpAwN> i DIDNT get it to show up
<Lynoure> SpAwN: oh sorry, I'm acronym blind
<SpAwN> Lynoure, hehe
<Lynoure> b4 looks like a typo to me, not like a word :)
<SpAwN> Lynoure, dmesg shows it connecting...but i just dont know what to mount
<Lynoure> SpAwN: So, what changes meanwhile? and what does your lsubs say when you have it plugged and on?
<newbie_> it displays dhcpdiscover messages with different intervals (4,6,15,20,16)
<newbie_> then it tells me "no dhcpoffers recceived. no working leases in persistent database -sleeping"
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: I don't think building the sid hplip - Is going to be that easy (uses -U for patch which makes it less trivial)
<SpAwN> roob@WeEdBuNtU:~$ lsusb
<SpAwN> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0d49:7010 Maxtor
<SpAwN> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<SpAwN> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: doesn't have to be easy, I'll settle for doable
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: And if I get all too frustrated about it, I'll pack my things and move back to sid.
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: Good idea (its not that unstable anyway)
<Lynoure> SpAwN: ah. usb things kinda should automount, if all things are well
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: I have been on debian unstable since... 2000, I think
<SpAwN> where do they mount to /media?
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: Hmm, no, first I lived a year dangerously on testing :)
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: I went down that road once (having to update to a new version of debhelper to build something)  its just a pain
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: wanted to see what ubuntu was all about and found out that I'm a command line kind of girl at heart
<newbie_> MitchM ? still here?
<SpAwN> Lynoure, i unplugged/replugged it in...it showed up...sorry to waste your time
<Lynoure> SpAwN: yep, to /media
<timonator> what network cards can you guys recommend
<Lynoure> SpAwN: I wouldn't have offered it if I minded.
<SpAwN> Lynoure,its appreciated =D
<Lynoure> SpAwN: When I'm feeling tired/cranky/unhelpful I just keep quiet.
<steveire> Who knows enough about users in ubuntu to answer this? >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214356
<scott> thats it, had enough, gonna buy an ati card this weekend :mad:
<scott> nvidia erven
<scott> even
<Lynoure> steveire: I'm not competing on undescribed urls, but prolly some other people will...
<steveire> Lynoure: I'm not sure what you mean about an undescribed URL. I want to install AMP for one user only, and not allow that user to access internet services.
<newbie_> mitchm: do you have an idea how to overcome the issues?
<Lynoure> steveire: lots of people point to urls. They are more interesting when the general content of them has been described.
<doppelganger> damned compiz and kde...
<doppelganger> ruining my konqueror
<doppelganger> er
<doppelganger> wait, nvm
<steveire> ah, yes. Any idea about the user rights issue?
<h3sp4wn> doppelganger: trying to use compiz-kde ? Is it working ?
<doppelganger> damned compiz-kde for not working, rather
<doppelganger> compiz-gnome under kubuntu works fine, but kills kon
<doppelganger> obviously, i guess
<h3sp4wn> I didn't know compiz-kde worked at all
<doppelganger> i don't think it does
<doppelganger> doesn't do sh*t for me
<Desh> Hi, can someone tell me how I would exit from w3m in command line mode?
<doppelganger> if i use the compiz-gnome instead...  is there some way to install nautilus to where it is the default for opening folders and such?
<doppelganger> easily?
<doppelganger> althought i f'ing hate nautilus
<doppelganger> argh, brb, phone
<uniq> desh: ctrl-q
<steveire> I guess nobody knows...
<Desh> uniq: thanks. :)
<uniq> steveire: nobody knows what?
<Desh> doppleganger: you should be able to right click a folder and select "Open With" and select nautilus and select is as the program to use all the times.
<CactusWiZaRd> hello everyone
<steveire> uniq: I wan't Apache to be available to only one user, so that I'm not running a webserver while browsing
<Desh> doppleganger: Or, on a right click and Properties, click the little tool icon and you can set default poggies to use.
<scott> any idea how i can black list a driver?
<Lynoure> uniq: I have hard time figuring out the questions... sessions are easy to switcch back and forth, unless he means something else with a session. And apache user is configurable, easy to find in just about any apach howto
<Lynoure> s/apach/apache
<uniq> steveire: should the webserver be accessible for you only?
<doppelganger> alright, back
<uniq> lynoure: understand..
<doppelganger> Desh- gotcha, thanks
<doppelganger> i'm new to linux, my apologies
<CactusWiZaRd> can Kubuntu be installed to an computer where's win2k already?
<Desh> doppleganger: hope that works. :) No problem.
<Desh> doppleganger: I'm pretty new too, what I know is from problems I've run into.
<h3sp4wn> steveire: You could install squid only allow connections through 127.0.0.1 and force people to authenticate before they go online (but you will have to read how to do it yourself I haven't the time to explain every little step)
<Lynoure> I think I'll opt for the option z, movie ,followed by sleep :)
<steveire> So I can find some apache config file and stop the apache server from starting before any user has logged in, then start it only if the user 'testserver' logs in?
<uniq> doppelganger: nothing to be apologize for, this channel is for those of us that need help sometimes :)
<doppelganger> I wonder if the "system settings" panel under kubuntu is KDE specific, or kubuntu-desktop specific
<doppelganger> i like the way it's laid out
<CactusWiZaRd> fuck i'm losing my nerve with this Kubuntu... ;E
<doppelganger> lol, whats wrong Cactus
<[GuS] > ?
<uniq> cactuswizard: what's the problem?
<Lynoure> CactusWiZaRd: in short, yes it can, and usually quite easily.
<ShuT-> idd :f
<gatekeeper> CactusWiZaRd: yes you can dual boot, but you may need to shrink your partition to make room for linux
<[GuS] > sometimes ignorance is the problem :P
<CactusWiZaRd> uniq & doppelganger: it throws some logical block on hdc
<uniq> steveire: sure, that's possible.
<jaro> whats up with the new kernel ??? suddenly i Have to remove ehci_hcd to be able to use USB again ????
<uniq> cactuswizard: is hdc your cd/dvd-drive?
<doppelganger> (points at uniq)
<doppelganger> hehe
<uniq> :)
<CactusWiZaRd> uniq: umm... yes
<steveire> and the user 'testserver' is not allowed to access any internet services?
<steveire> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jaro> whats up with the new kernel ??? suddenly i Have to remove ehci_hcd to be able to use USB again ????
<CactusWiZaRd> i might have to take cd drive from my older computer, 'cuz that current one sux
<[GuS] > compiled for you guys.. wit my own Skin design for Kubuntu http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/amsn_0.96RC1-1kubuntu1_i386.deb
<uniq> steveire: that's harder. you can give it a useless shell, or something.
<CactusWiZaRd> it seems like an saleproduct to me
<steveire> I'm starting to not understand
<doppelganger> i've got one other problem plaguing me from having the perfect kubuntu install, but i'll wait a bit to ask
<doppelganger> i feel guilty =S
<Kr4t05> doppelganger, feel free to aks.
<Kr4t05> ask*
<doppelganger> it's probably insanely easy
<uniq> then why wait? *:)
<Kr4t05> doppelganger, it's okay.
<CactusWiZaRd> even though the weird thing is, that Ubuntu installed successfully with the same drive few months ago
<Kr4t05> doppelganger, everyone is a n00b at one point. ;)
<doppelganger> i have a multimedia dell keyboard that kubuntu doesn't recognize.  It recognizes the normal keys, but not the play button ones
<Kr4t05> !keytouch
<doppelganger> having said that, i've made my own xmodmap.conf with all my spiffy settings to make it work
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<uniq> !mediakeys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<uniq> !mediakeys-kde
<ubotu> I know nothing about mediakeys-kde - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<doppelganger> i just need to have it start on startup, so i don't have to type xmodmap xmodmap.conf into run everytime i start my computer
<Lynoure> lastlog [GuS] 
<Lynoure> oops
<CactusWiZaRd> ;F
<[GuS] > O.o
<gatekeeper> CactusWiZaRd: have you tried badblocks on your hard disk to see if it's ok?
<steveire> uniq: what is a useless shell?
<CactusWiZaRd> gatekeeper: what? O_O
<uniq> steveire: maybe chroot the ssh account or something. so that no programs are installed and accessible.
<Desh> If someone send me a link in Naim, how can I copy it and paste it into a diff login running w3m?
<doppelganger> keytouch doesn't find the multimedia keys
<CactusWiZaRd> fuck, and i already wasted a fucking DVD to it... -.-
<[GuS] > well...
<uniq> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TibaL> I'm not native english nor fluent, can someone tell me how are named these anti-steal transparent platic boxes used to temporary pack CD, games or memory cards packages in stores please ?*
<doppelganger> i had to do go out and find they key mappings from some guy who had the same problem, and put them into a xmodmap.conf file
<[GuS] > if you will "fuck" all day... for sure you will not make ytour goals..
<Ademan>  what's the "best" java IDE? i used netbeans on windows... is there anything better for linux? or is netbeans my best bet? (its also not in the repos)
<doppelganger> and i load that at the run command, and my volume controls on my keyboard work
<doppelganger> but i need that at startup badly
<TibaL> Ademan: Eclipse
<doppelganger> er to load that xmodmap.conf
<Desh> uniq: :( ctrl+q will not exit my w3m on a diff login.
<CactusWiZaRd> maybe i just have to install Ubuntu once again and update to Dapper... -.-
<gatekeeper> CactusWiZaRd: have you tried to install dapper or breezy?
<h3sp4wn> CactusWiZaRd: Try doing a debootstrap install of dapper (using the installing from knoppix howto)
<Ademan> TibaL: is eclipse ready for java out of the box? or do i need another package as well?
<newbie_> ademan: eclipse is amazing
<Desh> HOow does one exit out from w3m on CLI?
<newbie_> it's my everyday ide
<CactusWiZaRd> gatekeeper: like i just said, Ubuntu installed successfully with the same drive few months back, so it's pretty weird
<newbie_> cvs already integrated, a bunch of plugins
<Ademan> which java compiler should i use? the eclipse or gcc one? (or is there one with the java sdk)
<steveire> No programs? I have probably explained myself very badly as usual. I currently have a separate partition with a minimal server type install and xfce so that I can run a server for testing things and browse 127.0.0.1. I would like to be able to just do that in another session. so that I can ctrl-alt-f<number> back and forth. I don't want to be running a webserver that is accessible to the outside world. For one thing I don't think it's allowe
<steveire> me anyway.
<newbie_> sun sdk
<TibaL> Ademan: you must need a java developer binaries... not the JRE (runtime) but the other one, usualy shipped with netbeans
<CactusWiZaRd> and i have Breezy install & live pack, and Dapper is oncoming
<h3sp4wn> I would use the ibm java with eclipse
<Ademan> yeah, thats how i got it on windows
<steveire> Actually, maybe I just need to edit the apache config files?
<Ademan> is it in the repos?
<Desh> How do I check my battery in command line?
<h3sp4wn> Ademan: Don't think so (not sure though)
<TibaL> Ademan: Sun things are not
<gatekeeper> CactusWiZaRd: a few months ago you installed breezy no problem, now you are trying to install dapper and having problems correct?
<steveire> I seem to remember editing ports.conf before, and it not working, which is why I made a separate partition.
<uniq> steveire: you can restrict the webserver to 127.0.0.1 only.
<CactusWiZaRd> gatekeeper: i mean Ubuntu Breezy, not Kubuntu Breezy, this is the first time i downloaded Kubuntu
<bam_> Desh, try 'cat /proc/something'
<Ademan> k thanks, but i found a few packages sun-java5-bin and a few others
<uniq> desh: or 'acpi -V'
<bam_> hehe
<bam_> yup thats it
<h3sp4wn> Ademan: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-bin (don't do it from adept or you won't be able to accept the licence)
<Zoolie> hi,i just downloaded kubuntu-desktop package for my ubuntu and the boot splash screen was modded to kubuntu version but i want to use the old ubuntu version,any help?
<Ademan> k
<Ademan> thanks
<h3sp4wn> Ademan: then sudo update-alternatives --config java (and select the sun java)
<steveire> Maybe I'll try it again tomorrow.
<Ademan> i'm switching to land line cause i'm wireless right now
<uniq> steveire: in /etc/apache2/ports.conf: Listen 81.26.52.3:80
<frazras> my sound isnt working since the dapper dist upgrade, where do I start???
<gatekeeper> CactusWiZaRd: this could be a hardware problem, I had a bad maxtor hdd would not install dapper, but I could get it to install breezy, then do an upgrade to dapper. Replaced the drive with a seagate, and dapper installed without any fuss, hence I suggested you test your hdd with badblocks
<uniq> steveire: ehm.. where that ip is set to 127.0.0.1:80 of course.. and not my servers IP.
<steveire> Yes. but that caused strange behavoiur last time I tried it. I'll see tomorrow.
<uniq> steveire: what strange behaviour?
<steveire> It just didn't work like that. I'm tired. I'll be specific if it doesn't work tomorrow.
<Zoolie> anyone?
<gatekeeper> frazras: system settings -> sound would be a good start
<uniq> steveire: ok, it works like that, in apache2, i know, i run a few apache servers.
<uniq> zoolie: yes, what is your problem?
<CactusWiZaRd> gatekeeper: well, i thought i'd just test Kubuntu, and decide which is better, Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Zoolie> hi uniq,i'am ubuntu01? you remember? i think you not,nevermind....i just downloaded kubuntu-desktop package for my ubuntu and the boot splash screen was modded to kubuntu version but i want to use the old ubuntu version,any help?
<frazras> gatekeeper: that does not exist in kde
<uniq> zoolie: hello again, remove the package kubuntu-artwork-usplash.
<CactusWiZaRd> but it's not important
<gatekeeper> CactusWiZaRd: they are siblings the only difference in the window manager, you can install KDE onto ubuntu gnome and decide which Window Mnager you want at start up
<uniq> zoolie: it will tell you that kubuntu-desktop is also removed, but that's ok.
<h3sp4wn> !ebuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about ebuntu - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Zoolie> ok....
<BlankB> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<gatekeeper> frazras: does on mine K -> System Setting then in the top personal section 'sound and multi media'
<doppelganger> waaahaaa
<gatekeeper> System Setings ooops
<doppelganger> found my answer
<doppelganger> to the vnc thing..
<Zoolie> uniq: if i check it for uninstall it will mark the kubuntu desktop for uninstall also,is this right?
<h3sp4wn> BlankB: I want the enlightenment DR-17 based derivative
<BlankB> h3sp4wn: dunno that.
<doppelganger> didn't know about the Autostart directory, i can put krfb command in there and have it run at startup =)
<doppelganger> *does the carolton dance*
<gatekeeper> brb
<Zoolie> uniq: if i check it for uninstall it will mark the kubuntu desktop for uninstall also,is this right?
<uniq> zoolie: that is correct. But removing kubuntu-desktop won't remove anything except the meta-package (which is basically a file telling kubuntu to install a list of programs. the programs will remain on your system)
<steveire> uniq: If i do that apache configuration trick, how would I be able to test if it is solid or not? Just ask someone to nav to the IP?
<uniq> steveire: yes.
<grizzly> enlightenment is mind-blowingly cool! why isn't it default or something?
<Zoolie> ok,but if i remove this item my kde program will work after this?or i need to install kde again?
<uniq> grizzly: because it is not very productive.. to me anyway :)
<uniq> zoolie: everything will work. you just remove the kubuntu boot splash
<arseniq> whatever i tried i couldnt make apache to follow symlinks
<Zoolie> and any ohter solution? i tried to search for ubuntu-artwork-usplash to install but nothing founded.
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: dr17 is still pre-alpha (but highly productive for me)
<uniq> arseniq: did you try the FollowSymlinks option?
<doppelganger> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<arseniq> uniq: ofcourse
<doppelganger> hmm
<diezare> hello guys, i was trying to get the gcc compiler by writting sudo apt-get install gcc-4.0-base but it gives me the following "
<diezare> Reading package lists... Done
<diezare> Building dependency tree... Done
<diezare> gcc-4.0-base is already the newest version.
<diezare> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<uniq> zoolie: that's the default.. xubuntu and kubuntu have their own packages..
<diezare> eventhough it's not installed, can anyone help?
<h3sp4wn> diezare: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<uniq> diezare: install the 'build-essential' package.
<uniq> arseniq: how doesn't it work?
<Bazzi> diezare: you might want to have the build-essential package?
<Bazzi> oh, too late :-)
<arseniq> uniq: i can send you the httpd.conf file if you want
<Zoolie> ok....and if i want some custom  splash screen is this possible?
<arseniq> also i am restarting the apache after making changes on conf file
<diezare> apt-get install build-essential   it gives me the following "
<diezare> Reading package lists... Done
<diezare> Building dependency tree... Done
<diezare> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<uniq> arseniq: you can paste the section to pastebin.ca
<uniq> zoolie: probably. Don't know.
<diezare> i used the ubuntu before i had no problems, but i started to find these problems when i tried with the kubuntu. can anyone help?
<diezare> i also tried apt-cache search build-essentail but i didn't find any results
<arseniq> uniq: #pastebin.ca is this the exact name of channel?
<diezare> does it has anything to do with my sources.list?
<uniq> arseniq: i meant website.. http://pastebin.ca
<uniq> diezare: probably.
<uniq> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<BlankB> diezare: first see topic and do not paste into channel. second it soulds like your sources.list is not good.
<BlankB> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<BlankB> !sources.list
<diezare> ok, thnx guys.
<Zoolie> ok,thx anyway.i give a search on google for it....and a last question: i formatted my ntfs to ext3 but i need to add(with gparted find a mount place and activate it) it after every reboot,is there anyway to make it mounted stable?
<uniq> zoolie: yes, put a line in /etc/fstab
<arseniq> uniq: http://pastebin.ca/86396
<BlankB> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<uniq> arseniq: and what happens if you go to a symlink in a webbrowser?
<arseniq> uniq: 403 forbidden
<Zoolie> ok,i make this...thx uniq...i love you :D
<arseniq> uniq: by the way /home/www belongs to apache...
<eXCeSS> can someone send me an internets
<arseniq> uniq: and i can view the files on /home/www successfully
<uniq> arseniq: does apache have read access to the directory you have symlinked to?
<crazy_penguin> night to all! :)
<arseniq> uniq: oh does it need to? ok i am trying it just now
<JoeCoder> Any way I can make kubuntu auto-connect to the best available wireless access point w/o having to use wireless assistant as root every time?
<arseniq> uniq: by the way the source of the symlink is a directory on my ntfs partition does it matters?
<uniq> arseniq: it needs read access to list the files in a directory, and it needs execute permissons on directories to be able to enter them.
<ricardo_> same problem as joecoder here with newest kernel
<ricardo_> (have to use 2.16.15)
<Zoolie> i just realized that in fstab i have only my cd-rom,my dvd isnt there....
<Zoolie> :S
<JoeCoder> I'm on 2.16.15 now
<ricardo_> 2.6.15-23 works fine for me
<uniq> arseniq: it all depends on permissions.. if www-data can read stuff from the ntfs-disk it doesn't matter what filesystem the files are on.
<ricardo_> the problem appears with 24 and after...
<ricardo_> with kernel 24 it doesnt even detect my pcmcia wireless card
<uniq> zoolie: everything you want to automount must not be in /etc/fstab, just for your infomation.
<doppelganger> Mother..
<doppelganger> tell your children not to walk my way..
<doppelganger> (sorry)
<Zoolie> thx
<JoeCoder> ricardo_: Mine is installed properly and works, I just have to run the wireless Assistant tool after every reboot
<arseniq> uniq: "kdesu konqueror" sais "i cant change the permisions" i think this is about ntfs right?
<uniq> arseniq: probably. ntfs is not very compatible with linux in any way.
<uniq> arseniq: i have to go eat now.. and sleep later, good luck with your project. :)
<arseniq> uniq: ok thanks a lot for your help
<JoeCoder> arseniq: There's a tool you can get to replace the standard ntfs driver with one that supports write access, but it was flaky and slow when I tried it last fall.
<JoeCoder> arseniq: I wish I remembered the name of it.
<arseniq> JoeCoder: hmm some tool like it could be helpful though
<uniq> joecoder: captive-ntfs ?
<h3sp4wn> captive-ntfs but don't cry if you lose all your data
<uniq> now i'm leaving.. :)
<arseniq> oh i cant take that risk
<JoeCoder> arseniq: If MS would release the spec to ntfs we'd all be writing to it, but as it is it's taking forever to figure it out. You can however get an ext driver for windows that will let you write to ext partitions. I've been using it for a while with no problems at all.
<JoeCoder> yeah, it was captive ntfs
<unix_infidel> hey guys, anyone know of a 3rd party repo that contains the postgresql 8.1 debs?
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: must be an updated version as Xandos reckon you van now write to ntfs
<gatekeeper> can now write to ntfs even ooops
<arseniq> JoeCoder: windows can see ext partitions?
<JoeCoder> gatekeeper: stable enough to be installed by default? interesing.
<JoeCoder> arseniq: You can get a driver to allow read and write to ext on windows. Mound your linux drive as whatever letter you want. Works great for me.
<JoeCoder> arseniq: Again, I wish I remembered the name, but a quick search should be able to find it.
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: all I can suggest is you have a look on their web site
<arseniq> JoeCoder: ok thanks
<angasule> shiny! the shipit CD finally arrived
<unix_infidel> anyone for the postgresql question?
<RawSewage> how do you unignore someone in Konversation
<JoeCoder> arseniq: I found extifs, but it looks like that's only read-only driver. If I was booted into windows I could just look in control panel.
<JoeCoder> arseniq: and tell you the name of it.
<arseniq> JoeCoder: thanks anyway i can find something on this idea on google i think :)
<JoeCoder> unix_infedel: sorry, don't know much about repositories.  Enabled the universe and multiverse?  Tried finding a manual install?
<RawSewage> How do I see my ignore list in Konversation
<ranunculoid> If I cant be root in kubuntu, how do I edit my apt sources file?
<danl> are there any packages similiar to automatix for application development, to get all the libs, automake, gcc and such you need?
<JoeCoder> ranunculoid: sudo vim /etc/path/to/source
<JoeCoder> ranunculoid type sudo before every command you need to run as root.  Sudo will ask for your password the first time and remember it until the session expires.
<doppelganger> danl- easy ubuntu
<ranunculoid> Is there no way of doing it outside of terminal JoeCoder?
<hugelmopf> danl: you could start by installing the package build-essential, that covers quite a bit of application development stuff.
<gatekeeper> ranunculoid: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<doppelganger> dunno if that's what you're asking, but look that up
<ranunculoid> Ah - that'll do
<JoeCoder> ranunculoid: KDEmenu -> System -> adept
<ranunculoid> Thank's JoeCoder
<gatekeeper> ranunculoid: yes there is
<danl> thanks hugelmopf
<JoeCoder> ranunculoid: then go to Adpet -> Manage repositories
<gatekeeper> k -> run command kdesu gedit (or what ever edit you are using)
<hugelmopf> danl: but automake for example is not included. you have to install the package automake1.9 for that (and autoconf probably as well)
<ranunculoid> Right, I can manage from here, I just installed kubuntu today. Kubuntu >> MEPIS :-D
<JoeCoder> Anyone in here have much luck with GLX?  I've got it working but it's buggy and not worth using.
<muslim> hello
<Ayiden> I am having alot of trouble installing kubuntu on my laptop
<muslim> i have aproblem
<hugelmopf> danl: and libtool probably. which language and which framework do you want to develop in?
<danl> c/c++
<JoeCoder> Ayiden: go on
<muslim> its about getting application
<danl> im primarily a java programmer attempting to learn c/c++
<__osh___> muslim: ask away.
<gatekeeper> muslim: installing ?
<danl> so i dunno that much about frameworks and such
<muslim> any application from apt-get
<muslim> no
<muslim> or kaoackage
<muslim> kpackage
<ranunculoid> Hmmm.. I'm trying to upgrade Amarok to 1.4.x in 6.06 but it wont let me. It gives an error telling me that upgrading will break another package but it doesn't say which one... What should I do guys?
<__osh___> muslim: why not use adept?
<__osh___> muslim: but more to the point, what's the problem?
<muslim> its not working either
<__osh___> muslim: is your /etc/apt/sources.list ok?
<muslim> all these have no access to internet
<muslim> yes
<hugelmopf> danl: for pure C/C++ the build-essential, automake1.9 and libtool should be enough. if you want for example to use Qt to develop graphical apps, you'll also need it's development package, i.e. libqt3-mt-dev
<DaSkreech> I'm getting superblock errors on botoup
<muslim> they even cant get update list
<DaSkreech> When I try to run reiserfsck it warns me not to
<Hawkwind> Can someone tell me a command that I can use to find out what package a certain file is in.  For example, I want to find the package that Xdamage.h  belongs to but don't know how
<danl> hugelmopf: thanks for your help, would GTK be useful for graphical applications?
<muslim> it worked only once
<jpatrick> Hawkwind: dpkg -S fileName
<muslim> then after update it stopped connecting
<Hawkwind> jpatrick: Wouldn't that be if Xdamage.h was installed on my system ?
<__osh___> muslim: are you behind a proxy or something like that?
<muslim> any idea?
<muslim> no
<Hawkwind> jpatrick: I need to find the package it is in so I can install that package
<hugelmopf> danl: yes, GTK is a graphical toolkit, just like Qt, but as far as i know, GTK is C, while Qt is C++, and most people prefer Qt.
<muslim> i have DSL connection
<nikosapi> Is there a way to force a re-install of a package with apt?
<muslim> 256 kb
<__osh___> muslim: What's the error if you do a "sudo aptitude update"?
<muslim> i.ll try
<jpatrick> Hawkwind: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=Xdamage.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<erov> what about qeradiant? :|
<muslim> it stops on 0%
<danl> hugelmopf: thanks again, im off to google and learn about QT... I appreciate the help
<JoeCoder> Any way I can get the blinking network lights on my sys-tray that I loved so much in windows
<muslim> without any progress
<morrison> "Bye"
<__osh___> muslim: use pastebin and post your sources.list there. Perhaps you'll need to use some other sources because yours are "offline" for some reason?
<JoeCoder> danl: You might look at wxWidgets also
<hugelmopf> danl: in case you don't know, KDE is based on Qt, while Gnome is based on GTK, so that's probably another thing to consider in the decision. you would probably want to start here for Qt: http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt
<JoeCoder> danl: I think it's got a friendlier license for commercial projects, but my info could be out of date or downright wrong.
<menno_> does anybody know how i can reset konqueror to it's original settings?
<JoeCoder> menno_: I had the same problem
<JoeCoder> menno_: did you follow that guide in the kubuntu faq?
<Hawkwind> jpatrick: Nothing I can do from CLI to find out the info I want ??
<DaSkreech> I'm getting superblock errors on startup
<DaSkreech> Anyone have any clue why I'd be getting that?
<jpatrick> Hawkwind: not that I know of
<menno_> JoeCoder: well no and right now i aplogise and will look into them. Sorry i spoke too soon
<hugelmopf> JoeCoder, danl: Qt is available under the GPL, so as long as your project is not distributed closed source, there is no license problem.
<JoeCoder> menno_: don't follow the guide in the kubuntu faq, that's what messed it up for me.
<menno_> JoeCoder: oh well then i'm glad i asked
<JoeCoder> menno_: or rather, if you do follow that guide, first backup the files you're overwriting.
<jeekl> What package provides libGL.so.1? It's gone missing on my system and, for example, amarok wont start without it.
<gatekeeper> Hawkwind: libxdamage-dev ?
<bur[n] er> what happens when you apt-get install amarok ?  doesn't it find hte depend?
<muslim> what is the link to pastepin
<bur[n] er> www.pastebin.com
<morrison> a saperlo l'inglese!!!!!!
<crimsun> jeekl: normally libgl1-mesa unless you use the proprietary Nvidia or ATI drivers
<JoeCoder> Any good free games for linux beyond chromium and tux-racer?
<menno_> JoeCoder: i see. did you manage to get your old konqueror back?
<scott> enemy territory
<DaSkreech> JoeCoder: What are you interested in?
<JoeCoder> menno_: I was on a day-old install, so I just reinstalled again.
<Tarus> I am having trouble using the kubuntu install dvd. I am getting this error on my compaq v2000. 4294671.220000 .. MP-Bios bug 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<DaSkreech> morrison: Sorry what?
<frazras> JoeCoder: http://entertainment.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/07/06/0414224
<jeekl> crimsun: I had the proprietory ATI-drivers installed before, but uninstalled them, since I don't really need them and they were giving e problems.
<Tarus> I get the same error on a friends dell
<jeekl> IDo I need to reconfigure some package now that the ATI-drivers are gone?
<DaSkreech> !tell JoeCoder  about games
<Tarus> I did not get this error prior to the cd before the final release
<menno_> JoeCoder: thanks for you remarks!
<ranunculoid> I'm having trouble upgrading amarok, http://pastebin.ca/86428 <-- Any ideas guys??
<Tarus> Anyone have any posible solutions?
<Tarus> The screen goes blank after that and I hard reboot
<Tarus> Is this a common bug at all?
<JoeCoder> menno_: I can send you any files you might need. But first: are you trying to get back to the original settings from where you messed it up, or was it not right when you first installed it?
<scott> !tell
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<JoeCoder> Taurus:  I don't know about the error message, but I had troulbe similar to that until I started burning my ISO's at lower speeds.
<Tarus> It couldnt be a burning problem ... could it???
<JoeCoder> ranunculoid: This probably isn't it, but do you have the restricted repositories enabled?
<ranunculoid> No,  I have the default settings
<Tarus> I had this problem with this latest release the test cd before the release but the cd b4 that ran fine on my laptop
<morrison> i am italian boy
<morrison> but i don't speak english
<gatekeeper> ranunculoid: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<jeekl> crimsun: No ideas to what I need to do to get libgl1-mesa provide the file instead of fglrx
<Tarus> I think I will try redownloading and burning again on a differnt bruner and different settings but this doesnt sound like it would be releated to that...
<ranunculoid> Just installed today. Did an apt-get upgrade straight after installing though JoeCoder. gatekeeper - thanks but i nknow how to do that now;-)
<gnomefreak> morrison: #kubuntu-it is for help with kubuntu in italian
<JoeCoder> Tarus: I had that problem when installing mandriva. Burned at a lower speed and it suddenly worked. Even before, the CD's could still be read just fine from windows but refused to boot properly. Weird, eh?
<gatekeeper> ranunculoid: ok didn't think you had them all enabled :-)
<ranunculoid> gatekeeper: do I have to take away the'#'s from all the extra repos?
<gatekeeper> ranunculoid: which package are you after?
<ranunculoid> Amarok
<ranunculoid> 1.4.x
<JoeCoder> Taurus:  mine was a weird error message that had nothing to do with being able to read the CD also.
<JoeCoder> ranunculoid: If you update via editing your sources.list make sure you run apt-get update after you make the changes.
<D4m4ge> hi
<D4m4ge> does anyone now a graphical ftp server for linux please?
<gatekeeper> ranunculoid: yes but if you copy /paste as per those instructoions all the repos will be enabled
<D4m4ge> i am lost with all the console like servers
<muslim> sorry i couldn't use pastepin
<bur[n] er> D4m4ge: there are guis for a few of them... pure-ftpd has a gui!
<ranunculoid> gatekeeper: ok, I'll do that then try again
<bbw> Hi all
<bbw> someone now how to enable a kde theme
<gatekeeper> ranunculoid: as JoeCoder says you need to do apt-get update
<muslim> i tried but it says loading for too long
<D4m4ge> thanbks bur[n] er
<muslim> without any progress
<JoeCoder> Anyone know how to get a blinking lights network activity app in my system tray?
<ranunculoid> gatekeeper: That was the first thing I did when I installed kubuntu
<ranunculoid> oh, sorry
<erov> JoeCoder: what type of connection?
<muslim> JoeCoder me too
<JoeCoder> wireless
<DaSkreech> Why would I get a superblock error upon reinstall?
<erov> ok.. KWiFiManager
<menno_> JoeCoder: i followed the FAQ and indeed, it doesn't work
<erov> it will go into your tray
<muslim> for me its a lan
<erov> or at least has the option to do so.. dont know about lan
<menno_> JoeCoder: nothing changed
<JoeCoder> menno_: What exactly is wrong with konqueror? After I followed that guide, my address bar, view profiles, and several other things were missing. They were there by default with a fresh install of kubuntu dapper 6.06
<muslim> Anyone know how to get a blinking lights network activity app in my system tray with lan connection
<JoeCoder> erov: thanks
<bbw> someone now how to enable / install  kde theme downloaded from kde-look.org but there is no installation manual, i can only change icon theme in my system
<mcrandello> bbw: try the theme manager located in "kcontrol"
<tomi> Hi, is there any way to get window transparency and drop shadow work with ATI display driver?
<JoeCoder> I think I'm a tweak-a-holic
<ranunculoid> How do I download the new package lists once I edit my sources.list file?
<menno_> JoeCoder: i installed a theme but View>detailed list view doesn't work anymore. I see big icons and no matter what i change under View, it stays the same -  only text view does what it says
<centyx> tomi: yea, but direct rendering will be disabled and it will run pretty slow
<bbw> kcontrol there is no theme manager
<JoeCoder> menno_: what about View->Icon size? Also, what if you try to load a previously saved view profile?
<ranunculoid> YES! it's working :-D
<mcrandello> bbw: it's not located under "Appearance & Themes"?
<erov> muslim: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27103 read that too for lan one
<gatekeeper> ranunculoid: dpkg -l (warning not dpkg -i)
<erov> http://knetstats.sourceforge.net/ that looks cool too, dont know if it's in the repositories
<bbw> mcrandello , it worked , i typt in command kcontrol , thanks
<tomi> cetyx: yep, I've noticed. actually it will mess up my desktop pretty bad :/ I tought that there is some way to fix it but I guess there isn't then
<JoeCoder> ranunculoid: sudo apt-get update
<mcrandello> bbw: np :)
<JoeCoder> How can I adjust my clock to no longer be military time?  I'm already in the Accessibility time and dates page.
<JoeCoder> nevermind
<ranunculoid> gatekeeper: thanks, I did it in the gui package manager instead but i'll remember that one for future reference. It's working now:-)
<erov> JoeCoder: right click the clock it self
<erov> Date & Time format
<erov> from the menu that comes up
<gatekeeper> ranunculoid: excellent :-)
<muslim> any idea about my apt-get problem
<JoeCoder> erov: I don't have Date & Time format on that page, but I found it elsewhere.
<erov> then go to the Time&Dates tab.. then go to the format.. select from the list the second one.. with the p infront of the format and only one H
<erov> i didnt say on that page
<osh_> muslim: have you tried using other sources?
<menno_> JoeCoder: that's it. first time i see this function. That's more to my liking:)
<erov> i said.. on the clock of your taskbar down to the bottom
<D4m4ge> uh, I cannot find the front-end for pure-ftpd, how is it called?
<JoeCoder> menno_: So it was the icon size?
<gatekeeper> muslim: you are using the correct repos?
<menno_> JoeCoder: yes.
<menno_> JoeCoder: my eyes don't hurt anymore, thank you
<JoeCoder> menno_: know much about samba?
<muslim> yes i tried another sources
<muslim> yes
<erov> muslim: what does /etc/apt/sources.list look like? if you dont think it looks just right.. back it up and try http://erov.ath.cx/sources.list to replace it with.. less confusion .. its what i have and works, currently
<menno_> JoeCoder: not yet i'm afraid. i'm still in the learning stage...
<erov> even I mucked about with it and messed my original up royally.. that's 100%
<JoeCoder> menno_: Me too. Was hoping there might be something you could help me with. Don't suppose you know anything about glx either?
<angasule> shipit has nice packaging, but I'm a bit surprised it's not waterproof :?
<menno_> JoeCoder: well just don't eat too much of it:) no, sorry
<muslim> ok i'll try
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: what do you want to do with samba?
<angasule> and what about glx?
<erov> then when you restart adept or whatever.. fetch updates
<JoeCoder> just connect to a windows computer I have on my local network.
<erov> to refresh the list of packages
<JoeCoder> angasule: I have created a script to let me choose glx as an option from kdm, but it fails there. But if I load regular gde and then run the kde-glx script it works, but with a few bugs.
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: you only need to install samba if you want the windows pc to connect to linux otherwise just use konqueror
<JoeCoder> agasule:  *load regular kde
<JoeCoder> gatekeeper: smb://win-box-name ?
<ranunculoid> What's a quick terminal command to get the version of a program?
<JoeCoder> gatekeeper: ok, cool it worked
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: yes I think so
<JoeCoder> gatekeeper: It didn't before and I assumed it was still broken. How can I access those drives from the command line? mount them?
<jbirdAngel> hello, i have ubuntu, but im wanting to uninstall it and grub and have it set so that my comp boots right into windows again, how do i do that?
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: konqueor seems to have a samba client built-in
<angasule> hmm, JoeCoder, you're talking about Xgl, aren't you?
<erov> yes samba is builtin to konq.. at the command line use smbmount or smbclient though konqueror works just fine
<JoeCoder> angasule: I suppose Xgl is the opengl extension for X and xgl is the linux opengl programming library?
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: possible not sure if you need samba installed for that
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: erov says you are in luck :-)
<grizzly> Anybody using enlightenment?
<muslim> now i am sure its not repos problem
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: I am using dr-17
<angasule> Xgl is an X server that uses opengl for all kinds of funky stuff, glx is an X library to use opengl
<erov> muslim what exactly is it doing
<JoeCoder> gatekeeper, erov, I'll read the smbclient docs
<muslim> it should be aconnectoin problem
<gatekeeper> grizzly: tried it using OliveCD and was impressed
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: there is a easy / cheat way
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: google for easy_e17.sh (it installs it to /opt - makes sure you have 1.03 - or you won't get all the modules)
<angasule> JoeCoder: from what I'm reading, currently Xgl only works on top of another X server
<h3sp4wn> angasule: No xgl is its own xserver - aiglx runs ontop of xorg
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: if you want windows to see a linux share, install samba then use system settings -> sharing
<angasule> well, in any case, I'd go ask at #Xgl or something
<JoeCoder> angasule: cool, it looks like #xgl is quite a busy place.
<muslim> it says 0% [Connecting to kubuntu.org (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com
<JoeCoder> gatekeeper: I won't need windows to see linux, just vice versa and I already can.
<erov> 1.0.0.0 ??
<erov> yeah thats some network config problems.. just don't know what
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: cool :-)
<JoeCoder> well I'm out.  Thanks for all the help.
<gatekeeper> JoeCoder: see ya soon... :-)
<gatekeeper> won't be far behind it's getting late
<jimmy__> Jimmy- In da house!
<jbirdAngel> hello, i have ubuntu, but im wanting to uninstall it and grub and have it set so that my comp boots right into windows again, how do i do that?
<Harmental> do you know how to make this window (Konversation) transparent?
<jimmy__> I just know how to put your own pic as background
<Harmental> might help?
<h3sp4wn> jbirdAngel: Try ##windows
<jimmy__> settings
<jimmy__> then konfigure konversation
<Harmental> I somehow managed to do that with the terminal window but I dont recall how :o\
<jimmy__> same here, but konversation is a little different
<Harmental> it is an X window it should behave the same...dont they??
<jimmy__> seems like it, but I have never even seen an option for transparency
<Harmental> i know it is possible........darn!!!
<jimmy__> lol
<h3sp4wn> jbirdAngel: They will tell you about using fixmbr fixboot etc from the windows xp recovery console but I am not interested in windows related problems
<gemidjy> damn kubuntu
<gemidjy> if it works it is great, but if not...damn nervouse
<Lynoure> gemidjy: hmm
<gemidjy> Lynoure: aha
<jimmy__> you kiss your momma with that mouth?
<jimmy__> :)
<Harmental> gotta go
#kubuntu 2006-07-13
<Harmental> i'll deal with this detail next week..have to get a good sleep for camping tomorrow..
<Harmental> bye everybody...
<jimmy__> good luck
<Smonkey> I have a bit of a stupid question for you guys.  Other than doing 'xset m 3/4 1', is there any way to make a mouse less sensitive?
<jimmy__> dont wipe with the 3 leafed plant
<Smonkey> Oh, and setting the Resolution option in my xorg.conf doesn't do the trick.
<samuli> jimmy__, what plant is three leafed?
<Smonkey> samuli: poison ivy
<jimmy__> poison Ivy
<Harmental> nop....healthy camp with my girl...just some bottles of wine and a french lake...
<Harmental> jejejeee
<erov> or for those who have become immune or already were.. it doesn't matter ;)
<jimmy__> google poison ivy and you'll watch for it in your sleep
<samuli> Smonkey, o-kay. I suspected it might be that.
<chopin> folks: i'm a noob with kubuntu.  is there a package installer for firefox?
<MrBallZ> hi , is there a FAQ or something, regarding the Audio Engines and the Sound Systems,  cause im confused with all that ... im currently having problems with Xine ..
<Dasnipa] [> chopin, look in aptitude
<chopin> thx
<erov> the program adept in System->Adept
<Smonkey> I don't know if any one noticed my question, but is there any way, other than using xset or the Resulution option for the mouse driver, to make a mouse less sensitive?
<Cntryboy> Is there a macromedia flash program for kubuntu, I'm not talking about just editing files, i'm talking about making flash movies ect.
<SpAwN> can anyone help me get my sound working.........
<SpAwN> i have a onboard intel ac'97
<erov> Cntryboy: www.kde-apps.org
<MrBallZ> SpAwN: ask ubotu
<erov> there is one, I had it for a while never installed it though
<erov> search there
<SpAwN> ubotu ac'97?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ac'97? - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<SpAwN> ubotu soundcard?
<ubotu> I know nothing about soundcard? - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Cntryboy> erov: is that where I can do exactly like mac. flash does for windows..
<Cntryboy> btw im not wanting the player
<SpAwN> ubotu sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<gatekeeper> !sound
<erov> dunno about exactly.. it's a work in progress.. but yes it was for DEVELOPING flash
<Cntryboy> k
<erov> Cntryboy: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23696
<erov> theres the link
<MrBallZ> ubotu: xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Cntryboy> kk thx
<SpAwN> brb
<Cntryboy> erov: grr it's source I haven't compiled source yet and I don't wanna screw up my kernal
<Cntryboy> lol
<SpAwN> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<gatekeeper> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9854
<erov> it wont screw up your kernel Cntryboy
<erov> but.. i'll see what i can do
<Cntryboy> k
<SpAwN> k did what ubotu said and i still have no sound...........the sound card has worked in linux b4 and still does work,,,,,,,,,,
<SpAwN> everything is turned up in the alsamixer except external apmlifier cuz it made my sound NOT work b4
<MrBallZ> SpAwN: ubotu is a bot ... just responds , its not alive
<SpAwN> MrBallZ, i am very aware that ubotu  is a infobot
<gatekeeper> SpAwN: do you get sound if you go to system setting -> sound and press the test sound button?
<erov> <- building f4l right now :)
<SpAwN> gatekeeper, no
<SpAwN> aplay -l shows 2 diff things
<Cntryboy> is there an easy howto for compiling source? like from the bot
<erov> there are lots.. install 'build-essential' first of all from the pkg repositories
<Cntryboy> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<erov> yeah there you go
<erov> you want the compiled version? i just compiled it on i686 ...
<Cntryboy> erov: what u just said about buildessentials first ect u lost me lol
<erov> ok you know how to install programs with adept right?
<SpAwN> i just dont understand that when i 1st installed kubuntu i got the sound to work,,,,and now the way i got it to work doesnt work
<Cntryboy> erov: well I need to learn to do it I guess
<Cntryboy> erov: yes
<Cntryboy> how can I check to see if I have build essentials
<Cntryboy> sound familar
<erov> there is one called 'build-essential'
<Cntryboy> grep | build-essential
<Cntryboy> is that how to see if I have it
<erov> it installs the things necessary to build programs (with exception to *-devel files that are needed when building for specific things)
<z00m> anyone in here into security stress testing apps ?   im trying to use fuzz
<erov> no.. just dont worry about it .. i'll give you the binary f4l if you want it
<erov> then you can read the tutorials on how to do it later
<erov> that way you can get to work on flash
<Cntryboy> I have 2.1KB dude takes for ever
<Cntryboy> dling this from the site is taking me awhile
<erov> oh.. feh! :)
<Cntryboy> I know you gotta type something like
<erov> let me see how much i can get it compressed
<erov> sudo apt-get build-essential
<Cntryboy> sudo make; make install
<Cntryboy> or something
<erov> dont have to type sudo to make.. only to make install
<Cntryboy> erov: I think I may have the b-essentials
<Cntryboy> whats command to check pc to c
<Cntryboy> search for stuff
<erov> only way to search for what you have installed is open up adept and type in the first letters or scroll down to build and look
<erov> it's either installed or not..
<Cntryboy> kk, but I thought there was a command for search to
<erov> also f4l uses c++ to compile so make sure you have g++ installed not sure if it is by default with build-essentials
<erov> i got the bin compressed to 2.0mb if you want it.. last chance :D
<Cntryboy> thx, but Im getting source
<erov> k i just installed and ran it.. looks nice
<Cntryboy> cool
<Cntryboy> I hope its not bugy
<Cntryboy> u sure I need build-essentials
<erov> yes it's for compiling things
<SpAwN> well i am compleatly out of ideas......this is driving me nuts.......................
<Cntryboy> someone told me I don't need it for all compiling software
<Cntryboy> but okay thx
<Aji-Dahaka> hmm, is that edgy eff branched yet?  repos available?
<erov> *shrug* its whatever man.. if you got the cd just install it from there.. but you can always try.. when you get the file
<erov> then type 'make' you'll know then what you need
<SpAwN> the only difference right now that i can see is for some reason it installed a 686 kernel....the 1st time i installed kubuntu it installed a 368 krnel....
<z00m> calling all secuirty testers.... if you have used fuzz then please msg me!
<z00m> security
<Cntryboy> ok back
<Cntryboy> got diss
<Cntryboy> hey erov: u here?
<Cntryboy> erov: I mean u still around
<grizzly> adding /usr/bin/enlightenment to /etc/X11/default-display-manager does not work :(
<grizzly> kwin is still the default
<grizzly> actually afer the first reboot, kubuntu booted into console. /etc/init.d/kdm start started kwin
<Cntryboy> erov: ya here man?
<Cntryboy> is there anyone here??
<Cntryboy> this channel is always so quiet compared to ubuntu
<Kr4t05> Okay, does someone want to help me out with my fstab?
<grizzly> Just tell me if I am doing something wrong?
<grizzly> plz
<Cntryboy> grizzly: u might wanna try ubuntu
<DrBair> where would one request an updated package to be included in universe?
<Cntryboy> seems more ppl help there
<DrBair> Kr4t05: whats up with the fstab?
<Kr4t05> I try to mount /dev/hdc1 (which is ext2) and when I click the icon on my desktop, it gives me. "Could not mount device. The reported error was: [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab  mount: only root can mount /dev/hdc1 on /mnt/music"
<erov> yeah whats up Cntry
<Cntryboy> http://pastebin.ca/86489 is my term msg for installing build essentials
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: You trying to add e-17 as an option to kdm ?
<Cntryboy> does it mean I have it? I don't remember dling it but it does look familar
<Kr4t05> DrBair, I'll paste my fstab to pastebin.
<grizzly> NO E16 as the default window manager ( replace kwin)
<darkphader> Kr4t05: is the user option specified in fstab
<DrBair> Kr4t05: in the fstab add either auto or user to the options for that device
<DrBair> and add a newline to the bottom of the file
<erov> Cntryboy: yep it's installed
<erov> looks good
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: No idea I use e-17
<Cntryboy> erov: okay so do I type make install then next line sudo make install: or make install; sudo make install
<Cntryboy> oops I typoed that
<erov> make ; sudo make install
<grizzly> h3sp4wn: SO how do you make it default?
<erov> in the directory of the Makefile (which you can see by a simple 'ls'
<Cntryboy> space b4 and after ;  ?
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: I don't use it with kde
<grizzly> Oh
<Cntryboy> erov its on my desktop first I have to untar it
<erov> k
<erov> untar it.. then while in that directory
<DrBair> what are some good 3rd party repos that have more uptodate packages?
<erov> type 'make' then after that finishes 'sudo make install' or just 'cd bin' then './f4l' to test it out before you install it
<erov> it puts the output binary into a directory in the f4l directory temporarily.. "bin"
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: I just use it on its own - entry in /usr/share/xsessions/e17.desktop Maybe you could adapt that to use it instead of kwin
<Cntryboy> do I need to ./configure or anything
<Cntryboy> let me pull that site up I never got to look at it
<Cntryboy> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<erov> no not for this package you dont
<erov> it has no configure script or anything.. just a Makefile
<erov> usually they do have a configure script though. . you are correct on that note.. just not in this case
<Cntryboy> erov: I tried tar -zxvf (filename) and I got an error
<erov> ok try this
<erov> bzip2 -d (filename)
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~/Desktop$ tar -zxvf f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2
<Cntryboy> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<erov> then tar xvf (filename)
<erov> it's not a gzip it's a bzip2
<Cntryboy> ive used same command for bzip2 b4
<Cntryboy> grr linux is a pain sometimes
<erov> well just try what i said.. and trust me ;) i never have used zxvf for bzip2
<erov> but.. thats just me.
<Hawkwind> tar xjvf for bz2 files
<Cntryboy> so type bzip2 -d (filename)
<erov> ok xjvf
<erov> what Hawkwind said
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: tar xjvf f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2
<Cntryboy> okay so forget the z and add a j then?
<Hawkwind> Correct
<erov> yes bz2/gz two diff. formats
<Cntryboy> whats difference in -a;slk and a;lk
<Hawkwind> z is for .tar.gz and j is for .tar.bz2
<Cntryboy> the minus
<Hawkwind> The - is obsolete
<Cntryboy> got ya hawk so whats the minus mean
<Hawkwind> Leave the - out
<Cntryboy> do I have to?
<SpAwN> k ive just read like 50 threads on the ubuntu forum......and none work.................im starting to think that im not gonna get sound to work...but i cant live without sound
<Hawkwind> It does nothing
<Cntryboy> thats what confuses me when to put minus and when not
<Hawkwind> Why use something that does nothing ?  Save yourself some typing
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: You NEVER need the -, it's obsolete
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: roger
<erov> SpAwN: you say this happened when you upgraded kernels?
<SpAwN> erov, no....i installed jubuntu about a week ago...sound didnt work at 1st.....but i got it to.....and for for reason it installed 368 kernel.....i reinstalled lastnight.....and for some reason its installed a 686 kernel
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Is your card detected ?  Do files play ?  Have you checked ALL settings in alsamixer to make sure none are muted(red dot) and that none are turned all the way down ?
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, aplay -l shows devices...and ive tried alsamixer........everything is on and up all the way
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: So install a 386 kernel.  Does your system do HT/SMP that you need the 686 kernel ?
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: You sure there are no red dots in alsamixer ?
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, wxcept external amp....which if i tunrn on it sitll doens t work
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: There is a known problem that there is one thing that is muted that causes sound not to work
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, the 1st time i got sound working i had to turn off external amp
<SpAwN> and downmix is off i cnat turn on with m....
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: It's just something simple you're missing and/or overlooking
<Hawkwind> If it's worked before then it'll work again
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, i thought at 1st man.....but ive done everything
<tristan> what is the gedit for kubuntu
<SpAwN> ive tripled checked everything...ive tried alsamixer as toor..
<Hawkwind> Try kmix and see if anything in there is muted
<Cntryboy> erov: i just opend that page for compiling and it talks about cvs do I need this and what is it?
<Hawkwind> tristan: Huh ?
<Hawkwind> tristan: kate, kwrite, or any other editor.  You can install gedit if you want
<tristan> oh ok
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Again, if it worked once then it'll work again.  It's just something you're over looking
<SpAwN> in kmix under input what should it be?
<erov> Cntryboy: no cntry just do what i said man its that simple..
<Cntryboy> okay im going to type make
<Cntryboy> then sudo make install
<Cntryboy> 2 lines
<tristan> hawkwin when I use "sudo kwrite somefile" why do I get errors, it says Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~/Desktop/f4l-0.2.1$ make
<Cntryboy> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<Hawkwind> tristan: kdesu kwrite somefile
<SpAwN> well everything is up and not muted.....kmix says everything unmuted and turned on.............still no sound..........i dont get any kinda sound....no logon noise nothing,,,,,,,,
<Cntryboy> erov: ya see that error
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Are you sure the speakers are plugged in properly, turned on, turned up
<SpAwN> i can play a mp3 it plasy...but no sound
<erov> well then you also need libqt3-headers , libqt3-mt, libqt3-mt-dev packages installed
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Then something somewhere is muted man.  You just have to find it
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, yes the cord goes right into the correct jack.......the power light is on and the volum is up half way
<tristan> Hawkwind, still getting the same errors
<erov> those are for developing qt3 packages and are need to compile the source for qt programs (like this f4l)
<SpAwN> well i can say for a 100000000000% fact that kmix and alsamixer say everything is up and not muted
<Cntryboy> erov: grr
<Cntryboy> can I download all of them in one command line?
<Cntryboy> instead of doing each seperate
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: In alsamixer do you see any 00 with a green background ?
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: Yes
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, yes
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: sudo apt-get install file1 file2 file3
<SpAwN> on everysingle one
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: 00 with a green background means they are MUTED
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: space after each file name
<Cntryboy> and thats it right
<erov> yes
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: Just like I typed it d00d
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, hows that i can take a screen pic............at the top it doesnt say muted
<Cntryboy> k
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Sorry, I was backwards
<erov> now you see why i offered the bin :)
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: If you have ALL of them with green backgrounds then that is probably your problem
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: You need to hit M on each of them one by one while playing a file with the sound turned up.  Chances are your sound will come up.  Or hit M for one, raise the bars a bit.  It's an alsamixer setting you have wrong
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, i have a txt file on how i got sound to wokr the 1st time....i did it the same exact way...and still no sound
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Then it's an alsamixer setting
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: I've seen this a million times
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, what a pain in the arse
<Cntryboy> K getting it
<SpAwN> in alsamixer do i need to hit esc for the changed to take affect?
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: You shouldn't
<coachJ> can someone tell me what the PS plugging for Aero-aio is/does?
<chopin> so ... is firefox supposed to be on adept?
<erov> chopin: yes
<Cntryboy> erov: I get same error when I type make
<chopin> i'm kinda lost ... should i do a package update or something to see it?
<Cntryboy> erov: and I've installed those pkages
<coachJ> maybe repos?
<Hawkwind> chopin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<chopin> SWEET
<chopin> thx Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> chopin: Assuming you have enabled multiverse and universe
<chopin> hmmmm
* chopin has no clue ... this is a fresh install
<Hawkwind> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<z00m> need some help mounting my usb pen drive
<z00m> how do i mount it as root
<Hawkwind> z00m: What device does it show up as ?
<Hawkwind> z00m: And what FS is it formatted as ?
<erov> argh.. Cntry.. this is why i didnt want you to get into compiling without reading up and getting a feel first.. I don't know what to tell you.. I suppose you can try 'sudo ldconfig' to refresh the libraries other than that I don't know.. I have a massive amount of development files installed cause I compile things regularly..
<z00m> media:/sdc1
<Ash-Fox> mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/device
<z00m> Hawkwind: i have some files in a folder called z00ms-files
<z00m> they are just showing as 0bytes in size
<Hawkwind> z00m: sudo mkdir /mnt/pen && mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/pen
<Hawkwind> z00m: Might need to do mount -t auto /dev/sdc1 /mnt/pen possibly
<chopin> heheh ... okay, so i see ff in adept but i can't click it.  ?
<Hawkwind> chopin: Use apt-get from CLI.  It makes life so much easier
<sergio> da da da
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: I get that same error calling on qt3, but I installed the 3 files needed as erov said
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox and you're done
<chopin> k thx
<sergio> hello
<ranunculoid> How do I install the new java in kubuntu? I ran the .bin file but Azureus is still using java 1.4 and is very unstable
<jakykong> does anyone know how to find out what drivers are currently loaded for a sound card?
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: I haven't been keeping up with what you are doing in the beginning so I don't know unless you start from the beginning
<Cntryboy> trying to compile for first time
<Cntryboy> its a flash program
<Hawkwind> !java > ranunculoid
<Ash-Fox> Anyone know of a nice LaTeX editor which runs as a K application?
<z00m> Hawkwind
<erov> Hawkwind: he's trying to compile f4l flash 4 linux editor.. http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<sergio> sudo update-alternatives java
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: when i type make I get this error : make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', ne            eded by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<z00m> not working its just made  a dir called pen with nothing in it
<sergio> that way you tell the system which vm use, renunculoid
<Hawkwind> z00m: Did you do the mount command as sudo ?
<Hawkwind> z00m: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/pen
<jakykong> does anyonu know how to find out what drivers are currently loaded?
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: I would suggest until you know what you are doing that you don't compile things at all.  Use debs that are prebuilt
<Hawkwind> jakykong: No need to repeat yourself
<Hawkwind> jakykong: lsmod might be of some help
<Hawkwind> jakykong: lsmod | grep sound
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: I gotta learn sometime, if I wouldn't get stupid errors
<z00m> Hawkwind: its still showing the files as 0bytes
<z00m> why is that
<erov> Cntryboy: Last time.. I compiled it for you... want it? :)
<Cntryboy> zzz
<Hawkwind> z00m: Does 'mount' show it as mounted ?
<Cntryboy> erov: lol I gotta learn this man
<z00m> yes
<Cntryboy> erov: pisses me off if I can't
<Cntryboy> granted im new to linux but still
<z00m> I did a z00m:z00m on the folder b4 will that make it not show the files
<erov> i understand..
<Hawkwind> z00m: Then it's mounted.  Gotta be something on the pen drive itself then.  Maybe the files aren't there or something
<Cntryboy> erov: do you know the ./configure command to show me what all I need to compile this stupid file
<Hawkwind> z00m: Could be a permissions problem
<z00m> the permissions on the files are set to forbidden
<z00m> for group
<jakykong> Hawkind: thanks. I only repeated because i didn't know if anyone saw my question :-) sorry.
<z00m> and others
* Snake wanders in
<gemidjy> who uses beagle?
<Snake> #ubuntu?
<Snake> :)
<gemidjy> was that for me?
<erov> hey Cntry hold up.. i think I mayhave what it can be
<Snake> gemidjy: mmhmmm
<Snake> :)
<gemidjy> SeanTater: o.0 howcome?
<gemidjy> Snake*
<Snake> gemidjy: you asked who uses beagle, its a gnome app isnt it??
<Snake> GTK... if you want to get specificl
<ranunculoid> Thanks Hawkind, java is now installing. (Linux is so easy when you know how :-D)
<gemidjy> Snake: u are in deep illusion, and even if it is, what is wrong in using it if u use KDE ?
<teknoprep> WTF
<teknoprep> lol
<erov> Cntryboy: qt3-dev-tools package
<gemidjy> Snake: http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2788/snapshot14aq.png
<Snake> gemidjy: Nuthin, I just thought it was a GTK app, and usually you have better luck with finding people that run it in #ubuntu...since gnome is GTK happy
<erov> its the one i left out.. sorry !!
<erov> i believe that will do it for you
<SpAwN> k i been playing with the alsa mixer....good news...i now have static coming out of my speakers....so it improved...but all it is is static
<erov> it includes qmake which you are missing!
<gemidjy> SpAwN: what card?
<SpAwN> intel onboard
<Snake> gemidjy: I will gladly sit down and stfu now :)
<jimmy__> is gigabyte a real enexpencive board or am I just used to paying Asus prices?
<SpAwN> its a hyuge pain in the arse
<erov> Cntryboy: apt-get install qt3-dev-tools
<SpAwN> intel ac'97
<gemidjy> Snake: no, just read about it, it is damn useful for huge amount of data
<jimmy__> I'm done with Asus
<Snake> asus
<Snake> eh
<jimmy__> looking for a replacement
<Snake> DFI <3
<coachJ> I have a usb harddrive that says it is mounted but nothing i write to it stays after shutdown, why?
<RawSewage> I wish Kerry did in-text searches
<z00m> Hawkwind: how to i set permissions on the folder
<jimmy__> never has DFI
<jimmy__> had
<RawSewage> to find text in logs and things
<Snake> DFI is great, pick up one of their lanparty boards, I really like em
<jimmy__> I'll look in to it
<Hawkwind> z00m: chown -R user.user /path/to/files  Replacing user.user with your users name, or chmod 777 /path/to/files
<Hawkwind> z00m: Both as sudo of course
<Hawkwind> Dinner time here, back in a bit
<RawSewage> How does Kerry work anyway?  does it crawl slowly? and will it eventually get to every file you have in the designated folders?
<RawSewage> when does it do its crawling
<SpAwN> omg i got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jimmy__> I bought two high end Asus boards, one DOA (PCI-E slot) and the other one just went out me
<SpAwN> wow
<SpAwN> omg what a pain
<Ash-Fox> It's a bit of a annoyance that adept doesn't give you access to package changelogs for updates.
<jimmy__> does linux actually use the full SLI benifits?
<h3sp4wn> For 2 nvidia cards ?
<coachJ> what does mean?
<coachJ> <device>' does not seem to be a device and the option 'bind' has not been specified in the "Advanced" page?
<coachJ> Should I add the 'loop' option?
<Ash-Fox> jimmy__, linux is just a kernel, I believe xorg, x11 is what you want to know about.
<jimmy__> I kinda ment that, 'through' linux
<h3sp4wn> nvidia's drivers should
<jimmy__> hope my terminology is right
<z00m> h3sp4wn: do you know how to change file permissions on a folder on a usb pen drive
<h3sp4wn> Yes
<Ash-Fox> The kernel is fully capable of passing the task to something that can handle it.
<z00m> they are set to group forbidden and other fordidden
<RawSewage> is inotify in Kubuntu already?
<z00m> all the files are showing up as 0kb in size :(
<h3sp4wn> z00m: use chown -R username:groupname *
<RawSewage> what does this mean:  inotify has been included in the upstream kernel tree as of 2.6.13, so if you are running it or newer, you don't need to do anything to get inotify support.
<RawSewage> does that mean I have it?
<jimmy__> how do yo9u change the clock from military to normal time
<h3sp4wn> z00m: use chmod -R username:groupname 755
<RawSewage> quid pro quo
<z00m> h3sp4wn: chmod: invalid mode: `z00m:z00m'
<chopin> sorry to be so lame but i'm still lost w/ getting ff onto kubuntu.  is it a gnome-only app?  i got gtk+2.10.0 but it can't find gcc ... :-/
<z00m> sudo chmod -R z00m:z00m 755 /media/sdc1/z00ms-files/
<RawSewage> Firefox is in the repos
<RawSewage> very easy to add
<RawSewage> use the Add/Remove Programs thing
<OOD> chopin: just start up adept and look for firefox
<chopin> i saw it but it was greyed out and unclickable
<Cntryboy> erov: okay back im dling what u said, how do U know I need that file, see thats what I need to learn how and what to get when I need it
<RawSewage> chopin, maybe enable universe
<h3sp4wn> z00m: chmod -R 755 z00m:z00m: /media/sdc1/z00ms-files/
<z00m> chmod: cannot access `z00m:z00m:': No such file or directory
<chopin> RawSewage: i saw that before ... but how?
<RawSewage> ok, close Add/Remove Programs
* chopin did
<z00m> man im gutted here, i lost all my files i backed up before reinstalling
<RawSewage> ok, alt+f2
<RawSewage> adept
<chopin> k
<chopin> heheh
<RawSewage> Adept at the top.  Manage Repos
<z00m> h3sp4wn: would the files show there size if the permissions was set to forbidden
<chopin> k
<h3sp4wn> z00m: try running sudo -i
<h3sp4wn> z00m: And investigating from ther
<RawSewage> see the grayed out Universe lines
<RawSewage> right-click them, and enable them
<chopin> ooh ... uh,
<RawSewage> then Fetch Updates
* chopin sees a ton of grayed out stuff
<RawSewage> on the right side
<RawSewage> see the universe ones
<chopin> ah!
<RawSewage> you might as well enable the multiverse too.  are you going to want to get mp3 support?
<chopin> so all the entries that have "universe"
<z00m> h3sp4wn: when doin the sudo -i then going to the /media/sdc1/z00ms-file/ dirs the files are still showing nothing in them
* chopin doesn't see that ...
<chopin> heh, probably
<z00m> sorry i mean the files are there
<RawSewage> enable all the ones that have columns on the right
<h3sp4wn> what ?
<RawSewage> universe, multiverse
<z00m> but when i do nano info.txt there is nothing in the file
<z00m> they are 0b in size
<h3sp4wn> try unmounting it and doing
<z00m> -rwx------ 1 z00m z00m     0 Jul 11 22:33 info.txt
<h3sp4wn> fsck /dev/sdc1
<chopin> k ... i don't see multiverse but i am downloading a ton of updates now
<chopin> i saw "main" but .... no multiverse
<chopin> anyway, looking better now
<z00m> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<z00m> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<z00m> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<z00m> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<RawSewage> ok, do this
<z00m>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<erov> Cntryboy: sorry was playing Wolfenstein :p uhm.. well i knew qmake probably had something to do with qt which is what that makefile was looking for (qmake) which is with the qt3 packages.. so i looked up everything to do with qt3 and thats the only one i saw that i hadnt told you to get
<z00m> the pen drive was fat32
<RawSewage> double-click universe , and type after it   multiverse .   so it looks like:   universe multiverse
<RawSewage> and then hit ENTER
<h3sp4wn> z00m: Oh
<chopin> ah HAH!
<RawSewage> the changes wont happen unless you click ENTER
<z00m> i think i have lost all the files why did that happed ?
<RawSewage> then Fetch Updates again
<RawSewage> chopin, Firefox should be ungrayed out
<chopin> phew
<Cntryboy> erov: well I type make in and got this error at the very bottom : http://pastebin.ca/86533
<Cntryboy> can't believe so many bs errors
<z00m> iz gutted! :(
<chopin> RawSewage: it seems i've gotten a lot more firefox-oriented stuff, like dom inspector, but not the browser
<erov> well you are trying to compile something that uses a lot of "nonstandard" libraries.. dont expect it to work just like that.. development is very tricky.. on any platform
* chopin just typed firefox into the adept search box
<RawSewage> ok
<erov> wow zlib.h thats it.. hell thats easy.. hold on
<RawSewage> chopin, to make it easier, just close adept
<Hawkwind> z00m: You get it mounted ?
<chopin> heheh, ok
<RawSewage> and open the Add/Program thing for now
<RawSewage> do it that way
<chopin> thanks for holding my dang hand thru this
<RawSewage> lol
<h3sp4wn> !initng
<ubotu> I know nothing about initng - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<chopin> haven't been a noob for a while ... but kubuntu is new
<h3sp4wn> !performance
<ubotu> I know nothing about performance - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<chopin> k, back to add/remove
<erov> alright Cntryboy.. one more package i promise.. zlib1g-dev
<h3sp4wn> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<RawSewage> chopin, you follow instructions well , so it's easy to help you
<chopin> RawSewage: i think the problem is that i don't have Gnome loaded ... ?
<Cntryboy> lol
<RawSewage> you dont need Gnome
<chopin> haha, i hoped not
<Cntryboy> erov: you need to tell me how I can search for files I need
<erov> the -dev is for development (or compiling) you need those packages to compile things that refer to them in the programmers code if you are going to COMPILE it
<RawSewage> is it still grayed out
<Cntryboy> erov: does it have anything to do with ./configure to tell u?
<chopin> in add/remove, when i choose "Any Suite" it  comes up but it's grayed out still
<chopin> under "internet"
<RawSewage> what if you click on the right
<RawSewage> those 2 checkboxes
<h3sp4wn> erov: What are you trying to compile ?
<RawSewage> unsupported and propietary
<chopin> that doesn't enable anything new ... and right-clicking doesn't bring anything up
<RawSewage> chopin, I dont know then.  Firefox shouldnt be grayed out
<chopin> heheh
<erov> Cntryboy: ok well i use adept.. and i saw in your error paste.. that zlib h was missing so i searched for zlib then i saw the zlib-dev package.. so i assumed that is it.. and you dont have the zlib development files
<RawSewage> did you click Fetch updates after making the repo changes?
<SpAwN> i have a partion called /music and i would like to be able to read/write to it with normal user....how cani set this up...i was think of using "chown user:user /music"
<chopin> yeah
<chopin> i think the repo may be hosed
<Cntryboy> erov: kk thx, yah I didn't have it, its dling now
<chopin> somehow. ...
<erov> configure has nothing to do with it thought configure would HELP greatly in this case the programmer did NOT include configure scripts with this source
<chopin> perhaps i should reinstall adept?  ;-)
<Cntryboy> done now
<Cntryboy> here goes
<RawSewage> no
<chopin> haha
<RawSewage> chopin, paste it
* chopin didn't really think so
<RawSewage> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<erov> so youre own your own.. not our fault.. its the developers.. not all source code is like this
<chopin> !paste?
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste? - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<chopin> i c
<chopin> one sec
<RawSewage> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<h3sp4wn> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Cntryboy> erov: good lord Im sick of errors for one day
<z00m> Hawkwind: yes its mounted but the files are still 0bytes in size even when looking at them with sudo -i
<erov> i understand.. its like that when you dont know wtf is going on.. trust me it was like that for me at one point.. now i just breeze through cause I already have an idea.. and if i dont I know how to figure it out
<erov> err that didnt come out right .. anyhow.. it takes time.. you cant really expect to be up and compiling complex source code on your first days of linux unless it's simpler and uses less development libraries.. you have to remember ubuntu out of the box doesnt have anything for compiling
<erov> bbl
<chopin> RawSewage: is there a config file i can pull the repos out of?
<teknoprep> YO
<teknoprep> why can't i download
<Cntryboy> kk
<Cntryboy> cya
<teknoprep> aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb
<teknoprep> http://ftp.newaol.com/aimgen/380469/aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb
<Cntryboy> can anyone make head or tails out of this error:  http://pastebin.ca/86539
<teknoprep> its just showing up as ascii
<teknoprep> ?
<RawSewage> chopin,  /etc/apt/sources.list
<chopin> heh thx
* chopin gets and pastes
<Raven301> !koffice
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php
<jimmy__> anybody familiar with DFI?
<chopin> RawSewage: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17872
<RawSewage> chopin, theyre not all enabled
<RawSewage> see the multiverse with # in front
<RawSewage> that means its not enabled
<chopin> for backports?
<RawSewage> what
<RawSewage> close Add/Remove
<RawSewage> open Adept
<RawSewage> go to Manage Repos again
<chopin> k
<RawSewage> ungray out the other universe ones
<RawSewage> and multiverse ones
<chopin> ok
<chopin> oooooh!
<chopin> FINALLY
<chopin> found it
<RawSewage> ok cool
<chopin> i did that and fetched.  there it stinking is.
<Hawkwind> chopin: Also, read this post on my forum:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<chopin> thx folks
<Hawkwind> chopin: That will get you a ton of repos to use for all sorts of good software
<RawSewage> ok
<chopin> and Hawkwind: i totally will
<chopin> thx!  phew ... i'm gladd y'all atre on freeenode
<RawSewage> did I already give you my PayPal address
<RawSewage> I forgot
<chopin> not yet ... :-)
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Are you recommending unofficial repos ? which ones anything good ?
<talljon84> Alright, I need some help. ./configure is saying that I can't compile simple C++ programs; however, I do have libstdc++-dev installed. What else do I need?
<RawSewage> that repos is too f#$ing bug
<RawSewage> big
<h3sp4wn> talljon84: have build essential ?
<HolyBastard> Hey, I've downloaded the DVD and I don't quite get what it has more then the cd version for the extrat 3GB... I thought there was more application included but there isn't anything different I could notice.
<h3sp4wn> HolyBastard: I has the whole of main on cd
<RawSewage> HolyBastard, DVD is for people with bad internet connections, I guess
<talljon84> h2sp4wn: no but since I do now, it magicaly works. yay! haha
<RawSewage> You dont need the DVD anymore
<RawSewage> just the CD
<chopin> ahhhhhhhhhh ... firefox .... :-D
<h3sp4wn> Why do you need firefox :D
<HolyBastard> RawSewage (like me?) :P
<HolyBastard> thats what I thought at first...I though you had more stuff on the dvd so less download
<RawSewage> I dont know how the DVD works
<h3sp4wn> You have the whole of main (with the old installer) and then livecd
<RawSewage> I use Konqueror to browse the web now
<RawSewage> I used to use Firefox
<chopin> i'm a Plone developer
* chopin <3 dom inspector
<HolyBastard> h3sp4wn ok so if I want to install everything (like a developer install) I need to use the old installer?
<jimmy__> Konqueror seems to work a little faster in KDE
<RawSewage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plone_(content_management_system)
<jimmy__> but  I like Firefox better
<h3sp4wn> HolyBastard: You won't need all the dev stuff or do you ?>
<HolyBastard> h3sp4wn well I would need make, gcc, kernel header and so on. I would also like to have kdevelop installed by default but I don't know if it is inside the dvd.
<h3sp4wn> HolyBastard: If you just go into the packages directory on the dvd you can do sudo dpkg -i *.deb (and you get everything) maybe have to do it twice (Is that what you need the whole of main)
<h3sp4wn> info kdevelop
<h3sp4wn> "info kdevelop
<h3sp4wn> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> !info  kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<HolyBastard> oh ok I didn't know I could look directly in the dvd
<RawSewage> !kdevelop
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdevelop - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> kdevelop3
<h3sp4wn> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<h3sp4wn> It is in universe so it won't be on the dvd I don't think
<HolyBastard> haa well thats not a problem
<h3sp4wn> Well at least it is there
<Zoolie> hello
<Zoolie> uniq, i found a command to select boot splash screen,include the default ubuntu version : "update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" it makes difference only in root terminal,sudo gets error message.
<D4m4ge> bye all
<talljon84> Evening all- So what is the necessary .deb file that contains KDE headers? The most obvious choices from Adept give a break warning when I select them.
<coma> !fat bottomed girls
<ubotu> I know nothing about fat bottomed girls - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<doppelganger> what do you call the taskbar in KDE? i really want to change the skin or appearance of it
<h3sp4wn> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<doppelganger> probably the stupidest question ever, just needed to google for themes for it
<coma> !panel
<ubotu> I know nothing about panel - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> !kpanel
<ubotu> I know nothing about kpanel - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<eXCeSS> kde kicker
<eXCeSS> i win
<coma> !taskbar
<ubotu> I know nothing about taskbar - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> !kde kicker
<ubotu> I know nothing about kde kicker - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> man ubotu is past his prime
<eXCeSS> doppelganger: http://kde-look.org
<coma> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<doppelganger> i just got XGL working fine, now i need a good taskbar so my shit isn't so ugly
<coma> !love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<doppelganger> (not that its worse than windows, granted, but i want some taskbar goodness)
<Hawkwind> Let's stop playing with the bot
<coma> :(
<coma> but ubotu is fun
<coma> he needs to learn to love....
<eXCeSS> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<coma> !ubotu learn
<ubotu> I know nothing about learn - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> coma: Please stop, seriously
<coma> you guys are no !fun
<doppelganger> who was it that mentioned kde-look.org?
<CheeseBurgerMan> coma: You can play with the bots in #debian-bots
<Hawkwind> coma: The bot is NOT a toy.  Play with it in #Debian-Bots
<h3sp4wn> coma: Try playing with dpkg in #debian-bots (much more fun)
<coma> i am...but its not the same...those bots are passed their prime:(
<h3sp4wn> dpkg actually knows stuff unlike ubotu
<bimberi> btw, ubotu isn't in #debian-bots - #ubuntu-bots is the place
<doppelganger> hey guys, what am i looking for on kde-look.org on the menu to skin out just my taskbar?
<doppelganger> i don't want to change anything else but that
<Eeyore> i mounted windows xp as "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/vfat"
<doppelganger> i see themes, decorations, etc
<doppelganger> i just want my taskbar redone
<Eeyore> however i cannot access it
<doppelganger> or whatever you call it
<abattoir> doppelganger: rt. click on the 'taskbar'->Configure panels->appearance
<abattoir> doppelganger: Panel background...
<doppelganger> well, i guess "skin" is a poor choice of word
<doppelganger> more like, wanna change the kde "start" button, and everything
<doppelganger> to something cooler looking
<analogkid> Anyone know how to change the font size on the desktop? (icon titles)
<abattoir> doppelganger: then kbfx is what you are looking for
<doppelganger> i guess i just don't know how far these "themes" go...  i don't want to change anything as far as menu layouts
<abattoir> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: a new K-Menu for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8+cvs20060413-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 193 kB, installed size 804 kB
<doppelganger> cool, let me check that out
<abattoir> doppelganger: if you have universe installed, get it through adept or apt-get
<doppelganger> thanks guys
<talljon84> I'm working on compiling Kopete 0.12 (since the unoffical package doesn't work in my case). I need to use the KDE headers (./configure is complaining) but all the kde-dev related packages give me a warning that it will break something. Which package should I really be using?
<abattoir> doppelganger: you should get themes for those on kde-look
<doppelganger> i'm just being careful not to change the way the menus work, especially system settings, it's laid out nicely
<doppelganger> just not sure if themes change that whole thing or not too
<doppelganger> i dunno, i'll just check out what you guys mentioned and stfu for a sec  ;)
<Eeyore> i need to change the default boot os
<Eeyore> how ?
<abattoir> doppelganger: only the 'buttons' change afaik...
<doppelganger> ok, just wasn't sure how much it would change kde
<doppelganger> i like it's simplicity
<doppelganger> thanks aba
<doppelganger> (plus i don't wanna screw up xgl) 8)
<fernandogarib_> my ferst name is fernando and secon name is Garib, i m  chilian
<doppelganger> i'm 2 days into linux... heh.  Anyways, i'm off
<fernandogarib_> whe are you from?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Eeyore: The only way I know is to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hexidigital> i use KDE and Gnome, but i want to boot into terminal... can someone help me? (i already edited the /etc/inittab file, but KDE still comes up at boot
<abattoir> Hexidigital: try appending 'single' to your kernel boot paramenters
<CheeseBurgerMan> Eeyore: run 'kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<h3sp4wn> doppelganger: If you want symplicity try fluxbox
<Hexidigital> abattoir:: i'm not sure how to do that... isn't there a rc.conf file i need to edit? (i have done this before, but dont remember how)
<abattoir> Hexidigital: open up /boot/grub/meu.lst, if you are using grub
<abattoir> Hexidigital: done?
<Hexidigital> yeah... i saw it under recovery mode...
<Hexidigital> thx abattoir
<Hexidigital> brb... need to test
<abattoir> Hexidigital: in the entry for the kernel which you use... append single to the end of the kernel entry line
<abattoir> a bit, confusing :P
<Hexidigital> does it matter if it's after "splash" or not, abattoir ?
<Eeyore> CheeseBurgerMan: i did that once and became unbootable
<Hexidigital> or before?
<Eeyore> all i did was move things around
<abattoir> shouldnt matter as long as it is in the same line...
<Hexidigital> ok
<Hexidigital> thx
<Hexidigital> be right back..
<abattoir> Hexidigital: be careful, if it gives problems...
<abattoir> Hexidigital: use 'e' in grub menu.. omg he left :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> Eeyore: Don't move things around. You change a number around line 14 to change the default entry.
<Hexidigital> erm.. didn't work...
<Hexidigital> kicked me into root login halfway into booting....
<Eeyore> what i was hoping to do is move windows to the top of the list as default and hide the menu.  when i moved windows up, i got unbootable pc
<aegeanlinux>  Does anyone know of a browser for KDE that uses Gecko (Mozilla's Rendering Engine)?
<abattoir> Hexidigital: i thought that's what you wanted..?
<tailsfan> Is theer a site or page for where I can see what Kubuntu contains, I ordered some CDs from Shipit and wanted to know what Kubuntu contained
<Hexidigital> yeah... but i want my system to start up completely, also...
<Hexidigital> i logged out of root, and it continued booting
<CheeseBurgerMan> aegeanlinux: I assume that you mean a QT based browser that uses Gecko?
<eXCeSS> tailsfan: same as ubuntu with a different desktop environment is what im lead to beleive you can amke ubuntu linux with 3 packages
<jk-> anyone using amarok 1.4.1 ?
<aegeanlinux> Yes I do
<aegeanlinux> It's heaps good
<tailsfan> so the games and other apps are the same
<jk-> aegeanlinux: no problems playing flacs
<jk-> actually, i should check other formats...
<aegeanlinux> jk- I don't have any flacs, but if Xine can play it.... can't see why not
<h3sp4wn> aegeanlinux: Which browser are you using that does that ?
<jk-> aegeanlinux: yeah, just upgraded from 1.4.0 to 1.4.1, and xine is spitting chips at me
<jk-> s/xine/the xine engine/
<aegeanlinux> jk- yes
<aegeanlinux> I had that to, just get the latest xine, 1.1.2 i think
<dydimustk> I'm sure I'm evil if I don't want to use konqueror... but how can i make katapult open firefox when typing firefox?
<doppelganger> anyone here have that kbfx?
<CheeseBurgerMan> dydimustk: Put Firefox in the K Menu.
<aegeanlinux> yes, I do
<doppelganger> how the world do i open it?
<aegeanlinux> right click on the kicker
<doppelganger> its not in the menu, typing that doesn't open it
<aegeanlinux> click add applet
<dydimustk> CheeseBurgerMan: even if it's already listed under internet
<CheeseBurgerMan> dydimustk: Oh, no.
<aegeanlinux> and search for kbfx
<aegeanlinux> is it not in the "Add Applet" dialog?
* dydimustk longs for quicksilver
<CheeseBurgerMan> dydimustk: restart katapult, that'll make it rebuild it's index.
<dydimustk> ok thanks CheeseBurgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> dydimustk: There must be an easier way to make it do that, but I don't know it. :)
<dydimustk> CheeseBurgerMan: its been restartedd  several times, but I can't get beyond "firefox central - open bookmark"
<doppelganger> hmm
<doppelganger> i was thinking this was a whole change of the taskbar
<CheeseBurgerMan> dydimustk: you could always delete the bookmark if you don't want it, or you can set it to not index your bookmarks.
<dydimustk> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah, it's that 'set it' part that I can't find
<CheeseBurgerMan> dydimustk: Mine goes to Firefox, and then Firefox Central, not sure why yours is different.
<CheeseBurgerMan> dydimustk: open Katapult and press Ctrl+C
<dydimustk> CheeseBurgerMan: are there supposed to be preferences somewhere
<dydimustk> AHHHH
<CheeseBurgerMan> dydimustk: yes! :D
<dydimustk> that's what I was looking for!
<dydimustk> thanks!
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome. :)
<doppelganger> man, i have no clue what i'm doin
<dydimustk> glorious!
<CheeseBurgerMan> doppelganger: Half the fun is figuring out what you're doing. :)
<doppelganger> agean- whats the easiest way to change the whole look of my taskbar?
<doppelganger> thats all in kubuntu that i really want to change
<CheeseBurgerMan> What is the 'whole look'?
<doppelganger> but i want button and all to change...  preferably of someone else's making
<doppelganger> i want a new Kde start button, and just a classier feel to it
<aegeanlinux> kbfx is good
<lucas> i have an 1 GB .tar.gz file, which I can't extract with Ark coz it crashes. Is there a way to extract this file using the console?
<CheeseBurgerMan> For the button, you can either change /usr/share/icons/<iconset>/<size>/kmenu.png, or you can use KBFX. For the background, you can find many at http://kde-look.org
<doppelganger> when i do that search like you said, it just comes up with kbfxvista
<unix_infidel> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<aegeanlinux> yes tar -xvf {{FILE}}
<unix_infidel> !gzip
<ubotu> I know nothing about gzip - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<unix_infidel> lol.
<CheeseBurgerMan> doppelganger: kbfxvista is the right applet
<doppelganger> and it puts it down at the bottom, and its all squished up and ugly lookin
<CheeseBurgerMan> doppelganger: OK then, change the kmenu.png
<lucas> which are the commands to extract a tar.gz file?
<aegeanlinux> tar -xvf {file}
<SpAwN> well ktorrent is kinda not working good...no matter what ports im using its slow as hell......so i installed sun-javafrom the repos and azureus ......but azureus doesnt work right...it just loads...but no user interface comes up...how can i fix this
<lucas> (it's a big one-- dunno if that makes a difference)
<aegeanlinux> replace {file} with the file name
<doppelganger> i was under the impression that it was just going to change the whole thing
<doppelganger> i dunno...  i dunno what i'm sayin
<lucas> aegeanlinux: its not .tar, its tar.gz
<doppelganger> i see screenies of people's desktops with these sweet taskbars and stuff
<doppelganger> i just want some taskbar lovin
<lucas> aegeanlinux: shall i first convert tar.gz into tar?
<aegeanlinux> tar can do .tar.gz and .tar.bz2
<aegeanlinux> don't need too
<chopin> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lucas> aegeanlinux k th
<lucas> x
<aegeanlinux> lucas, is it working?
<lucas> aegeanlinux: yeah :)
<lucas> aegeanlinux: slowly, but working
<scythe> any body have kubuntu or ubuntu installed on a laptop here ?
<aegeanlinux> lucas: Just a handy hint for next time ;) tar can do .tar.bz .tar.bz2 and .tar.gz too
<lucas> aegeanlinux: kewl
<scythe> I am having problems with speedstep that has me completely flummoxed
<doppelganger> is "kicker" what you guys call the taskbar in kubuntu?
<aegeanlinux> yes
<doppelganger> weird name.. lol
<doppelganger> but..  hmm
<aegeanlinux> You get used to it after a while ;)
<doppelganger> so...  i guess i just want a cool kicker
<aegeanlinux> :D yes
<doppelganger> i don't want a whole dang theme, just a cool kicker
<lucas> doppelganger: try enabling transparency ;)
<aegeanlinux> yes, that is correct
<scythe> is there a way to add icon zooming like on a mac?
<doppelganger> i want...  sorta like a Vista-esque kicker, with a sweet start button
<doppelganger> hehe
<aegeanlinux> kde-look.org
<aegeanlinux> done
<lucas> doppelganger: kbfx
<doppelganger> god i feel like an idiot
<aegeanlinux> so your not the only one ;)
<aegeanlinux> why?
<doppelganger> i don't understand kbfx though....
<aegeanlinux> is it on your kicker yet?
<doppelganger> when i put that thing down on the kicker or whatever...   its...  just like a little button
<doppelganger> that does nothing
<aegeanlinux> You need to do the setting in kcontrol
<aegeanlinux> *settings
<lucas> doppelganger: it should open the kmenu...
<doppelganger> it does jack, lol
<aegeanlinux> and then remove and add the kbfx applet
<aegeanlinux> or restart KDE
<doppelganger> i haven't restarted KDE since i installed kbfx... maybe thats it
<aegeanlinux> __could__ be
<doppelganger> (?)
<pestilence> i'm using klibido with newshosting.  everytime i update a group it expires all the messages and comes up empty.  anybody know what the deal is?
<lucas> doppelganger: just kill kicker
<lucas> aegeanlinux: right?
<doppelganger> just wondering how i will get it back if i do
<lucas> no need to restart
<aegeanlinux> lucas : yes, just go into konsole
<doppelganger> ok
<aegeanlinux> lucas: This is linux
<lucas> :-)
<scythe> anyone in here have breezy installed on a laptop, I could use some help with controlling speedstep
<pestilence> i have breezy on this laptop, but haven't bothered with speedstep
<scythe> dang
<pestilence> i mean, whatever is installed by default, that's what i have.
<doppelganger> brb ;p
<scythe> it wont run at full speed without acpid running, but it steps way down when I close the screen and use an external moniter
<pestilence> hmm
<scythe> I just want to know how I disable that sensor (gotta do it in software, I am not breaking a HW sensor to just get it working right)
<pestilence> i don't understand why it won't run at full speed without acpid
<scythe> its a sony and without acpid starting (took it out of /etc/rc2.d) I could only run at 600 mhz, not 1.2ghz
<scythe> after I started it manually, it bumped up to 1.2ghz immediately
<pestilence> so, if you look in /etc/acpi/
<doppelganger> ok kicker, lets do this
<pestilence> there are the scripts which control the actions taken
<scythe> right, brb, gotta go get the laptop, im on the mac right now
<doppelganger> ugh. bah
<scythe> back
<pestilence> so of particular interest might be /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<pestilence> it forces dpms on, dunno if that coincides with the throttling
<scythe> wow, just cat'd lid.sh, no clue what it actually says
<pestilence> after you close the lid, try running "xset dpms force off"
<scythe> wish i spoke better scripting:)
<pestilence> see if that unthrottles the cpu
<pestilence> i don't think it should, though.  i thought dpms was strictly a monitor thing.
<aegeanlinux> whats bad?
<scythe> thanks
<Hawkwind> Anyone know if there are xen kernels in Kubuntu and if so, what file name they use ?
<aegeanlinux> doppelganger:  whats bad?
<aegeanlinux> Hawkwind: Xen kernel???
<scythe> the wife is looking at it now.  I dont have the external stuff near, so I will have to test later.
<doppelganger> well...  i dunno
<Hawkwind> aegeanlinux: Yes, xen, for running virtual machines
<Whil> xen?
<Whil> Hawkwind: why not use wmware?
<doppelganger> i understand from what you said that i can configure that button
<Hawkwind> Because xen is many times faster
<doppelganger> but that button is ugly as all sin
<Whil> Hawkwind: or qemu
<Hawkwind> vmware and qemu are super slow compared to xen
<aegeanlinux> What do you mean by ugly?
<doppelganger> says like "gnu linux" or something on it, and it's all squinched up
<Whil> Hawkwind: okay i have never heard of xen for any ubuntu
<doppelganger> barely even readable
<Hawkwind> Whil: Xen is huge in Debian.  It's widely used
<aegeanlinux> doppelganger: Why not change it?
<Whil> Hawkwind: hmmmmm i dunno
<doppelganger> i want more than a button i guess
<aegeanlinux> Hawkwind: why not compile your own?
<Hawkwind> aegeanlinux: If I have to I will, but I'd rather use prebuilt deb packages
<doppelganger> i'd like the whole "kicker" redone
<aegeanlinux> There are sets that come with kicker backgrounds and everything
<scythe> actually, there is some -unthrottle stuff in the script (lid.sh)
<doppelganger> where are such things
<doppelganger> hehe
<doppelganger> and are they easy to install
<aegeanlinux> www.kde-look.org
<aegeanlinux> simple
<doppelganger> oh, well, i've found them there
<aegeanlinux> just changing kicker settings and kbfx settings
<doppelganger> but....   i havent' seen any instructions on how to install one on kdfx.org
<aegeanlinux> the kbfx site has some to
<aegeanlinux> You just tar -xvf the file you download
<aegeanlinux> and set kbfx to that pathc
<aegeanlinux> *path
<doppelganger> where do i configure kbfx?
<doppelganger> or "set to that path"
<doppelganger> i guess
<doppelganger> thats what confused me at first...  i couldn't find what i thought was going to be a program anywhere in my menus
<aegeanlinux> kcontrol is your friend
<doppelganger> lemme type that and see what it even is  ;P
<doppelganger> crap, sorry agaen
<doppelganger> says i'mm unregistered and can't chat
<h3sp4wn> apt-get moo
<aegeanlinux> s'all good
<jfields> i hate to ask this question in here... but i have a client that uses dialup .. and only uses it like once a month.... is there any provider that doesnt require a damn credit card and offers a limited totally free service
<h3sp4wn> jfields: Does he live close to you ?
<jfields> yes... lol
<jfields> but that will not work.. haha
<doppelganger> how do i register my nick
<Hobbsee> !register > doppelganger
<h3sp4wn> jfields: Connect the two places with wifi
<h3sp4wn> jfields: 2 good antenna's and routers
<h3sp4wn> jfields: Maybe ask somewhere else thats what I would do
<doppelganger_> woot, ok
<aegeanlinux> got it?
<h3sp4wn> !moo
<ubotu> I know nothing about moo - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<doppelganger_> yassah
<doppelganger_> =)
<aegeanlinux> you like?
<SpAwN> should i manualy install java to get azureus to work??
<doppelganger_> check pm aegean
<aegeanlinux> gotcha
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-bin (with aptitude)
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<SpAwN> i installed it b4 with adept
<SpAwN> should i uninstall with that 1st?
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Toss the GUI's man :P
<scythe> how do i restart x server?
<Hawkwind> scythe: ctrl-alt-backspace
<aegeanlinux> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Use CLI to install things :P
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, hehe
<scythe> hmm... i tried that
<scythe> brb, gotta reboot
<Hawkwind> Reboot ?
<Hawkwind> You're using Windows ?
<DarkAudit> oh the pain :)
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to use an xscreensaver for kscreensaver.  For example, I'd like to use the pacman screensaver.  How would one go about doing this?
<Hobbsee> Ertain: install xscreensaver kscreensaver-xsavers
<Ertain> Right-o then.
* Ertain looks for pack.
<Ertain> Already installed.
<ubuntu> ;] 
<scythe> nope, the ctrl-alt-backspace wasn't working to reboot x
<Ertain> Is it as easy as copying/linking certain *.desktop files?
<scythe> and i could have killed it, but it didn't occure to me
<digitalslacker> could somebody tell me how to turn off power saving in Dapper? I don't want my monitor falling asleep on me
<Hawkwind> digitalslacker: Look in kcontrol or in systemsettings
<Hawkwind> digitalslacker: Probably something there for sure in one of those two
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, sudo update-alternatives --config java fixed the problem thanks
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: No problems
<digitalslacker> Hawkwind: tried that. It works, but it keeps destroying my resolution in xorg.conf, so is there something in a config file somewhere that I can change?
<Hawkwind> digitalslacker: Not sure.  I set mine in xscreensaver and it doesn't go to sleep on me
<digitalslacker> Hawkwind: yeah, that could be a problem since I don't use screensavers. I need the desktops to be visible to customers at all times
<actinic> lets see some of your desktop screenies
<actinic> mine with working lm-sensors & gkrellm: ftp://oberon.gotdns.com/mist2.jpg
<abattoir> digitalslacker: the resolution is changed even if the 'Size, Orientation...' tab, in the Display section has the resolution you want?
<digitalslacker> abattoir: yes, it takes down the entire xorg.conf and replaces it with one that's so stripped down I wouldn't know where to begin to fill in all the blanks
<scythe> no go on lid.sh edits that comment out dpms
<scythe> grr, back to the building block
<digitalslacker> any other ideas on turning off the power saving?
<abattoir> digitalslacker: i guess, you have also tried turning it off, allow it to change your xorg.conf, and then replace it w/ the old xorg.conf...?
<abattoir> because, i cant seem to find a section for 'power' in xorg.conf
<digitalslacker> abattoir: yeah, I tried replacing it, but it the power saving comes right back. I didn't see anything for power in xorg.conf either
<digitalslacker> it doesn't make any sense really
<abattoir> digitalslacker: btw, i dont see why you'd need admin priviledges... really
<abattoir> hence xorg.conf shouldnt be touched
<abattoir> digitalslacker: Kcontrol->Peripherals->Display right?
<digitalslacker> 2 of the 3 systems I use myself on a regular basis are running Dapper. One was a straight dapper install and the other was upgraded. The upgraded one works fine, but I adjusted that in Breezy and the setting carried over
<interfear> can someone tell me how to install a pcf font so bitchx looks right in gnome terminal
<interfear> when i install nexus font in universe it doesnt work
<digitalslacker> abattoir: yes, that's one of the ways I tried changing it
<interfear> or synpatic rather
<abattoir> digitalslacker: well, if you dont touch, the Administrator mode button, xorg.conf shouldnt be touched
<ken> does anyone know how i can control my client desktop on a samba network?
<abattoir> digitalslacker: for me, power mgmt. works w/o having to get into Administrator mode
<digitalslacker> I'm fairly certain I tried that, but I'll try again, make sure I didn't just screw with something else before and not remember
<scythe> got it working, thanx
<abattoir> digitalslacker: as far as i can see, only the h/w tab there requires admin. priv., quite rightly
<scythe> I made a backup of the script, then when I restored it, i forgot to comment out the dpms line
<ken> i was wondering if someone could give me a hand on working with a samba network
<scythe> that wasnt the fix though, I copied the dpms and the unthrottle lines into the first if statement just before the done
<scythe> that worked
<digitalslacker> abattoir: trying it again, so I need to leave it idle for a little while. The resolutions don't seem to have been changed anywhere, so I'll have to see
<abattoir> digitalslacker: first enable it, chg. to 1 min., see if it works, then disable it...
<abattoir> you'll know quicker :P
<frode_> Hi all
<aegeanlinux> Hey frode_
<digitalslacker> oops, closed the wrong window
<actinic> ken, samba link:  http://www.qnd-guides.net/qnd-samba.html
<actinic> don't know much about it
<abattoir> digitalslacker: tried the 1 min. thing?
<actinic> here's another: http://samba.netfirms.com/sambconf.htm
<scythe> anyone here have a sony laptop with a ms reader?  Have you gotten it to work under dapper, breezy?
<abattoir> scythe: ms reader ?
<abattoir> oh ok sorry
<scythe> built in memorystick (that evil encrypted pos that they developed)
<Ertain> Hello once again, everyone.  I'm still tryingt to figure out how to use the pacman screensaver with kscreensaver.  I have written a *.desktop file and put it in the /usr/share/applnk/System/ScreenSavers directory, but it still won't pick it up as a screensaver.
<abattoir> scythe: vaio model?
<scythe> t-250
<digitalslacker> abattoir: yeah, turned it on at 1 minute and worked normally and turned it back off, which it seems to be working after 1 minute
<scythe> the only os that has been able to read (and not wright) to it was a freebsd based live cd
<Ertain> Okay, I now have it recognized.  Now all I need to do is catagorize it.
<abattoir> digitalslacker: so it works fine?
<scythe> and that was sporadic at best
<digitalslacker> so far it seems to be working as I hoped
<abattoir> scythe: i think model names are more complicated than that...
<abattoir> but see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/SonyVGN-FE11H
<abattoir> one tester says it works
<scythe> abatoir, its a vgn-t250
<dr_willis_> scythe,  my old Vaio-Gr390 worked.. but its old. :P not tried a newer sony. My Compaq - i cant tet any of the memory-stick slots working.
<scythe> yeah, this one is odd... i think it is connected throught the pcmcia bus
<scythe> heard that someone got it working by throwing scsi commands at it, but that is above my skill
<scythe> every time i find a howto get it to work, it doesnt work
<ken> actinic, i have the network set up, and i can browse through the file system of my client, i was wondering if there was a way to gain complete control over my client
<ken> like view the desktop, i guess
<scythe> ken, have you tried a vpn server / client setup?
<dr_willis_> ken,  vnc is handy also for such tasks
<scythe> vnc, not vpn, ignore my last post :)
<ken> no, i haven't tried vnc
<dr_willis_> if its a linux to linux box - that freenx is niceer i hear.. but i use vnc for all sorts of neat things
<scythe> and if its a windows box you are trying to control, terminal server
<ken> they both run dapper
<dr_willis_> you can start a remote x 'session' on  say alt-ctrl-f8 if ya set things up right also. :P
<ken> should i be able to find a guide to vnc?
<dr_willis_> dozen ways to do it.
<dr_willis_> depends ion exactly what you need the thing to do.
<dr_willis_> vnc is rather trivial in its basic ussage.
<ken> i'm not going to get real into it, i just want to be able to view my clients desktop on my computer
<scythe> most all vnc clients will do that
<dr_willis_> ken,  viewing the desktop as THEY also view it - can take a little more setting up.
<dr_willis_> gnome has that feature, not sure if kde has it also.
<dr_willis_> but i find that way of doing vnc - slows down the system a lot more then if you just 'ssh in' and start a new vnc session (thats hidden)
<scythe> it does, but I am not looking at a linux desktop right now
<dr_willis_> windows vnc - shares the existing desktiop. thats the only way it can do it. :)
<ken> so it is possible?
<dr_willis_> depends on what they are running.
<dr_willis_> windows - vnc can do it - trivially.
<ken> but dapper can not?
<dr_willis_> linux - vnc can do it.. or freenx.
<dr_willis_> gnome - has such a feature built in.
<ken> i'm running gnome
<dr_willis_> gnome has a built in vnc server/client thang.
<dr_willis_> that makes it rather trivial (but slow from what ive seen)
<ken> so how do i access the vnc thing, in gnome?
<ken> nevermind, figured it out
<ken> thanks a lot
<dr_willis_> when in doubt read the fine gnome manuals. :)
<dr_willis_> the kde default viewer client is called.. krdc or some similer hard to rember name., :)
<dr_willis_> seems people like to change what they call 'vnc' when its really vnc. :) sounds nicer to call it kde-remote-desktop or somthing I guess
<actinic> so i drag my UT script file to the desktop
<actinic> where's the ut icon?
<actinic> all it shows is kind of like a txt file
<actinic> no 'U' icon
<actinic> i right click on properties and point it to the proper png file
<actinic> no go
<dr_willis_> a script file is a text file aint it. :P
<actinic> yes, but it's executable
<scythe> chmod the file then
<actinic> why, isn't it already chmoded by virtue i can click ... it executes
<actinic> ?
<actinic> and the properties say it's executable
<dr_willis_> why would you expect it to have  a UT icon? if its just a script..
<scythe> oh, I thought you meant that it wasnt when you said but its exc...
<actinic> because that's how other distros do it
<actinic> and ... there's a bug in Kubuntu
<dr_willis_> I cant recall ever seeing it.
<scythe> welcome to debian(ish) jk
<Hobbsee> actinic: there are many bugs.  which one is this?
<dr_willis_> what makes it different from any other script?
<actinic> can't get rid of automatic preview
<actinic> this seems to impede display of custom icons on the desktop
<actinic> it's been recreated numerous times by other users
<actinic> don't believe me?  drag a txt file to the desktop
<actinic> try disabling automatic preview
<dr_willis_> personally i dont put ANY icons on the desktop. :)
<scythe> could you put a small png on your desktop and link it to the script?
<actinic> well there's a solution
<scythe> or other way round
<actinic> lol
<dr_willis_> or not worry about trivial things like icons. :P
<scythe> hehe
<actinic> just don't put icons on the desktop, regardless of how inconveient that may be
<actinic> if there's a bug, steer around it
<dr_willis_> i fond icons on the desktop to be the sign of a cluttered mind. :P
<actinic> or a bugged distro :)
<scythe> anyone know of a way to make kicker act like mac osx dock?
<actinic> in this case Kubuntu
<actinic> Hobbsee, what are some of the critical bugs you can link me to?
<Hobbsee> actinic: critical bugs?  hmmm...
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> set the status for critical, and hit search
<actinic> how 'bout K ubuntu?
<actinic> or the same thing?
<Hobbsee> actinic: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs list most kubuntu bugs, but the same thing
<actinic> or is there a KDE bug report method
<Hobbsee> no, it's at the same place as ubuntus
<actinic> it's hard to know whether it's distro or KDE related
<Hobbsee> actinic: could be either, i'm not sure.  bugs.kde.org is KDE place for bus
<Hobbsee> *bugs
<Hobbsee> file it there - see if they tell you if it's a kde related problem
<OOD> scythe: yes it's possible, but the app is alled kxdocker
<abattoir> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<abattoir> scythe: ^^^^
<actinic> i'll show you a screenshot in a moment
<dr_willis_> innovative?
<scythe> looking it up now
<actinic> ftp://oberon.gotdns.com/mist4.jpg  <--- lovely, isn't it?
<bob1973> anyone use kubuntu on a tablet pc? with the pen?
<OOD> actinic: uh, what about it?
<actinic> no UT icon
<actinic> you know, the "u"
<OOD> thougt it was a regular txt file :P
<Desh> Using wlassistant is basically like wusing iwconfig in the terminal, right? Except in this case wlassistant takes what you enters and does the appropriate iwconfig commands intself?
<bob1973> I have a new gateway tablet and everything works great except I can't seem to find out how to make the pen work ?
<actinic> it's executable
<actinic> you should be able to assign ANY icon
<OOD> you tried, and you can't ?
<actinic> many times
<actinic> try it yourself
<actinic> drag a *.txt file to the desktop
<actinic> try changing the icon to kate, kwrite, whatever ...
<actinic> you'll find you can't either
<OOD> i don't think this is a bug
<actinic> oh?
<actinic> it works in other distros just fine
<OOD> with kde?
<actinic> yes
<actinic> kanotix, pclinuxos, ...
<actinic> what gives you the impression it isn't a bug?
<actinic> you've had similar dealings?
<actinic> success in assigning icons?
<actinic> trial & error?
<OOD> since you can make a shortcut to the text file and give that an app
<actinic> ry it
<OOD> give that an icon*
<actinic> err try it
<actinic> yourself
<actinic> report back
<scythe> kxdocker looks slick, downloading it now :)
<OOD> actinic: k i got an icon
<actinic> steps please
<scythe> thankx for the tip
<actinic> thanks
<amundsen> hi
<OOD> right click desktop, click: link to application
<OOD> then link the script, and give it an icon by right clicking it and clicking the box
<fazex> hi guys
<fazex> Is this a good place to ask about a driver install problem?
<actinic> how do you link to script?
<OOD> eh, i take it that the ut2004 it a script that launches the game
<actinic> correct
<amundsen> i'm having a problem with the latest versions of KDE. I remember that in older version, there was an "icon zooming" option in for the desktop panel, but with tha actual "mouserover effect" it desappeared
<amundsen> does anyone know something about this ?
<fazex> Can someone help with a video driver question? When I install a new NVIDIA kernel and start my xserver it works perfectly but when i reboot it tells me that my NVIDIA kernel version does not match my X server version. How do I tell it to use my new NVIDIA kernel and not the old one?
<OOD> actinic: right click desktop, select link to application, go to the third tab, and browse for the script and select it
<actinic> go it
<actinic> err got it!
<actinic> looks like you can't simply drag & drop
<amundsen> can anyone help me ?
<amundsen> please
<actinic> thanks man
<OOD> actinic: no problem
<OOD> amundsen: you want to have bigger icons on the desktop?
<dr_willis_> just make a panel for ya launchers :)
<dominatrix> ok, i just created a FAT32 Partition so i can transfer files from linux to windows, and every time i click on it that it "could not mount on device" and "cant find in /etc/fstab/ or etc/mtab/" any ideas?
<fazex> So any run into this problem?
<dr_willis_> make a correct fstab entry for it
<OOD> fazex: you're not installing an nvidia kernel, you're installing a kernel module, i take it you downloaded the driver from the nvida site right?
<dr_willis_> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<dominatrix> dr_willis: thanks
<amundsen> OOD: i want the panel icons become bigger just when the mouse cursor stays over them
<fazex> yes
<dr_willis_> i just use that tool that lets windows read/write Ext2/3 filesystems. and keep my data on linux drives
<OOD> fazex: the problem is, the default kernel module with the nvidia driver doesn't match your kernel
<OOD> fazex: you can either compile it to match your kernel, or get it from the repository like this:
<OOD> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<OOD> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dr_willis_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<OOD> i'm done explaining, that's all there is too it :P
<amundsen> OOD:  i want the panel icons become bigger just when the mouse cursor stays over them
<devlin-> What difference would it make changing from the i386 kernel to the i686?
<dr_willis_> i recall that effect... hated it. :)
<whizz-> what can i use to join split files like the ones found on usenet?
<OOD> amundsen: hmm. i'm don't know anything about that, sorry
<ilda> will dpkg willingly downgrade packages with just the -i switch?
<dejot> hi
<dejot> can anyone tell me where the konquerer saves the cookies?
<ilda> i have this cd with saved packages, some of which were in the new install,   i did dpkg -i *.deb   and it is saying 'warning downgrading debconf' amongst others...  ?
<dive-o> total newbie question on the way: what's the preferred way of convincing kubuntu to run at a higher resolution? it seems to think the max this setup can handle is 1024x768, which isn't accurate, and I'm not sure where to change that (I come from a mainly BSD background, so I'm used to just editing XF86Config...)
<dr_willis_> you can edit the xorg.conf
<dr_willis_> but what dio ya need to edit it to be?
<dive-o> 1280x1024 is what I'm used to
<dr_willis_> Hmm - odd that id dident get that res right.
<dr_willis_> could rerun the X configuration tool.
<dr_willis_> !fixres
* devlin- (another noob) just goes to "system settings" "display"
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dive-o> devlin: did that, it maxes at 1024x768.
<dr_willis_> it may be it thinks the monitor can only handle that.
<devlin-> well I did preface it with I'm a newbie lol
<dive-o> dunno, Xorg under other OS's will run just fine at 1280x1024
<dr_willis_> if using ati or nvidia cards. install the proper drivers for the card. then try to recongiorue
<dr_willis_> ya could always check out the other x configs and try them.
<dr_willis_> they should be mostly compatiable.
<dive-o> good point... need to find an amd64 driver for a geforce 7800GT
<actinic> OOD, the nvidia binary howto says *not* to install nvidia-xconfig
<dive-o> are we talking the drivers straight from the vendor, or something else?
<devlin-> I've got a weird video prob too... apparently something tells my login screen I have a much bigger display than I really do, but once KDE loads its fine...
<OOD> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<actinic> quote: " DO NOT install either package in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS because it will remove nvidia-glx. These programs are now provided in nvidia-glx."
<dr_willis_> kde can have settings on a per user basis as to what res to use.
<OOD> actinic: it's not a package
<dr_willis_> changes it on the fly.
<dr_willis_> odd that X is getting it wrong however.
<devlin-> its a pain because often I have to scroll around to find the login box..
<actinic> "If you are running Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger, then install nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig. DO NOT install either package in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS because it will remove nvidia-glx. These programs are now provided in nvidia-glx."
<OOD> sudo nvidia-xconfig doesn't install that package, it sets xorg.conf to use the nv driver
<actinic> kind of confusing
<dejot> nobody knows where the konqueror cookies are located?
<dive-o> hmm
<dr_willis_> better off to do a clean install. :P
<dr_willis_> dejot,  i would guess in the .kde/share/apps or similer dir.
<dive-o> looks like I don't even have synaptic
<OOD> actinic: sudo nvidia-xconfig and sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig are 2 different things
<dr_willis_> Kubuntu has its own variant.
<dejot> dr_willis_: can be, thanks
<actinic> i wish the howto was more clear on this
<dive-o> dr_willis: the add/remove programs thing, I assume?
<actinic> thanks
<dr_willis_>  installing the nvidia drivers is about a 3 line cut/paste fromn the howto job. :P
<OOD> actinic: it's the same thing as sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, i remember the other line better :)
<actinic> :)
<actinic> lol, then just show 3 lines to cut & paste
<actinic> and forget the rest
<OOD> it's 2, and i did
<bob1973> how can I make my tablet pen work in kubuntu?
<dive-o> dr_willis: aye, you're correct, I didn't read down far enough. Sorry.
<actinic> if you're going to compile, if you're running, if you've got the right version ...
<actinic> it's those 'if's' which always getcha :)
<dive-o> hmm, nvidia-glx-config enable errors out saying my config has been changed
<dive-o> guess I need to find the original and diff it
<actinic> so what's your glxgears -printfps showing?
<dr_willis_> 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.5 fps :)
<dive-o> haven't restarted X, but I'll give it a shot
<dive-o> dive@ender:/etc/X11$ glxgears -printfps
<dive-o> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<actinic> wow, and you still suck in games!
<dr_willis_> cover up the glxgears window  with another window and watch the FPS go way up! :)
<actinic> :)
<actinic> about 7500 fps here
<actinic> 6600GT
<actinic> pci-e
<actinic> opteron 146 @ 2.7 ghz
<devlin-> Ubuntu/Kubuntu by default installs with the i386 version of the linux kernel, I have a 1.7Ghz Celeron would I see any performance improvement switching my kernel to the i686 one?
<dive-o> 7800GT pci-e here, 4200x2 @ 2.2ghz per core
* devlin- wants antinic's PC!
<actinic> nice system there dive-o ... why are u running linux, lol
<bob1973> does anyone have experience with a tablet pc in kubuntu ? i could use some help
<actinic> that's a gaming system
<Eeyore> ! dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dive-o> actinic: because while gaming is great on this box, I just can't stand windows as an all-purpose OS.
<unix_infidel> bob1973: linux isnt ready for the tablet pc....
<Eeyore> ! mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eeyore> ! movie
<ubotu> I know nothing about movie - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis_> unix_infidel,  that Nokia 770 is a tablet that runs linux. :)
<Eeyore> ! win32
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32 - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<dive-o> actinic: FreeBSD has a weird bug with my gigabit chipset that hangs large transfers after a while, and NetBSD is just plain funky on this machine
<unix_infidel> dr_willis_: anyone can make proprietary hardware and make custom drivers for it with the money.
<lucas> which is the command to install sun-java5-jdk package? apt-get what else?
<actinic> dive-o, understandable
<unix_infidel> dr_willis_: also, it has none of the features which make a tablet pc worth buying, that's a tablet, not a tablet pc.
<actinic> just today my win box almost got hosed going to a 'jacked' website
<actinic> know what is was?  http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com
<dive-o> any hints on where to look to figure out what changed in my xorg config that's annoying nvidia-glx-config?
<actinic> i'm sure we'll hear more about it tomorrow
<lucas> dive-o: what card?
<dive-o> lucas: pci-e 7800GT
<lucas> dive-o: excelent
<lucas> dive-o: give me a min
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a 3rd party repo where i can download postgresql-8.1 debs for ubuntu?
<actinic> temp3:     +35.5C  (high =   +65C, hyst =   +60C)   sensor = thermistor
<unix_infidel> this is just for testing purposes so i'd much rathe rnot compile.
<lucas> dive-o: go to ` Section "Device" 
<lucas> dive-o: tell me when there
<dive-o> Section "Device" A specifically?
<Eeyore> ! xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<actinic> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<martynda> hi, how do i pick a previous version of the kernel to boot to? currently have 2.6.15-26, need to boot to 15-25
<Eeyore> ! w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aegeanlinux_> what about xine?
<aegeanlinux_> !xine
<dive-o> I've got the normal Device section, but not one with an A tag
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux_> lol, i see
<lucas> dive-o: thats ok
<lucas> dive-o: what do u have in there?
<dive-o> lucas: want me to paste in msg so as not to spam the channel?
<dive-o> it's only three lines, but hey :)
<lucas> im not registered
<lucas> can u wait a min?
<lucas> ill be back
<dive-o> sure
<unix_infidel> anyone know where i can find postgresql 8.1 debs for debian / ubuntu?
<luc45> dive-o im back
<luc45> dive-o: now u can pvt-msg me
<dive-o> whoops, I'm not registered either.
<luc45> dive-o lolol
<dive-o> didn't know privmsg was restricted on freenode, when did that happen?
<dive-o> lemme login to my mailserver
<easynintendo> hey is anyone here familiar with amarok?
<Hawkwind> dive-o: Many months ago
<luc45> dive-o: use /msg nickserv register <passworg>
<aegeanlinux_> yes
<easynintendo> is there a way to setup amarok to always be in repeat playlist mode?
<aegeanlinux_> I use amarok all the time
<aegeanlinux_> listening to music now
<easynintendo> because every time i run it or change playlists i have to manually change it
<easynintendo> as it is now
<luc45> dive-o: then /msg nickserv identify <same passwort>
* aegeanlinux_ thinks thats normal
<easynintendo> yes i know thats normal but i want to change it
<easynintendo> is it possible?
<aegeanlinux_> so, you want to change it to do ...
<easynintendo> i want amarok to always no matter whether i reload it or load a different playlist to stay in repeat all mode
<easynintendo> basically to loop whatever playlist ive got loaded over and over until i change it
<easynintendo> i have to manually choose repeat> playlist now
<dive-o> amarok didn't want to play a stream I was trying to listen to :(
<aegeanlinux_> Thats the only way to change ... Look in options
<easynintendo> dive-o what sort of stream?
<sotired> hello
<OOD> hey
<Whil> hiya
<sotired> im having this damn problem with ./configure
<aegeanlinux_> dive-o: what type of strean
<Smonkey> And that problem would be?
<aegeanlinux_> sotired: what's your problem?
<aegeanlinux_> Smonkey: lols
<dive-o> aegeanlinux: www.jungletrain.net's 64k stream
<dive-o> shoutcast
<easynintendo> dive-o, try VLC media player
<easynintendo> it handles shoutcast streams VERY well
<aegeanlinux_> dive-o: I shall try it here
<easynintendo> at least in windows it does
<Whil> any advice on what to use for windows media streams?
<easynintendo> no clue in linux
<aegeanlinux_> works fine here
<aegeanlinux_> http://stream1.jungletrain.net:8000/listen.pls
<easynintendo> if you have the win32 codecs VLC can play windows media streams
<aegeanlinux_> Yes, helix engine
<easynintendo> but im not sure how well
<doppelganger_> sup ;P
<aegeanlinux_> with amarok
<Eeyore> w32
<Eeyore> !s32
<ubotu> I know nothing about s32 - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Eeyore> ! w32
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32 - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux_> dive-o: http://stream1.jungletrain.net:8000/listen.pls
<easynintendo> !win32
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32 - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Eeyore> ! win32
<Whil> I do but I'm having a heck of a time getting them to play. says no picture
<aegeanlinux_> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<doppelganger_> i'm gonna try and install a them real quick aegean, just for fucks sake
<easynintendo> LOL
<doppelganger_> lol, brb
<Eeyore> ! win32codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codecs - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<sotired> sorry had to disconnect
<Eeyore> ! restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hawkwind> doppelganger_: ^^^^^^^^^^
<aegeanlinux_> doppelganger_: install what???
<sotired> ill pastebin my ./configure issue
<aegeanlinux_> thanks sotired
<dive-o> amarok says it's playing, but I'm not hearing anything. the default KDE crap from arts sounds fine
<aegeanlinux_> I am listening to it now
<doppelganger_> what? i'm not sure what yet, haha
<doppelganger_> just something spiffy
<doppelganger_> pick me out something badass ;p
<easynintendo> aegean
<aegeanlinux_> dive-o: what engine are you using
<aegeanlinux_> easynintendo: yes
<sotired> i get this when installing KXdocker http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17884
<aegeanlinux_> thanks sotired
<doppelganger_> nvm, i'll just go explore ;P
<easynintendo> any idea how long itll take amarok to catalog 119 gigs of MP3s into its collection?
<dr_willis_> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<aegeanlinux_> yes, about 30 mins
<sotired> aegeanlinux: No.... thank YOU!
<aegeanlinux_> mught be longer if its an old amarok
<easynintendo> you do realise i said 119 gigs not megs
<aegeanlinux_> install qt-dev
<easynintendo> 119 thousand megs
<easynintendo> lol
<aegeanlinux_> I know I know easynintendo
<easynintendo> lol ok just checking
<aegeanlinux_> sotired: install qt-dev
<easynintendo> would take winamp a good 8 hours
<easynintendo> to catalog it into its library
<easynintendo> believe me ive tried
<aegeanlinux_> and libjpeg-dev
<sotired> ive tried that
<sotired> it tells me something about broken packages
<dr_willis_> 119gb of music... of which you like 9 songs..
<dr_willis_> :P
<aegeanlinux_> Got no idea then
<easynintendo> aegean my amarok is 1.4.1-beta1
<aegeanlinux_> whats it say about broken packages?
<easynintendo> how old is it?
<aegeanlinux_> update you amarok to 1.4.1
<aegeanlinux_> not the beta
<aegeanlinux_> that uses inotify
<aegeanlinux_> so if you update one file it will rescan your whole collection
<Smonkey> easynintendo: It's not the size of the files that is going to matter, but how many their are.
<aegeanlinux_> real buggy
<easynintendo> 1.4.1 isnt in the repositories for my distro yet
<easynintendo> i use suse 10.1
<aegeanlinux_> abd 1.4.1 is nicer
<aegeanlinux_> *and
<aegeanlinux_> dang
<easynintendo> 1.4.1-beta1 is the latest
<aegeanlinux_> is it ??
<easynintendo> in 10.1 yes
<OOD> why are you in the kubuntu channel? lol
<easynintendo> because the suse channel is full of morons
<aegeanlinux_> I use aegean OOD
<easynintendo> who expect me to be an expert at the commandline
<aegeanlinux_> amarok is 1.4.1
<aegeanlinux_> beta finished i think
<aegeanlinux_> Amarok 'Fast Forward' 1.4.1
<aegeanlinux_> thats the homepage
<aegeanlinux_> Amarok "Fast Forward" 1.4.1-beta1 On The Road  is bellow that
<aegeanlinux_> http://amarok.kde.org/
<easynintendo> the build date on my amarok is june 19th 2006
<aegeanlinux_>  Tue Jul 11 05:33:25 2006 UTC
<vaka> i have amarok 1.4.1
<OOD> easynintendo: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Download
<aegeanlinux_> 1.4.1 is newer
<aegeanlinux_> trust me
<aegeanlinux_> it is
<aegeanlinux_> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amarok <--- look at the date of the source packages
<easynintendo> i understand that it may be newer
<easynintendo> but it isnt yet in the repos
<Search4Lancer> are there any programs I could use to recover deleted files?
<easynintendo> for my distro
<OOD> easynintendo: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Download
<OOD> posted it again :P
<easynintendo> OOD i am not an expert by any means
<easynintendo> id just as soon not try to manually install something
<OOD> just download the rpm and install it
<aegeanlinux_> Search4Lancer: not for ext3
<Hawkwind> Install an rpm ?
<Search4Lancer> bummer
<vaka> amarok 1.4.1 has a bug with the dinamic playlists
<sotired> what does it mean if it says break in red next to a package in adept?
<aegeanlinux_> Hawkwind: do you use deb
<Desh> Why would I get this when I run glxgears: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Hawkwind> Hopefully he's not installing rpms on Ubuntu
<aegeanlinux_> vaka: who cares, it works
<OOD> Hawkwind: no he's on Suse
<easynintendo> i can install a deb in suse though
<easynintendo> alien is awesome lol
<easynintendo> i used it to install my frostwire
<vaka> the columns in the playlist are mixed
<OOD> yea alien is great :D
<aegeanlinux_> I think you should use AegeanLinux (shameless plug) www.aegeanlinux.be
<easynintendo> lol wtf?
<easynintendo> you program aegean?
<Eeyore> Search4Lancer: what happened ?
<aegeanlinux_> compile
<easynintendo> perhaps you could figure out my problem installing cedega 5.2.1
<aegeanlinux_> sure
<easynintendo> it cant find /bin/sh , so it wont install
<easynintendo> which is odd considering bash is part of every base system on any distro
<Search4Lancer> Eeyore: deleted some downloaded photos and an archive file earlier today... now wishing I hadn't :-P Trying a jpeg recovery package right now...
<easynintendo> could me being on x86_64 affect that?
<aegeanlinux_> I agree
<aegeanlinux_> maybe
<easynintendo> its an i386 rpm
<easynintendo> there are no x64 builds of it
<easynintendo> and i lack the source code
<aegeanlinux_> cedega is a comercial app
<aegeanlinux_> like microsoft windows
<easynintendo> yes i know
<OOD> you can use an x86 version can't you?
<Eeyore> windows or linux Search4Lancer
<aegeanlinux_> yes
<easynintendo> yes but it wants /bin/sh when i try to install it
<easynintendo> which is bash
<easynintendo> it cant find it
<Search4Lancer> Eeyore: what channel is this again? ;-)
<aegeanlinux_> have you tried running it as root (GASP)
<easynintendo> lol
<easynintendo> im not that new to linux
<easynintendo> su is your friend =P
<easynintendo> or sudo in kubuntu
<easynintendo> as it were
<Eeyore> Search4Lancer: http://www.porcupine.org/forensics/tct.html
<aegeanlinux_> but have you tried it
<easynintendo> lol
<easynintendo> yes
<Search4Lancer> Eeyore: thanks - however, I never seem to be able to compile programs from their source code
<aegeanlinux_> Search4Lancer: I'll be here to help if you need it
<easynintendo> aegean, is there a way to recompile flash to be x64 compatible? or is there no source for it?
<easynintendo> i mean i got it working in suse fine because its in the repositories
<easynintendo> suse installs an i586 build of firefox, so flash works in it
<DaSkreech> easynintendo: Sure. Just grab the source
<aegeanlinux_> no
<easynintendo> flash isnt opensource
<aegeanlinux_> have to wait till the end of the year
<aegeanlinux_> flash is comming out with 64bit version soon
<aegeanlinux_> end of year
<easynintendo> cool
<easynintendo> does VMware work in x64 distros?
<aegeanlinux_> yes it does
<easynintendo> is that a preferable alternative to wine for getting windows apps that arent games working?
<easynintendo> wine doesnt like any of my programs lol
<aegeanlinux_> yes, it is called crossover office
<OOD> vmware isn't for gaming
<aegeanlinux_> they are the people who gave wine to the public
<easynintendo> OOD perhaps you need to read what i said again
<aegeanlinux_> you can get a free copy if you help them get a program to work in it
<easynintendo> a free copy of what?
<aegeanlinux_> crossover office pro
<easynintendo> oh
<easynintendo> is it better than wine?
<aegeanlinux_> yes
<aegeanlinux_> it runs office 2003 (mostly)
<aegeanlinux_> all except access
<aegeanlinux_> and visio
<easynintendo> will it allow an install of internet explorer 5.5 or newer so that yahoo messenger will work?
<easynintendo> wine doesnt
<aegeanlinux_> yes
<aegeanlinux_> it even has a wizard for installing explorer 6 & 5.5
<aegeanlinux_> and windows media player
<DaSkreech> easynintendo: Why do you want Yahoo messenger?
<easynintendo> can i get a link>?
<aegeanlinux_> there is a script for wine to install ie
<aegeanlinux_> http://www.codeweavers.com
<Hawkwind> ymessenger is yahoo messenger for Linux anyways.
<easynintendo> because theres no chatroom/file transfer/webcam capable yahoo client for linux that also supports voice
<easynintendo> no it is pager
<easynintendo> buddy list only
<Hawkwind> Gaim does it all.  You should use it
<easynintendo> gaim doesnt support yahoo 7.x file transfers or yahoo webcams at all
<easynintendo> nor voice
<johnsandman> is there a programm two compare two pics together for one pic ??
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: Gaim 2.0 ?
<aegeanlinux_> easynintendo: http://www.codeweavers.com
<OOD> webcam support won't work in wine
<easynintendo> gaim 2.0 is buggy and beta
<kakalto> If I were to copy all of a kubuntu install to another hard drive and stick it into another computer, how would kubuntu handle it?
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: I disagree
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: Gaim 2.0 has worked perfectly here for months
<easynintendo> and it fully supports yahoo 7.x file transfers, yahoo voice, voice in chatrooms and all of those other functions?
<Desh> Question, what does this mean in my Xorg.0.log file:
<Desh> II) Loading sub module "radeon"
<Desh> (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
<Desh> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
<easynintendo> cause thats not what the gaim website says
<easynintendo> ;)
<aegeanlinux_> easynintendo: you need to become an Advocate of a windows program
<aegeanlinux_> easynintendo: then you get a free pro copy
<aegeanlinux_> saves you $6y0
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: It doesn't support webcam stuff yet, but it will very soon
<aegeanlinux_> saves you $60
<easynintendo> an advocate?
<easynintendo> you mean dick with the program and make something run that didnt run before?
<easynintendo> does ANY exe count?
<easynintendo> or just major apps?
<aegeanlinux_> just find a program you want to advocate
<easynintendo> oh, is this crossover office an rpm installer?
<easynintendo> its a .sh
<easynintendo> so i do sh ./name.sh?
<easynintendo> as root?
<aegeanlinux_> you can get rpm deb or sh
<easynintendo> there is only a link for the sh
<aegeanlinux_> just ./*.sh as normal user
<easynintendo> on the site
<aegeanlinux_> are you an advocate?
<aegeanlinux_> 'case it dont look like you have pro
<aegeanlinux_> more of a demo
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: !! Hi
<easynintendo> heh ill just grab a torrent for pro cause im not about to spend all that time messing around lol
<easynintendo> torrent is my friend
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<aegeanlinux_> I can get you a link of pro
<easynintendo> but pro is time limited
<easynintendo> isnt it?
<aegeanlinux_> no, thats the demo
<easynintendo> oh
<easynintendo> is your link of 5.0.3?
<easynintendo> cause i found a torrent of 5.0
<easynintendo> thats almost done downloading
<aegeanlinux_> thats install-crossover-pro-5.0.3.sh
<OOD> warez monkeys -,-
<easynintendo> lol OOD linux is freeee
<easynintendo> why not get all my shit for it freeeeee too? =P
<OOD> crossoveroffice isnt
<easynintendo> lol
<easynintendo> so?
<OOD> ..nevermind
<DaSkreech> easynintendo: I think that is a good enough reason
<DaSkreech> easynintendo: Please take this conversation to offtpic
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu-offtopic
<easynintendo> its already been taken out of the room skreech
<DaSkreech> Cool
<easynintendo> are you an op or something?
<DaSkreech> No
<easynintendo> oh
<DaSkreech> However illegal activities are not to be discussed here
<DaSkreech> It's in the Code of Conduct
<easynintendo> actually hes not sending me anything that i couldnt get for free legally
<easynintendo> advocate a program and get the program free
<easynintendo> no catch
<easynintendo> apparently
<DaSkreech> :-)
<easynintendo> so then im fine either way =P
<DaSkreech> well in any case this is a support channel
<easynintendo> and i was getting support on getting yahoo to work in linux
<easynintendo> ;)
<DaSkreech> So lots of talking about subjects that are offtopic mask people asking for help
<DaSkreech> That's fine
<easynintendo> but wait
<DaSkreech> Everytime I looked here I saw torrent and pro
<DaSkreech> :)
<easynintendo> people actually need help in kubuntu? its got an idiot-proof installer and seems to do nearly everything for you
<easynintendo> ??
<OOD> easynintendo: you're kidding right?
<DaSkreech> easynintendo: Come here three times a week :)
<easynintendo> OOD wanna know the meaning of problems? try doing a stage1 gentoo install
<DaSkreech> you'll get asked about !mp3 like 4 times an hour
<easynintendo> makes suse and kubuntu seem like winblowz
<easynintendo> in terms of ease
<OOD> easynintendo: that's not what i meant
<OOD> people come here migrating from windows
<easynintendo> oh
<OOD> not knowing what a terminal is
<OOD> kubuntu still isn't all mouse button pressing
<dive-o> what all do I need to install to play dvds under kubuntu? (and general video files, for that matter)
<DaSkreech> hi raphink
<easynintendo> lol
<easynintendo> my bad
<DaSkreech> !DVD
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<raphink> hi DaSkreech
<_acesuares> dive-o: you might want to goolge easybuntu
<_acesuares> !easybuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about easybuntu - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<easynintendo> !easy ubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about easy ubuntu - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<easynintendo> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<easynintendo> lol
<OOD> lol
<DaSkreech> I take it everyone knows bug one?
<abattoir> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<aegeanlinux_> !pacman
<ubotu> I know nothing about pacman - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux_> !aegeanlinux
<ubotu> I know nothing about aegeanlinux - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux_> !suse
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<easynintendo> !slax
<ubotu> I know nothing about slax - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<easynintendo> !slackware
<ubotu> I know nothing about slackware - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<easynintendo> lol
<nixternal> ease on the spam please
<easynintendo> my bad sorry
<DaSkreech> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<_rince_> mrgn
<drgonzo> hello
<eniac_petrov> lo
<drgonzo> Is there any package in kubuntu that has all the ooo templates?
<blake_> heya
<blake_> Anyone know of a good theme package?
<DaSkreech> drgonzo: I don't think so
<drgonzo> ok thanks
<Hobbsee> blake_: see kdelook.org
<blake_> thanks :D
<abattoir> kde-look.org
<drgonzo> There is a whole slew of office related templates http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/User/template/ Here
<drgonzo> might be worth adding with default openoffice install? ( just a suggestion)
<DaSkreech> drgonzo: You can package it if you like :)
<drgonzo> ok, thanks again :)
<dive-o> hmm, no mplayer apt for ubuntu?
<dive-o> kmplayer-base is installed, but I'm not seeing it anywhere
<abattoir> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<abattoir> dive-o: do you have multiverse enabled?
<luc45> dive-o: kaffeine is better :)
<dive-o> not that I know of; I've been using ubuntu for about 2-3 hours now.
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dive-o> I'm from a BSD background... and kaffeine isn't playing what I'm trying to watch - just the audio, no video.
<luc45> dive-o: is it a dvd
<luc45> ?
<blake_> Hey how do you make your entire window transparent for Crystal?
<dive-o> no, though I did just do all the dvd stuff
<luc45> what is it?
<luc45> may i know? :p
<abattoir> dive-o: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu has more relevant info
<dive-o> dive@ender:/jane/wd3a/video/Firefly$ file Firefly\ -\ 1x08\ -\ Ariel.avi
<dive-o> Firefly - 1x08 - Ariel.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 704 x 384, 23.98 fps, video: XviD, audio: Dolby AC3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<dive-o> (/jane is a collection of NFS shares)
<luc45> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<luc45> go there. u need to install some libs
<blake_> Me?
<luc45> no
<luc45> dive-o
<abattoir> blake_: click on the icon in the windeco (top left corner) ->Configure Window behaviour-> Translucency
<blake_> ah sorry
<luc45> no prob
<blake_> awesome, thank you so much
<abattoir> blake_: you migh need to (define &) enable 'Composite' in xorg.conf
<abattoir> *might
<luc45> dive-o: got it?
<dive-o> not yet, I'm guessing I need to enable the multiverse thing first before it can find these
<luc45> yes
<dive-o> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu specifically
<ColonelKernel> so I can just type out a question then?
<luc45> just replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with this one: 	http://rapidshare.de/files/25705015/sources.list.html
<luc45> (dive-o)
<ColonelKernel> I have a problem connecting to my network
<sysrpl> if i wanted to see what files were modified in 2005 or 2004 where would be the regular expression for 'dir /usr -l -R|grep -e'(what goes here>"?
<luc45> div-o: do as u wish
<ColonelKernel> It says Connection Failed after I tried to connect to my network although the net was detected
<ColonelKernel> anybody?
<ColonelKernel> Wireless card is the Linksys WUSB54G but the card seems to be fine...
<Desh> Can someone help me with my fglrx driver? I get this error:
<Desh> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOSPC"
<Desh> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<Desh> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  removed 1 reserved context for kernel
<Desh> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x2000 at 0xb722c000
<ColonelKernel> I don't think anybody is helpin us n00bs here
<Desh> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<ColonelKernel> sorry lol
<Desh> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<Desh> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<Desh> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<Desh> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<Desh> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
<Desh> Damn, shoulda used pastebin, sorry
<ColonelKernel> can u help me tho?
<ColonelKernel> got an easier problem
<ColonelKernel> anybody anybody?
<Desh> What is your problem?
<ColonelKernel> I can't connect to my WLAN
<ColonelKernel> get the error Connection Failed
<Desh> ndiswrapper?
<ColonelKernel> didn't need it
<ColonelKernel> Kubuntu recognized it
<ColonelKernel> so it detected the networks and stuff
<ColonelKernel> but can't connect so far
<Desh> Oh, pastebin what you are trying, maybe I can help.
<ColonelKernel> dunno how to do that
<ColonelKernel> i'm a nub...
<luc45> ColonelKernel: rtfm
<luc45> ColonelKernel: :p
<ColonelKernel> plus i'm not running kubuntu right now
<ColonelKernel> cause internet doesn't work
<luc45> lolol
<ColonelKernel> but seems like a simple error
<ColonelKernel> maybe something retarded that I'm doing
<luc45> running windoUS$??????
<ColonelKernel> omg just cause i can't get online yet in KUBUNTU
<ColonelKernel> then windows is OUTTA HERE :DD
<luc45> :p
<ColonelKernel> so. gonna help me vanquish mr. gates?
<jbrouhard> <-- can't get rid of WIndows just yet
<jbrouhard> some of my apps still don't work in CXOffice
<ColonelKernel> plz guys it's not a big problem I think.
<jbrouhard> and I still play games that won't work in Cedega ;(
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: is it a WPA network?
<ColonelKernel> WEP
<jbrouhard> What exactly is the error you get, ColonelKernel?
<ColonelKernel> just Connection Failed
<ColonelKernel> thats all
<ColonelKernel> like 15 times
<jbrouhard> hmm
<jbrouhard> wireless ?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: through wlassistant? have you tried knetworkmanager?
<ColonelKernel> yes
<ColonelKernel> Linksys WUSB54G v4
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: both give out similar errors?
<ColonelKernel> both?
<ColonelKernel> both what
<aegeanlinux> does anyone know a program to mount .cue files without burning them?
<abattoir> [11:09:19]  <abattoir> ColonelKernel: through wlassistant? have you tried knetworkmanager?
<ColonelKernel> knetwork manager. nope didn't know about it.
<ColonelKernel> is it superior or wat
<abattoir> sometimes, it handles certain networks better
<ColonelKernel> ok I could try that, but before I reboot and do that, any other possible causes?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: you can also try 'iwconfig'
<ColonelKernel> i have
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: what happens?
<ColonelKernel> my card is detected and everything, but I don't know the commands to connect
<abattoir> 'sudo iwconfig ethX essid Name key 123'
<ColonelKernel> hmm
<ColonelKernel> ethx?
<ColonelKernel> its a usb adapter
<abattoir> replace ethX, w/ iface, essid and key w/ essid and p/w
<ColonelKernel> hmm
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: yes, what is the name of the interface?
<abattoir> wlan0, eth1 ?
<ColonelKernel> its rausb0 i think
<abattoir> ok, then put that in
<abattoir> Name is the name of your network
<ColonelKernel> so sudo iwconfig rausb0 Chellgate
<ColonelKernel> wait
<ColonelKernel> ESSID is Network name i thought
<abattoir> 123 should be the encryption key
<ColonelKernel> oh
<ColonelKernel> ok
<dive-o> ok, got mplayer working
<flaccid> does anybody here use krusader???
<ColonelKernel> so sudo iwconfig rausb0 essid chellgate key ****************?
<ColonelKernel> like that abattoir?
<abattoir> also after conenction... try 'sudo ifup rausb0' if its connected...
<ColonelKernel> mmmkay
<ColonelKernel> i gotta write that down :D
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: enter your encryption key after 'key'
<abattoir> else drop that if you dont have one
<abattoir> i.e its an open  network
<ColonelKernel> i do
<flaccid> can i have a url to knetworkmanager?
<abattoir> !info knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1~svn-r533312-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 263 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<abattoir> flaccid: 'sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager' if it isnt installed already
<flaccid> thanks do you know if it works for other distros like redhat? i havnt changed to ubuntu on laptop yet
<ColonelKernel> is ndiswrapper preinstalled on 6.06 LTS?
<abattoir> flaccid: i'm not sure
<basheer> I have a question
<abattoir> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<ColonelKernel> hmm.
<abattoir> !info ndiswrapper-tools
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-tools does not exist in dapper
<ColonelKernel> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: its called something else
<ColonelKernel> wow
<basheer> I am trying to install the kubuntu version of automatix
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: what's it called theN?
<abattoir> one sec
<ColonelKernel> k
<doppelganger_> you around aegean?
<ColonelKernel> he is :D
<doppelganger_> sent you one more private message
<basheer> can someone please help me?
<doppelganger_> lo
<doppelganger_> lol
<aegeanlinux> doppelganger_: Of corse
<aegeanlinux> doppelganger_: Soz, getting Xorg to recompile
<abattoir> basheer: please ask your question
<aegeanlinux> basheer: whats up?
<basheer> I am trying to install the kubuntu version of automatix
<blake_> I still cant find that setting to make my whole window transparent :/
<blake_> I'm looking in win decorations
<blake_> for crystal
<basheer> I cant get it going
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: any luck on that ndiswrapper name?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: just a sec
<abattoir> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: ^^^^^
<ColonelKernel> so I do /sudo aptget ndiswrapper-utils?
<abattoir> 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils'
<ColonelKernel> ah
<aegeanlinux> basheer: are you trying to compile it?
<ColonelKernel> thanks :D
<basheer> I put deb http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt kubuntu main in my sources.list and nothing
<ColonelKernel> thank you so much abattoir. i'll go try
<abattoir> blake_: there is a separate 'Translucency' section
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: ok
<aegeanlinux> basheer: try to compile it your self
<flaccid> colonelkernel lol
<blake_> ah, where is it located?
<basheer> how so?
<aegeanlinux> goto the site
<abattoir> blake: [10:56:43]  <abattoir> blake_: click on the icon in the windeco (top left corner) ->Configure Window behaviour-> Translucency
<aegeanlinux> download the source
<basheer> I tried and it looks strange
<aegeanlinux> tar -xvf it
<aegeanlinux> can't help with looks
<basheer> lol
<aegeanlinux> I dont have that application you want
<aegeanlinux> soz
<aegeanlinux> I could get it if you want and help you out
<aegeanlinux> its no hassle
<abattoir> basheer: have you updated your sources?
<basheer> please
<basheer> yes
<abattoir> 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<basheer> yes
<abattoir> and still you cant find the deb?
<blake_> thanks abattoir, i foundit :)
<abattoir> blake_: your welcome :)
<basheer> nope
<abattoir> *you're
<Cntryboy> I need some help with compiling this source of f4l flash
<basheer> Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt/dists/kubuntu/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<basheer> that is what I get on sudo apt-get update
<Cntryboy> anyone care to lend a hand
<abattoir> basheer: either what you put in the sources.list file has a mistake... or there is something wrong w/ their archives
<abattoir> Cntryboy: what is the problem exactly?
<abattoir> basheer: dapper right?
<basheer> yes
<abattoir> and i386?
<basheer> amd64
<Cntryboy> abattoir: earlier when I was trying to get this working, I typed make then got errors needed more files, finally I got all the files needed and when I do make I get a hugeeee list of errors now.. Do I need to sudio distclean and try over?
<abattoir> Cntryboy: during ./configure or during make?
<abattoir> basheer: you can manually d/l the deb, this one time and install it... ok?
<basheer> ok
<basheer> how?
<abattoir> http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/automatix-_6.2-12-6.06dapper1_amd64.deb
<abattoir> basheer: save it somewhere, eg. your home dir
<basheer> The file http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/automatix-_6.2-12-6.06dapper1_amd64.deb is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<abattoir> basheer: just click on it
<abattoir> dont open w/ Kate
<Cntryboy> ./configure does nothing
<Cntryboy> abattoir: durning make
<abattoir> Cntryboy: there is not ./configure step in the installation procedure?(according to the readme/install file)?
<basheer> run it as a shell?
<Cntryboy> abattoir: honestly I don't see a readme file
<Cntryboy> abattoir: I was told all I needed to do was make, then sudo make install
<Cntryboy> and that was it
<abattoir> basheer: after saving it, do 'sudo dpkg -i automatix-_6.2-12-6.06dapper1_amd64.deb'
<abattoir> Cntryboy: hmmm... what exactly is the error during make?
<Cntryboy> could I try to sudo distclean so it will get rid of all the files, and try again?
<Cntryboy> mm it was this
<blake_> abattoir, how do I change that setting to allow the transparency effect to work?
<unix_infidel> Cntryboy: what app?
<blake_> i changed it but it isnt working
<abattoir> Cntryboy: sudo shouldnt be necessary, just make clean would do i guess
<abattoir> blake_: try restarting KDE/X, see if you get an error about enabling 'Composite' when you start KDE
<Cntryboy> http://pastebin.ca/86539
<basheer> can I make a gui for it?
<Desh> WIll fglrx work if I am using 32bit Kubuntu with an AMD64?
<blake_> Ok, brb
<unix_infidel> Desh: sure...
<abattoir> basheer: you want to 'make' a GUI?
<Cntryboy> abattoir: that's the huge list thats totally differ, b4 I got all files needed
<Desh> What is the terminal command to extract a tar.gz?
<crimsun> tar xf foo.tar.gz
<basheer> sure why not?
<Cntryboy> tar zxvf (file)
<Desh> Thanks.
<abattoir> basheer: for what exactly?
<basheer> cuz I am silly
<vigilante> Hey, why can the Kmenu not be edited?  Nothing new I enter in manually stays
<abattoir> basheer: no, for what application do you want to 'make' a gui?
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: do you have zlib-devel
<basheer> my games and stuff
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: how can I find out
<aegeanlinux> go into your package manager
<aegeanlinux> add/remove programs
<aegeanlinux> whatever kubuntu calls it
<aegeanlinux> where you add deb files
<Cntryboy> adept
<Cntryboy> ok
<Cntryboy> i used to know the search command in term but forgot
<abattoir> basheer: i guess i dont understand you properly, however if you want to contribute to Kubuntu development, you can mail the Mailing-list or join #kubuntu-devel
<aegeanlinux> thats the one
<aegeanlinux> ctrl+f ???
<Cntryboy> so why do you think I need this file
<aegeanlinux> because it saus your missing zlib.h
<basheer> thank you abattoir
<abattoir> basheer: no problem
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: so is there a zlib-devel?
<basheer> and all who intended to help
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: not that I c
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: why do u think I need it though
<aegeanlinux> what about zlib
<dive-o> thanks everybody, I'm now quite happy with kubuntu :)
<dive-o> just don't tell all my BSD nerd friends I said that
<abattoir> dive-o: nice to hear :)
<Cntryboy> I have 9 differ files with zlib in it
<Cntryboy> closes to zlib is zlibc
<aegeanlinux> pastebin line 158
<aegeanlinux> FSMovie.cpp:26:18: error: zlib.h: No such file or directory
<aegeanlinux> means your missing a -devel package that has zlib.h in it
<Cntryboy> so do I need zlib.h?
<aegeanlinux> yes
<Cntryboy> sudo apt-get install zlib.h?
<aegeanlinux>  /usr/include/zlib.h to be exact
<aegeanlinux> i dont know the command you need
<abattoir> Cntryboy: zlib1g-dev ?
<aegeanlinux> could be
<Cntryboy> he said zlib.h
<aegeanlinux> I can't say for sure
<Cntryboy> Hell I dunno
<aegeanlinux> the package that has that file
<Cntryboy> lol
<aegeanlinux> I don't know I dont use kubuntu / ubuntu
<abattoir> zlib.h is a file, which could be in the -dev package
<denis_> hey - does anyone know how to get an onboard sound card in a compaq despro to work in kubuntu??
<denis_> i cant get the sound to work and i'm a total newb to linux
<Cntryboy> I have zlib1g and zlib1g-dev
<Cntryboy> but no H's
<aegeanlinux> what about zlib-dev
<aegeanlinux> or zlib
<abattoir> Cntryboy: are they installed?
<Cntryboy> only zlib files installed are
<Cntryboy> zlib1g, and zlib1g-dev
<abattoir> denis_: stupid question maybe, but are you sure its not muted?
<denis_> yeah dude
<denis_> very sure.
<aegeanlinux> OK, does anyone know how to search files that are in ubuntu's repo
<aegeanlinux> on the net
<denis_> its not detecting that there IS a sound card i dont think.
<abattoir> aegeanlinux: packages.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux> ty
<Cntryboy> abattoir: so which one do I need to install
<Cntryboy> abattoir: but I have no h's libs listed though
<abattoir> try zlib1g-dev
<aegeanlinux> please wait Cntryboy
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: okay
<aegeanlinux> you need libdevel/zlib1g-dev
<aegeanlinux> zlib1g-dev
<aegeanlinux> then try to make again
<Cntryboy> okay I have zlib1g-dev
<Cntryboy> I don't have libdevel
<vigilante> Does anyone else have problems editing the Kmenu?  (new custom entries won't stay for me)
<Cntryboy> sudo apt-get install libdevel?
<aegeanlinux> libdevel is the repo its in
<aegeanlinux> no
<abattoir> aegeanlinux: it in the libdevel section
<aegeanlinux> just zlibg1
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: what abattoir
<aegeanlinux> said
<aegeanlinux> zlib1g-dev
<aegeanlinux> just apt-get that
<aegeanlinux> and try to make again
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: I have that file install
<Cntryboy> installed
<abattoir> Cntryboy: isnt this the old output?
<Cntryboy> I searched for libdevel and have 7 but none installed
<Cntryboy> abattoir?
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: also get qt-dev
<abattoir> [11:34:13]  <Cntryboy> abattoir: that's the huge list thats totally differ, b4 I got all files needed
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: or also get qt-devel
<Cntryboy> so just get qt-dev right
<Cntryboy> let me try that
<aegeanlinux> libqt3-headers
<aegeanlinux> libqt3-headers
<aegeanlinux> libqt3-headers
<Cntryboy> okay so just get that one?
<denis_> K GUYS quick question, what does the "gedit" command do?
<Cntryboy> you name so many and then say another
<aegeanlinux> yes, try that too
<Cntryboy> which one do I need
<aegeanlinux> libqt3-headers and zlib1g-dev
<abattoir> denis_: it opens up a GTK text editor(in Ubuntu), similar to kate in Kubuntu
<Cntryboy> I told you I have zlib1g-dev installed
<denis_> ok
<denis_> now
<denis_> now i have kubuntu not ubuntu
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: I also have libqt3-headers installed
<abattoir> so substitute it w/ kate
<denis_> what would i type as a command in kubuntu instead of "gedit"?
<Cntryboy> so do you want me to get qt-dev or no
<abattoir> denis_: kate
<aegeanlinux> is it in apt?
<aegeanlinux> then yes, get it if you can
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: both are listed as installed in adept
<Cntryboy> js
<aegeanlinux> get it then
<Cntryboy> qt-dev gives me error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<aegeanlinux> its just that I dont have kubuntu, so I can't say for sure what packages are what
<Cntryboy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aegeanlinux> are you doing it with apt-get?
<Cntryboy> yes
<aegeanlinux> if so is adept open
<chavo> Cntryboy, libqt3-mt-dev is the qt-development package
<Cntryboy> ahh ok let me try now
<aegeanlinux> if it is, close it, and try again
<aegeanlinux> thanks chavo for that info
<ColonelKernel> abattoir are you available?
<Cntryboy> do what chavo said?
<Cntryboy> qt-dev isn't in repos
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: yes
<aegeanlinux> yes
<vigilante> Has anyone here had success adding new entries manually to the Kmenu?
<aegeanlinux> what chavo said
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: I tried those commands in terminal, no luck. Also, KNetworkManager was not installed
<pulaski> hello
<Cntryboy> I have 2.1KB dialup seems it may take awhile
<Cntryboy> I hope I need this file
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: what exactly happened? any error messages?
<ColonelKernel> umm
<ColonelKernel> at first I got SET Failed on Device rausb0
<aegeanlinux> hows the download going?
<ColonelKernel> then i altered parameters to include channel 04
<ColonelKernel> then no error message, but not connected
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: how's the download
<chavo> vigilante, works fine here I have heavily modified my menu
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: was the name of the network shown in iwconfig?
<pulaski> I'm thinking about replacing my ubuntu sarge with kubuntu becaues I prefer kde to gnome.  I'm also an spiring lamp developer.  Does kubuntu come with mysql 5 and php 5 as standard packages?
<Cntryboy> going slow
<ColonelKernel> yes
<ColonelKernel> and the frequency
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: how big is it?
<Cntryboy> can't believe just to compile something I need so many packages, homesite for program never listed any of this
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: you tried 'sudo ifup rausb0' ?
<chavo> pulaski, not installed by default, but just an apt-get away
<ColonelKernel> y
<Cntryboy> 6mb
<ColonelKernel> yes
<pulaski> good thank you
<ColonelKernel> and it gave error unknown interface rausb0
<aegeanlinux> so wasn't it is in kubuntu's repository
<ColonelKernel> even though rausb0 is listed when I type iwconfig
<pulaski> chavo
<aegeanlinux> dang
<Cntryboy> I wish kubuntu had an extra disc, with all files needed
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: hmmm ok....
<pulaski> thanks again
<vigilante> chavo: what version of kde are you running?  how did you edit the kmenu?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: you'd need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<abattoir> write this down....
<ColonelKernel> ok
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: yes i said im downloading it
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: You can, its called the kubuntu **DVD**
<chavo> vigilante, 3.5.3 and I used kmenuedit
<Cntryboy> if u was talking to me
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: one sec
<ColonelKernel> ready
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: i never saw it on dl site
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: never mind
<aegeanlinux> you have to fish for it Cntryboy
<aegeanlinux> ill get the link
<Cntryboy> dont worry about it
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/6.06/release/
<Cntryboy> i have 2.1KB dialup
<Cntryboy> have to wait until I go to dad/moms
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: /etc/network/interfaces
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: you should edit as root, so 'sudo kate'
<aegeanlinux> i386 version is 3.6GB
<ColonelKernel> kate?
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: does it have the newest version of kde on it?
<vigilante> chavo: Im using 3.5.2, whatever is latest for k6.06... maybe that is the problem, how did you udate to 3.5.3?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: yes, that's the text editor, like 'notepad' but way more powerful
<aegeanlinux> I really don't know
<ColonelKernel> i see
<ColonelKernel> then what do I change?
<aegeanlinux> did 6.06 CD come with 3.5.3?
<Kwukki> vigilante : wait...
<Cntryboy> colonelkernel: kate is like gedit its a txt editor
<aegeanlinux> Cause if it didn't nether does KDE
<ColonelKernel> ah hah
<chavo> vigilante, I never had a problem with the menu editor in KDE even in older versions
<aegeanlinux> ** Cause if it didn't nether does DVD
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: add 'auto rausb0' in one line
<ColonelKernel> so I just do sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<ColonelKernel> and add that line
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux what command and ill tell u what I have
<Kwukki> to update to 3.5.3 add this to your sources.list : "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main"
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: in the next add 'iface rausb0 inet dhcp'
<aegeanlinux> click K --> Run --> kcontrol (type it in)
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: w/o the quotes ofcourse
<ColonelKernel> of course
<aegeanlinux> it says KDE Version :
<ColonelKernel> that all?
<aegeanlinux> and it will say something like 3.5.2
<aegeanlinux> or 3.5.3 (latest)
<Cntryboy> kwukki: how big is it
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: yes.. save the file, try restarting... and then the commands i told you earlier
<vigilante> chavo: yeah, kubuntu is the first distro that had this problem with kde for me
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: alrighty. and about KnetworkManager?
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: dont warry about it
<aegeanlinux> it is mostly bug fixes
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: once you open the file, there'd be an example... so should be easy to follow
<vigilante> Kwukki: any idea why my kmenu won't edit?
<ColonelKernel> good :D
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: i'd expect that to work too
<Cntryboy> I have 3.5.2
<Kwukki> vigilante : No
<ColonelKernel> ahh but you see, it wasn't installed
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: there'd be an entry for 'lo'
<ColonelKernel> when I looked before...
<ColonelKernel> 'lo'?
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: Thats good enough
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: just follow the syntax, but replace 'loopback' w/ 'dhcp'
<vigilante> Cntryboy: are you able to edit your kmenu to add new entries manually?
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: I wouldn't wary about updating
<ColonelKernel> hmmkay.
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: Not if your on dialup
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: yeah, thats the loopback interface, you dont need it, just was giving an eg.
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: grr slow dl dude
<ColonelKernel> so I don't need KNetworkManager? because that's not installed
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: Me can no help
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: well, if it is in the CD, you should be able to get it w/ sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<ColonelKernel> i need to insert the cd though?
<abattoir> if it isnt, you'd need a network connection to get it
<Cntryboy> afk until I roll this J
<ColonelKernel> ah
<Cntryboy> lol
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: if it is in the cd, yes
<Cntryboy> stressed
<ColonelKernel> alright.  thank you abattoir, hopefully i'll be back in 10 running Kubuntu :D
<abattoir> hopefully :)
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: me can no help?
<Cntryboy> lost me
<Cntryboy> brb
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: I can't help that it's a slow download
<aegeanlinux> I can't wait for KDE 4
<aegeanlinux> It's going to be SOOOOOOOOOOOO good.
<basheer> when is it coming out?
<Cntryboy> I can't wait to be a linux gawd
<abattoir> basheer: Q1 next year
<Cntryboy> It's going to be SOOOOOOOOOOOO good.
<Cntryboy> lol
<Cntryboy> brb J
<basheer> Q1?
<abattoir> yeah, first quarter, Jan-Mar anytime
<basheer> oh ok
<vigilante> Arrgh, for some reason kubuntu is using 100% cpu all of a sudden, I open ksysguard and nothing is using more than 10%, how do I find the crazy process?
<aegeanlinux> goto konsole
<aegeanlinux> type 'top'
<aegeanlinux> (without '''s )
<ShuT-> wtf
<ShuT-> err
<ShuT-> i mean hi
<aegeanlinux> Hi ShuT-
<basheer> is the smp kernel for kubuntu 64 broken?
<basheer> or do you not need it?
<vigilante> actually, it looks like kfmclient, there are about 10 instances of it running, and I can't kill them all, they just keep respawning
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: 48% lol
<vigilante> I think maybe konversation is spawning them, Im gonna try to close every kde program and restart kde
<juke_> i need help. i have acer aspire 3004 laptop. where i can get video card drivers?? :P
<abattoir> juke_: what video card?
<abattoir> juke_: is it a turion by any chance?
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: Thats the shit
<aegeanlinux> hi ajmitch
<Cntryboy> lol
<Cntryboy> sorry im blanking out
<Cntryboy> day dreaming lol
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: s'all good
<juke_> abattoir: SiS M760GX
* aegeanlinux waves to ajmitch
<abattoir> juke_: the driver is supported natively by the kernel
<juke_> how i can get it work :P
<juke_> it doesnt work now :)
<abattoir> juke_: the relevant xorg package must have been installed by default..
<abattoir> juke_: how do you know it doesnt work?
<juke_> i have tried 3d screen saver.. ?? :P
<juke_> euphoria etc
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: ever seen why can't I be you on mtv
<Cntryboy> saw rather
<aegeanlinux> no
<juke_> where i can get that xorg package?
<aegeanlinux> you want to be me?
<abattoir> juke_: i dont know if they are supposed to work w/ integrated chips :P anyways...
<abattoir> juke_: check if you have xserver-xorg-drivers-sis installed
<juke_> oh..really.. that explain eveything :P
<abattoir> *driver-sis
<juke_> apt-get?
<abattoir> juke_: adept
<juke_> ok..wait a minute :P
<juke_> it doesn't find any xserver-xorg-drivers-sis packages :P
<abattoir> juke_: i corrected myself to *driver-sis
<juke_> ok
<juke_> i am stupido :P
<abattoir> just type sis, and look at the end of the list
<juke_> it is installed :P
<abattoir> juke_: ok, then open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juke_> sis display driver.. etc..
<abattoir> juke_: see if the 'sis' driver is being loaded
<juke_> ok
<juke_> wait a minute
<abattoir> if it is, then you are using the driver
<kyle_> hey, I have an MP3 player. but lnux won't detect it? how come?
<juke_> where is that?? :P
<abattoir> juke_: its a file... /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cntryboy> kyle_: same boat as you, decided to try to compile
<Cntryboy> lol
<juke_> it open now by nano :P
<abattoir> juke_: check if the sis drivers are loaded
<kyle_> Cntryboy: well whta help are you :P it even says on my book it supports linux, but the cd is lost somewhere haha
<juke_> where that suppose to be.. ?? :P
<Cntryboy> kyle_ : didn't you talk to me last nighta bout compiling some source code
<kyle_> Cntryboy: nope, haven't been on irc in some time, :P and i know how to compile source code, thanks :)
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: damn.
<juke_> abattoir: where the sis line is?? :P
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: what happens?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: same basic thing, although the ifup command yielded Device already configured
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: the text edit worked out fine thought
<abattoir> juke_: in the 'Device' section
<Cntryboy> kyle_: don't get offensive lol, just wondering.. same id.
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: i have run out of ideas, it should really work by now...
<ColonelKernel> abattoir:i know
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: have I done anything wrong? i'll review...
<juke_> abattoir: generic video card and vesa..
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i did sudo iwconfig rausb0 essid ChellGate channel 04 key ***************
<ColonelKernel> but no connection
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: you obviously entered the key by text right ;) ?
<ColonelKernel> lol
<kyle_> Cntryboy: haha i'm not getting offencive, i'm just kidding. for some reason it works now? I installed MpMan, rebooted, still didn't work then i took it out and ut it back in and it detected it?
<ColonelKernel> what do you mean?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: nah, stupid question... you entered 1234 or **** ?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: you must have done the former
<juke_> abattoir: it says that device is generic video card and driver is vesa :P
<ColonelKernel> abattoir:lol actually 7c2355...
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: ok ok, my mistake
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: hehehe
<juke_> abattoir??
<Cntryboy> kyle_:cool beans
<abattoir> juke_: try changing the driver to 'sis' or 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: have you tried other networks?
<ColonelKernel> i can't. I'm connecting to my home LAN. don't know any other keys :(
<juke_> if i change it sis should i restart x?
<ColonelKernel> any settings I should change on the host though?
<abattoir> juke_: yes
<juke_> ok..
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: i'm not familiar w/ router config. but if it is WEP, and your card is recognised, i'd expect it to work by now
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: so would I.  Honestly, this is the 6th distro i've tried, and the furthest i've gotten... Ubuntu no luck, rest didn't even boot
<juke_> abattoir: how do i know does it work?? :P
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i don't wanna stay with Window$
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: try making the network an open one...
<juke_> abattoir?
<abattoir> juke_: try the screensavers you mentioned :P
<juke_> ok
<vigilante> ColonelKernel: have you tried PCLinuxOS, or Mandriva One?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: ok i'll try that, but won't last, as in an area where security is needed
<vigilante> or Mepis
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: yes, i just meant it as a temporary test
<ColonelKernel> alright
<ColonelKernel> i'll be back...
<ColonelKernel> you'll be here?
<abattoir> hopefully, its midday, and i havent slept the whole night ;)
<ColonelKernel> i'll hurry :D
<abattoir> i cant sleep anymore
<juke_> abattoir: euphoria doesn't work but the others works fine.. i try to install neverball :P
<abattoir> juke_: ok :)
<juke_> abattoir: no it doesn't work :(
<juke_> i change it sis.. should i test the dpkg.... command??
<abattoir> juke_: well, i too have the same card... tbh, it is sh*t
<abattoir> juke_: yes, you can :)
<patrick_36p> hey
<patrick_36p> anyone here got half-life running under dapper?
<juke_> abattoir: enter the amount of memory?????
<juke_> 128M
<abattoir> juke_: it asks you?
<juke_> abattoir: in kb
<juke_> yes
<abattoir> oh, ok
<juke_> enter the amount of memory to be used by your video card :P
<juke_> etc
<abattoir> juke_: i guess that'd depend on your bios settings too
<juke_> ??
<juke_> how that can be possible?
<abattoir> this card uses 'shared' memory, from the ram, so you can specify how much it uses in the bios
<juke_> how much should i type now.. i check the bios after this :P
<abattoir> juke_: enter 128MB
<juke_> ok
<wolfmanz> Is it hard to get wine working under Kubuntu?
<juke_> it says in kb?
<juke_> should i type 128 000
<abattoir> wolfmanz: nope...
<abattoir> juke_: yes, pls. try
<abattoir> wolfmanz: install the 'wine' package
<abattoir> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<abattoir> wolfmanz: check if you have universe repository enabled first, though
<wolfmanz> how do i get that i tried looking for wine under Adept and nothing come up
<wolfmanz> lol okm
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<juke_> abattoir it says: use kernel framebuffer device interface???
<abattoir> wolfmanz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> juke_: put yes :P
<juke_> please select your keyboard layput?? fin (finland)
<juke_> ?
<gready> hello I need help installing a remote printer please
<juke_> default is us
<abattoir> juke_: if its available, please choose that
<juke_> abattoir: pleae select your keyboard variant???
<abattoir> juke_: ugh, what options are available..
<Cntryboy> does anyone know how to start f4l flash proggy ?
<abattoir> i'm sure you'd be able to choose one relevant
<juke_> nothing.. it is text line.. no options?? :P
<corin> abattoir: this is colonel kernel
<abattoir> corin: works?
<corin> abattoir: with no enctyption
<corin> yes
<corin> encryption*
<corin> so.  why would that be ?
<abattoir> juke_: then just press enter, enter nothing
<gready> hello I need help installing a remote printer please if you can help open a private chat
<juke_> ok
<abattoir> corin: i guess you had WPA, there are some problems w/ that in Kubuntu
<corin> hmm.
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<corin> abattoir: I switched it to WEP but that didn't work either.
<abattoir> corin: you can try messing around w/ the router to see which other type works
<corin> abattoir: any idea why that would be?
<abattoir> since its your own router :P
<juke_> abattoir: mouse.. is it ImPS/2 or explorerPS/2??
<abattoir> corin:  as i said some network types dont work very well
<corin> abattoir: ya think I was just typing the key wrong? WEP is fairly standard I thought
<gready> hello I need help installing a remote printer please
<abattoir> juke_: you should know :)
<abattoir> corin: yes, that's possible, i thought you'd have thought of that though :)
<corin> abattoir: i did, but I checked it 5 times...
<corin> abattoir: now that i'm connected, why doesn't apt-get install knetworkmanager work?
<corin> still can't ifnd package
<abattoir> !info knetworkmanager
<gready> is it possible to enable the roottttttt account so I can login to kde as root
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1~svn-r533312-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 263 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<corin> how do I install it though?
<abattoir> corin: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<corin> abattoir: ah. thanks...
<abattoir> even though it is in main, it is useful enabling the other repos
<corin> hmmkay
<abattoir> you'd get a fair idea of what to do
<gready> is it possible to enable the root account so I can login to kde as root
<aegeanlinux> yes
<corin> ok.
<Cntryboy> does anyone know how to start f4l flash proggy ?
<gready> how
<aegeanlinux> you hace to edit the kdm configuration
<aegeanlinux> *have
<abattoir> corin: if you want, you can remove the cd rom source, and add a web-based 'main' source
<corin> ahh that would be nice
<corin> how?
<abattoir> corin: as i said, just follow the link i gave :)
<abattoir> !repos
<corin> abattoir :D.
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gready> how
<aegeanlinux> click K --> run --> kcontrol
<aegeanlinux> then search for KDM
<aegeanlinux> click kdm in keywords
<aegeanlinux> then click login manager
<aegeanlinux> goto users
<aegeanlinux> press administrator mode
<aegeanlinux> type root password
<aegeanlinux> click users again
<aegeanlinux> and wala
<aegeanlinux> change below to say -
<aegeanlinux> * 0
<gready> thank you I try now
<corin> abattoir: thanks a lot man.  Soon I'll speak to you in Francais... Just a guess there :D
<wolfmanz> OK i got the universe ones enabled and all that yet when i type wine into adept i'm not getting anything found
<abattoir> corin: lol, the only thing french about me is the nick...
<abattoir> if you want to speak french...
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<abattoir> =P
<corin> abattoir: LOL
<corin> abattoir: thought ur english was suspiciously good
<corin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<corin> hmmm
<aegeanlinux> SELECT Girls FROM World ORDER BY Cup_Size AND Age WHERE Age > 18 AND Age < 30
<ShuT-> lol aegeanlinux
<corin> abattoir: i'm not having luck using adept.  I can't seem to enable the universe/multiverse thingy
<gready> still can't login as root
<aegeanlinux> my CPU's at 100%
<abattoir> corin: have you opened it?
<corin> yessur
<aegeanlinux> to many names across my konsole ...
<corin> yessir*
<abattoir> corin: gone to manage repositories?
<corin> yep
<corin> enabled 2 of them
<corin> deb and deb scr
<corin> src*
<gready> when I try it says 'root logins not allowed'
<abattoir> ok, just click in the components section of the 'deb' line
<wolfmanz> ok never mind i found out what was wrong
<corin> yes
<juke_> abattoir: it won't work.. i did everthing like you said.. resolution is correct now (1280x800)..
<abattoir> corin: double click sorry
<abattoir> juke_: as i said, it is not a great graphics card... i wouldnt expect hi-fi stuff to work on it
<abattoir> corin: you get an editable text field?
<corin> yes
<corin> i typed
<abattoir> corin: main should be in it already
<corin> universe and multiverse
<corin> yes main was there, i deleted it
<corin> bad?
<abattoir> corin: make sure the line has 'main restricted universe multiverse'
<corin> ok
<corin> done
<abattoir> corin: click Apply->Close and Fetch updates(on top)
<corin> aha
<corin> it worked
<abattoir> corin: :)
<corin> abattoir: wow.  thanks a lot.  I gotta go to sleep, but man, I owe you one
<abattoir> corin: lol, bye :)
<corin> cya thanks :D
<juke_> abattoir: how did you get it work?? :P
<gready> how do I enable root logins?
<abattoir> juke_: get what to work?
<abattoir> juke_: i guess the driver works for you as well... just dont expect it to rival stuff done by nvidia or ati cards, that's all :)
<juke_> did you said that you have same video card etc??
<abattoir> yes, i do
<juke_> i understant it.. but i want to play some 3d games :P
<abattoir> juke_: i honestly suspect if it is possible...
<juke_> max video memory in bios was 64M ;O
<juke_> :P
<abattoir> juke_: well, you can change it... to 128
<abattoir> if you have 512 or more MBs of ram
<juke_> i type it 64M and i reconfigured xserver-xorg..
<juke_> ok
<abattoir> i have to go now...
<wolfmanz> Ok nesxt question i installed wine and now cant find it where did adept put wine?
<abattoir> juke_: i think you have got the driver though
<juke_> tanx anyway..
<abattoir> wolfmanz: try executing it through the commandline... it will set itself first, and iirc, ask you some questions
<abattoir> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<aegeanlinux> !crossover office
<ubotu> I know nothing about crossover office - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<abattoir> wolfmanz: ^^^^ should be helpful... i have to go now... bye
<gready> how do I enable root logins?
<Lynoure> gready: by setting a password to root, if you must. but you can get a root console through sudo already.
<TheMoebius> hey can somebody help me with figuring out why my kdm won't start? I've posted in the forums and no one has answered and googled, but can't find anything about this...
<aegeanlinux> brb
<aegeanlinux> greedy hold on 30 mins please
<aegeanlinux> I know how
<gready> It still says 'root logins are not allowed
<gready> ok I be here waiting
<ColonelKernel> abattoir?
<ColonelKernel> anybody know why I don't have any sound?
<ColonelKernel> help!
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: you here man? need help!
<ColonelKernel> sumtn?
<flaccid> my new kubuntu server install is freezing up going real slow again. wtf could be the problem. cpu usage is vlow
<flaccid> it must be hardware
<flaccid> hmm maybe its cooling
<ColonelKernel> anybody???
<ColonelKernel> i have no sound *whimper*
<flaccid> is there any way to get cpu temp
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: need more details.
<ColonelKernel> i simply have absolutely no sound
<ColonelKernel> hey sumtn
<Sumtn> hey
<ColonelKernel> crimsun: can you help?
<gready> what sound card do you have
<ColonelKernel> i believe it's called.... Synaptic maybe?
<ColonelKernel> where do I check
<crimsun> how old is the computer?
<ColonelKernel> almost shining
<crimsun> lspci -v |grep -i audio
<ColonelKernel> 3ghz pentium4 1gb ram
<flaccid> frig cpu fan is not going!!!!!!!!!
<gready> cooking
<ColonelKernel> Silicon Integraged Systems Sound contoller
<Sumtn> he doesnt have a usb headset so what would he have to type in? example /dev/dsp1
<ColonelKernel> normally isn't sound set up during the installation?
<Sumtn> cause he can fix but sence he dont have a usb headset  we dont know what to type in
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<ColonelKernel> sumtn its not just TS
<ColonelKernel> k wait
<Sumtn> o it servything
<Sumtn> u didnt ell me that
<dive-o> what the... how am I swapping when I've got so little stuff running
<dive-o> I can tune that with /proc/sys/swappiness or something, right?
<ColonelKernel> Password:
<ColonelKernel> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<ColonelKernel>   Major opcode:  145
<ColonelKernel>   Minor opcode:  3
<ColonelKernel>   Resource id:  0x0
<ColonelKernel> Failed to open device
<ColonelKernel> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<ColonelKernel>   Major opcode:  145
<ColonelKernel>   Minor opcode:  3
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: uh, what does that have to do with the command I gave you?
<ColonelKernel>   Resource id:  0x0
<ColonelKernel> Failed to open device
<ColonelKernel> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ColonelKernel> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ColonelKernel> kdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.
<fek> moin
<ColonelKernel> kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.
<ColonelKernel> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ColonelKernel> Xlib: No protocol specified
<crimsun> please do not flood here.
<ColonelKernel> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<ColonelKernel> kded: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<ColonelKernel> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<ColonelKernel> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<ColonelKernel> whoops
<ColonelKernel> thats wrong
<ColonelKernel> i don't know how to pastebin evidently
<ColonelKernel> nothing :(
<ColonelKernel> it said not a directory on all 3 thingys
<ColonelKernel> i apologize
<ColonelKernel> accident
<ColonelKernel> was the command you told me to do 3 commands?
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: copy and paste it into a Konsole
<crimsun> I gave you command verbatim
<ColonelKernel> alright
<ColonelKernel> ok
<ColonelKernel> how do I pastebin?
<dive-o> is it possible to reclaim swap in linux? I've never had to try before
<Sumtn> you have to use mouse
<ColonelKernel> i got results
<Sumtn> not ctrl c
<aegeanlinux> www.pastebin.com ???
<ColonelKernel> i konw
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: the pastebin site is in the topic.
<dive-o> but kubuntu's default of swappiness 60 is way too silly for a machine with 2GB ram...
<Sumtn> then paste with mouse
<ColonelKernel> i went to website, pasted in, not doing anything
<ColonelKernel> why can't I just paste normally?
<vigilante> Arrgh, when I click on any link in konversation (web link) kde goes crazy, spawns many kfmclients and goes to 100% cpu usage :( , whats up with this?
<ColonelKernel> i don't understand
<dive-o> nm, swapoff worked
<ColonelKernel> drimsun?
<ColonelKernel> crimsun*
<aegeanlinux> because pasting here is anoying
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: because that's a lot of info to flood into this channel, and we don't like it.
<ColonelKernel> ok. i submitted to pastebin but nothing is happening
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: what URL/
<ColonelKernel> what?
<ColonelKernel> nothing happened after I pasted into form and clicked send
<flaccid> ok i have a huge problem. never seen this before. when kubuntu inits, it turns off the cpu pan!!! please help!
<flaccid> this is crazy
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: well did you actually paste anything into the text entry box?
<ColonelKernel> yes
<ColonelKernel> about 2 paragraphs worth
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: which site?
<ColonelKernel> pastebin.com
<ColonelKernel> alternates?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: how do you know sound does not work? tried playing mp3s in amarok?
<gready> gready still waiting
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: no, but I ran an app,,Teamspeak, and no sound, plus no sound at login
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: wouldn't I have heard something so far?
<flaccid> maybe this is my issue https://launchpad.net/distros/debian/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/7249
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: sec, I'm checknig
<crimsun> -ing
<ColonelKernel> affirmative
<abattoir> no, was just curious, because many people dont realise amarok doesnt play mp3s out of the box.. think it is a sound problem.
<ColonelKernel> i knew that much
<ColonelKernel> :D
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ColonelKernel> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88777 that maybe?
<nrdb> I know this is off topic but I am looking for an undelete program for windows XP that doesn't need installing to work can someone help or tell me a better place to ask.
<flaccid> nrdb: easy recovery professional
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: SiS should work out of the box... I have a SiS card
<ColonelKernel> hmnmm
<flaccid> i enabled plug n play os in bios and this may have fixed the fan problem. it hasnt turned off on this boot
<nrdb> flaccid: thanks
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: open kmix
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, i submitted, now what do I paste into IRC?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: the url mentioned
<ColonelKernel> ahmm.
<ColonelKernel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17908
<ColonelKernel> maybe?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: what is the current mixer in kmix ?
<ColonelKernel> hmmm. lemme check
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: also make sure it is not muted :P
<ColonelKernel> SiS SI7012
<ColonelKernel> no tmuted :D
<basheer> does anyone know how to make a webcam work in kubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> lighted=unmuted yes?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: ok, i have the same sound card, works out of the box...
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: yes
<ColonelKernel> wow.
<ColonelKernel> weird
<flaccid> basheer: you could use msn webcam with kopete
<abattoir> make sure everything is lighted...
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: and is max
<vigilante> Arrgh, just upgraded to kde 3.5.3, I am still having the problem of not being able to save new kmenu entries, can someone please help?
<ColonelKernel> under switches??
<abattoir> nope output
<ColonelKernel> roger.
<ColonelKernel> how should I test?
<ColonelKernel> what generates sound in Kubuntu?
<abattoir> ok, open amarok
<ColonelKernel> opened
<abattoir> amarok, is *the* best music player on the planet... :P
<abattoir> ok, one sec
<ColonelKernel> xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers.
<ColonelKernel> ERROR :D
<gready> is it possible to enable the root account so I can login to kde as root
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: can you paste that erro?
<ColonelKernel> i dide
<abattoir> *error. put it on pastebin, if it is long
<ColonelKernel> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<ColonelKernel> xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers.
<ColonelKernel> its not
<ColonelKernel> just xine was unab....
<abattoir> oh, that's all ?
<ColonelKernel> yessir
<basheer> is there something to install to make it work?
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: both devices are recognised. Now please pastebin ``amixer''
<vigilante> can I run kmenu editor from command line?  if so whats the command?
<abattoir> vigilante: kmenuedit
<ColonelKernel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17909
<ColonelKernel> there we go
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: after you have done what crimsun said, try playing an ogg file from /usr/share/sounds in  amarok
<gready> is it possible to enable the roottttttt account so I can login to kde as root
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<ColonelKernel> in the Konsole?
<ColonelKernel> ok done
<crimsun> now, amixer set 'Master' 80%
<crimsun> then, aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav
<ColonelKernel> done
<ColonelKernel> error
<ColonelKernel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17910
<crimsun> ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<ColonelKernel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17911
<vigilante> abattoir: does anyone else have a problem clicking on html links in konversation?
<ColonelKernel> nope
<bady> hey guys can someone tell me how I detach a screen again?
<vigilante> Kubuntu is seeming buggy as time goes on, like less effort is spent on it than regular ubuntu
<crimsun> ^a^d
<gready> no
<crimsun> bady: ^^
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: killall artsd
<bady> thx
<vigilante> everytime I click on a link in konversation, kfmclient goes crazy
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, that returned nothing
<ColonelKernel> no output
<crimsun> good
<ColonelKernel> hmm
<ColonelKernel> now what?
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: use the lsof command again to check you don't have artsd processes
<ColonelKernel> can  I paste here?
<ColonelKernel> short
<crimsun> no
<ColonelKernel> k
<ColonelKernel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17912
<ColonelKernel> much less
<crimsun> ok, good.
<crimsun> now try the aplay
<basheer> hello?
<basheer> anyone out there?
<qbit> vigilante: if you're using Firefox browser go to settings, configure, behavior, and click check box "use custom browser" and put firefox -remote 'openURL(%u,new-tab)' in the box
<ColonelKernel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17913
<ColonelKernel> i didn't actually hear anything though
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: did it return to a prompt?
<qbit> vigilante: in the Konversation settings
<ColonelKernel> yes
<ColonelKernel> i believe
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: good, now, amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<ColonelKernel> roger.
<ColonelKernel> need the pastebin or not
<crimsun> then try the aplay again
<crimsun> no
<ColonelKernel> same message
<ColonelKernel> no sound...
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, still there?
<crimsun> amixer set '3D Control Sigmatel - Depth' off && amixer set 'Rear Jack' 'Front Output'
<ColonelKernel> ah
<ColonelKernel> done
<ColonelKernel> pastebin?
<crimsun> no, try aplay
<ColonelKernel> negative for sound :(
<flaccid> rightio i still have my problem. i will be back later to pick somones brains on ACPI
<crimsun> ok, install aumix and adjust the volumes
<crimsun> I need to return to work
<ColonelKernel> will that fix it?
<Pupeno_> My wireless access point offers the following encryption mechanisms 802.1x, WPA, WPA-PSK (default), WPA2 and WPA2-PSK. Which one should I use (all the clients are Kubuntus) ?
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: it presents an easier interface to you and fiddles more knobs in the background
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: and thus is more likely to fix stuff
<ColonelKernel> ahh
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: also, make sure you're running 2.6.15-26.44
<ColonelKernel> under adept install or google?
<crimsun> adept will show it if you have universe enabled
<ColonelKernel> 2.6.15 explain? Kernel version/
<gafty> hello i have a dwl-650g wireless pcmcia card. What module should I use?
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: uname -r
<ColonelKernel> what?
<crimsun> type that.
<crimsun> tell me the output .
<ColonelKernel> ah
<ColonelKernel> 2.6.15-23-386
<crimsun> too old
<crimsun> update && dist-upgrade
<ColonelKernel> damn
<ColonelKernel> in the Konsole that didnt work
<crimsun> what didn't work?
<ColonelKernel> was update... a command?
<aegeanlinux> I thought this was the __kubuntu__ channel ???
<ColonelKernel> it is
<aegeanlinux> isn't it more like apt_get
<aegeanlinux> or ss like that
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, can you explain how to update-dist or w/e
<crimsun> just ``sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade''
<ColonelKernel> ah thanks
<ColonelKernel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1791
<ColonelKernel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17914
<crimsun> close Adept first.
<Nickay> Hi i have install kubuntu but i have problem with my sceen resolution. How can configure it from console?
<ColonelKernel> i did i thought
<ColonelKernel> how can I force quit it
<crimsun> sudo pkill adept
<flaccid> ok i'm back. who knows about acpi in ubuntu. i have an irq setting for acpi in bios. when linux boots it turns off the cpu fan
<ColonelKernel> it's updating now
<ColonelKernel> will this require a restart?
<Nickay> Hi i have install kubuntu but i have problem with my sceen resolution. How can configure it from console?Thanks
<ColonelKernel> nm
<ColonelKernel> it's done crimsun
<flaccid> or maybe i can ask, how do i turn off acpi on boot?
<ColonelKernel> AUMix installed
<gready> is it possible to enable the root account so I can login to kde as root
<ColonelKernel> crimsum, ajusted all volumes up, now trying aplay again or w/e
<Lynoure> gready: if you add a question mark to your questions, more people will notice them.
<Lynoure> ...lunch.
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: yes, you'll need to reboot.
<ColonelKernel> affirmative, be right back
<crimsun> (to use the new kernel)
<gready> ok
<gready> is it possible to enable the root account so I can login to kde as root?
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> !root > gready
<flaccid> can someone help me to implement this workaround ? http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org/msg02068.html
<gready> whats that
<jaro> Good Morning
<corin> crimsum, this is ColonelKernel
<corin> tried aplay, no sound still
<crimsun> corin: did you use aumix to adjust the volumes?
<corin> yues
<corin> yes
<corin> all maxed
<crimsun> they shouldn't all be maxed
<corin> *nearly maxed
<crimsun> IEC958* should be off/muted
<corin> i don't even seee that one
<crimsun> no big deal.
<corin> ok
<crimsun> close aumix, and type: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1
<crimsun> then try aplay.
<crimsun> if that doesn't work, I'll need to see your ac97 register dump in /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs
<corin> that didnt work
<corin> what should I use to open that file?
<crimsun> cat
<crimsun> I have to leave very soon
<corin> damn
<corin> k got the dump
<jaro> Who Is willing to help me get this LCD-Screen-Bug with Acer Aspire 1350 sorted ??
<corin> very close
<jaro> Until now its a never ending story...
<crimsun> corin: please file a bug, attach (don't inline) that dump
<corin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17915
<corin> i don't really know how to file a bug :(
<corin> u can't look at it?
<crimsun> no, I'm in a phone conf right now
<corin> ok
<osh_> corin: https://launchpad.net <- there you can file a bug. It's quite easy.
<crimsun> please file the bug, and I'll look at it
<corin> alrighty thanks
<crimsun> make sure you file it against linux-source-2.6.15
<corin> ok
<corin> where do I click to file, osh_?
<osh_> corin: first you create an account (top right). then do a search for kernel-source and the link "The linux kernel" should show up. I believe you file your bug there.
<corin> ok
<osh_> corin: yep. on the left side there's a link saying "Bugs".
<corin> osh, still can't find where to file. i'm logged in
<osh_> corin: https://launchpad.net/products/linux
<corin> got it nm
<corin> ok i'm leaving
<corin> Bug Reported
<corin> Peace
<osh_> corin: thanks. =)
<corin> np
<abattoir> corin, sorry, just catching up, what happened?
<corin> i submitted but report
<corin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17915
<corin> crimsum walked me thorough a loong process
<corin> bug*
<corin> not but :D
<abattoir> oh...
<corin> anything you can do?
<corin> if not, i'm gonna zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<corin> freakin 5:15 in the morning :(...
<abattoir> corin: i'm not sure, if kmix detects your sound card, but amarok doesnt, i dont know...
<abattoir> ok, ok, go sleep :)
<corin> ok
<corin> should I just check here tommorrow and hope for the best?
<abattoir> corin: sure
<corin> ok
<corin> thanks everybody...
<corin> zzz
<ergin> hello everyone
<ergin> is there anybody to help me ?
<osh_> ergin: ask your question first, then we'll see.
<ergin> i have two sound card
<ergin> and
<ergin> one of them pcmcia
<ergin> i prefer to use it
<ergin> but kubuntu prefers on board
<ergin> how can i change that
<ergin> ??
<ergin> there is no chance to disable on bios
<osh_> ergin: I think that you can disable the internal card by removing the module that controls it /etc/modules.conf or some such.
<ergin> no way :)
<ergin> poor me :)))))))))
<qbit> arghhhh! All the problem(s) I've been having the last couple of days turns out be the second hard drive dying; pulled it out and now all is well...  arggghhh!
<kakalto> lol.
<kakalto> sucks when that happens, eh
<qbit> really sucks 'cause I should have figured it out yesterday   :(
* qbit says bye bye to his Solaris 10 install
<Nickay> How can login with root account in KDE? I didnt set the password during the installation. Is there any default password for root?
<kakalto> !tell Nickay about root
<kakalto> Nickay: root account is disabled by default
<imbrandon> !sudo > Nickay
<kakalto> imbrandon: already did that =)
<imbrandon> ahh yea :) just noticed
<kakalto> hehe
<qbit> can't you sudo passwd and add a password to it? as long as you're already in sudoers?
* qbit doesn't remember how he made root work...
<imbrandon> qbit, you can but not a good idea as ubuntu was designed NOT to use that
<qbit> heheh
<kakalto> yeah
<imbrandon> and it will break things
<qbit> yeah - I wouldn't ever run X/KDE as root   lol
<imbrandon> like ice auth files
<kakalto> well, you can just run a single app as root - kdesu <app>
<qbit> if it's a graphical app that's what I do
<qbit> but I do like to be able to su, old habit
<Pupeno_> qbit: sudo su -
<Nickay> One more questiobn. During installation for Kubuntu it must be internet connection? Without internet is able to finished the install?
<imbrandon> no internet is NEEDED
<qbit> I find that after I get a box configged the way I want the need for root drops off to practilly nil
<imbrandon> only for updates if you wish
<kakalto> qbit: yeah, true
<Nickay> thanks
<imbrandon> unless your a dev and are changing bit and adding pieces all the time ;)
<kakalto> then again, I have a tendency to tinker.
<kakalto> must've picked it up from gentoo
<qbit> me - when I'm in test mode I tend to beat it death
<qbit> which is what I'm doing to Kubuntu right now
<qbit> generally at home I've been using FreeBSD for 6-7 years now
<kakalto> ah.
<kakalto> I've been mostly gentoo for about 2 years.
<kakalto> dipping my feet in ubuntu every 6 months or so
<qbit> I haven't had a lot to do with Linux, pretty much the same as you just checking it out periodically
<kakalto> yeh
<osh_> Linux is crap. But so is windows. And osx. But atleast linux is free.
<kakalto> I've raised an eye at freebsd
<kakalto> but as I see, less support for hardware and even software.... I can't really bother trying.
<qbit> I really like FreeBSD, but it is better used as a server environment
<eniac_petrov> Dude's, I have small problem with adept. When I start adept, the program guives me a message: another program is using the database, I have tried to restart the computer or kill some processes, but this not works. The automatic updates applet is also broken. Please, help. :-)
<kakalto> I have my nice kde-xgl-kubuntu setup now, I think I'll stick with it for a while
<qbit> and up util very recently it was faster than Linux
<qbit> but I'm seeing better disk transfer rates in Linux now, just don't think I trust async disk mounts on a server
<kakalto> qbit: yeah, server.
<kakalto> I don't run servers, only desktops =)
<kakalto> eniac_petrov: sounds like your automatic updates applet is stopping adept from working =S
<qbit> I do the MCSE thing at work; I'm responsible for a little over a couple of dozen Windows servers and 5 FreeBSD ones
<kakalto> ah
<qbit> and a small lan at home for my own fun
<eniac_petrov> kakalto , no, the computer guives me this message also in the automatic updates
<kakalto> eniac_petrov: ah. sorry _I_ can't help, but stick around - or google for it
<sugu> su says incorrect password
<eniac_petrov> kakalto: no problems, but thanks
<kakalto> good luck =)
<eniac_petrov> thanks
<sugu> please help me
<eniac_petrov> sugu, that is your trouble?
<kakalto> sugu: 'incorrect password' usually means, just that
<kakalto> you typed it in wrong - caps lock isn't on?
<isete> is swap partion supposed to be `amount of RAM` * 2 ?
<kakalto> isete: to an extent
<kakalto> isete: that was the rule of thumb, once upon a time. but these days, with 1gb of ram, you don't need 2gb of swap
<sugu> kakalto: I give correct password... what can i do for tht
<isete> that's exactly what i have
<isete> i thought i need 2 GB
<isete> what is the size nowdays?
<sugu> it says su returned with error
<kakalto> isete: I'm not completely sure; I did 768mb, but when I monitor my swap usage, I never use any
<kakalto> I also have 1gb of ram
<kakalto> sugu: weird.
<isete> kakalto: if i resize my swap part - how do i need to change settings in kubuntu? do i need to?
<kakalto> isete: nah, it should "just work"(TM)
<kakalto> =)
<sugu> kakalto: please tell me... why is this error.. if try any command with sudo it works.. wat is su
<isete> can i make new free space be consumed by the root part or u'd suggest making a new partition?
<kakalto> sugu: ah.
<kakalto> sugu: sorry, my eyes fail me.
<kakalto> I didn't realise it said 'su'
<kakalto> root account is disabled by default in kubuntu.
<sugu> ya it said su
<qbit> sugu: what happens if you do: sudo passwd -e root  ?
<kakalto> !sudo > sugu
<sugu> kakalto: it says Password set to expire
<Pupeno_> I have to computers where the network wi-fi interface is configured exactly the same, the computers are next to each other, one connects the other doesn't (never gets a DHCP offer). The signal in the one that doesn't connect si good. What I see in iwconfig is that the essid is not set. Any ideas ?
<qbit> or even sudo passwd -S root should show status
<TheHighChild> about to test compiz, wish me luck!
<sugu> kakalto: is it because my password contains "su"
<kakalto> sugu: I doubt, not sure
<sugu> kakalto: how to change password.. i want command
<kakalto> root password? isn't it just 'sudo passwd'?
<qbit> well start off with sudo passwd -S root
<qbit> man passwd will show all the stuff
<qbit> -l will lock and account and -u will unlock
<qbit> -e will expire an account forcing a user to change the password on nect login
<sugu> kakalto: it still says "Su returned with an error"
<sugu> any idea what is Su
<qbit> su stands for "superuser"
<qbit> if your account is listed in /etc/sudoers you can "su" to root privilege
<kakalto> sugu: sorry matey, I'm going absolutely mad trying to txt people. hopefully qbit's helping you well :)
<osh_> qbit: actually "su" stands for "switch user" or atleast it did.
<kakalto> osh_: then how does "sudo" stand for "superuser do"?
<kakalto> I suppose they're just different
<kakalto> duh.
* kakalto hits self
<sysrpl> does anyone here use gtk interface designer?
<qbit> actually iirc osh_ is right
<thyko> how do i customize the bootsplash?
* qbit didn't type it out right
<thyko> to this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29662
<Tm_Konvi> kakalto: hi
<kakalto> Tm_Konvi: hey =)
<sugu> qbit: Can u help me.. please tell me why this happens
<qbit> thyko: in system config look down at system admin at bottom for the login manager
<qbit> thyko: change to adminstrator mode and look at the "background" tab
<qbit> if you're talking about KDM; if you mean before that I'm not sure
<qbit> sugu: it probably happens because the root account is either locked or has no password
<qbit> or both
<sugu> qbit: but is there a root account..
<qbit> look at /etc/group and see if your user account is in the admin group
<qbit> and if the account is locked you'll need to unlock it
<qbit> man passwd tells which switches do what
<qbit> iirc kubuntu puts the first user account created into the admin group in /etc/group on initial install/setup
<qbit> the admin group is in sudoers
<qbit> this should allow you [if you are in the admin group]  to sudo passwd
<qbit> do this: sudo passwd -S root
<NKjoep> hi, i'm runnin kubuntu 606... why the desktop icons of devices are hidden? i enabled them but they still stay away
<qbit> this will either return the status of the account or an error
<sugu> qbit: my account is the one and only account on this system
<qbit> if you can retrieve the status this way you can manipulate the account
<qbit> then if you cat /etc/group you should see something like this: admin:x:111:youruseraccount name
<qbit> near the bottom
<sugu> qbit: when i give "sudo passwd -S root" it returns"root P 07/13/2006 0 99999 7 -1"
<ivan> hi all what is command for I install program
<ivan> ?
<osh_> ivan: sudo aptitude install "program"
<ivan> I dont know how install skype :( ???
<osh_> ivan: skype is kind of special. Download "easyubuntu" and install it from there.
<osh_> !tell ivan about easyubuntu
<ivan> ?
<Gonzo> i can't mount my usb sd card reader anymore
<Gonzo> it just suddently stopped working
<Gonzo> :(
<Gonzo> i can see a few post on the forum about that but nothing that solves the actual problem
<thyko> qbit: thanks
<Gonzo> anyone has any idea?
<ivan> whay is command i install skype
<osh_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ivan> ok
<ivan> thanks
<cristiano> hello all
<mongey|zZz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<osh_> !tell mongey|zZz about easyubuntu
<cristiano> when i use "setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout it" it gives me an error
<cristiano> it says "
<cristiano> Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property
<cristiano> Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc101' layout - 'us'
<cristiano> Segmentation fault
<cristiano> what kind of error is this? how can i fix it?
<cristiano> any clues for me?
<sugu> hi
<cristiano> sugu: hi
<sugu> cristiano: how to play MP3 in kubuntu... I saw the wiki page...
<cristiano> sugu u can use Amarok or XMMS as player
<sugu> cristiano: it says to install some packages... but how to intall them
<cristiano> sugu: if u have already installed all the codecs suggested on the wiki page u should be ok
<sugu> cristiano: no i have not installed the codecs
<qbit> add multiverse to your /etc/apt/sources.list to install the additional codecs if you don't have them
<cristiano> sugu: u can install with apt-get or its graphical interface Adept in Kubuntu
<cristiano> sugu: u should follow the instructions given in the wiki and enable all the repositories in the sources.list (u can do this via Adept) and adding the multiverse repo
<sugu> cristiano: how to add repos in adept
<cristiano> sugu: click on View->manage repositories
<cristiano> (i hope it's the right translation, i've it in italian ^^)
<cristiano> uniq: hello how are u? :)
<sugu> cristiano: i see only Review Changes in View menu
<isete> when i boot my new kubuntu install it stalls at "waiting for root file system". how long should i wait? what might be the problem?
<cristiano> sugu:  did u open "Adept"?are u sure?
<isete> bootu my new kubuntu
<sugu> ya
<sugu> cristiano: wat to do??
<cristiano> sugu: u should have 5 menu : "Adept, Modify, View, Settings, Help" right?
<sugu> cristiano: ya
<cristiano> sugu: ok click adept
<sugu> cristiano: in adept i see quit
<cristiano> sugu: just quit?
<sugu> cristiano: only wuit
<sugu> cristiano: ya
<cristiano> sugu: did u enter the password when prompted opening adept?
<sugu> cristiano: ya
<Smooph>  you can also edit the file located at "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Smooph> crabstic: sugu
<cristiano> sugu: that's quite weird...ok do as told by Smooph
<cristiano> sugu:  in console type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<sugu> cristiano: smooph: please wait.. let me try
<Smooph> sure
<cristiano> then uncomment all the repositories and add the multiverse repo
<cristiano> Smooph can i ask u something?
<Smooph> sure
<sugu> cristiano: ha ha all lines are comment :)
<Smooph> one second
<elden> guys, i just want to know something
<cristiano> when typing in console "setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout it" it gives an error
<cristiano> Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property
<cristiano> Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc101' layout - 'us'
<cristiano> Segmentation fault
<elden> does xgll & compiz run smoothly in an Intel 915 card?
<cristiano> which kind of error is this?
<cristiano> sugu: u have to uncomment the repositories only (ie: deb http://... dapper universe and so on)
<TheHighChild> any 1337 compiz folsk in the house? I have ir working, just some questions on configuration options and tools
<Smooph> sry I have to go
<NKjoep> i'm runnin kubuntu 606... why the desktop icons of devices are hidden? i enabled them but they still stay away
<sugu> cristiano: i uncommented all lines like deb http://.... .. .
<sugu> cristiano: but same again
<cristiano> now from console do "sudo apt-get update"
<dondi> has anyone ever installed java webstart on kubuntu?
<dondi> and should it work with GCJ?
<dondi> my feeling is it won't. :(
<anders_> hello
<jaro> Whats wrong ? I cant Kill Kaffeine ????
<jaro> how can i Find out which process is using the em28xx module ??
<anders_> anyone that is good at java here?
<anders_> hello
<dondi> i'm sure some of us are. ;)
<elden> heh
<anders_> anybody that can help me install java to kubuntu???
<elden> i can help you out
<dondi> hah... that's exactly what I'm doing now.
<dondi> see here http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142
<anders_> :P
<anders_> dondi: are u speaking with me
<dondi> anders_: yes
<elden> what java are you referring to/
<anders_> sun java
<anders_> i need
<elden> runtime environment?
<anders_> yes
<anders_> so i can play java programs etc etc
<elden> ic
<dondi> check out the link i posted
<elden> then just go to java.com
<elden> and download the binary or rpm
<anders_> dondi: ok, i just have to follow it
<elden> or just check this link: http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml
<pedro> Hello everyone, I have a problem with ip direction
<dondi> anders_: yes, my guess is you will have to use 'sudo' every now and then though.
<anders_> dondi: it dident find: java-package ??
<pedro> everytime I reboot my pc, my ip direction changes
<anders_> apt-get install fakeroot java-package dident work dondi !
<pedro> I have to open ports in my router xavi
<pedro> but in Kubuntu, when I make >ifconfig< it shows me an inet adress that I cannot use to open ports
<pedro> In theory, the direction must start by 192.168...
<anders_> dondi: are u there?
<dondi> anders_: yes
<pedro> but it is not like that any help to open ports o change the ip direction?
<dondi> trying to figure it out
<anders_> ok, becouse i just installed it :)
<Howitzer> Is anyone going trough the same thing as me?, I tried Kubuntu out and i was really excited, now i'm just bored with it and going back to Ubuntu :/
<kakalto> anders_: you're back? =D that was an awful long 20mins
<anders_> kakalto: omg, my cdrom was weird
<kakalto> you mean, your cup-holder?
<anders_> :o
<anders_> ?
<kakalto> =)
<kakalto> dw.
<kakalto> it's a classic joke. the cdrom drive is a cupholder.
<anders_> :p
<anders_> private chat plx :d
<aegeanlinux> anyone here have about 1 hour of free programming time to donate?
<aegeanlinux> of C
<kakalto> not me
<aegeanlinux> dang
* aegeanlinux pleeds with all in this channel
<anders_> kakalto: priv? :S
* aegeanlinux waves to sugu and Nathan_
* aegeanlinux waves of Vynith
<sugu> cristiano: in which repo is the MP3 codecs
* Snake pops his head in
<Snake> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Snake> God ubotu got so generic
<kakalto> lol
* Snake waits for his server to start up
<Snake> and waits and waits and waits
<dondi> anders_: this is what worked for me. modify /etc/apt/sources.list, change
<dondi> Change the first section lines deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<dondi> to deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<anders_> ok
<munu> anybody - how do i set root password on kubuntu?
<Lynoure> munu: do you really need to?
<anders_> dondi: what worked after that? :P
<Lynoure> munu: sudo is pretty handy
<anders_> dondi: problem is that iam using dapper?
<Snake> Grr wtf
<mlarcher> i usually use "sudo su" to get root and then i can set the root-password simply with passwd
<munu> great - just did it
<munu> thanks
<anders_> dondi: ...?
<anders_> dondi: ...?
<anders_> iam using dapper..
<mlarcher> anybody ever tried to install pdo_informix?
<Snake> !info pdo_informix
<ubotu> Package pdo_informix does not exist in dapper
<Snake> uhh what is it?
<Snake> lol
<anders_> kakalto!
<mlarcher> it is a php connector for informix database
<kakalto> anders_!
<kakalto> :)
<anders_> wtf :P
<Snake> Snake!
<mlarcher> you need pear and pecl to install
<kakalto> hehe.
<Snake> Ah
<Snake> mlarcher: cant say I Have :(
<anders_> kakalto: can u help with automatix now?
<kakalto> anders_, I remember someone of a similar stature as you, just a few hours ago..
<Snake> anders_: go with EU, :)
<anders_> huh? :O
<mlarcher> i tried... but does not work
<Snake> ubotu: easyubuntu > anders_
<kakalto> anders_: sorry, should I go back to my padded room?
<anders_> ye
* Snake needs his MP3s
<Snake> ahhhhh
* Snake kicks his server
<Snake> POS
<anders_> Snake: wtf is that? P:
<Snake> anders_: a program that (imo) OWNS automatix :)
<anders_> ok :)
<anders_> can i remove it when i got java? :o
<Snake> Sure
* kakalto quickly sticks a plastik cup to the ceiling, then returns to his padded room
<stinkball> can someone help me get my sound working?
<Snake> stinkball: be more specific?
<anders_> huh
<anders_> shall i install all this in here or shall i download automatix to?
<stinkball> well... i have a SB audidy 2 zs and there is no sound
<stinkball> as far as i know i haven't changed anything since install
<Snake> anders_: EU should be fine, automatix has a rep of breaking systems (apparently their new team is making it better, but well see)
<Snake> Not to get debiany in here.. but so that everyone knows... DONT IRC ON ROOT
<anders_> ok
<anders_> ofc i dont irc at root :d
<Snake> have I mentions how much I hate java
<dondi> why is that? @ Snake
<anders_> Snake: i have to reboot now?
<Snake> dondi: It runs. really. really. slow. on my system
<__osh___> Snake: What? You don't like the "Write once, debug everywhere" ideom?
<Snake> anders_: whys that??
<anders_> to activate my nVIDIA
<Snake> ahh
<Snake> prolly
<anders_> how can i download gaim and put it on desktop?
<Snake> WOW thats neat!!!
<anders_> apt-get install gaim ?
<Snake> anders_: yes
<Snake> sudo apt-get to be exact
<anders_> but how can i put it on the desktop?
<anders_> oook?
<Snake> anders_: you would need to right click, and add shortcut to application
* Snake dances
<__osh___> anders_: you could probably just run the /etc/init.d/nvidia script and go to runlevel3, add the new module and go back up to 5. If you want.
<Snake> I just got MP3 previewing set up yayaayy
<Snake> __osh___: or he could reboot :P
<Snake> :)
<__osh___> Snake: probably quicker, yeah... ;-)
<Snake> Nautlis MP3 previewing is pretty awesome lol
* Snake hovers his cursor over his sons
<Snake> songs**
* __osh___ is out.
<Snake> cya guys
<anders_> what is the name to come to the xorg.conf ?
<anders_> /dev/X11/xorg.conf ?
<munu> is there a way to read CHM files in kubuntu?
<munu> it's compiled help format
<aegeanlinux> no, not that I know of
<aegeanlinux> but there is a CHM decompiler
<aegeanlinux> that then spits out html files
<aegeanlinux> which you can view in your favorite browser
<sugu> i dont see windows in the grub menu how can i restore that
<dondi> anders_: /etc/X11...
<NKjoep> .quit late
<anders_> :o
<anders_> Snake: there?
<anders_> how do i install: gedit ???
<cristiano> ehm how to become away in irc? ^^
<cristiano> .away
<anders_> ehm
<anders_> ehm
<anders_> emh
<dondi> Kate is quite Kool :p
<coma> !homo
<ubotu> I know nothing about homo - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux> !libtar
<ubotu> I know nothing about libtar - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<aegeanlinux> !your mum
<ubotu> I know nothing about your mum - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> !hacking the mainframe
<ubotu> I know nothing about hacking the mainframe - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux> !any other linux distributions
<ubotu> I know nothing about any other linux distributions - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux> !suse
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<aegeanlinux> !. I lie. Really, I do
<ubotu> I know nothing about . I lie. Really, I do - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> !love, teach me to love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love, teach me to love - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux> !the UFO that just landed. Head the newspaper, watch TV
<ubotu> I know nothing about the UFO that just landed. Head the newspaper, watch TV - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> lmfao
<Dasnipa] [> !why my mother left me
<ubotu> I know nothing about why my mother left me - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux> !the stolen item
<ubotu> I know nothing about the stolen item - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<aegeanlinux> LOL!!!!!!!!!
<aegeanlinux> Good night all
<coma> night
<MetaMorfoziS> can i get cedega without paying?
* aegeanlinux waves like a crazy mexican
<osh_> MetaMorfoziS: No. But wine is the free version.
<kakalto> MetaMorfoziS: there is a way. it's called cvscedega
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> i tryingit
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<MetaMorfoziS> i downloaded the script
<MetaMorfoziS> the wineCVS.sh
<MetaMorfoziS> but i dunno what i need to get it work
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can help me?
<Kwukki> !lol
<ubotu> I know nothing about lol - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<mauricio> hello !!
<mauricio> dose anybody knows how to install kubuntu into a ich7 raid ????
<mauricio> does anybody knows how to install kubuntu into a ich7 raid ????
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<Pupeno_> I have a Kubuntu box that was playing music just fine yesterday. But today amarok seems to be playing but no sound is comming out. I've tried raising all the volumes. Any ideas.
<Pupeno_> Sometimes, if I reboot, it works.
<Pascutti> Did you look the engine?
<Pupeno_> Pascutti: the engine is xine, it is the only one ever installed in this box.
<Pascutti> In suse I had a lot of headache with xine...
<Pupeno_> Pascutti: in Kubuntu it is the default.
<Pupeno_> ok, this computer is driving me crazy.
<Pupeno_> the wireless card doesn't connect on start up of the computer but if I do sudo ifdown ath0 ; sudo ifup ath0 it starts.
<Pupeno_> just a /etc/init.d/network restarts makes it work :(
<pparker> hi, i've got problems with screensaver not working fine
<pparker> i can test them but it dont start automatically
<pparker> any advices
<Hobbsee> pparker: kde 3.5.3?
<erikson> OK folks , looking for a way to play and backup my dvds ...right now nothing seems to be able to play the copy protected ones
<pparker> Hobbsee: yes on dapper and compiz
<Hobbsee> pparker: yeah, known problem.
<pparker> is it compiz ?
<Hobbsee> heh
* Aji-Dahaka tries to recall why he came in here yesterday
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, right
<Hobbsee> no, it's a problem with kde 3.5.3
<Aji-Dahaka> anyone know how edgy eff is progressing?  Repos up yet?
<pparker> Hobbsee: kopete crashed
<Hobbsee> Aji-Dahaka: first knot cd is being made, i dont know how broken it is
<Hobbsee> pparker: ah yes, great.  which kopete?
* Hobbsee has one you can try out.
<Aji-Dahaka> brokenness, great :)
<Hobbsee> i think
<pparker> 0.12
<Hobbsee> Aji-Dahaka: it's  for developers only, at the moment
<Aji-Dahaka> I _love_ brokenness <3
<Aji-Dahaka> <-- developer
<Hobbsee> pparker: no, it's a problem with kde 3.5.3
<Hobbsee> Aji-Dahaka: nice, what for?
<Aji-Dahaka> Hobbsee: kde, linux, freebsd, papi ...
<Aji-Dahaka> the list (unfortunately) goes on and on
<Hobbsee> Aji-Dahaka: nice :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Aji-Dahaka> but linux and papi for work
<Aji-Dahaka> kde and freebsd get shoved into my spare time
<pparker> i've also a problem with kontact: it d'ont write my emails on an mbox folder but on maildir; in settings i choose mbox
<Aji-Dahaka> some of them are "forced" to be maildir....
<Aji-Dahaka> (I don't like it, either)
<osh_> Why's drupal so outdated in ubuntu? Even in dapper the latest version is 4.5 while both 4.6 and 4.7 has been out for a while.
<erikson> which player will do copyrighted dvds...can't play movies :(
<Aji-Dahaka> so I made an inbox of mbox format and then told everything that used to use Inbox to use inbox
<pparker> after i can  not import them on thunderbird
<Aji-Dahaka> erikson: mplayer should
<osh_> erikson: any player with the right codecs installed. but mplayer is usually good.
<luc45> erikson: it's not the player, its the lib
<TheHighChild> any compiz users?
<osh_> !tell erikson about easyubuntu
<LeeJunFan> !dvdcss
<ubotu> I know nothing about dvdcss - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Aji-Dahaka> ooh, burned
<erikson> yeah, I realize I need more codecs and libs , but which ones ?
<pparker> TheHighChild: here is one
<luc45> erikson: libdvdcss
<luc45> erikson: found it? http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/
<TheHighChild> pparker: Nice name, close to my own. As for compiz. I have it setup and working, it's very cool but I can't figure out how to configure it. The stuff n gset-compix doesn't seem to have any affect. Just wondering if there is an alternative
<Aji-Dahaka> TheHighChild: user, yes ... but knowledgeable I am not
<Aji-Dahaka> gconf thingit
<osh_> erikson: didn't you get the link about easyubuntu?
<Aji-Dahaka> the gconf thingit has all (?) of the options specified in its own hard-to-understand format
<TheHighChild> pparker: i hate not having a title bar, etc. I can't remap the keys either so no ctrl+tab which is obscene
<osh_> ! tell osh_ about easyubuntu
<luc45> erikson: after install u will probably need to update kafeine and reboot
<pparker> TheHighChild: i've installed pykompiz for easy switching between kwin and compiz
<Aji-Dahaka> pparker: what's that do?
<pparker> allow to use kwin or compiz
<TheHighChild> what is kwin?
<doppelganger_> whats up everyone =)
<pparker> the default kde window decorator
<doppelganger_> what is the kubuntu (or KDE?) start button called? I'm wanting to change it's picture
<doppelganger_> no one? aww, thats an easy one! =)
<osh_> Could this be the reason drupal is so outdated? http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/drupal.html ? Does universe/multiverse use the debian packages?
<Sikon> I installed Xgl and Compiz on Kubuntu 6.06 per the wiki guide, now "Show desktop" and some applications don't work
<TheHighChild> kmenu
<Sikon> those that use the system tray
<jaro> How Can I use Analogue Mode with KAffeine (TV-USB)
<insanekane> doppelganger_: i *think* you can just drag a picture onto the k button and it will use it
<insanekane> doppelganger_: i *think*
<insanekane> doppelganger_: /usr/share/apps/kicker/tiles/KDE_button_*.png
<jaro> How Can I use Analogue Mode with KAffeine (TV-USB)
<insanekane> doppelganger_: sorry, wrong
<luc45> insanekane: it will if u use kbfx
<insanekane> luc45: eh, kbfx really is quite bad
<luc45> insanekane: yep
<luc45> insanekane: i know. its crap
<insanekane> luc45: very much so
<insanekane> :)
<luc45> insanekane: but still better than the tiny kmenu
<abattoir__> doppelganger_: i think it is  /usr/share/icons/icon_theme/size/apps/kmenu.png
<Pupeno_> what is the most raw way to test the sound ?
<insanekane> luc45: not at all
<abattoir__> doppelganger_: if it is a user installed theme, it'd be /home/usr/.kde/share/icons/icon_theme/size/apps/kmenu.png
<luc45> insanekane: i will use it until something better appears.
<abattoir__> Pupeno_: aplay an the cli
<Pupeno_> abattoir__: thanks.
<abattoir__> Pupeno_: aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*.ogg
<teknoprep> how do i write to an ntfs partition?
<Pupeno_> abattoir: I did aplay /etc/skel/Examples/ubuntu\ Sax.ogg, I hear something like static, ugly, but at least at hear something on this box. Nothing comes out of the other box.
<insanekane> luc45: if it is only the icon that bothers you, there is a patch on the kde-apps.org which allows you to use any kind of image for the K Button
<abattoir> Pupeno_: sorry, what about KDE*.wav ?
<luc45> insanekane: yep?
<luc45> insanekane: for 3.5.x?
<abattoir> Pupeno_: i mean, try playing a wav file
<Pupeno_> abattoir: that works :)
<Pupeno_> abattoir: anyway, what bothers me is the other PC not playing anything.
<abattoir> Pupeno_: iirc, aplay doesnt handle mp3/ogg
<abattoir> Pupeno_: same setup?
<Pupeno_> abattoir: very similar.
<abattoir> Pupeno_: so same sound card?
<ranunculoid> I have unpartitioned space (25gb) that I set aside at the end of my disk in case I ever installed windoze. I now know I will never want windoze. Does anyone know how I can merge this space with my "home" partition?
<Pupeno_> abattoir: no, that's different.
<luc45> insanekane: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26681 ??
<ninhertatil> hi all
<Pupeno_> abattoir: the one not working has a Sound Blaster Live! and a (disabled) on-board SiS-something.
<abattoir> Pupeno_: does kmix identify the card properly?
<Pupeno_> abattoir: yes. It shows all the nifty sb live controls.
<Pupeno_> abattoir: alsamixer as well.
<osh_> ranunculoid: if you've created a volume of your home-dir then you can just create another volume from your unused space and merge the two. Check out evms.
<insanekane> luc45: oh yeah thats the one
<ranunculoid> osh_: apt-get install evms? Does it have a GUI?
<luc45> insanekane: its for 3.4 :(
<insanekane> luc45: so /
<osh_> ranunculoid: yes, evms-gui I think. That only works if you've created lvm volumes already.
<luc45> insanekane: how do i install this in 3.5?
<Pupeno_> abattoir: I had to raise the Wave input (aside of the master and pcm outputs).
<Pupeno_> Thanks.
<ranunculoid> osh_: I put suse on it one day when I was bored, that'sd mean there's lvm volumes on it right?
<abattoir> Pupeno_: oh, then try upgrading your kernel, if it is not the latest, sometime there should be a fix for it
<insanekane> luc45: be back soon
<luc45> insanekane: ok
<cristiano> hello again
<doppelganger_> whoops, back
<cristiano> guys it looks like dmix suddenly isn't working anymore, anyone experienced this problem?
<doppelganger_> hate being at work =\
<doppelganger_> ok, so the "start" button is called kmenu?
<osh_> ranunculoid: sorry, can't tell. Havent' tried suse.
<doppelganger_> hmm
<abattoir> doppelganger_: no, the icon for it is kmenu.png
<doppelganger_> oh ok
<abattoir> doppelganger_: look at the folders where you could try replacing it
<ranunculoid> osh_: evms is installed. I just apt-got it. How do I launch it? "evms" or "evms-gui" return "command not found"
<doppelganger_> ok, see what i had done was download kbfx last night...
<doppelganger_> it was terrible..
<doppelganger_> gave me a start button that wouldn't give me my old start button's functionality
<abattoir> doppelganger_: you can remove it if you want
<abattoir> doppelganger_: 'sudo apt-get remove kbfx' or through adept
<doppelganger_> the "kmenu" option in kbfx wouldn't work, but the two others would (but were ugly as sin)
<osh_> ranunculoid: try sudo pvdisplay, lvdisplay or vgdisplay? got any of those and you might not be SOL.
<doppelganger_> so i guess i'll just try and replace it's png then
<doppelganger_> =)
<abattoir> doppelganger_: :)
<doppelganger_> may i ask one more taskbar related question?
<doppelganger_> tiny one
<Aji-Dahaka> jeje, doppelganger_ ... that's much wittier than doppelganger
<abattoir> doppelganger_: sure
* Aji-Dahaka likes it
<ranunculoid> /msg osh_
<ranunculoid> eamon@eamon-desktop:~$ sudo pvdisplay
<ranunculoid> eamon@eamon-desktop:~$ sudo lvdisplay
<ranunculoid>   No volume groups found
<ranunculoid> eamon@eamon-desktop:~$ sudo vgdisplay
<ranunculoid>   No volume groups found
<ranunculoid> eamon@eamon-desktop:~$
<abattoir> doppelganger_: be aware that there are different sizes for kmenu.png, make sure you either try replacing all, or for the size you want
<doppelganger_> ok...  so i also changed whole taskbar color to black last night using that kbfx app
<doppelganger_> but now..
<abattoir> doppelganger_: it would also be wise to rename the old one as kmenu.png.old, so you could use it later, if you want
<doppelganger_> any open windows' text is also black
<abattoir> doppelganger_: window title?
<teknoprep> yo
<teknoprep> how do i set the suid on a program
<teknoprep> to root so a normal user runs it as root
<teknoprep> smbmnt is what i want to do this on
<Aji-Dahaka> man chmod
<Aji-Dahaka> though you may want to use sudo instead
<teknoprep> naw i didn't want to use sudo instead
<teknoprep> if i wanted to use sudo
<teknoprep> i would have used it
<osh_> ranunculoid: no physical volume groups. then I don't think I can help you. sorry. I suspect you'll have to recreate your home-dir as a lvm, but that'll destroy the data. :-/
* Aji-Dahaka really recommends sudo for most things instead
<Aji-Dahaka> but chmod should explain it fine
<teknoprep> i alrady fixed it
<teknoprep> its been awhile since i set a suid and guid
<teknoprep> sudo can't do everything omfg
<Aji-Dahaka> really?
<teknoprep> lol really
* Aji-Dahaka tries to think of what sudo can't do
<Aji-Dahaka> it can run programs as root but _with_ access control
<v3ctor> it can't make me breakfast ;)
<Aji-Dahaka> that's a proper superset of what suid bits can do
<teknoprep> how do you run smbmnt while in smb4k ?
<erikson> v3ctor: try sudo /cookeggs
<teknoprep> so now while in smb4k i wanna run smbmnt
* Aji-Dahaka has no idea what smb4k is
<teknoprep> yes now stop it
<teknoprep> it can't do everything
<Aji-Dahaka> sure it can
<teknoprep> i don't wnat to run smb4k as root
<v3ctor> sudo: /cookeggs: command not found
<teknoprep> i want to run it as the user i am logged in as
<erikson> :) sorry
<v3ctor> lol
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, that smb4k
<Aji-Dahaka> then yeah, you can run it with sudo
<Aji-Dahaka> (might be on their faqs section)
<teknoprep> ?
<teknoprep> i don't want to run smb4k with sudo you moron
<teknoprep> smbmnt is a prgram that is run when you mount something from inside of smb4k
<Aji-Dahaka> I rather meant the program can run with sudo
<Aji-Dahaka> it was a feature addition at some point
<teknoprep> ?
<Aji-Dahaka> went through my mailbox at least
<Aji-Dahaka> they have sudo support
<teknoprep> ?
<doppelganger_> sorry, back again...  (UGH WORK)
<Aji-Dahaka> was quite a while ago, though, that they added it
<Aji-Dahaka> so maybe it's no longer on the release docs, not too sure
<doppelganger_> so yeah, on my taskbar, now that i have it all black....   any fonts on the thing are black as well
<Aji-Dahaka> might have been *ponder* .5.0 or so
<Aji-Dahaka> kde-apps shows them having at least a .7.1 out
<Aji-Dahaka> oops, nope ... still in their release notes
<doppelganger_> any open windows' fonts on the taskbar are black and i can't see them for anything. I tried looking in "fonts"... but i don't see where to change taskbar colors
<doppelganger_> *taskbar FONT colors
<h3sp4wn> Anyone still have the progressive techno radio station stream still in their cool streams in amarok ?
<teknoprep> aji
<teknoprep> Aji-Dahaka: it only says mount and umount as sudo.. not smbmnt
<teknoprep> but like i said... sudo can't do everything
<doppelganger_> whoa, hey aegean, must've missed ya when i was away
<teknoprep> not unless the programmer specificly puts support for sudo into the app
<teknoprep> suid works no matter what
<Aji-Dahaka> but with no access control at all unless you have ACL suid
<h3sp4wn> When does sudo not work ? Other than web interfaces and gui stuff ?
<Aji-Dahaka> (not sure if that exists in linux)
<v3ctor> Aji-Dahaka: yes it does
<v3ctor> nvm
<Aji-Dahaka> :p
<v3ctor> was thinking somehting else
<Aji-Dahaka> I really should play with linux ACLs someday
<h3sp4wn> selinux has better support for acl's
<Aji-Dahaka> h3sp4wn: kernel patches?
<teknoprep> Aji-Dahaka: yeah i just checked my settings to
<h3sp4wn> http://www.nsa.gov/selinux/
<teknoprep> Aji-Dahaka: so yeah suid is the way to go
<BlankB> h3sp4wn: when you need to run a gui thingy with su you can use: kdesu
<h3sp4wn> BlankB: I know
<BlankB> h3sp4wn: gotcha.
<h3sp4wn> BlankB: But I never do (don't think gui stuff should ever be run as root)
<BlankB> h3sp4wn: the only thing i can think of would be system settings.
<h3sp4wn> BlankB: That allows you to switch to administrator mode anyway though doesn't it (maybe using kdesu underneath but I don't know)
<BlankB> h3sp4wn: that is correct.
<Pupeno_> Kontact crashed and about 15 mails dissapeared from my imap inbox :(  and efectively, accessing it with Thunderbird shows no mail there. If somebody has any idea how to get those mails back, I'll be thankfull.
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno_: With imap your mail should still be on the server
<Pupeno_> h3sp4wn: it seems Kontact managed to delete them from the server, Thunderbird shows no mail there.
<ranunculoid> If I add another line to fstab that points to /home will that merge the two partitions pointing there?
<ranunculoid> probably not...
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno_: I don't understand how that could happen sorry
<Pupeno_> ranunculoid: no, it won't.
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: You may want to investigate using unionfs
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: unionfs isn't in apt-get:-(
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: You need to find out what it is and understand how to use it (search google)
<Aji-Dahaka> unionfs isn't in apt-get:-( <-- jeje
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: Thanks
<ranunculoid> Aji-Dahaka: What are you laughing at;-)
* Aji-Dahaka gets back to reading "conduct guidelines"
<Aji-Dahaka> ranunculoid: nothing ... ;)
<ranunculoid> unionfs has different versions for different kernels - how can I tell which kernel I have?
<nik> *grml* "make" not installed?
<Pupeno_> ranunculoid: uname -a
<h3sp4wn> nik: Install build-essential
<serenity> nik: sudp apt-get install build-essiantial(s,) i am not sure about the s
<v3ctor> uname -r
<nik> thx
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: The modules should already be in the standard kubuntu kernel
<serenity> but there aren't
<v3ctor> it is on mine
<serenity> Sysinfo for 'beyond-serenity': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 864 MHz (1729 bogomips), HD: 53/110GB, RAM: 405/503MB, 86 proc's, 1.2h up
<h3sp4wn> serenity: infobash is a bit better than sysinfo in my oppinion
<serenity> h3sp4wn: infobash?
<h3sp4wn> serenity: http://rebelhomicide.demon.nl/#infobash
<h3sp4wn> CPU[AMD Athlon XP 2600+ clocked at 1913.231 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.17.4-rt7-v1 i686]   Up[-4:14-]   Mem[-910.207/1003.56MB-]   HDD[-121GB(17%used)-]   Procs[-122-]   Client[Konversation 0.19] 
<h3sp4wn> serenity: if you run it with -v you get even more stuff
<serenity> h3sp4wn: sounds nice
<coma> !fart
<ubotu> I know nothing about fart - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<coma> !yum
<ubotu> I know nothing about yum - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> coma: STOP!
<coma> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hawkwind> You were told that yesterday
<coma> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Lynoure> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Lynoure> coma: so you can access it other ways too, and not flood the channel
<Hawkwind> He was told that several times yesterday as well.  Yet he continues to play with the bot in the channel
<coma> i cant /msg
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I just downloaded that infobash script.  That's a pretty nice script
<Hawkwind> coma: Register your nick and you can
<coma> how do i do that?
<Hawkwind> coma: /msg nickserv help
<nalioth> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<coma> !/msg nickserv help
<ubotu> I know nothing about /msg nickserv help - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> coma: Leave off the !   just:  /msg nickserv help
<coma> : /msg nickserv help
<v3ctor>  /msg nickserv help register
<v3ctor> to be more specific
<Hawkwind> Wow, it's truly not rocket science :P
<abattoir> coma: you know the debian-bots are more fun, please go there
<v3ctor> eww...keep that science voodoo away from me
<abattoir> coma: if you go on doing this, you are going to get kicked and/or banned.
<camilo> hi, anyone using the lastest kubuntu 1.4.1 packages ??
<abattoir> camilo: you mean amarok?
<coma> what im not doing anything wrong?
<camilo> yeah, I mean amarok...
<camilo> sorry
<h3sp4wn> camilo: I am yes (and the progressive techno radio stream seems have been lost :/)
<erikson> v3ctor: the easyubuntu worked well, i am now able to play dvds in mplayer
<abattoir> coma: 1. playing w/ bots is not encouraged in this channel 2. it is a 'family' channel
<boardom> Is there any particular reason why CPAN is completely unable to make in 6.06?
<camilo> yeah but now you've the last.fm radio streaming ;)....
<coma> ...i stopped playing ages ago and i havnt said anything uncouth?
<h3sp4wn> boardom: It takes alot of messing around (and you end up with load of stuff in /usr/local)
<camilo> do you know if the pacakages are being built with libnjb (creative nomad) support?
<abattoir> coma: please stop it, you have been warned 3~4 times, thank you :)
<h3sp4wn> boardom: Thats why I think perl should not be in the base system
<boardom> h3sp4wn: solution being?
<boardom> h3sp4wn: i'm losing my mind, no gcc, no make, nothing of any actual use
<h3sp4wn> boardom: I can't remember - but I did get it working (now using edgy which has perl 5.8.8)
<nalioth> coma: please don't fish for factoids in here, you may search the URL the bot gives you
<boardom> is it perl 5.8.7 that's broekn? or just the kubuntu implementation of it
<h3sp4wn> boardom: Install build-essential and you get make gcc and kernel headers
<boardom> cause this is oolish
<boardom> ko
<coma> abattoir: i stoppped ages ago and havnt said anything unclean.....sorry
<h3sp4wn> boardcom: cpan requires the latest stable of version of perl to work properly
<boardom> hrmm... so i'd need to edit the repos in adept, to edgy?
<boardom> in order to get the update
<boardom> i'm so used to perl being easy.. hah
<abattoir> coma: i understand, but lots of people come here for help, their messages might get lost amidst the spam... you can always play at #ubuntu-bots / #debian-bots, as long as you dont get kicked there ;)
<grizzly> I did "enlightenment --replace" , now enlightenment talks about editing a few startup files. But which one are they?
<boardom> h3sp4wn: it was the headers i think... works fine now with 5.8.7perl
<boardom> is there any particular logic for not including build-essential in the main install?
<boardom> or at least making it a bit more.... apparent that you're installing a crippled system
<h3sp4wn> boardom: Try installing the ssh perl modules or something and you will end up with loads of stuff in /usr/local
<ranunculoid> Guys how do I format a drive in ext3 from the command line? I fucked up my drive and it's complaining about bad superblock inode magic.
<boardom> h3sp4wn: agreed.. cpan is a load of junk, but I don't see perl modules in adept like I would normally install them in FreeBSD, so i'll use what i have
<charlie5> hello ... any idea's how i can make a smart boot manager (or grub or lilo) floppy which boots the Kubu install disk, without any keyboard/mouse interaction ?
<h3sp4wn> boardom: cpan works perfectly if you have the latest version of perl
<ranunculoid> I was using fdisk but that only writes the partition table. What do I use to actually format the drive in ext3?
<camilo> to format from the command line you can use mkfs
<ranunculoid> Thanks
<coma> whatever you do dont ask ubotu
<Distro^Junkie> who does the packaging of amarok ?
<ranunculoid> I  added this line "/dev/hda4       /home/eamon/Movies           ext3    defaults        0       2" to fstab but when I navigate to the mount point it tells me only root can write to it. I dont understand, it's inside my home folder... How can I get it to work?
<Hobbsee> Distro^Junkie: ah, kubuntu developers, kde developers?  why do you ask?
<jpatrick> Distro^Junkie: cos he didn't know
<jpatrick> oh that was for Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: bleh.  get merging :P
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: there is nothing to merge
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ahem.  there are still over 300 packages to merge.
<teknoprep> hmmm
<teknoprep> bunch of noobs
<teknoprep> all of you
<teknoprep> lol
<nixternal> hahah Hobbsee
<ubuntu> hallchen
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: oh, I was looking at the outstanding list..
<nixternal> everybody is a noob, even you
<ubuntu> kann mir jemand kurz helfen Kubuntu zu installieren?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: yeah, they just made up "outstanding"
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu> thx
<tom-Bar> I have lost this file sources.list.plz send me
<ubuntu> /join #kubuntu-de
<Hobbsee> !repos > tom-Bar
<Distro^Junkie> The following NEW packages will be installed... libexscalibar1 <--- amarok no longer uses this as it was gfor moodbar and its no longer maintained
<nixternal> interesting Hobbsee,
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> Distro^Junkie: ahh...yes...they axed the moodbar, didnt they?
<tom-Bar> ubuntu: why #kubuntu-de?
<Distro^Junkie> for*
<Distro^Junkie> yep they did
<nixternal> he either spammed it, or hit space by mistake
<Hobbsee> hit space, most likely
<teknoprep> yo
<teknoprep> wtf is the any key
<teknoprep> i can't find it
<osiris> lmao
<teknoprep> whats so funny?
<Hobbsee> Distro^Junkie: this is dapper?  which repo were you grabbing the packagse from?  kubuntu.org?
<osiris> that means press any key.  as in it dont matter what key
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: aww, all the kde packs there are boring
<teknoprep> w0ot
<Distro^Junkie> sorry I realized after I grapped the wrong repo
<teknoprep> i got someone to answer me
<teknoprep> haha
<Distro^Junkie> grabbed*
<Hobbsee> Distro^Junkie: ah :)
<nixternal> hahahah
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :P
<nixternal> my IRC tabs in konvo got bigger, so i know what happened ;)
<ajay> hello people!
<ajay> brrring
<v3ctor> hello ajay
<Snake> Yo
<jpatrick> Snake: Tu
<ajay> hi v3ctor
<ajay> hi Snake
<Snake> jpatrick: whats goin down dawg
<Snake> :P
<jpatrick> Snake: not alot
<erikson> hi ajay, Snake, jpatrick
<Snake> sweet sweet
<Snake> hi #kubuntu
<Snake> :)
<Snake> There that covers everyone
<erikson> Snake <---lazy
<Snake> erikson: You know it :)
<Snake> im the kinda guy who rm -r *.jpg instead of deleting every one by hand ya kno
<Snake> :P
<erikson> gonna try burning a video as soon as it DLs...that will be the test whether i keep kubuntu or not
<erikson> so far kubuntu seems to be the mosy complete linux distro I've used , program and support wise :)
<ajay> erikson: yup
<jpatrick> Snake: but then again you like doing "sudo rm -rf /"
<erikson> I tried pclinuxos and it was really error prone ...especially synaptic,... and wasn't compatible with some of my hardware , and the ppl in the support chat had  attitude
<Snake> jpatrick: And I lloved every minute of it :P
<Snake> erikson: make sure you use K3B :)
<Snake> <3<3<3 that program
<erikson> yup ,will do Snake
<ajay> erikson: why what happened?
<ajay> pclos is not that bad
<ajay> especially the mini edition
<ajay> .93
<Snake> pclos has one feature that absoultly rocks my sox.
<Snake> The build live CD
<ajay> Snake: :)
<Snake> I LOVE that
<erikson> I tried the 8500up vers , since my vid card is an elcheapo onboard ati xpress 200
<teknoprep> man i notice alot of bugs with KDE
<teknoprep> shit just crashes for no reason
<teknoprep> WTF
<teknoprep> gnome does not do this crap
<erikson> well all their distros are live cds now anyway
<Snake> ajay: given what your saying about pclos, I presume you know your way around the distro?
<Snake> teknoprep: then go back to gnome? :)
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> can i just install gnome on kubuntu?
<ajay> well guys i have tried all the distro on the distrowatch list
<ajay> and have been using linux for 5 yrs
<teknoprep> what sudo apt-get install gnome ?
<Snake> teknoprep: sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<teknoprep> or is there a way to get ubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Snake> You could get sudo apt-get installubuntu-desktop
<ajay> Snake: yup i know my way :)
<Snake> as well
<erikson> same here ajay but I still consider myself a linux noob in many ways
<ajay> erikson: yeah true
<teknoprep> .
<teknoprep> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<teknoprep>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: libglib2.0-data but it is not going to be installe
<ajay> erikson: i had been using gentoo for 3 yrs :)
<teknoprep> non linux noob
<ajay> btw i am still 16 ;)
<teknoprep> i am a linux desktop nubcake
<Snake> ajay: Have you ever seen like, an OS that has the mklivecd function, but is completly stripped like, to the bone? I want to make my own specialize live CDs, and the closest I could get to a stripped one was the amarok live :(
<ajay> teknoprep: lol
<teknoprep> i never used a gui on linux before
<Snake> ajay: I just want it to be like default KDE, and drivers, pretty much
<erikson> ooooh gentoo... I heard horror stories about gentoo install procedure
<ajay> Snake: well pclos mini is that only
<teknoprep> gentoo OWNS
<teknoprep> just takes a bit to install
<ajay> erikson: its all crap . gentoo rocks
<Snake> gentoos okau
<Snake> okay**
<h3sp4wn> Snake: There is one for making custom debian based distro's
<teknoprep> plus you only have horror storries if you are a complete idiot and can't read the install manual
<teknoprep> which is easy as hell
<ajay> well guys btw i wanted to sahre something
<Snake> h3sp4wn: what is it? Ive been looking for it
<v3ctor> teknoprep: or when you try to install it on sparc system
<teknoprep> so ifyou have horror stories or are talking to a person with them.. they are a complete idiot and you shouldn't listen to them anymore
<teknoprep> sparc LOL
<erikson> rocks ajay , how ?
<ajay> i and 3 other guys are making a distro that will showcase every spaking new techonology from linux world like grid, cluster, ltsp and stuff
<teknoprep> yeah i'll stick to my x86 systems
<ajay> anyone interestedto participate
<teknoprep> i work for a bank and we don't use anything but x86
<teknoprep> and mainframe
<jpatrick> erikson: so you've gone from football to linux? cool
<ajay> erikson: every way, u can make it the way u want
<v3ctor> i prefer the tried and true 64bit systems
<teknoprep> 64bit isn't tried and true
<v3ctor> um
<v3ctor> yes
<ajay> no one for my proposal?
<Snake> LOL TRIED AND TRUE!?
<Snake> ajay: If I knew linux better I would help :)
<v3ctor> been used in production systems since like 93
<Snake> ajay: but atm im pretty worthless :P
<h3sp4wn> Snake: I will try and find it again
<teknoprep> ajay what do you want?
<ajay> Snake: well man u will learn a lot while making it ;)
<ajay> teknoprep: scroll up buddy!
<teknoprep> no
<Snake> v3ctor: if 64 bit is tried and true, what is x86??
<ajay> teknoprep: no scroll up or particiapte no?
<v3ctor> x86 is for desktop toys
<teknoprep> why make a linux distro?
<teknoprep> what is your core going to be?
<teknoprep> redhat? debian?
<ajay> teknoprep: debian or gentoo
<teknoprep> plus linux clustering sucks
<teknoprep> solaris and bsd have better cluster solutions
* v3ctor is a solaris guy
<Snake> bsd *twitch*
<teknoprep> bsd OWNS YOU
<erikson> v3ctor: I tried the dapper 64 bit version ...lotta stuff won't work on it , so I switched to the 32 bit and so far all the progs that were giving me trouble are working very well '
<teknoprep> as a server you can't beat it
<h3sp4wn> Not really there are plenty of high performance linux based clusters
<teknoprep> especially obsd
<Snake> teknoprep: indeed it does, I couldnt even get FreeBSD To install, and this coming from a guy who got gento to work :P
<teknoprep> ok i want you to load balance 2 firewalls with iptables
<v3ctor> erikson: sorry...don't confuse 64bit systems with the sorry intel-based stuff that has recently come out
<teknoprep> go ahead .. doit for free with open source
<afm\colo> teknoprep: oh really? that's why all the ppl i know use linux-ha and drbd and stuff for clustering, right? :>
<afm\colo> in fields where they LIKE going proprietary
<afm\colo> but can't do with GNU/Linux
<teknoprep> afm\colo: exactly
<teknoprep> afm\colo: you can't use any opensource technology to cluster 2 linux iptables firewalls
<teknoprep> there is nothing to sync up the connection tracking tables
<erikson>  v3ctor, AMD64 CPU here , so I tried dapper 64 bit thinking it would run better ...I was wrong
* h3sp4wn wants to buy a sun desktop (but I don't know whether $7000 is worth it)
<teknoprep> no with PF you can use PFSYNC
<teknoprep> capr
<teknoprep> carp even
<teknoprep> bang you have load balancing firewalls
<v3ctor> erikson: real chip makers have t least 10 years more 64bit experience than  intel/amd
<v3ctor> h3sp4wn: you can get them much cheaper than that
<afm\colo> v3ctor: oh please, Intel is the single most important "chipmaker" in the world
<v3ctor> lol
<h3sp4wn> v3ctor: I want 2 dual core opterons
<teknoprep> afm\colo: thats like saying... microsoft is the single most important software developer becuase the produce the most software
<erikson> v3ctor: whaddya mean?
<teknoprep> afm\colo: intel is the most important becuase they make the chips?
<v3ctor> afm\colo: if that is true then why do the most important servers in the wolrd not use thier chips :p
<h3sp4wn> v3ctor: Should last me ten years (with sun's build quality which I like)
<teknoprep> afm\colo: yeah ok
<ajay> gus tell me a link to paste text
<ajay> pastebin sucks
<v3ctor> i want  the 8 core niagra chip
<teknoprep> afm\colo: actually MainFrame has been doing it better and longer then any of these companies
<afm\colo> v3ctor: if you'd actually take a look at market share for enterprise grade computing
<teknoprep> afm\colo: 99% of the banks all over the world don't trust Intel / MS / Unix... they trust MainFrame
<afm\colo> you'd notice that intel has the lead there as well
<afm\colo> AMD is catching up
<teknoprep> afm\colo: take your statement and shove it now , ok?
<ajay> any link to paste text
<ajay> brring?
<afm\colo> rafb.net/paste
<v3ctor> afm\colo: they don't count real chips in that survey then
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: The only bank I have ever worked for was nearly all sun
<h3sp4wn> v3ctor: And sybase
<afm\colo> teknoprep: mainframe computing is a whole different field of operation than "ordinary" computing stuff
<teknoprep> h3sp4wn: what bank?
<teknoprep> h3sp4wn: and they probably ran mini-mainframe which runs on solaris
<erikson> what's solaris like , anyone here everused it ?
<v3ctor> i use it daily
<v3ctor> it is awsome
<afm\colo> i've used SunOS 5.8
<teknoprep> erikson: it owns.. get opensolaris to try it out
<afm\colo> the userland just sucks
<afm\colo> gimme GNu any time
<v3ctor> 8 sucked for user
<afm\colo> s/u/U/
<teknoprep> afm\colo:  not if you are used to it
<v3ctor> 9 and higher are much better for useland
<ajayc> teknoprep: got pm?
<erikson> can I put it on a seperate partition, with linux and windows ?
<v3ctor> 9 has a large set of GNu tools
<teknoprep> yeah wtf?
<teknoprep> STOP IT
<teknoprep> omfg wtf
<ajayc> teknoprep: stop wat i pasted the whole thing :)
<Skrot> ~dualhead
<teknoprep> you pasted it twice lol
<Skrot> Anyone know of a good (k)ubuntu dualhead howto?
<teknoprep> hmm
<ajayc> anyone wanna read the philosophy of the distro i am making?
<teknoprep> its pretty much self explantory
<teknoprep> goto system settings
<teknoprep> click display
<teknoprep> enter adminitor mode
<teknoprep> and doit
<teknoprep> its in the hardware section
<teknoprep> hmm
<Cntryboy> last night I compiled f4l, does it put the binary file in the bin folder with in the folders I first gzip2 the file to?
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> this sucks
<teknoprep> i can't install ubuntu-desktop
<teknoprep> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<teknoprep>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: libglib2.0-data but it is not going to be installed
<corin> abattoir or crimsun?  anybody here?
<richardh_> Hi...anyone else have problems with cdrecord within K3b on dapper?
<teknoprep> nope
<teknoprep> k3b owns
<teknoprep> hey
<teknoprep> how the f do i install ubuntu-desktop?
<richardh_> I used the setup program to distrbute the necessary rights, but cdrecord still doesn't allow me to burn
<teknoprep> i am in kubuntu
<ColonelKernel> easy
<ColonelKernel> insert livecd,
<ColonelKernel> click the install icon on desktop
<ColonelKernel> did that help teknoprep?
<Cntryboy> Anyone ever use f4l?
<Hawkwind> teknoprep: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ColonelKernel> or that :D
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: sound works?
<ColonelKernel> no
<ColonelKernel> not even a bloop
* MetaMorfoziS re
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: open up kmix again
<ColonelKernel> mmkay
<ColonelKernel> its open
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: someone was here earlier today; when he enabled input options, his sound started working...
<ColonelKernel> i ok all of them?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: make sure all the light in all the tabs are on, and the sliders are full ;)
<ColonelKernel> it won't let me! when i click "CD" line is not lighted
<ColonelKernel> wait red or green lights
<ColonelKernel> sorry
<abattoir> red is generally for recording(input) green is when the input is played out in your speakers..
<ColonelKernel> ok. all are enabled and turned up
<Cntryboy> hrmmm
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: try playing something 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*.wav'
<ColonelKernel> attempted, no sound :(
<qwertybob> can i change my processor to amd 64 and still run my kubuntu32 installed?
<Sikon> yes
<boardom> Assuming for the second i'm an idiot... how would I go about getting the most recent version of clamav (is there an unstable repos)?
<ColonelKernel> should be able to, as 32 is compatible with 64 bit processor...
<Sikon> I'm running kubuntu-i386 on an Athlon 64 riht now
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: what now?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: ok, i've run out of ideas... maybe time to experiment...
<ColonelKernel> oh goody...
<qwertybob> Sikon: great, maybe you can help me, My nvidia seems to no longer work now, vesa does not at all
<ColonelKernel> anything :D
<Sikon> qwertybob> did you install the proprietary NVIDIA driver?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: aah, ok...in the output tab, switch everything off, then switch only wave one, see if it plays
<qwertybob> Sikon: somehwow the new mobo and chip casued some problem
<Hawkwind> boardom: If you have multiverse and universe listed as sources, then sudo apt-get install clamav will get you the latest version
<ColonelKernel> not master right?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: then switch on master... see if it plays
<Sikon> my problem is, I installed Xgl/Compiz and it works fine, but the Show Desktop button no longer works
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: yes, first
<ColonelKernel> ok
<qwertybob> Sikon: everything was working when i had the old mobo with amd 32
<Sikon> (I use compiz-gnome with KDE because compiz-kde doesn't work properly)
<boardom> Hawkwind: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ColonelKernel> i don't see wave
<ColonelKernel> odd
<boardom> Hawkwind: so that should get me most recent ver?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: try experimenting, switch one off, swith the other on... sorry might just be a wild-goose chase
<ColonelKernel> lol
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: brb, dinner :)
<ColonelKernel> i'll give it s go
<qwertybob> Sikon: i tried reconfigure x dpkg
<teknoprep> hmmm
<teknoprep> anyone on the idea
<teknoprep> why can't i install ubuntu-desktop
<teknoprep> i have a dependicy error
<qwertybob> Sikon: should i boot into rescue mode maybe
<qwertybob> im running zenwalk live just now
<Sikon> qwertybob> what exactly doesn't work? does X start at all?
<qwertybob> Sikon: it starts but there are big white spaces, cant see well
<Sikon> are you starting pure X or GNOME/KDE?
<qwertybob> Sikon: changing to vesa, gives no screens found
<Sikon> and can I have a screenshot?
<anders_> how do i install: GEDIT ?
<Sikon> the driver in xorg.conf is currently "nvidia"?
<qwertybob> Sikon: im starting kde,
<fre1> anders_: try 'sudo apt-get install gedit' in a terminal
<qwertybob> sorry not sure if your talking to me
<Sikon> qwertybob> yes, to you
<Sikon> you say you tried to change the driver to vesa, but what was it before?
<qwertybob> Sikon: im in zenlive casue i cant work in kubutu
<qwertybob> Sikon: before it was nvidia all worked on 6600 gt
<Sikon> try changing it to nv
<ColonelKernel> !info wolfenstein
<ubotu> Package wolfenstein does not exist in dapper
<ColonelKernel> !info wolfenstein-enemy-territory
<ubotu> Package wolfenstein-enemy-territory does not exist in dapper
<Sikon> it's a built-in X driver with no hardware acceleration
<anders_> fre1: it still not work
<qwertybob> Sikon: i did that , no screens found, its the same as vesa
<ColonelKernel> damn
<Sikon> hmm
<Sikon> can you photo the screen with the "big white spaces"?
<qwertybob> Sikon: im thinking of reinstalling the nvidia stuff
<qwertybob> Sikon: i changed the mobo and the cpu to a  AMD sempron 64
<fre1> q. is there a faq explaining how to get help ? like providing information. describing the problem with precision and accuracy as much as possible, etc.. ?
<Sikon> yes, you can try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver
<qwertybob> Sikon: thanks anyway, im going to rescue mode, reinstall everything graphic, reconfigure
<fre1> something i could point people when they tell me 'it doesnt work' and nothing more :)
<Sikon> rescue mode?
<fre1> anders_: providing more info would help you getting more help
<qwertybob> Sikon: in kubuntu yes
<Sikon> meh, why can't you just switch to a console and kill X?
<qwertybob> Sikon: i can do that i guess
<anders_> I just did the update
<qwertybob> just want to be sure its clean
<anders_> but when i shall download gedit it says
<anders_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Sikon> did you run it as root?
<anders_> yes!
<Sikon> sudo, I mean
<Sikon> hmm, strange
<ColonelKernel> is a .run file an installer in linux?
<anders_> ops (a) i had a synaptic :O
<claudio_> ciao
<claudio_> a tutti
<claudio_> italiani???
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<teknoprep> OMFG
<teknoprep> does anyone else have this problem.. where they can't install apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ColonelKernel> nope... i just have no bloody sound
<teknoprep> is there like a deny list for apt-get ?
<teknoprep> dpkg -l libglib*
<teknoprep> shows
<teknoprep> un  libglib2.0-data    <none>             (no description available)
<teknoprep> wtf is the un?
<gnomefreak> not installed )man dpkg)
<gnomefreak> (man dpkg)
<gnomefreak> teknoprep: install it
<teknoprep> cn't
<teknoprep> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<teknoprep>   libglib2.0-data: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<gnomefreak> teknoprep: sudo apt-get -f install   <<< type that only
<teknoprep> nothing fixed
<gnomefreak> teknoprep: what does uname -r say
<teknoprep> 2.6.15-26-386
<gnomefreak> teknoprep: get the lib from packages.ubuntu.com
<teknoprep> hmmm
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: back yet?
<teknoprep> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<teknoprep> ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<ColonelKernel> anyone tell me how to install a .run file? all it does is open up in Kate
<Chousuke> run it with sh
<Chousuke> in terminal
<ColonelKernel> ok
<Chousuke> "sh whatever.run"
<ColonelKernel> with the directory?
<Chousuke> doesn't matter, as long as it finds the file.
<ColonelKernel> i got some kinda error
<ColonelKernel> shared libraries?
<teknoprep> YAY
<teknoprep> its installing
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> lol
<ColonelKernel> lol
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: back fromdinner yet?
<BlankB> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<teknoprep> wow this is an awesome fucking stream... http://64.62.253.223:8040
<BlankB> Is there a repo that has Xen ready to go?
<teknoprep> just to hook you guys up
<ColonelKernel> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ColonelKernel> !de
<teknoprep> ksg
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<teknoprep> ksh even
<teknoprep> tsh even
<ColonelKernel> df
<ColonelKernel> oops
<fre1> about xen, what is this 'Intel VTX hardware' they are talking about ?
<fre1> how do you check you got this or not ?
<teknoprep> hmmm
<mrbojanglie> hey, just curious if there are any good kde modifications (for convenience/usability etc)
<Admiral_proFTW> i dont know if its much of a mod, but I like Katapult
<teknoprep> omfg
<ColonelKernel> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<teknoprep> this is nice now
<Admiral_proFTW> they released a new verison?
<ColonelKernel> anybody know how to fix sound on SiS SI7012?
<Admiral_proFTW> mrbojanglie, check out Katapult, its very useful
<fre1> yep good stuff
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> can i use xgl with kubuntu/kde?
<ColonelKernel> hey
<Admiral_proFTW> jc-denton, i think you can
<omeow> I SPEEL MY DRINK
<jc-denton> it will work similar to gnome
<jc-denton> is there a howto for it?
<Admiral_proFTW> I don't know, I haven't used it
<ColonelKernel> anybody know why my sound doesn't work?
<Admiral_proFTW> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jc-denton> is xgl realted to gnome
<Admiral_proFTW> jc-denton, check those links out
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> hmm
<Admiral_proFTW> no, its a graphical manager
<jc-denton> thx
<teknoprep> if you are just using kde
<teknoprep> why use all that extra crap?
<teknoprep> just enable composite in the xorg.conf and inside of kde
<Admiral_proFTW> teknoprep, its eye candy
<ColonelKernel> If abattoir gets back, tell him i'll brb
<teknoprep> Admiral_proFTW: yeah but you can do all that within kde itself
<teknoprep> http://wowpvp.hotpo.org/screenshot1.png
<jc-denton> can i play 3d games when using xgl?
<jc-denton> url doe not work
<teknoprep>  http://wowpvp.hopto.org/snapshot1.png
<teknoprep> i just setup shadows and more transparencies also
<teknoprep> inactive windows are set to 80% transperencies
<jc-denton> looks nice so far
<teknoprep> while my konsole window has no border.. no menu. no tabs.. and is set to 75% active trans and 25% inactive
<jc-denton> will i be able to have the same effects as on gnome?
<Admiral_proFTW> teknoprep, that link didnt work
<teknoprep> moving windows are set to 25% trans
<teknoprep> try the 2nd link
<jc-denton> oooOO
<jc-denton> u don't use amark
<erikson> hhmm iputils-tracepath won't worj for some reason .
<teknoprep> i do
<teknoprep> i just set it up
<teknoprep> but i like xmms
<jc-denton> i too
<jc-denton> but amarok more
<jc-denton> :D
<teknoprep> does amarok handle aac+ streams?
<jc-denton> no ide
<teknoprep> omfg
<teknoprep> it does
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=788585&file=filename.pls
<teknoprep> w0ot
<jaro> ?
<jaro> what does ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<jaro> lol
<denis_> hey. I'm installing xmms on Kubuntu, but when i type ./configure, it gives me a bunch of errors.
<denis_> and when i type make or smthng it doesnt recognize it as a command
<denis_> what am i doing wrong?
<centyx> denis_: why not just install the binary package?
<timonator> how do i get a newer wine version with adept?
<erikson> or use synaptic
<erikson> or adept
<centyx> or apt-get ;)
<h3sp4wn> timonator: There is a bleeding edgy wine repository I can't remember where it is though
<timonator> the wine appdb says that someone with ubuntu 6.06 (same version as me) tested GTA: SA with wine 0.9.16, but adept nly shows version 0.9.9
<timonator> h3sp4wn: any hints where to look for it?
<denis_> how do i do this centryx?
<h3sp4wn> google
<erikson> denis_: xmms should be easy to install with a pkg manager
<timonator> oke
<denis_> im totally new to this. whats a package manager. hah
<denis_> sorry im a total newb ;|
<centyx> denis_: click on your K menu icon, then click on add/remove programs
<h3sp4wn> timonator: budgetdedicated is part of the name I think
<erikson> lookin the k-menu/system , click on "adept"
<centyx> #deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Admiral_proFTW> a package is something you can install on your computer, like a programs, an applet (for your panel), a library, etc
<Cntryboy> I compiled f4l flash maker last night, now in the dir I tar the bz2 to and make install, there is now an executeble file name f4l, and to start it I can click on it or in term type ./f4l. Is this the binary? how can I install this to be in icon listings
<Admiral_proFTW> a package manager helps you install things without doing it in a terminal
<centyx> timonator: you get that?
<denis_> ah I see.
<denis_> ok i am in the adept installer thing
<denis_> what next?
<Admiral_proFTW> so you aren't typinf "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> fixed this crap up
<timonator> centyx: thanks, got it
<teknoprep> http://wowpvp.hopto.org/snapshot1.png
<Admiral_proFTW> denis_, plus you can search for packages easier in a package manager
<teknoprep> http://wowpvp.hopto.org/snapshot2.png
<denis_> oki.... so i'm trying to instal xmms and im in the package manager thing.
<erikson> denis_: find search and type xmms
<denis_> it says "no results"
<Admiral_proFTW> ah
<centyx> once you know how, it's really easier to do apt-cache search | grep whatever
<teknoprep> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Admiral_proFTW> you need to add repositories maybe
<teknoprep> exit out of the package manager
<teknoprep> open up konsole
<teknoprep> type -> sudo apt-get install xmms
<teknoprep> if that does not work.... sudo apt-get update
<teknoprep> then install xmms
<v3ctor> teknoprep: nice
<Cntryboy> dang can't anyone help me, ive been here all morning trying to find this out
<erikson> wow, no xmms in adept...what distro is he using?
<denis_> kubuntu
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: what
<v3ctor> teknoprep: why do you have 4 virtual desktops if you only use one?
<centyx> erikson: depends what you tell it to search in
<Cntryboy> teknoprep: I compiled f4l flash maker last night, now in the dir I tar the bz2 to and make install, there is now an executeble file name f4l, and to start it I can click on it or in term type ./f4l. Is this the binary? how can I install this to be in icon listings
<teknoprep> erikson: he probably has to selct the package distrubtions to all
<centyx> erikson: adept searches only for kde apps by default
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: becuase i do use 2 3 and 4 for other things.. but i am not on my work vpn right now
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: You back yet?
<samuli> Anyone care to anwer few questions about natting?
<teknoprep> s/ Cntryboy / v3ctor
<Cntryboy> ?
<samuli> what should I put for subnetmask, gateway and other computers dns?
<teknoprep> v3ctor:  becuase i do use 2 3 and 4 for other things.. but i am not on my work vpn right now
<h3sp4wn> samuli: You only should ever need to nat once (just static routes other than that)
<v3ctor> was talking about your screenshot
<ColonelKernel> samuli: yes. just click DHCP
<v3ctor> teknoprep: cool
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: you want f4l to be an icon?
<samuli> ColonelKernel, dhcp doesn't work for me.
<v3ctor> just wondered
<ColonelKernel> samuli: is this a home lan?
<Admiral_proFTW> erikson, might be the repositories
<samuli> ColonelKernel, yeah.
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: what dir is f4l in?
<ColonelKernel> samuli: DSL?
<samuli> dhcp-server on my ubuntu-box wont start so dhcp is out.
<erikson> wonder if denis updated adept when he first logged on
<denis_> now i have a question. Traditionally if there's a windows media player "plugin" in windows that loads an asx file or smthng inside the webpage
<ColonelKernel> samuli: aha.  that's your first problem
<denis_> what would do that on linux? xmms
<denis_> ?
<Cntryboy> the f4l-0.2.1 the one that I tar bz2, but its not in the tar file, just after I compiled
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: if you want help..you are going to have to type much faster then this.. i don't wait around for ppl very long
<timonator> i want to get more space available on my ext3 filesystem by reducing the amount of reserved space. is tune2fs -m what i want?
<h3sp4wn> samuli: Try using dnsmasq its really easy to setup
<samuli> ColonelKernel, I don't need dhcp. I'm happy with static ip's.
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: wtf are you talking about
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: did you install f4l or not?
<Cntryboy> I compiled it yes
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: can you run it from a terminal window or not?
<Cntryboy> and if I click on the exe it works
<ColonelKernel> samuli: then your gonna need to look on the hosting box and find all that information, i.e., the masks and DNS and all that
<Cntryboy> but where did it install it to
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: its an exe ?
<MehAdult> samuli: What's your question? I have some networking experience and have been through a year of college on networking.
<Cntryboy> its an executable file
<Cntryboy> blue gear
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: lol ok
<Admiral_proFTW> denis_, do you have the multi verse added
<Cntryboy> that gets the program working
<samuli> h3sp4wn, thanks, but what about the gateway addresses etc. I want to know if I have them set-up right.
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: where is this blue gear at?
<Cntryboy> but i wanna know where it installed it to
<denis_> i have no cluse admiral
<Cntryboy> and where the binary is
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: on your desktop ?
<denis_> how do i check?
<Cntryboy> in that f4l-0.2.1 folder
<Admiral_proFTW> go to adept
<Cntryboy> the folder that
<Cntryboy> i untared the files 2
<samuli> h3sp4wn, do they even matter?
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: right click the blue gear and goto properties
<Cntryboy> but it wasn't there b4 I compiled
<denis_> ok i'm in adept
<ColonelKernel> samuli, how do you get the red ColonelKernel:?  I can't figure it out
<Cntryboy> its in a bin folder
<h3sp4wn> samuli: Set the gateway address to the internal interface of your router (or gateway)
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: put your sentences on one line
<Admiral_proFTW> uh from them, go to manage reposetories
<Cntryboy> just says f4l
<denis_> woah admiral i dont see anything saying "manage reposetories
<samuli> h3sp4wn, internal interface? I have ubutun with two ethernet cards and a xbox.
<Admiral_proFTW> hmm
<Admiral_proFTW> hold on
<h3sp4wn> samuli: Presumable one does to a cable modem and one to the xbox ?
<samuli> h3sp4wn, no, I have lan-connection to internet.
<Admiral_proFTW> denis_, on dapper?
<centyx> where do you manage your repositories in kde?
<centyx> i always edit sources.list by hand
<centyx> but the gui would be a good thing to know
<denis_> i'm confused.
<samuli> h3sp4wn, my internet-card is set-up with 195.148.29.254 gateway, should I put the same to the on to local network?
<centyx> for when ppl ask
<denis_> lol
<Cntryboy> teknoprep:?
<h3sp4wn> samuli: Well the external interface is the one connected to the internet the internal is the other
<Admiral_proFTW> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<h3sp4wn> samuli: No the local network card doesn't need a gateway
<Admiral_proFTW> from the teminal
<centyx> ah.
<h3sp4wn> samuli: I take it you have net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1 (unhashed in /etc/sysctl.conf)
<Admiral_proFTW> denis_, open up that link
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: ?
<Cntryboy> nm screw it
<Cntryboy> later all
<Admiral_proFTW> let me know if you're having problems
<teknoprep> Cntryboy: put my name at the begging of everything you ask me
<centyx> back to work
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: is there an easier way to do that?
<denis_> ok 1 sec.
<steveire> I can get the computer illiterate to connect to freenode through a browser without using java?
<teknoprep> cntryboy = coutry idiot
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: ?
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: like automatically?
<samuli> h3sp4wn, It's supposed to be, right?
<ColonelKernel> taknoprep: in red like you just did ^^
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: type tek then hit tab
<ColonelKernel> tek
<h3sp4wn> samuli: post-up /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ath0 -j MASQUERADE (you just need a line that in /etc/network/interfaces for the nat)
<teknoprep> tek then tab
<ColonelKernel> ah
<ColonelKernel> i'm an IRC n00b
<ColonelKernel> thank you
<teknoprep> then you can hit tab to bring up my name again
<ColonelKernel> excellent :D
<teknoprep> without anything ebcuase you are the last person
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: see
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep:  thank you
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: just hit tab
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: i likey
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: its easy
<h3sp4wn> samuli: You need that line unhashed or you can't forward packets between interfaces
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: lol
<baseball0081> !help
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: you can also use tab completion in linux shell
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Admiral_proFTW> !seen PyroMithrandir
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: i knew that
<ubotu> I haven't seen PyroMithrandir recently
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: typ ifco <tab>
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: handy :D
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: yup
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: yeah
<samuli> should ath0 be my external or internal interface?
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: can u help me maybe maybe?
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: with sound problem?
<h3sp4wn> samuli: external
<h3sp4wn> samuli: Then the xbox should use its gatway as the internal address
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: back?
<ColonelKernel> crimsun: here?
<Admiral_proFTW> denis_, PM me or find me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: you here?
<ColonelKernel> awww........
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: of course
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: i never leave
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: less my power goes out again
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: LoL can u help me man?
<teknoprep> why doesn't glxgears give up info on fps anymore?
<samuli> h3sp4wn, you lost me at that.. It's gateway as internal address? so If my external interface is set up 195.148.254 gateway I should make that my xbox ip-address?
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: sure
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: my sound doesn't work at all. hasn't on any Linux distro
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: i feel bad for you
<synie> hello ... is it possible to compile a program against a other lib, that is on the current machine ? i got glic 2.3 on my notebook. and i also got a mini-itx with flashcard without gcc/cc or something. so i can't compile a program on it. but there is glibc 2.2.4 on it. i tried to compile microperl on my notebook and run it on the itx-machine, but i'll get the folowing error: /usr/bin/microperl: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3' not found (requir
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: lol
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: any ideas?
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: give me root access i'l fix it
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: alrighty i dunno how tho
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: what you do
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: just talk me thorough it :D
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: or just type... lspci
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: in konsole
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: tell me what sound card you have
<ColonelKernel> SiS 7012
<ColonelKernel> did that, abattoir and crimsun tried a lotta things already...
<h3sp4wn> samuli: I thought you wanted to use nat ? I would have the internal interface set as 192.168.1.1 - xbox as 192.168.1.10 (xbox gateway as 192.168.1.1) leave the ubuntu machine as it is (it already has a default gateway which is working)
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: how do I give you root access?
<teknoprep> you create a user
<teknoprep> then add it to the sudoers list
<fre1> synie: you can compile in static or install 2.2.4 on the box with gcc and compile on it
<teknoprep> then give me the info on the user
<teknoprep> useradd teknoprep
<fre1> synie: gcc likely have an option to specify the lib c to use
<teknoprep> follow the instructions
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: k wait
<pygi> ok, who here demands help?!!
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: it said unable to lock password file
<synie> ah, okay, i'll have a look
<ColonelKernel> pygi: me :D
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: type this in
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: sudo useradd teknoprep
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: then just add my user to the admin group
<pygi> ColonelKernel, you can't demand help
<pygi> that wont get you nowhere
<samuli> h3sp4wn, Ok, now I got it.
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: ok
<pygi> at least in my book
<ColonelKernel> pygi: lmao
<fre1> ColonelKernel: just to be fair, you have to trust teknoprep to give it this root account, as he could easily crack your computer with it
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: now how do I add ur user to the admin group
<ColonelKernel> i know he could
<samuli> h3sp4wn, so, I leave my xbox dns
<ColonelKernel> nothing good on there anyway :D
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: sudo nano /etc/group
<samuli> h3sp4wn, dns-settings unconfigured?
<fre1> ColonelKernel: ok just wanted to make sure
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: ok
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: search for admin on the left hand side
<ColonelKernel> fre1: preciate it tho
<h3sp4wn> samuli: Do you not run a dns server on the ubuntu box ?
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: should be near the bottom
<pygi> ColonelKernel, do you know who are you talking to? with people who spend their free time to help you...
<pygi> so be shhhh
<samuli> h3sp4wn, no.
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: then just add ,teknoprep
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: at the end
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: don't forget the ,
<pygi> ColonelKernel, or you'll have to deal with me ^_^
<h3sp4wn> samuli: dnsmasq is just a dns forwarder (really easy to configure) I would (do) use that
<ColonelKernel> lol
<ColonelKernel> pygi: affirmative
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: where do I add it?
<teknoprep> find admin on the left hand side of that
<teknoprep> are you inside the group file?
<teknoprep> sudo nano /etc/group
<ColonelKernel> nevermind
<ColonelKernel> got it
<ColonelKernel> how do I save
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: then hit... ctrl + c
<ColonelKernel> ok
<teknoprep> or
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: hit ctrl + x
<samuli> h3sp4wn, Ok, I'll look into it. Many thanks.
<ColonelKernel> ok its done
<h3sp4wn> Much safer to just use screen with 2 people attached to it
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: y then hit enter
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: yes done
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: give me your ip in a pm
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: how do I get that :D
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: i told u i was a n00b
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: are you directly connected to the inet?
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: or is there a router?
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: nope, router
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: DHCP
<TD-Linux> a /whois should do it
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: yeah you have to forward port 22 to your linux box
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: inside your router
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: hmmm.  what?
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: yeah you suck
<teknoprep> ll
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: i'll do it...
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: lol
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: where do I go inside the router to forward that port?
<pygi> depends which one you have
<pygi> and please, o please, don't ever demand help
<ColonelKernel> WRT54G
<ColonelKernel> Linksys
<ColonelKernel> i wasn't man jk. u asked :D
<teknoprep> ok
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: do this then
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: ok.
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: in konsole
<pygi> teknoprep, you asking root password from ColonelKernel ?
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: lsmod | grep i810
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: nothing happened
<teknoprep> type modprobe i810
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: error
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: sudo modprobe i810
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: i'm back... sorry :(
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: yes then...
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: good!
<teknoprep> anything show up?
<pygi> ColonelKernel, may I suggest you don't give away your root password
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: nope
<ColonelKernel> pygi: yessir
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: skrew him..
<ColonelKernel> pygi: good suggestion i'll bet
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: i won't jack his crap system up
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: w/e just fix it :D
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: now try sound
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: any new ideas?
<pygi> teknoprep, right, I just wouldnt
<pygi> trust first-time-see people
<teknoprep> pygi: neither would i
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: wave entry is there?
<h3sp4wn> ColonelKernel: I wouldn't give him my password either
<teknoprep> pygi: but whatever
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: what do you mean?
<ColonelKernel> pygi: I'd trust abattoir tho
<ColonelKernel> pygi: lol or you for warning me :D
<teknoprep> pygi: lol
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: you said there wasnt a slider entry in kmix for 'wave'
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: tha't s true
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: no entry for WAVE
<fre1> ColonelKernel: as you may have understood, your behaviour is perceived as dangerous for yourself by many :)
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: how about now
<ColonelKernel> fre1: lol i got that
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: PCM ?
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: what?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: yes there is one for that
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: is there an entry for it now?
<pygi> ColonelKernel, right, abattoir is to be trusted, but still nobody should get your root :P
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep:  no
<ColonelKernel> pygi: not even abattoir?
<abattoir> pygi: lol :)
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: yes, noone
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: in konsole
<abattoir> *no-one
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: affirmative.
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: type alsamixer
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: did that
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: and?
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: got a mixer duh
<pygi> ColonelKernel, nobody who can't hack your system is not allowed to get your root password :)
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: anything on mute?
<ColonelKernel> pygi: LOL
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: i do not believe so
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: it will say MM at the bottom
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: of each bar
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: hmkm one is
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: or a number
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: which one?
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: 3D control
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: hmm i had a 7012 at one time.. unmute that
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: for some reason headphone has no number beneaath the 00
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: how do I unmute that
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: that means 100
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: it doesn't fit 100 so it says 00
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: ok
<teknoprep> oh nvm
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: now how do I actulaly change the volume
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: hit M
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: to unmute
<tackat> hi tsdgeos
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: then hit up or down to raise or lower
<ColonelKernel> ok
<ColonelKernel> it's unmuted
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: take a screen shot
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: hit printscreen
<ColonelKernel> wait
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: and host it somewhere so i can see it
<ColonelKernel> IEC958 is muted
<ColonelKernel> omg
<tsdgeos> hi
<ColonelKernel> i hear static!!!!!
<ColonelKernel> from the right channel!!!
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: lol
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: blow into the microphone
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: see if you hear yourself
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: no
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: but first static in a long while
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: lol
<ColonelKernel> aplay didn't work tho
<ColonelKernel> i was changing the rear jack
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: set now to mixer out, and i hear static
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: you have a 'Headphone' entry?
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: yes
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: set to Headphone Amp [Rear Jack] 
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: I only have 'Master',"master mono",'PCM',"IEC...." and "PC Speaker"
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: hmmmmm
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i've got loads of stuff here
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: after you are done doing what teknoprep suggests, try muting everything but headphone and wave.. see what happens
<fre1> alsa should do an effort to simplify the volume stuff
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: still don't see wave
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: pretty sure
<samuli> !pastebin
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: then PCM
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: btw when I clicked on on some of these things in Kmix i hear clicks
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: if that helps
<abattoir> ColonelKernel:  i think that means the mic works... hence the sound card works
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: hmmmm
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: chk if it is the mic
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i also have speakers hooked up to the line out/headphone port
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: try making some rhythmic sounds... se if that's what you hear back
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: no sound from there either
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: then were did the click sounds come from(not the speaker?)?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: headphones
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: ah ha!
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i muted mic and static disspapeard
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: although i never heard myself when I spoke into it
<teknoprep> what is the ubuntu archive page?
<teknoprep> to search for .deb's
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: OMG
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: I CAN HEAR MYSELF NOW
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop sendmail trying to open when i boot up, ive already did apt-get remove sendmail and rm /etc/init.d/sendmail but it still tries
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: sorry for shouting, but YES!!!
<abattoir> teknoprep: packages.ubuntu.com
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: hmmm.. try aplay
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i changed the mic input jack and it WORKED
<ColonelKernel> lemme check aplay
<bluesceada_> hi again..
<ColonelKernel> unable to load slave aplay: main:544: audio open erro: device or resource busy
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: cloase aplay?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: cloase mixer/
<bluesceada_> isn't it /exec -o infobash -v3 ?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: try turning off the mic
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: in the mixer?
<bluesceada_> oops again wrong channel now sry
<abattoir> ColonelKernel:  yes
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> where do i get xlibs
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: same error when I muted mic boost
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: trying mute mic
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: same error
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: one sec
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: is it because the alsamixer is open?
<samuli> h3sp4wn, could check this out and see if there's anything wrong with it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17942
<imbrandon> teknoprep, sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: i dont think so, but you can try closing it if you want
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: ok
<ColonelKernel> now it says:
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: so you see 'Headphones' in th kmix output tab?
<abattoir> *the
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: no
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: oonly in alsamix
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c :819: (snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: why can I hear my voice but not the WAVE stuff
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: and why isn't there a wave entry?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: wave is PCM, what baffles me is why you get a headphones entry in alsamixer and not in kmix
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: little odd yes
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: very odd, it works out of the box for me ;)
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: so what the hell do I do?  seems like i can hear myself ok
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: probably I did something really really stupid
<abattoir> ColonelKernel:  you have a dekstop?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: i should have asked this earlier, but only one soundcard right?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: SiS, i'd guess is internal...
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: well, I think so.  I have a USB TV Tuner plugged that may be a pseudo soundcard
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: unplug it?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: do you have an external SoundBlaster or something?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: it's a Pinaccle PCTV Pro USB Analog
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: well, i'm not sure, but anything is worth trying
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: ok
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: unplugged
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: so before when I had no suond, aplay told me it was playing.  now it doesn't.  how do I fix that?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: did you try muting everything and using only headphones and pcm to control volume
<abattoir> i suggested that a few times, i dont know if you did it
<Lynoure> When I try to play some dvds in kaffeine, I get a notice saying "Audio output unavailable. Device is busy." when the actual movie starts, after the menus and such. Is there some workaround for this? I found't find any with google.
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: when I muted master all my audio dropped out
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: yes i tried
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: only headphones and pcm are unmuted and full right?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: wait.
<ColonelKernel> yes
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: now no static and no voice
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: aplay yields same error
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: its just weird, cant think of anything else... did you upgrade your kernel?
<MrBallZ> any1 knows when is amarok 1.4.1 going to be in the ubuntu repositories , instead of having to add the ones stated on the webpage ... ?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: yes
<centyx> oh dear. i just realized that i've upgraded to kernel 2.6.15-26 but my vmware-player-kernel-modules are still 2.6.15-25 and there's no update for them. you think those modules will work w/ the new kernel?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: crimsun had me do that
<centyx> guess there's one sure way to find out
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: ok, just to confirm, 'uname -r' ?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: affirmative
<MrBallZ> centyx: just re-run vmware config ... and thats it ...
<centyx> MrBallZ: i installed the ubuntu packages for vmware-player
<Wikipedia-Gast86> hi
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: would a fresh installation help?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: shudder*
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: 2.6.15-26 ?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: you have the "Desktop" live CD?
<Kwukki> MrBallz : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: does audio work w/ that?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: no
<newbie_> can anyone help me with the configuration of dhcp
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i've never heard audio with any linux installation/boot
<centyx> the source for the modules is available tho, but I really hate messiness
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: have you tried unmuting there?
<centyx> I use a binary distribution for a reason
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: no
<newbie_> i can't get it running
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: why would things be muted there?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: because i remember it being muted by default when i tried once...
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: ohh.
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: could you boot up the live cd, and try messing w/ kmix, see any output is there?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: hang on.
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i have sound in TeamSpeak
<newbie_> is nobody here that could help me to configure dhcp?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: because, there was a problem w/ this audio card and linux sometime ago...
<TD-Linux> Hello... My HP 932C printer stopped working when I upgraded to Dapper. I uninstalled the printer via System Settings and when I try to re-add it, it says 'Could not create foomatic printer [something] .hpijs. Either the print driver  does not exist or you do not have sufficient priveleges.' System Settings is running in root mode.
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: it has been fixed for a few months now
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: it works?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: hmmm. i dunnol. aplay didn't but I hear my friends in TeamSpeak
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: weird, open amarok, try playing files from /usr/share/sounds
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: k wait
<ColonelKernel> OMG
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: I heard a sound when I quit Alsmixer or w/e
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: what type of sound? a proper system sound or was it some weird beep?
<timonator> i just installed the macromedia flash player via adept but firefox still complains about a missing plugin needed to display the site (one with a flash plugin, obviously) and the description of the flashplayer packet says it installs a plugin for mozilla based browsers
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: i'd suggest trying amarok
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i did. said media not playable
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: but i heard an error beepy thing! Very nice
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: for oggs?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: yeah
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: strange strange
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: indeed :)
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: aplay works now
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i heard teh music
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: phew, finally
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: in the mixer, you have main muted?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: lemme check
<abattoir> and only PCM and headphones on?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: no i undid all that
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i think
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: just check.. dont change :)
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: ok
<MrBallZ> Kwukki: yes, I saw that page, but should I just ad the repository for this ocassion and what about future updates ? ...
<ColonelKernel> whats the mixer in Konsole called again?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: alsamixer
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: should my sound driver be /dev/dsp or 8790?
<ColonelKernel> umm now some stuff is muted and some not
<abattoir>  /dev/dsp is your sound device
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: kinda random
<abattoir> is master muted?
<teknoprep> lol
<ColonelKernel> no
<Kwukki> MrBallZ : 2 options : Add the line to your sources.list or compile amarok
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: still having problems?
<teknoprep> lol
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: makin progress
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: ok, what is muted, what isnt?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: shouldnt be a very long list ;0
<abattoir> ;)
<ColonelKernel> teknoprep: actually is :D
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: just use shorthand...
<abattoir> so to speak
<ColonelKernel> unmuted: master, master mono, headphone, 3d cont, pcm, front, surround, center, LFE., linein, CD, Mic mic boost,
<ColonelKernel> phone is muted, so Is PC Speaker, IEC958, exchange, external
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: ok, just remember that for future reference
<ColonelKernel> and sigmatel something
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: ok.
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: now enable mp3s in amarok, do a reboot, and see if everything works
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: odd thing is now, i only heard the sounds when i messed with teamspeak.
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: and how do I enable mp3s :D
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<sysrpl> hello ... is there a way to install gtk 2.10 on dapper?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: install that package ^^^^
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: mmkay.  should it be /dev/dsp1 2 3 4 5 or blank
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: which one?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: where are you asked this?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: YES!!! they can hear me :D
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: in an app called TeamSpeak.
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: the default audio device is /dev/dsp
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: I think I fixed it :D
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: ok, cool :)
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: now aplay returns old error
<ColonelKernel> great.
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: that's probably because teamspeak is blocking access to the audio device...
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: when I select /dev/dsp i can hear Teamspeak, not sounds. when i select default network, 8780:L
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: i hear teh music
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: how do I stop it! :D
<abattoir> well, the latter seems to help, so choose that :)
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: yes, then how do I get teamspeak to work on the default network setting?
<centyx> well, there's no current vmware-player-kernel-modules package out, so I guess i'll compile my own
<centyx> might as well compile a custom kernel while i'm at it
<centyx> bleh
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: choose /dev/dsp, try with another audio player,
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: other than konsole?
<centyx> i haven't used make-kpkg in a couple years
<sysrpl> hello ... is there a way to install gtk 2.10 on dapper?
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: yes, other than aplay
<h3sp4wn> centyx: Just use module assistant
<centyx> h3sp4wn: hm ok
<ColonelKernel> tried kaffeine
<ColonelKernel> got error All Audio Drivers failed to initialize
<h3sp4wn> codeine is much more preferable to kaffeine for me
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: ok, what if you change the option in teamspeak?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: testing
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: does that error come up in kaffeine?
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: no, but it doesn't play either
<centyx> h3sp4wn: nice, thanks
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: so i guess teamspeak is the culprit
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: could be.
<centyx> i'm behind the times
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: how do I fix it's badness
<timonator> teamspeak is evil big time :O
<centyx> 8-s
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: i have no clue, havent used it, even though i've heard about it
<ColonelKernel> timonator: u know how to fix it?
<timonator> nope
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: damn damn.
<timonator> it uses OSS, broken by design :P
<timonator> and i didnt read what the problem is
<ColonelKernel> that sux
<h3sp4wn> use alsaoss
<ColonelKernel> alsaoss?
<h3sp4wn> !info alsaoss
<ubotu> Package alsaoss does not exist in dapper
<timonator> !info aoss
<ubotu> Package aoss does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10-1 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ColonelKernel> i am installing
<ColonelKernel> h3sp4wn: installed
<ColonelKernel> h3sp4wn: now what :D
<h3sp4wn> what ?
<h3sp4wn> use it
<ColonelKernel> h3sp4wn: i installed also oss. i don't know  how to use it
<ColonelKernel> h3sp4wn: noob here remember
<TD-Linux> that's odd.... an update on my printer problem: when I went into the CUPS administration panel (localhost:631), and added a printer, the drop-down box for Devices was grayed out. Possibly all my printer drivers dissapeared?
<h3sp4wn> !alsaoss
<ubotu> I know nothing about alsaoss - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<h3sp4wn> !alsa-oss
<ubotu> I know nothing about alsa-oss - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<ColonelKernel> !alsa-oss
<ColonelKernel> !alsa-oss
<h3sp4wn> Google tells you how to use it (never used it myself just know it can do what you want)
<ColonelKernel> should i change the mic selection in alsamixer?
<ColonelKernel> hmmm aplay cant play oggs
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: what about wavs?
<ColonelKernel> they play fine
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: nice sounds too
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: kaffeine can play the oggs tho
<TD-Linux> Okay, now something is REALLY weird... ALL of the printer drivers dissapeared from the Add Printers Wizard
<ColonelKernel> btw whats the phoenetic pronunciation of Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> oo boon too
<centyx> h3sp4wn: do you happen to know how to make module-assistant build module packages that aren't in its predefined list?
<TD-Linux> it sounds like you are a caveman if you pronounce it properly
<ColonelKernel> got it
<ColonelKernel> Nelson Mandela video...
<ColonelKernel> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> centyx:  module-assistant a-i modulename (which should be in /usr/src - compressed is ok)
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: thank you so much man.  Now I just gotta fix TeamSpeak...
<DaSkreech> ColonelKernel: Look in Examples Folder
<TD-Linux> Okay... I got my HP drivers back, but now there is the same problem I had before. It says that either the driver dosen't exist, or I do not have the required priveleges.
<DaSkreech> ColonelKernel: Oh of course You found it :)
<teknoprep> yay
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel: did you fix sound?
<teknoprep> ColonelKernel:
<centyx> h3sp4wn: looks like i have to use make-kpkg on this one
<myloginname> well hello evry1 :)
<myloginname> what a neat place to find
<h3sp4wn> centyx: Why not just use the version you can download from vmware (the tar.gz one)
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> this place owns
<teknoprep> but not for you so go away
<myloginname> :) you r correct
<myloginname> but very rude
<teknoprep> lol jk
<myloginname> ok
<myloginname> :)
<teknoprep> calm your ass
<myloginname> anywho
<TD-Linux> YAY! My printer works! I just had to select the driver with the hpijs suffix at the end.
<abattoir> ColonelKernel: cool, glad that it works :)
<teknoprep> abattoir: you help ColonelKernel
<cristiano> anybody knows the best way to open a iso file in linux? i mean just seeing it without burning
<teknoprep> mount it
<myloginname> zip prog?
<abattoir> teknoprep: ????
<myloginname> ah
<myloginname> winimage like
<teknoprep> abattoir: ?
<cristiano> teknoprep: yep i think i need a program like isobuster or so
<TD-Linux> the mount command supports iso images, I *think*, or is it isomount?
<TD-Linux> Linux comes with an iso mounter I think
<cristiano> mmm TD-Linux i don't remember
<centyx> h3sp4wn: h3sp4wn: that would be even more of a mess than this
<abattoir> teknoprep: >>[00:27:21]  <teknoprep> abattoir: you help ColonelKernel<< i guess that was just a statement, nevermind :_
<abattoir> :)
<centyx> h3sp4wn: besides, they'll release a package sooner or later
<centyx> h3sp4wn: i just need it now
<cristiano> TD-Linux: i can't find it
<teknoprep> [14:57]  <teknoprep> abattoir: you help ColonelKernel
<teknoprep> is all i said
<centyx> h3sp4wn: a mess meaning, clutter.
<teknoprep> no that is a question
<h3sp4wn> centyx: Why it would just install itself cleanly into /usr/local and there is an uninstall script (I don't think commercial software should ever be included in the repos)
<TD-Linux> I'm looking...
<myloginname> any idea how to make my isp ip's stay in place after reboot? always picks the router as 1st ip for dns
<abattoir> teknoprep: i guess his problem is solved, he only has to sort out teamspeak, w/ which i cant help much
<abattoir> teknoprep: ok, i just guess you were trying to coordinate, i saw it in another context :)
<teknoprep> ahh
<Nightrose> hi - i tried to install kdiary - while running the configure skript i got an error
<h3sp4wn> myloginname: edit /etc/dhclient.conf (the line you want contains 127.0.0.1 - unhash it and change it to the nameserver you want)
<Nightrose> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Nightrose> I can't find the designer plugins. These are required and should have been installed by kdelibs
<Nightrose> but i have kdelibs installed
<teknoprep> mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/isotest -o loop
<h3sp4wn> myloginname: prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<Nightrose> any idea what might be wrong?
<abattoir> !info kdiary
<h3sp4wn> myloginname: etc ...
<ubotu> Package kdiary does not exist in dapper
<teknoprep> actually
<myloginname> will this prevent redetection ?
<teknoprep> mkdir /mnt/isotest
<teknoprep> mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/isotest -o loop
<TD-Linux> that's it :)
<teknoprep> change /dev/cdrom to the location of the .iso
<Nightrose> jea but its less a problem of kdiary i think...
<cristiano> thx guys :D
<TD-Linux> if only CD-ROM emulation was that easy under Windows... :P
<timonator> in linux you can not only emulate cds that way
<timonator> you can emulate basically any filesystem
<timonator> any filesystem that linux supports, that is
<TD-Linux> yes, the Linux filesystem must be a real pain for the copy-protection software companies... hence my theory why there aren't many commercial games for Linux :)
<timonator> hmm
<timonator> people should change that
<timonator> and make crippled filesystems and filesystem tools
<timonator> crippled like what windows has
<TD-Linux> I wasn't suggesting that...
<timonator> ok
<teknoprep> there are better forms of copy-protection
<myloginname> well thanx h3, no dice but i wasnt sure about this room anyways, just came up by default, crying shame too
<teknoprep> then crappy forms of cd copy-protection
<myloginname> i could have had fun
<timonator> so you are ssuggesting that the game industries should go back to the really good copyprotections? such as the ones that you need a printed sheet of paper for?
<timonator> like the incredible machines where you get a number and have to pick a set of symbols that are printed next to the numkber in the manual
<timonator> :x
<teknoprep> hmmm
<teknoprep> stupidity
<timonator> ok ok
<denis_> PEOPLE - what do i need to have installed to play audio streams? i seem to have every software imaginable installed but i cant play a stream.
<timonator> what 'better ways' are you talking about?
<timonator> denis_: depends on the type of stream i guess
<teknoprep> denis_: easyubuntu
<SonicChao> denis_: What stream?
<TD-Linux> no copy protection whatsoever :)
<denis_> http://www.avtoradio.ru/?scres=800&an=r_online
<denis_> thats the stream
<SonicChao> denis_: What filetype?
<denis_> its asx i think?
<SonicChao> denis_: .m3u ?
<teknoprep> denis_: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<SonicChao> teknoprep: That doesnt help w/everything
<denis_> can anyone play that stream?
<denis_> http://www.avtoradio.ru/?scres=800&an=r_online
<timonator> denis_: asx is some crappy microsoft format... win32codecs, anyone?
<cristiano> mmmm guys the command u gave to me isn't working
<SonicChao> denis_: Let me try
<teknoprep> OMFG
<teknoprep> do this you NOOBS
<teknoprep> wget http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu-3.021.tar.gz
<teknoprep> tar -zxf easyubuntu-3.021.tar.gz
<teknoprep> cd easyubuntu
<teknoprep> sudo python easyubuntu.in
<SonicChao> teknoprep: Be nice
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> there is no such thing as bad words
<timonator> teknoprep: YOU NOOB
<timonator> :P
<teknoprep> just the way that ppl take it
<teknoprep> so in turn
<teknoprep> how do you know i am not being nice
<teknoprep> ?
<SonicChao> teknoprep: OMFG! YOU NOOB! OMGWTFBBQ!
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> w0ot
<timonator> you said "oh my fucking god, you are all noobs"
<timonator> :)
<teknoprep> no i said
<SonicChao> No!
<denis_> SonicChao - does it work?
<timonator> NO!!!
<SonicChao> None of you said nothing!
<SonicChao> Ontopic please
<SonicChao> XD!
<teknoprep> corret
<emanuel_> hey hey hey.. this isnt looking as a community
<SonicChao> denis_: I've been sidetracked
<timonator> teknoprep: wanna buy an c?
<denis_> lol http://www.avtoradio.ru/?scres=800&an=r_online
<teknoprep> all you nubcakes out there.. that want the easy to use setup of ubuntu to make it like windows compatible for viewing internet shit
<teknoprep> wget http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu-3.021.tar.gz
<teknoprep> tar -zxf easyubuntu-3.021.tar.gz
<teknoprep> cd easyubuntu
<teknoprep> sudo python easyubuntu.in
<teknoprep> _________________________________
<SonicChao> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<teknoprep> do what i just put up there
<cristiano> guys no success at all trying to mount the iso
<denis_> are u telling that to me teknoprepp?\
<SonicChao> denis_: Let me try again
<cristiano> it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0"
<SonicChao> denis_: I have EasyUbuntu, doesnt play
<timonator> SonicChao: omgwtfbbq nubkace!
<denis_> hm :(
* timonator shuts up
<teknoprep> denis_: what are you trying to play?
<SonicChao> denis_: It probably wont work on Ubuntu
<denis_> its this stream.
<teknoprep> wha tstream
<teknoprep> omfg
<teknoprep> WHAT STREAM
<teknoprep> lol
<SonicChao> teknoprep: http://www.avtoradio.ru/?scres=800&an=r_online
<teknoprep> hmm hold up
<teknoprep> i am doing some really intesive cpu crap and its slowing me down alot
<cristiano> ah ok guys i think it's the file the prob, even with K3B is impossible to open
<teknoprep> ?
<teknoprep> what is imposible to open?
<teknoprep> hold up cristiano
<teknoprep> or that guy that wanted that video to open
<teknoprep> hold up
<teknoprep> and cristiano
<denis_> its not a video
<denis_> its an audio
<teknoprep> yeah its buffering for me now
<teknoprep> its mad slow
<teknoprep> only at 14% buffering
<cristiano> teknoprep: the prob i have is with the iso ;)
<teknoprep> yeah i know
<centyx> GAR
<centyx> same problem
<centyx> i think the vmware-player-kernel-source package is defective
<Sylvain> salut
<denis_> FUDGE - i cant play any streams. i dont understnad why there isnt just 1 package that lets u play the BASIC media streams.
<centyx> denis_: kaffeine should play pretty much everything. amarok should play everything audio.
<teknoprep> cristiano: sudo apt-get install fuseiso
<teknoprep> cristiano: man fuseiso
<centyx> denis_: you have to install the necessary codecs first.
<cristiano> thx teknoprep :)
<denis_> ok
<denis_> where do i get the codecs
<centyx> denis_: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<cristiano> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<teknoprep> denis_: its video and audio
<cristiano> denis_: check the wiki for all the codecs u need
<teknoprep> denis_: and its mad slow
<teknoprep> denis_: the streamer doesn't have crap for bandwidth
<teknoprep> denis_: less you gave me the wrong link
<denis_> ok. i open any link and real player launches and gives me an error this media is not supported or smthng like that
<denis_> and its just audio man :\
<centyx> denis_: and add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list, do apt-get update, then do apt-get install w32codecs
<centyx> #deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<denis_> cntyx, the link gives me an error
<denis_> could not connect to host packages
<centyx> oops
<cristiano> teknoprep: when i use it it asks for fusermount
<cristiano> damn :D
<ronmoeller> moinsen
<denis_> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<denis_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<denis_> thats what it says in root when i type apt-get install w32codecs
<centyx> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<centyx> denis_: you can get them off mplayer's site, and there's a debian/ubuntu package floating around somewhere if you search google
<centyx> denis_: go to that link ubotu threw out
<ronmoeller> you have to add universe/multiverse repository
<denis_> i think i added universe/multiverse repository
<denis_> fudge. this is giving me such a head ache lol.
<ronmoeller> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<denis_> ronmoller, i installed that
<ronmoeller> then sry
<denis_> through adept
<ronmoeller> ok, thats a prob
<denis_> oh?
<ronmoeller> i couldn't help you
<ronmoeller> sry
<ronmoeller> need help
<denis_> yeah. hm. im at a loss.
<ronmoeller> problems with x-server
<denis_> i cant even play asf files lol
<denis_> or asx
<ronmoeller> http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/multimedia/
<ronmoeller> try that
<centyx> i was gonna tell him how to get them off mplayer's site, but i can't even get to it at the moment
<centyx> :-s
<centyx> i finally got module-assistant to work. whoever packaged the source forgot to rename the files properly
<Guest09289> Can someone help me with icecast ?
<centyx> hrm.
<svivian> What media player will allow me to play .au files?
<denis_> lol wow a lot of people are having trouble playing audio files on this...
<unix_infidel> not me.
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: apparantly you were right about TeamSpeak.  It doesn't interface properly with alsa and all that...
<unix_infidel> audio works fine here.
<denis_> oh yeah unix_infidel?
<denis_> unix_infidel, what must i have installed to play asx/asf files and other streaming files?
<unix_infidel> denis_: for proprietary windows media player formats....windows media.
<unix_infidel> wine, cxoffice, take your pick.
<unix_infidel> if you feel up to it, reverse engineer the protocol.
<trappist> unix_infidel: there's almost no media format that can't be played by mplayer with codecs available in ubuntu repositories
<trappist> particularly w32codecs
<unix_infidel> trappist: that's fine and all, but the formats he mentioned above arent exactly w32codecs friendly.
<trappist> sure they are
<trappist> mplayer can play them fine
<trappist> which probably means xine can to, but I'm an mplayer guy
<DaSkreech> denis_: HI
<denis_> yeah man hey
<centyx> denis_: did you ever install the w32codecs?
<denis_> i dont believe so
<denis_> it doesnt show up in adept
<denis_> i'm on kubuntu
<denis_> i type in w32codecs and get no results
<ronmoeller> same to me
<centyx> denis_: open a konsole window and type this: wget http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20060611.tar.bz2
<gatekeeper> denis_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<h3sp4wn> easier to just get the deb from plf or debian-multimedia
<centyx> h3sp4wn: plf is down
<h3sp4wn> debian-multimedia then (sid repo)
<centyx> what's the source for debian-multimedia?
<DaSkreech> !tell denis_ about w32codecs
<h3sp4wn> deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main (but I would just browse the repo and download the deb manually install with dpkg -i)
<DaSkreech> denis_: Read the wiki page they have a link to the w32codecs deb. Grab it and right click install
<denis_> what wikipage dude?
<denis_> centyx: i typed the wget thing, and it downloaded, now what?
<gatekeeper> or modify your sources.list then apt-get install w32codecs
<DaSkreech> the one that ubotu just sent to you :)
<centyx> do what they're telling you, it's neater
<centyx> cleaner
<denis_> i didnt get anything from ubotu heh
<centyx> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gatekeeper> denis_: update your sources.list with the URL I gave you
<denis_> gatekeeper how do i do this and with which url?
<gatekeeper> denis_: this one: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<gatekeeper> will give you all the repos you want
<centyx> or he could do: wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb ; sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<centyx> afk
<gatekeeper> loads of choices :-)
<gatekeeper> centyx: probable confusing him :-)
<centyx> that's the linux way ;p
<centyx> heheh
<svivian> Been listening in, what formats will the w32codecs give me?
<denis_> OK STOP FOR A SEConD
<DaSkreech> denis_: Follow what centyx just said :)
<denis_> i go here
<denis_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<denis_> and when i type sudo gedit...etc - it says gedit is not a command
<joecoder> How can I change the color of icon text on my destkp?
<centyx> denis_: replace gedit w/ kate
<joecoder> it's currently black against a black background
<joecoder> with a faint white anti-aliased border
<gatekeeper> denis_: either do what centyx said or first apt-get install gedit then follow those instructions
<denis_> it says cannot connect to x-server
<denis_> when i do the sudo kate etc thing.
<centyx> type  xhost +
<centyx> then do it again
<joecoder> nevermind, I found it
<denis_> when i type xhost +
<gatekeeper> K -> run command... -> kdesu  kate
<DaSkreech> svivian: The Microsoft formats
<DaSkreech> denis_: Can I get second
<DaSkreech> denis_: Give me a second let me help you out :)
<denis_> ok
<MukiEX> I'm not sure if this is a Kubuntu question or an Ati one.
<MukiEX> But I'm still getting Mesa GLX showing up when I check fglrxinfo
<centyx> back to work :P
<MukiEX> Is there an easy way to copy files over? I built the --Ubuntu/6.06 package originally.
<centyx> denis_: good luck
<denis_> thanks centyx
<denis_> :)
<DaSkreech> denis_: The last link that centyx gave
<DaSkreech>  use that
<svivian> DaSkreech: Will that include .au?
<gatekeeper> denis_: sorry if I was confusing you, let DaSkreech talk you through it
<DaSkreech> denis_: wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb ; sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<DaSkreech> paste that into a terminal
<DaSkreech> svivian: I think you can play au with kaffine already
<MukiEX> I followed the BinaryDriverHowto/ATI to a T, but it didn't work.
<denis_> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<DaSkreech> denis_: that's what you get?
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: I would get him to update his sources to future proof when your done with the codecs
<DaSkreech> You have adept open?
<denis_> yeah man
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: Yes I know
<DaSkreech> denis_: Close it
<denis_> ok its downloading
<gatekeeper> svivian: what are you after
<svivian> DaSkreech: I tried. Kaffeine runs through each .au file in less than a second. It acts like it is playing, but it is over instantly with no sound
<kernal> anyone who has experience with i810 drivers? i am going crazy setting up a widescreen monitor
<DaSkreech> svivian: ok Give me a second
<svivian> gatekeeper: I have a small collection of .au files of chinese folksongs
<denis_> ok DaSkreech
<denis_> its done whatever it was doing
<denis_> now what
<DaSkreech> svivian: Have you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<DaSkreech> Try play the thingy
<DaSkreech> svivian: Wow. I'd love to hear those :) I like chinese music
<DaSkreech> denis_: try Play the thingy
<Joe1> hey, room.
<denis_> i am using konquerer,and it has mplayer in the window
<denis_> it says "player xine playing"
<DaSkreech> denis_: Ok
<denis_> but i'm not hearing anything.
<denis_> and i do have sound.
<DaSkreech> gimmie the link
<denis_> http://www.avtoradio.ru/?scres=800&an=r_online
<DaSkreech> let me see if I can hear it
<kernal> how to get gmail working nice in konqueror?
<DaSkreech> kernal: Lie
<gatekeeper> svivian: libxine-extracodecs & w32codecs seem to cover most eventuallities but I did some googling and .au seem to be a sun format so not sure
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: Well I just reinstalled last night and the only thing I have installed is extracodecs and my au works ok
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: cool :-)
<kernal> DaSkreech: its impossible?
<DaSkreech> kernal: Change your Auth string to say Firefox
<denis_> DaSkreech, is it working for you?
<Bizzeh> hey
<DaSkreech> Nope. Let me install w32codecs and see if that makes a difference
<Bizzeh> if i just wanna run from the livecd, is there any way of setting up a usb drive to store my settings?
<MukiEX> Anyone? Ati? Mesa bug?
<DaSkreech> MukiEX: What's the bug?
<gatekeeper> Bizzeh: there is I don't know how you do it, but I think Damn Small Linux has a setup that does just that
<MukiEX> DaSkreech : installed Ati driver. Checked it with FGLRXInfo. Shows Mesa still controlling GLX rather than Ati. It's a library issue, but I've NEVER been able to fix it.
<samuli> MukiEX, what does cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "ati" say?
<MukiEX> samuli : I manually changed the driversetting to fglrx, but lemme check.
<DaSkreech> svivian: Still around?
<kernal> anyone knows how to set the resolution to 1440 x 900?
<MukiEX> awww sob, it changed back.
<MukiEX> brb, samuli/DaSkreech
<samuli> MukiEX :)
<svivian> DaSkreech: yep, sorry, on the phone at the moment, brb
<MukiEX> Oh wait, no, it's set correctly.
<MukiEX> Those were old, depricated Devices.
<DaSkreech> Ok let me know when you get back
<MukiEX> No no, I have it set correctly.
<samuli> MukiEX, it might be that you need to use older fglrx than that in the dapper repo.
<MukiEX> I used buildpkg on the latest Ati driver with the Ubuntu/dapper setting.
<MukiEX> Is there a library file I can copy over manually?
<centyx> off-topic, does anyone know if there are any plans for the fglrx driver to ever support the Composite extension and direct rendering simultaneously?
<teknoprep> yo
<centyx> ho
<teknoprep> how do i disable 3rd button emulation?
<centyx> and a bottle of
<MukiEX> brb
<centyx> Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<centyx> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<centyx> make it false
<centyx> i'm really tempted to sell my ati card to some kid so i can get a nvidia card just so i can have translucency and shadows :P
<centyx> that's really sad
<centyx> anyway
<gatekeeper> centyx: everyone seems to have agro with Ati cards I have noticed
<centyx> centyx: yea
<MukiEX> gatekeeper : agro?
<centyx> remember Skate or Die on the C64 - Agro Eddie?
<gatekeeper> trouble
<centyx> :P
<gatekeeper> brb
<MukiEX> I know which libraries they are, but swapping in the ones straight form the Ati diver  doesn't so anything.
<MukiEX> Are you supposed to replace libGL AND libGLU?
<MukiEX> 'cause I can't find libGLU in the Ati driver package.
<gilgongo> Is anyone having trouble applying the recent update to vim? Adept returns an error every time.
<gilgongo> I'm on kubuntu dapper BTW
<samuli> what's the package name for java that comes with dapper?
<MukiEX> arrggg it still says MESA, and I even followed the tip here :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033
<samuli> MukiEX, do you get API errors with glxinfo?
<svivian> DaSkreech: Ok, back. I installed w32codecs, and the libxine-extras and now Kaffeine works (woohoo!). Minor issue, the audio quality is a bit jumpy. Next point, do you have an email where you would like me to send a .tar of these files
<MukiEX> samuli : No, it's just showing this : OpenGL renderer string : Mesa GLX Indirect
<MukiEX> I've looked up the "mesa" bug before, but none of the fixes they posted work, at all.
<DaSkreech> samuli: sun-j2re something
<gatekeeper> samuli: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<samuli> DaSkreech, I don't think it's sun's java that comes with ubuntu.
<samuli> I know sun's java is in the repos. That's not what I asked :)
<DaSkreech> samuli: First java doesn't ship with java
<samuli> DaSKreech, How come I have java then, even though I haven't installed it?
<DaSkreech> samuli: Excellent question :)
<svivian> MukiEX: my fix for problems with ATI was "install an nVidia card". I fought getting dual screens to work and have hardware accelleration for over a week with no joy, and finally said "screw it". ATI makes nice hardware, but their drivers are awful
<MukiEX> svivian : I BOUGHT an Nvidia card. And followed THAT setup to a T too. No luck.
<MukiEX> That gave me even MORE agrivation.
<MukiEX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17951
<samuli> Ok, I found the java. it was j2jre-1.4 blackdowns
<MukiEX> Yeah, at this point this just looks like a Ubuntu problem. Every time I try to install vender drivers I get fubared. This never even remotely happened on Suse.
<svivian> MukiEX: I'm sorry to hear that. When I put the nVidia in, I had to uninstall the fglrx stuff, pull down the nvidia package, re-run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then it took abotu 3 reboots playing with various settings, but it was all in all far easier than fighting ATI
<teknoprep> yo
<teknoprep> how do i take a .deb that i installed from dpkg.. but in my update program it says it broken
<teknoprep> i wanna make it NOT broken
<teknoprep> i know its not broken
<teknoprep> can i just remove it from the database?
<teknoprep> but keep it installed
<MukiEX> svivian : I tried re-installing all of Ubuntu from scratch six times already. This is just bad a packaging system.
<svivian> DaSkreech: I can't email you the files after all. It is a 93mb tar
<DaSkreech> svivian: Ha :) ok make a nice selection then
<svivian> DaSkreech: do you have a favorite ftp site?
<DaSkreech> svivian: Public I take it.
<svivian> DaSkreech: Well, somewhere I can get to. I don't have any ftp accounts anywhere
<DaSkreech> teknoprep: Take out the programs and the ones it conflicts with. reinstall them from the repos
<svivian> MukiEX: when you do the install, how are you doing it?
<DaSkreech> svivian: Erm not sure. Not without handing out some keys or passwords
<svivian> DaSkreech: maybe a torrent site?
<DaSkreech> svivian: That's an interesting idea. If you can seed a torrent I'm pretty sure I can grab it
<DaSkreech> Hi Cntryboy
<svivian> All I need is a tracker. I am not that familiar with the torrent world
<Cntryboy> any programs for kubuntu like photoshop? Real nice paint features.. krita sucks lol
<fiyawerx> Cntryboy: Gimp
<svivian> Cntryboy: Try GIMP
<Cntryboy> daskreech: hi
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: Gimp
<Cntryboy> kk
<DaSkreech> Else find WINE :)
<svivian> DaSkreech: What is a good tracker site
<Cntryboy> I have wine
<Cntryboy> but didn't know newest photoshop worked on it good
<Cntryboy> is gimp just as good as photoshop, I had it with regular ubuntu but never tried it
<fiyawerx> depends on who you ask, but some people say yeah
<DaSkreech> svivian: I would guess mininova
<Cntryboy> kk
<Blv3Watyr> i would prefer gimp to photoshop
<DaSkreech> svivian: Which everone you find you can pm me or mail me the link
<Cntryboy> do I have to download plugins for gimp or is it all set
<Cntryboy> I do have the digikamimageplugins and kipi plugins I think
<Cntryboy> taking awhile to dl this gimp with this slow dialup
<Cntryboy> well thx gang im going to get off here so dl will speed up some
<Cntryboy> peace
<flake> how do you open a console in quake 4
<flake> i tried alt-~, ~, ctrl-~, ctrl-alt-~, etc
<flake> think i'll just have to pass options to it
<MukiEX> svivian : I literally just followed this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<svivian> DaSkreech: http://www.mininova.org/tor/365954
<svivian> MukiEX: I found that link to be extraordinarily useless
<MukiEX> Is there a better guide? =3
<svivian> MukiEX: no. There isn't anything useful for ATI.
<svivian> MukiEX: I wish I could help more.
<MukiEX> svivian : Don't worry about it, I'll just switch back to Suse.
<svivian> DaSkreech: I'll leave it open for a while. I have to step away
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> It says i's corrupt
<svivian> DaSkreech: fark. hang on
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> how do i change my clock to 12 hour instead of 24
<erikson> right clickon the clock, date abd time format
<erikson> and
<jc-denton> xgl
<svivian> DaSkreech: try this: http://www.mininova.org/tor/365959
<jc-denton> ubotu: xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DaSkreech> svivian: No Corrupt error :-)
<DaSkreech> Not starting but we can work something out :)
<svivian> ok. I have your email. I will figure something out and contact you. I have to leave for a bit
<^osh^> Anyone know of a very simple good walk-through for creating new packages. Something really dumbed down so even an ex-redhat/mandrake-packager could understand it?
<^osh^> The ones I see on the wiki are too much information in one go. I need something simpler to start with.
<crimsun> ^osh^: help.ubuntu.com -> packaging guide.
<Lynoure> ^osh^: *curious* What are you planning to package?
<^osh^> crimsun: Just what I was looking for. Thanks a bunch.
<^osh^> Lynoure: I'm not planning to package anything. I'm trying to learn. First off I'm going to give a drupal-4.7.2 a go. Let's see where I end up with that.
<^osh^> Lynoure: If things work out I might adopt a package or two.
<Lynoure> ^osh^: :)
* ^osh^ just found out that VMWare is free so he's in a VM right now. 
<^osh^> Works great. Just what I needed for a devel-machine. :-)
<Lynoure> free like open source or free as for no charge? (I haven't been following)
<^osh^> Lynoure: GPL if I'm not misstaken.
<^osh^> s/s//
<Pupeno_> VMWare ? GPL ? where ?
<^osh^> Pupeno_: http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<Pupeno_> ^osh^: I can't download it without providing information, any mirror from where I can download the *sources* ?
<^osh^> Pupeno_: Don't know. I do however seem to remember something about GPL in the EULA. I got it from the link I provided. There's also something about "Open Source" on that page.
<h3sp4wn> Vmware is not not opensource
<Pupeno_> ^osh^: if there's an EULA it is likely that it is not the GPL, mentioning GPL doesn't make it GPL.
<h3sp4wn> (but there again neither is kqemu - which is needed to make qemu fast enough to use)
<erikson> h3sp4wn: do you have qemu working ?
<^osh^> Pupeno_: Right. I'm probably mistaken then. I don't really care though. It's a great tool for free.
<^osh^> Pupeno_: Great for me anyway.
<Pupeno_> h3sp4wn: that doesn't change anything regarding vmware. Both vmware and kqemu are proprietary. I've read someone is working on a free (as in freedom) replacement for kqemu.
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno_: But qemu is free
<Pupeno_> h3sp4wn: I've said nathing about qemu.
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno_: and ?
<Pupeno_> h3sp4wn: you said but, but it is not refuting anything.
<Pupeno_> nevermind.
<^osh^> Xen is free as in all meanings of the word isn't it?
<h3sp4wn> erikson: Yes but need at least 0.81 for it to work properly with kqemu (as stated in the docs) I took the source from sid and installed the sparc openfirmware etc stuff just as debs
<Pupeno_> ^osh^: afaik, yes.
<dark_> What was the shortcut for paste in terminal
<dark_> Ctrl + Insert?
<dark_> Oh, it was shift insert
<dark_> Nvm
<bod_> Hi! Hey was anyone able to install sun's jdk1.5 with Adept ?
<^osh^> !tell bod_ about easyubuntu
<dark_> Hey, guys what do I need to compile stuff
<dark_> sudo apt-get build-essential and linux-headers?
<notamisfit> build-essential should do it
<dark_> I need the headers also
<dark_> What's the apt-get for the headers?
<Pupeno_> dark_: click on edit and read the shortcuts.
<Pupeno_> dark_: aptitude search linux | grep head
<dark_> Ok, it found like all of the headers
<lwizardl> how do i get stereo sound to work? all i'm getting is sound from the right speaker
<dark_> Where are the C header files for my kernel?
<DaSkreech> bod_: I have
<dark_>  usr/src/linux/include?
<bod_> DaSkreech: it seems that the install needs some user interaction (for accepting the licence) but it freezes the text display... Typing keys doesn't do anything
<erikson> lwizardl: I have toask the obvious question , have you checked your speaker and soundcard connections ?
<lwizardl> erikson, yes
<erikson> balance cntrl?
<erikson> in Kmix
<lwizardl> erikson, if i turn on the 360 and switch to component video i get setero sound
<DaSkreech> bod_: Where are you installing it?
<DaSkreech> Adept?
<lwizardl> where is balance control in kmix?
<dark_> C header files that match my kernel..
<dark_> Where would that be?
<notamisfit> lwizardl: it's the slider at the bottom
<erikson> slider at the bottom
<lwizardl> erikson, then yeah its centered
<lwizardl> i have 9 marks and its on the 5th
<centyx> dark_: apt-cache search linux-headers
<bod_> DaSkreech: yes Adept
<centyx> or dark_ or just apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 or whatever kernel you got
<erikson> yup, that's it alright ...dunno about 360 ...my souincard is pretty std 2ch
<DaSkreech> try it in konsole
<DaSkreech> It think it works better :)
<lwizardl> hmm any issues known with nforce2 in kmix?
<bod_> ok
<centyx> anybody know a good itunes client for linux?
<jaro> http://astronomy.swin.edu.au/~pbourke/geometry/minus1.html
<erikson> component video is strictly video , how can that affect the sound ?
<jaro> hehe
<centyx> i read about one somewhere a while back
<dark_> Thanks centyx
<centyx> dark_: sure
<DarkLegacy> Why does my nick always change to just "dark" ;\
<centyx> DarkLegacy: using konversation?
<DarkLegacy> Yes
<DarkLegacy> It's my default username
<DarkLegacy> I figured that out
<DarkLegacy> Anyway, I did the command you told me, but where did it install the headers into?
<DarkLegacy> nvm found it
<centyx> k
<centyx> DarkLegacy: in konversation, when the connection list comes up, click Edit, then click Edit again next to default identify
<centyx> DarkLegacy: you can change ur nicks there
<centyx> DarkLegacy: or if you're already connected, click on file/server list to bring it up
<centyx> wow. all quiet.
<centyx> weird.
<qwertybob> im having some screen problems after mobo upgrade
<qwertybob> ive tried booting from live cd same.. no usable x config
<centyx> qwertybob: onboard video?
<qwertybob> centyx: nvidia
<qwertybob> i tried booting safe graphics mode or vesa also
<centyx> weird
<qwertybob> error is .. vesa v bios address 0x3b0 out of ranger
<qwertybob> range soory
<qwertybob> it always worked before, now im on amd64, so i tried the 64 bit iso
<qwertybob> its same for live as hard drive installed ubuntu
<flake> i have a question on users and permissions - I have a /home/gwendell set up, along with the default install - kubuntu.  Where should I be placing programs, files - the /usr/.. or the /home/gwendell/.. ?  what permissions do i need to be wary of giving?
<qwertybob> kanotix boots fine though
<flake> i feel like some of my questions should go in a forum
<centyx> flake: that would probably be a good idea
<flake> ok
<centyx> flake: ubuntuforums.org/kubuntuforums.net
<qwertybob> maybe my harware is not supported, but both zenlive, kanotix work
<flake> thanks
<qwertybob> trouble is i got all my files already here in kubuntu, dont want to change distros
<qwertybob> im going to try ubuntu irc maybe
<qwertybob> maybe its my bios setup
<centyx> that's what i was thinking
<centyx> oh he's gone
<centyx> bleh
<centyx> i'm ready to go home
<vlt> Hello. I have installed Kubuntu Dapper and OpenOffice. I added a font (system wide) and it's shown in the system settings list. But when I want to use the font OpenOffice says it wasn't installed.
<vlt> I restarted OpenOffice but the font doesn't appear.
<centyx> "Exit OpenOffice and then run the program spadmin and click on the Fonts button."
<centyx> heh
<centyx> i don't have that file
<centyx> n/m
<drayen_> i've attached a sd card via a usb card reader, but kubuntu doesnt auto detect it... i can see it via lsusb, how would i mount it?
<sean> i need someones help on a problem that just started happening yesterday
<sean> the pop-up box keeps asking me for the password to my email account
<vlt> centyx: There's no "spadmin" here. What is it?
<lwizardl> can someone point me to a tutorial on how to make a folder shared only with 1 ip?
<sean> any help?
<centyx> centyx: i duno
<centyx> er
<centyx> i'm really tired
<centyx> vlt: i duno
<centyx> vlt: that was just something i found on google. i don't have that program either.
<centyx> sorry
<DaSkreech> centyx: It's cool man
<DaSkreech>  Head on home
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<centyx> nah
<centyx> i'm at work waiting for my ride
<centyx> wife and i share a car
<centyx> afk
<centyx> re teknoprep
<teknoprep> ?
<teknoprep> rere
#kubuntu 2006-07-14
<DaSkreech> Some days you have it some days you dont
<isede> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ilda> why do i get this error when trying to use kppp ?
<ilda> pppd: The remote system is required to authenticate itself
<ilda> pppd: but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.pppd: (None of the available passwords would let it use an IP address.)
<ilda> and what should i do about it ?
<centyx> cry
<centyx> cry hard
<centyx> j/k
<teknoprep> yo
<teknoprep> i have this apt-get problem
<teknoprep> i don't want to delete cedega tho
<teknoprep> but its telling me to run apt-get -f instal
<teknoprep> and when i do.. it tells me its going to get rid of cedega
<teknoprep> ???
<centyx> kneel in submission
<teknoprep> negative
<teknoprep> can't i just put that cedega on the ignore list
<teknoprep> or take it out of the db?
<teknoprep> so it doesn't even know its installed
<h3sp4wn> apt-get purge cedega (will get rid of cedega for you)
<centyx> i'm out of here
<teknoprep> purge ?
<ilda> no body know how to fix kppp ?
<Zappa> Hi gues, has anyone got an experience with getting wireless cards with the broadcom chipset to work using the bcm43xx driver?
<Zappa> this is my card: 0000:07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<teknoprep> h3sp4wn:  ?
<Zappa> *guys
<teknoprep> h3sp4wn: wtf are you talking about foo
<DaSkreech> !ppp
<ubotu> I know nothing about ppp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> ilda: I sort of remember that error
<h3sp4wn> h3sp4wn: I don't understand
<DaSkreech> ilda Google for pppd secret password and see if it helps
<h3sp4wn> h3sp4wn: What you mean ?
<DaSkreech> Hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi
<kOpter> Yello :) I've got a question. Is there an OS-X Icon theme for KDE?
<kOpter> There's nothing on kde-looks.org..
<teknoprep> liar
<teknoprep> you just didn't look hard enough
<teknoprep> OMFG
<teknoprep> wtf
<kOpter> I'm sorry?
* teknoprep kicks the fuck out of kOpter then stores him in my ice box for later analysis
* gnomefreak has OSX bundle theme,icons,gdm,everything for gnome but havent seen one pre-compiled for KDE yet
<DaSkreech> !lang
<ubotu> I know nothing about lang - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> teknoprep: Please stop abusing people
<teknoprep> i swear at my kids all the time
<teknoprep> they are my family
<DaSkreech> We are not.Be queit
<teknoprep> wow
<kOpter> Gnomefreak > Yeah I saw that.. but no such thing for KDE?
<teknoprep> you guys are like the rich ppl that send ppl to war and die
<kOpter> teknoprep > I feel sorry for them..
<DaSkreech> kOpter: There are ones. Hold on
<gnomefreak> not that i found you would hav eto compile it i think
<teknoprep> kOpter yes i am greater then your feelings of your sorrow
<kOpter> gomefreak> That shouldn't be a problem
<gnomefreak> kOpter: take any OSX theme and compile it than i think thats all there is to it but warning themes dont like to compile
<Riddell> teknoprep: calm down
<kOpter> Gnomefreak > I'm running KDE 3.4 .. so I think i'll get some svg issues :)?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: kde themes are still compile yourself right?
<teknoprep> Riddell: i am calm
<kOpter> 3.5
<gnomefreak> kOpter: im on 2.5.3
<gnomefreak> 3.5.3
<teknoprep> Riddell: i should pic myself and post... i have a great smile on my face
<teknoprep> Riddell: like i always do
<imandir> hi I've got a problem with apt-get
<gnomefreak> imandir: what is it?
<imandir> it's giving me bunch of errors
<gnomefreak> imandir: can you paste the errors and the command to pastebin please
<imandir> for exmaple Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<gnomefreak> imandir: please paste the output of sudo apt-get update   on pastebin please so i can see everything
<kOpter> Gnomefreak > Got a name of the theme I should look for?
<imandir> what do you mean by 'pastebin' ?
<gnomefreak> kOpter: not off hand no but take a look at kde-look.org
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kOpter> gnomefreak > Kde look has no OS-x themes...
<gnomefreak> kOpter: give me a min
<kOpter> gnomefreak> Got this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31618
<gnomefreak> kOpter: the issue there is kde uses libqt and gnome uses libgtk
<kOpter> I know :)
<drummer> Hi, I'm running Breezy and cannot get it to see/use a flash drive.  Help please?
<kOpter> But I've installed Tango.. shouldn't I be able to just overwrite some of the icons?
<gnomefreak> kOpter: http://www.kde-look.org/content/search.php
<gnomefreak> theres 5 pages there im sure theres something
<imandir> done
<DaSkreech> kOpter: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=2242
<kOpter> Gnomefreak > 5 pages? Just one entry: Tuxitoxh OS X.. which is crappy :)
* jarle is looking for a tool to put album-cover in the id3-tag of all his mp3s... Still hasn't found any good tools...
<gnomefreak> kOpter: im showing 5 pages
<kOpter> Searching for? OS X?
<imandir> I mean, I've pasted it on pastebin
<gnomefreak> kOpter: in kde-look.org look to the right and type in osx (where it says search)
<grizzly> ANybody using moues gestuers succesfully?
<gnomefreak> imandir: can i have the link please
<grizzly> urgh , i mean mouse gestures ( khotkeys)
<imandir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17962
<gnomefreak> ty brb
<kOpter> DaSkreech -> That's just the icons, not a theme
<kOpter> Gnomefreak > When I search KDE look ( in the icon-themes section) for OS X, I get one hit.
<kOpter> Gnomefreak > So I assume there is no such thing...
<gnomefreak> imandir: first off you have alot of non supported repos in your list that is the biggest errors i see so far
<gnomefreak> kOpter: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30780
<gnomefreak> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30799
<imandir> I know, but some packages are not on 'official' reps
<drummer> Hello?  Can anyone help me with a flash drive?????????
<kOpter> Gnomefreak > Those are KDM themes.. not icon themes :)
<gnomefreak> kOpter: ill look in a bit im sure there are icon themes there
<kOpter> Gnomefreak > I'm sure there aren't :)
<gnomefreak> imandir: first off you are _not_ supposed to keep them enabled
<gnomefreak> imandir: second i need you to comment out _all_ the non-official repos so i can tell the difference or just comment them out and paste your sources.list file on pastebin
<imandir> ok, will do
<gnomefreak> kOpter: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11317
<kOpter> Gnomefreak : That's not an Icon theme either :)
<kOpter> Gnomefreak: I appriciate the effort, but I don't think there are any osx icon-themes on KDE-look
<gnomefreak> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=22x27
<gnomefreak> all kinds of icons
<kOpter> Icon THEME :)
<gnomefreak> kOpter: look at it i found one without even trying
<lindsey> hi is there someplace i could go to read about customizing kde except for kde-look?
<gnomefreak> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=38098
<gnomefreak> heres 35 icon themes http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=27
<kOpter> Yeah, that's an icon theme... but I want an OSX KDE icon theme
<kOpter> Yeah, but no osx ones..
<gnomefreak> kOpter: get the themes get the icons and make your own like i do
<kOpter> Thats an option.. but I was hoping someone did it for me :)
<kOpter> Thanks again for the effort.. I'll just have to do that then..
<imandir> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17963
<imandir> gnomefreak: after commenting rest of reps it's fine
<imandir> gnomefreak: but I cann't get kernel-headers for kernel 2.6.15-25-386
<gnomefreak> imandir: 2.6.15-26 is current dapper kernel
<imandir> well, i'm trying adept updater now, I've seen new kernel
<teknoprep> get it
<teknoprep> its a good kernel
<imandir> new kernel on the way ;-)
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> whats its number?
<gnomefreak> 2.6.15-26
<imandir> no, no. I mean that I'm downloading 2.6.15-26 now
<Gun_Smoke> Problem updating today with kde.. Update worked fine with gnome.. I get the error after I enter my password "converstation with su failed"
<aegeanlinux> new koffice is out
<aegeanlinux> 1.5.2
<imandir> I'll be back on  2.6.15-26, hopefully :-) ... reboot
<aegeanlinux> I am compiling it now. From the changelog it seems like no new fetures, just bug fixes
<centyx> gar
<centyx> i forgot to upload the vmware-player-kernel-modules i built
<Gun_Smoke> Any ideas?  AND, I am not able to adjust the time?!/
<centyx> Gun_Smoke: i had that problem after i first installed. it fixed itself after a reboot
<centyx> Gun_Smoke: the one about updating and su
<centyx> afk
<DrBair> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* serenity can't sllep
<serenity> and write
<bruenig> Is there anyway except writing bash scripts into the ~/.kde/Autostart directory to create startup programs, It's not that I mind writing the scripts but It seems like something that probably has a graphical way of doing it
<nnn0> forget graphical
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> it's just a fad
<nnn0> :D
<madraykin> <3 graphical
<madraykin> lol
<nnn0> we'll be back to console in notime
<nnn0> only now with voice recognition :D
<bruenig> the scripts are easy you know, just paths but I figured there is probably a way to do it seeing as there is one in GNOME and it doesn't seem like too hard a think to make graphical
<nnn0> ehehe
<bruenig> just switched over from GNOME, still a bit lost. So nobody knows how to setup startup programs graphically?
<pedro> Good night everyone
<pedro> I have a dude that I could't solve still
<abattoir> bruenig: if you have session mgmt. on, apps open in the previous session would be restored...
<abattoir> are you looking for something like that?
<nnn0> bruenig, the sooner you learn to use cli, the better :)
<bruenig> lol
<madraykin> well, what exactly do you want to start up?  I think you can just drag a menu item into that directory and it will work
<pedro> when I use ifconfig it show me an inet adress that is different to my ip
<madraykin> but yeah they stay open if you close kde
<madraykin> and reopen
<bruenig> i can use it and do but don't want to missing out on something
<madraykin> they come back up ;)
<nnn0> pedro, it's probably your local IP :)
<pedro> ok
<pedro> I am a newbie
<pedro> and I have some confusion about that
<madraykin> local ip is usually 198.*
<madraykin> :P
<nnn0> pedro, if you run a router with a firewall and NAT and stuff, you have one local and one external IP
<bruenig> well whatever, i only have two programs i need at startup anyways
<pedro> but if I would like to know that ip (the one that start with 192.168what do I have to do?
<pedro> I have a router
<nnn0> eh
<nnn0> ifconfig
<nnn0> ?
<nnn0> :)
<pedro> No
<pedro> I cannot see that information
<nnn0> you can only see that you mean ? but not the external IP
<nnn0> which is 83.39.185.134
<nnn0> that's the IP i see, you see the 192.168.X.X one
<pedro> well, in the space of inet adress I can see another number that is not that one and doesn't start with 192.168...
<madraykin> ifconfig should say something like  inet addr:192.168.0.2
<madraykin> as mine says
<nnn0> it doesn't have to start with 192.168... i could be 10.0.0... for instance
<pedro> mine don't
<madraykin> yeah
<madraykin> what nnn0 said
<madraykin> lol
<madraykin> :P
<nnn0> hehe
<imandir> welcome back on new kernel
<madraykin> =] 
<imandir> but still no kernel-headers for 2.6.15-26-386
<pedro> But in this moment I have ports open on an ip adress that is not the one I can see on inet addr
<pedro> that shows me a very strange number
<nnn0> how strange ?
<pedro> could it be a configuration's problem?
<pedro> well
<madraykin> I guess that's just what kubuntu set the ip to
<bruenig> anytime I open some graphical app from the Command line I get this long ass error and then it works. Is there anyway to stop that damn thing from outputting the error?
<madraykin> you can change it manually pedro..if you want
<nnn0> pedro, do you have both ethernet and wireless maybe ?
<madraykin> but i dont want to mess up your net
<pedro> in theory don't
<pedro> I have disabled wireless
<nnn0> k
<pedro> what's the way to change the ip?
<madraykin> in control panel > network setitngs you can change your local ip
<nnn0> just use ifconfig
<blake_> Hey, is wireless networking fairly intuitive with kubuntu?
<madraykin> or that
<madraykin> <--like s gui
<madraykin> lol
<pedro> aj
<nnn0> heh i guess the gui would be easier
<pedro> but the question is that, in this moment, it looks like that the real ip and the one that shows ifconfig is not the same
<pedro> If I change it, I probable could't know the new ip
<pedro> do I explain correctly?
<nnn0> not really - give us the IP :)
<pedro> ;)
<pedro> I am not sure what can you do with that number
<pedro> ;)
<nnn0> we will see if it's a local ip or not
<teknoprep> anyone here use kbfx ?
<mossman> Hello all.  Trying to change a cvs file that was exported by a MS app called buisness contacts.  Part of the file seems to be binary,  the rest of the text is seperated by commas though OOOorg opens the file but fails to sperate text into colums,  which makes it difficult to sort.  there are over 10,000 names, address and phone numbers,  I do not really want to tackle this manualy?  Any suggestions?
<Desh> Does anyone know how to get fglrx to work on a Mobility Radeon 9700?
<Blissex> mossman: depends on how it was generated, there are several types of CSV (not CVS) files.
<imandir> ok, thanks all of you for help, time to sleep ;-)
<mossman> Yes. Sorry for the typo.  It was generated by an app I am not familure with.  Similar to outlook,  but a more polished version
<teknoprep> Desh keep trying its not easy
<teknoprep> Desh i had to do that back in the day... took me alot of work
<Desh> :( Ok.
<teknoprep> Desh: try easyubuntu
<teknoprep> Desh: that might simplify things
<Desh> Maybe my Linux is a Penix.
<Desh> What's that?
<teknoprep> Desh: did you run fglrxconfig
<Desh> Yes.
<teknoprep> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<teknoprep> try that
<Desh> Hmm ok thanks.
<teknoprep> goto the site
<teknoprep> and follow the instructions... it does alot more then just have good video drivers
<mossman> Desh: I think ATI drivers you can download only support cards 800 or better
<teknoprep> nope
<teknoprep> not try
<teknoprep> true
<mossman> No wait, Sorry Desh. It is X700 or better
<Desh> Man, the things people have done with Linux is quite amazing.
<mossman> easyubuntu should help yo there
<teknoprep> agreed
<Desh> mossman: All the fglrx FAQs state the 9500+'s are also supported.
<teknoprep> i find linux is much better then windows now
<teknoprep> it used to suck for a desktop os back in the day
<teknoprep> now it just owns
<Desh> Anyways, man I have tried everything from the normal setup to trying to make my own driver from the sources
<teknoprep> as a server its been almost always better
<Desh> Yeah, if only my Premiere Pro ran on here. :(
<teknoprep> ?
<Desh> I miss being able to edit video.
<mossman> Umm,  could be.  I had trouble with an older radeon last year and found out it wasn't supported. It was a x600 model.  They may be supported now
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> you sure it doesn't run?
<teknoprep> i bet you could get a driver working for it
<teknoprep> someone wrote one somewhere
<teknoprep> hell it might even be in the kernel already too
<nnn0> Desh, have you tried Cinelerra
<mossman> Blissex:  Any idea how to break down this file into a more human readable form?
<teknoprep> ?
<blake_> Whats the command to restart X?
<blake_> er, KDE
<teknoprep> ctrl + alt + backspace
<blake_> ty
<Desh> nnn0: I did on Breezy, but when I try to install it from adept it says BREAK (install)
<Blissex> mossman: OOo whould be able to read it, and save it in a nicer form, depends again on which type of CSV it is.
<nnn0> k
<Desh> nnn0: But it has always been laggy for me, maybe b/c of my crappy video drivers.
<teknoprep> dude the new dell xps keyboards suck ass
<blake_> Hey, could someone help me
<teknoprep> no
<blake_> I cant get transparency to work
<teknoprep> lol
<blake_> it crashes KDE
<mossman> Yes,  OOO can read it.  It just doesn't want to space the text so,I,get,one,long,line,like,this,per,sentance.I would like to be able to seperate them.  I will keep trying.  There must be a way.  There may even be a nice perl script that can handle it.  Must search a little bit more :)
<teknoprep> what video card do you have?
<teknoprep> blake_: what video card do you have?
<blake_> Radeon 9200
<teknoprep> yeah
<teknoprep> you won't get it to work with that peice of shit
<mossman> lol
<nnn0> eheh
<Desh> Ouch.
<blake_> seems like a 256 meg card should handle linux gfx ..
<Desh> 9200 is not that bad, I have it on a Desktop.
<Desh> Still runs DOom3 and stuff.
<blake_> Yes
<teknoprep> yes its bad
<teknoprep> its horrid
<blake_> If it can run Quake 4 I would assume it could run transparency
<teknoprep> you aren't going to do transparencies with it
<teknoprep> blake_: negative
<Desh> Heh. Can you do transperencies with a 9700 mobility?
<blake_> Could you at least tell me what to change it xorg? :(
<teknoprep> blake_: its not the capacity of the card but the quality of the dirvers that ati writes for your card in linux
<mossman> I like my apps parent :P
<Desh> Oh.
<teknoprep> Desh: i heard they fixed trans for ATI's so yes it should work fine
<blake_> so I can try, and fail
<teknoprep> blake_: if you want eye candy get a better computer
<easynintendo> tekno is he trying to run XGL?
<Desh> blake_: Then you can run Vista on it. :-P
<teknoprep> blake_: you could try ubuntu-desktop .... run gnome.. and get the gnome trans working... ask the guys in ubuntu about gnome trans
<teknoprep> easynintendo: naw kde transparencies
<easynintendo> tekno
<easynintendo> where are any transparency settings in KDE?
<teknoprep> easynintendo
<easynintendo> you mean for menues and stuff?
<teknoprep> nono
<h3sp4wn> easynintendo: Do you use zsnes ?
<teknoprep> right click any window -> Configure Window Behaiviour
<teknoprep> then click translucency on the left hand side
<easynintendo> h3sp4wn i do in windows
<Desh> libqt-perl - what is this?
<teknoprep> you have to enable it in the xorg.conf tho
<easynintendo> oh
<easynintendo> im not gonna worry about it
<easynintendo> KDE hogs enough resources as it is
<teknoprep> Section "Extensions"
<teknoprep>     Option         "Composite" "Enable"
<teknoprep> EndSection
<Desh> what is libqt-perl?
<teknoprep> its a qt perl library
<easynintendo> im assuming its a qt per library
<teknoprep> hence its name
<easynintendo> thats what i was gonna say
<easynintendo> lol
<teknoprep> lol
<h3sp4wn> easynintendo: I was wondering of starting a repository for the laster WIP releases of zsnes (they are alot better than the old version in the repos)
<easynintendo> you want to host your own repository?
<teknoprep> isn't a repo just a web server?
<easynintendo> yes
<teknoprep> w0ot
<h3sp4wn> Yes but it has to be setup in a certain way
<teknoprep> i own you ALL
<h3sp4wn> You don't own me
<teknoprep> negative
<teknoprep> i do
<teknoprep> you just don't know it yet
<easynintendo> h3sp4wn just grab the latest zsnes from www.zsnes.com
<easynintendo> no need for a repository lol
* Desh owns teknoprep
<teknoprep> he wants to be noticed
<teknoprep> and if he has a kubuntu repo for zsnes he would be
<teknoprep> sorta
* teknoprep things Desh doesn't even own his own computer
<teknoprep> s/things/thinks
* Desh does
<Desh> hey teknoprep, what's libqt-perl?
<h3sp4wn> easynintendo: No zsnes 1.42 is alot different to the WIP 1.43 (especially with sdl support) I thought people who were into zsnes emulation would want a version that works alot better
<teknoprep> Desh: qt perl library
<Desh> I told easyubuntu to do a bunch of stuff I already had, ike flash and java, is that bad?
<teknoprep> Desh: hmmm
<blake_> This is probably a stupid question, but why don't I have write access to xorg.conf?
<h3sp4wn> easynintendo: But edgy won't even have the wip build
<easynintendo> h3sp4wn most people who are into emulators also have a copy of windows
<easynintendo> and 1.42 is nearly perfect in windows
<Desh> blake_: sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> easynintendo: at 1280by1024 ?
<teknoprep> blake_: becuase its for root only
<h3sp4wn> easynintendo: Will all affects on ?
<teknoprep> blake_: sudo nano /ext/X11/xorg.conf
<teknoprep> learn your shell tools
<easynintendo> h3sp4wn i run at 1600 x 1200 in super2xsai mode
<teknoprep> hell learn vi
<teknoprep> its awesome
<easynintendo> just fine, even in the superFX chip games
<Desh> I know nano, but what's vi?
<teknoprep> vi > *
<teknoprep> if you learn it
<Desh> *?
<h3sp4wn> easynintendo: You can use the 4hk mode or whatever fine now
<teknoprep> * = everything
<Desh> Thought so.
<Desh> But what is it?
<teknoprep> open konsole noob
<h3sp4wn> easynintendo: You know the really high processor power one
<teknoprep> and type
<teknoprep> vi
<teknoprep> try man vi
<teknoprep> Desh: man vi
<Desh> vi is a screen-oriented text editor computer program written by Bill Joy in 1976 for an early BSD release. The name comes from the shortest unambiguous abbreviation for the command visual in ex. The command in question switches the line editor ex to visual mode.
<bobbyd> hi
<teknoprep> lol have fun even exiting vi
<teknoprep> hahaha
<h3sp4wn> Desh: man vmtutor
<teknoprep> :q
<bobbyd> I'm using azureus in dapper and it's popups hide the system tray and the buttons don't work to cancel it. Is this a known issue, and if so, how do I fix it? :)
<Desh> Why is libqt-perl taking forever to set up?
<teknoprep> azureus is on linux now?
<Desh> Setting up libqt-perl (3.008-1.4) ...
<teknoprep> Desh: i dunno
<easynintendo> h3sp4n tekno azureus has been on linux for like 4 years
<bobbyd> teknoprep, has been for ages
<teknoprep> Desh: how slow is your computer
<easynintendo> lol sorry
<teknoprep> ok all
<easynintendo> tekno*
<flaccid__> az on linux yes
<teknoprep> i don't use linux as a desktop
<MrKeuner> Hi, I have isntalle kubuntu-desktop while still keeping with ubuntu-desktop. I think I should have screwed something playing with settings in KDE system preferences; when I boot into gnome desktop same font same size is now smaller. I can easily compare them since I have two ubuntu-desktop systems here.(one without kubuntu-desktop) What could be the problem? thanks
<Desh> teknoprep: AMD 3200+
<teknoprep> i have been stuck in a nix shell for the last 10 years
<bobbyd> teknoprep, that's helpful :)
<teknoprep> from tcsh ksh bash and all that crap
<teknoprep> bsd > linux
<teknoprep> for a server
<bobbyd> MrKeuner, did you change to the Nvidia binary driver on one and not the other?
<Desh> Man = manual?
<teknoprep> but wow linux has come a long way for desktops
<dive-o> teknoprep: agreed
<notamisfit> tried freebsd for a desktop for a little while
<madraykin> yeah, it has come A LONG way
<teknoprep> pf >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> iptables
<madraykin> I can't wait for kde 4.0
<dive-o> I use BSD on all my servers save the one at work that runs Debian
<easynintendo> freebsd is a pile of shit
<teknoprep> openbsd > *bsd
<dive-o> freebsd doesn't support my desktop NEARLY as well as ubuntu
<madraykin> kde > gnome
<madraykin> lol
<easynintendo> gentoo is by far the most stable unix platform when built properly
<easynintendo> for servers
<teknoprep> dive-o: again... server based moron
<dive-o> er, no
<teknoprep> dive-o: why would you put X on a server?
<dive-o> teknoprep: heh
<dive-o> teknoprep: I was referring to using BSD on my desktop
<teknoprep> dive-o: i was not
<teknoprep> dive-o: so your comment is nil
<dive-o> if you see above, you'll see that I stated I was talking about BSD on servers and how it wasn't an optimal desktop
<erikson> no hdwr drivers in frebsd , or up to date ones at least and it's a real job to install...it should be the difficult if berkley wants to spread the news
<dive-o> but you're being a typical OpenBSD troll, so nevermind
<aegeanlinux> Ladies and G's, I g2g
<aegeanlinux> Toodles Y'all
<teknoprep> erikson: again you don't know what you are talking about
<erikson> should be less difficult
<teknoprep> erikson: openbsd ralink 2500 drivers can put a ralink wireless chipset into master mode while the linux one can not
<madraykin> I tried bsd for the desktop
<madraykin> it was ok actually
<madraykin> o.O
<erikson> teknoprep: I tried it with help , it sucks
<sysrpl> does anyone here thing gimp like applications are horrid? you know the ones with mutliple floating windows that can hide behind the windows of other open applications ...
<teknoprep> erikson: that is just one of the many benefits over linux bsd has
<gnomefreak> sysrpl: please join #kubuntu-offtopic for that
<erikson> not into wireless , so it doesn't matter
<Desh> Does BSD make ATI work? :)
<bobbyd> sysrpl, try gimpshop
<teknoprep> Desh: gd it... its a server
<unix_infidel> teknoprep: that's ONE card on the BSD platform...that doesnt make one better than the other.
<sysrpl> i run at 1200x800 and its still a problem
<madraykin> does gimpshop actually make the windows..non floaty..
<madraykin> lol
<teknoprep> Desh: bsd is like anti desktop os.. although you can still doit.. its just painfully stupid
<madraykin> ?
<dive-o> heh
<dive-o> BSD makes a fine desktop
<gnomefreak> teknoprep: first off bsd is not a server alone second take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<bobbyd> madraykin, it puts them all on the one window, i think :)
<madraykin> ohh i may have to try that
<madraykin> I'm always loosing my windows and panels
<madraykin> lol
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: nope same as gimp with menus changed around
<teknoprep> gnomefreak: actually openbsd made ssh... so yes openbsd is a server with the standard instal
<teknoprep> gnomefreak: any other questions?
<Desh> teknoprep: I knwo it's server which is why I use Linux, but I was just wondering.
<bobbyd> sysrpl, of course in kde you can have them always on top
<dive-o> openbsd did not make ssh
<gnomefreak> teknoprep: -offtopic
<sysrpl> really?
<teknoprep> gnomefreak: i should say openssh
<bobbyd> you know
<sysrpl> well i use a tool like glade interface designer, and between the pallet, main window, designer, property window, and widget tree it's WAY too hard to use because windows keep getting lost
<bobbyd> you're all wrong
<MrKeuner> bobbyd/ binary driver was already installed when I installed kubuntu-desktop too I did not play with binary settings on anywhere
<sysrpl> especially when tabing to other windows to copy code
<bobbyd> RiscOS is better than cheese
<dive-o> teknoprep: I recommend we go to the -offtopic channel
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ?
<mazurskie> sysrpl: match point
<teknoprep> dive-o: mad admins... power hunger... bleh
<bobbyd> MrKeuner, ok, it's just I've seen the font size change sometimes when you use the binary driver as opposed to the free one
<sysrpl> match point?
<Desh> easyubuntu did mot modify my xorg.conf :(
<teknoprep> no one is asking anything
<teknoprep> Desh: fglrxconfig
<sysrpl> no, glade interface designer
<MrKeuner> bobbyd/ I played with gtk application settings in KDE but reversed them already still I have smaller fonts than ususal
<bobbyd> MrKeuner, i just use the "use the same thing for gtk as kde" setting set and it seems to work
<nalioth> gnomefreak: may i help you?
<mazurskie> sysrpl: winning point
<mazurskie> tennis
<teknoprep> Desh: you may have to learn how to write your own xorg.conf or download someone elses working xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> read my message in -op
<teknoprep> Desh: sing fglrxconfig is a pos
<sysrpl> i must have missed that point because i didn't get what you are referencing
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty
<mazurskie> tabbing windows
<gnomefreak> now please move to kubntu-offtopic
<madraykin> thank gawd
<Desh> teknoprep: I have edited xorf.conf before, I basically know how it works, but somehow I need to alter some setting since mesa always takes over oPENgl
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<madraykin> wtf
<madraykin> was that
<denis_> hey, i just installed kubuntu, question: what do i do to adept manager to get a full listing of files?
<teknoprep> ?
<denis_> anyone?
<teknoprep> ?
<unix_infidel> denis_: ask a more detailed question.
<erikson> denis open it , click on fetch updates, then on apply changes
<mossman> denis:  adept should already have a full listing of supported repositorys
<denis_> ok. i thought i was supposed to do something in the manage repositories section
<gnomefreak> you can add/remove repos from there iirc
<denis_> huh? something about the multiverse thing?
<madraykin> you can enable those
<madraykin> yes
<gnomefreak> denis_: yes
<denis_> ok, now enabling those - how do i EXACTLY do it
<gnomefreak> adept decided it didnt like me so uninstalled itself if i get it back up and running i will show you
<denis_> asides from hitting enable
<erikson> denis_:  and don't forget , http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.htm...this works for a lot of stuff , americans aren't supposed to use but it's pwrfectly legal for us canucks :)
<denis_> lol @ erikson. yeah yeah. "canucks"
<madraykin> Open adept ... adept menu > manage repositories
<madraykin> find the ones that say multiverse, right click..enable, click apply
<denis_> ok.
<denis_> done.
<denis_> now what
<madraykin> then click 'fetch updates' so it pulls stuff out from those repositories
<madraykin> :)
<SpAwN> is it possible to resize a partion.......i made my /home partio to small..and want to take some off of a partion im not even using
<madraykin> SpAwn I belive QT Parted can
<madraykin> I'd run that from the live cd.
<SpAwN> madraykin, the disk partioner on the live dvd compleatly messed up my partion about 2 days ago
<SpAwN> i dont trust it at all
<notamisfit> I've had similar problems w/ the partitioner
<madraykin> oh
<madraykin> =x
<SpAwN> i love everything i had cuz of it
<madraykin> I've used it..no trouble
<madraykin> but i'd be careful then
<madraykin> lol
<SpAwN> hehe i wont use it
<SpAwN> not gonna risk it
<madraykin> yeah
<madraykin> not sure what else you can do =x
<notamisfit> i prefer fdisk myself
<SpAwN> theres no other disk utility i can use to do it
<SpAwN> ?
<OOD> you can try gparted
<nixternal> qtparted
<SpAwN> OOD, thats diff then the one on the live dvd?
<madraykin> i think thats based on the same thing though
* nixternal shows off qtparted which is on the Kubuntu LiveCD
<madraykin> QT parted is just a front end for parted, if i'm correct, lol *not very tech here*
<nixternal> yup
<madraykin> apparently that messed up his partitions before, nix
<madraykin> so he wants to use something else
<SpAwN> yea
<nixternal> but when you "format" from the LiveCD, that is what youa re looking at
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> i didn't scroll up..to lazy ;)
<madraykin> lol
<SpAwN> i dont trust the livedvd partioner
<nixternal> fsdisk
<nixternal> fdisk rather
<nixternal> something
<nixternal> im goin' back to bbq ;)
<madraykin> :D
<SpAwN> hmm
<SpAwN> fdisk looks like i could easyily mess up everything
<erikson> yup
<notamisfit> you can. that's the beauty of it.
<madraykin> I'm scared of fdisk
<madraykin> lol
<SpAwN> im kicking myself in the ass for making the partion to small
<nnn0> :)
<erikson> try GParted
<notamisfit> if you think linux fdisk is bad, give the openbsd one a shot
<madraykin> do you really think qt parted was the cause of the bug though or parted..because if it was parted gparted wont matter
<madraykin> o.O
<nnn0> i usually use System Restore, it even got Acronis Disc Director on it
<nnn0> nononnoo
<nnn0> i mean Hiren's boot cd
<SpAwN> madraykin, i stared at the partions for like 10 mins b4 i commited to it....it labled my partions wrong.....said sda8 was sd5 and all mixed and matched
<madraykin> hmm
<madraykin> might be qtparted then
<madraykin> could try gparted
<madraykin> might wanna backup your stuff
<madraykin> just to be safe
<SpAwN> yea
<erikson> <--- a firm believer in partioning a disk before installation ...then you have the options during the install and you what's already there
<madraykin> do you guys think its important to have a /home partition?
<madraykin> normally i dont even use one
<SpAwN> yea i wish i had thought it out better...but forgot how much space games take
<h3sp4wn> A firmbeliver of always having / /boot and /home
<dan> its not important but its help full
<h3sp4wn> ^^
<madraykin> I tend to not do a /home partitions because of games
<madraykin> lol
<madraykin> they take up a lot of space, so i cant be sure
<SpAwN> madraykin, huh what u mean?
<madraykin> I normally dont make a home partition
<madraykin> then i dont have to worry about space
<madraykin> lol
<SpAwN> hehe well what happens when a games needs to make a folder in the ~/ folder
<mossman> It is important to have a home partition,  mostly for the reason if you install a new OS  or need to reinstall it can be kept protected from all system files.
<madraykin> well, I mean..I still have the /home folder...it just isnt a seperate partition
<SpAwN> ohhhhhhh got ya
<madraykin> yes, true moss
<mossman> That is the way I see it,  after much trial and error from Caldrea Open Linux in 1996 to today
<mossman> Though SpAwN,  You could always make a seperate partition called /games or whatever you like and store all games there
<mossman> you could even map that to a seperate Hard Drive.  Which would make sense if you are a big gamer
<SpAwN> mossman, yea ill just make my /home partion a little bigger........im not sure how to set up the games to store things there
<mossman> What are the names of the games?  Loki games could be setup in any directory you like for example.
<Dasnipa] [> 
<SpAwN> well i play alot of enemy territory adn games with cedega both of which stored local files and stuff in the users home dir........like in it when u dl a map it stores it in you home dir
<SpAwN> well with afolder with the home dir
<mossman> true.  Cedega likes the ~.cedega/Program Files  etc
<SpAwN> yea same with enemy territory... it used ~/.etwolf
<mazurskie> 
<madraykin> Could you just move the cedega directory entirely, on another partition, and make a link of it in /home/user ?
<aegeanlinux> yes
<aegeanlinux> you could just do that
<madraykin> that would be a simple fix
<madraykin> :)
<mossman> Perhaps you could simply cp that Transgaming Drive  to a sperate partition and ln -s
<SpAwN> whats about et?
<mossman> ET  Phone home
<madraykin> lol
<SpAwN> like if i go join a server and it needs to dl a map
<mossman> oh,, you mean Enemy Ter...  K..
<madraykin> it'll downlooad onto the new partition
<madraykin> because it's linked
<madraykin> assuming it goes into .cedega
<mossman> .ET  holds config files and saved games for the game ET I would suppose.  I bet the game is installed in /usr/local/games somewhere.  Not familure with that game,
<madraykin> oh
<SpAwN> so if everything is in .folder now...i move it to the new partion then make a link with ln -s /new/partion/.folder /home/user/.folder
<madraykin> yes
<mossman> That should do the trick.
<SpAwN> hmm let me give it a shot
<madraykin> k :)
<mossman> Can you tell me a little more about enemy Territory?  Is that a native Linux game?  Or does winex handle that one?
<aegeanlinux> It is a native Linux game
<aegeanlinux> just google for it
<aegeanlinux> it is free
<madraykin> brb..going to install kubuntu
* madraykin was using mepis
* madraykin decided kubuntu is best
<SpAwN> mossman, its such a good game
<madraykin> does it cost anything?
<madraykin> oh wait..i need to read
<madraykin> woops
<SpAwN> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/
<mossman> Is it? But is it a linux game,  or does it run through wine?
<madraykin> linux game
<SpAwN> its made FOR linux
<SpAwN> its wolfenstien:wenemy territory
<SpAwN> *enemy
<SpAwN> its a online 1st person shooter
<SpAwN> theres like a good amount of mods...and a whole shitload of maps availible for it
<madraykin> think it would run ok on 256mb of ram?
<SpAwN> what kinda cpu
<SpAwN> it needs direct rendering and opengl
<madraykin> pentium 4 2.6ghz
<mossman> ok,  cool.  Ohh It is Wolfenstien.  OK. I have tried escape from Castle W.  Haven't finished it yet though.  Maybe someday.  I still haven't finsihed Castle Wolfenstien the original yet either though
<madraykin> i believe
<SpAwN> madraykin, yes
<madraykin> and nvidia
<madraykin> cool
<SpAwN> mossman, the enemy territoy is online only
<SpAwN> mossman, WAY WAY better the a standalone game
<SpAwN> madraykin, u should be able to  play it
<madraykin> Spawn do you play diablo II?
<madraykin> heh
<mossman> Online only. So like quake3 on steroids?
<SpAwN> mossman, its better in in my opinion
<SpAwN> madraykin, no i dont
<madraykin> ah
<madraykin> thought you might
<SpAwN> mossman, its built off the quake 3 engine though
<madraykin> runs well in cedega, lol
<SpAwN> or it uses it......
<madraykin> anywho..i'll download it..whats your nickname on there?
<madraykin> then i can add you or something
<madraykin> :P
<SpAwN> hehe cedega and kubuntu ran like crap for me
<madraykin> did it?
<madraykin> slow?
<madraykin> O.o
<mossman> I also had trouble with Cedega and Kubuntu
<SpAwN> madraykin, i use the nick FuBaR or [HeLL]  FuBar
<madraykin> ok
<madraykin> cool
<SpAwN> and usaly play on larger servers
<SpAwN> .....theres quite a few servers
<mossman> The latest Monkey Island game would refuse to install or play,  though cedega offically supports it
<madraykin> huh
<SpAwN> yea on mandriva it worked WAY better
<madraykin> odd
<madraykin> diablo II works fine in kubuntu and cedega for me
<SpAwN> i was able to play cs:s fullscreen no prob
<SpAwN> on jubuntu it wont even load on fullscreen
<SpAwN> *kubuntu
<madraykin> weird
<SpAwN> yea
<SpAwN> i thought so
<madraykin> mandriva supports cedega really well though
<madraykin> i had good exeriences with them too
<SpAwN> i also benchmarked mandriva and kubuntu and mandriva scored alomost a 1000 more points or w/e u might wanna call it
<mossman> Mandrake used to support a transgaming distribution...I wonder if some of that was merged into their latest distros
<madraykin> yeah..I remember that
<madraykin> they had a gaming distro..or something.
<SpAwN> well mandriva is going downhill.....
<mossman> They have been going downhill for years
<SpAwN> part of the reason for me switching distros
<SpAwN> but hey they made one hell of a desktop linux distro
<madraykin> it seems like...they don't do much...more.  I don't know, I never see anything knew on mandriva..just seems to stay still
<madraykin> I like suse because they continue to go forward..but its too slow for my 256mb of ram
<doppelganger> anyone know where the kmenu.png is located that is used on the taskbar?
<doppelganger> i've searched, and i see a few, i want to change it
<SpAwN> madraykin, i use suse 10.0 on a 700 mhz p3 with 128 ram
<SpAwN> lol
<mossman> I still miss slackware.  I has a slackfan for many years,  though I tried Kubuntu recently as it was recommended by someoner I trust,  I must say, this is as closest to a "binary-only" distro I have tried yet.
<madraykin> heh
<madraykin> what desktop though?
<SpAwN> kde lol
<SpAwN> but
<madraykin> really?
<madraykin> is it slow for you?
<madraykin> lol
<madraykin> o.O
<madraykin> I cant imagine
<SpAwN> well i dont realy use it.....it doesnt even have a monitor
<dive-o> I used to use slackware all the time
<SpAwN> or keyboard or mouse.....it remote into it
<SpAwN> and use ssh to control it
<dive-o> back in the pre-slack96 says until maybe 1998
<madraykin> I'd use slackware if they finally adopted the 2.6 kernnel
<SpAwN> i vnc into it and its pretty slow
<madraykin> slack is fast
<mossman> Slackware would still be my choice for a server
<dive-o> I think it was kernel 1.2.3 when I started using it
<mossman> Ahh the old 123
<SpAwN> lol
<dive-o> I remember 1.2.13 being the stable kernel for ages
<madraykin> why is that...that slackware is so fast compared to some distros?
<madraykin> kde zooms compared to kde on suse
<madraykin> i've never understood that
<SpAwN> madraykin, each distro does there own   kinda twist on kde
<dive-o> kubuntu is quite fast on this machine, but I haven't tried slackware on it
<madraykin> yeah, kubuntu is quite fast too
<madraykin> much faster than suse
<mossman> Slackware  lacks the bloat.  It will still run on a 486 with no probles.....Just maybe do not try to run kde3 on it :)
<dive-o> then again this machine is far from underpowered given that I spent way too much money on it
<notamisfit> I use kubuntu and slack on the same machine
<niroxx> moin
<SpAwN> what u got dive-o
<notamisfit> other than startup on kubuntu, they both seem to fly
<madraykin> yeah, the both do very well for my computer
<madraykin> I like kubuntu because i'm lazy and like GUI tools
<mossman> Kubuntu is by far the best package orinated system I have used yet
<madraykin> lol
<SpAwN> i run a 3.6ghz p4 with 2 gigs ram and a kick ass geforce 7800 GT OC
<madraykin> damn
<niroxx> where is the german (k)ubuntu channel
<SpAwN> id try #kubuntu-de
<madraykin> my damn dell computer uses RDRAM
<mossman> kubuntu-de I think
<SpAwN> maby
<madraykin> no way i'm spending that much for more ram
<niroxx> thanks
<madraykin> so expensive
<notamisfit> get a new mobo
<SpAwN> i got a dell too
<SpAwN> lol
<chopin> i thought i killed all adept-related processes but Adept will only start in Read Only mode
<chopin> any idea what i could be missing?
<madraykin> not: i may do that ... very soon
<madraykin> lol
<SpAwN> but it uses umm like ddr2 or somthing
<SpAwN> i forget
<madraykin> yeah
<dive-o> SpAwN: http://www.endersgame.net/~dive/ender.txt
<madraykin> that stuff is much cheaper
<madraykin> and probably just as good if not better
<notamisfit> i still use ddr
<notamisfit> not going to get an am2 anytime soon
<sproingie> chopin: quit all apt-related processes then rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<chopin> aye!
* chopin tries
<alex_ndc> hi ... I have a question ... KDE's rendering speed (especially Konqueror) moves like shit. What can I do to improve it ?
<notamisfit> run fluxbox?
<SpAwN> dive-o, the page isnt loading for me..........
<mossman> Here is a serious question that I am too lazy to look up.  What exactly is the multiverse repositroy.  Who runs it and are all software packeges gpl?
<ranunculoid> alex_ndc: I've a link for you, hold on
<dive-o> SpAwN: hrm, just worked for me
<alex_ndc> considering I have an AMD64 and a Geforce4 ... no, I don't think so
<SpAwN> dive-o, i think im using up all my bw on torrents
<alex_ndc> ranunculoid: what link ?
<ranunculoid> About KDE's speed
<dive-o> it's an athlon 64 x2 4200+ (dual core 2.2ghz), 2GB ram, 300GB disk, geforce 7800GT 256MB video
<SpAwN> dive-o, nice
<alex_ndc> ranunculoid: I am thinking about some way to accelerate the rendering
<ranunculoid> Yeah, hold on
<doppelganger> ARGH...  why don't kbfx buttons work with "kmenu"...   it works with xp style and vistabar
<doppelganger> dangit
<alex_ndc> but I tried installing nvidia-glx, and I haven't seen any effects
<doppelganger> i wan't my kmenu..
<doppelganger> =\
<ranunculoid> alex_ndc: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Performance%20Tips
<dive-o> it'll probably have more drives in it once I redo my fileserver's layout, since I just bought two 750GB drives for the fileserver
<SpAwN> oh yea i forget i gotta go test that symlink i made brb
<notamisfit> alex: you have the module loaded and all that jazz?
<ranunculoid> Now for my question: How do I change filetype associations in kubuntu? I usually use kControlCentre but it's not in kubuntu (at least I cant find it)
<mossman> Did you insable the new nvidia drivers in xorg.conf?
<notamisfit> moss:stole my next one
<alex_ndc> notamistif: yes, and I also tested it with Tux Racer :), but both KDE's and Gnome speed are very poor, and it becomes noticeable when the browser renders web pages
<doppelganger> automatix installed my nvidia drivers nicely
<mossman> You have to point the driver in the file  /ect/x11/xorg.conf to use nvidia driver.
<Smonkey> Shouldn't a fresh MySQL install have no root password?
<doppelganger> after my attempt to edit my own and finally got it working...   i used automatix on my second install and it set it all up quick like
<mossman> I recommend automatix.  quick and dirty way to install everything fast :)
<notamisfit> hmm. never tried it
<doppelganger> i've heard people mumble about it, but it worked very well for me
<erikson> yeah mossman, werks for me :)
<chopin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mossman> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<chopin> so guys ...
<chopin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17965
<chopin> what in there is adept-related?
<mossman> some info about automatix for you
<Cntryboy> Looking for something cool to download any ideas
<doppelganger> xgl ;P
<ranunculoid> Can anybody help me with my problem?
<mossman> Adept will handle automatix, you must edit the sources list though for adept to find it
<mossman> ranunculoid, what is your problem again?
<ranunculoid> How do I change filetype associations in kubuntu? I usually use kControlCentre but it's not in kubuntu (at least I cant find it)
<mossman> I belive by using Konqueror,  under settings > Config Konqeror,  there is a place to set file associations
<notamisfit> ranculoid: alt-f2, type kcontrol
<Cntryboy> doppelganger: talking to me about xgl?
<mossman> or what notamisfit said..  Same Same
<doppelganger> was suggesting something fun, if you can get it working
<doppelganger> like i have
<Cntryboy> xgl what is it
<doppelganger> it's a lot of crazy desktop effects you can add
<notamisfit> got xgl running a few months ago
<Cntryboy> how big to dl?
<doppelganger> what kind of graphics card do you have? it seems to work best with nvidia
<notamisfit> nice stuff, and pretty stable
<doppelganger> but not so much with ati
<notamisfit> might try it again sometime
<doppelganger> notamisfit: agreed  ;)
<ranunculoid> Thanks notamisfit + mossman
<notamisfit> ran: no prob
<mossman> np
<Cntryboy> I have nvidia fx 5500
<Cntryboy> how big is it to dl though?
<notamisfit> should do nicely
<notamisfit> i had it going good on a 5200
<notamisfit> sadly my 6100 on-board sucks
<Cntryboy> where is the dl site
<notamisfit> (new mobo, too cheap to get a pcie card)
<Cntryboy> brb grr
<mossman> Where would one download xgl?  xorg?
<dive-o> I should try some games on this thing
<dive-o> haven't tried any under linux yet
<doppelganger> cntry: check it-   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViuJPRZh0oo&mode=related&search=
<mossman> Klickety is the most addictive game supplied with kde
<doppelganger> cntry: but if you have an ati card, you might watch out man
<notamisfit> there should be some ubuntu packages out there
<doppelganger> heard bad, bad things
<doppelganger> ;P
<notamisfit> there's about eleventy billion howtos on the ubuntu site and forums
<doppelganger> check out the #xgl channel if you're interested, those guys are super helpful
<madraykin> I tried xgl
<madraykin> it was cool
<nathan_> Since your talking about xgl, I was having a problem with getting the compostie to work for compiz.  I think I have xgl working right but I don't really see any difference.
<madraykin> but xorg took up so much cpu
<madraykin> not worth it
<notamisfit> nathan: what function?
<nathan_> It doesn't seem like any of the compiz functions are working
<doppelganger> like what nathan?
<madraykin> are they enabled?
<nathan_> Isn't xgl a replacement for the xorg
<madraykin> I found to get xgl working was a pain
<madraykin> but it did finally work
<notamisfit> took me about 2 hours back in feb or so
<nathan_> I tried for awhile to get it to work
<madraykin> it actually worked better and easier on mepis than kubuntu
<madraykin> not sure why.
<madraykin> but yeah xgl = resource hog
<madraykin> =[
<notamisfit> no telling
<notamisfit> the day it's up and going on slack is the day I take notice
<nathan_> I think i will stick with ubunutu.  I never tried mepis
<doppelganger> xgl isn't that bad on mine, i dunno..
<doppelganger> maybe i'm just lucky.  It's not a bleeding edge machine by any means
<madraykin> Well, I run a lot too
<madraykin> and only have 256 mb of ram
<madraykin> =x
<notamisfit> that could explain it
<madraykin> yep
<doppelganger> lol
<madraykin> xgl wasnt helping
<madraykin> lol
<notamisfit> i had about a gig when i tried it out
<madraykin> yeah
<madraykin> how did it perform then?
<notamisfit> not bad by any means
<madraykin> I need more ram ;(
<notamisfit> unless i was compiling code or something
<doppelganger> dangit...   i wish i could get this kdfx crap working right
<doppelganger> anyone have it?
<doppelganger> really, i just want to change the kmenu button
<doppelganger> thats about it
<doppelganger> i changed it, but it looks small and terrible
<doppelganger> all squenched up
<madraykin> kbfx should work fine
<madraykin> whats wrong?
<madraykin> I'm not using it right now, but never had any problem with it
<linuxnewbie_> Hello. I am trying to enable my users to access thier accounts remotely through VNC but have no idea where to begin. The only thing I can do is allow them to access mine, but that will not work well. Also they use different OS'es. Any ideas?
<nathan_> What is a good way to test if xgl is work correctly?
<doppelganger> if you move around a window it should wobble around
<doppelganger> you'd notice, trust me
<nathan_> it doesn't do that
<doppelganger> hmm..  check what xgl packages you have installed
<doppelganger> and then, what compiz ones
<madraykin> I loved the wobbeling windows
<madraykin> =(
<madraykin> lol
<notamisfit> run kde-window-decorator and see if it does anything
<madraykin> does that work now?
<madraykin> I had to use gnome-window-decorator
<madraykin> which i didnt like
<doppelganger> madra: so did i, at first
<notamisfit> not very easy to customize, is it?
<notamisfit> i don't know if it works now
<doppelganger> i used gset-compiz to customize
<notamisfit> didn't a few months ago
<doppelganger> talk about features...  whew
<doppelganger> i was almost intimidated by how nit picky it got
<doppelganger> lol
<doppelganger> or detailed, as it were
<notamisfit> yeah, tweaking in gconf-editor was a pain
<madraykin> i used gset-compiz
<madraykin> wasnt too bad
<madraykin> they need kde versions of this stuff
<madraykin> =[
<nathan_> I have gset-compiz installed
<notamisfit> sadly, novell
<notamisfit> sadly, novell's a gnome shop now
<madraykin> I dont know why they suddenly decided to favor gnome
<madraykin> it use to be the other way around
<notamisfit> they bought ximian
<madraykin> oh
<madraykin> that's right
<madraykin> that makes sense, lol
<notamisfit> not to mention that kde really doesn't take much shit from distros
<madraykin> I can't wait until kde 4.0...
<madraykin> heh
<nathan_> I have: xserver-xgl, compiz, compiz-gnome, and gset-compiz installed
<nathan_> KDE 4.0 is going to be nice
<madraykin> yess
<doppelganger> looks like all the required stuff, hmm
<notamisfit> wonder when we
<fiyawerx> how can you tell from the command line how many packages are available total?
<madraykin> I tried using gnome for liek a week
<madraykin> didnt like it
<notamisfit> wonder when we'll start to see kde4 alphas
<fiyawerx> i know adept shows it on its status line
<doppelganger> yeah, i used it in ubuntu and hated it
<doppelganger> nathan, go to the #xgl channel and ask those guys in there, they rule at helping out
<philipp__> what package contains win32codecs? such as the ones needed for wma files or any other videos or audio files?
<doppelganger> fixed me up quick like
<nathan_> I think the problem has to do with compist when I start compiz I get an error that it can't locate composite
<fiyawerx> philipp__: need to add an extra repository for w32codecs i believe
<philipp__> ah, recall its name?
<nathan_> ok thanks doppelganger
<fiyawerx> Cipherfunk multimedia packages
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<philipp__> ah ok
<nathan_> is it possible to get wmv to work for amd64?
<madraykin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sdolnack> i don't like the thin minimize/maximize/close icons in the top-right corner of the windows in KDE.  How do I change them and make 'em more windows-liek?
<RawSewage> what do you mean
<CheeseBurgerMan> sdolnack: Control Center > Appearance & Themes > Window Decorations
<sdolnack> th
<sdolnack> x
<SpAwN> well the sym link worked for enemy territory...but not for cedega....
<sdolnack> also, can i make the red x actually exit programs instead of just closing the window?
<coma> !kde theme
<ubotu> I know nothing about kde theme - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<notamisfit> sdolnack: that's a general kde annoyance
<sdolnack> haha yeah.  i was like "wtf"
<sdolnack> and i changed it to standard square buttons, but theyr'e still teenier than xp
<notamisfit> i actually kinda like baghira
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then...use it. :)
<notamisfit> wonder if its in the archives
<notamisfit> hmm, guess not
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, try 'sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira'
<notamisfit> there we go
<philipp__> whats a sane interval for refreshing the package lists? 1 week?
<RawSewage> baghira is a theme?
<RawSewage> Is Baghira a theme?
<chopin_aux> where's the lock file again for adept?
<dive-o> Where should I go to find libdvdcss for kubuntu on amd64?
<stodge> Hi - anyone seen this error when opening Konq on the local file system:        Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error.
<dive-o> the script that came with libdvdread fails in the configure step, saying that the C compiler cannot create executables
<RawSewage> !baghira
<ubotu> I know nothing about baghira - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<RawSewage> !What_is_Baghira
<ubotu> I know nothing about What_is_Baghira - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<notamisfit> dive-o: very strange, got build-essential?
<RawSewage> Is Baghira a theme?
<dive-o> no, lemme add that real quick
<notamisfit> raw: yes
<notamisfit> it's a mac-osx rip-off
<notamisfit> but i like it
<dive-o> ah, I bet that's what I was missing, the libc6 devel files
<RawSewage> guess I'll try it
<notamisfit> that might be it
<chopin_aux> i can't get adept to start ... unless in read-only mode
<RawSewage> you probably have it open somewhere else
<chopin_aux> that's what it thinks
<RawSewage> ok, thats a common error then
<chopin_aux> ... and i looked at all the processes and see nothing like that
<RawSewage> I forgot how to unlock it
<RawSewage> I did it once
<chopin_aux> :-/
<dive-o> notamisfit: that did it, thanks :)
<pvega> wenasssss mundo como tamos
<notamisfit> cool
<Cntryboy> doppelganger: that link u gave me does it have a dl link for this?
<RawSewage> !info adept locked
<Cntryboy> just got back, dang that looks trippy
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<Cntryboy> especially when I mm nm lol
<notamisfit> does anyone else ditch adept for synaptic?
<SpAwN> i have a usb driver....its plugged in and works great...how can i safly remove it...the icon on the desktop doesnt offer a eject thing
<SpAwN> *driver=drive
<chopin_aux> !info lock adept
<ubotu> Package lock does not exist in dapper
<RawSewage> sudo dpkg --configure -a  maybe?
<chopin_aux> !info adept lock
<notamisfit> spawn: i usually just unmount and yank
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<SpAwN> notamisfit, what dou umount....
<SpAwN> i dont know the device name
<RawSewage> chopin_aux, try that
<chopin_aux> RawSewage: dpkg?
<RawSewage> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chopin_aux> k
* chopin_aux tries
<notamisfit> look in /media; should be sd-something
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Where did it mount ?
<SpAwN> notamisfit, k will do thanks
<SpAwN> i found it now...
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, i wasnt sure.....i just hit the icon on the desktop
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Leave the GUI stuff alone :P
<Generic> so, does the open thing in the firefox download manager not work for everyone?
<Generic> or is it just me?
<chopin_aux> woohoo! RawSewage ... i owe you another ;-)
<notamisfit> that stuff'll rot your brains worse than tv
<SpAwN> hehe
<RawSewage> chopin_aux, ok cool
<sdolnack> but yeah, is there any way to have the X in the upper-right corner actually exit the program rather than just close the window?
<notamisfit> yeah, use another desktop
<RawSewage> What program
<sdolnack> all programs
<RawSewage> all programs are different
<RawSewage> mine close
<sdolnack> rly?
<RawSewage> so what program
<sdolnack> mine close but just go to the taskbar
<sdolnack> :-/
<RawSewage> everything?
<sdolnack> pretty much
<sdolnack> but you said it's controlled by the program itself?
<RawSewage> yeah
<sdolnack> and not some global setting?
<sdolnack> your'e sure?
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> might be a global setting somewhere
<RawSewage> I never had to change anything though
<SpAwN> stupid question if i erase a sym link it only erases the link...not the whole thing?
<notamisfit> spawn: yeah
<SpAwN> k thanks
<SpAwN> bbiab
<intelikey> what in the crybuntus is this process " 2952 ?        S      0:00 [shpchpd_event] " ?
<Kr4t05> I'm having a problem with my fstab, if someone could look at it, I'd appreciate it.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17967
<notamisfit> kr4: what problem are you having?
<mike_> this is a test
<notamisfit> you failed ;)
<mike_> cool all is working
<Kr4t05> notamisfit, when I try to mount i get this.
<Kr4t05> $ sudo mount -a
<Kr4t05> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Kr4t05> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1, missing codepage or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<notamisfit> what did dmesg|tail say?
<Kr4t05> Nothing about /dev/hdc1
<Hawkwind> What exactly are you trying to mount that you get that error on ?
<Kr4t05> When I try to click the device icon on my desktop, I get
<Hawkwind> Also, what command are you using to attempt the mounting ?
<abattoir> Kr4t05: you are sure it is ext2 right?
<Kr4t05> abattoir, yeah
<intelikey> sudo
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind, sudo mount -a
<abattoir> Kr4t05: is it possible that the partition is corrupted?
<Kr4t05> notamisfit, abattoir, no.
<Kr4t05> abattoir, I've reformatted it twice.
<intelikey> mounted ro ?
<intelikey>    / mounted ro ?
<notamisfit> the only time i've gotten anything close to that was when i tried to mount a freebsd slice
<abattoir> intelikey: rw
<erikson> I followed the XGL install instructions , but dunno if it's running , ...did a end current session then restart xserver in the startup menu , but I can't tell if it's on ? :)
<Kr4t05> Here's the entry in fstab
<intelikey> abattoir not in his fstab
<notamisfit> kr: lsmod|grep ext2
<intelikey> oh yes it is
<Kr4t05> /dev/hdc1 /mnt/music ext2 auto,defaults,errors=remount,rw 0 1
<abattoir> intelikey: /dev/hdc1 /mnt/music ext2 auto,defaults,errors=remount,rw 0 1
<notamisfit> it's a long shot, but I'm running out of ideas
<intelikey> abattoir yeah i read the -ro as ,ro  mybad
<erikson> desktop looks the same
<Kr4t05> erikson, try to move a window
<Kr4t05> erikson, did you install compiz?
<Kr4t05> abattoir, it works.
<Kr4t05> abattoir, Thanks.
<erikson> compiz ? wasn't mentioned on the page
<abattoir> Kr4t05: ugh what works, i dont remember saying anything :P
<dive-o> where would I go to change the default directory for removable stuff from /media? I use /media on my LAN for different purposes, and the 'sda2' from my ipod is annoying
<Kr4t05> erikson, XGL is just the graphics layer, you need compiz to get the neat effects.
<unix_infidel> dive-o: what do you mean?
<notamisfit> dive-o: /etc/fstab?
<dive-o> unix_infidel: I've got a /media/sda2 directory that got created when I booted up with my ipod plugged in, but I use /media for symlinks to my fileserver NFS mounts (my media archive, basically)
<erikson> ok , compiz it iz :)
<intelikey> well it looks like all "atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid" is superflutious with "defaults" doing the same thing.
<dive-o> notamisfit: it's not in fstab
<unix_infidel> dive-o: you can create an entry for fstab.
<notamisfit> hmmm. i hate it when the system tries to outthink me
<unix_infidel> say you want your ipod to show up as /media/ipod
<unix_infidel> you can edit your fstab to do that.
<dive-o> unix_infidel: aye, I know
<dive-o> I just want it out of /media, and I don't have a clue what auto-created /media/sdb2 for it; that's what I'm looking to change
<unix_infidel> dive-o: /media/sdb2 is just a mount point.
<dive-o> I'm aware of that
<unix_infidel> you can edit fstab to mount it wherever you want.
<dive-o> I'm also aware of that
<intelikey> notamisfit yes the more automated it gets the less i like it.
<intelikey> anyone know what is this process "[shpchpd_event] " ?
<dive-o> ah. pmount.
<sdolnack> what are the perks of running xgl/compiz?
<notamisfit> of course, with usb devices, you never know when it'll do a chinese fire drill and move to sde1 vice sda1
<sdolnack> like practically speaking
<dive-o> notamisfit: that's why I want the default to be something other than /media/<foo> :)
<notamisfit> hmm, i'm a bit out of my element here
<intelikey> notamisfit wild cards  ;/
<dive-o> ok, looks like hal is calling pmount
<ryanakca> how do you make the font smaller on tty1? on ctrl-alt-f1...
<unix_infidel> ah, i get what you're talking about know...you want to be able to determine whatever the NODE is and THEN mount it to whatever.
<intelikey> ryanakca frame buffering
<ryanakca> intelikey: ???
<dive-o> unix_infidel: not precisely; I just want things that are detected by hal/etc to get tossed somewhere other than /media
<intelikey> ryanakca something like vga=791 in the kernel string of the boot loader
<sdolnack> anyone--xgl/compiz benefits?
<notamisfit> sdolnack: eye candy. that's about it
<stodge> Any ideas what packages I need to install to use Jackd's ALSA driver with Rosegarden?
<intelikey> ryanakca changing the frame buffer is the only way i know of to change the lines/coloumns in the console.
<unix_infidel> dive-o: udev just creates the node, mount manages where you mount it
<dive-o> unix_infidel: pmount, in this case, which is called by hal according to the manpage
<ryanakca> intelikey: lost me... :)... so in the grub config file... kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=791       ?
<doppelganger> i know this has probably been asked before, but how do you change the font color of the kicker?
<unix_infidel> dive-o: the ipod registers as /dev/sdb2 according to the system NOT /media/sdb2
<dive-o> -rw------- 1 root root 0 2006-07-13 02:05 /media/sdb2/.created_by_pmount
<unix_infidel> its not /media/sdb2 unless its mounted by a mounting program.
<intelikey> yep    and you need to set it to what you and your hardware like ryanakca
<dive-o> unix_infidel: I am quite aware of that
<dive-o> I understand how device mounting works
<dive-o> that is not the issue
<unix_infidel> :P
<dive-o> I am trying to figure out WTF to go to configure hal/pmount to put such things elsewhere
<intelikey> 791 was an example   vga=788   is pretty common.
<dive-o> and all I'm getting is "oh, edit your fstab" which means sod all when it's automated crap
<dive-o> heh
<JohnFlux> Riddell: ping
<sdolnack> what's the xgl/compiz irc channel?
<unix_infidel> dive-o: i always thought the mount is automated b/c of the auto flag in fstab.
<dive-o> unix_infidel: it's never mounted, and that's not the issue
<fiyawerx> sdolnack: #xgl
<sdolnack> fiyawerx: thx
<dive-o> the issue is that if it's plugged in, pmount/etc will go create /media/sdb2
<unix_infidel> that's odd, i've never seen that before hald or udev creating a node in /media.
<denis_> guys is there a "windows media player" codec type of download that i can get that would let me play windows media files? (asx, asf?)
<actinic> is Adept the only program which handles Kubuntu update notification & downloads in one?
<sdolnack> actinic: no
<sdolnack> you can use Synaptic as well
<erikson> my ATI card driver won't work with compiz ...oh well glad I saw the warning ! :)
<sdolnack> which is more organized and cleaner (arguably better)
<intelikey> dive-o one work around would be mv /media /<something.else>   so there is no /media on your system.
<sdolnack> actinic: and you can also use teh apt-get command as well
<actinic> yes, but synaptic doesn't have an 'auto-notify' feature, does it?
<sdolnack> actinic: i'm not sure.  I haven't looked into it.
<notamisfit> dive-o: checking pmount man page, /media doesn't seem to be open to discussion
<dive-o> notamisfit: yeah, I got that impression as well. I was hoping someone here had an idea.
<intelikey> update notifier ?
<sdolnack> i really like adept's but it's frustrating when it constantly tries to install the latest kernel build (and keeps the old ones)
<dive-o> moving what I keep in /media is possible, but I'd really prefer to just move the pmount default
<actinic> yes, in the task bar of kubuntu I have an update notification icon
<actinic> next to the volume icon
<erikson> Compiz, DOES NOT WORK WITH THE 8.26.13 FGLRX DRIVERS!..which are ATI
<sdolnack> wait--since when?
<actinic> doesn't everyone?
<luc45> what program can i use to extract a rar file? it doesnt work with ark
<sdolnack> i'm pretty sure compiz works w/ fglrx
<erikson> http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=689&p=1
<sdolnack> luc45: you need the unrar package i think
<Keltag> Try 8.26.18 then?
<sdolnack> Requirements
<sdolnack> kdm, kdebase-bin, compiz(-vanilla)-gnome, xserver-xgl and a accelerated graphic driver (Nvidia, latest fglrx (8.25.13) or something else that works)
<intelikey> dive-o i only meant change the mount point /media and rm the dir     but you knew that.
<sdolnack> oh wait--did you mean the newest driver?  i thought they stopped updating fglrx
<luc45> sdolnack: i have unrar installed. still not working
<erikson> well I don't wanna take chance
<notamisfit> luc: if unrar x filename doesn't work, the rar's probably fucked
<Keltag> Hell, if I can get an ATI to run SecondLife then there's no reason it shouldn't be able to run Compiz
<ranunculoid> What folder do I put Win32 codecs in in kubuntu so that Kaffine can use them?
<luc45> notamisfit: my rar has a lot of rars inside.
<notamisfit> so unrar them
<luc45> notamisfit: its working now with the x option
<sdolnack> i wonder how initng is coming along
<notamisfit> i thought it would
<erikson> my ATI is an elcheapo onboard xpress 200 so I shouldn't expect  too much fancy graphics gymnastics with it :)
<abattoir> ranunculoid: /usr/lib/win32
<[Relic] > is there a way to log process starts over a period of time?
<Keltag> Ah
<dive-o> intelikey: aye, didn't mean to be a jerk about it, was just hoping there was an easy way to reconfig it to point to, say, /othermedia, /foo, whatever
<luc45> notamisfit: they are a lot... part01.rar part02.rar .... part47.rar
<dive-o> I can tolerate it for the time being as I need to redo my fileserver anyway
<notamisfit> unrar x *.rar
<satafterh> anyone know anything about setting hd to ultra dma 5? is it safe?
<luc45> notamisfit alright
<marcos> Marcos
<intelikey> dive-o there may indeed be one.   i however don't use hald and have no idea what that way might be.   sorry i couldn't give an answer you liked.
<actinic> abattoir, i see no /usr/lib/win32 directory
<abattoir> actinic: make one :)
<abattoir> actinic: sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32
<actinic> lol, then put the codecs there?
<abattoir> actinic: yes
<DaSkreech> Anyone know how to fix file system errors?
<intelikey> DaSkreech mounted ?
<actinic> DaSkreech, i reformat.  No file errors thereafter.
<actinic> :)
<actinic> j/k
<abattoir> DaSkreech: fsck ?
<DaSkreech> That's my problem
<DaSkreech> I formatted and then started getting superblock errors
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Finds no errors
<abattoir> DaSkreech: what filesystem?
<intelikey> DaSkreech is it mounted some place ?
<DaSkreech> reiserfs
<DaSkreech> intelikey:  /
<intelikey> mount -o reomunt,ro / && fsck.reiserfs -f /dev/<devicenode> && reboot
<abattoir> DaSkreech: http://www.namesys.com/bad-block-handling.html might be relevant ?
<sdolnack> is it work updating my kernel from 2.6.15 to 2.6.17?
<luc45> notamisfit got it. just needed to type: "unrar x part01.rar". it automatically extracted the divided file.
<intelikey> one could test for badblocks also.  but if a reformat caused it, it's most likely reiserfserror
<notamisfit> cool that
<DaSkreech> Ok thanks
<driz> !COC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<DaSkreech> I should probably mention that when the boot fails if I press Ctrl+D it boots normally
<luc45> notamisfit: shit. i get "CRC Check failed"
<[Relic] > is there an alphabetical list of programs somewhere?  I want to figure out what keeps trying to run
<notamisfit> probably a buggered file then
<abattoir> DaSkreech: oh, you are dropped into a rescue shell?
<luc45> notamisfit: i dont think so
<intelikey> [Relic]  dpkg -l | less
<luc45> notamisfit: i have a .sfv file with the correct crc for the iso.
<chopin_aux> another adept problem: installs of gimp and thunderbird are failing ... "problem downloading some programs or the commit would break packages." ???
<abattoir> chopin_aux: could you try w/ 'apt-get' ?
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Yes
<notamisfit> hmm, i've got no idea then
<chopin_aux> perhaps ... can i just say apt-get install gimp
<DaSkreech> It does a check of filesystems and fails
<chopin_aux> or do i have to write out the whole package?
<intelikey> chopin_aux as root
<DaSkreech> I think that it may be one of my FAT32 drives but I'm very puzzled as to why it would start doing this on a reinstall
<abattoir> DaSkreech: oh, ok, you are lucky it is a secondary fs(right?), my root, gets corrupted, when i shut down improperly w/ reiserfs :(
<luc45> notamisfit: dunno. i think im running winrar in wine...
<chopin_aux> w
<intelikey> chopin_aux as for the exact name do  apt-cache search gimp     and it will show you what apt-get myst have.
<DaSkreech> abattoir: I reinstalled and got that on first reboot
<chopin_aux> ah.
* chopin_aux wondered where that was
<chopin_aux> thx
<DaSkreech> abattoir: That hardly seems like in appropriate shutdown to me
<intelikey> for gimp it is gimp
<abattoir> DaSkreech: on your root partition? or a secondary one?
<abattoir> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2712 kB, installed size 7648 kB
<chopin_aux> heh
<chopin_aux> thx
<erov> new wine :)) yay
<DaSkreech> abattoir: ermmm I would guess my root
<DaSkreech> None of the others have changed
<abattoir> DaSkreech: why dont you try xfs, its a bit more 'stable' for me
<intelikey> gimp-helpbrowser - Built-in Help Browser plugin for The GIMP
<DaSkreech> in fact they are plugged off
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Stupid no grub error :-P
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i heard grub and xfs can be made to live together... i myself have a weird setup though :P
<sdolnack> anyone? worth upgrading kernel from 2.6.15 to 2.6.17?
<notamisfit> tried 2.6.17 on slack. gave me nothing but trouble
<notamisfit> doesn't seem to play nice with the nvidia drivers
(abattoir/#kubuntu) hmm, there we go again
(samuli/#kubuntu) and it's getting pretty annoying too.
(Snake/#kubuntu) intelikey: this is one hell of a netsplit.
<intelikey> major servers desynced
<sproingie> let's hear it for irc's topology
<Snake> lol sproingie
<christopher> Hello, I installed kubuntu 6.06 yesterday and everything worked great. However, today it takes a long time for webpages to download with a domain name but if I use an IP address the page loads almost immediatly. This also happened a few months ago with a beta of ubuntu on a different computer. Does anybody know what is wrong and how to fix it?
<sproingie> object lesson in why tree topologies suck for reliability
<intelikey> lilo will prolly inform us as to what the cause was.
<joel_> lol
<Smygis> on the subjekt of nvidia. I cant get the property drivers to work.
<notamisfit> smygis: what have you installed?
<Smygis> notamisfit:  Who knows ;) nvidia-glx nvidia.kernel-common i think it whas
<sberlotto> ol !
<notamisfit> have you edited xorg.conf? change 'vesa' to 'nvidia' and all that?
<sberlotto> estou procurando um bom screencast ..
<Cntryboy> grr
<Smygis> notamisfit: yes.
<qbit> christopher: might be this - network.dns.disableIPv6   <= set this to true if the browser is Firefox
<Smygis> the xserver dies at startup
<notamisfit> what kernel version are you running? got linux-restricted-modules for it?
<abattoir> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to start xgl?
<sberlotto> ok ! tks.
<abattoir> sberlotto: ^^^^^
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy:  By saying please?
<samuli> Cntryboy, try #ubuntu-xgl
<notamisfit> i think 2.6.15-23 is the latest w/modules
<Cntryboy> by saying please?
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: It's worth a try
<samuli> "please xgl, pimp my linux"
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: [Ku/u] buntu does everything else by magick ;)
<Smygis> 2.6.15-26-386
<qbit> christopher: if it's Konqueror try putting KDE_NO_IPV6="true" in /etc/environment
<Cntryboy> dudes im stoned
<Cntryboy> ya'll can't toy with me
<Cntryboy> lol
<christopher> qbit: it is firefox
<Cntryboy> aegeanlinux: i'm lost
<Cntryboy> go to term and say please?
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: Jokes
<joel_> what is the shortcut key to switch desktops?
<samuli> Cntryboy, #ubuntu-xgl
<aegeanlinux> joel_: ctrl+alt+F7 F8 F9 etc
<notamisfit> smygis: might want to revert to 2.6.15-23 and install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23
<Smygis> apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<christopher> qbit: it does not seem to be happening in konqueror
<Smygis> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386
<[Relic] > no luck yet  :(      what is the console command to see what is currently running
<DaSkreech> abattoir: ok Quick question if you have only one hard drive connected to the computer will a non connected hard drive still throw an filesystem check error?
<DaSkreech> [Relic] : top
<notamisfit> ok, you've got it for your kernel. got it installed?
<joel_> oo tnc
<qbit> christopher: then go to the about:config page in Firefox and double click the entry I gave you to change it to "true"
<Smygis> notamisfit:  no i did not have it
<Smygis> :D
<notamisfit> you need it. it's got the actual binary module
<Smygis> ok
<Smygis> time to change "nv" to nvidia and see if it works
<notamisfit> fire it up
<notamisfit> make sure to modprobe first
<Smygis> :S  ?? Im not god at this you know
<notamisfit> sudo modprobe nvidia
<Smygis> k
<Smygis> nice
<sberlotto> i'm find for a good screencast program
<abattoir> DaSkreech: well, if it is not connected, there will be no checks, hence no 'superblock' errors... that's my guess :)
<nathan_> It seems like xgl problems are a big topic in this channel.  It used to be wireless card questions.
<DaSkreech> Right which is why I suspect it's my / drive
<abattoir> DaSkreech: the error message would include the partition wouldnt it?
<abattoir> i mean, the name of the partition
<intelikey> [shpchpd_event]  ???
<DaSkreech> It complains about a slew of things but it's the superblock pointing at the wrong inode (I think that's the error) that halts the boot
<Smygis> ok seeya
<intelikey> DaSkreech you can use an alternate superblock
<christopher> qbit: Thanks, that really helps but it is still not as fast as it was and it is not my internet connection. Any other ideas the what might also be causing it?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: hmmm.... even reiserfsck doesnt do anything?
<DaSkreech> ok it tells me to run reiserfsck --rebuild-tree
<abattoir> DaSkreech: (or is that the defaul check app?)
<DaSkreech> When I run that it warns me not to run it :(
<intelikey> there are backup copies about every 16384 blocks or so.... depends on the size of the fs
<DaSkreech> Guess I'll need to figure out how to get that info
<qbit> christopher: not really, but if it's fast with an ip number and slow with urls it points to some kind of dns proble,
<intelikey> tunee2fs /device
<christopher> qbit: ok thanks
<intelikey> err one e
<intelikey> tune2fs /device
<DaSkreech> Ok thanks
<DaSkreech> I was wondering :)
<intelikey> device might be /dev/hda1
<abattoir> intelikey: or is it reiserfstune?
<DaSkreech> I'd be willing to bet one points to the other
<qbit> christopher: the only thing I can think of is take a look at /etc/reslov.conf and see if it points to your ISP's dns servers
<qbit> err make that /etc/resolv.conf   :-)   can't type worth a ....
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i think tune2fs is for ext2(e2fsck), and reiserfstune is for reiserfs... that's just my guess though, could well be the same tool...
<intelikey> abattoir yeah i guess so being reiserfs  :)
<qbit> christopher: I usually change my /etc/nsswitch.conf to this: hosts:          dns files mdns   <= but that's because I run a local caching dns server on my gateway
<intelikey> DaSkreech actually they are both compiled executables      do you pay when you bet ?
<abattoir> intelikey: lol
<DaSkreech> Sure what were the terms agreed before the check
<christopher> qbit: thanks for your help, now it seems to be back as fast as it was
<intelikey> although on a busybox system they would both be symlinks to /bin/busybox    :)
<qbit> christopher: that;s good   :-)
<intelikey> DaSkreech idk but you can just owe me  :)
<intelikey> so what is [shpchpd_event]     anyone know ?
<abattoir> intelikey: they seem to be different executables here... ;)
<intelikey> google had a few referances to it but no discription that i found.
<intelikey> abattoir that's what i said.
<abattoir> intelikey: oh, ok, my mistake :)
<DaSkreech> Ok Who's rules are we using?
<DaSkreech> Yanks or Brits?
<abattoir> hehe...
<abattoir> Aussie Rules ;)
<intelikey> well the "different" was implied, rather than said but we meant the same in our statements.
<intelikey> DaSkreech being *ubuntu  prolly africaanies
<abattoir> intelikey: as i said, my mistake, didnt read properly, and assumed... :)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha ;) I need to get the big book of gambling
<actinic> looking for suggestions on a good newsgroup downloader client ... ya know, binaries :)
<DaSkreech> Thunderbird?
<intelikey> wget url
<actinic> for binaries that also handle par files?
<dive-o> is there a working flash plugin for linux/amd64?
<notamisfit> don't think so
<dive-o> hmm
<intelikey> i thought if 'wget' couldn't get it, it couldn't be gotten....
<luc45> i installed azureus with adept but it seems it doesn't work.
<abattoir> dive-o: konqueror?
<dive-o> the 32bit version won't work with 64bit konq, I imagine?
<dive-o> abattoir: yea
<abattoir> dive-o: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188198.html
<actinic> hmm, 'KLibido is a KDE program to download encoded articles from the usenet news
<actinic> service'
<actinic> maybe i'll try that
<luc45> anyone knows how to get azureus working?
<abattoir> dive-o: i havent tried it personally though ;)
<flaccid__> just wondering if someone can help me set up printer
<flaccid__> usb printer.
<dive-o> I can live without flash, I'd like to keep as much as possible deb-managed for now
<flaccid__> trying to work out which usb port it would be
<flaccid__> do i use dmesg?
<dive-o> until I get used to ubuntu enough that I can hack around with bits of it
<notamisfit> flaccid: lsusb
<notamisfit> cups should pick it up tho
<flaccid__> ah forgot about that command, thanks
<sdolnack> anyone know kismet/aircrack?
<dive-o> actinic: I personally love cg for usenet binary grabbing. it's a console app that takes a newsgroup as an argument and then opens an editor with a list of everything in that group, you delete what you don't want, it grabs the rest, putting the files back together from multiple posts and such
<flaccid> ok so i selected usb device 3 as per lusb, no luck. what should i do now
<notamisfit> what's the make and model?
<flaccid> samsung ml-1610
<flaccid> its worked through cups before
<actinic> dive, cg?
<notamisfit> hmm, do any of the usb devices have any extra info in the cups web interface?
<flaccid> it is the only usb device plugged in
<flaccid> ah it could be working 1 sec
<sdolnack> anyone use aircrack/kismet/ethereal?
<flaccid> cool its working
<notamisfit> cool. what happened?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<flaccid> i think i was pressing ok before i should of on the test print
<notamisfit> that might do it
<flaccid> but i can't delete the old printer?
<notamisfit> why the hell not>
<flaccid> its greyed out, silly
<flaccid> its a remote printer
<flaccid> i guess thats why
<flaccid> ok fixed
<MehAdult> What do I use to play .wmv files
<MehAdult> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MehAdult> Nevermind
<MehAdult> lol
<flaccid> if i have to boxes on kde, 1 with the printer, 1 is a client, when adding a printer on the client, what is the best protocol to use
<DaSkreech> MehAdult: try !w32codecs
<DrBair> my dapper system is completely jacked... cups removed itself somehow, none of the init scripts tab complete anymore, and several init scripts plain old don't work. Any ideas?
<notamisfit> make a blood sacrifice and pray
<DrBair> packages seem to be disappearing...
<luc45> i can't get azureus to work... help!
<luc45> http://pastebin.ca/87669
<scabootssca> ok i need help installing the ati drivers
<Hobbsee> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sdolnack> anyone use initng?
<DrBair> sdolnack: have used it before on gentoo... that was almost a year ago
<DrBair> VERY fast I must say
<DrBair> and has a couple of nice features, like daemon monitoring
<doppelganger_> what do you guys suggest for a cd burner?
<doppelganger_> that actually burns mp3s..
<nixternal> k3b
<nixternal> don't burn an audio cd with mp3's but burn a data cd when doing mp3's
<doppelganger_> kb3 says unsupported format when adding mp3's
<doppelganger_> ahh, i see
<doppelganger_> thanks nix
<macd> ..
<nixternal> np problemo ;)
<posthuman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<doppelganger_> but this_will_ burn them so i can listen to em in my car, right?
<nixternal> if it is data yes, as it will be a disk full of mp3's
<nixternal> when you burn an "audio" cd, it converts the mp3's to they can be played everywhere
<JRH3K5> Pardon me, but I'm trying to configure apache to allow something to be only viewed by localhost, computers on the network, and deny all other users
<doppelganger_> i don't have an mp3 player capable reciever... so...  you're meaning it'll work with just plain jane players, correct?
<nixternal> then you want to burn an "audio" cd doppelganger_
<JRH3K5> I tried Deny from all/Allow from 127.0.0.1/Allow from 192.168.1.0/24, but that last line for 192.168.1.0 breaks it :/
<doppelganger_> but... it won't allow me to add mp3's ;\
<doppelganger_> i'm used to nero in windows
<nixternal> JRH3K5: you can try #apache as they will offer better support on your issue
<JRH3K5> Thank you
<nixternal> no problemo
<doppelganger_> need something that i can add mp3's to to make an audio cd for my car
<nixternal> i used nero forever, but k3b has been my baby
<nixternal> when you add mp3's k3b gives you an error then?
<doppelganger_> yeah, says unsupported format
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> sounds like a lame issue
<doppelganger_> should i apt-get a newer version?\
<notamisfit> sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3?
<nixternal> if there was a new version you would know
<doppelganger_> ok, i'll try that
<nixternal> notamisfit: thank you
<nixternal> great
<notamisfit> np
<nixternal> glitches smitches
<aegeanlinux> doppelganger_: You there man?
<doppelganger_> yessir ;)
<aegeanlinux> doppelganger_: So am I :D
<doppelganger_> so aegean....  whats a good audio burner for kubuntu?
<doppelganger_> or kde, whatevs
<aegeanlinux> doppelganger_: Sorry about me being offline, me and Dad just upgraded the www.aegeanlinux.be server to have 2 GB ram
<aegeanlinux> k3b
<aegeanlinux> thats the best one
<doppelganger_> when i try to add an mp3 into my list while trying to do an "audio cd", it says it's of an unsupported format
<doppelganger_> but... it's mp3 for sure.... amarok plays the shit
<aegeanlinux> It's cause you dont use Aegean ;) I can do it
<doppelganger_> oh piss off, haha
<aegeanlinux> joke doppelganger_
<notamisfit> did you install the k3b mp3 lib?
<doppelganger_> hrm... lemme check adept  ;P
<aegeanlinux> you need a library for k3b that you need to manully install ???
<aegeanlinux> What cr*ps that?
<doppelganger_> package manager, yo
<aegeanlinux> its called "pacman -Syu k3b" and it just "WORKS"
<notamisfit> it's one of those fucking patent things
<aegeanlinux> I don't believe in patents
<doppelganger_> ok, got the mp3 part through adept, lemme try it
<doppelganger_> thanks whoever said that, brb
<notamisfit> unfortunately, they believe in us
<aegeanlinux> :D
<doppelganger_> theeeeere we go
<aegeanlinux> so it works now?
<doppelganger_> notamisfit: thanks bro  ;)
<notamisfit> np
<doppelganger_> jassah =)
<doppelganger_> er yassah
<notamisfit> it never hurts to help ;)
<doppelganger_> afk for a min  ;)
<modified-design> Can someone tell me, or direct to info, how to design and create flash (like with macromedia fx) on linux?
<aegeanlinux> you can use Macromedia Flash 5 With Crossover Office
<aegeanlinux> there is an open source authoring software
<modified-design> yea, I've been looking into that, broke right now though
<aegeanlinux> but I forgot what it was called
<modified-design> I was hoping there might be a free way
<aegeanlinux> It might work with Wine
<modified-design> I guess theres not much demand for it on linux, it's one of the few things not out already
<modified-design> I can't get wine to work on Dapper
<aegeanlinux> The golden rule is if it don't work ./configure & make it ;)
<modified-design> where do I go to configure wine? I can install it, but nothing happens when I try to run it
<aegeanlinux> You have to goto the wine site, which happens to just be www.winehq.org
<aegeanlinux> download the source code
<aegeanlinux> open up a konsole
<Lynoure> Firefox again failed to get saved with the session. Annoying. Anyone else noticed that happening occasionally?
<aegeanlinux> cd to the location
<aegeanlinux> tar -xvf {wine-file}
<ChefWill> can someone tell me what the alt+spacebar menu is?
<aegeanlinux> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<aegeanlinux> wait about 3 minutes
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: katapult?
<aegeanlinux> type make
<ChefWill> hrmm
<aegeanlinux> and then sudo make install
<ChefWill> i just now realized it accidentally
<aegeanlinux> and then wine will definitly work
<modified-design> I'll give that a shot, thanx.
<aegeanlinux> If you need any help, i am right here
<modified-design> thanx, I appreciate it
<aegeanlinux> and once you can make the source file, you are officially a linux nerd ;)
<modified-design> whats sad is I've been using linue for 4 years now, lol, and I'm still not good. I'm just a basic computer user who got fed up with windows
<ChefWill> how/what do you configure Katapult?
<aegeanlinux> ChefWill: Is that a question
<ChefWill> ends in a question mark doesnt it? :)
<aegeanlinux> modified-design: It's all good, everyone learns at there own pace
<aegeanlinux> ChefWill: Sozzy, get the source code type ./configure --help
<aegeanlinux> that should help abit ;)
<Lynoure>  ah, clever
<Lynoure> ChefWill: just start typing what you want to open or access
<ChefWill> theres no way to configure it w/o source
<aegeanlinux> then get the source
<ChefWill> er
<ChefWill> theres no way to configure it w/o source?
<Lynoure> ChefWill: did you notice my comment?
<ChefWill> no frontend gui?
<ChefWill> yea i know that Lynoure but how do you add apps/etc to it?
<Lynoure> ChefWill: see what happens, it's rather nice
<Lynoure> ChefWill: Is it missing something?
<DrBair> which wifi is the better route... atheros or intel?
<Lynoure> ChefWill: for me it even finds my firefox tabs, and all from the k-manu ad  I've done no adding
<ChefWill> Lynoure: it just shows up when you press alt=sapce
<Lynoure> ChefWill: Yes. start typing anything, program, tabname, etc
<ChefWill> if i hit alt+space it shows katapult logo then if i hit space it shows Ark and Run program
<Lynoure> ChefWill: If you want it _not_ to show, when you press alt+space, that's    apt-get remove katapult
<Lynoure> ChefWill: Seems to be working fine, then
<ChefWill> no i do, i jsut want to figure out how t configure it to be useful
<Lynoure> ChefWill: What do you want it to do?
<ChefWill> dunno :P
<ChefWill> im trying to read up on what it can do
<Lynoure> ChefWill: It really sounds like it is already doing what it was design to do.
<ChefWill> it doesnt read my bookmarks unless im doing it wrong
<Lynoure> ChefWill: when on Katapult, ctrl+c  lets you configure it.
<ChefWill> yea i did
<Lynoure> hmm, finds my bookmarks fine. I'm not sure whether it works with konqueror bookmarks, I don't have any
<ChefWill> i dont use konq
<Lynoure> ChefWill: So it cannot find your firefox bookmarks? Even after 3 letters?
<ChefWill> not that i see
<ChefWill> i can just type a folder name?
<ChefWill> hrm i think i got it
<Lynoure> I don't know about bookmark folders... but exact bokmarks it finds for me
<ChefWill> fixed it
<ChefWill> someone said there are "widgets" that can run in katapult like on mac os x
<ChefWill> i.e. a calculator/calender/etc
<Lynoure> I don't know about that, but there is superkaramba
<Lynoure> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperKaramba
<Lynoure> I doon't use it myself, though
<JohnFlux> katapult is cool
<JohnFlux> i added irc support to it
<JohnFlux> ;)
<JohnFlux> in konversation, right click on a name, then chose to add to addressbook.  then in katapult you can type in the name.  it will bring up a chat with them :)
<JohnFlux> same with kopete
<RawSewage> how do I download links of images and things
<RawSewage> when I click it, it opens the default app
<RawSewage> when clicking in Konversation, for example
<RawSewage> what if the URL isnt on a webpage
<RawSewage> oh nm
<RawSewage> wget
<sproingie>  how do you actually run katapult
<sproingie> i ran it from the commandline, got a splash screen, and it exited
<RawSewage> alt+Space
<RawSewage> then start typing
<sproingie> nada pasa
<RawSewage> huh
<sproingie> if it helps, i installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu.  maybe it's not configured?
<RawSewage> try alt+f2
<sproingie> nothing
<RawSewage> katapult
<sproingie> i have run on meta-r
<RawSewage> try alt+f2
<RawSewage> katapult
<sproingie> ok, i got a pretty black splash rectangle, and now nothing
<RawSewage> now... alt+f2
<RawSewage> I mean
<RawSewage> alt+SPAcebAR
<sproingie> oh i see, it's supposed to run from the hotkey
<RawSewage> yeah
<RawSewage> then start typing
<sproingie> i'll have to set up that hotkey myself, i ran kpersonalizer and it must have reset them all
<RawSewage> you can use it as a calculatr too
<RawSewage> oh
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: you here?
<sproingie> hm, so it's like a search thing.  except it doesn't seem to find executables
<ColonelKernel> Does anyone know how to get TeamSpeak working on Kubuntu?  It cancels out my Linux sound evidently
<sproingie> hm, it works for some progs, not others
<sproingie> not digikam for example.  does it run off the slocate db or something?
<ColonelKernel> crimsun: you gone too?
<RawSewage> i dont know
<sproingie> truthfully i miss the double-ctrl of GDS.  i find myself launching stuff from it now
<RawSewage> you can probably configure KDE to do that
<Hobbsee> ColonelKernel: yeah, you cant seem to have both going at the same time, or you have to load an extra module
<sproingie> detecting a double-tap of ctrl?
<sproingie> i doubt it
* Hobbsee has forgotten which module it is though.  easier just to disable the kde sounds system, then restart TS.
<sproingie> ran updatedb, katapult still doesn't find all apps
<Hobbsee> sproingie: killall katapult && katapult
<RawSewage> yeah, I'd bet anything KDE can detect a doublt tap of CTRL
<RawSewage> theres all kinds of keyboard options
<renatoramiro> oii
<sproingie> i've never seen anything except maybe input methods that detects taps of modifier keys
<RawSewage> run kcontrol
<ColonelKernel> Hobbsee: what do you mean load another module
<RawSewage> REgional Accessibility
<RawSewage> theres all kinds of keyboard things
<sproingie> i know about it.  and nowhere does it support taps of modifier keys
<ColonelKernel> Hobbsee: as in sudo apt-get install something?  That sounds pretty easy
<Hobbsee> the command is sudo modprobe something -v, but i dont remember what it is.  much easier just to disable kde sound system.
<ColonelKernel> Hobbsee: will I still have sound if I do that?
<unix_infidel> ColonelKernel: yes.
<sproingie> ok, did killall katapult and ran katapult again
<unix_infidel> of course.
<sproingie> now it says to use alt-space, but that doesn't actually work
<sproingie> it pops up the window menu every time
<ColonelKernel> unix_infidel: so how do I disable the KDE sound system?
<unix_infidel> ColonelKernel: sudo kcontrol
<sproingie> and it still doesn't find digikam
<unix_infidel> there should be a gui you can mess with.
<ColonelKernel> unix_infidel so I disable KDE and enable something else?
<unix_infidel> i dont use gui so i cant guide you sorry.
<unix_infidel> ColonelKernel: no, you can use kde without the artsd sound system.
<ColonelKernel> unix_infidel aha.  then do I leave TeamSpeak on the setting that worked for It or the one that worked for the rest of linux
<Hobbsee> sproingie: make the window menu be loaded by another key
<sproingie> Hobbsee: ok, and now katapult doesn't intercept it either
<sproingie> ah restarted it, there it goes
<Hobbsee> sproingie: yep, nice
<sproingie> it still ain't finding digikam
<sproingie> or anything else i installed recently
<sproingie> anyway if katapult can search a catalog like beagle, then i'm sold
<sproingie> as it is the program catalog doesn't seem to want to update
<Zaire> anyone in here know how to config wine so that it runs using NT 4 compat
<aegeanlinux> yeah
<aegeanlinux> click K --> run
<aegeanlinux> type winecfg
<aegeanlinux> and change the windows version ;)
<RawSewage> sproingie, maybe restart X
<Zaire> cool thx I just got a DVD burner and couldn't figure out why the software wasnt working
<sproingie> RawSewage: not inclined to do that whenever i install something
<Zaire> k nero works but I can't get DVD shrink to load and a friend said its a good program
<aegeanlinux> can't help you in that department
<aegeanlinux> sorry man
<scabootssca> ok i installed the ati drivers and everything broke
<RawSewage> Zaire, did you try k3b
<scabootssca> it wont even turn on anymore
<intelikey> would someone with a fresh install please check the permissions on /root for me ?
<vaka> I have a big problem... My root account hasn't root permisions, and I can't give them to it because i haven't these same permisions
<Zaire> k3b didn't workout I was trying to make a backup of one of my fav DVD and k3b failed to write
<vaka> WAAARG
<scabootssca> it has the blue loading bar and it loads normal and then after everything is done loading the screen flashes and gets stuck at the blue bar
<aegeanlinux> www.kde-app.org
<aegeanlinux> www.kde-apps.org
<scabootssca> i really need help
<aegeanlinux> there is a dvd backup program there
<aegeanlinux> don't know the name off the top of my head
<intelikey>  /root should be 000 should it not ?
<scabootssca> anyone?
<intelikey> so why the hell did the installer make it 755 ?   that's a security hole.
<Zaire> root is disabled by default in kubuntu intelkey
<intelikey> Zaire please use you head here.
<vaka> how can i enable root??
<poseidon> vaka: Do you have sudo???
<vaka> no....
<Zaire> sudo passwd root and it will let you give root a pass thus activating it
<vaka> i can't do sudo
<intelikey> anyone else checked that permissions on /root ?
<Zaire> intelkey I just stated a fact so if you don't like it tough
<scabootssca> is there a way to uninstall programs from ubuntu with a live cd?
<scabootssca> 8kununtu
<intelikey> vaka  you will have to reboot to rescue mode    single user mode.
<vaka> ok
<vaka> ty bye
<scabootssca> how about me?
<intelikey> scabootssca your issue is ?
<intelikey> i did just get here.
<scabootssca> i broke my computer when i tried to install the ati drivers and it wont turn on
<scabootssca> like wont boot
<scabootssca> get's stuck at the blue loading bar after everything goes buy
<intelikey> boot to single user mode and undo what you did.
<scabootssca> how?
<intelikey> remove the ati driver ?
<scabootssca> boot to single user mode
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+del  and when it first posts. hit  esc
<scabootssca> so hold thatr when it's booting?
<intelikey> select the line that says rescue and hit enter
<intelikey> no not when it's booting.   before.
<Zaire> or when its hitting the boot loader hit escape and select recovery mode
<scabootssca> before that it's grub
<intelikey> yep
<sproingie> isn't there any way of pointing digikam at a generic usb mass storage device and not a particular camera make
<scabootssca> in grub highlight it and press esc?
<intelikey> as soon as grub flashes to the screen    [esc] 
<scabootssca> and puse recovery
<sproingie> i'll be damned if the nikon coolpix actually ever works.  and i don't want to use the cable anyway
<scabootssca> ok
<scabootssca> i'll try that thanks
<sproingie> if i don't pick a camera, it renames it to the first camera in the list
<sproingie> seriously it's a piece of junk now.  it used to work
<intelikey> sproingie if yours is a recent install of kubuntu, could i ask a favour of you ?
<intelikey> not an upgrade
<sproingie> intelikey: it's an install of kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<intelikey> /exec ls -l /        and paste me the line with /root in it please
<aegeanlinux> drwxr-x---   31 root root   4096 2006-07-13 01:05 root
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> ty
<intelikey> ubuntu team has been breaking permissions on /root     it should be   d---------
<Lynoure> intelikey: I'd call that a bit excessive, even root cannot read it then without fiddling with permissions.
<intelikey> they also have kdm writing to /root rather than /var
<intelikey> Lynoure then you would speek in ignorance
<Lynoure> intelikey: Sleepiness, rather :)
<intelikey> root doesn't care about permission
<flake> my synaptic software manager is saying there is an install for wine but it can't be authenticated, then it lists a bunch of upgrades for stuff like office and other modules
<sproingie> kdm writing to /root?
<flake> i already have wine
<sproingie> seriously that is whack
<intelikey> sproingie yup
<sproingie> bah i can't drag and drop into digikam either
<flake> i see there's a wine v9.17 out, i have v9.16
<sproingie> guess i'll stick with f-spot.  or more likely picasa on windows
<sproingie> picasa on linux, that was a disaster
<flake> is it safe to install it, although it says it can't be authenticated?
<aegeanlinux> then compile it yourself. Goto www.winehq.org and ./configure
<flake> i need a compiler to do that?
<aegeanlinux> yes
<aegeanlinux> gcc
<flake> i've been meaning to put it on here anyway
<notamisfit> build-essential should handle it all
<flake> apt-get install gcc ?
<notamisfit> apt-get install build-essential
<aegeanlinux> ^^ :D
<aegeanlinux> ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --enable-opengl --with-x
<Cntryboy> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does this upgrade the distro?
<aegeanlinux> that is how you want to compile wine
<flaccid_> what is the latest kernel for dapper?
<aegeanlinux> Cntryboy: it updates all the packages, so yes
<Cntryboy> is it the same as sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cntryboy> I mean update
<notamisfit> Cntryboy:no
<Cntryboy> so its like upgrades
<flake> thanks, will give it a whirl
<aegeanlinux> I think so. I am not an apt-get kinda guy.
<flaccid_> apt is better than rpm
<flaccid_> i mean yum
<Cntryboy> I have dialup, trying to get xgl working, but it the site says to dist-upgrade
<notamisfit> update syncs, upgrade puts you in line with your current version, and dist-upgrade moves you on to the next
<aegeanlinux> pacman better than anything
<notamisfit> pkgtool makes all of them its bitch
<aegeanlinux> pacman rocks!
<aegeanlinux> pkgtool doesn't do deps does it?
<notamisfit> fuck no; that just leads to problems
<Cntryboy> what is mesa packages?
<Cntryboy> and how big is it to upgrade mine
<Zaire> language
<Cntryboy> zaire: talking to me?
<Zaire> no was talking to notamisfit
<aegeanlinux> pacman does deps, never had an issue with it
<notamisfit> Zaire: my bad. most of my vocab is four letters long
<Cntryboy> what is the kubuntu xgl channel please
<aegeanlinux> #ubuntu-xgl i think
<Cntryboy> kk
<Cntryboy> thx
<Zaire> this is the only real help for DVD srink but it doesn't seem to want to work
<Zaire> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<flake> it doesn't understand ./configure
<Cntryboy> anyone have xgl installed?
<Cntryboy> zzzzzzz
<Zaire> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/ this help doesnt want to work for me
<Cntryboy> anyone here?
<Cntryboy> grrr
<CaptainMorgan> maybe
<flake> hey i have to register
<flake> ugh
<aegeanlinux> Kool Kool
<flake> no i don't know all of my basic kommands
<flake> i found some doc on the wine website on building it
<aegeanlinux> cd ?
<flake> yes
<flake> cd / mkdir / rmdir/ rm/ etc
<flake> sudo
<flake> apt-get
<flake> and format c:  j/k
<Zaire> vi
<aegeanlinux> good, cd into the directory where you save the file
<Zaire> ls
<Zaire> ll
<Zaire> ls -l
<aegeanlinux> Zaire: Quiet!
<flake> i'm not familiar with the file structure
<Zaire> make me lol
<flake> usr/bin or usr/local/wine ?  have to find it
<Zaire> mv
<aegeanlinux> pls wait ...
<Zaire> passwd lol
<aegeanlinux> ZAIRE: QUIET!
<Zaire> lol
<aegeanlinux> ok type::
<aegeanlinux> or copy & paste
<aegeanlinux> wget http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/wine/wine-0.9.17.tar.bz2
<aegeanlinux> once thats done type:
<aegeanlinux> tar -zvf wine-0.9.17.tar.bz2
<aegeanlinux> then
<aegeanlinux> ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --enable-opengl --with-x
<Zaire> you don't need to use wget for wint apt works fine
<aegeanlinux> make
<Zaire> wine*
<aegeanlinux> we want the latest wine
<aegeanlinux> .17
<Zaire> it is
<aegeanlinux> is it?
<aegeanlinux> thought apt's was .16
<Zaire> it updates regular
<aegeanlinux> kk
<flake> ./configure - no such file or directory
<aegeanlinux> nm bout it
<Zaire> you just prob need to apt-get update thats all
<aegeanlinux> just sudo apt-get wine
<aegeanlinux> and sudo apt-get update
<flake> i take it not all components of gcc are on my system?
<aegeanlinux> probebly not
<flaccid> should you reboot after a dist-upgrade?
<aegeanlinux> this is not windows
<Zaire> umm agrees prob not lol
<aegeanlinux> aka no
<aegeanlinux> ;)
<flaccid> doesn't it update the kernel if a new one is available?
<Zaire> bah winblows lol
<flake> great answer aegean
<aegeanlinux> yes
<aegeanlinux> only kernel updates need reboot
<flaccid> so how do i boot the kernel without rebooting?
<aegeanlinux> just don't warry about it
<flaccid> ok so i do reboot
<Zaire> umm you don't
<aegeanlinux> yeah
<Zaire> yea reboots lol
<aegeanlinux> you need to reboot after a kernel update
<flaccid> exactly
<aegeanlinux> otherwise you still run old kernel , but thats like the only time
<Zaire> I like use for that sudo init 6 lol
<aegeanlinux> that doesn't load the new kernel though Zaire
<Zaire> nope it restarts
<aegeanlinux> smart arse.
<Zaire> init 0 is shutdown and init 1 is single user mode
<aegeanlinux> I dont care!
<flaccid> cool
<Zaire> 5 is gui
<flaccid> hes just sharing his config
<scabootssca> how do i mount a li9nux partition from liver cd?
<scabootssca> live
<Zaire> well just my knowledge really lol
<RichJ> nalioth, /aq script and what not, where can i grab that bad mamma jamma?
<flake> ok, i followed the directions on the wine site
<flake> says upgrading office 2.0.2 to 2.0.2 - don't it know there's a 2.0.3 out?
<aegeanlinux> Kubuntu doesn't always have the latest software
<notamisfit> flake: they've got to test it first
<Zaire> hence the apt update though
<flake> oh
<Zaire> well I gtg work tomorrow
<aegeanlinux> open office is only 2.0.2 in the repos though
<flaccid> scabootssca: just the same as mounting usually
<scabootssca> i got it
<scabootssca> i couldnt remember the flags
<scabootssca> how do i uninstall programs from a mounted linux drive
<notamisfit> scabootssca: you'll probably have to chroot for that
<scabootssca> ?
<scabootssca> chroot? a package
<aegeanlinux> is it another ubunutu/kubuntu drive
<notamisfit> scabootssca: chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<aegeanlinux> if so
<aegeanlinux> just ^^
<Kwukki> how can i install Bon Echo beta 1?
<notamisfit> scabootssca: and then use apt or aptitude
<luc45> im being asked in a installation to write the directory where the symbolic links will be created... what are symbolic links?
<notamisfit> Kwukki: download it; at least that's what I did
<scabootssca> anybody know what the ati drivers are called?
<luc45> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* posthuman <3s his kubuntu
<luc45> posthuman ?
<posthuman> hi.
<luc45> hi
<luc45> what's up?
<posthuman> bored
<posthuman> lol
<posthuman> you?
<luc45> same here
* posthuman just set up his kubuntu install
* luc45 starts playing Enemy Territory
<posthuman> ahh yeah i gotta download that
<posthuman> that will help cure boredom
<TheHighChild> luc45: You try out the No Quarter mod yet?
<fiyawerx> i played that for like an hour trying to figure out this 'trick jumping' thing
<fiyawerx> then gave up
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: It's not trick jumping. It's double jump, press the space bar twice.
<fiyawerx> no no, you can jump farther by doing wierd things
<fiyawerx> like hitting strafe buttons and moving your mouse in a circle while jumping
<fiyawerx> its like voodoo
<TheHighChild> lol, strafe jumping?
<fiyawerx> i guess, i couldn't do it
<TheHighChild> It takes a lot of practice and coordination
<fiyawerx> like you hold shift, hit forward, jump, hit strafe, turn diagnol
<fiyawerx> some of the trick jump servers were neat tho
<fiyawerx> like you have to get to the checkpoints and stuff and they're really hard to
<fiyawerx> well, really hard for someone who can't strafe jump
<TheHighChild> all strafe jumping is pressing the run key and jumping while moving the crosshair left and right. When you get it down, you can barrel across a map
<TheHighChild> but there isn't too much of that in No Quarter
<flaccid> bbl
<aegeanlinux> kk
<Kwukki>  /home/pieter/Desktop/Bon Echo/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kwukki> what can i o now?
<Ertain> Hello anyone.  I can't seem to start my screensaver.  I'm sure everything is installed (The Kscreensaver stuff, as well as the Xscreensaver stuff.)  I've also taken to starting the Xscreensaver daemon.  But that's just for xscreensaver.  Any ideas?
<posthuman> kwukk...I'd just install firefox with apt-get
<posthuman> apt-get install firefox .. should work, I think
* posthuman uses konqeuror
<Kwukki> yes, it is bon echo beta1
<Kwukki> apt-get is version 1.5
<posthuman> that may install the missing librarie file?  JUst a guess.  I downloaded the beta and untared it..worked right off
<posthuman> but i also have firefox installed
<posthuman> not sure though
<Kwukki> i have 1.5 installed :-s
<posthuman> hmm
<Kwukki> no idea?
<posthuman> not off hand =\.  You could search for that file, see if you have it.  Is it in the firefox directory?
<posthuman> seems odd that it wouldnt be there
<posthuman> could do a locate libmozjs.so
<posthuman> see if its somewhere..and if its in a weird area, link it to /usr/lib
<posthuman> probably not the best way of doing it, but would fix the problem
<posthuman> if it is there somewhere
<Kwukki> libmozjs is in the firefox dir :-s
<TheHighChild> Kwukki: You'd need to execute the 'firefox' not 'firefox-bin'
<posthuman> ah yes, that too
<posthuman> if you were doing firefox-bin
<posthuman> lol
<posthuman> :)
<Kwukki> if i execute firefox, notthing happens
<notamisfit> gotta love bon echo. two years just to produce an opera clone
<pyrooo> hello
<TheHighChild> Kwukki: DO you still have the tarball?
<pyrooo> please help me, how can i toggle languages in kubuntu? shift+alt doesn't work
<Kwukki> yep
<posthuman> try opening it via console?
<posthuman> ./firefox
<Kwukki> i'll wait for the final
<Ertain> I just read that the screensaver problem has been fixed in Edgy, but I don't want to upgrade to Edgy, since it could break my system.  Any ideas?
<posthuman> does bon echo have the built in torrent thing?
<posthuman> heh
<posthuman> I like that in opera
<intelikey> yuch,,,  not sure what i borked but mc is full of ""  and incase that doesn't look the same there as here it's little squares with letter 'a' having a spade over it between each pair of squares
<notamisfit> posthuman: doubt it. That might actually be worth it
<_rince_> mrgn
<luc45> TheHighChild: im back. no i didnt.
<posthuman> lol.
<TheHighChild> Kwukki: cd to the directory with the tarball and untar it into /opt          'tar xvzf Bon*.tar.bz && mv firefox /opt' then execute it with /opt/firefox/firefox
<Kwukki> k
<fiyawerx> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<TheHighChild> luc45: A couple of my friends made  it, it's a very cool mod, new weapons, etc
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<luc45> TheHighChild: allright i'll give it a try
<pyrooo> how do make kubuntu toggle laguages using alt+shift?
<pyrooo> cuz it doesn't work
<TheHighChild> pyrooo: I think languages are at kde load time, I could be wrong though
<luc45> TheHighChild: i'm with Tru Combat: Elite though
<TheHighChild> Kwukki: Actuallly, you'll need to use sudo with the mv command to move it to /opt
<Kwukki> i know
<Kwukki> KDEInit kon '/opt/firefox/firefox' niet opstarten.
<intelikey> hmmm the wierd change seems to have only affected high number consoles ....      <puzzeled/>
<Kwukki> chmod /opt/firefox?
<intelikey> tty7+
<luc45> TheHighChild: where do i get it?
<TheHighChild> simply typing /opt/firefox/firefox should work, if it doesn't cd into /opt/firefox and type './firefox' and see if that works
<intelikey> ?
<TheHighChild> luc45: Only one server is running it right now, it will autodownload. 82.165.190.77:27960
<intelikey> lol
<luc45> TheHighChild: that sound bad... want some screenies first
<luc45> :p
<intelikey> if typing exact path doesn't work try relative path.... lol      8=|}
<TheHighChild> lol, you can go to our forums www.shitstorm.org there is a section for the No Quarter stuff, should be screenshots in there
<luc45> k
<TheHighChild> luc45: Do you use xqf?
<luc45> dunno
<luc45> :-p
<luc45> whats that?
<TheHighChild> You'd know if you did. It's a server browser for tux. You can put your favorites in there, etc
<TheHighChild> http://www.linuxgames.com/xqf/index.shtml
<luc45> TheHighChild: wow nice
<TheHighChild> luc45: Yeah, it's cool. I got even more lazy and just started making scripts in my .bashrc to conenct to servers. lol, too easy on linux
<stanks> hello
<luc45> lol
<stanks> how to install driver for nvidia?
<TheHighChild> luc45: Here's the spladderladder listing for our mod
<notamisfit> !nvidia > stanks
<TheHighChild> http://et.splatterladder.com/?mod=serverinfo&idx=142497
<stanks> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<stanks> thx
<MasterEvilAce> is fat the only filesystem that is readable/writable between XP and Linux?
<MasterEvilAce> windows xp that is
<aegeanlinux> MasterEvilAce: There is a program that allows you to read ext3 hard drives in windows XP
<luc45> TheHighChild: allright.im trying it. brb
<TheHighChild> MasterEvilAce: out of the box yes. You can download some software to read/write from windows to ext
<MasterEvilAce> any version of EXT?
<TheHighChild> MasterEvilAce: I think but cannot say for sure
<ethic> whois
<Kwukki> i had a driver for all versions of  ext (XP)
<Kwukki> it exists
<fiyawerx> hey guys, i tried installing java via adept, and i couldnt "accept" the ok license agreement
<fiyawerx> i had to just x out
<fiyawerx> now after a reboot, the updater is saying something else is running
<fiyawerx> even tho nothing is
<Kwukki> i had the same problem
<Kwukki> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<NickGarvey> fiyawerx: heh you live near me
<fiyawerx> where ya from nick?
<NickGarvey> < scotia-glenville (near schenectady)
<fiyawerx> cool
<marcus__> what is the apt-get command to install synaptic please?
<fiyawerx> i just moved up here a year ago
<Kwukki> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<fiyawerx> i'm in east greenbush
<NickGarvey> oh thats pretty close
<Kwukki> fiyawerx: country? :-s
<marcus__> Kwukki:  I tried that. It denied it was there
<NickGarvey> thats where my cdlug meetings are held I believe
<fiyawerx> Kwukki: that was for NickGarvey
<Kwukki> marcus__ : strange
<fiyawerx> NickGarvey: cdlug?
<Kwukki> fiyawerx : I know
<NickGarvey> fiyawerx: capital district linux users group
<marcus__> kwukki: I am doing new install of Kubuntu dapper drake
<fek> moin
<centyx> hey all
<Kwukki> you can install itwith adept
<marcus__> Kwukki: I can only get adept to come up
<NickGarvey> fiyawerx: http://cdlug.net/
<fiyawerx> NickGarvey: oh, thats nifty, i havn't looked into _anything_ aorund here like that, heh
<Kwukki> install synaptic with adept?
<marcus__> Kwukki: How do I get adept to change from easy mode?
<Kwukki> easy mode?
<Kwukki> Kmenu> System>Adept
<marcus__> kwukki: Okay I can get add remove programs, but adept will not load
<Kwukki> wow?
<marcus__> kwukki: my mistake
<Kwukki> k
<marcus__> Got adept to load but cant change repositories
<FHX> Does anyone know how I could stop the sound/picture lags when watching videos on Kubuntu?
<fiyawerx> NickGarvey: wonder how many are introduced to ubuntu hehe
<NickGarvey> fiyawerx: in cdlug? I know a few people use it for sure
<marcus__> Still no luck with adept
<fiyawerx> NickGarvey: neat
<marcus__> can i get some help with adept please?
<centyx> marcus__: what's the problem?
<marcus__> centyx: adept only shows me the packages I have installed
<centyx> marcus__: in the dropdown menu next to search, have you selected Any Suite?
<marcus__> centyx: apperently the extra repositories were commented out because they failed to verify
<centyx> marcus__: ah.
<marcus__> centyx: how do i get those repositories back?
<centyx> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<centyx> the second link
<centyx> er
<centyx> yea
<intelikey> hmmm interesting error.   at the login prompt, i type the name.  it asks for the passwd,  i type the passwd.   it returns to the login prompt.         ;/
<intelikey> zeos-486 login: guest
<intelikey> Password:
<intelikey> zeos-486 login:
<intelikey> aint that cute ?
<centyx> marcus__: click on the Adept menu, and click Manage Repositories. If that doesn't work, open a Konsole window and follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<centyx> intelikey: boot into single user mode and look at the logs or something
<centyx> intelikey: just look around
<intelikey> i'm gonna reboot as soon as this dl is finished.
<intelikey> but it will be a little while.
* intelikey looks around
<centyx> heh
<intelikey> :)
<fiyawerx> talk about a typo
<intelikey> centyx you using kubuntu ?
<centyx> intelikey: yea
<fiyawerx> i meant to say l = id10t, and typed i = instead :(
<intelikey> centyx what's the permissions on /root ?
<centyx> 755
<intelikey> fiyawerx lol  :)
<centyx> root:root
<intelikey> was it a typo ?
<ColonelKernel> hey can somebody tell me how I can set up a partition in Kubuntu so that Windows can use it?  I have Kubuntu installed on a separate hard drive, and Windows can't see the 10gb i want it to have
<intelikey> world readable
<centyx> intelikey: yea
<intelikey> doesn't that break all kinds of security standards ?
<centyx> intelikey: what do you call being able to sudo su - ?
<Lynoure> intelikey: This is a user support channel. So best most people here can do it to tell you to file a bug. It's not by far the only linux distro that does that, so you might want to refer to the standards in the bug report
<centyx> intelikey: I don't think that kubuntu/ubuntu is about security
<fiyawerx> centyx: rhetorical
<Lynoure> intelikey: There is #ubuntu-dev , too
<fiyawerx> centyx: just sudo -
<ColonelKernel> nobody?
<centyx> intelikey: i personally don't mind
<ColonelKernel> alrighty, np, i'll try back l8r...
<centyx> ColonelKernel: ColonelKernel hey
<intelikey> centyx i agree...   i changed mine to 000 like /root was on all linux systems i ever messed with until this one.   and kdm changed it back.
<ColonelKernel> centyx: yeah?
<centyx> ColonelKernel: there's a program called Total Commander or something like that for windows, it's shareware, it'll read ext2/ext3 I think
<centyx> ColonelKernel: it's a file manager
<ColonelKernel> centyx: aha.
<ColonelKernel> centyx: so strange, windows reads the drive as 0 bytes available RAW
<ColonelKernel> centyx: i'll try that program.
<intelikey> centyx "what do you call being able to sudo su - ?"  the worst plan i've seen yet.   but don't tell the developers that....
<centyx> intelikey: i think it's great
<centyx> :P
<intelikey> :)
<centyx> i'm really not worried about someone pwning my home computer
<centyx> maybe i should be
<centyx> i duno
<Lynoure> centyx: not worried but prepared.
<intelikey> centyx makes it easier to put a root kit on someone elses box  ;/
<ColonelKernel> centyx: lol i was considering giving this guy root access to help me with sound?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: and like 15 people were like HELL NO DONT DO IT
<ColonelKernel> centyx: funny as hell... therefore, I'll pass it on.  be worried ;D
<centyx> ColonelKernel: I wouldn't do that...
<Lynoure> I know I sometimes do stuff that makes having full sudo risky (like installing binary only stuff I don't completely trust... but there are rate things I trust completely)
* intelikey has often heard "don't irc as root"...
<centyx> Lynoure: yea, me too. that's the only time I really get nervous.
<ColonelKernel> centyx: exactly.  i was about to too.  good thing people are watchin me :D
<intelikey> and i don't....   :)
<centyx> ColonelKernel: ;)
<ColonelKernel> :D
<centyx> ColonelKernel: you ever played the game Tron 2.0?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: nope.
<saj> hi, does kubuntu allow
<saj> mltiple
<centyx> ColonelKernel: k, n/m
<ColonelKernel> centyx: btw that program can't read the hd neither
<saj> programs to use the sound system
<ColonelKernel> *either
<saj> at the same time?
<centyx> ColonelKernel: ah
<fiyawerx> i think you can play around with /etc/sudoers to change what you can actually sudo do
<ColonelKernel> centyx: now what. :D
<fiyawerx> that and the groups you get by default
<centyx> visudo
<intelikey> saj yes.   but the channel doesn't allow using the return key as a word spacing key
<dAbReAkA> anyone here?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: should I try the partitioning utility in Kubuntu? would that be able to format the disk for windows use?
<centyx> ColonelKernel: I guess you'll need to setup another partition. I guess fat32.
<centyx> ColonelKernel: like a partition for data
<ColonelKernel> centyx: not NTSC?
<centyx> ColonelKernel: the NT driver for linux is very limited
<dAbReAkA> i have a problem configuring kubuntu.. it's sound cards related..
<dAbReAkA> anyone willing to help?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: ok.  just to clarify, windows can read fat32 right? lol i'm such a noob...
<centyx> ColonelKernel: keep your main ext3 or whatever partition for linux
<ColonelKernel> centyx: got it.  thanks a lot man.
<centyx> ColonelKernel: and setup an extra partition that they both can read, fat32
<intelikey> ColonelKernel no not ntfs.   ntfs is not fully supported in linux
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: i gathered
<ColonelKernel> anybody know why the IRC is so much more helpful than the forums?
<ColonelKernel> forums have like 15 questions with 0 replies
<ColonelKernel> just kinda odd...
<intelikey> ColonelKernel yeah, i'm lagging so move my posts up near the top of the page any they will be in order as i type them....
<ColonelKernel> oh lol
<ColonelKernel> i'll stick to the IRC all the same :D.  thanks guys
<centyx> ColonelKernel: irc's kindof hit or miss tho, depends on who's on and what kindof mood they're in
<fiyawerx> dAbReAkA: better to just ask your question
<dAbReAkA> anyone know how can i make my first sound card the default for output, and the second one the default for input.. kubuntu 6.06 properly detects them both..
<fiyawerx> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ColonelKernel> centyx: thats true :D
<centyx> i should go back to bed
<centyx> i got up to let the dog out
<ColonelKernel> so far, top 5 most helpful people: lol: abattoir, crimsun, centyx, intelikey, and teknosomething
<ColonelKernel> lol
<fiyawerx> dAbReAkA: i'm not too familiar with it, but maybe in kmix?
<ColonelKernel> anyway, cya guys l8r
<dAbReAkA> maybe, but i i dont know how :)
<dAbReAkA> i've got my 5.1 subwoofer connected to the first sound card
<dAbReAkA> and my mic connected to the second one
<intelikey> i would ask "why not to the same card?"  but i hate to jump in the middle of things...
<dAbReAkA> because the first one has no available slots
<dAbReAkA> the second one can support both of them
<dAbReAkA> but the sound is weird.. stupid old cmedia.. so i use it only for the mic and it works fine..
<centyx> heh
<centyx> anybody know of a good itunes client for linux?
<centyx> i've never even used itunes, but i've seen all this stuff online like "College courses from Ucal at Berkeley on itunes, click here" and danny phantom episodes and stuff
<fiyawerx> does itunes work in wine?
<intelikey> i read the other day that 'france' was going to force itunes to offer M$ compatability
<intelikey> in that country of course.
<ColonelKernel> centyx: need help again. same problem
<MrFaber> hi all
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: or you ;D
<fiyawerx> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=1347
<centyx> ColonelKernel: what's up?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: i'm logged in to Kubuntu
<MrFaber> is it possible without destroying dapper to install xorg 6.8?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: in the partitioner
<ColonelKernel> centyx: it won't let me modify the 17 gb partition at all.
<centyx> this is sad. I'm on irc, in putty, in windows, in vmware-player, in kubuntu, so i can try out itunes
<ColonelKernel> centyx: lol. itunes isn't all that great
<fiyawerx> centyx: hah
<intelikey> ColonelKernel is it mounted ?
<centyx> ColonelKernel: I've never used the partitioner. what's it called?
<fiyawerx> how's kubuntu run in vmware?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: called Disk and Filesystems
<ColonelKernel> centyx: and no its not mounted
<_MR_>  Hi. Did anyone encounter very slow aptitude 'read/write package states' phase on Edgy?
<centyx> fiyawerx: i duno, i'm running windows in vmware
<MrFaber> fiyawerx, who cares about Itunes, more important is Jagged Alliance 2 wildfire which doesn't work anymore
<MrFaber> ;)
<fiyawerx> oh, werd
<fiyawerx> how's windows run in vmware?
<fiyawerx> :)
<MrFaber> centyx, but vmware isn't free
<centyx> MrFaber: vmware-player is :)
<ColonelKernel> centyx: any ideas?
<centyx> ColonelKernel: 1 sec
<fiyawerx> virtualPC is free now
<fiyawerx> if anyone didn't know yet
<MrFaber> flake, you coud try Qemu
<MrFaber> sorry flake
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: any ideas?
<MrFaber> fiyawerx, try Qemu
<ColonelKernel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ColonelKernel> lol whee....
<centyx> oh, it's not free like libre
<centyx> but it's free to use
<intelikey> ColonelKernel is there data on it that you want to keep ?
<centyx> that's good enough for me
<fiyawerx> me too
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: not on that partition. on the drive though
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: same drive as kubuntu's ext3 and swap
<fiyawerx> not that i really need virtual pc's for anything tho, i just dual boot
<centyx> ColonelKernel: blow away the partition then and recreate it
<ColonelKernel> centyx: can't.
<^osh^> centyx: fiyawerx: VMWare is also free to use.
<fiyawerx>  ^osh^ thats what i just said
<ColonelKernel> centyx: won't let me bloody touch the partition
<intelikey> ColonelKernel terminal command    sudo cfdisk /dev/hd?       where ? is the proper device...
<fiyawerx> ^osh^: nevermind, no it's not
<fiyawerx> ^osh^: sorry, tired
<ColonelKernel> ok wait plz
<^osh^> fiyawerx: Oh, sorry. I wasn't paying attention. But you said player. Isn't server also free. I think I run that now.
<centyx> ColonelKernel: what app is this?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: i told you, Disk & Filesystems
<fiyawerx> ^osh^: oh, no clue, never ran any of them, meant virtualPC from microsoft is now free
<centyx> ColonelKernel: sorry, I'm new to kubuntu... having trouble finding it
<centyx> ColonelKernel: :P
<fiyawerx> can't think of anything i'd run virtual machines for really
<fiyawerx> i'd rather just be in the real thing most of the time
<ColonelKernel> centyx: under system settings
<ColonelKernel> centyx: at the bottom
<fiyawerx> only thing i use windows for is playing sims and halo, and i doubt they'd run well like that hehe
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: ok i did that now what/
<centyx> ColonelKernel: oh yea there it is
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: did that delete the partition?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: :D
<centyx> ColonelKernel: had you entered administrator mode in the gui before you tried to delete it?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: yes.
<^osh^> fiyawerx: development. that's what I use it for. Keep a few different machines and use them for development. When you screw up royyally, just delete and ad restart.
<intelikey> ColonelKernel it should have opened an interactive drive partitioning tool  cfdisk     did it ?
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: yessir
<centyx> ColonelKernel: bah just do what intelikey sais. I'm not familiar w/ this gui thing either. cfdisk works fine.
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: says I have 18gb of space, as if that partition doesn't exist
<fiyawerx> ^osh^: hmm, thats not a bad idea, i was thinking of starting to learn QT stuff, but i'd want it to run in windows too
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: should i go for makin a new partition?
<ColonelKernel> whoops
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: nevermind, i forgot that this is editing the partition.
<intelikey> nuke the partition you want to nuke.  make new ones as you like.   then save and exit.
<centyx> oh the gui horror!
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: how do I nuke this one? i did cfdisc /dev/hdb1 i.e. the partition i want to nuke
<centyx> melting my brain
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: do i redo without the number?
<intelikey> not hdb1      sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<centyx> ColonelKernel: move the cursor down so it's hilited and then hit d
<centyx> oh
<centyx> that might help
<intelikey> don't forget i'm lagging about 30 seconds.
<ColonelKernel> centyx: ok lol
<ColonelKernel> oops
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: ok lol
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: 46 ms for me :D
<arkygeek> hi everyone.  i have a laptop with an intel i915 and i am trying to use both my laptop screen and an external monitor at the same time as extra desktop space - where do i enable the dual head option of this card?
<ColonelKernel> hmm. fatal error, bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap.
<ColonelKernel> interesting...
<intelikey> yeah dl is eating all my 'band-narrowness'      "dialup doesn't have 'band-width' you know"
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: LOL
<centyx> intelikey: dialup! i feel yourpain
<intelikey> eeeek partition table is hosed.    save your data to another disk.
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: what? i don't understand
<centyx> ;/
<chavo> for the longest time I thought I was going to be the last person on earth using dialup
<centyx> chavo: yea same here
<chavo> finally got cable here :)
<intelikey>  partitions overlap <--- means that both may "probably are" lost.
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: one of the partitions is what Kubuntu is installed on.  I can't fix that problem withou a format?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: is w95 fat32 the rightr format?
<centyx> ColonelKernel: yea that's the right format
<ColonelKernel> centyx: k
<centyx> man.
<centyx> $30 for Danny Phantom season 1
<centyx> i was hoping it'd be free
<centyx> itunes is lame
<centyx> :P
<ColonelKernel> affirmative
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: i don't see how if the partitions overlap kubuntu is running.
<intelikey> ColonelKernel all i can say for sure is "if you have files that you care to have access to on the next reboot"  then you should seriously consider making a backup on cdr  or another hd  while you still can.    if the partition table is corupted when you unmount the partition may be the last time you ever see it.
<centyx> I've had os's run on severely messed up partition tables before
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: not worried about that, just don't really wanna reinstall kubuntu.  i've rebooted like 10 times since the installation with no trouble though
<centyx> they ran ok, i just couldn't create any more partitions
<intelikey> ColonelKernel because the partition table was changed after the fs was mounted, i would guess.
<ColonelKernel> centyx: that sux cause I really need the space
<centyx> ColonelKernel: you don't have to reinstall
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: hmmm.
<ColonelKernel> centyx: really?
<centyx> ColonelKernel: do you have a fileserver?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: and still get that partition back? and nope.
<centyx> hrm
<centyx> ColonelKernel: do you have another computer in the house on the network?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: yes, but the file sharing doesn't work currently
<cox377> is there any tweaks for kubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> centyx: if that's wat ur getting at
<ColonelKernel> cox377: millions...
<intelikey> and the way the installer works (assuming you used the livecd) i wouldn't want to reload either.
<cox377> lol
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: true true.
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: took like 5 downloads... at least I have the working disc...
<centyx> ColonelKernel: how much free space do you have on your linux partition?
<cox377> colonelkernel, i've changed the kernal to my CPU
<ColonelKernel> centyx: plenty... 14 gb or so
<ColonelKernel> cox377: whoope. what are you looking to do?
<centyx> ColonelKernel: how much space is kubuntu taking up?
<intelikey> ColonelKernel there is an app made for rebuilding partition tables.      let me think of the name....
<cox377> well
<cox377> speed the thing up a bit
<centyx> intelikey: that'd be a lot better than what i'm thinking of
<cox377> it just feels sluggish
<intelikey> checkdisk maybe ?
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: hmmmmmmz...
<intelikey> testdisk - Partition scanner and disk recovery tool
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: for linux i assume? whats the package name
<ColonelKernel> !testdisk
<ubotu> I know nothing about testdisk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> ^  that
<ColonelKernel> hmmz
<intelikey> it's in the repos
<ColonelKernel> do you know the apt-get command or do I have to use Adept
<centyx> ColonelKernel: apt-cache show testdisk for a description
<centyx> ColonelKernel: apt-get install testdisk to install it
<intelikey> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<ColonelKernel> centyx: thank you
<ColonelKernel> sweet
<ColonelKernel> installing...
<intelikey> yeah sudo that ^  and you got it
<cox377> colonelkernel, can u suggest any tweaks for speed
<centyx> intelikey: hopefully it'll work
<ColonelKernel> cox377: sorry, i'm a n00b... ask somebody else :D
<ColonelKernel> centyx: it's installed, now what do I do with it :D
<thyko> how do i customize the 'login screen'?
<thyko> the one with the huge 'Kubuntu' written on it?
<intelikey> ColonelKernel read the warnings and follow the on-screen instructions.
<centyx> intelikey: i was gonna have him 1) boot into kubuntu live cd 2) tar up his kubuntu install , dd his windows install 3) install winscp on his other computer, and copy them over
<intelikey> centyx hope is good.
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: yikes thats a lotta bad stuff
<thyko> login manager is unable to change it
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: bad bad bad...
<centyx> ColonelKernel: i've never used it :P live and learn ;)
<ColonelKernel> centyx: yeah wish me luck :D
<centyx> i need to go back to bed for real. good luck!
<centyx> afk
<fiyawerx> man
<fiyawerx> on my laptop my wireless stops resolving dns like every 3 minutes for 10-20 seconds
<fiyawerx> and i can't figure it out for the life of me
<fiyawerx> even if i set it to external dns servers
<NickGarvey> I had that problem too
<NickGarvey> last night
<NickGarvey> drove me nuts
<ajay> sup guys
<fiyawerx> NickGarvey: roadrunner/time warner?
<fiyawerx> it was doing it last night for me too, and seems like it just started again not too long ago
<NickGarvey> fiyawerx: ! yes
<NickGarvey> fiyawerx: you are in my area!
<NickGarvey> fiyawerx: its not just me! excellent
<fiyawerx> not excellent, that means it's not something we can fix
<fiyawerx> :-P
<NickGarvey> haha
<NickGarvey> well at least its not something I broke
<fiyawerx> right
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: YOU ARE A GOD i ran testdisk, had to change heads per cylinder, all fixed
<fiyawerx> i was thinking the same thing
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: thank you
<fiyawerx> roadunners been shite lately
<_MR_>  Hi. Did anyone encounter very slow aptitude 'read/write package states' phase on Edgy?
<intelikey> hehhe now if my login issue was that simple....
<intelikey> i am not "A GOD"   but i know Him   :)
<ajay> intelikey: lol
<intelikey> and you're welcome.
<ColonelKernel> intelikey: lol
<ajay> btw i have heard the word GOD too :)
<NickGarvey> play golf with him on weekends
<ajay> yeah NickGarvey
<Cuore_di_latta> hello
<ajay> hi
<hypodiak> hooroo
<intelikey> hypo_diak ???
<hypodiak> just installed kubuntu & now plying with kopete, but it seems broken
<arkygeek> is there a gui for configuring the intel i915 (ex: enabling 2nd screen, or changing from clone to its own pipe?)
<intelikey> oh hy_pod_iak   nm....
<hypodiak> intelikey ??
<hypodiak> no - hypo diak
<intelikey> was just wondering you you said your nickname ?
<hypodiak> no - i was asking about kopete on kubuntu
<NickGarvey> hypodiak: how is it broken?
<hypodiak> it's pretty well broken on fedora 5, and i was just wondering if i'm wqasting my time trying to get it workiung with msn on kubunto
<intelikey> i have no clue, sorry.
<aegeanlinux> Try installing Gaim
<aegeanlinux> its not a KDE app, but its the best app to use MSN
<aegeanlinux> also try aMSN
<hypodiak> yeah. been using gaim, and i agree.  Whats aMSN? a client or an alternative service?
<aegeanlinux> a client
<aegeanlinux> its OK
<aegeanlinux> MSN only
<aegeanlinux> it looks alot like Windows Messenger used to look
<hypodiak> ok.  I'll probly stick to gaim, cause I need jabber as well.
<aegeanlinux> mmmmm
<intelikey> well the chain reaction hasn't reached a critical mass point yet  but the core is overheating.    it seems that every thing i do breaks something else.  console fonts are messed in tty7+ login is hosed on all consoles for all users.   startx will take root to a blue screen with mouse and nothing more.   startx wont do anything for anyone else.  xdm will login any user and imediately reset X   but if i try to login root on 
<hypodiak> what have you done?
<fiyawerx> porn overload
<intelikey> i'm thinking about doing rm -r /root /home && ln -s /dev/null /root && ln -s /dev/null /home       and then reconfigure the system from there....
<intelikey> hypodiak removed a few configs in /etc maybe... changed a few permissions...  nothing much really   :)
<fiyawerx> heh
<intelikey> haven't really goten it the way i want it yet tho    give me time.
<intelikey> oh and i removed the partition table on the disk that kubuntu is installed on.
<intelikey> but that's standard proceedure for me.
<intelikey> and seeing that my home is not in /home  and  root's home is not in /root  i don't think awaxing those two dirs should be any big deal.
<hypodiak> okey dokey - I'll leave you to it then... give me a yell if really stuff anything :)
<intelikey> as far as i know kdm is the only thing that expects to write to /root  and i removed kdm already (for that cause)
<fiyawerx> intelikey: why?
<intelikey> "if really stuff anything" ???
<hypodiak> sorry - accent problems
<Ash-Fox> what daemon runs DHCP?
<intelikey> fiyawerx well it all started when i noticed the world readable permissions on /root      /root has always been the "safe" place to keep sensitive data, with perms of 000 but kdm resets it to 755 and then uses it for a tmp dir.   so i set out to fix that.
<intelikey> i started on the wrong end of the problem.  i should have just removed kdm and said "there"   but NO!  i had to start fiddeling with system configs.....
<Nickay> Hi. I have install from "Package manager" php5. I want to compile Php for apache. I would like to ask where can i find the folder of php in order to configure? Thanks
<intelikey> i really havent made up my mind whether to fix it,  or FIX IT!   if you know what i mean.
<fiyawerx> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<fiyawerx> Nickay: libapache2-mod-php5 should take care of that for you
<intelikey> Nickay the package manager is the tool for that.    dpkg -L php5\*
<Lynoure> intelikey: There are at least three kinds of fixing... For yourself, for everyone or 'fixing' by getting rid of it. The middle one gets bonus points.
<ajay> !ajay
<ubotu> I know nothing about ajay - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Nickay> thanks all
<centyx> couldn't fall back to sleep
<intelikey> and yes Nickay by all means use the binary solution fiyawerx mentioned.
<centyx> intelikey: how did the Colonel turn out?
<centyx> i'm putting kubuntu on my wife's computer
<centyx> she's been complaining about windows
<intelikey> Lynoure i am everyone.  on this system.....
<intelikey> centyx A+
<centyx> intelikey: awesome
<intelikey> testdisk rebuilt the partition table and pointed out the problem that caused it...
<centyx> wow
<centyx> impressive
<centyx> I'll have to remembe that one
<intelikey> yeah... shame it would never work on one of my hd's
<centyx> everytime I've got a hosed partition table in the past, i've just tarred up everything, wiped the disk, remade the partitions, and untarred it again
<centyx> intelikey: why's that?
<Lynoure> intelikey: you probably still could have guessed what I meant... Fixing it in ubuntu instead of just fixing it on your system
<intelikey> i don't have partitions
<centyx> oh
<mumu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> Lynoure they would never accept one of my fixes.   i'm old school + anti-automation   the exact oppisite of the ubuntu team.
<Lynoure> intelikey: Doesn't hurt to try if you think it's a good fix.
<intelikey> also i can't use grub for that same reason centyx
<fiyawerx> intelikey: doesn't mean they can't automate your manual fixes
<Jack1> hi
<centyx> intelikey: that's too bad
<centyx> intelikey: what kindof setup do you have?
<intelikey> lol
<centyx> intelikey: lvm?
<fiyawerx> intelikey: why not use a distro that's closer to your target setup?
<Jack1> i have several times the same ubuntu kernel entry in grub.dont know why...
<intelikey> centyx no.
<fiyawerx> Jack1: same exact? or like -23, -25, -26
<centyx> intelikey: just use the whole disk?
<intelikey> fiyawerx two words.   dialup & shipit
<Jack1> fiyawerx exactly the same..ending 686, 386, 6866,386......
<fiyawerx> hehe
<fiyawerx> Jack1: ah, did you upgrade your kernel to the 686 version?
<intelikey> centyx yeah  i have several 4g hdds
<centyx> intelikey: surely you have friends w/ broadband
<Jack1> fiyawerx yes indee i did
<centyx> intelikey: 4g?
<intelikey> mmm this box has 8 dirves in it.
<fiyawerx> Jack1: that's why, they're actually different versions of the same kernel, when you upgrade it still leaves the others on there
<intelikey> centyx not in this county.
<fiyawerx> Jack1: im not too sure how to get rid of them, but they don't hurt anything, that way if something goes wrong you can boot into a safer one
<centyx> intelikey: good grief man, hard drives are cheap
<fiyawerx> Jack1: unless you're hurting for filespace, then someone can prob. help better than me
<centyx> intelikey: oh, where are you from?
<centyx> intelikey: i figured you were from texas, us
<intelikey> centyx yeah  4.2 GB hdd's
<intelikey> centyx no.
<fiyawerx> using BitchX on a free shell somewhere?
<fiyawerx> heh
<centyx> intelikey: where are you from then?
<intelikey> centyx don't sell me new hardware.  just let me fix the os the way i like it  :)
<Jack1> fiyawerx i could have the 386 removed via synaptiv (no prob) but would the othler useless 686 then disappear too?
<centyx> intelikey: ok, whatever makes you happy ;)
<centyx> intelikey: i used to use those old 4.2gb drives too, but they'd all die so fast
<centyx> intelikey: and now big drives are so cheap, where i am anyway
<fiyawerx> Jack1: i don't believe so, in synaptic you can prob find the old 686 also
<fiyawerx> like one will be 2.6.15-26-686
<centyx> not that i can afford them
<fiyawerx> one will be 2.6.15-25-686
<centyx> i haven't bought any new hardware in 3 years
<fiyawerx> you should be able to remove the lower number ok
<fiyawerx> im pretty usre
<fiyawerx> sure
<centyx> the last item i bought was a 250gb harddrive
<centyx> now you can get 2 400gb harddrives for the price i paid for it
<Jack1> who has a recommendable smartphone working with linux?
<centyx> back then
<intelikey> centyx yeah, but i have only spent about $100 US  on computers so far.  (not counting a NES back when they came out)   so when you say cheep.   you are probably not thinking the way i think.
<fiyawerx> intelikey: since ubuntu doesn't (generally) use root, why not just make a secure folder somewhere else to store private data
<centyx> yea i know
<centyx> people used to give me hardware a lot
<centyx> wish they still did
<fiyawerx> whoa, when did the sun come up
<centyx> man
<centyx> dist-upgrade's been running since i've come back on here
<fiyawerx> and why wasn't i informed
<intelikey> fiyawerx i have done that.   but mounting 'nosuid' i have to be able to login as root.   and i figure a root passoerd of 60-70 chars is safer than any sudo + short pass that is out there.
<centyx> new kubuntu install
<fiyawerx> your login password is 60 characters long?
<centyx> intelikey: 60-70 characters? you are a little paranoid
<fiyawerx> is that possible?
<centyx> i never login as root. i just su -
<centyx> openbsd put me in that habit w/ it's beligerant badgerings
<centyx> :P
<centyx> isn't there a kubuntu talk channel for offtopic conversation?
<fiyawerx> intelikey: i thought the main reason you were doing all this was because of /root being world readable
<intelikey> no.... just not as (no body can hack my box, cause i have linux now) as most *buntu users are.
<centyx> offtopic - meaning, not support
<centyx> Lynoure: what's the name of that channel?
<fiyawerx> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> fiyawerx that's where it started yes.
<centyx> ah
<centyx> fiyawerx: thanks
<fiyawerx> intelikey: i've had apt-gotten programs make directories that aren't world readable
<fiyawerx> so i know it's easily possible
<fiyawerx> why didn't you just do that with your own private directory from the start
<fiyawerx> and ignore /root
<fiyawerx> like /myprivatedirectory
<fiyawerx> would have saved a lot of trouble
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> and not all the files in /root are readable, either
<intelikey> fiyawerx i have a backup copy of the whole drive....  ;/    so if i do a total revamp and like it. i'll nuke the backup.  if i don't like it. i'll nuke the changed one....    but i do have to do something about root and world readability... what ever i deside to do about it.
<fiyawerx> so you could have just set your private file permissions
<centyx> seems like in debian i remember having been asked if i wanted world readable homedirs or not
<centyx> it's been a while since i installed debian
<centyx> using the installer anyway
<fiyawerx> intelikey: thats fine, just trying to offer alternatives from all the changes you're doing, that might end up hurting even more in the future because other programs might expect certain setups
<fiyawerx> for instance, try to cat /root/.viminfo
<intelikey> centyx yes ubuntu hoary used to ask about home dirs
<centyx> i wonder if there's a config option somewhere...
<intelikey> there should be nothing besides the root user ever read/write in /root
<intelikey> that was the whole point of the /root dir to begin with.
<centyx> ah does anyone have the link to jriddel's gpg key for kubuntu packages?
<centyx> i need to wget it
<centyx> i'm not in x
<centyx> i guess i can install lynx
<centyx> or links
<centyx> e
<intelikey> or links2    elinks
<intelikey> i like links2
<centyx> hello rob.
<centyx> i've never tried links2, just elinks
<rob> hi centyx
<fiyawerx> intelikey: have you tried starting a discussion on the world readbale /root in the forums?
<intelikey> clean  and does graphics too
<fiyawerx> it does graphics in a console?
<fiyawerx> ah, does both
<intelikey> fiyawerx i'd have to register to do that.   and i have no intintion of regestering,  no offence intended.
<fiyawerx> intelikey: none taken, mind if i ask why tho? isn't ubuntu all about contribution?
<intelikey> fiyawerx yes.   i also watch vidios in the console with vlc
<fiyawerx> i don't think you even need to give htem any real info to register
<fiyawerx> and if it would be a help to the community
<intelikey> or at least i do...
<intelikey> you reg'd ?   you want a discussion started on world readable /root ?     why you trying to get me to do it ?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> fiyawerx centyx at any rate.   gooday mates
<fiyawerx> because you're the one that sees it as a problem
<fiyawerx> i couldn't argue against it when i don't think it's an issue
* fiyawerx boggles
<fiyawerx> loopz, do you play armagetron?
<k2> hi all
<k2> what do you see at "linux:8002"?
<_niels> Hi Folks!
<_niels> I need some assistance
<_niels> I have 2 HD's in my System on the 1st device is KUbuntu Dapper and on the 2nd is W$98. As yet I cannot choose while the system is booting which system I want to start
<_niels> I had a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst and followed the given example
<fiyawerx> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fiyawerx> ick
<fiyawerx> thats not it heh
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> wow im tired, yeah it is
<_niels> but I'm not having a mac
<fiyawerx> the first link may help, im not positive, but doesn't windows always want to be the first boot device?
<fiyawerx> maybe not, i havn't had any problems with the dual boots, but im going off of the same hard drive
<fiyawerx> nto experienced with 2
<fiyawerx> i thought as long as the windows drive was there when you installed grub it would detect it
<centyx> ok.
<centyx> apt-get install nvidia-settings  sais it's going to remove nvidia-glx. what's up with that?
<centyx> when i do apt-cache show nvidia-settings, it sais it reccomends nvidia-glx
<centyx> what gives
<fiyawerx> nvidia-glx is new
<fiyawerx> it contains settings and config
<fiyawerx> nvidia-glx should be all you need
<centyx> ah ok thanks.
<fiyawerx> for easy nvidia, i suggest apt-installing that, then do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, use most of the defaults, except for the driver, move it from 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<fiyawerx> everyone I know that's tried that has had no problems
<centyx> thanks.
<fiyawerx> i havnt gotten the nvidia-config-enable thing to work once
<fiyawerx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<centyx> heh. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't give me the right choice for my mouse. all it had was imps2 and exlporerps2. mine's just microsoft i think ( old serial 'Crystal Trackball' from compusa w/ the glowing red ball )
<juke_> are there any good flah player that i can watch movies in video.google.com??
<centyx> had to fix that manually
<fiyawerx> hehe
<fiyawerx> sorry
<centyx> i want to get one of those kensington expert whatever wireless trackballs
<[Nige] > anyone know if the ati drivers and dual monitors is fixed in kubuntu yet?
<centyx> [Nige] : no clue
<[Nige] > oh well
<centyx> !composite
<[Nige] > :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about composite - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sergeant> abattoir??
<centyx> fiyawerx: what's the option to force direct rendering while composite extension is enabled?
<fiyawerx> centyx: no freakin clue
<fiyawerx> is that compiz?
<centyx> fiyawerx: what's the point in having a nvidia card in linux if you don't make use of that ;)
<centyx> i'll look it up
<fiyawerx> centyx: i dunno, didnt know i was missing it to begin with :)
<Sergeant> i have installed sfw-player but my browser is still saying that i don't have flah player..why?? :P
<fiyawerx> glxgears -printfps gives me around 7600 fps tho
<fiyawerx> like 800 fullscreen @ 1280x1024
<centyx> man elinks is annoying
<Ash-Fox> what daemon runs DHCP?
<fiyawerx> dhcpd?
<[Nige] > or dhcp3-server :)
<Ash-Fox> what is the init script called?
<centyx> man this is painful
<Ash-Fox> I could of sworm it was /etc/init.d/dhcpd -- But it isn't there.
<fiyawerx> do you have dhcpd installed?
<fiyawerx> it's not by default i think
<fiyawerx> or dhcp3-server
<fiyawerx> since i think it uses dhcp3 client normally
<fiyawerx> might go with that one like [Nige]  said
<fiyawerx> im a nobo
<fiyawerx> and then its /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<Ash-Fox> What a pain.
<fiyawerx> what a pain?
<fiyawerx> sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<Ash-Fox> Not the server, the client
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx>  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script ?
<fiyawerx> or maybe /sbin/dhclient or dhclient3? heh
<fiyawerx> ah dhclient is a link to dhclient3
<fiyawerx> so i think you want /sbin/dhclient3
<centyx> found it
<fiyawerx> centyx: do share?
<centyx> k
<centyx> fiyawerx: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Using_the_Composite_extension
<centyx> Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" was what I was looking for
<fiyawerx> not sure what thats for tho?
<centyx> and you have to enable the composite extension
<centyx> fiyawerx: so you can have the translucency and shadows etc :P
<centyx> fiyawerx: eye candy
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fiyawerx> from what i hear _those_ are the real eye candy
<centyx> really?
<fiyawerx> thats all everyones been talking about
<centyx> hm
<Ash-Fox> It makes your desktop into one of those desktops you see in the movies
<Ash-Fox> all those special effects
<fiyawerx> like a 3d desktop selector and stuff
<fiyawerx> its supposed to be awesome, i should try it out on my desktop
<fiyawerx> centyx: what card do you have?
<Ash-Fox> I found it slows down my system, and doesn't really improve anything.
<centyx> fiyawerx: an old cheap one.. hold on
<fiyawerx> centyx: ahh
<fiyawerx> Ash-Fox: yeah, its definately intensive
<centyx> fiyawerx: GeForce FX 5200
<centyx> it probably won't be able to handle all that
<fiyawerx> centyx: goole image search for xgl compiz, here's a screenie of the desktop selector
<fiyawerx> http://macslow.thepimp.net/shots/xgl-compiz-fsaa16x-aniso16x.png
<centyx> hm
<centyx> i don't care about that so much
<fiyawerx> there's a lot more
<fiyawerx> thats just one part
<centyx> i'll check it out
<fiyawerx> people always coming and going but nobody ever chats
<neoncode> How do I know if i'm running the fglrx drivers?
<joho> neoncode: glxinfo
<joho> try glxinfo | grep renderer
<HTRednek> does anybody have a way to make a wlan autoconnect at startup?
<HTRednek> the card starts up and is set to auto in /etc/network/interfaces but i have to go to wireless assistant in order to establish an actual connection.
<Nickay> hi. I want to compile PhP with IMAP. I am not able to find any package for PHP+IMAP in the package manager. Hpw can compile php manual?
<richardh_> Hi, cdrecord doesn't let me burn using K3b, even after using the k3bsetup...any pointers?
<Pupeno> is /otp or /opt ?
<Pupeno> Nickay: are you sure php is missing imap support ?
<Nickay> yes
<Pupeno> $ apt-cache search php | grep imap
<Pupeno> php4-imap - IMAP module for php4
<Pupeno> php5-imap - IMAP module for php5
<Pupeno> Nickay: isn't that enough ?
<Nickay> i will try to find it. Thanks
<Pupeno> you are welcome.
<Tommy2k4> sendmail keeps trying to open on bootup and it lasts like 2mins, even though ive already apt-get remove sendmail and rm /etc/init.d/sendmail
<Tommy2k4> what else could i do to stop it
<Pupeno> Tommy2k4: I'd try rcconf, but be carefull. Are you 100% sure it is sendmail ?
<Nickay> Pupeno: there is not any package with this name. There is not any package with "IMAP".
<Tommy2k4> yea it mentions sendmail a few times
<Tommy2k4> and something about /etc/mail
<philipp__> where do i get the package unrar-nonfree?
<philipp__> http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php?req=thread&id=254 this thread suggests to add http://de.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages and http://security.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages to the source list, but that doesnt seem to help
<Nickay> I am try to find php5-imap - imap module but there is any package with this name. is there any other way to compile php for imap manualy?
<fre1> do "php5 imap ubuntu" on google, first link. it may help
<Nickay> thanks fre1
<richardh_> Hi, I'm having trouble getting k3b to work...on dapper, with all updates installed
<richardh_> anyone have a similar problem?
<richardh_> hmm
<londondave>  hi I recently built a driver for an adsl modem with kernel 2.6.15-25, after the automatic upgrade to 2.6.15-26 I rebuilt the driver with the linux headers for the new kernel and the driver as symbol errors?
<thyko> how do i customize the 'login screen'?
<thyko> the one with the huge 'Kubuntu' written on it?
<thyko> login manager is unable to change it
<londondave> I can't understand why the modem won't work with the new kernel?
<Nickay> fre1: when i am trying to download the php5-imap get error: Could;n find package php5-imap
<thyko> londondave: mybe it chaged the device name?
<thyko> so the kernel has attached the modem to another device name in /dev
<londondave> thyko: when I look at the log it complains about symbols not matching, it does see it but won't work?
<Rede> i installed samba which allowed me to share folders with konqueror via windows networking, what do i need to install to allow nfs?
<thyko> symbols? hmmm ...
<thyko> Nickay: what does 'apt-cache search php | grep imap' give you?
<londondave> Its the ueagle-atm driver, I compiled it with the new headers did depmod -a and rebooted, still no joy
<londondave> thyko: and yet the same process worked for 2.6.15-25 kernel
<richardh_> anyone know of a K3b permissions bug?
<thyko> londondave: symbold have something to do with gcc, its a little complicated, and i'm not quite sure how to fix that one
<thyko> google for it?
<Nickay> thyko:php5-imap
<londondave> thyko: wouldn't the update have installed a new gcc or do you think maybe this new kernel has problems with gcc-ueagle compiled no problems and installed ok?
<Rede> i upgraded my kernel via adept but when it loads it just displays the black kubuntu screen. i believe this is because i dont have the linux-restricted-modules-etc package for the new kernel. for now i just chose the older kernel in the grub menu
<Rede> can i fix this simply or is it easier to just wait for a package?
<snikker> how can i remove the last two zereos in a number with sed command?
<klerfayt> so if suse uses "patches" for konqueror smooth scrolling does it mean that in kubuntu it isn't possible to use it?
<chavo> klerfayt, nothing is impossible
<londondave> richardh_: k3b needs to run as root, but there is a utilty that comes with it that sorts that out before you use it as a normal user
<erikson> howdy
<erikson> trying to set up a network USB printer that's connected a windows pc in another area ...this pc and the windows pc are on the same router ...the network works very well in windows , sharing files etc.... any ideas . I've tried the wizard but no luck .
<londondave> erikson: you need samba for that I think
<erikson> tried it
<londondave> erikson: samba was no good?
<erikson> what's the procedure for samba ?
<londondave> erikson: does linux see your windows machine on the network?
<dAbReAkA> i used a file "drivemounter" yesterday - "sudo bash drivemounter" and my drives got easily mounted.. anyone know where i could get it now?
<erikson> no, don't think so
<Jack1> hi
<Jack1> how can i configure the kwallet, where is it stored in the kmenu?
<londondave> erikson: so the printer is connected to the network or to the windows machine
<erikson> to a windows machine
<kOpter> Yello.. I'm working on an Icon set.. And I'm looking for a png to svg convertor.. does this exist?
<londondave> erikson: have you told windows u want to share it? My networking skills are basic, but it sounds like you have it installed as a local printer on the windows box
<erikson> I use it as a network printer from this box ..It's a dual boot window/linux , so I can print on the other pc from here in windows
<londondave> erikson: linux will need to be connected to the win machine on the network with samba and then it should see the printer
<erikson> londondave: so samba should be set up first .
<londondave> erikson: yes get samba working so you can see the linux machine from the windows box and vise versa and then you should be able to see the printer from linux
<londondave> Jack1:on mine the wallet as a little icon in the sys tray and I can configure from there
<erikson> where is samba located ?
<londondave> erikson: what do you mean?
<philipp__> im trying to install a driver froml exmark, but the self extracting shell script thingie echoes a usage message for the program 'trap'
<londondave> erikson: windows uses system message block protocol to communicate on a network, hence the name SaMBa, you need to install it and configure it-there's loads of howto's on that
<londondave> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<philipp__> anyone know how to get the gzip stuff out of the file?
<erikson> londondave: SMB shared printers (Windows) ?
<londondave> philipp__: whats the file name
<philipp__> hold on
<philipp__> lexmarkz35-CUPS-2.0-1.gz.sh
<philipp__> (i need it for the lexmark z25 usb printer)
<londondave> thats a shell file: type file lexmark... in konsole and see what it says
<londondave> to unzip it you will need to rename it with the '.sh' bit and use gzip -d
<londondave> but it dosent sound like you should
<philipp__> huh?
<philipp__> i already know that its a shell script
<londondave> philipp__: I'm thinking it shouldn't be unziped but if you rename it and do gzip -d filename it will unzip it
<philipp__> it will? even tho it has shell script stuff in front?
<philipp__> ah i think i made it
<philipp__> tail +143 lexmarkz35-1.0-1.gz.sh | gunzip | tar xvof - <-- that helped
<londondave> erikson: didn't get that
<woshee> hello
<philipp__> argh
<abattoir> woshee: hi
<woshee> I don't manage to change the size of my icons in my main taskbar... the option seems to be unavailable in my icons window...
<philipp__> what package has files /usr/lib/libtcl?.?.so or /usr/lib/libtk?.?.so?
<philipp__> tcltk or something?
<abattoir> philipp__: i'd guess so, w/ a devel on it ;)
<v|p3r> hi !
<philipp__> heh ok
<abattoir> woshee: you mean the kicker?
<fre1> adept cant look for files in pkg ?
<philipp__> stupid driver crap :(
<v|p3r> all the time I opened the konkeror i got this error "Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree"
<woshee> abattoir: the kicker? I mean the icons you put to launch apps from the bar
<philipp__> why does a driver need tcltk installed? i only need one tiny file for CUPS :o
<v|p3r> any ideas?
<fre1> try "cd ~" or "cd $HOME" to see if it works
<philipp__> just cd puts you to  ~ as well
<fre1> then do "ls -ld ~" to see if it is ok
<v|p3r> fre1: u say that to me?
<fre1> yep
<fre1> i dont put your name in front of it because of the |
<v|p3r> fre1: where u want to do the ln ?
<fre1> too hard to type and my tab completion is failling
<v|p3r> fre1: ok np
<fre1> you type the command i gave you in a console
<v|p3r> if i do a cd ~ take me to my $home
<v|p3r> drwxr-xr-x 83 viper viper 4096 2006-07-13 11:02 /home/viper
<v|p3r> see
<fre1> hmm well everyhting seems nice
<fre1> so i dunno :)
<fre1> the next steps would be to see the kde conf and i dunno how to do that
<timonator> wow
<timonator> the installer needs gcc
<timonator> and compiles itself
<timonator> just for a graphical frontend
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where can i get the sourcecode for clock applet? i would like to add a simple alarm, directly in the contextual menu of right click, for fast settings..... kalarm is too complicated for me!!
<v|p3r> thnxz fre1 anyway
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: kclock?  apt-get source kclock
<matlec> hi
<Kwukki> hello
<Kwukki> i seek a deb for kopete 0.12.1
<Kwukki> icq bug in 0.12
<matlec> is there any kubuntu developer in this channel?
<ThunderStruck> matlec: they might be busy atm what is it you need?
<Kwukki> is trhere a deb avaible somewhereN
<Kwukki> please....
<Kwukki> I can't compile it
<satafterh> I read that Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) has DMA automatically enabled for drives that support it. What about ultra dma?
<matlec> ThunderStruck: I'm just thinking about writing a module to support multiple sound cards in kubuntu
<matlec> ThunderStruck: and so I got to know if I should base a new project on qt4
<Kwukki> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Kwukki> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<aegeanlinux> install qt-dev
<Kwukki> package?
<centyx> Kwukki: why don't you apt-get source kopete, apply the patch to fix the problem, and build the package
<Kwukki> How?
<centyx> Kwukki: apt-get install qt-dev
<Kwukki> i'm a noob....
<Kwukki> nope
<matlec> maybe I should contact the kde guys since it may be of use for all kde users...
<centyx> oh
<centyx> libqt4-dev?
<Kwukki> package is not avaible
<centyx> libqt3-dev?
<centyx> whichever one you need
<matlec> doesn't harm to install them both
<centyx> Kwukki: learn you use apt-cache search someword | less
<centyx> Kwukki: s/you/to/
<Kwukki> i can't install libqt3-dev
<matlec> why not?
<Kwukki>  srry, i can't give you the errors,
<Kwukki> my english isn't very good....
<matlec> can you paste the output?
<Kwukki> wait
<Kwukki> dpkg: ontleedfout, in bestand `/var/lib/dpkg/status' bij regel 107905 pakket `blt':
<Kwukki>  veldnaam `Provides2' moet gevolgd worden door een dubbele punt
<Kwukki> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Kwukki> how can i fix it?
<fender> hi
<Kwukki> hi
<fender> here english or spanish
<hunter> hello everybody
<hunter> guess english
<fender> :s
<aegeanlinux> hunter: what?
<matlec> Kwukki: sorry, I thought the output was English :o)
<hunter> does anyone knows how to setup a firewall  on kubuntu?
<Kwukki> no, but you can guess what it means
<Kwukki> error in `/var/lib/dpkg/status', rule 107905, package blt
<matlec> Kwukki: that doesn't help me either, sorry
<Kwukki> can i 'rebuild' that file?
<mattnash> hunter: You want iptables.
<fender> where have a irc server in spanish
<hunter> yes
<fender> i have a problem in my kubuntu
<v3ctor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<richardh_> Hi...I used k3bsetup to settle permission issues, but I still can't burn because cdrecord doesn't have the necessary rights to open the device....anyone?
<fender> thank you
<mattnash> hunter:  The iptables syntax is complex and frustrating.  I suggest reading a book on it, unless someone else here has a better, freer resource for iptables.
<v3ctor> guarddog is a pretty good easy to use frontend for iptables
<centyx> mattnash: it's not really that bad...
<hunter> mattnash: Ok ..thanks.. just one more thing
<mattnash> centyx: I am just afraid of breaking everything with it.
<Kwukki> matlec : can i rebuild that file?
<hunter> mattnash: do you know if firestarter uses iptables?
<v3ctor> yes it does
<hunter> cool
<SheaTara> am I the only one who has observed artsd having a memory leak?
<v3ctor> yes
<SheaTara> how comforting
<hunter> I have just installed kubuntu here..  where can I find pages saying how to install stuff ( where to find repositories with more stuff etc)?
<hunter> the links and stuff
<SheaTara> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<SheaTara> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<centyx> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<SheaTara> hunter: ta-da!
<simo> hola
<simo> hello
<SheaTara> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hunter> thanks but i need the repos to put in my sources.list
<centyx> heh
<SheaTara> simo: okay, english too -- you can stay :D
<hunter> root@hunter-desktop:/home/hunter# apt-get install kd3-mp3
<hunter> Reading package lists... Done
<hunter> Building dependency tree... Done
<hunter> E: Couldn't find package kd3-mp3
<SheaTara> hunter: that would be k3b not kd3
<SheaTara> hunter: sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<hunter> oops
<hunter> still
<hunter> E: Couldn't find package k3b-mp3
<SheaTara> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SheaTara> !mp3
<SheaTara> ahem, ubotu?
<SheaTara> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SheaTara> oh-- same thing
<erikson> !Samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hunter> i need the repos links to add in my soures list.. can anyone ?
<SheaTara> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hunter> there u go
<hunter> thanks
<SheaTara> hunter: or, on the one that has deb archive ubuntu stuff, add universe at the end
<v3ctor> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SheaTara> hunter: change deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main
<SheaTara> hunter: to deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe multiverse restricted
<hunter> ok
<hunter> thanks everyone.
<timonator> now i unpacked the rpm file manually and got a couple of files. .lut files, .a files, .la files, .so files, .h, and .out
<timonator> what to do with them?
<dr_willis> thats sort of vague
<timonator> well, hold on
<timonator> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1176
<v3ctor> timonator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1196037
<timonator> :/
<grothesk> Hallo!
<grothesk> Tunepimp (MusicBrainz Tag-Bibliothek) meldet den folgenden Fehler: ".mp3 is not a supported filetype.".
<grothesk> Wo bekomm ich denn eine libtunepimp fr kubuntu mit mp3 support her?
<v3ctor> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<grothesk> Sorry! *g*
<v3ctor> no problem
<grothesk> Where may I get a version of libtunepimp with mp3 support?
<v3ctor> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29370.html
<hunter> my kernel was compiled with gcc version 4.0.3, is it ok to use gcc-4.0 to compile my programs ?
<hunter> and also g++-4.0
<v3ctor> grothesk: http://sitr.us/blog/files/libtunepimp2c2a_0.3.0-9.1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<h3sp4wn> hunter: does gcc -v (list 4.03)
<grothesk> v3ctor: Kudos!
<hunter> I didn't istall it yet
<hunter> install*
<hunter> but doing a cat /proc/version i see that my kernel was compiled with gcc version 4.0.3
<timonator> v3ctor: any hints on this error message? "ERROR: Unable to open printer port "/usr/lib/cups/backend/z35": Text file busy"
<v3ctor> timonator: no...i just found that earlier and i need to try it when i get home from work
<timonator> you also have a z25?
<v3ctor> yes
<timonator> how long will it take for you to come home & online? :)
<hunter> i guess i wont have much problems when compiling with it right
<v3ctor> timonator: i think it has something to do with the step earlier when they have you run it
<timonator> --> /usr/lib/cups/backend/z35 <-- this worked
<timonator> and the output was OK, too
<hunter> ow good i just installed the 4.0 and after doing a gcc -v i shows version 4.0.3
<hunter> weird
<timonator> going to restart now, busy stuff can be made unbusy
<v3ctor> timonator: 6 hours till i get home to work on it...at least
<timonator> oh
<timonator> okay...
<timonator> cu then i hope!
<timonator> brb
<timonator> v3ctor: i found a reboot to not help with the busy error message
<timonator> maybe replugging the printer
<gemidjy> anyone has ATI 9200 SE ?
<londondave> Hi all, what's it mean when the wallet icon changes to open in the sys tray?
<gemidjy> that u are starting to get stucked with the workst privacy keeper ever, KWallet
<londondave> gemidjy: do you think kwallet is no good?
<gemidjy> yes
<gemidjy> but that is my personal opinion
<londondave> gemidjy: so when it changes to open what's that for
<gemidjy> changes to open ?
<gemidjy> that it is openned
<gemidjy> :))
<grothesk> londondave: It idicates that some aplication is using it right now.
<londondave> grothesk: thanks, the only app that seems to keep it open is kopete
<grothesk> londondave: Not surprisingly. It contains your logins to the IM-Servers.
<londondave> grothesk: but kmail dosen't though
<grothesk> kmail does not keep login in into the mail server.
<londondave> grothesk: thanks, I think I get it now
<neuron_> hey
<RogueX> Hello
<neuron_> i accidenaly shift deleted a wrong folder
<neuron_> is there any way i could get it back
<dr_willis> Ewww
<v3ctor> neuron_: restore from backup
<RogueX> None of the GL screen savers work.  Any ideas?
<dr_willis> set up the video card drivers for your system.
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<neuron_> and if i have no backup?
<RogueX> I installed Nvidia drivers
<Hobbsee> RogueX: install kscreensaver-xsavers
<RogueX> Hobbsee: I have those installed
<Hobbsee> RogueX: sure?  got rss-glx installed as well?
<Hobbsee> if you've got those two installed, add xscreensaver-gl, and restart the system settings.
<neuron_> is there any way of restoring a folder without a backup?
<timonator> v3ctor: the error didnt prevent me from printing, it works now, thanks!
<gemidjy> When I use 'fglrx' as driver (ati 9200, kubuntu dapper), and type 'glxinfo
<v3ctor> neuron_: did you check trash:/ in konqueror?
<gemidjy> sorry
<v3ctor> timonator: great
<gemidjy> pastebin is slowwwwww
<RogueX> Hobbsee: dont have rss-glx installed
<h3sp4wn> use pastebin.co.uk
<gemidjy> When I use 'fglrx' as driver (ati 9200, kubuntu dapper), and type 'glxinfo' I get this: http://pastebin.ca/88100
<v3ctor> timonator: guess i can look foraward to my printer working  tonight ;)
<neuron_> v3ctor: i shitft deleted, so its not in there
<Hobbsee> RogueX: rss-glx provides decent openGL screensavers - you probably want to install it
<v3ctor> neuron_: then it it gone
<Hobbsee> RogueX: the screensaver stuff is very screwy.
<neuron_> darn, okay
<gemidjy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033 seems to have answer
<timonator> v3ctor: yep. and if not i can help you *lol*
<v3ctor> i will hold you to that
<timonator> v3ctor: ;)
<ranunculoid> Which package do I need to install/update to be able to play FLACs in amarok (this is driving me nuts)
<hunter> how do I give permissions so that root can open graphical programs? I keep getting this error : (Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server)
<CarNagE> I want to print something using lp but it tells me "Error - no default destination available". What can I do to use my cups-printer?
<erikson> when I use the print setup wizard is the "SMB network Windows Printer" option using Samba ?...it says in the options list that it's using the "cups' system ....is this a conflict ?
<Philip5> hunter: : xhost + (and any host can open x-apps from that user)
<Philip5> hunter: to limit it read on xhost
<hunter> xhost + root
<hunter> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Philip5> hunter: xhost isn't user based but hostbased
<svivian> !seen DaSkreech
<ubotu> I last saw DaSkreech (n=Me@208.138.25.107) 10h 47m 21s ago, quiting: Connection timed out
<RogueX> OK I installed rss-glx and xscreensaver-gl and no luck.. none of the GL screensavers work since I installed Nvidia drivers
<ranunculoid> Can someone please tell me how to play FLACs?
<charlie5> does anyone use etherboot ?
<hunter> but after I run (: xhost +) in my bash it says  Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server, Xlib: No protocol specified
<hunter> still returns that
<Philip5> hunter: are you doing it as the loged in user and not root?
<hunter> doin it in root
<RogueX> Hunter: I have been trying that too.. it has something to do with the Xhost server not listening on port 6000 anymore I thinkkkk
<Philip5> hunter: don't
<Philip5> hunter: you do it as the user that want to share X
<Philip5> or rather Xsession
<hunter> ok, just did :xhost + as normal user , but after I log in as root to run the graphical program it still return that error message
<hunter> cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Philip5> hunter: are you doing it in the same shell?
<hunter> yes
<RogueX> The Xhost server is not listening on port 6000 for security so you can not connect to it..
<h3sp4wn> Use kdesu if you need to run graphical programs as root
<hunter> I works when I do sudo <app> as normal user
<Philip5> hunter: works for me
<hunter> but not directly from root
<Philip5> should work for you :)
<hunter> weird
<timonator> unique_nickname: nice nickname
<unique_nickname> can't think of something unique
<Philip5> hunter: i login as usuall.... start konsole and type: 'xhost +' and then 'su' after that i can as root use i.e kate
<hunter> in my other shell when I run " :xhost +" it says command not gound
<hunter> found *
<Philip5> hunter: no :
<hunter> ?
<notamisfit> just xhost + no colon
<Philip5> yes
<Philip5> xhost +
<Philip5> not :xhost +
<timonator> xhost +localhost
<hunter> after xhost + returns Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<hunter> i dont know what Im doing wrong its such a simple thing
<hunter> I've done it before but can't remember
<Philip5> hunter: neither can i :)
<hunter> I restarted my shell and tried again , now it returns : acces control disbled, clients can connect from any host
<hunter> either in normal user or root
<Philip5> hunter: that's better
<Philip5> try a x app now
<ranunculoid> Does anybody know how to enable flac support?
<Philip5> ranunculoid: install flac libs?
<hunter> so do you know how to fix it?
<Philip5> hunter: doesn't it work now then?
<ranunculoid> Philip5: Which libs are those? I want to play flac in amarok
<Philip5> after that message
<lin-pio> hi
<ranunculoid> hi
<lin-pio> anyone speaking spanish or french?
<ranunculoid> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ranunculoid> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ranunculoid> :)
<hunter> yes! now it worked
<lin-pio> ubotu: merci, gracias
<ubotu> I know nothing about merci, gracias - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ranunculoid> lol
<lin-pio> XD
<hunter> I did xhost +0
<Philip5> hunter: congrats
<hunter> thanks Philip5
<Philip5> np
<RogueX> Hunter:  What did you do to get it working?
<RogueX> Or better how?
<hunter> I did a xhost +0 from normal user
<RogueX> ok then what?
<ranunculoid> It cant be hard to play FLAC in amarok, I mean it's a free format - Does nobody here know how??
<RogueX> hunter: then what?
<R3post> .
<RogueX> Philip5: ?  help?
<R3post> Witam , moe kto mi powiedzie jaka jest komenda aby zkonwertowa plik formatu .bz2 na format .deb
<alfred> rosegarden4 anyone get that to make sound?
<RogueX> hunter:?
<ranunculoid> !pl
<alfred> and not crach too
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<R3post> sory that not polish
<ranunculoid> !ru
<hunter> then its working
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<RogueX> Hunter: I did the xhost +0
<RogueX> Hunter: now what did you do?
<berub> hello. Something very strange is going on here: I locked my session (never did that before) and cannot log back in, into that session.
<hunter> nothin.. it just works now
<RogueX> Hunter: what app did you run then??
<hunter> I ran a kommander app
<hunter> but anyone works
<scott_> heym, anyone know if/how in amarok you can create smart playlists which can be put onto your ipod?
<berub> does anyone know how I can unlock that session (as root)?
<hunter> RogueX: Are you having the same problem?
<berkes> yay. found it.
<RogueX> hunter:yes
<berub> sudo killall kdesktop_lock did the trick
<hunter> RogueX: Close and open your shell, then type "xhost +0" and "xhost +1" then log in as root and try to open a graphical app
<hunter> it worked for me
<ajay> erikson: yo!
<ajay> erikson: ping
<Philip5> hunter: did he get it working too?
<JRH3K5> Say I want to run a streaming server that has password and login protection, and can be run with Windows Media Player on a remote machine.
<JRH3K5> What would you recommend I use?
<Admiral_proFTW> JRH3K5, samba?
<JRH3K5> This is a remote machine outside of the router
<Admiral_proFTW> actually no, you don't want samba
<JRH3K5> Though I do have Samba configured
<Admiral_proFTW> maybe Apache
<v3ctor> apache + .htaccess ?
<JRH3K5> I basically want to be able to set a playlist running, go to work, and use WMP to listen to the playlist
<JohnFlux> JRH3K5: I think amarok supports streaming
<mads_> can someone please tell me from step to step , how i manage to reinstall my win os , what i need help for is to make a good partion. I have tried much , but always ends up with the same result : grub , error 17 , when win is trying to boot after reinstall. i have absolute nothing on my hd that may not be deleted , so a format would do it too, i just dont know how. have tried terminal: fdisk , but cant manage to get it to work. my plan is  to get os xp reins
<mads_> y os and then ubuntu as primary.
<mindspin> cfdisk
<mads_> what parametes must i use there after?
<mindspin> none, its interactive
<svivian> mads_: You need to install Windows first, as the first partition on the disk. Leave room for Ubuntu further out on the disk. Then install Ubuntu. It should work, and will automatically boot into Ubuntu as the primary OS
<mindspin> and kinda selfexplaining
<dr_willis> leave a section of the hard drive unallocated - and the isntaller should see and partition/set that size up.
<sproingie> anyone know how to make drag-and-drop from konqueror work in digikam?
<sproingie> it gives me all kinds of errors about unknown protocols
<mads_> okay, thanks , i give it a shot. hope it will work. Have a good eve.
<xero> can anyone help me with wpa_supplicant? i've installed it, but it just couldn't connect because of the authentication timeout
<sproingie> oh hey now it doesn't give me errors, but silently does nothing
<Philip5> JRH3K5: i would check out a streamer engine like icecast, shoutcast or litestream... maybe have a look at muse too
<Philip5> or a mod to apache would do it too
<mads_> when i do cfdisk it replies Fatal Error , cant open device
<thomas> java-package problem: i cant find the the package! universe and multiverse is enebled :/
<thomas> i am using 6.06 lts
<mads_> so if i start all over : first i install ubuntu yes? how must i set up the partion so that os xp will se it when i want to install it again ?
<Cntryboy> To use xgl what exactly is xserver-xgl package
<Philip5> thomas: which java package?
<mads_> i could relly need to get back the option to boot xp , so i need to get a clean disk that wont have any interfearing software on it. i cant get xp to boot anymore due to the install of ubuntu. doing a reinstall of xp results in an error 17 when i try to boot it .
<thomas> Philip5: "java-package" for fakeroot make-jpkg jdk....
<thomas> Philip5: "java-package" for fakeroot make-jpkg jdk*.bin
<Philip5> thomas: is it suns jdk you want?
<svivian> mads_: You need to install Windows first, as the first partition on the disk. Leave room for Ubuntu further out on the disk. Then install Ubuntu. It should work, and will automatically boot into Ubuntu as the primary OS
<thomas> Philip5: yes, the sund jdk
<svivian> mads_: XP doesn't like to know that there are any other OS on the disk. That's why it has to go in first on a clean disk
<thomas> -d
<Philip5> thomas: apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<mads_> must i reinstall ubuntu first make some partions there like fat32 and nf.. and then from ubuntu choose cfdisk those ? i have tried partion it before hoping xp would see it as an individual disk , but it only offered me to install on entire internal hd, and i did accept that, but then it is that it comes with error 17. when i install win it doesnt offer me any partion it is sort of a "recovery" install 4*disk . ok so if i install xp and then ubuntu , then yo
<mads_> an if i decide not to swipe the whole hd when installing ubuntu ? what must i chose in the partion setup in ubuntu install then ?
<Philip5> thomas: and they are in multiverse so you need to have that enabled in source.list
<mads_> i cant boox xp even thoug i choose to make a complete swipe off
<thomas> Philip5: thank you
<svivian> mads_: Put the XP install CD in, boot into setup. Format the drive. Then, using the utilities in Windows setup, make a partition on the blank disk for XP. Leave room for your later Ubuntu install, but don't format that space. Then install XP. Once XP is in and running, load Ubuntu. You can format the Linux partitions through it. GRUB should see XP, and automatically include it in the boot menu
<Philip5> thomas: np
<mads_> booting xp cd leaves me only with one option : recovery. it doesnt let me manuelly set up anything , and wehn i reboot it ends with grub error 17. option alt+f10 doesnt work. im sorry to be a burden , but  i have installed and uninstalled ubuntu and xp so many many times the last 1,2 day.
<svivian> mads_: Do you have a real XP Cd or is it the OEM cd from your PC manufacturer
<mads_> the last
<mads_> it was preinstalld and offered me to make a back up 1st time i ran it
<svivian> mads_: That's going to make it harder. You'll probably need a bootable disk utility that can go in and divide up the disk. Alternatively, you can buy a second hard drive, let the OEM CD use up the original drive (as it almost certainly will), then put in the new HD, start the Ubuntu install, and put Ubuntu on the new HD
<slow-motion> hallo
<mads_> well i have an external hd with room enough for ubuntu . my problem is that i cant make the xp work at all. it does say source and target : fat 32 etc , and it does clean allmost everything from the disk , but then when i have installed xp , press ok to reboot it is coming with the Error 17.
<svivian> mads_: is there a particular reason you still want to hang onto Windows?
<mads_> hehe
<Kristophe> hi everybody, I have lots of photos, and want to print them easily 2 photos per page... Is there anything simpler than kword/ooffice out there??
<mads_> well i must admit that i do like the ubuntu very much , i still would like to have the option of using windows too. after all i have a rather big collection of programs to it (tes mainly freeware but wellsorted) , and i think it will give my selfesteem a boost to actually know what im doing now and then + the fact that , well im never afraid of crashing my com , but i would be prouder of myself if i actually could get it back to somekind normal
<svivian> mads_: the easiest thing might be to download a floppy image of a 98 boot disk. That should have fdisk on it which you can use to truly wipe the HD. Then you can do a clean install of XP. I suspect the old MBR is hosed on your disk, so you will need to completely wipe it and reinstall. Once you have a good Windows MBR, you can do the Ubuntu install, and GRUB will properly take over the MBR without breaking it.
<mads_> ok is thre an image burner in the full package ? i can ofcourse hear if one of the ppl i know has an old win 98 install cd.
<mads_> but im glad to hear it is so complicated, it indicated that i probably havent done anything wrong except chosing wrong install setup the 1st tie. think i will leave it for now , using the ubuntu throug out the weekend and see how it goes. its just that i dont even know how to install programs plugins codecs or anything what so ever
<timonator> how do i downgrade a packet with adept?
<mads_> ok so i will get the best out of it ..
<mads_> if i would like to watch an divx or xvid then i must get some codecs or plugins, how do i install those ? i mean there is not an executeable file along is there ? im comparing to eg klite codec pack .
<mads_> :] 
<Hawkwind> mads_: Use apt-get install
<mads_> doesnt ubuntu support extended desktop (dual screen) ?
<mads_> ok thanks
<Hawkwind> mads_: For example, apt-get install w32codecs and so on
<mads_> i write it down on a paper
<Hawkwind> mads_: Yes.  I have dual screens with Nvidia
<h3sp4wn> mads_: which driver ?
<mads_> where do i see that ?
<ThunderStruck> Hawkwind: when did w32codecs get into apt?
<mads_> the driver*
<mads_> i mean it worked ok on os xp
<Hawkwind> ThunderStruck: It's in PLF and always has been
<ThunderStruck> ah yes not an official one sorry
<Hawkwind> PLF is official in many ways.  It's just not legal to put it into the distro itself
<mads_> hey
<Hawkwind> mads_: Do you have an ATI or Nvidia card ?
<mads_> i would think ATI
<mads_> sounds more familiar
<Hawkwind> Well you need to know for sure what card you have.
<mads_> the link www.mplayerhq.hu that popped up when i first ran caffeine player does it offer w32 codecs ?
<mads_> ok hang on i find the manual to the com and check
<mads_> sorry bout the spam diddnt intend to
<recklessv> mads_: might be easier for you to just use easyubuntu to install what you need
<mads_> ok is it an option here in ubuntu ? i chose add progs and selected about all except the games
<recklessv> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<mads_> i think my card is intel gma 900
<mads_> thanks
<mads_> its like the driver installed doesnt recognize my external monitor , the resoulution is very low without option to change it.
<okto> hello all
<okto> does anyone use xine-ui in Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<okto> My xine-ui menu fonts is too large..i can't find any way to change it
<thomas> bye
<mads_> thanks
<okto> I tried xine-ui in Knoppix live cd and the fonts is smaller....i've looked at the config but no entry whatsoever about the menu fonts
<qwertybob> ive got konqueror crashing anytime i click on a link
<Pupeno> I know there's a cups running on some ip on my network, but I don't remember the ip (and I don't have access to that computer). How can I find it ?
<qwertybob> should i use 64 version of kubuntu or will 32 bit version work about same on amd?
<mads_> ok , im off for supper. I am looking forward to learn the system better :]  . BBL
<mads_> thanks for all the help
<qwertybob> it seems any of the links in cnn crash konqueror
<Pupeno> does anybody know off-hand how to map a network and find out all the ips with port 661 open (with nmap or something like that).
<hunter> whats the proper way of accessing a cdrom on kubuntu?
<mads_> one more ting , safe removal of hardware (ext. hd's usb mem sticks etc.) is there any option of that ?
<hunter> is there a way of mounting it without being root?
<hunter> anyone?
<hunter> after inserting the disc in the drive it doesnt show up in my media list
<dr_willis> odd. it should pop up a window.
<hunter> I guess kubuntu doesn't come with automount am I right?
<hunter> well it didn't do anything
<okto> Hello.....anyone use xine-ui in Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<okto> My xine-ui menu fonts is too large..i can't find any way to change it
<okto> i've looked at the config but no entry whatsoever about the menu fonts
<hunter> okto: try installing totem-xine
<h3sp4wn> mads_: Safe removal ? If you don't unmount it you will lose data
<dr_willis> it hoya could always edit the fstab and mount it manually
<okto> that is for totem right? I prefer xine-ui
<okto> hunter: that is for totem right? I prefer xine-ui
<mads_> ok i see , it is the last option when i right cliick on a device yes ? i run danish language set up
<hunter> okto: yes
<hunter> that bad point is that it will probably need gnome libs
<okto> xine-ui in knoppix is much better, smaller and proportional fonts
<hunter> okto: I agree
<okto> hunter: are you using breezy or dapper, default breezy known to have this problem, not dapper
<hunter> okto: how did you install it?
<londondave> hi all, I get a problem now and then with ktorrent, sometimes it creates 15 or kioslaves. the hard drive races and the system freezes up?
<hunter> okto: well I got the latest version I guess its dapper right?
<okto> hunter: i installed it apt-get install xine-ui from konsole
<hunter> okto: I just installed that way here and its all fine.. try removing any hidden file of xine from your home user and install it again
<qwertybob> can anyone confirm if clicking on links on cnn casues konqueror crash?
<qwertybob> i just upgraded motherboard and cpu to AMD 64
<hunter> okto: maybe its not a problem with xine-ui at all
<okto> hunter: i've tried to install it many times but the fonts in the menu is still too big, if you click the menu--settings--setup you see that the fonts takes too much space, at least in my case
<okto> qwertybob: i confirmed, it crashed big time
<qwertybob> i know cnn.com links go to offsite
<qwertybob> okto: its because it loads images from outside server
<qwertybob> i think
<hunter> okto: yes it looks little weird here 2 but its readable
<qwertybob> okto: somehow i need to enable outside image links
<hunter> I can't mount my cd could anyone help me?
<hunter> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<hunter> after : m
<hunter> mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0/
<okto> hunter: now you see it, it looks better in Knoppis, even in Xandros...is xine-ui is gtk or gtk+ app?
<okto> hunter: put "t-  iso9660" also
<hunter> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc
<okto> hunter: did u use ..mount /dev/hdxx /media/cdrom0 -t iso9660...type mount in konsole to check
<hunter> okto: Im not sure but if you change its settings the fonts will probably go back to normal
<hunter> okto: yes I did
<hunter> okto: the fstab line is like this: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<hunter> okto: its a dvd burner but i guess it doesnt metter
<hunter> okto: Is your linux ubuntu or kubuntu?
<hunter> okto: In gnome I guess its alrite but here in kde it sounds dead
<okto> hunter;  mine is like this /dev/hdc  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0 0 and its the only cdrom...i have kubuntu
<hunter> okto: And does it work fine there?
<okto> if you have the ubuntu/kubuntu in the same machine the program to mount/umount is the same for both, so i guess there should be no problem in kubuntu if you have it ok in gnome
<hunter> okto: I upgraded konqueror so maybe its something to do with that.. I will reboot my system and see what happens..
<hunter> okto:thanks anyway
<okto> hunter: no problem, try to access system menu in kicker and click storage media, that is where your media should show up, diskettes, cdrom , usb disk, etc...clicking them will automatically mount and open the media in konqueror, you can also right click to moutn or umount
<angasule> !qt4
<ubotu> I know nothing about qt4 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<angasule> are there any issues about installing qt4 on dapper? I see a long list of bugs but none seem too problematic (I want to use pyqt4)
<hunter> okto: now its working :)
<okto> hunter: after u upgrade konqueror..or?
<hunter> nope... i guess it wasn't working because I upgraded konqueror but didn't restart it
<okto> anyone with the fix to xine-ui menu fonts being too big?
<hunter> but now its up to date and working normally
<okto> hunter: good then
<angasule> are there any issues about installing qt4 on dapper? I see a long list of bugs but none seem too problematic (I want to use pyqt4)
<ubuntu> hola
<agh> hola
<agh> creo k no hay ningun espaol
<agh> goodbye
<arso> hello
<arso> i need help
<notamisfit> any help in particular?
<raymond_> yes?
<raymond_> wha's rong?
<arso> umm
<arso> i had this problem last week some guy helped me, it worked
<arso> now its back
<felix_e> riddell: koffice-latest still points to 1.5.1 - thanks :)
<arso> access denied on one of my partitions
<arso> does konverrsation keep logs?
<notamisfit> which partition, which user, and what are the permissions?
<peter84> Hi there. Ive played a little with the kubuntu live cd. And i cant seem to find a wlan aplet similar to the one in ubuntu. Is it just me not looking?
<arso> hdb5    ,  donno about the rest
<notamisfit> peter84: should be in KDE-menu>internet near the bottom
<aldo> Hi. Do you know how to restore the classic Ubuntu boot screen after installation of Kubuntu desktop?
<peter84> An applet that stays in the bottom besides the clock?
<notamisfit> not sure
<arso> notamisfit:  so
<notamisfit> arso: have you tried to mount it by hand?
<peter84> Its no problem setting up the card and get it running. But i kinda like, to have an applet telling me the strength of the signal
<arso> notamisfit:  no
<notamisfit> give it a shot example: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5
<notamisfit> all the kernel stuff, obviously, and alsa if you've got it built-in
<peter84> Ohh and another thing. If i run install kde to in my ubuntu system, is there a way to remove all installed libs and stuff if i dont want it? I should use apptitude right?
<h3sp4wn> peter84: If you install kubuntu-desktop with aptitude
<h3sp4wn> peter84: Then remove it (with aptitude) it will take most of the stuff away
<peter84> most??
<h3sp4wn> It will leave .kde in your home directory
<notamisfit> rm -r takes care of that quite well
<peter84> :-)
<peter84> kay
<wilfredH> has anyone had any probs with the new koffice? it's asking for an updated version of kdelibs although mine is the latest available
<peter84> you have been most helpfull thanks
<h3sp4wn> peter84: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop (to remove sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop)
<peter84> Thanks
<h3sp4wn> aptitude remove leaves configuration files whereas purge deletes them
<teknoprep> hey whats up fruitcakes
<peter84> kay
<teknoprep> de
<teknoprep> e
<peter84> The only thing i hate, is that i fills the menus in Gnome'
<peter84> Have to clean up:-)
<teknoprep> how do i install a tgz ?
<Kadran> hi how to assign a gateway in ifconfig, and how to relode the network?
<charlie5> is there a way to get vendor info about an installed network card ?
<Kadran> teknoprep: try to use kompile, it is easy
<Kadran> charlie5: i guess macchanger can go it
<charlie5> Kadran: thanks ... i'll try it out
<Kadran> charlie5: you can also google for the firset xx:xx:xx
<Kadran> they define the vendor
<Kadran> from the left
<charlie5> Kadran: ah, that might be easier ... i don't seem to have macchanger
<Kadran> charlie5: if you want it 'sudo apt-get install macchanger'
<charlie5> Kadran: thanks again ... i'm trying to work out the ether cards chipset for use with etherboot
<RandomDude15> hey alain
<alain2k5> hey
<RandomDude15> need help with anything?
<alain2k5> yes, my sound doesnt work..
<alain2k5> and i cant seem to find alsa in adept
<alain2k5> or oss
<RandomDude15> hmmm.
<alain2k5> anyone help?
<arso> when i try to unmound the drive i get "hdb5 is busy'"
<RandomDude15> what kind of soundcard do you have?
<alain2k5> Realtek AC'97
<arso> anyone
<Kristophe> Anybody knows how to print lots of pictures, 2 per page, without having to do it page per page in oofice?
<RandomDude15> so do I and I've never hda to install drivers
<RandomDude15> *had
<RandomDude15> expect in arch
<alain2k5> chris h/o
<alain2k5> you are not helping
<alain2k5> :-p
<RandomDude15> the other people should
<Wharf> Hi there.
<Wharf> Anyone know for a realy fast server i can download kubuntu dvd from?
<Wharf> At about 500KBPS
<h3sp4wn> Wharf: Where are you located ?
<Wharf> UK bud
<Wharf> Does it realy make a diffrence what country you download from?
<Wharf> United kindon
<Wharf> kingdom*
<h3sp4wn> Of course it does
<Wharf> Affects speed?
<h3sp4wn> uk mirror service (i can get 3.2 megabytes per second from there - on a shell account)
<Philip5> Wharf: sunet.se are usually pretty fast
<Philip5> alain2k5: have you solved your problem?
<Wharf> DO YOU HAVE A URL BY ANY CHANCE?
<Wharf> -caps
<Wharf> sorry
<Wharf> mistake
<arso> someone please help me
<arso> access denied when i copy/paste from a certain partition
<Philip5> Wharf: how fast is this uk site then? http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/6.06/release/kubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso
<londondave> arso: say that again, what are you trying to do
<Philip5> arso: then you don't have permission to do it as that user
<arso> londondave:  hello, when i copy a file from a certain partition (hdb5) and paste it onto any other partition
<arso> i get access denied
<arso> Philip5:  so how do we deal with that
<arso> i wont it to be accessible to all users
<Wharf> Philip5, didn't work for me
<Philip5> arso: which dir are you trying to do it in?
<arso> wat do u mean
<Philip5> which directory are you trying to alter files in?
<Philip5> might be a reason that is't secured
<arso> anywhere in the partition
<arso> the whole partition
<londondave> arso: I can copy from win xp to linux should be just the same like 'cp /media/win_xp/theFile ./'
<Wharf> that server kept timing out for mwe
<Wharf> me*
<arso> londondave:  sorry, i am lost :(
<Philip5> do you want it to be opened to anyone for anything? them chmod 777 /media/partition
<Philip5> them=then
<londondave> arso: how are you trying to it with a terminal like konsole
<londondave> arso: how are you trying to do the copy in konsole?
<arso> yes
<Philip5> arso: but if it's a partition that get mounted in fstab then it can have been set to be read only too... so it depends on what you are doing
<arso> "chmod 777 /mnt/hdb5" did nothing
<arso> Philip5:  so we need to edit fstab?
<londondave> arso: what command line did you use?
<arso> "chmod 777 /media/partition"
<gatekeeper> arso: paste fstab - pastebin
<arso> gatekeeper:  k,
<Philip5> arso: if you have /mnt/hdb5 in fstab look if it have a 'ro' setting
<londondave> arso: Philip5 as your answer you need to change fstab to give users permission for the partition
<arso> this is the line
<teknoprep> hmmm
<arso> " /dev/hdb5 /mnt/hdb5 auto defaults,users 0 0"
<teknoprep> my bluetooth device isn't auto recognized anymore
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> my bluetooth adapter
<teknoprep> is there a service i need to start?
<Philip5> arso: is it a linux filesystem?
<arso> yes
<arso> ext3
<arso> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<teknoprep> ?
<teknoprep> bluetooth
<teknoprep> anyone use it?
<arso> gatekeeper:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18018 there
<londondave> how do you paste to the pastebin, is it a website?
<arso> ya
<arso> just go to the link, pretty straight forward
<abattoir> teknoprep: kbluetoothd
<Philip5> arso: what do you get with ls -l /mnt/hdb5 ?
<arso> command not found
<Philip5> you must have the ls command
<arso> woops
<eniac_petrov> Friends, I have found project for other Distro CD's shipping - http://free.thelinuxstore.ca
<arso> fixed it
<Philip5> arso: hehe, what did you do?
<arso> ok i get a huge list
<arso> forgot "ls" :P
<arso> so now wat?
<Philip5> arso: give me a few lines in private
<arso> private how?
<arso> i am not registered
<Philip5> ./msg Philip5 some lines
<Philip5> without the .
<arso> ]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<arso> u use msn? or yahoo or any of those
<arso> gaim
<arso> oh screw it "drwxr-xr-x  2 arso root      4096 2006-06-30 16:23 WUTemp" heres one line
<Philip5> arso: try this first... chmod -R 777 /mnt/hdb5
<Philip5> as root
<arso> "sudo -u" ?
<Tommy2k4> how can i make a html file of my audio playlist (m3u or other)
<arso>  -su
<Philip5> arso: sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/hdb5
<arso> ok
<arso> its done
<Philip5> try to past now
<Philip5> paste
<arso> nope
<arso> don work
<arso> Philip5:  it did not work
<Philip5> ok
<gatekeeper> arso: is  /dev/hdb5 a hard disk, ie partition *will* always be ext3?
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: amarok?
<arso> its a partition on a harddisk , always ext3 i guess
<Tommy2k4> kaffeine
<Tommy2k4> amarok is fine i guess though
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: oh, because amarok has a playlist2html script...
<arso> gatekeeper:  i didnt get that, but its ext3, and its gonna stay that way
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: Tools->Script Manager->General
<Tommy2k4> ty
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: click about for more info, to see if thats what you need
<gatekeeper> arso: Philip5; pointless being auto should be ext3 in fstab, no idea if that is part of the problem
<arso> so should we change that
<arso> wow i just found out that all the drives get access denied
<gatekeeper> arso: I would and reboot, what do you think Philip5?
<Agiofws> hello is there  the executable  xorgconfig in Kubuntu ?
<Philip5> gatekeeper: in his case i would think it's easier than remounting :)
<Leafw> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Philip5> arso: try to reboot
<gatekeeper> arso: all the ones with auto or all period?
<arso>  like this then "/dev/hdb5 /mnt/hdb5 ext3 defaults,users 0 0
<arso> \all auto
<abattoir> Agiofws: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<gatekeeper> arso: yep
<arso> ok then
<arso> brb
<arso>  restart
<gemidjy> xorg-fglrx actually is the free driver for ATI or it is the proprietary ?
<Agiofws> abattoir,   xorgconfig <--- is there such an app ?
<gatekeeper> Philip5: will see if this is a lucky guess :-)
<ajayc> hi guys
<ajayc> v3ctor: hi
<teknoprep> WTF
<ajayc> hi teknoprep
<abattoir> Agiofws: not that i am aware of... the command i gave is for configuring x
<teknoprep> i put the kubuntu cd in and boot from that
<teknoprep> my bluetooth device starts right up
<teknoprep> but
<teknoprep> with my installed version
<teknoprep> its not working
<abattoir> teknoprep: kbluetoothd worked?
<ajayc> teknoprep: the site for the distro is up please tell me ur views http://ajay.chahar.googlepages.com
<teknoprep> yup
<teknoprep> the bluetooth device isn't even blinking blue now
<teknoprep> it was in kubuntu cd .. but not on my install
<Philip5> gatekeeper: we can always hope... not that easy to know what others are doing... sometimes they have done something really strange and it's hard to figure what as you would never do it yourself :)
<ajayc> teknoprep: man please tell me ur views
<teknoprep> ?
<arso> gonna try now
<teknoprep> not now ajayc
<teknoprep> what is the bluetooth service?
<gatekeeper> Philip5: yes had that problem before, even with code I have written :-)
<arso> still access  denied
<Philip5> gatekeeper: i leave him to you for a while... have to get a shower and something to eat... bbl
<Philip5> gatekeeper: lol, well that happens too
<arso> gatekeeper: Philip5 still denied :(
<arso> btw does konversation save logs on default?
<Philip5> arso: can we see you fstab as a binpaste?
<arso> sure
<abattoir> teknoprep: sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils start
<ajayc> anyone else interested to comment?
<coma> why is using kubuntu so stimulating?
<teknoprep> abattoir: already did that
<arso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> teknoprep: and bluetooth:/ does not recognise your device?
<fre1> coma: because you want to run tell your friends :)
<fre1> coma: go for it! :)
<teknoprep> my device isn't even blinking
<arso> gatekeeper: Philip5 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18020
<teknoprep> like my usb bluetooth adapter
<ajayc> teknoprep: man just once man please
<ajayc> :P
<teknoprep> it usually blinks blue light when its hooked up and running
<teknoprep> ajayc: not now
<Philip5> arso: i'll have a look
<arso> Philip5:  thanx
<teknoprep> hey i'll brb
<arso> Philip5:  so does koversation keep logs :D
<fre1> ajayc: man you should do some work and then do the presentation page :)
<ajayc> hahaha
<ajayc> fre1: u saw it?
<fre1> ajayc: i saw a web page designed in 5min :)
<ajayc> well waddya expect with googlepages :P
<Philip5> arso: /dev/hdb5 is duplicated
<ajayc> btw fre1 u know any good free host?
<fre1> ajayc: i dunno... some work proving this is not vaporware ? :)
<Philip5> arso: and remove the 'users' option
<arso> Philip5:  no its not, hdB5 hdD5
<teknoprep> i have installed so much crap
<teknoprep> i am just going to reinstall
<ajayc> fre1: man i want some good host
<arso> Philip5:  removed "users: from all
<Philip5> arso: oh... my bad
<ajayc> fre1: the work has started just want a host
<fre1> ajayc: nope i dont know one in particular
<galorin> I'm having troubles installing and starting vmware-player, AMD64.  "Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before running this script."  I try loading it with sudo modprobe vmnet but it says "module not found"
<fre1> ajayc: my advice is 'focus on doing the actual work more that on the webpage' :)
<crazy_penguin> good evening to all!
<Philip5> arso: yes... there is no point in that what i can see.. and set 'defaults 0 2' instead
<ajayc> fre1: i am focussing but we need a webpage dont we
<ajayc> crazy_penguin: good evening
<fre1> ajayc: not now
<arso> Philip5:  ok
<gatekeeper> crazy_penguin: evening
<ajayc> fre1: then? after everything is over?
<arso> Philip5:  no disrespect, but , u know wat ur doing right?
<fre1> ajayc: when you have some work done which proove it is not vaporware
<Philip5> arso: yes
<arso> Philip5:  great :D
<ajayc> fre1: it is not we already  started man :)
<Philip5> arso: are you still getting accessed denied in home dir?
<fre1> ajayc: it is exactly what im trying to tell you since the begining :)
<Philip5> arso: or just in /mnt/* ?
<arso> Philip5:  i'll save fstab and check
<fre1> ajayc: but im just 1 personn on the internet, you dont have to listen to me :)
<ajayc> fre1: so that is what i am saying it aint vaporware cos we have started and almost halfway through it
<Philip5> arso: you need to remount to make the effect
<arso> oh
<ajayc> fre1: no problem ur comments matter too :)
<arso> ok
<arso> so how do i unmount/remound all without restart
<ajayc> adios for now!
<fre1> ajayc: ok so if it is not waporware, and you actually did the work, to find a web host is the easy part :)
<Philip5> arso: either restart or 'sudo umount /mnt/hdb5' and then 'sudo mount /mnt/hdb5'
<fre1> Ajayc, may people are hosting project like that for free. e.g. sourceforge and co
<galorin> grr... what you mean not found.. I'm looking right at you vmnet!
<fre1> may=many
<arso> Philip5:  i'll restart
<Philip5> arso: hehe, ok
<Philip5> gatekeeper: this can be interesting
<abattoir> fre1: he has left :P
<gatekeeper> Philip5: you probable know more than me so it's interesting to watch :-)
<Philip5> gatekeeper: well i don't program i just admin some stuff
<fre1> abattoir: damn! :)
<Philip5> not professionally though
<abattoir> fre1: lol
<londondave> Philip5: you do linux admin?
<mads_> a quick one : an simular command to ipconfig (/all) ?
<abattoir> fre1: i'm sure you'd miss him ;)
<londondave> ifconfig
<gatekeeper> Philip5: haven't got round to linux programing yet, only on windows at the moment, but when the winter comes I will probable have a go :-)
<Philip5> londondave: not professionally... just my own server
<mads_> thanks =] 
<arso> Philip5:  i think we messed up fstab
<Philip5> arso: what now?
<arso> Philip5:  during boot up i got "bad format in fstab line x" a few times
<Philip5> arso: past what you have now
<arso> then kde didnt load up, had to type "control-d"
<Philip5> arso: paste fstab in pastebin
<arso> Philip5:  sure
<arso> !paste arso
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste arso - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<arso> Philip5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18023
<londondave> gatekeeper: what sort of apps do you progam
<Philip5> arso: the problem is that you have 'defaults,' which is wrong remove the ','
<arso> Philip5:
<arso>  /dev/hdb5 /mnt/hdb5 ext3 defaults 0 2
<gatekeeper> londondave: work for a GIS company www.strumap.co.uk
<Philip5> arso: yes that should work
<arso> brb restart
<qwertybob> im having a problem nvidia kernel module 7174 but x module 8762 mismatch?
<Philip5> gatekeeper: i hope he have created those directories in /mnt/ that he try to mount in
<londondave> gatekeeper: what does the strumap app do?
<londondave> i thought kubuntu used /media for partitions?
<gatekeeper> Philip5: me to, thought it was the ',' that might be doing the damage
<londondave> mind u whats in a name media/mnt lol
<Philip5> gatekeeper: well that too... and i'm not sure you are allowed to have a empty line like he have in line 8 but you must have a empty last line in fstab... maybe his system think it's end of lines after line 7
<gatekeeper> londondave: utility companies use it for their pipework, planing and doing work, analysis and loads of other things
<Philip5> gatekeeper: that is what we'll see if it doesn't work for him :)
<gatekeeper> Philip5: interesting, like I said you know more than I do :-)
<hartmut> hallo
<Philip5> gatekeeper: we'll see about that
<root__> Philip5:  everything is pretty much fucked up
<arso> i am arso
<ThunderStruck> !language
<arso> lol
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arso> at checking all filesystems
<Philip5> arso: what now?
<arso> bad format at line 2/3/8
<arso> wouldnt load x, i had to "startx"
<arso> now everything is back to default
<arso> shortcuts gone and everything
<arso> good news is, i can paste
<arso> i have access
<arso> coz i am root i think
<Philip5> arso: what can you access?
<arso> everything?
<arso> and paste anywhere with no access denied
<londondave> arso: ur playing with the file systems, make sure there are no errors in fstab and that the directories in /mnt exist
<arso> its "fstab" that we changed
<Philip5> arso: also have no empty line in line 8
<Philip5> but you must have a empty last line in fstab
<arso> okay
<arso> wtf
<arso> when i go to kmenu> run command
<arso> nothing opens
<arso> alt f2
<Philip5> arso: look here... here is my working fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18024
<arso> so the "run command" wats up with that
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> i got my bluetooth mouse working
<teknoprep> had to use the shell tools to doit
<teknoprep> kbluetoothd sucks ass
<Philip5> arso: not sure if you can use space between collums or if you have to tab
<abattoir> teknoprep: heh, why?
<teknoprep> abattoir: sure it finds it
<teknoprep> abattoir: how do i pair it in kbluetoothd tho?
<arso> Philip5:  my previous fstab worked fine, besides the "copy/paste" thing
<abattoir> teknoprep: when you make a connection the first time, it asks about future pairing....
<teknoprep> where is the pairing option?
<gatekeeper> Philip5: arso:  got to run be back latter good luck!
<arso> gatekeeper:  bye
<abattoir> teknoprep: it goes into Paired Devices...
<Philip5> arso: did you have a empty line in line 8 there too?
<teknoprep> nope
<teknoprep> no paired devices
<abattoir> teknoprep: rt.click tray icon->Configure->Paired Devices
<teknoprep> under kbluetoothd
<teknoprep> nope
<teknoprep> no paired devices
<arso> Philip5:  cant get to fstab, cant access" run command"
<Philip5> arso: and are you 100% sure that you have ext3 and not ext2 or something else in those partitions?
<teknoprep> yet my bluetooth mouse is working
<arso> yes
<abattoir> teknoprep: hmmm.. my phone goes there automatically
<teknoprep> hmmm
<abattoir> teknoprep: what about bluetooth:/
<teknoprep> micosoft mouse
<teknoprep> i like it
<teknoprep> really nice
<abattoir> i assume its visible there
<teknoprep> nope
<teknoprep> only under konquerer
<Philip5> arso: can't you edit fstab now either???
<teknoprep> bluetooth:/
<arso> Philip5:   i am gonna restart
<teknoprep> i can find it there
<arso> Philip5:  no, cant open anything, games and stuff
<abattoir> teknoprep: yes, the bluetooth:/ kioslave... that's what i said :P
<teknoprep> yeah i see it there
<teknoprep> but if i double click the microsoft mouse thats there
<teknoprep> it just gives me the services
<abattoir> teknoprep: i dont remember, but isnt there an option to pair(and connect automatically) there?
<teknoprep> do i have to open up the services with a special program?
<teknoprep> nope
<abattoir> teknoprep: anyway, i cant test now, dont have a dongle :(
<teknoprep> ahhh
<teknoprep> my dongle is fubar
<teknoprep> never buy a kensington one
<teknoprep> i have had many problems with them
<abattoir> teknoprep: i have a generic one, w/ no name on it :P, works brilliantly
<arso> ok
<arso> i can edit fstab now
<arso> 2/3/8 line wrong format
<ryanakca_> I have konsole running to vt7...ctrl-alt-f7... but Xorg seems to be frosen.. I'm on tty1... ctrl-alt-f1.... is there a way for me to take over the konsole Terminal 1... (first tab) from tty1?
<arso> Philip5:  u there man
<Philip5> arso: ok... first of all... use tab to space between the settings you have written for your devices and remove the empty line at line 8
<arso> Philip5:  could u do me a great favor and do it for me? coz i don wanna mess anything up
<Philip5> arso: ok
<arso> i'll link u now, or do u have my fstab?
<arso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Agiofws> how can someone install kde on his ubuntu formthe cd ?
<Agiofws> how can someone install kde on his ubuntu from the cd ?
<arso> Philip5:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18026
<abattoir> Agiofws: You cant, from the Ubuntu CD
<ThunderStruck> Agiofws: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Agiofws> fromthe kubuntu cd
<ThunderStruck> Agiofws: you can from the ubuntu cd
<abattoir> ThunderStruck: you can?
<ThunderStruck> abattoir: i have kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu/edubuntu all installed fro ubuntu disk
<ThunderStruck> well with repos ebabled
<ThunderStruck> enabled
<abattoir> ThunderStruck: i think he wants to install KDE from the Ubuntu CD on a ubuntu system which he already has installed
<abattoir> which afaik is not possible
<ThunderStruck> kubuntu is in universe repo might beable to add universe repo to cd sources (if desktopcd)
<ThunderStruck> Agiofws: why from cd?
<ThunderStruck> Agiofws: why not use internet to grab the packages using apt-get
<Agiofws> maybe tha guy i'm tryingto help doesnot have net
<arso> Philip5:  hows it going buddy
<abattoir> Agiofws: i think you can add the cd as a repository... and then install 'kubuntu-desktop' from it
<Philip5> arso: i'll give you a pastbin soon
<abattoir> Agiofws: provided, its a kubuntu CD
<arso> Philip5:  thanx a lot :)
<Agiofws> it is
<Agiofws> abattoir,  would you know how to0 add the cd to the repository
<hunter> how do I configure my internet here?
<Philip5> arso: found one more thing... in this one you have mounting for /dev/hdd6 to both swap and /mnt/hdd6 is the last one trully right?
<abattoir> Agiofws: i'll look it up.. but there should be a default entry for the Ubuntu one, must not be hard to change that to kubuntu
<hunter> is there a graphical app that shows the interfaces of my ethernet?
<Kevin_Jim> HELP plz
<arso> Philip5:  sorry didnt get that
<Kevin_Jim> the X server is almost destroed
<teknoprep> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Kevin_Jim> can i repear the system via the CD o Kubuntu ?
<centyx> hunter: knemo
<Philip5> arso: the settings you have in fstab now tries to mount /dev/hdd6 as both a swap file and as a ext3 file system
<arso> Philip5:  ohh
<arso> Philip5:  i see, so did u fix that
<Philip5> arso: i will if you tell me if it's trully a swapfile
<abattoir> Agiofws: i think apt-cdrom is what you are looking for
<Kevin_Jim> can someone help me ?
<Philip5> arso: or is your swap somewhere else?
<arso> Philip5: i dont know ...
<Philip5> arso: :)
<Kevin_Jim> plz ?
<arso> Philip5:  maybe we should "auto" them
<Kevin_Jim> someone help me if you will
<Philip5> arso: if it's a swap then it need other settings
<mads_> in the irc clien konversation , isnt it possible to choose where to store the recieved dcc's ?
<arso> i dont think its the swap
<arso> cos with my previous settings, it had the regular settings of an ext3
<Philip5> arso: so where is your swap?
<abattoir> mads_: Configure->Behaviour->DCC
<arso> Philip5: i dont know :P, but i have one
<mads_> in the menu in this client ?
<abattoir> mads_: Settings->Configure Konversation->Behaviour->DCC
<DarkAudit> grr... firestarter won't let me run mdns-scan
<mads_> Great , thanks
<martinjh99> Where do I report bugs in latest Koffice 1.5.2 packages??
<teknoprep> why is Cedega looking for /dev/snd/seq ?
<Philip5> arso: type: sudo fdisk /dev/hdd
<Philip5> arso: the press 'p'
<martinjh99> Arso try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd - Only lists partitions then...
<Philip5> arso: what does it tell you that /dev/hdd6 is?
<arso> Philip5: "hdd5" is swap
<Philip5> arso: ok
<Philip5> arso: and /dev/hdd6 is a linux files system?
<arso> yes
<arso> linux
<Philip5> arso: ok that's better
<martinjh99> Where do I report bugs in latest Koffice 1.5.2 packages??
<abattoir> martinjh99: a problem w/ packaging or w/ koffice?
<eniac_petrov> in koffice site
<eniac_petrov> search in google. maybe is in sf.net
<abattoir> martinjh99: bugs.kde.org, if the latter
<eniac_petrov> oh, koffice for ubuntu?
<martinjh99> Not sure - Think its a packaging problem see  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18028
<svivian> !seen DaSkreech
<ubotu> I last saw DaSkreech (n=Me@208.138.25.107) 15h 45m 30s ago, quiting: Connection timed out
<martinjh99> Eniac Koffice 1.5.2 which riddell kindly supplies...
<Philip5> arso: have a look at this one that should be working and yours: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18031
<arso> ok
<abattoir> martinjh99: i guess its launchpad then
<spoti> hey guys! sometimes I get an error in amarok: xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers...I have to manually change the engine to xine...sometimes it works sometimes the same error...
<Philip5> arso: don't forget that there must be an empty last line
<abattoir> martinjh99: https://launchpad.net/malone
<spoti> can you help me?
<Philip5> arso: just to make sure.... don't paste line numbers... :)
<martinjh99> :) I'm having trouble finding out where abouts in launchpad/malone I should be looking.  Just tried to have a look and the only version of KOffice I could find is 1.4x
<arso> Philip5:  ok sure :)
<martinjh99> Abbatoir Malone says that KOffice does not use Malone as BTS...
<Agiofws> abattoir,  the thing is tha when he starts up kde he gets  ONLY a small firefox icon  and no kde menu or K-menu can he fix this ?
<Philip5> arso: i have to take a shower... try that one and reboot
<abattoir> martinjh99: hmmm i find lots of 1.5.x bugs under 1.4 series, so i guess you could file it there
<arso> Philip5:  ok
<arso> Philip5:  hurry back :P
<martinjh99> Abbatoir Malone says that KOffice does not use Malone as BTS...
<abattoir> Agiofws: 'he' can try starting the panel manually (kicker) or through a konsole
<poseidon> I need help with playing midi files
<Agiofws> abattoir,  what do you mean ?
<abattoir> martinjh99: i'm not sure about that, but if you suspect it being  a packaging problem i guess malone is where it goes
<Kevin_Jim> hey guys my bar saw's only the firefox icon the rest of them as well as the kmenu just desapier
<Agiofws> what commmand is it kmenu ?
<abattoir> Agiofws: the panel is the taskbar type of thing ;)
<martinjh99> :) Yeah your probably right abbattoir but I can't seem to find out where I can report in there...
<abattoir> Agiofws: Alt+F1
<czeksita> my previous session is broke and i would like to force kde to start with new session. how can i do that? where are files with sesion that i should delete?
<Agiofws> alt+f1 and then what ?
<abattoir> martinjh99: i agree, it is kinda confusing ;)
<Agiofws> abattoir,  how do you start the panel ?
<martinjh99> czekista> rm -fr .kde in your $HOME
<abattoir> Agiofws: that gets the Kmenu menu, 'kicker' would start the 'taskbar' which has the kmenu button
<abattoir> Agiofws: 'kicker'
<abattoir> martinjh99: one sec
<czeksita> martinjh99: i don't want to remove all my settings :/
<czeksita> i just would like to remove previous seesion :/
<martinjh99> czesikta> Ah No idea then I'm afraid.
<Agiofws> abattoir,  should he remove the .kde ? in his home ?
<czeksita> from topic on #kde: "Don't delete ~/.kde !"
<abattoir> martinjh99: i guess its bugs.kde.org then :)
<czeksita> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<czeksita> maybe i should remove the whole home? ;)
<abattoir> Agiofws: If he has nothing important to lose, it will be recreated, yes, so it should work
<martinjh99> abattior> Found out the place for reporting it in Launchpad/Malone...  We shall see what happens - Thanks!
<calilasseia> Hello everyone .... anyone here familiar with OpenOffice?
<Philip5> arso: have you tried it yet?
<abattoir> Agiofws: well, i didnt read what czeksita said :P
<abattoir> Agiofws: though i dont think there'd be anything wrong in doing that :P
<Agiofws> me too
<calilasseia> I'm having trouble with scripting in Openoffice Calc ....
<slow-motion> bbl
<fre1> q. fully offtopic but i dunno where to ask "where can i get information about network address/netmask/broadcast address and such when the prefix length is greater then 30 ?
<arso> Philip5:  msg me when ur back
<fre1> i take any suggestion on a better place to ask too :)
<Philip5> arso: i'm back
<Philip5> arso: but i'm about to go out and get my some food
<Philip5> arso: did it work?
<arso> Philip5:  oh welcome
<arso> Philip5:  nope
<Philip5> arso: so what now then?
<arso> Philip5:  i messed a bit with fstab
<arso> fixed lines 2/3/8
<arso> at startup it keeps not loading up
<arso> at checking all filesystems
<arso> but i think it should now, gonna restart
<arso> so brb
<arso> how long does it take u to get food?
<poseidon> how do you get /dev/sequencer up?
<Philip5> poseidon: you load a kernel module for you soundcard that support that
<poseidon> how do you do that? <_<
<arso> Philip5:  ok , loaded up fine, after i changed "ext3" to "auto
<Philip5> arso: ok
<Philip5> arso: very strange if it's in fact a ext3 system
<arso> Philip5:  but is that vital in making the access denied issue work?
<centyx> using kontact w/ imap resource for calendar/todo/contacts etc... and when it refreshes the imap folder, todos will randomly dissappear
<centyx> anyone seen that, or have any idea what could be causing it?
<Philip5> poseidon: try: 'modprobe snd-seq' for starters
<Philip5> arso: no, not really if it works now
<arso> Philip5:  so now wat do we do :(
<Philip5> arso: as long as it's not ntfs
<centyx> n/m i think i know.
<centyx> kontact's running at home
<centyx> i hate to just kill it.
<centyx> any harm in that?
<nixternal> centyx: i have seen that, as i think it is a bug over on kde's list
<centyx> nixternal: oh really?
<poseidon> philip5: I didn't get any output
<centyx> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> no problemo
<Philip5> poseidon: you have to do it as root or sudo... and you wont get anything if it's loading... it's worse if you get an error
<arso> Philip5:  its not ntfs, all ext3, unless i made some mistake and some are ext2 which i highly doubt
<Philip5> poseidon: after that check if you got that in /dev/
<poseidon> philip5: it's there, yayo!
<Philip5> arso: i have to go and get some food but will be back in 20 min or so... we can look in to it after that but meanwhile type: 'man:/chmod' in konqueror and do some reading :)
<Philip5> poseidon: congrats
<arso> Philip5:  actually i am reading my logs
<arso> i think i can find something there
<arso> someone helped me with this last week and i actually forgot it all ::(:(:(
<centyx> arso: speaking of logs... it can helpful to make documentation, or notes of what you do to your system
<Philip5> arso: hehe
<centyx> arso: to help you remember next time
<centyx> i log everything i do at work
<arso> ya
<arso> me 2
<centyx> except for irc ;)
<arso> u guys are very helpful
<arso> but a bit too much since my pc is up 24/7
<centyx> well, i actually log irc as well, i just don't log the fact that i use irc ;)
<edulix> hi !
<arso> lool
<arso> edulix:  HI!\
<Philip5> poseidon: if you want that module to be loaded every time at start then add 'snd-seq' in a new line in /etc/modules
<spoti>  I get an error in amarok: xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers...I have to manually change the engine to xine...sometimes it works sometimes the same error...how can I fix it?
<edulix> there are two conflicting packages, koffice-i18n-es (3.5.3) and kde-i18n-es (3.5.3)
<edulix> and when installing the later I get:
<edulix> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-i18n-es_4%3a3.5.3-0ubuntu0.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<edulix>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/es/api/kfontdialog.png', which is also in package koffice-i18n-es
<poseidon> philip5: But it won't play anything in rosegarden, kmid, or the midi test in system settings
<arso> omg, i think the chat i need wasnt logged
<edulix> isn't there a way to let it overwrite it? I really don't care if it's overwriting the icon :P
<teknoprep> how do i switch from GDM to KDM ?
<spoti>  I get an error in amarok: xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers...I have to manually change the engine to xine...sometimes it works sometimes the same error...how can I fix it?
<centyx> teknoprep: man update-rc.d
<Philip5> poseidon: type 'lsmod | grep seq' and see if you also have snd-seq-midi loaded
<arso> Philip5:  where do u live
<Philip5> poseidon: if not load them to...
<centyx> teknoprep: disable gdm and enable kdm with that
<Philip5> arso: sweden
<arso> Philip5:  cool
<Philip5> arso: but now i have to go otherwise i won't live anywhere... i'll starve to death
<Philip5> bbl
<ThunderStruck> teknoprep: sudo update-alternatives
<purrdeta> Is there a manufacturer who sells computers with Kubuntu or Ubuntu already set up?
<arso> Philip5:  later, be back soon
<poseidon> philip5: I have snd-seq-midi.
<poseidon> But now you've ran away, so moo.
<DaSkreech> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mads_> a friendly osul passed me a link to easyubuntu earlier...i need help on following error:
<mads_> EasyUbuntu is now trying to run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<mads_> System sanity check: Failed!
<mads_> Errors:
<mads_> --------
<mads_> clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<mads_> Consult syslog for more information
<mads_> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<svivian> DaSkreech: Hey, I found a way to get you that music
<DaSkreech> svivian: Cool :)
<sysrpl> hello
<svivian> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> Hi
<svivian> DaSkreech: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/multimedia/chinese-music/
<sysrpl> http://digg.com/politics/George_Bush_Outlaws_Freedom_of_Speech
<svivian> The top link on that page has all the old tunes, and a bit further down the page, there is a section on popular music that has other folk tunes
<svivian> DaSkreech: I will also be grabbing the childrens tunes and the opera section
<DaSkreech> svivian: Interesting
<svivian> DaSkreech: all the tunes I was going to send you are on that page
<DaSkreech> Ha ha Don't you love ibiblio?
<lafrance> is there a way to load gnupg ?
<mads_> ok since it doesnt work for me right now , anyone here got a link to get the prober plugins / codecs so i will be capeable to see divx or xvid or even wmv
<mads_> i know my questions may seem like i just should do a google , but , really, i will just get the best out of it now.
<fre1> groubgroub
<DaSkreech> !tell mads_ about restricted
<mads_> well well, isnt mp3 restricted ? or has it just been on the scetchboard to restrict them ?
<mads_> xvid isnt it free still ?
<lafrance> there is free version out there
<fre1> like a legal one ? :)
<lafrance> oh well like President Bush say define legal ;)
<mads_> but as a rule there isnt a plugin / addon that enables me to watch my vids ? not that ive got many really , im just doing basic setup , preparing to put energy in understanding this sys.
<lafrance> I use my mac for that so I dont worry
<fre1> mads_: like reading the link you have received and applying the command in it ?
<imachine> mads_, you can use mplayer.
<imachine> kmplayer for kde.
<imachine> it plays everything that i know of nicely.
<imachine> but it's probably illegal somewhere or something...
* imachine does not know.
<mads_> so i google kmplayer ?
<imachine> no, you apt-get install kmplayer
<imachine> ;-)
<imachine> and add the repo in sources.list in /etc/apt/ with the nonfree stuff like mplayer and the w32codecs.
<imachine> (tho that only works if you're on x86)
<arso> DaSkreech:  u there buddy?
<imachine> (so good luck on other archs)
<beetlebox> wow ... fox news and cnn aren't by u.s. law allowed to air clips from lebanese news
<fre1> imachine: opera is in nonfree ? or another ?
<DaSkreech> arso: Nope :-)
<arso> DaSkreech:  wazzza
<imachine> fre1, i dont know. i dont think it's anywhere :-)
<arso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<imachine> fre1, i think you have to fetch it from opera.com, there's a deb file for ubuntu 6.06 available explicitly.
<imachine> then just dpkg -i it.
<arso> DaSkreech:  could uplease take a look at my fstab and tell me wats wrong with it
<fre1> imachine: it is somewhere. canonical put it in a repository and it made some noise recently
<hunter> I need to give assistance through ssh to my friend .. whats the easiest way of doing it??
<imachine> isee.
<imachine> dunno then
<imachine> :)
<fre1> ok :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18038 pleasee :D:D
<fre1> hunter: with akeyboard :) ask a more precise question would help you :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  when i try to copy/paste anything from a partition to the other i get access denied
<mads_> im so sorry , please carry over with me ... apt.get , where is it ?
<hunter> fre1:like, how do I configure the basics for making a working connection
<talljon84> I'm working on compiling Kopete 0.12. It states it needs KDE header files. What package do I need for this?
<hunter> so I can execute commands in his computer
<arso> DaSkreech:  so ur NOT there :=(
<fre1> hunter, you make it run sshd and ask him for his passwd, and its ip address
<fre1> hunter: then you use the ssh lcient to connect it
<mads_> ah didnt see , brb =] 
<DaSkreech> arso: Sounds like your partition is owned by root
<arso> DaSkreech:  meaning?
<arso> by owned do u mean "ownership" or "PWNED
<hunter> fre1: Let me see if I got it: he needs to run sshd service and I need the cliente right?
<DaSkreech> That you don't have rights to write into it
<arso> DaSkreech:  so how do i make it owned by all users or watever
<arso> DaSkreech:  and is the format of all the lines fine  ? specially 2,3,8
<fre1> hunter: yep, get the openssh pacakge from the repository
<hunter> fre1: so he needs to install openssh-server since he has a clean install of kubuntu right?
<fre1> i dunno the exact pacakge name but it seems good
<fre1> make it type 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<fre1> btw his box must be reachable by you
<fre1> aka no firewall or nat box without portforwarding
<arso> DaSkreech:  so any ideas?
<fre1> hunter: easier, ask your firend to come here
<hunter> Im afraid he cant use apt-get to install openssh-server
<DaSkreech> arso: 2 is a comment :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  lol.. ok? :P
<arso> DaSkreech:  so  u think u can help me?
<DaSkreech> do a ls -a on /mnt/hdb5
<mads_> function : apt.get , where do i find that ? i should probably have chosen english language , it would have made it all a little easier
<lafrance> mad it a terminal command
<fre1> with a dash :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  u mean line 2?
<lafrance> or use aptitude
<fre1> and all is in the page you received like 20min ago mads_ :)
<mads_> hehe
<slow-motion> re
<DaSkreech> arso: Yep
<arso> DaSkreech:  wat do u mean "a comment"
<arso> should we remove it?
<arso> and wat about the rest please, how do i make anyone able to write not just root
<DaSkreech> no that's fine what did you mean by 2, 3, 8 ?
<arso> lines 2 / 3 8
<DaSkreech> arso: ok :-)
<arso> thanx :D:D
<RawSewage> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> arso: do a ls -a on /mnt/hdb5
<arso> "ls -a /mnt/hdb5"
<arso> longlist
<DaSkreech> arso: do a ls -a on /mnt/ :-)
<arso> how?
<arso> :P
<DaSkreech> ls -a /mnt
<arso> ok
<DaSkreech> gimmie the line for hdb5
<arso> .  ..  hdb5  hdb6  hdd6  hdd6:  mydisk  mydisk:  new
<DaSkreech> ls -a ?
<arso> longlist
<DaSkreech> gimmie the one for hdb5
<arso> ok sorry
<arso> i am messing something up
<arso> can we do it again
<arso> "ls -a /mnt"?
<Philip5> arso: still going on? :)
<arso> ok once i am there
<arso> how do i open hdb5
<arso> i am at the place where i get .  ..  hdb5  hdb6  hdd6  hdd6:  mydisk  mydisk:  new
<gatekeeper> evening arso: Philip5: DaSkreech: (you winnning ?)
-BoDiUSA:#kubuntu- Duble Click On The Red  http://www.speedyshare.com/654868402.html Save Cristina.exe , Then Open And Watch the Best Prono Movie Ever
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: Huh?
<arso> gatekeeper:  hello, hopeso
<arso> DaSkreech:  the people whove been helping me so far
<Philip5> arso: how far have you come?
<arso> no where yet
<Philip5> arso: trying to solve permission on hdd5?
<arso> hdb5 yes
<DaSkreech> arso: When you do ls -a /mnt you should get a long list
<Philip5> arso: can you browse it or is it you that you can't write to it?
<arso> DaSkreech:  when i do ls -a /mnt  i get .  ..  hdb5  hdb6  hdd6  hdd6:  mydisk  mydisk:  new
<arso> Philip5:  cant write, copy paste to it, from it
<Philip5> arso: i'm more interested in ls -l than ls -a
<DaSkreech> sounds like it's owed by root to me
<Philip5> as with ls -l you get to see permissons
<Philip5> and ownership
<heinkel_111> hi guys...if i have duplicate entries Section "Device" in my xorg.conf that is probably bad, right?
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18038
<arso> drwxrwxrwt 26 arso root 4096 2006-07-14 22:24 hdb5
<arso> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 2006-07-14 23:13 hdb6
<arso> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 2006-07-14 21:41 hdd6
<arso> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-06-30 20:12 hdd6:
<arso> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-06-30 19:44 mydisk
<arso> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-06-30 20:01 mydisk:
<arso> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-06-30 22:49 new
<arso> woops, a bit too long
<arso> but thats from "ls -l /mnt"
<centyx>  /mnt eh
<centyx> i finally gave in and started using /media
<arso> ya
<arso> lol
<Philip5> arso: ok but now we are getting somewhere
<arso> i hope so
<arso> my parents are bugging me to sleep so please try to make it fast
<DaSkreech> Philip5: Thanks :) I'm sick so Not thinking correct
<arso> ok so now wat?
* centyx throws a bowl of soup at DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Where are you copying to?
<centyx> DaSkreech: hope that helps
<DaSkreech> centyx: Umm Thanks?
<arso> DaSkreech:  anywhere? any other partitions
<centyx> DaSkreech: ;)
<DaSkreech> arso: Well can you copy to the root of /mnt/hdb5?
<DaSkreech> You seem to own that
<arso> didnt try
<arso> i'll try now
<arso> from any other to hdb5?
* centyx scrolls up
<abattoir> arso: its only 01:15 ;)
* teknoprep does the same
<arso> yup worked
<arso> abattoir:  gotta wake up at 7
<arso> DaSkreech:  ya copying INTO hdb5 worked,
<arso> DaSkreech:  its out of it that doesnt
<DaSkreech> Right
<Philip5> arso: where are you trying to copy it to?
<DaSkreech> If you want a short fix right now sudo chown -R arso /mnt should work
<arso> Philip5:  any of the other partitions
<centyx> arso: don't do that
<arso> centyx:  ????
<centyx> n/m
<centyx> sorry l
<teknoprep> hmm
<centyx> ;)
<teknoprep> why be sorry?
<DaSkreech> you have defaults,users in the fstab that might need to change
<Philip5> arso: try to copy to somewhere you know for sure you have permission to... like your home directory
<teknoprep> hmm
<arso> dont Philip5 that works
<teknoprep> hmmm
<centyx> arso: where are you trying to copy to?
<teknoprep> get up and party.. get up and dance
<DaSkreech> arso are any of these NTFS?
<teknoprep> http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=801974&file=filename.pls
<teknoprep> really great mix
<teknoprep> i am f'n loving it
<arso> ok it worked " with that chown
<centyx> ugh
<DaSkreech> Yeah are any of them NTFS ?
<arso> no
<DaSkreech> centyx: ?
<arso> all ext3
<teknoprep> centyx: doesn't like the mix
<arso> so waas the chown thing permnt
<centyx> teknoprep: not that :P
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> centyx: check the mix out
<teknoprep> centyx: its hot
<centyx> teknoprep: no thnx
<DaSkreech> arso: Nope next time you boot it will go back to root
<centyx> i'm mixed up enough
<centyx> ;-s
<DaSkreech> But if you have to go to bed now just come back and ask how to not mount the partitions as root
<centyx> DaSkreech: ?
<Silver_Adept> Question for the assembled: I've managed to get the printer side of my HP PSC 750 to work and be recognized. How do I get the scanner component recognized?
<DaSkreech> centyx: !
<centyx> DaSkreech: if he chown -R arso /mnt, it chown'd everything under it
<centyx> DaSkreech: that's not temporary
<arso> u sure??
<DaSkreech> centyx: it should go back to root when he reboots
<arso> so i should chown every time
<DaSkreech> :-) you can get it to mount as you if you like
<Philip5> arso: you chown once and it change
<mads_> I will soon go to rest. Tomorrow or if I wake up as I usually do in 3 hours I hoe you will help me through, so I can watch fx Dire Straits concert that I fortunetly moved to my external before throwing myself into this. btw I love the "switch between workspace stations" . 3gp is unrestricted /i think) , didnt see it on any of the links i think
<arso> but when i reboot it'll be root again
<arso> thats a pain in the   ass
<Philip5> arso: no
<DaSkreech> mads_: Have you installed kmplayer?
<centyx> arso: no
<DaSkreech> Ok :)
<arso> yay
* DaSkreech goes to enjoy centyx's soup
<centyx> ;)
<centyx> spicy wonton
<centyx> clear out your sinuses
<arso> THANX A LOT EVERYONE WHO HELPED
<arso> u guys rock
<Philip5> arso: does it work now?
<mads_> no i couldnt find it. notice ive been up for 2 days with only few hours of sleep , so there is probably a whole lot that will appear clearer to me as soon as i have had a good rest =] 
<mads_> but i follow in arso's footstep , and says thanks too =] 
<arso> Philip5:  yes :D
<Philip5> arso: just remember that if it does then it work only for the user who own the directories and root
<Philip5> if there are other users on your system
<centyx> arso: google unix file permissions
<arso> Philip5:  i see, then i'll  ls -l /mnt    sudo chown arso /mnt
<centyx> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<centyx> there you go
<centyx> see what ubotu said
<arso> lol
<arso> ya thanx
<DaSkreech> mads_: Get some rest man you;ll enjoy your Kubuntu install a lot more :)
<teknoprep> does google have a pastebin yet?
<Philip5> arso: maybe easier for you but now when you are owner you can use konqueror to set permissions on directories inside /mnt/hd**
<teknoprep> google is going to be bigger then microsoft and take over
<teknoprep> w0ot
<Philip5> arso: arso you right click on the dir and select properties and then the permissions tab
<arso> Philip5:  i see
<arso> Philip5:  wat should i make it
<stephan> hi
<arso> hi
<stephan> does kmail save soware drafts? i had a draft open it in the drafts several times
<stephan> but no its gone
<gatekeeper> hi stephan
<Philip5> arso: read on permission on directories.... what the difference between r w x is
<stephan> is there any chance to get it back, was 4h work, i save it often in drafts too not lose it
<stephan> o, i'm so stupit
<stephan> i just found it
<stephan> it was open
<arso> Philip5:  ok sure,thnx
<angasule> when will pyqt4 be available on dapper, any idea?
<Silver_Adept> Any ideas at all on the PSC scanner problem?
<arso> goodnight everyone
<arso> n thnx a lot
<Philip5> arso: nite
<gatekeeper> arso: night
<centyx> night arso
<gatekeeper> Philip5: got it fixed?
<Philip5> gatekeeper: yes... but a bit dirty... but then again as it might should be
<zzeus> stupid question: howto select text in nano )
<gatekeeper> Philip5: well done :-)
<centyx> zzeus: use vim :P
<gatekeeper> zzeus: shift + cursor key may be ??
<zzeus> no
<zzeus> and nothing in man
<centyx> wow, i didn't know you could select text in nano
<zzeus> =\
<centyx> ah
<centyx> you could use gpm
<zzeus> ok... sending nano to /dev/null
<centyx> neither beats vim w/ a good .vimrc
<zzeus> back in vim
<teknoprep> vi
<gatekeeper> zzeus: mouse drag works
<teknoprep> vi > *
<teknoprep> i don't know of any server os that doesn't have vi on it that is unix based
<teknoprep> bsd unix solaris linux servers
<teknoprep> all have it
<teknoprep> os/400
<centyx> time to go home
<lafrance> night all
<gatekeeper> zzeus: looks like Ctrl + G gives you a list of commands and selecting text does not seem to be there
<teknoprep> i have 2 sound cards
<teknoprep> how do i change the one i want to use?
<crazy_penguin> night all!
<teknoprep> YO
<teknoprep> how do i make my system use my 2nd sound card?
<Silver_Adept> Hrm. Are there two available soundcards to use?
<Silver_Adept> Rather, were both detected and set up?
<Silver_Adept> ...
<Silver_Adept> teknoprep: Did both of your sound cards get detected and have their packages installed?
#kubuntu 2006-07-15
<slow-motion> n8
<teknoprep> yes
<Silver_Adept> None of the control panel things will let you switch cards?
<teknoprep> nope
<teknoprep> i know there is an app
<teknoprep> i just cant remember what its called
<Silver_Adept> Using ALSA?
<teknoprep> yes i am using alsa
<Silver_Adept> Hrm. You can probably manually edit the alsa configuration to use the right card.
<teknoprep> yeah but i want to be able to doit on the fly
<teknoprep> its a usb sound card
<teknoprep> you can doit on the fly with gnome
<teknoprep> i am sure you can in KDE
<Silver_Adept> You can probably run the GNOME app in KDE.
<teknoprep> you can
<Kyral> You can
<Silver_Adept> Actually, I'm sure you can, as I run Synaptic rather than Adept.
<teknoprep> but it doesn't change it
<teknoprep> it still stays the same for most crap
<[Relic] > is there a program for tweaking the net settings?  or where are the defaults that keep resetting the values I try to use stored?
<Kyral> only difference between a "GNOME App" (I HATE that term, same goes for "KDE App")
<Kyral> is Qt vs. GTK
<Silver_Adept> Got'cha.
<Silver_Adept> Perhaps there's something that's taking control and refusing to give it up?
<notamisfit> Kyral: not always, sometimes external stuff like printers is affected too
<notamisfit> ie abiword
<Kyral> Okay, one other difference
<Kyral> (Which is gonna disappear with KDE 4)
<Kyral> DCOP vs. DBus
<Kyral> notamisfit: You know how long its been since I used a Word Processor?
<notamisfit> Kyral: does emacs count?
<Kyral> no
<Kyral> Word Processors are things like OpenOffice, MS Word, Abiword, etc
<Kyral> Emacs, Vim, Scribes, GEdit, KEdit, etc are text editors
<Kyral> I wanna become good enough with LaTeX to not have to use Word Processors :D
<notamisfit> that's what i was referring to
<Silver_Adept> While we're thinking about problems, is there any way that I can get the scanner on my HP PSC recognized in Dapper?
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> wtf is up with dmix
<teknoprep> not working
<Silver_Adept> Not working in what way?
<teknoprep> not mixing
<teknoprep> just one audio source
<teknoprep> also wtf is up with arts not showing up in the device list?
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> brb
<Silver_Adept> (I'm at the end of my ability. Someone with more knowledge, or knowledge of a HOWTO, you're free to step in.)
<marcus__> Need a little network help.
<teknoprep> k
<teknoprep> ask the f'n question?
<ryanakca> whats the difference between 192.168.0.0/8, 192.160.0.0/16, etc,etc
<marcus__> sorry. I'm trying to get my linux laptop and my windows laptop on the same network to see each other but have had no success at this oint.
<ryanakca> marcus__: samba?
<marcus__> ryanakca: I'm not even sure where to start. I am using kubuntu, and I think Samba is installed by default.
<ryanakca> go to konqueror, type in smb:/
<ryanakca> anything show up?
<marcus__> just a sec
<marcus__> Says unable to find any workgrups.
<jasonlam> Is there a hotkey to lock the screen in KDE?
<marcus__> ryanakca: says no workgroups in my network. Might be caused by a firewall.
<ryanakca> firewall on the windows computer?
<marcus__> ryanakca: sec im checking
<ryanakca> jasonlam: look under keyboard shortcuts in kcontrol / System Settings
<jasonlam> ryanakca: THANKS!
<ryanakca> np
<marcus__> ryanakca: I disabled the firewall and found the computer, but still no shared folders
<ryanakca> marcus__: kk...
<ryanakca> now.. what folders do you want to share
<ryanakca> on the windows machine that it
<ryanakca> s/it/is
<marcus__> ryanakca: what port needs to be open on the windows machine for Samba?
<ryanakca> dunno...
<ryanakca> you can google it... or wait a second while I google it for you...
<marcus__> ryanakca: I just want to share an image file called "pictures"
<ryanakca> 137 through 139, inclusive.
<ryanakca> marcus__: is it a folder?
<marcus__> ryanakca: SO if i allow 137 through 139 the firewall can run with samba?
<ryanakca> the windows one? I think so
<marcus__> ryanakca: yes pictures is a folder
<ryanakca> ok... right click the folder in My Computer/whatever/
<ryanakca> select sharing... or properties... or something simmilar
<teknoprep> ?
<marcus__> ryanakca: okay
<teknoprep> omfg
<teknoprep> just kill yourself... lol
<teknoprep> actually you can limit the ports based on tcp/udp need.. and then ip based as to access
<ryanakca> found it?
<marcus__> ryanakca: Yep. It's all shared
<marcus__> ryanakca: Should I type smb:/ again?
<DarkAudit> which firefox media plugin is the one that shows '(no picture)' when it's waiting to play a Quicktime movie?
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> yes
<_hozzzar> Howdi
<Gun_Smoke> Hi again.. need some help with firefox.
<marcus__> ryanakca: folder shows up, but now when I try to view a file it asks for authentication
<ryanakca> put in windows username & pass
<marcus__> ryanakca: No way to prevent that?
<ryanakca> ummm... you could check "remember password" or something of the sort
<teknoprep> put anonymous access on the shares
<teknoprep> on the actual share permissions
<teknoprep> and the file permissions
<marcus__> ryanakca: One more question? Is there a way networking wise I can allow someone to run an xsession beside mine over the network?
<ryanakca> hmmm... anonymous means anybody can see it... I think...
<ryanakca> marcus__: vnc?
<teknoprep> ffs
<marcus__> ryanakca: Can you help me through that one too please?
<teknoprep> ppl need to like learn " The Basics "
<ryanakca> yes...
<ryanakca> ok... KMenu<
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ryanakca> Kmenu -> Internet -> Krfb.
<marcus__> ryanakca: Okay. It opened desktop sharing
<Garbage> Hard to install Lipstik 2.2 on Kubuntu :(
<ryanakca> ok... whats the other machines who will be connecting to this be running? KDE/Linux? Windows?
<marcus__> ryanakca: Windows
<ryanakca> marcus__: and will they be connecting at the same time you use it?
<ryanakca> connecting at the same time you use the linux comp?
<marcus__> ryanakca: Sometimes yes....
<ryanakca> ok...
<ryanakca> for when they aren't... krfb... Create Personal Invitation....
<marcus__> ryanakca: Okay got it. Then give them the info? Will that allow them to use thier own account?
<ryanakca> jot down the information on the paper... you have an hour window between creating the invitation and connecting...
<ryanakca> marcus__: if connecting from a windows machine... you will need this software installed... http://www.realvnc.com/
<marcus__> ryanakca: Okay.
<ryanakca> marcus__: I don't know if using multiple accounts with multiple xsessions over the network is possible...
<dive-o> it is with XDMCP
<ryanakca> marcus__: have you created the accounts?
<marcus__> ryanakca: Yes I have.
<ryanakca> marcus__: xdmcp... never used it... but you could ask around... or look at this: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XDMCP
<jasonlam> ;
<ryanakca> marcus__: sorry... at least I got one of them fixed... and the other partially fixed...
<marcus__> ryanakca: I appreciate all your help. Thank you very very much
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:samuli] : www.google.fi
<samuli> terve
<samuli> sairas
<samuli> siis hei
<intelikey> what program do you start to start kde  ?
<intelikey> i have to connect to a running X server.   ??
<abattoir> intelikey: startx works?
<jacob__> If you are running Kubuntu, you should already be in KDE.
<h3sp4wn_> startkde ?
<intelikey> abattoir no startx wont work for users
<abattoir> intelikey: then sudo startx? or sudo kdm?
<intelikey> abattoir i don't want to run x as root and besides that sudo wont work either
<abattoir> intelikey: try (sudo) kdm... i remember it working for me once
<intelikey> h3sp4wn_ like    startkde --display :0   ???
<h3sp4wn_> No
<intelikey> abattoir what part of "sudo wont work"  did you miss?     and X is running.
<h3sp4wn_> Are you trying to run kde remotely
<intelikey> h3sp4wn_ no local
<h3sp4wn_> But without kdm ?
<intelikey> trying to connect to a running X server
<abattoir> intelikey: jesus!! i'm just trying to help.
<h3sp4wn_> intelikey: It is deliberately setup so you can't
<intelikey> like with twm it would be    twm -display :0
<intelikey> h3sp4wn_ kde is setup so you can't connect to a running server ???
<h3sp4wn_> Can't see why you would ever want to
<h3sp4wn_> notice how -nolisten is in the X line in ps -ef
<intelikey> well seeing why is not the point.   did i read you correctly?   "kde is deliberately setup so you can't connect to a running X server"  ???
<intelikey> <h3sp4wn_> notice how -nolisten is in the X line in ps -ef <--- no not here.
<fiyawerx> anyone use kdevelop?
<h3sp4wn_> intelikey: /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp -dpi 100 -br :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-clmnEP - or some such
<fiyawerx> all the tutorials seem to point towards a 'source formatter' setting, but i don't seem to have that when i go to settings-configure kdevelop-
<jacob__> KDE has Krdc for remote desktop connections. Why not just use that?
<intelikey> jacob__ checking...
<intelikey> no man page on that
<fiyawerx> its like my kdevelop is missing stuff
<h3sp4wn_> <fiyawerx>: Installed kde-devel (metapackage)
<timonator> i made a short .py script, set it to +x but if i click on it in konqueror it opens kate, but i want to execute it. how do i do that?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah, i just deleted most of my MP3 by mistake....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you know a way of recover them? VFAT partition.
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn_: will do, thanks
<intelikey> jacob__ i don't see how to use krdc locally   what am i missing ?
<timonator> Tallia1Kubuntu: theres no way to do it. the music industry infiltrated your brains with evil nanobots emitting electronic rays of brain control that will not allow you to run a recovery program on that partition
<Tallia1Kubuntu> timonator: do you know any recovery program?
<timonator> uh, sorry, once had one to recover photos from a digital camera, but forgot its name :(
<h3sp4wn_> Tallia1Kubuntu:  norton utilities for dos or is it fat32 ?
<timonator> but anyways, that program could also recover other stuff, such as videos, im pretty sure it also could recover mp3s or other files for that mattere
<Tallia1Kubuntu> fat32
<Tallia1Kubuntu> timonator: photorec?
<intelikey> Tallia1Kubuntu the M$ undelete.exe should work.
<timonator> i think that was its name
<timonator> but i guarantee for nothing!
<fiyawerx> intelikey: whatcha tryin to do?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah, sure, NP
<intelikey> fiyawerx start kde
<timonator> heh, i wonder what a recovery program would do to a fat32 image on an ext3 partition which was deleted and contained files.
<fiyawerx> with krdc?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> intelikey: how am i supposed to run/get that?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't think it is a solution
<timonator> how can i make konqueror correctly start wine on doubleclicking on an .exe file? right-clicking -> open with -> wine works, but ticking the 'always blah blah' checkbox doesnt seem to...
<intelikey> Tallia1Kubuntu first move is umount the partition that the lost data is on.  so you don't write anything on it.   second you need to search the bootdisk archives for a disk with the utility to do that then dl it and boot with that.
<timonator> intelikey: wow, thats pretty complicated...
<intelikey> your data.  is it worth it ?
<timonator> well, maybe he could try photorec first, its a native linux utility
<Tallia1Kubuntu> amarok was organizing my mp3 collection and it decided to delete the symb link in my home that pointed to the vfat partition and start transferring files from vfat toward ext3
<timonator> so theres no need for extra BS ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i taught it was doing a copy of the compilation, so i simply deleted the ext3 data..
<timonator> oh, seems like photorec isnt in the kubuntu deb repositoryx thingie
<Tallia1Kubuntu> really hope that amarok simply deleted the files after moving, so i can get them back
<intelikey> timonator sure.  i wasn't implying that it was the only way or the best way.  just that it will work.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> timonator: i do have it
<timonator> ok :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> timonator: i am runningn it now :)
<h3sp4wn_> intelikey: Do you want to run 2 instances of kde is that what you want ?
<timonator> Tallia1Kubuntu: oh, ok, any success?
<timonator> aah ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dunno, 2 hours to go :P
<h3sp4wn_> intelikey: Or one of gnome one of kde ?
<timonator> gtgbbl brush teeth etc
<h3sp4wn_> intelikey: I don't fully understand what you are trying to do
<timonator> v3ctor: remember me? the printer guy?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn_ that's the basic idea.  but all that is running is X  i want a user to startkde on that X session.
<timonator> v3ctor: write me, ill brb in a few mins if you got problems with the lexmark printer :)
<h3sp4wn_> intelikey: Are you using kdm ?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> no *dm at all
<h3sp4wn_> Booting to console by default ?
<intelikey> booting to console     but that precludes any 'default' when dealing with *ubuntu
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<fiyawerx> intelikey: oh, was reading a bit about the security issues since you got me interested, and using a long root password isn't necessarily better for security than using sudo/user password
<intelikey> fiyawerx link ?
<fiyawerx> any people attempting to brute force their way into your system knows that there is a root account to try to crack, by default, that's disabled
<intelikey> and remember we were talking "default" *ubuntu
<fiyawerx> default *kubuntu is root disabled
<h3sp4wn_> intelikey: see if that is sort of what you want (if it doesn't work Xorg may not be suid
<fiyawerx> and nothings stopping you from setting up a long user password
<fiyawerx> to have _both_ securitiy features
<intelikey> so if i try brute force on ssh fiyawerx@starburst.dreamhost.com   you are safe cause i don't know your user name ?
* fiyawerx chuckles
<h3sp4wn_> fiyawerx: My machines is now connected using an ipsec tunnel to the router (have a router which and do ipsec in hardware 75mps)
<fiyawerx> you can get into dreamhost with my account, and it won't do you any good
<fiyawerx> as far as their root system goes, since thats not my personal system :)
<fazex> Can someone help me with a video driver question?
<h3sp4wn_> fiyawerx: I got a bit concerned about security for a bit
<[Relic] > is there an ipv4 config file somewhere that overrides local values?
<fiyawerx> i still just think it's strange your doing all this just because /root is world-readable (and not all files in there are, by the way)
<fiyawerx> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<h3sp4wn_> !ipsec
<ubotu> I know nothing about ipsec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn_> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<fazex> I install the latest NVIDIA drivers and NVIDIA kernel module then type startx and my KDE loads fine, but after a reboot it wont load KDE and try to load the old NVIDIA kernel.How do i keep it from trying to load old NVIDIA module kernel after a reboot?
<grayfox> hi
<intelikey> the point is by default.  the *ubuntu user comes in here with their %adm user name as their nick or at least visable to the hacker that will then be trying to kick their door down.   so yes a long root passwd is safer than the "default" *ubuntu use of sudo.   and remember these are primarrilary M$ converts on their first linux system...
<h3sp4wn_> intelikey : try http://pastebin.ca/88461 (if that doesn't work you may not have the xwrapper enabled to start x as a user)
<intelikey> h3sp4wn_ k i'm looking.
<fiyawerx> intelikey : what mode of access would you use to get into soemones 'default' *buntu install
<fiyawerx> telnet? web server? ssh? since we're talking "default" here
<h3sp4wn_> intelikey: Or substite 0 for 1 for the next instance
<intelikey> fiy i wouldn't   i'm not a hacker.    but the 'hackers' that i have spoke with, like ubuntu.
<fiyawerx> right
<h3sp4wn_> It seems alot of hackers are starting to use ubuntu
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn_ : he means 'hacking' _into_ people with default ubuntu installs
<intelikey> it's the flavour of the month
<fiyawerx> i thnk, anyway
<fiyawerx> thats why he's so worried about security
<h3sp4wn_> Not has managed to get into mine
<fiyawerx> because default ubuntu is wide open for people to hack into
<h3sp4wn_> (but its behind 3 firewalls - mainly because I like messing with them
<fiyawerx> thats why he's disabled kdm, removed his /home and /root filesystems
<h3sp4wn_> Just force all traffic to go thro an ipsec vpn and you will be safe
<intelikey> disabled kdm ?    no i uninstalled it.  :)     but not because of hacker/script kiddies/spies/or anything else you might dream up...
<fiyawerx> you said you removed it because it used /root, which was unsecure because it's world readable
<fiyawerx> or because it changed the permissions on /root
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> fiyawerx and ?
<fiyawerx>  "but not because of hacker/script kiddies/spies/or anything else you might dream up..."
<fiyawerx> i'd consider that being unsecure
<intelikey> yeah.   your point is ?
<fiyawerx> and your whole reasoning behind _that_ was that you can't store private data in /root
<fiyawerx> you're buying a whole new car instead of fixing the flat (which may not be flat to begin with)
<fiyawerx> and my kdevelop is still missing configurations i can't figure out why, heh
<fiyawerx> To set up a specific format style, select Settings->Configure KDevelop... from the menubar. The Customize KDevelop dialog will pop up, where you have to select Source Formatter in the left hand tree.
<intelikey> fiyawerx i can't tell you all the information that would quickly set your mind at ease about this, sufice it to say this system will be hacked, it's not a question.  and when we are "playing the game"  there needs to be some element of mistery, some place that can't be seen or the 'victom' quickly looses interest.     (there is a method to the madness)
<fiyawerx> but you could have easily created that element without all the trouble, couldn't you?
<intelikey> fiyawerx i'm not new at this.   :)
<fiyawerx> i didn't ask if you were
<fiyawerx> but you were sounding yesterday like this was your only option, talking about ubuntu in how unstable it is, and on top of that, not actually wanting to help at all
<fiyawerx> because 'nobody would see it your way'
<fiyawerx> i'd like to understand
<timonator> can anyone recommend a cute KDE program (in the kubuntu repos. if possible) for managing and downloading photos from a digital camera? in a foolproof kind of way and so on? ;)
<abattoir> timonator: digiKam
<abattoir> !info digikam
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 4077 kB, installed size 9724 kB
<intelikey> i never used the phrase nor implied "about ubuntu in how unstable it"
<timonator> thanks!
<fiyawerx> my bad
<fiyawerx> i meant unsecure
<fiyawerx> and "default *buntu" for new users
<fiyawerx> at any rate, didn't mean to interrupt your help session, i'll drop out of this convo now
<timonator> good night all!
<ewhiz> !info digikam
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 4077 kB, installed size 9724 kB
<intelikey> h3sp4wn_ indeed that link answered my question,  thank you.      ffr the short answer is "export DISPLAY=':0' ;startkde "   it seems that startkde doesn't accept -display options.
<h3sp4wn_> h3sp4wn: I didn't think it did - Originally I thought that you were trying to accept connections over the network (not locally)
<intelikey> hmmm i'll just edit my /usr/bin/startkde script to accept -display args
<h3sp4wn_> intelikey: That would be fine
<wilde> hello all am a newbie here and i am recieveing a arts message sound server fatal error i did a echo command that i got off of transgaming forums
<intelikey> wilde what echo command ?
<wilde> echo 'wine 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<wilde>  echo 'wine 0 0 disable' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<wilde> only put >> inplace of >
<intelikey> cat  /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<gemidjy> say some good DVD creator for *nix, ManDVD is way too lame
<hpotter> Hi, could I get some help to diagnose a problem playing video on Kubuntu 6.06,  please?
<hpotter> My aim is to play video from the BBC News site using  Konqueror. But I'm getting an error  "player mplayer not running" at the bottom of a black screen with no moving video :-(
<wilde> i get a no such file or directory with the cat command the asound directory is no longer there
<intelikey> wilde call crimsun sounds like major 'kernel' side issue with your sound.
<intelikey> if that nuked /proc/asound  it's more than i care to dive into
<h3sp4wn_> I still don't how to restart alsa (forcibly removing the modules always seems to crash the kernel for me)
<crimsun> eh?
<h3sp4wn_> i.e when /dev/dsp is blocked
<notamisfit> is there not an alsasound daemon?
<crimsun> and when lsof lists nothing for /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* ?
<crimsun> yeah, that means a refcounting probelm
<crimsun> -lem
<crimsun> which driver do you use?
<intelikey> crimsun see wilde  ^  up about one page.
<h3sp4wn_> wilde: crimsun is trying to speak to you
<intelikey> or if he wont answer,  sorry i raddeled your cage !!!
<crimsun> (sorry, I miss everything due to nick incompletion, or my client's inability to do nick highlighting unless the nick is at the beginning of the line, gnarf)
<intelikey> yeah that's kinda annoying isn't it...
<crimsun> wilde: ping
<angasule> when will pyqt4 be available on dapper, any idea?
<intelikey> i /msg'd him just about the time h3sp4wn_ called him    nothing.   he's either lost on a google loop or hit the panic button, or fell asleep on the keyboard or something....
<crimsun> angasule: unlikely to in the near future.
<crimsun> intelikey: ah, ok.
<angasule> crimsun: why is that?
<crimsun> angasule: for starters, we can't upload to dapper-backports yet, and also I think you'd also want a backport of qt4-x11
<angasule> hmm? qt4 is already available
<h3sp4wn_> crimsun: While you are here - can you tell me the correct way to restart alsa when it has crashed -i.e /dev/dsp is blocked is there a safe way to remove all the modules and put them back ?
<Barbelos> Wondering if it's safe to use the graphical installer with Dapper Drake? I remember it was sort of risky in the beta flights
<crimsun> h3sp4wn_: does lsof disclose anything for /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* ?
<sloof3> Is kdialog a standalone package or is part of another kde package?
<crimsun> angasule: you would want a /newer/ version of qt4
<angasule> Barbelos: worked just fine for me
<h3sp4wn_> crimsun: Its working fine at this moment in time (but I just want to know incase it happens again) - that dmix issue reared its head once and had to reboot
<Barbelos> angasule: Did you do any repartitioning? That's what I'm worried about
<h3sp4wn_> crimsun: I was getting the same error message but no sound was playing at all
<crimsun> h3sp4wn_: presuming that lsof returns nothing, then modprobe -r, beginning with the top-most output from ``lsmod|grep ^snd'' and working downward
<angasule> Barbelos: ah, no, I just reformatted a drive
<intelikey> hmm odd.  my kde is to big to fit on the screen....    acts like when you hit [ctrl] +[alt] +[+]     but i cycled through all the ..+'s and that's not the problem
<crimsun> h3sp4wn_: then all you would need to load is snd_foo where foo is the driver, I think snd_ice1724 for you?
<h3sp4wn_> crimsun: snd_ice1712
<crimsun> ah, ok.
<h3sp4wn_> crimson: Thanks - I was using rmod
<sotired> hello all
<intelikey> say
<sotired> is there anything like peerguardian that is easy to configure for linux?
<sotired> something with a gui
<h3sp4wn_> Why not just download a hosts file ?
<sotired> wouldnt i ahve to keep updating it all the time?
<h3sp4wn_> Maybe
<sotired> id rather just have something that fetches updates all the time and leaves me alone
<h3sp4wn_> Why does it need a gui then ?
<sotired> i have enough things i have to mess with everyday on this machine
<fiyawerx> http://forums.phoenixlabs.org/f15-peerguardian-linux.html
<fiyawerx> ?
<fiyawerx> i can't see the link from work, firewall blocks it, but that may help
<sotired> thank you
<fiyawerx> but yeah, if you just want it to be automatic, why need a gui?
<fiyawerx> just set it up once and let it go hehe
<fiyawerx> gui would just be clutter at that point
<sotired> i need some way to see if its working
<sotired> like a tray app or something
<fiyawerx> ah
<sotired> paranoia :)
<fiyawerx> hehe
<sotired> not that i download stuff form the internets
<fiyawerx> what about firestarter?
<h3sp4wn_> Paranoia its all the mind there is no problem
<sotired> zwehat does it mean when i try to run a .deb and it tells me the utility is not installed in its PATH ?
<fiyawerx> it's not paranoia if they're really out to get you
<fiyawerx> for a .deb i think its sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<fiyawerx> to install it
<sotired> thankie
<intelikey> yeah or -u for update only... isn't it?
<stodge> Any ideas how to fix this:         open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<stodge> Is there a package I'm missing?
<stodge> Or something isn't fully configured?
<nrdb> Can kubuntu use a computer that has an Intel pentium D 930 Dual Core Preseler 3.0 Ghz CPU?
<fiyawerx> stodge: you can try the live cd to find out easily enough :)
<intelikey> stodge there is an alsa/modprobe command that makes that dir
<fiyawerx> nrdb: that was for you rather
<fiyawerx> stodge: what are you trying to use/install?
<stodge> Rosegarden
<nrdb> fiyawerx: my boss want me to setup a new computer.
<intelikey> i don't recall the command atm.
<fiyawerx> modprobe snd-seq-oss i think
<crimsun> wildechild: ok
<stodge> ok
<fiyawerx> well
<fiyawerx> stodge: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1654.html
<fiyawerx> it's old but may help
<crimsun> wildechild: in a Konsole, test -d /proc/asound && echo "yes"
<stodge> Alternaively I get    cannot load driver module alsa
<stodge> Depending on what parameters I use to start jackd
<sotired> i installed that .deb...but i dont know where it installed to :(
<fiyawerx> modprobe snd-seq might do it also
<fiyawerx> sotired: did it add a menu?
<fiyawerx> you can also try 'locate blah' in a konsole
<stodge> I can get rosegarden to run now but I get a dialog when I play "JACK Audio subsystem is losing sample frames."
<Gun_Smoke> what's up the the topic?  "www.google.fi"?
<sotired> i dont see one
<sotired> its a great topic
<wildechild> got yes
<fiyawerx> stodge: http://jackit.sourceforge.net/docs/faq.php
<sotired> just like www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<fiyawerx> heh
<fiyawerx> thats what i do to answer most peoples questions
<Gun_Smoke> wow...
<h3sp4wn_> STFW - is a nicer way of putting it
<stodge> the playback device "hw:0" is already in use.
<stodge> cannot load driver module alsa
<stodge> The FAQ doesn't really tell me much
<stodge> Reading more docs...
<Gun_Smoke>  Sisltsi kohdistettua mainontaa, jonka avulla maksimoit mainostulosi?
<fiyawerx> or giyf
<fiyawerx> stodge: google that error there's a bunch of responses, its not kubuntu specific
<h3sp4wn_> stodge: Ah jackd ...
<Gun_Smoke>      Saat listuloja sivustostasi ja parannat samalla kyttjkokemuksia. Google AdSense -ohjelma nytt sivustoosi ja sen sisltn tarkasti kohdistettuja teksti- ja kuvamainoksia automaattisesti; mainokset ovat niin hyvin kohdistettuja, ett ne ovat sivuston kyttjille hydyksi. Ja kun list sivustoosi Google WebSearchin, AdSense nytt kohdistettuja mainoksia mys hakutulossivuillasi. AdSensen avulla pyst
<stodge> Yeah I've been googling, but not had a hit yet that really helped
<stodge> Some good info
<Gun_Smoke> Let's talk about that.
<h3sp4wn_> stodge: Have you followed the ubuntu studio guide ?
<h3sp4wn_> stodge: To get jackd running properly ?
<stodge> studio guide?
<fiyawerx> !jackd
<ubotu> I know nothing about jackd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fiyawerx> !studio
<ubotu> I know nothing about studio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn_> stodge: http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Dapper:Studio_Preparation
<h3sp4wn_> stodge: You need a preemptable kernel for jackd to work properly
<stodge> Oh that sucks
<stodge> I dont want to play with kernels
<h3sp4wn_> stodge: Do you have alot of drivers that are only in the ubuntu kernel ?
<stodge> I've no idea!
<stodge> lol
<SpAwN> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<intelikey> hmmm in the xorg.conf  the line that says (   modes "1024x768@85" ... )  is there a structure to the order in which they are listed ?   and could one not just remove all the 'unwanted' modes in that line ?
<DaSkreec1> What the heck happened to the topic?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:CheeseBurgerMan] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's what I was wondering. I just had to search through my logs to find it. :)
<DaSkreech> Better :-)
<DaSkreech> Hooray for cheeseburgers
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:CheeseBurgerMan] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic | KOffice 1.5.2 Released. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-152.php
<CheeseBurgerMan> If no one likes that in the topic, feel free to take it out.
<DaSkreech> Koffice?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !koffice
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, how does one update the factoid?
<DaSkreech> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<abattoir> CheeseBurgerMan: i think !no factoid is factoid
<DaSkreech> !add
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<DaSkreech> Ubotuusage
* CheeseBurgerMan looks at the page.
<intelikey> modprobe: FATAL: Error running install command for sound_slot_2
<abattoir> !no koffice is ntegrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-152.php
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, that works. :)
<abattoir> !no koffice is Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-152.php
<abattoir> ugh Kubu packs?  :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> !no koffice is Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubuntu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-152.php
<fiyawerx> _/topic
<fiyawerx> oosp
<DBO> abattoir, CheeseBurgerMan, you guys cant modify ubotu right now, he has been moderated due to missuse in the past
<fiyawerx> !koffice
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php
<CheeseBurgerMan> DBO: Yeah, I saw. However, it says that the request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops, hopefully someone there can accept it.
<abattoir> DBO: oh, ok, anyway our requests will be sent to you guys(@#ubuntu-ops) right?
<DBO> yes, but please dont spam it, we saw it
<abattoir> DBO: ok, sorry, we were just trying to correct some mistakes in the entry :)
<DBO> thats perfectly ok =)
<DaSkreech> hi DBO
<DBO> I'll see to it that it gets passed on tot he right people
<DBO> hi DaSkreech
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by crimsun
<intelikey> head cheese     :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<crimsun> cheese at least
<CheeseBurgerMan> Talking about me?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks.
<DaSkreech> Where's the beef?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh. :P
<intelikey> nope
<SpAwN> can anyone help me to get xmms not to hog the whole sound device it would be nice to play enemy territory and listen to my music
<crimsun> SpAwN: ET doesn't play nicely.
<SpAwN> no?
<crimsun> SpAwN: is XMMS configured to use the "default" device (not "hw:0,0")?
<SpAwN> under the outputr option its alsa....
<intelikey> hmmm i don't like this.   kde is larger than X    ;/
<SpAwN> where dyes its deaflu
<SpAwN> * crimsun  its set to deaflut
<crimsun> SpAwN: ok, good, then it's configured correctly.
<SpAwN> so default is good?
<crimsun> yes
<SpAwN> i read a article sayin to install alsa-oss ...which i did
<crimsun> you can try that route, yes
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Well KDE is like umpteen programs whereas X is like 5
<crimsun> you'll need to echo 2 values into /proc/asound/
<SpAwN> but i start xmms....then i use aoss et and it doesnt realy work
<SpAwN> crimsun, what would u recomend i do...u seem to know your stuff
<intelikey> DaSkreech heh yeah not that way.   it doesn't fit in the window.  i can scroll all four directions....
<crimsun> SpAwN: did you echo those two values into /proc/asound/ ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Are the Kubuntu repos working slowly for anyone else?
<SpAwN> crimsun, i never saw any commands
<SpAwN> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=saving+sound  <--what i saw
<fiyawerx> CheeseBurgerMan: seemd fine for me about 20 minutes ago
<crimsun> SpAwN: echo 'wine 0 0 direct' |sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss && echo 'wine 0 0 disable' |sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<CheeseBurgerMan> fiyawerx: OK, maybe it's just my connection.
<SpAwN> crimsun, should i replace wine with the et excecutable
<crimsun> SpAwN: yes, use et.x86
<SpAwN> crimsun, thanks man im gonna give it a shot
<crimsun> it may freeze your machine, caveat
<intelikey> answer to the screen issue = adjust the 'virtual size' in xorg.conf     ;/
<ubuntu> k
<sotired> how would i format my slaved hard drive from ntfs to ext3?
<sotired> second drive...
<raf> hello all, someone could help me on installing ruby and rails (I have apache2)?
<DaSkreech> raf: Not sure. Is it in the repos?
<raf> I've installed ruby 1.8 via adept, it works via command line, bue I don't know how to configure apache2 to make work ruby over apache2
<raf> DaSkreech: I've installed ruby 1.8 via adept, it works via command line, bue I don't know how to configure apache2 to make work ruby over apache2
<raf> sorry
<DaSkreech> erm.. I'm not sure either
<DaSkreech> Have you searched for rails in apt?
<raf> DaSkreech: now, I've uninstalled ruby 1.8 because rails says that it is a incorrect ruby version
<raf> DaSkreech: yes, but I don't know if the Rails package I see in adept automatically configures apache2
<CaptainMorgan> ooooh
<CaptainMorgan> what's the new update for OOmath ?
<CaptainMorgan> eq editor?
<DaSkreech> Quick way to check would be to look at the details see if it mentions apache
<DaSkreech> CaptainMorgan: Thats what was on the table
<CaptainMorgan> niiiice
<raf> DaSkreech: it doesn't mention any apache stuff :-(
<DaSkreech> Hmm in that case we may need an apache ruby plugin
<DaSkreech> This is when you start to google :)
<raf> DaSkreech: haha, I'm googling 3 days ago
<raf> someone know ho can I know what version of Kubuntu I have, I mean if it is breezy, hoary, etc?
<DaSkreech> Well install rubyonrails and then join #rubyonrails and ask there
<DaSkreech> I think you have a good chance that someone there can walk you through
<DaSkreech> raf: cat /etc/issue
<nrdb> I am looking for smoe advise on setting up a email server for a small business, which system should I use?
<sdolnack> how can i view how much space is left on my drive?
<nrdb> sdolnack: try 'df -h'
<sdolnack> coz it's telling me i have no space left when i try to download a torrent fiel :-(  Any good tips on clearing up space in a linux environmetn?
<sdolnack> and is there any way to list files like in Konqueror similary to Windows Explorer in "Details" view?
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Yeah Click oon view -> details :)
<sdolnack> oh nevermind
<sdolnack> haha yeah
* sdolnack is an airhead
<DaSkreech> nrdb: Eh?
<DaSkreech> As long as it's not hydrogen
<sdolnack> how do i view my trash folder?
<fiyawerx> anyone know if there's a repo for kvim?
<DaSkreech> Click on the trash in the Lower right corner
<fiyawerx> i get Package kvim is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DaSkreech> fiyawerx: Try and install it explicitly?
<fiyawerx> DaSkreech: not sure whatcha mean, manually?
<fiyawerx> that was trying to apt-get install kvim
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Is it in the repos?
<fiyawerx> don't think so
<DaSkreech> !info kvim
<ubotu> Package kvim does not exist in dapper
<fiyawerx> oh, thats neat
<fiyawerx> !info gvim
<ubotu> Package gvim does not exist in dapper
<fiyawerx> !info vim-gtk
<ubotu> vim-gtk: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In repository universe, is extra. Version 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 694 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<DaSkreech> what are you trying to install?
<fiyawerx> was looking for some graphical vim :)
<sdolnack> is there a way to sort installed packages by size?
<fiyawerx> guess i'll have to use gvim
<fiyawerx> !info vim-gnome
<ubotu> vim-gnome: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In repository main, is extra. Version 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 695 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<nrdb> has anyone got an email server going? I would like to know which to use sendmail or courier etc.
<DaSkreech> nrdb: postfix I would guess
<sdolnack> nevermind again
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: So we have your permission to ignore you?
<sdolnack> hahaha
<sdolnack> OK what movie should I watch: Naked, Harold and Maude, Blood Simple, Before Night Falls, or My Own Private Idaho?
<DaSkreech> Hackers and Silicon Valley Pirates
<sdolnack> hahaha
<sdolnack> Hackers is so oddly amusing
<raf> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> Cause of Angie or the cool graphical way they get across the networks
<DaSkreech> raf: Worked out?
<intelikey> wasn't the switch konsole tabs hotkey ctrl+pg-up/dn  ?
<intelikey> 5~5~ <-- is all ctrl+pg-up gives me...   ?
<CaptainMorgan> new updates gave me more selections in grub.. how do I delete them?
<abattoir> CaptainMorgan: you can find those entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raf> DaSkreech: I have found a very good guide to install ruby on rails over apache2!
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<raf> DaSkreech: http://fo64.com/articles/2005/10/20/rails-on-breezy, with cat /etc/issue I knew that my Kubuntu it is an Ubuntu breezy badger, so I choose the right guide
<DaSkreech> :-)
* DaSkreech throws hotsnake on a plane
<intelikey> raf issue is the message that is issued at the login prompt   lsb-release -a  should tell you the release information.
<drarem> lol
<DaSkreech> Thats it I was thinking lsb -a but that didn't sound right
<raf> intelikey: aah, ok, ok, thanks!
<raf> intelikey: it is lsb_release <- with underscore :D, I wrote lsb then tab and lsb_release appeared
<raf> intelikey: what means LSB?
<DaSkreech> tab is your friend
<DaSkreech> !lsb
<ubotu> I know nothing about lsb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Silly bot
<intelikey> i only mention that because the /etc/issue file is made to be a costumizable message like /etc/modt    the former is displayed before login and the later after login.
<DaSkreech> Linux Standards base
<raf> intelikey: OOH LSB means Linux Standar Base!
<DaSkreech> Yep
<Vexmaster> i need help please
<intelikey> lsb=linux standards base
<raf> DaSkreech: yes, thanks
<DaSkreech> HI Vexmaster
<intelikey> yeah
<Vexmaster> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Vexmaster> maybe you can help me?
<DaSkreech> I have no clue
<Vexmaster> k
<fiyawerx> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> However I do have a prepaid credit card if you need one :)
<DaSkreech> Vexmaster: Whats up?
<intelikey> ;5~;5~;3~;3~;5~;5F;5H;3F;3H;5~;5~;3~;3~
<intelikey> oops sorry folks
<DaSkreech> Ohhh 3F!!
<DaSkreech> That's bad
<Vexmaster> im using dapper on a IBM t21 laptop and for some reason it wont shutdown properly
<DaSkreech> What does it do?
<Vexmaster> it says "will now halt " but nothing happens and the screen is still on
<intelikey> trying to switch tabs without the mouse
<intelikey> ah found it...
<Vexmaster> reminds me of windows 98
<Vexmaster> lol
<aegeanlinux> afk
<intelikey> i recall a bug on that.  you have to edit a shutdown script iirc   check the forums
<DaSkreech> Vexmaster: I assume that your laptop supports APM
<raf> DaSkreech: what about the bots? do I need to download some tar ball file? I wrote / msg seveas but it only open a window
<Vexmaster> i beleive so
<Vexmaster> no sure really, almost positivew
<Vexmaster> lol
<DaSkreech> raf: Umm What?
<DaSkreech> Vexmaster: Have you used another operating system and gotten it to shutdown/standby/hibernate?
<DaSkreech> What bots?
<intelikey> raf /msg ubotu help
<raf> DaSkreech: hehe, I mean, how can I use the bots?
<DaSkreech> Yeah that
<tony_> hola alguien que sepa configurar el sonido
<Vexmaster> DaSkreech yes with winxp
<unix_infidel> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> !es
<Vexmaster> and suse 9.2
<DaSkreech> Vexmaster: Then I guess the forums are your answer
<raf> tony_: siento decir esto, pero no encontrars mucha ayuda en espaol, es mejor tratar de hacerlo en ingls
<Vexmaster> lol ok
<Vexmaster> thanks anyways
<Vexmaster> :)
<tony_> Thank you Raf, do you know how to configure the sound
<intelikey> cat /proc/asound/cards
<tony_> i have 2 soundcards, kubuntu takes the integrated by default
<raf> tony_: you need to give more details, ie. Do you know how to configure th i810 sound card
<tony_> i have 2 soundcards, kubuntu takes the integrated by default
<tony_> with cat.... i have:
<tony_> 0 [I82801BAICH2  and  0 [I82801BAICH2
<intelikey> lol  ((unix_infidel: #kubuntu ("Lost terminal")))
<aegeanlinux> back
<intelikey> oh sorry, that just struck me funny
<Razorwire> Anybody with an Athlon 64 ever had any problems with powernowd giving them repetitious vid/fid write errors?
<tony_> raf, i dont know how to do that. I just have 2 sound cards  an integrated intel i8280 and a pci CMI8738mc6
<intelikey> tony_ it doesn't look like the other card is found.   lshw  or lspci  and find the name of the other soundcard.   then   modprobe the apropreate driver.
<intelikey> tony_ so do    . /etc/bash_completion ; modprobe snd-cmi[tab] 
<intelikey> errr snd-cm[tab]  maybe
<intelikey> pressing the [tab]  key of course
<tony_> intelikey, the 2nd card runs ok with xmms when i select it, so I think it was recognized
<intelikey> rather than typing out [tab]      but you knew that.
<tony_> my problem is hoy to put the integrated card as default
<tony_> how
<tony_> im sorry, i mean, how to put the pci card as default
<sdolnack> what are your guys' preferred linux DVD players?
<sdolnack> i'm debating between installing ogle and xine
<intelikey> want to disable the other or just make alsa default to the one ?
<intelikey> vlc
<tony_> just make default
<DaSkreech> tony_: You need both soundcards?
<intelikey> you would say that...
<tony_> no, but in the forums says : disabling from bios
<tony_> i dont want so
<intelikey> tony_ myself being a console kinda guy,  i don't know.     but you could black list the module that runs the on board sound and there by disable it in linux
<tony_> mi pc haves  winxp for my family and kubuntu I am learning
<tony_> great, My respects for a Console guy, I just want to set the pci card as default and not the integr.
<DaSkreech> hi dr_willis
<intelikey> ls /etc/modprobe.d/   have a look in the blacklist.* files for examples maybe.
<dr_willis> Moo! to U! :)
<tony_> here i go
<sdolnack> anyone use mplayer?
<intelikey> tony_ there is an easier (GUI) way to do that.   ask crimsun if he is still around.
<unix_infidel> how does irssi map beyond window 10?
<unix_infidel> eg i can switch b/w 1-10 with alt+0-9 but how does it map beyond that?
* DaSkreech ignores sdolnack
<sdolnack> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<tony_> thanks i ll try
<DaSkreech> sdolnack:  :-P
<sdolnack> oh my
<intelikey> unix_infidel does it map beyond 0 ?
<driz> !off-topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about off-topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> :-)
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i mean with a second modifier maybe...
<unix_infidel> maybe i can set it in .irssi/config?
<DaSkreech> driz: what?
<driz> i got it
<driz> forget it
<tony_> hi crimsum, are you there still
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i dont like having to resort to alt+p/n when going beyond window 10
<sdolnack> DaSkreetch whta are some common causes of choppy video playback?
<intelikey> unix_infidel i use bx and it doesn't seem to have an option beyond window 0 ....    so i don't know about irssi   that may be a shared weekness for all i know.
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Using the xine backend
<sdolnack> DaSkreech: i believe so
<unix_infidel> intelikey: yea, the configs are basically the same...
<unix_infidel> maybe what i'm looking for is a plugin...
<unix_infidel> the way i see it....i shouldnt have more than 10 irc channels i'm active in, in the first place...
<unix_infidel> shouldnt be spending so much time on irc anyway :P
<intelikey> maybe,   or add the command to a .ircrc file and /11...20  that way  idk.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<intelikey> i add short cuts to all kinds of things  and put them in ~/.ircrc
<unix_infidel> intelikey: hmm, maybe i should take it to #irssi and see if they can offer some config options :)
<DaSkreech> Silly Tm_T irc isn't for kids
<intelikey> hey you old fart.  how are you ?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: err, you're here.. ;p
<Tm_T> btw I'm back! \o/
<DaSkreech> intelikey: is it more of an honour to be a new fart or an old fart?
<unix_infidel> intelikey: why are you running as root on IRC?
<intelikey> prolly not
<intelikey> unix_infidel i'm not.
<intelikey> in fact i think i just locked out all root access.
<intelikey> only way to do anything as root here should now be to [ctrl] +[alt] +[delete]     and boot single   or possably even only as init    i'll have to test it.
<Whil> hello
<wolfmanz> Anyone using superkaramba?
<DaSkreech> Yo
<abattoir> wolfmanz: yes, I am.
<Whil> What's going on?
<wolfmanz> when you use it does it take up about 30 to 40% of your cpu ?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: i guess that'd depend on the themes that you use
<wolfmanz> kubuntu_sysinfo is the name of this one its pretty simple
<abattoir> wolfmanz: a kde-look link?
<wolfmanz> uhm hold
<wolfmanz> actually i'm trying another one now and that to is eatting about 40%
<Ertain> How can I figure out how much data is on a floppy?
<intelikey> yep root is totally locked out.
<intelikey> Ertain mount it and df -h
<DaSkreech> Ertain: Don't use floppys
<intelikey> floppies are good.  just small.
<Whil> can anybody tell me how to change the file browser background please?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Spoken like a man who doesn't use floppies
<intelikey> right click the background
<abattoir> Whil: View->Configure Background
<intelikey> DaSkreech but i do.
<Whil> abattoir: thanks] 
<sdolnack> i'm havin problems w/ dvd playback... if i do a fresh reboot, the dvd will play fine, but right now it's choppy
<intelikey> i still use 5.25 floppies  :)
<sdolnack> dvd playback seems to get choppy after i've been running kubuntu for a bit and using other progs
<Tm_T> I have installed several operating systems from floppies, OS2 warp 3 was funniest experience
<abattoir> Whil: you're welcome :)
<wolfmanz> abattoir here is the one i'm using http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33214
<kyle_> Is it possible to spoof your operating system?
<intelikey> Tm_T i installed mandrake 9.0 on a lappy via floppy disks
<Tm_T> intelikey: heh
<Tm_T> intelikey: pile of ~40 floppy disks... whoo
<intelikey> really,  a 486    with 16m ram and 225m hdd    i installed win95 and mdk9.0  to compare them... :)
<abattoir> wolfmanz: give me a sec, i'll try it out
<wolfmanz> ok thanks
<intelikey> Tm_T only three disks.   just reused them...
<intelikey> :)
<Tm_T> intelikey: mehhehe
<Onmitsu> ah guys i need your help, in the registered area of www.mldesigners.com there's a working gmail exploit, i dont know what to do? should i email gmail with the link and my username and password? or what? is there an email address? ahh, what should i do?
<intelikey> would you believe win95 out preforms a modern linux in that env     on almost every test.     file transfer was the exception.
<abattoir> wolfmanz: it shoots up from 15~20 to 354~40 in mine... what CPU?
<kyle_> Is it possible to spoof your operating system - http://overdrive.mtv.com won't allow my to view their site?
<wolfmanz> abattoir amd xp 2500
<OOD> kyle_: you can get the user agent switcher extension for firefox, and disguise your browser as IE6
<abattoir> wolfmanz: superkaramba themes do take a fair chunk of cpu usage, especially if you use a lot of them(and if they are complicated)...
<intelikey> kyle_ yes it's possable.
<OOD> kyle_: if that doesn't work then you can try running firefox or IE in wine
<kyle_> OOD: ahh, i didnt think of wine
<wolfmanz> abattoir i just have that one activated
<kyle_> OOD and intelikey  -- thanks, i will look into the agent switcher
<abattoir> wolfmanz: you can confirm if superkaramba is the app using most of the cpu by running top in the CLI, or by running ksysguard
<wolfmanz> abattoir it is the app i have checked that
<beavis> doesn anyone have a copy of the x64 azureus , their new website doesnt have it for download
<kyle_> OOD: Konq lets me switch it to IE6 on WinXP easily
<wolfmanz> abattoir i just think its a bit high i had damn small linux running that has alomost the same thing on its desktop and my cpu didnt exceed 5%
<abattoir> wolfmanz: does sk take up the same/similar amnt of cpu when no themes are running?
<wolfmanz> let me check
<intelikey> where is the setting that stops that stupid mouncing cursor thingy ???
<intelikey> bouncing even
<abattoir> wolfmanz: well, kde uses more cpu than fluxbox... and sk themes generally are cpu hungry :)
<abattoir> intelikey: Kcontrol->Appearance...->Launch Feedback
<wolfmanz> SK is below 10% without the theme going
<abattoir> wolfmanz: so as i said, it is the theme
<intelikey> lol
<kyle_> where is konqueor installed?
<wolfmanz> abattoir ya to bad it eats so much cpu it does look good
<abattoir> wolfmanz: have to sacrifice something for eyecandy ;)
<wolfmanz> abattoir ya but thats a bit to much
<abattoir> wolfmanz: you could probably find another theme which strikes the right balance :)
<intelikey> kyle_ the executable is in /usr/bin/   but as for the rest of it    dpkg -L packagename
<DaSkreech> kyle_: try whereis konqueror
<chavo> if you want a system monitor/mailchecker/weather thingy that doesn't eat up your cpu, try gkrellm
<kyle_> i'm trying to install flash player into konq
<kyle_> but it wont let me
<chavo> kyle_, put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<joel_> is there a good list of kubuntu hotkeys somewhere?
<intelikey> nice; in kcontrol > internet... > network settings.    i get an error window that says "your platform is not supported. ....blah blah blah...please choose one."   in the list is ubuntu/dapper     hehhe  wonder what platform i have ???
<OOD> joel_: run kcontrol, under Regional & Accesibility :)
<joel_> ooo ok OOD thanks =)
<kyle_> chavo: there is no such place as ~/.mozilla/plugins
<intelikey> and what information is kcontrol reading anyway ?
<chavo> kyle_, mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins come on man
* intelikey thinks kyle_ doesn't know that  /.blah is hidden....
<intelikey> it's de dot man
<intelikey> de dot hid it from you
<kyle_> intelikey: i do
<DaSkreech> He doesn't have firefox installed
<kyle_> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<kyle_> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /home/kyle/.mozilla/plugins
<kyle_> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<intelikey> that maybe
<kyle_> DaSkreech: yes i do
<kyle_> that is AFTER i mkdir
<kyle_> Don't think I'm an idiot - it's Adobe's installer that's retarded
<intelikey> no argument there
<chavo> I've had the same ~/.mozilla/plugins for years man they really need to update that thing
<actinic> omg, Opteron 144's for $99.99!
<OOD> are those dual-core?
<actinic> no, single
<actinic> http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=M&Product_Code=120344&Category_Code=hsb
<actinic> they were $170 yesterday
<OOD> they're great overclockers
<actinic> yep, i've got 1 running at 2.9 presently
<word> are there any good 'get ubuntu' images?
<kyle_> fuck adobe flash!!
<OOD> kyle_: just let it install in the default location and it should work
<kyle_> OOD: no, thats not the prob anymore
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kyle_> Flash 8 is out for IE
<OOD> actually it's 9 :P
<kyle_> but not fore firefox, opera, or safari
<kyle_> w/e
<chavo> flash 9 is out already for ie and FF
<OOD> only windows and mac versions though
<chavo> just not linux
<chavo> but it's coming RSN!
<kyle_> guess i gotta go with wine
<intelikey> flash... yuck
<kyle_> intelikey: trust me, i agree. if it can't be done with CSS and XHTML i dont want anything to do with it
<kyle_> but the g/f wants overdrive.mtv.com and i wanna get laid tonight
<OOD> o.0
<OOD> then install firefox in wine
<kyle_> about to install wine
<intelikey> so that's it.....            it all becomse clear now....
<kyle_> is wine available with apt-get?
<OOD> yes
<intelikey> tes
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<word> are there any good 'get ubuntu' images?
<kyle_> word - you have The Gimp, make one :-)
<intelikey> oh so now wine=wine is not an emulator is an emulator.... ;.
<word> only if you want stick figures and black white and yellow colors :P
<OOD> dammit, one thing that i don't like about linux is my space magically shrinks all the time
<noiesmo> Hello all I have upgraded from hoary to dapper and have a lvm2 problem from what I can see on net I need to edit a preinst file within the debian package whats the easiest way to do this
<OOD> it's weird
<OOD> i had 1.5 gb today
<OOD> but now i have 680,b
<OOD> mb
<chavo> OOD, check your logs and maybe apt archive
<intelikey> cache dirs and tmp space    not to mention logs
<OOD> where are the logs? can't remember
<chavo> /var/cache/apt/archives
<chavo> /var/log for most logs
<intelikey>  /var/log
<intelikey> also ~/.kde/something/cache  and ~/.mozilla*/something/cache
<intelikey> although those generally arent in the 100m range
<OOD> well now im back to 930
<intelikey> what did you install ?
<intelikey> watch any flicks ?
<noiesmo> it's all good i fixed it myself thanks for the help :)
<word> OOD: see if there's anything in /home/user/.local/share/Trash/files/
<OOD> word: yea i checked there, files used to get stuck there somehow, doesn't happen anymore
<OOD> some kde bug
<word> heh yah me too
<OOD> i don't trust the trash can anymore, i just rm everything
<OOD> ;)
<intelikey> ~/.local   oh yes,   how do you turn off trash ?
<word> intelikey: not sure :-/
<intelikey> i could ln -s /dev/null ~/.local     heh but that would prolly break kde
<OOD> intelikey: you can go to konqueror settings and check the "show delete context menu"
<OOD> then just right click on everything and delete
<intelikey> that won't get rid of the ~/.local dir tho
<word> what has the ~/.local dir done to you?
<intelikey> i deleted it several times, kde just makes a new one. on startup.
<OOD> why do you want it gone?
<OOD> if you don't use hte trashcan it won't fill up
<intelikey> got in the way of my symlink
<intelikey> but i generally access /usr/local via a symlink .local
<OOD> intelikey: you can write a script that starts with kde that deletes the folder every time
<OOD> and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<intelikey> or find the script that makes it and edit that one.
<intelikey> :)
<OOD> thats like needle in a haystack material, take the easy way out :P
<intelikey> no it seems to be in  ".kde/share/config/startupconfigfiles"
<intelikey> grep is a nice magnet for finding "needle in a haystack"
<OOD> nice
<intelikey> actually i spoke too soon.  it's not there  i left the dot out of the search string.
<intelikey> i guess it's hard coded in rather than a config file...
<intelikey> that string doesn't show up any place on the whole system
<intelikey> eeek i can't find my home...
<eXCeSS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215161
<intelikey> errr i wish that when it's https the link would reflect that...
<tony_> hi everybody do you know how to configure the soundcard?
<intelikey> no tony_.  how ?
<tony_> hi, intelikey, crimsum was gone
<tony_> i back right now
<OOD> tony_: get alsamixer (with apt) and try unmuting certain channels to see if you get any sound
<intelikey> tony_ hmmm sorry to hear that.
<OOD> doing this while playing a sound would be helpfull
<intelikey> OOD he's trying to change the default card
<OOD> what do you mean? he's got 2 cards?
<intelikey> OOD iirs he has built in and a (good) pci sound card   k defaults to use the built-in.
<tony_> yes, OOD, an integrated one and a pci one
<OOD> tony_: then the easiest thing to do is to turn of the integrated in the bios
<OOD> it's sapping cpu power even when it's not playing
<intelikey> or mayge it's arts that defaults to the built-in
<intelikey> OOD that's a no can do.   already been there
<tony_> i cant do that, it is used in win xp for other  users
<dek_aik> tony: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?action=find&find=MultipleCards would help
<OOD> tony_: can't you use that card in xp too? not to mention speaker swapping
<dek_aik> tony: sorry this one http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
<tony_> i'm reading now
<_normal1> hello
<tony_> in fact, this was solved by a friend, 5 months ago, but i dont remember how was it
<intelikey> abi
<Mrono> bwahahah
<intelikey> abi_normal   :)
<Mrono> ?? nvidia
<Mrono> ??nvidia
<Mrono> er, what was the command?
<dek_aik> tony: look at the bottom of the http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards about setting it in dapper
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mrono> ah, thanks
<_normal1> anyone know that repository site
<Mrono> I know I can do transparency, i've got the geforce 7900gt
<_normal1> that makes up a list of all the stuff you need when you fill out what you need
<_normal1> ?
<kuzmaster> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> !dstats
<ubotu> I know nothing about dstats - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kuzmaster> _normal1, is that what your after
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kuzmaster> source-o-matic is better
<_normal1> cool thanks
<_normal1> =)
<kuzmaster> !tell _normal1 about easysource
<intelikey> better than ?
<kuzmaster> the source-o-matic is better than making you own, or editing the defult sources.list
<intelikey> i just add universe   to the end of the main restricted       and update
<intelikey> <shrugs/>
<OOD> same
<intelikey> don't know why it would be better than that....
<Mrono> Anyone else running an athlon 64 X@ 4200+?
<Mrono> Sorry, X2, not X@
<Mrono> I'm wondering what module I need to install under linux restricted modules.
<Mrono> Anyone?
<OOD> what do you mean exactly?
<tony_> dek_aik
<Mrono> I got it figured out I think.
<tony_> dek_aik ? are you there still?
<Mrono> I'm proceeding very carefully, my last linux install on my laptop was a experience from heck
<tony_> <tony_> dek_aik ? are you there still?
<dek_aik> tony: yes
<CaptainMorgan> what's a nice ide available?
<tony_> thank you very much, it works.
<dek_aik> tony: ha..ha...u r welcome
<tony_> this is my firts problem solved "myself"
<stephan> hi
<tony_> dek, i am a novice with linus. thank you again. and everybody. good bye
<dek_aik> tony: and do you know that this is only the 2nd time i use irc?..bye also
<CaptainMorgan> Im checking out Anjuta.. is there anything else?
<stephan> some program is blocking my audio device? how is the eassieest way to find out which? and kill it?
<tony_> ha haha i cant believe that. you are a genius
<intelikey> howto scroll the console so that the output is printed on line # each time ??    # might be 12 for instantance.   i.e.  output scrolling text to the middle of the screen.?
<intelikey> i guess that's not a kubuntu question...
<kuzmaster> hello all, how can i have full sudo rights, so i dont have to enter my password when i have to run things as sudo (e.g. adept)?
<kuzmaster> anyone?
<kuzmaster> and one at all?
<kuzmaster> ?me wants to know how to make myself as a sudo account
<dek_aik> kuzmaster:  try direction in the http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/
<kuzmaster> thanx
<_normal1> i keep on getting errors with apt-get
<_normal1> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/pool-breezy/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1_all.deb  404 Not Found
<_normal1> anyone know whats up
<centyx> what's the score?!
<centyx> oh
<centyx> sorry
<centyx> try apt-get update
<_normal1> thats what i get when i do apt-get update
<_normal1> =\
<centyx> actually, what's that source you're using
<_normal1> what do you mean
<centyx> maybe you should update your sources.list
<_normal1> i just did
<_normal1> from www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<centyx> er,
<centyx> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<centyx> _normal1: you meaning to use breezy?
<_normal1> isn't that what i should be useing ?
<_normal1> isn't that the best one to use
<centyx> _normal1: it's a bit outdated... dapper is the current
<_normal1> oh okay
<_normal1> thanks
<Lynoure> _normal1: but if you have hp lj 1022, by any chance, breezy is better with it...
<_normal1> i don't but thanks for telling me
<Lynoure> :)
<Mrono> Anyone know what the program that drops down from the top of your screen and gives you a termal is called
<Mrono> It's something starting with a 'p' or an 's'
<chavo> Mrono, yakuake
<chavo> that's the konsole versdion
<Mrono> thanks
<proudfoot> hey
<proudfoot> newbie question, how do I access synaptic package manager in kubuntu?
<dek_aik> proudfoot: if you have it installed it should be at kmenu--system
<proudfoot> thanks
<proudfoot> is adept installer kubuntus counterpart to synaptic?
<martinjh99> Yup
<proudfoot> ok                                                                      `+--+-+--+--                                                         OK                                                                                       ````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````W
<proudfoot> if something in adept is greyed out
<proudfoot> what does that mean?
<dek_aik> proudfoot: i dont know, maybe because the repos are not active (universe, multiverse) in ur /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lynoure> yeah! The recent cups upgrade fixed my printing problems! :)
<wolfmanz> Anyone have any idea how i could check and see if a web site is active or down and have it do this checking every so often?
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: There are very many ways for that... ideally you'll prolly want to also check that is it still showing the content you want it to.
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: there is a package called watchdog   for just this kind of things
<Lynoure> oops
<veronica> hola
<veronica> xD
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: oops, I misread
<veronica> alguien habla espaol?
<veronica> 
<wolfmanz> I need a print out to that tells me what time the site went down at
<wolfmanz> i want to be able to do this from this computer i'm on now
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: Anyway, all it takes a tiny shell script in cron. But I might be too morningish to walk you through the stops now
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: this should get you started, though http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1223606&page=6
<Tm_T> KaiserSuse: err, suse?
<wolfmanz> Thanks
<KaiserSuse> Tm_T: yah, old nick from yesteryear
<Tm_T> yeah yeah
<Tm_T> no excuses! ;)
<Mrono> Question, How do I set the desktops to change when the mouse hits the edge of the screen
<KaiserSuse> Tm_T: c'mon... this has been my nick since 1998
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> and I have been using windows since 1993
<Tm_T> ...whops
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: spong (e.g. spong-www) looks also good, but also like an overkill if it is just one web service you want to monitor
<KaiserSuse> Mrono: System settings -> Deskop -> Window behvior -> Advanced -> Active Desktop Borders
<wolfmanz> Ya i only want to monitor my site we seem to be getting random crashes and untill the guy who runs the VPS can get access to logs i want to know how often my site is down
<Mrono> KaiserSuse, Thanks
<KaiserSuse> Mrono: np
<_JP> how do i make Konquerors setting "Tools->HTML Settings->Java" retain it's checkstate after restart?
<Goliath23> hi
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<Goliath23> Is it possible to install kubuntu with standard kde settings?
<Goliath23> and the kcontrol as default instead of the kubuntu settings dialog?
<centyx> hey. i'm using the nvidia driver. for some reason when i play media w/ kaffeine it just shows black, and the timer progresses rapidly
<centyx> no sound either
<centyx> doesn't matter what media type i try
<centyx> any ideas?
<MilhousePunkRock> Did anyone apply all the new updates already?
<jbrouhard> what new updates ?
<wolfmanz> Lynoure thate example you gave me on that site should that work under this version of kubuntu? i get erros when i try to run that
<centyx> i'm trying to use opengl as the video driver for xine
<centyx> shouldn't that work?
<kakalto> centyx: I"ve had issues with it, myself
<MilhousePunkRock> Adept prompted me that there are 36 updated packages available, jbrouhard
<jbrouhard> Already ?
<jbrouhard> *checks myself*
<jbrouhard> I got no updates
<jbrouhard> (I update daily)
<MilhousePunkRock> That's weird
<kyle_> Only update I had today was for Automatix
<MilhousePunkRock> Did you have any updates lately?
<kyle_> Few days ago I had a couple
<kosh> no upgrades today for me either
<kyle_> can't remember what for
<kosh> and I just checked
<MilhousePunkRock> I use the PC daily, maybe I didn't see that Adept prompted me before...
<MilhousePunkRock> The point is, after the initial installation there were a bunch of updates, of course... Including one that wrecked the wireless LAN
<MilhousePunkRock> That was a real P.I.T.A. to get it back to life
<MilhousePunkRock> I'm gonna try it now anyway
<kosh> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-152.php    new koffice packages
<centyx> i think i have codec issues
<centyx> anybody have problems w/ the w32codecs package from debian-multimedia?
<unix_infidel> centyx: why not use the ubuntu package?
<centyx> gar and why is unix_infidel: i didn't know there was one?
<centyx> oops
<centyx> i was mid sentence
<centyx> heh
<unix_infidel> yes...you were.
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: there were multiple, I assume at least the shell script one would work, once you modify it to point at the right url
<centyx> there is no w32codecs ubuntu package that i can see
<unix_infidel> centyx: apt-cache search w32codecs.
<unix_infidel> you probably need to add a repo.
<centyx> centyx: i did
<centyx> centyx: which one?
<centyx> er
<centyx> unix_infidel:
<centyx> i'm tired
<unix_infidel> 0230 hrs here.'
<unix_infidel> umm, probably cipherfunk or plf.
<centyx> ah
<wolfmanz> Lynoure i think i got the first one working it need a library to run der perl so i got that and i think its working not reall shure i'm not getting errors now though
<centyx> plf was down yesterday
<centyx> not familiar w/ cipherfunk
<unix_infidel> !cipherfunk
<ubotu> I know nothing about cipherfunk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<centyx> i'll just get the codecs from mplayer's site
<unix_infidel> qdeb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main
<_rince_> mrgn
<unix_infidel> erm, crap.
<unix_infidel> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep funk
<unix_infidel> # Cipherfunk multimedia packages (packages, GPG key: 33BAC1B3)
<unix_infidel> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main
<centyx> k thanks
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: test it by pointing it to a page that does not exist? Or a server that does not exist,
<wolfmanz> ya i just did that and now i got new errors lol
<unix_infidel> sure.
<centyx> hrm.
<centyx> i don't know what the deal is.
<Buncho> anyone around?
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: then there are the heavy duty monitoring systems. e.g. Nagios, plenty of howtos for those. I must admit I'm too lazy today to help with debugging scripts I didn't write...
<unix_infidel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unix_infidel> Buncho: ^^^^^
<Buncho> =P
<Buncho> here's the problem
<Buncho> i installed kdesktop
<Buncho> rebooted
<Buncho> from ubuntu --> kubuntu
<Buncho> login screen appears, login, black screen and it goes back to the login screen
<wolfmanz> Lynoure there isnt much to debug i just think the guy is using librarys in that example that dont come as part of kubuntu
<Buncho> i tried reconfiguring xserver, but to no avail
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: They'll prolly exist in the repositories.
<Buncho> any ideas?
<Buncho> anywhere from getting it to work to how i can roll back the system to when it did work
<Buncho> T.T
<wolfmanz> Lynoure ya i'm sure they do but if i dont know the names of what he used it wont do me any good to go looking for them lol
<Lynoure> wolfmanz:  apt-cache search <something you expect to be in the description>   is a charm, often
<thyko> firefox wount automatically install plugins
<thyko> how do i fix that?
<Buncho> =/
<Buncho> still no answer
* Buncho continues sifting through the forums
<munu> i have stranege problems with using CPAN - even install Bundle::CPAN is not going through. is it a known hiccap?
<Lynoure> Buncho: for much of the world it is either early saturday ir very late friday, not the most pleasing times to be volunteering
<wolfmanz> thyko I had a problem with firefox installing the flash player and i had to manually install that the auto thing didnt work at all
<Lynoure> Buncho: Yesterday one other person was complaining something similar...
<Buncho> lol
<Buncho> it's 1am sat for me... =/
<Lynoure> what packages did you install?
<thyko> wolfmanz: its hapening with jre too :(
<Lynoure> Buncho:if just kdesktop, it might not be enough on it's own to move smoothly to kubuntu
<wolfmanz> thyko ya i dont get why something like plugins dont install the way they should through the browser
<Buncho> what else do i need?
<Lynoure> Buncho: I'm not sure how uptodate this is, but see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<Buncho> awesome
<Lynoure> Buncho: good luck and don't work on your system too tired, that way leads to dispair and sadness...
<wolfmanz> thats what makes ya putr windows back on the drive lol
<Buncho> yeah...
<Buncho> but i also want to run a simulation before i sleep
<Buncho> ^^;
<wolfmanz> a simulation of what?
<munu> !cpan
<Buncho> just some physics models
<ubotu> I know nothing about cpan - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lynoure> Buncho: That might be nice thing to do. Gives you something to think about in your dreams:)
<Lynoure> Buncho: Oh, I though you meant a simulation of the apt-get operation =)
<Buncho> nah... i think i've gotten used to apt-get, i just need to start parsing the repositories in my brain so i don't have to look programs up on google
<unix_infidel> Buncho: why not just use the gui.
<unix_infidel> adept or synaptic.
<Gonzo> is there a way to make the task bar double so there's double space in height to store tasks
<unix_infidel> Gonzo: right click and configure panel.
<Gonzo> thx
<VirusDotNET> hey ayone know how to cancel an installation item cause it can't connect to the server
<VirusDotNET> Connecting to alien.ssl.berkeley.edu|128.32.18.176|:21... failed: Connection timed out.
<VirusDotNET> Retrying.
<unix_infidel> VirusDotNET: installation item?
<VirusDotNET> Setting up setiathome (3.08-4) ...
<unix_infidel> during installation?
<Buncho> sigh
<Buncho> unfortunately that didn't fix it
<Lynoure> Buncho: For risky things I often do run the apt-get simulation, to make sure it does not replace/remove too many things.
<VirusDotNET> it just keeps tryying to connect and the server is down
<Buncho> Lynoure: is xserver running when the login screen is up?
<VirusDotNET> is there a way to remove it cause i can't install nothing til this finishes
<Buncho> because i can boot failsafe mode, which just has a single console window
<Buncho> i was looking at the kdm log, and it mentions something about /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc and a refcount =2 when it's supposed to be 1?
<felix_e> riddell: is there a reason for the koffice-latest thingy still pointing to koffice 1.5.1? (no complain, really. just asking.)
<Lynoure> Buncho: take backup of the configuration and try changing it
<Buncho> =/
<Buncho> sigh... my vi's a bit rusty
<VirusDotNET> anyone know about mine?
<Buncho> i also have something about GLcore failing to load
<VirusDotNET> >.<
<mehdi> hi
<VirusDotNET> hi
<mehdi> i wouldlike help for amarok i can ask here ?
<VirusDotNET> ##kde
<VirusDotNET> or #kde
<VirusDotNET> Does anyone know how to make a install that already started cancel?
<Buncho> where can i find xorg.conf?
<mehdi> i would like use amarok with xine extra-plugin but my apt-get don't find it
<VirusDotNET> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<VirusDotNET> or /usr/X11/xorg.conf
<mehdi> copy first ur xorg.conf
<Buncho> yeah
<Buncho> that was done
<Buncho> is it wise to clear the kdm log?
<xiO__> hi
<raymond__> hi
<Buncho> blegh
<Buncho> sleepy
<thyko> wolfmanz: doode, i found a way to install it
<fek> moin
<centyx> gar
<centyx> does anyone know how to trick movies.yahoo.com into letting you watch trailers?
<centyx> they check to see if you have windows media player and quicktime installed
<centyx> and realplayer
<raymond__> with what do you wnat to watch it?
<centyx> but most of the trailers aren't in real format
<raymond__> put the url in a differnt player?
<centyx> they don't give you the url till they've verified your player
<centyx> some java junk
<centyx> or something
<raymond__> ok?
<raymond__> there must be a way
<centyx> yea that's why i'm asking
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<centyx> ;)
<centyx> my java's fine
<centyx> man i didn't know multiverse had that
<centyx> i made my own using java-package
<Healot> 6.06 :0
<centyx> yea, it was habit from the past
<Healot> well if you made a package previously... better use the previous rather than download
<centyx> it works fine so i'm not worried about it
<centyx> though i probably should replace it eventually so i'll get updates
<raymond__> euhm does it work with qiucktime?
<centyx> raymond__: does what work?
<raymond__> the trailers?
<h3sp4wn> centyx: Are you using java 6 ?
<centyx> go there yourself and try to watch a trailer, you'll see what i mean
<centyx> centyx: no
<centyx> h3sp4wn: no
<centyx> raymond__: it tries to detect if i have the quicktime player... yes.
<centyx> raymond__: it detects that i don't
<centyx> sun-j2re1.4                                1.4.2+12
<centyx> it detects my realplayer plugin fine
<centyx> but most of the trailers aren't in that format
<centyx> i guess it detects browser plugins?
<centyx> not sure
<Healot> raymond__: my suggestion, mac or windows :)
<centyx> i use the media player connectivity in firefox
<centyx> in konqueror, i'm using the default kmplayer_konq_plugins
<centyx> Healot: just to watch some trailers?
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> it's apple-owned anyways
<centyx> there's got to be a workaround
<centyx> maybe if i knew something about writing mozilla plugins i could write some bogus plugin to make it think i had it
<centyx> or something
<centyx> i duno
<Healot> well, for well-verse linux users, that maybe easy
<Healot> for migrators or try-outs?
<centyx> i consider myself to be a well-versed linux user :P
<centyx> i've been using linux as my primary os since 1997
<centyx> doesn't mean i'm a programmer
<centyx> i'm a sysadmin by trade
<centyx> all i ever program in is bash, perl, python or php
<centyx> i admit it'd help me a lot to learn c and other languages, but i just haven't :P
<centyx> as far as kde and the gui side of things go, i'm pretty new
<centyx> for the longest time i stayed in the console and only used x when i had to
<centyx> and my wm was fluxbox
<centyx> then i finally switched to the beefier xfce
<centyx> that was when i decided that woody was just too outdated to use as a workstation anymore
<centyx> and i was tired of using sid
<centyx> stuff breaking constantly
<centyx> so i switched to gentoo
<centyx> then i switched to ubuntu, and started using gnome
<Buncho> whoo hoo!
<centyx> that was a shock
<Buncho> 3 hours later
<Buncho> and i'm back on gnome
<Lynoure> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
* Buncho gives kde the finger
<Buncho> "enter" key?
<centyx> Lynoure: you talking to me?
<Lynoure> centyx: No, I was triggering the bot
<centyx> that's obvious...
<Lynoure> centyx: But yes, most of the flood seemed to be by you.
<centyx> Lynoure: i was talking as i was thinking. not using the enter key as punctuation
<centyx> just coz no one else was talking doesn't mean i was flooding
<centyx> anyway, since no one else is talking, i'll shut up and make you happy
<Lynoure> centyx: I didn't mean that. But if you feel angry or offended take it to msg, please.
<Buncho> Thx Lynoure for the help... couldn't get to the bottom of it though
<Buncho> =/
<thyko> how do i add multiverse to sources.lst?
<Lynoure> thyko: just comment out couple of lines from /etc/apt/sources.list  they should be clearly marked
<thyko> got it
<thyko> thanks
<Lynoure> Buncho: one thing worth trying is removing gdm and replacing it with kdm / reinstalling kdm
<Buncho> hrmmm i'll give it a try
<Buncho> just not tonight
<Buncho> good night
<Lynoure> night
<fifamaster> hi
<fifamaster> how can i set from kubuntu to load as first os windows from grub?
<tictric> fifamaster: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thyko> you know that 'kubuntu' that appears immediately grub loads
<thyko> and one can see the drivers loading below it?
<thyko> how do i customize that?
<h3sp4wn> I only know to disable it
<h3sp4wn> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<thyko> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thyko> hehe
<thyko> ubotu: how do i customize the login screen
<ubotu> I know nothing about how do i customize the login screen - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thyko> ?
<thyko> ubotu: login
<ubotu> I know nothing about login - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thyko> ubotu: kubuntu login screen
<ubotu> I know nothing about kubuntu login screen - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NiteCreep> Anyone around? I'd really appreciate some help on getting my wireless up and running. I find the network I want to connect to, but all I get is "connection failed" in Wireless Assistant.
<NiteCreep> ubotu: wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<thyko> ubotu: login manager
<ubotu> I know nothing about login manager - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lynoure> thyko: there are themes for it at least, and it is called kdm
<thyko> yeah, found them
<thyko> thanks
<thyko> nice, very nice
<thyko> this is the best linux distro i've tried so far
<thyko> in 3 years
<Lynoure> thyko: That's always nice to hear, I'm undecided between debian and ubuntu, but I'm quite gui resistant
<thyko> Lynoure: then you'll probably wind up with debi
<crazy_penguin> good day everyone!
<Lynoure> thyko: I have a vm with debian, and used to have a desktop computer runnign that too. But the jury is still out. And the rumour is Ubuntu is easier to get involved in.
<arso> hello
<arso> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<arso> ntfs driver
<arso> wow
<arso> wonder if its as good as ext3 driver for windows
<Lynoure> the writing is still risky, but I'd personally trust it more than letting MS Windows to write on my linux partitions...
<Lynoure> I'd prelly still go for a small frisbee partition in fat32
<kuzmaster> how i i run perl files (.pl)
<thyko> perl x.pl
<kuzmaster> thanx
<centyx> maybe i'm just delirious, but where do you go in kde to load themes ( .kth )?
<centyx> seems like i remember there being a theme management section or something
<imbrandon> centyx, run kcontrol, there should be a secton in there
<centyx> imbrandon: ah yes, thank you
<thyko> system settings
<centyx> thyko: it doesn't show up in system settings
<centyx> but kcontrol shows everything
<thyko> mmm ... i better install that ..
<centyx> thyko: it's already installed
<imbrandon> thyko, its installed by default
<imbrandon> its part of kde
<thyko> true
<centyx> should change in theme be effective immediately, or do you have to log out and back in?
<centyx> hm
<mayank> Hello, I am trying to mount my usb hard disk, and i am getting the following error in dmesg :
<mayank> [4326013.824000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<mayank> [4326014.895000]  usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<mayank> i am using edgy, What shall i do, ?
<mayank> also /proc/bus/usb/ folder is empty
<h3sp4wn> mayank: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mayank> ok, thanks
<ubuntu> hi guys
<ubuntu> O.o
<ubuntu> a girl?
<ubuntu> angelina: hi
<ajayc> hi bimberi
<bimberi> hey ajayc
<ajayc> bimberi: sup
<arso> hey
<ajayc> hi arso
<arso> where do i set screensaver please?
<arso> cant believe i forgot
<ajayc> left click on desktop
<ajayc> and select configure desktop
<bimberi> nommuch :)
<arso> lol
<arso> wow
<arso> i am blind
<arso> i went there and didnt see it earlier
<ajayc> bimberi: arso interested in making a kubuntu based distro?
<bimberi> nah, difficult to improve on perfection ;)
<ajayc> bimberi: see the objectives at ajay.chahar.googlepages.com
<david__> Hallo
<jamardi> hi there!
<ajayc> hullo!
<ajayc> bimberi: saw the link?
<david__> I need Latex. I'm familiar with it using Windows. Now I need it for Linux - Ubuntu. Is there a powerfull editor? (I read Emacs should help..)
<timonator> heya. i have a problem with amarok (xine engine) playing mp3 files. i installed libmad0 but the website told me to install libxine-extracodecs or something similar. enabling the universe or multiverse package lists doesnt give me that package :(
<ajayc> david__: any editor is powerful man including emacs
<ajayc> timonator: u wanna play mp3?
<timonator> yes
<timonator> its not always possible to have ogg :(
<bimberi> ajayc: yes i had a look, i like the name a lot - good luck with it :)
<jamardi> timonator: take a look at your sources.list and uncomment the dapper backports
<timonator> or vorbis for that matter
<ajayc> timonator: install mp3blaster or xmms
<abattoir> timonator: are you sure you have enabled the repos properly?
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<ajayc> bimberi: thanks man
<timonator> i think so
<abattoir> timonator: then it should be in multiverse... can you make sure it is enabled?
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me how to completly remover vmware player from kubuntu 6.06?
<ajayc> can we optimise kubuntu kernel?
<timonator> de.archive.ubuntu.com /ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<timonator> is enabled
<tmdx120> Hello all.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: howdy
<david__> Well, I ment actually the compiler (or whatever it is called for Latex). Is there a package with a editor and a compiler?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: How is it going ?
<jamardi> timonator: i supose you also have an entry like this: de.archive.ubuntu.com /ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<timonator> hold on
<jamardi> timonator: (whithout backports)
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: ok. Still havent gotten the WLAN working. Hey, can you give me those tutorials one more time?
<ajayc> can we optimise kubuntu kernel?
<kuzmaster> anyone?
<timonator> i have two with security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu one with "main restricted" and the other with "universe"
<timonator> none like the above, tho
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Do you still have wifi0 and wlan0 ?
<abattoir> timonator: can you try 'sudo apt-get update' in the command line?
<timonator> i use adept and i refetched the packages list arleady
<timonator> ah ok
<timonator> there the package is
<timonator> thanks!
<jamardi> timonator: uook!
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: how do I check?
<timonator> i cloned the two dapper-backports thingies and removed the backports bit
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: /sbin/ifconfig -a
<andreab> hi there!
<jamardi> timonator: i think that's the way (at least it worked for me!) but better try to use mp32ogg script! (ogg rules!)
<timonator> well
<timonator> ogg does rock
<timonator> but oggs that came from mp3 are even worse than the original mp3s ;(
<kuzmaster> anyone at all?
<timonator> unfortunately
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn:I have eth0, lo, sit0, wlan0, wmaster0-00
<jamardi> timonator: yeap... its a hard life :p but that's the way to aboid doing all this extra codec installation...
<timonator> do i need any packages for that kioslave (i think its audiocd:/) which shows an mp3 and an ogg and an flac directory on audiocds and you can encode the cd by just dragging the 'pseudo-files' to the hard drive?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Thats sounds about right - I will try and get the package into a bit better shape - and then get someone else to build it on amd64
<jamardi> timontator: i don't think so... it's automatic... though am not sure...
<timonator> ok
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: that would be great!
<timonator> hmm, whats the correct 'syntax' for the audiocd:/ stuff?
<jamardi> timonator: ouch! no idea... try grabbing an audio cd, konquie should pop with the correct location
* buz is looking for kubuntu debs of the fixed kopete...
<thyko> how do i turn off that 'kubuntu' boot splash?
<gemidjy> buz: what fixed kopete?
<buz> with fixed icq
<gemidjy> argh
<buz> gaim is a seriously broken app
<buz> cant stand it any longer
<buz> i rather go and build kopete from svn than dealing with gaim much longer
<buz> but of course i'd prefer a deb
<thyko> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> buz: heya
<grizzly> which exactly is the 'run command''
<Hobbsee> buz: here....
<gemidjy> thyko: edit the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hobbsee> buz: www.buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee - grab the kopete deb, not kopete-dev one
<gemidjy> thyko: i.e. here it is splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splashimages/ksi.xpm.gz
<grizzly> I wa nt obring the run command from the konsole, so what exactly is needed for that?
<Hobbsee> buz: that lot should get copied over to kubuntu.org soon (and uploaded to edgy repos, too)
<Hobbsee> buz: whatever you do, dont get the debs off ubuntuforums or some place random.  stick to the debs that the developers give out.
<buz> thx!
<buz> how do i know that yours are ok? ;)
<Hobbsee> buz: because i'm a developer.
<Hobbsee> buz: launchpad.net/people/hobbsee/ - especially see launchpad.net/people/hobbsee/+packages :P
<Hobbsee> :)
<buz> mhh that seems sensible enough ;)
<Hobbsee> buz: hehe.
<Hobbsee> buz: the source that that's built from is on revu, search for kopete if you wanted to build it yourself
<buz> na
<Hobbsee> :P
<buz> i just build it myself as last resort
* Hobbsee rebuilds kdebase in the background.
<buz> yeah i know
<buz> which is why i dont want
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah
<buz> how about linking to that deb on kopete.kde.org?
<buz> i presume that would greatly help people
<buz> (personally i only use icq with kopete for one ;)
<bimberi> Gee Hobbsee, there's some packages there that don't start with K - Traitor! ;)
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: Does that mean if there is a security problem with any one of those apps then you personally have to fix it ?
<rosa> hello everyone
<jamardi> hii
<buz> yeah icq works again
<buz> thanks Hobbsee
<rosa> i am on kubuntu breezy (5.10) and have a problem with amarok (1.3): when i try to play mp3s with gstreamer engine. it sometimes lags
<rosa> can anyone help me?
<jamardi> rosa: have you tried to use xine engine?
<rosa> when i try to enable xine, it does not work.
<rosa> it says(wait):
<thyko> can one use normal bootsplash themes from kde-look.org with usplash
<thyko> ?
<thyko> i see the default ones are .xpm and the normal ones are just plain jpg
<rosa> "xine konnte keine Audio-Treiber starten." which roughly translates to "xine could not load audio drivers"
<jamardi> rosa: humm.. and are you sure you've installed correctly libxine-extracodecs and so on?
<thyko> any klues?
<rosa> plz wait
<iTek|Sleep> anyone here know if Kubuntu supports nvidia drivers for dual-monito config.?
<rosa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18069
<rosa> jamardi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18069
<rosa> there are no extracodecs ?!
<jamardi> rosa: how do i answer you at paste.ubuntu..?
<thyko> how do i turn off usplash
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: ah, seeing as it
<Hobbsee> 's in main, then one of us has to fix it, yeah
<jamardi> rosa: sorry... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18070
<Hobbsee> bimberi: i've done most of the k packages - i've been stealing other people's merges :P
<bimberi> Hobbsee: :)
<rosa> jamardi: what do you mean? it was just the output of the konsole what i pasted there. and it does not say anything 'bout
<rosa> jamardi: ok
<rosa> jamardi: is that a repository issue ?
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: one of the devs has to fix it yeah - depends who finds it first, and if i'm around.  anyone can actually fix it, but it has to be reviewed/uploaded by a core dev, cos it's in main
<jamardi> rosa: that's what i get when i query for libxine
<rosa> jamardi: can you give me your repo list ?
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: universe the same applies, but it's not said that "we will fix any security holes with this product, count on it"
<jamardi> rosa: yeap, of course
<rosa> jamardi: and can you "review" mine ?
<Philip5> arso: so is everything working now?
<jamardi> rosa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18071
<rosa> jamardi_mysources.list
<rosa> srz
* Hobbsee looks at it.
<rosa> jamardi: my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18072
<thyko> how do i turn off that 'kubuntu' boot splash?
* rosa tests stuff
<Hobbsee> rosa: should work well enough
<Hobbsee> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Hobbsee> thyko: ^
<rosa> jamardi: but why dont we see extracodecs
<thyko> its becoming a pain in the ass
<thyko> i have even #chmod 000 /et/init.d/usplash
<thyko> but nada
<thyko> nathiing
<Hobbsee> rosa: done sudo apt-get update yet?
<jamardi> rosa: sorry if i'm slow (am at work)
<rosa> jamardi: no prob
<jamardi> rosa: i think the stuff is that you have to add a line thats originally marked as dapper-backports as dapper only
<rosa> hobbsee: should i take jamardis list and then apt-get upgrade or what ?
<rosa> jamardi: but i am running breezy?
<jamardi> rosa: ouch! sorry...  wait a sec i take a look at my old sources
<Hobbsee> rosa: no, you're running dapper, dont use his.  your own are fine.
<Hobbsee> rosa: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> then try to install the codecs again
<rosa> hobbsee: with my old list ?
<Hobbsee> rosa: with the one you pastebinned
<rosa> hobbsee: that is the one i use
<rosa> i will do that
<thyko> what does the kernel option 'ro quiet splash' do?
<rosa> splash == use teh splash
<jamardi> rosa: if it helps i've uploaded my old sources at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18073
<thyko> what if i make it --> 'ro quiet'
<thyko> rosa: will that turn off the splash?
<rosa> hobbsee & jamardi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18074
<rosa> WHAT NOW ?
* rosa cries
<Hobbsee> rosa: why are you using http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18071 ?
<Hobbsee> wasnt that just what you pastebinned?
<jamardi> hobbsee: she's not, is she?  that where mine (the dapper ones) but she uses breezy
<Hobbsee> jamardi: argh, now i'm confused.
<Hobbsee> who's running what here?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jamardi> hobbsee: hehe, she's running breezy but i misunderstood and i gave to her my dapper sources
<Hobbsee> jamardi: oops?  :P
<jamardi> hobbsee: yeap! and her xine engine for amarok doesn't work ok, probably some extra libraries are needed
<Hobbsee> jamardi: yeah, for breezy?  i dont really remember.  i havent run breezy much in almost a year
<abattoir> jamardi: sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine1c2 ?
<jamardi> abattoir: i think it should work..
<abattoir> that's the extra packages needed for breezy btw...
<abattoir> dont want to contribute to more confusion :P
<jamardi> abattoir, hobbsee and rosa: this is mayhem, i've no played an mp3 since long time ago (ogg!!) but now am willing to download some mp3! ;-)
<abattoir> jamardi: you want to enable mp3 support for amarok in dapper?
<abattoir> jamardi: or are you asking for sites to d'load from :P ?
<abattoir> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jamardi> abattoir: no!! hehehe, we (hobbsee and i) where trying to help rosa to use amarok-xine with mp3 in breezy
<abattoir> if the former ^^^^^^
<abattoir> then i guess you
<abattoir> you'd need the packages i mentioned above
<abattoir> those are in the universe repository for breezy
<jamardi> abattoir: yeap, as much as i remember they where
<grizzly> is it possible to disable copy on selecting?
<grizzly> selecting text i.e
<rosa> jamardi: ok but according to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18069 i have teh packages ?
<rosa> i also have libmad0 so i am confused
<prxq> konqueror seems a lot slower when loading pages than firefox (easily a factor of 10). Is this just the way it is or do I have some misconfiguration?
<jamardi> rosa: let me see.... have you got installed libmad0? w32codecs?
<jamardi> rosa: i dont remember very well which codecs must be installed on breezy...
<grizzly> prxq: Een though I don't use konq, I think it is probably a misconfig
<prxq> grizzly: any ideas where to look?
<rosa> jamardi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18075
<ajay> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<jamardi> rosa: i think you've all installed... arg, it might work.....
<rosa> jamardi: hm... then...do you know where there is the lagging problem with gstreamer?
<grizzly> prxq: nope, but you can try purgin konq, if you don't have settings stored
<ajay> guys how can i make usplash resolution to 1024x768x32 ?
<prxq> grizzly: what do you mean? clear all history?
<abattoir> rosa: Which engine are you using? xine or GStreamer?
<jamardi> sorry :-( no idea... all i installed on breezy is multiverse plugins and ffmpeg for gstreamer, libmad0, amarok-xine, kaffeine-xine, w32codecs... can u play mp3 correctly with kaffeine?
<jamardi> have you tried to purge amarok-xine and reinstall it?
<ajay> guys when i click add/remove program nothing happens
<ajay> ???
<jamardi> ajay: what do you mean?
<abattoir> rosa: if xine, as i said before, please also install libxine1c2 (along w/ libmad0)
<ajay> jamardi: its working now! thanks anyways
<rosa> Abbatoir: as gstreamer lagged I tried xine but it didnt work since xine could not be loaded
<jamardi> ajay: uok
<ajay> jamardi: how can i make my usplash res to 1024x768?
<abattoir> rosa: do you have libxine1c2 installed?
<newbie_> hi
<jamardi> ajay: no idea! :-(
<ajay> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<abattoir> rosa: if you want the GStreamer engine to play mp3s, please install gstreamer0.8-mad
<rosa> abbatoir: yes
<newbie_> i have still these problems with getting an ip address via dhcp - can anyone help me please?
<grizzly> !clipboard
<ubotu> I know nothing about clipboard - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<grizzly> anybody? disable copy on text selection
<rosa> abbatoir: my only problem with amarok on mp3 is the lagging played with gstreamer so i tried xine but could not get it to work on xine
<Philip5> rosa: there is a fix to that... i think
<ajay> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<rosa> Philip5: where do i get?
<ajay> rosa: get what?
<rosa> ajay: the fix
<ajay> of?
<abattoir> rosa: what is the exact error message produced by xine-engine? have you posted it somewhere?
<Zoolie> hello all,hi uniq
<newbie_> can anybody help me with getting an ip address via dhcp?
<rosa> abbatoir: yep (wait)...
<Philip5> rosa: it's a setting tweak
<Philip5> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zoolie> i downloaded kopete-0.12.1.tar.bz2 and then what i need to do? pls help...thx
<rosa> abbatoir: "xine konnte keine Audio-Treiber starten." which roughly translates to "xine could not load audio drivers"
<rosa> philip5: so how can i make it right
<abattoir> rosa:  and you are sure you have libxine1c2?
<Zoolie> i downloaded kopete-0.12.1.tar.bz2 and then what i need to do? pls help...thx pls.....brb in a min
<rosa> abbatoir: yep, checked it twice that daxy
<jamardi> newbie: have u tried to run dhcpclient?
<abattoir> rosa: could you close amarok and try gst-register?
<Philip5> rosa: i think ubotu have a link to tweaks that include the mp3 lag tweak
<ajay> !tweaks
<ubotu> I know nothing about tweaks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ajay> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<abattoir> rosa: after closing do 'sudo gst-register0.8'
<abattoir> sorry its 'sudo gst-register-0.8'
<rosa> !lag
<ubotu> I know nothing about lag - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rosa> !gstreamer
<ubotu> I know nothing about gstreamer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rosa> !xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ajay> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jamardi> bye guys!
* Blv3Watyr waves
<ajay> guys i cant hear my audio cd
<rosa> abbatoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18076
<ajay> dunno what is wrong
<ajay> kscd wont play
<ajay> the bar moves
<ajay> but no sound
<rosa> abbatoir: is it all right thta way?
<ajay> damn kaffiene plays damn fine
<ajay> kscd sucks!!!
<abattoir> rosa: now do 'gst-register-0.8'
<abattoir> i.e. w/o the sudo
<abattoir> you dont need to show me the o/p :)
<abattoir> open up amarok and see if your problem is solved...
<abattoir> sorry, i need to go out now :(
<rosa> abbatoir
<abattoir> i'm sure if this doesnt work, someone else here will help you
<rosa> tnx bye
<abattoir> you're welcome :)
<ajay> hi lapinka
<rosa> does not work
<rosa> even setting amaroks priority to -15 does not work
<pygi> anyone know how to recover freenode password? :)
<rosa> anyone knows how to get an aolconnection on (k)ubuntu? i am noob so plz explain slow...ly.
<benoit> salut tout le monde
<gemidjy> rosa: update to dapper, u'll have more benefictions
<zym0tic> can someone tell me if it is possible to tell xorg on which monitor an application should pop-up when I use twinview? Now app X opens at monitor 1 and app Y at monitor 2
<gemidjy> zym0tic: ask on #linuxhelp, u'll get better support
<gemidjy> or somewhere else
<zym0tic> ok thanx :)
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: here ?
<mustech> I have a request
<Hobbsee> mustech: shoot
<mustech> i want a good source list for kubuntu
<Hobbsee> !reops
<ubotu> I know nothing about reops - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mustech> yes !
<mustech> thanks
<mustech> and i have another request
<Snake[Sleep] > hey Hobbsee !
<mustech> can i disable dosfsck
<Hobbsee> hi Snake[Sleep] 
<mustech> because it takes too long time in booting
<R1CHARD> good day
<Lynoure> hi
<nrdb> if I download a true type font .ttf how do I install in so its usable?  I found the directory /usr/share/fonts
<Kwukki> K>System settings
<Kwukki> there you can install fonts
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: ping
<dr_willis> :) i wonder if anyone else has ever installed every font they could find.. and eneded up wth like 3000+ fonts
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: I would expect quite a few people have
<dr_willis> Its amazing how Windows STILL has issues whenyou do that. :)
<nrdb> Kwukki: thanks
<Tommy2k4> how can i reencode an mp3 to a lower bitrate mp3
<Kwukki> nrdb : np
<dr_willis> Tommy2k4,  ive done that befor.
<dr_willis> i forget what program i used.  AUdicity perhaps? Audiocity?
<Tommy2k4> ty ill try audacity
<Tommy2k4> error initializing audio i/o player o_O
<Tommy2k4> ill try perl audio converter
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: lame
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: can do it
<Tommy2k4> ty
<timonator> is there a program in the apt-get repos that integrates into kde that makes it possible to safely delete files? (i mean by overwriting them a few times and such)
<timonator> maybe an addition to the KDE trash?
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<pionir> all downloaded packages are in /var/cache/apt/archive/
<dr_willis> check that kde-look.org site for extra add one and enhancements pashsps
<crparr> I'd like to create one "pot" of Icons for all applications of all window managers. Join me in #icons to discuss.
<crparr> the theme does not matter - its a discussion on how to prepare this...
<charlie5> hi ... i've installed a HP (psc 1610) printer and tried to print a pdf with kpdf ... it seemed to work ok, but some of the pages were printed upside down ?
<charlie5> ... any ideas why that might be ?
<timonator> well
<timonator> you turned them around
<timonator> :p
<timonator> maybe you set your printer to print on the backjside of the paper as well, but the printer isnt able to do that or so
<iBrood> I'm having trouble with setting up mysql in kubuntu
<iBrood> I've installed apache2 and php5
<crparr> sorry, it's #icons
<timonator> how do i make kde correctly start applications with wine on doubleclick?
<charlie5> timonator: sorry, afk for a sec ... yep. its probably my printer setup is dodgy ... 1st time i've use one ... got sick of a paperless office :) ... thanks
<timonator> heh, did you fix it?
<trispace> are there any precompiled vmware-player-kernel-modules for kernel 2.6.15-26?
<charlie5> timonator: nah, too lazy at the moment :) ... got the printer installed and printing (if not 100%) ... and the kooka works well with the scanner ... thats enough for 1st day :)
<timonator> k :)
<ryanakca> Why is it that amarok crashes right after it's splash screen? Like I click it... I see the splash screen saying Amarok 1.4 (blue rectangle in middle of screen with logo and all)... and then nothing happens...
<JRH3K5> You're not trying to play any file?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: remove the config files for amarok?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: including ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
* ryanakca sais goodbye to his config :S
<charlie5> does the linux-restricted-module lag a few versions behind the latest kernel image version ? ... or maybe my adept settings not right ?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: works now :) ty
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i got that too, for some reason - no idea why
<__osh__> ryanakca: a friendly advice. don't remove the config files if you don't know what you're doing. Just rename them or move it to a different location. Easier to restore if that should be nessecary.
<ryanakca> :)
<__osh__> ryanakca: speaking from experience...
<ryanakca> how do you burn .m4a onto a cd from linux? k3b won't burn them
<ryanakca> __osh__: I've been there as well :)
<gilster> hey i have a question about kpf
<gilster> anyone?
<ryanakca> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gilster> yes yes.....relax geeesh
<ryanakca> lol... sorry
<ryanakca> :)
<tmdx120> Does anyone know how I burn a Viewable DVD from K3B?
<gilster> how do i set up the webserver with security options?
<gilster> i am using the basic kpf...
<jimmy__> trying to get my Dell truemobile 1300 wireless network card to work kubuntu
<JRH3K5> jimmy__ - you've googled for drivers, yes?
<ryanakca> gilster: hmmm... dunno... I would suggest apache2... if your looking for a secure webserver
<gilster> ok
<jimmy__> I have and seen more than one driver, so I wasnt sure which one I needed
<jimmy__> I will have to search again to get one
<omeow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jimmy__> I'm at Broadcom website now
<madsP> ehm , unable to lock , are you root ? , where do i change that if im not root per startup
<jimmy__> where do I download the driver on their support page?
<jimmy__> I dont see it
<jimmy__> http://www.broadcom.com/support/?driver=4401-Linux
<tmdx120> If I have a VIDEO_TS file do I just use the burn DVD video veature in K3B?
<fred> maouaoua i do have a bug in my computer :)
<hastesaver> tmdx120, it won't make a DVD out of it, though
<tmdx120> hastesaver: then what do I do to get a viewable DVD?
<hastesaver> tmdx120, try qdvdauthor
<fred> i mean there is a actual living bug inside my screen :)
<hastesaver> tmdx120, Install the package qdvdauthor (using adept, or aptitude, or synaptic, or apt-get, or whatever you use)
<fred> between the outside of it and the lcd belowe
<fred> how sexy is this :)
<fred> it is below the colow of the screen
<fred> color
<tmdx120> hastesaver: ok, done.
<fred> like 2mn long and nothing wide
<hastesaver> tmdx120, now use it! :p
<jimmy__> yo
<tmdx120> gilster: I can do private IMs het.
<gilster> tmdx120: what are you trying to do? Do you have a VIDEO_TS folder with vob files in it/
<gilster> ?
<tmdx120> gilster: yes I do
<jimmy__> anyone here have a dell inspiron 1100 or close to it?
<gilster> if you want to make a  standard DVD with k3b, click above on new project and select DVD Video project
<gilster> copy all the files from the VIDEO_TS folder you have and copy them into the VIDEO_TS folder that appears in the tree structure of the dvd video project
<gilster> leave the AUDIO_TS folder blank
<hastesaver> gilster, wow, does that work? I could have used that the last time instead of messing around with so many things... thanks :)
<gilster> hastsaver: yes it works perfectly.....note: files must always be in the VIDEO_TS folder of the tree structure otherwise some (most) players wont read it
<tmdx120> gilster: Thats what I did wrong the first time. I didnt copy the INDIVIDUAL files, I copied the entire FOLDER.
<jimmy__> cant get the network card to work
<gilster> tmdx120: yes...you cant do that....it will only create a Data dvd disk like that....
<gilster> the standard dvd file system structure that dvd players look for is VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS folder at the root of the dvd
<tmdx120> gilster: Ok, Ill give it a shot.
<jeff_> does anybody know how to set alt+space as the acess key in compiz?
<gilster> you can have other folders in the VIDEO_TS folder, BUT the main IFO and VOB files must be in the original root VIDEO_TS folder
<jeff_> i mean deskbar
<gilster> ok what is everyones opinion on a good e-mail program for kubuntu....i havent used one in a long time and i want to do it now
<tmdx120> I tried to use Evolution for my email. It sucked. Im using Thunderbird now and I like it.
<trispace> gilster: kmail?
<gilster> thunderbird...right...thats the mozilla program?
<tmdx120> yeah, Im a newbie and it was just easy to set up and it worked right off the bat. I was able to archive all my email from work and it kept a live connection (no timing out)
<gilster> trispace: thats what i used before, yes, i was hoping for something more dynamic...
<trispace> gilster: what do you mean by dynamic?
<tmdx120> Evolution was SLOOOOOOOOOOOW.
<fred> tmdx120: tried thunderbird ?
<tmdx120> fred: yup, I LOVE it.
<gilster> no dont get me wrong \kmail is good, but very simple
<fred> tmdx120: cool :)
<tmdx120> fred: also, I can use it as a portable app so that my workflow is more seemless...  ;)
<trispace> gilster: i don't know, but for me it has all the features thunderbird has
<tmdx120> fred: I like the idea of desktop continuity. Im new to Linux, and I want to use my apps as sort of a Demo for other people in my working community.
<madsP> today i love it =] 
<fred> nice :)
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: http://www.milkspank.com/h3sp4wn/hostapd-svn.tar.gz - download that and put it in a temporary directory and I will tell you how to compile it
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Done
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: I think I have got it so it can be compiled properly
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: sudo apt-get build-dep hostapd
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: tar xvzf hostapd-svn.tar.gz (from wherever it is)
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: cd hostapd-0.5-2006-06-27
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: debuild -uc -us
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: um I cant find it now. LOL!
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: (if debuild lists any missing dependancies just apt-get install libssl-dev (for example)
<_christel> hi all need help
<JRH3K5> Wassup, ChristmasCpp?
<_christel> somebody please help adept stopped working and apt-get as well
<JRH3K5> You've restarted the system, yes?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I have cd hostapad-svn NOT hostapd-0.5-2006-06-27
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: sorry found it!
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: my apologies, Im still SLOWLY getting used to the command line.
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Do you have the stuff installed for compiling ?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: you need sudo apt-get install build-essential debhelper dpatch libssl-dev
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: and sudo apt-get install devscripts
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: debuild command not found
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: sudo apt-get install build-essential debhelper dpatch libssl-dev devscripts (debuild is in devscripts)
<teknoprep> !wtf
<ubotu> I know nothing about wtf - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<n2ob> hi, where do you put themes for dekorator so that it can be found and used?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: problem using fakeroot!
<JRH3K5> !cybar?
<ubotu> I know nothing about cybar? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: run it from sudo -i
<_christel> please somebody tell me where to go to solve my apt-get that stopphed working
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: sudo apt-get install fakeroot (if you don't have it)
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: (if you just run sudo -i) it should be able to run without having to worry about fakeroot
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Ok, it is giving me a loooooon list of stuff now. I believe it is compiling.
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: prey (if this doesn't work then the libc is too old and there is nothing I can do about it)
<sspmetal> hello there
<sspmetal> i have a problem
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: It reached the end
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: what now?
<sspmetal> i have a 4 way audio, but i can listen only from the front audio
<sspmetal> anyone can help^
<sspmetal> ?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: 'finished running lintian'
<_christel> sspmetal: have a problem too but don't know where to go to get help
<timonator> who can help me with digikam? the camera isnt in the list (its some cheap garbage thingie and getting the photos from it works via the mass storage driver) i want digikam to automagically mount it or want kde to do it
<sspmetal> anyone know how to use 4 channel audio?
<timonator> im using the 'embedded camera` or something model wich just looks in a folder, but it requires the camera to already be mounted
<dr_willis>  sspmetal  ya got a real 4 channel source?
<dr_willis> sspmetal,  i normally just mirror the front to the rear speakers
<sspmetal> dr willis
<_christel> could anyone direct me to a channel where i could find help for mu broken apt-get? pllllease
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: cd .. (is there a deb in that directory ?)
<sspmetal> i have 4 audio sound card
<sspmetal> in windows it work
<sspmetal> now under the mixer in linux i have set 4 channel, but i can only enable the front
<sspmetal> know a way to resolve this?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: you mean a deb package?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: yes
<h3sp4wn>  tmdx120: yes
<h3sp4wn>  tmdx120: sudo apt-get remove hostapd
<h3sp4wn>  tmdx120: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: hostapd-0.5-2006-06_27-1_amd64.deb
<bmckee> christel - more info please - what's 'broken' ?
<ubuntu> Hi. Can anyone point me in right direction. I just put the Monitor settings out of range. need to change it back. I'm using boot DVD now.
<h3sp4wn>  tmdx120: (That should install it)
<sspmetal> dr willis can you help me?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: last line = Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management: disabled via /etc/default/hostapd
<_christel> bmckee: i get za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is not known on line 2 in source list
<h3sp4wn> h3sp4wn: kdesu kate /etc/hostapd.conf
<h3sp4wn> h3sp4wn: kdesu kate /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: sorry
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: s'ok, I have kate open
<_christel> bmckee: and kate is not working neither so I can't access the source list 'cos I can't remember any other editor
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: go to the line which says # driver=hostap and change it to driver=devicescape (remove the # and the space)
<Hawkwind> _christel: Have you tried commenting out that line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file as root user ?
<_christel> hawkind: will try right away if i can get kate to work
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: then save that file
<bmckee> _christel - For an editor try kwrite - or open a terminal and type pico
<Hawkwind> _christel: You can use any editor, not just kate
<bmckee> _christel - in a terminal type head -n 3 /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: then run sudo hostapd -d (from the konsole)
<sspmetal> someone can help me?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Hopefully it will startup properly from your other machine look and see if you can see a wireless network called test
<kazukisan> Okay my amarok wont play .mp3 files nor will it play .asx radio stations ??? it plays ogg good tho lol
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: what would that look like?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Has it started and is giving you alot of debug information ?
<treefrog2> kazukisan: you might need to use teh w32codec do you have that ?
<kazukisan> yes
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: nope just says it activated the daemon for 802.11 management
<treefrog2> can you get mp3 to work in anythign else?
<kazukisan> sec let me try
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: then a bunch of options
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: run sudo hostapd -d /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<_christel> bmckee: with your line, i get deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 bla bla]  /breezy main restricted then the famous za.archive.ubuntu.com/buntu/
<Hawkwind> _christel: Paste the entire line
<Hawkwind> _christel: We need to see it to make sure it's correct or not
<kazukisan> treefrog2, totem wont play them either
<treefrog2> can anyone tell me how to reset my display settings file.. I'm booted on the install CD now.
<treefrog2> kazukisan: then I sugest you look at reinstalling the w32codec... did it ever work?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Can you not scan for networks from your other pc ?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: see post
<kazukisan> what else does it do treefrog2 besides mp3's ?? .wav files work
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Which post ?
<_christel> hawkind: deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<_christel> hawkind: then http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<treefrog2> kazukisan: it sorts out mpeg too. and wma files..
<Hawkwind> _christel: Try commenting it out.  Add a # at the very beginning of the line and then save the file
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18091
<kazukisan> yea i cant play avi files either treefrog2
<treefrog2> kazukisan: there is the matter of the collection of sound engins too.. have you tried using the diferent ones?
<rysiek|pl> incoming one stupid question: does *anybody* here have Dapper? (nobody on #ubuntu-pl does O_o')
<kazukisan> treefrog2, i wanted to use gstreamer but its not showing up in my amarok list
<bmckee> _christel: that's only half a valid line so to speak, so if that's all of it, it's toast.
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: And driver is definately changed to devicescape ?
<kazukisan> treefrog2, right now its using xine
<bmckee> comment it out, or check and see if it got split on to the next line maybe?
<kazukisan> treefrog2, do you know what files i need for the gstreaer engine ?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: yes
<rysiek|pl> anybody?..
<treefrog2> kazukisan:  that shoudl be ok but try switching it round all the same.. for the different engins the installer will pull the necessary files in with it..
<treefrog2> NAyone know how to set my display settings back.. please..
<ThunderStruck> rysiek|pl: what about dapper?
<treefrog2> oops connection droped.. !!
<treefrog2> Anyone know how to set my display settings back.. please..
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: press control C to quit it
<bmckee> treefrog2 - can't you boot regularly, switch to console (cntrl-alt-f1) when it launches the GUI, log in and do an sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org - (untested)
<rysiek|pl> ThunderStruck: made a typo while updating my usplash and /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so went bye-bye.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Done
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<rysiek|pl> ThunderStruck: cannot locate the package that contains it - could you take a glimpse if it's a symlink on your system for egzample?
<ThunderStruck> rysiek|pl: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: iwconfig wlan0 essid "test"
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: iwconfig wlan0 channel 1
<_christel> hawkind & bmckee: I commented out that first line. tried apt-get update, still same error message
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: (all those commands should be with sudo sorry(
<_christel> hawkind & bmckee: I commented out that first line. tried apt-get update, still same error messag
<treefrog2> bmckee: Ok.ll try that.. suppose I better search the forums for it too.. thanks
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: ifconfig wlan0 down
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: ifconfig wlan0 up
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: sudo hostapd -dd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf (pastebin the output of that again)
<_christel> hawkind & bmckee: so if i'm toasted what now? adept not working and how do i install synaptic without apt-get?
<gilster> h
<kazukisan> What gstreamer PAckage do i need so that amaroK Will use that one instaid of xine cause its not showing up in the egine list ???
<gilster> thanks
<bmckee> _christel - nope - you've just got some bad stuff in your sources list
<bmckee> Did you comment out the SECOND line?  that's the incomplete one...
<bmckee> If so, then where is it saying the problem is now?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18092
<bmckee> If it's a stock ubuntu you should be able to get a sources.list file from lots of places to replace it if necessary
<Melchiorr1> kazukisan: I'm not sure if you can use gstreamer on the latest version of amarok. I lost it when I upgraded, and haven't been able to put it back...
<kazukisan> What engine do you use
<Melchiorr1> xine
<kazukisan> Melchiorr1, what package you install to get mp3 working
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: iwconfig wlan0
<Melchiorr1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kazukisan> Melchiorr1, i did that
<_christel> hawkind & bmckee: commenting out the second one. sorry nubie here
<Melchiorr1> kazukisan: hmmm...
<Melchiorr1> kazukisan: tried installing win32codecs?
<_christel> hawkind & bmckee: Qapla!!!
<kazukisan> yea
<Melchiorr1> and it's it
<Melchiorr1> still doesn't work?
<kazukisan> doesnt work
<_christel> hawkind & bmckee: apt-get seems to be working, willnow try to open adept
<Melchiorr1> kazukisan: What error does it give?
<kazukisan> Melchiorr1, amarok just skips over the files that are .mp3
<_christel> hawkind & bmckee: btw how can this line beome truncated?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: the light went on!!! and the output says ESSID"test"
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Mode:Master
<kazukisan> Melchiorr1, totem plays mp3's
<bmckee> _christel - other than you doing it you mean :-) ?   Dunno to be honest
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: frequency 2.412 Ghz
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Try to connect to it with the other client (It will fail on dhcp but just see whether you can see it from suse)
<Melchiorr1> kazukisan: does amarok play other files?
<thompa> my dvd will play fine for maybe 15 minutes then it slows down, frame rate goes down
<kazukisan> Melchiorr1, ogg
<bmckee> The only question now is do you have a full set of sources?  or did you comment out one you need
<_christel> hawkind & bmckee: adept working. forever grateful. will you marry me?
<kazukisan> Melchiorr1, and i think .wav files
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: no wireless networks
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: It is because hostapd is not started
<Melchiorr1> kazukisan, that's weird, I've never had a problem... :S
<kazukisan> :-/
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: how do I start it?
<Melchiorr1> kazukisan: I take it you're using xine?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: It seems like it is not working on amd64
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: hostapad -d??
<kazukisan> Melchiorr1, not the play but its set as the engine in armorak
<kazukisan> armarok *
<kazukisan> what ever
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: The normal way to start it is hostapd -B /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<Melchiorr1> yeah ;)
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: but the light on my card is on for the first time
<bmckee> _christel:  Will you ask my wife if it's ok first? :-)
<Melchiorr1> kazukisan: you shouldn't need to, but have you restarted just in case?
<kazukisan> Melchiorr1, that restricted formats said something about xine extra codecs package <-- i cant find that
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: (with sudo)
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: then sudo hostapd_cli
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: hmmmm. Ok that doesnt work
<bmckee> You might want to visit http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic or something similar and see if you have everything
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: What doesn't ?
<drbreen> kazukisan: you enabled universe/multiverse repos ?
<kazukisan> drbreen, yes
<drbreen> kazukisan: u r using breezy or dapper ?
<Melchiorr1> kazukisan: there's a package called libexine-extracodecs, did you wan the name, or isn't it showing?
<bmckee> I think there was info at the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats page too about which sources should be on your list
<kazukisan> drbreen, dapper
<drbreen> kazukisan: in dapper there is such a package
<_christel> bmckee: fair enough. this all started when i tried to find a player for wmv files. any idea? /cos kaffeine-xine doesn't want to play even if i untick gstreamer thingie
<drbreen> kazukisan: just search for it with synaptic or kynaptic or adept or aptitude or INSERT STUFF HERE (tm)
<kazukisan> drbreen, i did that
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<abattoir> drbreen, kazukisan ^^^^^
<drbreen> nice that ubotu can do that
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18093
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: kdesu kate /etc/default/hostapd and unhash #RUN_DAEMON=yes (make it RUN_DAEMON=yes)
<drbreen> abattoir: my friend rosa had this problem with gstreamer and your fix did not work - i seem to not have this problem
<drbreen> abattoir: do you know something that works for sure (tm)
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: then sudo /etc/init.d/hostapd-0.5-2006-06 start
<drbreen> _christel: w32codecs anyone ?
<kazukisan> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ -> main restricted universe multiverse   <-- is what i have in repos
<abattoir> drbreen: to be honest, no, she(?) is using breezy, i told her the packages necessary for xine-engine to work, i dont know why it doesnt work for her
<h3sp4wn> drbreen: www.debian-multimedia.org/pool (is one place you can get them from under w)
<kazukisan> drbreen, i got it working now
<drbreen> abattoir: (s)he is a she. yeah.
<drbreen> kazukisan: how come ?
<abattoir> drbreen: as for the gst-engine, i dont know what she meant by a 'lag'... i googled, but couldnt find any info on that, hence i suggested trying gst-register
<kazukisan> drbreen, it was the backports that had multi universe enabled not just plane dapper
<h3sp4wn> Why would anyone use gstreamer over xine ?
<_christel> all: ok, so if i understand well i must get the extra codecs for xine from the multiverse?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: it was default in breezy wasnt it?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18094
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Yes and it didn't work very well
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: yes, i know, that's why i suggested she use xine instead, but i guess she couldnt explain it properly :(
<drbreen> abattoir: the lag is something like - when the music is playing, sometimes it stops for under a second
<abattoir> drbreen: as h3sp4wn said, xine was favoured over the gstreamer engine, because of errors like that...
<abattoir> drbreen: hence i'd ask her to try xine, and explain what problems she has with that.
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: pastebin /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<drbreen> abattoir: the problem is simply gxine and teh like work but amaroK simply refuses to go xine ("xine-engine cannot do stuff. fallback to gstreamer murks")
<jeff_> Does anyone know if there's a way to broadcast my music using RSS similar to a podcast for reading on my psp? (In Linux)
<scabootssca> after i installed the ati drivers whenever i run fglrxinfo in the counsle it shows a bunch of errors that is "could not register entrypoint"
<dek_aik> anyone know the fix for xine-ui menu fonts being too big (dapper)
<scabootssca> api errors
<abattoir> drbreen: could you give the exact error message? if you can?
<abattoir> drbreen: oh yeah, she was german wasnt she?
<abattoir> hmmm
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18096
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: can you run sudo hostapd_cli
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: "Could not connect to hostapd - re-trying"
<dek_aik> anyone know the fix for xine-ui menu fonts being too big (dapper) ..if u right click settings--menu the fonts are taking too much space it doesnot fit to the place
<Philip5> anyone know if there is a history logfile for apt and what installed and removed? and if so which one is it
<jeff_> Does anyone know if there's a way to broadcast my music using RSS similar to a podcast for reading on my psp? (In Linux)
<cox377> Hello there
<NickPresta> @Philip5: you can check /var/log/dpkg.log
<cox377> i'm trying to install or boot live cd onto a mid rang laptop, biut it's not loading graphis.. the mouse cursor shows but the rest is scrabled. does anyone know how to manbe boot into safe mode or something./ I'm taking to u from another kubuntu machine
<NickPresta> @Philip5: and for some reason, I have a /var/log/dpkg.log.1 which contains information too
<Philip5> NickPresta: tanks... log.1 is just an older one
<NickPresta> yeah
<NickPresta> @Philip5: or, if you're using aptitude, /var/log/aptitude
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: I don't know what to suggest - it works for me on x86
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Its tough. I thank you for your commendable efforst though.
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: If you use the non 64bit version you may be able to use the drivers that come with kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Other than that atheros definately works
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn:  is there a way to use the non 64 bit version without going to kubuntu x86?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: No its the kernel that has to be 32bit
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: bummer. I know sometimes you can run 32 bit apps in 64 bit os.
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Its the kernel modules though that don't work with 64 bit
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Im learning. LOL!
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: ralink has new opensource drivers but I don't think they work with 64 bit either though
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: this is the one weakness I have experienced with Linux. Actually the second. Linux has a hard time with wireless and voice recognition.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: although voice recognition is not terribly important now, wireless support is.
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Even madwifi is not perfect
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: If I cant get this to work, what do you suggest?
<ninHer> hola a tod@s
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: I would buy an atheros based card (I got one for 20) or use 32bit
<JRH3K5> I've had problems changing the root password
<JRH3K5> sudo passwd root doesn't actually effect the changes
<ninHer> JRH3K5: why don't you use passwd once root ?
<JRH3K5> Shouldn't sudo log me in as root?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: you about mate?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I will look around. So, the atheros cards are easier right?
<cox377> i'm trying to install kubuntu
<cox377> and it's stopped half way through the "creating ext3 file system etc"
<cox377> what will happen if i turn off the laptop?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Can I UNDO all this stuff that we have done?
<gatekeeper> cox377: is this dual boot?
<cox377> nah
<cox377> it's the main install on a laptop
<cox377> it's got to 97% and just stopped
<cox377> i think it's crashed even though the cursor is still moving about
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: recommend any card in particular?
<marvinalone> hi ... i'm having a weird problem on my thinkpad t60. on battery, when i log into kde, the keyboard locks up. nothing i type makes a difference. mouse still works. even when i log out the keyboard stays dead. this doesn't happen when i loh into gnome. any hints?
<cox377> any idea gatekeeper?
<gatekeeper> cox377: I would give it a chance to see if goes to completeion, if it looks like it's going no where boot up see what you get may need to reinstall, may also need to check your HDD is ok using badblocks
<cox377> yeh, i'm just worried about killing the hdd gatekeeper as it's in a laptop which isn't mine
<cox377> will it kill the hdd?
<cox377> if it does through writting the partition?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: just looked at newegg. no atheros pci cards. Anything else for a ASUS MOBO?
<gatekeeper> cox377: well if the install has stalled you haven't got any options left, should be ok, probable stalling because all is not right with the HDD already
<gatekeeper> cox377: at some stage you need to run badblocks to see if you have any HDD issues
<cox377> is badblocks an application
<gatekeeper> cox377: badblocks is a linux cli command
<cox377> Ummm
<jimmy__> looking for a good motherboard for a AMD 64 bit 3400+ CPU
<cox377> sorry nebee
<cox377> is there a command for it?
<jimmy__> Asus has let me down 2ice in a row
<gatekeeper> cox377: it is a command
<cox377> cool
<cox377> cheers
<gatekeeper> cox377: good luck :-)
<cox377> this laptop has got a netgear wireless usb dongle
<jimmy__> MSI, DFI, or Gigabyte
<cox377> whats the support on that sorta thing
<cox377> i dont have it hear with me so i dont know the model, but are netgear alright for wireless?
<centyx> hey. i'm having trouble w/ the sun-java5-* packages and konqueror. the java plugin isn't being found. i've run update-java-alternatives. any ideas?
<gatekeeper> cox377: I use a netgear wireless router but my linux box is wired into it. netgear stuff is usually ok, not sure how linux friendly they are
<centyx> firefox picks it up fine
<cox377> I shall have to give it a go and see what hyappens
<cox377> gatekeeper: by the way, i'm installing under graphics safe mode
<cox377> would that make any difference?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Do you have any idea which manufacturers make cards with atheros chipsets?
<Hawkwind> centyx: There is something you have to do for it to work in konqueror.  It's on the java page on the wiki
<centyx> Hawkwind: ah ok, thanks
<centyx> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<centyx> n/m
<centyx> the wiki in the topic, i see
<gatekeeper> cox377: don't know never done it that way, just used the standard methods, had a bad maxtor HDD gave me a problem, installed no trouble when replace by a good seagate one, there is always the alt CD, you need to do the 'self CD check' to make sure that it burnt ok
<gatekeeper> centyx: any use: http://tuxedup.wordpress.com/2006/05/04/using-java-plugin-on-konqueror/
<teknoprep> yo
<teknoprep> what is the name of the default gnome wireless tool that is installed with ubuntu?
<jeff_> does anyone here use Apache HTTP Server? I have a few newbie questions
<gatekeeper> cox377: by 'self CD Check' I mean that one of the options on the CD allows you to check that it is ok
<gatekeeper> jeff_: set on up for myself a while ago, what is the problem?
<maudy> anyone from Brazil?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Actually maybe just get a cheap wireless router (didn't think of that)
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility (those are the cards supported by madwifi)
<cox377> gatekeeper, round 2
<centyx> gatekeeper: somehow the alternative for java had been set back to gcj. oh well. i set it back to sun and now it works. thanks.
<^THE_HAMMER^> hey guys whats the commands for getting eggdrops is it sudo apt-get install eggdrop?
<kazukisan> i have libdvdcss2 installd and libdvd read install but totem doesnt play my dvd
<centyx> ^THE_HAMMER^: hey, where'd you get your nick?
<^THE_HAMMER^> had this nick for many yrs
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: If you just get a cheap router you will be able to connect both computers to it (probably easiest way(
<gatekeeper> centyx: gremlins, nasty little critters :-)
<centyx> ^THE_HAMMER^: apt-get install eggdrop will work
<teknoprep> am i still here?
<centyx> ^THE_HAMMER^: did you ever see that episode of 21 Jump Street called "The Hammer" ?
<^THE_HAMMER^> nope
<centyx> ah
<centyx> that was my favorite episode
<centyx> :P
<centyx> re teknoprep
<teknoprep> re re
<centyx> gar konqueror still crashes
<^THE_HAMMER^> it doesnt seem to work there was something else i was told to addonto that command and it worked but i forget what it was...i had it on my pc this am but my pc is dead and ussing wifes now
<centyx> i hate it when something works perfectly on one machine, but doesn't on another
<centyx> and all the variables seem to be the same
<gatekeeper> centyx: what's the difference?
<gatekeeper> centyx: both clean installs?
<centyx> gatekeeper: on my wife's box, i can go to movies.yahoo.com and view quicktime trailers in konqueror. the kmplayer plugin launches and uses xine to play them
<centyx> gatekeeper: well, mine's not exactly a clean install, but i totally wiped my konqueror settings and started over w/ them
<centyx> gatekeeper: and i just upgraded to the java5 packages on both of them
<slow-motion> hallo
<gatekeeper> centyx: both same type of hardware?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I have an old Westell 327 router/modem for a DSL. Could I use that?
<centyx> gatekeeper: no
<centyx> gatekeeper: but i think that's irrelevent
<centyx> gatekeeper: both x86
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: It needs to be able to act as a wireless accesspoint
<centyx> gatekeeper: so yes
<teknoprep> re me
<teknoprep> re re
<gatekeeper> centyx: probable like you say, rename your knoqueror settings and copy from your wifes may be?
<teknoprep> hmmm
<centyx> gatekeeper: my wife's was a clean install
<centyx> gatekeeper: mine had been mucked around w/ for a couple weeks
<gatekeeper> centyx: could check that you both have the same codecs installed
<kazukisan> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd:/] 
<kazukisan> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd:/] 
<kazukisan> xine: found input plugin  : DVD Navigator  <-- anyone know why i have libdvdread and css2 installed
<kazukisan> woops
<centyx> gatekeeper: i think we do, but i'll double check
<gatekeeper> centyx: don't suppose you have a backup before you updated?
<centyx> centyx: updated to what?
<centyx> gatekeeper: what do you mean?
<centyx> i keep doing that
<gatekeeper> centyx: you have a backup before this install/update of java?
<centyx> gatekeeper: ah
<gatekeeper> and was it working before?
<centyx> gatekeeper: no, but i could easily put it back the way it was
<jeff_> gatekeeper: do you know how I can use Alias?
<centyx> gatekeeper: it wasn't working like hers is, but it was getting further than it is now ;)
<jeff_> gatekeeper: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_alias.html#alias
<centyx> gatekeeper: but hers is working w/ this version of java
<centyx> gatekeeper: i really don't know what the deal is
<centyx> gatekeeper: i'm grasping at straws
<gatekeeper> Xen: look at the apache manual and Virtual Host
<centyx> gatekeeper: it's true, my java was broken on this box. but no, i don't think that was the problem.
<gemidjy> After unpacking 885kB disk space will be freed.
<centyx> gatekeeper: it was just an unrelated user error.
<centyx> i should probably take a shower and get some sleep
<gatekeeper> centyx: I would be tempted to remove/purge java then try a reinstall
<gatekeeper> centyx: if you are very tired I would come back to it after a sleep
<matyi> hi room!
<centyx> gatekeeper: yea, that's probably the wise thing to do. i woke up around 2(am) this morning and started working on my wife's box.
<gatekeeper> centyx: I find that I am able to fix problem far more quickly, also gives you a chance to have a think about it
<gatekeeper> centyx: all you are likely to do untill you rest is make things worse
<gatekeeper> Xen: make sence what I said?
<Xen> gatekeepers: just worked it out, from ubuntu guide
<Xen> gatekeeper: thx though
<gatekeeper> Xen: cool :-)
<gatekeeper> Xen: have a read up on Virtual Hosts they are very usefull
<matyi_> hi room!
<matyi_> _
<matyi_> :)
<gatekeeper> matyi_: just ask your question
<matyi_> ok, sorry
<matyi_> How can I start wine?
<teknoprep> WTF
<teknoprep> why is easyununtu not installing sht?
<abhi> can anyone tell me what are the nonfree repository of kubuntu?
<cox377> is there anyway to save all the settings from one kubuntu machine and transfer them to another kubuntu machine?
<cox377> i mean like everything
<gatekeeper> cox377: use tar to backup /home then restore
<abhi> pls anyone............
<gatekeeper> abhi: they have certain codecs etc stuff that can not be distributed for legal reasons
<timonator> and also /etc
<gatekeeper> timonator: what is it you want to install?
<timonator> not me :o
<abhi> no no. what is the address of that non free repository?
<teknoprep> nvm i fixed that shit
<teknoprep> stupid easyubuntu script
<gatekeeper> abhi: this will give you all the repos you want http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<gatekeeper> timonator: sorry
<abhi> gatekeeper; thanks .
<timonator> ;)
<gatekeeper> abhi: yw :-) if you don't have gedit I think you can use other editors or apt-get install gedit
<gatekeeper> teknoprep: what pacakage(s) do you want to install?
<teknoprep> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<teknoprep> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<teknoprep> is only available from another source
<teknoprep> EasyUbuntu is finished. You may copy this log for debugging purposes.
<abhi> gatekeeper: should I replace all the previous repository with this one or to add at the end.
<gatekeeper> abhi: as the instructions say, first create a backup, then *replace*
<gatekeeper> don't add to the end
<gatekeeper> teknoprep: your problem is probable caused by not have all the repos enabled so have a look at this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<abhi> if i want to download updates from kubuntu, then what i should do.
<gatekeeper> Xen: you winning?
<Xen> gatekeeper: winning?
<gatekeeper> Xen: got things the way you want them
<gatekeeper> abhi: not sure I understand exactly what you are asking?
<abhi> gatekeeper: suppose i want to update from official site.
<teknoprep> gatekeeper: that didn't fix ti
<gatekeeper> abhi: just do an update you using GUI or CLI pacakage management?
<Xen> gatekeeper: just trying to figure out how to create an RSS audio stream
<Xen> gatekeeper: trying to setup my music into a feed for my psp
<BKaj> DVD::RIP needs rar-2.80 ...googled but can't find it ...anyone know where I can find it ?
<teknoprep> is deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free ---> down ?
<h3sp4wn> BKaj: Buy it from rarlab
<gatekeeper> Xen: when you have figured that out you will know more than me, I only used for a bit of Php programming
<BKaj> k
<gatekeeper> teknoprep: you just missing one package?
<teknoprep> win32codec
<abhi> gatekeeper: suppose I am using repository from :http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories. I thing it doesn't contain any official sites.If i use cli or gui how can that search for official updates?
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: get it from debian-multimedia
<teknoprep> wtf is debian-multimedia
<gatekeeper> abhi: I use synaptic, if there are any updates then the option appears in the list on the left and you can see what needs updating, you could also install the update-manager which will give you the updates when they are ready for download
<gatekeeper> teknoprep: apt-get install win32codec
<teknoprep> omfg
<teknoprep> i am sure that'll work
<gatekeeper> teknoprep: if you have updated your repos from that link then that is all you need
<teknoprep> that one repo is not working
<abhi> gatekeeper: synaptic is great but I am in kubuntu with adept.
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: So get it from debian-multimedia
<teknoprep>  http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<teknoprep> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<gatekeeper> teknoprep: which one?
<teknoprep> down
<gatekeeper> teknoprep: think it has been like that for a while
<h3sp4wn> Or get the codecs from windows
<teknoprep> OMFG
<teknoprep> h3sp4wn: WTF is debian-multimedia
<teknoprep> i already asked
<gatekeeper> abhi: I am also using kubuntu apt-get install synaptic :-)
<h3sp4wn> 246.kielnet.net).
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: The repo which plf gets w32codecs form man are you incapable of using google ?
<abhi> thanks.
<teknoprep> nope already googled debian-multimedia
<abhi> thanks to gatekeeper.
<teknoprep> comes up with a shit ton of crap
<teknoprep> http://www.debian-multimedia.org/faq.html
<h3sp4wn> Thats the site you need
<gatekeeper> abhi: yw :-) don't like Adept much and don't really use so I can't tell you much about it
<teknoprep> yeah too bad i don't know which deb to use.. becase they are all for debian
<teknoprep> wtf
<h3sp4wn> w32codecs is just aload of windows dll's
<h3sp4wn> They are not even linux programs
<teknoprep> yup
<abhi> gatekeeper: i do so. Adept is far behind synaptic.
<vlosdev> teknoprep: yo!
<h3sp4wn> So why would it matter whether it was for debian or not ?
<teknoprep> vlosdev: yoyo
<teknoprep> so the idiots in here... are tellling me to follow this faq
<teknoprep> i follow the faq
<teknoprep> and teh faq is f'n wrong
<teknoprep> why
<teknoprep> beucase shit is down
<h3sp4wn> !language
<teknoprep> then they tell me to hey.. use some debian idiot way of doing things
<teknoprep> oh ok
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<teknoprep> gfys
<teknoprep> then... i am told maby i should just get them from a windows machine
<teknoprep> even tho the only f'n problem is a down repo
<teknoprep> hmmm
<teknoprep> WTF
<teknoprep> you idiots
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: try thinking ....
<teknoprep> if i wanted to think i would go back into work
<gatekeeper> abhi: first job I do after a fresh install of kubuntu is install synaptic, then use that and the cli
<abhi> nice.
<abhi> why ubuntu is so popular than kubuntu while kde more popular than gnome?
<slow-motion> re
<FlatusFluens> hi
<Kwukki> abhi : because the kubuntu cd's were not avaible at shipit :-)
<deep_> Hello
<h3sp4wn> Kwukki: You could get either
<FlatusFluens> could anyone here tell me page to download a driver for my network-card?
<Kwukki> yes, but this is the first time
<abhi> no. today I have recieved my kubuntu cd.
<Kwukki> there weren't breezy kubuntu cd's
<teknoprep> OMFG
<abhi> ooooooooooh.
<teknoprep> my ass hurts becuase kubuntu is ****ing me in it with a big fat ****
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn: what is that url again if folkss want w32codecs?
<teknoprep> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<teknoprep> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<teknoprep> do that
<teknoprep> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<teknoprep> !win32codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> stupid bot
<JRH3K5> teknoprep - go to ubuntuguide.org/wiki
<JRH3K5> They've got a list of repositories there
<ThunderStruck> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<teknoprep> yeah i alrady fixed it
<JRH3K5> Add them to your list; one of them has the win32 codecs
<JRH3K5> Oh.  Okay.
<gatekeeper> thanx :-) teknoprep
<teknoprep> np
<gambix> hi to all :)
<jontec> I'm having a problem finding the 'libxine-extracodecs' that I need to play mp3s in AmaroK
<gambix> i need to mount an udf mini dvd disc (sony dvd style), i've installed the udf-tools and my fstab have the udf entry... anysuggestion ? because it don't work for me :(
<JRH3K5> K-Pax is such a brilliant movie
<JRH3K5> And yet, so sad.
<abattoir> jontec: make sure you have enabled the universe and multiverse repositories
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<teknoprep> ok easy question
<jontec> I have, enabled all of the repositories I can
<teknoprep> why does amarok open up a 2nd time? when i click another mp3 ?
<abattoir> jontec: including universe and multiverse?
<jontec> I found the libmad0, but the libxine-extracodecs is not there
<jontec> yes
<abattoir> jontec: breezy or dapper?
<jontec> dapper
<abattoir> jontec: if you are using dapper, then it should be there.
<jontec> when I search libxine....
<abattoir> jontec: did you refresh the packages list after enabling the repos?
<abattoir> 'Fetch Updates'
<jontec> I see libxine-dev, libxine-main1, libxinerama1, and libxinerama1-dbg
<jontec> yes
<jontec> same result, I just fetched them all again, but it's still not in the list
<abattoir> jontec: which are all 'main' packages, i still am not sure if you have enabled them properly
<abattoir> jontec: could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jontec> yes, I think
<[GuS] > Hi people! i have one problem if i may ask... there is a problem with Booting Kubuntu with the ASUS K8N4-E MB ?
<[GuS] > i cant boot the system
<jontec> where do I upload it?
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> jontec: after you click submit, it'd give you a url... pls. give that here
<jontec> okay, one sec
<alex_ndc> hi guys, I have a problem I cannot solve ... my DNS servers configured through DHCP work like shit ... how can configure (K)ubuntu so I can use other DNS servers ?
<jontec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18104
<_hybrid> hello
<_hybrid> <<<linux noob
<_hybrid> how do u upgrade distros
<abattoir> jontec: ok, could you try 'sudo apt-get update' in the command line?
<jontec> yes
<abattoir> jontec: after running that command, do you see any mention of universe/multiverse?
<jontec> yes, it's at the end of almost all of them, if that's what you mean
<jontec> is this normal? : Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<abattoir> jontec: could you now try 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<abattoir> jontec: nope... the latest package lists are not being downloaded, hence you dont see multiverse/universe packages
<jontec> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jontec> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jontec> is only available from another source
<jontec> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<abattoir> jontec: could you please paste the output of 'sudo apt-get update' @ pastebin ?
<jontec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18105
<abattoir> jontec: my mistake, you dont seem to have mutliverse enabled, only universe
<jontec> I have no idea what that means, but okay, how do I fix that?
<abattoir> jontec: open up adept/ open /etc/apt/sources.list
<abattoir> jontec: i guess adept is the easier way
<jontec> Do you mean open the file from inside adept or navigate to the file?
<abattoir> jontec: Adept->Manage Repositories
<jontec> gotcha, okay
<abattoir> jontec: now double click the first line
<jontec> okay
<abattoir> jontec: in the components section, add multiverse, next to main and restricted
<abattoir> jontec: so it should read 'main restricted multiverse'
<abattoir> w/o the quotes ofcourse
<abattoir> jontec: done?
<jontec> okay, but whenever I open Konversation or deselect Adept, it disappears, including when I press enter
<jontec> yes
<abattoir> jontec: what disappears? adept?
<jontec> what I typed, sorry
<abattoir> oh, ok, so now it is there?
<abhi> can anyone tell me how assign the window botton of my keyboard to the kde menu?
<jontec> yeah, I think I just saw what you mean, was it supposed to add multiverse to the end of the us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> How do you enable composite in kde ? is it worth it ?
<abattoir> jontec: no, next to 'main restricted'
<LjL> h3sp4wn: it make it crashier for me. what you can, that i could see, was shadows and transparency
<abattoir> jontec: in the 'Components' section
<LjL> s/can/gain/
<abhi> pls anyone?
<LjL> h3sp4wn: to enable it you need to add the relevant option (don't remember it offhand) to xorg.conf, and then go somewhere in the KDE settings. i can try to be a little more specific if you really want to try it
<jontec> okay, NOW I see what you mean, not on the very first line but the first line with an address in it
<abattoir> abhi: Kcontrol->Regional &.....->Keyboard Shortcuts->Global Shortcuts->Panel->Popup launch menu
<jontec> yes, it's there
<h3sp4wn> LjL: I have just enabled it in xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> LjL: But can't find where it is in kcontrol
<abattoir> jontec: the first line is not the one w/ the url?
<abattoir> jontec: ok, anyways, make sure the 'Distribution' is dapper
<LjL> h3sp4wn: hold on
<jontec> okay, it is
<abattoir> jontec: it should be similar to the entry below for dapper/backports, expect w/o universe..
<abattoir> jontec: now click apply
<abattoir> and then close
<abattoir> jontec: and then Fetch Updates
<h3sp4wn> LjL: I can never find stuff in gui's
<abattoir> jontec: you should see libxine-extracodecs
<LjL> h3sp4wn: kcontrol / desktop window behavior / transparency
<abattoir> abhi: got it?
<LjL> h3sp4wn: you're not alone among KDE users
<h3sp4wn> LjL: I didn't think I was
<abhi> abattorir: thanks can't find the global shortcut.
<LjL> h3sp4wn: kcontrol is basically designed to make it near impossible to find stuff :)
<abattoir> abhi: it would be marked as Alt+F1, just change it to the windows key
<jontec> yes, it's there
<abattoir> jontec: cool :)
<abhi> abattorir: ok. thanks
<jontec> thanks!
<jontec> so from here I just install it as normal?
<abattoir> jontec: yes
<abattoir> abhi: Global Shortcuts is a tab
<abattoir> should be selected by default
<teknoprep> kick me from here also thunder
<teknoprep> please
<signum_> hi
<teknoprep> is there a good pptp dialer for kde?
<wolfmanz> is there any reason the the console stops taking input after a certain amount of time idle?
<LjL> teknoprep: well "apt-cache search pptp" does show up a KDE app that seems to be related to PPTP
<LjL> though i'm not really familiar with that protocol at all
<LjL> teknoprep: oh nevermind
<teknoprep> yeah thats pppd
<teknoprep> i already installed it
<LjL> teknoprep: the description says that "PPTP [and others]  are planned for a later release"
<teknoprep> its not what i want
<LjL> teknoprep: no, i meant KNet
<teknoprep> knet
<teknoprep> yeah
<teknoprep> knet - The Knet is a frontend to pppd.
<teknoprep> only pppd
<teknoprep> pptp is a vpn tunnel
<teknoprep> over ppp
<LjL> teknoprep: yeah, but it showed up from a "serach pptp" command
<teknoprep> using ip not a dialer
<teknoprep> yeah becuase ppp and pptp are similar protocols
<abhi> is there any app. to auto shutdown the kubuntu?
<LjL> teknoprep: so i assumed it could handle PPTP too. but that's just planned, and not yet implemented
<abhi> can't find any in google.
<LjL> abhi: "apt-cache show kshutdown"; i think it can do that
<abhi> LjL :going for it.
<abhi> thanks LjL. it is.
<teknoprep> how is it all you guys can be worried about is language?
<teknoprep> i mean honestly?
<LjL> teknoprep: it's part of the ubuntu policy of welcoming people of all ages and cultures. you may find it a bit extreme, and perhaps it is, but at least it conveys a point
<teknoprep> ?
<teknoprep> what point
<signum_> hi
<LjL> teknoprep: and since it's not really that hard of a rule to respect, we just respect it
<teknoprep> that you are moving backwards in the idea of development
<teknoprep> by taking an emotion towards a word
<teknoprep> ?
<LjL> teknoprep: the point that ubuntu welcomes people of all ages and cultures
<teknoprep> ok
<teknoprep> understood
<teknoprep> but still backwards
<signum_> How can I connect with other Linux maschine by nullmodem cable?
<LjL> teknoprep: we're still offtopic here anyway. can we discuss this in, well i suppose #kubuntu-offtopic
<teknoprep> naw i am banned w0ot
<teknoprep> trying to get banned here also
<LjL> teknoprep: not from the #k
<teknoprep> BAN ME
<teknoprep> i need to get off irc
<teknoprep> and i need a reason
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> i have work to do
<LjL> teknoprep: you need someone else's goodwill, i'm not an op :)
<serge> teknoprep, I recommend the "/quit" command
<teknoprep> yeah but then i just come back
<teknoprep> serge not allowed back.. won't come back
<LjL> teknoprep: can i DoS you? :-P
<teknoprep> serge: no you can't
<LjL> ok then i'll just DoS my own server
<teknoprep> i need to reinstall snort on my server with snort-inline
<teknoprep> brb
<serge> LjL, wow, have fun with that :P
<signum_> is there ICQ for Linux?
<teknoprep> yeah it won't happen
<teknoprep> i have my server on lockdown
<teknoprep> my firewall that is
<dr_willis> there are IM clients out for linux that can do ICQ
<dr_willis> not sure if ICQ has an official port for linux.
<teknoprep> you could ddos me if you are on freenode and use its server to ddos me.. but i doubt you are
<teknoprep> since i have an open connection with them
<wolfmanz> if its a big enough DoS attack your firewall wont do anything at all
<teknoprep> but not just some random ping
<serge> ^^
<teknoprep> wolfmanz ? yeah ok.. try it
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: you do realize how a ddos works right?
<wolfmanz> if i had a bot not of about 10,000 machine i would show you
<[GuS] > dont be so sure of that wolfmanz
<wolfmanz> not = net
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: yeah but if you throw a baseball at a brick wall it doesn nothing
<Lynoure> hmmm
<[GuS] > lol
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: throw 1000000 baseballs at a brickwall it does nothing
<BKaj> how do I get this to work , trying to install extracted file (tar.gz)
<BKaj> cannot execute binary file
<[GuS] > even with a gun you will just do little :P
<DBO> teknoprep, yeah, but you cant get any baseballs out either
<LjL> BKaj: depends. is it source or binary?
<lezombi> i need help setting up a belkin F5D7000 wireless card
<BKaj> yup
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: the brickwall needs a whole to get throough or it won't work
<LjL> BKaj: what is it?
<dr_willis> BKaj,  what file?
<lezombi> does anyone have a link or guide they can give me
<wolfmanz> tell that to all these massive sites that get taken down by DoS attacks all the time
<LjL> wolfmanz: but those accept inbound connections, being servers
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: they are taken down over other ddos' becuase there port 80 is open
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: and other ports
<BKaj> RAR file
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: you ddos the service with overflow of traffic.. you can't just throw a shit ton of bandwidth at an unopen port
<LjL> BKaj: a RAR file? a RAR file is another archive. you need unrar to extract it before you can do anything else with it
<[GuS] > wolfmanz, those site are very bad configured meaning of security.
<teknoprep> [GuS] : you can use IDS to block DDOS now.
<[GuS] > yep.
<teknoprep> [GuS] : i mean IPS
<teknoprep> [GuS] : which is just an ids on crack
<serge> sorry, but what is IPS?
<Philip5> BKaj: so just: sudo apt-get install unrar
<BKaj> it is RAR , it's in the form of a tar.gz  file (RAR version 3.60)
<LjL> BKaj: ooh
<Philip5> heya arso
<BKaj> hehe
<LjL> brandon__: sorry i misunderstood you completely :D
* dr_willis is still conrused
<LjL> i mean BKaj, not brandon__
<arso> Philip5:  hey
<LjL> brandon__: but are you aware there *is* a RAR ready in the repos?
<LjL> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<teknoprep> serge: ips = intrusion prevention system
<Philip5> arso: does everything work as it should?
<LjL> BKaj: err, i mean you again. sorry brandon__...
<BKaj> oh ok  thx
<lezombi> can someone help me setup my belkin f5d7000 network card
<[GuS] > http://www.nss.co.uk/WhitePapers/intrusion_prevention_systems.htm
<wolfmanz> By the way you would do a DoS attack on a machine that did allow incomming requests thats the whole idea of that
<teknoprep> serge: it takes an IDS alert per say.. and turns it into a firewall rule... so if an attacker attempts to break in on ports 80 from sed ip... the ids tells the firewall to block port 80 inc when the ip = blah
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: yeah but we said my machine
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: i don't have any holes
<LjL> BKaj: if you can't find it with "apt-cache show unrar", then you need to enabled the Multiverse repository. otherwise, you can just install it with synaptic or "sudo aptitude install unrar" (and "sudo aptitude install rar" if you want the archiver too and not just the extractor)
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: anything else you wanna add to you flawless idea of DDOS ?
<[GuS] > lol
<BKaj> ok LjL, gotcha
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: i do this for banks all day long.. you can argue with me all you want.. but you are never going to tell me something about security i don't already know
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: i have been consulting for banks and law-firms for like 10 years now
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: comcast ATT verzion
<[GuS] > well... dont be to arrogant too... teknoprep ... just the explanationn or send him to STFW will be good.
<[GuS] > =)
<teknoprep> [GuS] : w0ot
<wolfmanz> so your telling me a web server that is setup to take incomming requests if set up properly can not be DoS?
<BKaj> found it LjL, installed
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: i never said that
<LjL> BKaj, remember that....
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: you need other security implementations to stop a DDOS but it can be done
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: there are many forms of DDOS something also.. remember the old SYN attacks
<wolfmanz> well its funny you say that i have heard security experts say the exact oppisite of what your saying and that is if its a big enough attack it does not matter how your setup your screwed
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: becuase of kernel os' now stoping syn floods which you could do from a dial up account.. they used to be just called DOS attacks
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: once that was fixed they came up with the idea of DDOS
<BKaj> LjL: I've got synaptic setup with the so called unsupported repos
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: big enough attack?
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: yeah sounds like a good security expert talking there
<wolfmanz> ya in the order of a few thousand bot machines
<LjL> teknoprep: well, i'm not into the topic of security, but i can say that technically you can't guarantee that something as big as a firewall (or just any TCP/IP stack configured to accept nothing inbound) is not free from bugs, which could be triggered by specific packets
<teknoprep> wolfmanz: now your just picking up numbers our of your head
<wolfmanz> hold let me get you link i believe you know steve gibson from GRC?
<LjL> teknoprep: you can go pretty near to guaranteing that, but i don't you actually can guarantee it
<teknoprep> ljl: that is a differnt story.. that is not ddos.. that is bugs... we are talking about DDOS
<LjL> BKaj: you mean universe and multiverse?
<LjL> teknoprep: ok
<teknoprep> LjL: now you are just trying to back up your DDOS flaw with another known fact that nothing is really secure
<teknoprep> LjL: missions impossible 1 taught us that
* dr_willis powers off his pc.. NOW its secure!
<LjL> teknoprep: hey, wait, i just chipped in, i'm not backing up any DDOS flaw of mine :o)
<teknoprep> dr_willis what about the guy that comes into your home.. turns it back on and steals your info?
<teknoprep> dr_willis: that is why BANK data sites are secured like fort knox
<LjL> a secure computer is no computer
<LjL> :P
<dr_willis> teknoprep,  thats why i leave a FAKE computer out for him! :)
<teknoprep> LjL: is correct
<abhi> i have added all the nonfree repository. still can't able to install win32codec.
<teknoprep> dr_willis: lol
<dr_willis> the real one is embeded in the Rottweiler.
<dr_willis> :)
<wolfmanz> http://www.twit.tv/SN
<teknoprep> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<teknoprep> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<teknoprep> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<lezombi> i need help with my network card!
<wolfmanz> ok go there and listen to that pod cast he talks about DoS atttacks there
<teknoprep> LjL: even with all my swearing i help ppl
<teknoprep> LjL: so go F yourselves... all of you
* dr_willis feels the love
<abhi> teknprep: w32codecs not working
<teknoprep> abhi: wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<dr_willis> !w32codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32codec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<teknoprep> abhi: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.
<abhi> ok.
<dr_willis> dpkg -i w32*
<dr_willis> :)
<teknoprep> abhi: that work?
<slow-motion> bye
<abhi> going for it.
<teknoprep> i was retina scanned to work for bank of new york
<teknoprep> helped setup there security for there new replication data center for mainframe and all there other servers in Nashville
<LjL> teknoprep: still trying to get banned? can't you just make a conscious effort and leave to go back to what you should be doing? :-P
<abhi> teknoprep: now downloading the file
<teknoprep> had to be retina scanned just to go from room to room
<teknoprep> LjL: negative
<LjL> teknoprep: and again you should not try to irritate *me*, as i said i'm not an op, so no free lunch :-P
<teknoprep> LjL: gd it
<teknoprep> LjL: op yourself
* teknoprep sets mode +o tekonprep
<LjL> uh, the w32codecs info seems to have disappeared from ubotu
<Seveas> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> that links to w32codecs afaik
<LjL> Seveas: i know but i remembered there was a more direct factoid. perhaps i just remember wrong tho
<timonator> free formats \o/
<iJeff> !non-free
<ubotu> I know nothing about non-free - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> or wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, or imbrandon
<teknoprep> omfg
* LjL sets +b gnomefreak!*@*
<teknoprep> do not install ubuntu-desktop if you use kubuntu
<teknoprep> w0ot
<DBO> you can install ubuntu-desktop if you wish to use gnome
* teknoprep sets mode -b teknoprep!*@*
<teknoprep> no
<Riddell> gnomefreak: hmm?
<teknoprep> it really skrews up your mixing
<teknoprep> like i can play 3000 sounds at once
<teknoprep> once i installed ubuntu-desktop that went out the window
<gnomefreak> teknoprep: being very disruptive and not following coc or guidelines
<ubuntu> hello, can anybody help me around at HDD install process. Ubuntu amd6.06 only is available.
<teknoprep> or not
<gnomefreak> he already made +b in 2 channels
<teknoprep> gnomefreak: no just one
<LjL> and he actually wants to be banned
<AV1611> now I'm AV1611
<teknoprep> gnomefreak: you set the other just based on what i did in a different chanel
<gnomefreak> teknoprep: #ubuntu adn #ubuntu+1
<teknoprep> LjL: well i just finished what i needed to do.. so i don't wanna be banned anymore
<teknoprep> gnomefreak: i just joined that second one.. not banned
<gnomefreak> nmot +1 sorry it was offtoic and i unbanned you there
<teknoprep> cheers
<gnomefreak> ty riddell
<_JP> is there any way to make Konqueror's setting "Tools->HTML Settings->Java" retain it's checkstate after restart?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: I cede judgement :)
<LjL> teknoprep, in that case, if you don't like the "no swearing" policy, you could probably make an effort to follow it anyway and not be banned, after all it's not such a big sacrifice.
<teknoprep> LjL: have i swore here?
<gnomefreak> :)
<wolfmanz> not yet so start now lol
<teknoprep> LjL: only a few wtf's and f'n's here
<LjL> teknoprep: no
<teknoprep> LjL: no full swears tho
<teknoprep> LjL:  gotta keep it on the DL
<teknoprep> wtf
<Lynoure> I think the intent was quite clear in some cases...
<teknoprep> so i join offtopic and they ban me
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> so retarded
<gnomefreak> teknoprep: now enough please stay on topic
<teknoprep> see i am loved in the ##linux channel
<teknoprep> i am off
<BKaj> LjL: ..yeah, I was away for a few mins ...have the universe and multiuniverse all enabled
<BKaj> automatix and easyubuntu as well, i think that covers all the bases :)
<LjL> BKaj: which is fine, for the record, as long as you know what they are (i.e. why they're not the same thing as "main"). i just wanted to point out that ubuntu has quite a few packages, and often you don't need to hunt and download stuff from sites --- many people don't realize that
<LjL> argh, automatix
<teknoprep> yeah gfreak
<teknoprep> you can remove my ban now
<teknoprep> ok
<teknoprep> ty
<BKaj> well my search was wrong ...looked for RAR instead of unrar
<abhi> what is the package name for mysql?
<LjL> BKaj: well that will work too (i just tried "apt-cache search rar"), it's just that it shows a *little* too many results to be easily parsable ;-)
<LjL> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In repository main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 64 kB
<BKaj> yeah LjL, IC what you mean :)
<abhi> mysql-server not working
<crazy_penguin> i'm off. i wish to everyone a good night. sleep well! :)
<BKaj> i find dvd:rip somewhat confusing ...looks like it was written by monks in the 1200;s or something :)
<SpAwN> dvd:rip works great
<SpAwN> and is easy to use
<BKaj> for you maybe ...that doesn't help me
<Skroten> dvd:rip?
<BKaj> yeah
<SpAwN> BKaj, u put in dvd hit read.....pick tatle u want........then select what codec then it does the rest
<^THE_HAMMER^> anyone here help  me with over writing a folder in usr/share?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<SpAwN> *tatle=title
<BKaj> well SpAwN, what about making dvds from video files ?
<^THE_HAMMER^> i wanna replace folder in usr/share how to do this pls?
<SpAwN> BKaj, afaik it doesnt do that
<BKaj> burning dvd is easy using k3b
<SpAwN> BKaj, its used to RIP dvds
<Skroten> KDE should have a videodvd:/-slave making it as easy as audiocd:/ to rip video ;)
<BKaj> ok thx ...I can copy dvds np
<^THE_HAMMER^> this is pissin me off i try to drag desktop folder to usr/share and says i dont have permission why not i own the dam thing
<SpAwN> what a good other browser for linux....firefox is acting weird.......i somtimes wont goto google.com and a few other sites.......
<SpAwN> i  tried to install opera...but didnt find it in a repo
<BKaj> wish there was a proggie like nero express ...decodes and burns all manner of video to play on stand alone dvdplayers
<Skroten> I like konqueror
<Skroten> Native KDE web browser
<SpAwN> BKaj, tovid
<SpAwN> BKaj, its the best
<SpAwN> !tovid
<ubotu> I know nothing about tovid - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BKaj> is it in the repos SpAwN?
<SpAwN> BKaj, not sure
<SpAwN> BKaj, just dl from their site
<BKaj> checking
<gnomefreak> ^THE_HAMMER^: cd Desktop   than sudo cp file /usr/share/wherever you want it just finish the last part of the file palce
<SpAwN> BKaj, that will take virtualy any video and tunr  it in to what ever u want...vcd/svcd,dvd,kvcd
<proudfoot> hi
<SonicChao> proudfoot: Hi
<proudfoot> I'm trying to install a program, but when i run configure, it says that gcc cannot create executables
<proudfoot> checking for gcc... gcc
<proudfoot> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<knapper> What is a decent working panel (ie osx panel, etc) for superkaramba
<^THE_HAMMER^> not letting me cd desktop says command not found
<^THE_HAMMER^> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<fred> !build-essential
<^THE_HAMMER^> wtf heh
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fred> proudfoot: follow the previous link
<proudfoot> thanks
<fred> the_hammer, Desktop not desktop
<fred> do "cd ~/Desktop"
<^THE_HAMMER^> ahh ok
<^THE_HAMMER^> sorry
<fred> cut/paste are better not to do typo
<^THE_HAMMER^> ok i typed sudo cp file /usr/share/eggdrop and says cp: cannot stat `file': No such file or directory
<^THE_HAMMER^> but its on desktop eggdrop
<fred> the_hammer, ok first, it would be nice not to have ^ at the begining of your nick, it mess with my tab completion :)
<larson9999> what do you guys this of this: http://captorials.com
<fred> the_hammer, then it is "cp /the/path/to/YOUR/file /usr/share/eggdrop" not file in itself
<THE_HAMMER> this better :)
<fred> thanks for the nick
<fred> THE_HAMMER: i think it would be easier for you to learn how to copy file thru konqueror, no typo or command line to type there:)
<fred> larson9999: they did a kde apps very recently
<fred> larson9999: have you tryed ?
<fred> THE_HAMMER: http://www.eleli.de/knoppix/docs/tutorial/english/konqueror.html <- to learn how to copy file with konqueror
<THE_HAMMER> im lost its just eggdrop to usr
<fred> http://sourceforge.net/projects/screenkast <- this apps larson9999
<THE_HAMMER> why does it just not allow me to copy/paste the folder from desktop to location
<THE_HAMMER> be a heck of alot easyer
<fred> right maangemetn
<fred> you need to be root to write in /usr
<THE_HAMMER> this is stupid says this cp: cannot stat `/desktop/eggdrop': No such file or directory
<fred> you should focus more :)
<THE_HAMMER> is there a work around
<fred> your goal will be reached faster :)
<fred> even a fix :)
<fred> do read what people tell you :)
<BKaj> Ok SpAwN, I've got tovid downloaded and extracted to my /home folder..now how do I installit , these tar.gz files are so confusing cuz being used to windows i automaticlly think there's an installer file
<fred> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fred> BKaj: the previous link is for you
<THE_HAMMER> whats the url to the copy/paste link thing
<THE_HAMMER> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<THE_HAMMER> what  am i doing wrong http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18110
<JRH3K5> What should I use to set up a streaming audio server?
<JRH3K5> !streaming audio
<ubotu> I know nothing about streaming audio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<knapper> Whats a good panel replacement for Superkaramba?
<LjL> JRH3K5: try perhaps "apt-cache search streaming server", seems to give some interesting results
<LjL> JRH3K5: like say icecast and peercast
<JRH3K5> Thanks
<JRH3K5> Another question:  if I am the only one streaming music from my machine, do you think my service provider will notice?
<JRH3K5> To the point of going "wtf high bandwith"?
<fred> JRH3K5: do google icecast. it is soft for that
<JRH3K5> "soft"?
<Skroten> Why would your ISP care what you use your bandwidth for?
<JRH3K5> Because if I use too much of it, they may feel that I need to be charged more.
<Skroten> Well, streaming music is often done in 128kbps, and that's not much :)
<fred> q. what is the name of the package system in a single click
<JRH3K5> I haven't yet hit a bandwith cap, but...well, the account isn't under my name.  :)
<JRH3K5> All right, I'll give Icecast a try
<JRH3K5> Thanks.
<knapper> How do I configure lipstik?
<JRH3K5> Hmm
<JRH3K5> I'm trying to set up Icecast
<JRH3K5> When I try to load up the stats.xml page as the documentation suggests, I get a forbidden error
<JRH3K5> Is it possible that Apache is preventing access?
<Desh> Hi can someone explain to me what the "extended" and "swap" partitions are for?
<Desh> Oh wait, swap is part of extended..
* JRH3K5 listens to Something in the Way (Unplugged) by Nirvana for (04:02)
<InteliWasp> is it posible to recover data on a FUBARed hdd?
<JRH3K5> What happened to it?
<InteliWasp> it wont boot due to an error on my part,
<InteliWasp> knoppix wont mount it
<InteliWasp> the boot screen says that it cant find inittab
<Riddell> Desh: extended is a type of partition at a lower level, all partitions on a hard disk are either extended or not
<Desh> Riddell, thanks.
<Riddell> Desh: swap is a partition for hard disk based memory
<Riddell> for when the computer runs out of real memory
<Desh> Anyone got a nice howto on installing Windows on a Ubuntu partition?
<h3sp4wn> try ##windows
<InteliWasp> JRH3K5: i take it i'm beyond hope?
#kubuntu 2006-07-16
<fred> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<gatekeeper> Desh: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<Desh> Thanks.
<fred> desh the previous linux about qemu might interest you
<fred> Desh: i did it successfully
<Desh> It's to run windows within ubuntu?
<gatekeeper> yep good plan :-)
<fred> Desh: yep, this is a qemu solution, the video is something different. up to you to know what you want to do
<gatekeeper> Desh: video is dual boot
<Desh> Yeah that's the thing, my Linux will not run ATI gfx. :(
<fred> Desh: oh so you likely want a 'native' window and the dual boot solution is likely better
<Desh> Yeah, off to partition my drive! :)
<Desh> (re)
<larson9999> i think we should have an ati burning party
<gatekeeper> fred: do you just install qema then install windows?
<domabr> lo all
<fred> gatekeeper: yep, pretty much like the webpage explained
<fred> i dont remember doing anything 'smart'
<h3sp4wn> If you want qemu you need 0.81 for it to work properly
<fred> i think i got the kqemu from the qemu website and the qemu from ubuntu repository
<fred> oh i remmeber soem issue for compiling qemu... like qemu complains about gcc4 so i didnt compile and tried the one from ubuntu repositor
<fred> i have no other memory about this :)
<Matt-BR> Hello, is possible remove the "Switch User" menu from K menu?
<h3sp4wn> fred: If you read the kqemu site it says it works much much better with qemu 0.8.1
<fred> h3sp4wn: in which way it is better ?
<gatekeeper> fred: looks very straight forward, might have a go one day
<h3sp4wn> fred: Runs alot faster (its in the faq of kqemu)
<Desh> k3b can burn images to CD, no?
<h3sp4wn> fred: I backported it all from debian sid
<fred> yep very straighforward, and dont forget to run kqemu before starting the install :)
<fred> so the 40min will be 3h long :)
<fred> h3sp4wn: ohhh so maybe i should try to compile it
<fred> thanks for the tops
<fred> tips
<nekromaan> evening, i build my own ati fglrx drivers, module-assistant a-i went good, i changed xorg.conf, but he shows me the mesa driver? do i have to link something?
<Desh> With XP and Ubuntu dual booting, would you reccomend Using NTLRD or Grub?
<Desh> If I make XP capable of readina nd writing to ext2 and ext3, and since Ubuntu can do that with NTFS, then even if I dual boot, theoretically all my files are available to both OS's, right? like all my music, etc.
<pygi> imbrandon: poke, you have time?
<Philip5> Desh: yes but only safe to read and not to write cross the filessystems
<Desh> So if I acquired songs on XP but I keep music on the Linux partition then it would not be safe to tranfer them over?
<pascal> What is the device name for a bluetooth dongle? (according to kmobiletools it should be /dev/rfcomm, but I cant find that)
<Desh> Like make XP write them to Linux partition.
<fred> Desh: linux has trouble writing on ntfs
<pygi> pygi@kubuntu:~$ kbuildsycoca
<pygi> kbuildsycoca running...
<pygi> Reusing existing ksycoca
<pygi> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<fred> well i saw a 'solution' once using the window kernel dll under linux
<pygi> thoughts? :)
<fred> i dont remember the name
<Desh> Ah I see, if I had files on an ntfs partition and I am using Linux, would i be safe to copy paste them to Linux from NTFS?
<rOOb> Desh, yes
<Desh> Cool, thanks.
<rOOb> Desh, just never write to ntfs from linux
<fred> Desh: yes linux can read ntfs without issue
<rOOb> it will corrupt the data
<Desh> And what about writing to ext2 and ext3 from XP?
<Breu> I'm with problems to connect to the internet. Can anyone help?
<rOOb> Desh, afaik xp doesnt see ext3
<rOOb> *afaik
<pygi> rOOb: it can see it :)
<Desh> rOOb: there is a file system plugin thing I found that lets it.
<rOOb> pygi, its been a while seince ive used windows
<rOOb> ahh k ....know i know ;D
<pygi> rOOb: I never used it :)
<rOOb> *now i know
<omeow> Isn't there a way to flag a package to not upgrade for a while? Every time libtunepimp gets updated I lose mp3 tagging support.
<Desh> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm - read only, darn
<Breu> It's a dial-up connection. The drivers look fine, but can't connect more than 6 seconds
<fred> http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/#ext2fsd <- desh with write
<centyx> argh
<fred> the end of the page contains othe ralternative with rw
<knapper> Anyone here use kroller?
<alex_ndc> Hi people ... does anyone know how I can override the dhcp auto-generared /etc/resolv.conf ...
<alex_ndc> to set another nameserver than the ones that are automatically configured, that is
<centyx> knapper: yea
<angmar> you could just edit the file manually
<angmar> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<alex_ndc> yes, but when I restart the file is overwriten
<centyx> knapper: i put it on my wife's pc earlier this morning
<angmar> ah
<angmar> there is some option you can pass to dhcp for that...
<angmar> let me think...
<knapper> centyx: is there a way to change the icons/applications of it?
<knapper> on it*
<centyx> knapper: yea. it's all in the kroller.conf
<centyx> knapper: you specify the app and the icon to use for it
<centyx> knapper: it's a pretty simple config file
<knapper> centyx: alright thanks!
<centyx> knapper: np
<ryanakca> when I go aptitude install courier-imap courier-imap-s
<ryanakca> when I go aptitude install courier-imap courier-imap-ssl courier-pop courier-pop-ssl... I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/89178 ... what's going on?
<aztun> hi
<centyx> hi
<aztun> anyone knows if there is any mirror for plf packages?? two mirrors I know are down...  :(
<michel_> hi
<centyx> aztun: what package are you looking for?
<aztun> mountiso
<aztun> not sure if its on plf
<centyx> hm
<aztun> just wanted to try
<centyx> try debian-multimedia or cipherfunk?
<aztun> but mirrors are down
<centyx> i don't know if they'll have it, but it's worth a try i guess
<aztun> i tried centyx
<centyx> ah
<centyx> sorry, i duno where else
<aztun> i tried seveas, cipherfunk and backports
<Seveas> centyx, debian-multimedia is a bad idea to use on Ubuntu
<Seveas> aztun, mountiso is not a package, you simply mount iso files with mount
<Seveas> mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<aztun> I know Seveas
<aztun> im talking about this
<aztun> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<centyx> i have a strange problem w/ konqueror. i don't expect anyone to be able to give me the answer, but maybe someone can help give me an ide of how to find the answer. first, i'm trying to view quicktime or real media trailers at movies.yahoo.com. it works for one user in kubuntu, but not for any other users on the same system... until, that is, i copy her .kde directory over to another user's home directory. then it works for him too. i've compared konquerorrc an
<centyx> maybe a better question, is there a settings editor for kde, similar to the gconf editor for gnome?
<Philip5> centyx: doesn't that user have some locally installed plugins for browsers in his homedir?
<centyx> Philip5: nope
<centyx> Philip5: checked there first
<centyx> Philip5: it's not getting that far, on the site. it's crashing before it gets to the point where it tries to load the media i believe.
<Russel> hiho
<timonator> can cdrom drives read playstation 1 cds? the ones with the black backsides?
<centyx> Philip5: i could be wrong about that... but i don't think i am
<Russel> i just tried the new release livecd and at last my suspend on desktop is working
<Russel> is there a nice app for this and the same script/source in kubuntu?
<Philip5> centyx: well it's hard to say from here... but that there is some kind of plug or symlink to one somewhere is my best guess
<centyx> Philip5: i'll double check, but i really don't think that's the issue. thanks tho
<centyx> Philip5: no, there are no plugins or symlinks to any in there, for certain
<Philip5> centyx: are you just copying konquerorrc to the new user and it works?
<michel_> How does one control the fan of a laptop?
<michel_> My laptop is overheating
<skavenge> why dont any of my changes to login manager work? regardless of what changed there the login screen is still the default kubuntu one .. how do i change it?
<centyx> Philip5: no, I'm copying the entire .kde directory
<Philip5> ok
<centyx> Philip5: but i've done a find on the directory searching for all the plugin extensions and there aren't any
<centyx> Philip5: I think earlier today in my madness i did a grep -ir "plugin" and compared those files, but I don't remember now. i've been awake for too long ;-s
<centyx> Philip5: same w/ other key words and phrases
<centyx> Philip5: i even went mad and made a diff of the two directories and started to go through it, but i gave up on that
<centyx> Philip5: too much data
<Philip5> figures
<Philip5> and the thing is that browser plugins are rarely stored in .kde subdirs
<centyx> there is one folder in there for them
<centyx> i saw it earlier
<centyx> ( it was empty )
<Philip5> ok
<knapper> centyx: hey, I got the progs/ icons changed (kroller), but the icons are real ugly. what size do they need to be?
<centyx> knapper: i made my wife's 32/48 , but if i was using it, i'd have them at 16/32
<maui> does someone know sth about the spca5xx webcam driver?
<knapper> centyx ok ill try that\
<centyx> maui: not i, unfortunately
<centyx> knapper: 16/32 is pretty small
<centyx> i hear a chainsaw outside
<centyx> that's not comforting, for some reason
<centyx> MISTER CHAINSAW!
* centyx hopes someone hear remembers the dead milkmen
<centyx> i was serious about the chainsaw though
<centyx> ack
<centyx> an explosion
<centyx> i really hate to have to go copying this .kde directory around from place to place
<centyx> and then merging in my personal settings
<centyx> the explosion was just thunder
* centyx watches the dog go running for the bathtub
<centyx> one more try
<diezare> Do anyone know if is it possible to install the SMP by apt-get install?
<knapper> Where can I find firefox's bookmarks?
<unix_infidel> knapper: man find.
<unix_infidel> something like....`find /home/username -name bookmarks*`
<knapper> we'll their located on another hd
<teknoprep> for a free f'n swearing mf test
<unix_infidel> knapper: then change /home/username to whatever disk's mount point you think the bookmark is on.
<teknoprep> please come to other channels where swearing is permited
<teknoprep> and the idea of freenode stays true
<Hawkwind> knapper: In ~/.mozilla/firefox
<LjL> teknoprep: *please* make your views clear (if you really have to) in #kubuntu-offtopic, since that's offtopic in this channel.
<knapper> ty
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-44-169-116.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<goshua> hey, has anyone tried dapper live cd on a mac?
<goshua> i can't get the wireless to work for some reason :(
<Pappy_> hello all
<goshua> hey
<Jeff_> can someone tell me, when RSS feeds are downloaded via akergator are the feeds actually downlaoded to my machine (like a POP mail messgae)?
<Jeff_> anyone
<goshua> jeff: i don't think they will stick around like a pop wil
<goshua> they just open up in akregator, or konqueror
<Jeff_> ok, thks hard to find any good info on the app
<goshua> well you mean just the feed ?
<Jeff_> I mean hard to find info on akregator
<goshua> word
<Jeff_> ?
<goshua> it means yeah
<Jeff_> i knew that
<Jeff_> :)
<Jeff_> im old
<tailsfan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18124 can anyone help me with that
<tailsfan> I'm trying to compile kasound
<tailsfan> and I keep on getting that error message
<geojeff> i installed kubuntu-desktop on a just-upgraded dapper system. i get the kubuntu login dialog, but then it starts up in gnome still.  somewhere to chose kde desktop? (it asked me about gdm vs. kdm on the install, and i chose kdm).
<geojeff> i meant just-upgraded ubuntu dapper system
<tailsfan> I need help with that
<Hawkwind> tailsfan: You need to install something like libxorg-dev
<Hawkwind> tailsfan: Anytime you go off compiling things you need to have the -dev packages installed since they contain the header files
<tailsfan> will libx11-dev count?
<jimmy__> sup folks
<jimmy__> I have a dell laptop and I need to get my network card working
<tailsfan> Hello
<jimmy__> can anybody help?
<Hawkwind> tailsfan: That's probably the name of it, yes
<tailsfan> K
<jimmy__> anyone
<intelikey> howto kill " 90 ?  S  0:00 [kswapd0]  "  ???
<intelikey> can i rmmod something that would kill that ?
<crimsun> no, tis a kernel thread
<intelikey> can't be killed ehh
<crimsun> however, you could swapoff -a
<intelikey> there is no swap ON
<crimsun> then you have some pretty horrid memory pressure
<jimmy__> can anyone help with a network card or is it that hard
<Hawkwind> jimmy__: State your problem
<Hawkwind> jimmy__: In detail
<timonator> jimmy__: that rimes!
<intelikey> "horrid memory pressure" ???   what do you mean ?
<timonator> (rhymes?)
<jimmy__> oh yeah
<jimmy__> I guess it does
<crimsun> intelikey: why is kswapd bothering you?
<crimsun> maybe I misinterpreted your question
<crimsun> kswapd's presence is necessary for normal function
<jimmy__> I have a dell truemobile 1300 (in a dell 1100 inspiron)
<jimmy__> and I just need it working
<intelikey> crimsun just trying to tweek all i can out of the system.   i.e. anything running that's not being used should be killed.
<intelikey> like turning off the light when you leave the room.
<crimsun> right, but that's an essential part of the vm subsystem
<crimsun> I don't think you want to mess with that.
<jimmy__> I can see it, but unbuntu wont enable it for more that 1/2 a second
<intelikey> why would i want a swap daemon running if i never use any swap ???
<crimsun> because it's not just swapping dirty pages to disk
<crimsun> it's also in charge of paging period.
<intelikey> so your are saying that the kernel "IS" actually using it ?
<crimsun> yes
<intelikey> now i really want to kill it.  just to see if i can tell any differance   :)
<jimmy__> any ideas hawkwind
<crimsun> then try it ;-)
<intelikey> done did.  haven't found a way to kill it.    now looking for a way to prevent it's starting.
<jimmy__> hawkwind: I'm new to all this but did xorg and now it works so I think I could prob do this
<stephan> hi
<stephan> i install cxoffice AND install FLASH 8.5 Player in it
<stephan> it works
<stephan> realy cool!
<stephan> want to write something about in a wiki, but i need a account :(
<crimsun> intelikey: to do that, you'd have to change the source and recompile Linux :)
<stephan> but there is a little problem, some pages have a flash version test and they say i have no flash installed, no idea how to bypass that
<intelikey> don't tempt me.
<jimmy__> everytime I install flash it says it 'FAILED'
<fullofyou> hey all
<fullofyou> whast up
<Whil> "ello
<jimmy__> ello
<fullofyou> yeah you guys should unban teknoprep so he can help you guys out
<fullofyou> he will not swear anymore
<Whil> Anybody know what xgl and qt4 is all about?
<fullofyou> hmm
<fullofyou> ?
<wolfmanz> fullofyou i'm sure with his leet skills he can unban himself lol
<fullofyou> who teknoprep
<fullofyou> yeah i already did
<fullofyou> but i am asking nicely
<jimmy__> looking for
<jimmy__> help
<fullofyou> ask the question. and you will get it
<jimmy__> as stated 3 times above.. I have a dell inspiron 1100 (dont laugh)
<fullofyou> i just joined
<jimmy__> and a trumobile 1300 network card
<fullofyou> do this
<jimmy__> I need taht card working pretty quick
<fullofyou> open konsole
<jimmy__> ok
<smygis>  *laugh@jimmy__*
<fullofyou> quickly?
<fullofyou> so now i have to doit fast?
<jimmy__> no no
<fullofyou> jimmy__: open konsole
<fullofyou> jimmy__: sudo lspci
<jimmy__> I'm sure I wont keep up with you
<jimmy__> I just mean I would like it working tonight
<fullofyou> jimmy__: copy and paste your results into ... rafb.net/paste
<fullofyou> gd it
<fullofyou> hey can i like get teknoprep unbanned?
<intelikey> /ropic
<fullofyou> he can do this mad quik
<z2> how do I restart kubuntu from the command line ?
<fullofyou> sudo reboot
<z2> thanks
<intelikey> chris what differance is the nickname ?
<fullofyou> i like my name
<smygis> z2 sudo shutdown -r -t 1 now
<fullofyou> irssi over an ssh tunnel or konversation with links i cn click
<omeow> How do I downgrade libxine 1.1.2 to 1.1.1?
<smygis> ^^
<jimmy__> copy and paste everything?
<intelikey> would not the default process string be better guys ?    init 6
<jimmy__> more text than expected
<fullofyou> jimmy__: just copy and paste it all
<intelikey> at least everything should shutdown cleanly that way
<fullofyou> init 6 is bad if you are working over ssh
<fullofyou> best to use reboot or shutdown -r -t 1 NOW
<jimmy__> the last command you gave me
<fullofyou> jimmy__: ?
<dr_willis> I just slam the alt-ctrl-del keys
<dr_willis> :)
<jimmy__> where do I type that in
<jimmy__> ?
<fullofyou> jimmy__: type full then hit tab.. then type
<fullofyou> jimmy__: that way i know you are talking to me
<jimmy__> fullofyou: ahhh
<fullofyou> jimmy__: ty
<jimmy__> fullofyou: cool, I gotcha. This is my second week of Linux
<fullofyou> jimmy__: that tab thing i just showed you .. its called tab completion
<intelikey> dr_willis well  i generally  [sysrq] +[alt] +[U]  && [sysrq] +[alt] +[B]     hehhe takes lots longer to type it than it does for the system to actually repost  :)
<jimmy__> fullofyou: so bare with me
<fullofyou> jimmy__: you can type in konsole... like... ls then hit tab... and it will bring up all commands that start with ls
<fullofyou> jimmy__: just copy and past the results of that lspci into rafb.net/paste
<intelikey> it's the next best thing to the old [reset-button]  on the front of the box
<fullofyou> jimmy__: i will brbi need to screen this irssi so i don't loose it if i looose connection
<jimmy__> fullofyou: got it
<fullofyou> jimmy__: brb
<fullofyou> exit
<stodge> To upgrade a new Breezy installation to Dapper, do I just replace breezy with dapper in sources.list?
<Hawkwind> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<intelikey> well crimsun that and one other kernel string is all the un-approved processes on this box.  [pdflush]     so i guess i'll leave well enough alone rather than trying to get it any 'weller'     thanks for the answer eariler.
<fullofyou> ok back
<fullofyou> brb
<intelikey> stodge yes and then    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jimmy__> cool
<stodge> Thanks
<fullofyou> ok back jimmy__
<fullofyou> jimmy__: did you paset that yet?
<intelikey> with a little luck you wont need tech support to get it to boot  :)
<jimmy__> fullofyou: I typed ls in the konsole
<fullofyou> jimmy__: nono type lspci
<jimmy__> fullofyou: oops,     k
<fullofyou> jimmy__: then paste the results into rafb.net/paste
<intelikey> that being a lappy   lshw might be more useful       just a thought.
<jimmy__> fullofyou: yeah thats what confused me, rafb.net is bad command
<fullofyou> dude
<smygis> :O
<fullofyou> jimmy__: rafb.net/paste   its a website
<jimmy__> fullofyou: where do I type that?
<fullofyou> jimmy__: in a web browser
<jimmy__> lol
<Hawkwind> http://rafb.net/paste
<Hawkwind> That way new users know it's a website
<jimmy__> fullofyou: thought you were getting fancy
<fullofyou> jimmy__: i need you to copy and paste the results of lspci into that helpful link Hawkwind  just gave you
<intelikey> "Snake[Away] "   sounds like something you might buy in an arosol-can
<fullofyou> unban teknoprep
<jimmy__> doing it now
<jimmy__> fullofyou: done
<fullofyou> jimmy__: now give me the link
<Hawkwind> jimmy__: Paste us the resulting URL
<fullofyou> this is ruff
<Hawkwind> LOL
<jimmy__> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FWf07v89.html
<fullofyou> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FWf07v89.html
<jimmy__> lol, sorry guys
<fullofyou> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02
<Lord_Athur> hi all, what's the name of the program used for updating?, it comes by default
<fullofyou> great
<fullofyou> he has one of those
<Hawkwind> Lord_Athur: adept ?
<Lord_Athur> I'm using kubuntu 6.06
<fullofyou> you have to use the ndiswrapper for that.. lol
<jimmy__> same here
<jimmy__> 6.06
<fullofyou> jimmy__: type this in konsole
<fullofyou> jimmy__: ifconfig
<Hawkwind> Lord_Athur: You can do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade as well from CLI
<fullofyou> jimmy__: then   iwconfig
<fullofyou> jimmy__: paste all the results in rafb.net/paste
<intelikey> Hawkwind he may be asking the name of the update daemon
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Yeah I really don't know what he's asking for.  I'm just kind of guessing
<fullofyou> jimmy__: you gettting this done?
<jimmy__> yep
<isede> i have strange problem with Perl installation - when i am trying to use CPAN command every install ation attempt ends with errors. even Bundle::CPAN. anybody has a n advice?
<jimmy__> http://rafb.net/paste/results/9atQYx13.html
<Lord_Athur> Hawkwind, no, adept seems to be a program used for (un)installing, I want to run the one that comes by default, the one that installs updates only.
<fullofyou> w0ot
<fullofyou> jimmy__: w0ot w0ot w0ot
<fullofyou> jimmy__: you can do this eas
<fullofyou> jimmy__: do you have a wep key on your wireless router?
<jimmy__> fullofyou: sweet
<fullofyou> jimmy__: or is it no set yet?
<jimmy__> fullofyou: one prob
<fullofyou> jimmy__: ?
<Kadran> hi, is there is a way that i can open my linux pc from a widows pc through the internet, something like pcanywhere??
<jimmy__> fullofyou: I am fixing this for my bro-in-law
<fullofyou> jimmy__: what kind of router is it?
<jimmy__> he lives 7 houses down from minefull
<intelikey> Lord_Athur you mean the little tray icon that says you have a bizillion updates waiting to be installed ?
<isede> Kadran: you can use remote desktop or VNC
<fullofyou> jimmy__: do you have the wep key or not??
<Lord_Athur> intelikey, yes
<jimmy__> fullofyou: Linksys
<fullofyou> jimmy__: do you have the wep key?
<fullofyou> jimmy__: is the router even set up for wep?
<intelikey> and you click it and it installs them ?
<jimmy__> full yes
<jimmy__> full yes
<fullofyou> jimmy__: this is what you have to type in for now... untill you learn the guil tools
<intelikey> yeah i have no clue what it's called.   but sudo apt-get upgrade   will do the same thing
<Kadran> isede: i tried this but nothing appeare in windows, is there is kind of permission that i must make for linux to be able to use remotedesktop from windowS?
<jimmy__> ok
<intelikey> Lord_Athur also if you want to install kernel and libc updates make it   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fullofyou> jimmy__: you need to type this into konsole when you are in range of the wireless router
<isede> i know that mandriva had some easy configuration options - but i normally use TightVNC
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<isede> or UltraVNC
<jimmy__> fullofyou:  the laptop I am on was using windows and it worked on the network (if taht helps)
<fullofyou> jimmy__: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "the sid of the router" key "the wep key"
<fullofyou> jimmy__: you know what an sid is ?
<Kadran> ok thanks i will try
<jimmy__> fullofyou:  no
<intelikey> venella upgrade leaves out system packages.  dist- adds them.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b chris!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<jimmy__> fullofyou:  do I need top take the card out to find out?
<jimmy__> to
<fullofyou> ?
<Hawkwind> fullofyou: Got me why you got kicked
<jimmy__> fullofyou:  is the sid a # on the wireless card?
<fullofyou> jumnono its the name you gaave your wireless router
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-136-80-57.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
<Hawkwind> jimmy__: If it's a linksys router, it's probably 'linksys'  unless it's been changed
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Ayiden> I am having trouble with the new kubuntu CD I am getting the error when hitting "Click Start or Install" I even get the error when clicking safe graphics. [4294668.330000]  MP-Bios BUg: 8254 timer not connected IO-APIC.
<Ayiden> Any Idea's?
<jimmy__> full crap so I need to be in range to set it up? (in other words I cant set it up and test it later?)
<jimmy__> full my house is just out of range of the network
<wolfmanz> Ayiden did you check the CD to see if it got messed up when burning?
<Ayiden> I burned it twice and redownloaded etc...
<jimmy__> fullI'm on my connection now (direct connection)
<Ayiden> I did not however run the cd check utility
<Hawkwind> jimmy__: He's gone.  If you used full(hit the tab key) you would see that
<wolfmanz> run that
<wolfmanz> and see what it says
<Hawkwind> Ayiden: Did you md5sum the downloaded ISO before burning ?
<Ayiden> I didnt get the error On the test cd's prior to the one before release
<Ayiden> alright I also tried the dvd as well
<jimmy__> I do
<Ayiden> got same error -.-
<ShuT-> omg
<ShuT-> cant help you
<ShuT-> cant read it :(
<ShuT-> to sdrink
<jimmy__> I gotcha
<ShuT-> drunk*
<ShuT-> :o)
<jimmy__> his connection must suck
<Ayiden> Okay well i will check sum it But if thats not it then what do I do?
<jimmy__> tahst why cable modem gets my vote
<jimmy__> thats
<wolfmanz> Ayiden if your getting a error message trying feeding that into google maybe someone else has run into your probelm and got a fix for it
<jimmy__> Hawkwind: do you know how to fix my wireless network card?
<CheeseBurgerMan> jimmy__: What's wrong with it?
<Ayiden> I found this thread I think ill try it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1113623
<jimmy__> CheeseBurgerMan: wont connect with the network
<jimmy__> CheeseBurgerMan: fresh install of 6.06
<CheeseBurgerMan> What card?
<jimmy__> trumobile 1300   dell
<Ayiden> I have ati 200M though
<Ayiden> radeon xpress
<jimmy__> problem is I am doing this for a bro. and the laptop is at my house and not his
<jimmy__> so I am not on a network
<CheeseBurgerMan> Is there WEP/WPA?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Maybe you should wait until you can actually try if before you attempt fixing it. :P
<jimmy__> dont know any 3's
<jimmy__> oops
<jimmy__> #'s
<Whil> any chance of getting zen for ubuntu?
<jimmy__> wep/wpa are numbers, right?
<Ayiden> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6020.from1152419935;topicseen hmmm or maybe I should try that
<Ayiden> I dont know if I have that setting in the bios tho... hmmm
<Ayiden> i can check...
<jimmy__> CheeseBurgerMan: wpa/wep ..... are they numbers?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wep/wpa are wireless encryption.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jimmy__> oh
* mode/#kubuntu [-d *Chris?Rawlings*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jimmy__> no there is no encryption
<larson9999> i'm thinking about installing kubuntu on my wife's laptop and she's got a truemobile 1300, too.  i think
<jimmy__> CheeseBurgerMan: shouldnt that make it easier if there is no encryption?
<CheeseBurgerMan> jimmy__: Yes.
<CheeseBurgerMan> jimmy__: I'm not sure what to do if you aren't actually in range of the network.
<jimmy__> CheeseBurgerMan: crap
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+d *Chris?Rawlings*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jimmy__> CheeseBurgerMan: I understand.... I will try tomorrow at his house
<jimmy__> CheeseBurgerMan: thanx for your help
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome, although I didn't do anything.
<CheeseBurgerMan> If you can get on IRC at his house, do so. It'll be much easier when you have all the pieces. :)
<jimmy__> at least you talked to me, it took me almost all day for just that
<jimmy__> understood I will be there tomorrow
<jimmy__> thanx again
<jimmy__> question....  KPPP  <----  Is that a program that enables you to talk from pc to phone
<unix_infidel> jimmy__: skype can do that.
<LjL> jimmy__: no
<jimmy__> ok
<dr_willis> jimmy__,  thats for dialup internet useers
<LjL> and, besides the proprietary Skype, many SIP clients can do that, too (you need an account with a SIP provider of course)
<jimmy__> does it cost?
<jimmy__> I thought skype service was free
<unix_infidel> jimmy__: no skype is free.
<unix_infidel> for now.
<LjL> pc to phone?
<jimmy__> ahh
<unix_infidel> in the US yes.
<jimmy__> yes pc to phone
<LjL> hm won't remain so that long, i smell
<jimmy__> would that be in the list of programs I can download from Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> i though pc to pc was free.
<larson9999> there are cell phones now that you can use with skype and have them ring your phone for tons less than your company would charge
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<larson9999> pc to pc is free, isn't it?
<ShuT-> yup
<LjL> and for a free SIP client on KDE, i suggest WengoPhone, which is now in the repositories. failing that, there's KPhone, Twinkle and KCall
<dr_willis> i remember Dialpad.com years ago.
<larson9999> i used skype years ago but now my wife and son just webcam with her family in thailand
<jimmy__> I remember dialpad started it all, I beleive
<jimmy__> back in the day
<jimmy__> it was all free
<larson9999> yeah, i used dialpad before skype
<jimmy__> I called my girlfriend (now wife) with it
<dr_willis> and the ad-banner-bar at the bottom of the screen - free dialup ISPS :)
<larson9999> jimmy__: then it wasn't free at all for you.  rather expensive i'm guessing
<jimmy__> larson9999: lol, true...... I'm still paying for it!!!!!!
<larson9999> :)
<Ayiden> Okay I get the same MP-Bios bug even when I try the to check the cd
<larson9999> kinda like the $1,000 free buffets they give away at casinos
<Ayiden> When I pass pci=noappi on boot I get to boot but it stops at hardware drivers etc..
<Ayiden> -.-
<Ayiden> the cd before the live installer worked fine
<LjL> i have a nice free number i can *receive* calls from, but not initiate calls. there's been one - two actually - free pc-to-phone services here, but they lasted *really* little
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ayiden: I believe there is an 'Alternate Install CD' with the old text based installer. You may want to try it, if you think the live installer is what's killing you.
<Ayiden> I downloaded it and am trying that next
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, looks like you don't need me after all. :)
<jimmy__> dialup is rather choppy
<jimmy__> cable ir dsl is cool thought to talk
<Ayiden> But I get this when the kernel boots...
<Ayiden> so if this doesnt work im doomed...
<jimmy__> sheesh I cant type
<Ayiden> i dont want to go through the breezy to dapper update i wont wont!!!!!
<Ayiden> ha ha
<Ayiden> okay well time to burn that iso
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, I did. I've never actually tried Ubuquity.
<unix_infidel> Ayiden: i had the same mentality.
<unix_infidel> but i think i might need to soon enough.
<Ayiden> They expect to support it for the next few years... I just wish it would boot. I mean I have no problems at all with breezy. The dapper cd in beta used to go fine and then the one before the release didnt work and now the release wont work I get the same Mp-bios bug error
<_redondos> hi
<larson9999> the cd i burned only booted about 1 out of 5 tries :)
<_redondos> anyone who made work Xgl and Compiz on Kubuntu ?
<Desh> Hi all! I repartitioned my drive and now have an empty ntfs partition, hda3, which I would like to add to fstab, how do I do this?
<larson9999> crap, i have to install about 50 devs to get this thing to boot
<OOD> _redondos: check compiz.net there's a bunch of ways of getting it to work
<_redondos> ok
<OOD> _redondos: i haven't had any luck with getting xgl to work in kubuntu, also check channel xgl. they could help you out
<_redondos> I haven't seen that page.. but I tried with other guides.. and nothing
<_redondos> ahh ok
<_redondos> it exists...
<_redondos> which card do you have OOD ?
<actinic> hi is this the windows channel?
<actinic> :)
<OOD> _redondos: Geforce FX 5700LR
<OOD> LE*
<OOD> actinic: yes. we do mental checkups here ;)
<_redondos> well... I tell you..
<_redondos> I could run xgl in root mode
<_redondos> the only effect I could run was... the cube
<_redondos> to switch like a cube
<_redondos> (sorry by my english)
<_redondos> I see.. that some plugins are missing
<_redondos> plugins that make work the effects like translucency
<_redondos> and... when I run compiz I lost the windows borders
<OOD> yea i had the same problem
<actinic> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<actinic> lol
<OOD> :D
<_redondos> ahh ok
<_redondos> well..
<_redondos> I installed app-install-data, it seems that there are some plugins you need
<Daiferas> Hi. Anyone care to help me out quickly? I'm a complete newb, but should be able to learn easily. I need help setting up my wireless card using ndiswrapper. The problem is that I'm completely unfamiliar with any shell commands, and don't understand how to setup ndiswrapper (though I can, of course, extract it, etc., using the GUI).
<Daiferas> Hello?
<timthelion> hello
<Daiferas> Hi timthelion. Did you happen to see my earlier message? I'm looking for a bit of help.
<larson9999> Daiferas: well, i think you picked the easiest thing to start with
<Daiferas> That's good. :)
<larson9999> oh wait. maybe not.
<timthelion> sec
<larson9999> sometime today maybe this compile will finish... how do the gentoo folks manage?
<timthelion> have you tried this http://diabolikal.org/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.75
<Daiferas> Let me look.
<Daiferas> ... that looks like it may help quite a bit tim. I'll save it to a textfile and try it out in a bit. Thank you!
<larson9999> i figure if we all convert one person a month and that person does the same in no time at all the manufactures will have to start shipping drivers.
<Daiferas> that'd be pretty nice
<larson9999> for personal use of course.  i like all the money M$ generates for me at work :)
<Daiferas> Ok, I'm going to try to get it to work. Thanks again.
<BlackDagger> hi
<timthelion> hello
<BlackDagger> if I want to patch a system translation, what would I need?
<Whil> anybody have an idea to share on how fast qemu is?
<OOD> Whil: from what it says on the website 5-10 times slower than nativ
<OOD> and with some experimental virtualization support from the cpu, 1-2
<Steven_M> when I try to disconect my router from the outside world, (via the router web interface) in order to do some local network experiments, it kept automatically reconnecting. Is there some "autmatically connect to the internet" setting in linux that i can disable?
<Whil> ood: thats not good.
<Whil> ood: so basically it may not even be worth the effort?
<OOD> Whil: depends what you want to be doing with it
<OOD> i haven't used it yet personally
<Whil> ood: I want to use it for SUSE. I have a friend who has used nothing but Suse and uses my machine sometimes. I'm just wondering if qemu is practical for this application.
<Whil> Still haven't had much luck with remote logins either. :(
<contemporaneo> from chile
<larson9999> here's a trick question: i'm getting an error that tells me to install the glut development package.  i got all the stuff that say glut in the name already installed.  what is the glut dev package called?
<robotgeek> larson9999: apt-cache search glut | grep dev
<section31_> Hello
<larson9999> robotgeek: yeah, i did that and have what it says is the right one installed
<I_Died_Once> my screen savers dont wanna work
<unix_infidel> how can i change the amount of time before the LCD on my laptop shuts off in /etc/acpi
<I_Died_Once> Kcontrol says they're enabled, but they dont come on
<robotgeek> larson9999: it might tell you which file you have missing
<larson9999> robotgeek: what might tell me?
<OOD> I_Died_Once: did you upgrade to KDE 3.5.3?
<I_Died_Once> yeah, but it didnt work before then either
<robotgeek> larson9999: when you compile it
<I_Died_Once> <OOD> ^
<larson9999> robotgeek: actually this is the configure that's telling me i don't have the glut development package installed
<robotgeek> larson9999: what are you trying to install?
<OOD> I_Died_Once: hmm, this is a screensaver bug that happens after the upgrade, but maybe it'll help you too: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6212.0
<larson9999> robotgeek: yeah
<robotgeek> larson9999: compile, rather?
<larson9999> robotgeek: yeah but first configure :)
<robotgeek> larson9999: name of package please
<larson9999> screenkast
<unix_infidel> how can i increase the time before my laptop LCD shuts off in /etc/acpi?
<larson9999> robotgeek: here is the line that makes it think i don't have glut installed: checking for glutInit in -lglut... no
<abattoir> unix_infidel: you do not want to do it through Kcontrol?
<robotgeek> larson9999: go ahead with the compile, it just might be a feature turned off
<abattoir> unix_infidel: KControl->Peripherals->Display->Power Saving.
<Desh> If I want to unmount an iso image I mounted to a directory such as media/iso, would I (a) sudo umount <iso dir>   or (b) sudo umount /media/iso
<robotgeek> Desh: sudo umount <path>
<larson9999> robotgeek: how do i do that?  i've always configured first and then make, make install.
<robotgeek> larson9999: not an issue unless you get an error with the ./configure
<Desh> robotgeek: path to iso or to the dir?
<larson9999> robotgeek: yes, that's where i'm getting the error.
<robotgeek> Desh: mounted directory
<Desh> robotgeek: thanks.
<robotgeek> larson9999: hmm, not sure. sorry
<Desh>  I have a partition that I will install XP on, hda3, now this partition was originally recognized by buntu, not added to fstab, so I added it and told it to mount to /media/hda3, but it won't auto mount and it says that only root can mount it.
<Snake[Away] > anyone know any mplayer scripts for show whats playing on irssi?
<robotgeek> Snake: i could tell you, but then i would have to kick you :)
<Snake> robotgeek: wha??
* Snake didnt get that?
<robotgeek> Snake: /kick you off irc :)
<Snake> robotgeek: Okay then /msg me it??
<Snake> lol
<Snake> robotgeek: if your joking, im really not following :P  sorry
<robotgeek> Snake: just kidding
<Snake> lol
<Snake> robotgeek: in that case, do you have any?
<Snake> :-P
<robotgeek> nope
<Snake> :(
<Snake> !info bitlbee
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 756 kB
<Snake> great!
<Daiferas> timthelion, are you still there?
<timthelion> yes
<timthelion> why?
<timthelion> did it work?
<Daiferas> well, the instructions didn't quite work
<timthelion> ok
<timthelion> what happend?
<Daiferas> or at all, really. one second and I'll be specific
<Daiferas> basically, when it told me to load (I think?) any package, I didn't have the package available, such as build-essentials
<Daiferas> it also didn't recognize the command "sudo ndiswrapper <etc>", such as when I was supposed to install the driver
<Daiferas> though I guess now it wouldn't unless ndiswrapper installed
<doppelganger_> whats the equivalent of daemon tools for kubunu, that can be added through adept?
<timthelion> and you had typed sudo apt-get install ndisswraper whith no luck?
<Daiferas> yes
<timthelion> error?
<Daiferas> it said something about building tree, and that it couldn't find the ndiswrapper package
<Daiferas> mm, yes, it said E: could not find etc.
<abattoir> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<abattoir> ^^^^ that's the name of the package
<timthelion> ah
<Daiferas> I'll change that, then. what about build-essentials?
<Daiferas> wait, ndiswrapper-utils is what I used. that was in the instructions
<Daiferas> sorry :)
<timthelion> you need internet for build essentials
<timthelion> um
<timthelion> what does apt-cache search ndisswraper get you?
<Daiferas> I can download something with my windows installation and access it?
<Daiferas> I'm not on Kubuntu right now, I have to reboot to it. on a dual boot currently to compare
<timthelion> ok
<unix_infidel> abattoir: i dont run the kde daemons at startup.
<timthelion> and you have no internet
<unix_infidel> otherwise, i would use them.
<timthelion> at all
<abattoir> unix_infidel: aah, ok :)
<Daiferas> no, not without the wireless, I'm afraid
<timthelion> what is your wireless card ?
<Daiferas> 3com wireless abg. I found the serial listed in the ndiswrapper adapters, and have the drivers downloaded, etc.
<timthelion> ok
<timthelion> can you accsess the files from linux?
<section31_> Daiferas: Did you try KNetworkManager?
<Sebenza> i'm having a weird problem using an ice1724 card... the module is all loaded and everything and sound comes out of my speakers just fine, but not the headphones plugged into the jack next to them
<Sebenza> i turned up everything in alsamixer, any ideas?
<Daiferas> tim: yes, I can access anything i download from linux no problem
<Daiferas> section31: yes, I tried the network manager first, filling in the ssid and key, but my wireless card shows no activity, etc.
<section31_> Weird.
<Daiferas> i looked it up on ubuntu wiki, and it said I needed ndiswrapper for the card, and that it won't work out of the box, etc.
<section31_> Ahh.
<intelikey> Sebenza maybe an idiot question but, are you sure it's a headphone jack, and not a mic jack ?
<Sebenza> yeah it's the same one that worked in windows
<Daiferas> where can I get the build-essentials to compile the ndiswrapper?
<intelikey> k  just mentioned it cause i have seen that happen.
<intelikey> Daiferas sudo apt-get build-essentials
<Cornellius> forgot install
<intelikey> Daiferas sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Daiferas> no internet :) trying to compile ndiswrapper so my wireless card will work for that
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey> if i wasn't lagging so much...
<intelikey> Daiferas i thought b-e was on the install cd ??
<sceptre> hey
<Daiferas> apparently not :( if it is, I'm using the wrong command
<timthelion> ndisswrapper should be on the cd though.
<sceptre> Can anyone help me get Knetwork-Manager working?
<doppelganger_> anyone know how to burn a bin/cue in kubuntu?
<doppelganger_> =\
<doppelganger_> er, emulate
<doppelganger_> like daemon tools
<timthelion> try restarting in linux. puting in the cd.  then typing apt-get update.  then try installing ndisswraper-utils
<Daiferas> okay
<timthelion> sudo
<Healot> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Daiferas> I also just found the build-essentials and make package to download, so I will try that as well
<timthelion> you will need a sudo to do any apt-get
<intelikey> i'm pretty sure it was installed here by default from the live-cd install (talk about a mess)  but build-essential is no longer installed so i can't even give you a list of what it depends on, for you to dl....   sorry Daiferas
<doppelganger_> thanks healot  ;)
<Daiferas> hmm
<sceptre> eck..
<Daiferas> well, I'll try what I can
<sceptre> does anyone here use Knetwork Manager?
<intelikey> Daiferas you do know there is no 's' on the end of 'build-essential'    right ?
<intelikey> build-essential - informational list of build-essential packages
<actinic> hmm, 'NEVER use sudo to start graphical programs. You should always use gksudo or kdesu to run such programs'
<actinic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#head-41f3dd73398f474add30ba1d73284d89900f19e2
* unix_infidel uses sudo gvim all the time.
<unix_infidel> does that count :P
<unix_infidel> LOL
<actinic> this concludes your lesson for the day :)
<Daiferas> okay, thanks to everyone, then. I'll try it out. if it fails, I'm going to sleep :P
<intelikey> or know how to 'own' your home if sudid app messes up perms...
<Daiferas> have a good one
<sceptre> hey
<intelikey> delete or deleet ?
<posthuman> <actinic> hmm, 'NEVER use sudo to start graphical programs. You should always use gksudo or kdesu to run such programs' <--Why is that?
<posthuman> o.O
<intelikey> premissions
<sceptre> ooh fux0rs
<sceptre> I need knetworkmanager, yo dawgz
<sceptre> are we chill?
<intelikey> things running as root with the users environment settings can hose perms and then the user wont be able to start the GUI
<Healot> !info knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1~svn-r533312-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 263 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<Healot> there you dog...
<posthuman> oh intel
<posthuman> didnt know that
<posthuman> I always just sudo, never had a problem
<posthuman> but I'll remember that now
<section31_> Looks like someone is trying to create a unified package manager for every flavor of *NIX: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/07/07/1612259
<intelikey> try it with nautilus some time... :)
<posthuman> !info networkmanager
<ubotu> Package networkmanager does not exist in dapper
<posthuman> ah I don't use nautilus
<posthuman> lolz
<intelikey> not sure what all else will wreck things knoqueror maybe, idk.
<OOD> intelikey: i haven't noticed a single difference between sudo and kdesu or gksudo
<Healot> section31_: you know what? reinventing the wheel :0
<RawSewage_> or su
<posthuman> yeah, I've loaded up konqueror with sudo
<sceptre> i got networkmanager working when I was using the shitty gnome Ubuntu
<posthuman> no problem
<jimmy__> is the SLI option really worth all the fuss?
<intelikey> depends on the added switches OOD
<sceptre> but I can't get the KDE knetworkmanager installed
<posthuman> lol scept
<posthuman> ew gnome =x
<sceptre> I hate gnome..
<posthuman> me too
<posthuman> I tried using it for like a week
<posthuman> couldn't take it
<sceptre> But I can't figure out Adept package manager
<posthuman> lol
<sceptre> I need this knetworkmanager :'(
<posthuman> have you enabled the other repos?  multiverse, etc..?
<posthuman> adept is pretty easy
<sceptre> I've no idea..
* sceptre is a n00b
<abattoir> sceptre: what exactly do you not get about adept, if i may ask? :)
<posthuman> oh hehe
<sceptre> how to install knetworkmanager
<sceptre> :-P
<posthuman> i'll look at mine in a moment
<sceptre> i don't understand the setup of the system..
<sceptre> repositories and all
<intelikey> sceptre open a terminal and type   sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<abattoir> sceptre: so its linux package management rather than adept?
<Hawkwind> sceptre: So why not just use apt-get from CLI ?
<sceptre> I suppose
<sceptre> I tried..
<posthuman> open adept > view + manage repositories
<sceptre> But when I do it says dependencies don't exist on the system
<posthuman> enable multiverse...I believe
<posthuman> appply it
<Hawkwind> But you need to enable multiverse and stuff like that
<intelikey> if it doesn't work show me the error.
<Hawkwind> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<posthuman> then 'fetch updates'
<intelikey> only the error.
<Healot> here dog, fetch!
<abattoir> sceptre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu might be a bit more useful :)
<sceptre> how do you enable multiverse?
<posthuman> just as I said above
<posthuman> lol
<sceptre> ah
<sceptre> sorry
<posthuman> ohh
<posthuman> right click + enable
<posthuman> heh
<posthuman> just find it in the list
<Hawkwind> sceptre: Read the URL above that ubotu posted
<intelikey> add the word "multiverse" to the end of the line in file /etc/apt/suorces.list
<Healot> enabling sections in repos is as simple as appending "universe multiverse" at each and every repos entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> like this;  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<posthuman> yes
<Healot> good example by intelikey
<Desh> since when did reconfigure xserver-xorg get a GUI!?
<intelikey> Healot actually, multiverse won't work on all repos.  maybe backports  i don't recall but one of them will puke if you add multi*
<aegeanlinux> Desh: Since the porgrammers programmed it.
<Healot> well. not all repos lines then
<sceptre> it's all commented outm that file
<intelikey> so remove the # from the lines you want.
<Desh> Can anyone tell me why I get this when I use apt-get or open up files from Konsole? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18133
<Healot> the repos line format >> deb <URL> <repos name> <sections...>
<intelikey> sceptre now when you "save" that file.    do  sudo apt-get update        and you will be ready to go.
<sceptre> thanks
<sceptre> having trouble saving it..
<sceptre> brb
<sceptre> :-P
<intelikey> ajp
<Daiferas> I think I've narrowed it down a bit, tim. I found the packages on the cd and tried to install them, but I get an error, saying the archive doesn't exist. I can't install any packages
<intelikey> cause it's a system file.... you have to open it as root
<Daiferas> it asked for the root password before it proceeded to try to install
<intelikey> so this is your first day with linux ???
<Daiferas> yep, pretty much
<posthuman> eh it took me a long time to get use to the whole linux thing ;)
<Healot> heh, ironically i don;t use linux atm
<Daiferas> well, apart from the problems i'm having now, i've liked it a lot so far
<Daiferas> the communities seem especially helpful
<posthuman> I still have issues sometimes, but I can almost always fix them
<posthuman> and yeah the ubuntu community is awesome
<posthuman> better than most
<posthuman> from my experience
<posthuman> :P
<intelikey> desh you have wacom enabled in xorg.conf
<posthuman> desh left sir
<posthuman> :(
<posthuman> lol.
<britto> alguem fala portugues aqui?
<Daiferas> but anyway, does anyone know why I can't install any packages?
<sceptre> wow..
<posthuman> what is the error you get daif?
<sceptre> It's doing something..:)
<britto> se tiver um brasileiro que saque legal NFS to precisando de ajuda
<sceptre> Thanks
<intelikey> posthuman yes i see that.  my lag time is high.
<Daiferas> I don't know exactly, but something to the effect of "archive does not exist"
<Daiferas> even though I right clicked the package and chose to install it :P
<britto> algum brasileiro na area?
<Healot> !br
<sceptre> wow..
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<sceptre> Blast you guys..
<posthuman> hmm
<sceptre> You're great..
<intelikey> Daiferas didnt you say the box is not networked yet ?
<posthuman> maybe bad sources?
<sceptre> I really appreciate the help
<sceptre> Bless your souls..
<Daiferas> correct intelikey
<britto> #ubuntu-br
<intelikey> use   sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<Daiferas> i only have wireless access atm, which is what i'm trying to setup with ndiswrapper. however, i don't seem to have it as a package, nor the make package, nor the build-essential package
<OOD> Konversation is so much better than X-Chat, don't know why i used x-chat for so long :P
<sceptre> OKay
<sceptre> I'm gonna check out while this installs..
<posthuman> yeah, konversation is awesome
<sceptre> THanks a bunch!
* sceptre is grateful.
<intelikey> and if there are deps it will tell you what you need.   you can get them from the repos and copy them over  and use the same command.
<posthuman> :)
<Daiferas> repos?
<posthuman> repositories
<posthuman> where the rpm's are stored at (where adept grabs them from)
<posthuman> err
<Daiferas> ah, right
<posthuman> debs
<posthuman> sorry, *use to suse*
<posthuman> :P
<intelikey> yes  goto http://ubuntu.com   and there is a link
<Daiferas> hmm, the packages I were trying to install were on my cd
<intelikey> rpm's  ???
<intelikey> hehhe
<posthuman> haha
<Daiferas> okay, i'll try that, then, and this time i'll copy the errors exactly
<intelikey> k       you can sudo apt-cdrom add
<intelikey> then apt-get should fetch them.
<Desh> Can anyone tell me why I get this when I use apt-get or open up files from Konsole? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18133
<intelikey> desh you have wacom enabled in xorg.conf ?   and no wacom device ?
<Desh> intelikey: what is wacom?
<intelikey> X is trying to grab an input that doesn't exist.
<Desh> intelikey, yeah that's what I'm seeing but I dunno how to fix it, and I have no clue why it randomly came up.
<intelikey> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and comment out the sections with devices you don't have then restart X
<Desh> I have wacom, but what is wacom?
<intelikey> to restart X just hit [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace] 
<intelikey> google knows
<Desh> intellikey: can I PM you the wacom sections in my xorg.conf?
<intelikey> and files are readonly in /etc  unless you open them as 'root'   i.e.  the sudo command
<intelikey> no
<Desh> Ok. :-P Thanks tho, I know what it is, for tablets, but mine is not a tablet.
<intelikey> i'm a bit of a jerk, and kinda hard to get along with; even harder to understand.   but i'll help when i can.   your welcome.
<Desh> Hehe no prob.
<Desh> InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents" <-- COmment that out?
<Desh> I aint got a stylus and this is under Server Layout
<intelikey> yep
<Desh> K, thanks!!
<Desh> ANd the CLI apps were awesome, thanks for those. :-p
<Desh> Peace.
<intelikey> to comment something out put # in front of it.    # this is commented out.
<OOD> he's gone :P
<intelikey> OOD expect me to do a lot of that.   lag ranging from 15-30 seconds...
<posthuman> I should comment that wacom thing too
<posthuman> that error is annoying
* posthuman goes to do that
<intelikey> if you don't have one posthuman
<intelikey>             commented out.
<intelikey> -:- SignOff Desh: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<intelikey> <OOD> he's gone :P
<intelikey> odd that's the way i saw it ^
<OOD> lol
<posthuman> !wacom
<ubotu> I know nothing about wacom - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<posthuman> !info wacom
<ubotu> Package wacom does not exist in dapper
<posthuman> what is wacom?
<intelikey> i know that on your screen my post was after he left.
<posthuman> lol
* posthuman googles
<intelikey> wacom-tools - utilities for wacom tablets and other hid devices
<intelikey> xserver-xorg-input-wacom - X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver
<intelikey> wacom-kernel-source - source for the wacom binary modules
<posthuman> ahhh
<intelikey> apt-cache search wacom    does that ^
<OOD> im tempted to get xgl running, even though i've failed several times so far -.-
* OOD tries again anyway
<Desh> intelikey, sorry to bug ya again, commenting out any tablet specific xorg.conf sections worked, but I stillg et this when in the terminal: DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction." Any ideas? :)
<posthuman> I got it working, wasn't too hard.  It took up too much of my memory, though.
<OOD> you remember what how-to you followed, or how you did get it up?
<larson9999> why are the wacom things in there anyway?
<intelikey> to see installed packages use  dpkg -l    with an optional filter or two like this.   | grep wacom     or  | grep ii | grep wacom | cut -d' ' -f3
<intelikey> Desh did you restart X ?
<posthuman> I believe it was one on the ubuntuforums ... it was a howto with xgl/compiz cvs...which probably isn't the most stable thing to do
<larson9999> this configure script is dorked or my system is but i give up
<Desh> intelikey: Yes.
<posthuman> not sure of the link atm
<intelikey> Desh not sure what that is.   you need an xorg guy.  i'm a console guy.    sorry.
<Desh> intelikey: does that have anything to do with libperl-qt, because I rememebr that being installed even tho I don;t know what it is.
<Desh> Ah ok, thanks anyways man.
<Ayiden> OKay this error is begining to seriously annoy...  MP-BIOS BUG: 8254-timer not connected IO-APIC  I even get it on the text install cd .. this did not happen 2 beta releases ago... it happened the disk prior to release and the release of dapper....  I have a coompaq presario v2000
<intelikey> no it's not a lib error.
<intelikey> it's a function   but that's about as far as i can say.
<intelikey> np
<Ayiden> right after it says its booting the kernel.. after that error i have only a black screen
<nrdb> I have a perl script I am using sudo to execute.  It work when run as root but not if run by sudo!  any ideas why?
<Desh> Does anyone know why I would get this error in the terminal, such as when running apt-get: DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<posthuman> did you try googeling the error?
<posthuman> often times i find fixes tha tway
<scabootssca> how do i add my windows harddrive to grub? i've seen the wiki posting cause when i try to change the path to it hdb dosnt work does anyone know why?
<posthuman> that*
<intelikey> nrdb environment.  man sudo and use the -switch that sets the root env.
<nrdb> intelikey: I will look
<intelikey> Desh so the error says it's a "QT" error.   maybe a quick google could find it  ?
<Desh> intelikey: trying, the exact error is not found, I get some pages on VBoxLayout tho, looking thru that
<intelikey> nrdb methinks -i
<intelikey> ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD
<Desh> apparently VBox has something to do with GTK, as the 2 files on my comp seem to show
<intelikey>  /exec -o cat /etc/sudoers  ^
<intelikey> idk i get lost in the wherl wind of whistels and bell and flashing light and pretty pictures   when it comes to the GUI   so i just play my music and watch my vidios in the console where it's nice and calmn
<intelikey> do my web serfing and irc'ing edit my documents all in the cli   :)
<Desh> intelikey: the videos in vlc, are they supposed to be played with characters?
<intelikey> no you need the console package  gimey a sec
<posthuman> inteli: sounds boring, no offense :P
<intelikey> vlc-plugin-svgalib - SVGAlib video output plugin for VLC
<intelikey> install that ^
<posthuman> i'd hate staring at a command line for a long period
* posthuman likes pretty gui
<posthuman> lol ;)
<intelikey> boring is a state of mind.....
<posthuman> well yeah
<posthuman> my mind constantly wonders there
<posthuman> =(
<posthuman> wanders*
<Desh> Ah ok thanks man.
<intelikey> one mans boring is another mans peaceful
<posthuman> lol yes true :)
<intelikey> Desh np
<timthelion> hey anyone know how to sleap kubuntu?
<nrdb> intelikey: the -i sudo option seems to confuse perl I am getting a lot of "command not found" errors.
<sotired> hello all
<intelikey> hibernate ?
<sotired> how would i go about formatting my slave drive to ext3?
<intelikey> hehhe  sleep <number of seconds>
<Desh> It doesn;t stop, I fix one error and more come, what is this: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<intelikey> nrdb hmmm you might want to check /root/.bashrc or .profile and see if the path is bad.
<nrdb> sotired: mkfs is the command to format a drive
<sotired> so mkfs /dev/hdb1 ?
<intelikey> iirc ubuntu is bad about hosing root's path
<timthelion> hibernate
<timthelion> sleap would be better though
<nrdb> sotired: use the "-t" arguement
<sotired> or mkfs /dev/hdb1 ext3?
<timthelion> it is a windows concept
<intelikey> sotired sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1     assuming it's the first partition on primary slave
<timthelion> instant on (a vista concept)
<timthelion> hibernate would be good enough though
<scabootssca> ok thats the right drive but it dosnt start it just sits there on the screen that says whaty is loading
<sotired> stupid quaetion: what is the command to unmount
<intelikey> scabootssca did you post that in the wrong channel ?
<scabootssca> unmount
<sotired> not according to my machine
<nrdb> intelikey: if the /root/.bashrc file etc. where wrong wouldn't that stop root using perl alltogether.
<scabootssca> no
<scabootssca> look up for my name
<OOD> I just succesfully installed xgl, and zomg i'm in love !! :D
<intelikey> umount
<sotired> thnx
<scabootssca> mabye it was in ubuntu not kubuntu
<scabootssca> ok whatever how do i make my windows drive boot up from grub
<unix_infidel> should automatically create the entry for you.
<timthelion> so do you know how I could hibernate?
<sotired> ok it looks like the format is working thanks
<Desh> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process, what does this mean? :)
<scabootssca> it dosnt if it's not in there when i install it
<sotired> how did it format and 80 gig drive so fast?
<intelikey> prolly not. nrdb   the main executable is in /usr/bin/   but you may have other things in /usr/local/bin  or some place that is not in root's path.... idk.   but did you say it does work if you login as root and then run it ?
<intelikey> just wrote the superblocks sotired
<intelikey> if you wanted to check the disk for serface damage you should have said so sotired
<intelikey> ooop  bet he didn't see that one either.
<scabootssca> ok whatever how do i make my windows drive boot up from grub
<intelikey> root hda1 chainloader+1
<intelikey> boot
<intelikey> assumes hda1  or (hd0,1)   or what ever grub recognises
<timthelion> can someone please tell me how to hibernate kubuntu?
* intelikey thinks grub can scan for partitions
<scabootssca> what's save default paramentor do?
<scabootssca> and also what's makeactive do
<intelikey> scabootssca in grub ^  make active sould make that parition the boot partition    and save sould save the input to the menu.lst   maybe on the save.
<Desh> Ok, I have an issue with Qt, I keep getting this error when I try using apt-get, removing libqt-perl makes it go away but then I get a bunch of other errors since it is apparently a necessary package. Error: DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.. Anyone got any ideas?
<scabootssca> so title           Windows Xp
<scabootssca> root            (hd1,0)
<scabootssca> savedefault
<scabootssca> makeactive
<scabootssca> chainloader     +1 should work?
<intelikey> maybe it just saves it for that grub session... i dont recall.   i can't use grub to boot this thing.  it don't know how.
<Daiferas> it worked! thanks to everyone who helped!
<intelikey> looks good to me.  but like i just said, i use lilo cause grub cant find my system.
<scabootssca> lilo? is it easier
<intelikey> Daiferas another crappy hamper  :)
<Desh> scabootssca: I read that with Lilo you need to reinstall it after each new kernel.
<Daiferas> crappy hamper?
<Daiferas> ahh
<Daiferas> hah, nevermind
<Daiferas> i'm a crappy hamper indeed ;)
<intelikey> scabootssca prolly not.  just that i know how to use it and grub can't boot a hard disk.  only partitions.
<scabootssca> ahh
<intelikey> happy camper ?
<intelikey> :)
<Daiferas> okay, well, time for me to go to bed. thanks again! I appreciate it!
<intelikey> who's the on duty help around here ???    why am i the only one answering any questions...?
<robotgeek> intelikey: you know all the answers?
<hari> hmmm
<intelikey> robotgeek hasn't been paying attention obviously....
<robotgeek> i use yaboot, so i would not know much about grub/lilo
<intelikey> i done passed on three things and no one picked up the slack...
<intelikey> k i was just wondering if there was anyone around.
<robotgeek> we can only answer questions we know answers to :)
<intelikey> :)
<hari> :-)
<intelikey> na just do like i do.  answer anyway.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> oh my.  it's timothy leri <!sp>
<intelikey> can't remember the last name.  only met him a few times.   crazy kid.
<timothy> now that my computer has crashed 3 times,  can someonetell me how to hibernate?
<intelikey> robotgeek ^
<hari> hmmm
<robotgeek> intelikey: it works on my computer ootb (i am on a mac)
<timthelion> hello?
<abattoir> timthelion: using dapper?
<timthelion> now that my computer has crashed 3 times,  can someonetell me how to hibernate?
<timthelion> I am on dapper yes
* intelikey wonders if "hmmm" is all hari ever says ?
<hari> no i also rarely say "ha ha ha" :-)
<abattoir> timthelion: you call softwaresuspend or do you use the menu/button?
<intelikey> :)
<robotgeek> intelikey: i think all i do here is get on irc nowadays since all the stuff i know about works out of the box
<hari> i am new to IRC
<timthelion> abattoir: from the command line?
<hari> so was watching others chat
<abattoir> timthelion: how do you hibernate? what do you do?
<timthelion> abattoir: Do I need to close network apps first?
<abattoir> timthelion: also, laptop/destop? if laptop what make/model?
<timthelion> abattoir: Desktop
<timthelion> abattoir: there is a button for it in windows
<intelikey> robotgeek so use something you don't like,  it will make you mad and you will fix it or break it.   like i do ubuntu  :)
<abattoir> timthelion: so when does it crash, when shutting down, or when restoring your old session?
<timthelion> it does not crash
<robotgeek> intelikey: i use kubuntu and it works great for me?
<timthelion> I was on the forum befor and left abrutly
<intelikey> hari ok,  i didn't mean to "drag" you into anything.  just being sociable ;/
<timthelion> because my compy crashed
<hari> ok :-)
<abattoir> timthelion: i thought you said, it crashed....
<timthelion> no
<timthelion> I was wanting to know how to do it at all.
<timthelion> sorry for the confusion.
<intelikey> robotgeek so install blackbox and use it a while.   you don't need to mess-up the system just add something to it.
<intelikey> robotgeek keep you from being bored, and also make you better help to others.
<robotgeek> intelikey: but why? i know i like kde. i've used all that before :)
* robotgeek prefers to contribute to documentation now :)
* intelikey wonders what order those posts are in on other screens....
<timthelion> how do I hibernate?
<intelikey> break; food!
<hari> if i install some windows applications under kubuntu using wine then how can i remove it? is it ok to just delete the folder in which the application was installed?
<abattoir> timthelion: sorry someone was at the door...
<abattoir> timthelion: have you tried 'sudo hibernate' ?
<abattoir> on the CLI?
<abattoir> hari: the same way you uninstall in windows. ;) run the uninstaller app for the appliation
<hari> ok thank you
<abattoir> hari: most apps, store files in different folders and the registry, to do it cleanly, it'd be better to uninstall...
<hari> ok but thats true under windows but what about linux where does it store the settings for a windows application?
<hari> where is the linux registry located?
<drew3> Can Synaptic be used to remove the printing system, and then reinstall it?  It seems I have 2-3 printers stuck, that do NOT show up in the GUI/KDE.
<abattoir> hari: wine works like windows, by default, a hidden folder is created called .wine in your home folder....
<intelikey> :)
<abattoir> hari: this has a fake drive_C, which emulates C: in  windows...
<abattoir> or whatever you name it...
<hari> ok
<abattoir> hari: so this'd follow the dir structure that windows does...
<abattoir> hari: for eg. you can fiind drive_C/Program_Files etc...
<hari> hmmm thats a new info for me :)
<hari> ok so you mean this hidden folder also contains a registry
<abattoir> hari: and afaik linux does not have a registry :)
<hari> hmmm
<abattoir> hari: yes, it emulates windows, so it also has a system and system32 folder
<hari> ok
<abattoir> hari: it also has notepad ;)
<hari> hmmm i think i must checkout this folder its under / right?
<abattoir> hari: if you setup wine using the default settings, it'd be under ~/.wine
<hari> ok let me try
<abattoir> that is /home/user/.wine/
<intelikey> drew3 stuck printer ?   and yes you can remove&install through synaptic/adept/apt/aptitude/dpkg  take your pick.
<hari> ok
<hari> yes i found it :-)
<intelikey> all of those are frontends for dpkg = debian package manager
<timthelion> timothy@timothy:~$ sudo hibernate
<timthelion> Your kernel does not appear to have Software Suspend 2 support compiled in.
<timthelion> Please follow the HOWTO linked from http://www.suspend2.net/ for instructions
<timthelion> on how to compile Software Suspend into your kernel.
<timthelion> hibernate: Aborting.
<crimsun> timthelion: why not ``sudo pmi action hibernate''?
<abattoir> timthelion: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443&highlight=suspend2 would help?
<intelikey> so read  http://www.suspend2.net/
<abattoir> its for breezy.. but most of it apply to dapper as well... just change the kernel version stuff ;)
<hari> thank you abattoir for giving me info about wine :)
<abattoir> hari: no problem :)
<abattoir> hari: google would give you more info :)
<hari> ok
<timthelion> thankyou.
<drew3> intelikey  I'v had a terrible time trying to print, I can see 3 printers that simply do not show up in the gui, I think cups is broken, so want to remove and reinstall, hoping to erase all traces of old printers, and hopefully get new printer working.
* intelikey wonders what  pmi action hibernate    will do here, and goes to see.
<intelikey> drew3 yes. on first clean install of dapper cups was broken here also.   remove it and reinstall it.  it fixed mine.
<Cntryboy> Ya'll I forgot, how do I get to resolution for desktop through K-menu
<intelikey> drew3 sudo apt-get --purge remove cupsys && sudo apt-get install cupsys
<Cntryboy> for the life of me I am over looking it
<abattoir> Cntryboy: krandrtray...click on the tray icon and choose resolution.
<drew3> This is brezy,, I worked very hard to make KDE visible for a visually impared, and am afraid of loosing the desktop if I upgrade to dapper. intelikey  TY
<Cntryboy> krandrtray?
<Cntryboy> what tray icon
<abattoir> Cntryboy: run the command 'krandrtray'
<abattoir> it'd load an icon in the system tryay(in the taskbar)
<Cntryboy> but can't you get there from k-menu?
<abattoir> Cntryboy: i guess it'll be under Utilities... i'll check
<Cntryboy> kk
<Agent_bob> hmmm the only thing that  'pmi action hibernate'  hibernated was my internet connection....   ;/
<Agent_bob> well it did blank the screen for a second...
<Cntryboy> abattoir: find it? lol I swear I found it there one time and now it's gone or atleast im over looking it
<abattoir> Cntryboy: i cant find it there, even though i'd expect to find it there(i dont use the menu at all)
<Agent_bob> i never found the launcher for konq file manger profile   i looked all over for a "home" icon  but nothing.
<abattoir> Agent_bob: Kmenu->System Menu->Home Folder
<Agent_bob> abattoir i looked in system
<Agent_bob> doesn't matter. i haven't started a gui today anyway.
<abattoir> Agent_bob: it's there for me(by default), you could add it if you want through kmenuedit
<Agent_bob> not like i would be using it a lot.
<abattoir> Agent_bob: intelikey by any chance ? ;)
<abattoir> on another system?
<Agent_bob> yeah i knew it should be there.  yes.
<Agent_bob> no i issued  'pmi action hibernate' and it hibernated my dialup connection.  so i had to redial.
<abattoir> Agent_bob: oh, so intelikey is just a ghost now? :P
<Agent_bob> intelikey will ping out in a few.
<Agent_bob> yup
<Agent_bob> when that spook leaves i'll leave with him and then he'll be right back as me.... or something like that.
<hari> Its time for me to go, bye everyone and thanks for helping :)
<pperez> Hello everyone
<pperez> I am trying to understand how to create all of those /boot/abi-* files that live inside the /boot directory
<pperez> Can someone point me in the right direction. I have searched the debian website, but to no avail.
<pperez> Thanks in advance.
<unix_infidel> this is #kubuntu
<unix_infidel> not #debian.
<lowtech> kubuntu is a debian
<pperez> yeah, I know, I forgot to mention that I visited the kubuntu/ubuntu website as well but nothing there as well.
<pperez> I am running kubuntu and since kubuntu/ubuntu are relatives of debian, I felt searching there was the most appropiate thing to do
<DHGE> pperez: I never fiddled with those - I installed kernel images from the repository. I would search the kernel-doc (in the repo)
<pperez> I have "grep -r '/boot/abi' /usr/scr/linux/Documentation/*" to no avail as well
<pperez> Someone knows, since there is one abi-* file per linux-kernel image in /boot
<justheatingup> hello
<lowtech> my kubuntu box isn't booted, guess i never noticed the abi files
<Rede> i have installed an updated kernel via adept, but when i try to boot it fails and shows me the black kubuntu screen. i believe this is due to the restricted drivers, as adept shows them for my previous kernel (-25) but not the updated one (-26)... but im not sure how to fix it
<Rede> it never does display the nvidia screen it usually does when im booting
<justheatingup> can someone give me some direction on how to get my Verizon Wireless PCMCIA card working?
<unix_infidel> pperez: i've never noticed an abi-* file there either.
<pperez> ls -l /boot
<pperez> you do not have it?
<abattoir> Rede: then i'd suggest that you use the old kernel...
<unix_infidel> hmmm.
<Rede> abattoir: thats what im doing :D
<abattoir> till either restricted drivers are provided for the current one, or till a new one comes out :)
<unix_infidel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_Binary_Interface
<Rede> ahh ok
<Rede> so its just a matter of waiting then
<pperez> unix_infidel: in my machine there are four (4) files per every kernel (System.map-*, abi-*, initrd.img-*, and vmlinuz-*)
<abattoir> Rede: sorry, i have no clue, i though you were stuck, unable to boot... :)
<lowtech> when was the kernel released?
<pperez> unix_infidel: I know what ABI means,
<unix_infidel> pperez: i dont doubt that you dont...i was throwing it in there just for kicks.
<pperez> I am not trying to have the definition of the ABI acronym, I want to know how to create the /boot/abi-* files
<pperez> thanks unix_infidel, did you check your /boot to see if you do have these type of files?
<unix_infidel> pperez: sure i do...otherwise it wouldnt work correctly.
<unix_infidel> i'm not sure how you intend to create the files though.
<unix_infidel> i always thought those were created when you compile the kernel.
<unix_infidel> or extracted into /boot when you installed the kernel binary.
<pperez> you do not need /boot/abi-* files to have a linux machine boot unix_infidel
<pperez> There are there for other reasons
<unix_infidel> right, eg when specific libraries are needed by another OS.
<pperez> They are indeed copied there upon the installation ans extraction of the .deb package.
<pperez> But once again, unix_infidel you are missing the point.
<unix_infidel> pperez: i'm sorry if i am, all i heard was that you wanted to create them.
<pperez> I want to know/understand, how/who (script/program or otherwise) creates these files.
<pperez> I DO want to create them,
<pperez> I want to know, what program/binary/script does create them
<justheatingup> anyone  here have wireless broadband working?
<unix_infidel> gotcha.
<pperez> There has to be a problem, make target, binary, script, m4 macro that generates this file
<pperez> I meant program
<unix_infidel> pperez: maybe a more kernel related channel could be helpful.
<lowtech> justheatingup: i'd say if there are no native linux drivers for it then you may have to look into using ndiswrapper
<unix_infidel> or the kernel mailing list.
<intelikey> will is dead.
<hari> hello again one problem
<intelikey> long live will.
<justheatingup> lowtech it seems its supported
<unix_infidel> will?
<section31_> justheatingup: I do. Try installing KNetworkManager via Adept
<lowtech> justheatingup: ah, then whats the issue with it?
<hari> i was just trying out various configurations under  amarok's engine
<intelikey> hari i know your problem  you can't sleep...
<RandomDude15> anyone know a logo or subtitelr fliter for avidemux?
<hari> nop its morning here 12:07pm
<RandomDude15> arizona?
<hari> i meant daytime
<lowtech> 12:07pm would be afternoon :)
<RandomDude15> nvm thoght you said am
<justheatingup> section31: ok i was trying to do it via kppp, do I need to look out for anything?
<hari> ok I am from India
<RandomDude15> im encoding video in kubuntu and need a subtitle or logo fliter
<abattoir> @time Calcutta
<justheatingup> lowtech: I can't get it to work ;)
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: July 16 2006, 12:08:33
<unix_infidel> hari: what part/
<RandomDude15> like the ones virtualdub has
<intelikey> hari  i know your problem, you never get out of the house...
<hari> yes thats correct :)
<abattoir> heh, its sunday ;)
<section31_> justheatingup: Nope, just open up Adept, search for "KNetworkManager" and then install it.
<unix_infidel> intelikey: in india, if you leave the airconditioning after 11am, you're bound to get heat exhaustion :P
<justheatingup> section31: all done
<hari> i was just trying out various configurations under  amarok's engine under sound system
<intelikey> :)
<justheatingup> how do I get it to dial Verizon?
<hari> :)
<section31_> ?
<abattoir> hari: and...?
<section31_> Oh a verizon wireless card
<hari> yes its sunday
<section31_> I thought you were talking about a wifi card
<justheatingup> section31: yeppers
<section31_> Sorry I don't know how to get a verizon wireless card working
<hari> i set the sound engine to xine engine
<intelikey> unix_infidel then how did they survive all those centuries before AC ?
<section31_> Try Googling for "Verizon Wireless Card Linux"
<hari> then i began tring out the output device options
<lowtech> justheatingup: no router, just direct wireless?
<unix_infidel> intelikey: water :)
<RandomDude15> anyone?
<hari> when i tried one of them amarok(i dont remember which, i think its the last option in the list) crashed
<justheatingup> lowtech: I have an IBM t42 with a verizon wireless
* intelikey figures that it would still work.
<justheatingup> PCMCIA car
<justheatingup> d
<unix_infidel> justheatingup: you have  verizon GPRS?
<hari> now it defaults to aRts engine
<unix_infidel> justheatingup: odds are that the card isnt supported by linux.
<intelikey> RandomDude15 did you ask in #ubuntu ?
<hari> yes it works
<justheatingup> unix_infidel: i'm told that it is
<hari> but i cant now set the engine again to xine amarok wont let me
<intelikey> that question is not desktop specific.  you might strike pay dirt in there.
<abattoir> hari: what is the error msg?
<unix_infidel> justheatingup: show me a URL that's shows how it is and hopefully its well documented.
<justheatingup> unix_infidel:  I have EVDO
<lowtech> guess i didn't know verizon had a wireless network
<unix_infidel> justheatingup: that's fine.
<hari> it says "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<unix_infidel> the hardware is what you care about.
<justheatingup> http://www.cs.drexel.edu/~kfu22/evdo/
<hari> then it defaults to aRts
<abattoir> hari: and when you select it in the Engine Settings page?
<intelikey> hari possable something else you adjusted prevents xine from being an option now.  try to retrace your steps and see what else changed.
<crazy_penguin> a good morning to all!
<unix_infidel> justheatingup: so what's the problem?
<intelikey> is all here ?
<abattoir> !all
<ubotu> I know nothing about all - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<justheatingup> unix_infidel: it doesn't connect
<intelikey> oh all  oh   good morning
<hari> as far i know i was trying out various output devices with xine as the engine and it crashed
<lowtech> justheatingup: any error?
<unix_infidel> justheatingup: when you issue pppd call sprint?
<justheatingup> yes
<abattoir> hari: ok, but what happens when you try to select xine engine again?
<justheatingup> something about 8 bits
<hari> now it wont let me select the xine engine
<abattoir> hari: yes, what error does it spit out?
<hari> if i could have selected that then i could have changed the output device to default
<justheatingup> let me try a few more things
<hari> "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<justheatingup> get better debug
<justheatingup> brb
<intelikey> crazy_penguin we be a fun love'n bunch.   take no offence if we make sport of ya when you come in.
<abattoir> hari: even when you try to switch to xine from arts?
<RandomDude15> no i didnt
<hari> yes
<hari> i am doing this from settings->configure amarok...->engine
<abattoir> hari: ok, so you cant even choose xine engine right? ok, let me checkup
<hari> yes right
<hari> i think i will have to manually edit xines config file
* intelikey saw amarok three times.   i kept trying to play a vidio in vlc in kde  and it kept opening amarok   so i removed amarok   that is my full knowledge of amarok.
<hari> hmmm
* posthuman loves amarok, has never had a problem
<Desh> Ok, I have three links in my root folder (/): cdrom, initrd.img and vwlinuz, are these safe to delete?
* abattoir thinks amarok is the best music player on the planet :)
<abattoir> pygi: welcome :)
<intelikey> only problem i had with it, was it got in the way.  so i nuked it.    i do things that way.    if the kernel gets in the way   apt-get --purge remove linux-*     :)
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all .. I'm adding Kubuntu to my extra drive as a third OS (Second version of Linux) .. and although I see vmlinuz in the / directory, how does Kubuntu need listed in grub.conf? (I'm using the grub.conf from my other Linux install) ..
<hari> :-)
<pygi> abattoir: hey
<posthuman> lol intel
* intelikey thinks sox is the best music player
* Desh likes XMMS :-P
* NineTeen67Comet XMMS is my buddy too ..
<hari> where can i find xines config file so that i could manually edit them?
<abattoir> NineTeen67Comet: grub.conf....???
<Desh> What is initrd.img?
<abattoir> NineTeen67Comet: do you mean lilo.conf?
<intelikey> abattoir no
<intelikey> pay attention.   it's another linux distro.
<NineTeen67Comet> abattoir: I don't use lilo currently (Haven't for years) .. but my main stay distro uses it, I just want to add this new Kubuntu install to it ..
<abattoir> intelikey: afaik grub has no grub.con, only menu.lst, lilo has a lilo.conf
<abattoir> *grub.conf
<NineTeen67Comet> grub.conf is located in /boot/grub/ ..
<lowtech> abattoir: some distro's use grub.conf
<abattoir> lowtech: oh, i didnt know that.
<intelikey> NineTeen67Comet the kubuntu install  by default will make a /boot/grub/menu.lst   check it out   if all three systems are there you should be good to go.
<intelikey> abattoir ever use gentoo distro
<NineTeen67Comet> intelikey: aha . that's what I was looking for ..
* NineTeen67Comet gentoo user here ..
<intelikey> ?
<abattoir> intelikey: no, never. :)
<intelikey> NineTeen67Comet yeah i guessed by the 'grub.conf' file.
<NineTeen67Comet> intelikey: there we go .. thank you much .. I see how it needs it's syntax now ..
<abattoir> hari: try removing ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc... you'd lose all your amarok settings though.
<Desh> Question, the vmlinuz and initrd.img files on the root of the filesystem, are those important?
<intelikey> NineTeen67Comet welcome
<hari> ok let me try
<NineTeen67Comet> Off to reboot and see if I can't help some friends figure out their boxes (talked them into trying Kubuntu) ..
<abattoir> Desh: i think those are symlinks to the actual vmlinuz and initrd.img
<Desh> abattoir: Would it be bad if I deleted them?
<Desh> abattoir: are they present on your root filesystem?
<abattoir> Desh: if grub looks for it there, then yes, it'd be bad.
<abattoir> Desh: yes. they are
<intelikey> they are symlinks to the real /boot/vmlinux-`uname -r`   and /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r`    and no.  if your menu.lst has the full path you can rm the symlinks safely.
<lowtech> may be referenced in grub
<Desh> Is there one called cdrom?
<abattoir> Desh: they point to the latest initrd.img / vmlinuz
<Desh> abattoir: is the one called cdrom?
<abattoir> Desh: you mean a symlink? yes, it links to /media/cdrom
<intelikey> Desh use ls -l /  to see what is going on there.
<Desh> abattoir: ah that one was odd to me, cdrom, since I don;t have a media/cdrom, I have a media/cdrom0.
<intelikey> which links to /media/cdrom0
<intelikey> or something... i always rm /media to begin with...
<ajay> hey hari
<Desh> Hmm, odd, let me see what a reboot does with cdrom gone...
<intelikey> ls=list -l=long listing format
<hari> hello ajay
<intelikey> ls -l --color=auto <any.dir-or.file>
<intelikey> only slightly better than   file <any.dir-or.file>
<hari> abattoir i fixed it without removing ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc, i editted that file and changed the xine output plugin to autodetect instead of esd which was causing all the trouble
<intelikey> i should go now.   but you guys are just so much fun....
<Desh> Well, the cdrom link seems to be unnecessary...
<Desh> My Cd rom was found and was auto mounted when I clicked on it...
<intelikey> of course it is.  i could have told you that.
<Desh> Then of what use is that link to media/cdrom when my drive is media/cdrom0?
<Desh> Like I'm just trying to get a feel for how everything workds.
<Desh> *works
<intelikey> Desh but the /media  dir is another issue.  if you want hal to do it's job  leave that there.
<Desh> Who's Hal?
<intelikey> Desh symbolic links take up very little space and make something work much easier   the /cdrom link is just for your convienance.
<intelikey> !hal
<ubotu> I know nothing about hal - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> hal - Hardware Abstraction Layer
<intelikey> hal-device-manager - Hardware Abstraction Layer user interface
<intelikey> hal-doc - Hardware Abstraction Layer
<Desh> Cool. I guess I'll put it back...when Konsole decides to not be dumb and recognize the link...
<intelikey> Desh ln -s /media/cdrom0 /cdrom
<intelikey> may need root access   not sure what the default perms are on /
<intelikey> iirc most of the time there are two links to the first cdrom's mountpoint.  /cdrom  /media/cdrom   both point to /media/cdrom0   or possably they chain to it....   doesn't matter how they get there.
<Desh> K, thanks. The link I deleted was to media/cdrom not media/cdrom0 tho, should I alter that?
<intelikey> no
<Desh> Ok.
<Desh> :)
<Desh> cdrom0 it is
<hari> amaroK now works perfectly :-)
<intelikey> Desh cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom
<intelikey> and see where the system thinks the cdrom should mount.
<Desh> cdrom0 :)
<intelikey> yeah.
<Desh> Sweet, thanks.
<intelikey> hmmm i get a blank from that....   i guess i never setup the cdrom on this system.  doesn't matter root access is blocked anyway.  so i can't mount any thing.
<Desh> intelikey, I got the plugin to show acual video in cli vlc, but can I ever opt to play the videos with the chars w/o uninstalling the plugin?
<intelikey> yes   man vlc
<Desh> Ok, hehe I'll look it up, thanks.
<Desh> One last thing before I go to bed for anyone who could answer, Linux has always said something like [xxxxxxxxxx]  PCI: failed to allocate mem resource at 000000000000@0 blah blah, twice at boot time. What would this be?
<intelikey> Desh actually  better help from.  vlc --longhelp | less
<intelikey> ah man 6M to dl.   that's another 35 minutes.
<intelikey> i may put the box on a timer and leave it to kill it's self...
<intelikey> hehhe well no. i won't do that.
<hari> :)
* intelikey sheepishly hopes the boss didn't see that...
<hari> whats the time there intelikey?
<intelikey> yesterday.
<hari> hmmm
<intelikey> hmmm no actually it's tomarrow already.
<intelikey> round midnight
<hari> ok
<hari> ok
<intelikey> but i get to go back home tuesday.  i'll like the extra two hours.
<hari> ok
<hari> i am leaving now bye everyone and thank you for the help :)
<intelikey> hari have a real nice day.
<hari> and have good night :)
<intelikey> :)
<hari> bye
<intelikey> nice chaps those indians   the ones ive communed with anyway.
<eXCeSS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215161
<Tonren> Hey guys, I installed Dekorator but don't know how to run it.  How do I run it?
<bobbin> help: Without exception, when my Kubuntu system is started up, "setting sensors limits [Failed] " occurs. Can somebody shed some light on how to correct this?
<Tonren> anyone?
<uniq> bobbin: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34130
<uniq> tonren: try alt+f2 , type 'dekorator'  and press enter.
<Tonren> Tried that already, uniq.  Couldn't run the specified command.
<Tonren> Also "Apropos dekorator" does nothing
<uniq> tonren: ok, where did you install dekorator from?
<Tonren> uniq: I'm in Kubuntu.  sudo apt-get install dekorator
<uniq> tonren: ok. hang on. I'll check for you.
<Tonren> uniq: Thanks.
<intelikey> Tonren open a konsole and type   De[tab]     where [tab]  is the tab key    if it's not in that list try lower case.   the autocompletion should help you find the executable.
<Tonren> intelikey: It is in neither of those
<uniq> it's not a standalone application with a binary.
<Tonren> uniq: Is it a daemon?  What is it?  How does it Manage my Themes if it has no GUI?
<intelikey> i see.
<Tonren> All I want to do is install a theme from kde-look.org
<Tonren> But is a theme the same thing as a color scheme?  How should I know?
<intelikey> Tonren one could do   dpkg -L dekorator | grep '/bin/'
<intelikey> if it has an executable that should show it.
<Tonren> intelikey: It just shows /usr/bin and /usr/sbin
<uniq> tonren: it's a theme. kwin theme.
<Tonren> uniq: Okay.  Well, in System Settings, there's no "Theme" thing.  Only one for Color Schemes.
<intelikey> neither of those should show.
<Tonren> uniq: How do I GET to my "theme manager"?  :\
<uniq> tonren: system settings -> appearance -> window decorations.. or something like that.
<Tonren> uniq: That's just for window .. er.. window decorations.  Not themes.
<uniq> tonren: from the kosnole: 'kcmshell kwindecoration' if you want.
<uniq> you'll find dekorator in the list of window decorations.
<Tonren> uniq: I downloaded a .kth file.  It is neither a color scheme nor a style, but some kind of "theme".
<Tonren> uniq: OOOOH!  I seeee!!
<uniq> tonren: you can use it from dekorator..
<Tonren> uniq: dekorator has its own little control panel thingie WITHIN the Window Decoration window
<uniq> yes. :)
<Tonren> My GOD, that's confusing.
<uniq> hehe.. well.. :)
<Tonren> DeKorator ISN'T just window decoration!  It ought to be its own app.
<uniq> you still have to select to use it as window decroation.. so :)
<intelikey> dekorator - KDE theme manager
<intelikey> that ^
<Tonren> Well... now the theme that I downloaded is not working.  It says it's not a valid theme.
<Tonren> Lame.
<uniq> poor description on that package.. though.
<Tonren> this is lame
<Tonren> Can anyone suggest why this might not be installing properly?: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33944
<intelikey> hmmmm i can sujest that i should just remove xorg...  why have something installed you don't use.
<uniq> intelikey: you don't use anything graphical?
<intelikey> sure.  but not in x
<uniq> where then?
<intelikey> tty
<uniq> framebuffer?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> and svgalibs
<uniq> then removing xorg wouldn't make much trouble i guess.
<intelikey> daz rite
<intelikey> ChristmasCpp: cannot stat `/etc/evms.conf': No such file or directory
<intelikey> autocompletion....
<uniq> heh..
<intelikey> cp ; cannot stat `/etc/evms.conf': No such file or directory
<uniq> what are you tryting to do?
<intelikey> nothing update ran and is whining cause the system is not default.
<intelikey> it's no biggy.
<intelikey> lol  hows this for an error message....  [Yn]  n
<intelikey> Or maybe you don't want a symbolic link here. Hmm? Lets See.
<intelikey>  /vmlinuz does not exist. Installing from scratch, eh?
<intelikey> reverse those last two. ^
<diezare> Is it possible to install the smp via apt-get??
<intelikey> smp is in the kernels 2.6.15+
<intelikey> !smp
<ubotu> I know nothing about smp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> ubotu is dope these days.
<diezare> I'm using kernel 2.6.15 are you sure it is installed automatically with it?
<diezare> cause i got 1.8 duo core processor and it's very slow
<diezare> sometimes the cpu on the load reaches 100% while i'm just opening the firefox
<intelikey> diezare check the forums for more on it.   but that is what i hear.  yes it's there.  you may need to activate it.  idk.
<diezare> k, thnx.
<intelikey> yw
<_rince_> mrgn
<uniq> diezare: you can check if both processors are detected, with the command 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' in konsole.
<intelikey> hmm i have two kernels  i wonder if the newer one will boot.....    prolly not.
<diezare> i did and it only shows 1 processor, so i think that the smp isn't installed.
<Tonren> How do I open "control center"?
<intelikey> Tonren  menu > system settings
<diezare> do I have to recompile the kernel to install the smp?
<Tonren> kde-look.org is telling me to open Control Center and use "Look and Feel" to select a new Theme or Style, but I can't find Look and Feel, nor can I find a Theme Manager anywhere.
<intelikey> diezare did you look on the forums ?
<diezare> i searched google and check the related posts but i found no post explaning how to install the smp
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.com
<intelikey> goto forums and search smp
<diezare> i will.
<uniq> tonren: alt+f2 'kcontrol'
<intelikey> if smp is not already installed, ....    well it is!  so
<diezare> if it is not already installed, will i have to recompile the kernel to install it?
<Tonren> uniq: Ahhhhhhhhhh... thank you!!
<intelikey> linux-686-smp - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<intelikey> linux-k7-smp - Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7 SMP.
<MasterEvilAce> 32bit programs run in 64bit linux right??
<intelikey> diezare apt-cache   ^
<uniq> masterevilace: not natively.
<MasterEvilAce> what do you mean
<diezare> but my processor is intel not amd
<MasterEvilAce> oh
<uniq> masterevilace: you will have to install a 32bit chroot. with 32bit libs and everything.
<imbrandon> uniq, sure they can but you cant install them via dpkg , you must user a chroot if you want a package manager
<intelikey> diezare if you are that lame.  i'm finished here.
<diezare> got it, sry
<MasterEvilAce> so installing wine isn't poissible
<MasterEvilAce> ?
<diezare> didn't the first message
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce, via a chroot
<intelikey> ;/
<diezare> downloading now, thnx.
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce, check this out ( its for 32bit firefox in 64bit linux but just subsitute wine )
<imbrandon> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imbrandon> grr one sec
<intelikey> you won't get much. i'm thinking....
<intelikey> diezare what is the size of the dl ?
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<diezare> 52 mb
<intelikey> hmmm i guess that's a kernel.     did you upgrade to dapper or what ?
<MasterEvilAce> thanks
<diezare> i've just got version 6.06 3days ago
<diezare> this should be the dapper, or i've got to upgrade?
<intelikey> oh.   duh.   i forgot to ask what kernel you had.   bet it's i386.   smp is not in i386  only i686   just took for granted that you had i686       my bad.        anyway all i686  and  k7 kernels have smp built in      and yeah   6.6 is dapper.
<intelikey> at least they tell me they do. ^    i have no multicore to test that on.
<diezare> i had i386
<intelikey> ok.  that was the failing point.   sorry i grumbeled at you....
<diezare> np, thnx 4 ur support
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> ok i'm went....
<MasterEvilAce> kubuntu can't run RPM's right?
<MasterEvilAce> like it's not designed for it
<Bazzi_> MasterEvilAce theoretically it can
<MasterEvilAce> does adept run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable after installing nvidia-glx?
<Bazzi_> practically I wouldn't do it
<Bazzi_> and no, afaik adept doesn't do it
<MasterEvilAce> ok
<MasterEvilAce> apt-get says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock.. etc. etc. anyway to fix this without rebooting?
<menno_> Kubuntu Dapper won't boot on my second computer!
<menno_> you could say: so stick with the first
<menno_> but i like to linuxize all my computers!
<menno_> maybe some detection error because of the SCSI?
<_christel> hi all, does anyone know how to play wmv under breezy?
<neil> hi, i got a problem with my kubuntu system. i guess the cmos battery is dead so when it's started the system date is something like 1904-xx-xx. the strange thing is that kdm is freezed when starting with such a datetime, so i guess i should use a ntp server ?
<uniq> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uniq> !wmv > _christel
<neil> no idea ? another problem is that i dont have any /etc/init.d/ntpdate script
<knob> hey
<_christel> thanks, i'm check your links and get back if pbms. what do you mean with "!wmv"?
<uniq> _christel: it's just a command to get the information from ubotu. :)
<_christel> thanks, looks like mplayer is the best but apt-get tells me it is not available and has no installation candidate (for mplayer-386)
<Kadran> hi how to run an ELF format file in linux??
<word> why is kubuntu like .8 versions behind in wine?
<word> .0.8*
<neil> Kadran: ???
<Kadran> i need to run a file that originally for sun solaries and i want to make it work in kubuntu?
<Kadran> hi neil
<neil> rebuild it ?
<Kadran> i don't got it's source code
<Kadran> it is the internet explorer 5 for linux
<neil> lol
<word> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/news/
<word> Kadran: ^
<neil> you could also try windows internet explorer with wine if you are on x86/amd64 it works perfectly
<Kadran> it hangs up with wine :(
<Kadran> i hate that
<Kadran> i need to view a site that only be displayed on ie and i don't want to install windows
<steini> hi I've a question....I installed Kubuntu and had the 2.6.15-23 kernel...then I installed the nvidia-drivers using Adept...worked fine
<steini> but now....I've kernel 2.6.15-26 and can't use the nvidia drivers anymore but can't reinstall newer ones?!
<word> Kadran: what browser are you using?
<Kadran> i tried konqueror, firefox, mozilla , no use
<MasterEvilAce> Help! Can't apt-get remove program because it requires dpkg --configure -a, but it errors so that won't complete. It's looping
<word> firefox + user agent switcher plugin install it then right click - > customize on the toolbar and add the user agent icon to the bar then click on it and set it to IE
<word> what site are you trying to view?
<Kadran> i found that the problem that the site is designed to work with asp.net and asp.net generate code that works with trident layout engine which exclusively works on microsoft
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<juke> are there any good video player wich can show subtitles?? :P
<imbrandon> juke,  afaik both mplayer and kaffeine play subtitles
<imbrandon> and both are pretty good imho
<juke> hmm.. i have kaffeine but i don't have mplayer.. apt-get :P
<juke> tnx
<MasterEvilAce> kubuntu support dual core?
<juke> imbrandon: you said mplayer.. you mean kmplayer?? :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi everyone
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I change the "pre-KDE" resolution of Kubuntu?
<juke> what means pre kde?? :P
<MilhousePunkRock> The boot sequence
<MilhousePunkRock> When the Kubuntu-Logo is there and it tells me all the booting stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> I know I could change that for the Live-CD
<imbrandon> juke, no i mean mplayer
<imbrandon> Jack1, right click on kick and "add applet" its in the menu
<imbrandon> ^^ from awhile ago
<imbrandon> MilhousePunkRock, its a kernel parm , like vga= ( try google )
<Jack1> yes imbrandon thx i was first looking in application buts rather an applet thx
<Jack1> why wont amarok play cds?
<Jack1> in my case
<MilhousePunkRock> imbrandon: What about this --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215566
<MilhousePunkRock> See, I tried Google first
<MilhousePunkRock> Or is that only for GRUB?
<rosa> abattoir:Hi there! Its me again...
<isede> hi all, i don't seem to be able to install any perl modules using CPAN intreface - is there some known funnyness about kubuntu perl installation?
<bbw> Hi all
<rosa> Just purched amarok to see if it works, but it didnt....
<rosa> abattoir: do you have any more idas for getting it right?
<bbw> i want to install Kqemu but problem with extracting (im newbie to linux ) can someone help me out
<fred> ask
<bbw> how do i install it
<fred> what is the problem you got
<rosa> ok... somebodyout there: can anyone tell me where there could be difficulties or things to be dangerous by upgrating kubuntu?
<bbw> can't install kqemu
<MilhousePunkRock> rosa: Upgrading as in applying the upgrades Adept shows you?
<fred> bbw: if you dont give more info, it is hard/impossible to find the issue
<bbw> i want to install Kqemu but problem with extracting
<fred> ok which problem
<rosa> Last time someone tried to upgrade from breezy to dapper all my pathes were killed, so we had to install everything again
<fred> more info man, i asked 3time already :)
<bbw> missing files
<MilhousePunkRock> Are you on Dapper now, rosa?
<bbw> is the apt-get code for kqemu
<hakan> do you know server code
<hakan> ?
<fred> bbw: ok good luck then :) sorry i wanted to help but unable to read mind :)
<hakan> or any server name for private message
<rosa> MilhousePunkRock: now on Breezy but I want Dapper on Kubuntu
<rosa> Where could there be problems with upgrading
<juke> when i try to play videos with kaffeine or kmplayer.. the sound is not working..why?? :P
<bbw> ist oke fred i will google around im totaly new to linux its differend as windows but i will try
<bbw> :D
<mindspin> rosa make a backup of your /home directory first
<hakan> i cantt send any private message
<hakan> help
<mindspin> hakan: your nick is registered?
<rosa> Mindspin: allready done
<hakan>  am new user for kubuntu
<fred> bbw: ok good luck :) and for a next time, let me repeat, to provide info would help you getting help :)
<hakan> i dont now
<rosa> home is a single partition on my pc. so it shouldntmatter, right?
<hakan> i dont know
<mindspin> iirc in some channels you are supposed toregister your nick for sending priv. msg
<hakan> ok
<bbw> fred its oke i will get the story straid next time so you understand what the problem is , no hard feelings
<hakan> thanks
<hakan> mindspin
<fred> mindspin: yep, freenode requires the nick to be registered to send private messages
<fred> bbw, cool :)
<bbw> lol
<Jack1> guys how would i upgrade to amarok 1.4.1 when by synaptic default there is just 1.3.9 as current specified?
<Jack1> i havedifferent probs with amarok eg not playing cds so would i be bettter off to use another media player eg xmms?
<fred> Jack1: the new version is in another repository if i remember correctly
<Ash-Fox> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack1> <Ash-Fox> i have read that thx
<fred> jack1: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php to get amarok 1.4 pacakge
<Jack1> fred with wget? and then compile or how?
<fred> nope this is a web page, you go there and it explain you how to get amarok 1.4 pacakge
<Lynoure> It seems my Amarok refuses to play mp3s from a usb drive, but shows them fine... and playes other mp3s. Kaffeine will play these from the usb stick just fine...
<Lynoure> Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<fred> Lynoure: have you tried to put another audio format in the usb drive to see if amarok can play them ?
<imbrandon> Lynoure, or use the usb drive as a "media device" in amarok
<Jack1> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main  fred do i hvae to add this to the apt sources list?
<Lynoure> fred: no, but if I copy the mp3 to hard disk, amarok plays them fine
<Lynoure> imbrandon: I'll try that, sounds promising :)
<fred> Lynoure: so as imbrandon suggessted it is likely a drive issue, more than a format one
<fred> Jack1: the web page say 'amarok-14'
<fred> Jack1: i dunno if there is a 'amarok-141' in the url
<Lynoure> fred: but on the other hand kaffeine does play them straight from the stick...
<fred> Lynoure: yep but they may handle the drives differently, have you tried the imbrandon suggestion ?
<Jack1> fred in ur website it explains how to import the keys and then it says Apt source:
<Jack1> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<imbrandon> amarok-latest also works
<Jack1> so i am unsure if just to add to the sources list or how to do?
<fred> Jack1: ah ok, you showed me "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main" <- so i was thinking you wanted to add the '1'
<Lynoure> fred: yes, worked like a charm... still intrigued.
<fred> Jack1: so yes add this in the repository list in the /etc/apt/source.list
<imbrandon> fred, Jack1 just subsitute amarok-14 for amarok-latest then you dont have to worry about changing it later
<fred> Lynoure: it is understandable :)
<Jack1> ok thx fred where would i just at the end?
<imbrandon> Jack1, yea at the end of the file is fine
<fred> Jack1: yep at the end is good. follow the imbrandon suggestion
<Jack1> u mean .../packages/amarok-latest right? imbrandon?
<fred> yes
<Jack1> thx guys
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> Lynoure, amarok handels remote ( usb is seen as remote ) drives a bit diffrent to accomifdate for iPods and such but that makes usb drives have to use that interface also ;( but all in all it should work
<Lynoure> fred: luckily/unfortunately the world is stull of fascinating things to explore.
<Lynoure> imbrandon: Thanks to your advice, I'm now happily nodding to Seabound's Hooked :)
<imbrandon> Jack1, also while your in your sources.list add another line for "kde-latest" too it will update you to kde 353 and you will be much happier 
<imbrandon> fred ^^
<imbrandon> Jack1, its signed by the same key so you only have to add the additional line
<Jack1> imbrandon just kde-latest without anything else??
<imbrandon> no no
<imbrandon> make it the same as the amarok line just subsitue the word amarok for kde
<fred> imbrandon: http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-lastest or kde-latest things .. this is a generic mechanism which work for any package or are they hardcoded ?
<imbrandon> in other words like " deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main "
<Jack1> imbrandon and then how to upgrade amarok?
<imbrandon> fred, only ones me or Ridd*ell or Hobbsee package up and backport , atm kde-latest , amarok-latest and koffice-latest are the only choices
<imbrandon> Jack1, ok you have those two lines in sources.list ?
<fred> ok
<imbrandon> and the file saved ?
<Jack1> yes fred imbrandon
<imbrandon> then in konsole copy / paste this line with no quotes
<imbrandon> " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade "
<fred> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic <- jack1 for future use. it helps you autogenerate source.list
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon keeps a pretty standard sources.list
<rosa> does anyone know about problems with upgrading kubuntu breezy to dapper? and their solutions?
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Jack1> thx so much guys now i just need to find a real good visualization for electronic music for amarok
<imbrandon> rosa,  ^^ losted there
<fred> rosa, i did it without issue
<imbrandon> fred, here is my sources.list i keep it pretty standard http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/sources.list
<rosa> fred: ok. then I did something wrong.... What about printing on dapper?
<Jack1> fred in your sources list generator shall i choose oentium for intel core duo?
<Jack1> fred i would need 686
<Jack1> kernel
<KDEfanboy> hehe -> ?
<imbrandon> brb afk a few
<fred> rosa or more likely i didnt hit your problem :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<fred> jack1, i think so
<fred> all: btw imbrandon is a lot more experienced than me for most answers here :)
<Jack1> fred well i better stick to my old one since i cannot chose this 686 core duo
<rosa> fred: I did apt gte upgradeinstead of apt get dist-upgrade and everything went kboom.....
<Jack1> whatever both bright lights heheh fred
<fred> rosa, well kboom is not a precise description :)
<Jack1> rosa are u really a girl?
<fred> Jack1: yep the source-o-matic is only a suggestino, you easily can do without
<rosa> jack1: yes!!!!
<Jack1> lol rosa just making fun
<rosa> fred: all my pathes didnt work afterwards
<fred> rosa, which path are you talking about ?
<rosa> fred: some programs said they couldnt find the $path ore something like this... and of course they didnt work!
<fred> rosa, ok i doesnt ring any bell here, so maybe you should read the page given by imbrandon, and if your issue is not in there, come back with a precise description of what goes wrong :)
<fred> the point here is i dont undestand what is the problem so the solution is pretty hard to find :)
<rosa> fred: ok.... tnx anyhow
<mindspin> rosa did you a dist-upgrade afterwards?
<diezare> Is their a kernel 2.6.17-rc1 versoin avilable for kubuntu?
<fred> no problem :) you understand that it is not i dont want to help, it is that 'it doesnt work' is too vague, right ?
* fred fells insecure in its human relationship this morning :)
<stefan_> HEllo all
<Harmental> question for everybody....
<rosa> mindspin: no, i just did apt get upgrade and it didnt work. everything went wrong, so now Im just a little sceptic!
<stefan_> I just install kubuntu dapper
<Harmental> where do you do you latex work?
<diezare> Is their a kernel version 2.6.17-rc1 for kubuntu, yet?
<cox377> hello all
<stefan_>  I want to use "apt-setup"
<stefan_> but can not find it
<cox377> i've just intall kubuntu on my laptop
<stefan_> can someone help
<cox377> and i dont know how to install the wireless card
<stefan_> ?
<cox377> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Ash-Fox> cox377, for me it was just inserting the card and that was that.
<Harmental> i have a dlink DWL-G650 pcmcia card and it worked out of the box for me...
<cox377> i've inserted the dongle
<cox377> and went to wireless assisant application under internet and it says it cant find anything
<cox377> rebooted it as well
<fred> stefan_: just in case you are not really attached to apt-setup, you may try 'adept', it is really easy to use
<Harmental> but when I updated kernel i stopped worked...so I had to stick with 2.6.15-23...
<Ash-Fox> lsusb identifies it correctly?
<rosa> mindspin: do you think if i do dist-upgrade it should work?
<Jack1> fred i have a cd with music on it but the folders appear in ma drive just as question marks?
<redboy> hi everyone. Do you mind if I just lurk around for ten minutes?
<Jack1> fred probably wrong encoding?
<stefan_> fred: but I want to konsle
<Ash-Fox> redboy, many people idle here longer :)
<redboy> lol ok
<stefan_> where is the command "apt-setup"
<mindspin> maybe I#m not a good source for help related to dapper upgrade, it was a desaster for me
<redboy> thanx
<stefan_> I can not find it
<Chousuke> stefan_: it should be run on the command line
<Chousuke> stefan_: if you need to find the path to it, run "which apt-setup"
<stefan_> but I get "command not found"
<rosa> mindspin: why? which discribtion did you follow?
<Chousuke> stefan_: oh
<Chousuke> stefan_: well, maybe you need to install it :P
<mindspin> I just did sudo apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<cox377> ash-fox: i ran lsusb and its found 1 device out of 4 which should be correct as there is only 1 usb device
<Chousuke> I thought it was installed per default though.
<mindspin> after editing the sources.list
<fred> Jack1: maybe. dunno
<fred> stefan_: ok lets me find the info
<Jack1> i can just find a german hardware compatibility list for ubuntu can so point to the international one?
<Chousuke> Jack1: check the ubuntu wiki?
<fred> stefan_: oh have you tried aptitude ? this is command line too
<rosa> mindspin: where did you get the how to from?
<Chousuke> !HCL
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mindspin> all started with not installing kubuntu-desktop, it could have been related that I had already kde3.5.2 installed(riddelspackage)
<fred> stefan_: ok do 'locate apt-setup' in a terminal and paste that in pastebin
<mindspin> rosa which "howto" its just routine  haha and adding other sources beside the default ones may be a risk...
<Jack1> <Chousuke> !HCL yes thats it thx
<rosa> mindspin: you had not-standart installation, so this was coming to see, but i havent!
<cox377> i've run the command lshw to try and see if there is the wireless card showing and it';s just saying "DMI"
<fred> stefan_: i dunno the path to reach it but apt-setup exists
<mindspin> I would try a dist-upgrade and have a brief look in your sources.list (wether there are typos ...)
<stefan_> when I do `locate apt-setup` iget imidiatly an emtpy promt
<stefan_> so what is it
<rosa> mindspin: ok, then ill do so!
<stefan_> its a fresh installation
<stefan_> so I dont know where to look
<fred> stefan_: ok try 'sudo apt-get install apt-setup'
* fred thinks he would be a more efficient kubuntu helpers if he actually ran it :)
<stefan_> okay, I get then apt-setup not found
<fred> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/apt-setup <- well it is there somewhere :)
<fred> try "sudo apt-get update" and then the install
<pascal> Hi, I seem to have lost direct rendering during one of the last updates. Any idea what I can do to fix it?
<pascal> I have a radeon 9000 chip
<cox377> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> is there a tool like gnome-power-manager for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Russel: kpowersave
<Russel> i tried it with the live cd, but suspend didn't work right... with gnome-power-manager it worked
<Jack1> fred it worked fine and it plays audio cds now..but visualisations is greyed out for no reason..
<fred> Jack1: well that's bad :)
* fred goes into fuzzy mode :)
<fred> my dht refuses to bootstrap after a relaunch, which package should i install ?
<fred> apt-get install mybrain
<fred> it replies notfound!!!
<Jack1> fred i was just wondering the xmms plugins are still there just not found..anway doesnt matter
<fek> moin
<cox377> does anyone have experience with setting up wireless?
<stefan_> can someon help me?
<stefan_> I can not find apt-setup
<stefan_> on a frshh dapper installation
<stefan_> please..
<Philip5> stefan_: i don't have it either
<Philip5> stefan_: and don't need it
<stefan_> okay , how can I add the kubuntu-dvd in adept
<stefan_> ?
<stefan_> I tried to load from cdrom but it says then could not open cdrom
<Philip5> stefan_: in the menu you can choose to manage sources
<Jack1> anybody any idea in the latest amarok is visualisations greyed out even when playing music...
<Jack1> so how to get them working?
<Lt-Elmo> morning all
<cox377> hey
<stefan_> okay how should I add the kubuntu-dvd in adept?
<stefan_> can not find a point to do it
<Lt-Elmo> comparing ubuntu to kubuntu here, is it just me or is KDE quicker than gnome
<cox377> yeh
<cox377> can anyone tell me a command to detect my wireless network command?
<knob> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<aegeanlinux> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cox377> i'm running iwconfig
<cox377> and when i do
<cox377> it lists
<cox377> LO, ETH0, ANd sit0 but doesnt list the wlan0
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Which card are you using ?
<cox377> hey h3sp4wn: it's a netgear dongle
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Trying to use ndiswrapper ?
<cox377> i dont know which one it is as the stickers are missing off the side
<cox377> whats ndiswrapper?
<h3sp4wn> It allows you to use ndis (i.e windows) drivers for cards which have no native linux support
<weedar> cox377: ndiswrapper lets you use windows drivers for your card
<cox377> Ummm
<cox377> i dont know which card it is yet
<cox377> is there a command i can use to show me which card it is?
<weedar> cox377: lsusb should list all usb devices - so if it's an usb dongle you should find "netgear" somewhere in the output from "lsusb"
<cox377> sorry for the paste but
<cox377> root@admin-desktop:~# lsusb
<cox377> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 1385:4251
<cox377> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<cox377> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<cox377> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 04b4:8081 Cypress Semiconductor Corp.
<cox377> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<cox377> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<cox377> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<weedar> use www.pastebin.org or similar site to paste cox377
<cox377> worry
<cox377> sorry
<cox377> i tried to earlier but it kept giving me errors
<cox377> h3sp4wn: can you tell from that @ all?
<isodude> Hey, how is it all the configuration windows are so huge.. is there someway to make them smaller.. so you actually can press the buttons OK and so on when using lesser resolutions than 1280 :o
<h3sp4wn> cox377: No
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Doesn't even look like it is plugged in unless its the very top one
<weedar> isodude: that has annoyed me for quite a while! A partial solution seems to be to press ALT when clicking on the window to move it :/
<isodude> I've searched the forums, but nothing about the window sizes.
<cox377> h3sp4wn: I'm assuming it is as there is only 2 USB devices now conneced
<isodude> I've also noticed that the sizes are set that big, so no resizes is allowed..
<h3sp4wn> !usbids
<ubotu> I know nothing about usbids - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> There is a way of updating the usb id's but I don't know how to do it (searched google but can't fine it)
<isodude> Hm, I wonder, where do one find the default sizes for those configuration windows.
<darkadmiral> how can I find out, which sound driver my PC is using?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: cheers for that, i've just been informed its a NETGEAR WG111T 108MB usb dongle
<sotired> i need help to wipe and format a second hadd
<sotired> *hdd
<sotired> i tried to do it with makefs but no dice
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Madwifi does not support usb devices yet unfortunately :(
<cox377> h3sp4wn: i just ran update-usbids and it did so,me sorta update
<cox377> but
<cox377> h3sp4wn: when i run lsusb again it hasnt made any difference to the results
<isodude> weedar: ever found anything about it on launchpad or ubuntuforums?
<cox377> h3sp4wn:"Madwifi does not support usb devices yet unfortunately :(" what does that mean?
<sotired> anyone?
<uliwitness> Hi. Newbie myself, but that sounds like a WLAN driver gets loaded and you have an USB-based WLAN adapter?
<uliwitness> And it doesn
<uliwitness> And it doesn't support anything but built-in or PCMCIA or whatever WLAN adapters? I.e. they haven't written the code to do USB-based ones?
<cox377> uliwitness: u talking to me matE?
<omeow> m8
<omeow> hy sup m8
<sotired> can someone help me to format this drive? i formatted it with mke2fs but now i cannot access ir
<uliwitness> cox377: yup.
<cox377> h3sp4wn: does this mean i'm buggered?
<trident523> sotired: Are you clearing your drive, or, are you splitting a partition?
<cox377> anyone: does this mean i'm buggered lol
<h3sp4wn> cox377: You can use ndiswrapper but you need to find the version of the windows driver it has been tested with or you will have stability problems
<sotired> Trident523: its a slaved in drive, was ntfs, i want to wipe it and format it to use it as storage for movies and large files
<cox377> well, if it's been installed on a windows box
<trident523> sotired: I think that's a bug that some people are having... going to find that bug on the site... Also, I just installed about 2 hrs ago, but have been trying linux for the past 3 days.
<cox377> h3sp4wn: can i get the driver from that?
<sotired> i dont think there is a bug...i just dont know what im doing. this isnt the drive ubuntu is on, its a second drive i just need to format
<trident523> Well, I'm little to no help there. But, I thought I read about it earlier on the wiki.
<sotired> thanks anyway
<h3sp4wn> cox377: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<sotired> i tired searching in googel...but all it tells me is how to do a dualboot
<sotired> i dont want that
<sotired> i just want to format this second drive to ext3 that spans the entire disk
<cox377> h3sp4wn: cheers for that
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Maybe also search for your specific card and the driver version they used
<cox377> yeh
<cox377> just having a troll through the forms now
<cox377> think this may have been a mistake installing kubuntu on my mates lappy
<cox377> i dont think i was ready for the wireless step and just dont have the time
<h3sp4wn> cox377: I would try and install the latest version of ndiswrapper
<trident523> cox377: What chipset?
<sotired> ndiswrapper usually goes pretty quickly
<cox377> trident523: not sure what chipset it is
<uliwitness> Is it OK to ask kubuntu installer questions here?
<cox377> i'm sure i just read what it was
<cox377> athoes or something
<cox377> let me try and find it
<till> atheros
<h3sp4wn> atheros usb is not supported b y madwifi though
<cox377> trident523: " atheros chip" apparently
<cox377> h3sp4wn: meaning i gotta try and use ndiswrapper?
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Yes
<h3sp4wn> cox377: It is alot more stable than it used to be but requires you to have a driver that is tested with it
<cox377> i've just installed it on a windows box to check it worked
<cox377> so i can get the driver version from that?
<h3sp4wn> Maybe but if I was you I would find out exactly which atheros chipset it uses
<h3sp4wn> and use the one that ndiswrapper suggests for that
<trident523> cox377: Hey, looks like I got some info. It's kind of old, but it might work. It's from 5.10, Breezy.
<trident523> Bottom of wiki page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WirelessChipsets?highlight=%28Atheros%29
<Jack1> hi in amarok 1.4.1 i cannot get the libvisual thing working...the visualsations are greyed ou
<Jack1>  after reading the faq i still cannot find the xmms-config file
<trident523> cox377: "Atheros' USB-chipsets are quite different from the PCI ones: Support planned for MadWifi 2.0, which is far away."
<h3sp4wn> trident523: ndiswrapper is getting alot better (and it supports hotplug maybe better than madwifi)
<cox377> trident523: so it says that there is no problems with that chipset? so i go ahead and install ndiswrapper?
<mathewfer> Hi Can anyone know how to get the WPA up with Kubuntu 6.06?
<h3sp4wn> mathewfer: What card ?
<trident523> cox: Shure, I'm just hunting down info. That is what I do. But, I'm not a bot.
<h3sp4wn> Someone needs to bother getting all the drivers for ndiswrapper (best working ones in one place)
<cox377> i've just found a kubuntu guide for installing my card
<stefan_> I want to add the kubuntu dvd in sources.list with no success
<cox377> shall let u know how it does
<mathewfer> h3sp4wn: It is D-Link DWL-G520 (Atheros). NIC is detected properly
<trident523> h3sp4wn: Wouldnt you need a bunch of wireless cards to test?
<stefan_> can someone tell me how to do this?
<h3sp4wn> mathewfer: pci or pcmcia (i.e not usb()
<mathewfer> PCI
<h3sp4wn> mathewfer: iwlist ath0 scan
<h3sp4wn> mathewfer: can you see the accesspoint (i.e that its using wpa)
<mathewfer> Yes, it sees my netowrk
<Melchiorr1> stefan_: deb file:///media/sda/Ubuntu/UbuntuMirror/Dapper Dapper main restricted  universe multiverse  (modify the path to where your cd drive is ;))
<section31_> Does Network Manager work with Atheros cards?
<mathewfer> WPA _Suplicant worked with Ubuntu 5.10 nut now with Kubuntu 6.06, no luck.
<h3sp4wn> mathewfer: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes (network manager doesn't work with atheros properly)
<Melchiorr1> stefan_: err, sorry, wrong entry
<h3sp4wn> mathewfer: ^^ that tells you the new way to configure wpa_supplicant
<Melchiorr1> stefan_: don't use that, hang on a tick
<h3sp4wn> section31_: sort of works but not reliably (scanning all the time makes the connection unreliable)
<mathewfer> what is the new way? I see a file xxupdown.sh
<h3sp4wn> mathewfer: You just set it up from /etc/network/interfaces (that text file explains it all perfectly) if there is any part of it you don't understand ask me
<mathewfer> Is there any document/howto/URL or how to contact you?
<cox377> does anyopne know the apt-get install command for ndiswrapper?
<Hobbsee_> cox377: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<ubuntu> How do you move files from harddisk to usb drive using command
<cox377> what an idiot
<cox377> already had it installed
<mathewfer> h3sp2wn, any replies
<larson9999> !nividia
<ubotu> I know nothing about nividia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<larson9999> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<h3sp4wn> mathewfer: That is the only document which explains the new way to setup wpa_supplicant (man wpa_supplicant is really outdated)
<mathewfer> what is the document - which file name?
<Jack1> h3sp4wn can u help?
<h3sp4wn> mathewfer: scroll up I have given it to you twice
<Jack1> after an upgrade to amarok 1.4.1 visualisation wont work anymore (with plugins of xmms being isntalled)
<Jack1> advice on their site is: You probably don't have xmms-config installed, reconfigure and build after installing the appropriate xmms-devel package. You also may want to install the latest version of libvisual, which has some ultra fancy visualizations.
<Jack1> but this xmms-config is nowhere!
<Jack1> hiya Hobbsee#
<Hobbsee> hey Jack1
* Hobbsee has been playing
<Hobbsee> Jack1: ah, i wonder if we took out xmms-dev for compiling 1.4.1 debs
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: might know
<Jack1> imbrandon are u there?
<mathewfer> thanks
<imbrandon> ?
<Jack1> can u help with the xmms-config?
<Jack1> as i said above after upgrading to kde 3.5.3 and amarok1.4.1 visialisations wont work anymore
<imbrandon> i dont know much about xmms but i de know there is/was issues with amarok 141 and libvis
<imbrandon> s/de/do
<Jack1> they advise u to get the latest libvisuals thing which i did
<imbrandon> libvisual0.4 ?
<Jack1>  You probably don't have xmms-config installed, reconfigure and build after installing the appropriate xmms-devel package.
<Jack1> imbrandon no i got via synaptic just the o.2
<Jack1> i c
<cox377> right, this is how far i've got
<imbrandon> 141 uses libvis0.4 BUT its not in dapper atm so we buildt with 0.2 i know the issues
<cox377> install the river athfmwdl.inf
<cox377> and it says installed and hardware present
<imbrandon> Jack1, hold on one moment
<cox377> i tried installing the wg111t.inf and it said hardware was not present
<cox377> so i'm assuming the athfmwdl is the one of choice
<Jack1> so i get the 0.4 and dismiss the xmms-config? sure imbrandon+
<imbrandon> Jack1, remove amarok 141 ( from saynaptic ) and grab all the debs from this address and install and see what happens ( http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/ ) thats my personal build of amarok141
<h3sp4wn> cox377: So if you remove it and put it back in does wlan0 appear ?
<cox377> opps
<cox377> forgot about that
<imbrandon> Jack1, with libvis 0.4
<cox377> h3sp4wn: let me just check
<cox377> h3sp4wn: wlan0 isn't present when i run iwconfig
<Jack1> imbrandon ok
<imbrandon> brb afk
<imbrandon> Jack1, if you have more issues you can PM me later but i'll be afk about 1.5 hours
<h3sp4wn> cox377: I don't know much about ndiswrapper
<cox377> h3sp4wn: and when i run the wireless lan manager it says no suitable device found
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Have you loaded the module ?
<Jack1> imbrandon wait 1 mom
<cox377> h3sp4wn: shame : (
<Jack1> via apt-get remove?
<Jack1> or complete unistall via synaptic?
<Jack1> imbrandon how?
<imbrandon> yea thats fine, then get all the debs from above and run " sudo dpkg -i *.deb "
<Jack1> ok thx
<imbrandon> either way
<imbrandon> will work fine
<cox377> h3sp4wn: what sthe module?
<Jack1> imbrandon thx
<imbrandon> np bbiab
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Are you following the instructions from the ndiswrapper wiki ?
<rysiek|pl> hi guys. a short one here, hopefully: I have upgraded from Breezy to Dapper and now have the device (cdrom, dvdrom, NFS-share) icons on my desktop; I would dearly love to remove them, so that the NFS-share icon goes away completely, and the cd/dvd icons show up only if/after the cd/dvd is inserted. any pointers?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: ummmm must admit i wasn,t i shall look their now
<Jack1> imbrandon i use the 686 kernel but see just the i386 there
<imbrandon> i386 is compatable with 686
<imbrandon> 686 is a subarch the real arch is i386
<imbrandon> thus they will be fine ( 98% of the packages you ahve instaled now are i386  )
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: Does anyone use ubuntu on a 386/486 (I pity them if they do)
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, i have it on a 486dx4 alppy 
<imbrandon> lappy*
<fred> q. is there an apps to do 'a distributed whiteboard over the internet' ?
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: And you would say it is usably fast ?
<imbrandon> fred gobby
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, its not terrible ( fluxbox )
<Veinor> Hello.
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: How different is it to debian sarge ? in terms of speed
<imbrandon> fred there are others , try google, but gobby comes to miind, we used that for the paris UDS
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, never used debian sarge in my life, i was a SuSE guy before i came to ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> anybody?
<Veinor> When I downloaded the iso from kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and tried to burn it in cdburnerxp pro 3, it said the .iso wasn't valid
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: I thought your webserver run's sarge ?
<Veinor> Anybody have any ideas why this would be?
<section31_> Veinor: Your download may have gotten corrupted. Try downloading again.
<Veinor> Kay. I'm downloading direct as well as the alternate torrent, hopefully that'll work
<section31_> Its great to have broadband isn't it?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: u still about mate?
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Yes
<cox377> can u click on this link please
<cox377> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=wg111t+chipset&meta=&btnG=Google+Search
<cox377> the very first link shows my card within the list
<cox377> under the desciption
<cox377> but when u open the page
<cox377> it isnt there
<cox377> or am i going nuts?
<fred> imbrandon, i looked and gobby seems to be text only, no ? look at http://hem.fyristorg.com/matben called coccinela (it is over jabber)
<h3sp4wn> cox377: http://www.netgear.de/download/WG111T/WG111T_GRV1.2.zip (that is the driver you should be using)
<cox377> h3sp4wn: for some reason the full page wasnt showing of the list
<cox377> but i got it
<cox377> cheers
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Which version of ndiswrapper are you trying to use ?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: not sure, ummm the latest i would have though
<rysiek|pl> asked, but got no answer, trying once more: I have upgraded from Breezy to Dapper and now have the device (cdrom, dvdrom, NFS-share) icons on my desktop; I would dearly love to remove them, so that the NFS-share icon goes away completely, and the cd/dvd icons show up only if/after the cd/dvd is inserted. any pointers?
<LjL> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<LjL> might help
<LjL> though i guess, not really
<imbrandon_> rysiek|pl: right click on the desktop and choose behaveure on the left, then the last tab on the right
<imbrandon_> its in ther
<imbrandon_> e
<rysiek|pl> thx, checking
<LjL> hm yea that sounds more like it
<rysiek|pl> yeah, that's it, I guess. I'll just mangle a wee bit with it, thanks
<imbrandon_> np
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Are you using release 1.21 ?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: looked under detailed from the adept manager and it says 1.8
<h3sp4wn> cox377: I would remove the one from adept and use 1.21
<cox377> how do i install something thats not in the package manager?
<LjL> cox377: first, make sure it's really not there (i.e. not in a repository that you didn't enable)
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<h3sp4wn> cox377: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-386
<LjL> cox377: after you know for a fact that it's not there, then it depends entirely on the program and the way it's shipped
<h3sp4wn> cox377: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.21.tar.gz?download
<h3sp4wn> cox377: If you can't get it working there is no way the ndiswrapper people will even take a look unless you are using the latest stable version
<h3sp4wn> LjL: Unless you know enough about ndiswrapper to help him (I don't)
<cox377> ljl: i'm not sure what you mean about repository that i didnt enable
<LjL> h3sp4wn: no, unfortunately for him my house is radiowave free :)
<cox377> mine to
<cox377> this is a wired house
<cox377> it's my mates that is wireless
<LjL> cox377: nevermind that, at least for ndiswrapper... but there are many programs that *are* in Ubuntu, but you can't see them by default unless you enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories
<knob> ive got them enabled
<knob> by the way
<knob> this is also cox377
<knob> swapping between lappy and desktop
<LjL> tried asking in #ubuntu? more people there
<larson9999> i'm curious why the new openoffice builds aren't done.  it's been a while and isn't that considered a major app?
<Hobbsee> larson9999: for which distro?  dapper?
<larson9999> Hobbsee: yeah
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Why don't you do them if you want them that bad
<LjL> larson9999: dapper doesn't get updates, unless it's security fixes or major bugs...
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i already installed them.  just asking as a matter of how things usually work
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: oh gosh.  suggesting that someone compile OO.o?  ouch
<LjL> Hobbsee: well, if the package's there in edgy (which i don't know), it might not even be too hard to compile the source package. not that i'd look forward at trying that anyway
<nix_chix0r> hrm yea so i'm in kubuntu and it won't let me stall I seem to be having issues with partitioning
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: heh  h3sp4wn makes a point to try the old school way even if its not "user friendly" as the ubnutu cree
<nix_chix0r> I was supprised it supported my pci adapter like right away
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: true
<mustech> i have a strange problem
<Hobbsee> LjL: not for OO.o...sheesh!  :P
<cox377> h3sp4wn: thing is that is really weird is that i downloaded the drivers suggested, when i go to add them to ndiswrapper they dont add
<cox377> :d
<cox377> :S
<mustech> i cant change any thing from any package installer
<larson9999> LjL: so for instance, screenkast just when from .1.1 to .1.2.  are you telling me .1.2 probably won't make it to the dapper repos?
<mustech> like adept,kpackage
<imbrandon_> larson9999: exatly
<imbrandon_> exactly
<LjL> larson9999: i'm telling you it *certainly* won't make it
<imbrandon_> it will be in edgy
<nix_chix0r> lol cox377 at least you got that far, I can't even install the stupid thing, kubuntu that is. and it's funny because I had Genpoo before, and things were fine till I rebooted and had grub errors =)
<LjL> larson9999: only possibility is the Backports repository. apps are backported to there on an on-demand basis, and only when it's considered feasible/"easy enough". and dapper backports is not yet open anyway
<cox377> damn
<nix_chix0r> i click the install icon and let it do it's thing and it's like yea......... partitioning.. i'm a whore
<nix_chix0r> haha
<cox377> looks like i'm going to have to install ndiswrapper the manual way
<cox377> never done that before
<mustech> can i have some help here ?
<nix_chix0r> cox377: installing that isn't that hard
<nix_chix0r> there is a wiki how to for that as well i think
<cyberyder> anyone has 5 minutes so i can ask a few question about linux
<larson9999> LjL: ok.  i count the backports as in the repos.  i was a little confused because just the other day people in here told me 'they' were working on building the new ooo
<nix_chix0r> cyberyder: , www.lowfatlinux.com
<nix_chix0r> take five minutes and go there
<cyberyder> thanks
<LjL> mustech: possibly, but "i can't change anything from any package installer" isn't too helpful for me as a description of the problem. could you elaborate? i assume you're trying to install applications under Adept, and failing?
<LjL> larson9999: hm but wouldn't that be for Edgy? i doubt that something as big as OO.o would ever end up in Backports, even though... well perhaps it doesn't really have too many dependencies
<mustech> this is what happens when i try to install or remove any thing
<mustech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18153
<LjL> mustech: ok i'm not familiar with Adept, could you try installing the same package using apt-get? "sudo apt-get install <packagename>"
<rysiek|pl> imbrandon_: that didn't quite solve it, though; when I de-select "Unmounted CDRoms" and such - I just get no cd/dvd icons whatsoever, even though I have "Mounted CDRoms" and "Audio CD's", etc., still selected. Whatismore, when I plug-in my mp3-player (via USB), the icon does not show either, regardless of all the settings in that tab that might concern it.
<larson9999> LjL: i don't know.  i'm knew to ubuntu and am just trying to get a feel if i should wait for packages to hit the repos or build my own.  in the mandrake world there were packages of just about everything i wanted almost as soon as it came out.
<mustech> i'll try
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Mandriva cooker is more upto date than edgy at the moment isn't it ?
<abattoir> rosa: hello. problem solved?
<LjL> larson9999: not the same here, i don't think. you really mostly have to wait for the next ubuntu version (due to October), except for things that get into the backports. and things that do are usually relatively "small" packages with few dependencies
<Hawkwind> He's not referring to cooker though
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: likely. but i'm not sure.  i didn't use cooker.
<larson9999> Hawkwind: you always think you know what i mean.
<larson9999> Hawkwind: and it so happens you do :)
<LjL> larson9999: on the other hand, if you want to see such a "small" package in the Backports repos, asking for it in the appropriate forum will probably get it added -- i mean, after Backports opens at any rate
<imbrandon_> form no, lp file yes
<imbrandon_> forum
<larson9999> LjL: i'm comfortable compiling on my own or using alien to convert rpms.  but if there is a package i feel strongly should make it to backports, i'll do that.
<nix_chix0r> < i've never used kubuntu but why does it seem like it's a live cd that you can install to bcome an actuall distro kinda like knoppix or what ever?
<nix_chix0r> and why is it being a whore
<mustech> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<nix_chix0r> won't let me partion the hard drive e
<mustech> that what it says
<h3sp4wn> nix_chix0r: If you install using the alternative cd (you get a better - more stable installer)
<larson9999> nix_chix0r: you think just because your nick has 'chix' in it we will take that from you?  you're probably right.
<LjL> larson9999: just to make sure - you know using alien can be bad, and you know about checkinstall, right?
<nix_chix0r> larson9999:  i'm actually female though
<LjL> mustech: do what it says
<LjL> mustech: though add a sudo. "sudo apt-get -f install"
<nix_chix0r> h3sp4wn:  i grabbed the latest one i saw on kubuntu haha
<nix_chix0r> so what alternative cd is there
<mustech> it says Correcting dependencies... failed
<LjL> nix_chix0r: the alternate cd contains a text-mode installer
<LjL> mustech: welcome to trouble
<programmer> ""hello.cpp:4: error: \200\230i\200\231 does not name a type"" can anyone help? in kubuntu i am unable to decipher the error message as the characters printed for error seems not to be ascii
<LjL> mustech: does it say anything else?
<h3sp4wn> nix_chix0r: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<nix_chix0r> larson9999: and take what from me, my asking what's up with the cd? how is that bad?
<larson9999> LjL: yep.  i know all about screwing my systems up.
<LjL> programmer: is that an hello world program? does it print "hello world" in a language other than english?
<larson9999> nix_chix0r: err, just joking
<LjL> larson9999: good then, as long as you know it :)
<nix_chix0r> h3sp4wn:  thanks for that i'ma have to email it to myself hahaha
<nix_chix0r> cause i'm in kubuntu right now
<h3sp4wn> nix_chix0r: You can install from the livecd
<nix_chix0r> and was fairly supprised it detected the network for the pci adapter right
<nix_chix0r> h3sp4wn: oh yea?
<nix_chix0r> i tried that
<nix_chix0r> it's being dumb
<programmer> LjL. it's a hello world program. but it prints in english only.
<LjL> programmer: could you pastebin the source?
<h3sp4wn> nix_chix0r: I have never tried it because I know how bad it was before
<larson9999> nix_chix0r: the joke was referring to calling kubuntu a whore.  but i was just teasing.  it's ok. females have a long history of thinking i'm not funny.  they're all wrong obviously
<rysiek|pl> a dumb question, probably: should I, on Kubuntu Dapper, have HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) installed to have my usbsticks and such auto-discovered and auto-mounted?
<LjL> mustech, does the error message say anything else?
<nix_chix0r> larson9999: =) your a big boy you can take it , < is assuming ;p and i'm reffering to you being sort of grown up
<rosa> abattoir: not really.... right now Im trying to upgrade kubuntu breezy to dapper,with which it should go better, but without beeing able to print....
<nix_chix0r> well kubuntu is being a whore lol
<larson9999> nix_chix0r: put it this way.  i'm not too far away from getting aarp spam
<h3sp4wn> nix_chix0r: I would trust https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix (that method more than using expresso)
<nix_chix0r> see now i have to download the knoppix cd again
<nix_chix0r> i had a bad burn
<rysiek|pl> anybody?
<nix_chix0r> haha aarp, i love those commercials
<h3sp4wn> nix_chix0r: Just get the altenative cd (or if you want a livecd use kanotix)
<larson9999> rysiek|pl: i'm just a goof but i do believe you need HAL for that.
<nix_chix0r> hmmm
<Jack1> hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> Jack1: heya
<Jack1> hey
<rysiek|pl> larson9999: darn, now the question is: why the heck did the apt-get dist-upgrade from Breezy to Dapper actually *remove* it?..
<rysiek|pl> larson9999: anyways, just installing it, thx
<rosa> does anyone know how it is possible to be online with aol on kubuntu dapper?
<Jack1> i installed the packages of imbramdon for amarok all works fine just the mouse icon shivers like...
<LjL> rysiek|pl: perhaps you didn't have kubuntu-desktop installer. or whatnot. i couldn't upgrade from breezy at all, myself
<Jack1> dont know
<programmer> LjL. I pasted code at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d18156
<programmer> LjL. I pasted code at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d18156
<Jack1> guess this is a bug Hobbsee
<nix_chix0r> alright i'm going to give this a whirl, h3sp4wn> thanks for the link
<Hobbsee> Jack1: could well be.  tell imbrandon_ to fix it :P
<larson9999> rosa: aol?  egads!!
<Jack1> yes will do
<Jack1> bye lads
<nix_chix0r> aol o.O // dies//
<headache> hey any hackers here... i need www.mavishare.com 's php code. simple. i pay 5,000$ if youre successful - that is all, msg me ill be on freenode all day
<nix_chix0r> ta ta
<rysiek|pl> LjL: I had it and I upgraded (*cough*!) nicely - now I'm just spending the third day on making it work as I like it (as I had Breezy to work)
<LjL> programmer: well first thing, i see a space between "i" and "nt" in the word "int" -- assuming that's really a space and not some weird character
<rosa> i dont like aol, but its the only possible way to go online for the next two month! so please: does anyone know?
<larson9999> i upgraded breezy to dapper and it went ok.  i had installed breezy about a week before dapper came out.
<rosa> wenn i upgraded breezy to dapper all my pathes were killed.....
<LjL> programmer: i'm guessing the source contains some nonprintable (unicode, whatever) characters that you can't see in the editor. try copying and pasting to a new file
<rysiek|pl> larson9999: that's why. you had a clean, unmangled Breezy instalation, without those additional 2k packages and 5k self-changed thingies :)
<programmer> LjL: to generate the error message i purposefully put a space between i and nt. the problem i have is not with the source code, but the display of error message. i am unable to see the characters displayed. and i see this when i use kubuntu
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<larson9999> rysiek|pl: oh.  well, i keep a decent record of the 'non-repo' changes i make and undo those before trying to upgrade.  it was a little trick i found in mandriva that help when doing upgrades.
<rysiek|pl> larson9999: aww, that's my bad I didn't do that.
<LjL> programmer: i see. well... does the command "locale" say you're using en_US.UTF-8?
<Hobbsee> LjL: what?
<larson9999> rysiek|pl: but in that week.  i installed plenty of stuff.  i'm bad about installing all sorts of crap and not removing it once it's clear i'll never use it
<LjL> Hobbsee: headache, see above
<Hobbsee> oh, spamming?
<LjL> Hobbsee: i'd call it more than that, but anyway
<LjL> i think it's actually a felony if you want to be precise
<LjL> incitazione a delinquere, incitation to commit a crime, whatever you'd call it in english
<programmer> LjL: the "locale" command says en_IN
<rysiek|pl> larson9999: aye, same here. well, I have only three things left on my "MakeDapperWork" checklist, so it's not *that* bad :0
<rysiek|pl> :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: good point
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> programmer, Hobbsee: by the way, why does *my* "locale" say i'm using en_AU.UTF-8? what have you done to my system hobbsee? ;-P
<Hobbsee> LjL: no idea.  i've done nothing at all w.r.t locales :P
<LjL> programmer: jokes aside, try setting those variables to en_US.UTF-8 , and try compiling... don't worry, they will revert to the previous values anyway
<larson9999> rysiek|pl: but really, if you have a good idea of your normal customizations, i really think installing from scratch is just about as fast as upgrading.  plus i found that if i go ahead and burn and install cd for myself, i comes in handing when friends see my cool, free system and one me to help them install it on their system.
<programmer> LjL:thanks i'll try and see
<rysiek|pl> larson9999: good point. although I just like to be able to tell: "I have just upgraded my system from version A to version B - now, my friend, just *try* to do the same with WinXP and Vista!" :)
<LjL> programmer: i think you can type "export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8; export LANG=en_US.UTF-8; export LANGUAGE=en_US:en"
<LjL> programmer: that should set them all
<larson9999> rysiek|pl: plus if there are issues, you're not constantly thinking it's due to something wrong with the upgrade process.
<rysiek|pl> larson9999: this system is originally Hoary, upgraded to Breezy (no problems then) and now - to Dapper
<rysiek|pl> larson9999: another good point. two more machines to be upgraded, so it's worth considering
<larson9999> rysiek|pl: well, i'm happily off of windows for good for some time now(personal life) but i upgraded iirc from windows 3.1 to win95 to win98 to xp.  not sure about 3.1 to 95 though.
<rysiek|pl> larson9999: "upgraded" and not "installed from scratch"?..
<larson9999> rysiek|pl: but there is some satisfaction in bragging about those kinds of things.  but i'm just not into the whole '3 million uptime days' thing.  i turn my system off nightly.
<rysiek|pl> I've got a system that acts as a server, so the "3M uptime days" is just the way it *should* work. my own desktop goes down every night, too
<rysiek|pl> , though
<larson9999> rysiek|pl: yep.  there was a machine change in there between 95 and 98 but i kept the install on the same hd.  i'm guessing with the M$ licensing crap, that might be hard to do from xp to vista
<nelson__> join
<nelson__> #join
<rysiek|pl> brb
<Harmental> how do u set up a webcam??
<programmer_> LjL: i set them as u said and recompiled, but the error message shows the same i.e., "hello.cpp:4: error: i does not name a type" when i use the locale command it says en_US.UTF-8
<larson9999> is there a
<larson9999> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LjL> programmer_: well at least it's not giving you a bunch of \escaped charcodes =)
<programmer_> LjL: yes :)
<Harmental> thnx
<programmer_> LjL: is there any way
<LjL> programmer_ i don't really know, i just get test.cpp:4: error: i does not name a type
<nixternal> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<dek_aik> Help...why there is a "34"  if i put "man:something" in konqueror? ..is it relating to encoding? my encoding is set to automatic detection--semi automatic
<Harmental> should I use easycam or easycam2???
<dek_aik> for example it is supposed to be "device" but it shows "34"device"34"
<dek_aik> anybody?
<slow-motion> brb
<dek_aik> hallo?
<haffe> Hello. I would like to switch from ubuntu-desktop to kubuntu-desktop. Apt-getting kubuntu-desktop is simple enough, but I want to remove all of ubuntu-desktop.
<LjL> haffe: it's not too easy
<LjL> haffe: you can remove libgnome, but some stuff might be left around
<dek_aik> LjL: can you help me with my problem?
<programmer_> How can i see the laptop battery charge left with a command?
<Hawkwind> dek_aik: What problem ?  State your question and most anyone might be able to help
<dek_aik> Help...why there is a '34'  if i put "man:something" in konqueror?
<larson9999> LjL: maybe i'm not so comfortable compiling... this glut configure error with screenkast is killing me :)
<dek_aik> for example it is supposed to be "device" but it shows '34'device'34'
<programmer_> Also i'm asking my problem again,on my kubuntu system i gets displayed as  i and also while viewing man pages some characters aren't displayed correctly.
<dek_aik> programmer_: i guess my problem is similar to your
<programmer_> dek_aik: did u any try any solutions
<dek_aik> programmer_: i try to change the konqueror menu view-encoding to manual and try every option from western to utf8..no result
<LjL> larson9999: well when configure scripts are broken...
<LjL> larson9999: try auto-apt perhaps
<abattoir> programmer_: 'acpi' should show you info about your laptop's battery/ies
<larson9999> LjL: the configure script is borken?
<LjL> larson9999: i don't know, i've just seen lots of broken configure scripts
<larson9999> LjL: thanks for the vote of confidence but it's probably due to me being a moron
<larson9999> i like to blame myself first.
<larson9999> LjL: seems to be a glut issue that's known but i still can't find the fix for.
<larson9999> give me a year or two and i'm sure i can figure it out.
<LjL> larson9999: gee, that thing depends on, like, every library known to man
<larson9999> the configure error is glutInit not found install glut.
<larson9999> of course i think i already have glut installed
<LjL> i'm still at libavcodec :)
<rosa> i am at ttf-devanagari-fonts !!!
<LjL> i hope it's not screenkast that requires *that* :-P
<LjL> though i think that's a package i actually have
<LjL> ok i'm at glut
<LjL> larson9999: are you talking about libinstrudeo or screenkast? 'cause with libinstrudeo i installed glutg3-dev and it was happy
<larson9999> LjL: lol what are you installing?
<larson9999> LjL: thanks but you didn't need to go through the trouble.
<LjL> i've just got nothing real to do
<larson9999> LjL: screenkast
<LjL> ah so you got libinstrudeo compiled already
<trident523> *chough* I left my IRC on? Oh well.
<larson9999> i got libinstrudeo installed.  i think i had to install about 20 apps for it.  or so it seemed
<LjL> possibly more
<LjL> if it asks me for one more library i'm going to install OS/2 =)
<larson9999> and then about 3 or 4 before i got to the glut issue
<LjL> glibmm? GLIBMM? no it must be kidding me
<larson9999> i wonder if you installed the screenkast 1.1 if apt-get would install the dependencies and then you could compile the new version and hopefully most of the dependencies wouldn't have changed?
<LjL> larson9999: uh... there'a a screenkast in the reps?
<Harmental> general question for all latex lovers out there.....
<larson9999> i thought i saw .1.1 but it doesn't have the features i want
<Harmental> what is your tool for latexing?
<LjL> !info screenkast
<ubotu> Package screenkast does not exist in dapper
<LjL> unless it goes by some weird name...
<larson9999> LjL: oh guess i'm wrong.  lemme see if i can find where i saw that.
<larson9999> LjL: ok. not there.
<LjL> WHAT THE HECK did checkinstall just do
<LjL> i don't have sudo access anymore
<h3sp4wn> LjL: checkinstall always breaks stuff
<LjL> not *this* kind of way, last time i tried
<LjL> some of my KDE applets have disappeared, i don't have access to sudo *or* permissions to read from the screenkast directory... and then hell knows what
<LjL> actually, i have a "permission denied" on my entire home
<larson9999> LjL: that doesn't sound good
<LjL> on the entire *disk*
<LjL> ok, i can't even enter a new shell
<LjL> ... or login in any way
<larson9999> let me remove checkinstall
<LjL> larson9999: mind you, i did something that's probably unadviceable with it (but still..)
<LjL> larson9999: i run "sudo checkinstall", but then realized i hadn't run "make" at all, so ctrl+c'ed, and now system's 100% broken
<larson9999> LjL: checkinstall warning on next release: playing russian roulette with this may be fatal... or worse.
<LjL> let's see if i can at least reach the pastebin and record what has happened
<LjL> heck it's not even fatal with *apt-get*, most of the times
<larson9999> control c ing while sudo has caused me some pain in the past
<LjL> An error occurred while loading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/:
<LjL> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Permission denied.
<LjL> ok, so no pastebin
<LjL> larson9999: can you make me a favor? if you join some channel, say #ljl, and i'll paste my shell log, so you can put it into the pastebin
<larson9999> sure
<larson9999> i'm there
<LjL> ok, i suppose my IRC client won't allow me to type anything for a while, while i'm pasting
<LjL> i'm starting
<kurzweil4> hello, ..I need to resize my main partition, but when I installed Kubuntu it put the swap partition at the end instead of the beginning ....I can't move it because it is in use ...how do I take it out of use so I can move it?
<LjL> hell
<LjL> why didn't Konversation's flood protection work *just* the one time i really needed it
<LjL> larson9999: i'm on windows from another computer, can't reconnect from my Ubuntu box, it doesn't resolve hostnames anymore
<Cntryboy> Anyone know of a site where I can go download free awesome screen savers?
<larson9999> LjL: i'm assuming that little bit won't help any
<LjL> i'll try if i can connect using freenode's IP address
<larson9999> how many people does it take to install screenkast?
<Lynoure> Cntryboy: what kind you conside awesome? the repos already contain a bunch
<larson9999> let's ask the owl. he knows everything
<Cntryboy> lynoure: Maybe but I can't preview them so I have no idea what they are
<larson9999> maybe hawkwind can include screenkast in his new awesome ubuntu repository
<Cntryboy> lynoure: and the ones that came with kubuntu are plain terrible
<Cntryboy> ubuntu gnome has some cool ones
<Lynoure> Cntryboy: what kind do you usually like?
<Cntryboy> gl type
<Cntryboy> something that doesn't look made with little dots lol, something worth looking at
<LjL-Ubuntu> larson9999: blargh, i can't even re-activate Konversation's flood protection... i can't access Konv's settings, they're all grayed out =)
<LjL-Ubuntu> it's like i'm the "nobody" user
<Cntryboy> anyway to put in ubuntu cd and pull them off of it?
<Lynoure> Cntryboy: I'm prolly the worst person ever to point you to some, as in my world it's either black screen or RSS feed aggregator, and haven't found a nice latter one :) But let me check
<Cntryboy> ok
<Cntryboy> wish someone knew of a site where I could preview them, 2.1KB dialup here
<Cntryboy> lol
<Cntryboy> either that or know how to pull them off of gnomes ubuntu disc for this kubuntu
<larson9999> LjL: oh boy.
<larson9999> you can't just list the ubuntu cd as a source?
<abattoir> Cntryboy: kde-look.org ?
<LjL-Ubuntu> larson9999: at least i *hope* i'm "just" something like the nobody user, because the other option is most of my files being deleted... >:  though i don't think that could actually happen in such a short time
<abattoir> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=30
<larson9999> LjL: why would check install delete anything?  or do anything distrctive?  seems like it should just be 'checking' stuff?
<larson9999> or does is actually 'do' stuff
<java> my wireless card (linksys) shows up as interface = wlan0, however the wiki states it should show up as auth0.. should this be a problem
<Cntryboy> abattoir: thx
<Hobbsee> LjL-Ubuntu: ubotu has access control now, FYI
<Cntryboy> let me look through them
<LjL-Ubuntu> hobbsee: i know, but i've always had access to it, it's just that right now i'm having a few problems
<grizzly> IS it necessary to install xgl for compiz? ?
<grizzly> Or am i confused
<Cntryboy_> how can I kill my cntryboy id so I can use it?
<programmer> how can i start ubuntu in console mode?
<larson9999> holly smokes! all the different glut stuff is confusing
<Cntryboy_> abattoir: what is this fix, and do I need it 3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2_FIX
<Cntryboy_> was on the screensaver site u sent me to
<abattoir> Cntryboy: last i heard, there was a bug in the KDE 3.5.3 packages related to that... do you have 3.5.3?
<slow-motion> brb
<larson9999> how to you find the file names that are in a given package?
<Cntryboy_> abattoir: not sure how can I see?
<larson9999> like i want to know which package has foo.h?
<Cntryboy_> I might have 3.5.2
<Cntryboy_> but not sure
<abattoir> Cntryboy: in any KDE app, Help-> About KDE
<Cntryboy_> 3.5.2
<Cntryboy_> so I dont need it then right
<programmer> how can i start ubuntu in console mode?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: dpkg -S foo.h (if you install kde-devel you get most of the kde stuff)
<abattoir> Cntryboy: then i guess it doesnt pertain to you. :)
<Tonren> Hey all, I'm having trouble getting a Theme I downloaded to work with QtCurve.  Has anyone had this trouble before?
<LjL-Ubuntu> larson9999: you can use apt-file or auto-apt
<LjL-Ubuntu> !auto-apt
<ubotu> I know nothing about auto-apt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LjL-Ubuntu> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you in which package you can find the files you look for. sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<LjL-Ubuntu> !info auto-apt
<ubotu> auto-apt: package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 216 kB
<LjL-Ubuntu> larson9999: you need to "sudo auto-apt update" (or same with apt-file) before you can use them
<LjL-Ubuntu> larson9999: i'll try a DCC to you and pasting my log there, if you don't mind
<larson9999> sure will my dcc work? i haven't dccd since the 90's
<LjL-Ubuntu> larson9999: who knows. i'm behind an ISP NAT, as well, so i really don't know - haven't used DCC since long, either
<Cntryboy_> anyone know how to kill nicknames that are lagging behind
<Cntryboy_> my cntryboy id is still here
<abattoir> Cntryboy_: /msg nickserv ghost username password
<Cntryboy_> thx ya
<LjL> larson9999: getting anything?
<Cntryboy> not sure what cuases them to lag behind
<larson9999> LjL: it aborted
<LjL> larson9999: ok can you try DCCing me yourself?
<larson9999> LjL: it errors before i get a chance to click it
<LjL> larson9999: [16:45]  [Error]  Connection broken, error code 15.
<LjL> pff
<DammitCoetzee> you know what. every single ubuntu distribution needs an expert configuration setting
<DammitCoetzee> where all the stupifdified menus
<DammitCoetzee> are normal
<DammitCoetzee> so i dont have to keep undumbing kde
<sanpsedo> people from france?
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sanpsedo> ok merci
<larson9999> LjL: i don't have apt-file
<h3sp4wn> DammitCoetzee: Just use kcontrol (instead of system settings)
<LjL> larson9999: i know but it's in the repos
<larson9999> LjL: apt-get says it isn't
<DammitCoetzee> yea...
<DammitCoetzee> i do
<DammitCoetzee> but still
<DammitCoetzee> its a pain
<LjL> larson9999: it's in universe i guess
<LjL> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<DammitCoetzee> since ubuntu is my first linux distro that i use veryday
<DammitCoetzee> so i keep finding where other people have this control over their system
<larson9999> LjL: type-o
<DammitCoetzee> but its gone
<DammitCoetzee> in ubuntu based systems
<LjL> i need to go now, will leave the computer on so hopefully i can find a way to paste my shell history later
<fred> DammitCoetzee: so it is likely your source.list which is 'bugged'
<DammitCoetzee> ....
<DammitCoetzee> doubtful
<larson9999> LjL: have no other way to get that info? email, or removable media you can access?
<larson9999> camera to potograph it and send from windows?
<fred> DammitCoetzee: ok, this is unniverse which is bugged then :) and only for you, what a bummer ? :)
<DammitCoetzee> ? i dont think you understand me all the way...
<fred> i guess :)
<LjL> larson9999: i can't access anything
<LjL> larson9999: tried camera, but my hands are too shaky
<DammitCoetzee> im just saying there should be a ubuntu-kde or ubuntu-gnome setting and then there should be a default kde or gnome setting
<LjL> later
<larson9999> LjL: coffee jitters or are you just getting old like me?
<fred> DammitCoetzee: rereading the log, and you are correct, i mixed you and some question about apt-get. sorry :)
<DammitCoetzee> fred: no problems
<DammitCoetzee> but yea, is what i'm suggesting even possible?
<fred> well if you are willing to maintain such configuration, i guess ubuntu will be ok to include it
<fred> but clearly ubuntu has a policy of being easy to use for the beginner, which implies to do predefined choices tune for them
<Lord_Athur> I have win xp and kubuntu drapper on this computer, but windows dowsn't start. After I choose win with grub, windows isn't loaded, what could it be?
<fred> Lord_Athur: did window used to start thru your grub, and stopped ?
<fred> Lord_Athur: or it never started up from your grub ?
<slow-motion> re
<Lord_Athur> It always starts with grub, the problem ocurred today :(. Grub showed some information (makedefault, system fat...) and then the screen didn't change
<larson9999> errr, do i want GLUT, freeglut, or openglut?
<fred> Lord_Athur: what have you done since yesterday ? reinstall/upgraded ubuntu ?
<Lord_Athur> mmm let me think, I made the computer work all night downloading a distro.
<bimbocircus> is there any program that cant test hardware in linux, like my hard drive?
<fred> Lord_Athur: ok my guess is that grub got 'reinstalled' somehow and the parameter to get window started got crushed
<fred> Lord_Athur: so the window is still there but wont boot
<Lord_Athur> so, what do i do?
<Lord_Athur> do I resintall grub?
<fred> and no i dunno how to restore it, but i know it is possible, not that bad already:)
<fred> you may look for doc about how to get a dual boot with window
<fred> they likely contain this info
<h3sp4wn> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<anacaona> hello
<anacaona> i use konqueror to rip ogg files from cds
<bbw> Hi all
<anacaona> i'd like to know where to change the rip settings
<fred> anacaona: go to the montain and play djembe for me
* fred misses montreal
<bbw> Do someone now about quake 4 i have sound problems , sound is not good ,
<Lord_Athur> thanks all
<Lord_Athur> I'm having another problem, this time it's with the printer.
<Lord_Athur> I'v to leave, bye all
<ranunculoid> Hi i'm trying to install a program and it just failed on the ./configure bit. It failed before because I didn't have a compiler so I installed gcc just there. Here's the error: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". How can I fix this? What package do I need?
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: build-essential
<ranunculoid> Thanks
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: the program you are trying to install will have README INSTALL or somesuch file maybe in doc/ find out what it needs from there
<larson9999> LjL: got it all fixed?
<bimbocircus> i need to reinstall xp on this box, is there a simple way to get linux grub back?
<bimbocircus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<larson9999> anyone know hoat i do to fix this?  i have the glut dev package installed.  checking for glutInit in -lglut... no
<larson9999> configure: error: *** glut missing - please install glut development package ***
<bimbocircus> is this supposed to work, i thought i tried it once and had big problems
<kurzweil4> is it impossible to unmount /dev/hda1 while in KDE?
<anacaona> fred: former montrealer?
<ranunculoid> Ok. The ./configure bit got a bit further this time. Now it says "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" Which once again gives me no clue as to what package I need to install to fix it. Any ideas guys?
<larson9999> i don't really understand this about ubuntu.  but when i look at the glut.h that's posted on the net, there are all sorts of things in there.  including glutInit.  but on my system there are just about a dozen lines and most are comments
<Tonren> Hey guys, I know I have qt installed, but I'm getting this error when I try to ./configure a theme from kde-look.org:
<Tonren> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<Tonren> What gives?
<DammitCoetzee> fred: sorry i had to go eat. but yes ubuntu should be easy for the begginner. It should also be easy for the begginning linux user. and having to spend 4 hours to get something somewhat near to kde was not what i wanted to do
<fred> anacaona: yep and i miss it. especially when i have dull sunday and think about how much fun it would be to be now playing djembe :)
<DammitCoetzee> im just saying. that including all the default konqueror profiles and kcontrol and such as an option. shouldnt be that hard...
<fred> DammitCoetzee: i dunno, but i do know that kubuntu team is very open and welcome new people :)
<kris_> hi
<anacaona> fred: where are you now?
<fred> anacaona: paris
<anacaona> fred: well, i hear it ain't that bad, either.
<fred> anacaona: ok lets switch then :)
<anacaona> fred: there's only one place i'm leaving montreal for, and that's haiti.
<anacaona> fred: though i would accept bahia as a second choice
<fred> haiti is peacefull nowadays ?
<anacaona> fred: or a medium-sized town in cuba
<kurzweil4> how do I resize the partition that Kubuntu is installed on?
<anacaona> haiti - no, not really.
<h3sp4wn> Is cuba good for cigars and gambling ?
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> I installed kubuntu, but it seems konqueror is not able to show any jpegs
<Goliath23> whats wrong?
<DammitCoetzee> fred: i would make a package as such if i had any clue where to begin
<mister_roboto> has anyone here had problems shutting down recently? my laptop, completely up-to-date dapper, won't shut down any longer via logout/turn off computer.
<Tommy2k4> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Tommy2k4> i get that error twice every time i open something from konsole, what does it mean
<berni> Hallo, wird hier deustsch gesprochen?
<Archie_Tooth> nein, nur Englisch
<berni> schade ;)
<Cntryboy> anyone use xwinwrap
<berni> can anybody say how to update aegis-virus-scanner?
<Cntryboy> Not sure why ppl want a virus scanner for linux, when viruses are not that common
<Cntryboy> but nope I read about it awhile back, seems okay.. But not sure why you feel u need one lol
<berni> Ok, thanks
<finchum> i have a support question regarding samba with kubuntu
<Archie_Tooth> berni - there is a #kubuntu-de on freenode
<larson9999> ppl need them to help cut down on the windows infections :)
<berni> danke ;)
<finchum> can someone offer me some help?
<larson9999> i'm sure that soon enough there will be viruses for distros that promote running as root
<rysiek|pl> finchum: just ask
<Cntryboy> larson9999: Only reason Id see to have one right now is to scan your windows mounts
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Which distro's run as root ?
<finchum> i log into kubuntu the regular way...i go to users and add myself as a "root" user
<finchum> i then go to samba to add a share and it says to login as administrator...i put in the password but everything stays grayed out
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i think that was linspire i read that in.  i could be wrong but one of those targeting the windows convert.  the guy who created even gives this big spiel about how it's ok because thats what we didn't in windows
<finchum> i try wrong passwords and it doesn't accept them...if i put in the one i used to log in initially, it accepts it, but everything remains inaccessible
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Maybe that is true I have never run linspire
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: s#didn't#did in#
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i saw that about 6 months or so ago when i was checking out new distros.  couldn't believe i was reading it
<Cntryboy> So, no one here uses xgl and uses xwinwrap?
<finchum> how do i login as administrator from within samba?
<h3sp4wn> finchum: adminstrator ?
<h3sp4wn> finchum: As far as I know samba doesn't use an account called administrator
<finchum> i can't change anything without it
<finchum> it demands that i "login as administrator to make changes"
<finchum> so i click it, type my password, and everything remains greyed out
<ajay> which file i gotta apt-get to get mp3 support in amaroK
<Goop2> heyaz
<Goop2> I need some help with booting :\
<Archie_Tooth> ajay:  libxine-extracodecs - you may need to add the multiverse repository first.
<Goop2> I reset Windows-eXPee after putting backup stuff on Kubuntu, but now I cant get to the stuff :\
<Verslype> Is there any word on fixing the libxine/amarok demux bug?
<ajay> thx Archie_Tooth
<slow-motion> re
<coretti> salve
<larson9999> i found a post from a guy who says he 'apt-get install build-essential x-window-system-dev'  but i don't see  x-window-system-dev in the repos.  when i search on x-window nothing that comes up has a 'dev' on it.  is there such a package?
<coretti> c' qualche italiano
<coretti> ?
<coretti> qualcuno parla italiano?
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abattoir> coretti: ^^^^^^^
<Kwukki> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Goop2> I have a Panic Button on Windows :D
<abattoir> Goop2: the 'Start' button? ;)
<Goop2> no :P
<abattoir> Goop2: or is it the "Power On" button?
<abattoir> that's where all the troubles start :P
<Goop2> I have a dock, with a big red button that says PANIC
<abattoir> what does it do? reboot to linux?
<Goop2> nuthin
<Goop2> cause windows is too stupid to know how bad it is xD
<abattoir> Goop2: poor thing, dont blame it, blame its makers :P
<barneyR> I have a lucent internal modem, dials out ok, connects and then hangs up after 30 seconds. I also have Mepis 3.4.3 where the modem works fine. Can I copy dialup files from Mepis and use them in Kubuntu?
<knapper> hmm ktorrent is cheesed. It wont start a download for anything, yet azureus will.
<Goop2> on windows I like azureus more
<knapper> Is there a command to refresh the kmenu?
<Goop2> how would I go about installing GRUB from a live Breezy disk?
<teelittle> i think, grub-install should do it...
<teelittle> don't know if it's included in the live disk; can you check?
<teelittle> <searching for his notes>
<Goop2> would I do that in konsole?
<teelittle> goop2: yes. no icons, no windows ;-)
<teelittle> Goop2: try the following (you need to be root): grub-install /dev/hda
<teelittle> (assuming you want to install grub in the the boot sector of your first IDE hard disk...)
<Goop2> teelittle: Kubuntu is on hdb (I think) would this still be the right thing?
<teelittle> Your system boots from the disk that is configured in the BIOS setup.
<Goop2> ok, Ill try it then :D
<jontec> I'm having trouble with java.
<teelittle> goop2: what do you have on the other disk? A second OS=
<Goop2> the first OS is Windows-eXPee
<Goop2> :P
<Goop2> then on a second HD I have Kubuntu
<slow-motion> bbl
<teelittle> goop2: then you need to configure grub for loading Kubuntu or WinXP in the second step
<teelittle> don't know if grub sees this itself... how is Kubuntu booted till now?
<jontec> What is the copy command in Konsole? Someone, anyone? I also need the delete as well.
<Goop2> Originaly I used GRUB, but then I had to reset Windows because of malware, and Im on a live disk now
<teelittle> @jontec: "cp" for copy, "rm" for remove/delete
<teelittle> goop2: OK then, I think you need to install grub to /dev/hda because your BIOS might be preset so (you can change that anyway).
<Goop2> oops
<Goop2> ---/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<rikhard> hi all
<larson9999> i install windows on my second hd, then install linux on the first.  that way grub is on the the first and if i ever need to, i have the windows boot loader on the 2nd.
<Goop2> I have backup files on linux :\
<teelittle> goop2: what is that mapper?
<rikhard> may i ask something?
<teelittle> goop2: did you have grub installed before your WinXP crashed?
<teelittle> @rikhard: go, ask!
<Goop2> teelittle: I.... I dont know :\ Thats what it said when I typed "grub-install /dev/hda"
<rikhard> i'm unable to see the icons on the task switcher
<rikhard> does anyone know why?
<larson9999> anyone here check out captorials.com?
<teelittle> @rikhard: task switcher is what comes up when you press ALT-TAB?
<rikhard> yes
<rikhard> i can't see what apps are running
<teelittle> @rikhard: sorry, no idea :-(
<rikhard> i can swith among apps
<teelittle> @rikhard: but you DO have apps running on the active virtual desktop?
<rikhard> but can't see them
<rikhard> yes :-)
<teelittle> @goop2: maybe you need to be on a "clean" system? Can it be because of the "live" status of your running system?
<jontec_> I need the copy/paste and delete commands for Konsole? A location of all the commands might me nice too?
<rikhard> live??
<rikhard> i just installed kubuntu
<teelittle> @rikhard: that's another thing, not your issue ;-)
<rikhard> it was working but not now
<Goop2> teelittle: Im not realy sure how I would do that.. is there a boot disk I can get somewhere?
<rikhard> ohhh sorry
<teelittle> @goop2: I once created a boot disk to boot to the REAL grub console (it does have a shell-like thing!)
<teelittle> @rikhard: sorry, really no idea...
<teelittle> @goop2: it worked like the following (having the grub-files installed on my harddisk):
<Goop2> teelittle: It seems you can only make one on a Linux system, and I cant get it to compile :\
<teelittle> dd if=/usr/share/grub/i386-pc/stage1 of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 count=1
<teelittle> dd if=/usr/share/grub/i386-pc/stage2 of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 seek=1
<rikhard> ok thanks
<rikhard> i'm googling but can 't find a clue
<teelittle> after that, you have a grub Command Line Interface when booting from that floppy disk...
<teelittle> @rikhard: it's hard to find a clue if you have such an unspecific problem: no error messages, no idea what was changed before, no connection to a single application...
<Goop2> uh... do I put that in konsole or..... O_o
<Zoolie> hi all
<Zoolie> is there any way to remove the tab from chatwindow in kopete?
<teelittle> @goop2: these things don't touch your harddisk, they just write on the floppy disk. So no danger (if typed correctly)
<Goop2> now the only problem is finding a floppy >.<
<teelittle> goop2: first check if the grub stage1/2 files are in the positions my commands need them!
<mikearthur> what would be the best way of stripping a file extension from a string, in Bash?
<jontec_> I need the copy, paste and delete commands for Konsole.
<macd> jontec_:  try right clicking.
<Zoolie> is there any way to remove the tab from chatwindow in kopete?
<jontec_> I mean the actual like copy directory commands... not pasting information into Konsole
<jontec_> Let me explain my situation
<macd> you need to move files?
<jontec_> I'm trying to install the plugin for java in Firefox
<brandon_> is amsn in the repos?
<jontec_> I have the .so file and I ned to move it, yes.
<macd> copy = cp  move = mv delete = rm
<jontec_> However, I already have a symbolic link in the folder that I need to copy, and I cannot delete the link to paste the actual file from Konqueror
<jontec_> Thanks
<macd> remove the symbolic link first.
<Goop2> teelittle: it says "The file or folder file:///usr/share/grub does not exist." :(
<macd> brandon_: try 'apt-cache search amsn'
<teelittle> @goop2: can you search for "grub/i386-pc/stage1"?
<brandon_> macd: i'm saying it's not here, but it hought it was in the repos
<jontec_> does the symbolic link have a file name?
<macd> brandon_: its in universe.
<abattoir> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<macd> jontec_: no since its just a link, issue 'rm symboliclink'
<macd> just verify your delteing the link itself not the target.
<teelittle> @goop2: found it myself - the files might be in /lib/grub/i386-pc
<teelittle> @goop2: do you have them there=
<Goop2> Ill take a look
<jontec_> Okay, the link is in the '/usr/lib/firefox/plugins' directory so the command I write should be "rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins" but how does it know which symbolic linke?
<jontec_> link*
<Goop2> although that search didnt find anything :\
<Goop2> theres files in that diretory :D
<Goop2> or whatever you would call it O_o
<teelittle> @goop2: i would say, there is the files needed in that directory, yes. You should be able to make a grub boot disk and go on from there
<Goop2> can I use a CDRW instead of a floppy?
<macd> jontec_: if you issue 'ls -al' within that directory it will become very clear what you need to download.
<teelittle> @jontec: a symbolic link is a type of file, so you delete that file: rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/<filename>
<macd> delete rather*
<brandon_> amsn is supposed to be in universe, but i can't install it
<jontec_> gotcha, I got rid of it.
<arkygeek> how do i get to the power management for my laptop? I dont see it in the control ceter
<teelittle> @goop2: it's different from creating a bootable floppy disk, as far as I know...
<jontec_> but now I cannot paste the file I needed through Konqueror, should I use Konsole?
<Goop2> teelittle: alright Ill uh... Ill see if I can find a floppy then
<unix_infidel> jontec_: its just as easy to do with konsole
<teelittle> @goop2: I have hundreds of disks here, but didn't have a floppy drive for the last three years... that was worse!
<Goop2> hehe
<jontec_> okay, the file is there, thank you!
<Goop2> sounds like hell :P
<jontec_> I just have to see if java actually runs now that it's there
<gatekeeper> arkygeek: have you been into system settings?
* unix_infidel hasnt had a floppy since....1999
<macd> brandon_:  do you have the universe repos in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<brandon_> macd: yes
<Goop2> even if floppies are way outdated, they do come in very hand sometimes :)
<gatekeeper> brandon_: you can't have universe enabled
<teelittle> does anyone know how I get the complete texinfo manuals? - if I type "info grub-install", I only see the manpage :-(
<brandon_> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
* teelittle agrees
<gatekeeper> teelittle: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=grub+manual&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:unofficial
<arkygeek> gatekeeper: i dont see system settings - where do i find that?
<macd> brandon_: I just tried to install amsn, it is in the repos.
<teelittle> thanks! - but there must also be a way to get the texinfo stuff locally. Missing package?
<brandon_> macd: well, i went to the site directly and grabbed the package, so it's there
<brandon_> not sure what was stopping it
<gatekeeper> brandon_: what do you get with apt-cache search amsn?
<macd> teelittle: tried installing grub-doc ?
<brandon_> gatekeeper: it says it's there
<brandon_> so does adept
<brandon_> but it wouldn't install it
<gatekeeper> arkygeek: press your K button and it is in that menu
<gatekeeper> brandon_:  sudo apt-get install amsn
<brandon_> gatekeeper: i ain't no rookie
<gatekeeper> brandon_: what is the error?
<brandon_> no installation candidate
<arkygeek> gatekeeper: dont see it sorry
<teelittle> @macd: sounds good - i'll check that
<macd> brandon_: I assume you ran apt-get update first?
<brandon_> macd: sure did
<macd> wierd, could be a issue with your combintation of apt repo list.
<h3sp4wn> 0.95-1 0 500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages - amsn is there
<macd> as it works fine for me on dapper.
<teelittle> @macd: thanks, that helped!
<brandon_> h3sp4wn: actually, 95-2 is there
<h3sp4wn> brandon_: That probably means there is a security problem with it you need dapper-security multiverse universe main restricted
<brandon_> h3sp4wn: already there
<brandon_> i used the source-o-matic site
<rikhard> i found out, can't be focus striclty under focus
<teelittle> @rikhard: can you explain that?
<rikhard> my alt+tab problem
<teelittle> I remember - but what's the solution/explanation?
<h3sp4wn> brandon_: You are using an unofficial repository then
<rikhard> on focus policy, can't be on stricly under mouse foxus
<brandon_> h3sp4wn: so what?
<rikhard> mouse focus
<h3sp4wn> brandon_: So remove them or you can't expect anyone to help you fix it
<brandon_> if source-o-matic doesn't work, then ubuntu should stop recommending it
<serenity_> my wlan works, but why do i have to discover it everytime when i restarted kubuntu? DHCP is on
<brandon_> in thier official wiki
<knapper> where is the xmodmap file located?
<Goop2-Away> teelittle: I found something, but its too big to fit in my computer =P
<knapper> home/user?
<teelittle> @goop2: har-har :-))) if you fold it twice, it might fit!
<Goop2> hehe
<teelittle> @rikhard: so what would I have to do to see the same problem you had? Put the mouse somewhere? Change any settings?
* teelittle welcomes ingens
<Goop2> it looks like it was invented by the same guy who invented the wheel xD
<rikhard> mouse+right+button -> configure window behaviour -> focus -> policy
<teelittle> @mikearthur: do you still have that problem (best way of stripping a file extension from a string, in Bash)?
<rikhard> than if you choose the wrong one, the menu entry n1 on navigation, turns off
<mikearthur> teelittle: got it, thanks
<Goop2> teelittle: can I take a game off a floppy and put it on CD without messing it up?
<teelittle> @goop2: now we are going the long way to rome ;-) I would make an exact copy using dd
<teelittle> @goop2: but that might mess up the copy protection, if any
* unix_infidel wonders why he's putting a @ in front of the nick.
<unix_infidel> these people arent opped.
<teelittle> thought it is a way of telling: I address you (message _at_)
<talljon84> afternoon all'
<teelittle> but seems it's common to just put a colon after the nick?
<teelittle> talljon84: good evening *g*
<Goop2> @teelittle: I normaly do both :P
<talljon84> Does anyone know if it's the kdesdk package that provides the kde header files?
<teelittle> rikhard: thanks, I found it and now understand the issue!
<teelittle> unix-infidel: so ops are indicated by an @ in front of the nick?
<teelittle> goop2: so, what about our floppy for grub now?
<unix_infidel> on my client anyway.
<unix_infidel> teelittle: what client are you using
<unix_infidel> ?
<teelittle> Konversation (I'm new to IRC)
<Goop2> teelittle: Im not realy sure if it has any protection system.. I think its just a peice of paper with some symbols, but Im not sure
<david__> Hallo
<unix_infidel> teelittle: try using tab completion.  EG: unix<press-tab>
<Goop2> teelittle: Im not sure I wanna risk it :\
* myriams is away: Away at the moment
<unix_infidel> that way it makes it easier for you and the nick gets highlighted on the recipients client.
<teelittle> unix_infidel: wow, great tip! Thanx :-)))
<unix_infidel> teelittle: just remember there's no tab completion IRL.  Eg: the hot girl at the coffee house who's name you cant remember :P
<teelittle> Goop2: then try installing it to the boot sector of the second hd and configure your BIOS to boot from that drive
<teelittle> unix_infidel: OK, I'll always note girls' names out of cyber space :)
<teelittle> Goop2: oops, forgot that it doesn't do installing to hard drive...
<Goop2> teelittle: Im not sure where that is.. hdc maybe? I tried hdb and it didnt do anything
<Goop2> oh
<teelittle> Goop2: let me think...
<rikhard> ok bye and thks
<Goop2> I could use a chocolate banana smoothie O_o
<blahh> Anyone know how to get glmatrix screen saver?
<teelittle> Goop2: you could use grub itself :-)
<teelittle> type grub!
<unix_infidel> blahh: glmatrix?
<Goop2> k3w1 :D
<teelittle> Goop2: see? there's the CLI
<blahh> it's a screen saver
<unix_infidel> blahh: cmatrix not good enough?
<blahh> I tried installing rss-glx with screensaver pack, but it's not in it
<blahh> cmatrix isn't listed in my xscreensavers
<Goop2> teelittle: shweet!!
<Goop2> :P
<unix_infidel> blahh: of course not...its a command line app.
<unix_infidel> its not a screensaver...issue it at cli.
<blahh> well I know
<blahh> I want a screen saver though
<unix_infidel> heh, glmatrix doesnt even have DPMS.
<blahh> that looks like glmatrix
<blahh> dpms?
<unix_infidel> energy saving.
<unix_infidel> i like to save the wales and stuff.
<teelittle> Goop2: do you have a /boot directory on your linux root drive?
<blahh> but it looks better than cmatrix
<blahh> bigger letters
<unix_infidel> blahh: good.
* teelittle applaudes to unix_infidel
<Goop2> teelittle: I think so
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! guys..
<blahh> any idea unix_infidel
<teelittle> Goop2: check for "stage1/2" files there
<unix_infidel> blahh: you're compiling glmatrix?
<serenity__> why does my wlan don't connect on startup? DHCP is on
<serenity__> why does my wlan don't connect on startup? DHCP is on
<blahh> nooo, I want to download the binary. I downloaded rss-glx in hopes it would have that screen saver but it doesn't
<Goop2> teelittle: on the Hard Drive? I cant get to that. I dont see that file on the CD either
<blahh> in gnome glmatrix is part of xscreen savers kubuntu folk have to dl it
<unix_infidel> blahh: what video card do you have?
<teelittle> Goop2: then mount it - just to be sure you have a /boot/grub directory
<unix_infidel> blahh: are you getting any errors.
<teelittle> Goop2: for installation from the grub shell you don't need to have it mounted
<Goop2> teelittle: on the CD? I do have that
<menno_> hi! is it possible to make a copy of kubuntu to a harddiskpartition and install kubuntu this way on another partition?
<blahh> mm what does that hve to do with downloading glmatrix lol sorry im lost
<menno_> i can't get Kubuntu to install
<menno_> the cd stops soon after the first installation steps
<teelittle> Goop2: I would prefer the harddisk, because it has the grub menu configured the right way from the previous installation. So we could use that!
<andrea> #unplug
<blahh> unix_infidel: haha no, I just want to know where to download glmatrix xscreensaver for kubuntu is all
<Goop2> teelittle: I dont know how to get to that :\
<nixternal> anyone install screenkast?
<teelittle> Goop2: mkdir /mnt/second_hd
<nixternal> im having issues with glut dev packages...says i don't have them installed and i do... libglut3-dev
<teelittle> Goop2: mount /dev/hbd /mnt/second_hd
<nixternal> i actually have installed everything glut while i was at it
<teelittle> goop2: ls /mnt/second_hd/boot/grub
<teelittle> Goop2: what does it say?
<Goop2> teelittle: did you mean hdb?
<serenity__> why does my wlan don't connect on startup? DHCP is on
<teelittle> Goop2: cat /mnt/second_hd/boot/grub/menu.lst
<teelittle> Goop2: sorry, of course it's "hdb"
<teelittle> Goop2: do you see what we're doing?
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: Are you using network manager or just /etc/network/interfaces ?
<larson9999> nixternal: i'm having that problem too.  hope you solve it and tell me how :)
<serenity__> to connect i usenetwork manager...but earlier it worked without it
<nixternal> heh larson9999..im trying hard to do so
<larson9999> nixternal: i've gotten several errors depending on what i tried.  the main one said glutInit is missing please install the dev packaged
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: in /etc/network/interfaces wlan0 is set so dhcp
<Goop2> teelittle: Im not sure.. and I got stuck on that second line :\
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: auto wlan0 (put that in /etc/network/interfaces)
<nixternal> larson9999: i have everything dealing with the "glut" packages installed
<teelittle> Goop2: error message?
<nixternal> so, that isn't the issue..i don't htink it is looking inthe right place..im going to look at the configure file now
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: what will do this?
<teelittle> unix_infidel: what does an underscore at the end of a nick mean?
<larson9999> nixternal: i did one better... installed everything with g in it
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: ohhh....auto wlan is in /etc/network/interfaces
<larson9999> lol
<unix_infidel> teelittle: nothing.
<MehAdult> lol
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: it should be auto wlan0
<nixternal> hahaha
<unix_infidel> hey MehAdult
<MehAdult> unix_infidel: Sup
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: So it starts automatically on boot
<Goop2> teelittle: yeah, it cant find it
<larson9999> nixternal: what are you trying to install?
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: it's auto wlan0, but i don't start on boot
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: are you using wpa_supplicant ?
<teelittle> Goop2: do you have two hard drives or two partitions on one hard drive?
<nixternal> larson9999: EVERYTHING!@!!
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: I take it you are bringing it up using ifup wlan0 ?
<teelittle> Goop2: any SCSI devices?
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: no
<nixternal> i have all the denpendcies installed..i just get that stupid glut error
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: back in 2 seconds
<larson9999> nixternal: oh, i'm trying to install screenkast
<nixternal> me too
<Goop2> teelittle: Windows has 2 partitions I think, and on a seperate hard drive I have kubuntu
<larson9999> lol
<Goop2> teelittle: SCSI?
<teelittle> Goop2: OK, if you don't know it, you probably don't have it ;-)
<larson9999> nixternal: i saw just a couple references to the glutInit error but don't see any resolutions.  i posted to kubuntu forums
<Goop2> teelittle: works for me :P
<larson9999> nixternal: and on the screenkast site
<nixternal> i posted to sourcforge/screenkast page as well
<teelittle> Goop2: try mounting /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd ?
<Goop2> ok
<larson9999> nixternal: are you like me and find this glut thing confusing?  there's GLUT, freeglut, openglut, mesaglut... what's a girl to think?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> openglut, i don't know if itried that one yet 
* serenity__ is making coffee
<nixternal> i have the glut, freeglut, libglut (which should be the fix)
<larson9999> i've heard that gluttony was bad but never knew what that meant.  now, i know they were talking about glut
<Goop2> teelittle:neither work
<larson9999> nixternal: i wasn't even going into the libgluts
<teelittle> Goop2: I would like to know the output of:
<MehAdult> Who here uses amarok?
<teelittle> Goop2: mount /dev/hda <press TAB>
<MehAdult> It seems to me that it likes to lock up after a few songs.
<nixternal> larson9999: the fix is suppsoed to be =>      sudo apt-get install libglut3-dev
<larson9999> nixternal: i figured it had to do whit glut.h so i looke that up and found glut.h on the net.  there it had glutInit but the one we have doesn't.  something tells me the reason for that is key to the issue
<larson9999> nixternal: yeah, that's what i did first :)
<nixternal> actually..it is referring to glutInit
* nixternal searches
<larson9999> nixternal: yeah, the error message is.  but the glut.h we have doesn't have it.
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> thanks for pointing that out
<Goop2> teelittle: hda   hda1  hda2
<larson9999> nixternal: just like in real life.  i can point out the faults. just can't fix them
<nixternal> hehe
* teelittle thinks hard
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: this is my ezc/network/interfaces http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2243/
<slow-motion> re
<teelittle> Goop2: dmesg | grep hd | head
<teelittle> Goop2: what's the result?
<RicardoEduardo> DCC SEND FREENODE-MUST-END-TOR-ACCESS 0 0 0
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: Have you 4 network cards ?
<teelittle> Goop2: this should give you a clue about what drives you have
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: nope, just 2...the orther entries are made by default
<Kristophe> hi guys, ok it's not kubuntu specific, but... I know logtool for /var/log/messages, it's great to see logs in color... Do you know somethnig similar for squid / dansguardian logs?
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: Are you using wpa or wep or no encryption ?
<larson9999> ok, now nixternal and LjL is on the case. well LjL maybe not so much.  anyone else wanna take the 'install screenkast challenge?
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: no encryption at all
<larson9999> i betcha can't do it.
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: iwlist wlan0 scan
<Goop2> teelittle: its realy long :\ what part did you want?
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: get the ssid
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: it is "wlan"
<LjL> larson9999: i am more on the "make any single command, including 'cd' or 'ls' or 'whoami', work" ;-(
<teelittle> Goop2: can you identify your hard drives? one should be hda (the one holding the win partitions), and can you see clues for the unix drive?
<larson9999> LjL: sorry i caused you so much greif
<Goop2> teelittle: its hdb, I remember it was a maxtor drive :)
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: So everytime you boot you are using iwconfig wlan0 wlan (or some such command first)
<teelittle> Goop2: then it must be possi... oh shit, it was my fault! You must mount /dev/hdb0 or /dev/hdb1 instead of just /dev/hdb
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: no, i use wireless assisstant
<teelittle> Goop2: I made this mistake multiple times in the past *grrr*
<larson9999> LjL: are you going to have to reinstall?
<Goop2> teelittle: hehe, ok :P
<teelittle> Goop2: So, mount you Linux partition and see what the /boot/grub/menu.lst holds - it might be enough to reuse it
<LjL> larson9999: i don't know yet, right now i'm pasting my shell history in a query, line by line so that i won't flood out of IRC again. then i'll reboot and see
<larson9999> LjL: oh crap
<Goop2> teelittle: I still cant get it to work >.<
<larson9999> LjL: maybe the screenkast folks can make a screekast of how to install screenkast on kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: http://pastebin.ca/89595 (change /etc/network/interfaces to look like that - close wireless assistant) sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<david__> Hallo
<LjL> larson9999: hehe
<david__> Is there a Version of "Python-Central" for Kubuntu?
<teelittle> Goop2: what did you try, what did it say?
<smygis> :( http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildul3.jpg
<smygis> lol
<Goop2> teelittle: mount /dev/hdb0/mnt/second_hd
<smygis> ignore it
<smygis> sorry
<smygis> wrong channel
<Goop2> mount: can't find /dev/hdb0/mnt/second_hd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<smygis> space
<teelittle> Goop2: you must separate the two places: /dev/hdb0 and /mnt/second_hd
<Goop2> teelittle: oh.. oops
<serenity__> it works
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: it works...what did these lines
<Goop2> teelittle: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: just specify where to find the wlan?
<larson9999> nixternal: i'm putting $5 up from my paypal account to the first person who figures out what we need to do to install this.
<nixternal> im one it 
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: Just specified the ssid and told it to find the channel automatically - I think gui wifi tools are a waste of time and make the connection more unreliable
<Goop2> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Goop2> oopz
<gatekeeper> larson9999: just come in what are you trying to install?
<teelittle> Goop2: try inserting "-t reiserfs" directly after the "mount" command (no quotes)
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: i am just wondering...but some days ago it worked by default
<Goop2> teelittle: ok
<larson9999> gatekeeper: screenkast-0.1.2
<Goop2> teelittle: space?
<larson9999> gatekeeper: on dapper
<h3sp4wn> serenity__: I don't know anything about the gui wifi stuff
<teelittle> Goop2: always!
<gatekeeper> ok :-)
<serenity__> h3sp4wn: forget it...thank you
<Goop2> teelittle: just making sure :)
<larson9999> gatekeeper: you up to the task?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Has it got to be done properly ?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: i.e not with checkinstall
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i'm not sure what you mean by properly.  but if it works and my system isn't too radically installed, it counts in my book.
<Goop2> teelittle: special device does not exist
<gatekeeper> larson9999: doubt it :-)
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i'm not against checkinstall. although it's got LjL in fits now
<noch> has anyone here used the new WINE yet?
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: but don't you have to get make to work for checkinstall?  or is that soemthing else i'm thinking of?
<teelittle> Goop2: sorry, my fault again: try "hdb1" instead of "hdb0" (grub counts partitions from 0, linux counts from 1)
<larson9999> nock is that 9.17?  i have used that
<larson9999> noch:  is that 9.17?  i have used that
<Goop2> teelittle: alright.. simple mistake :)
<Goop2> teelittle: actualy.. you said to try both
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: If someone uses checkinstall it may easily break your system
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: aha! i'd rather not have someone break my system.  that's my job.
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: what the heck does it do that can be so damaging?
<Goop2> teelittle: it gave some errors, but its further than Ive gotten so far
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: ljl control c'd it when it was running sudo and has got issues
<teelittle> Goop2: is it mounted or not?
<noch> larson9999: what are the draw backs to 9.17?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: It just means someone has got to work on their system without making sure it cannot damage yours
<noch> larson9999: from other versions
<Goop2> teelittle: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<Goop2> teelittle: missing codepage or other error
<teelittle> Goop2: sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<teelittle> Goop2: gives you a list of the partitions on your second hard drive
<larson9999> noch: so far i haven't found any drawbacks to the new version of wine
<Goop2> teelittle: its only complaining that cylinders is set too high
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: yeah, if it works on yours that's probably a good test
<noch> larson9999: have you played any games on it? and if so, which games?
<larson9999> noch: actually, i don't notice anything different.  oh, wait, i think the cd stuff is better now
* myriams is back.
<teelittle> Goop2: parted /dev/hdb
<larson9999> noch: i use wine for dvdshrink, wxe, and shockwave sites.  don't really use it for games.
<larson9999> noch: my gaming comes from scummvm, mame, oss games that run on linux and some older dos games i play on dosbox or dosemu
<noch> larson9999: ok thanks. i think i found what im looking for in the release notes about the direct shaders
<Niomi> i have been told the latest windows version of flash will run on IE under WINE
<jeekl> I'm having problems with starting hplip. Does someone knowhow to fix this? Output: http://pastebin.ca/89627
<noch> thanks
<noch> ugh, i wouldnt even consider using IE on windows, let alone wine
<larson9999> Niomi: yeah, but it runs better in firefox on my system.
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: But other people may have different libraries installed etf
<Eeyore> i use wine and it works well
<Goop2> teelittle: um..
<Niomi> larson9999: are you saying the latest flash will work on firefox under wine?
<Goop2> teelittle
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: does that mean you can't figure out how to compile it?  or that wouldn't be worth $5?  i was hoping nixternal would add another $5.  maybe he's trying to get my $5
<Eeyore> if you have a usb key you can put portable apps on them and carry them with you and it works well in linux or windows
<Goop2> teelittle: I dunno what to do here :\
<larson9999> Niomi: the absolute latest?  well i installed shockwave and flash last week and they work.  and less choppy that in ie.  via wine not linux ff
<teelittle> Goop2: were looking something up. Type "print"
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I can figure how to compile it I think but I am trying to do it properly
<Niomi> larson9999: that's great news.. i must try this soon
<teelittle> Goop2: does it tell you something interesting about your partitions???
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: libinstrudeo - Is that in dapper ?
<nixternal> no h3sp4wn
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: nope.  takes about 15 packages too :)
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Is it in debian experimental ?
<larson9999> nimoi i used winetools to set wine up.  some don't recommend that but doing that gets things to work best for me
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i don't know
<larson9999> they are both new packages
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I just think if anyone is going through all this hassle it should be done properly so it can be submitted to edgy
<jontec_> Okay, now I decided that I'm going to ask for help on installing java
<Goop2> teelittle: it says the labeltype is "msdos", "minor1" is filesystem ext3, next to that it says "flags: boot"
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: that's probably right
<Eeyore> just use adept to do wine, works for me
<Goop2> teelittle: minor5 is filesystem "linux-swap"
<larson9999> Niomi: got a site you'reinterested in? i could test before you try
<larson9999> Eeyore: yeah.  but i meant setting up some of the packages works better for me using wine-tools.  not actually installing wine
<Goop2> teelittle: minor1 is primary type, minor2 is extended, minor5 is logical
<Niomi> larson9999: thank you, that is so gracious of you -- i'm interested in viewing www.biteycastle.com
<Gacha> hi
<Gacha> anybody there?
<janderson> some people are here ;)
<teelittle> Goop2: OK, I would say your primary partition (no. 1) is your root partition, formatted with "ext3" filesystem. You need to mount that
<larson9999> Niomi: anything special on that site.  it looks like it might work in linx for me...unless there's a certain link
<Goop2> teelittle: partition1 says something about boot
<larson9999> Niomi: oh, nevermind. i see.  trying in wine now
<Gacha> I upgraded to new 2.6.15-26-k7 kernel and now I have sound problems, it "echoing"
<teelittle> Goop2: then, there is an extended partition (no. 2), which itself is a container for logical partitions (especially no. 5 for swap)
<Gacha> everything repeats 10 times
<Gacha> maybe someone can help
<larson9999> Niomi: the movies do play fine so far with wine + ff
<teelittle> i wanna order a pizza - what variation is fresh and fruity?
<gatekeeper> larson9999: looks to me like the guy should put *all* the source code in one tar, so people don't have to waste days playing 'hunt the code'
<Goop2> hawiian has pineapple O_o
<teelittle> Goop2: the flag "boot" means that this is the active partition if BIOS boots from this disk
<larson9999> gatekeeper: that doesn't sound like the worst idea in the world
<Goop2> teelittle: I would asume thats good?
<teelittle> Goop2: yes
<teelittle> Goop2: so, the "mount" command was correct, but we have to specify the correct filesystem type: "-t ext3"
<Goop2> teelittle: yay :)
<larson9999> Niomi: gonna try ie now
<Niomi> larson9999: thank you so much! that is really good news
<teelittle> Goop2: instead of "-t reiserfs"
<jontec_> I like pinapple and ham though, not pineapple by itself
<Goop2> thats what hawiian is
<Goop2> pineapple and ham
<Gacha> anybody?
<jontec_> never mind then, I think I missed that line
<larson9999> Niomi: oops! looks like my ie installation is broken.
<ironfroggy_LT> Is there a way to install without actually running a kde session?
<jontec_> I just saw pinapple
<farel> hi all
<teelittle> Goop2: will you work on our issue?! I am going to bed soon!
<teelittle> Goop2: *g*
<Barbelos> I'm wondering how to get colour-output in the konsole. Right now all sorts of files and directories are listed in the same colour
<ironfroggy_LT> because from the CD, its killing this old box im trying to install it on
<larson9999> Niomi: that kinda looks like a fun site
<Goop2> teelittle: sorry, I thought you were gonna say something :\
<Murfy^> good evening :) what's the easiest way to share your internet connection under dapper?
<Niomi> larson9999: it really is, i go out of my way to boot into windows and watch it X3
<pussfeller> whats the command to restart the desktop, when I rightclick the desktop itself goes away (konqy)
<pussfeller> i still have the panel
<larson9999> Niomi: watching littlefoot now
<Goop2> teelittle: what did you want me to replace "-t reiserfs" with?
<ironfroggy_LT> Do i need to download the "alternative" CD to get a non-GUI install frontend?
<teelittle> Goop2: "-t ext3"
<Goop2> teelittle: ok
<teelittle> Goop2: (no quotes, eh?!)
<Goop2> :P
<larson9999> wow! $15 got washed in my pants and my wife didn't find it!!! woohoo just like winning the lotto
<farel> hey
<ShuT-> lol
<gatekeeper> Murfy^: depend on what you mean by share, one way of sharing is P2P software
<farel> do you know how to get free kubuntu?
<RawSewage> Kubuntu is free now?
<jontec_> yes
<jontec_> I just ordered cds
<crimsun> wait, kubuntu isn't free already?
<gatekeeper> farel: yes download the iso and install it
<larson9999> Niomi: but wondering if our time wouldn't be better spent not viewing flash sites that require a version they won't make for us and writing flash instead
<farel> hm.. free it means without ANY pay
<Murfy^> never mind gatekeeper, i just found myself a nice howto on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Murfy^> thanks anyway :)
<Niomi> larson9999: well, flash 9 is coming to linux eventually, according to adobe
<Goop2> teelittle: it didnt even show that I did that :(
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: so how many packages deep are in to the first package you need to compile?
<fred> farel it is free this way too
<Goop2> teelittle: its like it totaly ignored it
<farel> gatekeeper i have modem f.e I can't download it ;)
<jontec_> I need help with java...
<gatekeeper> Murfy^: cool :-)
<larson9999> Niomi: yeah, but it sounds to me they'll be telling us real soon, we have to wait unitl 10
<fred> farel, it can be delivered to your home for free too
<fred> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<fred> farel do shipit
<teelittle> Goop2: then it most likely worked!
<gatekeeper> farel: ask them to send you an install CD ubuntu are one of the few distros that will do that
<larson9999> shipit is one of the main reasons i switched to unbuntu
<Goop2> teelittle: oh.. thats good right? :D
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I am at glut
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: (just finished that one)
<Niomi> larson9999: we have flash 7... adobe hasn't forgotten us completely.. i want to believe !
<larson9999> for screenkast?
<jontec_> farel, it's really easy, it'll take you less than five minutes to order them, waiting is the hard part.
<h3sp4wn> yes
<teelittle> farel: but it's faster if you know someone who sends it to you or who can copy or download the CD for you...
<fred> larson9999: interesting. why is that ? unable to download the cd ? unable to burn it ?
<teelittle> Goop2: mount
<gatekeeper> farel: do you specifically want ubuntu or any linux distro?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Does it depend on loads more that dapper doesn't have ?
<teelittle> Goop2: (without options: gives a list of mounted devices)
<teelittle> Goop2: there you can see what you've done
<Niomi> larson9999: i have been following http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i don't know.  i just know it says you need the glut dev packages and we all think we have them.
* fred consideres, maybe wrongly, shipit as a gadget
<farel> so, who really use echotag?
<larson9999> fred i didn't follow the question
<larson9999> Niomi: yeah but we heard the same thing when 8 came out... we would ge 8.5
<Goop2> teelittle: what do I do next?
<Niomi> larson9999: did we? :/ i was not following it then.
<teelittle> Goop2: the main partition of your second hard disk is now mounted into /mnt/second_hd
<fred> larson9999: you said shipit was the main reason for your switching to ubuntu. can you explain why ? you was unable to download the cd ? to burn it ? trying to understand how usefull shipit can be
<teelittle> Goop2: there, you can find its content.
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i think that glut is just about it.  there can't be much more that's pretty far down the configure isn't it?
<teelittle> Goop2: we were looking for the grub files in boot/grub
<teelittle> Goop2: go for them
<gatekeeper> fred: very usefull for those that don't have the bandwidth :-)
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: writing the rules file is the time consuming bit
<h3sp4wn>  larson9999: Have you attempted to do this yourself ?
<larson9999> fred: oh.  well, i came from mandriva.  i used it since 97.  i was happy but really like the 'freeness' of deb better.  but i'm the classic definition of ubuntu=couldn't get debian to install.  and when i heard ubuntu was as easy as mandriva plus was free kinda like deb.  plus shipped free cds.  that all added up to a company i'd want to support.  by using and donating to.
<Goop2> teelittle: ok Im at /mnt/second_hd/boot/grub
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i attempted to compile it.  not make a package.  i don't konw how to do that.
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Do you get loads of errors ?
<teelittle> Goop2: great! have a look at the menu.lst
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I.e with the code once its compiling ?
<teelittle> Goop2: cat menu.lst
<larson9999> fred: and as it turns out, kubuntu is imho as easy as mandriva.  i wouldn't say easier but as easy
<Goop2> teelittle: erm.. cat menu?
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i haven't gotten past the configure error of not having the glut dev package installed
<fred> larson9999: ok thanks for the info
<jontec_> T_T Java is dead on my machine. Either that or it has not been born...
<casimir> hey guys.... I've got a question... when I mount a cd into my macbook pro, an icon appears on my desktop and I have right-click-menu entry called "Sicher entfernen" (german) (anything like "remove secure" or so) can you say me, how I can bind this action to a key? (i.e. can you say me which program does this action?)
<teelittle> Goop2: it lists the menu items the are displayed in the grub boot screen plus the instructions needed by grub to boot these OSes
<Goop2> teelittle: I can see menu.lst, but no cat menu
<teelittle> Goop2: type "cat menu.lst"
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Are you on i386 (not amd64)
<teelittle> Goop2: cat prints the content of a text file - like "type" in DOS/win
<larson9999> fred:  so it didn't have anything to do with not being able to download or anything.  just the idea the company would do that.  speaks of a company that has my insterests at heart.
<gatekeeper> larson9999: they in the repos ro do you have to play 'hunt the pacakge' for them?
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: yeah.  p3
<Goop2> teelittle: I opened it up in kate.. Im not sure what you mean though :\
<fred> larson9999: yep got it, the free shipit was more a flag about their attitude toward the users
<fred> like a 'we care about everybody and event want to pay for you to be able to use it for free'
<larson9999> gatekeeper: the packages for screenkast?  they were all in the repos except screenkast and the backend to it.  up until the point i get the error that is
<larson9999> fred: yep
<fred> well a slogan should be shorter/easier to read :)
<teelittle> Goop2: in the shell, you type commands (like cd, ls, mount...) and one command is "cat"... not so difficult, I think
<teelittle> Goop2: but kate is fine too
<teelittle> Goop2: what is written in the linux partition of menu.lst
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> can someone help me with a tip
<Flosoft> I am looking for a Webserver that is light and stable
<Flosoft> and very fast
<Flosoft> it should handle alot of hits
<Flosoft> and Downloads should be very fast
<larson9999> fred: i was actually going to try debian since i felt reasonable ok i could install it in a mont or so now that i've use linux for years as my main home OS.  but soemone pointed me to look at ubuntu and the shipit sort of tipped the scales.
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Was you going to use debian unstable (its not that unstable)
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: from what i read, probably.  that was another thing i like about ubuntu.  the 6 month release thing.
<fred> larson9999: personnally i like ubuntu for the 'be nice with eachother' attitude. which may be reworded as 'let drop the bofh attitude'. it is something which is really needed in the opensource world in my opinion.
<teelittle> Goop2: what's in there?
<Goop2> teelittle: theres alot of "ubuntu" things..
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: That package is not even in debian making it more timeconsuming
<larson9999> fred: well, that was a good part, too.  but i found mandriva was a friendly community, too.  but recently started seeing some meanness there.
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Than just a straight backport
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: what package?
<Goop2> teelittle: theres 2 Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386 (recovery mode)
<Goop2> and 2 Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<h3sp4wn> libinstrudeo
<jontec_> Anyone familiar with java installation for either Firefox or Konqueror? I have blackdown 1.4.2 installed, but it just won't work!
<teelittle> Goop2: great! what is the entry under "root" - should be (hd1,0)???
<gatekeeper> larson9999: 2 types of glut glutg3 and freeglut3 wouldn't have anything to do with the problem?
<Murfy^> jontec_ try automatix
<Murfy^> or install sun-java5-plugin
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: oh, yes.  that one and screenkast have to be compiled.  but libinst* install fine after apt-getting the million or so packages it needed
<Goop2> teelittle: actualy the second 2 have 9s, the first 2 have 10s.. yes, thats what the root is :D
<jontec_> I have dial-up the sun-java4 is like... 29-39M
<larson9999> gatekeeper: i don't know.  i tried( or think i did) using them separately
<larson9999> gatekeeper: but the thought did enter my mind.
<teelittle> Goop2: OK, now we know which options we need to install grub on your second HD!
<user_> good day
<Goop2> :D
<casimir> nobody any ideas? :(
<gatekeeper> jontec_: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i wouldn't bother with it but i really like the concept and would like to make some screenkasts
<user_> I have a Question, How can I Add ndiswrapper to this Kubuntu installation
<gatekeeper> jontec_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Goop2> what now?
<teelittle> Goop2: go back to the root shell where you started grub (maybe you have the Konsole window still open?)
<Goop2> teelittle: yep, I kept that open :D
<teelittle> Goop2: now type:
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Its annoying the archive servers are so slow at the moment
<teelittle> Goop2: root (hd1,0)
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: aha.  they were fast for me last night
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: getting 30k /s at the moment
<teelittle> Goop2: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Goop2> teelittle:  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<jontec_> I don't think that even if I install sun that it will work
<gatekeeper> larson9999: is it possible to get the developer to give you a list of dependencies (I didn't see a obvious way of email him) ?
<jontec_> because blackdown was recommended as the one that was supposed to work the best?
<Goop2> teelittle: (hd1,0)
<gatekeeper> jontec_: I don't think that is the case
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: it seems a little odd to me though that i don't see any posts with resolutions to this glutInit problem.  rarely do i have an issue that i can't find someone with the exact same problem and a posted resolution.
<teelittle> Goop2: setup (hd1)
<jennifer71> i need to get my wireless card working, I think its recognised as eth1 right now, but it will not activate, It keeps dropping back to Deactivated in the settings, SO I was going to try ndiswrapper, but i dont know how to install it
<jontec_> okay, is it just that package that I need? adept tells me that there are more?
<larson9999> gatekeeper: i didn't either.  htere is the sourceforge forum.  maybe a couple nice posts asking the kinds of things that would make it nicer for us would help.
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I am getting 18k/s :/
<Goop2> teelittle: w00000t!! It seems to have worked :D :D
<larson9999> gatekeeper: when i was about halfway through the first configure i thought.  maybe i should make a list.  then i said well i'm almost done so why bother.  i didn't know i wasn't almost done.  and then again.  i would have likely had some of the depencies installed befor i started
<Goop2> teelittle: is it installed now?
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: that's slow.  cna you switch servers for the repositories in ubuntu like you cna in mandriva?  if i got a slow one ther, i just used different ones.
<teelittle> Goop2: i hope so. You need to configure your BIOS to boot from the second hard disk, and then it should work!
<teelittle> Goop2: You owe me a pizza *g*
<teelittle> Goop2: (if it works)
<Goop2> teelittle: ok Ill email you one ;)
<jontec_> there is no way that I can download 29M. Is there absolutely no way to use blackdown?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I did switch servers (just as slow)
<teelittle> Goop2: for now, I have a salad, because it's 23.00 and still 26C - too hot for pizza
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: :)
<Goop2> hehe
<teelittle> Goop2: good luck!
<larson9999> it's 97 here.  i think we're going to the beach.
<teelittle> Goop2: I'm going to enjoy my salad, then a beer, and go to bed :-)
<Goop2> teelittle: alright, Ill figure out how to edit the BIOS
<Goop2> :P
<teelittle> Goop2: most BIOSes let you change setting when you hold <DEL> during boot
<TheHighChild> Anyone know of a way to get the virtual desktop switching with Xorg? similar to that of xgl+compiz?
<Goop2> teelittle: ok Ill try that
<teelittle> Goop2: go for it!
<teelittle> Goop2: bye
<larson9999> my wife is unemployed (masters cis) and can't get a job mostly due to no job history and poor english(my opinion)  i'm trying to get her to delve into an OSS project to build up a portfolio if you will.  but she doesn't think that will be helpful :(
<TheHighChild> I have Xgl working and compiz but It's not suitable as an Xorg replacement for me, I just want the desktop switching feature
<Goop2> teelittle: byez :)
<gatekeeper> larson9999: As I see it, it is up to the developer to try and make peoples life easy, I must confess I don't have the patience to play 'hunt the package' I get about 10% in then think screw this, and try to find another way around whatever problem I am trying to solve. What is the point of providing 10 - 20% of the source code if you then have to go hunting for all the rest of it
<jennifer71> any suggestions on me getting my wireless card to work?
<fred> q. how dangerous it is to attemps a xgl install ? dangerous as in 'being unable to use X if i do seomthing wrong' ?
<fred> larson9999: cis= ?
<TheHighChild> fred: As long as you backup your files that you change, you can revert back and be fine.
<gatekeeper> larson9999: wounder if you would get there any quicker with Gentoo :-)
<larson9999> gatekeeper: well, i'm thinking that might be due a little to the fact that it's a 0.1.2 version.  i prefer to give the developers the benefit of the doubt until they react to people's suggestions in a negative manner.
<TheHighChild> fred Computer Information Systems
<nic0> Yep?
<nic0> Is there anybody out here?
* teelittle eats his salad
<nic0> Is there any French / Swiss here?
<nic0> Canadian...?
<larson9999> lol@gatekeeper the build might be quicker.  but my suspicion is the issue here is due to ubuntu being set up differently than the builders system.  like a deb vs rpm system thingie.
<fred> larson9999: well i agree with you that if you have no job hitory, to provide a viewable result of what you can do, like with oss, it is a definitive advantage
<fred> nic0: yep, if it is to talk french, there is a #kubuntu-fr
<jontec_> computer information systems, I believe
<larson9999> fred: computer information services?  i think those are the letters she tells me.  i only have a ged so i'm not sure.
<fred> am i like ultimatly lagged ? :)
<larson9999> fred: well i figure if she's like me, when she learns something and doesn't use it for a while it's almost as if she didn't learn it at all.
<jontec_> I got lag too, I'm still on it I think
<larson9999> fred: i was da bomb in power builder.  until i couldn't get a job doing it for a year  :)
<larson9999> gatekeeper does tha mean you are trying to install it?
<fred> larson9999: yep, pracice is good. and a showcase is good too. a sucessfull oss stuff is real good
<fred> larson9999: imagine looking for a job and you come and say 'ok i got 5millions users for my software'
<larson9999> fred: she says she doesn't think she wants to code.  i tried giving the argument that there is just about room for any occupation in the oss world.
<fred> larson9999: definitvely better than 'ok here is my paper for my diploma'
<gatekeeper> larson9999: sorry no :-(, I was just doing a bit of digging around
<larson9999> gatekeeper: was just curious
<gatekeeper> larson9999: np :-)
<larson9999> fred: yeah with all the tools on the web, it's easy enough to show what you can do if you've the will
<larson9999> and for free
<fred> larson9999: hmm isnt she just lazy ? :)
<larson9999> fred: lol.  i'll run hat argument by her and see how fast she throws the supper can opener at me
<fred> larson9999: hehe :)
<larson9999> fred: i told her that's how i got my job.  heck i only have a ged and i've been a semi respectible IT guy for 12 years now
<larson9999> well i did take some college but i lost my paperwork and am too lazy to get it so i don't usually put that on a resume
<Old_Fred> I used to be respectable, but it became more trouble than it was worth!
<larson9999> Old_Fred: lol
<jennifer71> is there a specific process to get help here?
<larson9999> back then all i had to do was show my bosses how to create jcl that didn't need to be modified from test to system test to prod.  it might be harder now :)
<jennifer71> or just ask and hope!!
<gatekeeper> just ask and hope :-)
<jennifer71> Ugh
<gatekeeper> what is the problem?
<jennifer71> well, i've asked twice, i dont want to seem the pain in the Ass
<jennifer71> My Wireless Card wont activate
<jennifer71> Its recognised as eth1, (which i think is wrong)
<jennifer71> it should be wlan0
<jennifer71> but aside from that, I was going to try to get it working through ndiswraper, but i havent a clue how to get that
<larson9999> so gatekeeper what do you think of the captorial idea since you've looked a bit at it?  is there really nothing like it as the site claims?  and do you thinkg the concept is good and be useful or will it result in a bunch of crappy things you have to wade through to find the good ones like you do now.  maybe it should have a digg type rating system for the specific kind of help offered
<jennifer71> I am willing to try myself, and let you people work on more serious troubles, i just need someplace to start from
<larson9999> jennifer71: having a nick that makes it sound like you're female can't hurt when it comes to getting help on irc
<larson9999> :)
<gatekeeper> jennifer71: I am not using wireless with linux so not really in a position to help you, does it not have native linux drivers?
<jennifer71> gatekeeper: As i said, its recognised as eth1, but I doubt that it has native drivers, no other linux ever worked with it
<larson9999> jennifer71: and 25 to boot
<goop2> teelittle: it didnt work :(
<larson9999> jennifer71: oops 35.  my math sucks
<gatekeeper> larson9999: sounds good to me :-)
<larson9999> gatekeeper: jennifer71 or captorial.com?
<LjL-Windows> larson9999: have you succeeded installing the thing?
<gatekeeper> jennifer71: the problem here is that you are trying to get two things right at the same time, rather than a step by step approach
<LjL-Windows> larson9999: if you haven't, don't. i think there might be something strange in its makefile
<larson9999> LjL-Windows: lol.  nope.  but i have help now.  got nixternal who came here with the same issue.  and h3sp4wn is giving it a go but the servers are slow
<fred> larson9999: screencasting is a very powerfull tool. it shows stuff to people. a lot more convincing that a text. in my opinion it is way underused by the opensource community
<larson9999> LjL-Windows: i don't doubt that but maybe we can figure out what and fix it?  'we' meaning soemone who wants my $5
<LjL-Windows> larson9999: i've fixed my own problem. a "chmod a+r /" from singleuser mode fixed it. the problem is that, judging from the logs, it was either that Makefile (or checkinstall itself) which changed the permissions
<ubuntu> hey
<LjL-Windows> larson9999: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18179 (part of my syslog)
<larson9999> fred: well captorial.com says it's the first oss version
<fred> imagine all the tutorial you can do with screencast
<LjL-Windows> larson9999: see Jul 16 18:00:27 localhost tar: 0^Ichown^I/^I0^I0^I#success
<larson9999> LjL-Windows: aha
<fred> larson9999: well they lie abotu that :)
<ubuntu> Can  someone  tell me how to install grub to the mbr from the command line?
<fred> larson9999: some other version existed before but crappy one
<jennifer71> ok, what step should i be working on
<larson9999> fred well they they're the first oss helpdesk that's totally free.
<jennifer71> I would think removing this Invalid eth1, and just go with ndiswrapper
<jennifer71> So my issue is, how can I install ndis to this installation of Jubuntu
<fred> larson9999: helpdesk=?
<jennifer71> sorry , ndiswrapper
<gatekeeper> larson9999: captorial.com is an excellent idea, google to some extent are already doing this with some of their linux HowTo video's anything that makes it easier for users to understand the system has got to be good!!
<ubuntu> Can anyone tell me? I need  to know what grub calls the mbr on hda
<larson9999> LjL-Windows: that's ugly.
<Philip5> hehe
<Old_Fred> not really much support help here today is there!?
<jennifer71> Old_Fred: You noticed that too?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I am using cdbs (which I have never used before) to try and get it done faster
<DarkAudit> any word on the CVE-2006-3626 kernel vulnerability?
<larson9999> LjL-Windows: something like that happened to the drive i share with windows a while back.  it was a fat32 and the windows check fixed it.  i changed it to ext3 after thatn
<larson9999> fred: yeah, they say that's the goal to be a massive free helpdesk
<jim__> hello i am trying to install vlc media player can someone help me
<larson9999> Old_Fred: yeah, it is new
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: did you catch LjL-Windows's post about the makefile maybe being dorked up?
<Old_Fred> Jim... On what version ?
<jim__> hello i am new to linux and I am trying to install vlc media player can someone help me with this
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: that's the screenkast one.  not the lib* one
<jim__> ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Oh screenkast is less compilcated than lib*
<Old_Fred> breezy? Dapp[er?
<jim__> yes dapper
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: well, i think maybe similar.  you get the error after about 5 or dep pacakges in screenkast.
<Old_Fred> Have you tried the automatic installer? adept or something like that.
<JRH3K5> Aren't there any VLC packages?
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: the only thing is i didn't error on the lib* so it seems less complicated :)
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: libinstrudeo-dev depends on libinstrudeobroken (my libsrudeo package is broken)
<jim__> i have tried to the automatic package and it says it is not there
<LjL-Windows> larson9999: a *quick* look at the makefile shows there is only one "chmod" command in it, which does not remove permissions from /. so it feels more like checkinstall was the culprit. but blah
<Old_Fred> youn need to activate the unsupported repositories
<gatekeeper> jennifer71: yes I would try to find a solution eth1 problem. If you are getting nowhere with your question here you could try the ubuntu forums, personally speaking, I would probable be tempted to go and spend 20 - 25 on a nice wireless card that had linux drivers, (but that's me)
<JRH3K5> ^^ http://www.ubuntuguide.org/wiki/
<jim__> i did activate the unsupported repositories
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: aha so you're making packages?  cool
<Old_Fred> how many packages do you have showing as availiable?
<gatekeeper> oops she'e gone
<LjL-Windows> jim__: run "sudo apt-get update"
<larson9999> yeah there are vlc packages
<JRH3K5> And then apt-cache search vlc
<Old_Fred> make sure you have the universal resporties activated
<jim__> it comes up command not found
<larson9999> yeah, anytime i buy hw these days i look for supported stuff.  acutally, im' turning down non supported stuff that's given to me :)
<JRH3K5> ...apt-get isn't a command?
<JRH3K5> o_O
<fred> jim__: do 'sudo apt-cache search vlc'
<fred> jim__: the command not found come from the fact you need to be roo
<fred> t
<fred> i think
<larson9999> my wife is telling me it's time to hit the beach
<fred> ok am off see ya
<omeow> Why don't you guys tell him to use adept for installing software? Why immediately jump to the terminal?
<jim__> when i ran sudo apt cache search vlc a whole bunch of code came up now waht
<larson9999> omeow: well, the terminal is faster for one.
<sdlnxgk> was just at the beach in San Diego and it was really nice :)
<Old_Fred> very good point... you are going to get confused mixing both methods
<h3sp4wn> LjL-Windows: checkinstall will always be the culprit
<JRH3K5> Look for a package that's probably named just "vlc"
<omeow> Yes, but he's a new user who obviously doesn't quite know how to use a terminal, let alone apt-get, etc.
<larson9999> omeow: but i think adept is easier to add packages.
<LjL-Windows> jim__: what if you just type "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<JRH3K5> That should work
<JRH3K5> "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<JRH3K5> Though, what's wrong with Xine?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: #kubuntu-devel maybe able to help me actually
<omeow> jim__, here's the trick; click the k-menu, then select Add/Remove software. Enter your password and type vlc in the search input field.
<larson9999> omeow: that's a question i always struggle with.  i hate to see linux users afraid of the cli.  at the same time i don't like long time users who think you have to do EVERYTHING at the cli.
<omeow> Then select the dropbox next to it and set it to "any suite" hen check "unsupported" and vlc comes up.
<jim__> i am using gnome how do i get to kde
<Old_Fred> guys, jim's problem swwms to be that he doesn't have the repositories activated... it is there I installed vlc thru adept myself
<larson9999> omeow: i think one reason is too, that there are different guis.  with the cli, it's the same for all.
<DarkAudit> CVE-2006-3626 is the h00lyshit exploit... any word on if the current 2.6.16-26 kernel is safe or not?
<LjL> omeow: and *that's* easier than "sudo aptitude install vlc"? :D
<omeow> jim__, oh I didn't know you were using gnome. Can't help you much then, there's a graphical client for apt-get there too. Synaptics?
<omeow> LjL, yes, because it doesn't spill out all kinds of cryptic error messages.
<jim__> so how do i install or use kde
<JRH3K5> jim__: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<JRH3K5> Are you using those repositories?
<larson9999> omeow: there you go.  we'd be telling him how to use adept.  he doesnt' have it  :)
<LjL> err, i've seen adept spilling out error messages that are much *more* cryptic
<omeow> jim__, you would need to install kubuntu-desktop I believe.
<Old_Fred> synaptics is almost the same as adept
<larson9999> omeow: but plenty of us know both.
<jim__> thank you will do
<LjL> Synaptic
<LjL> and, well, Synaptic is quite different from Adept really
<larson9999> Old_Fred: adding the repositories was different.  and i think that a different looking gui can be harder for a newbie that a consistant cli.  but that's just me.
<omeow> Can't say, never used it.
<Old_Fred> point taken...  :-)
<larson9999> actually, when i'm helping people transition, i have them go through a couple chapters in a cli unix book first.  i think time spent will help much.
<Old_Fred> speaking of repositories, how can I get the kubuntu packages to show up in adept? the new  amorok, etc.
<larson9999> Old_Fred: you mean update the repositories?
<gatekeeper> larson9999: doesn't seem to be any sound with these ScreenKasts, don't know if there is supposed to be, and the idea of using a piece of software that is in early development seems to be a little flawed
<Old_Fred> yes.... kubuntu.org/packages
#kubuntu 2007-07-09
<zander_> i think i should go its late here
<zander_> so bb
<zander_> see ya
<dr_willis> none of the extra themes seem to work with kbfx.. same issue i saw a few months ago
<Kprofthreat> Eh
<Kprofthreat> Yeah, this is pretty poor.
<Kprofthreat> Even w/ strigi
<Kprofthreat> But wait, strigi is poor compared to Kerry anyway
<spitwise> after my feisty upgrade my trash icon vanished
<prxq> hi. I managed to edit my xorg.conf until I got the right resolution (1280x1024). But now under KDE (feisty) the resolution reverts to 1024x780, and the point'n'click interface refuses to change to the higher resolution. What can I do?
<spitwise> nevermind
<dr_willis> !info strigi
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> prxq,  each user can set their own res also. , but that may need a xorg.conf tweak. and that may not be your issue.
<prxq> i'm using an nvidia card...
<dr_willis> You upgraded to feidty and now the res is wrong?
<dr_willis> feisty
<dr_willis> :)
<prxq> dr_willis: nope. I bought a "new" card (old model), and got it to work (today) in the right res in X and kdm. the old card got that resolution using the vesa driver.
<prxq> all the time under feisty.
<prxq> The easiest would be for kde to use the same resolution as the display manager.
<dr_willis> prxq,  well eqch user can set theior own.. which might be your case
<dr_willis> I always try to set kdm to use a lower res. so the fonts/words are bigger for my wife. :)
<heiko_> hi @
<prxq> dr_willis: I can set the resolution in kcontrol, or using the system settings menu point in the kde menue. Thing is, it doesn't work. It stays with the old res.
<ninHer> ..or just type a simple crtl + to make it bigger
<BluesKaj> prxq, have you setup the monitor drivers , sometimes ppl forget about their monitors ,,plugnplay vesa is ok but you'll have more res options if you install the right monitor driver
<BluesKaj> not just your graphics card
<prxq> BluesKaj: you mean, right res @ right freq? How is that with flat panels? Do i still need the freq?
<adaptr> yes
<adaptr> the specs should be in the manual
<afmpaz> hola
<eboxnet> hello ppl
<afmpaz> alguien habla espanol
<prxq> ok i'll reset X. bbiab
<afmpaz> i new on linux and installing a get a problem
<dr_willis> ask way.. You may wan to try the
<dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dr_willis> channels also.
<Squirrely_Wrath> Got a small issue.  Every time I start Kubuntu, Kate opens up with some beryl manager document up.  I try to tell the I change the autostart string in the beryl manager document to False and it says I do not have the permission to save settings.  How do I fix that?
<afmpaz> ok, but before of get out of here, can you help me with this warning:
<afmpaz> Warning: File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it.
<afmpaz> Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 24026 (47959 expected);
<afmpaz> size of FATs is 94 sectors (188 expected).
<dr_willis> where is that comming from afmpaz ?
<Squirrely_Wrath> I don't necessarily need to change the document info, I would just like Kate to not automatically start when I open Kubuntu
<afmpaz> from installling ubuntu after make a patition
<afmpaz> ubuntu 7.04
<dr_willis> sounds like the installer is saying your windows partitions are a little weird.
<afmpaz> on a dell presicion 470
<dr_willis> its not talking about the dell recovery partition is it?
<prxq> hi. I did set up a monitor with the freq. & res. from the manual. It works in kdm, but not in kde. The resolution slider only offers me one frequency (52 Hz), and simply does not work.
<afmpaz> no
<afmpaz> i cant get it my english is so but, what do you mean with weird?
<dr_willis> weird/odd/strange/nonstandard
<dr_willis> it seems to be saying that your existing windows partitions are unusual.
<klobster> is it possible to switch (1234567890) keys to always be shifted? (!@#$%^&*)?
<dr_willis> klobster,  cant say that ive seen that done :)
<dr_willis> or why one would want to.
<dr_willis> Shiftlock like on the old keyboards? :)
<Squirrely_Wrath> Um...is there any way to make Kate open with gksu by default since it insists on opening at startup anyway?
<afmpaz> ok thx
<klobster> I already have a number pad, and I get tired of shifting when i code.
<dr_willis> Squirrely_Wrath,  thats reaching really hard for a fix. :)
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<klobster> Squirrely_Wrath: edit the shortcut and prepend gksu to it (not recommended)
<dr_willis> better to just close it and try the kde's save session tool perhaps?
<Squirrely_Wrath> hmmmmm.....okay.  May try that, I'm new to KDE so I don't get everything yet.
<klobster> save session is a nogo, I'm afraid (tried it).  just make a shortcut that you keep on the desktop,
<klobster> BTW kdesu, not gksu...
<Squirrely_Wrath> Was the kdesu for me?  Just wondering cuz gksu has worked for everything else for me.
<pagan0ne> anyone know a way to echo some text from a ssh shell, to a xsession running on the remote machine?
<Kprofthreat> Why can I only edit the main panel for kicker...
<fyrmedic> I set my /etc/network/interfaces up to be a static ip and I can ping my router, I can even ssh to that machine. I can't however ping anything outside my network or go to any url's. Any ideas?
<drif> fyrmedic: gateway not set?
<Kprofthreat> Why can I only edit the main panel for kicker...
<BluesKaj> Kprofthreat, pls explain
<Kprofthreat> I added another panel
<Kprofthreat> And when I clicked to configure it
<Kprofthreat> I only get my default one
<Kprofthreat> Like for example, I'm trying to stack two panels
<Kprofthreat> But the main one is hidden by the new one, so when I try to configure the second to shrink it, I only can edit the main one.
<BluesKaj> perhaps one is locked
<Kprofthreat> They're both unlocked
<BluesKaj> window behaviour in sys settings .. ?
<Kprofthreat> One second
<Kprofthreat> Ok. Now then..what about window settings?
<sucapulli> ciao
<originof[] > lol
<sucapulli> ciao
<originof[] > ciao
<originof[] > asD
<sucapulli> tempo previsto XD?
<originof[] > asd
<sucapulli> 30 secondi XD?
<originof[] > 1 minuto
<sucapulli> naaaa  troppo XD
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<BluesKaj> !it | originof[] 
<ubotu> originof[] : Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sucapulli> ahahahaha
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<sucapulli> sei un pullo manuel
<sucapulli> ahahaha
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
<sucapulli> quanto prendi?
<originof[] > 3285987456 CALL ME, I LICK R ASS !!!!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@host76-206-dynamic.11-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by nixternal
* originof[]  was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> what a jerk
<AMAURI> salve :D
<Squirrely_Wrath> Can anyone tell me how to take stuff out of startup?
<Squirrely_Wrath> because Kate AND Xchat open on startup
<sucapulli> english:suuuuuuuucaaaa
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@151.74.67.157]  by nixternal
* sucapulli was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<AMAURI> Hi HO UN MINCHIONE IMPRESSIONANTEEE!!!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@83-103-90-56.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by nixternal
* AMAURI was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<BluesKaj> hmmm, couple of 13 yr olds on mommy's pc
<nixternal> yup
<pagan0ne> BluesKaj: if they were 13 that would give them a excuse, there is no escuse for behavior like that
<pagan0ne> i prefer to think of them as the 32 year old virgin loser living in mommys basement :)
<frojnd> bwuhaha lol
<BluesKaj> not at 13 in real yrs , his mental age
<frojnd> rofl
<TeraDyne> pagan0ne: You're probably right, too.
<pagan0ne> well yes, that may be true
<Kprofthreat> I still remember that one time  that noob copied the ubotu help thingy and pasted it
<Kprofthreat> He didn't know any better but the ops still banned him
<pagan0ne> heh, i was a n00b once too, i can sympathise, now days i ask channel permission before i copy/paste ANYTHING
* nixternal is still a no0b
* Kprofthreat points to everyone in the room
<Kprofthreat> N00bz0rs!
<pagan0ne> lol
<Kprofthreat> ..Ahem =] 
<vzduch> rofl
<Kprofthreat> I even ask permission if I can be overly sarcastic or not
<Kprofthreat> Example
<Kprofthreat> noob: I can't configure amarok. It keeps crashing.
<pagan0ne> Kprofthreat: i havent been kicked for being overly scarastic... yet
* pagan0ne looks around ready to be kicked
<Kprofthreat> TaJ: Did you try loading SQLite?
<Kprofthreat> Me: *Claps 3 times evenly spaced* Well done...
<nixternal> pagan0ne: I could grant your wish :)
<pagan0ne> lol no thanks nixternal
<nixternal> hehe
<pagan0ne> anyway im gonna stop going offtopic cuz i just might get kicked for that...
<Kprofthreat> Hmm...kick the anti-Zionist
<pagan0ne> lol
<Kprofthreat> Kick the physically impossible spacial anomaly
<pagan0ne> huh?
<Kprofthreat> Kick the ironic monetary moniker..oh he left
<Kprofthreat> -.-
* Kprofthreat does a hand-stand and a back-flip out of sheer boredom.
<pagan0ne> kick the one trying to start a small insurection with words....
<Kprofthreat> Ok!
* Kprofthreat kicks pagan.
<pagan0ne> anyway anyone know a way to echo some text from a ssh shell, to a xsession running on the remote machine running kubuntu?
<Kprofthreat> Woah woah woah, slow down man. I don't speak greek.
<pagan0ne> Kprofthreat: you mean geek?
<Kprofthreat> No, I think I meant latin.
<Kprofthreat> Sudo -s?
<pagan0ne> well then you shouldnt have a problem reading that, its in the geek dialect of the english language
<Kprofthreat> Sudo -s
<Kprofthreat> Or somethingerather
<pagan0ne> Kprofthreat: was the sudo -s directed @ me?
<Kprofthreat> Well, pagan0ne, I think I know what you're trying to do but don't know if I ever did it or not, and if I did, I forgot the steps, so yes that might have not been not directed at someone that's possibly you.
<pagan0ne> lol thats a improbibaly indirect way at possibly answering, or not answering my question...
<Kprofthreat> pagan0ne: Not improbable. Most illogical, maybe.
<runpain> Help me some one i cant install ichthux the installer crashes all the time here is the pastbin : http://pastebin.ca/609559
<Kprofthreat> !info ichthux
<ubotu> Package ichthux does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kprofthreat> If the bot says it does not exist, it does not exist. NEXT!
<pagan0ne> rofl
<runpain> ichthux christian linux kde
<Kprofthreat> !ichthux
<ubotu> Ichthux (Linux for Christians) is an unofficial Kubuntu derivative. See http://www.ichthux.com/
<pagan0ne> Kprofthreat: isnt that ironic....
<Kprofthreat> Hmm
<Kprofthreat> pagan0ne: What is?
<pagan0ne> Kprofthreat: you pointing out my anti-zionest ways, them the first Valid questio past that involding a christian based derivitave of our favorite OS
<Kprofthreat> You're anti-zionist? Shame!
<pagan0ne> and now the simple fact that i cant type
<Kprofthreat> Oh wait... pagan0ne..I get it!
<dekhelpme> Heylo ..
<Kprofthreat> ...o.O
<dekhelpme> Everything is gold,.. and I mean everything.. just beautiful
<dekhelpme> cept ..
<pagan0ne> dek how can we help you?
<vzduch> Kprofthreat: the bot seems not to know a number of packages.. e.g. realplay; apt-cache show says it's in main, and the bot says it doesn't exist
<dekhelpme> Styles/Themes  -   Dekorator won't install from repo for me
<Kprofthreat> pagan0ne: See why I need permission to be sarcastic now?
<dekhelpme> well it installs, but it doesn't work, the window manager just dissapears
<dekhelpme> am I missing QT or something _like_ that
<runpain> Can i get help here
<dekhelpme> runpain:  what's up
<Kprofthreat> I'm looking into it, runpain.
<dekhelpme> nm ;] 
<runpain> k
<runpain>  thanks kp
<dekhelpme> Package: kwin-style-dekorator  <<-- Does not work o_0
<Kprofthreat> So, if I understand this right
<Kprofthreat> You are trying to add ichthux to your existing kubuntu?
<vzduch> runpain: why not install from the repos?
<runpain> no want to install on laptop
<runpain> because the server is down for repos
<vzduch> huh?
<vzduch> which server?
<Kprofthreat> Check out his runtime error, vz: http://pastebin.ca/609559
<runpain> it gets all the way to download from mirror and the installer crashes
<dekhelpme> Is there anyone here with compiling abilities able to pack deKorator into a .deb for me?
<Kprofthreat> !deKorator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dekorator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kprofthreat> dekhelpme: Just try sudo apt-get install dekorator
<dekhelpme> Kprofthreat: Yah, tried that. the package is kwin-style-dekorator
<dekhelpme> Kprofthreat: and it seems to be broken
<runpain> i install kubuntu and tried the debs that they say installs the ichthux desk top and do the wget and the server does not work
<vzduch> my aptitude says ichthux-desktop is broken
<Kprofthreat> Hmm
<Kprofthreat> Let me check this
<runpain> err the only christian one that has kde desktop and is down that sucks
<pagan0ne> Kprofthreat: can i pm you?
<vzduch> tried to simulate the install and it gave me a dep conflict
<runpain> O_o
<Kprofthreat> Hmm, can you find it with adept?
<runpain> o_O
<runpain> ;{
<runpain> and thier channels noone answers
<vzduch> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1630 <-- my system is in German, so you might have trouble understanding the messages, but I think you'll get the point
<Kprofthreat> dekhelpme: Did you try getting this from adept?
<dekhelpme> Kprofthreat:  No, i caught that going by just now tho.. gonna try, thx :)
<vzduch> runpain: email the maintainers that their package is broken
<dekhelpme> although i'm sure apt-get would have gotten the repos, i'll see if there's anything i've missed
<mike__> Greets, everyone...
<Kprofthreat> dekhelpme: You may have dependency issues.
<Kprofthreat> mike__, do you need help?
<runpain> i was looking at the paste
<vzduch> runpain: you can include that
<dekhelpme> Kprofthreat: that's what it feels like .. but this is fresh install, i haven't done anything
<dekhelpme> dekhelpme: cept update my repo's and do a full system upgrade
<runpain> thanks vz
<vzduch> runpain: I can prolong the time that the post stays in the pastebin
<drif> am I able to execute some software under X remotely via console?
<mike__> Kprofthreat: Yeah, thanks... My swap space has disappeared. ;-\ Already tried re-assigning the swap partition to be swap in the Disk & Filesystems module, to no avail. Any ideas?
<runpain> k ill get it now
<Kprofthreat> dekhelpme: That can cause a dependency issue.
<vzduch> ah, it's set to 1 month
<Kprofthreat> dekhelpme: Er...fresh installs anyway, you need to install things from Adept and they should get the dependencies for you.
<Kprofthreat> mike__: It's not mounted?
<runpain> got friend
<dekhelpme> Kprofthreat:  adept is NOT finding dekorator
<runpain> got it*
<Kprofthreat> It found it for me...
<danya_> what is KDE headers ?
<mike__> Kprofthreat: How can I tell? I thought swap partitions weren't assigned a mount point?
<dekhelpme> Kprofthreat:  I have updated my sources.list manually, am I missing something here
<mike__> dekhelpme: kwin-style-dekorator
<runpain> ill send it to thier site for bugs
<mike__> dekhelpme: Nothing?
<dekhelpme> mike__:  Yah, that installs, but when I load it my window manager dissapears till i load a diff one
<dekhelpme> kwin-style-dekorator is availible in apt-get but in adept,  dekorator is no where to be found
<mike__> dekhelpme: You have to download and install a dekorator theme (check kde-look.org). It doesn't come with any by default
<dekhelpme> yah
<dekhelpme> i did that
<dekhelpme> downloaded 5 to test
<dekhelpme> it's like i'm missing QT or whatever dek uses
<mike__> dekhelpme: Where'd you extract them to?
<dekhelpme> mike__:  I used dekorator to import?
<vzduch> runpain: in case you need me to get back on anything of that, I am usually here in the evenings between 2000 and 0100 CEST
<Kprofthreat> mike__: What partition software/ sys monitor did you use to check your swap?
<dekhelpme> but this seems to be the issue.. how come i can find the package with apt-get but not adept ?
<runpain> thks vz
<runpain> brb
<dekhelpme> Adept has unsupported / proprietary enabled
<Kprofthreat> Did you run sudo-apt get update and sudo-apt get upgrade?
<dekhelpme> *shrug
<mike__> dekhelpme: That didn't work for me when I tried it. Had to manually extract them. I think it was to ~/.kde/share/apps/dekorator/themes, but I could be wrong - been a while since I used dekorator
<dekhelpme> sudo apt-get update
<runpain> God Bless You all that have been a help
<Kprofthreat> Try upgrade
<vzduch> dekhelpme: which package?
<dekhelpme> wait
<dekhelpme> yes
<dekhelpme> vzduch: kwin-style-dekorator
<danya_> kprofthreat : what's KDE deader ?
<Kprofthreat> He doesn't see it in Adept
<dekhelpme> vzduch: Adept finds it as just the dekorator package for Kprofthreat
<mike__> Kprofthreat: KInfoCenter's memory module and top both say there's 0 swap space
<danya_> header*
<dekhelpme> but for me Adept doesn't see it at all.. yet apt-get will let me install kwin-style-dekorator <<-- which breaks
<vzduch> dielucht@zalle:~$ aptitude search dekorator
<vzduch> p   kwin-style-dekorator                                                              - windows decoration for kde using user-supplied PNG files
<Kprofthreat> danya_: Headers are files that help you compile source code.
<vzduch> dekhelpme: there you have the name
<dekhelpme> vzduch:  yah,  that installs fine, but when i enable it under styles
<dekhelpme> it doesn't work
<Kprofthreat> danya_: What are you trying to do?
<danya_> kprofthreat : shall I install everything related to KDE in package manager ?
<dekhelpme> vzduch:  you should read what we've been talking about it, i've mentioned it 4 times now that i've installed it manually just fine
<dekhelpme> with apt-get
<mike__> Kprofthreat: KControl's Disk & Filesystems module is showing the swap partition, but under the Mount Point column for it (which I thought should be blank for swap partitions?), it just says "<mount point>"
<dekhelpme> why can i not see it with Adept?
<mike__> Err, one sec...
<danya_> Kprofthreat : Im trying to install a theme .. and whenever I configure the output is that
<danya_> are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<danya_> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Kprofthreat> danya_: I have just the solution for you. One second.
<vzduch> dekhelpme: why do you care if you did get it installed? :)
<dekhelpme> lil build essentials and some linux-headers-'uname -a' etc etc
<dekhelpme> vzduch:  CAUSE IT INSTALLS BUT WHEN I CHOOSE IT, MY WINDOW MANAGER DISSAPEARS, EVEN USING 10 DIFFERENT THEMES
<Kprofthreat> danza_: Open up Adept and search for kdebase-dev
<dekhelpme> sorry capz
<Kprofthreat> danza_: Also make sure you have the latest lib dev packages.
<mike__> Kprofthreat: Ok, I think I'm good. Stupid mistake on my part. I'm still curious as to why that would've happened though - it's like the swap partition just took a notion to try and get the day off or something. :-\ Any ideas?
<danya_> kprofthreat : whats Adept ? lol .. I've only been using this for a couple of days
<dekhelpme> How come I can't find a program via adept
<dekhelpme> wtf is with that
<mike__> dekhelpme: Use Synaptic. It's better ;-) (Although I make no claim that will solve the particular problem you're having)
<Kprofthreat> mike_: I'm afraid not. I've never had that happen before.
<TeraDyne> danya_: you need the KDE headers?
<Kprofthreat> danya_: No problem. =] 
<Kprofthreat> danya_: Type alt + f2
<danya_> TeraDyne : yes
<dekhelpme> okay i found it in adept, it's there, installed.. but  my window manager still dissapears when i  enable it
<Kprofthreat> Or nvm
<Kprofthreat> Just go and click on your menu
<danya_> kprofthreat : and ?
<Kprofthreat> Go to system>>>adept
<TeraDyne> danya_: "sudo aptitude install kdelibs4-dev" for the KDE 3.x development headers
<Kprofthreat> Adept/Synaptic = your friend. =] 
<Kprofthreat> That works too.
<dekhelpme> i like command line and have no problem with apt-get
<Kprofthreat> !aterm
<Kprofthreat> !info aterm
<Kprofthreat> !info eterm
<TeraDyne> botlag
<Kprofthreat> ...Blargh
<danya_> kprofthreat : I know how to use synaptic .. I'm just confused because there are too many KDE packages
<dekhelpme> last time I built dekorator from scratch and it worked fine, but the package is broken in apt-get .. Has anyone here even tried to use it?
<mike__> Kprofthreat: On a completely unrelated note, I'm having another strange problem with suspend/resume on a laptop - Sometimes when I resume, the display doesn't turn on, so I have to hit the suspend key and then power it back up and everything's fine.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aterm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> aterm: Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4 (feisty), package size 81 kB, installed size 228 kB
<ubotu> eterm: Enlightened Terminal Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4.0debian1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 415 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<dekhelpme> danya_: sec
<arthas__> what is the channel for kubuntu in Spanish?
<arthas__> pls
<vzduch> !es | arthas__
<ubotu> arthas__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Kprofthreat> If there is one, I'd guess kubuntu-es
<kobiwan> I had gnome and beryl - I went and got KDE and now beryl wont work Please if some one can help me
<Kprofthreat> Oh look at that
<arthas__> tanks
<arthas__> gracias
<aznpridechinese> can someone help me do something? i'm using kubuntu feisty and i want to switch to ubuntu instead, how do i get my dvd writer to write me an ubuntu cd using an ISO file?
<Kprofthreat> De nada
<vzduch> de nada :)
<mike__> kobiwan: Beryl won't even work under Gnome anymore?
<dekhelpme> danya_: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<vzduch> !k3b | aznpridechinese
<ubotu> aznpridechinese: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Kprofthreat> Did you make a separate session for KDE?
<dekhelpme> danya_:  type that, then re-run what you were doing and you will be a-okay
<kobiwan> what do you mean why not It was working 3 days ago??
<mike__> kobiwan: I was asking. ;-)
<kobiwan> ohhhhh oki sorry
<dekhelpme> and i guess i'm going to have to install compiling capabilities on my machine because dekorator isn't working for me from the packages
<mike__> Heh, np
<dekhelpme> can anyone try to install/run dekorator
<dekhelpme> and verify it's just me
<dekhelpme> or if it's actually a bug
<Kprofthreat> Oddly enough, it didn't wanna install through sudo apt-get for me.
<Kprofthreat> =/
<mike__> dekhelpme: Did you try what I said with manually installing the themes (i.e., unzipping them to ~/.kde/share/apps/dekorator/themes)?
<kobiwan> I don't know how do I back to gnome to check
<dekhelpme> mike__:  i missed that but will try now, thankyou
<Kprofthreat> Are you in KDE right now?
<dekhelpme> yep
<mike__> dekhelpme: Np
<dekhelpme> sec trying mikes method
<danya_> dekhelpme : can u rewrite the command again plz :)
<Kprofthreat> kobiwan: You're going to need to log out and select the gnome session before you log in again
<mike__> kobiwan: Select Gnome as the session at the login screen
<mike__> kobiwan: You should be using Compiz-Fusion instead of Beryl anyway though - Beryl's dead, as in, no more updates
<Flegma> pls how can i remove package without removing dependencies????
<Kprofthreat> mike__: Agreed.
<Kprofthreat> kobiwan: I'd suggest uninstalling Beryl completely...
<Kprofthreat> kobiwan: sudo apt-get remove beryl-manager beryl-settings emerald-settings
<Kprofthreat> What GPU?
<aznpridechinese> so do i want to use burn dvd iso image for what i watn to do?
<Kprofthreat> aznpridechinese: Are you trying to burn a live dvd?
<mike__> Actually, Compiz-Fusion can still use Emerald, so you may want to keep Beryl installed (at least until they sort out the dependency issue with Emerald/Beryl)
<aznpridechinese> no, just an installation dvd from an iso file
<dekhelpme> mike__:  I tried, but it wouldn't let me overwrite the files that are already there, imported fine.. so i forced it, same issue
<dekhelpme> Kprofthreat:  so when you sudo apt-get install kwin-style-dekorator
<kobiwan> oki is Compiz better
<danya_> dekhelpme : plz can u rewrite the command again :) ?
<aznpridechinese> and i can't mess up cuz i only have 1 more dvd left
<dekhelpme> Kprofthreat:  and a theme, did it work
<mike__> dekhelpme: Did you install it as root or something?
<Kprofthreat> mike__: Meh. Don't HAVE to do that.
<dekhelpme> danya_: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mike__> Kprofthreat: ?
<veaux> Hi, searching here for some help configuring Beryl
<Kprofthreat> dekhelpme: I didn't try it.
<dekhelpme> mike__:  uhm, dekorator yes, the theme no
<Kprofthreat> dekhelpme: Let's see your sources.list
<mike__> dekhelpme: Weird. Can't imagine why it wouldn't let you overwrite. Are the themes that you installed even showing up when you go to choose them?
<Kprofthreat> veaux: We're a bit backlogged right now. If you don't get an immediate reply, try #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<veaux> thx
<danya_> dekhelpme : I'm still getting the same error .. no kDE headers :(
<mike__> veaux: You'd be better off going with Compiz-Fusion over Beryl, since Beryl's pretty much abandonware at this point
<qkhn> Selamlar..
<qkhn> iyi geceler
<runpain> ichthux what is thier problem thought they would want to be sure they could have a good product
<dekhelpme> danya_:  SEC
<Kprofthreat> mike__: While I find Compiz Fusion smoother than Beryl, it is still alpha-ware and therefore may not be for everyone's boxes.
<qkhn> Trk yokmu?
<Flegma> pls how can i remove package without removing dependencies????
<veaux> mike_: will search for this one. I hope my issue is resolved in this one
<dekhelpme> danya_: sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev
<qkhn> or can you speak turkish?
<dekhelpme> danya_:  that should get you the kde headers
<Kprofthreat> ..Do we have a turkish channel?
<dekhelpme> pastebin is taking forever
<qkhn> turkish channel?
<kobiwan> is it difficult to install "Compiz-Fusion" ?
<qkhn> are there?
<mike__> Kprofthreat: Depends on what plugins you enable that determines its stability. Most people, from what I've seen, say C-F is more stable than Beryl. I'm inclined to agree with them
<mike__> kobiwan: Have you ever added a repository?
<kobiwan> I think so
<Kprofthreat> mike__: It's crashed kwin a few times, but other than that, it's pretty smooth for alphaware.
<mike__> kobiwan: If so, it's just as easy as installing Beryl.
<Kprofthreat> mike__: If he installed Beryl, he edited his sources.list.
<Kprofthreat> Brb all.
<dekhelpme> mike__:  Yah the themese are there.. i installed dekorator as root, you have to.. then i went into kcontrol via my own user account and imported .. i've also done the manual install
<mike__> Kprofthreat: Not manually, necessarily ;-)
<kobiwan> yes I did edit my source list
<mike__> dekhelpme: One sec...
<dekhelpme> Kprofthreat: http://pastebin.com/944615
<mike__> kobiwan: Check here: http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/index.html - You want the "eye candy" repository
<mike__> dekhelpme: Did you set all the paths?
<runpain> gona download older version
<dekhelpme> mike__:  Frames and Buttons?  no...
<dekhelpme> mike__:  Didn't do that last time either
<mike__> dekhelpme: I think that's what you're missing. I had to do that to get it to work, if I remember correctly
<dekhelpme> mike__:  reeeallly.. okay.. *gives it a shot
<Seek_Therapy> whats the default port for ROR
<dekhelpme> thx
<dr_willis> ROR ?
<Kprofthreat> kobiwan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<Seek_Therapy> ruby on rails
<mike__> dekhelpme: It seems weird that you would have to do that, as it kind of defeats the purpose of telling it what theme to use, but whatever. I didn't code it. :-P
<dekhelpme> mike__:  You are my hero
<dekhelpme> mike__:  Absolutely
<dekhelpme> mike__:  I owe you buddy
<dekhelpme> lol
<dekhelpme> hooray i didn't have to compile anything from source this install!
<dekhelpme> Mike
<dekhelpme> .... I am so happy
<dekhelpme> you dun know
<dekhelpme> thanks buddy
<dekhelpme> thanks Kprofthreat alot for tryin too
<dekhelpme> ohhh
<Kprofthreat> Pfft, for trying. Lol
<BluesKaj> !tr
<dekhelpme> hoorah
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dekhelpme> wow
<dekhelpme> okay
<dekhelpme> gonna go change my panties
<dekhelpme> thanks again
<aznpridechinese> question, if i click on an iso would it automatically burn the image onto a dvd for me in k3d?
<aznpridechinese> k3b
<TeraDyne> aznpridechinese: yes
<BluesKaj> if you right click on it you can choose yes
<Squirrely_Wrath> Can anyone tell me how to remove a program from startup?  Xchat automatically starts up everytime I boot ant it is driving me insane.
<BluesKaj> yeah , especially xchat , that drive me round the bend too :)
<sven-tek> hello kubuntu users
<sven-tek> iam just using a feisty kubuntu live cd
<sven-tek> iam testing kmail with my imap server - i can not get the account to work
<sven-tek> at some point i tried "login" as authentication method and now i can not set it back
<sven-tek> iam am caught between two dialogs
<mike__> Well, I'm off to play some Frets on Fire. Peace out, everyone.
<sven-tek> error: this authentication method is not supported" and then o click ok - and then the password dialog appears. and no matter what i do i can not go to another kmail window
<sven-tek> even killing it and restarting kmail did not help
<BluesKaj> Squirrely_Wrath, just a thought are you closing xchat before shutting down the pc?
<stoned> flash stuff seems to randomly crash konqueror or firefox in kubuntu
<stoned> total browser lockup
<BluesKaj> Squirrely_Wrath, and another , there might be an option in xchat itself to launch itself upon login
<stoned> what gives
<Squirrely_Wrath> I haven't noticed an option anywhere and...um...I'll have to check on the closing thing
<Squirrely_Wrath> sooooooooooooo brb
<vzduch> mornin' intelikey
<BluesKaj> stoned, install flashplugin-nonfree and if you wish  flashplayer-nonfree
<intelikey> vzduch
<danya_> how to install phyton libraries and headers ? through terminal not Synaptic
<danya_> python*
<dr_willis> danya_,  may want to read the apt-get manual. Finding the package names may be the hardest part
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install Whatever
<dr_willis> apt-cache search whatever
<dr_willis> to get package names
<gilster> what audio editing tool can i use to split a large mp3/wav file into tracks using a premade cue file?
<dr_willis> apt-cache search python
<dr_willis> !find python
<ubotu> Found: bittornado, diveintopython, diveintopython-zh, libapache2-mod-python, libapache2-mod-python-doc (and 621 others)
<dr_willis> 621 others... :)
<dr_willis> !info diveintopython
<ubotu> diveintopython: free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<intelikey> apt-cache search python | grep dev
<dr_willis> Cool.. Not seen that package befor.
<Squirrely_Wrath> Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!  The suggestion worked!  Now I have another problem. lol
<dr_willis> !info diveintopython-zh
<ubotu> diveintopython-zh: free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 484 kB, installed size 3584 kB
<dr_willis> wonder what -zh means...
<dr_willis> different language?
<intelikey> yeah
<danya_> dr_willis : U just got me more confused :P
<dr_willis> whats zh then? :)
<intelikey> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<vzduch> dr_willis: Chinese perhaps
<dr_willis> danya_,  time to get learning then! :)
<danya_> dr_willis : after all it's 3:30 a.m over here :P
<dr_willis> But Pythons are from South AMerica.. they dont live in china!
<dr_willis> :)
<vzduch> lol
<TeraDyne> XD
<Squirrely_Wrath> When I booted up, My computer said something like sda/hda1 has been mounted 22 times without being checked.  Check forced.   Anything I can do about that?
<intelikey> dr_willis you sure they don't live in southern asia too ?
<dr_willis> I thought that was some other snake down there...
<doudou92> Squirrely
<Squirrely_Wrath> yes?
<doudou92> What format is used for your disk?
<dr_willis> I cant seem to rember any tv shows with large constictors   that were not in South America.. How about Austrila?
<dr_willis> perhaps they took a bus. ;)
<intelikey> maybe a boat
<TeraDyne> No, they took a plane.
<Squirrely_Wrath> um....not totally sure.  I am using the standard ubuntu formats.  ext3, got a small fat32 for my dualboot setup.  Also got the swap
<intelikey> dr_willis google knos
<intelikey> w
<dr_willis> Actually I seem to recall Hawaii getting invaded by some small snake from Some where from Asia.
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, wanna bet...pythons are found all around the world
<TeraDyne> I wonder...
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  theres none in my backyard! :)
<dr_willis> Actually they did find one in a local river.. like 20 ft long.. dead. (yea)
<dr_willis> then it came out. it was a Pet someone had dumped.
<BluesKaj> you should be glad about that
<doudou92> I have the same "problem" with an ext3 formated disk. I think it's a security but it didn't appear to be anormal.
<dr_willis> It was dead to begin when he dumped it.. Honest! :)
<Squirrely_Wrath> okay.  Just wondering.  Not used to that kinda thing
<intelikey> you can bet if i dumped one it would be dead.
<intelikey> me and a friend killed over 300 snakes in one day.  local water shed pond
<dr_willis> Meanie!
<Squirrely_Wrath> Oh!  y the way, this is really little, but anyone know where I can get an icon for the kde control center?
<dr_willis> :)
<Squirrely_Wrath> by*
<ciacon> hi guys - has anyone got an Idea about teamspeak on Kubuntu??
<dr_willis> Squirrely_Wrath,  i always add the control-panel applet to my panel.
<NickPresta> Squirrely_Wrath, kde-look.org/ has tons of icons and such for everything. check there
<dr_willis> ciacon,  ive had it working under linux befor.. not lately however.
<Squirrely_Wrath> dr_willis I didn't have any control panel applets.  I had to make a launcher for it manually.
<intelikey> Squirrely_Wrath the houndreds of icons to choose from already on your system not enough ?
<dr_willis> Squirrely_Wrath,  odd.. I always seem to have one. :)   addaplet to panel -> settings
<Squirrely_Wrath> intelikey I know there are tons, I am just trying to keep everything polished as possible so I was trying to go with the default
<ciacon> dr_willis: it's not necisarily a current problem
* intelikey figures that "default is only the starting point on the long road to right"
<ciacon> I am on a channel with a mate... he is complaining, that he can hear himself echo and any sound that is off my desktop (e.g. mp3 player)...
<intelikey> you know i actually use a default kernel on one system...  that's so unlike me to leave anything default...
<ciacon> i should mybe note, that I am wearing headphones, and that this path of sound is to be ruled out
<dr_willis> check your mixer perhaps.
<dr_willis> I recall some how haveing a 'what you hear' or similer thing in various voice chat programs also.
<dr_willis> depending on the mixer settings.
<intelikey> high ho ?      what kind of message are you trying to convay with that  nickname?
<ciacon> dr_willis: where would I start? I have no idea, why my sound is (from speakers) is in the mic
<wolferine> im just setting up a new DB, what is the most commonly used 'type' for username, person's name, address, etc? length?
<intelikey> ciacon input volume too high ?
<|HighHo|> no message at all, its just a nickname
<wolferine> any "strings"
<sven-tek> kmail is crap
<dr_willis> ciacon,  fire up alsamixer and start twiddling I guess.
<crash_> Algum brasileiro
<TeraDyne> sven-tek: how so?
<vzduch> !br | crash_
<ubotu> crash_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<crash_> tanks
<sven-tek> i wanted to do some testing with pgp compatibility but i didnt even get so far
<sven-tek> i crashes from the livecd when i enter my imap account
<sven-tek> ^it
<crash_> ^
<crash_> ^^
<intelikey> sven-tek libe CD ...    which flavour ?
<ciacon> dr_willis: it was the mixer settings ;-)... I had the record settings on for the "wave"
<sven-tek> kubuntu 7.04 desktop of course
<intelikey> ummm hmmm
<intelikey> sad "the average U.S. household has 2.55 people and 2.73 TVs."
<aznpridechinese> need help, i just tried burning an iso image to my dvd with k3b but it gave me a reformatting error and it just started burning it then at the end it said some kind of buffer error
<BluesKaj> aznpridechinese, try to play the dvd anyway , it may still work
<BluesKaj> i've had such errors in the pastand the burn was fine , strange but true
<aznpridechinese> the iso was the installation for for ubuntu
<aznpridechinese> the cd didn't boot when i restarted the computer
<intelikey> sounds like you made a frisby
<BluesKaj> did you run the checksum previous to the burn
<aznpridechinese> what is that?
<aznpridechinese> u wonna walk me through it?
<aznpridechinese> i got 1 more dvd left
<dr_willis> You are burning the DVD iso image?
<dr_willis> not the cd iso image?
<aznpridechinese> yes
<aznpridechinese> dvd iso image
<dr_willis> dvd iso image of what exactly anyway?
<aznpridechinese> a ubuntu installation dvd
<dr_willis> why are ya even bothering with the dvd image. :)
<aznpridechinese> cuz i don't have any cds available atm
<aznpridechinese> but will soon
<dr_willis> heh.
<dr_willis> these are dvd+RW's ?
<aznpridechinese> yes
<dr_willis> so you shouwl be able to format/erase them :)
<aznpridechinese> that's the thing, k3b couldn't do it
<aznpridechinese> it gave me an error
<dr_willis> k3b will scan/calculage the checksum on the iso file also. to be sure its correct
<dr_willis> I dont even have a DVD+RW to try to format the things.
<BluesKaj> aznpridechinese, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2007-02/msg01827.html
<intelikey> i don't even have a dvd player
<dr_willis> I dont even have a computer!
<dr_willis> :)
<aznpridechinese> and the thing is, i've burned my kubuntu installation dvd in windows vista just fine
<dr_willis> uoq s,ndo 
<aznpridechinese> so i know it's got to be the program
<dr_willis> run k3b from the terminal and see if any errors show up. maby it needs some extra support apps
<CrunchyFerrett> .
<CrunchyFerrett> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BluesKaj> aznpridechinese, did you check the URL I posted above ?
<aznpridechinese> yes, i'm a linux noob so i don't really know what they said
<dr_willis> From what i can tell in k3b - the 'dvd+rw-format' command/package needs to be installed.
<dr_willis> k3b->settings->setup k3b ->programs
<dr_willis> dvd+rw-format  --help
<dr_willis> usage: dvd+rw-format  /dev/dvddevice
<aznpridechinese> dr willis my k3b doesn't have those menus
<BluesKaj> IC aznpridechinese , so you're in windows right now ?
<dr_willis> what version of kubutu ya got? check them again. :)
<aznpridechinese> no
<aznpridechinese> i'm in kubuntu
<dr_willis> or use the command line.
<aznpridechinese> feisty
<aznpridechinese> i don't know what the commands are
<dr_willis> Im using feisty also.. check agagin.
<dr_willis> I just pasted themn :)
<dr_willis> usage: dvd+rw-format  /dev/dvddevice
<dr_willis> now what dvddevice is - is the question
<intelikey> for Q in /dev/scd* /dev/hd? ;do eject $Q && echo $Q ;done
<aznpridechinese> the command you gave me said * BD/DVD+RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.0 :-( unable to open :"/dev/dvddevice"): No such file or directory
<dr_willis> aznpridechinese,  now 'think' about what its saying...
<dr_willis> you need to FIND out what device your DVD is.
<dr_willis> and use that /dev/whatevertheheckitis
<dr_willis> ls -l /dev/dvd MIGHT show a useable device.. so /dev/dvd MIGHT work
<dr_willis> it might now
<dr_willis> not.
<dr_willis> ls -l /dev/dvd
<dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-07-05 01:13 /dev/dvd -> scd0
<intelikey> for Q in /dev/scd* /dev/hd? ;do eject $Q && echo $Q ;done
<dr_willis> is what i got here..  Do you have a /dev/dvd ?
<aznpridechinese> yah it showed /dev/dvd -> hda
<dr_willis> intelikey,  :) like ejecting the cd to see what machine you are sshed to. :)
<dr_willis> out of the whole room of pcs
<dr_willis> aznpridechinese,  so use /dev/dvd then
<intelikey> dr_willis hey if it works.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. why is yours hda and myne scd
<aznpridechinese> ok it says 4.7GB DVD+RW media detected when i ran dvd+rw-format  /dev/dvddevice
<aznpridechinese> well /dev/dvd
<aznpridechinese>  now what?
<dr_willis> did it do somthing to the disk?
<dr_willis> that command should of formated the disk
<dr_willis>  ive never used the command befor.. and cant even test it on any +RW's since i got none.   The full option list for the command is     dvd+rw-format  [-force[=full] ]   [-lead-out  |  -blank[=full] ]   [-ssa[=none  |  default | max] ]  /dev/dvd
<dr_willis> dvd+rw-format -force=full /dev/dvd
<dr_willis> will proberly force a total reformat of the disk.
<aznpridechinese> i think someone is hacking my computer
<aznpridechinese> my mouse lags like hell and my keyboard goes crazy typing things that i didn't put there
<aznpridechinese> then my whole system locks up
<NickPresta> aznpridechinese, aside from that, what makes you think your computer's security has been compromised?
<dr_willis> :)
<aznpridechinese> well i know computers don't just do stuff like that
<dr_willis> sounds like a normal windows machine to me.
<aznpridechinese> i'm not using windows
<aznpridechinese> i'm in kubuntu feisty
<dr_willis> i doubt if anyone 'hacked' into your feisty box.
<dr_willis> its possible theres some hardware issues going on.
<NickPresta> aznpridechinese, do you get any strange errors at boot up or do you have to do anything to cause these problems to happen? Can you reproduce them at any time? And are you on a laptop?
<frojnd> how can I shutdown server? and how can I shut down ubuntu in with command line?
<aznpridechinese> no i'm on a high end pc
<aznpridechinese> and no i don't get any errors on bootup
<intelikey> aznpridechinese check your logs
<aznpridechinese> in anycase i'd just like to burn ubuntu iso image onto my dvd-rw disc
<aznpridechinese> how do i check the log?
<NickPresta> being on a high-end system doesn't mean you can't have hardware support problems. You should go to pastebin and post the output of "dmesg" and "lshw".
<intelikey> you search through them ?
<dr_willis> high end pc. dosent meanmuch.. If you system is having hardware issues that may be whats going on with the burning also.
<intelikey> aznpridechinese /var/log/*
<zer0> hello
<HighHo> frojnd:  init 6
<zer0> kan anyone speek private?
<aznpridechinese> how do i paste it?
<NickPresta> aznpridechinese, also, check out /var/log/syslog, /var/log/boot
<vzduch> HighHo: 'init 6' == reboot; for shutdown use 'init 0'
<intelikey> and "high end" does mean that the hardware is probably not nearly as well supported
<NickPresta> sorry, not /var/log/boot
<intelikey> !paste | aznpridechinese
<ubotu> aznpridechinese: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> zer0, just ask your question
<aznpridechinese> i can't access the text in GUI so i don't know how to actually copy everything in CLI and paste them into GUI
<intelikey> zer0 most of us only speek english
<dr_willis> cant access what text in gui?
<dr_willis> fire up konsole, and use the commands there..
<dr_willis> !konsole
<dr_willis> !term
<intelikey> !cli
<dr_willis> !sexy beach 3
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> dead bot
<NickPresta> aznpridechinese, also, you may want to check out "top" in a console, and see if there are any odd spikes in usage that can be attributed to these problems.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about term - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexy beach 3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !lag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> o0
<aznpridechinese> what is top in a console?
<stoned> ubotu: you don't know nothin
<stoned> aznpridechinese: processor monitor
<aznpridechinese> and i still can't figure out how to to paste from CLI to a GUI
<stoned> I like htop
<stoned> aznpridechinese: just select whatever you want
<NickPresta> any variation of top is fine ;)
<stoned> then paste with middle click
<stoned> or click the mousewheel
<aznpridechinese> well this thing that freezes up my computer and types things hasn't happened before, and i've been using linux for about 5 days now
<stoned> don't give up
<aznpridechinese> it only lets me select so much though
<stoned> what thing freezes up?
<intelikey> ".net is designed specially to be used by 4.0 browsers and above. If you are using an older version, you may download the latest free by clicking the following: Internet Explorer and/or Netscape Navigator"        hehheh !   i'm using " ELinks 0.10.6 "   :)
<oslo> hi do you know how to use cross-compiling ? arm-linux ???
<dr_willis> oslo,  i recall the 'nslu' unslung web site had some docs on tha topic. :)
<dr_willis> since i think the NSLU2 used an ARM cpu.
<stoned> go to #ubuntu
<intelikey> aznpridechinese one simple test.  if you think that there is really a cracker on your box.   disconnect it from the net and see if it changes.
<dr_willis> i wonder where my NSLU2 went...
<intelikey> oh duh no one can disconnect anymore.... what am i thinking.....
<stoned> nslu sounds like a university name
<oslo> dr_willis> i gonna check
<dr_willis> intelikey,  :)
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> aznpridechinese, type the word ' top ' in the konsole, you'll find Konsole in the k-menu in the "system "
<aznpridechinese> ok
<aznpridechinese> top showed a bunch of things processes and root users etc
<oslo> dr_willis> this one http://www.nslu2-linux.org ?
<aznpridechinese> it's not doing anything right now
<BluesKaj> oh aznpridechinese , i thought someone told you what to look for
<BluesKaj> cuz i don't know either :)
<intelikey> root users ???
<intelikey> aznpridechinese that sounds a lot like a crack  yeah.     unless you have root doing something you should disconnect and fix that
<jim87410> I have services running under root and I know my system is ok.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, what would a cracker look like ?
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: Usually white and comes in plastic
<K-Ryan> =)
<intelikey> BluesKaj like an uninvited guest
<BluesKaj> or some 14 yrold scriptkiddie with pimples and coke bottle glasses :)
<BluesKaj> in top , what does a std safe output look like ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj normal output would have no root users in it.
<BluesKaj> i have several  'root' in the list but no 'root users'
<intelikey> correct "but no 'root users'"
<BluesKaj> for ex:   31 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid
<intelikey> in fact on any system in this channel except mine seeing root users would be a red flag       "most likely"
<intelikey> BluesKaj also  who  or  w   if root shows up then you need to see what is going on
<intelikey> of course yours wont look like mine.
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  who
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~] 
<NickPresta> Wow, the Cube Atlantis plugin for Compiz Fusion is neat...
<zerothis> is there a terminal that shows colored docments in color AND does unicode?
<BluesKaj> show me yours and I'll show you mine :)  don't wann a use that request when it comes to discussing a 'root" :)
<NickPresta> speaking of Compiz Fusion, how stable is it in comparison to Beryl 0.2.1?
<zerothis> or shell, rather
<BluesKaj> it's alll window dressing anyway , NickPresta  :0
<intelikey> unicode any shell/terminal/console   but colour is another ball of wax
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, I know. I just don't want to switch to CF when Beryl 0.2.1 is running perfectly fine for me. I don't see any _huge_ new plugins.
<intelikey> and yes they all do colour  but not like you might  think
<intelikey>  or maybe you would  think ...
<intelikey> idk
* BluesKaj secretly envies those with eyecandy options :)
<NickPresta> heh
<zerothis> I can get konsole to show unicode, I can get konsole to show color, does seem to do both at once.
<zerothis> does not, rather
<TeraDyne> I really should start remembering to close Konversation before using irssi...
<bertina> yes
<dr_willis> show what color?
<intelikey> hmmm odd unicode seems to be broken on dapper
<zerothis> show color in documents, HTML for instance. not link/visitedlin/text color per se, but the the document text is designed in
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38029
<intelikey> zerothis ?
<intelikey> what are you viewing the text with ?
<zerothis> elinks
<intelikey> it does colour by default
<intelikey> "which i always turn off"
<intelikey> get in the menu and confriggr it
<TeraDyne> *sigh* What's the package for the Kontact newsgroup reader?
<dr_willis> hmm.. only Konsole color i can think of is the LS color  of the filenames.
<intelikey> how ever i should note that console != konsole  so  terminal emulatores
<intelikey> meh.
<dr_willis> so what one are we talking about..  Bah.. never mind. :) i dont care any more. heh
<intelikey> ls --color=auto    ?
<jhutchins> grep does color these days, as does vi.
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, have another beer :)
<dr_willis> grep does?
<intelikey> mc also
<zerothis> konsole linux console +elinks shows color for me, but unicode is all questionmarks. konsole shell shows all the unicode but in b&w
<intelikey> dr_willis yes
<intelikey> has for several releases
<dr_willis> i cant recall that optionb.. but my grep books are a bit old. :)
<dr_willis> i do recall using some 'colorizer' tool ages ago
<dr_willis> colorizing my logs :)
<intelikey> grep          --colour[=WHEN] , --color[=WHEN] 
<TeraDyne> nevermind my question. It was knode that I was looking for.
<dr_willis> grep share smb.conf   --color
<dr_willis> thats handy :)
<zerothis> konsole: Unknown option '--color=auto'.
<dr_willis> ls --color=auto
<dr_willis> ls option, not a konsole option.
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> man grep | grep --colour=auto colour -A 2
<intelikey> :)
<semistud2354> i have a problem....everytime i make a link to ----------sudo ln -s /var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0 /var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:1---- it makes the link but when i reboot its gone....any ideas how to make it permanent
<dr_willis> Now do 'color' OR 'colour' :)
<semistud2354> ????
<dr_willis> semistud2354,  dare we ask  Why you are making that link?
<intelikey> semistud2354 sure tell the initramfs image not to mount ram on that dir
<intelikey> semistud2354 cat /proc/mounts
<intelikey> :)
<semistud2354> if i make that link i get the reboot, shutdown buttions back when i run beryl
<semistud2354> ok...so what do i type in konsole
<intelikey> echo '\nln -s /var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0 /var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:1' >> /etc/rc.local      :)
<intelikey> but you'll have to be root  ;/
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: probably have to do that with sudo and tee on a buntu box
<semistud2354> so sudo echo '\nln -s /var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0 /var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:1' >> /etc/rc.local
<keisangi> hi there, i was wondering if it's possible to configure this in kde:  double click on the desktop to open a new dolphin window.. what do you think , is it possible ?
<semistud2354> thats the command right
<semistud2354> ??
<intelikey> hitmanWilly or do it as root.
<panxito__> hi
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: somehow i doubt semistud2354 has a root acct set up...
<intelikey> semistud2354 that would add the line to the /etc/rc.local file so it would run at boot time.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly sudo -i  is setup .....
<dr_willis> sound like a lot of annoyance for Beryl :)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ok, that might work then
<semistud2354> o..i can do that manually from kate
<intelikey> :)
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> right
<semistud2354> ??
<intelikey> yeah
<semistud2354> it would be alot easier to follow
<dr_willis> kdesu kate /etc/rc.local
<semistud2354> then just add the commands
<dr_willis>  put it at the end.. but befor the exit 0 command. (if i rember right)
<intelikey> semistud2354 yes.   and you don't need the sudo of your link command   cause init will be running that script
<intelikey> dr_willis there an exit command in there by default ?
<intelikey> i didn't think rc.local had one  ???
<semistud2354> ok...im gonna reboot n check it out...
<semistud2354> brb
<semistud2354> HOPE IT WORKS
<intelikey> yes you do
<dr_willis> intelikey,  i forget.. i seemto recall there being one at the end.
<semistud2354> it didnt work
<intelikey> what didn't work about it ?   does the link exist now ?
<semistud2354> i put the--ln -s /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0 /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:1-- before the exit 0 command in etc/rc.local
<semistud2354> and it didnt work
<semistud2354> should i put it after the exit 0 thing....or it doesnt matter
<semistud2354> or should i put sudo ln -s /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0 /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:1
<intelikey> ls /var/run/xdmctl*
<semistud2354> im going to try to put it after the exit 0 ill be right back
<intelikey> semistud2354 after the exit will do what ?     lets see the script runs commands that it contains, so when it "exits" then it will ahhh .....   ahhh......      that's right.  it won't do anything, it exited
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: too late
<intelikey> and so did he.....
<hitmanWilly> im gonna laugh when he comes back saying it didn't do anything
<TeraDyne> Anyone want to hear something funny, but sad and stupid at the same time?
<intelikey> i wish he would have ran the ls on that dir
* intelikey bets it did make the link
<K-Ryan> TeraDyne: Shoot
<hitmanWilly> it should have if its in the rc.local file and typed in right
* intelikey doesn't like sad and stupid so ignores TeraDyne momentarily
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yes.
<TeraDyne> I was trying to set up a newsgroup account, and the site says it needs a UN and Pass. Well, I spent the last 5 minutes trying to get it to work. Well, it turns out you DON'T need the UN and PASS.
<hitmanWilly> unless the source location for the link is created post boot....
<K-Ryan> =)
<TeraDyne> You can ONLY connect to the news server WITHOUT the authentication.
<TeraDyne> 5 mins... wasted...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly not sure how upstart handles that...  could be a timming issue i sussspose
<ax1s> how do i make my own mouse theme
<ax1s> ;] 
<dr_willis> take the mouse.. glue on some diamonds and glitter and 2 eyes....
* hitmanWilly misses his inittab file
<intelikey> hitmanWilly make one   heh
<K-Ryan> "The two eyes"
<ax1s> ha ha
<K-Ryan> ahahaha
<ax1s> what do i use
<ax1s> to make one
<hitmanWilly> will it still work with upstart?
<semistud2354> ok...so i rebooted...and it didnt work
<hitmanWilly> lol
<dr_willis> you are refering to a mouse pointer/cursor theme?
<hitmanWilly> told ya...
<dr_willis> Id say check the kde-look.org site and see what they got.. and  haxor one of the examples
<ax1s> yyes i am
<ax1s> well
<ax1s> that's what i want to do
<intelikey> hitmanWilly you could make upstart a symlink to init  ?    would be worth testing i guess
<ax1s> oh
<ax1s> fuck
<TeraDyne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ax1s> well see i want to fix  a broken once
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: if its placed AFTER the exit cmd, why WOULD it work?
<ax1s> one*
<dr_willis> kde-look.org has a lot of examples i recall.. none of which i use. :)
<intelikey> should i repost for halfcocked's sake ?
<ax1s> so i guess i will see how a working one works
<ax1s> uhg i just want a niec gold theme
<ax1s> not the classic one
<semistud2354> i tryed putting it before it didnt work
<ax1s> this classic gold is pale
<ax1s> :(
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: did you see if the link was created?
<Hambletonian> alguien q hable espaol?
<semistud2354> it wasnt
<intelikey> you didn't do the 'ls' command semistud2354 to see if it worked or not.
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<semistud2354> i did the ls command in konsole
<semistud2354> it worked
<ax1s> mother mother fuck mother mother fuck..  shit fuck shit.. fuck shit fuck
<Hambletonian> ok, Gracias
<semistud2354> but when i put it in that local file thing....it didnt work
<TeraDyne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<K-Ryan> He left
<K-Ryan> And did it on purpose
<intelikey> </blinks>
<dr_willis> mouse cursor themes are such a HOT topic ya know!
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: Didn't even look. Trying to pay attention to something on my windows box across the room.
<intelikey> /exit the insanity is destroying the last fragment of inteligence i had left
<K-Ryan> TeraDyne: Just letting ya' know
<__Chris1> What does it mean if I can get here, but my Firefox says I can't connect to any websites?
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: And I thank you for doing so.
<semistud2354> ok...so i put...sudo my link..before the exit 0 command
<semistud2354> is that right
<semistud2354> ??
<BluesKaj> ax1s is angry , but gone ...will have to remind him about his language when he rejoins
<holycow> hello
<Hambletonian> OK, bye...
<intelikey> semistud2354 no
<K-Ryan> You're welcome TeraDyne
<semistud2354> this is an anoyance that i have been living with since i installed beryl
<semistud2354> ok...
<dr_willis> __Chris1,  Ive seen a few others have similer issues.. Not sure whats going on. never did see them get an answer/fix. but there may be some forum hits.
<intelikey> semistud2354 it doesn't need sudo   init is greater than root...
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: don't use sudo, rc.local is run as init (root access)
<semistud2354> so just ----ln -s /var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0 /var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:1---
<__Chris1> dr_willis - Thanks.  It's always worked, and now tonight, no go...
<intelikey> yes
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: actually, using sudo might make it NOT work
<TeraDyne> XD I crashed my WinXP box. All I was doing was transfering a copy of the Ubuntu Server ISO...
<semistud2354> ok...i didnt use it...i was just wonering why it didnt work....
<semistud2354> do i have to make the link in the konsole...then put it in rc.local...
<semistud2354> so it protects it
<semistud2354> or...is this method...making the link automatically upon startup
<dr_willis> semistud2354,  the command makes that link
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: making it automatically on startup
<dr_willis> rc.local would then be makng that link with the command.
<intelikey> semistud2354 i know what the error is.    the destination file is not present when the ln command runs.
<semistud2354> it works when i type it in konsole
<semistud2354> should i space them out
<semistud2354> like command....enter...command
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: its one cmd
<intelikey> semistud2354 no it's not making it on startup like it should because the target is missing until several seconds later.     put    sleep 60    on the line above the command
<dr_willis>  /me looks for his Bash tutorial links.
<pagan0ne> this is going to sound like a really noob question, but is there a way to upload sompthing over ssh?
<dr_willis> pagan0ne,  'scp' can do that.
<dr_willis> pagan0ne,  windows can use 'winscp'
<semistud2354> just sleep 60
<semistud2354> ??
<semistud2354> thats it
<semistud2354> ??
<intelikey> semistud2354 yes
<dr_willis> semistud2354,  that command will make the script pause for 1 min.. then do the next command..
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: before the link cmd
<pagan0ne> anywhere i could go to get a quick rundown of how to use scp?
<holycow> or you can use konqueror and login with ssh://yourusername@ip.add.dd.ress:portnumber
<ira> anyovmware?
<intelikey> sleep 60
<holycow> and transfer that way
<intelikey> ln -s /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0 /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:1
<dr_willis> pagan0ne,  literally 100's if not 10000's of tuorial sites out there on ssh and scp
<semistud2354> well i want it created instantly
<ira> sorry any one using vmware
<pagan0ne> ok thanks
<intelikey> semistud2354 no can do.
<dr_willis> pagan0ne,  scp is supposed to work like 'cp' as much as possiuble
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i can't remember, is that 6 or 60 secs?
<dr_willis> I never can rember the right way to use it either. :)
<TeraDyne> !anyone | ira
<ubotu> ira: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<semistud2354> well can i put it like 30 sec
<semistud2354> lol
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: or .6?
<ira> cant get sound on vmware any clues
<semistud2354> so which one do you think i should try first??
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: nm, maned it
<intelikey> hitmanWilly sleep counts seconds
<semistud2354> so could i put like
<semistud2354> sleep 3
<semistud2354> lol
<intelikey> semistud2354 sure you can
<ira> Virtualization is great cept when it doesnt work :-)
<intelikey> and then add 1   until it actually works if you like
<semistud2354> but it has to have sleep in order for it to make a link??
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: sleep==pause
<semistud2354> like sleep...link...then exit 0
<intelikey> but i suspect about 25 reboots using that methood
<K-Ryan> Is anyone good at ACM?
<K-Ryan> !info acm
<ubotu> acm: A multi-player aerial combat simulation. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0-23.1 (feisty), package size 713 kB, installed size 1368 kB
<intelikey> semistud2354   until ln -s /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0 /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:1 ;do sleep 1 ;done
<intelikey> whiner.
<ira> !info vmware
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: nice
<K-Ryan> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<semistud2354> ok im confused
<hitmanWilly> never thought of going that route
<pagan0ne> dr_willis: so scp works like     scp file/to/copy user@#.#.#.#:port place/to/cp/to
<BluesKaj> ira, before powering up your guest OS , click the guest OS , then choose 'edit virtual machine settings ' , then click on add and you'll have the option to choose sound
<semistud2354> i thought i was suppos to put it before the command
<semistud2354> not after
<hitmanWilly> of course if the error is something else it'll never boot :)
<intelikey> semistud2354 whiner.   just use that command in the rc.local     nothing else.
<ira> thank I iwll try that now
<intelikey> semistud2354   until ln -s /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0 /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:1 ;do sleep 1 ;done
<BluesKaj> ira, err add sound
<intelikey> that will keep trying until it succedes
<intelikey> e
<intelikey> hitmanWilly looping the ln command will not prevent boot in rc.local
* hitmanWilly is thinking inittab again....
<intelikey> hitmanWilly it will only prevent rc.local from exiting
<intelikey> it still wouldn't.   it's the last thing called
<semistud2354> that would keep trying to make a link till it succedes
<semistud2354> ??
* hitmanWilly obviously needs a refresher on linux startup
<hitmanWilly> oh, duh, last line....
<intelikey> semistud2354   until ln -s /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0 /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:1 ;do sleep 1 ;done    <<<<< that would semistud2354
<intelikey> and one should single quote those file names
<intelikey> semistud2354   until ln -s '/var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0' '/var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:1' ;do sleep 1 ;done
<semistud2354> whats the single quote do
<intelikey> should work without the quotes but special chars like - and  :  can react irraticlly with different commands .
<intelikey> semistud2354 protect the file name from interpretation
<semistud2354> if i didnt have that...would it still work
<semistud2354> or would that totally mess up the operation
<intelikey> see next to last post ^
<semistud2354> o...lol...my ba
<semistud2354> bad
<semistud2354> ok..here goes im going to reastart
<ircusr> hi leilelfag!
<intelikey> ircusr do you truely believe you have just cause to attack that nickname ?
<ircusr> he attacked first
<intelikey> is that just cause ?
<ircusr> yes
<intelikey> wouldn't it be easier, smarter, and much more family friendly to just ignore the user ?
<ircusr> nope
<ircusr> :D
<ritztech> anyone get emerald to work right with beryl Eeeeek
<netdaemon> is there a way to run ubiquity without it insisting on fetching the package lists?
<intelikey> then maybe my best action here would be to bring that to the attention of the ops rather than argue with you ircusr
<ircusr> no need
<ircusr> im on my way out
<ircusr> bye
<semistud2354> SUCCESS!!!!
<semistud2354> thank you guys....
<semistud2354> i love you guys
<intelikey> semistud2354 what did you expect ?
<intelikey> heh.
<NickPresta> Compiz Fusion still isn't good enough for me. Although it's settings manager is sweet...
<intelikey> that's my one smart elic remark for the day...  :)
<BluesKaj> oh feel the luuuv ..  ;)
<intelikey> netdaemon not that i know of.  but that doesn't preclude the possability
<hero> where would a thumb drive be mounted? kde asked me if i wanted to open it and i said yes, but no window ever came up
<intelikey> hero /media/ something
<NickPresta> somewhere in /media
<hero> hm
<semistud2354> i have a question....i have a probem with my friends computer......his windows just suddenly freezez....for the logest time ive been trying to switch him to linux...
<hero> only cdrom0 is there
<zibrah3ed> .. /media/disk most likely
<semistud2354> does linux have a registry...that messes up
<zibrah3ed> no
<semistud2354> questions like this...i have trouble ansering
<netdaemon> i'm looking at the options right now, don't see anything...
<intelikey> hero or /media/sd?
<hero> only cdrom0 is in /media :(
<intelikey> semistud2354 registry ?   what's that ?
<BluesKaj> hero,system menu/staorge media
<BluesKaj> er storage media
<semistud2354> im not to sure myself...he has like...this registry cleaner
<semistud2354> computer optimizer
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: nix config options are usually kept in individual text files
<Macrosoft> hero
<hero> BluesKaj: again, only cdrom0 is there
<semistud2354> all this bull software
<BluesKaj> gawd, that's just spyware semistud2354
<hero> Macrosoft
<Macrosoft> hero: you could check /mnt/
<semistud2354> do linux computers suddenly with out notice freez
<hero> nothing
<TeraDyne> hero, is there an icon of a usb stick on your desktop?
<semistud2354> thats what his windows comp is doing
<TeraDyne> hero: If not, it's not mounted.
<Macrosoft> try computer://
<hero> semistud2354: no
<semistud2354> like starts...runs 2 or 3 programs...small ones..it freezes suddenly
<intelikey> semistud2354 if they freeze it's usually without notice.  but a stable system running stable apps doesn't normally do that.
<hero> TeraDyne: ok.
<varaonaid> hi, i'm trying to gain write access to a shared partition (ext3 format) and i can't seem to figure it out
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: VERY^100 rarely
<TeraDyne> hero: remove it and reinsert it.
<Macrosoft> varaonaid: use chmod
<intelikey> this box has never froze with dapper drake.
<semistud2354> what can i tell him...
<hero> TeraDyne: yeah, i did that but nothing happened
<semistud2354> to persuade him
<semistud2354> to switch to linux
<hitmanWilly> ive used nix for over 15 years now and have had that happen twice
<TeraDyne> hero: that's odd. that's very odd.
<Macrosoft> hero: is there an activity light on your flash drive?
<hero> TeraDyne: yes.
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  you want a single user to have full access to a ext3 partition?
<intelikey> !virus | semistud2354
<ubotu> semistud2354: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<hero> Macrosoft: yes. it lights up when i insert it
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  like for extra 'data' storage?
<varaonaid> dr_willis: yes, exactly
<Macrosoft> hero: is it flashing?
<hitmanWilly> both times after monkeying around with important kernel level configs
<intelikey> semistud2354 maybe point him to the link  ^
<semistud2354> why is it harder to hack
<hero> Macrosoft: no, steady light. incidentally, amarok had a popup come up
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  what i DO is this.. I make a directory On that partition, i chown it to be owned by the user.  he can write fully to THAT dir.. ( and fill up the drive if he wants to)
<semistud2354> why are viruses rair
<semistud2354> rare
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: see the above link
<hero> semistud2354: read the article
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  and then i normally make a link from that mountedfilesystem/Username TO his /home/username/Storage dir.
<semistud2354> kkk
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  he dosent need full access to the 'root' of the filesystem.
<Macrosoft> hero: it may not be mounted, so it may be safe to unplug it and then plug it in again
<hero> Macrosoft: yes, i've done that numerous times
<intelikey> !security | semistud2354
<ubotu> semistud2354: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<netdaemon> how would i go about updating the local ubiquity?
<varaonaid> dr_willis: so the user has full access to that dir but the technically the whole drive?
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  yep..
<semistud2354> not me...my buddy
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  i got 5+ drives set up that way. :)
<varaonaid> dr_willis: cool, very ingenious!!  thanks a bunch :)
<Macrosoft> hero: is it the only flash drive plugged to you comp right now?
<hero> yes
<intelikey> netdaemon sudo apt-get install ubiquity   ?
<hero> and the package had a penguin on it
<dr_willis> varaonaid,   you could move his whole home dir to that drive if ya wanted to.
<netdaemon> eh...
<netdaemon> i'll try i suppose
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  or mount the drive as /home :)
<Macrosoft> hero: then try this as root: mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<semistud2354> so somehow...in order for a virus to be a threat
<varaonaid> dr_willis: awesome!  i love having those different options
<zibrah3ed> won't work you need to specify the filesystem
<semistud2354> it had to know your password???
<intelikey> semistud2354 go read those links ubotu gave you.  i'm sure several thing will be apearant that you can use.
<semistud2354> am i reading it correctly
<varaonaid> dr_willis: again, many thanks!!! :D
<hero> mount point does not exist. so i have to create that directory? sda1?
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  get hardkore and have /home on a different machine. :) is a neat trick.
<Macrosoft> hero: yes, the folder has to exist first, i forgot about that
<zibrah3ed> hero: yes sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<varaonaid> dr_willis: woooww!  very cool capability!
<hero> ok, but sda1 is my hard drive, which is already mounted heh
<Macrosoft> then try sdb1
<hero> k
<Macrosoft> unless thats your cdrom
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: for a virus to effectively work in nix, it needs root or higher level access, which is rather uncommon for user installed apps, plus to propogate itself, it would need root access on every linux machine it comes in contact with, which makes it very hard for transmission
<intelikey> echo 'alias mkdir="/bin/mkdir -p" >> ~.bash_bashrc
<intelikey> ooops
<hero> alright
<intelikey> echo 'alias mkdir="/bin/mkdir -p"' >> ~.bash_bashrc
<intelikey> there.
<hero> i had a feeling i'd have to mount it manually
<hero> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> hm
<BluesKaj> Macrosoft, hero, the drive should show up automatically ...there' gotta be something else wrong
<TeraDyne> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<semistud2354> so it would need the user name and password of every linux machine
<hero> BluesKaj: such as?
<TeraDyne> Not what I expected...
<Macrosoft> we know, thats why hes doing it manually
<semistud2354> and...on top of that spread fast enough so that no one can make a patch
<semistud2354> am i right
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: or for a buffer overflow type attack, the exploited app would need to be running in root, so same deal
<semistud2354> ??
<hero> the drive has a knoppix distro on it
<hero> but i don't see why that would prevent automounting
<intelikey> TeraDyne i concure, that infonode doesn't belong there
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: at least to do any real damage to the system
<Macrosoft> hero: it shouldnt
<hero> yeah
<hero> strange
<Macrosoft> any luck mounting it yet
<hero> yeah, it's mounted, i can see data and all that
<Macrosoft> good
<hero> just to get it to mount/umount automatically
<Macrosoft> you using kde?
<hero> !flash drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> yep
<hero> kde 3.5.6
<BluesKaj> !USB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Macrosoft> oh, i only know how to set startup commands for GNOME startup
<hero> yes, the bot is worthless at times :D
<hero> Macrosoft: uh, in case you didn't notice, this is #kubuntu :P
<BluesKaj> !key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> gawd
<TeraDyne> !brain
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hero> !thumb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Macrosoft> i know, i use both
<hero> ok, just teasin
<hero> maybe just not having the mount point made a diff?
<hero> i'm going to umount and try again
<Macrosoft> although im starting to prefer GNOME
<NickPresta> gnome is evil ;)
<Stratys> can anyone help me adjust my main volume in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> I perfer kde. :)
<semistud2354> well...thanx guys....you guys kick ass
<hitmanWilly> Stratys: try kmix
<TeraDyne> NickPresta: No, it just thinks it's users are stupid.
<Stratys> lol
<hero> people shouldn't read that stupid torvalds article
<Stratys> i feel like an idiot
<hero> "whatever linus does i'm going to do!"
<Stratys> hitmanwilly thank you
<Macrosoft> yes, it strangely mac OS-ish
<intelikey> linus who ?
<hitmanWilly> Stratys: np :)
<hero> intelikey: heh.
<hero> alright, so i have to mount the usb drive manually
<Macrosoft> yep
<intelikey> stalman who ?
* hitmanWilly avoids the whole controversy and uses windowmaker
<hero> that sucks
<dr_willis> MatchBox
<Macrosoft> i think there's a init.d folder you can add a script to, to mount it for you
<TeraDyne> Fluxbox
<hitmanWilly> and, yes, intelikey, i know your strategy as well :)
<hero> Macrosoft: well, that's beyond my skill.
<dr_willis> AmigaWM!
<dr_willis> :)
* intelikey has a strategy ????    KEWL !
<hitmanWilly> altho i do use a lot of QT apps
<Macrosoft> be back
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i was talking about your almost nonexistant use of X in general
<intelikey> oh that.  that's not strategy, that's just common sense...  :)
<hitmanWilly> strategy may have been the wrong word, tho
<intelikey> hitmanWilly :)
<intelikey> hero fstab ?
<TeraDyne> irssi + ogg123 + vim = OS
<hero> what about it?
<hero> just put that mount info in?
<intelikey> ok.
<hero> pray it's automatic?
<hitmanWilly> i'm kind of gui agnostic, if an app i like is gui or not, i'll use what works for me
<intelikey> hero it is automatic
<intelikey> that's what fstab is for.
<hero> intelikey: alright
<intelikey> fstab=file system table
<TeraDyne> hitmanWilly: I use whatever doesn't crash my laptop.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hero> yeah but isn't fstab read on boot-up?
<intelikey> yes and anytime a mount command is issued
<dr_willis> one of the init scripts does a mount -a I belive.. :)
<hero> so i still have to mount it manually, even after putting the info into fstab?
<fitoria_> hey i have a problem with a hp deskjet 656c printer
<fitoria_> the configuration tool says it is an apollo
<fitoria_> i tried to change the ulr
<fitoria_> but it didnt work
<intelikey> hero example.    /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom auto noauto,user,users 0 0   <<<  then you only need issue   mount /media/cdrom      and it mounts.
<__Chris> All - I can get on here... But my Firefox doesn't work.  Can't find any URLs.  It did work great.  Tonight, when I powered up the machine, and started it, and launched Firefox, it said it was validating my plugins.  But it seemed to get stuck after several minutes, so I clicked cancel.  Is that why it quit working?
<hitmanWilly> hero: you can set it up that way with noauto, but if kde detects any device listed in fstab, it'll try to mount it, or at least ask what to do
<dr_willis> __Chris,  try making a new user. see if it affects them also..
<dr_willis> __Chris,  could try a different browser also. Like Opera, or konqueror
<hero> hitmanWilly: ok, good
<hero> so don't use noauto
<fitoria_> hp:/usb/hpDeskjet_656C_hpijs?serial=THSBCLTW88
<__Chris> Konqueror works, but the java doesn't work on the page I want to go to, and firefox did.
<fitoria_> hp:/usb/APOLLO_P2500_2600?serial=THSBCLTW88
<hitmanWilly> hero: actually, yes, for a removeable drive
<__Chris> Does Opera support Java?
<fitoria_> yeah
<hero> hitmanWilly: so what intelikey said should work fine then and kde will recognize the drive upon connection?
<hitmanWilly> hero: it should
<intelikey> hero also one might be well advised to use the blkid for the device
<hero> blkid?
<Ahmuck> hi, after installing apache2 i am unable to access port 110 localhost.  how do i re-enable it?
<intelikey> blkid=block ident...      the id the fs has on it's first block.
<hero> instead of /dev/hdb1?
<hero> sorry, i got confused
<intelikey> hero yes and there is a command that will display that,   named  ahhh ahhh   "blkid"
<hero> ok, so i would put that id where /dev/hdb1 would be, correct?
<intelikey> yes
<hero> i got it right
<hero> it's hdb1
<hero> what's the best fs to have on the drive itself? right now it's msdos
<hero> i want to be able to use it on windows machines too
<hero> er, it's vfat
<intelikey> probably vfat if you want it portable.
<hero> k
<intelikey> i.e. if you expect M$ to access it.
<hero> so here's the fstab line:  /dev/sdb1	/media/sdb1	auto noauto,user,users 0 0
<hero> er, it omitted the tabs
<hero> but you get it, right?
<intelikey> right
<hero> k
<intelikey> but the block id
<hero> the UUID?
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm currently using GNOME but trying to install KDE via the kubuntu-desktop metapackage.....apt keeps giving me dependency errors when I go to install it though
<hero> ./dev/sdb1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="6488-592C" TYPE="vfat"
<intelikey>  /dev/hdc2: UUID="9c8d7a43-dee1-41db-8ef5-96f672cbb020" TYPE="ext2"  <<<< something like that   so >>>  UUID="9c8d7a43-dee1-41db-8ef5-96f672cbb020" /media/sdb1     auto noauto,user,users 0 0  <<<<<
<TuxOtaku> i'm running feisty, btw
<intelikey> example ^
<hero> ok, so that goes on the line
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> hero note it replaced the /dev/sdb2
<hero> you have a colon after /dev/hdc2?
<TeraDyne> TuxOtaku: try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<intelikey> or 1 or what ever
<hero> ah
<hero> UUID is the first part of the line
<intelikey> hero only what's between >>  <<
<TuxOtaku> TeraDyne, been there, done that....doesn't do jack.
<xtr3me> TuxOtaku:  what error?
<intelikey> and use your own blkid  not mine  :)
<ritztech> is there a way to remote into the gui from a windows box
<TeraDyne> TuxOtaku: Hmm...
<TuxOtaku> xtr3me, this: (pardon the paste)
<TuxOtaku> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<TuxOtaku>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdm but it is not going to be installed
<TuxOtaku>                    Depends: kmplayer-konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<TuxOtaku>                    Depends: konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<TuxOtaku>                    Depends: kubuntu-default-settings but it is not going to be installed
<Biovore> ritztech: vnc or rdp (if you have it setup)
<TuxOtaku>                    Recommends: konqueror but it is not going to be installed
<TuxOtaku>                    Recommends: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts but it is not going to be installed
<TuxOtaku> E: Broken packages
<intelikey> wow nice flood
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ritztech> rdp
<TuxOtaku> yeah, sorry.
<hero> dang.
<ritztech> like a simple rdp ... windows - windows ...
<TuxOtaku> i try installing those conflicting packages one at a time, and i get an error saying the wrong version will be installed
<Biovore> ritztech: yup..  You have to enable desktop sharing in kde first though..
<ritztech> in other words remote into my linux from my office which only has win boxes
<TuxOtaku> i figured maybe it was my sources.list....so I swapped it out with the default one....still, no dice.
<ritztech> could i be able to use the traditional rdp provided with windows (mstsc)
<beto> hello
<beto> can someone help me with beryl
<Biovore> ritztech: I think so.. I havn't messed with it much though..
<intelikey> TuxOtaku dpkg -l | grep kde      and don't flood should it output lots just say that.
<SonomaAway> beto: #beryl is the best place to help with beryl
<beto> it disappears the task bar
<intelikey> !beryl | beto
<beto> ty
<ubotu> beto: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> i smell horse biscuts
<hero> got it figured out guys, thanks for the help
<hero> and thanks for not telling me to man mount :D
<intelikey> oh that's   man fstab
<intelikey> :)
<hero> heh
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: Actually, the buscuits I give my horses smell pretty wonderful.
<iqag> ritztech:  http://tinyurl.com/255ou8
<hero> although it mounted it at /media/disk instead of /media hdb1
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: The ones the horses make smell great if you dry them and burn them - just like an herbal inscence.
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt the ones i smell ar the ones they give back to the field...
<hero> so does that mean i can delete /media/hdb1?
<iqag> Is there a way to make the embedded terminal in Konqueror exit cleanly when toggling it off with the toolbar button - i.e. so that shell history is preserved?
<intelikey> hero you can test by commenting it out   # < this is now a comment.
<intelikey> # this is another comment.
<intelikey> # and this one.
<intelikey> :)
<hero> yeah, i know what comments are, but in fstab?
<intelikey> yes
<hero> so comment out the whole line i just put in?
<hero> heh, that seems odd
<__Chris> dr_willis - tried the new user, no luck.
<intelikey> yeah if you wan't to test it.   i'm guessing that something in kde timmed out...     but i don't mess with kde ya know.
<hero> *nod*
<hero> since it mounted it automatically, i still need to umount it manually, though
<intelikey> hero right click it's icon ?
<jhutchins_lt> ; sometimes
<hero> yeah. just found it heh
<jhutchins_lt> ; these are comments
<jhutchins_lt> / so are these in some files.
<jhutchins_lt> er,
<jhutchins_lt> // these
<__Chris> dr_willis - I noticed that my gaim can't connect either...
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt and don't forget :
<jhutchins_lt> Of course <!--
<intelikey> but in fstab  # would be propper
<intelikey> 3 am already where does the night go ???
<jhutchins_lt> 22:30 here.
<jhutchins_lt> WTF are you, iceland?
<intelikey> and where did the last 40 years go   ?
<intelikey> </blinks>
<jhutchins_lt> Yeah, well, there's that.
<jhutchins_lt> You're GMT then.
<jhutchins_lt> It's 3:30 in that case.
<jhutchins_lt> BDT.
<intelikey> so is W in that Q kinda like  $[W,?]  ?
<intelikey> {}
<jhutchins_lt> /;
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  you want somthing?
<dr_willis> most people have dcc chating on auto-ignore.
<SmurfSlayer> dr_willis - Sorry
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> most ?
<dr_willis> well theres the kick-bots. :)
<SmurfSlayer> I tried the new user, and it doesn't work.  Also, I noticed that gaim can't connect either?
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  sounds like youve shown its not just browser setting then.
<SmurfSlayer> Any idea on what to try next?
<dr_willis> try a simple 'ping google.com' from the terminal
<SmurfSlayer> I've looked at the network settings, and the IP and gateway all look good.
<dr_willis> ping google.com
<dr_willis> PING google.com (72.14.207.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<SmurfSlayer> Yes, that works.
<dr_willis> then try a ping 72.14.207.99
<dr_willis> wait a sec.. it saw google.com ?
<ritztech> how would you do a rdp sharing in kub
<ritztech> kde
<dr_willis> Now thats getting weird....
<SmurfSlayer> Dr_willis - yet it works... ttl-224, time is around 75ms
<dr_willis> the google.com ping and the ip# ping works?
<dr_willis> try putting google.com in your browser address then?
<dr_willis> http://google.com
<SmurfSlayer> The IP based ping works too.
<jhutchins_lt> ritztech: krdp - which is a really stupid idea.
<SmurfSlayer> That doesn't work.
<ritztech> ? y
<ritztech> is it slow
<SmurfSlayer> It works in Konq. but not in FireFox.
<ritztech> im at work want to be able to remote in
<intelikey> well i'm out in 20 minutes, guess i better start shutting down.  later fellas
<SmurfSlayer> 64 bytes from 72.14.207.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=244 time=90.3 ms
<jhutchins_lt> ritztech: ssh
<SmurfSlayer> What else besides firefox has good Java support?
<ritztech> haha
<hitmanWilly> SmurfSlayer: konq seems to work pretty well with it
<SmurfSlayer> The url I want to use, doesn't work right.  :-(
<hitmanWilly> SmurfSlayer: is it enabled?
<SmurfSlayer> Yes
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  google.com works in Konqueror. but not firefox?
<SmurfSlayer> Yes
<dr_willis> All righty...
<dr_willis> as a test .. close firefox.
<SmurfSlayer> Yes to both Hitman willy and dr_willis
<hero> ritztech: try vnc. or nxserver.
<SmurfSlayer> Closed
<dr_willis> MOVE the .mozilla directory  to somthing like .mozilla.old
<dr_willis> and restart firefox
<SmurfSlayer> dr_willis - where is it?
<dr_willis> users home dir. :)
<dr_willis> mv .mozilla .mozilla_old
<dr_willis> or similer.
<SmurfSlayer> All that is in my users home directory is some Ruby stuff I put there...
<SmurfSlayer> Unless it is hidden?
<SmurfSlayer> Okay.. .found it, changed it to .mozilla_old
<dr_willis> .whatever  is a hidden dir. :)
<SmurfSlayer> Okay, it is changed.
<dr_willis> if this dont fix it.. not sure what to try next.
<iZen> whats up peeps
<dr_willis> now run firefox from the terminal, see if ya get any error/info messages
<SmurfSlayer> I just opened it through the windows menu, and it works!
<dr_willis> if all else fails try  in konqueror --->   http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=29341&location=201&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<SmurfSlayer> You are my hero!  :-)
<dr_willis> :) and install opers
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  now what is NOT making sence..is that the new user you made.. should of worked
<iZen> I have a question for someone out there.... How do I install themes in Kubuntu? I have downloaded some from KDE-look.org and they are zipped. What is the process from there?
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  unless some how the new user got some messed up firefox settings
<SmurfSlayer> That could be.  I got in to google right away.  But the site I want to get to doesn't seem to be working... ack!
<dr_willis> what site?
<dr_willis> and it better not have 'goat' in the address. :)
<iZen> lol
<iZen> afrogoathookers.com
<iZen> so anyways.... anyone know how to install themes?
<dr_willis> themes for what.
<iZen> for the interface
<dr_willis> KDe's got a rather complex 'theming' setup
<iZen> yeah I could tell
<dr_willis> a 'theme' is a set of 'parts' the icon theme, the window decoration, the widget set....
<dr_willis> a theme file itself is just directions  as to what parts to use
<dr_willis> :)
<iZen> i got some decorations I believe
<dr_willis> normally they got to be compiled/installed.
<SmurfSlayer> Dr_willis it is working now!  Thank you VERY VERY Much!
<hero> heh, i'm beginning to regret this nick
<dr_willis> There are a great many themes/extras in the repos not installed by default
<iZen> do i just put them into the same directories as the other buttons and stuff or can it be packaged
<dr_willis> iZen,  window decorations are normally COMPILED like any other program.
<TuxOtaku> how do i force packages to install with apt?
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<iZen> ok
<dr_willis> TuxOtaku,  --force (i think)
<iZen> if they are zipped?
<iZen> extract the folder and then run what code in terminal?
<hero> the *only* thing i don't like about konqueror is that i can't right-click in the address window and copy link. i have to select all, copy
<SmurfSlayer> Dr_willis it is working now!  Thank you VERY VERY Much!
<dr_willis> you want it to 'auto select all' ?
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  :)
<hero> why not?
<dr_willis> hero,  i HATE how windows DOES that. :)
<dr_willis> i rarely if ever want to select it all. i want to select the typo i did
<hero> well, it works in firefox
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> its changeable in firefox. :)
<hero> just a small feature request, i guess
<dr_willis> vista does it worse  heh.
<iZen> i hate alot about windows thats why im trying to get this down. to bad my 3d programs are hard to install
<Macrosoft> hero: any luck getting that to automount?
<hero> just to right-click and "copy link location" would be sweet, in konqueror
<dr_willis> click 3 times fast to select the word.. :)
<hero> Macrosoft: we are in business. see above for thanks and praise.
<hero> what's the K app for burning cds?
<dr_willis> k3b
<iZen> Dr., do you have any links to a website for compiling themes?
<hero> thanks
<iZen> I have not found any good ones through google yet
<dr_willis> iZen,  not really. kde-look.org may hae some docs..
<dr_willis> there used to be one from the bot
<dr_willis> !kdetheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdetheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_willis> there we go
<dr_willis> ./configure && make && make isntall
<dr_willis> is the normal 3 step
<dr_willis> however - you may need to add some options to the ./configure part.
<iZen> i cannot get .configure to do it
<dr_willis> and of course you willneed to install build-essential and a lot of stuff
<iZen> oh ok
<iZen> thats why then
<dr_willis> to actually be able to compile things.
<dr_willis> thats proberly 100+mb of downloads there.
<dr_willis> :)
<iZen> ive tried to do the configure command but it doesnt work
<iZen> any place that will tell me what files i need to compile?
<iZen> i know i can just check them off in Synaptic
<dr_willis> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dr_willis> build-essential  is the core one
<dr_willis> then a bunch of kde developer files. :)
<dr_willis> I just do shotgun installs of anything with dev in the name. till it works
<iZen> k ty
<hero> so apparently, k3b doesn't rip mp3 to wav.
<hero> how useless is that?
<hero> :P
<iZen> why would u want wav
<dr_willis> it can with the right packages installed
<dr_willis> but mp3 to wav - wouldent be k3b's task anyway
<dr_willis> cd to mp3 - i hear it can do.
<hero> if it makes audio cds, it should be able to rip
<hero> using 2 programs for that is unnecessary
<iZen> some programs do it better then others though.
<dr_willis> k3b CAN rip cd's to mp3's
<dr_willis> if you have the right packages  installed
<fyrmedic> are the breezy repositories still active?
<hero> dr_willis: i have libmad0 and libmad0-dev installed
<dr_willis> You asked about ripping mp3 to wav.. thats not ripping. :)
<dr_willis> !find k3b
<ubotu> Found: k3b, k3b-i18n, libk3b-dev, libk3b2, libk3b2-mp3
<hero> oh, what is it then?
<hero> ah, thank you
<K-Ryan> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<iZen> are there any hotkeys for a terminal window
<dr_willis> that wouldbe converting mp3 to a wav. :)
<dr_willis> reencoding it.
<dr_willis> do you 'rip' gif to jpg?
<dr_willis> :)
<hero> dunno
<hero> so wav-->mp3=rip?
<hero> you sure about that?
<dr_willis> No.. putting a CDrom in the drive  and converting the tracks to mp3 is 'ripping' the cd to mp3
<dr_willis> or ripping it to wav's :)
<dr_willis> or to flac.. (whats what iuse)
<dr_willis> then i convert the flac to mp3
<dr_willis> rip = 'getting the data from the disk to the pc' :) i guess...
<hero> so is flac better than ogg?
<hitmanWilly> hero: no compression on flac
<dr_willis> its larger. and not lossy i think
<dr_willis> or is it lossy? i forget
<hitmanWilly> lossless
<SmurfSlayer> dr_willis - Firefox can't seem to find it's "home" for pluggins... The scanner just keeps scanning acroos the screen...
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  odd...
<dr_willis> i always found the term 'lossless' odd.. :)
<iqag> hero: flac is ogg
<hitmanWilly> vorbis (the audio format of .ogg files) is a lossy format, but seems (at least to me) to have a higher quality than mp3 at similar bitrates
<dr_willis> flac is a lossless ogg format then?
<hitmanWilly> ogg is just the container, like avi
<iqag> ogg includes flac (lossless), vorbis (lossy), theora (video), speex (speech)
<iZen> Dr, kde-devel in synaptic will get you the basics and so will sudo apt-get install build-essential
<iZen> just so yah know if you wanted to know...
<dr_willis> I normally keep a script from my other installs that bulk-install  the stuff :)
<dr_willis> I gotta work on that apt-caching server someday
<dr_willis> save me some time
<SmurfSlayer> dr_willis - It appears to be the pluggin installer that is the problem.  Now nothing works again...
<hero> so there is no .flac
<hero> only .ogg
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  you tried to install some plugins?
<SmurfSlayer> Dr_willis - yes, I go to the page I want to be at.  It says I need a pluggin, so click on install pluggin.  And then the "scanner bar" just scrolls across that new window forever, nothing ever happens.
<fyrmedic> Where can I find a list of packages in the server version of ubuntu?
<pyrotix_> making an html document in quanta: table is being rendered at the middle of a page as opposed to the top. How do I move it to the top, or what channel would I go to have a better chance of getting an answer?
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  DONT let the browser install plugins that way.
<iZen> does Kubuntu recognize touchpads in the mouse options because the trackpad click is being really touchy and id like to turn it off.
<dr_willis> install the stuff system wide, with the repository/package manager
<dr_willis> iZen,  is it a synaptic touchpad?
<dr_willis> !info ksynaptic
<ubotu> Package ksynaptic does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> Hmm  how do ya spell that
<iZen> its a Sony Vaio Laptop
<dr_willis> !find synap
<ubotu> Found: synaptic, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, ksynaptics, libsynaptics-dev (and 3 others)
<dr_willis> iZen,  yes.. but theres differnet brans/kinds of touchpads. :)
<SmurfSlayer> dr_willis - how do I do that?
<dr_willis> !info ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 209 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<iZen> I have no clue... I wish I built it but I didnt
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  depends on the plugin
<dr_willis> iZen,  could install ksynaptics and let it do some tweaking/settings.
<dr_willis> most laptops ive see are synaptic brand touchpads
<iZen> cool ty for the info again
<SmurfSlayer> dr_willis - Java.
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  you definiatly DONT want to let the browser install that
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dr_willis> install    sun-java6-jre
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> what else is there.. java and flash - thats about it
<Darkkish_Box> where is the kate executable located?
<hitmanWilly> Darkkish_Box: probably either /usr/bin/ or /usr/local/bin
<Darkkish_Box> thanks
<Art_> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu-Ultimate?
<hitmanWilly> Art_: what's the problem?
<hitmanWilly> Art_: its just edgy with some extra software, right?
<hitmanWilly> ok.....
<SmurfSlayer> My adpet died... how do I kill it, I can't start a new one.
<hitmanWilly> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hitmanWilly> SmurfSlayer: it probably won't start due to dpkg being locked
<SmurfSlayer> Yeah, I did the install for the sun java, and it says it has not route to host for a whole bunch of them...
<hitmanWilly> SmurfSlayer: try with apt-get in konsole
<dr_willis> some servers are down it seems lately
<SmurfSlayer> That is what I did hitmanwilly, from the konsole...
<hitmanWilly> SmurfSlayer: ok, servers are just probably down
<SmurfSlayer> And the actual adept manager has beening waiting a long time for "headers"... so I'm thinking something is dead somewhere...
<SmurfSlayer> And I wonder if that is what is causing Firefox to not be able to find its pluggins.
<SmurfSlayer> And then after awhile it just crashes...
<khaije1bb> what's the chan for compiz/beryl stuff?
<K-Ryan> #ubuntu-effects
<SmurfSlayer> Hitmanwilly?
<SmurfSlayer> dr_willis?
<hitmanWilly> SmurfSlayer: you rang?
<SmurfSlayer> Looks like the lag is getting bad...  I thought I lost everyone there for a minute!
<hitmanWilly> SmurfSlayer: nah, i just stepped afk for a minute
<SmurfSlayer> Oh!  okay...
<SmurfSlayer> Well, I will keep all the information that you and Dr Willis gave me for the flash and Java, and try it again at a later time when maybe the servers will be up.
<SmurfSlayer> Thanks for the help guys!
<hitmanWilly> SmurfSlayer: yeah, probably a good idea
<dr_willis> SmurfSlayer,  thers a lot of dead/slow servers right now.. not sure whats going on.
<dr_willis> too many kids downloading the spiderman movie perhaps
<hitmanWilly> massive updating/maintainance maybe?
<dr_willis> just saw a few updates today
<dr_willis> not many lately
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: maybe an apache update?
<dr_willis> Not sure. :)
<hitmanWilly> that'd do it, probably
<dr_willis> ive learned to have patience
<dr_willis> IP 0.0.0.0 is blacklisted. Connection denied.
<hitmanWilly> well, the gentoo servers are running pretty good, at least :P
<dr_willis> Hmm.. now how is ip 0.0.0.0.0 trying to get a torrent
<dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<dr_willis> oh wait 0.0.0.0
<dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> yeah, got that, not completely network illiterate :P
<dr_willis> "want a fast quake server? try 'server 127.0.0.1'
<hitmanWilly> rofl
<dr_willis> "wow thats a low ping server! but its always empty!"
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> the good old days!
<khaije1bb> or ::1
<dr_willis> this was way befor ipv6 :)
* hitmanWilly likes doing his updates late at night, less traffic
<dr_willis> well night all.
<dr_willis> exit
<dr_willis> it is late at night.. somewhere..
<dr_willis> HERE even! :)
<khaije1bb> sorry I was looking back on the recent future again!
<Macrosoft> is there an estimate for when KDE4 will be released
<hitmanWilly> mid october
<hitmanWilly> IIRC
<Macrosoft> ok
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu and I want to use apache, which I also installed but.. where is the base directory?! Where can I place a site??
<hitmanWilly> phoenixz: i thinks its /var/www/ iirc
<hitmanWilly> phoenixz: or /etc/www/ or something like that
<phoenixz> hitmanWilly, well, directly in /var/www? not /var/www/html ?
<phoenixz> hitmanWilly, There is /var/www yeah
<hitmanWilly> phoenixz: not really sure, never really played with it myself :P
<K-Ryan> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hitmanWilly> phoenixz: try googling for apache tutorials
<K-Ryan> Where is xorg.conf?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: /etc/X11
<K-Ryan>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<K-Ryan> Yeah, thought so
<K-Ryan> Wow that was a massive
<K-Ryan> I don't remember what
<K-Ryan> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<K-Ryan> Yeah! Netsplit!
<K-Ryan> A massive netsplit!
<ubuntu_> hi guys I have the next problem installing kubuntu feisty : the installation reaches the 87 % but after that it suddently crashes and it doesnt give any error message..... It just closes......
<ubuntu_> I choose manual partition and when I click finish it says:
<ubuntu_> cluster size is 2k, expected size is 1k
<ubuntu_> windows may not like it
<ubuntu_> i dont know if that's causing the error....
<ubuntu_> so...when the installer crashes if I reboot the computer
<ubuntu_> the grub is in form of a shell instead of giving me a list of bootable systems
<Kprofthreat> Uh...oh
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: yeah, that means grub didn't install all the way
<ubuntu_> but if I check the disk....the system is installed.....
<SmurfSlayer> It appears the netsplit continues...
<ubuntu_> so...can I fix it only installing grub_
<ubuntu_> ??
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: maybe, depends on how much of the install actually completed
<ubuntu_> or...how can I avoid the message: cluster size is 2 k........I mean......how can I fix what is wrong?
<ubuntu_> I had the same kubuntu installed before....
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: can you boot the system at all?
<ubuntu_> I just made bigger the partitions....
<ubuntu_> no... :S im in the live cd
<ubuntu_> but a week ago it was perfect
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: you said grub drops you to a cmd prompt, right?
<ubuntu_> exactly
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: you can attempt a boot from that
<ubuntu_> I already tried that...it says that the kernel must be loaded first
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: yeah, you have to tell grub where the kernel is and where the root partition is
<hitmanWilly> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> ok.....thanks a lot....and...what about the message of the cluster size_
<ubuntu_> ?
<hitmanWilly> crap, that tutorial assumes all the config files are still there
<ubuntu_> it doesnt make sense for me...since I didnt change the cluster size...just the size of the partition >S
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: ok, what partition is your kubuntu one?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: im gonna talk you through a grub reinstall
<hitmanWilly> at least lets get that working
<ubuntu_>  /dev/sda5
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: ok, mount that on /media or somewhere
<ubuntu_> it is active now
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: ok, go ahead and sudo -i, you're going to want to be root to do this
* Kprofthreat doesn't like it.
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: then chroot <mountpoint_of_sda5>>
<ubuntu_> nice.......... I can-t open the terminal...
<ubuntu_> it crashes
<hitmanWilly> wtf?
<ubuntu_> yep
<ubuntu_> well...im gonna try something...
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: ok, alt-f2 then xterm
* Kprofthreat says of course not.
<Kprofthreat> Of course not.
<ubuntu_> I'll see if the sabayon dvd that I have can fix the problem..... by using the gparted program that it has
<hitmanWilly> the live-cd doesn't have xterm?
<ubuntu_> do you think is a good idea_
<ubuntu_> ?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: yeah, gparted seems to work better than its qt cousin from my experience
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> ok Ill try that...because im worried about that weird message about the clusters
<ubuntu_> thanks a lot
<hitmanWilly> np
<Darkkish> how do i get a new IP?
<hitmanWilly> Darkkish: as far as your actual IP to the world or one on a local network?
<hero> does quanta teach you html/css/etc?
<hitmanWilly> hero: doubt it, but maybe
<juhorner25> Hi all
<Darkkish> actual ip
<hitmanWilly> Darkkish: that's set up by your ISP, you'll have to talk to them about that
<hero> alright.
<hero> htmldog it is
<juhorner25> Can anybody help me with a GeForce 7800 GS for Kubuntu 7.04?
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> okay
<hitmanWilly> Darkkish: or you may be able to fake it with a proxy server
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: whats the prob?
<Macrosoft> heh, check this out: "< tmbg_> anyone given thought to using accelerometers from laptops as entropy inputs?
<Macrosoft> < tkoskine> "Generating a new encryption key, please shake your computer" ? :)"
<tmbg> yes that would be me.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<juhorner25> Well everything is running great after I installed
<Darkkish> hitmanWilly: a proxy would be too slow
<juhorner25> The only issue is my video card
<Darkkish> i need to change my IP
<juhorner25> I go configure it
<Darkkish> i think i can do it from my router by releasing it
<juhorner25> but it keeps reverting back to vesa
<tmbg> I know it's weird but it's still an interesting idea
<juhorner25> And I can't figure out how to download the Quake 4 Linux demo to test my card and see if it is working
<Macrosoft> its funny too, i would like to have that on my wireless router
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: run glxgears, better test platform :P
<juhorner25> glxgears?
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: its an opengl app designed as a test platform
<juhorner25> Oh okay
<juhorner25> Can I get that in the package manager?
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: ok, how did you install the drivers, via apt or a gui tool
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: it comes with opengl :P
<juhorner25> For my video card?
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juhorner25> It just detected that I had a GeForce 7 series
<juhorner25> but when I click apply
<juhorner25> and go back to the display config
<juhorner25> It reverts back to vesa
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: are you running the config app as root (kdesu)?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<juhorner25> This is my first day on Linux lol
* hero zZz
<juhorner25> I really don't know
<juhorner25> I'm sorry
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone happen to know how to use the Intel UPnP tools to debug upnp?
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: did it ask for a passwd when you opened it?
<Ahmuck> hi, webmail for tbird works prior to installing apache2.  what file do i need to change to allow access for localhost:110 and 25?
<juhorner25> I had to click "adminstrator"
<Ahmuck> hi, webmail for tbird works prior to installing apache2.  what file do i need to change to allow access for localhost:110 and 25?
<juhorner25> Because it said I couldn't change it without being root
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: did you install the binary drivers?
<juhorner25> I was looking on Nvidia's site to find linux drivers
<juhorner25> Just confusing and I didn't want to screw anything up
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: ok, i'll walk you through this
<juhorner25> I'm looking at this link the other guy gave
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: open up a konsole
<juhorner25> Okay
<juhorner25> Got it
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: run this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<juhorner25> Okay, it did
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: now, run this: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<juhorner25> Got it
<Darkkish> ugh
<Darkkish> i did release renew
<Darkkish> and my IP is dynamic...
<Darkkish> but i still have the same one What the hell?
<hitmanWilly> juhorner, now, log out and back in, and it should be working
<juhorner25> Okay, how will I know the change?
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: you should see the nvidia logo pop up
<juhorner25> Oh okay
<juhorner25> brb
<hitmanWilly> k
<hitmanWilly> i know you're supposed to use the gui tools for this now, but the terminal is SO much easier
<hero> what goes in a flash drive? the most used things, i mean.
<hitmanWilly> Darkkish: the router controls the IPs for the local network, the big server it connects to on the ISP end is what assigns IP addresses
<juhorner25> hitmanWilly
<juhorner25> It worked
<juhorner25> Now I have my sky high resolutions back
<juhorner25> :-D
<juhorner25> Thanks so much
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: :)
<juhorner25> The interesting thing is everywhere I looked online it seemed so difficult
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: just to run a quick test, try this in a console glxinfo | grep direct
<hitmanWilly> it should return direct rendering: Yes
<juhorner25> Yep
<juhorner25> It did
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: ok, you're set to go, then
<juhorner25> So you did it in about three commands
<juhorner25> Others I see were like a page
<juhorner25> I am trying to figure out how to learn these things so I can help others when I get better at it
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: most of the tutorials you see have you edit xorg.conf by hand, which usually isn't necessary unless you run into trouble
<juhorner25> You need to make those lines a sticky in the forums, that could save a lot of people the trouble
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: tne nvidia-xconfig thing doesn't always work for people, plus ubuntu's got a new gui tool for doing it and they're trying to get people to start using that
<Ahmuck> hi, webmail for tbird works prior to installing apache2.  what file do i need to change to allow access for localhost:110 and 25?
<hitmanWilly> Ahmuck: /etc/hosts.allow maybe?
<juhorner25> Oh they do?  I didn't see the gui for it
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: its not installed by default on kubuntu
<juhorner25> Well I found the Quake 4 Linux demo I want to download but the question is
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: its actually a gnome tool
<juhorner25> How do I download it?  It keeps opening Kate
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: its a shell script, like a batch file, right click and save as
<Gunz>  +
<hitmanWilly> the browser thinks its a text file
<hitmanWilly> which in all actuality it is
<Darkkish_Box> blelblblelblerl
<Darkkish_Box> does anyone here have comcast?
<juhorner25> Oka
<juhorner25> I hit save as
<Ahmuck> hitmanWilly: can i specify port in the host file ?
<juhorner25> quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run
<hitmanWilly> Ahmuck: not sure...
<hitmanWilly> Ahmuck: you should be able to i would think
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: where is it saved?
<juhorner25> To my desktop
<juhorner25> Wait
<juhorner25> It is saved here
<juhorner25> home slash juhorner25
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: ok, open up a console
<juhorner25> ok
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: there's gui ways to do all of this, im just more comfortable in a cmd line :)
<juhorner25> Why can't they just have an installer lol
<Darkkish_Box> lolol
<juhorner25> :-p
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: that's what this is :)
<juhorner25> I mean just by clicking the file I downloaded
<juhorner25> I need to learn the cmd lines though
<juhorner25> Before I use the GUI too much
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: ok, chmod +x quake<tab key>
<hitmanWilly> as in hit the tab key
<juhorner25> ok
<hitmanWilly> tab completion is nice, isn't it :P
<juhorner25> lol ok got that
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: ok, now ./quake<tab key> should run it
<Daisuke-Ido> tab completion.  something i rely on so much i try it in here.  on regular words.  it doesn't work :(
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke-Ido: i know, pita XD
<Daisuke-Ido> so did you make it to the movie?
<hitmanWilly> nah, gonna try tommorrow, or actually tonight now :)
<Daisuke-Ido> :D
<juhorner25> I don't mean to bother you but what exactly does chmod +x actually mean?
<Daisuke-Ido> going again this weekend, and of course i have a date with the order of the phoenix at midnight tomorrow :D
<juhorner25> And how do you know that's how to do it?
<Daisuke-Ido> juhorner25: chmod is change permissions
<Daisuke-Ido> +x means "make executable"
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: in linux, executability is actually a file permission
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: in nix, file extensions really don't mean anything
<Daisuke-Ido> juhorner25: and don't apologize, i assure you most of the people that have been here for a while are thrilled when a new user shows an interest in how and why things work the way they do in linux.
<hitmanWilly> yes, its nice when someone in here actually wants to learn
<juhorner25> Okay back, I'm writing this down lol
<juhorner25> So, if I downloaded Opera, the web browser
<hitmanWilly> vice "Just tell me the command!" :P
<juhorner25> In order to "install" it after downloading
<juhorner25> I need to change the permission
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: oh, you don't know about adept yet, do you?
<juhorner25> Is that the package managemet?
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: a front end to it
<juhorner25> Yeah I used it once
<MilhousePunkRock> juhorner25: You can get most software you want from apt-get/adept (Kubuntu's packet manager), if you have the right repositories
<juhorner25> Just tried to find a small 3d game to test my videocard
<juhorner25> So commerical software will not be there right?
<MilhousePunkRock> juhorner25: glxgears
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: not so much, but there is a commercial repo, for "free as in beer" stuff
<corevette> anyone want to help out a fellow digger? ;-)
<corevette> http://digg.com/tech_news/69_Tech_Blogs_That_Don_t_Suck
* netdaemon not sure if he likes snowflakes being everywhere
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: like opera :)
<hitmanWilly> anyway, i need to get some sleep. c'yall later
<juhorner25> Like the Quake 4 demo would not be there
<juhorner25> Alright, take it easy hitman
<juhorner25> Thanks for everything
<hitmanWilly> juhorner25: don't think that's in the repos yet
<MilhousePunkRock> juhorner25: Try hitman<tab key>
<MilhousePunkRock> juhorner25: Because if you type the complete name, the person you adress will see the line highlighted
<juhorner25> Oh okay
<juhorner25> MilhousePunkRock: Like this?
<Macrosoft> it depends on what app you use for irc
<pipit> oot : any1 get problem when apt-get ?
<MilhousePunkRock> juhorner25: Exactly, in Konversation, I get a little OSD and the line is written in red
<juhorner25> MilhousePunkRock: Oh okay, I wondered how you were doing that
<Macrosoft> on mine when someone mentions me, the taskbar flashes annoyingly until i bring up that window
<MilhousePunkRock> juhorner25: Of course you could completely type the name yourself, but tab completion is much easier
<juhorner25> MilhousePunkRock: LoL yeah, no doubt
<juhorner25> MilhousePunkRock: Linux has so much depth, I feel like I am always learning something
<MilhousePunkRock> Not to forget the orange flashing of the Konversation icon in the system area
<juhorner25> MilhousePunkRock: Even doing common tasks
<Macrosoft> you dont have to press tab...if you type Macro: <chat here> it still works
<MilhousePunkRock> juhorner25: As you said it's your first day, you will learn a lot in the near future
<juhorner25> MilhousePunkRock: Yeah, I know I have a long way to go
<Macrosoft> you will learn things like this:
<Daisuke-Ido> juhorner25: a journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step
<MilhousePunkRock> Macrosoft: What client are you using? I guess it depends on the highlighting you set up
* Macrosoft sets phazers to "kick ass"
<juhorner25> MilhousePunkRock: It is a lot of fun learning it
<juhorner25> MilhousePunkRock: And having a community to learn with is awesome
<Daisuke-Ido> i've always seen that as a very apt description of learning linux.
<MilhousePunkRock> Back to my initial question, does someone know how to use the Intel UPnp tools?
<Macrosoft> im using kopete, in KDE and GNOME
<K`zan> Hi folks, I installed the nvidia drivers and now to get X up I have to log in a root, rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia and restart kdm, what did I miss?
<MilhousePunkRock> Macrosoft: I use that as my IM, but I never tried it for IRC
<Macrosoft> i use it for IM too
<Macrosoft> mainly because it notifies me when i get new email
<MilhousePunkRock> Macrosoft: Well, KMail does that for me...
<carutsu> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<carutsu> which one is better?
<carutsu> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Macrosoft> anyone else think the effects in compiz are cool (translucency, woblly windows, fade effect, etc.)
<Daisuke-Ido> i do like the gl WMs
<Daisuke-Ido> (compiz/beryl)
<Macrosoft> i wish it wasnt so buggyy
<MilhousePunkRock> Macrosoft: Doesn't work on my Laptop with the poor 8 MB savage video chip
<Daisuke-Ido> though i think i'm going to go straight compiz because of the post-merger additions
* Macrosoft checks for updates for compiz
<juhorner25> I have the beryl manager but I don't know how to apply my changes
<Darkkish_Box> juhorner25:
<Macrosoft> there should be an app in your menubar for that
<Daisuke-Ido> if you're not running beryl itse'f you're not making any changes
<Darkkish_Box> juhorner25: you have both beryl and the manager installed?
<SanityInAnarchy> Question: How can I boot the Kubuntu desktop CD without X?
<Daisuke-Ido> and if you're not running the proprietary drivers for your vid card (ati/nvidia) you'll have a problem running beryl
<Darkkish_Box> SanityInAnarchy: why?
<SanityInAnarchy> Darkkish_Box:  Every single tool I want to use off the livecd is commandline
<Ahmuck> i am getting localhost denied.  why ?
<Darkkish_Box> SanityInAnarchy: can't you just open a console?
<SanityInAnarchy> and it's on a laptop old enough that I'm actually hitting the OOM killer with X
<Macrosoft> then ude konsole
<Macrosoft> *use
<SanityInAnarchy> Darkkish_Box:  I hit ctrl+alt+f1, I'm now waiting -- for like 5-10 mins -- on a ps command
<SanityInAnarchy> to try and figure out how to kill X
<Macrosoft> log out
<SanityInAnarchy> is there a way to do this, or do I have to spend half an hour to get a usable rescue disk?
<Macrosoft> and select failsafe terminal session
<juhorner25> Darkkish_Box: I think I have both
<juhorner25> I downloaded what was in the packet manager
<tino_> hola alguien habla en espaol
<MilhousePunkRock> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<davascript> #kubuntu-es for all your espanol needs
<davascript> oh the bot takes care of that
<juhorner25> Anybody know how to apply the beryl settings you make in the settings manager?
<davascript> ujs the cli it works better
<stdin> juhorner25: they are applied automatically
<juhorner25> stdin: hmmm... without reboot?  I can't get the cube desktop to work unless there's a key to do it that I am not pressing
<stdin> juhorner25: the default is Ctrl-Alt-Right Click IIRC
<juhorner25> I tried ctrl+alt+right click
<m4n> how do I get the version of kubutu am running
<m4n> kubuntu*
<stdin> !version | m4n
<ubotu> m4n: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<m4n> kewl. thanks
<phoenixz> m trying to install a local .deb file with apt-get, but all I get is "E: Couldn't find package"  Which package is it talking about?!?! And how can I fix this?
<stdin> !deb | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<stdin> phoenixz: apt can't install deb's, it's only used to fetch them and resolve dependencies. dpkg installs them
<phoenixz> ahah
<meuhlol> someone know how to install SHockwave plugin for firefox?
<stdin> meuhlol: simple answer is you can't
<phoenixz> stdin, so, how could I install this file WITH automatic dependancy resolving, downloading and installing?
<stdin> meuhlol: adobe hasn't released a linux version
<meuhlol> stdin: i think you are not reason lol, nspluginwrapper maybe?
<stdin> phoenixz: in a terminal do "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/local/file.deb"
<stdin> meuhlol: no, there is no linux version at all
<stdin> meuhlol: nspluginwrapper is x86 wrapper for 63bit
<stdin> *64bit
<meuhlol> stdin: fuck :'( yes i know, but...
<meuhlol> rofl i want play couronne delux at miniclip :p
<meuhlol> want beat them all xD
<tino_> buenas
<stdin> blame adobe
<tino_> algun espaol
<meuhlol> sure, cretins of adobe! xD but i love photoshop :p
<phoenixz> stdin, that gives me the exact same problem.. there are dependancies missing that need to be downloaded and installed.. How would that be done in combination?
<stdin> !es | tino_
<ubotu> tino_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<meuhlol> tino /join #kubuntu-es
<stdin> phoenixz: ok, when you've done the dpkg stuff, it can tell apt the deps. so now just do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<meuhlol> phoenixz: what dependecies & for what?
<meuhlol> &/or sudo apt-get update xD
<kraut> moin
<stdin> meuhlol: no, that won't work
<meuhlol> before install something i always updating :)
<meuhlol> imb
<phoenixz> meuhlol svk, version 2.01
<stdin> it's a deb file, not a package in the repos
<meuhlol> oh okey
<phoenixz> stdin, actually, the file is in the repos, but in an old version.. it looks like the correct version is available in some apt-get repository, but I have no clue how to get that one
<phoenixz> http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/svk.html  it shows version 2.01 available in "testing".. How would I get that one instead of the (hopelessly outdated) 1.08
<phoenixz> ?
<stdin> phoenixz: it's not a great idea to add 3rd party repos to your sources.list
<stdin> phoenixz: unless you know what you're doing
<phoenixz> stdin, This is not 3rd party, is it?
<stdin> phoenixz: it's a debian repo, this isn't debian
<phoenixz> I thought kubuntu was like ontop of debian?
<stdin> phoenixz: not exactly, it's based on debian but we add our own patches and use different version numbers sometimes
<stdin> phoenixz: that can mess your system up if they get confused
<meuhlol> juste one question: someone can tell me, what is an "good" cd/dvd iso's emulator for nux?
<stdin> meuhlol: heh, it's built in
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<neptunepink> now what's an interesting package that I haven't installed....
<meuhlol> stdin: oO lol
<stdin> meuhlol: linux is cool like that :p
<meuhlol> yeah ! thank you
<meuhlol> fuck windoze i had my doze xD
<Hobbsee> !language | meuhlol
<ubotu> meuhlol: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<meuhlol> oki :)
<stdin> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hi stdin
<phoenixz> stdin, Any place where I could see IF there is a newer version availabe?
<stdin> phoenixz: I would say in -backports, but I happen to know that the version in there is 1.08-2ubuntu1
<meuhlol> stdin: when i try to mount an iso, but it's says "cant find" something in fstab :/
<stdin> meuhlol: make sure you use the right syntax, it goes like this: sudo -o loop mount /path/to/my/file.iso /place/to/mount/the/iso/
<stdin> meuhlol: opps, forgot the "mount"
<stdin> meuhlol:  sudo mount -o loop mount /path/to/my/file.iso /place/to/mount/the/iso/
<emonkey> stdin, two times mount:  mount -o loop mount
<Seek_Therapy_Now> anyone here know how to configure konversation?
<stdin> arg
<stdin> "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/my/file.iso /place/to/mount/the/iso/" < there :P
<stdin> Seek_Therapy_Now: to do what?
<meuhlol> ah oki stdin thanks
<stdin> meuhlol: if it complains about the filesystem put "-t iso9660" at the end of that
<Seek_Therapy_Now> spell and search for other channels, nothing fancy
<stdin> Seek_Therapy_Now: atm you can only have one language selected as default, you'd have to change it manually when running a check to the language of the channel
<Seek_Therapy_Now> i thought i did this before
<Seek_Therapy_Now> you know what's strange ?
<stdin> Seek_Therapy_Now: it's because konvorsation reads the default from KDEs settigns
<meuhlol> stdin: how to unmount? the same but "umount" ?
<Seek_Therapy_Now> x-chat gnome won't start either
<Seek_Therapy_Now> it opens then shuts down
<stdin> meuhlol: you just need to put the path you mounted the image to, no need for all those options
<meuhlol> stdin: to unmount... what is commands?
<stdin> meuhlol: eg, if you mounted it to "/home/me/mounts", then you'd run "sudo umount /home/me/mounts"
<meuhlol> thnaks
<Seek_Therapy_Now> nope it opens then shuts down
<stdin> try running it from konsole to check for any error
<Seek_Therapy_Now> how do i run it from konsole...i just installed it
<stdin> Seek_Therapy_Now: xchat maybe?
<Seek_Therapy_Now> what just type it in
<Daisuke-Ido> yeah, that's how the console works :)
<stdin> Seek_Therapy_Now: try: xchat-gnome
<Daisuke-Ido> it's incredibly powerful
<Daisuke-Ido> but takes some patience and willingness to learn ;)
<Seek_Therapy_Now> nope shut down again
<stdin> anything output on the terminal tho?
<Seek_Therapy_Now> no nothing...it opens for a second and then shuts down
<crocodile> when I watch movies with VLC and compiz, the movie playback is 'seethrough'
<crocodile> I can see the desktopthrough the picture
<Daisuke-Ido> crocodile: turn off compiz.
<crocodile> that's a shitty solution..
<Daisuke-Ido> or render differently with vlc
<crocodile> that's a better onne, how?
<Macrosoft> beryl made gdm crash... lesson learned
<Daisuke-Ido> it's a gl desktop and vlc uses gl output, the two don't play well together.
<Daisuke-Ido> lemme look
<Daisuke-Ido> preferences > video > output modules
<Daisuke-Ido> advanced settings
<Daisuke-Ido> pick one from the dropdown
<Daisuke-Ido> x11 might work well
<Daisuke-Ido> or xvideo
<Daisuke-Ido> bedtime
<crocodile> x11 is still transparent, trying xvideo
<Daisuke-Ido> gl rendering might do it, but idunno
<crocodile> xvideo too :(
<crocodile> every setting is actually still transparent
<crocodile> guess I need to hit the forums
<Ryaren> hi!
<Ryaren> where can i find that log file what save what is happening when i restart the X?
<Ryaren> because it is freezing when I press ctrl+alt+backspace
<pag> Ryaren, /var/log/xorg.log ?
<Ryaren> It is not good because
<Ryaren> when i restart the X it is freezing and I can get another tab (alt+f1,f2 etc)
<pag> Ryaren, /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the right path
<Ryaren> and I have to reboot the machine
<Ryaren> and then the xorg file re-write
<pag> Ryaren, tried ctlr+alt+fX ?
<Ryaren> i CAN'T get another tab :)
<Ryaren> yes
<Ryaren> ofcourse
<Ryaren> but nothin happens
<Ryaren> I don't know what is wrong
<pag> Ryaren, boot from live-cd, ant take a look from there?
<pag> Ryaren, or boot into the rescue-mode
<Ryaren> that's a good idea!
<Ryaren> :)
<Ryaren> thank you
<pag> np :)
<Ryaren> gonna try
<meuhlol> someone can tell me how to use .run files ?
<pag> meuhlol, iirc .run-files are for Windows?  But if they're not, the you should give theme execution (sp?) right and run them
<pag> meuhlol, (sudo) chmod u+x /path/to/file   and  /path/to/file
<anryko> Ryaren: sh blabla.run
<meuhlol> pag: im on FF :) just need to make it executable? oh! nice :)
<meuhlol> thanks
<meuhlol> anryko: thnks
<meuhlol> huh
<meuhlol> someone knows a loki installers? i have an cd image file (iso) that i mounted up in /media/cd1/ folder, but when i run Loki installer (.run file) he wants me to mount up an CD... how can i use LOKI with mounted iso?
<anryko> try to mount iso to /cdrom...
<Ryaren> pag: The log file wasn't modified
<meuhlol> already tryed... have an folder named cdrom0
<meuhlol> anryko: but he says always the same... please mount a cd :/
<Ryaren> but now it is freezing in here: reloading system log daemon
<pag> Ryaren, strange... try to boot without "quiet" and "splash" kernel-modules.. it may give you some information.
<Ryaren> reboot is working
<Ryaren> only the x-restart have trouble
<pag> oh... Ryaren, then you could try to restart X from the command line; log on any other TTy (ctrl+alt+f1) and command sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Ryaren> okay
<meuhlol> pag: any ideas please? about "howto" emulate an cd-rom? when i mount an iso, loki ask me to mount a cd :S i've tryed to mount up my iso in a /media/cdrom0/ but nothing changes :(
<pag> meuhlol, sorry, I'm not familiar with Loki-installer or cdrom-emulation
<meuhlol> pag sorry :'(
<serega> hi guys. Is there anybody familiar with ALSA sound troubles?
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I repair a non-contigous file system?
<serega> fsck
<MilhousePunkRock> serega: fsck checks, but does not repair by default
<serega> fsck checks and repairs
<serega> what kind of fs?
<MilhousePunkRock> serega: ext3
<anryko> fsck.ext3 -fy
<MilhousePunkRock> just data on there, no system files or anything of high importance
<serega> hmm... ext3 uses journalling how did you met fs corruption?)
<tino_> #kubuntu-es
<MilhousePunkRock> serega: That is a very good question, but 85 % non-contigous sounds pretty borked to me
<serega> huh
<serega> maybe you have old harddrive?
<MilhousePunkRock> serega: It's about 2 weeks old...
<phoenixz> Ive installed apache with php, but when I open a page in localhost, it shows me the source code, so php is not doing anything.. How can I debug this?
<serega> babe
<phoenixz> error_log does not show any problem with startup
<Ryaren> pag: I realized the problem
<pag> phoenixz, just a guess: have you got apache-php -module installed, and have you restarted apache since its installation?
<jtong> hi all
<Ryaren> When TwinView enabled I can't restart X
<Ryaren> maybe the TV can't make appear the screen..
<serega> ALSA distorts sound on simultaneous play. any suggestions?
<pag> Ryaren, well that sucks :-/  Sorry, but I have no idea how to repair that (or is it even possible)
<phoenixz> pag, if you mean libapache2-mod-php5? yeah, and php5 itself? too yeah, and I restarted
<stdin> phoenixz: this page should help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-59bdeb1f6438eddbde544b41ca0a5149c59624b6
<phoenixz> pag, there were some missing symlinks in mod-enabled, which I also made
<Ryaren> I'm looking for some kind of way to switch between TwinView metamodes
<phoenixz> stdin, I'll checkitout, thanks!
<Ryaren> and then before I want to restart the X I will swtich to that mode where the TV is null :)
<phoenixz> stdin, gittot.. it was functioning all the time, the @(#*@(#* firefox cache didnt know that..
<phoenixz> stdin, gittot = gottit...
<phoenixz> stdin, its working perfectly, thanks :)
<stdin> no problem
<phoenixz> Just another question.. I used Fedora quite a bit until now.. used core 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7... and now Im on kubuntu, and wodering why the hell my computer is like 2x faster....
<pag> phoenixz, less services running? no SELinux?
<serega> guys, please help me with sound :)
<phoenixz> I mean, adept-manager versus fedora yum is not even funny anymore.. :) when adept manager is finished installing a 50MB package, and shut down again, yum is still trying to start up!
<reldruh> I'm trying to set up kmobiletools to sync with my cellphone (a samsung sch-a870) but without any luck. The kmobiletools configuration wants me to enter the path to the cell phone (/dev/mobile by default) but that doesn't exist for me even though bluetooth:/ picks up my phone and I have some services listed. Can anybody help me get it set up?
<pag> phoenixz, wow... :) nice to hear, that Adept is fast compared to anything  ( I use command line to do my installations and upgrades *that* is fast :)
<phoenixz> pag, I used to do command line yum for that too yeah.. yum is slowwww.. then the graphical counter part, yumex...Tea time!! forgettit, 5 minutes just to start up..
<phoenixz> but in all, kubuntu is just really A LOT faster.. I have this heavy intranet system here, running on apache/php/mysql... database init on fedora would take a friggin 15 minutes.. on kubuntu it does the same in a whopping 1.30 minutes..
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> kubuntu outperforms everydistro im trying out fc7 as a virtual machine lol that is a beast
<phoenixz> I never wanted to try ubuntu because.. well.. gnome.. what can I say ;) Im not a fan of it, it would be nice for my mum I suppose..  But Kubuntu.. Great job everybody! :) thanks!
<eagles0513875> u running a 64 bit or 32 bit os
<eagles0513875> im running the 64bit version of kubuntu and man its the best 64bit os out there
<eagles0513875> its amazing how much more u can multitask with it
<goldfingermafia> how do i make other poeple see red?
<eagles0513875> type the name first then hit tab to complete the name
<eagles0513875> then u type what u say after that
<pag> !tab | goldfingermafia
<pag> oh yeah... ubotu doesn't work :'(
<goldfingermafia> ty
<eagles0513875> pag: whats wrong with him
<eagles0513875> lol
<pag> eagles0513875, netspilt I guess
<eagles0513875> whats that
<pag> eagles0513875, he's not on the channel
<eagles0513875> ahh
<eagles0513875> !netspilt
<eagles0513875> haha i forgot he isnt here
<pag> eagles0513875, https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?search=netsplit  :)
<jtong> can someone tell me how i can deselect some modules loading at bootup
<eagles0513875> pag: ty
<eagles0513875> phoenixz: im guessing ur using the 32bit version of kubuntu
<phoenixz> eagles0513875, yeah, 32 computer, still... why?
<eagles0513875> j/w
<eagles0513875> phoenixz: kubuntu is the best 64bit os out there outperforms winblows x64
<eagles0513875> phoenixz: it has the best support for alot of 64bit stuff
<phoenixz> err, I think just about anything would outperform winblows 64 :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<goldfingermafia> anyone know how to set eth0 to my wifi card, im trying to run wireshark, and im on a new macbook
<eagles0513875> i was having huge problems on my desktop
<phoenixz> eagles0513875, Im seriously impressed...
<eagles0513875> goldfingermafia: is it turned on
<eagles0513875> phoenixz: is ur nick registered
<eagles0513875> !register | phoenixz
<eagles0513875> pag u have the link so phoenixz can register his nic
<eagles0513875> k
<goldfingermafia> eagles0513875: waht do you mean, it wont work in wireshark?
<pag> clearly, we can't live without ubotu =)
<eagles0513875> i know
<phoenixz> My nick should be registered.. you mean here with freenode?
<eagles0513875> ya
<pag> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eagles0513875> goldfingermafia: what im saying is it enabled
<eagles0513875> phoenixz: have u identified urself
<phoenixz> -NickServ- You have already identified
<eagles0513875> ok
<phoenixz> I think I have yeah ;)
<eagles0513875> im going to pm ya so we dont flood the channel
<phoenixz> pm?
<eagles0513875> private message
<eagles0513875> so that way we dont take the channel off topic
<pag> eagles0513875, or you could take that to #kubuntu-offtopic
<eagles0513875> pag: could do that too
<Ray-> !rar
<Ray-> !unrar
<Ray-> :/
<Ray-> the ark is not unraring the .rar files
<pag> Ray-, sudo apt-get install unrar
<whippy> morning,
<whippy> does someone use kdevelop?
<pag> Ray-, you have to have multiverse enabled
<pag> whippy, I tried it for couple of times
<goldfingermafia> anyone know waht an ARP packet is?
<Ray-> pag: I dont know how to know if they are enabled or not
<pag> goldfingermafia, "Apache Portable Runtime"?
<whippy> @pag,
<whippy> i now installed it
<whippy> and designed an .ui
<whippy> how can i run it?
<Ray-> pag: I guess it worked :)
<whippy> normally there is a compile button? but .ui seems to be included somewhere?
<Ray-> Thank you.
<pag> Ray-, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu <- just in case youll need that
<neko> how install drivers rage 128 ?
<neko> ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run.part - its good ?
<pag> whippy, sorry, I don't know. I just coded couple of Hello Worlds with it :-P
<whippy> i see
<neko> Help me
<eagles0513875> neko: that driver is not completely downloaded .part means its only partially downloaded
<neko> i know
<neko> i downloading
<neko> now
<eagles0513875> ok lol
<neko> but is it ?
<eagles0513875> is what
<neko> good driver for rage 128
<eagles0513875> firstly r u running a 64bit system
<eagles0513875> cuz the driver ur downloading is for 64bit systems
<neko> O.O
<pag> neko, you can install drivers from the repos.  And I think that open drivers have got pretty good suppord for that old cards
<eagles0513875> x86_64 lol
<eagles0513875> neko: look at the last part before run lol
<neko> but opengl sux :/
<eagles0513875> lol ur lucky u dont have to go through what i do to just get open gl enabled on this machine
<pag> neko, what does " glxinfo | grep -i direct " return?
<neko> w8
<neko> glxinfo | grep -i direct
<neko> ops
<neko> direct rendering: No
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> vm works
<ubuntu_> <o/
<eagles0513875> u havent installed the binary yet
<pag> neko, you can try these instructiuons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neko> thx
<eagles0513875> ubuntu_: u using vmware server
<ubuntu_> nope
<ubuntu_> workstation
<ubuntu_> lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> vmware for 64bit os's is pos
<eagles0513875> im using virtual box instead
<whippy> does somebody programm in kdevelop? GUI?
<jussi01> i have used it before whippy
<jussi01> its quite nice
<whippy> jussi01, do you know how to make a simple GUI project
<whippy> KDE helloworld...
<whippy> i started with the project,
<jussi01> no, Im sorry, I havent done gui's
<neko> "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver"
<neko> im have kde :/
<pag> neko, use edgy-instructions, they're pretty much DE-independed
<neko> ok
<neko> xorg-driver-fglrx jest ju w najnowszej wersji
<pag> neko, so you have it already installed.. continue the tutorial :)
<neko> :>
* pag wonders if he understood the text right
<neko> neko@neko-desktop:~$ sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<neko> Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<neko> Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<neko> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neko> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<neko> what is it ?
<pag> neko, now you should probably restart your X
<neko> how ?
<neko> Reset
<pag> ctrl+alt+backspace
<whippy> @pag,
<pag> yup?
<whippy> i heard about a solution for my problem, but need to install sys-devel/autoconf (2.13(2.1)
<whippy> do you now, how to make this?
<whippy> i tried with -> apt-get install autoconf
<whippy> but that was the false version
<whippy> i think
<pag> whippy, sudo apt-get install autoconf2.13
<pag> "autoconf2.13 - automatic configure script builder (obsolete version)"
<whippy> thanks
<whippy> @pag, could it be, that i have to restart ?
<whippy> no or?
<whippy> in linux everything is live...
<pag> whippy, I have no idea, probably not. You may have to restart the programm though.
<whippy> oke ;)
<eagles0513875> whippy: its funny how restarting things fixes problems
<moky> hello
<moky> I've a problem with the internet connection of KGutsy Tribe2
<moky> it only accepts eth2
<moky> so I am unable to connect
<pag> moky, help with Gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<moky> ok thanks
<moky> I did not knew this channel
* Ray- is listening to From Paris To Berlin (Dj Aligator) by Infernal [Amarok] 
<netdaemon> is there an easy way to get those snowflakes out of the background of konqueror?
<pag> Ray-, please, no np-scripts here-
<Ray-> pag: was testing it, sorry
<pag> netdaemon, View -> configure Background
<netdaemon> ty
<netdaemon> don't want to remove all the kubuntu modifications to kde >_>
<netdaemon> lol
<whippy> can me tell somebody what a "qry" is?
<whippy> what does it mean in irc?
<whippy> is this a private chat?
<pag> whippy, query? pretty much the same as private-message
<whippy> i see
<whippy> so i can open a qry, whithout troubles?
<pag> whippy, if you have an registred nickneame - yes.
<vzduch> whippy: better ask the person in question if you may
<Dutchman> Hello does anyone have a little knowladge of Using Ubuntu server 7.0.4 with an hyperthreading CPU ?
<anryko> can i remove Konqueror, kate, kaffeine and all other useless things without removing kubuntu-desktop?
<stdin> anryko: no
<pag> anryko, kubuntu-desktop is in itself pretty useless ;)
<meuhlol> anryko: nope
<stdin> Dutchman: maybe ask in #ubuntu-server
<Dutchman> thanks stdin
<anryko> i wanna use kde, but i dont need all that staff... and my hda is only 20G... what can you sugest?
<meuhlol> stdin: do you know how to make Loki installer to use mounted iso file please? I tryed mount iso in /media/cdrom0 but loki installer ask me to mount an cd :( How to mount my iso & let system think that is a cd-rom?
<pag> anryko, you don't need kubuntu-desktop. Well, unless you want to upgrade from release to newer one
<meuhlol> anryko: xfce
<stdin> meuhlol: to the system there is no difference between a file and a disk, so it should work. it's the loki script that's not detecting it right, so you'll need to ask them about it
<anryko> so i can remove kubuntu desktom, and still use kde?
<whippy> @pag ;) someone told me now i would need automake 3.4.1
<stdin> anryko: yeah
<whippy> but i can't find it in the repo
<stdin> anryko: it's only a meta-package
<meuhlol> stdin: what way is to edit without corrupt script of loki?
<whippy> is there a good site with .deb packages?
<whippy> where to search
<stdin> meuhlol: I don't know, I've never used it
<meuhlol> anryko: xfce is not KDE but it's an nux sys for a low pc
<pag> whippy, there's not much deb's on the net.. try to google for one :-/ Or just compile from the sources
<meuhlol> stdin: oki thanks however :)
<stdin> whippy: the latest automake is 1.10, there isn't a 3.4.1
<jussi01> whippy: you could try getadeb
<meuhlol> http://www.getdeb.net/
<meuhlol> :)
<jussi01> hmm, as ubotu is dead, anyone know the command for fixing adept?
<pag> jussi01, udo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pag> sudo that is
<jussi01> thanks pag
<pag> https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi? <3
<jussi01> :)
<netdaemon> is that a permifix for adept?
<netdaemon> or is it just temporary
<pag> netdaemon, well. adept souldn't lock up, so that fixes one lockup at the time
<netdaemon> ah i see
<neko> Help me ;/
<pag> neko, what happened?
<Ray-> pag: my ISP gave me a proxy to use so I can ftp to my website with high proirity, on XP I used FileZilla, but the filezilla installed in here can't use a proxy in the setting .. is there any ftp client you recommend to use with a proxy?
<neko> x server not running ;/
<pag> Ray-, I don't know, sorry
<neko> im install kubuntu
<pag> neko, edit xorg.conf and change Driver-section back to "ati" or "vesa"
<neko> ok
<pag> neko, no need for reinstall
<whippy> pag, ;)
<whippy> my helper ;)
<whippy> (:
<neko> how i can change it ?
<neko> im now on Cd
<whippy> how to install dpkg --install sourcename, and autoresolve dependencies?
<whippy> ;)
<pag> neko, please paste in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org output of the "mount"
<stdin> whippy: use "sudo apt-get -f install" to resolve dependencies
<neko> ok
<neko> what is it ?
<whippy> @stdin but i install via dpkg --install
<stdin> whippy: and?
<pag> neko, what exactly?
<whippy> how do i this
<stdin> whippy: like i said "sudo apt-get -f install" to resolve dependencies
<whippy> i have kdevelop3.4.1.deb
<stdin> whippy: apt is a frontend to dpkg
<neko> mount ?
<whippy> hmmm....
<whippy> so first i type dpkg --install name
<pag> whippy, sudo dpkg -i kdevelop*.deb && sudo apt-get install -f
<whippy> than apt-get -f install
<stdin> whippy: yeah
<neko> Syntax
<whippy> and than retry: dpkg --install name ? ;)
<whippy> oke,thanks ;)
<pag> neko, open konsole, type mouunt and paste output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<neko> aaa
<neko> ok
<pag> mount that is
<stdin> whippy: you don't need to do the dpkg --install again, it should be installed then
<pag> whippy, you could also just right click on .deb and choose "istall" ;)
<neko> mount: can't find http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<pag> neko, heh.. just type mount
<pag> then see what it outputs and copy the output in the pastebin
<stdin> pag: right-clicking and choosing install wouldn't resolve deps tho
<pag> stdin, oh... I forgot :)
<xardias> hi. can anyone suggest me a tv card? i just need a working composite video-in in kubuntu. usb prefered.
<whippy> @stdin...
<whippy> i tried, but it does not work...
<whippy> i did
<neko> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on unionfs,
<neko>        missing codepage or other error
<neko>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<neko>        dmesg | tail  or so
<whippy> dpkg --install kdevelop341.deb
<whippy> apt-get install -f
<whippy> dpkg --install kdevelop341.deb
<whippy> and he can't install it
<stdin> whippy: post the output to pastebin
<neko> im reinstall Os
<pag> neko, do you know on which partition your / is?
<neko> ?
<pag> neko, like /dev/sda5 or something like that
<stdin> try "sudo fdisk -l" and see
<neko>  fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<stdin> you don't need to put the device in, it should just list all devices (disks)
<fatihciroglu> hi guys, i made this wallpaper for ubuntu + alizee ^^ http://img476.imageshack.us/img476/8643/fatihyp0.jpg
<fatihciroglu> : )
<stdin> fatihciroglu: 1) that should go in -offtopic, 2) nice work :) 3) maybe post it to http://www.kubuntu-art.org/ or http://www.kde-look.org/
<dromer> hi all, I'm having trouble with the dhcp client: there keeps getting a 2nd client running when I boot which interferes with dhcp (and expires my lease), can someone help me turn this client off from boot?
<whippy> @stdin....
<whippy> im experimenting at the moment,
<fatihciroglu> stdin: 1) sorry 2)thanks a lot 3) ok, i will try :)
<whippy> i think... i got the problem, have to add a package manually,
<whippy> it was written on the console i overread... :/
<whippy> now it installs about 84mb seems to be fine...
<tazz> can any one recommend a good ftp agent for kubuntu?
<pag> tazz, afaik Konqueror can do ftp pretty good
<gnomefreak> if i say gftp is taht bad ;)
<gnomefreak> tazz: konqueror should be ok with it
<fatihciroglu> stdin: cya boss
<stdin> later
<gnomefreak> tazz: have you tried kftpgrabber?
<tazz> gnomefreak, pag how do i get konq to use a particular login id and password?
<tazz> gnomefreak, nope i didnt try kftpgrabber.
<gnomefreak> tazz: that i dont know i dont use it for ftp
<gnomefreak> i use nautilus for ftp :)
<stdin> tazz: like: ftp://username@host or ftp://username:password@host
<tazz> ah! let me try that.
<tazz> thanks stdin it worked! :-)
<tazz> that should do for now.
<dromer> anyone know how I can disable the 2nd dhclient from starting up on boot?
<Fri> hi all, does anyone know a good Audio Sequencer like Logic Audio?
<wappdev> Fri: Have a look at Ardour
<Fri> Wappdev: Thx, I'll try it.
<m4n> is there a package I have to install or a command to run to see my newly installed packages in the menu?
<m4n> i just installed kdegames, but I do not see a menu item in KMenu?
<whippy> hey ;) if somebody intereseted, i finished install kdevelop3.4.1 with .deb packages
<whippy> i have my first kde sample application "hello world" ;) on kde
<dromer> lol
<stdin> m4n: try "kbuildsycoca"
<m4n> stdin: let me check
<meuhlol> stdin: re, do you know an editor for run files please?
<Sutopo> hi
<RivaeAerya> Is it possible to make websites use gray instead of white, and the link colors another one?
<Sutopo> i got this problem --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29202/
<RivaeAerya> on all websites?
<RivaeAerya> In Konqueror, i mean
<Sutopo> how to solve it?
<m4n> Sutopo: you need the devel packages
<stdin> meuhlol: .run files are text scripts with an archive in them, so the 1st bit is text but there is an archive encoded after
<Sutopo> m4n: devel paackge?
<Sutopo> m4n: where to get it?
<m4n> libssl-dev try that
<Sutopo> ok
<anryko> pag: thenx for your advice
<dromer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29204/  << the 2nd dhcp sometimes starts up mysteriously, I'd like to shut it off, anybody know how to do this?
<stdin> Sutopo: install libssl-dev
<pag> anryko, np :)
<RivaeAerya> anyone know?
<madeofcandy> argh im a pirate
<dromer> argh I dont know how to turn of this dhclient3
<madeofcandy> argh im still a pirate
<meuhlol> stdin: but with what i need to edit them?
<madeofcandy> and a mighty scurvy one at that
<stdin> meuhlol: a text editor to edit the script part, other than that I don't know
<Sutopo> i already install openvpn using apt-get network-manager-openvpn
<Sutopo> but could't find the conf file
<m4n> Sutopo: dpkg -L package will list the files in that
<stdin> Sutopo: you configure it in knetworkmanager
<m4n> stdin: thanks, i guess it did the trick :)
<meuhlol> stdin: exactly i can edit with kate for exemple, but saving it can make a corrupted file, cuz it's binary
<meuhlol> i know one think: it's compiled with "makeself"
<whippy> how is the offtopic channel of kubuntu called?
<pag> #kubuntu-offtopic
<pag> whippy, but #ubuntu-offtopic is larger and far more active
<fritz> can any1 tell me where 2 find amule servers?
<fritz> cause it won't load any servers from it's default list
<meuhlol> fritz: hi wait
<fritz> meuhlol
<whippy> thanks
<fritz> can't find the url to paste in that field ....
<meuhlol> fritz: take server.met file from emule :)
<meuhlol> it's the same
<fritz> where can i get it from?
<meuhlol> Razorback2 server: 195.245.244.243:4661
<meuhlol> fritz: http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/pl/slist.pl/server.met?download/server-max.met
<meuhlol> amule is just a client for GNU/Linux system, but servers are the same as eMule for windows, so look for servers from emule
<fritz> thnx meuhlol
<meuhlol> fritz: you're welcome :)
<Daisuke-Ido> people still use emule?
<meuhlol> Daisuke-Ido: not me :) torrent & usenet :p
<Daisuke-Ido> amen
<Daisuke-Ido> to both
<fritz> is usenet free meuhlol?
<meuhlol> lol
<meuhlol> fritz: no :)
<Daisuke-Ido> yes or no
<Daisuke-Ido> but you get what you pay for
<meuhlol> just some refferers are free
<fritz> so you pay 4 downloads ? ^.^
<Daisuke-Ido> mine's free
<Daisuke-Ido> verizon's got a halfway decent usenet server
<meuhlol> Daisuke-Ido: i have an free acces with my ISP, but it's limited in bandwich by week & many times nzb are not complete
<Daisuke-Ido> but if you want ultra quality, you have to pay
<meuhlol> i prefer giganews
<Daisuke-Ido> meuhlol: like i said, it's pretty nice here, but giga > *
<Daisuke-Ido> $25 a month for unlimited
<meuhlol> fritz: yes, but 700mb in 10 minuts on your hard drive it's great ;)
<meuhlol> giganews france make an great offer for 19?
<fritz> meuhlol. i downloaded the list.met
<fritz> now where do i put it?
<meuhlol> unlimited and secured connexions (anonymous too) ;)
<Daisuke-Ido> 19 euro?
<meuhlol> fritz: you have normally an text input with something like: add server, put .met file url into ats all normally :)
<meuhlol> es
<meuhlol> yes
<meuhlol> huh sorry 20dollars :s
<fritz> um...went 2 site and downloaded a servers.met file...
<meuhlol> 19.99$
<fritz> i don;t have an url:-/
<Daisuke-Ido> actually, that's about right, right around $27
<meuhlol> fritz: put http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/pl/slist.pl/server.met?download/server-max.met in "add server" text input
<meuhlol> Daisuke-Ido: https://fr.giganews.com/signup/?account=PERS-DIA-MO::1 special offer: 20 simultaneous connexions! + SSL and more :)
<meuhlol> fritz: you work or not?
<fritz> i don't think i'm doing it right..
<meuhlol> fritz: cuz it's better to use usenet ;) for 20$ you have an unlimited downloads with a really great speed (you can use all force of your download) if your max DL is 2MB/Sec so you will have it :)
<fritz> yey
<fritz> it worked, i just didn't push the "download list " button i'm affraid :">
<meuhlol> lol
<meuhlol> ops please kick that as*h*** of botter :'(
<fritz> yey, another window feature overtaken ^.^
<meuhlol> =)
<fritz> thnx again meuhlol
<meuhlol> fritz: you are always welcome :)
<meuhlol> fritz: but why you use mule systems? it's too slow! :S
<fritz> well it works ok 4 me and you can find rare stuff on them...
<fritz> meuhlol
<meuhlol> fritz: i found 99
<meuhlol> 9% of what i want at torrents :)
<neko> :>
<meuhlol> 99.9% *
<meuhlol> most at torrentreactor.net
<meuhlol> and http://torrents.ru/
<meuhlol> xD
<PetPow> hi
<PetPow> i have a live cd - where on the cd is the OS located?
<PetPow> i dont want to boot from it
<PetPow> i want to copy the files off onto my computer :p
<meuhlol> PetPow: you want install?
<PetPow> no
<PetPow> <PetPow> i want to copy the files off onto my computer :p
<meuhlol> PetPow: os is all CD dude
<PetPow> so if im making an iso
<PetPow> i stick everything in?
<PetPow> even all the windoze stuff?
<meuhlol> PetPow: it's work like that: you run LiveCD you can test (many times is as) if want install you have an icone at LiveCD Desktop named "Install"
<meuhlol> huh
<meuhlol> you mean LiveCD of linux or an Live of windows? you know... windows also exists in LiveCD :)
<PetPow> i was recommended if i want to run kubuntu in vmware faster i make an .iso of my cd
<PetPow> its a cd i got from ship it
<meuhlol> it's an CD of linux, you can run it as LiveCD or Install it, it's your own choice, and infact it doesn't concerns windows at all
<PetPow> it has a load of windows stuff on it - says "OpenCD" on the icon
<meuhlol> PetPow: and if you want an faster LiveCD, for a speed, the best is Knoppix, but in install mode Knoppix sux... so for install is better (K)ubuntu, for LiveCD Knoppix
<PetPow> i *dont want to install*
<meuhlol> when you open what you see?
<PetPow> i want to make an .iso of it so i can run it in vmware
<fritz> meuhlol...how do you run a kill command in konsole?
<tibo> ya des francais ici?
<meuhlol> fritz:  you are in console?
<meuhlol> tibo oui
<meuhlol> tibo: mais le chan francais est #kubuntu-fr
<tibo> ok ok jai du mal avec linux...ok ok dsl
<meuhlol> PetPow: make an iso and try :)
<fritz> frostwire jammed and i want to terminate it
<meuhlol> fritz: you need to know PID of processus
<fritz> :-/
<meuhlol> tape that fritz: kill -l
<meuhlol> after : kill <PID>
<meuhlol> ops wait
<fritz> not good:P
<stdin> fritz: try "ps aux| grep frostwire" to try and find the pid
<fritz> it didn't show any pid:-/
<meuhlol> fritz: kill -9 -1 (kill al processus that you can kill) xD
<stdin> that would also log you out (forceably)
<MaTiAz> !ntfs-3g
<MaTiAz> Hmm
<MaTiAz> oh, ubotu's gone :D
<fritz> um....don't want to shut down everything, just frostwire
<stdin> fritz: I think frostwire is a java app, so try "ps aux|grep java"
<fritz> i take it there's no end task command here:P
<PetPow> lol
<stdin> fritz: can you still see the GUI?
<meuhlol> i suppose in console mode you can't do CTRL+ESCAPE ? xD
<fritz> i hit ctrl escape
<fritz> and did the kill frostwire
<fritz> but it didn;t close...
<stdin> use xkill to close it, run the command "xkill" and click on the window
<meuhlol> fritz: ctrl + escape then look PID of frost
<meuhlol> after ctrl + alt + f1 and kill -9 -<pid>
<stdin> why would you need to switch to tty1 to kill it?
<meuhlol> not need but i have some manners, dunno why
<MaTiAz> Hey, if I don't want to mount certain NTFS partitions in read-write mode, I just replace the ntfs-3g option in /etc/fstab with the regular ntfs?
<stdin> MaTiAz: you mean read-only?
<MaTiAz> yeah
<stdin> MaTiAz: you can just replace ntfs-3g with ntfs, or just add "ro" to the options
<MaTiAz> stdin: ok, thanks :)
<Ryaren> How can I change TwinView metamodes without Xrestar???
<meuhlol> Ryaren: think can just "live" test at grub boot, no?
<Ryaren> what?
<Ryaren> i don't unerstand u
<meuhlol> when you boot, in grub menu press "e" you can edit boot options without save it
<Ryaren> boot options?
<meuhlol> yep
<meuhlol> you use Grub i think? not lilo?
<Ryaren> I want to change or stop TwinView without X restart
<meuhlol> oh sorry
<Ryaren> :)
<Ryaren> maybe u misunerstood me :)
<meuhlol> it wasn't for you, excuse me, just "bad reading" :)
<Ryaren> and do u know how can i do it?
<meuhlol> nop, never has dual screen (just one time at windows xD when composing music)
<gabris> dfyh
<meuhlol> gabris: oO
<gabii> hello
<danix> hola
<cjsstables> Need a little help.  running kubuntu 7.04.  Can't get graphics extended to 1920x1200.  Have a dell 2405 FPW capable of 1920x1200 and a Intel 950GM graphics card.  any help here
<Daisuke-Ido> time to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, sounds like
<cjsstables> did that already.  does not show my grhaphics card in list.  have selected i810 and vesa both for driver and configured custom monitor with settings. still no luck
<zander_> hi @all
<cjsstables> does anyone know how I get the latest xorg server installed on my box?
<naught101> does anyone know how I can remove the kubuntu "power manager" from the system tray permanently?
<naught101> I want to replace it with kpowersave
<gabii> hello, i just installled kubuntu fiesty, i'm a noob. need a little help
<gabii> hello, i just installled kubuntu fiesty, i'm a noob. need a little help
<naught101> just ask your question
<gabii> i can't seem to get my usb hdd to work
<zander_> hey wich instant mager should i use for icq?
<zander_> *manager
<naught101> zander_: pidgin/gaim works for me
<zander_> ok thx
<zander_> i search for a download^^
<pag> zander_, sudo apt-get install theNameOfTheProgramm
<SlimeyPete> zander_: it's available via Adept
<SlimeyPete> zander_: don't search the web for a download. Always install via Adept if possible.
<zander_> ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=zipper@*.0.fullrate.dk]  by Hobbsee
<sito> hellow
<sito> i can put compiz fusion with the command compiz --replace
<sito> but, for put the desktop without compiz?
<sito> what is the command?
<gabii> i have a ntfs formatted usb hddand i can't open it
<brokenthorn> I can't wait for KDE4 and Plasma
<naught101> gabii: create a directory somewhere, then run "mount /dev/sdxX -t ntfs /your/dir", where /dev/sdxX is you HDD's device (ie. /dev/sdb1)
<naught101> actually, you probably should type "mount -t ntfs /dev/sdxX /your/dir"
<gabii> ok thnx
<Silent_G> hello
<neko__> hi
<zander_> hi
<Silent_G> kubuntu is giving me this error, configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Silent_G> can somebody tell me why? O_o
<Fri> gabii just download Automatix and tick on the NTFS read/write plugin it just works fine. At least in my system.. I can even write on my NTFS disk
<neko__> u must install
<neko__> compilator
<Silent_G> compilator :O
<neko__> g++ and c++
<neko__> add/delete programs
<neko__> search
<Ryaren> hi
<gabii> fri: how do i download and install automatix?
<Ryaren> Does sby know how can i disable TwinView without X restart?
<Fri> gabii: give me a sec
<gabii> thanx
<meuhlol> Silent_G: when it show this error?
<neko__> how i can check fglx
<neko__> ?
<Silent_G> when i tried to ./configure in cedega
<gabii> i was reading the restricted formatsthat i canplay in ubuntu, which one should i install so i can play divx/xvid/matroska?
<Silent_G> so i just need to install g++
<Silent_G> ?
<Fri> Gabii: on http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation you'll find all the instructions you need. It's very simple.
<gabii> thanx fri:
<Fri> gabii: you have to take step by step. Just open a terminal window and copy step 1 echo "deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list into it
<Fri> step 2 wget http://www.getautomatix.com/keys/automatix2.key
<Fri> sorry again step 1 echo "deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<gabii> fri: thanx
<Fri> step 2 wget http://www.getautomatix.com/keys/automatix2.key
<Fri> step 3 gpg --import automatix2.key
<Fri> step 4 gpg --export --armor E23C5FC3 | sudo apt-key add -
<Fri> step 5 sudo apt-get update
<Fri> step 6 sudo apt-get install automatix2
<Fri> gabii: Automatix includes a couple of media player and codecs and windows TTF
<Fri> is'T quite usefull
<gabii> thanx
<Fri> gabii: you're welcome
<Silent_G> can someone tell me which driver is best to use for ATI radeon card? ATI or Radeon driver?
<unknown_777> hello excuse me how can I update my just installed kubutu?
<unknown_777> hello excuse me how can I update my just installed kubuntu?
<unknown_777> found
<gabii> fri: i was reading the restricted formatsthat i canplay in ubuntu, which one should i install so i can play divx/xvid/matroska?
<Fri> gabii: as soon as you've installed Automatix just install all codec's. I can read anything DIVX, XVID, AVI, MPG, WMV
<spartako> hi
<gabii> how about matroska?
<Milux> how i can install amarok 1.4.6 on ubuntu feisty? there are any reposities?
<Fri> gabii: sorry I'm not sure but I believe it should work to. Just try you can always uninstall the codecs you don't want
<gabii> fri: i installed italready but i can'tseem to find it
<Fri> gabii: if you open Automatix you should find the codec on the left site second from above
<gabii> i can't open automatix.. i cna't seem to find where it is
<Fri> did you take all six steps in order?
<crdlb> Fri, don't recommend automatix please
<gabii> yes
<Fri> that strange
<Fri> what is the error message
<Ryaren> What log is consist of the infos about restarting and shutting down?
<gabii> no error. i can't seem to find where it is so i can'topen it
<Ryaren> Which log contains the infos about restarting and shutting down?
<crdlb> gabii, you really don't want to
<dromer> is there any good linux software for pda's ?
<crdlb> there's nothing that you can't install without it
<gabii> ok..
<Ryaren> sby know the answer of my question?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Ryaren> Which log contains the infos about restarting and shutting down?
<BluesKaj> my little luv affair with VMware server is over , it doesn't do what i want it to do so i'd like to uninstall it , but that isn't so easily done in the pkg managers. I've searched the forums , but I haven't found any cmnds or tutorials that work ...any suggestions ?
<CaBlGuY> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<zander_> wich software i need to install for working with java on kubuntu
<Ryaren> Which log contains the infos about restarting and shutting down?
<zander_> compiler an things like that
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know why i am getting a mount error (Mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory) with this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM ?
<joakim> Hi! Im having trouble extracting a .7z file. When trying to extract with Archive Manager it says "Archive type not supported"
<joakim> Is there a better tool for extracting .7z files or is it possible that my file is damaged?
<joakim> Am I asking in the wrong place?
<zander_> dunno cant help you here because iam new to kubuntu
<zander_> and want to learn some thing^^
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone else have a problem with firefox not opening mailto: links?  It doesn't seem to trigger Thunderbird at all.
<kamagatos> is there someone here who speaking english?
<aaroncampbell> murak: I don't think anything on kubuntu supports a 7 zip file by default
<kamagatos> who speak french?
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, systemsettings/default applications
<aaroncampbell> kamagatos: #kubuntu-fr
<kamagatos> ok thank
<tapanim> how remove folders which doesn't have size and owner?
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: looks like Email Client is set to "Use a different email client:"  and has "mozilla-thunderbird" in the box
<kamagatos> log as root
<Ryaren> re
<kamagatos> put something in and remove
<tapanim> kamagatos: but that folder really doesn't exist...
<tapanim> is there but isn't there
<Ryaren> so Which log file contains the infos about restarting and shutting down? Because my system is freezing when I want to restart or shut down my computer...
<dromer> hmm:  A previous installation of a VMware product has been detected.  << I already ran  vmware-uninstall.pl  but it didn't work, apperantly I have to purge the entire install, how do I do this?
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, copy and paste this into the box' thunderbird %u '
<BluesKaj> dromer , heh , I'm looking to do the same thing ...difficult to find an uninstall procedure for vmware server
<tapanim> and when trying to remove gives "rm: cannot remove `Season 2': Input/output error"
<dromer> beh, I tried to install vmware-product via different methods .. all failed and now I can't try anything else :S
<zander_> now can anyone say wich software i should install for working with java
<icecruncher> zander_ : eclipse?
<BluesKaj> dromer, di you try 'sudo vmware-uninstall.pl'  ?
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: still nothing.  However, thunderbird from the command line gives nothing.  I wonder if it's supposed to be mozilla-thunderbird %u
<BluesKaj> no aaroncampbell , just thunderbird
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: that didn't work
<dromer> BluesKaj: tried it, now uninstalling everything with vmware in it in synaptic
<dromer> BluesKaj: doing complete removal on those packages anyway ..
<BluesKaj> how did yo install thunderbird aaroncampbell
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: the package is mozilla thunderbird
<aaroncampbell> adept
<zander_> ok i will install eclipse
<zander_> anything else?
<BluesKaj> yeah dromer , it worked for me too
<aaroncampbell> unless it was installed by default with Kubuntu Feisty, in which case...not at all
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, no it isn't installed by default by feisty
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj:  then I used adept.  I've only installed opera and VMware outside of adept.
<Ryaren> How can i shutdown my computer to see why freezes it?
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, I think installing the tat.gz version does a global install and automatically will run as default in system settings when it chosen.
<BluesKaj> tar.gz
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: looks like it must be a firefox issue...
<BluesKaj> wait a sec aaroncampbell ...lemme check something
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: I set the default back to mozilla-thunderbird (what the executable is on my machine), and it works from Konqueror, but not forefox
<dromer> BluesKaj: it didn't for me :(
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, so obviously you have FF as your default browser in system settings as well
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: yes
<zander_> hey cant install eclipse
<zander_> cant downlaod it from the website
<SlimeyPete> zander_: you can install it from Adept
<zander_> tried it
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, I hate to ask the obvious question, but have you set thunderbird as the default client in thunderbird/edit/preferences
<zander_> but it says it cant fiend it
<SlimeyPete> have you updated your package list recently?
<zander_> how?
<spawn57> run adept
<SlimeyPete> zander_: run adept, click Fetch Updates
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: I don't even see a "make this default client" option in there
<BluesKaj> which version aaroncampbell ?
<zander_> ok updating^^
<aaroncampbell> 1.5.0.12
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: but, if Thunderbird isn't set up properly, why do mailto links work in Konqueror?
<BluesKaj> zander_, SlimeyPete,  it's in the deb http://archive.clemsonlinux.org/ feisty main restricted repository
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, good question, I dunno :(
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, I'm using the newest version , try installing it , it has the default option
<BluesKaj> version 2.0.0.4
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: nope...I'll stick with what adept gives me, and wait for someone who knows what's wrong...installing outside the package manager makes things hard in the future (learned the hard way)
<aaroncampbell> Thanks for all your help though
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: Actually, I just got it working.  I just manually defined the mailto app ala http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<BluesKaj> bummer ...but I do understand your reluctance , aaroncampbell ... will have to wait for the heavy hitters to show up. They'll know what to do I'm sure :)
<zander_> downloaded eclipse how to install it now it is an .gz package
<SlimeyPete> zander_: ick. Didn't adept work?
<Silent_G> please somebody is available to help me ? iv been asking from yesterday seems like nobody have a solution for my problem but at least somebody can say if there's a solution or not? O_O
* stdin hopes zander_ didn't get a source download 
<SlimeyPete> .gz packages are a last resort
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, cool , glad you got it working :)
<hatredx> for christ sakes, ask the damn question
<SlimeyPete> Silent_G: what problem?
<zander_> how to say adept is installing some other packages
<Silent_G> SlimeyPete, iv got an ATI Radeon card, 7000 (at least what lspci says) iv got Direct Rendering working but no hope  for 3D accelaration... and i want 3D accelaration
<stdin> zander_: .gz files are "gzipped", like .zip. use Ark to open/extract it
<Silent_G> also there are some weard errors in Xorg.0.log so if you want i can paste it to ya
<stdin> zander_: then read the README file
<zander_> ok i do it
<hatredx> no ati exp here
<stdin> Silent_G: do you have fglrx?
<SlimeyPete> Silent_G: fglrx driver?
<SlimeyPete> heh, snap
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, pastebin your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Silent_G> fglrx doesnt work good
* stdin isn't an ati expert
<Silent_G> it just crashes everything
<Silent_G> it crashed my pc
<stdin> Silent_G: no fglrx, no 3D
<Silent_G> also im using open source driver
<stdin> Silent_G: blame ATI for making horrible drivers
<Silent_G> im not using ATI drivers stdin
<SlimeyPete> the OSS drivers don't do 3D very well
<Silent_G> im using kubuntu's open source drivers
<stdin> Silent_G: yes, you said it didn't work
<stdin> Silent_G: but you need the ati drivers for 3D
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, try this tutorial , it works on most ati cards : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Silent_G> and iv read that with open source driver fglrx is not supported right?
<crazybus> I've converted a bunch of files from ogg vorbis to speex.  Unfortunatly the meta-info didn't transfer over.  Is there a program that can quickly move the meta info on a lot of files at once?
<SlimeyPete> Silent_G: you won't get good 3D acceleration without fglrx. If fglrxwon't work, you're stuffed. Email ATI and berate them for making drivers which don't work ;)
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, , on ati.com there isnt a driver for my card, there is for 7200 but not for 7000
<zander_> Installing the plugin tar.gz using Install script:
<zander_>    o Unpack the tar.gz file
<zander_>    o In terminal, navigate to the unpacked directory and enter:
<zander_>           + $ ./flashplayer-installer
<zander_>           + Click Enter key and follow prompts
<zander_> how to do that
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPete, that kind of comment isn't going to help him
<stdin> zander_: install the package in adept!
<SlimeyPete> BluesKaj: erm, no kind of comment will help. If fglrx won't work then he won't get proper 3D.
<stdin> BluesKaj: but is true (in this case)
<zander_> there are more then 4k packages now xD
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, just try the tutorial i just posted , it might work ...it works for my 200g
<stdin> zander_: the flash player one you want is called "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Silent_G> ok BluesKaj  i'll try
<Silent_G> can i paste my Xorg.0.log so somebody can read it and explain the errors im getting in it?
<von> hello
<stdin> Silent_G: post to pastebin and we'll look
<Silent_G> ok thankz
<von> Someone does know how to close the port 3000 (ppp)?
<von> I've already try apt-get remove ppp
<SlimeyPete> von: use iptables (hard) or guarddog (easy, so I hear)
<Novell> von: check what process is using it
<stdin> von: something like "sudo /etc/init.d/ppp stop"
<SlimeyPete> basically,you need to set up a firewall if you want to close the port
<tapanim> how remove folders which doesn't have size and owner? and when trying to remove gives rm: cannot remove `Season 2': Input/output error
<stdin> von: the name "ppp" may be different
<stdin> tapanim: what filesystem?
<Silent_G> here is my Xorg.0.log stdin  and BluesKaj  , it complains about some 3D modes and some AGP things
<tapanim> vfat, it's usb hard disk
<Novell> von: lsof -i TCP
<von> ok, i'll try
<tapanim> stdin: vfat, it's usb hard disk
<stdin> tapanim: try unmounting it and remounting it, it shouldn't have no owner/size, if it still does then it's a filesystem error and you'll need to run fsck on it
<von> Novell: Thanx for the lsof -i TCP. It's what I need
<stdin> Silent_G: you need to post the URL
<Silent_G> oh
<Silent_G> sorry
<Silent_G> i didnt pressed the buttons good :p
<Silent_G> http://rafb.net/p/MS6Gp369.html
<tapanim> stdin: i tried to unmount and mount again, it didn't help, trying next with fsck
<tapanim> stdin: how should i do it because it gives that warning that should not do for mounted filesystem?
<stdin> Silent_G: that's because you are using the "radion" driver, which is the open source driver. 3D won't work with it, only the fglrx driver
<Silent_G> ok
<Silent_G> well
<Silent_G> i'll try BluesKaj 's tutrial
<stdin> tapanim: you need to unmount it first, run "mount" to see where it's mounted and then "umount /media/USB" (where /media/USB is the place it's mounted)
<BluesKaj> yes, i see no fglrx driver ...the one in the tutorial is modded and patched and works well on older and onboard type cards
<tapanim> it's busy? but only irssi is running
<stdin> tapanim: make sure you don't have any konqueror windows open
<SlimeyPete> type "lsof /media/USB" (again, /media/USB is the mountpoint)
<SlimeyPete> tapanim: ^^
<SlimeyPete> that will show you which processes are uing it
<SlimeyPete> *using
<stdin> (probably konqueror in  preloaded mode)
<tapanim> je
<tapanim> and then run fsck? still same warning?
<stdin> no, close/kill the process that's using the disk, then unmount, then fsck
<tapanim> never done this before...
<tapanim> i really doesn't understand what doing....
<von> Beginner question: How to list installed packages?
<stdin> von: all of them?
<von> yes
<stdin> von: dpkg -l
<von> stdin: Thanks a lot
<tapanim> stdin: how it understand my disk? fsck /dev/sdb1?
<stdin> tapanim: yeah, but use sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<stdin> tapanim: it should check the partition, and tell you if it finds errors
<tapanim> i just started and differences between boot sector and it's backup
<tapanim> what should i do?
<stdin> what options does it give?
<tapanim> copy original, copu backup or do nothing
<stdin> do you boot off the disk?
<tapanim> no
<stdin> then choose "copy original"
<tapanim> FATs differ but appear to be intact. choose first or second FAT to use
<stdin> I'd say to just pick one
<tapanim> ok
<tapanim> shit
<tapanim> everything is now read-only filesystem
<tapanim> i can't do anymore anything, because i can't write anywhere
<stoned> yeh life sucks
<tapanim> stdin: what now?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tatters> does anyone know of a program wich can record and replay mouse events but not xmacro
<dr_willis> !find record
<ubotu> Found: cdrecord, libxcb-record0, libxcb-record0-dbg, libxcb-record0-dev, x11proto-record-dev (and 14 others)
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<dr_willis> !find xmacro
<ubotu> Found: xmacro
<dr_willis> none related.. Bummer.
<dr_willis> !find macro
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-macro, xutils-dev, xmacro
<tatters> xmacro seems to be geared towards remote rather than local desktop
<progreSS> hi all
<progreSS> damn
<tatters> I used ghost mouse on windows I cannot find similer for linux
<SlimeyPete> what does it do?
<tatters> recored/replay mouse events
<SlimeyPete> oh right. I don't know of anything like that for Linux.
<Novell> we usually do automation with scripts ;)
<tatters> hmm its a flash web page I need to automate a cpl of button presses and make it run every 5 seconds
<tatters> how the heck do I go about scripting that
<BluesKaj> don't you have to do that within flash ?
<tatters> its not my web site or flash
<walter_> hola buenas
<walter_> alguien sabe donde puedo aprender los comandos de linux
<walter_> ya que los manuales que lei son muy basicos
<BluesKaj> !es | walter_
<ubotu> walter_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<walter_> gracias
<tatters> there is a 500 prize for anyone that plays the most games within a 24 hour period ,therefore it is impossible to lose if I play every game that is available for the 24 hrs the contest runs and my box dont crash
<tatters> hence the need to automate a cpl of button presses on web page
<akrus> hello, could someone tell me if it's possible to input special symbols from keyboard like it's ALT+0153 for (tm) in windows?
<tatters> yah windows can do special characters
<akrus> tatters: what about linux? :P
<tatters> of course, but dont ask me how :)
<tatters> <---noobunty
<tatters> omg just got used to running ubuntu after a weeks sweat pain and tears and for the sake of a simple task I gotta reinstall windows ..
<nuxil> http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php
<Novell> akrus: if I can't do it with alt gr + some-key or alt gr + shift + some-key, I use.. wait what was that app called again.. gotta check
<Novell> akrus: kcharselect
<Silent_G> BluesKaj,
<akrus> oops so is there any way?
<Novell> akrus: kcharselect
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, iv made what the tutrial you gave me said, but nothing, as soon as i restart X a kubuntu splash image comes up then a blank screen with a white underscore
<akrus> Novell: cannot copy to Wined3d :(
<akrus> Novell: it inserts as "?"
<Novell> akrus: dunno, wine doesn't seem to handle non-ASCII that good
<Novell> I can't use my national chars in wine f.e.
<Novell> but can compose them
<akrus> that sucks :(
<akrus> cause I sometimes have to ban players with this kind of nick names
<akrus> and i have to use database instead of direct in-game blocking :)
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, you're here? :S
<TeraDyne> Silent_G: Looks like he's afk.
<Silent_G> well
<Silent_G> somebody else can help me pleae?
<Silent_G> :S
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, sorry to hear that ...I guess the new fglrx driver from ATI is the way to go for your setup
<ninHer> any active mirror for downloading gutsy gibbon ?
<david__> hi, can't seem to find libdvdcss2 in adept... not sure what to do
<dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dr_willis> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> Its in the alternative repositories
<jhutchins_lt> ninHer: If you want to participate in testing you should join #ubuntu+1
<david__> dr_willis, i tried searching for it under dvd or css in adept and it just isn't showing up for me
<jhutchins_lt> Novell: #wine
<ninHer> thanks jhutchins_lt.....i'm downlading right now tribe 2 torrent
<dr_willis> "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dr_willis> enavble the Severas repositories
<jhutchins_lt> ninHer: So what is your particular interest in testing?
<dr_willis> It might be in the Mediatubuntu repos also. Not sure.
<david__> oh thanks
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: or plf
<dr_willis> severas seems to be down..
<nuxil> Hey
<dr_willis> plf - is that even up? not seen/heard about it in MONTHS...
<nuxil> dr_willis, why cant i use if blocks in rc.local ?
<nuxil> dr_willis, do ya know?
<dr_willis> nuxil,  you should be able to.. but  rc.local is being parsed by 'sh' not bash. so dont use bash only features. (would be my guess)
<nuxil> aha
<nuxil> well i am getting error.. i use if [[ bla bla ] ]  then bla bla
<nuxil> and it complains about the [[
<dr_willis> sounds like a bash vs sh (or dash) issue to me
<dr_willis> try the same constrictun in a seperate script
<dr_willis> see if it works with bash, then try with dash.
<nuxil> i know it works in a seperat scrit
<dr_willis> then that script MAY be using 'bash' depending on what #!/bin/sh or bash line you got at the top
<dr_willis> try it with 'dash' perhaps.
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, are you bk by any chance?
<david__> "couldn't find the demux for >dvd:///dev/scd0" --- xine is giving this error.... even after installing css and the other packages ubuntu documentation asks for
<BluesKaj> yup, here
<Silent_G> it didnt work man
<Silent_G> :S
<Silent_G> as soon as i make fglrx as Device in Xorg.conf it doesnt start
<Silent_G> or worst, a splash image of kubuntu and then a blank screen with a white underscore
<BluesKaj> yes i saw that , sorry that it didn't work ,.. perhaps the fglrx proprietary driver will work ...but first choose the vesa driver to make your desktop etc work
<Silent_G> i chose radeon driver
<Silent_G> radeon driver works
<Silent_G> right now im in my desktop
<Silent_G> so , what i do exacly now?
<BluesKaj> good, are you running 64bit ?
<david__> dr_willis, do u know how i can fix the error i posted above?
<Silent_G> no, 32bit
<dr_willis> david__,  not really. YOu are trying to play a DVD disk eh...   /dev/scd0 is correct to the drive?
<dr_willis> david__,  try vlc?
<kosak32> siema
<kosak32> jest ktos z polski
<david__> yeah i think it is the correct drive
<jtmoney_> is there any way to save a wifi passphrase in knetworkmanager WITHOUT using kwallet?
<david__> will try vlc
<jtmoney_> (or make kdewallet stop asking me for a password)
<nuxil> dr_willis, in my rc.local i got #!/bin/sh -e at the top.. should i try replace it with #!/bin/bash ?? Do you think that will work?
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, ? :O
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, the only thing i can suggest is to go to the ati site and try to find a driver for your card
<eboxnet> hello ppl
<ASmith42b> Where did my trash bin go? It isn't on the desktop or in the panel.
<eboxnet> does anybody have a prob with HAL ? (i don't know if this is the right place to ask)
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, i cant find a driver for 7000 anywhere on their site
<Silent_G> i think im out of like :S
<Silent_G> *luck
<david__> thanks dr willis, vlc is working fine
<daquino> why is there no /etc/modules.conf ?
<eboxnet> nobody ? :p
<varaonaid> dr_willis: are you around?
<dr_willis> nuxil,  try it and see
<dr_willis> yes.. on phone
<zipper> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<blekos> hi, i want to copy a file to my windows directory which is run via vmware
<blekos> how can i do that?
<varaonaid> dr_willis: oh, hi!  i have a quick question for you... i setup the shared partition with the folder that i have r/w access to and it works great for most things...but several programs can't write to it... gime, digikam, etc
<zipper> i want to create a connection to my school's vpn server. How is that done in linux? The guide seems to be for setting up vpn servers
<jtmoney_> blekos: i would use openssh
<jtmoney_> sudo apt-get install openssh-server i think
<varaonaid> dr_willis: what permissions do I need to setup to change that?
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, the "Radeon driver" on the VE/7000 seems to be the only one available for Linux
<jtmoney_> then get putty/scp binaries for the xp box and login to your kubuntu install
<Silent_G> what do you mean BluesKaj ?
<Silent_G> only an open source driver is available and no hope for 3D?
<Silent_G> :|
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, there may be some other hacks out there
<Silent_G> well im not good at searching :S
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  i always use samba, to share stuff to my vmware machines.
<dr_willis> or use ssh/winscp
<varaonaid> dr_willis: it's a shared partition on my main hdd
<varaonaid> for dual booting purposes
<varaonaid> i setup the folder with r/w permissions for my username
<varaonaid> which worked great except for program access
<dr_willis> a actual physical partition. You need to mount it properly.
<varaonaid> it's showing that it's mounted in /media
<varaonaid> i can see all files, just not write to them from programs
<dr_willis> check the output of mount, see how its mounted
<dr_willis> if its ntfs - you need to be using ntfs-3g to write to it.
<varaonaid> dr_willis: /dev/sda6 on /media/sda6 type ext3 (rw)
<Luc_Aylesbury> {cc:#ubuntu} Hi Folks, is anyone aware of a means to change the default file handler from konqueror to dolphin?
<varaonaid> dr_willis: it's not, it's ext3
<varaonaid> programs still can't write to it
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, is it posible that the 7100 and 7200 are compatible?
<pag> Luc_Aylesbury, right click on a folder, choose "open with" find dolphin and tick the "use always"-box
<dr_willis> varaonaid,   i always set up a directory On the partiton, and chown/chmod it to be owned by the user i want accessing the drive.
<dr_willis> i DONT let the users access the 'root' of the drive
<dr_willis> then its just a matter of normal filesystem permissions on the dir/files
<varaonaid> dr_willis: i did that, chowned it to my username for both user and group but programs still can't write to it
<dr_willis> double check.
<dr_willis> I do it that way all the time.
<varaonaid> ok
<crocodile> When I watch movies in VLC with compiz running, the picture is transparent.  This is really annoying...
<dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x 13 willis willis  4096 2007-07-08 22:15 willis
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, yes , since my x200 driver works on several other cards in the same series
<Silent_G> hmm
<Silent_G> ok then
<Silent_G> i'll give a try to the 7100 and 7200
<Silent_G> if it doesnt work i'll end up on vista again :(
<varaonaid> dr_willis: i checked, my user is both owner and group and i even added write permission for group, still didn't work for programs to write to it...
<BluesKaj> no harm in trying Silent_G , you can always get back to your desktop with the command : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dr_willis> see if the user can write to it from the shell..
<Silent_G> heh
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, will you believe me if i'd tell ya iv been trying 4months to get 3D accel?
<strabes> Silent_G: not if you have an ATI card
<Silent_G> BluesKaj,  2different chipsets, and this ATI Card, and didnt work
<strabes> Silent_G: i mean i would believe you
<BluesKaj> yes, Silent_G  , i had a helluva time getting my card setup right too :(
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, one day  you even helped me with my VIA K8m890 if you remember
<strabes> apparently ATI is "working" on composite support for fglrx
<Silent_G> anyways i'll see ya later gotta start trying and hoping
<sam123> Kmix is now not displaying the pcm slider. Does anybody know how to restore it?
<Silent_G> thanks for all the help
<BluesKaj> strabes, I'm not holding my breath :P
<strabes> BluesKaj: me neither, unfortunately. I'm not a big fan of XGL so i'm using the boring default now
<sam123> im using compiz fusion :D its well fast comapred to beryl
<sam123> but resizing windows is still laggy
<varaonaid> dr_willis: yes, my user can write to the file on the partition...maybe the problem is with the group?
<Graham> sam123: Fuck yes
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  my group is the same as my user.. what group are you using?>
<BluesKaj> strabes, I'm just happy my crappy card does what it used to do in windows ... like google earth etc
<sam123> Graham dont use swear words please there may be children about
<varaonaid> dr_willis: same as my user as well
<sam123> Graham Fuck yes to what anyway?
<strabes> BluesKaj: yeah, fglrx is decent for 3d
<Graham> Compiz Fusion.
<sam123> ah i thought you knew the solution to my sound mixing problem :(
<sam123> Kmix is now not displaying the pcm slider. Does anybody know how to restore it?
<BluesKaj> !language | gents pls
<ubotu> gents pls: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Graham> I have an ATI card, radeon 9800xt pro, runs fglrx, works with composite and runs compiz fusion
<sam123> i dont have a master volume slider
<strabes> Graham: using XGL?
<ubuntu_> sam123: right-click inside the Kmix window and select "Channels"
<Graham> Yup
<sam123> ati, fglrx and xgl runs composite slowly
<BluesKaj> sam123, in the terminal ' alsamixer '
<strabes> Graham: that's what I thought. XGL is slow & unstable compared to aiglx
<Graham> I don't know how to run compiz fusion on aiglx
<sam123> Ubuntu_ i did that and there isnt a master or pcm one there
<Graham> But on XGL it's sort of a "just works" thing
<strabes> Graham: in what way
<sam123> BluesKaj i still dont have a master or pcm channel maybe my config is wrong?
<Graham> As in I installed it, turned composite on, and it worked.
<BluesKaj> sam123, have you check sound system in system settings ?
<BluesKaj> err checked
<sam123> BluesKaj can you pastebin the default /etc/asound.conf file please because i once modified it and lost the backup
<Graham> Only issue is that it doesn't run my opengl apps properly and right clicking doesn't work.
<Graham> But it stilll looks awesome.
<crocodile> When I watch movies in VLC with compiz running, the picture is transparent.  This is really annoying... how do I fix it?
<Graham> I show it to all the bitches.
<Graham> They love it.
<sam123> BluesKaj sound system is off but im positive that thats not the problem since ive had it off for years
<Graham> Infact, I'm gona start it now, brb
<Xarros> Bonsoir
<Xarros> sorry
<sam123> crocodile i know the solution i fixed it myself earlier
<crocodile> good, can you tell me?
<sam123> crocodile you mean the compiz fusion right?
<crocodile> yes
<sam123> ok start the compizconfig settings manager
<sam123> click general options
<sam123> crocodile then opacity settings and remote unknown
<sam123> also try removing fullscreen if its there
<varaonaid> dr_willis: figured it out!!  some of the folders that i moved in there from an external hdd had had their permissions changes to root so i changed all of them to user and now it works!! thanks for your help :)
<dr_willis> varaonaid,  thats what chmod -R is all about. :)
<crocodile> sam123 - I don't see remote unknown
<dr_willis> :)
<K-Ryan> I'm having some serious trouble with my xorg.conf right now. I had it regenerated last time I was on here and now that I rebooted, about 3/5 of my monitor is actually used, and a whole 1/5 of that is just blank space.
<varaonaid> dr_willis: i'm not familiar with that one yet but obviously need to check it out!  again...thanks :)
<sam123> crocodile did you use the command 'ccsm'?
<dr_willis> sudo chown -R username.username  *      :) or similer..  chmod if the modes are wrong.
<K-Ryan> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crocodile> sam123 - I'm in the compiz config manager yeah, and in general -> opacity, but I don't see remote unknown..
<Graham> I need to restart x first... having issues/
<crocodile> I can see ((type=Unknown | more options | more options | more options |)  in the opacity windows settings
<sam123> remove unknown
<sam123> that may fix it
<crocodile> oh remove, duh. Silly typos :P
<sam123> sorry
<sam123> crocodile did it work then?
<sam123> !asound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crocodile> sam123 - that did it man thanks
<sam123> !asound.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asound.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sam123> crocodile np im glad to be useful for once :D could you pastebin your /etc/asound.conf for me please?
<wk> hello - does someone know the packet sources for the latest kde version in ubuntu dapper (6.06) ?
<BluesKaj> strange sam123 , can't locate that file
<BluesKaj> !.asoundrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asoundrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bretzel> Hi all -- Where the hell is KDevelop-3.4.1 ???? what's going wrong with this one ? cannot find it nowhere ???? ( 3,4,0 keeps crashing on my face )
<sam123> BluesKaj are you using alsa?
<sam123> BluesKaj i edited my asoundrc too
<sam123> /brb
<crocodile> sam123 - sorry mate I dont have an asound.conf
<kerb_> hi folks, just new comer.
<bretzel> Where is KDevelop-3.4.1???
<Silent_G> BluesKaj,  is it posible to downgrade Xorg to 7.1 on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dunno Silent_G ....gents ?
<Silent_G> gents?
<Silent_G> O_o
<BluesKaj> sam123,http://www.pcauthority.com.au/print.aspx?CIID=21424&SIID=10
<Silent_G> cause the ati driver for 7100 is only for xorg 7.1
<Silent_G> :|
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, maybe some one else here has done what you are asking
<Silent_G> hmm
<crocodile> how do I make VLC open movies in the same instance of VLC when it's running, instead of opening a new copy and playing 2 movies at once?
<Silent_G> some body know how to downgrade xorg to 7.1 please?
<SkorpKing> man aptitude. it might have a downgrade option for packages. not sure
<Silent_G> ok i will
<Luc_Aylesbury> pag, thank you so much!
<pag> Luc_Aylesbury, np :)
<Luc_Aylesbury> pag although right-click open with dolphin just opens dolphin just opens dolphin straight away
<Luc_Aylesbury> it doesn't give me the option of "Always use dolphin"
<Luc_Aylesbury> I try open with -> other
<Luc_Aylesbury> and put dolphin in the box
<pag> Luc_Aylesbury, yeah, I know... I just typed the instructions fast, without any checking on how good they in fact were
<pag> Luc_Aylesbury, so sorry about that.
<Luc_Aylesbury> pag, ah ok :)
<Luc_Aylesbury> pag, I hope that there is a workaround :D
<Luc_Aylesbury> pag I found the workaround
<pag> Luc_Aylesbury, if you'll open it with "open with other" and choose the dolpin (it's really better to choose than just to type) and tick the "remember application assosiation.." -box it'll work 100%
<Luc_Aylesbury> pag I found the true workaround :)
<Luc_Aylesbury> pag,  you must go to konqueror preferences
<pag> Luc_Aylesbury, yeah, that's another way :)
<Luc_Aylesbury> pag, and then change the applicaton preference order for inode / directory
<Luc_Aylesbury> pag, so dolphin is at the top
<Luc_Aylesbury> now all clicks on kdesktop will open dolphin so I'm very happy - thank you pag !
<eloque> sup people
<jhutchins_lt> It's also more likely that you'll get the "remember this association" checkbox if you right-click or shift- right-click on a local file than on a remote link.
<eloque> does anybody know of a program for kde similar to netlimiter in windows?
<jhutchins_lt> (WTF is "dolphin" anyway?)
<jhutchins_lt> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<eloque> i have a system monitor that is showing higher traffic than the progras that i am using are reporting
<jhutchins_lt> Luc_Aylesbury: You might also be able to set that in kde components under kcontrol.
<Luc_Aylesbury> jhutchins, thank you it is quite likely also :)
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: That's called overhead.
<Luc_Aylesbury> :)
<eloque> well its quite a bit of overhead
<eloque> :)
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: You'll need to delve into some console tools like netstat to figure it out.
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: Possibly also use a packet sniffer.
<eloque> i only have two programs that are using the net
<eloque> one is azureus the other is aMSN
<eloque> well and now xchat
<eloque> heh
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: Oh, bittorrent has LOTS of spurious traffic, and most clients only report the actual transfer rate.
<eloque> there is no graphical interface i can use to limit programs' traffic?
<eloque> ok
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: You might be interested in pidgin (formerly gaim) and kopete for msn.
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: I doubt it.
<eloque> wow
<eloque> i woulda thought there were dozens
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: It would be done on the kernel/iptables level, which is all textually controlled.
<pag> eloque, or kmess, if you want a KDE-app primarly focused on MSN
<eloque> as utility programs for linux usually come in the dozens
<eloque> hmm k
<pag> eloque, iirc. there's a way to limit azureus' traffic from inside the app itself
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: It usually requires sufficient knowledge of what you're doing that it tends to stay in the console realm.
<eloque> yea i have azureus limited
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: Most linux users aren't willing to blindly trust someone else's choices for such essential functions, thank goodness.
<eloque> at 8kbps
<eloque> jhutchins, good point
<eloque> us winkiddies on the otherharn
<eloque> hand
<eloque> we pass out trust by the kilp
<eloque> kilo
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: You're not quite getting this.  What azureus reports and limits by is not total traffic generated by the bittorrent process.  There's a lot of background function happening.
<gss6> does anyone know an easy way to use the mozilla rendering engine in konqueor?
<eloque> just have a nice website with aqua and green themes and a decent looking "ok" button and we press it
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: All you limit is the outbound file transfer bandwidth, not the handshaking, the slice tracking, the seeding, the tracker monitoring, etc.
<D_Cent> hi
<D_Cent> how can i play midi-files with kubuntu?
<eloque> i totally understood what he said jhutchins  thanks
<jhutchins_lt> D_Cent: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<eloque> and i get now what u mean by the overhead
<D_Cent> thanks
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: Sorry, I should have been clearer.
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: Good idea to read up on what all goes on during bittorent operation so you'll be able to spot actual potential problems and hacking.
<eloque> thanks a bunch
<jhutchins_lt> eloque: The background/overhead stuff is one of the things that different clients handle more or less efficiently, leading some to be "better" than others.
<eloque> and 4ill check otu the new gaim
<BluesKaj> gss6 , try konqueror configure / browser ID
<eloque> if only my webcam worked with linux i would be a permanent user
<eloque> but i gotta get a new cam before that happens
<gss6> not the browser ID..the actual rendering engine
<eloque> i found my BT downloads are so much better in linux
<eloque> windows has tooo much overhead
<sam123> BluesKaj thanks for the link its got some useful information
<gss6> BluesKaj: im converting from gnome and the only thing holding me back from full kde integration is i find khtml is kinda slow on many sites
<FireHazard17> he wants to use geckoon konqeror?
<FireHazard17> i just installed firefox
<eloque> ff > *
<gss6> well, i read theres a kpart for using gecko within konqueror
<gss6> but i cannot find very much info on it
<gss6> and it is pretty old new
<gss6> s
<gss6> let me stress im new to kde
<BluesKaj> gss6, whynot just use fireFox ?
<SkorpKing> does anyone know the vodacom settings to connect a 3G modem in South Africa? i'm so sick of my M$ box! google links help but not enough!
<FireHazard17> broadcom?
<gss6> BluesKaj: because 2 web browsers is overhead
<Shaezsche> how do i check how much free space is available on my hD?
<SkorpKing> df
<gss6> df -h
<SkorpKing> or mount :)
<FireHazard17> in kde4 the file browser will be seperate so you can unmerge konqeror and replace it with firefox
<gss6> lol, but im running 3.5 and dont plan on switching to 4 for at least a year after release most likely
<FireHazard17> why?
<FireHazard17> stability?
<BluesKaj> gss6, http://64.233.167.104/linux?q=cache:SrLZn_DJW_UJ:searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/searchEnterpriseLinux/downloads/tdlinux_ch02.pdf+gecko+within+konqueror&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&lr=lang_en|lang_fr
<gss6> BluesKaj: that isnt what im looking for
<visham> hi folks
<visham> nmap breaks down my net connection pls help
<K-Ryan> !restore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<visham> i type 'nmap -sS -T4 -O <host>' and after a few seconds my internet connecton breaks down
<andy_> hallo
<andy_> halloechen
* jhutchins_lt can't imagine having to use firefox for everything.  Bleh.
<jhutchins_lt> For me it's a last resort if a page won't work in konq.
<Squirrely_Wrath> Anyone have a suggestion on a good gnutella p2p application?
<jhutchins_lt> Squirrely_Wrath: pidgin or kopete?
<Ryaren> hi!
<Ryaren> How can I make a script to xrestart?
<jhutchins_lt> Squirrely_Wrath: Or is that p2p file stuff>
<jhutchins_lt> ?
<Squirrely_Wrath> p2p.  Kinda like limewire, but NOT limewire. lol
<roger> hi
<jhutchins_lt> !p2p | Squirrely_Wrath
<ubotu> Squirrely_Wrath: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Squirrely_Wrath> ah, thanks
<sam123> does anybody know where i can download a pcm encoded wav file so that i can test my alsa setup?
<Contrast> Greets, everyone
<fliker-09> greets to everyone
<Contrast> Any ideas why tab completion wouldn't be working for anything following "sudo"?
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: Has to do with the possible completing sequences.  Try doing the command first, then inserting sudo.
<sam123> I love tab completion its so useful :D
<varaonaid> hi, i'm trying to get the dell 355 bluetooth adapter to work and from what i've read i need to have the hci_usb module loaded but it isn't...i'm wondering where i get that and how i load it?
<t> Contrast: It's not supposed to really..
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: How about the emacs style command editing?
<jhutchins_lt> !find hci_usb
<Contrast> jhutchins_lt: Thanks for the reply, but I think it's something I've done, because I don't have that problem on 2/3 of my computers, and I never had it until recently on this one
<ubotu> Package/file hci_usb does not exist in feisty
<jhutchins_lt> !find hci_usb.so
<jhutchins_lt> !find hci_usb.o
<sam123> jhutchins_lt i havent got used to that yet
<ubotu> Package/file hci_usb.so does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> Package/file hci_usb.o does not exist in feisty
<BluesKaj> sam123, cd wav files are pcm
<sam123> BluesKaj thanks
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: Niether have I - and it's been a LOONG time.  I recently discovered how to switch it to vi-style, but I haven't put that in my bashrc yet.
<sam123> jhutchins_lt ive allways prefered nano to vi since vi needs alot of getting used to
<jhutchins_lt> I've used vi since I started using linux, so "used to" is accomplished.
<jhutchins_lt> Then again, I've used edlin.
<Contrast> OK, how about this: Tab-completion also isn't working for anything following "apt-get" :-\
<Contrast> (sans sudo)
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: Um, how would apt know what package you might be requesting?
<t> Contrast: It only works for the first word in the line - it assumes that is the only command.
<jhutchins_lt> or bash for that matter?
<t> Contrast: It will still work for completing file names.
<jhutchins_lt> t: It'll also work for files to be operated on by commands in most cases.
<Contrast> jhutchins_lt: It works on 2/3 of my computers, and it used to work on this one, I promise
<jhutchins_lt> Doesn't work for options.
<Contrast> Packages aren't options
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: Uh huh.  Pastebin an example if you think that's true.
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: They aren't files either, unless they're local.
<BluesKaj> I find autocompletion a PITA in most cases
<sam123> what package do i need for wav decoding?
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: bash can only complete things it knows about, which are commands and local files.
<gss6> tab completion works for me in every arguement of apt-get/aptitude
<Contrast> jhutchins_lt: What exact reason would I have to lie about that? One sec, I'll get on the laptop and pastebin it, unless, of course, you'll claim I just falsified it. :-\
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: decoding to what?
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: I think your recollection may be confused.  I don't think you're lying, but you're wrong.
<BluesKaj> sam123, do you have the amarok player ?
<sam123> BluesKaj yes
<sam123> jthutchins_lt decoding to something playable
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: rm -r ~/.xine
<Ryaren> How can I make a script to xrestart?
<BluesKaj> sam123, wav is a std cd audio codec , just click on a song
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: Look for wav2... or wavto... utilities specific to the format you want, or transcode with ffmpeg, mplayer, etc.
<jhutchins_lt> Ryaren: Perhaps you should explain what you're actually trying to do?
<Contrast> jhutchins_lt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29268
<sam123> for some reason only one of my cd drives could read my audio cd
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: Well, that's fairly wierd, unless those files are in your current directory.  Interesting.
<Contrast> jhutchins_lt: Honest to God, ever since I knew what tab-completion was, I've been able to do that
<jhutchins_lt> Very odd.  Doesn't work at all on my kubuntu.
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: I wonder where it gets the list of possible files from.
<Contrast> It makes sense to me - apt-get is just querying the list of packages, which is locally on the system
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: I mean, my system usually takes significant time to do a search and pattern match in apt.
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: Mine just beeps.
<Contrast> Same here (on this computer)
<Contrast> I can't even tab-complete "install from "apt-get i" (which I CAN do on the laptop)
<Contrast> *"install"*
<ubuntu_> tdrg
<ubuntu_> <??????????????????>
<Contrast> Looks like I'll be using "apt-get" a lot less. :-\
<BluesKaj> Contrast, try aptitude :)
<Contrast> Doesn't work for that either, BluesKaj - but thanks anyway. :-) (Have you been following along?)
<vzduch> I don't think you're faster searching for programs in Adept or Synaptic..
<BluesKaj> well, i'm just wondering why it's so important , Contrast
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> dunno why but the tab completion works in the konsole ok ... don't remeber activating the autocomplketions option anywhere
<Contrast> Because it's fast. I type "sudo apt-get install program-of-interest" - hit tab twice, then I have a list of all the packages whose names start with "program-of-interest"
<Contrast> BluesKaj: Did you see my pasted example? You're able to tab-complete like that?
<BluesKaj> apt-get i ?
<BluesKaj> yes it works
<Contrast> Hmm... jhutchins_lt said it's never worked for him. It always did for me until recently on this particular computer. :-\
<Contrast> Oh well
<BluesKaj> the pasetbin post...no it didn't work for me either , Contrast :(
<vzduch> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Contrast> Oh ok
<Contrast> Guess I should just count my blessings and move on. Heh
<animal> hi pls help me.. I have problem with guitsy Kubuntu.. can't install adept or synaptic
<SkorpKing> tabcompletion works for me!
<Contrast> animal: You might have better luck at #kubuntu+1, just so you know. Are you using Gutsy as your main OS?
<Ryaren> How can I restart X with a different config file? /etc/init.d/kdm restart -xorg.conf2
<MidMark> any help with a "ghost" disappearing cdrom after installation?
<MidMark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/124187
<Huey> i am trying to install kubuntu on a laptop without a working cd-rom drive. i have created a chrooted environment, and followed the steps described here:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot . If i follow this up with 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and point grub to boot off of that partition, will i have the equivalent kubuntu environment setup as if i had installed off of the cd?
<Contrast> SkorpKing: In the context we're talking about?
<Ryaren> Is that good?
<BluesKaj> Contrast, i hit the tab key twice and it completed a list of kw- apps
<animal> yes. I am use gutsy like main OS. I am apgrade it from 7.04.. :-( Now I think I am not right..
<animal> some thing wrong with apt..
<SkorpKing> Contrast: sudo aptitude install tab tab myprogram
<Contrast> BluesKaj: It does that here too, but that's not what was in the pastebin ;-)
<animal> contrast : Is only me have problem with apt?
<Contrast> animal: Gutsy is still Alpha, meaning you shouldn't really be using it for your main system. You know that, right?
<animal> contrast : I don't know it, but you says me..
<Contrast> ?
<animal> Contrast : totaly I need wait then problems with repositaries will solved. As I understand you..
<Contrast> SkorpKing: Any idea what might cause that to not work?
<Contrast> animal: No...
<SkorpKing> Contrast: no and can't check either. not on my linux box now. :-(
<iarwain> can anyone help me with a "busybox" error? (the "can't access tty" error)
<Contrast> animal: You should reinstall Feisty and use that as your main OS - and if you want to check out Gutsy's new features or help with testing, install it on a spare computer or as a dual-boot
<Contrast> SkorpKing: Thanks anyway
<saintm1777> hi all
<animal> Contrast : can I downgrade to Feisty? In my notebook Gutsy work good. I have only problems with reposataries...
<saintm1777> Its been a week of having Kubuntu on my laptop and desktop with only one incident
<Contrast> animal: Not sure. Like I said, try #kubuntu+1 - they'll be able to help you better over there. :-)
<saintm1777> yesterday KDE went nuts when I changed the resolution and graphic card config
<saintm1777> I had to wipe the installation and reinstall
<saintm1777> Pain
<Contrast> saintm1777: Is Kubuntu your first distro?
<saintm1777> I am sure if I knew some commands I could have restored things
<animal> contrast : thank you very much.. :-)
<Novell> or you could just have removed ~/.kde and all your KDE settings would have been gone
<MaTiAz> Hey, can a little messed up /etc/fstab affect the Windows setup on my PC at all?
<Contrast> animal: NP
<saintm1777> yes Contrast
<Novell> saintm1777: that was for you btw
<dale> Could anyone provide me with an link to an tutorials wich allows me the use flash in a 64bit browser
<dale> wrapper or somethink.
<saintm1777> thanks
<saintm1777> Novell
<Contrast> saintm1777: I broke my installation a good number of times when I was first starting out, lost count of how many times I reinstalled. Heh
<saintm1777> but I lost files I was working on and thought that during reinstall I could recover them
<saintm1777> crap
<Novell> I remember when I first tried to start X.. Took me a good 2 weeks, but that was before internet was common and the word broadband wasn't invented yet :P
<Contrast> saintm1777: A word of advice - If you have to reinstall again, when you're setting up the partitions, make a seperate partition mounted at /home - and don't reformat it the NEXT time you reinstall. All your files, preferences, etc. will be in tact
<saintm1777> Contrast:Thanks for that.
<saintm1777> I used mandrake (now Mandriva) once before and liked the disk partitioning tools
<Contrast> saintm1777: NP. I wish I'd known that when I was starting. Would've saved tons of grief. Whatever though, learned a lot the hard way. Heh
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: Um, actually, it does work for me.
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: I left off the "install" - after I auto-completed that, it works.
<X2B> question: My "strg + alt + F" keys for changing to terminals don't work. How can I fix this??
<saintm1777> Contrast:thanks again.  I am learning semi-hardway!
<saintm1777> what is xserver
<Contrast> jhutchins_lt: So "$ apt-get kwi" double-tab would list all packages that start with "kwi"?
<Contrast> !info X
<ubotu> Package x does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Contrast> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<saintm1777> kept geting this thing about restarting xserver to affect changes
<Contrast> saintm1777: Memorize this command - it'll come in handy when you break xorg.conf (the X config file) - "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - Knowing that would've saved me from a good half a dozen newb reinstalls. lol
<X2B> sry I meant ctrl....
<saintm1777> lol
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: Gotta be apt-get install kwi<tab>
<saintm1777> I just used superlatives and grunted!
<Contrast> jhutchins_lt: That doesn't work here. That's why I was asking about it in the first place. ;-)
<saintm1777> writing command in my little black book
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast: I guess we could compare our bash and apt versions.
<jhutchins_lt> dash is 0.5.3-5ubuntu2
<Contrast> jhutchins_lt: What's the quickest way for me to find those, aside from looking in the package manager?
<jhutchins_lt> apt is 0.6.46.4ubuntu
<jhutchins_lt> dpkg -l apt
<saintm1777> Just for peace of mind could someone tell me how to download and install a peice of software other than using Adept.
<Contrast> jhutchins_lt: Same versions
<vzduch> my apt is 0.6.46.4ubuntu10
<Contrast> saintm1777: What exactly are you wanting to install?
<saintm1777> I hae come across loads of games and apps but am terrified to install them or have tried and nothing worked
<saintm1777> I got this app, downloaded it, untarred it(whatever they call it) and then could do nothing
<jhutchins_lt> saintm1777: Shouldn't let non-functional software scare you.
<Contrast> saintm1777: You want to look for Debian packages (program-name.deb). Just download it, right-click on it in Konqueror -> Konqueror Package Menu -> Install package
<jhutchins_lt> !build | saintm1777
<ubotu> saintm1777: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jhutchins_lt> saintm1777: After all, you have backups, right?
<jhutchins_lt> saintm1777: Right?
<osh_> Is there a simple way to see what kio-slaves are installed? something like kio:/ in konqueror or similar?
<jhutchins_lt> saintm1777: You do have backups, don't you?
<saintm1777> right
<Contrast> lol jhutchins_lt
<saintm1777> not just yet
<saintm1777> but thanks for the reminder
<Contrast> jhutchins_lt: What do you use for backups?
<saintm1777> this !build command works on what types of files?
<saintm1777> What is Debian?
<Contrast> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<saintm1777> is it compiled software?
<hero> saintm1777: yes. http://www.debian.org or #debian
<vzduch> hero: ##debian
<hero> my mistake
<saintm1777> cool.
<hero> but it'll redirect you.
<saintm1777> thanks guys
<Contrast> saintm1777: Ubuntu uses the same package management system (determines how software's installed) as Debian
<Contrast> saintm1777: Check http://www.getdeb.net/ if you're not finding what you're looking for in Adept
<FroggyTheGreat> Graaugh
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know if it's possible to map the windows key to open kmenu?
<SlimeyPete> FroggyTheGreat: I tried to find a way but couldn't
<SlimeyPete> I think kde treats it purely as a meta-key
<FroggyTheGreat> I can't find any hooks to it.  Granted, I'm a neophyte.
<Ryaren> hi
<Contrast> saintm1777: Also, third-party repositories have some great stuff, although using them might add a bit of instability as some contain the latest, untested versions of some packages
<Contrast> !worksforme
<saintm1777> I will venture into installing tonight
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Contrast> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Contrast> whoops
<Ryaren> How can I restart the X with a different config file like xorg.conf2? What is the option what I have to use?
<rub3n> hola
<rub3n> buenas tardes
<FroggyTheGreat> Is there a keystroke binding at all to open kmenu?
<Contrast> Ryaren: I'm guessing you don't just want to copy xorg.conf to xorg.conf-backup and xorg.conf2 to xorg.conf, right?
<Contrast> FroggyTheGreat: Alt+F1
<Ryaren> no I want to create a script to the Desktop because I have two different config file! One for the games one for the movies :)
<Contrast> FroggyTheGreat: Check System Settings -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts for the whole list ;-)
<FroggyTheGreat> Thanks.  Pretty sure there wasn't a hook in there, but I'll look again.
<Ryaren> and I don't want to always type /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Contrast> Ryaren: I had a setup like that a while back, got to be a PITA though. But I just put the aforementioned actions into the scripts
<Ryaren> PITA?
<Ryaren> !pita
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pita - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Contrast> Ryaren: Although I had no success whatsoever with restarting KDM from a script, despite great efforts (pita = pain in the)
<vzduch> Ryaren: pain in the a***
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, there's no keyboard hook to the k-menu that I can find.
<Ryaren> I don't know the syntax How can I configure to reach different conf file with a command
<Contrast> FroggyTheGreat: One sec...
<Ryaren>  /etc/init.d/kdm -xorg.conf2 restart or what??
<Contrast> FroggyTheGreat: It's called the launch menu in there
<FroggyTheGreat> Contrast - thanks, I'll look again.
<Contrast> Ryaren: You might ask in #xorg - sorry, I don't know
<Ryaren> okay Thank you
<Contrast> Ryaren: Did you try it the way you'rer suggesting? I can't imagine that would break anything if it's wrong
<FroggyTheGreat> Hunh.  It won't let me define a shortcut using just the win key.
<Contrast> FroggyTheGreat: Yeah, you can't use modifier keys (alt, ctrl, shift, win) as actions by themselves
<FroggyTheGreat> ngk
<Contrast> FroggyTheGreat: There is an opton you can add to xorg.conf so you can define one of them as a different key and use it like a regular button - that's how Kubuntu was by default up until Feisty (I used the right Alt key to bring up the K Menu)
<Contrast> ngk?
<FroggyTheGreat> Hmm.
<andres1> hi, Im having some problrem when using Adept Manager... when i try to install something is giving me the following message
<andres1> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<FroggyTheGreat> Where would I find the xorg.conf?
<andres1> i try diferent packages but it always tells me the same thing
<Kr4t05> andres1: Pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Contrast> FroggyTheGreat: /etc/X11 - hang on one sec though...
<FroggyTheGreat> ok
<Kr4t05> andres1: You should go ahead a bring up a Konsole window, too.
<Contrast> FroggyTheGreat: Be very careful when editing that - setting something wrong can leave you stuck at the command line with no GUI (you can run this command from there to set things back to normal - "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg")
<Reggie> I can't compile anything in kdevelop, I get errors like in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29277/ and I have no idea what to do.
<andres1> Kr4t05: i got the /etc/a[t/spurces.list up
<andres1> and the console
<Kr4t05> Reggie: Install libx11-dev with apt or Adept
<Contrast> FroggyTheGreat: If you want to try what I was talking about, here's the line you'd add under the input device section for your keyboard in xorg.conf - Option          "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch"
<Kr4t05> andres1: Try using apt-get to install a package
<Contrast> brb
<andres1> ok
<Kr4t05> Then, also, pastebin what it returns.
<Reggie> Kr4t05: thanks, I'll install it as soon as I'll be able to access my linux box
<andres1> what u mean byu pastebin?
<Kr4t05> !paste > andres1
<Contrast83> FroggyTheGreat: I just set mine like that, works perfectly.
<Kr4t05> andres1: Did you get that?
<andres1> yeah
<Contrast83> FroggyTheGreat: You have to restart X for changes to that file to take effect though (log out, press Alt+E at the login screen - or click Restart X Server from the menu - and log back in)
<BluesKaj> !pastebin > BluesKaj
<andres1> let me do then
<Kr4t05> andres1: It works with apt-get?
<blizzzek> kmail is not decripting mails i receive. gnupg key is set, also the encryption module is active. what can i do?
<andres1> ok kr405: im doing the pastebin for the context of /etc/apt/sources.list which are at this location http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29279/
<andres1> haven try adt-get
<vzduch> andres1: you have a strange keyboard layout if you are able to confuse p with d ;)
<andres1> lol Sorry i just typed to fast :-P
<FroggyTheGreat> Let's see if this works...
<Kr4t05> andres1: Yeah... You have edgy and fiesty repos mixed.
<TeraDyne> vzduch: or the keyboard is flipped...
* TeraDyne is extremely happy.
<Contrast83> Does anyone know how flexible this option - lv3:ralt_switch - is? i.e., could I also do lv3:lwin_switch ?
<andres1> kr4t05 so what can i do to fix that
<Contrast83> andres1: Take out the lines in your sources.list that have "edgy" in them
<Kr4t05> andres1: What you need to do is this: Go to http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic and click everything applicable to your system. Then copy and paste the text your givin to the file you pastebin'd earlier (/etc/apt/sources.list). Make sure you save it. Then, from a console, run sudo apt-get update and upgrade as nessesary
<vzduch> andres1: depends on whether you have Edgy or Feisty installee
<vzduch> *installed
<Kr4t05> Contrast83: I can handle it. :P
<Contrast83> Kr4t05: Sorry, forgot how confusing it can get when two people are trying to help someone. :-)
<kooshi> hello, where can I see latest kde4 screenshots?
<andres1> all right thanks
<BluesKaj> or replace the "edgy" with "feisty" , if feisty is installed , but somehow i don't think it is
<Kr4t05> andres1: Glad I could help. :)
<Contrast83> Kr4t05: Nice link. Committing that to memory. Heh
<Kr4t05> andres1: Bear in mind, if you still have problems, you may need to reinstall from scratch. Mixing repos cross-version like that is a great way to completely fudge your system. ;)
<Contrast83> Kr4t05: Do you know anything about keyboard options in xorg.conf?
<Kr4t05> Contrast83: Not off the top of my head, but I thought I saw a howto on the forums not too long ago.
<Contrast83> Thanks, I'll have a look
<andres1> wow ok THAT doesnt sound good
<BluesKaj> andres1, what are you using Feisty or Edgy ?
<Contrast83> ubotu: Why doesn't Konqueror have a feature as primitive as Ctrl/Shift+Enter completion for URLS?
<andres1> BluesKaj: To be honest with you i really dont know
<rustalot> what program do I use for .flv's?
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast83: Um, how about just "Enter"?
<andres1> kr4t05: if im using  kubuntu what ubuntu realease im suding
<andres1> using*
<TeraDyne> andres1: depends. There's a new Kubuntu with every Ubuntu
<Contrast83> jhutchins_lt: I don't think you understand. Typing "ubuntu" and hitting Ctrl+Enter should go to http://www.ubuntu.com - doing what you're saying just does a local search for "ubuntu"
<TeraDyne> andres1: Kubuntu 7.04 is the same as Ubuntu 7.04, so whatever Kubuntu you're using is the version of Ubuntu you're using
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast83: But what if I want to go to ubuntu.net?
<kooshi> Firefox solved this problem admirably, you can use different shortcuts for different suffixes
<Contrast83> jhutchins_lt: In Firefox, you would type "ubuntu" and hit Shift+Enter
<jhutchins_lt> or ubuntu-hacking.net?
<andres1> oh ok   and that depents also on the edgy or festy
<Kr4t05> andres1: It makes no difference. The repos for Ubuntu work with Kubuntu. :)
<jhutchins_lt> I detest firefox.
<TeraDyne> andres1: correct
<Contrast83> jhutchins_lt: I don't get where you're going
<Kr4t05> andres1: Which did you originally install? Edgy, I'm assuming.
<kooshi> nothing wrong with using a good feature from a (supposedly) bad app
<jhutchins_lt> the feature list just keeps getting longer, the configuration is obscure as can be, and it still has bugs that are holdovers from Mosaic 1.x.
<andres1> Kr4to5 i cant rember im looking on the help menu to see if it tellsme
<andres1> kubuntu 7.04
<andres1> i guess is edgy
<BluesKaj> no it's feisty
<andres1> well it looks  its feisty
<andres1> yeah
<Ayabara> I formatted an external drive as hfs+ in kubuntu, but os x says "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer" when I turn it on. Any advice?
<frank__> he guys
<BluesKaj> wrong filesystem Ayabara ...kubuntu is ext2 or 3
<kwikksilver> Hello..I have a problem installing an encrypted filesystem with debian-installer...anyone who give a hand?
<andres1> OK i got the new source.list when i try to modified i t tells me i dont have accesme i dont have permition
<soc> hi, does someone know when there will be an updated repo with kde 4 alpha 2 at kubuntu.org?
<Ayabara> BluesKaj, forgot to mention that I did it because I have an Ubuntu laptop and a MacBook Pro
<kwikksilver> I first install a software RAID5, then create a LVM, then I would like to have the partitions in the LV to be encrypted.
<Ayabara> and need to use the drives on both computers
<K`zan> Hi Folks, I've screwed up X :-(.  I installed the binary drivers from nvidia and now when I boot, it doesn't come up in X.  I have to remove and reinstall the nvidia module and restart kdm to get up.  I tried installing nvidia-glx (didn't know about it) but that didn't change anything.  Some what I can fix this?  TMIA!
<BluesKaj> andres1, alt+f2 then type' kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list '
<kwikksilver> From the installation manual, this seems trivial, except I dont have the "Physical volume for encryption" option when I select "use as:"
<kwikksilver> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> K`zan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , then choose the vesa or nvidia generic driver , that will get X back and you can try again from there
<K`zan> BluesKaj: Will give that a shot, thank you Sir!
<kwikksilver> No one uses encrypted filesystem here? ;_;
<K`zan> I sure don't :-)
<BluesKaj> kwikksilver,we don't get many questions about encrypted volumes
<sam123> BluesKaj ive got alsa set up perfectly now however i still have one problem. Running amarok and guild wars under cedega at the same time makes both sounds cackly and slow
<kwikksilver> I see...
<andres1> may i ask why does the source.list gets change or mixes edgy with feisty
<kwikksilver> Well, I just find it a bit strange that the manual makes it seem so straight-forward and then the options dont even exist there for me...
<sam123> BluesKaj i think it may be because i havent chosen a CTL Device for cedega but i dont know what to put. Ive put swmix as my PCM Device.
<BluesKaj> sam123, sorry i'm not a gamer so i listen to one thing ata time
<MarcC> is there a way to make adept or synaptic adapt to bad spelling in searches? My brother frequently misspells words so he thinks the software he wants isn't available
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: Why would you want to run both amarok and a game at the same time?
<vzduch> MarcC: teach your brother to spell correctly :)
<sam123> jhutchins_lt so that i can listen to my music and the ingame sounds at the same time.
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: Since you're running under cedega, you've already got the load of the game multiplied by cedega, then you try to run amarok too, that's a lot of load.
<MarcC> vzduch: it's a mental disability, tbh
<Ayabara> can Ubuntu write to hfs drives?
<sam123> jhutchins_lt and compiz fusion too ;)
<K`zan> what is the command to run a kde app as root  kdesu?
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: I'd try running something lighter, like just xine or a cli player.
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: Do you smell something burning?
<sam123> jhutchins_lt nope
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: It's your wallet.
<BluesKaj> in konqueror K`zan , yes
<sam123> jhutchins_lt what should i choose as my CTL Device?
<sam123> jhutchins_lt what do you mean my wallets burning?
<Guilty_as_Sin> what is the pre-defined screen name in kubuntu?   Trying to set up synergy is all
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: No idea, I think that might be a cedega question.
<K`zan> BluesKaj: Thanks again !
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: Lots of CPU waste.
<Guilty_as_Sin> anyone?
<sam123> jhutchins_lt na my cpu load is about 0.5
<dale> What package can i install to play dvix?
<sam123> jhutchins_lt and dropping
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: Actually, it's more GPU load, but anyway.
<Guilty_as_Sin> isn't it ubuntu as well?
<jhutchins_lt> sam123: I would say that the game is not designed to play nicely with the linux sound system.
<sam123> jhutchins_lt yep definately gpu load
<dale> anyone?
<osh_> !kitchensync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kitchensync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !dvix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !divx
<osh_> !anything
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<BluesKaj> dale ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Ryaren> Sby know How can I switch TwinView mode? I just can play a game when TwinView is Disabled, but I can only watch movie if TwinView is enabled...
<osh_> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guilty_as_Sin> has anyonehere  ever used synergy b4?
<jhutchins_lt> !info synergy
<BluesKaj> dale VLC will play divx
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<BluesKaj> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guilty_as_Sin> just a quick questionyes
<K-Ryan> That's cool
* K-Ryan refers to synergy.
<BluesKaj> gotta get the spelling right for those codecs and bots :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> yes, it will be great..  just used the repos to install..  having a lil trouble setting up the server is all
<osh_> synergy is way cool. I've used it over 3 different os'es. Win/Irix/Linux. Works great. =)
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'm using quick synergy to set it up..  can't seem to get it to work (PEBKAC)
<blizzzek> how do i get a ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<blizzzek> ?
<bLooDz> blizzzek from home directry i hope ;p
<r00t_> whatdoes it mean if a users name is shadowed out on the user list in konversation
<vzduch> r00t_: away
<blizzzek> bLooDz: i would not ask if it is there
<K-Ryan> They're idle
<K-Ryan> Err, away
<bLooDz> blizzzek then sowwy i don't know :(
<jhutchins_lt> r00t_: /away <reason>
<jhutchins_lt> r00t_: like this
<Contrast83> Does anyone know where the default .directory file is kept, or if there's no such thing, what file determines what goes into every new .directory file?
<vzduch> to my knowledge, .directory files are for the icons in e.g. Konqueror
<Contrast83> vzduch: Well, they also determine whether to show hidden files, but they're actually specific to Konqueror? I didn't know that
<vzduch> Contrast83: no, they're not Konq-specific.. read again :)
<Contrast83> Oh, whoops. Heh, sorry
<Contrast83> vzduch: There has to be a default .directory somewhere that's getting copied everytime a new directory's created though, right? Either that, or it's hardcoded somewhere up the line?
<jhutchins_lt> They actually work in windows as well.
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast83: Usually there's only a .directory if some special property has been applied to the folder.
<Contrast83> Isn't it "thumbsdb" in Windows though?
<vzduch> Contrast83: you're assuming that you have a .directory file in every dir.. which is not the case; you can easily find that out
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast83: I haven't really used windows since NT4, but 95-nt4 respected .directory.
<Contrast83> vzduch: Just discovered that actually. Sorry
<vzduch> Windoze uses a file called desktop.ini to modify the icon and perhaps (I don't know) behaviour of directories
<jhutchins_lt> Which is actually a surprizingly smart approach, especially given how early it was adopted.
<Contrast83> I'm guessing .directory is an old Unix standard?
<jhutchins_lt> Contrast83: Not that I know of, it uses the same format as a DOS config file.
<Contrast83> Oh ok
<jhutchins_lt> Both the WIMP interface and the heirarchical filesystem are post-DOS ideas - or at least general adoption of them is.
<nuxil> Hi all.. can anyone answer me why there is no host.allow and host.deny ? and can i make them files and they will do there job? i am using feisty!
<jhutchins_lt> nuxil: Because most programs that are used these days have other methods of configuring those restrictions.
<jhutchins_lt> nuxil: I think they date back to rsh and/or ftp.
<jhutchins_lt> nuxil: But yes, you can create them and some programs will respect them.  What are you trying to configure?
<Contrast83> Is it possible to use "cp" to copy the source to multiple destinations?
<root__> how do i give a .run script execute permissions?
<Contrast83> root__: Open a terminal, chmod a+x /path/to/script
<Contrast83> root__: Or bring up its properties in Konqueror and check "Is executable" under the Permissions tab
<nuxil> jhutchins_lt basicly i want to bloc host..
<nuxil> but i got iptables doing it..
<nuxil> so i guess its unessesary
<manolo> hola
<moshea> hi all, is there a command-line where I can see the make/model of my HDDs ?
<SlimeyPete> hdparm might do it. Type "man hdparm" to see the manual.
<manolo> hola
<SlimeyPete> hullo.
<moshea> SlimeyPete: I'll try that, thanks
<moshea> SlimeyPete: hm, that's a bit involved .... basically I just need to figure if a HDD is in a RAID or not
<rodrigo> hello guys
<moshea> heh, how to reply to the prompt from mdadm (MDMA ? nah, silly joke) during the upgrade from Edgy to Feisty ?
<zombielion> i have a philips radio fw-C577  it connects to the pc via usb. my question is i dont see any linux drivers for it. and the windows drivers wont install it tells me to coonect it but it is already connected wine must not emulate everything it needs to look at. does anyone have this system or does anyone have any ideas
<SlimeyPete> you can't install drivers via wine, afaik. Wine doesn't work at such a low level.
<zombielion> is there anything i can do
<moshea> it offers "all" (as in "start all RAID drives") ...
<SlimeyPete> zombielion: not sure. Try googling to see if there are any open-source drivers available.
<moshea> but I read in a forum that if you reply "all" and you do NOT have a RAID array, your machine won't start up again
<jhutchins> zombielion: The problem is that if you were to install the windows drivers with wine, they'd be installed to wine, not to the linux system.
<jhutchins> zombielion: There are things like madwifi and ndiswrapper that work with some windows-only devices, but those are mostly for networking.
<jhutchins> zombielion: You'd need software to do whatever it is windows does with the thing anyway.
<zombielion> i didnt find anything and i dont have no idea what the operationg system does for the radio all i know is you connect the usb and it is like a big speaker. what software could i use
<K`zan> BluesKaj: What was the dpkg -reconfigure xorg thing again - it hung up and I can't recover the command :-(
<NickPresta> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, K`zan
<K`zan> NickPresta: Thank you Sir!
<NickPresta> =)
<jhutchins> zombielion: Well, it might appear as a sound device.  What does the system see when you connect it?
<jhutchins> zombielion: What does lsusb say?
<zombielion> it didnt do anything. i mean i didnt restart or nothing with it turned on but when i connected it with it turned onit didnt nothing winxp would have looked up the drivers and installed. i think that is how winxp looks at it as an audio device
<zombielion> how do i use isusb
<K`zan> Sigh, the reconfigure just hangs, time to wipe/reinstall again?
<NickPresta> K`zan, have you tried to manually configure your xorg.conf file?
<NickPresta> K`zan, what seems to be the problem?
<K`zan> NickPresta: No, but I saved the original, perhaps replacing the current one with that?
<zombielion> i am really knew i dont even know what do do with tar files i just try to find deb files so just to let you know
<jhutchins> zombielion: Lsusb (lowercase though) in console.
<NickPresta> K`zan, you could try replacing your original, yeah
<K`zan> NickPresta: Did, will see if that works and THEN try the nvidia-glx.  The nv driver is abysmally slow :-(.
<NickPresta> K`zan, oh, you're having trouble with nvidia drivers?
<NickPresta> V_V
<jhutchins> zombielion: There are hints it works with linux.
<jhutchins> zombielion: You can also look at /var/log/messages right after you plug it in, or dmesg
<zombielion> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000     Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000     Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0471:0110 Philips     Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:0230 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd     Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000       this is what it tells me
<zombielion> so it sees it
<zombielion> i think the chicony is my wireless keyboard
<zombielion> what am i looking for if i dmesg
<rodrigo> hi guys
<K`zan> NickPresta: Yes, I was.  I was not aware of the nvidia-glx in the repository and installed the one downloaded from Nvidia.  Had to remove and reinstall the nvidia module and restart kdm to get into X every time I booted.
<rodrigo> any one of you can tell how can I transfer files trough one disk that have kubuntu and other wich has windows I can't open the hard disk trough kubuntu
<jhutchins> zombielion: Well, there it is: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0471:0110 Philips
<zombielion> ok i dmesg it and it tells me some stuff i guess i mean i can see where it sees it but i dont know what it means something about USB HID v1.00 Device and some other things
<jhutchins> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zombielion> [ 1867.496000]  input: Philips UAC3553B as /class/input/input12
<zombielion> that is from the dmesg
<jhutchins> Interesting.
<jhutchins> zombielion: Looks like it's identified it as an input device.
<K`zan> NickPresta: Now that it is working again, I'll try installing the nvidia-glx package.
<rodrigo> channel list/
<jhutchins> zombielion: Which is counterintuitive, I would have thought output...
<zombielion> do you need to know everyhting that dmesg said about it. is there anything i can do
<jhutchins> zombielion: http://philips.com
<jhutchins> zombielion: 1-888-744-5477 in the U.S.
<zombielion> well it is an output I dont know it really doesnt like let the radio play on the pc from the radio so it should be output i dont know
<zombielion> They dont support linux
<jhutchins> zombielion: What about mac?
<zombielion> That is what i read on a thread the guy had mandrake tho but he said they dont support linux
<zombielion> i dont think so
<zombielion> i think 98 2000 and xp
<jhutchins> Every time somebody calls them and says "how do I get this to work with linux", we're one step closer to getting support.
<zombielion> well i will give it a try
<K`zan> NickPresta: Sigh, nvidia-glx didn't do it either - had to restore the original xorg.conf to get back :-(.  How does one install the nvidia propritary drivers and not have to go through all that to get X up every time?
<zombielion> well i called the guy said he didnt see anything but sounded like he didnt even know what linux was. he told me to look in the user manual but i doubt it has antyhing to say
<jhutchins> Well, there ya go, philips isn't known for quality customer support, but it was worth a shot and it should get logged.
<zombielion> is there not anything else i can do without being some master programer or somthing. linux sees it i know. and it knows it is philips surly there is somthing i can do
<jhutchins> zombielion: I dunno, I would expect that if you could get linux to see it as a sound device, that might work, but I'm not sure where you'd start.
<jhutchins> zombielion: Google.
<NickPresta> K`zan, I don't know what else to say. Which card do you have? For me, `sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx` worked just fine.
<vzduch> K`zan: what's the error msg when stopping X ('sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop') and restarting it by hand ('startx')?
<K`zan> NickPresta: Dunno, looks like something is hosed big time again, wipe/reinstall again :-(.  Had more problems with feisty than I have *ever* had with linux :-(.
<NickPresta> K`zan, I'm sure reinstallation isn't needed.
<brian__> can someone help me with mounting a slave during boot
<jhutchins> zombielion: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-218640.html
<zombielion> jhutchins: how should i google it the other guy that told me to google it i looked up fw-c577 open source drivers
<K`zan> vzduch: no errors, hangs on startup with the nvidia drivers requiring me to :  rmmod nvidia ; modprobe nvidia ; /etc/init.d/kdm restart.
<brian__> i have done everything in the wiki and nothing works
<brian__> I even ran a script that was said to work but it did not
<K`zan> NickPresta: I'd sure like to think so :-).  Been working on this for 3 days now and it works SLOWLY with the nv driver (count of 3-4 for the KMenu to come up with nv, instantaneous with the nvidia drivers).
<zander__> help me pls
<K`zan> I think I'll quit back to console and try the nvidia-glx one more time before I start over.
<zombielion> ok.... so what is that saying go to mandrake
<zander__> dont know but i installed edubuntu over my kubuntu
<NickPresta> !ask | zander__
<ubotu> zander__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brian__> whats up zander
<zander__> i want my kubuntu back
<brian__> during login choose the session
<zander__> what sesssion?
<zombielion> the last post said it worked in edgy is this a prog UAC3553B can i download it somewhere
<zander__> i want my kubuntu >.<
<brian__> it is in the lower right hand section
<brian__> of the screen
<brian__> you boot to a login screen right?
<zander__> yes
<zombielion> zander that sucks i didnt the same thing and didnt know what the hell to to this was just right after i fresh installed kubuntu so i just reinstalled
<brian__> on the bottom of the screen there are two bars one on the left and one on the right
<zander__> at the login?
<brian__> the one on the left is language and the one on the right is session
<zander__> should i go look?
<brian__> yes
<zander__> ok see ya
<brian__> what version of ubuntu are you using
<brian__> goodluck
<brian__> did that help you as well zombielion?
<Untrax-> Hi
<zander__> yes it work
<Untrax-> Guys
<zander__> didn saw that there are some other sessions^^
<Untrax-> How I Can Open Terminal Server?
<brian__> you can also install diff desktops and change them in session
<zombielion> brian__: i just did a fresh install i dint know what to do
<zander__> yes iam new so i need some help^^
<brian__> thats ok me too
<zombielion> how do i install tar files
<Untrax-> All Here
<Untrax-> Is Shit !
<jhutchins> !build | zombielion
<Untrax-> I Kidding
<ubotu> zombielion: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zander__> hey brian do you have icq or something
<Untrax-> !build | zombileion
<ubotu> zombileion: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zander__> i need some one like you^^
<zander__> iam realy fresh here
<K`zan> NickPresta: No luck :-(.  Either live with manually starting X with the nvidia drivers or suffer through the SLOW nv stuff or reinstall again.  nvidia-glx hangs at the reconfigure every time requiring you to kill the processes to get the term back.  Sigh.  Thanks for the help, appreciate your efforts.
<zombielion> thanx
<Untrax-> Tell Me
<zander__> i have kubuntu since yesterday
<brian__> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Untrax-> How I Can Change My Nick Color
<nuxil> big QUESTION? i am currently running superkaramba with three themes on the desktop, "amarok-stuff clock and a fortune thingy" however... when i go to the home dir of thise files. the dir is empty.: /home/nuxil/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba i tryed do a ls -la on the dir too.. but its shows up empty there to. are them files installed under another location?
<brian__> this will help install everything zombielion
<brian__> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<zombielion> thanx
<brian__> how long have you used linux zander?
<nicotin_e> media
<zander__> since yesterday xD
<jhutchins> nuxil: They may be installed system wide.
<brian__> you will enjoy it
<nicotin_e> isn't work.... sad..
<nuxil> jhutchins, but i installed thouse themes as a user
<zander__> iam fast in learning
<brian__> look into gdesklets
<zombielion> well i guess i will try and see what i can do with this radio that is stupid that philips is like that thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> nuxil: How did you install them?
<zander__> you see iam in the web xD
<brian__> nice tool
<nuxil> jhutchins, as this user using superkaramba
<nuxil> New stuff button :p
<brian__> no sorry no icq
<jhutchins> nuxil: try "locate <somthing>" where <somethng> is the theme name.
<nuxil> jhutchins, but the i dont know the name of the themes.. and the themes usaly have some weird name.. starting with a number
<brian__> hey zander look me up in kopete
<brian__> brnbock@aol.com
<nicotin_e> finally...... finished installation)))
<Untrax-> dasd
<nuxil> jhutchins, the weirdest thing is that superkaramba wount let me unistall them.. the is no uninstall button ther as it should be
<nicotin_e> Untrax-: connection test?))
* nicotin_e is listening to Final Warning by Altaria on Divinity [Amarok] 
<nicotin_e> wow..
<vzduch> ah, them lame scripts ;)
<nicotin_e> yeah... simple and pretty))
<brian__> you still there zander
<zander__> ehm now
<zander__> xd
<zander__> xD
<zander__> do you anything aelse like an instant managaer xD
<zander__> msn?
<brian__> look me up on kopete brnbock@aol.com
<nicotin_e> what a fine system.. this kubuntu...
<nicotin_e> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<zander__> ok will see
<brian__> do you have a messenger that you use?
<zander__> i have icq and msn xD
<zander__> brnbock@aol.com <-- for what?
<brian__> kopete
<zander__> using kopete fo msn and hmm i thin gaimp or so for icq
<brian__> it is in the K menu under internet
<vzduch> brian__: which protocol, that was the question
<bLiSS> hola
<vzduch> zander__: you can use Kopete for ICQ as well.. file transfer won't work there either :>
<brian__> zander what is you msn screen name or the email you use to login?
<rustalot> how do I show someone what kubuntu looks like without a live cd or my computer?
<zander__> mersad@wudu.de
<brian__> snapshot
<vzduch> rustalot: screenshots
<zander__> thats my login name
<zander__> brnbock@aol.com is that msn?
<Rumpa> rustalot: with screenshots
<brian__> mersad@wudu.de
<zander__> i added you in msn
<rustalot> vzduch, Rumpa: is there some site with lots of screenshots that other people took?
<nuxil> how can i extract a *skz file "superkaramba file"
<vzduch> rustalot: dunno
<rustalot> nuxil: start superkaramba & open it with superkaramba
<nicotin_e> sucks... nuxil: i'am not sure, that you really need to extract it...
<nicotin_e> nuxil: "sucks" is not for you)) sorry)
<nuxil> rustalot no not like that
<zander__> brian are you online?
<rustalot> nuxil: what are you trying to do?
<brian__> working on it having some trouble with my account
<nuxil> what do you think im trying to do?
<zander__> ok^^
* nicotin_e think's that nuxil is trying to get only ONE file, that he interested in)
<nuxil> indeed :p
<nicotin_e> a guess skz is simple tar.gz (or tbz) but only with special extension..
<Rumpa> rustalot: for starters check out http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=786&slide=4
<nicotin_e> nuxil: do you have Arc?
<nuxil> yes
<nicotin_e> nuxil: try to open *skz with Arc..
<nicotin_e> nuxil: or in Midnight commander..
<nuxil> alright
<nuxil> :)
* nicotin_e becomes crazy.. here is the moment of true.... start to assembly a new kernel..
<nicotin_e> did somebody try to recompile a kernel?
<vzduch> nicotin_e: long since.. I remember baking a 2.6.3 when most distros still shipped 2.4 kernels
<Rumpa> nicotin_e: a long time ago. Why do you need to compile a custom kernel?
<nicotin_e> vzduch: existing system (I have running) has 2.6.10 kernel.. I'm trying to "make menuconfig" and reseive an error..
<nicotin_e> error in kernel... funny things...))
<nuxil> nicotin_e, so if arc x gives me nothing valid.. that means its encrypted using the g parameter?
<nicotin_e> how it can be, i don't now...
<vzduch> nicotin_e: Breezy?
<nicotin_e> nuxil: have you already tried MC?
<Rumpa> nuxil: why are you trying to open *.skz?
<nicotin_e> vzduch: it says , that he is EDGY))
<vzduch> o0
<vzduch> if I'm not totally off, Edgy shipped w/ a 2.6.16
<nicotin_e> vzduch: some ukrainians say.. why are you looking? i have confused myself...
<nicotin_e> so I type "uname -a"
<feierfox> hi
<nicotin_e> and receive Linux komalie 2.6.10-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<feierfox> is our "guru" mark just visiting #ubuntu?
<vzduch> feierfox: what do you celebrate? :D
<nicotin_e> ...eeee... let it be.... if we have 2.6.10... than it have to be like this.. neertheless i don't have some extranew hardware..
<nicotin_e> but it's a little pity..
<vzduch> Linux zalle 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<nicotin_e> vzduch: were do you get this)) really, i want 2.6.20 toooo))
<nicotin_e> were = where
<TeraDyne> nicotin_e: You using Fiesty?
<feierfox> 6.20? ooold... 22 id up-to-date guys!!
<vzduch> nicotin_e: it's in Feisty
<feierfox> will 22 come in gutsy?
<TeraDyne> BTW > Linux rescuenet 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<vzduch> feierfox: we know.. you're free to build a pkg ;)
<nicotin_e> TeraDyne: no, i have edgy..
<TeraDyne> nicotin_e: You should upgrade to Fiesty
<nicotin_e> vzduch, TeraDyne: i will not be able to install new kernel, if i will not upgrade to fiesty fawn?
<vzduch> nicotin_e: what does a 'apt-cache showpkg linux-image-2.6.10-10-generic' show as to where it's from?
<K`zan> NickPresta: Found a solution!  Put the following into /etc/rc.local:  /sbin/rmmod nvidia ; /sbin/modprobe nvidia ; /etc/init.d/kdm restart - takes a bit longer to come up and the screens are briefly confusing, but it works!  Thanks again!
<nicotin_e> vzduch: i will check now...
<K`zan> NickPresta: Comming straight up the Xorg log reports no screens (same xorg.conf as with nv with the exception of nvidia rather than nv).  No idea, but this kluge works :-).
<nicotin_e> vzduch: and as we expect... W: Unable to locate package linux-image-2.6.10-10-generic..
<vzduch> nicotin_e: then your 'uname -a' is lying
<nicotin_e> but he offers linux image version 2.6.17..
<vzduch> could it be that you upgraded from Breezy to Edgy or something?
<nicotin_e> vzduch: i should give anything to man, that will explain me what the hell is that..
<nicotin_e> aa.... we have 1:03 AM.... time to rest..
<nicotin_e> by to everyone..
<vzduch> @now berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: July 10 2007, 00:04:02 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 16 hours 55 minutes
<feierfox> fine... my firefox crashed ;/
<zander__> bb ppls
#kubuntu 2007-07-10
<ninHer> hi all
<Rumpa> hi
<feierfox> hi ho
<yahou> hello, I seem to have a problem with 3D acceleration under feisty (Radeon 9550, the default "Restricted driver" properly installed); how can I check configuration and what to look for there? Anybody, please?
<Rumpa> what kind of problem?
<yahou> well, it doesn't work under Cedega 6.0 - the test fails
<feierfox> does work Cedega for real?
<yahou> but I think it works in general since TuxRacer works properly (at least I think so)
<feierfox> i tried it some times ago... ;/
<Rumpa> I have never used Cedega so I couldn't tell what's wrong if it failed in a test
<yahou> ok, but my question is: how do I check the configuration and what to look for there in connection with full 3D Acceleration
<Rumpa> yahou: Chech with gedit that you have 'Driver "fglrx"' in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the Device section
<yahou> glxinfo | grep render
<yahou> direct rendering: Yes
<yahou>     GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
<yahou> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9550/X1050 Series
<yahou> seems so...
<Rumpa> it seems to work, maybe the problem is in cedega
<eagles0513875> dude take a look at cross over
<Rumpa> or wine
<eagles0513875> u have to pay for it like u do cedega but it seems to bee soooooo much better
<BluesKaj> yahou, try fgl_glxgears in the terminal
<yahou> 300-500 FPS
<yahou> even more
<yahou> so, this one wouldn't work if I didn't have FULL OpenGL support, would it?
<BluesKaj> 6 sided spinning cube with 3 spinning gears on each face
<BluesKaj> ?
<yahou> yep
<yahou> exactly
<BluesKaj> ok, you hav DRI and 3D
<yahou> btw can a cube have any other number of sides? ;>
<BluesKaj> nope a cube is always 6 sides
<Rumpa> I'm out of ideas. Maybe it's time for me to go to sleep. See ya!
<yahou> oh, I see... ;] 
<Rumpa> :D
<yahou> thanks anyway, bye!
<BluesKaj> otherwise it would be called by another geometric name
<eagles0513875> blues may i pm ya dude
<yahou> yep, just being sarcastic or... whatever... I'm tired too
<NickPresta> that's strange. I just ran glxgears and resized it to about 1000x1000 and it switched around my twinview configuration and crashed X. weird...
<yahou> wait a minute - "blueskaj"? czy przypadkiem nie mowimy tym samym jezorem? ;)
<BluesKaj> yahou, sorry ...
<BluesKaj> don't speak the laguage
<eagles0513875> what language is it anyway lol
<eagles0513875> no offense
<rustalot> What kind of destop search is ther efor kubuntu.. I've boon using google desktop, but I'd like something that 'fits in' with KDE
<NickPresta> rustalot, perhaps beagle?
<TeraDyne> !info kerry
<ubotu> kerry: a KDE frontend for the Beagle desktop search daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 291 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<yahou> oh, sorry, your nick doesn't seem to be understandable in english
<yahou> I mean the SKAJ    part
<BluesKaj> Blues is for the fact that i play drums in a blues/rock band , Kaj is my given name (Swedish in origin BTW) :)
<TeraDyne> rustalot: I suggest "kerry", which is a KDE frontend to Beagle
<BluesKaj> But i live in Canada and speak mostly english :)
<rustalot> cool. Will it then pick up the indexing that was done using the GNOME frontend?
<TeraDyne> rustalot: I dunno. I haven't used GNOME since Breezy, so...
<rustalot> kde is cooler. 'specially with the whole integration thing
<clouder> Hi
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<TeraDyne> rustalot: I personally perfer KDE because of the level of customization.
<BluesKaj> lotsa ppl migrating from gnome to kde
<clouder> because of plasma screens popping up
<clouder> Plasma app not plasma screen monitors
<clouder> Thats why I giving it a whirl anyways
<BluesKaj> plasma app ?
<clouder> I mean KDE4
<rustalot> it would be cool if you could have tabbed terminal embedded into konqueror
<BluesKaj> oh that ...it's not ready for prime time
<rustalot> or better yet have one meta application that had everything embedded as a KPart
<angasule> !webcam
<clouder> Ive run into a problem though.  I had been trying to get my dualies to work using the monitor & display settings.  Finally I looked in the xorg.conf and turned mergefb off and left xinerama on (it had both for some reason).  Now the display looks fine dualies working, but the Monitor and Display Settings sections crashes when I try to go to it
<clouder> and Power Management crashes when I start KDE
<clouder> any ideas or insight?
<angasule> I can't receive webcam in kopete, anyone knows why
<angasule> ?
<clouder> angasule: can you use it in anything else?
<angasule> clouder: /receive/
<clouder> woops sorry
<angasule> so... I guess nobody knows?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<clouder> the backtrace give me a lot of lines of no debugging symbols found and near the end has something like this #6  0xb6a2d454 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2
<TeraDyne> Wow, did they accideny kill some of the servers or something? I haven't seen that sevre of a netsplit in a while
<TeraDyne> accidently*
<BluesKaj> angasule, that's pretty general question ..can you get any video at all on kopete?
<PSPJunkie> And this is done in the installer?
<TeraDyne> O_o; Wow. Netsplit... More like net destruction...
<angasule> BluesKaj: how would I get video on kopete?
<BluesKaj> if you have a tvtuner card, angasule
<angasule> BluesKaj: I don't
<BluesKaj> or other video input
<angasule> BluesKaj: like...?
<PSPJunkie> Or do I have to create these 3 partitions myself, as I really don't want to
<TeraDyne> Net asplode...
<zorglu_> !info flv gutsy
<PSPJunkie> Aye, busy channel, huh?
<TeraDyne> zorglu_: I think the bot got caught up in the netsplit.
<zorglu_> ah ok :)
<TeraDyne> PSPJunkie: No, freenode just exploded and split.
<BluesKaj> DOS attacks ?
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: I'm starting to wonder...
<vzduch> BluesKaj: no, Windows attacks :D
<TeraDyne> XD
<BluesKaj> hehe
<vzduch> PSPJunkie: I never used the automatic functions, I prefer doing it all myself
<BluesKaj> gonna add some other freenode servers, just in case this keeps up
<vzduch> so I can't say whether it will suggest creating a separate /home
<PSPJunkie> I don't have my osx install disks on me, and i was told that partitioning the disk while running osx will cause it to erase all of the data
<clouder> Anyone know why System Settings would crash when trying to get to Monitor and Display settings after changing 2 lines of MergeFB from on to off?
<yahou> holy crap! a pubic hair in my bathtub has just formed a Debian logo O_o
<clouder> take a picture and put it as your desktop
<PSPJunkie> Not surprising :P
<yahou> that's probably where they got the design
<sweettooth> Hi there, has anyone experienced slow loading experience with firefox in kubuntu(feisty)?
<sweettooth> its like when you clicked firefox, it loaded the browser and another window in the taskbar saying loading firefox
<TeraDyne> sweettooth: Yes, but, then again, firefox is always slow for me.
<sweettooth> TeraDyne, heh, have you got any problems using firefox?
<BluesKaj> a lot of ppl are complaining about FF these days ...guess it's the purist influence at work :)
<TeraDyne> sweettooth: Not any more. I use Konqueror and SeaMonkey now.
<sweettooth> lol
<PSPJunkie> Overall, I CAN install only using the installer and still dual-boot with os x, correct?
<sweettooth> well i do like firefox as a fact, however, it seem to take up quite a bit resource and loading slowly
<BluesKaj> seamonkey is just mozilla /netscape in strange clothing :)
<TeraDyne> sweettooth: It's done that for me since 1.0.7
<PSPJunkie> java is slow in general
<sweettooth> konqueror does not render some text properly for me unfortunately, as i browse the net more than just english sites
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: No, it a continuation of Mozilla, since Moz corp dumped it like it was trash.
<BluesKaj> konqueror is a nice browser...supposedly the safest available
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: No, that's probably Lynx, or some other older terminal browser.
<zombielion> jthutchins: I was wondering if hot plugging would work or if the libhid would work i remember now when i had it connected in linux it said human interface device i am almost positive it can work in linux i just dont know where to start
<sweettooth> PSPJunkie, Java? hmm, its been slow since the day i was programming it in, heh
<sweettooth> prefer python mostly nowadays
<PSPJunkie> I like c :)
<BluesKaj> been reading about testing on konq and it's been able to resist phishing and pharming attacks better than any other
<eagles0513875> night blues
<PSPJunkie> I'm mostly over at the PSP homebrew scene though
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, sleep well
<sweettooth> BluesKaj, that's true, it even seems to block ads better
<zombielion> i dont know what to do
<PSPJunkie> I just want to be safe in keeping both OS's without losing data. Anyone dual-boot here?
<sweettooth> PSPJunkie, i have dual boot
<sweettooth> what do you mean by safe? usually its pretty safe, at least for me, heh
<PSPJunkie> What OS's?
<PSPJunkie> I don't want to lose anything in the process
<sweettooth> M$ and Kubuntu
<nonni> me to Kubuntu rocks
<sweettooth> so far it does!! ^^
<nonni> so far ?
<sweettooth> cos i havent moved to kubuntu long enough
<sweettooth> used to be a fan of SuSE
<PSPJunkie> Well, I'll boot up in the installer disc and see what it says
<PSPJunkie> lemme get on irc one the windows first
<sweettooth> Good luck and have fun mate
<zombielion> i like how kubuntu looks like MS kinda. Ubuntu to me looks like mac and i have never really used mac
<sweettooth> does it?
<PSPJunkie> Mac is my main os, and I like it a lot
<PSPJunkie> But KDE is sexier :D
<sweettooth> i've tried using Mac in uni, it took me half an hour only to find a terminal, guess i was a complete nooob in it haha
<PSPJunkie> lol
<zombielion> and i most definatly like that you can have the live cda nd it takes like a total of 10 minutes to install and not a decade like ms. shit by the time you get one ms os installed they have already comeout with another. lol jk
<PSPJunkie> I hate ms... :/
<BluesKaj> PSPJunkie, no need to hate it , just don't use it :)
<PSPJunkie> lol
<BluesKaj> don't waste your emotional energy :)
<sweettooth> i think M$ and Linux are actually coming to the center point, M$ focuses on easy using, and now bit more on security, and linux the other way round
<zombielion> i think all this new vista shit is just that shit. you have to buy new hardware and everythin gtha tis just fucking stupid. all this vista compatible crap it like that y2k compatible shit and if it isnt you had to get a new one how gay
<PSPJunkie> lol
<PSPJunkie> that's me
<PriceChild> !ohmy | zombielion
<ubotu> zombielion: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sweettooth> i dare not to use vista
<PSPJunkie> starting up from installer
<PSPJunkie> bye
<PSPJunkie_Winblo> lol
<PSPJunkie_Winblo> still here
<BluesKaj> MS bashing accomplishes nothing , useless energy spent
<NickPresta> zombielion, your rant is unfounded on logic. No one is forcing you to get Vista unless you want to play the newest games made for DX10/Vista. In which case, you're no better off with a Console or Handheld. ;)
<clouder> If anyone has time to look at this and give me a shout back, Id appreciate it. http://rafb.net/p/DzShzs91.html
<NickPresta> of unfounded logic**
<sweettooth> just a silly q, wonder if konqueror and firefox using same text set? cos some encoding is messed up in konqueror, while i can browse perfectly in firefox
<NickPresta> sweettooth, in Konqueror, go to Settings > Configure and then head to the Font section. You can compare there. Firefox uses iso-8859-1 encoding by default. Konqueror may be using utf-8 by default.
<acemo> wich file can i choose my default Java Virtual Machine?
<PSPJunkie_Win> argh, I booted up the installer, but i can't move in teh menu
<PSPJunkie_Win> i don't think the keyboard is working at all
<NickPresta> clouder, the error may be caused from the three inputdevices in your xorg.conf (eraser, cursor and stylus). You should be able to remove those without any problems. That may solve your problem.
<NickPresta> clouder, unless of course, you have a tablet PC.
<clouder> NickPresta: so your saying I should remove those 3 wacom entries?
<jtmoney> i have my mp3s sorted in directories with lots of unwanted JPGs in those directories as well... how can i recursively delete those files? rm -r *.jpg doesn't work since it's not a directory
<NickPresta> clouder, you could try it, yeah
<clouder> alright, Ill give it a shot.  Thanks
<sweettooth> NickPresta, I have tried to set the encoding in Konqueror. The encoding im trying to use is Big5(Traditional Chinese) Meanwhile, it worked perfectly in firefox, it didn't work quite well in konqueror (with encoding specified)
<PSPJunkie_Win> Anyone redirect me to a installing tut?
<sweettooth> is there anyway to use the encoding that firefox is using?
<NickPresta> sweettooth, hmm. I don't have any experience with chinese texts so I can't help much.Sorry
<sweettooth> PSPJunkie_Win, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty have a look, it has been useful for me
<sweettooth> NickPresta, np, thx for helping, do you know where could i go for help with encoding issues in konqueror by any chance?
<Dragnslcr> So I saw a Samsung color laser printer (think it was the 510N) for $160 after rebates. Think I should jump on that?
<PSPJunkie_Win> sweettooth, I'm stuck in the installer menu. That guide is post install
<sweettooth> oh installing as in installing os, my bad
<PSPJunkie_Win> yeah, doesn't look as my keyboard works at all
<PSPJunkie_Win> since it is a laptop
<sweettooth> does it not? i installed it on my laptop and it worked straight from the box
<PSPJunkie_Win> yea, no buttons works
<sweettooth> PSPJunkie_Win, see if this helps.. https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<PSPJunkie_Win> I can try plugging in a wireless usb keyboard
<sweettooth> that's weird
<sweettooth> but did the keyboard work at all when you were in the live CD mode?
<PSPJunkie_Win> ? I booted up my mac holding c and it went straight to the installation menu
<PSPJunkie_Win> this wireless keyboard works though
<sweettooth> PSPJunkie_Win, good..mac... unfortunately i don't have any mac installing kubuntu experience, sorry couldn't be of much help
<ksz2005_> ok
<ksz2005_> suod
<PSPJunkie_Win> np
<PSPJunkie_Win> I got the PC Intel x86 alternate installer from http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/feisty/ Does that look right?
<Admiral_Chicago> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<scotty> How do you whitelist a site on Konq's adblock?
<dumnut> hi, i downloaded kubuntu ver 6 and burned iso onto disk, then i installed disk on another computer and clicked on iso program, peazip opened to a series of files, i clicked on start.exe and nothing happened, what shoulkd i have done?
<ardchoille> dumnut: Linux doesn't use .exe files.
<ardchoille> dumnut: And the latest kubuntu is 7.04
<dumnut> this computer is win2000 that i want to convert to linux, ok i'll download 7.04
<ardchoille> !dual-boot
<scotty> Okay, question. I click on Adept Manager, and it starts the loading process in the taskbar, but Adept doesn't launch.
<scotty> What's wrong?
<ardchoille> Oh great, we bored the bot to sleep
<ardchoille> !fixadept
<scotty> ardchoille: Okay, I figured that was the problem. I know the command, so no bot needed. Thanks, though
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ardchoille> dumnut: There are two ways you can do this. You can dual boot Linux and windows, or you can wipe the hard drive and install ubuntu as your only os. Either way, it's always good advice to back up your personal files.
<ardchoille> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<BluesKaj> interesting to browse on MS sites with konq ...it's kinda funny
<scotty> Heh
<clouder> NickPresta: I took out those wacoms, and the devices errors went away, but displayconfig still crashes, just without shouting about bad inputs.
<BluesKaj> clouder , i noticed you're using 'ati" drivers rather than 'fglrx' ...just curious , why ?
<clouder> no reason
<clouder> :X
<zb-user01> can somebody help me?
<clouder> would things have a chance of acting nicer if I use fglrx?
<zb-user01> i need to edit '/boot/grub/menu.lst' but i do'nt know how to do it
<ace_suares> zb-user01: howdy
<ace_suares> zb-user01: use an editor
<ace_suares> !editor
<BluesKaj> I thought that the fglrx driver might provide more flexiblity than the generixc ati
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<zb-user01> i've used vi
<zb-user01> but it doesn't work
<clouder> BluesKaj: alright, I'll give it a shot
<ace_suares> if you are in kubuntu, please make yourself happy and use Kate.
<ardchoille> zb-user01: To start with, open a terminal and run:  sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<ace_suares> You need to be root tough, for that particulat file
<ace_suares> ardchoille: okay, take over :-) and it's really good that you make a backup befor you edit that file!
<ace_suares> anyway I came here for some other reason: those constant OO crashes.
<ace_suares> Anyone else experiencing them ?
<ace_suares> see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/117480
<zb-user01> i don't know how to be root :S installation never ask me to set a password for it :S
<ardchoille> !sudo | zb-user01
<ubotu> zb-user01: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> zb-user01: You should read that before going any further.
<zb-user01> ahh ok
<zb-user01> i know that
<zb-user01> i've got the copy of the file, now what?
<ardchoille> You need to start up a text editor in sudo mode, then load that file and edit it.
<zb-user01> i tried 'vi' but i think it didn't work
<ardchoille> sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zb-user01> or maybe i don't understand how to use ir correctly
<clouder> zb-user01: vi has a steep learning curve, try nano
<zb-user01> wow! i think nano worked :D
<zb-user01> to change the default OS seleceted is the line: chainloader, right?
<epimeth> ahoy!
<epimeth> !ahoy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ahoy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> anybody home?
<singinmatt13> i guess i'm here.  why
<epimeth> dunno... kinda bored
<epimeth> and considering its 4 am, nobody is on the ubuntu-il channel
<zb-user01> i've get it!!! thanks :)
<Kprofthreat> No you don't.
<Kprofthreat> =P
<zb-user01> xD
<zb-user01> other thing...
<zb-user01> do somebody knows how to install gaim, or... now pidgin ?
<epimeth> zb-user01: why gaim? whats wrong with kopete?
<zb-user01> it is not working quickly :(
<schpenke_> epimeth: And you cannot block users which is why I switched back to GAIM.
<epimeth> mmm
<epimeth> didn't realize that
<epimeth> I'm just not one to block users  :-)\
<MarcC> I see a message about sda5 every time I shut down - is there a way to view the problem in a startup log somewhere without turning my machine off?
<singinmatt13> zb-user01, get the .deb from getdeb.net
<MarcC> I think the message occurs at startup but I can only see it when I shut down
<zb-user01> i've got it... i've tried many thigs, but always is a problem
<zb-user01> some librarys i think
<epimeth> MarcC: dmesg
<epimeth> MarcC: it shows you all the startup messages
<julien> hey someone here who could help me?
<zb-user01> but if i try 'apt-get' it says that is not allow or something
<epimeth> !ask | julien
<ubotu> julien: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<julien> :D
<julien> well, i just installed ati-driver via "envy" and then beryl
<julien> but it doesn't work somehow...
<singinmatt13> yeah, there're some weird dependencies.
<singinmatt13> zb-user01, try installing it once then do sudo apt-get -f install in konsole
<MarcC> how do I grep for "sda5" in /var/log/messages?
<zb-user01> i thick i tried too xD
<zb-user01> think*
<epimeth> grep sda5 /var/log/messages
<epimeth> nice and simple, eh MarcC
<epimeth> ?
<epimeth> :-)
<singinmatt13> zb-user01: did you sudo?
<epimeth> julien: what doesn't work?
<julien> if i type glxinfo its getting me an error-message >_>
<zb-user01> yeah
<julien> i cant even set beryl as windowmanager
<epimeth> julien: ahhh... sorry amigo, but I'm not experienced enough with graphics to be able to help... stick around, someone will probably be able to help you. also, try #ubuntu-graphics (I think...)
<singinmatt13> and have you closed adept, apt, dpkg and all such programs?
<julien> oh thnx
<epimeth> julien: nope... thats not the channel
<julien> oh
<epimeth> julien: I'll try to remember and let you know
<zb-user01> well, somehow it is working now
<julien> ^^ do so :)
<CrunchyFerrett> Sweet! WiFi access at the laundrymat
<singinmatt13> zb-user01: good
<zb-user01> i think some time ago (when i tried) the server were down :s
<zb-user01> well i don't know to mucho about it, i just think xD
<singinmatt13> julien, what's envy
<julien> its for installing driver
<julien> ati and nvidia
<epimeth> singinmatt13: its an absolete nvidia driver
<julien> its easier than normal install way
<epimeth> singinmatt13: eNVy :-)
<epimeth> singinmatt13: or 'en' 'vee' :=_
<singinmatt13> nice
<julien> i don think nvidia is THAT great :D
<julien> i have made good experiences with ati^^
<singinmatt13> last time I tried to install ati/beryl i had to reinstall because python screwed me over and removed everything that depended on it
<julien> lol
<julien> ehm do i have python etc with feisty fawn?!
<julien> mebbe beryl doesn work because of missing basic-apps
<zb-user01> now i'd like to install mozilla firefox (or now iceweasel i think), can somebody tell me how to do it?
<julien> ehm you go to mozilla.org
<zb-user01> or well, more specific, how to know wich pakages can i get by apt-get?
<tucci> can someone help me make compiz fusion on by default? It worked after I installed it but now I can't turn it back on
<julien> you know how to configure compiz\beryl?! cooool^^
<zb-user01> beryl... i installed it once in ubuntu
<Kprofthreat> Speaking of Beryl...
<Kprofthreat> Compiz Fusion actually.
<zb-user01> but i can't to see the 3d cube xD
<Kprofthreat> I'm trying to create a session for it so it will start up in said session. Kubuntu btw. How would I go about that?
<julien> try with: lns -s /"directory of compiz" -/ .kde/Autostart/compiz
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to get googletalk voice calls?
<zb-user01> well, i couldn't (sorry, my english is not too good)
<Kprofthreat> That directed to me?
<julien> well i've got beryl, but doeasn work
<Dragnslcr> Kprofthreat- you mean have Compiz start when you login?
<julien> no for tucci
<Kprofthreat> Dragnslcr: Si, senor.
<Dragnslcr> Kprofthreat- try something like this in a shell script: /usr/bin/compiz.real --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints --sm-disable --replace ccp &
<julien> hm...why doesn my driver work....damnit!
<tucci> julien: thanks anyway
<Kprofthreat> Mmkay.
<julien> was me a pleasure :D
<Kprofthreat> You were a pleasure???
<julien> :)
<julien> no >_>
<julien> you read to much between the lines
<zb-user01> how to know wich pakages can i get by apt-get? or how to see the list available, or something like that??
<juhorner25> Hi, I just turned on my pc and my screen resolution is 640x480, what happened?
<Dragnslcr> zb-user01- open Adept and look
<juhorner25> If anybody can help please let me know
<scotty_> juhorner25: Did you update anything before you restarted your computer?
<juhorner25> No, I didn't do any updates
<juhorner25> I did download Open Area
<juhorner25> The game
<zb-user01> Adept is the interface to install programs, rigth?
<singinmatt13> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<julien> yesch
<scotty_> zb-user01: It's a package manager, yes
<zb-user01> ahh ok :)
<scotty_> juhorner25: Either way, System Settings > Monitor & Display and you can adjust your resolution.
<ardchoille> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 116 kB
<juhorner25> It will not let me
<julien> in opensuse it was sax2 :-)
<juhorner25> I tried that
<juhorner25> The max is 640*480 now
<scotty> juhorner25: Did you try going into administrator mode first?
<scotty> Ah
<juhorner25> Yeah
<juhorner25> but it still has my video card set right under hardware
<singinmatt13> i prefer it
<singinmatt13> wow........that was a bit late
<julien> could it be, that my ati-driver don work because i installed kubuntu via wubi?!
<SmurfSlayer> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com still down?
<julien> smurfslayer <-----dunno...ask the owners ;-)
<WaxyFres1> hi when i hold mouse over my battery icon it shows my 2 processors are running at 800mhz why arnt they running at there full speed?
<singinmatt13> WaxyFres1, because you don't need them to right now.  Plus that thing is not correct sometimes
<CrunchyFerrett> WaxyFres1: CPU scaling. You can change it by right clicking the battery and selecting "Performance"
<SmurfSlayer> This command : sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  yields this : 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  and nothing ever happens... It's been this way since yesterday...  It times out after awhile...
<julien> good nite evry1....I'm goin to sleep
<CrunchyFerrett> 1.0.0.0?
<SmurfSlayer> Is there any other way to get java installed  for my Firefox?
<CrunchyFerrett> Is that what your systems thinks is the IP for us.ubuntu.blah
<omega_point> Hi... I have a little doubt: When I'm not using Beryl, I can get the task bar to only show the applications that are running on a certain desktop, but when I switch Beryl on, the task bar show every application on every desktop... any way around this?
<SmurfSlayer> Apparently...  But if I ping the name it resolves...
<CrunchyFerrett> check your sources.list
<SmurfSlayer> It pings out to 91.189.89.8
<CrunchyFerrett> have you run 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<SmurfSlayer> Where is that?
<WaxyFres1> CrunchyFerrett: thanks ive got my full dual 1600mhz now :) but does changing it from dynamic to performance make that much of a diffrence?
<WaxyFres1> is there a way to benchmark a ubuntu pc?
<CrunchyFerrett> WaxyFres1: It just puts your processor in an "on-demand" phase, only going full power when it needs too.
<SmurfSlayer> CrunchyFerrett...  The update thing got it working!  How do you know when you have to do the update?
<CrunchyFerrett> SmurfSlayer: Do it everytime.
<CrunchyFerrett> Period.
<doadmin> hi
<SmurfSlayer> CF - That's an answer I can do...  :-)
<doadmin> just installed this
<omega_point> Hi... I have a little doubt: When I'm not using Beryl, I can get the task bar to only show the applications that are running on a certain desktop, but when I switch Beryl on, the task bar show every application on every desktop... any way around this?
<SmurfSlayer> doadmin, what?
<CrunchyFerrett> Laundry is done! Going home. Back in a bit
<SmurfSlayer> doadmin, what did you just install?
<rustalot> omega_point: try doing 'configre' on the window list
<rustalot> omega_point: when you mouse over it a litte thing will appear at the end
<WaxyFres1> how can i tell where compiz is installed to?
<omega_point> I don't understand what you mean by "doing configure on the window list"
<rustalot> omega_point: when you mouse over, a little bar appears at the end ( the 'taskbar handle' )
<omega_point> yes
<rustalot> omegapoint: click the little down arrow
<omega_point> then?
<rustalot> then do 'configure Taskbar'
<rustalot> then select "Taskbar" from the side panel
<omega_point> ok
<rustalot> and then try " Sort windows by desktop"
<omega_point> There's no such an option
<juhorner25> Can anybody help me figure out why my resolution just dropped to 640*480
<juhorner25> It's stuck on it
<juhorner25> yet it knows what my video card is
<omega_point> There's: sort alphabetically, only show minimized, shor application's icons and a few more... maybe not THAT exactly cause I'm using it i Spanish
<omega_point> but there's no equivalent
<SmurfSlayer> What does it mean when you run ADEPT Packaage manager and when you try to install something it says "Waiting for Headers (0%)" at the bottom and nothing ever happens?
<jonathan__> hello everyone
<SmurfSlayer> Hi jonathan
<rustalot> omega_point: I don't really know. I'd think it would be equivalent, but it looks like it isn't.
<jonathan__> i am total new to this OS ubuntu
<jonathan__> really cool through
<omega_point> My options are: "sort alphabetically", "show only minimized windows", "show application icons", and I have options about the mouse's buttons and a few other things, but not the one you said
<omega_point> Ha!!!!!! when I switch to KWin that option appears!!!
<scotty> jonathan__: Indeed. Need help with anything or just commenting on the awesomeness?
<omega_point> It disappears when I star Beryl
<jonathan__> the awwsomeness thx for asking
<jonathan__> yes i do have a question what OS should i use to host  a web site from? Linux,Windows?
<omega_point> well thanks anyway
<jhutchins> jonathan__: Have a look at what the legal licensing for Windows is going to cost you, then consider spending that instead on developing an ongoing relationship with a serious linux pro.
<jonathan__> o legal yea lots
<NickPresta> jonathan__, a GNU+Linux distribution makes server management a breeze. It can also sustain long uptimes without any problems (as can Windows but Linux seems more popular for this).
<jhutchins> jonathan__: In the first case, it goes to Microsoft.
<jhutchins> jonathan__: In the second case, you end up with something of value, an intelectual rescource that's yours for as long as you maintain it.
<jhutchins> jonathan__: Linux is generally believed to be more secure, although Windows can be secured.
<jonathan__> What version of Linux? Trustix?
<jhutchins> jonathan__: Linux can also be managed entirely via text (terminal), giving more control and greater flexibility.
<rustalot> try either Debian or RedHat
<jhutchins> jonathan__: Right now my current favorite candidate is ubuntu lts.
<jhutchins> jonathan__: What you don't want is a distro that's a GREAT _desktop_ distro.
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to make the system tray display two rows of icons when the kicker width is "normal"?
<secleinteer> it currently looks like this: http://image.bayimg.com/la/dg/ma/ab/j.jpg
<jhutchins> jonathan__: Many of the distros intended for servers have subscription-based support, and can be pretty expensive.
<jhutchins> jonathan__: debian is probably the most used free ($) distro.
<jhutchins> jonathan__: Very stable, good long-term support.
<CrunchyLaptop> Im using Kubuntu on this laptop.
<jonathan__> i have Debian but not installed? And i have the free version of Redhat Fedora
<jhutchins> jonathan__: What you definitely don't want is something like Fedora that goes obsolete in six months and can't be upgraded.
<CrunchyLaptop> took a bit to get the kinks worked out, but its pretty good now
<jonathan__> not installed
<jhutchins> jonathan__: Seriously, even fedora people will tell you not fedora for a server.
<jhutchins> jonathan__: Some like gentoo, but it means constant, pretty much daily updates, and I don't think even that will give you long-term viability.  It's a mess.
<jonathan__> lol i will take all your asvise this is my first time with Linux
<jhutchins> jonathan__: If you're maintaining a server farm, it gives you some extra control and abilities, but not worth it for the individual.
<jhutchins> jonathan__: This is something I've thought a lot about, I maintain linux (web)servers for a living.  I have two gentoo boxes that are a disaster and I need to convert them to something current.  The last distro I was really happy with for servers was RH7.3.
<jonathan__> yea i am going to most likely pay embarq to make my ip open  so i can host . as long as a i get it secured
<jhutchins> jonathan__: If you're serious, you'd be better off renting space at a co-location provider (they usually offer space on an existing server as well).
<jonathan__> yea i have found one place that seems really cool ... 500 GB disk room 5000 bandwith
<jonathan__> $ 5.95
<rustalot> read this:  http://worsethanfailure.com/Articles/Im-Sure-You-Can-Deal.aspx
<jonathan__> can i set up a private IRC server on this pc and have it bewteen 2 to 3 computers?
<jonathan__> where us 2 to 3 computer owner can talk?
<mboso_> If I want to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu do I need to change anything in my source.list file? or is it just a matter of remove my ubuntu-desktop and install kubuntu desktop?
<jack-> of course, although for 2-3 people i'd call that overkill
<jack-> jonathan__
<hitmanWilly> mboso_: nope
<WaxyFresh> hi how can i check to see which version of xorg im running?
<hitmanWilly> mboso_: they both use the same repos
<ardchoille> mboso_: It's just a matter of: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jonathan__> i am 16 yrs old and i am in this for the knowledge
<hitmanWilly> WaxyFresh: dpkg -l | grep xorg should work
<mboso_> hitmanWilly: is there anything wrong with running kubuntu-desktop without uninstalling kubuntu-desktop?
<mboso_> will it cause any conflicts?
<hitmanWilly> mboso_: nope
<mboso_> nice.
<hitmanWilly> mboso_: it shouldn't
<ardchoille> mboso_: Lots of folks ru gnome apps in kde and kde apps in gnome, doesn't cause any problems.
<mboso_> I want to switch once 4.0 comes out
<david__> firefox has just started giving me issues in Gutsy. Anyone else having problems?
* hitmanWilly runs both kinds in windowmaker :)
<ardchoille> windowmaker is sweet
<hitmanWilly> yes, yes it is
<david__> ** Anyone running Gutsy?
<ardchoille> david__: You might wanna join #ubuntu+1
* BluesKaj is taking jhutchins lead and trying to go without FF for a while and totally rely on Konq for my surfing needs :) 
<ardchoille> That is the support channel for Gutsy now
<david__> Coll thanks!!!!
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to find something i cut/pasted a few cuts/pastes back?
<BluesKaj> WaxyFresh, use Knotes
<goofey> any idea where I find "System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager" and "System->Preferences->Desktop Effects" in kubuntu 7.04?
<hitmanWilly> goofey: those are gnome apps
<goofey> is there an equivelant in kde?
<hitmanWilly> not that i know of
<goofey> ok - thanks - i'm a bit sxurprised - it seems more like an ubuntu app than a gnome app to me
<hitmanWilly> goofey: the restricted manager is an ubuntu app, but its set up for gnome
<hitmanWilly> goofey: and desktop effects is gnome integrating with compiz
<goofey> hitmanWilly: ahh, i see now - that makes sense.  I'll get one ubuntu-effects and get compiz fusion going - thanks!
<goofey> er, on ubuntu-effects
<klobster> I switched my icons to crux, and now it lost the icons for several other items, even after switching back.  how do I fix it?
<CrunchyLaptop> crux?
<hitmanWilly> its an icon theme
<stealthy> hey, what's the official button name for middlemouse?
<stealthy> trying to bind something to it on fusion
<hitmanWilly> stealthy: usually button 3
<stealthy> just 'button 3'?
<hitmanWilly> or whatever it calls the first two buttons, except with a 3
<stealthy> doesn't really help much
<stealthy> thanks though
<stealthy> will trial and error
<klobster> I am missing icons: konversation, ktorrent, adept-notify, and about 2/3 of the system settings icons, and Kmenu (the menu button icon)11  How can I fix this??
<BluesKaj> install kde ?
<klobster> reinstall?
<BluesKaj> sorry klobster I couldn't resist
<BluesKaj> joke
<klobster> 'salright, most people don't knotice; KDE put the K in Klobster ^_^
<BluesKaj> klobster, do a ' dpkg -l ' to see if they're still actually installed
<stealthy> hitmanWilly: Button2
<klobster> BluesKaj: any specific package to grep for?
<BluesKaj> just check the K-ones\ that you think are missing
<BluesKaj> sacktime for these old bones ... later
<hitmanWilly> stealthy: hmm, usually its mapped to 3, that's weird
<klobster> doh!
<Admiral4321> how can i enable the fglrx driver in kubuntu? setting it in xorg.conf to "fglrx" reports module not found
<hitmanWilly> stealthy: unless of course it starts at 0 :)
<stealthy> no idea
<Admiral4321> lol never mind, got the gui via "restricted-manager" at the command line =)
<klobster> anyone else who can help with my icon issue? I know they are installed; I can see them if I go in to edit one for a desktop icon...
<dr_willis> hmmm
<Carnage\> I have a user A that is not in the admin group, i.e. is not allowed to use sudo. Another user B is admin. Is there an easy way how I can run a GUI-program out of KDE-session of user A with root-privileges?
<Macrosoft> hey, anyone know the name of that app that is like the mac os dashboard, but for linux?
<dr_willis> Macrosoft,  several of them.. they all SUCK.
<dr_willis> :)
<Macrosoft> ah
<dr_willis> i recall a site that showed how to tweak kde and the normal panel to look like ox-s
<dr_willis> using the normal tools
<Macrosoft> dr_willis: hey, guess what the priest said when he tried to exorcise a demon on his linux box
<tine> how can i translate gcc compiling errors in french ?
<dr_willis> tine,  bablefish web site?
<tine> gcc doest include a locales package ?
<SmurfSlayer> Macrosoft, what?
<gon> !climate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about climate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gon> weather
<gon> !weather
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmurfSlayer> Macrosoft?
<dev_null> i have a bash script I put into a file, how do I make the file executable?
<dr_willis> bash fundamentals
<dr_willis> chmod +x whatever
<dr_willis> may want to check out a few bash starter guides. and the advanced bash scripting guide
<dev_null> ok thanks
<kane> hey, so in my KDE apps they seemed to have stopped showing actual files
<kane> just folders
<kane> is that not bizarre?
<stoned> you know
<lamlurkey> how do i delet a folder that says access denied?
<stoned> I always wanted to grow up and be a gui toolkit
<stoned> or a modem
<bldzr> lamlurkey: You probably need to set the proper permissions
<Macrosoft> SmurfSlayer: sorry, i was away, you called
<Macrosoft> ?
<lamlurkey> where do i do that?
<bldzr> Well, you can open a terminal and do a 'sudo chown -R your_username foldername'
<bldzr> or just delete it using sudo
<bldzr> But make sure that it isn't something vital that you're removing
<lamlurkey> no its a folder i was trying to share with windows
<bldzr> lamlurkey: You should read some beginner tutorials imo :)
<bldzr> It's boring, but really helpful =)
<stoned> folder sharing
<stoned> trivial
<Macrosoft> SmurfSlayer: you still here?
<stoned> aptitude install samba && sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<lamlurkey> the permissions are greyed out
<bldzr> stoned: He's trying to remove the folder :)
<stoned> after you modify the file, in which you should only really need to change the workgroup and add a share, sudo smbpasswd -a username
<stoned> enter password twice, /etc/init.d/samba restart
<stoned> you're done wait remove folder?
<stoned> so remove the share from smb.conf
<lamlurkey> yes
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<dr_willis> :) for 2 books on samba and its ussage
<hitmanWilly> the funny thing is windows could implement nfs relatively easily, the whole TCP/IP stack on it is a straight rip from BSD
<theurs> is there transmission pkg in kubuntu repository??
<dr_willis> !find transmission
<hitmanWilly> theurs: transmission of what?
<ubotu> Package/file transmission does not exist in feisty
<dr_willis> aparently not.
<hitmanWilly> oh, the app is called transmission, got it :)
<dr_willis> Hmm
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: break something :)
<dr_willis> easier to remake it that way then to add all the -src stuff i need. :)
<dr_willis> seems several of the repos are down today?
<hitmanWilly> gotcha
<dr_willis> or has anyone else noticed that?
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: hold on, lemme check
<hitmanWilly> seem fine to me, apt-get update worked alright
<dr_willis> Im getting a lot of ign/err/ stuff...
<dr_willis> Err http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release
<dr_willis> apt-get source ffmpeg  - is giving me some odd.. message.
<hitmanWilly> ok, that one does seem to be down, i just pinged it unsuccessfully
<dr_willis> trying to figure out why i can use ffmpeg to convert some flv's to avi.. but not others.
<dr_willis> differnet flv versions i guess
<dr_willis> guess i compile ffmpeg for this user. :) not system wide lik ei was going to do
<dr_willis> doh - i thinki just upgraded to the lastest release of KDE. :) heh .. oh well..
<dr_willis> 3.5.7 it is then!
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: heh, still have 3.5.5 on this box :)
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: or at least parts of it
<fragility> kubuntu will work on the live cd then only install to 70 percent or so, then restart (like a normal shutdown after installing) and then says Grub error 15
<fragility> I cant find anyone with the same problem, the computer is having other issues, but can install ubuntu just fine
<hitmanWilly> fragility: sounds like grub didn't install properly
<fragility> but I reformatted and tried again, deleted the partitions and tried again
<hitmanWilly> fragility: either that or the kernel never installed
<hitmanWilly> fragility: what other issues, btw?
<fragility> I tried to make it have a root partition and a partition for my media files, and it kept tryingto put data on both, so I left it as a 20 gig partition and free space
<fragility> still did the same thing, and the thing is it restarts 70% or so into installing
<fragility> various weird issues, browsers working very poorly, sound quality going out when resources are being used
<fragility> having tons of trouble getting help
<hitmanWilly> fragility: try running a memtest
<fragility> all on ubuntu though, when i started having problems, it kept seeming like how people explained things they would be a lot easier to fix on Kopete
<dr_willis> Kopete?
<fragility> I did run a memtest and it went through 7 tests in the course of 3 hours without a single error
<fragility> from an install cd
<fragility> oops, I dont know wher ethat came from I mean KDE
<dr_willis> ;)
<hitmanWilly> fragility: did you test the install medium?
<LeeJunFan> what about MD5 checking the CD?
<fragility> also, most of the software I realize I like seems to be native to kde
<fragility> well, I tested the cds integrity, and I can install ubuntu off of a live cd on the computer
<dr_willis> i alwyas install kubuntu and ubuntu desktops :)
<fragility> didnt md5 check it, but the live cd works fabulously
<hitmanWilly> fragility: it sounds like it may be a pci issue with the bios/mobo
<fragility> same thing with ubuntu, works way better off of the live cd, I reinstalled it and ubuntu works WAY worse than before
<hitmanWilly> or just the mobo may not be completely supported
<hitmanWilly> fragility: hdd going bad?
<dr_willis> whats scary.. as far as live cd's go.. the ubuntu live cd - isent that special.. :)
<fragility> I had an hd issue before, but I replaced the hdd, and it started working
<fragility> it worked really well briefly but still had some problems
<juhorner25> Hey guys, this may be crazy but do you have any idea why my login screen would be like 600*480 but then after I login my desktop is at my normal resolution
<fragility> I got an hdd out of another computer and it was going way faster for me, because my other hd was amost certanly going dead
<fragility> but this is a toshiba and they dont release hardware to test their hdds
<dr_willis> juhorner25,  each user can set up their own resolution under kde.
<dr_willis> juhorner25,  but i forget how. :) so it may be the users have a higher res set.
<juhorner25> Oh. ok
<juhorner25> Well I can't figure out how to change the resolution of the login screen
<juhorner25> Would it been in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<dr_willis> Yes. it may be using the first res listed.
<dr_willis> Never really messed with it.
<fragility> and my mobo is a centrino with intel 82081 or something like that hardware which ubuntu reads all of automatically
<fragility> but, the one thing that maks me convinced I have a bio issue
<hitmanWilly> fragility: hmm, don't know what to tell you, hardware issues (which this sounds like it probably is) are really hard to diagnose remotely
<dr_willis> ive had flakey linux systems/hardware.. then bam..next kernel release.. fixes it all.
<dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> fragility: can you flash the bios with a newer version?
<fragility> is that on windows it kept showing two video cards and two monitors (on a notebook)
<dr_willis> had a bios upgrade make a sstem go from unuseable under linux to working great also.
<fragility> identical and then i reformatted, and was appalled when i turned on linux and it showed multiple video cards aso
<hitmanWilly> normally id on't reccomend doing that, but sometimes it actually does help
<fragility> because I tried to uninstall them both on windows and when i restarted it read two new identical cards at once
<fragility> how would I go about flashing my bios? unfortunately this computer gives me very few bios settings
<hitmanWilly> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juhorner25> I have two monitor sections in the xorg file, maybe it is trying access the secondary while at the login and then switches to my primary
<juhorner25> Because my primary monitor is the one that has my video card and all set
<fragility> I've never wanted to flash a bios because it always seemed really risky, but when I have brought it up with people no one seemed to really consider it
<hitmanWilly> ok, go to toshiba's web site, and follow the instructions on there
<hitmanWilly> fragility: it changes depending on the manufacturer/model
<dewitt> juhorner25: i have same resolution problem, when i started up.
<fragility> thats just my hard drive, my notebook is a systemax
<hitmanWilly> fragility: ok, well try that site then :)
<fragility> I'm going to restart and check the name and edition of bios, I will be back in here
<juhorner25> dewitt: The only thing I can figure out is the login screen defaults to my secondary monitor
<hitmanWilly> k
<juhorner25> dewitt: because it is set to 640*480
<fragility> THANKS for the help, ts been VERY hard to get any help in forums or the chat
<dr_willis> fragility,  i think ive only flashed 2  bios's my whole life. :)
<dr_willis> One in my laptop.. one in a old desktop.
<dr_willis> both to fix linux issues
<hitmanWilly> i did it on this mobo after i first got it, haven't touched it since
<juhorner25> in the xorg.conf file, is the section "screen" referring to the login screen?
<juhorner25> Because this has modes set as "640*480"
<bldzr> I don't think so :)
<dr_willis> the login screen is just a normal screen
<dr_willis> 'screen' does NOT mean anything special about the login screen
<dr_willis> its just the name of the default screen
<juhorner25> Okay, just checking
<dr_willis> you could remove the 640*480 mode entries
<juhorner25> I can't find anything else in here about it
<dr_willis> There NOTHING in xorg.conf about the login screen.
<juhorner25> Okay
<dr_willis> the login screen is just another normal X session.
<juhorner25> Yet it doesn't display the right resolution
<dr_willis> Now ther Might be some kdm special settings in the kdm configs..
<juhorner25> Alright I will check
<dr_willis> juhorner25,  its displaying what res it thinks it should.
<dr_willis> which MAY be defaulting to that first entry of 640x480
<dr_willis>  Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<juhorner25> The second I login though the next screen displays the right resolution
<dr_willis> i THINK that my kdm uses the first entry there.. 1280x whatever...
<dr_willis> juhorner25,  as i said.. a USER can change their own personal resolutions.
<dr_willis> My wife  coudl be using 800x600 when she logs in. i can be using 1280x whatever
<dr_willis> !info kxrand
<ubotu> Package kxrand does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> !info kxrandr
<ubotu> Package kxrandr does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hitmanWilly> normally, the res for kde is controlled by the individual user acct with any of the values from xorg.conf, while kdm just uses xorg.conf IIRC
<dr_willis> !find  xrand
<ubotu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, xrandr
<dr_willis> !find xrandr
<dr_willis> Hmm what was that kde app that changes the res on the fly.
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: its in kcontrol is all i know :)
<dr_willis> theres a system tray applet also. :)
<dr_willis> It may be the order of the Modes are whats affecting your kdm, and users differently
<klobster> juhorner25: my system did the same for a bit, than it fixed itself when I changed something in sysytem settings>Advanced> login manager.  (I don't think it was important what i changed, just that i changed something)
<klobster> so my a large portion of my icons are being replaced with the notepaper icon, but I cant figure out why...?
<dr_willis> ive noticed that often the gnome and kde icon themes get shown under the icon theme selection..
<dr_willis> selecting a gnome icon theme can cause issues..
<juhorner25> Thanks for the help dr_willis, I've been checking some things online to see what could have happen
<juhorner25> Today I turned on my pc and everything was 640*480
<juhorner25> I managed to fix it after the login screen though
<juhorner25> Not sure what I did to mess it up, that's the odd thing
<dr_willis> juhorner25,  try booting some of the older kernels..
<juhorner25> Yeah I think thats what fixed it after the login
<dr_willis> it may be a kernel update dident isntall the proper videocard drivers.. but that dont make much sence.
<klobster> I tried to go back to a default icon setting, but it was a nogo.
<klobster> OH! also, they apparantly work on my desktop, and in konq, but not in the system bar, or many menu bars, or the system settings window, or on kmenu...
<dr_willis> klobster,  try a new user.. see if it affects them
<dr_willis> bbl
<netdaemon> is there a way to throttle apt-get's downloads?
<level1> what should my performance be transferring files over usb2.0 to an external hard drive?
<level1> maybe 100MB/s?
<Tachyon> I'm dual booting Vista and Kubuntu.  What do I put in fstab so that I can mount my Vista partition with access to my user file? (my username is Ben and it has a password on it)
<Tachyon> Right now it mounts Vista fine, but I can only access public folders
<scotty> Tachyon: Did you try setting it to wumbo? :P
<lego> Howdy everyone.
<intelikey> :)
<lego> I have installed Linux on my better system, and I have Windows 2000 Pro on my games PC.  Is it possible for both Linux and my other PC to share files?
<lego> I already have sharing enabled and folders setup from my XP install/.
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lego> Thank you very much.
<lego> Forgive a stupid question, but I thought I'd ask anyways.  Can I use any pic format as my desktop pic?  Example BMP in Linux?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> err  i think
<lego> I'd like to use some pics I was using on my XP in Linux as the desktop pic.
<intelikey> try it.
<lego> Might be the normal jpg, but I think its bmp.
<lego> Definately.
<lego> I am off to read and learn.  lol
<juhorner25> Any of you have Beryl?
<intelikey> !beryl | juhorner25 they do in:
<ubotu> juhorner25 they do in:: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<scotty> My friend is dual booting Vista and Kubuntu.  What does put in fstab so that he can mount his Vista partition with access to his user file? (his username is Ben and it has a password on it)
<scotty> Right now it mounts but he can only see the public files.
<scotty> *does he
<epimeth> good morning people!
<epimeth> can anybody stream videos from stage6.divx.com?
<michael_m> can someone help me with hard drive problem???
<epimeth> michael_m: whats the problem?
<lego> Does anyone play Penguin Command?
<michael_m> epimeth: kubuntu runs fine on my laptop but i just installed it on my desktop and it sets up my hard drive as sda instead of hda. its an ide drive
<michael_m> it seems to be causing a very slow boot
<lego> I keep getting the same problem when I play.  Mouse ALWAYS wants to go to the top left and I can't play the game.
<epimeth> michael_m: don't know anything about it booting slowly, but yes, ide drives are sda now
<epimeth> been that way pretty much since feisty was released
<epimeth> it has something to do with the new UUID thing
<michael_m> epimeth: thanks for ur info. it just sits at like 1% for 2 minutes but once it gets past that it just rockets to the dektop
<epimeth> lego: sorry, don't play it and I *really* have no idea when it comes to mice.  all I know is that mine works :-)
<lego> lol
<epimeth> michael_m: you sure its the sda thing?  could be something else.  check out dmesg
<lego> I guess I will stick to the WORKIN Windows version until it can be fixed.
<michael_m> ok
<lego> No offense, but Windows, in my opinion, is much better.
<michael_m> epimeth: im gonna switch to my desktop reall quick
<epimeth> lego: none taken, but what do you mean by 'better' ?
<epimeth> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<epimeth> :-)
<lego> Windows is easier to deal with, for one.  I guess I just need more experience handling Linux.
<michael_m> epimeth: can u give me a link to the pastebin... sorry im kinda a noob
<lego> Easier to install software/etc also
<lego> Still haven't figured out the networking yet.
<Gartra1> ummm... i cant connect to the servers to download anything
<epimeth> Windows *is* easier to deal with... but so is a automatic transmition.  you get much better performance with a stickshift :-)
<epimeth> !pastebin | michael_m
<ubotu> michael_m: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lego> I will stick to an automatic trans, thank you.  lol
<epimeth> Gartra1: what servers?  through what program?
<Gartra1> kubuntus update servers
<lego> Last time I handled a stickshift, it wasn't pretty.  lol
<Gartra1> through adept
<epimeth> lego: you're loss, amigo.  If I may, I would suggest you give it more of a go.  use windows for your games, but linux for everything else!
<epimeth> lego: thats what I do :-)
<lego> Well, right now that is my setup.
<intelikey> lego .... "Windows is easier to deal with"  hmmm.   i think windows is easier to deal with also.   all i have to do to deal with windows is  cat /dev/zero > /dev/"the hd it's installed on"      and i've dealt with it.    </shrugs>
<Gartra1> CEDEGA!
<epimeth> Gartra1: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources,list
* epimeth waves @ intelikey
<epimeth> ahoy amigo!
<lego> I have 2 PC's here.  This one (XP/Linux) and Games (Win 2K)
<intelikey> epimeth :)
<epimeth> you're using 2K for games??? why???? *shudders*
<lego> I try Linux for a bit, get fed up and go back to WIndows.  lol
<lego> Why?  Well, I can't run XP.  Its 1Ghz, but only 128MB memory.
<Gartra1> and pastebin servers are wear again?
<lego> Some weid stink of memory.  Something called PC800
<intelikey> Gartra1 all over the place.   pastebin.<your nl>
<lego> Well, thats what BIOS says it is.
<intelikey> Gartra1 see the topic also
<epimeth> Gartra1: I *just* showed michael_m where it is
<Gartra1> :P
<intelikey> !topic
<intelikey> !paste
<epimeth> !pastebin
<intelikey> bot !lag
<epimeth> lol
<Gartra1> bot !dead
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
* epimeth twiddles his thumbs
<michael_m> epimeth: it says im spamming the pastebin or something...lol. but in dmesg it says ata instead of ide. is that anything?
<fritz> is there a new version of kubuntu?...i'm running kubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn..
<intelikey> fritz not yet
<lego> I think thats what I am running also.
<lego> How do I find out?
<intelikey> fritz & lego versioning is  year.month
<epimeth> michael_m: hrm... you *sure* its ide?  lemme check mine
<Shirakawasuna> might be in uname -a
<lego> KDE Desktop 3.5.6
<Shirakawasuna> not sure how kubuntu packages its kernel
<Shirakawasuna> lego: probably check the updater and go to help
<intelikey> what ?   are you looking for    lsb_release ?
<michael_m> epimeth: yeah cause i had it in my modded xbox for a while. i know its ide
<fritz> i wonder when are they going to add 3d effects to the kde env, cause my system is 2 slow 2 run beryl
<intelikey> michael_m you mean like this    hda: ST31277A, ATA DISK drive
<intelikey> hdb: Maxtor 82100D4, ATA DISK drive
<intelikey> hdc: Maxtor 84320D4, ATA DISK drive
<intelikey> no ata drives here mate.
<intelikey> so if that's all that concerns you, forget it.
<epimeth> fritz: is you're system is too slow for beryl it will be too slow for 3d effects in kde....
<Gartra1> epimeth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29327/ <there
<intelikey> Gartra1 no universe repos ?
<intelikey> !repos | Gartra1
<ubotu> Gartra1: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lego> Which is better for doing installs/updates "KPackage" "adept"?
<Gartra1> i should have them in
<michael_m> epimeth: i think this is mine SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)
<intelikey> michael_m yeah that's scsi emulation for the ide disk right ?
<michael_m> epimeth: im clueless too what u mean
<epimeth> michael_m: talk to intelikey, not me... he seems to know much better than me :-)
<michael_m> oh oops sorry
<epimeth> Gartra1: your sources.list seem to be in order... have you tried pinging us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<epimeth> lego... didn't we just discuss the word "better" ?  its whatever you find more comfortable to use.  I personally use apt-get, aptitude, or adept.  it depends on what mood I'm in
<Gartra1> just did, and its there
<epimeth> Gartra1: hmmm... have you tried apt-get update ?
<michael_m> intelikey: how do i enable javascript so i can use the pastebin. i need u to look a my dmesg cause im clueless
<intelikey> michael_m beginning in 7.04 ubuntu uses scsi emulation so that all disks show as scsi disks.  "/dev/sd?"   and the fact that the kernel calls all ide disks "ATA" doesn't affect the way it accesses them.  the use of scsi emulation does however,  normally there is no noticable adverse affect, so if all you are experancing is a delay in boot processes; i sujest you try to see what is timming out.    probably a network issue 
<Gartra1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29328/ < here
<intelikey> and javascript is probably not the issue.    which browser ?    but more likely you'll want to just use another pastebin.    try   pastebin.ca
<epimeth> Gartra1: pastebin the ping response, please?
<Gartra1> ok...
<Gartra1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29329/
<michael_m> intelikey:thnx heres my dmesg http://pastebin.ca/612131
<Gartra1> epimeth:  ??
<epimeth> Gartra1: hrm... replace the first line of your sources.list (deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted multiverse) with "deb http://91.189.89.6/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted multiverse"
<epimeth> also, why are you using edgy?  (just curious)
<Gartra1> w/o quotation marks?
<goldfingermafia> anyone know how to configure the packets source on kismet? i need soemhlep with it
<Gartra1> new one wont run on my system
<Gartra1> not nearly enough ra
<Gartra1> ram*
<epimeth> Gartra1: yes, no quotes
<epimeth> goldfingermafia: not me, sorry :-) I have no idea what kismet *is*
<michael_m> intelikey: dont know if u saw my pastebin link or not... http://pastebin.ca/612131
<intelikey> michael_m ok. and what is on the screen durring the "long pause" ?
<intelikey> michael_m yeah i saw it.
<goldfingermafia> epimeth: np lol i have no clue eather beacuse i can even load the damn thing
<epimeth> ahhh... packet sniffer :-)
<epimeth> goldfingermafia: you tried the documentation? http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml
<michael_m> intelikey: the progress bar just stays like at 1% for about to minutes then after it moves it rockets to the desktop
<michael_m> two*
<intelikey> michael_m yeah and no text ??
<goldfingermafia> epimeth: yep and im jsut to reatard to understand it fo rmy mac, i need seomone to tell me what to type lol
<michael_m> intelikey: nope
<Gartra1> alright, trying new source
<intelikey> not a "starting blah"   ?
<michael_m> what do u mean by starting blah?
<epimeth> goldfingermafia: sorry buddy... have you tried searching for a channel for kismet?  I'm sure they have on
<epimeth> e
<goldfingermafia> epimeth: no i havent, thanks ill try
<intelikey> michael_m well boot the thing without the usplash and see what it's doing.   :)
<michael_m> intelikey: how do i do that?
<michael_m> ctrl f1?
<intelikey> add splash=off    or  nosplash to the kernel line
<intelikey> no it's [etc]   before it starts to boot.
<Gartra1> same response
<michael_m> intelikey: sorry im new to linux... how do i add that to the kernel line
<intelikey> then select the boot string   hit E   select the kernel line   hit E    add nosplash
<epimeth> Gartra1: even for restricted multiverse???
<intelikey> enter and hit B
<Gartra1> nothin
<intelikey> michael_m you do know what "grub" is, right ?
<michael_m> intelikey: my bootloader?
<Daisuke_Ido> i still hate gnome :\
<intelikey> yes
<epimeth> Daisuke_Ido: well you're in good company then :-)
<michael_m> so i hit esc? or whats tha ect thing?
<michael_m> b4 it boots
<intelikey> michael_m grub is editable.    you can use the escape key to access the grub menu and use the E key to edit a line   and  B to boot.
<michael_m> ok
<michael_m> ill be back in a few
<epimeth> Gartra1: have you tried restarting?  I know its lame, but I have to ask
<goldfingermafia> what is the diffrent between kubuntu and ubuntu
<stdin> goldfingermafia: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses KDE
<goldfingermafia> stdin: what one is better, and what one has more support?
<Gartra1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29330/ < and yes
<epimeth> goldfingermafia: kubuntu *is* ubuntu, only it uses kde as its window manager instead of gnome
<epimeth> goldfingermafia: as for better, well....
<Gartra1> there equaly supportad, but personal experience taught me kde is better
<stdin> goldfingermafia: nither has more support than the other, as to which is best. You're in the Kubuntu channel, so we'll say KDE :p but it's what's best for YOU, so try them out and decide for yourself
<epimeth> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
* epimeth waves @ stdin
<goldfingermafia> waht one is eaier to use, or is it jsut graphical, im sorry im like brand new to liunx
* epimeth redirects input from stdin
* epimeth outputs to stdin @.@
* stdin waves bask to epimeth (and ignores the bad pun)
<Gartra1> weve all been there, dont worry
* intelikey redirrects stdin to stderr     1>&2
<intelikey> err 0
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> goldfingermafia: some people think KDE is easier and some think Gnome is, it's down to what you feel comfortable in, they are goth graphical
<Gartra1> again, try em out, you can them both on one computer, thats the beauty of linux
<goldfingermafia> thanks guys
<Gartra1> try*
* stdin points intelikey to the bash howto :p
<Gartra1> np
<intelikey> i changed it....
<epimeth> Gartra1: according to the pastebin you just sent you didn't make the change I told you to make....
<intelikey> duh....
* stdin has only been awake for an hour and has already had a rant https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2007-July/005905.html
<michael_m> intelikey: it hangs and does this a couple of times
<intelikey> heh
<michael_m> 3.424000]  ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33
<michael_m> [   33.424000]  ata2.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)
<michael_m> [   33.424000]  ata2.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)
<michael_m> [   33.424000]  ata2: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs
<michael_m> [   39.248000]  ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33
<michael_m> [   69.248000]  ata2.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)
<michael_m> [   69.248000]  ata2.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)
<michael_m> oops i meant to paste my pastein link
<Gartra1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29331/
<intelikey> ok michael_m it is trying to access ata devices and timming out.     so you are correct in your assumption of the error.     that's a kernel issue (err actually initramfs issue)  so you'll need to check for bug reports ont and file a bug on it.     system should not have to time out on missing hardware.
<tmbg> lies, damn lies, and statistics.
<Gartra1> epimeth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29331/
<epimeth> Gartra1: you sure you're firewall isn't blocking port 4001?
<intelikey> !bug | michael_m
<ubotu> michael_m: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<epimeth> tho that seems like a strech
<michael_m> intelikey: i have a 320 gig ide drive in another xbox. u think i can just swap that one into my pc and everything work?
<Gartra1> checking
<epimeth> michael_m: should work just fine
<epimeth> michael_m: actually... maybe not
<intelikey> michael_m maybe.   but be ware of moving disks around with static device addressing.  you may find it un bootable.
<epimeth> 320GB ide?  I didn't know IDE could be that big???
<intelikey> michael_m i.e. if you boot a linux system on /dev/sda1  and you change that disk to a box where it becomes sdb1 booting is hosed until you fix the initramfs.img file  and correct the /boot/grub/[device.map,menu.lst]  flies
<michael_m> epimeth: i think its ide/ata
<michael_m> intelikey: i just installed this so reinstalling wont bother me...lol
<intelikey> then   yes it should work.
<intelikey> however reinstall takes longer than fix for those that know what to do to fix one....
<michael_m> im not one of those though
<epimeth> lol yup... I know the feeling
<intelikey> but do file a bug report.
<Gartra1> epimeth: if you get an idea, msg me? ok, i gtg
<epimeth> Gartra1: sure
<intelikey> michael_m but do file a bug report.
<michael_m> intelikey: not sure exactly what to do to file it
<intelikey> !bug | michael_m
<ubotu> michael_m: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<intelikey> michael_m if things like that don't get reported, they don't get fixed.
<zedQ> test
<epimeth> intelikey, stdin: you guys been following Gartra1's problem?
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !ping | zedQ
<epimeth> :-)
<ubotu> zedQ: pong
<michael_m> yeah i know. im registering right now
<stdin> epimeth: no, what's the problem?
<zedQ> lol
<epimeth> his apt-get isn't working right...
<epimeth> ttp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<intelikey> ttp: ^
<epimeth> meh
<epimeth> http
<epimeth> stupid copy paste
<epimeth> :-)
<stdin> epimeth: I saw the pastebin, looks like apt is trying to connect through a proxy (localhost:4001)
<intelikey> you don't connect to the   Release.gpg
<epimeth> stdin: but everything else seems to be working fine... irc, ping, and (I assume) http
<epimeth> any reason apt won't work through a prozy?
<epimeth> s/prozy/proxy
<stdin> epimeth: apt takes it's settings from elsewhere, maybe the http_proxy (??) variable is set
<epimeth> hrm... I'll check that...
<intelikey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg  <<< that still doesn't look right.      should be more like    http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy Release.gpg  ???      or the text i see is like that anyway
<stdin> intelikey: no, when apt updates it displays full URLs (in errors anyawy)
<epimeth> intelikey: his sources.list is fine... and if you go to archive.ubuntu.com and traverse the tree, you'll see that that is where the file is located
<epimeth> :-)
<intelikey> stdin hmmm not in NON-error output...
<epimeth> yup... just checked that
<epimeth> :-)
<stdin> epimeth: it would either be set in the variable "http_proxy" or in "/etc/apt/apt.conf" (or a file in "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/")
<epimeth> stdin: checking those files now, actually
<stdin> intelikey: no, in NON-error output it looks like "Get: 4 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release [57.2kB] "
<intelikey> yeah.  or edgy or what ever release.
<stdin> well, that was taken from when I just did apt-get update :)
<intelikey> and also the  Release.gpg  hits.  but it just looked odd seeing apt output with /blah/blah/
<stdin> it doesn't always hit
<intelikey> hit/git  one or the other
<stdin> ir ign :)
<stdin> s/ir/or/
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> stdin know a random number generator for sh ?   (not bash)
<stdin> not built in, no
<intelikey> k
<stdin> sh/dash is supposed to be as lightweight as possible, so I guess it wasn't built in
<intelikey> well $RANDOM is a bash extention anyway...
<stdin> I meant the functionality
<neko> what i can install cedega cvs ? :\
<arun> Anyone running Windows apps natively using rdesktop/VMware here?
<intelikey> found  gsl-bin
<intelikey> !info gsl-bin
<ubotu> gsl-bin: GNU Scientific Library (GSL) -- binary package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-3build1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 92 kB
<arun> No one?
<goldfingermafia> how do i check dpkg-L ?
<intelikey> arun i wouldn't care too no.
<intelikey> goldfingermafia ???
<waylandbill> I don't find a need to run windows software, so I don't have a need to run vmware.
<goldfingermafia> intelikey: someone told i me i need to check that file? or install it or something
<goldfingermafia> im trying to set up kismet and im so lost
<waylandbill> goldfingermafia: dpkg -l tells the packages installed if that's what you refer to.
<intelikey> goldfingermafia "dpkg -L package-name "     would be a command  "plus args"  to list the content of an installed package
<intelikey> !dpkg | goldfingermafia
<ubotu> goldfingermafia: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<intelikey> goldfingermafia but dpkg-L doesn't exist unless you create it...    i.e. no such file or dirrectory.
<goldfingermafia> ok will then why dose it not show madwifi as being installed on there, yet my internet is working?
<goldfingermafia> how the hell do i install madwifi!!!! ahhhhhhh
<stdin> goldfingermafia: you should have it already, it's in the restricted-modules
<intelikey> maybe cause madwifi is not a ubuntu package....
<waylandbill> goldfingermafia: that tells packages, not executable programs btw. That's not necessarily the same thing.
<goldfingermafia> ok so what do i type in to check the restricted things
<stdin> goldfingermafia: just make sure you have "linux-restricted-modules-generic" installed
<stdin> apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-generic
<intelikey> something like    dpkg -L `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 | grep restricted`
<stdin> if you want to do it the hard way ^ :p
<intelikey> :)
<goldfingermafia> stdin: im tttrying to make shure my madwifi drivers are installed correctly, how do i go about doing that
<intelikey> lsmod
<stdin> goldfingermafia: install apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-generic, then make sure you have "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/madwifi/"
<stdin> hmm, s/apt-cache policy //
<intelikey> ;/
<tino_> #kubuntu-es
<intelikey> /join
<goldfingermafia> stdin: it says linux-restiriced0modules0generic is not a directory?
<stdin> goldfingermafia: what's with the '0's in that?
<goldfingermafia> stdin: there - lol i dont have a mouse so i ahve to retype it lol
<goldfingermafia> stdin: im on a amc no right click
<intelikey> stdin hardly matters he ran "install balh..."
<stdin> goldfingermafia: "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<mario_> help me please
<stdin> goldfingermafia: but that for the -generic arch, doesn't the mack have a different kernel?
<mario_> I want default xp prof on this menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29332/
<goldfingermafia> stdin: it says Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stdin> goldfingermafia: do you have adept open?
<intelikey> mario_ move it to the top of the kernel lines ???
<goldfingermafia> adept? i have this and my teminal open
<stdin> mario_: change default to 5
<mario_> ok I try
<mario_> i will try
<goldfingermafia> stdin: adept? i ahve this and terminal oipen
<stdin> goldfingermafia: hmm, ok try "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<intelikey> stdin not 6 ?     doesn't the seporator kernel count ?  "title           Other operating systems:"  ???
<kraut> moin
<goldfingermafia> stdin: when i type the firs on it says udo is not installed, then when i try to install it i get teh same error i did befor
* intelikey thought it did....
<goldfingermafia> stdin: should i try to restart
<stdin> intelikey: hmm, probably :p
<stdin> goldfingermafia: 1st what kernel do you have? uname -r
<goldfingermafia> 2.6.20-16-generic
<goldfingermafia> stdin: 2.6.20-16-generic
<intelikey> "udo is not installed"
<stdin> goldfingermafia: and does "dpkg -l | grep restricted" show that "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic" is installed?
<goldfingermafia> stdin:
<goldfingermafia> i  linux-restrict 2.6.20.5-15.20 Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64
<goldfingermafia> ii  linux-restrict 2.6.20.5-16.29 Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64
<goldfingermafia> ii  linux-restrict 2.6.20.5-16.29 Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules helper script
<goldfingermafia> ii  linux-restrict 2.6.20.16.28.1 Restricted Linux modules for generic kernels
<goldfingermafia> woops sorry didnt mean to span guys
<stdin> ok, try doing "modprobe ath_pci" to load the madwifi module
<goldfingermafia> i put that in and nothing ahppend
<intelikey> good
<stdin> that's probably good :p
<intelikey> no error means no error
<stdin> see what "iwconfig" shows
<goldfingermafia> for the first 3 lo, eth0 wifi0, ntohing
<goldfingermafia> for ath0 says all this stuff
<stdin> goldfingermafia: good, same as mine :)
<intelikey> mine is much more simple....   tty24 [root@~]  iwconfig
<intelikey> -root: iwconfig: command not found
<stdin> goldfingermafia: try "iwlist ath0 scann" to see if you can pick up your access point
<stdin> intelikey: helps if you have wireless :p
<goldfingermafia> yes i do
* intelikey wonders what it helps...
<stdin> it helps iwconfig, that's what :)
<tino_> #guadalinex
<goldfingermafia> stdin: i pick it up, im on ubuntu talking to you, but other programs arent getting it to
<goldfingermafia> stdin: kismet cannont find it
<intelikey> tino_   /join #channel
<intelikey> tino_   /join #guadalinex
<stdin> goldfingermafia: have you configured kissmet right?
<intelikey> tino_   /join #ubuntu-es
<goldfingermafia> stdin: dude im so lost with the hole kismet thing, i have talked to 10000 people and donse so many things
<goldfingermafia> stdin: when i launch it i get this error
<stdin> goldfingermafia: I have a config file that works here
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ATAL: Support for capture source type 'madwifi_b' was not built.  Check the output from 'configure' for more information about why it might not have been compiled in.
<stdin> goldfingermafia: ahh, yes, now I remember
<intelikey> folks, i'm went.
<intelikey> gooday
<stdin> goldfingermafia: i think you need to patch the driver, it was fixed later
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ok how do i do that
<goldfingermafia> stdin: this is the source in the configure file source=madwifi_b,ath0,1
<stdin> goldfingermafia: it involves downloading the source code and a patch, then patching the source and then compiling and installing it. not simple
<goldfingermafia> stdin: do you even want to try to walk me thorugh it? or iss there a walkknorough for dummies online somewere
<goldfingermafia> stdin: i jsut installed madwifi like two days ago
<stdin> goldfingermafia: let me try and find the info on it, it's been a while since i did
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ty so much
<stdin> goldfingermafia: do you need the restricted-modues for anything else? like nvidia (from the packages)??
<MikeMike> Hi
<MikeMike> Whenver I try to play a dvd disc using kubuntu kaffeine I always get the error "No plugin found to handle this resource"  How can I resolve this ?
<MikeMike> Whenever I try to play a dvd disc using kubuntu kaffeine I always get the error "No plugin found to handle this resource"  How can I resolve this ?
<Fragility> they cant include it because of it being proprietary, try getting the program Automatix
<bldzr> Tried the links in the topic?
<bldzr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-3f4b65ab5f0a93fab9b45dae1d5059723720b802
<stdin> !automatix | Fragility, MikeMike
<ubotu> Fragility, MikeMike: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bldzr> Using available resources will help you a lot more than spamming a question repeatedly
<MikeMike> got it
<bldzr> :)
<goldfingermafia> stdin: no i dont bro
<goldfingermafia> stdin: just for the drivers if can find it
<stdin> goldfingermafia: ok, it prety easy to install them now, but you'll need to remove the restricted modules package and stop the network to install them, but I can help you build it first
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ok tell me what to type
<stdin> goldfingermafia: 1st you need to run "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential"
<goldfingermafia> it says udo is not installed
<goldfingermafia> it had and error
<goldfingermafia> and i cant install udo
<goldfingermafia> wait hold on
<stdin> goldfingermafia: sudo, not udo
<goldfingermafia> oh lol ok now it says
<goldfingermafia> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<goldfingermafia> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<goldfingermafia> should i try to restart?
<stdin> goldfingermafia: try "sudo fuser -vik http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/madwifi/madwifi-0.9.3.1.tar.bz2
<stdin> opps
<stdin> goldfingermafia: try "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<stdin> goldfingermafia: then "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<stdin> goldfingermafia: and that's sudo, not udo
<bldzr> goldfingermafia: Do you have adept running or something?
<bldzr> That's the most common cause to that message
<goldfingermafia> ok that worked
<stdin> bldzr: not in console mode
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ok that wokred
<bldzr> Ahh, ok :)
<stdin> goldfingermafia: so you installed linux-headers-generic and build-essential now?
<goldfingermafia> stdin: it says udo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential
<goldfingermafia> wait
<stdin> goldfingermafia: Sudo, no udo
<goldfingermafia> stdin:  it says
<goldfingermafia> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<goldfingermafia>   libpcap0.7
<goldfingermafia> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<goldfingermafia> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<goldfingermafia> i know i put sudo
<goldfingermafia> at the end, after it installed the other things
<stdin> goldfingermafia: ok, that's ok then, now you can start :)
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ok waht do i do
<stdin> goldfingermafia: 1st you'll want to become root, so type: sudo -i
<stdin> goldfingermafia: then go to /usr/src
<goldfingermafia> k, i had to put cd infront of it is that ok
<stdin> goldfingermafia: now do: wget http://tinyurl.com/336j4n
<stdin> goldfingermafia: once you have that, do: tar xjf madwifi-0.9.3.1.tar.bz2
<stdin> goldfingermafia: then cd madwifi-0.9.3.1
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ok
<goldfingermafia> stdin: everything worked fine im there
<stdin> goldfingermafia: now type in "make KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/"
<stdin> goldfingermafia: that should start building the modules
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ya it is doing something
<goldfingermafia> stdin: k it is done
<zander_> join #nephilim
<stdin> goldfingermafia: make sure it didn't say anything about errors
<goldfingermafia> stdin: no errors at all
<stdin> goldfingermafia: good :)
<stdin> goldfingermafia: ok, now you're going to have to unload the modules you have now, then remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and delete them
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ok so how do i do that
<stdin> goldfingermafia: so you do: "ifconfig ath0 down ; ifconfig wifi0 down" then "cd scripts", "./madwifi-unload.bash" then "./find-madwifi-modules.sh $(uname -r)"
<stdin> goldfingermafia: not yet tho!
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ok, but i copy thoses one after the other
<stdin> goldfingermafia: yeah, then do "apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-generic" and remove all of that, then you type in "make install"
<goldfingermafia> stdin: after all of that
<stdin> goldfingermafia: after all that, you type in "modprobe ath_pci" and you should have the new drivers
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ok so i have to do 7 things right
<stdin> goldfingermafia: yeah, run those scripts, then remove linux-restricted-modules-generic, then install the drivers and then load the ath_pci module
<whippy> hello
<stdin> goldfingermafia: after that you're all set
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ok tahnks a bunch man, if im back on in a few minutes it worked lol thanks
<stdin> goldfingermafia: if not then just run "make uninstall" and "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic" to get the old ones back
<stdin> goldfingermafia: and good luck :)
<jaaroo> hello there. I'm trying to write kernel module which will use cryptoapi. However my feisty kubuntu seems not to have /usr/include/linux/crypto.h at all. Where can I find it please?
<stdin> jaaroo: you build modules against the headers in /usr/src/ not in /usr/include/
<jaaroo> stdin: oh. Thanks very much. That was quite confusing because there is /usr/include/linux as well.
<stdin> jaaroo: yeah, those are some more "generic" headers, for modules you need to build it against the files in the kernel source or headers
<jaaroo> stdin: gentoo has crypto.h in /usr/include/linux
<stdin> jaaroo: I'd bet it doesn't match up with the one in the headers/source though
<stdin> besides, there are lots of crypto.h files
<stdin> !find crypto.h
<jaaroo> stdin: ok. Now I have header with lot of definitions and function prototypes. Without any useful comments. Do you know if there is some (complete) reference? For CryptoAPI at least? I haven't found any yet.
<ubotu> File crypto.h found in asterisk-dev, kdelibs4-dev, kdelibs5-dev, libcrypto++-dev, libfwbuilder-dev (and 17 others)
<jaaroo> stdin: I'm interested in the kernel's crypto.h.
<stdin> jaaroo: for that I'd say to grab documentation package linux-doc
<goldfingermafia_> stdin: u still there
<stdin> goldfingermafia_: yeah
<goldfingermafia_> stdin: it failed when i tryed to do the ./madwifi-bash.conf command
<jaaroo> stdin: have it. And read through entire decumentation for cryptoapi, but it is not very detailed though.
<stdin> jaaroo: try asking in ##linux or #ubuntu-kernel
<jaaroo> stdin: anyway thanks for advice.
<stdin> goldfingermafia_: you mean madwifi-unload.bash ?
<stdin> jaaroo: I'm no kernel hacker, I can only help so much :p
<goldfingermafia_> stdin: yes this is waht i get
<goldfingermafia_> root@l33t-h4x0r:/usr/src/madwifi-0.9.3.1/scripts# ./madwifi-unload.bash
<goldfingermafia_> FATAL: Module wlan_scan_sta is in use.
<goldfingermafia_> FATAL: Module wlan is in use.
<stdin> goldfingermafia_: ok, try this big command instead then....
<goldfingermafia_> stdin: ok instead of the four little ones?
<stdin> goldfingermafia_: wait, instead of the madwifi-unload.bash do the command I'm about to paste in
<goldfingermafia_> stdin: k
<stdin> for i in $(seq 1 10); do for mod in $(lsmod | egrep '(ath|wifi)'|grep " 0 "|awk '{print $1}');do echo $mod;done;done
<stdin> goldfingermafia_: ^ all one line
<stdin> goldfingermafia_: does that show anything?
<goldfingermafia_> ok it printed ath_pci about 10 times
<goldfingermafia_> stdin: above
<stdin> goldfingermafia_: ok, that what i wanted, now replace "echo" with "rmmod"
<stdin> goldfingermafia_: that should do the dirty work for you then
<VIrUZ__> hi
<stdin> goldfingermafia_: that will probably bring you network down
<VIrUZ__> whats your problem goldfingermafia_ ?
<MikeMike>  can   someone  guide me install libdvdcss2?
<VIrUZ__> NO
<MikeMike>  the  instructions drive me crazy
<VIrUZ__> thats eligal
<VIrUZ__> do you wnat to go to jail ?
* Shirakawasuna gives VIrUZ__ a smack called reality
<Lynoure> VIrUZ__: I can, not illegal here.
<VIrUZ__> try installing  libbrcss2
<Lynoure> but it has been so long I cannot remember...
<goldfingermafia> stdin: it wokred
<Lynoure> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<goldfingermafia> stdin: but kismet still says thisFATAL: Support for capture source type 'madwifi_b' was not built.  Check the output from 'configure' for more information about why it might not have been compiled in.
<Lynoure> MikeMike: What point are you stuck with?
<stdin> MikeMike: do in konsole "wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/feisty-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6_i386.deb ; sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6_i386.deb"
<goldfingermafia> stdin: any ideas?
<MikeMike> if its ilegal how come ubuntu site gives u the guide?
<MikeMike> i saw this...
<MikeMike> After doing a fresh install of Feisty, be it Ubuntu or Kubuntu, there are two packages not installed by default that need to be installed for DVD playback to work. There's a third package needed to play encrypted DVDs. They are:
<MikeMike>  libdvdread3
<MikeMike>  libxine1-ffmpeg (Also requires libmad0, therefore libmad0 will be installed automatically along with this package)
<MikeMike>  libdvdcss2 (Needed to play encrypted DVDs)
<stdin> MikeMike: it's only illegal in some places
<VIrUZ__> do you know that Blue ray disks have only 10 giga byts of actuall footage ? the other 15 gigas are for the encriptrion key :D
<stdin> goldfingermafia: give me a sec
<MikeMike> oh!
<MikeMike> ok
<VIrUZ__> MikeMike: i love you
<VIrUZ__> you are so sweet
<MikeMike>  oh well i  can  play dvd movies now.  i just tried it
<VIrUZ__> that was fast
<VIrUZ__> roflol
<VIrUZ__> another satisfied costumer
<MikeMike> im not techi when it comes to kubuntu yet...
<stdin> goldfingermafia: are you using 802.11b (not a or g) ?
<goldfingermafia> stdin: my network is b, but how can i check?
<stdin> goldfingermafia: "iwconfig ath0" it should say something like "IEEE 802.11b" in the 1st line if it's b
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ok im using g
<goldfingermafia> stdin: let me change that
<stdin> goldfingermafia: just to make sure, what does the Frequency say ?
<goldfingermafia> 2.45
<stdin> yeah, that's g
<goldfingermafia> stdin:  and in kismet.conf i have this as the source source=madwifi_g,ath0,1
<goldfingermafia> stdin: and i still get the was not built error
<Gartral> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stdin> goldfingermafia: use wifi0, not ath0
<stdin> goldfingermafia: you can also try madwifi_ag
<stdin> goldfingermafia: or _ab
<goldfingermafia> stdin: k
<_wk> hello - does someone know the packet sources for the latest kde version in ubuntu dapper (6.06) ?
<goldfingermafia> stdin: i sitll get the same error
<stdin> _wk: the latest kde in dapper is 3.5.5
<_wk> yes i know, and where are the packet sources?
<stdin> _wk: in the main repos
<_wk> the kubuntu.org sources do not work any more
<_wk> oh ok
<stdin> _wk: the kubuntu.org ones are mostly feisty and some edgy, not really and dapper
<stdin> goldfingermafia: what does "dpkg -l|grep kismet" show?
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ii  kismet                                     2006.04.R1-1.1                         Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool
<_wk> stdin: ok thx
<stdin> goldfingermafia: have you tried with madwifi_ag,wifi0,1 ?
<goldfingermafia> stdin: yes
<goldfingermafia> stdin: and the ab
<goldfingermafia> stdin: both got same error
<stdin> goldfingermafia: try with this config: http://stdin.pastebin.us/38045
<stdin> goldfingermafia: you'll need to change ath0 to wifi0 though
<Nilli> I have some issues with my ATI driver.. I have installed the fglrx driver because I need 3D acceleration, but ever since I installed those drivers the computer seems to have forgotten how to shutdown and I need to do it the brutal way using the power button every time.. in my Xorg.log there's an error message saying "(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symb
<Nilli> or __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)"
<lodrino> hola perdon porque no ablo muy bien ingles , necesito un poco de ayuda por un problema con k3b alguien puede ayudarme
<pag> !es | lodrino
<ubotu> lodrino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lodrino> ok muchas gracias
<goldfingermafia> stdin: i get the same error this make no since, this is the errorFATAL: Support for capture source type 'madwifi_ag' was not built.  Check the output from 'configure' for more information about why it might not have been compiled in.
<stdin> goldfingermafia: what architecture are you on?
<goldfingermafia> stdin: ubuntu what do you mean architeture
<goldfingermafia> stdin: i have a macbook
<stdin> goldfingermafia: x86, AMD64, IA64, PPC etc
<tino097> need help a bit ?
<goldfingermafia> stdin: intel core2 duo
<pag> !ask | tino097
<ubotu> tino097: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stdin> goldfingermafia: did you install with the x86 iso?
<goldfingermafia> stdin: i belive so, how do i check i dont rember
<zander_> how to install all updates for kubuntu
<stdin> goldfingermafia: run "dpkg-architecture |head -1"
<tino097> i get some strange message
<tino097> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<pag> zander_, what do you mean?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tino097>   Major opcode:  145
<tino097>   Minor opcode:  3
<pag> tino097, nevermind those, they mean exactly nothing :)
<tino097>   Resource id:  0x0
<tino097> Failed to open device
<tino097> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<stdin> zander_: open adept, click on Fetch Updates, then click on Full Upgrade and apply
<pag> !baddevice
<tino097>   Major opcode:  145
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<tino097>   Minor opcode:  3
<tino097>   Resource id:  0x0
<tino097> Failed to open device
<tino097> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<tino097> Xlib: No protocol specified
<tino097> displayconfig: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<tino097> ok :) thanks
<goldfingermafia> stdin: DEB_BUILD_ARCH=i386
<stdin> tino097: and don't run GUI apps with sudo, use kdesu
<stdin> goldfingermafia: strange, it works here
<Nilli> what is the difference between sudo and kdesu, and why is one better than the other?
<pag> !kdesu | Nilli
<stdin> !kdesu | Nilli
<ubotu> Nilli: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Nilli> thanks
<goldfingermafia> stdin: is there anything i have to have installed to run kismet that i dont have isntalled
<stdin> goldfingermafia: no, installing the package will have got everything
<MilhousePunkRock> goldfingermafia: apt will take care of the dependencies, most likely
<goldfingermafia> stdin: any other ideas? or is there nayhting out there that works just as will do the same thing
<goldfingermafia> stdin: i just wanted to see if i can actully crack my own wifi
<stdin> goldfingermafia: hmm, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CrackingWEP ?
<goldfingermafia> stdin: no tahnks
<Nilli> nano isn't GUI, right?
<stdin> Nilli: depends on your definition of "graphical", but no, it isn't
<goldfingermafia> stdin: will tahnks for all you help appricate you taking all that time to walk me throught everything
<stdin> goldfingermafia: I love a challenge, kept me happy for a while :p
<Nilli> I was just wondering if I'm 'allowed' to do sudo nano or if I would have to kdesu kwrite instead
<goldfingermafia> stdin: will if i figure it out one day i will let you know, thanks again and ttyl
<SlimeyPete> Nilli: there's nothing wrong with sudo nano.
<stdin> goldfingermafia: see you later
<Nilli> now I would really appreciate if someone could help me with my fglrx issue :)
<tino097>  comment sections in xorg.conf, but are they need to be commented int his section too?
<stdin> Nilli: simple rule is, if it opens in a new window (outside of the terminal) then use kdesu, if not use sudo
<tino097> Section "ServerLayout"
<tino097>   Identifier "Default Layout"
<tino097>   screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
<tino097>   InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"
<tino097>   InputDevice "Configured Mouse"
<tino097>   InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
<tino097>   InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
<tino097>   InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
<tino097> EndSection
<tino097> stylus,cursor and eraser
<stdin> !paste | tino097
<ubotu> tino097: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tino097> like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29344/
<MilhousePunkRock> Where can I re-enable the "paste warning" from Konversation? Having it turned of just got me kick because I accidently pasted what I pasted to pastebin instead of the actual url of the paste
<pag> MilhousePunkRock, settings -> warning dialogues
<MilhousePunkRock> pag: Thanks, I just found it myself...
<Nilli> anyone on my case, or is it time to give up? -.-
<_4strO> Nilli: what do you wana do ?
<Nilli> I have some issues with my ATI driver.. I have installed the fglrx driver because I need 3D acceleration, but ever since I installed those drivers the computer seems to have forgotten how to shutdown and I need to do it the brutal way using the power button every time.. in my Xorg.log there's an error message saying "(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symb
<Nilli> or __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)"
<Nilli> oh, the second row is "(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering"
<_4strO> Nilli: can you paste the all file ?
<Nilli> What's the all file? o.O
<pag> !paste | Nilli
<ubotu> Nilli: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_4strO> Nilli: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nilli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29347/
<_4strO> ok will have a look
<Nilli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29348/
<Nilli> the second is the ldd output
<_4strO> Nilli: si everythink works fine except you can't have clean quit ?
<Nilli> well, when I try to use -opengl on world of warcraft it's awfully laggy (cursor can't keep up etc), but it works fine if I do -d3d instead
<Nilli> not sure if it's related to this issue
<Nilli> but the shutdown issue really bugs me
<_4strO> Nilli: if you sudo reboot ?
<_4strO> think it's ok no ?
<Nilli> haven't tried that
<Nilli> want me to do it right now?
<_4strO> Nilli: what did you try ?
<SlimeyPete> Nilli: for a slightly cleaner quit, use "sudo halt"
<_4strO> use the quiit button ?
<SlimeyPete> (I have the same problem with my laptop)
<Nilli> just clicking my way to a reboot
<SlimeyPete> I submitted a bug report but to no avail (thus far)
<Nilli> SlimeyPete: issue with fglrx?
<SlimeyPete> yep
<SlimeyPete> fglrx on a radeon 200M. System hangs when I try to shutdown.
<Nilli> nice to know I'm not the only one
<Nilli> yeah 200M here too
<Nilli> _4strO: want me to sudo reboot?
<_4strO> nop
<_4strO> just in case (it should be better to do this altough push the button)
<_4strO> otherwise*
<Nilli> ok
<_4strO> but think it's a XGL bug not an ati bug
<Nilli> I don't use XGL
<Nilli> but AIGLX
<_4strO> ha ?
<Nilli> ..I don't know what I'm talking about, the mister told me to write that
<_4strO> how do you do to use AIGLX with fglrx and direct rendering on ?
<Nilli> no idea
<Nilli> is that the root of it all?
<_4strO> Nilli: i'm not sure but i think
<Nilli> and how would I go about to solve it?
<_4strO> Nilli: http://forrestbao.blogspot.com/search/label/xgl
<_4strO> Nilli: that is you had done ?
<Nilli> _4strO: no, haven't done a thing, default install
<Nilli> _4strO: are you finding anything of use?
<sscott> hi
<sscott> can anyone tell me why i don't have any screensavers?
<sscott> they are installed
<_4strO> Nilli: nop sorry
<sscott> !screensavers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sscott> why no screensaver
<MilhousePunkRock> How come dmesg tells me a USB disk is sdb1, but fsck won't run on it?
<sscott> cause it's mounted
<sscott> umount /media/whateveritmountedas
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, of course I unmounted it, and it's not complaining it wouldn't do a fsck on a mounted filesystem, but rather that it's not there
<sscott> sdb
<sscott> hrm
<sscott> wacky
<sscott> my screensavers dissapeared
<sscott> :P
<sscott> wow
<sscott> lol wtf
<aantn> how could I get a gnome like menu in kde
<aantn> the windows like menubar is really bothering me
<sscott> window managers
<sscott> use dekorator
<SlimeyPete> you mean you want it at the top?
<sscott> kde-look
<sscott> oh
<sscott> the "start" button
<aantn> SlimeyPete: yes
<sscott> oh lol
<aantn> or a dock would be nice
<sscott> drag it
<sscott> right click add panel
<SlimeyPete> aantn: right-click the bar, unloc panels, left-click and drag thebr to the top
<sscott> (right click on free space on the panel)
<SlimeyPete> *the bar
<SlimeyPete> I hate this keyboard sometimes
<sscott> that's easy.. someone tell me why my screensavers aren't listing
<sscott> an dhow to fix it
<sscott> lol
<sscott> i'm removing every package with screensaver now
<sscott> i hope this works
<freeze_> hi
<aantn> has anyone used all of the docks
<aantn> i.e. kooldock, etc
<danya_> do I have to download kdmtheme manager to install themes!?
<MilhousePunkRock> danya_: Yes. apt has it though
<danya_> milhousepunkrock whats apt ?
<MilhousePunkRock> apt-get?
<danya_> oh lol thnks
<Nilli> well, _4strO, thanks for trying to help, really appreciate it
<TcG> Hi...
<TcG> does anybody know how to get the Kubuntu-Client into a Windows Domain as a Member ?
<TcG> it's my first try using Kubuntu (was supported in openSUSE 10.1 and 10.2)
<spawn57> as a member?
<spawn57> you mean as a server?
<shadowhywind> i have a odd problem here, Windows can ping the host name of my one of my kubuntu boxs (name:A) but my other kubuntu box (name:b) can't ping it by its host name, it comes up with unkown host
<icecruncher> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<icecruncher> !wav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* meuhlol is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<hasan> how can i add and remove a program from start-up?
* Gartral listens to yhe crickets
* Gartral hears a frog
<DexterF> guys, why is kubuntu so sluggish? I came from Slackware where I could have VMware *and* VirtualBox running on this AthlonXP 3200+/1GB and often forgot them on desktop 2 because they had hardly any impact on my other stuff, now on Kub VMware alone draws so much power I can't barely do anything else.
* Gartral burps
<soc> which things are running in the background?
<soc> tracker, beagle?
<soc> maybe they affect the performance ...
<happytiger> Help please ---> http://thekewl.pastebin.ca/612474      I have trouble making a cron job run
<lego> Mornin everyone.
<happytiger> Morning :-)
<lego> Anyone play the game Penguin Command?
<happytiger> Nope i only play the cron game but keeps loosing so far :-)
<lego> I can play using the Windows version, but not the Linux version.
<lego> When I start the level, the mouse wants to go into the top left corner and when I move it, it keeps trying to go back.
<lego> Quite a nusense.
<lego> I will try back later.
<zander_> how to stopp adept?
<zander_>  how to stopp adept?
<Lynoure> zander_: stop in which way?
<zander_> i had a crash while installing something
<Lynoure> zander_: if it is installing, you are better off letting it finish on its own in most cases.
<zander_> but i dont see the process xD
<zander_> how to see what is adept now doing?
<koosoli> hello
<TeraDyne> hi
<lego> Mornin.
<koosoli> I have a prob. I have Kubuntu and i wonna start adept updater but it tells me some other adept application is alreay in process so i cant start it, but i didn t install any other packaging systems
<TeraDyne> koosoli: maybe you have another Adept session running on another virtual desktop?
<koosoli> i don t have any virtual desktops :(
<koosoli> isn t it possible to check it in the task manager ?
<lego> Minimize all the windows to see if there is a window open for adept that you didn't see before.
<lego> Control-escape I believe does the tsk manager.
<koosoli> i just rebooted the pc, there is no other window
<lego> task
<TeraDyne> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<lego> Do you see an icon in the tray area that is mentioning updates?
<lego> Anyone know how to fix a problem in Penguin Command?
<koosoli> not here, but i am now in the kde system guard, and i see all the tasks, what should i look for to kill?
<koosoli> ok i try what you sad ubotu .... sec.
<TeraDyne> koosoli: ubotu is a bot. I just triggered one of it's sayings.
<koosoli> oh ;)
<koosoli> what ever I did what the bot sad
<koosoli> it found something
<koosoli> sun-java-jre
<koosoli> error were encountered while processing: sun-java5 -jre
<koosoli> lego, yes it tells me it as 3 updates cant start the updater :(
<warwick> hello
<koosoli> i tried to install java 5 , and it crashed after that this problem started
<TeraDyne> koosoli: that would be a problem in itself. Try using "sudo apt-get install -f" in konsole.
<koosoli> okay, it is doing something ...
<koosoli> hope this helps, thank you so far :)
<lego> I think, as usual, I will scrap this Lincrap and go back to Windows.  There is nothing but problems, and more poblems.
<TeraDyne> lego: ?
<lego> I tried loading Beryl and all I get is white, but I did see the diamond on the top and bottom.
<lego> Penguin Command I can't play.
<koosoli> do you have an ati grafic card ?
<wolferine> lego, just cause Beryl doesnt work is NO reason to go back to windows
<lego> Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
<TeraDyne> lego: ever hear of Compiz Fusion?
<lego> No.
<wolferine> lego what tutorial did you use to install the drivers?
<lego> None.
<koosoli> or the new kde 4 got also nice fxs
<wolferine> and which drivers
<lego> This is a fresh install of Kubuntu.
<TeraDyne> lego: it's the new app after the merger of the beryl and compiz projects.
<wolferine> lego maybe you need to do some reading
<wolferine> lego google 'ubuntu guide'
<wolferine> it gives instructions on loading lots of common apps
<koosoli> TeraDyne, my problem is solves, thank you so much
<wolferine> including nvidia drivers
<wolferine> it will get your box up and running with most apps you need
<TeraDyne> koosoli: Glad to hear that.
<koosoli> what was the reason why it didn t worked TeraDyne ?
<Evolution2> hey guys. i was wondering what "checking sensors" means after a forced disk check on reboot. i have IFS Drives and i transferred a large file from windows to the linux partition. but i had to move it beck because it told me that there is an error and that i need to instal "apt" which i already have. i would like to know what to do if i want to move large files interpartitions
<TeraDyne> koosoli: Java's crashing made it so that you needed to finish the installation. Otherwise, you wouldn't be able to install anything else via apt or adept.
<TeraDyne> koosoli: that command I gave forces the installer to finish.
<koosoli> adept should handle crashes better so you would never need to use a terminal to solve such problems ...hmm
<TeraDyne> koosoli: I agree with that. If I knew where to go to request such a feature, I'd got there and post in a hurry.
<BluesKaj> Morning All
<TeraDyne> Morning BluesKaj
<koosoli> hopefully the new CNR will be better in such matters
* BluesKaj is mozilla free as of 2 mins ago 
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> hi TeraDyne
<koosoli> it should come out soon, i am currious
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: Mozilla free?
<BluesKaj> following the sage advice by jhutchins running konq & kmail
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: I've been doing that for the last month. I still need SeaMonkey for a few things, though. Like Nintendo.com >_>;
<BluesKaj> TeraDyne, Konq is the safest browser bar none
<BluesKaj> yeah, i still have opers for a few things if needed
<BluesKaj> opera
<Lynoure> My wild guess would be that lynx or w3m is the safest, but I bet you meant graphical thingies.
<koosoli> opera is very slow isn't it ?
<BluesKaj> not really
<TeraDyne> koosoli: Opera? No, not really. It's slower than SeaMonkey, but not slow in general.
<SlimeyPete> I find opera pretty quick
<BluesKaj> it's abit more feature loaded than most ..could be why
<koosoli> http://www.apple.com/safari/
<koosoli>  aplle things opera is slow ;)
<lego> I give up.  Take care all.
<koosoli> i think the new firefox 3 will kick a*
<BluesKaj> yeah , tried safari ...totally boring ...it works but even i couldn't stand it's look ..and I'm not real picky about graphicals
<lego> I will be checking out Linux a little more, then scrapping it.
<lego> Its not worth the irritation.
<koosoli> maybe try onther distro ?
<TeraDyne> koosoli: I stopped using Firefox after 1.5 . It got too clunky and hogged memory.
<koosoli> like freespire they have propritary graphic drivers, maybe that works better for you
<TeraDyne> lego: There are plenty of other distros that might make it easier. head over to  http://distrowatch.com if you want to see what else there is.
<koosoli> yeah firefox can use a lot of memory, what do you use ?
<BluesKaj> well, I'm merely doing the purist approach as an experiment , I haven't configured my fav bookmarks in the toolbar yet but I'll eventually figure it out
<koosoli> www.freespire.org  i would take a look on that one, and it is also a very userfrendly distro
<TeraDyne> koosoli: Konqueror is my main browser, and SeaMonkey Suite is my Gecko-based browser.
<lego> I've tried others, but its always the same old stuff.  Linux is just too advanced for me to use.
<BluesKaj> konq here
<lego> Its always one problem or another.  Might be the PC.
<koosoli> the first time i saw it was  1 hoer ago when i installed kubuntu
<koosoli> why is it better than firefox ?
<BluesKaj> lego, stick around ...we know it can be frustrating at times but you'll begin to undestand soon enuff why ppl like kubuntu ,,if you need help, just ask :)
<TeraDyne> koosoli: Konqueror or SeaMonkey?
<kaic> i'm in konsole trying to use the cmd mkdir /root/build but it returns "denyed permission"
<kaic> why?
<koosoli> Konqueror
<_4strO> kaic you cant write in the root directory except if you're root :p
<lego> I tried adding repositories to Adept to see about adding the new nvidia drivers and now adept won't start, it just crashes.
<TeraDyne> kaic: you need root level permissions to do so. use "sudo <command>"
<_4strO> kaic: so you have to : sudo mkdir /root/build
<koosoli> kaic try with "sudo" in front of the comand
<kaic> ok tkz u all
<_4strO> kaic: think you shouldn't have to write in this dir
<kaic> _4strO: but it's one of the steps to create an e-mail server
<TeraDyne> koosoli: Konqueror is much faster under KDE than Firefox, and it's much safer than FF, as BluesKaj mentioned earlier.
<koosoli> hmm...
<koosoli> okay I will use it for the next days
<aantn> why is it safer (I wasn't here)
<koosoli> it seems really fast, thats true
<CapNemo> hello kubuntists :)
<TeraDyne> koosoli: There is a drawback. Many sites that use scripting won't work as well. Gmail is a good example of that.
<lego> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<TeraDyne> !aptfix | lego
<ubotu> lego: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<koosoli> TeraDyne gmail works for me on Konqueror
<koosoli> version 3.5.7
<lego> Didn't work
<TeraDyne> koosoli: Yes, but it doesn't have a lot of the options. It brings up the "unsupported browser" version of Gmail, at least for me.
<aznpridechinese> does anyone have a link on how to setup a sound blaster sound card with alsa?
<koosoli> everything seems to be there even google talk
<aznpridechinese> someone gave me a link once and it made my sound card work but i can't find it anymore, and none of the other links have instructions that work
<MilhousePunkRock> TeraDyne: You just need to set a different browser identification
<kaic> what sould i do if i wanty to copy a file to a /root/download ?
<TeraDyne> MilhousePunkRock: Ok. I'll try that.
<Skyrail> Anyone got a link to a good site with info about setting up Kubuntu as a DHCP server?
<koosoli> any chance that the new kubuntu will get such a nice start menu like opensuse has ?
<lego> I still get the same error.
<kaic> why can't i copy in to a root folder?
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: Take a look at this: http://secunia.com/product/3166/?task=advisories
<kaic> *copy a file
<koosoli> okay, I gotta go, thank so much for the help, i will stick around more often here bye bye
<kaic> what's the cmd line to unmake a folder?
<BluesKaj> yeah, thx TeraDyne , I'll keep that in mind ...don't think my bank sites use flash tho ..as one example of vulnerability
<aznpridechinese> can someone please help?
<lego> What does this mean: "Malformed line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)"?
<dromer> what is a good firewall-manager for KDE?
<dromer> is guarddog any good?
<TeraDyne> Well, I was going to try and help lego... >_>;
<dromer> hmm, apt-get install of guarddog gives: Unable to start guarddog firewall - /etc/rc.firewall does not exist
* dromer tries firestarter ..
<BluesKaj> lego scroll down your sources list , as you do so the textbox at the bottom of the page indicates the line number ...copy and paste it here
<TeraDyne> dromer: I've heard firestarter is pretty good. I don't use on-system firewalls, though.
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: he left.
<BluesKaj> oh, no patience
<dromer> TeraDyne: wel, I'm trying to configere SynCE .. but it can't see my usb-PDA properly .. so I'm thinking maybe it's blocked somewhere ..
<BluesKaj> was busy getting coffee ...too bad , he must be used to instant gratification
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: And I was off getting something to eat.
<BluesKaj> <--- behind a router , solves some probs
<TeraDyne> dromer: if it's connected via usb, then I doubt your firewall is blocking it.
<dromer> ok, well .. I'm having trouble getting synce-serial-start to recognise it
<dromer> anyone here experience with SynCE ?
<Soul> Hi! i'm new to this but realy be grateful if anyone can help me understand why
<dromer> using this guide btw: http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/kde/synce-kde-basic-configuration.php
<Soul> when I dont use ubuntu for long time
<dromer> I can't seem to get:
<dromer> Serial connection established.
<dromer> oeps
<Soul> my firefox crashes
<dromer> crahes or hangs?
<aznpridechinese> can someone please help me with sound card?
<Soul> hangs
<TeraDyne> Soul: Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<dromer> though firefox it easy to kill and reload
<Soul> kubuntu
<dromer> Soul: firefox tends to hog cpu and ram over long periods of time
<BluesKaj> aznpridechinese, hey , what's up ?
<Soul> it only happens when i leave the computer running
<dromer> Soul: just sudo killall firefox-bin and restart it, it'll reload all your pages .. and use less ram ;)
<TeraDyne> Soul: ok. I thought you said ubuntu.
<Soul> sorru about that
<aznpridechinese> can't get my sound to work, a week ago someone gave me a link to setup my sound card and it worked but i can't find that link
<aznpridechinese> and i've reinstalled linux about 20 times since i got it to work
<dromer> haha, why? :P
<kaic> what do i need to compile a program in kubuntu?
<dromer> hmm, firestarter sucks pretty bad btw .. can't even add anything to external zones etc.
<Soul> One more help please. i'v been searching every where to make a floorplan using dia or kivio but cant find any floorplan stensils can anyone help
<dromer> kaic: stuff
<dromer> kaic: depends on the program :P  if you are lucky, the ./configure will give detailed output on which packages you need
<pag> !b-e | kaic
<ubotu> kaic: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Skyrail> Anyone know how I can the IP of this machine I've got attached to this one heh, I'm trying to get a DHCP server thing to work as I cba switching all my perphirals over to my other PC to give it a fixed IP
<kaic> pag: i see, i must have the development packages, but wich are they?
<poutcheu> hello
<pag> kaic, you should see that in output of ./configure
<kaic> pag: where can i find and install, if they are already insert in kubuntu. if they are not, where can i download them?
<poutcheu> i can i translate gcc errors in french?
<BrightEyes`> hello.any good msn clients with webcam support?
<TeraDyne> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> kaic, they can be installed with Adept or apt-get or aptitude
<TeraDyne> !info amsn
<pag> !info amsn | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<ubotu> brighteyes`: please see above
<BrightEyes`> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BluesKaj> aznpridechinese, http://www.pcauthority.com.au/print.aspx?CIID=21424&SIID=10
<poutcheu> i can i translate gcc errors in french?
<Soul> Does anyone know whats new in Ubuntu 7.10
<poutcheu> how can i translate gcc errors in french?
<pag> poutcheu, try asking in #ubuntu-fr
<pag> !gutsy | Soul
<Skyrail> Soul: no idea I still use 6.06
<ubotu> Soul: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<kaic> pag: there are a lot of packages and i have no idea wich i should install
<pag> kaic, please pastebin the output of ./configure
<pag> !paste | kaic
<ubotu> kaic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<poutcheu> pag : ok
<aznpridechinese> blue, that page dosn't really tell me how to get my sound working, i think it presumes you can already hear sounds
<kaic> pag: sorry, still dont get it. how do i acess the output of ./configure?
<kaic> pag: its not installed, just a sec
<pag> kaic, please see the compiling tips @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<BluesKaj> aznpridechinese, try this http://alsa.opensrc.org/Main_Page
<WaxyFresh> hi i ran dpkg-reconfigure yesterday,and when it was done i tryed it again to make sure it got everything,it proceded to reconfigure the same stuff all over again,now im running it a third time!why does it just keep going?is it powered by the energizer bunny?
<Skyrail> lol
<TeraDyne> ...
<aznpridechinese> blueskaj, i've used the alsa webpage to try and install my sound card but everytime i try to install their driver/source/util etc it gives me an error when i ./configure etc saying something about permission denied in the middle of installing the software
<pag> aznpridechinese, remember to run "make install" with sudo
<aznpridechinese> yes i did that
<aznpridechinese> like i said, it's in the middle of the installation that it tells me something about permission denied when it tries to make a directory somewhere
<Nilli> SlimeyPete: you still here?
<SlimeyPete> yep
<Nilli> I can now log out properly!
<SlimeyPete> cool. How?
<Nilli> I installed the driver from ati's website instead.. if you did it through adept manager you get v8.34 and on ati's website it's at v8.38
<SlimeyPete> ah right
<SlimeyPete> I'll try that myself some time, thanks :)
<Nilli> haven't tried a complete reboot yet, or playing the game, but I thought I'd let you know that I made some progress in case you were about to log off
<Nilli> good luck, and bye :)
<SlimeyPete> :)
<ace_suares> hi all
<ace_suares> anyone experiencing reallyhard openoffice crashes when file->open
<ace_suares> ?
<Soul> does kubuntu need any maintainance
<BluesKaj> Soul, maintenance?
<Soul> How do you clean all the downloaded files
<Soul> I can sure use some free spaces
<Dunkelschub> I'm attempting to install Kubuntu on a laptop and the installer has seemed to install on the "Loading hardware drivers", does this mean that Kubuntu doesn't support the hardware on my laptop?
<Lynoure> Dunkelschub: is there a word missing? It's normal for it to load the drivers.
<Dunkelschub> *stall
<Lynoure> Dunkelschub: and what laptop is the one you  install on?
<Dunkelschub> stall when it says "Loading hardware drivers"
<Dunkelschub> Compaq Presario V6305NR
<Lynoure> Dunkelschub: Did you verify that the cd was fine?
<Dunkelschub> yes
<Dunkelschub> I have the 64 bit cd, because the laptop has a 64 bit AMD processor
<estel> hi - where can i get help about installing kubuntu?
<jhutchins> Dunkelschub: Running 64b linux takes some work.  You may want to start out with 32b, see what you can work out there.
<Dunkelschub> kk
<jhutchins> Dunkelschub: Drivers are especially difficult.
<BluesKaj> Soul, you can delete , deb, tar.gz/bz2 files
<jhutchins> Dunkelschub: It helps if you know things like chipsets in your system, and you can search for information on your particular model and linux
<jhutchins> Dunkelschub: It's not so much kubuntu as linux in general you need to figure out.
<estel> in fact after isolinux has loaded the kernel and the initrd my display is black - and stays completely black
<emonkey-p> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<robin_> is there a known issue with installing kubuntu on a system with a 8800gts, everytime i try to install my screen blacks out
<TheCreationist>  I have a very serious problem.  Almost all of my applications are crashing immediately with a "Segmentation Fault" error.  Even the terminal and Firefox.  What can I do?  And without Firefox, I can't download an Ubuntu ISO (unless someone could give me a wget command I could Alt-F2 to get it)...
<robin_> dont think anyone here
<jhutchins> robin_: search on google.
<BluesKaj> robin_, nvidia ?
<robin_> for what
<jhutchins> robin_: Try the various options noapic noacpi vga=normal
<jhutchins> robin_: Search kubuntu+8800gts
<Soul> thanks.
<robin_> i do
<robin_> I will lol
<robin_> thx
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: WHat kind of installation do you have that's crashing?
<TheCreationist> jhutchins: It's actually just the Ubuntu Feisty desktop installation.  I don't know if that's what you mean, though :)
<Soul> Can anyone guide me to some linux, ubuntu, kubuntu magazines where i can learn more
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: Well, if you already have it, why are you trying to download the iso?
<TheCreationist> jhutchins: Problem started a couple nights ago.  Ran Update Manager to install new updates, but it claimed I needed to run apt-get install -f first.  When I tried running that, apt-get just kept crashing.  And then everything else started doing the same.
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: That sounds like a hardware problem, like bad ram.
<BluesKaj> !google | Soul
<ubotu> Soul: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: Or given that, bad hard disk.
<robin_> anyone tried ENVY?:
<TheCreationist> jhutchins: I actually don't have the CD here anymore.  I'm at a friends house (about 20 minutes from home) and I left all my CDs at home.
<TheCreationist> jhutchins: Hmm... it's a brand new memory chip...
<Zlooot> its definatly cracked ram :D
<Soul> thanks
<Zlooot> i love KDE
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: I would boot to single/recovery/maintenance mode and do an fsck.
<Zlooot> OMG not FSCK
<TheCreationist> jhutchins: That's another question I have.  This isn't a dual-boot system, and it doesn't appear that grub ever shows up when starting the system.
<Zlooot> its gona take days
<jhutchins> http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jhutchins> http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Zlooot> whats the difrence betwen these two ?
<TheCreationist> Zlooot: One is the Live CD... the other isn't ;)
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: I would suggest you run memtest if you can.
<Zlooot> isnt the laive cd instalable ?
<TheCreationist> hmm... yeah, can't even download either of those files.
<BluesKaj> robin_, Envy is breaks on feisty with some setups / graphics cards etc , so be careful and it's also unstable if you do get your drivers installed
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Zlooot> so whats the use for the other one ?
<TheCreationist> Man, this is so screwed up.  Can't change to a different terminal (it crashes)... can't open up the console.... can't open firefox...
<jhutchins> Zlooot: The alternative cd provides more options in the install process, but doesn't run as a live CD.
<jhutchins> !install | Zlooot: read more at
<ubotu> Zlooot: read more at: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<TheCreationist> Looks like I'm going to have to reinstall?
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: check the disk and the ram first, but I would say yes.
<Zlooot> can a make a live cd from the installed distro like with fedora ?
<jhutchins> Zlooot: Sure.
<jhutchins> Zlooot: No real need to though since the default CD is a live CD.
<Zlooot> sure there is i want the live cd to be a clone of my setup
<TheCreationist> jhutchins: Alright.  THank you for your help.
<TheCreationist> grr... can't even play Sudoku while I'm waiting! lol
<Zlooot> so i can take the live cd on hallydays and have my programas and seting so i can use my frinds computer just like it was my own
<Soul> How to use obexftp with GUI
<TheCreationist> Zlooot: It would probably be better if you installed Ubuntu on a USB stick.
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: flash ram has a limited lifecycle.
<Zlooot> thats would be even better exept for the fact that i dont have one
<TheCreationist> jhutchins: I just suggest that because it's more flexible with read/write abilities.
<Soul> I need to easily transfer music, images and apps to my nokia 6630
<Zlooot> cant i just use the lve cd and have USB to save data ?
<Soul> can anyone help
<TheCreationist> Zlooot: Of course.
<TheCreationist> Zlooot: But you just said you don't have a USB stick ;)
<Zlooot> i should had said "coulnt"
<Zlooot> sorry bad grammar
<Zlooot> how do a make my live dvd from the installed system ?
<Soul> I need to easily transfer music, images and apps to my nokia 6630. can anyone help
<Zlooot> netsplit
<Zlooot> boomaer
<jhutchins> Zlooot: Same way you would for Fedora.  If you have a howto for that, just follow it.
<Zlooot> fedora has a nice giu program is that the same case has ubuntu ?
<TheCreationist> Zlooot: Ubuntu doesn't come with one, but you could always install and use the one in Fedora.... with some tweaking, I'm sure.
<Zlooot> sounds like too much trouble
<VSpike> Is it possible to integrate apport with KDE better?
<VSpike> I've found that I can run /usr/share/apport/apport-qt from the command line to kick it off
<VSpike> But it mostly only seems to catch crashing gnome/gtk apps - yet I've seen apport reports online for KDE apps
<BrightEyes`> how can i make a key shortcut to change the keyboard language?
<benny_933> hi
<yurimxpxman2> how can I kick someone using my registered nick in IRC?
<SlimeyPete>  try /msg nickserv help ghost
<BrightEyes`> how can i make a key shortcut to change the keyboard language?
<estel> there seems to be a problem with the linux kernel on the install-cd and my pc. is there a way to set up a minimal kubuntu system from knoppix like gentoo installations are performed?
<Graham> What problem?
<estel> the kernel freezes - no kernel oops
<estel> maybe it is a problem with scsi/sata on my system
<Fragility> when  turn on my computer and try to access adept package manager it says it is already running
<Fragility> and n system resources it isnt
<estel> i have a strange mainboard (p5ld2)
<Fragility> and I left it instaling over last night and there was an errror instaling java from add remove programs
<lordofthepigs> Hello! I'm trying to move my root partition on my hard drive. For now, I used the gparted livecd to make a copy of my root partition somwhere else on the disk. I also changed the uuid of the copy, set grub to boot use the new partition to find /boot/grub/stage1, and edited fstab on the new partition so that the correct one is mounted as root.
<lordofthepigs> however, my Kubuntu still mounts the original root partition.
<Graham> Fragility: Try apt-get from console, it'll tell you what to do
<lordofthepigs> Gparted in kubuntu reports that the original partition is mounted on / and that the new one is not mounted.
<lordofthepigs> am I missing something there?
<__Chris> Hi Dr_willis
<dr_willis> Howdies
<Fragility> apt get doesnt realy tell me anything, I mean it tells me about apt get, t doesnt tell me why adept isnt working
<Graham> apt-get update
<Fragility> I really did update though, i want to be able to access adept for speccific things...and it was dpkg was interrupted must run manually
<Fragility> I put in the command they gave me and its running fine....
<TeraDyne> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<TeraDyne> that one?
<lordofthepigs> Can anybody help me with my problem?
<dr_willis> and the problem is?
<lordofthepigs> Hello! I'm trying to move my root partition on my hard drive. For now, I used the gparted livecd to make a copy of my root partition somwhere else on the disk. I also changed the uuid of the copy, set grub to boot use the new partition to find /boot/grub/stage1, and edited fstab on the new partition so that the correct one is mounted as root.
<lordofthepigs> however, my Kubuntu still mounts the original root partition.
<lordofthepigs> Gparted in kubuntu reports that the original partition is mounted on / and that the new one is not mounted.
<lordofthepigs> am I missing something there?
* lordofthepigs hopes that doesn't count as flooding.
<Zlooot> no one is paying atention anyways :D
<fdoving> not flooding in my book :)
<lordofthepigs> My next step would have been to simply delete the original partition, and figure out how to make the system work from there.
<lordofthepigs> But I'm a bit uncomfortable with that technique
<lordofthepigs> I'd rather be able to run the system with the new partition mounted as / first.
<dr_willis> the fstab and grub are using the UUID of the drives, either edit the files to use the /dev/whatever entrys - or use the corredt uuid
<dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid to see the uuid's
<fdoving> lordofthepigs: when you boot grub, does grub say the correct UUID/Device when it boots? - or does it contain old data?
<lordofthepigs> hmm... when I boot grub?
<fdoving> lordofthepigs: yes, hit 'e' or something to edit the entry.
<lordofthepigs> i doesn't say anything else than "grub starting" and then display the boot menu
<fdoving> then you need to hit escape.
<fdoving> and then 'e'
<fdoving> then you'll see the options sent to the kernel when booting.
<dr_willis> this is one of the reasons i always edit the grub menu to always show. :)
<yurimxpxman> an someone help me figure out how to download these videos? -> http://www.purevolume.com/videos/mxpx/sessions
<tealson> i have a problem with kiba, can anyone tell me how to add an application into the dock?
<lordofthepigs> fdoving: I'll see what I get if I do that
<yurimxpxman> tealson: I think you just drag and drop them IIRC
<lordofthepigs> dr_willis: how can I setup my grub menu to always show that kind of infomation?
<dr_willis> lordofthepigs,  edit the menu.lst
<sweettooth> hi there, how can i make thunderbird (or other apps) to start at boot-up?
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dr_willis> Grub is one of the tools that it pays big time to learn all the ins and outs of it. :)
<dr_willis> since its so imporntant.
<fdoving> it's pretty nice compared to lilo.
<tealson> yurimxpxman: if I try to drop an app, the mouse icon becomes a small X and nothing happens :(
<fdoving> doesn't just say LI then fails. you can search for files and all.
<dr_willis> once ya learn to use it.
<fdoving> !autorun | sweettooth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !autostart | sweettooth
<ubotu> sweettooth: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<tealson> yurimxpxman: ahh got it! *beats his head on the table* had to drop it at the left part of the bar
<lordofthepigs> so basically, I just press "e" at the menu boot menu and check the options I get?
<lordofthepigs> (just confirming, not to reboot for nothing ;) )
<fdoving> lordofthepigs: yes. e for edit, so you can change them too, if they are wrong.
<lordofthepigs> oh, another thing, what's the partition order in grub, are the partitions ordered by their physical order on the disk, or by creation date?
<lordofthepigs> because for now, gparted reports my partitions as beeing (hda1 hda2 ((hda3) hda8 hda6 hda7))
<fdoving> lordofthepigs: physical
<lordofthepigs> hda3 is an extended partition
<_Shade_> hi there
<lordofthepigs> and does grub add a number for unallocated space?
<_Shade_> i was just updating my packages via an adept updater, when it's dissapeared from my taskbar. It's still available in the running processes though. How to get it back?
<fdoving> lordofthepigs: no.
<dr_willis> grub skips unallocated drive partions, and cddrives
<lordofthepigs> okay
<dr_willis> grub also starts counting at 0 :)
<dr_willis> thats somthing to rember
<lordofthepigs> yeah, I knew that one :)
<Zlooot> grub is full of quirks
<Zlooot> some one should fixe once and for all
<_Shade_> how can i get back a lost process?
<Zlooot> why dosent anybody uses lilo anymore ?
<lordofthepigs> so if my gparted shows my partitions as beeing hda8 hda6 hda7 (in this order)
<lordofthepigs> grub would actually have (hd0,5) (hd0,6) (hd0,7)
<lordofthepigs> is that it?
<dr_willis> How did ya get 8, 6, 7 ? gesh
<dr_willis> :)
<lordofthepigs> well, I had big NTFS partition in the middle, that I got rid of
<lordofthepigs> and want to append that free space at the end of my home partition (which happens to be the last one...)
<estel> is there a installer with a different kernel available?
<lordofthepigs> yeah, it's not very elegant, but... whatever
<Zlooot> lordofthepigs: seems a bit confused ?
<estel> or is it possible to you another kernel?
<lordofthepigs> so since, I can't move ext3 partitions, I just decided to clone the existing ones at the beginning of the free space
<lordofthepigs> one by one, until the freespace is a the end :-)
<lordofthepigs> I know... sounds a bit tedious, but well... at least I learn things :-)
<Fragility> hey when one opens up the konsole it should show your computer/use name pretty quickly right?
<lordofthepigs> it seems I forgot the command to list all partitions and their uuid...
<Fragility> and I dont mean that in the sense of debating what or what isnt fast, I mean, in general doesnt it just show up?
<fdoving> Fragility: yes, instantly
<fdoving> lordofthepigs: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<lordofthepigs> thanks, fdoving
<dromer> hmm, yesterday, at the Uni. I scanned a couple images (on a windows pc) that where automatically saved as .tiff, now when I try to open them I don't have any program that can ..
<Fragility> is there a program that could run tests on my hard drive access speed?
<fdoving> Fragility: yes, hdparm, from konsole, 'hdparm -tT /dev/devcice'
* lordofthepigs reboots to check the grub stuff
<jhutchins_lt> dromer: Seems to me there's a tiff lib...
<jhutchins_lt> !find libtiff
<ubotu> Found: libtiff-tools, libtiff4, libtiff4-dev, libtiffxx0c2, libtiff-opengl
<dromer> jhutchins_lt: I have opened tiffs before though ..
<jhutchins_lt> !find tiff
<ubotu> Found: libtiff-tools, libtiff4, libtiff4-dev, libtiffxx0c2, kdc2tiff (and 1 others)
<dromer> I'll install those and seew hat happens ..
<jhutchins_lt> dromer: I think all you need is libtiff4
<dromer> hmm, only kdc2tiff is new
<dromer> jhutchins_lt: I already have it installed ..
<jhutchins_lt> Hm.
<jhutchins_lt> dromer: Do you have imagemagick?
<dromer> jhutchins_lt: yes
<jhutchins_lt> Do an identify on one of the tiffs.
<Fragility> ty I wish i knew about this previous
<Fragility> tell me if this is good or bad, I assume it's just a 5400 rps hdd
<Fragility> Timing cached reads:   1468 MB in  2.00 seconds = 734.10 MB/sec
<Fragility>  Timing buffered disk reads:   96 MB in  3.01 seconds =  31.87 MB/sec
<dromer> jhutchins_lt: identify: Old-style JPEG compression support is not configured. `Scan07-07-09 1449.tif'.
<dromer> jhutchins_lt: the -verbose flag gives lots of output
<lordofthepigs> Hmmm... it seems that grub still points to (hd0,5)
<fdoving> Fragility: that's OK.
<lordofthepigs> I don't understand why
<dromer> jhutchins_lt: but still at the end: identify: Old-style JPEG compression support is not configured. `Scan07-07-09 1449.tif'.
<lordofthepigs> I typed the following command in grub
<Fragility> so if I'm having problems I should in general rule out a slow hdd read time?
<lordofthepigs> find /boot/grub/stage1 => (hd0,5) (hd0,7)
<dromer> jhutchins_lt: You have to rebuild libtiff with OJPEG_SUPPORT defined  << hmm, how do I do that :(
<dromer> I really need these scans for my report :( (due this friday)
<fdoving> Fragility: depends on what you are dooing, but ~32MB/sec should cope with most normal usage.
<lordofthepigs> setup (hd0,7)
<lordofthepigs> root (hd0)
<lordofthepigs> Am I missing a command to commit my changes to the disk?
<Fragility> I've been having a lot of various and seemingly unrelated problems, I am worried I need to reflash my bios (which i've never done before)
<Fragility> but Kubuntu is doing ok but not great (switched over from ubuntu)
<Fragility> but I havnt used it that much, a lot of problems with web browsers going way to slowly and often locking up
<Fragility> and the sound crackles when other things are being used...which Kubuntus sound area helps but not entirely
<Fragility> and its's still jst acting odd
<lordofthepigs> any ideas what's the problem?
<Fragility> Is there a command to test if multiple types of hardware are running as they should be?
<noxxRd> Is there a how to on config of windows behavior to prevent opening in the split of the dual monitors? (twinview)
<dr_willis> noxxRd,  i got twinview enabled. and only a few veryu stupid apps 'span' both monitors.
<dr_willis> Unfortunatly it seems that most java apps are not very bright in that area. :(
<dr_willis> vmware was also braind dead last i tried.
<zipper> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lordofthepigs> dr_willis: do you have any idea what's missing in my grub configuration?
<dr_willis> lordofthepigs,  nope.  I tend to keep my partition layout very sane, and   simple.
<noxxRd> dr_willis thanks... I'll play around more. =D
<jhutchins_lt> lordofthepigs:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowTo
<dr_willis> the grub homepage has the definitive docs also. :)
<hasan> hi ugys
<hasan> is there a voip lab program for linux?
<jhutchins_lt> Fragility: You might want to run memtest (overnight), check the disk (boot to single/recovery/rescue mode and run fsck).
<damien_> yop yop
<lordofthepigs> that's what I'm... err... trying to acheive in the end....
<lordofthepigs> is there a command in grub that I must type to commit the "setup" and "root" commands I typed previously
<jhutchins_lt> lordofthepigs:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowTo
<dr_willis> lordofthepigs,  if you are editing things from the grubs menu (with e) they dont  get saved.. not sure they CAN get saved...
<lordofthepigs> jhutchins_lt: "the page doesn't exist yet"
<dr_willis> i use the E dit thing as a way to test.. then make permenet changes in the menu.lst
<jhutchins_lt> lordofthepigs: It's not like most people mess with grub much, they just set it up and move on, so the commands aren't right at our fingertips.
<jhutchins_lt> !grub
<lordofthepigs> dr_willis: no, I'm editing from sudo grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lordofthepigs> (well actually, from grub on the gparted livecd)
<dr_willis> i alwways edit the menu.lst and rerun update-grub
<tino097> what means PCI:1:0:0 ?
<dr_willis> :)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> hey
<dr_willis> tino097,  thats how the veraious cards are itentified.
<jhutchins_lt> Sorry, typo, try again.
<|Zero|H|I|T|> can you help me with something?
<dr_willis> pci:1:0:0  pci 0:1:0 and so forth.
<|Zero|H|I|T|> is kubuntu-5.10-kde352+koffice-rc1-i386-1 the default kubuntu distro?
<tino097> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<jhutchins_lt> |Zero|H|I|T|: No, we're on 7.04 now.
<tino097> dr_willis: many guides for ati9200 mentioned that, and on my system isnt working with tha
<dr_willis> lspci should show what the #'s are
<dr_willis> i THINk.. :) heh
<dr_willis> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]  (rev a1)
<ohmbr> hi... i can't configure a bt878 video card... where can i find a good web site to help me...
<Fragility> TY for the help...I am probably also installing Kubuntu on my desktop today at a different location (64 bit edition) so may be back ;)
<Fragility> am going to trun fcsk in recovery mode
<command0-182_> could someone please help me...I'm having a problen with my adept updater
<command0-182_> I'm getting the The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<jhutchins_lt> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<camlin> hi people, i have a webcam and i want to get this working with kopete but i dont know how, first time that i have a webcam
<camlin> anybody could help me with this
<Novell> anyone know of a system to keep a centralized list (of some sort) of packages to be installed on a system and automatically install them in the bg if a new one not installed is found ?
<nagnag> I connect my htcp to tv with dvi > hdmi. When connecting to the HDMI the tv cuts off like 1cm of all sides. dvi -> pc input shows correct. How can i adjust display in xorg ? Standard kubuntu install with newest nvidia drivers (got geforce 8600 gts).
<command0-182_> "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" - Isn't working for me.
<command0-182_> When I type sudo apt-get update It says, E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 44 in source list ect/apt/sources.list
<Dunkelschub> take a look at your source list
<command0-182_> I have...but I can't change anything
<command0-182_> there is a wget command on line 44 though
<command0-182_> but I can't do anything about it
<TeraDyne> command0-182_: "kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list" is the command you need to edit it.
<BluesKaj> command0-182_, check line 44 of your sources list and delete the wget , or just delete the line of it isn't repository address
<command0-182_> yes but how do I save it when I've changed it?
<command0-182_> It just says permission dynied
<Pharsalus> Hey guys, I have a quick question about Konsole. How do I run an executable file in Konsole? What's the syntax? I couldn't find it in the (relatively poor) documentation.
<Daisuke_Ido> linux's documentation poor?
<Daisuke_Ido> HAH
<BluesKaj> command0-182_, alt+f2 ' kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ...it will ask for your password after that you have permission to edit and save the file
<Daisuke_Ido> is it an executable binary or an executable shell script?
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's a binary you should be able to type in the executable name and hit enter
<Pharsalus> Err, it was compiled from G++ using 'g++ -c filename.o' so you tell me... *blushes*
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a binary :)
<Pharsalus> Great, so what do I do with it?
<Daisuke_Ido> once it's compiled you should be able to just type the filename in and hit enter
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're in the same directory
<nagnag> or chmod +x binary; ./binary
<Daisuke_Ido> same
<Pharsalus> Command not found, it said.
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't compile much, so i'm not particularly sure
<Novell> Pharsalus: replace binary with whatever the name of the binary is
<Novell> Pharsalus: since you didn't specify one with g++ it's probably a.out
<Novell> unless my memory fails me
<Pharsalus> Ok, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> if you use -c it didn't link it
<Novell> that's true too
<Daisuke_Ido> Pharsalus: try just gcc <source file>
<Novell> Pharsalus: you probably want something like g++ -o binary-name file.cpp
<command0-182_> When I try to edit my; /ect/apt/sources.list, file then it tells me that I don't have permission...how can I fix this?
<Pharsalus> Novell: It's a cc file, is that the same? I've done g++ -o on it before.
<Novell> command0-182_: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Novell> Pharsalus: .cc, .cpp or whatever, doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> command0-182_, did read what isposted to you abobe ?
<BluesKaj> above
<Pharsalus> Novell: Ok, I have an executable program, called prog, made at the same time as a.out. How do I run that?
<Novell> the default name is a.out if you don't specify one with -o name
<Daisuke_Ido> ./prog
<Novell> as you run anything in the current dir, what Daisuke_Ido said
<command0-182_> yeah...trying to get it to work
<command0-182_> I type it in konsol right?
<Daisuke_Ido> correct
<Pharsalus> YES! I LOVE YOU ALL
<Pharsalus> Thanks. ^^
<BluesKaj> no command0-182_ alt+f2 then type 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list' in the runbox
<pag> command0-182_, you might prefer nano over vim. vim is rather hard to use, if you don't posess earlier expierience with it.
* Novell hugs vim
<command0-182_> OK
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome, though i think novell deserves the credit, like i said, i rarely compile anything :)
<Pharsalus> Hehe, thanks to both of you.
<command0-182_> OK I've typed it in and I have a Konsole box displaying options for me...now hat?
<command0-182_> OK...I've fix my problem...now how do I asave it in this konsole?
<pag> command0-182_, which did you use?
<pag> nano or vim ?
<command0-182_> I'm trying to save sources.list but the Konsole doesn't have an option for that
<pag> in nano: ctrl+o saves  ctrl+x exits
<command0-182_> OK
<Sheila> Hi Everyone
<pag> !hi | Sheila
<ubotu> Sheila: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Sheila> How is everyone ? OK ?
<Sheila> Ho Shely
<Sheila> hi maria
<zolar> Hello all
<Sheila> Any women from the UK
<zolar> How do you backup your contact list in evelution.....?
<hero> you mean this channe is a place to meet chicks?!
<hero> zolar: you want to look for "export" in one of the menus
<Sheila> Nah theres tooo many blokes here
<Sheila> I wanted to have a sensible chat with a woman
<hero> Sheila: i think there's a linux channel on freenode just for women
<hero> you might try that
<hero> is it #linuxchicks ?
<zolar> hero: All I see is import, no export.
<waylandbill_> guess the assumption is a chat with a man is not likely to be sensible. Could be true sometimes. ;-)
<BluesKaj> why the gender discrimination ...wonder if she's a man hater , notice the comment "sensible chat" ?...as if there's no sensible ppl in here.
<BluesKaj> yeah the reverse is true as well, waylandbill_  :)
<BluesKaj> <--- I have 3 grown daughters ...I speak from experience
<BluesKaj> got rid of Lulu :P
<zolar> Is there a IRC channel for Evolution?
<BluesKaj> dunno zolar , check the server channel list
<bilal> Ubuntu firefox crashes when internet is slow. Can someone help me to fix this permenently. My IPv6 is currently on
<bilal> KUbuntu firefox crashes when internet is slow. Can someone help me to fix this permenently. My IPv6 is currently on
<meson10> bilal: are u using google browser sync?
<bilal> I dont know what google browser sync is
<meson10> bilal: can be because of any extension that you have installed in firefox..the basic stripped down version is quite stable
<bilal> Makes sense. Sine I Have 7 addons
<newbie> can someone help me map a net drive?
<comodo> can anyone tell me how to install frostwire
<hero> zolar: still there?
<hero> bilal: see the manpage for smbmount
<newbie> well, the drive I'll be maping is on this pc
<newbie> it's making it so other PCs can use it..
<newbie> that are on my home net
<hero> smbmount
<bilal> newbie: Try Adept Manager
<jhutchins> newbie: What do the other pc's run?
<hero> newbie: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/smbmount.8.html
<hero> oh
<hero> i read that wrong. my mistake.
<jhutchins> hero: I don't think that's goign to help him share drives.
<newbie> jhutchins: windows
<jhutchins> Then you'll need to set up samba to share the local folders.
<hero> jhutchins: yeah, i just realized that. my apologies.
<comodo> can someone tell me how to check for direct rendering
<jhutchins> newbie: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<hero> zolar: you can export your contacts using evolution-addressbook-export
<newbie> jhutchins: thanks
<vzduch> how about 'man smb.conf'?
<zolar> hero: where is the evolution-addressbook-export located...
<_Shade_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Shade_> how should the xorg.conf look like for legacy nvidia drivers?
<vzduch> _Shade_: depends on your monitor and card ;)
<WaxyFresh>  hi i just downloaded swiftweasel32-2.0.0.4.1_athlon64-32bit_ubuntu-AMD64 can someone tell me how to build it? im running kubuntu and have all the tools to build from source installed
<vzduch> _Shade_: regenerate it w/ 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and use the Advanced function for setting you monitor frequencies
<marcus__> I cant get my samba-server visible, please troubleshoot me.
<_Shade_> vzduch: I just asked because i don't have 3d support when i install nvidia legacy and i forgot what i had there before
<vzduch> _Shade_: probably you need to add 'Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" under 'Device' (where your card is listed)
<_Shade_> vzduch: yes, you're right but there was something more
<wsjunior> i would like to make some special keys of my dv5040us laptop to work
<wsjunior> these are the special keys: enlightned
<wsjunior> ops
<wsjunior> http://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc04623vp8.jpg
<WaxyFresh> so no help on how to build stuff from source?im sure someone here knows
<vzduch> _Shade_: I also tried 'Option "RenderAccel" "true"' for my GF2, which causes the X server not to start anymore
<SkorpKing> _Shade_: i've downloded and installed nvidia drivers from nvidia website and it works for me. it will change the xorg.conf file for you.
<wsjunior> the first and second have the blue light on but doesnt work. i cant even see they keycodes with xev
<vzduch> SkorpKing: no need to download from Nvidia if you can get the pkgs from the repos to work
<wsjunior> and the one withou the blue light is the mute key. it work but the light doesnt turn on while active..
<wsjunior> is there any way to make them work?
<BluesKaj> jhutchins , what's the default file destination for web downloads using konq ?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Not sure.  Probably home folder.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I know firefox defaults to the desktop.
* jhutchins thinks a bit...
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I think it uses a "last folder opened or configured default" buffer.
<WaxyFresh>  hi i just downloaded swiftweasel32-2.0.0.4.1_athlon64-32bit_ubuntu-AMD64 can someone tell me how to build it? im running kubuntu and have all the tools to build from source installed
<wsjunior> does anybody here has a hp laptop with quickplay
<BluesKaj> I'm following your advice and using konq as my default browser
<SkorpKing> _Shade_: never tried it that way. one of the things that needs to change is 'nv' to 'nvidia'. i'm not on my linux box so i can't check for you. good luck.
<vzduch> jhutchins: that'd be my guess too.. to my knowledge there is no such thing as a default download directory for Konq, it will always ask you where to save
<jhutchins> vzduch: Yeah, but it offers the last folder saved to/opened as well.
<wsjunior> does anybody here has a hp laptop with quickplay??
<vzduch> jhutchins: didn't find any such option in the prefs on a quick glance
<jhutchins> !build | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<waylandbill_> BluesKaj: it uses the last folder. In actuallity it uses the standard open/save dialog box, which defaults to last used folder for that app if I remember Qt correctly.
* jhutchins somehow doubts that "swiftweasel" will be in the repos.
<_Shade_> SkorpKing: there was something to comment out there as well... glx or dri - i don't remember
* BluesKaj is confused by the "last folder" ...what do you mean ?
<vzduch> what's swiftweasel anyway.. sounds a bit like this SwiftFox (Firefox enhancement) from Automatix
<waylandbill_> BluesKaj: the last time the dialog was used in that application.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: the kde apps use a common file open/save dialog, whatever that dialog opened or saved last is the default.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: You can also configure a default location.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I think that's in kcontrol
<BluesKaj> all I did was download an app from the internet...why so confusing
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: 'cause you didn't pay attention?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: just use "find" from "Tools".
<SkorpKing> _Shade_: it could be glx, not sure.
<BluesKaj> the thing downloaded but didn't show a destination
<waylandbill_> BluesKaj: not confusing. just was explaining how the toolkit is designed to work. it's a good concept anyway. :-D
<BluesKaj> well, easy for you maybe ... strange for me
<vzduch> SkorpKing: shouldn't be GLX, that's exactly what you need for 3D to function
<Soul> Is there a GUI to connet my Nokia 6630 via USB and download images and video from it. Is there any easy alternatie to ObexFTP
<SkorpKing> _Shade_: hope this help. http://grabnotes.com/gentoo/xorg.html
<vzduch> SkorpKing: too late :)
<SkorpKing> :-)
<WaxyFresh> how do i install Firefox32 on a 64 bit machine?
<agresor>  is there any good software for scaning image from scaner  ?
<tsdgeos> kooka?
<Soul> My Kmenu is missing some icons for some applications. How to correect the problem. I do not know which Ion goes to which appliations
<Soul> My Kmenu is missing some icons for some applications. How to correect the problem. I do not know which Icon goes to which appliations
<mzanfardino> question: I'd like an application to launch when I log into a session (specifically an XGL session).  Where is this configured?
<jthomas_> soul: right-click on a menu item, and select [Edit] .  You can there change the icon to anythinhg given, or to an image that you may have downloaded from the web.  Icons aren't necessarily specific to an application (they should be but you can use anything really).  Make sure to click [Save]  before closing the Menu Editor.
<Soul> Thanks jthomas
<jthomas_> sure!
<Soul> Only if someone can help me on
<Soul> Is there a GUI to connet my Nokia 6630 via USB and download images and video from it. Is there any easy alternatie to ObexFTP
<jthomas_> Soul i'd google for the nokia # and linux, see what comes up.  If its just an FTP thing there are tons of FTP clients available for Linux; konqueror is a great tool for that.
<Soul> I tried a lot of googling. Thing is it's not plain english. Its a bit diffiult and I'm sared i might rash the system
<Soul> I tried a lot of googling. Thing is it's not plain english. Its a bit diffiult and I'm scared i might rash the system
<Soul> I tried a lot of googling. Thing is it's not plain english. Its a bit diffiult and I'm scared i might crash the system
<jthomas_> what happens when you plug it in to the comp w/ usb?
<mzanfardino> how do I set an application to autorun?
<jthomas_> mzanfardino: i think there is a hidden file (starts with a . (dot)) in your home directory.
<jthomas_> look there first
<DexterF> mzanfardino: you mean after login? symlink to the application in ~/.kde/Autostart
<mzanfardino> DexterF: thank you
<DexterF> drag and drop from KMenu into konq works, too
<DexterF> yw
<pvh> After a recent update I lost the ability to start X. KDM comes up, but when I log in I get a black screen with a cursor for a second and then return to KDM. I get the same behavior with startx from the command line.
<pvh> Can anyone help me diagnose what's happened to me here?
<mariusz> how works a usb webcam on kubuntu
<mzanfardino> exit
<SkorpKing> pvh: it sounds like graphic drivers don't load. check in /var/log/ for xorg messages.
<pvh> SkorpKing: I only see one (EE)
<pvh> SkorpKing: (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension
<SkorpKing> pvh: did you load grapich drivers and this happened after a restart?
<mariusz> I have a usb webcam and I want to install the webcam on kubuntu
<pvh> SkorpKing: I think the only changes made were to run whatever auto-updates were available.
<jthomas_> mariusz plug it in and start a webcam program.  install those in adept.
<pvh> I found instructions on how to eliminate that error message by adding "AllowGLXWithComposite" to my xorg.conf file but I'm still crashing when I try to log in.
<SkorpKing> pvh: try to google for that. i'm still checking.
<_Shade_> how can i purge a package with all of its dependencies?
<_Shade_> or undo last apt installation
<pvh> SkorpKing: so now the EE line is gone but I'm still crashing...
<pvh> _Shade_: I've used deborphan for that kind of thing in the past.
<_Shade_> pvh: what's that?
<pvh> _Shade_: gtkorphan is a graphical frontend to it
<pvh> _Shade_: it's a tool that helps you find what stuff is installed in your system that nothing is using
<_Shade_> there's an option in apt -autoremove but i don't know how to use it
<SkorpKing> pvh: looks like some problem in xorg.conf. what card do you have?
<vzduch> pvh: do you have any other Options in the Device section?
<jack> sorry to post here
<jack> but anyone know know to increase the screen resolution
<vzduch> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<vzduch> ah, damn
<pvh> SkorpKing: Geforce4 Ti4400
<jack> as in highest is 1024x768 but i want it to be 1280x800
<vzduch> jack: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pvh> vzduch: UseEdidFreqs 1, NVAgp 3, NoLogo 1
<jack> will it work in ubuntu also
<SkorpKing> pvh: i have the same problem with GeForce FX5200. haven't fixed it yet. on my box it doesn't load the driver modules at startup. try http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79189
<jack> and what do i do next
<jack> vzduch should i try it now
<vzduch> pvh: no idea what these are for
<vzduch> except for 'NoLogo', which is self-explanatory
<SkorpKing> pvh: this might also help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jack> hey i tried that now a new windows with option like sisusb tbfx r comin what to do netxt vzduch
<jack> pl help
<jack> vzduch
<pvh> SkorpKing: is this related to Beryl somehow? because I really don't care about the WM at this point, just need to log in and finish some work today
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, when a package "has super cow powers" how do you check what they are?
<jack> how to make beryl run in startup in ubuntu
<vzduch> jack: follow the instructions, it's pretty self-explanatory
<K-Ryan> I forgot the command and was telling someone about it.
<jack> no its not
<surgy> hey guys, i cant get sudo apt-get update to work becuase of this error: W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<vzduch> surgy: get the key & import it
<K-Ryan> Anyone?
<K-Ryan> !cowpowers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cowpowers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> !supercow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supercow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> what's that supposed to mean anyway?
<vzduch> hey Sanne :)
<K-Ryan> It's something you see when you use aptitude
<Sanne> hi vzduch :)
<SkorpKing> pvh: i have no idea (linux newbie). try ls -ltr /var/log/ and check the latest log files for errors. other thatn that i'm outa ideas. good luck
<vzduch> K-Ryan: I know
<DexterF> is there a linux/kde equivalent to daemon tools?
<vzduch> DexterF: no need for such a thing
<DexterF> vzduch: explain.
<vzduch> DexterF: man mount
<vzduch> you can mount an ISO into the file system
<DexterF> vzduch: ok, man mount, search for "mount nrg images"
<DexterF> yes - an *iso*
<DexterF> how about bin/cue? alcohol images? ccd images?
<vzduch> *.nrg is proprietary Nero format.. same for Alcohol images.. for bin/cue there should be a way iiac
<DexterF> yes, they are proprietary. so?
<RivaeAerya> Can somebody tell me why i can't install my native language, Dutch, in KDE? it's grayed out!
<DexterF> RivaeAerya: try sudo aptitude install <packagename> on a console and tell us what error it reports
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: which package should i install?
<DexterF> RivaeAerya: uh.. the one that's greyed out?
<vzduch> RivaeAerya: kde-i18n-nl
<RivaeAerya> ok
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: aptitude just lets me install it
<DexterF> RivaeAerya: I wouldn't waste more than a shrug :) it worked some way
<estel> thanks for your tip to create my own kernel for the installer
<estel> it took 4 tries, but finally it works :)
<estel> and it doesn't freeze :)
<_Shade_> how can i check whether i have an opengl support or not?
<estel> does xglgears run fast
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: sure did :)
<DexterF> glxgears rather
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: so thanks  for the ehe[p
<_Shade_> estel: 4131 frames in 5.0 seconds = 826.114 FPS
<RivaeAerya> help*
<RivaeAerya> typing with an icecream in hands is difficult
<DexterF> RivaeAerya: yw
<estel> you certainly do have opengl support
<DexterF> _Shade_: glxinfo tells about everything about GL, but it doesnt say it in plain words
<DexterF> if it reports a lot of features, you're probably good. using a binary driver?
<_Shade_> DexterF: yes
<DexterF> ati or nvidia?
<_Shade_> DexterF: i found it. It's glxinfo | grep direct
<_Shade_> nvidia
<_Shade_> legacy
<DexterF> welllll. direct rendering... not sure on nv, but on ati doesn't absolutely mean it's hardware accelerated GL
<DexterF> install Google Earth - if it's on software rendering, it will tell you (and who can live without GE anyway? ;) )
<_Shade_> DexterF: i asked because i was going to relax a bit and play one game, but i can't run the installer :)
<DexterF> _Shade_: which game?
<DexterF> did you chmod +x the installer?
<_Shade_> sauerbraten... yes yes i did it but it aska for libsdl stuff
<DexterF> sauerbraten?!
<DexterF> _Shade_: well, is libsdl installed?
<BrightEyes`> how can i configure my microphone?
<_Shade_> DexterF: yes it is
<vzduch> BrightEyes`: alsamixer.. unmute (type 'M' under the mic slider) and adjust the volume to your liking
<DexterF> BrightEyes`: KMix should do, too. (Mulitmedia menu)
<DexterF> _Shade_: exact error about libsdl?
<vzduch> DexterF: clicking on the loudspeaker icon in the tray and choosing 'Mixer' is enough for that :)
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: ok.now how can i record smth?
<vzduch> BrightEyes`: krecord
<DexterF> BrightEyes`: I like Audacity. should be in the repos
<vzduch> e.g.
<DexterF> BrightEyes`: guitar player?
<_Shade_> DexterF: well there are few lines
<_Shade_> may i paste it here?
<DexterF> more than 3 lines on pastebins
<DexterF> axpr.net or so
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: i dont know how to do it
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: it just doesnt work
<DexterF> BrightEyes`: know not what?
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: ive done that from kmix
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: kmix->input press the circle and turn to red for mic
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: is that ok?
<DexterF> well, that should be it
<DexterF> actually... BrightEyes` , check "capture" and "AC97" too
<DexterF> and turn them up
<_Shade_> DexterF: http://pastebin.com/m5eb55c72
<robinson> hi guys. as the talk is about audio, i have a question that i have for a while.... how to choose on which device i'd like to have the 'main' output - because a have some (working) usb-sounddevice and my headphones attached to the (working) on-board soundcard.
<DexterF> _Shade_: seems like you downloaded the src, not a precompiled package. possible?
<RivaeAerya> how can i set a default application for a specific file type? for example, i want to set the player of a .wav file to another one then provided by default. How do i do this?
<_Shade_> DexterF: not really
<DexterF> robinson: asoundconf should do
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: it was an example, i mean just generally any file.
<DexterF> RivaeAerya: mmmh system settings I think
<RivaeAerya> system settings?
<_Shade_> DexterF: got that
<DexterF> no, screw that, RivaeAerya... somewhere else. konqueror-> settings perhaps
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: ok
<_Shade_> DexterF: running in root mode will do
<DexterF> _Shade_: install as root then. should work as user afterwards
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: it does not recognise the type of the file. it says: Type: Unknown
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: and i remember one time i tried to click a little wrench in the properties dialog, which then screwed up my entire kde mime database
<DexterF> mmh better ask in #kde
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: they won't answer me
<DexterF> RivaeAerya: patience is key
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: been waiting 15 minutes now :P
<RivaeAerya> DexterF: and it's quiet as hell in #kde
<DexterF> rejoin perhaps? got tons of chatter there
<RivaeAerya> wait, i didn't ask it in kde.. oops
<Jahman> hi
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: it still doesnt work...what can i do?
<TheCreationist> Whenever trying to use apt-get (or the GUI frontends), they crash with this error:  dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1979 package `language-pack-gnome-ru-base':   `Depends' field, syntax error after reference to package `language-pack-gnome-ru'
<DexterF> BrightEyes`: what do you use for sound input?
<DexterF> i mean, what kind of device did you jack in?
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: onboard sound card
<chm> #linux
<nodesert> is there anyone know how can i see linux partitions from windows vista?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, start by removing windows vista.
<DexterF> BrightEyes`: i meant what did you hook to it? mic, amp, guitar, synth, ..?
<nodesert> :)
<raheem> nodesert.. check this out http://www.fs-driver.org/
<DexterF> nodesert: wellll. depends. you mean like mount? there's ext2/3 drivers for windows, not sure if they work in vista
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: mic!
<DexterF> BrightEyes`: got more than one sound card?
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: no!
<DexterF> did you turn up ac97 and capture? enabled +20dB switch? does sound *output* work?
<RytmenPinnen> where's that guide how to make your own debs
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: yes yes!
<DexterF> BrightEyes`: proper jack? sure its mic?
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: where is that ?
<DexterF> there's 2: line in and mic. the physical connector. checked those?
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: playback source? if i check line then im not able to check mic as well.one of them must be checked only
<DexterF> BrightEyes`: no i mean did you stick the mic jack into the proper input at the computer?
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: i was using winxp a few days ago and the mic was working fine
<DexterF> ok, then I'm outta ideas, sorry. #alsa folks might help.
<limale2> hello to every body
<BrightEyes`> DexterF: thx
<limale2> are there somebody that help me with the configuration of dual screen ?
<limale2> I have Ati Radeon 9700
<vzduch> o0
<limale2> can you receive me ?
<dydy> hello
<zander_> hi ppls
<DexterF> limale2: ati and dual screen = pain. do you need 3D or can you bear with it?
<zander_> how to stop abdep
<zander_> t
<tino_> #kubuntu-es
<zander_> adept
<tino_> #guadalinex
<DexterF> tino_: try /join
<limale2> DexterF: now 3D functioning and I want 3D functioning with dual screen
<limale2> if possibile
<zander_> what shoul i tipe in the terminal
<dydy> how can I join the french channel
<DexterF> wtf is going on here?
<DexterF> doesn't anyone read manuals? is google down?
<DexterF> limale2: binary driver or the one that came with kubuntu?
<zander_> what should i tipe in the terminal to stop adept
<limale2> DexterF : I installed Restricted-manager that uses xorg-driver-fglrx and xserver-xorg-video-ati
<limale2> from kubuntu repository
<zander_> what should i tipe in the terminal to stop adept
<zander_> what should i tipe in the terminal to stop adept
<DexterF> limale2: you're pretty much screwed then. ask in #ati about the situation with current drivers, but I think fglrx and dual = no go
<zander_> what should i tipe in the terminal to stop adept
<DexterF> zander_: goddammit!
<DexterF> read up on netiquette!
<limale2> ok thank you
<zander_> what dexterf
<zander_> i need to stop it with a command or i need to install kubuntu again >.<
<zander_> what should i tipe in the terminal to stop adept
<chm> killall adept*
<alveola> !!    ??
<RytmenPinnen> is there a .deb search site? I want blender3d 2.44 cant find on google either
<alveola> hi guys
<Daisuke_Ido> !ru | alveola
<ubotu> alveola:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Daisuke_Ido> RytmenPinnen: you'd have better luck just searching for blender
<MarcC> what's the best way to play music from a samba share?
<RytmenPinnen> :o naah
<RytmenPinnen> there are binaries on blenders site but not debs
<Daisuke_Ido> and have you checked backports?
<Daisuke_Ido> 2.44 is already in the gutsy repos
<RytmenPinnen> backports?
<DexterF> MarcC: the same way you play it from a local drive?
<RytmenPinnen> how do I check gutsy repos? :o
<Daisuke_Ido> one second
<Daisuke_Ido> you won't be checking the gutsy repos
<DexterF> RytmenPinnen: stay with the binary
<RytmenPinnen> right
<MarcC> DexterF: nah, XMMS and Beep have problems there, VLC is a huge pain, Amarok appends the full folder name to the title, etc.
<alveola> how can I  turn KDE to Russian language?
<RytmenPinnen> ohwell, I gotta go pick up my parents at the airport now, bye
<MarcC> I'm just wondering if there's a music client meant to stream from samba shares.
<Daisuke_Ido> uh, 2.44 is in the feisty repos
<MarcC> or something that will discover music on the network
<bentob0x> how come I can't see the other windows hosts via samba but I can see my Linux machine via the other Windows machines?
<MarcC> (although Amarok does that and I'm not liking it)
<DexterF> MarcC: oh wait... you acces them from media:/ , right, not from a local mount point? don't do that. read up on how to mount it permanently, media:/ blows
<MarcC> DexterF: I'm accessing using smb:/
<DexterF> MarcC: same
<bentob0x> if I type this in Konqueror: smb://mshome/ , I get Could not connect to host smb://mshome/
<MarcC> DexterF: ok, I'll see if I can figure out how to mount the share
<DexterF> fstab for the win
<DexterF> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DexterF> 1st link
<MarcC> great DexterF, thanks :)
<DexterF> yw
<BluesKaj> MarcC, what do you mean "discover music on the network"..amarok is very good at connecting to internet radio , better than most other music utilities.
<MarcC> BluesKaj: I don't like that double-clicking on a radio station in Amarok just puts it in the queue rather than playing it immediately
<MarcC> when you already have radio playing...it's not like it's ever going to stop and continue to the next stream (which is a mirror anyway)
<BluesKaj> MarcC, use use the load command , then click play
<Daisuke_Ido> so it requires two more clicks.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's sheer laziness.
<MarcC> Daisuke_Ido: it's only sheer laziness if all the other software acted the same way, but Amarok is the only one to require two clicks :)
<MarcC> transforming it from runs-in-the-background to requires-assistance
<m-lund> Any plans for kolab in the upcomming kubuntu? I have spent days trying to figure out how to get it to work - but there is always a showstopper...
<Daisuke_Ido> you have to select another radio station to begin with!
<Daisuke_Ido> which means it already requires assistance
<m-lund> It's like the kolab packages just have been shipped without nobody carrying about them working.
<MarcC> Daisuke_Ido: yes, but if you use, say, Streamtuner and any other player, you just double-click a station in ST and it plays.
<BluesKaj> oh amarok really makes yo sweat for yer music :0
<MarcC> so you don't have to tool around with the player
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok != streamtuner
<Daisuke_Ido> don't make the mistake of thinking everything should behave in exactly the same way.  i'm guessing amarok is designed the way it is for a reason
<BluesKaj> streamtuner is aPITA
<MarcC> Daisuke_Ido: read BluesKaj's original point...this is my opinion, not a flame
<MarcC> I don't think Amarok's radio functionality is friendly to channel surfing
<MarcC> or "as friendly"
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<BluesKaj> MarcC, it has more and better selections ..their worth an extra click or 2
<MarcC> yes, I know Streamtuner has more and better selections...way more :)
<BluesKaj> wrong
<BluesKaj> you haven't given amarok a chance
<MarcC> BluesKaj: which selections? Amarok has Shoutcast...is there more?
<Daisuke_Ido> well you can add pretty much anything you want
<MarcC> btw what's the difference between "load" and "append to playlist" if there's already music playing? same thing?
<BluesKaj> cool streams
<Daisuke_Ido> collstreams = :D
<Daisuke_Ido> cool*
<MarcC> cool streams = shoutcast selections by the amarok crew, no?
<Daisuke_Ido> somafm is awesome
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<MarcC> yes, it's all in the shoutcast section too
<TheCreationist> Could someone please help me here?  Every time I try to run apt-get or any of the GUI Frontends, it crashes with this error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29408/
<Daisuke_Ido> TheCreationist: what happens if you remove that package?
<TheCreationist> Daisuke_Ido: I tried removing it, but it throws the same error.
<TheCreationist> Daisuke_Ido: I've never even used that package, nor do I need to.
<MarcC> TheCreationist: can you see the syntax error in the file? It's human-readable
<chm> TheCreationist: Have you tried to remove the entry for the package in the /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<TheCreationist> I've never tried to read any of the dpkg files.  Fairly simple to do?
<MarcC> it's a txt file
<MarcC> just open in an editor and delete the entry
<MarcC> (search for the package)
<waylandbill_> Edit the file
<TheCreationist> Should I remove the entire section?
<waylandbill_> MarcC has faster fingers. :-)
<MarcC> TheCreationist: unless you can spot a fixable syntax error, yes
<MarcC> waylandbill_: :)
<waylandbill_> it should be obvious after a search and the context what is wrong
<TheCreationist> waylandbill_: I know nothing of context in this file ;)
<TheCreationist> But removing that entire section fixed the problem :P
<TheCreationist> Now, will it put that section back in when running an apt-get update?
<MarcC> TheCreationist: cool :)
<MarcC> give it a try and see
<waylandbill_> TheCreationist: context is easy. just examine around it... but good deal.
<stefanio> quick question any1 know when creative x-fi soundcard drivers will be available?
<tino_> #linux-es
<stefanio> y
<BluesKaj> ahh, amarok 1.4.6 is cool... a bit nicer graphics and more netradio ...lets hope they stay on the air in the US , or we'll be listening Canadian and European feeds if the that dumb increase in play costs is implemented
<BluesKaj> BBL, time to startup the BBQ
<MarcC> stefanio: Q3 or Q4 2007 last I checked (2 days ago)
<shee> hi...how can I get to the undernet channel?
<MarcC> shee: /connect irc.undernet.org? no idea
<stefanio> MarcC: thought so very frustrating
<Morrissey> hi, I would like to convert/decode a normal divx file to fit my smartphone with linux (together with shrinking the file size)... my smartphone uses a 320x320 resolution. Anyone know a good program for this? GUI perhaps? In advance, thanks
<mac1> hmm....i'll try that
<MarcC> stefanio: indeed...I regret not buying an M-Audio card :(
<tino_> #ubuntu-es
<stefanio> MarcC; yeah and the quality on the m-audio is supposed to be better
<MarcC> Morrissey: go to kde-apps.org and search for "video" and you'll find lots of tools for this
<MarcC> stefanio: :(
<Morrissey> MarcC, thanks :) Any favorites?
<MarcC> Morrissey: actually no...haven't used any of them, but they do look quite capable...the one for the PSP looks simple enough
<mac1> I tried irc.undernet.org but somehow I can't get the right settings
<mac1> I put undernet as network and added the server but I still can't connect
<mac1> :-(
<mac1> help!
<BluesKaj> mac1, goto the undernet website and copy and paste some of the servers listed on the webpage
<BluesKaj> some ppl need hand holding for the simplest things ...you'd think by some ppls attitudes this channel pays the help :)
<mac1> as you can see I am very much techno inadequate
<mac1> thanks I'll try that
<hero> hand holding can = linux.advocacy
<Kprofthreat> How do you sticky windows to the desktop? I'm trying to do it with my pidgin contact list, but it's not working.
<gss6> right click on the titlebar of the window you want and select always visible on desktop?
<Kprofthreat> Um..that's the thing
<Kprofthreat> It says to all desktops, right? Well, I selected that and nope
<Kprofthreat> =/
<gss6> hmm
<MarcC> Kprofthreat: it might be registered as the wrong window type...I think there are different types of windows
<Kprofthreat> =|
<MarcC> the fact that pidgin is a GTK app doesn't help either
<MarcC> tried kopete?
<Kprofthreat> Well...
<Kprofthreat> Yeah
<Kprofthreat> It's installed by default, but I uninstalled it after a while. I just have this instinct to choose my own program alternatives.
<MarcC> Kprofthreat: ok, just pointing it out...does the stick functionality work under GNOME I wonder?
<Kprofthreat> Not sure how I would check that.
<MarcC> Kprofthreat: I guess you'd have to install ubuntu-deskop and choose a GNOME session at login
<Kprofthreat> Blah.
<Kprofthreat> Well, it's not just Pidgin
<Kprofthreat> It's every window.
<MarcC> what are you trying to do by "sticking" it to the desktop?
<Kprofthreat> So I can see it on all virtual desktops...?
<adaptr> Kprofthreat right-click the titelbar, choose "always on top"
<adaptr> erm.. always on visible workspace, I mean
<adaptr> it's one of those menu-type choice thingies, anyway
<Kprofthreat> Tried that, too.
<adaptr> well, that's what *should* work in Gnome
<Kprofthreat> Ah well. Ain't that important.
<adaptr> if ti doesn't work for you, something is b0rken
<Kprofthreat> Must be
<Azaraeel> Hey guys, Anyone now the command to install Java 6?
<Daisuke_Ido> grab it from the repos?
<Kprofthreat> sudo apt-get install java?
<Kprofthreat> =/
<Kprofthreat> Eh.
<MarcC> Java 6 not 5
<Daisuke_Ido> apt-cache search java
<Daisuke_Ido> then install the appropriate package.
<MarcC> sun-java6-jre
<Azaraeel> Thanks all for help, Got it :)
<nikola> hu
<nikola> hi
<nikola> everyone
<Rumpa> nikola: hi
<nikola> hi
<nikola> i need help
<nikola> well
<nikola> i don`t know how to install new ati driver
<Kprofthreat> ATI is very stingy when it comes to supporting linux.
<nikola> well i got Ati radeon 9600 pro
<nikola> AGP
<Kprofthreat> That should work
<BluesKaj> nikola, which driver ?
<nikola> but
<Kprofthreat> He needs ATI
<nikola> ATI RADEON 9600 pro
<Doomhammer> if i modify the fstab by hand, will ubuntu overwrite it?
<BluesKaj> or fglrx
<Kprofthreat> This may help: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Andrew67> Doomhammer: no
<nikola> tnx
<BluesKaj> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Doomhammer> so can i change the fstab to not identify partitions by UUID without breaking anything? :P
<Doomhammer> how can i modify the grub config file without ubuntu overwriting it ?
<vzduch> you mean the grub.conf? in my experience, *buntu doesn't overwrite it
<Doomhammer> well i'll give it a try
<Doomhammer> but when i used warty ubuntu seemed to enjoy overwriting things like network configuration... that was rather crap :P
<BluesKaj> nikola, try this one : http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Daisuke_Ido> Doomhammer: oh boy do you have a lot to learn
<Doomhammer> eh?
<Daisuke_Ido> comparing warty to feisty is like comparing an abacus to a nice scientific calculator
<Daisuke_Ido> sure the old one does what it should, but the new one just does it so much better!
<Doomhammer> perhaps, i haven't used fesity... actually installing it for a friend who's pretty new to linux
<vzduch> anyone here have used IDJC?
<Doomhammer> personally all my boxes run gentoo
<Daisuke_Ido> in other words, ubuntu has advanced beyond all expectations
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: no, but i used WWJD
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: what's that?
<RytmenPinnen> how good will the next version be?
<Doomhammer> the ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST line in menu.lst makes me think it's going to automatically generate it...
<RytmenPinnen> I seriously hope not having to experience that annoying resulotion bug again
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: it was a joke
<Daisuke_Ido> what would jesus do (for a klondike bar)?
<MarcC> sweet, Gobuntu just announced
<RytmenPinnen> what's that?
<MarcC> now I guess we wait for Kobuntu? ;)
<MarcC> the freedom-focused flavor of Ubuntu
<MarcC> free software
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu with the debian philosophy?
<RytmenPinnen> what is it now? :o
<Daisuke_Ido> complete with "IceWeasel"?
<MarcC> Shuttleworth says it's mainly dealing with hardware drivers right now
<MarcC> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/130
<Daisuke_Ido> RytmenPinnen: the inclusion of universe and multiverse as default repos in feisty goes against the debian philosophy of "ONLY free, ONLY open"
<MarcC> so it's more of a base, like debian
<RytmenPinnen> aha
<MarcC> for projects like gNewSense, as he says
<MarcC> still, it's very cool...I can see the value in it
<RytmenPinnen> so there wont be any DVD watching on that?
<MarcC> no DVDs, probably no Youtube either ;)
<RytmenPinnen> haha :D not for me then :P
<Daisuke_Ido> i see it grabbing converts from pure debian
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, man I wish I new how to code
<MarcC> yeah, I wonder what the feeling is on the debian side? ;/
<Doomhammer> so i'm dual booting windows and kubuntu... the windows partition is marked bootable, i ran grub-install on the kubuntu partition (where grub is located)... that's correct, i believe?
<Daisuke_Ido> but not particularly cutting into ubuntu proper, since ubuntu's marketed as a desktop OS, which for most people means "dvds, youtube, 3d, etc"
<RytmenPinnen> I've tried to learn c++ twice, and lastly phyton but I just dont get it :(
<MarcC> RytmenPinnen: in my experience you need a good teacher or tutor
<RytmenPinnen> ahaa
<RytmenPinnen> well I dont have that :D
<TeraDyne> MarcC: or at least a decently made plan on how to learn it. Personally, I find the Visual QuickStart C++ book to be well written.
<MarcC> http://tun3r.com/  pretty slick interface for a radio
<MarcC> TeraDyne: yeah, books can be really helpful, especially in a pinch
<TeraDyne> Personally, I'd love to see a C++ book written in the style of "Head First HTML".
<astroview> # Appears as TONGTYED.
<phoenixz> I have a number of personal directories, which have permission d-wxr-xr-T .. What is that T, and how do I get rid of it??
<gss6> sticky
<gss6> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<Daisuke_Ido> which is far better than the Evil Bit
<gss6> lol
<orient2000> .
<gss6> but more seriously...is there a way to embed the gecko engine in konquoror?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> let me correct that
<Daisuke_Ido> no way that i've ever heard of.
<gss6> there was talk of a kpart a couple years go i've read about
<gss6> i grew tired of gnomes simplicity and am trying kde now, i like everything about it...cept for khtmls slow and inaccurate rendering
<gss6> and i dont want all of gtk just for firefox
<MarcC> gss6: tried Opera?
<SkorpKing> RytmenPinnen: search in google for a book called Thinking in C++. there is a volume 1 & 2.
<gss6> MarcC: actually i have not
<RytmenPinnen> k I'll try that
<Daisuke_Ido> gss6: if you have the space to spare, just install firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> opera is nice as well
<SkorpKing> RytmenPinnen: http://www.planetpdf.com/developer/article.asp?ContentID=6634
<RytmenPinnen> Last time I used learn c++ in x weeks, I've heard it isnt very good tho
<gss6> is firefox a cpu hog like i've read?
<Daisuke_Ido> gss6: cpu?  no.  memory, yes depending on usage
<gss6> i mean i dont notice but like 5 people have said that to me in the past month
<gss6> er yea, meant to say memory
<Daisuke_Ido> if you work in many tabs and don't tweak the settings, then it can get kinda hoggish
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm only running 1gb and don't notice it.
<RytmenPinnen> I have 512 :D and with 8+ tabs things tend to get annoying
<RytmenPinnen> it allso very dependant on how many flash ads there is on a page
<gss6> i dont know, i kinda of like konquerors "swiss army knife" approach..if the rendering wasnt so bad on many sites...mostly gmail
<MarcC> Firefox does better under linux than windows, for me...but Opera can open up the highest number of tabs with the lowest memory footprint, IME
<sunnyhours> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, what's the point of zipping pdfs :o anyways, time for Futurama
<Doomhammer> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree keeps complaining of an MD5 mismatch on the flash tarball... is this a known issue?
<MarcC> ok, that's it...2 desktops is not enough
<MarcC> switching to 4
<Doomhammer> anyone had trouble installing flash? :P
<buddeh> im having some issues with wine can anyone give me a couple pointers?
<Dragnslcr> int*
<nodesert_> in my session type menu there is a blank line. how can i fix it ( i think it happened when i was trying to install enlightment windows manager)
<SkorpKing> buddeh: what's wrong?
<joakim> how do I connect to the "#ubuntu" channel?
<Doomhammer> joakim; /join #ubuntu
<MarcC> joakim, type /join #ubuntu
<joakim> tnks!
<SkorpKing> buddeh: what problems do you have with wine?
<nodesert_> buddeh:just ask ur problem
<whippy> hello ;)
<_michael> hello I'm having a problem with creating a local apt repository
<_michael> Everything goes normal but the packages won't show up in Adept or via the command line
<SkorpKing> _michael: did you use apt-move?
<adenicio> hello
<_michael> SkorpKing: No I used sudo "dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz" to create a Packages.gz file modified my sources.list and updated with no errors, but no packages from the new repo
<adenicio> sick out is this a chat?
<SkorpKing> _michael: check out this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto it works for me.
<_michael> SkorpKing: Thanks I will
<adenicio> michael, know much about kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2007-07-11
<adenicio> micha i got probs with kubuntu this my firs time on the net with linux
<SkorpKing> then just ask and someone will help
<_michael> what are your problems?
<adenicio> well mmm on kubuntu i tink tu surf is konqueror right?i type in google space (anyting)and it keep saying Could not connect to host
<Dragnslcr> Maybe because "google anything" isn't a domain name?
<Dragnslcr> Did you try www.google.com?
<adenicio> yeap keep saying cannot coect to host
<_michael> did you try 'sudo ifup -a'?
<adenicio> conect
<Dragnslcr> Try going to something like www.freenode.net
<Dragnslcr> Presumably you can get to Freenode, since you're here
<BluesKaj> !google-linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adenicio> sudo ifup -a it saying No such device
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: try "gg:" (without the quotes).
<BluesKaj> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<adenicio> my connection is a dial up.and my modem is not usb
<adenicio>  www.freenode.net doesnt work
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: I use pptp-control start
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: sudo ifconfig should list your connections, including dialup.
<adenicio> wa is  www.freenode.net?
<adenicio>  sorry
<adenicio> pptp-control
<eduardo> Ol, algum sabe como instalo  um drive OSS (placa de som C-Media 9739A)? J procurei em todos os lugares e formas e sempre d erro  :(
<Hirvinen> !en | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eduardo> sorry
<adenicio> i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help i need help
<pyrotix__> On edgy was upgrading to feisty but closed it midway, now upgrade button on taskbar is gone. How do I upgrade?
<Daisuke_Ido> you need GONE.
<adenicio> i cant surf it keep saying could not connect to host
<Daisuke_Ido> if you have a question, ask it.
<adenicio> GONE?wait u mean ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> how did you get "ubuntu" from "gone"?
<adenicio> how do i get gone?
<Daisuke_Ido> they share one letter, i suppose, but ffs, by that standard i could mistake "christianity" for "sodomy"
<Dragnslcr> Swap the 'o' and 'n' and toss in an 'm' and you can get Gnome
<adenicio> i got ubuntu,kubuntu and fedora6 on cd
<Daisuke_Ido> which i suppose isn't too far off
<Daisuke_Ido> adenicio: i said gone.  as in not here.  your little flood up there probably didn't win you any friends.
<adenicio> Dragnslcr im not a pro i didnt understand wa u said about the z to the t back to the a
<Daisuke_Ido> and since i'm feeling a flood of probably undeserved hostility boiling up, i'm going to sit this one out and go grab a cup of coffee
<adenicio> daisuke oh ok sorry it just that i just install kubuntu and i cantn surf,it keep saying coul not connect to host
<adenicio> daisuke i dont have friend i jst find this thing where people talkin and i was surprise
<adenicio> Daisuke_ido:
<adenicio> can anyone help?
<jhutchins_lt> !fr | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: I think you'll do better without the language barrier.
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Don't do anything like you did above, repeating yourself obnoxiously, or you'll be kicked.
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: (Which means forced out of the channel.)
<Pharsalus> Hey guys, I've just installed Compiz on Kubuntu Feisty, I ran gconf-editor and changed the value of apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize from 1 to 4 on the advice of a forum in an attempt to get the cube plugin working. Then I ended up with 16 desktops...! On restarting I changed the value back to 1, and I end up with 4 desktops. The value in the compiz config file is 1, the value in the Configure-Kdesktop is 1, but I have 4
<mneptok> Pharsalus: gconf-editor is for manipulating GNOME settings, not KDE
<Pharsalus> mneptok: Right, The G should have gave it away. Thanks.
<Pharsalus> mneptok: But I still have the same problem, can anyone offer any assistance?
<kerebrus> Hi, Im trying to uninstall a set of drivers through ndiswrapper in the terminal but it keeps listing an error Permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 128
<mneptok> sudo
<kerebrus> ah thank you
<drkfce> Has anyone had problems trying to use a wireless and wired connection at the same time?
<Mez> always, how does your PC decide which way to send the data
<Mez> ?
<drkfce> they are on different networks
<drkfce> one is a private ip
<drkfce> the other is a public ip
<jhutchins_lt> drkfce: Tell us what IS happening for  you.
<drkfce> I have a laptop that needs to be connected to a cisco switch and the internet at the same time
<drkfce> it is wired to the switch, and wireless gives access to the internet
<drkfce> but, when I use the wired, the wireless connection craps out
<drkfce> Is there a page I can see how to assign IP addresses to interfaces by command line?
<drkfce> or is it just a few commands?
<melkor> I'm having trouble building a package with dbuild
<FSHero> Hi all: I've just installed Kubuntu and Windows Dual boot! :) How do I get Windows to be the default option in the GRUB menu?
<garslo> FSHero: you have to edit a file called menu.list
<FSHero> garslo: Sure... that sounds familiar. Where is the location?
<garslo> FSHero: if you open up aconsole window, type cd /boot/grub
<garslo> are you fairly familiar with linux (a bit at least)?
<FSHero> garslo: Yes... I've used Knoppix 4.0 to 5.1.1, and a bit of Kubuntu
<garslo> FSHero: ok cool. if you're in /boot/grub/, type  "sudo gedit menu.lst"
<garslo> ha wait
<BluesKaj> FSHero,  or another option is to Alt+f2 then type: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst ' in the run box , do the edit and then save the file with permission
<FSHero> BluesKaj: Yeah, I don't think I have gedit.
<FSHero> Okay, I see Kate.
<garslo> FSHero: yeah sorry, i just switched from Gnome
<FSHero> garslo: np :)
<FSHero> I see at the end of the menu.st, some stuff pertaining to Microsoft Windows XP. What next...?
<FSHero> Actually... I'll read around/ ask you guys tommorow. It's 00:27 in the UK, so I'm heading off for some sleep!
<FSHero> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<FSHero> See you tommorow, perhaps
<BluesKaj> FSHero, where it shows # in front of title , just below examples uncomment (take out the # from the begining of each line down to and including chainloader
<blizzzek> FSHero: i think right at the beginning is "default=0", you should set it to the option nr of windows
<blizzzek> too late
<BluesKaj> yeah, my typing speed sucks
<blizzzek> i read it too late
<blizzzek> its fate i guess
<BluesKaj> hehe, he'll be ok
<melkor> how do I enable the multiverse packages?
<K-Ryan> !multiverse
<skibobdi_> one wrong move in that menu.lst file and *bam* you'll need your windows disk
<K-Ryan> Ubotu broken again?
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken again? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> There we go
<melkor> is main restricted multiverse the same as multiverse?
<K-Ryan> Yep
<blizzzek> yes
<melkor> I'm trying to install liblame-dev and it says it is not available but refered to.
<melkor> When I do a search the package exists and it says its in the multiverse repository, which I have enabled
<BluesKaj> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<melkor> When it says source package lame, does that mean the package I want liblame-dev is now in the package lame?
<ubuntu___> kennt sich hier jemand gut mit M$ Windows XP aus bruchte mal Hilfe
<blizzzek> ubuntu___: you're in an english channel, please visit #kubuntu-de
<blizzzek> melkor: i think it is
<melkor> Its killin me cause I'm certain I'm missing the header files cause it fails when it does an #include lame/lame.h
<blizzzek> melkor: are you developing or compiling?
<melkor> I'm compiling ffmpeg with mp3 support
<blizzzek> well, apt-file tells me the headers are in liblame-dev...
<melkor> when I do apt-get install it says ... I cant get it that way.
<melkor> but ubuntu website says its in the multiverse
<melkor> Which I believe I have enabled
<melkor> how do you use apt-files to tell you that?
<blizzzek> did you update after enabling the multivers repository?
<melkor> yes
<melkor> actually its been enabled and I haven't changed anything
<blizzzek> apt-file is not installed by default, so you have to install it. then sudo apt-file update, which can take some time. after that you can search for files with spt-file search <filename>
<blizzzek> so what is the error message?
<melkor> from apt-get install liblame-dev
<blizzzek> yes
<blizzzek> erm, you have to call it with sudo
<melkor> I do
<[4K^Javax] > nn all
<melkor> Package liblame-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source.
<blizzzek> melkor: that is kind a weird, cause i installed it this second...
<melkor>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Daisuke_Ido> blizzzek: do you have additional repos installed?
<melkor> is that the multiverse repository or do you have a different line in your sources?
<Daisuke_Ido> or rather, specified
<Daisuke_Ido> that's multiverse, yes.
<Hirvinen> My PPC laptop froze during the upgrade to Feisty, resulting in an unbootable system. It was partitioned on top of LVM with a separate home, so simply installing Feisty on top of it with an alternate CD wouldn't be a big problem, but I'd still like to save some files from the root partition. How would you go about doing that?
<blizzzek> Daisuke_Ido: sure, but it is not my problem ;)
<blizzzek> melkor: mutliverse
<melkor> what do the two lines look like from your sources.list, maybe mine is different somehow
<Daisuke_Ido> blizzzek: well jesus, you could possibly offer a little help by letting us know these things.  maybe if we knew what you were running that he wasn't, this might be easier to fix.
<Daisuke_Ido> as it stands, you're representative of everything that's wrong with linux.  "fix it yourself", very nice, especially in a distro this community-oriented.  thanks loads.
<blizzzek> Daisuke_Ido: ??
<melkor> ?
<blizzzek> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought i was pretty clear.
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, so backports is different
<blizzzek> Daisuke_Ido: ah, ok, sry
<Daisuke_Ido> blizzzek: it's not entirely you, i've got a lot of free-floating hostility today :\
<pepe777> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> and i shouldn't, because in three hours and 48 minutes i'll be watching the intro to the new harry potter movie :D
<TeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: That's what FPS games are for.
<Daisuke_Ido> TeraDyne: oddly, they don't help :(
<TeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: O_O;
* TeraDyne backs away slowly
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe i just haven't found the right one :D
<TeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: UT2K4, Time Splitters2, and Star Wars Battlefront 2 for me
<blizzzek> Daisuke_Ido: i am not a native english speaker and misunderstood your message in first line. :D
<Daisuke_Ido> then i apologize
<blizzzek> no need to
<Daisuke_Ido> i should hunt down my ut2k4 dvd
<Daisuke_Ido> that would probably work well
<blizzzek> *gg*
<Daisuke_Ido> i've been playing nexuiz and quake, which just don't cut it
<blizzzek> hm, i never played ut, may be that is way i like nexuiz? ;)
<melkor> Thanks, that worked great
<Daisuke_Ido> blizzzek: they're similar, but i don't play online, and nexuiz's single player mode just isn't as fulfilling :)
<melkor> I think it might solve some other problems I've had too.
<melkor> all along I thought I had mutliverse
<blizzzek> Daisuke_Ido: right, nexuiz is not made for single player ;)
<blizzzek> melkor: you're welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> blizzzek: this is true
<TeraDyne> What's the grep command to see if Direct Rendering is on in an ATi card?
<sweettooth> can anyone play the video news in yahoo using firefox? i have kaffeine plugins installed but it still wouldn't work
<TeraDyne> Nevermind. I found it.
<isthisnickvalid_> What's the command to build nvidia-legacy-kernel module? I've downloaded all the required files
<Daisuke_Ido> isthisnickvalid_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<isthisnickvalid_> but that's the command to install it...
<Daisuke_Ido> that installs everything you'll need
<isthisnickvalid_> but when i try to run with those drivers the log says that there's no kernel module
<Daisuke_Ido> what model card?
<isthisnickvalid_> nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] 
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<isthisnickvalid_> ouch?
<TeraDyne> I have one of those. Never got it to work, though.
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a config utility
<isthisnickvalid_> automatix...
<Daisuke_Ido> but i dunno what it is offhand
<Daisuke_Ido> NO
<Daisuke_Ido> NO NO a thousand times NO
<K-Ryan> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<blizzzek> i had such a card as well, but always used envy
<isthisnickvalid_> but I have a 56k connection and have no time to download large things
<K-Ryan> NEVER!
<isthisnickvalid_> wow... my 56k connection saved me from automatix
<isthisnickvalid_> hehe
<isthisnickvalid_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, i like that factoid
<Daisuke_Ido> but the best is still
<Daisuke_Ido> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<isthisnickvalid_> so does nobody know the command to build modules by hand? with debhelper utility and so
<Daisuke_Ido> for that, i have no idea
<TeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks for mentioning Nexiuz. I'm downloading it now, thanks to your "rec".
<K-Ryan> Daisuke_Ido: My personal favorite...
<K-Ryan> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<isthisnickvalid_> lol mental health institute
<Daisuke_Ido> haha
<TeraDyne> XD
<K-Ryan> !info mordor
<ubotu> mordor: Multi User Dungeon game server. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.66a-7 (feisty), package size 1050 kB, installed size 11764 kB
<isthisnickvalid_> !OS/2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about os/2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Gah, no help
<isthisnickvalid_> !MS-DOS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms-dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> XD
<isthisnickvalid_> he's very young, lol
<TeraDyne> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<K-Ryan> I was about to
<K-Ryan> But I was the last one to use him...
<TeraDyne> Investigate... it... O_ol
<isthisnickvalid_> damn! so I won't be able to use my card...
<stoned> yo
<isthisnickvalid_> But I've just seen a blog where the creator says he got it working with.........automatix!! lol
<stoned> automatix sucks
<K-Ryan> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<stoned> anything that 'just does it for you' is usually sucky
<K-Ryan> Or you got very lucky
<K-Ryan> Especially wih automatix..
<stoned> yeh
<stoned> automatix is garbage
<stoned> there is another one that does a good job
<stoned> its kinda like automatix, I forgot the name of it
<TeraDyne> stoned: EasyUbuntu?
<K-Ryan> Envy?
<stoned> its much cleaner and nicer
<stoned> yes
<stoned> thats the one
<isthisnickvalid_> I used it once.... to see if I could listen MIDI... it took 2 hours to download the file..and it didn't worked :(
<TeraDyne> ?
<stoned> easyubuntu
<zedQ> Did you know there 's a new Ubuntu
<zedQ> Gobuntu
<K-Ryan> Gobuntu?
<K-Ryan> I know about Fluxbuntu
<K-Ryan> Which is awesome
<zedQ> Mark Shuttleworth talked about it in his blog today
<zedQ> it's an official thing
<zedQ> I dont know exactly what it is though
<K-Ryan> Fluxbuntu isn't =(
<isthisnickvalid_> what's gobuntu?
<zedQ> I dont think I dreamed it
<zedQ> let me try to find info
<K-Ryan> !gobuntu
<isthisnickvalid_> Is there a maths channel in the IRC?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gobuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Check
<K-Ryan> #math
<K-Ryan> #maths
<K-Ryan> If there isn't, it will be made when you join
<isthisnickvalid_> yes there is!
<isthisnickvalid_> well, that was quite offtopic
<K-Ryan> The off topic channel for that room is funny
<K-Ryan> #not-math
<K-Ryan> Hahahah
<zedQ> http://markshuttleworth.com/
<aaroncampbell> Is there a Java application that prints properly?  I have Zend Studio, and it doesn't print.  They blame my Java install, so I want to test it.  However, apparently Eclipse doesn't print.  Is there anything in the repos that could just be installed via adept that is Java and prints?
<isthisnickvalid_> they're kinkda agressive hehe
<isthisnickvalid_> *kinda
<K-Ryan> #ubuntu can be too
<isthisnickvalid_> We will always have kubuntu as home, sweet home :-D
<isthisnickvalid_> Is there any big project for the next kubuntu's version?
<Biovore> there is aways a next version.. :-P
<Shepi> Hi, Can I install Kubuntu desktop i386 without burning it to a cd?
<petos_> hello
<isthisnickvalid_> I think you can install it via LAN.
<isthisnickvalid_> I mean something great like 3d desktop by default, and so.
<Shepi> Any ther ethods
<TeraDyne> Shepi: I don't think so.
<blizzz> i made it once via floppy disk....
<Shepi> What is the difference between Alternate and Desktop version?
<Dragnslcr> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<blizzz> Shepi: the Desktop is also a live version an graphical, the alternate is just the text installer
<Shepi> thank you
<Dragnslcr> isthisnickvalid_- there may be a new version of Compiz ready by October, but you can always install the development version from their repository
<jhutchins> It's not like the released versions are more stable than CVS/SVN anyway.
<namol> evening :)
<isthisnickvalid_> bye
<krokoach> hi
<namol> hi
<juhorner25> Hi all
<namol> hello
<juhorner25> Everybody having a good night I hope
<juhorner25> Anybody know how to delete a game demo?
<juhorner25> Of course in the gui I can't delete folders
<juhorner25> from /etc/local/games/
<Biovore> use sudo rm foldername
<jtmoney> you have to sudo
<juhorner25> rm stands for remove?
<namol> juhorner25, sudo rm -R foldername
<namol> from the command line
<krokoach> hi
<krokoach> hello?
<krokoach> I was disconnected
<namol> -R is the option for removing folders
<namol> hi krokoach
<krokoach> my question was if pppoe is installed by default in Kubuntu ISO?
<krokoach> thanks
<krokoach> I am having issues connecting to that crap
<juhorner25> Alright, so it would be sudo -r (folder name)
<namol> juhorner25, no, sudo rm -R foldernamehere
<juhorner25> And I just delete the game folder, it doesn't have any crap in the system elsewhere like Windows correct?
<juhorner25> Oh okay
<juhorner25> Thanks guys
<namol> juhorner25, no, the games have some things that are useful
<Biovore> maybe a hidden directory in your home dir..
<krokoach> is there a KDE package for PPPoE?
<namol> juhorner25, what was the game demo called?
<krokoach> thanks
<Biovore> ls -alh in your home dir..
<krokoach> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<krokoach> OMG!!!
<juhorner25> So how do I just remove the whole game and all of its left overs
<juhorner25> It's the Quake 4 demo to be specific
<Biovore> delete all its files..
<Biovore> oh.. yeah..
<namol> where did you install it do?
<Biovore> delete the quake folder
<Biovore> and delete the hidden file in your home dir.. done..
<juhorner25> It installs to /etc/loca/games
<juhorner25> Alright, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<krokoach> what do I need in order to share m$$$ printer and folder  with Kubuntu?
<namol> is the printer on the windows machine?
<Biovore> krokoach: add it as a samba printer in the kde print thing..
<krokoach> namol: yes
<krokoach> kubuntu tells me is not installed
<namol> krokoach, use samba to see and use the folder
<namol> krokoach, apt-get install samba from the command line :D
<krokoach> should I install it ?
<krokoach> k
<namol> sudo apt-get install samba
<krokoach> if the m$$ account doesn't have password am I alright?
<namol> sure
<krokoach> do I need to set something on the m$$ craPC?
<namol> no
<namol> well it has to be shared out
<krokoach> w00t
<namol> that's all
<namol> and the security has to be set for it so everyone has control over it
<krokoach> namol: it's a shared folder among several computers
<namol> otherwise you'll have to enter in some form of credentials to access is
<Daisuke_Ido> respect.  you have to give it to get it.  that includes using non-alphanumeric characters in saying MS.  i don't like them either, but still, can you at least TRY to rise above juvenile behaviour?
<namol> d00dz
<namol> :%s is/it//
<namol> i'm having typing troubles tonight, :(
<krokoach> how do I find out whether I am using Xinetd or intetd?
<krokoach> I know that I've installed Xinetd
<krokoach> ok I have a juvenile behaviour cause I say m$$$?
<krokoach> pardon sir Daisuke if thy honor dislikes not being politically correct
<namol> krokoach, an attitude like that will not get you helped
<krokoach> sshheeesh the least thing I expect is someone correcting me how I say m$$$
<krokoach> namol: It kinda pisses me ppl who think themselves higher cuase they don't say m$$$
<Daisuke_Ido> krokoach: yes, it's juvenile and completely unnecessary
<krokoach> and on top of that want to correct and insult ppl saying m$$$
<namol> krokoach, i think you're missing the point. He's not higher because he doesn't use some script kiddie slang from back in the 90s
<krokoach> I think is unnecesary to say that it's unnecesary to correct how to spell m$$
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not "spelling" if you're not using letters.
<namol> last time i checked, a dollar sign is not a recognized letter
<Daisuke_Ido> it's retarded.
<krokoach> windoze, m$$ whatever to refer to m$$
<namol> mss?
<krokoach> wait I got!!
<juhorner25> Alright got that uninstalled, awesome
<Daisuke_Ido> it's been done to death, and adding an extra dollar sign doesn't make it "cool", it actually makes it LESS intelligent.
<namol> juhorner25, nice work :)
<juhorner25> How does Linux run games so much better?
<juhorner25> It's amazes me
<krokoach> Microsoft Windows XP (TM)
<krokoach> happy now?
<namol> microsoft has more than one product you know
<krokoach> ok then I am less intelligent
<juhorner25> Yeah, I try to stay away from them all
<juhorner25> lol
<juhorner25> ;-D
<Daisuke_Ido> krokoach: i've had this debate with you before (you were using a different nick).  i didn't like your attitude then, i like it even less now.
<krokoach> in fact I am less intelligent than someone using m$$ too
<krokoach> well I really didn't want to get into this discussion
<krokoach> I only needed help to share a folder
<Daisuke_Ido> krokoach: with your selective "hearing"?  that doesn't make you less intelligent, that makes you a perfect candidate for politics.
<krokoach> I didn't start it ;-)
<Daisuke_Ido> "I didn't start it"
<namol> how old are you? 12?
<namol> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Daisuke_Ido> [21:20]  <krokoach> do I need to set something on the m$$ craPC?
<Daisuke_Ido> see, I think you did.
<namol> there you go, go read and learn.
<krokoach> mm... who the #$^ cares about m$$$?
<krokoach> I personally don't
<Daisuke_Ido> then stop talking about it
<krokoach> namol: thanks
<krokoach> then stop goading me into it
<Daisuke_Ido> fanaticism works both ways, for and against.  you're so far against MS that you're just as annoying as their corporate shills that offer nothing but glowing praise for their products.
<Daisuke_Ido> the fact that you ARE so vocal about this shows that you do care.
<Daisuke_Ido> and if you read that as me goading you into MS-bashing, then you really need to grow up.
<krokoach> Daisuke_Ido: I can completely tear your argument apart, but that would just continue the OT
<namol> so what do you have against microsoft?
<Daisuke_Ido> Which I read as "I can completely tear your argument apart, no, wait, no I can't."
<namol> so who has some questions about kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> good cop bad cop?
<krokoach> Daisuke_Ido: I do. The logic of the above statements lend itself a lot of room for disparity
<krokoach> I do, how do I find out whether I have xinetd or inetd running? I know that I installed xinetd but don't know if it's being used as default or automatically replaces inetd
<krokoach> ps aux | grep xinetd <--- is this prove that is running?
<krokoach> I guess
<krokoach> hello anyone?
<K-Ryan> Hi
<Daisuke_Ido> actually
<Daisuke_Ido> instead of grep xinetd, grep inetd
<Daisuke_Ido> that would tell you if there's another one running instead
<krokoach> it only shows xinetd
<krokoach> grep inetd also returns xinetd
<Daisuke_Ido> then xinetd it is
<krokoach> ok thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<juhorner25> Just to give us something to talk about Kubuntu wise....
<juhorner25> What exactly are the limits of Wine?
<namol> j00r w31c0m3
<krokoach> do I need to install lisa reslisa and kioslaves?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm...  dx9, i think
<K-Ryan> #wine
<juhorner25> If I have quake4 for PC, could wine get it to Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> !quake
<juhorner25> Oh okay, sorry
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<K-Ryan> =)
<namol> well i'm limited to about three glasses before the headache sets in
<juhorner25> LoL Nice Namol
<Daisuke_Ido> isn't there a linux version of q4?
<krokoach> namol: oh cmon now you are blowing it outta proportion
<juhorner25> yeah there is
<K-Ryan> It's okay juhorner25
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll even agree with that one.
<juhorner25> This is my first time using IRC, I always forget the other sections
<Daisuke_Ido> juhorner25: i actually got S.T.A.L.K.E.R. running in wine.  some graphical glitches, but it shows that it's at least possible to run modern windows games under linux
<namol> there's a bunch of nice games that run native on linux
<namol> I've run bf2 in Wine
<krokoach> zsnes
<zedQ> anyone know what Gobuntu is exactly?
<Daisuke_Ido> now, with DX10, that might take a little time for the wine devs to reverse-engineer, but you know they're already working on it
<juhorner25> Well I know that Q4 is for linux, just had to buy it a second time if I don't have to
<krokoach> zedQ: prolly a fork?
<zedQ> Audacious + extra plugins plays SNES soundtracks
<zedQ> krokoach, did you see Mark Shuttleworth's post
<Daisuke_Ido> juhorner25: you might be able to get the linux installer from the official site
<juhorner25> Daisuke_Ido:  Sweet, I'll look around
<zedQ> www.markshuttleworth.com
<juhorner25> Daisuke_Ido: I love Open Arena lol, I'm a old Q3 player so to me that is a blast
<juhorner25> Daisuke_Ido: I think I have an old version thought because not many people play online, which is a shame
<krokoach> wOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!
<juhorner25> Daisuke_Ido: I shouldn't be talking about games here though, XD
<Daisuke_Ido> definitely look around, all of the unreal tournament games have linux versions
<krokoach> this is insane
<namol> juhorner25, if you like quake, enemy territory is based off the same engine
<krokoach> I didn't have to do anything!!
<namol> and it runs well in linux
<juhorner25> ET is native linux isn't it?
<krokoach> and I can see m$$$ craPC stuff!!!
<namol> yup
<juhorner25> and free :-D
<krokoach> wow
<krokoach> just like that
<Daisuke_Ido> juhorner25: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<krokoach> OMG this is insane
<krokoach> anyone using Samba as well?
<namol> zedQ, gobuntu is going to be the 7.10 version of ubuntu that doesn't have any packages/drivers/firmware etc that does not include the source
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu customized to FSF's vision of "free": free and open
<namol> ja
<Daisuke_Ido> complete with iceweasel?
<namol> probably
<krokoach> what's zeroconf?
<krokoach> i don't see the m$$ printer
<juhorner25> So you can download the whole game for free legally?  (talking about quake 4)
<krokoach> where is it supposed to show up?
<K-Ryan> juhorner25: I think it would be more along the lines of a linux installer
<namol> zero configuration networking
<zedQ> namol, ok ty
<K-Ryan> I don't know about ID, but it seems to be popular to make people pay for different versions of the game.
<namol> krokoach, you have to add it in the printers
<Daisuke_Ido> it's just the installer, you have to provide your own windows cd + cd key
<krokoach> oh ok
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: id's actually pretty good about that, they provide the linux installer and let you use the version you've already bought :)
<K-Ryan> Daisuke_Ido: That's great! If only it were always like that...
<juhorner25> Oh okay, awesome
<juhorner25> Why don't you guys play some Open Arena with me someday, we can get on teamspeak and just have some fun
<Daisuke_Ido> with ubuntu picking up steam, i can see more companies doing something like this, as long as the games use opengl
<Daisuke_Ido> or at least, CAN use opengl
<krokoach> namol: what is it, "access printer on local network" or "share printer on local network?
<juhorner25> ID software seems to be good to Linux, which is great for us
<namol> access
<juhorner25> I wonder if we will see Quake Wars on Linux?
<krokoach> I've converted countless of windoze lusrs
<namol> list users?
<namol> what
<Daisuke_Ido> and that should be "ubuntu picking up momentum" rather than steam, which made it sound like canonical is purchasing valve
<juhorner25> The only reason I still have Windows on another partition is for development
<krokoach> namol: don't know how to add the printer
<juhorner25> At school we have to do the programs on Windows with the software they have at the college
<krokoach> namol: there are to many choices to add printers
<namol> well what type of printer is it?
<Daisuke_Ido> juhorner25: that's why i'm getting a laptop come fall
<K-Ryan> Daisuke_Ido: True =P
<juhorner25> Even if it is C++, which is what I prefer, but they want to use VB.NET and C#
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch, sounds like my school
<namol> juhorner25, my school has us use removable rackmount hds
<Daisuke_Ido> not VB, but C#
<krokoach> "Add Printer/Class" or "Add Special Pseudo Printer"?
<juhorner25> C# is interesting, since I am coming from a C++ background
<namol> krokoach, what the hell are you in?
<juhorner25> It's amazing how Microsoft is trying to take over the developers
<juhorner25> Pisses me off a bit
<krokoach> namol: in Linux
<Daisuke_Ido> and the worst part of the whole thing is the next two semesters i'm taking required classes...  in java programming :(
<juhorner25> You don't like Java?
<krokoach> you said add it in KDE printer dialog?
<Daisuke_Ido> not particularlt
<Daisuke_Ido> since we HAVE to use jbuilder
<Daisuke_Ido> which means i HAVE to buy it :(
<juhorner25> You have used VB though right?
<juhorner25> In Visual Studio?
<krokoach> namol: is under "Printer Server" that I should look up?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm ashamed to admit it, but yes, before .net
<juhorner25> OuCh!!!
<juhorner25> I can't imagine
<juhorner25> What version of Visual Studio did they give you?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, this wasn't through school
<Daisuke_Ido> VB isn't required at all
<namol> ok i gotcha now krokoach
<Daisuke_Ido> it starts at Java
<namol> click add printer/class
<Daisuke_Ido> which is a base level class for their CS degree
<krokoach> namol: k thanks
<juhorner25> Oh okay
<namol> chose smb shared printer
<juhorner25> Well we have VB and Advanced VB
<juhorner25> at the same time they have you taking Java as well
<juhorner25> Then C++
<krokoach> namol: I saw it. Even if the printer is hooked up with USB cable to the PC?
<juhorner25> Three classes of Java.....
<Daisuke_Ido> which may as well be "Things for Employers to Laugh At" and "More Things for Employers to Laugh At"
<Daisuke_Ido> C++ is coming up after Java
<namol> krokoach, yea as long as it is shared out on that windows pc
<namol> it'll find it
<juhorner25> Well, actually a lot of software companies I have come into contact with actually use VB.NET
<Daisuke_Ido> actually i think you can go C first then C++
<Daisuke_Ido> which i would prefer not to do, personally
<juhorner25> Because the database integration is so excellent
<Dragnslcr> VB.NET is far more sane than old versions of VB
<krokoach> namol: yeah it's shared between several computers
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not so bad then
<juhorner25> See....
<Daisuke_Ido> like i said, i used VB back when...
<namol> the last software company i worked for used some proprietary code that was like basic. damn you sage software
<Daisuke_Ido> pre-.Net
<Dragnslcr> The place I did my internship in college used a language that was a mix of C and Lisp
<Dragnslcr> Thankfully I never had to touch it
<krokoach> I don't know how to code
<namol> where i work now, we use lisp
<namol> autocad is all about lisp
<juhorner25> VB.NET is well used for businesses and software companies becuase it is very efficent with database and web integration
<krokoach> is it hard to code a basic calculator?
<namol> depends on what you code it in
<juhorner25> if you are developing for windows (typically) you can cut the time down more than half becuase of how well programming and datbases are done in VB.NET
<juhorner25> So business can get things done faster, and it is very easy to maintain because you can edit the database and the program will pick up on the change, no source code change in that area
<juhorner25> But, still, I hate Visual Studio
<juhorner25> lol
<namol> if you're new to programming pick up something easy first. Like bash scripting. It helps teach the flow and structure of writing a program
<namol> wait, your code is stored in the database?
<krokoach> but what can I do with bash?
* BluesKaj wonders what happened to the kubuntu chat ...the coder invasion begins :)
<krokoach> what's a good idea?
<namol> krokoach, write scripts to automate things
<krokoach> I mean a good beginners practice?
<krokoach> oh
<juhorner25> The database is integrated, so instead of having the software to update the database, the software just inherits the change because the database it "in" the program
<namol> so obviously this program is not interactive with more than one user
<namol> because i'm having a hard time envisioning a program with a self contained database being used by everyone as it gets updated
<juhorner25> Well thing about a hospital database
<namol> ok.
<juhorner25> They don't look at the dry database do they? at least Chapil Hill doesn't (that's where I go)
<juhorner25> A program runs the database in the background but the program gives it a nice interface
<juhorner25> Technically they are looking at a database in an different form
<namol> the program calls the database, not run it
<namol> there's quite a difference
<raptorquest> Is it possible to move the bar on the bottom of the screen to the right side?  It was a simple thing in Debian, But I can't do it with the KDE in Kubunttu.
<juhorner25> Yes there is, agreed
<juhorner25> I am just trying to demonstrate in words how it has changed
<juhorner25> Obviousy do you see any reason for a program to run a database at the same time?  Not in the situation, so yes it is technically being called
<Dragnslcr> raptorquest- right click in the panel and go to Configure Panel
<Dragnslcr> raptorquest- position should be the first thing you see
<juhorner25> Hey Daisuke_Ido, you still here?
<juhorner25> Guess not, alright thanks for the previous help
<juhorner25> Take it easy guys
<juhorner25> Try not to kill the Microsoft bashers lol
<krokoach> oh I see, in m$$ the printer is like //foo so samba goes and finds that? pretty smart
<raptorquest> did that....did not see any position indicator
<Dragnslcr> Are you on the Arrangement tab?
<raptorquest> when I did get any type of position indicator all i could do was move some bar to the top
<raptorquest> hmmmmm...
<krokoach> is //fooo a raw printer or I do need the driver?
<namol> krokoach, i dunno
<namol> you could use the generic text driver
<namol> and have just plain text
<namol> but if you want graphics or anything like that you'll need to use the driver
<namol> or a compatible driver
<krokoach> lexmark has a driver on their website with a .deb package, should I install that one?
<namol> is it for your printer?
<krokoach> sudo dpkg -i printerdriver.deb
<krokoach> yeah
* scotty wishes the p3100 was supported >_>
<raptorquest> I get "configure kdesktop" on top and Background, Behaviour, Multiple Desktops and Screen Saver along the left side
<krokoach> damn is not printing
<Dragnslcr> raptorquest- that doesn't sound like the Configure Panel dialog
<krokoach> didn't linux start because some guy was fed up with printing drivers? something like that
<raptorquest> It's not -- the only choice I have to configure anything is "Configure desktop" after hitting right button
<BluesKaj> what's the universal side bar in panel oprions
<BluesKaj> err options
<krokoach> is not working
<krokoach> in the name of the printer I should put the name of the m$$$$$$$$$$$$ path?
<krokoach> let's say //computershared/name of printer?
<krokoach> wrong, \\computer\name of printer <---- should I use those?
<BluesKaj> raptorquest, I suppose you tried dragging the panel ?
<Dragnslcr> raptorquest- did you actually right click in the panel? Make sure you see an option "Configure Panel"
<krokoach> I have it like this URI \\test\test\lexmark
<krokoach> is that wrong?
<krokoach> oh no smb://test/test/lexmark
<raptorquest> got it -- was clicking in wrong area
<krokoach> I don't know what the heck am I doing :S
<BluesKaj> krokoach, did you run the add printer wizard in system settings/printer ?
<krokoach> yes I am finisehed with that
<BluesKaj> did you print the test page ?
<krokoach> wait the URI si different
<krokoach> yeah didn't print
<krokoach> ipp://localhost:631/printers/Lexmark
<krokoach> that's the URI
<raptorquest> not exactly the same as before but workable
<raptorquest> thanks
* TeraDyne just got done submitting an application for an online college.
<BluesKaj> TeraDyne, to study ..... ?
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: Web Development
<BluesKaj> ahh
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: It even includes "Introduction to Linux\Unix" in the course.
<BluesKaj> that oughta be interesting
<TeraDyne> http://www.bakercollegeonline.com/index.cfm/degreeonline-program-view-BachelorWebDevelopmentWebDevelopment
<TeraDyne> That's the entire course. ^
<krokoach> wtf??!! a driver 27.1MB ??!!!
<TeraDyne> krokoach: I've seen them bigger on Windows. I had a printer driver that was 37 MB for an old lexmark Z series.
<krokoach> is for a lexmark too
<krokoach> but I've read an open driver works fine
<krokoach> but I am having issues because is SAMBA
<BluesKaj> network printer ?
<krokoach> yeah
<krokoach> is not working
<krokoach> is not magic like samba sharing lol
<BluesKaj> is it connected to your pc ?
<krokoach> BluesKaj: nope, to the m$$ PC through USB
<BluesKaj> is the MS pc turned on ?
<krokoach> yeah I just printed something
<krokoach> form m$$
<krokoach> *from
<krokoach> when I print from linux the printer icon has a cross sign
<BluesKaj> krokoach, you really don't need to install a driver on your pc , cups will see the driver on the MS pc which should should be called MSHOME
<Nyle> come on man
<Nyle> get with the program
<Nyle> network printers. 'nuff said.
<BluesKaj> well, it works on my network , i just used the MS driver name as the the printer in cups
<krokoach> BluesKaj: the pc is all set up and networked with some other pcs
<krokoach> with my linux I can see the shared folders MSHOME as you said, but I can't print
<BluesKaj> yes, you have to give the MSHOME printer driver name as the printer name in cups
<draik> How do I get apps that are not in my repos, but in the debian repos?
<Nyle> use debian
<draik> I'm trying to install OpenGoGear to be able to read my friend's Philips GoGear
<Nyle> boot with the etch cd
<draik> But I seem to be missing some apps
<Nyle> or compile packages youself on ubuntu
<Nyle> not good to mix distros
<Nyle> and I don't think debian packages are supported in kubuntu/ubuntu channels
<draik> Nyle: What if I went to the Debian homepage and got the deb packages from the site and installed them on my Kubuntu system?
<Nyle> sure you can do that
<BluesKaj> draik , especially dependencies as i found out to my chagrin
<TeraDyne> Philips GoGear... The little thumbdrive sized player?
<krokoach> BluesKaj: mmm... give the name in linux the same as winodeze? meaning this \\printers\Lexmark?
<draik> TeraDyne: Somewhat. They are about the size of a dec of cards
<BluesKaj> krokoach, check on the MS pc what the printer driver name is
<krokoach> oh I see, where do I check that?
<TeraDyne> draik: I have the little thumbdrive shaped one. It's a 512MB player.
<krokoach> oh I see!! in SMB Printer Settings?
<BluesKaj> in the printers in the control panel, properties , i think
<krokoach> I wrote test adn test
<draik> I don't recall the size of my friend's player, but I know its in the gigs
<draik> TeraDyne: How are you able to pull music from the GoGear unit?
<draik> That's what I'm trying to do
<krokoach> so Workgroup MSHOME
<BluesKaj> yup
<TeraDyne> draik: I just use mine like a thumbdrive. No special app needed.
<draik> TeraDyne: I did that. I plugged in the player and nothing.
<draik> Then again, I was using Edgy
<draik> BRB
<krokoach> BluesKaj: what goes in server?
<BluesKaj> the MS pc model name usually , like mine is 'Pavilion'
<draik> TeraDyne: Was there a big change from Edgy to Feisty in regards to the read/write of GoGear?
<TeraDyne> draik: Nope. Not that I know of.
<draik> TeraDyne: And you are able to pull the music OFF the player?
<draik> I recall being able to view the folders and files, but I was unable to copy everything over
<krokoach> BluesKaj: but it appears as "Mshome"
<draik> The folders were copied, but not the music
<TeraDyne> Yes. In fact, I'm even using it like a thimbdrive so I can keep important stuff on it, like ndiswrapper.
<BluesKaj> in samba on the network
<BluesKaj> ?
<draik> I guess I will have to try again
<TeraDyne> draik: how old is this player?
<krokoach> BluesKaj: yeah in Samba I have two "Mshome" and "Workgroup"
<draik> TeraDyne: Honestly, I don't know. It's my friend's player.
<TeraDyne> Mine is about 2-3 years old.
<draik> I would assume his is as well
<TeraDyne> draik: There are newer ones out as well that require the special app. His may be one of those.
<BluesKaj> don't let samba distract you right now ...if you have samba open , pls close it an run the printer wizard
<BluesKaj> when you run the printer wizard again make sure you choose 'SMB shared printer windows'
<krokoach> BluesKaj: I am right there
<draik> TeraDyne: Would you know where I can find the list?
<krokoach> BluesKaj: I am here "SMB Printer Settings"
<TeraDyne> draik: Not off hand. Let me do a quick search.
<draik> Thank you much
<krokoach> with 3 boxes to fill "Workgtoup:   " and  "Server:   " and "Printer:     "
<BluesKaj> ok, what did you put in user ID ?
<Pollywog> did anyone else update Feisty yesterday and then start having trouble?
<krokoach> anonymous
<krokoach> wait whose ID?
<BluesKaj> use guest acct if you can
<krokoach> BluesKaj: ok I changed it to guest, the problem is that it only shows Workgroup and in workgroup it only appears myself the linux computer and not the others
<krokoach> when I scan
<krokoach> and I don't know what to put in server
<BluesKaj> ok , type the computer name like 'Compaq 'or whatever its called on the network, on the bottom space
<BluesKaj> server space ather
<BluesKaj> rather
<krokoach> oh ok! the user of the PC when login in?
<krokoach> or the computer name where the printer is hooked up? prolly the latter
<BluesKaj> what did you type beside printer ?
<TeraDyne> draik: Wikipedia says this> "Newer GoGear devices does not use USB mass storage, but the Media Transfer Protocol." So mine is different.
<draik> TeraDyne: Thank you. I will play with it tomorrow
<draik> But would you know why I couldn't get the audio on a simple copy
<krokoach> in "Workgroup" I put Mshome in server I am looking at the name of the computer right now
<TeraDyne> draik: Nope. Sorry. I'm at a loss on that.
<TeraDyne> draik: Might find this slightly useful > http://tuxmobil.org/player_linux_survey_philips.html
<BluesKaj> krokoach, the name of the printer driver that is in the properties dialog on the MS pc should be in the 'printer' space on the wizard
<krokoach> BluesKaj: ok
<krokoach> BluesKaj: when you say printer driver is not the same as the printer name?
<BluesKaj> krokoach, no it will be in printer properties on the MS pc , right click on the printer in the printer folder and choose properties ...the name of the driver should be listed
<krokoach> Lexmark E238
<krokoach> that's what appears
<BluesKaj> beside driver ?
<Nyle> does anyone know of a backport or deb package of ktorrent 2.2rc2 or something
<Nyle> latest one that is
<krokoach> BluesKaj: it's a the Lexmark dialog not XP's
<jhutchins> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 2347 kB, installed size 8852 kB
<Nyle> i mean a source package
<dr_willis> proberly need to use source to get a newer ktorrent
<Nyle> yes
<Nyle> oh nm
<dr_willis> or perhaps the 3.5.7  released packages..
<jhutchins> !info ktorrent gutsy
<Nyle> http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2600 kB, installed size 9716 kB
<Nyle> :D
<krokoach> BluesKaj: yeah that's the printer driver name
<Nyle> what is a fast mirror for nyc
<krokoach> it's beside driver
<BluesKaj> cool , then type that into the wizard beside "printer"
<draik> TeraDyne: Thank you. That was helpful
<draik> I will have to wait until tomorrow until I can get the GoGear and pull the audio
<krokoach> BluesKaj: server is the name of hte XP computer?
<krokoach> and workgroup is MSHOME?
<BluesKaj> yes
<draik> TeraDyne: Would you happen to know wny I wasn't able to retrieve the mp3 files?
<krokoach> BluesKaj: the printer is being shared among several XP and the shared name is "Printer", does this make things different?
<BluesKaj> it shouldn't matter to the linux pc
<krokoach> ok
<BluesKaj> samba and cups work together to talk to the MS printer in commands it knows translating from linux : hence the driver being an MS one
<krokoach> ok, I think perhaps with a different driver will work
<krokoach> is not printing the test page
<TeraDyne> draik: Unfourtunately, I'm not sure. I don't use the newer GoGear players, not while I have my iPod Nano, anyway.
<krokoach> I've got a Generic driver reportedly working with this printer
<BluesKaj> if the printer wasn't networked and hooked directly to your linux pc , then you'd require a linux driver
<BluesKaj> yeah, lotsa generic plugnplays work in linux
<krokoach> BluesKaj: the printer is directly connected to the XP pc through a USB cable
<BluesKaj> hmm , but sometimes it takes a minute or 2 ...i know ir does on ours.
<krokoach> oh
<K-Ryan> How can I check what programs are using my sound device?
<draik> TeraDyne: I bought my fiance an iPod. How well does it respond with Feisty?
<BluesKaj> are both pcs sharing a router , krokoach ?
<TeraDyne> draik: Pretty well. Amarok and GTKpod are great for getting your music on it.
<krokoach> BluesKaj: yeah
<draik> Noob question here: How do I install a tgz file?
<TeraDyne> draik: I use RockBox now. Awesome replacement for the standard iPod OS. Even plays oggs.
<dr_willis> draik,  in short you 'dont' - you uncompress the thing and then compile the source/install that. :) IF its src.
<krokoach> BluesKaj: do you think setting the printer as network instead of USB will be better? I think ip printer
<BluesKaj> krokoach, do you still have the linux driver installed on your pc ?
<dr_willis> tgz = tar.gz
<krokoach> BluesKaj: I am using a generic one, the lexmark driver from the LExmark website I didn't install it yet
<BluesKaj> where did you tell it the wizard it was USB
<krokoach> BluesKaj: no I didnt
<krokoach> I was just thinking that if I set the printer for XP and linux as a IP server printer could be easier
<krokoach> dunno
<BluesKaj> ok, close the wizard , and open samba client to see what's listed on the network
<draik> dr_willis: I'm not sure what it is. It's only the file name and nothing else
<draik> No extension
<krokoach> BluesKaj: in KDE System Settings?
<dr_willis> drik where did it come from then? and why are you messing with it. :)
<BluesKaj> krokoach, i thought you had samba installed ?
<krokoach> BluesKaj: oh my bad I didn't check in programs :S
<draik> dr_willis: golb. I'm trying to install GoGear On Linux Boxes
<dr_willis> never heard of it
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how I can check what programs are using my sound device?
<krokoach> BluesKaj: all I did is this sudo apt-get install samba
<krokoach> BluesKaj: do I need something else?
<BluesKaj> krokoach, the printer/networking needs samba to connect with the printer using the cups client ...otherwise no printing can take place from you linux pc
<draik> Ok
<draik> I got the source
<draik> How do I install the source?
<draik> Do I just "sudo ./makefile"?
<krokoach> BluesKaj: do you mean I need to setup this "lisa, reslisa and ioslaves"
<TeraDyne> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<TeraDyne> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<TeraDyne> the second one.
<BluesKaj> ok , krokoach , install asamb aclient called smb4k
<krokoach> brb goona get a Starbuck frapp
<krokoach> Mocha
<K-Ryan> Anyone? =(
<BluesKaj> samba client
<klobster> get me one too
<klobster> K-Ryan: what's up?
<krokoach> k
<K-Ryan> "Anyone know how I can check what programs are using my sound device?"
<ssnyde27> hello all, does anyone here use beryl with kde?
<BluesKaj> well, i'm getting pretty tired .... krokoach , just install the samba client , then run the printer wizard again , like before and it should work...sorry but need to sleep now
<klobster> hrm...
<K-Ryan> Most of us do ssnyde27
<K-Ryan> You might want to ask around in #ubuntu-effects
<ssnyde27> i'll try that
<ssnyde27> my issue is that when i launch beryl manager it changes my desktop background and icons to gnome ones, do you happen to know anything about that?
<K-Ryan> That's strange
<K-Ryan> Did you upgrade from Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Or vice versa
<K-Ryan> And ran KDE
<ssnyde27> its hard to recall, i believe i started with kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<ssnyde27> actually im sure of it
<K-Ryan> You'd have a better chance in #ubuntu-effects
<ssnyde27> ok, thanks!
<K-Ryan> That sounds like a weird problem
<K-Ryan> Good luck!
<draik> TeraDyne: How did you compile the source? I can't seem to do anything. I keep getting "Permission Denied". Even with sudo
<TeraDyne> draik: I didn't. Like I said, I use mine like a thumbdrive.
<draik> Sorry
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> WARNING: There seems to be some people (bots) joining and spamming one of our main channels. If you notice a bunch of people with funny names and similar ip addresses, pleass call !ops asap. If this occurs I will place the channel mode to +rR which will not allow people who are not registered with Freenode to speak. It is recommended that you reg with Freenode to prevent this from occuring to you if you haven't already.
<nixternal> Thank you!
<nixternal> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nixternal> If you notice a bunch of people* join at the same time is what I meant to say there
<jmatti55> Hey guys I just loaded kubuntu on to an older machine. It seems to work fine however when i try to play video the picture is a little slow. Are there any little tweaks to get just a litle bit more efficency out of the system to push it over the edge so I can play video normally?
<TeraDyne> jmatti55: What do you mean by "older machine"?
<jmatti55> 2002
<K-Ryan> jmatti55: Fluxbox
<jmatti55> laptop
<nixternal> hrmm, I have an older machine than that and I don't have any issues
<K-Ryan> Or go all the way with Fluxbuntu
<TeraDyne> jmatti55: I mean, what are the specs?
<K-Ryan> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<jmatti55> one second
<K-Ryan> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<K-Ryan> =)
<jmatti55> I forget what they were is there a way to check that from within kde
<jmatti55> ?
<K-Ryan> You can check in system settings
<jmatti55> where in the system settings?
* intelikey waits for the tty1 [root@~]  cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda ;mke2fs /dev/hda   to catch up...
<K-Ryan> Ermm, not sure.
* K-Ryan isn't running KDE.
<K-Ryan> But I know one of the options on the left show your specs.
<dr_willis>  LPAE-standard ? what the heck is that...
<dr_willis> !find fluxbuntu-desktop
<K-Ryan> Dunno
<ubotu> Package/file fluxbuntu-desktop does not exist in feisty
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: Currently there is only a Dapper install
<dr_willis> Bah!
<dr_willis> :)
<K-Ryan> There were delays and stuff with Feisty and it never made it out and at this point it would be pointless to have Gutsy delayed to put out Feisty.
<TeraDyne> fluxbox + fbpager + fbdesk + fluxconf = fluxbox for me
<dr_willis> I want a Windowbuuntu also for Windowmaker. :)
<K-Ryan> So they're skipping Feisty and going straight for Gutsy.
<K-Ryan> I can't wait 'till it gets out.
<jmatti55> it's a laptop ille try googling it and see what the manufacturer specs were
<K-Ryan> The only thing is Canonical refuses to let it be one of the normal things, like Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu.
<dr_willis> gee . seems like they could just make a fluxubntu metapackage. :)
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: It's not just fluxbox slapped onto Ubuntu
<dr_willis> Everything else seems to work that way. :)
<dr_willis> I want a XXXbuntu with xxx themes and icon packs and wallpaper! :0
<K-Ryan> If you see Xubuntu as Ubuntu with Xfce, Kubuntu as Ubuntu with KDE, then I don't mind Fluxbuntu being seen as Ubuntu with Fluxbox.
<K-Ryan> But it's actually more than that.
<dr_willis> Given that i normally install ubuntu (or kubuntu) then install the other desktops also
<dr_willis> I get "Lots-of-stuffubuntu"
<dr_willis> Getting where it seems to be a "ubuntu-variant of the week' at times.
<jmatti55> the stuff im finding on line seem totally wrong, earlier today before i put kubuntu on it i think windows said it had 400 mhz and 90 mb of ram
<krokoach> in which scenario is ZeroConf useful?
<dr_willis> krokoach,  ive never noticed it used. :) heh
<TeraDyne> 90 MB of RAM? You'll want something like fluxbox or WindowMaker on that thing, not KDE.
<dr_willis> I think in the future its to be useable to find media-servers and other services..
<krokoach> dr_willis: oh, LOL they implemented something that is not yet implemented?
<dr_willis> Ive not seen it doing anything.. yet. :)
<KrAmMeR> i am having trouble playing .mp4 video
<dr_willis> but its one of those  vague areas. heh
<jmatti55> it actually runs pretty fast it's just the video that causes the trouble
<KrAmMeR> has anyone gotten .mp4 video to work in kaffine?
<KrAmMeR> it crashes when i try to play it
<krokoach> KrAmMeR: donwload all the codecs
<jmatti55> sorry the processor is actually 900 mhz
<KrAmMeR> yeah i've downloaded all the ones i could
<KrAmMeR> looked them all up
<KrAmMeR> and i tried a couple different players too, mplayer, kmplayer, movie player, xine
<krokoach> KrAmMeR: maybe your movie is broked
<krokoach> borked
<KrAmMeR> it could be...
<KrAmMeR> but i can get sound to play in mplayer
<KrAmMeR> just no video
<Dunkelschub> any suggestions? I'm installing kubuntu on a laptop and it starts running through the stuff, then the monitor goes black and nothing happens
<jmatti55> to the guy wanting to play .m4v if you don't mind switching to a differnt player try VLC just use apt to get it
<KrAmMeR> its mp4
<KrAmMeR> but i'll try that
<jmatti55> yeah my bad but it should still play it
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> That's strange.
<Kr4t05> All of a sudden, I can't change my desktop background.
<makuseru> where do i place fonts?
<Kr4t05> makuseru: Use the System Settings dialogto install fonts.
<makuseru> wheres that at?
<KrAmMeR> that works!!!
<KrAmMeR> yes!
<Kr4t05> KMenu -> System Settings
<makuseru> i knew that
<Biovore> control panel thing..
<makuseru> i mean fonts
<KrAmMeR> thanks jmatti
<Biovore> kdesu kcontrol
<Kr4t05> makuseru:  -> Appearance -> Font Installer
<makuseru> hmm, never knew that was there
<Kr4t05> makuseru: Wait for me to finish, next time. :P
<makuseru> shoulda done it all in one post =P
<Kr4t05> Alright... I think I need to restart my session here...
<Kr4t05> For some reason, I can't change my wallpaper.
<Dunkelschub> When trying to install Kubuntu I get "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed" and then the screen goes blank. Suggestions?
<Kr4t05> And another thing that annoys me. ><
<Biovore> hmm well bcm43xx is a wifi device.. (not nativily supported on linux by the way)
<Biovore> why its going blank.. probably some othere problem..
<SpoonThief> Hey everyone
<Kr4t05> Whenever I log in, the kicker will wait until all of my tray icons are up, then it will crash, dumping the tray and making me lose those apps. They're still running, but invisible. ><
<jmatti55> Is there a way for me to install fluxbox without burning a live cd and completely changing out the os or can i just use apt-get?
<Biovore> apt-get install fluxbox
<Kr4t05> jmatti55: Use apt-get
<jmatti55> thanks
<Dunkelschub> is there some way to have it do a text only installation?
<SpoonThief> This is probably going to be a really newbish question, but I am a newb, so it does make sense. Is there any way to install new login screens?
<Biovore> Dunkelschub: yes.. the alternate install has the option
<Dunkelschub> kk, so I gotta grab the other iso
<Dunkelschub> 3rd times the charm I suppose
<Biovore> rgr
<Dunkelschub> and is there any difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu other than the default packages and gui?
<Biovore> yup.. thats basicly the differance..
<Biovore> you can install ubuntu and install kde by install kubuntu-desktop
<Kr4t05> This is weird.
<Kr4t05> The wallpaper will not change.
<Kr4t05> And... cue the netsplit. ><
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu, and X put my monitor on 1280x1024, but only on 50Hz, which drives me crazy.. I know my monitor can go up to 65Hz on that resolution, but how do I have to configure the xorg.conf so that I can have that frequency?
<Kr4t05> sven_oostenbrink: Look the Section "Monitor"
<Kr4t05> The setting should be somewhere there.
<sven_oostenbrink> Kr4t05, looking.. there is nothing about frequencies..
<Kr4t05> VertRefresh isn't there?
<sven_oostenbrink> Kr4t05, nope.. it says Identifier      "SyncMaster" and Option          "DPMS"
<Kr4t05> Either HorizSync or VertRefresh... Can't remember which. :S
<Kr4t05> What does SyncMaster read?
<sven_oostenbrink> Kr4t05, There is a BIG difference between the two, Id better by sure. :)
<sven_oostenbrink> Kr4t05, its Identifier "SyncMaster"
<Kr4t05> Oh...
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> Okay... I think I need to hand this one off to someone else... Out of my league... And, I don't want to be the one responsible for frying your monitor. ;)
<sven_oostenbrink> Kr4t05, Heheheh... well, you got me there I think.. with those keywords, google becomes the needed expert..
<Kr4t05> I just wish I knew why the desktop wallpaper refuses to change.
<sven_oostenbrink> Kr4t05, er.. that sounds weird.. why would it not want to change?
<Kr4t05> sven_oostenbrink: Not a clue... I had beryl running... Then turned it off.
<Kr4t05> I've tried restarting X, using kdesu, everything.
<Kr4t05> The Desktop Settings dialog acts like it's been changed, but the wallpaper itself doesn't.
<outer> Can you boot linux (kubuntu and ubuntu in particular) from an external hardrive?
<Kr4t05> outer: If that harddisk has GRUB installed on it, and the computer in question can boot from a USB device, sure.
<intelikey> i have a profain question,,, or is that profound... anyway,  is it normal for a drive to take a long time formatting ?
<Kr4t05> intelikey: Depends on the size and type.
<intelikey> ide small
<Kr4t05> A PATA/IDE drive larger than about 40GB could take a good while.
<Kr4t05> intelikey: How long are we talking?
<Kr4t05> Minutes? Hours?
<intelikey> 15 minutes  4 gig
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<outer> Depends on what you're doing too I think, if you're installing xp and formatting it takes forever but if you're using partition magic it'll take seconds.
<Kr4t05> What RPM
<Kr4t05> 7200RPM?
* intelikey looks for info on the stickers
<Kr4t05> If it's a regular desktop HDD, I'd bet it's about that fast.
<intelikey> probably 20 rpm.   very slow.
<intelikey> :)
<Kr4t05> 20?
<Kr4t05> Dinosaur?
<intelikey> heh  well maybe more than 20.   but it's not listed on the sticker anywhere
<K-Ryan> 20 rotations per minute?
<Kr4t05> Well, if it's an older drive.
<outer> I was asking about linux on the hardrive because I'm not quite ready to make it my "primary" os but I would still like to use it. Do you know any good methods in particular for install grub on an external hardrive?
<K-Ryan> That's 3 seconds for a rotation!
<Kr4t05> outer: Hrm... Wait a second.... Why not just dual-boot?
<outer> Well my laptop hardrive isn't that big and I've had duel-boot issues in the past and don't want to deal with a possible re-format again.
<intelikey> outer you can put linux on an extended partition and grub/lilo can boot both os's
<hitmanWilly> outer: you can set up grub on the mbr of the main hdd to boot nix from the external
<hitmanWilly> or win from the main
<Kr4t05> outer: I expected that you wanted to make a "mobile" installation that could be migrated between systems.
<intelikey> K-Ryan you think i was over rating it.  maybe 10 or 15 rpm  ?     :)))
<Kr4t05> But, what hitmanWilly suggests is good, too. :)
<K-Ryan> =P
<hitmanWilly> grub can boot from usb drives :)
<outer> Well not really, I basically want a lay-away linux to play with until I feel I can use it more often.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly as long as the bios can boot the usb device it can
<Kr4t05> outer: Yeah, that works.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: it should be able to, if its a newer lappy
<outer> The problem for me is Linux doesn't support most of my beloved software, even on wine.
<intelikey> i agree it should.   just know that some can't so i mentioned it.
<outer> But I love the OS itself, so it's a bit of a tradeoff.
<Kr4t05> outer: You *might* be able to just use the Install CD, and manually partition it to the USB drive.
<jmatti55> If your in the terminal is there a way to cd into a directory with a spave in it's name? like cd stuff folder or do you need to rename it to stuffolder?
<Kr4t05> jmatti55: cd This\ Directory
<Kr4t05> OR
<Kr4t05> cd "This Directory"
<hitmanWilly> jmatti55: \ is the escape char for a space
<jmatti55> "This Directory"
<jmatti55> ah, thanks
<intelikey> both work   blah\ blah   'blah blah'   "blah blah"
<sven_oostenbrink> How can I become root user in kubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> jmatti55: this issue is why most nix files like to use _ vice a space :P
<intelikey> simplest way is the tab key
<Kr4t05> jmatti55: If you start typing a command or directory in Konsole, you can press TAB to autocomplete it. (Or give a list of matches.)
<Kr4t05> !sudo sven_oostenbrink
<intelikey> sven_oostenbrink sudo -i
<jmatti55> It keeps saying that the directroy or file dose not exist
<kboodu> sudo su -
<kboodu> That will make you root on the local system.
<Kr4t05> Oops... ><
<intelikey> jmatti55 use the tab key.    cd blah[tab] 
<intelikey> jmatti55 and you can use   ls   to see what is actually there.
<jmatti55> ok the dab key thing did it thanks
<jmatti55> tab
<nullkill> or sudo -s
<sven_oostenbrink> okay, thanks!
<outer> I'll try manual installation to put in on my hardrive, Thanks for the suggestions.
<intelikey> what's that hard drive tuning app ?
<outer> One last thing, anyone heard any news of Adobe CS3 suite maybe coming to Wine any time soon?
<kboodu> Is there anyone on-line who can help me troubleshoot a sound issue with kdetv (or other TV app)?
<klobster> intelikey: hdparm
<klobster> intelikey: I don't think it works for ram
<sven_oostenbrink> argh! Could anybody give me one easy simple line for in sudo that I can just do "sudo command" without having to give my friggin password every time? Yes, I googled for it and the sudo config file is a nightmare.. I have %admin All - (ALL) ALL, I suppose that line is for me but.. How do I modify it to NOT ask me for a password?
<klobster> try doing sudo su
<klobster> it will ask for a password to login, and then leave the shell open
<sven_oostenbrink> klobster, Well, I really just want to have a sudo command without password.. Its save enough for me, and I dont want an open root shell
<klobster> you could make a script that has your password in it, but that isn't safe
<sven_oostenbrink> Its just that that sudo file is so over complex..
<kboodu> You want to add the following to the sudoers file:
<sven_oostenbrink> klobster, well, I should be able to simply modify the /etc/sudoers file to not ask ONLY me for a password.. not?
<Fragility> Hey, could someone please help me install opera, I really havnt got down how to install programs on Kubuntu if not through the add/remove programs or apt-get
<Fragility> I downloaded it and it opens automatically as a .deb, should I download the tarball?
<kboodu> klbobster  "hostname" = NOPASSWD: full/path/command
<kboodu> replace "hostname" with the local system name
<kboodu> Try man sudo and man sudoers / man visudo for more help.
<kboodu> Use visudo to edit the sudoers file.
<kboodu> NOTE: This could result in significant vulnerabilities in your system!
<klobster> heh a google of disable password sudoers turns up that exact instruction IN THE VERY FIRST HIT
<Mr_Sonoma> i have a set of wireless usb sticks, i want to be able to put one in this computer and share the internet connection with another computer i am working on. is there a way to achieve this? a wiki to follow??? suguestions
<intelikey> klobster ram ?
* intelikey <shrugs>
<sven_oostenbrink> klobster, well I checked the first entry, but its all but simple
<Mr_Sonoma> i guess i should state that the dsl modum is connected directly to a wired nic the usb stick would be the second network device on this system.
<klobster> intelikey: meaning I am not sure hdparm will work for diskless systems
<intelikey> klobster this is not dsikless
<klobster> intelikey: new system?
<intelikey> why would i be wanting to tune an hd i didn't have ?    i have several boxes
<intelikey> this one with a 4g ide   but it's slow.
<sven_oostenbrink> klobster, Finally! There we go: admin ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL
<kboodu> "admin ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL" is a dangerous command as anyone in the "admin" group will have full access to all commands.
<klobster> intelikey: not sure.  you are full of mystery and tricks
<intelikey> oooo yuch       IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)   <<< theres part of it i guess
<Kr4t05> Does anyone have any clue what would make my desktop wallpaper lock up?
<intelikey>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<klobster> sven_oostenbrink: nice
<Kr4t05> I do Right Click -> Configure Desktop -> Picture -> <Picture I Want to Use> -> Apply
<Kr4t05> The dialogue acts like it worked.
<hitmanWilly> kboodu: with sudo they basically do anyway...
<Kr4t05> But, it doesn't update.
<Biovore> Kr4t05: it should work..
<Kr4t05> Biovore: That's why I'm asking in here.
<Kr4t05> Typically, when something should work, but doesn't, that is when the user asks for help.
<Kr4t05> Thanks for playing.
<yuan> hi
<Kr4t05> And, once again, the channel mysteriously goes dead...
<Kr4t05> Fine.
<Kr4t05> rm -rf ~/.kde
<Kr4t05> Happy now?
<kboodu> privmsg hitmanwilly Sorry that was supposed to be private....It's been too long since I've IRCd.
<hitmanWilly> kboodu: its /msg btw :)
<Biovore> hehe
<yuan> hello everybody,i'm yuan,i want to ask some questions,can anybody help me?
<intelikey> i guess the drive doesn't do dma ....    HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<hitmanWilly> !ask | yuan
<ubotu> yuan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yuan> ok,thanks
<K-Ryan> What would you guys think if I made a script resembling Ubotu? Something you can download, and once you run it, it asks for a topic. You enter in a topic and if the entered topic matches a topic the script has help on, it displays a link to where you can get help for that topic.
<K-Ryan> Kind of like Ubotu, but one you don't need to be in the IRC for.
<yuan> I've got some problems here when i try to install the scim-1.4.7.tar.gz package and it happens ofen when i do some installation just like libtool1.4_1.4.3-21.tar.gz.
<hitmanWilly> yuan: what problems?
<yuan> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<intelikey> K-Ryan why not just have it run  /usr/bin/x-www-browser $URL
<hitmanWilly> yuan: apt-get build-essential
<yuan> willy, how to do it?
<K-Ryan> intelikey: Because I'm only just learning python =)
<K-Ryan> Started last night and haven't gotten too far.
<hitmanWilly> yuan: in terminal sudo apt-get install build-essential
<intelikey> K-Ryan oh  :)
<K-Ryan> So right now I'm focusing on the basics, and figured I could write something like that.
<K-Ryan> I actually have the code setup for that except right now it's designed for a different purpose.
<intelikey> ok sounds like that would be a good learning project for you.
<yuan> thanks,but can u explain the problem?
<K-Ryan> And something that would be semi-beneficial to the community.
<hitmanWilly> yuan: gcc (the C compiler) isn't installed by default on ubuntu systems
<yuan> 
<hitmanWilly> yuan: however, it is part of the build-essential pkg
<K-Ryan> How would I make it into an executable file though? So you wouldn't have to type in python /path/script.py
<intelikey> yuan    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<K-Ryan> If you happened to know...
<yuan> thanks,that's better for comprehend the problem
<intelikey> K-Ryan first line    #!/usr/bin/python  <-switches if needed>
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: not necessary if called with the python cmd :)
<intelikey> K-Ryan and chmod 755 filename   so it's executable
<intelikey> hitmanWilly read the Q
<K-Ryan> I want it to be able to be run without the python cmd ;)
<yuan> Q is what?
<hitmanWilly> oh, really should do that more often...
<K-Ryan> =)
<intelikey> :)
<K-Ryan> But # would comment the line out
<K-Ryan> Remove the #?
<K-Ryan> I wasn't lying when I said I was new to this
<K-Ryan> =)
<intelikey> not the first line.    test this in a terminal.    echo "#!/bin/sh"
<yuan> me to
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: normally, but that's the shebang, its a special type of comment that the system actually reads, to find out which interperter to run the script through
<K-Ryan> Oooh, neato
<intelikey> or better yet         echo "#!/usr/bin/yes"
<K-Ryan> intelikey: event not found
<K-Ryan> To both
<intelikey> exactly  so what happened ?    if the shell didn't try to start a subshell
<K-Ryan> Hold on, let me just try something...
<intelikey> you mean my sujestion ?      :)
<K-Ryan> No I did that
<kboodu> #! is a "magic" identifies that says to the operating system this is a "program"
<intelikey> K-Ryan in short.   do not remove the #
<K-Ryan> I didn't
<kboodu> The remainder of the line "/usr/bin/sh" identifies the interpreter the "program" needs
<K-Ryan> So I make the file executable and what else?
<Biovore> ./mypythonscript.py
<K-Ryan> Nice =)
<kboodu> Commonly #! /bin/bash or #! /usr/bin/perl
<K-Ryan> Thanks intelikey, kboodu, and Biovore
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: You too
<intelikey> kboodu   #!/usr/bin/python     in his case.
<kboodu> For python, that would be correct.
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: the originating script doesn't even require the .py extension, but if it calls any other files, they have to have it
<K-Ryan> It doesn't
<K-Ryan> So ./script it is
<kboodu> It is a good idea to include the extension from a human readable point of view, tho.
<K-Ryan> Well I mean with my script it's optional.
<intelikey> K-Ryan the file name could even be #  or  :   hehhe  anything you like
<K-Ryan> Now, to make entire script out of what Ubotu knows links to...
<kboodu> That is correct K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kboodu> It's not a "good" idea to use specail cahracters in file names however.  Usually only spaces, and periods and underscores are the sysmbols to use.
<tino_> #ubuntu-es
<K-Ryan> Wow this is going to be a project.
<intelikey> kboodu i wasn't sujesting it, just mentioning that it's possable
<K-Ryan> Yeah I would literally be writing Ubotu to a file.
<klobster> K-Ryan: no doubt.  I'm doing a similar thing in bash (well not an ubotu script, a changelog for system files) and it gets big fast.
<K-Ryan> Sounds like it will keep me busy =)
<intelikey> no. just it's infonodes   but  get the list from the website and put in a data file and parse it from your script.
<K-Ryan> What?
<intelikey> the website ^ has all the infonodes listed.   get that and save it to a data file,  then have your script parse it for the !command
<K-Ryan> script parsing?
<K-Ryan> What and how?
<klobster> K-Ryan: II keep getting hung up on little things; I have 125 lines of code and I havent yet written one that is the actual feature; recording the changes from a system file
<K-Ryan> klobster: I haven't topped 15 lines yet so I didn't have to worry about that =P
<klobster> K-Ryan: just wait
<K-Ryan> I don't suppose you would know how to setup something like.
<klobster> K-Ryan: think help file
<K-Ryan> If x == a or b or c
<K-Ryan> print D
<K-Ryan> and more importantly, how would I get a word to be able to be put in?
<intelikey> i don't sell snake oil so i can't really help you with python   but a shell script could do it easily enough.    grep -q $var ~/.ubotu-data && do something if it's there.
<K-Ryan> int(raw_input) only works with numbers
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: this is more for #python :)
<K-Ryan> Right
<K-Ryan> *click*
<intelikey> heh then it might even be the wrong language for what you are doing...
<klobster> http://bash.org/?400459
<K-Ryan> Best? Maybe not. Wrong? Nah
<K-Ryan> klobster: Nice find ;)
<intelikey> fair enough.
<klobster> one of my favs
<kboodu> There are also quite a few good reference manuals (pdf and html) available from tldp
<kboodu> The Linux Documentation Project (TLDP) - http://www.tldp.org
<intelikey> !diveintopython
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diveintopython - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info diveintopython
<ubotu> diveintopython: free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<klobster> free Python book for experienced programmers.
<intelikey> does rute cover python ?
<kboodu> no - rute doesn't cover python
<intelikey> hmmm one of the few things left out....
<intelikey> system looks hung at Creating journal (32768 blocks):
<jtong> hi all
<intelikey>   obviously it wasn't...
<intelikey> took it that long just to write the journal file for a 4g fs
<klobster> is there an updated rute in hardcover form? (I saw an xfree86 chapter)
<intelikey> xfree86 is not dead is it ?
<intelikey> the fork wasn't very long ago...
<alex87> my SD card won't mount, "can't read superblock", how do i fix it?
<intelikey> is it ext# file system ?
<alex87> intelikey: its a fat filesystem, i'm happy to reformat it, but that hasn't helped so far
<intelikey> alex87 then you are not hitting the correct device node
<alex87> intelikey: ah ok, i've been trying to wipe the partition table with fdisk, and using mkfs to no luck
<intelikey> alex87 the error message tells us that mount didn't see any file system and assumed ext
<jtong> anyone know how i can check if a driver is missing?
<alex87> intelikey: ohhh, so should i add it to fstab?
<intelikey> not until you find what device node it is.    "and probably not then"
<intelikey> there is one other possability.   modprobe    driver for the device may need inserting.
<alex87> intelikey: this is all being done through my mobile, and the old card mounts perfectly if that helps
<alex87> intelikey: what should i do?
<intelikey> in short.  the mount error is simply telling you that there is no file system at the address you specified.    so from that point on.   i'll let someone with an sd card help you.
<K-Ryan> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike__> Greets, everyone...
<K-Ryan> !sdcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Guess not =/
<K-Ryan> Hi there mike__
<alex87> intelikey: oh ok, thanks for your help, any suggestions though?
<Fragility> does anyone here have linuxbios on their computer?
<Mr_Sonoma> i am trying to share a internet connection with a laptop  i have 2 wireless usb sticks the dsl modum is connected to a NIC on the desktop computer i would like to be able to put one usb wireless network stick on this desktop and the other on the laptop and share the connection. suggestions on how to achieve this or where to look?
<intelikey> !patience | alex87 maybe a little...
<ubotu> alex87 maybe a little...: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mike__> I'm trying to install flashplugin-nonfree, but I keep getting this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29435/ - Any ideas?
<jtong> can someone help me? i have a problem connecting my usb mouse
<raylu> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hitmanWilly> jtong: what's the issue?
<intelikey> mike__ doesn't the instructions cover the rest of the process ?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<klobster> so, what is the deal with the cyrillic font?
<jtong> hitmanWilly: when i plug in my usb kb/mouse it's not recognized correctly
<jtong> only my kb works
<intelikey> mike__ i think you just copy the .so file to the correct dir   or something
<hitmanWilly> jtong: is the mouse connected seperately or built into the keyboard?
<mike__> intelikey: Sorry - I usually get it from Trevino's repository and it "just works" - I'm trying to stick to stuff from the official repos on this install as it's gonna be used by guests and I'm aiming for stability.
<Mr_Sonoma> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtong> mouse and kb both share a single usb receiver
<jtong> i got it working on my laptop but not my desktop
<hitmanWilly> jtong: oh, wireless, ok, not sure on that one...
<hitmanWilly> jtong: im guessing the system sees the keyboard on the usb port and stops looking after that
<intelikey> mike__ k.   i don't do flash but i think you need to look in your   install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz    file and get the instructions from there.
<jtong> hitmanWilly: exactly
<jtong> and it's not detecting the right driver i think
<mike__> Got cha. Thanks.
<jtong> hitmanWilly: because i got it working on my laptop with both mouse and kb detected
<hitmanWilly> jtong: you MAY be able to set that up under kcontrol
<raylu> try "aptitude search flashpl
<raylu> "
<hitmanWilly> jtong: whats your laptop running for an OS?
<hitmanWilly> jtong: same thing?
<jtong> kubuntu 6.06
<intelikey> raylu he's already got it. downloaded just needs to copy the .so file.
<hitmanWilly> jtong: im really not sure on this one other than see if you can set up the correct drivers
<tino_> #ubunto-es
<jtong> hitmanWilly: ok, can you tell me how i check the drivers because i'm sure that's the problem
<jtong> i see usb receiver when i cat /proc/bus/input/devices on my kubuntu 6.06
<jtong> but i only see AT Translated Set 2 keyboard when i cat /proc/bus/input/devices on my desktop ubuntu 6.10
<mike__> raylu: Thanks anyway
<raylu> How can I take over a registered nick that hasn't been used in a long time?  Nicks which are considered expired  are not dropped automatically on a regular basis. We do drop them when we notice them and, if you ask a staffer, we'll be happy to manually drop the one you want so that you can re-register it.
<raylu> oops.
<raylu> T.T
<hitmanWilly> jtong: you may be able to compare modprobe -l from both boxes and see if anything jumps out at you
<jtong> hitmanWilly: ok i'll do that thanks
<intelikey> i may imagrate sda to hda, and use the slow ide disk on the slow p1 diskless boxen...
<hitmanWilly> jtong: if you can transfer files between the boxes, >> both outputs to files and diff them
<raylu> boxen =\
<intelikey> self contained hardware bundles,,
<klobster> intelikey: did you ever set up your friend with the router/firewall?
<intelikey> that got moved down the list on the priorities, havent gotten to it yet.   it's comming though.  before school resumes.
<Mr_Sonoma> does anyone have a good suggestion on a program to decompress a .iso back into the file structure so i could add/remove files from it then burn the new cd/dvd?
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma iso is not compressed
<klobster> can't you just mount it and add/delete files?
<intelikey> and growiso ?
<klobster> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 *iso* *mountpoint*
<Mr_Sonoma> it was my understanding that a .iso was compressed but then i've been wrong before
<Mr_Sonoma> ok thanks i will try it =)
<intelikey> only if the compression doesn't make it any smaller...  :)
<intelikey> and mount decompresses/recompresses it   heh
<klobster> heh
<intelikey> sorry.
<Mr_Sonoma> hehehehe like i said
<Mr_Sonoma> i've been wrong before
* klobster wonders about accessing the el torito info after a loop mount
<intelikey> klobster sure. the boot disk image is accessable.   if you mean dirrectly accessing the first sector of the iso image file then   dd could do it but i don't think that's what you want.....
<hitmanWilly> so if iso's aren't compressed, a dd should be able to create one effectively then, hmmmm
<intelikey> hitmanWilly so i hear
* hitmanWilly has been wondering if that would work
<intelikey> test:  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=filename.iso ;mount -o loop filename.iso /media
<intelikey> might need root to do part/all of that
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i am aware of proper dd and loop mounting cmds :P
<intelikey> wasn't all for your benifit hitman
<hitmanWilly> figured as much
<klobster> *benefit
<intelikey> that too
* intelikey spells badly
<intelikey> b a d l y
<intelikey> :)
<raylu> you winz!
* klobster english as a first language /dev/random as a second -_- 
<raylu> lol!
* intelikey thinks maybe he has /dev/urandom as primary language maybe
<klobster> ooc, whats the diff between /dev/random and /dev/urandom?
<intelikey> actually i can't speek either of my native languages, so i speek a very confusing form of semi-american english
<intelikey> s/semi/quazi/
<raylu> i speAk
<klobster> intelikey: ?? wha?  you no speak your native tongue?
<intelikey> klobster no not affectivly
* hitmanWilly talks the good english
<intelikey> klobster urandom will churn out trash rather than waiting on entropy
<klobster> *speaks the good english -_^
<hitmanWilly> lol
<klobster> intelikey: what is your native? were you born|raised there?
<intelikey> come lets not get personal..
<tallia1> hello everybody
<raylu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tallia1> security.ubuntu.com is down..... my apt updates are not working :(
<raylu> o.0...it was up an hour ago
<klobster> sorry intelikey
<klobster> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tino_> #guadalinex-es
<vVryk> Hey...
<vVryk> Hello?
<hitmanWilly> howdy
<vVryk> I need some help with Kubuntu...
<TrUsT> hxahaxhxa
<hitmanWilly> !ask | vVryk
<ubotu> vVryk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vVryk> I have a live CD, and I had to start it in safe mode. It loaded up all fine, I installed it, restarted my PC, but it wouldn't load up, it came with an error in the DOS that said this:
<vVryk> udevd - event [1937] : run_program:'/5bin/modprobe' Abnormal exit
<vVryk> 
<vVryk>  Busybox v. 1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.2-3ubuntu3) Built-in Shell (ash)
<vVryk> 
<vVryk>  Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands
<vVryk> 
<vVryk>  /bin/Sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<vVryk> So, I popped the CD back in, and it started, I tried to re-do the intsalation, it finished, and the same thing came up... Now when I press the install button, it says loading app. then nothing happens at all.
<vVryk> *installation
<vVryk> Anyone know what to do?
<intelikey> vVryk the busybox shell is running within the initramfs    the reason you are getting that is because it's not mounting the root file system,   the modprobe error will be the cause that it can't mount it.  the driver for the fs or for the device it's on is not getting inserted into the kernel propperly.
<vVryk> Yeah, I'm computer codely retarded, so, something that I can understand?
<intelikey> vVryk as to "what to do"  at that point you either need a masters dergee in linux or try a different distro or at least a different version.
<vVryk> Okay, what version do you think would be good for a first time user?
<intelikey> the LTS version of k/ubuntu might work.
<intelikey> if not i'd sujest a different distro.  maybe mandriva or suse
<intelikey> possably fedora
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<vVryk> Okay... I'll take that into mind.
<intelikey> LTS is dapper drake  6.06
<Mr_Sonoma> Feisty has been a little kinder to me about recognising stuff like kodak didgital camera's automatically than dapper was
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma normally you don't boot the camera tho
* intelikey considers installing linux on a camera.......
<hitmanWilly> should be doable
<Mr_Sonoma> lol funny, no i mean when you plug the cam to the usb port. dapper wouldnt talk to it, would see the cam and tell what it was but wouldnt download the pics. when i upgraded to fiesty when i plug the cam in it will recognise and download pictures without fuss
<intelikey> yeah just wonder what cpu they have...
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma oh sorry, i though you were in referance to vVryk's issue.
<hitmanWilly> anyway, i need to get some sleep, later all
<Mr_Sonoma> well it was a statement in ref to his last line, was adding something to think about
<Mr_Sonoma> <vVryk> Okay, what version do you think would be good for a first time user?
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma but the reason for that was that the version he was trying has failed to make a bootable system three installs now...   and i was assuming fiesty,  or possably edgy,  either way was thinking that maybe dapper would at least boot.
<vVryk> Yeah, it's fiesty.
<Mr_Sonoma> ok true
<vVryk> So, I should get dapper version?
<intelikey> i would waste the time and resources trying it.  yes.
<intelikey> assuming you aren't on dialup internet
<vVryk> What?
<vVryk> Nope, Cable.
<intelikey> yes try dapper.
* intelikey wonders if he should also repete the other part of his response...
<vVryk> Okay, I'll work on that tomorrow, it's late, see you all.
<wnuqui> hi to all
<wnuqui> I am a newbie in linux
<intelikey> all is not here right now.  can i help you ?
<wnuqui> intelikey: thanks
<wnuqui> i install thru adept manager some of my favorite games like chess and scrabble
<wnuqui> the install seems to be successful for i see the status to be 'installed'
<wnuqui> but i can't find the games in start menu
<intelikey> maybe install "menu"
<wnuqui> what do you mean -> install "menu"?
<Mr_Sonoma> did you "apply changes" in adept?
<wnuqui> Mr_Sonoma: yup i "apply changes" in adept
<pag> wnuqui, try to start the apps you've installed from konsole  (the command is simply the name of the app in lowercase)
<intelikey> yes in the adept manager   install   "menu"    that will give you the full "debian" menu system.   adding many things to the menu.
<wnuqui> pag: i tried that but of no success
<dromer> hi all, I'm having trouble opening these .tiff's I got from a scanner (under windows), anybody know what to do/try ?
<intelikey> if you don't like it you can remove it.
<intelikey> dromer open in "kfax"
<dromer> intelikey: This version can only handle Fax files
<pag> dromer, do you have libtiff (or something like that) installed?
<dromer> pag: afaik yes
<intelikey> oh good lord tell me they didn't drop .tiff support from kfax, the only app that could handle it...
<dromer> when I identify the files (imagemagick) I get: Scan07-07-09 1449.tif TIFF 1653x2338 DirectClass 477kb  identify: Old-style JPEG compression support is not configured. `Scan07-07-09 1449.tif'.
<dromer> what I found is I need to recompile libtiff to include these?
<intelikey> dromer what version is your kfax ?
<dromer> intelikey: KFax: 3.3.6
<intelikey> k   ty.
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, how do I change the default application for a certain file type? I could not find it in the  system settings
<pag> sven_oostenbrink, try to look in kcontrol
<sven_oostenbrink> pag, Thanks!
<pag> np :)
<kraut> moin
<dromer> anybody here experience with SynCE ?
<jaaroo> hello there. Does anybody know if there manual page from section 9 (kernel routines) available for ubuntu? I haven't found them yet.
<jaaroo> s/if there manpage/if there are manpages/
<yuan> anybody here?
<yuan> nobody
<pag> !ask | yuan
<ubotu> yuan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yuan> !!!!!!
<yuan> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<yuan> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<yuan> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<yuan> warning: stardict-quick-eng-eng-2.4.2-2mdk.noarch.rpm: Header V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 70771ff3
<yuan> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<yuan> what's the problem
<yeniklasor> How can I see my CPU temprature?
<pag> !rpm | yuan
<ubotu> yuan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<yuan> but the package is only in .RPM
<pag> !lmsensors | yeniklasor
<ubotu> yeniklasor: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<yuan> can we transfert it?
<pag> yuan, with alien, yes. But it might cause serious damage to your system :-/
<yeniklasor> thanks
<pag> yuan, that are you trying to install?
<pag> *what
<yuan> stardict-quick-eng-eng-2.4.2-2mdk.noarch.rpm
<pag> !info stardict | yuan
<ubotu> yuan: stardict: International dictionary for GNOME 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.8-1 (feisty), package size 226 kB, installed size 708 kB
<yuan> it's a dictionary english to english
<yuan> not the programme stardict
<yuan> i want to add this dictionary to stardict
<pag> yuan, where have you downloaded it from?
<yuan> http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=stardict-dictionary
<pag> yuan, http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries.php  here are the instructons (and the downloads) for the .tar.bz2
<yuan> thanks
<pag> yuan, remember, that you'll need to run the 'mv' command with sudo.
<yuan> yes,thanks
<yuan> where is the a.tar.bz2 in the addresse that you give to me?
<yuan> i can't start download there
<pag> yuan, there are differend links on top of the site leading to dictionaries
<pag> yuan, ie. http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_dictd-www.dict.org.php
<yuan> a o ,hh
<pag> and that a.tar.bz2 is just an example, yuu'll have to use the right filename
<yuan> ok,got it,thanks
<tino_> #ubuntu-es
<KDEfanboy> is kmail supposed to have an entry in the K menu?
<Lynoure> KDEfanboy: Office -> Kontact
<KDEfanboy> hmm i only see kontact not one just for kmail
<Lynoure> KDEfanboy: try it :)
<Lynoure> KDEfanboy: if you want to add one for specifically kmail, you can, but at least my kontact starts fine with kmail view.
<KDEfanboy> ya ok.. so then kmail doesn't have its own right.. want to confirm that as long as it's not just me
<pag> KDEfanboy, well; if you want just the mail app, then you can launch it via alt+f2
<KDEfanboy> kontact is good (except that a crash in a kontact module will take down the entire app, ie if akregator crashes, there goes your calendar, email, etc). launching apps manually is ok. just checking
<KDEfanboy> because the package creates /usr/share/applications/kde/KMail.desktop but didnt show up is all
<Lynoure> KDEfanboy: I have not had such crashes in kontact ever...
<KDEfanboy> ah..i had them all the time with akregator
<DjuDjetuuuuuuuuu> ima li nqkoi tuk e
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> anyone knows i can get a linux driver for lexmark_
<krokoach> aight
<Ron> hi
<rjb> hi, anyone have experience with bcm43xx (feisty)?
<rjb> my q: after switching it on, i'm getting a steady stream of "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" in my logs
<rjb> should I worry? how do i get rid of that?
<dvm> I want to print a file from 25th line to till the EOF. How can i use the "head" or "tail" or similar commands?
<Genix> if i used a guided partition set up will that make the drive bootable? i keep trying to install and i get past the install go to boot it up and i just get a blinking _ forever
<rjb> dvm: something like $(($(wc -l <$FILE)-25))
<rjb> oops, again
<rjb> tail $(($(wc -l <$FILE)-25))
<rjb> or make that -24
<rjb> FILE=yourfilename.txt
<rjb> ok more precisely:
<rjb> FILE=yourfilename.txt
<rjb> tail -n $(($(wc -l <$FILE)-24)) $FILE
<rjb> this works
<rjb> or, you might prefer
<rjb> awk 'NR>24' yourfilename.txt
<rjb> ok, so no one can help with the APIC error thing?
<dvm> rjb,     cat sss.txt | tail -$(echo $((`cat sss.txt| wc -l`-25)))
<dvm> rjb,   i got it,  thanks a lot
<rjb> dvm: 2 useless calls of cat
<rjb> if it's a class assignment (as i suppose), get rid of them
<rjb> if it was my class they'd get you penalty points
<rjb> otoh if it's not a class assignment, use the awk version
<rjb> it's more readable
<dvm> rjb, you solution sounds great, thanks
<rjb> you never need to do : cat somecrap | somecommand
<eth01> hey.. my kubuntu box won't connect to my wireless network any ideas?
<rjb> when somecommand < somecrap does the same
<eth01> maybe i need to update :/
<scopecreep> i have a question but im not sure exactly how to ask it
<eth01> don't ask to ask
<scopecreep> i have a windows box with all of my songs and such, and i want to share that drive over the network, so i can listen in kubuntu
<bomnb>  hi how can i hide direcrory from user in my proftpd server?
<scopecreep> what would i use to do that?
<eth01> sure, just share those files/folders on your win box, and get kubuntu to look at your win machine
<pag> !samba | scopecreep
<ubotu> scopecreep: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<scopecreep> do i need to mount it as a disk from the console/
<scopecreep> bah thanks i just read
<scopecreep> much appreciated kind sir
<krokoach> hi I created a new user and is not showing up when i log in
<krokoach> oh wait
<krokoach> I didn't try
<rjb> scopecreep: you know how to switch on filesharing on your windoze box?
<krokoach> can a guest account NOT have a passowrd?
<scopecreep> rjb: i think so, but its a vista box
<rjb> then after you do that, browse to smb:/ in konqueror
<scopecreep> will do, im waiting on adept to get me all updated first
<rjb> you should see whatever you set your 'wokgroup' to in windows
<hangthedj> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<scopecreep> haha hey im working on kicking the habit
<rjb> like net neighborhood or whatever it's called nowadays
<SkorpKing> scopecreep: type smb://ip.of.win.box/ and you should get in if it's shared.
<scopecreep> will do, im updating from a clean install so its taking me a moment
<scopecreep> cant help but do that first these days
<scopecreep> thus far im highly impressed though
<eth01> how can i upgrade my kubuntu?
<hangthedj> upgrade it to what?
<eth01> latest version
<pag> !upgrade | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<eth01> oh
<eth01> i forgot which version im runnin
<scopecreep> can i just install smbfs since i just want client access to the windows box?
<hangthedj> change everything in your /etc/apt/sources.list to say feisty, then save, 'sudo apt-get update' then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<hangthedj> scopecreep: smbfs is just a fuse type thing to mount windows shares. you need samba and libsambaclient i think, or just sambaclient. there are only like 5 packages for samba.
<scopecreep> hangthedj: ah thank you
<hangthedj> besides the integrated programming packages, for like python and ruby and stuff.
<scopecreep> ive been tinkering in python lately so ill need that anyway
<krokoach> can a guest account NOT have a passowrd?
<SkorpKing> scopecreep: there is a gui to smbfs called smb4k or something, not sure. very easy to use.
<hangthedj> on linux or windows?
<scopecreep> the only bump ive had was creative not releasing x-fi drivers, but everything works fine in vmware
<scopecreep> it was on linux when i worked at the college
<scopecreep> my adept mirror seems kinda sluggish.  does it choose one close, or can i find a closer mirror?
<hangthedj> krokoach: windows can have a guest account but its hard to use in my experience. on linux its guest or nobody, or anonymous. but you have to give it access rights in the configuration of samba or nfs
<scopecreep> (nevermind it was openoffice)
<eth01> unable to lock administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), ??
<hangthedj> 'sudo'
<hangthedj> !sudo | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eth01> im using sudo
<krokoach> what are the JPEG thumbnail plug in?
<hangthedj> eth01: is synaptic or adept running in the gui?
<krokoach> hangthedj: I meant a regular LINUX guest user. Two person will be using this computer
<qlr> hello
<eth01> it sure was, working now thx
<qlr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hangthedj> krokoach: just make an account for the other person?
<aznpridechinese> can someone help me setup my sound card?
<t_maus> which one do you have
<aznpridechinese> sound blaster x-fi extreme, someone gave me a link that made it worked before although all the threads on google said alsa doesn't support it
<krokoach> is there a Konqeror Jpeg thumbnail viewer?
<krokoach> htanks
<krokoach> thanks
<hangthedj> krokoach: i think there is a plugin to integrate kview.
<qlr> argh
<t_maus> mmh
<qlr> how do i enable mp3 support for amarok?
<hangthedj> libxine-extracodecs
<hangthedj> i thnk in the universe repository
<t_maus> mp3 codec ?!
<bldzr> Should be in the FAQ
* bldzr points at ze topic
<scopecreep> oh any advice if i were going to convert my whole collection to ogg?
<t_maus> ffmpeg
<qlr> i love you hangthedj
<t_maus> look to gentoo wiki there is a very good how you can work tith this tool
<hangthedj> ?
<hangthedj> thanks
<snowstorm> since yesterday my desktop freezes when I want to do a shutdown, does anybody know more about this?
<aznpridechinese> t_maus, ??
<t_maus> my name
<hangthedj> snowstorm: it may just be taking extra time to shut down some programs.
<qlr> another question, how about Macromedia Flash for konqueror?
<aznpridechinese> yes, did you get what i said?
<aznpridechinese> can you help?
<t_maus> yeah sry sound blaster i remeber
<hangthedj> http://www.flash.com
<t_maus> remember
<t_maus> which mainboard do you have
<t_maus> nforce4 ?
<snowstorm> hangthedj, it does not look like that because my monitor goes in standby, my keyboard does not respond anymore, and even after 30mins no change
<aznpridechinese> i have ausus extreme striker
<aznpridechinese> as my motherboard
<hangthedj> qlr: if you enable all the repositories, (universe, multiverse) you should be able to download mozilla-flash something or flash-nonfree
<t_maus> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-239981.html
<aznpridechinese> yes i've seen that site about a thousand times
<t_maus> sry more cant i tell you think so
<hangthedj> snowstorm: i have the same problem with my laptop right now... (sometimes). i just turn it off. haven't found a fix yet.
<hangthedj> although if i use hibernate, it shuts right off?
<snowstorm> hangthedj, first I experienced it with switching users, logging out of a session completely froze my computer. I stopped switching, but now it's even worse when I can't shutdown anymore :-(
<hangthedj> although, actually, when i use hibernate, it jumps to a screen saver, then i enter a password, then it hibernates. (feisty)
<hangthedj> but i don't mind, thats a small problem, it took me a week to compile the kernel so my wireless and sound worked.
<eth01> whats the difference between edgey and feisty?
<t_maus> the name
<t_maus> and some little version of kde realeses and gnome . also the system start provides xinetdf
<t_maus> xinetd
<rjb> fukk, bcm43xx seems to hang my machine
<hangthedj> edgy is kubuntu 6.10, feisty is kubuntu 7.04
<qlr> argh, i installed klash plugin for konqueror and now all i see is black boxes :(
<qlr> can anyone help me with my flash problem? :D
<SlimeyPete> erm, yeah... don't use klash. It's based on gnash, hich is the incomplete GNU flash interpreter.
<SlimeyPete> I've heard that one can simply install flash for firefox and then copy the plugin over to konqueror but I'venever done it myself.
<rjb> btw is there still nothing that works for flash on amd64?
<qlr> so i sould use firefox?
<SlimeyPete> I use firefox, personally. Opera's good too, if you don't mind usin closed-source software.
<SlimeyPete> rjb: I think you have to install firefox in a 32-bit chroot jail or something
<rjb> no better solution?
<eth01> whilst using wireless assistant 0.5.5. to connect to my wireless network (c1) it has the WEP etc correctly, however when i actually connect it says 'Connection Failed'. resolv.conf is correct.?
<SlimeyPete> not that I've heard
<rjb> blah
<pag> qlr, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree konq-plugins
<pag> rjb, the current gnash works pretty well, for what I've heard
<t_maus> eth01 know problem , some times the wireless assistant does not work fine....
<eth01> it's always happening.. what else can i try?
<t_maus> you can you the ksettings Network to set your wlan network
<eth01> the wireless card works though :/
<rjb> pag: would it work with youtube, or pandora?
<t_maus> with WEP WPA etc
<rjb> last i tried it definitely did not
<eth01> hmm wheres that?
<t_maus> K > System Settings
<pag> rjb, I've heard that it works with Youtube, not sure about pandora - but I guess only the gutsy / svn -vresion works
<rjb> pag: the 32bit emulation way sorta works, but has trouble with sound
<rjb> so it's not really a fully functional solution
<whippy> morning ;)
<pag> rjb, to get Youtube working you'll probably need 0.8.0  feisty has 0.7.2
<eth01> eh? click the administrator mode button? (Dont see it)
<rjb> pag: thx, i'll keep na eye on it
<t_maus> scroll down
<t_maus> resize your window
<rjb> an eye, even
<eth01> :P lol
<t_maus> make the window bigger etc
<eth01> wireless assistant - don't use
<t_maus> h ?
<qlr> pag: i get an error msg, may i paste it in private? :D
<pag> !paste | qlr
<ubotu> qlr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<qlr> pag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29460/
<pag> qlr, are you using 32-bit version?  ( uname -m  can give a hint)
<aznpridechinese> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pag> qlr, and do you have Multiverse enabled?
<qlr> pag: multiverse is enabled (i think) and it's a 64-bit version
<pag> qlr, oh... then you should either use 32bit firefox ( ask ubotu for !flash64 ) or compile the newest version of gnash
<qlr> pag: i see
<qlr> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<qlr> okay, thx for the help, gtg
<rjb> hmm it took about 10 attempts before my wireless came up
<eth01> :P
<rjb> wireless is weird
<eth01> when will a new version of this wireless manager come out?
<rjb> usually a device either works or it doesn;t
<rjb> while wireless tends to "sorta work"
<rjb> how can i prevent the newer "guidance" power manager from starting at login?
<rjb> the older powermanagement gadget works better for me
<rjb> oh and does anybody else see a big difference with fonts in feisty, as compared to edgy?
<rjb> maybe i need to pick a different set of antialiasing options, 'cause the ui fonts have become awfully pale
<rjb> but i tried several combinations already, and it doesn't seem to make much difference
<rjb> ok, nothing more to learn here - c.u.
<zipper> How can i see a list of UUID for my partitions?
<zipper> and what should i put in my fstab to allow every user to read/write a FAT32 partition?
<dromer> can anyone here help me to set up SynCE for my Acer N10? (#synce is quite empty with no response)
<rami> I got a virus in wine, does it affect kubuntu?
<zipper> probably not
<meuhlol> rami: non :) if it's win32 virus, so don't care about :)
<rami> ok:)
<rami> i removed it
<meuhlol> zipper: dunno for uuid, but for a partitions list it's sudo fdisk -l
<zipper> meuhlol, blkid seems to list the partitions with UUID and all, but thx
<tapas> ugh.. my desktop icons change positions on every login
<tapas> which sucks.
<tapas> any hints?
<meuhlol> zipper: for read and write on fat32 partition i think you should mount it somewhere (maybe chroot)
<zipper> meuhlol, oh, but its already mounted, i just have writing permission
<meuhlol> tapas: really? o lol, dunno, me it's changes sometimes desktops xD
<tapas> Mentre: sorry, i couldn't parse your sentence
<meuhlol> zipper: sudo mkdir /media/fat32
<meuhlol> after: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/fat32 #replace sda1 with a hard drive which contains fat32
<meuhlol> my fat32 is /dev/sda2 an i mount it like that xD
<crube> I have an external HD formatted a FAT (I need it to be FAT becouse it's used as a home network drive with Windows computers aswell). Would it work if I mounted it as /home/username ?
<meuhlol> crube: see exemple below that i wrote for zipper :)
<zipper> meuhlol, thats a very troublesome way to do it. Then you'll have to do that every time you reboot.
<zipper> i want to setup my fstab to give every user Read/write permission
<meuhlol> zipper: yes, but dunno other ways :)
<crube> meuhlol: I dont have a problem with that. My FAT drive automatically mounts on startup or when plugged in. I was just wondering that if I'd edit fstab to have the mount point at /home/username that would it work without problems
<kartal> how can i use restricted devices manager in Kubuntu ? where is it i cant find
<crube> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<meuhlol> there is your anwer so :)
<pag> kartal, you can't... at least there's no native one. You can install gnomes RDM by typing " sudo apt-get install restricted-manager " but that will install a lot of gnome-depencies
<eth01> i like the new GUI for kbuntu, who designed it?
<kartal> i installed it
<kartal> but i cant find it :D
<t_maus> eth01 kde team
<eth01> where can we find them
<t_maus> kde.org
<pag> kartal, try typing " restricted-manager " in alt+f2
<t_maus> lock for team on the left side
<kartal> i will try
<kartal> it says comand not found hmm
<pag> kartal, type " which restricted-manager " in konsole
<pag> kartal, does it output something?
<kartal> i did execute it but it comes with too much error messages
<pag> !paste | kartal, please paste the errors here
<ubotu> kartal, please paste the errors here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kartal> ok thx for help
<aznpridechinese> please someone must know how to setup my sound card
<zipper> aznpridechinese, if someone does, i'm sure you can find help on ubuntu forums, ubuntu wiki or similar. Soundcards are sometimes a tricky affair
<aznpridechinese> i've searched all over google for alsa, sound blaster etc and none of the tutorials actually work
<zipper> aznpridechinese, then you might be out of luck
<aznpridechinese> no that's not true, cuz someone in here about a week ago gave me a link to a website that actually made my sound card work but i forgot to save the url
<zipper> look in your browsers history then?
<aznpridechinese> i would if i could but i've reinstall kubuntu about 20 times since then
<zipper> then you are out of luck after all :)
<aznpridechinese> i have everything working perfectly except my sound card
<rami> :( poor you
<tapas> meuhlol: sorry i couldn't parse your sentence
<meuhlol> what?
<DarkWizdom> is there any application to show RSS feeds on desktop? something like gkrellm but for feeds :)
<helppc__> witam
<helppc__> jest ktos kto mowi po polskiemu
<helppc__> ?
<Lynoure> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<helppc__> !pl
<Lynoure> helppc__: /join #ubuntu-pl
<eth01> how can i play windows formats?
<pag> eth01, hmm? sudo apt-get install w32codecs  maybe?
<eth01> yeah
<pag> or w64codecs if you're on and64
<eth01> i want to play .avi
<pag> eth01, then those are the right packages iirc
<eth01> and my box says ; couldn't find package w32codecs
<whippy> hey pag ;)
<whippy> is it possible to send you a pm without beeing registred?
<whippy> ;)
<eth01> no
<pag> eth01, you have to have either medibuntu or seveas enabled
<pag> !seveas | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<pag> whippy, it's not.
<eth01> ty
<whippy> is it cause of the server? or is this a user setting?
<eth01> tmarkey: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<eth01> that was me btw :p
<pag> whippy, well.. both; server enables that option by default, but it can be disabled afaik.
<whippy> you mean from the user?
<pag> whippy, yup.
<whippy> its possible for the user, but the change would take affect to all users...
<whippy> i see ;)
<whippy> yesterday i made a fine party ;) nothing about PC...
<whippy> was real fine ;)
<whippy> (: i know its a pc channel ;)
<whippy> no troubles, only wanted to mention it ;)
<whippy> perhaps today or tomorrow i also going to try mediaubuntu
<whippy> pag, you know is there a antivirus software for linux?
<whippy> clamav or so?
<whippy> or is there a better one?
<pag> whippy, clamav is one, but since I don't use them I cannot rate them
<tmarkey> where can i get mediaubuntu?
<tmarkey> sudo apt-get install mediaubuntu?
<whippy> so u use no AV on your machine?
<pag> tmarkey, what do you mean by mediaubuntu
<pag> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<whippy> thats about singing packages or?
<eth01> :/
<whippy> cause every ubuntu package is signed with a hash, or?
<pag> whippy, yeah. that and rights-managment create a pretty safe enviroment
<eth01> damn.. i need to play .avi files
<eth01> what should i use
<whippy> is the hash is automatically enabled?
<pag> eth01, as I said... w32codecs or w64codecs (depends on your arch)
<whippy> and the repositories are automatically trusted?
<eth01> im using feisty *
<whippy> the few repo-servers?
<eth01> and I don't know how to install it
<whippy> @eth01 or you try mplayer,
<pag> whippy, not sure if I'm following... I guess it is(?)
<pag> !medibuntu | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<whippy> cause in other Linux distributions it shows a SHA sum
<whippy> or a MD5 and here i can't see any hash on the screen, ask me self if this is checked in the background?
<pag> whippy, md5sums are checked automatically, and can be seen via apt-cache show package
<whippy> nope,
<whippy> i cant see anything
<whippy> ah ok
<whippy> you mean as "package" the name of it oke
<whippy> try again
<whippy> yeah right, works
<whippy> whow thats really cool
<eth01> ive done the 2 commands for mediabuntu, where will i find it
<eth01> ?
<pag> eth01, sudo apt-get install w**codecs
<crube> I want to add my extrenal HD to appear as a normal folder to my home/username directory. If I add a normal link it opens to a new windows and I dont want it that way. Can I make a symbolic link to make this happen? Something like "ls -s /media/myHD /home/username/folder
<pag> eth01, substitute ** to 32 or 64
<whippy> they wanted to put ubuntu on new notebooks i heard,,,,,
<whippy> does someone knew something about that?
<eth01> try apt-get -f install
<praecox_1> hej guys
<whippy> hey praecox
<praecox_1> where can I find tutorial on how to set XGL/Compiz on Kubuntu Feisty?
<eth01> ah too many packages :)
<praecox_1> there's everywhere Ubuntu guides, not Kubuntu ones.
<pag> crube, symbolic links should work... or you can change the mountpoin from the fstab... ln -s  is far easier though
<pag> praecox_1, they mosty work on both
<eth01> im trying to install cpanel on ubuntu haha
<praecox_1> pag, and which one is better: compiz or beryl?
<whippy> @eth1
<praecox_1> pag, afaik beryl is based on compiz.
<whippy> i last tried to install kdevelop, the new one,
<pag> praecox_1, compiz is more stable, beryl looks nicer
<crube> pag: I didn't think of that. Making a symlink didn't work. It just game me a list of the folders so there might be some other option I need to add to make a folder-to-folder symlink.
<whippy> i worked with apt-get -f install
<whippy> dpkg --install packagename
<eth01> yea, that's what I have just done
<whippy> and
<whippy> apt-get remove packagename
<whippy> and you have to keep attention to the responding messages on your screen
<whippy> somethimes there is a special library needed,
<whippy> with a special version number, than you have to check if the library is there
<whippy> if a lower one is there,
<whippy> u have to remove it,
<whippy> and install the right one,
<pag> crube, umm... I've tried " ln -s /media/sda2 /home/pavel/Desktop/Windows " and it worked fine for me
<eth01> apt-get -f install, looks like it updates/installs packages needed
<praecox_1> pag, ok, will try compiz. has you got any working howto for XGL/Compiz on Kubuntu?
<pag> praecox_1, personally I didn'n manage to get either of those to work... ask in #ubuntu-effects
<crube> pag:  alright I might have just typed something wrong I'll try again
<praecox_1> pag, sounds good, thanks.
<crube> pag heh. I typed "ls" instead of "ln" and it gave me a list :D
<pag> crube, heh... :D
<mikearthur> I'm trying to use debuild to build a dpkg file
<dromer> anyone here with experience with Pocket PC's and syncing them on linux?
<mikearthur> but it keeps wanting to build amd64 stuff?
<mikearthur> on my i386 system
<eth01> kaffeine can actually play .avi stuff
<crube> Kaffeine is a good video player
<eth01> it loads the title stuff, but doesn't play heh
<crube> eth01: What file type?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All
<eth01> www.whatson.com
<eth01> im trying to play that
<eth01> what does your box use to play it?!
<crube> eth01: That's a flash movie.
<eth01> part of it is.
<eth01> it has music/radio attached
<crube> Oh
<crube> have you tried mozilla-mplayer package?
<eth01> how can i use that?
<eth01> apt-get ?
<tmarkey> .
<mario_> I found grubconf ...but I can't install it
<eth01> crube: how can i install mozzila-mplayer?
<gnomefreak> eth01: sudo apt-get install mplayer (or mozilla-mplayer)
<mario_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29472/
<crube> eth01: "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<eth01> :)
<eth01> is there anyway to run multiple processes of dkkg?
<eth01> dpkg *
<_Shade_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<drif_> does anyone know if security.ubuntu.com is currently down?
<BluesKaj> drif_,yes it appears to be down
<ardchoille> Are some of the repos down or is my connection acting bad?
<ardchoille> Oh, never mind.
<crube> I get stuck for a very long time on "Waiting for headers" every time I apt-get
<clau85> hi. i cannot upgrade nexuiz from 2.0 to 2.3(or 2.2.3?), because it breaks. what can i do about it?
<BluesKaj> clau85, sometimes upgrading an app isn't such a good idea
<r00t_> um my Kmenu bar just randomly decided to disapeer,ive tried rebooting and its still gone
<r00t_> whats the menubars package name?or how would i restart it from a CL?
<BluesKaj> clau85, you may need to upgrade associated dependencies , but adept or synaptic should tell you that
<ardchoille> r00t_: dcop kicker default restart
<BluesKaj> r00t_, no k-menu at all ?
<ardchoille> That wil restart kicker
<r00t_> huh it showed up for a second then vanished again
* BluesKaj wonders how these things happen 
<eth01> ouch, why does feisty look like ubuntu :/
<eth01> its changed meh
<r00t_> eth01: feisty kubuntu looks like ubuntu?well they are both ubuntu
<eth01> graphically.
<eth01> the wallpaper/ etc
<yotux> Is it possible to install kubuntu without a Internet connect on the alternative cd?
<r00t_> are there any other options for a kmenu like thing?kooldock crashes on me so thats out of the question
<BluesKaj> uhoh r00t_ , sounds like you have deeper probs
<eth01> hmm how can i install libauthen-pam-perl :)
<eth01> apt-get doesn't work
<r00t_> eth01:what do you mean apt-get dosent work?
<r00t_> how so?
<r00t_> BluesKaj: kooldock crashed after a fresh install,thats nothing new
<eth01> the package doesn't exist.
<ardchoille> eth01: Which package?
<eth01> its needed for webmin
<clau85> BluesKaj: adept just sais "break", but won't say anything
<eth01> libauthen-pam-perl :)
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<eth01> urgh.
<eth01> managed to get this .deb however.
<ardchoille> eth01: That what happens when you install .deb's, you have to hunt down deps manually. Was that .deb built for ubuntu?
<eth01> it compiled fine.
<eth01> what else do you suggest?
<ardchoille> Don't use webmin?
<eth01> what else then using webmin
<flake> i just played with a gutsy appliance in vmware and it seems to run well, is it ready for prime time
<ardchoille> What are you trying to accomplish?
<eth01> I want a control panel, with the likes of webmin.
<ardchoille> Well, if you want to use webmin, despite it no longer being supported, you'll have to resolve dependencies manually.
<ardchoille> eth01: Keep in mind, resolving one dep may require resolving several deps for that one dep.. then you go on to the next dep.
<ardchoille> Welcome to dependency hell :)
<eth01> :P
<eth01> so you don't know of another control panel :P
<ardchoille> Control panel for a web host?
<eth01> no, server management
<ardchoille> PErhaps use ssh and learn how to do things on the command line?
<ardchoille> That will solve your deps problem and teach you new things at the same time
<eth01> yes
<flake> is anyone playing with gutsy
<ardchoille> flake: You might want to also join #ubuntu+1 (gutsy support)
<flake> ahh thanks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, are you saying apt and aptitude are able to gather the right dependencies from the repos more effectively than adept or synaptic ?
<eth01> anyway thanks ardcho
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: What do adept and synaptic use as their backends?
<BluesKaj> dunno, the repos ? :)
<ardchoille> APT
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's why i asked
<ardchoille> So the answer to your question is?
<ardchoille> !info openarena
<ubotu> openarena: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2 (feisty), package size 747 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<BluesKaj> so then why isn't dept reporting what dependencies are needed in some cases , unless of course the pkg is a debian deb and not kubuntu
<BluesKaj> adept
<leileilol> there's a deb package of the new 0.7.0 on getdeb
<eth01> meh i installed webmin
<eth01> you need 2 perl .debs and your fine
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: I don't know, I never use a gui for package management.
<eth01> for me it was *
<BluesKaj> i do sometimes , with stuff that needs a global install , like java, flash etc
<_Iamda> define trolls
<BluesKaj> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Iamda> when it comes toIRC, what are trolls?
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, what browser do you use , I've been trying Konq since it's the safest according to most testing . I'd like to add some bookmarks to the toolbar , but how ?
<ardchoille> elinks
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: From what I remember, you can set a toolbar for bookmarks
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Settings > Toolbars > Bookmark toolbar
<neko__> How i can install cedega ?
<neko__>  File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 37, in <module>
<neko__>     raise Point2PlayError(_("Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings") + "(%s)" % str( sys.exc_info()[1]  ) )
<neko__> NameError: name '_' is not defined
<neko__> Help me
<ardchoille> neko__: I think you need python-gtk2  and possibly python-gtk2-dev
<ardchoille> may not need the dev package
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Ping
<BluesKaj> hey jhutchins , how goes it ?
<BluesKaj> finally figured out how to add the bookmark folders to the konq toolbar ...took me some time but it 's working now
<jim88> hi all ... I am trying having a problem with the helix-player not updating and I think my archive is corrupted .. does anyone know how I can rebuild my archives?
<dr_willis> redownload it?
<Minataku> lo, dr_willis
<dr_willis> :)
<BruceH> Hello everyone, I'm having a bit of difficulty with my xorg configuration. Specifically, I can't get the exact resolution/refresh rates I need.
<BruceH> That I know my video card supports
<jim88> hi all ... I am trying having a problem with the helix-player not updating and I think my archive is corrupted .. does anyone know how I can rebuild my archives?
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience | jim88
<ubotu> jim88: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stefan> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<BluesKaj> BruceH, you also need to use the right drivers for your Monitor ..ppl sometimes forget that
<jim88> ty
<BluesKaj> BBL
<BruceH> got them BluesKaj
<Daisuke_Ido> BruceH: claiming 54hz when it should be 60?
<BruceH> more like claiming 54 when it should be 87, but yes
<tealson> is there a way to controle the cpu frequency through the kde panel (like it is possible in gnome)?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's fairly typical.  not fun, but it happens a lot
<Daisuke_Ido> and now unfortunately i got suckered into going to work on my day off, those bastards.
<BruceH> It's gotta be an xorg config issue, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> i would imagine so
<BruceH> perhaps someone else can help. Thanks anyway, Daisuke
<BruceH> restarting X, will hopefully be back in a moment
<tzanger> just a quick question for a debian/kubuntu newb, but veteran Slackware user...  If I've already got an etch install cd, can I "install" kubuntu and obtain the same system as if I were to download a 7.04 CD and install it?
<tzanger> I remember reading somewhere that it was trivial to change from ubuntu to kubuntu in that way, but I'm not sure about debian->kubuntu
<jhutchins> tzanger: It's possible to transform ubuntu, which uses a Gnome desktop and default programs, to Kubuntu which uses KDE, and to have both Gnome and KDE available.
<_4str1> tzanger: i dont think debian -> ubuntu gonna work
<jhutchins> tzanger: On the other hand, a lot of people have problems with kubuntu installed on top of gnome..
<tzanger> jhutchins: ok, I'd read that, so it's good to have confirmation... :-)
<tzanger> _4str1: ok, I'll download the CD then :-)  Thanks
<tameekawhite> hey guys got a question
<tzanger> I'm gonna try like hell to make kubuntu work instead of fallingback on my old slackware... I love it but I've got zero knowledge to be able to help others using more modern distros
<_4str1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jhutchins> tzanger: I would recommend that you download the kubuntu feisty fawn 7.04 CD, and install that if you're starting from scratch.
<ardchoille> tzanger: If you download the ubuntu cd and install it, getting kde is a matter of  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tzanger> Juki_: ok, thanks
<tzanger> thanks everyone, I appreciate it!
<ardchoille> s/download/have/
<Lynoure> If you have separate home, and not a complicated install, installing ubuntu instead of debian should not be that painful
<tameekawhite> has anyone used unionfs on ubuntu server
<dr_willis> I always install Ubuntu, then install Kubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> tzanger: You have the ubuntu cd already
<ardchoille> ?
<tzanger> I'm planning on doing a xen dom0 kubuntu so I can run winxp as a domu on this laptop
<jhutchins> dr_willis: Why?  So you'll be aware of the problems that causes and be able to help?
<tzanger> so LVM root
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  i use some gnome apps.. and some kde appps.
<dr_willis> Wife likes gnome., i perfer kde also..
<jhutchins> dr_willis: Ok, you the goto guy now for mixed system problems.
<dr_willis> Ive not really seen any problems from the systems being mixed
<dr_willis> Its amazing how well one can run kde+gnome apps on the same desktop
<dr_willis> I rember years ago there used to be some big issues. but cant think of any at the moment.
<jhutchins> dr_willis: I've mostly seen problems with kubuntu on top of ubuntu - other systems, older systems with both worked fine, although there are more dependencies for gnome apps.
<jhutchins> dr_willis: I suspect it's 90% user error, but we do get a lot in here.
<dr_willis> I do MUCH perfer the gnome-cups-manager interface to add my printers..
<dr_willis> i never can seem to get KDE to do it properly.
<dr_willis> Plus the kde interface wants tto scan the 127.0.0.* network for networked printers.  Which is... weird.
<dr_willis> I need a new printer one of these days
<jhutchins> dr_willis: You can get some incredible deals these days.  I got a Brother laser printer for $80.  I think the cartridges for my old HP were pretty close to that.
<ainesso> I have a problem with bluefish under kubuntu feisty
<ainesso> I can't access my pages on the server using gnome-vfs
<jhutchins> dr_willis: Do you see any common error that people who install kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu make?
<ainesso> even though this worked fine out of the box in dapper
<dr_willis> Yea. But how much is the carts for the new printer. :) Seen a few cases where ya get a new printer and they dont even include full Toner Carts/
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  other then theyh think that they converted their system to 'kde' when its just the splash/kdm themes that changed. :)
<jhutchins> dr_willis: Hasn't run out yet, so we'll see.  (Been about six months).
<dr_willis> Ive had my HP laserjet 6L - for 10+ years
<dr_willis> average about one toner cart a year.   and i print a lot.
<jhutchins> ainesso: You'd probably get get better support for gnome-vfs on #ubuntu.
<jhutchins> ainesso: What protocol is it actually using?
<ainesso> I know, but it's under kubuntu
<dr_willis> Getting where its getting hard to FIND the toner carts locally.
<ainesso> ftp over gnome-vfs
<dr_willis> gnome maybe starting up some services that it needs. kde isent starting them
<ainesso> the thing is
<ainesso> this changed from dapper to feisty
<jhutchins> ainesso: Hrmn.  My kde apps, and I also use Quanta, don't have any trouble dealing with ftp:// directly as a filesystem.
<ainesso> I've allready tried #bluefish, but there's nobody there
<dr_willis> start a gnome session in vnc. :) see if it works in kde and the gn0me-vncsession
<dr_willis> then see what alls running
<dr_willis> IF it works.
<jhutchins> ainesso: Give Quanta a shot, I find it pretty useful, and I never did get bluefish to do anything useful for me.
<ardchoille> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nosrednaekim> hello all.
<nosrednaekim> I have a request.
<ainesso> jhutchins: just moved from quanta to bluefish, guess we have different preferences :)
<dr_willis> vi! :)
<nosrednaekim> could the default KDE theme be made a little more glitzy?
<jhutchins> ainesso: Yeah, part of it just depends on what you figure out first.
<nosrednaekim> oh wait... i'll go over to kubuntu-devel
<dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  they really dont care about the themes. :)
<dr_willis> you can always download/install others.
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: Why don't you come up with something?
<dr_willis> the devel's worry about the Core/Foundation of the KDE stuff..
<nosrednaekim> I would love to, would they accept it?
<dr_willis> I like Plastik.
<dr_willis> kde-look.org - will accept anything...
<jthomas> good day!  can anyone help me with qpage software setup for Sprint (USA)?
<nosrednaekim> I mean a kubuntu default theme
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: It's not "they", it's "us" really.  Why does it have to be the default?
<dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  well #2 - kubuntu is not kde' :)  Kubuntu has its own default theme.
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: Do something more appealing to everybody, everybody will like it and start using it.
<dr_willis> themes are such a subjectve choice......
<dr_willis> I perfer mine simple and clear.
<dr_willis> Others want silly OS-X wannabes
<nosrednaekim> I don't exactly mean themes, I mean turning on some of the transparency features and stuff.
<nosrednaekim> I know that most kubuntu users aren't even aware that KDE's effects rival beryl's
<jhutchins> ... or vista imitations that use up all the system resources with eyecandy and can't actually do anything.
* nosrednaekim likes his red vista imitation
<dr_willis> problem with turning on ANY of the transperency effects by default - is that it can 'break' systems that were working.
<dr_willis> I dont want eye candy. I disable it all. :)
<ardchoille> same
<hero> they slow me down
<dr_willis> I want more panel applets. not more desktop-widgets...
<ardchoille> Ditto
<dr_willis> Ive yet to see how 'transparency' helps me bee more productive.
<gumjo> same here
<ardchoille> I have so many windows open that I rarely see my desktop
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  i always keep them maxamized myself
<nosrednaekim> ok, w/e. I just think the default theme looks crappy and doesn't show off KDE (no offense to the person who made it)
<dr_willis> constantly slapping window users in the back of the head.. "Maxamize your *#*&@*&@ window so you are actually USING your 24" wide monitor dude...
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<ardchoille> dr_willis: Is there a seting that makes ALL windows open maximised by default?
<ardchoille> That owuld be cool.
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  not seen that in KDe. It might be doable.. but that can cause issues.
<yotux> why would my download not meet checksum values?
<dr_willis> MatchBox is a window manager (and others) that can do that. in a decently smart way.
<ardchoille> yotux: Downloads can sometimes be corrupted
<dr_willis> It can get annoying when a file save dialog gets forced tobe mazamized.. and screws up the layout
<nosrednaekim> beryl can do it too.
<yotux> is that a normal thing sometimes
<ardchoille> dr_willis: Oh, yeah, didn't think about file save/save as dialogs
<ardchoille> yotux: It happens
<jthomas> right-click the top and make the Window Settings > Geometry always maximize.  But I think its bad!  if Unix is supposed to have a lot of smaller progs working together, that would include those with windows; why full screen them if you might want to see others?
<nosrednaekim> in beryl you can tell it which types of windows to start maximized
<yotux> ardchoille:  Learned today why it is important to run md5sum,  I have a bad ISO for kubuntu
<ardchoille> yotux: Yeah
<yotux> ardchoille:  thanks for the info
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<germanjew> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> Is there a way to make the cursor disappear after a few seconds of typing?
<cs5> can anyone help me i did a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy and now i cant boot my ubuntu. I am broken and desperate for a quick fix.
<germanjew> !3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00t_> cs5: what do you mean you cant boot
<zombielion> im trying to install cinelerra im needing to install these files libmpeg3hv libquicktimehvim working on the mpeg one now. im not good at installing tar files this is my first time. it is telling me 22 unexpected operator and 29 unexpected operater when i ./configure what does this mean
<cs5> I am running live because it sits frozen after the initialization
<cs5> it loads all, then stops
<germanjew> how can set up internet (dailup) on my laptop (its a simcard in my pc)
<cs5> at kubuntu screen with loading bar
<r00t_> im still haveing problems with my K-menu bar not showing up
<SlimeyPete> how long have you waited, cs5? networking problems can sometmes make the system hang for several minutes
<cs5> 15 minutes
<SlimeyPete> ah. that's long enough :)
<cs5> i thought so too
<cs5> :)
<r00t_> any one have a idea of how to geet my menu working again?or could i install a difrent type of k-menu?
<cs5> it asked about ntv? all or none or somesuch, i said all and i believe that might be the problem, i am not using raid drives.
<cs5> or nvm? sound familiar?
<jhutchins_lt> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<r00t_> !xbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00t_> does K/ubuntu have a xbox version?
<germanjew> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<germanjew> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<cs5> has anyone tried the gutsy release?
<kamui_> how do I turn on my intel GMA 945's dual headed display in KDE?
<ardchoille> cs5: It's still alpha, probably not a good idea unless you're planning to help test
<sdlnxgk> how can I move nvidia config box in 800x600?? can't choose apply !!
<cs5> i dont mind that, i tried to instal it with nothing good come of it, it didnt like the partitioning in place and it wouldnt make its own
<cs5> the tribe 1 release
<cs5> havent tried tribe 2 yet
<mrEiger> why i can't start my ligitech quickcam pro4000 and avermedia tv studio 305 in kubuntu?
<cs5> anyone know why i cant start my kubuntu after an upgrade. I did the updates succesfully, then the upgrade and kaput.
<ThePhilosopher> hi
<sdlnxgk> I did upgrades last night and having issues with resolution
<ThePhilosopher> how to change a user home directory ?
<dr_willis> change in what way?
<cs5> i think he/she means to physically move it.
<WhoaMann> Hi wondering if anyone can help me
<ThePhilosopher> dr_willis, it seem that one of my account no longuer as a home directory
<dr_willis> ThePhilosopher,  check in /home see if the dir still exists
<ThePhilosopher> dr_willis, yea it does
<WhoaMann> when I go to the boot of install option on ubuntu it goes for a while then says x  server not found
<WhoaMann> Something about screen not found as well
<ThePhilosopher> dr_willis, but i get this when i try to log on "No directory,looging with HOME=/
<dr_willis> see what the permissions are for  the /home and /home/username
<dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x   4 root   root    4096 2007-05-18 22:59 home
<ThePhilosopher> rw-r--r--
<dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x 55 willis willis 4096 2007-07-11 11:23 willis
<dr_willis> looks like your perms are incorrect
<ThePhilosopher> dr_willis, yea ...
<ThePhilosopher> what the correct ones ?
<dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x   - I would GUess. since thats whats on mine. :)
<ThePhilosopher> dr_willis, lol k on it
<cs5> nevermind, i'll reformat/re-install then i guess
<ardchoille> ThePhilosopher: are the perms rw-r--r-- for a directory?
<jhutchins_lt> visudo
<jhutchins_lt> Er, vipw
<login_> Hi guys , i have a question for the developers, I am making an ubuntu deriative but i came into troubles when i compiled my own kernel . My pc needs to do acpi=off to boot but ounce i boot , no usb slots are detected . This happens on every other OS except ubuntu , I wanted to ask what patches are you added t othe kernel or what did you do to it to make it not have to do acpi=off or make it detect my usb 2.0 slots?
<ThePhilosopher> ardchoille, yea
<ThePhilosopher> dr_willis, thanks probleme solve
<ardchoille> ThePhilosopher: If a directory has rw-r--r-- for its perms, then it's wrong. Have you been running recursive chmod as rot?
<ardchoille> *root
<login_> Hi guys , i have a question for the developers, I am making an ubuntu deriative but i came into troubles when i compiled my own kernel . My pc needs to do acpi=off to boot but ounce i boot , no usb slots are detected . This happens on every other OS except ubuntu , I wanted to ask what patches are you added t othe kernel or what did you do to it to make it not have to do acpi=off or make it detect my usb 2.0 slots?
<ThePhilosopher> ardchoille, i think so i did something but i dont really now what lol
<ardchoille> ThePhilosopher: most dirs must be a+x
<jhutchins_lt> login_: Don't think that's a question for #kubuntu.  You might try #ubuntu-devel, but don't repeat yourself like that, be very patient.
<ardchoille> ThePhilosopher: Be careful when you run recursive commands that remove the execute bit. If you mistakenly type a-x  instead of o-x you will discover that you have locked yourself out: chmod removes execute permissions from the parent directory. This will remove access to the affected directories.
<login_> ok , thank you jhutchins . I will also wait here to see if the users n othe anwser to my problem
<ThePhilosopher> ardchoille,  I see thanks
<ardchoille> ThePhilosopher: http://imacgregor.com/Linux/LinuxFilePermissions
<ThePhilosopher> ok
<ThePhilosopher> i want to change the file /etc/hosts
<ThePhilosopher> how do i do it ?
<dr_willis> edit it with a text editor , with root permissions.
<ardchoille> sudo vim /etc/hosts
<ardchoille> or nano
<ThePhilosopher> okk great
* dr_willis gives general/vague answers. :)
<ardchoille> lol
<dr_willis> that hopefully TEACH the person what they need to do.
<ThePhilosopher> ardchoille, i come from slackware and this sudo thing really drive me nut
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> sudo thing?
<dr_willis> heh..
<ardchoille> !sudo | ThePhilosopher
<dr_willis> its not that different.
<ubotu> ThePhilosopher: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins_lt> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<dr_willis> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dr_willis> from the shell its about identical. for Shell apps.
<ThePhilosopher> ubotu, i know but i just dont find very natural or more secure...
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> ThePhilosopher: can't brute force a locked root account ;)
<ThePhilosopher> ardchoille, well you can do it with anoter acount
<ardchoille> ThePhilosopher: Yes, but you would need the username
<ardchoille> And I don't know the usernames on your box
<dr_willis> It  better security Practice...
<ThePhilosopher> ardchoille, good point...
<dr_willis> thus that makes it more 'secure' in the long run.
<ThePhilosopher> ardchoille, but it would simplier to just forbid remote loggin for root
<ardchoille> I didn't like sudo at first, but I wouldn't run without it now.
<dr_willis> Its hard to be against a 'keep things as  secure as possible' mentality.
<tzanger> hmm
<login_> anyone have a nanwser to my question?
<tzanger> the desktop install CD doesn't know much about LVM... do I need the alternate CD for that?
<dr_willis> Unless its done in a STUPID way like MS did with that  'permission dialog' thing.
<ardchoille> lol
<login_> anyone have an anwser to my question?
<ardchoille> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dr_willis> I dident even see a question.
<dr_willis> :)
<login_> but the question is lost
<jim88> hi again, I need help ... have been having trouble not being able to update for over a month ... I think my archives maybe corrupted ... anyone know if there is there a way to rebuild archives ... my apt-get cannot update
<login_> please scroll up
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<login_> the people wont make me repeat but the question will be lost now :(
<dr_willis> thats about all i know about kernels under ubuntu. not had to mess with them since ive started using Ubintu. :)
<ardchoille> login_: you might try the developers channel
<ardchoille> dr_willis: same
<login_> i know how to build it but ubuntu added patches to it or something that makes my pc work , for example , my usb slots are detected and i dont have to do acpi=off
<sdlnxgk> Grrrrrrrrr
<sdlnxgk> can't change my resolution :(
<sdlnxgk> everything seems to be ok but it's running in 640x480
<istoka> me2 :\
<istoka> the same here >.<
<sdlnxgk> istoka did you do the update last night?
<istoka> well no :P
<sdlnxgk> after I did the update last night my resolution was hosed
<istoka> i've installed the kubuntu this morning :)
<sdlnxgk> oh ok
<istoka> but i'll download the updates this night....
<sdlnxgk> hmmmmmmmmmm
<istoka> but how i can change the resolution ?
<istoka> i'm new :P i don't know anything about kubuntu :)
<sdlnxgk> start button> system settings
<sdlnxgk> then choose monitor
<sdlnxgk> great  peeps here for sure
<istoka> you mean the console ?
<sdlnxgk> I can't figure out how to move the config box around when in 640x480
<istoka> i'm just installing codecs yay :D
<sdlnxgk> no not console
<sdlnxgk> bottom left start button
<istoka> ah nevermind
<istoka> my kubuntu is in bulgarian ><
<sdlnxgk> ahhhhhh
<istoka> i thought it will be easier for the first time :D
<sdlnxgk> anyone here can tell me how to toggle around or move around in 640x480??
<Kr4t05> Is anyone else having lag issues with updating packages.
<Kr4t05> ?
<sdlnxgk> was really easy for me just install and go
<Kr4t05> security.ubuntu.com is really slow for me, today.
<ardchoille> That repo is having issues
<Kr4t05> Yeah.... I noticed. :P
<Kr4t05> I think I might try a mirror, shortly.
<ricky_ds> hi, I have around 20 packages in my update list, but it won't update. I tried a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade on the shell and it seems to hang when connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)
<sdlnxgk> ya it's lagging big time
<ricky_ds> Kr4t05: ah, I'm not alone in the boat :)
<istoka> try a mirror ? :)
<ardchoille> Is there a way to make the cursor disappear after a few seconds of typing?
<istoka> i've downloaded it without any problems
<sdlnxgk> hmmmm not sure why my resolution is hosed for
<ardchoille> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sdlnxgk> everything seems write and I went back to my config file
<Xbehave> i have a very poor internet conection but ive had the same problem today
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, thanks will give that a try since nothing else seems to be working
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: You're welcome :)
<jhutchins_lt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kamui_> anyone using dual displays?
<ardchoille> !dual-head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<istoka> bye guys!!!!
<dr_willis> On myu Nvidia card - Using a DVI monitor and tv out - right now.
<istoka> im going to watch the volleyball match between Bulgaria and Brazil
<istoka> it's 1:1 now lol :D
<kamui_> I need some advice from an actual successful dual head user
<istoka> we'll crush brazil :Pp
<istoka> bye !!! :D
<kamui_> namely intel chipset
<dr_willis> nvidia-xconfg --twinview
<dr_willis> :)
<kamui_> yea, I know nvidia rocks
<kamui_> I have a great working 6800 at home
<sdlnxgk> dr_willis, having issues getting back into 1920x1200 res
<kamui_> I got dual display working here at work on my GMA 945, the issue Imhaving is that Im not sure if Its possible to have both displays DRI enabled.  So far only display 0 is dri enabled, and I DONT want to span the desktop
<styx-tdo> hi my beryl doesn't like me.. no decoration. nvidia 7300 GS. googleing and changing xorg didn't help. dual-screen setup with 2 times 1280*1024
<kaic> wich package should i install to compile?
<ardchoille> styx-tdo: join #ubuntu-effects
<ardchoille> kaic: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tzanger> this is going ot be quite the change from slackware -> kubuntu
<tzanger> I'm gonna try to make it stick though
<sdlnxgk> how can you scroll in 640x480
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: Does it help to move the mouse past the screen edge?
<ardchoille> It sometimes heolps
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, nope doesn't help can't move box to check resolution then click apply
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: alt+click and drag the dialog?
<sdlnxgk> I did this before but can't remember what I did
<sdlnxgk> let me try
<ardchoille> I use that to move windows instead of using the titlebar
<sdlnxgk> dude that was it :)
<ardchoille> :)
<sdlnxgk> move windows didn't move it far enough but that worked awesome :)
<sdlnxgk> i'll have to remember that quick key command :D
<dr_willis> yep. :)
<dr_willis> handy
<dr_willis> I use the 'move' menu item on the task manager all the time also.
<dr_willis> when the windows pop up on the wrong display
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: There are lots more key combos and you can make your own:  kcontrol > Regional > Keyboard Shortcuts
<ardchoille> I'd be lost without the slt key
<ardchoille> s/slt/alt/
<sdlnxgk> now I gotta remember how to get my SLI mode back
<sdlnxgk> brb
<nozkan_> hi
<ardchoille> hi
<nozkan_> kubuntu limeware and dogguard apps my problem limeware connected but not download file
<kaic> when i try to use cmd make [sudo make setup check]  it returns there are no rules for target setup. why?
<ardchoille> kaic: Try ./configure
<ardchoille> kaic: And you rarely need sudo for the make command
<ardchoille> You more likely need sudo for "make install"
<nozkan_> Trke konuabilen varm ?
<ardchoille> !tk
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<kaic> ardchoille: i'm a beginner.. who sould i use ./configure?
<ardchoille> kaic: Compiling from source?
<ardchoille> kaic: Many source packages include a configure script, so the usual compile steps would be: ./configure, make, sudo make install
<ardchoille> kaic: But
<ardchoille> I would recommend you read any README, INSTALL or NOTES files first.
<ardchoille> !limewire
<onechard> use frostwire instead
<ardchoille> kaic: Also, it's worth checking the repos or docs before compiling from source as many times you'll find the app you want is just an apt-get install away
<ardchoille> Oh, the bot is gone :(
<ardchoille> onechard: I thought maybe you took over for the bot for a minute
<login_> Hi guys , i have a question for the developers, I am making an ubuntu deriative but i came into troubles when i compiled my own kernel . My pc needs to do acpi=off to boot but ounce i boot , no usb slots are detected . This happens on every other OS except ubuntu , I wanted to ask what patches are you added t othe kernel or what did you do to it to make it not have to do acpi=off or make it detect my usb 2.0 slots
<sdlnxgk> !sli
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: The bot is gone
<sdlnxgk> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<sdlnxgk> lol
<sdlnxgk> was like WTF
<ardchoille> likely routing issues with the network
<jussi01> !netsplit
<TeraDyne> jussi01: the bot is gone
<sdlnxgk> trying to find out  where to put Option "SLI" "True" at
<jussi01> I just noticed...
<TeraDyne> login_: Might want to ask in #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel
<ardchoille> TeraDyne: He's there, probably not getting any replies.
<ardchoille> Tho, that is a specialised question.
<ubuntu> ciao
<ubuntu> uuuuuuuuuuuu
<MidMark> someone can help me with this cdrom that literaly disappears after installatio?
<MidMark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/124187
<TeraDyne> you want to hear somethign really odd? I se the bot in the devel channels...
<ardchoille> Maybe they're wroking on it.. upgrading or something
<germanjew> !kdm
<TeraDyne> ardchoille: probably.
<TeraDyne> germanjew: No bot
<kilrae> !wheresthebot
<germanjew> TeraDyne: :(
<TeraDyne> hmmm... I wonder...
<germanjew> !whereisthebot
<kilrae> !showthyself
<kilrae> maybe it's just hiding
<kilrae> !ls -a | grep bot
<TeraDyne> Well... msging the bot didn't work...
<Hobbsee> no bot back at all yet
<TeraDyne> Hobbsee: It's in the devel channels.
<r00t_> GRRRRR still no k-menu,noone has any idea why my kmenu disapered and how to get it back?
<fdoving> we depend on it too heavily.
<ardchoille> r00t_: Is kicker working?>
<r00t_> anyone know where streamripper saves files to?
<Hobbsee> and ubuntu, for some reason
<kilrae> r00t_? add it to a panel?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: it was worse without it
<fdoving> use http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi instead.
<fdoving> or temporarily.
<r00t_> ardchoille: i belive so,im not sure what kicker is but when i type it in it says its running
<ardchoille> r00t_: it's the panel
<ardchoille> r00t_: if kicker isn't running: dcop kicker default restart
<TeraDyne> Maybe I should hop into #ubuntu and ask them to give the bot back to us...
<TeraDyne> err... #ubuntu-devel
<r00t_> ardchoille: when i do that the k-menu pops up for s split second and disapeers
<r00t_> kilrae: theres no menu,not that the k button is missing its the whole menu bar
<jhutchins_lt> TeraDyne: done.
<r00t_> ardchoille: i uninstalled kicker and reinstalled it also that didint work
<ardchoille> r00t_: Right, kicker is messing up somehow, which is what I suspected
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: ?
<r00t_> ardchoille: anything i can try?or an alternate menu ?
<login_> Hi guys , i have a question for the developers, I am making an ubuntu deriative but i came into troubles when i compiled my own kernel . My pc needs to do acpi=off to boot but ounce i boot , no usb slots are detected . This happens on every other OS except ubuntu , I wanted to ask what patches are you added t othe kernel or what did you do to it to make it not have to do acpi=off or make it detect my usb 2.0 slots
<r00t_> wait superkaramba has something like a menu right?
<ardchoille> r00t_: You can put the apps menu in the desktop right-click menu until you get the kicker problem sorted
<ardchoille> r00t_: kcontrol: Desktop > Behavior and look in the Mouse Button Actions section
<ardchoille> But, I don't know how to fix the kicker problem
<ardchoille> Actually, my kicker isn't even running, I don't use it.
<jhutchins_lt> login_: 1) We very rarely get developers here.  2) Even the devel echos are dead this morning, so the devels are probably busy elsewhere.
<jhutchins_lt> login_: You're probably going to do a lot better on the devel forums/mailing lists with a question like that.
<r00t_> ardchoille: thanks got the mouse/menu thing setup,but what does kicker do exactly?
<r00t_> !kicker
<TeraDyne> r00t_: No bot.
<r00t_> ! :(
<r00t_> TeraDyne: why?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<r00t_> upgradeing his circuts?
<TeraDyne> r00t_: No idea. It's only in the *-devel channels right now.
<TeraDyne> r00t_: Even the guys in #ubuntu are without the bot.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:fdoving] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | ubotu is gone, use: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> r00t_: kicker is the panel, it holds the kmenu, applets, etc
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<TeraDyne> fdoving: thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<r00t_> anyone know where streamtuner saves ripped files?
<ardchoille> The fact that ubotu is only in the devel channels leads me to believe that the bot is undergoing maintenance or upgrade
<fdoving> ardchoille: no, it's not authenticated to nickserv properly, thus reaches the channel limit. when it's logged in, it's allowed to be in loads of channels.
<Soul> does anyone know how to set a veoh channel in democracy player
<r00t_> anyone ever use granular OS?
<ardchoille> fdoving: Ah, yes, I see.. he isn't id'd
<sdlnxgk> who is running in SLI mode???
<sdlnxgk> !sli
<sdlnxgk> hmmmm bot is still  down
<r00t_> whats sli?
<Soul> does anyone know how to set a veoh as a channel in democracy player
<r00t_> SLI = Sexy Linux user Inspector?
<ardchoille> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cg
<TeraDyne> As they said on The GNU\Linux User Show: Linux ISO = an Incredibly Stupid Operator of Linux. XD
<TeraDyne> ardchoille: Nice.
<ardchoille> :)
<sdlnxgk> !sli
<sdlnxgk> where is the bot when you need it
<sdlnxgk> lol
<ardchoille> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cg
<sdlnxgk> lol
<TeraDyne> ardchoille: You missed an "i" at the end of the url...
<ardchoille> s/cg/cgi/
<ubunturos> ardchoille: and Konqueror returned a 404 ;)
<ardchoille> ubunturos: due to the missing i
<ubunturos> ardchoille: yes :)
<germanjew> like eg. hardware appears in /dev where does modems appear?
<jhutchins_lt> k, ops have been notified about the bot but nothing can be done right now.
<germanjew> i've got a dell latitude d620, i'm bit sure what my modem dev is
<jhutchins_lt> germanjew: Modems are generally /dev/ttys#
<jhutchins_lt> germanjew: Even if they're soft modems or usb, they need to emulate a serial port, which is how you talk to them,
<germanjew> jhutchins_lt: its a internal modem it uses a simcard to connect
<germanjew> jhutchins_lt: there is 17 ttys devs should i just go though all of em?
<jhutchins_lt> germanjew: Well, that would be one approach.
<jhutchins_lt> germanjew: It would logically attach to the first one available, but sometimes there are other factors.
<jhutchins_lt> germanjew: You might find information on what it is and what it think it's doing in /var/log/messages or dmesg.
<jhutchins_lt> Also googling for the specific card/chipset and linux would probably tell you if there is a driver needed to get it to work.
* jhutchins_lt has a stack of pcmcia's but nothing to dial up to.
<jhutchins_lt> germanjew: minicom is a pretty common tool to mess with serial port stuff, but there are others as well.
<jhutchins_lt> germanjew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<MarcC> can somebody tell me how to install this in Kubuntu?
<MarcC> http://wiki.tcl.tk/13404
<nalioth> !bot
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jhutchins_lt> !find tkgamepack
<ubot3> Package/file tkgamepack does not exist in edgy
<TeraDyne> O_O;
<TeraDyne> old bot...
<jhutchins_lt> MarcC: I think you'll find a lot of the games are available in various *buntu packages, but not that particular bundle.
<MarcC> dang, I'm addicted to that Collapse game! :'-/
<jhutchins_lt> !find collapse
<ubot3> File collapse found in pork, r-cran-nlme
<jhutchins_lt> !info pork
<ubot3> pork: Console-based AOL Instant Messenger & IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.8.1-1 (edgy), package size 254 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<jhutchins_lt> !info r-cran-nlme
<ubot3> r-cran-nlme: GNU R package for (non-)linear mixed effects models. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.74-1 (edgy), package size 1172 kB, installed size 6244 kB
<MarcC> lol
<MarcC> maybe I'll look on softpedia
<jhutchins_lt> !build | MarcC: This is about installing from tar.gz (tarballs).
<ubot3> MarcC: This is about installing from tar.gz (tarballs).: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<germanjew> thanks for your help jhutchins_lt
<jhutchins_lt> germanjew: Did you get anywhere with it?
<MarcC> jhutchins, thanks...I'll see where I can get.
<MarcC> is there a way to convert dotpups from Puppy Linux to .debs?
<germanjew> jhutchins_lt: no, got some thing to eat ;p
<sdlnxgk> !info sli
<ubot3> Package sli does not exist in edgy
<sdlnxgk> !info Fiesty SLi
<ubot3> Package fiesty does not exist in edgy
<jhutchins_lt> sdlnxgk: What's an sli?
<tino097> how to show desktop icons, e.g my computer ?
<sdlnxgk> jhutchins, SLI mode is here your running two video cards with on monitor
<sdlnxgk> jhutchins, you also have to have a mobo that supports sli mode
<MarcC> yesssssss
<jhutchins_lt> tino097: Right click, create new link, have it point to ~/
<MarcC> you can extract dotpups with Ark!
<sdlnxgk> can't figure out where to type the option for SLI mode in my xorg.config  file
<MarcC> got the game from here and ran the game file inside
<MarcC> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=14618#14618
<MarcC> it worked! :D
<fred1599> hello
<fred1599> you received me?
<MarcC> <robot voice> hello
<fred1599> yes
<fred1599> goof
<fred1599> good
<MarcC> <robot voice> am receiving you
<fred1599> yes thank
<MarcC> no problem fred1599
<fred1599> it's the first time, that i use irc
<MarcC> fred1599: welcome
<fred1599> thanks
<tino097> jhutchins_lt: thanks
<fred1599> i'm french and you?
<MarcC> fred1599: ami
<MarcC> btw fred1599, there is also #kubuntu-fr I think.
<tameekawhite> has anyone done anything with unionfs and ubuntu
<fred1599> des personnes parlent-elles franais?
<fred1599> speak french?
<fred1599> irc ubuntu french?
<MarcC> fred1599: joinez #kubuntu-fr :)
<fred1599> thks
<fred1599> :)
<MarcC> is there a bluetooth client for Kubuntu?
<MarcC> !bluetooth
<ubot3> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<family> whenever I try to play a video in kaffeine, the video is messed up.. it has a bunch of random lines and stuff.. any ideas?
<TeraDyne> family: it might be that the video is damaged. Have you troed playing with another video player?
<family> TeraDyne: yes, it does this with all videos
<family> TeraDyne: other plays can play it all right
<TeraDyne> family: It's probably just Kaffeine acting up. Might want to submit a bug report.
<TeraDyne> Wow. Server problems...
<MarcC> family: just curious - what other players did you try?
<family> MarcC: I tried VLC and mplayer.. I'm trying Totem with gstreamer right now..
<MarcC> family: try xine
<family> MarcC: totem/gstreamer works fine.. I think it's an xine problem
<MarcC> family: see if you can fiddle with the xine preferences...sometimes that helps
<family> MarcC: how do I get to the xine prefs?
<MarcC> you can choose a different output engine, etc.
<MarcC> right-click in xine
<MarcC> then you have to enable "advanced" mode or something, I think
<Lacrymology> how can i stop new windows from stealing focus?
<tzanger> woo, kubuntu
<tzanger> now to figure out where the hell the stupid-ass bouncy busy cursor setting is
<MarcC> Lacrymology: I read this somewhere: "KDE has the handy "Focus stealing prevention level" slider, that you can crank up to make popups less invasive. Unfortunately, GNOME does not have this. And, for various reasons, I need to use GNOME, not KDE."
<MarcC> so it would appear KDE has this feature
<family> MarcC: for the record, xine-ui has this problem as well
<MarcC> family: good, then it's probably a xine problem...as I said, see if you can change the output method in prefs.
<MarcC> try OpenGL, etc.
<daoudi5> hello
<TeraDyne> tzanger: In the KMenu, edit the menu and turn off the "Enable Lauch Feedback" option for each item.
<jkmz52> Is there a quick way to find out my current kernel version form the terminal?
<TeraDyne> jkmz52: "uname -a"
<family> MarcC: I can't find the place to choose the experience level
<tzanger> aha yes lkmenu
<MarcC> family: it's in there...(i don't have xine-ui installed atm) but you'll find it...keep looking and perhaps resize the window
<Rockj> I seem to loose network connection each time my laptopscreen goes black (after inactivity), why is that?
<family> MarcC: I found it
<jkmz52> thanks
<r00t_> so i have kubuntu installed on my usb drive,is there anyway i can transfer it to my laptop?
<Rockj> is it knetworkmanager's fault?
<MarcC> r00t_: I would just copy the home dir and install Kubuntu as normal on the laptop
<MarcC> but I'm a newb at such things
<MarcC> at least your kde settings will be the same, anyway
<r00t_> MarcC: any other way?i dont have a install cd
<daoudi5> place how to translate my kubuntu 7.04 into french language
<MarcC> r00t_: well, you're connected to the network, so there's that way, but I don't know how to transfer the entire system over
<daoudi5> ?
<MarcC> daoudi5: /join #kubuntu-fr
<family> MarcC: changing the OpenGL renderer to Image_Pipeline worked. thanks :)
<ekim|irc-> Hi
<MarcC> family: great :)
<daoudi5> how to join kubuntu-fr
<ekim|irc-> Has anone tried to resize a compressed ntfs partition in the installer ?
<daoudi5> ?
<MarcC> daoudi5: inputez "/join #kubuntu-fr"
<MarcC> lol, inputez :D
<Rockj> is there any setting anywhere in ubuntu which makes it deactivate network connection after idle time?
<tzanger> where do I configure the launch notification?  I like luanch notification, I just don want the bouncy cursor
<MarcC> daoudi5: entrer la commande /join #kubuntu-fr
<MarcC> ah, he made it
<TeraDyne> tzanger: Alt + F2 and use "kcontrol" as the command. Search for "launch feedback". It'll be in the results, underneath the Keywors box on the left side.
<tzanger> TeraDyne: aha
<TeraDyne> tzanger: Choose "No Busy Cursor" in the dropdown box to turn it of.
<tzanger> the system settings in the main menu isn the full set
<TeraDyne> off*
<tzanger> yes I am a longtime kde user, but this generalized setup was throwing me
<tzanger> thanks!
<TeraDyne> tzanger: Many of us have changed our "System Settings" entry to point to "kcontrol".
<tzanger> TeraDyne: sounds like a good idea to me!
<daoudi5> please is encarta version for kubuntu?
<rjune> encarta? the closest thing to encarto for kubuntu is http://wikipedia.com
<rjune> gah, http://wikipedia.org
<tzanger> hmm, where do I adjust the keyboard lahyout (not in kde, system-wide) ? my apostrophe isn apostropheing very well
<pyrotix_> just use single quotes instead :)
<daoudi5> ok
<daoudi5> thanks
<jhutchins> daoudi5: http://encarta.msn.com/artcenter_/browse.html
<daoudi5> but for windows there are encarta which not wikipedia
<jhutchins> daoudi5: I don't know of any locally-installable encyclopaedias for linux.  Some of the windows ones work under wine.
<daoudi5> ok
<tzanger> I need to change the system-wide keyboard layout from us-intl
<tzanger> hmm dpkg-reconfigure console-data isn right for kubuntu
<Ulrieke> Hallo, ich benutze Kopete und htte da mal eine Frage, kennt sich damit jemand aus?
<jhutchins> Ulrieke: Mein deutsch is nicht genau.
<jhutchins> !de | Ulrieke
<ubot3> Ulrieke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ulrieke> ok
<Ulrieke> no problem
<tzanger> console-setup for kubuntu
<tzanger> hopefully that works better
<fatihciroglu> hi , which key-combo must i use for desktop-change ?
<Ulrieke> i use kopete and i want to change the style of the mesages
<jhutchins> tzanger: Linuix is a bit schizophrenic about whether it's a centrally configured multi-user system or a GUI configured single-user system.
<tzanger> :-)
<tzanger> yes, I no newbie to linux, just to debian nad kubuntu :-)
<ardchoille> fatihciroglu: You can set that up in kcontrol
<ardchoille> kcontrol > Region > Keyboard Shortcuts
<fatihciroglu> ardchoille: thanks man. i m using ubuntu now. how can i change it in ubuntu ?
<vzduch> Ulrieke: it's been a while, but iirc it's in the options.. Appearance or so, it has a number of preconfigured styles to choose from
<jhutchins> ardchoille: Tjeu
<ardchoille> fatihciroglu: Don't know, I don't use gnome. perhaps ask in #ubuntu
<jhutchins> ardchoille: Sorry: They'd probably know in #ubuntu.
<gmh33> how do I change the system clock in KDE from reading 24-hour format, to 12-hour
<gmh33> ?
<fatihciroglu> ardchoille: thanks for support man. good evenings
<ardchoille> fatihciroglu: You're welcome :)
<gmh33> nvm :)
<ardchoille> gmh33: right click the clock, choose Date & Time Format, go to the Times & Dates tab, look at the Time Format box
<MarcC> how can I change the icon for a generic executable without changing *all* executables to have that icon?
<ardchoille> MarcC: In the kmenu?
<MarcC> ardchoille: desktop
<javierf> hi there, I'm trying to use twinkle to talk using voip and it works great but microphone volume is too low... I've but it as high as possible in kmix but it doesn't have enough volume. Is there any other way to increase it
<ardchoille> Hmm.. never ran into that
<tzanger> javierf: check your alsa settings to see if it got any attenuation or other silliness
<MarcC> ardchoille: it seems to work at first, but then suddenly something refreshes and all executables pick up the same icon
<fatihciroglu> ardchoille: control + alt + arrow keys  ^^
<tzanger> man there a lot ot upgrade off of 7.04
<sdlnxgk> hmmmm wierd that time install SLI by default
<ardchoille> fatihciroglu: :)
<sdlnxgk> oh well it's up and running perfect :)
<javierf> tzanger: i compiled last alsa version and using alsa mixer microphone seem to be at max
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> maybe something with the hardware then, mine seems to work well
<peder_> When I try to install packages with adept or apt-get, I can't connect to the repositories!
<javierf> tzanger: Yes i supouse it is hardware problem but now I can't change it and i wonder if it is possible to configure som kind of software extra gain
<ardchoille> peder_: Some of the repos were having issues today
<tzanger> javierf: sure you can amplify it in software, but that more work :-)
<vzduch> and Freenode has issues too today
<ardchoille> Yeah routing issues
<javierf> tzanger: any idea how to start?
<ardchoille> vzduch: Not sure it's just freenode: http://www.internetpulse.com/
<tzanger> javierf: not at the moment, no
<tzanger> hmm, is there a standard way to get rid of the se the side of the touchpad and get a scrollwheel"with kubuntu?
<javierf> tzanger: ok thanks ;)
<K`zan> I had to reinstall and lost a dictionary applet you can put in the panel, I can't seem to find it now, any help, pointers or suggestions MOST welcome!
<hero> just add it again
<ardchoille> K`zan: there's a dict applet in the Add to Panel dialog
<K`zan> If I could find it I sure would.
<hero> add applet to panel...
<hero> and then it's in the applet list
<K`zan> ardchoille: That is where I thought I found it, but it isn't there since the reinstall :-(.
<ardchoille> hero: Is that a default applet? Or did he install something that included it?
<hero> i think it's a default applet
<hero> let me check
<K`zan> ardchoille: It was in the applet list, I'm almost positive, but not showing in the fresh install :-(.
<dhq> can some one help me with grub
<ardchoille> K`zan: That makes me think you installed something that included it
<hero> or maybe not :\
<ardchoille> K`zan: Same set of apps installed now as before?
<K`zan> Most of them, yes
<K`zan> Looking at the add applet dialog now.
<ardchoille> K`zan: kdeutils?
<hero> it's not in the default applets. sorry about that.
<ardchoille> kdeutils is the only thing I can think of
<K`zan> I don't remember installing anything special, I just picked it out of the applets.  Will verify kdeutils are installed, just a sec.
<hero> kdict?
<ardchoille> that may be it
<ardchoille> K`zan: apt-cache policy kdict
<K`zan> It wasn't installed, installing now, thanks VERY much.  I'm a lousy speller sometimes and that thing sure helps!
<peder_> Does Opera "support" KDE (use KDE libraries)?
<dhq> hello guys i am on a kubuntu live cd i need to restore my grub kubuntu is installed on /dev/hda7 so please help me out
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hero> K`zan: good luck with that. sorry if i confused you at first
<hero> hey, is anyone having problems getting apt-get updates from security.ubuntu.com?
<ardchoille> hero: that repo has had issues today
<K`zan> hero: No problem, I'm pretty confused most of the time, but I stick with it ;-) LOL!
<javierf> dhq: check super grub cd it is very easy to recover grub
<hero> ardchoille: can you skip it without dinking with sources.list?
<hero> er
<hero> without
<hero> yeah :P
<K`zan> Seems to have installed OK, checking now.
<hero> cool
<ardchoille> hero: You can but security updates are important
<ardchoille> So check back often
<dhq> javierf, i am on a dialup connection it will take me ages to download it
<hero> wonder why it's down
<K`zan> Nope, still not in applets, may have to restart
<hero> would it be safe to upgrade packages w/o verifying in this case?
<ardchoille> K`zan: No, a restart isn't necessary unless you're doing kernel/grub work
<K`zan> I should get secutiry updates when they become available, process runs to do it.
<K`zan> ardchoille: OK, sigh, still not there, I may have to get the dead tree version out ;-).
<hero> K`zan: you might logout/login though
<ardchoille> K`zan: Did you install kdict?
<K`zan> checking...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<K`zan> No, installing now.
<javierf> dhq: no way.. check the how to
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:fdoving] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please.
<K`zan> WOnder what I did wrong on the reinstall to miss that?!?
<ardchoille> K`zan: I think it's kdict
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<dhq> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> fdoving: Thank you :)
<K`zan> ardchoille: That was it, thank you very VERY much!
<hero> yay!
<ardchoille> K`zan: Thank hero, it was his idea :)
<dhq> fdoving, are you familiar with grub
* K`zan does happy dance!
<hero> thank google
<ardchoille> hahaha
<hero> it was its idea
<K`zan> Sometimes google can be your friend if you start after page 10 missing all the paid placements :-/.
<fdoving> dhq: depends on your problem, someone here probably is. i'm somewhat busy at the moment.
<dhq> fdoving, ok :(
<ardchoille> K`zan: and http://www.google.com/linux  can be better at times
<hero> there is also a channel called #grub
<BluesKaj> K`zan, google-linux works well , most of the time
<K`zan> BluesKaj: Not so much, it seems more like a products catalog anymore than an information resource.  I have found that if you skip the first (about?) 10 pages to get past paid placement stuff that it does do a lot better.  Sometimes it depends on what you are looking for and how well you can feed the engine.
<family> is there any way to make qemu boot my NTFS partition instead of a hard drive image file?
<nosrednaekim> family: no
<surgy> what is the package name to enable dvd suport? libdvd?
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2
<arun_> is there any way to install .dmg files in ubuntu?
<arun_> (might be a stupid question, just wanted to ask)
<BluesKaj> dmg ?
<arun_> OS X software packages
<nosrednaekim> I don't think so.
<nosrednaekim> what are you trying to install?
<arun_> i was wondering if there was some way to install those on ubuntu, since both OSes are unix based
<arun_> again, might be a stupid question, but i was bored and just wondering
<arun_> software like coda, etc
<nosrednaekim> No I don't think so.
<nosrednaekim> But if you are really bored and will be for the rest of the year.,... you can try making something to do so;)
<arun_> haha no, i dont think so
<nosrednaekim> just a suggestion...
<arun_> thanks
<k7> hello
<k7> can some1 help me?
<arun_> hey k7
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<k7> i have ubuntu
<k7> and i want change teh resolution of monitor from 1024x768 to 1280x800
<nosrednaekim> k7: ok, do you have an intel graphics card?
<arun_> go to system settings
<k7> yes intel gma 945
<nosrednaekim> k7: ok, install "915resolution"
<fdoving> k7: you need to enable the universe repository and get the 915resolution package.
<nosrednaekim> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<k7> i'm not an expert just a moment
<k7> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arun_> which text editors/IDEs do you guys prefer?
<ardchoille> vim for almost everything
<ardchoille> kate is quite nice too
<fdoving> vim and kdevelop here
<arun_> I've been using kate, it's quite nice. It's not as good as this other app i used to use in Windows called Notepad2
<arun_> http://www.flos-freeware.ch/notepad2.html
<arun_> I was wondering if there was something better than kate
<hero> i use kwrite
<arun_> to write code?
<hero> well, no
<BluesKaj> or knotes
<Rockj> anyone know what causes my network interface to give up its ip-lease and iwconfig forgets what essid it was connected to even. happends if I close my laptop lid or idle and monitor goes to "black" (after idle)
<xoate0100> hello
<lucas-r2d2> hi, i've got a little problem while setting up geant4. it tells me that i need "OpenGLXM", but i don't know where to find that. is there any package?
<zolar> how do you change your default from gdm to kdm?
<ardchoille> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ardchoille> That wasn't it
<ardchoille> !dm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xoate0100> so.....how would i go to a different channel?
<ardchoille> /join #channel_name
<xoate0100> aha
<xoate0100> ok good wheres that wonderful list to choose from?
<ardchoille> a list of static channels?
<xoate0100> well how do I know what name to put in
<ardchoille> They're usually by project name, #ubuntu, #kubuntu,#linux, etc
<xoate0100> oic
<xoate0100> but all the ones on this server are going to be like that
<ardchoille> but you can make a #xoate0100  simply by joining that channel
<xoate0100> ha cool
<ardchoille> unregistered channels come and go daily, which is why a channel list wouldn't be any good after an hour or so
<Rockj> what is "avahi-autoipd" ?
<ardchoille> Rockj: Looks like something used by the avahi daemon
<xoate0100> ok that makes sense..
<Rockj> but WHAT is it? what does it do?
<Rockj> :p
<ardchoille> notice xoate0100 If you want to setup and register a channel..  /msh chanserv help register
<Rockj> it has a permission denied in my syslog
<Rockj> probably what makes my interface drop connection when I close lid or idle
<arun_> anyone here use beryl?
<ardchoille> autoipd sounds like an automatic IP daemon or some such
<xoate0100> hmmm...ok
<xoate0100> I'm obviously new at this...lol
<ardchoille> xoate0100: http://freenode.net  is your friend :)
<arun_> i just installed vim, how do i run it?
<jkmz52> Im trying to apt-get packages which I know are on apt and which I have successfully gotten on other computers using apt, but they keep returning E: package couldn't find package, do i need to supdate may local apt repository or something?
<jhutchins_lt> xoate0100: You can do /list, but it might flood your connection.
<lucas-r2d2> arun: vim file
<jhutchins_lt> xoate0100: I think there's a list at http://freenode.org
<xoate0100> oh wow...ok
<xoate0100> lol it does clog things up a bit
<Rockj> btw, with KDE, is there a option for turning off KDE to start up all application you had before reboot?
<xoate0100> that helps thats what i was looking for
<hero> Rockj: yes, in kcontrol, under session management
<jhutchins_lt> Rockj: Well, you can kill all the apps before you log out, and log out instead of killing kde.
<jhutchins_lt> Rockj: There might be something in kcontrol that says "start with blank session" or "don't save session".
<jhutchins_lt> Rockj: Yeah, what hero said.
<Rockj> there was :)
<jhutchins_lt> lag
<Rockj> I enabled   start up manually saved session , guess I can save sessions if I want, and then it boots up that
<xoate0100> thanks for your help
<Rockj> mhm :)
<hero> no prob! cool, i actually helped someone.
<Rockj> im off for reboot to test, and see if my network troubles is better when I've turned of that stupid avahi daemon
<ccoffey> is it possible to install onto fakeraid and lvm at the same time, do you think?
<Rockj> hmf, what is it that makes my wireless disable when I close my lid? I dont get it
<Rockj> and after idle timeout
<Rockj> grr
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> is there a kubuntu-approved or debian-approved way to edit your xorg.conf?
<Lynoure> tzanger: any text editor will do
<shub112004> hi there
<Lynoure> tzanger: the ones that do not wrap lines without being told are usually best for configuration files
<shub112004> any ont there for helping me out to deal wit hgrub
<ardchoille> tzanger: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> tzanger: But, as Lynoure said, you can do it with a text editor too.. just make sure to restart xorg when done editing
<tzanger> ardchoille: *nods* I am used to the text editor way, just didn want ot step on any configuration tools toes
<tzanger> that my biggest nemesis with working with debian :-)
<phoenix_> hi all
<Rockj> how can I check what closing the lid on my laptop triggers?
<ardchoille> Rockj: Kinda like testing to see if the refrigerator light really goes out when you close the door? lol
<Rockj> ardchoille: I wanna know what changes it does to my laptop, because its quite odd that it DISABLES my network connection. it also does it on idle :(
<Rockj> which is hillarious.
<BluesKaj> I always thought that closing a laptop shuts 'everything' down
<Rockj> "so I'm more looking for the secret button in the refrigerator which makes the light go off when you close the door. "
<tzanger> 25MB/sec over usb... not too shabby
<tzanger> it probably the 5400 rpm drive limiting it
<Rockj> BluesKaj: that depends on your configuration. You can make it do nothing, lock screen, goto hibernation and I think power off too. I have do nothing.
<Rockj> which is default
<Rockj> hum, im trying to close power manager to see if connection gets dropped again. brb
<BluesKaj> default ? really? or did you set it as default ?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Depends on the laptop.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Mostly it just sends a signal to the apci
<BluesKaj> daughter's new toshiba shuts down when the lid goes down...of course she runs windows
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: It should suspend or hibernate - probably not set up right.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: There should be a toshiba utility to configure it.
<MURDERNERDCLASSM> is anyone gonna help me?
<BluesKaj> it doesn't matter it's not used for business where she amy have to hide stuff by closing the lid
<MURDERNERDCLASSM> i need help getting my other kubuntu machine
<MURDERNERDCLASSM> online
<jhutchins> MURDERNERDCLASSM: No, nobody's going to help you, because you haven't told anybody what the problem is.
<MURDERNERDCLASSM> i need help getting my 35th computer online
<BluesKaj> !ask | MURDERNERDCLASSM
<ubotu> MURDERNERDCLASSM: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jhutchins> Hopeless.
<jhutchins> I need to go get a couple of spindle bearings.
<drowningB> i have cable internet service
<BluesKaj> yeah, jhutchins ..and i have absolutely no experience with ethernet probs , cuz i havent had any yet (knocks on wood)
<Daisuke_Ido> that screamed windows user.
* BluesKaj waits for the prob to be stated 
<Daisuke_Ido> drowningB: your continually switching nicks isn't helping either.
<drowningB> how do you make konqueror send and recieve traffic from your cable modem?
<waylandbill__> screaming windows user sounds more like it. :-D
<BluesKaj> konqueror?
<Daisuke_Ido> you show it how and every time it does, you give it a treat
<drowningB> when i try and look at configuring the connection manualy, i see that the gateway address is blank
<waylandbill__> BluesKaj: I haven't had any ethernet problems since I went to 802.11g.
<drowningB> im a screaming windows user, yeah
<family> are there any good keyloggers for Linux?
<BluesKaj> waylandbill__, I'm behind a seimens router , using cat5 on ethernet connection
<Rockj> oki , I'm back. even when I closed the powermanager, it still closes the network connection
<tzanger> family: cat /proc/dev/input/xxx?  :-)
<BluesKaj> drowningB, are trying to surf the net ,  describe what happens , at least
<waylandbill__> BluesKaj: nothing wrong with that. I'm out in the country and when a mouse chewed a wire, I decided the 2 desktops and 1 laptop can all use wireless. :-)
<Rockj> trying to shutdown ACPI to see if that helps
<waylandbill__> BluesKaj: don't worry... it's just  a different set of challenges.
<drowningB> sometimes the network connection comes up on the icon tray, and when i try to configure my internet connection i see that the gateway address is missing
<drowningB> and in general i just cant recieve any web pages or use adept
<Daisuke_Ido> are you the only computer connected to the modem?
<Daisuke_Ido> or going through a router?
<drowningB> its just a modem to a computer
<waylandbill__> drowningB: of course. you need a gateway. if the router is flawed in it's dhcp, then set the address static.
<drowningB> one computer
<BluesKaj> yeah waylandbill__ I'm in a small town which has decent DSL and cable internet , so i stayed wired ...wireless is nice and I have the capability but haven't bothered
<Daisuke_Ido> this shouldn't be a problem then :\
<drowningB> ok im going to go research dhcp
* Daisuke_Ido thinks on the matter
<Daisuke_Ido> your modem should assign a dhcp address automatically
<Daisuke_Ido> receive*
<BluesKaj> drowningB, click on the knetwork manager
<tzanger> is there a way to queue up a package install?
<tzanger> i.e. adept is busy updating shit so I can install any packages at the moment
<waylandbill__> the dhcp protocol requires a gateway being assigned. It doesn't necessarily need to be the dhcp server, but many times is on a lan.
<tzanger> but can I say dd this to your pile of things ot do"type of thing?
<Daisuke_Ido> tzanger: you wait, there's no queueing.  one instance at a time, unfortunately
<waylandbill__> tzanger: if you used aptitude you could queue up things. when you ctrl-c out and go back in, it will remember what it was doing. (When using the ncurses interface)
<tzanger> Daisuke_Ido: ok
<tzanger> aptitude drives me crazy
<waylandbill__> aptitude is the bomb IMHO
<arun_> i've heard ubuntu isn't very good with wireless connections
<family> tzanger: okay, I've got it saving the input now, but how do I decode it? It's all meaningless bytes.. I need it to be in ASCII
<waylandbill__> arun_: maybe is dependent on the wireless card.
<tzanger> family: I guessing that not for me
<Daisuke_Ido> arun_: there are a few chipsets that aren't well supported, but for the most part, quite lovely
<vzduch> tzanger: don't use accents as apostrophe :)
<arun_> Daisuke_Ido: can you elaborate on which ones aren't supported? I am considering getting a laptop..
<Daisuke_Ido> couldn't tell you right off
<waylandbill__> tzanger: if you cancel even in adept, the partial download is still retained, so you can actually stop the download, select more packages and go and it will continue the partials.
<Daisuke_Ido> arun_: i never thought i'd recommend this, but have you considered an ubuntu dell?
<arun_> hah, nope
<tzanger> waylandbill__: didn know that
<waylandbill__> tzanger: yup. they are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<Daisuke_Ido> arun_: just saying...  they're tested with ubuntu so you know the hardware's gonna work out of the box
<arun_> Daisuke_Ido: I run a dual-boot system, so I'd like to install things myself
<arun_> Is Dell and HP hardware more or less supported?
<Daisuke_Ido> arun_: just because you buy a dell with ubuntu preloaded doesn't mean it has to STAY preloaded
<Daisuke_Ido> the hardware will still work.
<waylandbill__> Dell makes Linux systems and uses Canocical for support don't they?
<Daisuke_Ido> wipe it, install windows, and then set up the dual boot
<Daisuke_Ido> waylandbill__: yep
<BluesKaj> wonder if Dell will ship with Kubuntu instead of gnome in the near future, cuz we're gonna need a laptop when we travel in March of next yr to taiwan to visit our daughter
<arun_> Daisuke_Ido: that seems like a good idea, but I'm in India, and I don't think you get Ubuntu Dells here
<waylandbill> changing to kubuntu is only a few hundred MB download on a preinstalled.
<BluesKaj> i heard if you try to install kde on the Dell that it voids the warranty
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: I don't know about that. I imagine they won't give support on added packages though.
<MarcC> kde's just a software package...I can't imagine it voiding any warranty...anyway, I installed kubuntu first thing on my Dell ubuntu laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: the same way installing windowblinds on a windows pc voids the warranty :D
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't imagine canonical NOT supporting packages from their own main repos
<waylandbill> warranty is one thing, support is another. hardware v software.
<tzanger> can anyone help me blow away this international keyboard keymap?  I cannot use apostrophe and a few other keys correctly
<tzanger> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup has been done but it seems to error out
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, the hardware isn't being changed, just a software package that's running on top of it.  in that case, if dell refuses to honor the warranty on that, screw them.
<tzanger>  * Saving console font and keymap for next boot...                                                                        /usr/bin/ckbcomp: instead of "#Added for pc105 compatibility<LSGT>=94;<TLDE>=49;" in evdev expected };.
<tzanger> is the error it throws out
<vadim_> hi 2 all :)
<tzanger> aha
<tzanger> it an X thing
<tzanger> not a debian/system thing
<tzanger> now I wonder if it is possible to reload/reconfigure the X keyboard without restarting X
<vzduch> tzanger: you're still using accents as apostrophes
<waylandbill> tzanger: what's debian got to do with it?
<tzanger> vzduch: not htat I can ssee
<waylandbill> vadim_: what's going on?
<waylandbill> tzanger: yes. you're using accent marks.
<tzanger> heh
<tzanger> waylandbill: I thought it was the system-wide keyboard map
<tzanger> but it not, droping to a vt shows it
<vadim_> guys, how can i remotely access my computer? i mean, is there in kubuntu something similar to Remote Desktop in Windows?
<vzduch> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<vzduch> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<waylandbill> tzanger: was just wondering how debian falls into the picture.
<drif_> which vnc server to use when I want to reach login window? x11vnc stopped working after X mysteriously rebooted itself
<waylandbill> vadim_: vnc works if you can get access to 5900 port outside the router (i.e. port forward)
<family> how can I find out what my keymap file is stored?
<MarcC> vadim_: I use it on my local network to connect to a windows machine...it's pretty easy to use tightVNC with windows, and then type "vnc:/address" in konqueror to get it going.
<germanjew> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vadim_> will VNC let me have a parallel session if there is somebody loged on or it will connect me to the running session?
<tzanger> waylandbill: because during the dsetup it asks to get smart about the keyboard config
<waylandbill> drif_: login window from the DM? use XDMCP capability of KDM.
<germanjew> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<germanjew> what is the ssh server package name?
* germanjew ceeps for geting that
<drif_> waylandbill: in short?
<waylandbill> tzanger: but I'm wondering about kubuntu or debian. dsetup isn't in the kubuntu install.
<dcorbin_work> I'm trying to get my kmail to send mail throw my localhost/postfix SMTP and relay everything.  As things stand, kmail seems to just hang trying to send it.  Ideas?
<drif_> waylandbill: I know I could dig the net for that stuff - but I'm visiting my gf for this week and not really able to 'waste' time there - just want to get things back running again and forget it for rest of the week
<MarcC> vadim_: I'm not sure if you can do that (parallel session)...I just see whatever's on the screen, so if somebody logs out, I see the login screen
<waylandbill> drif_: research XDMCP. It's just like windows server's remote desktop. One box runs multiple desktop clients.
<tzanger> waylandbill: ?  console-setup is
<germanjew> Please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070417)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<germanjew> whats up with that???
<tzanger> hahaha
<drif_> germanjew: you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tzanger> germanjew hahahaha
<vadim_> MarcC: waylandbill: thx :)
<germanjew> lol ;p
<waylandbill> drif_: "simple" solution is vnc. Good solution like for classroom computers to connect to server its dmcp.
<tzanger> yup
<tzanger> vnc is good
<drif_> waylandbill: I'm already running x11vnc wihch has worked fine so far
<drif_> waylandbill: but somehow the X restarted itself while I've been here and the display :0 is gone..cannot connect anymore
<germanjew> so any ideas how my cdrom came in my repostory?
<tzanger> germanjew: from the install maybe?
<drif_> germanjew: it's there by default
<germanjew> lol i've never noticed that, I installed via textbased installer this time though...
<drif_> germanjew: just comment out those lines are run 'apt-get update' again
<drif_> are=and
<germanjew> drif_: ye..
<vzduch> I installed from the live CD and I've never seen a repo line for CD or anything
<vzduch> only know that from SUSE and Mandrake (back in the days when it still was Mdk)
<yeniklasor> With what can I open a chm file?
<vzduch> browser, text editor..
<vzduch> except it's a Windoze binary chm..
<Daisuke_Ido> yeniklasor: xchm
<Daisuke_Ido> it's in the repos
<Daisuke_Ido> i use it myself for occasional ebooks in chm format
<Daisuke_Ido> and he's gone
<family> I'm trying Linux Key Logger right now (lkl), but it's not making the file I tell it to make. I'm running it with "sudo lkl -l -k /usr/share/lkl/keymaps/us_km -o keylog.txt"
<ubuntu__> saludos a todo
<ubuntu__> s
<ubuntu__> una pregunta
<vzduch> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu__> espero que alguien me la pueda reponder
<vzduch> ubuntu__: vea arriba
<ubuntu__> si he ido a esas paginas
<ubuntu__> pero no me resuelven el problema
<vzduch> si quieres preguntar algo aqu, en ingles por favor :)
<ubuntu__> ok
<r00t_> is it possible to use dd to move my os off a usb drive onto my laptops HD? and if so could someone give me a hand so i dont loose everything?i dont have a install cd anymore :( so i dont want to mess this up
<vzduch> r00t_: get on the 'net and download the install CD ;)
<r00t_> vzduch: no burner
<r00t_> vzduch: and i have a ton of custom stuff and had a hell of a time installing
<ubuntu__> i have my lap and i like install ubuntu but dont me works video
<tzanger> I using vesa right now with the radeon mobile in this t60
<tzanger> gonna run with that for a while before trying the binary driver
<r00t_> tzanger: which card?im useing xpress 1150 with teh binary
<vzduch> r00t_: in theory: 'dd if=/dev/sda1 of=usbkey.img' (assuming your USB drive is plugged in as /dev/sda1 and of course not mounted)
<tzanger> r00t_: x1400
<r00t_> vzduch: of course its mounted,it what im running off of
<vzduch> r00t_: you can't dd a mounted device, to my knowledge
<tzanger> vzduch: you can, it just fucks everything up
<Nyle> hey there
<r00t_> vzduch: ive got another os or two so id go into one of those and type that in and thats it?id have to make a new partition
<Nyle> kubuntu doesn't turn on my network card on boot
<Nyle> why?
<Nyle> I have to sudo ifup eth0 each time i reboot
<vzduch> r00t_: no need for a new partition if you have enough space.. the 'of' part saves the image as a file
<Nyle> I checked /etc/network/interfaces and I saw eth0 is auto
<ubuntu__> ubuntu doesn't works my video ati radeon 200
<ubuntu__> nbvmnmn
<vzduch> !ati | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tanooki> How do I boot a livecd without starting X?
<ubuntu__>  ok
<vzduch> Tanooki: by passing an option that tells it not to start X
<Tanooki> vzduch: What's the option?
<vzduch> not possible w/ *buntu live CDs, to my knowledge
<Tanooki> Ok.
<Nyle> how do I turn off the kubuntu boosplash
<Nyle> I want to use my own image, any ideas?
<vzduch> only thing I know is that the bootsplash is stored as a file in /boot.. might be /boot/message, but I don't know exactly.. if you find the right file & replace it w/ something else, it might work
<vzduch> (no expert on such questions)
<vzduch> I, for one, use none, I turned it off altogether
<r00t_> vzduch: what do i do witht the image file after words?
<hilary> hey everyone =)
<r00t_> just mount it and edit grub?
<thinker> good evening
<thinker> does anyone have any experience of running a Greenphone SDK on kubuntu? would it install and work "out of the box"?
<rojas> hola
<vzduch> r00t_: what exactly are you up to?
<rojas> espaol
<K`zan> english
<rojas> no entiendo esto
<rojas> alguien me explica
<vzduch> !es | rojas
<ubotu> rojas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<K`zan> Thanks, didn't know that :-).
<rojas> como
<vzduch> rojas: /join #kubuntu-es
<vzduch> K`zan: works w/ almost every language :>
<K-Ryan> The trick is to know what language they're speaking
<vzduch> K-Ryan: mostly unproblematic to find out
<K-Ryan> I mix up pt and es kind of
<K-Ryan> Even though I speak es...
<vzduch> if they're not _very_ short, es and pt are pretty well distinguishable
<r00t_> vzduch: i installed my os to a external usb hd,now i want to to move it onto my laptop,i would reinstall but theres a ton of custom stuff/settings and i lack a install cd,also the install proscess took 2 days just to get my xserver running,and 40 hours to figure out how to make my sound card work
<K-Ryan> Minor differences the times I've mistaken them
<rojas> chaoooooooooooooo
<vzduch> r00t_: I never transferred a hdd image to some other place
<r00t_> does dd move files or copy them?
<vzduch> but if that's what you want, you could try 'dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/hdXY' w/ both partitions not mounted.. adjust devices names if necessary
<vzduch> dd neither copies nor moves files, it creates images
<vzduch> but, for that matter, it should be sufficient if you just create a blank partition, copy all files and adjust your bootloader accordingly
<vzduch> and of course the /boot/grub/menu.lst in the respective installation, it needs to know where it is :)
<vzduch> and the /etc/fstab
<vzduch> the problem is that you need to copy as root as there are files that are not readable
<ninHer> hi all
<vzduch> so dd might be easier.. you need to edit some files anyway (/etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst in any case, dunno if I forgot something)
<vzduch> what I don't know if you can just put the img on a partition that is not exactly the same size as the old one
<r00t_> vzduch: i have an unmounted ext3 on hda8 can i just cp everything there?
<vzduch> r00t_: if you copy stuff you need the drives mounted of course
<sam123> how do i setup teamspeak to use alsa or enable my microphone for oss?
<r00t_> vzduch: how do i mount it to /media/hda8 ? its a ext3 filesystem
<r00t_> mount hda8 ext3 /media/hda8/ ?
<r00t_> i have the folder made
<vzduch> by creating /media/hda8 if it doesn't exist and mounting w/ 'sudo mount -t ext3 -o defaults /dev/hda8 /media/hda8
<vzduch> '
<sam123> how do i setup teamspeak to use alsa or enable my microphone for oss?
<grzechu> hello
<pyrotix_> I cancelled an upgrade to feisty halfway through, how do I resume it?
<Daisuke_Ido> do a fresh feisty install?
<grzechu> pyrotix_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rockj> pyrotix_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<adenicio> how do i install firefox on kubuntu?
<Rockj> adenicio: sudo apt-get install firefox
<velle> Is it in someway "wrong" or "illegal" to start KDE applications from Konsole?
<MarcC> velle: there can be errors thrown...there are bugs filed for those, but in my experience the apps work fine
<Rockj> velle: nah. I use that often. Probably want to add a & after executable so it runs in background and not foreground
<MarcC> if you need to run an app as superuser, I'd do alt+f2 and use kdesu instead of sudo
<Rockj> or use alt+f2 or  win+r (if you changed keyboard shortcut layout to windows)
<adenicio> rockj:they say i dont have any paquet of firefox
<Rockj> paquet? which means? is that english? :S
<pyrotix_> Rockj: TY
<Rockj> ahh, try   sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<vzduch> Rockj: looks like Spanish
<Daisuke_Ido> french.
<velle> MarcC, Rockj: I get to X errors everytime I start any KDE application (of all the ones I have tried). They look something like this: "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169, Major opcode: 145, Minor opcode: 3, resource id: 0x0"
<adenicio> rockj:sorry lol no french.they say no firefox install was found
<Rockj> adenicio: apt-cache search firefox | grep firefox
<Rockj> do you see anything called firefox or mozilla-firefox ?
<Rockj> if not, you probably have to add universe repos or something
<adenicio> rockj:this  is my first time on kubuntu on the net.im trying to surf with konqueror but an error keep sayin cant find host
<velle> MarcC, Rockj: And it is excactly the same thing happening on my other laptop. Except that the input device has number 168, instead of 169.
<Rockj> adenicio: you probably havn't configured your network. Does your router give out ip's via DHCP?
<MarcC> velle: does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file have wacom info in it?
<Rockj> velle: I get those device errors tho on my laptop. not sure why, havent bothered looked it up yet.
<adenicio> rockj:how do u add universe?i only saw does tings in ubuntu
<phoenix_> Hello guys and girls.
<adenicio> rockj:i have a modem an it's not usb
<phoenix_> Can anyone please give me the link to register to the irc?
<MarcC> velle: if you are getting those errors, and you have wacom information in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and you *don't* have a wacom tablet, remove *all* the wacom info including places where it's referred to elsewhere in the file. Then restart X.
<Rockj> adenicio: alt+f2 :  kdesu "kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<MarcC> velle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1264009&postcount=3
<MarcC> be sure to take the advice about the server section
<MarcC> *serverlayout
<Rockj> adenicio: there you can see what repostery's who are activated. probably want to activate universe and multiverse.
<MarcC> I didn't do that and X wouldn't start until I fixed it :)
<MarcC> regardless, have IRSSI ready and know how to restore xorg.conf from backups :)
<velle> MarcC: So if I dont have a touch screen at all, my comp is definitely not a wacom? (sorry, but never heard wacom before)
<MarcC> velle: yes, in this case it thinks you have a pen tablet, which you probably don't - they're used by artists mostly
<MarcC> for some reason this gets included in xorg.conf on a lot of setups, and it's ridiculous
<command0-182> Can Someone please help me remove the file: /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<velle> MarcC: cool, I will try removing all the wacom right away.
<command0-182> It won't let me do it normaly
<MarcC> velle: see also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/97192
<MarcC> anyway, that should be the problem you're seeing.
<command0-182> How do you delete the file:/lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<MarcC> and 2x: don't forget to remove the ServerLayout entry, velle :D
<Rockj> but anyone had troubles with closing your laptop lid, closes the network connection?
<MarcC> Rockj: what does your laptop do (hibernate|suspend|lock|blank) when you close the screen?
<Rockj> or after idle?
<Rockj> my laptop gets blank after closing lid or idling
<Rockj> but it kills network connection for some odd reason
<jhutchins_lt> What happened is that the people who packaged the default xorg.conf file included all the wacom drivers just in case, because the xorg installer didn't check for them.  That way they always work, but for the 90+% of systems that don't have them, they throw (harmless) errors.
<jhutchins_lt> Other distros have fixed this, but so far not (k)ubuntu.
<Rockj> I can't figure out WHERE it tells it todo it. quite annoying when im trying to copy several gb's over network.
<MarcC> interesting, jhutchins_lt
<Rockj> jhutchins_lt: kubuntu maintainers should just add a question in install, do oyu use pen tablet? yes or no
<Rockj> :)
<TeraDyne> Rockj: You should add that as a feature request Launchpad.
<jhutchins_lt> Rockj: Other distros test for them - they load the drivers, look for an error, if there's none, they add the driver to xorg.conf.
<TeraDyne> on* Launchpad
<velle> MarcC: Sorry, but I dont know what you mean by "ServerLayout entry"? I could not find anything like that in xorg.conf.
<MarcC> velle: did you see the ubuntuforums post I linked to? Just follow the instructions there...if you don't see the reference, no big deal
<jhutchins_lt> Rockj: It's probably suspending to ram, which is what's killing the connection.  You might be able to adjust that with the klaptop power manager, which is what provides that little battery meter in the system tray.
<Rockj> jhutchins: nono, its not suspending to ram.
<MarcC> velle: just make sure you search for "stylus", "cursor", and "eraser" to make sure those refs are all commented out - if they appear once, they're probably in there twice
<Rockj> its just like an black screensaver
<MarcC> Rockj, maybe it has something to do with /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<Rockj> after idle/reopening laptop lid
<velle> MarcC: I'm trying to read all of what you wrote (and I sincerely find it great that your answer is this thorough :) ) but since this X stuff is all new to me, it takes a while to read.
<MarcC> velle: no problem, if you want to send me your xorg.conf I will check it for you too
<MarcC> or velle, just post it to pastebin if you want
<MarcC> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zombielion> im trying to install cinelerra im needing to install these files libmpeg3hv libquicktimehvim working on the mpeg one now. im not good at installing tar files this is my first time. it is telling me 22 unexpected operator and 29 unexpected operater when i ./configure what does this mean
#kubuntu 2007-07-12
<Rockj> MarcC: it atleast mention stuff about screenblank in that file, but where can I change what triggers the idletime then=? because it does the screenblank too...might be that which kills the network connection
<Rockj> screensaver kills it? :S
<zombielion> im using kubuntu 7.04
<MarcC> Rockj: you have klaptopdaemon installed?
<MarcC> there's an entry there for "lid switch closed" in the config options of the system tray icon
<MarcC> you can set it to "off" to not do anything
<Rockj> MarcC: not sure, I had kpowersave thingie running in tray, but its closed
<Rockj> and its options had    do nothing when lid is closed
<chris122380> how do I configure Wine or crossoveroffice to use a USB printer?
<Rockj> tho, but the same thing is happening after x minutes with idling.
<Rockj> when screren goes black after idle.
<jkmz52> If I have an external usb harddrive can I install ubuntu to it and boot form it and have my computer use it as the primary harddrive?
<Rockj> it kills my internet connection too.
<chris122380> how do I configure Wine or crossoveroffice to use a USB printer?
<velle> MarcC: I followed your directions, and the problem is gone :) thank you very much :)
<MarcC> Rockj: wireless or wired connection?
<MarcC> velle: very good :)
* MarcC is learning linux bit by bit
<Rockj> MarcC: wireless, I havent tried with wired tho.
* MarcC needs a good GUI diff tool for KDE
<chris122380> how do I configure Wine or crossoveroffice to use a USB printer?
<MarcC> Rockj: I'd be interested to know if it's wireless-only - I think that would help narrow it down a lot, so if you can test wired...
<Rockj> MarcC: kompare?  sudo apt-cache show kompare
<MarcC> Rockj: reason I ask: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331376&highlight=lid+closed+network
<MarcC> ah, kompare...thanks, I'll try that
<Rockj> a quick search with apt-cache ;)
<MarcC> Rockj: which search terms did you use, out of curiosity? :D
<Rockj> MarcC: kde diff
<Rockj> :p
<Rockj> and | grep diff
<Rockj> keywords | grep some of the keywords is always a win.
<MarcC> Rockj: ok, kde...that makes sense...I just tried diff and got like thousands of entries
<Rockj> MarcC: that forumtopic, he puts the computer to sleep/hybernate. I don't do that
<Rockj> its more like...monitor "blacks" out after idle
<Rockj> its an apm call or something
<Rockj> if "cpu" is idle. no user activity
<MarcC> Rockj: what about your energystar settings in kconfig?
<Rockj> 1 hour, but it happens alot faster then 1 hour
<Rockj> so tried that one ;)
<MarcC> Rockj: is this on battery or plugged in?
<MarcC> you can set power managers to blank the screen instead of showing a screensaver if running on battery
<Rockj> I could compile my own kernel, but I'm lazy and it always makes troubles in ubuntu, atleast last time I tried. wireless stopped working even if I used same configuration file as I've used with other distro's and so on
<avalon> how do i burn a sparseimage file?
<voidmage> Strange.. I can't ssh to my laptop.
<SlimeyPete> voidmage: did you install openssh-server on the laptop?
<voidmage> yeah
<SlimeyPete> it's not enabled by default in Ubuntu
<voidmage> sshd is running
<SlimeyPete> ah
<voidmage> might be some weird firewall thing
<voidmage> but I start ssh and "nothing" happens
<Rockj> ssh'ing at same local network? or over internet?
<voidmage> over the network
<Rockj> ; /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Rockj> or restart
<Rockj> nmap 192.168.1.x -p 22
<Rockj> see if port is open.
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> it's open
<Rockj> then try to   ssh 192.168.1.x again
<voidmage> I can ssh from laptop to desktop fine
<voidmage> but ssh desktop to laptop won't work
<Rockj> and your sure sshd is running on laptop? nmap it from desktop and see if it shows port as open
<voidmage> yeah
<voidmage> well this was weird.
<voidmage> i ssh'd laptop->desktop
<voidmage> and from that session was able to ssh BACk to laptop
<Rockj> weird.
<voidmage> i know.
<voidmage> hmm.
<Rockj> MarcC: oh, its running on AC ;)
<Rockj> didn't notice the message.
<voidmage> yeah, i'm not sure why it's doing this.
<crube> Is there any way I can take a screenshot while my kmenu is open? Whenever I click anything else is disappears :)
<voidmage> use scrot and set a delay?
<MarcC> Rockj: well, if wireless/wired doesn't make a difference, then you've got yourself a good forum topic :)
<voidmage> or set a delay in ksnapshot?
<SlimeyPete> doesn't printscreen work?
<Puppy_> a simple question.
<Puppy_> how do you change the clock not to military time?
<invader_> hello all
<voidmage> right click on clock and go to format time and date
<voidmage> or something like that
<invader_> is there someone from poland?
<voidmage> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Puppy_> voidmage, ok i will see if I can get it there. thanks
<MarcC> I started the wireless energy daemon but I can't connect to any sources, not even the tesla coil on my desk. Is this a known Kubuntu bug?
<TeraDyne> XD
<Rockj> MarcC: I guess ill have to try. but still.. I have a feeling its some kind of power save daemon which turns off my wireless card
<MarcC> Rockj: that could be...you might want to reference your wireless card make/model when you're researching this too.
<Rockj> its ipw2200, which is placed in several houndred laptops
<Rockj> millions
<Rockj> :P
<Rockj> never had this type of problem in other distros
<MarcC> oh, so it's just you then ;)
<MarcC> oh, so it's just Kubuntu then ;)
<Rockj> it hates me! :p
<MarcC> Rockj: in my experience, as long as you're determined not to hate the distro, you can solve any problem pretty quickly unless it's a hardware defect :)
<Rockj> and my sdcard reader doesnt work wither. worked before in ubuntu last time I tried. sighs :p
* MarcC just ordered his first SD card :/
<kane> does anyone know where the color picker for the kicker lives? which pakcage that is?
<Rockj> sd card Ill fix later, done that before too in a distro. Its a ricoch reader which troubles autodetection stuff after new drivers or something
<MarcC> kane: it's an applet, no?
<Rockj> but this network thing, is being a bit pain.
<Rockj> ohhh, I found a control center I havent seen before in KDE :p
<Rockj> there is a system settings and control center. hum.
<command0-182> Can someone please help me delete: /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<command0-182> I really need to delete this file
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get remove nvidia_new
<K-Ryan> command0-182: Try that
<jkmz52> I there a way to install kubuntu to an external usb harddrive and to boot form it?
<K-Ryan> jkmz52: Yes
<cs5> can anyone tell me what i should type if gksu "update-manager -c" gives an error that gksu:command not found?
<command0-182> No
<command0-182> File is still there
<K-Ryan> Did that work though command0-182?
<K-Ryan> cd5: Kubuntu uses kdesu
<TeraDyne> cs5: try "kdesu" instesd of "gksu"
<cs5> ah, yes.....ty
<command0-182> Well the pakage is gone but the file is still there
<K-Ryan> Np
<K-Ryan> command0-182: Try sudo apt-get remove nvidia_new --purge
<jkmz52> how?
<jkmz52> and or is there a good how to you could reffer me to?
<K-Ryan> Well I don't know how you could do it without installing grub on your computer.
<K-Ryan> But you could Make a small 200MB partition on your computer for /boot
<cs5> TeraDyne I still get an error, command not found, now its update-manager:
<K-Ryan> And the rest of the install on your external
<command0-182> It says couldn't find pakage nvidia_new
<cs5> any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia-glx-new
<K-Ryan> What Daisuke said
<jkmz52> my bios lets me boot form a usbdrive could I put grub o my external harddrive?
<K-Ryan> Then yes
<cs5> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<jkmz52> the reason i asked is because i tried to do it already form the kubuntu lice cd install program and it failed
<jkmz52> *live cd
<K-Ryan> jkmz52: I dunno, that's strange
<command0-182> It just says pakage not installed so not removed
<Daisuke_Ido> well yeah, you need the RIT package to use the lice cd
<vzduch> RIT?
<Rockj> MarcC: might have found it...the thingie.
<Rockj> apmd sounds like a bad guy. :p
<cs5> I am trying to upgrade to edgy but I cannot use the commands that have been given in the upgrade help at ubuntu.com, does anyone have any help for a dapper upgrade to edgy so I can hopefully get to fiesty.
<Rockj> trying it...so closing lid and away for a couple of minuts
<jkmz52> Dose kubuntu need to be on a primary partition? That could have been the issue?
<command0-182> Nope...file is STILL there
<justin__> Hey guys, quick question, i just put a second hard drive onto a media box i have laying around. My problem is i cant figure out how to give anyone but root read and write access
<command0-182> Look is there any way to forcefully remove  /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<Daisuke_Ido> cs5: back up what you need and install a fresh feisty
<TeraDyne> cs5: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-6146e7b1dd7a50f5029fd0704e38cad9420c000a
<bia> hi
<bia> i need help
<vzduch> command0-182: sudo rm -f /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<cs5> yes i thought of the fresh instal idea, ty. ty, too teradyne
<command0-182> YES THANK YOU :)
<Daisuke_Ido> cs5: the main reason i recommend a fresh install is that there have been several changes between dapper and feisty that make that particular upgrade path perilous
<bia> kann man hier auf deutsch schreiben
<Daisuke_Ido> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bia> guten morgen
<juhorner25> Can anybody here help me with installing the 0.7 update to Open Arena?
<Rockj> MarcC: found it! :D
<raghu> i am trying to install windows back onto my laptop
<raghu> but after it boots of the cd and loads
<raghu> it says that their is no harddrive
<raghu> i mean linux boots
<raghu> and when i put the vista cd it found the harddrive
<raghu> but when i put the recovery xp cd id did not
<raghu> it says their is no harddrive and that i am supposed to make sure its connected
<SlimeyPete> SATA drive?
<raghu> yeah
<raghu> the pc came built with xp media center
<raghu> the os im putting is home
<SlimeyPete> yeah... windows xp installer doesn't like SATA. I have to go into the command line and use fdisk manually if I want to install XP. Not sure what one would do when using recovery.
<raghu> hmm, does home have sata support
<SlimeyPete> yeah, the OS will support it but I found that for some reason the installer didn't.
<raghu> k
<raghu> i wanted to dual boot
<raghu> with kubuntu
<voidmage> Problem solved.
<voidmage> Didn't have ssh-askpass-gnome
<voidmage> and seahorse was interfering with it
<dvheumen> hi guys, probably an easy question, but I don't quite know how to search for it: when accessing a samba share with konqueror I get some strange directory names like "_L6DAN~C". I know it has to do with the names of the directories, but is there some way to prevent these dirs from showing up or some settings to correct it?
<cs5> daisuke_ido: sry, just got your last reply...i can see how right you are as this is my 2nd attempt to get this thing upto edgy alone, so i can see alot of truth in what you say. TY for the advise. Going to download now.
<Mitchbbaker> hello all
<Mitchbbaker> i have a problem installing kubuntu
<raghu> thnkx
<BluesKaj> heh, 3 hrs ago i was bragging about my wonderful internet connection and how it was so trouble free ... 15 mins later some idiot with a bckhoe cuts the fiber optic line into our town :0
<jkmz52> can and operating boot if it is in an extended partition?
<BluesKaj> Mitchbbaker, what kind of problem
<Rockj> BluesKaj: atleast you can praise yourself that it doesnt happend every day that some smartass cuts your fiber ;)
<Mitchbbaker> well when i try to install it says it can't find ttl
<Mitchbbaker> and suspends that
<Mitchbbaker> and i end up in a prompt
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: I hope you beat him to a bloody mess with a trout.
<BluesKaj> Rockj, it'll teaches me to be more humble :)
<BluesKaj> it was 15 miles from here TeraDyne
<dvheumen> hi everyone, probably an easy question, but I don't quite know how to search for it and I come up with all kinds of problems that don't match mine: when accessing a samba share with konqueror I get some strange directory names like "_L6DAN~C". I know it has to do with the names of the directories, but is there some way to prevent these dirs from showing up or some settings to correct it?
<savetheWorld> BluesKaj: use the LR caliber trout
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: Too bad. I would have loved to see that happen. XD
* TeraDyne is trying to remove openoffice.org
<BluesKaj> it'll prolly cost the contractor he worked for a few bucks
<redoo> Hello
<redoo> does somebody know a dj-software which is similar to bpm-studio?
<BluesKaj> redoo, dunno for sure but this may be close http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<BluesKaj> !lmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whippy> hey guys, girls, boys
<whippy> ;)
<BluesKaj> old men too ?
<whippy> pag? here ;)
<whippy> or someone ?
<whippy> ;)
<whippy> n' troub
<whippy> ;)
<whippy> hey blue
<whippy> ..quiteness...
<BluesKaj> what's up whippy?
<whippy> who's who
<whippy> ;)
<whippy> (:
<whippy> hy
<whippy> nothing,...
<whippy> only keeping cool in a night way.
<whippy> ;)
<whippy> had a party tonight.
<dvheumen> Anyone who has an answer to the samba file naming problem?
<whippy> you're right too?
<whippy> smb file naming prob?
<whippy> whats it about?
<ritztechy> is there a good newbie site
<whippy> you've to intall samba
<whippy> and configure
<whippy> youre etc-file
<dvheumen> I've shared my home directory, but there are some files/directories with names that aren't valid to the samba protocol
<whippy>  .  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dvheumen> so when I visit the samba share with konqueror (but I think it's not caused by konqueror) I see a lot of files like '_L6DAN~C'
<whippy> you've to keep as compatible as you can...
<whippy> so downcomp means. less than 256 chars, and no special chars.
<whippy> or you name like:
<whippy> folder1_asmy
<whippy> with underscores
<dvheumen> yeah, but I don't have much choice, these files aren't named by me, but by the application that created them :P
<TeraDyne> ritztechy: What do you mean by "newbie"? New to Linux or new to Kubuntu?
<whippy> you've to conv them
<whippy> the called "tilde" is cause of the longnames
<dvheumen> yeah I know
<whippy> ist to the
<whippy> 8.3 formar
<whippy> format
<whippy> its a directory you "SAMPLED" here
<whippy> cause you have no .3
<dvheumen> I understand the problem completely (I've got a large and technical windows background), I'm just curious if there's some kind of switch to not display these files or something
<whippy> you need to have no troubles,
<whippy> its completly normally
<whippy> to schow 8.3 if its not supported
<whippy> how did you mount the device?
<whippy> mount -t vfat
<whippy> . /dev/hdaXsample /mnt
<dvheumen> whippy: just smb://<ip-address>/<share-name>/ in konqueror
<whippy> oke, then its about the server
<dvheumen> but it seems more like a server-oriented setting
<Biovore> hmm samba shows long names here..
<whippy> you've to tune the serv
<dvheumen> yeah, for me too
<Biovore> you connecting to a win98 machine or something?
<dvheumen> I guess it's caused by the special characters like colons and such
<dvheumen> they have other meanings in dos/windows
<zombielion> i have just got cinelerra installed and everytime i try to open it nothing happens what could do this i have all the dependencies installed it didnt tell me im missing anything
<whippy> @dvheum
<whippy> he can access the stuff,
<whippy> but not in the right way he wants
<Biovore> zombielion: try running from cli..  see if its spitting an error and dieing.
<whippy> long name
<whippy> s
<whippy> you acces from a w98 u said?
<zombielion> what is cli
<Biovore> yeah.. thats server side problem..
<whippy> that could it beee?
<Biovore> cli -- command line interface
<zombielion> im new to kubuntu well to linux all together
<dvheumen> nope, just from linux/winxp
<whippy> cause  i think w98 has a mixed mode
<zombielion> ok... well how do i do that
<whippy> 8.3 and longnames i think
<Biovore> probably something with the XP setup.. I don't have problems here with it..  I have names with weird names, space, special chars..  and even files in japanese.. it all works here..
<dvheumen> I'd put my bet on the samba-server settings
<whippy> perhaps u use UTF?
<whippy> or?
<whippy> mr.Bio
<cs5> there is an option in the winxp setup disk right at the beginning of its load to hit f6 to instal sata or raid drives.
<Biovore> well I do use UTF-8 for almost everything..
<Rockj>  /lastlog Rockj
<Rockj> narf.
<Rockj>  /lastlog Rockj
<whippy> or UTF-?
<Rockj> hum
<whippy> utf-8
<whippy> so i think,
<whippy> the downcompatibly is keeped by the server,
<dvheumen> hmmm... guess os
<dvheumen> *so
<whippy> you've to rename the server stuff, or keep a second one
<whippy> the second server, only for w98 machines,
<dvheumen> I'm currently trying to filter out the problematic directories/files
<whippy> with backup-functino
<dvheumen> I think it has something to do with the ':' being used. It has a different meaning in Dos/Windows so that could be the cause of the 8.3 conversion
<Biovore> yeah.. win98 and win95 do samba by 8.3 only..  they use name mangling.
<whippy> @ dvheu
<whippy> you have no problems on xp normally,
<whippy> its only you are some versions down
<whippy> with w98
<whippy> everything is in another way,
<whippy> you can also escape from the user login with ESC
<whippy> w98 has a self - living -structure
<dvheumen> Got them, they were indeed all files/directories with names containing a ':' so that was the cause of the mangling
<whippy> from filesystems there are some ways to format and understand
<whippy> from the operating system
<dvheumen> too bad some of them were .xsession-* files so they'll be back :(
<whippy> the operating system / or kernel / as u use in linux
<whippy> supports the filesystems
<whippy> fat12 for floppies
<whippy> fat16 for 8.3 i think thats in w98
<whippy> upgrad w98 second edition
<whippy> is on fat32 -> long name support
<whippy> w98Se
<dvheumen> fat32 does support long filenames, but still only as an sort of extension
<dvheumen> there's still an 8.3 base :p
<whippy> i know that
<whippy> but i said ->
<whippy> w98se not w98
<whippy> you got w98se?
<dvheumen> I've got them all, but I'm not using it :D only WinXP and linux atm
<dvheumen> and it's NTFS
<whippy> whoha
<whippy> u use wxp -> to access samba? is it right?
<dvheumen> nope, sorry I'm saying it all wrong
<BluesKaj> not many w98 users anymore
<whippy> 'reset'
<dvheumen> to make a summary: the server uses kubuntu with samba server, running on an ext3 fs
<dvheumen> the client is running winxp on an NTFS filesystem (but that doesn't matter :P)
<dvheumen> I never brought in the win98 part ;)
<Tricky4> could somebody help me with kopete it wont connect anymore
<Tricky4> dont know what todo
<sobero> ...
<dvheumen> whippy: but thanks for the extra info, I think I've got it fixed not and I'll just have to live with the .xsession-<hostname>:<display> files popping up (prob. because of VNC)
<codr> hi
<dvheumen> *fixed now
<sobero> hi codr
<codr> how my bluetoth gonna work?
<sobero> you code?
<K-Ryan> No he is codr
<sobero> @ dv how do you fixed it?
<K-Ryan> =)
<sobero> hey k-ryan ;)
<sobero> smileOn
<codr> my bluetooth is on laptop
<codr> but still not the light is not light
<dvheumen> sobero: all the files/directories that were mangled to 8.3 names contained a colon (':') and it turned out they could all be deleted without a problem, so I did :P
<codr> the wirelless and everything perfect
<codr> but bluetooth not.
<codr> any idea?
<sobero> hahaha
<sobero> oke,
<sobero> you solved it with DELE
<codr> ?
<sobero> 4char command
<codr> ex?
<sobero> you use rarp?
<sobero> ;)
<sobero> resolve arp ;)
<codr> nop
<dvheumen> yeah nice isn't it... they were backup directory that contained a time like .....12:23.... and the ':' was the problem. But those backups were only made for recovering in case some conversion went wrong and it didn't.
<codr> amyway im gonn fix it alone as always.
<sobero> yould be
<codr> :-/
<codr> K-Ryan: the nick in various, just i type it. But im code
<K-Ryan> Hold on, you're having bluetooth trouble?
<codr> might web develop one but good enough like perl sql wml xml
<codr> yes
<codr> i had
<K-Ryan> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dvheumen> but thanks again and I'm gone now, bye :D
<sno2> @dv back here
<raffytaffy> evening , i have big problem, i cant compile anything in kubuntu feisty, it tells me i cant make executable files
<raffytaffy> i installed build essentials
<sno2> fine that you fixed it
<sno2> so the backs where it,
<sno2> and pl don't scan me ;)
<codr> sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<codr> sudo: /etc/init.d/bluez-utils: command not found
<sno2> got a real nice monitor ;)
<codr> :-/
<codr> anyway thx cya!
<cleit0n> hi, how i install mplayer in Kubuntu dapper?
<salamon> you got it or should i continue?
<TeraDyne> cleit0n: "sudo aptitude install mplayer" in a Konsole window.
<TeraDyne> Wait.
<TeraDyne> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3967 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<TeraDyne> cleit0n: You'll also need to have the multiverse repositories enabled.
<cleit0n> TeraDyne: dont have it here
<TeraDyne> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<TeraDyne> cleit0n: that link will tell you how to activate the other repositories. Once you do, you can get mplayer.
<TeraDyne> !find mplayer dapper
<ubotu> Found: kmplayer-base, kmplayer-doc, kmplayer-konq-plugins, kmplayer, mozilla-mplayer (and 15 others)
<cleit0n> TeraDyne: yes, i do this.. but nothing
<hero> !search groupware
<ubotu> Found:
<hero> :(
<cleit0n> :/
<grul> How do you set the default font in gvim?
<tallia1> hello there
<tallia1> something really easy
<tallia1> how that rubbery material that enhance the heat transfer between processor and cooling system called?
<tallia1> i have an overheating problem in my gateway laptop and i want to replace it to see if it could improve its performances
<BluesKaj> insulation?
<tallia1> it's not insulation, it's the opposite
<tallia1> does not insulate
<BluesKaj> heatsink
<TeraDyne> cleit0n: That's odd. The Wiki says that it's in the multiverse repo, even in dapper.
<cleit0n> TeraDyne: here only kmplayer
<cleit0n> Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<tallia1> is that the "official" name?
<TeraDyne> !info kmplayer
<ubotu> kmplayer: media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 185 kB, installed size 604 kB
<Dragnslcr> tallia1- you mean thermal paste?
<Dragnslcr> Or sometimes called thermal grease
<tallia1> Dragnslcr: yes, here you are :)
<tallia1> Dragnslcr: listen.. where can I buy it?
<BluesKaj> rubbery material ? ...err greasy material
<cleit0n> !info dapper
<ubotu> Package dapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BluesKaj> electronics hobby stores tallia1
<Dragnslcr> tallia1- any decent computer parts place should have some
<tallia1> i would like to try a superperforming one.... otherwise i will have to send my laptop to gateway which will cost me 400$
<Dragnslcr> Online places like MWave and Newegg will have it too, but it may not be worth paying shipping on a $5 order
<BluesKaj> decent computer parts store heh ,,,there's an oxymoron
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> "Any" could be zero
<tallia1> Dragnslcr: since i am having an overheating problem (which cause random shutdown) do you have any other suggestion on what to do beside changing the paste?
<TeraDyne> This is odd. I'm sure mplayer is in dapper's multiverse repo... Not sure why you can't get it...
<Dragnslcr> tallia1- could be a dead case fan
<srnx2> apt-get install mplayer
<tallia1> Dragnslcr: what?
<Dragnslcr> I assume you aren't overclocking the CPU?
<tallia1> Dragnslcr: no, it's working standard
<Dragnslcr> What temperature is it running at?
<tallia1> but i don't have speedstep cause it's a desktop replacement
<tallia1> dunno how to check on windows
<srnx2> do not touch a foreign... sys ;) it comes back to you ;) remb
<srnx2> ;)
<srnx2> thx
<BluesKaj> tallia1, if you keep your laptop om a table , get a holder which raises it off the table surface to make a space between the laptop and the table surface for air circulation and cooling effect
<Dragnslcr> http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php
<Dragnslcr> Speedfan can display temperature sensors
<tallia1> BluesKaj: yes, that works, but i can't use my laptop anywhere
<Berto> Hi - I'm currently using 64-bit kubuntu with 32-bit browser and 32-bit flash.  Is there a doc on using 64-bit browser + 32-bit flash?
<tallia1> would blowing high pressure air inside the cooling system do any good? l
<tallia1> like cleaning the parts and so on
<tallia1> or maybe greasing the fan mechanical parts
<whippy> hi guys,
<whippy> i lost my connection ;) so i'm back ;)
<manowar> Hello...
<tallia1> Dragnslcr: uh?
<peder_> How can I install nvidia drivers? kubuntuguide says envy, but envy isn't in the repositories!
<manowar> ati proprietary driver worked on both outputs...I then tried out beryl, didn't work...due to the configs done I had to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reset my card
<manowar> then to reinstall ati proprietary, however, since then only my vga out works and not my dvi out...!!??
<hero> !phpgroupware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpgroupware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> :(
<Dragnslcr> peder_- you should be able to just enable the restricted repository and install the package
<Dragnslcr> peder_- most likely the nvidia-glx-new package
<peder_> Dragnslcr: restricted is enabled, but still no envy.
<manowar> dvi out=no signal input...vga=opengl working fine
<Dragnslcr> peder_- most likely the nvidia-glx-new package
<manowar> anyone have an idea on how to get the dvi out to work again?
<manowar> peder's back
<manowar> peder, did you get his answer?
<manowar> nvidia-glx-new package?
<peder_> Dragnslcr: I installed it, but it's obviously not enabled (no nvidia-screen when restarting X). When typing "nvidia-settings", I get an error. Will paste.
<peder_> It didn' work.
<Dragnslcr> I seem to remember that it tried changing xorg.conf in ways that it really shouldn't
<whippy> hey, peder_underscore
<whippy> ;)
<peder_> Here it is: http://pastebin.com/d5c570406
<whippy> ;)
<peder_> whippy: hi! (btw: this was default nick XD
<whippy> does this link keep refeeres?
<peder_> say what?
<Dragnslcr> peder_- what gives you those errors?
<whippy> nothing... ;)
<peder_> Dragnslcr: typing "nvidia-settings" in terminal. Nvidia-settings opens, but only with settings like "Enable tool-tips", "Show "Really quit"-dialogs?"
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I don't think I've ever even run that
<peder_> It was just something I came up with. I didn't have to run it in Ubuntu.
<peder_> So it's obviously not vital, but still - the errors.
<Dragnslcr> Did you restart X after installing the drivers?
<manowar> trying to get dvi to work on ati, I just run into wall after wall
<manowar> about to just buy an nvidia 6800gs card
<peder_> Dragnslcr: yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> manowar: go with at least a 7600 :)
<peder_> manowar: hehe, I've heard that the ATI linux drivers are horrible? Is that true?
<manowar> hmm...I have thought of buying the 7900gs
<manowar> yes, very true
<peder_> BTW: I've got 7900GTX.
<cleit0n> hi, please help me, i try install mplayer in dapper, but dont install here
<Daisuke_Ido> peder_: it's not that they're horrible, it's that they're so mind-bogglingly terrible that not even cthulhu would wish them on the world.
<Dragnslcr> peder_- check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look at the device section for the video card
<manowar> did you try --> sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<whippy> hey. pede?
<Dragnslcr> Make sure the driver is "nvidia" and not "nv"
<peder_> Daisuke_Ido: I'm not really sure what Cthulhu is, but I know I've played "Call of Cthulhu - dark corners of the earth" (didn't finish), and yes - I am foreign!
<sweettooth> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Dragnslcr> I've refused to buy an ATI card ever since Win2k
<Daisuke_Ido> !cthulhu
<peder_> Dragnslcr: Will do.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cthulhu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whippy> @ dragnisicr
<whippy> you now some security tools ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> aww...  ubotu should know about cthulhu!
<whippy> for ubuntu?
<whippy> not snort?
<Dragnslcr> whippy- I do?
<whippy> or is that the best one?
<whippy> or honeypots?
<Daisuke_Ido> peder_: cthulhu is an incredibly hideaous demon, a creation of hp lovecraft
<whippy> u' also like security stuff?
<manowar> cleit0n, have you tried $ sudo apt-get update   and then $ sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Daisuke_Ido> oooh...  that gives me an idea.  a lovecraftian ubuntu fork.  cthulhubuntu!
<peder_> Daisuke_Ido: KK :P So you've read his works, then?
<Daisuke_Ido> peder_: not many
<whippy> thanks, drag
<whippy> ;)
<whippy> 'cause i can't sleep of metalog ;)
<peder_> Dragnslcr: Driver: "nv"
<manowar> I don't believe nv supports 3d (opengl)
<peder_> change to "nvidia"?
<Daisuke_Ido> peder_: have you restarted x since installing nvidia-glx?
<Dragnslcr> peder_- make a backup copy of xorg.conf (always a very good idea), change that to nvidia, and restart X
<peder_> Daisuke_Ido: yes, many times.
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<Daisuke_Ido> peder_: read the shadow over innsmouth.  very good
<peder_> Dragnslcr: what's the full command for backup of xorg again? sudo cp?
<peder_> etc...
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<cleit0n> manowar: yes..
<whippy> .
<manowar> cleit0n: and still no install goodness?  does it give an error?
<cleit0n> manowar: apt-cache search find only kmplayer
<peder_> Dragnslcr: restarting X, brb.
<peder_> Dragnslcr: it worked, but now everything is really ugly (resolution etc).
<whippy> okay ;)
<cleit0n> manowar: paste the mirror please
<peder_> Gotta get the Hz up to 75 :/
<whippy> ;)
<manowar> cleit0n: it is in the multiverse repository...you may need to enable it in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<manowar> Daisuke_ldo: why 7600 or better?  the 6800gs is a 256bit with 32mbits of video bandwidth...not bad for $100
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, how do I rip CDs onto my computer with amarok?
<vbgunz> I just logged in as a new user... nothing is loading... how do I kill that users session?
<manowar> Daisuke_ldo: according to gpureview.com the 6800gs is much better than the 7600's
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, how do I rip CDs onto my computer with amarok?( I'm using gnome but running amaroK I decided to come here to see if there were more amaroK users here)
<manowar> lol, amaroK roKs
<d4rkmonkey> manowar... do you know how i could rip CDs using it? I prefer to do everything with one program
<manowar> d4rkmonkey: in amaroK select 'playlist' from the top, then select 'burn to cd'
<d4rkmonkey> that isn't ripping..
<d4rkmonkey> thats burning.
<TeraDyne> d4rkmonkey: I've never even heard of being able to rip CDs in Amarok. It's better to use a dedicated app like Sound Juicer or Grip for that, anyway.
<sylvisj> Ok, can someone tell me where KDE's display settings (desktop resolution), etc are stored?
<d4rkmonkey> TeraDyne, that sucks, I'd much rather use one program for all my music needs. if I can't find a way to make amarok rip CDs, I might have to go back to something like banshee
<manowar> ah missed the rip part, sorry
<TeraDyne> sylvisj: K Menu > System Settings > Monitor & Display
<TeraDyne> d4rkmonkey: It doesn't look like you can. I can't find anything in the handbook on it, anyway.
<d4rkmonkey> ok, thanks anyways TeraDyne
<sylvisj> TeraDyne: , well that's great, if KDE wasn't viewporting me to 640x480, so that I can't get to the KDE menu.
<manowar> sylvisj: you can also bring up konsole and type $ kcontrol
<sylvisj> thanks.
<tzanger> hmm, am I missing something?  I can select a few news feeds to show up in my kontact summary screen
<tzanger> akregator is there
<tzanger> I have eeds"in my left pane
<tzanger> but I cant select it for my summary
<manowar> tsylvisj: then go to peripherals and then monitor and display
<TeraDyne> sylvisj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327238 < That might help if you can't get it fixed that way.
<sylvisj> manowar: , I have no idea where it is in the K control panel
<sylvisj> TeraDyne: will attempt to view it, if I can get firefox up in that tiny space -.-
<TeraDyne> sylvisj: Nevermind, they've changed it somehow since the short time of that post. -_-;
<manowar> sylvisj: its under peripherals and then monitor and display
<sweettooth> anyone familiar with thunderbird in here? installed new mail icon to minimise it to tray, but not sure how to minimise it on startup using bash script
<rustalot> how to I make an .avi file into a burnable DVD? I looked in the k3b manual but
<rustalot> the Tools-> Encode video option wasn't there
<Biovore> rustalot: have to make the .avi into a mpeg2
<manowar> anyone got an idea why on my ati card dvi and vga worked...til I tried out beryl and had to reinstall my ati driver...now only vga out works?
<hero> manowar: #ubuntu-effects is better for beryl stuff
<manowar> hero: I never got beryl to work - is why I had to reinstall, sigh...ubuntu-effects? beryl based? or compiz?
<hero> both
<manowar> hero: ever since reinstalling I cannot get dvi out to work
<manowar> both? cool
<manowar> scary though, since I never got beryl to work with my ati card
<hero> well
<hero> they know more about that stuff there
<manowar> and last time I tried it only half my card works now
<hero> esp. since no one is saying anything about it here
<manowar> good point
<manowar> lol
<hero> sorry :D
<sweettooth> !kdocker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdocker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bronze> How do I set Opera as primary web browser (closed-source oh noes!)!
<zombielion> im needing some help with cinelerra
<sweettooth> bronze, press Alt-F2 and type kcontrol
<sweettooth> go to KDE Components -> Default Applications
<rustalot> How do I make a playable dvd ?
<intelikey> "i was never crazy, but hardly ever sane"
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rustalot> I have a movie file that I want to make into a dvd
<hero> rustalot: listen to ubotu
<Xbehave> do  beryl/compliz etc work with 2 seperate screens?
<rustalot> hero: ubotu isn't telling me what I need to know.
<rustalot> I have a video file that I want to /put/ onto a dvd.
<zombielion> use devede
<zombielion> rustalot
<zombielion> i havnt used it yet but it looks pretty simple
<nosrednaekim> Xbehave: yeah, it does, never done it though so i'm not sure if it works.
<hero> you can also use gnombaker, but that's not kde. it will still work, though
<intelikey> rustalot apt-cache search dvd | less
<nosrednaekim> k3b can't do it?
<hero> rustalot: http://dot.kde.org/1066083247/
<hero> it can
<hero> read the above link
<rustalot> hero: maybe it can, but I can't figure out how
<rustalot> the manual said there was a Tools>Encode, or something, but I couldn't find it in the menu
<jhutchins> rustalot: There's also tovid.
<intelikey> !info qdvdauthor
<ubotu> qdvdauthor: GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.2-0.0 (feisty), package size 3299 kB, installed size 6700 kB
<hero> rustalot: do you have the other packages it needs? they are listed on the link i pasted above.
<jhutchins> I don't think k3b does a very good job of formatting the DVD properly for a non-PC player.
<intelikey> i want a new/better "cdrecord" one a little more standardized and simplistic in it's usage.     or maybe just some good cli front end for it...
<intelikey> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: Dummy transition package for wodim. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<intelikey> hmmm that's a dummy package
<intelikey> !info cdrecord edgy
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 567 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<nosrednaekim> !wodim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wodim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !info wodim
<ubotu> wodim: command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 415 kB, installed size 840 kB
<intelikey> !info wodim dapper
<ubotu> Package wodim does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> that's what i'm saying...
<jhutchins> !info growisofs
<ubotu> Package growisofs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jhutchins> !find growisofs
<ubotu> File growisofs found in dvd+rw-tools
<intelikey> so feisty uses wodim in place of cdrecord ?
<jhutchins> !find tovid
<ubotu> Package/file tovid does not exist in feisty
<intelikey> !find find
<ubotu> Found: findutils, kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data, ocaml-findlib, xfce4-appfinder, findimagedupes (and 17 others)
<intelikey> !find bin/find
<ubotu> File bin/find found in findutils
<intelikey> handy.
<nosrednaekim> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<nosrednaekim> lol
<intelikey> every bot knows that....
<intelikey> :)
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Slyboots> Hello
<Minataku> Hi
<Minataku> Wait
<Minataku> I know why you're here
<Minataku> Graphics card problem
<Slyboots> you do?
<Slyboots> ...
<Minataku> MENTOK KNOWS ALL
<Slyboots> Thats freaky
<Minataku> Not really
<nosrednaekim> ME?
<mneptok> Minataku: pardon me?
<nosrednaekim> NM
<Slyboots> How did you know that? :)
<nosrednaekim> Slyboots: you have a problem that has been bugging you for hours and you come here to the experts
<Slyboots> Something like that :)
<nosrednaekim> and my super posers have told me you haven't search google yet.
<nosrednaekim> *powers
<Slyboots> Actuly.. yea I have but its not been much help realy
<Slyboots> Its offered a few solutions but none that seem to fit the bill for this problem
<nosrednaekim> lol.
* nosrednaekim kicks his superpowers
<Slyboots> 2/3 aint bad
<nosrednaekim> so whats the problem?
<Slyboots> Well, I was using a ATI card in this machine, but after problem after problem I moved to Nvidia, Tried compiling the nvidia driver module using the one provided on their site
<Slyboots> But now I get a message "sh /sbin/lrm-video : not found"
<Minataku> You're supposed to use that stupid "restricted driver manager" or something :P
<Slyboots> FATAL : error running install command for nvidia
<Minataku> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* intelikey watches the psycos do their thing,,, err excuse me psycycs  :)
<Slyboots> the nvidia-glx driver ? Tried that
<Slyboots> Same error
<Minataku> Actually I knew his problem because he was complaining about it on another network
<Minataku> I have a different nickname there, though :3
<Slyboots> Added nv and nvida-new to the dont-use-these-modules file (Sorry, I forget its name)
<Slyboots> Bah, Minataku is a fraud :P
<Minataku> lol
<Slyboots> Now, I've tried loading the machine up using the vesa driver to ensure the card is not banjaxed and it does work.. but since there is no accelration its painfully slow
<nosrednaekim> is it a 8800 series?
<Minataku> Yeah, xvesa is a bitch
<Minataku> Be glad it's not xvga
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> 640x480x8
<Slyboots> Geforce 4 MX 440
<Slyboots> Crap I know, but it was free ::)
<Minataku> Better than anything ATI
<Biovore> Geforce 4 MX 440 does have accelerated support..
<Minataku> Yeah, but the issue is that he can't even get the driver working
<rustalot> will gusty be using KDE 4?
<nosrednaekim> rustalot: not by default, no
<Minataku> Lotsa good an accelerated driver does when it doesn't work ;3
<Biovore> yeah.. he needs the legecy-nvidia driver
<Biovore> I there are 3 version flopping around..
<Slyboots> That ATI card was a *pain* Video was blue.. Biovore Thats what I downloaded, Legacy 94xx
<Slyboots> It compiles, but fails at the modprobe stage
<Biovore> 94xx it to new..
<nosrednaekim> no, you don't want the legacy.
<Slyboots> Biovore: thats the one the driver ordered me to use..
<Biovore> 74xx series of drivers
<nosrednaekim> you want the "in between" driver
<Slyboots> (This card is unsupported in this release, download the legacy 94xx)
<nosrednaekim> lemme go see what its called
<Minataku> You want a PDP-11/04 with up to 56K bytes of memory, WOW!
<Minataku> >.>
<Biovore> yay!!! PDP-11
<Minataku> Sorry, I've been reading a PDP handbook
<Minataku> lol
<Biovore> Its sad.. I have an assembly language book for one laying around here somewhere..
<Minataku> Biovore: bitsavers.org
<nosrednaekim> Slyboots: you need the 9631 driver
<Slyboots> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg1.run
* intelikey wishes his nvidia agp card was supported
<Biovore> what card is that?
<intelikey> riva128
<Biovore> yeah.. thats a bit old..
<Biovore> they did work at 1 time though..  Need to get older copy of X
<Biovore> 3.3.6 I think
<nosrednaekim> Slyboots: no, thats too old.
<Slyboots> Thats the last driver nvidia offer that supports my card
<nosrednaekim> hmm.
<mneptok> intelikey: 5200FX cards are cheap and plentiful
<Slyboots> Holy crap.. I fixed it o.O
<Minataku> Cool
<Slyboots> .. I think
<Slyboots> Oooh, no
<Slyboots> It just crashed my entire syste
<Slyboots> .. again
* Slyboots screams into his keyboard
<intelikey> mneptok but why would i want to spend even a dime on more hardware... i have hardware...
<Slyboots> X booted up fine, then it loaded myth.. and froze the machine
<mneptok> intelikey: so you still have that 8088?
<Biovore> 4040
<Minataku> I have a machine with an 8086
<Minataku> And one with an 8085
<intelikey> mneptok have a pair of 286's
<Biovore> 8085 is a copressor
<Minataku> No it's not
<nosrednaekim> Slyboots: get restricted-manager
<Minataku> It was an improved version of the 8080
<nosrednaekim> and use the driver that it recommends
<Slyboots> nosrednaekim: Moved onto a new issue
<Minataku> Biovore: You're thinking of the 8087
<Slyboots> Got the nvidia module working, but now the machine hardlocks
<Biovore> yeah.. thats it
<Biovore> yeah.. could have a messed up Graphics card..
<nosrednaekim> Slyboots: then it may not be actually working...
<Slyboots> Could be
<nosrednaekim> Slyboots: check the Xorg log.
<intelikey> actually the box i like the best is a p1mmx with 96m ram and two 1g hd's  does every thing i ask it to and surprisingly quick about it.
<nosrednaekim> and see if it says anything about kernel module not matching Xorg.
<Biovore> and the f00f bug :-P
<nosrednaekim> although that should outright crash X without freezing
<Minataku> There's a workaround for F0 0F
<Biovore> well the graphics card interface is direct to hardware.. so if it goes.. the box gets totaly hosed
<Minataku> It was in the errata
<Minataku> The Linux kernel even checks for this on boot
<Minataku> :3
<Biovore> yup.. linux has destection and work around..
<duanarchy> Can somebofu please help me get DRI working for my ati xpress 200 card?
<Slyboots> Once I get my machine to boot without loading X and killing everything dead, I'lll do that
<intelikey> Slyboots boot into single user mode
<Minataku> I booted up my Macintosh Classic
<intelikey> that's what its for
<Minataku> Mmmmm... MC68000
<Slyboots> Good idea
<Biovore> wasn't the first MC6800's 16 bit..
<draik> TeraDyne: I have the GoGear with me
<intelikey> MC68000 ?  MC6800 ???
<draik> HDD1630/17
* mneptok pats the Mac Quadra 605 under his desk running OpenBSD :)
<juhorner25> Hey, can somebody help me with updating my Open Arena game to 0.7?
<leileilol> http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=openarena try this
<draik> How do I get amarok to read an mp3 player?
<draik> amarok didn't do it automatically
<Slyboots> The last thing in kern.log is a message about agpgart : Putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode
<Slyboots> Log ends there
<Slyboots> Thats it
<Slyboots> Xorg.log was empty of anything remotly helpful
<juhorner25> Well I already have the game downloaded in Zip
<juhorner25> I extracted it to my home dir
<intelikey> Slyboots /var/log/ksymoops/?
<Minataku> MC6800 was 16bit
<juhorner25> I don't know how to move it to my /usr/games
<Minataku> MC68000 was 32bit internally, 24bit address bus
<nosrednaekim> cp -r <source> <destination>
<nosrednaekim> probably need a sudo in there.
<Minataku> So while it was a 32bit core, externally it was only 24bits wide
<nosrednaekim> as well
<Minataku> Similar to the 8088
<Minataku> Which was a 16bit core but 8bits wide externally
<Minataku> The 8088's deal was to allow easy use of 8bit hardware with the shiny new 16bit core (It was also cheaper)
<Minataku> Dunno what the 68000's deal was
* Slyboots peers..
<Slyboots> Nothing
<Slyboots> Perhaps the card is simply faulty
<kamui> any dual display users who own tablets?
<kamui> question on aspect ratio, or restricting my tablet to work only on one display
<nosrednaekim> Slyboots: doubt it
<nosrednaekim> Slyboots: oh them again... its old isn't it?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, it could be.
<Slyboots> Fairly, I got it from my flatmate
<Slyboots> I was using a ATI up untill now and the machine worked fine..
<Slyboots> Beyond the shitty ATI graphical bugs
<Slyboots> ... damnit those were annoying
<Biovore> kamui: now people use touchscreens on linux.. but dual head it means you will have to write a manual driver.. I don't think its supported...
<Slyboots> Installing the Geforce4 card realy screwed things up though
<draik> nosrednaekim: Was that for me? sudo cp -r <source> <destination>
<Biovore> (custom touchscreen drivers)
<nosrednaekim> no that was for juhorner25
<Slyboots> Ohh, I'll leave it for the night
<Slyboots> Im tired.. working tomorrow
<kamui> Biovore, that is terrible news :(
<Slyboots> Thanks for your help anyway :)
<kamui> biovore, there MUST be a way to restrict the working surface to one screen, I don't have my dual heads set up as one large desktop anymore, but two separate displays/desktops/etc
<kamui> even had to switch from gnome to kde inorder to get a better more seamless dual display support
<intelikey> clasic
<Biovore> we.. your problem isn't a gui problem but a Xorg/kernel problem..
<kamui> I don't think its kernel related, however you're probably right on the money with the xorg driver speculation
<Biovore> I don't think you can restrict it giving the default touchscreen driver..
<intelikey> if you say kernel the people in #kernel will dis.  if you say X the people in #xorg will dis...
<kamui> its just seems odd, since I can restrict a regular mouse to either screen (I have two mice, one for each display, I didn't like the cross over effect)
* Biovore agrees with intelikey
<Biovore> every point at someone else!!!
<K-Ryan> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kamui> well, Ill struggle with it some more
<intelikey> the buck stops here.  it's ubuntu's fault.
* intelikey wonders about the subtile irony in that...
<kamui> it was surprisingly harder than expected to get my Penwizard 12" tablet to work in tablet mode in ubuntu
<kamui> pensketch excuse me
<intelikey> still truth be known   it's a "propritary" issue.  if the hardware maker would open source then it would be a linux issue.
<Biovore> AMD has been talking about open sourcing the ATI driver..
<nosrednaekim> Biovore: talk talk talk.... I just wanna see it
<intelikey> yeah but talk is worth $0.00
<intelikey> or dito nosrednaekim
<noxx_> Anyone have any leads on good documentation for tweeking dual display monitor sections to prevent spaning accross both monitors?
<couto> oi
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<couto> ssh
<intelikey> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<intelikey> nope.
<intelikey> that's all backwards
<intelikey> maybe the  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead   will have something
<K-Ryan> Anyone here use a D-Link WNA-2330 notebook wireless card?
<intelikey> why am i always on heinlein.freenode.net ???
<noxx_> My current configuration is twinview. I have it working but I want to tweek it to prevent the maximized window from spanning both displays and setup a default monitor for windows to open in.
<draik> Where can I ask about amarok?
<draik> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<intelikey> draik there is an #amarok  and  #kde   as well
<intelikey> draik and when someone is here that knows/uses/likes amarok this would be a good places to ask
<draik> I have my friend's Philips GoGear HDD1630/17 and it's supposed to **allegedly** read as PTP in Amarok
<intelikey> <---<< clueless
<intelikey>  /_____________///
<intelikey>  \         \\\
<intelikey> spaces are to short.
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to delete files from my MP3 player (tried to do so in Amarok, Terminal, and File Browser), but it says it's a read-only file system.  I can still ADD files to it, but not delete them.  Anyone have any ideas what gives?
<cerda_> hey im trying to install ubunt but it wont load
<draik> TheCreationist: I'm trying to retrieve the audio from a Philips HDD1630/17 with Amarok.
<luciano> thebook is on the table
<jughead> hello #kubuntu!  I have a quick question.  How can I change the font color on my desktop icons?
<cerda_> idk, im havin trouble installing it
<marcelo_> hola gente, tengo un problema , si alguien me puede dar una mano les voy a agradecer.Quiero cambiar la pantalla de login o (kdm) , intale kdm theme y kde-kdm themes, el problema surge cuando quiero cambiar pantalla porque no me aparece el boton "modo administrador"
<cerda_> no se
<draik> marcelo_: !es
<AmyRose> Are there any good reasons not to use a lowlatency kernel?
<draik> !es | marcelo_
<ron_> if your a slow person
<ubotu> marcelo_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> AmyRose depends mainly on the desired end result
<marcelo_> gracias
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to delete files from my MP3 player (tried to do so in Amarok, Terminal, and File Browser), but it says it's a read-only file system.  I can still ADD files to it, but not delete them.  Anyone have any ideas what gives?
<ron_> chekc your permisions
<intelikey> TheCreationist what does mount say about it ?
<cerda_> can somone help
<cerda_> please
<wolferine> cerda_, thats not how you get answers
<AmyRose> cerda_: What's the problem?
<AmyRose> I just entered so I don't know
<cerda_> ok, well i try to install ubuntu and i get to the loading screen and freezes, somthimes i get to the ubuntu icon with the bar moving back and forth it just sits ther, i know the cds good cuz ived used it in other pc
<AmyRose> draik: Well, I'm trying to ask marcelo_ on #kubuntu-es, and getting no answer...
<intelikey> TheCreationist  mount | grep /media/        maybe ?     is it mounted 'ro' or 'rw' ?
<cerda_> AmyRose: Any idea?
<TheCreationist> intelikey: mounted as rw, uid=1000
<draik> AmyRose: Umm... ok
<intelikey> TheCreationist and your $UID is ?
<AmyRose> draik: nm, I just answered him
<AmyRose> :D
<TheCreationist> intelikey: 1000
<intelikey> TheCreationist ok what about permissions   ls -l /mountpoint/somefile
<intelikey> or ls -ld /mountpoint/
<AmyRose> cerda_: Uh, you did do a CD check, right?
<intelikey> or both
<AmyRose> ok then
<AmyRose> lol
<TheCreationist> intelikey: drwxr-xr-x 10 elyon root 4096 1969-12-31 19:00 /media/sansa/
<TheCreationist> intelikey: "elyon" is me :)
<TheCreationist> well, the username I have for login.
<intelikey> yeah i saw when you came in.    err   no it's not.  but i know what you mean.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> TheCreationist if you are not afraid it will cause an error...      touch /media/sansa/test ;rm -v /media/sansa/test
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I have no ideas what that does lol
<intelikey> makes a blank "test" file
<intelikey> and deletes it
<intelikey> we hope...
<intelikey> :)
<raylu> Usage: touch [OPTION] ... FILE...
<raylu> Update the access and modification times of each FILE to the current time.
<raylu> so basically...it opens and closes the file?
<intelikey> raylu that's kinda the idea.   if the file doesn't exist it will make it.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Okay, said it could not delete because there was no such file.
<intelikey> TheCreationist ok then it didn't make the file and you don't have write access
<TheCreationist> intelikey: But when I drag a file into a folder, it copies it fine.
<intelikey> at least not unrestricted write access
<intelikey> TheCreationist show me the output from the mount command
<cje> hi,
<intelikey> just that line
<TheCreationist> intelikey: /dev/sdb1 on /media/sansa type vfat (rw,uid=1000)
<intelikey> hmmm vfat  it should be full access
<raylu> so what is he actually having a problem with?
<TheCreationist> intelikey: It was in Edgy.  Only since installing Feisty did the problem start.
<TheCreationist> raylu: I can't mount my MP3 player with read/write access...
<draik> TheCreationist: Same here.
<raylu> your mp3 player acts as a usb device, right?
<TheCreationist> raylu: Basically, although every indication says that I DO have rw access.. but I get errors when trying to delete files from it.  That's the jist of it.
<raylu> and are you on the original feisty user account?
<draik> mtp-detect reads my Philips mp3 player, but that's about it
<TheCreationist> raylu: Acts as a standard flash drive.
<raylu> what do you get when trying to delete?
<TheCreationist> raylu: Yeah, I'm uid 1000
<TheCreationist> raylu: Says could not remove because it is a read-only filesystem.
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> tried sudo rm?
<intelikey> TheCreationist lets try this.   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sansa -o remount,rw,umask=000
<TheCreationist> raylu: Yeah, I've tried sudo.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Do I unmount it first?
<intelikey> no
<raylu> that's a remount command
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Hmm... seems to have worked.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I was able to rm -r one directory so far ;)
<dewitt> I have screen resolution problem,my computer was running 1024x600 now i booted up and now it is 640x480 i checked bios and it is set on nga/vga i am running a new monitor 19" wide screen acer.ps i am quite new at linux
<intelikey> should work in the file manager too
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Nope... didn't actually work.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I was able to remove the directory I recently copied to the drive.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: The ones that were already on here still can't be removed.
<raylu> dewitt: did the livecd run in 640x480?
<dewitt> no
<raylu> you could run the livecd
<raylu> and get the xconf at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dewitt> everything was running 1024x800 or 600
<raylu> and use that as your xorg.conf in your install
<TheCreationist> I think I'm just going to stick to Windows for updating the player for write now.  I'll ask more later, but I wanted to get this loaded so I can take off.
<intelikey> hmmm that makes me think it's not really a vfat fs   but some kind of emulated vfat  on a unix slice or something...    seeing that i don't have the hardware to play with i'll have to defer to anyone with a clue TheCreationist
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I appreciate the help as always.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I received a suggested from someone in #ubuntu to use windows to format it, then only update with Linux from now on.
<dewitt> brb
<raylu> er...you mean linux to format it?
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Not sure if that would help, but it would give me a valid vfat format, right?
<TheCreationist> raylu: I guess I could try that, but how am I supposed to format a read-only drive? ;)
<intelikey> TheCreationist might well work.   there is the possability that you might be able to format it from linux as well      idk.
<raylu> you h ave to unmount to format
<TheCreationist> raylu: How would I format it from Linux?  I don't know the commands for that.
<intelikey> TheCreationist i really should NOT guess/assume too much there...
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Well, the player is pretty useless to me right now as it is.  But I've successfully formatted it in Windows before without ill-effect.
<intelikey> TheCreationist mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1     would be a normal format command.    as root of course  and un mounted
<TheCreationist> So I'll probably just do that and see what I can do.
<TheCreationist> intelikey, raylu:  Thanks again for your help.  I'll give the Windows format a try... but I've got to take off for now.
<intelikey> TheCreationist ffr.  formatting really means making a file system    and mkfs.<some type>   is the linux standard.
<[_tharivol_] > hi everyone... how r u?
<AmyRose> [_tharivol_] : hi
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Okay, good to know.
<intelikey> TheCreationist and welcome.
<TheCreationist> Have a good night, guys.
<AmyRose> What is the generic kernel better than the lowlatency kernal at?
<[_tharivol_] > well, im tring to install kubuntu
<jhutchins> Anybody successfully doing 3D with a current ATI card?
<intelikey> AmyRose multi-tasking ???
<wolferine> jhutchins, try #ubuntu-effects
<AmyRose> jhutchins: I used to have ATI and had to wait for the open-source drivers to support it.
<AmyRose> The fglrx drivers are horrible for most cards
<[_tharivol_] > AmyRose: but something goes wrong with the driver VIA RHINE II
<Minataku> ATI cards just suck, I think
<jhutchins> I'm looking for people who can refute that Nvidia is the only card that can be used for pirated windows games in cedega.
<Minataku> Because the Windows drivers are terrible, too
<AmyRose> that would explain it :D
<Minataku> Which leads me to believe that the cards are just garbage
<[_tharivol_] > do u know where i could find some driver?
<jhutchins> Ok, this guy said they were fine in windows but worthless i liux.
<Minataku> The drivers are perfectly fine, it's just that the cards suck :D
<AmyRose> Minataku: I heard I could do more with that card on Linux once the open-source driver supported it than Windows users could.
<jhutchins> From what I've seen, it varies by card, but I dont game.
<Minataku> AmyRose: Heh, you can
<Minataku> Once the ATI cards are cracked, they're excellent
<AmyRose> Minataku: Yeah, true. But I'd rather buy Nvidia from now on because I want it to work right away
<Minataku> ATI probably stole all the tech
<jhutchins> Minataku: Do you do any 3D gaming?
<Minataku> jhutchins: No, but more and more emulators demand OpenGL
<jhutchins> Minataku: Actually, ATI was the firsst one who did TV on video cards.
<AmyRose> My current laptop has nvidia and I couldn't be happier with how nvidia's drivers work :D
<jhutchins> Ah, and open GL is only on Nvidia?
<Minataku> Why the hell Midway's "Gun Fight" (An arcade game from 1975) needs OpenGL con-f*cking-founds me
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> But OpenGL requires hardware accel
<Minataku> Otherwise it's total balls
<AmyRose> jhutchins: Intel GPUs also have very good support on Linux
<wolferine> agreed
<Minataku> Intel GPUs are well documented with open-source drivers
<wolferine> my old old old one works great in linux
<jhutchins> AmyRose: Yeah, I thought so.  Do they do the Windows 3D games well?
<Minataku> I have a Trident card
<AmyRose> jhutchins: If you want OpenGL, buy Intel or Nvidia :D
<AmyRose> Trident?
<Minataku> There's no support for it even from Trident :P
<AmyRose> wow
<Minataku> They claim Linux support
<Minataku> But there's none
<AmyRose> Even the Unichrome ones have drivers.
<Minataku> And the X11 driver is unaccelerated
<Minataku> I have a Trident CyberBLADE XPAi1
<Minataku> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)
<AmyRose> jhutchins: I don't know about Windows support, since I only use Linux (and have used it as my only OS for the past 3 years)
<jhutchins> Basically there's this guy on another channel who is responding to any question about 3D on any other card with "Buy Nvidia".
<Minataku> Connected via an unsupported AGP chipset
* intelikey has a trident in the p1 box
<wolferine> thats how I always do it too
<wolferine> lol
<Minataku> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1672 Northbridge [CyberALADDiN-P4] 
<AmyRose> jhutchins: There's a good reason for that. ;)
<draik> Does anyone here know how to get Amarok to read an MTP device?
<Minataku> Ah, it's the Northbridge that's unsupported by AGPGART
<SirFord> Has any been able to install KDE 4.0 alpha on feisty?
<jhutchins> Well, that's what I'm looking for, how true is it?
<AmyRose> jhutchins: I have to say I could not be any happier with my nvidia-based laptop, and I've heard that all nvidia cards work great on Linux)
<AmyRose> I've also had good success with Intel as well
<jhutchins> I've got to say we get plenty of folks here for whom nvidia doesn't work with either xorg or nvidia drivers.
<intelikey> AmyRose mine works great.   if you don't want acceleration    it's not supported...   nvidia riva128
<AmyRose> intelikey: Really? Dang
<AmyRose> I heard those were supported by the old legacy driver
<intelikey> nope
<AmyRose> dang
<intelikey> it does frame buffering pretty well tho,  and being a console user that's top notch for any grapthics i need.
<intelikey> so i'm not complaining
<AmyRose> are you using the nv driver?
* intelikey just wishes it was supported so he could show off the old agp 
<intelikey> AmyRose yeah when i use X
<SirFord> Has anyone tried Gutsy
<AmyRose> intelikey: Ah.
<[_tharivol_] > AmyRose: Hey my fellow... do u know where i find the card of VIA RHINE II to install it and could -finelly- conect to the internet?
<AmyRose> !ubuntu+1 | SirFord
<ubotu> SirFord: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Minataku> Such a terrible name
<CrunchyFerrett> Crikey. Why the heck does Konqeror always open as my default browser
<draik> How do I install a src.tgz and a tar.gz file?
<jhutchins> [_tharivol_] : I'm really sorry your question has gotten kinda snowed under here.  Have you searched google?
<AmyRose> CrunchyFerrett: Set your default browser to what you want to use in the System Settings or KDE Control Center
<jhutchins> !build | draik
<ubotu> draik: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> CrunchyFerrett update-alternatives
<[_tharivol_] > jhutchins: Yeah, ma friend
<CrunchyFerrett> hm? Oh, I can fix it. I'm just complaining.
<jhutchins> How does lspci list it?
<AmyRose> [_tharivol_] : Huh?
<command0-182> could someone tell me the command to edit my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jhutchins> [_tharivol_] : What is that, a wireless PCMCIA?
<intelikey> oh. sorry.  thought that was a question CrunchyFerrett
<Carnage\> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<[_tharivol_] > google/linux - ubunutuforums-br.com; http://kubuntuforums.net/
<command0-182> thnx
<AmyRose> CrunchyFerrett: Uh... What?!
<Carnage\> Or better kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jhutchins> CrunchyFerrett: Refreshing to see someone admit that.
<raylu> or better, sudo nano ^^
<CrunchyFerrett> rofl
<CrunchyFerrett> Im never happy unless I have something to b*tch about.
<jhutchins> CrunchyFerrett: Actually, there's an answer to that: You're running KDE.
<intelikey> raylu vi
<AmyRose> jhutchins: But you can make KDE use a different browser by default if you want to
<CrunchyFerrett> jhutchins: whats wrong with KDE?
<jhutchins> Me, I detest firefox (and all it's ancestors) and prefer konq.
<AmyRose> jhutchins: I am using Opera as my default browser for example
<[_tharivol_] > jhutchins: it is a wireless bord (connected to a route - this is fine), but i dont know if it is a PCMCIA
<AmyRose> jhutchins: AMEN!
<jhutchins> CrunchyFerrett: Nothing wrong with it, but konq is the kde browser, so... kinda makes sense.
* AmyRose hugs jhutchins
<raylu> what's the relationship between pico and nano?
<[_tharivol_] > jhutchins: let me see at the manual
<AmyRose> Finally someone who hates Firefox!
<jhutchins> AmyRose: Why, thank you.
<intelikey> jhutchins another ff hater  :)
* CrunchyFerrett wishes that IE7 would run on Linux
<raylu> lol?
<raylu> even if it was OSS, no one would port it
<duanarchy> Hello, I have my Xorg.conf set up properly, I think, and everything is looking fine, but when I run fgl_glxgears I geta '"XFree86-DRI" missing' error .. how can I get DRI working?
<jhutchins> Yeah, well, firefox still has bugs (in it's history module) that I reported back when it was called "Mosaic".
<AmyRose> CrunchyFerrett: ies4linux is working on it
<AmyRose> jhutchins: Firefox 3.0a6 was pretty impressive when I tried it though
<intelikey> raylu on ubuntu the relationship is a symlink from pico pointing to nano
<AmyRose> but I still find myself using Konqueror and Opera :)
<AmyRose> I know Opera's proprietary, but it's an incredible browser :)
<AmyRose> Konqueror has better CSS though :)
<CrunchyFerrett> ACtually, if Im being honest, I could care less what web browser Im using. HTML is nothing more than a porn delivery meduim for me.
<CrunchyFerrett> *cricket noises*
<jhutchins> CrunchyFerrett: More than we actually need to know.
<intelikey> or want too
<CrunchyFerrett> True, on both counts.
<CrunchyFerrett> But I'm in a sharing mood.
<raylu> how about LeavesLotsOfTracksBrowser 1.0?
<intelikey> me too
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> i'll share that ^
<raylu> stop stealing ubotu's shares :P
* CrunchyFerrett is chastised.
<AmyRose>  /me slaps CrunchyFerrett
<intelikey> /me chuckels at AmyRose for the prepended space
<jhutchins> [_tharivol_] : I'm not finding any evidece that that card works under linux.  I presume you've checked out the madwifi and ndiswrappper websites and forums?
<AmyRose> lol
* AmyRose slaps CrunchyFerrett
<intelikey> :)
<CrunchyFerrett> ow
<jhutchins> !lart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> Bah.
<AmyRose> jhutchins: larting doesn't work here
<AmyRose> :(
<jhutchins> Gonna have to figure out that macro.
<AmyRose> /me is going to use Ctrl-Enter to force it to send this command as text
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> /me
<raylu> o.0.o.0
<jhutchins> /////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<raylu> and here i am trying to remember the command to /quote for say
<intelikey> /say /me too
<Minataku> Right-to-Left Override! Hooray for Unicode control characters! D:
<jhutchins> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<Hobbsee> you wont have permissions for say
<Minataku> Oh, BTW
<Minataku> Ctrl+O
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %jhutchins!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [+z]  by Hobbsee
<AmyRose> Now we're in trouble
<CrunchyFerrett> +z?
<Tm_T> (:
<raylu> wtf?
<CrunchyFerrett> Not familiar with that flag
<raylu> what mode is that?
<Hobbsee> CrunchyFerrett: means that +o'd people can watch quieted people
<Minataku> Who knows
<raylu> konv doesn't even recognize it :P
<Minataku> This IRCd is retarded
<raylu> quieted = ?
<CrunchyFerrett> muted
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %jhutchins!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<raylu> er, i meant what flag is that?
<Minataku> And what do you mean "watch them"?
<raylu> see their text
<raylu> i can "watch" you right now
<jhutchins> Hobbsee: Thank you sir, I shall behave.  In fact, I think it's bedtime.
<Minataku> Ah
<jhutchins> g'night all/
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> jhutchins: good night (:
<Minataku> Heh
<Hobbsee> @lart jhutchins for going to bed
<intelikey> jhutchins gooday
<Minataku> This IRCd is confounding X3
<raylu> CrunchyFerrett, what flag is muted?
<Hobbsee> %whoami
<ubotu> Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<draik> jhutchins: This is the error I got when compiling: http://pastebin.ca/615444
<Hobbsee> oh, larts are disabled in here, that's right
<Minataku> I mean, I'm a former IRC Operator and this IRCd _still_ confuses me
<AmyRose> Some IRC servers use +z to block people who aren't using SSL, apparently
* Minataku nods
<AmyRose> according to this: http://www.alien.net.au/irc/chanmodes.html
<Minataku> This IRCd is ass-backwards, though
<Hobbsee> draik: you'll need some form of sqlite installed.  probably sqlite*-dev
<CrunchyFerrett> !electricsheep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about electricsheep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Yeah, "hyperion", which is some bastardized mixture of who knows what X3
<AmyRose> Minataku: Yeah, I think it's strange that you have to edit the access levels just to auto-op or auto-voice people here
<jhutchins> draik: It's late and the bourbon is good, but I suspect whatever-it-is wants the mysql headers/source installed.  See if installing mysql-devel helps.
<Minataku> Actually, that's in the services
<Minataku> Not the IRCd
<AmyRose> oh, well it's still messed up :P
<Minataku> But the services are typically tied tightly to the IRCd
<AmyRose> ah
<Minataku> So I'm sure the services are equally as screwed up
<Minataku> lol
<AmyRose> I went on EFnet once and left pretty quickly though
<intelikey> Minataku you are starting to talk like a teenager again
<AmyRose> they tell people to stop whining about stolen nicknames, yet they refuse to have a NickServ
<AmyRose> or even ChanServ
<Minataku> Heh, yeah EFNet is just bad
<Minataku> Like I said, I'm a former IRC Operator, all this stuff is second nature to me
<CrunchyFerrett> !offtopic | CrunchYFerrett
<intelikey> yeah they don't run bots but allow you to run all the bots you want
<Minataku> But Freenode confuses me and EFNet is just wrong
<AmyRose> lol
<Tm_T> Minataku: IRCnet is only "right" (;
<Minataku> Freenode takes commonly used modes and shuffles them all around
<AmyRose> Well, I'd rather be here than on EFnet where the IRC opers are grouchy because they didn't implement it right :P
<AmyRose> so they blame the users
<CrunchyFerrett> Minataku: Sounds like a Linux friendly environment then.
<draik> jhutchins: Would you recommend sqlite or sqlite3? Or does it even matter?
<intelikey> draik i think he went to bed.
<draik> :(
<jhutchins> draik: sqlite is what it appears to be looking for.
<Minataku> CrunchyFerrett: Think of Freenode's IRCd like the Windows of them all
<Minataku> They take everything that's known and established... and ignore every last bit of it
<intelikey> and i think i am about to...   later k oo boo naughts  :)
<Biovore> freenode runs hyperion-1.0.2b
<CrunchyFerrett> Minataku: Frak. I can't argue with that.
<Biovore> ircd
<Minataku> Biovore: Yes, I can use /raw version too
<AmyRose> Minataku: It seems that EFnet opers just blames the users for things that could be fixed by implementing ChanServ and NickServ
<draik> jhutchins: I installed both and still got the same thing
<draik> Same errors
<Minataku> AmyRose: Of course
<raghu> how do i get xp onto a sata drive
<AmyRose> I don't know why they do that
<raghu> using a laptop
<Minataku> It all goes back to their patently stupid policy of "no ownership"
<intelikey> oooops
<intelikey>  /________///
<intelikey>  \~~~~~~~~\\\
<AmyRose> raghu: This is a Linux support channel, not Windows.
<Minataku> Really, though, it IS the users' fault
<Minataku> Why the hell they're still using EFNet is beyond anyone's understanding ;3
<raghu> yeah but i need to get it on there so i can dual boot
<AmyRose> Minataku: Yeah, which is why I avoid it... I'm mostly only on FreeNode and EsperNet
<raghu> and i have sata and the cd dosent seem to recognise sata
<Minataku> I'm on Freenode and Rizon
<Minataku> And one other that I'm not gonna say
<Minataku> lol
<AmyRose> Minataku: Didn't say you had to
<Minataku> I know
<AmyRose> :)
<AmyRose> Minataku: From what I've read though, EFnet had its high point in the 90's or something
<AmyRose> I remember when all the IRC chats were #something on EFnet
<Minataku> Yeah, long, long ago in a galaxy far, far away
<AmyRose> lol
<level1> I'm trying to chroot to /media/portcompy (my usb drive) so I can manage a debian install there, but it keeps complaining about "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<Minataku> AmyRose: Sonic the Hedgehog fan?
<AmyRose> I'd take Freenode's craziness over EFnet's insanity
<Minataku> Or real name that's an interesting coincidence?
<raylu> can someone recommend an ftp applilcation?
<level1> I am root and the permissions are -rwxr-xr-x
<AmyRose> Minataku: I'm a fan of the Sonic character :)
<AmyRose> Minataku: /whoising me will tell you what my real first name is
<raylu> o.0
<CrunchyFerrett> Bob?
<raylu> wtfoozle?
<raylu> no, worse.
<Minataku> AmyRose: Ah ^^
<level1> lol
<AmyRose> raylu: kbearftp, Konqueror, gftp
<CrunchyFerrett> level1: This is probably a stupid suggestion, considering you're root.. but have you tried using sudo?
<raylu> o.0? bear = ?
<level1> CrunchyFerrett: well, actually, I tried sudo first, then root... let me try sudo+root
<level1> CrunchyFerrett: no
<raylu> sudo+root? wtf?
<Minataku> Now I've got a song from Sonic Adventure in my head
<Minataku> The one in that inner room in the Egg Carrier
<CrunchyFerrett> level1: I dont suppose you have funky user perimissions on the USB drive?
<Minataku> There's a minigame for Amy in there
<level1> Is there a trick to chrooting?  I should just need root access and a working /bin/bash right?
<CrunchyFerrett> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Minataku> You have to smack the Sonic heads with her PikoPiko Hammer and beat Robotnik's score ;3
<AmyRose> Minataku: hahaha... my gf calls me Amy because I am like her, especially when it comes to temper :P
<wolferine> i wish I could figure out chroot
<Minataku> Heehee
<level1> CrunchyFerrett: what would be funky?  the file /media/portcompy/bin/bash has root permissions
<raylu> ...and your gf's name is Amy?
<AmyRose> raylu: no, it's Jenni
<raylu> then...
<level1> I swear I had this working just a couple days ago on the same drive
<jhutchins> On the internet, nobody knows you're a dog.
<CrunchyFerrett> *blink*.. Doh, I slipped into NTFS permissions mode there. SOrry
<level1> CrunchyFerrett: NTFS has permissions?  "This file might be a virus, this file isn't a virus" like that?
<dcantomo> hi
<AmyRose> jhutchins: No, I'm a cat: http://tn1-4.deviantart.com/fs18/150/f/2007/188/8/4/Happy_21st_Birthday_by_Wh1sp3rZ.png
<AmyRose> oops
<AmyRose> jhutchins: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/59292347/
<level1> we have you deviant art account, now we know everything about you amy
<CrunchyFerrett> level1: No, it has specific read/write/list permissions based on the user attemping to access the object. Not really relevant here, it was a brainfart
<jhutchins> Me, I ain't tellin.
<AmyRose> level1: That's my friend's account :P
<jhutchins> And I really, really am going to bed.
<wolferine> nite j
<raghu> whycome firefox always crashes in youtube
<raghu> when beryl is runnin
<AmyRose> raghu: Because firefox sucks?
<wolferine> i think the ubuntu guide covers that
<CrunchyFerrett> Its not firefox. Its god smiting you for visiting youtube
<raghu> k so what did u use
<raghu> do u use
<AmyRose> !u | raghu
<ubotu> raghu: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<CrunchyFerrett> Bah. Ok I am obvisoulsy not helping here today. I think I shall take my leave before I am tossed out on my ear.\
<raghu> so what is a good browser
<raghu> that does not crash as much as firefox
<level1> raghu: I use konqueror exclusively... its pretty nice
<CrunchyFerrett> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<AmyRose> raghu: I like Konqueror and Opera
<level1> raghu: sometimes it renders pages a little weird, but I've only had one site that was actually unusable
<level1> CrunchyFerrett: I've been watching all the stuff on kde4, I'm real excited
<AmyRose> raghu: The best thing about Konqueror and Opera is that they both have built-in adblockers :D
<raghu> and i have a problem with embeded divx videos
<CrunchyFerrett> level1: I made my first linux install / usage attempt about 2 weeks ago. I still dont know what KDE stands for.
<raghu> i installed mplayer but id dosent seem to have worked
<AmyRose> raghu: Konqueror is the only browser I could get embedded video to work in
<level1> CrunchyFerrett: K Desktop Environment
<level1> CrunchyFerrett: the "K" used to stand for "Kool", but now its just "K"
<CrunchyFerrett> raghu: I had this same issue. You need to install the mplayer plugin for Firefox
<AmyRose> My Linux class textbooks said it stood for Kommon
<level1> never heard that before
<AmyRose> me neither
<AmyRose> though there are people who want CDE to be open-sourced
<CrunchyFerrett> wait... CDE?
<raghu> i have done so
<Minataku> I _love_ CDE
<Minataku> Motif is so awesome looking
<Minataku> I love the 80s retro Unix look :D
<AmyRose> Minataku: You do know you can set both Qt and GTK to look like Motif, right?
<Minataku> Yeah, but I use Fluxbox
<Minataku> I'm actually a Gentoo user
<AmyRose> Fluxbox?
<Minataku> I won't touch *buntu
<CrunchyFerrett> Wait.. you're telling me there are spiffier GUI's out there than KDE?
<Minataku> Way too simplified for my taste
<AmyRose> Minataku: Then what are you doing here?
<AmyRose> lol
<Minataku> Helping people with non-distro-specific issues
<Minataku> :3
<Minataku> On a side note, you know what amazes me?
<Minataku> That a system with THIS:
<AmyRose> what?
<Minataku>  11:  344758492    XT-PIC-XT        yenta, yenta, ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, ohci_hcd:usb3, ALI 5451, pcmcia0.0, ohci_hcd:usb4, ohci_hcd:usb5, ehci_hcd:usb6
<Minataku> Works just fine
<CrunchyFerrett> Hang on a minute. I just did a quick google on Beryl. It looks spiffy.
<level1> my computer was suspending improperly... it worked perfectly before
<AmyRose> CrunchyFerrett: It's beta software, so don't expect it to be stable.
<Minataku> 10 devices are assigned to IRQ11
<wolferine> CrunchyFerrett, it is
<CrunchyFerrett> Hm. Hang on here.
<level1> CrunchyFerrett: you want compiz-fusion, thats really nice
<AmyRose> Minataku: Interesting
<CrunchyFerrett> Is KDE just the same thing for Linux as Explorer is for Windows?
<AmyRose> CrunchyFerrett: Not really
<Minataku> Nah, that's Konqueror
<Minataku> The catch-all crapcenter of KDE :P
<AmyRose> CrunchyFerrett: It's a set of libraries and desktop applications pretty much
<Minataku> It's role is so much like explorer.exe that it's distressing
<CrunchyFerrett> Is there a faq somewhere with a general overview of X11 / KDS / Beryl / compfiz etc, and how they differ from each otgher?
<AmyRose> Minataku: What browser are you using then?
<Minataku> Firefox
<Minataku> 2.0.0.4
<AmyRose> Yuck.
<level1> actually, my trouble suspending started when I got compiz-fusion installed... even though I'm no longer running compiz-fusion or XGL, it still doesn't suspend
<raghu> Amyrose do you use Opra
<AmyRose> yup
<AmyRose> I love it :)
<level1> specifically, what its doing is going into suspend, and shutting down all the usb devices, but the processor is still running and the little light for the bluetooth card is lit, but I cant bring it back out of suspend
<level1> I have to hard reboot
<raghu> how is the embeded videos
<AmyRose> raghu: I can only get them working in Konqueror so far
<raghu> hmm
<CrunchyFerrett> you mean embedded divx?
<raghu> yeah
<raghu> i cant seem to even get it to work in Konqueror
<CrunchyFerrett> I had to recompile the source for both mplayer and mplayer plugin before I coudl get embedded divx
<raghu> i have the plugins install i apt'd them
<raghu> i have noo idea how to do that
<CrunchyFerrett> the depo versions dont work out of the box.
<CrunchyFerrett> At least they didnt for me
<AmyRose> mplayer has become quite sucky lately
<AmyRose> Xine's better
<Minataku> Can't stand Opera... closed source options are not options (to me, anyway, though they shouldn't be to any) when open source options exist
<CrunchyFerrett> I thought mplayer was just a frontend for Xine
<Minataku> Especially superior ones
<AmyRose> Minataku: I don't think Firefox is better than Opera
<AmyRose> CrunchyFerrett, raghu: If you use the Kaffeine plug-in in Konqueror, and install the xine-ffmpeg package, you can watch most things without the w32codecs
<AmyRose> Minataku: Sorry, you're going to need more to convince me that Opera sucks. :P
<Minataku> Extensions.
<Minataku> I win.
* Minataku celebrates.
<AmyRose> Minataku: Yeah, I have to load up 15 extensions just to get what Opera and Konqueror include standard. :P
<yan> hello
<yan> test
<CrunchyFerrett> test complete
<yan> can i ask a question?
<yan> plzz help me
<CrunchyFerrett> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yan> !question
<CrunchyFerrett> yan: You dont need permission. Just ask.
<level1> AmyRose: yes, you can load up those 15 extensions, the about 15 more that give features that opera and konqueror don't have... if your just going to stick with the defaults, why do you use linux?
<yan> how to connect the another server ?
<CrunchyFerrett> yan: To another IRC server?
<level1> yan: could you describe in more detail?
<yan> i want to enter glass server...so how to type the command?
<dewitt> Re-installed screen resolution fine now. ty
<CrunchyFerrett> yan: What is "glass server" ?
<level1> how is this possible?  why possible permissions could chroot want? I have drwxrwxrwx!!
<level1> thats all of them
<level1> all of them!
<dfgsdfg> hi
<dfgsdfg> for christ sake isn't there a GUI configuration for PPPoE?
<dfgsdfg> this is rediculous
<CrunchyFerrett> level1: Pastebin your terminal window
<dfgsdfg> why Gnome has it and not KDE?
<level1> dfgsdfg: you can use gnomes config, right?
<dfgsdfg> level1, that's not the point
<dfgsdfg> level1,I can change to Gnome as well
<level1> dfgsdfg: well, one configuration utility is hardly a reason to move to gnome
<level1> dfgsdfg: does knetworkmanager let you do it?
<AmyRose> level1: Did the disk get mounted with the noexec option?
<level1> AmyRose: aw damn it, that it
<AmyRose> I just thought of that
<level1> man, I had that problem a week ago, I completely forgot
<CrunchyFerrett> !noexec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noexec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> level1: Sorry I couldn't think of it sooner
<level1> man, a base debian install doesn't even include less
<level1> it would be funny if it didn't include apt-get
<AmyRose> level1: I thought it did include less
<level1> AmyRose: well, this is what you get with debootstrap, its pretty utilitarian
<AmyRose> Ah. When I installed Debian, I got the less utility with it
<Biovore> its great for development though..
<level1> man, this is weird
<level1> I'm running debian under qemu, and some of the instructions are giving me garbage for output... let me post an image
<level1> whats a good site for image hosting ala pastebin? are there any that are opensourcey?
<kamui> anyone using older ATI technology over dual displays?  I read that it MIGHT only be possible to set up the ATI to clone or stretch the desktop only, not two separate X displays, anyone confirm or counter this?
<level1> http://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2hl5.png
<Lynoure> level1: it does include 'more', I bet
<kamui> radeon 7000
<level1> kamui: all I know is there newer ati stuff sucks
<level1> Lynoure: isn't less better than more?  thats my opinion
<Lynoure> level1: yes, but base install is supposed to be minimal, not better
<Lynoure> level1: people can choose for themselves how much space they want to use for better, and sometimes space is truly that critical.
<level1> okay
<level1> I guess I should be thankful, because I'm installing on limited space
<Lynoure> level1: hmm, and it's not that your installation language was English but system language you chose something more exotic with different character set?
<AmyRose> level1: Is it working now?
<level1> AmyRose: you mean chroot?  yeah
<AmyRose> good :)
<level1> Lynoure: well, I'm trying to get it to use dvorak, but it doesn't seem to understand that
<level1> dvorak should be english though, idk why it would cause this
<Lynoure> level1: that's just a keyboard layout, should not cause anything weird on your screen...
<level1> Lynoure: I have a suspecian that there is an important package that debootstrap isnt installed
<raghu_> !piratebay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piratebay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raghu_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Lynoure> level1: the real Debian support channel could be more helpful
<level1> Lynoure: they aren't answering me
<AmyRose> !bot | raghu_
<ubotu> raghu_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<raghu_> is there peer guardian in linux
<AmyRose> !botabuse | raghu_
<ubotu> raghu_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<raghu_> !peer guardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peer guardian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> raghu_: is that name of the Linux software or a category?
<AmyRose> !piracy | raghu_
<ubotu> raghu_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Lynoure> AmyRose: It's some software than can only used for illegal uses?
<raghu_> no
<raghu_> ip blocker i think
<raghu_> i used to use it in windows
<raghu_> always used to run
<raghu_> np
<raghu_> probably just wine it
<AmyRose> Lynoure: raghu_ tried querying the bot with "piratebay"
<Lynoure> raghu_: you can block ips with most bittorrent clients, I think
<Lynoure> raghu_: and if that is not enough, you can use a firewall to block the rest.
<Lynoure> or at least ktorrent can do that
<DavidLeeRoth> Hey guys, I am having an SSH problem.  When I try to connect to my machine, it says "no kex alg".  Any ideas?
<raghu_> i use Ktorrent but what ip do i block
<raylu> DavidLeeRoth, from what machine?
<DavidLeeRoth> my pc
<DavidLeeRoth> I am trying to ssh myself, to test the connection
<DavidLeeRoth> because I will be needing to do it from far distances later this week
<captainalan> Hi all
<nixlover> hey
<DavidLeeRoth> raylu: can you help?
<kamui> why did raghu_ get the !piracy explanation
<Daisuke_Ido> kamui: what else is peerguardian used for?
<level1> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<kamui> Daisuke_Ido, I have no idea what peer guardian is
<kamui> thats why I was asking
<Daisuke_Ido> kamui: for the most part it's used to block known IPs from media companies and anti-p2p
<kamui> well, thats not really why I was asking, I just didn't know what he said that was so bad, unless this peer guardian software is only used for piracy in some way
<kamui> aah, I see
<Daisuke_Ido> DavidLeeRoth: we meet again.
<Daisuke_Ido> for the first time for the last time
* DavidLeeRoth slaps Daisuke_Ido with his glove
<Daisuke_Ido> i see your schwartz is as big as mine
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, as far as the ssh issue
<Daisuke_Ido> give me your root password and i'll, um, "test" it for you >_>
<Daisuke_Ido> seriously, if there's another pc in your house, test from there with a local ip
<DavidLeeRoth> still doesn't work.
<DavidLeeRoth> it's GAY AS HELL
<raylu> please explain
<raylu> "doesn't work"
<raylu> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DavidLeeRoth> ssh davidleeroth@127.0.0.1
<DavidLeeRoth> no kex alg
<raylu> "doesn't work" only tells us that it doesn't work and nothing about which of the ways you have gotten it to not wokr
<DavidLeeRoth> there ^^
<raylu> could you output the error of "ssh localhost"?
<raylu> *paste
<nixlover> anyone know anything about joomla in here
<raylu> !joomla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joomla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> word for word :P
<DavidLeeRoth> raylu: ssh localhost
<DavidLeeRoth> no kex alg
<raylu> !find joomla
<raylu> DavidLeeRoth, i don't believe that's a copy/pasted error =\
<ubotu> Package/file joomla does not exist in feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> using a straight uncustomized openssh-server install, it seems to connect alright
<DavidLeeRoth> IT IS.
<nixlover> sign.. no one is chatting in joomla
<nixlover> been waiting for a while
<DavidLeeRoth> word. for. word.
<raylu> what the hell?
<Daisuke_Ido> DavidLeeRoth: openssh or is there another ssh server package you're using?
<DavidLeeRoth> ssh -V
<DavidLeeRoth> OpenSSH_4.5p1, OpenSSL 0.9.7l 28 Sep 2006
<Daisuke_Ido> newer openssh, older openssl, odd :\
<teejay-nz> hi all
<raylu> that's the client, DavidLeeRoth, but i don't remember the server command
<Daisuke_Ido> same thing
<raylu> oh, ssh -D \=
<DavidLeeRoth> ssh: option requires an argument -- D
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<zedQ> how do I batch rename files, ordering the files by modification date
<raylu> o.0
<Daisuke_Ido> DavidLeeRoth: you're using ku/ubuntu, right?
<raylu> is this possible in bash?
<DavidLeeRoth> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> raylu: i can say with 100% certainty that he *is* copy/pasting the error.
<DavidLeeRoth> but I also have the SAME problem on mac
<DavidLeeRoth> I have no idea what this is. lol
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, this is definitely off
<raylu> eh? how so, Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> $ ssh 74.229.198.249
<Daisuke_Ido> no kex alg
* raylu blinks
<DavidLeeRoth> Daisuke_Ido: :(
<Daisuke_Ido> DavidLeeRoth: i apologize, i wanted to make sure it was a global issue :(
<DavidLeeRoth> I don't get it.
<captainalan> Hi everyone again
<raylu> o.0
<raylu>  k->name = match_list(client, server, NULL);
<raylu>  if (k->name == NULL)
<raylu>   fatal("no kex alg");
<Daisuke_Ido> notice no username, no actual attempted connection
<raylu> no username means default to local user
<DavidLeeRoth> any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> which means there would be no way for me to get in :P
<Daisuke_Ido> DavidLeeRoth: http://www-d0.fnal.gov/software/cmgt/reg-d0cvs.html
<raylu> DavidLeeRoth, http://www-d0.fnal.gov/software/cmgt/reg-d0cvs.html
<raylu> o.0
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa.
<raylu> lol!
<Daisuke_Ido> there's some info there
<DavidLeeRoth> ok lol, this means nothing to me
<raylu> ctrl+f
<DavidLeeRoth> yep.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm thinking host localhost or host 127.0.0.1
<raylu> did you find the no kex alg?
<DavidLeeRoth> yes
<DavidLeeRoth>       host cdcvs*.fnal.gov
<DavidLeeRoth> what should I make that line on my sys?
<Daisuke_Ido> see my last line :P
<DavidLeeRoth> lol
<DavidLeeRoth> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> it makes sense, i think, but no promises
<raylu> wait...in that case
<raylu> you might as well just try to force v1
<Daisuke_Ido> true
<Daisuke_Ido> worth trying out at least
<DavidLeeRoth> alright, now we're getting somewhere
<DavidLeeRoth> ssh localhost
<DavidLeeRoth> Protocol major versions differ: 1 vs. 2
<raylu> how do i trace a symlink?
<raylu> davi
<raylu> DavidLeeRoth, try taking out the last line about v1
<DavidLeeRoth> k
<DavidLeeRoth> ssh localhost
<DavidLeeRoth> no kex alg
<DavidLeeRoth> back to square 1
<raylu> T.T
<raylu> reinstall ssh?
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install openssh-server :D
<ksivaji> hi
<evilmm> hi
<adenicio> anyone there?
<evilmm> kinda
<kristjan_> how do I see such things in linux like my ram Hz or my harddrive rounds per minute?
<adenicio> how to install files: deb,rpm, tar.gz,on kubuntu?
<adenicio> Daisuke_ido:how to install files: deb,rpm, tar.gz,on kubuntu?
<ksivaji> adenicio "sudo dpkg -i  .deb" for deb file
<ksivaji> arun hi
<arun> hello
<adenicio> ksivaji:u know a lot about kubuntu?
<arun> anyone use beryl with nvidia?
<ksivaji> adenicio no
<arun> adenicio: what do you need?
<ksivaji> arun #beryl
<arun> ksivaji: i just wanted to talk to people actually using beryl with kubuntu :)
<ksivaji> arun sorry i dont know anything about beryl or nvidia
<phoenixz> Where in kubuntu do I make changes to the PATH variable so that each time I log in its correct??
<ksivaji> adenicio why did you ask me such question ?
<adenicio> ksivaji:i try to install the deb file but there sayin theres bo such file.do i have to rite where is the file?
<phoenixz> arun, I have nvidia / beryl.. its great!
<arun> phoenixz: did you have any trouble during installation?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, you have to tell it where the file is, it isn't psychic
<phoenixz> let me guess, you want to use nvidia propritary drivers, and you get X problems?
<ksivaji> adenicio do right click on that file (.deb) you will get install option
<phoenixz> Daisuke_Ido, I just tried to install skype with apt-get install skype-1.4.0.74.deb, and it gives me "E: Couldn't find package skype-1.4.0.74.deb".. Any idea why?
<arun> phoenixz: i haven't installed it yet, just wanted to be aware of potential problems before installing
<phoenixz> ksivaji, should apt-get install not do the same?
<phoenixz> arun: well, its really not difficult and it works good but there is a bug you have to be VERY carefull with
<adenicio> Daisuke_Ido:in which part i have to put where is the file? sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<arun> phoenixz: what bug is that?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to bed.
<Daisuke_Ido> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<phoenixz> arun, you have to install the drivers with restricted-manager (which you can install using adept manager), and do NOT just install NVidia binary drivers with adept manager! it will install a file which you need to un-install, but uninstallation leaves one little crappy file behind (in /usr/lib/registeredn
<ksivaji> adenicio give the path of the file  /fiename
<arun> phoenixz: I think I have the proprietary drivers installed for nvidia
<phoenixz> arun, correction: (in /usr/lib/registered/nvidia IIRC), which, if you dont remove it, causes that you can no longer install the correct drievr
<phoenixz> arun,  you may (or not) have to uninstall it and reinstall the driver with restricted-manager.. if you don't, it wont work
<arun> what won't work? beryl?
<phoenixz> look on google for "ubuntu nvidia restricted-manager", it should give you plenty info
<phoenixz> arun, 3D acceleration wont work, so beryl wont work either
<arun> alright, will look. thanks :) it just seems a little absurd that i have to re-install the driver
<phoenixz> arun, Well, the graphic drivers under linux are always a bit of a problem child but well, it works, and it kicks bloody ass! :)
<arun> phoenixz: if i just install beryl without going through the restricted manager,will it screw up my system
<adenicio> phoenixz:on ubuntu deb's does install by double clik.but for kubuntu what type of file it does use to install stuff,with rpm's it just does enter the file same with deb's
<phoenixz> adaptr, it worked already, thanks..  j
<phoenixz> Where can I modify the PATH variable in kubuntu so that whenever I login I will have correct path settings?
<phoenixz> And.. I found Kubuntu to kickass in speed on my single core P4.. will it also kickass speed on a dual core system??
<aznpridechinese> it kicks ass on my quadcore
<aznpridechinese> can someone help me install alsa? it keeps giving me permission errors when it gets to hacking autoconf.h... in the driver installation
<arun> phoenixz: if i just install beryl without going through the restricted manager,will it screw up my system
<evilmm> why beryl?
<evilmm> you could try compiz fusion?
<raylu> arun, no
* raylu g'night
<arun> should i try beryl or compiz? i read on the beryl site that beryl and compiz were being merged
<aznpridechinese> what is a curses library? it says i need it to install alsa utilities?
<arun> evilmm?  do you use compiz fusion?
<phoenixz> arun, nope.. it will simply not work when you start it..
<phoenixz> arun, may crash your X even, but thats just a restart of X..
<phoenixz> arun, point is, you simply wont have 3D accelleration without the correct drivers.. but then again, maybe you have the correct drivers already, I dunno
<evilmm> arun: i have
<arun> phoenixz: but it won't screw up my GUI, right? if it causes some problem with my nvidia drivers
<arun> evilmm: is it easy to install and use compiz fusion?
<xerosis> aznpridechinese: curses is a simple GUI inside of a terminal, alsa uses it for the sound mixer
<aznpridechinese> where do i get it?
<aznpridechinese> the curses library or something
<Daisuke_Ido> ncurses
<phoenixz> arun, beryl uses some 3D library, I guess opengl, which use the drivers.. if the drivers are wrong and your 3D accell doesnt work, you simply can't run any 3D stuff.. if your drivers were so bad that 2D stuff didnt even work, then we probably would not be talking right now ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> buhbye now
<arun> so should i use beryl or compiz fusion?
<arun> :)
<aznpridechinese> it says in my adept manager that i already have it so why is alsa asking for it? but it does say curses library
<evilmm> compiz has a history of being more stable
<arun> evilmm: how would one go about installing compiz fusion
<arun> and is it easy to uninstall if i don't like it?
<evilmm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<arun> And will my window decorations and styles be preserved?
<evilmm> everything uses emerald to my knowledge
<arun> thanks for the link
<evilmm> but make sure when you uninstall compiz/beryl that you dont rip out emerald
<phoenixz> arun,  just use adept manager
<arun> so i should just search for beryl or compiz in adept and let it handle everything?
<arun> sorry if my questions are silly or ignorant
<arun> i mean they are ignorant, but still
<evilmm> lol..i dont know adept..sorry
<evilmm> i usually install and uninstall through terminal
<aznpridechinese> YES YES YES!!!! I FINALLY GOT MY SOUND WORKING AGAIN!
<aznpridechinese> sound blaster x-fi extreme audio =)
<arun> excellent, aznpridechinese
<arun> apparently in feisty, you can just install beryl from the 'add/remove programs'
<arun> i get options to install beryl manager, beryl settings manager, beryl settings manager (simple)
<arun> which one should i install? or should i do all 3
<phoenixz> arun, beryl manager should do it
<arun> alright, thanks
<arun> dont need the settings manager, right?
<arun> do i have to use the emerald theme with beryl? can i use whatever i'm using now?
<arun> ok it's installing
<Daisuke_Ido> arun: install aquamarine
<arun> i'll just restart x, hope it works
<Daisuke_Ido> uses your current kde theme
<arun> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> and restarting x isn't going to do it
<arun> wish me luck!!
<arun> oh ok
<aznpridechinese> arun if you're using kde beryl doesn't work, it will crash
<aznpridechinese> you have to use gnome if you want to use beryl
<arun> really?
<Daisuke_Ido> aznpridechinese: bulls***
<arun> that was really scary
<Daisuke_Ido> don't spread misinformation.
<arun> i just installed it, Daisuke. how do i run it?
<arun> err.. without crashing :)
<aznpridechinese> that's what happens for me and i've reach a couple of forums that says the same thing, maybe you can tell me how you got yours working?
<Daisuke_Ido> aznpridechinese: i installed it
<Daisuke_Ido> and launched it
<Daisuke_Ido> it works *fine*
<aznpridechinese> how did you install it?
<Daisuke_Ido> aznpridechinese: straight from the repos
<aznpridechinese> yah
<aznpridechinese> doesn't work for me though, maybe it's cuz i have nvidia 8800gtx
<Daisuke_Ido> that could have something to do with it
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure you're using nvidia-glx-new
<arun> Daisuke_Ido: how do i go ahead and make it work?
<Daisuke_Ido> arun: k, two commands
<Daisuke_Ido> 1: beryl --replace
<Daisuke_Ido> BUT FIRST
<arun> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> IF that doesn't work, ctrl-alt-f2 to a virtual TTY
<Daisuke_Ido> and 2: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Daisuke_Ido> still with us?
<arun> ok, just to clarify
<arun> i installed beryl manager using adept, and now i should open konsole and enter beryl --replace
<arun> and after that the next command
<arun> correct?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> if you have beryl-manager, run it from the console
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl-manager
<Daisuke_Ido> should pop up in the tray with a little gem icon
<evilmm> ok...how do i turn off the little notification that popups when people sign on/off kopete
<arun> ok i did that
<arun> and i got a whole bunch of errors in the konsole and my machine kinda hung
<arun> as in i couldn't switch between windows and stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> what kinds of errors
<arun> but i saw the gem icon
<arun> too many.. one after the other
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<arun> i think i saw the word critical flash once or twice
<Daisuke_Ido> i assume you still have window decorations (title bar and what not)
<arun> i restarted x and things work, so that was a relief
<arun> yes
<arun> nothing seems to be broken
<aznpridechinese> but is beryl up and running?
<Daisuke_Ido> arun: ooh, yeah, we'll have to work on that another time, i have got to get some sleep
<arun> ha, alright
<arun> talk to you later then
<Daisuke_Ido> aznpridechinese: i would imagine not, if he's getting critical errors
<arun> thanks for your help
<Daisuke_Ido> np
<aznpridechinese> arun, are you on kde?
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry we couldn't get further
<Daisuke_Ido> aznpridechinese: no spreading disinformation about kde not being able to use beryl :P
<evilmm> Daisuke_Ido: this is the kubuntu channel :-p
<evilmm> er
<evilmm> wow its too late
<aznpridechinese> i've actually gotten it to run once
<arun> yes
<arun> i'm on kde
<Daisuke_Ido> evilmm: very good!
<aznpridechinese> although it was laggy but i don't even remember how it to it to run, but after i restarted x kde wouldn't even boot up
<arun> no beryl for me, looks like
<Daisuke_Ido> aznpridechinese: xgl?
<aznpridechinese> might've been but i don't think i use xgl
<arun> uninstalled it
<Daisuke_Ido> neverever use xgl with an nvidia card :)
<aznpridechinese> yah i figured that one out
<arun> Daisuke_Ido: do you use beryl or compiz fusion
<aznpridechinese> after i installed it kde wouldn't boot up anymore
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl
<evilmm> aiglx2win
<arun> how did you go about installing it? adept or terminal?
<arun> i guess you'll have that story for me another time
<arun> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> evilmm: you're not DLR are you?
<evilmm> DLR?
<adenicio> why is linux so friging hard  :-(
<Daisuke_Ido> DavidLeeRoth
<evilmm> wtf?
<Daisuke_Ido> if not, you're the second OPP ircer to come through here today
<evilmm> just got an invite today actually
<Daisuke_Ido> it's like fight club, you don't talk about it :P
<arun> adenicio: what do you find hard about it?
<evilmm> lol, you started :-p
<tripppy> i get the error could not load bad EXE format error when i try and run wine wow.exe -opengl, whats wrong?
<aznpridechinese> another wow addict
<aznpridechinese> did they open black temple yet?
<tripppy> aznpridechinese, i dont know.
<aznpridechinese> what lvl chars you got?
<tripppy> heaps
<adenicio> arun:just to install programmes
<aznpridechinese> any lvl 70's?
<tripppy> no
<tripppy> how do i fix my problem!?!?!
<adenicio> arun:i cant even surf on the net konqueror keep givin me error that it cant find host
<evilmm> i played wow for 2 weeks
<aznpridechinese> i got lvl 70 mage 69 hunter, 64 pally, 47 priest, 38 rogue, 15 lock
<evilmm> seemed like a hassle
<arun> adenicio: that's odd
<aznpridechinese> yah it is, i quit awhile ago
<tripppy> yeah but how do i fix this Bad EXE format error
<aznpridechinese> no idea, never played wow in linux
<arun> i should install beryl with aiglx, right?
<evilmm> yes
<adenicio> arun:wa is odd?u need to go in terminal just to install,u got to type a lot of things,and everytime u tryig something u got to put in your password
<arun> adenicio: i have never needed to install anything from terminal
<arun> I always use adept, it does everything for me
<arun> all i need to do is search, select from a list and click a button
<arun> i only need to use terminal for admin-level tasks
<adenicio> arun so how u install tar.gz files?
<arun> adenicio: there is an application called ark
<clouder_> does kopete have IM logging capabilities?
<arun> you can just extract them
<arun> ark is like winzip or winrar.. extract the files, and run them
<evilmm> and hope they dont have dependencies
<arun> yes
<arun> which is why i don't install from tarballs
<arun> always adept
<adenicio> HELP I CANT SURF ON KONQUEROR IT KEEP GIVIN ME ERROR COUL NOT CONNECT TO HOST :-( and i dont have firefox
<arun> you can connect to irc but not open a website?
<evilmm> hosts file?
<evilmm> adenicio: open /etc/hosts in kate
<evilmm> or not
<evilmm> night all
<adenicio> HELP I CANT SURF ON KONQUEROR IT KEEP GIVIN ME ERROR COUL NOT CONNECT TO HOST :-( and i dont have firefox
<evilmm> lol
<waylandbill> adenicio: sounds like incorrect networking setup. Check that first.
<dwidmann> adenico, do you have the same problem on the livecd? how about when running konqueror as root (which I really don't recommend, but I've heard of that working in the past)
<clouder_> adenicio: Are your proxy settings correct?
<adenicio> clouder:how to config proxy?
<arun> is restarting X the same as restarting my desktop using kdm restart
<dwidmann> arun, yes
<arun> adenicio: go to system settings -> network settings
<arun> dwidmann: thanks
<clouder_> adenicio: Go to Setting -> Configure Konqueror  then scroll down the icon list to proxy
<clouder_> connect directly to internet should work for most everyone
<adenicio> im going to disconect and retry
<clouder_> is there a way to make Konq not clear the address field when i type ctrl + L?
<waylandbill> adenicio: do you even get assigned an ip address and gateway from a dhcp server?
<clouder_> oh woops, nevermind that's what it's supposed to do
<adenicio_> clouder na it still dont work
<waylandbill> adenicio_: in a terminal konsole, see if "ifconfig" shows an address for your interface.
<arun> ok i just installed beryl again, and this time i dont get any errors
<arun> but i see the icon bouncing when i launch beryl manager, and then nothing happens
<arun> no icon in the tray, nothing
<adenicio_> waylandbill>:yea it shows an adres ip
<waylandbill> adenicio_: find the gateway's address and "ping" It.
<adenicio_> waylandbill:im a beginner how im i sopse to find gate adres and ping it?
<adenicio_> waylandbill:oki see it
<arun> why wont beryl run?
<waylandbill> adenicio_: you can try this:  tracepath google.com
<adenicio_> waylandbill:do i have to put the same adres as wa i saw in the terminal wen i did ifconfig?
<waylandbill> adenicio_: it should hit your gateway and then every computer needed to route you to google.
<waylandbill> the fundamental connection is from you to your gateway. without that, you'll connect to nothing on the net. What was the address you saw in ifconfig BTW?
<arun> ok beryl is running now, but i dont see any effects
<adenicio_> waylandbill:btw?
<dranas> hey does anyone know if when gutsy comes out if we can just update, or will we have to completely reinstall
<adenicio_> waylandbill:trace part got nothing
<ksivaji> dranas for every six month
<evilmm> arun: did you set it to use beryl?
<arun> evilmm: yes, i just tried that but it reverts back to kwin for some reason
<dranas> i mean like just install iestygusty like how i upgraded from dapper to edgy to f
<ksivaji> dranas  for every six month  a new distro will be released
<evilmm> hrm
<arun> evilmm: i used this guide to install it http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<evilmm> hmmm..i stick to the wiki/forums
<waylandbill> adenicio_: BTW=by the way. That wasn't the important part. The important part is what is your interface's address?
<dranas> anyone know of a good sega emulator for linux?
<waylandbill> !info dgen
<ubotu> dgen: Sega Genesis/MegaDrive emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.23-9 (feisty), package size 233 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<adenicio_> waylandbill:theres a lot of adres wich one is the interface adres?
<waylandbill> adenicio_: inet addr
<AYTREZ> waylandbill:there are 2 one for the lo and the other for ppp
<waylandbill> AYTREZ: no ethernet address?
<dranas> sweet ty
<waylandbill> AYTREZ: are you trying to connect with a modem or a network router or what?
<AYTREZ> waylandbill:my gaeway adres is emty in network conection is that normal?
<AYTREZ> waylandbill:modem
<informagiovani> hi all
<slug> hi all
<slug> any italian ?
<slug> i need help
<waylandbill> adenicio: stop changing your name. The ppp address is the address for your interface then. The dhcp server should assign everything. Have you talked to your isp for assistance?
<popt> anyone know what's shortcut to take snapshot?
<slug> exist server ftp for kubuntu
<adenicio> waylandbill:talk to who?isp how do i talk to that?
<popt> or what is program name?
<popt> knapshot or something I forgot
<waylandbill> adenicio: that's your internet service provider
<evilmm> print screen button
<waylandbill> ksnapshot.
<popt> thanks
<popt>  print screen button, what's it?
<SlimeyPete> popt: it's on your keyboard. It's usually called "PrtScr" or similar.
<SlimeyPete> above the numpad
<popt> can I assign a shortcut to this program?
<waylandbill> on many keyboards, there's one anyway.
<popt> yes, I know it under win, but for KDE, I'm not sure...
<rixxon> I suddenly can't connect to encrypted wifi networks anymore, without changing anything
<adenicio> CAN SOMEONE SEND ME THE FILLE WINE,
<bliss123> hi
<adenicio> Y_
<SlimeyPete> adenicio: 1) please don't shout. 2) just use synaptic to install it (it's probably already installed anyway)
<Lynoure> SlimeyPete: more likely to have adept than synaptic, in kubuntu...
<SlimeyPete> oh yeah
<SlimeyPete> forgot which channel I was in ;)
<adenicio> SlimeyPete:synatic is in kubuntu?where?and they say wine is not install
<SlimeyPete> adenicio: sorry, I mean Adept. Run Adept from the menu and tell it to install Wine.
<bliss123> what is the command line for kommander as root?
<adenicio> SlimeyPete;how do u tell it to install wine?i dont see the option wine
<SlimeyPete> search for "wine". Then tick it and press Apply.
<user1_> re
<adenicio> SlimeyPete:theres no wine
<user1_> I remember there was a way to ensure all the -dev packaged needed to compile another package would be installewd
<user1_> do you understand what I mean? how was that?
<user1_> or, how do I install most -dev packages, X, png, and so on?
<runlevelten> anybody know whether adenicio has enabled universe?
<runlevelten> wine's in universe isn't it?
<adenicio> how to connect to host?konqueror keep saying could not connect to host
<adenicio> in ubuntu i saw the option to activat universe but where do u activat it in kubuntu
<adenicio> ?
<runlevelten> kubuntu is ubuntu. run synaptic
<SlimeyPete> adenicio: in Adept, click Adept -> Manage Repositories
<SlimeyPete> remember to fetch a newfile list once you're done
<SlimeyPete> runlevelten: he probably doesn'thave synaptic installed
<runlevelten> Why not?
<SlimeyPete> it's not installed by default on kubuntu.
<runlevelten> then sudo apt-get install synaptic would be a good move :)
<SlimeyPete> unless you convert from ubuntu to kubuntu - then it might stick around, I guess.
<SlimeyPete> adenicio: when konqueror says it couldn't connect to host, that means it couldn't find the internet server for the website you are trying to access.
* runlevelten finds the verbal separation of kubuntu very odd :)
<halfbloodprince> Ok.. I fucked up my system.. I need some help!
<halfbloodprince> How do I revert back to my old xorg.conf?
<halfbloodprince> as in, how do i replace the xorg.conf with a backup from a recovery terminal
<adenicio> SlimeyPete:so wa im i sopose to do for konqueror to work?for all website it says the same thing
<SlimeyPete> halfbloodprince: did you back it up before you changed it?
<SlimeyPete> adenicio: that means your network settings are wrong or your network/router/modem is broken
<halfbloodprince> SlimeyPete: yes
<SlimeyPete> halfbloodprince: ok. "sudo mv <path-to-backup> /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<halfbloodprince> what does that do?
<m0ns00n> Hey
<runlevelten> adenicio, do you have anything in the file /etc/resolv.conf?
<m0ns00n> Does Firefox render things differently on Linux than on Windows/Mac?
<SlimeyPete> halfbloodprince: it moves the backup file over the top of your exsiting xorg.conf
<runlevelten> m0ns00n: no
<Lynoure> I'd recommend cp instead of mv
<Lynoure> just in case.
<SlimeyPete> well, yeah I guess.
<m0ns00n> I have a page I'm developing, and firefox 2.0.0.4 on each platform except my kubuntu box renders it correctly
<m0ns00n> My kubuntu box renders it wrong, also in flock..
<runlevelten> what does it render wrong?
<halfbloodprince> also, when you change your xorg.conf, it automatically creates a backup of the previous version right?
<halfbloodprince> xorg.conf~
<adenicio> runlevelten:im a beginner so to modify a lock file im not good at it
<runlevelten> adenicio: not asking you to modify it. you can just do cat /etc/resolv.conf in a console
<SlimeyPete> halfbloodprince: not if you edit it manually in nano or vim (though gedit/kate/whatever might do it, I don't know)
<halfbloodprince> i had edited it using sudo kate
<adenicio> im not good at anything on linux
<runlevelten> the servers mentioned there are your dns servers, which tell your pooter the real addresses of those fancy 'domain names'
<halfbloodprince> adenicio: give it time, man
<runlevelten> if there's none there, it won't work.
<halfbloodprince> alright, thanks SlimeyPete.. i'll try and hopefully be back from kubuntu
<halfbloodprince> ta
<adenicio> runlevelten:yea there are thing in the file
* runlevelten clicks
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: Did you see it?
<adenicio> i give up
<adenicio> i'm going
<runlevelten> m0ns00n: just looking now
* runlevelten crack out ies4linux to see what it should look like
<arun> thanks SlimeyPete, it worked
<SlimeyPete> arun: :)
<arun> i'm halfbloodprince, btw
<arun> i'm back on kubuntu now
<arun> thanks
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: To me it seems rendering on Linux is different then on MacOSX or Windows
<SlimeyPete> yeah, I guessed. arun [n=arun@nadeem2.my7star.com]  has joined #kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> ^^ same host :)
<arun> yeah
<runlevelten> my trouble is I can't compare it to either, heh
<crocodile> if you install ubuntu,, then put KDE on top are you considered running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<arun> was trying to install beryl, screwed up my xorg.conf by mistake
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: Well, I'll try the wine version of firefox
<SlimeyPete> crocodile: if you install kubuntu-desktop you are running kubuntu
<runlevelten> good idea
<SlimeyPete> if you just install kde I guess you're running a bit of both ;)
<runlevelten> because ies4linux isn't rendering it right either here
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: But is it messed up in your browser?
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: I've only tested it in ie7
<runlevelten> a little bit yeah
<crocodile> SlimeyPete - gotcha.. was just a random question that came to me :)
<runlevelten> in ie6 here it's butchered
<runlevelten> I'm liking what you're doing there though
<m0ns00n> It's not my design =)
<runlevelten> m0ns00n: on a google, there are a few complaints of it being different
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: It renders differently in wine
<runlevelten> I don't see it, but that might be because I develop in Linux then hack for ie and I don't see it
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: So there's definately a different rendering method in linux or windows/mac
<arun> Anyone running beryl successfully here?
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: Another reason to hate firefox =)
<runlevelten> ha.
<arun> ??
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: Opera has gotten better and better lately :-) I use it now more and more. 9.2 was the defining version for me I think.
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: http://www.quirksmode.org/bugreports/archives/2005/05/Padding_difference_with_windows_and_linux.html
<runlevelten> Opera's nice stuff. I'm digging Opera mobile too, which does a decent job of attempting to render full size pages
<m0ns00n> this one: http://forums.invisionpower.com/lofiversion/index.php/t173501.html
<runlevelten> m0ns00n: damn. Well firstly sorry for the duff answer in the first place then, heh
<arun> how do i disable the skydome in beryl
<m0ns00n> =)
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: The funny thing is that on linux, the news items are breaking on a position: absolute; element
<m0ns00n> Do you still have my url?
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: Reload it once
<runlevelten> yeah
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: it should still be messed up
<m0ns00n> the box with "News" in h1 is on top there
<m0ns00n> Reload now
<m0ns00n> I changed the news div to position: fixed
<m0ns00n> =)
<m0ns00n> See how suddenly the news items order correctly
<runlevelten> yeah
<m0ns00n> So that is differing in windows/max <> linux
<m0ns00n> That's just sick =)
<m0ns00n> hehe
<m0ns00n> Must be one hellofa IFDEF
<m0ns00n> hehe
<runlevelten> haha
* runlevelten scratches head and tries to see what would cause that
<runlevelten> m0ns00n: are you able to reproduce it in other browsers on Linux?
<runlevelten> say konqy or whatever?
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: No, konqi renders it perfectly
<m0ns00n> runlevelten: Flock renders it like firefox
<m0ns00n> same engine
<runlevelten> yeah
<m0ns00n> also opera renders it correctly
<m0ns00n> point is that firefox shouldn't break on an element that is absolutely positioned
<runlevelten> No, you're right
<m0ns00n> I'll just hack my way around it I suppose
<runlevelten> Although file/add to  a bug report if you get time, too. FF ain't IE
<runlevelten> m0ns00n: Hacking around stuff is one of the many things that makes web development as rewarding as it isn't :)
<cyb> can someone give me some tips to get my usb hdd working?
* runlevelten gets on with some work
<tknerr> hi all!
<SlimeyPete> hi
<tknerr> does anyone know zenity?
<ubuntu> hi
<tknerr> i have a small problem with it...
<tknerr> what i want to achieve is that a zenity dialog pops up when i toggle my wireless
<ubuntu> im trying to install kubuntu on my macbook and i have a 65GB free partition /dev/sda3 but when i want to edit it i just can select the mount point and the file system
<ubuntu> how can i resize it?
<ubuntu> i wanna make a new one for swap and other for /homw
<tknerr> so i edited the /etc/acpi/ibm-wireless.sh script to open a zenity dialog (to let me choose what to turn on/off, i.e. bluetooth or wifi)
<dvm> Howto define window size  in gtk?
<tknerr> the problem is: when i run the ibm-wireless.sh script manually, the zenity dialog pops up and everything is fine
<ubuntu> or i cannot resize or make new partitions with the kubuntu installer?
<Lynoure> dvm: you could have better response to that on #gnome, #gtk or even #ubuntu
<tknerr> but when it gets run automatically after hitting the Fn+F5 key the dialog does not show up
<tknerr> any ideas?
<Lynoure> dvm: I'd assume people here tend to know more about qt than gtk
<runlevelten> dvm: define window size in what way?
<ubuntu> hey Lynoure do you know how can i resize a /dev/sda3 partition when installing kubuntu
<ubuntu> to make space at least for a swap partition
<Lynoure> ubuntu: I cannot remember for sure. what type of partition is on it?
<dvm> runlevelten, height and width
<runlevelten> do you mean in a program?
<ubuntu> Lynoure: its nt formatted its /dev/sda3
<ubuntu> but when i click edit i cannot resize or anything like that
<Lynoure> hmm, I really cannot remember for sure. :/
<ubuntu> ok never mind, i just found out, you cannot resize partitions, just free space therefore the partition must be deleted
<ubuntu> i know other distros allow resizing
<ubuntu> thanx anyway
<tknerr> when i hit the Fn+F5 key the ibm-wireless.sh script is called by the acpi daemon i guess. but why isn't it possible to start a zenity dialog window from within this script?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: you could resize with gparted
<ubuntu> yes but i dont really know how to use it
<ubuntu> adios
<Lynoure> ubuntu: takes another cd, but at least the image is small. Or it might be included in the live image by default
<Lynoure> pff
<runlevelten> (....because the rest of us already knew how to use it before we tried it...)
<Lynoure> "we wouldn't have helped you anyway, hehe"
<dvm> runlevelten,  gtk_widget_set_size_request (GTK_WIDGET(window), 500,500);
<dvm> runlevelten, thanks
<runlevelten> dvm, please don't think I'm being funny because I'm not, but that's exactly the sort of reason why you have the docs open in a web browser when you use a new gui toolkit.
<runlevelten> Got to be done man.
<qlr> hello there
<qlr> !falsh64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falsh64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qlr> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cyb_> when I try to access my usb hard drive I get this error: You do not have enough permissions to read file:///home/myname/(mount point name)
<Soul> Hey any news on wheather gutsy be adding ext4
<pag> Soul, afaik kernel will support it, but it won't be the default FS.
<Soul> thanks pag
<pag> np :)
<cyb_> doesn't anyone know anything about mounting usb drives?
<Lynoure> cyb_: Did you mount it or did it get automounted?
<tknerr> any ideas why my shell script doesn't open a zenity alert window when the script is called by acpid? It works well if i call the script manually...
<cyb_> first it autodetected but when I tried to access it I got some error about hal not able to mount it
<pag> !mount | cyb_
<ubotu> cyb_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cyb_> I enabled the partitions from system settings and now it says that I don't have permissions to read the disk
<arun> yay beryl is working for me now
<cyb_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cyb_> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<neptunepink> tknerr: give the absolute path to zenity...
<neptunepink> and don't forget DISPLAY, either...
<ivar> anybody could point me in the right direction for installing mplayer plugin for opera 9.21 in kubuntu 7.04?
<tknerr> @neptunpink: what do you mean by DISPLAY?
<tknerr> @neptunepink: yes, I have used the absolute path, but it didn't help
<neptunepink> and set DISPLAY?
<neptunepink> ah
<neptunepink> DISPLAY=:0; generally speaking
<tknerr> sorry, i am a newbie :)
<tknerr> so i have to put DISPLAY=:0; in the shell script i guess
<neptunepink> there might be a slighly more awesome way that I'm unaware of
<neptunepink> yeah
<cyb> I'm trying to access my usb hdd but i get an error that says I don't have permissions, can someone help?
<neptunepink> sudo access usb hdd!
<cyb> I already enabled the partitions from Disk & Filesystems
<cyb> before I did that, i got the message "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options-refused uid 1000"
<ivar> cyb: seems you need to do that with root-access... thus, try the same command, but with a "sudo " in front.
<tknerr> @neptunepink: the DISPLAY var is correctly set in the script, but the zenity window still does not show up
<tknerr> this is the script i am using: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/24680/comments/16
<cyb> ivar: how do I do this without using konsole?
<ivar> cyb: sorry... don't know..
<qlr> joy joy joy i have flash :)
<cyb> can I give the permissions to normal user somehow?
<cyb> i'll try again later
<ivar> I can't get mplayer plugin to work with opera 9.21 in kubuntu 7.04. Anybody can point me in the right direction? All readme files I've read is for firefox or something else.
<tapas> what could be the reason for my desktop icons not staying in place between logins?
<runlevelten> Cosmic rays
<tapas> oh thanks for that helpul comment ;)
<tapas> you got more of those?
<tapas> anyways.. i suspect some corrupt .kde setting.
<arun> i know a guy named tapas
<tapas> i upgraded from dapper to feisty and i suppose it got messed up somewhere along the way
<tapas> so what i would like to try is to remove the specific section from the specific kde config fle to see whether creating them anew fixes it
<tapas> dunno where to look though
<arun> tapas: check in your <user> directory
<tapas> i do not simply wwant to rm ~/.kde/ -r
<arun> home/user
<runlevelten> .kde/share/apps/kdesktop/IconPositions
<runlevelten> ;)
<tapas> [cause this would kill my kmail and some other settings] 
<tapas> runlevelten: now that _was_ helpful. thanks :)
<runlevelten> yvw. While you're there, ensure allowCosmicRaysToNudgeIcons is set to False
<runlevelten> heh ;)
<tapas> ;)
<ivar> hehe
<tapas> the rays must have kicked those entries ferom the config files already too
<runlevelten> ps, that is the right file though
<tapas> i suppose i can simply delete these IconPosition thingies and nothing serious should be damaged right??
<bronze> What does apt-get -y mean? What's about the -y ?
<tapas> bronze: check man page
<runlevelten> check the perms on the file first
<sonoftheclayr> bronze: the -t just answers yes to any questions asked
<sonoftheclayr> -y sorry
<bronze> sonoftheclayr: k thanks
<_4strO> apt-get --help | grep -y
<tealson> how do i accept the kubuntu GPG key, I get an error when runnung apt-get update (NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088)
<tapas> didn't fix it
<tapas> so back to square one
<tapas> it doesn't seem to move all of the icons on oogin
<SlimeyPete> tealson: use apt-key (I forget the act syntax)
<SlimeyPete> *exact
<tapas> just some few of them
<tapas> and it's really annoying
<tealson> SlimeyPete, do you know where i can get the key for the repositry?
<tealson> the syntax seems to be apt-key add or apt-key update
<mike__> Greets, everyone...
<runlevelten> gpg --keyserver hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys A506E6D4DD4D5088
<mike__> If you're dual-booting two Linux OS's, they can share the same swap partition, right?
<SlimeyPete> tealson: no, sorry. try opening the repository's address in a web-browser - it might be stored in a file there?
<pag> mike__, yup.
<mike__> pag: Thanks
<ivar> mike__, as long as they are not running simultaneously... like using vmware
<mike__> runlevelten: Does that method have any advantage over something like "wget http://url.of.key/key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"?
<runlevelten> then do gpg --armor --export DD4D5088 > temp.gpg && sudo apt-key update temp.gpg
<mike__> ivar: Nope, just a traditional dual-boot. Thanks for the warning though.
<runlevelten> keep or remove the temp.gpg depending on what you want to do
* runlevelten tends to keep 'em
<mike__> Does anyone here use APTonCD? I'm wondering if it's possible to make a key for the repositories you make with it so APT doesn't bug me about unauthenticated packages.
<tealson> runlevelten, i wget the gpg keyfile but apt-key add tells me it is no valid openpgp files :( It's the one from: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/dists/feisty/Release.gpg(
<tapas> muahaha, i don't want to resetup my whole user just because of these damn icons
<tapas> i suppose i will though
<mike__> ???
<qlr> how do i install a network printer?
<ivar> tapas: it only happens on your user? and not on other users?
<tapas> well my whole kde session
<mike__> qlr: What brand is it?
<tapas> ivar: i haven't checked.. this will be the next thing i suppose..
<qlr> HP
<tapas> and yeah it doesn't happen on my laptop which runs the ubuntu feisty, to
<tapas> o
<qlr> mike__: it's a HP 2300 on a windows xp box
<mike__> qlr: K Menu -> System -> HP Printing System Control Center
<mike__> Ohh
<runlevelten> tealson: is that ( on the end of the url you wgetted?
<runlevelten> cos then you wgetted a page of html :)
<mike__> He would need Samba for that, right $someone_more_knowledgable_than_me\?
<tealson> runlevelten, mhh i wgetted the gpg file, at least this is what nano tells me... what did i do wrong then?
<qlr> :((
<mike__> Do you have Samba set up?
<runlevelten> tealson: It should work. Something is broken.
<qlr> mike__: i don't know... but i can access network resourses
<mike__> tealson: I came in late-- You're just trying to add a key?
<neonlinux> hey all, when browsing the net, where does the history/cache/ temp files get stored for firefox?
<runlevelten> provisionally, did you do it via the method I posted above as opposed to wget?
<runlevelten> s/do/try
<tealson> mike__, yep simply trying to add it :)
<ivar> tealson: have a look at the file you downloaded?
<mike__> qlr: You could try with that program I mentioned. Won't hurt anything - worst case scenario, it just won't work
<ivar> tealson: you know how to tell if it looks more or less like a key-file?
<qlr> mike__: lemme c....
<runlevelten> ivar: teal said it does
<mike__> tealson: Can you pastebin the terminal output and the commands you're running?
<ivar> runlevelten: ok, missed that.
<tealson> mike__, one sec
<ScarFreewill> !newuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newuser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> whats the console command to create a new user?
<tapas> well, for the other accounts the desktop icons stay in place
<ivar> ScarFreewill: adduser
<ScarFreewill> ivar:
<ScarFreewill> thx
<tapas> but it also rememebrs open browsers etc [ugh, session management - it never does what you want] 
<runlevelten> gpg --keyserver hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys A506E6D4DD4D5088 &&  gpg --armor --export DD4D5088 > temp.gpg && sudo apt-key update temp.gpg
<tealson> mike__, this is what cat Release.gpg tells me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29633/
<runlevelten> if that doesn't work, let's see temp.gpg :)
<qlr> mike__: cant find it :(
<mike__> tealson: Did you already try "sudo apt-key add -" (note the - )
* runlevelten sighs.
<tealson> mike__, mhh the - seems new to me, i'll give it a try
<mike__> qlr: Hit Alt+F2 and run this - "hp-toolbox" - no quotes
<runlevelten> tealson: ^Did you try that or not?
<tapas> oh well there seeems to be more broken in my kde
<tapas> ok
<tapas> so:
<tapas> how can i start a completely new kde setup without losing my kmail and ktorrent stuff?
<tealson> runlevelten, i'm trying it right now, but the terminal seems to do nothing at all
<tapas> and korganize
<mike__> tapas: Backup what you want to keep and restore it once you've reset everything?
<tapas> mike__: yeah, but how do i know i backuped everything i need
<tapas> the .kde dirs are not really easy t browse :)
<runlevelten> what do you mean nothing at all... does the terminal fail to show a prompt?
<tapas> i might just backup the whole .kde dir
<tapas> and then migrate stuff back one by one..
<mike__> tapas: ~/.kde/share/config/name-of-program and/or ~/.kde/share/apps/name-of-program ;-)
<tealson> runlevelten, i don't even get a new input line
<tapas> mike__: ok
<tapas> mike__: programs never store stuff anywhere else in the kde tree?
<ivar> tapas: just don't forget to backup your important files in there. ;-) I bet kmail and ktorrent has nothing to do with it.
<runlevelten> Eeks, you might have a very broken installation tealson.
<mike__> tealson: If the terminal appears to just hang, you might just need to enter your password - I discovered that the hard way when adding keys
<tapas> ivar: what do you mean "nothing to do with it"? they store their stuff in .kde
<mike__> tapas: Not that I'm aware of, although I'm not an expert. I just play one in IRC channels.
<runlevelten> tapas, do thus
<ivar> tapas: I meant... they have nothing to do with your icon-shuffeling problem.
<tapas> ivar: that's right..
<ivar> tapas: so if you just back them up, restore the .kde tree, and put those files back in again, as far as I can see, it should just get back to normal.
<runlevelten> rename and keep your .kde directory, then log out and back in. When you've done that, come back here.
<tapas> exactly..
<tapas> [don't even need to log out of irc due to the powers of "screen"] 
<tapas> brb
<tealson> runlevelten, but it's more or less completly new
<mike__> runlevelten: genius
<tealson> mike__, that didn't do the trick i'm afraid
<ScarFreewill1> my one pc just shows a blank screen after login and then after about 2sec just goes back to the log on screen, its possably the kthememanager or kslash.... any idea how I can set my themes via the cli?
<mike__> tealson: Pastebin *everything* from the terminal window you've been working in, not just one command. :-)
<kaltas> hi :) may I have a question to some xorg.conf guru?
<tapas> ok
<tapas> ok, shuffling icons about and see whether they survive relogin now
<mike__> ScarFreewill1: nano ~/.kde/share/config/ksplashrc I think... Hang on...
<Smooph> 3n
<mike__> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<runlevelten> possibly a good idea to look in .xsessions-errors before your start changing stuff...
<mike__> ScarFreewill1: Yeah, that's the file for the splash screen
<tealson> mike__, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29634/ after this: nothing happens
<runlevelten> s/r / /
<kaltas> OK :)... I have my new MacBook and I want to use my 24" Dell external monitor - it works now cloning the output from internal display, but 1280x800 on 24" sucks... I would like to turn off my internal monitor and use only 24" when it's connected
<arun> anyone here using beryl/nvidia?
<ScarFreewill1> thx will try mike__
<mike__> arun: Close - Compiz-Fusion/nvidia
<mike__> NP
* runlevelten isn't using beryl/compiz
<arun> mike__: i'm on beryl/nvidia.. everything works fine, but when i try to watch movies full screen the apps just seem to fade out and disappear
<arun> mike__: ksysguard shows that the apps are still running
<arun> i just cant see them
<arun> any idea why?
<mike__> ScarFreewill1: If you somehow got a bad theme package that's crashing your xsession (which seems really unlikely), you'll need to edit the file that determines what theme you're using - can't remember exactly where it is though
<tealson> arun, stupid question you don't have a strange beryl keybinding which sets transparency to full?
<mike__> arun: But you can't hear them?
<ScarFreewill1> mike__: I think thats actually the problem, i've changed fingerprint to MoodinKDE, but fingerprint isn't a custom splash so it must be a bad there pkg crashing x
* runlevelten wonders how those icons are for tapas now
<kaltas> noone knows? :)
<mike__> Full-screen video seems to be hit-or-miss with compositing managers for a lot of people, myself included. Sometimes it's fine, others it just refuses to cooperate giving varying strange behavior.
<tapas> ok, this strategy seems to suceed :)
<arun> mike__: no it just seems to close the program
<mike__> arun: Best bet might be to just turn Beryl off while watching FS video
<ivar> tapas: so I bet you now know exactly which file and which optoin caused your problems? ;-)
<mike__> arun: What program are you using for videos?
<tapas> ivar: heh..
<ScarFreewill1> mike__: i'm just going to create a new user and its most propperly not wise to delete ~/.kde ....
<tapas> i suppose i can do a diff on the directopries and let the kde people sort it out ;)
<mike__> kaltas: Sorry, that's beyond me. You might try #xorg - maybe someone there could help?
<tapas> note to devs:
<tmske> Hi, anyone an idea what can be wrong with the powermanagement on my laptop, it's an easynote r1903 (Packard Bell), the powermanager can't see the cpu freq and screen dimming doesn't work either when I switch to battery
<tapas> kde should have a fallback xterminal mode :)
<rjb> hi, i got a ui quirk i'm trying to sort out
<arun> mike__: i tried both kaffeine and vlc player.. they play ok in smaller windows, but when i try to maximise the window (not even full screen), they just disappear
<runlevelten> did you put your settings back tapas?
<hans> ScarFreewill1: why not "mv ~.kde ~.kde.old" ?
<ScarFreewill1> hans: i'll try that
<rjb> in my desktop box, i get ugly huge tooltips on kicker items & taskbar buttons
<rjb> while on my laptop, i get nice small unobtrusive tooltips
<mike__> Does anyone know if that bullet-proof X feature is gonna be in *K*ubuntu Gutsy, or will that be yet another feature we're a release behind on? (I know this is more appropriate for #ubuntu+1 :-) )
<rjb> both run kubuntu,
<runlevelten> cosmic rays I expect.
<rjb> but i can't find any difference in the kde look&feel settings between the 2 boxes:(
<tapas> is there a way to change the icon size on the desktop?
<runlevelten> for most apps it's copying over .kde/share/apps/appname and .kde/share/config/anythingthatpertainstoyourapp
<runlevelten> tapas: the icon size on the desktop will change with your konqueror icon size
* mike__ is scratching his head at arun's problem
<tapas> what does the one have to do with the other?
<tapas> runlevelten: thanks though :)
<kaltas> mike_: thank you for direction :) will try there
<mike__> tapas: You can actually set it to its own size - System Settings -> Look and Feel -> Icons -> Advanced
<tapas> mike__: thanks
<runlevelten> Yeah, I'm thinking of another desktop tapas anyway
<mike__> tapas: It says File Manager and Desktop, so it will change it for both, but once you change it there, you can change it in Konqueror without affecting the desktops size
<runlevelten> sorry, heh
<mike__> np
<mike__> kaltas: np
<tapas> now i also wonder: every folder on my desktop gets opened by gthumb when i click on it
<tapas> mike__: ok
<runlevelten> really?
<runlevelten> ?!
<tapas> yeah
<arun> any ideas?
<mike__> rjb: Right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Appearance -> Enable mouseover effects
<arun> mike__: you dont face those problems?
<zorglu_> q. i run feisty and i would like to know if the fix to get flash video in firefox has been fixed ? or how i could keep track of the issue ?
<ScarFreewill1> this is bad i treid creating a new user but the same happened
<rjb> mike__: thx, but no effect
<runlevelten> ScarFreewill1: are you able to run KDE without beryl?
<mike__> tapas: Right-click the folder -> properties -> button next to type -> application preference order
<ScarFreewill1> runlevelten: i've not installed beryl
<mike__> rjb: You unchecked that box and hit apply and you're still getting big tooltips?
<mike__> arun: Nope... What card do you have?
<rjb> mike__: aaa got it
<runlevelten> Last time I had a prob like that with KDE it was a problem with my driver setup. is there anything interesting in your ~/.xsession-errors?
<rjb> mike__: sorry must have hit the wrong box, i'm on a localized version
<mike__> heh, no problem
<rjb> i unchecked the one on the left, and left the one on the right checked
<ScarFreewill1> I'm able to start and stop kdm, but I can't log into kde.. anyway to debug a kde login?
<rjb> giving me just what i wanted, cool
<arun> mike__:nvidia geforce
<stdin> ScarFreewill1: check the KDM log /var/log/kdm.log
<mike__> geforce...?
<runlevelten> yep, twas exactly like that.
<runlevelten> Proprietary drivers - twas either nvidia or fglrx I forget which
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: k
<rjb> mike__: the label on the left checkbox reads somthg like "zoom icons on mouseover".. didn't seem appropriate
<rjb> anyway, got it fixed the way i like it
<arun> mike__: i dont remember the model number, how do i check on linux
<runlevelten> Right. Work beckons methinks.
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: should I pastebin this, there is some font issues aswell as a lot of X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<mike__> That's odd. I think I remember seeing that in the config tool for KoolDock. I wonder how it got in your Kicker config. Heh
<stdin> ScarFreewill1: those font errors and BadDevice errors are normal
<runlevelten> arun: look in kinfocenter under opengl
<ScarFreewill1> what about "cannot open device /dev/input/wacom"
<arun> geforce 6150
<stdin> ScarFreewill1: unless you have a wacom tablet, then it's fine
<codr> hi
* runlevelten notices that for some reason opengl info via kcmshell doesn't work on kubuntu.
<runlevelten> so many little details :(
<mike__> ScarFreewill1: You can avoid seeing that error by deleting the sections for the wacom devices in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - just make sure you delete their entries in the server layout section at the bottom too
<codr> i have an ubuntu distro. I had install Greek. I have a forum and i admin it with a web browser, Firefox or galeon. When i create a section or something and i fill up the form with Greek the name of the section or the topic, when im gonna see it i see it like ??????????? :-/ what can i do for it?
<stdin> ScarFreewill1: see if you can start kde manually, you need to login to a terminal (eg tty1) and start X (sudo X :1 & ) then run: export DISPLAY=:1 ; startkde
<stdin> ScarFreewill1: you should see any errors on the console screen then
<arun> mike__: geforce 6150
<ScarFreewill1> firstly it was working fine, then kick wouldn't unlock, then trashbin wouldn't empty, then I restated and nou its basicly screwed (just installed yesterday)
<mike__> arun: Sorry, I'm really not too sure why that would happen. :-(
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: I will try to start manualy
<runlevelten> Sounds almost like you're using reiser4, haha.
<codr> i have an ubuntu distro. I had install Greek. I have a forum and i admin it with a web browser, Firefox or galeon. When i create a section or something and i fill up the form with Greek the name of the section or the topic, when im gonna see it i see it like ??????????? :-/ what can i do for it?
<mike__> arun: You might try #desktop-effects or #beryl - or you could upgrade to Compiz-Fusion and see if it still does it, since you're gonna have to eventually anyway. ;-)
<arun> mike__: looks like i'm not the only one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366476
<codr> ?
<PhinnFort> yakuake crashes xorg here... (with beryl running)
<mike__> arun: Did you try their solution?
<codr> anyway
<mike__> PhinnFort: Maybe try turning off yakuake's effect?
<PhinnFort> mike__: I tried turning off pretty much everything
<PhinnFort> ;)
<mike__> Wow
<runlevelten> yakuake has been a miserable experience for me lately
<mike__> PhinnFort: What versions of those two are you using?
<PhinnFort> I'm currently using 16bit depth to get reasonable performance
<PhinnFort> mike__: latest version
<PhinnFort> mike__: I talked with the yakuake dev, and he knew it happened, but not why
<mike__> PhinnFort: Have you tried C-F?
<PhinnFort> ?
<runlevelten> and the bugger is that I've been patching everything I touch lately and haven't had time to look at yakuake
<PhinnFort> ah, compiz fusion?
<mike__> Compiz-Fusion (Beryl after the re-merge)
<mike__> yep
<PhinnFort> yeah, trying it now
<runlevelten> but yakuake is one thing I really want to use, heh
<mike__> PhinnFort: Still does it with that?
<PhinnFort> will see
<PhinnFort> ;)
<mike__> Oh ok
<PhinnFort> I'm waiting for xorg 7.3, though, with new radeon drivers
<PhinnFort> the performance really sucks with the current one, with or without compiz/beryl
<PhinnFort> now I'm looking into profiling to see if I can find out why 16 bit gives such a boost over 24 bits
<mike__> Gutsy will ship with 7.3, right?
<PhinnFort> yeah, I hope so
<PhinnFort> it will be released in August, I believe
<PhinnFort> and with kde4 packages :D:D
<mike__> Yesss
<mike__> Hehe
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> and, by then I will hopefull have a new laptop
<stdin> PhinnFort: only same the packages that are in kubuntu.org, 3.5.6 will be default
<PhinnFort> stdin: I know
<arun> mike__: trying
<PhinnFort> stdin: but gutsy+2 might have kde 4.* as default:P
<mike__> If KWin Composite is half as flashy as Compiz/Beryl, I'll be happy, 'cause I know it'll be 10x as stable
<stdin> PhinnFort: +2 will
<PhinnFort> mike__: it already has the flame effect, without the flames;)
<mike__> lol
<mike__> Yeah, I saw that. Mighty impressive :-P
<PhinnFort> mike__: the window gradually disappears, but the particle effect that looks like flames isn't implemented because the kwin dev doesn't know enough about gl-particles or something;)
<stdin> plasma is coming along nicely too :)
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> they really got a boost, after someone hinted at the slow development a couple of months ago;)
<mike__> Any new videos on either of these two projects? It's been a while since I've seen anything
<stdin> not sure, I just run the SVN version
<PhinnFort> mike__: search for plasma or kwin composite on youtube
<mike__> Ohh ok
<mike__> Will do
<ScarFreewill> ok, its seems it will be faster for me to just format.. ;o
<stdin> ScarFreewill: at worst, just do "mv .kde kde-old" that will reset all the settigs
<ScarFreewill> stdin: i've tried both that and creating a new user :p
<stdin> ScarFreewill: ahh, then it's either a bad install or a bad disk
<ScarFreewill> stdin: it worked yesterday ;p
<ScarFreewill> stdin: its a brand new dell latitude d620
<mike__> ScarFreewill: If you reinstall, make a seperate partition for /home, give it all but 10GB of the hard drive, and next time you reinstall, all your preferences, files, etc. will be in tact afterwards (given you don't format the /home partition, obviously)
<stdin> ScarFreewill: did you use a disk you burnt yourself?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: yes, but I did the cd check and I installed it on other pcs that worked fine
<mike__> If the installation completed, I don't think it's the disc. Every time I had a bad disc, it stopped in the middle of installation with an appropriate error
<ScarFreewill> mike__: ok, forgot to do that when I installed ;p
<looperator> hi people, anybody know the website http://www.operator11.com
<stdin> ScarFreewill: hmm, strange. I guess reinstall is the only option for now
<mike__> ScarFreewill: Are you familiar with that trick?
<ScarFreewill> mike__: yes I have the pc i'm chatting with partitioned like that
<mike__> ScarFreewill: and the dpkg --get/set selections stuff?
<PhinnFort> looperator: it looks suky suky
<runlevelten> ScarFreewill: I've had extremely odd problems with dell desktops. You are not alone.
<mike__> Oh ok
<looperator> what do you mean PhinnFort
<runlevelten> Right - work.
<ScarFreewill> runlevelten: I just got the 3g working via a simcard ;p
<PhinnFort> looperator: since you're spamming it in a kubuntu support channel;)
<PhinnFort> (I didn't even look at it)
<looperator> anyway i am starting a linux show on http://www.operator11.com and i am looking for people who want to start a show with me
<looperator> i am not spamming the channel i ask a question PhinnFort
<looperator> its a linux tech show
<PhinnFort> looperator: do you have trouble with kubuntu?
<PhinnFort> !offtopic > looperator
<looperator> thanks PhinnFort
<cerden> giorno
<hasan> how can i make apache start up on boot?
<cerden> raga... sono disperato O_O _
<mike__> Can any Xorg experts in here tell me how flexible an Xkboption like "lv3:ralt_switch" (I think I'm remembering that correctly) is?
<cerden> anyone are italian?
<meuhlol> !it | cereden
<ubotu> cereden: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kubuntu_021> hello guy's
<Kubuntu_021> and girls
<mike__> hey
<Kubuntu_021> I am new in the unix world and I ws hopping for a warm welcome
<Kubuntu_021> was*
<mike__> Welcome! :-)
<evilmm> lol
<meuhlol> x) welcome
<Kubuntu_021> :)) ok...God damn windows
<Lynoure> Kubuntu_021: Welcome to the support channel, can we help you with something?
<meuhlol> win take a doors xD
<arcer> salve ragazzi
<arcer> potete spiegarmi una cosa gentilmente?
<arcer> ci siete?
<alesan>  I have a  "ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] " card in my system. should I install some particular driver to be able to use it? right now I'm in vesa mode
<cerden> si
<cerden> arcer
<cerden> ci sono io italiano
<arcer> :D
<arcer> perfetto
<cerden> questo  un canale per soli inglesi uha
<arcer> privato?
<pierre_> I've been trying to get Kubuntu to use 1280x1024, i have a nvidia gpu and i have the correct nvidia driver, but the resolution doesnt go higher than 1024x768 for some reason
<cerden> yeah
<meuhlol> !it | arcer cerden
<ubotu> arcer cerden: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<evilmm> pierre_: try nvidia-settings?
<mike__> alesan: If no one here gives you a better answer (re: what exact driver you need), run this from a terminal - "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager" - then when that's done, this - "restricted-manager"
<pierre_> evilmm: yes but i cannot select the correct resolution from that program either
<alesan> mike__: ok
<evilmm> hmmm
<meuhlol> pierre_: nvidia-settings and modify your screen res
<mike__> pierre_: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<pierre_> mike__:  k
<pierre_> mike__: http://pastebin.ca/615999
<mike__> pierre_: I'm assuming you already tried System Settings?
<pierre_> mike__: yep i have but 1280x1024 isnt selectable their either
<meuhlol> pierre_: in nvidia-settings too? oO
<pierre_> meuhlol: yes
<mike__> meuhlol: Did you get the driver straight from nVidia's site?
<pierre_> mike__: no from the ubuntu repositories
<meuhlol> mike__: mine works great :) nvidia drivers ver. 1.0-9631 (have gforce4ti 4200)
<mike__> pierre_: You *could* try uninstalling it, then reinstalling it via Restricted Manager (sudo apt-get install restricted-manager)
<mike__> pierre_: That's how I've been getting it since I found that method and it seems to "just work"
<pierre_> gonna try
<pierre_> thanks will BRB
<evilmm> ok...so somewhere i've selected transparency stuff and i dont want it
<evilmm> like for the taskbars and for the unfocused windows
<evilmm> any idea what i clicksed?
<mike__> evilmm: Alt+F3 -> Configure Window Behavior
<evilmm> none of my alt+ buttons seem to work
<evilmm> katapult mostly i've noticed
<mike__> For both the left and right alt keys?
<evilmm> yes
<mike__> You can just right-click a title-bar anyway, but something more important than window translucency is wrong if you're alt keys aren't working. :-\
<evilmm> all since last reboot
<mike__> evilmm: Find it?
<evilmm> yea
<evilmm> now any idea with the alt keys?
<evilmm> like when i do alt+space it just brings up the menu if i click the icon in the titlebar
<mike__> Hrmmm.... Try running this from Konsole: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "XkbOption"
<mike__> evilmm: Oh, well you're alt keys are fine then
<mike__> evilmm: You've just changed the default shortcuts somewhere along the line. ;-)
<evilmm> lol
<mike__> evilmm: Run KControl, and under Regional & Accessibility, you'll see Keyboard Shortcuts. You can just hit Defaults from there to set everything back
<meuhlol> or systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<mike__> yeah, or that. heh
<evilmm> lol i was messing around in there last night
<mike__> I have the bad habit of telling people to run KControl just because it's what I use.
<meuhlol> systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m in konsole, after go at Keyboard & Mouse, after Keyboard SHortcuts :)
<mike__> Am I the only one that has a strong preference for KControl?
<DexterF> hi
<mike__> hello
<DexterF> how do I renew the dhcp lease in kub?
<DexterF> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<hans> mike__: bash: KControl: command not found ;)
<hans> lol
<mike__> hans: all lowercase (as with 99.999% of commands) ;-)
<meuhlol> mike__: xD no i used it too, but since there are a systemsettings shortcut directly in KMenu, so i just click on it xD
<wers> how do I run keyjnote?
<mike__> meuhlol: Just too lazy to change the shortcut? :-P
<meuhlol> yes xD
<mike__> hehe
<meuhlol> hans, just kcontrol in a konsole thats all :p
<evilmm> now it doesnt even recognize the alt button
<hans> meuhlol: it's ok
<Gast373> hallo. brauche hilfe bei der installation von kubuntu. bin ich hier richtig??
<mike__> evilmm: Sounds like maybe you changed the layout...
<meuhlol> !de | Gast373
<ubotu> Gast373: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hans> I just tried (unsucsefully) to be funny
<arun> anyone else have problems with fullscreen video with beryl installed?
<mike__> hans: Oh I get it. Clever ;-)
<mike__> hans: Seriously though, good call. I'll have to keep case sensitivity in mind when I'm telling people what to run.
<meuhlol> arun: nope haven't, but what's a problem exactly?
<evilmm> is there really any added benefit for the kubuntu DVD over the CD?
<runlevelten> It's like when something is problematic.
<mike__> evilmm: It installs more software
<arun> everytime i play a video in full screen or try to resize the window, the app crashes
<evilmm> if i have a network connection
<mike__> lol runlevelten
<arun> mplayer, vlc, kaffeine, everything
<hans> I tend to do most of my sysadmin on the command line, I am still trying to get  used to the graphical interfaces..
<Maelfas> hallo
<evilmm> hmm
<meuhlol> evilmm: i think thats have updates and more softs, so if you have an internet connexion don't need a DVD xD
<runlevelten> alt f2 kcontrol btw
<runlevelten> quickar.
<mike__> ?
<mike__> His shortcuts were screwed up. ;-)
<runlevelten> ignore me
<meuhlol> arun: softwares crashes when run fullscreen or resize but beryl still working?
* runlevelten is light headed after nearly chopping his finger off
<mike__> Now his alt keys are screwed up. lol
<evilmm> who me?
<mike__> yup
<mike__> Or did you fix it?
<evilmm> im trying to
<mike__> When you go to change a shortcut and press the alt key, does it recognize it?
<arun> meuhlol: yes, beryl is still working
<runlevelten> Yeah, I just used a torniquet some gaffa tape and sticking plaster.
<evilmm> well i have alt and the f keys working
<arun> i changed the video output to x11 and it works now.. unfortunately, x11 video quality sucks
<mike__> lmao
<runlevelten> it's a bit rpm, but it'll do, heh
<mike__> arun: What was it set to before?
<mike__> rpm?
<runlevelten> Awkward, painful and ugly but really quite functional when you get down to it.
<arun> mike__: it was set to whatever the default was.. someone in the beryl chat room told me to change to xv.. that didnt work either, so i changed it to x11, and that seems to work
<runlevelten> ^rpm
<arun> but the quality isn't as good
<mike__> runlevelten: Referencing the package management system?
<runlevelten> yeah, heh
<mike__> lol
<mike__> arun: You might try some of the other options there?
<meuhlol> arun try to make a opengl renderer
<arun> i tried opengl, that doesnt work either
<mike__> Hrmm
<mike__> arun: Just turn Beryl off when watching f/s video. That's the best advice I can offer
<arun> thanks man
<mike__> arun: You could set up a really simple script that would switch to KWin, open MPlayer, and then reload Beryl when you close MPlayer
<mike__> arun: I can help you with that if you want
<arun> no, it's alright..
<arun> thanks a lot
<runlevelten> and change it back when mplayer exits
<mike__> heh... "no ugly hacks for me," he says :-D
<arun> hah
<tapas> ok, how do i get my konqueror bookmarks from the old .kde to the new one?
<tapas> jst copying the bookmarks.xml file didn't work
<runlevelten> import 'em
<SlimeyPete> does konqueror have an Import Bookmarks feature?
<tapas> yes, but not for konqueroro bookmarks :)
<tapas> only for other browsers
<meuhlol> arun, otherwise i found something about vlc, mplayer, totem with beryl probs
<tapas> interesting enough they show in the bookmark manager now
<tapas> just not in the bookmarks menu
<runlevelten> bookmarks -> edit bookmarks -> import bookmarks
<arun> meuhlol: what's that?
<meuhlol> for vlc: sudo gedit .vlc/config, for mplayer: sudo gedit .mplayer/config
<meuhlol> and add this:
<meuhlol> # Write your default config options here!
<meuhlol> zoom=yes
<meuhlol> save
<runlevelten> tapas ^
<mike__> Just discovered "Bookmark tabs as folder" - nifty
<meuhlol> for totem: gksudo gedit ~/.gnome2/totem_config
<meuhlol> find this:
<meuhlol> # video driver to use
<meuhlol> # string, default: auto
<meuhlol> #video.driver:auto
<tapas> ah it has a kde2/kde3 import
<meuhlol> replace with:
<tapas> i'll try that
<meuhlol> # video driver to use
<meuhlol> # string, default: auto
<meuhlol> video.driver:xshm
<runlevelten> yep
<mike__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mike__> :-)
<runlevelten> works fine for me every time
<meuhlol> oki :)
<runlevelten> they import into a kde bookmarks folder, you can drag them out of there if you really want
<runlevelten> (although it'll be untidy again)
<arun> so basically i just need to add zoom=yes?
<tapas> runlevelten: it even asks if it shall replace.. so it worked now :)
* runlevelten strokes the finjury and whimpers
<runlevelten> tapas yay
<runlevelten> you moved kwallet and kmail over yet?
<evilmm> wow i never knew how much id miss katapult
<runlevelten> I usually move konqy, kwallet, kmail, and kgpg
<runlevelten> I find amarok works best starting again
<meuhlol> to vlc & mplayer yes, it's said at french doc
<tapas> runlevelten: yep to kmail.. kwallet doesn't matter so much
<runlevelten> evilmm: I hate katapult. It is so very much less good than the start menu finder it's not funny
<mike__> runlevelten: You don't seperately partition your /home folder?
<runlevelten> kwallet stores kmail passwords btw
<tapas> runlevelten: hmm.. maybe that's why it aked me to ceratye a new wallet.. well that was done in a few secs
<tapas> :)
<runlevelten> mike__: I tend to use a fresh kde config with just my app settings moved into it
<tapas> s/ceratye/create.
<runlevelten> over the years I've found it to be for the best
<tapas> having home seperate is still useful :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy All ..I've taken K-Plunge as well ...Konq browser and Kmail ...I have Opera for " page web emergencies" but I hasve yet to encounter any
<runlevelten> I do keep my ~ but blowing out .kde is a good idea
<evilmm> BluesKaj: gmail?
<BluesKaj> kmail
<runlevelten> well done BluesKaj
<arun> muehlol: still crashes
<mike__> runlevelten: What problems might I expect doing it the way I just said?
<meuhlol> arun: :'( try to uninstall & reinstall it following official kubuntu tutorial
<runlevelten> what, keeping the .kde folders? Well the odd config change, nonsense or missing menu entries etc.
<arun> i'll just use x11 for now
<runlevelten> it's more during upgrades, but it's become a habit now
<meuhlol> arun: one time i had a problems with windows manager of beryl, making me lost a titlebars etc, so i uninstalled it completly & reinstalled it again. Since never had problems, but i don't use it many times :) cuz all my friends from win already saw that linux 4ever & win must die :p
<mike__> Oh ok... Speaking of upgrades, doing it the way I just said, do you think it'd be safe to "upgrade" just using the CD? I'd prefer that given how much faster it is
<mike__> i.e., format the root partition, install the new Kubuntu release there, and leave /home alone
<mike__> I know I might run into some of the little problems you mentioned, but aside from that, that shouldn't cause any major issues, right?
<meuhlol> mike__: sure, but me don't need to dl an upgrades cd, just connect & download it (aptitude)
<meuhlol> and me i prefer updates from us or other servers, cus' french servers are too slow, omfg :)
<mike__> meuhlol: Right, but actually upgrading takes forever, from my experience, at least
<runlevelten> by and large, as long as permissions are alright, apps which freak out at that are the exception rather than the rule
<excitatory> mike__: you've obviously never used gentoo.. dpkg is quick..
<mike__> When I went from Edgy to Feisty, I think it took ~5 hours
<evilmm> lol, i just came back from sabayonlinux
<runlevelten> obviously some apps will freak out if your mountpointspoints change and they have configs that point to the wrong places
<BluesKaj> wow, mike__ net upgrade ?
<mike__> BluesKaj: Yep
<excitatory> mike__: choose a different server..  or find a faster connection to the net is what i would say.
<mike__> runlevelten: But that would only happen if I remapped the partitions, right?
<BluesKaj> yeah too me about 2 hrs after akk was said and done
<BluesKaj> all
<BluesKaj> I also tried the / partiton for the OS and a separate /home , but myfstab became so totally flumuxed I reinsatlled it all on /.
<mike__> Hmm... My memory could just be serving me poorly here, but it seemed like most of that time was for reconfiguring and setting up everything, not actually downloading packages
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> how do I pair a device with Kubuntu?  I know how to do it by hand, but what's the Kubunutu way?
<tzanger> kbluetoothd is there, It can see the device but it's just showing services, not giving me an option ot pair
* meuhlol is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<runlevelten> Another problem I get is that I work with SLED/SLES/openSuSE, so moving between that and kubuntu/whatever with the same .kde config can be precarious
* buz needs advice on notebook wireless. should i get ipw3945 or 4965?
<excitatory> runlevelten: yea, if i were in that scenario, i would only backup a handful of things.. namely ~/.bashrc .bash_aliases, and maybe a few other config files that won't clash with kubuntu..
<mike__> It's a little different when you have 300+GB of stuff in your home folder though. ;-)
<BluesKaj> I just have family pics that are important, which are backed up on dvd ,  bookmarked help sites ,commands etc are all stored in text files on gmail ...all my music is wav on cd .  Never been an mp3 fan ...so if i have a disaster and have to to do a clean reinstall it's just time lost and not much else.
* meuhlol is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<runlevelten> what sort of stuff is in that 300gb mike?
<mike__> mp3's, pictures, and videos
<runlevelten> (funny, I was about to suggest you back up /home and give it a try)
<runlevelten> well I move those with my /home without modification
<mike__> so you do have /home seperately partitioned, you just delete certain stuff in it when starting over?
<runlevelten> Both
<mike__> right. got cha
<runlevelten> ...and I don't delete initially
<runlevelten> I rename
<runlevelten> if you wanted to you could just back up .kde without moving it and try that
<runlevelten> To be honest I'm just extra careful about it because I like things to go smoothly every time :)
<mike__> I was under the impression that config files and the like were automatically updated to conform to the new version of whatever program they're for when said version of the program is first run
<runlevelten> They should be, yes.
<mike__> *should* but not always *are*, I take it?
<runlevelten> not always, no
<tapas> now i just discovered kontact :)
<hans> I have moved ~/.kde before (after logging out) and from the console
<mike__> Kontact is a godsend
<runlevelten> I should expect you'll get away with it mike
<tapas> if i ever want to move all kontact settings i suppose i have to move the settings of each individual coponent?
<hans> I had no problems
<mike__> You want a Linux killer-app, there it is
<mike__> runlevelten: Thanks, that's what I want to hear. :-D
<tapas> i used kmail for ages before [and it did waste my mail folders once or twice] 
<tzanger> I can't get my RSS feeds to show up in the summary on kontact like I had in another distro
<tzanger> it doesn't show up as part of the summary configuration
<hans> kontact is nice, I use it all the time
<tapas> but the integration of kontact is quite nice
<runlevelten> is kontact prettified yet?
* runlevelten looks
<tapas> whatwould be really cool if one could group desktop icons
<hans> runlevelten: not on my system!
<tapas> e.g. select a number of them and say "group"
<runlevelten> tapas: ...and apply separate look and feel settings to them? Indeed :D
<hans> the plainer/simpler the better for me
<tapas> and then a nice pretty named frame wih rounded corners appears
* mike__ just discovered the Select Components part of Kontact
<tapas> being able to collapse expand it etc..
<tapas> runlevelten: yeah :)
<BluesKaj> hmmm, Kontact seems interesting, looks nicely integated
<tapas> and being able to move the group around etc..
<runlevelten> for instance, grouping office files as [smallicon Text] , shortcuts as nice fat os x icons etc.
<SlimeyPete> I like kontact.
<tapas> i wonder where one would have to start adding that
<SlimeyPete> beats evolution any day (mainly because it can run for longer than hal an hour without crashing)
* runlevelten always uses os x icons with kde
<mike__> tapas: I'd imagine something like that isn't far off with Plasma
<tapas> runlevelten: not such a bad idea either.. i suppose you talk about logical grouping. i'm more aiming a t topological grouping :)
<tapas> mike__: plasma?
<runlevelten> It is muchly muchly discussed.
<tapas> i see
<mike__> tapas: Plasma's the part of KDE4 that's going to replace KDesktop, Kicker and SuperKaramba
<tapas> ok
<runlevelten> A lot of the aim is that everything should be more object oriented, being able to add and change attributes for all sorts of desktop elements (and by implication groups of them)
<mike__> In a nutshell, it'll allow you to place anything on the desktop that you can place on the panel, and vice versa, among many other things
<tapas> cool-i-o
<tzanger> hmm seems there is no pure gui way to connect a bluetooth mouse
<tapas> so no need to hack around kde3 :)
<tzanger> standard sudo hidd --search
<runlevelten> kind of like being able to attach the same tag to app icons x, y and z, then the same tag to your left panel and say "these things use such and such a font/icon set/composite feature"
<runlevelten> and so on
<tapas> i messed up my konqueror start page by saving a file list view as web browsing profile..
<tapas> hmm
<Vuen> hey, anyone else get the recent ktorrent update? where'd the info box go??
<tapas> what is the URL for the normal konqueror start screen? the nice blue one?
<mike__> runlevelten: You can do that now, or it'll be available in KDE4?
<Daisuke_Ido> Vuen: that's a tricky thing
<runlevelten> that would add all sorts of functionality people ask for. it's a talking point at the moment
<Daisuke_Ido> it's all in plugins now
<runlevelten> mike, a long way off
<Vuen> Daisuke_Ido: the info box is now a plugin?
<Daisuke_Ido> everything's a plugin now
<Vuen> Daisuke_Ido: that's like... the dumbest thing ever
<mike__> Oh ok. I was gonna say, that'd be really nice
<Daisuke_Ido> i agree
<Vuen> how do i get it back?
<Daisuke_Ido> turn on the plugin.
<Vuen> gah.
<Vuen> see, and i really liked the new ktorrent
<tapas> is kde 4 alpha available in ubuntu?
<Vuen> i was all excited, until i couldn't get an info box.
<SlimeyPete> tapas: ~
<Daisuke_Ido> all the plugin does is replace the info box
<mike__> tapas: I don't remember, but unless you've changed the profile, you could do "kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing"
<Vuen> anyway thanks, works
<Daisuke_Ido> not that big a deal
<tapas> mike__: ok
<tapas> SlimeyPete: ~ is the home dir
<mike__> tapas: Last I checked, only Alpha 1. I don't think packages for Alpha 2 are available yet
<SlimeyPete> oh, indeed. I just noticed. But mine has ~ in the home page setting so I assumed...
<tapas> SlimeyPete: first thing i tried, too ;)
<mike__> tapas: Oh, sorry. Just say what you said about your profile. Heh
<mike__> saw*
<tapas> home url seems to be ignored when having set the web browsing profile
<tapas> about:konqueror is the url
<tapas> ok, saved the profile.. all well again
<tapas> btw: spiegel.de kills konqueror and kde mouse focus by some broken javascript...
<mike__> tapas: You could add a seperate entry for Konqueror as a web browser and a file manager to KMenu
<tapas> [kills in the sense of "making it unusable until restarted"] 
<tapas> mike__: they have different profiles already..
<tapas> mike__: i just messed up the web browsing profile
<mike__> Oh ok
<mike__> It took me forever to figure out how to open Konqueror with a certain profile. Heh
<tapas> mike__: oh well, i misunderstood you..
<tapas> mike__: but all is well again :)
<runlevelten> Ooh, I must run. Someone might want to give me money \o/
<tapas> :)
<tapas> must run, gonna buy a velocipe
<mike__> I just meant you could have two shortcuts to Konqueror in KMenu - one for file management, the other for web browsing.
<tapas> laters :)
* mike__ is running in circles
<mike__> heh
<tzanger> velocipe?
<tapas> mike__: yah, will look into it when i rreturn
<tapas> bicyle
<tapas> :)
<mike__> peace
<tzanger> aha
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought it was a mix between a velociraptor and a recipe, which had me scratching my head...
<mike__> Is anyone here very familiar with XkbOptions?
<twylight> hello
<twylight> I have a problem
<mike__> Go on...
<twylight> konversation starts up without my prompting when I log in
<twylight> along with a few other programs
<ivar> did you remember to close them before you logged off?
<evilmm> its restoring the session
<twylight> it does this every time now
<mike__> twylight: Even when you closed them before logging out?
<twylight> yes
<evilmm> look in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Vuen> twylight: kde by default restarts everything you had open when you closed it down
<twylight> but how do I change that default
<Vuen> system settings -> sessions
<twylight> I don't want it to do that
<Vuen> yeah, i don't like it either
<twylight> thank you so much
* gdiebel loves sessions
<twylight> you just made me so happy
<Vuen> system settings -> advanced -> session manager -> start with an empty session
<mike__> Anything?
<twylight> truth is, I recently made the switch from windows
<Vuen> ah
<Vuen> well, good luck. i hope it works out for ya
<mike__> Whoa - Lag: 146 s
<twylight> it already is
<mike__> :'-(
<twylight> lag != 146
<twylight> lag = 192
* meuhlol[away]  is back.
<meuhlol> re all
<runlevelten> kcontrol -> kde components -> session manager and change On Login to "Start with an empty session"
<meuhlol> someone knows how to read news:alt.binairies for exemple?
<runlevelten> ^@ twylight
<mike__> Did it go up like that for everyone, or is there something going on with my connection?
<twylight> lol
<meuhlol> !lag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twylight> I forgot I had my nick preregistered
<twylight> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<mike__> lol
<mike__> useful
<onechard> meuhlol i use pan
<Vuen> ...pon?
<meuhlol> i tryed klibido but complicated xD and liferea sux enourmous xD
<Daisuke_Ido> meuhlol: there's always bnr2
<Daisuke_Ido> but klibido is pretty uncomplicated by comparison
<meuhlol> will test pan & bnr2, thnx Daisuke_Ido & onechard
<meuhlol> now need to find an "free" usenet server ;) don't want my ISP news servers see me at alt.binairies or alt.hackers :p
<mike__> Anyone here know where one might read up on XkbOptions?
<Daisuke_Ido> meuhlol: "free" usenet server w/ binary groups?
<Daisuke_Ido> you, dear boy, are effing dreaming/
<Daisuke_Ido> they don't exist
<meuhlol> i know, just mine isp give it, but many times it's incomplete :s
<runlevelten> what's wrong with alt.hackers?
<meuhlol> need to re-pay giganews :p
<BluesKaj> what't the setting to keep tabs open in Konq , whenever I open a new site the previos one is hidden, i've tried numerous times to fix this but to no avail
<runlevelten> apart from the *massive* kook/troll count
<runlevelten> koq settings > web behaviour > tabbed browsing > advanced options > open tabs in background
<runlevelten> *konq settings too, heh
<mike__> BluesKaj: Not sure I follow, but maybe Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Web Behavior -> Tabbed Browsing -> Advanced Options?
<mike__> lol
<ubuntu> hey, I'm on the kubuntu live cd,and how can I find out what sound driver is being used?
<runlevelten> typing race!
<mike__> runlevelten: I had a feeling you'd get that one. hehe
<ubuntu> anybody?
<meuhlol> niaks hellanzb is good to grab :p
<runlevelten> kinfocenter
<mike__> ubuntu - Alt+F2 -> kcontrol -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System
<meuhlol> or systemsettings :p
<runlevelten> system settings is weird :P
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, mike__ ..nope it's still opening the new tab but hiding the previous one , this is annoying
<mike__> System Settings insults the user's intelligence
<ubuntu> thnks
<runlevelten> it won't do if you've checked it BluesKaj
<twylight> what is a decent game for someone who just abandoned microsoft?
<mike__> BluesKaj: What do you mean "hiding" the previous one?
<runlevelten> have another look, you probably never clicked apply
<rjb> system settings is a complete mistake - wtf is wrong with kcontrol?
<twylight> \\\\\\\\\\\\\
<mike__> twylight: Nexuiz, OpenArena, Chromium, Briquolo... Check the Games section of getdeb.net
<BluesKaj> it drops to the panel , instead showing itself as a tab
<BluesKaj> instead of
<runlevelten> system settings is like a really poor attempt at yast
<ubuntu> runlevelten: yeah
<runlevelten> which rocks, except for the package manegement which novell killed.stone.dead.
<mike__> BluesKaj: Check "Open Links in New Tab instead of New Window"
<runlevelten> Although I believe they fixed it now
<BluesKaj> konq keeps only one tab
<runlevelten> too little too late :(
<twylight> who here uses GLdesktop?
<ubuntu> runlevelten: they did? too late here to
<runlevelten> That stupid massive heavyweight rubbish they plugged it into made yast pm smelly.
<runlevelten> Although Kubuntu really makes you realise how good the SuSE KDE is, doesn't it?
<mike__> My experience with RPM's is pretty limited, but from everything I've read, the system is pretty much inherently flawed
<ubuntu> runlevelten: oh, yeah, suse is ssweet, but then fedora is nice too
<hans> RPM was not bad for the time, but very poor when compared to apt
<twylight> another question
<runlevelten> For instance, every single person I've known who actually *works* with KDE uses the menu finder
<runlevelten> ALL THE TIME.
<twylight> how do I use .deb packages?
<ubuntu> lol
<mike__> BluesKaj: Try messing with the advanced options under Tabbed Browsing - something in there should get it for you
<Vuen> twylight: right click -> kubuntu package menu -> install
<ubuntu> well I'm off to install
<SlimeyPete> dpkg -i <file_name.deb>
<ubuntu> bye all
<runlevelten> katapault does not do the same thing
<BluesKaj> mike__, did that "Open Links in New Tab instead of New Window", but still drops the page down to the panel instead of opening a new tab
<runlevelten> ubuntu: have fun
<mike__> twylight: Right-click - Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<mike__> twylight: If that gives you errors, open Konsole and run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<twylight> thank you
<mike__> np
<runlevelten> The top option on that dialog does what you want BluesKaj.
<runlevelten> If you check it and press Apply, it will open new tabs in the background.
<mike__> twylight: If you have a lot of packages in one folder you want to install, open a terminal and run these commands: "cd /path/to/packages" "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" and "sudo apt-get -f install" if you get errors
<meuhlol> maybe an "sudo" before dpkg -i <file_name.deb> xD
<runlevelten> mike__: rpm and dpkg aren't that far apart in terms of functionality, but rpm and apt the tools are
<twylight> you guys are all so helpful
<twylight> thank you
<Vuen> mike, twylight: DON'T do what mike__ said
<runlevelten> On SuSE, I tend to use apt4rpm
<Vuen> twylight: apt-get -f is always a bad idea
<mike__> runlevelten: I've always heard RPM's dependency handling isn't as good as that of deb's
<runlevelten> *that should read rpm and deb the first part
<twylight> what's -f do?
<mike__> Vuen: Not if you don't follow it with a package name
<SlimeyPete> I like apt-get -f. It usually fixes stuff rather well, IME.
<meuhlol>  apt-get -f - force install, not great, but works xD
<runlevelten> there's rpm the packaging system, and rpm the tool
<icecruncher_> ok, ubuntu on live cd ws me :)
<SlimeyPete> I thought -f was fix, not force
<runlevelten> the packaging system is actually quite good, and can work with apt
<runlevelten> but the tools that manage the deps and the database tend not to be as good as apt
<icecruncher_> runlevelten: for example pclos
<mike__> no, it's force, but if you don't follow it with a package name and the dependencies can't be appropriately handled for whatever you're trying to fix, it just removes the problematic packages and everything's fine
<Vuen> SlimeyPete, mike__: -f is force. it's virtually always a bad idea. i've been using ubuntu for two years and i've *never* had to do it.
<mike__> That's been my experience with it, and I've used it quite extensively
<meuhlol> SlimeyPete: dunno how is in english exactly but try to translate from french: try to follow if checking integrity is fail
<runlevelten> also, rpm has useful features when rolling out stuff for what gets called "enterprise environments"
<mike__> Vuen: How do you install packages you downloaded from the web?
<SlimeyPete> Vuen:       -f, --fix-broken
<SlimeyPete> Vuen: ^^ from the man-page
<SlimeyPete> it's fix.
<mike__> Vuen: And if you've never had to do it, how do you know it's so bad? :-P
<meuhlol> sudo apt-get install --help ....
<SlimeyPete> and I've had to use it dzens of times on Debian and Ubuntu over the pat few years.
<Vuen> SlimeyPete: oh. you're right.
<mike__> lol
<Vuen> SlimeyPete: my bad. anyway --force-yes is always a bad idea.
<SlimeyPete> yes, I agree with that :)
<SlimeyPete> fix good, force bad.
* mike__ concurs
<meuhlol> xD
<mike__> twylight: In other words, that series of commands I gave you is safe. ;-)
<runlevelten> and a good idea
<mike__> bing
<runlevelten> icecruncher_: does pclos use apt + rpm then?
<runlevelten> oooooh sweet xD
<mike__> I'm actually moving towards keeping all the packages I download from the web on an APTonCD repository. We'll see how that works out
<BluesKaj> I can understand why konq isn't used as a browser much ... the instructions are unclear and the settings don't seem to work as described
<runlevelten> mike__: tis the way forward
<runlevelten> the settings work perfectly
<mike__> runlevelten: It's giving me one major problem so far I haven't been able to figure out
<runlevelten> What I told you to do up there ^  is what I always do to make tabs open in the background. If it didn't work, something's very wrong.
<runlevelten> mike__: what's that?
<BluesKaj> really ...ive changed the settings and unchecked everything in tabbed browsing, just to see what it does.,  but the behaviour is exactly the same
<mike__> It won't work with a version of qtcurve i downloaded - apt is completely unfunctional until I remove the APTonCD repository from my sources.list and apt-get update
<runlevelten> and I hate to repeat this, sorry, but are you definitely clicking apply?
<ubuntu> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<mike__> I figured it might be because there are already two other versions of the package available in Trevino's repository (which is in my sources.list), but there are other versions of other packages on the CD that don't seem to cause any conflicts
<runlevelten> won't work with qtcurve?
<runlevelten> and if you remove it it's fine?
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, is there something preventing tab browsing by switching between bookmarks ?
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: Sorry, I'm not clear what you mean... could you elaborate?
<mike__> I haven't tried that yet, going to some time today. I just started messing with APTonCD last night... But I'd imagine it would give errors about the other packages on the CD that are also in other repositories if they could be problematic
<mike__> Could it be that the version of qtcurve on there wasn't packaged according to the Ubuntu packaging compliance guidelines?
<runlevelten> Yeah, I'm thinking dodgy packages
<BluesKaj> I guess there's no automatic opening of tabs , then ... "open in new tab" has be used
<mike__> BluesKaj: I'm sorry, but I'm still not sure what exact tab behavior you're going for. Could you ellaborate a little?
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: you mean you want automatic open of new tabs?
<mike__> BluesKaj: Do you want Konqueror to run in single window mode, more or less?
<BluesKaj> when i choose a bookmark , id like it to automatcally open in a new tab without losing the existing one , that's all
<runlevelten> You want open links in new tab.
<mike__> BluesKaj: Middle-click the bookmark
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's checked and applied
<runlevelten> yeah, click the mousewheel not the button :)
<icecruncher> what happens when you middle click a tab?
<icecruncher> never figured that out
<BluesKaj> right mike__ , that works, thnx :)
<runlevelten> you paste the last thing you highlighted, and konqueror navigates to it
<mike__> NP
<mike__> Good chatting, everyone. G2G, peace
<runlevelten> middle click pastes the last thing you highlighted with the mouse =)
<runlevelten> later mike__
<icecruncher> a
<icecruncher> k
<icecruncher> thnks
<runlevelten> fast copy and paste.
<icecruncher> yup, quite handy
<runlevelten> CtrlC CtrlV sucks.
<runlevelten> heh
<ScarFreewill> i just installed vsftpd, set the homedir for user ftp to /var/ftp its still got the default config how do i make it follow symbolic links?
<icecruncher> runlevelten: ya know you can do teh highlighting in klipper as well?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+C doen't wor for C & P to the terminal
<runlevelten> Yes. I always run klipper
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: ctrl V is something else. Use shift insert
<runlevelten> klipper is very useful, and very unobtrusive til you want it
<ScarFreewill> klipper is very nice indeed
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: that's because in a console, ^V would stuff you up
<BluesKaj> yeah , klipper and knote are useful tools
<runlevelten> but obviously pasting into a console with the mousewheel works better than eithert
<icecruncher> ok, how can i find out the drivers of a network card? :)
<icecruncher> runlevelten: wati, moousewheel works for konsole?
<icecruncher> *wait
<runlevelten> icecruncher: yep
<icecruncher> yay
<runlevelten> icecruncher, what ones you have loaded now?
<icecruncher> runlevelten: ?
<runlevelten> or what driver is needed?
<runlevelten> @NIC driver
<icecruncher> runlevelten: need to find out the driver for me onboard ethernet
<runlevelten> what, it's not just working?
<icecruncher> runlevelten: no, working, but not working on a different computer, asme specs, running opensuse :)
<icecruncher> *same
<runlevelten> sudo lspci | grep Eth
<icecruncher> runlevelten: that just gives me the name
<runlevelten> yep. what's the name?
<icecruncher> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)
<runlevelten> atl1?
<runlevelten> lsmod | grep atl1
<icecruncher> atl1                   36492  0
<icecruncher> mii                     6528  1 atl1
<runlevelten> that's the one.
<icecruncher> mii?
<icecruncher> or rather atl1 3.6.49 or wahtever
<runlevelten> should be with the kernel
<runlevelten> try looking for it, then modprobe atl1 on the box where it isn't working
<icecruncher> runlevelten: k, well it's a older version, so taht explains it, neeed new kernel
<icecruncher> runlevelten: thnks
<runlevelten> np =)
<bia> hallo
<runlevelten> hello bia
<bia> wie komm ich in den deutschen bereich
<hero> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<hero> er
<hero> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hero> heh, i've always wanted to do that
<bia> thanks
<hero> bieter! or however you spell it
<Impy^> wow this is weird :o
<runlevelten> I'm afraid I don't speak really functional Deutsch. If you're slow and careful sometimes I can follow. :)
<Impy^> are there any sites with tutorials on how to install things? i dont understand how i install firefox ;(
<hero> i speak piglatin like you wouldn't elievebay
<runlevelten> click add/remove programs, choose firefox
<runlevelten> :)
<runlevelten> wb arun
<Impy^> ooh somethings happening :)
<hero> Impy^: yay!
<Impy^> cheers run hopefully this will work :$
<Impy^> i'm a complete newbie sorry :(
<runlevelten> Impy^: np at all :)
<hero> don't apologize! you're in the right place.
<runlevelten> That's nothing to be sorry about!
<runlevelten> Welcome
<Impy^> :)
<arun> thanks runlevelten
<Impy^> is firefox the best browser to use with kubuntu?
<runlevelten> Kind of subjective impy, but most people like it, yeah
<runlevelten> I'd definitely use it if you're a newbie looking for an easy experience , it's good stuff
<Impy^> yeah i love firefox ;)
<Impy^> brb making a cup of tea :)
<runlevelten> I need coffee actually
* runlevelten debates which monster munch... flamin hot or pickled onion
<runlevelten> I wonder what sort of support staff Canonical employ. This is kind of fun =)
* runlevelten looks
<evilmm> Impy^: im actually using konq...its not too bad
<runlevelten> I use konq too and like it.
<runlevelten> I switch JS off by default too
<evilmm> only problem with konq is gmail
<evilmm> and i just use kmail
<runlevelten> I use kmail for gmail
<runlevelten> haha yeah, great minds
<evilmm> evil google people
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> I can get my bt mouse working, but when I restart the computer, it needs to be reset and connected again... is there no way to pair devices under kubuntu>
<runlevelten> tzanger, did you do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothMouse?
<HanzZ> heh.. does somebody know some stopwatch program which can simply count number of seconds/minutes/hours until i say STOP ?
<dewitt> can you use kmail with new account or do you have to use your isp
<tzanger> runlevelten: hidd --search conencts it
<hans> dewitt: you can use kmail with any number of accounts
<tzanger> hidd --connect afterward gets "connection refused"
<tzanger> and if I shut the mouse off, turn it on and connect I get "page timed out"
<dewitt> ok thanks
<Impy^> hi how do i go about viewing the files i have on windows through kubuntu?
<tzanger> runlevelten: hmm now it appears to be working a little better
<tzanger> I'll have to play with it a little
<arafat> HanzZ: sudo apt-get install stopwatch :-)
<runlevelten> HanzZ: there's a program called "stopwatch"...
<tzanger> now if I could only get cups to use these printers at work... heh
<HanzZ> linux is so easy
<HanzZ> :)
<arafat> HanzZ: sometimes it is...;-)
<runlevelten> Impy^: hang on a second, boiling kettle =)
<cs5> Has anyone else had issues installing or upgrading to feisty. I have tried the instal with both the cd and the dvd, both failed with a freeze at 15% detecting file systems, and upgrades are not going well although it seems to be fixing the broken packages now. anyone have any ideas or help on this?
<Impy^> hi how do i go about viewing the files i have on windows through kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> Impy^: you should be able to see your windows drive in Storage Media, or in /media
<evilmm> Impy^: is it iver network?
<evilmm> over*
* meuhlol is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<Impy^> nah just one pc
<runlevelten> right. where were we
<tzanger> is there a "kubuntu" way of adding mount points to /etc/fstab?  I can edit the file just fine, just trying to keep package managers/configuration managers happy
<runlevelten> tzanger: did you successfully use the connect option now?
<tzanger> runlevelten: no, search connected it again, connect says connection refused
<runlevelten> impy: do you happen to know whether your windows drive is ntfs?
<Impy^> not a clue sorry :o
<linux_> hi
<runlevelten> did you look in media:/?
<Impy^> yeah
<Impy^> there's things called .directory cdrom floppy
<Impy^> ;o
<runlevelten> nb: media:/  isn't /media
<runlevelten> look in both :)
<Impy^> > /media is where im looking atm
<runlevelten> cs5 yes, there have been a lot of issues. Myself, I'd keep my home folder but install the OS from the disc as opposed to upgrading. Just my take on it.
<runlevelten> type media:/ into konqueror's menu bar :)
<runlevelten> address bar even, heh
<cs5> i cant instal from the disk because of the freezing. Is there a way to instal OVER my edgy instal? without changing the partition tables?
<zoohouse> Hello everyone. I am trying to compile a file but it needs like a million dependencies. Is there a way to see all of them without having to do ./configure all the time?
<cs5> Any reasons for the freezing that youve heard of runlevelten?
<runlevelten> tzanger: you replaced deviceaddr with what the other command spat out yeah?
<tzanger> correct
<runlevelten> have you checked the disk cs5?
<runlevelten> sounds like it might be stuffed up
<cs5> runlevelten: Yes, they both verified fine, and my mem test was good also
<Timppa> any ideas why wine is grayed out in the Adept Installer?
<runlevelten> zoohouse: looked in README and INSTALL?
<TeraDyne> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<TeraDyne> Timppa: you might not have the universe repository enabled.
<zoohouse> runlevelten: yea, the INSTALL is just the general instructions
<TeraDyne> !universe | Timppa
<ubotu> Timppa: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zoohouse> ./configure doesn't have a flag where it will test each depend first to see if you have it and then output a list of missing libs?????
<Timppa> TeraDyne: thanks
<TeraDyne> Timppa: No problem.
<flux__> I have installed Kubuntu but im getting nothing but a black screen when trying to boot it up, suggestions?
<daoudi5> hello
<daoudi5> i have some problem with my wifi carte
<TeraDyne> flux__: What kind of video card are you using?
<flux__> TeraDyne its an ATI one, i know i can fix it if i can get to the terminal and edit xorg.conf from there but i cant remember how to reach it
<Yorokobi> flux__, ctrl-alt-f1 should drop you to a terminal
<TeraDyne> flux__: The Recovery kernel will work if that doesn't.
<flux__> k thx gonna try
<evilmm> anyone have an idea when i click on a .torrent file and open it in azureus instead of cacheing the torrent and opening it, azureus tries to open the url of the torrent file
<cs5> jhutchins: are you busy right now?
<evilmm> this is annoying because it wont work on private trackers
<cs5> evilmm can you get a magnet link for the torrent your looking for?
<evilmm> no
<evilmm> its .torrent files on a private tracker in konq
<evilmm> i have konq set to open with azureus
<evilmm> but instead it pushes the url of the torrent to it
<cs5> try adding the url of the torrent directly into azureus and see if it grabs it and caches it properly. Konq I have no idea about.Sry
<evilmm> well, it says 404 because its not logged in
<cs5> been using the ktorrent with encryption on and it seems to work great
<cs5> 404 not found.
<evilmm> yes
<cs5> I am lost as you, if you want i'll try to grab the same torrent and try it with my setup to verify it
<evilmm> lol private tracker
<cs5> lol, yes true
<evilmm> sorry but its oink and im not willing to risk it
<r00t_> hi im trying to setup kbfx with this howto:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76746 but when i get to:./configure --prefix=/usr
<r00t_> r00t@63-164-27-250:~/Desktop/kbfx-0.4.9.3.1$ ./configure --prefix=/usr
<r00t_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<r00t_> what am i doing wrong?or does anyone have/can make a .deb?
<r00t_> ^for feisty amd64?
<runlevelten> hi r00t_ - do you need to go one directory deeper?
<r00t_> im not sure
<runlevelten> what's the output of ls in that directory?
<r00t_> build.sh        configdialog  images kbfx.ebuild.in  kbfx.spec.in        plugins  srcCMakeLists.txt  config.h.in   kbfx-0.4.9.3.1.ebuild  kbfxlib  kbfx-svn.ebuild.in  po       strigi-0.3.11.ebuild makemodules    doc kbfx-9999.ebuild kbfx.spec       patches  skin
<r00t_> strigi.ebuild.in
<BluesKaj> !Pasterbin | r00t_,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasterbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !Pastebin | r00t_,
<ubotu> r00t_,: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Timppa> hmm I checked the repositories and wine is still grayed out :/
<r00t_> sorry BluesKaj,how many lines are okay at once?
<runlevelten> kbfx is in universe innit?
<runlevelten> sudo apt-get install kbfx
<r00t_> it is?
<r00t_> lol
<runlevelten> !kbfx | r00t_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00t_> just apt-got it
<BluesKaj> r00t_, maybe 2
<r00t_> thanks for some reason i didint even think of that,i saw the guide and just started following it
<Impy^> how come when i try run certain things it askes me for a kdewallet password?
<runlevelten>  np
<runlevelten> run certain things?
<Impy^> kopete
<runlevelten> like as in programs?
<Novell> Impy^: you got passwords stored in kwallet for it ?
<runlevelten> oh well kopete - that's to get at your stored passwords
<Impy^> is there a site with lots of infomation and tutorials on?
<TeraDyne> Timppa: are you using Adept or the Add\Remove Programs option?
<runlevelten> kwallet is absolutely excellent
<Impy^> what isk kwallet? :o
<runlevelten> It's your encrypted password store
<Impy^> ahh k :)
<runlevelten> ...and you can use it to carry your automatic logins to new systems, or to read old passwords you've forgotten etc
<runlevelten> way cool.
<runlevelten> :P
<Impy^> ahh :)
<Impy^> i don't want it to remember passwords ;o
<Impy^> sorry i'm really new to this :/
<runlevelten> No probs. Before I say this, I should say it's quite safe, and it seems to end up invaluable for end users
<SlimeyPete> we were all newbies once
<SlimeyPete> hell, every day I learn something new
* Novell hugs kwallet
<Impy^> :)
<Timppa> ah I forgot to update apt-get, now it works :)
<runlevelten> but you can disable kwallet by running kwalletmanager
<Impy^> i think my dad installed this with the live cd is there a better version to get?
<TeraDyne> Timppa: Good to know you figured it out.
<runlevelten> It's probably in the K menu, but kubuntu insists on using the broken kmenu without the finder, so I can't see it.
<Impy^> ahh
<runlevelten> Impy^: should be fine
<runlevelten> Impy^: type alt F2 kwalletmanager
<BluesKaj> Novell, someone here told me kwallet is " evil " ...why is that , because it's a PITA or .... ?
<cs5> could a video card issue cause a freeze in the instal of feisty?
<Novell> BluesKaj: I don't dint it being a PITA or evil at all
<SlimeyPete> yes.
<Impy^> ahh awesome cheers run :)
<runlevelten> Novell, could you fix the kmenu? :P
<Novell> *find
<SlimeyPete> cs5: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<Novell> runlevelten: nothing wrong with it
<runlevelten> You're not the Novell I know :P
<Novell> runlevelten: I'm the only one on freenode
<cs5> smileypete: not yet. I have tried the live/install cd and dvd and have upgraded alot already, but i just came into a problem with my monitors so im thinking incompatibility somewhere
<Novell> (registered nick)
<runlevelten> Novell: Never mind...
* runlevelten sighs
<TeraDyne> runlevelten: Referenece to SuSE?
<Azaraeel> Hey guys, I have Juk, But when I try to play any music nothing happens :/ I use Amarok to, And everything works fine on that, Any got any ideas? Help would be much appricated :)
<runlevelten> gives TeraDyne ten points =)
* runlevelten gives TeraDyne ten points also =) 
<TeraDyne> XD Nice.
<Novell> runlevelten: I can't express how old that's getting
* TeraDyne goes off to register a launchpad account...
<TeraDyne> Novell: Well, you decided on using the nick...
<runlevelten> Yeah, that's what I thought.
<Novell> TeraDyne: like 10 years ago
<runlevelten> Maybe it's that whole "registered trademark of the SuSE-makin'-type company for a nick" thing..
<rorich> in the kde taskbar it's very hard for me to find konqueror because it doesn't use its icon, but always another icon (favicon) and a site's name, which is very disturbing and confusing. how can i force konqueror show ITS FUCKING OWN ICON? please help me, i am very frustrated!
<runlevelten> Heh - ten years ago I was working with NetWare servers. Memories...
<runlevelten> well, 12 :P
<pierre_> i accidently removes all my panels, is there a way to restore them to default_
<runlevelten> rorich: do you know, I don't actually know.
<pierre_> ?|
* runlevelten has a root around to see :)
<Minataku> 10 years ago I was still using Windows
<rorich> runlevelten: what do you mean "do you know, i don't actually know"? or does the key stand in the comma?
<runlevelten> If it makes no sense to you, ignore the part before the comma :)
<runlevelten> split(',')[1:] 
<shadowhywind> Hi all, werid problem here. I can not ping from one linux box to the other. I get a unknown host error anyone have any problems?
<runlevelten> ping the IP address - does it work?
<cs5> anyone help with this error: The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<Minataku> shadowhywind: Check the firewall rules along the route
<cs5> it happened after upgrading my dapper to edgy
<shadowhywind> Minataku there is no firewall on eather computers
<Minataku> shadowhywind: Then suspect the firewall in the router
<shadowhywind> and runlevelten pinging the IP address work
<Minataku> Oh!
<Minataku> shadowhywind: You don't have DNS
<runlevelten> right, and this is on a local lan right? So pinging google.com works yeah?
<markrian> Is there a supported (recommended) way of upgrading a system without having X installed? i.e., a server. I don't want to have to install X just to upgrade the system.
<runlevelten> not necessarily Minataku
<r00t_> grrr so now i have kbfx installed but i dont know how to load it?
<runlevelten> shadowhywind: pinging google.com works?
<Minataku> runlevelten: I'm assuming it's on a LAN
<shadowhywind> runlevelten yes
<Minataku> Yeah, he lacks DNS for LAN machines
<runlevelten> right, sudo nano /etc/hosts and add an entry for your other linux box
<shadowhywind> also don't know why, but when windows pings the one box, with the host name it works
<runlevelten> shadowhywind: yep, it will do.
<runlevelten> do this: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<r00t_> if i have no menu bars/nothing on my desktop to right click on to add a menu how would i add one?
<shadowhywind> what would the /etc/hosts line i should add look like?
<jughead> what is the keyboard shortcut to switch between desktops in KDE?  I thought is was ctl+alt+pgup/dn but it's not working
<runlevelten> add a line like this:
<runlevelten> 22.33.44.55  myhostname
<tzanger> is the kontact news summary plugin available anywhere?  I can't seem to locate it
<tzanger> I have knews in kontact on the left panel but I can't get the summary plugin to show up
<Minataku> You can also add in any alternative names for the system after that
<runlevelten> it's usually ctrl+tab, but I think I might have had to set that myself on this kubuntu setup
<shadowhywind> ok, on boxA i have a line saying 192.168.2.5 boxA
<shadowhywind> and boxB i have a line saying 192.168.2.6 boxB
<shadowhywind> do i have to add a line on boxA with boxB's ip and hostname?
<Minataku> shadowhywind: One of those boxes is the current machine, correct?
<shadowhywind> yes
<Minataku> If so, add it's name to the line prefixed with 127.0.0.1
<Minataku> And remove it's own line
<Yorokobi> shadowhywind, yes, boxA should have an entry for boxB and vice versa
<Minataku> No need to route stuff intended for the local machine through the LAN
<shadowhywind> also on one of the files, I have two lines for 127.0.0.1 (one with localhost and one with boxA) is that normal?
<Yorokobi> do NOT remove the line referring to itself, though
<Minataku> shadowhywind: That's fine too
<Minataku> You can assign multiple names to one machine, either on one line or multiple
<runlevelten> shadowhywind: now ensure all machines on your lan have the appropriate entries in their /etc/hosts :)
<Minataku> Now, pinging boxA will ping 127.0.0.1, as will pinging localhost
<shadowhywind> so on boxA i have three lines, 127.0.0.1 localhost, 127.0.0.1 boxA and 192.168.2.5 boxA you suggest i but a fourth line with boxB?
<runlevelten> save and pinging works, assuming your machines answer pings
<runlevelten> does it work?
<Minataku> shadowhywind: No, change the boxA line to the boxB line
<runlevelten> shadowhywind: 127.0.0.1 localhost boxA  will do
<Minataku> And that's it
<shadowhywind> also here is a werid thing on boxB. I have a 127.0.1.1 boxB
<runlevelten> 127.0.0.1 localhost boxa  192.168.2.5 boxb
<shadowhywind> should i change that to 127.0.0.1? sense the localhost is 127.0.0.1?
<runlevelten> (with a newline before 192.2.5)
<runlevelten> shadowhywind: ^
<Minataku> Huh... whaddya know, it's not case sensitive
<Minataku> Sorry, doing my own research into it
<runlevelten> It's all treated as lower case ;)
<runlevelten> well, there's no distinction really, but the canonicall wossname is lower case
<shadowhywind> ok thanks! that ended up fixing it
<Minataku> runlevelten: Well, it'll report the name in the exact case in hosts
<runlevelten> -l
<cs5> Holy Shit. Can anyone please help me figure this out before i do my 4th reinstall
<Minataku> But you can specify it in any case
<Minataku> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<r00t_> hi i have no panels on my desktop how do i add one?
<Minataku> !panels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bah
<r00t_> humbug
<Minataku> Useful only 25% of the time :P
<PriceChild> !xconfig | cs5
<ubotu> cs5: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<cs5> broken or not fully installed
<cs5> tried to instal cant access lock
<Minataku> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cs5> no output
<Minataku> Good
<Minataku> The lock is clear
<r00t_> would there be some sort of CL thing i could do with kicker to add a panel?any panel at all?
<Minataku> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Minataku> Now that
<runlevelten> right click, panel menu, add panel
<cs5> get this...../usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<Minataku> There we go
<Minataku> Purge it and reinstall from scratch
<Minataku> JUST X
<Minataku> Not Kubuntu
<Minataku> lol
<cs5> lol, whew
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<r00t_> whats 256mb in kb?
<Minataku> r00t_: 256*1024
<runlevelten> right, on the konqueror taskbar icon thing...
<r00t_> Minataku: whats the *?
<Minataku> Multiply
<eean> when I tried to install flashplugin-nonfree, it complained of a md5sum mismatch and aborted
<runlevelten> I think that if you disable favicon fetching in konqueror, it will have to use the konqueror icon as the titlebar icon (which is what taskbar uses)
<Minataku> On a calculator it's the button with the "x"
<cs5> lol
<cs5> minataku:ty
<Minataku> cs5: No problem
<Minataku> Probably when you first tried to install X11, something broke and it failed
<Minataku> Which is why xrandr (and probably some other crap, too) was missing
<cs5> well, im off to try this....
<Impy^> you can't copy and paste in the terminal can you? :
<Impy^> :o
<Minataku> Impy^: You can
<Minataku> VT or xterm?
<Impy^> ahh
<Minataku> Because if it's a VT then you need GPM
<Impy^> $ ls
<Minataku> If it's an xterm then it's the same as any other copypasta
<Impy^> i dunno :S
<runlevelten> to get konqueror app icons in the taskbar:
<Impy^> im trying to get flash working in firefox :o
<Minataku> Impy^: KDE uses Konsole
<Minataku> Not xterm
<Impy^> i got konsole open atm
<Minataku> But they provide the same functionality
<Impy^> http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/installing-macromedia-flash-player.html i got to stage 5 :o
<Minataku> Impy^: Then yeah, copy/pasting is just like c/p in any other X11 app
<Yorokobi> Minataku, in konsole: echo $TERM
<Minataku> I don't use KDE
<Yorokobi> :)
<Minataku> I don't even use Kubuntu
<Yorokobi> ah, well, $TERM is xterm in konsole
<Minataku> I'm a Gentoo user, but I like to help out
* Yorokobi is using fluxbox
<Minataku> Same :D
<Impy^> so any ideas what i can do? :(
* TeraDyne is actually using KDE on Kubuntu
<runlevelten> Open the file .kde/share/config/konquerorrc, go to [HTML Settings]  and add EnableFavicon=false
<Minataku> Impy^: I assume you're trying to do this in Konq
<Minataku> To which I suggest using Firefox instead
<Impy^> nah with firefox
<Minataku> Ah
<runlevelten> rorich: then clear your cache and the taskbar should use the konqueror icon for konqueror instances
<Minataku> Impy^: What can you do? Step 6 would be a good plan. :3
<cs5> minataku: could you take a look at this....http://pastebin.com/m2da707ca
<Minataku> Sure
<cs5> ty
<Impy^> what about step 5
<cs5> i have a very broken system
<Impy^> when i try type $ ls i get an error
<Minataku> cs5: What did you type to get that?
<Novell> Impy^: don't include the $
<Minataku> Yeah
<Impy^> i haven't
<Minataku> $ is the shell prompt
<Minataku> In that case, what error?
<Impy^> i tried just ls
<cs5> sudo apt-get install update-manager
<Minataku> cs5: I thought you were reinstalling X11
<cs5> i was going to but i get the same type errors with every command
<runlevelten> "KDE uses Konsole". It's not compulsory....
<cs5> lol, i sec i typed x-11 when looking
* runlevelten 's KDE quite often uses rxvt, yakuake, or gnome-terminal
<cs5> coundn't find package x
<Minataku> cs5: Try " apt-get -f install xserver-xorg "
<Impy^> ahh i got the ls thing working i think
<Minataku> Which should forcibly install xserver-xorg
<cs5> not root....
<Minataku> Right, sudo first
<Minataku> Then what I said
<cs5> still
<Minataku> cs5: " sudo apt-get -f install xserver-xorg "
<cs5> pastebinning the results
<cs5> http://pastebin.com/m5d60f696
<Minataku> cs5: Yeah, try just " sudo apt-get -f install "
<Minataku> Let apt-get fix itself up
<cs5> 3 to instal
<cs5> ty
<Minataku> np
<Minataku> "Simplified package management" my ass
<cs5> no doubt
<Minataku> Gentoo is easier than this crap
<cs5> lol
<emil> g
<alie> hai all
<cs5> minataku: is there a way to verify if everything is good now that i am back at a prompt?
<evilmm> gentoo = waiting for compiling
<Minataku> cs5: If it didn't bitch and moan... everything is good
<cs5> ok, ty again
<Minataku> Try reinstalling X now if it didn't already
<Minataku> evilmm: Not at all
<Minataku> Set a compile in motion, do other things
<Minataku> Especially with an RT-PREEMPT kernel
<cs5> doing it now
<evilmm> i dunno i used sabayon for a while
<Minataku> Low-latency desktop with real-time preempt, so slick
<evilmm> when updates take an hr to comile im sorry but no
<Minataku> Like turning a uniprocessor machine into multiprocessor
<Impy^> aha awesome got flash installed cheers for the help everyone :D
<Minataku> :D
<Impy^> now i gotta try access my files on windows:)
<kubuntu> hello
<kubuntu> got prblem here guys
<runlevelten> Hello shuyeb/kubuntu
<kubuntu> i cant play any videos on youtube
<kubuntu> its asking me to install flash player
<cs5> minataku: it installed xserver and my monitors are both on now but i still can't fix resolution issues. Im in clone mode and the res is too high, i am scrolling around the screen but i can change it
<Minataku> cs5: Still no xrandr !?
<runlevelten> so install it...
<Minataku> !fixres
<pag> kubuntu, well do you have a Flash Player installed?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kubuntu> no
<Minataku> Try that
<cs5> nope.
<Minataku> At the very least, set it to be correct on X11 start
<pag> kubuntu, install flashplugin-nonfree from the multiverse
<cs5> cant find package x11 when i try to instal it.
<runlevelten> I thought there was a flash installer through firefox now?
<runlevelten> Was that another distro?
<cs5> ill read up more and see what i can find
<kubuntu> im uusing opera
<pag> cs5, iirc it's called xserver-xorg
<cs5> oh ok, so thats what i installed , so now to configure then, right?
<pag> kubuntu, you still have to have Flash installed, if you want to run it - there's quite little differences in browsers
<excitatory> runlevelten: you can do either.
<runlevelten> I use konqueror. Still install flash through a mozilla browser though
<pag> cs5, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<evilmm> holy shit katapult searches my amarok library if i start typing the song
<pag> runlevelten, I'm not sure, I've always installed it through the repos.
<cs5> im half through it, I may need your help setting up my other head after though, if its ok.
<pag> evilmm, yes, yes it does...
<runlevelten> I dislike katapult. It doesn't expand menus and stuff.
<kubuntu> ERROR: Your home directory does not have a Mozilla, SeaMonkey or Firefox
<kubuntu>        browser user directory. Run one of these browsers at least onc
<Yorokobi> cs5, nVidia or ATI?
<runlevelten> Yep. That's why I install with firefox :)
<kubuntu> oki
<cs5> ati
<cs5> ati all-in-wonder 9600 series
<runlevelten> I'm finding it hard to work out why adept is preferred
<Daisuke_Ido> cs5: let's skip the intermediate steps and go straight to you slamming your head into the wall repeatedly while locked in a rubber room
<runlevelten> It's very unstable, synaptic is much better.
<Yorokobi> runlevelten, I'm with you there.
<cs5> Lmao
<cs5> sure
* Yorokobi is still a dselect fan
<runlevelten> I've always run synaptic with KDE if I want an apt GUI
<Daisuke_Ido> oh yeah, i definitely prefer synaptic
<runlevelten> well, not "always", but for like 7 years or somethig
<cs5> daisuke_ido: are you saying this is a lost cause with this card
<evilmm> who needs gui's
<evilmm> aptitude serves me well
<runlevelten> Sometimes I want a GUI - for instance if someone unfamiliar with it is giong to be installing packages on the machine
<evilmm> pfft
<runlevelten> aptitude is a gui anyway :P
<stdin> but it's not graphical
<runlevelten> what is it, audio?
<stdin> it's a TUI :)
<hero> aptitude is not a gui
<hero> it's command line
<stdin> Text User Interface
<evilmm> well i dont just run aptitude actually
<hero> maybe you're thinking of adept
<hero> or synaptic
<evilmm> just aptitide install/remove/search
<runlevelten> No, it's a GUI. It might be an ncurses GUI, but it's a GUI
<Daisuke_Ido> hero: aptitude is certainly GUI
<runlevelten> just like text mode yast
<Daisuke_Ido> just because it doesn't have fancy graphics...
<evilmm> handles dependecies better then apt-get
<Slyboots> aptitude is a ncurses..
<hero> i've always run aptitude on the command line
<evilmm> or so i was taught
<hero> and there is no "gui" version
<Daisuke_Ido> hero: go type aptitude
<Yorokobi> hero, try just 'aptitude'
<hero> yep, i did
<evilmm> depends on if you think its graphical or guided user interface :-p
<Daisuke_Ido> and stop making yourself look like a complete ass.
<cs5> honestly, am i screwed without a different card, because i just setup the whole xserver and still get XrandR extension not supported
<hero> Daisuke_Ido: the program exists on my machine. it's NOT graphical.
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a menu at the top?
<hero> you're thinking of something else
<Daisuke_Ido> couple panes
<Daisuke_Ido> top and bottom pane
<hero> you're thinking of synaptic.
<hero> who's the ass now?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, i'm not, you idiot.
<cs5> easy fella's
<runlevelten> woa there, hehe
<stdin> ncurces isn't graphical, it's all text. but it really depends on what you call graphical anyway
<evilmm> lol i didnt know i was gonna start a gang war in here
<cs5> no war here. good help so far. we are all in here for a reason that is aside of war
<hero> console-based: apt-get, aptitude; graphical-based: adept, synapic
* Daisuke_Ido slaps hero
<cs5> debates are always helpful to learn by though
<cs5> lol
* Yorokobi prefers 8x16 graphic cells for rendering text
<evilmm> not when you call people idiots
<stdin> tho it should be in -ot
<cs5> true
<Daisuke_Ido> aptitude is a gui, whether you accept it or not
<hero> Daisuke_Ido: ok, if you *really* think aptitude is graphical, then upload an image that proves that.
* evilmm prefers index cards
<runlevelten> OK, well let's settle with "Aptitude is a cursor driven front-end where instead of typing what you want, you move a cursor around and choose options from a menu"
<onechard> i'll buy that
<cs5> me too
<hero> i still think you've got that mixed up with some other program
<dwidmann> alright, I've got an interesting one if anyone feels they know the answer. What would cause this kernel error: "17.9704331 ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC". I'm assume passing an option in at boot would fix it, any ideas which one would?
<runlevelten> ...and a good percentage of the interface is dedicated to display of non-text shapes and colours that do nothing but delineate the interface features.
<Yorokobi> hero, it is a matter of semantics. One a purely technical level, text _is_ graphics.
<runlevelten> instead of calling them graphics :)
<Daisuke_Ido> http://img400.imageshack.us/img400/6439/snapshot5qq9.png
<Daisuke_Ido> that *is* a gui
<Daisuke_Ido> a primitive gui
<Daisuke_Ido> but a gui.
<hero> *sigh*
<pag> dwidmann, hmm.. noapic?
<hero> what a waste of time. arguing over a word.
<Daisuke_Ido> you started this
<cs5> is there help for me?
<hero> and that looks like dselect, not aptitude
<stdin> dwidmann: bad bios maybe? try the options " noapic pci=noapic"
<hero> er
<dwidmann> pag: 'twas what I was thinking, just probing for a second opinion.  I'll tell him to try that one first
<Yorokobi> dwidmann, did you get a kernel oops?
<dwidmann> stdin: I'll note that also
<stdin> dwidmann: I have to do "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off" to get my hp server to boot
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: wasn't me. Someone else. But that's the full extent of the error, it just hangs there, right off the bat.
<dwidmann> stdin: wow, quite a few of 'em
<Yorokobi> dwidmann, try the noacpi options (make sure it is spelled correctly :)
<stdin> some manufacturers make buggy bios's
<Daisuke_Ido> http://img457.imageshack.us/img457/6418/snapshot6gh5.png
<dwidmann> stdin: indeed
<hero> you should have qualified what you meant by gui
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm done with this.
<hero> i understand gui to be a program meant to run in a graphical environment
<hero> not in a console
<Daisuke_Ido> you're wrong.
<runlevelten> then you're wrong :)
<Daisuke_Ido> end of story, time to ignore.
<hero> that is the general understanding of it
<kubunturun-mozil> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<docta_v> is there a debian/ubuntu equivalent of a driver update disk? my system has a controller that i need to load a driver for in order to install the OS... just wondering what the procedure is for that
<runlevelten> aptitude is borderline WIMP to be honest =)
<hero> maybe not to coders, but the general public
<kubuntu> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<kubuntu> im getting that message
<runlevelten> it has a mouse driven interface with menus, and most of the output is there to create graphics :)
<Yorokobi> docta_v, no. Linux doesn't use that. The install kernels are built to accomodate as much hardware as possible.
<runlevelten> the differentiation between GUI toolkits and $OTHER isn't really hard and fast hero :)
<hero> obviously
<runlevelten> you can make a GUI without X
<kubuntu> ???????????
<hero> or i wouldn't have been called an "ass"
<onechard> also probably depends on your age runlrvrl :-0
<hero> thanks for being so welcoming and friendly, btw, Daisuke_Ido
<sweettooth> hi can anyone familiar with gimp provide some links for tutorials? i have been using photoshop in xp but now trying to learn gimp in kubuntu
<stdin> ugg, this channel is looking more like #ubuntu now
<r00t_> runlevelten: what do you use instead of aptitude in a cli?
<r00t_> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Yorokobi> r00t_, dselect
<runlevelten> Hey, maybe Daisuke_Ido is just having a bad day :\
<hero> better than the debate over the existence of god, often had in ##linux
<r00t_> sweettooth: ^^^
<TeraDyne> stdin: ? I've been away... "trying" to order a dell computer for a friend...
<runlevelten> I use apt
<sweettooth> r00t_, lol i've been there and its didn't seem to helpful
<runlevelten> and occasionally other tools, obviously, heh
<sweettooth> r00t_, but thx for the suggestion ;)
<stdin> TeraDyne: the "discussions" people have often turn to arguments in #ubuntu, same thing happening here
<cs5> everywhere
<TeraDyne> stdin: Ok... What did I miss? *scrolls up*
<hero> stdin: it's never happened to me before just now.
<hero> and i've never seen it here before
<hero> so mea culpa
<stdin> I've seen it a few times
<stdin> and personal attacks are not good
<dwidmann> oh, and here's the thread I was speaking of a few minutes ago if anyone wants to add anything - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3008184#post3008184
<runlevelten> To be fair I think just one person got a bit carried away
<cs5> when you cram as much technical knowledge into a brain its social structure tends to suffer, we must all be aware of the intentional hurt we inflict
<stdin> runlevelten: that's no excuse if others follow suit
<runlevelten> hero: I hope you didn't think I was being hostile too
<runlevelten> stdin: I don't think anyone did
<dwidmann> cs5: on whom?
<cs5> i was not enabling it, we must control ourselves
<hero> runlevelten: nah, i don't care that much about it anymore
<stdin> "lead by example" < motto of the day
<cs5> on anyone we choose to call names because we are angry at a difference in opinion
<cs5> opinions are like assholes everyone has one...
<dwidmann> cs5: but differences in opinion are punishable by death!
<cs5> not in mY country
<cs5> I hope
<TeraDyne> cs5: American?
<cs5> canadian.....
<cs5> lol
<hero> not yet at least heh
<dwidmann> What about in your own, deluded, little world that exists only inside your head (assuming you have that ... I hope I'm not alone here :D)
<cs5> Americans punish differences of opinions in far worse ways than death
<dustin> hah, it's not that bad
<cs5> war is bad for everyone
<TeraDyne> cs5: Not in my state.
<cs5> Good to hear
<dustin> i will openly insult and deride the current administration and they don't kill me
<runlevelten> Oh God, do we need to go there?
<cs5> Lmao
<stdin> *cough* -ot *couch*
<dwidmann> cs5: example of the worse ways than death (shouldn't be hard find some, I just want to hear what you have in mind)
<dustin> haha
<TeraDyne> stdin: too late for that...
<runlevelten> Great, torrential rain :(
<stdin> TeraDyne: it's only the 2nd time I have said it :p
<cs5> I believe the current crisis overseas would suffice as a huge example of what a difference of opinion can end up being
<dwidmann> dustin: yeah, just don't say you're going to kill them or some such anywhere online that isn't encrypted, even as a joke, or you'll have the FBI at your doorstep.
<runlevelten> Oh, and now a network printer has stopped working.
* runlevelten kicks it
<dwidmann> cs5: could be worse, could be like the middle east.
<runlevelten> Ah, that's better.
<cs5> yes.
<evilmm> speaking of bullshit i just read a 2pg article in playboy on net neutrality while i was on the shitter...like 95% of people that read that mag are really gonna give a fuck
<dustin> yeah, i'm not making death threats
<stdin> !language  | evilmm
<dustin> but i call them stupid a lot
<Pricey> !ohmy | evilmm
<ubotu> evilmm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TeraDyne> !ohmy | evilmm
<evilmm> oopsies
<dustin> haha
<hero> oh my, look at all the bangs
<dustin> i think us nerds probably read playboy the most ;)
<stdin> ohh...
<dwidmann> dustin: yeah, just saying so. Think that happened to someone on lj or some such. I heard about it a year or more ago.
<stdin> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hero> what would you do without that bot :P
<stdin> type in in manually
<runlevelten> evilmm: considering the primary activity of people whilst reading playboy, there's a good chance it'll reach a few politicians and corporate executives.
<TeraDyne> That offtopic should be rewritten  to point to #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus . It's always dead in #ubuntu-offtpoic
<evilmm> lol
<TeraDyne> offtopic entry*
<dustin> any word on starcraft 2 for linux?
<hero> it's always offtopic when that entry is pasted.
<dwidmann> Oh, and further yet into our offtopic discussion, while slightly less offtopic ... I ordered a laptop last night :)
<runlevelten> You see, CUPS respects a good kick.
<evilmm> dwidmann: what you get?
<dustin> dwidmann: ubuntu laptop?
<dustin> i've been eyeing the dells
<dwidmann> dustin: yeah, that's what I want with
<dwidmann> *went
<evilmm> im either gonna get a dell or a system76
<runlevelten> Right, I have it down to 5 pages
<dustin> you'll have to come back
<dustin> and let me know how it goes
<dwidmann> evilmm: I priced the 76 and it came out as a lot more with the same or similar specs ...
<dustin> i even have my gf eyeing one
<dwidmann> It'll be about a month, it's going to take forever :(
<dustin> :(
<dwidmann> 3-5 days for shipping, 1 day for processing, a week for building, a week to get the screen (I wanted the nice one), and I forget what else
<dustin> :(
<dustin> i have a friend
<dustin> who's running 7.04 on an IBM laptop
<dustin> works perfectly
<arcer> #ubuntu-it
<dustin> wireless drivers
<dustin> suspend
<dustin> everything
<Yorokobi> !enter | dustin
<ubotu> dustin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dwidmann> But it's such a great punctuator :D
<evilmm> i would need to see the screens in store to decide with the gloosy or anti glare
<dustin> haha, that's what i'm thinking
<Yorokobi> Great and annoying are not far from each other
<dustin> i must spend too much time in kopete :(
<dwidmann> evilmm: I decided to go with one of the glossys, better resolution.
<evilmm> also dell has a free 160gb hdd and 2gb ddr2 upgrade now
<dwidmann> (1440x900 as opposed to 12xx x xxx)
<dwidmann> evilmm: yep, that brought the price down a few hundred
<Slyboots> Hm.. If I tug KDE from kubuntu, would that make it a.. buntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> lunchtime!
<evilmm> cuz i know when i actually have the money to put into one..it wont be free upgrades anymore
<dwidmann> The free 160gb is a 5400 rpm, would have rathered the 7200rpm ...... but ... free!
<evilmm> gotta consider heat
<Slyboots> Cant argue with free
<dustin> That rings especially true with us Linux people ;)
<dwidmann> I think they wanted an extra $1000 to put it  up to 4gb ram. How rediculous is that?
<dustin> ram is cheap too
<dwidmann> I think it's because the 2gb sticks are still pretty expensive, but that expensive ...... sheesh. It can't cost anywhere near that much to make it can it?
<dustin> have you checked newegg?
<dwidmann> not lately
<dustin> hmm, ddr2, what speed?
<dustin> here's some
<dustin> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144066
<dustin> I need a good mp3 player that works with Kubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<dwidmann> I'll check what speed
<evilmm> dustin: get one with ogg
<dwidmann> 667MHz
<dwidmann> ogg?
<evilmm> ogg vorbis
<dustin> I have an iriver, but you need their stupid software to move music.  I need one that's recognized as a mass storage device, right?
<Graham> I have an ethernet card in my PC, I recently switched back to cable so I've selected "start at boot" but it doesn't run DHCP and I have to do it automaticly when I turn it on, any ideas?
<dwidmann> $265 for the pair? Impressive!
<arun> jetaudio rocks
<dustin> Yeah, dell was about to rip you off
<runlevelten> I have a Zen V Plus - it's excellent
<dwidmann> evilmm: ah, yes, that ogg
<Graham> Get one that supports .ogg because it's awesome.
<arun> i wish they made a linux port of jetaudio, i've been using that on windows for years
<Graham> Amarok FTW.
<runlevelten> amarok > *
<arun> amarok rocks as well
<Graham> Anyway, ethernet card, any ideas?
<dwidmann> dustin: I wasn't stuipid enough to select that for $1000. No way in #$!$^@%$! would that have been worth it, ever.
<runlevelten> There is no player on any platform as good as amarok, except amarok.
<dustin> dwidmann: I know ;).  I'm surprised they'd overcharge so much though.
<dustin> runlevelten: that zen works great with kubuntu?
<runlevelten> It does everything that itunes does, without sucking. It does everything that Winamp does, without sucking.
<runlevelten>  It does everything that foobar/monkey do, without sucking. It does NOTHING that WMP does ;)
<dwidmann> dustin: Yeah, it is by an awful lot. Charging quad the price of a good set. I guess they need to make their profits too though (off of people stupid enough to do it, that is)
<runlevelten> dustin: absolutely peachily yes
<arun> anyone here use kmail?
<runlevelten> they're cheap at the moment, and very small, and a good player
<runlevelten> arun: but of course
<dustin> runlevelten: it's only 60 at newegg, i'm going to have to order one
<dwidmann> arun: I'm willing to bet a lot of us do
<dwidmann> $60 for what again?
<runlevelten> you won't be disappoited. Get the PLUS though
<Impy^> do i need samba to access my windows harddrives?
<runlevelten> the on-device encoding is quite nice too
<dustin> for the Zen V dwidmann
<runlevelten> Impy^: no
<arun> Impy^: no
<Impy^> :o
<arun> dwidmann: is there any reason you would pick kmail over thunderbird?
<Impy^> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows < do i need to be doing that?
<dwidmann> arun: kontact integration?
<dwidmann> systray icon?
<arun> i was thinking of trying out kmail, would you recommend it over thunderbird?
<dwidmann> kde integration in general?
<evilmm> any mtp/playsforsure device will work good with amarok
<arun> and does it export to .mbox?
<dwidmann> arun, I think it can do mbox
<dustin> impy: i think that's an old tutorial
<evilmm> i have an old zen xtra...only reason im thinking bout getting another is for more codec support
<runlevelten> reliability, the ability to pipe mails to stdout, clamav/spamassasin/etc integration in the GUI, better filters, clearer better message display
<dwidmann> arun: there's an option for using mbox in settings -> configure -> misc
<runlevelten> kontact, integration with knotify to run programs, scripts, sounds etc through it when mails arrive etc
<dustin> impy: i use automatix mounter
<dustin> but that requires you to install automatix
<runlevelten> DCOP so every part of the app and the mails are accessible to shell scripts
<runlevelten> etc.
<arun> what's the difference between mbox and maildir? also, if it exports to mbox, can i export the email to another client/platform if need be?
<Impy^> is installing automatix hard to do?
<arun> Impy: not at all
<evilmm> automatix breaks things
<Impy^> breaks things?
<Impy^> so what's the best way to go about viewing my windows files?
<dwidmann> dustin: evilmm: I just ran a search for Zen V Plus on newegg, doesn't seem to list ogg on its supported list o.O
<runlevelten> right, stuff to do.
<dustin> dwidmann: noticed that too
<dustin> impy: here are the install instructions with automatix
<dustin> impy: i've had good luck: http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Installing_Automatix2_on_.28K.2CX.29Ubuntu_7.04_i386.2CAMD64_.28Feisty.29
<evilmm> well, ogg isnt imperitive i guess
<Impy^> cheers dustin :)
<dwidmann> dustin: but it definitely does support ogg? If not it'd kill it for me ... all 10+gb of my stuff is in ogg
<Impy^> will have a fiddle with it now D
<evilmm> i just like it cuz you get better sound at lower rates
<dustin> dwidmann: not sure, checking creative's website
<dromer> hi all, how can I see which ftpd I am running and how can I add users to that ftpd?
<evilmm> i'd really like a rockbox to come out for the zen line
<runlevelten> It doesn't support OGG Vorbis
<arun> Which FTP client do you guys prefer? Except Konqueror?
<runlevelten> I transcoded mp3s to listen to on the player.
<runlevelten> Konqueror.
<dustin> dwidmann: ten is right, here's the specs: http://www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=213&subcategory=214&product=15306&nav=1
<evilmm> http://www.rockbox.org/twiki/bin/view/Main/WhyRockbox
<dwidmann> arun: netkit ftp :P
<arun> I was so happy when I installed beryl a few hours ago, now I'm tired of it
<arun> netkit ftp
<arun> ?
<runlevelten> switch it off then, that's what I do
<dustin> arun: haha, it's eyecandy :p, always seems to crash for me anyway
<dwidmann> arun: open up a terminal and type in ftp.
<dustin> you guys need to try nubuntu
<dustin> it rocks!
<dwidmann> nubuntu?
<evilmm> i probably should...being a networking guy and all
<cs5> WAY OFF topic, anyone know why a windows machine will find a boot record and say its ok, but sit there without loading it?
<TeraDyne> nubuntu is that network security distro, isn't it?
<dustin> it's full of hacking and security tools, i'm an information assurance student.  Those tools would've come in handy in cpre 532, information warfare
<TeraDyne> apparently...
<brad_> Hey, could someone possibly help me install/set up my nvidia driver on kubuntu 64 bit
<rolando> hi
<runlevelten> A what machine?
<TeraDyne> !nvidia | brad_
<dwidmann> brad_: shouldn'
<ubotu> brad_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brad_> I installed it from the package manager and put in the command it said and then it couldnt initialize xorg
<rolando> has any1 here succesfully installed madwifi drivers on a macbook??
<evilmm> backtrax2 i think it is is another good security distro
<dwidmann> t take much more than running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
* TeraDyne might be getting a new dellbuntu machine soon...
<brad_> and then I had to go into xorg from recovery mode and tell it to go back to vesa
<brad_> yeah I realize that now
<stdin> rolando: the madwifi drivers are in linux-restricted-modules
<runlevelten> What's a "windows machine"? Sounds like some sort of cleaning device.
<arun> I'm using FireFTP for my FTP needs right now
<arun> Firefox extension
<cs5> you know that stupid OS you have to pay for that never works right
<arun> quite nice, actually
<Impy^> so what exactly does automatix do? :o
<cs5> Lmao
<dwidmann> brad_: which nvidia card do you have, exactly.
<runlevelten> Ooooooooooooooh. OS X you mean?
<rolando> stdin: yeah, but thats for first gen macbooks
* runlevelten grins
<evilmm> Impy^: breaks things
<TeraDyne> !automatix
<Impy^> so i should stay away from it? :o
<BluesKaj> cs5, whynot check with #windows chat ?
<rorich> in the kde taskbar it's very hard for me to find konqueror because it doesn't use its icon, but always another icon (favicon) and a site's name, which is very disturbing and confusing. how can i force konqueror show ITS FUCKING OWN ICON? please help me, i am very frustrated!
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<brad_> Geforce 6600 for PCI Express
<dwidmann> Impy^: as a side effect I hear it can mess up systems. A lot of people recommend against it.
<stdin> !ohmy | rorich
<ubotu> rorich: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<brad_> according to lspci | grep -i nvidia it is NV43 [GeForce 6600]  (rev a 2)
<cs5> i guess. Just thought i'd try some help where people actually know about computers
<runlevelten> rorich, I don't mean to be rude, but I gave you the answer to that earlier....
<Impy^> ahh ok ill stay away from it then.
<stdin> rorich: ask in #kde
<hero> stdin: what's the url for the chan rules?
<stdin> hero: look in the topic
<dustin> impy: i know there are automatic mounting tools
<Impy^> so what would be the best way of going about viewing my windows files on kubuntu? sorry if you've already told me i'm a little sloww sorry
<hero> oh, pardon me.
<dustin> impy: i used automatix and it works fine, check 3g-ntfs
<dustin> at least, i think that's the name
<arun> is it possible to edit the way articles are displayed in akregator?
<evilmm> do you want read or read/write?
<Impy^> k cheers dustin ill have a look for it now
<stdin> hero: and here too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dustin> impy: 3g gives read and write access to be careful
<Impy^> just read? will i be able move files from windows to kubuntu?
<hero> thank you
<runlevelten> impy, can you pastebin the results of cat /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> rorich, open the app properties , click on the icon and a dialog will open asking what icons you'd like to choose there are some options as well in the drop down lisy
<cs5> nobody can help me with my current linux issue so i thought why not check to see if i can get help for some windows issues
<cs5> lol
<cs5> moving on....
<BluesKaj> lierr st
<dwidmann> if you go into settings -> configure konqueror -> Web Bevior -> Advanced tab options -> and select Show close button instead of favicon is its window icon still the favicon rorich?
<Impy^> i don't know what that means runlevelyten :o
<BluesKaj> er list :)
<dwidmann> !windows | cs5
<ubotu> cs5: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Impy^> is that when i go to terminal and type sudo fdisk -l?
<runlevelten> gah, I have to go.
<stdin> rolando_: you can try to comtile the modules youself too, download from http://madwifi.org/
<rorich> dwidmann: so there's no possibility to separate favicons (which i want to see) and taskbar icon (which i want to be konqueror's)?
<Impy^> k cheers for help earlier run :)
<dustin> impy: actually, have you tried this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<dwidmann> rorich: might be, not sure
<brad_> anyway the guide doesnt seem to give me informatoin for kubuntu/64 bit...it has to be done differently doesnt it?
<rolando_> stdin: the version that comes in the repositories is 0.9.2, do you know if it works for the latest macbooks?
<Impy^> looking now dust :)
<arun> Ok, sorry to go on about Kmail, but is it a stable client?
<rorich> BluesKaj: what app properties, konqueror properties?
<Lord_Dicranius> WIRELESS ISSUE: when I open up the manual configuration, my wireless interface shows as disabled.  I highlight, click enable, it changes to enable, then changes right back to disabled.  Anybody have any idea what's going on? :-\
<runlevelten> rorich, here it is again:
<runlevelten> Open the file .kde/share/config/konquerorrc, go to [HTML Settings]  and add EnableFavicon=false
<hero> the ubuntu code of conduct does not mention preference of language styles.
<runlevelten>  then clear your cache and the taskbar should use the konqueror icon for konqueror instances
<rorich> runlevelten: only the taskbar, not each tab, right?
<BluesKaj> the application , konqueror..right click and choose prerties , then click on the icon
<stdin> rolando_: as far as I know, there is only one version for all types
<rorich> runlevelten: thank you
<hero> runlevelten: oh! do you know how to get konqueror to automatically select the whole line in the address bar?
<rolando_> ok thanx
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> where did the config option for where to place the cursor when replying to an email in kmail go?
<tzanger> it's always putting it at the end of hte email now
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: are you sure that will effec the one in the taskbar?
<tzanger> makes it a pain in the ass to edit replies
<runlevelten> rorich: unfortunately, it will unfortunately disable favicons in tabs, I'mn afraid
<runlevelten> but it's the only way I know to achieve what you wanted
<cs5> i went to the windows channel and asked that question from earlier and everyone fainted from thinking to hard
<rorich> runlevelten: i was disconnected, if you answered in the meantime, please resend your answer
* runlevelten shudders at top-posting
<tzanger> oh I don't top post EVER
<dustin> cs5: LOL
<tzanger> but when I go to reply I start at the top of the message and edit the quote lines
<tzanger> I don't quote the entire message and reply to it, I trim like crazy
<hero> so anyone know how to do what i was asking runlevelten about?
<runlevelten> rorich I said it will unfortunately disable favicons in tabs, I'm afraid but it's the only way I know to achieve what you wanted with konqy icons in the taskbar
<runlevelten> right hero, you mean when you give it focus?
<Lord_Dicranius> howdy everybody :)
<hero> runlevelten: as in, you want to copy the url to the clipboard. in firefox, you just right click and it selects everything auto.
<dwidmann> Well, I think I'm going to be distracted for now. Got some code to write and so little time to do it with.
<rorich> runlevelten: as for the first time you answered (a few hours ago, i assume), i had connection problems and got nothing from you except one line which said only "rorich: do you know, I don't actually know."
<cs5> boy you guys want some fun, goto the windows channel and ask something, anything....wow.
<runlevelten> when I want to copy the url from konqueror I will 1) drag the tab and drop it wherever
<hero> drag the addressbar?
<runlevelten> 2)double click to highlight, then copy from there or 3) highlight manually with the mouse, then middle-click wherever I want that url pasted
<hero> yeah, that is more gestures than needed :P
<hero> it's the only thing i don't like about konq
<hero> is there a way to get it to just select everything when you right click (or even just click!)?
<runlevelten> but dragging the tab is fine
<hero> i don't understand what you mean by "dragging the tab"
<hero> i just tried to drag from the icon next to the address and it didn't work. plus, you'd need a larger screen.
<runlevelten> why a larger screen? This is KDE, you can alt tab while your dragging stuff
<runlevelten> *you're
<hero> hmm, well i can't test that now
<hero> so you can't do it then
<runlevelten> well double-clicking will do it if that's what you want. Seems a bit slow and unwieldy, but each to their own =)
<hero> well, i'd rather use the keyboard
<hero> the ideal would be hitting ctrl+l and ctrl+c
<hero> but w/ konq, if you hit ctrl+l, it clears the address bar
<TeraDyne> ...
<TeraDyne> Apple... bought CUPS...
<cs5> is there a way to undo upgrades, and revert to edgy?
<hero> runlevelten: so basically, i have to double-click and then copy. and that's about it.
<Minataku> TeraDyne: Fork time
<hero> cs5: yeesh. you should just get an edgy livecd
<cs5> i already have dapper, edgy, and feisty
<TeraDyne> Minataku: http://www.cups.org/articles.php?L475
<cs5> i want to revert not reinstal AGAIN
<hero> heh
<cs5> yes or no, would suffice
<hero> i feell your pain
<Minataku> Well
<hero> oh. sorry.
<cs5> np
<Minataku> It's still (L)GPL2
<Minataku> So no worries, really
<Minataku> If anything, it just means that CUPS gets better
<cs5> you've had your share of angry people today hero, sry to snap
<brad_> this sounds like an idiotic question but why cant I figure out how to install the program Envy?
<Minataku> Hopefully not just for Apple's POS Darwin nonsense
<brad_> I downloaded it, I extracted it, on his website he says nothing about actually installing the program
<hero> cs5: yeah, i hear ya. i'll be quiet.
<giampietro> Salve a tutti
<cs5> No, No, it seems your course is the only option
<cs5> lol
<TeraDyne> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<cs5> at least you answer, even if you are unsure of parts you try.
<brad_> ok great, so envy is ruled out
<brad_> does anyone here have another way I can get the nvidia driver installed
<brad_> because the tutorials dont make any sense, and when i do things like that they never work
<replman6669> Hi! I'm using kubuntu (feisty) and have a problem setting up the correct screen-resolution. The resolution changes between the login-screen (which has the right resolution) and the desktop-screen :-(
<cs5> replman6669 good luck with that, i have been having the same issue for days
<cs5> many trials and much typing, broken system and the works and still no go
<replman6669> in xorg.conf in the Screen-Section i comment the line with all modes and entered a single line
<replman6669> modes  "1600x1200@85"
<replman6669> why does the resolution change?!?
<TeraDyne> Have either of you thought about posting on the forums?
<Minataku> Two people with one issue... someone probably screwed something up :P
<pala> hjhgl''\
<TeraDyne> ?
<cs5> lol
<replman6669> ;-)
<cs5> mines an ati all-in-wonder, how bout yours?
<replman6669> nvidia geforce 4ti
<cs5> i dont get it, dapper worked great, edgy was iffy but worked, feisty went right out the window for me
<replman6669> but i can't understand why the mode changes between login and desktop
<cs5> you should have less issue than me by the comments ive gotten about ati
<replman6669> you also have the problem with changing screen resolution?
<cs5> you get any errors from xserver?
<cs5> yes
<cs5> but i get an error about xrandr extensions not being supported
<replman6669> Hm, i see some "wacom" errors
<tapas> hmm
<cs5> wacom?
<tapas> i seem to be unable to edit the properties of quick launchers
<tapas> like their icons, etc..
<tapas> all i get is the panel menu
<tapas> and the general qwuicklauncher menu
<replman6669> but no error with resolution or refresh-rate
<TeraDyne> tapas: It's not possible to edit the quicklaucher icons.
<cs5> doesn't handle video setup very nicely does it?
<pala> alo nqkoy da znae bilgarsk ili turski
<tapas> TeraDyne: hmm, how did i edit the icons on my taskbar before then?
<hero> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<stdin> replman6669: found this, it's for ubuntu/GDM, but it should work fot kubuntu/KDM <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42>
<hero> some turks can speak greek :P
<tapas> aah "add application to panel" via the panel menu itself
<tapas> i suppose i remove the quicklaunch section then
<replman6669> i hate video setup :-(
<TeraDyne> tapas: The ICONS can be edited, but the the ones in quicklaunch.
<cs5> me too :|
<tapas> TeraDyne: yeah i got it.. thanks
<TeraDyne> not* the
<replman6669> in xorg.log i can see
<replman6669> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200@85"
<TeraDyne> tapas: no problem.
<r00t_> AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!! anyone know how to add a panel to my desktop without already haveing a panel or menu bar there?my kmenu is broken so i installed kbfx,which ineed a panel already installed to add t to,is there a way to do it with kicker from a CLI?
<replman6669> and at the end, when he loads the desktop i see
<replman6669> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200@75"
<replman6669> don't know why it changes
<hero> can you manually change the resolution using keyboard guys?
<hero> ctrl+alt +/-
<replman6669> Yes
<hero> ok, so not all is lost
<r00t_> hero: yes /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<replman6669> Now there is the right resolution
<cs5> i am sure you can, i have seen a few comments on manually setting up
<tapas> it depends on whether you allowed that in the xorg.conf
<replman6669> but how to make this persistent?
<hero> r00t_: sorry, my question was directed to replman6669 and cs5
<pala> Ali if eny one the tolkhim turkis or bulgarish languich
<hero> !bg
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<hero> i think i got it!
<cs5> hero: what do you mean? Keyboard? just shortcut like?
<hero> cs5: classically, one could change the modes by holding down ctrl+alt and hitting + or -
<hero> it's not always enabled
<pala> j #unbutu-bg
<hero> but it is something that you might try
<hero> pala: /join #ubuntu-bg
<pala> ok
<hero> :D
<replman6669> i also cannot understand why i can change my resolutions when i just entered one mode in xorg.conf: modes  "1600x1200@85"
<cs5> hero: nice, ty, I cant switch away from this resolution but it tries.
<linux__> romana?
<linux__> cineva in romana vb aici?
<pala> hero >> but onli I am here . This chanal onli I am
<hero> cs5: k
<hero> that's soemthing
<hero> pala: sorry!
<hero> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<hero> sweet
<pala> ok no problem
<cs5> replman6669: hero: I setup multiple screen resolutions in my xorg and I am stuck with one, what your getting is different but similar right? different cards, etc.
<hero> what a cool bot
<hero> which one are you stuck with?
<hero> 640x480?
<cs5> no HIGH
<hero> oh, so it doesn't fit on the screen
<cs5> I am not sure what Im at because i cant see it anywhere.
<cs5> no
<hero> crap, i never had to edit xorg.conf
<replman6669> my problem is, that the mode @75 is not in the list of modes...but he chooses that mode
<cs5> i am scrolling around in clone mode
<cs5> and you set it up already manually but it changes after login
<r00t_> AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!! anyone know how to add a panel to my desktop without already haveing a panel or menu bar there?my kmenu is broken so i installed kbfx,which ineed a panel already installed to add t to,is there a way to do it with kicker from a CLI?
<hero> so something is changing the resolution
<hero> maybe because the hertz you specified is wrong
<hero> i'm just guessing, mind you
<cs5> lcd?
<hero> the last time i did a config for X was before xorg.conf was used, and before ubuntu existed
<replman6669> but why can the login (kdm) get the right refresh-rate
<replman6669> and after login he can't?
<replman6669> no, iiyama vision master pro 510 crt
<hero> replman6669: yeah, it doesn't make any sense.
<cs5> i am surprised there aren't any more people around here with answers to that.
<hero> but you guys have similar video cards in that they're complex
<cs5> yes
<ubuntu> Hello
<hero> cs5: you're just here at the wrong time, that's all.
<hero> the answers are there!
* meuhlol[away]  is back.
<cs5> I know, the other day there were TONS of people with really great answers, even if they were't dead on they offered paths to understanding
<hero> well, those people get paid to not be on irc at this time i guess hehe
<meuhlol> oO
<cs5> suggestions are always welcome, even if your new you still understand something more than someone else
<replman6669> Hm, for now it's ok for me to switch (shortcut), but it's very strange...
<cs5> hero:lol ;)
<cs5> yes
<replman6669> :-)
<meuhlol> just ask your question, maybe someone who knows and are available will answer you
<hero> so you guys can use everything, but it's a major annoyance at this point.
<cs5> try later though replman6669
<cs5> Yes
<replman6669> it is
<cs5> I havent dared try 3d at this point but....
<replman6669> another thing i don't understand is, why the login-window has always a virtual resolution, but i don't wonder anymore ;-)
<meuhlol> virtual resolution? what's that lol
<cs5> Arg. My system is broken everywhere.
<replman6669> meuhlol: if you have a real resolution of 1024x768 and a virtual one with 2048x1024, than you can scroll through the screen
<cs5> that's what i am on now
<meuhlol> oh ok
<cs5> and it blows
<replman6669> i bet, that you can scroll through your login-screen ;-)
<replman6669> @meuhlol
<volodya> hi, it is possible, in 7.04, to configure several *wired* connection and use knetworkmanager to switch between them?
<Dr_willis> that used to be a big 'feature' years ago. :)
<meuhlol> my login screen is also in 1024x768 (like my desktop res) but login-background image is bigger, so it's not adjusting to my screen res and i can "move" a screen, but it's never been an problem for me xD
<funnelweb> Hello
<meuhlol> volodya, what's is "wired" connexion you mean? chto za nah? xD
<replman6669> for me it isn't a problem too, but i don't understand why this is
<volodya> meuhlol: ethernet. I need to be able to plug laptop into two different networks, one of which does not have dhcp.
<meuhlol> replman6669: dunno too, have no see that's config :s
<meuhlol> volodya: so you create an "link" using direct ip adress, and one other with dhcp
<meuhlol> for "non dhcp" you need to know ip adress, gateway & dns (not sur dns is "must to know")
<volodya> meuhlol: what is 'link', here, and where do I create it?
<volodya> meuhlol: I have a perfectly working /etc/network/interfaces, but knetworkmanager won't manage interfaces that are manually specified there.
<sam123> how do i make ut2004 be controlled my my compiz fusion window manager?
<sam123> i want to be able to rotate the cube whilst the game is running
<Dr_willis> sam123,  im suprised it even runs with compiz
<sam123> compiz fusion makes my games run full fps for some reason
<Dr_willis> put it in windowed mode, then maxamize the window.
<sam123> but beryl didnt work
<sam123> Dr_willis i want it full screen though
<evilmm> http://ubuntusatanic.org/download.php
<evilmm> Ubuntu Satanic Edition is a series of themes to transform your boring old desktop in to a mean motherf*cking soldier of darkness.
<sam123> compiz fusion is well fast
<evilmm> funniest thing ive seen all day
<sam123> lol
<BluesKaj> evilmm ...bloody mindgarbage IMO
<volodya> also, can I make knetworkmanager use a longer timeout for *wireless* connections. It seems my wifi provider is slow with dhcp, and knetworkmanager is too inpatient.
<evilmm> i just think its hilarious
<sam123> just install debian or ubuntu and install a the theme
<hero> evilmm: it would be cool to have one desktop with ubuntu xtian edition and one with ubuntu satanic edition
<hero> haha
<hero> i wonder what atheist edition would be? freebsd :P
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sam123> when i press ctrl+enter in ut2004 it turns it into a window but my mouse cursor is grabbed by the game. how do i allow my mouse cursor to venture out of that window?
<r00t_> AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!! anyone know how to add a panel to my desktop without already haveing a panel or menu bar there?my kmenu is broken so i installed kbfx,which ineed a panel already installed to add t to,is there a way to do it with kicker from a CLI?
<Tm_T> sam123: open console in ut
<Tm_T> r00t_: alt-space and enter kicker?
<sam123> Tm_T then?
<Tm_T> sam123: it should free your cursor
<Tm_T> sam123: but only if game realises it's windowed, it doesn't always do so I hear
<r00t_> Tm_T: kicker is broken
<sam123> Tm_T that didnt work
<Tm_T> r00t_: you said kmenu is broken
<Tm_T> sam123: does alt-tab switch window?
<r00t_> oops kmenu is broken,kicker does nothing when started
<sam123> no
<BluesKaj> suomalainen invasion here , Tm_T, jussi01
<Tm_T> sam123: interesting, then I'm not sure what's the problem
<BluesKaj> ;> )
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: oh here's more than just 2 (:
<sam123> Tm_T i know that it can be solved because i found the answer on the internet somewhere once but i cant find it now :(
<jussi01> hehe
<Tm_T> sam123: it's prolly same what I just said
<Tm_T> r00t_: tried to run kicker from Konsole?
<BluesKaj> no kidding Tm_T...Linus would be proud :)
<sam123> Tm_T ctrl+g releases my mouse
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: because we need so much help? (;
<Tm_T> sam123: interesting, haven't heard that before
* waylandbill ponders changing the term noobs to kubs.
<BluesKaj> <---too old to be a (k)cub
<[ifr0g] > hilary, i get this ..
<[ifr0g] > Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<[ifr0g] > Unable to find i2c bus information;
<[ifr0g] > For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors
<[ifr0g] > was compiled with sysfs support!
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> !paste | [ifr0g] 
<ubotu> [ifr0g] : please see above
<[ifr0g] > opps..
<erov> wtf... dolphin sucks?? it looks promising but there are 0 features
<[ifr0g] > wanted to paste 3 lines.
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: hopefully only old on the outside. :-D
<Tm_T> erov: and?
<Tm_T> erov: it's meant to be simple, you know
<hero> a fileman that is fast is badly-needed.
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, I'm retired , with too much time on my hands ..and it's raining today so i have an excuse to stay inside and chat.
<hero> will it have konqueror integration, though?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: you can always find an excuse, if you really want to.. ;)
<erov> not that simple
<erov> i mean... really its not good..it cant even choose the option for DELETE to be shown as opposed to move to trash.. a tedious process on several drives
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: I meant outside as opposed to in your mind. I meant still feeling young.
<spitwise> .
<erov> it's the simple things.. im not dogging it completely
<BluesKaj> yeah nosrednaekim , i could be fixing my chainsaw in the basement
<runlevelten> what's that erov, gnome?
<[ifr0g] > so why do i get that ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: this is safer.
<erov> no.. Dolphin
<erov> the new fm
<erov> w/ kde
<runlevelten> dumbed down kde = crap.
<runlevelten> kde is not for dummies.
<hero> is it integral to kde4? can you do without it and use konqueror instead?
<nosrednaekim> I actually like dolphin's format better.
<waylandbill> erov, even if you shift-delete?
<nosrednaekim> yes, you can use konqueror.
<nosrednaekim> instead
<erov> well i do.. i was just remarking on it.. i hadnt seen it before the upgrade to gutsy
<hero> good
<gumjo> kde needs more apps like dolphin, simple and functional
<hero> i like it. it's the way explorer was *supposed* to be in windows
<hero> gumjo: you could use gnome instead :D
<runlevelten> no. KDE doesn't have to cater to incompetent users, so it doesn't have to have any features removed at all.
<erov> i agree gumjo.. but dolphin is horriblly non-functional to even the average user IMO
<erov> the settings are like... 3 check boxes.. i definately went back to konq
<gumjo> really? I think its the way KDE should look like
<runlevelten> It's nice to have the *option* for simplicity, I'm all for everyone being able to run things how they choose.
<runlevelten> Only very bad software would enforce one way of doing everything ;)
<erov> maybe im being hard headed... just dont see the "vision" yet i guess :0
<gumjo> I think its a step for the better....the icon-based navigation and simple interface
<runlevelten> Removing functionality to make things simpler is a very bad idea.
<runlevelten> You might as well just turn your versioning on its head and countdown to 0.1
<runlevelten> the app will get "simpler" and "cleaner" and more "minimal" with each point release.
<ardchoille> runlevelten: Tell that to the gnome devs, lol
<runlevelten> probably get faster too.
<gumjo> I guess theres no arguing here, I do come from the gnome camp
<erov> its even lacking icons... for that matter.. i cant navigate easily through directories when the textbox navigator is selected in dolph
<erov> no UPlevel dir icon
<erov> oh well i shutup now
<erov> just had to remark abou tit
<nosrednaekim> no up?
<runlevelten> oops, brb
<nosrednaekim> tell me no...
<xerosis> erov: dolphin is work in progress...
<Dr_willis> Life is a work in progress. :)
<Slyboots> I dont bloody belive this, now my ATI card does not work, the same bloody message as the Nvidia one
<bahodir> anyone can help????
<ardchoille> Slyboots: What's the message?
<bahodir> i have installed new themes on kubuntu, but want to have the default theme back..
<bahodir> what should i do?
<bahodir> guysssss
<bahodir> helpppp
<nosrednaekim> Slyboots: hi again.
<ardchoille> bahodir: Change themes in kcontrol? How did you install the themes?
<bahodir> pushed ALT f2, and then wrote kcontrol
<bahodir> there is a theme manager there
<bahodir> yeah, kcontrol
<ardchoille> bahodir: The theme manager just pulls themes from the icons, desktop, styles, etc modules in kcontrol. You can get those things back by going to the modules and choosing what you want.
<Dr_willis> I saved the 'default' theme setup to a file with my user. :)  when i first ran it.
<bahodir> but now, there is no default theme
<Dr_willis> Is there a 'human' kde theme? i never noticed
<bahodir> there are some other themes
<bahodir> but not the original one
<ardchoille> bahodir: The theme manager just pulls themes from the icons, desktop, styles, etc modules in kcontrol. You can get those things back by going to the modules and choosing what you want.
<ardchoille> bahodir: kcontrol: Appearance & Themes
<bahodir> yes
<Dr_willis> Which is to say there was no default saved kubuntu theme file that set the OTHERs to their defaults. I think,
<bluescreenofdeat> Can someone suggest a program other than QTPart or GPartEd (and Vista-resident) to resize a Vista partition? I am trying to shrink the Vista partition to make room for Kubuntu. Vista-resident SHRINK leaves 20Gig un-shrinkable...
<bahodir> yeah, that's right drwils
<Dr_willis> I perfer the Plastik theme myself.
<Dr_willis> well the plastik window decorations.
<bahodir> but what about default one?
<bahodir> i want it back
<Dr_willis> KDE uses the term  'theme'  a bit differently then other os's and DE's
<Dr_willis> as i said i Saved the defaults on the first time i changed them around. :)
<bahodir> i see
<ardchoille> bahodir: Go to the individual modules in kcontrol and change them back.
<bahodir> where are they?
<Dr_willis> I belive the default window decor was Plastik, the default wallpaper is still in the wallpapers list
<ardchoille> bahodir: kcontrol: Appearance & Themes
<Dr_willis> as far as icon set.. not sure what ones they used
<bahodir> so
<nosrednaekim> bluescreenofdeat: thats probably because of fragmentation
<ardchoille> bahodir: Background, Colors, Fonts, etc
<nosrednaekim> they use crystal
<bahodir> yeah, and change them manually?
<ardchoille> yes
<nosrednaekim> the default window decor is crystal as well
<bahodir> ok, thank you
<Dr_willis> theme = "window decoration" + "icon set" + "fonts (which i always change)" + Background + colors.
<Dr_willis> :)
<bahodir> thank you dr-willis too
<ardchoille> bahodir: The theme manager just takes things from those modules to build a theme anyway
<bahodir> i see
<alveola> afroamerican ;)))
<bahodir> ok, guys have a good day
<bahodir> i'm out
<alveola> it's nice word ;))
<nosrednaekim> bye
<bluescreenofdeat> nosrednaekim: I've defragged already, took over an hour.
<alveola>  ?)
<ardchoille> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<evilmm> man kontact is nice
<nosrednaekim> bluescreenofdeat: it doesn't always work completely
<ardchoille> evilmm: Indeed
<nosrednaekim> evilmm: indeed
<nosrednaekim> i've been trying koffice, its shaping up REALLY nice.
<alveola> nono!! i lost my frend in this channel
<evilmm> eh, ill stick to open office
<aaron_> Is there a reason why adept_installer doesn't show all the available packages?
<ardchoille> alveola: You lost a whole person?!
<ardchoille> aaron_: IT can only show packages for the repos you have enabled.
<aaron_> I have enabled "unsupported" and "proprietary"
<nosrednaekim> evilmm: kword is way faster.
<alveola> I forgot his nick...just remember that his name is Pavel ;)
<evilmm> did you reload
<aaron_> i have enabled multiunitverse and universe
<nosrednaekim> aaron_: use adept_manager
<ardchoille> aaron_: sudo apt-get update
<bluescreenofdeat> How about a defragger that'll defrag Vista better? Can someone suggest one that'll work?
<evilmm> nosrednaekim: i assume it supports .doc
<aaron_> have done apt_get update
<evilmm> bluescreenofdeat: reiserfs
<erov> you still have to defrag vista??
<alveola> P.S. BilGeiz - bad man )))
<nosrednaekim> yeah, at least readoning
<ardchoille> aaron_: Can you !pastebin your sources.list?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> *reading
<aaron_> for example if i type apt_get install valdalia         it installs
<kaltas> hello I have a problem with 24" external monitor on my MacBook (C2D) - cloning works, but I would like to have 1920*1200 resolution instead of 1280x800 ... Ideally I would like to have my laptop LCD off and picture only at 24" external ... (Im trying here, because noone at #xorg know)
<aaron_> but it doesn't show in adept_installer
<aaron_> if i wanted to intall it by that means
<ardchoille> aaron_: Oh, I do't know.. I don't use a gui for something that's faster in cli
<zombielion> why when im in the adept manager and i fetch updates it tells me an error everytime on this link http://us.archive.ubuntu.com Feisty/universe Packages
<bluescreenofdeat> erov: nosrednaekim is suggesting Vista's not defragging the partition good enough for it to shrink the partition down... it won't go back 20 gig larger than needed.
<nosrednaekim> aaron_: use adept_manager
<bluescreenofdeat> evilmm: isn't that a filesystem?
<evilmm> bluescreenofdeat: yes, it was a joke
<nosrednaekim> bluescreenofdeat: there are thrid party tools... forget their names though ask on #windows
<bluescreenofdeat> evilmm: oh, sorry. Winderz has stolen my sense of humour. :(
<aaron_> i agree, i live by console, but its convienant for searching available packages related to something im installing
<ardchoille> aaron_: apt-cache search packagename
<ardchoille> aaron_: or apt-cache search --names-only packagename
<ardchoille> aaron_: apt-cache policy packagename
<ardchoille> :)
<nosrednaekim> anyone know where those kubuntu svgs are?
<aaron_> thanks alot guys for the help
<aaron_> adept_intstall needs to have more options
<aaron_> its waaay to basic, it filters too much
<nosrednaekim> I just use adept_manager, never bother with adept installer
<aaron_> yeah, it dece
<aaron_> im so used to gentoo
<ardchoille> aaron_: IF you're good with gentoo, why are you using a gui now?
<aaron_> lol, thought that i would give the most popular dist a go, when in rome
<nosrednaekim> well, glad you chose Kubuntu.
<aaron_> whats nice about ubuntu, is that for the most part it just works
<nosrednaekim> over our gnome counterpart
<ardchoille> aaron_: I can understand that, but still, I feel you should use that which is easiest for you.
<evilmm> gentoo = linux...while you wait...for everything to compile
<aaron_> agree
<gumjo> I've wanted to try gentoo....but compiling is scary
<aaron_> its sooo fast
<ardchoille> I love kubuntu but don't use half the gui's it includes. I sometimes go weeks at a time without xorg even running. Gotta love screen
<aaron_> with all the optimaizations
<aaron_> if your comfortable in console and you know your hardware well, gentoo is a good option
<hero> compiling isn't so scary on gentoo
<hero> you can do it!
<hero> you just have to take a risk.
<ardchoille> I'm not sure
<ardchoille> I remember how to compile
<ardchoille> I haven't had to since Warty was released.
<aaron_> yeah, try installing it on a seperate partiition
<evilmm> compiling kde takes about 2 years
<ardchoille> lol
<aaron_> kde is not the worst
<hero> having linux is all about hacking like that. it never was for the faint of heart.
<aaron_> qt
<aaron_> openoffice = death
<ardchoille> hahaha
<gumjo> isn't it nice that the linux community is more diverse now....I think so
<evilmm> a friend of mine swears by gentoo
<aaron_> i usually intsall the binaries for oo and mozilla
<ardchoille> I'd run gentoo, but I haven't been able to find libpatience.so.0 yet, lol
<hero> haha
<evilmm> i say fedora on the servers...(k)ubuntu on the destops
<aaron_> but if you have a number of nix machings, you can spread the compiling around
<gumjo> is there a performance difference if I use 32-bit kubuntu on my 64-bit pc?
<evilmm> i would say yes
<aaron_> i wouldn't think so
<aaron_> not alot, imo
<aaron_> unless your using lots of apps that would take advantage of the increased word size
<aaron_> but i have never used it in ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> not in ubuntu really, but if you were using gentoo, yes
<BluesKaj> nope , i tried both 32 and 64 bit ...not much diff speedwise  ...only in harware recognition and available drivers
<gumjo> I reckon compiled apps run faster though
<aaron_> in the past i have generally it more trouble than its worth
<Captainalan> Hi all
<aaron_> drivers are not as abundant and well suported
<BluesKaj> <--back to 32 due to the lack of drivers for my 'stuff'
<aaron_> anyways, i got to get back to some assembly work :(
<nosrednaekim> oh fun
<Captainalan> eh... anybody mind if I ask a n00b question?
<bluescreenofdeat> Shoot
<aaron_> just get it over with, like pulling a band aid... :)
<Captainalan> kk, well my processor is AMD 64 3000...
<Captainalan> lol
<Captainalan> And I installed 1386
<Captainalan> version..
<Captainalan> *i
<Captainalan> so, I'm wondering if it installs everything 32bit
<aaron_> yeah
<Captainalan> and if so... why won't stupid flash work on firefox... >_>
<Captainalan> I know theres like 308940384 threads on it
<Captainalan> ...I had it working on fedora core, but that was with a 64bit installation
<aaron_> unless its not x86_64
<nosrednaekim> Captainalan: it worked automatically for me, and I have an amd 64processor with i386
<Captainalan> Hmm.... well Gnash worked, but it doesn't work with stuffs like youtube
<Captainalan> so I uninstalled Gnash...
<Captainalan> Oh! Another n00b question xP, is there a flash plugin and a flash player to download?
<lucek> who is PL?
<Captainalan> or just a flash plugin? or something
<jussi01> flashplugin-nonfree
<jussi01> i think
<jussi01> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<aaron_> anyways, thanks for the help guys@
<aaron_> **!!
<Captainalan> Thanks! Good link.  Those IRC robots do good work
<BluesKaj> yes jussi01, the non-free apps works best
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Captainalan> ...odd it is installed.  But I'll unisntall/reinstall, it may do something somehow, someway
<Captainalan> well gnash or klash or anything ever have conflicts with it?
<miso_> Hello. I'm running an application as root and need it to automatically launch konqueror as a non root user. The application has the facility, but I don't know the command. Does anyone know how to do this?
<BluesKaj> klash, unfortunate name choice for an app :)
<vnchelpplz> hi
<hero> should be called krash
<vnchelpplz> how can i get resize and rotate extension to load in krfb .. like vino
<Captainalan> uhoh!
<BluesKaj> yeah hero , the nonfree flash player and plugin work fine
<Captainalan> "Conflict: flashplugin < 6 , xfs < 1:1.0.1 -5, flashplayer-mozilla " >_>
<hero> BluesKaj: i had a heck of a time with flash. but now i know how it works.
<hero> well, enough for my purposes.
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's like java , ppl had trouble cuz some of it's versions wouldn't install globally
<hero> i just couldn't get konqueror to play it right
<Captainalan> brb! restarting firefox!
<BluesKaj> hero, some sites won't play properly in  konq , but they were mostly poorly written ones that had code probs as indicated at bottom right hand indicator anime
<hero> BluesKaj: everything works for me now, so i'm happy.
<BluesKaj> cool
<miso_> can anyone tell me how to launch konqueror as a non-root user when logged in as root?
<evilmm> su <username>
<evilmm> wait frickin sudo
<miso_> thanks evilmm - sudo understood ;-)
<evilmm> sudo -u <username> konqueror
<waylandbill> sudo -i -u <username> to get a shell.
<markrian> How do you search through ubuntu mailing list archives?
<fdoving> miso_: kdesu is preferred for graphjical apps.
<miso_> thanks fdoving. Am testing both now.
<K-Ryan> Anyone used a WNA-2330 D-Link wireless card?
<funnelweb> No,why?
<totor_> salut  tous
<enotee> i want to dual boot with xp but i already have fiesty installed how do i back up my kubuntu to reinstall
<Raul> hi
<voidmage> enotee: what do you want to do?
<enotee> dual boot, but i already have kubuntu installed....
<zombielion> does kubuntu have like a defrag or scan disk or does it not need it. I was just wondering if it ever needed the os like cleaned up or anything remove stuff that isnt used or anything like that
<enotee> i know i have to install win first
<runlevelten> doesn't need defrag at all. It will check the disk every now and then as a precautionary measure.
<runlevelten> it will also need a disk check if it gets unceremoniously powered off
<zombielion> will it do it by itself when  it needs to
<runlevelten> Yeah
<zombielion> ok thanx
<Raul> Hi, I can't automatic mount the USB key in a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.04, Any clue?
<K-Ryan> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Raul: You can try putting it in fstab, or mounting it somewhere, but you have to figure out the device name.
<K-Ryan> ie. sudo mount /dev/<device name> /folder/you/want/it/in
<Raul> K-Ryan, thanx. That's the old way...but, the problem is that not even a dev get to be assigned
<Raul> usb 2-8: device not accepting address 5, error -110
<K-Ryan> Raul: Hrmm, not sure about that
<K-Ryan> Stick around though, it's quiet right now but I'm sure someone can help.
<runlevelten> I've had that with duff devices
<runlevelten> right, important TV to watch
<Raul> thanx K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> You're welcome, sorry I couldn't help more.
<jhutchins> Raul: What kernel are you on?
<Raul> 2.6.20-15-generic
<K-Ryan> Hey, does anyone know if http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1115416826820&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=2682039789B01 is the first or second listed in here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: http://tinyurl.com
<K-Ryan> =)
<zorglu_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Darkrift> anyone around?
<Darkrift> i recently removed an ntfs partition and formatted it as ext3 and mounted it on my desktop but i notice its not mounted anymore
<TheGateKeeper> Darkrift: if you want it to mount on every boot you need to modify fstab
<Darkrift> ouch
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Darkrift> something about "fSTAB" doesnt sound to friendly
<Darkrift> lol
<sunnyhours> !startup
<Darkrift> ty
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<sunnyhours> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sunnyhours> is rc.local the best (easiest) way to do an iptables-restore on boot up?
<Darkrift> how the hell do i use sudo mount, but still have access to the drive?
<Darkrift> every time i mount the drive, i cant access it
<hero> Darkrift: what are you typing?
<funnelweb> sorry, what is typing?
<hero> funnelweb: eh?
<funnelweb> h?
<funnelweb> what do you mean with "eh"?
<hero> !de | funnelweb
<ubotu> funnelweb: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<funnelweb> thank you ubotu
<sunnyhours> is everything in /etc/init.d run when I boot up my machine? or just everything in /etc/init.d/rc.local (and everything that it references)?
<phpcode> I having problem installing a ident server. i have tryed pidentd, but i cant get it to work :S help??
<hero> sunnyhours: yes.
<hero> phpcode: have you edited /etc/identd.conf ?
<waylandbill> sunnyhours: Depends on the runlevel you are booting to.
<sunnyhours> hero: that wasn't yes or no   =\
<phpcode> hero: /etc/identd.conf ??
<sunnyhours> waylandbill: so i'm at runlevel2 now (i think). what has been run to get me up to here?
<hero> sunnyhours: rc directories specify when something starts or stops, init.d are the scripts for each process that is run or stopped
<hero> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> !pidentd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidentd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> !info identd
<ubotu> Package identd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hero> hang on, i'll get a doc for phpcode
<phpcode> hero: what to edit in there?
<hero> phpcode: this is the homepage of pidentd:  http://www.lysator.liu.se/~pen/pidentd/
<hero> one sec and i'll get you more documentation.
<hero> phpcode: here is an identd howto:  http://www.mandrakehelp.com/identd-HOWTO/
<hero> i decided against running ident myself.
<merrylotr1> my keyboard keeps using a spanish layout, even though every setting I can find is set to english
<phpcode> hero: thx
<hero> phpcode: good luck! it's kind of frustrating to get to work. also keep in mind that your ISP might not let you accept connections on that port.
<hero> so you might have everything correctly configured but it doesn't work because your ISP blocks it
<phpcode> hero: lol, ok :S
<sweettooth> hi i know in kubuntu, sudo is to use root privilege to run programs, however if i type su in shell, it prompts me for password which i haven't provided when it was installing, then what password will that be?
<BluesKaj> merrylotr1, so you done KB layout in system settings/regional&language/layout
<MPat> sweettooth, doesnt exist
<sweettooth> MPat, so you can never use su in kubuntu?
<MPat> no in my knowledge
<evilmm> yes you can
<sweettooth> how? evilmm?
<K-Ryan> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<K-Ryan> !superuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superuser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<K-Ryan> Err
<hero> use sudo instead
<merrylotr1> BluesKaj: I think so
<K-Ryan> Yeah...
<hero> and put in *your* password
<sweettooth> i know sudo -i is to use root, but just wondering
<hero> yeah
<hero> you use your own password
<sweettooth> as in sudo he meant, i guess
<merrylotr1> BluesKaj: I don't know what I just did, but I fxed it
<clouder_> Where can I find a setting so that I don't have to type a password for root every time I wan't to do system wide changes in KDE?  I want it to act like gnome where it keeps you logged in as root for 5-10 minutes
<K-Ryan> clouder_: You mean turn your konsole session into a root session?
<K-Ryan> sudo -i
<rockets> Where do you set the default browser for KDE?
<clouder_> K-Ryan: not in the console, I mean, if I use adept-manager to install something and then right after that I go to a file so I can edit as root.  It asks me for the password both times even though the actions took place within one minute of each other.  In gnome there's a sort of grace period
<K-Ryan> Oh, not sure
<evilmm> rockets: default applications under personal in the system settings
<rockets> evilmm, I'm not actually running KDE though. I'm running Katapult under Gnome. It works great but it keeps launching websites in konqueror rather then firefox
<rockets> evilmm, theres nothing in kcontrol though
<tsdgeos> rockets: there is
<runlevelten> yeah there is, it's in kde components > default browser
<rockets> tsdgeos, to set default browser? where?
<runlevelten> *default apps even
<tsdgeos> rockets: runlevelten just told you :D
<runlevelten> rockets ^
<rockets> there is no KDE Components -> defualt browser.
<runlevelten> Don't ever assume gnome has a configuration option KDE lacks.
<rockets> maybe thats cuz i dont have a full KDE installed
<runlevelten> It's never happened yet, haha
<runlevelten> default apps rockets
<rockets> ok, i put default into kcontrol's search bar
<rockets> Nothing shows up
<rockets> other then "Style"
<rockets> I think its because I don't have a full KDE installed.
<rockets> All I have is the dependencies for Katapult and K3b
<runlevelten> Well if you don't have KDE installed...
* runlevelten ...
<rockets> but kcontrol got installed so . . .
<tsdgeos> rockets: try  kcmshell defaultapplication
<rockets> could not find module default application
<tsdgeos> rockets: ONE WORD
<rockets> yeah, defaultapplication rather
<rockets> i did type it as one word in terminal
<tsdgeos> then you need to install something else
<rockets> yeah, apt-cache search kde default isnt much help
<rockets> im checking out kcmshell --list
<tsdgeos> rockets: try installing app-install-data and kde-systemsettings
<rockets> ok thanks
<rockets> there is no app-install-data package
<tsdgeos> i have it here :D
<rockets> strange
<rockets> well i got system settings
<rockets> ok how do i launch kde-systemsettings from the terminal. it can run in gui its just not in the menu
<cerden> ubuntu-itsa
<vzduch> ubuntu-what?
<rockets> Hey I got katapult to open urls in firefox, sweet
<BluesKaj> whynot just use firefox ?
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: Because it's more effort =P
<cerden> #join ubuntu
<BluesKaj> to use FF or katapult ? :)
<lucky_lucas> anyones have seen the ubuntu free software laptop news  http://phoronix.com/?page=news_item&px=NTg4OQ
<lucky_lucas> ?
<lucky_lucas> I m looking for more infos
<cerden> hello
<cerden> i need italian channel
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cerden> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Whiz2_> i used the LiveCD for Kubuntu to test it's compatability with my new laptop, and it was not compatible with my WIFI device. Said it was an unknown revision. Any ideas?
<shadowhywind> ndiswrapper
<shadowhywind> hay all, i was wondering what your thoughts were on writing to ntfs?
<Whiz2_> ntfs-3g
<shadowhywind> but any known issues?
<runlevelten> I wouldn't myself.
<Whiz2_> i haven't had any issues with itmyself
<shadowhywind> i have a 200 gig harddrive  using ntfs, that i was thinking of converting to fat32 so linux could use it too..
<shadowhywind> but converting it, sort of scares me *alot*
<runlevelten> NTFS write support is not entirely safe, because that's the way the owners of windows NTFS want it.
<Whiz2_> ntfs-3g SHOULD work
<shadowhywind> ah
<Whiz2_> as long as it writes the file, and updates the indexes, there shouldn't be a problem
<runlevelten> I'd use Free file systems, or if you're using windows use a FAT variant to ensure safe, robust access by all OSes :)
<runlevelten> FAT32 should do the trick.
<shadowhywind> thats what i was thinking..
<shadowhywind> maybe i shall just start burning stuff to dvd, and clean out the h arddrive anyways.. been about 4 years
<Whiz2_> conversion isn't exactly safe either tho... could lose everything on the drive
<shadowhywind> nod
<runlevelten> I wouldn't rely on windows' NTFS - FAT conversion at all.
<Whiz2_> umm... even the linux conversion can be dangerous
#kubuntu 2007-07-13
<shadowhywind> i wont, i will let qtparted handle it, after i backup all the data. i will probabley just reformat it
<runlevelten> much safer to back up your stuff and reinstall, to be painfully honest
<Whiz2_> i use ntfs-3g on a daily basis with my linux server
<shadowhywind> thanks for all the info
<runlevelten> np =)
<runlevelten> Greetings, Dark Lord :)
<ijul> hello?
<runlevelten> hello ijul
<ijul> hey there, I'm looking for help with ndiswrapper
<melkor> I just stuck on a usb 2.0 hub, and anything I jook to it gets power, but my computer wont create the appropriate device.
<ijul> can you help me?
<ijul> I have just plugged in a USB wifi network interface and successfully installed the windows driver with ndiswrapper, so far so good
<ijul> but I must miss a step somewhere. It's plugged and detected, now what do I do to actually use it?
<TeraDyne> ijul: "sudo ndiswrapper -m && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" Will activate ndiswrapper. It should show up in knetworkmanager.
<melkor> ijul do you know the device name for it.
<juhorner25> Just a quick question to the Linux programmers
<TeraDyne> ijul: That will have to be entered in a Konsole window
<juhorner25> What IDE or program do you prefer for C++ or Java?
<juhorner25> Somebody recommended Anjuta IDE, what do you think?
<ijul> ok, let me try, the first command (ndiswrapper -m) gives output: adding alias wlan0 ndiswrapper to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<TeraDyne> juhorner25: Wrong channel. That's better suited for the developer channels. #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel
<juhorner25> Oh okay
<juhorner25> Sorry
<runlevelten> anjuta is very good and simple for small projects
<juhorner25> Thanks
<r00t_> cd ui
<r00t_> ls
<ed__> i need some help.  my kubuntu 6.10 kde 3.5.5 xserver is coming up stuck in 640x480 mode.  System Settings->Monitor & Display says "Monitor & Display module could not be loaded". Possible reasons listed are that an error occurred during the last KDE upgrade leaving an "orphaned control module", or that I have an "old third party module lying around".  I didn't upgrade KDE but I had used Adept to install a few things since last reboot.
<runlevelten> kdevelop is good, so is emacs
<juhorner25> Thanks a lot runlevelten
<juhorner25> Saved me a channel jump
<juhorner25> :-D
<runlevelten> eclipse and netbeans for java
<ed__> anyone have any clues?
<runlevelten> netbeans now is really coming into its own
<runlevelten> definitely give that a shot
<juhorner25> Is that java exclusive?
<BluesKaj> ed__, sudo dpkg --configure -a,  in the konsole
<BluesKaj> then relogin
<runlevelten> well, not "exclusive" per se, but I only use it for java
<juhorner25> Oh okay
<runlevelten> it's much better than most now. Really quite good
<mneptok> juhorner25: jEdit is in any smart Java dev's utility belt ;)
<ed__> sweet, i will try that, thx blueskaj.
<juhorner25> Well right now I use C++ and C#
<juhorner25> I am taking 3 Java classes this year though
<runlevelten> Well I use emacs which is great if you know it, and anjuta, and  kdevelop is quite good.
<mneptok> juhorner25: http://jedit.sf.net
<runlevelten> have you tried the mono IDE?
<runlevelten> for C#
<juhorner25> I'm just now making the jump to Linux and trying to bring over my programming with me
<juhorner25> I really don't know any of the compilers or IDEs in Linux yet
<juhorner25> I just heard about Anjuta
<runlevelten> Yeah I figured from the question, which is why I would say anjuta's a good start
<TeraDyne> JEdit... The only real GUI editor I use in windows. Well, unless you count GVim.
<juhorner25> I used Visual Studio for my C# and Dev C++ for my C++ stuff
<runlevelten> doesn't get in the way
<ijul_> TeraDyne: it works
<ijul_> thank you :)
<runlevelten> anjuta is more like devc++
<TeraDyne> ijul: No problem.
<juhorner25> Sweet
<ijul_> I have another question, though...
<TeraDyne> ijul_: go ahead.
<runlevelten> kdevelop isn't really like vs, but it does have more tools integrated than most IDEs
<juhorner25> In the long run the most important thing for me is having a stable and reliable C++ compiler or IDE
<juhorner25> Since that is what I will be doing the most
<ijul_> I have two graphic cards sitting on my desk: an Nvidia quadro, which is quite old, but has good results on Beryl and Kubuntu in general
<juhorner25> I will check out the ones you guys mentioned
<juhorner25> Thanks a lot for the suggestions
<runlevelten> and if you use Qt, the Qt GUI designer is as good as the vs one once you're used to Qt
<ijul_> and an ATI radeon 7200, which is fairly recent in comparison, but it runs kinda slow with beryl, and even with KDE :s
<runlevelten> stable reliable easy to get into = anjuta
<runlevelten> np man - good luck
<ijul_> so I would like to make clear once and for all, which do you think is best?
<juhorner25> But will anjuta be able to handle larger programs?
<ed__> BluesKaj:  no joy, totally rebooted but still stuck in 640x480 with same error message
<juhorner25> As far as some game development?
<TeraDyne> ijul_: I usually suggest the one that works best. In your situation, the Nvidia quadro.
<BluesKaj> ed__, ok then try this ; sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<runlevelten> well, define handle, heh
<ijul_> TeraDyne: ok. Thanks :)
<runlevelten> You won't get any massive problems, however if you want lots of integration for testing tools and stuff, kdevelop might be more up your street
<juhorner25> lol well you did say it was for good for small projects
<juhorner25> I'll test both of them out
<ed__> ok, done,rebooting...
<runlevelten> glhf
<juhorner25> Thanks, take care every one
<mido> hhh
<TeraDyne> runlevelten: You said you use emacs. Is it hard to learn?
<Timmm> yo?
<Timmm> can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<ed__> BluesKaj:  no joy
<TeraDyne> Timmm: Ubuntu help is in #ubuntu
<TeraDyne> Timmm: This is for Kubuntu
<Timmm> ah thx
<ed__> still stuck in 640x480
<runlevelten> TeraDyne: not really
<dave__> what does fiesty fawn mean? :o
<runlevelten> you just need a cheat sheet. Also if you're a vi fan there are vi modes for it :)
<TeraDyne> runlevelten: Ok. I'll give it a shot, then. I use VIM, so how hard could it be?
<runlevelten> I think it's called "viper-mode"
<TeraDyne> dave__: It's just a code name for the release.
<Impy^> ahh :)
<Impy^> k
<TeraDyne> runlevelten: Ok. Thanks.
<runlevelten> TeraDyne: it's a nice fun editor, IDE, kitchen sink etc
<Impy^> is kopete the best for msn?
<runlevelten> I do have zile installed for "just plain text editing" though
<runlevelten> Zile Is Lossy Emacs ;)
<TeraDyne> runlevelten: I don't need a kitchen sink. I've got one only two rooms away that works good enough. ;)
<ADiCT3D> Hey guys!
<darkcrash> bellaaaa
<dustin_> i mix a whiskey drink
<dustin_> i mix a vodka drink, and when i have to puke, i use the kitchen sink ;)
<ADiCT3D> Can someone point me in the direction to convert mp3's to ringtones?
<darkcrash> merda,,ma tutti inglesi?
<runlevelten> TeraDyne: just don't type M-x tetris if you have anything to do, heh
<TeraDyne> Tubthumper... I almost forgot that song...
<darkcrash> italian ?
<TeraDyne> runlevelten: Will do.
<runlevelten> ADiCT3D: send them to your phone using bluetooth.
<ADiCT3D> runlevelten: No i need to convert the mp3's into amr/mxff or sumtin format
<runlevelten> depends on the phone. These days, try the mp3 first, heh.
<ADiCT3D> i have and ogg and m4a and a ton others only wav works but i know amr does but wav makes MASSIVE huge files
<ADiCT3D> it plays mp3's and m4a's and all that but it wont work for ringtones
<runlevelten> wow, that's harsh
<BluesKaj> ADiCT3D, use soundkonvertor for mp3 conversion from wav
<runlevelten> what phone is that then?
<ADiCT3D> BluesKaj: No, I need to convert FROM an mp3 file TO an AMR file, Nokia 6133
<BluesKaj> why don't upu ask in the nokia chat?
<bronze-> IMPORTANT: Is is safe to delete all folders in home directory starting with . ? The hidden configuration folders. I'm going to install another distro, so I'm just going to shut down the PC right after I delete the folders.
<ADiCT3D> BluesKaj: This is linux...I need help with doing it in Linux..not a phone issue haha i could install winblows and buy an app to convert but i wanna do it on nix
<Chousuke> bronze-: should be safe, if you want to lose all your settings
<BluesKaj> mp3s are mp3s , whether they're in windows or linux
<ed__> back for more clues... display still stuck in 640x480, System Settings -> Monitor & Display still says module Monitor & Display could not be loaded.
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: he doesn't want mp3s
<Chousuke> I wonder what those AMR files are.
<flake> can i create another user on my box and cut down on all the services I don't need in order to make it a gaming rig, or are the services universal no matter who is logged in?
<ADiCT3D> BluesKaj: Dude...i dont care about the input format i need to convert an mp3/wav INTO an amr file..and i need help doing so..cause i tried several things and i cant find an app that will do it
<Chousuke> ADiCT3D: do you have any amr files at hand?
<BluesKaj> ed__, looks like you may need to reconfigure you xorg.conf file
<ADiCT3D> Chousuke: Only on my phone i cant send em
<Chousuke> ADiCT3D: could you move them to your computer?
<ed__> BluesKaj, how?
<Chousuke> So that you could run the "file" utility on one of them
<Chousuke> to know what format they are
<ADiCT3D> Chousuke: Dont think so its in phones memory
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<ADiCT3D> Chousuke: http://rudd-o.com/archives/2006/09/18/convert-wav-mp3-files-to-amr-in-linux-using-gstreamer/ That wont work
<BluesKaj> ADiCT3D, tha's why i suggested you goto a chat theat has something to do with the destination file..like perhaps your phone ..nokia ..get it ?
<Chousuke> ADiCT3D: how does it fail?
<BluesKaj> ed__, in the terminal : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ADiCT3D> Chousuke: Cant find the amrnbenc cmd
<ed__> i'll try that, thx!
<Chousuke> ADiCT3D: did tyou install gstreamer-plugins-ugly?
<Impy^> how do i know which version of kubuntu i'm using? :o
<ADiCT3D> Ch
<ADiCT3D> Chousuke: Yes
<Chousuke> ADiCT3D: or rather, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Chousuke> get that one and try again
<ADiCT3D> going to reinstall
<ADiCT3D> i had both gstreamer .8 and .10 installed
<K-Ryan> !version | impy^
<ubotu> impy^: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Chousuke> ADiCT3D: shouldn't matter.
<Impy^> shell = konsole?
<K-Ryan> Correct
<Goldy> hi
<tino097> how to install PES 6 ? link to guide or something
<facugaich> tino097: PES 6 works in linux?
<Impy^> feisty :)
<ADiCT3D> Chousuke: WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no element "amrnbenc"
<BluesKaj> Impy^, yes
<Impy^> is fiesty the latest?
<Impy^> cheers for that btw :)
<Chousuke> ADiCT3D: hmm
<Impy^> 7.04
<K-Ryan> Yes Impy^, it is
<K-Ryan> You're welcome ;)
<Impy^> ahh k cheer s:)
<BluesKaj> Impy^, offical release , yes
<Impy^> :D
<tino097> <facugaich> i think so, iread on ubuntu forums that some guys managed to install
<Chousuke> ADiCT3D: Then I don't know
<Goldy> someone how speak french?
<K-Ryan> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<runlevelten_> ffmpeg -i blablah.mp3  -ac 1 -f amr -acodec amr myoutputfile
<ADiCT3D> runlevelten_: Unknown input or output format: amr
<tino097> <facugaich> i try with cedega but i think i have some premision isue problems with DVD rom
<MidNight_SunRay> hi ppl
<MidNight_SunRay> does anyone know how i can force KDE to mount my portable hd always on /media/LACIE, instead of sda1 or sdb1 ???
<ADiCT3D> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MidNight_SunRay> ADiCT3D, ok
<MidNight_SunRay> but what if it's sometimes called sda1 and some other sdb1 ?
<ADiCT3D> MidNight_SunRay: you dont need that you need the /dev adress if it changes that just means another drive is in i do believe but can someone double check?
<BluesKaj> tino097, do you have libdvdcss2 installed ? it may help
<MidNight_SunRay> i gues you're right ADiCT3D
<MidNight_SunRay> so do i just need to plug it in for first?
<ADiCT3D> MidNight_SunRay: best way to find out is to open like gparted yes you need it plugged in but fstab should be used for drives that dont move imo
<ADiCT3D> MidNight_SunRay: If you unplug it sometimes i'd just create a mount script
<MidNight_SunRay> ADiCT3D, which kind of script?
<ADiCT3D> MidNight_SunRay: a bash script dot sh file..im a noob when it comes to scripts :P
<tino097> <BluesKaj> i dont have that libary, where to found?
<runlevelten> right, I must go to bed.
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<runlevelten> ADiCT3D: there was something wrong with the command I gave you. It should work if you fix it up, no time to play with it now though
<runlevelten> sorry about that man
<ADiCT3D> runlevelten: i dont know how haha im searching ubuntu forums
<runlevelten> night all
<tino097> <BluesKaj>thanks
<BluesKaj> tino097, hope it helps
<runlevelten> I'd love to help more, but there comes a time to spend time with the missus :)
<runlevelten> night all... again, ha
<Impy^> aha finally got windows files showing :D
<bia> wie komm ich zum deutschen kanal?
<ed__> BluesKaj:  I reconfigured xorg.conf.  Monitor & Display dialog returned, allowed 1024x768 selection, but res reverted to 640x480 on X restart...
<bia> wie  komm ich zum deutschen chat?
<AmyRose> !de | bia
<ubotu> bia: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bia> i need help in german  langues
<bia> danke, thanks, mercy
<vzduch> s/mercy/merci/
<AmyRose> bia: You're welcome, but you're always welcome to try here too in English :)
<Impy^> is there a better alternative to kopete for msn on kubuntu?
<AmyRose> Impy^: amsn
<Impy^> is that better? :)
<AmyRose> Impy^: Yeah, it's better than Kopete at MSN :)
<Impy^> ahh k wicked will have a look for it now :D
<Impy^> thanks :D
<AmyRose> you're welcome, Impy^
<AmyRose> It does custom smileys, voice clips, and webcams now too
<Impy^> ahh class :)
<Impy^> thanks :)
<AmyRose> Yeah, I would use it more but I prefer Kopete because my friends are about evenly distributed among AIM, Yahoo, and MSN, so having a universal client is more suitable to me
<Impy^> :)
<Impy^> i love opensource fairplay :D
<Impy^> it's sooo brilliant :)
<Impy^> people working together for better and free software :D
<BluesKaj> ed__, now you have to go into system settings/monitor and display/ admin mode/hardware drivers and find the drivers applicablke to your card and monitor and then you should be able to change you resolution.
<r00t_> AHHHHH!!!!  a virus has infected my MBR can someone help me defeat this vile foe?
<Minataku> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<r00t_> thanks
<AmyRose> Impy^: Yeah, it's great :D
<Minataku> That was a joke, BTW... I'm assuming you installed Windows after Kubuntu and the NTLDR chainloader is the virus XD
<sandro__> salve
<TeraDyne> Impy^: I found a KDE based MSN client. http://www.kmess.org/
<sandro__> is there any italian?
<AmyRose> Minataku: Yeah, Windows is a virus :P
<r00t_> Minataku: yes windows was the virus i was refering to.
<mneptok> !it > sandro__
<Minataku> Ah
<AmyRose> TeraDyne: It doesn't do as much as amsn though.
<Minataku> Cool :3
<sandro__> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<AmyRose> TeraDyne: It's actually worse than Kopete
<TeraDyne> AmyRose: It's still an alternative, though. It's best to know what choices you have. ;)
<cs5> Is there anyone around that can help me setup dapper to use big desktop?
<MarcC> cs5: big desktop?
<Minataku> Dapper is OLD :o
<AmyRose> TeraDyne: True...
<Minataku> And do you mean Xinerama?
<Minataku> To stretch one X11 desktop across two (or more) displays?
<AmyRose> cs5: If you want to use Kubuntu as a desktop OS, you should try Feisty instead
<TeraDyne> Minataku: Old isn't the term I'd use. Too lenient. XD
<cs5> i cant install or upgrade to it.
<Minataku> TeraDyne: Perhaps... "ass-old"
<Minataku> :D
<TeraDyne> Minataku: Better. XD
<MarcC> dapper's still supported, right?
<cs5> or i would be, three days of trying and multiple installs. They all freeze, and upgrading breaks my system BAD
<TeraDyne> MarcC: Yes. I think it's 3 years of support after release date for Dapper.
<Impy^> teradyne what's a kde based msn client?
<cs5> ATI has me bangin my head off a wall as someone so elequently stated
<TeraDyne> Impy^: http://www.kmess.org/
<MarcC> cs5: tried any howtos?
<Impy^> is that better than amsn?
<cs5> All of them I think
<TeraDyne> Impy^: No, but it's an option if you ever want to try it.
<cs5> Nothing seems to go right. Maybe I am to new to this. I have been trying to deal with my video issues and upgrades at the same time.
<Impy^> ahh k cheers i'll check it out
<Impy^> amsn is very ugly :o
<MarcC> cs5, can you get it working ok with *one* monitor?
<r00t_> see you guys ive got a virus to defeat
<cs5> Oh yes, beautifully.
<cs5> i just need help setting up the multiple heads
<cs5> thats to marcc
<MarcC> cs5: I'm afraid I can't be of much help...I use large screens instead of dual-screen right now
<cs5> np, ty for tryin
<cs5> I guess i'll suffer with the virtual desktops
<cs5> :(
<cs5> how bout a camera issue....anyone, anyone?
<cs5> says my port settings may be wrong, but it is a usb that is supposed to be no config neccesary
<Biovore> usb (still picture) camera?
<cs5> well still and video
<MarcC> cs5: is this on first-use or have you tried it multiple times?
<cs5> no, today is the first day on linux, works well on windows
<cs5> linux finds it but wont lock it
<nosrednaekim> whats the problem?
<Biovore> cs5: is it a Mass Storage device or something custom?
<cs5> naw, just a concord eye-q mini.Unable to initialize camera. Check your port settings and camera connectivity and try again.
<cs5> just takes like 30 pics and some video
<MarcC> ah, one of those little guys
<cs5> yep
<MarcC> might want to look up the hardware ID inside (not branding) and google that with linux as part of the query
<cs5> alright
<BluesKaj> cs5, is your camera more than 4 yrs old ?
<cs5> mmmmm, no bout 3 though
<cs5> Kubuntu picks it up ok like i said, but for some reason wont access it
<nosrednaekim> cs5: did you try digiKam?
<nosrednaekim> sometimes that will do it when konqueror won't
<cs5> just the kubuntu dapper digital camera interface and tried to goto it camera:\
<Biovore> cs5: http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html
<BluesKaj> hmm...my old samsung camera smartcard couldn't be read by kubuntu or windows on this pc
<nosrednaekim> cs5: oh... dapper.
<cs5> lol....i know old....
<cs5> :|
<nosrednaekim> yeah, but it should still work. Do you have digiKam installed?
<cs5> nosrednaekim: nope, going to get it. Is it in the repositories?
<nosrednaekim> cs5: should be.
<nosrednaekim> yep, it is.
<nosrednaekim> if you have universe enabled
<cs5> in the teaser.fr it says i should use digikam2
<meuhlol> cs5 a propos?
<nosrednaekim> cs5: doesn't matter.
<cs5> ok
<TeraDyne> Here's a slightly stupid question... Why don't the include the digikam docs by DEFAULT?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I think they should include all docs by default
<MarcC> developers like to separate packages to give them a better chance at improvement
<MarcC> Sven is talking about doing that with certain parts of GIMP that are now integrated.
<TeraDyne> MarcC: True, but I have to go out and install the docs. They should be in the release versions of the distro by default.
<MarcC> it's a little bit of a pain for users, but that could probably be fixed by improving the usability of e.g. synaptic
<Sanne> TeraDyne: Debian based distros mostly have very modular packages. I think it's ok, you can download only those packages you need.
<cs5> thats ok, it isn't in my repositories that i can see
<cs5> lol
<TeraDyne> Sanne: ?
<Sanne> yes?
<TeraDyne> I mean that it's a pain to go out and get what should be in the distro by default. I don't mind it, but it's a PITA to be recording something and find out that the docs to the app you're talking about aren't there,
<Sanne> TeraDyne: yes, that's annoying. But it would be very annoying to have to get the docs with no possibility *not* to install them. They can be very large.
<Biteyni> hellO?
<AmyRose> Hello, Biteyni
<TeraDyne> Sanne: While true, if Kubuntu is going to be marketed to the other OS users, it needs to have the needed docs and help manuals. Otherwise, it's just going to anger those people.
<Biteyni> hi, i was wondering if you could help me
<AmyRose> !ask | Biteyni
<ubotu> Biteyni: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sanne> TeraDyne: I agree, but, as always, it's a matter of priorities. Make most things easy for new users and annoy the others, or vice versa :).
<Biteyni> alright, I have tried installing ubuntu. i booted from cd and i chose the option "start ubuntu in safe graphics mode"
<cs5> digikam sight only has repositories for edgy and feisty, does that mean im S.O.L.?
<Biteyni> the screen stays black and doesn't load the desktop where the install icon is at
<cs5> site*
<TeraDyne> !info digikam dapper
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 4077 kB, installed size 9724 kB
<AmyRose> Biteyni: I'm assuming you tried the normal mode first; am I right?
<cs5> ty teradyne
<TeraDyne> cs5:  No problem
<Biteyni> well this is my first time im following this: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu and im following the install to keep my windows partition
<Biteyni> it told me to do "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode"
<AmyRose> Biteyni: Well, that should only be used if the "Start or Install Ubuntu" option didn't work
<Biteyni> o ok thankyou
<AmyRose> you're welcome
<Biteyni> so the regular option first
<AmyRose> yeah, Biteyni, and let us know if you have any trouble with that mode :)
<Biteyni> im new at this
<Biteyni> so all the help i can get is good :)
<AmyRose> Biteyni: I understand. I remember when I was a newbie too :)
<intelikey> ok i'm ignorant, what is sdl ?
<Doug_> Hey I'm a noob to Linux, tried a couple distros, but right now I'm downloading feisty fawn and was wondering where i could get tutorials and things like that on how to access the power of linux
<Biteyni> thanks amyrose! thanks for helping me.. I tried searching the net for this answer! thanks sooo much! i will go and see if it works ill be back!
<AmyRose> Biteyni: You're welcome
<intelikey> Could not initialize SDL - exiting
<intelikey> ?
<AmyRose> intelikey: SDL is the most common library for writing games on Linuix
<AmyRose> Linux*
<AmyRose> intelikey: It's sort of Linux's equivalent to DirectX
<intelikey> so why would qemu care about that ?
<AmyRose> intelikey: Because Qemu uses SDL for input, video, and audio
<ADiCT3D> US Supreme Court Rules No Free Speech for Students !!!!
<_4strO> Doug_: all the ubuntu websites, wiki, forum, ...
<Doug_> ok, thanks _4strO
<intelikey> AmyRose then let me "assume" that qemu only works inside of X  ???
<AmyRose> intelikey: It stands for Simple Directmedia Layer
<AmyRose> intelikey: Not necessarily, if you have the svgalib support compiled in :P
<AmyRose> intelikey: But Ubuntu's SDL packages do not have that
<AmyRose> so you do need X unless you plan on recompiling SDL
<intelikey> right.  so like i said...
<AmyRose> intelikey: Sorry; I get overly technical sometimes :P
<intelikey> bochs also requires X ....  hmmmm
<TeraDyne> grr.. need "libkdcraw 0.1.1" to compile digikam 0.9.2... Anyone know if there's a package in the repos?
<TeraDyne> If there is, I can't find it...
<AmyRose> intelikey: Bochs is also painfully slow
<intelikey> TeraDyne /msg ubotu find libkdcraw
<TeraDyne> [19:18]  <ubotu> Package/file libkdcraw does not exist in feisty
<TeraDyne> I guess that's a no. Time to get to work, then.
<Sanne> TeraDyne: I can only find it for Gutsy (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<TeraDyne> think I'd break anything if I installed it on my fiesty machine?
<MarcC> if anything it wouldn't work because of lib versions
<TeraDyne> Well... Worth a shot...
<intelikey> heh it's just a package, what can it hurt   :)))
<Dragnslcr> Famous last words
<TeraDyne> intelikey: that's what I said last time, and I ended up having to do a complete reinstall.
<Biteyni> Hello amy?
<intelikey> TeraDyne so what did it "hurt"?   hehhe
<Sanne> TeraDyne: if it wants to pull dependencies from Gutsy, I wouldn't install it.
<Biteyni> AmyRose both options don't load the livecd desktop install thingy
<intelikey> ah come on upgrade to the pre-alpha-planned release
<TeraDyne> intelikey: No. Not when I have 3D accel working for once.
<intelikey> Biteyni trubble with the installer ?
<Biteyni> yes
<intelikey> TeraDyne yeah i was 'josh'n'
<intelikey> Biteyni old or new hardware ?
<Biteyni> i tried first the option that: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/ told me
<Biteyni> about 3-4 year old hardware
<TeraDyne> II think I'll try to compile the lib from source...
<TeraDyne> Maybe checkinstall will work with it.
<Biteyni> im trying to keep current windows partition
<Biteyni> and that link told me to do the start ubunutu in graphics mode option but loads to the black screen
<Biteyni> it loads linux kernel and then takes me to a black screen and thats it..
<Biteyni> nothing else loads
<intelikey> Biteyni you should probably first boot windows and do a full scandisk and defrag   then you should be able to resize the partition
<intelikey> Biteyni oh wait.
<Biteyni> the desktop where install doesnt load..
<intelikey> Biteyni you are not getting to the installer....   i see
<Biteyni> yeah thats the prob
<intelikey> more than one vidio card ?
<Biteyni> all i get is options of Start or install ubuntu and Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode
<Biteyni> no just one card
<Biteyni> this one has an intel graphics card
<intelikey> you tried safe graphics mode   same thing ?
<Biteyni> yup
<TeraDyne> IT COMPILED! I have a package for it, too.
<Sanne> TeraDyne: congrats!
<Biteyni> i first tried safe graphics mode then i tried regular mode and same thing
<Biteyni> at one point i did get something about graphics
<Biteyni> but i dunno what to do.
<intelikey> Biteyni you can probably install from the alternet install cd.    it's got a text mode installer.      you might try configuring the x server on the live cd to make sure you can get it working
<TeraDyne> Now I need the new version of libkexiv2... Time to compile again.
<Biteyni> yeah thats the error i got
<Biteyni> something about x server
<Biteyni> im new to all of this so i dunnow what the x server is
<Biteyni> where is x server on load?
<intelikey> Biteyni yeah the x server "xorg" is the "window system" of the linux world.
<TeraDyne> Anyone know if it might be a wise idea to remove the libkexiv2 packages before I compile and run checkinstall for the new version?
<intelikey> Biteyni how much ram is in that box ?
<Biteyni> i know but i didn't get options for that i got something about press f4 for vga and f6 for more options
<Biteyni> on that box is 256
<Biteyni> rest of computers are fine and running ubuntu
<intelikey> Biteyni no there wont be "options" you'll have to enter a console and issue the command     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<Biteyni> but it doesnt have termanal
<Biteyni> i only get to the selction of what to do first
<Biteyni> that screen when you first boot from cd
<Biteyni> and you chose what option to do
<Biteyni> and thats it
<Biteyni> i dont ever get to that desktop or the install link or anything
<intelikey> yes it does.      after it boots up  and the screen goes blank.   hit [alt] +[ctrl] +[f2] 
<cs5> anyone know why dapper and feisty are the only two downloads on the first ubuntu downloads page, what about edgy?
<Biteyni> alright ill try that
<Biteyni> brb
<intelikey> Biteyni i can't promice that you'll see it but there is a console there
<Biteyni> and when i configure the xserver what is it that i have to configure?
<Biteyni> or i'll know when i see it?
<intelikey> if you can access a console,  issue   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     and answer the questions it asks
<Biteyni> k
<Biteyni> brb
<drowningAndGrade> is byteyni installing a new graphics card?
<Biteyni> no trying to install ubuntu
<intelikey> drowningAndGrade no a new linux
<Biteyni> brb then
<Sanne> cs5: I guess because feisty is current, and dapper is LTS.
<intelikey> drowningAndGrade its the ole liveCD boots to a blank screen    issue.
<drowningAndGrade> i know i have no idea when that heppened to me when i tried to install one base
<sergiusz_> hi
<TeraDyne> You know, I now have more respect for the packagers than ever before. This is torture, trying to find the needed dependencies.
<drowningAndGrade> i feel that when you use adept, tha packages get installed well
<sergiusz_> just installed kubuntu - anyone knows how to make the use of "flag" keys?
<intelikey> TeraDyne that's why so many distros "base on..."  rather than actually building a distro
<TeraDyne> drowningAndGrade: I'm trying to compile a newer version of digiKam, and the dependencies are only in gutsy. I'm using Fiesty.
<intelikey> sergiusz_ khotkeys
<TeraDyne> intelikey: I can see why...
<sergiusz_> thx
<intelikey> it's also one reason i still like the idea of static/stand-alone apps
<TeraDyne> intelikey: Like the ones they use for Klik?
<intelikey> i'm not familear with klik
<sergiusz_> thx & cu
* TeraDyne just got through listening to the old GNU\Linux User Show ep on it.
<drowningAndGrade> if you rob people your breaking the bible
<TeraDyne> intelikey: http://klik.atekon.de/
<TeraDyne> drowningAndGrade: What?
<drowningAndGrade> im sorry nothng, i got paranoid of master evil;
<Dragnslcr> !info khotkeys
<ubotu> Package khotkeys does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TeraDyne> XD
<TeraDyne> !info khotkeys edgy
<ubotu> Package khotkeys does not exist in edgy
<TeraDyne> O_O;
<intelikey> !find khotkeys
<ubotu> File khotkeys found in kde4base, kde4base-data, kdebase-bin, kdebase-dbg, python-poker2d
<drowningAndGrade> is there a file that governs the keyboard input in the konsole?
<drowningAndGrade> is there just one?
<Dragnslcr> Hm, interesting
<Dragnslcr> I wonder if khotkeys is any better than keytouch
<intelikey> drowningAndGrade you might be able to adjust konsole input within konsole's menu  not sure.
<draik> Does Photoshop CS2 work on Wine?
<intelikey> Dragnslcr you have kde installed ?
<drowningAndGrade> have you tried krita draik?
<BluesKaj> what about Gimp ?
<BluesKaj> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<drowningAndGrade> the gimp is pretty too
<TeraDyne> draik: I've heard of the older ones working, but nothing on CS2. Idn't there a list of what works and doesn't work in wine?
<intelikey> !ps2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<draik> I ask because there is an icon for Tux Photoshop CS
<Bazi> I've run CS2 in wine
<drowningAndGrade> how do i find my portable hard drive enclosure?
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- 3.5.7, yeah
<drowningAndGrade> i want to put some3d levels on the internet before i apply anywhere and i cant find my usb portable hard drive any where in kubuntu
<intelikey> Dragnslcr and konsole command  khotkeys   does what there ?
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- I dunno, haven't tried it. I've been using keytouch, and it works well enough for me
<mneptok> draik: do you need CMYK and separations?
<drowningAndGrade> doesnt krita do cmyk?
<Dragnslcr> Was just wondering aloud if khotkeys was any different/better
<draik> Bazi: How? I usually get a crash
<draik> If it even loads at all
<draik> mneptok: I just want something to edit pictures as I did with PS CS2
<Sloik> Speaking of Hard Drive enclosures, are there specific kinds I should look for to maximize compatibility with Linux?
<mneptok> draik: Krita or GIMP
<draik> GIMP and I didn't get along very well
<Bazi> draik: It's been awhile since I last did it
<Bazi> I ended up just moving to gimp or using my desktop for CS
<mneptok> draik: only bxecause you want it to wear a Photoshop costume. women don't like it when you ask them to wear a full-head latex mask of your on the first date. ;)
<mneptok> *of your ex
<draik> They don't like latex? Well that explains so much... Sorry. If anyone's offended, my apologies.
<TeraDyne> XD
<drowningAndGrade> whats jlldo mean?
<drowningAndGrade> excuse me
<mneptok> draik: spend some time with the GIMP and try to approach it with a clear set of expectations.
<TeraDyne> Dependencies... getto daze! Now to compile Digikam 0.9.2
<phoenixz> I want to umount a directory, but umount says the directory is busy.. lsof | grep dirname shows me nothing though.. How can I see who / what is keeping that dir busy?
<draik> Bazi: Where do I find CS2 with WINE?
<mneptok> phoenixz: lsof +D /path/to/mount
<drowningAndGrade> phoenix,can you do it with the jobs command?
<phoenixz> mneptok, thanks!
<Bazi> draik: What do you mean?
<osiris76> irc://irc.abjects.net/045
<draik> Bazi: When you used WINE, how did you access CS2?
<drowningAndGrade> i cant find my usb portable hard drive anywhere
<Sloik> drowningAndGrade: What is the HD formatted in?
<drowningAndGrade> its a windows format
<drowningAndGrade> the ntfs i think
<drowningAndGrade> if thats it
<Sloik> drowningAndGrade: OK, if it's in NTFS you may have to get an NTFS configuration tool. Try searching Adept. K Menu> Add/Remove Software.
<sinequanon777> Hello Everybody!!!!!
<Bazi> I forget how exactly I had it set up
<drowningAndGrade> whats that tool called?
<K-Ryan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Sloik> I've got one and it was just called "NTFS Configuration Tool".
<K-Ryan> ntfs-3g or fuse
<drowningAndGrade> thank you
<Sloik> ntfs-3g was a dependency.
<Sloik> Try searching Adept for NTFS and see what you find.
<Lido> I upgraded to Feisty and now my USB mouse is all wonky.  I lose mouse control when A) I come out of suspend and B) I disconnect my USB hard drive (sometimes)
<Lido> unplugging the mouse and plugging it back in fixes it.
<Lido> until the next time
<Sloik> Does anybody know a good Video Editor for Linux?
<Sloik> I use Adobe Premiere now.
<Lido> help, please?
<Bazi> Sloik: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<klobster> what is the hotkey combonation to pull up the current process list?
<Sloik> Bazi: Thanks.
<Bazi> no prob
<Sloik> klobster: Ctrl+Esc.
<klobster> ty
<Sloik> Any time.
<intelikey> what do you do to remove the listing for a package that isn't installed ?
<klobster> I kept doing the windows equivalent, Ctrl+Shift+Esc
<Sloik> Yeah.
<intelikey> example: dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f-3 | grep -v ii
<intelikey> ?
<zipper> Anyone knows when a new version of KDE is comming in the repositories?
<Dragnslcr> 3.5.7 is available
<Dragnslcr> Dunno if there'll be a 3.5.8 or if they'll just wait until 4.0
<zipper> thought 4.0 was out, but hadn't got into the rep..
<Dragnslcr> No, 4.0 is still in alpha
<zipper> ah
<Lido> Did something change with udev in feisty?
<zipper> so i dont suppose there is a release date yet?
<Dragnslcr> I think they're aiming for October for a release
<zipper> k
<Sloik> How come I can't get 3D acceleration with the ati display driver that came pre-installed? Apparently my video card is too old for fglrx...
<Dragnslcr> I don't think that would be soon enough for Ubuntu 7.10 though
<TeraDyne> What repo is KDE 3.5.7 in?
<Dragnslcr> TeraDyne- special one that they set up
<intelikey> Lido something changed with the kernel, they started using 'scsi emulation'
<klobster> kde 4.3.5.7 is stable or beta?
<zipper> Sloik, i think there is a special driver for legacy cards
<Dragnslcr> TeraDyne- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<Lido> hmm...  That might explain the problems I'm seeing.. maybe.
<TeraDyne> Dragnslcr: Riddell said no Gutsy KDE4 due to it not being out in time, and no Gutsy+1 because it's a Long-Term Support release.
<intelikey> Lido or more specificly with the initramfs.img   older kernels could be set up that way too
<TeraDyne> Dragnslcr: Thanks,
<Dragnslcr> klobster- you mean 3.5.7?
<klobster> oops 4:3.5.7
<Lido> Is the scsi emulation for IDE or USB drives?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, 3.5.7 is an official release
<klobster> ty
<intelikey> Lido ide   usb was already using it
<zipper> Sloik, i think its called fglrx-legacy, you have to download it and in stall it. Just like the normal driver i believe.
<Dragnslcr> TeraDyne- that'd kinda suck if it isn't in 8.06, even if it isn't the default
<Sloik> zipper: Cool, thanks, I'll look for it.
<zipper> np
<zipper> install*
<TeraDyne> Dragnslcr: Something tells me it'll be in a special repo soon after it's released
<Lido> intelikey  what's initramfs.img?  Is that what's used to come out of suspend?
<Dragnslcr> TeraDyne- yeah, I would think so. If they did it for 3.5.7, they can obviously do it for 4.0
<intelikey> Lido  less /boot/grub/menu.lst       hit /     and type init
<intelikey> Lido or read all about it on the web.    or   man mkinitramfs
<Hirvinen> TeraDyne: Riddell said that there wouldn't be KDE 4 even in Gutsy+1?
<TeraDyne> Hirvinen: Not by default. It's in his talk at aKademy.
<intelikey> Hirvinen sounds right
<Dragnslcr> I can understand the default being 3.5.x, but I would imagine they'd at least have 4.0 in the main repository
<intelikey> why in main ?
<TeraDyne> http://akademy.kde.org/conference/programme.php < You can download the talks there. It's towards the bottom. Just use the "video icon" button.
<Lido> intelikey All I have in my grub menu is initrd.
<intelikey> should be in universe until it's stable   no?
<Dragnslcr> Just so it's easier to install, instead of users needing to add a repository
<Hirvinen> Yup, would be pretty weird not providing it. Even not having it as the default sounds weird, assuming 4.0 is released this year.
<intelikey> Lido it's an initramfs image reguardless the name
<Dragnslcr> Er, sorry. Didn't mean the 'main' repository. Meant the standard repositories
<TeraDyne> Hirvinen: It makes more sense than you think. Gutsy+1 is a Long Term Support release. They'll want something more stable for it.
<Dragnslcr> As opposed to 3.5.7, which is in a repository that you have to add manually
<intelikey> Dragnslcr ah yes.
<Biteyni> inteli couldn't setup the xserver but i did write down the errors
<intelikey> Biteyni ok
<Biteyni> first was Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<Biteyni> then was SQUASHFS error
<intelikey> ok that's scsi error not vidio
<Biovore> disk failure..
<intelikey> that's filesystem  on the live CD
<Biteyni> and unable to read sb_bread
<intelikey> so you burned a frisby/coster
<Biovore> another scsi thing..
<Hirvinen> TeraDyne: Well, yes. But also one would think that 3 years after it's release, they'd rather be supporting KDE 4 than 3.
<Biovore> sounds like a dead disk.. burn slower..
<Biteyni> i burned on hp cd's
<Biteyni> i burned on 16x on an hp cd
<Biovore> and check md5 sum after
<Biteyni> so i'll burn at 8x and ill first check the md5 sun
<Biteyni> but when i insert the cd it loads the free software thingy on windows
<intelikey> Biovore should always burn installagion disks as slow as fiesablely possably and then run the disk test on the cd itsel
<intelikey> f
<Biteyni> so doesn't that mean its ok?
<intelikey> Biteyni no that doesn't mean it's ok.  that means one file is ok
<intelikey> Biteyni SQUASHFS error <<<< means the disk is faulty
<Biovore> if the diskcheck (md5sum of the disk) match whats on ubuntu's site.. then its burnt good..
<Biovore> else its bad..
<Biovore> since you probably didn't select the verify option.. you can't tell if it was good or not..
<draik> Where do I put icon images?
<intelikey> where ever you want them ?
<hero> anywhere you want.
<Biovore> ~/.icons ussualy
<hero> or /usr/share/icons
<Biovore> ^ or there
<hero> :D
<intelikey>  /usr/share/something/something/
<Biteyni> for nero i did verify data on cd
<intelikey> but i would caution that any file not in your home dir should only be writable by root or special groups in some cases,       exception being /tmp
<hero> what intelikey said
<Biovore> hmm /tmp is my favorite dumping ground.. :-P
<facugaich> How can I configure Kopete to automatically log-in?
<Linracoon> any kubuntu kdebase developer around?
* intelikey uses /dev/null for his dump
<intelikey> Linracoon more likely to find them in #ubuntu+1  or #kde
<drowningAndGrade> what is the utility that mounts usb portable ntfs hard drives
<intelikey> if you don't want it or don't know what it is just put it in /dev/null for safe keeping...
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<singinmatt13> I'm using a BCM4318 that's completely set up and working, but it recently has had trouble connecting to my WPA protected network.
<singinmatt13> oops, i'm still here
<intelikey> we enjoy updates and news flashes like that singinmatt13
<intelikey> :)
<singinmatt13> ok...well that was sort of a general prod for help
<singinmatt13> typically people say "don't ask to ask"
* intelikey can't help with networking but, poping into a channel and making a statement then leaving,,,  hehhe  doesn't look like a   "help me thang"   :)
<singinmatt13> that was an accident.  ha. i understand why it looks weird
<intelikey> i just found it ammusing.  no offence
<hero> singinmatt13: don't worry about it. lots of wifi questions asked here
<Sloik> OK, I've installed LAMP, but apache doesn't seem to be using PHP.
<intelikey> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<intelikey> there was a node on that at one time...   i'll look
<Sloik> Thanks
<intelikey> Sloik check the "trubble shooting" sections of that page
<Biteyni> intelikey so i burn at slowest at possible?
<intelikey> Biteyni yes.
<ritznix> quicky question for the ultimate newbie how do i mount the dvd to play a movie
<intelikey> Biteyni and when you first boot the cd select the test this cd option
<Biteyni> alright i will
<Sloik> intelikey: OK, thanks.
<Biteyni> because on the cd ive been using that wouldn't even load
<Biteyni> the test thing didn't load it just went to blank hehehe
<intelikey> Biteyni that should be an indicator that something is wrong
<Biteyni> well biteyni is slow :P
<BluesKaj> ritznix, install libdvdcss2
<Biovore> (which is illegal :-P )
<BluesKaj> !libdvdss2 | ritznix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvdss2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !dvd > ritznix
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2 | ritznix
<ubotu> ritznix: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<MarcC> !dvd | ritznix
<intelikey> !dvd > MarcC
<MarcC> !dvd | intellikey
<ritznix> i installed a totem player
<MarcC> !dvd | intelikey
<ubotu> intellikey: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubotu> intelikey: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<r00t_> how do i get feisty to read a sansdisk card form a digi cam?
<BluesKaj> !codecs | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MarcC> lol
<ritznix> and i just had to open a location and i was going to like i belive mount the dvd drive ?
<r00t_> i only have a few mins before my friend has to leave with her cam and really need the pics,so any advice would be great!
<BluesKaj> I couldn't resist a bit of bot abuse this fine evening
<Biteyni> intelli the slowest i can burn is at 8x is that good?
<r00t_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<r00t_> !sansdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sansdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00t_> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00t_> sorry i had some bot abuse to do also
<intelikey> r00t_ something like    sudo mount /dev/sda /media ;cp /media/* ~/Desktop
<Biteyni> burning iso at 8x good?
<Biovore> thats what I burn at..
<intelikey> Biteyni wouldn't be on this 8x burner   1x would be  :)
<facugaich> 8x = 11mb/s
<Biteyni> the thing doesnt give option to go lower than 1x
<Biteyni> lower than 8x i mean
<Biteyni> 8x = 1.2 MB /s
<intelikey> yeah but probably goes up to 56x or something
<facugaich> Biteyni: CD or DVD?
<Biteyni> burning on cd
<facugaich> My mistake then
<Biteyni> thats what this is no? a cd iso?
<Biteyni> ah k
* intelikey still uses 6.6 but is thinking about downgrading to 7.4 ...
<hero> if i want to install a postgres server, which pkg can i install that will trigger the rest of the depends?
<hero> there's a bunch!
<Biteyni> we cant check the md5 hash of a cd can we?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, you can
<nosrednaekim> I'm pretty sure.
<Biteyni> with?
<Hirvinen> Biteyni: I think md5sum /dev/cdrom would do it.
<Biteyni> but i mean in windows?
<ritznix> mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<hero> heh
<ritznix> but would that count as the cd / dvd drive if i have a movie in there and the software to play it
<hero> 'mount' would be a good nick
<hero> of course, it's owned already
<CaBlGuY> !m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> ritznix check for /dev/dvd     also -t auto is redundant if you dont specify -t then it's auto...
<hero> can you get ubotu to msg someone with a factoid?
<hero> ubotu, tell hero about nvidia
<Biteyni> hero, tell biteyni about hero
<ardchoille> hero: yes
<_Iamda> when I'm on an IRC channel every few minutes while looking at the screen, there's an micro flash that's undetinguishable on right hand quadrant of screen.
<_Iamda> Has anyone else had this same thing?
<ardchoille> _Iamda: Might be your irc client. Which one?
<ritznix> i have the file
<_Iamda> lonversation
<intelikey> Biteyni if the cd test is successful and you still have problems   come back and we'll see what we can do.
<_Iamda> konversation
<_Iamda> ok,ty
<ritznix> ohy ohy
<Biteyni> alright thnks
<Biteyni> brb
<kamui_> is there something Im missing to playing MIDI's in kde?  I tried kmid, but Im getting no sound output
<ritznix> jjust somethin simple haha do i have to actually mount the dvd itself
<kamui_> my sound definately works cause I canplay mp3s
<kamui_> all my mixer settings are maxed out too
<ritznix> i do have a /dev/dvd
<intelikey> !midi > kamui
<intelikey> !midi > kamui_
<yan> j
<intelikey> ritznix did you install the needed "NON_FREE" software?     you can't decode dvd without it
<intelikey> /j #blah
<pollofank> hi there
<juhorner25> Does anybody know where I can find the Linux client for Q3 so I can install it from my PC disk?
<Ze_M> where can i get latest gutsy cd?
<nineoneone> Ze_M gutsy is not released
<Lido> I figured some stuff out about the problem I've been having with my USB mouse not working after resuming from suspend to RAM.
<Ze_M> there are gutsy snapshots
<Ze_M> nineoneone:  take a good look http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-1/
<Lido> happens only when the mouse is plugged into a USB hub.
<nineoneone> Ze_M at what.  the release date is 7 10
<Lido> any hunches on why that might be?
<BluesKaj> the latest http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-2/
<Ze_M> BluesKaj: thanks
<ritznix> umm umm non free software .. is there like a apt -get i need to get will all the approtiate plugins and such to be able to play dvds.
<ritznix> thanks
<Ze_M> BluesKaj: whats this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<ardchoille> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ardchoille> ritznix: ^^
<CaBlGuY> ritznix:  look at this..
<Lido> from the bug reports, sounds like quite a few people have similar problems, but no reports about whether people are using USB hubs or not.
<CaBlGuY> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> err  hang on..
<ardchoille> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ritznix> haha thankkkks ;)
<ardchoille> :)
<CaBlGuY> ritznix:    here..  read this..
<CaBlGuY> http://www.medibuntu.org/index.php
<ritznix> thannks
<CaBlGuY> Np   ;)
<ritznix>  this compiz is soooo coool
<Lido> strangely my wacom tablet works fine after a suspend through the hub everytime.
<nosrednaekim> ritznix: lol... it is isn't it?
<drowningAndGrade> can i run an application that i compiled in windows that uses windows directx dlls on kubuntu at all?
<Lido> am I in the wrong place with these kinds of questions?
<nosrednaekim> ritznix: you doing compiz fusion or just plain compiz?
<Ze_M> BluesKaj: whats the difference from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-2/   to  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<nosrednaekim> drowningAndGrade: wine?
<drowningAndGrade> do i h ave to buy winbe?
<drowningAndGrade> wine
<ardchoille> Lido: If it's support for kubuntu, you're in the right place.
<nosrednaekim> drowningAndGrade: no
<nosrednaekim> !wine| drowningAndGrade
<ubotu> drowningAndGrade: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<BluesKaj> Ze_M,the live current is a daily build which constantly updates your version with upgrades as they re released...mainly for testing
<juhorner25> Does anybody know where I can find the Linux client for Q3 so I can install it from my PC disk?
<nineoneone> BluesKaj released ?   you mean introduced ?
<ritznix> the compiz fusion
<ritznix> have a few little issues but eh get to it later at least its much better then beryl
<BluesKaj> yeah ok introduced for teating ...if you wish
<ardchoille> juhorner25: Any of these help? http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=Q3&btnG=Search
<BluesKaj> testing
<nosrednaekim> ritznix: I found it slower, but nicer
<evilmm> is there a reaosn why my system idle at able 75% mem usg?
<ritznix> hmmmm the beryl was slower for me it must be like the config or video cards
<evilmm> at*
<evilmm> no beryl
<nineoneone> evilmm yeah you aren't reading the actual memory usage just the allocated
<BluesKaj> the cache evilmm
<evilmm> no, the physical
<nineoneone> evilmm  i.e. in konsole type  free -m         and read the   -/+ buffers/cache:   line
* BluesKaj waits for another correction...and isn't disappointed 
<juhorner25> Standalone Q3 will only let me play mod servers though, right?
<BluesKaj> :)
<evilmm>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<evilmm> Mem:       1033940     778312     255628          0      67604     475492
<nosrednaekim> evilmm: do "free -m"
<nosrednaekim> to show it in MB
<nosrednaekim> easier to read
<evilmm> lol i did free m
* Bianchi is away: Gone away for now.
<nineoneone> any you didn't show the    -/+ buffers/cache:
<evilmm> so +/-  is what i care bout?
<nineoneone> which is the actual memory usage
<ritznix> the weird thing is that when i activate the compiz there are like 16 desktops and my desktop 1 wallpaper is on all 16 and i only had 4 to begin
<evilmm> lol
<nineoneone> feel better ?
<evilmm> ok thanks for solving that
<evilmm> i was about to be like wtf
<Dragnslcr> ritznix- that's because Compiz turns each desktop into a cube
* Bianchi is back.
<ritznix> oh geesh wtf do i just have 1 cube then
<ritznix> haah
<mneptok> Bianchi: please don't use public /away messages on Ubuntu channels
<Dragnslcr> You probably want to set your number of desktops in KDE to 1
<nosrednaekim> ritznix: probably change your kde setting to have 1 desktop
<ritznix> ahh
<raylu> does compiz give you the top and bottom faces?
<Biovore> raylu: beryl you mean?
<nosrednaekim> yeah. i've always wanted to use them for something
<raylu> compiz; i have beryl
<Dragnslcr> The term "cube" is kinda misleading
<raylu> or were you referring to beryl when you said compiz
<Dragnslcr> You can have as many faces as you want
<raylu> but only cubes have quadrilateral faces
<Dragnslcr> raylu- Beryl is being retired and merged back into Compiz
<ritznix> snazzy my compiz is much faster
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: how do you add them?
<raylu> o.0? when?
<ritznix> i have the compiz fusion
<ritznix> removed beryl
<raylu> o.0? fusion?
<ritznix> nice features
<raylu> what is all this stuff
<Dragnslcr> The new official name is Compiz Fusion
<raylu> is it worth switching now?
<ritznix> am i able to have both installed at the same time
* Bianchi is away: Gone away for now.
<nosrednaekim> raylu: not yet
<raylu> yes, but not both running
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- the number of horizontal and vertical faces is in the settings
<raylu> nosrednaekim, is cf unstable?
<Dragnslcr> I'm running Fusion now, and it works fine
<nosrednaekim> raylu: very
<raylu> lol...
<Dragnslcr> It's no more unstable than Beryl
<CaBlGuY> anyone know what I can use to burn m4a files??  Lossless audio..
<nineoneone> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<raylu> anyone else's opinion?
<NickPresta> CaBlGuY, I would assume K3B can handle all your burning needs
<crimsun> CaBlGuY: ALAC?
<nineoneone> !mp3 | CaBlGuY or is it !codecs
<ubotu> CaBlGuY or is it !codecs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, SoundKonvertor will convert m4a files
<hero> which MTA is basically secure out of the box? postfix?
<trakinas> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CaBlGuY> yea, done already got all the codecs installed..  but k3b can't "handle" the lossless files..
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, SoundKonvertor !
<nineoneone> CaBlGuY ^ ><BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, SoundKonvertor will convert m4a files
<CaBlGuY> k..
<crimsun> if it's m4a lossless, then you can't use faad-based ones.  You need to recompile ffmpeg with ALAC support.
<BluesKaj> too many cooks here again
<raffytaffy> could someone please recomend a sound card that works with 7.1 in feisty?
<raffytaffy> :(
<nineoneone> BluesKaj ok. i'll hush.  cause i know crimsun's da sound guy...
<BluesKaj> getting late anyway ...nite all, take care
<Biovore> creative audigy2 value SB0400
<Biovore> works out of the box
<Dragnslcr> hero- I like Postfix, mainly because it isn't the complete pain to configure that sendmail can be
<trakinas> I have some doubts with grub config... for example: if my gentoo kernel is on device sda4, for example, the root paramter would be "root (0,4)"?
<Biovore> sendmail is confusing to setup.. but man.. it can do anything..
<Biovore> email by donky.. (send mail can do it)
<nineoneone> sendmail + fetchmail  full server.
<Biovore> yup
<raffytaffy> will it work with 7.,1 speakers Biovore?
<trakinas> raffytaffy: my onboard works great. usually, soundboards does not gives too much troubles
<Biovore> not sure.. It should.. but I can't say for sure..
<nineoneone> trakinas "root (hd0,3)"    would be more like it
<trakinas> nineoneone: hmmm. thanks!
<Biovore> it has PCM side, LFE, Front, Surround mixer lines..  I don't have 7.1 speakers.. just Headphones..
<hero> Dragnslcr: thanks
<Dragnslcr> The onboard sound I have does 5.1 quite well
<Dragnslcr> Which was nice, not having to buy another $150 sound card
<Biovore> the advantage to the creative cards that work in alsa is they have hardware mixing..
<Biovore> A must for legicy OSS apps..
<raffytaffy> my current card Creative sound blaster audigy se 7.1 doesnt work with feisty
<Dragnslcr> I even got the motherboard with optical and coaxial outputs so that it would work with my old Cambridge Soundworks speakers
<raffytaffy> i tried all the guides and nothing
<trakinas> nineoneone: root=UUID=31ae020d-e9e3-4085-9e6e-05bf04f7d58c --> how do I discover that?
<raffytaffy> only 2 speakers work
<BigMac> Hey, is there a way to get rid of those black things ( http://img.waffleimages.com/d79c571a9c3b99e488681a5de2cbd47a69247dfb/Screenshot%20(copy).png ) in KATE ?
<Biovore> BigMac: thats line wrap
<Biovore> turn of line wrap..
<BigMac> ...?
<ses59_> could some one please send me the link for the channels that are available for freenode
<BigMac> Isn't line wrap "when you reach th end of the line start back over on the next line, not keep going"
<BigMac> I am talking about those black and white checkered things that mark tabs
<Dragnslcr> ses59_- checked http://www.freenode.net?
<Dragnslcr> ses59_- or using the channel listing ability of your IRC client?
<ses59_> that is the thing that i do not know is how to make the irc client list channesl
<ses59_> channels
<hitmanWilly> ses59_: /list should do it IIRC
<trakinas> should do on almost every client
<Dragnslcr> ses59_- depends on your client
<facugaich> How can I set Kopete to login automatically?
<ses59_> konversation
<Dragnslcr> Settings -> Configure -> Behavior
<ses59_> is my client
<kamui_> I need some more midi advice, I want to convert a ton of midis' to mp3's is there any software that would make that easier to do in say a batch operation?  if not, is there any recommended software that I can use to directly record wave output from my mixer to mp3 format?
<hitmanWilly> ses59_: should work then
<DaSkreech> Midi -> Mp3?
<kamui_> yes
<DaSkreech> fascinating :)
<kamui_> quite
<kamui_> :)
<hitmanWilly> kamui_: ffmpeg should handle that, i would think
<nineoneone> midi != mp3
<MasterEvilAce> yeah.
<MasterEvilAce> That's... not worth doing
<kamui_> it actually is quite worth doing
<MasterEvilAce> Midis are TINY.. and sounds are generated by the soundcard or w/e
<MasterEvilAce> converting to an mp3.. file size becomes a lot larger.. you're not hearing any better quality, etc.
<kamui_> there are a few great songs I have composed in midi format that the timidity and drumsets in linux sound amazing
<nineoneone> and most sound cards don't support midi  so you have to have a ton of software to play them
<kamui_> I want to capture the audio to mp3 because the midis sound aweful in windows with its default drumkits
<DaSkreech> I have a solution to that ! :)
<kamui_> additionally my car stereo does not play midi :)
<DaSkreech> Don't use Windows
<facugaich> Audacity can record wave output
<kamui_> thats a good idea, I can always convert the wavs to mp3s
<facugaich> but getting it to work with ALSA is tricky
* Biovore points out rezound.. its a kick ass sound program for linux
<Biovore> audio recording
<nineoneone> lets see take a 5k midi and record the output as wave=90+M   hmmm that should work....
<hitmanWilly> kamui_: solution: plug a patch cable into your speaker out jack and your mike in jack, presto!
<hitmanWilly> :)
<kamui_> thought of that too, that was my fall back
<evilmm> anyone know a good prog for joining video files together?
<trakinas> anyone able to help me with grub?
<kamui_> didn't want to detangle about 10,000 wires to free a patch cable from my boxOcables in the closet
<nineoneone> hitmanWilly heh why not just slect the psm as the recording input
<hitmanWilly> that works too
<nineoneone> trakinas what's the issue ?
<trakinas> nineoneone: how do I conigure the hex id? (i.e: UUID=31ae020d-e9e3-4085-9e6e-05bf04f7d58c)
<nineoneone> eeeek.  i haven't actually used block id's in grub.  better ask someone that has
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: why do you want to do that, anyway
<nineoneone> removable media i would assume
<hitmanWilly> ahhh, ok
<hitmanWilly> fdisk -l should give you the UUID of any plugged devices IIRC
<trakinas> I just want to include gentoo and be able to boot it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> grr... I got Digikam compiled, but now it's SIGABRTing on me...
<nineoneone> blkid
<evilmm> anyone know a good prog for joining video files together?
<Biovore> evilmm: ogm mkv and avi's can be done using some different command line tools.. but they must the exact same format to cat videos together..
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: is it a internal drive you want to boot?
<evilmm> anything for wmv?
<Biovore> nope.. propriatary.. have to use windows..
<yurimxpxman> is there any particular mail server any of you would recommend?
<Biovore> ^ smtp or receiving mail (pop/ imap?)
<evilmm> arent the codecs propietart to begin with? lol
<hitmanWilly> evilmm: absolutely
<Biovore> xvid,mpeg4,x264 arn't
<hitmanWilly> evilmm: at least wmv is :(
<Biovore> just transcode all you video to xvid or x264 and then paste them together..
<Biovore> kino is a video editing program.. but it won't do wmv
<Biovore> there is stuff that can play it back
<Biovore> (wmv)
<hitmanWilly> for split videos, i usually just save an m3u playlist and activate that
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: yes it is
<xerxes31415> hello all, could someone PM me, I have some basic questions about ubuntu/kubuntu/linux
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: sorry for taking too long,
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: just use the device names for the system you are booting then
<nineoneone> anyone know how to remove packages in the database marked  rc  or  pc   ???
<trakinas> what you mean? sorry...
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: once you set the root drive, grub pulls all of its data off of that drive
<nineoneone> any someone ?
<trakinas> hmmmm... so i only need to put root (hd0,3)?
<DaSkreech> xerxes31415: ask them here. It may help others
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: and the path to the kernel using that drive as root
<xerxes31415> k
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: for example:
<hitmanWilly> root (hd0,0)
<hitmanWilly>  kernel /boot/linux-2.6.22-generic-1 root=/dev/sdb1
<hitmanWilly> is how my gentoo grub.conf is set up
<nineoneone> or you can copy the kernel to your other /boot and just specify the kernel and the root=/dev/sda4    and it should boot
<trakinas> hmmmmmm... intersting. i was really confused about those options.
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: substitute in your own options where applicable :)
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: of course! ;] 
<MarkG> Ellos, Anybody had any luck with the LinuxMCE 1.1 Beta 2 Installation?
<nineoneone> did update-grub   not automatically find the other installation
<xerxes31415> I'm actually running ubuntu with konversation installed, and I was wondering what exactly is KDE and gnome, and how am I able to run a KDE app while not running the general KDE environment?
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: yeah, for some reason my system calls hd0,0 sdb1
<nineoneone> hitmanWilly cause its in /boot/grub/devices.map
<kamui_> damn, audacity was a great idea, but it crashes every minute or so
<hitmanWilly> yeah, its cause i swapped around the bios boot order post install
<nineoneone> yah
<hitmanWilly> and never changed devices.map
* hitmanWilly is functional with grub config, but by no means a master :)
<nineoneone> i can play musical boot loaders on this box  has three boot loaders working atm.    can't get ide disk primary slave "hdb" to accept a boot loader correctly tho
* trakinas is thankful for hitmanWilly being only functional with it
<hitmanWilly> granted, that is a few steps above the typical ubuntu user ;)
<nineoneone> :)
* WhtWolfTeraDyne is thankful that his torment that is compiling and packaging digiKam 0.9.2 and Kipi is almost over...
<nineoneone> if crossing the channel is a few brest strokes  that's a few steps.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> i grew up on slack, so tweaking config files doesn't scare me
<nineoneone> anyone know how to remove packages in the database marked  rc  or  pc   ???
<hitmanWilly> nineoneone: you could --force it i believe
<hitmanWilly>  nineoneone with dpkg
<nineoneone> nope
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<nineoneone> here's what i'm looking at  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38109
<nineoneone> and that's one example of many
<nineoneone> i don't think that paste has the force  but i did with   dpkg -P --force-all apmd    same error same end result
<nineoneone> all apt will do is    Package apmd is not installed, so not removed
<hitmanWilly> nineoneone: ok, try a reinstall via apt, then the -P with dpkg
<nineoneone> i have several packages that are not installed but the dpkg database says they are
<hitmanWilly> nineoneone: probably all residual config files i would guess
<nineoneone> yes    but i just want the data base cleand up.   so searching  dpkg -l  doesn't hit things that arent there
<hitmanWilly> nineoneone: hold on, im gonna man dpkg real quick see if anything pops up
<nineoneone> hitmanWilly reinstalling apmd then removing same error.   Errors were encountered while processing:
<nineoneone>  apmd
<hitmanWilly> ugh
<nineoneone> i got it.   i'll remove the postrm script and then run the purge
<hitmanWilly> nineoneone: yeah, that should work
<nineoneone> now to script that on 96 packages
<nineoneone> :/
<hitmanWilly> nineoneone: fun times....
<hitmanWilly> i would think there'd be a way to fix that without having to revert to brute force methods
<vbgunz> I cannot access any tty (1 through 6) switching to one, just shows the top 1/3 of the screen in black and the bottom 2/3 of what ever X screen I was currently at. Can anyone help me get my tty access back?
<nineoneone> me too but the brute is at work now.
<nineoneone> :)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> oh well, its a hack, but it works :)
<nineoneone> vbgunz frame buffer
<vbgunz> nineoneone: not sure how to fix that, I don't wish to reboot to fix it :(
<hitmanWilly> vbgunz: you may just try restarting X
<vbgunz> hitmanWilly: I've done that several times. through the loging option and Ctrl+Alt+Backspace :(
<hitmanWilly> hmmmm, not really sure on that one then....
<vbgunz> it's frustrating, I lost access to those tty and not sure how in the world to get them back :(
<nineoneone> vbgunz not likely that you will fix that without rebooting...    "if it is a frame buffer problem"    basicly what has happened is the kernel doesn't remember the exact state of the display to restore it too.
<vbgunz> well, I logged into the terminal a while ago. a couple days ago. I remember logging out but if I go to the K menu, and go to switch user, the user I was logged in as, under the terminal I was logged in at (1), is still logged in. How can I kick him? maybe that'll work?
<nineoneone> that's one reason i don't like frame buffering for the boot splash     about a third of the time it's a trade off  you get a few seconds of boot splash for loss of access to the console.
<vbgunz> nineoneone: my box has been up for 15 days. this problem only started several days ago :/
<nineoneone> vbgunz kill
<nineoneone> killall
<vbgunz> yeah, but how do I kill OR killall a users session on terminal 1?
<hitmanWilly> vbgunz: killall -u
<vbgunz> yeah, I just man kill and didn't find it, I see --user under killall
<NickPresta> I like slay
<vbgunz> the thing is, I logged into the terminal under the name I am logged in as now using X :/
<raylu> kill is a bit annoying to use
* nineoneone likes   sudo kill -9 -1
<vbgunz> nineoneone: doesn't that kill everything you can kill?
<nineoneone> yep
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> YES! DigiKam 0.9.2 is finally working. I had to recompile all of the Kipi dependancies as well as Kipi-Plugins itself, but it's working.
<nineoneone> err actually kills everything that root can kill
<NickPresta> heh
<nineoneone> trust me the user is not there after you run that
<nineoneone> :)
<hitmanWilly> what i like to call a system kamikaze :)
<nineoneone> kill init ?
<nineoneone> if i type exit it kill init...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I have a whole lot of respect for the packaging team. Just tryign to get the new digiKam was heck...
<drowningAndGrade> whats kamikaze? is that terrifying sounding company in need of helpful developers?
<drowningAndGrade> sorry
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> drowningAndGrade: Kamikaze = Suicide run. See also "Installing Windows"
<vbgunz> nineoneone: If I ran sudo kill -9 -1 how do I get all my system services back up? probably can't especially if I cannot access the terminal huh?
<drowningAndGrade> or running windows
<nineoneone> ah nice everything in the dpkg -l   now is ii  :)
<hitmanWilly> :)
<nineoneone> im a crappy hamper again
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> XD
<vbgunz> well, what do I have to lose, I need my terminal :)
<hitmanWilly> ah hah, intelikey, trying to hide on me :)
<drowningAndGrade> is there a way to keep programming in a direct x game engine i was using on windows on kubuntu?
<intelikey> vbgunz you run   init 3
<vbgunz> intelikey: thank you, was just about to give it a try :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly you know someone else that would be brute forcing dpkg ?
<vbgunz> intelikey: sudo or no sudo
<intelikey> sudo
<hitmanWilly> lol
<vbgunz> ok, got it
<vbgunz> brb
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ...
<intelikey> vbgunz if you can't see anything   ctrl alt del
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I... don't... beleive it...
<hitmanWilly> i shoulda guessed on that one
<vbgunz> got it
<drowningAndGrade> is there a way to keep programming in a direct x game engine i was using on windows on kubuntu?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> there was a digikam 3rd party repo all this time...
<Biovore> drowningAndGrade: wine?
<drowningAndGrade> what ide would i use?
<Biovore> drowningAndGrade: switch to SDL
<hitmanWilly> drowningAndGrade: you can program anything you want, it just won't compile sice the libs aren't there :)
<drowningAndGrade> yip
<drowningAndGrade> but with vb.net all i had to include were the dlls
<Biovore> most pro on linux use vi or emacs..
<Biovore> gui's are for noobs
<hitmanWilly> drowningAndGrade: those ARE the libs
<drowningAndGrade> i have the dlls
<Biovore> dosn't help you on linux..
<Biovore> dlls are for windows
<hitmanWilly> drowningAndGrade: not relly sure if dlls can be used a nix libs...don't think so
<Biovore> On all platforms (other then windows) you have to use OpenGL
<hitmanWilly> drowningAndGrade: you may want to see if vb will work under wine if you're really bound and determined to use dx
<drowningAndGrade> i just had this game going in windows and vb.net and this realy great game engine, and then i got tired of buying crashy windows
<hitmanWilly> drowningAndGrade: since there's no vb compiler for nix either, at least that I know of...
<intelikey> Biovore i'll never make pro...
* intelikey uses mc
<Biovore> ouch
<Biovore> lol
* hitmanWilly uses nano most of the time
<hitmanWilly> either that or vim
* Biovore is partial to kate
<Biovore> columb edit mode rules!!!
<Biovore> epecialy for VHDL
<hitmanWilly> anjuta is nice for really large projects
<drowningAndGrade> if i put up a website with this start of a game, then im going to have to explain to employers on the site that i had to ditch windows because it crashes on me all the time
<drowningAndGrade> was there a vb.net ide on linux?
<Biovore> hmm.. well you can go the road epic and ID went..  They develop on linux and then port to windows and platforms
<hitmanWilly> drowningAndGrade: lol
<drowningAndGrade> windows is realy super annoying
<intelikey> ^5
<hitmanWilly> drowningAndGrade: i doubt you'll EVER see one of those :)
<Biovore> well using VB isn't going to fix that problem..
<drowningAndGrade> great
<Biovore> that and VB is slow..
<drowningAndGrade> daarn
<hitmanWilly> drowningAndGrade: learn C/C++ and opengl
<Biovore> ^ yeah.. thats the way to go..
<drowningAndGrade> it works well with 3d engines that are made for it
<drowningAndGrade> it realy cool with 3d engines that are put well together for it
<drowningAndGrade> daarn
<Biovore> you can get the hot specs off nvidia/ati developers and can use all the fancy direct X10 stuff under opengl under custom calls that are not yet part of any standard..
<Biovore> OpenGL stand is under going some masive changes in the next year
<drowningAndGrade> im going to have a small crisis
<hitmanWilly> drowningAndGrade: that's probably the best way to do that, plus the apps will be portable to most any other platform
<Biovore> <drowningAndGrade> im going to have a small crisis  <-- Thank you for using Microsoft.. Can we create another desaster for you to day.
<hitmanWilly> windows does not play well with other platforms
<Biovore> yeah.. even apple plays nice with gnu..
<Biovore> and wun
<Biovore> (sun)
<hitmanWilly> oh, btw the ps3 runs opengl as well :)
<Biovore> yup
<evilmm> is an int14 when booting a live cd always the video card?
<Biovore> UT3 will run on linux mac and PS3  and will be network portable between them
<Biovore> evilmm: depends whats using interrupt 14
<hitmanWilly> so personnally, i don't see why the big games for the ps3 couldn't be ported
<Biovore> hitmanWilly: well the good news it they peobably will.. alot of the are being based on the UT3 engine
<hitmanWilly> thereby ending the "hardcore gamer" windows lock-in :)
<hitmanWilly> hopefully, anyway
<Biovore> well.. microsoft backed games will always be windows locked-in
<hitmanWilly> yeah, but there aren't THAT many of those...yet
<evilmm> going to bed
<evilmm> night all
<hitmanWilly> night
<raghu> im soo frustrated with this flash problem
<raghu> every time i load a page that has flash like youtube it crashes when i click a link
<raghu> there is no fix anywhere on the web
<raghu> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I'm off to bed. Later all. *sets away*
<raghu> thanks for all the help
<raghu> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<raghu> lol
<Biteyni> intelli?
<raghu> every time i load a page that has flash like youtube it crashes when i click a link
<Biteyni> intelikey?
<raghu> flash crashes
<raghu> i mean the web browser crashes
<raghu> whats intelikey
<Biteyni> no im asking if hes at his computer :p
<Biteyni> update flash?
<raghu> i did
<Biteyni> and check settings
<raghu> i did
<raghu> its a huge problem
<hitmanWilly> raghu: what browser?
<raghu> konqueror and firefox
<hitmanWilly> both?
<raghu> yeah
<raghu> if theres too much flash it just seems to stop working and then the kde thing comes up and says terminate or keep running
<hitmanWilly> sounds like the flash plugin is corrupted somehow, try a remove and reinstall
<raghu> the flash works tho
<Biteyni> remove and reinstall
<raghu> how do i do that
<raghu> how do i uninstall the flash
<hitmanWilly> raghu: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<raghu> k
<Biteyni> growl could not install ubuntu
<raghu> it says download complete
<raghu> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<raghu> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<hitmanWilly> well, there's the problem, the download is corrupted
<raghu> hmm
<raghu> so what do i do
<hitmanWilly> raghu: did you get it with apt?
<raghu> i checked the about:plugins in mozilla
<raghu>  libflashplayer.so is the name of the file being used to output flv's
<hitmanWilly> raghu: its uninstalled right now, try restarting firefox
<raghu> k
<raghu> still there
<hitmanWilly> raghu: hmm, well, the .so file should be gone with the uninstall, i doubt flash would open
<hitmanWilly> raghu: for some reason, the download is getting corrupted
<hitmanWilly> raghu: i would suggest trying again later
<joel> hello everyone
<joel> exit
<eazye2008> alright people so i installed beryl how do i get the cube thingy running
<wolferine> eazye2008, in the beryl manager
<intelikey> hmm looks like i pinged out.   did i miss anything important while gone ?
<intelikey> i guess not.
<kury> my friend screwed up his xorg.conf on his knew kubuntu system.... and I was going to help him make a new one... but he doesn't have xorgconfig or anything to generate a new one...  and he doesn't seem to have network access.. any ideas?
<intelikey> kury cause ubuntu never has used xorgconfig
<kury> intelikey, is their a similiar xorg.conf generator program??
<intelikey> kury sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kury> intelikey, will do.. I'll check that out.. thx
* intelikey wonders why not having "sysv-rc" installed would break dpkg.....
<trakinas> does anyone knows an cd-audio burner who imports playlists?
<trakinas> k3b doesnt. :/
<trakinas> (no problems if it is gtk. )
* intelikey goes ahead and installs  sysv-rc  even though he doesn't use it.
<intelikey> trakinas  !i
<trakinas> intelikey: sup!
<intelikey> oh that's  not eye    !i
<trakinas> ?
<trakinas> Im confused
<intelikey> not I == !i    i don't know of a burner that imports playlists   and now by using shell code shorthand i have liengthened my post by 800%
<trakinas> ahhh
<trakinas> i see now
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> and i can't use !i as a single string cause the bot gets confused
<intelikey> !i
<intelikey> what bot ????
<intelikey> ubotu wake up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> that bot
<ijul> hey guys
<ijul> I think I really need help, here :s
<raylu> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ijul> thank you
<ijul> ok, I've installed kubuntu, and I had to change my graphic card, from ATI to NVIDIA
* raylu backs away.
<ijul> I just managed to trick the driver into having a better resolution than 320x240@30
<K-Ryan> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<K-Ryan> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<K-Ryan> That one
<intelikey> ijul so recofigure it.
<ijul> now, I m getting some REALLY weird result with beryl, not to mention, I cant boot emerald and Kiba dock also fucks up :s
<ijul> no, now I got 1024x768
<intelikey> !nv | ijul
<ubotu> ijul: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ijul> its installed
<ijul> the problem is I can't boot emerald :s
<intelikey> oh emerald
<ijul> yeah :s
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ijul> now I think there is an alternative, Heliodor, right?
<bones_> If I were to get ubuntu installed on a laptop would I be able to compleatly migrate over to Kubuntu with no gnome left?
<intelikey> bones_ yeah if you strip it before you add the desktop
<K-Ryan> bones_: It would be better to just install Kubuntu
<intelikey> bones_ there are docs on the net about libs that gnome depends on
<intelikey> or SRN9
<SRN9> :P
<SRN9> I see
<intelikey> my openion is, install then install kde     then  for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove $Q ;done ;apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SRN9> and that takes GDM out of the picture?
<intelikey> or better to -y that first apt get
<intelikey> it does
<intelikey> it takes all non-essentials out
<intelikey> and the gui is definitly non-essential
<SRN9> ok so none of the bloat just the basics to ensure a working system?
<intelikey> define working ?
<intelikey> :)
<SRN9> GUI and works well enough after all changes:P
<intelikey> see above posts ^
<intelikey> <intelikey> it takes all non-essentials out
<intelikey> <intelikey> and the gui is definitly non-essential
<SRN9> Ok I see now.
<intelikey> SRN9 sounds like you want to just get the ubuntu CD
<intelikey> errr kubuntu
<intelikey> K'ubuntu CD
<intelikey> SRN9 then don't run my command string.
<SRN9> yeah I may just need to fresh install
<intelikey> SRN9 one quick Q   why does it matter if gnome is installed or not, if you don't use it ?
<trakinas> intelikey: k3b can import via amarok playlist.
<intelikey> you can have many desktop environments
<intelikey> trakinas ok.   i'll remember that until i log off, so if anyone asks again i can tell them
<intelikey> hmm looks like gnome eats about     After unpacking 710MB of additional disk space will be used.
<trakinas> intelikey: you create a new playlist in amarok, save it with any given name. the just drag and drop it into k3b cd audio dialog.
<SRN9> ok well never mind then:P I thought it was more.
<SRN9> I dont use it so I did not know :P
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38110
<deathweaver> anyone got a minute to help a kubuntu newbie?
<intelikey> heres one for kde  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38111
<intelikey> After unpacking 764MB of additional disk space will be used.
<SRN9> so if im correct all together 1.4gb? together
<SRN9> or am I just a bit off
<trakinas> just a few packs
<intelikey> SRN9 no less.  cause many repetes in the two lists
<intelikey> SRN9 those are the meta packages for  gnome  and  kde   not ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop  which will inclued several non-*de* apps
<intelikey> i can run the other meta packages throught if you like
<SRN9> no thats great
<SRN9> that was all the assistance I needed on that.
<dvm> how can i run the glade-3 after adding all the widgets?
<intelikey> here are the other two anyway   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38112    "inline"
<intelikey> 1402MB for ubuntu-desktop and 1195MB for kubuntu-desktop     i may have a few of the things kubuntu-desktop depends on already installed.
<intelikey> dvm i'm totally clue-by-four'less
<intelikey> i just fired up a gui,  somebody call that nine one one number what ever it is...
<intelikey> i may be sick
<klobster> intelikey: do you even have a mouse?
<intelikey> always
<intelikey> gpm
<intelikey> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-23build1 (feisty), package size 340 kB, installed size 660 kB
<intelikey> left button copy right button    * Starting mouse interface server: gpm                                  [ ok ] 
<intelikey> paste
<klobster> oh yeah, I remember that
<intelikey> the console seems kinda bare without it...
<raylu> what does gpm do?
<intelikey> console mouse
<intelikey> lets you copy and paste in the console, also some apps have mouse support like elinks and mc  but i disable them so they don't get in the way of copy and paste...
<raylu> ...
<raylu> but you already have that...
<intelikey> explain
<klobster> and it's installed.  thanks intelikey
<intelikey> klobster welcome
<raylu> !klobster
<raylu> :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klobster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !find klobster
<ubotu> Package/file klobster does not exist in feisty
<raylu> apt can't find it either
<clouder_> How do I make columns slide over when I'm adjusting their width rather than shrinking the next one over, speciically in Amarok (the playlist column information), but would be helpful in any app?
<klobster> I am not a package i am a free man!
<intelikey> get all your klobsterZ at 127.0.0.1
<intelikey> kinda like warez ya know.
<intelikey> :)
<klobster> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-23build1 (feisty), package size 340 kB, installed size 660 kB
<klobster> raylu ^^
<sfire> will a 256MB ATI Radeon X1300 Pro work easily with feisty?
<raylu> OH
<raylu> lol =\
<raylu> sorry, klobster
<raylu> i remember seeing you too
<raylu> which is why i vaguely remembered the name
<intelikey> sfire ati  yuch
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sfire> intelikey: its a system on dell I'm looking to buy
<sfire> I've always gone nvidia
<intelikey> or even intel
<intelikey> i810 works well
<intelikey> the best i can say about "ATI" is that some idiot seems to buy a lot of them
<sfire> well the computer is a steal.. is the ATI a deal breaker?
<intelikey> "every hour some idiot buys another ATI card"   :)))
<sfire> it will work right?
<intelikey> sfire some people get them to yes.   some dont.
* intelikey wonders who the "idiot" is that needs so many ati cards......
<intelikey> and when he sleeps.
<intelikey> never mind.
<sfire> ok... I'm going to buy it
<sfire> hopefully I'll get lucky
<intelikey> "every 47 minutes someone gets ran over in LA"
<intelikey> boy you need to watch out for that guy...  he's a real driving hazard
<klobster> man, maybe you should stick with the cli; your jokes were better
<raylu> [21:01:33.734]  <SaM[i] @USEast> When i try  to connect it, i get this message: Invalid Password [21:01:36.562]  <SaM[i] @USEast> whats that mean?
<raylu> [12:48:13.281]  <Sixen@Lordaeron> Hello, I am a BOT. I have tons of information. To find out what I know whisper '.help' to me. All commands are prefixed with a period. [12:48:24.484]  <ptheb> .help to me
<vzduch> wtf?
<raylu> lol, since intelli is telling jokes :P
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> what network is that on ?
<raylu> battle.net
<intelikey> :)
<raylu> ?
<intelikey> ok.
<kury> my friend runs kubunutu and has uninstalled knetworkmanager do to some problems with it... but now it says we can't reinstall it because it can't commit the changes because it would break packages...
<kury> how can I help him fix this??
<raylu> are you using adept?
<raylu> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kury> yes he uses adept..
<raylu> run that
<intelikey> kury you can   sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager     to see what it conflicts
<raylu> ^
<raylu> or what intelikey said
<intelikey> kury it's possably a ligitimate conflict,  in which case you would need to uninstall the conflicting package to install that.
<intelikey> ligitimiti   i cint spill viry will
<joseph> Can anyone help me I just updated ubuntu and added kde somewhere in the process I managed to somehow make it so the grub loader has a background and the scroll bar is black on black how can I change the scroll bar to another color?
<vzduch> joseph: punctuation marks exist for a reason..
<wolferine> he has a question mark
<vzduch> he should have 2.. and 2 full stops
<vzduch> and perhaps an occasional comma
<joseph> It's one question and I was trying to be detailed
<intelikey> question mark is not a full stop ?
<intelikey> !usplash | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<wolferine> detailed has nothing to do with it
<raylu> ooh
<intelikey> we don't really care how you punctuate your grammer   as long as it's not with the enter key.
<raylu> is there a way to get loading screen text to show? (loading screen = before login, after grub, during kubuntu blue progress bar)
<kury> raylu, intelikey, that worked guys... thanks
<raylu> o.0...that was slow :P
<intelikey> kury welcome
<vzduch> raylu: /boot/grub/menu.lst -> delete 'splash' from the kernel line and replace it w/ a VGA mode
<raylu> actually, you can have both ^^
<raylu> and i think you have to take out quiet too
<vzduch> other distros use 'splash=verbose' for that
<vzduch> dunno if it works in *buntu
<raylu> but my previous config was
<raylu> root=UUID=e9c1db5e-e47d-47d7-ae80-8eba676259a1 ro splash vga=792
<raylu> i didn't notice the change till you pointed it out
<arun> Is it possible to change the look of KMail?
<raylu> yes. thunderbird ^^
<arun> Tweak some of the css
<arun> haha
<intelikey> kmail....  mut
<raylu> you can try tweaking kontact, but i stopped using it and haven't touched it in a while; brb
<intelikey> t
<intelikey> !find Mail
<arun> i dont like the way thunderbird looks in kde (or gnome, for that matter)
<ubotu> Found: emacs, emacs21, emacs21-nox, evolution, exim4-daemon-heavy (and 250 others)
<intelikey> i don't like the disk space it takes up
<vzduch> I don't like some of its behaviour.. at least the way it was till I stopped using it (1.0.7 or so)
<arun> intelikey: thunderbird? or kmail
<arun> evolution isn't free, is it
<raylu> it is
<arun> any good kde mail clients apart from kmail?
<raylu> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> !find evolution
<ubotu> Found: evolution, evolution-common, evolution-dbg, evolution-dev, evolution-exchange (and 18 others)
<raylu> yay.
<vzduch> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2478 kB, installed size 7704 kB
<intelikey> arun tbird
<raylu> and my bootscreen is perfect now ^^
<arun> oh evolution is different from novell evolution
<intelikey> arun ff tbird mozilla in general
<raylu> what does the ro option do, though?
<intelikey> raylu read only
<raylu> i see
<raylu> the only diff in safemode is "single"
<raylu> what's that?
<arun> so kmail is the only good kde mail client?
<raylu> arun, tbird!
<intelikey> raylu because fs checking on a read/write fs is bad.
<raylu> and evolution works on kde too
<intelikey> raylu single user mode.   runlevel 1
<vzduch> raylu: single-user mode, I'd say, equivalent to runlevel 1 in traditional terms
<raylu> lol
<raylu> awesome. now, if only my touchpad scrolled...
<arun> i know it works on kde, but it doesn't look good
<raylu> evolution is gtk, right?
<arun> silly stuff like that is important to me :p
* raylu hates gtk default too
<raylu> but you can change the gtk theme
<arun> ?
<arun> how
<raylu> i don't know...yet :P
<arun> haha
<intelikey> default = the starting point on the very long road to "right"
<arun> i'm using a theme for firefox.. so my firefox looks and works great
<arun> i couldn't find any good theme for thunderbird
<arun> all the good themes are for 1.5.x
<raylu> no...for gtk, default = burns your eyes out, making it impossible to get to "acceptable"
<arun> not for 2.0+
<Fri> HI all,
<intelikey> is all back ?
<vzduch> lol
<all> now he is'
<all> hi fri
<raylu> ah ha!
<Fri> Hi
<arun> what email clients do you use (that look decent)
<raylu> alt+f1 > system settings > appearance > [bottom] , arun
<Fri> do you know a good firewall for kubuntu
<all> iptabels
<raylu> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<raylu> (don't use guarddog)
<arun> raylu: i know how to do it, i mean where cani get good gtk styles
<all> iptables is the linux firewall
<raylu> arun, no idea :P
<all> although ipchains has been used in the past...
<raylu> what's so bad about thunderbird?
<Fri> so you're telling me that installing a firewall is not necessary
<raylu> well, its actually never neccessary
<raylu> just make sure nothing is daemon-ing on your system
<all> Fri do you have anti-virus setup   :)))
<raylu> lol...
<all> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Fri> yes I use KlamAV
<raylu> arun, http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/923/
<dotz> how do i make apt-get such that when i type apt-get install lib<tab> then it will list all the matching packages?
<all> Fri heh ok.   you should probably read that anyway &
<all> dotz you don't....    but apt-get install lib*   will get them all...    you don't want that tho.
<all> dotz bash completion    see /etc/bash_completion
<all> or rather    . /etc/bash_completion       will enable it for that shell
<dotz> oh
<arun> raylu: thanks
<dotz> completion let me try
<raylu> ...
<raylu> dotz, aptitude search lib
<arun> raylu: is there any css file i can tweak to customise kmail?
<vzduch> the city council of Rotterdam, the Netherlands, is going to close down 27 coffeeshops because they're located too close to schools
<all> . /etc/bash_completion
<raylu> arun, again, haven't used it in forever; never got that deep
<raylu> but i doubt it reads colors and whatnot from a css file...
<all> raylu he did specify apt  so   apt-cache search blah
<dotz> all: do i have to make it executable? its not now
<raylu> more likely xml or something similar
<all> . /etc/bash_completion
<raylu> all: i know...which is why i said aptitude :P
<all> dotz just like that
<all> . /etc/bash_completion
<all> with the dot
<dotz> -bash: ./etc/bash_completion: No such file or directory
<all> you didn't use the dot
<raylu> ...
<vzduch> /etc/bash-completion
<raylu> you mean no dot
<dotz> i used
<all> . /etc/bash_completion
<all> tty3 [greg$~]  . /etc/bash_completion
<all> tty3 [greg$~] 
<all> just like that.....     come on  you can do it.
<raylu> o.0?
<raylu> what does that do?
<dotz> mdserver3:~# ./etc/bash_completion
<dotz> -bash: ./etc/bash_completion: No such file or directory
<raylu> dotz, with a space
<dotz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root   211K 2006-12-12 05:20 bash_completion
<dotz> oh
<dotz> ok
<dotz> got it!
<all> dotz    so if you can't copy and paste a single line,  or even type it correctly i'm finished helping
<dotz> thx alot
<raylu> all, what does that do?
<all> raylu enables bash_completion on that shell.
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> explain the command please?
<all> raylu man it.
<dotz> all: do i have to do that all the time or its a once-only thing?
<raylu> No manual entry for bash_completion
<makuseru> hi, i have a question about mplayer, when you do 'mplayer -dumpaudio video.avi' it dumps the audio stram out for you, is there anyway to dump only a portion of it out? just like point a to point b, instead of dumping the entire stream?
<all> dotz for all the time you need to put it in a startup file   i,e,  ~/.bash_bashrc
<all> if you put the exact same command in there    it will run it for you each time you open a shell
<all> errr login to a shell   or how ever you understand it
<klobster> shout out: http:/firewater.tv best band ever.  give em your ears, then give em your money
<raylu> makuseru, i'm looking at http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1.html
<raylu> makuseru, you may want to try man mplayer
<makuseru> already did
<makuseru> klobster: stop spamming
<raylu> audio-delay option
<raylu> oh =\ that's probably not what you want
<raylu> there's also a -delay for video, which does the same thing as -audio-delay [negative number] 
<makuseru> haha, no
<makuseru> heres what im trying to do
<makuseru> i have an anime with a song in it i want, i want to just dump the audio from that one portion out
<raylu> ...get an ost?
<vzduch> dump it all, fire up Audacity & cut the song out (or rather everything else; you can invert the marking
<makuseru> raylu: there isnt an ost for it
<raylu> name of the anime/song?
<vzduch> ah, the city cleanup company & their sweeping machine.. you can adjust your watch after its appearance ;)
<makuseru> vzduch: i can never get audacity to work
<makuseru> raylu: its Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad, they have a ost for the japanese version, but i want a song from the english dub
<force> holas :)
<raylu> ew. that's disgusting.
<makuseru> what
<raylu> an english dub :P
<makuseru> ha
<makuseru> i usually have the same opnion about that
<force> todos hablan ingles ?
<force> ninguno espaol ?
<makuseru> but the japanese version, they try to speak english, so it ends up being engrigh and horrible
<vzduch> !es | force_
<ubotu> force_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<force> gracias
<vzduch> de nada
<raylu> actually...those just happen to be either
<raylu> words that they have incorporated into their language
<makuseru> no
<raylu> or words in english that don't translate
<makuseru> it is them trying to sing in all english
<raylu> or...that =\
<makuseru> its horrible
<makuseru> you would just have to hear it to see what i mean
<raylu> ok, agreed =\
<raylu> i know what you're talking about
<makuseru> that and FLCL are the only dubbed animes worth watching
<raylu> flcl scares me; are you going to use vzduch's solution?
<tino_> #kubuntu-es
<makuseru> raylu: im going to try to get audacity to work again, but i doubt it will
<qlr> hello, how do i install wine?
<raylu> sudo aptitude install wine
<qlr> cant finde it in Adept Manager, also tryed sudo apt-get install wine
<qlr> raylu: will try, thx
<raylu> er...then it won't work
<raylu> and you need to update your repositories
<raylu> !sources.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.lst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<qlr> i have all Repositories (multiverse too) enabled in Adept
<vzduch> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<raylu> o.0
<qlr> vzduch: will try thx
<vzduch> wine is in Universe though
<dotz> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<qlr> okay, how do i add a repository?
<vzduch> there are several ways.. one is editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<dotz> hi how do i find out which are the repository are available for etch, sg servers?
<vzduch> dotz: try in ##debian
<aznpridechinese> need help, trying to play the harry potter dvd but kaffine is giving me an error
<vzduch> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<qlr> vzduch: i belive i installed the medibuntu repositoryes, but still no wine :(
<vzduch> qlr: as I said, it's in Universe
<aznpridechinese> i already have libdvdcss2 installed
<qlr> vzduch: universe is enabled
<vzduch> then it should be there
<vzduch> <-- gotta run to work.. wish you a peaceful Friday the 13th :)
<qlr> i get: libwine, libwine-dev and winefish nothing else :(
<qlr> argh
<qlr> anyone here would like to help me to install wine?
<aznpridechinese> will gxine work in kde?
<dotz> how do u monitor a file's size growing? is there a command to do that.. i remember its watch or something but forgot
<raylu> watch --help
<phoenixz> Hi there! I have a kubuntu installation with 3 audio devices: one onboard audio (not using it, cable cant reach there yet :) ), one usb audio stick (using that one for my stereo) and one usb phone.. Im using amarok with ALSA, but I have no sound! :( Who can help me to fix this?
<qlr> need help getting wine...
<Syntux> Hi
<raylu> qlr, pastebin your sources.list?
<raylu> i g2g =\
<Syntux> I'm using ubuntu and would like to try kubuntu, is it safe just to apt-get kubuntu-desktop ? try it out and then remove it ?
<qlr> raylu: argh
<qlr> have a nice day
<arun> i just figured out how to import from thunderbird to kmail and vice versa.. linux is so cool
<qlr> ANYONE wanna
<qlr> (sorry, bad enter usage) help me to get wine running?
<arun> it's so easy to import and export emails without losing things, across platforms and applications
<arun> using open formats
<phoenixz> arun, about kmail, its kind of unstable here.. in 3 days using it I have had like 5 crashes.. is that normal for kmail?
<arun> phoenixz: i haven't used it a lot, man.. just playing around with it
<phoenixz> Me too so far, got tired of the quirks of thunderbird but now it seems that kmail isnt 100% ok either :(
<arun> ha, i know what you mean
<arun> what can you do
<phoenixz> Anyway, if anybody could please help me with Amarok, thats my big problem right now :)
<arun> What's up?
<phoenixz> ardchoille, I could put up some music.. if my sound would work :)
<phoenixz> arun, just that.. I have no sound.. firefox gives no sound (youtube for example), amarok nothing, etc..
<phoenixz> so actually, its not amarok.. its more the entire sound system
<arun> was your sound working before?
<arun> i mean was it working before and suddenly stopped working? or did it never work?
<solid_liq> anyone know if there are packages I can install for the latest kde 4 alpha on feisty?
<phoenixz> arun, dunno... installed kubuntu like 3 days ago and never had time to check sound yet until now.. so no it never worked yet
<KevInAlaska> Howdy Folks... Might I ask a question on how to get that weather applet I use to have in KDE.  That was another install that I had it but same kubuntu feisty version though.
<whippy> morning
<solid_liq> KevInAlaska: right click on kicker, Add applet to panel, then click get new stuff
<solid_liq> KevInAlaska: or uh, apt-get install kweather maybe
<solid_liq> KevInAlaska: I thought they'd integrated get new stuff into the applet menu already, sorry
<KevInAlaska> ahhh.. the add button is greyed out, must be why missed it when I was looking for it.  why would it be grayed out, any ideas?
<KevInAlaska> and thank you for the good feed back
<arun> phoenixz: did you check if the sound was working when you booted the livecd?
<arun> Anyone using VMWare here?
<solid_liq> KevInAlaska: it's greyed out just because you don't have anything selectec
<solid_liq> KevInAlaska: er, selected
<KevInAlaska> ahhh.. okay thank you solid_liq .. cheers mate. :)
<whippy> does someone know "dvb-utils"?
<whippy> i cant use it...
<kraut> moin
<phoenixz> arun, nope, haven't checked.. I had fedora installed before and though problematic, sound worked.. I heard kubuntu sound should be better but its very quiet here
<phoenixz> arun,  I have used vmware, but on fedora
<phoenixz> Anybody who could help me with sound problems in kubuntu? The problem being.. eh.. that there is none, its quiet..
<dotz> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dotz> what's that thing that auto update time
<phoenixz> dotz, ntp services you mean?
<dotz> AHHH thx
<dotz> !ntpdate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpdate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phoenixz> dotz, Id say, use the adept manager to search for ntp
<dotz> i have ntpdate but i don't know how to add a time server or let it auto update every time..hmm
<dotz> ntp.conf?
<whippy> does someone know, how to run dvb-s uncomplicatedly?
<dotz> 13 Jul 23:13:09 ntpdate[4141] : no servers can be used, exiting
<solid_liq> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<rohan> is there some problem with the "Kubuntu Hardware Database" program ? all hdb's that i send using that program are listed as interim .. e.g. http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=95fa009ef390709fc17a743cc38d5942 and http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=4eebe92a8e973ae9122d74f6e476d5eb
<ninHer> hi all
<phoenixz> Hey all, how do I specify that a certain ALSA device must be used in for example amarok?
<arun> if i find any GPL artwork, can i use it on a web site?
<AmyRose> phoenixz: You could try creating a .asoundrc
<rohan> arun: yes. and this is not the place to ask this question ..
<arun> alright, sorry
<phoenixz> AmyRose, with what in it?
<phoenixz> AmyRose, Should sound not work out of the box? I have 4 audio devices and no sound..
<rohan> can someone please give me the output of "ls /etc/init.d/hal*" on an up-to-date feisty system ? thanks ..
<rohan> i am trying to debug a problem that is occuring on my system ..
<phoenixz> rohan, /etc/init.d/halt
<rohan> phoenixz: that's all ?
<phoenixz> rohan, yeah, sorry to disappoint you :)
<rohan> thanks phoenixz .. then it's surprising that there is no entry listed for hal
<rohan> how would one control hal on a ubuntu feisty system, then ?
<rohan> and i think it's a problem in the updated packages
<phoenixz> rohan, not sure.. I do remember toying with HAL on Fedora, still having nightmares..
<phoenixz> specially when it finally worked on FC5.. then FC6 came and hal was completely different :)
<waylandbill> phoenixz: put the name of the device in the sound system's, hardware tab under Override Device Location in system settings
<rohan> phoenixz: the live cd has scripts to control hal. the updated packages remove it.
<rohan> the updated packages in -backports
<phoenixz> waylandbill,what name would I put there? hw=3,0?
<snipex> where can i set that kde doesnt restore my previous session ?
<waylandbill> phoenixz: /dev/dsp or one of the other dsp devices.
<simpul> helllooooooooooooooo
<clouder_> system setting -> advanced -> sessions I think
<snipex> ok ty
<phoenixz> simpul, helly to you too
<simpul> thnksu
<ttf> hi.. where can I find documentation for kubuntu-feisty? on http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php I can only see the docs for edgy
<waylandbill> phoenixz: device location refers to a device node in /dev.
<ttf> I am looking for the docs preferably in german
<imo> I want to install Adobe Acrobatreader in kde. Anybody knows if there is a kubuntu package for it so I can install using Adept Manager?
<snipex> clouder_ i dont see any 'Advanced' icon
<clouder_> snipex: it's a tab
<phoenixz> Id just like to take a peek at the new kde4.. Could I simply install it with adept, take a look, and then remove it again later?
<snipex> i dont see it
<phoenixz> WITHOUT risk of breaking my machine?
<clouder_> snipex: up top there aren't two tabs one that says General and another that says Advanced?
<snipex> Start > System Settings > ?
<snipex> no there arent
<clouder_> hmm
<clouder_> anyone know the console command to pull up the session settings dialog?
<imo> Is anybody using Adobe Acrobatreader in kubuntu here? If so, how did you install it?
<phoenixz> waylandbill, Just configured that.. nothing happens
<phoenixz> waylandbill, the devices are there, they are not muted (checked that with alsamixer), but there is no sound
<waylandbill> phoenixz: did the sound system restart when you configured that?
<phoenixz> I think it did.. let me try that again to be sure
<dotz> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<phoenixz> waylandbill, sound system restarted (or it said so) when I pressed apply in sound system system, settings, hardware.. Then I went to General, pressed "Test sound" and heard nothing again
<dotz> why is it crontab -l gives me no crontab for root .. when /etc/crontab have some things?
<imo> ok, question asked in a different way. How do I setup Adept Manager to find proprietary software as well? (such as adobe acroread and opera)
<Lynoure> dotz: because you have no crontab for root but do have stuff in /etc/crontab :)
<phoenixz> waylandbill, hey, the "test sound" works! Hah!
<Lynoure> dotz: quite normal situation, that.
<phoenixz> waylandbill, but amarok is still quiet..
<dotz> Lynoure: so will those things in /etc/crontab be running?
<phoenixz> getting closer..
<phoenixz> and closer...
<dotz> i'm abit confused now.. the guides ask me to add the commands in crontab -e
<phoenixz> waylandbill, kde is also giving sound now
<waylandbill> phoenixz: try closing amarok all the way down?
<Lynoure> dotz: yes.
<dotz> but i realise /etc/crontab is there.. wouldn't that be double job
<Lynoure> dotz: not really, because the systemwide crontab can take the user parameter
<dotz> let's say i used crontab -e and add something.. where is this file?
<Lynoure> dotz: root's own crontab is just that user's crontab. But, yeah, for clarity's sake many people use just the systemwide one.
<phoenixz> waylandbill, I set amarok to auto detect and now there is sound!
<phoenixz> great! thanks!
<waylandbill> not a problem
<waylandbill> another satisfied customer. ;-)
<arun> is there any app that opens ico files
<phoenixz> waylandbill, errr.. same problem still persists with firefox.. :) youtube does not give audio.. would you happen to know.. ?
<snipex> Choose K-Menu->System Settings->User Account from the Desktop Menu System. Click the Session Manager button on the left. Ensure that the Restore manually saved session checkbox is enabled.
<snipex> and i found session manager in KDE Components !!!!
<snipex> :@
<Lynoure> dotz: /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<phoenixz> waylandbill, I am VERY satisfied with kubuntu.. :) ex-fedora, but very much not complaining about it :) Its just that linux audio really could/should be a bit better.. its always so complex, and not really out of the box
<Lynoure> dotz: see   man crontab  for more fun info
<dotz> Lynoure: let's say i want to add a new task daily like ntpdate , i create a +x file in /etc/cron.daily ?
<waylandbill> phoenixz: I don't know where flash reads it's sound configuration from. Once you find that, you'll be home free.
<dotz> ok
<Lynoure> dotz: that's how I'd do it :)
<waylandbill> phoenixz: I couldn't bring myself to like FC, but it was at 3 or 4 when I last tried. As for the audio, it's hard when you have more than one device. It doesn't really know which one you want.
<waylandbill> phoenixz: most of the time /dev/dsp is sufficient since most laptops and desktops only have one output device.
<phoenixz> waylandbill, it would be nice if there was like this standard audio card selector that programs could implement.. then for each sound enabled program you could just select "card 3 for this one" and card 2 for that one
<phoenixz> waylandbill, I have 4 :) disaster strikes!
<phoenixz> Anybody who could help me with fixing audio on Firefox?
<waylandbill> phoenixz: I'm not sure windows programs have a 'standard' way. Every program has it's own special way to select a mixer device there too.
<arun> is there any app that opens .ico files?
<phoenixz> waylandbill, does windows even support multiple audio devices? :)
<waylandbill> phoenixz: sure it does. I used to record multiple audio conversations to hard drive using multiple devices under windows.
<waylandbill> phoenixz: flash uses Enlightened or OSS. You'll have to configure one (or both) of those.
<phoenixz> waylandbill, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<phoenixz> bless the day that flash will start using ALSA.. ESD is not even supported anymore, is it?
<waylandbill> phoenixz: you're lucky flash is even supported under linux. Adobe didn't seem to care for the longest time.
<phoenixz> waylandbill, I know... But I think linux is not to be ignored anymore.. it was about time too
<Lopin> HELP!
<Lopin> Okay...  Not that urgent, but I am getting mad...
<rohan> Lopin: what is the problem /
<Lopin> Kay...  I want to install Kubuntu, but can't boot off of my cd drive, cause it's busted up.  Can't boot off of the external, cause it's usb.  Can't get any boot floppies, or grub to work right...
<Lopin> I'm still new to linux, so I might just be too much of a n00b to get this right...
<ColdNunya> hello
<SlimeyPete> Lopin: to be honest, it sounds like you're out of options. Getting hold of a replacement drive would probably be your best bet.
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<Lopin> Tried...  My computer manufacturer, Medion, used a proprietary drive, that they don't manufacture anymore...
<waylandbill> Lopin: CD drives are rather cheap. Pop in a new one if you have an IDE channel open.
<Lopin> I'd like some help with the idea of boot floppies, cause all I've found instruction-wise, just confuses me, so I just probably didn't make them right...
<ColdNunya> my question is about detecting newly plugged in USB-HDD's.
<Lopin> Laptop...
<ColdNunya> in ubuntu\kubuntu
<waylandbill> Lopin: ah. :-)
<ColdNunya> i've tried the dmesg | last
<ColdNunya> and sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<Lopin> Does anyone know how to make a boot floppy?
<waylandbill> Lopin: anything you find on booting from floppies is so outdated that it wouldn't be of much use.
<ColdNunya> i've got a [/]  a [swap]  and 2x NTFS partitions
<Lopin> Okay...  I did find something, that put GRUB on my windows partition, and had me modify my boot.ini file to launch it...  But when I went' to select it off of the boot menu, windows said that it needed to be reinstalled...
<Lopin> Could I have done something wrong?
<ColdNunya> anyone have a suggestion on mounting usb devices, or at least know the naming scheme
<waylandbill> Lopin: if you know someone with a desktop, you can get a 2.5->3.5 adapter for a couple dollars and use their desktop to get the system installed.
<ColdNunya> for the device
<ColdNunya> mount -t vfat /dev/? /media/external
<SlimeyPete> ColdNunya: usually /dev/sd* for usb stuff,I think
<Lopin> Would that make it look like a standard IDE drive?  So, i could just install to the linux partition I've had sitting here for a few days?
<ColdNunya> thats what i thought, but it detected my internal as sda1
<SlimeyPete> ColdNunya: yeah, that's normal
<SlimeyPete> pretty much everything seems to be sd* these days
<Lopin> When I use Knoppix (or used, I should say) it called all my usb stuff usb(x)
<waylandbill> Lopin. Right. It would just look like another drive in the desktop.
<Lopin> Okay guys...  Thanks for the help...
<gunix> [even|morn] ing
<ColdNunya> i have to restart to get it to get it to recognize
<gunix> I have a question about sound / line-input
<ColdNunya> i've tried mounting every sda* n DEV
<gunix> or getting stereo sound to work with mic input ?
<yeniklasor> How can I connect internet with Zoom ADSL USB Modem?
<dotz> i keep getting dpkg: error processing apache (--configure): in apt-get install apache
<dotz> what should i do to clean it up? tried apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean
<gunix> I cannot get any sound when plugging a jack into line-input, mic works but is mono only.
<clouder> How do I keep my monitors from turning off after 30 minutes?  guidance power-manager crashes at kde start so I can't access displaymanager.  Is there any config file I can edit or something just to make kde not turn my monitors off?
<ColdNunya> mount /media/EXTERNAL
<ColdNunya> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/EXTERNAL
<ColdNunya> mount failed
<ColdNunya> i rebooted it and it ended up being on sdB1
<ColdNunya> i'm sure i can mount it manualy now.
<ColdNunya> caio
<dotz> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache/1.3/libphp4.so into server: /usr/lib/apache/1.3/libphp4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <-- why do i keep getting this while installing apache?
<Lopin> Anyone heard of Wubi?
<simpul> Hello
<kuukkeli> Hello, i'm a linux newb. =) And i got few questions. :D
<kuukkeli> how to update nvidia drivers and how to update my soundcards drivers
<kuukkeli> Could somebody be helpful and tell me the answers or answer =D
<kuukkeli> nikita
<nikita> ?
<kuukkeli> do you know how to update videocard and soundcard? =D
<kuukkeli> drivers i mean
<nikita> yes
<kuukkeli> could you help me? =)
<nikita> no
<kuukkeli> okay.
<Fri> Kuukkeli: you could download ENVY from http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<kuukkeli> Fri, Thanks!
<kuukkeli> Fri, do you know anything about updating soundcard driver? =)
<evekubuntu> anyone here play eve online
<evekubuntu> via kubuntu
<evekubuntu> i have it all going well except the sound
<Fri> Kuukkeli: which soundcar are u using?
<evekubuntu> i set winecfg to use OSS .. and it works fine, till it crashes
<evekubuntu> (the audio starts putting out pure static
<Lynoure> evekubuntu: heh, I even had that in Windows when I tried eve
<evekubuntu> Lynoure: Brutal
<evekubuntu> I'm about to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<qlr> noob question: how do i change the resolutin?
<evekubuntu> qlr kubuntu ? k menu / system settings
<evekubuntu> Monitor/Display
<evekubuntu> or are you using nvidia drivers
<qlr> evekubuntu: yep, it's kubuntu, i tryied that but i'm STILL in 1024x768
<evekubuntu> did you install video drivers./
<qlr> sort of......
<evekubuntu> nvidia?
<qlr> i installed it via the adept manager
<evekubuntu> alt-f2 run nvidia-settings
<qlr> it's nvidia yep
<evekubuntu> you will have to use the nvidia control panel to change resolution now
<evekubuntu> once installing driver
<evekubuntu> to save it
<evekubuntu> run from terminal
<evekubuntu> sudo nvidia-settings
<xst> I have a problem with the simpleviewer export plugin in gwenview: EXIF-rotated images are displayed correctly in both konqueror and gwenview but when I export them to simpleviewer they loose their rotation. It is like simpeviewer ignores exif rotation. Is that correct?
<evekubuntu> i can neither confirm or deny those acusations
<evekubuntu> gl to you sir
<solid_liq> !luddite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luddite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qlr> thx for the help with the resolution :)
<arun> Can anyone tell me where the images for amarok (or any other app) are stored? icons, etc
<danya> apt-get -f install ? what does it stand for ?
<Ilokaasu> danya: man apt-get
<Ilokaasu> -f stands for fix install
<solid_liq> hey, check this out:  http://freshmeat.net/projects/konsoledcopscheme/
<danya> thank u :)
<pag> arun, /usr/share/apps/amarok/images/  <- amarok has its default icon-scheme there
<arun> pag: thanks a lot
<pag> arun, dpkg -L nameoftheapp | grep whatever  can really be a friend ;)
<arun> pag: thank you!
<arun> question
<arun> if i wanted to use the cdcover image on a website, would i be allowed to do so? i know this is offtopic, but just asking
<pag> arun, read about Fair Use  on Wikipedia
<arun> alright, thanks
<arun> also, could you give me parameters for grep 'whatever'
<pag> arun, ie.  grep png   or grep -i driver   depends really on what you need
<arun> alright, thanks
<pag> np :)
<arun> this may be off topic as well, but would it be possible to obtain high res vector files of the standard icons that come with ubuntu?
<sscott> HI
<sscott> everything is great, suspend/hibernate work now
<sscott> but my power button doesn't bring up a menu
<stdin> arun: kubuntu uses (mostly) the standard KDE icons, called crystalsvg. You can ask in #kde where these are from, or in #kubuntu-devel . they should point you in the right direction
<sscott> my acpi scripts in /etc look okay..
<arun> thank you stdin
<sscott> same with the events in /etc/acpi
<sscott> powebtn.sh looks okay
<sscott> :(
<sscott> this is the last thing i need to get working :(
<dvm> When i use the libmtp functions in glade2 , it shows "undefined reference to `LIBMTP_Get_Connected_Devices'", Is there anything to specify in linker options?
<sscott> okay first off you should be able to help me. secondly that is not a kubuntu question
<sscott> :P
<sscott> can i somehow link _buttonpressed_ to "logoutmenu"
<sscott> dvm: do you have libmtp-dev
<sscott> prolly need libmtp*
<sscott> prolly need libmtp*whatnot
<dvm> sscott, ya, i have installed
<sscott> brutal
<sscott> ;] 
<sscott> sounds crashing on me in wine
<sscott> on one computer
<sscott> power button on this laptop doesn't do anything
<sscott> i'm about to switch distros again
<sscott> ahahaahah
<sscott> what command activates the shutdown menu
<RivaeAerya> where do i download additional extensions and viewing profiles for Konqueror?
<pag> RivaeAerya, umm... kde-look.org / kde-apps.org  maybe?
<RivaeAerya> pag: nope.
<RivaeAerya> at least not kde-look
<pag> RivaeAerya, yeah.. probably not it, but kde-apps might be the one...
<RivaeAerya> pag: noper
<RivaeAerya> nope*
<pag> RivaeAerya, hmm... could you be more specific on what you're looking for?
<RivaeAerya> pag: Viewing profiles, like pre-set profiles for splitted browsing. for example the Midnight Commander profile etc etc.
<RivaeAerya> Konqueror -> Settings -> Profiles
<pag> hmm... I don't know where to get them, but they're quite easy to add / customise manually
<RivaeAerya> true
<losinme> my power button doesn't do anything anymore
<losinme> how do i get it to bring the logout/shutdown menu
<crazy_bus> a program in fullscreen crashed and now the resolution is suddley huge and I have to pan across the screen with my mouse.  Is there anyway to fix this problem without restarting since I'm currently downloading a file that can't be resumed
<pag> crazy_bus, ctrl+alt+"+" or ctrl+alt+"-"  might work...
<fotoflo> hey, i got a question, every time KDE starts up, it runs a bunch of programs... how do i configure the startup process?
<crazy_bus> I tried ctrl+alt+ + that but unfortunalty but unfortunatly it froze the computer
<pag> crazy_bus, sorry to hear that :(
<losinme> crazy_bus:  you running nvidia
<losinme> crazy_bus: alt-f2  nvidia-settings
<crazy_bus> Is ctrl+alt+f7 the correct way to get back to gui mode after using ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the terminal to kill a frozen process
<fotoflo> hey, im running kubuntu and every time i start kde, a certain group of processes start - how do i configure this?
<arunkale> fotoflo
<arunkale> go to system settings
<losinme> crazy_bus:  if it works, yep
<arunkale> system settings > advanced tab > services
<arunkale> sorry service manager
<fotoflo> arunkale, ok, i am there already
<fotoflo> but there is some stuff happening thats not going on there
<arunkale> like what
<fotoflo> kde is starting konversation, 2 konsole's and firefox
<fotoflo> do i need dbus?
<fotoflo> what does dbus do?
<losinme> my powerbutton isn't showing up as a key. it's keyboard identifier is 222
<losinme> how can i link keyboard id # 222 to a key
<losinme> or specifically to the shutdown/logout menu
<arunkale> fotoflo: were those windows open the lsat time you shut down?
<fotoflo> no
<fotoflo> even if they were, i dont want them open next time i restart
<arunkale> fotoflo: go to system settings > advanced > session manager
<arunkale> in the 'on login' section, choose the appropriate setting you want
<fotoflo> in the kde control center?
<adrian_> hi
<arunkale> fotoflo: system settings > advanced tab > session manager
<fotoflo> ahh
<adrian_> any1 had any luck running berylwith ATI drivers?
<fotoflo> arunkale, cool thanks!
<arunkale> fotoflo: anytime
<fotoflo> rebooting
<adrian_> can some1help me out a bit with beryl?
<arunkale> adrian_: i just installed it w/ nvidia yesterday
<adrian_> i got ATI
<SlimeyPete> I'm running it with ATI
<SlimeyPete> had to replace the X server.
<adrian_> i installed  XGL created XGL session and whenever i run beryl-manager screen just goes black and all i  see is mouse pointer
<SlimeyPete> you're using the fglrx drivers, yes?
<adrian_> yes
<arunkale> adrian_: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beryl/ATI/Feisty?highlight=%28beryl%29
<adrian_> ok
<arunkale> that should do it
<fotoflo> so...
<adrian_> see i followed those.
<fotoflo> http://pastebin.com/m3367a73    <  my ps aux after a fresh reboot
<adrian_> it seems everything is working except that the screen is all black
<fotoflo> its about a mile long... why?
<fotoflo> after a fresh reboot i am using 497000k ram
<SlimeyPete> that's a bit nuts
<fotoflo> yeah
<fotoflo> how can i fix that?
<fotoflo> im not really running any software either
<stdin> fotoflo: how much is cached?
<fotoflo> Mem:    767552k total,   496852k used,   270700k free,    14692k buffers
<fotoflo> Swap:  1614492k total,        0k used,  1614492k free,   267640k cached
<stdin> fotoflo: and 101 processes isn't much, I have 135 atm
<fotoflo> atm?
<stdin> At The Moment
<kuukkeli> how to make C: and D: ?
<kuukkeli> need those for Wine
<stdin> kuukkeli: this isn't windoes
<fotoflo> stdin: are you doing anything right now? cause im not
<kuukkeli> stdin, i know. :D
<SlimeyPete> kuukkeli: your C drive is in ~/.wine/drie_c
<SlimeyPete> *drive
<SlimeyPete> it's just a folder
<kuukkeli> stdin, could you help me how to install wine properly?
<fotoflo> stdin: ive got xirc, console and firefox open, thats it
<SlimeyPete> which Wine pretends is drive C
<stdin> kuukkeli:  run winecfg to set up wine
<kuukkeli> stdin, and that's in wine folder where i extracted it?
<stdin> kuukkeli: No! don't compile wine, install the package
<kuukkeli> X_x
<SlimeyPete> why did you extract it? Wine is available via Adept or apt-get.
<stdin> fotoflo: I have a few apps running, but ~100 is normal for these days
<kuukkeli> well, i used the pack manager to DL it
<kuukkeli> ;p
<kuukkeli> it's installed
<stdin> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<SlimeyPete> kuukkeli: ok. So go to a terminal and type winecfg
<fotoflo> stdin: so i shouldnt worry about it?
<fotoflo> why am i running kblluetoothd
<fotoflo> arg
<stdin> fotoflo: no, it all looks like normal stuff in your ps output
<stdin> fotoflo: because it's installed by default
<fotoflo> k
<fotoflo> ill kill bluetoothd, but most of the stuff is ok?
<kuukkeli> Slimeypete, can i just use run command? =D
<nathan> hi people
<stdin> fotoflo: yeah, if you want to get more advanced, you can look in System Settings -> System Services (and Service Manager) to set what starts and what doesn't
<fotoflo> doing that right now
<fotoflo> what file does that program edit?
<SlimeyPete> kuukkeli: yes
<NickPresta> You may also want to install BUM (Boot Up Manager) and disable specific things from starting up (I like BUM more than System Services in KControl)
<kuukkeli> stdin, okay, i've done the configuration
<kuukkeli> what now?
<stdin> fotoflo: several, mostly links in /etc/rc?.d/
<stdin> kuukkeli: start a windows application and see if it works, like winebrowser for a test
<kuukkeli> stdin, the command is wine winebrowser.exe?
<stdin> fotoflo: but be careful in there, if you don't know what it is, don't disable it
<wepiha> how can I get stereo input from my line-in or mic?
<stdin> kuukkeli: no, just winebrowser
<kuukkeli> i just type winebrowser
<nathan> Ok, is  anyone good with DVD or TV cards?
<kuukkeli> okay?
<stdin> kuukkeli: yeah
<fotoflo> k
<kuukkeli> okay...
<kuukkeli> nothing happened
<kuukkeli> :D
<kuukkeli> shall i check more the winecfg? =)
<stdin> kuukkeli: heh, 'winefile' not 'winebrowser', I haven't used wine in a while
<kuukkeli> oh. :o
<kuukkeli> okay, it opened
<kuukkeli> what next? XD
<kuukkeli> help the noob to upgrade to novice (will take a while as usual)
<stdin> kuukkeli: if that works then you can try running a windows application, with: wine WinApp.exe
<stdin> kuukkeli: where WinApp.exe is a real exe file
<nathan> is  anyone good with DVD or TV cards?
<kuukkeli> stdin, so i download some .exe and launch it?
<kuukkeli> and if it works then i'm off to go?
<stdin> kuukkeli: yeah, but some will work and some won't
<kuukkeli> =P
<stdin> kuukkeli: it's a bit hit and miss with wine
<kuukkeli> i'll start by trying steam. =D
<fotoflo> whats atd?
<fotoflo> err nevermind
<fotoflo> thanks man atd
<kuukkeli> stdin, works. :P
<kuukkeli> tried wih foobar ;D
<nathan> hello there nosred
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> does anyone know any good c64 emulator for ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> hello nathan
<nosrednaekim> nathan: you the RC guy?
<nathan> nos how i register so i can PM you? yeah I am
<pag> !register | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nathan> ty pag
<nosrednaekim> nathan: any luck with any RC sims in Linux?
<nosrednaekim> I tryedFMS, that doesn't work.
<nathan> quite honestly I still dont have DVD and tv card working properly yet... llo
<nathan> I left it for a while, I've came back on today to give it another shot
<nosrednaekim> ah.... ok
<nathan> 1 min
<nosrednaekim> nathan: ok, so you can'tplay DVD's....do you have libdvdcss2?
<fotoflo> is there a good OSS video editor that can put subtitles and write output files in premier or FCP format?
<webbhost> think iv registered it.. but its diferent name now, im nathan
<webbhost> nosred can ya goto pvt chat?
<nosrednaekim> fotoflo: kino maybe?
<nosrednaekim> IDK,never looked
* eboxnet hello ppl
<fotoflo> nosrednaekim, ill check it out, thanks
<nosrednaekim> ok
<wepiha_> sound issue: line-input is not working, I have checked volume, muting,  and record source but still no sound...
<wepiha_> I created the file /etc/modules.d/sound   and added the line    options snd_ymfpci rear_switch=(bool)0|1 with no success
<nosrednaekim> how about line-in boost?
<wepiha_> there is an option for mic boost but that works only for the mic
<nosrednaekim> webbhost: ah.
<Lucifer>    ??? ))
<wepiha_> I have tried most of the switches available in kmix, including adjusting every input/output
<nosrednaekim> I've never done recording by line-in, I just do MIC-in
<nosrednaekim> wepiha_: make sure you have all the channels being deisplayed, right click on kmix-> channels
<wepiha_> 17 output options, 18 input options and 13 switches
<wepiha_> I have toggled, unmuted, remuted, set record sources and tried almost many combinations in the switches area
<nosrednaekim> whew!
<wepiha_> *almost ALL
<nosrednaekim> one thing I have found is that a channel isn't always named sorrectly.
<nosrednaekim> *correctly
<stdin> !ru | Lucifer
<ubotu> Lucifer:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Lucifer> spsb!!!
<wepiha_> indeed, as above I have tried FM legacy, Line, CD, Mic, Video, Phone, IEC985x2, Aux, Capture, ADCx2, Digitalx2
<wepiha_> and the various 3d controls
<wepiha_> my best guess is that it is assuming surround sound (5.1 maybe) and using the line-input as the rear surround speakers
<wepiha_> however the module option did not appear to fix anything
<nosrednaekim> 1dvd
<wepiha_> root@pointfivezero:~# modinfo snd_ymfpci
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wepiha_> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko
<wepiha_> license:        GPL
<wepiha_> description:    Yamaha DS-1 PCI
<wepiha_> author:         Jaroslav Kysela <perex@suse.cz>
<wepiha_> srcversion:     48E659DB7AAB2E2A7936205
<wepiha_> alias:          pci:v00001073d00000012sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<wepiha_> alias:          pci:v00001073d00000010sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<stdin> !paste | wepiha_
<ubotu> wepiha_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wepiha_> alias:          pci:v00001073d0000000Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<wepiha_> alias:          pci:v00001073d0000000Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<wepiha_> alias:          pci:v00001073d0000000Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<wepiha_> alias:          pci:v00001073d00000004sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<wepiha_> depends:        snd-pcm,snd-page-alloc,snd-opl3-lib,snd-mpu401-uart,snd,snd-timer,gameport,snd-ac97-codec
<wepiha_> vermagic:       2.6.20-16-generic SMP mod_unload
<wepiha_> parm:           index:Index value for the Yamaha DS-1 PCI soundcard. (array of int)
<wepiha_> parm:           id:ID string for the Yamaha DS-1 PCI soundcard. (array of charp)
<wepiha_> parm:           enable:Enable Yamaha DS-1 soundcard. (array of bool)
<wepiha_> parm:           mpu_port:MPU-401 Port. (array of long)
<wepiha_> parm:           fm_port:FM OPL-3 Port. (array of long)
<wepiha_> parm:           joystick_port:Joystick port address (array of long)
<wepiha_> parm:           rear_switch:Enable shared rear/line-in switch (array of bool)
<wepiha_> *** SORRY! ***
<wepiha_> noted :)
<Lucifer>    ???
<snowdonkey> Hi.  How do I type accented characters?
<kuukkeli> how to make ventrilo work properly?
<kuukkeli> dont got codecs to talk. :|
<solid_liq> hey, check this out:  http://freshmeat.net/projects/konsoledcopscheme/
<wepiha> where can I find log files for modprobe ?
<wepiha> or log files for update-modules?
<nosrednaekim> in /var/log/messages
<stdin> solid_liq: stop spamming the channel
<Lucifer> !!!!!!
<Lucifer> !!!
<Lucifer> sos
<Lucifer> sos
<Lucifer> sos
<Lucifer> sos
<Lucifer> sos
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<kuukkeli> :|
<Lucifer>    !!!
<kuukkeli> ENGLISH PLEASE
<Lucifer> who change
<Lynoure> Lucifer: just ask your question.
<wepiha> is it possible to enable stereo input from mic?
<stdin> mics are mono by nature
<wepiha> surer
<wepiha> hmm if only line-input would work :(
<wepiha> <-- going to prove its operation windows xp :(
<rodrigo_> someone knows a better server in Brazil after Brasnet?
<D-O-C> cool
<D-O-C> und was gibts hier so ???
<D-O-C> cu
<NastX> hi
<NastX> i need your help with the nvidia driver and glx in kubuntu
<NastX> ...
<chips> hey anyone from nz here?
<danya> hello
<arunkale> hey danya
<danya> umm I got a problem when updating ,. I got the update icon adn when I run it i get this :software index is broken
<danya> I run install -f and also got a problem
<arunkale> dayna: looking into your problem
<arunkale> hold on
<arunkale> what were you trying to update
<arunkale> just the regular software updates?
<danya> yea
<danya> since I can't install anything untill I get the updates
<stefan_feilmeier> Hello. I'm running a Ubuntu Feisy server with kernel linux-image-2.6.20-16-server but I cannot find a restricted-modules package for it.
<stefan_feilmeier> Is it possible that there are no restricted-modules available for the server kernels?
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: I'll look and see for you
<arunkale> danya: can you paste what you get when you install -f
<stefan_feilmeier> thanks... :)
<arunkale> dayna: paste it at http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<stdin> stefan_feilmeier: yeah, only for -generic -386 and -lolatency
<stdin> *-lowlatency
<AmyRose> ok, never mind
<stefan_feilmeier> so what can i do? Either install a generic kernel or build the needed module myself?!
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: What module do you need?
<arunkale> dayna: you there?
<danya> arunkale .. It's installing now lol
<arunkale> started working?
<stefan_feilmeier> fcpci for my Fritz!Card
<danya> arunkale : yea where it stopped .. I think a connection time out or something
<arunkale> ah ok
<arunkale> great
<danya> arunkale : thank u :)
<arunkale> no problem
<stdin> stefan_feilmeier: if you compile the module yourself then you'll need to recompile it for every kernel update too. So it's up to you to if you want to install the -generic one or not
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: yes i know, that i would have to recompile all the time. Isn't it a bug that there is no restricted modules package for kernels? Shall i file a bug in Launchpad?
<stdin> stefan_feilmeier: it may or may not be a bug, you can ask on answers.launchpad.net or in the #ubuntu-kernel channel
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: ok, i'll do that. Thanks a lot!
* stdin is not AmyRose :p
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: It was stdin who helped you
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: You might also want to try out module-assistant though
<stefan_feilmeier> oh... ;)
<AmyRose> I use it to build my TI calculator link cable drivers and the GSPCA webcam driver :)
<stefan_feilmeier> Sorry, still not really comfortable with IRC
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: Stick around. It's fun :)
<stefan_feilmeier> i haven't found fcpci in m-a
<AmyRose> ok
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: You connected your TI-calculator to your linux box?! ;)
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: Yup. :)
<AmyRose> It's the only way to get the games I need for math class on it :P
<AmyRose> since I do not have Windows=
<AmyRose> TiLP is nice :D
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: I guess i should have a look...
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: (un)fortunately I'm out of school... :)
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: Well, I'm going to be a teacher, so it is kinda important to me.
<AmyRose> Yeah, a Linux user who is not going into IT or CS! =O
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: oh, so you're gonna be a math's teacher? Same as my sister...
<kuukkeli> how to get microphone working? =D (Need GSM codecs and such for ventrilo. ;D )
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: Actually a special ed teacher.
<AmyRose> You have to be good with multiple subjects to be one of those ;)
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: ok i see. BTW: I'm in IT of course
<AmyRose> hahaha
<AmyRose> I *was* in IT, but I hated it.
<AmyRose> Too much Windows.
<stefan_feilmeier> Actually I just came home one week ago from a half year long internship in a free software company in bangalore, india
<AmyRose> 99% of what I do on my computer is non-geeky stuff though, and I find Linux to be easier to use than Windows for most things, to be honest.
<kuukkeli> AmyRose, windows is easy. :D and there is no job what you love
<kuukkeli> expect scripting job if you love to make scripts
<AmyRose> kuukkeli: Not really. On Linux, I do not have to use antivirus, no defragging, fsck only occasionally, don't need anti-spyware, don't need to worry about untrustworthy crap...
<kuukkeli> AmyRose, true. :P
<AmyRose> and I really have fallen in love with the "run unprivileged" security model in Linux
<kuukkeli> but to make all shit work is bit frustrating, after you get it work, then it's again Partytime :D
<kuukkeli> 1 thing i hate
<kuukkeli> usually asks password for everything what i do ;P
<kuukkeli> like adept manager
<kuukkeli> x_x
<AmyRose> Seriously, when trying to fix my mom's PC, I wanted so badly to just install Kubuntu on it
<kuukkeli> xD
<kuukkeli> but then your mom is like "wut is tiz?!"
<AmyRose> kuukkeli: Would you rather have it make you cancel or allow everything you do?
<stefan_feilmeier> I'm always annoyed when I boot up my mom's PC. Everytime i start it I have to update firewall, antivirus, java, firefox,...
<germanjew> how do i register again?
<kuukkeli> AmyRose, allow, yes, cancel, no!
<AmyRose> kuukkeli: If the password dialog pops up and I did not do anything that should cause it, I know I can safely cancel
<AmyRose> kuukkeli: It does not prompt nearly as much as Vista does
<AmyRose> I heard Vista heckles you out of deleting your personal files even
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: I pretend to be ignorant when my family asks about Windows problems. Actually, for the most part, I really don't have an answer since I haven't used Windows in almost 3 years
<germanjew> what is the command to register?
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: I wished I could do the same but as I am the "sysop" in my parents company... :(
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: The only thing I am tech support for is the Internet because I am the keeper of the router passwords and keys ;)
<AmyRose> and we have a WRT54G v3.0 that runs DD-WRT
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: Being tech support for that is not a big deal since it's just a Linux box :D
<stefan_feilmeier> stefan_feilmeier: lucky you.
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: Do you like to talk to yourself?
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: oh... ehm... sometimes. But this one was by accident
<AmyRose> hahaha
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: The only thing I help with on my mom's computer is total reinstallations... Everything else she handles.
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: Problem is my mom doesn't know anything about computers. I really want to install ubuntu on her machine.
<AmyRose> And the only reason is that my stepdad unplugs the router, voip box, and cable modem when it's not working because he thinks it's going to blow up
<AmyRose> (I'm not joking...)
<AmyRose> He did that twice in the last month and it's not a trivial task to plug it all back in correctly
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: hehe... these things seem to happen everywhere
<buz> glue together the rj45 cables
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: That is why I do not want to go into IT
<AmyRose> buz: That might work...
<buz> really, superglue helps against the dumbest of users
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: I wouldn't want to be a support guy either
<AmyRose> hahaha
<AmyRose> I don't mind helping Linux users out
<buz> yeah they are friendly
<buz> and generally eager to learn
<AmyRose> Linux is a relatively easy OS to fix too
<buz> not always ;)
<stefan_feilmeier> buz: At least you have access to all log files and everything
<AmyRose> buz: It's not like Windows where 80% of the time the answer is to start over.
<buz> thats true
<SlimeyPete> o/~ every OS waits your time, from the desktop to the lap... everything since the abacus is such a load of c***
<SlimeyPete> ^^ true
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: hmm... if you read howtos nowadays you'll find "reboot" quite often
<AmyRose> SlimeyPete: Huh?
<SlimeyPete> AmyRose: it's a lyric. I'm bored, and  thought it was vaguely pertinent to the convation ;)
* buz is wondering whether to go for intel 3945 or 4965?
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: My Windows friends are often surprised that my uptime is often measured in weeks
<SlimeyPete> erm, conversation
<AmyRose> SlimeyPete: Konversation*
<AmyRose> =P
<SlimeyPete> don't swear ;p
<buz> heck even on windows my uptime was measured in weeks
<AmyRose> buz: My friends normally have to reboot on a daily basis
<buz> in the hands of someone with a clue, win is ok
<buz> but the whole gui irrates me the longer, the more
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: So thanks to a missing restricted modules package for servers and therefor installing a generic kernel I have to restart my router now...
<AmyRose> stefan_feilmeier: Sorry :(
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: not your fault
<AmyRose> buz: The biggest problem I have with Windows is that I cannot trust Microsoft
<stefan_feilmeier> AmyRose: just wanted to say that I have to go offline... ;)
<runlevelten> I always laugh when people claim lengthy uptime on windows machines.
<AmyRose> ok
<ksivaji> hi guys
* buz is fishing for comments on dell latitude
<buz> (i would get a thinkpad if they came with international warranty, but alas, they dont)
<AmyRose> runlevelten: Don't some versions of Windows have epoch and timer wraparound problems?
<buz> AmyRose: win98 yes
<runlevelten> They are either lying or not applying updates, haha.
<buz> 2K doesnt, for all i know
<AmyRose> ok
<AmyRose> But you're not supposed to know, buz. It's illegal to know. >:)
<vzduch> ?
<vzduch> wth are you talking about? o0
<AmyRose> Windows XP's EULA was what prompted me to change OSes
<buz> EULA basically arent valid in most places of the world
<AmyRose> buz: But the thing that scares me is that the things the EULA makes you agree to would require Microsoft to have more power than the police and FBI. And I can't trust an OS that's supposed to let Microsoft spy on you.
<runlevelten> Of course they're not, but the fact they try that makes it bad enough.
<buz> well given the choice, i dont use windows
<buz> but i dont always have the choice
<AmyRose> I never use Windows on my own equipment, and I take my laptop with me whenever possible.
<buz> (technically my boss wouldnt mind if i installed linux on the work laptop, someone already did, but interfacing with the network would be kinda painful)
<buz> AmyRose: i usually have work laptop and personal laptop side by side at work
<AmyRose> Well, that's kinda the reason I do not want to go into IT.
<buz> but then again, i work at my uni so there's kinda special rules anyhow
<AmyRose> or CS
<buz> CS has nothing at all to do with windows
<AmyRose> Well, I suck at programming.
<AmyRose> How's that for a reason? :P
<webbhost> anyone know what i put into console to find out what tv card I have
<vzduch> lspci
<AmyRose> webbhost: If you need more info, you can do lspci -vvvv :D
<buz> truth to be told, i didnt like what CS was about, not at all
<buz> if you got any other interests that could make a career, it's probably better not to go into it
<buz> most it guys i know are electronic janitors more than anything else
<buz> boy i have bad lag
<webbhost> its ok i got what i was after
<danya_> have anyone here installed ubuntustudio ?
<webbhost> Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcaster - I got that and it displays TV in tv-time but theres no sound, I haven't tried installing proper drivers cause i dont know where to get them from... can anyone help?
<webbhost> ty vzduch and amyrose btw
<AmyRose> webbhost: You're welcome
<vzduch> danya_: yes, why?
<danya_> vzduch : can't I just add the repos to ubuntu .. ?
<vzduch> there's no repos to add, it's all in the repos you already have
<danya_> vzduch : so to get it I have to download and burn dvd ?
<ksivaji>  !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ksivaji> danya_ vzduch
<vzduch> danya_: sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-{addYourFavouriteFlavourHere} <-- for a list see aptitude search ubuntustudio
<vzduch> ksivaji: don't throw factoids in the room if you don't know what the talk is about ;)
<eduardo> nice environment to talk
<eduardo> I'm really becoming a Ubuntu fan.
<SlimeyPete> :)
<eduardo> Just installed some unbelievable packages
<eduardo> the desktop is amazing
<eduardo> the editors are beautiful
<eduardo> Ubuntu rules
<tzanger> I'm still trying to figure out how Kubuntu-ified kontact cna be configured to leave my cursor at the TOP of the email when I reply -- I edit the quoted email to trim and it's a royal pain in the ass to go tothe top all the time
<runlevelten> arg... the default ffmpeg has no proper amr support
<BluesKaj> Morning All :)
<vzduch> tzanger: you're not supposed to reply at the top of an email even though it's customary in today's business life
<tzanger> vzduch: oh I NEVER top post
<tzanger> as I said, I have the quoted text, and I trim the crap out of it, replying to each trimmed section
<tzanger> I am a STRONG proponent of properly trimmed and quoted emails
<kuukkeli> how do i get cedega work? =P
<vzduch> ah.. but what's the pain of going to the top? it's the press of 2 keys
<tzanger> vzduch: for the volume of email I work with, it's a pain in the ass
<tzanger> Kontact/Kmail used to have the option
<tzanger> maybe it's still there, just not brought out into the GUI configuration
<tzanger> I'll ask on #kde
<vzduch> I don't find it either
<kuukkeli> How to open .deb files?
<kuukkeli> is it dpkg if it is, then guide me a bit
<t2> you install them with the package manager
<vzduch> read 'man dpkg' :)
<kuukkeli> t2, oh.
<kuukkeli> Thanks. =)
<t2> i think you can do dpkg -i ".deb name" to install
<kuukkeli> t2, so i dont put .deb on the end?
<t2> you do yes
<kuukkeli> and do i have to put sudo on start?
<t2> yes
<kuukkeli> :P
<kuukkeli> sudo get me a sandwhich
<t2> but first make sure you have all required dependecies
<pag> kuukkeli, either right-click on file and choose to install or command " sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb "
<kuukkeli> pag,i'll try the easy way first XD
<pag> and you can take care of depencies afterwards by typing " sudo apt-get install -f "
<tiola> join #caratinga
<snipex> when im on specific site(http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-for-linux-workstation.html and some others) i see squares with letters in them on the page, whys that, i use konqueror and i got gnome and kde desktops, im using kde now
<snipex> sites*
<snipex> anyone knows solution to that ?
<snipex> oh
<snipex> its solved by pressing ctrl again
<snipex> lol
<AmyRose> snipex: That's Konqueror's AccessKey feature
* eboxnet hello..
<AmyRose> snipex: There is a way to turn it off
<snipex> how ?
<snipex> what is this acesskey ???
<snipex> accesskey*
<snipex> how do i disable it ?
<AmyRose> snipex: Let me look it up, OK?
<snipex> ok
<AmyRose> snipex: ok, paste the following command into the Run dialog and hit OK: kwriteconfig --file khtmlrc --group "Access Keys" --key Enabled --type bool false
<snipex> did
<AmyRose> Once you do that, start Konqueror again and they should be turned off
<snipex> yep
<snipex> works
<snipex> ty very much
<AmyRose> :D
<AmyRose> I use Konqueror as my browser and so, yeah...
<AmyRose> :D
<snipex> i useD firefox
<AmyRose> snipex: Other hidden settings are available here: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Hidden%20configuration
<AmyRose> Bookmark that page :D
<snipex> i got both kde and gnome but i used FF in win
<AmyRose> snipex: I prefer Konqueror because it's a lot faster than Firefox
<snipex> yes
<snipex> there is a way to speed up FF
<snipex> i tried it but then i remembered im using konqueror
<AmyRose> hehehe
<AmyRose> I like Konqueror's built-in adblocker
<snipex> hm
<AmyRose> Oh, another browser I recommend trying, if you don't mind closed-source software, is Opera
<snipex> i dont mind closed software
<AmyRose> It's also lightning-fast but with better javascript support
<snipex> but i think i get some ads in konqueror
<snipex> but it might be FF not konqueror
<AmyRose> Well, Konqueror has an adblocker included, but you need to load a filterset
<snipex> but
<snipex> dont u think FF is more... hm.... stable
<AmyRose> Actually, Opera went from being adware to including an adblocker :P
<snipex> i mean
<snipex> try going to www.armorgames.com
<snipex> and try playing 1 game
<snipex> and makin few other tabs
<snipex> Opera was adware ?
<AmyRose> I often have over 20 tabs open
<snipex> hm
<AmyRose> yeah, Opera used to show ads unless you paid for it
<snipex> well
<snipex> i got just 512 mb ram so
<AmyRose> Now it's completely free as in beer now, so you don't have to worry about ads.
<snipex> that might be reasom
<AmyRose> and it now includes a full-fledged adblocker
<snipex> reason*
<snipex> yo
<snipex> what is 'kicker' ?
<AmyRose> your panel
<AmyRose> the thing at the bottom of the screen if you didn't move it
<snipex> K Menu ?
<AmyRose> It contains the K menu
<snipex> oh
<snipex> i get it
<AmyRose> Yeah, Kicker is the panel
<snipex> why is it called kicker ???
<AmyRose> My favorite feature of Opera, besides its adblocker, is the "Create Search" feature. Just right-click in the search box on any site, and click Create Search to add it to your search menu
<snipex> what are u using ? opera or konqueror ?
<AmyRose> snipex: I don't know why it's called Kicker. I didn't write it
<AmyRose> snipex: I switch between the two, and I also use Firefox 3.0a6
<AmyRose> In my opinion, Firefox 3.0a6 is better than 2.0 by leaps and bounds
<AmyRose> in the areas of stability and speed
<snipex> but
<snipex> 3.0 and 2.0
<snipex> 3.0 is newer
<AmyRose> 3.0 is not released yet.
<AmyRose> I'm using the 6th alpha test version
<snipex> well yes
<snipex> so it kinda is released
<AmyRose> 2.0 is what Edgy and Feisty have
<snipex> i got dapper
<AmyRose> Whoa, Dapper?!
<snipex> what do u have ?
<snipex> yep
<AmyRose> My gosh, that's old!
<snipex> LTS
<AmyRose> I am using Feisty with the latest KDE--3.5.7
<snipex> but its LTS
<AmyRose> Well, that doesn't matter. Linux development is FAST.
<snipex> well
<snipex> if im honest
<AmyRose> Konqueror in KDE 3.5.7 is a lot better than the one in Dapper
<snipex> ubuntu is my first distribution
<snipex> when i selected it i didnt know exactly what all that means
<AmyRose> I typically recommend to newcomers to use Feisty
<snipex> and i chose LTS
<snipex> im usin dapper for a while now
<AmyRose> well, if you're happy with it, there's nothing wrong with that...
<snipex> well
<snipex> i am happy
<AmyRose> I don't mind upgrading every 6 months
<snipex> because i dont know whats feisty like
<snipex> hey
<AmyRose> actually I upgrade a month early so I can beta test
<snipex> look
<snipex> i tough when u upgrade u have to reformat hard disk
<BluesKaj> AmyRose, what's the setting for konq to open my homwe page rather than a blank ? ...can't seem to find how to set it
<pag> snipex, dapper is stable and polished, feisty has all the new and shiny stuff, but it might be a little buggy sometimes :)
<AmyRose> snipex: No you don't need to reformat to upgrade.
<AmyRose> Some people insist on doing it anyway, but it's not necessary
<pag> BluesKaj, just go to the page you want and save the web-profile?
<snipex> AmyRose : can i upgrade from dapper to feisty ?
<snipex> oh
<snipex> i didnt know
<AmyRose> snipex: Yes, but I think you have to upgrade to Edgy, then to Feisty.
<pag> BluesKaj, I'm not 100% sure on that, but it might work
<AmyRose> I don't know if the next LTS release will let you upgrade to it from Dapper
<AmyRose> I would hope so
<pag> AmyRose, it's *supposed* to allow it
<AmyRose> pag: It would suck to have to do like a 6 step upgrade or so :P
<snipex> AmyRose : how can i then upgrade to edgy and then feisty ?
<snipex> and my programs will be ok ?
<pag> AmyRose, indeed :) that's why I also hope, that 'shortcut'-upgrade would be possible
<RivaeAerya>  In ktorrent, what should i set the UDP tracker port to? right now its 4444 but the main port is 65312
<AmyRose> snipex: They should. I've done both upgrades myself.
<AmyRose> no ill effects.
<pag> snipex, do you have seperate /home ?
<snipex> ???
<snipex> what
<ubuntu> hey people i need your help!!!! please !!!!!!!!!
<ARM7> Okay.
<ubuntu> i tried to install windows xp
<pag> snipex, have you set /home to mount on a different partition than /
<SlimeyPete> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<snipex> dunno
<ubuntu> after having already installed kubuntu on a different partition
<snipex> how can i check it ???
<SlimeyPete> oh... sorry
<cerberox> when you install ubuntu and chose guided partition of you hard disk you can't define where is the home
<BluesKaj> ok thx pag, that worked :)
<cerberox> to check it.. $ sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> yes.. it is only login in windows
<stdin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AmyRose> stdin: Where are stdout and stderr?
<ubuntu> except if i try from the installation cd
<ubuntu> of kubuntu
<stdin> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu> otherwise i cant even see kubuntu anywhere
<ubuntu> what should i do ?????????????
<stdin> AmyRose: stdout has gone out and stderr isn't feeling well :p
<ubuntu> thank youuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu> i'll be back in a sec
<AmyRose> stdin: ROFL
<cerberox> One question for all..
<AmyRose> stdin: That was a clever reply :D
<snipex> cerberox : $ sudo fdisk -l wont work, do i try sudo fdisk -|
<AmyRose> !ask | ceros
<RivaeAerya>  In ktorrent, what should i set the UDP tracker port to? right now its 4444 but the main port is 65312
<stdin> AmyRose: off the top of my head too, I'm feeling quite proud now :)
<ubotu> ceros: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<adam_> I like to play iso's using kaffeine, it works quite well except i have to click open url, type "dvd://[iso filename] " which is quite long. I wanted to make it into a command so i can right click an iso and click play in kaffeine but i can't seem to work out the commdan. kaffeine dvd://%f just gives me errors saying it can't find the file or something even though the error has the correct filename in it?
<AmyRose> oops
<AmyRose> wrong name
<AmyRose> oh no wonder... cerberox left
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , another option is to download and burn Supergrub BootDisk Live CD. it can resolve a whole host of Grub and boot problems
<snipex> how can i upgrade from dapper to edgy and then feisty ???
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<stdin> snipex: that link also tells you how to upgrade dapper -> edgy and edgy -> feisty
<snipex> i got dapper, both kde and gnome
<BluesKaj> RivaeAerya, are you behind a router ?
<stdin> adam_: try  instead of %f
<stdin> \ instead of %f
<stdin> arg, % U with no space
<Yorokobi> hehe, BluesKaj. _Everyone_ is behind a router.
<kuukkeli> ubuntu, what was your problem? =P
<BluesKaj> not necessarily Yorokobi , some are just using a modem
<stdin> kuukkeli: installed kubuntu, then XP and XP overwrote the MBR
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, the modem's default gateway is a router
<snipex> stdin, will it upgrade both my ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<qlr> hello
<snipex> told ya i got ubuntu but i installed kde too
<qlr> how do i change my workgroup in kubuntu?
<ubuntu> thanky ou i'll try it and come back !!!
<ubuntu> thank youuuuuuu
<stdin> snipex: yeah, there is no distinction between them as far as updates go
<AmyRose> snipex: Yes.
<snipex> ok
<stdin> qlr: in samba?
<snipex> updating...
<qlr> stdin: yep in samba
<Adam2> stdin: so "kaffeine dvd://\" then?
<stdin> qlr: under [global]  put "workgroup = YourWorkgroup"
<tzanger> aha
<tzanger> I can move the cursor wherever I want now in kmail
<stdin> Adam2: no, use % U, but without the space
<tzanger> it's done through templates now
<bejay> hi! a question: with "dcop kicker kicker popupKMenu 0" i can open kmenu. is there a similar way to access a submenu of kmenu (same effect as add app to panel/add this menu)?
<kuukkeli> something's wrong with my OpenGL or it doesnt exist, what should i do?
<leandro> hi
<leandro> do you know if there is a way to make a script excute as root?
<Yorokobi> bejay, open the KMenu, right click on the sub menu and add it to the main panel
<stdin> leandro: run it with sudo
<leandro> I know
<Yorokobi> bejay, nm, I re-read your question. :)
<qlr> stdin: where do i find that [global]  thingy? :D
<SlimeyPete> leandro: chmod +s <script file name>
<Adam2> stdin: i just get "The source can't be read." and dvd:[filename] , is it misstacking the kio for a filename?
<SlimeyPete> but that's potentially a bit dangerous
<bejay> thx, yorokobi :)
<BluesKaj> if you want to split hairs about gateway definions Yorokobi , go ahead..but in ordinary english a router has gateways for several computers and acts as a hardware firewall for theat network...where I come that kind of equipment is called a router ,not a modem
<leandro> but I mean if there is an automatic way so I don't have to enter the pwd everytime
<stdin> qlr: ahh, sorry, in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: ja
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: yes
<leandro> SlimeyPete: does chmod +s asks for my user pwd?
<runlevelten> Oh, shut up......
<BluesKaj> ok RivaeAerya , can yo access the router port mapping ?
<stdin> Adam2: hmm, not sure
<SlimeyPete> leandro: nope
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: yes. And the port I mentioned, the main one, has already been forwarded
<SlimeyPete> leandro: chmod +s will set the file suid root
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: also, i noticed that Deluge (a GNOME bittorrent client) is faster than ktorrent... how come?
<SlimeyPete> leandro: from then on, whenever you run the script it'll n as root
<qlr> stdin: do i need to reload it or something?
<SlimeyPete> leandro: but be aware that it might make your system insecure so don't go using it on a server
<stdin> qlr: yeah, sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload
<SlimeyPete> leandro: sorry I should have said "sudo chmod +s" btw
<leandro> ah ok
<leandro> :)
<BluesKaj> ok  good do you have Upnp enabled . RivaeAerya?
<ARM7> How would I go on about switching to kubuntu from ubuntu the easiest way??
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: in the router? yes. In ktorrent? no. In deluge? don't know
<runlevelten> just install kde
<SlimeyPete> use synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop
<stdin> ARM7: install kubuntu-desktop from your package manager
<ARM7> And I mean like if I reinstalled kubuntu over ubuntu
<runlevelten> yep
<BluesKaj> check in ktorrent configure -settings
<SlimeyPete> runlevelten: that's not a complete solution - it won't install some things eg adept and the slplash screen
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: yes UpnP is on in ktorrent
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: but will that improve speed?
<stdin> ARM7: that will let you have both kde and gnome installed, if you want to remove ubuntu, you can also try "sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop"
<leandro> yay, it seems to work :)
<runlevelten> SlimeyPete: Yes, I would have given kubuntu-desktop as the package with which to do it =)
<SlimeyPete> runlevelten: ah
<BluesKaj> ok, RivaeAerya , better sources will improve speed .AFAIK  ktorrent is fast as it gets ...never used deluge so i can't say
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: as fast as azureus?
<ARM9> changed nick
<Impy^> what's the best software for playing dvds on kubuntu?
<ARM9> But I heard that if I sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop that will remove quite a lot?
<stdin> RivaeAerya: Azureus is slower that KTorrent, as it has to load java
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: alright, one more question. How can i move my files to another directory, but then keep it seeding the files, while in another directory?
<ARM9> What exactly would it remove?
<qlr> stdin: okay, let me rephrase... how do i set up samba?
<RivaeAerya> stdin: i mean in download speed
<stdin> !best | Impy^
<ubotu> Impy^: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<runlevelten> oog, yay gaffa tape.
<stdin> Impy^: but VLC is what I use
<runlevelten> my gaffa-taped finger hasn't dropped off xD
<Impy^> kaffeine won't play dvd :(
<stdin> qlr: ahh, you haven't set it up yet?
<stdin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<runlevelten> kaffeine can play dvds
<BluesKaj> heh, azureus are you kidding ,, that bloated thing ..yes absolutely ...ppl thinkl the client is reponsible for speed of DLs but it can help a small amount ...the source of the DL is the major determining factor speedwise in my experience
<runlevelten> I used to do it on suse all the time, with libdvdcss and xine installed :)
<qlr> stdin: i do not know.....
<icecruncher> ARM9: nothing but the package, it is basically a help, getting the rest (something like that)
<Impy^> says source can't be read
<stdin> qlr: do you want to install the samba server or just the client
<stdin> ?
<runlevelten> haven't ever tried it on kubuntu
<ARM9> So it would only remove the GNOME desktop environment, nothing else (like programs, libs, users etc??)
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: alright
<runlevelten> I have both installed, never hurt anything :)
<snipex> grrr
<snipex> update manager says that it cant fetch 1 file
<stdin> ARM9: it would remove the GTK apps, but it won't mess with your user/system settings. you can always just have both kde and gnome installed. or just install some of the GTK apps you like in kubuntu
<qlr> stdin: dunno, i want to connect to some xp pcs via file and printer share, also there are 2 printers on xp pcs that i would like to use.....so.....client i guess......?
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: alright, one more question. How can i move my files to another directory, but then keep it seeding the files, while in another directory?
<pag> RivaeAerya, you want to move files and continue seeding in ktorrent, right?
<RivaeAerya> pag: yes
<pag> RivaeAerya, right click on the torrent and choose "set download location"
<ARM9> stdin: So it would remove everything GTK related or just the default applications?
<stdin> qlr: ok, well you already have that installed, and you don't need to set a workgroup for it. Samba will just scan all the workgroups it can find
<RivaeAerya> pag: but i don't want the folder moved, i want only the files moved, as i keep my files in a category, in a flat hierarchy
<BluesKaj> RivaeAerya, you have to set the seed sourcefile in ktorrent or deluge under  General -" automatically save downloads to: "
<stdin> ARM9: it will probably remove most the GTK stuff (including the GTK libs)
<ARM9> Ok, that's cool.
<runlevelten> I don't bother removing it myself. Space is cheap, why not keep choices?
<qlr> stdin: okay....how do i install a samba printer?
<ARM9> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop now...
<pag> RivaeAerya, hmm... I might be wrong on that, but torrens don't like, if you break their inner folder hierarchy...
<RivaeAerya> pag: hmm... why is that?
<stdin> qlr: with the printer setup wizard, in system settings
<ARM9> Btw, how would I switch between kubuntu and ubuntu desktop later??
<runlevelten> stop seeding for a second, move files, create symbolic links to them, start seeding again
<runlevelten> I do that daily with ktorrent and it works perfectly
<RivaeAerya> runlevelten: ah, ok :D
<BluesKaj> RivaeAerya, you can change the location after stopping a seed , then begin reseeding
<qlr> stdin: the printer setup wizard can't findt the printers.......cant findt the workgroup too....
<runlevelten> so you just replace the directory/file with a symbolic link, while the torrent's stopped
<RivaeAerya> runlevelten: what do you mean with creating symbolic links to em?
<RivaeAerya> runlevelten: to where?
<runlevelten> well I'll do like this:
<stdin> ARM9: you can choose at login. there is a menu, before you login where you can choose kde or gnome
<pag> RivaeAerya, I'm not even sure if that's true, so I can't really tell the reasons. I've just have a feeling that the things are that way :-/
<ARM9> Okay. =)
<BluesKaj> hehe symbolic links aren't so easy sometimes
<pag> RivaeAerya, but well; you've got the solution, so nevermind :)
<RivaeAerya> pag: heh
<imagine> is it normal autocompletion doesn't work on konsole?
<runlevelten> mv Downloads/myTorrent Storage/myTorrent && ln -s Storage/myTorrent Downloads/myTorrent
<stdin> qlr: make sure that the windows firewall isn't blocking it
<runlevelten> or do the same thing with konqueror by drag and drop
<Vuen> df -h
<Vuen> oops wrong window
<stdin> qlr: I can detect my samba printer on this laptop, and I haven't even set any samba stuff up
<RivaeAerya> runlevelten: But if i don't want the files to be in a folder, but in my folder, for example, some music files in /home/robin/Music, and i don't want them to be in that folder that's specified in the torrent.. how?
<qlr> stdin: windows firewall is off on both pcs, also i CANT ping anything with his "computer name" only with his ip.....
<runlevelten> you stop the torrent, then:
<ubuntu__> i have managed to have to boot menu but can not mount my hard disk partition
<runlevelten> 1. Move the stuff to your folder
<ubuntu__> for no reason..
<ubuntu__> i do not know why?
<ubuntu__> can anybody help please?
<RivaeAerya> ubuntu__: #ubuntu
<runlevelten> 2. Where the file was, replace it with a link to the new file *with the same name*
<stdin> qlr: that's normal, as you aren't running a DNS server. you can ping by name if you add the IP/name to /etc/hosts, but that's nothing to do with samba
<ubuntu__> i am trying these..
<ubuntu__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<snipex> !upgrading
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<ubuntu__> anybody please?
<ubuntu__> ?????????????????
<runlevelten> so instead of Download/music.mp3, you now have a link called Download/music.mp3
<Vuen> runlevelten, RivaeAerya: yeah, that'll work, but why not just leave it where it is and simlink to it from your music folder? that's what i do. then you just move it for real when you stop seeding.
<runlevelten> that goes to /home/robin/Music/music.mp3
<imagine> is it normal autocompletion doesn't work on konsole?
<stdin> imagine: no
<SlimeyPete> no
<Vuen> imagine: nope. autocomplete should work
<SlimeyPete> but autocomplete is a bash thing, not a konsole thing
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: yeah, but how do i move multiple files in that torrent, to /home/robin/Music? i mean, i have several mp3s, and they're packaged in the torrent, in a folder. But, i want only the seperate mp3 files to move to /home/robin/Music. That's my actual question, how do i do THAT.
<SlimeyPete> check that bash is installed and set as your default shell
<runlevelten> well firstly that depends where you want the files
<imagine> weird... it works on one user but doesn't on the other one..
<runlevelten> RivaeAerya wants to do exactly what I do
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: well, do what runlevelten says. i was just suggesting an easier alternative.
<runlevelten> move the files to the music folder, etc
<icecruncher> anyone considering of trying "opensolaris"?
<qlr> stdin: okay, so how do i set up the printer? it is located on a windows xp pc, in the AMIGO workgroup, i can get it's shared files, but dont know what to do to get the printer running...
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: alright, but that makes a link to the folder... not the music files, multiple music files
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: stop the torrent, move them, link them back, resume the torrent. it's just a pain for no reason.
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: oh, just link the multiple files? aye..
<stdin> imagine: make sure that the users .bashrc sources /etc/bash_completion
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: you can make multiple simlinks, one for each file...
<qlr> stdin: (i don't have a clue in what workgroup i am)
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: how do i do that in konqueror?
<runlevelten> if you want to do it for each file, not for the folder, then it has to be done for each file... kind of a rod for your own back really, heh
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: first stop the torrent, then open a konq window
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: click View->Split View->Left Right
<SlimeyPete> imagine: you need to figure out how to set the users shell to bash (I forget how)
<malik__> hi ......i am trying to install mldonkey from the repos, apart from mlkdonkey-server package, which gui package should i install? kmldonkey or mldonkey-gui?.......any help is welcome
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: browse one side to where the music files are in the torrent, browse the other to your music folder
<BluesKaj> heh , I just copy the file to it's final destination , once i think my ratio is high enuff I stop seeding , I delete the original , RivaeAerya ...no worries
<stdin> qlr: does the command "smbtree -N" show the printer?
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: ctrl+click all the music files you want, then drag them over to your music folder. it'll ask you what you want, choose Move
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: my disk space is kind of limited
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: then ctrl+click reselect all the music files you just moved, then drag them back to the torrent folder. it'll ask you what you want, choose Link
<runlevelten> then keep them selected, and drag them back - this time choose Link
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: that's it. then just resume the torrent.
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: thanks!
<imagine> well it's weird.. if I create a user on konsole using useradd -m I can't get autocompletion.. but if I create it using the control center.. it works..
<qlr> stdin: the command showd some information about my pc, about 3 lines, nothing more
<bronze-> I'm using KDE, and I want to uninstall alot of applications, e.g. all applications under "games". What's the fastest way to do this?
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: this whole procedure is kindof silly though. you'd be better off to just link them directly in the music folder and move them later, or just not seed at all. it's not a big deal if you don't seed sometimes; there are other people (i.e. me) who don't mind seeding
<stdin> qlr: about YOUR computer?
<BluesKaj> RivaeAerya, try the symbolic link thing , but then see if you can play the file while it's still seeding
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: it worked!
<qlr> stdin: yep, mine
<stdin> qlr: what does it say?
<qlr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kamui> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<qlr> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29795/
<kamui> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ARM9> Okay now I set KDM as default...
<ARM9> Still downloading packages. :P
<imagine> another bug: if I use vi.. when I use arrows while inserting text.. it writes letter (B for up arrow, etc)
<stdin> qlr: so you do have the samba server installed then :p
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: what happens if you don't stop the seeding?
<Vuen> imagine: yeah, something's wrong there...
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: what do you mean?
<vlt> Hello. I've installes Kubuntu 7.0.4, and sometimes Konqueror can't access some sites (or localhost) while curl or elinks works fine? What could be a reason for this behavior?
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: if you don't pause the seeding, and move the files
<habib_> salut
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: by the way, nice trick, the split-view
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: a few things can happen, the main danger is that the client will think the data went missing before you make the symlinks and restart the download
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: alright
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: if it already had the files open, it will continue happily working (because the linux kernel is so nice :D, don't try that on windows)
<azzco> My boot time is really really long, does anyone know something that could fasten it a bit?
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: anyway if you forgot to stop the torrent when you moved the files, just stop it now and hit resume. this will make it reopen the files from the symlinks
<stdin> qlr: do you have a firewall running on your pc, or are you behind a router?
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: alright, that will still fix it?
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: yeah. probably nothing's broken anyway.
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: didn't happen yet. but just in case
<imagine> Vuen: do you think it's VI related? or Ubuntu related? (it's not  doing that on SuSE on my other compuTer)
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> nobody wont help me
<ubuntu__> is there anyone that knows
<Vuen> imagine: my first guess would be xorg related. some codepage is wrong or something. unfortunately i don't know anything about that :(
<ubuntu__> how i can mount this freaking partition
<qlr> stdin: nope
<ubuntu__>  so that i can log in to my kubuntu?
<Vuen> imagine: go to a vt and try vi, see if it works
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: what's the default UDP port of ktorrent?
<Vuen> imagine: like the arrow keys and all
<pag> ubuntu__, sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mount/point ?
<imagine> vt= virtual terminal?
<ubuntu__> pag what was that?
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: afaik 6881, same as every other torrent client (except recent releases of Azureus, which uses a random port)
<qlr> stdin: i can acces the shared files on both pcs but not the printers......
<Vuen> imagine: yeah
<stdin> qlr: strange...
<ubuntu__> i have done that already
<ubuntu__> but when i restatt
<ubuntu__> restart
<ubuntu__> i get
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: thanks
<ubuntu__> the menu
<ubuntu__> the boot menu
<ubuntu__> but afterwards
<jhutchins> !enter | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu__> i can not login to the partition
<stdin> ubuntu__: add it to /etc/fstab to have it mount automatically
<pag> !grub | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu__> ok..sorry/../  how can i do that please ?
<stdin> qlr: have you tried putting in the information manually?
<ubuntu__> ok i will try it and come back. thank you..
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: You may need to set the fmask and dmask to allow regular users to access the drive.
<stdin> ubuntu__: by adding a line like "/dev/sda2 /home ext3 defaults"
<jhutchins> stdin: Will defaults cover the problem of partitions mounting root-only?  Do you know where the default values are set?
<stdin> jhutchins: for ext3 the permissions are stored on the filesystem, so umask/dmask don't really apply
<ubuntu__> i am really confused
<apmarin> Hi!
<jhutchins> Ah, that's why it's a problem with other filesystems then.
<kamui> anyone with intel GMA chipset manage to get dual screens working BOTH with DRI?
<stdin> jhutchins: and "defaults" is a keyword in mount
<ubuntu__> i need somebody that can help me out !!! seriously !! i ahev all my files in there!!!
<apmarin> somebody have compiz fusion in a laptop with intel graphic card?
<kamui> I can only seem to get dri enabled on my right (screen 0) display
<jhutchins> He wasn't clear what kind of a partition it was or what problems he was having.
<Vuen> ubuntu__: i use ntfs-3g to access my windows drive. want to see my fstab?
<ubuntu__> i am running my live cd now.. is that possible ?? otherwise i can not loggin
<ubuntu__> it's madness !!!
<Vuen> ubuntu__: you're running off a livecd? it's a lot of work to configure ntfs-3g for something that will go away when you restart your computer...
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: ktorrent's download speed is REALLY slow in comparison with deluge
<jhutchins> Let's not go throwing in assumptions here.
<ubuntu__> tha'ts what i mean.. i can not login to my kubuntu.. i installed windows in another partition end afterthat i could never login again kubuntu
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: and i'm talking about a torrent with thousands of seeds here
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Tell us what happend and what's happening now.
<ubuntu__> i don't know what to do
<apmarin> somebody have compiz fusion in a laptop with intel graphic card?
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: the download speed goes from 1kb/s to 10kb/s and back to 1kb/s
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Do you have a kubuntu installation that you can't log in to?
<ubuntu__> yes !!!
<ubuntu__> yes !!!
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: it's possible that something is configured wrong. with such huge torrents i often get speeds >300kb/s
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu__: you mean you don't get the option to boot kubuntu?
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: What happens when you try to log in?
<jhutchins> SlimeyPete: No, he said he can't log in.
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: yeah, in Deluge, the same for me
<jhutchins> SlimeyPete: Not that it won't boot.
<ubuntu__> now i get the option since i tried the recoveringubuntuafterinstallingwindows site
<SlimeyPete> jhutchins: I know what he said. But what people say is not always what they mean ;)
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: this port: 65312 <-- is forwarded in my router
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: try changing the port to something else (mine is set to 61240), and make sure you configure your router and firewall to open that port
<ubuntu__> now i get the login menu
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: ah
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: ok then tell ktorrent to use that port
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: already does
<ubuntu__> but it says that the partition is not mounted or something like that
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: oh. um, maybe restart ktorrent?
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: What happens when you try to log in?
<SlimeyPete> a newbie might say "log in" when they mean "boot", though not in this case it would seem :)
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: but the UDP tracker port is 4444, and i already restarted.
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Ok, we need what it actually says.
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: I'm guessing that one of your partitions isn't correct.
<ubuntu__> the thing is that i get confused withe boot partition file or directory or whatever.. i do not know if it is the same with the partition that has my kubuntu on it
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: UDP tracker port should say 4444. i assume you're not tracking anything, so you don't need to worry about that
<ubuntu__> probably
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: We can figure that out, can you get the exact error message for us?
<ubuntu__> ok i will restart and come back to you
<ubuntu__> ok ?
<qlr> stdin: haven't tryed it, could you help me how to do that?
<jhutchins> ok, I am going to get coffee and some food and will be back.
<ubuntu__> ok thank you.. byeee
<stdin> qlr: you just put in the workgroup of the computer with the printer on, the computer name and the printer name (share name)
<stdin> qlr: all in the printer wizard dialog
<qlr> computer name or ip address?
<qlr> stdin: ^^
<kamui> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> qlr: name
<wepiha> no luck getting line-input working here... any suggestions/links/howtos etc? kernel module is snd-ymfpci...
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: right now i'm downloading a torrent with ktorrent that has 246 seeds and 261 peers total
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: i'm getting 310kb/s consistently
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: ktorrent works quite well for me. it's probably just a configuration problem somewhere. try enabling the upnp plugin
<RivaeAerya> Vuen:  523 seeds, 654 leechers, so says the website page, but my client says 52 seeds
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: also, are you using kubuntu 7.04?
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: yes
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: and UpnP is enabled
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: yes, that's because it's only connected to 52 seeds. if you click the info box you'll see how many you're connected to and how many total.
<stdin> RivaeAerya: the site could be out-of-date
<dr_willis> I have ktorrent working very well for me most of the time also.
<stdin> RivaeAerya: some only update every few hours
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: and... the name is KtorrentGibbon in the titlebar cause i have kde 3.5.7
<kamui> Anyone working with the Intel GMA chipset at all
<Dou1> hi, I'm trying to instal feisty fawn on my vista laptop.  I have 2 partitions free, but when i get to the kubuntu install do i select Guided - use entire disk or manual?
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: download speed is around 50kb/s now
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: ah. i have kde 3.5.6. should still work though, i highly doubt that's a new bug in ktorrent.
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: me too
<stdin> Dou1: choose manual if you have already partitioned
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: only a few peers show download speed
<Daisuke_Ido> yay for MS releasing patches that break more than they fix!
<jerram> howdy guys and girls
<Dou1> ok, then i delete the partitions and make an ext partition and a swap partition, but it won't let me continue
<Dou1> it says "no root file system is defined"
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: it sounds like it's working fine. just give it some time, it'll speed up.
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: i started it up a half hour ago.
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: in any case not all torrents will go fast. it depends what you're downloading. people who share "300-DVDRip" are more likely to seed fast than people who share "Dancing With The Stars Season 1"
<smylanakis> hello
<qlr> stdin: doesn't work :(
<jerram> im fresh to my ubuntu install, and cant work out where my cd is mounting to - is it automounting, and if so where is it mounting to?
<dr_willis> Dou1,  you must assign one of the partitiosn to be mounted to '/'
<jhutchins_lt> ubuntu__: I'm back, what did I miss?
<Dou1> the ext partition then?
<dr_willis> Dou1,  '/ ' is called  the 'root' filesystem,
<smylanakis> i was previously ubuntu_ but now had to change my nickname.. i am the one with log in problem after installing windows
<nosrednaekim> jerram: probably /media/cdrom
<jhutchins_lt> K.
<smylanakis> is there anybody that i was talking before
<smylanakis> here ?
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: That would be me.
<jerram> nosrednaekim: ill check that again
<smylanakis> nice
<Vuen> RivaeAerya: torrents with commercial backing are likely to go fastest of all, for example the new ubuntu cd. i only download legal torrents, so maybe that's why i get good speeds.
<smylanakis> very nice.. well my friend it says cannot mount selected partition
<RivaeAerya> Vuen: check out your private message
<Dou1> thanks dr_willis would i make the ext3 mounted to '/' then?
<stdin> qlr: I don't know then, for me it just works.
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Anything clue what it's trying to mount?  This is after the login screen, correct?
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  ive had amazing speeds on the newese iso releases. :)  I though my network cables would over heat.
<dr_willis> Dou1,  yes.
<stdin> qlr: maybe try asking in #samba ?
<Dou1> thank you very much
<qlr> :)
<qlr> stdin: thx will try
<dr_willis> Dou1,  unless you can think of anything ELSE  to do.. heh. Its the logical thing to do.
<Dou1> yeah haha
<dr_willis> Dou1,  dont 'mount' the swap partition anywere - its 'type' should be swap. , it dosent ahve a mount point
<smylanakis> this is after exatly that.. one sec..
<smylanakis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dou1> ok
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: what amount of KB/s?
<smylanakis> there must be something that i did wrong.. i dont know.. the log in menu come up but when i choose which one to log in i just can't
<smylanakis> this message comes up
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  i forget.. was like 600+ i dident think my connection could do that fast.
<dr_willis> of coruse when ya get 3000+ seeders on an iso file.. it helps
<smylanakis> that means that i did something right (since before no log in menu would came up just logged in to windows without asking anything) but from the other hand now it says that it cannot mount tha selected partition
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: lol
<smylanakis> whatever i am very confused
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: where do i get that torrent?
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Ok, my login screen just has blanks for username and password.  What choices do you have?
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: is your /home on a different partition?
<smylanakis> what do you mean home ?
<boguh> is there a restricted driver tool in kubuntu like under gnome?
<smylanakis> my kubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: do you have a separate partition for your /home
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  it was one of the Ubuntu torrents. I belive. Been a while. Some Linux Iso just released i torrent'ed it 2 days later.. and got great speeds. :)
<nosrednaekim> boguh: not yet, but you can just get the ubuntu one
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: i'll try it out
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: /home/<user> is where all your personal stuff is stored, some people make a seperate partition for it.
<dr_willis>  - /home - the directory where ALL users  home dirs are located.. Often mounted to a seperate partition/filesystem/drive
<smylanakis> yes that is in sda3 ok ? just to make a start
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: We're jumping ahead a little here and guessing that that's what the system is trying to mount, and it's not working.
<smylanakis> ok
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: and "/" is a different partition?
<smylanakis> should i show you what exactly i did ?
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: We can probably go from here.
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: lets put it this way, did you just do the guided, standard partitioning in the installer?
<Sinistral_> Is it possible to force a process to use the swap space instead of physical memory?
<smylanakis> yes
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: But whatever.  If it's more than a line or two, use pastebin.
<smylanakis> that's what i did..
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: then you probably don't have a separate /home
<dr_willis> Sinistral_,  not sure...  now why would you want to.. i dont know.. :)
<smylanakis> i dont know whatever i am having ok ? lol  i am a newby
<nosrednaekim> do a "mount" and see if it mentions a /home anywhere in there.
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: He's on the live CD.
<smylanakis> do mount where and how ?
<nosrednaekim> oh.... my bad
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Right?
<nosrednaekim> never mind
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Live CD?
<smylanakis> yes
<smylanakis> live cd
<jerram> Back again. cdrom is set to cable select on the end cable plug, only ide plug. system disk is sda1 - cant load this mofo cdrom -im doing something wrong, what is it?
<jhutchins_lt> Cause he can't get on-line with the installation.
<stdin> Sinistral_:  don't think so, swap is only used when physcal memory is full
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Ok, let's start with sudo fdisk -l in a console, and post the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Sinistral_> dr_willis: Im running low on phys mem and I want this to move applications that I new often running (eg. firefox) while running a game. The game should have as much as possible phys mem to run smooth.
<smylanakis> ok.. thanx.. that's the right way.. :D
<Sinistral_> oups "new often running" > "need running to swap)
<stdin> Sinistral_: are you sure you're running low, it may just be cached
<dr_willis> Sinistral_,  every time ive seen some duscissions about forceing the memory manager to do one thing or the other... the threads always basicially conclude. its best to let Linux handle it.    The memorymanager should automaticially move the unneeded stuff to swap
* dr_willis agrees with stdin also.
<dr_willis> used mem as cache is like the first to get released isent it.
<smylanakis> ok i posted it !
<Sinistral_> stdin: ksysguard reports about 15.000 KB free phys mem
<jerram> I worked it out: you guys will love this.
<stdin> Sinistral_: eg: i see my mem is 90% used, but 483MB is in cache
<smylanakis> hello anybody there ?
<jerram> i was ssh'ed to my other box
<jerram> BWWHHHAH!!
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: link please?
<dr_willis> cached  747452 , here
<smylanakis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29801/
<jerram> damn I suk
<Sinistral_> Where do you see how much is in cache?
<nosrednaekim> thank you
<stdin> Sinistral_: yeah, but it may just be cache. use the command "free" to see
<Sinistral_> ok, trying
<wes> hey people somebody knows how can i get metisse or someone else desktop 3D, cuz i'm using kubuntu and i didnt got find any by now... =/
<wes> hey people somebody knows how can i get metisse or someone else desktop 3D, cuz i'm using kubuntu and i didnt got find any by now... =/
<dr_willis> Ive only seen metisse on that Mandriva live cd.
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: ok, so no separate /home
<dr_willis> It seems tobe a  neat thing (tm) that no one ever looks at. :(
<nosrednaekim> sabayon has it now.
<smylanakis> whatever i do not know what you mean.. but if you say so :D:D
<Sinistral_> stdin: 539096 chached-
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: lol
<nosrednaekim> you'll learn
<wes> ah thanks... and about someone else desktop 3D to kubuntu, what can i use?
<dr_willis> what other ones are there?
<stdin> Sinistral_: so you have plenty of mem left :)
<Dannilion> bah. It looks like I can either play games, or have my laptop screen at the correct resolution, but not both.
<smylanakis> you mean that the operating system is not devided in two parts or something ? lol
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: now, do a "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt" in the terminal
<Sinistral_> ok didn't know that, thank you!
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: precisely
<smylanakis> well whatever,, what do we do next please ?:D
<smylanakis> ok
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Sorry, having to deal with physicians on the phone here.
<wes> to say the truth i dunno, i wanted to know if has someone without to be metisse them...
<stdin> Sinistral_: trust linux, it's not evil like windows :p
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: This is going to look a lot like what you did following the recovery instructions.
<smylanakis> ok no problem i'll be waiting! i am not going anywhre now !!  :D by the way i gave the command :D
<smylanakis> ok..  !!! interesting!! i am listening !
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: ok, now run "kdesu konqueror" and browse to /mnt
<Sinistral_> stdin: hehe, so true! I just got a worse than earlier performance even on a older game and though it might be an memory issue
<smylanakis> ok i did that but in the konsole this came up..
<smylanakis> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<smylanakis>   Major opcode:  144
<smylanakis>   Minor opcode:  3
<smylanakis>   Resource id:  0x0
<smylanakis> Failed to open device
<dr_willis> !bad device
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<nosrednaekim> yeah. don't worry about that
<dr_willis> thats just a warning/annoying messae
<stdin> dr_willis: not on a live cd tho
<vzduch> !paste | smylanakis
<smylanakis> ?
<smylanakis> is that a command ?
<dr_willis> hes got 167 also. not a 168. Odd...
<ubotu> smylanakis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: He's complaining about posting so many lines of the error here.
<dr_willis> is what a command.. :)
<Sloik> Greetings.
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Generally more than a couple lines should always go to pastebin.
<smylanakis> ok sorry about that.. wont happen again..
<vzduch> 31 seconds reaction time.. not bad.. o0
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: ok, you in /mnt now?
<smylanakis> ok
<smylanakis> yes i am my friend
<smylanakis> what now ? :D lol..
<nosrednaekim> that is your linux installation in case you didn't know. Now, go to the home folder, and then your directory.
<guest_> hello may I join with you
<smylanakis> ok what now guys ??
<smylanakis> ??????????????????
<nosrednaekim> so everything looks fine in there?
<guest_> may I ask abount kubuntu in tihis firum
<guest_> may I ask abount kubuntu in tihis forum
<smylanakis> what do you mean in there ?
<dr_willis> guest_,  you just did... care to asn another?
<dr_willis> and another.. :)
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smylanakis> everything looks fine ??
<smylanakis> ??????????????????????
<Daisuke_Ido> that's annoying
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: please calm down. Are all your files there?
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: ownership/permissions
<smylanakis> ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh.. ok.. just a minute to heck please..
<Minataku> lo, dr_willis
<nosrednaekim> indeed, that would be a problem as well.
<smylanakis> yes!!! they are here !!!
<smylanakis> yes!!! they are here !!!
<Daisuke_Ido> jesus dude, take a valium.
<Daisuke_Ido> little too excited
<smylanakis> lol.. if you just knew what i have in that partition.. it's my whole life saved in there ...
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: ok, right click on your base directory in /home (/home/<your user name>) and select "properties"
<dr_willis> That sounds like stuff thats worth BACKING UP....
<dr_willis> :)
<smylanakis> yes but i don't know the way !@!! :D lol
<nosrednaekim> maybe he doesn't like his life ;)
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: burn it on a DVD or CD,
* dr_willis formats his life and reinstalls life 3.0
<smylanakis> kust a minute you teasing fellows
<MarcC> is there a way to force my current session to save over the old one that opens every time I start KDE?
<Daisuke_Ido> dr_willis: iLife?
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<smylanakis> how could i imagine that microsft would make it so bad even in these way ??
<dr_willis> If you have IMPORNTANT stuff on a hard drive.. it  is not 'safe' the hard drive could die at any time.. right now!... or Now.. or tommorw...
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: what? MS has nothing to do with this.
<dr_willis> If its that impornatant.. at least get a 2nd hd.. and mirror the stuff to it...
<dr_willis> better yet.. get 2 :)
<smylanakis> what is it then ?
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: any way... did you do that think I told you to?
<Daisuke_Ido> tape backup!
<smylanakis> why did that happen ?
<stdin> get a full RAID + backup servers :)
<nosrednaekim> *thing
<smylanakis> i just installed windows and all this happened
<smylanakis> i went to properties .. should i change the permissions tab or something ?
* dr_willis has totally lost the thread of this problem...
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: yea, go to that tab.
<Daisuke_Ido> you installed windows...  after kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: does it say the owner can view and modify content?
<smylanakis> yes windows after kubuntu.. in a different partition of course.. but afdterthat kubuntu dissapeared
<smylanakis> yes
<nosrednaekim> and the user is your user-name?
<smylanakis> it says that
<smylanakis> just a minute
<smylanakis> no it says root
<Daisuke_Ido> well yeah kubuntu disappeared.
<Daisuke_Ido> oy vey
<jhutchins_lt> MarcC: Yeah.
<JumpyLinux> Is there some one here who has a Samsung SyncMaster 245B_
<smylanakis> should i change the permissions only for the owner or the group together as well ?
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: I don't think you need to change anything
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: under ownership in that tab, is your user name YOUR username?
<nosrednaekim> *the username YOUR username
<smylanakis> no man it says root..
<jhutchins_lt> THat's the problem.
<smylanakis> my nickname when i was running kubuntu before the installation
<smylanakis> was smylanakis
<smylanakis> not root
<nosrednaekim> OK!
<nosrednaekim> we have found the problem.
<jhutchins_lt> Makes sense now.
<Daisuke_Ido> PEBKAC?
<smylanakis> should i change that?? and the group too ?
<jhutchins_lt> Daisuke_Ido: No.
<smylanakis> ok let me change it then guys
<Daisuke_Ido> root access screwing things up
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: wait wait...
<jhutchins_lt> Daisuke_Ido: During the recovery process, he did something as root that changed that.  Yes, an error, but not really pebkac.
<MarcC> jhutchins_lt:
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm only half-paying attention :P
<MarcC> lol
<jhutchins_lt> Daisuke_Ido: He's been quite clear in following instructions to recover.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> well that's a plus
<smylanakis> i changed it but it wont save it
<smylanakis> ok sorry.. i am waiting..
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: ok, just checking something. OK go ahead and change it
<MarcC> ah!
<MarcC> dcop ksmserver default saveCurrentSession
<MarcC> wham
<smylanakis> i tried but it wont save it..
<nosrednaekim> and make sure you check the box that says apply changes to subfolders
<smylanakis> when i save it and go to permissions again the name is root again
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: what?
<smylanakis> wait
<smylanakis> .........
<nosrednaekim> did you apply to all sub-olders?
<nosrednaekim> *folders
<smylanakis> ok ok now i am doing it
<smylanakis> but it takes time. !!
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... it does take a bit
<jhutchins_lt> That's usually a sign that it's working.
<smylanakis> well i did and went to properties again and permissions and it is the same
<smylanakis> root again !
<nosrednaekim> this is your /home/smylanakis folder?
<smylanakis> no man.. my home folder.. is that the problem ?
<smylanakis> wait
<nosrednaekim> you were trying to set ALL of home to be like that? or just home/smylankis?
<smylanakis> first i did the stupid mistake for the home folder
<theea> hello
<smylanakis> but now i did the smylanakis folder in home folder  /home/smylanakis
<smylanakis> and it is not working again..
<nosrednaekim> make sure you chack the box saying apply to subfolders.
<nosrednaekim> theea: hey
<smylanakis> i did
<smylanakis>  i did !!!
<theea> i want to install irfanview via wine on my ubuntu and it doesent work
<jhutchins_lt> Did we mount the partition r/w?
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins_lt: isn't that the default?
<dr_willis> theea,  ive had it work befor.. ages ago.. not tried lately.
<jhutchins_lt> theea: Is it listed on the winehq page a sa program that' s known to work?
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: Dunno, looks like maybe not.
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Do we have a console open?
<dr_willis> A lot can depend on the version of wine.. and the version of the programs
<theea> yep jhutchins_lt
<smylanakis> yes we have..
<smylanakis> o (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data
<smylanakis> kfile (kdelibs): ERROR:  ERROR: No user smylanakis
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Type "mount" there, pastebin the oputput if it's more than ... Eh?
<smylanakis> kfile (kdelibs): ERROR:  ERROR: No user smylanakis
<smylanakis> kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data
<smylanakis> kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data
<smylanakis> kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data
<smylanakis> kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data
<smylanakis> kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data
<theea> and also on irfanview site is written to use wine jhutchins_lt
* dr_willis sighs
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Remember, only one or two lines of paste here.
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<smylanakis> ok wait
<smylanakis> ok ok sorry ..
<theea> please do help i need badly irfanview
<nosrednaekim> oh... I see the problem. it has to be solved from a chroot.
<smylanakis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29805/
<smylanakis> here you are
<smylanakis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29805/
<jhutchins_lt> theea: Ok, you might check in @wine, or if irfanview has a help channel, or just wait a bit.
<theea> ok i wait
<dr_willis> wine iview400_setup.exe
<dr_willis> err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\willis\\iview400_setup.exe") not found
<dr_willis> :(
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Ok, we need a new pastebin with just the output of mount.
<theea> for me nothing get activated after cliking on open with wine
<boguh> how to install mp3 support? amarok always crashes when clicking on a mp3
<nosrednaekim> boguh: install "libxine-extracodecs"
<jhutchins_lt> theea: We are assuming that you have wine installed and configured.  Do you?
<dr_willis> yep thats a known bug. :()
<theea> bough you have codecs on add remove
<theea> yes i have jhutchins_lt
<jhutchins_lt> theea: Does minesweeper work?
<theea> ] yep
<theea> yep j
<theea> sure i payed on it also jhutchins_lt
<jhutchins_lt> theea: If trying to run something in the gui doesn't work, it's a good idea to try it in a console to see what errors you might be getting.
<dr_willis> minesweeper  :0 now move up to sol.exe :)
<persen_> Does kubuntu have a "server" edition as ubuntu has?
<jhutchins_lt> persen_: Since a server usually doesn't use desktop stuff, no.
<smylanakis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29806/
<smylanakis> ok this the one!
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: No, the X errors aren't going to help.
<smylanakis> it says no user smylanakis.. but the folder is also called smylanakis.. so..
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: no no... run "mount" and pastebin THAT output.
<smylanakis> ok
<smylanakis> sorry
<smylanakis> just a sec
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: What we need you to do is to open a console and type "mount" <return> then paste that.  DON'T paste the X errors.
<smylanakis> here it is
<smylanakis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29807/
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: There is no smylankis user on the live CD, that's what's happening.
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins_lt: yeah I know... we are going to have to chroot, right?
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: Possibly he needs to try numeric UID, and probably do this from the console.
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: He should be able to do numeric uid from the console without chroot.
<nosrednaekim> just assume a 1001?
<dr_willis> I agree...
<dr_willis> 1001 should be the first user.
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: Is that standard?  Good, I'm not positive of that.
<illriginal> how do you kill all firefox?
<dr_willis> Oh wait.. 1000 - is the first user here.
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: Check yours?
<nosrednaekim> will do
* jhutchins_lt fires up a ssh to his buntubox.
<nosrednaekim> ok.... yeah, its 1000
<nosrednaekim> may bad
<smylanakis> ???????????
<jhutchins_lt> 1000 on mine too.
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: don't worry :D
<nosrednaekim> ok great.
<nosrednaekim> I forget how to use chmod though.
<smylanakis> it looks like i should start to though :P
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: So try this:  in the console, chown -R 1000:1000 /home/smylanakis
<nosrednaekim> prefix sudo....
<jhutchins_lt> Argh, no, that won't work!
<jhutchins_lt> sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /mnt/home/smylankis
<theea> jhutchins_lt: what i do if on terminal is written err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\css\\Desktop\\iview_s.exe") not found
<nosrednaekim> theea: grab it from windows?
<jhutchins_lt> theea: Do you have a windows install on that box?
<theea> what do you mea a windows install on that box
<smylanakis> chown: cannot access `/home/smylanakis': No such file or directory
<jhutchins_lt> theea: Is this a dual boot box with windows installed on it?
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /mnt/home/smylankis
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis:run "sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /mnt/home/smylankis"
<smylanakis> chown: cannot access `/mnt/home/smylankis': No such file or directory
<theea> :(( i dont know in english the meaning of queation sorry
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins_lt: what if his whole install has messed up permissions?
<smylanakis> yeah ok
<smylanakis> it got it !
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Ok, I guess reboot and try agian, and make sure you come back and let us know.
<smylanakis> lol
<smylanakis> ok whatever happens i'll be back !!!
<jhutchins_lt> theea: Do you have a computer with MS Windows installeed on it somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins_lt: what if his whole install is messed up?
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: We'll be teaching "backup under the live CD" I guess.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<theea> yes on a second partition on same computer jhutchins_lt
<jhutchins_lt> theea: Excellent.
<jhutchins_lt> theea: Do you have it set up to automaticaly mount in Linux?
<jhutchins_lt> theea: (Mine mounts as just /windows.)
<theea> i can see that partition on linux but is only readonly jhutchins_lt
<jhutchins_lt> theea: In that case, search for MFC42.DLL on it.
<theea> and then...
<jhutchins_lt> theea: Copy it into where wine keeps it's .dll's.
<jhutchins_lt> theea: The other thing to do is make /windows read/write, then have wine point to /windows as C:
<jhutchins_lt> theea: In which case, if you already have the program installed, you don't need to install it in linux.
<theea> how to make windows read write
<jhutchins_lt> !ntfs | thea
<vzduch> !ntfs
<ubotu> thea: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jhutchins_lt> !ntfs-3g | thea
<ubotu> thea: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jhutchins_lt> theea: Sorry, it's taht second one you need.
<theea> ok
<theea> i got it and i jump on it
<theea> to do it
<jhutchins_lt> Go get 'er!
<smylanakis> sorry guys
<smylanakis> it just did not work
<smylanakis> :(:(:(
<smylanakis> :(((((((((((((
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins_lt:  you were saying something about backing up on liveCD? :P
<smylanakis> so the game is lost? nothing can be done about it?
<smylanakis> :((
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: thats one of the things you can never recover LInux from. Messed up permissions in / (which is what it seems like happened)
<smylanakis> are you serius now?
<smylanakis> noyhing can be done about it?
<nosrednaekim> pretty much nothing.
<nosrednaekim> as far as I know.
<nosrednaekim> you could go hand edit all the permissions back, but that would take forever.
<artabrahao> Hi, if I remove syslog it the ubuntu will create a new one?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I think so
<jhutchins_lt> artabrahao: Why do you want to do that?
<artabrahao> in the console, How Can I see the system time?
<nosrednaekim> "date"
<smylanakis> so we leave it like that know ? nothing else can be done ? anybody else please?? anyone ?
<nosrednaekim> smylanakis: back up your home folder.
<nosrednaekim> for starters.
<artabrahao> <nosrednaekim> nice, and how can I change it?
<nosrednaekim> artabrahao: "man date" will tell you
<wepiha> where do I put kernel module options for a specific module, ie: options snd_ymfpci rear_switch=1
<wepiha> ?
<Nuked> is kubuntu supposed to mount partitions RO?
<artabrahao> thanks
<stdin> wepiha: in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<zoohouse> hello eveyone
<stdin> Nuked: what do you mean?
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: NTFS partitions, yes
<dave_> is there a way of ending process like alt+ctrl+delete does in windows?
<nosrednaekim> alt+esc
<zoohouse> dave_ yes. ctrl esc
<nosrednaekim> sorry, "ctrl+esc"
<Nuked> stdin when I look at the grub entry, the kernel is booted with ro, quiet and splash...is that normal
<Nuked> stdin its a  linux partition
<zoohouse> quit
<stdin> Nuked: yeah, it is
<dave_> aha brilliant cheers for that :D
<theea> nosrednaekim: i installed ntfs config but i only may check the option enable support write on external device and that does not enable read write on windos
<wepiha> stdin: thanks. after editing will update-modules use that or is a different command required?
<Nuked> but if it is ro stdin, how does it make changes to the disk
<stdin> Nuked: it's a security/safety thing, because fsck checks the filesystem at boot, and it needs to be ro
<jhutchins> smylanakis: I think the first thing you want to do is make a copy of that essential information somewhere - NOW.
<jhutchins> smylanakis: From here on out, anything you do to recover risks wiping that out.
<stdin> Nuked: mount will remount it after, during boot
<Nuked> stdin, I have an issue, if you can help, when booting sometimes my computer hangs, and again when it shuts down
<theea> jhutchins:  i installed ntfs config but i only may check the option enable support write on external device and that does not enable read write on windos
<stdin> wepiha: it may do, but a reboot is probably better
<Nuked> is there any chance I could forward you some logs and maybe you could help me come to a conclusion
<wepiha> roger
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: sure, pastebin them.
<gumjo> I want to compile somthing and it says I need a package called  libstdc++-dev, I've installed it from synaptic but I still get this message
<stdin> Nuked: best thing to do is disable the spashscreen and see what's going on
<jhutchins> theea: That's ok, I think that just installing it makes it enabled by default on internal devices, but now you have to set the mount options for your windows partition.
<Nuked> nosrednaekim: the issue is which should I paste?
<jhutchins> theea: What I would do is kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<jhutchins> theea: Find the windows mount, and change ro to rw.
<stdin> Nuked: where are the logs from?
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: if it failed on last boot, the try /var/log/messages.0
<theea> jhutchins: kdesu... is a comandline for terminal?
<jhutchins> smylanakis: Where do you have space to store those files besides where they are now?
<stdin> theea: you can run it from the run dialog: Alt+F2
<jhutchins> smylanakis: And what kinds of files are they - will we need to preserve full ext file details like permissions?
<jhutchins> theea: terminal, or if you are comfortable with a console editor you can use that with sudo, or kate in Alt-F2 as well.
<Dou1> hey again, I've got kubuntu installed and running and when i go into the package updater, do i really want to upgrade all 80 packages?
<stdin> jhutchins, theea: DO NOT use sudo with graphical apps
<Dou1> and how do i make my mouse move faster, acceleration didn't work
<stdin> Dou1: yes, yes you do
<nosrednaekim> Dou1: I never upgrade personally... but yeah, its ussually ok
<wepiha> nosrednaekim: personally, I look forward to them ;)
<theea> jhutchins: it says that it fdoes not found the file
<nosrednaekim> I mean 'update' duh...
<nosrednaekim> ll
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Nuked> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29812/
<wepiha> especially compiz-fusion
<jhutchins> stdin: right, I said she could use sudo with a console text editor.
<Dou1> how do i make my laptop mouse move faster? the acceleration thing didn't work
<jhutchins> theea: Which did you do?
<nosrednaekim> wepiha: ah... indeed
<theea> i managet it i install it now
<jhutchins> theea: You may need to remount the drive...
<theea> it was kdesu
<gumjo> I want to compile somthing and it says I need a package called libstdc++-dev, I've installed it but I still get this message
<wepiha> Dou1: settings:/Peripherals/Mouse
<Nuked> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29812/
<jhutchins> Yea Bucharest!
<theea> jhutchins are u from bucharest?
<stdin> Nuked: that is MASSIVE, it almost killed my firefox :p
<Nuked> my apologies!
<wepiha> gumjo: depending on your needs libstdc++6-4.1-dev should work
<mzanfardino> I'm working on a 101-keyboard and want to remap my "super" (win) key to something like caps-lock.  Where do I go to do this?
<Nuked> stdin: im using bit
<jhutchins> theea: No, just cheering you on.
<theea> i'm from there jhutchins
<Nuked> 64 bit feisty stdin
<gumjo> wepiha, it says it is already installed and newest version
<Dou1> wepiha: i know that's where i change mouse settings but i don't see a menu like that first of all
<Dou1> i see system settings
<Dou1> then keyboard & mouse
<smylanakis> i have to store them jhutchins
<smylanakis> but
<smylanakis> that it not the matter actually
<smylanakis> i want to save them ofcourse
<smylanakis> but i had made all those graphics etc settings to work
<CapaH> Does anyone here know why I am unable to change my laptop screen resolution to ANYTHING other than 1280x800 and 1024x768 ? I edited xorg.conf, I downloaded and tried using 915resolution, I even deleted all of the display sections in xorg.conf except one to the specific resolution I am trying to achieve (640x480) which 915resolution -l says I support --- and STILL it is identical, no change of any kind --- anyone?
<stdin> Nuked: It's hard to see what would make it hang. What I think it probably would be is a script that takes a while to finish. To see which one it is, when you turn your computer on, you press Esc and go to the grub menu, then press E and move down to the line starting with "kernel" and press E again, then move to the end of the line remove the word "splash", then press enter and then B
<jhutchins> smylanakis: If you tell me more about what the files are, I can help you come up with a strategy to save them, but we're talking about probably deleting everything and re-installing Linux.
<Nuked> stdin I have done that, and had the computer start normally
<jhutchins> CapaH: You have an LCD monitor?
<Nuked> then hang on shutdown
<CapaH> jhutchins: Yes
<CapaH> laptop LCD monitor
<stdin> Nuked: you should see what it hangs on when it shuts down tho
<theea> jhutchins - sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin..........X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<TheOneRing> hi i#m trieing to install kubuntu but the installation seems to hang on step 4
<jhutchins> CapaH: Very common for those to only support one or two resolutions.
<theea> jhutchins - kdesu kate /etc/fsta..........X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<jhutchins> !baddevice | thea
<ubotu> thea: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<CapaH> jhutchins: When I type: 915resolution -l --- it lists plenty of resolutions, and I cannot seem to actually USE any of them
<Nuked> oh really stdin?
<stdin> theea: you can ignore all the "BadDevice" errors
<theea> Failed to open device
<theea> sh:
<theea> kate: not found
<jhutchins> I thought kate was installed by default
<Nuked> how do I get it to do that stdin? (I booted using your advice...)
<jhutchins> theea: sudo apt-get install kate
<stdin> Nuked: if you see something like "Stopping ....." then it hangs you can see what's hanging.
<Nuked> no
<Nuked> just a black screen stdin
<stdin> Nuked: do you see any messages on shutdown?
<Nuked> nothing but a black screen.. it hangs there stdin
<stdin> Nuked: hmm, what version of kubuntu do you have ?
<Nuked> feisty 64 bit stdin
<stdin> Nuked: how long does it hang for?
<Nuked> indefinitely... I have to manually restart it stdin
<theea> jhutchins - now is opend default sesion kate what i do
<Nuked> stdin its only when I login or logout
<jhutchins> theea: Do you see where it defines where your windows partition is?
<Nuked> or related operations
<theea> jhutchins - no
<fakhrij> how from indonesia
<Nuked> stdin I thought it was the kde login screens fault and gnomes
<fakhrij> i can't speak english
<stdin> Nuked: hmm, sounds strange
<jhutchins> theea: Ah, click "Open session".
<theea> ok
<Nuked> stdin they both froze badly.. so I tried engage and I experience less login hangs but the same amount of logout hangs
<stdin> !id | fakhrij
<ubotu> fakhrij: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<fakhrij> makasih mas....
<theea> jhutchins - next step?
<jhutchins> Now find that line where the ntfs partition mounts.
<stdin> Nuked: I don't know what would cause that
<Nuked> stdin I appreciate the help
<theea> jhutchins - line or folder?
<jhutchins> theea: If you are editing /etc/fstab with kate, you should have a number of lines listing devices and where and how they are to mount.
<theea> jhutchins - on right side i have the tree with media folder and on right the line area is empty
<jhutchins> theea: If you have a filesystem browser button on the left, click that and browse to /etc/fstab
<theea> jhutchins - done
<jhutchins> theea: Procede as above, the goal being to change the ntfs partition from ro to rw.
<theea> jhutchins - you ment the fstab file yes?
<jhutchins> theea: You are editing the fstab to change the line that defines the ntfs partiton.
<CapaH> Is there anyone here who can tell me how I can get a 640x480 resolution to work on my LCD laptop monitor? Before I had ubuntu installed, I had windows, and it *worked fine* --- anyone?
<CapaH> No matter what I do it *ALWAYS* goes to the native 1280x800 resolution
<spawn57> CapaH: what have you tried so far?
<MarcC> CapaH: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<MarcC> !pastebin > CapaH
<Dou1> hmm background images confuse kubuntu i guess?
<MarcC> Dou1: no, they don't
<theea> jhutchins - if i edit the fstab file then what i should write in it because is empty
<MarcC> 0_o
<Dou1> i had an image in home/desktop made it my background, then moved it to home and selected it, and it doesn't work any more
<CapaH> nm I got it --- all is set
<jhutchins> theea: You've made at least one mistake along the way then.  Just close kate - do not save anything.
<spawn57> CapH: lol happy to help
<jhutchins> theea: Then try kdesu kate /etc/fstab again.
<CapaH> What do I hit in order to type in the name of a program -- its like ctrl+alt+f1 or something... anyone?
<MarcC> CapaH: depends on your keybindings...my system uses WinKey+R
<Dou1> what do i do to get what i typed above with my background not registering fixed?
<MarcC> CapaH: you mean to run a program?
<BluesKaj> CapaH, alt+f2
<theea> jhutchins - what means this ...UUID=53a756f5-385c-46d6-b6cf-0c101b70f0b2 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Dou1> ...
<patrick__> Does anyone know irc server of ubuntustudio, please
<MarcC> patrick__: /join #ubuntustudio?
<MarcC> without the question mark, lol
<jhutchins> theea: That is your main linux partition.
<theea> jhutchins - on fstab i found info about floppy and cd only
<pawel> Hejo polacy
<jhutchins> theea: You said your windows partition mounts automatically but is read-only.  Where did you set that up?
<ardchoille> fstab?
<jhutchins> ardchoille: One would think so.
<theea> jhutchins - in media i opend the partition and see the files and folders and when i tried to do something it said that it is readonly
<jhutchins> ardchoille: So it looks like it's this whole automount thing.
<ardchoille> jhutchins: Does his fstab have ro?
<theea> jhutchins - when i try right click on that disk it say only unmount option
<jhutchins> ardchoille: Says fstab only has cd & floppy.
<jhutchins> theea: Try that, unmount it.
<ardchoille> theea: Can you pastebn your /etc/fstab file?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<theea> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<theea> # Entry for /dev/hda2 :
<theea> UUID=53a756f5-385c-46d6-b6cf-0c101b70f0b2 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<theea> # Entry for /dev/hda5 :
<theea> UUID=0494644e-27e0-4251-87bc-73196b6a9068 none swap sw 0 0
<theea> /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<theea> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<CS5> I just wanted to say ty to all the people who helped me here in the last week, I am finally under a beautiful install with everything running beautifully. TY to anyone who is willing to help anyone with our sometimes simple, and some times very advanced troubleshooting and problem solving
<ardchoille> theea: is it the /dev/hda2 entry?
<jhutchins> theea: When you ran the ntfs-3g tool, did it list your windows partition and where it was mounted?
<ardchoille> jhutchins: I'm thinking it's /de/hda2
<ardchoille> and it hit an error somewhere so remounted ro
<theea> jhutchins - no just to ckeck that it will work for external device
<theea> the hda2 is the linux area for folders hda1 is windows
<jhutchins> ardchoille: No, we're looking for a windows partition, which I suddenly suspect isn't NTFS after all.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ardchoille> /dev/hda1 isn't in fstab?
<theea> no
<theea> :((
<jhutchins> theea: do sudo fdisl -l and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jhutchins> theea: do sudo fdisk -l and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<wonko_> huhu
<jhutchins> not fdisl.
<wonko_> do not use fdisl!!!
<wonko_> it is dangerous
<ardchoille> jhutchins: What happens if you run an NTFS tool on a non NTFS part?
<jhutchins> ardchoille: Nothin.
<theea> fdisk is not only for ntfs
<CS5> wonko_ why is dangerous?
<theea> is also for fat32
<theea> it manages partitions
<ardchoille> I was referring to the ntfs-3g tool
<jhutchins> ardchoille: It won't even show a non-ntfs partition.
<ardchoille> ok
<CS5> wonko_: why is dangerous?
<CS5> !fdisl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theea> question if win syustem crushed and i dont know oit may appears like it does?
<wonko_> CS5: it stands for dislocate
<jhutchins> Actually, fdisl is pretty safe - seeing as it does't do anything.
<jhutchins> theea: do sudo fdisk -l and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<CS5> ic, ty
<jhutchins> I think wonko is just trying to have some fun with us.
<wonko_> oops
<theea> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29818/
<wonko_> sry, i thought i was in #nethack... it was of course a bad attempt at a joke
<wonko_> didn't mean to confuse you
<CS5> no worries, without you saying it, I wouldnt have questioned it.
<CS5> Learn something everywhere.
<theea> jhutchins - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29818/
<ardchoille> wonko_: lol
<ardchoille> jhutchins: his /dev/hda1 is present and is NTFS, but it doesn't seem to be in fstab so I'm wondering how it gets automounted
<theea> ard god knows
<jhutchins> ardchoille: All this fuse/hotplug/udev stuff probably.
<ardchoille> oh, grrr
<jhutchins> theea: I'm going to suggest that you reboot, then run the ntfs tool again and see if it sees the drive.
<theea> ok see u after reboot. i must add that i may use windows using grub at startup
<jhutchins> theea: You can't do anything to the linux system with windows, but that's fine with me, whatever.
* jhutchins has to put on his mechanic's coveralls and go fix tractors soon anyway.
<sunmen> kto nibyd zdes po russki govorit
<theea> jhutchins: now it opens i check hda1 but is asking <Click here to set a mount point>
<term1n4l> Linux vaio 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<jhutchins> theea: It's your computer, you decide where to mount it.  That was the problem.
<sunmen> zdes kto nibud po russki govorit
<theea> gimmie again where i can paste you the error message jhutchins
<jhutchins> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<meuhlol> sunmen: da, no
<meuhlol> !ru | sunmen
<ubotu> sunmen:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<theea> i must shut down clean windows then to mount that
<theea> so brb
<jl> g
<jl> hola
<jl> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jl> gracias
<term1n4l> Hello all, this is my first time here on this server. Is this a live support channel, or a canned response bot support channel?
<tsdgeos> term1n4l: this is not a support channel per se
<tsdgeos> it's a user channel
<tsdgeos> and maybe someone wants to help you
<term1n4l> oh ok cool
<term1n4l> I was a bit currious. I'm kind of new to Linux and Ubuntu so I'm trying everything out.
<jhutchins_lt> tsdgeos: Good answer.
<tsdgeos> jhutchins_lt: ;-)
<vzduch> currious?  what do you taste like? :D
<term1n4l> are there any ongoing user channel discussions at the moment?
<vzduch> about what?
<term1n4l> I don't know, thats why I'm asking. =P
<jhutchins_lt> term1n4l: Well, theea is working on getting a windows program installed, just got the windows partition to mount read/write.
<jhutchins_lt> term1n4l: 'Cause right now it looks dead.
<term1n4l> Oh, ok then, was wine not an option?
<jhutchins_lt> An hour ago, there were five different discussions happening at once.
<vzduch> I think I have read somewhere that it's not recommended to use files off a 'real' Windows installation in Wine
<jhutchins_lt> term1n4l: Missing a DLL, so we got the windows partition mounted and are going to piont the wine config at that.
<term1n4l> oh ok cool, so if i stick around, things can change rather abruptly?
<term1n4l> oh, d/ling the dll wasn't working either?
<jhutchins_lt> Yep
<CS5> Oh yes...
<CS5> ask and someone shall answer
<sunmen> !??
<sunmen> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jhutchins_lt> vzduch: I have an old Windows 95 partition, and had Quicken installed on the server through that.  It won't boot any more - current hardware not supported - but I can still run that installation of quicken if I make /windows = C: in wine.
<CS5> you can do that with wine?
<jhutchins_lt> CS5: Well, clearly _I_ can...
<CS5> I guess....lol
<term1n4l> I was surprised at how much wine has evolved. I am now able to use macromedia flash on my linux machines.
<jhutchins_lt> CS5: That was originally how you had to set it up.
<jhutchins_lt> term1n4l: Yeah, but we have native flash in linux now too.
<CS5> jhutchins_it: I still haven't used it.
<term1n4l> sysfig right?
<term1n4l> or synfig or something
<jhutchins_lt> sysconfig
<CS5> jhutchins_it: I've read alot about it, but I use linux for everything now, except my 3d games.
<CS5> windows suffices for that
<jhutchins_lt> or cfg.sys
<jhutchins_lt> config.sys
<term1n4l> i meant the 2d vector animation program in linux
<Rug> CS5: lots of good games
<jhutchins_lt> Yeah, I've just never transferred all the old data from Quicken.  I should probably just start from scratch, but I don't like gnucash.
<vzduch> jhutchins_lt: how about KMyMoney?
<CS5> rug: for linux you mean?
<Rug> CS5: yupp
<jhutchins_lt> haven't put the time in.
<CS5> rug: any links to starting places for some?
<CS5> rug: good ones....
<Rug> CS5: funny.  It's all opinion.
<sunmen> mojno vsego odin vopros v ubuntu-ru nikto ne znaet pochemo Konqueror otkazivaetsa zagrujat stranitsi
<jhutchins_lt> Hello sunmen, do you speak english?
<vzduch> sunmen: speak English here man
<CS5> Yeah, true, like driver, first person shooters or anything?
<sunmen> normal
<Rug> CS5: start here - http://gaming.gwos.org/news.php
<CS5> rug: ty
<sunmen> hello people
<CS5> there are language specific channels aren't there?
<CS5> ah he speaks....
<Rug> CS5: what you need?
<theea> thank you jhutchins
<vzduch> my Russian is a but rusty, to say the least.. looks like he wants to say that nobody in #ubuntu-ru was able to help him..
<theea> and also to all others i finally made it
<jhutchins_lt> theea: A fine little adventure.
<CS5> rug: nothing specific at the moment, just checking out that site.
<Rug> CS5: Enemy Territory, Padman, Nexuis, tremulous are all excellent FPS
<tsdgeos> Penumbra looked cool here before it took my machine down :D
<CS5> wow this thunder and lightning looks wicked
<vzduch> !cs > vzduch
<CS5> Rug: ty, nice start.
<Rug> Quake Ware will rock
<Rug> wars
<term1n4l> Rug: thanks man, that is an awsome site.
<Rug> np
<sunmen> people who know why konqueror refuse load web-page?
<vzduch> sunmen: what page?
<CS5> Rug: I dont even need wine for these, eh?
<CS5> Wicked
<Rug> CS5: nope
<CS5> Rug: Ty so much.
<CS5> BYE BYE WINDOWS......HAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Rug> You are welcome.  I didn't create the page.
<CS5> no but you enlightened me.
<sunmen> web-page
<Rug> CS5: a fast d'load link for some of those is my mirror:   o2kewl.net
<theea> jhutchins: there is a chanel for romanians that use ubuntu?
<vzduch> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<CS5> rug: i didnt think linux had much in the way of 'games', i was misinformed, big time
<theea> thankx folks
<Rug> CS5: It's getting better bery quickly
<Rug> very*
<jl> f
<Rug> I can type better whne I am not watching a movie
<nosrednaekim> CS5: yeah, I love flightgear... its amazing
<CS5> rug: np, i am reading tons of these and downloading like a madman
<Rug> CS5: enjoy.   What kind of game do you enjoy the most?
<vzduch> sunmen: which webpage are you trying to load w/ Konqueror?
<CS5> rug: i was really into Halo for a while.
<CS5> rug: need for speed and such, i Love helicopter sims.
<CS5> i have some good ones for apache sims on win.
<nosrednaekim> wine can run some of those...
<vlt> Hello. I've installed Kubuntu 7.0.4, and sometimes Konqueror can't access some sites (or even localhost) while curl or elinks work fine. What could be a reason for this behavior?
<nosrednaekim> I've heard things about comache3 I think its called
<CS5> i can mount them where they sit and run them in wine?
<Rug> CS5: Then ET is the game for you.  If you like RPGs' I suggest you play NeverWinterNights You can buy it in the bargin bins for like $5 and it plays better on Linux then it ever did on Windows.
<nosrednaekim> vlt: knetowrkmanager is probably telling it you are not connected
<CS5> rug: nice....
<CS5> :) da da da dah dah, im lovin it
<Sloik> Goodbye.
<Sloik> Oh Wait
<DaSkreech> Does Kubuntu ship with Support for UPS?
<Sloik> Do all USB Hard Drive enclosures work with Linux fairly well?
<DaSkreech> The enclosures?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I 'd guess so
<term1n4l> sloik: I have had a problem with a patriot usb 1 gig stick i have, but thats the only one
<DaSkreech>  I haven't heard of a case that Linux won't run om
<Sloik> OK, cool.
<Sloik> I'm thinking about buying one later today.
<Sloik> Putting a Fat32 HD in it, so it should work alright?
<hero> yeah
<vlt> nosrednaekim: hmmm, yes, knetworkmanager is running and in offline mode. How can I use Konqueror even then?
<nosrednaekim> I forget... do you ever use knetworkmanager?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: yes, it does
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Ok I think that mine is screwing up
<DaSkreech> `When the UPS kicks in My computer shuts down
<vlt> nosrednaekim: Yes, for connecting to wifi.
<nosrednaekim> vlt: put it in ethernet mode.
<Sloik> Goodbye.
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: hmm.... I forget how to change that setting.
<sunmen> vzduch: /usr/share/apps/gwenview
<nosrednaekim> its a config tool...
<vlt> nosrednaekim: I'll try ... thank you.
<DaSkreech> Well I guess I need to learn how to interrupt shutdown
<vzduch> sunmen: there's no website in there
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: did you get "apcupsd"?
<Anarch> My kubuntu has no ssh-askpass.
<malik__> which p2p client is better?
<Anarch> What command can I use to query the location of an uninstalled executable like ssh-askpass?
<vzduch> malik__: you haven't named any yet, so we can't tell
<stdin> Anarch: apt-cache search
<Anarch> stdin: Thanks, trying it.
<malik__> vzduch: mldonkey, emule, edonkey, imesh etc
<stdin> Anarch: or search in apt:/ in konqueror, or even in http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<imran> how do i install nvidia drivers on my kubuntu system? There doesn't seem to be that restricted drivers application...
<vzduch> malik__: no idea.. I don't use mule clients
<vzduch> imran: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx (or -glx-new for top-notch cards (see aptitude show nvidia-glx-new for clues as to which cards run on that one) or -glx-legacy for old cards)
<malik__> vzduch: what abt azureus?....is it just bittorent o it can get stuff from other networks?
<imran> vzduch: thanks, is there no restricted drivers manager?
<vzduch> the Azureus homepage should be able to tell you that.. for torrents I use KTorrent
<vzduch> imran: don't know, never used a manager for that
<nosrednaekim> imran: in kubutnu you can install the restricted drivers app
<imran> nosrednaekim: ah ok, i was just wondering if it came installed...
<nosrednaekim> imran: they are working on a KDE version.
<persen_> I get Grub loading, please wait... \n Error 18
<persen_> Think it has to do with my board doesnt handle my large disk (250 gb). Any clues?
<vzduch> persen_: Grub has problems booting from partitions that are behind the 128 GB limit
<persen_> ok, i partitioned a 50gb partition i used to install it on.
<vzduch> at least it had when I last tried
<persen_> What can i do now? Reinstall ?
<vzduch> persen_: it's not about the size, it's about the position on the disk
<persen_> ok
<vzduch> you can either reformat so that the partition starts before the 128 GB mark or use LILO, which reportedly can boot partitions in the back of a HDD
<persen_> Is the switch to LILO easy ?
<vzduch> no idea.. the times I tried to use LILO back in those days it wouldn't boot from my 2nd HDD (2003)
<vzduch> never tried LILO again
<vzduch> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<persen_> "The easiset way is to create a small 'boot' partition (only a few meg needed) at the beginning of the disk. " '
<persen_> Think ill just test that first
<vzduch> "a few meg" is a little bit of an understatement.. in my experience you need at least 160-something MB
<ARM9> Now I have my Kubuntu-desktop pretty much set up as I want it. :)
<persen_> ARM9, goodluck
<PhinnFort> how can I burn an .img file created with iDVD in OS X?
<persen_> as soon as you deviate from factory settings youre on your own ;)
<PhinnFort> according to file: ".img: UDF filesystem data (version 1.5)"
<ARM9> But there's still one thing I'm bothered about.. Nothing major, but I have KDM as default and I still have the GNOME skins and backgrounds etc.
<PhinnFort> I'll just try with k3b
<CS5> !autopackage
<PhinnFort> autopackage = evul d00my p4in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autopackage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> wth is autopackage?
<vzduch> !info autopackage
<ubotu> Package autopackage does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
* PhinnFort is listening to evul p4in of doomy hell by machinae supremacy [Amarok] 
<PhinnFort> vzduch: it's s stupid thing they tried to imitate setup files on windows
<PhinnFort> vzduch: some quite smart, but the concept is really crappy, imho
<vzduch> *omfg*
<PhinnFort> when we already have superior package management
<CS5> I just got some games and the first one i run across is in an Autopackage, i am confused too
<CS5> lol
<PhinnFort> CS5: which game?
<PhinnFort> CS5: rather try to find a .deb somewhere, or file a bug asking for one
<CS5> Thunder and lightning
<PhinnFort> I can even whip up a .deb for you if it's a standard ./configure&&make&&make install
<CS5> phinnfort: if i get the tar and unpack it do you know how i could start it?
<CS5> they have no documentation at all that helps me.
<PhinnFort> CS5: if it's already compiled, look for a gear-iconed file, and double click on it
<PhinnFort> brb, just running down with a dvd
<CS5> phinfort: ty
* eboxnet hello ppl
<CS5> Phinnfort, found it, a text file executable..
<CS5> brb, too
<vzduch> CS5: looks like you just unpack & run it
<pokemonchyk-1>     ?
<vzduch> !ru | pokemonchyk-1
<ubotu> pokemonchyk-1:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<CS5> yes, it didn't work though it returned 0 and closed, i must be missing something.
<waylandbill> CS5 maybe some prerequisite library
<CS5> yes, i think so, there is 1 that it said i need but I cannot find it in the repositories.
<vzduch> the page says it requires OpenAL.. whatever that is
<CS5> i hear ya....
<CS5> or open gl i think would work.
<CS5> says al is statically linked....
<vzduch> Open Audio Library
<vzduch> looks like you'd need libopenal0a and/or libopenal-dev
<ARM9> What the hell
<vzduch> ARM9: ?
<ARM9> Wait.. Maybe javascript is turned off...
<ARM9> ehhh
<ARM9> Javascript is on, but still it doesn't do anything in konqueror. :S
<CS5> arm9, do you need konqueror, can you not use opera? or firefox?
<ARM9> No I don't need konqueror but I still find it strange that it doesn't even support the simplest of javascript. :S
<CS5> yes, same with torrents, it just doesnt handle things well ive found
<ARM9> Ye...
<CS5> vzduch: so i instal libopenal0a and i should be good?
<vzduch> at least it wouldn't hurt to try :>
<CS5> true
<CS5> anyone ever hear of libsigc++
<CS5> vzduch: do you know how i can use the .package instead?
<CS5> or anyone really....
<vzduch> CS5: I have no idea
<CS5> vzduch: ty anyway. I am still reading faq's so i'll get it, eventually....lol
<michael__> what is a good image editor?
<michael__> besiders gimp
<dictator> krita
<jan__> hi! in the gutsy-repos are kde4 3.91 packages. how can i install these alpha2-packages? or which packages should i install?
<jan__> or compile from svn?
<RoEn_> moin
<novice> hi RoEn
<bjwebb> hi
<novice> hi bjwebb
<bjwebb> can someone helop with a problem im having with my internet
<novice> what is it?
<bjwebb> well i put in on lq a while ago
<bjwebb> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=562951
<bjwebb> save me explaining again
<bjwebb> eciadsl doesn't set up the route table properly i think - some applications work but others don't
<d1kt4t0r> @bjwebb : you have to disable KNetworkManager
<bjwebb> oh rite
<bjwebb> d1kt4t0r: thanx, but how do i do that?
<d1kt4t0r> in your system tray, right click on the network manager icon, exit it
<d1kt4t0r> and say not to start the next time
<d1kt4t0r> konqueror and kde apps work then. i had the same problem with it not picking up dial up
<bjwebb> ah rite
<flake> I have a couple of mounted harddrives displaying on my desktop, but I don't see them in the terminal when doing ls.  can I make a 'mount point' to them so I can read them from a remote connection?
<bjwebb> i thought it would be sometyhing quite simple, i just didn't know what
<d1kt4t0r> @flake, there is a mount point... it's probably in /media/
<bjwebb> hey it works!
<bjwebb> thanks
<d1kt4t0r> you can have it appear in your home directory, the one which comes up when you do 'ls' the first thing in the terminal
<d1kt4t0r> sure thing bjwebb
<novice> @d1kt4t0r r  u 0n3 0f th3m |_33t guy5 ?
<d1kt4t0r> lol. no way. just fond of haxxor
<novice> ic
<novice> funny nick though
<persen_> vzduch, so i should add a 160 mb boot partition in the first sectors of the disk then?
<persen_> about to reinstall now.
<vzduch> persen_: at least.. I have 256, I thought it can't hurt to have a little more :)
<persen_> yeah :)
<vzduch> persen_: and while you're at it, make a separate /home partition.. easier for backup/reinstall
<persen_> clever
<persen_> and a partition for music/movies
<persen_> should the boot partition be: ext3 primary?
<vzduch> ext3 is never wrong, primary makes sense for a boot partition
<persen_> what about mount point? Leave it empty?
<fdoving>      that would be /boot for the boot partition
<stdin> persen_: if it's just the boot partition, then /boot, if it's the root partition then /
<Timppa> I'm randomly losing internet connection, anyone have any clues what could be the reason?
<Timppa> it's very annoying when trying to use some apps that need internet connection
<Timppa> they won't even start or hang
<persen_> Timppa, probably your ISP or some bad wireless router/accesspoint if youre using that.
<persen_> had my share of those problems
<Timppa> this problem has appeared after I installed Kubuntu yesterday, before that no problems and my sis is on another computer using win xp so I doubt it
<CS5> vzduch: here's the autopackage stuff if your interested. http://autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/?PHPSESSID=8b0ecbe808b40b3fc660c13810280887
<DJFC> hi@all
<DJFC> kann mir jmd helfen? mein kubuntu startet nich mehr richtig
<hero> !de > DJFC
<CS5> hero: that send a botlink to someone specific when you do that?
<PhinnFort> Timppa: can you paste dmesg or something?
<hero> yes, but don't abuse it!
<PhinnFort> CS5: ubotu sends a private msg, without displaying it in a channel
<hero> and it looks like it worked
<hero> cool
<CS5> kewl
<CS5> yes
<PhinnFort> !botsnack > CS5
<PhinnFort> that was typical abuse, don't do that;)
<CS5> What was abuse?
<CS5> lol
<CS5> I see it....
<PhinnFort> CS5: spamming others with useless info;)
<CS5> That is true, I am well versed in IRC, been using it for years
<CS5> I love it.
<PhinnFort> I tried using netcat once
<PhinnFort> no good
<Anarch> o
<Timppa> PhinnFort: http://pastebin.com/d228da474
<PhinnFort> it was mainly for writing an irc bot to temporary replace ubotu, but oh well
<CS5> I have a nice one on windows, winbot. he is VERY cutomizable.
<vlt> Hello. How can i stop knetworkmanager from deleting eth0's ip address when plugging a network cable in/out?
<CS5> I'd like to find a good one for linux.
<CS5> or maybe use wine for him or something
<PhinnFort> Timppa: wired?
<waylandbill> PhinnFort: all you need to do is make a straight tcp client that parses commands. IRC is line based. That's too easy to implement :-)
<PhinnFort> CS5: try to find out what ubotu is, it's a rather versatile bot customized for ubuntu
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: I know that now;)
<CS5> Oh yes? I thought it was just his nick
<Timppa> yep
<PhinnFort> CS5: it's just a nick, but his name is something else
<Timppa> I haven't configured wireless yet
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: but channel handling isn't straight forward
<PhinnFort> Timppa: it seems somehow the media link goes down
<PhinnFort> Timppa: is the cable secured properly?
<waylandbill> PhinnFort: I thought it was since the channel was the first argument.
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: let me rephrase, it wasn't so straightforward I could make a bot without trying to chat manually with netcat
<PhinnFort> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<PhinnFort> !owner
<ubotu> This bot is owned & operated by Seveas. For questions/requests/comments, join #ubuntu-bots
<waylandbill> PhinnFort: oh. I just followed the RFC, but I guess whe're going off topic a touch. :-)
<PhinnFort> yeah;)
<persen_> vzduch, yay, that worked!
<PhinnFort> waylandbill: I looked at the rfc, afterwards
<vzduch> persen_: glad to hear :)
<waylandbill> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PhinnFort> CS5: ubotu is supybot
<PhinnFort> http://supybot.com/
<PhinnFort> btw
<gareth> anyone know why i can open normal CD's but not CDR's on my laptop??
<kristjan_> aren't cdr's empty?
<gareth> its a CD R/W / DVD drive
<gareth> and no the CDR's have music on them
<gareth> and i can use them on my windows pc
<PhinnFort> gareth: not all cd-rom drives support cd-r's
<kristjan_> create a bug report in launchpad then? (since it's hardware issue)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> gareth: How old is the laptop?
<gareth> about 2 years
<PhinnFort> kristjan_: if it's a problem with his hardware, he shouldn't file a bug
<PhinnFort> gareth: have you tried opening in windows on the same machine?
<gareth> well i can open noraml CD's ok
<gareth> so its probably not hardware
<kristjan_> PhinnFort: why not?
<PhinnFort> [22:19]  <PhinnFort> gareth: not all cd-rom drives support cd-r's
<gareth> this laptop does not have windows on it
<PhinnFort> kristjan_: because it's nothing the ubuntu devs can do about faulty hardware (in this case, at least)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> If it's only 2 years old, then I'd suspect that CD-R\Ws would work. Anything older than 4 years might not, but 2...
<gareth> this one can phinn, its a CD R/W / DVD R combo drive
<PhinnFort> gareth: can you try inserting a cd-r, and mounting, and then paste the output of "dmesg" in a console?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<waylandbill> cd's could be written with different methods SAO, TAO, DAO, can be left open for appending... not all drives support all modes.
<PhinnFort> *paste the output from running "dmesg" in a console on a pastebin
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ^ before PhinnFort
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> forgets*
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Stupid keyboard. If only I could find my USB board...
<PhinnFort> hehe
<PhinnFort> I can't find my mouse after I moved...
<waylandbill> make a 1:1 copy of a "normal" cd on a cd-r and see if that works just fine and if it does, note all the details used to create the cd.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> PhinnFort: That's why I keep mine in my laptop case when I'm not using it.
<PhinnFort> so now a I have a ball-tracking ps2-mouse
<PhinnFort> it kind of sucks
<PhinnFort> WhtWolfTeraDyne: it's a stationary
<PhinnFort> (planning to buy a laptop really soon)
<ADiCT3D> Ball mice need to be outlawed
<PhinnFort> yeah;)
* WhtWolfTeraDyne wants a Wolvix Messenger Bag for his laptop, and a Kubuntu one if he can find one.
<PhinnFort> it isn't all that bad, just _very_ annoying when it doesn't work
* PhinnFort wants a tablet pc shipped with kubuntu
<PhinnFort> ;D
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: I have a trackball here somewhere. Useful for small spaces.
<ADiCT3D> I use a trackball Logitech Wireless one lovin' it.
<gareth> hmm maybe it is my drive :( dmesg is frowing up a bunch of errors
<PhinnFort> gareth: pasty?
<gareth> [10053.940000]  sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: <6>Read TOC/PMA/ATIP 43 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00
<gareth> [10053.940000]  sr: Current: sense key: Hardware Error
<gareth> [10053.940000]      Additional sense: Focus servo failure
<gareth> [10053.956000]  sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: <6>Test Unit Ready 00 00 00 00
<PhinnFort> gareth: ouch
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> frowing? It's putting up afros?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Drive is dying...
<jthomas> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PhinnFort> gareth: looks like the drive might be trying to die
<gareth> boo
<ARM9> Why isn't Kwrite showing up in any menu and not even in the menu manager??
<PhinnFort> jthomas: what do you want installed?
<PhinnFort> ARM9: because the maintainers found it useless
<PhinnFort> ARM9: I don't think it's installed anymore
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ARM9: Kwrite doesn't show up in any menu. It's only accessable via the Run Command or terminal
<gareth> well i have 6GB of music on a windows PC i want transfered over
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> PhinnFort: It's installed, but only useable via Run or a term.
<PhinnFort> oh ,ok
<PhinnFort> like kcontrol, then
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> PhinnFort: Essentially.
<Timppa> ok.. let's assume I have a broken cable and that is causing my internet to randomly disconnect
<Rug> ok I can play the assumtion game
<Timppa> now if I try to connect to my wireless router, the progress bar stops at 20% "configuring device" and nothing else happens
<Timppa> 28%
<Rug> Do you just have 1 PC?
<Timppa> I have another one which is plugged to the router with a cable
<Rug> swap the cable around to find out if one is bad.   You could also have them start pinging each other, once one gets a longer or no reply you found tha bad cable
<Rug> PhinnFort: why do you want t tablet?  what is the big-deal with them?
<Timppa> obviously if something is wrong with the cable it's with the one connected to this computer, there is no porblems whatsoever with the other computer.
<Timppa> but if I wanted to use the wireless connection, what could I do to get it work?
<sam123> what is the total installed size of ubuntu feisty fawn?
<sam123> and amount of maintainers
<sam123> and compressed size
<sam123> and amount of packages
* Dannilion growls at Kubuntu
<Dannilion> why can I use the internet for everything except for browsing? This makes no sense!
<Dannilion> Okay, I can browse using w3m. It's just Konqueror that won't let me. Typical.
<sam123> Dannilion make sure that your firewall isnt blocking outbound connections on port 80
<sam123> Dannilion ok nvm my last message
<sam123> Dannilion why not use firefox or iceweasel?
<Dannilion> What firewall? :p
<runlevelten> what problem is konqy giving you that w3m isn't Dannilion?
<Dannilion> konqueror is saying "Could not connect to host http://www.google.co.uk"
<runlevelten> and other browsers can, yeah?
<Dannilion> IRC, ping, wget, w3m, and everything else internet related I could think of trying is working
<Dannilion> I haven't installed Firefox yet
<sam123> sudo apt-get install firefox
<sam123> problem solved
<runlevelten> ...and everything resolves hostnames I assume, so it's not DNS
<Dannilion> I know how, but that takes a while :p
<Dannilion> yup
<runlevelten> sam123: problem not even vaguely addressed :)
<runlevelten> heh
<sam123> why would anybody use konqueror anyway?
<Dannilion> Because it comes as default? This is a clean install of feisty :p
<sam123> surely feisty should have firefox with it?
<sam123> everybody is used to firefox
<Dannilion> not on Kubuntu
<Dannilion> about 9 minutes until it's downloaded
<sam123> thats just silly
<runlevelten> konqueror is excellent. flaming konqueror instead of looking at the problem is completely counter-productive
<Dannilion> I'm actually used to Konqueror
<sam123> konqueror dosent have the features that keep up my productivity
<runlevelten> I like konqueror also. Best font rendering on Linux imo
<persen_> to administer my kubuntu box remotely grapchically, what programs do you recommend?
<Dannilion> I use sftp a lot, Konqueror can handle it, without having to open another program
<persen_> vpn comes in  alot of flavours iirc
<runlevelten> anyway, have you checked proxy settings aren't set, and tried disabling caching?
<Dannilion> Checked proxy, will try disabling caching now
<axos88_> Hi! can anyone help me set up a 4965 wless card?
<Dannilion> thanks- looks like it was the cache :)
<sam123> I cant wait for Gutsy. Compiz fusion is going to be great. ive tried it out on feisty but now i want to reinstall ubuntu because i changed my sources.list and now ive got lots of unofficial and possibly malicious packages :(
<runlevelten> Excellent stuff :)
<Dannilion> I have Gutsy on my desktop. I haven't tried Compiz fusion on it yet though
<sam123> i may try gutsy tonight
<sam123> Dannilion noticed any bugs?
<Dannilion> apt broke, xine broke for a bit, a couple of other things...
<Dannilion> not sure how much is fixed yet- not booted into it for a couple of days
<sam123> omg apt broke? wouldnt that make the system useless?
<Dannilion> funnily enough, not quite
<Dannilion> aptitude stopped working totally, apt-get was just very fussy
* Dannilion prefers aptitude normally
<Dannilion> now I just have the graphics problem to fix. I can either have it so games are playable, or I can have it at the correct resolution. I don't seem to be able to do both on this laptop.
<runlevelten> I've had some freaking amazing apt breakages on Debian Unstable :)
<Dannilion> :)
<sam123> dont use debian unstable then!
<Dannilion> I bet
<vamp898> from where can i get the Standart Kubuntu Design?
<runlevelten> sam123: why not? Debian Unstable is teh rox0r.
<Dannilion> Some of us like fixing broken stuff
<sam123> Debian is meant to be a stable system for people who want a stable os
<runlevelten> sam123: That's a common misconception.
<Dannilion> except when we've downloaded a stable version of the OS because we don't want to be fixing broken stuff on two PCs :p
<runlevelten> The "Stable" and "Unstable" don't refer to the stability of the OS, they refer to how settled the packages on the platform are
<vamp898> when you install Kubuntu 7.04 fresh you have an preinstalled Style. i want them back, from where can i get him?
<sam123> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-default-settings and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings
<sam123> that should reinstall the kubuntu default settings
<sam123> unless its a useless meta package
<runlevelten> vamp898: you want to reset your look and feel?
* runlevelten talks to people have left.
<Dannilion> understandable. He left rather quickly.
<sam-brb> lol
* Dannilion wonders how to leave slowly
<sam123> /leave slowly
<runlevelten> ah
<runlevelten> vamp898: you want to reset your look and feel?
<sam123> i was expecting my command to actually do something
<vamp898> what do you mean?
<sam123> i thought /leave makes me leave
<sam123> but it does not
<Dannilion> nope
<sam123> /leave
<sam123> damnit
<Dannilion> I think /quit does though
<vamp898> i installed an stupid design and wanted the old kubuntu design back
<sam123> vamp898 type kwin--replace to bring back your kwin window manager
<sam123> kwin --replace*
<runlevelten> if you wanted to, you could just put back everything manually.
<sam123> starting with your window manager
<runlevelten> or, you can move your .kde folder which will return it to default
<sam123> ive just terminated kwin and noq im not using a window manager!
<runlevelten> then copy your app stuff (kmail, etc.) back into it.
<vamp898> does anyone of you uses the standart Kubuntu theme right now?
* Dannilion is extremely tempted to uninstall OOo
<Dannilion> It's always the largest update to download
* runlevelten dislikes default KDE setups
<runlevelten> OOo = blessing/curse
<Dannilion> yeah
<Dannilion> I do use OOo on Windoze though
<vamp898> is nobody here using the standart theme of Kubuntu?
<vamp898> http://pastebin.ca/618280
<Dannilion> I am until for now
<Dannilion> soon it will be purple again, with Tux instead of the blue L
<Dannilion> *K
<sam123> is there anyway to do a base installation (without gui and all the other apps)
* Dannilion realises that one of those sentences made no sense
<vamp898> yes there is one way
<vamp898> debian
<vamp898> net install
<sam123> vamp898 so there isnt a way to do it for ubuntu?
<vamp898> ubuntu = preconfigured debian
<sam123> i guess im going to have to leave ubuntu behind :(
<sam123> but i dont want to
<sam123> but i dont want installed most of the stuff that gets installed. such as amarok and openoffice
<vamp898> whats wrong with the gui?
<sam123> vamp898 nothing i suppose but i allways prefer to build from scratch
<sam123> so i only have what i need
<vamp898> remove the packages that you dont want
<Sanne> sam123: you should find this helpful: http://jucato.org/kde/kde-core.html
<sam123> alternate cd should do the job then?
<Sanne> sam123: I guess so, it has more options
<vamp898> with the design manager of KDE you can export your aktual design. When somebody uses the standart Kubuntu Design and export the theme, i would be thankfully^^
<sam123> Sanne this is perfect thanks!
<Sanne> sam123: you're welcome :)
<sam123> instructions to installing kubuntu the right way
<vamp898> in which file is saved which theme im using atm?
<Sanne> sam123: this is also nice: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<ubuntu__> 
<vamp898> it should be somwhere in ~/.kde
<ubuntu__>       ,)
<ubuntu__>    
<vamp898> english please
<ubuntu__>   
<vamp898> !ger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vamp898> !deutsch
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sanne> !ru
<mac_> heya i have a probelm, i have an ibook g4 with an ATI video... some one have the driver ??
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<vamp898> yes
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> gg
<vamp898> Adept have the driver
<Sanne> vamp898: what makes you think it's german? heh
<mac_> can u send me a link ?
<runlevelten> alt F2 and type restricted-manager
<ubuntu__> i am dummer
<runlevelten> that will let you install the closed source ati drivers
<vamp898> no im german and want the german kubuntu rooom^^
<mac_> thanke i will see
<Sanne> vamp898: ah! I thought you told ubuntu__ where to go hehe
<vamp898> ^^
<kubuntu> Hallo
<mac_> heya... says your haRDWARE dont need privative controlers
<mac_> its looking for nvidia drivers i think ...
<keitare> i am having trobule getting my wifi card to work
<vamp898> do you have the windows driver of you card?
<kubuntu> who can i enter a german channel?
<vamp898> !deutsch
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mac_> heya... says your haRDWARE dont need privative controlers
<vamp898> da kannst du in den deutschen channel ;)
<keitare> i followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWPC54GS-UK
<keitare> and now the wireless networks show up
<kubuntu> thank you
<vamp898> do you have the windows driver of your wifi card?
<keitare> it just never goes past determining the ip
<keitare> no
<runlevelten> privative controlers?
<Dannilion> do you have DHCP available?
<Dannilion> I don't, and it means that I need to manually set the IP address of my wireless connection
<keitare> yes
<mac_> how i install an .run
<runlevelten> DHCP is pointless frivolity for a small network, heh
<keitare> i didn't have to set an ip in xp
* Dannilion sorta agrees with runlevelten
<runlevelten> mac_: don't use the .run
<Dannilion> It can make things easier though
<mac_> what i need to use_
<mac_> ??
<raylu> to do what?
<runlevelten> Do you have a ppc machine mac_?
<mac_> yes
<mac_> yes i have a ppc
<[KaMuii] > i need the ati drivers for a MAC PPC ibook G4
<[KaMuii] > someone can helpme_??
<runlevelten> the proprietary ati drivers for linux are not built for PPC as far as I'm aware
<[KaMuii] > i need to configure the XORG.CONF then
<[KaMuii] > someone have one working ??
<runlevelten> Someone correct me if I'm wrong on this one, but as far as I'm aware the closest drivers are Linux x86, Linux x86_64 or OS X
<runlevelten> obviously a ppc isn't an x86 or an x86_64 :)
<[KaMuii] > YeS thats right i know that... .but some ppc...runs 3d acceleration
<[KaMuii] > i have ubuntu... now i want BERYL xD
<runlevelten> with the open source drivers I believe
<[KaMuii] > helpme ... how i install the open source drivers??
<runlevelten> I use the open source radeon drivers for beryl, ymmv
<[KaMuii] > have a res ??
<[KaMuii] > where i found it?
<BluesKaj> never heard of the fglrx drivers on a mac
<[KaMuii] > come on!! help me xD i need this one
<runlevelten> Are you not getting to a graphical desktop then [KaMuii] ?
<runlevelten> [KaMuii] : Remember some of us are also working ;)
<[KaMuii] > yep/ i have graph... but no accelerated
<runlevelten> I may be a little slow, sorry
<[KaMuii] > kk
<runlevelten> have you tried to switch on desktop effects anyway?
<[KaMuii] > yep... i have no desktop ef..
<[KaMuii] > i can use linux very well ... i need 3D
<[KaMuii] > im a graphic designer... xD
<[KaMuii] > jaja
<keitare> even doing manual configure i can't get it to connect
<[KaMuii] > i need the drivers... and i need a way to use FLASH PLAYER ON LINUx too
<keitare> it gets to the stage of trying find the ip
<stdin> [KaMuii] : flash is in the repos, it's called flashplugin-nonfree
<runlevelten> [KaMuii] : you should be using the open source radeon drivers as far as I'm aware, I don't think there is any driver you should be downloading
<runlevelten> So as you say, it may be a matter of playing with xorg if 3d acceleration really is crapping out
<[KaMuii] > yes...
<[KaMuii] > i need to play whit... but .. HOW ??
<keitare> can anyone help me my wifi card
<runlevelten> can you pastebin it?
<runlevelten> your xorg.conf?
<[KaMuii] > pastebin ?
<runlevelten> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<[KaMuii] > paste.ubuntu-nl.org rehus la conexin.
<[KaMuii] > not working
<runlevelten> wfm, I'd try it again
<runlevelten> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<keitare> i need help installing ndiswrapper
<runlevelten> is it working now?
<[KaMuii] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29863/
<[KaMuii] > yes
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I will proberly install Kubuntu now, how is it with nvidia driver?
<x_link> Is the latest driver in the repo or what?
<x_link> Or is there a "Kubuntu way" to install the latest nvidia driver?
<stdin> x_link: the best one will be in the repos
<raylu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x_link> Okej.
<x_link> I have 7.04 on CD, is it good?
<x_link> Or should I get another version maybe?
<x_link> And just one more thing, 7.04 that I have is a  Live CD. I ran the Live CD and when it was done I pressed the Install icon, but when I rebooted it wasn't installed.
<raylu> ...
<x_link> Is there no version where you install right away?
<raylu> no, there isn't
<x_link> hmm ok
<raylu> and when you press the insatll icon...
<raylu> there is a huge install process...
<raylu> you can't miss it
<raylu> so...you probably screwed something up...like not installing
<x_link> I know.. but it wasn't installed when I rebooted.
<x_link> ok
<x_link> I will give it another shot then =)
<raylu> how long was it between clicking install and restarting?
<x_link> I pressed Install --> did the things it wanted/asked for --> when it said it was done I rebooted but Debian booted instead.
<x_link> So I proberly did something wrong.
<raylu> what partition did you install to?
<stdin> x_link: maybe a silly question, but you did take the install cd out when you rebooted?
<x_link> stdin: of course.
<x_link> =)
<ARM9> Nah, this was lame... Still have the same problems with KDevelop
<x_link> raylu: I honestly don't remember, it was a while ago.
<[KaMuii] > how i can modify the xorg.conf (sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf?????)
<x_link> But I will try again, be back when everything is done and set right.
<x_link> Bye
<ARM9> I'm restoring standard ubuntu (sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop)
<stdin> [KaMuii] : kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raylu> kamuii is a ddr song o.0
<runlevelten> [KaMuii] : looking through there, I'm frankly stumped.
<raylu> whats the difference between apt remove and apt purge?
<runlevelten> It should be working
<ARM9> bbl when I got kubunut-desktop removed
<stdin> raylu: purge removes configuration files in /etc
<[KaMuii] > kate not found
<stdin> then you don't have kubuntu
<[KaMuii] > OKJ ... I dont have composite ENABLED... line 296
<[KaMuii] > i HAVE UBUntu
<raylu> ...
<[KaMuii] > on ubuntu how i do it?
#kubuntu 2007-07-14
<raylu> gedit...but you should consider #ubuntu
<ARM9> I don't want kubutu
<ARM9> oh
<stdin> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ARM9> lol sorry
<runlevelten> change Option "Composite" "Disable" to Option "Composite" "Enable"
<persen__> in kubuntu, what is the equivalent of, System->Administration->Login Screen Setup (ubuntu)
<runlevelten> funny, I was just about to mention composite after looking at this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136015
<runlevelten> it was the only thing weird I could see about the working T2e setup there
<raylu> alt+f1 > system settings > advanced > login manager
<runlevelten> alt F2 kcontrol -> sys admin -> login manager
<persen__> tnx
<Gerrit> Xorg is using all the CPU. I restarted it but it still does. I've experienced it before and rebooting solved the problem, but is there a step 'less' than I can try?
<tapas> is any other process eating coniderable amount of cpu?
<tapas> like > 5%?
<vamp898> !deutsch
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ARM9> Hey I need help restoring my installation as it was before I installed kubuntu-desktop (autoremove doesn't seem to do it all).
<ARM9> Any online docs?
<jhutchins> ARM9: They'd probably know in ubuntu.
<ARM9> Ok.
<facugaich> ARM9: there are a bunch of topics about it in ubuntu's forums, let me search
<jhutchins> ARM9: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ARM9> Ah thanks.
<ARM9> jhutschins: That'll remove a lot of the standard things I had on ubuntu it seems. :S
<ARM9> (even tho it has install ubuntu-desktop at the end, but that thinks I have the latest update right?)
<keitare> can anyone help me with getting my wifi card to work
<keitare> can anyone help me with getting my wifi card to work
<Jemidon> hi, can anyone help me with getting my DVD ROM drive to read PC-DVD ROM cds
<runlevelten> Can anyone suggest a way to make mosquitos die in agony?
<runlevelten> *preferably in a non-interactive way
<vzduch> lol
<Jemidon> runlevelten: i've found that spraying them with Lysol is a fun way to watch them die
<Jemidon> :->
<Sanne> that's cruel and not funny
<Jemidon> i find it quite charitable toward the species known as mosquitos, i could kill them with bug spray, but lysol prolongs their death
<Jemidon> or if you want to get adventureous (sp) you could get a torch and spray the lysol at them...although i'd suggest being in open quarters
<Jemidon> :->
<Sanne> I really don't think this is the right place to discuss the torturing of animals.
<Jemidon> ok, i'll go join the PETA forums and discuss the torture of insects :-)
<ARM9> Shit, it didn't work... I pressed yes when it asked if I wanted to delete KDM daemon (which made it go into fault secure mode)
<ARM9> Send the link again so I wont do the same misstake..
<Jemidon> since we're no longer discussing the torture of animals...anyone know how to make my dvd rom read the contents of a PC-DVD?
<ARM9> eh nvm I got it
<runlevelten> wot's lysol?
* runlevelten gets off backside and googles it ;)
<ARM9> Now I'm fixing this...
<zipper> if i have some files in a dir, how do i easily find the file that is the newest?
<Jemidon> Lysol is a disinfectant
<runlevelten> Sanne: mosquitos are not animals, they are constantly killing millions of children with the diseases they spread, the world would be much better off if they were permanently eradicated :P
<Sanne> zipper: I just use konqueror, sort by modified date. I guess you could use 'find' on the command line too.
<runlevelten> Anyway: does anyone know of a kubuntu build of the K Menu with the finder in it?
<raylu> what finder?
<raylu> and you mean a kde build
<Sanne> runlevelten: mosquitos are life. If you take it, it's gone. I don't think they're spreading disease conciously. Even iif it may be necessary to kill them for another species (us) to live, it's still sick to make cruel jokes about it.
<runlevelten> Not sick. Some people have weird pro-animal agenda. That's not on-topic at all.
<zipper> Sanne, hmm okay, thx
<runlevelten> raylu: the find as you type text field
<raylu> like vista's start menu?
<runlevelten> No idea, I've never touched Vista.
<Sanne> runlevelten: as much on topic as making those jokes about killing mosquitos in the first place. But I had my say, I'll shut up now about it.
<runlevelten> Sanne: thank goodness
<Sanne> runlevelten: that was unnecessary
<raylu> show me something about this finder, please?
<runlevelten> raylu: not the big massive kmenu rewrite, the normal kmenu but with the find as you type text field in it
<raylu> right..but i've never seen a find as you type
<raylu> except for katapult
<runlevelten> an opensuse patch
<raylu> so could you link me to something (screenshot) of it?
<runlevelten> katapault is the alt-f2 dialog reskinned, but the kmenu finder... hang on I'll find a screenie :)
<raylu> lol...its a little more than that reskinned...
<runlevelten> Really? Cool, I must have another look at it, because I haven't found anything it does that the alt f2 dialog doesn't do yet
<runlevelten> must have missed stuff =)
<mo0osah> if i use live cd to make ubuntu partition smaller and windows partition bigger would it mess up my boot loader?
<raylu> no
<raylu> your boot loader references partition numbers
<raylu> not cylinder numbers
<runlevelten> Aha - found one: http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/3674/part22wl.jpg
<pchilds> I finally got my soundblaster live card to play all channels instead of just the two of my speaker setup. I am loving it. Woohoo. Now this is sound the way it should be.
<runlevelten> It is extremely cool - very useful for work, very quick and intuitive
<fred1599> bonjour
<runlevelten> hi fred1599
<fred1599> :)
<fred1599> hi
<fred1599> i am in difficult runlevelten
<runlevelten> That was the sweet spot for the K Menu. I can't deal with stupid slab rubbish, which I find gets in the way massively
<runlevelten> what's up fred1599?
<raylu> oh...kde4?
<raylu> (can't read that tiny text)
<fred1599> i don't know to install for my printer Epson stylus Photo R245
<runlevelten> Sorry, not many screenies around of it. Can you see the text field?
<fred1599> i am with kubuntu 7.04
<runlevelten> that does instant find like the amarok thing, it finds multiple menus, and it works for speculative searches - ie if you want all apps with "gl" in the name of the program, or the menu entry
<runlevelten> using the k menu without it afterwards is almost painful, heh
<fred1599> R245 is no compatible with linux
<fred1599> but...
<fred1599> perhaps a solution?
<runlevelten> I have a stylus rx425 which works with it
<runlevelten> stylus photo*
<fred1599> yes
<raylu> runlevelten, yes, but how do i get it? is it kde4-only?
<raylu> (and that is the vista one, btw :P)
<runlevelten> It's a Novell patch I believe
<runlevelten> not sure if it got merged
<fred1599> ??? patch novell
<pchilds> I want to know what is the best route for data encryption or password protecting folders in ubuntu?
<runlevelten> fred1599: you need to find the appropriate drivers - my epson stylus photo is running on SuSE happily but I had to copy across the cups drivers for ubuntu as they weren't included
<persen__> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<vzduch> openSUSE has a package 'manufacturer-ppds' (I think it's called that).. perhaps you could alien it
<persen__> Why is the title "Gaming VPN Using PPTPD" ?? Has it something with playing games?
<persen__> nvm
<persen__> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<persen__> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<runlevelten> Is anyone aware of how we enable the nice swish text completion in the run dialog on kubuntu?
<runlevelten> at the moment I just get this win98-like dropdown thing.
<runlevelten> Oh, and the kinfocenter parts don't all work either. :\
<raylu> o.0
<runlevelten> Man, there's a lot of work to be done to get this KDE up to scratch with other distros.
<raylu> that'd be nice
<raylu> you mean with other managers?
<runlevelten> Oh well, I guess I'd better get a build environment set up and chalk in some time to do it myself ^^
<runlevelten> All the work is done, as other distros have it, so instead of moaning about it, I should fix it, heh
<runlevelten> trouble is, the voice from the dark side says "don't do all that, just install another distro and get on with work", heh
<raylu> o.0?
<raylu> we're using an outdated kde?
* WhtWolfTeraDyne gets to work compiling personalized versions of the latest kde apps
<runlevelten> raylu: Nah, just missing some of the better patches
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> raylu: 3.5.7 is latest in the 3.x line. Latest Kubuntu KDE, outside of adding the special repo, is 3.5.6.
<raylu> is .7 a bugfix update?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> raylu: no idea.
<Jemidon> Hi, can anyone help me get The Sims 2 installed under Wine?
<runlevelten> still, this is very snappy compared to KDE on openSuSE
<runlevelten> noticeably so
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Jemidon: might be best to ask in #winehq
<Jemidon> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Thanks, i'm new to IRC
<runlevelten> Jemidon: You have very little chance of success
<runlevelten> if not *no* chance of success at this point
<bad3r> hi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> bad3r: hi
<runlevelten> hello bad3r
<bad3r> im  good :|
<bad3r> and you runlevelten
<runlevelten> well.
<bad3r>       ^_^
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> bad3r: english only, please.
<vzduch> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bad3r> WhtWolfTeraDyne   --  im  ksa
<koosoli> hola
<carutsu> !es > koosoli
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> O_O; lagged out...
<gan|y|med> hi
<drowningAndGrade> pour sugar in tractors
<drowningAndGrade> just dump sugar in tractors
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ? Did #kubuntu-offtopic change it's name? It's just about as dead here as it usually is there...
<gan|y|med> is there any good site about kubuntu-beryl integration?
<drowningAndGrade> just dump sugar in tractors if you have to work there
<drowningAndGrade> just fil up the godamn tank witgh sugar
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> gan|y|med: You might ask in #ubuntu-effects . They know more about beryl than most here.
<drowningAndGrade> have that BEET
<drowningAndGrade> im from the north
<drowningAndGrade> and japan
<drowningAndGrade> world war two
<drowningAndGrade> nazis
<drowningAndGrade> and qhite idiots
<gan|y|med> thx
<drowningAndGrade> how do i continue programming direct x 3d levels in linux?
<drowningAndGrade> or else imna go infect john deer with sugar
<drowningAndGrade> im from the north
<drowningAndGrade> god damn i am if your gonna tell me about my mother fuckin land wn\and havin sdome pride about who i am
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<drowningAndGrade> god mother fiucker god fuckin f\dam i learn im a man and i freed slavery from this mother fuckin land with a war and alkl
<drowningAndGrade> teach me how to complete more levels in linus in 3d or oiill infect tractors with fuckin sugar
<drowningAndGrade> you hear me bitch?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> drowningAndGrade: I'll call the ops if you don't stop
<dsmith> ? wtf
<zipper> lol
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> dsmith: don't ask me. He was going off the handle since I got back and shortly before you got here
<zipper> drowningAndGrade, dude really, whats wrong with you?
<dsmith> do a whois on him
<not-Timmay> how can i stream music off the web?
<dsmith> !streamtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streamtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> mplayer
<dsmith> streamtuner works wonders
<dsmith> no config
<dsmith> just pick a stream
<dsmith> and let it rip
<dsmith> well record I meant
<runlevelten> mplayer -dumpstream <MRL>
<runlevelten> ;)
<dsmith> click click.. done
<dsmith> :P
<runlevelten> clicking stuff takes a long time =)
<dsmith> in linux I bet there is like 5 diffeent ways to do the very same thing
<runlevelten> each to their own, I say! :D
<dsmith> exactly!
<dsmith> *smack* off of my streamtuner....
<runlevelten> example - my missus doesn't want to use mplayer in a shell, she uses nice GUI apps
<dsmith> I love GUIs
<runlevelten> on the other hand, the time it takes me to type mpl(tab) -dumpstream shift-insert is about 1/10th of what it takes to start the GUI app
<dsmith> lol
<runlevelten> so I'm happy too (and about halfway through downloading it when streamtuner would appear)
<dsmith> at work I have installed a kubuntu iso running it acrosds the network
<dsmith> using virtual box
<K-Ryan2> What's the package for flash?
<dsmith> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dsmith> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<not-Timmay> ok it's not working...can someone help me with it real quick?
<runlevelten> right, Ten out. night all.
<tepossino> hello there
<tepossino> i have an easy question just installed ubuntu :-)
<tepossino> what is the default root pw? :-)
<not-Timmay> sudo passwd root
<tepossino> tnx
<not-Timmay> np
<tepossino> second and last question
<dsmith> root pw: BillGates shhhhh....
<Minataku> DO NOT USE ROOT FOR EVERYDAY TASKS
<Sanne> !root | tepossino
<ubotu> tepossino: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Doug1> Hi all, I was wondering how I create a thunderbird shortcut on my desktop or taskbar.  I can run it through konsole but if i hit ctrl+c or exit the konsole, thunderbird dies
<tepossino> how do i secure this thing.... as fara as i know there could be an herd of elephnats inside my pc now... ;-)
<not-Timmay> no need
<not-Timmay> it's secured...
<not-Timmay> i'm helping with that :)
<dsmith> Doug1: go to the application, right click to place on desktop
<not-Timmay> just start typing stuf like your SSN and stuff
<Doug1> thank you
<shadowhywind> ok i sware, the more i try to edit my fstab, the farther away i get from my actraul goal.. What is a normal fstab line for a vfat with rw?
<dsmith> tepossino: thar, be a herrd of pengiuns.
<not-Timmay> lol
<dsmith> Doug1: your welcome
<not-Timmay> shadowhywind: quit while you're ahead ;)
<tepossino> hmmm  sounds like i have a silver bullet of a business desktop PC now ;-)
<tepossino> great
<shadowhywind> *snickers*
<dsmith> tepossino: I have 5 machines at the office installed w/ kubuntu
<shadowhywind> so any tips to help?
<Doug1> dsmith: it doesn't run now
<not-Timmay> ont really, sorry
<tepossino> uh i have 3000 servers at my "office" :-)
<dsmith> Doug1: does the application run when you click on the application link
<tepossino> anyway i'll work on this kubuntu I promeise
<tepossino> thanks for your help
<not-Timmay> hey can anyone help me so I can stream audio off a website?
<dsmith> tepossino: I have 3000 servers as well and one mean blad server named "Billy"
<dsmith> *blade
<tepossino> lol dsmith
<Doug1> dsmith: when i launch the script from the thunderbird folder it boots like a new account setup
<dsmith> Doug1: did you setup Tbird already?
<not-Timmay> does anyone stream audio off a website here?
<Doug1> yes i launched it through konsole and set up my servers.  everything is reset now though
<dsmith> hmmmm
<dsmith> where is the folder?
<Doug1> /home/doug/thunderbird
<dsmith> how many acounst do you have in that folder
<dsmith> *accounts
<Doug1> in home i only have one it's doug
<dsmith> does it say default?
<Doug1> where would it say default?
<dsmith> here is my directory lsiting, appreg  Archive.tar.gz  profiles.ini  profiles.ini~  tse8rk58.default
<dsmith> tbird should not be giving alot of troubles
<dsmith> it can be minorly quirky at times
<Doug1> yeah sorry.  i'm coming from xp and vista so one quick question is the thunderbird shell script file the one i want to copy to my desktop?
<dsmith> no
<tepossino> hmmm.... do i need root privileges to modify xorg.conf? I only get 800x600 .... reminds me of 1987....
<dsmith> what ver. ubuntu?
<Doug1> kubuntu feisty fawn
<dsmith> tepossino: of course
<tepossino> ok thx
<dsmith> Doug1: how did you install tbird?
<tzanger> ok, I just want to say that the network monitor that is able to tell when I've unplugged and gone wireless or vice-versa after a suspend/resume cycle... that rocks
<tzanger> ROCKS
<not-Timmay> is kaffeine able to stream audio?
<dsmith> not-Timmay: try streamtuner
<not-Timmay> k
<not-Timmay> how do i make it stream a website audio?
<dsmith> Which website
<not-Timmay> http://www.98kupd.com/
<Doug1> dsmith: I tried untarring it in one location, didn't work, tried it in my home/doug and it worked. i used konsole to download whatever packages were needed and then i wrote cd /home/doug/thunderbird then ./thunderbird and the application popped up, but konsole didn't bring a new prompt i had to use ctrl+c, but that would quit thunderbird
<not-Timmay> or http://www.knixcountry.com/main.html
<dsmith> not-Timmay: sorry, I thought that streamtuner did give an option to type in a URL
<dsmith> I just looked and could not find an option
<dsmith> Doug1: gimmie a few mins
<Doug1> dsmith: ok do you want the error code that konsole gives?
<dsmith> no
<Doug1> ok
<dsmith> did you download from thw website or via apt-get?
<not-Timmay> who?
<Doug1> website and then i looked on forums (very difficult btw) and it told me to keep doing these apt-get
<Doug1> things for different packages
<Doug1> i untarred the tar.gz from mozilla
<dsmith> ok...
<dsmith> in linux most of what you need especially in the version that your using Fiesty; you can download from Add/Remove programs
<dsmith> your using kubuntu?
<Doug1> yes
<tepossino> now.... a question dawns... why didnt it recognize that i can have 1024x768? so that i can spend my week-end modifying xorg.conf perhaps?
<dsmith> ok clean of the thunderbird folder under your home directory
<Doug1> alright
<dsmith> tepossino: I dont know
<dsmith> i am at 1440x900
<dsmith> 1600x1200 on the 20" at the office
<tepossino> i am flabbergasted
<dsmith> *sarcasm*
<dsmith> lol
<Doug1> k that's done i had to login as root though to remove it
<tepossino> ok i'll shut up and go work on the xorg lol
<dsmith> Doug1: ok, not goto, Add/Remove programs
<dsmith> and run a search on thunderbird
<Doug1> alright
<Doug1> won't work
<Doug1> needs to login as root
<dsmith> yes
<Doug1> but my root password that i use in konsole doesn't work
<dsmith> stick your password in
<dsmith> hmmmmm
<dsmith> try the password you login in with
<Doug1> didn't work
<dsmith> thats odd
<dsmith> open konsole
<dsmith> and type passwd
<dsmith> input your current one
<Sanne> Doug1: if I may jump in a sec, open konsole and type: 'sudo k', after that try add/remove again.
<Sanne> Doug1: soory: sudo -k
<dsmith> Sanne: I was just about to ask you about that :)
<Sanne> dsmith: you were? heh :)
<Doug1> ok i actually gotta go somewhere.  thanks for all you're help.  i'll try again later, but none of it worked.  maybe i just need a fresh install
<dsmith> i didn't look right
<dsmith> Doug1: just do a reinstall of tbird
<Sanne> dsmith: yup, hectic little fingers of mine tz tz :)
<Doug1> ok will do, thanks
<Doug1> /leave
<dsmith> np
<dsmith> kopete has irc?
<Sanne> dsmith: I jumped in because sometimes kdesu won't work when the sudo timestamp is still valid. sudo -k resets this timestamp, and kdesu should work again. Sorry for the interruption.
<dsmith> Sanne: np, I was helping the guy as he was new, like I was 8 months ago. This room was extremely helpful to me
<dsmith> so enjoy returning the favor
<dsmith> hmm kopete does have irc.....
<Sanne> dsmith: isn't kopete using konversation as chat client?
<dsmith> i dont know
* dsmith goes to find out
* Sanne too
<dsmith> hmmmm go jabber protocol working
<Sanne> no, doesn't seem like it uses konversation. I guess I was confusing it with another application.
<facugaich> By the way, how do I configure kopete  to login automatically?
<Biteyn-1> Can GRUB be set to boot a certain OS automaticly so on next boot it'll load ubuntu or windows automaticly?
<dsmith> facugaich: I am not entirely sure on how to do that
<facugaich> Biteyn-1: yes, check in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file the "default" option
* dsmith prefers not to have autoloading programs
<Sanne> Biteyn-1: I only know how to do that via editing /boot/grub/menu.lst. It's a bit work, but you could do it.
<Sanne> facugaich: :)
<facugaich> dsmith: I don't want it to autostart, I want it to login automatically whenever I start it
<Biteyn-1> and so next time it'll auto load ubuntu or windows?
<Biteyn-1> and if i want to go back into ubuntu i just press f8 or something?
<Sanne> Biteyn-1: there's an option to hide the boot menu, and to get it back, it says press ESC
<Biteyn-1> sanne: so on boot up i just go to option before going into ubuntu?
<Sanne> Biteyn-1: I understand that you would have to press ESC somewhere in the boot sequence (pretty early, I guess), then you'll get the boot menu where you can choose Ubuntu. The default you set would be still valid if you don't choose.
<facugaich> Biteyn-1: Sanne is right
<Sanne> :)
<Biteyn-1> alright :D
<chrisiajar> oh hi. anyone know how to make gstreamer work on kubuntu?
<ShockValue> hi all.. this is my first go at (k)ubuntu.. im following the wiki on how to set up the fglrx ati driver.. but i think its written for gnome (?).  anyway, i have the driver installed, but i dont know how to activate it in KDE
<raylu> er...
<raylu> what step did you get to?
<raylu> and you're looking at
<raylu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> right?
<ShockValue> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<yurimxpxman> konqueror won't let me set FLV files to always open with *anything*.. do any of you know what's up with that?
<ShockValue> yes, thats the one im following.. but this part doesnt seem to make sense "in 7.04 "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver". "
<raylu> yurimxpxman, are you trying to set it for system-wide?
<yurimxpxman> raylu: I'm just trying to do it for my own account, if that's what you mean
<raylu> ShockValue, i think you should try the edgy instructions; you're on feisty, right?
<ShockValue> so how do I 'turn on' fglrx in KDE?
<ShockValue> correct
<yurimxpxman> raylu: the option to always open that type of file with a program is disabled
<yurimxpxman> ShockValue: use the open radeon drivers
<raylu> yurimxpxman, i haven't tried this with konqueror, but i suppose "kdesu konqueror" would let you set it...for system-wide
<ShockValue> yurimxpxman: thanks for the sugggestion.  im trying to figure out how to use the fglrx drivers
<yurimxpxman> ShockValue: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ShockValue> ill jsut folow the edgy instructions
<yurimxpxman> ShockValue: find the driver section and change it to "fglrx", then save and restart X with CTRL+alt+backspace
<ShockValue> kk, ill get that going.. now i just need to figure out how to get Amarok to play flac files, and I'll be in business >:)
<yurimxpxman> ShockValue: as for the flac, just search synaptic for xine and check all the packages you want
<ShockValue> cool thanks
<ShockValue> lol, i love audiocd:/ kio .. its so slick :)
<clouder> Is there a shortcut in konversation to cycle through open channels/servers?
<K-Ryan> What's the plugin for flash in firefox?
<raylu> it doesn't install automatically for you?
<clouder> K-Ryan: I think all I did was install flash-plugin-nonfree and it worked
<K-Ryan> clouder: flashplugin-nonfree isn't doing it for me =/
<_Iamda> what are some other suggestions, other than yahoo or gmail?
<guest_> kakakaka
<guest_> ada k?
<_Iamda> ok
<ccoffey> does anyone have any expierence with fakeraid on the ICH7R ?
<zolar> it there a easy way to turn gdm and kdm on and off?
<Minataku> Yes
<zolar> Minataku: how do you do it?
<Minataku> I don't know, my distro uses a different init
<Minataku> Let's see if the bot knows
<Minataku> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Minataku> Ah, use that bum thing, and swap kdm and/or gdm in and out
<zolar> thanks
<Minataku> np
<francis> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ardchoille> zolar: sudo /etc/init.d/*dm stop  (or "start", "restart") Is that what you wanted?
<zolar> yes, but how do it.
<ardchoille> zolar: sudo /etc/init.d/*dm stop
<ardchoille> * = gdm or kdm
<ardchoille> zolar: That stops the display manager, it doesn't prevent it from starting on reboot
<zolar> what does?
<ccoffey> dmraid can't seem to find my fakeraid, when booting the kernel, but from a live disc it does find it. I'm stuck at being unable to mount the root filesystem
<Nyle> kubuntu sucks
<clouder> glad we got that cleared up
<ccoffey> :)
<Nyle> well damn
<Nyle> no one cares :/
<Nyle> ok ok it doesn't suck
<DaSkreech> Of kourse it does
<DaSkreech> It has a k in it
<Nyle> you mean to say kde sucks?
<Nyle> why do you think so?
<DaSkreech> zolar: the command that he just gave you
<DaSkreech> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ccoffey> DaSkreech: If that's directed at me, i've read those pages a few hundred times i'd say
<Nyle> DaSkreech: why do you think it sucks?
<DaSkreech> OKie :)
<DaSkreech> That's all I got :)
<Nyle> DaSkreech: I can give you my reasons for disliking gnome, but kde doesn't suck. If you don't like it, then you suck, how about that.
<ardchoille> Can we take the "sucks" chatter to another channel please?
<DaSkreech> Yes please
<DaSkreech> like #kde :)
<DaSkreech> raccoon: hi Did you know that you are a linux program?
<DaSkreech> Blast
<ccoffey> yeah, it should work, but it's not, something up with dmraid not being loaded intially, before the root file system tries to be loaded. i tried adding a delay to initramfs as per : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/83231 , but there was no joy with that
<DaSkreech> I just found that out a few hours ago
<DaSkreech> Why can't geeks come up with good names?
<Nyle> is something the matter with you? first you attack kde then when I ask you for reasons why you dislike it, you tell me to take it elsewhere.
<Nyle> you have some screwed up thinking DaSkreech
<Nyle> but whatever, you seem like you get off on having the last word. have at it
<DaSkreech> I think that you attacked it but in any case do you have a support related question?
<Nyle> I have many
<DaSkreech> Fire away
<Nyle> I don't feel like it anymore.
<DaSkreech> That's perfectly alright as well
<ccoffey> my mobo has two sata controllers, both with fake raid, i might give the jmicron a go over the ich7r one, might have more joy with it :( question is, can i easily convert from one to the other, or would i need to rebuild the array
<Nyle> jmicron
<Nyle> hmm
<Nyle> its a pos
<ccoffey> yup, but i'm inisitant on getting this fakeraid to work, dual boot-ing. can't beat the load times :)
<Nyle> this raid on my mobo using the same chipset literally took the piss of me
<Nyle> almost went bald pulling my hair out
<existz> fug
<existz> Nyle I feel you
<existz> haha
<existz> been dealing with this shit myself
<Nyle> I have a GA 965P S3 mobo
<Existz> brb
<Existz> Anyone have a geforce 8500 here?
<Existz> or a Geforce 8 series card?
<Nyle> same as a DS3 without solid state capacitors, and has the same crappy rain controller
<Nyle> raid*
<ccoffey> asus p5wdh deluxe here
<Nyle> I have an X1900XTX I bouht last year
<Existz> I can't get the 8500 to work
<Nyle> ccoffey: what cpu?
<Existz> it keeps giving me the no screens found error
<Existz> I read more into it and it seems the kernel module doesn't match up
<ccoffey> e6600
<Nyle> ccoffey: at what speed?
<lightning18> who lives here in philippines
<Nyle> lightning18: I think phillipino people live in the phillipines
<Existz> Nyle
<Nyle> just a guess
<Existz> what distro you using rihgt now?
<Existz> right
<lightning18> o yeah?
<lightning18> youre very right
<Nyle> Existz: umm.. kubuntu?
<lightning18> why do you live there?
<Existz> same
<Existz> haha
<DaSkreech> lightning18: Why?
<Nyle> Existz: we are in #kubuntu
<Existz> didn't notice the channel name
<ccoffey> Nyle: stock so far, and i have it since launch, i like my quietness :), i had it at 400fsb for awhile, but i don't do enough to OC really,
<Existz> haha
<Nyle> Existz: you exist alright, but do you think?
<Nyle> ;)
<Existz> i'm so tired of dealing with this crap
<Nyle> get it?
<Existz> talked to several peeps
<Nyle> I think, therefore I am.
<DaSkreech> Nyle: No need to be snide :)
<Existz> and several peeps are just running in vesa
<Existz> forget that shit
<Nyle> DaSkreech: dude just leave me alone will ya
<Existz> i'm not happy with vesa, got an 8500 I want to work
<DaSkreech> Existz: I'm not sure the drivers that support that have hit the repos
<lightning18> i du wanna know, how long it takes for my requested CD to go into my dam house
<Nyle> a long time
<Nyle> don't complain about free stuff
<DaSkreech> Existz: They should be there for gutsy but till that calms down you may want to check restricted backports
<Existz> well it says the 8500 is supported by the newest drivers
<Existz> anyone want to look at my xorg log and see what's wrong?
<Nyle> pastebin it
<DaSkreech> Existz: Which are probably not in the Feisty repos. How did you install the drivers?
<Existz> http://pastebin.com/m67746297
<ccoffey> Existz: did you try envy
<Existz> envy?
<Existz> I just went to nvidia.com/linux
<ccoffey> Existz: it's a nice utility i like for doing all the gfx drivers for ya, i'll get you a link now
<Existz> looked for the newest drivers
<Existz> ah thanks
<ccoffey> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Nyle> I've never installed nvidia on ubuntu
<Nyle> only on debian
<Existz> yeah debian wasn't too hard
<Nyle> ubuntu has some really weird ways of doing this stuff
<Nyle> debian is easier to use than ubuntu ime
<Existz> here's the xorg.conf file
<Existz> http://pastebin.com/m39b64ea
<ccoffey> Nyle: that's nice
<Nyle> ccoffey: well because I am new to ubuntu
<Nyle> ccoffey: I am already used to debian so I know it
<Nyle> all in good time
<Existz> you know what I had a shitload of problems with
<Existz> pclinuxos
<ccoffey> I had huge issues woth solaris, they use more for man pages for crying outloud
<Existz> debian's like the worst starting out as a noob
<Nyle> whatever dude
<Nyle> debian is the bomb diggity
<Existz> fuck, if you don't know windows you sure as hell won't be able to use debian
<Existz> had to get everything from scratch
<Existz> had to dl apt-get cause it wasn't even installed
<Nyle> Existz: i'd rather build a system myself
<Nyle> Existz: I don't like to let people do it for me
<Nyle> those -do it for you- -just works- distros and software
<Nyle> I can do without it.  That is why I searched for the ubuntu netinstall
<Existz> well you still customize it in the end
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> Nyle: Heh
<Nyle> DaSkreech: what in the ... are you on about?
<Minataku> Nyle: You want Gentoo
<DaSkreech> Nyle: Not you
<Nyle> DaSkreech: get off my back man
<Existz> where's ccoy?
<Minataku> Or perhaps even LFS
<Existz> ccofrey
<Existz> ccoffey
<DaSkreech> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ccoffey> here
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> Nyle: It was Existz that was swearing
<Nyle> I don't mind it
<Existz> why you ratting us out Mina
<Nyle> you don't like swearin, you go right ahead and tell him :)
<Minataku> Oh, I see now
<Minataku> You two are trolls
<Existz> there isn't going to be many children on here
<ccoffey> some people are offended by bad language
<Nyle> Minataku: thats uncalled for
<DaSkreech> Existz: really? Which of the 300 people on are not Children?
<Existz> no one
<Existz> haha
<ardchoille> Existz: I have an 8 year old niece (kubuntu user) who frequents this channel
<Existz> that's you
<Nyle> *sigh*
<Existz> and you know she's been exposed to porn already
<Existz> and she goes to school
<DaSkreech> Anyway if you two want to keep up this conversation you can do it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Existz> 8 yr olds swear like their mother and fathers
<Existz> ccoffey got the link?
<ccoffey> i pasted it ages ago
<Nyle> my /etc/network/interfaces has eth0 set to auto, however up on reboot/boot my if is not brought up, and I have to manually bring it up or start /etc/init.d/networking
<Existz> where is it?
<Existz> never got pasted here
<Nyle> why is this happening?
<ccoffey> 7 minutes agp
<ccoffey> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Existz> ah
<Nyle> anyone knowledgable enough to help me?
<ccoffey> right, gonna back up my stuff, and try the JMicron JMB363 over the  Intel ICH7R fake raid
<Existz> hmm
<Nyle> DaSkreech: you want to take this one?
<Existz> does ubuntu run .deb files?
<ccoffey> dpkg -i <.deb>
<Existz> so what's better the tar.gz or the deb?
<DaSkreech> Nyle: netowrking doesn't start?
<Nyle> ardchoille: what?
<ccoffey> .tar.gz is just a zip file, but generally it'll be source code you need to compile
<DaSkreech> Did you check the logs to see if it failed?
<Existz> ccoffey, how do I run this?
<Existz> do I have to unpack the deb file?
<ardchoille> Existz: You can install a deb with: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<facugaich> How can I restart kwin?
<Nyle> facugaich: where are you right now?
<Nyle> just run alt+f2 in kde and run box type kwin
<Existz> fakeroot?
<Existz> wtf
<Nyle> or kill -HUP kwin or something
<Existz> damn
<Existz> need to do all these installs first
<Existz> damnit
<Nyle> DaSkreech: I'm online.  dmesg says nothing of the sort.  Seemingly all fine.  However, I have to manually bring my if up, even though it is set to auto in the interfaces file
<Existz> synaptic doesn't have envy
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Nyle> ardchoille: I replied to your message.  Kindly check it.
<Existz> ubotu
<Existz> you sure about that?
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nyle> facugaich: did you get kwin restarted?
<Existz> ccoffet
<Existz> coffey
<Existz> you there?
<facugaich> Nyle: The problem is solved now, I had to restart kde. I asked because I didn't want to close all the programs
<Existz> goddamnit
<ardchoille> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nyle> facugaich: dcop ksmserver ksmserver savecurrentsession
<Existz> bbl
<facugaich> Nyle: what does that do?
<Nyle> saves your session
<Nyle> with all the open apps and all that, change your session manager and make it startup saved sessions instead of last session
<Nyle> you can make a button for it on taskbar or panel or something
<Nyle> then whenver you start kde what you saved will load, with all the apps and how they were all that good stuff
<Nyle> you can restart X as many times as you like, all your apps will always load the way they were before you restarted
<facugaich> Nyle: but that will also reload the apps right?
<Nyle> obviously
<Nyle> you're killing all the x clients
<Nyle> by killing the server
<facugaich> Nyle: is there any way to avoid that?
<Nyle> nope
<Nyle> I am not aware of any screen for X
<Nyle> I actually would like to see a screen type software for X
<Nyle> it would be very handy
<Minataku> Try a different WM then
<Minataku> I use fluxbox
<Nyle> what?
<Minataku> It's like screen on steroids
<Nyle> what does that have anything to do with what we are discussing?
<Minataku> Considering you just asked about screen type software for X
<Nyle> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<ardchoille> http://xwinman.org
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nyle> Minataku: read up.
<Nyle> a screen for X would be nice.
<ccoffey> nx is alright
<ccoffey> it's what i used
<Nyle> yes, but if you kill X, clients die too.  Connection terminated.
<Nyle> nx can't get around it
<ccoffey> never tried tbh
<facugaich> Nyle: The problem I just had was that the title bar for the windows disappeared and the panel was unresponsive (I could right click on it but choosing an item didn't do anything)
<Nyle> kwin shouldn't affect kicker afaik
<facugaich> Nyle: but the title bars are managed by kwin right?
<Nyle> facugaich: kwin probably crashed
<ubuntu> HI Hobbsee
<Nyle> facugaich: yessir
<facugaich> Nyle: yeah, that's why I wanted to restart kwin only
<Nyle> facugaich: man kill
<Hobbsee> hey ubuntu
<Nyle> is all the serious support you only get if you pay for it?
<Nyle> can't I just get free support in ubuntu?
<facugaich> Nyle: it was already 'dead', but I wasn't able to start it again. I opened a konsole but it didn't respond, and I couldn't do it from the ttys
<Nyle> my eth0 isn't brought up on boot by networking even though the interfaces file has it set on auto
<Nyle> facugaich: ouch
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: yeah, but a support contract looks better to corporate types, and the support staff have nice little pieces of paper that says they're professionals at it :)
<Nyle> so what is this channel for
<facugaich> Nyle: isn't there any way to restart it from tty?
<Nyle> facugaich: yeh, I have to manually bring it up
<Nyle> it doesn't happen to me in other distros I have running on other boxes here
<Nyle> just kubuntu
<Nyle> didn't happen on 6 or 5
<Nyle> just 7/feisty
<Nyle> its a pain to manually bring it up
<facugaich> Nyle: how do I do that?
<facugaich> oh
<Nyle> facugaich: hah, confusing eh
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: for volunteers (like me, I have zero official links to the ubuntu people) to help out people with questions
<Nyle> facugaich: yes, just go to alt+ctrl+f2 login, and type kwin -display :0 &
<Nyle> facugaich: or whichever display your X is running on
<Nyle> echo $DISPLAY
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: sort of like going to your buddy down the street and saying 'hey, how do I do/fix $PROBLEM
<facugaich> I tried to look for that option... but it didn't appear in kwin --help
<Nyle> hitmanWilly: the problem I've noticed in ubuntu is that irc support is really bad.  not that people don't want to help, but that most people are noobs worried about thier own problems and don't have time or knowledge enough to help others
* facugaich insults the people who wrote the help
<Nyle> facugaich: its not a kwin option
<Nyle> its an X  client option
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: i guess you get what you pay for ;)
<facugaich> Nyle: oh, ok
<Nyle> you can specify any X app to run on any display using -display
* hitmanWilly helps where he can, but he is by no means an ubuntu guru
<Nyle> hitmanWilly: ever been to debian?
<Nyle> hitmanWilly: I try to help when I can also
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: nope...but several other rooms (#gentoo for one)
<Nyle> some people here might think I'm putting down ubuntu but thats their perception I guess
<Nyle> I'm just saying, its a good distro, but it would be nice to have support from knowledgeable people about it
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: ubuntu is a distro geared towards newbies, so it makes sense that most of the users are, well, inexperienced :P
<Nyle> and imo debian is still king
<Nyle> hitmanWilly: well yeh, I completely understand that
<Nyle> hitmanWilly: and I'm not downing on anything, I'm just wishing/wanting more
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: ubuntu is basically debian with training wheels
<Nyle> :)
<Nyle> not is isn't
<Nyle> if it used debian packages then sure.
<Nyle> it only uses the debian packaging scheme, not actual debian packages it self
<Nyle> so it has its own bugs and its own thigns, the way it works is different in many ways
<Nyle> I'm still learning, but slowly
<DaSkreech> Stupid power cut
<Nyle> DaSkreech: ups is the word
<DaSkreech> I have one
<Nyle> they are cheap these days too
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: well, i like source distros myself, i just use kubuntu on the lappy since i really don't care about performance on it
<DaSkreech> Surge apparently went went past it on the second power cut
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: and as far as binary distros, slack ftw :P
<Nyle> nah
<hitmanWilly> but that's just me
<Nyle> debian is king baby :)
<Nyle> oh yeh to each their own
<Nyle> there is no universal distro, cuz everyone is different
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: i started out on debian back in 99
<Nyle> I started in 94
<Nyle> well with debian in 96 actually
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: from there to red hat and slack until recently
<Nyle> same
<Nyle> last redhat i used was 6.2
<Nyle> man that was a long time ago
* hitmanWilly doesn't remember the last red hat version he used
<Nyle> I was like 14 years old
<Nyle> hehe
<Nyle> no 16
<Nyle> I can't remember
<hitmanWilly> way pre-split
<devkinetic> hey guys/gals, sorry for the n00b question, but im trying to extract a tar.bz2 file to my /usr/lib/win32 dir, and i don't know how to do it ark keeps saying permission denied
<Nyle> devkinetic: you don't have permission
<hitmanWilly> devkinetic: you need to have root perms to extract to that dir
<devkinetic> how do i give ark root permissions
<devkinetic> so it can do it
<Nyle> devkinetic: sudo tar jxvf blah.tar.bz2 -C /usr/lib/win32
<Nyle> I think its capital -C
<Nyle> check the manpage for tar /-c or /-C
<hitmanWilly> devkinetic: what Nyle said, just faster on the trigger than me :)
<DaSkreech> devkinetic: alt+F2 -> kdesu ark /path/to/targz
<Nyle> ahh yeh
<Nyle> I forgot
<Nyle> this is a noob distro
<allan_> guys, my amarok does not load
<allan_> when I run it, it does not come out
<DaSkreech> Nyle: when they ask noob questions :)
<allan_> but according to htop, it is running
<DaSkreech> allan_: run it from the command line and see if it throws any errors
<Nyle> allan_: is it in your system tray
<hitmanWilly> allan_: killall amarok, then try to run it again
<facugaich> guys, newb != noob
<allan_> not in the systray
<Nyle> facugaich: same thing diff spelling
<allan_> there is an error message..
<allan_> here is the end of it...
<allan_> Amarok: [Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<Nyle> newbie. new to <insert stuff here>
<allan_> it is a very long error message
<Minataku> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> Use that
<Minataku> Dr_Willis_: :D
<facugaich> Nyle: noob has a more negative meaning
<Nyle> yeh whatever man
<facugaich> :)
<Dr_Willis_> "MS Lemming Zombie" is a positive thing. :)
<Nyle> I don't care about any of that stuff
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: i would disagree, a newb says 'show me how to $SOMETHING', a n00b says 'tell me the fscking cmd'
<Nyle> people can take whater meaning they want
<DaSkreech> facugaich: In anycase we don't call people either here
<Nyle> er.. dang ctrl key
<DaSkreech> They are free to call themselves that
<Dr_Willis_> "Tell me exactly in 2 words or less how to install a web server that i can  do what youtube is doing!"
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Nyle> Dr_Willis_: hey man
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: Buy stock
<devkinetic> DaSkreech: ok i got it open with that command, but when i go to the extract screen in ark, i can't find my /usr/ folder, its only giving me my home folder and stuff
<Nyle> ahh boy
<Nyle> god bless the command line
<DaSkreech> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<hitmanWilly> amen brother
<Nyle> omg
<Nyle> hidden?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<facugaich> DaSkreech: I didn't call anyone newb or noob
<DaSkreech> bad idea
<Nyle> hahaha, like the ms windows stuff.  hide it from users so they can't mess up their system
<DaSkreech> facugaich: I know I wasn't saying you did
<hitmanWilly> they got rid of it in feisty, thank $DEITY
<facugaich> oh ok
<DaSkreech> facugaich: Just saying it's kinda pointless to argue since neither term is welcome here
<allan_> here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29881/
<allan_> that's my amarok's long error message
<Nyle> oh
<devkinetic> thanks DaSkreech, i knew they were there, haven't used linux i  like 5 years
<Nyle> hold on man
<Nyle> I didn't say anything about negative noob
<Dr_Willis_> i dont see the big deal over the hidden stuff.. you can always enter the /usr/whatever :)
<Nyle> I just said merely oh hey i forgot this is a noob distro my bad, do the gui way, forget cli
<Nyle> I didn't mean to say what ya'll are implying I said
<Nyle> dang
<hitmanWilly> allan_: ok, amarok is already running, just froze up
<DaSkreech> devkinetic: can you just type in /usr something?
<Nyle> amarok is great
<hitmanWilly> allan_: in konsole: killall amarokapp
<Nyle> I wish you could go back in playlist history until it was blank
<DaSkreech> Nyle: Which ever one helps no worries
<Nyle> DaSkreech: eh?
<DaSkreech> Nyle: he was in ark already so I gave him a ark command
<Nyle> DaSkreech: for some reason I'm never sure what you are talking to me about
<Nyle> ahh
<Nyle> ok cool
<DaSkreech>  if he just asked about tar.gz lord knows i'd introduce the cli
<DaSkreech> CLIFTW!
<DaSkreech> I should make a command called that
<DaSkreech> and give it a GUI interface :-D
<Nyle> hah
<hitmanWilly> lol
<DaSkreech> >_< It would so mess up everyone :)
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: just link it to xterm :)
<Nyle> dcop is awesome
<DaSkreech> And dead :)
<allan_> I killed amarok and ran it again, but the same thing happened
<hitmanWilly> allan_: ok, do you see the pid of amarok in htop?
<allan_> yup
<DaSkreech> I guess devkinetic got it sorted
<allan_> and on ksysguard
<hitmanWilly> kill -9 it
<Nyle> hey hitmanWilly check this out
<Nyle> excuse the spam for a sec please, pardon
<Nyle> mp3:  Theory in Practice - Colonizing The Sun - The Clockwork That Counts Aeons
<allan_> here's the new error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29882/
<Nyle> see now look
<Nyle> exec - -o echo "mp3:  `ssh stoned@desktop dcop --user stoned amarok player artist` - `ssh stoned@desktop dcop --user stoned amarok player album` - `ssh stoned@desktop dcop --user stoned  amarok player title`"
<Nyle> thats my mp3 alias
<Nyle> i run irssi on a remote server
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Nyle> while music plays on here.  if it weren't for dcop i dunno what i woulda done
<Nyle> dcop ftw!
<Nyle> passworless ssh and dcop man
<Nyle> you can make anything happen on a remote machine
<Nyle> well, not anything, and only with kde
<Nyle> hehe
<keegan> why is it kde themes usually install using a sh script instead of installing via a manager like gnome does?  Is there a good reason for this?
<hitmanWilly> allan_: ok, try logging out and back in
<allan_> I did that.. I am now even on GNOME
<DaSkreech> keegan: sounds more like a question for #kde
<allan_> i logged in and out of kubuntu the same thing happened
<hitmanWilly> allan_: maybe ask in #amarok, this sounds like more of an app issue
<keegan> DaSckreech: yeaah, but it seemed like no one was there, I am not attacking kde, I am curious
<allan_> ok.. maybe, I'll just delete the configuration files if nothing works
<hitmanWilly> allan_: that won't help here, im pretty sure
<premier_> how can I quickly free up some space on my file system?
<Nyle> delete the pr0n?
<Nyle> j/k
<allan_> okay. how do I go to #amarok? I'm new with this
<facugaich> I was thinking exactly the same
<premier_> Nyle: thanks for the help
<Nyle> type /join #amarok
<Nyle> premier_: anytime buddy
<allan_> ok
<Nyle> premier_: maybe delete temp
<Nyle> premier_: sudo apt-get clean
<premier_> Nyle: seriously, I tried apt-get clean, and nothing seem to happen
<Nyle> premier_: delete stuff from /tmp
<Nyle> premier_: how much space do you have?
<Nyle> and what have you installed.  Uninstall stuff you don't need
<premier_> 0 Bytes
<Nyle> sudo apt-get install deborphan && sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<premier_> and apparently tmp was empty too
<premier_> Nyle: what does that do?
<Nyle> omg
<allan_> there's nobody on #amarok :((
<Nyle> ahh boy
<Nyle> premier_: why don't you install deborphan and man deborphan
<Nyle> read :)
<Nyle> !info deborphan
<premier_> well, installing and then removing a package sounds like circular *ss kissing... besides, I don't think I have the space
<ubotu> deborphan: Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.23 (feisty), package size 69 kB, installed size 420 kB
<premier_> I think I'll just use gparted to fix it
<Dr_Willis_> installed size 420 kB
<Nyle> premier_: umm?
<Nyle> what?
<allan_> !synce-kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synce-kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis_> if you dont have that space... you need to be investing in some more HD..
<Nyle> premier_: what are you talking about circular kissing
<hitmanWilly> premier_: how long are you waiting for amarok to start up the first time you run it?
<Nyle> you're not installing a package and then removing it
<Nyle> what the shiz are you going on about?
<hitmanWilly> sorry, allan_ see above
<facugaich> Nyle: he's talking about <Nyle> sudo apt-get install deborphan && sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<Nyle> facugaich: yeh and?
<Dr_Willis_> apt-get install cowsay fortune
<Dr_Willis_> fortune | cowsay
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<premier_> I can't say the "a" word on #kubnutu... anyway... how much space should / have? I have a seprate /home partition
<Nyle> whats wrong with what I said?
<facugaich> that it looks as if deborphan is installed and then immediately removed
<Nyle> omg!
<facugaich> *it looks as if*
* Nyle sighs
<allan_> before, amarok ran smoothly, i didnt have to wait
<premier_> Nyle: sorry, I though 6Gb was enough
<Nyle> facugaich: premier_:  it installs deborphan.  then you run apt-get --purge remove on `deborphan` not deborphan
<Nyle> facugaich: premier_: that runs apt-get remove on the output of deborphan
<Nyle> not on deborphan it self
<Nyle> this way you can remove a list of orphaned packages instead of having to type them in manually from the output of running deborphan
<Nyle> that make any sense yet?
<devkinetic> hey guys thanks for you help again, i got my codecs all installed, but kaffeine still isn't playing my files
<facugaich> :) I knew there was something else, just didn't know what
<Nyle> :)
<Nyle> I recommend you learn the shell you plan on using :)
<devkinetic> anyone know why kaffeine won't play my video files right, i believe they are xvid
<Nyle> devkinetic: kaffeine also uses w32codecs
<Nyle> devkinetic: do you have w32coedecs installed?
<Nyle> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<facugaich> Nyle: I knew what the `s do, hadn't noticed them
<devkinetic> yes i followed the instructions on they site and extracted them to /usr/lib.win32
<Nyle> devkinetic: you don't have to extract anything
<devkinetic> sorry . = /
<Nyle> devkinetic: see what ubotu just said
<devkinetic> Nyle, they were zipped
<Nyle> devkinetic: remove what you just unpacked.  then install the package called w32codecs after you add the repository in sources
<Nyle> devkinetic: just read the link ubotu just pasted.
<Nyle> devkinetic: alternately you can wget the package from the repository and dpkg -i it
<SlimG> How do I save a mms:// videostream to file? possibly with CLI if possible
<Nyle> mplayer should do it with output to file, I dunno how, but it should be able to
<Nyle> ask in #mplayer or read the manpage
<Nyle> I recommend the latter
<SlimG> Nyle: Thank you
<Nyle> sure
<devkinetic> Nyle: ok im adding it to sources, which components do i want?
<Nyle> devkinetic: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<devkinetic> Nyle: thats easier
<Nyle> and I think it unpacks to /usr/lib/codec
<Nyle> I might be wrong
<devkinetic> do i have to add it to sources b4 i can run that?
<Nyle> yes
<Nyle> you have to add the mirror
<Nyle> deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/ feisty-seveas all
<devkinetic> im still on edgy
<Nyle> apt-get update && apt-get install w32codecs
<Nyle> well then i dunno
<devkinetic> i got it :] 
<Nyle> Im new to ubuntu
<DaSkreech> try edgy-seveas
<devkinetic> less so than me
<wers> my amarok is working now!
<wers> I just deleted the configuration files
<wers> this is allan_ by the way :D
<DaSkreech> :-)
<intelikey> how is "runlevel" normally set ?
<DaSkreech> iniittab
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> not selected   set ?
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  runlevel
<intelikey> unknown
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~] 
<intelikey> anyone ?
<rich1> where is the restricted drivers manager in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rich1> !restricted drivers
<rich1> and how do i call the bot?
<clouder> rich1: type sudo restricted-manager I think in konsole
<DaSkreech> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<premier_> how much space should I give root?  I have a seperate /home partition for documents, so I only need enough space for OS files... and it seems that 6GB isn't enough
<DaSkreech> premier_: I gave it 7 GB
<rich1> clouder: is it the same one as in ubuntu?  i'm going to reinstall on a new hard drive and want this to be as clean as possible.
<hitmanWilly> rich1: it isn't installed by default in kubuntu, you have to get it
<DaSkreech>  Unless you have a serious number of people using it each iwth multiple needs that shoudl be god
<rich1> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> good
<rich1> DaSkreech: thanks.
<intelikey> premier_ at least 3g
<rich1> hitmanWilly: thanks.  i just apt searched and got it.
<hitmanWilly> rich1: generally i prefer the cmd line method myself, but whatever works :)
<intelikey> so no one here knows how the runlevel veriable is normally set   assuming it's a variable...   ?
<premier_> DaSkreech: maybe I'll give it 8GB eh?  Because I have 0 Bytes of free space and I can't even bring up kde... I don't want to have to repartition *again*, eh?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: It used to be in /etc/inittab
<rich1> hitmanWilly: yeah. aptitude search rest...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Read the upstart docs to see how it's done now
<intelikey> DaSkreech no never was.
<Minataku> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rich1> !dude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> :3
<DaSkreech> premier_: You haev /home and / on the same partition ?
<intelikey> and i'm not using upstart  plus the link you posted had nothing on it.
<intelikey> nothing on how "runlevel" was set     just to clearify
<Minataku> !init | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<premier_> DaSkreech: no, the opposite... I gave / 6Gb and /home about 70Gb
<intelikey> Minataku do you have any idea how it's set ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i don't think its a variable, i think 'runlevel' is an app that checks which runlevel the machine is using
<intelikey> Minataku is it in /init.d/rc  ?
<DaSkreech> premier_: What they heck do you have installed?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yes exactly.  and how is the information it checks, set ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: not sure :(
<Minataku> intelikey: Read the links, I think
<Minataku> I know on Gentoo, there are scripts in /etc/init.d/
<Minataku> And... some command is used to muck with them
<Minataku> I haven't used it in a while
<Minataku> rc-update I think
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: rc-update
<Minataku> I was right :D
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: update-rc.d is its euivalent in buntu
<intelikey> Minataku in ubuntu it's update-rc.d  but that has nothing to do whith what i'm asking
<premier_> DaSkreech: well, I was preparing an install for a usb pen drive, and I forgot that I was putting it in /media (under root)... so that took up about 2GB
<DaSkreech> ah
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: well, where does it call the particular runlevel?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: are you using sys V init then?
<DaSkreech> premier_: so uninstall OO.o and wine and any useless kernels
<Minataku> intelikey: Sorry :P
<DaSkreech> that should give you near a half gig of breathing room
<intelikey> hitmanWilly no wrote my own.   just didn't allow for "runlevel"    so let me post one more time...
<Minataku> I successfully built a FreeBSD kernel today :D
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  runlevel
<intelikey> unknown
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~] 
<Minataku> intelikey: If you wrote your own init, then you should know
<intelikey> that's what i get  ^   should be     9
<qlr> hi
<Minataku> Though why you'd write your own under *buntu confounds me
<Minataku> Really, the only place I could see a custom init is LFS
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: this IS intelikey you're talking about here, tho :)
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> True XD
<intelikey> Minataku cause i have ubuntu form scratch  i guess...
<qlr> my question is, can i install kubuntu on a (nvidia) raid0 array?
<Minataku> qlr: Is it supported?
<Minataku> If yes, then yes
<Minataku> If no, then no
<hitmanWilly> qlr: if its hardware raid, then probably
<Minataku> Wait... isn't RAID0 useless-RAID?
<qlr> Minataku: i don't know, how do i find out?
<Minataku> If it offers no redundancy, it's not RAID
<Minataku> It's trash
<Minataku> It's also incredibly dangerous
<qlr> hitmanWilly: it's hardware raid, i managed to install xp there, but vista has no drivers yet....
<Minataku> Considering a failure of one HDD in a no-redundancy stripe means EVERYTHING is trashed
<premier_> how can I move an entire directory structure from the commandline?  I want to move /media/portcompy and all its contents to /home/level1/portcompy... btw, Its on another partition
<niclas> Godmorning
<Minataku> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<premier_> Minataku: whats the mean time to failure on typical hardware, do you know?
<Minataku> But there's your link
<hitmanWilly> premier_: the --recursive flag
<intelikey> premier_ mv /media/portcompy /dest/
<qlr> Minataku: it is fast as hell, 2x80 seagate 7200.10 disks, i don't store anything there only windows, program files and some games
<premier_> Minataku: for raid zero, that is?
<Minataku> premier_: It's better to do it per drive
<Minataku> And there's two values to consider
<DaSkreech> premier_: mv  /media/portcompy /home/level1/
<Minataku> IMR and MTBF
<Minataku> Infant Mortality Rate is the first one, and it's from 0sec to about 1mo
<Dr_Willis_> "Mean Time Between Failures" - The after you Fail Your Biology Midterm, and take it out on your dog........
<Minataku> After that, I'd typically give them, oh, 5 to 10 years
<rich1> will kubuntu install bcm43xx firmware when i install fwcutter?
<Minataku> For harddrives, I'll be more conservative and say 3 to 7
<Dr_Willis_> Google - had some Info on Their hard drive failure rates.. it was sort of intereesting read.
<Minataku> rich1: It might
<Dr_Willis_> rich1:  it did for me.
<rich1> should i install restricted-manager first?
<Minataku> As for brand failure possibility, they all fail at more or less the same rates and percentages
* intelikey uses one hd for 12 years
<Minataku> I've heard bad things about all the HDD makers in equal quantities :3
<Minataku> intelikey: My Toshiba T1200 has a 20MB HDD
<Minataku> Still works perfectly
* hitmanWilly has had pretty good luck with his seagates
<Minataku> And it's from 1987
<premier_> what does "mv: inter-device move failed; unable to remove target: Is a directory" mean?
<qlr> Minataku: i would like to point out that Maxtor is the worst, died a 80gig hard after 83 dayz....
<Minataku> premier_: You're trying to move a file from one device to another but the source is a directory
<Minataku> qlr: That's IMR, and they all have that possibilty
<premier_> Minataku: so how do I move a file?
<intelikey> yeah i have two from mid 80's but can't say flawless.  had to low level them both over the past 22 years they have been in service
<intelikey> one's 42m the other 33 m
<Minataku> premier_: Don't move a file from one device to another device where there's a directory with the same name
<qlr> Minataku: they all have, but maxtors is the biggest....
<Dr_Willis_> premier_:  could just cheat and use 'mc' :)
<Minataku> Like I said, there's two periods where hardware is prone to fail
<Minataku> Within a month or two out of the box
<Minataku> And after several years
<Minataku> And that's both electromechanical and solid-state
<Dr_Willis_> and after the kids put it in the dishwasher. :)
<Minataku> Dr_Willis_: Extenuating circumstances ;3
<Minataku> So, Dr_Willis_... where are my Amigas? XD
<DaSkreech> premier_: mv  /media/portcompy /home/level1/
<qlr> then probably i will buy another hard, and put it into raid5....
<intelikey> dr_willis or you have tstorms knock out all appliances in the house...
<Dr_Willis_> Minataku:  no idea yet ;) been cleanign the basement.
<Minataku> If that still gives you trouble, premier_, make it mv /media/portcompy /home/level1/portcompy
<Minataku> Dr_Willis_: Heehee... find anything good down there?
<Dr_Willis_> heh. still got the guests..
<Minataku> STILL!?
<Minataku> Buncha freeloaders
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_Willis_> Kid wanted to watch 'batman' - SO i found "BatThumb"
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Dr_Willis_> Minataku:  Yep.. they are retired.. so they can spend the MONTH.
<Dr_Willis_> and then some
<Minataku> Sucks >.<
<Dr_Willis_> Wife asked me if id seen batthumb..  Is it safe for kids.. heh ?
<Minataku> If you can, try to make some time to get those Amigas out... please? XD
<Dr_Willis_> Ive never seen it  got it for $2 at a rummage sale
<Minataku> rofl
<premier_> does mv delete the source when it finishes?
<intelikey> Dr_Willis_  yeah. but you only have one wife right ?    you're still a batchular
<Minataku> premier_: Yes
<Minataku> Bachelors are unmarried
<Minataku> Typically specific to never-married males
<Dr_Willis_> Minataku:  been wantint to copy stuff over from the amigas to my pc for my Emulator ussage.. but havent even had time for that.   I got one amiga that i know works.. gotta test out the other 2. Im sure they both work.
<Dr_Willis_> Got a CD32 +SX1 thats an amiga+cdrom :)  it works.. but cant find the PS.
<DaSkreech> Minataku: what are never once married males called?
<Minataku> Dr_Willis_: Ah, well, you said you'd send all three, but yeah, go ahead and dump them first
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Bachelors
<Dr_Willis_> I gotta see about gettting Linux to read my amiga hard drives. :)
<hitmanWilly> Dr_Willis_: im assuming you mean the kickstart image?
<Minataku> If you were married and divorced, then you're still a bachelor, too
<Dr_Willis_> hitmanWilly:  Allreay got that. got a lot of other game/disks and stuff to transfer over.
<Minataku> If your wife died, then you're a widower
<hitmanWilly> gotcha
<Dr_Willis_> If your wife died, then you're a  ... wait.. i wont go there...
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> A free man? XD
<Minataku> Lucky? X3
<Dr_Willis_> Lucky? Free? Prime Suspect?
<Minataku> There's thousands of off-color answers to fill in
<Minataku> Haha, that's a good one
<premier_> is there anything for kde/ubuntu/linux/whatever that can warn me when my drives are filling up?  a dialog box saying "hey! you getting kinda tight here aren't you?"
<Minataku> Good question
<Dr_Willis_> premier_:  i think thers some karamba/superkaramba applets. and perhaps a Panel applet.
<Minataku> You notice that when people say things like "Good question"... it's because they can't answer it? ;3
<Dr_Willis_> with 500GB HD's in the $100 range. now. :) i havent had much space issues latly
<intelikey> mandrake had fs full warning  years ago  i'm sure there is.
<premier_> It'd be nice if there was a daemon... I'll just write one
<Minataku> Make sure that at least the root drive has it's reserved area
<Minataku> Reserved for root, that is
<premier_> Dr_Willis_: yeah, but this is in a laptop, kinda hard to swap out the hard drives and laptop hdds are $$$
<Minataku> After that, you may have to account for it in the script
<premier_> Minataku: actually, thats the problem
<Dr_Willis_> wmmount - miniature mount utility and free space monitoring tool
<Minataku> premier_: A drive running 100% out of space even for root is VERY BAD NEWS
<Dr_Willis_> Time to clean out the porn! :)
<intelikey> Minataku may i ask, have you ever experimented with full fs's ?
<Minataku> It'll usually break EVERYTHING
<Dr_Willis_> Speaking of which.... nah..  i wont start..
<Minataku> intelikey: No, but I've seen plenty of issues caused by one
<hitmanWilly> Dr_Willis_: do wm dock apps even run under kde?
<Dr_Willis_> hitmanWilly:  you can add a wmdock panel just for them
<premier_> yeah, I had 0 Bytes left... kde wouldn't boot, apt wouldn't run, I couldn't even access man pages
<intelikey> Minataku hmm well i have filled the hd many times.  never caused any problems really
<Minataku> Bingo
<Dr_Willis_> One reason id MUCH perfer to see more dockapps/panelapps then Gdesklet/karamba applets
<Minataku> intelikey: You probably had the root-reserve
<Minataku> It's placed by default
<intelikey> Minataku and that with 0% reserved
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, that's cool
<Minataku> When you mkfs
<Dr_Willis_> Thats becayse you are just sooooooooo cooool intelikey
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<hitmanWilly> well, i suppose it makes sense since i know you can run kicker on top of wm
<Minataku> Haha
<Dr_Willis_> Our Hero!
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<hero> no, that's me
<Dr_Willis_> Our OTHER hero!
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<hero> :D
<Minataku> intelikey: You probably had some key mounts on other partitions
<premier_> I never changed root-reserve (or whatever) and it still happened to me... maybe because I was doing it as root?
<Minataku> I'm talking a two or three partition system
<intelikey> Dr_Willis_   heh.  just like to debunch the fluff
<Minataku> root and swap or boot, root and swap
<premier_> actually, I couldn't run "sudo shutdown now" because I had so little space
<hero> Dr_Willis_: you'd be surprised how often that highlight is triggered. i should have thought twice about this nick.
<Minataku> intelikey: Debunking and potentially leading people into dangerous situations are two far different things
<intelikey> Minataku 0 partitions.   no swap.   0% reserved.   that's how i've come to always set one up
<Minataku> Fact is, you do NOT want to run low on space on /
<hitmanWilly> hero: tack _sandwich at the end :)
<Minataku> intelikey: Yes, well, you're an idiot, too
<hero> hitmanWilly: haha
<Dr_Willis_> HeroZero
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<Minataku> I would never suggest ANYONE follow such bad advice
<Dr_Willis_> Hero4Hire
* Dr_Willis_ feels the love
<intelikey> yeah.   provavly so.   point being that reserved space is not needed for a desktop system
<premier_> hero_sandwich= worst name ever
<DaSkreech> Minataku: No I've said Good question for something I can answer I was just glad the person was astute enough to see the need for the question
<heroki> !offtopic
<heroki> :D
<Dr_Willis_> Hero_Sandwich_Hold_The_Mayo
<Minataku> DaSkreech: That's the other situation
<hitmanWilly> yeah, but i bet no one has it :)
<Minataku> But typically it's because they can't answer it
* Dr_Willis_ moves his swap file to a ramdisk
<premier_> uh oh... now X wont run... I have 900MB of free space!
<Minataku> Dr_Willis_: That would be so retarded
<Minataku> XD
<premier_> I can get to kdm, but if I try to log in it crashes
<Dr_Willis_> Minataku:  yet i see it asked about all the time.
<intelikey> DaSkreech good answer  :)
<Dr_Willis_> Minataku:  on the amiga. i could copy a floppy to the RAD: disk, then boot off the RAD: disk. :)
<Minataku> Heehee
<Dr_Willis_> Rad Disk - Ram disk that survived reboots.
<Minataku> The Toshiba T1200 has a hardware RAMdisk too
<Minataku> It's got 1MB of RAM, but I've never managed to get any more than 640k working in DOS
<Dr_Willis_> seeing these new laptops with 1 gb 'readyboost' thing for Vista. ya could put a whole Linux disrto in them.
<Minataku> The upper space is either usable for... something or as a RAMdisk through hardware
<Dr_Willis_> wonder how well that would work.
<Minataku> As long as there's power, the RAMdisk will hold data
<hitmanWilly> Dr_Willis_: is that like the turbo button on old desktops?
<intelikey> Dr_Willis_   good question
<Dr_Willis_> hitmanWilly:  :) the 'slow down bards tale so its playable button' :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: heehee
<Minataku> intelikey: I'd ask if you like being an ass, but everybody knows that it's fun to be an ass
<Minataku> lol
* Dr_Willis_ is a KissAss
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<intelikey> Minataku no i was serious.  linux all in ram sounds like a plan
<Dr_Willis_> Night all.. im a TiredAss.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Dr_Willis_> intelikey:  its not really 'ram' - its like some sort of USB-Meomory Stick built into the MB.
<Minataku> intelikey: It's more or less called a LiveCD
<Dr_Willis_> Wonder if it has a limited lifespan like other flashmedia
<Minataku> All Flash has limited rewrite
<Minataku> It's getting longer, but still
<premier_> hey, when I try to login in from kdm, I get a flash (like X restarting) and then I just see the kdm screen again (X restarted?) what do I do?
<hitmanWilly> Dr_Willis_: i think its that hybrid ram/flash thing ive heard about
<intelikey> Minataku no.  live CD's generally keep reading from the cd which makes them incredably slow.
<Dr_Willis_> BUt its only in a few laptops at this time..    so ive not seen one.
<Minataku> intelikey: Some have the option to copy entirely to a RAMdisk
<Dr_Willis_> I have seen little 'usb thimb drives' that you plug directly into the USB header on a motherboard.
<intelikey> Minataku there are a few that can load all in ram.  yes.
<Dr_Willis_> well night all.
<DaSkreech> Night
<premier_> does anyone have any ideas?  like which log I should look at or something?  I'm freaking out here!
<Minataku> intelikey: Sorry, BTW, I'm a bit cranky ATM XD
<DaSkreech> premier_: ~/.xsessionerrors
<Minataku> Crap... I'll bbiab
<Minataku> >.<
* intelikey started overlooking Minataku long ago.   no worries
<premier_> DaSkreech: no such file
<hitmanWilly> premier_: xorg.0.log IIRC
<hitmanWilly> premier_: or .1.log
<premier_> also, why do the people who make bash think that I need a loud beep when I reach the end of a line?
<DaSkreech> premier_: yeah there is ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Nyle> 
<Nyle> mine is like 80mb
<intelikey> premier_ kill kdm   and login into the console and run   startx   so you can see what it does
<Nyle> I should delete it
<DaSkreech> premier_: cause it lets you know youare at the end of the line
<DaSkreech> Nyle: You don't run logrotate?
<Nyle> nope
<Nyle> i like it all in one place
<DaSkreech> Nyle: Maybe it's time :)
<premier_> DaSkreech: well, I don't need to have my ears blown out to know that
<intelikey> premier_  end of a line   beep ???
<premier_> its very loud, its why I don't use the command line
<DaSkreech> premier_: ah that would be you MB manufacturer
<DaSkreech> Mine is muted to the point where I'm considering a visual bell
<hitmanWilly> premier_: just disable the pc speaker in the bios
<intelikey> sudo modprobe -r pcspeaker
<premier_> intelikey: yeah, if you delete all the text in a line, or try to go before the begining, or try to go to the end of a "more" list
<premier_> won't that break my laptop speakers?  its a laptop
<premier_> I get a bunch of stuff like "cannot open divece /dev/input/wacom"  (this is on startx
<premier_> and it says stuff about fonts
<intelikey> premier_ that's standard warning tone.     either remove the module or set the tone.
<hitmanWilly> premier_: that's normal
<hitmanWilly> premier_: unless you have a wacom tablet :)
<DaSkreech> which is not normal
<premier_> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc
<intelikey> premier_ try this.    setterm -bfreq 440
<premier_> the last line is "FreeFontPath: FPE "usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<premier_> thats it
<intelikey> and test the standard warning tone
<premier_> its lower, but its still a little annoying
<premier_> can't s
<intelikey> set to 0  for off
<premier_> can't I set the duration to 0?
<intelikey> or 1  1 works well
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: or he could set it beyond the human aural capacity :)
<premier_> okay, seriously guys, how do I fix my X?  I don't understand why it would decide to stop working like this
<hitmanWilly> tho i doubt it'd go that high...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly lappy   yeah i think so.
<hitmanWilly> be some pissed off dogs :P
<MarcC-away> premier_, I just got here, but what's up?
<intelikey> premier_ no E  error lines in the output ?
<ardchoille> premier_: Anything in ~/.xsession=errors?
<premier_> intelikey: well, yeah the ones about wacom tablets... there may be some above the top of the screen but I can't see them, and I don't think I can divert them to a file since they're error output
<intelikey> MarcC dead desktop environment,      is what i gather.     xorg is working.
<intelikey> premier_ is that from startx  ?
* hitmanWilly needs some sleep,
<hitmanWilly> later all
<intelikey> premier_ or you still looking in ~/.files
<premier_> intelikey: yeah
<premier_> I'm looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log now...
<intelikey> it's not likely to be there,   try running startx
<intelikey> there is nothing wrong with x
<intelikey> it's your user session
<premier_> AIGLX complains about something and says that it reverts to software rendering
<premier_> intelikey: shouldn't I be able to run a different desktop environment?  I tried gnome, xgl, a few other things to
<premier_> too
<MarcC> premier_, you can change "aiglx" to "vesa" and try startx
<MarcC> in xorg.conf that is
<Nyle> what
<Nyle> MarcC: what are you talking about?
<Nyle> aiglx is not a video driver afaik
<intelikey> well.  if xorg was hosed you wouldn't have the kdm login prompt
<intelikey> soooo
<MarcC> doh,I'm too late to the conversation...and I was thinking fglrx for some reason :P
<premier_> god damn it... fglrx won't let me switch from a console to kdm once kdm is already running
<premier_> I hate ati so much
<Nyle> umm
<Nyle> tty2 == alt + ctrl+ f2
<premier_> Nyle: yeah, I know that much
<intelikey> MarcC any clue what sets the 'runlevel' variable  in normal sysv ?   is it in a script in /etc/init.d/  ?
<Nyle> premier_: and you can't get to console from there?
<Nyle> using tha
<premier_> Nyle: but kdm runs of tty7, right?  I can't switch to tty7 from the console... there isn't a video driver that will run on my machine that will let me
<premier_> Nyle: what?
<MarcC> intelikey, I'm thinking /etc/inittab for some reason
<premier_> Nyle: If I'm in an x session I can't go to a terminal session.  If I'm in a terminal session I can't go to an X session
<Nyle> Nyle: premier_ video drivers have ntohing to do with it
<intelikey> MarcC nah  it only selects a default runlevel   doesn't have anything to do with setting the varible
<premier_> it just doesn't go
<Nyle> premier_: yes you can
<premier_> Nyle: do you use fglrx?
<Nyle> yes
<premier_> well, you must have some magical version that I can't get
<intelikey> i'll find a copy of the sysv scripts and have a look.
<Nyle> well why don't you start xterm under X and type sudo chvt 2
<Nyle> see what the output or outcome is
<premier_> because I'm in tty3, I can move to tty2 and tty5 and tty1, but not tty7
<Nyle> using alt+ctrl+f7?
<MarcC> premier_, what happens if you type startx now?
<Nyle> MarcC: it will spawn another Xserver on display :x+1
<Nyle> if one is currently running
<premier_> Nyle: yeah, I can go to a blank screen with a cursor with chvt 7... but I can't do it with alt-ctrl-f7
<Nyle> you should be able to
<MarcC> well, if there is an X problem with fglrx and another problem with runlevels, I'd change xorg.conf to use vesa for now, just to get that out of the way
<MarcC> but...
<MarcC> I'm late to the party
<intelikey> MarcC the two are not related.    his is x related.  my Q was about runlevel variable.   not related.
<MarcC> ok, thanks
<premier_> okay, running X as root (sudo startx) logged me into gnome
<intelikey> don't tell me you did that...
<intelikey> won your home.
<intelikey> kill the gui and    sudo chown `whoami`:$HOME -R
<intelikey> then startx    without sudo
<intelikey> heh s/won/own/
<arun> Hey people
<intelikey> where ?
<arun> How do I set KOffice to be my default Office suite? I don't want to open things with OpenOffice
<intelikey> is that an alternative ?
<DaSkreech> I just got rid of OO.o
<arun> DaSkreech: I'm thinking of doing the same. I don't really need it, right? It doesn't work very well on my computer, and I really like KOffice
<DaSkreech> arun: Nope as long as you aren't doing presentations
<DaSkreech> Kpresenter is kinda weak
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hoare you?
<arun> DaSkreech: No presentations. By the way, KSpread is so cool! I just worked with it, much better than Excel in my opinion
<arun> As in, for my uses
<arun> The pre-installed templates are great
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> pretty good
<arun> DaSkreech: KPresenter no good?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> Desperatle needs some love
<arun> Why so?
<ShockValue> sweetness, i finally got fglrx going right.
<DaSkreech>  and a mate
<arun> haha
<arun> what's wrong withit?
<DaSkreech>  and Emil
<MarcC> what's that cool presentations program that inputs PDFs?
<arun> keynote?
<MarcC> ah, keyjnote
<MarcC> that one is pretty slick
<DaSkreech> Yep
<arun> That's just for OS X, right?
<MarcC> no, not Keynote, KeyJNote
<MarcC> two different programs
<premier_> intelikey: I moved a file I was preparing to install into /home... and some of the files were owned by root  (it was a debootstrap install into a directory)  anyway, would that really cause me not to be able to log in to kde?
<arun> Oh, I didn't know
<MarcC> one is for OS X, the other one is cool
<arun> hahaha
<MarcC> http://www.vimeo.com/193253
<MarcC> that's the one
<intelikey> premier_ using sudo startx  will probably hose the ownership on several files     and yes that will make it fail for user login
<arun> I might have to move all my stuff to a new computer soon, is it possible to move all my settings and files to another computer? As in font settings, window decoration settings, styles, icons, etc etc
<premier_> intelikey: are you sure?  I don't really understand that... my home is owned anyway
<MarcC> sure, that's why people keep /home on a separate partition
<dsmith> keynote kicks butt
<intelikey> premier_ maybe  :)
<Nyle> I can't breath through my nose, and my head hurts :(
<dsmith> ooops keyjnote, correction
<arun> MarcC: mine isn't on a separate partition
<MarcC> arun, right, I'm just saying people do that to keep it portable...but yes, I've seen other people just transfer /home and it seems to work fine
<intelikey> premier_ in the future if you want to startx as root  use   sudo -i   then issue startx from that shell.
<dsmith> Nyle: I suggest climbing to about 25000 AGL and do a quick emergency depressurization, that surely would clean out your sinuses... :P
<Nyle> arun: try to keep it there.  Then when you change distros to screw your system up or reinstall, your home will be unaffected while you chill out and just mount that partition as /home
<arun> MarcC: so i just need to back up /home and move it to the new computer?
<Nyle> dsmith: oh man, I wish I could
<MarcC> arun, read this
<MarcC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127285
<arun> Thanks MarcC
<MarcC> you might see some weird stuff, but it'll be way nicer than starting from scratch
<Nyle> hey if you spell your nick backwaards like Nura its kinda like mine
<intelikey> premier_ also be careful not to use sudo on gui apps.  use the respective alternative for the env.   gksudo or kdesu   and so forth
<arun> heh
<Nyle> intelikey: why/
<dsmith> Nyle: sometimes, i can drain my sinuses by breathing in through my nose real hard.
<premier_> why does sudo shutdown now send me back to the command line?
<devkinetic> hey everyone, i meed some help getting my video files to play, i already got the win32 codecs, but kaffeine just plays 15 secionds of a black screen with no sound
<Nyle> dsmith: that hurts the back of my neck
<intelikey> Nyle cause you don't want root owning things in your home dir.
<Nyle> for some reason
<premier_> intelikey: I just figured because kdm is root, and startx was failing, that sudo startx would work
<intelikey> premier_ yes but you were looking for why you couldn't login, not for how to make it worse.
<devkinetic> shutdown -f ?
<DaSkreech> !info keyjnote
<arun> MarcC: If I move the other folders in /home as well, will the settings for various programs be saved as well? as in, my firefox/thunderbird profile, etc. if i just move it to the new computer and then install firefox, will my settings remain intact?
<devkinetic> !codecs
<MarcC> arun, yes welcome to the dark side >:] 
<DaSkreech> !kdesu
<arun> MarcC: excellent
<arun> <evil laugh>
<CS5> Hi, anybody available to help me mount my NTFS partition?
<arun> CSS: Shouldn't it be mounted automatically?
<CS5> Please
<devkinetic> yeah it picked up mine
<MarcC> arun, the only exception would be newer software releases that have changed config file formats, but a worst case scenario would be an app that didn't pick up your old config.
<arun> DaSkreech: I checked out KeyJNote.. I was like whaaa? I have to run this from the command line? And then I found KeyJNoteGUI
<arun> MarcC: alright, thanks a lot
<MarcC> np
<devkinetic> anyone have some info for my video file trouble
<arun> MarcC: I am planning to get a laptop, which one would you recommend?
<intelikey> premier_ also just of passing interest.   X always runs as root.  even if a user just issues X  or Xorg   or startx     but it's designed to use the users perms and env  so if you start X from a users home with root perms you confuse an already convoluted mess
<arun> I want to be able to run Kubuntu properly, and use wifi, etc
<arun> I also use VMWare/Windows to test pages in Internet explorer and to work on photoshop, etc
<MarcC> arun, I just picked up an ubuntu Dell and I've been quite happy with it (changed it to Kubuntu of course)...with the $500 off coupon I was able to max it out easily
<ShockValue> whats the easiest way to see what packages are currently isntalled on your machine, and uninstall some of them?
<arun> MarcC: I don't think you get a Ubuntu Dell here in Bombay
<devkinetic> adept
<intelikey> ShockValue dpkg -l | less
<MarcC> arun, ah...they have announced worldwide sales but probably not yet...anyway, Asus and Lenovo laptops are brands I've heard good things about.
<arun> MarcC: I was considering getting a Mac just for parallels, but then I found VMWare and I'm happy. Also I was labouring under the delusion that parallels is free
<intelikey> ShockValue the  ii  packages   are installed   any  rc  or pc  are removed but their configs are still present
<arun> MarcC: what about HP?
<MarcC> arun, I don't have any info about HP laptops, sorry :(
<ShockValue> cool thanks, ill give that a go
<premier_> intelikey: if startx always runs as root, why can I run startx without entering a password?
<devkinetic> arun, check out the dell laptops
<intelikey> premier_ caues it's SUID
<devkinetic> hey everyone, i meed some help getting my video files to play, i already got the win32 codecs, but kaffeine just plays 15 secionds of a black screen with no sound
<DaSkreech> devkinetic: what kind of files are they?
<jredburn> What files determine the path for when I run sudo? I have a command in a local path that I can find when I run normally, but not via sudo
<MarcC> ooh, Dell just updated their software repos
<intelikey> premier_ mount is SUID also.  as are many apps/commands on your system.
<premier_> how do I log into a root kde session with kdm?
<devkinetic> avi, xvid i believe
<DaSkreech> !codecs | devkinetic
<intelikey> premier_ can't unless you configure kdm to accept root login
* DaSkreech kicks the bot
<devkinetic> lol
<intelikey> ubotu wake up
<DaSkreech> devkinetic: install libxine-extracodecs
<otaku-san> hmm bots acting up again...
<devkinetic> i got the win 32 codecs
<premier_> intelikey: well, how do I force it to?
<arun> MarcC, devkinetic: Alright, will check out Dell. Any model in particular, or should it work well with any Dell laptop? Also, do Dell laptops come with ATI or nVidia video cards? Do they have dual core processors? (Sorry if I'm asking too many questions :)
<intelikey> premier_ can't unless you configure kdm to accept root login
<premier_> intelikey: well, how do I force it to?
<devkinetic> arun, check out the website www.dell.com
<premier_> how do I configure it to?
<intelikey> premier_ we seem to be at an impass.
<otaku-san> devkinetic: there are other codecs...just check out the libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> devkinetic: did you install libxine-extracodecs ?
<devkinetic> otaka-san: i just paste that to adept/
<devkinetic> ?
<intelikey> premier_ ok.   you edit /etc/kde?/kdm/kdm.conf    i think is the location
<MarcC> arun, my dell is a T7200 dual core with an nvidia geforce go...it came with linux preinstalled, but I don't know about the non-linux models (mine is the E1505n)
<jredburn> how do I add /opt/myprog/bin to my path for sudo?
<premier_> intelikey: I'm sorry, I'm not in a good mood... usually when something like X breaks its my fault, but I'd pretty sure I didn't do anything this time
<premier_> and once I go to a console window, because thats the only thing that works, I can't go back without a reboot
<intelikey> premier_ lets try something right quick shall we...    sudo adduser blah    then on reboot login as blah.
<otaku-san> devkinetic: I did this a long time ago...and I haven't used adept in a while..if I'm not mistaken you are going to have to change your list that tells adept what servers to go to
<arun> MarcC: No linux for india, it comes with Vista. Blech
<otaku-san> and put a new one on there that goes to a server with the codec on it
* otaku-san pukes from hearing the word Vista
<MarcC> arun, well, at least on the 1505 and other linux models, you know the hardware will work in Linux :)
<intelikey> premier_ if that works.  my theory is correct. you have hosed permissions in your home dir   or a config file that is scrambling something   one of the two.    either way if that fails then it's a real mess and would take an act of parlement to correct
<MarcC> you just have to pay $50 extra (at least in the US) for Vista
<otaku-san> devkinetic: let me get you a link I think I have on this
<devkinetic> otaka-san: i turned on all the repos, im searching right now
<arun> MarcC: There is no E1505n available in India. The only model here as far as I can see from the Web site with nvidia geforce and dual core processor is XPS  M1330. But that has a tiny 13.3 inch screen. The others have 15.4 inch screens but low end video cards and processors
<intelikey> premier_ if that test is successful you can simply copy everything from your home to blah's home and rm everything in your home and login as you, then copy from blah back to you.
<ubotu> keyjnote: PDF presentation tool with eye candies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 27 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<devkinetic> otaka-san: i found libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> devkinetic: please see above
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<otaku-san> devkinetic: cool
<intelikey> hi ubotu glad you could join us
<arun> MarcC: brb
<ShockValue> hrm.. im trying to give my user full access to my NFS share.. root can mount it, but the user cant access it.. the export line looks like this: /media 10.1.1.20(async,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,rw)
<ShockValue> what am i missing here?
<otaku-san> ya....I was about to say the same thing intelikey
<devkinetic> otaka-san: so after i install this when i fire up kaffeine it should just work or do i have to do anything?
<premier_> intelikey: the add user thing didn't help
<premier_> its still crashing
<intelikey> premier_ for the new user it crashes ?
<premier_> why do I find it interesting that I can run gnome as root?
<premier_> intelikey: yeah
<intelikey> premier_ that's not good.
<intelikey> premier_ that's very bad,
<premier_> thanks
<otaku-san> devkinetic: it's just a lib...so it should just work out of box.  Go ahead and look this over a bit before you step forward.  Just translate some of the Gnome apps to KDE and you'll do good.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<premier_> I needed the encoragement
* otaku-san encourages premier_
<premier_> intelikey: do you have any ideas?  you wanna telenet into my computer, would that help?
<intelikey> premier_ sorry,  some times your house burns up, some times your house burns down...     but that's very bad when a new user account can't login and root can run the gui...
<otaku-san> hope I helped a little devkinetic
<premier_> why is that so bad... what does it mean?
<premier_> root *can* run the gui, right?
<devkinetic> otaka-san: even if it doesn't work i'll be hopefully 1 step closer
<intelikey> premier_ do i want to try to fix it for you....  not really...
<premier_> well, I don't know how to fix it myself
<otaku-san> devkinetic: it's mostly finding the right codec...checking if adept has a server with it on it...and sudo apt-get installing the lib
<intelikey> premier_ yes   but running the gui as root is like using windows with no firewall and no antivirus...  ya just don't want to do that.
<arun> back
<devkinetic> otaka-san: WOOOO thank you, now i can watch all my stargate sg1 files on her
<intelikey> premier_ try logging in as the new user with the gnome session
<premier_> intelikey: a windows computer running without a firewall or antivirus will actually run okay for a while
<otaku-san> devkinetic: haha glad to help you there.  Stargate...very cool
<DaSkreech> devkinetic: worked?
<devkinetic> otaka-san: yeah, these particuar files were a bit(you know the rest) to get going on windows
<premier_> intelikey: how do I run a gnome session under the new user?
<intelikey> premier_ yeah and you can run as root ok for a while.... the lienght of time may very tho
<devkinetic> otaka-san: yeah i got it
<DaSkreech> Night
<intelikey> premier_ select the session at the login prompt
<premier_> remember that once I go to console window I cant go back
<arun> will kubuntu work with an nvidia quadro card?
<devkinetic> otaka-san: i just had no idea about codecs and linux, much simpler on here cuz they don't interfere with eacother
<intelikey> premier_ no no.  not from console.  from kdm
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: ya leaving man?  Night there
<premier_> intelikey: I can't run gnome from kdm with any user... it crashes just like everything else
<intelikey> premier_ ok select an x terminal and type in    startkde
<otaku-san> devkinetic: well Ubuntu is more for the free codecs...restricted ones like the ones you want...well you'll hit some resistance.
<devkinetic> otaka-san: on widnows it was a combo of the v4 divx codec pack, the newest xvid pack, and ffdshow with ac3
<premier_> intelikey: what do you mean select an x termian?
<premier_> terminal?
<intelikey> premier_ in the sessions list in kdm
<premier_> intelikey: theres no such option... theres a "failsafe" option that crashes like everything else
<devkinetic> otaka-san: yeah, but with a little work, and some help on irc, its easy to get pretty much all of them
<otaku-san> devkinetic: wait...you were trying to watch this on windows...and it wasn't playing?
<intelikey> premier_ ok...  let me think a minute.
<arun> Would you guys recommend an ATI or nVidia card for a new computer
<devkinetic> otaka-san: well when i was trying to get them going on windows it actually took me a few days becuase my codec packs were interfereing with eachother, and i had to find a good mix of about 5 codec packs to get it going good
<premier_> arun: are you kidding?
<intelikey> premier_ this thing has both kdm and gdm installed ?
<premier_> arun: for the love of god, get nvidia
<otaku-san> devkinetic: ahhh that is what I thought.
<intelikey> arun i'd sujest intel
<premier_> intelikey: yeah... but I'm not sure if I can run gdm, see, if I run it, it will be impossible to switch to it
<devkinetic> arun: nvidia , aside from being better, has better linux support
<premier_> arun: whatever you do, don't get an ati card made in the last year or so
<Nanoer> does Kubuntu have Nautilus?
<arun> haha i'll get nvidia
<premier_> arun: if you plan to run linux, theres no reason to get ati
<otaku-san> devkinetic: what file format was your stargate stuff in?
<otaku-san> ya...ATI is heck from what I've seen..and heard
<devkinetic> otaka-san: xvid
<premier_> actually, the open source drivers might catch up in a few months... I think I'm going to cry with joy when that happens
<devkinetic> otaka-san: it was mostly getting a combo that didn't kill my other media players, like with some packs it would like windows movie maker
<arun> are any of these any good? http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/vostronb?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd&~ck=mn
<premier_> intelikey: should we try to see if there's a way to run gdm?
<devkinetic> otaka-san: *kill
<intelikey> premier_ ok it might take a reboot, but let me give you some console dope;  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm ;sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf   and scroll down to the  AllowRoot=  and set it to yes or true and save and exit.
<otaku-san> devkinetic: well because it's open source...and of course windows normally has a heart attack with that stuff unless you pamper it
<otaku-san> devkinetic: surprised that Ubuntu didn't play it off the bat
<intelikey> premier_ if you don't have a root password set you'll have to set one.    sudo passwd        and set one for root,  make it a good one.   then reboot.
<devkinetic> otaka-san: yes i had to hold its nose while windows swallowed it so it would taste the sweetness of open source
<otaku-san> devkinetic: haha great job.  Ya, I still dual boot...and I have to do that way to often to windows sometimes
<intelikey> and for jack's sake premier_ don't go telling people that i helped you finish breaking that thing...   :)
<arun> I'm sorry about all the questions :) I'm also planning to get an external hard drive. Is there anything in particular I should look for in it?
<devkinetic> otaka-san: i run linux on my lower end comp, windows on my current dev box, and when i get my mac it will become my dev box and i'll run windows on my gaming box
<arun> I want it to work on Linux/Windows/OS X
<otaku-san> arun: you are talking my kinda configuration there
<otaku-san> OS X before Windows tho'
<arun> otaku-san: Ah ok
<devkinetic> hah
<arun> :)
<otaku-san> you too devkinetic
<devkinetic> oh yes
<premier_> intelikey: well, usually I can blame it not working on my doing something stupid... but I have no idea what I did and I have reason to believe it wasn't my fault
<Nanoer> Arun: I find getting a internal then putting an enclosure on it works better because most externals here have other kind of crap installed on them
<devkinetic> i can't wait for a nice mac to code on
<arun> Nanoer: I'd rather not do that. I don't trust myself with that stuff
<arun> Any recommendations?
<arun> Some people I know have said that some external drives dont work with Kubuntu
<Nanoer> Arun: Read the back
<devkinetic> i was playing with the 24" imac at best buy last week , mmmm
<intelikey> premier_ well what i listed above (should) make gdm the login manager "assuming you selected gdm" and the edit will allow root to login via gdm.   thus you can at the very least work on it from the gui   "until that breaks for root too"...    ;/
<Nanoer> Arun: If it says for PC and Mac then your good
<premier_> so, I guess the password that is my password is not my password
<otaku-san> devkinetic: ya..I do web designing..and windows..is just too gaming.  Macs are meant for dev, and designing
<arun> Nanoer: thanks
<intelikey> premier_ the password that you use with sudo gksudo and kdesu  is your user password   not a root password
<Nanoer> Arun: Your welcome
<premier_> intelikey: yeah, but I know I set the root password on this thing
<otaku-san> devkinetic: haha I could go on..and on about Macs...but we might have to take it to the off topic kubuntu channel
<otaku-san> hehe
<devkinetic> otaka-san: exactly what i do, macs make my designing more happy and bright, when im using windows i always tend to use more dark colors
<facugaich> guys, how come when I oggdec(ode) a 17 mb file I get a 7mb .wav?
<intelikey> premier_ k  was just saying if you don't have one you will have to set one.
<jombee> hi everyboyd
<arun> So I'll get a Dell laptop. Do you recommend Dell or a Mac? (might be a stupid question to ask here but still)
<jombee> anyone use conky?
<devkinetic> otaka-san: lol yeah
<premier_> are you kidding me?  passwd won't let me exit itself... it demands that I *change* my password, I can't just give my old password againg
<intelikey> crtl X
<intelikey> errr
<intelikey> crtl C
<intelikey> ^C
<intelikey> sure you can... :)
<premier_> okay, I'm in a failsafe session
<Nanoer> Arun: If you get a Dell make sure it has an Intel processor otherwise it won't run Mac
<otaku-san> arun: wait...I wasn't paying attention..but what are you going to do?  In a nutshell?
<premier_> intelikey: you can't ctrl c out, at least I couldn't
* intelikey tests that...
<premier_> intelikey: I'm in a failsafe X session... how do I bring gdm back up?
<arun> otaku-san: I am planning to get a new laptop. I am wondering whether to get a Mac or get a Dell laptop PC
<intelikey> err not on this box...    sorry;  -root: passwd: command not found
<devkinetic> arun: what do you do on it?
<intelikey> premier_ should be as simple as crtl+alt+backspace
<otaku-san> arun: well if you are keeping it OS X...go for a Mac
<Nanoer> Arun: Also Most Macs though they look cool are kinda old on the technology usually 1000 USD for single core 512MB RAM
<premier_> intelikey: okay, I'm logged in as root, in gnome
<arun> devkinetic: I do a lot of programming and I also use software like Adobe CS
<premier_> in good old knome
<premier_> good old gde
<arun> I love Kubuntu.. I love the UI and all the apps. I use VMware to test websites in IE or to use photoshop
<intelikey> premier_ ok.   now if you can get the user accounts working...
<Nanoer> Arun: Last week Mac OS X was selling for 40 bucks so buy a Dell with Intel if you want to save a ton of money but don't care about if your hardware looks cool or not
<intelikey> premier_ but i need to go now.   someone else will have to help with the rest.
<intelikey> premier_ you ok with that ?
<premier_> uh
<premier_> okay, who wants to help me figure out why X crashes mysteriously?
<arun> Nanoer: Dell hardware looks pretty cool as well. Plus what's more important that everything should work, especially wifi and peripherals like scanners/printers/multiple monitors and external hard drives
<intelikey> ok.   later all,  and good luck to your penguin
<Nanoer> Arun: Then go with Dell. Macs don't want to be messed up or use anything on it BUT Mac
<jombee> premier I'll try to help
<Nanoer> Arun: The money you save will me more than enough to replace one or two parts that might not work.
<Nanoer> *be
<arun> Nanoer: Thanks. I think you get 1GB macbooks for more or less the same price as a Dell laptop, but I think I'll go with Dell
<Nanoer> Arun: Really? Where do you live? Here their at least 3x the price
<arun> Nanoer: I'm in Bombay, India. I checked at a Mac showroom, the MacBooks cost around Rs 65-70,000 (around $1400)
<arun> MacBook Pro is way too expensive, though
<Nanoer> Arun: Nice... Last time I went to Bombay 756Mhz processors were the latest thing. xD
<arun> You've been to Bombay? Where are you from?
<Nanoer> India
<arun> Where in?
<Nanoer> Bombay and Gujrat
<arun> Nice
<arun> On a different note, does anyone use Elisa Media Center here?
<premier_> jombee: have you been listening to me and intellikey? I can catch you up
<arun> looks like an excellent media center application
<jombee> premier: no I have not
<premier_> jombee: well, I ran out (like really ran out) of disk space on / ... so I moved some files around, and then I rebooted... now, I can get to kdm or gdm, but nothing will run except root... I kdm crashes and restarts, gdm will log in as a failsafe or as root
<premier_> if I try to log in as anything in gdm except root I just get diverted to a failsafe console
<jombee> what did you move?
<jombee> and have you tried to create a new user and log in as it?
<premier_> jombee: yeah, the new user has the same issues as the primary user
<jombee> and root will log in fine
<premier_> jombee: yeah
<jombee> what does df -h look like?
<premier_> jombee: I moved two folders from /media (part of root) to /home (a seperate partition).  The folders were not mounted drives
<premier_> whats lrm?
<jombee> how much space do you have left on /home?
<jombee> do you know what pastebin is?
<premier_> 8.0GB
<jombee> premier: do you know what pastebin is?
<premier_> jombee: yes, but the computer isn't online
<jombee> damn
<premier_> another example of something thats broken
<jombee> do ls -al /home and tell me who owns your users directories
<premier_> oh, gnome just doesn't know my wireless settings
<arun> is the next release hoary hedgehog or gutsy gibbon
<thunderbolt> Gutsy Gibbon
<Nanoer> Is Nautilus a GNOME only thing?
<thunderbolt> Hoary was released before we started alphabetizing.
<arun> ah ok
<arun> heh sorry
<thunderbolt> Nanoer: Nautilus is part of GNOME, but you can run it in KDE.
<arun> just made a fool of myself :p
<Nanoer> Okay thanks
<premier_> jombee: theres failsafe, level1, lost+found, portcompy,portcompy-2
<arun> is gutsy gibbon is going to come with beryl pre-installed?
<arun> that's what i read on some forum
<jombee> who is the owner of portcompy?
<premier_> level1 and failsafe belong to their users, and everything else to root
<premier_> jombee: root... its not a user directory, its just a folder for some stuff I have
<jombee> do this sudo chown -R portcompy:portcompy /home/portcompy
<premier_> jombee: but I created it after all this trouble started
<jombee> what is your username?
<premier_> portcompy isn't a user
<premier_> level1
<jombee> oh
<premier_> my user is level1
<thunderbolt> arun: Not sure, that's the plan that's in Launchapd, for beryl to come standard.
<jombee> alright, try chown -R level1:level1 /home/level1
<Nanoer> What's the channel to develp language support for Ubuntu?
<jombee> if those are the only directories, then you didn't create another user
<premier_> jombee: I created a user called "failsafe"
<jombee> unless failsafe is the other user
<NickPresta> is there any reason why my flashplugin-nonfree package is being held back?
<premier_> yeah... for all my failsafe needs
<premier_> NickPresta: what do you mean held back?
<thunderbolt> Nanoer: do you mean #ubuntu-translators ?
<jombee> and all you did was move some files from /media to /home
<premier_> apt-get won't let you install it?
<Nanoer> Yea thanks
<NickPresta> premier_, `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` upgraded about 12 packages and kept back flashplugin-nonfree.
<premier_> jombee: it might have been that the computer had 0 Bytes of free space on / for a while
<jombee> premier: what happens when you try to login from a terminal?
<premier_> jombee: I can do it
<premier_> jombee: sort of
<jombee> sort of???
<premier_> jombee: see, my graphics drivers really screw up the ttys... it a problem that exsisited before this mess
<jombee> what graphics card do you have?
<premier_> so, I can't really go there from an X session, and even if I could, I could come back
<premier_> fglrx
<premier_> ati mobility radeon X1400
<jombee> and can you see anything from a terminal?
<premier_> I think I might just go back to vesa
<premier_> jombee: see?
<jombee> yeah, can you type in a terminal and see the output
<premier_> jombee: well, the hot keys that *go* to the terminal don't work
<jombee> ugh
<premier_> and as I said, even if I could go there, I couldn't come back
<premier_> but I'm logged into a gnome session right now
<jombee> as root
<ShockValue> this is getting weird.. i enable my second display, restart X, and all is OK.  if i then reboot, the machine locks up when it starts X.. if i disable the second display, then it boots up again just fine
<premier_> I have a gterm all ready to go, too
<premier_> jombee: so what do I need to see from the terminal?
<jombee> the output of startx from your user
<jombee> it should crash, but provide some kind of clue as to what is happening
<premier_> jombee: it doesn't
<premier_> we tried
<jombee> doesn't crash
<premier_> doesn't give anything useful
<arun> Anyone know of any good media center apps?
<jombee> root.... you shouldn't connect to the net when logged in as root
<premier_> good thing I'm not
<premier_> I'm using a different computer to talk to you
<jombee> I was talking to the person who just logged in
<premier_> I'm sorry if I'm being sarchastic... its been a long day and I'm really peeved about this
<premier_> oh
<NickPresta> is there any reason why my flashplugin-nonfree package is being held back?
<NickPresta> or how I can check the reason
<jombee> if you log in from a terminal, does it load into gnome, or does it load a failsafe terminal?
<premier_> jombee: if I do startx as a normal user, it prints some information and then dies without an error
<premier_> jombee: if I do it as a super user, it logs into gonem
<premier_> gnome
<jombee> what are the permissions on /etc/X11
<jombee> sounds like your users don't have the correct permissions to execute the X environment
<premier_> jombee: root root and so on
<jombee> the advanced permissions rwxrwxrwx directly to the left of root:root
<premier_> well, I have drwxr-xr-x root root... what permissions do they need?
<jombee> that's right
<jombee> what are the permissions on /usr/bin/X11
<premier_> its a link... to... "."
<premier_> whats dot?  pwd?
<jombee> . indicates the current directory
<jombee> but the perms should be lrwxrwxrwx
<premier_> well, yeah, links don't have permissions
<jombee> I don't know man, I probably would have reinstalled by now
<Jemidon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<premier_> jombee: if thats true and you were me, you would be reinstalling every week or two
<Jemidon> !adeptinstaller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptinstaller - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* arun is watching he-man and the masters of the universe
<premier_> because that's how often I run into this kind of trouble
<jombee> is this a weird setup or some kind of crazy laptop
<heroki> !adept
<premier_> dell inspiron E1705
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<orient2000> .
<jombee> does anyone know anything about conky?
<Jemidon> heroki: reason i am trying to find out, my installer is having errors committing changes
<heroki> hm
<Daisuke_Ido> Jemidon: sudo apt-get -f install
<heroki> have you considered a different apt-get method?
<heroki> yeah, try that
<Daisuke_Ido> in konsole
<heroki> make sure adept is closed when you run that command
<Daisuke_Ido> most definitely, or there will be errors
<Daisuke_Ido> (nothing that can't be fixed by closing adept and running the command again, of course)
<ShockValue> best KDE/QT mp3 tagger opinion?
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm sure there's a better dedicated tagger, but for what i do, it's fine
<ShockValue> i love amarok, but i prefer to tag my files before i import them
<Jemidon> ok that's done
<Daisuke_Ido> Jemidon: should have finished committing changes
<Jemidon> says : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<NickPresta> jombee, I use conky sometimes. it's decent
<Daisuke_Ido> go through adept and try again :)
<jombee> how do you get it to stop flashing
<Jemidon> Dai: just tried that, same error message
<jombee> I do have doublebuffering on
<NickPresta> jombee, I changed the update interval (3.0 seconds for me) and it stopped flickering
<Daisuke_Ido> there was an error downloading or committing...  what are you trying to install, and from what repo?
<Jemidon> Dai: i'm t rying to install xine codecs for mp3 playback and from the Ubuntu repo
<heroki> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heroki> that's the docs for it
<heroki> you might have already been there though :P
<Jemidon> Dai: i just tried an update with Adept Manager and it has paused at downloading  the universe packages
<Jemidon> heroki: lol yep :P
<heroki> so you want to use xine to play mp3s?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jemidon: libxine-extracodecs?
<Daisuke_Ido> heroki: not the same thing
<heroki> alright
<heroki> i think when i installed that package, though, i didn't have problems afterwards
<heroki> but it was for divx, not mp3, i think
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds like it's not connecting to that repo perhaps :\
<heroki> i had problems updating from security.ubuntu.com the other day
<heroki> it's possible *shrug*
<wers> other than htop, are there other apps that will show me my system's processes and RAM usage?
<Daisuke_Ido> top :P
<ardchoille> top, free
<heroki> gtop works too, if you want another graphical one
<Daisuke_Ido> ksysguard if you prefer a graphical view of things
<heroki> er.
<heroki> sorry.
<wers> in ksysguard, which is it that shows ram usage?
<wers> is it "physical memory?"
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be it
<wers> how about processes, would that be
<wers> CPU load?
<Daisuke_Ido> the tab that says "processes"
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like ksysguard is a little more up to date than the last time i checked it out (3.5.7)
<wers> there is a process thable tab but I want to see the total usage of my processor
<heroki> it could be a bit simpler on the panel, though
<Jemidon> back
<Jemidon> stupid wireless
<Jemidon> Dai: yes libxine-extracodecs is the one that i'm trying to get
<wers> what does the CPU load in ksysguard show? Processes?
<ardchoille> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<wers> according to htop, my mem usage is consistently 335/440MB. do you think I need a ram upgrade?
<Daisuke_Ido> it couldn't hurt, but that's a part of the way linux handles memory
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's needed, it's released to the process that needs it, i believe
<ardchoille> wers: open a term and run: free
<ardchoille> wers: Look at the buffers/cache line
<wers> buffers:2276
<wers> cached:97404
<wers> what does that mean?
<ardchoille> wers: No, look at the second line under used and free
<NickPresta> memory reallocation is expensive. memory is freed when needed.
<ardchoille> Right
<wers> used: 344144
<Jemidon> Dai: i tried to install from command and it says that the extra codecs have unmet dependencies and it depends on libxine1-ffmpeg but it is noninstallable
<wers> free: 106808
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> wers: upgrading ram wouldn't hurt
<wers> I'm wondering, why is my total swap 0?
<wers> I have a 2GB swap partition
<ardchoille> because it isn't being used
<wers> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> wers: because windows is satanic and uses swap all the time
<wers> what is the swap for anyway?
<Daisuke_Ido> linux is sane and doesn't.
<Jemidon> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<Jemidon> Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1
<Jemidon> that's what i keep getting every time i sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397725
<wers> I have 512 MB now, how much ram do I upgrade too?
<wers> would 1.5 GB be practical or too much?
<Daisuke_Ido> practical
<Daisuke_Ido> and probably financially the best option
<ardchoille> wers: When I build a system I always put 1gb ra in it
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm running 1gb and never swap
<ardchoille> same
<wers> even if I have a slow processor?
<wers> I have a Celeron M
<wers> I think 1.5ghz
<Daisuke_Ido> still ddr400
<Daisuke_Ido> right?
<wers> what is ddr400?
<ardchoille> PC3200?
<Daisuke_Ido> ram designation, aka pc3200
<wers> I do not know what those things are.. sorry
<Jemidon> ardchoille: it gets to 99% (connecting to wine.budgetdedicated.com (81.171.111.184) and stops
<ardchoille> Jemidon: That url won't even open for me
<Jemidon> ardchoille: then the connection times out,
<ardchoille> Same here.
<Jemidon> ardchoille: lol i wonder why it won't open
<Dragon121> hey
<ardchoille> Jemidon: May be the server
<Dragon121> im new to ubuntu
<Dragon121> i kinda need some help
<Dragon121> can anyone help me
<ardchoille> Dragon121: Hi, welcome. What is your issue?
<Dragon121> well
<Jemidon> ardchoille: Heh...that's very odd...i updated my wine earlier today
<Dragon121> im trying to install a microsoft product and i got wine but it wont go
<ardchoille> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dragon121> yea
<Dragon121> wine
<Dragon121> its a product
<Dragon121> lol
<Dragon121> its called wine emulator
<Daisuke_Ido> wrong
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<Dragon121> lol
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Sorry, can't help with wine, I haven't touched a Windows product in over 7 years.
<Dragon121> whoa lol
<Dragon121> then what games you play
<Dragon121> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> Wine Is Not an Emulator (exactly what WINE stands for)
<Dragon121> lol
<ardchoille> I don't play games.
<Daisuke_Ido> not all of us play games
<Jemidon> #winehq is where you can go for help as well Drago
<Dragon121> k
<Dragon121> ty
<Daisuke_Ido> although, a lot of games are playable through wine
<Dragon121> yea
<Dragon121> i just wanna install steam
<Dragon121> i need to know how though
<wers> should RAM size and processor speed be proportionate?
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Jemidon> ardchoille: oh no it's no problem ardchoille wait a second, it fetched something
<Daisuke_Ido> wers: not necessarily
<wers> ooh.. okay
<wers> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragon121: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Daisuke_Ido> that will help immensely
<Jemidon> heh i was just there earlier too
<ardchoille> Jemidon: repos can do that now and then
<Jemidon> ardchoille: so i just keep trying to update until i get no broken packages?
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Wait, broken packages?
<ardchoille> From the wine repo?
<Daisuke_Ido> ardchoille: -f install didn't help
<ardchoille> Oh
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's libxine-extracodecs from universe
<Daisuke_Ido> adept gave the "problem downloading or committing" error
<ardchoille> That's a repo problem.
<Jemidon> ardchoille: yea, for some reason my libxine-extracodecs package is broken
<Daisuke_Ido> not broken, nonexistant.  the repo's being a pain
<Jemidon> ardchoille: sorry, if i wasn't clear lol
<ardchoille> Jemidon: I would wait a bit and try later.. sounds like a repo is b0rked or something
<ardchoille> could be updating commits or some such
<Jemidon> ardchoille: hmm...odd that it's been b0rked all day lol...everything else upgrades with no prob
<spawn57> my ssiter's friend asked me to put some music on her 30gb ipod
<spawn57> ...5 mins later I told her there wasn't enough space on it..
<ardchoille> Jemidon: recently the security repo was down for hours, it happens.
<Jemidon> ardchoille: well then lol what fun what fun
<ardchoille> hehe
<Jemidon> oh well, i suppose i'll have to try tomorrow or something, it doesn't help that my internet kept shutting off the other day
* Jemidon kicks the respositories
<ardchoille> You break it, you bought it
<ardchoille> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> good thing ubuntu's free, huh?
<Jemidon> exactly
<NickPresta> it's gratis
<Jemidon> let the security team fix it
<Jemidon> hee hee
<dsmith> dont kick the repos..
<Jemidon> y?
<Daisuke_Ido> cuz they kick back?
<Jemidon> i kick harder hee hee
<StR> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kuukkeli> Got problems.  1st: Kubuntu or ubuntu, both are pixel mess. but after changing nv to vesa from xserver-xorg it works
<kuukkeli> 2nd: Everytime i enable nvidia drivers and rebnoot, linux crashes and comes to black screen what i can type to.
<kuukkeli> *reboot
<panigrc> hi
<kuukkeli> hi
<panigrc> i have a problem with greasemonkey, when i am trying to install a script it doesn't show the popup but it does show the whole script, I 've searched but couldn't find anything
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not a kubuntu problem
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a firefox problem, and more specifically, a greasemonkey problem
<Jemidon> grease and monkey don't go well together
<Jemidon> too slippery
<panigrc> i know but how can i debug ?? the error console doesn't tell anything
<panigrc> lol
<Jemidon> havn't a clue, i'm still trying to get the damn repositories to update on my end
<Jemidon> lol
<vzduch> Jemidon: what's the problem?
<panigrc> i thought that it was the linux version problem cause before some months when i had *** greasemonkey worked
<dsmith> Jemidon: has been kicking the repos and they shut him out
<Jemidon> vzduch: one of my repositories is still down for something, so i can't get the updates i need to install stuff and i keep kicking the repos hoping they'll respond
<Jemidon> nicely i might add
<Jemidon> or one of the repositories i should say, they aren't mine
<vzduch> Jemidon: tried a different mirror?
<Jemidon> cause if it were mine,  i wouldn't be in this situation...grr
* Jemidon kicks repository again
<Jemidon> vzduch, i dunno any other mirror
<vzduch> Jemidon: which mirror is it that isn't responding?
<Jemidon> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<panigrc> has anyone managed to install xgl ?
<Jemidon> and with sudo apt-get -f update i get the following: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
* Jemidon thinks he's getting good at this copy and past thingy majigger
<panigrc> ok there is another problem too .. sometimes when i shut down kubuntu then is stops with a black screen without to follow the shut down proccess this is very bad
<joker14> gibts die seite auf deutsch ?
<waylandbill> panigrc: ati proprietary?
<pag> !de | joker14
<ubotu> joker14: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jombee> what are the risks associated with upgrading to kde 4?
<kuukkeli> Got problems.  1st: Kubuntu or ubuntu, both are pixel mess. but after changing nv to vesa from xserver-xorg it works
<kuukkeli> 2nd: Everytime i enable nvidia drivers and rebnoot, linux crashes and comes to black screen what i can type to.
<panigrc> also when i try to run firefox then it takes so long and then it stops
<panigrc> (sometimes)
<panigrc> but from the other features i am fully satisfied
<waylandbill> panigrc: are you using the proprietary ati display driver?
<panigrc> i have tried to install it but when i am trying to test opengl  idon't remember the command
<panigrc> it says again mesa 3d
<panigrc> sorry i have install it
<panigrc> i changed the xorg.conf
<panigrc> but the 3d is still mesa
<panigrc> and openoffice doesn't work
<panigrc> and some other programms
<panigrc> if you can guide me to find a solution i would be thankfull
<panigrc> probably ati drivers are not as good yet
<panigrc> i have ati 9600 xt
<vzduch> Jemidon: it's a bit complicated as it seems finding mirrors.. but perhaps you might (at least for the moment) change the "us" in your faulty mirror to something else (e.g. "ca") or leave it out
<hangthedj> panigrc: sorry i don't know anything about ati
<hangthedj> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<panigrc> thanx i'll check it out and tell you
<waylandbill> that's the one I used for ati driver.
<vzduch> kuukkeli: what card do you have?
<_Codeman_> Does kubuntu have joystick support and if so what joysticks and what packages, if any, do I need
<kuukkeli> vzduch
<kuukkeli> nvidia 6600 gt agp
<vzduch> not that I knew too much about recent cards.. but it should work w/ the standard nvidia-glx
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<panigrc> i finally managed to install scripts in greasemonkey
<panigrc> i did a new profile and transfered all needed to that profile
<vzduch> kuukkeli: what exactly do you get when starting w/ nvidia enabled?
<kuukkeli> after enabling the drivers, i restart and then comes black screen
<vzduch> kuukkeli: only black screen or a command prompt?
<kuukkeli> more like terminal without pregave text
<kuukkeli> black screen what i can type to
<vzduch> so you get a command prompt?
<kuukkeli> yup
<vzduch> then when you're in there, type 'startx'.. it should give you error messages
<kuukkeli> oh, okay.
<kuukkeli> next time i do that
<vzduch> and when you get errors starting up X, you might also want to read through /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<boguh> hi, where to install new kdm themes?
<vzduch> these errors give you (or at least more experienced ppl) clues as to what goes wrong
<pag> !find kdm-theme
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes
<boguh> i ment is it done in control center or elsewhere?
<pag> boguh, install kdmtheme -package :)
<pag> boguh, yeha, that is what you will achieve with ' kdmtheme '  I remembered packagename wrong at the begining
<boguh> should be installed by default
<Existz> anyone an nvidia professional?
<pag> boguh, umm... Vim should also be fully installed by default, so is the thing with $anyotherprogramm  there's just not enough space to satisfy everyone :)
<pag> !ask | Existz
<ubotu> Existz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boguh> hehe, but still cant find the kdm theme manager :(
<Existz> pag my nvidia kernel module won't load
<sx666> I can not find the sudo apt-get install 915resolution in kubuntu...
<pag> boguh, if you've installed "kdmtheme" the manager should be found in kcontrol -> system admin. -> KDM Theme..
<pag> Existz, does it give any error?
<Existz> that's the error
<pag> boguh, or if you prefer system settings, then it can be found under Appearance
<pag> Existz, so what exactly are you doing; which command fails?
<sx66> anyone conf the 915resolution?
<Existz> when I try to start x
<Existz> I get nvidia-kernel-module failed toload
<Existz> brb man pissing
<pag> !info 915resolution | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<sx66> pag: yes, so....where is it in kubuntu? via sudo apt-get install 915resolution, E: Couldn't find package 915resolution
<pag> !universe | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Total_dumbass> Hi all!
<sx66> pag: I have searched for the "915" nothing. even when I had updated...
<pag> sx66, well do you have universe enabled?
<Total_dumbass> Got a little problem here... Tried to install KDE on Ubuntu (aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, kde-desktop etc), seems that everything went fine, but now I lost my login screen (have to type startx to get into GUI), and there's no KDE, just good old Ubuntu Nautilus... How to get to KDE? Any ideas? Thanks.
<pag> Total_dumbass, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm   see if that helps with the first problem
<vzduch> Total_dumbass: for starters, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start'
<Total_dumbass> Thanks, I'll try that.
<vzduch> from out of X, that is
<Dragon121> yo
<Dragon121> i have a uqestion
<Dragon121> if you guys can hear me
<Dragon121> can ubuntu get viruses?
<Total_dumbass> Probably- yes.
<Dragon121> like
<Dragon121> how
<Dragon121> do i need antivirus software?
<pag> Dragon121, less than 1% chanse for getting them, so don't worry
<pag> !virus | Dragon121
<ubotu> Dragon121: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Dragon121> phew ty
<Total_dumbass> Try Clamav...
<Dragon121> well u need wine for tht
<pag> there's no need for A/V unless you run a mailserver
<vzduch> Dragon121: http://web.archive.org/web/20060515194001/http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<vzduch> pag: or download Windoze software for family members who refuse to use Linux ;)
<Total_dumbass> Going on reboot... Hoping everything will work fine. :)
<pag> vzduch, yeah :-)
<Existz> back
<Dragon121> well i am running mozzila thunderbird and AIM
<Dragon121> so is tht ok
<Dragon121> ???
<pag> Existz, do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<Dragon121> oh and what about spyware
<Dragon121> i hate tht shit
<sx66> is kubuntu less resource hogg as ubuntu?
<Dragon121> yes
<sx66> yes?
<Dragon121> i have ubuntu
<Dragon121> running ATM
<sx66> atm?
<Dragon121> at the moment
<sx66> what is atm?
<waylandbill> sx66: when using kde based programs, it uses less resources.
<tmbg_> at the moment
<sx66> oh
<Dragon121> lol
<sx66> lol
<vzduch> sx66: in my experience, *buntu is not a resource hog anyway..
<sx66> gnome=more resources?
<Dragon121> i like ubuntu WAY better than xp or vista i have em both
<vzduch> sx66: if you want to see a resource hog, try openSUSE..
<waylandbill> since it is reusing the same libraries, it doesn't to load as many
<sx66> haha
<pag> Dragon121, don't worry about viruses / spyware... and by the way: Please keep this channel family friendly.
<Dragon121> ok sorry bout my language
<sx66> xfce I found is the most effective.
<Dragon121> wont do it again
<sx66> xfce does not make my fan start up. kde and gnome make it start...how can I configure that?
<hangthedj> on my laptop there is a toshiba utility.  maybe there is one for your computer.
<sx66> does linux reconz. that? hangthedj
<vzduch> ?
<sx66> ?
<hangthedj> when i installed linux on my laptop, it did.
<sx66> what app did it install?
<hangthedj> toshset i think.
<hangthedj> lemme check
<Dragon121> why doesnt your fan start up lol
<Dragon121> u have a laptop?
<Dragon121> running ubuntu or kbuntu
<kharloss> hi there. i have a problem . when i try transfer some files from my HDD to my USB stick , transfer is verry slow ...  sometimes 1 MB but often  less then 32 kb/sec   and  verry  "fluctuating" ...   any solution ?
<Dragon121> umm
<Dragon121> i think your computer is slow
<Dragon121> or its a problem
<Dragon121> with ubuntu
<Dragon121> or kbuntu
<Dragon121> just guessign
<hangthedj> sx66: it installed fnfxd toshset and toshutils, which all do the same thing.
<sx66> Dragon121: yes, my fan is at 100% now, I have ... p(m) 1gb ram
<gabriele> ciao a tutti
<vzduch> kharloss: USB 1.1?
<gabriele> ma qui si parla inglese
<kharloss> no   usb 2.0 i guess . my computer suport  2.0
<vzduch> !it | gabriele
<sx66> Dragon121: what is ubiquity? it is in the top of my sudo top.
<hangthedj> kharloss: the device may not.
<glauco1> hi, i have a problem with azureus, he cresh when i open it
<glauco1> :
<sx66> so, kde is lighter weight than gnome?
<hangthedj> nah just better.
<sx66> how?
<glauco1> what i must do?
<sx66> hangthedj: how is kde better? as in the cpu and etc handling?
<Lynoure> glauco1: if you do not insist on using azureus, try some other torrent client, like ktorrent?
<waylandbill> sx66: when using kde applications, it uses less resources than a gnome desktop. R
<waylandbill> Running firefox or the like will use non kde libraries though.
<glauco1> ktorrent give me other problems
<hangthedj> alot more features, alot more configuration, alot prettier.  alot more comforatable
<hangthedj> <sp?>
<sx66> oh
<vzduch> a lot, comfortable :)
<arun> comfortable
<arun> :)
<hangthedj> thanks
<pag> glauco1, if you really need Azureus, then installing java might help
<sx66> lol
<waylandbill> acutally 'alot' was correct, not 'a lot'
<hangthedj> and i work at a college i should be ashamed
<arun> umm does gmail not work in konqueror
<arun> a lot is correct
<sx66> how do you see your sys resources beside using top?
<arun> not alot
<sx66> lol
<glauco1> i have alredy installed
<arun> sx66: ksysguard
<sx66> what is your top 10 fav. apps guys?
<pag> arun, works for me :s you might have to use fake user-agent though
<Lynoure> arun: a lot is correct of gmail in konqueror, because they don't support it fully.
<arun> it didnt work with the fake user agent
<hangthedj> hitting control+escape will take you there.
<tmbg_> sx66, xsensors
<pag> sx66, amarok, konqueror, vim...
<tmbg_> amarok takes some getting used to but I like it a lot
<Dragon121> lol
<waylandbill> actually, being a dead metaphor, it's best just to say more.
<hangthedj> joe, amarok, k3b, konqueror, kaudiocreator, kpat, vmware
<waylandbill> arun: it works with the fake user agent. M
<waylandbill> Make sure you have mail.google.com as the site
<vzduch> konsole, irssi, krusader, konqueror, k3b, kmail, audacious, idjc
<arun> waylandbill: with the fake user agent, it just outputs everything as plain text
<arun> no layout or anything
<arun> just words
<arun> one after the other
<hangthedj> oh yeah yakuake
<sx66> what is normal for ksysguard viewing in the charts?
<waylandbill> arun: i set it to tell that I'm firefox and then I had to switch out of standard mode.
<arun> how do you switch out of standard mode
<sx66> arun: standard mode of what? and why?
<waylandbill> sx66: gmail's standard mode.
<sx66> lol
<arun> i can only view it in html mode with konqueror's default identification
<waylandbill> arun: it should have a link at the top or bottom. Loading the site now.
<arun> otherwise it just outputs plain text
<arun> weird
<sx66> what time is it over there guys?
<hangthedj> 2 am
<sx66> 02:23:45 am
<vzduch> @ now berlin
<TheInfinity> 11:19 *g*
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: July 14 2007, 11:22:06 - Next meeting: Xubuntu Developers in 7 hours 37 minutes
<arun> and how do i configure konqueror to use ctrl enter for .com, shift enter for .net, etc
<sx66> lol
<sx66> hak5 FTW!
<sx66> brb
<replman> Hi!
<pag> !hi | replman
<ubotu> replman: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hangthedj> !hi | crazyrobot
<ubotu> crazyrobot: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hangthedj> :)
<hangthedj> !hi | hangthedj
<pag> !botabuse | hangthedj
<ubotu> hangthedj: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<replman> I successfully installed a new graphic-card and the driver to that card. Everything works fine, only the resolution is bad (~ 800x600). When i go to control-center -> display -> sysadmin, it seems that kdesu is outside of the screen ;-)
<vzduch> the sun is shining, the radio is playing Gypsy Kings :)
<hangthedj> ?
<vzduch> replman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<replman> but without sysadmin-mode i cannot change the resolution ;-)
<arun> maria maria
<arun> replman: do what vzduch said
<replman> vzduch: thank you. I know that i also can edit the xorg.conf-file, but it's very weak, that something like that can happen....
<arun> ?
<vzduch> seems the probing for the monitor is not too good in *buntu
<replman> isn't there a way to get kdesu back
<vzduch> resp. that of the Nvidia driver
<vzduch> replman: ?
<imslow357> my question mark key is  `s! :-(
<replman> Yes, nvidia set the monitor to "generic"
<vzduch> replman: gotta blame Nvidia for that..
<replman> vzduch: ;-)
<sx66> how do you install a printer?
<replman> vzduch: but i think especialy kdesu should check if it's position is outside of the screen
<skollie> sx66: System Settings, Printers
<sx66> lol crashed
<sx66> keeps crashing
<skollie> sx66: what keeps crashing
<sx66> printing...hold on
<ciga> hi
<Dragon121> u have a thing that is conflicting with it thts why
<Dragon121> hi
<hangthedj> whats the ubuntu channel to talk about random ubuntu stuff?
<Dragon121> yes
<Dragon121> and other things
<Dragon121> like games
<Dragon121> support
<Dragon121> with ubuntu
<pag> hangthedj, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ciga> I appended vga=795 to grub, now I have 1280x1024 for console. how do I change the refresh rate from 60hz to 75hz?
<hangthedj> thats the one.
<skollie> hangthedj:  the #ubuntu channel is for support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for random stuff
<Existz> question
<Existz> how many headers should I have in my /usr/src location?
<sx66> how do you set the screen backlight to turn off at 1min?
<pag> Existz, I have four
<Existz> I have 4 also
<Existz> that doesn't seem right
<Dragon121> k
<hangthedj> Existz: as many as you have kernels. if you installed them all.
<sx66> got it nvm
<Existz> you got my problem with nvidia kernel not loading?
<Existz> geforce 8500
<i98linux> hellow... i like mount a system raid (software) i have use a mdadm command?
<Dragon121> why is there always a problem with nvidia cards for ubuntu???
<Dragon121> they need to fix it
<pag> Existz, install nividia-glx-new (I guess...)
<Existz> using
<Existz> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run
<Existz> seriously, they do
<sx66> RESTART, wo0o completed install :D
<Existz> pag
<Existz> did that
<Existz> no dice
<Existz> went all over the world
<Existz> and went to new beta drivers which gave better results
<Existz> and those are it
<Existz> no other drivers
<Existz> support my card
<sx66> brb
<i98linux> hellow... i like mount a system raid (software) i have use a mdadm command?
<Existz> dragon
<Existz> what card you running?
<Dragon121> nvidia geforce FX 5200
<Dragon121> kinda old
<Existz> use to have that
<Dragon121> but decent
<Dragon121> yea
<Existz> until it fried itself
<Dragon121> how lol
<Dragon121> now im worried
<Existz> didn't have a power surge
<Existz> learned the hard way to buy one
<i98linux> Dragon121: did you use a compiz fusion?
<Dragon121> S**T
<Existz> had a power outtage
<Dragon121> oh
<Existz> it fried my motherboard
<Existz> and videocard
<Dragon121> crud
<Dragon121> im screwed
<Existz> get a power surge
<Existz> it's worth the money
<Dragon121> well ok
<replman> Dragon121: just a view minutes ago i successfully installed my geforce FX 5200 :-)
<Dragon121> nice lol
<replman> Dragon121: with kubuntu feisty
<Dragon121> cool
<Existz> trying to install an 8500 GT
<Existz> it's been such a bitch
<Dragon121> well lol
<Dragon121> good luck lol
<Dragon121> yea
<Existz> 14 hrs hours now
<Dragon121> nvidia is the hardest to run on ubuntu
<Existz> actually
<Existz> let me see
<Existz> I say about 24 hrs
<Dragon121> cant even get my wireless to work lol
<Existz> through out this week
<Existz> spent on working on this stupid problem
<replman> Dragon121: just go to nvidia.com-site and get the linux-driver for that card
<ciga> does anyone can help me how to change my refresh rate from 60hz to 75hz in console? I have vga=795 for grub...
<Dragon121> working on wired
<Existz> I did
<Existz> didn't work for shit
<Dragon121> lol
<Existz> only their beta driver supports the 8500 and up
<Existz> it's bs
<Existz> but the beta gave me better results
<Existz> less errors
<Dragon121> if anyone can help me with the wireless connection i cant get mine to work
<Dragon121> oh lol
<pag> !wireless | Dragon121
<ubotu> Dragon121: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dragon121> k ty
<Existz> haha
<hangthedj> Dragon121: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<Existz> pag any other ideas
<Existz> ?
<pag> Existz, not really :(
<Existz> I know people who just gave up and said fuck it they'll run on vesa
<Existz> haha
<Dragon121> i have
<Existz> screw vesa
<Dragon121> REALTEK
<Existz> realtek what?
<Existz> i got realtekkkkk
<Dragon121> 54 mbps wireless card
<Existz> ah
<Existz> got a conroe-sata 2 mb
<Dragon121> yea my whole computer is realtek and nvidia lol
<Existz> yeah
<Existz> same
<Dragon121> but my hdd is western digital
<Dragon121> lol
<hangthedj> maybe madwifi could help?
<hangthedj> it helped me
<Dragon121> im look in wht wifi cards ubuntu supports
<hangthedj> although i don't have realtek, well i do, but its not wireless.
<Dragon121> lol well GREAT it doent reconize realtek
<Dragon121> wtf do i do
<Dragon121> just my luck
<wepiha> In kmix I cannot select the "Shared Rear/Line-In" switch... what can I do?
<Existz> can't believe how fast batteries die on a wireless mouse
<skollie> Dragon121: Go have a look at this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2681.html
<theea> heloo
<theea> jhutchins: heloo friend
<wepiha> Existz: I have the same problem occasionally... usually when the mouse picks up the tiniest amount of movement. 2 suggestions if you haven't tried already...
<Existz> try what?
<wepiha> Existz: 1) leave the mouse on an entirely flat surface when not in use
<wepiha> Existz: 2) buy a mouse that is more energy efficient ;)
<Existz> well works now, just had to replace the batteries
<Existz> haha
<Existz> I went over to nimh batteries
<Existz> saves money in the long run
<Existz> like you wouldn't imagine
<wepiha> same as what I use (2000mAh variety)
<Existz> I use to use batteries from the $.99 store
<Existz> they fucking ruined a $50 mp3 player
<Existz> the acid leaked out
<Existz> after a few months
<wepiha> im NZ so I use whatever I can find thats cheaper than normal AAs!
<Existz> nimh's the way to goooo
<Existz> i'm not even sure what to do about this problem anymore
<kuukkeli> where is Restricted Drivers Manage at kubuntu?
<Existz> doesn't have them
<Existz> you need to apt-get it
<kuukkeli> and command is?
<kuukkeli> sudo apt-get install Restricted_Drivers_Manage ?
<kuukkeli> :D
<pag> kuukkeli, package is restricted-manager
<pag> it'll pull lots of gnome-depencies iirc.
<kuukkeli> pag, i need that for my nvidia driver. :-/
<pag> kuukkeli, I didn't say you shouldn't try, I just warned you about the depencies
<kuukkeli> pag, hehe
<kuukkeli> does kubuntu use KDE or gnome? ;S
<kuukkeli> forgot
<pag> kde
<wepiha> can I have a script run when a network connection is detected/lost?
<hangthedj> what kind of script?
<wepiha> hangthedj: well I have a network bridge (that I can $1 start/stop/restart) which I then want to enable/disable when eth1 is up/down respectively
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<miltos> does anyone know how to update the dvb-x list including more satellites in kaffeine?
<hangthedj> is eth1 wireless or something?
<theea> it is possible to reinstal ubuntu without formating partitions to avoid backup action on dvd?
<wepiha> eth1 is connected to my xbox 360 that wants LIVE working, however when the bridge is enabled, it only works if eth1 is up
<wepiha> thus leaving me without the option to have it up permenantly
<hangthedj> i suppose it might be possible to create a cron job to check the connection
<theea>  it is possible to reinstal ubuntu without formating partitions to avoid backup action on dvd?
<hangthedj> theea: why do you need to reinstall?
<ksivaji> theea use rescue broken system option
<SilentDis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wepiha> hangthedj: thanks i will look more into these cron jobs you speak of
<theea> because i messed up the flash instalation and i can't see all flash on firefox
<hangthedj> how did you mess up the flash installation?
<ksivaji> theea you can if you have plugins
<theea>  rescue broken system < where to find it
<ksivaji> theea it will be there in ubuntu install cd
<theea> ksivaji: on some pages it doies not se the last version 6.0 of flash and browsed page looks empty even on others i cand see flash
<leandro> hi there
<ksivaji>    theea    http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<wepiha> ksivaji: can you check about:plugins to see if 'application/x-shockwave-flash' mime-type is available?
<hangthedj> theea: i think flash is on 9 now.
<leandro> can anyone help? i have a problem with a script: I need it to run as root without asking the password everytime
<ksivaji> wepiha yo u shockware  for linux
<theea> yes and the page is asking minimum 6 and it sees there only 5
<pag> leandro, iirc. chmod +s does that... use with caution
<theea> that's why i want to reinstall
<leandro> well... it does not seem to work
<ksivaji> wepiha you cant install shockwave in linux
<leandro> the script has a single line, something like "ifdown rausb1"
<hangthedj> just run the script again.  or copy the libflash*.so to ~/.firefox
<ksivaji> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<leandro> I tried to chmod +s it but it still says I have no permission
<pag> leandro, sudo chmod +s  ?
<apple> 
<wepiha> ksivaji: hmm my firefox must be special then ;)
<leandro> I'll try again
<apple> can you speak chinese ?
<ksivaji> wepiha how?
<pag> !cn | apple
<ubotu> apple: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<apple>    
<wepiha> ksivaji: because I have Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31 installed as npwrapper.libflashplayer.so installed
<leandro> pag: nothing... I still have to launch it with sudo...
<Existz> tpag's still on?
<wepiha> ksivaji: on an x86_64 system might I add... ok maybe not so special, I think I might have some confusion going on with differentiating Shockwave somehow?
<Existz> haha apple came in here writing in chinese
<ksivaji> wepiha i dont know much about this
<wepiha> ksivaji: nah man, i'm not picking on you it just seems interesting how uboto stated something seemingly contrary to my system... ?
<wepiha> ksivaji: how obsurd
<wepiha> ksivaji: ah, shockwave != flash according to adobe. ah well I guess they should know better than I ;)
<leandro> mmm, a question... can something like "echo foo | sudo script.sh" work?
<ksivaji> wepiha i dont know much about this
<pag> Existz, yup, still here.
<wepiha> leandro: try `echo foo | sudo script.sh -`
<ksivaji> wepiha dont mistake me
<wepiha> ksivaji: ?
<ksivaji> wepiha nothing
<wepiha> ksivaji: for a watermelon?   sure...
<leandro> wepiha: nope, it still asks the pwd..
<leandro> mmm... I think I must create the file as root... am I right?
<theea> ksivaji: i booted again from cd only oprions are : start or install / start in safe graphic mode/ install with driver update cd / check cd for defects/ test memory / boot first harddisk
<kraut> moin
<theea> ksivaji: so i did not find the option mentioned by you
<ksivaji> theea  is that livecd or installation cd
<theea> live cd original from canonical
<ksivaji> theea option what i told you is there in install cd and i tried that option yesterday also
<vzduch> what option?
<theea> where i can download instalation cd
<ksivaji> ubuntu.com
<vzduch> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<theea> there i saw only live cd
<theea> for 7.4
<ksivaji> theea wait i will give you link
<theea> thankx
<leandro> damn...
<leandro> OK, I have the script... the owner user is root, group root
<leandro> but still after chmod +s I need a pwd to run it
<leandro> WHY?
<ksivaji> theea tp://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/kubuntu/feisty/
<theea> thank you
<ksivaji> theea select alternae cd for your machine
* runlevelten returns in a much less grumpy form than last night
<vzduch> theea: nearer to you --> http://ftp.astral.ro/mirrors/ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<ksivaji> vzduch are you sure he is having i386 machine ?
<Dragon121> k im back
<vzduch> ksivaji: nah, just guessing :)
<Dragon121> if anyone cares lol
<theea> got it
<leandro> any idea anyone?
<vzduch> theea: if you have a 64 bit machine, it's http://ftp.astral.ro/mirrors/ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<eagles0513875> woot i am already runnign 64bit
<theea> question on i386 i use
<vzduch> ah, look ksivaji, my guess was good ;)
<eagles0513875> theea: u wont regretting running 64bit if have a 64bit machine
<theea> not yet but in future i will have a 64
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> i have 2 and i love it
<rjb> sh*t, since i upgraded to feisty my laptop started getting hard hangs about 2-3 times a day
<rjb> as in, need to powerdown to reboot
<eagles0513875> rjb: did u do a clean install or
<rjb> no, a dist-upgrade
<eagles0513875> do a clean install
<rjb> why would that be any different
<eagles0513875> if u can cuz i had trouble when i upgraded
<rjb> it's probably a device driver
<rjb> my suspicions go towards ndiswrapper
<eagles0513875> trust me i did a dist upgrade from edgy to feisty and i had alot of issues and when i did a clean install i didnt have the problems
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> what kinda wifi card u got
<rjb> eagles0513875: depends on what sort of issues
<rjb> bcm4318 iirc
<ksivaji> rjb ya i too got problem when i upgrade
<eagles0513875> i have a site for ay then rjb
<rjb> had no trouble on edgy
<rjb> i'm considering a downgrade:-/
<eagles0513875> rjb: try a clean install trust me
<eagles0513875> rjb: also in regards to ndiswrapper u know in kubuntu its broken up into 3 pkgs
<rjb> the o/s freezing is not a problem that's easily caused by userspace issues
<eagles0513875> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<eagles0513875> that is for any broadcom driver
<rjb> and i'm positive it's the o/s and not just the xserver
<eagles0513875> they took windows driver rewwrote it in c and recompiled it
<rjb> eagles0513875:  i know all that
<eagles0513875> i have to say though even when i did a dist upgrade from feisty to gutsy to try it out and help test it i ran into issues there 2
<rjb> i tried it, it was quite unstable for me
<rjb> took about 10 attempts on the average before i could associate to the ap
<rjb> & it filled my logs with cryptic error messages
<rjb> spitting them out every second
<eagles0513875> it was when i did a dist upgrade but when i did a clean install everything is fine
<eagles0513875> im on gutsy right now im not having any trouble except with amarok and kde 3.5.7
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<rjb> what i have is i'm sure either a kernel issue or a h/w issue
<eagles0513875> j/w did u upgrade all the repositories to feisty so u could do the dist upgrade
<rjb> i followed the instructions on kubuntu.org
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> i dunno what else to tell ya dude
<rjb> though the gui upgrade tool didn't work for me
<rjb> so i took the command-line route
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> take a look at that
<eagles0513875> its rather useful
<replman> strange thing: in feisty you can go to system-settings -> display and (A) go to sysadmin mode and change resolution -> resolution is written into xorg.conf or (B) stay in user mode and change the resolution for your user. Where is this information stored? It's not in xorg.conf...
<sanchez> hola
<sanchez> algun espaol
<sanchez> por aqui
<eagles0513875> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eagles0513875> solo ingles en este canale
<sanchez> ok sorry
<sanchez> thx
<sanchez> bye
<eagles0513875> no prob
<eagles0513875> lol my spanish is rusty
<sanchez> xD
<vzduch> eagles0513875: s/canale/canal/ - otherwise it was correct
<vzduch> canale is Italian ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> vzduch: im havin trouble installing some kde4 pkgs what r some dpkg commands i can run
<vzduch> eagles0513875: don't ask me, I don't run KDE4
<eagles0513875> i know but i just need some dpkg commands
<vzduch> man dpkg
<l1ght> salve a tutti
<eagles0513875> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rjb> dpkg --help is a good start ;-)
<eagles0513875> lol ok
<rjb> oh & btw the bcm43xx driver lies to iwconfig about connection speed
<vzduch> rjb: tell that the developers ;)
<rjb> it always gives 11Mbps even when that's not true
<rjb> vzduch: I'M SURE THEY KNOW
<rjb> sorry
<rjb> (capslock accident)
<vzduch> rjb: well, be glad if it's more ;)
<rjb> but the users might be confused
<eagles0513875> im so ready to slaughter amarok
<eagles0513875> and kde 3.5.7
* vzduch doesn't use Amarok
<wepiha> eagles0513875: 'slaugther'?
<eagles0513875> kill amarrok lol
<vzduch> anyone here have a Seveas source in his/her sources.list?
<rjb> amarok is da best
* wepiha agrees with rjb
<eagles0513875> it is yes
* vzduch prefers Audacious
<eagles0513875> but with kde 3.5.7 the audio cust in and out briefly  with flack and its driving me nuts
<rjb> ok, gone
<eagles0513875> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<wepiha> eagles0513875: tried increasing the priority and / or enabling realtime playack in system settings?
<eagles0513875> ? let me check where in setting could i find it
<eagles0513875> wepiha: where do i find those settings in amarok
<wepiha> eagles0513875: its acutally under system settings -> sound system
<vzduch> anyone here have a Seveas source in his/her sources.list?
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> vzduch: check this link out
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> try that vzduch
<vzduch> eagles0513875: that's not my question
<eagles0513875> u want to know if anyone has tried that repository
<eagles0513875> or the stuff on it
<vzduch> eagles0513875: no, I want to know what version of Audacious (if any) they have
<eagles0513875> ahh
<nikola> hi everyone
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> nikola: hey
<nikola> well
<nikola> i need help
<eagles0513875> wepiha: what bout the buffer
<eagles0513875> nikola: ask ur question away lol
<nikola> heh
<eagles0513875> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<nikola> which messenger i can use
<Dragon121> yo does anyone have AIM here?
<eagles0513875> i do Dragon121
<pag> nikola, whichever you want ;)
<eagles0513875> nikol u can use kopete which comes default
<nikola> like msn!
<replman> the answer to my question (resolution) is: ~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc
<Dragon121> can i have ur username??
<eagles0513875> i hav emsn too and i use kopete
<Dragon121> to put in my buddy list
<eagles0513875> ok wat for
<wepiha> eagles0513875: it may need to be increased on your system
<eagles0513875> the buffer
<Dragon121> to put on my buddy list
<wepiha> yes
<nikola> kopet doesn`t work
<eagles0513875> reason
<vzduch> what's emsn?
<pag> nikola, KMess ans aMsn are clients for only MSN...
<vzduch> I know amsn..
<eagles0513875> nikola: it works for me
<nikola> ok
<nikola> tnx
<eagles0513875> Dragon121: what u want to add me for
<Dragon121> need a friend
<Dragon121> lol
<Dragon121> see if it works
<Dragon121> lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<Dragon121> cant get xfire to work on gosh darn ubuntu
<Dragon121> or any of my games
<eagles0513875> Dragon121: u need to use wine
<Dragon121> any i got emulators for em
<shabo> how to play *.dat video files?
<Dragon121> yea i got wine
<Dragon121> but
<eagles0513875> wepiha: increa the buffer or decrease it
<Dragon121> when i play CSS it has no letters
<wepiha> eagles0513875: increase it
<Dragon121> lol
<Dragon121> idk why
<eagles0513875> ok how much
<pag> !enter | Dragon121
<ubotu> Dragon121: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eagles0513875> Dragon121: there is a new program that called crossover its another pay emulator but it looks really promissing
<Dragon121> ok
<Dragon121> will try it
<eagles0513875> its like cedega
<eagles0513875> Dragon121: U HAVE TO PAY sry for caps
<Dragon121> pay?
<wepiha> eagles0513875: a little is better, all depending on your system
<Dragon121> aw
<eagles0513875> lol ok
<Dragon121> darn
<eagles0513875> Dragon121: i think u can try before u buy lol
<Dragon121> yo whts the emulator called again gimme a link please
<eagles0513875> google teh company name called codeweavers
<Dragon121> ok
<vzduch> eagles0513875: Crossover is not new, it was previously called Crossover Office because it was originally made to run M$ Office on Linux
<Dragon121> oh
<Dragon121> but can it run games?
<Dragon121> i need to know
<ksivaji> !pastebin
<vzduch> running games w/ Crossover is unsupported, but you can try
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> Dragon121: yes it can they tested css and world of warcraft on it
<Dragon121> ok
<Dragon121> now how do i get rid of wine lol
<eagles0513875> vzduch: its changed though it can bplay games
<Dragon121> will it work with wine installed too
<vzduch> sudo aptitude remove wine
<Dragon121> the site wont go lol
<eagles0513875> dunno
<eagles0513875> then their site is down
<wepiha> eagles0513875: sound any better ?
<eagles0513875> hold on
<eagles0513875> wepiha: lil bit better
<Dragon121> now what is wephia lolo
<eagles0513875> name of a person in the channel whose helping me
<wepiha> Dragon121: its my name!
<wepiha> IRL
<wepiha> haha
<Dragon121> lol
<wepiha> aren't I the blessed one ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Dragon121> well eagle can i get ur aim username or not
<eagles0513875> ive increased it quite alot and its still not helping
<Dragon121> need to see if it works
<eagles0513875> Dragon121: its smalleagle051387
<Dragon121> ty
<eagles0513875> wepiha: its not working should i start decreasing the bugger
<wepiha> eagles0513875: the default is 232 ms
<eagles0513875> im at 348
<zorglu_>  q. i want to do oprofile/sysprofile on the kernel on ubuntu feisty, can i do that without recompiling the kernel ? like by using existing packages ? if so wich one ?
<wepiha> eagles0513875: I have struck and rectified this several times prior yet i'm stuck with defective memory at the moment :(
<eagles0513875> damn that suxs
<wepiha> eagles0513875: do you know what sound engine you are using in amarok and system-settings?
<eagles0513875> auto detect so my computer uses alsa
<wepiha> and in amarok?
<eagles0513875> in amarok autodetect
<wepiha> I believe amarok-xine is the most stable?
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> wepiha: for the sound system its using xine engine
<bluewebman> does anyone know how i can get java to run on this ubuntu?
<Dragon121> i got it o
<Dragon121> to
<eagles0513875> wepiha: its not working ill ttyl guys
<eagles0513875> time for lunch
<wepiha> eagles0513875: hope you get it solved. good luck
<eagles0513875> i reported it to kde already so its only a moment of time
<eagles0513875> cuz i can use exaile which i hate but it works fine in exaile
<Dragon121> what it exaile?
<eagles0513875> amarok knock off its a piece of shit
<neko_> Hello
<neko_> what is fglrx ?
<neko_> ????????????
<angelmadrid> alguien habla espaol aqyui??
<jack> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<runlevelten> hello BluesKaj
<vzduch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi runlevelten, vzduch, what's up ? raining this morning (here in Northern Ontario)
<BluesKaj> We're allowed a couple of greetings without the offtopic cops bothering us ( I hope ) :)
<vzduch> BluesKaj: sunshine in western Germany, wonderful beach weather after lots of rain and ~20C for weeks..
<BluesKaj> nice vzduch ! :)
<BluesKaj> lots of storms here in the past 2 weeks , power failures due to lightning ...lucky to be here today
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: gloomy in the UK
<runlevelten> no torrential rain right now, which is nice. Been a lot of rain and thunderstorms
<BluesKaj> wet summer in the northern hemisphere
<JackNETUK> @BluesKaj Same here
<BluesKaj> how can I prevent the cursor inside the google searchbox from jumping to the end of the line after just one keystroke. when tring to make a correction
<vzduch> BluesKaj: yeah, seems so.. we in Germany don't have it as wet as the UK or the southern US e.g. though
<shadowhywind> has anyone ever used sshfs before?
<BluesKaj> err trying
<BluesKaj> in Konqueror BTW
<sodd> hallo
<JackNETUK> stats p
<JackNETUK> stats /p
<hak5fan> Hi Why doesn't lpt #1 show up as a possible printer connection port in the cups web interface when I try to add a printer
<BluesKaj> hak5fan, is it a network printer , or direct connected
<BluesKaj> ?
<hak5fan> BluesKaj: Directly connected
<meon> test
<Dragon121> yo anyone still on
<Dragon121> i need to ask some questions
<Dragon121> if anyones o
<Dragon121> on*
<piippo> go ahead
<Dragon121> well isnt ubuntu linux
<piippo> uhm...
<piippo> whaddya mean
<Dragon121> so shouldnt it run linux programs
<piippo> well, yeah
<piippo> it does
<Dragon121> well im tring to install steam for linux and it says tht there is no program to open this file
<Dragon121> i dont get it
<piippo> you mean valve's steam?
<Dragon121> yes
<Dragon121> lol
<hak5fan> /back
<piippo> i never heard they'd have a linux version
<Dragon121> they do
<Dragon121> a beta
<Dragon121> but it wont run
<Dragon121> idk why
<piippo> what's the file extension
<vzduch> what's that anyway?
<Dragon121> umm one sec
<Dragon121> piippo do u got aim??
<piippo> nope
<Dragon121> well
<Dragon121> one sec lemme go get the file dont leave
<piippo> sure
<BluesKaj> hak5fan, I have to ask this: did you try the printer wizard (add printer)...I don't know what you mean by the cups web interface.
<BluesKaj> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kuukkeli> How to change keyaboard typing style?
<kuukkeli> it's american at this moment but i want finnish :P
<vzduch> BluesKaj: http://localhost:631/
<Dragon121> it an x-executable file
<Dragon121> uts*
<Dragon121> its*
<kuukkeli> Dragon121, did you say that to me?
<vzduch> Dragon121: well, what's the file extension?
<piippo> try making it executable Dragon121
<Dragon121> how
<Dragon121> terminal?
<piippo> sudo chmod a+x "filename"
<Dragon121> k
<Dragon121> lemme try
<piippo> or something of that sort
<BluesKaj> right vzduch , I never bothered with that ...just ran the wizard and tried various setups in it til it worked
<BluesKaj> <---network printer
<Dragon121> well i tried
<kuukkeli> how to change keyboard options?
<piippo> kuukkeli: go to system settings
<sweettooth> kuukkeli, add your language in keyboard layout, which is in regional & accessillilty of kcontrol
<sweettooth> to go to kcontol, press Alt+F2
<kuukkeli> a) where is system settings?      b) where is kcontrol? :D
<Dragon121> to piippo : the filename is steam and its on the desktop how do i get it to open it?
<sweettooth> kuukkeli, press Alt+F2 and type kcontrol
<Dragon121> yo piippo
<Dragon121> u there
<Dragon121> i need yo healp
<piippo> Dragon121 it's prolly a shell script, so you can just right-click it and go to options
<piippo> or preferences, don't remember
<Dragon121> ok
<piippo> and make it executable there
<Dragon121> then wht do i open it with
<piippo> then click ok and you're ready to run it
<Dragon121> lemme try one sec
<piippo> if it really is a script, doubleclicking should do the job. or singleclick, depending on yar settings, sailor
<kuukkeli> sweettooth, and next? :D
<sweettooth> kuukkeli, where you at? kcontrol?
<kuukkeli> sweettooth, yep.
<Dragon121> yo its says this read it piippo Cannot open /home/daniel/Desktop/steam: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<sweettooth> regional & accessillilty --> Keyboard Layout
<piippo> what? it's named only 'steam'?
<Dragon121> yes
<Dragon121> lol
<piippo> i think you've done something weird :)
<Dragon121> like?
<Dragon121> ;p
<kuukkeli> :D
<piippo> dunno. wait a sec, i'll check
<Dragon121> ok
<Dragon121> ty
<kuukkeli> sweettooth, thnaks. :P
<kuukkeli> *thanks
<sweettooth> kuukkeli, ur welcome mate
<stdin> piippo: it's an ELF
<stdin> Dragon121: look here for some instructions http://www.fileplanet.com/126568/120000/fileinfo/Steam-v2.0-Beta-Client-%5BLinux%5D
<Dragon121> ok
<stdin> Dragon121: click the "Show More Details" to see them
<piippo> Dragon121: cant find info on steam for linux
<piippo> whoopsie, disregard that one
<Dragon121> well
<Dragon121> what u mean whoopsie lol
<piippo> i didn't notice stdin's link there. :)
<Dragon121> well idk wht to do with it
<Dragon121> it works with nothing
<embrik>  I've bought myself an external case for 2,5" IDE hd, with USB 2.0 connection. How do mount this? Do I have to format it? It is supposed to be used both in windows and linux - I'm thinking of giving this to the teachers at my school, to avoid giving them laptops.. Anybod who can give me a tip or show me a howto?
<ses59_> adept updater locked up so i termanated the program but now it will not restart shows to be running looking at services to kill but could not find it
<stdin> embrik: if it's a new hard drive, then you'll have to partition it, then format it
<kuukkeli> how to install wine properly?
<ses59_> which service should i kill to free adept updater
<stdin> embrik: if you want it to be used with both linux and windows, it's probably best to format is as fat32
<pag> !aptfix | ses59_
<ubotu> ses59_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<embrik> stdin: what about ntfs?
<embrik> stdin: would you be so kind, or anybody else on the channel, to guide me through this?
<stdin> embrik: write support for ntfs isn't totally stable yet, and you'd have to install the ntfs-3g package
<stdin> embrik: 1st thing to do is find what the device is called in /dev
<embrik> stdin:
<embrik> stdin: sda
<stdin> embrik: ok, now you need to partition the disk, you'll need to decide if you want to have one big partition or more
<embrik> stdin: one big..
<stdin> embrik: ok, there are 2 ways to do this. you can either use the shell commands, or install the grpahical package gparted
<embrik> stdin: I prefer the shell, if you don't mind..
<stdin> embrik: that's fine :)
<vzduch> stdin: in KDE use qtparted :)
<stdin> vzduch: qtparted is a bit too buggy for my liking
<pag> vzduch, gparted is more advanced iirc.
<stdin> embrik: the command you'll want to type is "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<eagles0513875> !aptfix | hilary123x123
<ubotu> hilary123x123: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<embrik> just going to make one partition fat32, don't need any fancy stuff
<stdin> embrik: in there you'll have a "menu"
<stdin> embrik: you type "o" to create a new partition table
<ses59_> thank you the code worked but now when told to fetch updates it locks on 99%
<stdin> embrik: then "n" to create a new partition
<embrik> stdin: nice, i'll cach up later. Unfortunately I have to drive my son to a friend of him....
<ses59_> waiting for headers
<stdin> embrik: it's ok, I'll be here for a while, just ping me when you're back
<piippo> does anyone know how to make mouse wheel turn desktop cube on compiz fusion?
<piippo> like it does in beryl
<persen> hi, i have done all steps explained here, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Web_Administration_Tool_.28SWAT.29
<ses59_> ok just did not wait long enough now it is working
<persen> but pointing my browser to http://localhost:901 displays no page (error)
<Dragon121> yea middle click the mouse
<persen> so SWAT is not up and running, any clues?
<stdin> persen: did you install a inetd server?
<persen> stdin, yes, netkit-inetd
<stdin> persen: try "sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart"
<persen> tried it
<stdin> persen: ok, see if the entry for swat is in /etc/inetd.conf
<persen> ok
<stdin> persen: should look like "swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat"
<stdin> on one like
<stdin> (line
<persen> yes, it does.
<persen> is there a place i can look for log messages for this ?
<Dragon121> yo does anyone here have AIM?
<stdin> persen: see if this shows anything: sudo netstat -lp|grep swat
<persen> tcp        0      0 *:swat                  *:*                     LISTEN     20895/inetd
<stdin> well, the port is open then
<persen> SWAT listens on port 20895 ?
<persen> or is 901 routed to that port via inetd?
<stdin> persen: no 20895 is the PID of inetd
<persen> ok
<stdin> persen: does this not show the page: http://127.0.0.1:901/
<persen> no
<stdin> persen: hmm, check /var/log/syslog if there is anything to do with it in there
<arun> hello
<persen> stdin, not much but maybe this is a clue, Jul 14 15:24:54 server7 inetd[20901] : execv /usr/sbin/tcpd: No such file or directory
<stdin> yeah, that is a clue
<persen> aptitude install tcdp ?
<persen> tcpd
<stdin> tcpd yeah
<runlevelten> ewwwwwwwwwwww... firefox opened that windows thing when I chose "open folder"
<runlevelten> "Nautilus". Horrible.
<Myrth> hi, how can i make knetworkmanager not to update /etc/resolv.conf when connecting to vpn?
<persen> stdin, yay, that did it! thanks alot!
<stdin> persen: no problem :)
<SillyZ> Would like to report a bug, wine-0.9.41 ... where do I go to report it ?
<stdin> !bug | SillyZ
<ubotu> SillyZ: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<SillyZ> thnks
<kris> hi
<pag> !hi | kris
<ubotu> kris: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kris> hi pag
<arun> haha look at bug #1
<arun> hey pag
<pag> arun, yup :) that bug is to be solved... some day
<eagles0513875> wepiha: hey
<kris> damn, that ubuntu stuff isn't easy for a newbie in  the linux world :(
<kris> *kubuntu-stuff
<kris> :p
<eagles0513875> kris: whats wrong
<eagles0513875> kris: ask ur question dude
<kris> wel yeah, I'm used to work with windows ... and I have a Graphic card with 2 screens connected
<eagles0513875> ok
<Tesla> kris, Nvidia?
<kris> and offcourse, as a windows users ... I would like to have the same stuff in Kubuntu as in Windows
<eagles0513875> or ati
<kris> yeah Nvidia
<eagles0513875> good lol
<SillyZ> actually K/Ubuntu is one of the most user-friendly distros on the market, tis why it holds such a high market share in the linux community
<arun> launchpad seems like a good application
<eagles0513875> that should out of the box
<kris> out of the box?
<eagles0513875> if not u have to tweak some x settings
<kris> yeah, the second screens works ... lol
<kris> but it's only red and blue
<kris> and flickering
<kris> :p
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<kris> like I'm in a disco ... lol
<eagles0513875> open up the system settings
<eagles0513875> and see if u can fix the refresh rate and resolution of the 2nd monitor
<kris> ok ... moment, I'll try
<kris> good, but he doens't recognise the second monitor
<kris> :(
<kris> monitor 1: plug and play
<kris> monitor 2: not recognized
<eagles0513875> what video card is it
<kris> moment, I take the box of it :-)
<eagles0513875> what model card lol
<eagles0513875> kris: in shell type lspci
<rixxon> Network Manager is being a devil, I can't connect to encrypted wlans ... Ideas?
<arun> kris: you can check the model card in kinfocenter
<eagles0513875> gets a list of all ur pci devices
<eagles0513875> or that too
<arun> under 'opengl'
<Daisuke_Ido> little language barrier, i think
<willis_> any articles about using beryl under kubuntu?
<arun> willis_: what kind of articles?
<Daisuke_Ido> willis_: install the drivers for your card, then sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not rocket science
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<willis_> tutorials..
<Daisuke_Ido> which is what i love about kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> willis_: i just gave you a tutorial
<arun> kris: did you get the model number
<willis_> ubuntu has an application something like desktop effect
<willis_> why not kubuntu
<arun> willis_: kubuntu has it too
<SlimeyPete> willis_: you can install it manually
<SlimeyPete> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<willis_> compiz or beryl?
<SlimeyPete> ^^ it's that, undred a different name
<SlimeyPete> compiz-fusion is the one to go for these days
<SlimeyPete> beryl works but is a dead project
<willis_> beryl is dead?
<willis_> I just installed it
<stdin> willis_: beryl and compiz have now been merged
<arun> beryl is merged with compiz, hence compiz-fusion. it works, but wont be developed any more. it's still supported though
<eagles0513875> u have to login to the xgl desktop to use it
<willis_> compiz-fusion is not in repository
<SlimeyPete> google it. There are packages available on third-party repositories I think.
<willis_> should I install xserver-xgl?
<raza> hello, I have somehow manged to locked my self out of all the package managers, anyone know what I can do
<stdin> willis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<stdin> !aptfix | raza
<ubotu> raza: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<willis_> thanks, I will go for it
<doc_> .   ?
<stdin> !ru | doc_
<ubotu> doc_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<arun> kubuntu can now write to ntfs drives? i did not know this
<arun> how do i make this work?
<arun> is it buggy?
<stdin> !ntfs | arun
<ubotu> arun: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<doc_> 
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stdin> arun: it's called "stable" now, but always keep a backup of important stuff
<BluesKaj> arun, install ntfs-3g and ntfs.conf
<arun> alright.. i have a fat32 partition just to share files
<arun> and i can read files from ntfs so it's good enough
<arun> but this could be useful
<Dragon121> yo anyone got AIM here wanting to know
<eagles0513875> Dragon121: lol
<Dragon121> :)
<arun> ok have to go
<arun> later, people
* meuhlol is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<kuukkeli> yay
<kuukkeli> my linux is healthy as a hospital
<kuukkeli> ;D
<persen> hospitals is full of bacterias
<stdin> and sick people
<kris> hi
<kris> back
<kris> pffff
<kris> :(
<Timsen> hi, i want to install syslog-ng, on a dapper server installation, but apt want to remove the ubuntu-minimal package, will that lead me to problems if I remove this package?
<stdin> Timsen: it will when you come to upgade, but not until then
<roltux> is there anybody overhere who has a webcam, willing to test it out with me, i am searching for a new webcam and want to see how the quality is
<snake_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29914/
<snake_> can anyone help me with this problem in compiz
<isaac> ol!!!
<isaac> algum me socorre!!!
<pag> !br | isaac
<ubotu> isaac: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> snake_: It's best to ask compiz questions in #ubuntu-effects
<isaac> to tentando instalar o flash mas no consegui...
<snake_> WhtWolfTeraDyne: just tried here because i am not getting a response there
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ah. Well, ask your question, and maybe someone in the few of us awake here will know.
<lacalau> yop
<humberto> opa
<evilmm> any reason my usb thumbdrive wouldnt automatically be mounted?
<BluesKaj> did you check in storage media?
<roltux> yeah linux won an tour etappe
<roltux> i meant linux
<persen> viva the penguin
<evilmm> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> ok, are plugging in directly or thru a hub ?
<evilmm> direct
<evilmm> it recognizes it in qtparted
<BluesKaj> evilmm, lspci to see if your YSB ports are listed
<BluesKaj> USB
<patrick__> is das hier der deutsche ubunte irc channel ?
<patrick__> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
* Trevinho  assente: Pero ora assente.
<BluesKaj> !de | patrick__
<ubotu> patrick__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<patrick__> danke
<evilmm> BluesKaj: usb controllers listed
* Trevinho  assente: Pero ora assente.
<evilmm> shouldnt it auto popup when inserted?
<BluesKaj> yeah, usually
<evilmm> fuck in qtparted it says theres no filesystem on it
<evilmm> sorry
<BluesKaj> evilmm, is it loaded with apps or stuff off windows ?
<evilmm> yes
<evilmm> afaik it works fine on windows
<BluesKaj> if it's music or video it should show up , but i dunno about windows apps
<evilmm> but i did have it plugged in when i set this machine up
<evilmm> but i dont think i wrote any changed to it
<BluesKaj> even if it was MT it should still appear
<letzfetz> ubuntu.de
<letzfetz> deutsch support
<letzfetz> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<evilmm> i think its FAT
<letzfetz> deutsch ubuntu channel
<evilmm> because i wrote stuff on it from windows and linux
<letzfetz> kann mir einer sagen wie ich in den deutschen ubuntu channel komme ?
<letzfetz> bitte
<letzfetz> deutsche ubunut irc channel
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !de | letzfetz
<ubotu> letzfetz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<letzfetz> danke
<K-Ryan> How would I start the live cd in text mode only?
<imslow357> i think only the alternate cd only boots in that way?
<K-Ryan> Oh, just curious
<K-Ryan> Because I've been having some trouble here...
<whiz2> having a major issue on another computer
<whiz2> using liveCD mode of the latest version of Kubuntu, i can not get internet/network access at ALL
<stdin> K-Ryan: you can try adding "single" to the boot options, but you can't install from the command line
<isaac> hello
<K-Ryan> stdin: It's okay, my problem seems to be fixed anyway
<isaac> help
<stdin> !ask | isaac
<ubotu> isaac: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<whiz2> my entire network is setup so that i have to specify my IP, netmask, DNS, and Gateway... i did this, and entered all my information (wep, etc) and nothing works... i can't even see my router
<isaac> estou com problema para instalar o flash adobe
<pag> !es | isaac
<ubotu> isaac: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<isaac> ok!!!
<whiz2> any help???
<evilmm> man i wish i had a windows box in this house now
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> evilmm: why?
<whiz2> i have one... on it now, but that's beside the point i need a lil help with kubuntu. :-p
<evilmm> this usb drive
<stdin> whiz2: wireless?
<whiz2> and wired
<stdin> whiz2: so you have manual config and it's not working?
<whiz2> stdin: niether will connect at all
<whiz2> stdin: correct
<whiz2> stdin: i just restarted... lemme configure wrieless again to see what happens.....
<evilmm> damn found a windows box..no partitons on it
<evilmm> thats odd
<evilmm> only really lost my gpg keys
<stdin> win won't see ext3 partitions
<evilmm> well qt parted says no partitons as well
<stdin> ahh
<evilmm> an i was using it on windows and linux
<evilmm> so i guess i just reformat with fat32?
<K-Ryan> How much swap should I give this old laptop I'm on? It's 433Mhz and has 256Mb of RAM
<evilmm> even though it is just 256mb
<whiz2> stdin: there is way to see ext3 partitions in windows, but i can't remember the app name
<evilmm> i always double the ram to get my swap part
<stdin> K-Ryan: about 512MB to 1GB
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> evilmm: It's usually best to go 1.5x or 2x RAM up to 1GB
<evilmm> isnt that what i said?
<stdin> whiz2: yeah, I know. but I don't use windows :p
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> wrong one, I ment K-Ryan
<evilmm> lol
<evilmm> :)
<K-Ryan> stdin: Would there be much of a difference between the 512Mb and 1Gb, is that much going to be used?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I just woke up about an hour ago.
<evilmm> i have 1gb dont ever thing ive used my swap
<Karti> Hi all, if I want to upgrade to 7.10 would it be better to start from scratch or can I upgrade from 7.04?
<stdin> K-Ryan: if you want to be able to hibernate it then you need 2x RAM
<whiz2> stdin: i'm still having the issue
<stdin> Karti: when it comes out, you can upgrade
<stdin> whiz2: can you ping any other pc?
<K-Ryan> stdin: I think Karti meant from Edgy(6.10) to Feisty
<whiz2> stdin: ping [ip addy]  <-- run?
<Karti> stdin: Many thanks. I am trying to sort out my file system in Feisty to make it easier for the change
<stdin> whiz2: yeah
<Karti> K-Ryan: no I am on 7.04 at the mo
<stdin> Karti: it'll just be like a normal update, except a lot more packages
<evilmm> as a rule of thum i always make separate /home partitions
<evilmm> thumb*
<Karti> stdin: happy with that!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> evilmm: That's always a good rule.
<K-Ryan> Karti: Oh, I must have misread what you said, I thought you said go from 7.10 to 7.04
* WhtWolfTeraDyne remembers when Dann from TLLTS said he accidently ran "mkfs" instead of "fsck"
<evilmm> lol
<K-Ryan> Youch
<evilmm> hmmm qt parted seems to have stalled
<whiz2> stdin: nope!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I love the Linux Link Tech Show. Those guys are so awesome, and funny.
<stdin> whiz2: you sure you put in the right settings?
<K-Ryan> Hey umm, I'm in the install, and in the partition area.
<whiz2> stdin: yes. tey worked fine (wired only) in the dapper release
<whiz2> they*
<evilmm> on usb drives should there be a label?
<K-Ryan> Whenever I make hda2 ext3, it says unknown after commiting the change
<stdin> whiz2: can you connect with only a wired connection?
<whiz2> stdin: in this version, i can't connect at all
<whiz2> wired, or otherwise
<stdin> whiz2: what network hardware do you have?
<whiz2> stdin: want the full version info?
<stdin> whiz2: sure
<whiz2> stdin: wired - realtek semiconductor co ltd rtl8101e pci express fast eth controller
<yuanyelele> ............
<whiz2> stdin: wireless - Atheros communications co - unknown
<evilmm> ok how do i wipe and format /dev/sdb (usb drive) into a fat16 fs?
<evilmm> on the cli
<whiz2> stdin: but it sees the wireless dev all the same, and tries to configure it
<evilmm> because qtparted is freezing
<matt____> can someone tell me how i could become unbanned from #ubuntu
<whiz2> evilmm: plug the ubd drive to the win box, use disk manager
<matt____> I didn't even do anything, I just got banned.
<whiz2> usb*
<crimsun> matt____: please ask in #ubuntu-ops.
<evilmm> whiz2: i dont have admin rights on that box
<stdin> evilmm: after you partition it, sudo mkdosfs -F 16 /dev/sdb1
<matt____> crimsun: what is that? -ops i mean, is it like help for the #ubuntu?
<stdin> whiz2: hmm, in feisty?
<whiz2> stdin: yup
<crimsun> matt____: no, it's a channel for channel operators.
<matt____> crimsun: oh, ok. thanks
<stdin> matt____: no -ops = operators (the bosses)
<gumjo> where to go for kde4 news?
<stdin> gumjo: #kde4-devel
<stdin> whiz2: well I know the atheros card works, I have one
<stdin> whiz2: can you see the access point? "iwlist ath0 scan"
<whiz2> stdin: what could i be doing wrong?
<gumjo> I mean website....can't find any that shows previews
<stdin> gumjo: youtube has soem
<stdin> *some
<whiz2> stdin: it sees the access point... just won't connect to it... the wired won't connect either tho
<gumjo> oh...thankyou I should've looked there first
<stdin> whiz2: can other PCs?
<whiz2> the one i'm on is connected, but it's a winbox... i have a dapper server connected & several winboxes connected to the same router
<ryanandheather> hello everyone , i need some help, i rebooted my machine and now im stuck in console
<stdin> whiz2: doesn't your router have DHCP?
<whiz2> stdin: i turned it off
<evilmm> ok
<ryanandheather> im using irc through commandline, and im stuck here, how do i get kde back instead of just a command line
<evilmm> i got it wiped
<whiz2> stdin: i shouldn't have to use DHCP if i know what the settings are
<evilmm> ryanandheather: ctrl+alt F7
<ryanandheather> evilmm whats that do?
<whiz2> stdin: realtek is stuck at ip configuration, and atheros is stuck at configuring device
<evilmm> ryanandheather: or you can type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<hak5fa1> /connect irc.hak5.org
<evilmm> without the "'s
<hak5fa1> test
<ryanandheather> i'll try those, i have to exit here so i might be back if i can't get it
<evilmm> ok
<whiz2> ctrl+alt+F7 won't make you lose the commandline connection
<stdin> whiz2: sorry, phone
<evilmm> whiz2: well if he accidently changed into a vty
<stdin> whiz2: I just wanted to see of DHCP worked at all
<ksivaji> hi
<ksivaji> is there anyone who know website, where i can get source code of linux games
<whiz2> stdin: i'll turn DHCP back on
<klobster> ksivaji: happypenguin.org
<ksivaji> klobster thank you
<ccoffey> i've finally got my system to boot on fakeraid. I found out the issue. dmarid isn't activating the raid in initramfs. I wonder if i could add dmraid -ay before it tries to mount the root filesystem?
<whiz2> stdin: how do i stop the pings?
<whiz2> stdin: with DHCP enabled, i have access to router, but still not the internet
<ksivaji> whiz2 check netstat
<stdin> whiz2: Ctrl-C to stop ping
<Nyle> good morning
<Nyle> how is everyone doing is fine morning?
<Nyle> ahhhh mmm such a beautiful day outside today
<whiz2> ksivaji: all streams are connected. All dgrams are blanks (as far as state goes)
<whiz2> stdin: ty didn't wanna ping myself to death lol
<ksivaji>  stdin hi
<kicker8>  Hello guys.. I need help! I am runing the latest version of Kubuntu. and I parition my drive. I have a FAT32 partition to share with windows XP. however, I had a problem with creating file on VFAT/FAT32. When I create file called HELLO (in all capital) ubuntu create hello (in small letters) I need to create filename on BIG letters...
<kicker8> Here's my fat32 line on fstab  UUID=447B-0C43 /media/data vfat user,auto,gid=100,uid=1000,umask=002,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850 0 0
<whiz2> Nyle: not worried bout outside... more worried bout whether i can get connected to the internet using feisty... not doing too good right now
* stdin wishes his phone would stop
<stdin> hey ksivaji
<whiz2> stdin: get my message bout DHCP?
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> whiz2: does /etc/resolv.conf have your DNS servers in it (or your routers IP)
<whiz2> stdin: i set that myself
<whiz2> but i can look there
<dron> Hi, guys! who know, where I can download Windows Vista?
<stdin> !windows | dron
<ubotu> dron: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ccoffey> dron: wrong channel i think ;)
* ksivaji dron will be kicked out soon
* stdin prepends "thinks" to ksivaji message
<eagles0513875> dron: linux channel only
<eagles0513875> good riddence
<whiz2> stdin: it has the wrong one... i have 2 routers... it's using the wrong IP
<stdin> whiz2: is the one router plugged in to the other?
<whiz2> stdin: yup! only way the wireless will broadcast the internet to it's clients
<stdin> whiz2: ahh, then router 2 is getting it's DNS info from router 1. so that's why that's happening
<whiz2> stdin: and Linux is getting it's information from router 2, not router 1
<stdin> yeah, because it's connecting to router 2
<stdin> whiz2: multiple routers can be a pain to get your head around
<whiz2> so i can just change both values to the correct number & it should work?
<whiz2> stdin: i didn't have this problem with dapper release of kubuntu
<stdin> whiz2: it should, you can also set dhclient to disregard the DNS from DHCP and use another
<whiz2> stdin: in network setup, i specified the DNS server's IP address (added)
<stdin> whiz2: see if you can ping something by name, like google
<ksivaji> !kmines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmines - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whiz2> stdin: nope
<stdin> hmm
<whiz2> stdin: to avoid changing settings on both routers, i set DHCP active only on router 2
<stdin> whiz2: you can. the router 2 should get the info from router 1 and pass that along
<danya_> hello ?
<SlimeyPete> hi
<danya_> I'm having a problem installing gdesklets .. I'm on Ubuntu feisty gnome ..
<whiz2> stdin: router 2 only sees itself as a gateway... i can change what it transmits tho hang on...
<stdin> danya_: #ubuntu for help with ubuntu
<arun_> are there any keyboard shortcuts to switch from one desktop to another?
<stdin> arun_: Ctrl+F[1-12]  and Ctrl+Shift+F[1-12]  by dedault, eg Ctrl+F2 to switch to Desktop 2
<runkidrun> how do i change the resolution on the kubuntu kdm login screen?
<arun_> stdin: thank you
<arun_> runkidrun: i'd like to know too, my kubuntu logo looks all stretched
<stdin> !xconfig | runkidrun
<ubotu> runkidrun: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<runkidrun> stdin, i have done it before, if i remember correctly it was through graphical interface, is that possible?
<rob_> hello everybody
<savetheWorld> hello
<stdin> runkidrun: I'm not sure if the section in system settings will do it
<stdin> runkidrun: but you can try, make sure you switch to administer mode first
<persen> i've just installed SWAT but cant seem to configure anything, just get links to man pages. I have four categories only (HOME STATUS VIEW PASSWORD).
<persen> Dont i have permissions or something?
<runkidrun> stdin, k thx
<theshadow> what is the package with the GNU c++ compiler and make tools?
<stdin> persen: you may have to login as root with it
<stdin> !b-e | theshadow
<ubotu> theshadow: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<runkidrun> i can't find kfax, is that a package that comes preinstalled?
<stdin> theshadow: thought that would tell you the package: it's build-essential
<stdin> runkidrun: no
<theshadow> Thanks but I'm trying to compile my own stuff. I'm primarily a windows trained engineer though so I don't know how to set things up :S
<theshadow> Oh thanks :)
<persen> stdin, ok, but i cant find a logout button anywhere
<stdin> persen: close the window/tab
<persen> stdin, doesnt work, still logged in even in another instance of konquerer.
<persen> maybe i have to close both?
<stdin> persen: yeah
<persen> painfull
<stdin> persen: if that doesn't work, then do "killall konqueror"
<stdin> sometimes it stays open in the BG
<whiz2> stdin: ok i changed the dns settings that router 2 transmits... had to unplug from the cable to go plug laptop back... tried to connect wirelessly...  for some reason it sees it all, but will not grab an IP addy from the router
<stdin> odd
<persen> stdin, Cant login as root, but my kubuntu doesnt have it either.
<stdin> persen: you'll have to add a root passwd, "sudo passwd root"
<whiz2> stdin: does feisty show your atheros card as "unknown"?
<stdin> persen: you can disable it after with "sudo passwd -d -l root"
<stdin> whiz2: yeah: 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<whiz2> ok
<Karti> Hi, just trying 7.10 32 bit on a 32 bit pc and its failing miserably.....would that normally happen?
<Karti> oops on a 64 bit pc
<stdin> Karti: help with Gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<Karti> cheers stdin
<runkidrun> installing flash on kubuntu?
<ksivaji> runkidrun http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<Dragon121> yo anyone on
<Dragon121> does anyone here have AIM???
<Dragon121> and no im not a petofile
<Dragon121> i need some help
<persen> whats a petofile?
<persen> Dragon121, Try to ask, it helps.
<persen> read the faq
<IAmWill> if i have an AMD dual-core, do i need any special cd? or just use the amd64 cd
<freechelmi_> Hi All
<freechelmi_> Was trying to use BCM43xx wifi driver
<freechelmi_> I installed the firmware
<freechelmi_> But it still cannot really connnect
<persen> IAmWill, if theres nothing else i suppose you can take the amd64. But not 100%.
<freechelmi_> telling driver error
<stdin> IAmWill: you only need the amd64 cd *IF* you want to install the 64bit version
<freechelmi_> Do you think this driver is usable ?
<freechelmi_> or I should go to ndiswrapper right now ?
<IAmWill> freechelmi_, have you tried using the bcm43xx-firmware-cutter?
<freechelmi_> We should boycott braodcom directly
<IAmWill> freechelmi_, just install it, modprobe it, and it works
<persen> stdin, Any reasons not to take the 64 bit version when you have a 64 bit CPU ?
<freechelmi_> IAmWill: I installed cafuago
<stdin> persen: a few, yes
<freechelmi_> package to have firmware directly
<freechelmi_> so now I can see wifi networks
<freechelmi_> and wifi became active ( led on the laptop )
<stdin> persen: it's harder to get some things like flash to work, and some non-free drivers will not work
<ksivaji> linux sucks , i cant play games
<stdin> ksivaji: play frozen-bubble
<persen> ksivaji, You can play some
<persen> doom3 works for instance
<Dragon121> how?
<persen> and lot others via wine
<freechelmi_> ksivaji: you meant I can't play proprietary games
<Dragon121> never got doom 3 to work
<ksivaji> freechelmi_ no  open source games
<ksivaji> !xmoto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmoto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<persen> doom3 is very easy to fix, you need the linux binary which you can get from id software.
<ksivaji> freechelmi_ xmoto
<IAmWill> also, does kubuntu support the nv 8600gt?
<persen> and use the windows cd to copy game files.
<jhutchins> ksivaji: plenty of games work great in linux, even if they're windows games.  There's cedega, which helps if you have an Nvidia card.
<freechelmi_> ksivaji: OK :-) don't know this one actually
<jhutchins> ksivaji: There are a number of web sites dedicated to linux gaming.
<ksivaji> ok how to check whether i have nvidia or not
<jhutchins> ksivaji: I'm not a gamer, but I have heard that windows games tend to be written for Nvidia hardware, and while they'll work with ATI and Intell under Windows, they won't in Linux.
<draik> I'm running Kubuntu (duh!) on my desktop. Am I able to plug in my friend's drive and format it for Win98? I want to format it then pave it with win98
<jhutchins> ksivaji: in a console, if you type sudo lspci, you should get about 8 lines, one of which will be your video card.
<gumjo> draik, yes, format it using NTFS
<ksivaji> jhutchins i have s3 unichrome
<draik> I was thinking FAT32 for win98. I know it can do either or, but it's an old system
<jhutchins> ksivaji: I think S3 is great, but it's not as well supported for Windows games.
<ksivaji> jhutchins freechelmi_ stdin what about VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<gumjo> I don't know which is better, i'd go with NTFS tho (since it can store files larger than 4GB, and by default windows formats drives using it)
<jhutchins> draik: Yeah, you want vfat/fat32 for '98, '98 does NOT do NTFS.
<draik> jhutchins: Yes it can.
<jhutchins> ksivaji: You can ask in #cedega whether that card is known to run windows games under linux or not.
<chaotic> can any one help me how to install rpm package handler on ubuntu been at this for an hr ripping thru forums btw just switched from windows
<ksivaji> jhutchins  i am not running windows games
<chaotic> i extracted the tar.gz
<jhutchins> chaotic: If you're new to linux, it would be best to stick with packages that are made for kubuntu starting out.
<jhutchins> chaotic: If you can't find those, you can try debian packages.
<jhutchins> chaotic: If all you can find is an rpm, it might not work with kubuntu, but there's a package called alien that will try to install it.
<Dragon_1212> yo
<Dragon_1212> im back
<jhutchins> !build | chaotic: this is what you do with tar.gz files:
<ubotu> chaotic: this is what you do with tar.gz files:: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<freechelmi_> ABout
<freechelmi_>  my BCM4303
<chaotic>  its because im trying to install cedega to play anarchy online
<freechelmi_> I have all the firmware codes in /lib/firmware
<freechelmi_> so I guess the driver is just not ready for this chip
<chaotic> and cedega comes in rpm
<ksivaji> jhutchins but i think it is possible to convert .rpm to .deb
<jhutchins> freechelmi_: You should try some of the alternatives that were suggested to you.
<jhutchins> ksivaji: Yes, that's what alien is for.
<ksivaji> can you tell me how to do that
<freechelmi_> jhutchins: the only alternative is Ndiswrapper
<freechelmi_> as firmware is instaled and loaded
<chaotic> btw  how come my resolution can only go to 1024by 768 when in windows  it went to 1280
<chaotic> is it because of the drivers
<ksivaji> jhutchins   can you tell me how to do that
<jhutchins> freechelmi_: [12:30]  <IAmWill> freechelmi_, have you tried using the bcm43xx-firmware-cutter?
<freechelmi_> jhutchins: did I say the firmware was already installed ?
<dave_> what is gnome?
<freechelmi_> jhutchins: never mind , I'll go for Ndis wrapper
<dave_> found out =] 
<ksivaji> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<whiz2> stdin: still around?
<jhutchins> freechelmi_: Just because it's installed and the light comes on doesn't mean it's installed right.
<chaotic> when i convert it to .deb
<jhutchins> I've got two different wireles adapters that I can get to load just fine, but they won't connect to an AP.
<stdin> whiz2: just about, I'm just installing an OS on another machine, but I have my laptop with me
<chaotic>  it doesnt   open anything
<jhutchins> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<whiz2> stdin: plugged the wired back in, and it immediately changed to show router 2 as DNS again
<whiz2> grrrr
<chaotic> so how exactly do i get cedega on kubuntu
<jhutchins> whiz2: Look at the config files for your adapters, set them not to request DNS.
<chaotic> is there a prebuilt for apt
<jhutchins> chaotic: You buy it at the web site above.
<chaotic> i have it already
<chaotic> but in rpm
<whiz2> jhutchins: how?
<serpentus> Hi to all.... I need help with a Sound Card... The is that ALSA detects 2 SC, the one in the MB and an Audigy... It detects the MB one even if it is disabled...So I would like to stop ALSA from detecting it..... Thank You
<whiz2> i have them set to a specified DNS, but they're not grabbing still
<jhutchins> serpentus: Find out which driver it is and blacklist it.
<stdin> serpentus: if it's disabled in the BIOS then also shouldn't detect it. you can set the other to be default tho
<jhutchins> serpentus: Dealing with two sound cards is a known difficulty in *buntu.
<NickPresta> chaotic, you can use the CVS repository to grab the CVS snappshot of Cedega. http://www.cedega.com/sources.php instructions are al the bottom under "To checkout a new CVS repository"
<serpentus> stdin: Yea...it shoud't...but it does...
<stdin> s/\*buntu/linux/
<jhutchins> serpentus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<serpentus> jhutchins: how an I blacklist it
<jhutchins> stdin: Some distros handle it better than others, although most of the current problems are in the kernel packages.
<jhutchins> !blacklist | serpentus
<serpentus> jhutchins: thnx I'll see the page
<ubotu> serpentus: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<serpentus> jhutchins: thanks a lot! I'll do that right away...
<Stanton> hello?
<jhutchins> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ksivaji> jhutchins are you dev
<ksivaji> developer ?
<Stanton> uh.. i realy screwed up.. i have dell monitor and was going through list to find mine and i thought i did and said i needed to restart xserver and now i can not display any thing in the GUI
<Stanton> what do i do to set the monitor to plug and play
<bldzr> Stanton: Maybe you chose the wrong model?
<jhutchins> ksivaji: Nope, just a fellow user (and long time admin/tester).
<bldzr> Stanton: Check in /etc/X11/ if there's a backup of your xorg.conf
<jhutchins> !fixres | Stanton
<ubotu> Stanton: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> Stanton: Try that URL.
<Stanton> oh
<Stanton> ok
<Stanton> leme write that down
<BluesKaj> Stanton, you could do a : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,but try to find the right monitor driver and refresh setup that suits it
<serpentus> jhutchins: I went to modprobe.d...no my_blacklist there...should I edit the file "blacklist"?
<jhutchins> serpentus: Yeah, that should work.
<jhutchins> serpentus: You may need to re-edit it later, as that may be an automatically generated file, but it's a place to start.
<serpentus> jhutchins: thanks.
<jhutchins> serpentus: Generally, a .d directory contains files which will all be scanned when the service starts, so you can just make your own file there.
<Stanton> thank you
<Stanton> i think i well stick with plug and play...
<Stanton> for i dont even know wich dell monitor i have
<Stanton> and it dosnt say
<Stanton> all i know is it came with computer.
<Stanton> well i might be back if i am i missed up some were/
<jhutchins> Stanton: plug-and-play (VESA) works very well for most modern monitors; they report their capability directly to X.
<jhutchins> Stanton: Come back anyway and tell us you got it fixed!
<Stanton> lol
<Stanton> ok
<Stanton> well mine wouldnt go above 800x600
<Stanton> but yea
<Stanton> reading site
<Stanton> then gona reboot into kubuntu
<jhutchins> ksivaji: I do troubleshooting here like some people do sudoku puzzles.
<chaotic> ok i downloaded the .deb i opened brings up binary control and data what do i do from there
<ksivaji> jhutchins ho
<ksivaji> jhutchins nice to meet you but you didnt tell how to convert .rpm file .deb file
<BluesKaj> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jhutchins> ksivaji: apt-get install alien, then read the docs it installs (man alien, /user/share/doc/alien).
<ksivaji> jhutchins ok
<ksivaji> BluesKaj hi
<jhutchins> ksivaji: RPM systems do things differently, put things in different places, and it often doesn't work.
<ksivaji> ho
<arun_> anyone know any good wiki apps?
<BluesKaj> hi ksivaji
<arun_> hey ksivaji, whats up
<vzduch> someone just said that there are currently som MD5sum problems w/ *buntu pkgs, e.g. flashplugin-nonfree.. didn't notice any myself yet, but is that true?
<Darkrift411> anyone know any good OCR programs?
<ksivaji> hi arun_ nothing just playing games
<chaotic> i basically have the cedega root  open where should i extract it to
<Stanton> oh dint work
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun_: Wiki apps? As in a Wiki itself? or what?
<arun_> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Yeah, I mean wiki software
<arun_> like mediawiki
<BluesKaj> Stanton, have you installed the right drivers for your graphics card or are you just using the generic pnp one ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki < My favorite
<ksivaji> how to change screen resolution
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Besides mediawiki, I don't know.
<ksivaji> BluesKaj  jhutchins
<arun_> ksivaji: go to system settings > display
<ksivaji> arun_ no it is not there
<arun_> WhtWolfTeraDyne: If I install MediaWiki and then later I have to move servers, is it easy (and documented) to move my database, etc?
<arun_> ksivaki: of course it is
<arun_> system settings > monitor and settings
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun_: No idea. I run it on my personal server, and haven't had to move it.
<ksivaji> arun_ no
<BluesKaj> k-menu/sys settings/monitor&display/
<Dragon_1212> yo ive got a question is it possible to get a viruse or spyware on Ubuntu?
<Dragon_1212> i need to kno
<ksivaji> BluesKaj no
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Dragon_1212: No. Not as of this moment
<Dragon_1212> ok
<Dragon_1212> just wondering
<ksivaji> Dragon_1212 linux if free from viuus
<Dragon_1212> and spyware?
<ksivaji> virus*
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> You could get a windows one an pass it on, but other than that, nothing yet.
<Dragon_1212> malware?
<Dragon_1212> wht about those
<BluesKaj> ksivaji, you have no system settings application in the k-menu ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Dragon_1212: No Spyware or malware either. It is possible to get a rootkit, but you'd have to actively install it yourself, and even that would be a pain.
<ksivaji> BluesKaj ya setting is there
<NickPresta> Dragon_1212, Linux is not immune to destructive applications/scripts when run as root, however. so don't execute anything as root unless you trust it and don't login/use root for no reason.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> pain to do*
<BluesKaj> ksivaji, then open system settings
<arun_> do Dell laptops come with a rootkit installed?
<miltos> anyone know where to copy softcam.key in kaffeine in order to see satellite channels?
<vzduch> add to that the fact that *buntu doesn't have any services running by default that connect to or can be connected to from the outside world
<annkas> what do I write to format a hd? I've ran cfdisk and made a fat32 partition. The device is /dev/sda
<vzduch> apart from the Internet connection, that is
<Darkrift411> no arun_
<vzduch> annkas: sudo mkvfat /dev/sda would be a good try
<ksivaji> BluesKaj ya i didnt notice properly sorry
<Dragon_1212> ok
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun_: no. If they dellbunto computers came with a rootkit, they could be sued.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> delbuntu*
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I give up.
<annkas> vzduch: hmm, didn't work
<arun_> not the dellbuntu
<arun_> i'm talking standard dell computers
<arun_> with vista
<annkas> vzduch: what about: mkfs vfat /dev/sda
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun_: Depends on your point of view... *smack*
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun_: To be serious, no, it doesn't as far as I'm aware.
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: You in kck?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: ?
<vzduch> annkas: mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sda
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> kck?
<jhutchins> ks.ks.cox.net
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ah. KS. No, I'm in AR.
<annkas> vzduch: COMMAND DOESN'T EXIST
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Or... what do you mean... >_>;
<vzduch> annkas: then put sudo in front
<annkas> sorry my capitol letters
<vzduch> capitol letters? did you steal them in Washington? :D
<annkas> vzduch: I am root
<annkas> capital
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> XD
<vzduch> or replace 'mkdosfs' by 'mkfs.vfat'
<jhutchins> annkas: When making changes in the system itself, you allways need "root" access, for which you use sudo in konsole and kdesu for GUI apps.  We often forget to include that in suggestions, especially since some of us have been doing this since before that was the way to get root access.
<Stanton> ok dint work
* WhtWolfTeraDyne wonders if there is a "*buntu LUG" ...
<jhutchins> annkas: If you became root via "su", log out and try again with "su -" to get the full root environment.  You can really screw up the system running as "su" only.
<annkas> mkfs vfat /dev/sda
<annkas> mke2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<annkas> mkfs.ext2: felaktigt blockantal - /dev/sda
<Stanton> or as root all the time..
<Stanton> o.o
<Stanton> like me!
<Stanton> ...
<Stanton> i cant get a freaken gui to show.
<Stanton> due to it being ether super low res or high unno wich
<vzduch> annkas: don't forget the dot
<Stanton> how do i reset monitor settings to plug and play?
<jhutchins> Stanton: Logged in as your usual user and to startx.  Ignore the bad device errors and see what else you get?
<Stanton> its
<Stanton> uhh
<Stanton> my monitor
<Stanton> i cant
<Stanton> os not giveing errors
<Stanton> monitor is
<annkas> vzduch: mkfs.vfat: command not found
<miltos> anyone know where to copy softcam.key in kaffeine in order to see satellite channels?
<jhutchins> Stanton: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stanton> soo sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  one line?
<jhutchins> Stanton: Ctrl-Alt-F1 for plain console
<jhutchins> Stanton: Yes.
<Stanton> yea i use f1...
<Stanton> alot
<Stanton> ...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> O_O; I just heard something odd on the police scanner in my room. It sounded like the Ubuntu startup sound...
<chaotic> Selecting previously deselected package cedega-small.
<chaotic> (Reading database ... 92171 files and directories currently installed.)
<chaotic> Unpacking cedega-small (from cedega-small_6.0_all.deb) ...
<chaotic> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cedega-small:
<chaotic>  cedega-small depends on python-gtk2 (>= 2.6); however:
<chaotic>   Package python-gtk2 is not installed.
<vzduch> annkas: 'aptitude search dosfstools'.. seems you don't have those installed; if it shows 'p' at the start of the line they aren't
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !pastebin | chaotic
<ubotu> chaotic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chaotic>  cedega-small depends on python-glade2; however:
<chaotic>   Package python-glade2 is not installed.
<chaotic> dpkg: error processing cedega-small (--install):
<chaotic>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<chaotic> Errors were encountered while processing:
<chaotic>  cedega-small
<chaotic> do i need those pkges
<chaotic> ah sorry
<Stanton> ok soo go to linux alt ctl f1 login then typ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stanton> maken sure i wrote on paper right.
<vzduch> chaotic: install the dependencies, then run 'dpkg --configure cedega-small'
<chaotic> i   dosfstools                      - Utilities to create and check MS-DOS FAT f
<charles__> how do i start the 915 resolution on every log in, I have edited the sudo nano /etc/default/915resolution how do i save that?
<Stanton> allrighty then i'll hopefly be back in linux
<Stanton> oh allso
<Stanton> nvm
<Stanton> ill ask when i am back
<annkas> vzduch: think I nedd dosftools,
<vzduch> annkas: then install dosfstools
<wolferine> what can I use to burn a CD, from mp3s?
<wolferine> K3B wants me to make them into .wavs first
<erov> you dont have the multimedia codecs... someone throw that up...
<erov> its a legal thing.. you have to install the patented/licensed multimedia codecs seperately
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolferine> no, it wants me to make .wavs
<charles__> !resoltuion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resoltuion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<charles__> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wolferine> i have all the codecs already
<erov> that's strange then..
<wolferine> not really
<wolferine> its not an mp3 CD
<Nyle> ls
<Nyle> oops
<erov> i can drag mp3s and it make an audio cd
<erov> i guess im not understanding..
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Actually, I think he needs libmad. I know that it needed it for MP3 decoding when I compiled my custom K3B package...
<wolferine> use K3b?
<erov> let me see something..
<vzduch> chocolate vla.. *yummy*
<wolferine> i just used Serperntine
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> wolferine: Install "libk3b2-mp3"
<wolferine> looks like it just fine
<arun_> there's an app called serpentine?
<serpentus> jhutchins: Hi, Ok I blacklisted, but it didn't work.... So I went to /lib/modules/.../kernel and etc...and deleted all the via modules, that did the trick... Thanks A lot for getting started!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> That's the k3B mp3decoder package
<wolferine> arun_, correct
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Gah... I can't type today...
<arun_> wolferine: sounds wicked
<wolferine> install it then :P
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun_: It's the gnome audio CD creator, IIRC.
<wolferine> thanks WhtWolfTeraDyne that wasnt added yet :)
<arun_> WhtWolfTeraDyne: if you dont mind my asking, is mediawiki easy to install, run and maintain on a daily basis?
<erov> libk3b2-mp3 yeah thats it
<wolferine> yeah, got it installing erov
<wolferine> but using Serpentine instead :)
<erov> i had that same problem.. when i first installed it a couple years ago
<wolferine> :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun_: Since I don't use it in a public environment, I can't give you any info there. But for my private network usage, it's easy.
<azzurro> hello
<azzurro> i have a problem about recordmydesktop
<arun_> thanks
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> O_o; That's odd. It says I have libk3b2-mp3 installed, but I don't remember doing so...
<azzurro> the only thing i can see after record is a blue screen
<BluesKaj> can kaffeine capture video from my tvtuner card ?
<Ursinha> hi all
<azzurro> any help??
<Ursinha> i'm having a problem with automount
<Ursinha> to one user it works, but for another it doesn't
<azzurro> which codecs must i install for the recormydesktop
<azzurro> or for the ogg files
<azzurro> ogg video files
<azzurro> coz i cant see them
<Ursinha> azzurro, i think that the ogg codecs were installed by default
<azzurro> Ursinha: but the only thing that i can see is a blue screen
<Ursinha> azzurro, strange
<azzurro> have tried?
<azzurro> very strange
<azzurro> video card is intel 915 gm
<azzurro> Ursinha : also the same problem when changing the desktop with beryl
<agm_> i installed audacity its runing fine but i cant see any text in menu or when i right click same for dillo and xmms ?
<azzurro> ok one more problem....
<azzurro> for the warzone 2100 all the colors are all blue tones
<azzurro> untill the map opens everything is normal but after
<persen> do i need to have kde (xserver) running in order to log in with freenx?
<arun_> Um is there way to have separate taskbars for separate desktops?
<Lynoure> arun_: I haven't ran into one, at least, so I don't think one can...
<Lynoure> arun_: oh, just the taskbar? There is an option in there for what to show, I think
<Lynoure> arun_: yes: Show windows from all desktops (boolean) and Sort windows by desktop (boolean) can help
<arun_> oh really?
<arun_> where do i change that setting
<arun_> oh got it
<Lynoure> arun_: in the task bar options: rightclick on the applet handle and choose configure
<arun_> yay it works
<arun_> thanks!
<Lynoure> arun_: :)
<imagine> I'm having quite an odd problem here... kacpid takes 40% of my proc... while my computer is on Idle.. any idea?
<imagine> My lapto pis unusable.. would be nice to get some backup
<arun_> Lynoure: you have no idea how happy this makes me :p
<Lynoure> imagine: checking that modules fan and thermal are loaded?
<imagine> modprobe .. .?
<Lynoure> arun_: I think I do. I remember how happy it made me when I found my 3 panel perfect combo :)
<Lynoure> ...and found out how to set them, so that they are visible when I want them to be and only then.
<arun_> Lynoure: I have just realised how useful multiple desktops can be
<arun_> i've been kubuntu for quite a while and i just realised it
<arun_> i just disabled the desktops and kept one, initially
<arun_> now that i've figured out the taskbar thing as well, this is great!
<arun_> thanks
<Lynoure> arun_: Good things sometimes take a bit time to get noticed. I'm happy for you.
<chaotic> if i download cedega  on torrent will it work
<imagine> Lynoure: how do I check if the module is working
<Stanton> ok all i get is a black screen now
<BluesKaj> Stanton, which graphics card do you have ?
<Stanton> Nvidia geforce 6150
<BluesKaj> and the drivers for it are installed?
<Stanton> yes
<Stanton> GLX
<Stanton> nvidia glx
<Stanton> i might reinstall linux
<Stanton> or is there an recovery mode like windows?
<Stanton> just resets every thing back to install defualts cept keeps installed programs?
<pavon> Hi, I went to remove kate (I don't like it and removing it is easier than changing the file associations of everthing that is assigned to it), and when I did so apt-get wanted to remove all of kde (kde-core, kdebase, kubuntu-desktop)! Is this normal?
<BluesKaj> isn't that the generic pnp nvidia driver ? is the geforce 6150 listed in the graphics card hardware in system settings
<Stanton> then agen ya talking to some one whom managed to install ircii but couldnt start it.
<Stanton> yes
<Stanton> its listed
<Stanton> i think
<Stanton> unno
<Stanton> maybe try legacy?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> pavon: Yes, that's normal. Kate is a part of KDE itself.
<Stanton> sudo apt-get Nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<Stanton> allso how do i start ircii
<BluesKaj> you should be using the the driver for that card inb the list to get the most out of yourvideo and monitor settings
<Stanton> but i was never able to find
<Stanton> and i dont know how to install ones from nvidia's website
<Stanton> ...
<Stanton> right now i just want an imagen to show so i can do some thing
<Stanton> and to get ircii working so i dont switch betiwn vista and linux all the time
<Gerrit> Where is the dir_colors configuration file located on a fresh Ubuntu installation?
<arunkale> anyone here use project looking glass?
<Stanton> unno
<BluesKaj> Stanton, system settings/monitor&display/admin mode /hardware/graphics card/configure
<pavon> Okay, one other question that I couldn't find online - is there a way to disable konqueror from asking to save passwords?
<Stanton> and i have to typ that?
<Stanton> oh man need bigger paper..
<BluesKaj> copy and paste Stanton
<Stanton> am in vista
<Stanton> i wasnt able to start ircii
<Stanton> i dont know how.
<Tm_T> Stanton: ircII you mean?
<Stanton> or look in vista?
<Stanton> yea
<persen> do i need to have kde (xserver) running in order to log in with freenx?
<BluesKaj> Stanton, irssi
<pollyo> Anyone else lose flash player ability with the latet update?
<chaotic> sudo apt-get libmad0
<chaotic> E: Invalid operation libmad0
<chaotic> whats that about
<Stanton> ok
<Stanton> brb then maybe
<vzduch> chaotic: you forgot something important :)
<pollyo> chaotic: Do you need an "install" argument or something like that?
<BluesKaj> pollyo, yeah I went with the nonfree version in synaptic
<pollyo> BluesKaj: Ok.  I'll look into that.  (thank you)
<rewolf_laptop> argh - why do i lose my titlebars with beryl
<evilmm> did you edit you xorg?
<arunkale> rewolf_laptop: there's a quickfix for that
<rewolf_laptop> ya.. ?
<rewolf_laptop> no didnt edit xorg
<arunkale> rewolf_laptop: hold on, will have the fix for you in a sec
<chaotic> hey how do ubuntu used   install nvidia drivers
<arunkale> rewolf_laptop: you're using nvidia drivers, right?
<rewolf_laptop> yup
<rewolf_laptop> good guess
<rewolf_laptop> i hope it was a gues
<rewolf_laptop> lol
<rewolf_laptop> oh wait
<rewolf_laptop> no
<arunkale> rewolf_laptop: type this in your konsole -> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<arunkale> that should fix it
<rewolf_laptop> my pc has nvidia drivers. but this is my laptop - ati
<arunkale> oh then that might not work for you
<rewolf_laptop> probably not lol.
<arunkale> will tell you the fix for ati hold on
<rewolf_laptop> but thanks. ill try that on my pc when i get home
<rewolf_laptop> ok shot. wow u r a champ. thanx
<chaotic> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<chaotic> it says vega as my driver
<vzduch> chaotic: sudo aptitude install nvidia-xconfig
<arunkale> rewolf_laptop: try this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428442
<rewolf_laptop> thanks
<vzduch> Chello seems to be omnipresent in Europe.. only country I haven't yet seen it is Germany
<charles__> how do you set up your gmail account in kontact
<sx66> how do you set up your gmail account in kontact
<vzduch> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sx66> sorry, I had chaned my nick
<runlevelten> sx66: on gmail.com you'll find the settings for pop clients. Create a new account in kmail and use those
<sx66> k
<rewolf_laptop> um... i just downloaded beryl-manager while i was reading. and emerald. then tried using it, b4 i tried wat that page said. and it worked. no clue why.  but thanks for the help
<sx66> runlevelten: what would be the host?
<arunkale> rewolf_laptop: everything works now, right?
<wsjunior> google desktop search breaks systray applet into a single line, is there any way to fix it without have to use a larger panel?
<C|icK> hello everyone
<arunkale> hey C|icK
<enzo_> Am I able to install win98se through Linux?
<rewolf_laptop> ya
<rewolf_laptop> arunkale : alles is goed dankie
<vzduch> enzo_: ?
<enzo_> For some strange reason, I can't install directly from the floppy drive: Disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter
<rewolf_laptop> not that im afrikaans lol
<arunkale> :)
<arunkale> it's all good
<C|icK> anyone came across this problem? "Uncompressing Linux... Ok booting the kernel" its stops there for hours :(
<vzduch> enzo_: do you want to install Linux or W98?
<C|icK> gu arunkale
<wsjunior> google desktop search tool breaks systray applet into a single line, is there any way to fix it without have to use a larger panel?
<enzo_> vzduch: win98se
<vzduch> enzo_: then this is definitely the wrong place to ask.. try ##windows
<enzo_> vzduch: I know, but I'm asking if it can be done through linux
<arunkale> you can install it using vmware
<vzduch> enzo_: how do you think this is going to be done?
<enzo_> That's why I'm asking
<IAmWill_> okay, so, I pop my brand new amd64 feisty 7.04 cd into the drive and boot it up, and after I select install from the boot menu, my screen goes off saying there is no digital input... but after about 5 minutes, i get to the install desktop.... any reason why that happens?
<vzduch> well, you've got to have some sort of concept
<vzduch> what's the problem w/ installing W98 anyway?
<enzo_> For some strange reason, I can't install directly from the floppy drive: Disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter
<IAmWill_> i can only imagine after i install kubuntu, there is going to be a world of hell i have to go through
<vzduch> enzo_: then the floppy is defect
<raylu> enzo_, that means the floppy isn't bootable
<enzo_> IAmWill_: Nope. It's pretty smooth
<enzo_> :(
<annkas>  I've partitioned, formatted and mounted an external hd. Now I would relly like that it ops up on the Desktop when I connect it. I'm not going to use this device myself, but the teachers at my school, so..
<raylu> does it pop up when you connect it on your account?
<runlevelten> sx66: It's on the gmail website. Go and have a look! :)
<raylu> I have a hard drive in computer 1 that I want to move to computer 2. Computer 2 currently only has 1 HD, but it's IDE cables seem to have a handle on both ends o.0
<annkas> raylu: Yes, but not on the desktop
<IAmWill_> cool, where is the best nvidia walkthrough to use to get my card online? (nv 8600GT pcie)
<enzo_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> annkas, is your account the first account that came with feisty?
<raylu> and have you modified it's groups?
<viraj> could anyone help me config my wifi?
<annkas> raylu: sorry, I'm using debian etch, thought it worked the same in kubuntu and debian. Does it?
<viraj> getting "message no dhcp offers received"
<raylu> annkas, not quite. both will mount it automatically if you're in the right group, but im not sure where the option to stick it on the desktop is
<raylu> viraj, out of range
<viraj> so i increase the range of the wifi router?
<raylu> er...
<raylu> "out of range" = you are too far away
<viraj> no i'm sitting next to it!!
<annkas> It's mounted all right, but the pop up on the desktop is quite urgent, in order to get the users to use it, otherwise I don't think more than 50% of them will be able to find it..
<BluesKaj> annkas, /join #debian
<sx66> how do you stop the receiving of email, it is loading 394230490134k email into my inbox on kmail.
<raylu> viraj, what kinda wifi device?
<annkas> BluesKaj: yes, I've tried ther, but no answers
<viraj> asus wl 520g
<IAmWill_> enzo_, well, just rebooted from the install, and i have no screen
<raylu> er...is it built-in, pci, usb?
<viraj> that is the router.... my wifi card is a broadcom..... the driver is loaded i figured out
<viraj> pci
<IAmWill_> enzo_, nm... its just the booting sceen, it lets me in after that
<raylu> lspci may help
<viraj> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<viraj> voila!
<viraj> raylu?
<BluesKaj> annkas , have you considered putting it into the boot sequence in the BIOS ?
<annkas> BluesKaj: I'd prefer doing it in the software
<raylu> viraj, try installing kwifimanager or using alt+f1>system settings > network
<BluesKaj> yeah, just a suggestion ...prolly need to edit the fstab file but I'm not knowledgeable enuff to tell you how
<viraj> do i have to do an apt-get kwifimanager?
<gumjo> hello, is there some program I can use to set password for wi-fi?
<cheeseboy> whats the live cds user password?
<vzduch> afaik there is none.. you'd have to set it if you wanted to use it
<willis_> Hmm. There is none as far as i know.
<ompaul> cheeseboy, there is none, you use "sudo command" to execute a terminal command or gksu gui-command
<ompaul> cheeseboy, kdsu even
<vzduch> ompaul: in KDE you use 'kdesu'
<ompaul> vzduch, ya, did not notice what channel I was in
* ompaul should take a break ;-)
<vzduch> *gg*
<BluesKaj> ompaul, pls forget gnome, this is KDE country! :)
<ompaul> BluesKaj, I can't - I got a distro to support :)
<viraj> how do i install kwifimanager?
<arunkale> viraj: go to adept and search for it
* ompaul wonders where the kde guys who were at UDS are
<vzduch> ompaul: what are you doing in #kubuntu then? ;)
<ompaul> not the kubuntu ones
<BluesKaj> viraj, it should already be installed under knetwork manager
<wsjunior> im trying to use my bluetooth headset with teamspeak. i need to set up the output device like the default one which is /dev/snd. my bluetooth headset is paired and working, already tested with skype. how could i know which device represent it to set it up in teamspeak. i mean, if the oss is /dev/dsp what would be my bleutooth headset device?
<viraj> i tried doing everything posible with knetwork manager but it doesn't help
<viraj> with konsole, i get 'network down'
<willis_> !info sux
<viraj> or 'no dhcp offers recieved'
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<viraj> tried
<BluesKaj> !KNetwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mo0osah> I have a file in the lost and found menu under Kde, how do i move it to where it belongs
<viraj>  anyway, thankyou! will try tomm
<BluesKaj> what file mo0osah ?
<mo0osah> BluesKaj: openoffice.org Drawing
<BluesKaj> Hi Dr_Willis_ ...why do files end up in lost& found ... mo0osah would like to know where 'openoffice.org Drawing' belongs.
<Dr_Willis_> The Lost and found MENU item? or the /lost+found directory?
<arunkale> how hard is it to set up wifi with kubuntu?
<vzduch> never knew there is a 'lost and found' menu item
<Dr_Willis_> Openoffice.org - would belong in the Office Apps I guess. :)
<BluesKaj> I had a version of Neotrace which i thought i could run under wine end up in the lost&found menu
<Dr_Willis_> Seen the 'lost and found' menu item when some pagckages dont set up their icon properly
<juliano> ola?
<BluesKaj> dudeman ...how's the surf ? :)
<juliano> ola?
<vzduch> !ask | juliano
<ubotu> juliano: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<charles__> do anyone have jabber configured in kopete as gtalk? and how do you do it?
<raylu> yes
<raylu> just follow the help on configuring some random client on google's help pages
<BluesKaj> charles__, 	I think the answer to that may be a long time coming ... :)
<charles__> BluesKaj: I have done this:
<charles__> #
<charles__> Basic Setup
<charles__>      Jabber Id: [xxxx@gmail.com] 
<charles__>  [ ]  Remeber Password whatever you prefer
<charles__>      Password: [xxxx] 
<charles__> # On the second tab enter
<charles__> Connection
<charles__>  [x]  Use protocol encryption (SSL)
<charles__>  [x]  Allow plain-text password authentication
<charles__>  [x]  Override default server information
<charles__>      Server: [talk.google.com]          Port: [5223] 
<vzduch> !paste | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sx66> yeah
<IAmWill_> whats up with wine not being able to pull from the repository?
<BluesKaj> sorry sx66 , I have no idea ...we don't get many questions about jabber here
<vzduch> IAmWill_: ?
<IAmWill_> under requested... it says "BREAK (install")
<soul> can someone help me to watch a dvd. I hav installed libdvdcss2, libdvdread, My region code is 1. and I'm trying to view with either vlc or kaffein
<tams> hey
<vzduch> IAmWill_: ?
<IAmWill_> vzduch, i dont know... thats why i am asking
<vzduch> IAmWill_: I don't understand the problem
<chaotic> hey guys how do i run as root
<IAmWill_> vzduch, i would like to install wine
<vzduch> !sudo | chaotic
<ubotu> chaotic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chaotic> im trying to install nvidia drivers
<vzduch> IAmWill_: sudo aptitude install wine
<vzduch> chaotic: for what card
<vzduch> ?
<chaotic> nvidia geforce4  mx
<chaotic> it comes up  as vega
<tams> Foolish me has turned on desktop effects in KDE but I can't turn them off (and is slowing down my already grinding box). Tried to uncheck desktop effects in both current user and root systemsettings but that doesn't help. What should I do?
<vzduch> chaotic: should work after 'sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-legacy
<soul> got it working using totem
<IAmWill_> vzduch, hrm... wine isnt on my repo list, its just libwine  =(
<vzduch> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dragon_1212> yea wine SUXS
<Dragon_1212> has a low frame rate for games
<raylu> lol
<Dragon_1212> anyways anyone got AIM here
<raylu> "i can't get wine to play my games at a decent frame rate" does not = "wine suxs"
<Dragon_1212> yea we all know wine suxs
<chaotic> hey is there any way to not have a password on kubuntu
<Dragon_1212> just w8 till linux runs microsoft MUHAHAHA
<chaotic> getting annoying
<tzanger> bah, sodipodi keeps crashing on me, dammit
<Dragon_1212> then we shall run the retail stores HAHAHAAH
<raylu> chaotic, menu>system settigns>advanced>login manager>last tab>password-less logins
<IAmWill_> raylu, wow.. ignorance is bliss around here.. i have never had problems with wine
<Dragon_1212> passwords are actually good for linux
<IAmWill_> raylu, i actually like it better than cedega
<Dragon_1212> well i do
<Dragon_1212> its gives me low FRAME RATE
<IAmWill_> Dragon_1212, configure it
<Dragon_1212> how
<Dragon_1212> support plz
<IAmWill_> winecfg
<Dragon_1212> where do i go for tht
<Dragon_1212> terminal???
<IAmWill_> wow
<Dragon_1212> yea new to linux
<IAmWill_> man wine
<Dragon_1212> yea WHERE
<Dragon_1212> WHERE IS THE FILE!!!!
<IAmWill_> no no.. go to a terminal and type "man wine"
<Dragon_1212> oh ok
<IAmWill_> also, go to a terminal "winecfg"
<IAmWill_> Dragon_1212, also, make sure your videocard is getting good fps
<IAmWill_> glxgears
<vzduch> chaotic: what's annoying about the pwd?
<tams> Dragon_1212: "just w8 till linux runs microsoft MUHAHAHA" - actually Linux does run at least some of Microsoft :)
<IAmWill_> Dragon_1212, ohh, and also, stop asking people if they have AIM, thats a little stalker-ish
<tams> they have quite a few off-the shelf routers with embedded linux :] 
<Dragon_1212> oh ok
<IAmWill_> tams, hell all of it.. vmware rules!!
<IAmWill_> vmware puts windows where it belongs.... in a window
<wsjunior> kopete show correctly my webcam image in device configuration, but when i send webcam to an user or accept an invitation nothing happens, is there any way to debug it to try to understand whats wrong?
<constantin_> hi all
<raylu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<raylu> wsjunior, try running kopete from a command line
<spitwise> after an upgrade to feisty i can no longer play video
<spitwise> or audio
<crazyrobot> can anybody tell me how to get the thermal_zone info working?
<wsjunior> raylu: it doesnt produce useful info
<wsjunior> it seems it wasnt compiled with debug option
<gumjo> you might want to try the #kopete channel
<raylu> might also want to try pidgin...but that's gtk, so i'd recommend not looking at the screen while using it
<IAmWill_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<raylu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wsjunior> they will tell me to compile by hand with debug option, thats why i was asking here for other solution
<raylu> o.0...nothing about this fusion stuff
<raylu> compile by hand...are we using cardreaders now?
<wsjunior> u knou what i meant
<raylu> lol
<raylu> :(
<bart_> Uhm... How can I install my nvidia drivers in kubuntu?
<velle_> Anybody uses sshfs?
<charles__> kubuntu does not see my usb thumbdrives, it launches a window and does not see my files off of my thumbdrive
<IAmWill_> whats better... xgl or aiglx?
<Darkrift411> does anyone know a better plugin than this "mplayer plugin" for firefox? that one is crap, and it locks up firefox on 80% of the vidoes i try on it
<tams> Darkrift411: well, the only "replacement" I have found for it was to right click, copy url and then kget...
<charles__> how do you mount usb thumbdrives?
<tams> There is one other tip involving CrossOver and WMP, but I shall remain silent as I fear that someday Stallman will cut me half with a chainsaw
<tams> charles__: if automount doesn't work try "fdisk -l" and mount it by hand
<charles__> tams: i did that and it put some commands, now what?
<raylu> charles__, it didn't automatically do it when you plugged it in?
<raylu> oh
* raylu is blidn
<raylu> *blind
<tams> well if you see only one device and have a mount directory e.g. /media/usbdisk do "sudo -t vfat mount /dev/... /media/usbdisk" where ... is the device name you see in fdisk -l
<gumjo> darkrift, you can try VLC plugin and Totem plug-in, personally I find mplayer the best
<charles__> tams: it launched 'launch to new window' I clicked that, but I can not see my files off of my thumb drive. I get a out put of
<charles__> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<charles__> missing codepage or other error
<charles__> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<charles__> dmesg | tail or so
<tams> do that dmesg | tail then :] 
<charles__> tams: it sees my other files...
<charles__> ummm
<tams> um, excuse me? :)
<chaotic> how  come  when  i test  my card  after i  change it  it  goes to  a grey screen with a balck x in the middle
<chaotic> mt  black
<nosrednaekim> Chousuke: whta re you doing again?
<draik> Does anyone here know how I can use VMware to access my winxp partition within Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> chaotic: sorry, what are you doing again?
<raylu> chaotic, don't use ./x
<chaotic> i installed my nvia drivers it recognizes  it  before i can hit apply it requires me to test  the card when  i test i get a grey screen and the mought pointer is a black x
<raylu> chaotic, use kdm start (i think)
<nosrednaekim> draik: set up network bridge
<draik> nosrednaekim: Winxp is on the same hdd, diff partition
<IAmWill_> how do you change the compiz theme?
<BluesKaj> I've lost the File , Edit, Bookmarks, ..the text options at the top of Konqueror ...don't ask me how i did it ...if I did i wouldn't be asking how to restore them ?
<IAmWill_> ie.. like emerald theme manager?
<tams> draik: when creating a virtual machine at some point it will offer the option to use a real partition
<draik> IAmWill_: How do you like Kubuntu? Seems that you got passed the blank screen!
<chaotic> whats kdm     start
<vzduch> draik: yeah, but the XP install in VMware is in a container, so it needs to get out of the container to access the physical files
<tams> draik: you might want to create a new hardware profile if you want to use your XP virtually and natively...
<IAmWill_> draik, used it before... and keep going between gentoo and kubuntu.... i like that I dont have to program my computer to use it
<nosrednaekim> draik: right. what you do is mount the windows partition and then make a gateway between your VM  and linux
<IAmWill_> ;-)
<draik> tams: know of a tutorial?
<draik> nosrednaekim: Pardon my ignorance. Thank you much
<nosrednaekim> NP.
<wepiha> I have a problem enabling my 'Shared/Line-in' switch, it won't toggle!
<nosrednaekim> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nosrednaekim> !vm netowkring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vm netowkring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !vm networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vm networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tams> draik: um, setting up hardware profiles can be done in control panel > system. I don't know of a tutorial for that in vmware. It's really clicky-clicky stuff
<tams> draik: http://www.motin.eu/www/mirror/physvmware/
<IAmWill_> seriously, where is a damn compiz walkthrough for KUBUNTU!!  i am sick of having to read though a bunch of gnome bullshit to get what i need done
<IAmWill_> excuse my french.. just a little frustrated
<nosrednaekim> IAmWill_: yep... I understand
<tams> IAmWill_: seems like you'll be the one to write it :)
<IAmWill_> ohh geez
<IAmWill_> haha
<tams> For every howto there is one frustrated altruist who first wrote it.
<raylu> though they may have been frustrated at being asked the question a bunch of times
<raylu> though i suppose that's not true for giant communities like this
<tams> good point :)
<IAmWill_> everything references gnome menu options.. i mean.. who does that.... linux uses a damn terminal
<IAmWill_> i think i am going to go pick on the #gnome guys again
<chaotic> how come when i test my gfx   card  i keep goingto that grey scree n with the black x
<tams> uneducated guess: your x is working right, but there is no wm loaded?
<IAmWill_> how do i set themes in compiz?
<tzanger> anyone here a karbon expert, or at least at some level > extreme noob like me?  :-)
<Dragnslcr>  IAmWill_- probably with a theme manager such as Emerald
<IAmWill_> Dragnslcr, i have Emerald, but when i select the theme, nothing changes
<IAmWill_> =(
<IAmWill_> in fact, all of the windows have no theme
<IAmWill_> or decor
<Dragnslcr> You have compiz running and set to use Emerald as the theme manager?
<IAmWill_> Dragnslcr, i am guessing not... how is this achieved?
<Dragnslcr> /usr/bin/compiz.real --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints --sm-disable --replace ccp &
<Dragnslcr> Is what I use to start it
<Dragnslcr> What version of Compiz are you using?
<IAmWill_> Dragnslcr, 0.3.6
<BluesKaj> ok, Konqueror as a browser is a mess due to my misunderstanding of the nomenclature and what certain options actually do...is there a way to restore Konqueror to it's original state .
<Lynoure> deleting the configurations (or rather, moving them elsewhere) could help
<Lynoure> usually it triggers the software to create its default configuration on next start
<IAmWill_> Dragnslcr, the way you loaded it didnt quite work for me either... and now I cant even move my windows around on the screen (even with the alt)
<BluesKaj> I've mainly screwed up the toolbars Lynoure
<vzduch> BluesKaj: 'mv ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc.old'.. on next startup it should generate a fresh konquerorrc iiac
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: It's too late for me tonight to try to figure out what specific options need resetting, but you could diff the configurations after moving them
<boudewijn> rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<boudewijn> moving IS better, rm -rf is rather drastic
<vzduch> boudewijn: indeed
<BluesKaj> ok vzduch , gonna try that :)
<vzduch> BluesKaj: but you might also try to rename ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<vzduch> it'll be regenerated as well
<BluesKaj> righton vzduch , success :)  !
<vzduch> :)
* Spami is away: Occup
<BluesKaj> vzduch, I don't understand what you mean by:  rename ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/ ?
<vzduch> BluesKaj: rename the directory so Konqueror won't find it anymore, then it will generate a new one.. but if your problems are now solved, it's not necessary anymore :)
<vzduch> huhu Sanne :)
<Sanne> hi vzduch :)
<BluesKaj> ok vzduch , can i run 2 versions of konq simultaneously..one as the browser and another a sthe file manager ?
<raylu> yes
<vzduch> BluesKaj: versions?
<boudewijn> try this:   konqueror -profile filemanagement
<vzduch> Konq is meant to be both a browser and file manager, and as you can run multiple instances at once, you can use one for web browsing and one for file browsing.. you can even do that in the same instance in different tabs
<boudewijn> or:   konqueror -profile webbrowsing
<phoenixz> problem: k3b under kubuntu does not detect my DVD writer which k3b under Fedora did detect.. Anything to solve this one?
<BluesKaj> ok not versions but 2 different operatives ... a browser as one app and a file manager as another app
<BluesKaj> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<phoenixz> BluesKaj, If that one was for me.. I dont think that will help :) k3b does not detect my DVD writer, so that I can write dvd's
<hasan> how can i umount my usb drive?
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, is your dvdwriter listed in system settinings>advanced>disk&filesystems ?
<draik> Thank you nosrednaekim and tams for the links. Great source of info. Too bad easyvmx.com didn't work for me
<vzduch> hasan: Konqueror >> Storage Media >> right-click your USB drive & select 'Safely remove'
<tams_> you're welcome :)
<IAmWill_> wow.. i am having a million problems
<Sanne> hasan: or via right click the icon for the usb device on your desktop
<IAmWill_> when i hit ctrl+alt+backspace, my screen goes offline with "No Digital Signal"
<IAmWill_> same thing it does on boot
<IAmWill_> but with the ctrl+alt+backspace, it doesnt recover
<hasan> how can i do that from command line?
<IAmWill_> i have to reset it
<raylu> ctrl+alt+f1 to recover
<hasan> and it does not seem umounted
<IAmWill_> raylu, nope
<raylu> hasan, umount --help
<hasan> in windows when i say stop usb storage media i can listen music while charging
<hasan> here it goes on charging ?
<hasan> is it not really removed?
<Jemidon> ello
<raylu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<raylu> hasan, unmount != remove
<raylu> mounting only refers to the filesystem on the device
<maverick> maverick:
<raylu> windows's safely remove is umount + cut power to the thing and pretend it's not there at all
<raylu> maverick has discovered tab-completion o.0
<boudewijn> :)
<maverick> lool
<Jemidon> lol
<maverick> i miss this room
<maverick> seriously..i used to support here
<maverick> newly converted to kubuntu since 1 year and i forgot the auto - completion thingy
<vzduch> maverick: well, why not anymore?
<BluesKaj> welcome back, maverick, we could use your help , no doubt :)
<maverick> well, now i am
<maverick> back
<maverick> thnx  :)
<Jemidon> well i could use some help lol
<vzduch> "Swedish Designer Drugs"
<maverick> sure thing.. :D
<vzduch> !ask | Jemidon
<ubotu> Jemidon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jemidon> lol thanx vz :)
<hasan> raylu: so how can i do it?
<Jemidon> so, i'm having trouble updating my repositories, and due to that, i'm having trouble getting my libxine-extracodecs so that I can play MP3s through amarok
<maverick> jemidon: go to ubuntuguide.org
<Jemidon> i have tried sudo apt-get -f update, sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude upgrade, all to no avail
<maverick> and there u'll find in the guide how to get the codecs
<maverick> and how to update the repos. for this purpose
<nzk|irssi> How do I run .run files?
<maverick> jemidon: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<wepiha> nzk|irssi: by using sh <file>.run
<maverick> jemidon: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<BluesKaj> Sunshine! ...after2 days of rain ...yay
<wepiha> rain. after 3 days of rain and a little ice... booo :(
<maverick> jemidon: you first have to enable some repos. in order to be able to download the codecs...that's all
<vzduch> nzk|irssi: what are you trying to run?
<BluesKaj> yeah Jemidon , you have to add those repos due to legal issues in the US
<vzduch> BluesKaj: not only in the US, but mainly
<vzduch> e.g. Germany seems to be getting increasingly restrictive in this respect.. in other countries, e.g. the Netherlands, Sweden or Switzerland this is no issue at all
#kubuntu 2007-07-15
<maverick> guys, i was so happy feisty did easily support NTFS....wohooo
<maverick> without the previous bugs that used to occure in edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> maverick: using feisty, you know universe is enabled from the start, the end user doesn't have to enable it, therefore not having the repo added/enabled is not the issue with Jemidon's codec installation problem
<BluesKaj> yes vzduch , it's going to be more difficult here in Canada as well. The US movie industry is threatening to delay distribution of some movie releases here... as if most ppl care , some of the crap Hollywood is putting out isn't worth copying
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: one word: transformers :D
<BluesKaj> yeah, i heard
<maverick> Daisuke_Ido: What do you think it could be then?!
<Daisuke_Ido> maverick: i have no clue.  but i do know what it's not.
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps using another mirror?
<maverick> well, i dunno if he's even using feisty
<maverick> jemidon: are you using feisty?
<Daisuke_Ido> from helping him last night, i know that whether or not he's using feisty, he does have universe enabled.
<chaotic> do any of u use firefox
<Jemidon> shoot, transformers was awesome
<Daisuke_Ido> chaotic: no, just Internet Explorer
<chaotic> rofl
<Daisuke_Ido> Jemidon: of course, heading out to see it again shortly :P
<chaotic> um  its just thathow do i associate .torrents with ktorrent on firefox
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: yes, universe is enabled by default, but multiverse is not
<Daisuke_Ido> good point
<chaotic> does anyone kno
<wepiha> I am having a problem getting 'Shared Rear/Line-In' working
<Daisuke_Ido> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: MPEG audio decoder library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-2.1 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 160 kB
<maverick> jemidon: try downloading it manually from ubuntu packages website...
<ardchoille> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phoenixz> k3b under kubuntu does not detect my DVD writer which k3b under Fedora did detect.. Anything to solve this one?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jemidon: sudo apt-get install libmad0
<ardchoille> I need an rss feed for Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> libxine-extracodecs depends on libmad0
<boudewijn> chaotic: i was having that same problem with firefox. i could not get it to open torrents in ktorrent. now i simply use konqueror to open torrent sites.
<wepiha> ardchoille: since this is the kubuntu channel. could I recommend akgregator!
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Still having probs with libxine-extracodecs?
<ardchoille> wepiha: I need an rss feed, not a reader.. I already use akregator
<chaotic> theres no executable  file for ktorrent
<wepiha> ardchoille: ok. I missunderstood ;)
<ardchoille> wepiha: np :)
<chaotic> ?
<boudewijn> ?
<boudewijn> ..   /usr/bin/ktorrent
<ardchoille> chaotic: In a term, type: which ktorrent
<Jemidon> Ardchoille: yep lol Dai: just running the command now
<Jemidon> it is finished setting it up
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Can you pastebin your sources.list? I'd be interested in seeing it.
<Daisuke_Ido> Jemidon: now try playing an mp3.  can't promise anything, but hey :P
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Also, xmms plays mp3's out of the box.
<Jemidon> Daisuke: still says no mp3 support
<chaotic> what about the ubuntu equipped firefox
<Jemidon> Ardchoille: let me try to install xmms and see if that works, if all else fails, i could do itunes under wine? would that be a solution?
<intelikey> i want a good shell,   not this modern bash.   something like dash with $RANDOM and command line editing.   is there any such thing ?
<ardchoille> Jemidon: No idea, I haven't touched a Windows app in 7 years, lol
<ardchoille> !info xmms
<wepiha> !xmms | ardchoille
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 794 kB, installed size 6304 kB
<ubotu> ardchoille: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ardchoille> ubotu: Glad you could join us
<maverick> jemidon..if amarok doesn't play mp3 none will
<maverick> it's not in amarok it's in the codecs itself
<boudewijn> just install xmms or audacious
<Jemidon> actually, xmms is playing perfectly
<ardchoille> :)
<Jemidon> now the next question lol
<maverick> 0.o
<benh> grrr
<ardchoille> Jemidon: http://xmms.org/skins.php
<benh> so kubuntu.org doesn't have kde 3.5.7 ppc packages
<ardchoille> xmms doesn't seem to need the mp3 codecs
<maverick> hmm...why would amarok not play then!!
<maverick> really?
<maverick> xmms independent from that...!!
<benh> grrr
<ardchoille> or may be it has it already compiled in
<Jemidon> hmm interesting
<boudewijn> i never use amarok so i wouldnt now. i started it once (with dapper)  and it noticed i had no mp3 support and automaticly downloaded the codec
<wepiha> afaik, you need amarok-xine and libmad0 to play mp3s
<vzduch> maverick: XMMS has its own MP3 decoder
<phoenixz> Any reason why k3b (or Kubuntu) may not detect my DVD writer as a write, but as a reader only????
<ardchoille> vzduch: I thought so
<ardchoille> phoenixz: Dumb question, are you sure it's a writer? I accidentally bought a dvd reader and coudln't figure out why it wouldn't write.
<vzduch> wepiha: indeed, you need libmad0
<vzduch> wepiha: as for the sound engine, you could as well use amarok-helix or amarok-gstreamer (don't know the exact names; I think these were the names in openSUSE)
<phoenixz> ardchoille, Hahahah.. that would have been cool, but no, it can write.. I used to have Fedora and it worked all ok, also used k3b to write CD's and DVD;s
<wepiha> vzduch: ok. I perfer xine, although I know little about the differences!
<ardchoille> phoenixz: Ah, ok.. just checking
<Jemidon> ard: well that solves that problem, i reckon i'll just use xmms from now on, as long as it has a playlist i can use
<vzduch> wepiha: Xine is in many respects superior to the others afaik
<ardchoille> Jemidon: It does, and there are some cool skins for it.
<vzduch> phoenixz: is the DVD drive detected at all?
<maverick> jemidon: xmms is like winamp in lots of aspects...
<vzduch> phoenixz: i.e. can you read discs w/ it?
<wepiha> I remember a while ago there used to be a sudo command to setup k3b?
<maverick> wepiha: sudo apt-get install k3b
<maverick> wepiha: that's what you mean?
<wepiha> maverick: no, i mean it was a setup-k3b-devices or something to that effect
<maverick> ooh i c..
<ardchoille> wepiha: I think the devs took that setup and made it per-suer now.. I haven't seen that root setup in a while.
<vzduch> maverick: I guess not.. there was a k3bsetup a while ago, but it's not there any more.. to my knowledge it's not needed any more
<ardchoille> *per-user
<wepiha> ardchoille: indeed. hmmm I wonder what phoenixzs' /etc/fstab says
<ardchoille> wepiha: Now you're thiking :)
<maverick> i don't like k3b much, i don't know why but it just don't go easy with me burning cds sometimes it just fails
<ardchoille> *thinking
<wepiha> my entry for /etc/fstab contains       /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<wepiha> most importantly, it has RW
<intelikey> nobody know of a "dash like shell" that supports command line editing ?
<phoenixz> vzduch, Yeah, I can open files from it, no problem
<wepiha> ardchoille: haha it takes a while in the morning :)
<ardchoille> lol
<vzduch> I remember having had such an issue w/ my DVD drive in another OS.. don't remember how I solved it though
<Existz> hey, does talking about your personal lives make you sad?
<intelikey> Existz i don't have a personal life so NO.
<Jemidon> lol nope doesn't make me sad
<wepiha> phoenixz: what is the output from `cat /etc/fstab | grep /dev/hda` if you replace /dev/hda with your dvd burner ?
<vzduch> phoenixz: try from the menu --> Tools | Settings --> the 2nd item (probably 'Devices') lists your drives; it also has two buttons: 'Add device' and 'Refresh'
<Existz> any of you married?
<wepiha> Existz: nope
<Existz> how old are you peeps?
<wepiha> i'm 17
<wepiha> lol
<maverick> 19
<Existz> ah you're young
<wepiha> is this a survey?
<vzduch> <-- 30
<Existz> surprisingly
<Existz> for myself I guess
<SlimeyPete> don't answer!
<wepiha> actually i'm 25 :p
<Existz> just curious
<Existz> i'm 25 myself
<SlimeyPete> he's trying to steal your identities!
<vzduch> lol
<Existz> are you really?
<wepiha> really
<Jemidon> i'm 19 and married
<Existz> 17 seemed young
<Existz> haha
<phoenixz> vzduch, I already checked that, and it does not list my dvd burner
<Existz> you're full of shit
<Existz> haha
<Existz> anyone dating?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Existz
<ubotu> Existz: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Existz> yeah
<Existz> been there
<maverick> 19 and married?!
<Existz> it's dead
<maverick> seriously?!!
<Existz> he must live in some remote state
<Existz> like utah
<Existz> kentucky
<Existz> something
<wepiha> phoenixz: what is the output from `cat /etc/fstab | grep /dev/hda` if you replace /dev/hda with your dvd burner ?
<Jemidon> maveric: yea
<Existz> jemido, where do you live?
<phoenixz> wepiha,  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Existz> jemidon
<maverick> well, can i come where you live  :D
<PriceChild> Existz, please stop the offtopic chat.
<Existz> who's prince?
<Minataku> And the swearing
<Minataku> PriceChild: He was doing this yesterday, too
<Existz> ah some random guy
<Minataku> In fact
<Minataku> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<wepiha> Existz: http://becomeaplayer.com/index.htm
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I forgot you were one, PriceChild XD
<wepiha> phoenixz: try add rw into it, like;
<wepiha> phoenixz:  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,rw,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<wepiha> arrgg
<wepiha>  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,rw,noauto     0       0
<wepiha> :p
<Jemidon> lol well that fixes the problem
<phoenixz> wepiha, How do I remount the DVD drive then?
* Jemidon kicks the repository because it won't update again
<Existz> wth
<Existz> what's with this family orientated crap
<wepiha> phoenixz: `sudo umount /media/cdrom0`
<wepiha> phoenixz: then `sudo mount -a`
<Jemidon> Archoille are you still there?
<Existz> hey who the hell is mina?
<ardchoille> yes
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-169-169-27.socal.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Pastebin your sources.list
<Minataku> Nice work, gnomefreak
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jemidon> ardchoille: ok
<vzduch> PriceChild: on a technical note.. how do you 'request' users to leave?  is that a ChanServ feature?
<Minataku> It is
<PriceChild> vzduch, its a freenode feature
<Whiz2__> stdin: you around?
<vzduch> ah
<stdin> Whiz2__: for a while
<Minataku> Usually forced actions are the realm of Services Administrators
<PriceChild> vzduch, from see the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<Minataku> Which is a very high level of IRC Operator
<Jemidon> Ardchoille: do i find my source.list?
<Jemidon> !source.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jemidon> !sourcelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Here, they have it set up to allow Channel Operators to do it in their channels
<vzduch> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Minataku> It's done to defeat clients utilizing "Autorejoin on kick"
<ardchoille> Jemidon: /etc/apt/sources.list
<vzduch> interesting
<Whiz2__> stdin: i managed to get it working earlier... but it screwed up the rest of my wireless network when i told router 2 to transmit router 1's infomration... i had to set it back & switch off & back on router 2 when i was done
<phoenixz> wepiha, did it, but didnt work
<Minataku> BTW, gnomefreak, IINM, Roadrunner has full DHCP, so keep an eye out in case he swaps his IP
<Jemidon> says permission denied, am i going to have to do it under root shell?
<gnomefreak> Minataku: im not worried
<Minataku> gnomefreak: Didn't say you should be, just saying that he might be back
<Minataku> So don't go too far ;3
<stdin> Whiz2__: strange
<Whiz2__> stdin: when i was trying without DHCP, i was plugged directly into router 1
<PriceChild> Minataku, btw many have rejoin on remove as well as kick 8-)
<wepiha> phoenixz: hmmm
<Minataku> PriceChild: Heh, I haven't seen that yet
<maverick> jemidon: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<PriceChild> Minataku, join me in #pricechild
<Minataku> Okay
<intelikey> stdin you might know.   is there a dash like (posix compliant) shell that supports command line editing ?
<phoenixz> wepiha, exactly my thoughts..
<richardinglis> hey guys
<richardinglis> i ejected a dvd while it was playing
<richardinglis> and now i canne watch dvds any more
<richardinglis> i get the message 'the source can't be read'
<richardinglis> and no plugin found to handle this resource
<stdin> intelikey: umm, I haven't found one
<richardinglis> i have reinstalled the kaffeine and xine packages
<richardinglis> any ideas?
<Whiz2__> stdin: thing is, i shouldn't have to go through all that... in the dapper release of kubuntu (which my server runs now) all i have to do is set the manual stuff, and the wired connected no matter which router it was plugged into
* intelikey considers building his own shell...
<Jemidon> Ardchoille: there's my source.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29962/
<ardchoille> Jemidon: just do cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list and then copy paste it into pastebin. No need for root.
<stdin> intelikey: I know (da)sh doesn't, and there aren't that many pure posix shells that I've used
<Jemidon> ardchoille: i suspect that's how it's supposed to be?
<ardchoille> Jemidon: oh, ok, hold on will look.
<intelikey> stdin k,  thanks for the intel
<[EgO] > Hi all. Help me, plz: I install software for my sinaptics touchpad, but it doesnt work=(
<stdin> Whiz2__: not sure what would have changed
<ardchoille> Jemidon: You are using the us repos, I had lots of problems until I used diff repos. Want me to help with that?
<wepiha> phoenixz: try commenting that line out and adding /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<wepiha> phoenixz: I said comment so you can restore it later if need be ;)
<vzduch> ardchoille: do you think the US repos are crippled on purpose?
<Jemidon> Ardchoille: sure, if you don't mind, just so I can update, cause i've noticed that alot of my options for programs are greyed out in my package manager like i can't access them or they are non-existant
<vzduch> not that that'd bother me personally, I don't live in the US
<[EgO] > When i click "keyboard and mouse" in Control center, it says me : "add option SHMConfig 'on'" I do it,but touchpad doesnt work
<ardchoille> vzduch: No idea
<phoenixz> wepiha, I have a backup of fstab :)
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Ok, open a terminal and I'll give you two commands to run.
<tams> [EgO] : restarted X?
<intelikey> wepiha specifying dev,exec,suid ???     it will default to those settings anyway wont it ?
<Whiz2__> [EgO] : touchpad should work by default in kubuntu. what version are you using?
<[EgO] > tams, of course
<Jemidon> ardchoille: already got terminal open
<intelikey> oh and atime
<ardchoille> Jemidon: The first command makes a backup just in case:  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<[EgO] > Whiz2, Kubuntu 7.04
<Whiz2__> [EgO] : what version of kubuntu? ;-)
<Whiz2__> feisty?
<[EgO] > ya
<phoenixz> wepiha, didnt work either.. I checked  settings / programs: vcdxbild, vcdxminfo and vcdxrip are not installed.. those could not cause this problem?
<Whiz2__> i was in liveCD mode earlier today on a laptop (this laptop in fact) and i have no troubles
<Minataku> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tams> [EgO] : my first try failed because I didn't put quotes around "SHMConfig"
<Whiz2__> with the touchpad anyway lol
<tams> so the line should read as option "SHMConfig" "on" ... after changing it worked
<ardchoille> Jemidon: the second command removes the "us" from the repos that have it:  sudo sed -i 's/us.archive/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Now update your sources: sudo apt-get update
<Whiz2__> [EgO] : did the touchpad ever work in kubuntu?
<wepiha> phoenixz: idk, ask around :(
<[EgO] > Whiz, my touch work on Ubunru 6.04, but on Kubuntu its doesnt work
<Jemidon> ardchoille: it's working on getting the packages and all
<ardchoille> Jemidon: yes, it should be updating sources
<intelikey> phoenixz for iso9660 and udf  uid=value gid=value and umask=
<ardchoille> Jemidon: If all goes well, you can either save or delete /etc/apt/sources.list.backup  it's up to you
<Jemidon> ardchoille: so i basically just allowed it to access the world repositories?
<ardchoille> Jemidon: right
<phoenixz> intelikey, what what what? uid=value  what value? and umask=? where do I put that?
<Whiz2__> [EgO] : how odd... not sure what would cause that. maybe they forgot the drivers for it in kubuntu **shrugs** i'm not really familliar with mouse issues in linux
<[EgO] > tams, How can i put quotes around SHMConfig?
<Jemidon> ard: reason i'm learning all this, is because i'm going to be a computer systems operator in the military, best to go in with as much knowledge as I can seeing as the govt. uses linux
<Jemidon> ard: :)
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Good idea :)
<phoenixz> [EgO] , like this? 'SHMConfig'
<intelikey> phoenixz your users uid   echo $UID
<Jemidon> ardchoille: ok it's done, now do I try to get a random program and it should work?
<ardchoille> Jemidon: It should be fine now
<[EgO] > Whiz2, i install drivers
<tams> [EgO] : "SHMConfig"... I just said that because at first I took the error message literally and option SHMConfig "on" is not a valid line, it should read az option "SHMConfig" "on"
<intelikey> phoenixz default is 1000 in ubuntu
<ardchoille> Jemidon: Keep in mind, sometimes certan repos are down at times, can't be helped.
<intelikey> mine's eleven
<Jemidon> Ardchoille: well hot damn, that works
<ardchoille> lol
<Jemidon> Ardchoille: yes, i remember from last night's conversation
<Whiz2__> [EgO] : those drivers were linux drivers???
<Jemidon> Ardchoille: I feel like i've been released to the world...:) lol
<ardchoille> hahaha
<intelikey> phoenixz and the umask=  is the octal deduction form the permissions of 777
<Whiz2__> aka read, write, execute
<intelikey> so a umask of umask=000   will yeld permissions of  777 fs wide
<tams> [EgO] : and it's all a blur now but I think I first succeeded getting the touchpad working on Feisty when I fist reconfigured xserver-xorg and then edited the fresh xorg.conf
<[EgO] > Whiz2: Of course, i download it from repositary
<[EgO] > tams : thanks=)
<Minataku> umask is 8's complement
<intelikey> phoenixz need more info just whistel
<[EgO] > tams : i try it=)
<Jemidon> ardchoille: now the fun part, getting libdvdcss
<tams> [EgO] : np, good luck then :)
<Whiz2__> [EgO] : that's really odd... if they are the linux drivers designed for that mouse, then it makes no sense that the mouse would not work.
<Minataku> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ardchoille> Jemidon: sed and awk are pretty powerful, it would be good to learn them.
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<K-Ryan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<phoenixz> intelikey, honestly, I don't understand what you are talking about.. you mean to say I should modify the fstab or something?
<tams> Whiz2__: the synaptic drivers need the shared memory option to work and you need to enable that manually. After that it works like a charm.
<Jemidon> i was waiting on the seveas packages lol
<ardchoille> Jemidon: The seveas repo is quite nice
<[EgO] > Whiz2: whats Odd? I bad speak english=)
<Whiz2__> tams: if you know how to fix the mouse problem, then tell them, not me ;-)
<Minataku> [EgO] : If English isn't your primary language, we do have localized channels
<Whiz2__> [EgO] : odd = strange
<[EgO] > ok
<Minataku> What language is your primary?
<ardchoille> [EgO] : What is your native language?
<[EgO] > russian
<ardchoille> !ru
<Minataku> !ru
<intelikey> phoenixz yes and use the uid umask settings  here's an example;   /dev/dvd /media/dvd udf,iso9660 noauto,uid=1000,umask=015 0 0
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<tams> Whiz2__: I just tell the symptoms. :D It's pretty darn confusing to see an utility telling you to do a thing that could be automated. Must be some good reasoning behind that.
<ardchoille> bot is slow today
<Minataku> Today? :P
<ardchoille> hahaha
<phoenixz> intelikey, wepiha, k9copy also does not see the writer...
<[EgO] > !ru
<phoenixz> intelikey, okay, what is the umask
<Minataku> [EgO] : Look under where we typed it
<Minataku> You should see Cyrillic
<intelikey> phoenixz octal deduction form the full permission 777
<chaotic> hey wheres kmail
<Whiz2__> so anyone here know why manual settings would fail to connect me to my router in feisty, but work perfectly fine in dapper?
<chaotic> i kno  it comes preloaded
<ardchoille> chaotic: You can run it my typing kmail or it's also part of kontact
<chaotic> ah ok no wonder lol
<Minataku> Considering shared memory is pretty much the norm on every "Not Windows" OS...
<Jemidon> Ardchoille: downloading the packages now
<vzduch> chaotic: K-Menu >> Internet >> KMail
<Minataku> It's surprising that it wouldn't be the obvious default :P
<bart_> please can somebody tell me the RIGHT way to install nvidia drivers ???
<Minataku> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> aplay -l
<K-Ryan> oops
<bart_> that doesn' t work in kubuntu...
<K-Ryan> Meant to click my other shell >.>
<bart_> Minataku..
<K-Ryan> bart_ Yeah it does
<ardchoille> bart_: What doesn't work in kubuntu?
<Minataku> bart_: It's worked for everyone before you
<tams> Minataku: Feisty is really a box of (often dark) entetainment :)
<Minataku> lol
<bart_> System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager.
<Minataku> I wouldn't know, I use Gentoo
<bart_> where can I find that in kde?
<tams> hehe :D
<clouder> bart_: type restricted-manager in console
<Minataku> :3
<bart_> must install it first... ok
<Minataku> That would certainly help
<tams> :DDDDDD
<Jemidon> tams: yea, Feisty is a box of dark entertainment, i'm finding that out the hard way
<intelikey> phoenixz octal premissions are read  like binary counting    111_2 == 7_8   i.e.  read,write,execute or 111_2  is octal prem 7       and the three digits are   owner,group,world(or other)          thus  umask=027     will yeld a fs wide permission on the disk of 750   owner rwx   group r_x   other ___
<Whiz2__> i'm thinking of putting feisty on one of the computers on my network... but if i can't get the manual network settings to connect me to the internet even in liveCD mode, then i'm not even gonna bother... not after what the DHCP stuff did to my network eaarlier
<wepiha> Whiz2__: what happened with your dhcp?
<Whiz2__> i have 2 routers... 1 connected to the other router 1 is the gateway, and router 2 is the wireless transmitter for my wireless client...
<phoenixz> intelikey, I think I have the answer. I am not a member of the group cdrom.. :)
<Whiz2__> i switched DHCP on, and told it to transmit router 1's IP as the gate way, annd every wireless client went down... i had to switch everything back, and power cycle router 2 to get my wireless networks back
<intelikey> phoenixz all file systems that don't have permissions bits in the fs  use a psuido permission for the whole mount,   among them are iso9660 udf vfat ntfs msdos   and possably others    linux file systems have the permissions on the fs  i.e. each file has it's own perms.     so setting a umask when mounting will set the fs wide permission
<wepiha> Whiz2__: and dhclient screwed it royally?
<intelikey> phoenixz ok    class dismissed
<wepiha> lol
<wepiha> ha wouldn't that be nice ;)
<Whiz2__> wepiha: dhclient?
<wepiha> Whiz2__: its the command used for a dhcp connect, like `sudo dhclient eth0`
<Whiz2__> i don't use DHCP because i use port forwarding all across my network
<Jemidon> ardchoille:  HELL YEA!!! i got my dvd player working through kaffine with audio!!!1
<tams> Whiz2__: not UPnP-compatible routers you have?
<Jemidon> Room: now i feel special ed
<Whiz2__> UPnP is turned off on the routers
<wepiha> Jemidon: I thought this *was* the spec ed room
<ardchoille> Jemidon: \o/
<Jemidon> wepiha: lol...possibly is
<wepiha> hmmm if not where am I supposed to be then??
<tams> hmm... I found UPnP to ease most port-forwarding frustration. In fact, I don't have a single port forwarded manually and stuff work fine
<Jemidon> hee hee
<ardchoille> wepiha: lol
<wepiha> offtopic I know ;)
<Whiz2__> tams: I turned off UPnP, because it interferes with my forwarded ports... those ports are with progs that are not UPnP compatible ;-)
<tams> Oh I see.
* intelikey road the short bus to school
<tams> I suppose using (eq buying) a simple AP instead of the wireless router is not an option
* Whiz2__ rode the short bus too hehe
* tams got run on by the bus
<Whiz2__> tams: nope
<tams> s/on/over/
<Whiz2__> tams: the UPnP is on the wired router anyway :-p
<Minataku> I have a two-in-one
<Minataku> It's a wired router + AP
<Minataku> Extremely convienent
<tams> I suppose Whiz2__ has one of those too
<Minataku> No, he said he has two
<tams> yea right
<Whiz2__> Minataku: i don't have that option... my wireless router is meant to be an AP, but it's designed as a DSL router... i have it networked to router 1, because i use Cable :-p
* Jemidon rode on top of the short bus through the rain and sun
<Minataku> Mine's an ethernet router, DSL or Cable
<Whiz2__> so yea i have one too lol
<Minataku> I have it connected to my cable modem
<tams> Minataku: I have one, spen a s-notniceword-load money on and turns out the signal is weak at my main spot of the house :D
<Whiz2__> so is my wired router... but that's wrired
<draik> I can't seem to get VMware server to read my HDD's partition of winxp
<draik> Any clues?
<Minataku> tams: Mine was nice and cheap
<intelikey> man.    first liar ain't never got a chance...
<tams> good for you :] 
<Minataku> D-Link DI-614+
<tams> draik: symptoms
<draik> No OS found
<intelikey> @jemidon
<Whiz2__> Minataku: i don't have the money to replace my wired router with a spiffy new  one
<draik> I go Local Host
<Minataku> Heh
<tams> no idea o.O
<Minataku> The DI-614+ has actually been EOL for a couple years now
<tams> draik: wait, aren't you choosing partitions, etc?
<Jemidon> intelikey: hee hee...i did ride on top of a short bus through the rain and sun, but it wasn't a daily occurance
<Minataku> I've even got the old version of it, no less
<draik> Then I click on Create A New Virtual Machine...
<draik> Yeah
<Minataku> The one with the ARM7 and two antennas
<Minataku> tams: You can get high-gain antennas
<intelikey> Jemidon i did ride a short bus    but not to school   :)
<Minataku> If it lets you switch antennas, I had to do that with mine
<tams> Minataku: last time I checked they cost more than a separate AP
<Minataku> tams: Mine was pretty cheap, too
<draik> nosrednaekim stated that I should choose Bridged Network, which I do
<Minataku> Who you buying from, Cisco?
<tams> god knows who :)
<Jemidon> yea, high gain annennas will hhelp alot
<chaotic> i think i removed kontact  when i removed kmail
<intelikey> chaotic probably
<intelikey> i think it's  a dep
<edson> how to modify of kdm for gdm?
<Whiz2__> here are the symptom: when using the wireless adapter, kubuntu doesn't even configure the device... just gets stuck... so forget that option... when i connect to the wired router directly, and try to set manual IP, netmask, gateway, and DNS, i get nothing at all...
<tams> And this antenna is just for my router, right? What about the poor little latop? I don't know the physics of this but do the clients need some sort of enhancement?
<Minataku> Yeah, sounds like a case of retarded dependencies, chaotic
<Minataku> tams: Negative
<intelikey> edson you mean switch from kdm to using gdm ?
<tams> nice
<tams> Whiz2__: what does the syslog say?
<Jemidon> tams: all the high gain does is amplify your signal strenth
<Jemidon> tams: i have replaced mine on my linksys router
<tams> neat. I'll do my homework on that
<Minataku> Antennas always have a dB gain associated with them
<Whiz2__> tams: i dunno i'm not in it anymore.. but i can be on my other comp if ya gimme a few?
<Jemidon> tams: and it works like a charm :)
<edson> intelikey, yes
<Minataku> Some antenna designs have a higher gain
<intelikey> edson if so:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm
<Whiz2__> who knows... it might just work on the other one lol
<draik> tams: Yeah. It's all on the same HDD
<Minataku> Anywhere along the line you can boost the dB increases it for the whole system
<tams> Whiz2__: I didn't mean I can help, but when KNetworkManager hates me the syslog usually helps
<Whiz2__> lol
<tams> draik: no idea, sorry :(
<tams> :)
<Whiz2__> Minataku: you talkin to me?
<Minataku> No
<Whiz2__> ok
<Jemidon> Minataku: i may not know much about linux, but we got plenty of introduction to high gain antennas at college :) lol
<edson> intelikey, thank you. ;)
<intelikey> for a fellow that doesn't even have sudo installed   i sure type sudo a lot.
<Minataku> Jemidon: Heh
<intelikey> edson welcome
<tams> Minataku: thanks for the info
<Minataku> I'm a computer engineering technology student
<Minataku> We did a little on antennas/transmission systems
<Whiz2__> Minataku: wish i was lol
<tams> Whiz2__: oh, one thing I have learned about the Feisty networking. turning the adapter on and off actually helps. no comment on this one
<Minataku> Wires and air always a dB loss, antennas and gear a dB gain
<Whiz2__> tams: tried that ;-)
<Jemidon> Minataku: i was an IT specialist for my old college, now i'm going into the USAF to work on database security
<Minataku> Jemidon: Cool
<Jemidon> and general networking sercurity :)
<tams> you make me feel like a script kiddie
<wepiha> I can't get any sound in from Line-input. argh!
<Jemidon> sorry :->
<edson> intelikey, I was I installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, the screen of splashscreen I moved of "ubuntu" for "kubuntu" as to modify again for "ubuntu"?
<intelikey> !usplash | edson the later portion of this is how to regenerate the initramfs image
<ubotu> edson the later portion of this is how to regenerate the initramfs image: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<intelikey> and if you use lilo you already know that you will have to re-run lilo for the system to be bootable
<tams> if I have both ubuntu-desktop installed on kubuntu is there a way to avoid gnome creeping into my desktop? I haven't been able to identify the sources but after using the system for more than a few hours gtk applications start to use the gnome desktop's widgets, the volume osd gets replaced, etc.
<aaroncampbell> How do I add/remove fonts?
<intelikey> !fonts | aaroncampbell
<ubotu> aaroncampbell: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<aaroncampbell> thanks
<intelikey> tams that shouldn't be time related but rather app related.  i.e.  if you boot the box and walk away, a month later it should still be the same; but if you open gnome apps in ked it starts several gtk services...
<intelikey> kde even
<intelikey> i know that's not the answer you want...   jsut thinking out loud
<tams> right. I use tomboy a lot, but when I start it looks like the standard butt ugly gtk up. Then a few vague operations later it is ubuntu-studio black&blue. I know it's not time-related, I just don't know which apps mess up the place
<tams> :)
<tams> s/up/app/ ... pardon
<edson> intelikey, where if it finds the screens of usplash?
<wepiha> someone must know how to enable 'Shared Rear/Line-In' switch in kmix?
<intelikey> edson you know,  i don't know...     sorry.
<meuhlol> hi all
<intelikey> wepiha crimsun's the man
<wepiha> intelikey: thanks aye!
<wepiha> crimsun: home?
<tams> is there a way to issue a command that is effectively "please remove all packages that ubuntu-desktop depends on but please keep ones that are dependencies and I'd also like tomboy left on the system"? :)
<intelikey> tams don't ask much, do ya...
<Jemidon> lol never,
<tams> :P
<intelikey> tams   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38188
<intelikey> have fun
<tams> yeeeah :D
<tams> thx
<intelikey> tams you can compair that with kubuntu-desktop's deps and see what "not to remove"   :)))
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38189
<intelikey> just in case you are interested .
<tams> righty, thanks
<intelikey> of course if i wasn't so lazy i could script that for you in about the time it would take to paste both of those ....
<intelikey> but i don't want to think today...
<tams> hacked up a script for that, but thanks
<tams> so I just remove the diffs with apt-get now?
<VerWolF>  ?
<VerWolF> Hi all
<tams> oh, its some manual editing :\
<tams> too
<tams> intelikey: http://tams.hu/rem.html <- these are the diff minus the packages I'd like to keep. But when I issue the command apt-get tells me it will remove a whole lot of k-packages, so I think it wants my whole kde, the house and the car too
<intelikey> tams something like.      for P in `cat ubuntu-desktop.deps` ;do cat kubuntu-desktop.deps |
<intelikey> grep -q $P || echo $P ;done
<intelikey> err one line.
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove $(for P in `cat ubuntu-desktop.deps` ;do cat kubuntu-desktop.deps | grep -q $P || echo $P ;done)    <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<tams> yeah, same result as the one I've got
<tams> And it still wants to kill my kde
<intelikey> did you install kubuntu-desktop   or   kde  ?
<intelikey> the deps are different
<tams> well, this system started as kubuntu, so kubuntu-desktop
<tams> and if I isse an apt-get remove with the packages that one-liner gives apt-get says it will remove all adept, etc.
<intelikey> tam try this...        for P in `cat ubuntu-desktop.deps` ;do cat kubuntu-desktop.deps | grep -q $P || sudo apt-get remove $P ;done
<[EgO] > tams and Whiz2__ : I do it! =)
<tams> k
<intelikey> back later maybe.
<tams> [EgO] : congrats!
<[EgO] > tams and Whiz2__ : I do it myself =)
<tams> k bye
<tams> oops
<Whiz2__> [EgO] : congratulations glad you got it
<aaroncampbell> Is anyone else having problems with Thunderbird shutting down randomly (when I'm not even using it)?  It's REALLY frustrating, especially when it happens while I'm not home, because mail doesn't get sorted into folders, so ALL my mail is retrieved by my Moto Q.
<[EgO] > Im going sleep. 04 am on my clock. Bye all:)
<chaotic> when u install a game with  wine where  does it put the exe at
<tams> ~/.wine/drive_c ...
<chaotic> so that   would  be usr/bin/
<tams> rather /home/chaotic/.wine/drive_c/...
<tams> i suppose
<chaotic> thnx
<tams> np
<chaotic> theresno wine folder in home/chaotic
<tams> dot wine, ergo ".wine"
<naught101> does anyone know how to stop "guidance-power-manager" from starting on boot
<naught101> ?
<robotpoke> what would i use to remap the caps lock to the control key?
<tams> ls -la /home/chaotic|grep .wine
<tams> robotpoke: this tells you exactly that: http://www.columbia.edu/~djv/docs/keyremap.html
<robotpoke> tams: thanks
<clouder> naught101: you could try stopping kde-guidance service from sarting at boot, but I don't know what kind of side effects that might have
<ShockValue> any other news binary leeachers besides klibido work well in KDE?  klibido is kinda not doing it for me
<intelikey> back eariler maybe...
<dcosson> i installed kubuntu with the "alternate installer"... and i get no boot screen;  i get grub's "loading" message, then black screen for about 15-20 seconds then KDM... does anyone know, does the alternate installer not install whatever makes the boot screen happen?
<naught101> clouder: I think I found it in /usr/share/autostart/
<naught101> just removed the .desktop
<intelikey> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Stanton> is it possible to run two os's at one time on same screen with out Virulaiztion?
<csatlose_> hello, can anyone see my messages?
<Stanton> yes csatlose_
<csatlose_> I'm looking for help on starting external hd with linux cd
<chaotic> ineed to be root so i can install  nvidia drivers  how can i do that
<intelikey> Stanton i dont see how
<Expecto> Stanton: I doubt that
<chaotic> can anyone tell me how to be root
<csatlose_> chaotic type sudo -s
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ryanakca> Why can I only have one reiserfs partition in my LVM? After create one, all the free space afterwards becomes 'unusable'...
<chaotic> no because after i run sudo nvidia.run  it needs root admin also
<chaotic> not jjust a one line thing
<intelikey> ryanakca primary limit ?
<csatlose_> hi, do you know if it is possible to startup kubuntu on an external hd from a cdrom
<intelikey> ryanakca i think linux only allows 4 primary partitions pre disk
<tams> chaotic: sudo bash ;)
<intelikey> per
<Expecto> csatlose_ i think it's possible w/o a cdrom
<intelikey> tams no sudo -i
<ryanakca> intelikey: it's the only partition in the LVM, and I can create 3 ext3 patitions other wise
<tams> 'kay, one more thing I learned :)
<intelikey> ryanakca then sounds like a bug
<csatlose_> expecto: my pc won't boot USB, so I thought I would be able to give a startup parameter in cd boot
<Expecto> csatlose_ I know that DamnSmallLinux has that option...but on an HD I guess that isn't quite what you're going for
<MarcC> is there a "character map" equivalent in Kubuntu?
<MarcC> oh...character map...heh
<MarcC> :P nvm
<intelikey> grub; whether it's on hd cd or thumb drive is still just grub and is as weak as the bios... if bios can't boot it, then grub can't boot it piriod
<raylu> after pressing start or install Kubuntu on the livecd, I get a blinking cursor and two lines at the bottom fo my screen
<raylu> Int 14: CR2 cf800000  err 00000000 EIP c020c384...etc
<intelikey> now if you make a place for the kernel  "a boot partition maybe"   the linux once booted can mount just about any fs
<Whiz2___> ok well umm... that was just interesting
<tams> Whiz2___: you're maturing. I see you're growing underscores.
<intelikey> heh
<Whiz2___> ran the LiveCD for feisty on the computer I'm thinking of installing it on, and tried the manual settings...  my ENTIRE network went down til i renewed my ISP IP address
<Stanton> how would i reinstall linux with out unpartitioning and then installing on emty partition for i dont know my Vista partition name
<Whiz2> I just got shorter ;-)
<Expecto> Whiz2, don't install it...obviously
<Whiz2> or not
<Stanton> i just used guaded most free thingy
<tams> First shave. :)
<Whiz2> but but but i LIKE it!
<tams> Whiz2: I suppose that you can't blame that on Kubuntu :)
<Expecto> Whiz2...and if it kills your network?
<Whiz2> well as you can see the network is back, buti still have no access
<Expecto> Stanton, I have no clue what you just said
<Whiz2> on that comp anyway
<Stanton> i never do allso!
<Expecto> wow
<intelikey> Stanton "manually setup the partitions"   option in the installer
<Stanton> guess i ask my friend whom likes linux
<Stanton> ok what would i do i nthere?
<raylu> manually set up the partitions :P
<Stanton> is there instructions on internet?
<raylu> you should be able to identify your vista drive
<raylu> by the size and the fact that it's ntfs
<Stanton> how?
<Stanton> oh
<Expecto> Stanton: if you know the sizes of your partitions you can figure out which is which and which you need to format
<Expecto> that too
<Expecto> forgot about ntfs
<Stanton> i have two 10gbs
<Stanton> and one 230gb
<Stanton> ...
<Stanton> and two 5gb
<intelikey> Stanton your windows fs will be makred  NTFS  ...
<Expecto> is the 230 your vista one?
<Stanton> yes
<Expecto> just don't mess w/ that one
<Stanton> i just let linux acesses it
<Stanton> well to run programs
<Stanton> lol
<Stanton> ok
<Stanton> soo basicly install on et3?
<Stanton> w/e
<Expecto> indeed
<Stanton> ok sounds easy
<rewolf> awe
<rewolf> awe
<rewolf> awe
<aaroncampbell> Is anyone else having problems with Thunderbird shutting down randomly (when I'm not even using it)?  It's REALLY frustrating, especially when it happens while I'm not home, because mail doesn't get sorted into folders, so ALL my mail is retrieved by my Moto Q.
<Stanton> i should be back on linux then
<raylu> after pressing start or install Kubuntu on the livecd, I get a blinking cursor and two lines at the bottom fo my screen; if I turn acpi off, it works but is painfully slow
<aaroncampbell> The last thing I remember doing to my system is installing Google Desktop.  Does anyone know of any problems with Google Desktop and Thunderbird?
<Stanton> and its 64bit ^^
<raylu> o.0?? google desktop for nix?
<Expecto> raylu, i'm thinking the same thing
<tams> yes, it's true :)
<aaroncampbell> raylu: yep
<raylu> http://desktop.google.com/linux/index.html
<raylu> omg. wtf!
<chaotic> how do i exit xserver
<raylu> chaotic, why?
<aaroncampbell> Doesn't have the sidebar and widgets, but it DOES do all the searching, etc
<chaotic> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<chaotic> nvidia installer asking me to
<raylu> chaotic, ctrl+alt+f1
<raylu> login, sudo killall kdm
<raylu> then ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<raylu> but i dont recommend doing that
<raylu> as it's better to install nvidia drivers from the repos
<tams> aaroncampbell: beagle does the same, doesn't it?
<Expecto> aaroncampbell, that's a bore then
<raylu> so basically...its locate with a google gui
<aaroncampbell> tams: yes, this is very similar, but Google seems to be simpler, and more powerful
<tams> i see
<raylu> !beagle
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<aaroncampbell> raylu: if locate could search your imap E-Mail accounts, etc ;)
<raylu> o.0...
<raylu> i suppose it'd be useful if I had more files on my nix drive
* intelikey uses maildir  and find
<raylu> so, can anoyone answer my question/help me?
<Stanton> oh
<intelikey> raylu repete it for me
<Stanton> is it possible to install linux while in virual os and install on the real hd?
<raylu> [19:44:20]  <raylu> after pressing start or install Kubuntu on the livecd, I get a blinking cursor and two lines at the bottom fo my screen; if I turn acpi off, it works but is painfully slow
<intelikey> raylu sounds like the cd is hosed,  or possably out of ram condition but you probably have more than 192m ram
<tams> Stanton: if by virtual os you mean live cd then of course
<aaroncampbell> intelikey: it also searches your web history, your gmail if you want, and cab combine your local results into a standard Google search (so you get Web and Local results together)
<intelikey> aaroncampbell i don't have web history
<Stanton> by with out booting up into cd and staying in os and useing virualiztion
<Stanton> like microsoft virual pc
<Stanton> and installl on the real hd and partition
<tams> I can't really folow you
<Stanton> ..
<Stanton> ok
<intelikey> aaroncampbell and what you are describing sound like "bloat" gone to seed again...  :)
<chaotic> some reason was still  saying i had xserver on
<Stanton> lets say i start linux into virual pc and tell it to install on to the REAL harddrive with out even rebooting and booting into the os it self
<raylu> actually...it seems to be fine now...
<Stanton> kinda
<tams> the thought of google stuff always wakes the paraniod in me
<raylu> now I need to get a DLink G-120 USB wireless adapter running
<tams> but nowadays you just can't escape using the services of thos guys
<Stanton> indeed.
<Stanton> like microsoft.
<Stanton> cant play good games with out em
<Whiz2__> well the DHCP worked for the wired router without screwing up the network... YAY!
<Stanton> only good game that i was able to play on linux was half life 2 and flightgear.. soo guess be "games"
<tams> Whiz2__: congrats :)
<Expecto> Stanton, the only game worth playing is Neverwinter Nights, and that's linux-capable
<tams> wow, that was religious :D
<Stanton> it is?
<Stanton> 1 or two
<Stanton> i only have 1
<Stanton> ..
<tams> um, that was for nwn
<Stanton> soo 1
<Stanton> ..
<tams> but I always thought Chicken Invaders 2 iz da shit
<Whiz2__> now the question is whether or not i can resize my NTFS partition without losing/corrupting any of the data on it...
<Stanton> lol
<phoenixz> Hi there, I am using SVK and whenever I use svk status /usr and then I press <TAB>, I get this error: "bash: /usr/bin/svk-completion.pl: No such file or directory" What is this about? I just want auto completion, thats it..
<tams> Whiz2__: only pqmagic does that well
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Stanton> define "family"
<Stanton> ...
<Stanton> for my family any thing gose.. o.o
<tams> Stanton: words that MTV doesn't censor
<Stanton> go'se
<Stanton> ohh
<Stanton> ...
<Stanton> neat
<tams> intelikey: sorry if _that_ was offensive :)
<Whiz2__> tams: where can i install that from?
<tams> um, IsoHunt :(
<rasa> $50 via paypal, if someone can help me get Kubuntu to use 1920x1200 on my inspiron 1705(9400) (I've spent *HOURS* and am ready to give up!)
<Starn_> meh
<Starn_> my comp kicked me off
<Starn_> o.o
<Starn_> see why i want linux?
<intelikey> Stanton if you need a better descriptive term.  how about, "don't say anything that would imbaress a sunday school teacher"  then you got it covered.
<Starn_> ...
<hero> kubuntu seems to have an issue with my media keys (inspiron 1200).  when i hit page down it turns down the volume sometimes instead of paging down. anyone have a link to where i might fix that once and for all?
<Starn_> oh..
<Starn_> well shoot..
<Starn_> that be every thing that procceses in my mind..
<hero> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Starn_> gah dangit.. i dont remmber were my comp installed my os's
<Whiz2__> Why don't i just use Partition magic for windows? ;-)
<hero> hmm, that wasn't helpful
<hero> !mediakeys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<tams> Whiz2__: that's pqmagic afaik :)
<wepiha> hero: you may want to run `xev` and press the offending keys
<intelikey> hero find what you want ?
<hero> intelikey: i'll try what i've found and see what happens
<runlevelten> night all.
<hero> thanks
<hero> wepiha: k
<intelikey> runlevelten
<wepiha> hero: you can read what 'keysym:' they provide and remap accordingly
<hero> wepiha: it doesn't do anything
<Starn_> ookay heres my question
<wepiha> hero: run in konsole ;)
<hero> oh
<hero> right, i knew that
<Starn_> if i was to start linux into an virual pc program and try to install it from there would that work?
<wepiha> page up and page down produce 'next' and 'prior' on my system
<Starn_> nvm dosnt work sys i am installing is 64
<Starn_> ...
<miles> hello?
<miles> can yall hear me
<intelikey> Starn_ you have waited long enough you could have tested to see by now....
<Starn_>  and sys the vpc is on is 32
<tams> miles: pong
<Starn_> lol
<raylu> how would i get to smb://foor from the konsole?
<miles> hey this is my first time using irc
<hero> yeah, i don't get output like that at all
<Starn_> kinda
<miles> this shit is tight!
<Starn_> i was installing microsoft virual pc
<Starn_> when i first asked.
<hero> or wait, yes i do.
* tams falls of the chair laughing
<wepiha> ms viral pc (reg) (tm)
<hero> get the same thing as you, wepiha
<runlevelten> miles: consider roughage.
<runlevelten> (or prunes)
<wepiha> hero: ok. now consider the offending keys
<miles> i dont get it
<miles> yo yo yo wassup?!
<phoenixz> I want to modify some partitions.. What program is best used for that? I heard that gparted is good but its gnome, is there a KDE version for it?
<tams> runlevelten: :D
<miles> qparted
<runlevelten> ;)
<Starn_> would you guys recumind 64bit linux or 32bit linux? i can run ether one
<tams> phoenixz: stick with gparted :)
<miles> im runnin 64bit right now, no difference noticed
<runlevelten> Starn_: what you using the machine for?
<Starn_> stuff
<Starn_> some games
<miles> laff
<Starn_> work sorta
<Starn_> and python programing
<intelikey> runlevelten i'm jelous  my system only has runlevels 0 through 9
<wepiha> Starn_: personally, I use 64 bit for a minor performance increase. although it can be tricky getting some 32 bit apps running (eg: wine, flash etc)
<runlevelten> I'd stick with 32bit, tbh.
<tams> Starn_: 32bit and you won't have problems with flash, etc
<miles> flash doesnt work for 64bit linux?
<phoenixz> tams, Isnt it possible to rewrite gparted so it also works under KDE? Like.. kparted? I mean, all it needs to change is that it should use the Qt libraries.. and obviously I am thinking too simple here :)
<Starn_> how long untell flash gets 64bit?
<Starn_> nope it dosnt
<wepiha> miles: it does
<Starn_> i did have worken linux
<Starn_> it dose!?
<Starn_> how?
<miles> pheonix: its called qparted
<Starn_> wait ill ask when i get linux worken agen
<Whiz2__> how good is qtparted as resizing NTFS partitions?
<wepiha> using nspluginwrapper
<wepiha> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tams> phoenixz: yeah, qparted it is, but gparted is definitely better
<miles> !flash
* intelikey goes and adds more runlevels to his system
<runlevelten> intelikey: mine actually goes up to eleven
<miles> irc is crazy
<runlevelten> having fun miles?
<Starn_>  god i am loveing google bookmarks for this stuff
<miles> yea its aight
<runlevelten> good stuff :)
<miles> i never got my wireless working with kubunutu
<phoenixz> tams, meaning they are NOT the same project then?
<tams> phoenixz: yepp
<miles> so instead, i bought a wrt54gs router, flashed it with dd-wrt, and now i have a wireless bridge
<runlevelten> right, sleep for me. I am just all partied out with spending my saturday night in IRC xD
<intelikey> runlevelten heh  i just added 10 11 12  so i have  bakers dozen now  :)
<miles> o shoot, i just installed eclipse
<runlevelten> You can't go up to twelve - it'll never take the strain!
<miles> eclipse > jbuilder
<tams> runlevelten: yeah, fuel my depression for staying home working... deadlines are wonderful
<runlevelten> tams: gotta love em
<runlevelten> miles, for java?
<miles> yea
<hero> so where do i configure the type of keyboard in k?
<raylu> o.0
<runlevelten> How are you feeling about netbeans at the moment?
<miles> i prefer eclipse
<raylu> i can't access a windows share witih smb://
<runlevelten> It's getting amazing these days - a real turnaround
<miles> o really?
<raylu> i see the files but it won't let me copy/use them
<Starn_> how would i trick virtual pc to think its running on 64bit so i can install on 64bit.. for i have 64bit proccesor but os running virtual pc is 32bit and i dont know how to update vista to 64bit
<runlevelten> yeah
<raylu> nor do i know how to get to smb:// in the konsole
<phoenixz> I have another problem.. I had a harddrive mounted, and I was removing all its contents with rm -rf.. halfway, rm suddenly suddenly throws in a number of "permission denied" and then "Input / Output" error.. then an ls of the mounted directory gives me this: "?--------- ? ?    ?       ?                ? VolGroup00-home"
<miles> thats cool, ill check it out, ive been doing a lot of java development at work
<miles> pwnd
<phoenixz> Dies anybody knows what this means?
<phoenixz> Dies = Does
<tams> raylu: thos are kioslaves, if I remember correctly they dont work in console
<runlevelten> An eclipse guy myself for the Java - so give it a shot, you might come to the same sort of conclusion
<raylu> phoenixz, fs type?
<hero> ok, so which of the dell layouts would be for a laptop?
<raylu> tams, in that case, how do I mount a network share? there's a smbfs, right?
<tams> raylu: make a separate account with a password just for accessing the shares and enter that credentials at the prompt
<phoenixz> raylu, ext3.. the drive was LVM volume, mounted from /dev/mapper/VolGroup00
<raylu> make a seperate account and...what prompt?
<miles> raylu: you need smbclient to access smb shares
<runlevelten> right, sleep sleep sleep. later folks
<raylu> phoenixz, I think you removed the equivalent of the master file table
<tams> raylu: I mean, on the win box, make an smb or whatever account with the pass. Weird, but this was the solution over here.
<phoenixz> raylu, you mean superblock?
<Starn_> i lost my self with my question..
<phoenixz> raylu, How could I remove that?
<raylu> sure; i dont know ext3 :P
<raylu> tams, ...so I have to install samba?
<tams> raylu: when you click on files do you get a password prompt?
<raylu> actually, i had a password prompt from something
<gumjo> hello, is there some app that will recognize multiple copies of same pictures and delete them?
<tams> yeah, there's some weridness around passwords
<miles> .......
<miles> o jeez, starn left
<hero> there's got to be a way to make it so the page down doesn't trip the function key.
<tams> make an account on the win box, like smb, add a pass and enter that user+pass at the prompt
<hero> i tried to change the kb layout to dell dimension laptop
<hero> but that didn't do any good
<raylu> tams, why can't I just use my raylu account?
<intelikey> hero try 101 key lyout
<hero> yeah, i did
<hero> it still tries to make volume go down with the page down key
<tams> raylu: no clue. I've lost a few hair at home until I tried this stupid solution and it worked.
<raylu> o.0
<hero> i'm not as interested in enabling the media keys as i am getting page down to do its job
<raylu> imma try mounting it as smbfs
<miles> does anyone here play any good FPS's on kubuntu?
<intelikey> hero hmmm check the kde hotkeys, see that volume control is not bound to pgdn
<hero> intelikey: in shortcut schemes?
<intelikey> miles is there such a thing as a "good FPS"  ?
<tams> intelikey: some define that as suicide
<miles> counter-strike source
<intelikey> hero i don't have kde  i thought it was kcontrol
<miles> counter-strike source = best fps
<hero> you're in kubuntu and you don't have kde?
<miles> me? i have kde
<tams> miles: that was a statement, not a question there :)
<intelikey> tams killing a pig ?
<tams> that was rude!
<miles> tams: do you play any games on linux?
<intelikey> sui cide ???
<intelikey> oh  never mind.
<erov> wolfenstein: enemy territory, open arena
<leileilol> aka best game ever
<leileilol> er i mean
<miles> open arena, im a google it real quick
* leileilol goes behind curtain :.
<tams> miles: no, at one time I've got a life and only work with computers. (pretend that I'm not on IRC)
<erov> its quake 3 arena.. open source maps
<hero> so someone who is using kde... is there a volume up/down shortcut place?
<miles> tams: hate life?
<tams> tams: ow, c'mon, I love it
<miles> dude, im so new to irc right now, i have no clue whats going on
<intelikey> miles it is hard to read the inflection in the typing at first isn't it
<tams> miles: well, it's always this chaotic but you'll get used to it
<miles> hello
<miles> woops
<miles> sweet
<phoenixz> Whenever I press <TAB> in bash while using svk, I get this error: "bash: /usr/bin/svk-completion.pl: No such file or directory"  How do I fix this?
<miles> make the file
<intelikey> looks like a perl script to me
<tams> maybe reinstall the package?
<vzduch> quick question: after adding an entry to Grub by hand, is it necessary to run 'update-grub' or something?
<intelikey> is  libvcp-dest-svk-perl   installed ?
<tams> vzduch: yeah
<vzduch> ok
<vzduch> sudo?
<tams> it helps :)
<intelikey> vzduch huh ?   no if you add an entry it's there.
<tams> i think he meant editing the .conf
<vzduch> no, the menu.lst
<intelikey> vzduch yeah it's there.
<phoenixz> intelikey, actually, no.. if I were to install SVK from aptget, I would get the very old 1.08 version, and I need 2.01, so I installed it manually with perl.. Now, I will install that package but that will also install the old SVK again.. Is there a way to install libvcp-dest-svk-perl without the svk package it depends on?
<intelikey> vzduch you don't need to do anything to activate it
<vzduch> ok
<intelikey> phoenixz but installing the package along with it will probably solve your probalm
<intelikey> problem
<intelikey> balm  heh
<phoenixz> intelikey, yeah, it would fix it I think.. only I do NOT want to have the old svk 1.08 again, it has a number of problems I can not work with
<intelikey> "is there no balm in kubuntu"
<phoenixz> intelikey, so could I install a package without its dependancy?
<miles> is it better to install nvidia driver from their site or through apt-get
<miles> ?
<phoenixz> miles, you have to use the restricted-manager to do this actually
<intelikey> phoenixz then build that package too.   and  libuuid-data-perl libvcp-perl also i guess
<miles> are you guys going to hate on me if i use non-free drivers?
<ardchoille> miles: You can do it from the command line
<ardchoille> !nvidia | miles
<ubotu> miles: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phoenixz> miles, do NOT try to install the driver using apt-get, it will install a package that leaves a file behind that later on when you do use restricted-manager, you can not install the driver anymore until you remove that file manulally
<chaotic> i think i got myself  into a problem
<tams> miles: Stallmans going to slaughter you with an axe, but currently his list is very long so no worries
<miles> ok good
<miles> i hear that guy loves freedom
<intelikey> phoenixz if you install without the deps it will totally hose the package manager until you remove it or install the deps.
<phoenixz> intelikey, that sounds sweet!
<hero> oh great
<hero> now i can't use ctrl-alt-arrow to move between desktops
<intelikey> phoenixz so build the source like you did with svk
<phoenixz> intelikey, is there also a way to disable that <TAB> thing for program options?
<miles> my stomach hurts
<hero> this is obviously worse than page down not working
<intelikey> ummmm  within svk   idk
<hero> does anyone know how to fix this?
<phoenixz> intelikey, well, this looks like an kubuntu option actually.. svk could never do this
<hero> all i did was change the keyboard type
<hero> and i changed it back
<phoenixz> specially since I type svk <tab> and then it tries to get the svk options..
<phoenixz> hero, and then.. ?
<chaotic> my computer wont  go back  to 1024  by 768 its stuck at 640  by 480
<raylu> so, i understand that ndiswrapper-common's "ndiswrapper" is just a wrapper script to call ndw versions...but how do i get these versions? currently, running ndiswrapper gives me "no versions of ndiswrapper found!"
<chaotic> what can i do
<hero> phoenixz: and then i can't use the keyboard to move between virtual desktops
<intelikey> phoenixz not *ubuntu  but  bash   and there is a #bash if you want to ask there
<phoenixz> intelikey, I didnt know that was a bash option.. well, learning something new every day
<phoenixz> intelikey, found it, I think.. the apt-get left a file behind in a bash-autocompletion.d dir..
<intelikey> ok.  makes sense
<phoenixz> hero, thats crap yeah.. do you know what keys exactly don't work?
<hero> nah, i got it
<hero> page down still screwed though
<hero> if i could just find some docs on how to assign-reassign keys
<hero> that is, without running a debug tool
<phoenixz> intelikey, worsk!
<intelikey> works
<tams> hero: klineaconfig if I remember correcly but I couldn't get that working
<intelikey> never seen a typo before ?
<phoenixz> hero, keymapper package maybe?
<hero> tams: don't have any program by that name
<tams> sorry, klineakconfig
<erov> keymapper does exist... ?
<erov> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/keymapper
<hero> tams: yeah i don't have that
<hero> what is yapps2-runtime?
<tams> i't in the standard reps..
<tams> *it's in the standard reps
<erov> "Yet Another Python Parser System" runtime?
<hero> repos, you mean? :D
<hero> ok erov
<tams> whatever...
<erov> i dont know if thats quite it but it's called 'keymapper'
<chaotic> is there any way to completely exit xserver
<chaotic> and  go to root
<intelikey> chaotic sure sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<intelikey> chaotic login and   sudo -i
<hero> ok keymapper is installed but i can't seem to find it anywhere
<hero> is it a gui tool?
<hero> or cli?
<nzk|irssi> I'm about to restart X
<nzk|irssi> Wish me luck
<intelikey> good luck to me
<hero> there's no keymapper manpage, infopage
<chaotic> it took me out of  xserver but didnt  give me a prompt
<intelikey> chaotic then you have frame buffering issues
<chaotic> how do i get out of xserver and get a prompt
<intelikey> chaotic alt+ctrl+f1
<chaotic> yeah but that doesnt close xserver definetely
<raylu> login and use "sudo killall kdm"
<intelikey> well put the two togather
<chaotic> nvidia   wants me to completely close it
<intelikey> or can you not do that ?
<raylu> wait a sec chaotic...didn't I mention installing nvidia drivers from the repos?
<hero> i guess i'm out of luck on this problem
<chaotic> didnt work
<tams> hero: what about lineak?
<hero> looks like you have to install a bunch of programs and a daemon for that
<hero> fsck it
<intelikey> tams still kinda sounds like kmix is binding to pgdn   check within kmix menu of config options
<tams> correct
<wepiha> hero: is this the changing desktop hotkey not working or keyboard layout from before?
<intelikey> err sorry hero
<tams> intelikey: ?
<tams> :)
<hero> wepiha: the problem is that the page down key, when used in conjunction with the function key is supposed to turn the volume down. in windows, that is.
<intelikey> well your names are the same shortness
<intelikey> you're both four letter words
<hero> in kde/gnome/xfce, if i hit the pagedown it intermittently turns down the volume, and if i just hit the function key, it turns down the volume
<tams> I'm flattered
<wepiha> hero: have you tried changing your keyboard layout in system settings?
<hero> yes, i have done that
<hero> it makes no difference
<wepiha> hero: ah
<intelikey> hero is that ati chip sets  ?      i know that issue...
<hero> it's an intel video card
<hero> i don't see what the video card has to do with the keyboard layout
<intelikey> no the mobo    is it ati ?
<hero> i dunno
<intelikey> lshw | less
<hero> but when this laptop had windows on it, the function keys were not buggy
<wepiha> does anyone know if you need to restart xorg after changing your xkb layout?
<intelikey> hero heh i didn't run windows to see if it worked...  first hour  it got  cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda
<wepiha> that may be another setp
<wepiha> s/setp/step/
<intelikey> wepiha i think it can hot swap  but it's not a bad idea to reset X
<hero> intelikey: that doesn't help. there aren't any ati products on this machine
<hero> so it's not hardware related
<intelikey> hero ok    that's not it then
<hero> the type of keyboard isn't specified in the kernel config, right?
<wepiha> hero: its setup in /etc/init.d/xorg.conf
<hero> oh god
<hero> this shouldn't be this difficult, heh
<intelikey> hey some times your house burns up, and; some times your house burns down.
<wepiha> lol @ intelikey
<chaotic> yeah  didnt get a prompt after killall kdm
<hero> wepiha: xorg.conf isn't stored there on this machine
<hero> usr/lib?
<wepiha> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> chaotic i told you after you kill ?dm    hit  alt+ctrl+f1
<chaotic> i did
<intelikey> try f2
<hero> it's just pc104 in xorg, wepiha
<intelikey> if there is no login prompt in tty1 or tty2 you have frame buffer issues to add to your list of things wrong with the system
<wepiha> hero: ok, what brand/model laptop are you using?
<hero> dell inspiron 1200
<hero> wepiha: i have a feeling there's no code for that keyboard
<Zombie> Hello?
<tams> Zombie: yes, you can.
<Zombie> Hm?
<tams> hai
<Zombie> I need to speak to some package maintainers.
<Zombie> Particularly, with Vavoom.
<wepiha> hero: ok. add a new line and comment out the old Driver. change it to Driver "xkb"
<Biovore> hero: you tring to get the special keys like the play button to work in X?
<Zombie> er
<Zombie> Particularly, with PrBoom.
<hero> wepiha: it is that driver already
<herman> hi
<hero> er
<hero> xkb, not kb?
<hero> er kbd
<wepiha> opps typo
<hero> i don't want to screw myself out of a working x configuration, ya know
<wepiha> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.working ;)
<Zombie> I'm getting a Xorg Lockup under PrBoom
<hero> wepiha: so what driver do you want me to use?
<intelikey> Zombie  PrBoom ?
<Zombie> The Doom Port.
<Zombie> Prboom is locking up X
<chaotic> this thing is so frustrating
<Zombie> (and KDE)
<wers> do you think that kde-core is better than Kubuntu?
<intelikey> hmmm oh.   ok.
<Zombie> I need a maintainer to rebuild a deb for prboom 2.4.7
<wepiha> hero: make sure your using kbd under section "InputDevice" where the Indentifier is something like "Keyboard0"
<intelikey> wers kubuntu installs kde-core
<wers> I mean, vanilla kde
<hero> there is no keyboard0
<wers> the kde-core without kubuntu packages
<hero> are you sure you know what you're doing?
<intelikey> wers   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38193
<intelikey> wers i'd install kde rather than kde-core  but that's just me.   actually i wouldn't install kde* at all....  seeing that it's not installed
<wers> yeah.. I know that already.. I just heard that slackware's kde is better than kubuntu's and that slackware is more of vanilla kde
<chaotic> ctnrl alt  f1 then sudo killall  kdm
<chaotic> screen  goes black after that
<chaotic> no more prompt
<wers> I guess, for less-advanced users, kubuntu would be the best choice
<chaotic> yeah like me
<intelikey> hero there is probably something like     Section "InputDevice"
<intelikey>         Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
<intelikey> if i had to guess
<vzduch> Zombie: mail Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<darho> Hola a todos.
<chaotic> im searching repos
<miles> how do you find the restricted drivers manager in kde?
<chaotic> which drive shoulld a geforce4   mx 4000  have
<hero> yes, there is
<hero> the file is here in front of me
<vzduch> miles: Run Command -> restricted-manager
<intelikey> miles use the konsole ?
<hero> where's a list of drivers?
<intelikey> hero did you make a backup of the config ?
<hero> of course i will
<hero> i'm just not going to do anything until i get more info
<vzduch> chaotic: iirc, GF4 MX* is not supported by the current driver, so you'll want nvidia-glx-legacy
<intelikey> hero the list is displayed for you to choose from if you      sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<redshadowhero> could anyone help me set up a printer?
<hero> what does the -plow switch mean?
<intelikey> mean p low
<intelikey> as opposed to p high
<manowar> p=priority
<vzduch> the opposite of -phigh, I guess.. CAUTION: this might mess up your keyboard configuration if you use anything other than en_US
<hero> yeah, i'm not going to touch the file
<hero> if someone could help me find docs on this, maybe
<hero> but i'm not going to just screw with it
<wepiha> hero: look in /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst
<hero> thank you
<miles> xorg is mad crazy
<tams> redshadowhero: ask the actual question, it draws more attention
<intelikey> simple as XFree86 imo
<miles> i dont like xfree86, not sure why
<hero> yeah, there's no driver for this inspiron
<hero> just the 6xxx/8xxx models
<hero> maybe they are similar, but there is no way to know
<chaotic> how  do i know whats my identifier
<intelikey> test it
<chaotic> how
<redshadowhero> alright, I'm trying to set up a xerox workcentre m940 so that the scanner and printer work
<wepiha> its a good change its a nearer match than pc104 though
<hero> hm
<wers> guys, synce-kde does not work in feisty but it works in edgy.. are there feisty packages that I can edit to make synce-kde work?
<wers> synce-kde is one of the most important apps for me.. I tend to use gnome because of gnome's synce
<starn> how do i find out what monitor i use by command line?
<tams> redshadowhero: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/XeroxFAQ
<starn> allso why when i update kubuntu it makes a nother os in boot menu with 16 at end and not 15
<miles> question -- i thought you only had to restart linux after you recompiled the kernel...how come restricted-manager is making me restart after installing nvidia driver?  whats up with that?
<starn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<starn> woot
<redshadowhero> tams: thanks, I'll have a read.
<intelikey> starn updated the kernel
<wepiha> miles: because your xorg driver needs to be recompiled to match your kernel revision
<starn> lol i wanted to read that to
<starn> ohh
<starn> was testing to see if command would work :D
<hero> funny how the drivers in that file *closely* match the drivers in kde's layout choices, but the inspiron one is not in the kde layout choices
<miles> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<miles> o that is sick
<hero> gosh, i'm just real squeamish about messing with xorg.conf
<miles> sorry, first time in irc <-------------
<miles> one more question -- are you guys all using konversation?
<intelikey> miles nope
<wepiha> hero: its listed near laptop in system settings
<sayers> Kubuntu supports dual core right?
<starn> how do i see what monitor is connected to pc when it dosnt say on the monitor it self
<starn> yes
<starn> i beleave so
<starn> i run dual
<starn> ...
<sayers> Could've said all that in one line :)
<miles> linux supports as many cores as u can physically build into ur pc
<NickPresta> miles, I'm using XChat
<miles> xchat > konversation??
<wepiha> !imho
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imho - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> wepiha: when you hit apply on that, does it really apply? or do i have to restart x?
<sayers> miles: not really :s, in some ways yes , but Konversation runs better in KDE and feels better
<hero> because i don't see any difference
<miles> like... make -j2 will compile with 2 cores, if u have them
<miles> oic
<miles> yea, konversation is aight, its the only irc client ive ever used
<wepiha> hero: well as intelikey put it, its not a bad idea to restart X
<hero> miles: try the other programs, see what is right for YOU
<miles> thanks for the advice!
<hero> wepiha: yeah, but it might not work at that point. ugh.
* Biovore is a fan of kvirc
<intelikey> miles irssi  bitchx  xchat  kirc kvirx and many other irc clients
<hero> can you still restart the xserver with ctrl alt backspace?
<sayers> Why can I not play Amarok's Radio Stations it provides?
<intelikey> ooops kvirv
<intelikey> ooops kvirc
<wepiha> hero: its a kde setting at that point!
<intelikey> i'll get that right in a minute
<hero> sayers: try #amarok
<hero> wepiha: what do you mean?
<Biovore> sayers: I think its because kubuntus defaults are out of date and those stations are alive anymore are at a different address/port
<hero> kde writes to xorg.conf?
<wepiha> hero: when you changed the setting in system settings, this is a per-user setting and not system-wide.
<hero> wepiha: well, it doesn't make any difference. page down is still screwed up
<intelikey> hero did you reset X ?
<intelikey> hero changes in xorg.conf only affect new xsessions
<hero> intelikey: well, if i did that, i would have /quit here
<hero> fine
<wepiha> ha good luck ;)
<hero> i almost don't even care, except it's so stressful
<intelikey> hero i didn't ask if you were talking on the same box you were working on...
<miles> hello?
<starn> how do i find out wich video card i use?
<wepiha> hero: hmm that sucks to be stressed...
<intelikey> so no way to know if you reset X or not except ask.
<Kpr> How can I disable alt+ click move? I tried window behavior and guess what? NO CIGAR
<hero> intelikey: alright, fair enough. you never answered why you hang out in kubuntu if you don't even use kde.
<starn> i know its nvidia 6150 but i dont know if its 6150 le.. or not
<miles> laff
<miles> is anyone here running a kde4 build?
<chaotic> thank u guys so much
<intelikey> hero i'll answer that with a question.   are you sjuesting that i shouldn't ?
<NickPresta> hero, perhaps he can offer his help to things that aren't disto. specific?
<chaotic> that xorg config did it for u
<hero> NickPresta: the channel is called kubuntu.
<chaotic> for me
<Syd> would anybody know how to downgrade to 6.10 after a partially failed 7.04 upgrade?
<hero> nevermind
<Syd> I'm having troubles doing it with apt-get
<chaotic> im  at 1280 by 1024
<Syd> it seems to be satisfied by all the packages already present
<NickPresta> hero, so? People that use Debian with XFCE can still help in Kubuntu, for example. Perhaps he likes this channel and the people here?
<Kpr> ?
<chaotic> 4 hrs of troubleshooting finally payed off
<draik> How do I make all of the KDE apps default instead of those from GNOME?
<intelikey> NickPresta yeah maybe that's it...
<NickPresta> lol
<intelikey> err good answer
<draik> chaotic: After the 1st hour, it better be worth it or for a VERY good cause
<NickPresta> hey, I don't know why you're here but I'm happy to have you here. =)
<hero> NickPresta: well, i've asked gnome-related questions in here and was asked to go to #ubuntu or #gnome. it's obvious that the *community* here wants some uniformity.  also, it's pretty frustrating when you have a kde-specific question and the person that answers says "try this, but i don't know because i don't use kde"
* intelikey makes a note of NickPresta's answer so he can use it next time...
<miles> how do u do that
<intelikey> NickPresta you don't want to know why i'm here.
<miles> pwn
<Kpr> How can I disable alt+ click move? I tried window behavior and guess what? NO CIGAR
<Syd> how comes the link to the know problems page in the topic brings to a site with a certificate mismatch?
<intelikey> /me
<NickPresta> hero, without getting into a war with you, I'll just say that this channel and most support channels are filled with people who offer their time and effort free-of-charge because they like to contribute back to a community (sometimes general communities, sometimes specific communities). You don't have to listen to anyone's answers here and as long as people aren't giving you incorrect answers, I see no probl
<NickPresta> em with general help
<intelikey> Kpr hmmm that's an x thang  not a kde thang    i've never tried to disable it, cause it's really useful sometimes
<intelikey> Kpr are you sure you want to disable it ?
<Kpr> It's pretty annoying when I'm using wine programs
<miles> i am trying to look for 1280 by 1280 image size at google
<Kpr> So yes
<intelikey> ah wine.   wine might be able to over ride it specificly
<Kpr> How might I go around doing that? Any points in the right direction would be appreciated
<Kpr> I have about a thousand bugs now to solve specifically
<wepiha> hero: ctrl-alt-backspace'd your way to success?
<elknof3> hi every body
<NickPresta> hello
<miles> hello
<elknof3> i have a question 4 u
<miles> irc r0x!
<miles> ok go on
<NickPresta> !ask | elknof3
<ubotu> elknof3: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elknof3> what works better and faster aiglx or xgl??
<Syd> hi all
<NickPresta> elknof3, which drivers do you use?
<miles> question -- how come beryl kills vista aero
<miles> ?
<wers> what version of ubuntu mepis based on?
<Syd> you mean it kills it because it is best?
<NickPresta> miles, what do you mean?
<Biovore> miles: It does alot more then aero
<miles> kills = its better then
<elknof3> wers: 6.06  dapper drake
<miles> i got vista on my work laptop...weaksauce
<elknof3> NickPresta: i810
<elknof3> intel
<Syd> it would have been fun if installing beryl on a linux on a pc with vista around made aero stop working...
<wers> okay thanks
<elknof3> but im working whit aiglx and beryl
<elknof3> it works perfectly
<wers> is 6.5 the latest version of mepis?
<tams> bye
<elknof3> wers: i ve downloaded yesterday 6.5
<vzduch> good night folks :)
<elknof3> i think its the laste version
<elknof3> sorry for my english
<wers> do you think mepis is somewhat better than kubuntu?
<elknof3> its just than is not my native language
<wers> I am a kubuntu user but synce-kde does not work with feisty so I'm thinking of trying another distro
<elknof3> wers: i dont know i hevent istalled jet
<miles> xubuntu is aight
<elknof3> wers: im working whit kubuntu 7.04 feisty
<NickPresta> miles, I believe it is a matter of opinion but if I had to pick one reason, I would probably pin Beryl/Compiz/Compiz-Fusion's success on it's open-source philosophy that anyone can write plugins and contribute to changes, etc. I find this helps rapid development more than closing yourself off to the world. What do I know? I don't own a company, let alone Microsoft and I haven't written anything like Compiz.
<NickPresta> ;)
<miles> i can tell you thought about that one
<miles> i feel that beryl really does increase productivity..aero just kinda looks cool
<miles> i never find myself using aero features
<NickPresta> Well, I cannot live without the 'transparent-window when your mouse moves onto another window behind it' feature. That and the mini-window display that shows everything on my virtual desktop really helps.
<miles> i think the cube and the expose-like feature help the most
<theea> helo there
<pimpster_mcgee> hi
<theea> question do you know a software that can use yahoo mess features and to use yahoo acounts?
<miles> gaim
<miles> kopete
<theea> kopete offer only webcam not also voice
<theea> and skype ofers only voice
<NickPresta> Pidgin lacks video conferencing and voice chat, sadly. However, you can still use your Yahoo account. You may consider a Skype + Kopete solution..
<theea> so i should search after pidgin soft?
<miles> skype for linux doesnt do video conf?
<starn> how do i change my device's
<theea> skype +kopete i use now but is silly
<theea> no miles
<starn> like in ubuntus gnome's devices manager thingy
<miles> interesting...
<NickPresta> theea, I agree that it is a little silly but it's the only solution available at this time, IIRC
<theea> ok thanks
<starn> better ye after installing gnomes device manger how do i open it for it dose not appare in menu
<K-Ryan> Hi everyone, I'm on my laptop and I'm having trouble with sound.
<K-Ryan> I've checked the stuff in alsamixer, I've even made sure that the sound card is enabled.
<miles> type "lspci" in konsole
<K-Ryan> The thing is, when I was running Fluxbuntu, sound worked perfectly.
<K-Ryan> 0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)
<K-Ryan> But now in Kubuntu, it refuses to play.
<K-Ryan> Like Amarok and XMMS "play" the file
<K-Ryan> But I hear nothing
<miles> have you checked to make sure its compatible
<miles> with kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Where would I check that?
<K-Ryan> And if it's compatible with Fluxbuntu, it should be compatible with all *buntus shouldn't it?
<starn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<starn> how come this is not in menu
<starn> System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager
<K-Ryan> Because this is Kubuntu
<miles> would google "<<your device name>> <<your ubuntu version..say  7.04>>"
<K-Ryan> I'm on 6.06, not that it would really make a difference.
<starn> well how would i use an restricted device manger?
<starn> for i need to enable..
<starn> am on 7..
<K-Ryan> starn: I think you can download it from the repos, but I dunno
<K-Ryan> 7.04
<starn> yea i did
<starn> but it well not list in menu
<starn> and i dont know how to run
<miles> open terminal type "restricted-manager"
<K-Ryan> Type the package name into the terminal
<starn> and am realy new to linux and currently hyper..
<miles> you might need to be root
<hitmanWilly> starn: try kdesu restricted-manager in konsole
<starn> command not found
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: You're not experienced with sound issues are you?
<starn> maybe i missed type
<starn> yea not found
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: not really, aside from compiling alsa into the kernel :)
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: My sound won't work in Kubuntu =/
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: do you know the kernel driver for the card?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: oh, wait, its unmuted right?
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: Nope, but I know it's in here because when I use Fluxbuntu, it works
<erov> yeah it should work k-ryan honestly.. dont know what to tell you.. does it bomb out with errors or does it act like it's playing you just hear nothing
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: Right, just no sound plays
<K-Ryan> erov: The latter
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: you unmuted it in kmix or alsamixer, right?
<erov> and you are postive.. on the mixer/mute settings
<K-Ryan> Positively
<K-Ryan> I've tried unmuting everything that is muted
<hitmanWilly> ok, just checking :)
<erov> is the "led" that you click to mute.. lit or unlit
<starn> found my prob
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: and your speakers/headphones are plugged in, right?
<erov> that can be confusing..
<starn> ty guys
<erov> hehe
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: It's a laptop
<erov> KMix
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: k :) just checking everything
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: I know, I'm just letting you know
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: try disabling the kde sound system and see if that helps
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: How so?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: it won't affect any apps, just the kde system sounds
<miles> did you guys know that  wu-tang is making a new cd?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: its in kcontrol
<trakinas> hi!
<trakinas> where can I find old kubuntu kernels?
<K-Ryan> Hi trakinas!
<trakinas> 2.6.17, for instance
<miles> k-ryan - go to youtube and see if you can get any sound off a video there
<miles> i noticed i was able to do that, but i couldnt play a cd
<K-Ryan> miles: Don't have flash working >.>
<miles> oic
<miles> thats ruff
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: under sound & multimedia
<K-Ryan> Yeah, been working on that too
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: uncheck 'enable sound system'
<K-Ryan> I've got a whole lot of nothin'
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: you applied it right?
<K-Ryan> Yep
<Biovore> yeah.. alot of comerical apps try to use the old OSS interface.. if the KDE arts thing is running.. it locks up the OSS interface to applications can't access it to play sound..
<DaSkreech> trakinas: packages.ubuntu.com
<hitmanWilly> sometimes arts likes to grab the sound system for itself
<trakinas> I LOST THE GAME! (damn)
<DaSkreech> trakinas: So I won?
<miles> hey yall
<Biovore> well its a problem with alsa/oss emulation.. and the fact most soundcards dont do hardware mixing..
<Biovore> creative cards don't have a problem with this locking..
<K-Ryan> I don't have the luxury of changing and or buying a new card
<K-Ryan> And what's worse, Fluxbuntu won't boot from the Live CD..
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: ok, pastebin dmesg
<trakinas> DaSkreech: thanks!
<trakinas> DaSkreech: www.losethegame.com
<starn> how do i make kubutu selecte monitor automaticaly?
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: It's a lot of I/O errors
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: see if alsa is even initializing, it may have incorrectly id'd the card on install
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: How?
<starn> do i type sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig ?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: do you have bootsplash setup or are you booting with scrolling text?
* trakinas idle. going out to have fun with friends. cheers! :] ] 
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: Boot splash
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: as in do you see the pretty kubuntu logo on startup?
<K-Ryan> woo, got flash working
<K-Ryan> still no sound
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: one down
<K-Ryan> It's a tad laggy watching videos though =/
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<K-Ryan> Yeah hold on, lemme just plug in my charger..
<hitmanWilly> k
<K-Ryan> I can't even get the whole thing
<K-Ryan> How can I dump it to a file?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: dmesg > <name_of_file>
<Biovore> dmesg | less
<Biovore> to go to a pager..
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: the > redirects stdout to whatever comes after it
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: or >> to append to a file
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: Right
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: bash 101 :)
<K-Ryan> I haven't learned all the tricks to bash
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: that puts you with about 99% of folks out there :P
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: Yeah..
<K-Ryan> I'm working on python though
* hitmanWilly is trying to learn C atm :)
<DaSkreech> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<K-Ryan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m12ab4dc9
<K-Ryan> I was recommended against learning C as my first language
<K-Ryan> Or one of the C languages...
<K-Ryan> And they said to try python, so python it is
<nzk> Hell no
<nzk> Python sucks
<nzk> It's crap, and it's useless
<nzk> Go with Perl at least.
<nzk> I "started" with Python. Biggest mistake of my life.
<K-Ryan> I heard python was better
<nzk> Now that I am learning C I have to unlearn all these stupid habits.
<K-Ryan> So obviously it's personal choice
<hitmanWilly> nzk: i started on basic...try unlearning THOSE habits sometime :)
<starn> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: ok, check if lspci even has it listed
<K-Ryan> It does
<K-Ryan> 0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)
<starn> ?
<nzk> K-Ryan, I heard that the moon is made of cheese, the earth is flat, and that oceans are a conspiracy to make you swim.
<K-Ryan> nzk: I've "heard" from you perl is better
<K-Ryan> =)
<starn> dose lspci allso list monitor?
<starn> brand and model?
<hitmanWilly> starn: nope, everything on the pci bus
<hitmanWilly> starn: should list the vid card, tho :)
<starn> how do i view what monitor i have?
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: At the very end of that, see that logical block error?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: that's hd issues
<K-Ryan> This is a laptop
<K-Ryan> There's nothing above hda
<starn> for its not writen on back of monitor
<starn> all i know is its dell
<K-Ryan> Check in System Settings?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: try modprobe -l and see if anything comes up that looks like drivers for the card
<K-Ryan> Out of all that I did see a media section
<miles> bye
<starn> on back i see REV AO3 is that the model its under a small barcode a very small one
<K-Ryan> starn: Most likely
<hitmanWilly> starn: if it has a serial no., you may be able to google that
<starn> ok
<jhutchins> starn: Go with VESA/Plug-and-play.
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: Google wouldn't hit _his_ serial number.
<starn> what do i do when the monitor and display settings thingy says
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: Wouldn't distinguish it from any other N-digit number.
<starn> the module monitor and display could not be loaded
<starn> the diagnostics is: possible reason: an error accured during yyour last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned control module   you have old third part modules lying around
<jhutchins> starn: You can see what the settings are when it's runnign Windows; or you can just force whatever resolution you want on a generic monitor.
<starn> and how would i know if it dose
<jhutchins> !fixres | starn
<ubotu> starn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> starn: Read taht.
<jhutchins> that even.
<jhutchins> I really need a new keyboard.
<starn> the site?
<redshadowhero> hey, does anyone know where I can find drivers for a printer?
<Biovore> what printer?
<jhutchins> !cups redshadowhero
<jhutchins> !cups | redshadowhero
<ubotu> redshadowhero: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaSkreech> Brought to you by apple
<jhutchins> Computers are such literal beasts.
<Biovore> well there machines..
<mememe> can anyone tell me how to enable apport?
<starn> what was that site agen?
<mememe> ....ive got a crashing application and was hoping to send in the crash report from apport
<redshadowhero> ubotu: It appears as if my specific printer isn't on any of that list; I'm trying to get the printer (a xerox workcentre m940, by the by) to work, and its additional scanner to work as well.
<starn> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaotic> dude i gotta tell u guys i enjoy kubuntu 10   times more than windows
<erov> !fixres | starn
<ubotu> starn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<starn> thanks!
<starn> need to book mark that
<DaSkreech> chaotic: Welcome
<chaotic> thanks
<chaotic> i was kinda surprised when i found out u can run all windows apps and games
<DaSkreech> Nearly all
<chaotic> with like wine and cedega
<jhutchins> starn: It's not guaranteed to have your answer, it's just got more answers than I do.
<K-Ryan> There are some kinks
<hitmanWilly> chaotic: i would say some...
<starn> yea
<jhutchins> chaotic: Certainly not all.
<K-Ryan> jhutchins: Well I'm sure you can run them all
<hitmanWilly> chaotic: wine and cedega don't always work that well
<chaotic> yeah i know u get errors here and there
<starn> i am trying to figer out how to fix monitor and display thingy soo i can change em!
<chaotic> but theres always work arounds
<K-Ryan> The success of the program is what's in question...
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Want to put something of value on that?
<jhutchins> chaotic: The more the apps take advantage of glitches, bugs, errors, and back doors, the less likely the app will work, but...
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins: which is most every game out there :)
<K-Ryan> DaSkreech: No I'm saying that you can run the program, but it working well is not promised
<wepiha> how do I start knemo?
<K-Ryan> Or even expected
<starn> well found my monitor
<jhutchins> From some recent crow pie I have eaten, I know that cedega doesn't do much good unless you have an Nvidia card.
<starn> DELL E197FP
<DaSkreech> I've had games crash out instantly
<DaSkreech> But that's beside the point :)
<DaSkreech> What's important is that Winamp works
<jhutchins> Gfh!&%&$%(#@%^!~!~~!!!!!
<jhutchins> Winamp!?!?!
<starn> in xorg what do i edit to make res higher?
<DaSkreech> :-D
<jhutchins> You would run WINAMP on a LINUX system?
<jhutchins> starn: You might edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but try krandrtray fist.
<DaSkreech> LinAmp?
<jhutchins> first.
<jhutchins> DaSkreech: AMAROK!
<starn> krandtray?
<DaSkreech> Doesn't have NSV
<jhutchins> Winamp was nice - in the ninetys.
<chaotic> oh snap i think  if im not mistaken did an error free ao tinstall
<DaSkreech> First app that adds support for nsv I'll highlight and walk behind it with a horn
<chaotic> anarchy online
<chaotic> been trying to get that all day
<starn> well i might need to download it..
<jhutchins> I am way too worn out from running a skidloader for 2 hours to deal with this worn out keyboard.
<jhutchins> G'Night all.
<DaSkreech> Night
<chaotic> subuntu sudo some times conflicts with  wines
* jhutchins googles nsv to humor DaSkreech 
<starn> adept manager aint loading
<jhutchins> DaSkreech: mplayer or vlc dude.
<DaSkreech> they have nsv support
<DaSkreech> ?
<starn> type this? apt-get install krandrtray
<DaSkreech> Sweet :0
* DaSkreech gets his horn
<starn> nvm
<starn> but dint find it
<DaSkreech> now I just need an aggregator
<DaSkreech> !info kranrtray
<ubotu> Package kranrtray does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> !info krandrtray
<ubotu> Package krandrtray does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<starn> how come every thing i try to run dosnt?
<starn> that uses kde
<starn> like krandrtray and apedt manager w.e
<starn> nvm fixed
<starn> just some thing about it it wasnt runing
<starn> maybe i needed to log in as root
<starn> unno
<starn> oh neat i have krandrtray on here already
<wepiha> does anyone know of a media sharing tool for Linux that can stream to an xbox360?
<starn> wonder if it well start.
<chaotic> hey guys how do u install programs with makefiles like winrar
<chaotic> ark  for somereason  doesnt recognize r01r02r03
<Biovore> well rar is close source.. so there is no make file for it..
<chaotic> yeah   theres a make  file    in it
<erov> ark wont open r01 r00 .. only rar and then the others in succession
<erov> if it still wont open it.. use winrar in wine..
<DaSkreech> !info unrar
<DaSkreech> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Biovore> you tring to extract multipul file archive?
<erov> the unrar-free sometimes doesnt work.. i dont know why
<erov> very particular archives
<DaSkreech> cause it's a version behind
<Biovore> encryption sometimes breaks things..
<chaotic> tellsmmmme the utility  unrar is not in ur PATH
<K-Ryan> I hate this -.-
<K-Ryan> My sound doesn't work >.>
<nzk> Hmm
<nzk> Give it a raise, maybe it will get back to work
<K-Ryan> It's on vacation
<K-Ryan> I'm not giving it a raise
<chaotic> what should i do to unrar  these
<chaotic> is there another program
<K-Ryan> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<K-Ryan> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<starn> what do i edit in xorg to config res?
<starn> i want 1280x1024
<Linux_Galore> there used to be a free solution called notrar
<chaotic> i installed unrar  free   where would be at
<wepiha> chaotic: ark should be able to handle rar files now
<chaotic> same thing
<wepiha> have you installed unrar and unrar-free?
<wepiha> and / or
<chaotic> i installed unrar free
<ShockValue> can someone tell me what the line is supposed to look like at: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia#Kubuntu
<wepiha> hmm depending on the rar-file version, unrar-free looks to provide extract for files less than version 3.0
<ShockValue> the one that starts :  echo deb "http....." feisty main
<ShockValue> the auto-link feature screwed up the synta
<yasir> hi, I'm having trouble installing themes on Ubuntu Fiesty fawn , can some one give me a step by step installation guide?
<miles> hello?
<yasir> hi
<miles> hey can i say something real noob real quick?
<Daisuke-Ido> you can't possibly say anything we haven't heard before :P
<miles> "fck windoze!"
<Daisuke-Ido> go right ahead
<miles> was that pretty good?
<Daisuke-Ido> okay, that was inappropriate, but i understand the sentiment
<miles> sry
<miles> done with that
<miles> does anyone here play ET?
<edson> somebody knows an alternator of wallpapers?
<ShockValue> ok, how about this newb question.. what /should/ this line look like?    the beryl wiki screwed up the syntax:  echo "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<ShockValue> alternator?  like acdc?
<ShockValue> or like deviantart.com ? :)
<miles> whoa what?
<yasir> can someone tell me hoew to install the domino theme?
<miles> ET?
<miles> laff
<ShockValue> the 2600 arari game ET was awesome~! :)
<edson> ShockValue, alternator wallpaper random...
<Daisuke-Ido> ShockValue
<Daisuke-Ido> are you trying to just install regular old beryl?
<hitmanWilly> miles: you mean evercrack? (EQ)
<ShockValue> Daisuke-Ido: i dunno, ive just been reading up on some of the fancy new window graphics stuff.. is beryl what I want?
<Daisuke-Ido> probably
<Daisuke-Ido> are you running feisty?
<ShockValue> i want beryl in KDE.. yes feisty
<Daisuke-Ido> graphics carD?
<ShockValue> nvidia 7600gs
<Daisuke-Ido> ah, same as mine :D
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: actually, beryl is dead, compiz-fusion is probably what you want :)
<ShockValue> oh well then, i dont want to bother trying out a dead fork.
<Daisuke-Ido> hitmanWilly: i'm sticking with beryl until compiz-fusion works
<hitmanWilly> :P
<miles> no Enemy Territory RTCW
<Daisuke-Ido> cube enabled?  yes.  rotation enabled?  yes.  can i use either of these?  no!
<miles> i have never used compiz, is it sick?
<ShockValue> i just re-installed fiesty this evening.. i fought with my ATI card for a week and figured i'd slap in this nvidia card before i broke my computer (with my boot)
<hitmanWilly> miles: ive got the new one on reserve at gamestop :)
* hitmanWilly likes ID games
<miles> thats cool..but i mean, do you have it on linux?...basically, does anyone know if the ET package exists in the ubuntu repos?
<miles> straight up
<miles> i cant find a real answer
<hitmanWilly> miles: it was released free, so probably
<K-Ryan> miles: I don't know if they're in the repos, but I know you can get it for linux
<miles> ok thank you
<hitmanWilly> miles: its in the gentoo repos, so it probably is in the ubuntu ones :)
<miles> but i already knew that :-{P
<miles> o
<miles> so, do yall wanna scrim sometime...?
<miles> ...?
<miles> :(
* K-Ryan points to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitmanWilly> miles: sorry, more of a UT player lately :)
<Biovore> same
* Biovore is waiting for UT3
<Biovore> I think we get UT editor now as well :-)
* hitmanWilly just wants to pwn some c0ns0l3 n00bs :P
<miles> UT...is it open?
<Biovore> Unreal Tournamate 2k4
<hitmanWilly> miles: no, but it does have a nix client, on the install cd even :)
<miles> is it worth it?
<miles> cuz i love css
<miles> love it
<hitmanWilly> miles: absolutely
<Biovore> UT has a native port for linux
<K-Ryan> Yeah, it was fun
<miles> laff out loud
<raylu> wow...this kubuntu install is taking forever...
<K-Ryan> Even though it's '07
<miles> i know it does, but is it better then css?
<K-Ryan> I loved playing the demo
<Biovore> I play TAM.. its like CSS but with ut weapons..
<miles> and remember, i love css
<raylu> cs:s < *
<K-Ryan> miles: They're different
<raylu> please don't call it css :P
<Biovore> yeah.. its quake with dodging..
<miles> steam needs to get on it
<hitmanWilly> UT is FAST...
<raylu> no! steam is terrible
<K-Ryan> 2k4 isn't as fast
<raylu> the less games that get steam-ified, the better
<K-Ryan> In the larger levels anyway
<Biovore> value actualy has the ablility to port to linux.. they just don't want to..
<miles> thats why im sayin they need to get on it
<hitmanWilly> well, not that fast, but its old-school DM fast
<K-Ryan> Biovore: Of course they CAN
<miles> they love bill gates too much
<Biovore> there engine can do OpenGL on PS3..  not much work is needed..
<miles> OpenGL on PS3?
<Biovore> well I think it come back to support..
<Biovore> yeah.. PS3 is all opengl
<miles> wow
<hitmanWilly> miles: that's the rendering engine ps3 uses
<miles> and we could run the same engine on linux..right?
* hitmanWilly thinks the ps3 will do a lot for linux/mac gaming
<miles> so if your hardware was fast enough...we could run ps3 off our box?
<Biovore> everyone dose OpenGL..  Microsoft has a interface layer called Direct X that uses the same hardware calls, just under a different name.. (Direct is more updated then OpenGL.. )
<miles> o yea....wait now i remember, ps3 actually has some kind of dist. on it
<hitmanWilly> miles: not exactly the same but directx vs opengl is what keeps most games from being ported
<Biovore> yeah.. you can install linux on it..
<miles> loves it
<khaije1bb> where does sdl come into all this?
<miles> sdl?
<hitmanWilly> sdl is just software rendering
<hitmanWilly> IIRC
<Biovore> sdl can do OpenGL
<Biovore> UT2k4 is done in it..
<miles> wtf
<surgy> how do i fix this?: /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/gddb.py:24: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012.
<hitmanWilly> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biovore> surgy: complain to transgamming..
<miles> !enemy territory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enemy territory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<khaije1bb> I thought it was a simplified platform-independent api for opengl...?
<hitmanWilly> !find enemy-territory
<Biovore> surgy: probably need python 4 or 5 (there are 2 version out there)
<ubotu> Package/file enemy-territory does not exist in feisty
<miles> hates it!
<hitmanWilly> !find et
<ubotu> Found: aspell-et, console-setup, contact-lookup-applet, cricket, deskbar-applet (and 913 others)
<miles> see i already checked that
<miles> just sometimes, it is under a name i wouldnt  think of
<miles> like the java 6 jdk
<hitmanWilly> miles: adept search it :)
<miles> o
<miles> sun-java-jdk6
<miles> or somethin crazy
<Daisuke-Ido> not there
<miles> sorry guys, this is my first day using irc
<Daisuke-Ido> don't stress it
<miles> this is so crazy!
<Daisuke-Ido> i don't think ET is in the repos though
<Daisuke-Ido> maybe straight from iD?
<miles> yea ive come to that conclusion also
<hitmanWilly> there's probably a deb out there for it somewhere
<miles> no its cool, i got it, ive installed it before, just not from an ubunto reps
<surgy> Biovore: can i ju8st installl thew package "python-all" to fix this?
<Kpr> I like my SPICY SPICY chicken
<miles> u silly!
<Biovore> yeah.. most comerical software you have to use there installer
<miles> et is sick tho
<miles> i used to play that in school..smoked all my class mates
<hitmanWilly> miles: ive actually never tried, will have to give it a go
<miles> its like bf2 kind of
<Kpr> ET?
<Kpr> ..Oh that ain't workin o here
<Kpr> *on
<miles> er..bf2 is kind of like et
<miles> no ive seen it!
<Kpr> ?
<K-Ryan> Anyone have any recommendations on what to do when your sound doesn't work?
<Kpr> That's what I mean
<K-Ryan> Media is played, but I can't hear it
<miles> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<K-Ryan> OH!
<Kpr> Oh, your sound just doesn't work, Ryan?
<K-Ryan> I GET IT NOW!
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<K-Ryan> Haha
<miles> your welcome k-ryan
<K-Ryan> Kpr: Correct
<K-Ryan> Thanks miles, that was half the equation
<miles> haha
<miles> i was just messing
<Kpr> Hmm...well
<Kpr> I'm off to do something...
<Kpr> Who knows what
<miles> o rly?
<K-Ryan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<miles> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<miles> this is so crazy
<miles> whoa
<miles> i just typed
<K-Ryan> Hmm?
<miles> "/clear"
<K-Ryan> And?
<miles> that is so useful!
<hitmanWilly> lol
<miles> seriously, first time in IRC..
<K-Ryan> Yeah >.>
<miles> !?
* hitmanWilly just lets it scroll :)
<miles> how do u do that
<hitmanWilly> miles: the /me tag
<miles> clear
<miles> o man
<miles> "/me"?
<hitmanWilly> miles: try it :)
<miles> doesnt work
* miles hi
<miles> o
* miles flexes
<miles> there we go
<hitmanWilly> miles: everything in irc can be done with / cmds
<jbbarnes> Can someone help me with setting passwords in Kubuntu 7.04?
<miles> yea i somehow knew that
<miles> it just..makes sense
<hitmanWilly> miles: i use irssi so ive kinda had to learn them :)
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: what passwords are you trying to set, your current user?
<jbbarnes> Has anyone else had problems with the graphical "System Settings" app not setting passwords correctly?
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: just use passwd in konsole
<jbbarnes> Yes, I can get that to work fine. I want to set this up so a client can administer it. It would be nice to get the GUI app working.
<jbbarnes> The passwd definitely works.
<miles> im not sure but...
<miles> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<jbbarnes> He's capable, but not good on the command line.
<miles> you know..one time at my job, i was researching something, and i called TrollTech, the people who make QT
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: set up a shortcut to run passwd for him :)
<miles> i was so honored
<jbbarnes> hitmanWilly: To answer your question, I can create users in the gui, but it will not successfully set a password. So the new user cannot login until I run sudo passwd username.
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: seriously tho, what does the graphical tool screw up?
<jbbarnes> It just won't set passwords successfully.
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: are you running in admin mode?
* miles thinks hard
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: oh, nm, it wouldn't add users if you weren't :P
<jbbarnes> I am logged in as "kubunto" then start the "System Settings" app, then click the "Administrator" button before creating users.
<miles> hey i know
<miles> jbb: i got your solution
<jbbarnes> Miles, Really?
<miles> i think
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: you could try running kdesu kcontrol
<jbbarnes> Let me try...
<miles> write a small qt based app, place in /usr/bin, and have a script make a new user, and they must run that program at login for first time
<miles> or is that plain non-sense?
<miles> !/
<hitmanWilly> miles: no, makes sense, but quite a few people aren't adept at coding :)
<miles> o
<miles> see..i always think about things like that.  I dont know anyone that knows anything about linux, so i never know if thats really how its done
<jbbarnes> Looks like it will let me change the current user's password. Looking for a place to add/modify users.
<hitmanWilly> miles: however, a bash script could do the same thing, and those are much easier to write
<surgy> what will cause this error:?
<miles> o yea, but he said gui
<surgy> [ERROR]    - Mouse Wheel supported = TRUE
<surgy> mmtime pid=6154 tid=6163
<surgy> wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger...
<hitmanWilly> surgy: try in #wine, maybe some devs are around :)
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: ive always found kcontrol to be easier to use than the new system settings app
<jbbarnes> hitman, does it allow you to create/modify other users' accounts, or just your own?
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: actually, i think taht's another app
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: there is a gui tool for it somewhere tho :)
<jbbarnes> Okay, for instance, I just created a new user with webmin, assigning a password. Works fine. Same with the command line tools.
<miles> !dd-wrt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd-wrt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> dd-wrt is frickin nasty!
<jbbarnes> It makes me wonder about the GUI. This is a Windows guy, interested in Linux, and I hate to start off by saying that the add user program doesn't even work.
<jbbarnes> Not confidence inspiring....
<miles> if the dude already is in love with bill gates, you cant do much
<jbbarnes> He's a willing convert, though...
<miles> they all are /me looks away in shame
<miles> o dang, it didnt work
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: the power of bash is actually what got me off of windoze
* miles looks shameful
<miles> the power of bash, this man is brilliant!
<jbbarnes> Yeah, BASH is great.
<hitmanWilly> miles: / cmds only work at the beginning of a line
<miles> question -- does anyone here develop java on linux?
<miles> thank you
* miles pulls out sword
<miles> that is so sweet
<miles> guys, so sorry
<hitmanWilly> i hated how redmond seemed to be trying to bury its DOS roots, and when they actually got rid of the true cmd line altogether, i simply gave up on them, among other reasons
<jbbarnes> Yeah, it's pretty doggoned hard to automate a GUI
<jbbarnes> Nicer to use scripts.
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: but anyway, usually the graphical tools work reasonably well, it may just be an error somewhere
<jbbarnes> That's good to know. I'm actually new to Kubuntu, so I was hoping this was just a fluke.
<miles> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jbbarnes> It's running in vmware, and the vmware image came from the Kubuntu site. Maybe I should just make my own and try again.
<miles> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: ah, that's probably the issue, vmware images can be buggy
<jbbarnes> He wants an ftp server at his office but can't find any good ftp programs for Windows. I told him he could run vsftpd under Linux in a vmware machine, so that's what I was trying to set up.
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: but the user managment  GUI thing works fine on this end, so it's probably just a local issue
<jbbarnes> I'm going to try again, by creating my own vmware machine rather than the one I downloaded.
<hitmanWilly> jbbarnes: yeah, you may want to try building your own
<jbbarnes> I have to say I really like these debs as opposed to rpms. apt-get is nice.
<Nyle> well guys, I gave ubuntu a fair shot didn't like it, debian amd64 here i come
<miles> o
<HyperCity> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<miles> irc
<K-Ryan> So, none of the 288 people here can help me figure out what's wrong with my sound
<nzk> K-Ryan, PEBKAC virus
<K-Ryan> PEBKAC?
<jbbarnes> Yeah, probably PEBKAC
<K-Ryan> What's PEBKAC
<K-Ryan> And virus?
<NickPresta> K-Ryan, problem exists between keyboard and chair
<K-Ryan> It hasn't worked since install
<NickPresta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pebkac
<K-Ryan> Oh, got it >.>
<jbbarnes> What type of sound card?
<K-Ryan> I'll get you the lspci line
<K-Ryan> But the thing is
<K-Ryan> In Fluxbuntu
<K-Ryan> It worked fine
<jbbarnes> Is that stable yet?
<K-Ryan> Yes
<jbbarnes> I thought it wasn't officially released yet. Huh.
<jbbarnes> Good to hear.
<K-Ryan> It won't be
<K-Ryan> Not under Canonical anyway
<jbbarnes> I thought they said they got into the development cycle late and were going to wait until the next cycle to be in sync.
<K-Ryan> They got into Feisty late
<uadever> hi everybody
<K-Ryan> So they skipped it
<K-Ryan> Straight to Gutsy
<K-Ryan> Hi there uadever
<jbbarnes> Ah.
<uadever> I'm looking for help with feisty
<K-Ryan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<uadever> since I upgraded I can't seem to mount and read a ntfs partition on external usb hard disk
<K-Ryan> Is it in fstab?
<uadever> let me try to find out
<hitmanWilly> ok, i need to get some sleep, c y'all later
<K-Ryan> Bye hitmanWilly
<uadever> K-ryan: would it help if I pasted in here the actual content of my fstab?
<K-Ryan> !pastebin | uadever
<ubotu> uadever: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<miles> does anyone here know about emulators? for ps1 or ps2?
<miles> !emulator
<uadever> it's not large
<uadever> thing is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> ?
<K-Ryan> You would be better off doing that
<skollie> miles: do a search in synaptic
<K-Ryan> uadever: People tend to complain about pastes in here more than 3 lines
<uadever> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29982/
<miles> no, i mean does anyone know how they work? is it legal?
<jbbarnes> Emulators are legal...
<K-Ryan> miles: The legality is questionable
<uadever> that's the link I think I should paste
<jbbarnes> But you often need ROM images...
<K-Ryan> uadever: Yep
<jbbarnes> and they are copyrighted.
<K-Ryan> jbbarnes: Good point
<uadever> phew
<K-Ryan> The emulators are legal
<K-Ryan> The ROMs are the questionable part
<arun> hello people
<miles> stallman loves emulators?
<jbbarnes> You can emulate just about everything from a TRS-80 to a Playstation. But you have to look for ROMS in questionable areas.
<uadever> K-Ryan, before the upgrade, when I plugged the external usb hd, both partitions, fat32 and ntfs would automatically be mounted and opened in konqueror
<K-Ryan> What happened to hda2-4?
<arun> is there anywhere i can set a keyboard shortcut to minimise all windows? i know i can click on the icon next to the quicklauncher, but is there a keyboard shortcut?
<uadever> what would hda2-4 be?
<K-Ryan> arun: There's an applet you can put in your taskbar
<K-Ryan> And if you click it everything get's minimized
<arun> K-Ryan: I know about the applet, I was looking for a keyboard shortcut
<K-Ryan> Shortcut to the applet maybe?
<miles> you could make an icon file, place it in your Desktop folder, have it perform action to close all windows
<miles> yea
<arun> miles: keyboard shortcut?
<uadever> such a shortcut can't be created with kcontrol?
<miles> i meant yea, i was agreeing with k-ryan
<uadever> (I only managed to find out about alt+f3 after one week of searching)
<uadever> what would hda2-4 have been, I only have a main and a swap partition on this laptop?
<uadever> misplaced question mark, sorry
<K-Ryan> uadever: Okay, but then why do you have an hda5?
<K-Ryan> uadever: It's okay =P
<uadever> I have no idea
<K-Ryan> You could probably remove the line then
<miles> !knoppix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> what do i type to see all the / commands?
<K-Ryan> !distributions
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<raylu> miles, tab-tab
<miles> tab-tab
<miles> no
<miles> what?
<raylu> press tab twice
<miles> nothin
<raylu> o.0
<K-Ryan> lol
<miles> i dont get it
<raylu> run this command: . /etc/bash_completion
<K-Ryan> "display all 1947 entires?"
<raylu> then press tab twice in the konsole again
<uadever> if I remove the line, do I risk anything?
<raylu> (or did you not do it in the console the first time?)
<miles> wait what?
<K-Ryan> uadever: Just make a backup of the file, just in case
<raylu> miles, you want to see everything you can use in the konsole, right?
<miles> no, everything i can use in konversation using /
<K-Ryan>  /help
<miles> o
<K-Ryan> Start there
<K-Ryan> =P
<miles> i was trying /?
<viraj> can anyone help me with wifi?
<miles> yea i got a solution
<viraj> i get message 'no dhcp offers recieved'
<miles> what are you using? desktop or laptop?
<viraj> laptop
<miles> o..i might not be able to help you then.  I just did a brilliant work around for desktop wifi
<miles> you could still do it, but it might detract from laptop usability
<viraj> i could try!
<miles> ok
<miles> i assume you already have 1 ap
<miles> right?
<viraj> i didn't understand (newbie here)
<miles> access point?
<viraj> yes
<uadever> k-ryan, wait a minute, in the line below hda5 it says "swap"
<miles> ok, see, i have my access point upstairs, and my wireless pci card in my desktop downstairs
<K-Ryan> Yes but the partitions should be hda1 and hda2
<K-Ryan> Oh right, you don't have an hda2
<K-Ryan> It might just be misnamed, leave it
<miles> the card couldnt work under linux, so the work around i did...
<K-Ryan> Good call uadever!
<arun> is there no way to minimise everything to the desktop with a keyboard shortcut? seems absurd.. i think you can do it with beryl and metacity, but how come you can't set a shortcut using kwin?
<miles> i bought another linksys router, i had 2 now, and flashed it with dd-wrt
<miles> dd-wrt is able to turn a linksys router into a wireless bridge, so i did that, plugged it in downstairs with my linux box
<miles> and now i can even play my ps2 online downstairs
<uadever> thing is, I'd like to see and manage, if possible, the options for automounting of filesystems
<miles> it can mount samba shares
<uadever> to check if somehow ntfs has been taken off the list
<miles> dd-wrt can mount samba shares
<K-Ryan> uadever: Those are them
<Biovore> konqueror can do samba
<uadever> from the graphic system settings menu I can't seem to gain root access to the disk&partitions section
<Biovore> try smb://<computer_name>
<miles> konqueror > firefox?
<Biovore> in some cases yes..
<miles> in web browsing no
<miles> but everything else..yea sure
<uadever> if those are them can you tell from what I pasted if ntfs read is enabled
<miles> ntfs is read enabled and nothing else
<K-Ryan> !ntfs-3g
<K-Ryan> !fuse
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Biovore> yeah.. write is disabled by default on ntfs
<raylu> =\
<raylu> i mounted an ntfs drive as
<raylu> *with
<uadever> thing is, read doesn't work for me
<raylu> sudo mount /dev/sda2 sda2
<raylu> and it's owned by root :(
<raylu> i can't read without using su
<uadever> I'm sure that's not my case
<uadever> before the upgrade I did not need root to read from the removable hd
<evsophomore2009> Hey just wondering...I know its kinda a stupid question...Is Kubuntu able to get Virus's?
<dsmith> in short yes
<dsmith> kubuntu, meaning Linux
<raylu> its not removable
<raylu> and it's not automatically mounted either
<uadever> the one I'm having troubles is removable
<miles> a virus is kind of a broad term
<uadever> and upon plugging it I'd see a konqueror dialog asking me what I wanted to be done
<miles> dont you think raylu?
<evsophomore2009> So is a virus protecter a good option than?
<miles> laser mouse crushes an optical mouse any day
<Guilty_as_Sin> it may help the people you talk to to more so than it helps you..
<uadever> after the upgrade the dialog would still show up, but upon choosing "open in window" I'd get nothing
<miles> did you try ctl+alt+del ?
<miles> omg rofl!
<miles> sorry
<miles> guys dont hate me for that
<arun> hahaha
<uadever> and I would not find it in the /media directory
<uadever> where the other partition regularly did show up
<evsophomore2009> Any good free virus Protecters with Kubuntu?
<miles> avg
<K-Ryan> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<miles> avg is for linux i beleive
<miles> believe
<miles> yea
<uadever> thing is, on a different computer with ubuntu 6.06 I have no trouble mounting either partition
<Guilty_as_Sin> there is a windows avg on cnet
<K-Ryan> That's because avg is for Windows
<K-Ryan> Dunno if they have a linux client
<Guilty_as_Sin> ah'
<miles> hey guys i gotta go mug someone for their dreamcast gear
<miles> brb
<klobster> raylu: man mount, and edit fstabs.
<klobster> raylu: from man mount: NTFS "By default, the files are owned by root and not readable by somebody else."
<klobster> line 831
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> there's no way to do it with an option; it must be changed in fstab?
<klobster> uid=value, gid=value and umask=value
<klobster> line 829, mount manpage; mount options for ntfs
<klobster> in other words, no it doesn't need fstabs
<raylu> hm...i'm kinda group-retarded
<raylu> i would want to set the gid to my user, right?
<raylu> and leave it owned by root?
<Biovore> raylu: or a group your user is in..
<klobster> gid as your users group, yes
<raylu> what's  :avah?
<raylu> i have eth0:avah and wlan0:avah
<crimsun> avahi.
<klobster> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klobster> !info avahi
<ubotu> Package avahi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<crimsun> apt-cache show avahi-autoipd
<crimsun> read the Description.
<miltos> my usb stick is not recognised anymore when attached to usb port...what can I do?
<raylu> anyway to disable it? and what causes feisty to enable it?
<raylu> miltos, are you on the original account?
<miltos> raylu, original account?
<raylu> as in the first feisty account
<raylu> if you created another account and are logged into that, you may not have permission to access usb devices
<klobster> s/account/user/
<miltos> raylu, then i am on the origianl account
<miltos> anyone help?
<LeandroArgentino> Hello
<klobster> olleh
<thunderbolt> Fresh install, hehe.
<thunderbolt> Anyone here ever use the w3c validator tools?
<LeandroArgentino> Help. I ve intalled Kubuntu. Then I've intalled Genome_desktop and I like this.
<LeandroArgentino> can I unistall Kde? How
<skollie> miltos: is your problem resolved?
<LeandroArgentino> (sorry, my English is Dramatic!)
<klobster> how do I add a new splash theme?  theme.rc isn't recognized :(
<klobster> LeandroArgentino: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu_desktop
<[1] raylu> *kubuntu-desktop
<[1] raylu> i just used
<[1] raylu> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "2WIRE668"
<[1] raylu> and doing iwconfig eth0 again still shows "off/any"
<[1] raylu> iwconfig wlan0 essid on tells me invalid argument
<miles> ok
<miles> so whats new
<ksivaji> i got this message when i tried to change resolution "the module for monitor and display cant be loaded" now i cant change resolution what to do ?
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<miltos> the usb icon doesn't appear on my desktop when i hook my external hd usb drive...any solutions???
<joseph> I have that same problem using KDE miltos but it works fine in Gnome
<miles> hello
<miles> where my doggs at
<miles> woof woof
<miles> meow
<joseph> Hello miles
<miles> sorry im tired
<miles> ill talk to yall lata
<sx66> How do you get USB devices working under kubuntu, only 1 out of 3 usb(s) mount.
<ksivaji> sx66 have you tried manual mount
<sx66> how?
<ksivaji> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<ksivaji> sx66 have you tried ?
<sx66> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<sx66> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ksivaji> yes
<KjellviZ> can someone explain to me the biggest difference between say pclinux os and kubuntu?
<KjellviZ> differences*
<pag> KjellviZ, different repos, different communities...  iirc they're both debian -based, so to too big differences between them...
<ksivaji> sx66   sudo mount udf  /dev/sda /mnt
<KjellviZ> pag: ok, cos im currently using pclos, but considering kubuntu instead
<thern> i want to remove openoffice (since i never use it anyway), but it depends on language-pack-xx, a meta package.. can i safely remove that one ? (seing other things seemingly depend on it as well..)
<KjellviZ> pag: mainly due to community
<pag> KjellviZ, great choise :D
<KjellviZ> pag: but i see on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellXPSM1710 that feisty doesent support my monitor in the correct resolution
<KjellviZ> pag: does that mean out of the box, its possible to fix, or not at all ?
<ksivaji> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<pag> thern, hmm? I managed to remove OOo without any problems yesterday :-/
<ksivaji> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<thern> well apt says.. the following packages will be removed: etc.. etc.. language-support-en etc etc...
<ksivaji> is the any way to  quick reboot
<ksivaji> do*
<pag> KjellviZ, to be honest I don't know... never used a laptop myself
<pag> thern, please pastebin the output of command "sudo apt-get remove openoffice-data"
<KjellviZ> pag: ok, im just wondering if that means i should go with Edgy instead
<thern> meh.. don't have openoffice-data.. openoffice-core i do have:) will paste that
<pag> oh sorry... s/ openoffice-data / openoffice.org-base
<aznpridechinese> i don't think linux would be very suited for school, especially elementary/junior/high school. since most of the teachers there don't know jack about computers in the first place.
<pag> thern, oh yeah... sorry.. -core that is :D
<thern> pag: it's localized output though
<pag> thern, I'll try to undestand :)
<thern> pag: http://pastebin.com/d1ab7828e
<pag> aznpridechinese, we had about 60/40 per cent rate of Windows' and Ubuntus in our school, and we did just fine :)
<pag> thern, language-support-xx is just a meta-package, so it can be safely removed..  I'm more worried about thunderbird-locale-en-gb as it shouldn't depend on OOo
<thern> pag: don't have thunderbird installed anyway.. maybe the locale just was left behind..
<pag> thern, probably yes.. then you shouldn't worry at all :)
<Dragon_1212> yo
<Dragon_1212> how is everyone doing
<trakinas> leaving
<trakinas> ired
<trakinas> *tired
<trakinas> frustrated
<Dragon_1212> lol
<trakinas> losiung the game
<trakinas> *losing
<trakinas> cheers all
<theea> hello
<theea> i have a question: i used wine to install yahoo messenger everithing is ok but when i want to start aplication i use the comand open with wine and nothing happend
<chips> hello
<ubuntu> hi there
<Kjellviz> &msg nickserv identify jalla
<Kjellviz> zomg
<Kjellviz> lol
<Kjellviz> anyways
<Kjellviz> im running kubuntu livecd
<Kjellviz> and wondering if it doesent mount my HDD by default ?
<pag> Kjellviz, it doesn't, so the partitioning would be easier
<Kjellviz> ok
<Kjellviz> but when installed
<Kjellviz> will it mount them automatically _
<Kjellviz> and even my windows partitions ?
<pag> Kjellviz, well it should..
<Kjellviz> sounds like its fishy business :P
<Kjellviz> but if it doesent
<Kjellviz> i guess its not very hard to fix it so it will mount them at boot _
<Kjellviz> ?
<Kjellviz> (damn foreign keyboard setup)
<pag> Kjellviz, then somebody will quickly quide you how to make them mount ;)
<Kjellviz> saweet
<Kjellviz> thats the kind of answer which is the reason why im now moving from PCLinuxOS to Kubuntu!
<pag> :D
<Kjellviz> yesterday i got yelled at in their support channel for "telling people to install mandrake packages which was not supported"
<Kjellviz> when all i was doing was asking what packages that COULD be installed
<Kjellviz> ><
<pag> Kjellviz, well don't worry, we don't yell.. we just tell our dear ubotu to inform someone, if (s)he's doing something wrong :)
<arun> http://themasterplan.in/2007/07/15/sexy-smooth-fonts-on-kubuntu/   <-- if anyone is interested
<Darkrift411> where do i chnage the color of the text on each task button on the kicker?
<pag> Darkrift411, if I understood you right, that setting is only available in 3.5.7
<Darkrift411> hrmmmmm
<Darkrift411> i think ive changed it before
<Darkrift411> right now, the text is black
<Darkrift411> and i have a black taskbar
<Kjellviz> pag: i know, been a ubuntu user before, thats why im changing back !! :)
<pag> Darkrift411, in earlier versions it can be changed only with the whole theme. 3.5.7 provides a custom option for taskbar only
<Darkrift411> i c
<Darkrift411> whats the easiest way to upgrade kde?
<Darkrift411> im down with newer versions :)
<sx66> hey
<pag> Darkrift411, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<VI_Lenin> Hi people! Can you please tell me how to get  log of kernel-stage boot? For troubleshooting.
<sx66> my usb does not mount off of the hdd, it does off of the live cd...what is the deal?
<pag> VI_Lenin, logfiles are located in /var/log/ you might be intrested in syslog and boot... I'm not sure about those though
<sx66> how do I mount usb drives?
<pag> sx66, sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mount/point
<sx66> mount: mount point /mount/point does not exist pag
<pag> sx66, the command I gave was an example :)  you'll have to kreate your mountpoint  ie. sudo mkdir /mount/myusb
<evilmm> rofl
<VI_Lenin> Unfortunately, syslog is empty, boot stores just "(Nothing has been logged yet.)". Can I turn kernel messages logging on?
<sx66> how do I create a mount point?
<Darkrift411> ok, i did what the page said
<Darkrift411> but "kde" doesnt show as upgradeable
<Darkrift411> lots of kde apps do, and some of the libs and themes have upgrades, but kde itself doesnt
<pag> sx66, sudo mkdir /mount/myusb  or sudo mkdit /mount/point
<VI_Lenin> My Feisty didn't boot completely yet
<pag> Darkrift411, it's how it should be :)
<Darkrift411> ok
<Darkrift411> just making sure
<pag> Darkrift411, kde itself is just a metapackage that isn't even istalled by default
<Darkrift411> i c
<Darkrift411> so kde just installs all the other crap that make up kde itself?
<Darkrift411> that what you mean?
<Marner> Darkrift411, yes
<pag> Darkrift411, 'kde' installs lots of apps that are more or less controlled by KDE -project... most of them are useless, since Kubuntu provides better alternatives
<Darkrift411> i c
<Darkrift411> i wonder what all kde 3.90 has thats different
<pag> Darkrift411, kde as in desktop-enviroment is mostly installed by kdebase -package
* Darkrift411 slaps himself and takes his anti beta meds
<pag> Darkrift411, kde 3.90 is alpha version of upcoming KDE4
<Darkrift411> oh really?
<Darkrift411> cause they both have diff pages
<Darkrift411> diff packages too
<Tron04> Hello, is it possible to use the hardware capabilities of the SBlive sound card also in Kubuntu/Linux. I searched the available mixer applications, but did not find a suitable one. Especially I want to fiddle around with the hardware effects the emu10k1 processor provides (like parametric eq, reverb, chorus, distortion etc.). In Win there is the Creative Surround Mixer application or the kx project. Any tipps where to start to find my sol
<Tron04> Linux?
<pag> Darkrift411, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php  notice the " kde4-3.90.1 "
<Darkrift411> i c
<Darkrift411> good to know
<Darkrift411> i heard kde4 is way off from useable
<Darkrift411> and i was about to try 3.90
<Darkrift411> this kde upgrade is boggin gmy system down bad
<pag> Darkrift411, don't... KDE4 *is* far from usable... really really far
<Darkrift411> yeah
<ggarlic> maybe
<Darkrift411> i like betas, but not alphas
<Darkrift411> is there by any chance a way to restart kde without having certain apps close?
<arun> Darkrift411: you can save your session
<arun> and once it restarts, it will load those apps again in the same state
<Darkrift411> but xchat would still disconnect
<manu_> hi i installed timidity, put snd-seq in /etc/modules, made modprobe of it, started timidty as server, but kmid gives me the following error
<manu_> is this a ubuntu specific bug?
<Darkrift411> i wrote some scripts that do channel/server maintenance elsewhere that i hate to stop if i dont have to
<manu_> Cannot connect to 20:0
<manu_> Player :: Couldn't play !
<Darkrift411> which is why i hate rebooting
* Darkrift411 will brb if all went well
<manu_> pmid and timidity play the midi files well
<manu_> but i want the graphical karaoke feature of kmid ...
<ggarlic> sorry to interrupt you,i'm a rookie using linux.who can tell me what's the difference between kde and gnome.just make a simple explanation.thank you
<arun> hey ggarlic
<ggarlic> yeah,i'm here
<Tron04> Kde: more configuration options for various settings, Gnome: More focused configuration options. KDE uses QT, Gnome uses GTK libs
<ggarlic> thank you Tron04.
<arun> KDE is nicer overall, but again that depends on your personal preferences
<ggarlic> and also thank you arun.i'm student from china.and i'm doing all my best to study linux.
<Darkrift> thx guys
<Darkrift> my upgrade seems to have went well
<Darkrift> i see where to change the text color, but is there a way to change the font or font size?
<Tron04> Arun: The niceness is a fading thing. First you think: wow, these windows anymate nicely when opening and closing them. But after some usage you just want to a windows to open immediately with no fancy effects. I have not found my favorite Windowmanager yet, but I think xfce will do it...
<arun> I don't use any fancy effects
<arun> Everything works pretty fast for me
<arun> Darkrift: font size of what
<pag> Darkrift, kcontrol -> Appearance.. -> Fonts -> taskbar font
<Darkrift> nice
<Diki> bananas
<Dimitry|> hi
<Dimitry|> wie mach ich das beryl der standard wm ist?
<_gtt_> right
<Darkrift> im soo damned tired of seeing these badass screenshots of other users linux desktops and never being able to get anywhere near the same look
<monzie> can someone please tell me how to generate rmd160 for a file?
<vzduch> !language | Darkrift
<ubotu> Darkrift: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_gtt_> dang
<_gtt_> obutu's strict
<Kjellviz> ahh how good this fresh install of kubuntu feels
* Kjellviz is at home
<Darkrift> vzduch, daytime television is allowed to say a lot worse then that word, and i fail to see how that combination of those 2 words are un family friendly
<Darkrift> b**** a** p**** are all allowed on "family" tv these days
<Darkrift> not trying to start an arguement, just stating an opinion
<Darkrift> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vzduch> well, if it were for me, I hadn't said anything.. us Europeans are much more relaxed in this respect than those Americans.. :>
<Darkrift> heh
<Darkrift> tell me about it
<Darkrift> after seeing some european tv shows i no longer feel i have a "potty mouth"
<Darkrift> but its all in the context
<Darkrift> someone in here told me about a bcm43xx driver that was new that i should try, but i wasnt able to that day'
<Darkrift> wish i could find it again
<vzduch> if I just recall an interview of a Dutch radio DJ w/ the member of an American band some years ago, where the DJ said, "He doesn't believe we can say 'f*ck' on the radio.." *gg*
<Darkrift> heh
<Darkrift> the word i hear in british tv shows that doesnt fly in the us is c**t
<Darkrift> its every 4th word in some of thier shows
<Darkrift> but if you say it in the us, you get slapped by any female in a 40ft radius
<vzduch> hehe
<Darkrift> thats the word i say when i really want to piss off a female
<kuukkeli> how i install the damn tahoma font? :E
<Darkrift> ive used it twice (very sparingly)
<kuukkeli> I need tahoma font for steam
<Lynoure> Darkrift: Do you have a support question about that?
<bart_> Can somebody help me, I installed my nvidia driver and now I only have a blinking cursor thing...
<Darkrift> about what?
<vzduch> kuukkeli: you either have it or you don't, it's nowhere to be found on the 'net
<Lynoure> Darkrift: indeed...
<Darkrift> exactly.....
<kuukkeli> vzduch, how so?
<vzduch> kuukkeli: comes w/ M$ Office e.g.
<bart_> Can someone help me please :)
<Dragon_1212> wtf
<Dragon_1212> omg wtf is up with beryl
<Dragon_1212> it keep f****g up
<Darkrift> how do i find out what driver im using for my wifi?
<Darkrift> dont remember if im using the "native" driver or ndiswrapper
<runlevelten> beryl = experimental.
<kuukkeli> vzduch, then how some people who uses linux has Tahoma? =D
<kclauw> anyone else ever had a problem with fmtutil.cnf and tetex?
<Lynoure> Darkrift: you could possibly see it with lsmod as a loaded module.
<vzduch> kuukkeli: I think you can answer that question yourself. :>
<runlevelten> Microsoft released those fonts to the general public some time ago.
<vzduch> kclauw: tetex is deprecated, use TeXLive :)
<Darkrift> ieee80211              34760  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<Darkrift> i see that
<vzduch> runlevelten: Tahoma is not part of the M$ TrueType Core fonts
<Darkrift> but how do i fidn out if its ndiswrapper or the native driver
<kclauw> vzduch: I tried that, but then I still need tetex-base according to Adept
<vzduch> kclauw: possible, I didn't get around using LaTeX yet :(
<vzduch> my aptitude installed it as a dependency for ubuntustudio
<kclauw> vzduch: thx anyway
<runlevelten> vzduch: You're right, I'm thinking of Trebuchet
<kuukkeli> vzduch, i found the font
<kuukkeli> but where are the linux's font folder?
<pag> kuukkeli, just a guess: /usr/share/fonts ?
<vzduch> kuukkeli: try 'fonts:/' in your favourite file manager (personal fonts) or use the font installation function in the Control Center in sysadmin mode for system-wide fonts
<runlevelten> yeah, kcontrol's fonts section ftw
<runlevelten> Too many icky font problems over the years to feel guilty about using the gui too.
<arun> usr/share/fonts is correct
<runlevelten> heh
* pag has never understood what's so special about msttcorefonts
<vzduch> the actual directories are ~/.fonts/ (personal) and /usr/share/fonts/ (system-wide; nicely divided into subdirectories)
<kuukkeli> vzduch, you mean Adept manager?
<vzduch> kuukkeli: no, Konqueror, Krusader, whatever
<kuukkeli> Oh
<Trunkkis> Is it possible to re-istall kubuntu without deleting your files from harddriwe?
<kuukkeli> i think so yes
<vzduch> Trunkkis: depends on what you want to keep
<vzduch> and on your partition layout
<kuukkeli> "MAH PORN!"
<vzduch> sure :D
<Trunkkis> :P I'd like to save my music
<kuukkeli> and porn
<Trunkkis> no... no porn
<kuukkeli> :O
<kuukkeli> you fag? =o
<Trunkkis> nope
<Trunkkis> I've got a girlfriend ^^
<vzduch> it's always adviseable to have a separate partition for /home, then you can keep your user and all the settings and files
<kuukkeli> and i'm santaclaus ^_____________________________________^
<Trunkkis> >.<
<vzduch> if not, you should back up /home/yourUserName/
<Lynoure> These Ubuntu channels are not what they used to be...
<vzduch> Lynoure: why?
<kuukkeli> Beware of the raper Bears filled with viagra and rabid bunnies and CANNIBAL DUCKS! real threat of humankind
<Lynoure> vzduch: 'why' I don't know. Will 'how' suffice?
<Trunkkis> vzduch: and how can I do that and where?
<arun> hello Lynoure
<Diki> Is there a way to have a sound play when you receive a PM in Konversation?
<vzduch> Trunkkis: there's a number of possibilities.. possibly the easiest way is to just tar /home/yourUserName/ together & put the resulting .tar archive on another partition or burn to DVD
<runlevelten> diki: settings>configure notifications
<Lynoure> vzduch: this used to be a support channel quite suitable for even 10 year old kubuntu users... But nowadays there is a lot of stuff not that suitable, and no one seems to care.
<pag> Diki, yup. Settings -> Configure Notifications
<Trunkkis> ok
<Lynoure> hi arunkale
<runlevelten> Lynoure: not generally there isn't. There's the odd exception, of course.
<Trunkkis> well i've only one partition and my dvd-burning is not working
<Kjellviz> when ive installed Nvidia drivers, it says im supposed to run this "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Kjellviz> is that ok ?
<Kjellviz> i remember that caused me some headache in ubuntu last time
<Kjellviz> could not start x afterwards ><
<aznpridechinese> are you trying to install nvidia driver kjell?
<Kjellviz> yes
<aznpridechinese> i can help
<Kjellviz> from the repos
<aznpridechinese> i've mastered it
<pag> Lynoure, so you'd prefer tougher moderation here?
<Kjellviz> sweet thank you
<aznpridechinese> what card do you have?
<Kjellviz> 7900 GS
<aznpridechinese> well... mastered my 8800gtx that is
<Kjellviz> laptop version
<Lynoure> pag: or dropping the CoC pretense, either or.
<aznpridechinese> are you able to use the version from nvidia.com?
<Kjellviz> but its a PCIe card nevertheless
<aznpridechinese> so is mine
<Kjellviz> no idea
<aznpridechinese> ok try this
<aznpridechinese> gonna take me a min to type up all the info
<Kjellviz> np ill wait ^^
<vzduch> aznpridechinese: use the provided packages if you can
<aznpridechinese> provided packages dont' work
<Kjellviz> they dont ?
<vzduch> for the 8800 you can't afaik, but the 7900 should run on these
<aznpridechinese> well if you know better than you give him the instructions... i'll just go back to watching my movies
<Kjellviz> i had it running on my 6600gt using provided packages
<Kjellviz> but i had some issues with that "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" rendering my X useless ><
<Kjellviz> had to manually reconfigre xorg.conf afterwards
<Kjellviz> buuut
<Kjellviz> aznpridechinese: please continue
<pag> Kjellviz, installing nvidia-glx-new  should work...
<aznpridechinese> ok before anything, type this, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<aznpridechinese> then enable all the resolutions you want xserver to use, it'll default to the highest resolution possible
<vzduch> aznpridechinese: the -phigh option causes some other settings in xorg.conf to get lost
<aznpridechinese> then you'll want to download the driver from nvidia.com
<pag> aznpridechinese, that command isn't really reccomended for those, that don't use en_US kb-layout
<aznpridechinese> he doesn't?
<Kjellviz> nope
<aznpridechinese> ok nvm that options then
<aznpridechinese> option
<Kjellviz> lol ok
<Kjellviz> pag: is that the driver in Adept ?
<pag> Kjellviz, yup.
<Kjellviz> well ok
<aznpridechinese> but do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aznpridechinese> then type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aznpridechinese> then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<aznpridechinese> then sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules*
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<vzduch> aznpridechinese: hold on a sec, we're trying to install from the repo.. if that fails, you can come up w/ your variant :)
<Kjellviz> holy mother of....
<Kjellviz> lol
<Kjellviz> well i can try repos first
<Kjellviz> n
<aznpridechinese> and then there should be a line that says DISABLED_MODULES=""to DISABLED_MODULES="" type nv in between the last ""
<Kjellviz> np*
<aznpridechinese> ok
<Kjellviz> but
<Kjellviz> as i said
<Kjellviz> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<aznpridechinese> i'll go watch my movie then
<Kjellviz> will it fubar my xorg again ?
<pag> Kjellviz, it might... but reconfiguring it shouldn't be a great problem
<Hobbsee> hi jpatrick!
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: LTNS
<Kjellviz> pag: it can be for someone who aint to comfy editing xorg.conf in nano etc
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: yep, been doing things
<Kjellviz> as mentioned, last time i couldnt start X after running that command and restarting X
<Hobbsee> :)
<song-birdie> :-P
<pag> Kjellviz, that sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg should work... it will mess your kb-layout, but it's easy to repair afterwards
<Kjellviz> you mean now, or if sudo nvidia-glx-config enable messes up my xorg.conf ?
<kuukkeli> is kubuntu and ubuntu debian linuxes?
<vzduch> Kjellviz: no need to edit xorg.conf normally.. that's what 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is for.. but if you care for some custom settings you might want to back up your xorg.conf first
<pag> Kjellviz, it might, it might not... I won't promise anything
<Kjellviz> kuukkeli: yes they where initially based on debian, and you have access to all debian repos as an option (non supported i think)
<vzduch> pag: I prefer a full reconfigure.. the driver didn't identify my monitor modes correctly.. when reconfiguring you can specify your monitor frequencies which will result in an optimal picture :)
<Kjellviz> pag: no what i mean is: WHEN do i use that command ?
<Kjellviz> after using sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Kjellviz> before ?
<Kjellviz> if things mess up ?
<Kjellviz> ><
<vzduch> Kjellviz: after, I'd say
<pag> vzduch, sure. But automatic on is just far easier, and it works in 60% of the cases
<Kjellviz> ok after, but still before i restart X ?
<pag> Kjellviz, after... you don't have to use it, if all goes well :)
<Kjellviz> aha ok
<Kjellviz> thanks
<pag> Kjellviz, nope... try restartin X first, because it might as well work as expected
<Kjellviz> ok thanks =D
<song-birdie> hello!!!  can anybody help me?  im just new here.  i have been having problems on how to install kde into my ubuntu system.  i also have kubuntu live cd.  but how and where should i start?  now that i want to install it into my machine without internet access.  i tried aptoncd, but it doesn't work on all packages.  can somebody share some knowledge regarding this?
<kuukkeli> Kjellviz, your linux crashes after you enable the driver and reboot rite?
<Kjellviz> not sure yet, im gonna try now
<Kjellviz> it didnt crash last time i tried
<kuukkeli> if that's the problem, just take the power off from pc and take the  power cable off
<Kjellviz> but that was another PC
<kuukkeli> and then just check the wire on your graphics card
<Kjellviz> its a laptop ><
<kuukkeli> xD
<Kjellviz> =P
<kuukkeli> owie
<kuukkeli> ;p
<Kjellviz> but thanks anyway hehe
<rohhy> hi
<rohhy> I can't find the "boost 20 db" option in my KMix in kubuntu
<Kjellviz> brb, gotta try restarting X now
<rohhy> could you help me please?
<pag> rohhy, should be found in Swiches-tab
<rohhy> I can't find it, where exactly?
<pag> rohhy, kmix -> Switches I have it as 1. option from left
<rohhy> pag: :"( I have only Headphone and EIC958
<pag> rohhy, well... you could try installing alsaconfig and see from there
<rohhy> pag: maybe I have incorrect souncard setings... because the option is present in my fedora-gnome
<rohhy> pag" ok
<aznpridechinese> everyting turn out ok?
<pag> rohhy, seems I've remembered the package wrong, and I can't find the right one :(
<rohhy> pag: which package? the kmix or some sound card driver?
<pag> rohhy, alsaconf
<pag> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pag> alsamixer is the name!
<rohhy> pag, good , so i will install it, thx
<Kjellviz> allrite
<aznpridechinese> did it work?
<Kjellviz> your command saved me hehe
<Kjellviz> but now my ext bluetooth keyboard aint working
<vzduch> Kjellviz: hopefully you have a backup of your old xorg.conf, then you can copy the keyboard section
<Kjellviz> i do
<dennis_> hi there, i have this problem that amarok and kaffeine crash after a couple of seconds, but rhythmbox works, anyone with a solution?
<Kjellviz> but i suspect its as easy as pairing the devices again
<Kjellviz> cos it said it could not connect
<Kjellviz> brb
<dennis_> hi there, i have this problem that amarok and kaffeine crash after a couple of seconds, but rhythmbox works, anyone with a solution?
<pag> dennis_, launch either of them via konsole and see, if they output some error messages
<Kjellviz> the keyboard settings in xorg.conf are almost identical to the backup
<Kjellviz> only difference is the language
<Kjellviz> problem is i cant connect to it via bluetooth, the keyb just keeps searching
<stevo111> hi
<stevo111> i need help
<stevo111> im new to linux
<pag> !ask | stevo111
<ubotu> stevo111: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vzduch> how about the Device and Files sections?
<vzduch> !enter | stevo111
<ubotu> stevo111: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stevo111> and i cant install stuff
<Dragon_1212> hi stevo
<stevo111> hello
<Dragon_1212> are u on live CD???
<Dragon_1212> or installed the OS???
<stevo111> nope
<Dragon_1212> hmmm
<stevo111> i installed linux
<Dragon_1212> interesting
<stevo111> i installd linux fine
<Dragon_1212> well sorry cant help u neither ive only used linux for quite umm 3 days lol
<stevo111> lol
<pag> stevo111, what do you mean by "I can't install stuff"
<stevo111> i just installed it last night
<Dragon_1212> like apps
<stevo111> yea
<stevo111> brb
<Dragon_1212> thts wht he means
<vzduch> Dragon_1212: it's still a meta question
<Dragon_1212> true
<Dragon_1212> now gimme ur AIM lo jk
* vzduch doesn't have a AIM UIN
<Dragon_1212> wht u mean i got AIM on my ubuntu
<Kjellviz> vzduch: im checking the entire xorg.conf now for differences
<Dragon_1212>  yo
<Dragon_1212>   ok
<vzduch> stevo111: how about you asking your specific question?
<Dragon_1212>  ok
<Dragon_1212>  ok
<Dragon_1212>  l
<Dragon_1212>  l
<stevo111> back
<vzduch> Dragon_1212: stop it.
<Dragon_1212>  whtat
<Dragon_1212> what
<Dragon_1212>  just trying things out
<pag> !coc | Dragon_1212
<ubotu> Dragon_1212: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<stevo111> right how do i install rar
<vzduch> not here in the channel please
<vzduch> stevo111: search for it in Adept or use 'sudo aptitude install rar'
<pag> stevo111, enable multiverse and install unrar ;)
<Dragon_1212>  nah its got cookies dont trust it
<Kjellviz> vzduch: nope, there are nothing in xorg.conf that differs except from the video part (which makes sense since thats whats been changed due to installing driver)
<vzduch> pag: you can actually install rar
<stevo111> wtf is multiverse?
<pag> !multiverse | stevo111
<ubotu> stevo111: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<vzduch> !multiverse
<stevo111> ok\
<stevo111> thx
<pag> vzduch, yeah. sorry. I misread the question
<Dragon_1212>  HEY EVERYONE go to youtube and look up GOLDEN BOY!!!!
<Kjellviz> hmmm brb gotta test something
<Dragon_1212>  :)
<aznpridechinese> how goes the nvidia driver kjell?
<stevo111> he left
<vzduch> I'll go take a bath, bbl :)
<stevo111> lol
<Dragon_1212>  dam finally ive downloaded 800 updates lol
<stevo111> lol
<stevo111> i just updated mine
<pclip> hi
<Dragon_1212>  yea well beleive me ur going to love u buntu
<Dragon_1212> ubuntu*
<pclip> hehe - i'm downloading the updates too :)
<Dragon_1212> hi
<Dragon_1212> lol
<stevo111> its cleaner
<pclip> how do i start apache and php?
<Dragon_1212> yea
<stevo111> and not much viruses
<Dragon_1212> and no viruses on ubuntu or spyware
<pag> pclip, hmm.. sudo /etc/init.d/apache start  ?
<pag> !lamp | pclip
<ubotu> pclip: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dragon_1212> well i got antivirus and spyware software just incase lol
<pclip> well, ok. i've just downloaded xampp - for local development, and am trying to make a shortcut for the desktop to start the server
<Dragon_1212> yo stevo u got AIM?
<pclip> ahh - xampp seems much easier to install :)
<Dragon_1212> wht is xampp?
<Dragon_1212> might i add
<pclip> apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<pclip> www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<Dragon_1212> yea but what is it tell me
<pclip> i've used it for a while now
<Dragon_1212> is it for games?
<pclip> it's a lampp server
<Dragon_1212> and???
<Dragon_1212> used for?
<pclip> php/perl development
<Dragon_1212> oh isee
<Dragon_1212> well i cant my beryl software to get to work right idk why
<Dragon_1212> it keeps screwing up
<stevo111> lol i need a dual boot :(
<pclip> i've put the command i want to issue for this shortcut in the shortcut command linle - but it doesn't seem to actually work. the command works if i issue it from konsole
<Dragon_1212> lol i dont have dual boot lol
<Dragon_1212> i hate WINBLOWS
<stevo111> its easier to use
<stevo111> lol
<Dragon_1212> well im a technican so yea lol
<stevo111> i mean i cant even install java
<Dragon_1212> nothings too hard for me
<Dragon_1212> unless i cant fix it lol
<pag> stevo111, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dragon_1212> lol
<pag> stevo111, remember to enable all repos before issuing that command
<Dragon_1212> so it can screw up ur computer lol
<stevo111> i dunno how
<pclip> what's in the extras?
<stevo111> :(
<pag> !repos | stevo111
<ubotu> stevo111: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pag> stevo111, see that link, there are the instructions :)
<pag> pclip, codecs, java, flash etc. (iirc)
<stevo111> i gtg
<stevo111> bye
<pag> pclip, "Depends on: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, msttcorefonts, flashplugin-nonfree, sun-java6-plugin"
<Kjellviz> hmm this is getting annoying ><
<Kjellviz> it says the keyboard is connected, but i cannot use it
<Dragon_1212> lol
<Kjellviz> i just tried in Vista. and the keyboard works fine there
<Dragon_1212> i thought u meant i was getting annoying lol
<pclip> mhh
<Kjellviz> aaaand. the bluetooth icon keeps disappearing and popping up again in systray
<pclip> can i issue the password along with a sudo command?
<Dragon_1212> well what kind of keyboard is it
<Kjellviz> hehe no Dragon_1212
<Dragon_1212> lol
<Kjellviz> microsoft wireless entertainment desktop
<Dragon_1212> thts ur problem
<Dragon_1212> lol
<Dragon_1212> MICROSOFT
<pclip> haha
<Kjellviz> bluetooth keyb that was working fine until i installed nvidia drivers
<Dragon_1212> well it is screwing with it
<Dragon_1212> maybe
<Dragon_1212> or consisitency
<pclip> i want to run a command that has to be run as root from a shortcut on hte desktop
<Kjellviz> dunno
<pclip> is this possible without the shortcut asking for a pw?
<Kjellviz> im gonna try restoring my backup xorg.conf
<Kjellviz> brb
<Dragon_1212> i am never going back to WINDOWS again it took my dad almost a day to install vista
<Dragon_1212> on his comp
<Dragon_1212> lol
<Kjellviz> ive just got myself a brand new comp
<Kjellviz> with vista preinstalled
<Dragon_1212> with ubuntu?
<Kjellviz> thats why im here
<Dragon_1212> well good luck playing video games lol
<GrahamA> Hey people.
<Dragon_1212> unless u got wine
<Kjellviz> np ive been running WoW in wine for 4 months
<Dragon_1212> hi
<Dragon_1212> well i get bad fps in wine
<Kjellviz> ive got np
<Dragon_1212> hate it
<Dragon_1212> ill just wait till quake wars comes out
<Dragon_1212> for linux
<Dragon_1212> or valve steam
<GrahamA> You can replace some of the wine .dll files with the windows ones I think.
<GrahamA> I reckon that'd make it run better.
<Dragon_1212> meh....im to lazy takes to much time
<Kjellviz> ive got a steady 30-35 dps in wow running in wine
<Kjellviz> at 1920-1200 reso
<Dragon_1212> no me i get like 10
<Dragon_1212> or 9
<Kjellviz> and all effects on max
<Kjellviz> so im satisfied :)
<GrahamA> Actually, while I'm here, how can I find the make/model of my motherboard and cpu?
<Dragon_1212> umm
<Dragon_1212> is it intel
<Dragon_1212> or amd
<GrahamA> amd
<Dragon_1212> go to amd.com
<Dragon_1212> and get the checker
<Dragon_1212> for it
<Dragon_1212> to see
<GrahamA> Will that work on Linux?
<Dragon_1212> umm thts going to be a problem
<Kjellviz> brb restarting x
<Dragon_1212> u can always got to system
<GrahamA> I mean, the computer has windows, it's just I imagine it requires some active x thing, and I'm sure we all know what that's like.
<GrahamA> Like rape, only a bit different.
<Dragon_1212> lol
<Dragon_1212> i know what u mean
<GrahamA> I had a Dell, but the otherday my brother gave me an old box he has that seems to be faster than it, windows things it's an amd athlon xp +1600 1.47ghz, mobo things it's +1800
<Dragon_1212> i cant say that linux doesnt have problems too
<Dragon_1212> some of the things wont work for it
<Kjellviz> i get an errormessage stating "failed to connect to the SDP server" when i restart bluetooth services
<Kjellviz> any idea ?
<Dragon_1212> ummm
<Dragon_1212> dont use it?
<Dragon_1212> :)
<Kjellviz> dont use my keyboard ?
<Dragon_1212> yes
<Dragon_1212> lol
<Dragon_1212> or get the drivers
<Dragon_1212> either way
<Kjellviz> well it works fine under live cd
<Kjellviz> it worked fine after install
<Kjellviz> then when i installed the nvidia drivers
<dennis_> hi there, i have this problem that amarok and kaffeine crash after a couple of seconds, but rhythmbox works, anyone with a solution? This is in general the output of the konsole: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Kjellviz> and ran "sudo dkgp-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" it stopped working
<GrahamA> Kjellviz: Check /etc/X11 for any backups to xorg.conf
<GrahamA> I belive it will of made one.
<GrahamA> In future, never run that command.
<Kjellviz> ive already restored the backup
<GrahamA> You're fucked.
<Kjellviz> ive got my keyboard back to norwegian
<Kjellviz> ok ?
<GrahamA> Wait, does it work?
<Kjellviz> no
<GrahamA> ...
<kuukkeli> yay
<kuukkeli> Steam works :D
<GrahamA> sudo dkgp-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GrahamA> Try that.
<GrahamA> Reconfigure everything.
<GrahamA> kuukkeli: No it doesn't.
<Kjellviz> hmmmk, thats basically what messed it up in the first place ><
* Trevinho-{AwAy}  tornato.
<GrahamA> No, it'll reconfigure ALL of xorg
<GrahamA> Kjellviz: Wait, do you still get the SDP error?
<nuxil> hi all..
<kuukkeli> GrahamA, how so? =D
<Kjellviz> GrahamA: yep
<Kjellviz> its the SDPD server that aint running if im not mistaken
<Kjellviz> trying to find a solution using google ><
<GrahamA> Yeah, fix that before fucking xorg over again.
<Kjellviz> my thought exacly
<Kjellviz> +t
<nuxil> im running out of diskspace. and i was checking what dirs that are huge.. i noticed that /var/lib is 26.3 GB why is that dir so big ? and can i safely delete it?
<Kjellviz> but im not figuring out how to start the server ><
<GrahamA> nuxil: Have a look in it.
<vzduch> nuxil: you probably want to run 'sudo apt-get clean' and/or 'sudo aptitude clean'
<nuxil> hehe.. mythtv with recording of 25.6 GB
<nuxil> in that dir..
<nuxil> vzduch, yea.. i know.
<nuxil> vzduch, but my /var/cache is only 119 MB
<vzduch> nuxil: then you want to either move or remove the mythtv recordings :)
<nuxil> indeed i want to
<Kjellviz> anyone got a clue to what SDP server is and how to start it ?
<GrahamA> nuxil: How big is your hard drive?
<camilla> ciao
<GrahamA> Could anybody tell me why I'm getting a bounty of I/O errors when trying to loda a kubuntu livecd?
<vzduch> bad burn probably.. I have a similar problem w/ another live CD
<GrahamA> Right.
<GrahamA> The incredible edible dvd isn't as incredible... but just as edible...
<nuxil> GrahamA, my / is only 75 GB
<GrahamA> Buy a bigger one, they make 1TB hard drives now :P
<GrahamA> brb
<tapas> i kinda dislike how kmail crashes when changing expiration settings
<tapas> grrr
<tapas> in a folder
<wepiha> GrahamA: had you checked the md5sum before burning your live-cd ISO?
<luke83> hi there, i would like to set up a mirror for kubuntu to use it for installation in a network without internet connection. does anyone know how to do that?
<Ace2016> luke83: are you after this kind of thing? http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror_p2
<vzduch> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kjellviz> hi again
<kjellviz> that nvidia driver from the repos kills my bluetooth server for some reason
<kjellviz> i reinstalled kubuntu
<kjellviz> and the reboot after installing and enabling nvidia driver in xorg.conf (manually this time by adding nvidia istead of nv under device) i loose the functionality of my keyboard
<kjellviz> gonna try uninstall the driver and see if i get my keyboard back
<kjellviz> or if i need to reinstall again
<kjellviz> so brb
<BluesKaj> 'Morning All :)
<vzduch> afternoon BluesKaj
<rami_> i need help
<rami_> i removed the k-menu on accident
<sad> hello all:)
<rami_> i need to get it back
<sad> anyone know how to install GKISMET? i cant find on snaptics
<sad> anyone knows GKISMET here???
<rami_> can i get help?(desperate)
<sad> rami whats your prob?
<BluesKaj> rami_, sudo apt-get --fix-broken install
<rami_> ty
<pag> BluesKaj, why not sudo apt-get -f install  ? :)
<rami_> didnd work!
<rami_> pag yourdidnt work either
<pag> rami_, it's the same command ;)
<luke83> hey, thanks, that's what i was looking for.
<rami_> -.-
<wepiha> sad: have you tried the #gtk, #gnome or #perl channels?
<pag> rami_, what's your problem?  I missed it
<rami_> i removed the K-menu
<sad> wepiha: thx i will try
<pag> rami_, from the panel? well right click on panel and "add aplett to panel" -> "kmenu"
<BluesKaj> rami, did you relogin ?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Schuenemann> !mad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !libmad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rami> didnt work. my whole taskbar is gone now...
<Schuenemann> where can I get this MAD plugin for K3b?
<rami> luckily i enabled the kasbar
<wepiha> !libmad0 | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmad0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wepiha> odd
<pag> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: MPEG audio decoder library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-2.1 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Schuenemann> wepiha, I already have that package
<Schuenemann> I have libmad0
<wepiha> for mp3 -> audio support?
<wepiha> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Schuenemann> To enable mp3 support, please install the MAD library for mp3 decoding and also the k3b MAD plugin for mp3 decoding.
<rami> I FIXED IT!*jumps up and down*
<Schuenemann> I get this error when I start k3b
<BluesKaj> rami, do what pag suggested  :click on panel and "add aplet to panel" -> "kmenu"
<rami> its fixed now
<titanix88> hey blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> hi titanix88
<Schuenemann> wepiha, is that for k3bb?
<rami> ty for you help:)
<Schuenemann> k3b*
<titanix88> i tried compiz fusion. it's great.
<wepiha> Schuenemann: yes, as per !info libk3b2-mp3 above
<Schuenemann> let me try
<Schuenemann> wepiha, thanks
<wepiha> np
<titanix88> blueskaj how r u going & others? Long time no see as i'm off home for my graduation.
<BluesKaj> congrats , titanix ...I'm fine thx
<|titanix|> blueskaj: Thx but no big deal it's not abt linux(or at least computers:( it's boring mechanical engineering:((((((((((((
<BluesKaj> mechanical engineering isn't boring
<|titanix|> Blueskaj: let's go offtopic or they will come and get us(u know i what i mean:)))
<rami> it almost got right
<kjellviz> hi again, ive found some very important info regarding my issue
<rami> i realized now
<kjellviz> its not related to the nvidia driver at all
<rami> now i have an annoying thing calles kasbar and not the original taskbar
<kjellviz> theres something in the updates that messes up my bluetooth keyboard
<rami> i need the original taskbar
<|titanix|> hey Blueskaj come on...i can show u thousand reasons for why i dislike it ;)
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I create a video DVD using k3b? I create a DVD video project, then there are 2 folders: AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS? What do I have to do?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, choose dvd video project, open file navigate to the VideoTS, and click open
<Schuenemann> and I put the video file there?
<Schuenemann> I have an AVI
<Schuenemann> I want my dvd player to open it
<BluesKaj> nope avi won't work
<Schuenemann> MPEG?
<BluesKaj> use the VIDEO_TS
<|titanix|> hey am i in #kubuntu when i am using a xp pc(but with gpl irc client kvirc) :?!!??
<Schuenemann> what do you mean by 'use'?
<BluesKaj> itwill take the audio with it , or it should
<Schuenemann> I just have to copy the mpeg there?
<BluesKaj> !VIDEO_TS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video_ts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, do you have a RW dvd ?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Schuenemann> but I don't have any mpeg... sigh
<BluesKaj> try  VIDEO_TS on it , you'll see
<Schuenemann> I copied the AVI there, nothing happened
<BluesKaj> don't worry about mpeg , VIDEO_TS is the file you want to burn
<|titanix|> Blueskaj: VIDEO_TS contains some .ifo and some .vob
<Schuenemann> I don't get it
<Schuenemann> VIDEO_TS is just a folder, how am I supposed to 'use' it?
<BluesKaj> |titanix|, k3b will ignore the files it doesn't need
<kjellviz> is it possible to rollback updates i installed some minutes ago ?
<BluesKaj> the info inside the folder will be burned as a video
<Schuenemann> let me explain: I have a video file and I want it on my dvd player
<Schuenemann> my ordinary DVD player
<BluesKaj> beleive me Schuenemann , it should wor , ive burned VIDEO_TS files many times
<BluesKaj> work
<Schuenemann> what should work?
<Schuenemann> what is a VIDEO_TS file?
<|titanix|> Schuenemann: u got an ordinary video not a .vob right?
<Schuenemann> yes, an AVI
<BluesKaj> it's a file ready for burning, usually converted from avi
<Briareos1> does anyone know if the joystick "hotas cougar" from thrustmaster works in linux - and if: how well? maybe somebody knows a source where i can check that ....
<Schuenemann> I just have the avi
<BluesKaj> oh I see what he did , he created an empty VIDEO_TS file starting a new project...start over Schuenemann ...you have to use the mpeg
<Schuenemann> heh... that was my first message
<Schuenemann> ok, let's start over
<|titanix|> Blueskaj: remember u said once that u overlook the obvious ...he he he:)
<BluesKaj> sorry Schuenemann, i thought you had a converted file which is VIDEO_TS
<Schuenemann> k
<BluesKaj> k3b won't burn avi files , they have to be converted to mpeg with devede or tovid
<Schuenemann> do they have a GUI?
<BluesKaj> devede does
<Schuenemann> k
<Schuenemann> well, I found an mpeg here
<Schuenemann> I can try on it
<BluesKaj> i beleive tovid has one now as well
<|titanix|> Blueskaj:don't mind...just jokes(i like your helpful attitude anyway). Good bye...(looks like my roomate is coming & i'm using his pc:)
<BluesKaj> it's always best to experiment with dvdrw first Schuenemann then one learns how to deal with various files
<Schuenemann> sure
<rami> my taskbas still isnt original
<rami> now i have to browse things via alt+tab
<Schuenemann> rami, open kcontrol and then desktop > taskbar
<ubunturos> I'm a stuck up and not able to understand the manual. How do I create an executable if I have compiled a C file that generates a .o (object code)?
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, huh... so, I got the mpeg. How to convert it to that video_TS?
<rami> then?
<Schuenemann> rami, hmmm... I actually don't know your problem. I only know you want to do something with your taskbar
<rami> i need to have the windows in the taskbar
<flake> why is my trash icon not showing anything moved to my .Trash folder?
<aaronjs> is the local wireless expert online at the moment.  :S  I'm trying to get an install to go down on a laptop.  Having issues.
<flake> it only shows any desktop items deleted
<Schuenemann> rami, and what do you have now?
<rami> the kmenu the system menu show desktop and the quickstart thing
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, don't worry about VIDEO_TS for the moment , it's not the only filetype that k3b can handle , just get devede or tovid to convert the avi file for you
<BluesKaj> devede or tovid will convert the file and burn it as well if you wish ...no need to worry about k3b
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, I already have devede... how to convert it?
<Schuenemann> rami, right-click it, then add new panel
<rami> then?
<Schuenemann> then taskbar?
<rami> its only external
<BluesKaj> open devede and click on file , navigate to the avi file , the rest should be easy , altho i haven't used devede in a while
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, there is no 'file', only 4 options: video dvd, VCD, SVCD and CVD
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, there is a manual
<Schuenemann> where?
<BluesKaj> man devede , in the konsole
<xexu1974> hola
<rami> i'm starting to get angreehhh!
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, heh... the manual has only 1 page
<kuukkeli> BEWARE OF THE VIAGRABEARS WHAT WILL RAPE YOU!
<Gote> german
<pag> !de | Gote
<ubotu> Gote: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Timsen> hi, I am looking for the gethostip command for ubuntu, can somebody tell me the package name?
<rami> i still dont have the original taskbar
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, can we just convert my mpeg to VIDEO_TS? I'll figure out avi>mpeg later
<pag> !CoC | kuukkeli
<ubotu> kuukkeli: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<pag> Timsen, sudo apt-get install syslinux
<BluesKaj> k3b will burn mpeg , VIDEO_TS is just a carrier for burnable files that reside inside it
<rami> help!!!!!!!!
<kourosh> Hello room, does anybody know how to install Moneydance on Kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> and how to create the dvd? What project is it?
<BluesKaj> you have to open k3b  and navigate to the mpeg file from there
<Schuenemann> then just burn?
<BluesKaj> is it in the k3b list?
<Schuenemann> yes
<BluesKaj> then jus burn it
<Schuenemann> I opened it and a project was created
<Timsen> thanks pag!
<Schuenemann> this is not SVCD, is it?
<rami> I NEED THE ORIGINAL TASKBAR!!(DESPERATE)
<pclip> can i have a blank root password as i have ubuntu on a virtual machine?
<starn> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<chaotic> do u guys kno how to extract multirars  files ark woont  work  and unrar-free is installed
<starn> !invisable mouse
<starn> dang
<starn> i changed my res and now my mouse well nto show
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about invisable mouse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starn> its there but it well not show :(
<rami> !taskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kjellviz> aight
<starn> hmm maybe that fixed
<Kjellviz> there was something in the updates that broke the connection to my bluetooth keyboard
<Kjellviz> does anyone have a idea for a solution, or maybe can tell me how to rollback the update
<Kjellviz> there where some 80 updates applied (fresh install of kubuntu)
<Schuenemann> rami, right-click > add mini-application
<starn> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rami> TYTYTYTYTYTYTYTY!
<waylandbill> Kjellviz: /var/log/dpkg.log may be of help. It'll at least tell what you need to rollback.
<Kjellviz> ok, how do i identify what needs to be rolled back ?
<waylandbill> Kjellviz: if you used aptitude it would've given more info in the log like what version was replaced and stuff, but I'm figuring you used adept or apt-get.
<waylandbill> As for what to roll back, look at the time stamps. You know when you upgraded I'm assuming
<chaotic> how do i change the kubuntu     them  its all blue and white
<k31th> has anyone had any luck with KVpnc ?
<chaotic> i wanna make it black
<Kjellviz> waylandbill: well dunno what i used, there was an icon in systray telling me there where updates avail, thats what i used
<Kjellviz> waylandbill: also, all updates where done at the same time today, its a fresh installation of kubuntu
<Kjellviz> and, there where 80 updates
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz, you used the adept updater
<Kjellviz> ok
<Kjellviz> so not aptitude anyways
<BluesKaj> no
<Kjellviz> ok im reinstalling all bluetooth packages
<BluesKaj> aptitude doesn't reside in the panel by default
<Kjellviz> so i need to restart to be sure they are unloaded etc, will be back in a min or so
<starn> when it says to put this Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false" by screen what dose it mean?
<arun> hello people
<Raul> hi... since a week and two days I'm having problems with fresh install of Kubuntu feisty in a Asus M2N-MX. currently I have an unstable ethernet connection, no sound, no dev created for the keyUSB pendrive. The M2N-MX use Nvidia MCP61 chipset. The modprobe shows that for the eth0 the module forcedeth is loaded (as in Nvidia web page indicates) and for sound the hda_intel. But still no sound (just the PCspeaker)
<arun> Is anyone here Alex el Julio?
<kuukkeli> fly to spain and ask there
<arun> haha
<kuukkeli> BEWARE OF THE VIAGRABEARS WHAT WILL RAPE YOU!
<runlevelten> !prat | kuukkeli
<chaotic> do u3 flash drives work with linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arun> Firefox is very sluggish today for me, for some reason..
<arun> I have to refresh pages twice to get them to open
<kuukkeli> Try Konqueror
<arun> yeah i did.. funny thing is firefox was working fine till yesterday
<arun> what could have happened suddenly?
<BluesKaj> arun, did yo do an update or add a plugin ?
<runlevelten> arun: delete your cache...
<BluesKaj> I used FF for many yrs ...now I'm trying Konq , slowly getting used to it's quirks but , i kinda like it
<starn> !video res
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video res - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starn> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<runlevelten> Type is rendered better by konqueror
<arun> I deleted my cache, and I don't think I updated anything.
<starn> dose this look right???
<starn> Section "Screen"
<starn>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<starn>         Device          "nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] "
<starn>         Monitor         "DELL E197FP"
<starn>         Defaultdepth    24
<starn>         Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
<starn>         SubSection "Display"
<waylandbill> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<starn> waylandbill, should i repast? or not?
<starn> anways dose it look right?
<chaotic> how do u get  avast antivirus to run in tray
<arun> Opera is working slow as well, don't know what's going on
<chaotic> in terminal when i type avast it just starts scanning
<arun> Konqueror opens pages fune
<arun> fine*
<BluesKaj> why worry about antivirus , chaotic
<BluesKaj> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<chaotic> avast  is pretty good
<starn> !useedidfreqs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useedidfreqs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaotic> iits free too
<chaotic> u mean theres not many viruses on linux
<runlevelten> klamav if you want a "graphical AV app"
<carlos> hello
<carlos> lenguage spanish
<chaotic> guess  ill just stick with avast
<runlevelten> you have much more chance of a repo compromise than a "virus"
<carlos> hola a todos soy nuevo en esto
<chaotic> its just something i was used to in windows always having antivirus
<t_maus> you can also look for rootkits ^^
<BluesKaj> chaotic , unless your running a windows partition and you are writing to it you don't need an antivirus
<carlos> de que hablan
<chaotic> does linux get spyware
<t_maus> no
<chaotic> ah ok
<carlos> mmmmmmmmmmm NOD32 is use
<runlevelten> chaotic, I can write you a program that just sits in your system tray and wastes CPU and memory and thrashes the disk for you, if you want...
<runlevelten> you can even pay me 20 bucks for it if you want xD
<chaotic> lol
<carlos> chaotic hablas espaol por lo que veo
<Kjellviz> waylandbill: ok, ive tried reinstalling the bluetooth packages, and no resolution so far
<chaotic> si
<BluesKaj> I'l try one more time ...maybe this time he'll get the message
<carlos> que bueno mis conocimientos de ingles son escasos me se los codigos por que debo saberlos
<BluesKaj> !antivirus | chaotic
<ubotu> chaotic: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<runlevelten> don't need antivirus, don't need anti spyware, don't need defrag
<jhutchins> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<runlevelten> DO NEED to avoid installing untrusted apps or adding untrusted repositories.
<waylandbill> chaotic: keep in mind that if you use packages or programs from untrusted sources as root, you could still run into trouble, but you shouldn't need to worry about viruses as long as you keep security in mind.
<runlevelten> Those are worse than anything.
<carlos> muchas gracias ubotu te agradezco la info
<waylandbill> Kjellviz: you probably want to go back a version, not reinstall the current version.
<chaotic> i got avast  from .deb
<chaotic> from avast.com
<carlos> bye
<Kjellviz> waylandbill: hmm ok.
<Kjellviz> well i could just reinstall kubuntu again, and NOT run updates ^^
<Kjellviz> but seeing there is 80 updates
<Kjellviz> and 1 making trouble (probably)
<Kjellviz> theres 79 updates id like to have =\
<runlevelten> did you find a bug?
<jhutchins> !pin | Kjellviz
<ubotu> Kjellviz: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz, updates aren't necessarily better .. :P
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: You can roll back that one package.
<Kjellviz> i have no idea what package caused the issue
<waylandbill> aptitude and synaptic support going back in versions rather easily.
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Which is what, you updated and bluetooth stopped working?
<Kjellviz> and i was using adept ><
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: exactly
<arun> ok now my internet speed is slow for all browsers, gah
<Kjellviz> a fresh install of kubuntu
<Kjellviz> ran the updates
<jhutchins> k, probably the bluetooth modules then.
<Kjellviz> and my bluetooth keyboard stopped working
<jhutchins> arun: ipv6 enabled?
<waylandbill> Kjellviz: it's possible that then next update may fix it. You might want to submit a bug report.
<Kjellviz> when i restart bluetooth i get this error:
<Kjellviz> failed to connecto to the SDP server
<chaotic> is  there anyway to hide programs  u have open on desktop1 when u r on desktop 2
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, hey, I tried what you suggested... open the mpeg inside k3b, but that generates a CD project
<Kjellviz> waylandbill: submit a bug report, where how but not why
<waylandbill> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<starn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Spami is away: peinture
<starn> !.run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starn> :\
<chaotic> i heard linux has a built in firewall
<Kjellviz> chaotic: yes, rightclick the taskbar and choose Configure Panel
<chaotic> i dont have router
<arun> jhutchins: i don't know
<Kjellviz> choose taskbar on the left, and unclick the "show windows from all desktops"
<tapas> chaotic: well, do you have any services running which ar visible from the otside?
<waylandbill> chaotic: just a cable/dsl modem without a built in firewall?
<carlos> hello please help spanish what not ubuntu.es, kubuntu.es
<tapas> chaotic: if not, you don't need a firewall
<tapas> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<runlevelten> !klingon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carlos> no hay nadien
<Schuenemann>  /join #kubuntu-es
<waylandbill> there are sites to check if you have open server ports if you are not sure.
<tapas> carlos: or just run nmap localhost :)
<carlos> ok
<simon_> hello, i just buyed a sound system "ex-d5e jvc" this micro system can directly connect to the pc wireless via usb stick. in win xp you do not have to isntall any driver. does anybody know how to use this usb stick via linux.
<Kjellviz> ok so i can submit a bug report
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, you can always open k3b and choose dvd project
<Kjellviz> but how do i solve my problem ?
<tapas> carlos: but to answer your original question: yes linux comes with "built in" firewall
<BluesKaj> if you want
<arun> jhutchins: how do i check if i have ipv6 enabled?
<simon_> i looked for any clues in the kernel configuration file, and "lsusb" lists the usb stick
<tapas> carlos: have a look at the iptables docmentation.. most distros also come with a script to setup a simple firewall
<jhutchins> !ipv6 | arun
<ubotu> arun: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, but data or video one? As video, I'll have those VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS folders again
<carlos> bye gracias tapas
<runlevelten> plug it in and see....
<jhutchins> arun: If you do sudo ifconfig in a console and it lists an IPv6 address, it's enabled.  That will cause slow DNS lookups when browsing
<tapas> carlos: erm oops, some of those were meant for chaotic
<tapas> chaotic: did yu read my last messages to carlos?
<davf> When I plug in my bluetooth dongle I get a KDE Bluetooth Framework error "Failed to connect to the SDP server" can anyone help me please?
<Kjellviz> davf: ive got the same issue
<runlevelten> did you upgrade bluetooth?
<Kjellviz> it started after i downloaded updates
<BluesKaj> don't worry , just choose the mpeg file you want burn Schuenemann
<davf> I'm using Feisty.
<arun> jhutchins: i see an inet6 address. i just typed ip a | grep inet6, it outputs some stuff
<davf> runlevelten Any ideas?
<chaotic> how do i know if im using fiesty or what
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, sorry for sounding dumb, but this isn't very clear for me. Is it data or video project?
<jhutchins> arun: Follow the directions at that URL then.
<runlevelten> yeah. Kbluetoothd has issues sometimes after new releases - you need to report it as a bug
<BluesKaj> video
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: but reporting it as a bug does not fix it today
<davf> runlevelten hmmm.... Any OTHER ideas ;)
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: how do i rollback the update ?
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, and I copy the mpeg to the root of the project? or to VIDEO_TS?
<runlevelten> No, you can fix it today after you've reported the bug, potentially saving lots of other people suffering it -  OBVIOUSLY.
<BluesKaj> mpeg=video
<arun> jhutchins: it was working fine some time ago, my ISP says they havent changed anything
<Kjellviz> yes, of course
<arun> jhutchins: can disabling ipv6 cause any problems?
<Kjellviz> but as long as i still have a problem
<Kjellviz> i focus my time on fixing the problem
<runlevelten> Kjellviz: to roll back the update - do you know which package it was?
<davf> If I open a terminal and run sudo hcid -s that brings up the device but then I have a problem with pairing.
<jhutchins> arun: Not unless you know you are on an ipv6 network - and you would know.
<Kjellviz> instead of reporting a bug
<runlevelten> did you have a bluez update or a kbluetooth update?
<davf> just for grins Kjellviz. Try that. from cmd line type sudo hcid -s
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: no not exactly what package, the updater downloaded 80 packages in total
<davf> Then try pairing
<arun> jhutchins: can i enable it later if need be? why would it suddenly cause problems?
<k31th> yo.
<davf> Kjellviz ,I want to know if you get the same problem I do. An error from kbluetooth saying pairing not allowed.
<Kjellviz> what do you use to pair ?
<runlevelten> Kjellviz: let me have a look and see then :)
<jhutchins> arun: Yes, of course, just reverse what you did to disable it.
* runlevelten goes and looks at updates
<jhutchins> arun: It causes problems because the DNS lookups see that it is available and try it first, they don't try ipv4 until it times out.
<davf> Kjellviz, your mobile phone?
<Kjellviz> no im using a bluetooth keyboard
<arun> jhutchins: but is this kind of behaviour usual? it was working fine some time ago
<arun> (sorry if i'm asking too many questions)
<jhutchins> arun: If your system was running
<davf> Ok... well see if that command allows you to use your kbd.
<jhutchins> arun: Sorry.  It may be that something else went wrong, but having it enabled will slow down web browsing.
<Kjellviz> the command runs without errors
<Kjellviz> but still cant use keyboard
<arun> jhutchins: thanks, i'll disable it. do i need to restart the computer, or will restarting x do?
<davf> Is the dongle flashing like it came alive?
<Kjellviz> have no dongle
<Kjellviz> its builtin
<k31th> anyone VPN from KDE to work using PPTP ?
<Kjellviz> im on a laptop
<davf> mmmm.
<jhutchins> arun: The page will tell you to disable a couple of modules. I don't recall if removing them works, you can try sudo rmmod ipv6
<jhutchins> arun: If not, you will have to restart.
<davf> don't you get a flashing blue light on your laptop when the bt is enabled?
<chaotic> u guys have no idea how many times installed a distro of linux for a day then went back to windows  it was always somnething
<Kjellviz> i get a solid blue light when its enabled
<chaotic> i couldnt use a belkin wifi  card
<Kjellviz> and its been shining all along
<Kjellviz> chaotic: been there, done that
<runlevelten> chaotic: same, other way around - Last time was when I got oblivion.
<Kjellviz> chaotic: now try go use Vista, and youll be back here in less than 2 weeks
<davf> chaotic, that's because you need the firmware.
<dr_willis> Vista is....well..i have yet to find anything good about vista.. :)
<dr_willis> heh
<ardchoille> lol
<MaTiAz> dr_willis: Aero?
<Kjellviz> it looks nice
<MaTiAz> But of course Beryl beats it :)
<Kjellviz> thats bout it ><
<Kjellviz> indeed
<dr_willis> Kjellviz,  i dont even find it looking that nice.
<runlevelten> I couldn't stand how much trouble it was to install stuff, and having to get all the drivers from CDs or the internet, and not  having an office suite and stuff, then spending 20-80% of my system resources
<davf> chaotic, problem is usually related to the megga money hungry, greedy patent pigs!!
<chaotic> how much ram do u need to run beryl
<runlevelten> on spyware, viruses, the heavily latent slow firewall, etc.
<Kjellviz> ive seen it run on 512 without hickups
<starn> in kunbuntu how do i chang display settings when monitor and display manager stop working or how do i make it work agen?
<chaotic> belkin doesnt release linux drivers
<runlevelten> So I came back to GNU/Linux, which isn't broken and crap \o/
<davf> What do you install when you can't get something to work in Windows! Oh yea, go and buy other hardware. True isn't it.!
<MaTiAz> I love the repository concept of GNU/Linux :)
<runlevelten> yep.
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: i think ill just reinstall kubuntu and NOT install the updates
<davf> chaotic, you need to use firmware cutter.
<MaTiAz> So much easier than tracking down stuff in the internet :P
<Kjellviz> seems to be the fastest and easiest way around this problem atm
<chaotic> ndiswrapper  dowks sometimes but mostly not
<runlevelten> Kjellviz: it's the slowest and hardest way around the problem
<chaotic> mt works
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, it says 'the project does not have the necessary files to create a DVD video'
<runlevelten> and will give you 100x more problems
<davf> true
<ardchoille> I like the fact that I have a PII, 128mb ram and I run a live cd on it to surf the web and do email :)
<Kjellviz> why is that ?
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz, once reinstalled just delete the adept updater ,it's a PITA for most ppl anyway
<Kjellviz> hehe sounds like a good idea ><
<davf> you just need the firmway from the windows driver because it's licensed.
<runlevelten> erm, because you will get rooted very quickly if you don't install updates to stuff like graphics libs
<chaotic> i rather use apt-cache search than the add/remove programs
<runlevelten> that's one of the most popular ways to crack nix desktops at the moment.
<waylandbill> when I first converted to linux, I kept jumping back to windows because I thought I couldn't do something in linux. It was just that I needed to do the task a different way, and once I learned that new way, it ended up being a better way to do it. Eventually, I didn't need to use windows at all.
<runlevelten> anyway, what you need to do is this:
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, then you have to transcode that mpeg file too
<Schuenemann> transcode to VIDEO_TS?
<Dragon_1212> yo
<Dragon_1212> hi all
<runlevelten> find out what package you updates that stuffed up pairing (bluepin? bluetooth? kdebluetooth?), then choose to install the last version
<runlevelten> then pin it
<davf> pin it?
<dr_willis> 'learning to ask the proper question, is step 1 in the zen of linux' :)
<runlevelten> !pin
<MaTiAz> :)
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<chaotic> whats better ace  or 7zip
<waylandbill> or tell aptitude to put a hold on it.
<chaotic> can 7zip do multirars
<BluesKaj> no, Schuenemann , that'll be automatic when you transcode to dvd video aak mpeg or xml depending which utility you use
<davf> thx
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: sounds real easy
<BluesKaj> aka mpeg
<starn> in kunbuntu how do i chang display settings when monitor and display manager stop working or how do i make it work agen?
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, I converted using devede, it outputted a mpeg and xml
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: except i havent got a slightest idea on where to find out what package caused the issue
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: not even where to find out what packages where installed
<davf> Kjellviz what v of Kubuntu?
<mendred> starn: can u clairfy.. are u saying that X crashes?
<waylandbill> starn: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (I think I have that right  ;)
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, use devede to burn it as well then , it may default to k3b as it's burning utility ...not quite sure
<chaotic> # scanned files:        30873
<chaotic> # scanned directories:  1547
<chaotic> # infected files:       0
<chaotic> # total file size:      10.9 GB
<chaotic> # virus database:       000714-0 15.02.2007
<chaotic> # test elapsed:         22m:40s 360ms
<chaotic> avast gave me that
<runlevelten> !pastebin | chaotic
<ubotu> chaotic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | chaotic
<BluesKaj> oops
<waylandbill> chaotic: it's saying it wasted 22m of your time?  :-D
* dr_willis agrees with waylandbill 
<arun> jhutchins: internet speed is much better now, thanks
<starn> no x dont crash just that monitor and display manager well not work
<BluesKaj> LOL waylandbill :)
<mendred> starn
<chaotic> well not really i didnt even notice it scanning didnt even notice resources it took up
<starn> ?
<Schuenemann> !windows | chaotic
<ubotu> chaotic: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<runlevelten> An even better virus scanner for your linux desktop is cappucino
<mendred> starn: waylandbill's suggestion then..run it witha sudo
<arun> haha nearest mental health institute
<starn> ok
<waylandbill> chaotic: I'm sure your hard drive noticed.
<panigrc> hello can anyone help me with mesa installation ?
<chaotic> all it did was scan it thru terminal
<Kjellviz> davf: fiesty
<panigrc> i am getting this error mach64_ioctl.c:190: error: drm_mach64_blit_t has no member named idx
<panigrc> and don't know what to do
<chaotic> i had to put konsole on my desktop i hated having to go thru thhhe start menu
<chaotic> um what do linux people call the startmenu
<jpatrick> chaotic: k-menu?
<starn> ok i did the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now what do i do in here?
<chaotic> k menu   ah
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, oh great... devede crashed and my mpeg is gone
<davf> chaotic that's the beauty of linux. It can be whatever app you want! kmenu gnome other wm etc!!!
<dr_willis> The LunchMenu
<dr_willis> and the Desktop is the COunterTop.
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, bummer ...but that's why i use tovid
<dr_willis> THe Cd burner is the 'stove' :)
<davf> dr_willis or BreakfastMenu?
* dr_willis goes on and on with the whole "StoveTop" metaphore.
<davf> ;)
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, which repository has tovid?
<dr_willis> THe CounterTop is where you store stuff.. the "little box's are where you keep your recipes"
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Tools are kept in the /Silverware/ drawer
<Schuenemann> !tovid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> To delete things you drag them to the Dishwasher. ;)
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, for help jion #tovid..the guys there are very helpful there
<BluesKaj> err repeat ...old age is setting in
<chaotic> man i hate this i have to install xp
<chaotic> for my sis
<starn> should i use kernal fram buffer?
<Schuenemann> chaotic, why?
<chaotic> y cant people just learn linux
<dr_willis> starn,  I always disable the Framebuffer.
<chaotic> cuzz  thats all she knows
<dr_willis> Install Kubuntu, tell her its the new "Visata2.0"
<Schuenemann> who is she?
<panigrc> has anyone installed mesa before ?
<chaotic> a low end   windows user imagine linux lol
<dr_willis> panigrc,  ive not ahd to mess with mesa in years. :)
<starn> should i enable DBE and RECORD and  V4L?
<starn> or leave dissabled?
<arun> that Linux is not Windows article is quite nice, actually
<dr_willis> starn,  are you going down the whole kernel options list? when in doubt.. keep the defaults.
<runlevelten> Kjellviz: did you find out what packages yet?
<starn> ok
<dr_willis> starn,  that will save a LOT of time in here.. :) with us getting asked about every *#$&@&@ oddball kernel optuion. :)
<dr_willis> ive not had to mess with the kernel since ive started using Kubuntu
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<erov> and remove the obvious stuff like HAM Radio support (unless you use that!!)
<davf> !fix my bluetooth problems.
<chaotic> well i got windows xp  performance edition to use less resources
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: as i said, i dont know where too look
<starn> now i just restart xserver?
<Schuenemann> xp performance edition == brand new installation?
<starn> if so how?
<runlevelten> Kjellviz: paste this in a console and pastebin the output
<runlevelten> for i in `dpkg --get-selections | grep blue`; do echo $i `sudo apt-cache show $i 2>/dev/null | grep Version`;done
<celeste> whoa
<erov> starn.. a kernel must be compiled, installed and configured as well
<starn> ...
<erov> did you read anything on doing this? the xserver doesnt have much to do with the kernel..
<starn> ok now i am lost..
<chaotic> hey how do iset an image on the internet as wallpaper
<erov> "You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild"
<starn> an bew to linux..
<starn> am new*
<erov> are you trying to custom compile a kernel?
<Schuenemann> chaotic, right-click the desktop and configure desktop
<starn> no
<erov> oh i misunderstood
<starn> trying to config screen res.
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: it only shows that i tried reinstalling bluetooth after i got the problem
<erov> im so sorry
<starn> lol np
<erov> thats my fault i misread the whole thing
<runlevelten> No, it doesn't show that. Can you pastebin it please?
<davf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30011/
<Kjellviz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30012/
<runlevelten> I had no updates today. the only thing you both have that I don't is bluez-gnome..
<davf> Only from something else I read of someone else. Didn't make the diff.
<davf> I had the problem b4 that.
<davf> runlevelten, versions are all the same?
<runlevelten> okey dokey. Did you both have reasonably fresh installs, or only install bluetooth support recently?
<runlevelten> yep, versions the same
<chaotic> man these  admin   restrictions get annoying
<davf> runlevelten, I originally had bt removed as I never used it. Just reinstalled about 1/2hr ago.
<davf> chaotic, you sure do know the right button to push don't you lol.
<chaotic> i cant put an img into wallpapers
<runlevelten> lemme find a bluetooth device
<runlevelten> :)
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: my installaiton is all fresh
<panigrc> can someone help me to find out to understand what this error means mach64_ioctl.c:190: error: drm_mach64_blit_t has no member named idx
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: only thing ever done on it is running the updates
<runlevelten> so that explains why you would both have 'updated' to current versions
<celeste> chaotic, view the image using image viewer, then click on VIEW or one of the file menus and see, set as desktop
<runlevelten> been a while since I used bluetooth on this machine, lemme try to get a worksforme
<llp78> Is it possible to mount 2 locations to the same mount point?
<davf> k
<davf> brb
<runlevelten> ok
<dr_willis> Same Mount point NO...
<dr_willis> there is that Overlay feature I recall.. but  cant rember how it works.
<dr_willis> so that may be a 'posibially'  :)
<celeste> for some reason my pics from images previously stored on windows dont show up when i right click on the desktop either
<Kjellviz> runlevelten so how long you reckon one can run without updating ? :P
<llp78> i have 2 folders on 2 harddrives i want merged into 1
<celeste> use the partitioner
<runlevelten> Kjellviz: I wouldn't do it at all.
<dr_willis> llp78,  could just link one to be a subdir or an nother.
<dr_willis> of another.
<dr_willis> unless you want them truely merged.
<llp78> nah i want the contents of both folder to show up in one directory
<erov> chaotic: right click the desktop, go to Desktop Icon, select picture radio button.. then notice the blue folder to the right of the listbox? click it. then select the IMG you want as background
<runlevelten> Kjellviz: can you right click kbluetoothd and tell me what rules you have there?
<arun> I'm thinking of getting a Dell laptop soon. I was wondering if wifi works 'out of the box', or if I have to configure anything for it to work...
<erov> if you want to put one into the "root" owned wallpaper directory.. just sudo cp whatever.jpg /whatever/dir/permissions/doenst/allow
<runlevelten> Configure - > Services > Confirmation
<dr_willis> !find union
<ubotu> Found: unionfs-source, unionfs-tools, unionfs-utils
<davf> bak
<runlevelten> hi davf
<dr_willis> aha. "Union" not overlay. is the name of the feature ive seen live cd's use
<erov> im sorry, chaotic, right click then configure desktop, then desktop icon, then picture radio button... then blue folder to the right :)
<dr_willis> !info unionfs-utils
<ubotu> unionfs-utils: Transition package for unionfs-tools rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4+debian-3 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: where am i supposed to find that ? in systray, menu etc ?
<dr_willis> !info unionfs-tools
<ubotu> unionfs-tools: Tools to manage unionfs filesystems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4+debian-3 (feisty), package size 66 kB, installed size 152 kB
<dr_willis> !unionfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unionfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> can you guys right cick the kbluetoothd icon, select configure -> configure services -> confirmation and tell me what rules are there?
<davf> runlevelten, I think I missed something.
<runlevelten> Kjellviz: system tray
<Kjellviz> its not there
<dr_willis> llp78,  check out the Unionfs stuff..  theres a 'fuse' module or 2 to use it also. i just noticed :)
<runlevelten> if you don't have it, press ALT+F2 and type kbluetoothd
<dr_willis> FunionFS is the aggregation of two filesystems: a read-only and a read-write one.
<runlevelten> Right, it wouldn't pair but now it is.
<k31th> Guys im having some trouble here getting my ressolution correct no my PC>
<Kjellviz> kbemusedsrv
<Kjellviz> sry wait
<davf> What are we looking for in the systray?
<k31th> I have a Nvidia Card and a Dell LCD panel 19"
<runlevelten> davf, first you want to be running kbluetoothd
<k31th> and my ress is stuck in 640
<k31th> I can't up the ress any more.
<runlevelten> run it through alt-f2
<Kjellviz> kbemusedsrv, kbtobexsrv, kbtserialchat,   all 3 enabled
<davf> says it runinng but I get this sdc error when I plug in the dongle.
<k31th> It works fine in gnome using default ubuntu install.
<runlevelten> yeah. you see the icon in the system tray?
<runlevelten> right cick the kbluetoothd icon, select configure -> configure services -> confirmation and tell me what rules are there
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: kbemusedsrv, kbtobexsrv, kbtserialchat,   all 3 enabled
<davf> same
<runlevelten> that's in the "Confirmation" tab, right
<llp78> dr_willis: thanks for the tip on Unionfs..
<runlevelten> not "Local services"
<davf> I have nothing in the confirmation tab
<runlevelten> excellent.
<runlevelten> right, create a rule
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: same here
<runlevelten> leave it at              *         *          00:00:00:00:00     allow
<davf> what should it say? default is * * ask
<chaotic> how do i associate torrents  with ktorrent
<runlevelten> change it to allow
<k31th> Can anyone help at all ?
<runlevelten> now click apply
<Kjellviz> done
<chaotic> where is exec at
<davf> same
<runlevelten> let's ok out of that and click the icon to open our bluetooth kioslave.
<runlevelten> the kbtd icon
<davf> kioslave?
<runlevelten> folder
<chaotic> need  to associate .torrent  to ktorrent
<davf> got it.
<runlevelten> right. See your device by name?
<dr_willis> 'which ktorrent'
<Kjellviz> yeps
<runlevelten> ie not te dongle, the thing you're tryinf to connect to
<davf> mac address and localhost.
<runlevelten> click on that, you get
<runlevelten> services listed on the device, yeah?
<Kjellviz> retreving services
<davf> getting an error pairing not allowed.
<Kjellviz> yep got the services
<starn> thank you every one whom was in part of helping me fix my res
<runlevelten> right, first Kjellviz, you can probably pair now - you need to expect the KDE pin dialog to disappear beneath the other ones
<runlevelten> just click on obex file transfer or whatever
<starn> i i finaly am at my max monitors res and do not have to endure 800x600
<Kjellviz> its a keyboard ><
<k31th> Ill just put ubuntu back on then.
<starn> i shale part now
<runlevelten> davf: if you close out of that folder, can you delete any paired devices from kbluetoothd>paired devices, replug the dongle and try again?
<davf> I don't have any paired devs.
<runlevelten> kbluetoothd>configuration>paired
<runlevelten> you don't?
<runlevelten> what device is it?
<davf> yes empty.
<dr_willis> ubuntu and kubuntu use the  same X setup... Hmm..
<davf> pda and a mobile phone.
<dr_willis> k31th,  it may be your monitor is set wrong not the card.
<runlevelten> have you deleted the paired devices from the phone/pda?
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, now I got it working with devede, but it had no colors on tv
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: i cant seem to pair, but im not 100% sure on how to do it
<runlevelten> for the computer..
<dr_willis> k31th,  could load the live cd see if it gets the res right, then copy its xorg.conf over to your home to compare to the other xorg.conf file
<Schuenemann> weird... I set it to PAL/SECAM
<davf> yes nothing paired, actually this is the first time I have tried this.
<chaotic> nice associate firefox  torrents with ktorrent
<davf> I don't have a link_key file on my hd anywhere.
<chaotic> did it
<chaotic> a little elbow grease and everything will be fine
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, maybe the file was a black and white
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, lol, nope
<kraut> moin
<BluesKaj> sorry, no idea
<chaotic> i know someone yesterday said they couldnt associate fire torrents with ktorrnet
<Schuenemann> and on the computer it has colors
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, I'll try with NTSC... but I'm very sure the tv is PAL-N
<dr_willis> i always just save my torrents to a Torrents dir. and set up ktorrent to auto/scan/load them
<Schuenemann> PAL-M
<runlevelten> argh bugger, I have to go. Sorry folks
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: ok
<Kjellviz> runlevelten: thanks for trying anyways
<runlevelten> np, good luck with it :(
<davf> k cya
<davf> kjellviz I thought you were working now?
<k31th> dr_willis: fixed it reconfgured xorg by hand
<davf> You see the kbd?
<Kjellviz> davf: no im not working yet
<dr_willis> k31th,  :) A+
<Kjellviz> i got the list with the device services
<Kjellviz> but have no idea on how to pair ><
<dr_willis> k31th,  i always keep archives of my old/working/otherdisrto xorg.conf files
<davf> just click the kbd
<dr_willis> its amazing how much different disrtos differ in their xorg.conf layouts
<Kjellviz> i did
<Kjellviz> and got the list of services
<Kjellviz> but still not paired
<Kjellviz> no errors either
<davf> hmm...
<k31th> dr_willis:  :D
<Kjellviz> davf: dunno bout you, but im gonna reinstall kubuntu and just not download the updates until its been fixed
<Kjellviz> davf: ill prob post a bugreport on it
<Kjellviz> or try to scan through all the updates to see if i can find one thats likely to have caused it
<davf> ok... good luck. but this should work.
<Kjellviz> you got it working ?
<davf> not yet
<Kjellviz> ok
<Kjellviz> well im new to linux
<Kjellviz> ive got a brand new comp i havent gotten to use for real for almost a week
<Kjellviz> and im puking on this problem atm ><
<Kjellviz> so im picking the easy solution for now
<davf> A piece of info. There has been a change in the way bt is handled has something to do with hcid.
<Kjellviz> ok ?
<davf> I am not versed in bt yet but I'm sure I will be once I get through this.
<Kjellviz> hehe
<Kjellviz> well i aint got time to tinker any longer
<davf> you should be working though.
<davf> ok cya.
<Kjellviz> have a exam to study for ><
<davf> good luk
<Kjellviz> well i have no idea on how to pair devices even
<Kjellviz> i followed runlevelten up to the part where we clicked the device
<Kjellviz> got the services listed
<Kjellviz> and there i am now
<davf> you try clicking a service?
<davf> I may have a cheap and dirty fix for you but it isn't secure.
<Kjellviz> yep, it tries to save it like im downloading a file
<Kjellviz> secure as in others might access my comp via blth ?
<davf> in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<davf> if they are close enough.
<Kjellviz> thats not gonna be a issue, its a stationary laptop ^^
<davf> just as a test though. maybe try setting security auto to security none.
<davf> in that file.
<Kjellviz> yep?
<Kjellviz> AHA OK
<Kjellviz> lol ill test
<davf> just a thought really, anyway, I'm gonna run.
<arun> I'm thinking of getting a Dell laptop soon. I was wondering if wifi works 'out of the box', or if I have to configure anything for it to work...
<davf> cay kjellviz
<davf> cya
<Kjellviz> you leaving ?
<davf> yup
<Kjellviz> ok
<Kjellviz> thanks for the tip
<tom_> Hi, im having some trouble with apt. It crashed installing a java plugin for firefox and now whenever i run it it thinks theres another pt proces running. How can i fix this?
<Kjellviz> and good luck yourself =)
<davf> ;)
<Kjellviz> arun: that depends heavily on what model you choose and what wifi card it comes with
<arun> Kjellviz: any recommended models?
<arun> or wifi cards?
<Kjellviz> arun: some models have the option of choosing wifi card, so try looking for one that has support
<Kjellviz> arun: dunno, havent really looked into wireless cards on linux
<Kjellviz> arun: i chose the XPS M1710 for other reasons than mobility :P
<arun> :)
<Kjellviz> havent tried the wifi yet
<arun> i just want to know if it's easy to set up wifi on laptops
<Kjellviz> infact ive even disabled it cos it gave me issues starting the livecd
<Kjellviz> but thats a known issue with fiesty fawn, not the card itself ><
<arun> i will be using different connections.. wifi at a client's office and ethernet at home
<arun> so how easy is it to switch, etc
<Kjellviz> i had no problems setting up xubuntu on my C610 using a pcmcia linksys card
<Kjellviz> but i was in luck that my card worked
<Kjellviz> have had other cards that made me wanna pull out every hair and nail on my body
<Kjellviz> rather than trying to get them to work ><
<Kjellviz> but im off
<Kjellviz> cya later
<Kjellviz> =)
<melkor> I had a question about html aethstetics
<faires> Hello, I've just installed a dapper drake version, and want to upgrade it to Feisty.
<faires> I readed at www.kubuntu.org that I should first upgrade to Edgy, and it recommended me to use update manager
<BluesKaj> faires, you'll have to upgrade to edfgy first then from edgy to feisty ...think i'd just DL feisty and reinstall, but that's your choice
<BluesKaj> err edgy
<faires> But update manager opens, say to me that there's an Edgy available, but when it starts to see if it's available, it simply close...
<BluesKaj> yes, cuz there's no way to upgrade to feisty from dapper
<BluesKaj> directly
<t_maus> change your sources.list
<t_maus> and type in the console apt-get dist-upgrade
<t_maus> normally there should be no problem
<t_maus> why do you want do upgrade von drapper to feisty
<faires> BluesKaj: but is there any way to update to edgy using update manager
<BluesKaj> t-maus that may break some apps ...it's not that easy
<t_maus> which apps
<erov> BluesKaj: it may break it initially.. but its never broken.. have done that since 5.10.. im now running gutsy current ;)
<erov> 100% i might add..
<erov> i wouldnt recommend it.. but it does work and is never totally irrecoverable
<faires> t_maus: I want feisty because of KDE3.5
<BluesKaj>  too many cooks here ...if you guys think he can jump a distro be my guest and help him do it ...i want no part in that kind of update
<t_maus> does anybody know when the next realese of a long term support will come
<aubade> t_maus: 8.04
<wsjunior> where knetworkconf settings are stored?
<aubade> Supposedly, it isn't concrete.
<faires> t_maus: and I'm not used to work with debian-like linuxes, so I'm afraid to crap it out, and lose my last night's job... :)
<t_maus> thx :)
<faires> BluesKaj: is there any way of upgrading from dapper to edgy using Update Manager?
<t_maus> @faires, ok is there no special line for sources.list that you can add so that drapper drake also have the new kde
<BluesKaj> faires, not that i know of
<faires> oh ... :(
<faires> t_maus: sorry, I don't think I understood your phrase... :(
<t_maus> @faires  wait a second
<BluesKaj> there maybe one in update manager ..I ve just never done it, faires
<vviz\lappy> Having some problems. Bought myself a Vaio laptop with a blu-ray writer. The install recognizes the drive, and lets me install the system. But after install, the system does not recognize my cdrom anymore (/dev/hda). Anyone with similiar problems?
<vviz\lappy> Worked fine with Gentoo
<yotux> are the md5sums different for torrents compared to downloads?
<vviz\lappy> It's the only pata-drive in the sytem. All SATA (internal and external) is recognized fine.
<erov> ok.. wanna update? "cd /etc/apt ; sudo nano sources.list ; ^W ^R dapper with edgy ^X Y ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  that's erov's way but i also stay barefoot, take baths every other day and drive till my cars on E, play the bango and permantly missing one tooth with more to follow.. :) j/k thats if you want to grow hair on your chest, faires
<faires> erov: hehehehe, thanks, but I still prefer to try first the chicken's way... :)
<wsjunior> where knetworkconf settings are stored?
<stephen> yo
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello All... HOw do I change themes in Kubuntu..
<stephen_> thats easy
<stephen_> i only got linux last night
<stephen_> and i know
<stephen_> go to the start menu
<stephen_> and system setting
<stephen_> then click on appearance
<Jack_Sparrow> Do I just drop the tar file onto the manager linke in ubuntu?
<stephen_> i dunno bout that
<stephen_> i dunno what a tar is
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> I wanted to add a theme I got from kde-look.org
<faires> erov BluesKaj t_maus: thanks a lot for the help. I'll try something else here, and, if it all fails, I'll try the [nice|toughe] r way... :)
<stephen_> look on that site for a tutorial
<stephen_> do you knoow how to install apps?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<stephen_> if you help me
<stephen_> i will search with you
<stephen_> i need to install rar
<Jack_Sparrow> Not necessary...
<stephen_> lol
<stephen_> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> LEt me get you going on installing apps
<stephen_> ill help you too
<Jack_Sparrow> click on add remove progs..
<Jack_Sparrow> enter your password
<stephen_> done
<Jack_Sparrow> adept will come up
<stephen_> yes ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> in search try ksudoku
<Jack_Sparrow> just as an example
<stephen_> no results :(
<Jack_Sparrow> actually that is already installed
<Jack_Sparrow> check your spelling
<Jack_Sparrow> it came up here
<stephen_> says applications/games
<Jack_Sparrow> you might need to enable some repositories
<stephen_> i dunno how :(
<Jack_Sparrow> search for chess
<Jack_Sparrow> see what comes up..
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont use KDE wm much.. I am more of a gnome person
<stephen_> xboard
<stephen_> but its greyed out
<Jack_Sparrow> every other line is a different color.. try to select it
<stephen_> it keeps crashing
<stephen_> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry I cant be more help.. like I said I use Ubuntu.. aka Gnome..
<stephen_> im using kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> I was just looking at KDE to show my niece something with the theme
<stephen_> hmmm
<stephen_> i just updated my kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> someone will be around that can help you
<stephen_> but it still crashes in some apps
<stephen_> :(
<stephen_> ok
<stephen_> thx for trying mate
<Jack_Sparrow> I prefer fresh installs to upgrades..
<stephen_> is ubuntu easier?
<k31th> hum kde feels less complete than gnome ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I use apt-get or synaptic for most of my software changes
<Jack_Sparrow> KDE feels more like windows..
<stephen_> lol
<k31th> ?
<stephen_> ill download ubuntu then
<Jack_Sparrow> It took a little bit longer for me to get comfortable with gnome.. but now I love it
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec..
<k31th> how on earth does kde feel like windows
<stephen_> i dont like the kde font
<Jack_Sparrow> you can add ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> and switch between window managers at your login prompt
<BluesKaj> Jack_Sparrow, go promote gnome elsewhere , this is KDE country :)
<stephen_> is there a windows emulator?
<Jack_Sparrow> you can try in terminal  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> blue... then help him.
<BluesKaj> just got back from errands
<stephen_> you can help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I wantn't looking to promote either..
<Jack_Sparrow> Dosent sound like it
<BluesKaj> the guy comes into the expecting help with Kubuntu not ubuntu...what's the trouble stephen_ ?
<stephen_> i need to install rar and java
<stephen_> im not sure about how to since i only installed kubuntu yesterday night
<runlevelten> KDE feels more like windows?! Are you smoking drugs?
<stephen_> be nice to him lol he tryed to help
<stephen_> can someone direct me to a tutorial to install java and rar
<stephen_> please
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<BluesKaj> open adept and type unrar, stephen_
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: That won't help if he doesn't have multiverse enabled.
<stephen_> no results for unrar
<BluesKaj> right
<stephen_> i need to enable multiverse
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stephen_> but dunno how
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> what ubotu just put up will help.
<stephen_> i looked at that earlier
<stephen_> and was confused
<stephen_> lol
<BluesKaj> ok , best way is to edit the sources.list stephen_ .alt+f2 type 'kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list'
<chaotic> hey
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hey chaotic.
<runlevelten> hi chaotic :)
<chaotic> yyeah    i   just installed xp  on a free  partition
<chaotic> hmmmm
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ...
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: sure about that?
<BluesKaj> now we are going to delete the # infront of lines the begin with .deb
<runlevelten> chaotic: Oh, I'm sorry, my condolences.
<chaotic> i cant boot linux
<stephen_> i typed that and it asked for for the password
<stephen_> and i entered it
<stephen_> and nothing happened
<chaotic> ntldr
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !grub | chaotic
<ubotu> chaotic: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ace2016> kdesu kwrite  then file > open and find the file open and edit
<stephen_> is ubotu a bot?
<BluesKaj> stephen , try again sometimes it takes a fe tries
<BluesKaj> few
<Ace2016> stephen_: http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/run-windows-xp-applications-seamlessly-on-your-linux-desktop
<Ace2016> wait nevermind
<Ace2016> forget that
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stephen_: "kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ace2016> it was in my shift+inset
<Ace2016> what i wanted was shift+delete
<Ace2016> :(
* WhtWolfTeraDyne smacks BluesKaj for forgetting the "kwrite" part
<BluesKaj> ok , Ace2016 do want to help ...then take over if you wish ..toomany cooks confuses
<stephen_> IM INTO THE FILE WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ace2016> nope you carry on, i just wanted to let you know since you might not have realised yet
<BluesKaj> WhtWolfTeraDyne, ok , best way is to edit the sources.list stephen_ .alt+f2 type 'kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list'
<stephen_> so what do i edit now in this file?
<Ace2016> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stephen_> ive opened the file already
<moonshine> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: You missed it again...
<stephen_> so im in the file........now what?
<BluesKaj> delete the # in front of source lines that start with .deb
<BluesKaj> there are prolly just 2 or 3
<stephen_> source lines?
<BluesKaj> lines then
<stephen_> im confused :S
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stephen_: the lines that start with "# deb". Remove the #
<stephen_> oh
<stephen_> i see
<stephen_> thx
<stephen_> ok
<stephen_> done
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stephen_: now save it.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> and close out
<stephen_> ok
<stephen_> done
<BluesKaj> click on save , then in the konsole do 'sudo aptitude update'
<apk> ppl hi
<stephen_> the terminal program?
<BluesKaj> yes
<apk> any body there?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stephen_: If you want a graphical option, you can use the "Fetch Updates" button in Adept to do the same thing.
<stephen_> its installing
<stephen_> thanks a lot guys
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> apk: There's people here. What do you need help with?
<stephen_> i think its finished installing
<apk> yes, I need help with amarok, how to see non utf symbols in tags?
<BluesKaj> stephen_, check this out as well, it will open up your options to other apps
<BluesKaj> !sourc-omatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourc-omatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !sourco-matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourco-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> apk: That might be better asked in #amarok .
<BluesKaj> geezus
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<apk> thx
<chaotic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30022/
<chaotic> which one do i mount
<BluesKaj> thx WhtWolfTeraDyne
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !grub > WhtWolfTeraDyne
<BluesKaj> stephen_, did you get that source-o-matic suggestion /
<chaotic> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chaotic> can i make a grub cdr
<stephen_> ok i ran that source-omatic thing
<chaotic> mkdir /mnt/root
<chaotic> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/root': File exists
<K-Ryan> Anyone know what to do if your computer "plays" sounds, but you can't hear them? I don't have anything muted unless it's something hidden very well.
<BluesKaj> stephen_, now you'll have more sources available in the sources.list  which is a vehicle that adept and synaptic use to navigate to the repositories that have the apps that you may want
<stephen_> lol i cant hear anything either
<stephen_> ok
<stephen_> so do i do that thing again?
<BluesKaj> well apt and aptitude as well
<stephen_> delete the #
<K-Ryan> I don't hear anything, but I don't get errors, I hate it.
<BluesKaj> no, they are already done for you
<stephen_> ok
<stephen_> and this will allow me to install java and rar?
<BluesKaj> stephen_, just check your souces list like you did earlier
<stephen_> ok
<stephen_> now some more updates are available :)
<BluesKaj> it depends on how you answered the questions in the source-o-matic page ...it generates the repository adresses to look at for the apps you want
<stephen_> i ticked all the boxes lol
<stephen_> ill brb im updating the system
<BluesKaj> ok, so you have a completely updated list ...you just have to activate it bu doing sudo aptitude update in the terminal ... I normally ignore the adept updater cuz it's buggy
<pclip> yay! i just got samba set up and working with windows :)
<pclip> all in vmware as well ;)
<BluesKaj> congrats pclip
<pclip> now i need to figure out how to install pgsql
<dave_> how do i go about installing nethack? it's a tgz file :o
<K-Ryan> Does anyone see anything wrong in this? I'm trying to figure out why my sound isn't working, http://pastebin.com/m38ad199e
<dave_> i've tried lots of commands :(
<pclip> ohh - how can i stop firefox beeping when i do a search and it doesn't find the word on the page?
<stephen> :O 20 minutes rmain on update
<dave_> yeah that's annoying i wnana know how to change that too :)
<BluesKaj> stephen, I hope it works for you , after done i recommend dumping adept updater cuz it's buggy and can cause probs with some apps ...best way is to update with aptitude or apt
<iggz> hey guys
<stevo111> lol
<stevo111> im on my ds now
<stevo111> irc on nds :O
<iggz> i had a question, if you don't mind, what's the difference between wifi0 and ath0 interfaces
<iggz> for wireless cards
<stephen_> oooh
<stephen_> i need to get my wifi max working on linux
<K-Ryan> Mine worked out of the box =)
<jhutchins> iggz: It's essentially two different layers of driver.
<K-Ryan> D-Link WNA-2330
<jhutchins> iggz: One loads the firmware for the card, the other talks to it.
<iggz> i want to monitor my up and download speeds, with knetstat, which should i monitor?
<jhutchins> iggz: Well, I don't have mine up right now, but I'd just have to try one, if that didn't show anything try the other.
<iggz> the problem is that they both show stuff, it's alittle different though
<stephen_> juan...
<stephen_> you was on dsorganize
<iggz> i'll just monitor wifi, thanks alot
<iggz> for your help
<stephen_> hmmm
<juan> i have a small question
<K-Ryan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chaotic> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stephen_> stfu ubotu
<juan> how do i clean my hp printer
<K-Ryan> Clean?
<juan> do maintentenance
<stephen_> lol
<K-Ryan> Physical?
<moonshine> can anyone explain why kaffeine will play an .avi but VLC won't?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> juan: Not exactly the best place to ask...
<juan> printing is not idle anymore
<stephen_> take it to the shop
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: There's a 'clean' cycle most inkjets need to run periodically.
<K-Ryan> moonshine: Codecs probably
<K-Ryan> jhutchins: Never heard of it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: Nor have I...
<jhutchins> moonshine: Try mplayer or vlc.
<moonshine> K-Ryan: that's what i'm thinking .. got all the xine ones ..
<juan> there was a package por hp that enabled this
<K-Ryan> moonshine: Maybe VLC has certain codec packages just for it
<moonshine> jhutchins: vlc won't play, kaffeine *will*
<jhutchins> juan: Is there a sequence of buttons you can press or hold while you power on to do it?
<moonshine> this only happened after the feisty upgrade as well :/
* stephen_ yawns
<MidMark> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins> moonshine: Oh.  My bad.
<moonshine> bizarre
<juan> not that i know of
<jhutchins> moonshine: Try mplayer then.
<moonshine> same error
<K-Ryan> moonshine: Why not just use Kaffeine?
<K-Ryan> =)
* jhutchins strains to guess what the actual error is.
<stephen_> y is linux so complex :(
<moonshine> "illegal instruction"
<BluesKaj> moonshine, uninstall, then reinstall VLC
<K-Ryan> It's not that complex
<K-Ryan> It just let's you do what Windows won't
<stephen_> it is too install apps lol
<jhutchins> juan: There are a number of HP utilities available in kubuntu, one of those would probably do it.  There's a package called mtink that handles many printers.
<K-Ryan> stephen_: That's easy, sudo apt-get install <package>
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stephen_: Because Linux isn't Windows. It actually lets you do what you want instead of doing what it will let you.
<jhutchins> !find mtink
<ubotu> Found: mtink, mtink-doc
<K-Ryan> Rather than searching the net, downloading an installer, installing the program
<stephen_> package?
<jhutchins> !info mtink
<ubotu> mtink: Status monitor and configuration tool for Epson inkjet printers. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.14-2 (feisty), package size 154 kB, installed size 608 kB
<stephen_> is package the name of the file?
<jhutchins> juan: I know it says epson, but it works for other brands too.
<BluesKaj> !package | stephen_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !app
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about app - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Dumb bot...
<Kjellviz> Hi, does kernel .16 change anything related to bluetooth compared to .15 ?
<juan> ok, thanks, i'm running it
<BluesKaj> !dpkg
<K-Ryan> You killed him!
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<K-Ryan> Guess not,,
<K-Ryan> *...
<jhutchins> !find hplip
<ubotu> Found: hplip, hplip-data, hplip-dbg, hplip-doc, hpijs-ppds
<BluesKaj> he's abit slow today ...poor bot :)
<stephen_> !oooh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oooh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 605 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<stephen_> !your mum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephen_> looool
<K-Ryan> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> LAG...
<Kjellviz> please stop spamming bullshit
<K-Ryan> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stephen_> im on my ds lol using irc its great
<moonshine> so i'm assuming an apt-upgrade to feisty doesn't include multiverse or universe repos?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stephen_: there's an IRC app for the DS?
<K-Ryan> Apparantly
<stephen_> yes im on it lol
<Kjellviz> does kernel .16 change anything related to bluetooth compared to .15 ?
<K-Ryan> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<K-Ryan> Kjellviz: That's your best bet until you get an answer in here
<stephen_> there is 2 apps for irc on ds
<K-Ryan> stephen_: #kubuntu-offtopic
<stephen_> ircd and dsorganize irc
<stephen_> wtf ryan
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stephen_: Thanks. K-Ryan: he was answering my question.
<Kjellviz> K-Ryan: thats a guide on how to install, not wether the kernel has updates or not ?
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Try booting back to the previous kernel and see what it does.
<K-Ryan> WhtWolfTeraDyne: I know, but this isn't the place
<stephen_> shush lol
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Whatever...
<K-Ryan> Kjellviz: I wasn't sure if it would help at all, so I just threw it out there
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: have not updated yet
* K-Ryan hasn't used bluetooth.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<K-Ryan> stephen_: They are strict about keeping on topic in here
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Didn't you say an update had knocked out your bluetooth?
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: because i know that in between those 80 updates, there is one that messes up my bluetooth
* stephen_ sees there is an op and runs
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: yes, but ive reinstalled
<jhutchins> Ah.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> K-Ryan: In my two weeks here, that has yet to truely be seen.
<Tm_T> stephen_: better behave, thanks
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: all we have to do is op up :)
<Kjellviz> and now im scanning the updatelist for a possible reason
<K-Ryan> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Then you're lucky
<K-Ryan> Or have bad timing
<Kjellviz> my best guess so far is kernel upgrade
<stephen_> im installing 7.04 so thats why im on my ds
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Well, that's easy, because if it _is_ the kernel, just use the grub menu to choose the earlier one.
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yeah, I'm scary old hermit
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<gnomefreak> ;)
<K-Ryan> stephen_: You can run stuff while upgrading you know
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> K-Ryan: I've seen quite a bit of offopic here. By various regulars, even.
<stephen_> i know but just in case
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: yes, but if thats not the issue then im back at reinstalling (the 5th time today or so)
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: so i just wanted to check if someone knew what the kernel upgrade contained
<K-Ryan> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Doesn't make it right
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Hah!  Well, maybe it's time you figured out how to do rollbacks of specific packages!
<stephen_> i like the facts that linux has almost no viruses and the free apps
<Kjellviz> yes, that would be nice ><
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<stephen_> i just need to learn how to use linux lol
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: but, if i install the updates, and it IS infact the kernel, if i boot .15 from grub will all the other updates be gone or is it like booting before ALL those updates ?
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: When I moderate a channel, my rule is generally that offtopic is ok when there's nothing else going on, but it has to be polite and friendly, and it has to shut up if there's real traffic or anybody objects.
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: with that, are you saying i should update using apt-get instead of adept updater ?
<chaoticic> hey i installed   grub still no loader what should i do
<chaoticic> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: Now that's a rule I can agree with...
<Tm_T> jhutchins: that's what I think rest of us think too
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: That would probably be a good idea, useing apt-get.
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Gives you a bit more control over what's happening.
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Also, that's the tool you would use to update.
<Kjellviz> so, basically apt-get update will suffice ?
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: As far as grub and the kernel go, grub allows you to select which kernel you boot to, but the rest of the updates stay in place.
<stephen_> so whats the command to install apps?
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install
<Kjellviz> i just used the autoupdater that is iin my systray nagging that theres updates availiable
<K-Ryan> or sudo aptitude install
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: The kernel is an exception to most packages, it is never actually upgraded, the new one is installed beside the old.
<Tm_T> or sudo wajig install
<stephen_> thx ryan
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: ok thanks a lot
<Tm_T> or <your apt ui>
<K-Ryan> stephen_: Np
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ok. Quick question. Is there anyway to make a Live-CD that can read off of a partition at boot and use user settings that are stored there by logging in wuth that UN\Pass?
<stephen_> this is one of the friendliest channels ive been on
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> so that*, with*
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: so basically i just apt-get update then apt-get upgrade ?
<lowsix2> hey
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Yes, knoppix will do that.  I would look at how they do it, there's nothing automatic to do it in *buntu.
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Yes, exactly.
<Kjellviz> and then if something messes up i can use apt-get remove to uninstall spesific packages
<lowsix2> can someone help me with an upgrade to feisty fawn?
<Kjellviz> ok sweet
<Kjellviz> ive been using apt-get before
<Kjellviz> im just in the habit of windows update ^^
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Having that howto as a "cheat sheet" comes in pretty handy.
<stephen_> ive never installed an app before
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: put the errors on pastebin please
<Kjellviz> "ohh a shiny popup telling me to install" "click ok"
<stephen_> firefox just ran lol
<lowsix2> where is pastebin?
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Ah!  That would explain why so many people rely on it!
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<K-Ryan> stephen_: It's actually nice and easy
<gnomefreak> ;p^^^
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: ^^^
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: It's been so long since I actually ran windows, I don't think of stuff like that.
<Kjellviz> hehe
<lowsix2> ubotu ... willdo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about willdo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sercan> How can I mount my Philips GoGear?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: Ok. I'll try creating my own Kubuntu LiveCD with that feature... if I can figure out how they did it.
<K-Ryan> !ubotu
<lowsix2> lol, looks like a bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stephen_> iit is
<K-Ryan> =)
<lowsix2> cool
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: it is a bot
<pclip> on a shortcut for the desktop, can i run 2 / 3 commands from one lnk?
<vbgunz> amarok refuses to start up :(
<K-Ryan> It's always funny when people think he's a real person
<lowsix2> well, the error isn't much larger than a url
<gnomefreak> pclip: yes if you make a script and launch the script
<lowsix2> so should I use pastebin?
<pclip> gnomefreak - is a script just a normal text file made executable?
<Kjellviz> man im crossing my fingers on this one !!!
<K-Ryan> vbgunz: Lucky you, mine plays whatever I tell it to, except I hear nothing, I don't even get an error
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: go to the pastebin url and paste the error and as much of it as you can to the pastebin link
<vbgunz> L/
<vbgunz> :/
<Kjellviz> ive spent far to much time on trying to fix it already =(
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: than click send and give us the new link
<lowsix2> k gnome .. tx
<stephen_> im bored
* gnomefreak brb
* stephen_ waves
<K-Ryan> pclip: Kind of
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: how can i uninstall that autoupdater, so its icon wont tempt me to update soon again ? :P
<pclip> kind of?
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: Have you configured the sound interface for it?
<K-Ryan> jhutchins: I've done everything that I can think of for it, that doesn't sound familiar though. Where's it?
<stephen_> linux makes youtube sexy
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: Heh.  Um, not sure, but I think you can right click on it and configure it not to start, or use kcontrol to remove it from the list of autostart programs.
<jhutchins> !autostart | Kjellviz
<ubotu> Kjellviz: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<vbgunz> damn, I don't have any plugins. not sure why amarok won't start up :(
<stephen_> i just need java
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: heh, that one ive already got ^^  i guess ill live =)
<simon_> does anybody know how to configure an usb stick, that transfers sound to a hifi
<Kjellviz> allrite
<Kjellviz> wish me luck
<Kjellviz> hehe
<stephen_> oooh usb to hifi sounds sexy
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Try starting it from a console, see what you get.  (Oh, and watch the language, children present.)
<simon_> lsusb lists the usb stick called "jvc usb wireless transmitter" without any problems
<sercan> Kubuntu did't auto mount my Philips GoGear player when plug in. How can I get work it?
<vbgunz> jhutchins: nothing, it just never returns when launched from console :/
<stephen_> woa too many questions lol
<pclip> where is 'd***' considered a swear word
<jhutchins> pclip: Here.
<word> Owned.
<stephen_> language was the word used lol
<pclip> where's here?
<jhutchins> pclip: iirc it's one of the "Seven nasty words" - see George Carlin.
<K-Ryan> #kubuntu
<stephen_> in my head
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: you have the link ready
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Hm.
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Try un-installing it with the --purge option, then reinstalling it.
<vbgunz> :O
<jhutchins> vbgunz: I've never had it just hang for me, it even handles when the collection drive is off-line.
<vbgunz> I guess it may be worth a try
<stephen_> is their a gui for installing apps?
<K-Ryan> Adept or Synaptic
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Also make sure you give it plenty of time if you've configured it to scan a large collection - like several minutes.
<K-Ryan> They're in the "System" menu under your K Menu
<vbgunz> hmm
<stephen_> i mean ones not on their list
<K-Ryan> Synaptic and Adept_manager are the only ones I've heard of
<pclip> i'm sure i can think of many more nasty words than seven ;)
<K-Ryan> Dunno about any others
<stephen_> and i dont have synaptix
<pclip> ok, so a script is an executable text file right?
<K-Ryan> stephen_ then go to your shell and type in sudo apt-get install synaptic
<gnomefreak> pclip: for non support related topics join #kubuntu-offtopic
<stephen_> maybe iit will be there after i install 7.04
<pclip> that's a support question right?
<vbgunz> jhutchins: it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> pclip: thats not support related
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Don't worry about that.  kubuntu-desktop is just a container that pulls all the rest of the stuff in.
<BigL> hey i have a q
<BigL> i have a few internal hard disks lying around, for now nad for future use, is there some cable/etc i can get that can lets say hookup to my laptop via usb or something while other side can connect to internal hard disk and kinda make a drive i can go browse in the internal?
<gnomefreak> 13:36 <           pclip > i'm sure i can think of many more nasty words than  seven ;)
<jhutchins> vbgunz: It's like the cardboard box your system came in, you don't need it once you have the system.
<gnomefreak> that is not suport related
<vbgunz> jhutchins: do I need it for any future upgrades or anything?
<lowsix2> can I use the ubuntu gui tool to upgrade kubuntu?
<pclip> well, i'm asking how to make a script - that support?
<jhutchins> vbgunz: No, the individual packages will install their own updates.
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: you can but the errors is still gonna be there
<pclip> ahh i see :)
<vbgunz> ok
<gumjo> I'm trying to format my drive with osx on it, but both gparted and qtparted say that the partition table is damaged and it cant be formatted...is the drive irrepairable?
<K-Ryan> pclip: That's not really Kubuntu support though
<vbgunz> i'll try
<lowsix2> gnome ... that was what I first tried, I was wondering if it couldn't be used and thats why I had the errors.  obviously not
<gnomefreak> pclip: see #bash or #perl or #python or whatever you want the script to be in
<pclip> well, i'd like a shortcut for the desktop
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: it can but i need to see error to find out what is stopping it
<K-Ryan> Right click, create new, link to application
<jhutchins> pclip: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html has some basics.
<gnomefreak> pclip: doesnt really matter i use bash but some perfer other languages
<lowsix2> heres my error trying to use the gui to upgrade from edgy to feisty fawn http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30024/
<stephen_> can you run live cd on school computers?
<K-Ryan> stephen_: Of course you "can", whether or not you get in trouble though...
<lowsix2> any help is appreciated, I may try command line
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: one minute
<lowsix2> tx
<vbgunz> jhutchins: ok, I purged it, am reinstalling it now
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: let me know if it errors
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pclip> the teacher prolly wouldn't even know what you're doing
<K-Ryan> But I'm sure they'd flip
<vbgunz> wow, amarok still don't start :(
<stephen_> lol theyd kill me
<lowsix2> gnome .. it does, let me fix that first
<K-Ryan> stephen_: There's your answer then =)
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Ok, you might ask in #amarok, although they'll probably say it's a kubuntu problem.  Sorry, no idea what it could be.
<stephen_> update tool crashed :O
<chaoticic> The file /mnt/root/boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly.
<chaoticic> i got that what should i do
<jhutchins> stephen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vbgunz> no problem
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: apt-get update gave you errors?
<jhutchins> chaoticic: What did you do before that happened?
<chaoticic> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda
<stephen_> lol the update only crashed when deleting obsolete software, will my system be updated?
<jhutchins> stephen_: Sorry, too many threads, I've lost track of who's doing what.
<stephen_> it was right at the last minute
<gnomefreak> stephen_: when it finishes it will tell you
<chaoticic> what should i do
<gnomefreak> chaoticic: maybe try hda0,0 or however it is named see !grub for more info
* jhutchins tries to guess what chaotic was attempting to do in the first place...
<gnomefreak> jhutchins: install grub
<gnomefreak> the grub-install command gave that away
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: anyway if they are the only errors sudo apt-get update or closing update-manager and restarting it or refresh it(i think there is an option for refresh) should fix your errors
<Krist007> hello
<chaoticic> i get a stage 2 error trying to install grub what can i do
<intelikey> pop Quiz:  who can propperly diagnose this error message ?      .bash_profile: line 5: .: command not found
<gnomefreak> intelikey: what is on lines 4-6 of ~/.bashrc
<gnomefreak> intelikey: most likely you have a stray mark
<stephen_> where do i find the games i installed from adept?
<graham_> Hey, I have a soundcard and onboard sound, I'd like to output sound through my soundcard, how can I do that?
<intelikey> gnomefreak it's irrelivant   the error message tells the exct error
<lowsix2> gnome ... I've tried that, actually the error was because I hadn't closed the gui and it was on feisty, so I closed it and there was another error duplicate so I'm fixing that now
<Zolar> Does any know of a book on KDE that they would recommend?
<intelikey> gnomefreak this is the line       [ -f ~/.bashrc ]  && . ~/.bashrc
<intelikey> gnomefreak so what is the problem there ?
<gnomefreak> intelikey: and when did -f become a command? what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> this is assuming you didnt define [ -f ~/.bashrc] 
<lowsix2> -f tests whether file exists
<gnomefreak> intelikey: its easier to add simple things and write scripts for more complex things
<intelikey> gnomefreak the answer is,     enable -n .      has been issued.   thus  .  is nolonger a command.
<intelikey> no longer
<lowsix2> gnome ... fixing the upgrade did the trick
<lowsix2> update
<stephen_> lol
<stephen_> i glitched kolf
<intelikey> reposting the error message:   .bash_profile: line 5: .: command not found
<gnomefreak> intelikey: im gonna guess that bash cant parse that line weather it be due to bash being limited or the file not allowing it
<gnomefreak> intelikey: you see the .?
<intelikey> gnomefreak the answer is,     enable -n .      has been issued.   thus  .  is no longer a command.
<intelikey> reposting the error message:   .bash_profile: line 5: .: command not found
<intelikey> .: command not found
<gnomefreak> notice the && . ~/.bashrc the . should not be there
<intelikey> yes it should
<gnomefreak> . ~/.bashrc means nothing
<intelikey> wrong
<gnomefreak> if you are trying to go back a dir it need to be different
<intelikey> means source the file
<lowsix2> gnome ... tnx ... uploading now
<intelikey> gnomefreak you are talking through your hat
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: yw
<gnomefreak> intelikey: first off you are the one with the error. second you dont weant help fine but your best place to get help with it would be #bash
<gnomefreak> want*
<gnomefreak> intelikey: and for the record . means nothing unless defined in the way you used it something should be infront of it or it will count it as a stray mark
<gnomefreak> intelikey: error being bashrc doesnt know what to do with the .
<intelikey> gnomefreak sorry you are mistaken about .     help .    for info
<chaoticic> ive  only had kubuntu for a day
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how to check an md5sum in Windows? I'm trying to burn a live cd and the other ones keep breaking
<intelikey> gnomefreak as i said eariler  . blah   means  source blah
<intelikey> gnomefreak it's a shell built in
<gnomefreak> intelikey: your bashrc file disagrees with you
<gnomefreak> or it would work
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: hi again =)
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: ive done apt-get update
<stephen_> i gtg
<stephen_> bbl
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: and its all working great
<Kjellviz> jhutchins: there's a couple of updates still in the adept updater list that apt-get does not download
<intelikey> gnomefreak wrong again,  i explained that.  if you would have read my posts rather than thinking you know something you already have learned
<intelikey> you would ^
<lowsix2> gnome ... actually , I think I'm closer to the real problem now...ipw2200 ... http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30027/
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz: don't DL them , they could be broken pkges that are better off staying off your system
<lowsix2> ipw2200 was why I was trying the upgrade and it looks like its flakiness is now preventing the file uploads
<lowsix2> gonna try again and see if same thing happens
<gnomefreak> intelikey: did you label where it should be saved?
<intelikey> gnomefreak  "saved" ?    what are you talking about now ?
<Kjellviz> BluesKaj: evidently, since when i downloaded them last time i ran into problems
<gnomefreak> intelikey: nothing you same was of help other than the error and you enable -n .
<BluesKaj> that blasted adept updater should be deleted ...it causes nothing but problems after a couple of updates
<Kjellviz> BluesKaj: you know how to uninstall the adept updater, and if its "ok" (if it wont affect my ability to install other programs etc)
* intelikey is still trying to parse that last post...
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz:  deleting the updater won't hurt , you can still use adept for pkges you really want
<Kjellviz> good
<gnomefreak> intelikey: the . is still a command enbale -n . is wrong iirc or you didnt save file and restart bash
<gnomefreak> but its parsing it as a command
<gnomefreak> so it still IS
<lowsix2> yep ... during the downloads my ipw bit it again
<Kjellviz> BluesKaj: cant find it as an individual package though
<intelikey> gnomefreak when you catch up we'll talk some more about it   :)
<gnomefreak> lowsix2: try using gb.archive instead of the archive repos
<gnomefreak> intelikey: im caught up
<intelikey> gnomefreak then you are confused, sorry.
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz: it's not a pkg , just delete it from the panel or in kcontrol
<gnomefreak> intelikey: if enabe -n . caused it to no loger be a command why is it parsing the . as a command
<Kjellviz> i chose quit from the popup menu, it asked me if it shhould start next logon
<Kjellviz> guess my answer ><
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz:  choose no
<Kjellviz> hehe
<intelikey> gnomefreak  man bash   has the answers you need.
<Kjellviz> already done
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<gnomefreak> intelikey: something you did is not right either 1 enable -n . should have more or be written differnetly.
<Kjellviz> BluesKaj: thanks for the help/tip!
<BluesKaj> NP, :)
<gnomefreak> intelikey: jopin #bash than see what they say
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<intelikey> gnomefreak people in #bash understand what i've been trying to teach you, so there is no need in going there.    let me explain it one more time for you.    1.   i disabled the bash builtin '.'   2. i didn't remove it's usage in some runtime comfiguration files   3. thus it generates an error message that the command  .  is not found,   4. i thought that a good teaching point that some might benifit from and posted the  "p
<intelikey> pop Quiz:  who can propperly diagnose this error message ?      .bash_profile: line 5: .: command not found   <<<<  sorry for the confusion.
<savetheWorld> intelikey: stop trying to teach people valuable things.  It wastes your time and annoys the pig.   :-)
<gnomefreak> intelikey: btw just a hint but -enable -n  is not in man bash or bash --help so maybe look for another alternative to -enable -n
<intelikey> savetheWorld noted.
<intelikey> gnomefreak but it's in     enable help   :)
<chaoticic> had to reinstall kubuntu have to go thru the nvidia deal all over again
<gnomefreak> intelikey: im not seeing an enable arg in it
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  help enable
<intelikey> enable: enable [-pnds]  [-a]  [-f filename]  [name ...] 
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  type enable
<intelikey> enable is a shell builtin
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  type .
<intelikey> . is a shell builtin
<intelikey> thus enable -n .     disables .
<intelikey> next
<chaoticic> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> intelikey: isnt tty in feisty (assuming your in feisty) now dash? tty is the system terminal default == dash unless you use bash in tty
<intelikey> gnomefreak your login shell is defined in /etc/passwd reguardless the version
<ShockValue> hrm.. just followed the howto on installing compiz-fusion.  its working, but for some reason i dont have any window buttons/titlebars/etc.. what did I miss? :)
<intelikey> gnomefreak you are probably thinking about  /bin/sh    /bin/sh is normally a symlink to some shell   dash or bash or even csh
<intelikey> ShockValue if no one answers try in #ubuntu-effects  the official channel for that
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ShockValue> ah, thanks intel
<intelikey> welcome
<gnomefreak> intelikey: you are having dash read a bash file the enable -n . is bash what if it does something differnet if typed in a dash  term.
<intelikey> gnomefreak wrong.
<gnomefreak> since bashrc is not  ascript
<intelikey> <gnomefreak> intelikey: you are having dash...<<<< wrong.  it's bash reding it.   please stop trying to prove that you know more about this than i do.     here if it helps i'll just admit that you do.
<intelikey> gnomefreak knows bash better than intelikey
<gnomefreak> intelikey: im not trying to prove anything
<intelikey> well i gave you the answer why do you keep trying to change it ?
<gnomefreak> intelikey: im not here to prove anything you want help if you typed enable -n . in dash its not the same as in bash
<stephen> im back
<stephen> :)
<gnomefreak> intelikey: you gave me the problem not the answer. if you had the answer your topic is mute and offtopic. where did you give the answer?
<intelikey> <intelikey> gnomefreak people in #bash understand what i've been trying to
<intelikey>             teach you, so there is no need in going there.    let me explain
<intelikey>             it one more time for you.    1.   i disabled the bash builtin '.'
<intelikey>              2. i didn't remove it's usage in some runtime comfiguration files
<intelikey>               3. thus it generates an error message that the command  .  is
<intelikey>             not found,   4. i thought that a good teaching point that some
<intelikey>             might benifit from and posted the  "pop Quiz" question that
<intelikey>             confused you.
<intelikey> there ^
<stephen> O_O
<stephen> how did you do that
* miles flexes e-dick
<intelikey> yeah i did think about it seperating each line.... sorry.
<gnomefreak> intelikey: it confused me since its in a support channel next time i will ignore you after i remove you
<stephen> :O
<stephen> gnome can you tell me how to install java please
<intelikey> didn't
<gnomefreak> stephen: feisty?
<stephen> stop arguing and help me
<stephen> lol
<stephen> whats fiesty?
<stephen> if thats the kubuntu then yes
<gnomefreak> stephen: what ubuntu version?
<stephen> kubuntu
<Kjellviz> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<arun> stephen: which version of kubuntu
<stephen> i think it is fiesty yes
<gnomefreak> stephen: 7.04? 6.10? 6.06?
<stephen> how do i check?
<gnomefreak> stephen: lsb_release -a
<ardchoille> stephen: lsb_release -a
<stephen> oooh
<gnomefreak> stephen: you also need to enable multiverse repos
<stephen> i think i did
<gnomefreak> stephen: what did lsb_release -a say your version was
<stephen> it didnt say anything
<gnomefreak> did you type it in temrinal?
<stephen> oops
<gnomefreak> terminal
<pyrotix__> I'm having a problem in windows: my computer won't recognize/doesn't have drivers for my ethernet port, so I cannot connect to the internet. How can I find what my ethernet port is and how would I get drivers for it? I presume I could find the former with linux which can connect to the internet. Help plz.
<gnomefreak> stephen: look for line like Release:        7.10
<pyrotix__> Heh I have hardware that works on linux but not windows. Go figure
<stephen> 7.04
<Raul> Hi, I have no sound in my fresh install feisty. I follow all the Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide v0.5e and everything seems to be Ok... except that I follow with no sound
<gnomefreak> stephen: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<stephen> thx mate
<gnomefreak> stephen: let me know if it says it cant be found
<stephen> i really like this irc everyone is so helpful
<stephen> ooooh
<stephen> its done
<stephen> i think
<stephen> oops
<stephen> couldnt find package
<gnomefreak> stephen: did it say setting up: ....
<Zolar> are there any good books on KDE?
<stephen> nope
<gnomefreak> stephen: what did it say?
<gnomefreak> short version please
<stephen> couldnt find package sun-java6-plugin
<gnomefreak> stephen: you need to enable multiverse and universe repos
<stephen> :O
<stephen> i dunno how
<arun> stephen: open adept
<gnomefreak> stephen: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stephen> i deleted the # already
<stephen> it must have come back
<arun> stephen: don't try and do it manually, i think you'll be more comfortable using a GUI
<gnomefreak> stephen: did you add the word multiverse to the end of all the lines ending in universe?
<stephen> nope
<arun> stephen: open adept, i'll tell you how to proceed
<stephen> lol
<stephen> ok
<stephen> open
<arun> alright
<arun> now
<arun> go to Adept > Manage repositories
<arun> on the top menu
<stephen> it dun say manage thing
<gnomefreak> if feisty didnt have the issue of corrupting the /etc/apt/sources.list.d file i would say use GUI too
<arun> stephen: there is an option called adept on the top menu
<gnomefreak> but that issue was never fixed
<arun> click on it
<arun> and select 'manage repositories'
<stephen> ok
<stephen> 1 sec
<e1mer> hi
<stephen> adept manager is not opening
<arun> stephen: you just said you opened it :)
<arun> try opening it again
<stephen> i opened the add/remove
<gnomefreak> stephen: did you close kate first?
<arun> no, dont open the add remove
<arun> close kate if you have it open
<arun> and then go to kmenu > system > adept
<stephen> brb
<stephen> i gotta restart
<stephen> everythings mucking up
<gnomefreak> why you on windows?
<stephen> nope
<stephen> im on kubuntu
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<arun> :\
<arun> why did he restart
<stephen_> lol
<stephen_> im on ds
<stephen_> aswell
<stephen_> so i can see what your saying
<stephen> right
<stephen> back on pc
<BluesKaj> what's ds , stephen ?
<dave_> nintendo ds =] 
<stephen> lol
<stephen> why has everyone got errors
<arun> ???
<chaotic> hey when  installing kubuntu  as dual boot my linux drive is set to mount /media/hda1 do i leave it there or mount to /
<BluesKaj> <--not a gamer , don't unnerstand them inside jokes :)
<stephen> ok
<stephen> i opened adept
<arun> ok go to adept > manage repositories
<stephen> ok
<stephen> one
<stephen> done
<chaotic> hey when  installing kubuntu  as dual boot my linux drive is set to mount /media/hda1 do i leave it there or mount to /
<BluesKaj> !patience | chaotic
<ubotu> chaotic: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arun> ok stephen
<arun> do you see the dialog box?
<chaotic> heh
<stephen> yes
<stephen> STFU UBOTO
<stephen> lol
<stephen> jk
<arun> make sure all the check boxes are selected in the first tab
<scott> hi
<arun> in the 'kubuntu software' tab
<arun> hey scott
<chaotic> i know its a very basic ?
<stephen> FFS
<stephen> it crashed again
<arun> what crashed
<stephen> adept manager
<arun> what exactly happened
<BluesKaj> chaotic, are you also installing windows ?
<stephen> i closed it
<stephen> tried to reload it
<ninix> hi, anyone know the package for allow k3b to burn mp3 audio cd ?
<stephen> and it didnt
<BluesKaj> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<stephen> well its installing 6 updates so that might be why lol
<BluesKaj> ok stephen yer turn to answer a quaestion.. what's ds ?
<stephen> ok i installed the updates
<stephen> nintendo ds lite
<stephen> its a gaming system
<BluesKaj> so he wasn't kidding
<stephen> its teh coolest handheld ever
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<chaotic> windows is already installed
<stephen_> this is me on ds
<stephen_> lol
<stephen> me on pc
<BluesKaj> >--- bah to handhelds
<stephen_> ds
<Impy^> :)
<chaotic> i got all the partitions made just trying to figure out the correct mount point
<ninix> BluesKaj: thx
<stephen> ok so what do i do now that i have enabled multiverse
<Impy^> i don't suppose anyone know how to install nethack i've tried everything and have had no luck :(
<chaotic> is mutiverse another repository
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !info nethack
<chaotic> !multiverse
<ubotu> Package nethack does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> chaotic, if you are installinqg windows , it should go on the first partition
<chaotic> its installed already on the 3rd
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<chaotic> 2nd is swap
<Impy^> does that mean i can't play it? :o
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Impy^: It's there, there are several packages.
<Impy^> yeah when i try and load them
<Impy^> i get to the character selection thing then it all disapppears
<Impy^> :(
<stephen> so now i have enabled multiverse what do i do now please?
<stephen> to get java
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> nethack-console, nethack-gnome. nethack-qt, nethack-x11...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Impy^: Which one are you using
<Impy^> i tri
<miles> question -- is anyone here using kde4 test build?
<Impy^> i tried qt one and gnome one
<miles> o rly
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Impy^: Let me try installing the QT one.
<miles> i talked to the people that created qt once
<jesus_> is there anyway i can set up ddclient to use my webip instead of my router (internal) ip ?
<NickPresta> I used to get an error with Nethack that would cause a segfault when I selected my character
<miles> trolltech, what a bunch of nice guys
<miles> question - which is the default kde media player? kaffiene or amarok?
<miles> wait nevermind
<Daisuke-Ido> depends on what you're playing...
<miles> kaffiene = media, amarok = audio
<miles> right?
<Daisuke-Ido> pretty much, yeah
<stephen> I HAVE ENABLED MULTIVERSE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Daisuke-Ido> turn off the caps
<NickPresta> !caps | stephen
<ubotu> stephen: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stephen> shush ubotu
<miles> !caps | miles
<wolferine> how do I pull a movie off a DVD?
<stephen> :O
<Daisuke-Ido> if this is not an epic troll, i weep for the people that birthed a human being so willfully ignorant: http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/2006/04/20/linux-a-european-threat-to-our-computers-by-tristan.aspx
<stephen> pirate
<miles> !rip
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Impy^: Well, the QT one worked for me. Unfourtunatly I can't help. Maybe you should file a bug report on Launchpad...
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<Daisuke-Ido> stephen: you want to quit being a little troll and actually ask a question?
<Impy^> ahh okie dokie cheers for trying whtwolf :D
<BluesKaj> wolferine, k9copy
<stephen> tard i asked a question ages ago
<stephen> and someone was helping
<Impy^> brb
<wolferine> BluesKaj thanks
<Daisuke-Ido> i just got here
<stephen> i enabled multiverse daisuke and now i have to do something to install java?
<Daisuke-Ido> and what you do after enabling multiverse is the same thing you do after you add any new repository.  you update
<Daisuke-Ido> sudo apt-get update
<stephen> i did that
<Daisuke-Ido> apt-cache search java
<Daisuke-Ido> you're looking for one of the JREs
<wolferine> stephen, consult the 'ubuntu guide' (find it with gogle)
<wolferine> google*
<miles> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stephen: "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre"
<wolferine> he probably doesnt want the jre
<wolferine> or she*
<BluesKaj> actually the latest amarok is 1.4.6
<stephen> thanks people for helping it dfinally installed lol
<stephen> i love you all
<stephen> xx
<wolferine> stephen, coder?
<seelenpuzzle> how can i install beryl under kubuntu
<stephen> no wolferine
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !beryl | seelenpuzzle
<ubotu> seelenpuzzle: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<NickPresta> seelenpuzzle, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<stephen> can someone point me to a tutorial on installing apps
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Some one should change that to say "You can get help in #ubuntu-effects ". It sounds like it's telling you to go help them, rather than saying you can get help there.
<KrAmMeR> does anyone know how to make or would know where to find out how to make a "asoundconf" script to switch default sound cards?
<wolferine> stephen, google 'ubuntu guide'
<BluesKaj> WhtWolfTeraDyne, those ppl at 'effects' are rude and unhelpful , make fun of your pc if you don't have the latest graphics stuff
<stephen> OMG it says configuring sun java and has a ok button
<stephen> but i cant press it
<Daisuke-Ido> wolferine: jre = runtime, jdk = development
<Daisuke-Ido> he wants the jre if he's NOT a coder
<wolferine> Daisuke-Ido, i know
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: Sounds like another channel I know.
<BluesKaj> stephen you have to agree to their licence
<Daisuke-Ido> stephen: hit tab and it should highlight
<stephen> ok
<stephen> done thx
<miles> jdk is mad sick crazy
<miles> jdk 1.6 ftw
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, hey, NTSC worked with colours
<miles> hey im just letting yall know, kubuntu is killin windows
<Schuenemann> thanks
<miles> i just wish i could get flash cookin on an amd
<miles> gnash isnt that good yet
<Daisuke-Ido> miles: flash-plugin-nonfree?
<stephen> thanks
<Daisuke-Ido> flashplugin-nonfree that is
* stephen thanks everyone who helped him
<miles> you see, i went to the adobe site and dl'd the linux tar
<Daisuke-Ido> that's a workable solution as well
<miles> but you need an x86, im on x86_64
<Daisuke-Ido> ooh
<miles> yea
<Daisuke-Ido> you're using the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<miles> i was reading some kind of work around with nsplugin, but i wasnt up for it
<miles> yea i am
<Schuenemann> can't the 64bit run the 32bit?
<Daisuke-Ido> not that i'm challenging the wisdom of your choice, but why?
<miles> why i picked x86_64?
<Daisuke-Ido> Schuenemann: 32 bit what?  flash?  ubuntu?
<Daisuke-Ido> why you picked the 64 bit version of ubuntu rather than the 32 bit
<Schuenemann> Daisuke-Ido, flash, in this case
<BluesKaj> WhtWolfTeraDyne, when I tried suse a couple of yrs ago ppl there were a mixed bag, some were great and really helped , others sneered cuz i was running a really old pc i had built from diff parts ...I managed to make it work ok on suse but the repos system sucks
<Daisuke-Ido> Schuenemann: nspluginwrapper
<Schuenemann> so, why he's having problems with flash?
<miles> i read an article about the state of 64bit linux, i never tried 64 bit linux, i figured, why not?
<Daisuke-Ido> miles: that's a good reason
<miles> not much of an upgrade imo
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: ?
<miles> i guess the only real benefit is for large numbers in programming
<Schuenemann> I thought 64bits would be a lot faster
<Daisuke-Ido> i have to admit i thought i'd get the typical answer to that: "i have a 64 bit processor, i HAVE to use the 64 bit version!11!!!"
<Schuenemann> well, of course
<Schuenemann> why would be buy a 64bit processor if he will be running 32 bits programs?
<Schuenemann> he buy*
<Daisuke-Ido> Schuenemann: because all AMD makes is 64 bit processors now?
<BluesKaj> WhtWolfTeraDyne, just remembering how some ppl can be so rude , like in the 'effects' chat
<Daisuke-Ido> and intel's really close to that?
<Schuenemann> it's like having a powerful computer to play solitaire on windows =)
<ardchoille> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> Schuenemann: 32 vs 64 isn't really a measure of "power"
<miles> yea
<Schuenemann> yeah, it wasn't a very nice example
<miles> it has more to do with the width of the highway
<Daisuke-Ido> but right now, all of the most compatible software is 32 bit
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: Ah. I was thinking of the Firefox chatroom, when I had problems with it bringing down a dual-core Pentium D with 1GB of RAM.
<BluesKaj> heh , wife plays solitaire on her 366mhz HP ...she's quite happy with it ;0
<miles> i wish i had an AMD with dual cores...i like how linux lets you specify how many cores you want to use to compile something
<miles> they have some decent x2 AMDs out now for pretty cheap, i might cop one
<zorglu_> q. there is a kindof script which is launched each time i run a command, the stuff supposed to detect which package i need to install to launch a given command, that i dont have available, what is the name of this feature/script ?
<Schuenemann> Always use the best: Linux for servers, Mac for graphics, Palm for mobility and Windows for solitaire
<zorglu_> sorry poorly ex[plained
<BluesKaj> miles  , I tried the 64bit kubuntu , had hardware driver probs ...switched back to 32
<miles> laff @ schuenemann
<miles> yea, i couldnt get my wireless nic pci card to work
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Schuenemann: I use Linux for desktop, and Windows for storage. >_>;
<Schuenemann> storage?
<miles> at work, we always want to do everything on a linux box, but when its crunch time we are always like "fuck it, throw it on windowS"
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Schuenemann: My desktop has Windows on it for my grandfather's poker game. I use it to store my files.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !ohmy | miles
<ubotu> miles: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<raylu> you should use the linux for storage
<miles> omg sorry
<raylu> since windows has drivers to read/write ext
<Schuenemann> aren't you afraid of viruses destroying your files, WhtWolfTeraDyne?
<miles> virus is a broad term
<Daisuke-Ido> drivers i've never been able to get working :\
<raylu> eh? i got the ifs stuff going on the first try
<BluesKaj> solitaire runs nicely on linux too ...why switch ? :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Schuenemann: Yes, but the only other choice right now is to let him use my laptop for the game...
<raylu> sell, second, because it didn't quite have a drive letter that i wanted
<Daisuke-Ido> BluesKaj: patience :D
<Jeroenlabass> hi all someone uses Rubytk?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<raylu> WhtWolfTeraDyne, can your linux write to your windows drive?
<Jeroenlabass> lol
<BluesKaj> heh' patience'is the name for solitaire in swedish
<raylu> !rubytk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rubytk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, I don't know, maybe there wasn't when they invented that phrase
<Schuenemann> not only swedish
<raylu> !info rubytk
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> raylu: It's on another machine, so yes, it can via Samba.
<ubotu> Package rubytk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BluesKaj> hehe m Schuenemann
<zorglu_> q. there is a kindof script which is launched each time i run a command, the stuff supposed to detect which package i need to install to launch a given command, that i dont have available, what is the name of this feature/script ?  like if i type 'vlc' it tells me 'install videolan'
<Jeroenlabass> well i get rubytk started but with an syntax error near token "("
<Schuenemann> I think it's because it requires a lot of patience for shuffling and setting the game up, not really for playing
<raylu> zorglu_, are you running these commands in a konsole?
<zorglu_> raylu: yes
<Schuenemann> WhtWolfTeraDyne, why not a small partition for his patience and the rest for your files (on linux)
<raylu> and you're on feisty?
<zorglu_> raylu: ys
<zorglu_> raylu: yes
<Schuenemann> his solitaire*
<miles> feisty pwnz teh no0b hax0rz
<raylu> o.0 =\
<zorglu_> raylu: i just need the name of the feature. to disable it
<raylu> teh noob hax0rz get pwned by windows too; nobody cares about them :P
<raylu> zorglu_, to disable or to enable it?
<miles> o jeez!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Schuenemann: On my laptop?
* raylu doesn't know either, :P
<zorglu_> raylu: disable it. this is a python script which is bugged and display bad stuff on terminal when i do 'ctrl-c'
<miles> 
<miles> woops
<stephen> hmmm
<Schuenemann> WhtWolfTeraDyne, ahh, the desktop has windows only?
<stephen> whats the command line to install rar?
<raylu> sudo aptitude install rar?
<Schuenemann> sudo apt-get install unrar
<raylu> what are the advantages of apt-get over aptitude? everyone seems to like apt-get better
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Schuenemann: Yup. I'd love to give that desktop to him and get me a Dellbuntu. Which is probably what I'll end up doing...
<zorglu_> it is hard to disable a feature when even the name is unknown :)
<novice> why would you want to use rar?
<Schuenemann> I think aptitude has advantages
<Daisuke-Ido> aptitude handles dependencies a little better
<stephen> woot
<stephen> its installed
<stephen> thx
<raylu> novice, i think he just has some rar files...
<raylu> that's what i thought; so why do people uses apt-get?
<novice> poor him
<stephen> ive only just installed linux you tard
<Daisuke-Ido> for instance, if you're installing, say, ubuntu-desktop, use aptitude, because if you choose to remove it, aptitude will remove dependencies that are no longer needed
<Schuenemann> novice, what's wrong with rar?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !ohmy | stephen
<ubotu> stephen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<novice> what are its benefits?
<stephen> ubotu stfu for one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stfu for one - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephen> once*
<ardchoille> raylu: Because apt-get is fast and I don't need a pseudo-gui
<Daisuke-Ido> stephen: it's a bot
<zorglu_> stephen: stay polite
<stephen> i know
<Schuenemann> I don't know... what are the benefits of non-rar?
<stephen> its an annoying bot
<Daisuke-Ido> it's a necessary bot
<raylu> ardchoille, apt-get isn't faster than aptitude, as far as i can tell
<andrea> hi, is there anyone can help me with compiz, i installed it with adept, but then?
<ardchoille> raylu: Personal preference I suppose
<miles> then you launch it
<ardchoille> andrea: You might wanna join #ubuntu-effects
<raylu> but, afaik, aptitude does everything apt-get does...just some things better
<andrea> launch it from where?
<novice> @ubotu what is your purpose?
<miles> apt-get is only 7 chars, whereas aptitude is 8
* WhtWolfTeraDyne just figured out how to show all bugs in Launchpad
<raylu> lol...
<Schuenemann> not really an issue with tab completion
<raylu> apti -tab is easier to hit than apt- -tab
<BluesKaj> stephen , a lot of ppl have helped and tried to help you today so pls show a little patience and civilty ...ppl here are volunteers
<Schuenemann> brb
<miles> oic, i didnt know about -tab
<zorglu_> stephen: stay polite
<miles> see, i knew you could do that with files and dirs, i didnt know you could do that for commands...i guess it makes sense as long as they are in your PATH
<novice> rar is proprietary - that's what i dislike about it
<zorglu_> raylu: for info, the feature name was "command-not-found'
<ardchoille> stephen: It does little good to get mad at the bot, perhaps you should talk to the person(s) using the bot triggers. fwiw, I'd be lost without the bot.
<zorglu_> sudo apt-get remove command-not-found command-not-found-data <- raylu and this is th ecommand to remove it
<miles> Qt: 3.3.7
<miles> KDE: 3.5.6
<miles> kde-config: 1.0
<miles> cool
<miles> Uptime: 1 hours and 5 minutes
<GrahamA> It's awesome when everything works... I'm so smug right now House is envious :)
<miles> how do you leave a message liek that when you leave?
<miles> Sysinfo for 'nzxt': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlon643800+ at 1000 MHz (2016 bogomips), , RAM: 1202/2012MB, 107 proc's, 1.6h up
<Schuenemann>  /quit message?
<GrahamA> /quit Message here
<miles> that is so sick
<zorglu_> bogomips is what matter :)
<Schuenemann> how do you output that sysinfo?
<miles> "/exec sysinfo"
<miles> Sysinfo for 'nzxt': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlon643800+ at 1000 MHz (2016 bogomips), , RAM: 1202/2012MB, 106 proc's, 1.6h up
<GrahamA> miles: You using Konversation?
<miles> yea
<GrahamA> Press F8
<Schuenemann> just /sysinfo will do
<miles> i got beryl running, f8 does the expose
<stephen> lol
<stephen> oops
<Schuenemann> Sysinfo for 'otto-desktop': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1500MHz at 1500 MHz (3004 bogomips), HD: 25/97GB, RAM: 338/376MB, 92 proc's, 1.52h up
<stephen> i thought it set a message
<GrahamA> Settings > Identities
<GrahamA> Beryl is fun :)
<DarkWizzard> try Compiz-fusion
<DarkWizzard> even more fun :D
<DarkWizzard> and a lot more stable :D
<miles> yea...i used to think it just looked cool, but it really does increase productivity like they say
<Schuenemann> !bogomips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bogomips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meatwad64> hi anyone know a good way to troubleshoot why sound is non-existant in kde?
<GrahamA> Compiz-fusion is awesome, I like it more, mostly because beryl didn't work for me :)
<Tm_T> !sound | meatwad64
<ubotu> meatwad64: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stephen> yes i have the same problem mate
<miles> type /sysinfo
<miles> Sysinfo for 'nzxt': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlon643800+ at 1000 MHz (2016 bogomips), , RAM: 1202/2012MB, 107 proc's, 1.8h up
<miles> that is so sweet
<miles> so new to IRC <----------
<DarkWizzard> by the chance did anyone here use clamav ?
<Schuenemann> what are bogomips? The 'BOGO' part?
<GrahamA> Sysinfo for 'sparta': Linux 2.6.20-16-386 running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlonXP1800+ at 1573 MHz (3149 bogomips), , RAM: 617/757MB, 101 proc's, 47.5min up
<zorglu_> miles: hehe :) it shows
<DarkWizzard> for checking mails
<GrahamA> Heh, my computer is called sparta
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: wikipedia helps, it's long story
<DarkWizzard> Sysinfo for 'DarkNet': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz at 2679 MHz (5363 bogomips), HD: 1/1GB, RAM: 490/503MB, 159 proc's, 1.12h up
<zorglu_> Schuenemann: some invalid way to estimate cpu speed
<Tm_T> please, stop that spamming
<zorglu_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Schuenemann> yeah, I know what are mips
<zorglu_> the /exec stuff being offtopic :)
<GrahamA> Tm_T: DON'T RUN OVER THOSE CHILDREN!
<Tm_T> GrahamA:
<Schuenemann> BogoMips (from "bogus" and MIPS)
<Schuenemann> hehe
<stephen> whats the other gui installer apart from adept
<stephen> and whats the command to install
<miles> synaptic
<miles> apt-get install <<package>>
<stephen> lol
<stephen> im a dumbass
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> How do you change your local domain name? Like "user@domain:~$", the"domain" part.
<zorglu_> stephen: stay polite
<miles> domain part is the hostname for your computer
<stephen> sorry
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> miles: Ok, how do you change the hostname?
<Tm_T> WhtWolfTeraDyne: /etc/ has files related to it, can't remember which without checking
<miles> not sure, i beleive its in /etc/hostname
<Tm_T> that and some other yes
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Tm_T: Ok. miles: Ok, thanks.
<GrahamA> Go to network settings in control centre, it's in there
<DarkWizzard> WhtWolfTeraDyne: man hostname
<miles> yea you could do it that way to
<GrahamA> System settings even
<max__> y des francais?
<Tm_T> !fr | max__
<ubotu> max__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> GrahamA: Ok, thanks.
<Tm_T> max__: here english only
<miles> non parlez vous l'anglais
<novice> vraiment?
<zorglu_> the channel is in a chatting mood :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Found it! System Setitngs > Network Settings > Network Connections > Domain Name System . Thanks GrahamA.
<GrahamA> miles: You do speak enlgish!
<GrahamA> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Have fun
<radioaktivstorm> hello, so can anyone tell me why kde is completely ignorant of the demensions of my screen? T_T
<miles> wait
<miles> yea, i said that worng haha
<BluesKaj> Daisuke-Ido, that blog http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/2006/04/20/linux-a-european-threat-to-our-computers-by-tristan.aspx is hilarious ...it actually sounds like something that icebitch Ann Coulter might write in her column :)
<miles> its not kde, its x11
<miles> are you using a laptop?
<radioaktivstorm> yes
<GrahamA> Run xrandr
<miles> is it intel based chipset?
<DarkWizzard> radioaktivstorm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<novice> est-qu'il y a des francaises ici?
<zorglu_> !fr | novice
<ubotu> novice: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tm_T> !fr | novice
<Tm_T> bah
<zorglu_> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<radioaktivstorm> DarkWizzard and that wll fix the problem where i open dialogs and they are longer than my screen?
<novice> pourquoi non?
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> what kde version ?
<DarkWizzard> no it wont
<radioaktivstorm> oh.
<DarkWizzard> and what resolution
<meatwad64> weird that sound works fine in gnome but not in kde
<Schuenemann> !fr | novice
<miles> type /exec kdeversion
<meatwad64> anyone seen that?
<ubotu> novice: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<miles> type "/exec kdeversion"
<Tm_T> novice: please use english here
<novice> merci beaucoup  les bots
<miles> Qt: 3.3.7
<novice> i'm gonna speak english again
<miles> KDE: 3.5.6
<miles> kde-config: 1.0
<zorglu_> !resolution | radioaktivstorm
<ubotu> radioaktivstorm: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tm_T> novice: you really should
<zorglu_> radioaktivstorm: you can try this url
<stephen> bonjour j'emapple stephen ca va?
<novice> just checking ;-)
<stephen> lol
<Schuenemann> novice, you asked the bots for mercy
<DarkWizzard> hmm radioaktivstorm: what resolution ?
<radioaktivstorm> i was trying out 3.5  on 1280x800 resolution
<DarkWizzard> ah
<novice> i hope it will be granted
<miles> radio: i had the same problem
<GrahamA> radioaktivstorm: Run xrandr
<DarkWizzard> and the dialogs were longer than the screen ?
<miles> there is something with the intel chipset that doesnt allow it to display natively, it actually has to be hacked
<radioaktivstorm> its not currently installed right now but i am interested in playing with kde some more
<miles> there is a bios fix for it radio, i cant think of what its called right now though
<stephen> i cant change the desktop size
<stephen> i dunno how
<xero> anyone here got experience with agere modems?
<radioaktivstorm> i could just never get things to work out nicely everytime the windows were about a million pixels bigger than the screen
<miles> 915resolution
<miles> radio - apt-get install 915resolution
<ardchoille> stephen: Desktop size? Wouldn't that be the screen resolution?
<destynova> i caint ad nuthin in ad/remove programs
<novice> my desktop is never big enough
<radioaktivstorm> hmmm ok
<stephen> yes the resolution :D
<Tm_T> just to remind you fellows
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<destynova> ok yay there it goes
<destynova> wonder why
<stephen> because someone invoked it
<Tm_T> destynova: have you tried apt-get or other commandline tools?
<stephen> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<radioaktivstorm> 915resolution is nott compatible with my chipset
<destynova> when i went to ad/remove programs for some reason all the apps were greyed out and i couldnt click any to add
<xero> anyone here have any experience with agere modems?
<destynova> but for some reason on my third try they were availible
<meatwad64> yeah i looked through that and its enabled and sound works fine in gnome but isn't in kde
<Tm_T> destynova: heh, I'd blame moon or mars
<stephen> destynova update
<destynova> i hope that i didnt do anything stupid on accident that's gonna give me problems latter
<destynova> this is a 1 day one kubuntu box
<destynova> er i mean i'm a 1 day old kubuntu user
<stephen> whats that mean?
<stephen> same
<destynova> its been on my box for a day
<stephen> i learnt a few things today
<raylu> and you've been using it for the last 24 hours straight?
<Tm_T> stephen: I recommend you to join #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<stephen> i dint
<stephen> dont*
<st1ckly78> i need some help
<novice> kubuntu-offtopic is boring
<miles> hello
<miles> im about to spark a black n mild
<Tm_T> novice: but might save from kick or ban ;)
<destynova> what are some kewl programs i can get for kde
<Schuenemann> !threats | Tm_T
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about threats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> destynova, what for?
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: ?
<raylu> lol
<Schuenemann> nvm
<stephen> how long is a ban?
<raylu> destynova, apache, mysql, php, phpmyadmin
<novice> :|
<Tm_T> stephen: it depends, from hours to years
<Schuenemann> forever
<stephen> :P
<st1ckly78> how do i set up broadband with kubuntu 6.10
<raylu> ...that question made no sense
<stephen> wtf it should be automatic
<st1ckly78> thats what i thought but nothing
<GrahamA> Is it a wireless connection
<st1ckly78> no its
<st1ckly78> wired
<stephen> i couldnt use my wifi but ethernet worked straight away
<stephen> just plug it in and restart
<raylu> st1ckly78, ifconfig
<st1ckly78> it shows i am good but when i open up say google in konqueror nothing but an error occured
<raylu> st1ckly78, could you pastebin the output?
<st1ckly78> give me a sec
<raylu> aw :( there's no kubuntu server edition XD
<raylu> what's LTS?
<Tm_T> raylu: Long Time Support
<GrahamA> Term
<raylu> oh =\
<raylu> ok, 7.04 it is
<stephen> i have 7.04
<stephen> much better
<stephen> allt he apps i want install
<GrahamA> raylu: First of all, there is a kubuntu server edition, but why do you want it?
<raylu> eh??
<raylu> how can there be? why would you have a kubuntu server when the server is text-only?
<miles> you could technically still install kde on it though..
<miles> wouldnt do much good...
<Tm_T> ?
<GrahamA> Ok, there USED to be one.
<raylu> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/
<raylu> i see no server
<stephen> how do i change the resolution of linux?
<raylu> !modeline | stephen
<miles> xorg.conf
<ubotu> stephen: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<raylu> holy poop that's a lot of text =\
<GrahamA> stephen: xrandr
<destynova> can i update my kubuntu withoug having to nuke the   whole drive, aka windows style?
<Tm_T> raylu: you called me?
<miles> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:17:DA:3C
<miles>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<miles>           inet6 addr: fe80::217:31ff:fe17:da3c/64 Scope:Link
<miles>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<miles>           RX packets:96665 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<miles>           TX packets:55737 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<stephen> yes
<miles>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<raylu> destynova, update the whole drive? huh?
<stephen> you run update
<miles>           RX bytes:142945411 (136.3 MiB)  TX bytes:3998496 (3.8 MiB)
<GrahamA> How do ou mean update?
<miles>           Interrupt:23
<raylu> !pastebin  | miles
<ubotu> miles: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<miles> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<miles>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<destynova> the os
<miles>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<ardchoille> !paste
<miles>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<miles>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<miles>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
* miles was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (flood)
<stephen> it updated mine to 7.04
<ardchoille> Tm_T: thank you
<destynova> can i update the os without having to format
<stephen> yes
<stephen> i said yes lol
<destynova> ie, lose all my data
<raylu> destynova, yes, from edgy to feisty is safe
<Tm_T> ardchoille: sorry for my slowness
<miles> i said sorry
<miles> jeez
<ardchoille> Tm_T: np :)
<raylu> destynova, and very safe if your /home is mounted on its own partition
<st1ckly78> !pastebin
<Tm_T> miles: pastebin is your friend (:
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<raylu> miles, your thing queued your "sorry" and you were still on the lo device when he kicked you
<Tm_T> miles: and yes, I stopped the flood, nothing against you personally
<miles> o, i was just figuring out how /exec cmd <<cmd>> works
<miles> now i know
<raylu> so, after i install ubuntu server, can i get kde/gnome on it by just installing the respective desktop package?
<Tm_T> miles: you should try that stuff in some private channel
<miles> i dont know about private channels
<miles> irc is all new to me
<st1ckly78> raylu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30033/
<raylu> just /join any channel
<Tm_T> miles: /join #miles-is-king
<Tm_T> ;-P
<miles> no kidding....hold on
<raylu> st1ckly78, what error do you get when trying to open a webpage?
<miles> can you guys join #miles-is-king?
<st1ckly78> an error occured while loading http://www.google.com
<st1ckly78> unknown host www.google.com
<Tm_T> miles: for what?
<stephen> lol
<raylu> st1ckly78, http://64.233.187.99/
<miles> i mean..could you actually join it?
<raylu> try that
<miles> if you wanted it
<Tm_T> miles: sure
<miles> o
<raylu> miles, yes
<miles> ok, just wondering
<Tm_T> miles: unless someone stop with some rule
<novice> i thought servers should be installed in text mode only
<raylu> novice, they should... they never need a gui
<st1ckly78> what the hell
<miles> !prof
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prof - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> st1ckly78, ?
<xianten> @#$% this im goin to play oblivion.
<miles> !stallman
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<st1ckly78> i am good
<raylu> ?
<hero> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaotic> yeah whats the command  to reconfigure xorg
<raylu> !trovalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trovalds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<miles> !torvalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torvalds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> !linus torvalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus torvalds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> stop fishing
<raylu> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver, i think
<stephen> OMG
<novice> so why does raylu want to install kde or gnome on his server?
<raylu> chaotic, but i wouldn't trust a script to configure my xorg
<raylu> novice, because my server is going to be a worthless server anyway :P
<hero> perhaps they should consider disabling ubotu pasting to pub
<Tm_T> novice: I do have X and all in my server, so not?
<raylu> is there a text-based music player?
* miles turns on  his sega dreamcast
<hero> raylu: mpg123
<Tm_T> raylu: many, like mp3blaster banshee mpg123 etc etc
<raylu> o.0, sweet
<novice> Tm_T: i was only wondering, because everybody tells you *never* to install a desktop environment on a server - but apparently it isn't that dangerous
<raylu> LOL
<Tm_T> novice: well it depends what kind of server it is
<raylu> [4K^Javax] ,http://mp3blaster.sourceforge.net/#screenshots
<raylu> oops =\
<raylu> novice, it's stupid, but my server is stupid, so =\
<novice> yeah, sorry for asking...
<raylu> put it another way, i'm sticking it on a 20gb hd and it's running on a dlink wireless card
<Daisuke-Ido> BluesKaj: i'm still trying to figure out if that's even real.
<stephen> i cant get sound to work :S
<stephen> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<novice> !snd-sb16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd-sb16 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novice> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<raylu> There was a (at the time) very popular command-line based mp3 player though, called 'splay'.
<raylu> does that still exist?
<stephen> OMG
<stephen> no soundcards found
<xero> does anyone know how to hide a shell window?
<Tm_T> xero: what you mean?
<chaotic> hey is fiesty the latest kubuntu
<stephen> i think so
<stephen> its the version that my system got updated to
<raylu> chaotic, yes
<Daisuke-Ido> the latest released version
<raylu> xero, where is htis window?
<xero> like i run a command to use my modem... but need to hide the window after i execute
<chaotic> when a new comes out can i just update or do i have to reinstall
<Daisuke-Ido> in six years we'll have Ubuntu Vista!
<Daisuke-Ido> ...
<stephen> noooooooooo
<stephen> vista = nazis
<chaotic> we already do its called beryl lol
<Daisuke-Ido> chaotic: when gutsy coems out in october, they should have really refined the upgrade process
<Daisuke-Ido> so upgrading should be relatively painless
<Tm_T> xero: how about running that command from krundialog, hit alt-f2
<Daisuke-Ido> it's gotten better every release so far :D
<stephen> mine failed in deleteing obsolete programs
<stephen> :(
<hero> any other major improvements in gutsy?
<xero> what i have now is a shortcut to run the command. is it possible to do thatwith krundialog?
<Daisuke-Ido> compiz-fusion
<hero> cool
<BluesKaj> Daisuke-Ido, luuv that troll site you posted earlier ...thought it was real for a minute ,the rhetoric was so convincing ...right off Fox news :)
<hero> what are they calling it now?
<Tm_T> xero: it's just like shell, just enter command and done
<Daisuke-Ido> that's what they're calling it now :)
<Daisuke-Ido> for now at least
<hero> oh, i thought there was a different name to beryl-compiz fusion
<xero> but can i run it from the desktop? its for my parents...
<Daisuke-Ido> i hope they adopt beryl's control panel though
<Daisuke-Ido> compiz's, well...  sucks
<Daisuke-Ido> hard
<stephen> whats the most common soundcard?
<BluesKaj> usually soundblaster
<Daisuke-Ido> not really
<Daisuke-Ido> realtek
<stephen> thats the one
<stephen> thanks
<Daisuke-Ido> ac'97 chipsets
<chaotic> realtek comes built in soundblaster is usually an upgrade
<Impy^> how can i solve this when i try open add/remove adept installer i get a message saying another process is using the packaging system database please close the other application before using this one
<stephen> so is realteck compatible with kubuntu?
<hero> if i can't get the menu for konsole to come up, is there another way to disable the audible bell?
<raylu> yes
<chaotic> not too many people care much about their  audio
<stephen> i need audio for naruto
<skollie> Impy^: its telling you to close any other package manager you have open...
<raylu> Impy^, are any other adepts running?
<stephen> how do i enable the sound for my soundcard?
<Impy^> i don't think :o
<skollie> Impy^: or synaptic?
<raylu> Impy^, open a konsole and use "ps -a"
<raylu> or Ctrl+Esc
<BluesKaj> chaotic, there are alot of audio questions in here , most ppl care aboput their audio setup
<Lopin> Does anyone know how to boot off of something other than a CD...
<raylu> Lopin, like a hard drive? :P
<Lopin> That'll work!
<raylu> ^^
<raylu> it's possible on a usb disk
<Lopin> V.V
<raylu> and some recovery methods use a floppy to boot a cd
<Impy^> k will try that now raylu cheers =] 
<hero> yeah, like disabling the bell
<Lopin> I can do floppy, but my computer won't boot off of a usb device...
<PhinnFort> AHAHAHA! Suck on this, bash killers and Dash promoters: "It has a real bash shell, because bash's built-ins reduce process loading (forking) at boot time, for faster start-up."
<PhinnFort> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS5060055175.html
<Impy^> 5808 pts/1  00.00.00ps
<raylu> Lopin, why can't you boot off of a cd? doesn't your bios let you hit keys to do various things?
<Lopin> If that was the case, I could use my external cd drive...
<Lopin> I have a laptop, and my internal drive is all busted...
<Lopin> Just hardware failure...
<raylu> Lopin, so...look around your bios screen
<Lopin> It tries to boot...  But can't read the disk...
<Impy^> raylu when i type ps -a i get 5808 pts/1  00.00.00ps
<Impy^> :o
<stephen> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloadAs/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=23&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#AC can someone look at that page and tell me what driver i would need for kubuntu
<stephen> there are multiple linux drivers :S
<raylu> Impy^, ctrl+esc?
<raylu> Lopin, maybe you didn't burn it as bootable?
<Lopin> I know that Kubunu is a debian derivative, and that page don't exist!  ^.^!
<dopez> anyone ever heard of this problem? when i suspend my laptop (sleep mode) it usually goes okay, but sometimes when i open the lid and it resumes it directly goes back to sleep again, once in a while it even doesnt come up again
<Lopin> I know it's not the disk, becuase of two reasons...  1) the computer won't read ANY disks, even when in windows, and 2) I've had all four of my linux disks running on other computers...
<raylu> i've heard of lots of suspend problems
<raylu> Lopin, I meant in the external
<Lopin> Wait, what?
<raylu> why can't you boot off the external cd drive?
<Lopin> BIOS doesn't support USB devices...
<raylu> mine does
<Lopin> Four year old Medion Laptop...
<raylu> :(
<Lopin> I know...
<raylu> my computer is at least that old and it found my usb drive :P
<Lopin> Well, where would it be in the bios, cause when I have the boot list it only has, Floppy CD and Hard Disk...  Even when there are usb devices plugged in...
<raylu> is there a boot menu?
<Lopin> I've tried to use a Knoppix Floppy set, but they seem to be a bit volatile...
<raylu> as in not a configuration one; just a one-time thing
<chaotic> hey python all pkg includes python glk2
<Lopin> Yeah...  F12 as I boot...  Only pulls up those devices though, but I've not tried it with my external attached...
<raylu> i think it's worth a shot
<Lopin> Ever heard of Wubi?
<raylu> no
<Lopin> It's supposed to install (k)ubuntu from inside windows, and I've heard lots of praise for it...
<chaotic> u said  no to my ?
<raylu> no @ lopin
<raylu> chaotic, your question makes no sense
<Lopin> But, when I go to boot, I get an error about RAID...
<Lopin> I don't even HAVE raid!
<raylu> Lopin, does wubi install ubuntu in its own partition?
<Impy^> hmm raylu what should i be looking for when i press ctrl+esc? :o
<Lopin> No, you have to do that after you install it...  I'm pretty sure it uses a disk image, that you convert to the partition later...
<chaotic> its telling me xorg xserver  is not installed
<chaotic> that cant be
<Lopin> I already have a partition...
<raylu> Impy^, adept, aptitude, apt-get
<raylu> Impy^, and dpkg
<kuukkeli> how to change sensitivity
<Impy^> should i close adept_notifier?
<kuukkeli> on kubuntu :P
<chaotic> how i  reconfigure xorg
<raylu> kuukkeli, kmenu>system settings>mouse
<raylu> chaotic, why?
<kuukkeli> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raylu> Impy^, probably won't make a difference, go ahead
<level1> what is it in kubuntu that configures multimedia keys automatically?
<kuukkeli> chaotic
<kuukkeli> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<level1> like play and pause
<raylu> level1, i think that's an installer sdript
<raylu> *script
<level1> raylu: what does it actually do?
<Lopin> I'm going to try the one time, and then I'm going to try to use wubi again, and if it doesn't work, I'll be back...
<Impy^> nothing there :o
<Impy^> what's getty?
<faires> erov BluesKaj: FYI: I did the erov suggestion, but with aptitude instead of apt-get
<faires> It worked flawlessly...
<faires> Thanks a lot...
<kuukkeli> raylu, system settings?
<kuukkeli> theres settings and system
<Novell> weird.. konqueror is refusing to work as browser.. not resolving hosts
<faires> (I'm the guy who was trying to update from dapper to edgy)
<KrAmMeR> how would i make a shell script executable? so i would just have to double click it...
<KrAmMeR> i cant seem to get it to run
<Novell> or something like that.. Firefox works fine and host, ping, ssh, etc
<KrAmMeR> i can run it from the terminal
<KrAmMeR> sh filename
<KrAmMeR> but i just want to double click it
<kuukkeli> raylu, nothing, found it
<skollie> KrAmMeR: : it is called shell script for a reason
<kuukkeli> how to change mouse sensitivity
<raylu> kuukkeli...i thought you found it?
<dodi> ad yg pk bhsa jawa/yg lain.
<raylu> ...it takes 60 minutes to burn a ubuntu server iso???
<jesus005> fd
<kuukkeli> raylu, no it was the same as kcontrol but theres no sensitivity
<KrAmMeR> skollie:  ok, can you help me with this?
<jesus005> any one can help me
<jesus005> with
<jesus005> a
<jesus005> problem
<kuukkeli> raylu, found ;D
<skollie> KrAmMeR: shell scripts are intended to run in a shell or terminal. You can create a desltop shortcut to double-click, but you still have to have it open in a terminal
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !ask | jesus005
<ubotu> jesus005: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<raylu> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jesus005> can anyone help me i install ubuntu 7.04 on my dell latitude c840but the laptops monitor anit working with it i have to use and external monitor
<KrAmMeR> skollie: i've read about people being able to do it...
* raylu is on a latitude d410 and my screen works perfectly
<jesus005> no but mine is
<skollie> KrAmMeR: yes, it can be done, but you usually have to set it up to run in a terminal.
<jesus005> c840
<jesus005> but how can i make it work again
<jesus005> it does boot
* raylu is aware, jesus
<jesus005> any one have a solution to my poblem the screen works at boot but when it boots ubuntu it anit work
<jesus005> what
<jesus005> ?
<jesus005> im a bigginer in ubunu
<jesus005> ubuntu
<stephen> you have noobuntu yet?
<jesus005> what
<Impy^> how do i get superuser privilege?
<ardchoille> !sudo | Impy^
<ubotu> Impy^: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Impy^> ahh k cheers ardchoille :)
<miles>  hey
<miles> ubuntu mobile embedded isnt going to be on smartphones
<miles> that makes me cry
* miles cries
<ardchoille> :)
* [1] raylu eats a cookie
<Impy^> ace that sorted my problem out cheers for the help everyone :)
<KrAmMeR> skollie: figured it out, I had to make an application link, and tell it to run in terminal
<skollie> KrAmMeR: That's what I said...
<KrAmMeR> yeah but i didn't know how...
<skollie> KrAmMeR: you should have asked. I could have told you ;)
<stephen> hmmm
<stephen> i have downloaded realtek drivers for linux
<stephen> but now i need to install them...
<Biovore> stephen: what realtek card..  most of there stuff is alread in the linux kernel..
<raylu> o.0
<KrAmMeR> stollie: its all good, I learn better by figuring it out
<KrAmMeR> : p
<fredrik_> Hi all. I have destoyed my partition table. But not rebooted yet. Some distributions (eg. suse) record partition information in a file. Does anyone know if there is such file in Kubuntu?
<skollie> KrAmMeR: that's why I did not say anything. I was waiting to see if you would ask...
<chaotic> i thgink i finally got ubuntu running just how i like it
<chaotic> showuld i say just like i want it
<chaotic> that reinstall was my best friend
<chaotic> btw i meant kubuntu
<chaotic> wow its  quiet now
<chaotic> usually theres 4 or 5 questions running thru
<chaotic> whats the best mp3 player that has a library like amarok
<chaotic> should i say    other than amarok
<najib> hey guys how do install new themes?
<t_maus> najib: what for themes kdm / kde / firefox ?!
<Biovore> najib: www.kde-look.org
<najib> yes i already found a theme but how do i install it?
<skollie> chaotic: apparently rhythmbox does, but since I've never used it, I cannot confirm
<t_maus> there is a package kdmthememanger oder something
<chaotic> im just trying to find something like windows media player
<t_maus> mplayer ?!
<najib> does anybody know how to install themes?
<Biovore> najib: you installing a new color scheme or a widget scheme?
<najib> Biovore: an icon theme
<Biovore> most icon themes are tarballs..
<najib> Biovore: meaning?
<Biovore> you have to expand them to ~/.icons
<Biovore> ussualy..
<martijn> hello
<najib> Biovore: ok how do i do that
<Biovore> http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=27
<Biovore> ^ instructions :-)
<t_maus> n8 guys
<martijn> i was wondering, i'd like to have a tool in konqueror that shows me translates a word for me in the context menu, so; i select a word, and translations in a predefined language should appear when i right click it. Does anyone knows whether something alike exists?
<Biovore> if the icons you downloaded are just images.. you have to manual install them your self.. no automation..
<chaotic> downloading mplayer  im checking it out
<najib> Biovore: where is the control center?
<Biovore> run kcontrol
<Biovore> I think on ubuntu they hide it from you in favor of the mac looking thing..
<najib> Biovore: i am new to this kubntu but exactly where do i type that in?
<najib> Biovore: can i access the control center from the KDE menu?
<Latty> Hey all, trying to upgrade to gutsy and getting an error on trying to install a few packages
<Biovore> najib: No.. it not on there..  type kcontrol in a bash shell
<najib> Biovore: lol what is a bashshell
<pedro_> hello
<Biovore> najib: konsole..  the command line interface
<Latty> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libkdepim1a_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Latty>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/kdepim/icons/crystalsvg/22x22/actions/checkedbox.png', which is also in package korganizer
<Latty> Being the error
<chaotic> hey where can i get more themes for theme manager
<stephen> can someone help me install the realtek drivers please?
<Biovore> chaotic: www.kde-look.org
<stephen> for audio :D
<Biovore> stephen: what realtek device is it?
<chaotic> thats def getting bookmarked
<Biovore> it should work..
<najib> Biovore: where is it?
<martijn> najib: Konsole
<martijn> is a bashshell normally
<vecina> Great. I ran an upgrade and now all my graphics are slow
<Biovore> or you can do the run command option and type kcontrol in it..
<najib> martijn: i know but where is it?
<Biovore> vecina: using a ATI/NVidia card and upgraded your kernel I guess..
<stephen> its a audio one biovore
<stephen> i think ac 97
<Biovore> stephen: type lspci into a console..
<vecina> Biovore: Huh?
<Biovore> vecina: you using a ATI or nvidia card?
<najib> Biovore: where is konsole?
<vecina> Biovore: ATI
<stephen> realtek semiconductor
<Biovore> I can't really tell you.. I have my menus all different here..
<Biovore> stephen: Need a chip number..
<chaotic> which kde  does kubuntu have
<Biovore> chaotic: 3.5 I think
<Biovore> (feisty)
<chaotic> anyhow to verify that
<stephen> RTL-8139/8139C/8139 i think thats it
<marco__> can anyone help me to install the ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Biovore> stephen: those should work out of the box..
<chaotic> yeah i got fiesty
<stephen> just run the update marcus
<stephen> they dont biovore :(
<stephen> it says no sound cards installed
<stephen> and there is an X over the sound icon
<Biovore> hmm RTL-8139 is a network card..
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> chaotic: 3.5.6 is the latest version of KDE in Kubuntu. You can add repos for 3.5.7, though.
<stephen> i tohught so
<vecina> bleeh
<stephen> lol
<Biovore> stephen: And those do work.. I have one..
<najib> ok now the question is what version of KDE do i have?
<stephen> Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio   Controller (rev 80)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> najib: Alt+F2 and use "kcontrol" as the command. It should say on the first screen.
<Biovore> najib: go up to "run command" and type kcontrol
<Biovore> is all in there..
<nagyv> hello I would like to help my brother to switch from XP to Ubuntu, I use Kubuntu. Could someone give me step-by-step instructions (or a link), how to set-up remote access to his desktop? (remote desktop, not just ssh, to show him what I do)
<Latty> I have this bug, can anyone tell me how to work around it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/119664/
<Biovore> stephen: hmm ATI audio might be a pain.. all propritary.. I am not sure if they do work in linux..
<stephen> :(
<najib> WhtWolfTeraDyne: can i get an update to 4.0
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> najib: I'm sure there are repos for that somewhere.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<nagyv> vpn
<nagyv> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<nagyv> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Biovore> Latty: gutsy is beta ware and no one supports it..  Its a dependency problem they will probably fix as it gets closer to release..
<stephen> so biovore is there anyway to get sound?
<Latty> Biovore: Yeah, but is there any way I can get this to go through?
<Biovore> stephen: no clue..  I have never messed with that card.
<stephen> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Biovore> Latty: try a apt-get install -f
<Latty> Biovore: Done, that's what gives me the output
<Biovore> you try unstalling the conflicting package using dpkg?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Latty: If you're having problems with Gutsy, you could ask in #ubuntu+1. They might have more info about it.
<Latty> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Thanks, I'll try that
<Biovore> Latty: The other option is to download the .deb package and force install using dpkg and tell it ignore all deps.
<Latty> Biovore: I'll look into that
<assaurios> hi men
<assaurios> there are any channel of spanish support?
<Biovore> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<assaurios> Biovore: gracias :)
<Biovore> no problemo
<chaotic> how do i get the mp3 plugin for amarok
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> chaotic: "sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpg"
<chaotic> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "libxine1-ffmpg"
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> sorry. It's "sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg"
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I don't know why I always forget the "e"
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<chaotic> thankyou so much
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> chaotic: No problem.
<chaotic> thats the reason i went to xmms last time
<nagyv> could someone help me with a vnc connection? I would like to administer a machine in Hungary from Ireland, my brother will set up the server, but we need some help.
<skollie> nagyv: what help do you need?
<nagyv> I don't know what client program to use, is vncviewver the preferred option under KDE?
<Darkrift> i used to use putty to do that, but it was command line only
<waylandbill> nagyv: krdc
<waylandbill> nagyv: works with not only vnc but windows terminal services if you have a need to connect to one of those.
<Darkrift> nice
<skollie> nagyv: which is under Menu-->Internet
<nagyv> I have found it, but no idea what to write in it :\
<livejack> can someone help me out with a problem for ubuntu on PPC?
<waylandbill> the terminal services requires rdesktop to be installed too.
<skollie> nagyv: the address of the server you want to connect to, to begin with
<waylandbill> nagyv: you need to use the ip address for the LAN unless you are going over the internet in which case you need the WAN address of your router.
<waylandbill> nagyv: additionally you need an open port.
<skollie> waylandbill: in nagyv's case remote is really remote - Hungary and Ireland
<skollie> nagyv: is it correct that you will be the client and not the server?
<nagyv> skollie: yes
<skollie> nagyv: do you know the address of the server that you want to connect to?
<nagyv> I am just trying vncviewer -via ser.ver.ips.dress server-name:0
<nagyv> yes, but I think my brother is just setting up port forwarding
<nagyv> is it port 22?
<SlimeyPete> port 22 is ssh
<skollie> nagyv: What is your brother running, a VNC server?
<nagyv> vino
<Alethes> can somebody give me an idea of what module needs to be loaded to suport an NEC usb controller pci card?
<nagyv> just the basic ubuntu thingy
<chaotic> hey guys i forgot how to install deb packages is  it sudo dpg1 -i name.deb
<SlimeyPete> sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<chaotic> i think im missing something
<skollie> nagyv: it will definetelly not be 22 - for VNC server it 5 something, but cannot remember
<nagyv> actually vncviewer talks about port 22
<nagyv> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<skollie> nagyv: if you tunnel through ssh, yes
<vzduch> skollie, nagyv: http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<felipe_> algum br ai pode me dar umas dicas por favor?
<felipe_> :)
<vzduch> VNC server is 5900
<vzduch> !br | felipe_
<ubotu> felipe_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<nagyv> vzduch: thx
#kubuntu 2008-07-07
<K350> engineer: It starts to look great here:) I ca add applications to teh menu bar. But whatabout the trash can from where can I add it to the menu?
<engineer> menubar or taskbar?
<engineer> K350
<haplo> when I try to do a version upgrade in adept (from 7.10) I get "Could not download the release announcement" anyone know how to fix this?
<K350> engineer: uhm..taskbar I guess
<K350> engineer: at teh same place where I've teh clock etc...
<engineer> K350 right click, add applet
<engineer> haplo sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<engineer> replace gutsy with hardy
<engineer> save
<engineer> sudo aptitude update && sudo dist-upgrade
<K350> engineer: Oh, thanks again!:)
<haplo> dist-upgrade isn't found, you mean apt-get dist-upgrade?
<engineer> same thing
<haplo> okay thanks
<engineer> oops
<engineer> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<engineer> this should work
<haplo> alright, looks like it worked, thanks.
<lovre> does any1 here have IEEE Web Account?
<engineer> haplo no problem
<sebastian> how do i change automatic spell check to swedish in openoffice writer?
<sebastian> how do i change automatic spell check to swedish in openoffice writer?
<Dr_willis> perhaps ht F1 and check the OOwriter docs/guides?
<sebastian> ok thx
<sebastian> hehe hi dr willis :P
<sebastian> im back on ubuntu now :P
<sebastian> i tryed evrything i changed to swedish on evrything i can but it still dont work
<K350> engineer: Have you seen those desktop sthat publish system info at the right of the desktop? Do you know wha tI need to do that?
<Odd-rationale> !info conky | K350
<ubottu> k350: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<K350> ubottu: Oh, that's great. I'll download and have a closer look at that one. Thanks a lot!:)
<ubottu> K350: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<K350> Odd-rationale: Ah...nice command...well I'll have a look at conky. thanks a lot!:)
<Odd-rationale> np
<K350> !info dpkg | K350
<ubottu> K350, please see my private message
<sebastian> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<K350> Odd-rationale: really good command..super thanks for that one!!!:)
<beata|desktop> I'm having a bit of video mode trouble. Where'd be the best place to ask?
<ibou_> what is the process NetworkManagerD for ?
<beata|desktop> Mmm anyway, trying to define a video mode for my widescreen monitor. Put the mode into the (hopefully) correct location in xorg.conf, but the X server log doesn't mention seeing it.
<navetz__> where can I find help with some flash development (actionscript 3)
<Ikawe> beata|desktop: by the (hopefully) correct location, do you mean under a 'Section "screen"' on a line begining with "mode" ?
<Ikawe> oops, on a line begining with "modes", rather
<beata|desktop> Oooh.. I had a typo.
<Ikawe> beata|desktop: type in your xorg.conf? or in your irc message?
<beata|desktop> In my conf. I had the modeline defined in the "monitor" section, and typo'd the name in the "screen" section.
<zabbadapp> sebastian: in the openoffice menu, select File->Wizards->Install new dictionaries ... then follow instructions and select Swedish ... when done, select in the menu Tools->Language->For all text->more...->Default languages for document ... and you should find Swedish (may appear already in language menu)
<beata|desktop> Now it should work. But before I restart, how might I go about forbidding a predefined mode? As in, I don't list it in xorg.conf but it shows in the RandR applet and it isn't compatible with my display.
<beata|desktop> It's that damn "1280x1024" mode, BTW.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i terminate a process?
<CostaRicanQuaker> firefox is not running for some reason
<eduardopl> alt f2, killall -9 firefox will do CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> and from the shell?
<eduardopl> the same thing
<eduardopl> with no alt f2
<CostaRicanQuaker> no sudo?
<eduardopl> :)
<eduardopl> no sudo
<eduardopl> unless it's not one of your processes
<eduardopl> i guess
<CostaRicanQuaker> killall -9 firefox
<eduardopl> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> um...
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i knowif it did it?
<DarthFrog> ps aux | grep firefox
<eduardopl> firefox windows shoulda disappeared by now
<eduardopl> window*
<CostaRicanQuaker> 1000      7725  0.0  0.3   3008   764 pts/2    S+   18:59   0:00 grep firefox
<DarthFrog> OK, try "ps auxww | grep firefox"
<CostaRicanQuaker> 1000      7776  0.0  0.3   3004   748 pts/2    R+   19:00   0:00 grep firefox
<DarthFrog> No more Firefox. :-)
 * CostaRicanQuaker reopens firefox
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the command to run a program?
<eduardopl> its name usually
<CostaRicanQuaker> DarthFrog; do you use compiz?
<Ikawe> CostaRicanQuaker: are you getting any sort of error message?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you mean?
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i be?
<mib_y543qtmb> hello
<haplo> I just upgraded to 8.04.01 and now all my mouse clicks are double clicks, I tried three different mice all the same, anyone know anything about this?
<Githzerai> haplo: Change it in systemsettings under keyboard&mouse
<haplo> change what, the double click timing?
<Githzerai> haplo: U use single click or double click interface ?
<haplo> single
<Githzerai> haplo: Then I missunderstood the problem. ....
<haplo> when I click once, the system sees it as a double click
<haplo> if I click on a title bar to move the window, it maximizes or minimizes, if I click an application icon, it opens two of them
<jals> will i lose data if i convert a drive from ntfs to ext3?
<Pici> jals: yes
<jals> right
<jals> is it a good idea to have ext3 using linux though? obviously i'm an ex windows user
<Dr_willis> ive not seen a way to 'convert' ntfs to ext3.. :) one can deleta a partition and remake it as ext3
<Dr_willis> but thats not really converting.
<Kevin___> Hi, I'm looking to download Kubuntu, and I noticed that on the download page, there's Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE 4 Remix). Could somebody explain the difference please?
<DarthFrog> Dr_willis_: You don't have to delete the partition, you can just mkfs on the existing NTFS partition.
<jals> Dr_willis: yeah guess that's what i mean
<jals> will it make any difference?
<DarthFrog> Kevin___: The remix has KDE4, the other has KDE 3.5.9
<Kevin___> Oh, Ok. Thank you so much!
<Ikawe> CostaRicanQuaker: I mean, when you try to start firefox, and it doesn't start, are you getting any error message? Or does nothing happen at all?
<Ikawe> jals: well, ext3 has been around a lot longer in Linux than has ntfs, so I would put more faith in it in that regard.
<Ikawe> jals: if you google "ntfs vs ext3"  you'll find a lot of information
<Dr_willis> DarthFrog,  Hmm.. something seems wrong about formating  somthing fdisk says is a ntfs, as a ext3... :)
<jals> Ikawe: actually the reason i thought to mention it is cos i just found this: http://www.ubergeek.org.uk/cpu_usage.png
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> i doubt that is accurate
<Ikawe> Dr_willis: you would certainly lose all the information on it. But there's nothing wrong with that
<Dr_willis> Ikawe,  then why have partition types at all?
<Ikawe> no, I've misunderstood. He would change the partition type to ext3. It's just that he wouldnt delete the partition, just change the type of it.
<Dr_willis> Ok.. that makes more sence then. I forgot that you can just 'change the type' :)
<Dr_willis> I just am so used to doing 'd' to delete, n, t ,  in fdisk.. i never even though about just changing the type.
<Dr_willis> Of course in most cases the whold drive is 1 ntfs, and i need to delete to make 2 partitions for linux. swap and /
<Dr_willis> old habbits i guess.
<Ikawe> Dr_willis: actually, I guess I don't understand. What is the relationship between a partition type and the filesystem type that goes on that partition
<Ikawe> or are they the same thing?
<cyberponix> I need some help making the changes I made in konsole, stay... i know I need to be root but, I am unsure how
<flaccid> cyberponix: changes?
<cyberponix> yes my wifi set up
<flaccid> cyberponix: wi fi is controlled by knetworkmanager
<cyberponix> ie sudo -i -H (then, as root) echo ath_pci>>/etc/modules
<flaccid> cyberponix: oh. that command only needs to be run once unless something is removing ath_pci from /etc/modules after
<flaccid> it already does 'stay'
<cyberponix> well I had to restart my comp, when I did my wifi no longer worked so I went through and re did everyeverytimething I do,t want to have to do that
<flaccid> you probably have not configured it correctly and something is overriding
<Ikawe> the command: echo ath_pci>>/etc/modules, is writing "ath_pci" to the end of the file /etc/modules, so unless something is changing the file, which seems unlikely, it should still be in there.
<Ikawe> you could read the /etc/modules file and see if "ath_pci" is in there to be sure.
<cyberponix> I get a "Permission denied"
<Ikawe> when writing to the file, or attempting to read it?
<cyberponix> sudo -i -H (then, as root) echo ath_pci>>/etc/modules, when I type that
<flaccid> cyberponix: you only need cat /etc/modules to read it. the perms should be -rw-r--r-- owned by root
<cyberponix> right so how do I go root in konsole
<flaccid> cyberponix: you don't need to in this case. its readable by all users.
<flaccid> we still don't know the actual series of commands etc. you run for your networking. probably good idea to show us what guide you are using
<cyberponix> k hold on
<Ikawe> cyberponix: "sudo su" would change you to the root user.
<Ikawe> go wild
<cyberponix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792158
<flaccid> sudo su is bad practice. su or sudo -i is what should be used for root shell
<flaccid> cyberponix: what is the card's entry in lscpi ?
<cyberponix> so then it should be 'sudo -i -H sudo -i echo ath_pci>>/etc/modules'
<cyberponix> wow wtf command not found now....
<Ikawe> sudo -i   (enter)
<Ikawe> then
<Ikawe> echo ath_pci>>/etc/modules
<cyberponix> k
<flaccid> !root | cyberponix probably best to find out what you are actually do first
<ubottu> cyberponix probably best to find out what you are actually do first: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flaccid> not that the command you mentioned is on the link you showed me but anyway.
 * Ikawe agrees with flaccid
<cyberponix> I do know the password, I'm just new to command line
<cyberponix> like I said before i used the code for the link I posted, it did not stay so i figured the other code would make it all stay, am I wrong?
<flaccid> if you add it to /etc/modules and it is still there on boot but doesn't load the module, best to check the log
<flaccid> cyberponix: bad assumption
<cyberponix> glad i came here first
<cyberponix> like I said I am new to command line
<cyberponix> I do thank you guys for helpping me out here
<flaccid> [12:05] <flaccid> cyberponix: what is the card's entry in lscpi ?
<cyberponix> command not found... looks like I need to redo
<flaccid> cyberponix: sorry my bad. lspci
<cyberponix> lol it's ok
<cyberponix> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<cyberponix> isyou wanted/ what  that
<cyberponix> sorry
<cyberponix> is that what you wanted
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> cyberponix: well if ath_pci is in /etc/modules then it should work then you can use knetworkmanager. if you boot up and its in there but not loaded then check logs/ come back here for troubleshoot.
<arashi> my tmp folder keeps on blinking as if refreshing and I can't seem to delete some unwanted files... Anyway I can clean them?
<flaccid> the temp files are probably in use arashi
<ns8> #kubuntu-es
<arashi> I'll try restarting again.. Thanks flaccid
<ISS_student> I can't get sound to work can anyone help me?
<flaccid> lol restarting won't help its used for sockets ah well
<cyberponix> flaccid: can you think of why the wireless would not be showing up in knetwork
<flaccid> cyberponix: is the kernel module loaded ie. did it load it on startup lsmod | grep ath_pci
<cyberponix> I am unsure
<KalThaeden[EK]> Hi, i'm having a problem with my sound card. When I initially installed Kubuntu, the sound worked just fine, but after it applied the updates, the sound stopped working. Can someone help me with this?
<flaccid> cyberponix: run lsmod | grep ath_pci and find out
<KalThaeden[EK]> Hello?
<cyberponix> ath_pci               101024  0      /     wlan                  207728  1 ath_pci     /      ath_hal               192592  1 ath_pci
<flaccid> cyberponix: pastebin your /var/log/messages
<flaccid> and /var/log/syslog
<cyberponix> KalThaeden[EK]: we would need more info
<cyberponix> I would do what to do that
<KalThaeden[EK]> What kind of info? That's basically it.
<bdizzle> hello
<cyberponix> what kind of sound card you have, did all the updates go through good ect
<bdizzle> is there a way to test Kubuntu to see if my DVD-R can read PAL format dvds?
<_2> cyberponix open a konsole and type in or paste in;  grep ath /var/log/syslog
<KalThaeden[EK]> Its an Intel card. Says that it is "HDA Intel". The updates all successfully installed though.
<flaccid> i wont to see the whole logs
<_2> oh.
<Hydryad> okay, so I have this odd problem when I try to boot up the kubuntu dvd, it gets to the loading screen with the big kubuntu logo etc. but then it finishes loading and my lcd gets "cannot display in analog mode" and my crt gets "out of frequency range, cannot display"
<_2> forget the grep
<Hydryad> so is it possible to make it boot up in alternate resolutions and such?
<flaccid> Hydryad: safe graphics mode from the boot menu
<_2> Hydryad f6 before it starts to boot ?
<cyberponix> _2:  command not found
<cyberponix> ath /var/log/syslog
<flaccid> cat /var/log/syslog or kate /var/log/syslog
<Hydryad> okay thanks, I needed some idea and that helps majorly ^_^ I was lost
<_2> cyberponix it's ok flaccid said he wanted the whole log
<KalThaeden[EK]> The only options in Kmix that aren't up are PCM and Front, but i've tried turning both of them up and there still is no sound.
<KalThaeden[EK]> Its an Intel Card, and Adept displayed that all updates completed successfully.
<_2> KalThaeden[EK] that reminds me.  i want to try to enable some more adjustments in alsamixer on my hda-sound
<_2> all i have is main and igain
<_2> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<cyberponix> flaccid: where do I post the log for you to see/
<_2> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<flaccid> !pastebin | cyberponix
<ubottu> cyberponix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_2> KalThaeden[EK] you saw the link too ?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cyberponix> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25560/
<KalThaeden[EK]> yep, i'll try it out.
<KalThaeden[EK]> thanks
<flaccid> cyberponix: yeah that doesn't look good. can you pastebin iwlist scan
<_2> KalThaeden[EK] me too.  welcome.
<donsdw_> CONNECT SantaAna.CA.US.Undernet.org
<cyberponix> lo and eth0 both "Interface doesn't  support scanning"
<flaccid> cyberponix: so you don't have a wireless interface yet
<cyberponix> this is getting frusterating... what should I do?
<flaccid> cyberponix: Jul  6 10:47:43 Inturder NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device ath0.Jul  6 11:39:43 Inturder kernel: [   39.666852] ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
<flaccid> google the errors and give atheros a slap
<_2> !patience | cyberponix fixing some thing will require plenty of
<ubottu> cyberponix fixing some thing will require plenty of: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cyberponix> hold on I thinkk i know what i forgot to do
<flaccid> cyberponix: which is?
<cyberponix> give me just a min... I was very tired when i did it before
<cyberponix> I think I have it
<flaccid> np
<_2> oh my... the intelhda sound page sujests things like ...   sudo ./configure &&  sudo make .... o.O
<flaccid> _2: feel like editing it :? o
<_2> in a list of ten cli commands two don't start with sudo and they are cd blah
<_2> flaccid i'd have to register
<flaccid> _2: that won't take long :p
<_2> would too.  i'd have to setup an email account first
<_2> i don't think they will accept user@localhost
<flaccid> _2: hehe. gmail?
<cyberponix> flaccid: nvm no change
<_2> gmail ?   through google ?
<flaccid> cyberponix: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; killall knetworkmanager; sudo modprobe ath_pci; sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; knetworkmanager &
<flaccid> _2: get a gmail account
<_2> no thanks.
<flaccid> cyberponix: and check what it puts in logs when you run that
<minhaaj> can you make incremental backups of apt packages using aptoncd ?
<minhaaj> heyyyyyyyyyy flaccid  :)
<flaccid> howdy
<cyberponix> killall?
<minhaaj> cool as always
<minhaaj> wat aboutcha ?
<flaccid> cyberponix: yeah
<bdizzle> silly question for anyone
<JuJuBee> I just got done formatting my 400GB external drive ext3.  It used to auto mount as /media/400G  How do I make it so that happens again.  It is mounting as /media/disk
<cyberponix> ran now what
<bdizzle> my DVD player on my laptop won't care whether a DVD is PAL or NTSC format, will it?
<minhaaj> is there a rename feature JuJuBee  ?
<flaccid> JuJuBee: disks & filesystems in system settings
<JuJuBee> Dont know?  Gparted has a disklable
<cyberponix> flaccid: I ran it now what do u want me to do7
<flaccid> cyberponix: check the logs and knetworkmanager and ifconfig etc...
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25562/
<cyberponix> no wireless in knetworkman
<cyberponix> reboot?
<flaccid> cyberponix: so we can't even get it to work now it seems. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25560/ <--- submit a bug with this
<flaccid> well it doesn't tell us exactly why it doesn't want to work but it tells us NetworkManager disables it
<_2> black list ?
<flaccid> you could be right. do you remember where the blacklist stuff is. thing is we need to know the default kernel mod to blacklist
<_2> no i don't.   never played with wifi
<cyberponix> blacklist?
<flaccid> let me research (and goto the little boys room)
<flaccid> cyberponix: pastebin /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist please
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<ns8> #kubuntu-es
<cyberponix> flaccid: where do I do that?
<cyberponix> flaccid: where do I do that?
<flaccid> cyberponix: on the pastebin like you did before
<cyberponix> command not found
<flaccid> cyberponix: i gave the file only. use kate or cat ..
<cyberponix> 	 am unsure what it is that you want me to do
<flaccid> cyberponix: kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist <-- pastebin
<m0hammed> hi alltogether
<m0hammed> i have onlz one question
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25571/
<m0hammed> will there be any kubuntu 3.5 version with the dropklick men[_
<m0hammed> menue _
<flaccid> m0hammed: ask in #kde but i doubt it
<flaccid> cyberponix: its not blacklisted. you might have to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<m0hammed> ok thanks
<flaccid> cyberponix: why did you follow that manual install of the kernel mod to begin with?
<cyberponix> I tryed that yesterday however as I do not have windows I do not know how to get the driver to work in linux I know ndiswrapper
<cyberponix> works windows drivers
<cyberponix> flaccid: I am unsure about that as well....
<cyberponix> n00b
<flaccid> cyberponix: can you pastebin your dpkg -l | grep -i linux-restricted
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25573/
<flaccid> cyberponix: what is your uname -r?
<cyberponix> I dunno
<cyberponix> that is prob the issue huh
<flaccid> paste it it here
<flaccid> um we do not know yet. but this mod comes with the linux-restricted-modules-generic package so no need to d/l it in theory
<cyberponix> 2.6.24-19-generic
<cyberponix> this is my first laptop.... desktops are no issue with me, it seems laptops are a new ballpark
<flaccid> not really
<console_jockey> I'm looking for a way to send a message to another user on the same machine assuming I'm logged in via ssh and the user is working with the gui.  Is that possible?  I've looked at wall and rwall
<flaccid> cyberponix: what does file /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/madwifi/ath_pci.ko return?
<flaccid> console_jockey: write
<cyberponix> kate/
<flaccid> cyberponix: command is this: file /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<cyberponix> no such file or directory
<flaccid> cyberponix: ok then please pastebin sudo updatedb && sudo locate ath_pci.ko
<cyberponix> it is only four lines... I'll cut it in half
<flaccid> np
<console_jockey> I've searched apt for talk and found ktalkd, but there is no man page..
<flaccid> console_jockey: write is the command to use
<cyberponix> /home/cyberponix/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007/ath/.ath_pci.ko.cmd
<cyberponix> /home/cyberponix/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007/ath/ath_pci.ko
<console_jockey> ok, will check it out
<cyberponix> /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/net/ath_pci.ko
<cyberponix> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/net/ath_pci.ko
<flaccid> cyberponix: ok do this: sudo rm /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/net/ath_pci.ko && sudo rm /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/net/ath_pci.ko && sudo apt-get install --reinstall  linux-restricted-modules-generic && sudo depmod ath_pci
<flaccid> console_jockey: http://www.cs.sun.ac.za/~akruger/guide/network.html <-- use talk or write and ensure mesg says 'y'
<cyberponix> it gave me a warning....
<flaccid> cyberponix: which warning?
<cyberponix> could not read module ath_pci: No such file or directory
<flaccid> that could be my bad.  file /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/madwifi/ath_pci.ko  <-- what that say now?
<cyberponix> same as before
<flaccid> not found?
<cyberponix> no such file or dirc
<flaccid> cyberponix: sudo updatedb && sudo locate ath_pci.ko <-- where does it say it is?
<cyberponix> sudo updatedb && sudo locate ath_pci.ko
<cyberponix> hold on lol
<cyberponix> /home/cyberponix/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007/ath/.ath_pci.ko.cmd
<cyberponix> /home/cyberponix/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007/ath/ath_pci.ko
<cyberponix> thoughts?
<flaccid> cyberponix: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules <-- what does this say?
<cyberponix> that went through just fine
<flaccid> cyberponix: ok now do this: sudo modprobe -r ath_pci && sudo modprobe ath_pci
<cyberponix> FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
<flaccid> cyberponix: check again to see where it is: sudo updatedb && sudo locate ath_pci.ko
<flaccid> it comes with the package we just installed: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic/filelist
<cyberponix> should I wget it?
<flaccid> no!
<cyberponix> k lol
<flaccid> dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted-modules will tell you if its installed..
<cyberponix> it is there
<flaccid> where is there?
<cyberponix> /home/cyberponix/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007/ath/.ath_pci.ko.cmd
<cyberponix> /home/cyberponix/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007/ath/ath_pci.ko
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25583/
<flaccid> no. thats something you put in your homefolder. please run sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic
<flaccid> ^^ reinstall the generic
<cyberponix> k completed
<flaccid> cyberponix: now what does this say? file /lib/modules/`uname -r`/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<cyberponix> still the same
<cyberponix> nothing
<flaccid> wtf
<cyberponix> i know right
<anom01y> anyone here good at configuring alsa ?
<cyberponix> hold look at this
<anom01y> I just installed kubuntu latest version, and somethings wrong with alsa/kmix. http://pastebin.ca/1064346, I cant seem to figure this out
<flaccid> cyberponix: try sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25585/
<ubunturos> if I disable, my IDE / SATA Hdd on a computer, and install Kubuntu on a USB HDD, it wouldn't install GRUB on to my IDE /SATA HDD, but onto the USB HDD, right?
<cyberponix> no such file
<flaccid> ubunturos: yep
<cyberponix> brb
<flaccid> cyberponix: looks like it was removed in -19
<cyberponix> i need a smoke brb
<flaccid> cyberponix: let me know when you are back
<cyberponix> back
<ubunturos> hmm, the computer has no option in the BIOS to disable the HDD, how do I do it then?
<lnx> hello , someone can help me with kubuntu 8.04 ?
<ubunturos> !ask | lnx,
<ubottu> lnx,: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cyberponix> flaccid: back
<flaccid> cyberponix: its not in that package, but i have it which is weird, give me a few seconds
<cyberponix> k
<lnx> ok i have installed now and i cang upgrade or update , can set langueage with kde settings and can install software with adept ( sources ) what i can do /?
<flaccid> cyberponix: can you let me know what this does? sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<flaccid> cyberponix: after that is re-installed, let me know what this says: sudo dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<lnx> someone  ?
<flaccid> lnx: i don't understand your question
<lnx> flaccid , how i can fix the sources and all the apt-get stuff
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25595/
<flaccid> lnx: you can fix the sources in adept | manage repositories
<anom01y> anyone here good at configuring alsa ?
<lnx> flaccid , how ?
<cyberponix> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<flaccid> lnx: open adept manager and select manage repositories from the menu
<flaccid> !adept > lnx
<ubottu> lnx, please see my private message
<flaccid> cyberponix: now what does /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/madwifi/ath_pci.ko say?
<cyberponix> even sudoed command not found
<flaccid> cyberponix: sorry:  file /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<lnx> sudo: adept: command not found
<lnx> this is the output
<flaccid> lnx: try reading the tutorial...
<flaccid> lnx: the command if you run it manual and not from the kmenu is kdesudo adept_manager
<cyberponix> kate/
<cyberponix> kate?
<flaccid> cyberponix: no the command as above. file is a command...
<flaccid> so the command is: file /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<cyberponix> k
<cyberponix> not stripped
<flaccid> cyberponix: good. now do this: sudo modprobe -r ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath_pci
<flaccid> cyberponix: after that you can check if its loaded with: lsmod | grep ath_pci
<cyberponix> Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<cyberponix> sudo modprobe -r ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath_pci
<flaccid> run the command again and let me know if it gives the error again: sudo modprobe -r ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath_pci
<cyberponix> it now says the same thing only now there is a (see dmesg)
<flaccid> huh?
<cyberponix> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/madwifi/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<cyberponix> going to run dmesg
<flaccid> yeah paste that
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25599/
<cyberponix> before warned it is long
<flaccid> cyberponix: do a sudo depmod -a and if that doesn't do anything then reboot and come back
<cyberponix> looks like I will be rebooting
<flaccid> ok np
<flaccid> i'll keep researching this as people have reported this problem
<cyberponix> ok thank you so much man I have been very frusterated with this little issue bbs
<flaccid> ok
<cyberponix> oh hey do u need to know what laptop I have?
<cyberponix> would that help?
<Hydryad> okay is there anything I can do while installing to avert grub error 17, from the partitioner menu anyways?
<Hydryad> it keeps coming up after reinstalling
<cyberponix> well if you need to know it is a toshiba satellite p205-s7804 with atheros 5007 wifi
<flaccid> wb
<cyberponix> thnx
<cyberponix> I may have found something on the other comp to help hold on a sec
<flaccid> Hydryad:  This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<Hydryad> so.. I partition some free space at the end of a drive that also has a ntfs partition... would that be why?
<Hydryad> partitioned*
<flaccid> Hydryad: menu.lst has a wrong root entry
<Hydryad> how do I rectify something like that?
<flaccid> Hydryad: goto konsole and run sudo grub then in the grub prompt run find /boot/grub/stage1
<sigma_12> whats the .ICEauthority file for? sometimes i fail to boot into kde4.1 because of it
<Hydryad> this is a non-booting machine period, I installed and it never has booted
<Hydryad> and the graphical os doesn't work for livecd
<Hydryad> it gives out-of-range errors on my monitor
<flaccid> Hydryad: you can do it from grub itself
<Hydryad> when the grub error 17 message pops up?
<flaccid> Hydryad: does that message pop up straight away or after you select a grub entry?
<Hydryad> straight away
<flaccid> reinstall grub then
<Hydryad> well I am right now... but what should I do differently
<flaccid> !grubfix | Hydryad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<flaccid> !fixgrub | Hydryad
<ubottu> Hydryad: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<anom01y> how do I get flash player to work (what is the package) ?
<Hydryad> hmm now it gives me error 22
<flaccid> Hydryad: google tells you what the errors mean
<flaccid> !flash | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Hydryad> I am googling
<Hydryad> "grub error 22" has not actually given me a definition of it
<cyberponix> anom01y: go to a webpage that needs flash if u are using firefox a yellowish tab will apper click and install
<Hydryad> ah there it is
<Hydryad> wait, no partition exists where grub is looking... not good
<flaccid> Hydryad: but you can get to grub prompt now right?
<Hydryad> trying to at least, but the error pops up too fast
<cyberponix> flaccid: have you come up with anything yet?
<flaccid> cyberponix: im waiting for you
<cyberponix> flaccid: oh lol sorry
<cyberponix> what do u think about this
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25611/
<Hydryad> thanks for all the help, unfortunately my monitors not liking the default settings does complicate any sort of recovery operation with the disk
<anom01y> anyone here know much about alsa ?
<anom01y> #alsa is dead
<flaccid> cyberponix: i think its crap. you do not need to manual install. show me the error messages in /var/log/messages after the reboot. thats what i was waiting for.
<flaccid> Hydryad: see http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html . i don't know how to fix grub 22..
<cyberponix> no such file or direct
<flaccid> cyberponix: what?
<cyberponix> thats what it says
<flaccid> cyberponix: typing something like that means nothing to a helper.
<flaccid> what is 'it'?
<cyberponix> the var/log/messages
<cyberponix> smack me around if i NEED IT LOL
<anom01y> cyberponix: isnt there a package I can install
<cyberponix> again thnx for the help
<anom01y> instead of going through the web site ect
<flaccid> cyberponix: it doesn't help. pastebin the log!
<cyberponix> for flash?
<anom01y> yes
<anom01y> mozilla'
<cyberponix>  var/log/messages
<cyberponix> bash: var/log/messages: No such file or director
<flaccid> exact error messages are what helps not, re-typing something else...
<flaccid> cyberponix: its /var/log/messages
<cyberponix> go to flash.com
<flaccid> anom01y: read the guide ubottu pasted.
<anom01y> there is no help on that guide for hardy heron
<cyberponix> do I do that through kate?
<anom01y> just dappy feisty, edgy, and dapper
<anom01y> lol
<flaccid> anom01y: follow feisty directions
<flaccid> cyberponix:
<p_quarles> anom01y, it's the same process for Hardy
<flaccid> cyberponix: you can copy it from kate /var/log/messages
<flaccid> Hydryad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/749
<flaccid> Hydryad: make sure there is not another boot disk in the system on boot eg. cdrom, usb disk etc.
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25615/
<cyberponix> there it is flaccid
<flaccid> cyberponix: run sudo modprobe -r ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath_pci and let me know what it does and puts in dmesg
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25618/
<flaccid> looks like the one from the pkg is compiled with wrong version or something
<cyberponix> ok so what should I do re-install the os and start fresh?
<cyberponix> it's pissin me off bout that much
<flaccid> cyberponix: you have mixed something up in terms of versions somewhere or ubuntu has. lets try the driver from madwifi again. one sec i give you script
<cyberponix> k
<anom01y> what is multiverse and how do I enable it ?
<flaccid> !repos | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<flaccid> manage repos in adept manager anom01y
<flaccid> cyberponix: let me test this first ok
<cyberponix> flaccid: not working too well?
<dsmith_> how can I reinstall kde desktop? kubuntu-desktop?? anything esle I should include??
<dsmith_> I went and installed ubuntu desktop, but when I removed it later, I thnk I removed too mnay things
<holycow> *hmm*
<dsmith_> hmmm?
<holycow> in kde3 i used to have the wireless applet
<holycow> is there a similar gui standalone app available for kde now that i'm running kde4?
<flaccid> cyberponix: phone call won't be long now.
<flaccid> cyberponix: run this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25625/
<flaccid> we have to use this driver because it over wrote the other mods before and to reinstall would probably take a bit of time working out what needs to be reinstalled
<flaccid> cyberponix: show me tail -n40 /var/log/messages after you have done that
<cyberponix> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25626/
<flaccid> cyberponix: that are not the commands i pasted
<flaccid> cyberponix: run them exactly as per http://paste.ubuntu.com/25625/
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25625/
<cyberponix> that where I was
<flaccid> cd madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz is a wrong command..
<cyberponix> k redoing
<cyberponix> ok even copy and past same thing
<flaccid> copy and paste is the easiest when available
<cyberponix> I am still getting the same results as I just posted
<cyberponix> no suchfile or directory
<flaccid> not possible, i have tested the script!
<flaccid> cyberponix: cd /tmp/madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007; make && sudo make install
<mlody> how i can add to autostart emerald --replace??
<flaccid> !autostart | mlody
<ubottu> mlody: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25628/
<cyberponix> could i be missing something a depackage or something?
<flaccid> cyberponix: just cd into the madwifi directotry in /tmp ...
<cyberponix> I know that a .tar.gz file is compressed maybe I am missing a decompessor
<Jucato> cyberponix: try tar xzvf <filename.tar.gz>
<Jucato> you can press Tab to autocomplete the filename
<Jucato> take note where it decompresses to
<cyberponix> that worked
<Jucato> afaik, the f in xzf should always be last, and followed by the filename... not really sure, but that's how I do it anyway :)
<cyberponix> or not still no file or directory
<Jucato> "ls"?
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25630/
<flaccid> cyberponix: cd madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007; make; sudo make install
<dlee> hey guys, anybody else having firefox 3 slowdowns when dragging selections?
<cyberponix> ok do i contenue with the script now?
<flaccid> cyberponix: did it make and install?
<cyberponix> looks like it want me to post it?
<flaccid> sure
<flaccid> if it did, then you can then do sudo modprobe -r ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath_pci
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25631/
<cyberponix> wanna make sure first?
<flaccid> nope cyberponix, just run sudo modprobe -r ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath_pci
<cyberponix> nothing happened
<flaccid> thats a good thing cyberponix. now check tail -n15 /var/log/messages to see if it loaded correctly
<cyberponix> kate right?
<flaccid> no. the above is a command
<cyberponix> k
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25632/
<flaccid> looks good cyberponix. restart knetworkmanager if you need to
<cyberponix> wilt it last timel it still work after i reboot? thats where i los
<cyberponix> for now it works great!!!!
<flaccid> as long as ath_pci is in /etc/modules then it should. if it doesn't then as usual check the log
<Jabop> anyone familiar with KVpnc?
<cyberponix> thank you, you have been on for a very long time and i thank you
<flaccid> cyberponix: i'll wait here if you wanna try a reboot
<cyberponix> i am going to reboot just to check bbs
<flaccid> cyberponix: also keep in mind if you upgrade kernel you will have to reinstall the driver again
<dsmith_> anyone have an idea what would cause KDE to alg opening windows
<dsmith_> when there is no drive activity?
<dsmith_> *lag
<cyberponix> flaccid: dude u frickin rock!!!!!
<flaccid> cyberponix: why thank you :)
<flaccid> just keep in mind the if you change the kernel..
<cyberponix> for real thank you!!! i saved all the code and have it backed up so just in case I can recover
<flaccid> cyberponix: sweet y0 np. so its just a case of extracting that driver in /tmp and building it and installing it after a kernel change and it should be sweet
<cyberponix> man u rock!!!
<flaccid> thanks again!
<cyberponix> lol now to get some ahm *cough* tools lol
<flaccid> tools?
<cyberponix> wifi sniffers and such... I know what I need and where to get em
<flaccid> cool
<mefisto__> KSystemLog will not start. the window opens, and a "loading progress" window too, but both windows are blank (nothing displayed). No error messages when starting in terminal.
<flaccid> mefisto__: report a bug
<flaccid> you could also do a strace ksystemlog
<mefisto__> flaccid: how do I do that? just type: strace ksystemlog? and what will that tell me?
<flaccid> mefisto__: yeah and look for errors etc.
<sonoftheclayr> How do I find out what module my network card uses?
<flaccid> sonoftheclayr: it will say in lshw
<sonoftheclayr> Thanks
<flaccid> np
<soda> hey can anyone help me set up my g force card so i can use my s vid for my tv
<soda> hello
<flaccid> soda: #nvidia or http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#TwinView
<soda> THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<flaccid> np. and you don't need to shout it
<soda> hey how do i make the 3d box work and all that cool stuff sorry  am new to Linux
<bigcat> :)
<bigcat> I'm too
<bigcat> how do use effect in kubuntu8.04
<bigcat> please tell me!!
<flaccid> !effects
<ubottu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<flaccid> if you use kde4, goto #kubuntu-kde4
<KalThaeden[EK]> I have a question, this is basically a Kubuntu community based room, right. So if someone has a question, anyone can answer?
<el-gokulo> yeah
<KalThaeden[EK]> cool
<cyberponix> has anyone been having isssues with dvd's playing?
<flaccid> probably
<KalThaeden[EK]> what type of problems?
<KalThaeden[EK]> there are the missing codec problems. also the type of problems where your dvd-rom isn't detected or configured right.
<KalThaeden[EK]> or properly.
<flaccid> its always better to ask about your problem specifically, otherwise there is no point
<PecisDarbs> Hi people, Kbabel has aspell support, but only when installed on Kubuntu. On Ubuntu it has only ispell support. Any suggestions for packages (except full blown kubuntu-desktop) to make Kbabel work with aspell?
<Maho> set aspell as global used engine in kontrolcenter (somewhere around kde-components or so).
<naught101> I have a one page pdf, that I want to double up (2 A5 pages on one A4 page). The scaling and rotating works fine, but the pdf output only has one copy of the original, and one blank half
<naught101> anyone have any idea how to fix that?
<naught101> I have already tried printing 2 copies - same thing
<tuxwulf> is there any way to install soem KDE desktop that is not  plasma?
<flaccid> tuxwulf: plasma is a part of kde4, not a desktop environment
<tuxwulf> .. I guess I am not clear what is exactly KDE nor desktop environment then, but either way, seems not. BIG pity.
<Jucato> tuxwulf: use KDE 3.5
<PecisDarbs> Maho: thanks :)
<bushwakko> is it possible for a ubuntu user to play around with the newest kde4.1 stuff?
<PecisDarbs> bushwakko: #kubuntu-kde4 channel
<PecisDarbs> bushwakko: there is PPA in topic, enable it and apt-get kde4 away, just be warned - it is beta, after all :)
<bushwakko> yes
<bushwakko> but i just want to play anyway ;)
<bushwakko> where is the ppa did you say?
<flaccid> wrong chan bushwakko
<PecisDarbs> bushwakko: see in #kubuntu-kde4 channel topic, there is line 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main'
<PecisDarbs> ok
<bushwakko> ok.
<bushwakko> nvm
<binskipy2u> anyone know how to enable fast user switching on kubuntu?
<binskipy2u> i have to shut down the computer and restart to get back to log in screen
<flaccid> is that after launching another session?
<binskipy2u> i click on "log off"
<binskipy2u> figured that would take me back to user list in login screen
<binskipy2u> i have to do a hard reboot
<binskipy2u> just to get back to kde log in
<binskipy2u> reason i'm asking, i installed kubuntu 8.04.1 amd64
<binskipy2u> and i installed kde4
<tuxwulf> Jucato > Yes, that's what I am doing..
<binskipy2u> and made up a username jkust to check it out
<binskipy2u> i have both enviornments
<flaccid> !enter | binskipy2u
<ubottu> binskipy2u: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<binskipy2u> sorry
<tuxwulf> Jucato > Which also means, no Kubuntu 8.04 or later for me
<binskipy2u> let me try this again. I have both kde3 and 4 and made up a user to check out kde4, when i log off, screen goes black and i cant get to the log in screen
<Jucato> tuxwulf: 8.04 has KDE 3 by default
<binskipy2u> unless i turn off the power button. is there any way to enable user switching?
<flaccid> binskipy2u: oh thats a bug
<flaccid> binskipy2u: are you full up to date?
<binskipy2u> so now i can NEVER hit ctl/alt/backspace in an emergency
<binskipy2u> lol
<binskipy2u> yes
<binskipy2u> full new installl today
<binskipy2u> first week on my new 64bit pc
<flaccid> binskipy2u put your response on 1 line!
<binskipy2u> after using a 6 yr old computer
<tuxwulf> Jucato > It does? Completely missed that. Dowenloaded the first desktop live CD I could find on the kubuntu site: kde 4...
<flaccid> binskipy2u: do you have proposed updates enabled?
<binskipy2u> let me check.
<Jucato> !khardy | tuxwulf
<ubottu> tuxwulf: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<tuxwulf> Jucato > Thanks. I will take another look.
<binskipy2u> i seem to have everything enabled in the repos.
<Jucato> tuxwulf: and I'm figuring that most of what's keeping you away from KDE 4 will be gone by 4.1 (Kubuntu 8.10) or 4.2 (Kubuntu 9.04)
<flaccid> binskipy2u: which video card and driver are you using?
<X2683>  
<binskipy2u> i seen a fast user switch applet , but it seems like thats for Ubuntu proper.. not kubuntu, i'm using an ATI 3200 HD video card
<binskipy2u> i'm using the restricted driver that popped up after install, so i installed it
<flaccid> binskipy2u: what you are talking about is not fast user switching, it is just logging out. see bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/223445 amonst other reports...
<ubottu> flaccid: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/118605/+text)
<flaccid> binskipy2u: i also use ati restricted driver and crash at least 5 times a day :(
<tuxwulf> Jucato >... Well I hope so... I am kind of fond of my kubuntu, it hurts a little to see it go the way that it looks to be going...
<flaccid> binskipy2u: can you pastebin this? dpkg -l | grep fglrx; apt-cache madison xorg-driver-fglrx
<tuxwulf> Jucato > But eh, on the kubuntu.org site it feeds me kde 4 versions... By default... seems no other available. Guess I have to search special folders again or sth...
<binskipy2u> damn sorry to hear that, it seems that after scanning thru those reports.. you just posted, most of'em are regarding compiz, i have that disabled, (only put that on to impress people that think vista is da' bomb) lool
<Jucato> tuxwulf: what site does it feed you?
<Jucato> tuxwulf: unless you're looking ath Kubuntu KDE 4 Remix
<flaccid> binskipy2u: no its nothing to do with compiz.
<tuxwulf> Jucato: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<tuxwulf> I click Hardy Heron, not kde 4 remix
<Jucato> tuxwulf: what country? what mirror are you choosing?
<binskipy2u> im reading these... and i take it, i may have to just wait for a fix? in a future update
<flaccid> binskipy2u: yes im waiting for the fix too, although they have no idea what the actual problem is and it affects not just ati people. there are many bug reports..
<binskipy2u> its not a big deal, i am dual booting with vista, (only for photoshop cs2, and an all in one printer) and in 2 weeks i've only been in vista for bout an hour
<flaccid> [19:33] <flaccid> binskipy2u: can you pastebin this? dpkg -l | grep fglrx; apt-cache madison xorg-driver-fglrx
<binskipy2u> what do you mean pastebin?
<flaccid> !pastebin | binskipy2u
<ubottu> binskipy2u: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tuxwulf> Jucato : Taiwan, I tried a couple of many. They may be listed there but are not always online/active or whatever, so whichever one works
<binskipy2u> and type that command in a term?
<binskipy2u> and pastebin the output?
<tuxwulf> jucato : Then kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso  or torrent
<flaccid> binskipy2u: yeah
<Jucato> hm.. maybe the 8.04.1 Desktop CD is only available as KDE 4?
<tuxwulf> YEs, that is what I figured, hence my sadness
<binskipy2u> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25646/
<tuxwulf> So at least my idea of what is the default in 8.04 is different
<Jucato> tuxwulf: well, I'm not really sure. as far as 8.04 is concerned there are 2 separate versions
<flaccid> binskipy2u: you don't have proposed enabled, but its in updates now and looks like the same package. so yeah not much we can both do. im using the same driver
<binskipy2u> oh well
<binskipy2u> just sucks that id have to hard re-boot if x crashes instead of just ctl/alt/bksp and bringing it right back up
<tuxwulf> I am glad to find out KDE 3 is still available on this latest kubuntu version, though it seems to be chosen to become obsolete as it is...
<binskipy2u> thank God that linux doesnt crash all that much , and this new computer kicks ass.. got a monster(to me, that is, since i dont play any games) of a computer system
<flaccid> binskipy2u: indeed. i hard crash over 5 times a day. the weird thing is that i generally don't crash on logout, the fix they put in the proposed update fixed it for me but obviously not you
<tuxwulf> got to go, sort of...
<jaakkome> so how long 'till kde 4 becomes usable? :]
<flaccid> could be quite a long time i reckon
<binskipy2u> flaccid, could it be in "restricted backports"?
<binskipy2u> main restricted universe multiverse
<binskipy2u> thats the only one that i dont have checked off in synaptic
<flaccid> i forget what it is called in adept but its http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/restricted and yeah its the same package it seems anyway
<binskipy2u> i dont have any of them at all that say the word proposed, should i open up adept instead
<binskipy2u> and do it from there, see if that works
<flaccid> binskipy2u: just need deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed universe main multiverse restricted (in your /etc/apt/sources.list)
<jaakkome> I'm still having trouble with alsa.
<jaakkome> anybody know how to get it to play sounds? ;)
<flaccid> jaakkome: aplay
<jaakkome> don't hear much
<jaakkome> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1272:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Unknown field mmap_emulation
<flaccid> i guess you have a problem then
<jaakkome> oh dear
<binskipy2u> flaccid.. i hate to ask a stupid question on that apt source you posted, where do i "stop" in copying
<binskipy2u> to paste into sources list, i'm kinda new at a few things or at least getting used to doing things a different way
<flaccid> binskipy2u: the line is: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed universe main multiverse restricted
<binskipy2u> thanks
<binskipy2u> damn i need a key
<flaccid> yeah, thats why its better do it with adept
<binskipy2u> just did
<binskipy2u> 16, updates.. one of them er..2 of'em were x server related
<flaccid> adept looks after the keys
<binskipy2u> let me try it ill be back
<flaccid> cool, that could definately be what you need as i no longer get the on logout hard crash like you..
<flaccid> dang
<binskipy2u> well flaccid, it didnt work, had to do 2 hard reboots, figured id just log off and it would work, since it didnt figured i had to restart the entire system instead
<binskipy2u> then i tried again, and it didnt work that time either
<flaccid> binskipy2u: unfortunate.
<binskipy2u> is there a service, or package that i could be missing or should be started for user switching to occur?
<flaccid> binskipy2u: no. i don't think you get it. its a bug.
<flaccid> binskipy2u: you could try the normal driver instead of the restricted. ie. run kdesudo jockey-kde and disable the restricted
<binskipy2u>  is atis linux driver from it's website "better" then the restricted one? from synaptic?
<flaccid> binskipy2u: its the same
<binskipy2u> oh well, this isnt a huge deal, i just set it to save all open apps in session
<mefisto__> in konqueror, www.smh.com.au will crash konqueror, but www.theage.com.au (it's sister site with identical design and very similar content) loads fine. Any ideas why? (btw, I tried it in konqueror on an opensuse livecd and it did not crash)
<binskipy2u> so if worse comes to worse, and i'm doing something important, everything will open up again the way i left it... so wont be so painfull to have to do a hard reboot
<mefisto__> can someone confirm for me that www.smh.com.au does crash konqueror?
<flaccid> mefisto__: yep it does for me
<pag> mefisto__, doesn't crash here.
<flaccid> mefisto__: it doesn't in konqueror-kde4 however. i would submit a bug
<fulat2k> hi folks, my desktop is running on a dist-upgraded hardy from feisty.  i installed compiz before i upgraded and now i can't seem to get the nice alt-tab switching plugins.  any idea how to reset the settings and get the defaults for Hardy?
<fulat2k> mefisto__: crashes for me here as well
<flaccid> fulat2k: compiz fusion help is in #compiz-fusion
<djwisdom> Konqueror Version 4.0.5 (KDE 4.0.5) doesn't crash when loading www.smh.com.au
<fulat2k> flaccid: thx
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> bbs
<sigma_12> how do i mount a .bin image file?
<flaccid> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lakis1982> hiii..  i have downloaded a racing game for linux called    racer .... tha file was  in    .run format and i installed it .... now how can i uninstall the game ????
<flaccid> like that if the .bin is an actual iso and not an executable
<flaccid> lakis1982: see the doco of the 3rd party vendor
<lakis1982> what you mean?
<flaccid> lakis1982: the game should of came with uninstall instructions.
<lakis1982> there are not any
<flaccid> sigma_12: you also may need to convert with http://he.fi/bchunk/ which is probably in the repos
<flaccid> lakis1982: not a good 3rd party vendor then
<lakis1982> listen listen
<lakis1982> i went into the game folder
<lakis1982> its in    /usr/local/games/racer    ......  in there there exists a file saying uninstall  .... its a shell script ... can i do something with it in order to uninstall the game?
<flaccid> lakis1982: probably, thats probably what it is for
<lakis1982> what can i do wiht it ?
<mefisto__> lakis1982: what did you need to do to install the game?
<flaccid> run it with sudo
<flaccid> [20:43] <lakis1982> hiii..  i have downloaded a racing game for linux called    racer .... tha file was  in    .run format and i installed it .... now how can i uninstall the game ????
<lakis1982> you mean to type .... sudo /usr/local/games/racer/uninstall   ???
<Andy_D_1975> Hi there, when downloading kubuntu-8.04.1-dvd-i386, I repeatedly get a specific MD5 which differs from the one given on the site. The DVD won't start (neither live nor installation nor memory test), and when trying to run the umenu.exe in Windows, I get "invalid cd detected". Any suggestion? Thanks a lot!
<flaccid> lakis1982: yeah if thats the location of the uninstall script
<lakis1982> ok i went to the games dir   with the    cd command
<lakis1982> now i should type what ??? sudo uninstall ?
<flaccid> lakis1982: sudo ./uninstall if you are in the pwd
<lakis1982> what is pwd?
<flaccid> present working directory
<lakis1982> it says could not find a usable uninstall programm
<flaccid> ah well. this is the problem with 3rd party providers that don't have doco. where do you d/l this thing from?
<lakis1982> www.racer.nl
<flaccid> lakis1982: and you didn't bother reading the documentation on their site?
<lakis1982> no
<Dr_willis> Its using the loki installer according to their site.
<Dr_willis> neat looking little game.. i may try it later.
<Dr_willis> Looks like one can just delete the racer directory. and its uninstalled.  :) how old-skool
<flaccid> yes but the question is about files outside of that directory it could of installed
<Dr_willis> Yep. the 'alternatve' install docs are basicially 'unzip here, run ./racer'   im not on a linux box to test at this time however.
<flaccid> someone should complain to them about lack of instructions to uninstall
<Dr_willis> the windows versions just unzips to a single dir.  - yea... i am driving a car... :) heh heh..
<Dr_willis> back to work
<RurouniJones> possibly an unanswerable question but what is the general consensus as to which is better? Qemu or Virtualbox>
<Dr_willis> I thought virtualbox was based on qemu.
<Dr_willis> Virtualbox has a nice gui, and contrll tools. and so forth. I tend to use it a lot when testing livecds
<markit> recent kernel (2.6.24-19)  makes my usb keyboard and mice attached to the laptop not to be recognized, any clue? (with 2.6.24-18 and previous works fine)
<markit> I'm using kubuntu 8.0.4
<binskipy2u> flaccid thanks for all your help, i found this awesome 'buntu speed tweak site.. i posted the site on the ubuntu forums,many said they used it, and it worked..so i did them all, and noticed a 10sec boot time difference..
<binskipy2u> http://www.salatti.net/tweak-ubuntu-for-speed/
<flaccid> cool, well sort of cool
<flaccid> you would get faster boot time by cutting out unused services, but boot time is nearly irrelevant as performance is judged once you are booted
<Dr_willis> 10 sec boot time gain. when one has several month+ Uptimes :)
<binskipy2u> yeah but what the heck, just cant find an innitab file.. wher it says it should be in /etc
<binskipy2u> i know ive seen that file in other distros in the etc folder
<Pici> binskipy2u: Ubuntu doesn't use inittab, see /etc/rc.local and update-rc.d
<Pici> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> ive never heard of that 'profile' tip that site mentions.
<flaccid> people are never happy with out of box, they have to try to 'tweak' it
<binskipy2u> its that what's linux all about.. tweaking and doing things under the hood
<binskipy2u> so to speak.. configuring every lil thing... almost like braggin gentoo users
<Pici> binskipy2u: That article is over a year old.
<binskipy2u> still works
<flaccid> no thats not what linux is about at all :)
<Dr_willis> Pici,  i noticed that also...
<Dr_willis> the Concurrent booting  - seems to have potential  :)  at least i now that i have new dualcore machines
<binskipy2u> i just got my first 64bit and new computer in 6 years
<flaccid> i don't get that part as SMP is supported in the generic kernel..
<binskipy2u> triple core 8450 amd.. i'm still impressed
<Dr_willis> i was thinking that specific services could spawn to the background was what concurrent booting does.. but i will have to test it out later.
<toshatosha> опять хрень на русском писать, чтоб на другой какнал переключиться :( вечно забываю в память его занести :(
<Githzerai> !ru | toshatosha
<ubottu> toshatosha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JuJuBee> How do I make my external HD automount on /media/400G ?  It is currently mounting as /media/disk.  However when I go to Storage Media using Dolphin, it shows as 400G
<flaccid> JuJuBee: how did you go in disks & filesystems?
<JuJuBee> System settings crashes when I try to run it.
<flaccid> JuJuBee: is this kde3?
<JuJuBee> Yes, but I have kde4 installed also
<JuJuBee> I am using 3 for now
<flaccid> JuJuBee: run it like this kdesudo /usr/bin/systemsettings and then see if it crashes when you click on it
<JuJuBee> Crashes after I enter sudo password
<flaccid> JuJuBee: ok. run kdesudo kate /etc/fstab then pastebin the contents and leave it open for editing
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25673/
<JuJuBee> what is the diff between using sudo and kdesudo ?
<JuJuBee> flaccid : now what do I do?
<flaccid> sorry JuJuBee one sec
<JuJuBee> K
<ronr> hi, I run kubuntu on my r1e laptop, sounds works but has near unhearable volume and if I put in headphones, I don't hear anything, any clues?
<flaccid> am cooking pasta too 1sec
<ronr> btw, r1e is the asus r1e laptop
<flaccid> JuJuBee: what is your mount | grep /media/disk ?
<psycholic> did something change in kde 4 or the new kernel i'm having problems mounting one of my drives
<JuJuBee> flaccid : blank, I manually mounted the volume on /media/400G
<psycholic> it says i need to specify a os
<psycholic> or filesystem
<psycholic> that is in refence to say fat32/16
<JuJuBee> flaccid : however mount | grep /dev/sdb1 says /dev/sdb1 on /media/400G type ext3 (rw)
<flaccid> thanks JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> welcome
<JuJuBee> It used to be FAT32 and I named the drive under windows as 400G and it used to mount that way.  However, since I  never use the drive with windows now I reformatted it ext3.
<flaccid> JuJuBee: add the extra line to fstab then sudo umount /media/400G; sudo mount -a
<JuJuBee> What happens when the disk is not connected?
<ronr> how can I increase the volume in kubuntu? I got kmix set to the top and my application as well
<flaccid> JuJuBee: it won't mount and when you do connect it hald should respect it. you can take out the auto option and replace with noauto if you want
<TheKiNG|Linux> Hello, after updating xorg, my resolutions dont go where they need to be
<TheKiNG|Linux> i can no longer get 1024x768
<JuJuBee> flaccid : so enter /dev/sdb1    /media/400G    ext3    auto    0  0  ?
<flaccid> JuJuBee: yeah
<JuJuBee> thanks flaccid
<JuJuBee> Enjoy the pasta...
<flaccid> mad
<ronr> apparently sounds issues are really hard on kubuntu.. I'll reboot to vista :(
<Jabop> Is anyone familiar with kvpnc?
<pierre__> Hello! can anyone tell me how I can get my original inlog handeling back in kde 3.5
<Linutauro> MSG NickServ VERIFY REGISTER linutauro fgxtvitbxbvv
<Schorfi> :/
<ubunturos> wops, was that an encrypted password?
<White_Lightning> lol
<flaccid> i didn't think irc has encrypted passwords :O
<ubunturos> hmm, that probably calls for a "feature". Errors such as these should display encrypted passwords
<vbgunz> konqueror: WARNING: getJSEventListener: event listener already found but with html=true - please report this, we thought it would never happen
<flaccid> huh heh
<vbgunz> could this be why I lose all control of stdin? I cannot type anything into any program lately... konqueror freezes and so does kmail... anyone know whats up?
<flaccid> vbgunz: submit a bug
<Kamugo> HI!
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vbgunz> flaccid: I don't know what could be causing not being able to type into any opened program or shortcuts not working
<Kamugo> someone know how to display the windows of the current desktop in COmpiz!?
<Kamugo> and not all the windows of all desktops
<Jucato> Kamugo: you might want to ask in #compiz-fusion to get better answers
<malder> SOS!
<morvan> Allo ?
<morvan> Sa marche ?
<malder> Зравствуйте? кто можт помочь с установкой мозилы под Убунту?
<Dededede4> >...<
<Dededede4> malder est moi on est fait pour se conprendre :°
<malder> Утпдшыр здя
<malder> English plz
<Dededede4> ok
<malder> can you help me to install Mozilla??
<user1> opdracht niet gevonden polish plz
<user1> opdracht niet gevonden polish plz
<user1> opdracht niet gevonden polish plz
<engineer> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dededede4> No flood pleaz x_x
<engineer> malder sudo aptitude install firefox-3.0
<thewhitepelican> does anyone here use wine?
<Dededede4> >...<
<Dededede4> Y'a des francais :D
<Dededede4> ?
<Dededede4> Non ?
<Dededede4> Ro >;<
<thewhitepelican> je ne parle pas francais
<Dededede4> COOL
<Dededede4> :D
<engineer> knock it off will ya
<Dededede4> You pseak anglish ?
<engineer> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dededede4> >...<
<Githzerai> !ru | malder
<ubottu> malder: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<thewhitepelican> still waiting for an answer
<malder> <ubottu> СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<engineer> thewhitepelican what question
<engineer> oh
<engineer> no i don't
<thewhitepelican> there isa a procedure to follow prior to using wine, but I don't know what iti s
<Dr_willis_> there is?
<Dr_willis_> Ive never noticed a procedure.. other then installing wine.
<thewhitepelican> as far as I remember from using another distro, yes
<Dr_willis_> the old winesetup tool isent really needed these days
<thewhitepelican> I think you need to run a procedure to set up a /windows/* folder system
<Daisuke_Ido> thewhitepelican: you haven't had to do that in a very long time
<thewhitepelican> I just recall that in Gentoo, you had to do something
<Dr_willis_> in gentoo you have to do a lot of things..
<Dr_willis_> the .wine directory is made for you when you furst run wine in ubuntu
<engineer> touche
<thewhitepelican> Daisuke_Ido, I had no idea
<flaccid> !wine | thewhitepelican
<ubottu> thewhitepelican: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<thewhitepelican> so essentially, just install whatever programs you want?
<flaccid> ie. run winecfg after installing wine
<thewhitepelican> oh ok
<flaccid> !appdb | thewhitepelican needs to compat first
<ubottu> thewhitepelican needs to compat first: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jabop> I'm having an issue with Kvpnc. I can successfully connect to my vpn, but if I restart X and log back in and try reconnecting to the vpn, the authorization is failed. Anyone have any idea what could cause this?
<thewhitepelican> I will check that out, thanks
<flaccid> Jabop: i don't think somebody can help today..
<Jabop> flaccid: umm okay?
<flaccid> if someone could of helped then they would of already. you have repeated many many times
<joshOvki> hey, how do is schedule a disk check on boot?
<flaccid> joshOvki: once off or every boot?
<joshOvki> flaccid: one off
<thewhitepelican> wow, once more ubuntu impresses me :) it's all in black and white about what to do about wine
<joshOvki> easier to boot into safemode?
<flaccid> joshOvki: checking the right way to do it
<Guest72197> I've an error during compilation of a program, it's the error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Chrysalis> does yahoo not work with konqueror?
<flaccid> kamugo: did you install build-essential or a c compiler?
<flaccid> Chrysalis: it should
<Chrysalis> doesnt ;/ do i need to change it to identify as firefox?
<Chrysalis> i get the 'why miss out' page about supported browsers
<kamugo> flaccid: no
<flaccid> joshOvki: a few options. the best is probably logout to kdm then goto a tty and restart with shutdown -r -F now which will forcefsk
<flaccid> !build | kamugo
<ubottu> kamugo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<joshOvki> thanks flaccid, i will give that a go
<flaccid> Chrysalis: ah yeah yahoo does UA sniffing which is not good
<flaccid> joshOvki: np
<Chrysalis> flaccid: so what do i need to do?
<kamugo> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<flaccid> Chrysalis: goto konv settings | configure and browser identification part
<Chrysalis> flaccid: k to firefox?
<flaccid> yeah that should be suffice Chrysalis
<Chrysalis> flaccid: hmm, i thought there would be a global setting or a drop down menu, seems i can only do it per website
<kamugo> new error in ./configure : checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Pici> kamugo: install the xorg-dev package
<flaccid> Chrysalis: yeah that would be a logical decision on the projects behalf. ie. not good to global UA spoof (for several reasons like incorrect browser metrics, condoning UA sniffing, consistancy etc.)
<llutz> Moin
<kamugo> thanks
<Chrysalis> ok, another question, about installing subversion... probably the wrong place to ask but is there a how to wiki somewhere on installing
<flaccid> !subversion | Chrysalis
<ubottu> Chrysalis: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<user1> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<user1> Xlib: No protocol specified
<user1> (synaptic:8871): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<user1> root@linux:/home/user1#
<flaccid> !pastebin | user1
<ubottu> user1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> user1: you are running a root shell in X which is run by the user. you cannot do this.
<user1> plz polish
<flaccid> !pl | user1
<ubottu> user1: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<flaccid> user1: do not use a root shell (via su etc.). use sudo instead so you can have access to the X display
<Jabop> sorry just came back.
<Jabop> [10:05] <flaccid> if someone could of helped then they would of already. you have repeated many many times
<Jabop> I believe I asked once before that.
<Jabop> once != many times
<kwtm> If we want to use Compiz in Kubuntu, do we install the package "compiz" (which is not installed by default)?  Or do we only need to install "compiz-kde" (which *is* installed by default)?  I can't seem to get any Compiz effects with the default config.
<flaccid> Jabop: i recall more than once, perhaps it was in other channels too
<flaccid> anyway this isn't going to find you someone to help you with your problem
<Jabop> Right. I asked in Kubuntu and KDE, both logical areas of interest for this sort of question.
<flaccid> !compiz | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Chrysalis> flaccid: i actually had the same problem as user1 and the problem was the the user dir was owned by root, not sure how it happened but remaking with adduser (i think) fixed it
<Jabop> But thanks for your non help.
<kkathman> how would I restart arts??
<flaccid> Chrysalis: thats a different scenario, but similar. you don't need to re adduser either, but rather just change ownership on ~/
<kkathman> for some reason, sound just quit.
<flaccid> Jabop: my pleasure :)
<flaccid> free support is free support. there are many times when somebody cannot help you.
<Jabop> So next time I ask, I don't want you to chime in.
<Chrysalis> flaccid: yea, tried that first but didnt work, apparently something went wrong the first time i made the user so i just remade
<flaccid> Jabop: stop repeating and maybe i will stop 'chiming'
<kwtm> flaccid: Thanks for the help.  On a somewhat related note: I copied over several of my config files from my old Kubuntu installation (7.04), and now I no loinger have "Desktop Effects" on my system settings.  Is there a particular config file (like .kde/share/config/ksystemsettingsrc or something) that I would modify (or restore) to bring back the Desktop Effects icon?
<flaccid> Chrysalis: you probably didn't add the user correctly so it had a homedir or something
<Jabop> I know that you don't know how to solve it, so I don't need to hear from you.
<flaccid> Jabop: too bad.
<flaccid> kwtm: not sure what you mean. where was this icon ?
<Jabop> Can you change the motd?
<Jabop> To "Don't ask questions more than once within 24 hours"
<bazhang> Jabop, what is the issue
<Chrysalis> flaccid: home dir was there, it just couldnt read .Xauthority even though it had full permissions to do so, anyway, it works now :)
<Jabop> bazhang: The issue is, I don't think there should be any carrying on about me asking a question in a help channel.
<DrSilent> so drop it already
<DrSilent> jeezus
<kwtm> flaccid: You said "System Settings -> Desktop Effects" (which I saw before).  But under System Settings, I no longer have the Desktop Effects, just ... you know, Printers, Accessibility, Network, etc.
<flaccid> Chrysalis: oh thats a different situation. that file would have a lock on it from current session etc. anyway doesn't amtter
<bazhang> Jabop, what was the kubuntu/ubuntu issue
<Jabop> kvpnc failing auth after an X restart.
<flaccid> kwtm: thats kde4 only
<Chrysalis> flaccid: yes, 'couldnt get a lock' or something like that was the actual error i think
<flaccid> Chrysalis: yep
<bazhang> Jabop, how did you get it going? can you do so again? might this be a bug-->ie have you looked on launchpad
<Jabop> bazhang: I can successfully connect to my vpn after a restart. It will work flawlessly up until X is restarted - then once logged back in, the auth fails. There are no other instances of kvpnc running.
<flaccid> kde3 does not have desktop effects but you can try the experimental desktop-effects-kde pkg/binary
<kwtm> flaccid: Oh.  And, sorry, I said that "you said" but actually that was ubotu.  Thanks anyway.
<flaccid> np
<bazhang> Jabop, right; what about the questions I just asked
<Jabop> bazhang: I got it going by configuring the options properly. I ran the program. It works. If I need to connect again I have to completely restart. Yes.
<flaccid> Jabop: also did you check the log on the vpn server. that should verify if its a wrong key etc.
<Jabop> It is easily resolvable with a restart but I just dont think that is the best option.
<bazhang> Jabop, it is a bug on launchpad then? if not you might wish to file one to make it better app
<flaccid> !bugs | Jabop
<ubottu> Jabop: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jabop> I suppose I could do so bazhang. flaccid - ms-chap fails auth, there isn't much info on the web about it, so I figured I'd ask here
<bazhang> Jabop, when you say restart you mean restart the service or the computer
<Jabop> The whole system
<bazhang> oh
<flaccid> i would start by submitting a bug with as much detail log the log entry as possible. if it keeps the config for the vpn connection and fails on a re-connect then that sounds like a bug to me
<bazhang> Jabop, in future you may also consider asking in #ubuntu as there are a ton of helpers there as well.
<Jabop> I figured I would get directed here as it is a KDE app
<flaccid> doubt #ubuntu will won't to help with a k app
<flaccid> and they never help me in there anyway heh
<bazhang> Jabop, the underlying system is the same
<bazhang> flaccid, because we know you :)
<flaccid> yes bazhang but its a k application
<bazhang> vpn is vpn though
<flaccid> well every single time i've gone to #ubuntu and asked a question i never get a response and if i do its a waste of time
<flaccid> yes but its being called from a k frontend
<bazhang> the power of positive thinking :)
<Jabop> What could be a bug in kubuntu may not be a bug in ubuntu :o
<bazhang> never can tell :)
<bazhang> plenty of kde users in there as well
<flaccid> anyway point is submitting a bug report is going to help more than randomly asking here. i know this because not many people use kvpnc etc.
<flaccid> bazhang: yeah but its not the right place to ask, here is
<vbgunz> anyone know what has happened to the re module for python? I am having some serious re pattern matching problems, has to be the module :/
<Guttern> Hi, I've KDE4, all it's correct except one thing, when I restart, all the icons and changes I do dissapear :S
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 Guttern
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BluesKaj> hate to admit this , but samba seems terribly broken on Hardy
<azinheira> help
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<azinheira> como registo o meu nick?
<Pici> !register | azinheira
<ubottu> azinheira: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<BluesKaj> !it | azinheira
<ubottu> azinheira: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<azinheira> help
<flaccid> BluesKaj: why you think its broken?
<BluesKaj> flaccid, cuz it was working fine until I installed hardy, then it was intermittent , now it doesn't see the windows shares at all
<flaccid> that doesn't mean anything. samba browsing/election is not simple. its dependant on all the clients and servers on the broadcast..
<BluesKaj> tried various smb.conf fixes in the forums but my setup isn't responding at all
<BluesKaj> I"m no t wirless
<flaccid> define 'see'
<azinheira> as
<azinheira> as
<azinheira> as
<azinheira> as
<azinheira> as
<azinheira> as
<flaccid> this has nothing to do with the connection type
<Jucato> azinheira: stop that
<azinheira> why?
<Jucato> because you are flooding
<azinheira> haha
<Jucato> !pt | azinheira
<ubottu> azinheira: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<azinheira> look
<BluesKaj> flaccid, the smb:/ MSHOME share on the network doesn't list the windows pc , like it did in Gutsy...is that clear enuff ?
<azinheira>  near the sea
<azinheira> fuck all americans
<flaccid> BluesKaj: yeah i heard you first time. you need to understand smb/nmb browsing/election ie. workgroup and local masters, os level etc..
<flaccid> you most likely have an incorrect config or another client is causing a problem in election/browsing
<flaccid> i assure you samba is not broken.
<dBera> dbus-x11 does not start session dbus at login anymore and KDE does not start session dbus at login either ... is there any official way to rectify this ?
<dBera> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beagle/+bug/207157/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207157 in dbus "dbus does not start automatically in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> flaccid, ok then how do we " unwashed " fix the smb.conf file so that you "experts" can help us fix something that wasn't supposed to be broken in the fiorst place
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  it does list the other pc's ? just one pc not showing up?
<JoshOvki> hey again, ive screwed up Grub, im getting error 17
<minhaaj> i can't back up my home through rsync back up
<minhaaj> says file operation not permitted to some files
<minhaaj> can someone help ?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, it's not listing the windows pc , the linux pc is listed intermittently , sometimes it's there , othertimes it "times out"
<Jabop> Does anyone know the option to print wget results to the terminal? I don't want to use curl or lynx
<ernesto_> hi! i cant get alsa to start at start up
<ernesto_> how do i reconfigure alsa?
<flaccid> BluesKaj: samba is not simple. nothing is broken. you need to learn samba.
<kkathman> flaccid:  how many bugs are logged in launchpad on samba?
<flaccid> also you might wanna check the firewalls on the client to make sure the samba ports are not filtered
<flaccid> kkathman: i have idea, why?
<kkathman> flaccid:  being in software for almost 30 years - I tend to always know that software is always broken, just that people havent found the bugs yet :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Pici, get life !
<Pici> BluesKaj: This channel is for support, if you feel like arguing, do it somewher else.
<minhaaj> i can't back up my home through rsync back up
<minhaaj> says file operation not permitted to some files
<wyginwys> hi to anybody
<minhaaj> can someone help ?
<wyginwys> I have a question about kde socks proxy configuration
<wyginwys> I want to make all requests from kde through socks proxy
<BluesKaj> Pici, who asked you to be a cop anyway ? lighten up
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: now now ;)
<kkathman> howdy Tm_T :)
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<wyginwys> any help,reference will be appreciated
<Tm_T> hi kkathman and BluesKaj
<Jucato> BluesKaj: please calm down. he doesn't have to be asked to be a cop. he is one already
<Jucato> (and so am I...)
<Tm_T> I'm not!
 * Tm_T hides
<Jucato> :P
<BluesKaj> Jucato, offtopic cops....bah humbug ! :)
<Bonner> I was wondering, does anyone have experience with running Kubuntu on a HP 6720s laptop? or any laptop with a Broadcom 802.11 a/b/g WLAN wireless card?
<bazhang> Bonner, the 43xx chipset?
<Bonner> I'm not sure actually, how would I find that out?
<bazhang> lspci in the terminal (konsole) Bonner
<bazhang> Bonner, just the one line (dont paste the rest here)
<Bonner> I'm not running Kubuntu at the moment, i'm running Vista. I'm looking to switch you see
<bazhang> Bonner, yes it will work, though some fiddling will be necessary
<Bonner> Ahh good, I tried Ubuntu with this and was never able to get the wireless card to work, s i'm looking around at other Distros
<bazhang> Bonner, best to try out the live cd first
<Bonner> I will, thanks :)
<bazhang> :)
<fonscho> Bonner: Normally, same problem with wireless cards
<fonscho> under Kubuntu
<fonscho> it's the same kernel etc.
<bazhang> he's gone :)
<fonscho> not good ;-)
<martijn81> distro does not matter afaik for wifi
<Jucato> martijn81: it does a bit... specially on the kernel, drivers, and patches
<martijn81> ok :)
<fonscho> i don't think KDE is better for his wifi ;-)
<Jucato> now I'd have to say that DE doesn't matter for wifi :)
<Jucato> (of course it helps a lot)
<martijn81> well, i do not even know what GU
<martijn81> well, i do not even know what GUI gnome uses for wifi connections
<fonscho> in my opinion...he should test to work his card with ndiswrapper
<Jucato> martijn81: Ubuntu uses network manager as well
<fonscho> martijn81: well, IMHO networkmanager
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff for broadcom
<martijn81> i see
<Jucato> !bc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bc
<fonscho> Jucato: sorry, you were faster ;-)
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<martijn81> someoone lately helped to get my wifi under kde4 working
<Jucato> bazhang: ^^^^ ?
<fonscho> my notebook doesn't work with kernel under 2.6.25 :-( broadcom 43
<martijn81> now i can use the rocking kde4-beta2
<fonscho> so, now debian sid works on it ;-)
<bazhang> Jucato, that can work too
<fonscho> martijn81: kde4-beta2 is really cool
<fonscho> and amarok-nightly is great
<parkin__> whats new with amarok nightly?
<martijn81> only dolphin does not seems to work as it should
<fonscho> parkin__: amarok 2.0 alpha
<fonscho> for kde4
<parkin__> oh ok
<fonscho> new is a new style.....using widges in the middle of the windows
<fonscho> like for wikipedia etc.
<Jucato> martijn81: how is it not working as it should?
<martijn81> Jucato: any shortcut to start it up does nothing
<Jucato> that's weird..
<anomaly> hey
<martijn81> it only works from inside bash
<wyginwys> any ideas about using socks proxy with kubuntu from system settings
<Jucato> martijn81: you can ask the people in #kubuntu-kde4 if they have any ideas about it
<ernesto_> hi, i have a big problem this is what i get when i try to load the sound server "unable to connect to sound server" any ideas on how to fix this problem?
<flaccid> kkathman: thats a bad generalisation for someone in software for that long
<kkathman> its just true tho :)
<flaccid> kkathman: generalisations are never true entirely, thats why they are a generalisation. and if you knew how samba works..
<BluesKaj> ernesto_, open a terminal and type or copy & paste this : cat /proc/asound/cards
<flaccid> BluesKaj: pastebin findsmb and smbtree please
<flaccid> i've finished watching rambo so i can help now BluesKaj
<Schorfi> now you know what to do? :)
<ernesto_> i get 3 rsults
<kkathman> flaccid:  which is exactly why your statement that "its not broken" was generalistic in nature also - why not help someone diagnose the issue than offer a blatent "its not broken"?   Enough of this - come to #k-o if you'd like to continue the discussion, sir.
<BluesKaj> flaccid, I removed samba and deleted the text in the smb.conf file ...thinking of a different approach
<ernesto_>  VIA8233 - VIA 8233,  ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI and MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<flaccid> kkathman: i am helping so back off. go read up on what a proof of concept is. its better to prove something then guess that something is broken.
<BluesKaj> ok ernesto_ try this : lspci | grep audio
<flaccid> BluesKaj: well that aint going to fix samba :) believe me if you knew how smb browsing works, you would know that its dependent on ALL samba clients on the network which includes windows machines etc.
<ernesto_> BluessKaj Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02) IA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 30)
<BluesKaj> uhmm yes flaccid , I'm aware of that
<ernesto_> what bothers me is that it was working 15 minutes ago
<kabil> hi all
<flaccid> BluesKaj: let me know if you want to give it another shot.
<BluesKaj> ok ernesto_ asoundconf set-default-card "Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI"
<kabil> beni duyan varmı
<ernesto_> BluessKaj ok, now what? :)
<DarthFrog> Is it just me that can't see something hiding in plain site or does KDE 4.1 beta 2 Kopete not do IRC?
<flaccid> DarthFrog: #kubuntu-kde4
<DarthFrog> flaccid: Yeah, I'm asking there, too.  Not a very lively channel, though. :-)
<donsdl> If you get Amarok nightly, do you wind up with two Amaroks? (If you have an older version.)
<ubuntu__> hi alll
<flaccid> yes i noticed, you Just asked there
<chx> is it possible to time out windows? after a few days , there are an unbearable amount of skype / kopete windows lying all around :)
<flaccid> donsdl: yep
<donsdl> flaccid: Thanks.
<flaccid> chx: not that i know of. but kopete should have option to not automatically open a popup
<donsdl> Are both Amaroks in the K menu?
<chx> flaccid: not popups, i chat with joe for ten minutes then the window stays there idle.
<flaccid> donsdl: yep
<flaccid> chx: thats what closing is for. i don't believe there is auto close window function
<donsdl> flaccid: Thanks again.  I guess I need to re-subscribe.
<flaccid> np
<BluesKaj> flaccid, my problem may stem from a new XP install on wife's pc , a clue is that my router used to list the wife's windows pc in the "workgroup" Domain , now it's listed as "unknown " altho the IP address is correct.
<BluesKaj> I have to reboot the router again ...wife is having email send probs ..brb
<solifugus> What's an easy to use program for writing up a quick drawing (freehand, yet able to add text)?  This is for rough designs of physical objects..
<nado> hi
<nado> how do i remove all files with a certain extension out of a directory and all its subdirectories?
<donsdl> What is the repository that begins with Medi?  I don't have it any more.
<DarthFrog> medibuntu
<Jucato> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Pici> find . -iname "*.ext" -execdir rm {} \;    run it without the execdir part first to make sure that you have the right files.
<donsdl> Thanks guys.
<Pici> nado: where . is the directory you want to delete stuff out of
<ubuntu__> ikonia http://pastebin.com/d13d8ced4
<nado> pici: thanks, that worked :)
<rickest> solifugus: maybe 'dia'
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm connected to an ubuntu box (krfb) that automatically logs in, but I need to make sure that krfb starts again after a reboot. how would I do that?
<Jucato> solifugus: Inkscape, Dia, Kivio
<Pepcok> hi, does anybody know how can I "connect" Audacious with Last fm? I've downloaded the newest pludgins for Audacious but it didn't help me
<flaccid> BluesKaj: would be good to look at this soon as i have to get some sleep soon
<Doryian> how to install a .deb package in kubuntu?
<llutz> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Doryian> ooooo thanks
<Doryian> and after i installed it i dont have a shortcut in my menu
<engineer> make one
<Doryian> :))
<Doryian> how?
<engineer> right click the submenu where you want it to go
<Jucato> Depends on what the package is, what it does, and how it was packaged (if it was packaged correctly, it should appear in your menu)
<flaccid> there will only be a shortcut if the package has one in it. sometimes you need to restart kicker to refresh the kmenu
<engineer> or just launch jmenuedit
<Jucato> engineer: I'm sure you meant 'k' :)
<engineer> ye k
<engineer> kmenuedit
<jpds> Jucato: The keys are right next to each other.
<Jucato> undeed
<engineer> he's picky
<Jucato> er.. indeed :)
<flaccid> no, jindeed :p
<Pepcok> so does anybody know how to connect audacious and lastfm?
<Jucato> jpds, engineer: when you're giving out commands, you have to be extra picky :)
<Doryian> thanks for the help guys
<flaccid> Pepcok: if someone did know they would of responded
<flaccid> Pepcok: how do you know its possible?
<jpds> sudo -u jucato ./get_me_a_sandwich
<Pepcok> because on one website some guy helped onother and there was a picture
<Jucato> bash: get_me_a_sandwich: command not found
<engineer> Pepcok either noone knows or noone cares
<Pepcok> ok  sorry
<Jucato> "no one cares" is a bit too much of a presumption (though it can happen)
<flaccid> Pepcok: have you got a link?
<engineer> hey i was kidding
<Pepcok> yes but it's in Polish
<Pepcok> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=225273
<Pepcok> look at the last link
<flaccid> ok Pepcok i'll look
<Doryian> Something went wrong with FrostWire.
<Doryian> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<Doryian> (FrostWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.4+)
<Doryian> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<Doryian> java version "1.6.0"
<Doryian> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09)
<Doryian> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0-b09, mixed mode)
<Doryian> now i must install 1.4 java if i want it to work
<Doryian> cool
<Doryian> and i have 1.6
<el-gokulo> Java 1.4+ means java 1.4 and greater. so also 1.6
<flaccid> !enter | Doryian
<ubottu> Doryian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Doryian> aaa
<flaccid> Pepcok: it tells you how here: http://duyfkenstudios.com.au/last.fm/
<Doryian> ok man i hear ya
<Doryian> :)
<Pepcok> thanks very much flaccid
<flaccid> np
<gute> elgokulo
<flaccid> Pepcok: google does wonders
<Doryian> and what's wrong with frostwire on my machine?
<Doryian> if it's not java, then ?
<flaccid> Doryian: you havnt told us the actualy problem
<Jucato> flaccid: he did
<Jucato> scroll up a bit. I don't wanna multiline paste and get scolded :P
<el-gokulo> did you tried the latest version from http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<flaccid> i can read Jucato, did you know that?
<gute> el-gokulo
<flaccid> Jucato: is it frostwire that says 'Something went wrong with FrostWire" ?
<gute> el-gokulo sos español ?
<Doryian> yes 4give me , the problem is : i open the terminal(because i don't have a shortcut) and type frostwire and enter and the message ...
<el-gokulo> nopes. german :)
<gute> pero hablas no ?
<el-gokulo> nu mui :)
<el-gokulo> ;)
<el-gokulo> no
<Jucato> flaccid: maybe, or maybe not. but the 4 lines that follow are definitely from frostwire
<Doryian> yes
<Jucato> anyway, all yours. bed time
<Doryian> Loading FrostWire:
<Doryian> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/motif21/libmawt.so
<Doryian> so i reinstall java?
<flaccid> Jucato: yeah well i didn't know that, which is why describing behaviour initially is important.
<el-gokulo> Doryian, try sun java instead of openjava
<el-gokulo> but version 1.6 should be ok
<flaccid> Doryian: yeah sun java is probably what you need/want for frostwire. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire also
<Doryian> thanks
<flaccid> Doryian: the above page has your problem and solution which is sun java
<Doryian> ok i will find it in adept
<slow-motion> hi
<Doryian> hi
<Doryian> i didnt have java installed...
<Doryian> just a base
<flaccid> ah well too late
<Pepcok> which movie player do you think is the best for ubuntu 8.19?
<flaccid> whats 8.19 ?
<Pepcok> updated hardy heron
<Pepcok> updated 8
<flaccid> you probably mean Ubuntu 8.04.1. there is no best i guess but kaffeine is good
<Pepcok> in grub when I start my system I can see Ubuntu 8.19
<flaccid> ok then, not sure how that got there..
<gute> doryian...
<Lupus-SLE> Hey peoples - I have a .mpg file I want to put onto a video DVD... how do I do that?
<gute> lupus-sle
<gute> hablas español ?
<Tm_T> !es | gute
<ubottu> gute: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tm_T> hablas no espanol
<Lupus-SLE> Tm_T: Sense... you make none.
<gute> lupus-sle
<gute> lupus-sle You need a program: devede
<gute> Lupus-SLE ¬¬
<Lupus-SLE> gute: Seems to be working
<Lupus-SLE> Cheers
<gute> thanks
<BluesKaj> flaccid, strange when uninstalling samba-common, wine goes too
<flaccid> BluesKaj: samba-common is the client etc. not the server thats why. you don't uninstall that
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  hmm that is rather odd.  Perhaps a common library between the two?
<BluesKaj> well, I was trying to generate a new smb.conf file
<kkathman> flaccid:  what is the smbclient then? Just curious?
<flaccid> kkathman: smbclient ?
<flaccid> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get purge samba && sudo apt-get install samba
<kkathman> flaccid:  samba-common has files used by both the client and server I believe,  smbclient is the client aspect IIRC.
<flaccid> kkathman: yes that is why it is called samba-common
<BluesKaj> wow, lots of failed to fetch messages
<kkathman> flaccid:  there is also smbfs - it used to be mandatory back in the early days of *buntu, but not sure thats the case anymore unless you want to mount a samba volume?
<flaccid> kkathman: yeah. cifs is better and used now, but smbfs can be used if you want
<BluesKaj> ok flaccid , I have a new smb.conf
<kkathman> flaccid:  I always get confused on what shows up in smbtree also. It should show all workgroups and shares but there is something that triggers that
<flaccid> depends on the lan's config of each smb server
<flaccid> [01:54] <flaccid> BluesKaj: pastebin findsmb and smbtree please
<BluesKaj> http://www.pastebin.ca/1064806
<lnx> how i can remove the pop icon near the cursor when i start some application ?
<flaccid> lnx: launch behaviour in system settings i think
<BluesKaj> flaccid, http://www.pastebin.ca/1064806
<flaccid> yeah i got it first time BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok
<flaccid> which computer is den?
<mil_> hi how do you transfer your home directory to another partition?
<BluesKaj> the linuxbox
<DarthFrog> mil_: Carefully.
<flaccid> BluesKaj: what else do you have the network that aint showing? which OS are they and which workgroup and subnet?
<Jabop> DarthFrog: lol.
<Jabop> Darth Chauncey?
<mil_> really dart? why?
<Jabop> mil_: so you don't mess anything up.
<DarthFrog> mil_:  Cuz if you  screw it up, your data is toast.
<mil_> yeah I can see that.  hmmm might not want to take the risk then
<DarthFrog> mil_:  First make the new home directory,  call it home_new.
<mil_> thanks for the warning
<DarthFrog> Then "rsync -avv --progress /home/mil_/ /home_new/
<Jabop> why two v options DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> mv /home/mil_ /home/mil_.saved
<DarthFrog> Jabop: habit
<DarthFrog> mv /home_new /home/mil_
<DarthFrog> if it's on a new partition, you'll have to also update /etc/fstab.
<DarthFrog> Once you're sure things are working, you can delete /home/mil_saved.
<BluesKaj> flaccid, dunno what the subnet is on the windows pc , the hostname is livingroom and computer name is margaret
<mil_> wow that  looks tricky! Thanks so much Darth!
<Jabop> mil_ it's a pretty simple concept, don't overanalyze it :P
<mil_> thanks both of you jabop and Darth
<flaccid> BluesKaj: is the computer name pingable/resolvable?
<DarthFrog> mil_:  Actuall, I made a mistake.  Instead of /home_new, use /home/new. :-)
<mil_> Got you Darth am noting it down.  Thanks
<BluesKaj> err hostname flaccid wife's pc : Workgroup = WORKGROUP, Full Computer Name = maragaret, PC Description = Livingroom. and no the pc isn't pingable cuz i can't see it in smb:/
<BluesKaj> oops = margaret , gawd she hates that :)
<flaccid> BluesKaj: whether you can see it in smb:/ or not is irrelevant. can you ping it ? regardless you need to try an smbclient -NL //margaret and smbclient -NL //ipaddressOfMargaret
<flaccid> BluesKaj: you should make sure windows is configured to repond to icmp echo
<BluesKaj> flaccid, smbclient -NL //margaret, Connection to margaret failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<flaccid> now do it with the IP
<BluesKaj> flaccid, smbclient -NL //192.168.#.# Error connecting to 192.168.#.# (Connection refused), Connection to 192.168.#.#failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<flaccid> hehe, just like i said initially. check firewalls on the clients...
<BluesKaj> of course that's not the IP that I used
<flaccid> yeah but the port seems closed. you can verify this with a port scan
<BluesKaj> WXP FW is not being used, the router has one
<flaccid> your problem is with the windows machine and its smb server or the firewall
<flaccid> BluesKaj: well the box is refusing smb connections atm
<BluesKaj> could be the NOD32 at work then
<flaccid> nod32?
<BluesKaj> anti virus,I'll disable it for a few moments
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> BluesKaj: and as a sidenote, you don't need samba server installed to browse smb :)
<BluesKaj> flaccid, same message with antivirus and FW disabled
<BluesKaj> flaccid,kkath and the another thing is, my router doesn't see the windows pc in the WORKGROUP Domain
<flaccid> BluesKaj: well the problem is with this windows machine. you might also like to check if sharing is enabled on it. in windows its disabled by default
<flaccid> BluesKaj: i wouldn't expect it to because of the problem!
<BluesKaj> Sharing is turned on
<njal> heei
<flaccid> maybe you got infected, who knows. anyway off to ##windows it is for you :p
<njal> hello  everyone
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<njal> kubuntu is  ze nice
<flaccid> BluesKaj: run an nmap -v -A //ipaddressofMargaret and see which ports are open and closed
<BluesKaj> Invalid character in  host specification.  Note in particular that square brackets [] are no longer allowed.  They were redundant and can simply be removed.
<flaccid> BluesKaj: oops i accidently put in the // ....
<flaccid> nmap -v -A 1.2.3.4
<Agent_bob> heh i was just testing that command to see if the // worked  :)
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> kkathman: see samba is not broken at all :)
<BluesKaj> flaccid, seems to see the pc , post output on pastebin ? , but it doesn't show any open ports , just the tcp 135 and "1713 closed ports"
<tim_> hey does anyone know anything about sound cards? I have a Sound Blaster Live 5.1, ideally I'd like to make it output on both the front and reer jacks, so I can plug a microphone into it...
<flaccid> yeah i'd like to see please. that confirms your problem but, only RPC open which is actually one that should be closed by a firewall.
<flaccid> tim_: did you try playing with kmix ?
<tim_> yes, I have turned up all the 'channels', but hear nothing. idealy, I'd like normal sterio to both jacks...
<tim_> *hear nothing on rear, front is fine
<flaccid> im not sure what you have to do to fade it to the rear as well sorry
<Agent_bob> alsamixer mith have options
<tim_> I'll take a look
<BluesKaj> flaccid, http://www.pastebin.ca/1064847
<flaccid> BluesKaj: yeah i'd be suspicious on that computer for sure, particularly because it didn't even respond to rpc correctly. i'd be doing a process analysis with security task manager or equivalent. at least you know the problem and its mr gates :o
<BluesKaj> interesting , the scan doesn't see the TiVo either
<Agent_bob> iptables -L   ?
<flaccid> tivo listens on a port?
<flaccid> Agent_bob: windows box
<BluesKaj> yup, it's on my network
<flaccid> the -A scan may not include the tivo ports. BluesKaj install nmapfe for the frontend and use that to do further scanning
<BluesKaj> ahh, now it does
<flaccid> now it does?
<Pici> nmapfe doesnt have any options that nmap doesnt have.
<Agent_bob> flaccid yeah i just looked at the nmap out   should have looked first.    but still the same idea presists  check the firewall
<BluesKaj> yup it sees the 2 tivo ports
<flaccid> BluesKaj: how, what did you change/do?
<BluesKaj> just waited , the TiVo was prolly busy ...I DL stuff off the net with it
<flaccid> fair enough. anyway you know what to do now, good luck.
<BluesKaj> hmm flaccid apt installed zenmap instead of nmapfe
<flaccid> BluesKaj: yep thats right
<flaccid> ok im crashin cyas
<Jabop> Cya flaccid
<BluesKaj> flaccid, you said I know what to do , but I don't :P
<flaccid> BluesKaj: ##windows and process analysis (as i mentioned)
<BluesKaj> ok flaccid , appreciate the help ..I'll try the ##windows guys :)
<jorgia> hello...may i ask for some help as a new Kubuntu user please?
<dwidmann> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jajabinker> jorgia go ahead
<jorgia> thank you jajabinker
<jorgia> i have installed 8.04 as a way to (hopefully) get away from Windows entirely...but as this is entirely new to me, there are a number of issues i need to resolve
<jorgia> the first one i think being that i cannot access the NTFS external hard drive  (USB) that i was using as backup
<dwidmann> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<jajabinker> you have to mount that manually
<jorgia> Kubuntu sees it, but when trying to access it, it says that it was not shut down properly from windows (i removed it instead of uninstalling it)
<jorgia> i think there's some kind of read/write protection in place
<dwidmann> You can fix that with ntfsfix (part of the ntfsprogs package)
<dwidmann> Or so I've heard
<jajabinker> do you know the name of the hard drive?
<jajabinker> jorgia
<nzk> What a weird problem. I rebooted and it seems that something happened with my home folder or something. Firefox's extensions aren't working even though they show up, my irssi config didn't run (luckily I had a backup but that doesn't work either)
<jorgia> just a moment jajabinker
<jorgia> it's a Western Digital MyBook
<jajabinker> jorgia okay lol do you know the name as kubuntu sees it eg./dev/sda1
<jorgia> Dolphin calls it an "sdc1
<jorgia> sdc1
<jajabinker> did you try mounting it through commandline?
<jorgia> haven't tried anything yet...was just now trying to copy the error message to post here but it doesn't copy
<jorgia> says "mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use" becuase of an "unclean shutdown"
<jajabinker> open your konsole and try "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt"
<dwidmann> "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs" "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1"
<Agent_bob> nzk  is it mounted ro ?    and own your home
<jorgia> hmmm...command window closed when i ran that
<jajabinker> hmmmmmm
<jajabinker> try what dwidmann is telling
<jorgia> same thing happened with dwidmann's suggestion
<jorgia> dolphin suggested (as choice 2) to type:
<jorgia> "mount -t ntfs3g /dev/sdc1 /media/External -o force"
<jorgia> sound okay?
<jajabinker> ya try it
<jajabinker> jorgia do you have partition editor or qtpqrted?
<jorgia> i don't know really...i used a "how to" guide to get started and installed the packages that were suggested to "emulate" Windows (sorry) so i could migrate more quickly
<semistud2354> quick question...im trying to connect to my router via wpa...but it wont go past 28%
<nzk> Agent_bob: I have no idea. I didn't change anything when I rebooted. I'll try another reboot to see if it'll work, and I'll update everything before that.
<semistud2354> ive checked the pass phrase on my g/f's windows machine and it works fine
<semistud2354> anyone had similer problems
<jajabinker> okay chekcin kmenu>system
<beatriz> hola
<semistud2354> me?
<beatriz> algien ke me ayude x faaa
<semistud2354> anyone else had problems connecting hardy to there router via wpa?
<beatriz> x faaaaa un español ke me ayude
<goshawk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<goshawk> beatriz: there :)
<beatriz> ok
<beatriz> hola
<beatriz> ahi alguien
<nzk> Hmm
<Agent_bob> nzk    you would be well advised to leave the "reboot will fix anything" M$ mentality with M$       to see if it's mounted readonly.  open a terminal and issue the command "mount"   to own your home.  >>> sudo chown -R $USER:`groups | tr ' ' ':' | cut -d':' -f4` $HOME  <<<
<nzk> I can't do an upgrade because it says that the "user's Xauthorization file was unable to be copied"
<jorgia> jajabinker i don't think i have either partition editor or qtpqrted
<nzk> Agent_bob: It's a general computing mentality
<Schorfi> beatriz: sí, pero:
<Schorfi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nzk> Agent_bob: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Pici> Agent_bob: Do you mind joining us in -ops regarding your factoid submissions?
<jajabinker> jorgia can you download either because it has a nice view of all your drives, if it doesnt help here it will in the future
<jorgia> preference to either? remembering that i'm newbie please?
<jajabinker> partitioin editor
<nzk> Agent_bob: Any ideas?
<CostaRicanQuaker> hey there, i have a problem i ahve a mounted ntsf partition, the icon that shortcuts to the file where i download stuff when i'm on windows is there
<CostaRicanQuaker> but there are some new files that aren't showing up
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the issue?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check if the partition's mounted properly or whatever?
<dwidmann> CostaRicanQuaker: see if it's listed in /etc/mtab
<CostaRicanQuaker> type /etc/mtab into the terminal?
<Gat0rvean> does Kubuntu come with compiz?
<kkathman> whats the approved way of changing the workgroup in kubuntu?
<jorgia> jajabinker is this one of them you suggested? http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, how do i a)check for which /dev/hda*  is the ntsf partition on, b) how do i mount it c)mount it meaning that everytime i reboot it will be there and i will be able to open it regardless of which desktop environment i log in, gnome, kde, or xubuntu
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker fdisk -l     and edit fstab
<ybit> how can you tell what's using the audio driver?
<sparr> can anyone recommend free photo management software that can organize multiple versions (resize, crop, edit, etc) of the same photo in some way?
 * Agent_bob still wonders why linux by default messes up his hardware clock
<ybit> sparr: digikam?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  often is how the bios is set, vs the timezone, vs utc/vs localtime ;)
<Agent_bob> ybit lsmod
<Yidskki> oh wow, i really need some help here
<Yidskki> i just fucked up mah kubuntu screen
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  i had windows once adjust my clock for DST  every time i rebooted. :)  ended up like 12 hrs off in 1 day.
<Yidskki> its stuck at 800x600
<Yidskki> halp
<el-gokulo> Agent_bob, bit annoying with windows on same pc
<el-gokulo> ntp helps :)
<Yidskki> c'mon, how do i change my screen size back?
<Agent_bob> dr_willis  no.  i mean if linux runs the hardware clock doesn't keep acurate time.  if nothing runs (computer off) or if M$ runs (dos or windows) the clock keeps accurate time.
<ybit> Agent_bob:  that confuses me :P
<Agent_bob> el-gokulo doesn't help
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  so after an hr or 2 of running.. you mean to say the clock will be 1 hr 45 min..  ahead or so...?
<ybit> http://dpaste.com/61202/
<Agent_bob> ybit command    lsmod will display inserted modules as well as what is using them.
<liveoutloud2day> Yidskki: System Settings | Monitor & Display should do it unless you hosed the xorg settings completely.  If so someone else will have to help you...
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  or more likely a few min, off for every hour of uptime?
<Agent_bob> dr_willis   exagerated but yes.
<Agent_bob> <-- lagging right now.
<Yidskki> yeah, i cant change the settings from there
<sparr> ybit: unfortunately no  :(
<Yidskki> the bar wont move
<Yidskki> stuck at 800x600
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  my laptop had a similer issue.. it got fixed by some bios update.  My clock would run at like 3x normal speed.. every sec.. 3 sec would tick by..  set screen saver to go off in 10 min.. it would go off in 3
<Yidskki> will sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg help?
<Agent_bob> few seconds/hour dr_willis
<ybit> Agent_bob: i pasted the contents of the command, but i'm still kind of loss, not able to pinpoint what's using what (causing me to have no audio)
<Dr_willis> a few secs.. Hmm.. thats interesting. Not severe. Ya could set ntp to  update the clock every hr I guess..
<Agent_bob> dr_willis it's hard to believe that it's a bios issue on several boxen and that it only affects linux  ...
<Agent_bob> more like a linux bug
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  kernel timing can be tricky. I wonder if the RT kernels would have similer effect.
<Dr_willis> Time to test out all the kernels! :)
<Agent_bob> !sound | ybit check the troubleshooting page here
<ubottu> ybit check the troubleshooting page here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob: how do i a)check for which /dev/hda*  is the ntsf partition on, b) how do i mount it c)mount it meaning that everytime i reboot it will be there and i will be able to open it regardless of which desktop environment i log in, gnome, kde, or xubuntu
<Agent_bob> dr_willis but why does linux mess with rtc ?
<Agent_bob> there is no reason for it to affect rtc at all
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker a)fdisk -l     b)edit /etc/fstab
<ybit> thanks Agent_bob, hopefully i can figure it out. i don't want to restart my system
<leomar> hola
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker answer has not changed sense you last asked.
<leomar> thhhhht
<leomar> ddddddddddddddddddddd
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: nothing happened after i entered fdisk -l
<leomar> holaaaa
<Agent_bob> ybit restart should NOT be needed.
<leomar> hola deci
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: what do i do now?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker run it as root then
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker sudo fdisk -l
<Agent_bob> only reason that root might be needed is if you are not in the disks group
<leomar> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25771/
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker i'm lagging to badly to be hand holding right now.   when i'm caught up i'll get back to you.
<Agent_bob> !es | leomar
<ubottu> leomar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CostaRicanQuaker> lagging?
<Agent_bob> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bogo> hello everyone :)
<ybit> hmm... so the problem has been that the sound is only coming through my earphones
<ybit> i can't seem to get it to come through the speakers (laptop)
<ybit> i could restart and i know it would work
<ybit> but i'm not wanting to do that since i have a temp java app running that needs to run until finished
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker echo "/dev/hda1 /media/wINDARz ntfs dmask=000,fmask=111 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab ;sudo mkdir -p wINDARz ;sudo mount -a # drop that line in a konsole.
<ybit> got it
<ybit> it was a combination of muting while my headset was plugged in and then unmuting when i unplug them
<ybit> that sounds like a bug to me
<ybit> thanks for the link Agent_bob, it has good info
<Agent_bob> ybit sounds more like a hardware switch in the box to me
<ybit> perhaps so
<ybit> it's never had that problem before though
 * Agent_bob was just remembering the 4mm sterio plugs that have the switch built on...
<Agent_bob> i guess CostaRicanQuaker couldn't wait whill i had a full pipe...
<Agent_bob> oh well
<Agent_bob> i have all of xubuntu-desktop installed execpt for mozilla-thunderbird    and i have no desire to dl 10m package that i will never even look at...
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d251c61
<Agent_bob> looks like a repos issue doesn't it ?
<kaminix> More of a Firefox question perhaps, but does anyone here know where the greasemonkey configuration files lie?
<ZZZZ> Hi all. I have some problem with squidGuard. Could anybody help me with it here?
<FoxIII> Hi all. Having trouble with my wireless network. I've managed to set everything up, it sees the network fine, but when I try and connect using the given password, it just hangs. Anyone able to help?
<pete-r> hi people! i've just installed kubuntu and i want to try skype
<pete-r> i've downloaded the .deb package but how do i install it?
<FoxIII> pete-r, To install .deb files, in CLI type: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<rickest> pete-r: you shouldn't do it that.  Run 'Adept Manager' and install the skype that's specifically built for your distro & version
<pete-r> and how do i do the adept manager thing?
<FoxIII> hmm. That's not being in kubuntu that is :( Thanks rickest :)
<Dr_willis> i was thinking skype was on the medibuntu repos.
<FoxIII> pete-r, system, adept manager
<a_> question: when i try to boot from the latest livecd, fairly late in the booting stage i get a kubuntu logo, an empty blue bar below it, and nothing else after that. why?
<rickest> pete-r: I don't know the name in the menus, but... ah thanks FoxIII
<FoxIII> a_, Did you wait a while? It can take a little time for it to get going. Other than that, have you checked the chksum to see if it burned okay?
<a_> i checked the chkksum. no, i didn't wait :p how long should i wait, do you think? it seemed like a while, but i get paranoid when something doesn't seem to be working, so it may have been a short while
<pete-r> richest: shouldn't I add some repos or somthing?
<FoxIII> hmm. Well I know when I installed a few days ago (yes I messed my system up! :P ) I think it took like 30 secs.
<FoxIII> pete-r, Have you enabled the multiverse repositories?
<a_> thanks, FoxIII. i'll try to wait
<pete-r> how do i do that?
<FoxIII> In CLI, type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<FoxIII> Then use the arrow keys to scroll down and you will see two lines with 'multiverse' in them and a # in front of them. Remove these # and then press CTRL+X, press Y and press enter.
<rickest> (it can also be done from Adept->Manage Repositories if you'd prefer not to have to use the cmdline and editor)
<pete-r> i have checked the line with multiverse
<pete-r> still i can't get skype
<FoxIII> Have you updated pete-r ? You need to do that for kubuntu to get the new packages available.
<FoxIII> in CLI: sudo apt-get update
<Githzerai> pete-r: skype is is not in oficial ubuntu repo ;)
<pete-r> and how do i find it's repo?
<pete-r> i didn't get anything on www.skype.com
<Githzerai> pete-r: google for medibuntu ;)
<FoxIII> I can't see any major problems on pete-r using the deb he has. Am I wrong here?
<Githzerai> pete-r: how exactly did u try to install that deb ?
<pete-r> wel i didn't
<pete-r> i don't know how
<FoxIII> pete-r, you can use: sudo dpkg -i <nameofpackage>
<Githzerai> pete-r: double slick on it or open with gdebi
<Githzerai> *click
<Githzerai> pete-r: gdebi i better way, as it resolves deps ;)
<Githzerai> *is
<pete-r> ?
 * FoxIII has learned something new :)
<micko_> What's up folks?
<Githzerai> pete-r: double click on .deb package
<FoxIII> micko_, not my wireless network, that's for sure ;)
<micko_> Just wondering if there is any "Adobe Photoshop" typr software for Ubuntu???
<FoxIII> micko_, Tried gimp?
<FoxIII> !gimp | micko_
<ubottu> micko_: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<micko_> Nope, is it any good?
<FoxIII> ^^ :)
<micko_> Fair play, cheers
<FoxIII> Very good actually.
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<patrick> Hey everyone, new to Kubuntu. I am trying to paste some files on my hard drive(not personal folders) and it keeps saying access denied any suggestions?
<tester_> I am trying to figure out what package installs apr_dbd_mysql.so ... Anyone know?
<micko_> Where are you trying to paste the files?
<micko_> Patrick?
<patrick> sda1/usr/share/apps/kicker/tiles   it's for a theme
<FoxIII> patrick, that's root so you will need to use sudo to copy them.
<FoxIII> !sudo patrick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo patrick
<FoxIII> !sudo | patrick
<ubottu> patrick: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Githzerai> tester_: go  to packages.ubuntu.com and search packages by content ;)
<patrick> ahh kk thanks for help
<FoxIII> Any probs, just shout :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> apparently my upgrade to hardy wasnt well performed i get some error when i choose 8.04 ubuntu kernel on grub that says busybox (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) built in shell (ash)enter help for a list of built in commands, anyway, not to be family unfriendly, but to be supportive of the friendliness in ubuntu-s community that is to say that you dont have to study two months in advance before actually installing the thing, the guys at #ubuntu are a
<CostaRicanQuaker> bunch of...you know, so my problem is, i am not seeing the new files in the my stuff folder which is  on my ntsf partition, why is this? it's still there and it still opens the files so it must mean that the partition is stillmounted however i dont see the new files
<FoxIII> CostaRicanQuaker, What version have you upgraded from?
<tester_> Githzerai, what if its not listed?  do i have to recompile stuff?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i upgraded(although it apparently didn-t work) to hardy from dapper
<a_> help! i'm trying to boot the latest amd64 kde4 cd, and it freezes with kubuntu logo and an empty bar below it. i'd waited 6 minutes. checksums are ok.
<FoxIII> a_, You definitely have a 64bit machine?
<FoxIII> CostaRicanQuaker, Have you done the normal apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade to see if it will resolve your issues?
<a_> FoxIII: i think so. it's an athlon 64 x2
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope? i wanted to upgrade from the terminal but someone told me to do it from the software manager or whatever you call it so i did that so it did everythign it said it had to do but it didn-t work apparently
<FoxIII> Definitely 64bit then. Just checking. You'll be surprised... Anyhoo. hmm. Not sure then.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i do? open terminal and type in those commands you just mentioned?
<a_> FoxIII: with the marketing these days, i wouldn't be surprised if it's called 64 but not actually 64 bit
<zanberdo> I'm runnig kubuntu gutsy on my laptop and I'm pretty lean on memory. I'm looking at top and see several entries for kio_http - 16 in total.  Question: what is kio_http for and why would I have so many processes sitting idle?
<FoxIII> CostaRicanQuaker, yes: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  if this is a new install, you may be much better off getting a  Newer version/release cd then messing with upgrading all the way up.
<CostaRicanQuaker> this will fix my system?
<Githzerai> tester_: Why do you need it? It just may be named differently
<ahmos> hi , i get this message after while kubuntu 8.04 kde4 starts up:
<ahmos> No command arguments supplied!
<ahmos> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<ahmos> KdeSudo will now exit...
<FoxIII> I would have to agree with Dr_willis. But you can give those commands a try to see how you get on.
<CostaRicanQuaker> FoxIII: I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25790/
<FoxIII> a_, 64 bit kubuntu is definitely 64 bit. Unless you got it off an obscure site.
<patrick> FOxxlll: I read the page but still pretty confused mind walking me thru sudo commands?
<FoxIII> CostaRicanQuaker, Looks okay. Try the other command.
<FoxIII> patrick, sure. In CLI type: gksudo dolphin
<ahmos> how i can fix my problem plz!
<FoxIII> patrick, You will be asked for your root password, enter this and then you'll be using a 'root' file manager. You can then copy all the files required.
<CostaRicanQuaker> FoxIII: I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25792/
<patrick> says gksudo is currently not installed
<FoxIII> patrick, okaly. Well it's a good one to have, so type: sudo apt-get install gksudo (I think)
<a_> FoxIII:  yeah, i don't doubt it. i meant AMD was being dodgy. but yeah, that's not it, of course
<patrick> installing it really quick
<patrick> gksu not gksudo :) close enough
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<jussi01> FoxIII: patrick no!!!
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jussi01> kdesudo, for kde  apps
<FoxIII> CostaRicanQuaker, Okay. And what happens when you type: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FoxIII> jussi01, Thanks for jumping in there!
<patrick> lol well I installed it I suppose it won't hurt anything?
<jussi01> patrick: if you dont use it for kde apps its fine
 * jussi01 has it installed :)
<patrick> k thanks
<CostaRicanQuaker> FoxIII: I got this now http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794/
<lucianocatt> alguien speak español
<lucianocatt> ???
<jose> #kubuntu-es
<ahmos> can any body help me now
<ahmos> plz!
<patrick> I want to give myself root so I can paste into sda1/usr/share/apps...etc. How would I go about doing that now? sudo?
<FoxIII> CostaRicanQuaker, hmm There's nothing there that's going to help with your problems. As was mentioned before, it probably would be best to download the latest version and install from fresh.
<jussi01> patrick: kdesuod dolphin
<jussi01> patrick: kdesudo dolphin
<jussi01> even...
<FoxIII> ahmos, what's the problem?
<CostaRicanQuaker> FoxIII: will ordering less disks make them ship faster? (from shipit)
<ahmos> while kubuntu 8.04 loading i get that error message
<ahmos> kdesudo [-u <runas>]
<ahmos> No command arguments supplied!
<ahmos> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<ahmos> KdeSudo will now exit...
<FoxIII> CostaRicanQuaker, I can't see it should, but maybe you could contact them and find out. I'm sure they'll be happy to help
<CostaRicanQuaker> sheiss
<FoxIII> ahmos, Does this happen every time you start kubuntu?
<ahmos> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyway thank you for your help FoxIII i;llbrb later
<tim_> ahmos: do you mean when the desktop has appeared
<patrick> thanks jussi01 for help worked great
<ahmos> yes
<FoxIII> ahmos, when you shut down or reboot, do you have any programs open?
<tim_> ahmos - but it doesnt break anything?
<tim_> ahmos - me too, I think its because kde tries to launch the apps you already had running, and some of them have su privelages
<ahmos> some programmes might be opened
<jussi01> patrick: great. be careful with it - its easy to break stuff like that
<FoxIII> ahmos & tim_ I get that every now and then. It depends on the programs you had open when you rebooted/shutdown.
<ahmos> aha
<Myrtti> "hi, I'm Myrtti, your babysitter for the next three quarterhours"
<patrick> aye, once I exit dolphin I loose root correct?
<ahmos> ok i have another one
<FoxIII> patrick, yup :)
<ahmos> :)
<FoxIII> ahmos, Go for it :)
<patrick> great thanks
<FoxIII> Hey Myrtti!
<Myrtti> don't eat that playdoh there!
<FoxIII> patrick, sudo should only be used in extreme cases! Don't live there!
<FoxIII> Myrtti, You know about wireless networks?
<Myrtti> next to nothing
 * FoxIII puts down the playdoh
<tim_> everyone loves wireless networks
<patrick> since I basically don't understand it should be to hard to ignore it for now :)
<FoxIII> tim_, I don't. Mine's giving me nightmares! I'm in *coughXPcough*
<ahmos> i have 2 sound devices marked as gray color and telling me that they r not available
<ahmos> hda intel (alc883 analog)
<FoxIII> patrick, it's not understanding root priviledges that cause people problems! lol
<tim_> Foxill: I dont have one to read the configs out fof right here, so my advice might be wrong, but if you say the problem, I'll give it a go
<ahmos> kubuntu
<tester_> hi fellas, I'm trying to figure out where apache got installed on my system, and it looks to me like its /usr/share/apache2.  but the instructions say /usr/local/apache2.  can anyone tell me how i can see which is correct?
<FoxIII> tim_, thanks :) Well, I have managed to set it up with ndiswrapper with the correct dirver, etc. I can see the network there, but whenever I try and connect it just hangs and then freezes everything.
<tester_> I installed apache 2.2-common
<Ange|us> guys
<tim_> FoxIII: oh dear, sometimes the network drivers are a bit weak and have known issues like this. what network card are you using?
<Ange|us> somebody explains me what is kubuntu 8.04.1 ?
<coon> hi
<Myrtti> Ange|us: it's the "ServicePack 1" version of Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<FoxIII> tim_, I'm using a netgear wg311 as it said on ubuntu hardware list it worked 'out of box' so I thought the setup wouldn't be too bad.
<FoxIII> patrick, Have a look here for some eays info on root: http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg12t01.htm
<tim_> "out of the box" may well mean there is a native (not ndis) driver
<ahmos> foxlll did u miss my second problem
<FoxIII> ahmos, yes I did. sorry.
<patrick> thanks will do fox
<ahmos> should i paste it again
<FoxIII> tim_, well, there is a linux thing on the website, but I tried using it and ended up in a right mess with errors appearing left, right and centre!
<Ange|us> Myrtti: this thing is new right? i never saw it happen with other kubuntu versions
<Ange|us> :/
<FoxIII> ahmos, yeah, okay :)
<tester_> Can anyone tell me how to tell where apache2.2-common is installed on Ubuntu?  is it /usr/share/apache2?
<Myrtti> Ange|us: well, Dapper Drake had it since it was LTS like Hardy Heron is
<Myrtti> LTS's usually get .1 too
<ahmos> i have 2 sound devices marked as gray color and telling me that they r not available
<ahmos>  hda intel (alc883 analog)
<FoxIII> ahmos, hmm. I'm not good with sound devices at all! Let me see what I can find out though.
<ahmos> ok :)
<tester_> Would someone tell me how to tell where apache2.2-common is installed on Ubuntu?  is it /usr/share/apache2?
<coon> can anyone help me out getting my mic to work i got sound to work but not my mic i have a creative soundblaster audigy se
<FoxIII> tester_, heard you the first time. I would say it sounds correct.
<tim_> FoxIII: I read a bit, looks like ndis is the way. just to check, "ndiswrapper -l" says its installed, and then you did "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<coon> im a noob lol
<Ange|us> Myrtti: but i heard hardy is not LTS ? :/
<coon> to linux anyway lol
<Myrtti> Ange|us: it is?
<tester_> Foxlll, I also saw a /usr/lib/apache2 folder.  i'm guessing thats not considered the installed folder though
<Myrtti> tester_: "which apache2#
<tester_> Myrtti: apache2.2-common
<FoxIII> tim_, yep. It said installed fine. Did the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper. It can see the wireless network and I can see it's a good signal, but I need to enter a password, but when I do, it either doesn't connect and asks me to check my settings or freezes my sys.
<Myrtti> tester_: type "which apache2" in terminal
<tester_> Myrtti: /usr/sbin/apache2
<Myrtti> tester_: the result is the path to the executable
<coon> can anyone see me on here?
<tim_> ok, well to simplify, if possible try turning off the encryption for a bit, just till we know the card is working
<tester_> Myrtti, i'm trying to do a ./configure with a --profile, and I'm not sure the correct path.  so I'm trying to figure out what to tell it
<FoxIII> coon, yes. Someone will help you in a bit :)
<coon> ight thx
<tester_> Myrtti, er, with a --prefix
<FoxIII> ahmos, in CLI type: sudo cat /proc/asound/pcm and pastebin the results.
<tester_> Myrtti, such as ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/apache2
<Myrtti> tester_: mmm, why are you trying to compile apache2 on your own?
<FoxIII> tim_, I have no access to changing the encryption for the network as it's shared.
<tim_> is it wep or wpa?
<tester_> Myrtti, because aprutil does not have all the modules installed by default that I need in it
<ikonia> tester_: which modules are missing
<tester_> ikonia: apr_dbd_mysql.so
<ikonia> tester_: that should be there I believe
<tester_> ikonia, it is not : (
<FoxIII> tim_, it's wpa (I also have wpa_supplicant installeD)
<Myrtti> myrtti@kani:~$ apt-file search apr_dbd_mysql.so
<Myrtti> myrtti@kani:~$
<tester_> ikonia, i'm following the instructions at http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757353&highlight=apr_dbd_mysql.so to fix the problem
<tim_> Foxlll: I'v sometimes found that kde networking fights the command line networking tools
<ikonia> tester_: that thread is the wrong way to go about this
<tim_> FoxIII: without a pc with wireless I'm afraid I cant be much help
<ikonia> tester_: having 2 installs on your system in different locations is not wise
<tester_> ikonia, *phew* whats the right way?
<ahmos> foxlll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25799/
<FoxIII> tim_, really? hmm. I don't know about using the command line wireless tools. I'm learning the networking bit as I go along. lol
<ikonia> tester_: well as each apache apr setup is in a seperate package it should be a reasonably straight forward process to either a.) make a bug request to have it updated/included b.) download the deb source yourself, update the one line --with-apr-util and submit it for a rebuild, in which case your package manager is %100 correct then
<ahmos> Foxlll: did u see the link? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25799/
<FoxIII> ahmos, yes. Just seeing if it will help me. lol
<tester_> ikonia, I'm going to need to follow option b it sounds like.  However, I didnt' quite follow your instructions there.  you said update the one line.  What did you mean by that?
<ikonia> tester_: in the ubuntu source packages there are build options, which are in essense configure option, so you need to add that line to the build / configure options, then rebuild the package
<tester_> ikonia, where am I able to download that source at?
<ikonia> tester_: if you join #motu you may find the apache package maintainer team members and they may help you/do it for you/etc
<ikonia> tester_: ubuntu-motu sorry
<ikonia> tester_: but they will require a bug/update request
<tester_> ikonia, thank you.  i'll see if i can find it
<FoxIII> ahmos, Have a look here and see if any of this is useful to you: http://uk.blog.360.yahoo.com/blog-kLgobDE_cqVv1JH8Yrs5u0AOygiyr1iiv0erhcaU_BKG?p=5
<ahmos> ok and thank's alot
<ahmos> ;)
<ikonia> tester_: your approach will pretty much break your package managers ability to control/update/manage any of your web based applications, that approach is prety flawed
<FoxIII> ahmos, It may not help much, but it's the best I can come up with.
<tester_> ikonia, forgive me, your saying that if I do the option b (which you just listed), that I'll be causing myself problems?
<ikonia> no
<FoxIII> coon, you still here?
<ikonia> I'm saying if you follow that forum post you'll cause yourself a lot of problems
<tester_> ikonia, ah the two different apache installs heh, yeah i didn't realzie that would do that, thank you for telling me
<coon> yeah
<ikonia> tester_: that forum post is a badly written post, and quite ill advised
<tester_> ikonia, lol.  thanks for straightening me out.
<FoxIII> coon, kewl :) Thanks for the patience. You are using a sound blaster, yes?
<ikonia> tester_: not a problem, a word for the future don't look to fix things "now" look to fix things properly
<coon> yeah audigy se
<ikonia> tester_: I promise you it will save you time and effort in the medium/long term
<tester_> ikonia, It wasn't a matter of fixing it now vs properly to me, I'd been searching for hours trying to find the right solution
<coon> im using alsa
<FoxIII> coon, There does seem to be a problem with the audigy se and the microphone, but there is a howto here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749847
<coon> cool ill be right back going to check it out
<FoxIII> coon, hope it helps :)
<Dr_willis> !find hfs
<ubottu> Found: hfsplus, hfsutils, libhfsp-dev, libhfsp0, squashfs-tools (and 4 others)
<coon> ill brb have to log out for a sec and log back in
<KNam> Hi, I'm new to Kubuntu (and KDE in general), and I was wondering if I could get some help?
<Myrtti> ask and you shall receive
<KNam> Thanks. First, how can I connect to wireless Internet?
<KNam> I installed Kubuntu on my laptop, and it can't detect any wireless networks.
<Dr_willis> got the wireless card working first? is the top question.
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<KNam> ?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<KNam> Wireless works on my Windows partition and worked on Ubuntu, but doesn't work on Kubuntu for some reason.
<Dr_willis> well that it worked on Ubuntu is a VERY VERY good sign.
<Dr_willis> Ya just got to figure out the wireless network tool interface...  (and i dont use wireless much, so cant help much)
<KNam> Alright.
<tester_> ikonia, ar eyou still here?
<beatriz_> hola
<ikonia> tester_: just about
<beatriz_> una pajina en español
<Pici> !es | beatriz_
<ubottu> beatriz_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tester_> ikonia, the folks in ubuntu-motu aren't responding.  I downloaded the aprutil1 source package, and I found the file your refering to, but I'm not sure what changes to make, would you mind helping me?
<ikonia> tester_: oooh, errr I guess I can take a look, I'm not far from bed though
<tester_> tester, wow its like 4 pm here, what time is it there?
<tester_> ikonia, lol, i wrote tester... i meant you heh
<tester_> You said to edit the --with-apr-util line.  I was unable to find one of those.  but i did find a --with-apr line.
<tester_> ikonia, and I'm not quite sure what i'm supposed to do to edit it.
<tester_> ikonia, ie what I'm supposed to add to the line
<ikonia> tester_: I've not got a source deb at hand to view the files, but can you find the line that does the configure ?
<tester_> ikonia, yes i can
<tester_> ikonia, its two lines.  similiar to wha tyou said
<ikonia> tester_: ahh good, (again memory isn't great) add the configure line you need
<ikonia> tester_: ahhh I knew I had info somewhere
<ikonia> tester_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<tester_> http://pastebin.com/m7e6f8551
<tester_> ikonia, awesome i'm gonna look at it.  i just posted the lines in that pastebin
<ikonia> tester_: ahh
<ikonia> tester_: that link should guide you through it, I've used it as a refresher many times
<ikonia> it's good
<tester_> ikonia, i cna't thank you enough.  i was getting frustrated with ubuntu on this one.
<tester_> ikonia, first i tried mod-auth-mysql, then i was told it was obsolete, so I tried authn_dbd... and then these problems, i've been at it for days
<ikonia> tester_: keep with it
<ikonia> tester_: first time you do things is always a pain/hard
<tester_> ikonia, i hear yah.  our system admin is gone for good, and its fallen to me, a really junior programmer to figure out upgrading the server from apache 1.13 to 2.2+
<ikonia> tester_: thats not fun, I assure you. I can give you some notes on that if you want, I've done it a few times, just finished one with custom apache modules
<tester_> ikonia, I'm trying hard to just get it working in a dev status for testing everything, but trying to get the password protected stuff to work now that mod-auth-mysql is now no longer handled is killing me
<tester_> ikonia, its prompting for a username now though, so that was a huge improvement heh
<ikonia> tester_: follow the guide, get help from motu, there are some motu guys in here too, and you'll be fine
<tester_> ikonia, thank you.
<mkargar>  I reinstall nvidia driver,but,since of restart system,kdm logen manager not runned and it return to commond line and showing this error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804/
<ImLiz> hello all, I'm having what I think is a major problem w/kubuntu on my desktop... when it started loading, the black screen showed up with "/var/log/message has multiple claimed blocks"
<ImLiz> told me to run "fsck" in maintanance mode, which I think I did and at the end of it all this msg showed up "Segmentation violation at Oxb7f51060 Sleeping for 30 seconds"
<Myrtti> nini everyone
<ImLiz> do I have to reinstall kubuntu???? or is there a way to fix this????
<Dr_willis> I would boot a live cd and fsck the drive/partitions first ImLiz
<Dr_willis> and take some  sedatives.. :)
<zabbadapp> what is the best vnc client? something must be better than krdc (kubuntu 8.04 kde3)? it crashes about once every 10 times i reconnect and it dies efter suspend or if the server is rebooted ... it should reconnect imho .. or atleast remember the last connection-ip so I don't have to hunt for it in the drop down every time
<Dr_willis> it is sounding like some sort of possible memory issue.  Not sure what else segmentation violation would mean.
<ImLiz> Dr_willis: How would I run fsck on the drive/partitions???
<Dr_willis> zabbadapp,  i tend to just use the 'vnc4server' and client.
<Dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_willis> ImLiz,  boot live cd. get to a root shell, fsck /dev/DEVICENAME
<Dr_willis> i would also google for that last error message ya got to see what else may be wrong.
<ImLiz> thx Dr_willis, sounds like it's going to be a long search lol
<zabbadapp> Dr_willis: can it reconnect after suspend to ram?
<claus> hallo, bin zum ersten mal im irc, kann mir wer mal kurz antworten....vielen dank!
<Dr_willis> zabbadapp,  i doubt if any vnc clients can do that. of course ya can just rerun the client and reconnect.
<_ricardo> please how to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04.1 i receive many errors
<ikonia> _ricardo: what sort of errors ?
<vipex> anyone got counter strike 1.6? cos i want know what requirement's it needs?
<ikonia> vipex: what sort of requirments ?
<vipex> ikonia : all what cs needs
<ikonia> all what ?
<vipex> umm wait
<vipex> 	graphics card?
<ikonia> visit the CS website and find the minimum and recommended specs
<_ricardo>  apache2: Depends: apache2-mpm-worker (>= 2.2.3-3.2build1) but it is not installed or
<_ricardo>                     apache2-mpm-prefork (>= 2.2.3-3.2build1) but 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.3 is installed or
<ikonia> you'll need that + ubuntu hardware requirments
<_ricardo>  apache2: Depends: apache2-mpm-worker (>= 2.2.3-3.2build1) but it is not installed or
<_ricardo>                     apache2-mpm-prefork (>= 2.2.3-3.2build1) but 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.3 is installed or
<vipex> thx
<vipex> sorry my bad english
<ikonia> vipex: don't worry
<ikonia> _ricardo: how are you upgrading
<_ricardo> apt-get update (i had include the
<_ricardo> eb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<_ricardo> line to sources.lst
<ikonia> _ricardo: use update-manager (I assume thats available on kde)
<_ricardo> the apt-get dist-upgrade
#kubuntu 2008-07-08
<_ricardo> using adept not work, are retaining qt4 packages, and inform error
<Gustin> you should remove the old feisty lines if you added the hardy ones
<vipex> Arhh i didnt found anything:S
<Gustin> try aptitude, it is CLI
<_ricardo> i have no fesity lines i have dapper (6.06)
<Gustin> same difference
<dwidmann_laptop> I've been having trouble with my intel 3945 wireless in hardy ..... seems sometimes (frequently) actual transmission speeds drop to about 100kbs (unacceptably slow), and I have to turn the wireless off, back on, and reconnect to the network to get "the speed" back
<_ricardo> aptitude don't find the packages
<Gustin> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Gustin> I just did a bunch of dapper to hardy upgrades (mostly all servers) without issue
<ikonia> Gustin: is there not an "update-manager" tool in kde ?
<Gustin> there may be, but I never bother
<psyco> would anyone know why my glide wrappes just shows up as black?>
<Gustin> I am an old Debian user, the GUI varients just annoy me :)
<vipex> hey i got kubuntu how i ccan update itto ubuntu whats the shortest way? And easiest
<Gustin> just install ubuntu-desktop
<vipex> ok
<Gustin> there is really no difference under the hood between Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<Gustin> you can in fact have them all installed at once
<vipex> ubuntu is cooler
<vipex> :D
<Dr_willis_> Gustin,  not really.
<Gustin> not IMO
<Dr_willis_> the differances are just what part X uses for the desktop
<Gustin> well the boot manager will change to the last one
<Dr_willis_> The LOGIN manager can  be changed.
<candive> vipex, start, system, adept manager
<Dr_willis_> grub is the boot manager.  thats the same. The logo/screens can be changed also.
<Gustin> I have XFCE, GNOME, KDE, and KDE4 all installed here
<Gustin> I stand corrected, login manager
<Gustin> usually one of kdm, gdm xdm
<vipex> i have adpt manager opened now
<candive> vipex fetch updates
<Dr_willis_> I do find it best to use GDM if using gnome mainly, and kdm if using kde.
<Gustin> kdm works just fine for me, for all of the desktop managers I have installed
<vipex> candive: what then?
<bobo> help getting copmiz features working
<vipex> it did tht in 1minute
<candive> is apply changes lit up?
<ns8> #kibuntu-es
<bobo> i have compiz working just cant get the cube effect working
<candive> vipex, can choose apply changes or complete update
<Maximilian212> Hi
<Maximilian212> In my computer is a second hard drive with 240 GB ... how can I mount it?  I cannot see it in /media
<Gustin> ls -la /dev/disk/by-id
<Maximilian212> Gustin:  is this a solution for me?
<vipex> candive: U mean version update?
<Gustin> Maximilian212: it should tell you if the drive is detected
<bobo> please can anyone help me get the effects working right
<Gustin> bobo: I turn them off, so no I can't help :)
<candive> vipex, yes it will update to the newest version if thats what you want or you can just update the existing distro
<Gustin> Maximilian212: in kde an umounted drive also shows up in konqueror with media:/
<Gustin> Maximilian212: what file system does this drive have?
<_ricardo> it seems that work thanks
<Maximilian212> Gustin: ntfs
<vipex> candive: öhh sofull upgrade or version upgrade
<bobo> is there another channel that might be able to help me
<Gustin> Maximilian212: that probably explains why it is not auto mounted
<candive> vipexn in answer to the update question. "complete Upgrade"
<Gustin> Maximilian212: I added the following line to my /etc/fstab
<Gustin> Maximilian212: UUID=F4F44487F4444E54   /opt/windows    ntfs-3g uid=gbjohnso,rw,user    0       0
<vipex> here isnt any button whats called complete upgrade:D
<Gustin> Maximilian212: of course you will have to get the UUID from /dev/disk/by-uuid and pick your own mount point
<candive> vipex,  full upgrade
<Maximilian212> ok it was /dev/sdb1
<Maximilian212> now I only need to add it to /etc/fstab
<Gustin> Maximilian212: I would use the uuid, this won't change, whereas if you add another drive, it might be sda
<candive> vipex, ? where are you, Country??
<candive> I am Canadian
<vipex> candive :finland
<martijn81> the Netherlands her
<martijn81> here
<vipex> can i have finland irc channel
<BluesKaj> candive, molsons eh ? :)
<candive> vipex, :) How is the update going? BluesKaj, aayyyyyyyyyy
<candive> vipex, I do not know
<candive> ubotto, fin | vipex
<candive> !ubotto, fin |vipex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto, fin
<Githzerai> !fin | vipex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fin
<Jucato> !fi | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<candive> Githzerai, thanks
<Githzerai> candive: Thank Jucato ;) I missed it also
<candive> Jucato, thanks
<Jucato> :)
<vipex> candive: 30% loaded
<candive> vipex, I must say it is very cool helping someone :) :)
<vipex> candive : :D
<vipex> candive, thx for helping
<candive> vipex, my pleasure!
<vipex> candive,:D
<vipex> candive,im getting on this week new laptop:d acer aspire 5520:D
<vipex> candive, this computer is 7 years old:D
<candive> vipex, an old linux is better than a new w w windows. there I said it. :D
<vipex> candive: ? why?
<Gustin> faster
<Gustin> more reliable?
<candive> It was a joke that does not translate well
<vipex> Ohh..
<Gustin> I am only half joking :)
<vipex> :D
<candive> I'm not, I have the linux penguin drinking windows sucks more.
<vipex> yh i know linux is faster but windows vista is cooler
<vipex> so when my laptop come's i should install linux?
<candive> vipex, your choice
<Gustin> what he said
<Gustin> and cooler?  Not in my opinion
<Gustin> unless a 4GB windows folder is "cool"
<Gustin> and a 30% IO penalty
<vipex> O_o im not understanding what u are speaking about Gustin:D
<candive> vipex, you can make linux distros act like and look like vista if that's what you want . it called Freedom of choice key word being Freedom
<candive> vipex, a lot of people find vista a big headache because it takes a LOT of memory to run = slow
<Rioting_pacifist> hey i was running ufo 2.3 (latest trunk) in gdb and it crashed but now my x doesnt respond to my mouse
<BluesKaj> candive, update ?
<Gustin> candive: I personally have found it slow
<candive> BluesKaj, you want to update?
<candive> Gustin, you have had vista?
<Gustin> on my laptop and the GFs laptop, also my media PC came with it
<BluesKaj> to what , candive ?
<Gustin> all machines dual core
<Gustin> 2 GB of RAM
<Gustin> pretty sucky
<Gustin> I do appretiate GNU/Linux even more
<candive> BluesKaj, you addressed me and said "candive, update?"
<vipex> in tht laptop what i buy'd have 4gb ram and dual core
<candive> vipex, nice!
<Gustin> on mine I have 2gb, even with 2 or 3 VMs running, it is still plenty of ram
<beatriz> algien ke able español
<BluesKaj> candive, let me quote: " How is the update going? BluesKaj, aayyyyyyyyyy"
<Gustin> night all
<vipex> candive, ty it was only 600euros:D
<beatriz> algien ke hable español x aki
<candive> BluesKaj, oh ok I answered two people on one line. I was responding to your canadian ehh!
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm a canuck as well ..
<candive> 600euros = ? Canadian dollars
<candive> BlueKaj, province?
<BluesKaj> n
<candive> Ontario
<BluesKaj> yup
<vipex> us dollars something like 400?
<candive> BluesKaj, I'm Ont too
<candive> vipex, That is a deal
<Agent_bob> howto find the mac address of a non-running box ?
<Agent_bob> so i can start it
<vipex> candive: i know
<Agent_bob> don't all answer at once
<beatriz> hola
<beatriz__> hola
<Agent_bob> !es | beatriz__
<ubottu> beatriz__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Agent_bob> !welcome | beatriz__
<ubottu> beatriz__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vipex> candive , almost done 99%
<vipex> :D
<candive> Agent_bob, I don't know
<candive> vipex, good
<vipex> thx for u
<candive> vipex, its done?
<Agent_bob> candive thanks for the reply,
<vipex> yh
<vipex> preparing...
<tester_> When I am trying to install something on Ubuntu, and it suggests the /usr/local/whatever folder.  What path should i be using?
<candive> np
<tester_> Is it wanting /usr/share/something?
<Dr_willis_> tester_,  from source.. /usr/local/whatever is a good idea
<Dr_willis_> or /opt/
<candive> vipex, occasionally you will notice a red ! top right monitor this is a tab you will need to click mouse on to install updates.
<candive> vipex, it will notify you of updates
<Githzerai> tester_: It is necessary to be somewhere in your $PATH if u wan't to actually start it...
<tester_> Dr_willis, thank you.  I'm having trouble w/this install from source.  are you at all familiar with aprutil1?
<vipex> wtf?
<Githzerai> *want
<candive> vipex, ?
<Walzmyn> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_willis_> tester_,  never heard of it..
<Githzerai> tester_: code link ?
<Dr_willis_> tester_,  often you can give ./configure some optiuons as to where to install.   Other then that.. it depends on the app you are compiling
<tester_> Dr_willis, ah.  thanks anyways : )  I'm trying to run .../apr-util-1.3.2$ ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/apr-util --with-apr=/usr/local/apr/ --with-dbm=db43 --with-berkeley-db    and its saying something is wrong with my --with-apr parameter
<vipex> i push cANCEL?
<candive> vipex, no
<Dr_willis_> tester_,  i would think prefix would be /usr/local  it will most likely use some subdir in /usr/local
<Githzerai> tester_: --with=
<yuriy> tester_: libaprutil1 is in the repositories (don't know what aprutil is, but thought I'd point that out)
<tester_> yuiry, thanks, i'm having to compile it with a module that got left out.
<candive> vipex, 1 minute
<candive> vipex, fetch updates
<tester_> Dr_willis, i'm trying to follow the instructions at: http://www.techsww.com/tutorials/libraries/apr-util/installation/installing_apache_portable_runtime_utility_library_on_ubuntu_linux.php
<Dr_willis_> is the proper stuff in /usr/local/apr/ allready?   try compiling with out the --with-apr perhaps... and see where it wants it
<tester_> Dr_willis, i downloaded the most current version as well, instead of the version suggested
<candive> vipex, back in 2 minutes
<vipex> ITS PREPARING KDM
<vipex> ETC
<vipex> OK
<tester_> Dr_willis, here is what it says: checking for APR... configure: error: the --with-apr parameter is incorrect. It must specify an install prefix, a build directory, or an apr-config file.
<Dr_willis_> tester_,  i would think prefix would be /usr/local
<Dr_willis_> try ./configgure without all the extra  options.. see if it likes that. perhaps.
<tester_> Dr_willis, it is not having a problem with my prefix.  it is having a problem with the --with-apr=/usr/local/apr
<tester_> Dr_willis, and I need the --with-apr= to fix my problem
<Dr_willis_> I got no idea then. No idea what apr even is in this case.
<aib_> i wrote a tutorial on how to maintain an ubuntu system that mixes packages between distributions. hope it helps someone http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/301004223931
<Dr_willis_> aib_,  that a scary thing to be writing about. :)
<tester_> dr_willis, its for use with apache, with authentication of password protected pages. DBDriver mysql will select the MySQL driver in apr_dbd_mysql.so.
<aib_> true that, but it works well :)
<tester_> Dr_willis, apr_dbd_mysql.so is not in the aprutil1 package as it should be.
<Agent_bob> aib_ you probably don't want to try to get canonical to post that on the forums,
<aib_> Agent_bob, i'm sure they don't want to provide support for it
<aib_> i guess its possible to mess up your system, but if you are just getting updated packages like firefox, subversion, bash etc... its no big deal
<aib_> in fact, i don't think its very dangerous
<Agent_bob> aib_ no danger really    not unless data loss is a big deal to you.
<candive> Dr_willis, I do it all the time, maybe I should'nt
<candive> mix distros that is
<aib_> yeah we have actually been doing this for a couple of years, except we would just manually download the .deb from the newer distribution
<aib_> this just removes a bunch of headaches
<aib_> Agent_bob, if you have legitimate worries about data loss please post them in the thread, otherwise, don't scare people off:)
<Agent_bob> aib_ scare whom ?
<vipex> candive , how i use now ubuntu?
<vipex> i rebooted and it come again to kubuntu
<candive> vipex, explain more what you want. I am NOT mocking you I am attempting to make translations easier
<vipex> öhh
<vipex> i installed ubuntu-desktop
<candive> ok
<vipex> and then restarted
<candive> good
<vipex> but how i can choose ubuntu
<candive> vipex, who restarted tyhe computer or you?
<vipex> me
<candive> vipex, you do not need to restart unless you are instructed by your computer
<vipex> ohh
<vipex> so i install again?
<candive> vipex, it should be selected by default
<ImLiz> hi every1, I've booted to a live cd and run fsck on my windowsxp drive and it states that "There are differences etween boot sector and its backup. Differences: (offset:original/backup)? Is that normal???
<vipex> But it didnt?
<ImLiz> It gives me options 1)copy original to backup 2)copy backup to original 3)no action
<candive> vipex, I believe you have updated, it will show "kubuntu" by default
<vipex> yeah
<vipex> but i want ubuntu desktop to use  its cooler than kubntu
<aib_> here, I posted it in the Ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331  cya
<candive> vipex, when you start your computer next time hit top left key "Esc" it will show all. choose the top one. eventually it will start faster by default.
<vipex> ok
<vipex> reboot now-->
<candive> vipex, try to update again. start, system, Adept Manager
<candive> vipex, then "Fetch Updates"
<candive> Blink
<Agent_bob> candive don't you hate it when that happens
<candive> :)
<candive> Agent_bob, it was not that long ago that was me
<Agent_bob> root root
<Agent_bob> pfft the ubuntu forums get so abused.    new thread  " sudo echo >> /etc/modules "     is a good example of bad advice
<Agent_bob> besides the fact that that question would have been better fielded in irc
<candive> Agent_bob, what is wrong with aib idea??
<Agent_bob> aib ?
<Agent_bob> candive sorry i didn't follow you there?   can you be more explicit
<candive> Agent_bob, aib was talking about mixing distros. What are the drawbacks, instability??
<Agent_bob> oh that aib_ idea
<candive> yup
<Agent_bob> yeah well you will find packages compiled against different libc6 and even glibc versions
<candive> Agent_bob, would it cause os instability
<Agent_bob> most of the time that would just error out and refuse to run.  but worst case senario one is poorly coded and actually runs.  then makes a libc6 call that is misinterpreted ....
<vipex> candive , not working
<vipex> im on kubuntu
<candive> crap
<candive> oh thats ok
<Agent_bob> candive it most common issue caused is just broken package management.
<ImLiz> I logged into kubuntu on my desktop using console login.... how do I get out of it???
<candive> vipex, you are using kubuntu updated to the latest Ubuntu
<Agent_bob> candive ?  <candive> oh thats ok <<< at whom ?
<candive> Agent_bob, ok
<vipex> ??????
<vipex> huh
<vipex> im using kubuntu updated to ubuntu?
<candive> Agent_bob, sorry baby crying. "oh thats ok" directed to vipex
<Agent_bob> ImLiz sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Agent_bob> candive ah.
<candive> vipex, yes
<ImLiz> Agent_bob: Thank you
<soreau> cosmo: Did you get my pm?
<vipex> candive , but i just installed ubuntu but  why the pc run kubntu always when i reboot
<vipex> how i run the ubntu?
<Agent_bob> >>><vipex> im using kubuntu updated to ubuntu?<<<  the word "updated" seems so out of place there,  even though i understand what he is trying to say.   *ubuntu is ubuntu  ;/
<Agent_bob> vipex logout and log back in with the gnome session      select it at login time.
<vipex> fuck
<candive> Agent_bob, what am I missing with vipex? please
<vipex> -------
<vipex> im loosing my mind!
<vipex> cant
<vipex> I CANT agent_bob
<Agent_bob> candive i'm hoping just a pebcak  ?
<candive> vipex, Breathe
<Agent_bob> vipex cant what ?
<Agent_bob> can't log out ?
<Agent_bob> can't choose session ?
<vipex> yeah
<Agent_bob> can't what ?
<ImLiz> One question, how do I run fsck in maintenance mode???
<vipex> choose session
<Agent_bob> vipex at the login screen ?
<vipex> y
<ImLiz> or rather how do I get to maintenace mode so that I can run fsck??
<Agent_bob> ImLiz if you need to fsck the root fs you have to remount it ro   and when you are done with the fsck, reboot.    anyother fs   just umount it and  add -f to the fsck command
<Agent_bob> ImLiz "maintenace mode"    runlevel one ?
<Agent_bob> candive i'm expecting vipex to come back all happy he's in gnome now.....
<candive> Agent_bob, was that my fault did I give bad instructions??
<candive> ok
<Agent_bob> candive no.
<candive> Agent_bob, good
<Agent_bob> like i said just a "pebcak"
<candive> pebcak??????????
<Agent_bob> some say pebkac  same thing
<ImLiz> Agent_bob: I'm not sure if runlevel one... I was told to run fsck in maintenance mode after kubuntu PANIC
<candive> Agent_bob, what did I miss?
<Agent_bob> well runlevel one would be safest for that.   but you do have to      mount -o remount,ro /    first.
<Agent_bob> candive nothing.   are you paranoid ?
<Agent_bob> candive but he should be back about now....
<ImLiz> Agent_bob: sounds complicated I don't want to mess it up further lol
<Agent_bob> unless he rebooted in place of logging out...
<candive> Agent_bob, no I'm not imagining it :D
<Agent_bob> ImLiz three commands.
<Agent_bob> candive lol
<ImLiz> "# mount -n -o remount, rw/" I was given that.... that's all one command then?
<Agent_bob> ImLiz i'll spell them out.      1.  sudo init 1  # this one takes you to runlevel one.  root console.    2.  mount -o remount,ro /  # this one makes the root file system readonly so you don't break something.    3. fsck -f /dev/hda1  # you will have to substitute the exact inode where i put hda1, could be sda5  or what ever.    then just three fingure salute it when it's done.
<Agent_bob> candive he must have rebooted...   poor guy.
<candive> Oh Ohh
<candive> its a windows thing
<Agent_bob> yeah
<Agent_bob> "reboot will fix anything"  M$ DOS 1o1
<candive> even linux???
<candive> lol
<Agent_bob> hehhe
<Walzmyn> how in the devil do you make a symlink?
<Agent_bob> Walzmyn ln -s /path/to/file  linkname
<candive> thats for you Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> that  ^  ?
<Agent_bob> Walzmyn man ln   has more details
<candive> never mind darn dry humor
<AxMstrL1> anyone know why the ubuntu hardy repositories haven't updated to the latest wine?
<Agent_bob> AxMstrL1 repos don't update to new versions.  only backports will get new versions
<Agent_bob> !latest
<ubottu> A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<candive> I knew it!!
<Agent_bob> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<AxMstrL1> indeed.  I'm not sure that wine 1.10 is better than 0.9x but I know there's been a lot of flux there.  Just assuming it is.
<Agent_bob> !wine | AxMstrL1
<ubottu> AxMstrL1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Agent_bob> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Agent_bob> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<AxMstrL1> yeah.  i've been checking it out.  My success with it has not matched the database thus far
<Agent_bob> AxMstrL1 mine either  ;/
<Agent_bob> +bug/1  hehhe
<AxMstrL1> i'm sick of running vmware  :P
<AxMstrL1> ready to buy a mac pro :D
 * AxMstrL1 wishes KDE4 was more stable
 * Agent_bob doesn't use a GUI
<Agent_bob> </random>
<AxMstrL1> heh!  my wife almost killed me when I made ubuntu the default OS.
<AxMstrL1> i would be dead if there was no X
<candive> vipex, where Did he Go?
<rhubarbe> AxMstrL1: if you track the beta verions, the errors go away and new ones appear, just when you least expect it / havent saved. its way more fun
<AxMstrL1> well, if we avoid it they'll never stabilize it, right?  Gotta give back...
<AxMstrL1> ... at least for a few days
<Agent_bob> if enough people use emacs will that make it an os ?
<AxMstrL1> some would argue yes
<Agent_bob> heh some would,  no doubt
<AxMstrL1> but they'd clearly be barking up the wrong tree because vi is the one true editor.
<Agent_bob> !startaneditorwar
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AxMstrL1> lol
<candive> hehe
<Agent_bob> bah there used to be some cute little  "joe is better than emacs"  comments there
<rhubarbe> so er... why do people use emacs?
<Agent_bob> caue they can
 * AxMstrL1 dons his "professional" hat and plugs Slickedit.
<Agent_bob> cause
<Agent_bob> cooledit
<rhubarbe> I mean sure, having an adventure game in your text editor is kinda cool, but it seems to do *everything*  but *badly*
<Agent_bob> vi
<Agent_bob> vim
<Agent_bob> vim-improved
<Agent_bob> nano
<Agent_bob> joe
<Agent_bob> mc -e
<Agent_bob> emacs
<Agent_bob> ed
<Agent_bob> ooops maybe not ed
<candive> I like this irc, informal unless its busy
<AxMstrL1> slickedit = ed version 2^10
<Agent_bob> heck i just ues echo to edit files.
<rhubarbe> *is going to do that now, just to confuse shoulder surfers
<minhaaj> hi, my ubuntu would ask password twice when i login.
<candive> one for wireless?
<Agent_bob> sed + tr + echo + cat    full featured text editing made ....  err ummm.... well...
<rhubarbe> just to check, twice at the log in screen? or does one appear much later, as a popup?
<AxMstrL1> do you have any sudo'ed auto-launching in your profile?
<vipex> woot its working /ubuntu/ but i m using kubuntu cos this is easier
<Agent_bob> "possable"
<kwtm> Can Kmail delete IMAP email (e.g. 200 spam messages) without insisting on downloading them and moving them to Trash?  In other words, is there a "Delete, and NOT move to Trash" option?
<sean_> Hello i am using Xubuntu Gutsy and i just downloaded Kwrite. There is no spellchecking functionality for english. I even downloaded aspell but i have no idea how to integrate it?
<candive> minhaaj, one is probably for your wireless
<sean_> how do i get any spellchecking to work?
<hasan> hi guys
<candive> vipex, youre back
<rhubarbe> minhaaj: I think the consensus is "do you mean twice on the big login screen, or is it a popup when you can see the desktop"
<hasan> i want to add a shortcut key for find in kubuntu
<Agent_bob> kwtm not that i know of.   for that i would use web browser.    assuming they support web mail
<minhaaj> login screen
<hasan> in 7.04 it was possible to find in regional & accessibility keyboard shortcuts
<Agent_bob> hasan khotkeys  ?
<hasan> but now i cant find it
<minhaaj> hasan you can figure hotkeyes in keyboard shortcuts in system settings
<Agent_bob> or is that kde4 hasan ?
<rhubarbe> minhaaj: did you do anything that may have triggered this behaviur?
<hasan> probably
<hasan> it's kde4
<hasan> im a novice kubuntu user
<hasan> i try to set a win like environment
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | because only the bot knows hasan
<ubottu> because only the bot knows hasan: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<kwtm> Agent_bob: Thanks for confirmation.  Will try web interface.
<hasan> ok
<Agent_bob> kwtm welcome
<sean_> How do i spellcheck with kwrite?
<hasan> but i cant find "Find" entry in command shortcuts tab
<minhaaj> nope rhubarbe
<vipex> candive, candive thx for u ubuntu works but kubuntu is nicer:)
<rhubarbe> minhaaj: there were some minor updates of Xorg about a week ago, could it have been that?
<candive> vipex, I know its cool
<vipex> candive, it is?:D
<ImLiz> Agent_bob: when I typed "sudo init 1" kubuntu froze when stopping all processes
<rhubarbe> minhaaj: also is there anything weird in your startx, init, or anything scripts that you have to do other stuff?
<rhubarbe> minhaaj: like that you might have added
<candive> vipex, I use kubuntu because I like it best
<minhaaj> well it might be etc/pam.d/common-auth error
<minhaaj> i am reading a forum post about it
<vipex> candive , yh u r right:D And it much easier to use:P
<candive> vipex, sorry my Canadian slang is causing misunderstandings
<vipex> candive , thats okay i understand very well:)
<minhaaj> fixed rhubarbe  thanks for trying :)
<minhaaj> had to add a couple of lines to pam/common-auth
<candive> vipex, I had the same response the first time I tried Ubuntu
<vipex> candive , :D
<minhaaj> now i have another problem. my ubuntu won't start with a clean session. it loads programs and firefox at start
<minhaaj> maybe i have saved the last session settings
<minhaaj> how do i get a clean session each time ?
<vipex> candive, i think im going till to bed , time is here 4:36 am:D
<vipex> C ya later
<vipex> and thank you
<candive> vipex, It will take some time to get use to all Ubuntu distros. It took me approx 6 months using dual boot to switch completely
<candive> nite
<vipex> nite
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When I change the desktop icon for Gimp and then restart my computer it changes the icon back to what it once was.  Any ideas?
<rhubarbe> kde4?
<rhubarbe> Ertain?
<Ertain> No, it's in 3.5
<rhubarbe> try again?
<rhubarbe> :(
<rhubarbe> night all
<Agent_bob> !all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all
<candive> funny
<Ertain> Figures.
<Agent_bob> !seen all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen all
<candive> Ertain, is there a save option
<ds_null> is there a kubuntu live cd...and if so ca i get a link?
<Ertain> What do you mean, candive?
<candive> funnier
<all> all is not on line  but i can hijack his nick
<Ertain> Sure, here you go ds_null --> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Ertain> For some odd reason I change the desktop file to some other icon and when I reboot it uses the previous image.
<candive> Ertain, when you change the icon is there an apply or save
<Ertain> Yeah, I save it.
<ds_null> thanks eratain, i missed that part
<candive> Agent_bob, is foolin around again mom
 * all will notice
<candive> Ertain, ask Agent_bob. I dont know
 * all knows not
<candive> really?
<all> really.    i might venture a guess or two though
<all> one. don't own the file cause you ran knoq with sudo and hosed perms .... solution  "own your home"      two some sort of vesta like bug has invaded kde.... O.o
<all> ignore the second one...
<all> !ownyourhome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ownyourhome
<all> ssorel pinging all can be dangerous
<ssorel> I was just saying hi
<ssorel> Geez.
<candive> Jason MMS is that you?
<all> Ertain you "could" open a konsole and run "konqueror "  in it then use that konq window to change the icon and watch the konsole to see if anything errors at you.
<candive> all, you blinked
<all> no i was typing...
<all> his nick tab completed when i started but he left before i hit enter
 * all types slow
<all> all is good
<all> all is well
<all> all is out
<candive> the names in the right column are they all on irc now?
<Pici> 286 people here, many idling.
<intelikey> candive all are connected clients
<intelikey> most are probably not man'd
<candive> intelikely, Pici, thanks
<intelikey> at least two are bots
<candive> servers??
<intelikey> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey>     bot  ^
<intelikey> ro  bot   scripts
<candive> I know about ubotto
<intelikey> !!
<candive> sorry ubottu
<intelikey> i'm not sure how to trigger the other one.
<candive> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<intelikey> ok three
<intelikey> :)
<poon> for some reason my server box is refusing connections on port 6667 (IRCd), all other ports for my clients servers work, but I cant seem to get that port working. I've tried stopping my shorewall firewall and whatnot, forwarding the port on my router on top of DMZ, with no luck :/ can anyone assist me?
<candive> time for me to go, goodnight
<poon> I've never encoutered an issue such as this
<intelikey> ubuntulog say hello
<intelikey> thats not it..
<poon> :P
<intelikey> poon i have used irc for several years but never setup a server    sorry
<poon> well the server's setup, its just a port issue
<intelikey> iptables -L | grep 6667
 * poon tries
<candive> !irc server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc server
<intelikey> but that will not reviel if it's accept or drop or log....  it will only show if it's specified
<Pici> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<intelikey> there's a thought.   asking an ircop to help you sort it out...
<intelikey> oh and one other thing.   that will not be kde specific   so you could ask in #ubuntu as swell
<Moonstorm> i'm looking for mod_write apache2 module.  it does not appear to be in the repositiores.  am i missing it?
<candive> chow
<poon> yeah i imagined that, but in #Ubuntu theres just so many people asking questions i was ignored
<poon> hrm, intelikey, its not returning anything
<intelikey> poon yeah patience is hard to keep in there.
<poon> lol how true
<intelikey> poon you could check with ##linux    some network admins hang there a lot.
<poon> intelikey, how would I add a port with iptables?
<poon> ok
 * intelikey forgot everything he ever learned about iptables as soon as he got his server working...
<intelikey> Moonstorm i'm not seeing it either.
<intelikey> !find mod-write
<ubottu> Package/file mod-write does not exist in hardy
<intelikey> pfft.
<Moonstorm> whaaa !?!?!?
<intelikey> !find apache2-mod-write
<ubottu> Package/file apache2-mod-write does not exist in hardy
<intelikey> ok it didn't turncate the name...
<zipper> ?? wireless
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zipper> ty
<intelikey> np
<Moonstorm> does ubuntu do wildcard searches?
<Moonstorm> er, ubottu
<intelikey> don't think so
<Moonstorm> :(
<intelikey> !find *
<ubottu> Package/file * does not exist in hardy
<intelikey> !find .*
<ubottu> Found: abiword-common, abiword-gnome, abiword-help, abiword-plugins, abiword-plugins-gnome (and 24945 others)
<intelikey> regex expansion works  heh
<intelikey> !find .*mod-write.*
<ubottu> Package/file .*mod-write.* does not exist in hardy
<intelikey> that settels that.
<intelikey> 24k packages... that's almost as many dirs as this box has
<intelikey> i could hide one package in each dir and.....  never mind.
<Pici> Moonstorm: Do you mean mod_rewrite? because I'm pretty sure thats in the default apache2 install
<Pici> a2enmod rewrite should work
<intelikey> !find .*mod-rewrite.*
<ubottu> Package/file .*mod-rewrite.* does not exist in hardy
<intelikey> !find mod-rewrite
<ubottu> Package/file mod-rewrite does not exist in hardy
<intelikey> maybe write is there too </shrugs>
<ixeman> como accedo para el español
<Moonstorm> Pici: it's not.  yes, i need mod_rewrite for clean urls
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> !find mod_rewrite | Moonstorm
<ubottu> moonstorm: '|' is not a valid distribution
<Pici> !find mod_rewrite
<ubottu> File mod_rewrite found in apache2-doc, apache2.2-common, gallery, gallery2, lighttpd (and 4 others)
<Pici> I need to run, but good luck
<athena18> hi i new
<athena18> where would i find a list of repositories (and alternates).
<athena18> I not new to linux but fairly new to kubuntu (i have tried it out likely to stay now that I have a faster machine
<Moonstorm> hrm, i have gallery2 installed as well ...
<athena18> the problem is that he set the repositories as Canadian. They are notoriously slow. If i had a list of the repositories I could set them back to New York
<Moonstorm> ubuntu-moto?
<Moonstorm> thx Pici
<athena18> the wiki did not seem to have the information
<athena18> neither did the obvious information
<athena18> if you are not comfortable giveing me the alternates, just the normal kubuntu one would be very helpful
<intelikey> !find mod_write
<ubottu> File mod_write found in roxen4
<athena18> please everything i downloaded just crashed
<mr---t-> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<athena18> thank you so much
<athena18> i know how to set them up---just need the list
<Moonstorm> Pici: found it
<intelikey> !find apache2_mod_write
<Moonstorm> need to load it
<ubottu> Package/file apache2_mod_write does not exist in hardy
<intelikey> !repos | athena18
<ubottu> athena18: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<intelikey> oh i shouldn't drop in and out of channel like that... sorry.
<mr---t-> intelikey:  your late on the keys
<intelikey> mr---t- yeah, i'm busy.
<mr---t-> still looking for that package eh
<intelikey> me ?   no.   i checked  "q apache2 | grep write"  and was finished looking for it.  just let the bot check a few times....
<intelikey> q being a quarry script for searching for packages...
<mr---t-> o cool
<epimeth> whats with this 8.04.1 thing?  a regular update/upgrade will suffice if I've already installed 8.04, right?
<kaj> hey gents, i need a command to remove /tmp/.X0-lock. That's the message I'm getting at the prompt after trying to restartX  after installing some new ati graphics drivers ...already tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<intelikey> mr---t- basicly it does    INFO="`apt-cache -n search "$@"`"   then parses the var  if it's empty it drops the -n and retries if there are matches it formats the output and dumps it in less for me
<epimeth> kaj: sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<intelikey> kaj so rm the file
<intelikey> as per epimeth
<kaj> aha rm, forgot about that ...must be getting late ..been a long and frustrating day
<OzoneNerd> One more question, Fryguy, in C/C++, one can make block comments like this, */ comment */,  Can/How does one do the same in BASh?
<intelikey> #
<intelikey> # this is a comment     until end of line
<intelikey> #
<OzoneNerd> but you can't end that comment within a line, is it possible to end the comment within the line?
 * mr---t- even he knew that one
<intelikey> no.
<OzoneNerd> that's what I meant, srry for ambiguity.
<OzoneNerd> thankyou*
<intelikey> you could use the null command tho
<intelikey> command 1 ; : some comment ; command2
<mr---t-> hes gone
<intelikey> yeah.
<intelikey> that's now what he wanted anyway.
<intelikey> and it's not the safest thing to do.
<intelikey> you can change the null command
<intelikey> :(){ echo ; }
<intelikey> for example.
<athena18> hi I back with another question. I have used KDE for close to two years, but only with synaptic package manager. I hate adept (i
<athena18> I am sorry to say, I know the command is close to apt-get synaptic, but i dont have it quite right.
<athena18> and it wont get through. Can anyone tell the the correct command please
<athena18> my problem is when i use adept I tend to crash the machine due to conflicts within a few weeks
<looneytr> Is there an easy way to e-mail all the users on a system?
<athena18> im looking for the apt-get command i need to add synaptic to my system
<athena18> help please
<intelikey> sudo aptitude install synaptic
<athena18> thank you
<intelikey> or apt-get if you prefer
<intelikey> "same differance"
<athena18> i will try the apt get...i know it better but thanks. It does explain a lot
<athena18> will it tell me when i need updates the same as if i used adept (in its own way of course)
<intelikey> looneytr good question.    Mail may have a function for that   idk.
<intelikey> athena18 the update notifier will tell you,  and you can use synaptic to fetch/install them  of course
<looneytr> Yeah a perl script will do but I figured someone has run into this before. Thanks anyway. I will check into mail
<intelikey> not mail  Mail  it's a command
<athena18> sorry for the lack of punctuation---canadian billingual keyboard---a friend installed this particular system for me...but i dont know it---although i should learn it
<intelikey> using is learning in linux  :)
<intelikey> Q. what do linux users do ?
<intelikey> A. why, they install software, of course!
<mr---t-> intelikey:  while it's slow what's it mean when you see someone log on to irc as root?
<intelikey> mr---t- in most/some cases means they are running the irc client as root
<looneytr> Not a good idea in the world of IRC
<intelikey> but in some cases (like mine) it means they have set the irc_user to root to hide their username
<athena18> thank you.Synaptic is now loading. and (besides an older computer) this was the main problem I ran into
<intelikey> security by obscurity is only affective to a certain degree tho.
<intelikey> welcome
<athena18> further question.  I would like a firewall similar to how zone alarmn worked
<intelikey> (older computer)    how old ?
<athena18> in windows.
<athena18> I know this is usually not needed but I deal with some sensitive information.
<athena18> it was a top of the line in 2001 or 2002
 * intelikey doesn't do windows.   so doesn't know zone alarm
<intelikey> athena18 oh that's not old.   i thought you meant old
<intelikey> athena18 when we talk old computers we talk C64 genera
<intelikey> or 8086
<mr---t-> timex sinclair
<athena18> I havent in years either. It told you whenever something went in or out on the net and you approved or didnt approve it. Not calling home and it kept track of how many things it had booted. It also had an immediate lock if you got concerned about something funny going on...which saved my bacon once
<DarthFrog> PDP-8
<intelikey> mr---t- that too
<athena18> those are firewalls
<athena18> unfortunately guide dog just doesnt do it
<athena18> well it was old enough that it was slow on Kubuntu
<intelikey> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<athena18> and ran much better on simplyMepis
<athena18> now i no longer need to worry about it
<mr---t-> guarddog and firestarter are the only two I have seen
 * intelikey ran a p1 with kubuntu on it...
<athena18> i do not know enough to configure the IP tables myself and guarddog is not sufficient---if i want to be able to download any of my mail
<intelikey> got rid of it last year
<athena18> i would never have had the patience---although i was running a p2 until it broke last year
 * mr---t- a little slow on the keys
<athena18> (i had gone through a succession of p2s) they became very hard to find on the market
<intelikey> there's a script    quick-tables   i think it is.  might be maintained.
<mr---t-> yeah but he doesn't use a gui
<athena18> no gui---you are on command line only
<mr---t-> that how he rolls
<intelikey> me ?   yeah no GUI here most of the time.... although i do have kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop icewm fvwm blackbox fluxbox all installed
<athena18> well no wonder you can run things on a pentium one! I can do some command line interface but i dont want to use it day by day
<athena18> i used non gui when i was in university
<intelikey> athena18 i didn't say that'  i said i ran kubuntu on the p1.
<intelikey> that implies kde too
<athena18> ok i didnt learn IRC (it was something i missed) . OK i thought you were using KDE. How do i direct a comment at one person Q
<intelikey> it took a little tweeking from default of course    it only had 64m ram and 610m hdd
<athena18> well i tweeked windows 98 quite effectively for a while years ago.
<athena18> tweeking windows 3.1 was easier
<intelikey> prepend their name   and it will highlight them   or /msg them   but that's not welcome by all.
<intelikey> athena18 this highlights you.
<intelikey> this doesn't
<athena18> Q prepend
<mr---t-> put first
<intelikey> "I can do some command line interface but i dont want to use it day by day"  <<< i'm that way  with the pointy clicky thingy
<athena18> ah ok intelikey i get it
<athena18> although we may be on opposite sides in terms of day to day usage...or maybe not. Ive forgotten quite a lot of command line stuff i knew. I still have a book on UNIX that would work find that is based on command line
<athena18> (intelikey) hello am i talking to you Q
<intelikey> yep
<DarthFrog> athena18: No, just the nick, no parentheses or brackets.
<DarthFrog> Fer instance, type "Darth" and hit tab. :-)
<intelikey> with out the quotes
<DarthFrog> Once the name is filled in, type your brilliancy. :-)
<mr---t-> or type d and hit tab until darthfrog comes up and so on...
<DarthFrog> Oh yeah, as intelikey points out, no quotes either.
<K350> Hi!:) I'm new to Linux and Kubuntu. I would like to know how I can make a progrma autostart at system startup?
<DarthFrog> K350: This isn't really going to help you, but put it in the file /etc/rc.local.
<DarthFrog> rc.local is the Unix equivalent of autoexec.bat.
<K350> Aha, thank you very much for that information!:)
<DarthFrog> K350: Is this program a system-wide one or a personal one that you want executed as you login to KDE?  the answers are different.
<K350> uh...it's Conky
<DarthFrog> Do you mean Konqueror?
<K350> No, Conky conky.sourceforge.net
<DarthFrog> If so, then put it in /home/K350/.kde/Autostart
<K350> it's a progrma that shows system information
<DarthFrog> Sorry, don't know conky.
<DarthFrog> Ah.  Autostart, then.
<K350> aha..okay..I'll try...
<flaccid> good ol conky :o
<K350> I guess I've to make a shortcut then....
<DarthFrog> Nope.
<K350> no?
<DarthFrog> Put a script that launches it in the Autostart directory.
<K350> err..should I move it form´/usr/bin to autostart?
<DarthFrog> i.e a "bat" file. :-)
<DarthFrog> NO!!!!
<K350> aaaah
<K350> okay a small bash scritp or something...
<DarthFrog> Exactly.
<K350> or uh..bash script right?
<DarthFrog> Correctomundo.
<K350> ooookay!
<K350> I'll try...
<flaccid> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<DarthFrog> Yeah, that works too.  Much the same as a shortcut. :-)
<DarthFrog> Probably simpler, too. :-)
 * DarthFrog rarely goes for the simple solution.  Things should be challenging! 
<DarthFrog> :-)
 * DarthFrog is challenged everyday.
<flaccid> in kde4 there is an Autostart frontend in system settings which is nice.
<DarthFrog> There is?  W00t!
<flaccid> yeah its in Advanced tab
<tuxwulf> Ok ... how does it fit together: KDE3, KDE4, plasma. What is which?
<DarthFrog> Does it automatically make the symlinks via drag 'n drop?
<flaccid> kde3 is kde3, kde4 is kde4 and plasma is part of kde4
<K350> DarthFrog: Thanks a lot. it works great now!:)
<DarthFrog> Plasma is a re-think of the desktop idiom.
<tuxwulf> flaccid > So, is it possible to run KDE4 with something other than plasma?
<DarthFrog> K350: Yer welcom, bud.
<tuxwulf> DarthFrog: ... what does 'desktop idiom' mean?
<DarthFrog> tuxwulf: Probably not yet.
<kaj> my Xserver is not good, the screen looks like the horizontal ctrl is out of range..like on the old analog tvs fro the 60-70s
<flaccid> tuxwulf: did you ask this yesterday? the answer is no, but you don't have to run plasma. you could kill it and just run kicker or something so in theory its kind of a yes
<DarthFrog> tuxwulf: As OS/2, Win95 _ad nauseum_, Mac OS and KDE3 do it.
<flaccid> DarthFrog: no drag/drop but 'add program' button
<tuxwulf> flaccid > no, I did not ask this yesterday, but yesterday I did discuss something else, raising these questions
<DarthFrog> That works.  Drag 'n drop might be more elegant|intuitive|familiar.  :-)
<flaccid> tuxwulf: yeah sounded familiar... you ask it a little bit different but yeah thats the situation. its flexible enough
<flaccid> DarthFrog: you could raise a feature request
<DarthFrog> flaccid: AFAIK, there is no kicker in KDE4.  He'd have to run the KDE3 kicker.
<kaj> guess the ati proprietary driver was a mistake but I couldn't remember which driver was being used as the 'default restricted'
<flaccid> DarthFrog: correct
<DarthFrog> flaccid: I don't care enough. :-)  It was just an idle thought.
<tuxwulf> flaccid > Please allow the simpleton that is me to check the following against your expertise: Plasma runs on KDE, KDE runs on X, X runs on linux. Would that be a correct statement?
<intelikey> kaj all "restricted" are proprietary
<Githzerai> DarthFrog: No kicker, but plasma-panel is there ;)
<DarthFrog> tuxwulf: Corrrect.
<flaccid> tuxwulf: pretty much. in essence plasma is just another application
<flaccid> there is a few more layers there but you got the ordering correct
<tuxwulf> Whooopeee! Thanks!
<DarthFrog> Githzerai: I'm not yet in love with plasma-panel yet.  It isn't as configurable as I liked in kicker. :-)
<intelikey> DarthFrog that "might" come with time...
<kaj> well intelikey  the latest and greatest upgrade did in my happy little setup ...now i have no screen, samba or google earth ...the kubuntu dev guys ought to be more careful before trey this crap out on us trusting souls
<DarthFrog> tuxwulf: Linux runs the hardware.  X  is the graphical presentation system.  KDE is the operating environment (or desktop, if you prefer) that make X usable.  Plasma is a way of interacting with KDE.
<intelikey> can you use things like    [ some test ]  in case loops as  identifiers )  ?
<DarthFrog> KDE4, that is.
<flaccid> kaj: welcome to free software :) perhaps we can help to fix
<DarthFrog> intelikey: Well, it has to let me re-order the icons, resize the panel, at a start. :-)
<DarthFrog> i.e. let me get it back to the way I had kicker.
<Dr_willis> and Plasmids are those weird powerups in BioShock. :)
<Githzerai> Dr_willis: :)
<intelikey> DarthFrog heh.   maybe that feature will come in time.
<DarthFrog> One can only hope.
<Dr_willis> ANd aparently - the KDe guys coudent come up with a better name. :)
<intelikey> and rant
<intelikey> one can do that too
<intelikey> <-- proficient
<Dr_willis> Ranting is a RIGHT! :)
<DarthFrog> Plasmoids. :-)
<kaj> flaccid:  I'm on irssi cuz i have no working X , the ati driver that I installed is the wrong one (altho it was recomended on the site for my card)
<DarthFrog> Hey, if you've got nothing to complain about, you can't be happy.
 * Dr_willis pumps some ADAM into his Desktop for enhanced Plasmids.
<DarthFrog> Plasmids are the DNA fragments that bacteria interchange as a substitute for sex. :-)
<Dr_willis> Oh to be a Bacteria!
<intelikey> DarthFrog says who ?      i'll streighten that guy out.   just who is he?    i'll show him....
<markos_> Hello Everybody
<tuxwulf> DarthFrog: Understood -- about the plasma to linux explanation, that is, not the sex thing you mentioned just now...
<markos_> Which is the lenguage do you speak?
<markos_> Ah ok.... English
<DarthFrog> intelikey: :-)
<mr---t-> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
 * kaj wonders why canonical decided to forgo the the vesa driver oprion in the xserver-xorg config 
<kaj> err option
<kaj> in hardy
<markos_> Hardy?
<markos_> wow... are u talking about sex?
<intelikey> kaj idk   install xserver-xorg-driver-vesa   and try it
<Dr_willis> markos_,  plasma/plasmids/plasmoids. :)
<DarthFrog> markos_: Hardly
<DarthFrog> :-)
<mr---t-> just bacterial sex
<tuxwulf> So now we have to install anti-bacteria programs?
<markos_> how can i just go into #kubuntu-es
<markos_> please
<DarthFrog> Bacteria don't have sex.  Which is why I kinda doubt Dr_willis's comment.
<intelikey> conjagation ?
<tuxwulf> Like anti-virus on Win, we have bacteria in linux..?
 * mr---t- has a rubber coated keyboard
<markos_> i repeat, How can i go into #kubuntu-es?
<markos_> i don't know to use that program yet
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<intelikey> markos_ /join blah
<DarthFrog> markos: type "/join #kubuntu-es"
<markos_> ah ok
<markos_> thank u
<flaccid> kaj: that was debian
<markos_> thank u so much, i am in, already
<DarthFrog> Said the bishop to the actress.
<flaccid> kaj: do you need help fixing something?
<intelikey> knight to queens rook four
<DarthFrog> Ewwe, descriptive!  Algebraic, please.
<DarthFrog> If anyone cares, according to Slashdot, Hans Reiser has led authorities to the grave.
<intelikey> so anyone know if tests can be done in    case   identifiers ?     [some test])
<mr---t-> who what?
<DarthFrog> mr---t-: If that made no sense to you, you don't care. :-)
<mr---t-> must be in a different part of the world than here
<intelikey> guess not.     i'll test to see (pun intentional)   ;/
<DarthFrog> Where is here?  Hans Reiser was a Linux file system developer.
<kaj> intelikey:  looking for oprenad destination file
<intelikey> mr---t- think rieserfs to catch up with DarthFrog
<intelikey> not exactly  but close enough.
<mr---t-> research?
<intelikey> it looks like i'll have to double loop it anyway
<kaj> anyway, tired now ..sacktime
<DarthFrog> goodnight, sweet prince.
<intelikey> maybe an extended if statement would be better in this case than case
<flaccid> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> heh
<K350> Is it somehow possible to skip the login prompt/window so that I cna login directly witotu enterign username and password?
<mr---t-> DarthFrog:  that happened on the left coast and I don't follow any thing but local news
<DarthFrog> K350: Yes.
<intelikey> why the Krap is   dirs is a shell builtin  ?
<DarthFrog> K350: Explore "System Settings"
<flaccid> K350: login manager in system settings
<flaccid> this channel is kubuntu support, idle discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic
<K350> login mng in sys settings okay I got it ..thaNKS A LOT!:)
<flaccid> np
<intelikey> left coast   heh.
<intelikey> K350 did you find the "gui" way to get there ?
<DarthFrog> intelikey: I'm in British Columbia.  Here we call it the Wet Coast. :-)
<intelikey> gold coast  :)
<intelikey> i may like the left coast as a discriptor better though
<intelikey> does kde still write in /root ?
<intelikey> or have they fixed that yet ?
<Dr_willis> ive never noticed it doing writing in /root
<intelikey> rm /root -r and restart it  :)
<DarthFrog> Why would that be a problem?
<Dr_willis> I keep my porn in /root :) where it belongs..
<intelikey> cause /root is root's default home.  user space apps should not be accessing it.
<intelikey> but beyond that,  even if you move root out of /root it still uses /root   "and if"
<DarthFrog> but does it write in it, other than recreate it after you've removed it?
<intelikey> though no one would dare...    you login to kde as root then it stores all roots settings in /root reguardless of where root lives.
<intelikey> imo  that's wac
<DarthFrog> I may be confused but you seem to be battling your way upstream against the Unix way stream.
<flaccid> apps will access /root when apps run under root mode
<intelikey> DarthFrog gdm doesn't do that  why does kdm ?
<intelikey> flaccid they shouldn't if root doesn't live there.
<intelikey> only kde is hard coded to use /root   gnome isn't
<intelikey> blackbox isn't
<intelikey> fluxbox isn't
<intelikey> need i go on.... ?
<DarthFrog> But, but ... /root is the Unix way. :-)
<intelikey> DarthFrog linux is not unix
<DarthFrog> Just as /home is the user data directory.
<dennister> hey channel, anyone ever see black smoke coming out of a cpu/heatsink combo before?
<intelikey> DarthFrog not my users
<Dr_willis> dennister,  only when i spilt the soda in the case
<dennister> heheh...i knew about cpus overheating, but i'd never seen it before
<flaccid> intelikey: um, example krusader root mode...
<DarthFrog> intelikey: Linux is a pretty damn good Unix.
<flaccid> thus why the style looks different as it uses root's profile
<intelikey> flaccid you missed the point.
<DarthFrog> dennister: That's the magic smoke.  If you let it out, the hardware doesn't work any more.
<intelikey> move root.  let root live in say  /new_dir  and it still uses /root   not /new_dir
<DarthFrog> intelikey: So what?
<intelikey> DarthFrog so that is M$ mentality.
<flaccid> intelikey: what is your point?
<DarthFrog> If you're that fussed, "sudo chmod 700 /root.
<intelikey> DarthFrog just do it the way we say.   you don't need to control your computer let the programers do it for you...  it "just works"
<Dr_willis>  /me thinks this ranting is getting dull.
<flaccid> yeah well user homes are readable by other users by default so a 700 can be handy
<intelikey> DarthFrog perms make no diff   and besides i keep root's home  chmod'd 0000
<dennister> now i'm trying to find out why...background: ms-6309 mobo, p3-733 MHz cpu, when turned the power would shut off almost immediately, so I cleaned heatsink/fan, put some more thermal grease on cpu, and it would still shut down
<Dr_willis> dennister,  a few years back - there was a bunch of counterfit capaciters being sold and put on motherboards.    Or it could just be old age. :)
<dennister> so i thought: power supply, replaced it with my very good Enermax EG301P (more pwoer than needed, but tested working beautifully on more demanding systems), turned it on, and it stayed on all right, with black smoke
<intelikey> dr_willis dull indeed.    i only asked if they had fixed/changed it in the hardy release
<DarthFrog> intelikey: Have you filed a bug report?  It may be a "feature".
<Dr_willis> yep - dull.
<dennister> Dr_willis: yes, I heard of that, but the more powerful ps wouldn't have caused it to overheat, would it?
<DarthFrog> dennister: No.
<Dr_willis> dennister,  Hmm... No idea.. could be  it was the final straw.
<dennister> didn't think so...k, that's been eliminated as cause
<Dr_willis> could be all the twiddling around with it made somthing else finally die.
<intelikey> flaccid my point. that kde and kdm in particular are hard coded to write in /root  reguardless of where root actually lives. or who logs in.
<intelikey> DarthFrog the kde crew don't consider it a bug,  they did it on purpose.
<DarthFrog> dennister: A more powerful ps would be _capable_ of delivering more power, if the circuitry needed it.  If you have a short circuit, well all bets are off.
<dennister> DarthFrog: ok, short circuit from what?
<dennister> on the mobo?
<DarthFrog> intelikey: Then it's unlikely that behaviour will be changed.
<intelikey> dennister cable ribon upside down on a drive
<Dr_willis> given how complex these mb's  are these days.. im amazed that any of them work. :)
 * DarthFrog is with Dr_willis on that!
<Dr_willis> I think ive seen some that are 6+ layers.. proberly more then that now a days.
<DarthFrog> What with capacitive coupling and quantum tunnelling and all that. :-)
<intelikey> DarthFrog one can only hope that they at least make it dynamic rather than hard coded
<dennister> intelikey: well that's not the case...unless i've forgotten how to do a floppy drive, lol
<DarthFrog> intelikey: File a feature request and make your arument.
<DarthFrog> argument.
<intelikey> dennister floppy cable is the first place i'd look
<intelikey> unplug it and test
<DarthFrog> When was the last time any of us used a floppy?  I've not done so in years.
<intelikey> today
<DarthFrog> CD-R has replaced floppies.
<Dr_willis> Floppy disks make great coasters.
<Dr_willis> and Cheap Ninja Throwing stars! :)
<intelikey> cdr can't replace floppy,  you can't rewrite a cdr
<DarthFrog> intelikey: Really?  No wonder you're fussed about /root.  (grinning, ducking and running)
<intelikey> DarthFrog yes really.
<bobo> whats going on peoples
<intelikey> all my boxen have fd0 and some fd1 5.25's
<intelikey> bobo  d'nada
<DarthFrog> Oh my.  5.25" floppies.  Now that's ancient.
<dennister> intelikey: floppy cable check...it's fine & properly attached
<intelikey> dennister ok  you looked at cd/dvd  hd cables too ?
<dennister> so that leaves the mobo or the cpu/heatsink connection
<bobo> i use an old tape drive but no floppies
 * DarthFrog had a single-sided 5.25" 180K floppy disk back in the day. It held my Ph.D. thesis.  I thought I'd never be able to fill a 180K disk. :-)
<dennister> intelikey: just hd cable so far...already checked those...ok
 * Dr_willis thinks DarthFrog  is older then dirt.
<DarthFrog> dennister: Disconnect everything and try again.
<DarthFrog> Dr_willis:  well, I never rode a dinosaur.  But my father did. :-)
<Dr_willis> Is your Social Security # in Roman Numerals?
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> dennister a dead card plugged into a board will cause short circute condition too   we used to get all kinds of dead boxen that lightning had killed,   pull the modem out and power it up ....
<tony403> anyone know a picture viewer that has the controls of vista's viewer? scroll zooms and out, click to move the picture when zoomed, and views files in a directory?
<dennister> DarthFrog: doesn't it have to be the cpu/heatsink connection or mobo?
<dennister> intelikey: no modem or pci cards at all yet...just an ati vc
<DarthFrog> Dr_willis: I remember giving dictation to a scribe, who was chiselling heirogplypics into a clay tablet.  He asked me, "Is virile spelled with one testicle or two?"
<DarthFrog> heiroglypHics
<DarthFrog> :-)
<Dr_willis> DarthFrog,  now thats old.. :)
<mr---t-> Dr_willis: they don't have ss numbers in canada do they?
<Dr_willis> That was some hard clay also...   Better if they used cut reeds and wet clay.
<DarthFrog> dennister: Well, if you disconnect everything, you isolate it down to those components, no?
<Dr_willis> mr---t-,  thy proberly got RFID tags embeded in everyones backsides. :)
<mr---t-> lol
<DarthFrog> mr---t-: Yes, we do.
<mr---t-> which
<intelikey> tony403 those features sound common enough.   not sure what all can do that tho
<Dr_willis> well bye all...
<mr---t-> rfid or numbers
<intelikey> gview ?
<intelikey> lets see   kfax ?
<dennister> DarthFrog: yes, i know, and everything was disconnected a few minuts ago for cleaning...i just didn't want to fire it up again (even without drives, etc. in case i got more smoke
<tony403> intelikey, i've tried a few, one does one but not the other, kind of aggravating
<DarthFrog> dennister: I rather expect you'll be buying a new CPU/mobo/RAM in the next day or so.
<intelikey> tony403 hmmm    if i was a gui user i might know...   but alas.
<mr---t-> Im out too nite all.....zzzz
<dennister> DarthFrog: i've got tons of all those things at the moment already...i have about 15-20 systems here that have been donated and I refurbish
<bobo> how do i share files with another kubuntu machine
<DarthFrog> bobo: Open Konqueror and enter "smb:/" as the URL.  Do you see the other machine?
<dennister> so i'm not panickiing or anything, i just like finding out why things happen so it doesn't happen again
<Odd-rationale> bobo: easiest way would be to set up an ssh server and use the fish:// protocol
<DarthFrog> fish:// rocks!
<bobo> ok
<bobo> got it
<dennister> and yes, isolating stuff is a big part of the "why"...you guys in here have seen so much I like to get other ideas/opinions
<flaccid> fish is legacy protocol now really, its a pseudo protocol anyway
<DarthFrog> flaccid: yeah but it works wonderfully.
<flaccid> bobo: so you can either do samba or ssh
<flaccid> DarthFrog: so does sftp :)
<bobo> i got samba
<DarthFrog> flaccid: What is the replacement for fish://
<DarthFrog> ?
<bobo> it works
<Odd-rationale> why use samba to share between linix machines... :)
<flaccid> sftp is seen to be preferred
<DarthFrog> Odd-rationale: Cuz it works better than NFS.
<flaccid> Odd-rationale: in case a windows machine comes a long i guess and yeah its better than nfs
<Odd-rationale> i c, i don't think about having window machines come along... :P
<DarthFrog> flaccid: Is sftp a KIO?
<flaccid> nah its a real protocol for ssh. where is fish is implemented by kde only (plus about 2 other implementations).. its not on much besides kde
<DarthFrog> So the deprecation is because fish is KDE only?
<flaccid> well its not technically deprecated but ssh/sftp is more standard. only kde can do fish client (plus 2 other implementations)
<flaccid> i don't think ubunt users can fish with gnome
<DarthFrog> AFAIK, if the remote machine is running SSH, fish works.
<DarthFrog> Why should an ssh protocol care about anything graphical?
<DarthFrog> I *think* I've used fish to upload to a server in the past.  use webdav now.
<flaccid> im talking client side DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> flaccid: Ah. So when in Gnome, do as Gnome does. :-)
<flaccid> or just sftp on every OS. you can use fish still of course, im sure it will continue to be supported and the kio slave is probably pretty damn stable. its a simple protocol anyway which is good
<DarthFrog> Not too mention the convenience.
<flaccid> why is it more convenient than sftp?
<DarthFrog> Which is the point.
<DarthFrog> Cuz it's a KIO-slave.  Drag 'n drop in Konq.
<flaccid> what would you be dragging and dropping sorry?
<DarthFrog> Umm, open a split window in Konq.  One is your home directory, the other is fish://<fileserver>, drag 'n drop between the two panes.
<[The_Oracle]> is there a utility I can use to set my NTFS hard drives to automount upon bootup ? Thanks
<flaccid> DarthFrog: thats the same as using sftp:/ in konq..
<flaccid> [The_Oracle]: disks and filesystems in system settings
<DarthFrog> flaccid: So it is a KIO_slave?
<DarthFrog> [The_Oracle]: /etc/fstab
<flaccid> DarthFrog: probably is in kde's case yeah
<flaccid> before i was talking in general, not kde only
<DarthFrog> [The_Oracle]: Not a utility, but it's where automounting is done.
<[The_Oracle]> ok, so I can have a GUI if I log into gnome? Cool!!
<flaccid> yes gnome is a gui?
<dennister> hmmm...fired it all up , with no connectors or cards...seemed fine...started connecting one by one (different vc this time; only change), still all fine...no smoke...took heatsink combo apart...zero signs of scorching or damage
<DarthFrog> flaccid: OK.  A general solution does have its uses, agreed.  But when a localised solution, such as KIO_slaves, work wonderfully when one is in that local environment, I'd rather use the superior local solution.  Unless the general solution works equally as well in  the local situation.
<DarthFrog> [The_Oracle]: This is the wrong place to ask about GNOME.  Go to #ubuntu for that.
<flaccid> DarthFrog: give sftp a try in konq, its much the same behaviour
<dennister> but it's not booting into bios
<[The_Oracle]> I was in KDE
<dennister> flaccid: i finally did get samba to work with the xp home floppy, btw :-) and it does need the wins server enabled on the samba server
<dennister> oops...not floppy, laptop
<DarthFrog> dennister: Not booting into BIOS?  You have an ... unusual definition of fine.
<flaccid> dennister: nah you do not require wins but ok
<dennister> flaccid: well I listened to you, and didn't enable it, but when I finally did enable wins server, it worked
<DarthFrog> dennister: Really?  Well, we all know Windows networking is bizarre.
<flaccid> dennister: thats because you have no local dns server and normal nmb resolution was probably not working but could of been fixed
<DarthFrog> I prefer to keep my bizarre explanation. :-)
<flaccid> nmbd out of box does nmb broadcast for resolution without the need for a wins or dns server
<dennister> DarthFrog: ordinarily I would suspect mobo is dead when i can't get into bios...and i still think this mobo might be, but I'm still cheerful
<flaccid> i run 1 local dns server and no wins server. so resolution here is done primarily with dns only
<dunas> Is there a way to merge the contents of two folders with the same name in Kubuntu 8.04?
<[The_Oracle]> can we run Compiz under a VM? it never offers me nvidia drivers
<flaccid> dennister: i can't even remember your problem etc. heh
<dunas> Dolphin pretty perpetually wants to overwrite.
<DarthFrog> dennister: Would you not get the same result from a fried CPU?
<dennister> flaccid: nmbd? i usually use the dns servers in the routers, with the ISP's dns servers also mentioned
<DarthFrog> dunas: Rename one of the folders first.
<flaccid> dennister: yes. this is for resolution of LAN clients, not hosts on the internet...
<flaccid> LAN != WAN
<dennister> DarthFrog: of course...u must think i'm totally stupid, lol...that's what i'll be determining next: cpu dead or mobo dead?
<dennister> and that's a question i can determine with some normal swapping
<asobi> ever since i got ff3 beta 4, my dictionary extension no longer works
<DarthFrog> dennister: No, I don't think you're stupid.  I've had blinkers on myself. :-)
<asobi> should it reside in the extensions folder?
<karthik> hello every one i want to know how to change KDE to GNOME
<flaccid> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<dennister> as I said, i'm lucky i have so many other mobos and cpus here for this kind of testing...and that's a big part of what I do...test to see if the stuff works
<DarthFrog> dennister: I'd be careful about swapping.  Putting a good CPU into a fried mobo is a good way to fry the CPU.
<asobi> also, klipper no longer works either :/
<dennister> DarthFrog: that's why i'll be using possibly-dead cpus first :-) i have 3 here that didn't work with another mobo (but then I eneded up junking the mobo itself)
<DarthFrog> dennister: I'll leave things in your obviously capable hands. :-)
<dennister> oh shoot...they're amd cpus...will risk 1 p3 then
<dennister> i've got 6
<DarthFrog> dennister: Well, if it were me, I'd put your CPU into a known good mobo, rather than the converse.
<dunas> DarthFrog: That's not really helping, sadly. Sorry. The problem is, I'm trying to move a Materials folder from a downloaded file to my Counter-Strike Source file, so that the new files enter the Materials Folder but the new folder doesn't completely overwrite the old, and there's a lot of files to move.
<purpleposeidon> Is there a list anywhere of super-compatible hardware? I want to build a new computer.
<dennister> DarthFrog: good idea...will take ur advice
<DarthFrog> dunas: You're wanting to merge the contents of the files?
<DarthFrog> dunas: Or add the files to a directory?
<purpleposeidon> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<purpleposeidon> ubottu: Why thankyou, ubottu, you are so helpful! :D
<ubottu> purpleposeidon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dunas> DarthFrog: Merge the contents, yes.
<dennister> scratch that...can't because it looks like all my p3 mobos are slot 1 style...don't have any other p3 mobos with the socket 370
<purpleposeidon> More intelligent then anybody else in here. >_>   <_<    o_o   :P
<DarthFrog> dunas: Good luck.  i know of no other way to do that than file by file manually.
<DarthFrog> Tho' I'm sure there are other solutions.
<dennister> at least the slot 1 mobos were probably from before the bad-capacitor era, heheheh
<DarthFrog> dennister: I would suspect that slot 1 caps would be drying out by now. :-)
<dennister> caps? they dry out?
<DarthFrog> dunas: "cat file1 file2 > file3" would work.
<DarthFrog> dennister: Yep.  Takes a while, fortunately.
<DarthFrog> And depends upon the cap technology employed, of course.  Paper caps don't dry out.
<dunas> DarthFrog: Through the terminal, you mean?
<dennister> i've got an asus p2 board here, with original cpu...still going strong
<DarthFrog> dunas: That's where the power is.  Hehehehehe, (evil grin).
<flaccid> can you guys talk about hardware somewhere else im getting  headache :o
<tuxwulf> so up until KDE4 kicker was started instead of plasma?
<flaccid> tuxwulf: pretty much
<intelikey> does this work http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d375a9abd ?
<flaccid> well thats how it is with kde3
<dennister> hehehe@flaccid
<DarthFrog> dennister: So do I.  A testbed machine.  Asus P2B-DS with dual slot-1 P3-700's.
<dunas> DarthFrog: Still plenty of work for something Windows can do automatically, mind you. ;) I'll keep looking for a solution that's a little faster, just because it's a lot of files and even then that'd take a lot of time.
<DarthFrog> flaccid: But, but,... it's fun!  :-)
<dennister> i reacently was given an intel dual slot1 p3 server board :-)
<dennister> i haven't tested it yet...but the donor knows her hardware...i think she must be a sys admin
<flaccid> guys this is chan is kubuntu support
<DarthFrog> dunas: Don't take my word as the be-all and end-all.  I don't know of a solution but that doesn't mean there isn't a solution.
<dennister> flaccid: ok, ok...L-)
<K`zan> Anyone have any idea how to fix this:
 * DarthFrog tucks his tail between his legs and says, "I shut up now".
<K`zan> xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<K`zan> *** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card
<dennister> how's this? p3's are great for quiet kubuntu machines....don't require heavy duty ps's or case fans
<K`zan> tmia
<tuxwulf> Cool. It's nice when the penny drops.
<tuxwulf> Thanks flaccid!
<tuxwulf> And DarthFrog
<dennister> :P
<dunas> DarthFrog: Well, thanks for trying to help. :)
<dennister> #will now shut up
<DarthFrog> dunas: As usual, answers are free, correct answers are $10.  Dumb looks are still free.
<dennister> +++++++++++++++++++++++++
<dennister> ok, that was the cat walking on the keyboard...not me
<tuxwulf> My cat chases the mouse
<purpleposeidon> I certainly don't walk on keyboards
<dennister> she just has to be wherever my right hand is...usually on top of th emouse, mousepad and kvm switch, lol
<dennister> purpleposeidon: r u a cat? i thought u were the god of the sea
<purpleposeidon> dennister: I think cats prefer macs
<flaccid> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<flaccid> :p
<purpleposeidon> !v
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v
<purpleposeidon> government officier[sic]?
 * DarthFrog wonders about flaccid.  I'm concerned!  :-)
<dennister> purpleposeidon: well, my cat won't find any macs around here
<dennister> down with proprietary computing!
<DarthFrog> dennister: Don't forget, for goodness sake tha Mac is a proper pronound and must be capitalised.
<purpleposeidon> big macs
<dennister> lol@Darthfrong
<dennister> oops...*Darthfrog
<tuxwulf> MacDennister
<purpleposeidon> dennister: Oh man, I do that! HEY! Give me that back!
<tuxwulf> MacDarthFrog
<dennister> still can't type...
<flaccid> someone is concerned about me, thats strange
<tuxwulf> McTuxwulf...
<purpleposeidon> DarthMacFrog
<K`zan> Anyone know how to fix this: xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<K`zan> I did the upgrade from 7.10 and SO much crap is broken now :-(.
<tuxwulf> K`zan > Perhaps in #tvtime ...?
<purpleposeidon> K`zan: Don't use YUY2 images?
<dennister> purpleposeidon: big macs and mcdonald's is almost as bad as proprietary computing
<purpleposeidon> I think someone with a mac and a big mac in mcdonald's needs...... help
<dennister> K`zan: u trying to get a tuner going? what kind?
<K`zan> Damnifiknow, worked just fine for well over a year and after the upgrade when I rebooted that along with usb filesystem and my camera quit working.
<K`zan> SAA7134? IIRC.
<dennister> oh...camera...instead of tuner?
<K`zan> Leadtech 2000xp Expert
<flaccid> K`zan: google is good as well
<K`zan> dennister: No, TV CArd.
<K`zan> flaccid: google was quite flaccid on the matter, I always check that first :-).
<dennister> ok...been awhile since i was fidding with my tuners and tvsoftware
<flaccid> K`zan: i think i got this card in my desktop let me test and also check google cool
<flaccid> K`zan: a lot of results here: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=No+XVIDEO+port+found+which+supports+YUY2+images+tvtime&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<dennister> certainly tvtime would not work with my hauppauge card...only thing that did was mythtv
<K`zan> Might be something in spanish or french, but I don't read those :-/.
<dennister> because the hauppauge cards need ivtv drivers...not sure about your leadtech card
<K`zan> flaccid: Anything other than lots of people asking the same question with no answers?
<K`zan> dennister: I guess I am going to have to wipe/reinstall 7.10 - everything pretty much worked OK there.  Sigh.
<flaccid> K`zan: i'll go through them. are you on gutsy or something?
<DarthFrog> K`zan: Back up your home directory first.
<dennister> K`zan: b4 u do the wipe...are u sure you have right hardware drivers for the tuner?
<K`zan> As noted, before the upgrade it was doing wonderfully :-/.
<flaccid> this card doesn't need a driver for tvtime
<K`zan> lemme lsmod and see if perhaps the upgrade hosed that too.
<dennister> K`zan: sorry
<flaccid> K`zan: are you on gutsy or hardy now? also can you show me the entries for the card in lscpi and also the dpkg -l | grep tvtime
<dennister> i'll go back to my hardware rebuilding...later folks
<K`zan> flaccid: {/var/log} $ cat /etc/issue.net
<K`zan> Ubuntu 8.04.1
<K`zan> 2:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<K`zan> {/var/log} $ dpkg -l | grep tvtime
<K`zan> ii  tvtime                                     1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2                   A high quality television application
<flaccid> K`zan: ok so need to look at lscpi entries, the package version from dpkg -l also if you can pastebin the whole output from running tvtime from konsole ..
<K`zan> rr
<flaccid> also which video driver are you using and what video card
<robbie> need help real fast.... i forgot where to adjust the brightness on my screen
<K`zan> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/1065289
<K`zan> Nvidia 6600gt/128M
<K`zan> and whatever x driver the upgrade put in - nvidia drivers are broken now after the upgrade they will no longer compile :-(.
<flaccid> K`zan: pastebin your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log (in one paste is fine)
<K`zan> rr
<flaccid> at this point, i'd say that is where the problem lies - the vid driver support for overlay
<flaccid> i'll brb
<K`zan> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/1065297
<K`zan> rr me too, grabbing coffee.  Thanks for the help!
<flaccid> cool, looking now
<flaccid> K`zan: driver in use is only vesa, you want to go hardware drivers manager (kdesudo jockey-kde) and enable the restricted driver so you get overlay
<flaccid> just ensure the lscpi entry for the video card is not unknown first
<K`zan> flaccid: Ok, did it but have to restart - not sure what this portends but we'll try:
<K`zan> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<K`zan> WARNING: /sys/module/nvidia_new/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind nvidia_new driver
<K`zan> flaccid: Thanks VERY(!) much Sir!
<K`zan> rebooting
<flaccid> ok
<K`zan> flaccid: No go :-( dumps me to CLI (same thing I was getting before trying to fix it); log reports:
<K`zan> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<K`zan> Fatal server error:
<K`zan> no screens found
<K`zan> Fortunately I saved the working xorg.conf :-).
<K`zan> May mess with it some more tomorrow, tooooooooo long a day today.  Again flaccid thanks for your help, much appreciated.  Will try again once I get some sleep :).
<K`zan> Even my old xorg.conf for that card and the nvidia prop drivers does the same thing - just FWIW,
<K`zan> Night all <splat> :-).
<flaccid> oi
<flaccid> K`zan: show me the full log with the actual error
<K`zan> Sure, saved it for ref, lemme pastebin it.
<K`zan> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/1065310
<K`zan> Gonna grab a cup and see if I can't keep eyes open a bit longer :-).
<DarthFrog> K`zan: It works with the nv driver?
<flaccid> yeah K`zan i just got another coffee
<flaccid> K`zan: pretty simple in this case. reinstall the nvidia-glx-* and nvidia-kernel-common packages so they match your current kernel
<flaccid> then you should be rockin
<K`zan> flaccid: glx-new is installed, requested a reinstall, ditto with kernel-common.  Reinstalling now.
<flaccid> K`zan: okies
<K`zan> Thaankee Sir! :-)
<K`zan> Rebooting now.
<flaccid> cool
<K`zan> Keeping toes crossed :).  Will report!
<flaccid> sweet
<apparle> how to install ATI drivers in KDE4
<zaapiel> http://pastebin.com/m24d24283   <----help please
<zaapiel> i tried to unmark it to leave it but than it wants to install all of kubuntu again
<flaccid> apparle: goto #kubuntu-kde4 for help with kde4.
<zaapiel> anyway to forcefully remove it?
<flaccid> zaapiel: what command are you trying atm?
<zaapiel> im using the gui package manager
<zaapiel> to remove it
<genii> zaapiel: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq kio-umountwrapper
<zaapiel> genii: http://pastebin.com/m736674a3
<zaapiel> get that error
<K`zan> flaccid: At least x started this time, still no tvtime - tried the sudo jocky-kde and got:
<K`zan> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<K`zan> WARNING: /sys/module/nvidia_new/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind nvidia_new driver
<K`zan> Beat to hell, thanks for the help but I am falling over, will work on it more tomorrow.
<flaccid> meh
<genii> zaapiel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-umountwrapper/+bug/186729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,In progress]
<genii> I wish ppl woudn't use sudo with gui apps.
<zaapiel> ty genii
<zaapiel> fix worked
<genii> zaapiel: Good.
 * genii sips his coffee
<tuxwulf> genii> sudo with gui apps..?
<tuxwulf> genii > cheers. But if no sudo with gui apps, how else to avoid Can not open DISPLAY errors?
<domme_> hello, my thunderbird wont open links anymore (i'm using 8.04)
<genii> tuxwulf: "[02:42] <K`zan> flaccid: At least x started this time, still no tvtime - tried the sudo jocky-kde and got:"         this from earlier. Sudo should never be used . Always either kdesu/kdesudo with kde or gksu/gksudo with Gnome
<tuxwulf> Ah... really... well well...
<tuxwulf> Thanks
<flaccid> yeah i don't know why the user did sudo when i said kdesudo ah well
<flaccid> im off for a bit
<genii> flaccid: Heh leaving me here aone eh? ;)
<genii> *alone     even
<flaccid> haha
<jill> guys hi to all
<jill> i want to know can i use my ADSL-200 modem on kubuntu 8.04?
<jill> in gusty i cant do this
<genii> jill: Is that a D-Link modem?
<jill> yea
<jill> genii
<jill> can someone help me with this question?
<issam_> hi\
<jill> guys
<jill> upper
<tuxwulf> Jill, sometimes response is slow
<jill> okay)
<tuxwulf> we are all in different timezones, you see
<tuxwulf> Have you tried googling? Seems to work for a lot of people...
<jill> yea.. ~10 - 15 secs delay on chat only... + anything else
<flaccid> !pppoe | jill
<ubottu> jill: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<djtm_> you really should be able to use your dsl modem if you can connect it over network cable
<genii> jill: Research indicates the EciAdsl driver works with the Globespan gs7070 chipset of that modem
<djtm_> if it's a usb one and it's standards compliant it should work as well
<flaccid> that modem has bridged and router mode despite how budget it is
<jill> thanks, i saving the logs
<genii> jill: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php has the ubuntu package of this driver
<sbucatino> i have a bad audio issue
<sbucatino> this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851020
<sbucatino> very strange for me
<genii> sbucatino: What does command:    lspci | grep Audio                        report?
<sbucatino> i have an itel alc861-vd
<sbucatino> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<genii> !intelhda | sbucatino
<ubottu> sbucatino: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> sbucatino: I have that card as well, the only fix is to recompile the driver as shown on the link from the bot
<sbucatino> omg
<sbucatino> well xD another time c
<sbucatino> genii: i trust you but ... haven't you an ich8?
<genii> sbucatino: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<sbucatino> genii: well but you had the same issue about volume ?
<sbucatino> right?
<genii> sbucatino: Thats my lspci|grep Audio                 I have a Gateway MT6711     and the volume issue was also there until I did the recompile of the driver. It needs doing after every kernel update, unfortunately
<sbucatino> have you tried 1.0,17rc3?
<genii> sbucatino: 1 sec I'll see which I last compiled
<genii> sbucatino: 1.0.16   is what I currently am using, without problems
<sbucatino> mm
<sbucatino> i have 1.016
<sbucatino> but from installation
<sbucatino> have you gutsy?
<sbucatino> or hardy?
<sbucatino> because you know my card works
<sbucatino> is only a issue with recordmydeskopt
<genii> sbucatino: The issue is that the default settings compiled into the driver are to accomodate the widest range of hardware, but the intel cards need special flags upon comilation.
<sbucatino> genii: ok
<sbucatino> i am sorry but this issue is very important for me
<sbucatino> so i have break your balls xD with my questions
<genii> sbucatino: Hardy is what I'm currently running. But I also had the same issue on Edgy and Gutsy
<sbucatino> broken
<sbucatino> ok i am gonna to compile xD
<josef_> hai guys i lost my add/remove in the kde start menu how do i get it back
<domme_> josef: do you mean the adept manager?
<genii> josef_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall adept-manager                        hopefully
<sbucatino> genii: have yuou written something of special on your files?
<sbucatino> like snd-intel and some stuff?
<josef_> ok thanks genii
<genii> sbucatino: I have it loading in my /etc/modules      yes
<sbucatino> in your module lol
<genii> sbucatino: snd_hda_intel                 yes
<sbucatino> genii: but that stuff isn't to put here  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<sbucatino> i remember that when i have compiled
<sbucatino> anyway
<sbucatino> xD
<genii> sbucatino: I forget the exact intructions there. But I have the page bookmarked since I require it after every kernel upgrade.
<sbucatino> i will try as you said
<sbucatino> ok
<sbucatino> perfect
<sbucatino> are you here often?
<genii> sbucatino: Yes, fairly often. although right now not so much since I am supposed to be on vacation.
<sbucatino> ok
<genii> sbucatino: Normally from work I am here about 8 hours a day on weekdays
<sbucatino> i suppone i will finish this dirty work now but anyway it's userfull talk with a guy tha have my same audio card
<genii> sbucatino: What I find is if just using built in driver, the sound out is usually fine except any sound input is set to line-level which makes for the weak audio
<genii> microphone especially is horribly weak
<sbucatino> genii: yeah yeah that damned microfone
<malder> киньте плз линк на русский канал
<genii> !ru | malder
<ubottu> malder: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<malder> спасибо)
<natik> рш
<natik> hi
<natik> anyone can help me?
<sbucatino> restarting
<natik> no one?
<natik> i cant setup my SOund Card
<natik> im newbie in kubuntu
<natik> any one can help?
<natik> blat...nu 4to vse molchat
<sbucatino> ok now i have sound as before
<natik> sbucatino can u help me?
<sbucatino> now i am reading some stuff to write something on alsa conf
<genii> sbucatino: Does the recordmydesktop   produce usable sound level?
<sbucatino> genii: yes is the same of before but i have only installed the driver and the other stuff
<sbucatino> i am going to set something on alsa.base o something
<sbucatino> like that
<genii> Hmm
<sbucatino> i can hear my voice loudly
<sbucatino> but recordmydeskotp is still low in volume
<genii> Interesting. I wonder what it uses for it's default sound input
<sbucatino> natik: you should write here
<sbucatino> genii: i think it use alsa
<sbucatino> yes it uses alsa
<natik> im writing here
<natik> but no one anwser
<sbucatino> natik: write very well your problem
<sbucatino> with details
<genii> natik: There are only a few helpers here right now, so you may not immediately see a result.
<natik> <sbucatino> so i have kubuntu KDE3, my sound card is Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) i setup ALSA but no sound still
<flaccid> natik: goto konsole and run aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav and let us know what happens
<natik> WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit L                                 ittle Endian, Частота 48000 Гц, Моно
<natik> still no sound
<flaccid> natik: goto kmix and alsamixer and make sure that the required channels are turned up and not mute and that your speakers are plugged in corectly
<flaccid> natik: in kmix set master channel to PCM
<natik> whe i use my headset i can hera the sound
<natik> when i switch it off no soun again:(
<flaccid> where do you plug your headset in?
<natik> flaccid: in the case , where i can change the master chanel in kmix?
<genii> sbucatino: I find in the preferences menu of krecordmydesktop that the default sound level is only about 1/10th of the way up the slide
<flaccid> natik: either there is a switch in kmix that needs to be hit, your speakers are not working/plugged in correctly or there is some other problem
<sbucatino> genii: ?what the hell?
<natik> flaccid: are u sure that my drivers setuped coreectly?
<flaccid> natik: yep
<sbucatino> genii: where are  preferences  of recordmydestkop i have always run by terminal
<genii> sbucatino: Rightclick on the icon in the tray, go to Preferences            and then check the sound level in there
<genii> sbucatino: For kde you should use krecordmydesktop         since it has of course the nice QT gui
<sbucatino> genii: ok i have started that application
<noaXess> hi all
<sbucatino> genii: but i have not that controll i have only quality controll
<sbucatino> genii: could you take a screenshot?
<genii> sbucatino: Yes, thats the one. I tested it and when low, the audio is low, when high the audio is louder
<noaXess> if i do a dd from a 160gb hd to a 200gb hd, will the partitions on the 200gb hd then have the same size as on the 160gb hd?
<noaXess> or will they be extended to the 200gb hd
<genii> noaXess: The first one
<noaXess> genii: ok.. then how can i clone a 160gb hd to a 200gb hd that the pertitions will be extended?
<genii> noaXess: dd it over then use qtparted to change the partition sizes as you like
<noaXess> genii: okay.. thanks..
<genii> sbucatino: Screenshot http://i30.tinypic.com/wsmsg9.png
<genii> sbucatino: np
<genii> noaXess: np
<genii> sbucatino: Sorry that was for noaXess  :)
<sbucatino> genii: o thank y ma you are so kind but i have still that problem anyway
<noaXess> sbucatino: have you tried also gtk-recordMyDesktop?
<sbucatino> it's the same
<sbucatino> i have tried
<sbucatino> xD
<sbucatino> i was really desperate
<genii> sbucatino: Hmm. My last resort would be to send you to #alsa channel
<sbucatino> genii: i am trying to changge model of laptop on damned alsa-base
<kurumin> help
<noaXess> sbucatino: what is the problem exactly, can't read all your wrote
<kuil> I am running kubuntu hardy with latest updates and sun java 6 (removed openjdk). I run into a lot of java problems, crashes, in libjvm.so
<kuil> I have tried to switch between the server and client version of libjvm.. without any luck...
<kuil> anybody else ran into this problem?
<sbucatino> noaXess: it's  a strange issue , really strange because when i use audacity i can record with my microphone reallly loud
<sbucatino> noaXess: instead with recordmydestkop volume is very low
<sbucatino> and my setting on alsa
<sbucatino> it's the same for both programs
<sbucatino> so i have put audio quality at the top
<sbucatino> on recordmydesktop but it's the same
<sbucatino> it's seems recordmuydesktop doesn't like my audio card
<sbucatino> i don't know how it could  be  fixed ...i have just compile the new alsa driver 1.017rc3
<sbucatino> -.-''
<noaXess> sbucatino: what about recording audio with any other application, eg. audacity? ther you have more options to select the rifht hardware device for recording
<josef_> guys i lost the progam addremove to add programs how can i get it back
<sbucatino> noaXess: audacity works like a charm very loudly very fine
<sbucatino> it's only this silly stupid recordmydeskop
<noaXess> sbucatino: in gtk-recordMyDesktop you can set the audio device und advanced, sound
<sbucatino> mm i know
<noaXess> sbucatino: you you tested there around?
<sbucatino> yes i tried something but not so much
<natik> sbucatino: when i conect the speakers or headset the sound is work
<sbucatino> i just wan try this fucking lenovo settings and we'll see if it will work or not
<sbucatino> rebooting
<sbucatino> well uff
<sbucatino> xD
<serzholino> kuil: sun-java6-jdk works fine here on hardy
<jill> what is gambas2?
<serzholino> swing app, Oracle SQLDeveloper
<sbucatino> gambas is like visual basic
<jill> cool
<jill> thanks)
<jill> i need it too))
<jill> i need all development tools
<genii> sbucatino: Perhaps try what is in post number 4 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5330218
<jill> "More... More!!" - agent Smith says.
<sbucatino> genii: have you a equium too?
<sbucatino> i have equium a1'00
<genii> sbucatino: No, I have a Gateway MT6711
<sbucatino> ah sorry ok
<jill> my Kdevelop interface designer always crash whaen i save my "ui"
<jill> what is it?
<jill> what is it may be?
<genii> sbucatino: Welcome back again :)
<sbucatino> xD
<sbucatino> genii: could give me the last link i have lost
<sbucatino> damn
<sbucatino> rebooting :(
<genii> sbucatino: OK let me find it again
<sbucatino> sorry
<sbucatino> man
<sbucatino> now i will save
<genii> sbucatino: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5330218    Post number 4  in there
<sbucatino> genii: thank y so much
<genii> sbucatino: Any time
<sbucatino> genii: i can 't do this
<sbucatino> v
<sbucatino> sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel
<sbucatino> well is in use
<sbucatino> mm
<sbucatino> and so?
<sbucatino> i have to kill alsa running stuff?
<genii> sbucatino: Close kmix, run the command
<genii> sbucatino: yES, ANYTHING USING SOUND SYSTEM TO BE CLOSED
<genii> Bah capslock
<jill> can i make a like copy of my current installed system, because i dont wanna use internet again to update any else kubuntu 8.04 systems? can i be the source of updates to other kubuntu computers?
<genii> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jill> saving logs, thanks
<genii> jill: If the machines you want to update are on the same lan as that box you can use the clone method described above, and if they need a machine to connect to the internet through, you can put apt-proxy on the one you already have
<sbucatino> well no way
<sbucatino> with that stuff is worse than before
<jill> internet ->>windows computer->>my computer->>other lan
<jill> i just cant pay for traffic any more
<jill> GiBs of traffic are expensive
<greeklegend> what traffic is this?
<maniac> hey
<jill> emmm... bytes of digital information from internet to my computer
<maniac> i have  ubuntu 8.04
<greeklegend> i think you might be in the wrong channel then.....
<maniac> how do i go to the right channel?
<maniac> this is the first time i came onto irc
<maniac> ?
<greeklegend> go on anyway :P
<maniac> how do i enable the cool graphic effects on it?
<maniac> i mean i have read about compiz fusion but how do i enable it
<greeklegend> system->desktop effects
<greeklegend> in the k menu thingy
<maniac> listen
<maniac> there is an option for desktop effects in appearance
<maniac> but when i chose medium level or high level option
<maniac> it says desktop effects cannot be enabled
<greeklegend> ok, you're on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<maniac> ubunu
<maniac> ubuntu
<jill> traffic - size of downloaded information from internet for the money... any providers can take payment for the time of internet and some can take money for the bytes of information you download.. i just dont know right word)
<greeklegend> yeah type /join ubuntu
<maniac> ok
<maniac> cya
<greeklegend> thank you, i know what traffic is, i was actually asking what traffic you were talking about but whatevedr
<jill> okay... then kubuntu is cool if the cloning are possible in it
<sbucatino> very very silly
<greeklegend> apt-get install klone
<greeklegend> fuck y'all
<maniac> lol
<maniac> ol
<jill> we are so stuppid people.. first time on linux systems.. hardly
<sbucatino> really is 1 year i am on kubuntu
<sbucatino> ...
<sbucatino> and still this shame problem
<jill> realy my kdevelop interface designer always crushes when i save ui's
<jill> why? how can i fix it?
<jill> sbucatino
<kuil> serzholino: hmm.. my system here is really unusable with any java thing.. (starting netbeans, compiling with maven failes a lot of the times)
<genii> jill: Someone in #kdevelop   channel might know
<sbucatino> jill: i don't know
<jill> okay
<jill> okay
<jill> .join #kdevelop
<jill> oh
<serzholino> kuil: show  dpkg -l | grep jdk
<kuil> ii  openjdk-6-jdk                              6b09-0ubuntu2                       OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK)
<kuil> ii  openjdk-6-jre                              6b09-0ubuntu2                       OpenJDK Java runtime
<kuil> ii  openjdk-6-jre-headless                     6b09-0ubuntu2                       OpenJDK Java runtime (headless)
<kuil> ii  openjdk-6-jre-lib                          6b09-0ubuntu2                       OpenJDK Java runtime (architecture independent librari
<kuil> I just installed that
<kuil> just to try openjdk.. but that fails as well....
<kuil> I usually download java from java.sun.com
<kuil> jdk
<jussi01> !paste | kuil
<ubottu> kuil: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kuil> sorry
<serzholino> su, you're using openjdk instead of suns's jdk
<serzholino> *so
<kuil> atm yes..
<kuil> before I used the latest download from java.sun.com
<serzholino> install sun-java6-jdk package
<kuil> will try.. ..that is what you are using?
<serzholino> and remove openjdk
<serzholino> yes
<ojoshiro> hi
<kuil> serzholino: done.. /me keeps fingers crossed
<ojoshiro> upgrading updating...my... how long is this going to take =)
<ct529> hi everybody.
<zorglu_> q. i would like to get konsole to honor ctrl-s to freeze the output, what should i do ?
<ct529> does anyone know a cli command to serch for all the files on the a local computer who have been modified in the last 2 days and a half (that is 60 hours)?
<sbucatino> ct529: open konqueror
<sbucatino> go in your home
<sbucatino> then press CTRL F
<sbucatino> genii: Do you know how could i check how hardware device i can set on recordmydesktop
<sbucatino> genii: like hw:0,0
<Kamugo> Hi, where can I download libpng.so.3 ?
<genii> sbucatino: No idea. There does seem to be some documentation on the entire recordmydesktop at this site however http://recordmydesktop.iovar.org/documentation.php
<ct529> sbucatino:  I asked for a cli command ....
<sbucatino> genii: well thank you so much man
<genii> Kamugo: sudo apt-get install libpng3
<genii> Bah he left
 * genii hates the "Ask and Run" ones
<sbucatino> hahahah
<zorglu_> q. i would like to get konsole to honor ctrl-s to freeze the output, what should i do ? currently i got "i-search" from bash when i press ctrl-s
<ojoshiro> hmmm
<ojoshiro> knetworkmanager doesn't want to start
<ojoshiro> guess I upgraded it to hell
<genii> zorglu_: perhaps    stty ixon
<zorglu_> genii: excelent thanks :)
<zorglu_> genii: any idea who disable this ?
<genii> zorglu_: There seems a long saga on this in the kde lists
<zorglu_> genii: ah ok, so it isnt something i have done.
<genii> zorglu_: Likely not :)
<zorglu_> ok modifying my .profile. thanks
<genii> zorglu_: np
<ojoshiro> where do I find what  version of kubuntu I have ? it says :"Ubuntu 7.04" on the terminal login.
<ojoshiro> "info center" doesn't yield the info I expected.
<genii> ojoshiro: 7.04 would be "Feisty Fawn" edition
<ojoshiro> thank you =)
<genii> ojoshiro: You're welcome
<ojoshiro> is there a way from there to Hardy? Or do I just reinstall everything again?
<ojoshiro> ah yes
<ojoshiro> sorry
<vadviktor> hi guys! anyone could tell me, will the kde 4.1 be the first stable release of kde?
<serzholino> vadviktor: targeted for end users, yes
<vadviktor> ty :)
<ridd> ada indonesian people ga
<ct529> does anyone know a CLI command to search for all the files on the a local computer who have been modified in the last 2 days and a half (that is 60 hours)?
<flaccid> there is probably something on google ct529
<beatriz_> X FAVOR UN CANAL EN ESPAÑOL
<flaccid> !es | beatriz
<ubottu> beatriz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vipex> Hi
<genii> !ask | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genii> vipex: Also hello
<vipex> ??
<vipex> Do u know Finnish irc channel link:D?
<goshawk> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<vipex> Thx
<goshawk> vipex: you're welcome
<Walzmyn> what do I have to do to get mysql working with apache/php?
<goshawk> vipex: btw, sometimes regional channels are empty or full of away people, if you have a problem ad you know english, ask here your question
<goshawk> Walzmyn: maybe a LAMP server ?
<goshawk> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<goshawk> Walzmyn: you can install
<goshawk> LAMP on a existing ubuntu or kubuntu too
<Walzmyn> goshawk, i've got apache and mysql installed on kubuntu 8.04 - but mysql is not playing nice
<Walzmyn> goshawk, the webpage says i need to tell php where mysql.so is, but I can't find that file on the harddrive
<goshawk> Walzmyn: there is a library to link php and mysql
<goshawk> wait
<Walzmyn> I just wanted to do a quick setup to test some thing s before it went live - didn't know it was going to be this big a PITA
<goshawk> install php5-mysql
 * Walzmyn looks
<Githzerai> sudo a2enmod php
<Walzmyn> now, why in the devil did that not install on it's own? I installed the whole thing by calling php and letting it pull apache in
<goshawk> Walzmyn: btw, if you will continue to have troubles you can remove all the things that you've installed and install the lamp-server package
<goshawk> it's a virtual package that sets a lamp server out of the box
<Githzerai> Walzmyn: You need to swithc php module on : sudo a2enmod php5
<Githzerai> And restart apache
<Walzmyn> Githzerai, well, that woulda been nice to have found when I started this.
<Walzmyn> ALL-RIGHT, we are good to go, thank you much guys
<Githzerai> Walzmyn: Had the same problem and frustration when I installed hardy ;)
<goshawk> :) i've ever installed lamp-server and it worked out of teh box
<Walzmyn> Githzerai, I'm thinking adept needs a filter to just show big meta packages, so you can check there first
<Githzerai> Walzmyn: sudo taskselect
<Githzerai> sudo tasksel , sorry
<goshawk> or better.. use aptitude instead of adept
<goshawk> :D
<goshawk> it has a easy meny for tasks
<goshawk> menu
<Walzmyn> Githzerai, what is tasksel?
<Githzerai> Walzmyn: try it ;)
<Walzmyn> bleh, it's now saying it can't connect to mysql
<Githzerai> Walzmyn: sudo a2enmod , it should give u list of availabe modules
<Walzmyn> Githzerai, oh, man, that tasksel is nice. how do you exit it?
<Githzerai> Walzmyn: ctrl+x or ctrl+z or something.... :)
<Walzmyn> ok, I'm trying to instlal joomla - it's got a check page to begin with that now says mysql is availiable - but when you try to access the database it says it cannot connect iwth mysql
<flaccid> Walzmyn: goto #mysql and joomla support
<jamfade> hi all ^^. been having some issues with kubuntu 8.04 kde4 remix install. it doesnt copy initrd. would it be wise to just copy it from the cd?
<Walzmyn> flaccid thanks
<flaccid> jamfade: probably not as its an image based install
<rysiek> jamfade: have you checked the cd for errors?
<jamfade> yes, i have checked the cd for errors
<Githzerai> Walzmyn: U need to create database first. Just checking ;)
<rysiek> ho-humm. odd.
<jamfade> any thoughts on what may be causing this or soemthing else i should check?
<rysiek> jamfade: are you able to check this on another machine?
<rysiek> jamfade: i.e. install kubuntu 8.04 kde4 remix from this cd on some other machine and check if it goes AOK
<ojoshiro> so far so good
<jamfade> could use a virtual machine
<rysiek> jamfade: yeah, that would do the trick
<jamfade> k, on it
<rysiek> jamfade: best you could do is: try to do it on a VM from the cd; then, try to do it from the ISO file
<jamfade> will do both
<rysiek> ok
<kannettava> hi
<kannettava> im a from finnish
<kannettava> im a installed ubuntu on today morning
<Malic> is there a search option for kghostview?
<rysiek> !fn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fn
<rysiek> mm
<tzd> can someone tell me how to watch apple trailers please? I've installed w32codecs via medibuntu but it still won't work in FF3. What do i need to install please?
<flaccid> tzd: can i have a test url please?
<tzd> flaccid: http://www.apple.com/trailers/independent/transsiberian/trailer1/
<flaccid> thanks
<tzd> no problem :)
<flaccid> tzd: you probably need mplayer-plugin
<tzd> flaccid: ah thanks, will try with that... do i need to have mplayer installed? I mainly use kaffeine for most of my media files
<flaccid> !info mozilla-mplayer | tzd
<ubottu> tzd: mozilla-mplayer (source: mplayerplug-in): MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.50-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 494 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<flaccid> yeah firefox is not K, its GTK..
<tzd> flaccid: ah ok, thanks
<flaccid> i seem to be missing quicktime but
<Githzerai> tzd: mozilla-kaffeine is avilable also
<flaccid> !info mozilla-kaffeine
<ubottu> Package mozilla-kaffeine does not exist in hardy
<tzd> ah unlucky
<flaccid> dang. um i get the audio on that url tzd but not the movie although the quicktime codecs are installed
<Githzerai> !info kaffeine-mozilla
<ubottu> kaffeine-mozilla (source: kaffeine-mozilla): mozilla plugin that lanches kaffeine for supported media types. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1.dfsg-0.1 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 136 kB
<tzd> flaccid: hmm it's still better than the plugin thing asking me to install the missing plugin :)
<tzd> ah nice Githzerai! cheers! Will try that one first
<flaccid> i will try that too but its likely the codec
<Githzerai> If quicktime, than small chance of succes... :(
<rysiek> kaffeine-mozilla! whoo-hoo! didn't know about that one! thanks, Githzerai
<tzd> there's another thing I've been wondering about... I use the adept manager sometimes and for some packets there's a kubuntu symbol next to them... what does that mean please?
<tictric> tzd: You would be the first one I know of that got them apple movies going on non win or mac
<rysiek> tzd: it means that they are KDE/Qt GUI apps
<tictric> Just let me know when you work it out ;)
<tzd> rysiek: i see, cheers!
<genii> That movie plays flawlessly on my 8.04 box here.
<tzd> tictric: haha yeah i will if ever ;P
<rysiek> tzd: oh, wait, you mean the Kubuntu, not KDE logo?
<tictric> genii: heck, how
<tictric> ?
<tzd> rysiek: yeah the blue round thingie to the left
<tzd> nope the kaffeine-mozilla didn't do the apple trailer
<rysiek> tzd: the trailer works AOK here (kubuntu 8.04, FF3.0)
<rysiek> tzd: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii> Interesting. snapshot preview shows still the movie playing in the box but the png file has a black field.
<rysiek> tzd: I think that icon means those packages are officially supported by Kubuntu team, but not 100% sure
<genii> tictric: Beats me. Maybe all the stuff I already installed to play my encrypted dvds
<tzd> rysiek: the restricted packet didn't do it either... hmm this is strange
<rysiek> tzd: did you restart Ff?
<tzd> rysiek: ah yeah that's what i've been thinking until now... the kubuntu symbol that is
<tzd> rysiek: i did
<tzd> hmm i can try in konqueror see if that might help
<genii> For whoever's interested here's a dump of all the installed packages on my box http://paste.ubuntu.com/25915/
<Kamugo> Hi, I've a problem with my iPod Classic, I use Amarok, and sometimes it detects the iPod, but the other times no :S
<rysiek> tzd: do that
 * rysiek gtg
<rysiek> cu all
<ojoshiro> hi
<tzd> oh.... hmm it did work with konqueror
<tzd> i might just install mplayer and see if that might help in FF
<flaccid> i had a crash
<julien__> Ow you discovered Linux...
<flaccid> haha i discovered it years ago :p
<tzd> installing mplayer mozilla plugin did the trick. Cheers guys! :)
<flaccid> tzd: serious? i still get no video
<tzd> flaccid: hmm yeah it worked fine... the thign I've installed was mplayer-mozilla plugin, kubuntu-restricted-extras and added the medibuntu rep. and then downloaded w32codecs
<tzd> things*
<flaccid> i got all that
<tzd> flaccid: and you've restarted FF as well?
<flaccid> yeah
<tzd> strange
<flaccid> ah well
<iecsam> hello
<ojoshiro> 90%
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ojoshiro> hi
<iecsam> what is the best requirement to run kubuntu
<flaccid> !requirements | iecsam
<ubottu> iecsam: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<iecsam> i got vista preinstalled
<flaccid> if you can run vista, you have more than enough power to run kubuntu
<iecsam> i really want to get rid of vista
<iecsam> except someone can show me a software like dreamweaver
<iecsam> is there a software like dreamweaver
<flaccid> iecsam: there are a few but none as extensive as dreamweaver. you really should learn how to code semantic and valid html css
<jussi01> !kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<makdaknife> iecsam: have a look at Quanta Plus. Its not quite the same as Dreamweaver, but its certainly one of the nicest Web IDE's I've used
<Githzerai> !bluefish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish
<flaccid> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-4 (hardy), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<Githzerai> flaccid: Tnx ;)
<flaccid> me, i just use kate.
<flaccid> hehe np Githzerai
<tzd> iecsam: not sure about dreamweaver but i know you can run a lot of adobe programs via wine
<makdaknife> flaccid: or vim....
<ojoshiro> yah vim
<flaccid> well im running the KDE gui, might as well use a graphical editor~!
<Githzerai> fallback to nano :)
<flaccid> its easier to work with also (at least for me)
<flaccid> nano is still cli. for CLI i use joe
<makdaknife> flaccid: to be fair I use kate for loads of stuff... its a great editor
<flaccid> yep its nicely minimal
<iecsam> kate
<iecsam> ulr for kate
<makdaknife> iecsam: http://kate-editor.org/
<iecsam> thanks
<makdaknife> iecsam: if you're looking to replace dreamweaver, kate is probably not what you're looking for
<makdaknife> iecsam: look at quanta, bluefish, kompozer etc
<makdaknife> iecsam: but also take the advice that in general you will do yourself a load of favours learning to code semantic html etc
<makdaknife> iecsam: certainly I believe that you can run Dreamweaver under wine or under crossover office
<iecsam> thanks
<jussi01> !appdb | iecsam
<ubottu> iecsam: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ojoshiro> hmm, I get a lot of "Malformed URL\nfile:///" now.
<flaccid> thats usually a bug in konq, ojoshiro
<ojoshiro> oh
<ojoshiro> I'll have to look into it I guess.
<zipper> ?? flash
<zipper> ? flash
<ojoshiro> ahaaaa
<zipper> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sbucatino> well i think i have found out a bug on recordmydestktp
<sbucatino> it's the only way
<sbucatino> because audacity and recodrd tool work
<sbucatino> the only software is not working is this silly recordmydestkop
<flaccid> !enter | sbucatino
<ubottu> sbucatino: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sbucatino> -.-''
<sbucatino> flaccid: are u kidding or what?
<flaccid> no.
<sysnemo> hi.i have a wireless intel proset wireless 3945abg and i am not sure whether it is configured and installed...can anyone help me in establishing whether it is working or not?
<sbucatino> well i have written serverla word for sentece ....so flaccid i think is not so disturb think
<sbucatino> s/word/words
<flaccid> sbucatino: keep it on one line, not 4.
<patrick_> hi
<ojoshiro> hello
<New_Bember> hi
<New_Bember> any russians there?
<Jucato> !ru | New_Bember
<ubottu> New_Bember: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<patrick_> this society is rotten
<New_Bember> heh.. but what about Kubunu-ru? (-:
<patrick_> we have found criminals among the judges
<flaccid> i didn't know this was a society with judges in it. maybe you are in the wrong place, patrick?
<patrick_> sorry
<patrick_> but it is huge
<Jucato> and how is this related to #kubuntu?
<patrick_> they talk about democracy but it is bullshit
<patrick_> you could relay the information
<patrick_> open software for open information
<Jucato> this isn't the channel for that
<Jucato> nice try, but no
<flaccid> also please keep this channel family friendly, patrick_ (and on topic)
<patrick_> i was just trying konversation and i pop up here
<Pici> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Pici> hm
<Kamugo> I, i've a iPod classic, I need to delete iTunesLock to use the iPod with amarok, but when I disconnect, the file come agains :S
<flaccid> patrick_: yep, this is kubuntu support channel
<afeijo_br> hi all
<afeijo_br> there is a shell torrent?
<afeijo_br> I'm accessing my home machine thru putty, I cant use ktorrent, can I install some other that works with shell?
<afeijo_br> or, how can I activate my ktorrent in my graphic session that is open at home thru putty? lol
<afeijo_br> rlogin?
<flaccid> !enter | afeijo_br
<ubottu> afeijo_br: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<afeijo_br> flaccid: sorry, it wasnt my intention
<flaccid> !info rtorrent | afeijo_br hopefully thats what you mean
<ubottu> afeijo_br hopefully thats what you mean: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<afeijo_br> cool, rtorrent, thanks
<Jucato> !info bittorrent
<ubottu> bittorrent (source: bittorrent): Original BitTorent client - console tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-11ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 300 kB
<ojoshiro> okay, I'm lost. After a dist-upgrade I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25928/  I don't understand what that tells me.
<natik> any one can help?
<Jucato> what was the question?
<flaccid> ojoshiro: possible a disk write problem ie.possibly physical damage
<natik> jucato: i have no sound
<ojoshiro> oh I hope not...
<Jucato> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<natik> !sound
<natik> jucato: i have no sound , when i conect the speakers or headsets it work
<flaccid> ojoshiro: also chick diskspace, you may be out
<flaccid> chick=check
<natik> flaccid:can u help me to?:)
<flaccid> natik: i did that earlier. please don't nag.
<natik> flaccid it is not work:( sorry man but i whant to setup this OS :( but im newbie
<flaccid> natik: yes i know this. i couldn't help you further and the problem seemed to be hardware as your soundcard is working and working when you plug in headphones.
<ojoshiro> Thanks flaccid
<flaccid> i don't know why your speakers don't work natik!
<natik> flaccid in Windows Vista it is work
<ojoshiro> then use vista =)
<flaccid> natik: the only thing i could thing of, like i suggested was checking the switches etc. in kmix and alsamixer . i don't know what else it could be or how to troubleshoot. if someone else could help, they probably would of.
<flaccid> thing=think
<natik> ojoshiro i work on vista to:) but i whant lern linux too
<natik> flaccid ok man thank u\
<ojoshiro> yes, I can understand that
<ojoshiro> hmmm
<ojoshiro> looks I thoroughly upgraded to hell now =)
<andres_> hola que tal
<ojoshiro> note to self: never change a winning team.
<andres_> alguien me puede echar una mano para poder actualizar mi ubuntu
<andres_> osea amsn
<andres_> etc por consola
<Jucato> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nece228> please include kde 3.5 in reposities in kubuntu 8.10
<andres_> hola que tal todo el mundo
<andres_> aver si alguien me puede echar una mano
<andres_> es que no me se los comando por consola para instalar el amsn
<Jucato> andres_: English only please.
<Jucato> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Githzerai> Nece228: will be there have no worries ;)
<afeijo_br> how to set date in shell?
<afeijo_br> and time
<Nece228> Githzerai: so kde 3.5 will be in reposities in kubuntu 8.10?
<Githzerai> Nece228: yes
<Jucato> Nece228: that's the plan
<Jucato> KDE 4.1 by default, KDE 3.5 optional
<Nece228> Githzerai: wow, thanks guys for that
<afeijo_br> better, how to syncronize my linux date and time to some server?
<Githzerai> Nece228: By that time you will like kde 4.1.x though :) ;)
<ojoshiro> flaccid: throwing away the .deb file and redoing the dist-upgrade seems to work
<Pici> !time | afeijo_br
<ubottu> afeijo_br: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Githzerai> afeijo_br: man date, think date -s should be it
<afeijo_br> found on google, date and this sequence: month day hour minute year
<afeijo_br> cool, found ntpdate command
<afeijo_br> ntpdate "209.81.9.7" && hwclock -w
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<liquid> Hey any one feel like helping me?
<dr_Willis> Depends on the issue. :)
<BluesKaj> still trying to fix X , after the terrible mess I got into after the latest update
<liquid> I am having a issue with java on kunbuntu
<liquid> ku*
<ubunturos> liquid: post your query in detail.
<liquid> every time i watch a video it will stop playing after like 5 secs
<liquid> i dont know how to go into much further detail
<liquid> :(
<BluesKaj> which video player, liquid
<Githzerai> liquid: video? can it be flash instead of java ?
<liquid> oops thats what i mean sorry
<liquid> yes it is the flash plugin for ff3
<Githzerai> liquid: vlc and (s)mplayer are the best, at least from my expirience, for flv
<Githzerai> BluesKaj: Still in  trouble with ATi ??? man....
<liquid> hmm ill try that thanks
<BluesKaj> Githzerai:  worse than ever
<Githzerai> BluesKaj: how far did u get ?
<BluesKaj> Githzerai:  nowhere, I was tired and went to bed, after the ati proprietary driver screwed my setup ...there's no horizontal ctrl is the best way to describe my desktop
<BluesKaj> gonna try the safe rscuemode
<BluesKaj> exit
<Githzerai> BluesKaj: maybe u need to reconfigure monitor settings also, driver reinstall can mees with them too
<spow> Anyone know where i could get the latest nightly build for C::B?
<Githzerai> spow: C::B ?
<spow> Code blocks
<Githzerai> spow: Wht's that exactly, soory that I don't undarstand... ;)
<zipper> Hmm, for some reason im only able to set volume to 100% or 0%. Adjusting it doesnt work, the slider in kmix can't really be moved like it should. Any ideas
<New_Bember> put all other sliders to 100%
<New_Bember> and then at your master channel you can ajust any volume
<zipper> i really cant, since i'm unable to change the setting of the master channel
<zipper> the slider goes right back to 100% when i try to set it to for example 50%
<zipper> i've tried chmod'ing /dev/mixer and /dev/dsp but it didnt really help anything
<New_Bember> apply 100% to the rest of the channels
<zipper> ?!
<zipper> how is that supposed to help?
<Firefishe> <--Feisty here.  Is there a gui-based grub configuration tool?
<jonathan_> hello!
<Nece228> so in kubuntu 8.10 final release kde 4.1 will be faster than now?
<jonathan_> i try to install the current fglrx-xorg-driver. I downloaded the installer from the ati-driver-site and followed all discribed steps in a german tutorial until i got the few deb-packages.
<jonathan_> now i try to install them with the command "dpkg -i *.deb"
<jonathan_> it works fine except one package.
<jonathan_> this is the error i get every time:
<jonathan_>  /usr/sbin/atieventsd: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jonathan_> does anyone know how i can fix that error?
<neopsyche> hi i am getting grub error 18 any fix?
<mbuf> how can i install "makeinfo" on kubuntu? apt-cache doesn't find it
<milko_> всем прив
<milko_> hello all )
<milko_> Народ, а народ, есть ли нормальная вайн сборка под 8.04?
<Githzerai> !ru | milko_:
<ubottu> milko_:: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<milko_> ok, thnx, sorry )
<milko_>  #ubuntu-ru You're banned from that channel )))))
<milko_> may be, my ISP`s users do it..
<laurent__> salut à tous
<milko_> Anybody know, where I can get finelly wine build to 8.04?
<Synnz> is anyone in here?
<milko_> me )
<Synnz> is there a version of skype for the 64 bit ubuntu out?
<milko_> don`t know..
<Synnz> im in afghanistan and thats the main thing i use to call home
<milko_> Use www.sipnet.ru )))
<bobJR> hell i wish there was a skype for the 32 bit version
<milko_> you need SIP phone only )
<bobJR> they used to be
<Synnz> yea they have skype for the 32 its on skypes site
<bobJR> sweet
<bobJR> goin there now
<bobJR> thanks
<milko_> try Asterisk PBX & chan_skype )
<zipper> When i try to run 'alsamixer' i get this error: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory - any hints?
<milko_> you may install alsa-mixer )
<milko_> apt-cache search alsa | grep mixer
<zipper> i have the package =P
<zipper> alsa-utils
<milko_> hmmm
<milko_> may be, you must to reinstall it?
<zipper> else i would get an error about alsamixer not being found...
<milko_> may be, you`r installation not so good?
<milko_> hmmm
<bobJR> ok dl skype right now thanks  synnz
<milko_> try to reinstall it, also...
<zipper> <milko_> may be, you`r installation not so good?
<milko_> which distro you`re use?
<zipper> cmon....
<milko_> o_O what?
<dharmesh> hi
<milko_> hi
<zipper> When i try to run 'alsamixer' i get this error: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory - any hints?
<milko_> google can help u )
<Pici> milko_: This is a support channel, people are here to get answers, not to be told to go to google to get them.
<milko_> ok )
<Pici> milko_: #kubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-offtopic are available if you just want to chat, :)
<milko_> ok..
 * milko_ leave, bye...
<bazhang> having trouble with kmix; the sound is either set very low or at 100% and alsamixer spits out an error when run from the terminal
<zipper> I'm having some trouble adjusting the volume with kmix. When i try to move the slider, it just jumps right back to 100% or 0% volume. I get errors when i'm trying to run alsamixer. Fresh install of kubuntu 8.04 on an Asus A6Rp laptop with a realtek ALC660 soundcard.
<Rioting_pacifist> is it possible to launch a program in its own instance of X
<dr_Willis> Rioting_pacifist,  yes. I can think of several ways to do that.
<dr_Willis> Easiest . make a specific  session.desktop for it to appear at  the KDM screen.
<zipper> I'm having some trouble adjusting the volume with kmix. When i try to move the slider, it just jumps right back to 100% or 0% volume. I get errors when i'm trying to run alsamixer. Fresh install of kubuntu 8.04 on an Asus A6Rp laptop with a realtek ALC660 soundcard.
<kalorin> zipper: you've got digital volume syndrome :)
<zipper> =|
<Rioting_pacifist> dr_Willis: im trying to run a game in gdb, vut have the game in an X instance but the gdb either in a console or a 'safe' X session, is that possible? i dont think a desktop session would do that?
<install> ))
<compilerwriter> Seems rather quite
<compilerwriter> quiet rather
<Githzerai> compilerwriter: or just maybe... :)
<ubunturos> why do I have such big lags on freenode now?
<ubunturos> ah, now the lag has reduced.
<Dr_willis_> too many campers , gold farming the servers...  :P
<ubunturos> gold farming or gold mining? Or do the mean the same?
<ubunturos> s/the/they
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> its all the same to me.. :P
<Dr_willis_> IRC - the ultimate MMORPG.
<ubunturos> argh! I can't recall what the first three letters stand for.
<ubunturos> . . . Role Playing Game
<Schorfi> Mega Man
<aspirin_> hi all
<mika__> if i wanna start something automatically i put something to users .kde/Autostart folder....BUT if i want that to happen globally everybody. where i have to put my *.sh file?
<dejson> hello
<dejson> to everzone
<dejson> grh
<dejson> i just installed fglrx driver on kubuntu and kdetv doesnt work
<jussi01> !bum | mika__
<ubottu> mika__: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<beagleburt> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<MasterPaco> hey
<jonathan_> hello!
<jonathan_> i've a big problem!
<jonathan_> i reinstalled the xorg-fglrx-driver and now all window decorations disappeared...
<jonathan_> what's the command to fix this? :(
<mika__> hmm... rc.local wont do the trick.  i want my script to start when user logs in KDE
<mika__> (to all users globally)
<mika__> i tryed /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession, but that didn't help....
<Dr_willis_> that not what rc.local is for.
<Dr_willis_> use the users Autostart directory
<Dr_willis_> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<mika__> dr_willis? so i have to put my script to every users AUTOSTART? i want to put it to one place where it will do same.....
<Jucato> mika__: read the doc :)
<Dr_willis_> mika__,  you could make a link.. what if a user decides to not use kde?
<Dr_willis_> you could also edit the kde.desktop file that gets ran by kdm., and have it run some other script. then launch kde.
<Dr_willis_> depends on exactly what you are trying to run.
 * Jucato points to $KDEDIR/share/autostart though...
<Dr_willis_> Never noticed that one Jucato
<Dr_willis_> its not /share/Autostart? :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis_:  <Jucato> mika__: read the doc :) so that goes for you as well :P
<Jucato> nope. there's a difference (other than just locations)
<Dr_willis_> Phhhhhhhht. :)
<Dr_willis_> Im not even using kde. :P
<Jucato> touché :)
<Jucato> (but then again, since you're in #kubuntu, knowing about KDE stuff would help a lot :P
<Jucato> )
<Jucato> (seem to have dropped that closing parenthesis)
<mika__> well actually it would be better if my script starts same time when people are logging in :)
<mika__> because everybody aren't using kde :D haha...
<mika__> isn't...
<mika__> my english so perfect :D hahah
<Jucato> well then you'd have to find a more general (lower level) way to do that
<mika__> rc.local is too low...ipcheck won't start there....
<Jucato> hm.. logging in...  not logging in graphically or even in a login shell?
<Jucato> this is the only clue I can see: http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdebase/faq/configure.html#id2559604
<Jucato> (which mentions Xsession, which you already tried..)
<itscodyxx> hello
<itscodyxx> I am having a problem in regards to KDE menu editor.
<itscodyxx> I was attempting to edit my menu selections, and this is the message that I receieved
<itscodyxx> Menu changes could not be saved because of the following problem: Could not write to /home/itscodyxx/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<mika__> jucato yep...hmm....well i try to think of something....
<SpazMarine> simple question
<SpazMarine> how do you change window managers?
<dr_Willis> SpazMarine,  install others.. at the kdm login screen theres a 'sessions' menu item
<SpazMarine> because i cant figure out how to change from default to Emerald
<dr_Willis> unless you are refering to compiz
<SpazMarine> ooooooooo
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SpazMarine> yeah i done that
<SpazMarine> now i need to change the look with a emerald theme
<dr_Willis> emerald is the 'window decorator' part of compiz,
<SpazMarine> yeah
<dr_Willis> you start emerald with 'emerald --replace' i belive
<dr_Willis> There was a compiz wiki page that detailed this. but the bot no longer mentions the url. :(
<SpazMarine> sounds too easy to be true but ill try it
<dr_Willis> You can use one of 3 'window decorators' ,  the kde one, the gnome one, and emerald.
<SpazMarine> ..........
<SpazMarine> IT WORKED!
 * SpazMarine kisses Dr.Willis
<SpazMarine> oky qvestion numero dose
<SpazMarine> KBFX start menu
<SpazMarine> how can i activate it?
<SpazMarine> kbfx--replace?
<dr_Willis> No idea.
<SpazMarine> fudge
<dr_Willis> Its a panel widget i thought.
<SpazMarine> .........
<SpazMarine> really?
<itscodyxx> I was attempting to edit my menu selections, and this is the message that I receieved
<itscodyxx> 	
<itscodyxx> 	Menu changes could not be saved because of the following problem: Could not write to /home/itscodyxx/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<SpazMarine> Dr. Willis is epic win
<SpazMarine> indeed the KBFX is a applet
<SpazMarine> ive been tryingto fix it all week
<SpazMarine> where do you set up sessions? at login?
<TheFuzzball> I am building kdesupport from trunk and I get the message "WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig" quite a lot. What do I need to do to correct this?
<newbember> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<snirp> newby question: I am trying to edit "/etc/apt/sources.list". It is apparent that i need sudo to edit it. What is the command? In gnome it would be:[sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list]...
<TheFuzzball> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<snirp> thx
<TheFuzzball> or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list if you want to do it inside of the terminal
<snirp> have no kwrite... is there no command for kate?
<snirp> or i will get kwrite...
<TheFuzzball> sudo foo /etc/apt/sources.list, change foo to whatever you want to edit the file with
<snirp> keeps claiming the command is not found...
<snirp> works with nano, but that is scary. Something wrong with sudo? It gives an error at boot
<snirp> [kate] works, [sudo kate] does not
<kkathman> snirp:  use kdesu kate
<snirp> that seems to work, thx! what was wrong?
<snirp> darn, again "command not found"
<TheFuzzball> sudo probably can't access Xorg
<TheFuzzball> wait, command not found?
<snirp> yep
<TheFuzzball> try sudo /usr/bin/kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<snirp> sudo: /usr/bin/kwrite: command not found
<ubuntu__> hi im new to ubuntu linux and i wanna know why compiz dosent star when i double click on
<ubuntu__> is there anyone who can help me out
<TheFuzzball> snirp, try kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, from a console run compiz --replace
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, be ready with a kwin --replace if everything goes to pot
<ubuntu__> ok and what is a console is it like a terminal
<snirp> TheFuzzball: command not found.
<TheFuzzball> snirp, cd /usr/bin && ls
<snirp> TheFuzzball: can I find the KdeSu error somewhere in a boot-log?
<TheFuzzball> snirp, no, I doubt it
<snirp> no kate
<snirp> there
<snirp> shall i locate it?
<ubuntu__> command not found
<TheFuzzball> snirp, sudo apt-get -y install kubuntu-desktop kate
<snirp> TheFuzzball: it is somewhere on my filesystem...
<ubuntu__> so I'll guess i should return to OS X   instead
<ubuntu__> think linux is not fir me
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, did compiz not run?
<snirp> usr/lib/kde4/bin
<ubuntu__> nope at all
<snirp> can i tell sudo to go and look there?
<TheFuzzball> snirp, your using kde4?
<snirp> yep, should have told you?
<TheFuzzball> snirp, yes :)
<snirp> ok, sry
<luca_b> snirp: tip: using "whereis <command>" in a terminal helps locating commands that reside in your path
<snirp> can i tell sudo to look there as well?
<TheFuzzball> snirp, sudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<snirp> ok, and permanently?
<TheFuzzball> snirp, add /usr/lib/kde4/bin to your PATH
<snirp> ehm, i am newb
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, you installed it right?
<luca_b> TheFuzzball: the PATH should be adjusted if one is inside KDE4 already
<TheFuzzball> luca_b, except it isn't.
<snirp> how do i edit path? The file opens by the way, problem solved for now
<ubuntu__> well in fact i did go to add and remove application click on compiz to install it but when it tels me to double click once the installation is done  nothing happen
<snirp> n.m. i will look it up
<ubuntu__> yeah
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, It's a tiny bit more complicated than that, even window$ doesn't do that
<ubuntu__> yeah I'noticed
<ubuntu__> well in fact ussually im running on mac os x
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, You'll need a pretty good computer to emulate Compiz
<jonathan_> hello! can someone tell me what the default window decorator for kde is?
<jonathan_> the one in kubuntu
<ubuntu__> well the one im using right now is a dell inpiron 6400
<byk> #kubunu-pl
<itscodyxx> okay another problem
<TheFuzzball> jonathan_, kwin
<jonathan_> thanks :)
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, are you sure that computer has a good enough graphics card?
<itscodyxx> I am attempting to extract flash player 9 into my /opt folder, and it is stating that I cannot write in such a folder.
<itscodyxx> Official text:
<ubuntu__> yeah it work once and the   none
<ubuntu__>  and then i mean
<byk> #linux-pl
<TheFuzzball> itscodyxx, do you have the necessary permissions?
<ubuntu__> i did get the 3 d effect and all the shit goin on  but   now   nothing at all
<itscodyxx> I believe so.
<itscodyxx> How would I check?
<TheFuzzball> itscodyxx, sudo chown username -R /opt && chmod -R 775 /opt
<ubuntu__> maybe it miss a library
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, You said you had it working?
<ubuntu__> yeah
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, this is the same install?
<ubuntu__> well kind of   but let me tell you this
<itscodyxx> okay, I ran this command and a password prompt in Konsole just appeared. I attempt to type in my password, but nothing appears in the password promp in the Terminal Window
<TheFuzzball> itscodyxx, It's ok, it does that so people don't count how many characters are in your password
<ubuntu__>   nevermind
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, try reinstalling compiz
<ubuntu__> just because im running in virtual boot
<Sid> hey i have recently installed gran paradiso.... when i try to access a site, it shows me message that i need to install jre...however, i see that i have already installed jre6...whats missing?
<ubuntu__>  on  a live cd
<itscodyxx> well, I typed my password, and this is what occurred
<itscodyxx> Password: Sorry, try again. Password:
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, hmm, none for your environment sounds ideal for running Compiz
<TheFuzzball> itscodyxx, you typed it wrong, do it again :)
<ubuntu__> well it did
<ubuntu__> trust me it did
<TheFuzzball> ubuntu_, reinstall and do what you did before to get it working.
<helpthisnoobie> hello everyone
<TheFuzzball> hello
<helpthisnoobie> I need some help with kubuntu 7.10 install
<snirp> TheFuzzball: Did a symbolic link to kate. Slowly getting past the newby stage...
<itscodyxx> I typed the password in Konsole. After doing so, my Konsole window says <Finished>, and I am unable to type any command
<TheFuzzball> snirp, why symlink?
<ubuntu__> is there a french chat in there
<helpthisnoobie> i've been searching thru the web for intructions on how to do it...but i have found instructions for 8.04 only....
<itscodyxx> wait nevermind
<ubuntu__> like a french canadian channel
<snirp> oh well, 1. it works
<tictric> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<TheFuzzball> itscodyxx, ctrl + c
<snirp> 2. no tempering woth path while kde4.1 is installing
<snirp> with
<helpthisnoobie> im to the point of preparing the disk space....
<helpthisnoobie> I want to run a dual boot system
<TheFuzzball> helpthisnoobie, why do you not want to use 8.04?
<SpazMarine> 8.04 is alright for me
<SpazMarine> and im a total idiot
<tictric> !install | SpazMarine
<ubottu> SpazMarine: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<helpthisnoobie> its not that i dont want to use it...I have the live cd for 7.10  and it will take a while to d/l 8.04
<SpazMarine> ah
<itscodyxx> okay, I am typed in the command, and here is what it happening
<snirp> helpthisnoobie: i advise on 8.04 too
<SpazMarine> yeah
<TheFuzzball> helpthisnoobie, on the avg broadband connection it takes an hour
<byk> #ubuntu-pl
<SpazMarine> i havent even touched the terminal once and i managed to get everything going
<snirp> helpthisnoobie: i went through both, and hardware support was better for me on 8.04
<itscodyxx> itscodyxx@linux-pwnz:~$ sudo chown itscodyxx -R /opt
<itscodyxx> itscodyxx@linux-pwnz:~$ sudo chown itscodyxx -R /opt
<itscodyxx> itscodyxx@linux-pwnz:~$
<SpazMarine> its work waiting for the download
<SpazMarine> worth*
<helpthisnoobie> and I cant upgrade it later
<helpthisnoobie> or is it much better to just d/l
<TheFuzzball> helpthisnoobie, It is better to download it
<zipper> you can upgrade to newer versions, but you're likely to get problems
<zipper> much better to just get the new cd, and do a clean install
<SpazMarine> im just trying to get it to look like the die hard 4.0 theme the kid in the film had
<helpthisnoobie> well I trying to get a dual boot and it looks like it will work
<SpazMarine> the is the first os i ever got to dual boot
<SpazMarine> only on 8.04 though
<helpthisnoobie> i just thought it might be easier to install this and then upgrade than to d/l and wait for an hour
<itscodyxx> Like, it will do nothing just prompt another empty command line
<SpazMarine> hmmm...
<SpazMarine> i heard upgrading on ubuntu is a bit shaky
<tictric> SpazMarine: Sometimes it's better if you have some experience ;)
<tictric> Advanced user I might say
<snirp> <helpthisnoobie: no offense, you just spent 15 mins of thje hour here receiving the same arguements
<SpazMarine> yeah......... i dont think id try it
<snirp> again no offense ;-)
<jonathan_> hello!
<jonathan_> i reinstalled the fglrx-driver for my ati-card and now, for any reason, my windows decorator got lost.
<helpthisnoobie> yeah i guess ur right
<zipper> [20:08] <tictric> SpazMarine: Sometimes it's better if you have some experience ;)
<zipper> i agree it might work, but it being better?
<SpazMarine> ......... there is one other way
<snirp> oh noobie: you have the choice between 4.0 and 3.5.9
<snirp> kde
<SpazMarine> back up the packages you want with.........
<jonathan_> and everytime i try "kwin --replace" (don't matter whether i type this in the konsole or in recovery mode etc.) i get the message "cannot connect to xserver"
<nouveau_sous_ubu> francais
<snirp> get some advise here which is best, i dunno yet
<SpazMarine> APTonCD you might wanna look at
<jonathan_> does anyone know what's the problem?
<SpazMarine> backs up all your packages
<helpthisnoobie> ok now this is going is for a laptop with 256mb RAM...i should dl the alternate cd or the main cd
<nouveau_sous_ubu> ca parles tu francais
<SpazMarine> alternate
<beagleburt> helpthisnoobie - make sure you use "md5sum" to check integrity of download
<nouveau_sous_ubu> i need a french canadian channel
<tictric> !fr | nouveau_sous_ubu
<ubottu> nouveau_sous_ubu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<itscodyxx> okay, I fixed the problem. Basically, I went into KUser, edited the root password settings. Before I ran the command, I set it to run as root.
<itscodyxx> Beautiful. Thank you very much for the help.
<snirp> ehm, just suppose i accidentally used the alternate (on a new system)... Does it perform any less now? Than the regular. Just suppose. Any way to fix it?
<beatriz_> hola
<beatriz__> hola
<snirp> To be honest i guess i did
<snirp> anyone?
<beatriz__> ubottu
<beatriz__> 333
<helpthisnoobie> md5sum is wat
<snirp> checks integrity of download
<tictric> beatriz__: buscas un channel español? :)
<beatriz__> #UBUNTU ESPAÑA
<helpthisnoobie> can it be used on windows
<tictric> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<beagleburt> helpthisnoobie - yes
<beagleburt> helpthisnoobie - Google - 1st try Wikipedia
<helpthisnoobie> Im talking about md5sum
<Guest79919> hi
<snirp> so are we
<helpthisnoobie> will it run on windows
<snirp> some are just talking spanish
<helpthisnoobie> cause im doing a dual boot
<helpthisnoobie> gotta keep windows for my wife
<snirp> http://www.google.nl/search?q=md5sum+windows&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<beagleburt> helpthisnoobie - easy to do on Linux but you can DL free programs that will werk on Windoze
<tictric> !dualboot | helpthisnoobie
<ubottu> helpthisnoobie: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<miguelinux> i was thinking on installing kubuntu on my girlfriend's PC
<tictric> helpthisnoobie: please read that
<snirp> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<snirp> that should do it\
<miguelinux> i know it's not LTS, but will it recieve base security  updates like ubuntu??
<helpthisnoobie> ok thanx..currently dl 8.04 will stay hereand get back to u if neccesary
<byk> #ubuntu-pl
<miguelinux> does anybody know if ubuntu's base security updates for Hardy LTS will also apply for kubuntu?
<miguelinux> you know, they share the repos after all
<Dr_willis_> i would think they would.
<miguelinux> ah, thanks
<Dr_willis_> i dont really see how they couldent. :)
<miguelinux> i don't think my GF will like to update her kubuntu after 18 months
<Dr_willis_> a year and a half is a long time
<miguelinux> well, it is for me
<miguelinux> but it will be her first linux
<miguelinux> so i'm not 100% sure
<miguelinux> and she's on dial-up
<Dr_willis_> In 'theory' you just use the package manager and upgrade/update. and it does it
<Dr_willis_> Nothing will force her to update. I imagine
<miguelinux> only security holes ;-)
<miguelinux> although KDE doesn't really have many security updates, does it?
<Dr_willis_> Ubuntu tends to have only afew updates after release.. they just released the 8.4.1 images. that rolled all updates into the cd image I belive
<Dr_willis_> The kubuntu 8.4.1 i imagine is out somewhere also.
<Dr_willis_> I havent looked. :)
<miguelinux> it is
<miguelinux> link to kubuntu 8.04.1 is http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/
<miguelinux> the best thing is these images have tons of updates already applied, so no need to download heavy kernels or openoffices
<Dr_willis_> yep
<Dr_willis_> Ive been using that Mint Linux mainly on my machines the last few months..
<miguelinux> mmm, i'm getting great download speeds right now, so please, nobody download kubuntu now :p
<miguelinux> just joking
<Dr_willis_> during the release - the torrend download speeds were.. the fastest id ever downloaded anything. :)
<netix> hellow
<Nece228> miguelinux: haha XD but you should post this in #kubuntu-offtopic
<miguelinux> oh, sorry
<miguelinux> I'm a noob in IRC
<netix> i have problem with my sound, when i play some mp3 song it sounds very very lagy..
<netix> sound dosnt lisen slow but somthong laggy also is together with sound
<netix> ..am is somone here?
<netix> nicht sprehen?
<jussi01> netix: yes
<Dr_willis_> Yes. and i have no clue as to the sound problem
<BBM-5> n'abend
<netix> jussi01:can u help me
<jussi01> netix: you may also want to ask in #kubuntu-de
<netix> no i dont speak well
<netix> in german
<jussi01> netix: which sound card?
<netix> so can jussi01 and Dr_willis_ help me?
<jussi01> (use lspci in terminal to find out)
<Dr_willis_> --->  and i have no clue as to the sound problem
<netix>  Neomagic Corporation NM2360 [MagicMedia 256ZX Audio]
<jussi01> the only thing I can suggest is:
<jussi01> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<netix> please not again this bot, can you help me step by step i am new in linux
<netix> can be problem computer speed?
<netix> jussi01
<jussi01> netix: I dont know the answer.
<BBM-5> mal ne frage: wie ändere ich die versions nummer eines installierten paketes?
<Nece228> netix: whats your cpu speed?
<jussi01> BBM-5: english only in here please
<tictric> !de | BBM-5
<ubottu> BBM-5: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis_> sound troubleshooting can be trivial, or impossible.
<BBM-5> oh sry wrong channel i thought its the german
<BBM-5> well then
<netix> !lv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lv
<netix> !eu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eu
<netix> !noob sphct
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noob sphct
<Nece228> netix: dont play with bot
<netix> ok ok
<BBM-5> i need to change the version number of an installed package
<miguelinux> good luck to everybody
<miguelinux> bye
<ipezzei> hi people
<ubuntu___> i tried to upgrade to hardy from fiesty by live cd. it rebooted and said grub error 15. any help?
<Nece228> netix: when i want download a deb package in konqueror
<BBM-5> i need to change the version number of an installed package
<Nece228> i click on download but it dont shows me to save or open file, it just opens it with kate
<Nece228> how to fix that?
<ipezzei> Nece228 firefox?
<Nece228> no firefox please
<Nece228> i wanna use konqueror
<tictric> BBM-5: ???
<ubuntu___> i tried to upgrade to hardy from fiesty by live cd. it rebooted and said grub error 15. any help?
<ubuntu___> i tried to upgrade to hardy from fiesty by live cd. it rebooted and said grub error 15. any help?
<BBM-5> there is a package with the version number 0.4.2 but i want it to be 0.4.3 beacause there is an update to 0.4.3 but this version doesn't work
<Dr_willis_> I dident even think the live cd could do an upgrade...
<tictric> BBM-5: you want me to guess what package you are talking about?
<ipezzei> ubuntu___ wrong root partition?
<ubuntu___> Dr_willis_:  ipezzei  i didnt upgraded it. i checked the formate box of my previous ext3 sda6 that is. fresh install.
<Nece228> oh wait, after i did updates to kubuntu 8.04.1 that problem gone
<ubuntu___> Nece228:  talking to me?
<Nece228> ubuntu___: no
<ipezzei> ubuntu___ the error means: file not found
<ubuntu___> Dr_willis_:  ipezzei  btw, how can i just formate the sda6 first. any app that can do it?
<Dr_willis_> So you did a clean install then...
<ubuntu___> ipezzei:  why
<ubuntu___> Dr_willis_:  ya
<Dr_willis_> gparted can format/partition all you could want..
<BBM-5> f-spot q tictric
<BBM-5> @ tictric
<ipezzei> ubuntu___ gparted or the "gparted boot disk" ;)
<ubuntu___> k
<ubuntu___> why i get the grub error..
<tictric> BBM-5: I for one use aptitude. So:
<tictric> sudo aptitude
<Nece228> ubuntu___: whats the grub error code?
<tictric> then hit 'U'
<Ukonpoika> Hi, a little problem here. Using Kubuntu 8.04, KDE 3.5.9. I'm trying to extract musicfiles from a cd to my collection. Problem is that the cd contains a video-file, so Kubuntu refuses to read the musicfiles, all I see is the vidfile. :( Any help would be great.
<tictric> then hit 'shift-U'
<ipezzei> ubuntu___ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43591 an (old) post but an example of a cause
<tictric> then hit 'G' twice
<tictric> done
<ubuntu___> Nece228:  15
<tictric> everything updated
<evan__> hey is it true when installing ubuntu there are only 2 needed updates?
<tictric> not only f-spot
<evan__> ubuntu / kubuntu
<ubuntu___> evan__:  kubuntu
<ubuntu___> kde 4 remix...
<ubuntu___> evan__:  ipezzei  Nece228  kde4 remix
<ipezzei> ubuntu___ ??
<BBM-5> thanks tictric it updated to 0.4.3 which doesnt work ...
<evan__> ubuntu___:  what are you tryng to say?
<ubuntu___> ipezzei:  i have that i mean
<ubuntu___> evan__:
<ubuntu___> ^
<tictric> BBM-5: so you want back to 0.4.2
<BBM-5> wait
<BBM-5> the bug disappeared
<BBM-5> don't ask me why
<evan__> ubuntu___: i dont understand i asked if it where true if i installed kubuntu i only had to update 2 packages ?
<tictric> BBM-5: Just a normal miracle
<tictric> we got that all the time
<Nece228> ubuntu___: wait a sec im searching for solution
<BBM-5> i wnated to stay at 0.4.2 and prohibite (i hope its the right word) the update to 0.4.3
<c0m4r> hi
<c0m4r> after installation of ubuntu games are installed by default?
<c0m4r> and what about FX3
<Dr_willis_> fx3?
<c0m4r> firefox?
<c0m4r> so?
<Dr_willis_> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Dr_willis_> firefox is in the repos..
<Dr_willis_> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Haza> Evening folks. Ive had this problem before and i canoot remember how to fix it. My Adept manager DB is locked and thus i cannot install any new software.
<c0m4r> I meant default browser
<Nece228> ubuntu___: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<ubuntu___> Nece228:  OK
<Nece228> ubuntu___: this may fix that
<p2p> hello
<p2p> what is the command for purging a package with configuration files also?
<ere4si> apt-get remove --purge
<Dr_willis_> apt-get remove --purge (i think)
<tictric> p2p: meanwhile there's even apt-get purge <package> iirc
<p2p> thanks a lot
<ubuntu___> WHICH partitions type is better for linux. ext3 or  any other?
<Dr_willis_> if you have no special needs. use ext3
<ubuntu___> Dr_willis_:  WHAT KIND OF SPECIAL NEEDS
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu___,  are you running a large multi TB fileserver?  or somthing unusual? proberly not.. :)
<Dr_willis_> so  use ext3
<ubuntu___> Dr_willis_:  I PLAN TO HAVE WEBSERVER.
<BBM-5> tictric: if i still want to stay with 0.4.2 despite my sstem wanting an update, what can i do
<Dr_willis_> a webserver is not  that special. :) unless you are going to run somting really big..
<ubuntu___> Dr_willis_:  ISNT EXT3 GOOD FOR BIG THINGS?
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu___,   theres big files, vs lots of little files,  vs lots of file access/creation. some fs's are a little better at some of these tasks then others.
<Dr_willis_> When in doubt stick with ext3
<ubuntu___> OK
<ubuntu___> -THANKS ALL.
<ipezzei> ubuntu___ ext3 is the standard. Reiserfs is also good but i wouldn't rely on it...
<kakoonia> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<kakoonia> hmm
<kakoonia> i cant find skype on repos for 8.04 (kde)
<kakoonia> any alternative?
<Dr_willis_> its in the mediabuntu repos
<Dr_willis_> or get it from the skype homapage
<Dr_willis_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<kakoonia> how can i add mediabuntu to my repos list?
<Dr_willis_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kakoonia> k
<kakoonia> Cool
<kakoonia> thanks dude.
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daniele> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> I wanted to enable HPET using the kernel line option hpet=force, but after the boot i get "Failed to force enable HPET" in the syslog
<MetaMorfoziS> Is there anybody who can help me to debug this?
<MetaMorfoziS> only 9 result in google for it
<MetaMorfoziS> and seems noone helpful for
<MetaMorfoziS> me
 * Dr_willis_ has no idea what HPET is.
<Dr_willis_> I got a Dog Pet. :)
<MetaMorfoziS> High Precision Event Timer
<Dr_willis_> perhaps thatfeature is not in the default kernel?
<MetaMorfoziS> If i enable it, then my cpu can sleep more time and can consume less power
<MetaMorfoziS> it's here, but not enabled by default just on the whitelisted machines
<MetaMorfoziS> the hpet=force overrides this
<MetaMorfoziS> but for me looks it isn't works
<jado> hello i have problems with amsn
<BluesKaj> I've been trying to install the vesa graphics driver but the xserver-xorg utility doesn't have that option anymore , i have a screen that is totally desynched, so I just have a whole lot of horizontal angles coloured bars like the out of kilter horizontal ctrl used to appear in old tv sets.
<SirTrombaLot> hi all
<SirTrombaLot> I LOVE THIS COMPANY
<SirTrombaLot> cit. steve ballmer
<SirTrombaLot> he was talking about linux
<SirTrombaLot> come on laugh i'm a comic
<ipezzei> SirTrombaLot why not? Pecunia non olet, said my ancients
<SirTrombaLot> latin?
<ipezzei> si
<BluesKaj> SirTrombaLot:  when you come up with something humourous
<sbriggi> what's up?
<BluesKaj> I wonder if I installed kubuntu in windows with wubi if i could get access to the xorg.conf with a fix ?
<sbriggi> nerver tried wubi
<jado> i can't see the colors on the nicknames on amsn even though i have installed amsn-plus
<cisco21> hi
<BluesKaj> I just need to get the right graphics driver installed , even the vesa driver would be a help cuz my screen is totally borked.
<jussi01> BluesKaj: Id imagine so - wubi is just a way of putting a filesystem into a windows file
<jussi01> if I understand it correctly
<cisco21> hi
<jado> hi
<jado> i can't see the colors on the nicknames on amsn even though i have installed amsn-plus
<jado> anyone ?
<BluesKaj> jussi01:  dunno , there's gotta be a fix ...wonder what possesed the devs to delete the graphics driver options in xserver-xorg.conf in Hardy. It's really put me in a mess. The ATI rec'd driver is what did me in :(
<BluesKaj> jado, check options/configure
<jado> where ?
<kkathman> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> amsn , where else
<jado> preferences and then ?
<c0m4r> how to install kde4?
<Dr_willis_> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jado> sorry BluesKaj, i go in preferences, and then ?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis_: any ideaq how to get the veas driver installed using xserver-xorg ?
<BluesKaj> vesa
<Dr_willis_> BluesKaj,  not really. I thought it was in there by default as a failsafe driver
<BluesKaj> I wish it was
<Dr_willis_> xserver-xorg-video-vesa - X.Org X server -- VESA display driver
<Dr_willis_> xserver-xorg-video-vga - X.Org X server -- VGA display driver
<jussi01> BluesKaj: you can still add the old options - it recognises them
<jado> you can't help ?
<Githzerai> BluesKaj: xorg.conf type vesa for driver (or preinstalled, not propriatery, ati in your case)
<Dr_willis_> ive changed 'ati' to 'vesa' befor on my oldlaptop
<Githzerai> *preinstaled ati, not fglrx
<jado> thanks ...
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis_: I forgot the command for editing xorg.conf in the shell
<jado> anyone for help ?
<BluesKaj> or at the TTY prompt, even
<jado> i can't have nick's colors
<jado> on amsn even-though i have installed amsn-plus
<BluesKaj> heh try irc on irssi , a grand total of 4 colours :)
<jado> i'm talking about nick's colours on amsn
<HighHo> jado: I suggest trying the #amsn channel or there forums.
<jado> thanks
<BluesKaj> tried sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf ..but there's no way of scrolling back to the text to edit it
<HighHo> BluesKaj:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<BluesKaj> nano, yeah
<BluesKaj> I think HighHo
<BluesKaj> brb , let you know
<jill> there are too many programs i install on K-menu->>Development (5 columns). How can i use scrolled menus in K-menu?
<BluesKaj> ok, I've managed to add "vesa"as the driver , but now how do i save the changes ?
<netix> is here anyone who now a lot about sound?
<HighHo> jill: Im not sure how to give a scrolling menu if it doesnt by default, you could perhaps add sub menus using the menu editor
<HighHo> BluesKaj: Ctrl + x
<netix> is here anyone who now a lot about sound?
<dr_Willis> egads.. you still fighting with sound? :)
<dr_Willis> and No i dont know nothing.
<jill> highho but if i uninstall any program my own menu item are stay here, am i right? like in windows?
<BluesKaj> HighHo:  ok thx
<mkquist> netix: u mean like it's our sensing of the vibrations put out by an object against the current atmosphere type of thing?
<mkquist> =p
<netix> mp3 dont work well but when i convert to wav it works perfect..
<mkquist> netix: what do u mena dont work well?
<uri> hello, help needed in installation! receive and error : unable to execute /bin/sh on installation
<mkquist> mean*
<HighHo> jill: The menus should update by themselfs when a program has been removed, even if you change the menu layout
<jill> cool
<netix> mkquist: cant explain it sounds like my computer are to slow
<mkquist> netix: like the timing off right?
<netix> timing?
<jill> maybe i can download any alternative applet of K-menu?
<mkquist> try reinstalling codecs and check which driver your system is using for your sound card?
<jill> can i install gnome on kubuntu 8.04?
<netix> there is one more problem i dont now how to do all thet you sad :)) ..i just start use kubuntu
<HighHo> netix: make sure you have the libxine-ffmpeg package
<netix> i have
<netix> can u say maybe program are wrong?
<netix> what program i need use?
<HighHo> jill: Yes you can install gnome on kubuntu, installing the meta package - ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-minimal would be the easyest way
<HighHo> netix: there are many programs amarok or Juk are 2 diffrent ones you can try
<jill> highho is this apt-get install "ubuntu-desktop" command i need?
<netix> thank you for some help..
<HighHo> jill: Yes, it will give you a list of the packages it will install so you can make sure your happy them before accepting
<mkquist> netix: check here for instructions on what I suggested - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<jill> highho cool, eemmm.. if i use this command - ubuntu-desktop install will full?
<netix> linux are a bit hard..
<netix> :)
<netix> why you use linux?
<HighHo> jill: That will install the ubuntu  gnome desktop with almost all you should need.
<FSHero> Hi ... can someone recommend a KDE-based rolling distro please?
<dr_Willis> I dont find linux hard at all.
<mkquist> netix: its 'a bit hard' cause ur not used to it, gets easier though... of course with use, but remember its free too  =)
<dr_Willis> Troubleshooting windows problems.. now THAT canbe hard.
<FSHero> dr_Willis: I thought you were a Linux expert... you've helped me out in the past! (Thx btw)
<netix> dr_Willis: i dont troubleshoot win problems.. i just fix them :))
<Agent_bob> netix you mean you remove windows from the system ?
 * Agent_bob fixes windows problems that way too
<netix> yes i remove from this one
<netix> because i want try sothing new :)
<netix> also Win was to slow for this computer
<Agent_bob> :)
<netix> i put on ubuntu and in next day kubuntu
<netix> i like linux because its more like programming
<Agent_bob> win95 is pretty fast.   it installs fast, it boots fast, it crashes fast....
<netix> lol.. yes it does thet but i use xp on this on other i use vista but in linux you can edit lot of staff here
<Agent_bob> FSHero care to repost your Q,  i might know something,  and i might not.
<netix> edit easier as in windows because win needs acces registry anc it will be hack :D
<Agent_bob> netix if you don't use "restricted" repository,  you can "edit everything"
<Agent_bob> in linux  ^
<netix> is there a way how to speed up linux?
<netix> more like its now runing?
<netix> this computer is so bad :)
<Agent_bob> netix there are several tweeks yes.   the basic idea would be to turn off everything that is not needed.   the less the system is asked to do the faster it can do it
<netix> can you say what i dnt need?
<netix> these are some underground process?
<Agent_bob> if [ `ps -A x | wc -l` -gt 45 ] ;then echo "something can surely be turned off here!" ;else echo "less than 40 processes running" ;fi
<Agent_bob> netix pstree   and compair with the process table in system settings
<netix> ok bye i need re maybe start we will se other day..
<netix> with diferent name
<Agent_bob> ok
<Rioting_pacifist> does using lvm have any overhead? is it a CPU overhead or a disk access time over head or something else?
<Agent_bob> Rioting_pacifist not a lot
<Agent_bob> but yes
<netix> so if you see SPhcT thets me
<netix> bye
<Agent_bob> cpu which equates to disk access time too  but not a lot.    negledgable in most cases
<Rioting_pacifist> are there any circumstances where it would be noticable to have a partition in lvm, compiling lots? filesevers running on it? i have no reason to use LVM tbh but figured if in the future i wish to add a hdd id have to setup LVM now right?
<Agent_bob> why would you need to setup lvm at all to add another hdd ?
<Rioting_pacifist> if i have a /home partition and it fills up, i thought id need lvm to be able to plug a 2nd harddrive in and have that drives space added to /home, is there a better way to do it?
<dr_Willis> install/partition/format/mount the new drive. and mount it as /home, or make a  'ExtraStorage' directory on it. and move some  of the users over to it..
<dr_Willis>  depends on whats using all your space. :)
<dr_Willis> Its not too hard to move home over to a new partition.
<evan__> how can i change the background color of the menubar to transparent?
<evan__> i ment the menubar's clock applet
<p2p> hello
<p2p> what wifi client is more confortabily with grafical interface? (like wlassistant)
<Rioting_pacifist> evan__: if i set my pannel to be transparent all applets backgrounds go transparent perhaps set it to default color?
<Agent_bob> Rioting_pacifist also as Dr_willis started, if it's just a matter of storage space it doesn't have to be in /home to be usable by all users.   one can   mkdir /storage ;mount /dev/hdx# /storage ;chmod 777 /storage  and every one on the system could then use it.  or if privacy is an issue you could give everyone subdirs as in /home so in /storage  and even symlink /home/$USER/storage /storage/$USER   for convienance.   also yes
<Agent_bob> at any rate Rioting_pacifist learning lvm is probably a worth wile adventure.  :/
<psyco> Does anyone here know why my glide wrapper shows up black?
<Agent_bob> evan__ right click the clock and configure it
<evan__> Agent_bob: its fixed thank
<Rioting_pacifist> thx i think ill setup my roots on it but leave my /home on a single partition on a seperate driver so its easily recoverable, thx for help Agent_bob & dr_Willis.
<Agent_bob> welcome
<Rioting_pacifist> p2p: what do you mean in kde there is knetworkmanager to sort out wireless through NetworkManger, what are you looking for?
<Rioting_pacifist> s/kde/kubuntu
<beatriz> kubuntu español
<beatriz> #kubuntu es
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<p2p> Rioting_pacifist it doesn't comunicates well with mi wifi interface, I don't know why
<dr_Willis> I often just move specic users to what amounts to /home2 :) and link their dirs to /home/ they never see that they got moved
<p2p> eth0 interface works well with that
<Rioting_pacifist> p2p: are you sure your wireless is working, NetworkManager *should* work well with any card that has working drivers
<senorpedro> !fritz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fritz
<senorpedro> !fritz usb stick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fritz usb stick
<senorpedro> !avm wlan usb stick
<ubottu> senorpedro: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<senorpedro> sorry ubottu
<senorpedro> !avm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avm
<senorpedro> !wlan usb stick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan usb stick
<p2p> yes, with wlassistant works well, but I don't like it
<Rioting_pacifist> senorpedro: what are you looking for?
<Agent_bob> dr_willis yeah that's probably the most simple add-on space setup   i'm still a little more partial to moving their storage area $HOME/docs or what ever, to a new drive
<senorpedro> for howto/tutorial about getting the avm fritz box usb wlan stick to work
<eram> hola
<eram> alguien que hable espa;ol
<Agent_bob> !es eram
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es eram
<Rioting_pacifist> usb+wifi+linux = bad, generally you can give google a shot but tbh the outlook is not good
<Rioting_pacifist> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Agent_bob> !es | eram
<ubottu> eram: please see above
<dr_Willis> Agent_bob,  or i make /media/Morestoreage/BillsExtraSpace  :) then just let bill link that dir to his /home/bill/MoreSpace
<Agent_bob> yeah that's what i'm saying. Dr_willis
<Agent_bob> !wifi | senorpedro if there is one it will probably be linked here
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> ubottu you've gone mad son.
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> !wifi | senorpedro if there is one it will probably be linked here
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> what in that string is tripping the bot ?
<Agent_bob> !wifi | senorpedro
<ubottu> senorpedro: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<senorpedro> thx Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> welcome
<Agent_bob> !wifi | "senorpedro if there is one it will probably be linked here"
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> !wifi | senorpedro 'if there is one it will probably be linked here'
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> !wifi | senorpedro if there is one it will probably be
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> !wifi | senorpedro there is one it will probably be linked here
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> what happened to the bot ?     that's very un-ubotu like behaviour
<Agent_bob> !botsnack | Agent_bob testing this
<ubottu> Agent_bob testing this: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Agent_bob> !wifi | senorpedro 'if there * one it will probably be linked here'
<ubottu> senorpedro 'if there * one it will probably be linked here': Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> hah,  it's keying on the word   'is'
<Agent_bob> i would think that the pipe would have caused it to stop parsing,   it seems that it should have but doesn't
 * HighHo looks in the room, sees Agent bob tormenting the bot, then goes back to other things.
<Agent_bob> it should treat "|" as if it were "| #" << OEF .* ;EOF
<Agent_bob> HighHo i just found a bug in the new bot.
<dr_Willis> file a bug report.
<dr_Willis> :)
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> i'd have to register
<Agent_bob> not worth it.
<dr_Willis> its amazing that with ktorrent i can grab some Disrto iso's at 1000+k/s :)
<dr_Willis> KB/s :)  wonder if my isp will think im grabbing    videos again.. i NEVER get any other torrents near this fast.
<Agent_bob> i only get 25x that disk>disk
<dr_Willis> only Linux  ISO's  get torrent speeds this fast.
<Agent_bob> maybe it's because that's what torrent was built for ?
<Agent_bob> bit-torrent i should say
<dr_Willis> could be the high # of seeders on many Linux torrents.  :)
<dr_Willis> when ya got more seeders then leechers it helps. heh.
<Agent_bob> again "[use inteneded = use attempted] && high performance || ?"
<ahmos> hi, can i install kde3 with kde4 on kubuntu 8.04 together
<Agent_bob> i have seen people try to overhaul an engine with wire pliers, but they usually do better at bending/cutting wire with them.
<dr_Willis> ahmos,  yes you can.
<ahmos> thank's
<dr_Willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<dr_Willis> You may end up with a lot of redundant icons in the menus for kde4 and kde3 apps..  Ive not messed with kde4 lately.
<dr_Willis> Ive heard kde4 has been making good progress lately -  you may not want to mess with kde3
<dr_Willis> or you may want to just insgtall specific kde3 apps
<Agent_bob> or you may want to use twm
<Agent_bob> :)
<dr_Willis> I like 'jwm + rox
<ahmos> thank u for the tips...and can i ask another question?
<dr_Willis>  You just did.. care to ask a 3rd?
<dr_Willis> :)
<Agent_bob> jwm - Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus
<Agent_bob> wow. i had it already, just never got around to looking at it.
<dr_Willis> the jwm package. for some reason does not create a jwm.desktop file. so it dont make a entry in the kdm/gdm  sessions..
<ahmos> my sound device is marked in gray color and it iand os telling me it is not available,and there is no sound
<dr_Willis> at least it dident used to.. it may been fixed by now.
<TrAndy> Hi all, this seems nasty on HH. 1.Boot into recovery mode; 2.lounch KDE3 and do nothing; 3.then normally reboot into 8.04 2.6.24-19-generic. Result is network down (must restart dbus to get it back) and if I connect a USB device it will be no more automounted (lsusb lists them correctly). Any clue where to look in the boot process to fix this?
<Agent_bob> i'll have to down the rez  i can't read a thing in jwm
<Agent_bob> doesn't look like the fontsel is working.
<ahmos> so any help dr_willis
<Agent_bob> TrAndy i wouldn't look in the boot process,  i'd look in /tmp and $HOME  for bad ownership
<dr_Willis> I know very little about troubleshooting sound problems.
<Agent_bob> TrAndy you can try this,   exit kde, press ctrl+alt+f1  login   issue this command " sudo rm -r /root /tmp ;sudo mkdir -p /root /tmp ;sudo chmod 1777 /tmp ;init 6 "
<TrAndy> Agent_bob: Do you think starting KDE3 from the recovery-mode's cli will change ownerships?
<helpthisnoobie> i may be on my way to doing my 1st install
<ahmos> ok thank u alot
<Agent_bob> TrAndy yep.
<TrAndy> Agent_bob: OK, I'll get it a try.
<Agent_bob> TrAndy if that's not sufficient to fix all issues  at any time/point issue this command "sudo chown $USER -R $HOME "
<Agent_bob> TrAndy you should learn what each of those do, before you use them.
<Agent_bob> NEVER blindly input commands you recieve on irc or any other source.
<Agent_bob> man man    ;man rm    ;man mkdir    ;man chmod    ;man chown
<TrAndy> Agent_bob: No problem, I'm aware of. Thanks. I must disconnect to try it now.
<Agent_bob> k gl
<SpeS> anyone has problems with nvidia 8600 GT and 4.1?
<SpeS> agrh sorry, wrong channel :)
<Agent_bob> The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 8.04 is 384MB  <<< can that possably be true ?   i can run dapper in 32m  and the installer on the liveCD will work in 192m.   have they really went that far away from usable ?
<PhilRod> Agent_bob: you know memory usage depends entirely on your usage pattern and how much swapping you can endure
<Agent_bob> PhilRod http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/ubuntu/  <<< says 256m required for "other installation methoods"
<Agent_bob> i'm hopeing they are intentionaly exagerating it.
<Agent_bob> PhilRod also as per your statement,  i don't use swap.
<Agent_bob> Memory Used/Total Percent: 7/123 MB (5%)
<Agent_bob> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<helpthisnoobie> i hope dats not true cause i want to install kubuntu 8.04 on my dell inspiron 1100  only 256 mb
<Agent_bob> helpthisnoobie i hope with you.   seems like they are taking the M$ approach to things, "they can buy new hardware if they want to use our woftware"    which i despise with perfect hatred.
<Agent_bob> three is no reason that the installer should take more ram each release.
<Agent_bob> there
<helpthisnoobie> this is the 1st time i try a linux install of any kind
<rysiek|pl> hi all\
<rysiek|pl> does KMail/Kontact keep e-mails that are being written in some temporary file? After writing a veery long and thought-through e-mail to my boss, after hitting "send", Kontact crashed. I would really love to be able to get it back...
<Agent_bob> and just because some have brand new computers to install it on.  is no reason to assume that all do,    some would like to use ubuntu linux simply because their hardware is "too old" for M$ crap now.    but i suppose that another distro is for those people.
<ayayaie> bonjour
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: I agree thoroghly, I don't get it why there are rising RAM requirements...
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl i think so.   does opening kontact not give you the option to recover it ?
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: I'd rather have the filed copied somewhere, just in case kontact "clears up the trash" after crashed sessions...
<rysiek|pl> *file
<JuJuBee> I have a filesystem problem.  Trying to open my vm, i get an error telling me /tmp is full.  I cleared it and still same error.  df shows /tmp is only 1024 ... Seems like this is a separate partition / slice?  df does not show that unless /tmp is in swap?
<ayayaie> quelqu'un parle français ou bien c'est english mandatory?
<rysiek|pl> Ooo... Myyy... Gooood...
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: yup, it worked! GOD I love FLOSS! :)
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl ok.  i'm not sure exactly where but some place in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/autosave   maybe ?
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: yup, fired-up Kontact and it's there, all nice and dandy
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: that actually calls for a celebration!
 * rysiek|pl celebrates!
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl i was thinking i had seen that before.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> JuJuBee sounds like permission on /tmp may not be "drwxrwxrwt" 1777  ?
<jab> JuJuBee: which device is mounted to /tmp ?
<JuJuBee> what would cause /tmp to be only 1 MB ?
<JuJuBee> jab : overflow ?
<JuJuBee> /tmp  is 777
<jab> is there an entry in your /etc/fstab that mounts a device to /tmp ?
<Agent_bob> JuJuBee hmmm    try    sudo umount /tmp   and see what it says\
<JuJuBee> jab : not entry in fstab
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: just so you get the pun of the whole situation, this e-mail is about asking by boss to let me take one of our desktops (I work in a software R&D lab at Warsaw University of Technology) to the "Woodstock Stop" - a *huge* music festival organised by those guys - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Orchestra_of_Christmas_Charity
<Agent_bob> jab it would more likely be in /etc/init.d/mountvirtfs
<JuJuBee> device busy
<JuJuBee> actually /etc/init.d/mountoverflowfs
<JuJuBee> there is not mountvirtfs
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: the festival is very much along the lines of original Woodstock; there is, however, a special place there for NGOs, and one of the NGOs goes there to put a FLOSS/Linux stand up. So, basically, FLOSS saved a mail about spreading the FLOSS good word ;)
<JuJuBee> That kind of makes sense.  My / got full.  I should reboot
<psyco> Is ther anything I can use as Hamachi for KDE?
 * rysiek|pl stops the flooding. promise.
<Agent_bob> JuJuBee grep /tmp /proc/mounts
<JuJuBee> overflow /tmp tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0
<JuJuBee> I cleard out / so I think it is time to reboot
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl :)
<ayayaie> hello. i recently install kubuntu. In the login screen the keyboard send "à" key instead of "@". So i must start consol to login and then type startx. can some one help me please
<Agent_bob> JuJuBee o.O
<JuJuBee> ?
<JuJuBee> Ive never seen o.0 what does  it mean?
<Agent_bob> i'm at a loss why a ram fs would be mounted on /tmp
<JuJuBee> Agent_bob, looks like since / was full, it used RAM
<Agent_bob> why is / full ?
<Agent_bob> df -h
<JuJuBee> I was trying to backup something  and used the wrong path
<JuJuBee> I corrected it since, but have not restarted.
<JuJuBee> brb
<Agent_bob> oh   heheh ok.  that'll do'r
<Agent_bob> ayayaie keyboard setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<Agent_bob> talk about impatient
<Agent_bob> !Hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi
<Agent_bob> psyco idk.   sorry.
<psyco> ok, I'll just use the terminal one
<Agent_bob> psyco if there is anything that contains that word in it's description you can search with " apt-cache search hamachi "
<Agent_bob> but it's out of my league, i don't even know what hamachi is/does
<psyco> XD
<psyco> Its ok
<Agent_bob> serious it wouldn't hurt to search the package database.
<Agent_bob> !find hamachi
<ubottu> File hamachi found in linux-headers-2.6.24-16-386, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-openvz, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-rt, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-server (and 7 others)
<rysiek|pl> !info hamachi
<ubottu> Package hamachi does not exist in hardy
<JuJuBee> Agent_bob : restart did the trick
<Agent_bob> JuJuBee you didn't have to.  we could have dismounted /tmp   ;/
<JuJuBee> That's ok.
<Agent_bob> "reboot will fix anything" is an M$ concept  and often not applicable in linux
<JuJuBee> Other weird behaviors have been ocurring.
<JuJuBee> My dual head setup works with kde3 but not kde4  AND my wifi is giving me trouble.
<Agent_bob> !reboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot
<Agent_bob> !wifi | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rysiek|pl> see? linux doesn't even KNOW reboots
<rysiek|pl> ;)
<JuJuBee> lol
<Agent_bob> there is a trouble shooting section ^
<JuJuBee> wifi docs dont help me
<rysiek|pl> JuJuBee: what card
<JuJuBee> My kwifimanager sees my AP, but I cannot connect
<JuJuBee> Intel
<JuJuBee> built in to laptop
<JuJuBee> was working fine at a conf I just went to now cannot associate with home ap
<rysiek|pl> JuJuBee: ho-humm... "cannot connect" == ?..
<JuJuBee> see line 4
<Agent_bob> don't know if that's small arms or festive fireworks,  but i better go see.
<JuJuBee> Will not associate with ap
<JuJuBee> kwifimanager sees the network, but knetwork manager will not get IP
<evan__> how do i install moodin and dekorator
<evan__> ?
<rysiek|pl> evan__: sudo aptitude install ksplash-engine-moodin
<rysiek|pl> evan__: sudo aptitude install kwin-style-dekorator
<rysiek|pl> evan__: should also be available through Adept
<evan__> rysiek|pl: adept is a strange program every time i select a program my screen turns vague for some seconds
<rysiek|pl> evan__: it's calculating dependancies, that takes time
<ublongata> what package has AAC playback for gstreamer?
<rysiek|pl> evan__: I always prefer the terminal, anyway ;)
<evan__> rysiek|pl: i have QtCurve by default
<evan__> ?
<rysiek|pl> ublongata: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras should do the trick
<rysiek|pl> evan__: huh?
<ublongata> thx
<evan__> rysiek|pl: i try to install NuoveXT2 theme it needs latest qtcurve
<rysiek|pl> evan__: aand?..
<evan__> is the latest version of qtcurve installed after kubuntu instalation
<evan__> rysiek|pl:  i mean by defautl
<rysiek|pl> evan__: I have no idea. check?
<rysiek|pl> evan__: find qtcurve's website, check wich version is the latest, and then check which one is on your kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> evan__: or, rather, just check which version the theme you want needs
 * rysiek|pl brb
<dr_Willis> A theme that needs a theme?
<kronoman> hello
<kronoman> when I try to check the integrity of the alternate 8.04.1 CD I get a error ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5]
<kronoman> then lots of errors
<kronoman> and then dies
<kronoman> I have recorded the CD multiple times on 2 machines, and the md5sums match and the CD verifies OK when recording
<kronoman> I also tried with 3 recorders and 1 reader
<kronoman> using LG DVD-RW, Sony CD-RW, HP CD-RW, and generic CD-R drives
<kronoman> recorded in 4X, 8X, nothing
<kronoman> what happens?
<evan__> how can i change the splash theme?
<rysiek|pl> evan__: why won't you check what you have in System Settings?
<kronoman> BTW, this is not a laptop, seems that ACPI is related to laptop computers
<Odd-rationale> evan__: usplash? or the gnome splash screen?
<Haza> Evening folks. Can someone recommend a good SQL query tool (that connects to a variety of DBS) that allows me to create a visual representation of table relationships? Kinda like what "Base" does in OPen Office
<rysiek|pl> Odd-rationale: I'd shoot ksplash theme ;)
<rysiek|pl> kronoman: nope. ACPI is related to all PC's, although laptops use it more extensively, and have more specific thingies
<rysiek|pl> kronoman: hence most of ACPI-related problems happen on laptops
<kronoman> you know, my problem goes that always I try to install linux, the CD install fails at some point
<kgx> if im using dd to recreate a partition, am i supposed to see that mounted partition being filled with files in real time? dd is running but i can't see any files or change in size :(
<kronoman> happens me since mandrake 8
<kronoman> is like a curse on me
<kronoman> on multiple machines, multiple distros, across time
<kronoman> the live CD will fail on me at some point
<kronoman> I blame squashfs and the bad quality of drivers that reach here (south america0
<rysiek|pl> kronoman: "drivers" or "drives"
<kronoman> the hardware thingy
<rysiek|pl> "drives" :)
<psycholic> i keep getting this error every time i close my dophlin program
<psycholic> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/timmy/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<psycholic> my hd is not full
<rysiek|pl> psycholic: and the partition on which the file is located?
<psycholic> and i'm not trying to save any book marks
<psycholic> nope
<rysiek|pl> psycholic: what does this have to say: df -h /home/timmy/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<Githz> psycholic: If u opened dolphin with sudo might happen thing like that. Some config/temp files become root owned
<kronoman> so... what can I do? I'm the only one with fails on live cds?
<psycholic> now i got this after i ran dolphin as root
<psycholic> i will check
<rysiek|pl> ah
<rysiek|pl> psycholic: sudo chown -R jour_user:jour_group /home/timmy/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/
<kronoman> googling seems that is a Asus mobo with linux issue
<rysiek|pl> psycholic: that should solve it
<kronoman> I always used Asus motherb, here are the best you can buy without going bank broken
<rysiek|pl> kronoman: hmmm... try calculating the md5 sum of the iso, and the cd burned from it
<rysiek|pl> kronoman: if they differ, there was an error while recording
<kronoman> I did already, they match
<kronoman> also I recorded with verify on using k3b
<kronoman> and recorded on 2 different machines
<rysiek|pl> kronoman: and do they mach the md5sum on the website you downloaded the ISO from?
<kronoman> I have a pile of CDs here ...
<kronoman> yes, they do, I compared to the MD5SUM file on the kubuntu ftp
<psycholic> chown: invalid user: `jour_user:jour_group'
<psycholic> thats what it said
<evan__> rysiek|pl: i need to acces a theme manager to change the style i cant find it , do you know where i can find it?
<kronoman> I recorded kubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso, with md5 5de105f1e2acb0a7019a636c98454e0d
<rysiek|pl> psycholic: read and understand the command I have given you
<kronoman> and kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, with md5 e0b9861df26c54acfd62bf35abe859f6
<psycholic> hmm
<psycholic> ok
<rysiek|pl> psycholic: hint: YOUR_USER:YOUR_GROUP :)
<psycholic> i need to change user and group right
<rysiek|pl> yup
<psycholic> you beat me lol
<rysiek|pl> psycholic: most probably the group name is exactly the same as username
<psycholic> i think it is
<psycholic> thats what my CLI has right
<psycholic> user@group
<rysiek|pl> psycholic: nope
<rysiek|pl> psycholic: that's user@hostname
<psycholic> ahh
<rysiek|pl> psycholic: the "groups" command will tell you your group, that will be the first name on the line
 * rysiek|pl goes
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<evan__> rysiek|pl: has the theme manager to be installed first?
<rysiek|pl> evan__: I don't thinks so.
<rysiek|pl> abywhoo... bye.
<evan__>  bye
<psycholic> keep saying chown: invalid user:
#kubuntu 2008-07-09
<psycholic> i checked the groups put that first one in it was the same as user
<psycholic> and still not working
<kronoman> :O wow
<kronoman> I get the same error if I try the alternate CD with qemu
<psycholic> need to look over the line you gave me more i think
<kronoman> the error is ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5]
<kronoman> sure the last release 8.04.1 works? :O
<evan__> how do i install a style theme ?
<psycholic> i'll be back later i have  to go pack some stuff under the steps for the wife...
<ishbale> yay
<ishbale> who knows how to run world of warcraft off the dvd
<ishbale> any1
<ishbale> hmm'
<ishbale> who knows how to run world of warcraft off the dvd
<ishbale> any1
<dr_Willis> Normally one installs from the dvd...
<dr_Willis> put in dvd. run 'wine /path/to/dvd/installer.exe' or whatever its called.. I imagine is the basics of it.
<ishbale> k
<ishbale> i brb then
<ishbale> do i run in terminal
<ishbale> ?
<dr_Willis> thats the normal place to type in commands. :)
<ishbale> lol
 * dr_Willis is reminded of the person typing in terminal commands at the grub prompt....
<dr_Willis> Not quite the rigght place...
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> theres always alt-f2  for command entry also. but thats not ideal in theis case
<ishbale> uh it say cant find
<ishbale> any other ways
<dr_Willis> Tip #1 - be VERY clear when  chatting on irc..
<kazol> What does an "offline" SMART hard drive test mean?
<kazol> Will the test procedure render the hard drive offline?
<dr_Willis> 'cant find' tells me very little..
<ishbale> o srry
<dr_Willis> You Will need to give the correct path to the installer for the game.
<ishbale> wine: cannot find '/path/to/dvd/installer.exe
<ishbale> well the installer is hidden
<dr_Willis> SO..  if you LOOK at what i said..   can you understand that  the /path/to/dvd was an example that you need to change. :)
<dr_Willis> Hidden? Hmm.. i doubt that.
<dr_Willis> go to the dvd and look for any .exe files.
<ishbale> theres only 1 but it wont work
<dr_Willis> so if you use 'wine /media/dvd/whatevertheheckitscalled.exe'    it should spit out some error messages
<ishbale> its a pef executable
<ishbale> k itry
<dr_Willis> theres alwyas the  net/downloadable isntaller you could try also.
<ishbale> wat is it plz
<dr_Willis> I have no idea what/where its called.. I do know one exists.. someone was asking about it earlier.
<ishbale> k i find and brb
<evan__> how do i install a kth theme i cant find theme manager in kcontroll
<sebr> i've got a really strange problem with a machine here: won't make outgoing connections to port 80. what could i troubleshoot?
<dr_Willis> https://signup.worldofwarcraft.com/trial/10dayfreetrial.htm has a link to a installer it seems
<ishbale> k
<helpthisnoobie> what do i do if my cd failed the md5sum check
<dr_Willis> redownload the cd. image.
<ishbale> k
<dr_Willis> helpthisnoobie,  you do see a lot of files on the cd? not a single .iso file?
<dr_Willis> check the md5sum of the .iso image file befor you burn it also. is a good idea
<helpthisnoobie> well i havent checked but i dl an iso from kubuntu page
<helpthisnoobie> wat i did was i dl the alternate 8.04 and burned it to cd
<helpthisnoobie> then i put it straight into my laptop and ran the cd check
<dr_Willis> theres some md5sum tools for windows - that you may want to try on the .iso file and if it fails - redownload it.. if it says ok. burn it with a  tool at low speed.
<helpthisnoobie> damn it i think i burned it a 40X
<helpthisnoobie> so i shouldnt try the install with this cd
<dr_Willis> If it faild the md5sum.. its a bad cd.
<dr_Willis> if theres just a .iso file on the cd.. you burnt it totally wrong. :)
<helpthisnoobie> well how do i burn it cause I thought that all I had to do was dl the iso and burn it
<dr_Willis> What progrem did you use? what files are ON the cd? look at it. and tell :)
<evan__> how do i install a kth theme i cant find theme manager in kcontroll?
<dr_Willis> evan__,  try systemsettings -> appearance, drag and drop to it?
<dr_Willis> !customize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customize
<dr_Willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_Willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<evan__> dr_Willis: i already visited that site it wont give my an idea appeareance doesnt have the theme manager option
<dr_Willis> evan__,  try this then.. Right click on panel.. add applet --> add the 'settings' applet.
<dr_Willis> that settings applet has   an icon for 'theme manager' but theres some othe rways to get to it as well
<evan__> dr_Willis: thanx!
<helpthisnoobie> looks like my installer is working right
<dr_Willis> and that settings thing is getting removed in kde4 i belive
<dr_Willis> or so i hear. :)  they have revamoped the kde settings layouts. with kcontrol and so forth.
<helpthisnoobie> ok im at the partition disks section
<helpthisnoobie> I want to dual boot this computer
<dr_Willis> alternative way --> terminal run  kcontrol ->  Appearance & themes -> theme manager
<helpthisnoobie> what partitioning method should i use
<ishbale> hey willis
<ishbale> where do i get libdvdcss2
<dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dr_Willis> ishbale,  the medibuntu repos have it.
<ishbale> lol k
<dr_Willis> helpthisnoobie,  depends on what you want to keep, and your drive sizes and tasks.
<dr_Willis> helpthisnoobie,  Be VERY carefull. the wrong  selection will delete your hd and whipe out windows. :)
<helpthisnoobie> well I want to go 50/50 on this hd
<dr_Willis> tell it to resize the  wndows install then I think.. i forget the exact option
<helpthisnoobie> I have six options
<dr_Willis> I always resize my widnows partitions manually, and leave part of the HD unallocatged.. i then tell the installer to use the Unallocated space.
<dr_Willis> so i dont have all the options memorized. :)
<helpthisnoobie> guided- resize scsi2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and use freed spade
<helpthisnoobie> guided- use entire disk
<dr_Willis> You wish to resize, and use free space I imagine.
<helpthisnoobie> Guided- use the largest continuous free space
<helpthisnoobie> guided- use the entire disk and set up lvm
<helpthisnoobie> guided-use entire disk and setup enrypted lvm
<helpthisnoobie> manual
<helpthisnoobie> ok choosing guided- resize scsi2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and use freed space
<helpthisnoobie> gives me error, "The resize operation is impossible. Because of an unknown reason it is impossible to resize this partition. check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details"
<p2p> can you unlock apt-get for using for installing two packages at the same time?
<kronoman> hi, me again, managed to boot without the ACPI error
<kronoman> but now shows some DRDY ERR
<kronoman> that I don't know what the hell is
<kronoman> and will not boot
<kronoman> something like
<kronoman> ata6.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<kronoman> ata6.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }
<kronoman> screen full of them
<kronoman> and hangs
<tinin> whats the fastest way to transfer files between 2 pc with the filemanager? fish or sftp?
<helpthisnoobie> ok i need some help please
<helpthisnoobie> can i use a partitioning tool for windows and partition there first
<candive> Hi all today I find myself unable to play any of my movies either on windows or any linux distro. Why????????
<tinin> helpthisnoobie yeah
<rhubarb> candive: movies like DVDs, or movies like files on your computer
<candive> rhubarb, DVD movies I have many
<candive> bought and paid for
<rhubarb> if it occurs on both OSes, I'd guess that it is a hardware faliure. Does your DVD drive read CDs? data DVDs?
<candive> yes thyey have worked in the past
<candive> yes
<rhubarb> and does it list the files on the movie DVDs?
<candive> yes
<dr_Willis> helpthisnoobie,  befor trying to resdize your windows partition, defrag it and scandisk it..
<dr_Willis> helpthisnoobie, if using vista.. let vista resize the partition, and leave a section of the drive unallocated
<candive> rhubarb, when I open the vid and audio files
<candive> nothing happens
<GS3User> can anyone tell me where to go to get help making compiz fusion run in kde4?
<rhubarb> ok, so browsing the DVD is fine, but the files are not opening correctly. have you tried copying a file from the DVD to your hard drive to verify it is reading data correctly?
<helpthisnoobie> scandisk is already in windows right?
<yao_ziyuan> my kubuntu 8.04's desktop icon text has gray skin and black bone. how do i change that?
<candive> rhubarb, yes same thing will not play
<kronoman> mmm, this is the 5th CD I record of kubuntu
<kronoman> this is getting old pretty fast
<rhubarb> ok, since we believe the DVD drive is reading files correctly, we should assume that it is a different problem.
<dr_Willis> kronoman,  look on the cd.. what files are on it?  do you see a single .iso file? or a lot of other files?
<kronoman> no, lots of files, the md5sums are perfect
<kronoman> the cd with the iso, and the iso with the md5sum on the website
<dr_Willis> kronoman,  ok.. Thats a good sign then...
<rhubarb> candive: you say this is a problem on both windows and linux. is there anything particular you think it might be? changed graphics card, or do you have one of those old DVD decoder cards?
<dr_Willis> You covered your bases. :)
<dr_Willis> kronoman,  so the installer failes or what excactly?
<kronoman> recording the kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso at 4X now, to a Sony CD-R 700 mb
<kronoman> sometimes it fails at boot, sometimes when copying the files to disk
<candive> rhubarb, Nvidia ge force 5500
<kronoman> for example, the alternate fails at boot
<kronoman> the desktop fails when copying files to disk
<kronoman> and in some machines it works and some others no
<kronoman> i.e the 7.04 installs ok on this one (i'm using it right now) but did not worked on my gf computer
<kronoman> so she is now without OS (and without computer)
<rhubarb> candive: ok, so if that hasnt changed then this is a wierd bug. as I say the fact that it is cross OS indicates a hardware faliure, but given it is reading data from the DVD drive correctly, and there doesnt seem to be an issue with the display, its hard to think of another point of faliure
<GS3User> can anyone tell me where to go to get help making compiz fusion run in kde4?
<dr_Willis> GS3User,  Hmm.. i think basicially.. you DONT. :)
<candive> rhubarb, I cannot play with kubuntu Movie Player. one system at a time.
<rhubarb> candive: I'm still inclined to suspect the DVD drive. try a spare if possible
<dr_Willis> kde4 has its own eyecandy
<dr_Willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<dr_Willis> kronoman,  you could  move the hd to another box and install from there and move it back..
<dr_Willis> or perhaps try a net install
<rhubarb> candive: as in dragon?
<candive> rhubarb, ok thanks will check hardware later dont have one now. thank you. dragon No.
<rhubarb> candive: KMplayer?
<candive> yes
<candive> candive, Breathe!
<kronoman> what I suspect is that squashfs is a little prone to read failure
<kronoman> the installer should have a option to skip the file it can't read
<dr_Willis> kronoman,  yep. I hear that it has very high compression and can have issues.
<kronoman> or at least retry reading it
<kronoman> I mean, sometimes when the file fails, you remove the CD  give it a spin, put it back and works
<dr_Willis> Ya dont want to know the disaster ive had with installing windows with a sctratched cd.. :)
<kronoman> would be cool a "retry" button
<kronoman> instead of just bailing out at 99% files copied to disk
<candive> rhubarb, I spent all day loading win so I'm a little short its for my sons dual boot.:)
<dr_Willis> on windows once it couldent read the CRITICAL windows media player files.. :) i ended up swaping the install cd's as it was instaslling.. and hit it with a hammer. :P
<candive> dr_willis :D
<kronoman> the problem is, the ubikuiti GUI don't has a retry option in this release
<kronoman> once the read fails, all the process is back again
<kronoman> I could swap CDs otherwise, I have like 5 of the same CD going around here
<dr_Willis> candive,  yea. I could get a windows install that i could Not remove, or install wmp.  on after install due to missing files.
<rhubarb> candive: if we think its sofrware: KMplayer can be a front end for a lot of media backends, and it may have decided to use a different one, or got broke by an update. I'd recomend trying VLC player, as that has its own codecs integrated, to test if its a software problem
<rhubarb> candive: i.e. install that, play a media file on it (something.avi) to test it displays to screen, then try the DVD
<candive> rhubarb, will do.
<ishbale> hey willis
<ishbale> wats compiz fusion
<dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dr_Willis> ishbale,  thats what gives ubuntu/gnome the disgusting eye candy effects. :)
<dr_Willis> useable under kde3 also.
<ishbale> ah
<ishbale> just wonderin
<candive> back later, maybe my son would like to try a microwave trick with windows. no love lost here. see you later. thank you.
<dr_Willis> its the kind of thing you enable to show off... then turn off.. to get work done. :)
<kronoman> wonder if is OK if I browse the web while the CD records
<kronoman> this ain't a 486 with a 2X recorder, should work right?
<rhubarb> in fairness, modern PCs shouldnt mess up recording cos of buffer underrun
<dr_Willis> Yea.. i  burn cd while watching movies all the time  now a days
<baudthief> I've got this strange problem. Something executes perfectly fine when I run it from a shell, but when I try and make it a cron job, nothing happens. Syslog shows that the command has run at the specified time, but that's all
<baudthief> the command is '/usr/bin/rsync -ah /home/baudthief /mnt/500G_2/rsync'
<baudthief> any ideas?
<trevor> hello
<helpthisnoobie> what can I use to partition my hardrive thru windows
<baudthief> partition magic
<Cheezwhiz> Question.  If I install Kubuntu inside Windows and something goes wrong, will I need to reformat my whole system or does Kubuntu partition my HDD during the install?
<helpthisnoobie> is partition magic free
<baudthief> nope
<helpthisnoobie> i need to get thru this install
<ubuntu> cobao22mora@hotmail.com
<baudthief> do you need to create a windows or linux partition?
<helpthisnoobie> i want to create a partition on this hd so that I can install linux(kubuntu
<baudthief> why not just boot off the kubuntu disc and let it create your partition for you :P
<helpthisnoobie> cause i tried that already and it wont let me
<ishbale> hmm
<Cheezwhiz> Anyone up for giving a noob some advice?
<Cheezwhiz> I just got Kubuntu downloaded and burned the .iso to a disc.  However, whenever I go to boot off of the disc to try it out in locks up right after the language selection screen.  Any ideas?
<dr_Willis> Cheezwhiz,  hit escape when it asks for the language, and see what other boot optiuons it has.
<dr_Willis> ther emay be a failsafe mode.
<Cheezwhiz> copy, thanks
<bfrog> why is there no ccmake with the cmake 2.6 package...
<dr_Willis> !find ccmake
<ubottu> File ccmake found in cmake, xutils-dev
<Cheezwhiz> That didn't work either.  Got to the selection screen for whether I want to try it out or install it, but when I selected try it out I got an "unable to read boot CD" error.
<helpthisnoobie> if I dl kubuntu 8.04 alternate and ran md5sum on it and got 8 errors what should i do
<helpthisnoobie> md5sum was run on the cd that I burned
<adred> can't open "run dialog" after enabling desktop effects. nothing shows up when i press alt F2. how do i fix it?help pls.
<JoshuaP0x> is there a ubuntu support chan?
<Dragnslcr> Tried #ubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> Er
<Dragnslcr> Tried #ubuntu ?
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> Logical eh.
<JoshuaP0x> ty
<makedon> one Greek user pm plz!
<Cheezwhiz> If I install Kubuntu within Windows Vista and something occurs during the install to cause Kubuntu to fail will I have to reformat my whole HDD or can I simply get rid of Kubuntu?
<dr_Willis> Only Greek i know is "one gyro please" :)
<dr_Willis> within windows - with 'wubi' allows linux to be removed with the add/remove control panel applet.
<dr_Willis> it installs into a single file (i think) on the windows drive.
<jimmy51_home> my sound system appears to have died.  how can i restart sound without rebooting?
<dr_Willis> and i do not reccomend using wubi.
<dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jimmy51_home> it's been running fine... mid streaming MP3 it quit, and now i get xine errors
<jimmy51_home> can i restart alsa?
<Cheezwhiz> What you recommend since I can't boot off of the CD-ROM for some reason?  I want to try this out, but I don't want to do anything to jeopardize the files that I have currently.
<dr_Willis> try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart                          perhaps
<jimmy51_home> k
<dr_Willis> Cheezwhiz,  go get virtualbox, and run/install it inside virtualbox.
<dr_Willis> Cheezwhiz,  that way you can run linux and windows at same time.
<Cheezwhiz> Thanks much.  Promise I'll stop bugging you at some point.
<Githzerai_> jimmy51_home:sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<dr_Willis> You may be able to find premade virtualbox images also.
<jimmy51_home> huh
<jimmy51_home> still didn't work
<jimmy51_home> sigh, i'll just pretend it's windows and reboot
<jimmy51_home> brb
<bfrog> ok... supposedly there's ccmake but I don't have it in the backport package for cmake 2.6...
<Githzerai_> bfrog: Try cmake from ppa
<adred> can't open "run dialog" after enabling desktop effects. nothing shows up when i press alt F2. i checked the key bindings in ccsm and  the short-cut key is still the same. how do i fix it?help pls.
<bfrog> whats ppa
<dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Githzerai_> bfrog: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<bfrog> I think I have that already
<bfrog> yeah I do
<Githzerai_> bfrog: It's the latest cmake package we have for Hardy. Though you don't need ccmake that much...
<bfrog> ok... thats a major flaw in the cmake package then
<Githzerai_> bfrog: What are u trying to compile, maybe I can help.
<bfrog> kdevplatform
<bfrog> I have boost installed, so it finds it
<bfrog> I want to make it so it doesn't use boost
<bfrog> seriously though, wtf is with the no ccmake
<bfrog> its like half the cmake package
<makedon> one greek user prive plz!
<Githzerai_> bfrog: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4/  is basic command for example. Just add option not to use boost
<bfrog> right, well ccmake would help a lot here...
<bfrog> because I don't have a clue what var to define for cmake to not use boost
<Githzerai_> bfrog: It should be in doc
<Cheezwhiz> I must have a bad disc.  Even on VirtualBox it's doing the same thing.
<dr_Willis> Cheezwhiz,  sounds like it to me. Virtualbox can use the iso image file. no need to burn to disk
<Cheezwhiz> Ah, didn't know that.  Thanks again.
<ishbale> hey willis wat can i use to extract .rar files
<dr_Willis> I use virtualbox to test out live cds
<dr_Willis> ishbale,  the rar commands :)
<dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ishbale> k
<dr_Willis> !find rar
<ubottu> Found: librarian-dev, librarian0, guile-library, hol88-library, hol88-library-help (and 17 others)
<dr_Willis> Hmm
<dr_Willis> !find unrar
<ubottu> Found: unrar-free, unrar
<dr_Willis> install unrar, and use 'unrar e whatever.rar' i think
<rhubarb> is there anyway to make unrar work with the archive gui, or otherwise read rars with that?
<dr_Willis> I dont mess with guis for that.
<dr_Willis> i think ark can handle it.. not sure about others
<dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<dr_Willis> i wonder if unp handle rars also..
<GS3User_> can anyone tell me what I should do to install/configure a driver for an nvidia gefore 6200?
<makedon> one greek user prive plz
<Githzerai_> GS3User_: Whay happened ?
<K350> Is there anywhere I cna edit resolution manually in kubuntu?
<mr---t-> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<mr---t-> !GR | makedon
<ubottu> makedon: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<kronoman> well, I tried 8.04.1 finally :)
<kronoman> weird enough, the alternate CD exploded, while the desktop CD worked fine
<kronoman> still did not installed, but passed the verify CD check
<kronoman> and the md5 checks, so I guess should install without trouble
<kronoman> now... if one wants to collaborate with the project, what can you do/join?
<kronoman> I work as game developer and programmer here, I could code some stuff or fix bugs or other code related tasks
<Atheos> hi, i just bought a new laptop, hp dv2945 and i have it set up to dual boot. i am having a tough time configuring the wireless card and the nvidia geforce card. i was wondering if anybody could help me
<Atheos> i am running the latest kubuntu and vista
<bfrog> any way to get fglrx to not cause a lockup on logout?
<bfrog> everytime I logout it locks up the system and blacks out the screens
<bfrog> with the vesa driver its fine of course...
<bfrog> but alas, no acceleration
<nicknock> this really sucks with wifi.  KDE will not hold the WEP infomation what am i doing wrong.  It sucks since it takes me 20 min to hook up to the internet everytime.
<candive> Hi, when I get kubuntu where I want it can I lock it in place, or do I need updates? updates seem to cause instability for me.
<candive> nicknock, I had a similar problem. I think I right clicked on the signal meter and switched from 1-0 or 0-1
<candive> oh well, format and reload no updates this time.
<candive> chow
<nicknock> this really sucks with wifi.  KDE will not hold the WEP infomation what am i doing wrong.  It sucks since it takes me 20 min to hook up to the internet everytime.
<Atheos> is there anybody on here available to help out configuring a new laptop with kubuntu
<nicknock> does anyone have any brains?
<Jucato> !patience | nicknock
<ubottu> nicknock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nicknock> and i have done the same thing with the rooms so get a life
<Jucato> your attitude won't magically get you help
<nicknock> yea becuase no one knows
<Jucato> maybe. maybe not
<Jucato> that doesn't mean you can go insulting people
<Jucato> !coc | nicknock
<ubottu> nicknock: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nicknock> why should i even help when i can't get anyhelp. As i said before i put in my time on windows xp
<nicknock> go figure
<Jucato> why should we help people like you who demand help and treat people like they're working for you?
<WindowSmasher> I want to have my computer shut down when I press the power button. I've googled the crap out of this and all I can see is a command line fix. Where would I find a GUI power control menu. One HAS to exist.
<tuxwulf> WindowSmasher: In he properties of the battery thing on your taskbar, I thought...?
<WindowSmasher> tuxwulf: No. The only option remotely similar is the option to shutdown when the lid closes.
<Githzerai_> WindowSmasher: such setting exists in BIOS. Did u set it there first ?
<WindowSmasher> For the most part, I know my way around. I've been using linux for about 4 years and am fairly proficient with both gnome and kde
<WindowSmasher> Githzerai_: I don't believe my BIOS is the answer. I don't mean to be rude, but that isn't what I'm looking for.
<Jucato> WindowSmasher: might be related to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/208063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208063 in acpid "Power button no longer invokes KDE shutdown" [Undecided,Invalid]
<WindowSmasher> There is an option in gnome that I know does what I'm looking for. I'm in search for the kde config
<nicknock> trying to solve this for the last week you tell me. hmm crapy OS>
<WindowSmasher> nicknock: No no! Not "crappy OS"
<tuxwulf> nicknock: interestingly, wireless and how that works in kubuntu is one of the best things about it...
<Jucato> WindowSmasher: don't bother. he's treating everyone like it's his God-given right to be helped. or at least that we're in his payroll
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: That bug is in reference to the menu of options you are presented with when you hit the power button. I'm getting the option to select an action after I've pressed the power button, but I would like the computer to shut down once the power button is pressed (versus getting another menu).
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: He's just miserable. We'll leave him in the corner until he's fit for slapping
<Jucato> WindowSmasher: hm... did you do something special to set up the power button in KDE? becuase if you did, you could run a command to directly shutdown
<Githzerai_> WindowSmasher: Maybe, I'm completely wrong, but when i set it there to be shutdown or restart my KDE responds accordingly It's up to you to decide... ;)
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: As I said earlier (you may have missed it), I would like to find a gui config for this event.
<nicknock> not in kubuntu it sucks and has a bug that needs to be fixed so what is the next best distro for kde?
<dthacker> WindowSmasher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96086   It's not a gui option, but.....
<Jucato> WindowSmasher: I meant that maybe you can map your shutdown button to a KDE dcop command in Input Actions
<WindowSmasher> Githzerai_: Yes. I am presented with a list of options (shutdown, restart, etc) when I press the power button. I would like it to immediately log out and shut down with no further user input
<WindowSmasher> To all assisting: Yes I absolutely CAN use a dcop command to shut it down. I'm unsatisfied with that approach ( I know it is a bit childish ).
<Githzerai_> WindowSmasher: Deosn't it have a counter for default action ?
<WindowSmasher> Githzerai_: Not that I know of
<Jucato> Githzerai_: that would be KDE 4
<WindowSmasher> Little off topic, is anyone else finding KDE4 to be slow and ... choppy with its responses to the user?
<tuxwulf> nicknock: Well, there are dozens of distroes to try. Good luck...
<Jucato> http://andrejserafim.wordpress.com/2008/05/16/kde-shutdown-logout-restart/
<WindowSmasher> nicknock: Go for mandriva. You've got to crawl before you can walk.
<Jucato> WindowSmasher: what video card?
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: NVIDIA GeeForce440 go
<Jucato> nicknock: and I suggest getting a distro that offers commercial support and pay for that. then you can whine all you want and demand when you're not getting help
<Jucato> WindowSmasher: that would explain it...
<Atheos> hello
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: Isn't NVIDIA better supported?
<Jucato> WindowSmasher: not this time, unfortunately
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: That's why I custom built my laptop (on the dell website lol)
<Jucato> yeah... disappointed with nvidia here as well
<Githzerai_> Well, i hope I didn't forgot KDE 3 so quickly, but there was a setting for default action. I think it was systemsettings- session manager ?
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: What a kick in the face with a golf shoe!
<Jucato> anyway, WindowSmasher, if you can find a way to map your power button to a command in Input Actions, you can use this tip
<WindowSmasher> Githzerai_: Oooh! That sounds familiar!
<Jucato> http://andrejserafim.wordpress.com/2008/05/16/kde-shutdown-logout-restart/
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: I've run into that page a few times. It's not what I'm looking for.
<Jucato> WindowSmasher: hm.. ok try this then
<Jucato> (hope it works)
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<WindowSmasher> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Jucato> you can probably uncheck Confirm Logout and Offer Shutdown options, and set Default Shutdown to Turn off computer
<WindowSmasher> lol
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: I'd kiss you if I knew what you looked like!
<Jucato> but that would apply it even if you go throug the K Menu
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> nah thank Githzerai_
<Jucato> he had half the answer
<WindowSmasher> Githzerai_: I appreciate everything
<WindowSmasher> Thanks all!
<WindowSmasher> I'm gonna test it out.
<Jucato> (though the timer is completely KDE 4 or openSUSE KDE 3)
 * Githzerai_ is still in KDE3 form :)
<WindowSmasher> I feel foolish for overlooking that
<Jucato> WindowSmasher: the bad thing is that it will apply to the logout in the kmenu as well
<Jucato> so it's an all or nothing deal
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: I rarely use the kmenu if my power button is shutting down anyway
<Jucato> heh ok
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: I'm just fine with that
<Jucato> guess you never had to reboot :)
<Jucato> WindowSmasher: I'm on opensuse right now.. and I just saw that KPowersave actually had a special option just for it :)
 * Jucato tests it
<WindowSmasher> I'm gonna hit my power button. If I log, you'll know you're all geniuses lol
<Jucato> heh nothing :)
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: Opensuse doesn't love me anymore. She teases me
<Jucato> :P
<WindowSmasher> CURSES! lol
<Jucato> didn't work?
<WindowSmasher> It brought up a tiny window that asked "LOG OUT"
<WindowSmasher> lol
<WindowSmasher> One sec
<WindowSmasher> wait for it!!!!!!!
<WindowSmasher> GRRRRR
<Jucato> :(
<WindowSmasher> one moe gain
<WindowSmasher> Curse this damn thing
<Jucato> so it still shows the logout options?
<WindowSmasher> Yeah
 * WindowSmasher kicks the dirt
<WindowSmasher> Oh well
<Jucato> did you uncheck both options at the top?
<WindowSmasher> Yeah I did
<WindowSmasher> It's cool.
<Jucato> weird..
<WindowSmasher> I'm gonna poke around some more
<Jucato> might be a bug
<WindowSmasher> You peeps are awesome.
 * Jucato can't make kpowersave's feature work :P
<WindowSmasher> Jucato: What version of Suse are you using?
<Jucato> maybe it doesn't respond to laptop's powerbuttons ;)
<Jucato> 11
<Jucato> just trying it ou
<Jucato> out*
<Githzerai_> WindowSmasher: Sure u checked out showing and confirming the logout screen? Had to ask again, sorry....
<Jucato> anyway, gotta go
<mefisto__> booting in recovery mode should give me write access to the entire disk, correct?
<WindowSmasher> yea me too ttly!
<moan_> hola alguien me puede hechar una mano con openssh?
<Pici> !es | moan_
<ubottu> moan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_2> package netmgr asks for password "What is the password of the database system administrator?"   what should i do ?
<mefisto__> booting in recovery mode should give me write access to the entire disk, correct?
<flaccid> i dunno mefisto__ check mount etc.
<mefisto__> anyone else know why booting in recovery mode would be read-only ?
<flaccid> check the log mefisto__ could of mounted read only because of errors
<mefisto__> and running fsck when mounted read-only is the right way to fix errors, right?
<flaccid> um depends i think. thats in the case of when its the boot fs. other fs best to do unmounted
<flaccid> i think
<dthacker> mefisto: filesystem type?
<dthacker> mefisto__: ^^^
<mefisto__> dthacker: ext3, it's the main partition kubuntu created
<pirata> oi, I found a bug in the install process. The installer asumes that the hd it is installing on is the Primary Master one and puts root (hd0,0) in the grub conf which creates an unbootable setup in case it is not (such us mine, I only had to change one line and voila)
<flaccid> pirata: a few bugs like that. see if you can submit a bug on it or comment an existing one
<mefisto__> is that really a bug? maybe a useability issue
<flaccid> logical bug at least
<flaccid> im off
<darcy> shane__: hey there
<shane__> darcy: hello
<shane__> hello darc
<shane__> darcy: #kubuntu-offtopic
<pirata> well if something doesn't work out as expected it is a bug for me at least. It resulted in an unbootable system and the user had no choice to fill
<pirata> i'll see if there is an open bug about it
<K350> Where do I fix the screen resolution in kubuntu?
<dthacker> K350: system settings--->monitor and display
<_2> anyone know sound ?    intel-hda  ?
<_2> it's working,  but i have almost no control over it.
<_2> alsamixer has three adjustments   main pcm and capture
<_2> any way to improve that ?
<_2> i asked in #alsa   one guy answered "paste cat /proc/asound/version" i did and it got quiet in there....    i waited for many minutes... nothing.      i asked in #ubuntu   no reply at all.    asked several times over the course of an hour.
<_2> it was kinda like no one speaks binary anymore....  10001010011010_2
<nicknock> i don't understand the "nano -w" in this line.  sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<_2> sorry i mean speaks to _2 any more   ^
<_2> nicknock man nano
<_2> then hit /-w
<nicknock> got it thanks. never heard the command nano
<jennifer_> hmm
<ishbale> huuuuuuuuh
<_2> ishbale what means    dpkg ?
<martijn81> debian package
<djg9282> Hello. Just was wondering if i had to do an upgrade to get my Hardy Heron updated to 8.04.1 or does that happen automatically progressively when i get security updates and such?
<_2> martijn81 you are not who i asked.... ;/
<_2> djg9282 security updates and such should take care of it.
<djg9282> _2: thanks...so only major updates would require the upgrade option...for instance when 8.10 comes out then i would have to do an upgrade?
<K350> carlos_: Hm..I don't have that one. I installed a command-line system first adn then I installed kde-core xorg and kdm
<_2> djg9282 yeah only base system and release version.
<K350> dthacker: sorry that one was for you
<djg9282> _2: thanks for your help. appreciate it.
<dthacker> K350: then I don't have an answer for you, sorry
<K350> so there's no system settigns ..at leasst I can't see any where it says monitor and such
<nicknock> what type of problum your having k3250?
<_2> djg9282 it shouldn't hurt at any time to run, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    that would only do a base system and installed package update if there are any in the hardy repos.
<K350> dthacker: I thougt on could customize teh resolution by hand somehwre
<_2> djg9282 not that it's needed.   just if you want to check.
<nicknock> dthacker i don't recall but if he has a nvidea he needs to change a file there is a bug
<nicknock> i can be wrong to.
<djg9282> _2: do i have to go to the command line to do that or can i just go to Adept and do all that stuff from there?
<_2> djg9282 that would be a terminal command.
<dthacker> K350: it's quit possible you can adjust it by hand, but I don't know where.
<K350> dthacker: btw how do one make a link a shortcut ?
<_2> ln -s
<djg9282> _2: i understand its a terminal command, but couldn't i just go to Adept to check to see if there are any distro updates?
<K350> _2: Merci!:)
<nicknock> thanks guys got it running
<_2> djg9282 if you do that you "may" in advertantly do a release upgrade.   i'm not sure how there are scripting that now.
<dthacker> K350: never done that either.
<djg9282> _2: ok let me jot that info down...thanks
<_2> djg9282 np
<K350> _2: eh. if I want to make a link to A called B should it be ln -s /patch/A /patch/B ?
<_2> yep.  or relative path.   ln -s A /patch/B
<K350> what is a relative path?
<_2> the second is prolly more stable i "most" conditions.
<_2> the links points dirrectly at the other inode   not at it's full path.
<_2> then if you move the dir the link is not broken
<_2> K350 see ?
<_2> si ?
<_2> C ?
<K350> so somehtng like ln -s /usr/bin /app B ?
<_2> no. that has three paths.   that would fail
<K350> oh sorry should be  nl -s /usr/bin/whatever B
<_2> example 1 full path;    ln -s /usr/bin/blah /usr/bin/B     example 2 relative path;  ln -s blah /usr/bin/B
<K350> if I use example 2 B will work nomahter where I move it..right?
<_2> see how it works?     the last path is the inode you are creating (the link)    the first path is the inode that already exists
<_2> K350 if you use example 2   b will work as long as blah is in the same dir with it.
<_2> K350 if you use example 1 B will work as long as blah doesn't move.
<K350> Ah I thin I've got it!:)
<_2> so then in example 1 you could move B only and it would still work but if you moved /usr/bin  B would fail    and in example 2 if you move B only B would fail.  but if you move /usr/bin B would still work.
<_2> really depends on what you need and expect to happen in the feuture
<mefisto__> actually, I think you can have more than 2 paths in the command if the last one is a directory. Then it will create links to each path in the directory you specify at the end
<_2> hard links on the other hand (which have to be on the same fs) are like two copies of the same inode,  but if you edit one they both change. and if you delete one the other will still work.   hard links are actually two inodes pointing at the same data.  as if there were two names for one file.   hard links have several limitations of course.
<_2> one good thing about hard links,  you could have say 7 hard links to an inode and delete any and as many as you choose, as long as one still exists the file is still there/accessable
<_2> echo "this is a test" > boo  ;cat boo  ;ln boo boo_who ;rm boo ;cat boo_who
<_2> makes file boo with the text "this is a test" in it.   displays it's content links it to boo_who and then deletes the origenal   and displays the content of boo_who   which is the origenal data.
<_2> which is the origenal data ... just accessed from another inode.
<mefisto__> if you hard link to a symlink, is the hard link target the symlink or the symlink's target? that is, can you delete the symlink and still have the hard link working?
<_2> that of course doesn't work with symbolic links.  if you rm the origenal then all you have left is a dangeling symlink that points at nothing
<_2> mefisto__ can you hard link a symlink ?
<_2> i've never tried
<mefisto__> _2: I don't really know, maybe I should experiment
<_2> :)
<_2> you can  but the hardlink is just another way to get to the symlinks meta data
<_2> i.e. to answer your question the hardlink is a second copy of the symlink not of the symlinks target
<_2> you can't hardlink dirs though   you can symlink just about anthing anywhere
<mefisto__> _2: are you sure? I just created a symlink, then a hard link to that symlink, then rm the symlink, and the hard link still points to the deleted symlink's target
<_2> mefisto__ correct "points to it" not is it.  if you rm the symlinks target insted you then have two dangeling symlinks on your hands
<_2> i'll code a poc for you.
<mefisto__> code a what?
<natik> still cant setup the sound, any one can help?
<_2> mefisto__ poc proof of concept.   echo boo > A ;ln -s A B ;ln B C ;cat C ;rm A ;cat C
<_2> in that example mefisto__ if C were a hard link to A then cat C the second time would not fail.
<mefisto__> _2: sure I get that. if you rm the data (A). but the hardlink to a symlink is really a hardlink to a symlink's target. correct?
<_2> also ls -l will reviel that both B and C are symlinks   B -> A     C -> A
<_2> incorrect
<mefisto__> hmm
<_2> the hardlink in that case is really a hard link to the symlinks meta data  which is  B -> A
<_2> mefisto__ note the differance in these two poc's   echo boo > A ;ln -s A B ;ln A C ;cat C ;rm A ;cat C
<_2> and the origenal   ^
<_2> oh you'll need to   rm A B C     between the two
<_2> natik did you try the troubleshooting page ?
<tyler-wylie> Hallo! I'm currently running Kubuntu in VMWare Workstation and I'm having issues getting the scroll button on my mouse working, xev currently sees the action but I can't see a setting that would prevent it from letting me scroll, perhaps something in vmware-tools?
<_2> !sound | natik
<ubottu> natik: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_2> natik there is also the #alsa channel.  but they may all be dead in there...
<_2> and the forums...
<tyler-wylie> anyone? any ideas?
<natik> ubotto: i have Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) soun card, when i conect to it speakers or headsets it work properly, but when i try to play music or etc wuthout the speakers it is no sound\
<mefisto__> _2: I'm confused. this is what I mean: echo boo > file ; ln -s file symlink ; ln symlink hardlink ; rm symlink ; cat hardlink
<_2> mefisto__ and ?    hardlink is a symbolic link to file     as i have pointed out several ways already
<_2> mefisto__ you do understand the basic concept of a hard link ?
<_2> and of a symbolic link ?
<_2> scroll up i tried to explain them in laymans terms  way up ^
<mefisto__> _2: so that means hardlink points to file, not symlink (ie it points to symlink's target, not symlink itself)
<_2> no
<_2> wrong
<mefisto__> _2: so hardlink still points to the deleted symlink? it doesn't seem to
<_2> mefisto__ open a konsole.  and to this   mkdir -p testing ;cd testing ;ls   <<<< make sure it's empty.    then...
<_2> mefisto__ echo boo > file    ; ls
<_2> mefisto__    ln -s file slink ;sl -l
<fagundes> list
<_2> mefisto__ ln slink hlink ;ls -l
<_2> sorry  not sl  but ls -l  up there ^
<_2> as you can there see both  slink and hlink are symbolic links pointing to file
<_2> you can rename or remove either and it will not affect the other  but remove or rename "file" and both links break
<_2> mefisto__ you with me now ?
<mefisto__> _2: what if I put it this way: a hard link to a symlink will be another symlink to the first symlink's target
<_2> yes.
<_2> of sorts.
<mefisto__> well we have a language problem.
<_2> it's actually the same symlink with two names
<mefisto__> my point is the hlink will not be broken if slink is removed. to me that means hlink has file as a target, rather than slink
<_2> they have the same target, because they are the same file
<_2> same inode
<Atheos> does anybody know anything about getting broadcom wifi working in kubuntu
<_2> you can hard link anything that can be hardlinked and then rm it's target and  the hardlink (which is only a second name for the origenal inode) will still be there.
<mefisto__> natik: are you saying you want sound to work without speakers?
<natik> yeap
<mefisto__> ???
<natik> i have a dx2300
<natik> it is desktop PC
<natik> external speakers
<natik> understand?
<mefisto__> and when you unplug the speakers, where do you want to sound to come from? do you have other speakers connected to the soundcard somehow?
<buckethead> Evening. I've got an error on shutdown that I would like to track down and fix because it annoys me but it scrools too fast for me to read. Are those sort of things logged somewhere?
<_2> natik   " ctrl+alt+f1 "   login  and do  " sudo alsamixer "   set things the way you want,   [esc] to exit  and   " sudo alsactl store ;exit "    " alt+f7 "   back to the gui
<isa268[FAN]> hello can anyone help me with an apt-get problem i seem to be having?
<_2> buckethead shift+pgup
<_2> buckethead oh. you mean it blanks the screen before you can go read it ?
<buckethead> Yes, and powers off.
<_2> buckethead depends on how far into the shutdown process it is.  but prolly not logged.
<_2> you can check in /var/log/*
<buckethead> Ok. Back in a mo.
<_2> buckethead one thing you could do.   it's a dirty hack, but;
<mefisto__> buckethead: ksystemlog if you want a gui to look at the logs
<_2> you could put a read command in /etc/init.d/halt
<buckethead> I don't know that i'm that smart _2.. Heh.
<_2> or poweroff or what ever script kills your system
<_2> buckethead heh.... ok.
<isa268[FAN]> hello when running apt-get upgrade i get this error message "E: The package kdelibs5-data needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<buckethead> I don't see anything that appears to be shutdown or networkmanager in my var/log.
<natik> sorry
<natik> can u repeat the comand?
<_2> ls /etc/rc0.d/  should reviel the script to edit.   and putting   "read P " just after the "#!/bin/bash" line would make it pause there and let you read what scrolled by.  the shift plus page up keys will still scroll the text and enter will finish killing it.
<_2> buckethead if you want to try that hack   ^
<buckethead> Hey, I'll give it a shot.
<_2> natik me ?
<K350> I've some icons on the desktop. However they're only visible when I move the mouse over them. How can I correct this?
<natik> _2 yeap
<_2> natik   " ctrl+alt+f1 "   login  and do  " sudo alsamixer "   set things the way you want,   [esc] to exit  and   " sudo alsactl store ;exit "    " alt+f7 "   back to the gui   <<< that ?
<_2> natik i'm not promising it will fix it though.  but can't hurt
<natik> _2: i dii that but still no sound
<natik> in mixer it is all unmute
<_2> K350 that would be desktop/version specific maybe.  can you specify
<_2> natik yes but selecting what output methood ?
<_2> sound card in this box gives 23 adjustments in alsamixer    but in my lappy beside me it gives three
<natik> _2: Master
<_2> natik try pcm
<_2> or master 2 if it has that.
<natik> _2 no master 2 , tried PCM to
<natik> still no sound
<_2> natik i'm out of aces then.
<_2> natik you did ask in #alsa ?
<natik> _2 ok im chating there right now
<natik> thanks for trying help
<_2> welcome
<_2> luck and grace with it.
<mefisto__> buckethead:  is it NetworkManager errors you see on shutdown?
<mefisto__> I don't see how sound could work without speakers
<_2> internal speaker
<_2> think lappy
<natik> mefisto_ : i have  built in speakers
<natik> like in laptop[
<mefisto__> natik: do you see any activity in kmix meters when ext speakers are unplugged?
<natik> no
<natik> mefisto_: no
<mefisto__> oops, kmix doesn't have meters, does it
<natik> mefisto_:u right it is donmt have a meters
<anom01y> hey if I have a laptop that only has 512mb ram is it ok to install kubuntu to it ??
<natik> yes\
<natik> i have 512 mb ram
<natik> and it work good
<anom01y> I noticed it to be very slow
<anom01y> kdesktop crashed lots
<anom01y> but, that alsa happened when I installed sidux to the thing
<natik> hm..but i have no problem and it is work good
<anom01y> natik: if it has an ati onboard card, do I have to seperately install the fgrlx drivers ?
<mefisto__> anom01y: you might want to try installing xubuntu-desktop, xfce is less resource hungry than kde
<natik> anom01y: sorry but im newbiea and cant anwser to all ur question
<anom01y> it seems like it uses too much cpu, and its a 3.2ghz p4
<anom01y> I might just get more ram maybe that will fix it
<natik> anom01y: how much u have in ur swap area?
<anom01y> not sure I just let kubuntu configure that by iteself when it installed
<natik> try to config it manual and set 1600-2000 to the swap area
<anom01y> It takes about 5 minutes to boot
<mefisto__> anom01y: kmenu > system > hardware drivers will install drivers for you ati card if there are any available in repos
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> that's probably whats wrong
<louie> hi
<anom01y> I will try that
<louie> can anyone help me?
<anom01y> maybe the reason why kdesktop crashes once in a while when booting is because fglrx isnt set up
<_2> louie
<_2> LOUIE !
<_2> nope guess not.
<anom01y> hes gone
<anom01y> would not having fglrx set up cause cpu usage to go up, as the graphics must run off the kernel ?
 * mr---t- thinks _2 was singing...
<mefisto__> anom01y: fglrx should be much smoother, yes
 * _2 smothers mefisto__ with a sergical mask
<Associat0r> guys
<_2> and gals
<Associat0r> anyone know what the root passw is for the 4.1 b2 release?
<_2> oh almost forgot.   this is IRC where men are men
<_2> root password =
<mr---t-> and sheep are nervous
<_2> mr---t- wouldn't doubt it...
<Associat0r> it asks for a root pass for add-remove programs
<_2> no.  it asks for your password
<_2> if not it's not ubuntu'ized
<_2> and your on your own
<Associat0r> it doesn't accept my own passw
<_2> !root | Associat0r
<ubottu> Associat0r: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_2> i'm not going to tell you that you can use sudo passwd root and set a root password, cause that would be against ubuntu policy
<_2> so i guess you are SOL here.
 * _2 slips a firecracker under mefisto__ 's shoe and lights it.
<yao_ziyuan> kde 3.5.x doesn't have a user-friendly startup programs folder, right?
<Githzerai> yao_ziyuan: like?
<parkin> hi
<yao_ziyuan> Githzerai: like gnome's Session Manager
<yao_ziyuan> oh, i recall now, kde has its own way of running certain programs at system startup: by remembering last open programs
<_2> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Githzerai> yao_ziyuan: exactly. not last, but working while logout
<yao_ziyuan> that's why i say it's not user-friendly
<yao_ziyuan> how could a newbie know there is such a directory
<mefisto__> yao_ziyuan: if you want a gui, you can install kcontrol-autostart and set things up in kcontrol
<yao_ziyuan> and how could a newbie know there is a command 'kcontrol-autostart'...
<yao_ziyuan> i'm beginning to suspect that some open source guys intentionally make some obscure command-line tricks to hook up girls...
<_2> <yao_ziyuan> how could a newbie know there is such a directory <<< he could ask in here :)
<_2> yao_ziyuan possably  :)))
<yao_ziyuan> _2: that's why i say 'hook up girls'
 * yao_ziyuan whines: a, s, l?
<Githzerai> yao_ziyuan: most people usually don't need it at first, as kde remembers started programs. By the time you need stuff like that, u probably know your way aroun a little bit ;)
<_2> ah yes...  "IRC where men are men,   and women are men,  and little children are fbi agents!"
<mr---t-> and sheep are still nervous
<mefisto__> anom01y: did you get fglrx installed?
<anom01y> mefisto__: no I dont have the laptop currently
<anom01y> but I will check the menus for installing the driver
<Agent_bob> need new updated libdvdread for dapper backports or actually that other "restricted" site.
<Associat0r> ubottu
<Associat0r> how do you sudo an x app?
<ubunturos> Associat0r: use kdesu
<ubunturos> !kdesu | Associat0r
<ubottu> Associat0r: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Agent_bob> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Agent_bob> three digit lag...
<ubunturos> Agent_bob: hmm, largest three digit value lag?
<Agent_bob> ubunturos  174 seconds
<dsmith_> hmmmmm not wise to purge gcc and build essential..
<dsmith_> heh
<ubunturos> Agent_bob: oh, now I have a lag of one second
<dsmith_> thank heaven for /home being on its own partition
<Agent_bob> heh he prolly left before i saw his question
<Associat0r> well it is not installed
<Agent_bob> oh he's back,,,  you're back.   o.O
<Agent_bob> dsmith_ purging gcc and b-e did what exactly ?
<dsmith_> removed 1056 worth of packages...
<dsmith_> lol
<Associat0r> finally
<dsmith_> seems both are tied to the whle OS
<dsmith_> Whole OS
<dsmith_> I am going to try and just remove them and see if it does it again
 * Agent_bob can't imagine gcc and b-e  being system deps.
<dsmith_> Agent_bob: thats what I thought, as I installed them myself
<khan_> hi everybody
<dsmith_> hi
<rainabba_> Don't laugh too hard, but I'm setting up a bootable USB drive and need /boot/ubninit, but can't find it on the web. I'm looking through mirrors, but can't find an exploded filesystem that includes /boot. Can someone point me the right direction?
<adred> hi need ugent help pls..i have accidentally set the right button to minimize all windows i click. help restore it to defaults pls..
<Agent_bob> so reinstall them.   apt-get install *
<Agent_bob> dsmith_ nah. how then could they not be installed by default... ?
<adred> help me pls
<dsmith_> Agent_bob: it removed everything, even my ethernet capabilties, Its ok, though I just reinstalled again
<Agent_bob> !b-e
<Agent_bob> !info build-essential
<Agent_bob> !info gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu6)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dsmith_> optional hmmmmmmm
<dsmith_> perhaps it was smoething I did
<dsmith_> *shrug*
<adred> i can't open apps, main menu and everything because when i click something it minimizes because i accidently set the rith button click to "minize window" in ccsm. help me pls...
<Agent_bob>  build-essential packages. In component main, is optional.  The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional.
<dsmith_> adred: revert to kwin
<Agent_bob> those are both marked optional.  you didn't use a wildcard did you dsmith_ ?
<dsmith_> no
<Agent_bob> well that doesn't make sense then.
<dsmith_> live and learn
<dsmith_> one thing I know, I can install quciker then any windows install and way under thier size requirements
<Agent_bob> live and learn   yeah  but learn what ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3ec488d4
<dsmith_> becareful using adept
<Associat0r> now it can't find drkonqi
<Agent_bob> dsmith_ care to test a command.      sudo apt-get remove gcc build-essential      you can tell it no when it asks.
<Agent_bob> cause i'm not seeing any rymn nor reason for that to have hosed your system
<dsmith_> thats why I was confused Agent_bob, I was suing adept and not the CL, but I told it to purgw instead of remove
<Agent_bob> you almost had to have used a wild card or click something besides those two packages
<khan_> how can one log out from kopete?
<dsmith_> perhaps I did and did not realize it
<Agent_bob> you can add -P to that string
<Agent_bob> khan_ /quit
<khan_> i have tried the the quit option from file but that doesnot work
<buckethead> Sigh. From time to time my system won't boot. I have to randomly ACPI override until it decides to boot. How would I find the cause?
<buckethead> i
<khan_> when i open the kopete next time it again has the same account logged in
<Agent_bob> khan_ that doesn't mean it stayed connected the whole time
<Agent_bob> that only means it remembers where you were connected
<Agent_bob> i think
<Agent_bob> khan_ try using /exit command on each connection first then close it.
<khan_> Agent_bob : so how can i log in with another account?
<Agent_bob> or is it /part #connection
<rhkfin> Anyone knw what version of KDE4 is at 8.04.1 kde4 remix? 4.0.x or 4.1betax?
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | rhkfin
<ubottu> rhkfin: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<rhkfin> Agent_bob: ok :)
<adred> help could someone help me pls
<dsmith_> adred: revert to kwin
<Agent_bob> adred it's the third door on the left   ---->
<dsmith_> your using compiz?
<adred> dsmith, how will i do it i can't access main menu. is there a short cut key for it?
<Agent_bob> alt+f2 ?
<dsmith_> alt-F2
<dsmith_> kwin -replace
<Agent_bob> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> adred might check down yander in that room     third door on the left  ^
<adred> dsmith, Agent_bob, thank you so much...:) i was about to burst in anger coz i don't want to do fresh install again.
<adred> THANK YOU! :)
<Agent_bob> called    #compiz-fusion    :)
<dsmith_> adred: create a home partition
<dsmith_> and do backups
<dsmith_> :P
<Agent_bob> they have a welcome mat out front with their name on it.  just waiting for you  :)))
<dsmith_> heh
<Agent_bob> follow the signs you can't miss it.
<buckethead> lol
<buckethead> I'm about to smack this laptop so hard it lands on someone elses desk.
<dsmith_> send it my way
<Agent_bob> buckethead what now ?
<buckethead> Sigh. From time to time my system won't boot. I have to randomly ACPI override until it decides to boot. How would I find the cause?
<buckethead> It is cursed!
<Agent_bob> O.o
<Agent_bob>    <.<
<Agent_bob> >.>
<buckethead> Locks itself up on 'early unpacking initramfs' ..
<Agent_bob> buckethead what kernel are you using ?
<Agent_bob> uname -r
<buckethead> 2.6.24-19-generic
<buckethead> Note: The broken box and the one i'm chatting on are different.
<Agent_bob> and what does    grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo  say ?
<buckethead> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<buckethead> Twice.
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> have you tested it with an i686-smp kernel ?
<Agent_bob> i know the generic is "supposed" to support that...  but you are having issues.
<buckethead> I don't know that I know what that means.
<Agent_bob> ah.   search in the package manager for  "linux-image"   and look for 686 and smp  in the list
<buckethead> Kernel level things are pretty much past my knowledge level. I figured out 'modprobe ndiswrapper' after about 10 hours.
<Agent_bob> !find linux-image-686
<ubottu> Found: linux-image-686
<Agent_bob> try that one  ^
<Agent_bob> !info linux-image-686
<ubottu> linux-image-686 (source: linux-meta): Upgrade dummy package. Can be removed. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Agent_bob> wait
<Agent_bob> that's only a meta   what does it depend on ?  the generic ?
<buckethead> yes.
<Agent_bob> well that's not good.
<Agent_bob> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Agent_bob> !find linux-image
<ubottu> Found: linux-image-2.6.24-16-386, linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-image-2.6.24-16-server, linux-image-2.6.24-16-virtual, linux-image-debug-2.6.24-16-386 (and 41 others)
<Agent_bob> sorry
<Agent_bob> ok there has to be a 686 in that list of 41 others
<Agent_bob> buckethead use your package manager and look for that.
<Agent_bob> !find linux-image-2.6.24-16-686
<ubottu> Package/file linux-image-2.6.24-16-686 does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> !find linux-image-2.6.24-.*-686
<ubottu> Package/file linux-image-2.6.24-.*-686 does not exist in hardy
<buckethead> There are four linux-*-686 and they are all listed as dummy packages that can be removed?
<Agent_bob> bah  bot doesn't accept wild cards
<Agent_bob> well poo.
<Agent_bob> buckethead unless you want to compile a kernel,  (steep learning curve)  then you may have to live with it for a while....
 * Agent_bob doesn't like that option...  but it's all i have to offer.
<buckethead> Heh. It is really annoying when it happens. Any way I can try to drill down to the cause of the problem? Searching 'Early unpacking initramfs + FAIL' doesn't really help  lol.
<Agent_bob> buckethead has linux always done this "wierd hit and miss" booting ?   how long has this happened ?
<buckethead> Since i've had it.. ~60 days?
<Agent_bob> buckethead you can add the kernel arguments    nosplash verbose
<Agent_bob> and just watch when it hangs.
<Agent_bob> might be revieling
<Agent_bob> ea
<buckethead> I shall skribble that down. I'm trying to learn these things.
<Agent_bob> buckethead you can comment out the   quiet splash    on the kernel line and do almost the same thing.
<buckethead> You're talking about it grub config right?
<Agent_bob> buckethead those are in /boot/grub/menu.lst   you can edit as root before reboot,   or you can use grubs edit feature when you boot and edit the kernel line there.
<Agent_bob> the first is sticky  the second is a one shot john
<Agent_bob> i mean a once barrel scatter gun
<Agent_bob> not a twice barrel one...
<buckethead> Hehe. How much more info does verbose get you then recovery mode?
<Agent_bob> quite a bit
<Agent_bob> depending on what exactly is happening.
<Agent_bob> did you get the box used ?
<buckethead> Strange you should say scatter gun while i'm listening to adios amigos.
<buckethead> Actually, yes.. but with win mce only.
 * Agent_bob wonders if that's why the other owner got shed of it
<Agent_bob> could actually be a hardware "hickup"
<Agent_bob> "goodbye my friends" ???
<buckethead> Never had a win-based booting problem before.
<Agent_bob> the box didn't ?
<Agent_bob> or you didn't ?
<buckethead> Hehe. The box didn't.
<Agent_bob> mmk
<buckethead> The Ramones sang 'scatter gun' on the adios amigos album.
<Agent_bob> i see.    learn something useless each day :)))
<Agent_bob> on dispursion on your choice of racket
<Agent_bob> of course
<buckethead> On the useless scale, That isn't bad. You could be watching 'america's top dog' on directv.
<Agent_bob> heh.   i could have a tv
 * Agent_bob codes a new fork bomb to test...
<buckethead> Keep your wabbits away from me please.
<Agent_bob> just checking for security holes...
<PolitikerALT> Hello everyone, I got a question: I got a PC which is not a laptop, but seems to have a cpu supporting frequency scaling (at least accrord. to OpenSuse) - If i try to start guidance-power-manager, it fails with "This is not a laptop. Quitting..." - how can I avoid this and start a tool where I can set the cpu frequency?
<buckethead> I need to start doing that, too bad i'm not smart enough. I shall continue to lean on my router for now.
<PolitikerALT> powernowd:   cpu0: 1000Mhz - 2800Mhz (7 steps)
<Agent_bob> ya know it's odd.  10 years ago when i ran M$ junk, it was my responsability to protect myself from malware,  then i found linux which doesn't really have a problem with malware, and it vecame my responsability to progect M$ users from malware that they might recieve from my non-affected os....    why does that not seem right to me ?
<Cualquiera> WHen i do "sudo fdisk" Konsole tell me ERROR 22... Someone know what is happending?
<Agent_bob> man fdisk     and hit /22
<buckethead> PolitikerALT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/82277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82277 in kde-guidance "[Feisty] guidance-power-manager doesn't work for UPS on a desktop system" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<PolitikerALT> ah, ok, thanks
<Agent_bob> Cualquiera or actually i don't think it's in the man page.   google maybe
<buckethead> Agent_bob: I was thinking how fun it would be to set it up so I scanned everyone when they popped onto my wifi and told them how lame their protections were.
<buckethead> To do that, I must first understand my own systems. heh.
<Agent_bob> buckethead ummm hmmm.  until you learn how to get in and not be noticed then you turn hack/crack er
<PolitikerALT> but actually I don't have a UPS, just a CPU supporting frequency scaling
<PolitikerALT> sorry, haven't read through the whole bug report
<buckethead> It talks about disabling the laptop check in there. Seems straight forward even if old.
<buckethead> Agent_bob: I wasn't even going much past the open shares/ports level. Your taking things over my head.
<PolitikerALT> yeah, I know - but I have written the former line just after I had read the bug report, not the comments
<Agent_bob> Cualquiera you are not just inputting     sudo fdisk     are you ?    you should give it a device node.     and i would sujest cfdisk
<Cualquiera> Agent_bob:  google tutorials about Fdisk only tells GOOD STORIES.... IT never tells the error and problems
<Agent_bob> buckethead i'm just a newbee on linux.   it don't take long.
<Cualquiera> Agent_bob:  Cfdisk is into Kubuntu 8.04 Cd-live?
<Agent_bob> Cualquiera lowercase c  yes   cfdisk
<Agent_bob> Cualquiera so is gparted
<Agent_bob> or at least parted
<Agent_bob> Cualquiera not only so.  but you can install packages on the liveCD as well
<Agent_bob> just remember that you are installing them in ram.
<Agent_bob> it eats ram for both the download and the installed/unpacked package
<buckethead> PolitikerALT: A question.. How much power do you think you can save once you get it to step down to mins when not being utilized?
<Agent_bob> enough to turn the ac off ?
<PolitikerALT> hmm don't know - a few watts I think
<Cualquiera> Thank u Agent_bob
<buckethead> LOL. I didn't even think about the cooling implications.
<Agent_bob> ac = airo cfusioner
<buckethead> Could be good for my lazy 1.3 tbird that usually only fetches me bittorrent and occasionally shares a file.
<Agent_bob> buckethead if my cpu fan isn't having to run then most likely my ac wont either... but let that 9" turbo kick in and it's like hades opened a new portal
<buckethead> feh. obviously I shouldn't brag about my sys here ^_^
<Agent_bob> prolly not.    but i also have the slowest internet connection in the world.
<Agent_bob> 14kb/s throughput      an no one will argue with that being the slowest....
<buckethead> lol
<Agent_bob> heh i can compile a kernel in less time than it takes to dl the howto
<Agent_bob> well almost.
<Agent_bob> but they don't let me play with that one very often...   most of the time i toy around with a p3
<Agent_bob> and lots or OLD recycled boxen
<needhelp2>  i had been running proftpd under ubuntu for some time.. 2 ftp sites..  one of which, in the log file it doesn't show the ip properly eg: eval2 proftpd[13988] eval2 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]): FTP session closed..another will show eval1 proftpd[1961] eval1 (116.14.185.49[116.14.185.49]): FTP session closed...why is it that eval2 can only resolve up to 192.168.2.2 (which is its gateway)?
<Agent_bob> needhelp2 dns mismatch ?
<Agent_bob> only a guess
<Agent_bob> !eval
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eval
<Agent_bob> didn't figure
<needhelp2> how to know if dns is mismatch
<Agent_bob> needhelp2 might ask in #ubuntu  and/or  ##linux  on that one.
<Agent_bob> cat /etc/resolv.conf on both boxen
<Agent_bob> the gateway and the ftpserver
<Agent_bob> what and ip  lol
<Agent_bob> @Xc095.x.pppool.de
<Agent_bob> pp pool   hehheh
<needhelp2> # DenyHosts: Wed Jul  9 14:14:03 2008 | sshd: 192.168.2.122 <-- how to remove it from deny host?
<needhelp2> it keeps adding it back
<Agent_bob> ummm hmmm   idk.   well i know how i would do it. but you don't want that.
<Agent_bob> needhelp2 might ask in ##linux or #ubuntu  this channel is pretty lifeless atm
<Agent_bob> even our number one network guru Jucato is not around
 * Agent_bob hides
 * buckethead sneaks
<rhkfin> Does dcop setEncoding work for anyone in Konsole: dcop konsole-29509 session-1 setEncoding UTF-8 but it sticks to iso-8859-8-I for some reason
<rhkfin> My goal is to be able to change the encoding of yakuake window from utf-8 (default) to iso-8859-2 or so
<Agent_bob> does konsole settings > encoding    not work ?
<rhkfin> Agent_bob: it does but I'd need to make it in a script with dcop
<Agent_bob> i haven't tried to change it externally   i guess i could start a gui...
<rhkfin> There's been a bug that is said to be fixed in 3.5.3 (see http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120998 )
<ubottu> KDE bug 120998 in general "dcop setEncoding does not work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<rhkfin> but I can't make it work..
<Agent_bob> wo well no need me testing.
<Agent_bob> i'm running dapper
<rhkfin> ah :)
<rhkfin> anyone else?
<Agent_bob> all i get out of it was call failed
<rhkfin> Agent_bob: oh..
<Agent_bob> but like i said my version is too old
<rhkfin> ok.. thanks anyway..
<Agent_bob> KDE: 3.5.2
<rhkfin> one too old :)
<Agent_bob> Qt: 3.3.6 KDE: 3.5.2 KWin: 3.0
<rhkfin> ok
<whyhankee> rhkfin: i'm trying for you, but it seems that UTF-8 is already my default, i'm trying to set it to ISO 8859-15 but setEncoding wont accept 'ISO 8859-15' as argument :(
<whyhankee> (with or without quotes) any idea how to set it to ISO 8859-15?
<Agent_bob> unn iso- isn't it ?
<rhkfin> whyhankee: iso-8859-something is accepted but nothing changes
<Agent_bob> yeah like that ^
<whyhankee> rhkfin: ah, that works, and it gets changed here (on gutsy)
<Agent_bob> whyhankee   kwin --version
<rhkfin> hmm.. I'm running hardy..
<rhkfin> qt 3.3.8b kde 3.5.9, kwin 3.0
<whyhankee> rhkfin: Qt: 3.3.8b, KDE: 3.5.9, KWin: 3.0
 * Agent_bob blinks
<Agent_bob> lsb_release -r
<rhkfin> 8.04
<whyhankee> rhkfin: ha, it wont change back to UTF-8 :(
<rhkfin> whyhankee: weird if it works only half.. I tried iso and ISO 8859-15 with no success..
<Agent_bob> ah ha.  you'll have to use the iso standard for utf
<rhkfin> ?
<whyhankee> (it changes from UTF-8 to ISO 8859-15, but not back)
<Agent_bob> whyhankee show me your full command string ?
<whyhankee> Agent_bob: my command history @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/26158/
<rhkfin> mine: http://pastebin.com/mf41385c
<Agent_bob> whyhankee heh i didn't mean the whole history  lol   just the one command that changed your encoding.
<whyhankee> Agent_bob: wasn't sure which one you want, so .. :)
<MetaMorfoziS> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Agent_bob> well i revisited just to make sure. and my version will not accept that command
<Agent_bob> i mean it works but does nothing
<Agent_bob> command rejected
<rhkfin> hmm..
<rhkfin> So there has been a bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120998 that's said to be fixed in 3.5.3 but it doesn't seem to be so.
<ubottu> KDE bug 120998 in general "dcop setEncoding does not work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Agent_bob> not unless my use of cp-850 is somehow affecting it.
<rhkfin> kdcop doesn't work either (or I don't now how to use it..)
<bob3213243_> hello
<needhelp2> eval3 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]) - performing ident lookup, eval3 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]) - ident connection failed: Connection refused, eval3 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]) - ident lookup returned 'UNKNOWN'... anyone knows why my proftpd is acting this way?
<hoggie> !session
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<masoumpa> hi
<K350> I've installed a console-line system and then just added kde-core xorg and kdm to it. No wI dont have any system settings really. At least noting for the monitor so I can't change screen resolution. Any suggestions on how to solve this problem?
<Agent_bob> K350 exit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> edit
<Agent_bob> should be howto's on the web
<K350> Agent_bob: yeah but what should i do in x.org.conf ?
<K350> doesnt say anything about resolution in there from what I can see
<rhkfin> K350: in hardy it doesn't anymore..
<rhkfin> But you can add it there if the autoconf fails
<Agent_bob> K350 the first res mentioned on the default depth is the one it tries to use...
<Agent_bob> example this line would try to use 1024x768    Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Agent_bob> so put what you want first and what you would settel for after that
<Agent_bob>         SubSection "Display"
<Agent_bob>                 Depth           24
<Agent_bob>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Agent_bob>         EndSubSection
<K350> Aaaah!:-)
<K350> Super nice indeed!!!
<K350> SubSection "Display"
<K350>   Depth           24
<K350>  Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<K350> copying....
<K350>  EndSubSection
<K350> adn thats under monitor..not screen..or?
<Agent_bob> Section "Screen"
<Agent_bob>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<Agent_bob>         Device          "NVIDIA / SGS Thomson (Joint Venture) Riva128"
<Agent_bob>         Monitor         "DELL M781s"
<Agent_bob>         DefaultDepth    24
<Agent_bob> !pastebin | /me
<ubottu> /me: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
 * jussi01 slaps Agent_bob's hand
<Agent_bob> your device and monitor will vary
<Agent_bob> jussi01 but it's just so busy in here....
<jussi01> :P
<JoshOvki> jussi01: can you pm me your ppa
<Agent_bob> honestly i don't think i posted/pasted four lines here ever   until now.
<jussi01> JoshOvki: no, go look on LP its not hard to find :P
<JoshOvki> jussi01: oh come on :P
 * JoshOvki slaps mr Schultink
<K350> Agent_bob: It didn't work. X didn't start. Good I'd a backup
<Agent_bob> K350 you didn't use my identifier and monitor did you ???  cause that would indeed break it.
<Agent_bob> welcome jussi01
<Agent_bob> oh and jussi01 if you ever need to override the function just prepend the path to the real one  /bin/mkdir   but ofcourse you know that.
<jussi01> hehe, yeps :D
<Lynoure> How can I get FF3 to remember to open torrent files with ktorrent? I can choose that and Do this automatically, and then get to choose again the next time
<khan> hi everybody
<makdaknife> hi
<Agent_bob> Lynoure sounds like a bug
<baudthief> anything like google desktop search for kubuntu? I just want to create a searchable index of files for all mounted drives
<makdaknife> baudthief: strigi is the default search engine in kubuntu...
<makdaknife> baudthief: also check out kerry, which ues beagle
<baudthief> strigi sucks :P
<makdaknife> s/ues/uses/g
<baudthief> thanks, looking into kerry
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: yes, but I somehow think people would have been noisy about it if it was a bug
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: I would not know where to look for it, as it might be kde-only
<K350> Agent_bob: now it works..thanks a lot for your help!:-)
<Agent_bob> Lynoure i'm ff illiterate and kde blind   so i'm not going to start guessing.
<Agent_bob> baudthief could have just used slocate ;/
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: that's ok. Thanks anyway.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure i have seen that question several times.  so it should be on the forums by now
<Agent_bob> i haven't paid any atention to the answer though ;/
<Agent_bob> or even if there was one.
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: Thanks, seems it might be just missing firefox-gnome-support
<Lynoure> Yes, that was it.
<root> i just installed hardy kde4 remix. and its giving errors like with konqueror video files. i cant change the screen resolution etc. how do i del this and install the other kde that is cominng with hardy now days? i think is kde 3?
<Lynoure> you just install kubuntu-desktop for the non-4 kde
<Guest73868> Lynoure:  thx. how to uninstall kde4 ?
<Lynoure> I'd recommend you first  verity it fine by choosing it as a session type.
<hateball> If I would like to change the rightclick menu on the desktop / file browser... how would I go about doing that? I want to remove the New... stuff, among other things.
<gastro> Lynoure:  ok but how to remove kde4 if it works?
<Lynoure> gastro: I cannot remember, so it takes me a bit to google what's the base package to remove
<gastro> k
<gastro> any one else. how to remove kde4 ?????????/
<Lynoure> ok, I'll stop googling then :)
<gastro> lol
<hateball> Isnt the meta-package just called kde4 ?
<rhkfin> kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
 * gastro anounces to all (except) Lynoure , not to tell me how to remove kde4
<Lynoure> hateball: removing meta-packages does not work
<hateball> oh
<Lynoure> I'd bet my money on removing kdebase-bin-kde4
<rhkfin> sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<Lynoure> rhkfin: removing meta packages does not work :)
<rhkfin> :/'
<hateball> kde4base or kde4-core ?
<Lynoure> rhkfin: it just removes the meta package, and leaves everything it pulled as a dependency
<hateball> oh core is meta too
<hateball> So anyhow, any ideas how to edit the rightclick menus? :|
<ale_> hi
<Agent_bob> what if he removes the meta package ?     :)))
<Agent_bob> !puregnome | this will probably work.  idk.
<ubottu> this will probably work.  idk.: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Agent_bob> that could only get kde3  have to dry run it.
<Agent_bob> hateball umm isn't it a desktop file that draws that ?
<gastro> Agent_bob:  there must be a way to remove kde4. whats the base package
<hateball> Probably Agent_bob, but I have no idea which one :|
<Agent_bob> hateball look in /usr/share/kde
<Lynoure> If he wants kde3 and not kde4, those command are not going to do him good
<Agent_bob> gastro oh leave kde 3 and remove kde4 sorry i was working backwords again.
<Agent_bob> Lynoure corrrect.  my bad.
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> check in there   ^
<Agent_bob> that's the official support for kde4
<Lynoure> gastro: Did you try what I said I'd bet my money on
<Lynoure> gastro: or, well, do not try yet if you have not verified having a working kde3 yet. But sudo apt-get remove kdebase-bin-kde4  should get you a long way if not 100% there
<Agent_bob> removing kde4base-bin will remove most of it.  but you will probably want to run deborphan to clean up behind it.
<Agent_bob> yeah   kdebase-bin-kde4  + deborphan
<gastro> Lynoure:  iam downloading it.
<Agent_bob> people really should use debfoster before they install things they are only testing....
<Agent_bob> !info debfoster
<ubottu> debfoster (source: debfoster): Install only wanted Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-2 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 212 kB
<beatriz> #kubuntu- es
<beatriz> #kubuntu es
<beatriz> kubuntu #es
<Agent_bob> /join #kubuntu-es
<gastro> Lynoure:  Agent_bob sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<rhkfin> hmmm :/
<Agent_bob> qastro heh.
<Agent_bob> no
<rhkfin> 13:54 < Lynoure> rhkfin: removing meta packages does not work :)
<rhkfin> 13:54 < Lynoure> rhkfin: removing meta packages does not work :)
<rhkfin> 13:54 < Lynoure> rhkfin: removing meta packages does not work :)
<gastro> Agent_bob:  no?
<rhkfin> 13:54 < Lynoure> rhkfin: removing meta packages does not work :)
<rhkfin> 13:54 < Lynoure> rhkfin: removing meta packages does not work :)
<Agent_bob> gastro no.
<rhkfin> 13:54 < Lynoure> rhkfin: removing meta packages does not work :)
<rhkfin> 13:54 < Lynoure> rhkfin: removing meta packages does not work :)
<rhkfin> SORRY!
<hateball> :|
<rhkfin> Tried to paste it only once but didn't see the actual window..
<Agent_bob> gastro test this if you think that will do it.   sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<HPDV2000> hellllo:)
<Agent_bob> rhkfin i thought it aproprate
<rhkfin> :)
<hateball> Hmm, I dont have a /usr/share/kde
<HPDV2000> KDE is just gorgous
<hateball> To each their own :)
<HPDV2000> for ever and ever
<HPDV2000> does anyone already achieved animated background with a low cpu take up? if so, can she/he help me?
<Agent_bob> hmmm /usr/share/applications/kde/kwinoptions.desktop  is that it ?
<HPDV2000> kwinoptions?
<HPDV2000> i have little knowledge with this topic.. and need some advice...
<HPDV2000> i heard few people put the screensaver as a background
<Agent_bob> hateball or ..../applications/kde/desktopbehavior.desktop
<Agent_bob> i dont' know   there are too many to guess.
<HPDV2000> but mr.bob
<HPDV2000> its not a guess for my case.
<HPDV2000> I am not sure where to start from..
<hateball> Nope, that's not it Agent_bob. I'll have a search through the lot of them tho
<Agent_bob> hateball grep a known variable out of that dir and see what you hit.
 * Agent_bob deletes /usr/share/applications/kde/ to see what avvect it has...
<Agent_bob> ff
<elo_> sup kneegrows
<Agent_bob> is kneegrow here ?
<Agent_bob> i used to talk to him some...
<elo_> oh
<elo_> i dunno
<elo_> was a general sup to all the ppl in here
<Agent_bob> elo_  and not a very nice one.   that's the point.
<hateball> Why isnt crying helping me find what I'm looking for :(
<hateball> It works for kids
 * hateball pokes KDE with a salty fish
<Agent_bob> hateball did you do what i said ?
<hateball> ye
<hateball> I only find references to the apps
<hateball> aint found to like... the "New..." menu
<Agent_bob> hateball right click the desktop and note something that you wouldn't expect to find in other menus    like "configure desktop" or something  and grep for that.
<Agent_bob> grep -HiRe "configure desktop" /usr/share | grep -v binary
<Agent_bob> that should find it and a few others.
<hateball> ah
<hateball> it's under /usr/share/templates
<hateball> how.... obvious
<Agent_bob> well there ya go.  that wasn't so hard
 * hateball slaps himself
<hateball> Cheers :p
<Agent_bob> :)
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> is there any user file that overrides that I wonder
<hateball> like ~/.kde/and so on
<hateball> Trial and error...
<Agent_bob> idk
<Agent_bob> Jucato ?
<Jucato> huh what?
<Agent_bob> can you point hateball at a way to change the right click menu on the desktop
<Jucato> what's the problem? (summarize please? :)
<Jucato> change how?
<hateball> remove stuff
<hateball> Think I'm on the right path atm tho!
 * hateball tinkers
<Jucato> ah hm... not sure it's entirely possible. some can be removed (like logout options) if you disable logging out for the user. but the rest, I'm not so sure
 * hateball cries.
<hateball> Well, removing them templates did sod all
<hateball> Must be somewhere else as well then
<Agent_bob> well ok.  go back to work and we'll call if we have any networking questions Jucato
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> hateball some of that may be hard coded in ;/
<hateball> No!
<hateball> It cant be :(
<hateball> :|
<hateball> Well no
<hateball> The menu is different on an upgraded 8.04, compared to a fresh install
<hateball> So there has to be some where to customize it
<Agent_bob> cause i drew a blank too.  and Jucato did have a good answer,  now when Jucato  doesn't have a good kde answer there just isn't one.
<hateball> I just dont get why there's a default to create Koffice documents, when Koffice isnt even installed
<Jucato> hateball: you can ask in #kde if you want
<Jucato> hateball: um yeah those? well...
<Jucato> (yeah they're kinda silly...)
<hateball> :)
<hateball> Does screaming make them go away perhaps...
<Agent_bob> only if you jump up and down while you screem
<Jucato> nah. the only real way is to hide/move/remove those templates...
<Agent_bob> but as soon as you stop jumping up and down and screeming they come right back.
<ubuntu__> hello, i have a problem with installing kubuntu 8.04 hh
<ubuntu__> i bought a new computer and sata2 drive, when i try to intall kubuntu it says that there is no drive..
<AlexanderB> it shows only a drive, when i set SATA mode to AHCI, is there any other option? cause AHCI is very slow..
<HPDV2000> alexanderB, why would u set sata mode to ahci
<HPDV2000> alexanderB, ii am not sure but if I were you, i would try to get sata to ide in bios
<Agent_bob> i can't answer that.   but i can point out that that has nothing to do with kde so it's a generic #ubuntu question,  you can ask it in there too.    it's also a kernel question. (of sorts)    and there is a generic ##linux channel also.
<AlexanderB> hm when i set to ahci it can install kubuntu
<AlexanderB> when i disable it, there will no drive shown
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 did you read his post pre/nick change
<hateball> Is there no BIOS option like... SATA legacy mode or something
<hateball> native or legacy
<HPDV2000> check your bios alexander
<AlexanderB> hm yes there was something
<HPDV2000> there must be a sata converting option
<Agent_bob> he still needs to get sata2 going   that's only a work around
<HPDV2000> I am not sure which computer he has but, I know for sure that
<HPDV2000> you can trick your computer telling the HDD is connected to IDE and not Sata
<HPDV2000> this is how I got and most people got around the massive complexed sata conversion for the old apps
<Agent_bob> @?$
<AlexanderB> hm gigabyte GA-EP45-ds3
<AlexanderB> is the board
<HPDV2000> ok let me check
<HPDV2000> bob, just kidding btw
<AlexanderB> i had a site for some minutes where u can see the bios.. but i cant find it anymore
<HPDV2000> alex, do you have another computer to be able to chat while you take a look at your bios?
<AlexanderB> hm no
<gata> #kubuntu-españa
<Agent_bob> /join #kubuntu-es
<AlexanderB> hm can i see under konquest which sites i visited?
<AlexanderB> ah got it
<HPDV2000> give me the link please?
<vampire_> hi chan
<Agent_bob> vampire_
<AlexanderB> http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/html/p965-timing.php?id=011100011100101130
<HPDV2000> you have it right
<HPDV2000> SATA/IDE enabled
<HPDV2000> MODE -> IDE
<HPDV2000> is that how you have your bios settings?
<Agent_bob> http://tinyurl.com/6qdcx9
<AlexanderB> wait
<AlexanderB> http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/html/bios-help-ep45-ds3r.htm
<AlexanderB> thats the link to the right bios
<Agent_bob> http://tinyurl.com/5vcppx
<HPDV2000> AlexanderB, o now I see
<AlexanderB> when i do SATA AHCI mode i can install kubuntu
<HPDV2000> Your board doesn't have the IDE choice, only raid
<AlexanderB> hm
<hateball> But it has the Native or Legacy mode
<hateball> Tried changing that?
<AlexanderB> not yes
<AlexanderB> not yet
<savetheWorld> is it possible to do a netinstall of kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> "not yes" nice typo,  i'll have to remember that.
<hateball> Will probably work AlexanderB
<AlexanderB> :)
<AlexanderB> where to switch it?
<Agent_bob> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Agent_bob> savetheWorld ^
<HPDV2000> Integrated Pheri -> SATA port0-3 Native -> Disable
<hateball> Ye
<hateball> or Enable... whichever it isnt now
<savetheWorld> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<HPDV2000> his going to do Enable
<hateball> !smackthecrapoutofkdetemplates
<ubottu> hateball: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlexanderB> ok
<hateball> hmmm
<AlexanderB> i will try that
<HPDV2000> thats weird tho.. i thought kubuntu should pick the HDD right up
<AlexanderB> ill reboot and check it ;) if i dont come back it works fine, cause iam installing then
<hateball> I have the same issue with machines at work
<Agent_bob> !botsnack | somebody this is a bug in the bot i think
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlexanderB> bye
<hateball> So have to change that in BIOS before booting them
<AlexanderB> yes ^
<Agent_bob> whos bot is it? i forgot ?
<HPDV2000> what would you do if he comes back? :)
<Agent_bob> i already did it.  i'd point him at three other channelc and hide....
<HPDV2000> anyways, I'm trying to get the moving background working, can someone give me a help? :)
<jussi01> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> hrm...
<jussi01> Agent_bob: anyway, I own ubottu
<Agent_bob> jussi01 after a pipe it's still keying on the word "is"
<jussi01> Agent_bob: known bug
<jussi01> !bug | Agent_bob
<ubottu> Agent_bob: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Agent_bob> jussi01 ok.
<Agent_bob> what language is it writen in ?
<Agent_bob> i see it.
 * hateball cackles
<hateball> HEHE
<hateball> Templates... *poff*
<hateball> It's often smarter to run X against the server you're doing the file operations on
<hateball> To see the results.
<hateball> As opposed to... not
<savetheWorld> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<savetheWorld> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AlexanderB> it didnt work
<AlexanderB> can't see any partition
<AlexanderB> could work a newer kernel?
<FoxIII> Hi all. How's it going?
<hateball> Wonderful!
<FoxIII> I managed to get my wireless network working earlier, which was cool, but after installing the updates, it's not even picking up a signal. Is there any way I can find out what has caused this to happen? Messages are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/26188/
<FoxIII> hateball, cool :)
<SilentDis> HALP! I'm starting to get a hardware failure on my primary hard drive.  My secondary drive appears to be ok. I've got home in hdb3, and a 25gb 'storage' partition sitting around doing nothing on hdb2.  Is it possible to transfer the OS files over to it without too much hastle, or would it be easier to run aptoncd, and just disable hda and just swap over to hdb entirely?
<hyakuhei> Swap over as soon as possible, lots of ways to do it, I'd use a live disk and copy to a brand new drive. Spinning rust is cheap these days
<sonoftheclayr> SilentDis: Could you perhaps just copy the files over, reinstall grub and edit fstab?
<_Chartoin> I have a small problem with sound in Kubuntu. Can someione help?
<_Chartoin> I have installed the latest ALSA 16 driver but still it says no soundcards found
<_Chartoin> It was working earlier
<_Chartoin> it stopped working suddenly
<FoxIII> _Chartoin, what sound card do you have? If it was working earlier, did you install any updates?
<Agent_bob> SilentDis sure just use something like mc as root and copy the system.      you'll have to edit your grub/menu.lst and fstab   that's about it.
<_Chartoin> ati soundcarrd
<SilentDis> sonoftheclayr: that's what i'm considering.  i'm glad i was intelligent in my setup and put home on a seperate drive.  the absolute 'most' work i'd have to do in this is aptoncd, pull hda entirely, and format hdb1&2 (hdb1 is swap space, hdb2 is currently fat32) and just keep rockin' in the free world.  just curious if there's an easier way to swap it over is all :)
<_Chartoin> I even know the driver 'sb450'
<_Chartoin> i really don't know what caused the problem
<sonoftheclayr> SilentDis: I'm not too sure but becuase it's in the same computer the OS will work anyway so you would just need to change the appropriate config files to say that the root directory has changed
<SilentDis> i know i'll have to install grub on hdb2, will i loose the partition table in doing this?  and what changes will i need to make to fstab?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<SilentDis> er, grub on hdb i should say
<_Chartoin> so FoxIII
<FoxIII> _Chartoin, there is a bug regarding your sound card / driver at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/136308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136308 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Sound doesn't work on ATI SB450 HDA Audio using 2.6.20-16 kernel (but 2.6.20-15 works fine)" [Medium,Triaged]
<rysiek|pl> guys, is there anything that would allow me to use a few ssh session simultaneously? i.e. I hve 10 identical software and hardware setups, all with linux and openssh onboard; I'd love to ssh simultaneously to all of them and send commands simultaneously to all of them
<sonoftheclayr> SilentDis: Not too sure about the partition table. In fstab you would just change /dev/hda1 (Or whatever your primary drive is) to /dev/hdb2 (Or wherever you want it)
<rysiek|pl> any ideas?
<FoxIII> _Chartoin, have a look there and see if any of it sounds familiar
<_Chartoin> yeah, I am taking a look
<sonoftheclayr> rysiek|pl: Not too sure about being able to mass SSH. Maybe there is something else that can do the same thing?
<SilentDis> hrm... one other question, i would like to stick with a 2hd setup for speed reasons...  is there anything out there that can diagnose off of S.M.A.R.T. data?
<sonoftheclayr> SilentDis: Not too sure sorry
<_Chartoin> FoxIII: I dont think that I have the same problem. When I give the command 'lspci -v', i get no sound cards found
<Agent_bob> SilentDis grub well any boot loader is only supposed to take up 512 bytes of the MBR   so in short  it's not supposed to affect partition table...   how ever grub is slightly over 512 now.   so i make no promices
<rysiek|pl> sonoftheclayr: well, I'd rather not use telnet, y'know ;)
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: that's not a big deal.  HDB is mammoth... so i kinda gave hdb1 10gb... for swap... lol
<FoxIII> _Chartoin, hmm okay. Well if you didn't do any upgrades / updates and it just suddenly stopped it must be something else. Are you able to test it on another OS? Have you checked the card itself to ensure it's sitting correctly?
<SilentDis> it'll be 5gb, and the OS will get the rest after this... hdb3 will remain it's normal gynormous 350gb hehe
<Agent_bob> SilentDis missed point
<SilentDis> i did?
<SilentDis> ohhh, that it might write into the partition table itself... oh... hrm...
<Agent_bob> partition table would affect all partitions not just the first one.   but like i said it's NOT supposed to.
<SilentDis> time to dig out something and try to backup said huge drive then...
<Agent_bob> no substitute for backups.
<SilentDis> the data's all backed up, no worries there... but to say i've been a bit lax in backing up my media (mp3s and movies) is an understatement...
<_Chartoin> it workd fine on windows
<sonoftheclayr> rysiek|pl: Perhaps you could connect to a proxy which then sends the commands onto the seperate computers?
<_Chartoin> FoxIII: I'll be right back
<FoxIII> _Chartoin, okay
<rysiek|pl> sonoftheclayr: yeah, and I could write a bash script, too; thought I'd search for an existing solution first, though ;)
<SilentDis> rysiek|pl: i have some vague memory of some sort of control app to do something similar to that as either a konq plugin or a php dealie....  i've been trying to recall the details, but i'm kinda dealing with a drive fail, as you've seen lol
<sonoftheclayr> rysiek|pl: I'm having a look too. Not much luck though :(. But surely there must for big network admins that have to deploy the same commands over many computers
<Agent_bob> SilentDis the way i found out that grub now over-reaches it's boundary is the fact that i don't have/use partitions  and when i tried to write a grub MBR to my boot hdd it hosed the primary superblock so i had to mount with the first backup superblock and fix things.
<SilentDis> rysiek|pl: check out kdeapps.org... i'm a bit afraid to surf right now lol
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: ahhh, thanks for the warning at least.  It *seems* stable enough to at least try to get backups done.  if push comes to shove, it might just be easier to 'reinstall' to the drive.  but i will try just copying things first :)
<rysiek|pl> SilentDis: thanks :)
<Agent_bob> SilentDis yeah. i would give it a go.     welcome
<SilentDis> spoke too soon.  drive just went down again lol
<SilentDis> running apps are fine, but nothing else can be found.  ugh.
<rysiek|pl> SilentDis: probably somebody already said it, but... use a LiveCd, Luke, and backup everything with dd-rescue first
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl or just reload.  it's the system not the storage...
<SilentDis> gonna have to power down to get back to workable here.  thanks all for the help, i'll get 'er going again :)
<sonoftheclayr> rysiek|pl: Try looking up 'multiplex ssh'
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: ah, software not hardware? m'kay, sorry, misunderstood; in that case backup everything from under LiveCD normally (not dd-rescue);)
<Agent_bob> we'll cary on without ya
<rysiek|pl> sonoftheclayr: "multiplex" says you... ok, not tried that keyword yet, thanks
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl no.  that's not what i mean.  it's the drive the system is on   not  the storage drive where his data is
<sonoftheclayr> rysiek|pl: I'm not sure if it will connect to many at the same time but it sort of tunnels the connections through if you know what i mean
<rysiek|pl> sonoftheclayr: ok, thanks
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl thus easier faster to just reload than try to salvage a possably hosed system
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: ah, ok. well in that case, sorry to get between you guys :)
<wainwright> Hi. I was wondering if it was possible for strigi to display an ODF file as a result instead of XML files within it. Does anyone know if this is possible?
<rysiek|pl> sonoftheclayr: clusterssh! :)
<rysiek|pl> anywhoo, gtg, cu all
<Agent_bob> ok i'm out.
<H3> hey there!
<oobe> im having probs with firefox-3.0 in hardy heron it freezes and take ages to load it was no doing this before
<oobe> has anyone had similar problems
<ernesto> hi! i just did a frsh einstall with kubuntu 8.04 in the live cd the sound works perfectly, not so in the real install. i have 2 sound cards, but the one i use is ensonic audio whis was the default one in the live cd but not in the real install, can anyone help?
<ernesto> and when i run añlsamixer it gives me the via card
<Githzerai> ernesto: diasble not used one in BIOS and you shouldn't have any more problems with it ;)
<ernesto> lets see...Githzerai
<waylandbill> I have an avi video file that was encoded with xvid/wma. What program would I use to re-encode to xvid/mp3?
<Githzerai> waylandbill: ffmpeg
<Githzerai> or avidemux
<waylandbill> thanks Githzerai
<Githzerai> waylandbill: ;)
<ernesto> Githzerai you are a genius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Githzerai> ernesto: Not geniuos, just have some expirience with same problem ;)
<ernesto> now, do u think that if i upgrade all new packages i will get to keep my sound?!
<Githzerai> ernesto: Once disabled in BIOS, you will most certanly not have any further problems with that other sound card ;)
<ernesto> ive been battling with that since sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Githzerai> ernesto: Easiest solutions are often the best possible ones :)
<ernesto> yes they are....
<waylandbill> Githzerai: used avidemux. does it pretty quickly too. Probably because video is just a straight copy.
<Githzerai> waylandbill: well it's only sound codec you're changing ;)
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<timmytron> does anyone in here use wcid?
<glolo> i installed kubuntu and it gets stuck at boot. sometimes after partition checking sometimes any where but before x. kde4 works fine. but it has some other runtime errors. what cani do?
<ernesto> glolo, how can kde4 work fine and not kde 3.5? kde works for X and not for booting or partition check?
<glolo> thats the case..
<glolo> may be kde3 has some app that is troubling
<dr_Willis> sounds like some currupted files. or other odd issues going on.
<ernesto> if it were kde x would not run or would have serious problems
<dr_Willis> Not running is a serious problem isent it?
<dr_Willis> I would be tempted to start up a X session with just a terminal, and run startkde from the terminal to check for error messages
<dr_Willis> I forget where the other x logs files go... could check them also
<ernesto> yes it is, but im talking about the graphical interface...unless kde has something to do with boot that i am totally unaware of
<glolo> dr_Willis i cant get to terminal
<dr_Willis> i would have to guess at a Curuupted Install media, or hardware issue in that case  glolo .
<glolo> hm
<ernesto> what speed did you burn your live cd?
<glolo> dr_Willis and my network card is gone too
<glolo>  This device cannot start. (Code 10)  any help for this network card?
<glolo> thats a windows code
<dr_Willis> Sounding more and more like hardware issues to me.
<george__> bla
<helpthisnoobie> ok i finally got kubuntu installed...YEAH!!!
<helpthisnoobie> I need help with getting my wireless card up and running
<seisen> what type of wireless card is it
<helpthisnoobie> linksys wpc54gs v2
<helpthisnoobie> kubuntu is recognizing the card but i cant connect with it
<seisen> try this guide http://blog.eksfiles.net/2007/12/30/using-the-linksys-wpc54g-v2-and-wpa-with-ubuntu-gutsy/
<seisen> just forget about the wpa part
<helpthisnoobie> ok i installed 8.04 (hardy)
<seisen> I have had cards that seemed to work but they ended up needin ndiswrapper to work
<helpthisnoobie> kubuntu supports wpa right???
<Schorfi> yes
<helpthisnoobie> will these instructions help with 8.04...i see that they are for 7.10
<seisen> they should
<helpthisnoobie> ok it asks to have the cd for the adapter available...but i dont have it any longer....
<seisen> you can try to search for the drivers you need
<helpthisnoobie> ok if kubuntu recognized the card where do I search
<helpthisnoobie> or should I dl the drivers
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> would anyone know what is the usual directory containing .wma files after I put in cdrom audio CD ?
<timboy> I upgraded my graphics card to SLI installed newest NVIDIA drivers and max resolution won't go above 800x600 can someone give me a hand?
<helpthisnoobie> seisen: if kubuntu recognized the card where do I search or should I dl the drivers
<seisen> search for those five files listed in step 4 using google
<ubuntu> Hallo :)
<helpthisnoobie> oh ok thanx let me try that....Im dl the drivers from linksys...hopefully those files are on that dl
<evan__> when i install kd4 i get this error that i cant find the package kubuntu-kde4-desktopsudo anyone konws if its broken?
<seisen> I don't think that package even exists does it?
<evan__> seisen: i get it wen apt-get upgrade
<Pici> evan__: What version of Ubuntu
<evan__> kubuntu
<evan__> 8:04
<seisen> are you using the ppa kde4 repository?
<evan__> yes
<evan__> seisen: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu  hardy main
<seisen> I don't even see the package in that repository
<seisen> did you install the kubuntu-kde-desktop package?
<alexei> Two applications, two different fonts, the same problem: bad kerning. Can anybody confirm this on Ubuntu Hardy? See screenshots http://imagebin.ca/view/ZKYNZ1VI.html http://imagebin.ca/view/R-WJCiHV.html
<FoxIII> Which is better to use, gt or gtk ? And what's the difference?
<FoxIII> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<FoxIII> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Pici> There you go.
<FoxIII> Pici,  hehe. Keep forgetting about our ubottu :)
<Pici> FoxIII: Unless you are developing an application, you really don;t have a choice. And if an application provides both toolkits, use the one for the desktop environment you're using.
<evan__> seisen: i tried it faild and then i dpkg forsed it
<FoxIII> Pici,  So I would need qt if I was programming in C++ ?
<savetheWorld> FoxIII: you dont "need" it
<savetheWorld> FoxIII: but it enables you to do a lot of GUI stuff
<Pici> FoxIII: I don't see why you would.  It would be appropriate if you were programming a C++ application for use in KDE.
<savetheWorld> FoxIII: and so saves you tons of DIY work
<Pici> But its not a must have, as savetheWorld said
<FoxIII> savetheWorld,  ah okay. It's just that I've just started with C++ so don't need anything like that at the minute.
<savetheWorld> "let me show my Uber-Comples GUI frameWork Environement. It only takes 30 years to learn and adds 47 GB to your executables size..."  :-D
<alexei> I was forced out... was there any reply yet?
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> anyone know of a subversion client that will work with a proxy server?
<kalorin> since it has to fetch from the repository via http
<kalorin> so lame
<Githzerai> kalorin: kdesvn, kasablanca ?
<harry0001> why isn't kubuntu isn't retaining the infomation saved?  Bookmarks is another problum.
<kalorin> Githzerai: Iv'e tried those but I need to be able to specify a proxy server for it to use
<harry0001> what is the command for disk space?
<muesli> harry0001: df
<harry0001> thansk thought it was du.
<Rioting_pacifist> whats the lmiting factor in IDE-HDD access, is it the disks or the cable? (a.k.a is it worth me putting 2 HDDs on seperate cables to speed up read/write?)
<Pici> Rioting_pacifist: Thats not really within the scope of this channel, you'll have better luck asking in ##hardware
<Rioting_pacifist> ok, thx
<helpthisnoobie> need help with installing linksys wireless adapter.....I was given a web site before but it doesnt help much
<seisen> what problems did you run into?
<helpthisnoobie> well the site is for a wpc54g and the files for the that adapter are not the same as the ones for the wpc54gs
<Dr_willis> it will depend on the exact chipset in the wireless card, also.
<Dr_willis> and thats about all i know on wireless...
<helpthisnoobie> well it is a broadcom b43
<helpthisnoobie> chipset i believe
<Dr_willis> thats not the exact chipset. :)
<Dr_willis> my b4310 (i think) i had to use ndiswrappers.
<helpthisnoobie> ok maybe im wrong
<Dr_willis> There is the b43 package/modules that you may need to install.
<Dr_willis> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<helpthisnoobie> ok how do I use or get ndiswrappers
<helpthisnoobie> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<Rioting_pacifist> b43 needs firmware for the OSS driver or ndiswrapper for the closed source driver, i think kubuntu comes with a gui tool to install the firmware, jokey-kde
<Dr_willis> try installing that b43-fwcutter package first.
<helpthisnoobie> well the device driver is already installed
<Dr_willis> yea. use the hardware manager tool. jokey-kde to see what it says about the device
<Dr_willis> I had to follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-d8ce0e35a4ccdbeddd6cf36f9cb23a11d8e0e9dc
<Dr_willis> ti get mine working.. you may or may NOT have to do that.
<Dr_willis> It all depends on the exact chipset.
<Dr_willis> The command --> lspci -n | grep '14e4:43'
<Dr_willis> will give a good clue as to your wireless chipset
<helpthisnoobie> Dr_Willis: when I run that command line nothing happens
<helpthisnoobie> !finf ndiswrapper
<ubottu> helpthisnoobie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kalorin> heh
<helpthisnoobie> !find ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Found: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 12 others)
<kalorin> so i'm ssh tunneled to my house, and over that tunnel I have squid on the other side proxy my web surfing so that I don't have to worry about them looking at what I'm surfing
<kalorin> and I want to get subversion to work over that
<kalorin> but it can't find the fake hostname that I gave the virtual host at home because it's using the nameservers here
<kalorin> and dosn't know how to route that stuff
<kalorin> any thoughts?
<andyt> why not just svn svn+ssh://someurl/somepath ?
<eric> salut
<mil_> Hi all Does kubuntu have an equivalent to Task Manager? I need to end Wammu which has hanged on Phone Search
<Jucato> mil_: Ctrl+Esc
<makdaknife> Jucato: I never knew about that... sweet... all of this time ps -ef|grep has been my tool of choice
<Jucato> :)
<mil_> thanks juc it workED  haha how dumb of me
<maronix> hey all
<patricio> hello
<maronix> i have remaster my kubuntu
<patricio> remaster?
<maronix> i need topic or books for this operation
<maronix> yes
<maronix> remaster = create you first destrubution a base for kubuntu
<patricio> Ok, I understand
<maronix> you found?
<jebb> hi
<jebb> asl
<ubuntu___> xc
<helpthisnoobie> ok here we go
<helpthisnoobie> trying to get my linksys wpc54gs card to work with kubuntu.... I need some help PLZ!!
<Tm_T> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<helpthisnoobie> !wireless
<Ryuk_> hi
<Ryuk_> someone here with samsung R70 notebook?
<jussi01> Ryuk_: not me, but whats up?
<Dr_willis> helpthisnoobie,  it may be a good idea to log at some web site, what you have tried/done and whats not worked.  It will save time for others trying to help.
<Ryuk_> i have a card reader, but it does not work. Wanted to mount a memory stick, but does not work
<Ryuk_> This reader is integrated*
<Dr_willis> Ryuk_,  with some laptops built in card readers. theres limited linux support. due to no docs/specs. Some slots may work. some may not.
<Ryuk_> And shows up in lspci
<Ryuk_> ah
<Dr_willis> Ryuk_,  my laptop can read sd cards, but not the sony mmc, or some others.
<helpthisnoobie> i tried running the lspci command to get chipset info on card and nothing happened
<moparisthebest> when i run update-grub it resets all my automagic kernel options when it isnt supposed to, how can i fix that?
<helpthisnoobie> right now I am going to the webpage that was suggested and start reaading
<shazin> Hello
<shazin> All
<sigma_12> how do you burn a cd iso to a dvd?
<Dr_willis> helpthisnoobie,  it may be its not a broadcom chipset.  Or some really odd/new/ one.
<shazin> Just Configured my Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> lspci -n          should show some info at least.
<helpthisnoobie> ok let me try
<tzd> is it possible to have some kind of app/script that auto unmounts network shares before shutdown please?
<Ryuk_> -n?
<helpthisnoobie> i ran that command line and nothing happens
<Dr_willis> the wireless guide suggests ----> The command --> lspci -n | grep '14e4:43'
<Dr_willis> gee.. does just lspci give anything?
<helpthisnoobie> i also tried that command and nothing happens either
<Dr_willis> is this a USB wireless gizmo? laptop? desktop?
<helpthisnoobie> nothing shows on my screen after running either of those commands
<Ryuk_> Well, thanks. I will use my memory stick usb adaptor then. Bye
<Dr_willis> if lspci prints out nothing.. You got something really weird going on.
<helpthisnoobie> no its a card on a laptop
<jussi01> very
<Dr_willis> its built into a laptop you mean? or is it a plug in pcmcia card?
<helpthisnoobie> its a plug in pcmcia card
<Dr_willis> thats proberly the reason why then. :)
<Dr_willis> I havent messed with one of those in years..
<Dr_willis> !pcmcia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia
<Dr_willis> Hmmm..  when ya plug those in , they are supposed to start some service.. and get detected. Other then that. I dont rember much about them
<helpthisnoobie> is an adapter card if thats what you mean
<Dr_willis> !find pcmcia
<ubottu> Found: pcmciautils, bluez-pcmcia-support, pcmcia-cs
<Dr_willis> You may need to install the    pcmcia-cs  and  pcmciautils packages first
<Dr_willis> !info  pcmcia-cs
<ubottu> pcmcia-cs (source: pcmcia-cs): transitional package. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 56 kB
<helpthisnoobie> this is a card you put in on the side of the laptop and not installed internally
<helpthisnoobie> this is what i have
<helpthisnoobie> Linksys  802.11g  WMP54G  PCI  Broadcom
<rhubarb> anyone know how to mark a bug as dupe on kde bus?
<rhubarb> *ugs
<rhubarb> *bugs (third time lucky)
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a question does anyone have an issue with hal and mounting ur local hard drive as well as a usb pen drive to access it
<eagles0513875> *your
<eagles0513875> reason i ask is im having issues accessing the local drive it says feature is available with hal and i look up to see if the service is running and it is
<eagles0513875> and same thing with pen drives results in the same issue
<nzk> Argh, why do flash videos only play for 5 or 6 seconds before they just stop, with no way of continuing?
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a question does anyone have an issue with hal and mounting ur local hard drive as well as a usb pen drive to access it
<Muzer> How do you add extra folders to the "places" section in the KDE4 K menu?
<jussi01> Muzer: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
<Muzer> oh, yeah, I forgot about that
<Muzer> thanks
<davood> hh
<gata_> #kubuntu es
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<buckethead> Does anyone know a good GUI based file sync program like vice versa pro?
<dwidmann_laptop> Hmm, does anyone around know anything about issues with hardy+updates+intel+full_screen_video=hanging?
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: I haven't noticed it on my box (Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS)
<dwidmann_laptop> genii: maybe it's specific to the 965GM then?
<tzd> is it possible to have some kind of app/script that auto unmounts network shares before shutdown please?
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: Possibly
<Kamugo> I, my amarok don't put the artworks in my iPod Classic
<dwidmann_laptop> tzd:  if it's listed in the fstab it should
<dwidmann_laptop> genii: I'm thinking it's the xserver-xorg-video-intel package, but I'm not sure, I've had trouble with it since the frequent updates that went on about a month ago or so
<genii> tzd: The things that are done during shutdown are in /etc/rc0.d
<tzd> dwidmann_laptop: i have a few shares listed in fstab and eventually it unmounts although it's taknig way too long and leaving a few error messages before it shuts down....it's reported as a bug although i was hoping to find some kind of workaround. The one workaround that def. works now is if i disable network manager but then mysql won't work properly and i need mysql
<tzd> genii: hmm ok, perhaps i can find something there :)
<dwidmann_laptop> tzd: network manager bug then? hmm, how does it interfere with mysql working properly?
<dwidmann_laptop> tzd: write a script, and symlink to it in that folder (rc0.d)
<dwidmann_laptop> tzd: the name of the symlink in that folder *does* matter, follow convention
<genii> tzd: The script that normally is unmounting network file system is S31umountnfs.sh in there
<tzd> dwidmann_laptop: yes network mgr bug. I'm not sure how it interferes with mysql although it just wouldn't run at startup after disabling nw mgr
<rhubarb> how does one make the subtitles bigger in dragon?
<tzd> dwidmann_laptop: hmm I'll leave it for now, otherwise I'll probably make a massive mess :)
<tzd> genii: I'll have a look inside that one and see if i can find something interesting
<tzd> cheers guys :)
<aaroncampbell> Are there any known problems with kompare that causes it to not be able to "parse diff output" ?  It happened after an update weeks ago, but I thought there would be an update in the pipeline so I switched to meld temporarily
<tzd> I'm actually finding it very strange that this bug I'm experiencing are set to low/undecided. What does it (the bug) need to be of higher importance please? There's a lot of people writing about it so I know I'm not the only one :)
<Areinu> Help T_T The thingy bar of the desktop, you know, where all aplications are, and the clock, just turned off on me and I logged out, and logged in and it's still not there :< How do I turn that on?
<buckethead> i
<dwidmann_laptop> Areinu: hit alt+f2, then type kciker and press enter
<genii> kicker
<Areinu> I heard some scary sound and it's still not here :< I have double monitor setup and it was on autohide, but I checked all sides and it didn't pop out
<Jabop> Is there a way to receive rootmail on Kubuntu?
<Areinu> Oh wait, when I move mouse to the bottom of 1st screen the bar appears on 2nd screen!
<Areinu> Now... how can I move that kicker to it's correct place? I cannot targer it with my cursor :<
<Desactivado> Hola
<Areinu> Ok, so I just went and removed kicker related settings from home/.kde and alt+ctrl+backspaced and it works now D:
<dwidmann_laptop> Well, that one package didn't do it genii, I wonder which one did then ... hmmm
<dwidmann_laptop> too many possibilities :(
<genii> Yup
<dwidmann_laptop> what sucks is that I have to hard power off every time I take a go at the problem :(
<dwidmann_laptop> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, kernel problem? Maybe. I think I'll try that next
 * genii puts on more coffee
<lolocube0000> hi all
<lolocube0000> lol
<genii> lolocube0000: Welcome to the #kubuntu help channel. What is the nature of your kubuntu emergency?
<lolocube0000> hi
<lolocube0000> to be here i need to have an emergency?
<lolocube0000> ...
<genii> lolocube0000: This is the support channel, so it doesn't hurt. If you just want to chat perhaps try #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<lolocube0000> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> so soon i didnt even get back with my popcorn yet, that was gonna be good :(
<dwidmann> genii: well, seems ... maybe kernel related. Instead of black screen I got blue screen with the other kernel
<genii> dwidmann: I have no idea. Sounds plausible however
<genii> dwidmann: Were you using the -rt kernel?
<aaroncampbell> genii: You sounds a little like the holographic doctor from StarTrek Voyager: "Please state the nature of the medical emergency."
<Dr_willis> :)
<genii> aaroncampbell: Yes, that was sort of the idea :)
<genii> Dr_willis: Hiya
<aaroncampbell> but, but, but...the Genii are from Stargate!  You're turning my Sci-Fi world all topsy-turvy!
<genii> aaroncampbell: Suspend disbelief ;)
<aaroncampbell> Lol
<dwidmann> genii: no, the generic
<dwidmann> Tried the latest one in ?-security? and the old one from the release
<genii> aaroncampbell: When SG1 brought all those other actors over from Farscape that must have messed you up
<dwidmann> In other news, it seems VLC 0.9.0 builds, and runs. I haven't tested much with it, but I'm impressed nonetheless, hurray for the QT4 UI
<dwidmann> anywho, I think I'm going to go to the other side of the room and get some gaming in
<dwidmann> and by some I mean I'll stop when my eyes are bleeding
<jussi01> *cough*
 * genii hands jussi01 the cough drops
<glolo> only kubuntu gutsy works for me. if i use fiesty or hardy, at boot it helds up befor or at x . any help?
<glolo> only kubuntu gutsy works for me. if i use fiesty or hardy, at boot it helds up befor or at x . any help?
<genii> glolo: Perhaps check to see if you had some special kernel options specified
<glolo> genii ok. like what?
<home__> i need a undernet server pls :)
<genii> glolo: in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst are all the kernels it knows about, find in there the gutsy one which it likes and look at the end of the line which starts something like "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-" and at the end normally you see quiet nosplash             Sometimes it needs ones like acpi=off or other ones
<jb__> hello all
<jb__> how can i run dolphin as superuser?
<glolo> genii can i do that in at booot. at grub. by pressing e ?
<jb__> because i can not create a folder in /etc/modultils with dolphin
<jb__> hello
<genii> jb__: alt-f2 kdesu d3lphin
<gnomefreak> and all this time i thought it was dolphin
<glolo> genii can i do that in at booot. at grub. by pressing e ?
<jb__> genii: thank you but command not found!
<genii> glolo: When you edit there it is good only 1 boot, it won't stay until next time. But just to examine the current options, yes it's fine
<gnomefreak> jb__: its dolphin
<glolo> genii ok. thx
<glolo> genii so  i should put a nopci?
<gnomefreak> jb__: no package d3lphin
<glolo> genii so  i should put a nosplash and acpi=off?
<jb__> gnomefreak: i put alt-f2 kdesu dolphin, and command not found
<gnomefreak> jb__: kdesudo work?
<genii> glolo: You shouldn't just put in random options. Look as I said at the Gutsy kernel line which you say it likes. Look at the end and see if it has some option the other feisty or hardy lines which do not work do not have
<gnomefreak> although hardy it should work
<gnomefreak> jb__: do you have dolphin installed?
<glolo> hmm.. ok
<jb__> yes
<glolo> thx... genii
<jb__> gnomefreak: yes, but i have the impression kdesu does not work
<gnomefreak> im not on kde atm and im assuming you are on kde3?
<gnomefreak> jb__: they should both work as they are linked or atleast should be linked
<gnomefreak> gtksua nd gtksudo are linked i would assume kde would follow since that is a sudo command
<gnomefreak> s/gtksua nd/gtksu and/
<gnomefreak> s/kde/kubuntu
<jb__> gnomefreak: since the last kubuntu, i think gksudo does not work
<gnomefreak> jb__: works here on gnome
<gnomefreak> jb__: both do
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> maybe not
<gnomefreak> hold that thought
<gnomefreak> ah good
<gnomefreak> neither work
<gnomefreak> im on intrepid so its hard to test at this time
<jb__> gnomefreak: kdesudo dolphin command not found!
<gnomefreak> but if 1 works the other should
<gnomefreak> jb__: i get taht with nautilus as well
<gnomefreak> jb__: both fail here
<gnomefreak> but again im not on hardy
<jb__> gnomefreak: how can i creat a file named alsa in /etc/modutils ?
<gnomefreak> sudo mkdir /etc/modutils/nameoffile
<jb__> gksudo also fails
<gnomefreak> jb__: i know talking to someone about them all atm
<gnomefreak> opps
<genii> jb__: mkdir will make a directory. To make a blank file there use touch instead
<gnomefreak> its gksudo
<gnomefreak> no t
<jb__> Thank You All
<gnomefreak> jb__: noone worked for you
<gnomefreak> jb__: kdesu and kdesudo?
<gnomefreak> or did one work and other not
<jb__> gnomefreak: i don't know why but kdesu, kdesudo and gksudo do not work for me
<gnomefreak> i do
<gnomefreak> jb__: give me a minute and its gksu and gksudo but kdesu has issues
<genii> jb__: Is the user name you are logged in with the one created during install time, or one added afterwards? Only the first user made has sudo rights by default.
<gnomefreak>  KDE's stock kdesu has been renamed to
<gnomefreak>                           /usr/bin/kdesu.distrib
<gnomefreak> 16:00 <         smarter > and it caused some problem in the paste, but nobody
<gnomefreak>                           use it anymore on kubuntu
<jb__> it's the one i entered during install time
<jb__> so kdesu and kdesudo: command not found
<gnomefreak> jb__: kdesudo should work
<jb__> and gksu and gksudo are not installed
<gnomefreak> kdesu wont
<gnomefreak> jb__: you dont have gtk libraries for them
<gnomefreak> so stick with kdesudo
<gnomefreak> that should work
<jb__> when i enter kdesudo i get back command not found
<jb__> there is a bug
<jb__> gnomefreak: in console i have created a folder named alsa in /etc/modutils
<gnomefreak> jb__: your on kde3 or 4
<jb__> how can i delete it?
<jb__> kde4
<gnomefreak> jb__: sudo rm -rf /etc/nodutils/foldername    make sure it is right or you can screw up your whole system
<jb__> gnomefreak: i need to create a text file in /etc/modutils
<jb__> how can i do it in console as kdesudo is not working..
<jb__> ?
<gnomefreak> jb__: make it in $HOME and use sudo mv filesname /usr/modutils
 * gnomefreak cant remember the mkfile command
<gnomefreak> i dont think that is it
<gnomefreak> its not ;)
<gnomefreak> jb__: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<gnomefreak> or kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<gnomefreak> jb__: if not you need to install kdesudo
<gnomefreak> sounds like its not installed and makes me think that you dont have -desktop package installed
<jb__> gnomefreak: i think its desktop edition
<Dillizar>  i have put my hdd in my new pc! and it doesnt show my  cd drives
<gnomefreak> jb__: sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<gnomefreak> jb__: it should install
<gnomefreak> new hard drive erases cd rom drives?
<gnomefreak> why do i think ther eis something else wrong
<jirik> Hi, does anybody use Picasa webupload in DigiKam? Does it work? I am trying it to use, but it can not upload any photos.
<jb__> gnomefreak: GENIUS!
<jb__> IT WAS NOT INSTALLED
<ChBrain> hi, i have a problem with my kubuntu hardy + sound.. even though kmixer and alsamixer show the soundcard with volume and not muted i can not hear anything... under windows i hear perfectly well sound
<gnomefreak> jb__: you are missing a -desktop package
<vezer> .info
<jb__> gnomefreak: thank you!!
<jb__> it's been killing me
<Dillizar>  i have put my hdd in my new pc! and it doesnt show my  cd drives
<gnomefreak> jb__: np i just said thanks to the person who helped me for you
<jb__> is kde4 ok?
<gnomefreak> jb__: its ok
<gnomefreak> define ok
<gnomefreak> it works
<__Ping__> I'm not exactly a big fan myself
<gnomefreak> sort of
<jb__> not buggy
<__Ping__> I don't feel like it's "there" yet.
<gnomefreak> jb__: every package has bugs no matter who makes it or codes it
<gnomefreak> ther eis no way to code something without bugs all the time every time
<slobad23> does kubuntu come with a wubi.exe like ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> kde4 has bugs as well as kde3 does
<genii> I'd even venture to say more bugs
<gnomefreak> slobad23: good question but sorry i have to get dinner before i continue to build anymore
<jb__> this last edition of kubuntu is strange
<gnomefreak> genii: it does
<__Ping__> genii: well yes, but that's mostly because it's new.
<jb__> no amarok
<jb__> no gparted during install
<gnomefreak> jb__: install it
<jb__> no konversation
<jb__> i know but...
<gnomefreak> jb__: gparted has never been on kubuntu disk
<gnomefreak> jb__: they use qtparted or parted
 * gnomefreak goes now
<jb__> may be it's because i mistakenly downloaded the server edition
<jb__> i dont know what they use
<jb__> but i had to edit my partitions in konsole
<jb__> and as i am not a big linux connaisseur
<jb__> it was quite a challange for me
<__Ping__> oh that's annoying. My fresh Kubuntu install doesn't automount my NTFS drives.
<__Ping__> Is there some way to set that up?
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<gnomefreak> ok really gone
<__Ping__> thanks
<gnomefreak> away is now up
<kaido> kuidas seda irci kasutada? aru ma ei või...
 * seb_ learn irc
<Assurbanipal> hey guys, i have trouble installing oxygen openoffice.org
<Assurbanipal> can someone help plz?
<jb__> gnomefreak: thank and good bye
<slobad23> other than desktop environment - is there any significant difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Assurbanipal> no, as far as i know
<__Ping__> hey, the link I was given seems to be both outdated and GNOME-related
<slobad23> ok - so next big question - should i be using kde 4 or 3.5?
<__Ping__> is there a newer/KDE/better way to automount NTFS drives?
<Assurbanipal> 4.1 when it  is ready
<Assurbanipal> just wait for it
<Assurbanipal> :)
<genii> kaido: inglise siia    ei eesti kubuntu asukoha
<luca_b> slobad23: You should read on KDE 4.1 beforehand though, some things require a little adjustment of working habits
<slobad23> adjustment of working habits?? :-s
<luca_b> slobad23: well, just that the desktop is slightly more interactive than usual, so some things are done in a slightly different manner
<Joelito> hi all, I got a few questions:
<Joelito> 1) in gnome there's gnome-mount and gnome-volume-manager, what's in kde?
<genii> Ask away
<genii> Disks and filesystems in System Settings
<Joelito> 2) agave is for choosing color schemes, but in gnome desktop, any alternative for kde?
<genii> System Settings ...Appearance
<beata> Am having problems with 3D framerates, kubuntu 8.04.1 and xorg radeon driver. Log at http://dalhagen.net/public/Xorg.aiglx.log and conf at http://dalhagen.net/public/xorg.aiglx.conf .. As far as I can tell, everything's set correctly.
<beata> But I'm getting under 1fps with armagetronad.
<Joelito> thanks genni
<HighHo> beata: if you run glxinfo does it state direct rendering as enabled?
<beata> Yes it does. Helpful to post that output too?
<HighHo> beata: Probably not really as long as direct rendering is enabeld.
<beata> GLX vendor string is 'SGI'.
<gata_> #kubuntu es
<genii> gata_:  /j #kubuntu-es
<gata_> #kubuntues
<HighHo> beata: I think thats correct for the radeon driver
<gata_> gracias
<__Ping__> augh
<__Ping__> I've set GTK apps to use a specific theme,
<__Ping__> (in KDE)
<beata> That's what the howto (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver) says.
<__Ping__> but they don't!
<genii> gata_:  Usted es agradable
<__Ping__> any good way to fix this?
<HighHo> beata: if you disable Composite does it react any difftrent?
<beata> I don't believe it does, unless Composite is enabled by default; I didn't have that specified the first time around.
<HighHo> beata: Im sure someone else might be able to assist you further with using the radeon driver if you can wait. All I can recommend if you want perforamce is using the properiaty driver.
<beata> I don't get good visual performance with ATI's driver; fonts get all blurred.
<shaba1> does anyone know how I get a connection to a standalone network print server
<shaba1> I can connect to the admin pages using the url
<shaba1> but cannot print
<HighHo> beata: Try joining #radeon you should get better support for the driver in there.
<beata> I didn't realise that channel existed. am on #xorg but they're dead quiet.
<__Ping__> so
<__Ping__> anyone got help for a dude that wants a unified desktop aesthetic?
<__Ping__> (eg GTK apps don't look buttugly in KDE?)
<ChickenBrain> hi, i have a weird problem with kubuntu hardy kde4: my soundcard is recognized, shown in kmix and alsamixer (dev files are there) but i do not hear any sound.. not over headphones nor over speakers.. can anyone give me a hint
<beata> Heh! Especially when you have the menu bar on the desktop (MacOS-like)
<jaakkome> Uhh... how can I send a right click to the web page I'm viewing in Konqueror?
<genii> __Ping__: Perhaps gtk-qt-engine
<__Ping__> genii: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<genii> __Ping__: np
<genii> ChickenBrain: What does:  lspci | grep Audio                   report as the cound card make?
<genii> *sound
<genii> __Ping__: If kde4 then maybe gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<__Ping__> genii: thanks, but I'm not quite aboard the KDE4 boat yet.
<__Ping__> genii: Still waiting on Adept to finish with some other stuff...
 * genii sips his coffee
<__Ping__> wow, okay,
<__Ping__> I closed my Adept window while it was installing, and I can't reopen it properly
<__Ping__> (and it's still installing)
<jaakkome> I still can't figure out how to use right click in konqueror... does anybody use it?
<Guest83791> hi
<drbobb> jaakkome: huh?
<makedon> one greek user plz pm !!!
<jaakkome> I can't send a right click to the web page I'
<jaakkome> m browsing
<jaakkome> it just opens up a right-click menu with commands like previous, reload, bookmark etc
<drbobb> jaakkome: and what did you expect?
<jaakkome> it to send a right click to the web page I'm viewing
<drbobb> ah, you mean a DOM event?
<__Ping__> jaakkome: could be a javascript problem
<jaakkome> hmm
<makedon> one Greek user plz pm (prive)
<jaakkome> I think it worked as I expected with firefox using the same java thingies
<__Ping__> ah
<__Ping__> hmm
<__Ping__> You might wanna check to see if Javascript is enabled within Konqueror
<jaakkome> I think I'll reinstall firefox though
<__Ping__> (I don't use Konqueror, so I'm not sure how to check, sorry.)
<jaakkome> it is - the applet I'm trying to use works otherwise fine
<__Ping__> Oh. Weird. (I do recommend a Firefox reinstall though.)
<__Ping__> I don't know much about Konqueror, 'cept that I couldn't ever figure half of it out.
<jaakkome> well, I installed firefox and the page works fine
<ChickenBrain> genii, sorry for not replying earlier... my kids rampaged: 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<ChickenBrain> should be a snd_hda_intel, shouldn't it?
<genii> ChickenBrain: Yes. You might want to try the !intelhda alsa compile
<ChickenBrain> ok, now you lost me genii
<ChickenBrain> shall itype that here in the chat?
<ChickenBrain> !intelhda alsa compile
<ubottu> ChickenBrain: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tann> hello
<Tann> A live boot off of the CD that is having errors about being unable to read a block would be a problem with the CD correct?
<Githzerai> Tann: most likely
<genii> back
<genii> !intelhda | ChickenBrain
<ubottu> ChickenBrain: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Dasuraga> My sound card isn't working at all
<Dasuraga> And I can't restart the sound system
<beata> Oh.. I would really like it if K apps run under sudo would use my preferences (font size, specifically) instead of the system defaults (which seem to use Flyspeck 3)
<__Ping__> temporary fix:
<__Ping__> kdesu kcontrol
<__Ping__> and set your look and feel preferences in there.
<genii> beata: You might want to read http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo about why not to use sudo to run graphical applications
<beata> Hmm. So then how do you run the X server configuration tool?
<genii> kdesu
<evan__> how do i delete a symlink?
<genii> Although if what you mean is the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" thats not a graphical app. It's a commandline app to configure the graphical system
<genii> evan__: The same as you delete a regular file
<beata> That uses root's settings, according to that site. And no, I meant through the KDE control center.
<__Ping__> beata: kdesu kcontrol
<evan__> genii:
<evan__> evan@edlap:/cdrom$ sudo rm 00000001.TMP
<evan__> rm: cannot remove `00000001.TMP': Read-only file system
<dr_Willis> trying to delete a file from a cdrom?
<evan__> ohh wait maybe wrong map
<beata> Yes, but that doesn't use my font settings.
<__Ping__> beata: so you just configure it the same as your font settings.
<evan__> dr_Willis: no its a ln -s on  the cdrom map
<__Ping__> beata: or you could break out the symlinks and go to town, but that's only ever given me trouble.
<beata> Yeah. Uh.. you realise there are multiple values of 'your' on many systems?
<__Ping__> ...
<__Ping__> right.
<__Ping__> hmmmm.....
<__Ping__> If I had amazing Unix-fu, I'd recommend something involving symlinks in the root user's .kde directory and the ~/.kde shortcut
<__Ping__> but
<__Ping__> I'm not sure how to accomplish that.
<beata> And is that saying that kdesu does *not* use the sudo mechanism? I was given to understand that it did.
<__Ping__> oh, that's interesting. Evidently using "sudo" makes use of YOUR config file, while using a graphical sudo (gksudo, kdesu)
<__Ping__> uses the root config file.
<__Ping__> so, just the opposite! You would _want_ to use sudo in your situation.
<__Ping__> And now, I must be off.
<Tinason> hello. about 50% of the time, this problem occurs. when i have an incoming message, the tray icon dances about, as soon as i click on the tray icon, to view the message, kde crashes, and i am dumped out  to the login screen of kde. I never see the message, and I never know who even sent the message. im running kubuntu 8.04, and i use nvidia drivers (which were recently updated via repositories). M
<Tinason> y kopete version is 0.12.7. This problem only occurs with kopete. has anyone heard of this bug before? (or better yet, knows a solution)
<guillermo> hola
<guillermo> como estan
<jake_> i used compiz --replace in kubuntu and now my windows have gone all wrong
<guillermo> acabo de instalar kubuntu que programa me recomiendan para ver mis videos
<jake_> how can i reverse compiz --replace?
<genii> jake_: kwin --replace
<mefistofele> am I doing something wrong or is nspluginviewer just really terrible
<Tinason> is there an alternative program to using kopete?
<drbobb> nspluginviewer does crash a lot in my experience
<genii> Tinason: pidgin
<Tinason> pidgin comes accross as being written for aol users. :(
#kubuntu 2008-07-10
<mkargar> whats best graphic driver for install on kubuntu?(my graphic is Gforce 6800 GT)!?
<noaXess> mkargar: the restricted nvidia.. it should be automatically choosed
<mkargar> noaXess:it's not automatically choosed!I want download and install driver from nvidia.com!not problem?
<noaXess> not that from nvidia.. use that from restricted driver manager
<genii> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noaXess> on my notebook i have the nvidia-glx-new installed and i'm very happy.. also with nvidia-settings
<mkargar> noaXess:it's not worked for me!!
<noaXess> hm..
<mkargar> noaXess:this is errors since of installed nvidia-glx-new:http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804/
<noaXess> mkargar: that not really good.. hm.. i'm not really the specialist for X..
<noaXess> have you tried the other, nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy
<mkargar> noaXess:oh!i want download and install driver from nvidia.com!how it?
<noaXess> mkargar: okay.. why not.. i think if you compile/install it you have the correct kernel modules and driver..
<noaXess> so i'm off.. need some sleep.. good lck mkargar.. if i can help later.. i will do.. bye
<mkargar> noaXess:I want install it....
<mkargar> noaXess:good night:)
<genii> mkargar: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.09.html
<mkargar> genii:ok brother!I downloaded it for my 64bit system!:)
<genii> mkargar: For 64 bit is different...1 moment
<genii> mkargar: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia64_1.0-5336
<mkargar> genii:ok!i downloaded it:)
<mkargar> i installing it...
<anom01y> how do I reinstall alsa from scratch ?
<anom01y> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anom01y> hello?
<anom01y> cool I guess I have to reinstall kubuntu just to get alsa to work, wonderful
<epimeth> anom01y: not necesarily
<epimeth> anom01y: what's the problem?
<anom01y> well its been wrekced for 2-3 weeks noone knows how to help me
<epimeth> anom01y: whats wrong?
<anom01y> I origionally set it up having 2 cards in the computer
<anom01y> (set up = install kubuntu)
<anom01y> since then I have removed a card, and now I am trying to use the onboard
<anom01y> it works sometimes, and some other's it half ass works, now its not working at all
<anom01y> and I havent done anything to cause this except reboot the computer
<anom01y> but if I reset it might work, although it might half ass work too, as kmix sometimes only shows half of the available volume control knobs, and the maximum volume is not very high
<epimeth> anom01y: have you tried blacklisting the one you removed?
<anom01y> I dont know, I tried alsaconf, and that didnt work
<anom01y> how do I blacklist the other card ?
<epimeth> anom01y: offhand, I don't know... give me a minute
<anom01y> wow alsa magically started to work ???????
<ign0ramus> anom0ly: what does the command " sudo asoundconf list " report?
<anom01y> I just ran alsaconf again and for some reason it worked ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: lets make sure you have the right sound card set as default
<epimeth> ign0ramus: awesome... *you* help him :-)
<anom01y> VT82xx is the only card reported
<epimeth> my sound card problems took a long time to fix ;-)
<ign0ramus> i'll try... i had problems of my own!
<ign0ramus> anom01y: then run "sudo asoundconf set-default-card NAMEOFYOURCARD "
<ign0ramus> type it exactly as it is reported in the previous command
<anom01y> ok thats done
<ign0ramus> ok, finally restart sound server: "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<ign0ramus> now, next time you login, your .conf settings will pull from that card
<ign0ramus> i have an external Soundblaster hooked up to my stereo in my basement, and switch between that and the onboard in the lappy all the time
<ign0ramus> cd players are the past.  Hooking up Amarok to your home stereo is awesome
<offset> Does anyone know how to blacklist a module when trying to boot from the livecd?  It keep stalling with "[ #####.##] ohci1394: fw-host0: physical posted write error".
<offset> I've tried "ohci1394.blacklist=yes" but it doesn't work, and neither does "Boot_Debug=3"
<sean_> When I put a KFormula into KWord it shows up very small. When i try to resize the frame, The Frame size increases, but the Formula stays the same size. How do I resize this formula?
<brian_> how do i get the normal kde calculator?
<brian_> is it not come standard with kde
<Jsn0327> is there a support channel for wine other than the one that is invite only?
<paul_> yo
<Rioting_pacifist> i have a drive that parted seams to freeze on how can i wipe the entire thing (including partition tables) or fix it?
<paul_> format
<Rioting_pacifist> but how do i do that when i cant read the partition table mkfs?
<paul_> one
<paul_> that for win
<paul_>  i just start lin yesterdy
<Rioting_pacifist> ah well i have no windows installs, but ive managed to start formating the drive anyway
<paul_> how like h
<Rioting_pacifist> brian_: theres speedcrunch and the pannel calcultor too
<paul_> try 2 find a part manager
<Rioting_pacifist> i tried qtparted and gparted but they both relly on parted as a backend which is having problems because i unpluged the computer during an install so the partition table is wrong
<paul_> try 2 reinstall linx and it so give u some options on that
<Rioting_pacifist> the installer wouldnt work with the driver, i dont think its smart enough to deal with my mess up
<paul_> wha driver
<Rioting_pacifist> *drive
<paul_> u have windows cd
<paul_> xp
<paul_> if u have xp u can del parts
<mneptok> Rioting_pacifist: tried parted?
<Rioting_pacifist> no windows cds, parted just freezes up taking all the cpu
<genii> Rioting_pacifist: How about fdisk ?
<paul_> try
<paul_> it
<mneptok> !enter > paul
<ubottu> paul, please see my private message
<GS3User> how do i increase the number of desktops in kde4?
<TopAgent> how would I get on a local social chicago west suburbs type of chat channel
<dr_Willis> google ?
<TopAgent> i want to chat locally
<administrator_> how do I find the chat rooms by topic
<dr_Willis> check out the bazillion yahoo/msn chat rooms perhaps?
<dr_Willis> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<TopAgent> na.. yahoo is nothing but sex bots
<dr_Willis> makes ya wonder who the bots are talking to
<paul_> hentai
<administrator_> hate yahoo
<TopAgent> all I know is I cant talk to a live person.. I hate yahoo too
<paul_> god does
<paul_> hate yahoo
<TopAgent> now that says something
<administrator_> before i am finished logging in to a room i get hit up 4 times from bots
<paul_> it does
<TopAgent> I cant stand it... so where does a person go to just have friendly live chat?
<dr_Willis> a local bar? :)
<paul_> cleaveland
<KalThaeden[EK]> IRC is one of the only types of chat that aren't plagued by bots. At least in more channels than elsewhere.
<dr_Willis> there mahy be some irc servers with regional channels.. but other then google.. no idea where to look,.
<administrator__> hey
<administrator__> sup guys
<KalThaeden[EK]> whats going on?
<administrator__> not much you
<KalThaeden[EK]> not much
<administrator__> let me change this stupid nick
<administrator__> wait a sec
<paul_> no one wait 2 talk
<KalThaeden[EK]> i know, i was just working on something
<Flashdofu> alright
<Flashdofu> back
<Flashdofu> so what u guys up to
<KalThaeden[EK]> that seems a bit better.
<Flashdofu> damn there is like 5000 people here
<dr_Willis> i see 266 in here
<paul_> how do i play a dvd
<dr_Willis> 1175 in #ubuntu :)
<dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<KalThaeden[EK]> yep, you usually cannot access #ubuntu at http://java.freenode.net because there is a few thousand there at least.
<dr_Willis> and not one xxx bot!
<Flashdofu> lol
<Flashdofu> i was just kidding willis
<Flashdofu> there is just a lot of people here
<Flashdofu> its my first night on my own Linux
<Flashdofu> i have used it at work and everything but at home I had a windows and a mac
<Dillizar> how to install the new firefox
<dr_Willis> new? Hardy has firefox 3 in the repos.
<dr_Willis> was there a update recently?
<KalThaeden[EK]> yes
<Flashdofu> i just downloaded it with firefox 3
<KalThaeden[EK]> the one distributed was a beta release, you should be able to download via adapt
<KalThaeden[EK]> or download directly
<KalThaeden[EK]> via browser
<Dillizar> dr_Willis: i have d/l the fire fox 3 and i dont know how to install it
<dr_Willis> i imagine any updates will hit the repos in the near future.    the final release was in the repos as of a few weeks ago..
<KalThaeden[EK]> what file format did it come in?
<KalThaeden[EK]> tar.gz?
<dr_Willis> if you just want FF3 final. its in the repos . just apt-get update/upgrade i THINK will get it.
<dr_Willis> Theres no need to download it from the firefox websites..
<dr_Willis> Lets check the version....
<dr_Willis> !info firefox-3
<ubottu> Package firefox-3 does not exist in hardy
<dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<KalThaeden[EK]> i just got it out of the repos via adapt installer
<dr_Willis> Mine says version 3.0 here.
<Flashdofu> alright so what should i try in linux?
<KalThaeden[EK]> under about?
<Flashdofu> can we hack something with this :P
<dr_Willis> KalThaeden[EK],  yes.
<dr_Willis> !hack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack
<Flashdofu> lol
<KalThaeden[EK]> I know, i didn't mean to put that as a question.
<dr_Willis> Flashdofu,  to learn how to use VIM :) its fun and profitble!
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> Regular Expressions! shell scripting...
<KalThaeden[EK]> OpenOffice is a great replacement to Microsoft Office.
<dr_Willis> Or just play with the tools and make some icons.
<KalThaeden[EK]> Download games with Adapt Installer, there is a ton.
<dr_Willis> RocksNDiamonds is a must get game. :)
<dr_Willis> !info rocksndiamonds
<ubottu> rocksndiamonds (source: rocksndiamonds): Arcade style game. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3.2.4+dfsg-2 (hardy), package size 443 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<KalThaeden[EK]> Virtually everything is open-source unless you are using the libdvdcss codecs or ati/nvidia card drivers
<dr_Willis> PySol also a must get.
<KalThaeden[EK]> hmm.....
<dr_Willis> well libdvdcss is open sourced.. i think.. :) but of sort of a grey-legality area. heh
<KalThaeden[EK]> if you like any of the Mario games from n64 console, there is tuxcart and a few others.
<dr_Willis> Slune is a fun driving/cart game also.
<Cheezwhiz> Alright guys.  Question.  I just installed Kubuntu for the first time on a machine with a GeForce FX 5700LE and can't figure out how to get the correct driver.  I attempted to do it through the hardware driver manager, but it didn't take.
<KalThaeden[EK]> right, only in the US is it not open-source. it depends on the country.
<dr_Willis> Well its still open sourced.. :) just not legal to have.
<KalThaeden[EK]> it didn't take with nvidia driver (new)?
<Cheezwhiz> For some reason no
<Cheezwhiz> I just restarted again and now my resolution is all out of whack.  Essentially I'm trying to get Compiz working as a way to kind of feel my way around the OS, but this driver issue is driving me nuts...no pun intended
<dr_Willis> !info slune
<ubottu> slune (source: slune): 3D racing and car-crashing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.13-1 (hardy), package size 10442 kB, installed size 25832 kB
<KalThaeden[EK]> oh, you know what, that is an older video card, right?
<KalThaeden[EK]> let me look it up.
<Cheezwhiz> It is, yes.  I wasn't sure if I needed to use the old Legacy driver or get a new driver from nVidia.  I'm thinking they might have the Linux drivers available now.
<KalThaeden[EK]> they should, but otherwise i would try the binary x.org driver.
<Cheezwhiz> How would I go about obtaining that?
<dr_Willis> Theres Legacy, the normal, and the new.. for the nvidia drivers
<KalThaeden[EK]> not the legacy, that is for some of the first cards that nvidia released.
<dr_Willis> Theres a list somewhere. that tells what cards need what.
<Cheezwhiz> alright.  Off to google.  Thanks for the help.
<dr_Willis> 5700 I think does not need legacy or new.. it needsd the middle one.
<dr_Willis> !nvidia | Cheezwhiz
<ubottu> Cheezwhiz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KalThaeden[EK]> no problem.
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: you need nvidia-glx
<Cheezwhiz> Awesome, thank you very much
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: It is FX 5700 as I understand ?
<Cheezwhiz> That's right
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: Than it is nvidia-glx, though you might even try with -new one later.
<Cheezwhiz> I plan on doing alot of experimenting, but right now I just want to get the system to a point where I can start learning the basics
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: Than glx is a safe choice. ;)
<Cheezwhiz> Sounds good.  Greatly appreciated.  And, I hate to say it, but you guys are gonna be seeing alot of me I think lol.
<KalThaeden[EK]> Hey, this is community supported. Thats why we are here.
<KalThaeden[EK]> Just stop in.
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: We don't mind . :) ;)
<X2683> Hey, KalThaeden[EK]. Are you same one from the EK clan on Battle.net?
<Cheezwhiz> Alright.  Already got another question.  I'm following the directions for the driver to install where it asks me to type in "sh <driver name>.run and it says that it can't open it...any ideas?
<KalThaeden[EK]> Yes, why?
<X2683> Just wondering. Your name looked really familiar.
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: why don't u use package manager, it's easier: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Rioting_pacifist> thx for the fdisk tip, cfdisk got me sorted
<KalThaeden[EK]> Yeah, i've given up those days of playing games. I'm just focused on school now, but stop in and chat every now and then on EK channel.
<Cheezwhiz> Man.  I'm a windows system administrator and this OS is making me feel like a moron lol.  I gotta say I like it so far.
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: btw, it can't open because u need to do it out of graphics mode, with X not started. ;)
<X2683> cool.
<KalThaeden[EK]> nah, you aren't a moron
<KalThaeden[EK]> the system is different. it just takes time to adapt.
<Cheezwhiz> It's alot different
<Cheezwhiz> Before I run you guys ragged is there a thread anywhere that will tell me how to get out of the GUI and shut down X-Server?
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: Yes it is, but it's up to you to learn. It can be tough but no need to feel like a moron. ;)
<KalThaeden[EK]> yep, just kill the xserver
<KalThaeden[EK]> uh, you can reset it by CTRL-ALT-SHIFT-DEL, but i'm trying to remember how to exit it.
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: try with package manager beter, It's much easier for a beginner ;)
<KalThaeden[EK]> CTRL-ALT-SHIFT-BKSPC, not delete
<genii> Cheezwhiz: logout back to the login screen, if you want console you can choose from there console login
<KalThaeden[EK]> true. i wasn't even thinking.
<Cheezwhiz> Awesome, thanks.  And Gith, when I run $sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx I keep getting a segmentation faulty tree or something to that effect at 50%
<Rioting_pacifist> shift?
<Cheezwhiz> Not sure what that means
<KalThaeden[EK]> nah, i messed up when typing. I was thinking ctrl alt del.
<KalThaeden[EK]> from windows.
<dr_Willis> hmm... alt-ctrl-backspace will exit X Idmenatly. :)
<dr_Willis> imediatly.
<dr_Willis> "Right then!" :)
<Rioting_pacifist> Cheezwhiz: did you try installing it using jokey-kde that tries to avoid problems but im not sure thats relevant to your problem
<Cheezwhiz> I did not, Rioting.  Don't even know what Jokey-kde is to be honest
<dr_Willis> jokey is the 'hardware-manager' tool ya see in the menus
<dr_Willis> 'hardware-driver-manager' is Jokey  I do think.
<maduser> how can you set kopete to open in firefo and not konquer
 * X2683 needs to get going. Its late here. Yawn....
<KalThaeden[EK]> ok?
<dr_Willis> Hmm..  lets see..
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: that's "hardware drivers" in menu, jockey-kde that is.
<Cheezwhiz> Ah gotcha.  Yes I tried to install that way and it didn't take.
<dr_Willis> its jockey-kde
<Cheezwhiz> Couple questions before I kill x-server.  How do I get back to the GUI once I do that?
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: with startx
<dr_Willis> or restart the kdm/gdm service
<Cheezwhiz> k. thx
<Cheezwhiz> Not sure what happened, but now my resolution is back to normal.  maybe I just needed to do a startx anyway?
<adred> someone take look at this please:http://paste.ubuntu.com/26346/..i have a problem with /modules and /alises files.
<dr_Willis> Cheezwhiz,  magic? :)
<Cheezwhiz> Looks that way lol
<dr_Willis> Cheezwhiz,  the X server is supposed to autoconfigure quite a bit..
<Cheezwhiz> My next question is this.  Everytime I attempt to do "$sudo apt-get install <pkg name>" I get a Segmentation Faulty Tree... 50% line on the console.  Anyone know what that means?
<dr_Willis> that sounds... really really bad...
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: Open konsole and run : sudo init 3  Command that will lead you out of graphics mode for sure. ;)
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. ubuntu dosent use the runlevles like that i thought
<dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<console_jockey> I'd like to know how I can go about getting the source to an app that I've installed via apt?  Specifically I have installed kweather which does not have a source package specifically listed.  Is there some way with apt that I can retrieve the source or must I just google for it?
<Githzerai> dr_Willis: Try it ;)
<Flashdofu> lol
<Cheezwhiz> Alright.  Done with nvidia for now.  How do I go about updating without using Adept?  For some reason everytime I attempt to use Adept I get a crash.
<adred> someone take look at this please:http://paste.ubuntu.com/26346/..i have a problem with /modules and /alises files.
<console_jockey> nm, it appears that apt-get source packagename is what I was looking for...
<Cheezwhiz> It appears that the segmentation faulty tree is cause by corrupt /var/cache/apt/*.bin's, unfortunately I can't figure out how to delete them.  Any ideas?
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/*.*
<Cheezwhiz> Yeah, I got it.  Did a little googling
<dr_Willis> A++
<dr_Willis> You get a gold star for googling and reserching!
<dr_Willis> :)
<Cheezwhiz> Alright guys.  Your help so far tonight has been greatly appreciated.  Got the right driver installed, was able to update, and I'm starting to get the hang of it a bit.
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: glad to hear that. ;)
<Cheezwhiz> Now I just gotta figure out why Compiz isn't working lol
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: You need to install it first: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<Cheezwhiz> Right.  I just installed it using the Desktop Effects tool in K-->System
<Githzerai> Now install: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Githzerai> for easy configuration
<Cheezwhiz> done
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: compiz can be started with: compiz --replace  Use "advanced desktop effects settings" for compiz effect configuration.
<Cheezwhiz> Awesome.  I'm getting smoother window transitions now so it's working.  I just gotta mess around with manipulating it
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: well that's the hardest job of all. So many options, so little time . :)
<darcy> what does this mean: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tony__> can someone tell me why my encrypted partition is able to be accessed via linux? what am I doing wrong?
<Cheezwhiz> I hear that.  First thing is to set up the cube that I always hear people talk about.  THen I'll move on
 * dr_Willis scoffs at the cube
<Cheezwhiz> You don't like it I take it?
<dr_Willis> Its main use is to make windows-users eyes bug out.
<dr_Willis> then you turn off all that fluff to get real work done. :)
<Cheezwhiz> Completely understandable.  You have to understand though, that I'm a complete noob, and the cube looks like a cool thing to play around with.  Is it simply eye candy?  Of course, but I need to get my playfulness out before I start messing around with the good stuff.
<mr---t-> o don't listen to those konsole purists lol
<darcy> is anyone able to help
<dr_Willis> darcy,  you did run the command it suggested? 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ??
<Cheezwhiz> The konsole purists helped get this OS where it is today.  I'll take the time to listen to anything they have to say...and then respectfully disagree lol
<Githzerai> darcy: run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<darcy> Githzerai: I did, but it said that I needed superuser authority
<Cheezwhiz> precede the command with "sudo"
<Githzerai> darcy: with sudo :  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dr_Willis> Logical eh? :)
<dr_Willis> since ya ran the apt-get stuff with 'sudo' normally...
<darcy> Githzerai: nope, thanks. I feel like an idiot now.
<dr_Willis> 'is this command going to affect the whole system.... if yes... sudo will be needed'
<mr---t-> Cheezwhiz:  I was just joking
<dr_Willis> is how i explained it to  the guys at work.
<Cheezwhiz> I know lol
<Githzerai> darcy: don't, it's a common mistake ;)
<darcy> Githzerai: one more question - i messed around with my window view and now I don't have the x on the top to closeout - any ideas?
<Githzerai> darcy: kwin --replace
<Cheezwhiz> Hmm....can't get the cube to work.  I can get my screen to flip between 2 desktops, but that's it
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: general options - desktop size in ccsm
<Cheezwhiz> Not working.  It keeps reverting back to 1.
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: horisontal virtual size slider or whatever it is...
<Cheezwhiz> There we go.  That let's me unfold it.
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: Now go to rotate effect and turn it on for cube effect
<Githzerai> *cune rotation effect
<marthi> Connect to Wireless on Hp laptop
<marthi> Broadcom drivers
<Githzerai> darcy: did it help ?
<marthi> I need a help on this
<dr_Willis> #1 - determine the exact wireless chipset in the thing.
<dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cheezwhiz> Awesome.  Got it figured out.  My wife doesn't understand my desire to see it, but whatever lol
<dr_Willis> My HP laptop had the Broadcom 4310 chipset.. for some reason the b43 modles did not work with it. I had to use ndiswrappers.
<dr_Willis> Cheezwhiz,  the compiz zoom effect. and the 'show previews in panel' are a little  more usefull eyecandy :)
<dr_Willis> Wiggly windows makes my wife dizzy
<dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Cheezwhiz> I'll check that out
<dr_Willis> Those are bout the only 2 effects i even enable.
<dr_Willis> Wife likes the zoom so she can zoom in on web pages and stuff easier
<Cheezwhiz> Would imagine that that would help get rid of my "books online" induced headaches
<tmbg> wife likes the pr0n eh?
<dr_Willis> I still need to track down a Huge monitor I can read my comic books on. :)
<tmbg> say, what manual would one look in to figure out how to get konsole to use bash for new shells instead of sh?
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. bash is the default user shell.
<dr_Willis> konsole has profiles  You can set to launch other shells.
<dr_Willis> This is the kde3 konsole we are talking about right?
<Githzerai> tmbg: default shel is bash, unless u set it different in user configuration.
<tmbg> oh I'm being stupid. I'm in kubuntu right now, but that was at work in freebsd+kde.
<tmbg> my bad
<Cheezwhiz> Well....got it installed, got compiz working....the question is, now what? lol
<Cheezwhiz> I suppose I should start trying to figure out how to get EQ2 to run with wine or cedega...
<dr_Willis> Thats... sort of sad...
<dr_Willis> :P
<Githzerai> Cheezwhiz: now enjoy ;)
<Cheezwhiz> What's sad? lol
<dr_Willis> IRC is the ultimate MMORPG
<dr_Willis> :)
<Githzerai> dr_Willis: :)
<Cheezwhiz> Bah.  Used to be.  Course games like Zork used to be the head of the gaming industry too, but you know.
 * dr_Willis recalls a ZORK bot once...
<darcy> Githzerai: yes, thanks. one more thing - I have an rpm file I'm trying to install. I have installed the rpm program to deal with it, but I can't find the program anywhere
<buckethead> Crap. I had figured out how to mount smb but I forgot. Can someone point me towards making a script to do it for me?
<dr_Willis> buckethead,  if you really want to be lazy the 'smb4k' program lets you browse/mount samba shares.
<dr_Willis> it actually Mounts them to the users smb4k/ShareName directory. :)
<Githzerai> darcy: alien in konsole. But I would strongly suggest that you find propper .deb pacakage if possible.
<buckethead> I'd like to build a script so I can push one button and auto-mount everything on home servers.
<buckethead> I'll check out smb4k in the mean time.
<dr_Willis> buckethead,  you may want to chek out the 'fusesmb' tool also. it basicially 'mounts' the whole 'network neighborhood' to a directory
<dr_Willis> !info fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<buckethead> Thats interesting. How fast is it?
<dr_Willis> a command like 'fusesmb Network'    and poof the whole Lan is there. :)
<dr_Willis> if you are worried about speed.. smb is  a bottleneck :)
<dr_Willis> not really tested how the fuse is vs the normal mounting..  seemed about the same to me
<dr_Willis> I tend to toss large avi files all over the place with no hassles.
<dr_Willis> for Linxu to Linux - NFS is MUCH faster
<buckethead> Can I run them side/side? I need win compatibility..
<dr_Willis> this is linux.. of course you can........
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> I do recall some mention of NFS for windows.. but never did find it.
<darcy> Githzerai: what is a .deb package - I installed it from the synaptic package manager.
<buckethead> Heh. Around the people I know.. Simple is required.
<dr_Willis> for simple/quick and easy transfers.. winscp + ssh - is handy.
<Githzerai> darcy: I suggested that u find .deb instead of .rpm package u have ;)
<dr_Willis> but it may be a bit slower.. but its easy to get going. and almost fool proof. :)
<darcy> Githzerai: I'm trying to install lightscribe and this is direct from their website.
<dr_Willis> I got the lightscripe label and otehr tools the other day from their web site.
<dr_Willis> Worked decently well.. takes 5+ min to make a label however.
<Githzerai> darcy: yes, but don't they have a deb package for download also ?
<dr_Willis> I was pretty sure they had deb packages for the labeler and other package.
<cadoo> darcy: i just checked they have deb files there as while
<darcy> cadoo: thanks - I'm going there now.
<cadoo> http://download.lightscribe.com/ls/lightscribe-1.14.17.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb
<dr_Willis> http://download.lightscribe.com/ls/lightscribeApplications-1.10.19.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb
<dr_Willis> thers 2 packages ya got to get. :)
<dr_Willis> http://download.lightscribe.com/ls/lightscribe-1.14.17.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb
<cadoo> nice to see a company with good linux support!
<darcy> Thanks a great deal dr_Willis, cadoo and Githzeral
<Cheezwhiz> Alright guys.  I'm off for the night.  Gotta get some sleep.  Thanks again for the help and I'm sure I'll see you tomorrow.
<dr_Willis> Hmm theres 2  different lightscribe laberler programs out.. one is shown above.. the other is from the laCie company.. but i cant find a direct link to a .deb on their web site..
<dr_Willis> wget http://uploads.mitechie.com/lightscribe/4l_1.0-r6_i386.deb
<dr_Willis> is from an 'unoffical' site.. not sure if thats up to date.
<dr_Willis> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/howto-install-lightscribe-in-ubuntu.html
<darcy> dr_Willis: thanks - appreciate it
<dr_Willis> those label progrms.. are both very basic. but they did the job. :)
<dr_Willis> grab some fancy label templates/images from the lighscribe page to use with the 4L labeler also
<buckethead> What the .. "mount error: permission denied or not superuser and mount.cifs not installed SUID"  <- I thought I had fstab skills, guess not.
<dr_Willis> buckethead, whats giving this?
<dr_Willis>  ls -l /sbin/mount.cifs
<dr_Willis> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 23K 2008-06-30 11:57 /sbin/mount.cifs*
<dr_Willis> Looks like my mount.cifs is 'suid'  I think
<buckethead> I figured out how to mount the smb shares again and now i'm trying to make it something that I can mount as user
<dr_Willis> the 'user' and 'users' option dosent work eh?
<buckethead> I thought the user fstab option gave that o_0
<dr_Willis> may be not for smb/cifs?
<dr_Willis> or mount.cifs needs to be SUID
<mefisto__> question about memtest: is it unusual for memtest to sometimes show failures and sometimes pass all the tests? does that suggest my ram is ok but I have some other hardware problem?
<dr_Willis> I would power off the box.. take out all ram, clean/reseat it.. and try again.. give the pc a good cleaning also...
<Githzerai> mefisto__: I shouldn't happen anyway. RAM can't "sometimes" be good
<mefisto__> dr_Willis: clean? you mean the contact pins? just wipe them, remove dust etc?
<dr_Willis> Yes to all of that mefisto__
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> Its not as big a deal these days.. but i have seen chips get a little loose.
<dr_Willis> One problem PC i had.. had a loose screw... stuck under the motherboard... that caused all kinds of issues..
<mefisto__> Githzerai: that's what I thought. so if I can sometimes get it to pass, but sometimes utterly fail all tests, it's not the ram but something else
<dr_Willis> also with memtest. remove all ram. except for one stick, test that stick by itself..
<dr_Willis> it may be the ram socket thats bad.
<dr_Willis> Had a PC once that for some reason one ram slot was bad.
<tmbg> could be flaky power.
<tmbg> capacitor in the mb's power supply circuitry going south or the like.
<dr_Willis> dead mouse on the motheboard... :)
<Githzerai> mefisto__: Doesn't necessary mean it isn't RAM. Maybe module overheated for a moment (memtest gives it a full use ;) )or something equaly simple but problematic...
<mefisto__> I'll get my cat to take a look at it :)
<buckethead> dr_Willis: If I chown the folder to myself, I can pull it off but it asked my password again.. Kind of defeats the purpose.
<buckethead> Good enough.
<ishbale> yo willis
<ishbale> wats a good updated ipod tool for linux
<mefistofele> amarok baby
<ishbale> wats a good updated ipod tool for linux
<ishbale> ?
<Richie086> gtkpod
<ishbale> i try both brb
<buckethead> what are you trying to do?
<buckethead> for video, go with gtkpod+
<buckethead> For audio, amarok
<Richie086> ah ive never used amarok to interact with the ipod
<ishbale> k
<buckethead> The main reason why I use amarok for music is because it handles all the rest of my music. Provides an easier interface.
<Richie086> btw ive been a long time linux user that is using kubuntu for my first time.. this is truely an awesome linux distro.. goodbye fedora..
<slashquit> i like it myself, but i won't even mention what i switched from
<ishbale> lol
<Richie086> heh
<tmbg> haha
<nuxil> why is firefox 2 the same as firefox 3 ?
<Richie086> it was funny i thought fedora was solid but just recently there were all these little issues that kept popping up that eventually made me take a chance on trying out a different distro.. been using redhat products since 5.1
<Richie086> how is it the same?
<slashquit> not sure. my adept lists ff 3 as firefox, but ff2 as firefox-2
<nuxil> firefox --version and firefox-2 --version shows correct.. but if yo open up the firefoxes and go on "about" you see that ff-2 == ff3
<nuxil> strange
<Richie086> ahh
<Richie086> yeah that is weird
<slashquit> 2 == 3? thought that only happened on pentia.
<nuxil> and i need version 2
<Richie086> whats pentia?
<nuxil> not a clue
<slashquit> mine has listed firefox-3.0 for firefox and firefox-2 for firefox. curious.
<nuxil> same here
<nuxil> ff and ff-3.0 is same
<slashquit> pentia? umm.. very expensive burner elements built by a company in albuquerque.
<nuxil> slashquit & Richie086, do you got em both installed ?
<slashquit> i only got 3.0 installed
<nuxil> can you try to install 2 and see if you got same problem?
<slashquit> i missed what the problem was
<Richie086> actually funny u should mention ff2/3 cuz that was one of the issues i was having with fedora, i had 2 and 3 installed and as my normal user account for the life of me i could not get firefox 3 to launch on my regualar user account even if i went into the install directory and ran it ./firefox it would still run the old version and it was pissing me off..
<Richie086> i only have 3 installed and kind of plan on keeping it that way
<nuxil> so you have the same prob
<Richie086> eyah
<Richie086> is that actually the issue ur having?
<slashquit> ok i got 2 and 3 running
<Richie086> where you ahve two copies installed but only one will launch?
<nuxil> well.. i need ff2 but only ff3 is starting
<slashquit> and two links on the internet directory
<slashquit> ok 2 just crashed
<Richie086> LOL wow same issue just backwards
<nuxil> even if i rm ff3 and start ff2, its shown as ff3
<nuxil> its kinda anoying
<Richie086> and get this, for some reason in ff2 if i entered a search term into the google search to the left of the address bar and hit enter, nothing would happen
<slashquit> ok so loading 2 opens up 3
<nuxil> right
<nuxil> there is no version 2
<Richie086> and the back button no longer worked.. i removed and reinstalled same issue.
<nuxil> i need to use a smart card reader and the site only supports version 2.. well.. i havent gotten version 3 to work. the java app dosent start up on that site.
<slashquit> ah i think both versions open up firefox in /usr/bin, but there are ff 2 and 3 scripts, but maybe the main firefox file is the one that's called when you open it up
<nuxil> time to hack tha scripts :P
<slashquit> so i guess it executes the main binaries out of a usr/lib/firefox library
<Richie086> one thing my roommate mentioned while i was intalling kubuntu in regard tot he firefox issue, look in ur home dir to see if there is a .mozilla directory
<nuxil> moz_libdir=/usr/lib/firefox-2 but there is no such dir.. strange
<nuxil> from at /usr/bin/firefox-2
<nuxil> *cat
<Richie086> there might be some kinda script that runs when u launch firefox that says where to look..
<nuxil> Richie086, them all are just scripts
<slashquit> i got a .mozilla folder
<slashquit> dunno richie, it looks like it opens up some sort of library, but i know jack about scripts and *nix in general
<Richie086> hmm
<Richie086> let me look @ mine
<nuxil> lol..i have no idea what i just did,, but its started up.. no java though
<slashquit> maybe if you only run one at a time it will work
<Richie086> welll while its running check top to see if it shows the path its running under
<slashquit> ok so it looks like if you're already running it and you try to run another app, it defaults to whichever one is loaded
<Richie086> java is easy enough to get working again
<HPDV2000> hii
<Richie086> hmm
<slashquit> hi
<slashquit> i would say run one at a time, otherwise maybe you could run one under another account
<nuxil> LOL yea..there is def something strange..if i open ff2. then open ff3. ff3 becomes ff2 LOL and VS
<slashquit> all versions must use the same external variables and objects and all that shared memory stuff with the OS
<Richie086> yeah
<Richie086> sounds that way
<slashquit> executing it checks with the code to see if it's loaded, if it is, then it traps it and spawns another process rather than reload it. i would guess maybe it could be run under a different account tho.
<slashquit> maybe like with a runas or sudo or something it could work
<slashquit> like i said, i know jack about linux. i just installed it like a week ago.
<slashquit> real operating systems are new to me
<nuxil> well. welcome to the linux world :) noob :p
<nuxil> jk
<slashquit> why thank you very much
<nuxil> ok. now i need to get java working again
<slashquit> you might have to install the java plugin via adept
<nuxil> slashquit, do you like linux ?
<slashquit> it hasn't crashed on me yet
<buckethead> Is there a good GUI front end to ffmpeg anywhere? I'm having a bear of a time trying to convert for ipod.
<nuxil> buckethead, maybe transcoding ?
<nuxil> or was it transcoder. i dont remember
<buckethead> I got nothing under either.
<nuxil> !gtranscoder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtranscoder
<nuxil> !gtranscode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtranscode
<nuxil> thouse ones
<nuxil> you must enable multiverse or universe,, not sure.. check the wiki
<buckethead> kk
<Githzerai> !info gtranscoder
<ubottu> Package gtranscoder does not exist in hardy
<nuxil> pff
<nuxil> i got it in my repo :p
<Githzerai> !info gtranscode
<ubottu> gtranscode (source: gtranscode): GTK front-end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3-0.1build1 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Githzerai> There it is... :)
<nuxil> we need a ktranscoder :P
<buckethead> yes.
<nuxil> i bet 5 bucks ther is one somewhere
<nuxil> java dosent work :\
<buckethead> It runs. Hopefully it will also work. LOL.
<nuxil> no it dosent.. it dosent load java app on sites..
<solifugus> How can I turn on my ssh server on kubuntu, so i can remotely ssh into it?
<nuxil> sshd
<nuxil> but you probealy want to configure it first
<solifugus> ok.. first step.. i need to install it.
<solifugus> I just need to backup this laptop... so i can send it in for repair.
<solifugus> this is across my local network..
<nuxil> on remote pc run sshd and on pc you want to accsess from ssh IP
<nuxil> simple
<solifugus> normally its /etc/init.d/sshd start  ---> after kubuntu install, it was /etc/init.d/ssh start   (they just leave out the d)
<solifugus> i wrote a script to tunnel a tar stream over ssh to a storage device on an winxp machine, using cygwin.
<solifugus> my test worked.. so.. here goes 200GB of backups..
<nuxil> solifugus, if you want to do backup you lappy over nertwork , you can also use netcat
<nuxil> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<nuxil> !jre
<nuxil> java app fail to start in ff3.. in ff2 it says it cant load java plugin . i have installed about all stuff named java now from the repo. anyone got an idea why it fails ?
<nuxil> i hate java with all of my hart
<mr---t-> did you load the jre package or from javas site?
<nuxil> mr---t-, what you mean?
<nuxil> i just install stuff from apt
<mr---t-> I know that ff3  java doesn't work if you install from the sun website
<nuxil> no i didnt do that
<mr---t-> I also know that mozilla has an add on for java that will interfere with it waorking
<nuxil> on the site im trying to access. it says. start: applet not omotoalized
<nuxil> *initialized
<nuxil> thats in ff3
<nuxil> in ff2 it says it cant load java plugin
<mr---t-> stupid question  did you rstart ff after installing
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> https://secure.buypass.no/wips/service
<nuxil> that site
<nuxil> can you load it ?
<nuxil> that was wrong
<mr---t-> I m not sure it's not in english
<nuxil> http://www.norsk-tipping.no/page?id=97&tp=tm
<nuxil> click on Ny epost
<nuxil> it should be in the top middle of the site
<nuxil> mr---t-, just look at the status bar
<nuxil> what it say?
<mr---t-> yes i can load it  I can't read it  but can load it
<calcmandan> running 8.04.1 on an e2180 cpu with 2gb of ram.  My machine was running just fine today.  Shut it down properly.  I came back to boot it back up and it won't boot up.  Tells me to choose a bootable media and hit a key.  So I'm now loaded on a live disc and mounted the hdd.  I am seeing root right now.  Anyone know where I should look to see why grub isn't loading?
<nuxil> hmm
<nuxil> mr---t-, why do you think i cant load it?
<mr---t-> what's the error  in english
<flaccid> nuxil: sorry i just got here, what is your issue?
<nuxil> mr---t-, in ff2 or ff3 ?
<nuxil> flaccid, i cant get java working,,
<mr---t-> ff3 they may be looking for windoze
<flaccid> calcmandan: if your grub is not loading at all it may not be installed or needs re-install.
<flaccid> !grubfix | calcmandan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<flaccid> !fixgrub | calcmandan
<ubottu> calcmandan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> nuxil: which browser and which java?
<calcmandan> flaccid: I had grub installed before. it booted up just fine until just a bit ago.
<nuxil> flaccid, ff2 and ff3 and all versions.
<nuxil> 5 and 6
<mr---t-> flaccid got you I'm out
<flaccid> calcmandan: yeah i read that. but asking for bootable media usually means it can't find an MBR if the disks *are* being detected
<flaccid> mr---t-: huh?
<flaccid> nuxil: hardy?
<nuxil> flaccid, im trying to access my site. on a norwegian gambling site. the site is java. and they are suppose to support windows and linux. but not mac
<nuxil> flaccid, yes
<mr---t-> you are better equiped to help than I
<nuxil> flaccid, i got this smart card reader i need for identification. i got it working. easly. but not java :\
<flaccid> mr---t-: i am, eeek */me runs away :o
<flaccid> nuxil: does this java display? http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<nuxil> 1 sec
<nuxil> "Test your JVM" and its blank.
<nuxil> let me try ff3
<nuxil> it started in ff3
<flaccid> which browser didn't work with the above URL, nuxil?
<nuxil> ff2
<nuxil> flaccid, not by any chance norwegian?
<flaccid> ah yeah i had problems with that one and don't think i could work it out. run firefox2 from konsole, then goto the java test page above and then paste the output it does in konsole to pastebin
 * mr---t- wonders if running both versions could cause a conflict?
<calcmandan> flaccid: i reinstalled grub using the directinos on that page. If it works man, thank you.
<nuxil> mr---t-, lol thats funny.. if you start up ff2. then startup ff3. ff3 becomes ff2 and VS
<nuxil> flaccid, hold on
<flaccid> calcmandan: sweet as np
<flaccid> nuxil: yeah thats how they designed it i think with the ubuntu packaging
 * mr---t- guess i'm thinking like windoze....
<nuxil> flaccid, looks bad
<nuxil> http://pastebin.ca/106763
<zkuut3r> hi
<flaccid> nuxil: i can't load that page for some reason
<flaccid> something wrong with their server or something
<nuxil> strange
<nuxil> what does it say
<nuxil> flaccid, did you use ff2 or ff3 ?
<flaccid> nothing, and a few weird tags in the source
<flaccid> konq and opera
<nuxil> konq is not supported on that site, but opera is,
<flaccid> nuxil: put it up on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<flaccid> on pastebin.ca ?
<nuxil> yes pls
<flaccid> anyway paste it on the ubuntu pastebin and i'll check it out
<nuxil> <tr height="3"><td></td></tr>
<flaccid> ?
<nuxil> thouse are the tags is get
<flaccid> nuxil: goto http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and put in the output from running firefox from konsole and loading the java test page
<nuxil> i did already
<nuxil> http://pastebin.ca/106763
<flaccid> no @ the ubuntu pastebin
<nuxil> why there?
<flaccid> [15:09] <flaccid> nuxil: put it up on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<flaccid> because your pastebin.ca link aint working for me
<nuxil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26382/
<flaccid> nuxil: did you set up sun java and thats what you want to use or the open java out of the box
<nuxil> open java out of the box
<flaccid> nuxil: when you goto the java test page in fx3, what type of java does it say you are using once the applet is fully loaded?
<nuxil> 1 sec
<nuxil> it says im using 1.6
<nuxil> java 6
<flaccid> nuxil: which vendor?
<nuxil> sun microsystems inc
<flaccid> so you did install sun.
<nuxil> no i havent, unless ff has done it for me.
<nuxil> i only use apt or adept to install stuff
<flaccid> nuxil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842739 but i never got it to work myself. you may need sudo update-alternatives --config java . it might also be a good idea to go over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<nuxil> flaccid, what does your vendor say
<flaccid> i use Sun
<nuxil> *         4    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java is set to default
<nuxil> weird
<flaccid> um you should upgrade and use java 1.6.0 / 6
<flaccid> feel free to pastebin dpkg -l | grep java
<nuxil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26385/
<flaccid> you have at least 3 javas installed
<flaccid> what is your sudo update-java-alternatives -l ?
<nuxil> java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<nuxil> java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<nuxil> java-gcj 1042 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<nuxil> thouse
<flaccid> you might want to update alternatives and select only sun
<nuxil> erm.. im going to remove all java related suff..
<flaccid> there is some you shouldn't remove but yeah
<nuxil> hehe.. to late :p
<nuxil> so everything i purged now
<flaccid> cool, i guess. from memory one of those might be needed by firefox, but anyway
<nuxil> should i only install sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre  ?
<flaccid> i never got sun java to work in firefox2 on hardy due to an exception
<flaccid> and sun-java6-plugin
<nuxil> ok. trying that
<nuxil> soon i need some sticks to hold my eyes open.. its 7:30 am and i been messing with this all night
<chalcedony> nuxil: it's like that
<flaccid> well i messed with trying to get it working for hours as well. opera is my main browser so it didn't matter much. i went to #firefox for some help and they didn't care, the only thing they cared about is the launch of fx3. no wonder i prefer qt stuff
<flaccid> bbs
<nuxil> bleh.. it doesnt work.. i
<nuxil> i'll continue this carp tomorrow
<orvv_> hi
<orvv_> lol
<orvv_> LOLL
<orvv_> kwifi don,t hawe wpa2
<orvv_> what to use?
<orvv_> I need this ASAP
<tuxwulf> Install the supplicant thing?
<flaccid> orvv_: knetworkmanager
<orvv_> k
<orvv_> is it possible to dowload the package into a usb flash?
<flaccid> orvv_: yes
<orvv_> are heron packages on some website?
<flaccid> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<_2> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<orvv_> thanks
<orvv_> lol
<flaccid> anyone use a program or something to get youtube movies from youtube URLs ?
<flaccid> ah youtube-dl
<_2> cool  i just applied a patch to libdvdread3 and now i can rib the newer dvd titles
<flaccid> sweet. i hope that makes the package?
<_2> flaccid yeah.  i got it from debian.org sid
<_2> as a tarball of course.
<flaccid> ah coolio
 * _2 is happy now.
 * _2 gets tic'd when he can't copy/edit/rewrite/hack/'and generally manipulate in any way he chooses' anything on/in his computer.
<_2> is that an FOSS thang ???
<RawSushi> hmm, why is there no sound in KDE by default?
<RawSushi> I can't seem to figure out how to fix it
<flaccid> RawSushi: there is sound by default, you must have a problem of some kind
<RawSushi> yeah, in gnome there is
<RawSushi> but in KDE..not on my end
<_2> alt+f2 enter blah!
<_2> hear glass break ?
<flaccid> RawSushi: check kmix and alsamixer to make sure its not muted or turned down. also test that alsa can play within kde with aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<RawSushi> no
<flaccid> ok you don't have to then.
<RawSushi> no n
<RawSushi> no no
<RawSushi> I was answering _2
<_2> flaccid :)
<RawSushi> I will try what you said :P
<_2> there is also a sound trouble shooting page    not that it will actually help...
<_2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tuxwulf> !dolphin | tuxwulf
<flaccid> cool
<ubottu> tuxwulf, please see my private message
<anom01y> how can I change the default file manager from dolphin back to konqueror ?
<flaccid> anom01y: system settings | default applications
<anom01y> flaccid: there is no spot there to change default file manager
<anom01y> just default browser, email, terminal
<flaccid> anom01y: you have to do it per extension/mime type in file associations
<anom01y> hmm
<flaccid> i mean default file manager wouldn't really work because of all the different files
<_2> there is an "alternative" on that isn't there ?  x-file-manager   or something ?
<_2> in /usr/bin/
<_2> maybe not.
<_2> x-session-manager    x-window-manager    x-terminal-emulator  x-www-browser
<_2> nothing on file manager in dapper
<flaccid> !enter | _2
<ubottu> _2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_2> now i have to distribute this patch to several other boxen.   at least they are all one arch
<_2> did
<_2> i
<_2> do
<_2> that ?
<flaccid> don't do that.
<_2> don't be a jerk,  you know i dont use enter a punct.
<franco> hi
<flaccid> !respect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respect
<_2> you don't,  i wont.   :)
<flaccid> _2: you have offended me. please read the rules and be respectful as per the CoC.
<_2> lol  :)))   ok.
<flaccid> _2: one piece of advice. don't call users names on irc.
<_2> i call everyone names.   how else can we tell whom we are addressing ?
<flaccid> _2: by their nickname, not by 'jerk' or other terms
<_2> like i said,  you don't act like one, i wont either.
<flaccid> _2: i don't make the rules, i just enforce them. you act like many things, but i aint calling you by them because of the rules and CoC.
<_2> are you finished ?
<flaccid> i am unless you continue.
 * _2 always continues.
<_2> continue to what?  btw
 * flaccid yawns
<stdin> Daddy's home, behave children
<_2> stdin lol
<jussi01> And big brother...
<flaccid> im not a child.
<Tm_T> hi stdin son
<_2> jussi01  hey,  are you watching me ?
<jussi01> I watch everyone
<_2> :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: me too?
<jussi01> Now lets get back on topic shall we?
<_2> what topic ?
<stdin> the one in the topic :)
<_2> i'm waiting for a question to show up.
<jussi01> Kubuntu Support :)
<_2> are we on topic now ?
<_2> here's a new topic  "thank god _2 left"  you can all talk about that noe.
<rasmus> Hi! I have some problem usng a external harddrive.
<rasmus> i've got a LaCie usb 2,0 disk. Before i had some problems mounting the drive but that is solved thanx to some threads on a forum
<greeklegend> go on..
<rasmus> So, now the problem is that i can't transfer files containing "bizarr" letters like &, åäö, and such
<greeklegend> i don't think the FAT filesystem supports putting letters like that in filenames? am i wrong?
<greeklegend> do you really need to use these characters?
<rasmus> Well, i think it's a NTFS system
<rasmus> Well, since i'm swedish åäö for exemple is pretty well used in file-names
<greeklegend> NTFS? hmm i'll try making a file on my ntfs partition
<rasmus> the thing is that i want to back up my harddrive, and it's not relly conventient to change names on files ;-).
<greeklegend> yeah i gotcha
<rasmus> ?
<greeklegend> ok well i managed to make a file with the ä
<rasmus> ah, i see
<greeklegend> what are you using to copy the stuff?
<rasmus> so, do you have any idea of what i sould do
<rasmus> Well i used dolphin and konqueror
<rasmus> and they both say that they can't write to the disk
<rasmus> My old lacie-disk generates no problems though
<greeklegend> what kubuntu version are you using?
<rasmus> gutsy gibbon
<greeklegend> hmm ok i can do it but i'm on hardy
<greeklegend> can you copy the files in the terminal?
<rasmus>  well, my old harddrive has a fat partition. Is it possible for me to format my hardrive to fat, using linux?
<rasmus> How do i use the terminal for copying?
<greeklegend> we certainly can format your harddrive to fat but lets try that later
<rasmus> ok
<rasmus> so the copying then
<greeklegend> ahh lets say you have a file called /home/ramus/äää
<rasmus> yeah
<greeklegend> and your harddrive is mounted at /media/harddrive
<rasmus> ok
<greeklegend> try "cp /home/ramus/äää /media/harddrive"
<rasmus> pleas wait and i'll try
<rasmus> that's strange, it says it cant find the file on my harddrive, i'll check the spelling
<greeklegend> hang on, are you copying files off the harddrive onto your computer or from your computer to your harddrive
<rasmus> from my computer. For some reason the konsole don't find any of my files i'm trying to open or copy. I guess i have miss spelled something
<rasmus> but i can't see what
<hateball> Try tab-completing them :)
<greeklegend> you're in the wrong directory?
<rasmus> that could be the reason. Should i be in the "copy from"- directory?
<greeklegend> yes
<greeklegend> do you know how to change directory in the console?
<rasmus> well, appearently i was there
<rasmus> Yes, and i'm in my home-folder
<rasmus> there i have my file "a" (can try "ä" later), but it wouln't find it
<greeklegend> try ./a instead of a
<rasmus> the dot before the slash?
<greeklegend> yes
<rasmus> sorry, does not work :-(
<greeklegend> is the file there if you type "ls"?
<rasmus> i wrote this:  cp /home/ramus./a /media/harddrive
<rasmus> No sorry
<greeklegend> ohhh
<rasmus> cp /home/ramus/a /media/LaCie
<rasmus> That was the first i tried.
<greeklegend> ok that should have worked
<hateball> could try adding a / tho
<hateball>  /media/LaCie/
<greeklegend> how are you creating this file? if it doesn't show up in ls something must be seriously wrong...
<rasmus> no, sorry, didn't work. But now it's not the drive but the file on my computer that is not working. Strange, i'll try to copy it some where else on my drive
<rasmus> well, i copied to my home-folder using konqueror
<hateball> touch x && cp x x2
<rasmus> and konqueror opens it all right
<greeklegend> ok how about we start from the begining
<rasmus> this is really strange. What can be wrong? I tried copy to another place on my computer. It keeps on telling me the source file don't exist
<greeklegend> cd ~
<greeklegend> touch ./abc
<greeklegend> cp ./abc /media/laCie
<hateball> cd ~
<hateball> touch x && cp x x2
<hateball> is easier :p
<hateball> should give you x and x2 in the current dir
<rasmus> whait, should i write "touch ./abc" or just "./abc", sorry for my lack of english-knowlidge
<greeklegend> "touch ./abc"
<rasmus> ok, that's done
<sbucatino> who knows alsa input device /dev/etcet  with mic boosteed
<greeklegend> "cp ./abc /media/laCie"
<elo_> sup people
<rasmus> Hateball, thanx for the help, but it's esier to just get help from one person ;-)
<hateball> ;)
<greeklegend> lol good to have someone making sure i don't say anything wrong
<rasmus> that worked
<greeklegend> ok now let's try...
<rasmus> so, ill try to make a file containing a ä then
<greeklegend> yeah
<greeklegend> exactly
<elo_> guys i used to run kubuntu feisty and it's been a long time since i have personalized kubuntu, but i recently installed 8.04 and am kinda lost on a few things
<rasmus> that didn't work
<arkygeek_> hi.  in kde4, i don't get focus unless i click on the title bar of a window.... how do i set it so that I get focus by clicking anywhere on a window?
<hateball> So it's probably been mounted with ISO-blabla instead of UTF-8 then
<rasmus> some thing like "not valid or complet" (i get error messages in swedish)
<elo_> for .deb files i remember having the ability to right click and choose to install it, on this new kubuntu i dont have that choice and have to use the console to do it. also i recently installed a few programs using the repositories and am unable to find any of them in the menu (i'm running the kde4 version)
<rasmus> well, i tried changing that before when mounting i dolphin. Didn't make any differens but maybe i should try again
<hateball> try mounting in the terminal
<rasmus> ah, great, how do i do?
<hateball> I'll skip the sudo, fill in when you're prompted
<rasmus> ok
<hateball> unmount /media/lacie
<hateball> or whatever it was
<greeklegend> its umount i think :P
<greeklegend> not unmount
<hateball> correct
<hateball> :p
<hateball> hold on!
<rasmus> unmount didn't work, so i guess your right ;-)
<greeklegend> sorry i have to go to dinner....
<greeklegend> i'll leave you in hateball's good hands
<rasmus> ok, thanx a lot for all the help!
<arkygeek_> rasmus: umount
<rasmus> no, it's unmounted
<hateball> mount -o iocharset=utf8 /dev/sdWhatever /some/dir/
<hateball> I think...
 * hateball ponders
<rasmus> hehe, so, what about sd whatever?
<hateball> Well the disk is discovered as /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc or something
<rasmus> so i change it to the apropriate name?
<rasmus> sdb1 could that be right?
<hateball> yep
<hateball> if you have one hdd in the system, it's quite likely
<rasmus> and "some/dir" what, do i write there?
<hateball> then it needs to be mounted in to an existing dir
<hateball> so.... mkdir /media/usbdisk
<hateball> or something
<hateball> and mount to that
<rasmus> so then i write: mount -o iocharset=utf8 /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdisk?
<hateball> yep
<hateball> assuming I got the syntax right
<hateball> dont normally force charsets...
<rasmus> you've got!
<rasmus> ok :-)
<rasmus> so, now i try to copie again right?
<hateball> ye
<hateball> well
<hateball> you could just touch /media/yourdir/åäö
 * hateball touches because it's a nice thing to do
<hateball> The bad touch
<yao_ziyua1> am i right that kde 4.1 beta packages are not authenticated?
<ocs__> hi. how can i force an x window app (my_app) to be displayed at position x,y on the screen ?
<rasmus> so i'll do that directly to the usbdrive?
<hateball> Ye rasmus
<rasmus> that seemed to work, i'll check
<hateball> neat
<rasmus> hm, the file is there!
<hateball> :)
<hateball> alright
<rasmus> wonderfull
<rasmus> so, should i try to move a file with konqueror maybe
<hateball> cd ~ && touch åäö && cp åäö /media/disk/
<hateball> so you can see if it can copy
<hateball> but sure, konqueror should work as well :)
<rasmus> hey! Your my heroe for the day!
<hateball> najs ;d
<rasmus> so how do i keep it mounting this way?
<hateball> hmmm
<rasmus> Will it remeber?
<hateball> Nop
<rasmus> :'-(
<hateball> I think there's a way to configure the automounter...
<hateball> But dunno how
<rasmus> ok
<hateball> or you can add the drive to /etc/fstab
<hateball> to have it permanently mounted
<rasmus> ok, but what happens if i wsitch it of?
<hateball> or you just make a little script that does the mounting
<hateball> Not much, it wont be accessible is all
<rasmus> ok, great. So how do i add it?
<hateball> Hmm
<hateball> lets see
<hateball> Well I dunno
<hateball> it's not a good solution
<hateball> if you switch that disk for another or something it wont behave proper
<hateball> Better to fix the automount thingy
<rasmus> ok
<rasmus> well, i've got another problem to i'm afraid
<hateball> Shoot
<hateball> Just killing time at work anyhow :D
<rasmus> hahaha. Great!
<rasmus> my computer is keeping on telling me the drive (tha't you just helped me with) has a size of 10 mb. Well, it's a 500 GB drive.
<hateball> haha
<hateball> Now that is a problem
<hateball> Hmmm
<hateball> is konqueror telling you that?
<rasmus> yep
<hateball> what does "df -h" tell you?
<tictric_> -h means human readable
<hateball> ye
<tictric_> try 'man df'
<rasmus> i'll just write it like that?
<hateball> It wasnt a question tictric_  :)
<hateball> ye rasmus
<tictric_> to helpful like always :)
<rasmus> it tells me the same, 10M
<hateball> how weird
<rasmus> :-)
<hateball> is the drive new?
<rasmus> in deed
<rasmus> yes
<rasmus> got it today
<hateball> ah
<rasmus> not formatted?
<hateball> perhaps weirdly
<rasmus> soolution?
<hateball> you could slap it around with fdisk
<tictric_> hateball: just saw the question out of the corner of the eye (the right one)
<hateball> or if you dont mind a few gnome packages, apt-get install gparted
<hateball> and use that
<hateball> No harm done tictric_  ;)
<hateball> I'm not a kde guy, is there a gparted equiv?
<rasmus> well, i don't mind using gparted
<rasmus> i guess, haven't tried it
<tictric_> qtparted
<hateball> ah :)
<tictric_> ha
<rasmus> should i use that instad?
<hateball> well either works
<rasmus> insted
<rasmus> sorry, my spelling is getting wors
<rasmus> to hungry ;-D
<hateball> :D
<hateball> I know the feeling
<hateball> Been up for over 30 hours now with no sleep... and hungry
<rasmus> are you native english speakers?
<rasmus> oh, that's crazy
<hateball>  /me hails from sweden
<hateball> ..
<rasmus> men va fan, kunde vi inte snacka svenska då?
<hateball> English chan ;)
<rasmus> ah
<rasmus> hehe
<hateball> Plus someone else could learn a thing :)
<rasmus> yeah, that's allright
 * hateball waits for his workbuddy to get into the office so he can go home
<hateball> :|
<hateball> Work yesterday... then party with work... afterparty... and then back to work
<hateball> Haha
<rasmus> haha, the way of the warrior
<hateball> Indeed
<hateball> 4 weeks of freedom await in about an hour tho :>
<rasmus> sounds nice
<hateball> So anyhow, how's gparted coming?
<hateball> or qtparted
<rasmus> Hm, qtparted thells me
<rasmus> sdb1 has 465,61 gb free
<hateball> Hmmm
<hateball> Since there's nothing on it anyhow, you could try deleting the partition and creating a new
<hateball> Just for the sake of it
<hateball> Trial and error :D
<rasmus> ok, ill do that. Maybe i should make it a FAT?
<hateball> Yeah, FAT32 is a good choice if you intend to move it among PC's
<rasmus> and i guess i'll have to
<hateball> Unless you really need to have 4GB+ files on it
<rasmus> no, i'll don't need to back up movies ;-)
<hateball> can always split anyhow, just saying
 * hateball cries out for kebab
<rasmus> haha, ok, i'll try to fix this. Thanks alot for all the help! I'm indeed gratefull. And i wish you a pleasent vacation with alot of kebab
<hateball> ;D
 * hateball goes back to not doing anything
<waylandbill> I have a touchpad that is not in convenient spot and it very sensitive. Moving my palm simply near it affects it. I disabled in the past using ksynaptics, but notice it is no longer available in the repos. How does one disable the touchpad without it?
<gas001> remove the synaptics section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slobad23> is there any reason why i would lose the outside part of my windows ?
<waylandbill> gas001: and to enable it later, put it back in.. so I would want to comment it out. Easy enough.
<slobad23> the minimize/maximize and close part around the window has vanishe
<waylandbill> slobad23: the window decorations? are you running compiz (desktop effects) ?
<slobad23> yeah - that's when it started :)
<slobad23> all i have turned on is wobbly windows and desktop cube. should i just turn the thing off?
<waylandbill> slobad23: that is one drawback. It's still pretty new software and has problems. Turning it off (using the standard kwin) should fix the problem.
<slobad23> compiz is pretty new and clunky... or the version of kde i am using?
<hateball> are you running emerald as window decorator?
<slobad23> i am such a linux newbie - i have no idea hateball :)
<hateball> :)
<hateball> Well did the problem start when you turned on effects?
<hateball> Or did it work at first?
<slobad23> it works now - if i log out and back in its all ok again - it just turns off at seemingly random points. like just now i opened konquerer and all the window borders vanished. but i have opened it now and its back
<Hamming> hey all :) are there any network specific trouble shooting channels?
<hateball> It can be buggy like that
<slobad23> ah ok
<slobad23> as long as its not something i have done wrong
<hateball> But you can just open a terminal and do: emerald --replace &
<hateball> if thats what you're using
<hateball> or if its kwin etc
<hateball> you can check in compiz settings
<slobad23> one day someone is going to tell me to put something in the terminal that is going to cause mayhem on my pc and i wont have any idea - i'll just do it without question :)
<hateball> Have faith in the terminal, for it is the light
<hateball> Like mum used to say, always google strangers
<slobad23> apt-get is genius
<hateball> It is indeed
<slobad23> isnt emerald pretty :)
<slobad23> oh no - i closed the terminal and the windows are gone again :)
<hateball> thats why you need to launch with an & at the end
<hateball> so it runs regardless
<hateball> emerald --replace &
<slobad23> i put the & in there
<slobad23> but when i close the terminal it disappears
<slobad23> i'll just leave the terminal open after emerald --replace &
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> try using xterm
<slobad23> :S
<hateball> instead of konsole or whatever
<slobad23> trying that now*
<slobad23> here is how much of a NUB i am - where do i find xterm in this thing? :p
<hateball> you can start it from konsole :p
<hateball> xterm &
<slobad23> still vanishing after closing the terminal
<hateball> thats messed up
<hateball> is emerald different to what you had before?
<slobad23> look at the newbie go! i tried "sudo emerald --replace &" and its working without the terminal
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> you shouldnt launch it as root tho
<hateball> should work just fine anyhow
<slobad23> give me my moment in the sun hateball :)
<hateball> Just saying.... sudo'ing at random isnt good ;)
<slobad23> ;)
<slobad23> good to know though
 * djwisdom thinks hateball is correct.
<hateball> \o/
<hateball> Yay.
<slobad23> (b ^_^)b
<hateball> Damn advanced asian smileys :|
 * djwisdom thinks try doing  exec xterm &  then 'might' work
<slobad23> what is "exec xterm &" all about
<hateball> starting xterm
<hateball> :)
<Hamming> anyone here got experince using desktop sharing and  remote desktop connection???
<hateball> I dunno how konsole works (gnome guy, dont shoot) but gnome-terminal wont accept &
<hateball> Whereas xterm does
<jussi01> & works with konsole
<hateball> Well gnome-terminal accepts it, it just... ignores it and kills the app regardless when you close the terminal ;d
 * djwisdom thinks yah: but the trick in closing the window is don't click the x button, just type exit. that'll let the executing program run and not close along with the previous terminal.
<Hamming> are desktop sharing and remote desktop connection the simplest tools to use for remotely helping someone?
<tictric_> slobad23: google a bit round. I remember there was a setting that one has to enable or disable to avoid that disappearing frame stuff
<tictric_> I just cannot remember what it was and am not using anymore
<Hamming> are there any other channels to get help?
<jussi01> Hamming: Help with?
<Hamming> me remotely controling my brothers comp and showing how to do some things
<slobad23> thanks for all the help ladies and gents
<Hamming> thro the two kde krdc and krfb programs
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> anybody an idea why k3b can't get audio data from freedb2.org?
<noaXess> or is freedb2.org out, offline
<waylandbill> okay. removing the synaptics section in the xorg configuration just makes the xserver fail. :-/
<mooper> hiya, my mouse pointer has gone all weird
<mooper> can I reset it?
<mooper> its turned into a line of weirdness about an inch long
<mooper> oh, its fixed its self now
<HPDV2000> you can reset it at the system manager
<HPDV2000> ... ^^;
<elo_> guys i used to run kubuntu feisty and it's been a long time since i have personalized kubuntu, but i recently installed 8.04 and am kinda lost on a few things
<elo_> for .deb files i remember having the ability to right click and choose to install it, on this new kubuntu i dont have that choice and have to use the console to do it. also i recently installed a few programs using the repositories and am unable to find any of them in the menu (i'm running the kde4 version)
<elo_> also i just installed 7zip through adept yet i am unable to access it to unrar multiple rar files... ark is acting like an idiot so i am unable to use it to do the job
<djdarkman> how can I make a user that has the right to access only 1 or more user specified directories?
<djdarkman> I want to make a restricted user that can SSH on my PC but I don`t want it to access my stuff
<djdarkman> just the webserver`s directory
<powertoo1|lappy> Where can I remove a program from starting with kde at login, not in autostart, just saved from last logout
<waylandbill> powertoo1|lappy: close the program before you log out.
<powertoo1|lappy> waylandbill: I would but it was compiz and I can't see to close it
<waylandbill> powertoo1|lappy: you actually have to set kwin as your window manager in that case.
<cbus> morning
<cbus> how do i add a ~/.Xdefaults?
<cbus> kubuntu feels like ignoring the file :)
<Assurbanipal> hi guys
<Assurbanipal> i just moved from ubuntu to kubuntu but got no sound
<cbus> hello
<Assurbanipal> can plz someone help?
<cbus> no clue whats wrong, but i do have problems with .Xdefaults :/
<purrin> Hi
<purrin> I've got a compaq presario b1900 and I can't get the sound to work with kubuntu this is my first linux experience any clues.
<sherii> hi people
<purrin> I've got a compaq presario b1900 and I can't get the sound to work with kubuntu this is my first linux experience, any clues please?
<sbucatino> mm
<flaccid> nntr purrin. have you checked alsamixer and kmix for volumes and mutes?
<sbucatino> purrin: lspci | grep Audio
<flaccid> purrin: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<sbucatino> flaccid: i have a problem with xvidcap .... it seems is working on oss instead of alsa= low volume -.-''
<flaccid> dang
<purrin> flaccid: there was no sound from that command.
<flaccid> purrin: what was the output?
<purrin> ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<flaccid> well sounds like the driver and alsa are working
<purrin> flaccid: Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<purrin> I did a google search and it seems I'm not the only one with this problem
<flaccid> a few people have reported this kind of thing recently but im not sure if the cases are the same
<purrin> any suggestions on where I can go from here then please?
<dr_Willis> Ubuntu/Kubuntu forums?
<purrin> We tried those.
<mooper> has anyone put kubuntu on an eee
<dthacker> mooper: google is your friend, ask google http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:kubuntu:home
<purrin> I tired the compaq website as well still no luck getting sound to work on compaq presario b1900 doesn't look like an immediately solvable probalem any other ideas guys?
<dr_Willis> try some other disrtos with newer versions of the kernel/other packages. see if any of them work
<dr_Willis>  my one  laptop issues vanished when i tried the next release of ubuntu
<purrin> dmesg says: hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead. does that help?
<nitin> hello, I can play mp3 songs but when I try to make audio cd by using k3b it says it can't find reqd. packages and asks me to convert to wav files. what package do I need?
<dthacker> purrin: have you filed a bug?
<purrin> no, I've just installed kubuntu and am new to it. I don't know enough to do that
<dthacker> nitin: I use "make a data cd" if I'm going to put mp3 files on it.  My CD player reads it.
<dr_Willis> theres some extra packages k3b needs to handle  mp3 - i THINK you can install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it will grab that package, and some others you mayu want.
<chack-6> Bonjour, quel utilitaire de monitoring doit je utiliser pour monitorer des serveurs linux , en mode text
<bazhang> !fr | chack-6
<ubottu> chack-6: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Cuaderno> sorry
<Cuaderno> where is the grub.conf
<Cuaderno> file_
<ocs__> hi. how can i set a keyboard shortcut for changing the desktop ?
<ocs__> found
<ocs__> never mind
<darcy> Does anyone know why my entire computer would lock up when I'm trying to burn an ISO with k3b?
<darcy> What program would you recommend for burning DVD ISO files?
<tdn> How do I delete all files that is in relative paths in a text file? Note that the file names may contain spaces that needs to be escaped.
<dr_Willis> tdn,  some creative scripting and the use of xargs, may be needed.
<dr_Willis> tdn,  in such complex cases. I often make a script that reads the file. then prints out the 'rm whatever' commands. so i can visually check to be sure its doing it right. befor i try the actual command.
<tdn> dr_Willis, ok.
<dr_Willis> the power of the command line. :)
<compilerwriter> Well it took like three weeks but my x-session finally started acting really buggy.  It was a relief though to only have to restart x and not the whole blasted machine.
<nordmoen> I'm having some problems unpacking a rar archive, getting CRC error, Ark is telling me that one of the rar files is missing but it is there...
<Githzerai> nordmoen: maybe rar package name isn't correct
<compilerwriter> does Kmail utilize sendmail to send mail?
<jabba> where is my eth0 device defined? i can't find it in /dev
<nordmoen> Githzerai: thanks, when you said it, I noticed that 2 small letters should have been bigg, thanks!!!
<jabba> virtualbox needs to know what it's called so i can attach it to the interface, and just using 'eth0' doesn't work.
<Filipe_PI> Brasileiros?
<nordmoen> *capitalized sorry my English isn't the best
<Filipe_PI> ???
<Jucato> !br | Filipe_PI
<ubottu> Filipe_PI: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Filipe_PI> Obrigado ubottu
<Filipe_PI> ...
<Filipe_PI> ...
<Filipe_PI> Valeu,
<evan__> why must i always start compiz manual?
<spiroo> Is it possible to associate files to a certain wine application installed, so it works? For the moment it does not work to open correct application when I press open on a file.
<jussi01> spiroo: yes it is - I have had it that .doc opens in word with crossover
<jussi01> I just right clicked, then the spanner, then moved the app up on the list
<spiroo> yes, I have phpDesigner which I want to work. But when I am trying to open it fails
<spiroo> The process starts, but then it just dies
<spiroo> I want all my web devlopment files like html, css, php and so on to associate to phpDesigner. That is the only editor that works good. Unfortunatly they do not develop it for linux.
<mefistofele> have you ever tried eclipse, spiroo?
<spiroo> mefistofele: Well, I think I have tried every single editor for linux :D
<mefistofele> eclipse is not php-only so I dunno if you tried it or not
<spiroo> And yes I have been testing Eclipse, and it is to much and I just hate the interface.
<spiroo> I want a clean app, good support for projects, large projects, nice highlight, and if not I should be able to change every single syntax highlight, which no editor can today except Dreamweaver and phpDesigner 2008 as I know. The highlighter is the most important thing. Then it should have a nice and clean interface which not has anything if I do not want it. I want the screen ONLY to show my code and nothing else.
<compilerwriter> Does kubuntu enable sendmail by default
<spiroo> phpDesigner also have a build in debugger, which is quite nice and effectively does my job a lot easier, but it is not any requirement.
<mefistofele> spiroo: you can set up the association under kcontrol->Default Applications->File Associations
<spiroo> mefistofele: I already have.
<mefistofele> but it's not working?
<mefistofele> ah
<spiroo> BUT when I am open the file, wine start phpDesigner, BUT it just dies before open the application or the file.
<spiroo> The only thing that is working is to open phpDesigner itself and then inside the app open my files.
<mefistofele> ok
<mefistofele> try doing it from the command line
<spiroo> Then I could open the files inside the app. I want easyness :D If I cannot get the most effectively way to do it, then I do not care .P
<mefistofele> no, I mean
<mefistofele> for debugging purposes
<mefistofele> go to a directory with some php files you're working on
<mefistofele> and do wine <wherever you have phpdesigner> <name of a php file>
<spiroo> ah well, why should I? I use my webserver for that ;) What phpDesigner has is a live debugger which print error when I am coding.
<mefistofele> spiroo: I'm asking you to duplicate on the command line what kde does when it launches phpdesigner with the association, so that we can see some useful debugging output on the command line to solve your problem.
<spiroo> I have a open project which loads a directory. But It would be nice if I just could open the file by double click on someone, and then file and application loads.
<mefistofele> spiroo: right now it seems to be failing silently and that doesn't give us any helpful information about how to fix the problem
<mefistofele> spiroo: do you understand?
<spiroo> mefistofele: Ah, hehe, well my english is not the best :D Well, i think I understand. You want me to do "wine <wherever you have phpdesigner> <name of a php file>"
<mefistofele> that's character
<mefistofele> er
<mefistofele> correct
<antonio_> alguien habla español?
<spiroo> Well, it is going to take awhile, I have to go into right folder, and wine application folder to find.
<mefistofele> ok
<spiroo> mefistofele: Lol, but what is the path to wine and program files folder?
<delilaz> hello everyone, kubuntu informed me to do a fsck in maintenance mode (# mount -n -o remount, rw/), My question is do I have to write the "#" sign and also do I have to do it as "sudo"
<mefistofele> spiroo: wine should be in your path.  so all you have to do is "wine".  I don't know where your program files folder would be... that could be configured to go wherever you wanted
<mefistofele> spiroo: probably it's in your home dir someplace, perhaps in .wine
<spiroo> mefistofele: is this correct: "wine C:/Program\ Files/phpDesigner\ 2008/phpDesigner2008.exe index.php"
<compilerwriter> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<compilerwriter> | antonio
<tvrtko> whats the gtype for unsigned long long in c?
<mefistofele> spiroo: give it a try
<spiroo> mefistofele, well nvm, it was correct. I had the app open. I closed and did the command.
<delilaz> Is maintenance mode the same as recovery mode?
<spiroo> mefistofele. Well, now it works, but when i open by double click or right click -> open then it does not work
<compilerwriter> Is there a way to use kmail from the command line a la sendmail?
<mefistofele> spiroo: it works on the command line but not from the gui?  gui is perhaps not configured properly then.  go into kcontrol and look at the file association
<spiroo> mefistofele: Yes, it does work from command line and not gui. But the file association is correct and application opens halfway when I am opening a file. But the application dies before it opens the file.
<spiroo> mefistofele: This is the command line which is configured at the moment which does not work: "env WINEPREFIX="/home/spiroo/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\phpDesigner 2008\phpDesigner2008.exe""
<mefistofele> spiroo: add  to the end
<spiroo> ?
<mefistofele> whoops
<mefistofele> add % U without the space inbetween to the end
<tuxs> hello friends!I have problem with nvidia graphic driver on kubuntu!I installed Nvidia Driver(download from official site),but,since of restart Camputer,KDM not runned and it hanged in the black pages!(mysystem complete hanged!)
<spiroo> mefistofele: It does not work, not sure if I have done right either.
<spiroo> Is this correct?: "env WINEPREFIX="/home/spiroo/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\phpDesigner 2008\phpDesigner2008.exe""
<spiroo> *"env WINEPREFIX="/home/spiroo/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\phpDesigner 2008\phpDesigner2008.exe""
<tuxs> hello friends!I have problem with nvidia graphic driver on kubuntu!I installed Nvidia Driver(download from official site),but,since of restart Camputer,KDM not runned and it hanged in the black pages!(mysystem complete hanged!)
<Tm_T> !nvidia | tuxs
<ubottu> tuxs: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spiroo> mefistofele: It does not work at all if application already is open
<tuxs> ubottu:I installed it driver by this doc:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto  !!But,I have problem!
<ubottu> tuxs: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mefistofele> spiroo: making it do that is probably not possible
<sparr> is there a program that can tile an animated gif?
<tuxs> ubottu::(
<mefistofele> spiroo: change it to this "env WINEPREFIX="/home/spiroo/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\phpDesigner 2008\phpDesigner2008.exe" % U" (remove space between % and U)
<spiroo> mefistofele: Gah I hate to be an asshole, but Windows is better for webdevlopers and webdesigners. You could think the linux world would be the platform which have the best editors, but they just suck.
<mefistofele> spiroo: personally I think eclipse is better than phpdesigner :)
<spiroo> Why?
<pierre_> Hi all - while updating using adept, I lost gnome !!! it's weired. any hint !
<mefistofele> spiroo: eclipse supports emacs keybindings which I've gotten used to, has mylyn which integrates with trac/bugzilla/etc and has task contexts, has a mercurial plugin so I'm not forced to use svn for everything, can use zend's php debugger, is very smart about handling include paths and libraries
<spiroo> mefistofele: Half of it I does not even know what it is. Probably because I dont need it :P But the most important like i said is highlight and interface as well as project structures.
<Rioting_pacifist> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<ImLiz> hi all, I started my desktop in recovery mode and went to run fsck but a warning stated that my system is mounted... now I recieved this command in a previous fsck warning and wondered if it was written correctly to unmount "mount -n -o remount,rw/"????
<ImLiz> anyone know?
<niklas_> Hello folks :)
<niklas_> I or better a friend of mine has a problem, after installing the Kubuntu 8.04 distribution on a laptop Grub won't startup and shows Error: 15, a manual grub-install /dev/sda then only let us boot to a grub command line ( grub> ) but doesn't load the grub menu file. any tipsto solve that? thank you in advance :)
<makdaknife> ImLiz: you can simply unmount using the umount command... however, if you want to fsck the partition that you system is running on, then you will need to boot off of a live CD
<makdaknife> niklas_: you may want to look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<makdaknife> niklas_: I generally fix grub problems by booting off of a live cd and then mounting the disks that I am working with, chrooting them and working within that sort of framework
<makdaknife> niklas_: you may find some help googling for: knoppix fix grub
<niklas_> so you mean a live cd other than the kubuntu install live cd?
<ImLiz> makdaknife: so the command given above won't work to check the system I'm running on?? It automatically has to be off a live cd... and then fsck /dev/hda3?
<ImLiz> I had already done that before and it stated no problem yet the moniter still blacks out at times when starting kubuntu the first time.
<makdaknife> ImLiz: you could try this: http://www.howforge.com/how-force-fsck-ubuntu
<makdaknife> ImLiz: if the monitor is blacking out, it doesn't sound like something you will fix with fsck
<maduser> how do i configure my mircophone?
<makdaknife> maduser:  could you be more specific about your problem?
<maduser> I am trying to use ekiga and it doesn't see my mic
<llutz> Moin
<mike> moin
<maduser> nevermind i got it
<maduser> switched adio drives
<makdaknife> maduser: great stuff :-)
<maduser> now I have to configure firefox to see sip
<makdaknife> maduser: sorry I can't help with that... I haven't looked into it
<maduser> k
<bona> german ubuntu channel?
<alumno> am halo
<jpds> bona: -> #kubuntu-de und #ubuntu-de
<bona> thx
<maduser> is there a kubuntu sip room?
<r0iz> ээ
<Yarcanox> kdebase-kde4 is already the newest version.
<Yarcanox> my kde4 seems to be pretty outdated
<Yarcanox> and dolphin is always crashing :/
<Yarcanox> I added the "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" and still I have no newer version there than kde 4.0.5
<Yarcanox> isn't there a newer version available?
<snirp> hi, question: how do I start the Ati Catalyst Control from konsole? It is installed but does not show in the start menu. a.k.a. fglrx-control. Using KDE 4.1.
<snirp> anyone?
<snoper> kurgs
<snirp> come again?
<snoper> kurgs
<snirp> just once more, to please the crowd!
<snoper> kurgs kurgs kurgs
<snirp> WOOOWWWW, did not solve my problem though ;-(
<snoper> snirp oh you have a problem :0
<snirp> yup, want me tell more about it?
<snoper> gimme a sec
<snoper> snirp try this command dpkg -l
<snoper> snirp gives you a list of installed programs
<snirp> ok
<snirp> fglrx-control  1:8-3+2.6.24.1 Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerat
<snoper> okay did you try running fgrlx
<snirp> command not found, doesn work with sudo either
<snirp> found file fgrlx on /usr/share/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-19-generic/modules.alias.override
<snoper> see if it appears somwhere in system settings
<snirp> on a general note: is it possible to add and remove links/programs from the KDE 4.1 start menu?
<bobo> is there a samba channel on here
<snirp> not on system settings
<orvv_> does kubuntu install have like a remote shell option like gentoo?
<orvv_> I take that as a no
<bobo> anyone is there a samba channel on this thing
<gkffjcs> bobo try #samba.
<snirp> kurgs
<DarkAudit> I have to sudo to completely eject my ipod in KDE. How can I fix this?
<bobo_> anyone in here good with samba
<bobo_> please anyone
<rickest> just ask your question
<bobo_> what
<pteague_work> did kubuntu do something to reset the nice value on strigi threads to be 19 ??
<BenPa85> hi guys
<BenPa85> can someone tell me how I can change the apps showed in the application launcher?
<timo_> hi there
<timo_> i'm getting a blue screen when trying to play a dvd on kubunut
<timo_> think there's something wrong with codec
<bfrog> is kubuntu inaccessible?
<bfrog> the website?
<bfrog> I get some squid error
<OutoLumo> bfrog, it seems to be
<rickest> bfrog: works here
<bfrog> weird
<rickest> kubuntu.org?
<OutoLumo> "Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect. "
<rickest> ahh, try dropping 'www.'.  no idea what they're doing
<OutoLumo> timo_, have you checked the restrected formats wikipage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<rickest> I get the same thing /with/ 'www.kubu...'
<OutoLumo> rickest, I get the error from: http://kubuntu.org/
<rickest> er, it's doing it to me now, too
<BenPa85> when I install an application, I can access it from the kicker with the textbox, but it's not present in the correct categorie, what must I do to update kicker?
<OutoLumo> BenPa85, do you mean, how to edit the K-menu?
<rickest> kubuntu site is back up
<BenPa85> OutoLumo: no, when I look in the folders the applications are in the right categories, but the K-Menu doesn't show them, what must I do to update K-Menu?
<OutoLumo> BenPa85, what folders? Which apps?
<BenPa85> OutoLumo: sry, i've installed some new applications, but they don't show up in K-Menu
<BenPa85> OutoLumo: when I check the corresponding folders, the apps are still in the right categorie ...
<OutoLumo> rickest, not for me... still down....
<rickest> OutoLumo: same again here now
<OutoLumo> BenPa85, What folders are you talking about? Where are they? I have the app. binaries (mostly) in /usr/bin "folder" or directory, but what do you mean by that?
<OutoLumo> So, which utility have you used to install them?
<BenPa85> OutoLumo: there is an folder representing the entrys of K-Menu, do you know this?
<Nece228> whats the bug with qtcurve and gtk apps?
<OutoLumo> BenPa85, Is there? Where is that folder?
<BenPa85> OutoLumo: i've used adept manager to install the apps (apps installed correctly)
<rickest> there's `kmenuedit' also
<OutoLumo> I would just right-click the K-menu button, but what is this folder thingy?
<BenPa85> OutoLumo: sry can't find the option now, there was an edit button for K-Menu what opened a file-browser with folders for each category in k-menu
<OutoLumo> BenPa85, try rightclicking the K-menu button and selecting "Menu editor"
<BenPa85> OutoLumo: there is no "Menu editor", just: Application launcher settings, Panel settings, Add Widgets..., Remove this application launcher
<OutoLumo> BenPa85, are you sure you clicked the button and not the panel?
<BenPa85> OutoLumo, yeah, but on the hole panel comes the same menu ...
<BenPa85> (using kde 4)
<eloquence> sup guys... what program can i add from repositories that will allow me to right-click to unrar files?
<OutoLumo> ok... Well, I'm just 3.5. There are still glitches in 4, it may be a bug. Ask the developers.
<eloquence> i added 7zip from adept installer and thought it would be like the windows version but it was command line
<BenPa85> OutoLumo, k :( thx
<OutoLumo> eloquence, maybe ark ?
<eloquence> ark came with kubuntu
<BenPa85> is there an option to use the windows key to open k-menu?
<eloquence> but it only get one choice fro right clicking... open with...
<eloquence> it's the same problem i have with not being able to install .deb packages through right clicking
<eloquence> i used to be able to do it in feisty
<OutoLumo> BenPa85, as for KDE4, I think channel KDE might be more appropriate. KDE3.5 is still default for kubuntu...
<OutoLumo> eloquence, wait a sec...
<eloquence> i miss automatix :S
<BenPa85> OutoLumo, just for info: you can open the k-menu folder with, start konquerer -> choose applications
<BenPa85> OutoLumo, k thx for the info
<OutoLumo> eloquence, this should do the trick: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KUnRAR?content=33751
<eloquence> thanks a lot
<eloquence> any idea on the .debs?
<eloquence> in feisty i used to be able to install from the right click menu
<solaries> any suggestions for (possibly commercial) speech recognition software for linux?
<jussi01> eloquence: .debs should install with double/single click
<OutoLumo> eloquence, check this out: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Service+menus+for+Debian?content=62062
<jussi01> solaries: there is nothing native. dragon naturally speaking works well in wine though
<solaries> jussio1: is it possible then to e.g. pipe the text into emacs?
<eloquence> hmm
<jussi01> solaries: no idea, sorry
<eloquence> my ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror doesnt have a servisemenus/ directory
<eloquence> should i make it?
<OutoLumo> solaries, GIYF: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_speech_recognition_software
<OutoLumo> eloquence, feel free :-)
<eloquence> (i use the kde4 version of kubuntu) i think i mainly use Dolphin to do stuff
<OutoLumo> eloquence, I don't know how those behave with KDE4, good luck :-)
<solaries> OutoLumo: I know that link already. Tried simon+julius. But it crashed and did not accept any microphone
<Nece228> i have problem with my mic
<Nece228> i had +20 db selected
<Nece228> now sound is good but its flickering
<Nece228> i mean recording volume is good but its flickering
<OutoLumo> solaries, by the way, as this isn't really a kubuntu specific issue, you might find it more fruitful to ask from some more audio-oriented chatroom... :-7
<wesley_> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<des_> do i have to burn iso before installing kubuntu?
<mitch__> hey I need help installing flash player on kubuntu.
<mitch__> can someone help
<mitch__> plz
<Nece228> mitch__: what browser you are using?
<seisen> wow a whopping minute before they left
<Dillizar> where can i find a divx conv.
<Nece228> mitch__: are you using firefox?
<des_> what's wrong with kubuntu site? i can't access it
<seisen> works fine for me
<seisen> Nece228, mitch__ left the room
<Nece228> des_: its still under construction
<Dillizar> divx converter where can i find
<Nece228> seisen: thx, but u sayd that too late :D
<seisen> which site are we talking about?
<Nece228> seisen: i knew that first
<seisen> kubuntu.org
<dr_Willis> Dillizar,  ffmpeg, or avidmux can do that.
<dr_Willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux (and 3 others)
<dr_Willis> oops avidemux :)
<des_> While trying to retrieve the URL: http://kubuntu.org/
<des_> The following error was encountered:
<des_> Access Denied.
<Dillizar> where can i find this
<Nece228> des_: click on link
<Nece228> des_: While trying to retrieve the URL: http://kubuntu.org/
<des_> on that link?
<seisen> ya that works fine for me
<Nece228> des_: When ull get that error message click again on that link
<des_> same thing
<dr_Willis> Dillizar,  they are in the package manager. You may want the ffmpeg from the medibunti repository - it has more features
<des_> access denied
<dr_Willis> !medibuntu | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<seisen> are you behind a proxy des?
<Nece228> des_: click on it many times
<des_> it also says: Generated Thu, 10 Jul 2008 19:36:26 GMT by jujube.canonical.com (squid/2.6.STABLE18)
<des_> Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time.
<evilmachine_> can someone help me with a plasma problem?
<dr_Willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<evilmachine_> thx
<des_> i can use internet normally, everything works, but not kubuntu site
<evilmachine_> dns problem?
<des_> Access Denied.
<des_> Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect.
<des_> hmm
<seisen> maybe it doesn't like you des?
<evilmachine_> it seems your provider is blocking the site
<des_> maybe it's blocked by isp?`
<fildo> STOP  SLEEPING  AND  WAKE UP ALL OF U!!
<des_> seisen, probably because i use windows
<seisen> lol
<seisen> its a conspiracy
<evilmachine_> try it throug mywebtunnel.com
<jdbart> somehow my konqueror got uninstalled (my fault i just don't know how i did it) and now when i try to reinstall it a get a vauge error message
<seisen> which is what, jdbart?
<evilmachine_> well ive got the same problem as des
<dr_Willis> kubuntu.com is down?
<evilmachine_> kubuntu.org is not reachable from here
<rickest> des_: the kubuntu site has been doing up and down this afternoon at least
<rickest> s/doing/going/
<dr_Willis> http://kubuntu.org/ works here for me
<seisen> its down again
<jdbart> it just says error were encountered while processing and the the file for the konqueror package
<rickest> yes, it's cycling
<des_> works with http://www.thefreeproxy.us
<OutoLumo> kubuntu.org works now
<OutoLumo> not anymore...
<OutoLumo> but now...
<OutoLumo> and not anymore...
<Odd-rationale> wow! i like the new site!
<des_> i can only access it thru a proxy
<OutoLumo> Seems that the site is being reworked and occasionally tested?
<jdbart> seisen, if you can tell me how to post the whole output i will
<OutoLumo> it loads now, but every load shows different layout :-7
<seisen> you can copy it to pastebin
<seisen> !pastebin | jdbart
<ubottu> jdbart: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<evilmachine_> kubuntu.org doesnt like other countries^^
<timo_> help my kde panel is lost :O
<timo_> i use kde4.0
<evilmachine_> the application panel on the bottom?
<timo_> yes
<jdbart> seisen, this is the url i hope i did it right...    http://paste.ubuntu.com/26525/
<evilmachine_> i had the same problem. go to folder /home/username/.kde4/share/config and delete the plasma-appletsrc and the plasmarc file. then type into the terminal killall plasma && plasma
<timo_> evilmachine_:  do you know a solution?
<timo_> thx
<evilmachine_> if you cannot access the terminal delete the files and just reboot your computer
<evilmachine_> did it work timo?
<timo_> evilmachine_:  You're not that evil :)
<timo_> evilmachine_:  thanks!!!! :D
<evilmachine_> perfect^^
<pritam> hi :)
<pritam> can someone help me with this error message that i get when installing packages or even updating adept
<pritam> "There was an error committing changes
<pritam> i tried everything mentioned on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-331085.html
<pritam> but the error keeps coming
<kde_> a
<seisen> jdbart try this: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror_*.deb
<evilmachine_> hmm. you already tried dpkg --reconfigure -a?
<pritam> yeah i did
<evilmachine_> did it run without errors?
<pritam> gives this error dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<jdbart> thanks seisen that worked
<seisen> np
<evilmachine_> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pritam> yeah thats what i did
<evilmachine_> any errors?
<pritam> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<pritam> i am getting this when i try it now
<evilmachine_> type killall dpkg and try again
<pritam> ok
<pritam> gives this error now
<pritam> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pritam> libgcc1
<pritam> libwxgtk2.4-python
<pritam> libsigc++-2.0-0c2a
<pritam> libstdc++6
<smarty> how do you install a KDE4 theme?
<smarty> I cant find the theme manager
<kde_> do you mean kde4 itself or just the theme
<smarty> I got KDE4
<smarty> I think
<smarty> one sec
<smarty> yea i have kde4
<kde_> and you need what know
<smarty> well
<smarty> I think i need to install compix
<smarty> compiz
<smarty> forgot how to
<smarty>  :(
<kde_> you can install it through the adept
<kde_> brb smoke brek
<kde_> break*
<smarty> lol k
<OutoLumo> It seems that everyone is using KDE4 these days... Wonder if I should too...
<smarty> i like da looks
<bfrog> kde4 is sweet, love the runner
<OutoLumo> So do I, but until lately there were some regressions with the panels... I've heard they are dealt with, but I need to check it.
<kde_> ok im back
<kde_> i have a question now
<kde_> how do convert mp3 files to wav so i can burn an audio cd
<smarty> on linux or windows :P
<kde_> linux
<smarty> hmm
<kde_> dont use windows anymore
<smarty> lol
<smarty> arent mp3's meant to be played on a CD?
<smarty> btw idk if this help
<smarty> http://www.patoche.org/LTT/all/00000209.html
<Canageek> Use k3b
<kde_> i need it to play in wav or ogg format
<kde_> k3b keeps giving me an error on it
<OutoLumo> kde_, mpg123 -w song.wav song.mp3
<kde_> what is that
<pritam> "There was an error committing changes
<kde_> is it in adept
<OutoLumo> kde_, command that converts song.mp3 file into song.wav file.
<OutoLumo> mpg123 in the program
<kde_> im lost
<kde_> use it in terminal
<smarty> ya
<kde_> so do that and replace song with the actual title
<OutoLumo> yes, that is a command to be given in the terminal
<OutoLumo> yes
<OutoLumo> try it :-)
<kde_> ok thanks
<pritam> can any one help
<pritam> "There was an error committing changes
<OutoLumo> kde_, if you want to convert mp3 files to ogg, i suggest mp32ogg. It's in the repos.
<pritam> i get this error when installing packagees
<OutoLumo> pritam, you are using adept, I take. Which packages?
<pritam> Python-GTK2
<OutoLumo> Hmm...
<OutoLumo> Try running "sudo apt-get install Python-GTK2" on terminal, and see if it gives any more info?
<pritam> yeah
<pritam> it says : E: Couldn't find package Python-GTK2
<kde_> how do i install mp3 encoding to soundconverter
<pritam> any other suggestions
<OutoLumo> pritam, aahha...
<OutoLumo> pritam, try "sudo apt-get update"
<aakash_> SIGSEGV error keeps popping up
<aakash_> any ideas anyone?
<kde_> does anyone in here know how i can install mp3 encoding to soundconverter
<Chrysalis> how do i save the navigation pannel to show when i restart in knoqueror, it keeps going away everytime i restart
<OutoLumo> kde_, you might need gstreamer-lame package for that...
<OutoLumo> Chrysalis, KDE3 or KDE4?
<Chrysalis> 3
<OutoLumo> Chrysalis, try "Settings"->"Save profile Web"
<Chrysalis> OutoLumo: does that create a profile?
<ishbale> hey guys any1 know a good program for the ipod "TOUCH"
<OutoLumo> kde, you may also want to take a look at this... http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/soundKonverter?content=29024
<Chrysalis> OutoLumo: just wonding if i am not overwriting some other settings if it creates a profile
<OutoLumo> Chrysalis, that's the default profile when you use the web. If you want to create new profile, select the next option: "Configure view profile"
<ishbale> hey guys any1 know a good program for the ipod "TOUCH"
<ishbale> hmm
<ishbale> no one knows?
<OutoLumo> ishbale, Amarok?-)
<ishbale> can i have link]
<Chrysalis> OutoLumo: works btw, thanks
<aakash_> ishbale, can you please clarify what type of program you are looking for?
<aakash_> Amarok generally comes preinstalled
<aakash_> and if its not
<aakash_> it can be easily installed with Adept
<ishbale> any that will sync my music to my ipod touch
<aakash_> you need itunes
<ishbale> damn
<smarty> Yep
<smarty> :)
<smarty> However
<smarty> there may be someother program
<smarty> Give me a sec, I'll look
<smarty> I doubt it tho
<ishbale> well i saw vids on youtube
<ishbale> lol
<smarty> Hmm
<smarty>  Okay
<smarty> Give me a few minutes
<ishbale> k
<kde_> i found it its called mp3burn
<OutoLumo> Chrysalis, btw, if you have some sites you want to open as one session, just open them in tabs and save as a profile. Then you can load that profile, or even kickstart it from the panel.
<smarty> is there a such thing similar to System Restore (Windows) in kubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> lol not by default
<SebNaitsabes> there might be a program like that you can install
<SebNaitsabes> ,but Linux dosan't really need stuff like that
<OutoLumo> smarty, what would you like to do?
<Chrysalis> OutoLumo: nice, ive been forcing myself to use it over firefox cause its just so powerfull, but everytime i get my hopes up i come accross some site that doesnt work or wierd looking fonts
<SebNaitsabes> since unlike  Windows,  Linux is made good
<smarty> :)
<__Ping__> hey
<SebNaitsabes> of course if you had a kubuntu in a virtual machine
<__Ping__> does anyone know how to change a user's /home directory?
<SebNaitsabes> you could use snapshots in the VM software or a copy of your kubuntu vm
<smarty> oh ya
<__Ping__> I've got a weird predicament: my /home directory is on another partition
<SebNaitsabes> ,but if  Windows is going to be your host for that,  uhmmmmmmm no :)
<__Ping__> which is supposed to automount as /home, but it doesn't.
<OutoLumo> __Ping__, I doubt if that is possible. Try creating a new user and move all the stuff over.
<smarty> i thought you set the directory when u install?
<__Ping__> so I get stuck with this autocreated /home
<smarty> oh never mind
<SebNaitsabes> Linux as the host :)  with Windows as a guest if on there at all, that's how it should be :)
<smarty> read it wrong
<OutoLumo> smarty, so your problem is really, that the home partition doesn't automount?
<OutoLumo> __Ping__, that was meant to be
<smarty> lol yep
<__Ping__> OutuLumo: I guess so
<__Ping__> hmm
<__Ping__> Manual mount seems to do the trick
<__Ping__> brb
<__Ping__> Yup, manual mount does the trick.
<__Ping__> So I just need to make it automount at boot time
<__Ping__> :/
<OutoLumo> __Ping__, what does your /etc/fstab file say about the partition?
<Chrysalis> OutoLumo: bah, would you happen to know how to get the welcome page back up with the konq logo etc? i unchecked save url and its gone
<__Ping__>  /dev/sda6 /home ext3 nouser,noauto,atime,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<Chrysalis> OutoLumo: nm, deleting the profile fixed it
<electro_> hello can someone help me out?
<ishbale> so yah can i install itunes with wine???
<dr_Willis> __Ping__,  why the Noauto  option?
<OutoLumo> Chrysalis, ok
<__Ping__> dunno, it did that itself
<__Ping__> is that my problem?
<ishbale> so yah can i install itunes with wine???
<OutoLumo> __Ping__, most likely
<__Ping__> cool.
<__Ping__> I'll give that a shot
<dr_Willis> __Ping__,  You realize that noauto means do not mount at boot. :) or with mount -a
 * __Ping__ is a n00b
<dr_Willis> __Ping__,   I doubt if you really want/need all those 'noXXX' options.
<dr_Willis> __Ping__,  noexec will cause issues with the users having any executables in their homedirs also.
<OutoLumo> __Ping__, I guess you don't know what the /etc/fstab file is, even?-)
<__Ping__> well, I know _what_ it is
<__Ping__> I'm just not familiar with its options
<OutoLumo> __Ping__, you are not THAT n00b then :-7
<dr_Willis> __Ping__,  I imagine if you stuck with the 'Defaults' it would be fine.
<__Ping__> cool, thanks.
<sgallinger> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<__Ping__> oh this is weird.
<__Ping__> I've got no sound.
<sgallinger> will fglrx work for a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<__Ping__> My fresh Kubuntu 8.04 install has no sound.
<__Ping__> This is weird.
<crimsun> not necessarily.  Are the speakers/headphones plugged in?  Are the mixer elements muted?
<__Ping__> Nothing's muted.
<__Ping__> Wait a minute
<__Ping__> there's the sound
<__Ping__> for some reason
<__Ping__> it has my front and back audio switched.
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> my problem  is /etc/init.d/rcS
<ubuntu> my system no response
<crimsun> __Ping__: you can file a bug against linux.  Make sure you attach output from alsa-info.sh.
<OutoLumo> ubuntu, there's one line in that script: exec /etc/init.d/rc S
<__Ping__> 'k. Erm, where would I file this bug?
<crimsun> __Ping__: launchpad.net.  The name of the source package is 'linux'.
<crimsun> __Ping__: wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems has the URL for alsa-info.sh
<__Ping__> cool, thanks
<OutoLumo> ubuntu, is your /etc/init.d/rc corrupt? My md5 sum is: ea24521cbaf6febb9f0f06349a986508
<jhutchins_wk> OutoLumo: He's gone.
<OutoLumo> jhutchins_wk, dang :-/
<Elefante_Dourado> algum brasileiro?
<Elefante_Dourado> algum brasileiro?
<Elefante_Dourado> algum brasileiro?
<erik_lizardi> alguien de mexico
<jhutchins_wk> !br | Elefante_Dourado
<ubottu> Elefante_Dourado: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jhutchins_wk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_r1_> hi
<_r1_> I have issues with kmail/kontact
<_r1_> since an upgrade (not my pc... so I guess that's it but not sure)
<_r1_> it refuse to launch
<_r1_> kmail launch alone
<_r1_> but if I open any directory (only pop account and some local directories)
<vipex> Hi! Does anyone know any good seeds to download linuxx to CD?
<_r1_> Kwin freeze :/
<_r1_> Is that a known issue ?
<_r1_> I actually try to delete files and directories to understand from where come the bug... without solution
<_r1_> If any idea
<vipex> is here anyone who's helpin u?
<_r1_> vipex: not for the moment
<_r1_> :)
<vipex> Ok
<_r1_> will see later
<vipex> how  u did tht?
<vipex> red txt
<vipex> like private chat or something?
<_r1_> vipex: by writing "vipex" in the sentece
<_r1_> sentence
<vipex> like this "_r1_
<vipex> "
<_r1_> yes
<vipex> "_r1_"yo?
<vipex> is it seems now red on you
<_r1_> right
<vipex> u see it red?
<vipex> Wohoo
<_r1_> and thanks, now, nobody can see my problem :/
<vipex> ty:D
<vipex> I dont know anything about ubuntu sry:(
<ishbale> hey guys hoow do i run a .sh file on ubuntu
<ishbale> how
<vipex> I got lot of problems too , but im getting soon new  acer gemstone laptop
<vipex> but see ya guys
<ishbale> hey guys hoow do i run a .sh file on ubuntu
<Kharza> ishbale: just ./foo.sh
<ishbale> i just got crossover-pro 6.2.0 how do i install it
<ishbale> wat that
<Kharza> Or run sh foo.sh
<ishbale> k where can i get it
<Kharza> What?
<ishbale> foo.sh
<Kharza>  < ishbale> hey guys hoow do i run a .sh file on ubuntu
<ishbale> yah and
<Kharza> I mean, do it on your .sh file
<ishbale> k
<Kharza> What ever it's name is
<ishbale> explain im noob
<ishbale> lol
<Kharza> replace the "foo.sh" with the .sh-file you want to execute
<ishbale> huh
<ishbale> is this in terminal
<Kharza> Yup
<compilerwriter> I generally use Kontakt and thus kmail for email.  Once in a while, whilst I am working in terminal it would be nice to be able to just fire a file in someone's direction.  Can I simply invoke kmail from the command line?
<ishbale> install-crossover-pro-6.2.0.sh thats the program wat would i put in the terminal
<ishbale> install-crossover-pro-6.2.0.sh thats the program wat would i put in the terminal
<ishbale> k what do i type in to get x-server
<ishbale> ?
<The> hi
<ishbale> k what do i type in to get x-server
<ishbale> k what do i type in to get x-server
<ishbale> grrrrrrrrrr
<ishbale> k what do i type in to get x-server
<maybeway36> startx
<ishbale> idk
<ishbale> huh
<sgallinger> hi
<sgallinger> I have a ATI 330m/340m/350m and I am having a hard time getting fglrx to work
<sgallinger> with the command sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<ishbale> it says not authorize how  do i fix that
<sgallinger> I get insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<ishbale> it says not authorize how  do i fix that
<vipex> hey , anyone knows where i can download quake arena 3 demo to kubuntu . Thanks! thanks anyway if u dont know what is  quake.
<ishbale> for xstart
<ishbale> it says not authorize how  do i fix that
<ishbale> it says not authorize how  do i fix that
<ishbale> for xstart
<vipex>  hey , anyone knows where i can download quake arena 3 demo to kubuntu . Thanks! thanks anyway if u dont know what is  quake:D
<vipex> do ya know?
<vipex> ishbale
<maybeway36> ishbale: which user are you logged in as?
<maybeway36> also try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<ishbale> my only 1
<vipex> maybeway do u know game called = Quake 3 arena
<maybeway36> not really
<vipex> Okay
<vipex> Thanks,
<maybeway36> ive heard of it but never polayed it
<vipex> Ok , im dunno where i can download that game
<vipex> i*
<maybeway36> a little googling found this site: http://www.idsoftware.com/games/quake/quake3-arena/index.php?game_section=demo
<maybeway36> download the linux version, uncompress it, and then run in a terminal with sudo
<vipex> k
<vipex> thx
<ishbale> damnit
<ishbale> it wont work
<Cheezwhiz> Afternoon all
<ishbale> for xstart
<ishbale> it wont work
<maybeway36> i don't think "xstart is a command
<ishbale> wat do i do to make it work
<maybeway36> try startx
<ishbale> o ya that
<maybeway36> also try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<ishbale> srry typo
<ishbale> i did
<maybeway36> ok
<maybeway36> try the 2nd one
<ishbale> no luck
<maybeway36> you could try rebooting in recovery mode I suppsoe
<ishbale> blarg!!!
<ishbale> i actually just want to run crossover office pro but it is a .sh file how do i start it
<maybeway36> change to the directory it's in
<maybeway36> then try ./whatever.sh
<ishbale> to
<ishbale> to
<rickest> or 'sh whatever.sh'
<ishbale> where
<smarty> i cant drag my windows anymroe :)
<smarty> :(
<ishbale> it said it cant open
<ishbale> ?
<jimmy51_home> kubuntu.org down?
<vistakiller> yes i see this
<vistakiller> they have change the site?
<jimmy51_home> i dunno
<jimmy51_home> how embarrasing... i've been talking up kubuntu for it's stability and ease of use to my buddy for weeks
<vistakiller> they change now
<jimmy51_home> finally got him to check out the site
<jimmy51_home> it's down :)
<vistakiller> see it
<jimmy51_home> figures
<smarty> haha
<vistakiller> see now
<Cheezwhiz> How do I kill a process in wine?
<dr_Willis> kill the wine pid.
<Cheezwhiz> how would I go about doing that?
<dr_Willis> You dont reall y kill a process in wine.. You kill the wine process. :)
<dr_Willis> ps ax | grep wine
<dr_Willis> and see what processes are running
<Cheezwhiz> Hmm....listed one of them, but the other two aren't listed
<rickest> clear
<p2p> hello
<p2p> what happends with intrepid xorg-server and ati propietary drivers?
<p2p> it says an error that can't load dri2 module
<sgallinger> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<p2p> there is no channel for ubuntu intrepid?
#kubuntu 2008-07-11
<vipex> anyone knoiw how i can install the quake 3 arena demo ? sudo ____?
<joakim> sorry, damn i've got a blackout...but how do I get my on-running programs only on the workspace startip menu? dum nut I can't find it just now.....
<joakim> btw runnung kubuntu hardy
<Chrysalis> whats the name of that launcher thingy 'ctrl+tab' i think? and what package is it part of?
<Nyad> Hi. Is there any disadvantage to running ubuntu instead of debian? what difference is there?
<Nyad> Chrysalis: not Katapult?
<Chrysalis> Nyad: right!
<Nyad> alt+space
<vipex> omg this is hard...im tryinng install quake 3 arena demo for my brother but it dosnt work
<buckethead> Gah. I'm trying to make a right click menu in dolphin. For some reason its not showing up. Did they change the path away from /home/[user]/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/
<vipex> i have tryed  everything sudo , adpt mnager..
<vipex> any1 know's tht  game  O_o
<vipex> is it possible to install on kubuntu:O
<jimmy51_home> will a "creative zen stone plus" work well with linux?
<jimmy51_home> as in easily mount and drag and drop
<powertool08> Does anyone know which config file has info on programs which autostart with kde because they were running in the last saved session?
<powertool08> anyone here?
<zabbadapp> no idea, but via k-menu -> system settings -> advanced -> session manager you should be able to get rid of any saved session by turning it off
<donsdl> I just installed StoreBackup by using Adept.  Shouldn't it show up somewhere under the "K" menu?
<powertool08> zabbadapp: I need to disable compiz, when I log in it crashes and restarts X, so I can't go the gui route
<F-u-z-z-Y_1> I need to install a software for my printer, I'll download the .tar.bz2 file and extacted it to my desktop, now what?
<powertool08> F-u-z-z-Y_1: cd to where you extracted it and type "./configure"
<powertool08> F-u-z-z-Y_1: actually do ./configure && make
<powertool08> F-u-z-z-Y_1: the && means do not run command make unless command ./configure succeeded without errors
<powertool08> F-u-z-z-Y_1: then if both commands finish, sudo make install
<F-u-z-z-Y_1> i'm getting bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<powertool08> F-u-z-z-Y_1: are you in the directory you extracted to?
<F-u-z-z-Y_1> yeh
<powertool08> F-u-z-z-Y_1: what is in that directory?
<F-u-z-z-Y_1> folder called cdroot and a file called autorun
<F-u-z-z-Y_1> no sorry
<F-u-z-z-Y_1> its just a folder called CDroot
<powertool08> F-u-z-z-Y_1: are they're any sh files? they might be hidden
<F-u-z-z-Y_1> in that folder there is a folder called Linux and autorun
<F-u-z-z-Y_1> inside the linux folder there is an install.sh
<powertool08> F-u-z-z-Y_1: ok make sure its executable, if not chmod +x install.sh, then sudo install.sh
<F-u-z-z-Y_1> if i run install.sh nothing happens
<powertool08> F-u-z-z-Y_1: and it was executable?
<F-u-z-z-Y_1> nothing happened. I just did sudo install.sh and got this... sudo: install.sh: command not found
<powertool08> hmm
<powertool08> powertool08: I don't know, you can try asking in #ubuntu, or #bash
<codyt07> Hello, some how I managed on my KDE bar at the bottom I moved all the icons that where on the right to right beside the "K Start button is' how can I move those icons back to the right where they should be? I cannot see minimalized apps now
<codyt07> kde  4 by the way
<Rioting_pacifist> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Rioting_pacifist> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Rioting_pacifist> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<dr_Willis> hmmm
<kalel> ciao
<kalel> ci sono italiani?
<kalel> dr_willis
<dr_Willis> No Hoblo. :)
<dr_Willis> heh heh.
<dr_Willis> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kalel> thanks
<kalel> i try to speak english
<kalel> where are you from dr_Willis?
<dr_Willis> I am in Indiana.
<kalel> indiana??
<kalel> what is?
<BluesKaj> heh
<kalel> What is Indiana?
<dr_Willis> Its where i am from. :)
<kalel> mmm
<BluesKaj> a state in the USA , kalel
<dr_Willis> South of Lake Michigan. North from  Tenessee
<dr_Willis> :()
<kalel> Wow
<BluesKaj> amercans are self geographically centric
<kalel> i speak with americans
<kalel> i'm italian
<BluesKaj> everybody knows where indiana is
<dr_Willis> Indianapolis 500 :)
<kalel> sorry
<dr_Willis> He dident ask where.. he asked what. :P
<kalel> i'm italian
<BluesKaj> hehe
<kalel> i love america
<dr_Willis> So does my French Brother In law. :) he hates to even go back to france.
<kalel> good
<kalel> è stato bello parlare con voi. ora vado a dormire
<atari2600a> eyy
<kalel> translation: i go to bed
<kalel> good night
<BluesKaj> response ,: good night
<atari2600a> trying to get kubuntu-desktop installed & instead of installing all dependancies, it gives me an error message saying it needs dependencies that aren't going to be installed?
<atari2600a> oh using apt-get BTW
<BluesKaj> !dependency hell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependency hell
<BluesKaj> bummer
<atari2600a> I mean I can fuffill the dependancies myself but something tells me something's wrong with the package itself or something
<BluesKaj> atari2600a:  you could use synaptic to fix broken packages ..it might work
<dr_Willis> atari2600a,  have you 'apt-get update'  recently? try updating, upgrading, then try installing.
<atari2600a> I already tried sudo apt-get check & sudo apt-get -f, both didn't do anything
<atari2600a> ooh, update, I didn't do that today
<dr_Willis> :)
 * atari2600a updates the lists :P
<dr_Willis> when in doubt.. always update,
<juan> Hola
<atari2600a> hey what KDE comes default in kubuntu-desktop?
<dr_Willis> kde3 at this time
<Dragnslcr> Should be 3.5.9
<atari2600a> eww
<dr_Willis> kde4 is available on the remix cd , or installablable.. so phhht to your ewww.
<atari2600a> any way I can easily get KDE 4 on thar?
<dr_Willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dragnslcr> Sure, you can install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<atari2600a> Dragnslcr: thanks
<atari2600a> I'm also doing that one script thing where .desktop's are left in gnome & .lnk's are left in KDE :P
<BluesKaj> I reverted to gutsy ...the last hardy/kernel upgrade crapped out my setup badly
<atari2600a> err
<atari2600a> whatever desktop naming KDE uses
<atari2600a> isn't it lnk?
<Guest5391> HI'! somebody can help me?
<dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guest5391> i need to install some codecs, but i don't know how :S
<dr_Willis> !w32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32
<Guest5391> it's my first time in kubuntu
<dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dr_Willis> Guest5391,  for what task? the w32codecs pack from medibuntu is normally needed to play most videos.
<dr_Willis> the kubuntu-restricted-extras package. installs some often-needed stuff as well.
<Guest5391> ok, i just have to download it?
<dr_Willis> for w32codecs you will want to enable the medibuntu repository, and use the package manager to install it.
<Guest5391>  !w32codecs -> where do i have to put it?, sorry, i don't know :S
<ubottu> where, please see my private message
<dr_Willis> you do not normally 'just download' things. :) you use the package manager to install the proper packages. In this case the package names are 'w32codecs' and 'kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<dr_Willis> !bot | Guest5391
<ubottu> Guest5391: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_Willis> ! commands are for the bot. :) to make the bot spit out specific factoids
<ubottu> dr_Willis: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_Willis> ! is Not a command for you. :) tis a command for the bot.
<ubottu> dr_Willis: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TEA-TOO> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<adrian_> hola
<Rozen> Hey guys, I need some help, When ever i try to install Kubuntu When it reaches 87% My computer just turns it self off. :/
<Rozen> I think it has to do with the BIOS but i have no clue how to do it. I think it has to do with my the Temp of my computer but i don't know how to cool it down.
<lampe> press esc
<lampe> and tell us what he is doing
<dr_Willis> Rozen,  Hmm... weirdness.. You may want to open up the case and give it a good dusting and check that all the fans are working.
<Rozen> mm, All righty
<Rozen> If it doesn't work, I'll be back :P
<orvv_> hi I am on gutsy how should upgrade to hardy?
<dr_Willis> !upgade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgade
<dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dr_Willis> :)
<lampe> how can i change from gnome to kde ?
<orvv_> is there a straight kde4 upgrade?
<dr_Willis> lampe,  you can insatll both kde and gnome, and select what one to use from the gdm/kdm login screen sessions menu.
<Schuenemann> lampe, install kubuntu-desktop
<lampe> but i am runing now ubuntu
<Schuenemann> lampe, that is a package
<Schuenemann> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lampe> installing KDE4
<orvv_> what about kde4? is it possible a clean kde4 upgrade?
<lampe> we will see ^
<lampe> its downloading
<lampe> and i hope it will work for me
<orvv_> lampe: which one are u doing?
<lampe> KDE4
<lampe> i installed ubuntu and add software i searched for kde4
<lampe> ^
<orvv_> which command are u using?
<lampe> no command
<orvv_> o.O
<orvv_> magically?
<lampe> i got UBUNTU with GNOME
<lampe> there is a programm called add/delet
<lampe> and there i can search for KDE and press install and he do :P
<lampe> so now must restart see yaa :D
<TEA-TOO> restart in linux?
<orvv_> I am using apt-get, I got rid off all kde related packages and x11 as well as non-system packages
<orvv_> so now from a fresh cd install I only have 75 upgrades
<orvv_> many related to avahi, I wonder whether it is safe to remove avahi
<orvv_> can somenone tell me if I can remove avahi stuff?
<orvv_> I still got to cancel the upgrade
<orvv_> *time
<dr_Willis> I would just let the system update and upgrade....
<lampe> did not work ...
<lampe> it loaded the login screen
<dr_Willis> lampe,  it pays to be verbose and concise as to what your exact problem is. :)
<lampe> but then it loaded gnome not kde
<dr_Willis> lampe,  and did you select kde from the sessions menu?
<lampe> i want to install KDE on a Ubuntu
<lampe> there where no selecttion
<lampe> selection
<dr_Willis> lampe,  you normally install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package. and the gdm screen has a 'sessions' menu item you use to select what desktop to use when you login
<lampe> wait
<lampe> i will look
 * dr_Willis waits and waits.. and thinks about changeing his nick  to confuse lampe.
<lampe> ahhhhha
<lampe> there is the session menu
<lampe> :D
<lampe> now iam runing kde4
<lampe> ^
<lampe> thx
<Guest85270> hey
<dr_Willis> hmm
<orvv_> is it possible to use a more specific kernel other than generic? for a p4
<dr_Willis> I doubt if there is one more optmized for it.
<orvv_> I think having seen i686
<dr_Willis> Install it and see if you can tell the differance then i guess.
<orvv_> would I have to change the profile or somthing?
<dr_Willis> profile? Hmm.. it should just a new entry to the grub menus
<dr_Willis> not sure whatyou mean by profile
<orvv_> arch profile
<lampe> iam back :D
<lampe> now iam runing xfce
<lampe> hello ?
<bibstha> hi my harddisk makes certain sound
<bibstha> at random interval
<bibstha> im worried
<bibstha> its a laptop i just iayyesterdnstalled kubuntu
<zabbadapp> is it spinning down and up again?
<bibstha> well its not the sound of spin
<bibstha> imo
<zabbadapp> what did it run before? did it make noise then? or is it a brand new laptop?
<bibstha> its a brand new
<bibstha> without any os,
<bibstha> just installed kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah, just replaced wife's hdd , was grinding so time for a new ..itwas 10 yrsold after all :)
<bibstha> well i installed / in the end of the harddisk, does that make any difference?
<bibstha> the end portion of hd is supposed to be fast?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<zabbadapp> i was once told by computer parts reseller that disks can make funny grinding sounds to begin with, because they are calibrating for temperature ... i.e. some feedback loop detects that the head needs adjustments ...
<bibstha> humm, been running it for 2hrs now
<bibstha> still weird noises
<zabbadapp> is it several seconds apart or continous?
<bibstha> zabbadapp: ya
<zabbadapp> i don't think it's kubuntus fault anyway ... but i know little about laptops ... try asking again (i'm going to bed)
<bibstha> zabbadapp: :) thanks
<bibstha> some more googling then
<daspope> Yawn
<daspope> ive been idle for a long time
<bibstha> humm
<bibstha> sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
<bibstha> should work for sata as well right?
<jeisma> im on gnome-look.org and im tryin to download one of the themes under gtk 1.x
<jeisma> how do i install it?
<jeisma> can i do this on kubuntu?
<jeisma> anyone know?
<jeisma> and does gtk cover login, splash screen, background, everything?
<orvv_> isn't it on the repos?
<jeisma> what?
<jeisma> what is?
<rav> hello. Is there a way to make Firefox the default web browser?
<lampe> ?
<BluesKaj> rav: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<rad_> isnt there a way to see a list of the rooms?
<rad_> like mybe joining anougher chatroom
<rad_> lol nm ppl
<rav> BluesKaj: thanks. also, firefox asked me for the application to open mailto links, should i just use kmail? are there any parameters that need to be passed?
<BluesKaj> rav, you may want to set up default browser in system settings/default apps as well
<BluesKaj> kmail will, take it's cue from there , so you don't need to config the browser for email links
<BluesKaj> kmail is a fime email prog ...I use it and like it
<BluesKaj> fine
<rav> BluesKaj: i do too, just want mailto links in firefox to open kmail composer windows.
<BluesKaj> yes, as long as you have kmail as the default in syatem settings/default apps
<yodainakiLt> .
<rav> thanks
<jason__> hello
<bobJR> .
<jason__> hello
<dthacker> !hello | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jason__> hello to u all
<jason__> I'm new to linux. i'm working on networking between Windows XP and Kubuntu. On different PCs of course.
<jeisma> how do i install a whole new theme from kde-look.org?
<jeisma> i downloaded the tar file, but now what?
<dthacker> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dthacker> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<jeisma> dthacker is there a way to change a theme all together isntead of doing it piece by piece like the website you gave?
<jeisma> i just downloaded an entire theme, is there a way to install it all at one time?
<K350> I've installed kde-core xorg and kdm on a command-lien system, it works great. It's jus t that it's not in my language. what shall I download to get it in my langauge?
<cpage_> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<sea4ever> What's the name of the package with the C dev files?
<sea4ever> I know it's some combination of 'dev' and 'C' or 'C++' or something.
<dthacker> jeisma: untar it and look for a README
<jason__> untar?
<dthacker> !untar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about untar
 * dthacker hugs ubottu
<sea4ever> "tar -x" I think.
<jason__> lol
<jason__> I'm advanced in The Windows Command Line, but not this... Terminal...
<sea4ever> But the terminal is fun,pipes are great.
<orvv_> what,s better skype static or the normal one?
<jason__> ....
<orvv_> from medibuntu
<jason__> How can i make kubuntu join a windows network. And ideas?
<jason__> Any ideas?
<orvv_> easy
<jason__> mk...
<orvv_> use cifs
<jason__> Whats that? A program? a command line? what?
<sea4ever> libc6-dev apparently, and build-essential. Is there any way to download these packages manually? Like from another OS?
<jason__> yes
<orvv_> is openwengo the qt counter part to pidgin?
<jason__> i have the two compuers networked via crossover.
<jason__> qt
<jason__> wait...
<orvv_> I think pidgin is coded in mono
<jason__> orvv... r u talking to me?
<K350> I can onl yselect US-Englisn on my kubuntu..what packages can I download ot get more languages?
<orvv_>  to anyone knwoleadgeabale with kubuntu
<orvv_> knowledgeable
<dthacker> !samba | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<orvv_> he left
<dthacker> orvv: what are you looking for?
<orvv_> by the way a share folder with virtualbox works fine
<orvv_> a kde pidgin equivalent
<dthacker> I don't think he was ready for that.
<dthacker> kopete, kvirc are irc clients that favor kde
<orvv_> he was running them in crossover...
<orvv_> that massochist
<dthacker> yes, he was.  poor sod
<orvv_> lol
<geek> orvv_: how about kopete?
<geek> for the latter
<Canageek> Problem: I'm trying to connect to my unencrypted wiresless network, at my computer can see it, and the logs show the computer attempting to connect a bunch of times in a row, but it can't connect. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Canageek> You missed Konversation
<orvv_> geek: in kde4?
<Canageek> No, didn't feel like  living on the edge...
<geek> orvv_: i believe there may be a port already
<dthacker> Canageek: do the logs have an error message?
<geek> Canageek: he said pidgin. pidgin is a multiplatform client ;p
<Canageek> oh
<Canageek> Lets see
<orvv_> since there seems the geeks are back I'll ask this again
<jeisma> why is it when i install new theme under theme manager, it does nothing?
<jeisma> and i have kth file to install to
<jeisma> it adds the theme to the list
<jeisma> but it changes nothing
<orvv_> is possible to have a kernel that's not generic for a p4 processor?
<smitt> help me with kde4, hi
<smitt> where shell i go?
<dthacker> define "not generic"
<orvv_> i686
<sea4ever> dthacker: specific.
 * dthacker buries sea4ever under a pile of perl books
<jeisma> anyone know why nothing changes swhen i install my new theme?
<orvv_> the arch
<Canageek> Ok, I'm trying to cennet to it now
<Canageek> No error msgs
<Canageek> just "Jul/10/2008 22:25:28 	Wireless PC connected" and then my MAC adress
<dthacker> jeisma: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3093308 may be useful
<dthacker> Canageek: is that the router log?
<jeisma> dthacker: thanks
<Canageek> Yes
<Canageek> Oh, and that message is there 7 times
<Canageek> with times stamps a few seconds appart
<pedro> ola
<Canageek> all from my wireless cards mac adress
<pedro> tudo?
<dthacker> Is your wireless nic set to dhcp or a static address
<Canageek> 'ello
<Canageek> dhcp
<Canageek> I belive
<jeisma> dthacker: didn't help
<jeisma> how do i figure out what version of kubuntu i have?
<dthacker> jeisma: lsb_release -a, I think
<jeisma> im on gutsy 7.1... how far behind am i?
<dthacker> Canageek, is your wireless card at eth0 or eth1?
<geek> one version
<geek> current is hardy 8.04
<jeisma> how do i upgrade to that version?
<jeisma> i did full upgrade in adept
<jeisma> it did nothing
<Canageek> my wired connection is eth0 so I'm guessing eth1
<dthacker> Canageek: please pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<dthacker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ybit> the font in my tty screens is WAY too large, how can i adjust it? also, when booting up, it doesn't show anything, just a blank screen and it takes forever to load as opposed to when i select recovery mode in the grub menu.
<ybit> in grub.lst, i've removed quiet, so i don't know why it goes blank when booting up
<Canageek> dthacker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26580/
<Canageek> ybit: did you also remove splash?
<dthacker> Canageek: that's all?
<ybit> Canageek: nope
<Canageek> yes
<Canageek> I just copied cat /etc/network/interfaces into there
<ybit> thirdly and probably lastly, i've connected a second standard monitor to this computer, but i can't get it out of clone mode. i selected the dual screen option, rebooted X server and Xserver wouldn't startup, so i rebooted and the same result, it wouldn't boot into anything. finally had to remove the monitor and to get it to boot into kdm
<Canageek> I'm using KNetworkManager to connect to my wired network right now
<dthacker> Canageek: there are no interfaces defined.  why don't you re-define your wireless, make sure you see it in /etc/network/interfaces, and restart your network?
<Canageek> dthacker: I really wish I knew how to do that....
<Canageek> Well, I need to sleep now, I'll be back latter
<crazy_bus> has anyone here ever compiled koffice on kubuntu?
<dthacker> Canageek: !wireless
<dthacker> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Canageek> ah, thank you
<dthacker> crazy_bus: nah, I stick to packages
<Canageek> I may not be bakc
<crazy_bus> it's just that krita-kde is broken and 5 alpha release behind and I'm having difficulty compiling it
<dthacker> :(
<dthacker> I like krita.   KDE4 or 3?
<DarkriftX> <DarkriftX> how do i tell zip to add everyting in subfolders?
<DarkriftX> <DarkriftX> zip zipname.zip * just gives all files and empty folders
<crazy_bus> yes I meant krita-kde4.  I really want to try out the natural color mixing
<dthacker> crazy_bus: sorry, still on KDE3.
<smitt> KDE4 - is very very very bad now... it is just for siting and looking on it, but if you mouse is moving every secind you take a error
<smitt> inaf
<kiwis> im having a problem upgrading, when i type sudo apt-get upgrade i get ... E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kiwis> any help greatly appreciated
<dthacker> DarkriftX: zip -r "travels the directory path recursively" from the man page
<DarkriftX> ahh
<DarkriftX> zip --h and --help gave errors :S
<DarkriftX> always forget to man
<dthacker> kiwis: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-606941.html your error may not be serious
 * dthacker prepares to wander away in 5 mins
<kiwis> dthacker: i tried the code but i dnt get any upgrades and i cant download anything niether
<dthacker> hmmmm. what does lsb_release -a say?
<atari2600a> well
<atari2600a> I'm using KDE4 right now
<dthacker> thats a deep subject
<atari2600a> & I have to say
<atari2600a> it's a very dissappointing experience
<atari2600a> then again I've barely touched any config settinggs
 * dthacker has to go for now. bbl
<mefistofele> kde4 isn't really ready for mass consumption
<mefistofele> I say this, of course, while having used it as my primary DE since January
<geek> lol
<rocko_> ﻿ I have problem with bootup messages not showing up when I change the default vga size in menu.lst which it worked in older kubuntu releases do any of you guys or ladies have an idea of what I need to do to fix this?
<ironman_> hi rocko could b more specific ?
<rocko_> hello ironman_
<ironman_> didmt get the loding mss from kernel?
<rocko_> yup
<rocko_> the init messages don't come up any more when I change the vga in menu.lst
<rocko_> but in older releases and in debian 4 it works
<rocko_> the reason why I want to change them is because they are big
<ironman_> chk the refresh rate of ur monitor. I don have experienci with debian but in Kubuntu this problem i got when i change the refresh rate
<rocko_> what did you change the refresh rate to?
<ironman_> when using a generic driver for the monitor
<ironman_> to get more pixels
<ironman_> sorry im a little sick and i dont think fast
<rocko_> thats ok
<ironman_> wich release r u working with?
<rocko_> 8.0.4.1
<ironman_> r ur monitor work with the specific driver?
<rocko_> I have had this problem with all the ubuntu based distros since after 7.0.4 release
<rocko_> yes my card is supported
<ironman_> nop ur monitor
<dsmith_> 8.04 locksup after I am away from it for sometime
<dsmith_> like if I am in a rdp session when I come back to it say after 20-30 mins
<ironman_> monitor model?
<dsmith_> me?
<rocko_> it's a laptop
<ironman_> not an HP?
<gkffjcs_> hey guys, is there a way to create extensions for konqueror, and are there extensions out there?
<rocko_> it's a generic montior 1280x768
<rocko_> it is hp the compaq model
<rocko_> compaq presario v2000
<ironman_> if u r nor hurry i could have an answer for u tomorrow, iḿ not sure but i got a cliente with this problem nut im not quite sure this moment i could foind out tomorrow with the lab technicians
<rocko_> cool
<ironman_> we got  some problems with HP screens and web cams
<dsmith_> has anyone had issues with kubuntu freezing up on them?
<ironman_> u have a dual installation ?
<rocko_> me no
<rocko_> no windows
<ironman_> me no either
<dsmith_> ironman yes
<dsmith_> kubuntu will hang if I am away from it for sometime
<dsmith_> like an RDP session
<dsmith_> or screensaver and then come back to it
<flaccid> maybe the problem is acpi
<dsmith_> the mouse will move but everyting is lagger for like a few mins
<dsmith_> then it comes back to lifwe
<dsmith_> 8life
<flaccid> try to keep response on 1 line please dsmith_
<dsmith_> flaccid: I know.. :)
<flaccid> you do?
<dsmith_> I do it out of habit..
<dsmith_> <---- no excuse
<flaccid> yeah im the same but im trying to minimise
<dsmith_> I'm so use to saying blahh blah, and oh, blah blah..
<dsmith_> anyways..
<dsmith_> I'm leaning to it being a hardware issue at most
<ironman_> kind of machine u have dsmith?
<vit> rengo problemas con mi msn
<ironman_> hola vit
<dsmith_> ironman_: I have HP zd7000 alptop
<dsmith_> *laptop
<vit> hola
<vit> de donde eres iroman
<ironman_> dsmoth u have to try a couple of things first
<dsmith_> shoot
<ironman_> Ecuador vit q problema tienes?
<ironman_> disabe all the screensavers
<rocko_> gnewsense
<vit> cuando entro al amsn y quiero abri la badeja de ni correo
<rocko_> free as in freedom
<ironman_> dame un min vit
<flaccid> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ironman_> and also dsmith de battery saver
<dsmith_> ok screensaver off
<ironman_> so ur lap r going to works always then u try to get again the problem
<dsmith_> battery saver, you mean powermanager?
<ironman_> yeap
<ironman_> disable it
<dsmith_> is there a way to remove it?
<ironman_> no u dont have to remove just disable
<dsmith_> ok I looked in adpet and have ~10 power packages installed
<ironman_> u could tis from the BIOS and the start up sequence os via system settings
<ironman_> ok via adept unistalled them
<ironman_> u could reinstall it later
<ironman_> always try to choose just one progrma to be instaled per funtion
<dsmith_> acpi?
<ironman_> vit solucionaste tu problema?
<ironman_> yes dsmith
<ironman_> remember dsmith the power manager problems have a low priority in execution
<dsmith_> I just removed powertop and it says removing kubuntu-desktop
<dsmith_> ok
<ironman_> for any OS is a good practice to have the computer our of trsh
<dsmith_> !pastebin'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin'
<dsmith_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dsmith_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26600/
<ironman_> i gotta go c u tomorrow
<dsmith_> heh
<yao_ziyuan> when trying to dist-upgrade, i ruined my package system
<yao_ziyuan> some critical packages are removed
<Agent_bob> why did you tell it "Yes; do as I say!"   ???
<genii> You could try the old    sudo dpkg --configure -a           to make it finish configuring stuff
<ishbale> k wats a good program to extract .img files
<Agent_bob> ishbale mount it.
<ishbale> k
<genii> Agent_bob: Hi BTW :)
<Agent_bob> ishbale   sudo mount -o loop file.img /dir   # translate file.img and dir
<Agent_bob> genii shalom
<rtroiano> anyone here have exp /w getting cedega working properly on kubutu (64bit)?  i cant get it to detect my Nvidia GeForce 7600 drivers
<mr---t-> shabat shalom Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> Aleichem
<genii> rtroiano: They might know more about it in #cedega channel
<ishbale> im confused
<ishbale> its in my desktop
<ishbale> so
<ishbale> where would i iclude that i it
<ishbale> include
<ishbale> in it
<ishbale> hmm
<Agent_bob> you mean where would you mount it ?     try   mkdir -p ~/disk ;sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/file.img ~/disk
<ishbale> k
<ishbale> thnx
<genii> Agent_bob: Beat me to it. Althugh I had him making the mount folder on desktop
<Agent_bob> location is kinda irelivant.
<genii> Well, if on desktop then easy tospot :)
<genii> ..and mount
<Agent_bob> only preferance i know.  but i don't like anything in ~/Desktop
<genii> Does get cluttered
 * Agent_bob views those icons that are there by default as "grafiti" and removes them.
<orvv_> anyone know how to re-build the initr image? it has the wrong resolution settings
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> i don't think so.
<Agent_bob> you set size sith  vga=   in grub's  menu.lst
<Agent_bob> or if you mean the rez. for xorg, it has nothing to do with either.
<Agent_bob> orvv_ but to answer your origenal Q,  mkinitramfs  is the command   man it for the args
<genii> You'd also need initramfs-tools
<Agent_bob> installed by default ?
<genii> Nope
<orvv_> Agent_bob: I don't know, neither the framebuffer nor X is showing up
<Agent_bob> you have to be able to build an initramfs image, to be able to update the kernel genii
<Agent_bob> orvv_ ati chip ?
<orvv_> intel
<Agent_bob> really?    hmmm
<genii> Agent_bob: PErhaps it installs it as a dependency when a kernel update is required. But base install does not put it by default.
<Agent_bob> well try this.   set the kernel line in the menu.lst to "nosplash vga=normal"  and try it.
<Agent_bob> genii if it's not installed by default, then it's not needed to build an initramfs.img   </shrugs>
<orvv_> why not defoptions=vga=791
<Agent_bob> cause you have a kernel installed and guess what it did when it unpacked it...  it made an initramfs image for it....
<Agent_bob> orvv_ cause you want to be able to see something   :)
<orvv_> oh I can by alt f1
<Agent_bob> pfft, then what did you mean by "<orvv_> Agent_bob: I don't know, neither the framebuffer nor X is showing up" <<< framebuffer is ?
<Agent_bob> maybe the init scripts are resetting to textmode ... but anyway.    if your only problem is xorg (for now)  then fix it.
<yao_ziyuan> there are some broken packages in my system. when i try to remove them, they require almost all packages on my systems be removed too (including those critical core packages). i've already let this removal go halfway. how can i restore my system?
<Agent_bob> let it finish and install the ubuntu-base package
<orvv_> Agent_bob: ok with ur option the framebuffer is ok, but X still blakc
<orvv_> brb
<Agent_bob> of course xorg is still the same.  it's not affected by anything in the kernel/initramfs boot sequence
<Agent_bob> or at least "shouldn't be" affected by them.
<Agent_bob> if you had ati chips i would have to correct that...
<Agent_bob> genii hardy is not useing the old initrd-tools is it ?
<Agent_bob> !info initrd-tools
<ubottu> Package initrd-tools does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> ok that answers that
<genii> !info initramfs-tools
<ubottu> initramfs-tools (source: initramfs-tools): tools for generating an initramfs. In component main, is important. Version 0.85eubuntu39.1 (hardy), package size 65 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Agent_bob> is important ^
<Agent_bob> means installed by default.
<genii> Interesting. I recall having to manually install it for some reason
<Agent_bob> genii that was back on breezy maybe ?
<genii> Well I have a dapper server could be it was on that
<Agent_bob> i think the transition form initrd to initramfs wan in dapper... so if you upgraded to dapper then prolly
<Agent_bob> was
<genii> I needed a hardware raid driver to be loaded in kernel so had to do it that way
<Agent_bob> right.   but could have used the old initrd stuff.  just probably didn't have a good doc for it...
<Agent_bob> i think the two can both be installed at one time...  i'll look
<Agent_bob> yep you can have both.
<Agent_bob> cause i now do..
<genii> heh
<HPDV2000> Does anyone help me with mounting iso file to linux?
<genii> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<HPDV2000> However, if the iso image is suppose to be run  by windows os
<HPDV2000> would it work properly?
<genii> HPDV2000: Linux won't "autorun" a cd for Windows. But you will be able to look at whatever files are on it by the loopmount way the bot describes
<Agent_bob> also wine could prolly auto"run" it
<HPDV2000> genii,  perfect
<HPDV2000> let me try agent bob
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 not that it would help you any.  i was just saying.
<HPDV2000> don't need it to auto run
<HPDV2000> I have a game iso image
<HPDV2000> would like to try to run it on my laptop
<jussi01> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<HPDV2000> now, do i need to download any some sort of package for the mounting process or it is embedded in my kubuntu
<genii> HPDV2000: Both sudo and mount commands should be available to you.
<HPDV2000> so ... what should the mount point be?
<HPDV2000> sudo mount -o loop name.iso ( this part )
<Agent_bob> loop back device mounting is embeded in the kernel    sort of.    it's a module.
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 where ever you would like to access it.
<HPDV2000> give me an example...
<HPDV2000> can I put d:
<genii> HPDV2000: You create a directory for it to attach to. The directory should be somewhere in your home directory if you want to find it easily in file browser
<Agent_bob> but don't mount on something that you need to access already
<HPDV2000> give me an example please
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 sure you can.    mkdir -p 'd:'
<HPDV2000> If the game requires the cd-rom to be in certain drive
<HPDV2000> never mind i'll try that right now :)
<Agent_bob> you'll have to remember to quote it.   cause  :  is a command in linux
<HPDV2000> yes i did quote it but
<HPDV2000> it didn't go through hold on
<HPDV2000> ok let me give you my command and please fix it if theres a problem
<HPDV2000> sudo mount -o loop sioas.iso mkdir -p 'd:'
<genii> Hmm. Where to start
<Agent_bob> mkdir -p 'd:' ;sudo mount -o loop blah.iso 'd:'
<HPDV2000> oh
<HPDV2000> I wish theres a gui version of this.. :S
<Agent_bob> could have back tic'd it i guess genii  ;/
<genii> Agent_bob: heh
<Agent_bob> sudo mount -o loop sioas.iso `mkdir -p 'd:'` 'd:'     :)))
<HPDV2000> :) ok let me try that one bob
<Agent_bob> confusing as all get out though.
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 it does the same thing
<HPDV2000> I can't access the d: drive.. hrm...
<HPDV2000> linux is so hard to take a first step.. :S
<HPDV2000> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<HPDV2000> i see how it works now!
<HPDV2000> it makes a directory itself and than mounts iso right there
 * genii watches the light bulb go on
<genii> Yup
<HPDV2000> perfection!!!
<sea4ever> lol,brilliant.
<HPDV2000> problem is... the iso is mounted into the folder (sorta like iso unzipping)
<HPDV2000> what if I want it to be mounted as a cd-rom like daemon tools\
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 crash course in cli linux.    the  ;  &&  ||  and &   are all command seporators     secondly the back tic's   ``   will execute anything within them before the rest of the line executes, inserting any output from the back tic'd command/s into the command string.
<genii> HPDV2000: It didn't actually extract anything, just uses the iso file on the fly
<Agent_bob> note that   $()  is prefered over  ``   because of "nesting" issues with ``
<HPDV2000> understood
<Agent_bob> i tell you that in the hopes that you will be warry of running things with back tic'd or $() commands in them,  specally if you don't understand them and don't know the people you get them from....
<HPDV2000> now how would I be able to unmount?
<genii> HPDV2000: See http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/config-wine-main#AEN288 for configuring wine as to what drives it sees
<genii> HPDV2000: sudo umount 'd:'
 * Agent_bob could own HPDV2000's box right now.   seeing he was wiling to drop anything in a cli 
<genii> hehe
<HPDV2000> :(
<Agent_bob> hey it's just common sense.  if you don't know the person nor the command,  don't run it.    i'm trying to help you see the danger in doing that,  not scare you into thinking i already did something stupid.
<HPDV2000> I would sense that
<HPDV2000> but since I got a help from you bob b4 with the wireless problem
<HPDV2000> rememberrrrr?  :)
<Agent_bob> i could have said    echo "what means `sudo rm -r /`"    <<< and if you had executed that, it would have deleted all files on your system...      please don't try it.
<HPDV2000> i will try it right now sir
<HPDV2000> hehe
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 actually no.   i  see so many new names in here that i don't even try to keep up with whom i have talked to before.
<HPDV2000> lol
<Agent_bob> for you it's one set of names that helped you.   to us it's thousands of people we helped...
<genii> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<genii> Just for anyone thinking of eperimenting needlessly
<genii> *experimenting
<Agent_bob> hehhe  yeah.
<HPDV2000> lol
<HPDV2000> so there is no easier way to mount iso image to cd-rom (linux)
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: you should NOT even mention that thing here
<HPDV2000> so that it shows up as CdRom
<Agent_bob> genii you know even the fellow that has been using linux long enough to understand both sudo and rm well enough to see the danger in combining them can get fooled into thinking that within an echo quote it would be ok.   and that was my point there really.
<genii> HPDV2000: There's no cd/dvd emulator built in to linux like daemon tools if thats what you mean. Although there is something on sourceforge like that
<HPDV2000> perrrrrrrrrffecto
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 mkdir -p CdRom ;sudo mount -o loop,umask=000 sioas.iso CdRom
<HPDV2000> no thats making a dir named 'cdrom'
<Agent_bob> oh wait. i misread you.
<Agent_bob> yes you are correct.
<HPDV2000> :( i wish that code will do what I actually wanted
<Agent_bob> but is what you want, to configure wine to look at the mountpoint as if it was the cdrom device ?
<HPDV2000> now what does umask=000 do?
<HPDV2000> correct bob
<genii> HPDV2000: The wine documentation page I pointed you to... you can set for instance the mounted directory be something like drive_e to it that way
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 that makes it accessable to all users
<HPDV2000> yes genil i looked at the page you gave me
<HPDV2000> too many infos so must read few more times..
 * Agent_bob isn't much of a wine drinker
<Agent_bob> s/drinker/user
<HPDV2000> lol
<Agent_bob> genii am i mistaken or can't that be done with a symlink in ~/.wine/  ???
<HPDV2000> why didn't you guys tell me I can configure the cdrom at winecfg... :( ................ (GUI)
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 cause you didn't ask... ?
<genii> HPDV2000: You didn't say you wanted wine to see something as a cd
<genii> Agent_bob: Yes, thats the general idea, make symlink in there to the dir the iso is mounted to
<HPDV2000> ﻿HPDV2000: so there is no easier way to mount iso image to cd-rom (linux)
<HPDV2000> ﻿(02:41:50 AM) HPDV2000: oh
<HPDV2000> (02:41:53 AM) ubunturos left the room.
<HPDV2000> (02:41:57 AM) HPDV2000: I wish theres a gui version of this.. :S
<HPDV2000> However, you guys must missed it.. :S
<keepout> hello evewhere
<HPDV2000> anyways thank you for helping me :) I coudln't of done this without your help
<genii> "[02:31] <HPDV2000> Does anyone help me with mounting iso file to linux?"
<genii> eg
<keepout> hi
<Agent_bob> HPDV2000 you can put the instructions for mounting the image in your fstab and have it mounted at boot time,  if that's what you mean?
<HPDV2000> no sir
<genii> Hello keepout
 * Agent_bob writes a script that will do anything.
<Agent_bob> echo '"$@"' > my_script.sh
<genii> I'd like to see a script like that
<Agent_bob>           ^
<Agent_bob> :)))
<genii> Hmm. Smartass
 * Agent_bob stops laughing long enough to breath...   </side hurts>
<HPDV2000> wine says 'out of memory' when I run setup.exe...
<Agent_bob> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Agent_bob> there is a wine channel here on freenode too
<HPDV2000> perfecttttttt is it #wine?
<genii> Yes, #winehq
<HPDV2000> thank you :)
<genii> Although I've found if you're not running latest version they tell you to go install it
<HPDV2000> ok
<genii> (before they will think about helping)
<Agent_bob> should i pastebin my_script.sh  you think ?
<genii> I think they post stuff like that on bash.org
<Agent_bob> genii actually here's a little script i wrote the other day.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d46c6ebe3   doesn't do everything like the one i just wrote for you... but it gets close.
 * genii twitches
<Agent_bob> ugly aint it ?
<genii> I've seen worse
<genii> Pretty large
<Agent_bob> yeah.   it's got about half a gig of data files that go with it.
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about theology
<Agent_bob> what i actually did there is reinvent the square wheel.
<Agent_bob> but it fits well on my modular 28 peace tricycle
<genii> You've got me wondering what I did with my old ugly rsync-ing scripts
<Agent_bob> you should see the first stab at that monster, back when i was fresh out of "4dos"  ugly is not the word...
<genii> Yeah I understand
<Agent_bob> heh i actually still have an 0.2 version of it.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d487b55f0    reader beware !
 * genii twitches some more
<Tm_T> hmm, remember the topic? ;)
<Agent_bob> Tm_T topic ???
<Agent_bob> oh that....   ;/
<genii> Well, it's a bit quiet
<Agent_bob> pm @ Tm_T
 * genii makes another pot of coffee and waits for support questions
 * Agent_bob will get tired of waiting for support and leave in about 5 minutes...
<Agent_bob> *questions*  ^
<genii> Agent_bob: Ah. I was going to ask what your support problem was ;)
<tuxwulf> genii: Nice one in #kubuntu-kde4
<genii> tuxwulf: I'm still currently despising kde4
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf what is it ?
<tuxwulf> "anyone know how to re-build the initr image? it has the wrong resolution settings"
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> we did that already
<genii> Deja vu
<tuxwulf> genii > I got over my despiseent when I found out I can use KDE4 with kicker rather than plasma
<tuxwulf> I despie plasma, you see
<Agent_bob> it's not the initramfs that is the issue.  it's his xorg
<genii> eg: "[02:03] <orvv_> anyone know how to re-build the initr image? it has the wrong resolution settings"
<genii> An hour and a half ago
<Agent_bob> i also told him how to rebuild the initramfs.img     so...
<tuxwulf> Oh I did not see that ...
<tuxwulf> That's really cool.. I may askl you later too, when I got time to play with it...
<Agent_bob> well i didn't go into detail, because it's not his problem.  but i told him   that   mkinitramfs   was the command and to man it for the details.
<lfzcy> 大家好！
<tuxwulf> Hello lfzcy
<lfzcy> 呵呵。
<genii> !ja | lfzcy
<ubottu> lfzcy: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<lfzcy> CHINA
<genii> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf the short and long of it is.    sudo mkinitramfs -o initramfs.image.file `uname -r`      or any other installed kernel version.
<lfzcy> 谢谢
<genii> lfzcy: 不必客气
 * genii hugs Babelfish
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf the dirs involved are /etc/mkinitramfs  and /usr/share/initramfs-tools     without any specifics on what you have in mind that's as specific as i can be.
<tuxwulf> Agent_bob: eh... Yes. I have to define the specifics for myself and that may be a few days..
<Agent_bob> heh.
<Agent_bob> ok.
<tuxwulf> Agent_bob: For now I copied yoru lines in my "clever stuff" diary
<Agent_bob> i had to learn how to rebuild them because my "waky" setup required it.   so if you have later Q's just ping me.
<tuxwulf> Thanks!
 * Agent_bob wonders why he ever decided to use partitionless/nosuid/obfuscated_everything/intelikey setup in the first place...
<genii> Security through obscurity? ;)
<Agent_bob> that coupuled with some real security   yeah.
<Agent_bob> tripwire tiger chkrootkit harden john and so forth
<adred> hi..im currently pissed off by the dolphin bug (malformed URL media). the version i am using is 1.9.2. will it be fixed if i upgrade to the latest one. i just known there a new version availble in the repo.
<Agent_bob> adred i have no clue.  but you can ask in #kubuntu-kde4  they "should" know
<Agent_bob> genii i also like iftop for a quick look at traffic  although it's not unbreachable by any means
<genii> Sadly nothing is impervious
<Agent_bob> correct.   that's where the obscurity came in.
<Agent_bob> hehhe   02:43> Checking for altered or out of date binaries...   <<< that one always fails.
<Agent_bob> i wonder why...    d-----x--x  4 root root    4096 Dec  7  1941 /bin    :)))
<genii> Heh
<genii> When things were slow I made a pseudo root login on one of our boxes to trap hackers in. Was a jail with it's own fake binaries etc etc
<Agent_bob> genii :)    ever have anyone in it ?
<genii> Yeah a couple attacks from same range originating in S Korea
<Agent_bob> hmmm nice.   all the hits i've had were from fellow irc'ers
<Agent_bob> not from the "hackslab" site were they ?
<genii> Not sure but I eventually banned the entire range they were using to be sure
<Agent_bob> i've seen a few use that for a mirror.
<genii> The abuse@theirispname     address didn't work right
<Agent_bob> hehhe  of course not.
<Agent_bob> but you know, that is a good test for honest isp's and very few people even check it.
<genii> Well, thats our Standard Operating Procedure here. Make sure logs are  GMT referenced and email them to the abuse email listed for a whois and so on
<genii> The bounced emails get the whole range auto-banned
<Agent_bob> yeppers.
<adred> Agent_bob: i don't know if this will solve my problem but could you do me a favor? the bug appears after i changed the path of dolphin in the Kmenu to "dophin /media/Storage". i forgot what's the default patha and there's no revert to defaults option availalble. could you please take a look at your default path and tell what it is?
<genii> I'm pretty sure it's in /usr/bin
<Agent_bob> adred it's something like /usr/lib/kde4/
<Agent_bob> genii kde4  ^
<genii> Ah, right forgot kde4
<adred> Agent_bob i thougth you were using kde3 :)
<Agent_bob> adred i'm not using any gui
<Agent_bob> console dude
<adred> Agent_bob :), i see your a geek :)
<Agent_bob> that's g33k to you son   </military>
 * genii rolls eyes
<adred> i don't know, i guess..
<Agent_bob> </joke>    :)
<Agent_bob> ;/
<Agent_bob> so much for speaking geek...
 * genii pokes Agent_bob to make sure he's actually here
<Agent_bob> he is.
<Agent_bob> but that reset was a little out of the ordenair
<Agent_bob> maybe i better look at logs.
<genii> Probably :)
<Agent_bob> i think it was just a hickup.  but better be sure ;/
<Agent_bob> i did get a server notice that irc was bumpy today
<genii> They had some netsplts here earlier. But just now it was only you
<Agent_bob> genii but normally if it's client side i find my spook still here...
<Agent_bob> you didn't see any Agent_bob nick collision stuff did you ?
<genii> Yes
<Agent_bob> oh   ok.
<genii> "[04:11] <-- Agent_bob has left this server (Nick collision from services.)."
<Agent_bob> happened so fast i missed it.
<Agent_bob> that's it.
<Agent_bob> alls well
<genii> OK
<Agent_bob> i bet it was magical
<Agent_bob> he prolly did it.
<genii> If anyone the guy who arrived just before it happened
 * genii eyes some users suspiciously
<Agent_bob> naw too obvious.   anyone sharp enough to do that,  will usually lurk for a little bit to dismiss suspicion
<Agent_bob> genii you can hang out in efnet #blackhats  for a little while and they'll check your irc client for security holes      for free  :)))
<genii> I believe it. Probably in #whitehats too
<genii> I don't think I'm going to venture there anytime soon however :)
<Agent_bob> yeah.   i was going to mention both but decieded that would be redundant,  cause most of the nicks show up in both...
<Agent_bob> ah  come on,  where's your sense of adventure ?
 * Agent_bob is not there right now either.
<genii> Maybe from the company machine. But i wouldn't risk it on my laptop. Too much valuable pr0n on it
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> arky ?
<Agent_bob> an arky ?
<genii> It's a puzzler
<Agent_bob> don't ya hate it when all the interesting names wont talk back
<genii> I sometimes think maybe most of the users here are just data-collection things
 * genii thinks about Life, the Universe and Everything
 * Agent_bob thinks about thinking
 * Agent_bob gives up on it.     "too late in life to start thinking now."
<genii> Agent_bob: I do my best thinking usually just before I'm dozing off
<Agent_bob> hmmm  ya know. i never stayed awake to see if i did or not.
<Agent_bob> but yeah i know what you mean.   you can kinda turn the world off and let your mind wonder
<genii> Yeah
 * luca_b is not "a data collection thing", just idling
<Agent_bob> luca_b is not a bot   </gasp>
<genii> Hi luca_b :)
<Agent_bob> :)\
<luca_b> I did not go to work this morning (got sick) so I thought I'd just stay on IRC
<Agent_bob> bashohII:  well we're glad to have you.     or we hate to here it,   or what ever applies.
<Agent_bob> that's   oh;  ^
<Agent_bob> stupid nick completion.
 * genii smacks !tab around a bit
<Agent_bob> i said i was going to turn that off....   haven't done it yet
<Agent_bob> genii the client defaults to  : as a completion char
<Agent_bob> and i can't think of a better one.  but i don't like that one either.
<luca_b> Oh, that's why I didn't see konversation flashing
<jon__> hi
<Agent_bob> hey jon__
<genii> @time toronto
<ubottu> genii: Current time in America/Toronto: July 11 2008, 04:52:55 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
<genii> Hmm. Maybe i should start to sleep sometime before the sun comes up
 * genii makes some decaf instant coffee
<Agent_bob> genii heh what's sleep ?
<Agent_bob> :)))
<genii> Agent_bob: At least right now I can afford to hang out late into the morning, still on vacation until 16th
<genii> Wordays I usually try to sleep before 1am
<Agent_bob> actually,  i sleep rather well,  and some times quite long.  but my schedual is one of those revolving things...
<luca_b> genii: Lucky, I have 2-3 weeks more before I can have some holidays
<genii> luca_b: Remember to turn off your cellphone. I forgot to on mine and it was like i was still at work :/
<luca_b> genii: the people I work with know that I'm rather quick in just turning the thing off if I see a call off-hours
 * genii imagines Agent_bob on the swing-shift
<Agent_bob> apt-cache search harden
<genii> sudo apt-get install bastille
<luca_b> sudo aptitude install shorewall
<Agent_bob> and tripwire
<luca_b> (should we go on further?)
<genii> Theres just so many nice tools
<Agent_bob> shorewall is only an FE  iptables is already there
<Agent_bob> "hunt" hint hint
<luca_b> Agent_bob: a quite good front endactually
<luca_b> last time I used bastille it hosed half of my systsem (admittedly it was at the time of Mandrake/Mandriva 8.1 if I recall)
<Agent_bob> luca_b depends entirely on what you are trying to do... it couldn't do what i needed done when i tried it
<Agent_bob> mdk8  yeah that's about the time bastille came out wasn't it
<luca_b> Agent_bob: well I had a simple setup, net and lan, nothing fancy
<Agent_bob> yes that's what shorewall/guarddog are for   "nothing fancy"
<Agent_bob> and work well for that.
<luca_b> Agent_bob: still a huge leap than usping iptables manually (tried to in my early linux days)
<Agent_bob> luca_b yeah it's not your common cli app
<luca_b> Agent_bob: especially when migrating from ipchains to iptables I spent a while before I could figure out how to do port forwading
<genii> AFK rain started pouring, closing windows doors rescuing cat etc
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> is the weather all tweeked like an intelikey box  over there too genii ?
<luca_b> Actually do you know who one needs to contact to add some stuff to the channel topic? the #kubuntu-kde4 one could use a link to my own (shameless plug) Plasma FAQ
<genii> I dunno what one of those is, but it's thunderstorming out pretty darn good
<Agent_bob> lets just say "very unusual"  and leave it at that.
<niels_> ubottu: fix adept crash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix adept crash
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
 * genii sips
<niels_> genii: thanks
<genii> niels_: np
<incorrect> is there a c++ IDE that can do object method completion drop downs for me?
<emilsedgh> incorrect: kdevelop does it i think
<incorrect> thanks
<isent> hola a todos
<isent> buenos dias
<orvv_> I have an issue
<orvv_> how to change x11 settings?
<rysiek> orvv_: you mean like reolution, color depth, screen configuration etc?
<orvv_> rysiek: yes, I changed in xorg.conf but nothing happenet
<rysiek> orvv_: you should try playing in KMenu -> System Settings -> Display settings
<rysiek> orvv_: (or something named similarily, I use a different language version ;) )
<orvv_> he he... that's not even showing
<orvv_> lol
<rysiek> ?
<rysiek> what isn't even showing
<orvv_> X
<orvv_> but it ded before
<orvv_> xorg log looks fine
<genii> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<orvv_> thanks
<mooper> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Comparison_of_file_systems&oldid=220529437#Features
<mooper> go down to the "features!
<rysiek> orvv_: sory, I was AFK
<rysiek> orvv_: yeah, sudo dpkf-reconfigure xservr-xorg should help
<funcrush> what is kde control center?
<orvv_> thanks, the first wasnt doing anything
<orvv_> o wait. is the same one
<orvv_> didn,t work
<incorrect> kdevelop is pretty pretty good
<emilsedgh> incorrect: you must see KDevelop4 then! its awesome!
<emilsedgh> i think that would be released with 4.2
<incorrect> emilsedgh: i will once kde 4.x is usable
<incorrect> i am not convinced with kde4 right now
<emilsedgh> trunk/ is awesome atm
<incorrect> i will wait
<incorrect> when someone says, i've been using kde4 for a few weeks and its truely awesome, and i didnt spend all day getting it right
<mitsarionas> hi... does anyone know about this sound on flash issue?
<powertool08> anyone here use devilspie to get an embedded terminal?
<rysiek> incorrect: erm, are you compiling it yourself under kubuntu? I'd love to use trunk/, but I don't want to b0rk my kde3 install (settings, etc)
<incorrect> when i can apt-get install ...
<incorrect> is kivio 4 much improved?
<incorrect> would be nice to have a visio tool in linux
<kyleprager> I am running Kubuntu 8.04 Desktop 2.6.24-19-generic kernel install, intel xeon x3220 quad core and BFG NVidia 8800GTS graphics card.  The OS keeps locking up on me.  The mouse gets stuck, i cant switch to virtual consoles and all keyboard shortcuts to reboot don't work.  I've looked through dmesg and /var/log/kern.log  and all i've found is "ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found."  Can someone suggest 
<jonathan_> hello
<kyleprager> hello
<jonathan_> i am new here it it seems to be dead. maybe i dont undersatnd what to do, cant see a single note.
<kyleprager> Hi everybody - I am running Kubuntu 8.04 Desktop 2.6.24-19-generic kernel install, intel xeon x3220 quad core and BFG NVidia 8800GTS graphics card.  The OS keeps locking up on me.  The mouse gets stuck, i cant switch to virtual consoles and all keyboard shortcuts to reboot don't work.  I've looked through dmesg and /var/log/kern.log  and all i've found is "ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found."  Can s
<powertool08> kyleprager: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629707&page=2 might help
<x_> как в Кубунту убрать КДЕ, и поставить Гном?
<Pici> !ru | x_
<ubottu> x_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ipezzei> hi
<lintel> hi, is KDE4 meanwhile stable enough to use it?
<Jucato> !kde4 | lintel
<ubottu> lintel: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> (stable? quite. features enough for your needs? you will have to decide yourself. and ask in #kubuntu-kde4)
<lintel> Jucato, ubottu, how is your personal experience?
<Jucato> lintel: ubottu's a bot.. it won't have personal experience :)
<lintel> :))
<Jucato> lintel: I find what will be KDE 4.1 quite usable. but I'm not your average user so...
<lintel> Jucato, KDE4.1 is the reason why I consider to shift. Does Kubuntu also use NetworkManager?
<Jucato> yep
<mnoir> when I right click an icon on the desktop I get a menu that includes open cut copy renamr etc.  Where in kde-land do I change this menu?.
<mnoir> renamr=rename :)
<Dr_willis> never noticed a simple way (or any way) to change it. What do you want to change?
<mnoir> add a non-annoying delete, remove move to trash
<mnoir> I thought previously I had this and I cannot find it :(
<Dr_willis> I do recall a option to add a 'Delete'  somewhere.
<Dr_willis> or you hold down shift I think.
<Dr_willis> or use shift-delete
<Dr_willis> First tab in 'confgure konqueror'
<Dr_willis> 'show delete context menu which bypass's the trashcan'
<mnoir> Dr_willis: konq controls this? hmm - brb
<Jucato> "the file manager controls this"
<Jucato> (though you can set it in kcontrol too)
<Dr_willis> Now if you are using Dolphin - Not sure. :)
<mnoir> yep - the konq change worked - looks like what I used to have.  I decided to do 8.04 clean since I have been upgrading since about 5.04
<Jucato> you shouldn't be using D3lphin :)
<mnoir> and I wanted to wipe all the old unhealthy customized settings just to see how things work now
<Jucato> but in KDE 4,it's the same. "the file manager controls this" :)
<mnoir> Jucato: pray tell - why not (cite references)?
<Jucato> mnoir: quite simple. D3lphin (the old KDE 3 version of the abandoned Dolphin) is incomplete, unmaintained, buggy, and just plain terrible. :)
<Dr_willis> dolphin in kde3 - is one of the first things i disable. :)
<mnoir> hmm - too bad - it's dual pane toggle is good
<Dr_willis> You can do dual panes in konqueror also
<mnoir> more effort but I guess I will go back or install kommander
<Jucato> more effort? O.o
<mnoir> I always found it more effort than kommander
<Dr_willis> 'this is linux, do what you like' (tm)
<mnoir> sry - krusader, not kommander
<mnoir> :)
<Jucato> you can always save a Konqueror View Profile with dual pane set to specific URLs
<Jucato> but anyway
<mnoir> thanks to all - konq dual panel is just as tobbleable so I am all set!
<mnoir> tobb=togg
<Dr_willis> i recall some url on restoring the 'missing' profiles. to Konqueror. that Kubuntu decided to clean out.
<Dr_willis> hit F8 also to get a terminal at the boottom of the konqueror window. :)
<mnoir> Dr_willis: yeah - I recall that but just getting an icon that opens the stock filemanager with one tweek will be enough for me - so I just save a new profile and invoke that
<Sophist> hello
<Sophist> someone know the mathematica software?
<Sophist> i have installed it with no errors, and now i get this message when i open it http://pastebin.com/m7d89badf
<Sophist> i can see the windows but i cant touch anything, and the program get freezes
<Dr_willis> Why are you running it with sudo?
<Sophist> that was the last try
<Dr_willis> and graphical apps are normally NOT ran with sudo, but kdesudo
<Sophist> with no sudo it is the same error
<Dr_willis> So the whole gist of the error message is --->   ' http://zardoz-technomage.es/blog/3d/187/
<Sophist> is that my problem?
<Sophist> i miss some packet
<Dr_willis> oops wrong pastebuffer..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Sophist> ahm :)
<Dr_willis> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<Sophist> aha
<Dr_willis> Extension:    153 (RENDER)
<Sophist> render is related graphic driver right?
<Dr_willis> Yep. You got the full 3d drivers for your card installed? (im just guessing)
<Sophist> it is a laptop and is not mine, probably thats the fault
<Sophist> thanks for the clue, i go see it :)
<lfzcy> 大家好。请问怎么转到中文聊天室去？
<Sophist> hm
<Sophist> i have installed the ati driver from ati.com
<Sophist> i always used nvidia and i know nvidia autodriver is not quite good
<Sophist> now i clic n menus but kde gets freezy
<Sophist> must i change something in xorg conf?
<Dr_willis> Never seen or heard of anyont with that issue befor Sophist
<Dr_willis> what video card are you usign exactly?
<Sophist> ati x600
<AlexanderB> hello
<Sophist> may i ran too much
<AlexanderB> can someone tell me how to install creative audigy 2 zs under kubuntu?
<Sophist> i started again and now is asking license and things
<Sophist> hold onç
<Sophist> with no ç
<FTB> Hmm?
<Qhestion> can anyone recommend an ftp server for quick'n'dirty filesharing in a lan environment?
<Dr_willis> Qhestion,  you may want to use scp/ssh  and winscp on the windows box's - makes it rather easy.
<Qhestion> ok
<Qhestion> though i'd prefer FTP
<khaleel5000> hello, i have ubuntu hardy heron , i am in KDE, how do i change my screen resoultion form kde (a gui tool to change resolution?)
<Qhestion> control centre (KControl) -> Peripherals -> Monitor & Display
<lfzcy> 大家好
<khaleel5000> Qhestion: there is no Monitor & display in the kontrol center,
<khaleel5000> :(
<khaleel5000> thats the problem
<Qhestion> hit Alt-F2 and type "kcontrol"
<khaleel5000> yes...
<Qhestion> dont know if that and what you got is the same program
<Qhestion> i am using fluxbox, you know
<khaleel5000> hlfshell: is there  a gui based ubuntu control center or something to configure screen resolution?
<khaleel5000> ubuntu/kubuntu
<ngirard> Hi all, I'm looking for tips to enhance the package upgrading workflow between my 2 ubuntu boxes, let's call them a and b. For now, what I've been performing is
<lfzcy> 大家好
<ngirard> 1) on machine a:
<ngirard> cd /var/cache/apt/archives/ ; rename 's/%3a/:/' *.deb ; dpkg-scanpackages ./ /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz
<ngirard> 2) on machine b:
<ngirard> cp /etc/apt/{sources.list.machineA,sources.list}
<FTB> Hmm?
<ngirard> apt-get update
<ngirard> apt-get dist-upgrade
<lfzcy> 。。。
<ngirard> cp /etc/apt/{sources.list.internet,sources.list}
<ngirard> While that method works, the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/ keeps growing, which is quite problematic.
<ngirard> Then I need a script that would, either delete the packages in machineA:/var/cache/apt/archives/ after they've been installed in machineB, or scans through the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/ and delete all but the most recent packages.
<ngirard> What do you think ?
<lfzcy> 怎么才能进中文频道啊
<lfzcy> 疯了
<alexander> ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà ïðîãðàììêó äëÿ çàïèñèäè cd è dvd
<lfzcy> 谢谢
<shaffy> does anyone know if the swap space has to be on a logical or primary partition?  i have mine currently in a primary partition, and i believe this setup is preventing my swap space from being used.  the system finds the space, but never uses it.
<AlexanderB> how can i install audigy 2 under ubuntu?
<alexander> please advise the program to record a cd and dvd discs
<ShyneX> alexander: xcdroast
<AlexanderB>  
<AlexanderB>  
<drmarwat> hello
<DAP> hi
<drmarwat> how can i download nvidia non free drivers for kubuntu 8.04?
<ShyneX> check the nvidia website
<drmarwat> i have installed compiz and the nvidia driver from ubuntu repos doesnt look like to work for it
<coucouf> have you tries updating the driver with envy ?
<coucouf> *tried
<drmarwat> coucouf: i guess i didnt do that
<coucouf> the latest version available through envy is 173.14.09 and it will avoid you all the harassment on installing the driver by hand
<drmarwat> i looked for envy and i see many packages, should i just get the envy-core?
<coucouf> envy core, and there must be a qt-envy, envy-qt or the like for KDE
<drmarwat> yes these two are there too
<coucouf> envyng-core and envyng-qt are what you need I guess
<drmarwat> ok im downloading these, it will take few minutes
<coucouf> take your time ;)
<drmarwat> coucouf: thanks
<drmarwat> does envy has a GUI or it works in shell only?
<Schorfi> gui
<drmarwat> Schorfi: thanks
<drmarwat> i will wait till it is downloaded
<coucouf> for what I remember, there is a console-only interface with envyng-core, and then either gnome or kde gui with the -gtk and -qt packages
<Sophist> there is a command to debug programs but i dont remember it
<Sophist> someone can advice me?
<coucouf> gdb can do this but you'll have to read the manual :)
<Sophist> i will do
<Sophist> thanks again
<jimmy51> how complex is it to create a PXE boot server under kubuntu?
<maxmad> hello to every one
<atrox3> hey
<atrox3> wie kann ich einen symbolischen link entfernen?
<biophysics> rm <link>
<atrox3> ich hab einen ordner verlinkt
<sledge> atrox3: rm -f <link>
<atrox3> sledge: thx
<joe__> does anyone know kubuntu?
<joe__> does anyone know linux???
<Schorfi> heard about it
<joe__> well i need help with linux
<Sophist> mathematica does not gives any error but i cant touch any menu and it get freezes after
<Sophist> i have installed correctly the ati driver, so the render error is fixed
<Schorfi> ask your question, joe__, and maybe someone can help you
<Sophist> now i just dont know where to find
<joe__> ok i'll give it a shot
<joe__> i am new with useing Kubutnu aka linux and i do have NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] but everytime i do enable it from the restricted drivers and i do restart it make's everything really really big.  how do i fix it so that it does work with my computer cuz my computer was make for windows 200 and i am dual booting i have Kubuntu on my 40 gig and windows onto my 80 gig
<joe__> 2000*
<joe__> so can anyone help me out?
<joe__> I'm a newbie when it come's to linux
<ngirard> Hi, I've been experiencing a blocking problem for 3 months now, which I've been reporting here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/61380 ; and my posts have been simply ignored. What should I do ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61380 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Netgear WG311T unrecognised after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<atrox3> joe__: press on the left side the K than -->
<atrox3> 	
<atrox3> System Preferences
<joe__> k
<atrox3> than Display (or something like that)
<joe__> what do u want me to do?
<atrox3> joe__: u must change your screen resolution
<OutoLumo> Sophist, you may find #mathematica more appropriate place for your questions...
<joe__> i have tried that and it wont let me
<atrox3> joe__: maybe u need root privileges
<atrox3> joe_press on the red button
<joe__> and how do i do that?
<atrox3> u see it?
<joe__> no
<atrox3> np, press <Alt>+F2
<atrox3> write xterm
<atrox3> <enter>
<joe__> it shows run command
<laskk> hi
<atrox3> y, write xterm
<laskk> hey i want to turn off wireless form connecting automatically in network
<atrox3> and press run/ok
<laskk> how can i do it
<joe__> ok and nothing
<atrox3> is a box open?
<laskk> joe_    help plse
<joe__> should i run it in the terminal window?
<atrox3> y
<joe__> ok a box did show up
<joe__> now what?
<atrox3> nice, write kdesudo systemsettings
<atrox3> and press <enter>
<joe__> ok now what?
<joe__> wait
<joe__> it say's :kedcor &KProcess): WARNING: _attachPTY() 11
<atrox3> thats strange
<joe__> yeah i know
<joe__> but anywayz
<atrox3> which version do u use?
<joe__> well i'm look'n @ my graphics card and it does detect RIVA TNT2
<atrox3> thats right?
<drmarwat> hello
<joe__> yeah i guess
<Sophist> OutoLumo: thanks, i did not knew that channel exists
<drmarwat> i have 4 virtual desktops enabled but then panel shows none, how can i enable those?
<OutoLumo> Sophist, trial and error :-)
<joe__> but i wanna be able to have it so that when i do enable it from the restricted drivers and when i do restart then it wont make everything so damn big on the screen
<coucouf> ngirard: maybe providing lspci -vv / -vvn and dmesg as requested, I think nobody put theirs so far
<laskk> is anybody knows how to use airsnort efficiently
<joe__> so can anyone help me out?
<atrox3> joe__: i think ur screen resolution is too high
<joe__> yeah i know but that's the problem i can't change that once i restart my computer cuz it wont let me
<coucouf> ngirard: can you also try the card on a different slot/motherboard or with an amd64 kernel ? The more information you give the more likely the bug will be looked at
<Sophist> hehe, yes
<biophysics> joe__: is there some reason u want to install restricted drivers. Is there same problem before installing restricted drivers ?
<joe__> so i can have gadet's onto my desktop
<drmarwat> i know my question is pathetic but its really annoying not to have the virtual desktop in panel when they are enabled already
<biophysics> joe__ do u know what is the correct resolution that u want (from XP)
<coucouf> drmarwat: right click/unlock your panel, right click/add an applet, and find the virtual destkop applet, I don't know the english name sorry...
<joe__> but also i wanna be able to have really cool 3D graphics on the desktop
<drmarwat> coucouf: thanks, i appreciate it
<coucouf> joe__: I don't think you will get desktop effects with a TNT2
<drmarwat> coucouf: it worked, thanks
<coucouf> drmarwat: great :)
<drmarwat> envy is installed too and i uninistalled the nvidia driver, now i will reboot and try installing the latest driver as it gave me an error
<drmarwat> i will be right back
<oobe> firefox keeps dieing unexpectedly running it from konsole i see the only out put is seg fault
<rickest> oobe: installed any add-ons?
<oobe> just foxmarks
<_CrashMaster_> what file does grub use for its bootable disks list?
<rickest> oobe: you might try renamed ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.bak.  You'll (temporarily) loose all your settings but that will help determine if something went wrong in your config rather than the program itself
<rickest> _CrashMaster_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_CrashMaster_> thanks
<oobe> ok rickest i will try that
<oobe> yep it still crashes
<oobe> now im getting some out put that i didnt see before
<oobe> (firefox:11532): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<rickest> oobe: is it just one site or several?
<rickest> those assertions usually aren't critical
<oobe> just one site as far as i can tell but i use it all the time
<rickest> oobe: try surfing other sites for awhile.  it may be a bug with something that site is doing (and it still shouldn't crash) but at least then you'd know what it is
<oobe> yeah i think thats what im gonna do
<oobe> you know what i think it might be it could be the flash plugin it updated tonight
<oobe> it is the flashplugin
<TacticalFrostbit> how do i change the screen resolution??
<oobe> rickest, i figured it out it was the new flash update i rolled back to old one in apt/cache
<rickest> oobe: ahh, that's disappointing but not surprising  :)
<oobe> its easy to fix probs if you can reproduce the errors
<oobe> i hate it when problems are intermittent
<rickest> no doubt
<CostaRicanQuaker> can one upgrade kubuntu with the latest cd and not lose any files?
<oobe> is there anyway to tell adept no to prompt me to use that update
<oobe> btw ty for you help believe it or not i probably wouldnt of figured it out with out some prompting
<ngirard> coucouf: Hi, and thanks for your feedback. Unfortunately the output of lspci would be useless, but I'll try to plug the card on another motherbord and see wether it works. Cheers
<rickest> oobe: yes,   echo flashplugin hold | apt-get --set-selections          # where 'flashplugin' is the correct name of the package
<rickest> wait, not apt-get, dpkg
<rickest> echo pkgname hold | dpkg --set-selections
<oobe> ok will that stop future updates?
<rickest> yes
<oobe> i spose it doesnt matter
<oobe> until later
<oobe> but how do i reverse it
<PHaLaNX11> hi, kubuntu hardy tells me that i didn't make a clear shutdown with my ntfs partition (winxp), so the storage media folders become empty, what can i do about it?
<rickest> echo pkgname deinstall | dpkg --set-selections
<rickest> that doesn't really "uninstall" it, just releases the hold
<rickest> you can do 'dpkg --get-selections | grep hold' to see what's held back
<oobe> ok thanks i will save this to a txt file
<rickest> oobe: don't forget to restore your ~/.mozilla dir if you don't want to have to set all your configs again
<oobe> yeah i did already
<oobe> thanks
<PHaLaNX11> i can't mount my ntfs partitions, my question is above thanks...
<rickest> PHaLaNX11: ntfsfix can probably fix it, or the safest most reliable way is to simply boot into Windows and shut it down properly.  google has about a gazillion results for this problem
<biophysics> PHaLaNX11   Open K-menu -> systemsettings -> advanced
<Vermux> why when Im running adept_manager it doesnt give me administrator rights to install updates unless I rub sudo adept_manager?
<biophysics> Vermux: r u running adept_manager in a konsole ?
<Vermux> biophysics: no, in run command
<biophysics> Vermux: what happens when u run adept manager from _start_K menu . is it is working OK
<biophysics> Vermux: I would say it is by design. For security reasons u need to be admin. in run command. type: kdesu adept_manager you will get asked for a password
<Vermux> biophysics: yes, when I type sudo adept_manager it's fine. but it used to be just fine when I typed just adept_manager in the past
<Vermux> biophysics: I will tell  u if it's working from the k_menu in a moment
<PHaLaNX11> rickest and biophysics thanks
<kilonux> hello, I would like to migrate from ubu to kubu , how to avoid uninstalling wicd?
<rickest> what is wicd?
<kilonux> networkmanager replacment
<rickest> kilonux: I can only guess that wicd works under KDE, too?
<dan__> hi @ll
<dan__> anyone here work with some nifty service menus?
<Vermux> why when I open konsole, it opens another konsole window with the message kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11
<Vermux> ?
<kilonux> rickest:  but  wicd must be uninstalled first because of networkmanager, which i don't want, om I could uninstall it and reinstall wicd later, but how stupid...
<kilonux> ^^ OR  i could
<rickest> kilonux: if you install a metapkg, you get all the packages. or you can do them individually.  It's not only NOT stupid, it's the only way it could be done
<rickest> so 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', then (optionally) 'apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop'.  They're not mutually exclusive, though.  You can leave both installed if you want
<kilonux> rickest: there wouldn't be a 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop "except networkmanager"  ´
<rickest> kilonux: no, unfortunately 'kubuntu-desktop' is a metapackage which keeps you from having to 'apt-get' 692 times.  so install the meta-pkg, remove what you don't want/need
<kilonux> rickest: thanks,,
<kilonux> I do this to solve keyboard problem
<kilonux> and suspend
<rickest> kilonux: even then some stuff you don't want will have to stay (avahi for example).  in those cases, you have to leave them installed but you can disable their use easily.
<oobe> anyone here use ndiswrapper in *buntu
<rickest> kilonux: just one of the disadvantages of 'heavy' desktops. the upside is you install one thing and it's all just there like it should be
<rickest> it's a compromise
<kilonux> rickest:  I'll have to google avahi a bit......
<rickest> kilonux: hate it, I disabled mine  :)
<rickest> but then my network settings are very finite so 'dynamic networking config' is just not something I need
<kilonux> what problems did you get (solved)?
<jals> how do i change the default action when i insert a cd?
<biophysics> jals: do u see the CD icon in the right botton corner when u insert CD ?
<jals> no
<biophysics> jals: is it kubuntu hardy or gutsy ?
<jals> hardy
<biophysics> jals: right-click on the panel and add applet "storage media"
<jals> ok
<biophysics> now put a CD and it will appear in the right bottom corner. then right click on the CD-icon - properties and u can change it there
<jals> ah ok, thanks
<biophysics> (it should be possible to do the same in systemsettings)
<Vermux> why when I run Konsole it opens another konsole with the message "kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11"??
<Coggz> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Coggz> hi carlos
<carlos> hi Coggz
<Coggz> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<daemon3_opera> Is there an application for KUbuntu that can guess song tags just from the track itself?
<carlos> can anyone help me? im trying to install kde, i have ubuntu
<Coggz> hi there carlos, try opening a terminal window from the gnome menu,
<daemon3_opera> carlos: If you go to Synaptic>Package>Install By Task, youll see KUbuntu.  Check it.
<Coggz> thx daemon3_opera
<daemon3_opera> carlos: You'll probably be fine from there.
<Coggz> daemon3_opera: wht about login manager?
<Coggz> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<Coggz> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Coggz> !display-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about display-manager
<daemon3_opera> Coggz: It should be installed with the KUbuntu bundle.
<Coggz> oh ,ok
<carlos> how do i gt to
<carlos> sorry, ignore that
<carlos> ok, this, how do i get to this Synaptic>Package>Install?
<daemon3_opera> System>Administrator
<carlos> ok, thanks
<YeppBoy> How do I install Opera in Kubuntu?
<YeppBoy> I only started using it\ Yesterday
<Coggz> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<zanberdo> running kubuntu 8.04. I have configured my session manager to start with an empty session.  I have added a sym link to ~/.kde/Autostart to launch kmix.  When I log in kmix starts as expected, except that it starts with the mixer window open.  How can I configure kmix to launch without having it open to the mixer window?  I've checked /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kmixrc to see if there
<zanberdo> was something that might control this, but it doesn't appear to...
<sigma_12> what happened to intrepid alpha 2?
<rav> hello. i just noticed kubuntu is sorting files like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/26710/ is this normal?
<Xcaliber009> can you do an fsck of physical file systems from the live CD?
<stdin> rav: that's how ls sorts it, yes
<rav> stdin: ah. i'd never noticed
<sigma_12> stdin: is intrepid alpha 2 out?
<snypermann> I think I have a problem with sudo
<snypermann> woeps, this is for kubuntu
<stdin> sigma_12: doesn't look like it
<sigma_12> ?
<snypermann> ah, so it will be: a fresh install: in terminal: sudo apt-get install ... (for ex. skype). answer: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future" what do i need to do to fix this problem?
<snypermann> in ubuntu
<cyberponix> Has anyone been able to get the sony walkman mp3 player to work with kubuntu
<Faust-C> would anyone have some links/docs for a new user
<Faust-C> i have a friend im trying to get learn this
<sledge> Faust-C: The Ubuntu Book.
<Faust-C> which there are many
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i install emacs?
<jussi01> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jussi01> sudo aptitude install emacs  ?
<_CrashMaster_> sudo apt-get install emacs
<CostaRicanQuaker> is vim better_
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<jussi01> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i didnt say best
<CostaRicanQuaker> i said better
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: the point is, its not better or worse, just different
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: depends on what you like, try it and see
<CostaRicanQuaker> more versatile, with more tools, etc
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: both have very different styles - the best answer I can give you is try them and see
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i have both_
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<jussi01> yes, of course...
<ubuntu> hola
<jussi01> hi ubuntu
 * CostaRicanQuaker waves at ubuntu
<incorrect> can konversation create multiple network tabs?
<Solar10> howdy
<jon__>  Solar10 howdy
<oobe> hi im having probs setting essid with iwconfig does anyone know what might be the problem assuming im using the correct syntax cause i am
<Solar10> I'm getting quite a few fetch errors when I run apt-get update. thinking maybe my sources.list is stale or bloated. tried using System>Admin>Software Resources to rebuild it but still getting the errors.
<Solar10> ran Select Best Server as well.. no dice
<f3rr311> hello
<f3rr311> i need help getting guild wars runningin kubuntu
<jussi01> f3rr311: have you checked the appdb to see if it works in wine?
<jussi01> or is it native?
<jussi01> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<f3rr311> its there but having issues
<f3rr311> wooo adept just released a updated ati drive maybe it might fix this shutdown issue
<f3rr311> lol i cant logout is restart from kde menu
<piquadrat> Hi! Anybody knows the name of the executable that displays the battery tray symbol?
<stdin> piquadrat: guidance-power-manager
<piquadrat> stdin: ah, cool, thanks!
<JoshOvki> thanks stdin :P
<JoshOvki> and thanks piquadrat for asking, i was woundering that a few days ago
<Tophat> is there a tool on the 8.04 LIVE cd that i can use to partition and setup my disks without installing?
<rickest> parted, gparted, but I'd recommend the GParted LiveCD if you have time to grab/burn it
<kaminix> How do I mount a cue/bin file in Linux?
<rickest> kaminix: assuming you have the proper file system support, '-o loop' is probably the only other thing that's missing from your mount command
<kaminix> How do I find out what fs it is?
<rickest> kaminix: from wherever you got it?  Is it Mac?  maybe HPFS.  honestly, it doesn't sound like a mountable thing but I could easily be wrong
<kaminix> It's a PC CD-Rom I think.
<rickest> kaminix: if that's correct (I'm still doubtful), mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.bin /path/to/mount/point
<kaminix> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<rickest> kaminix: I'd have thought KDE would automount on insert if it was something your system knew about
<rickest> er, bad comment, nm
<kaminix> But it's a cue/bin, not a CD.
<rickest> right
<rickest> kaminix: google "linux mount cue bin file system". it appears to involve a little more work than normal
<rickest> you need bchunk apparently to convert it to .ISO first
<kaminix> okay, thanks
<kaminix> Found a site :)
<Tophat> rickest - thank you!
<qunix> #freenode#ubuntu-ro
<no1uknow> newbie question, can someone tell me how to change the date via terminal?
<kaminix> no1uknow: man date
<kaminix> :)
<no1uknow> kaminix: thx can't get the time zone to change however
<snirp> hi there, this one must be simple: how do I get the panel to sit at the bottom of my screen?
<kaminix> no1uknow: Sorry, I just know the command exists. Never actually needed to use it. :/
<no1uknow> np thx
<snirp> anyone: the black panel with system tray and program launcher and stuff (wigdets, i know)
<snirp> KDE 4.1 BTW
<ubuntu> hello
<snirp> hi there
<snirp> anyone here using 4.1?
<ubuntu> lol....too old<(
<rocko_> have problem with boot messages not coming up when I can the vga in menu.lst it worked in older releases does any body know of a fix?
<snirp> just want to move the panel from top to bottom.... must be dead simple right?
<kyleprager> Hi everyone - I am running Kubuntu 8.04 Desktop 2.6.24-19-generic kernel install, intel xeon x3220 quad core and BFG NVidia 8800GTS graphics card.  The OS keeps locking up on me.  The mouse gets stuck, i cant switch to virtual consoles and all keyboard shortcuts to reboot don't work.  I've looked through dmesg and /var/log/kern.log  and all i've found is "ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found." which d
<kyleprager> ggest a way I could troubleshoot this issue?
<snirp> n/m fixed it
<rocko_> have problem with boot messages not coming up when I change the vga in menu.lst it worked in older releases does any body know of a fix?
<kyleprager> can someone help me troubleshoot my 8.04 Hardy install freezing up on me?
<vladimir__> hi
<ali__> help!
<ali__> someone PLEASE HELP ME with compiz like how to get it uninstalled COMPLETely and and REINSTALLEd so that the god damn tray icon shows up, so that compiz doesnt end every minute, so that my min/max/x dont go away/and so that i can finally use themes please help before i break my monitor...
<kyleprager>  can someone help me troubleshoot my 8.04 Hardy install freezing up on me?  anybody?...
<kyleprager> i'm not retarded
<kyleprager> But my kubuntu install is really freezing on me, and windows didnt freeze and debian didnt freeze.  This is unique to Kubuntu
<kyleprager> and I cant seem to get anything good from any logs
<kyleprager> suggestions?
<kyleprager> ali - did you try to do an "aptitude purge <package-name>" already?
<juan_> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<juan_> anybody know how the hell i install freenx on hardy?
<juan_> is it better than ssh -XC ?
<oobe> does anyone know how i cant tell adept not to upgrade a specific package
<chemist109> juan_: I use NX fairly frequently.  It's much better than plain X or VNC.  Hang on a second and I'll get the Hardy install instructions...
<juan_> oobe: not sure in adept but its done at apt level (google) or install synaptic where its in the menus
<sourcemaker> how can I disable the martian source  kernel check???
<chemist109> juan_: Here's the FreeNX install instructions using Marcelo Shima's repository:  http://www.drtek.ca/freenx-server-ubuntu-hardy
<juan_> thx
<oobe> juan_, i have done it at an apt level apt-get upgrade holds it back but adept keeps prompting me to install it
<kyleprager>  can someone help my trouble shoot my Hardy 8.04 install freezing up on me during normal use?
<Vermux> how do I turn on colors in vim?
<rickest> :syntax
<rickest> and possibly :set filetype=perl  (or whatever)
<hola> hi guys i've have a problem with sudo
<Vermux> rickest: pattern not found
<rickest> Vermux: sounds like '/'?
<Vermux> rickest: I typed /syntax on, or /syntax. it says pattern not found
<rickest> Vermux: I said ":", not "/"
<snirp> hey there, a bit of an issue [kde 4.1]
<chemist109> Vermux: To make it permanent, edit /etc/vim/vimrc and uncomment the line that says syntax: on
<Vermux> rickest: I also tried ":" . it says :"the command is not available in this version"
<snirp> whenever my system boots, i loose all the panels and plasmoids, leaving me with a blank desktop...
<rickest> Vermux: sounds like vim-minimal or something maybe, I'm not sure
<snirp> the panels and plasmoids can be added, only to be lost on reboot. No errors when booting
<emilsedgh> snirp: haha, i remember it happenned in early plasma days.try updating and removing $KDEHOME
<rickest> Vermux: er, vim-tiny maybe?
<snirp> kdehome package?
<snirp> sorry, newbe\
<snirp> path?
<emilsedgh> snirp: no no, your kde's configs directory
<emilsedgh> snirp: first make sure there is nothing important there
<snirp> sounds scary....
<snirp> where is it at?
<emilsedgh> and then remove it
<emilsedgh> snirp: open a konsole and type echo $KDEHOME
<snirp> where to find it? sudo .....
<snirp> ok
<emilsedgh> snirp: how you instaled kde 4.1?
<snirp> from a resource i added to the some file... sorry
<emilsedgh> s/instaled/installed/
<snirp> worked fine initially
<Vermux> chemist109: still gives an error
<snirp> only after tempering with panel layout it started to fail
<chemist109> Vermex: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vim       <-  You're probably using vim-minimal
<snirp> echo $KDEHOME comes up empty
<emilsedgh> snirp: probably it was an old repository or something like that.4.1 will be released in 20 days, so i'd like to suggest you to be patient :)
<sourcemaker> how can I disable the kernel martian source check... I can't use important applications within a vpn connection...???
<snirp> <emilsedgh>: bit tiresome to redo my GUI every boot
<Vermux> rickest: sorry, I didnt know the minimal vim esists
<emilsedgh> snirp: ..try updating or be patient for 4.1 release
<hola> hi guys i've have a problem with sudo
<rickest> Vermux: I didn't either until I got Kubuntu  :-)
<snirp> emilsedgh: the following repository: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<Vermux> rickest: now it works
<emilsedgh> snirp: better place to ask that it is #kubuntu-kde4
<Vermux> chemist109: it works now
<snirp> ok, thx
<Vermux> if I want to cancell temporary colors I syntax off doesnt work@!
<rickest> Vermux: awesome, thanks for letting me know
<Vermux> ok, it's good now
<Vermux> it is working
<The_zodiac> hi
<The_zodiac> hola
<rocko_> ﻿have problem with boot messages not coming up when I change the vga in menu.lst it worked in older releases does any body know of a fix?
<The_zodiac> alguien???
<The_zodiac> Spanglish
<The_zodiac> ????
<The_zodiac> good bye
<rocko_> no spanish
<julio23rj> teste
<ybit> [Thu Jul 10 2008] [22:35:08] <ybit>	the font in my tty screens is WAY too large, how can i adjust it?
<ybit> still wondering
<ybit> also...
<ybit> [Thu Jul 10 2008] [22:37:06] <ybit>	thirdly and probably lastly, i've connected a second standard monitor to this computer, but i can't get it out of clone mode. i selected the dual screen option, rebooted X server and Xserver wouldn't startup, so i rebooted and the same result, it wouldn't boot into anything. finally had to remove the monitor and to get it to boot into kdm
<ybit> might have better luck just presenting two problems :)
<hola> someone uses virtualbox?
<rickest> yes
<chemist109> hola: I do...
<hola> chemist109: im not able to do work usd devices
<chemist109> hola: This is a known problem.  You have to edit /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh  See here:http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html
<gata> #kubuntues
<gata> #kubuntu españa
<gata> #kubuntu-es
<terrestre> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oobe> what plugin do people use for apple trailers i have always used mplayerplugin but it doesnt seem to work are there any others
<rickest> oobe: for .MOV?  I'm still using mplayerplug-in successfully afaik
<oobe> ok ty
<hola> chemist109: im using kubuntu
<chemist109> hola: Should work the same as Ubuntu
<jussi01> oobe: vlc here
<jussi01> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubottu> mozilla-plugin-vlc (source: vlc): multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 144 kB
<bipolar> can anyone tell me where kdm stores the last user to login data?
<oobe> jussi01, i ended up using mplayer i tried vlc for a sec but it said no video and then mplayer worked
<GustavoUBV> HI
<GustavoUBV> BYE
<Sunbow> anyone knows what is the name of the font of this watch, in this picture: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=84403&file1=84403-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Arezzo
<Chrysalis> looks to me like bold arial or some such
<grzesio> polakos
<grzesio> czy są
<garrett_> hello I have a acer 3680 laptop with an Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter, I cannot get it to work
<garrett_> has anyone been able to get this to work??
<frojnd> I can ping my local hosts, but I can't ping the www.internet.net Any ideas what could be missed in /etc/network/interfaces ? Anyone ? I'm not so familiar with ubntu server...
<rickest> frojnd: if you can ping your gateway but not past it then it's probably your gateway.  If you can't ping your gateway it's probably your 'gateway' setting or 'netmask'
<rickest> frojnd: also, be sure you're pinging IPs instead of hostnames so you don't have to worry about DNS failing
#kubuntu 2008-07-12
<luis> hello
<luis> hello ...?
<XJman> Hi
<nate_> hello room, an anyone help me get my  new video card to work it has a vga and an svideo out?
<nate_> the monitor works but the tv looks funny.
<XJman> What type of card?
<nate_> geforce fx 5200 its nvidia
<luis> hello?
<luis> I need help with a webcam
<XJman> Have you upddated the driver nate_?
<nate_> kinda i found a driver on nvidia's website, but im not sure how to install it xjman
<luis> I have a simple question... where can I look for a driver for a genius webcam?
<nate_> Xjman it is a .run
<XJman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368&highlight=nvidia
<XJman> I think that should get you on your way
<nate_> thanks a lot Xjman
<XJman> Hopefully that gets you started. I don't know a lot about the Nvidia, stuff as I've only installed and messed with an ATI card
<vipex> yo!
<luis> hi, I need helpt to find and install a driver for a genius webcam
<vipex> How i can install one program what i downloaded ? On terminal?
<luis> anyone'd like to help?
<vipex> Umm sry
<vipex> i cant:(
<luis> :) I guess we're a litle bit lonely here
<vipex> Yh,:D
<luis> well vipex, have you tried using the comand sudo apt-get install?
<luis> ok vipex, what kind of program have you downloaded?
<__kamz> hello all
<luis> hi
<__kamz> how can i force kopete to use opera? systemsettings "default application" thing didn't work
<vipex> oh sorry i was in shower luis:D
<luis> that's ok
<vipex> Umm i dont know what i put after the sudo apt-get install ___?
<luis> well the name of the package you've downloaded
<vipex> I cant find it :S
<luis> for example , lets say you downloaded a package named "packX"
<luis> to install it you should tipe: sudo apt-get install packX
<vipex> I downloaded quake 3 arena demo  and when the download was ready i lost the package
<luis> to get some hints about the use of the apt-get command you can tipe: man apt-get
<luis> are you using kubuntu?
<vipex> yh
<luis> quake3 hm it might not work
<vipex> its linux version
<vipex> some1 said it works
<luis> oh
<vipex> i f u install from terminal
<luis> well what's the name of the package?
<vipex> wait
<vipex> cant find:(
<K350> Hi, I've installed a command-line system. On top of that I've installed kde-core, kdm and xorg. I alo installed langauge-selector, language-seletor-qt and language-selector-common. But I still can't change lanauge. Could anyone here help me with this?
<vipex> When i downloaded quake 3 i losted immediately
<ismael> Hola a todos! / Hi everyone!
<afeijo> hi folks
<afeijo> my keyboard disconfigured, where can I change it Im looking in System Config, but there I found only repetition stuff
<ismael> mi internet works but conqueror doesn't surf, i dont know why ???
<afeijo> what about that last kernel update?? I had several problems today!
<afeijo> kompiz stoped work
<afeijo> keyboard missconfigured
<afeijo> :(
<afeijo> I need my keyboard back to normal :((
<afeijo> yeah, I found it!
<afeijo> oh, how can I configure my linux to send emails thru my host smtp?
<nate_> can some one give me the link for installing the latest nvidia drivers
<jussi01> !envyng | nate_
<ubottu> nate_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<stoneattic> I recently upgrade to 8.04 and bunch of things are now broken.  I can't sudo anymore  :(
<stoneattic> it prompts for the user password and tells me that user is unknown to sudo
<K350> leave
<K350> leave
<theFATMAN> what app do i use to capture streaming media?
<theFATMAN> music in particular
<theFATMAN> slow down guys i cant read that fast
<stoneattic> is there anyway to "down grade" back to 7?
<afeijo> heeeeeeelp
<afeijo> I hit my calculator button
<afeijo> now my screen is very zoomed!
<afeijo> how to get back to normal ?
<afeijo> any one??
<afeijo> thats insane
<afeijo> any one??
<theFATMAN> afeijo: how did you do it
<theFATMAN> what app do i use to capture streaming media?
<rocko_> where is the iron guy?
<F-u-z-z-Y> What file extension does a driver file have?
<bradhex> Hi, receiving this error, please help: dpkg: error processing gyachi (--remove):  cannot remove `/.': Invalid argument. Running kubuntu 8.0.4
<jmod> join: umbuntu
<rocko_> ﻿ found a solution to my ubuntu boot messages problem not showing up http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/console-session-very-large-text-font-598857/?s=39a0a4fbd77795be66124a96db887f94
<rocko_> ubuntu team is gay why did they have to disable it sooo annoying
<UnKleRuckus> hello
<Darkick> Hi everyone
<Darkick> Um, I was just wondering if anyone could help me with a little problem I'm having
<Darkick> When I open Amarok, I get a message saying "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<rocko_> what is your problem Darkick?
 * Darkick points above :3
<rocko_> how do you do that ﻿***Darkick points above :3
<Darkick> Um, /me <text>
<rocko_> ok I have always wonder but I do use the irc commands just didn't know which one did that
<Darkick> Oh, mmk
<rozen> Hey, How does one get the 4.0 KDE? I installed Kubuntu 8.04 and it started up with KDE 3. How can i get it to boot with KDE 4?
<rocko_> thanks
<Jucato> rozen: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<rocko_> rozen: log out and change the session
<rozen> Oh, Righto, My mistake!
<Darkick> Does anyone know of a possible solution to my problem?
<rocko_> Darkick: do you have sound?
<Darkick> Yes and no
<Darkick> I've been having some issues with my sound
<Darkick> But it works now
<Darkick> And the strange thing is, I used Amarok yesterday and I had no problems
<rocko_> how did you try to fix the sound problem?
<Darkick> A friend of mine suggested that it could be related to the OSS sound system that I had to switch to
<Darkick> Oh, I fiddled with KMix
<rocko_> I use alsa
<Darkick> Hmm
<rocko_> I only use free software free as in freedom not as in free beer
<Darkick> hehe
<rozen> What was the Channel again? For help with getting KDE4?
<rocko_> most gnu/linux distributions come with non free software
<rocko_> look up rozen
<rozen> LOL Why thank you, Im just retarded.
<rocko_>  /join ﻿#kubuntu-kde4
<rozen> I got it.
<rocko_> yup sometimes we forget we get do certain things
<rozen> Yup. that we do.
<Darkick> So, um, do you think the problem could have anything to do with the OSS sound system that I had to switch to?
<rocko_> Darkick: maybe I use gnewsense and when I updated it I lost sound but I just got the drivers from alsa and compiled them for the sound card I have and now it works
<Darkick> Hmmm
<rocko_> you can do lspci to find out which sound card you have
<Darkick> I just got that info, actually
<Darkick> Lemme get it again
<Darkick> One sec
<rocko_> then look to see if your card is supported here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<Darkick> nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Darkick> Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Unknown device 2601
<Darkick> Those are the sound card listings in Sysinfo
<Darkick> WHOA
<Darkick> I just started up Amarok and it's working now :o
<rocko_> cool so no problems
<Darkick> You probably noticed, but I'm a Linux newb. I just got this new computer on Wednesday and installed Kubuntu
<Darkick> I've had a friend teaching me a lot and trying to work through problems
<Darkick> :P
<Darkick> Anyway, thanks a lot!
<rocko_> doesn't look like your card is supported by alsa
<Darkick> Hmmm
<Darkick> 'Cause Gizmo wasn't working right, and so my friend told me to try switching the system (in Gizmo configuration) to OSS
<rocko_> but I would subspect that since nvidia does not release it's specs to the public
<rocko_> ati does though
<Darkick> Great... >.>
<rocko_> thats why it is better to use the proprietary drivers with nvidia cards
<rocko_> Darkick: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Nvidia
<Darkick> This was the problem I was having with Gizmo
<Darkick> http://tan-com.com/darkick/KMix5
<Darkick> Gah
<Darkick> >.<
<Darkick> One sec
<rocko_> could you pastebin the out put of your lspci?
<rocko_> pastebin.com or pastebin.ca
<rocko_> why did you paste a link to a binary file?
<Darkick> I didn't mean to :P
<Darkick> I was fixing it
<Darkick> Here
<Darkick> http://xrl.in/94v
<Darkick> Erm
<Darkick> >.>
<Darkick> http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff51/yomamma_9_2007/KMix6.jpg
<rocko_> not sure how to fix that problem
<rocko_> I don't use gizmo
<rocko_> do you own that site tan-com.com?
<Darkick> No :\
<Darkick> My friend
<rocko_> o you from minnesota?
<Darkick> No...
<Darkick> Um, about that link you gave me
<Darkick> What is that for?
<rocko_> it is for your sound card
<rocko_> for nvidia
<Darkick> I don't see mine listed there
<rocko_> your card is a HDA
<Darkick> Yes
<rocko_> so if your card is HDA and is an nForce-430 or later it will work
<rocko_> what nvidia card do you have
<Darkick> It;s nForce-430 I believe
<Darkick> *It's
<rocko_> then that sound work
<rocko_> should
<Darkick> What is that? I see a list of links but none are 430
<rocko_> list of links for what?
<rocko_> you click on Details for the how to do it
<Darkick> oops
<amdpenguin> Is kde4.1 Going to be stable?
<rocko_> but if your sound works already then their might just be a bug with gizmo
<smarty> help someone : I cant drag my windows anymore :( there is no option to close/minimize/max or the top bar to drag
<psyco> type kwin --replace
<psyco> as a command (atl f2)
<smarty> i LOVE YOU
<psyco> Does anyone know how to change the kubuntu loading splash?
<psyco> XD
<psyco> np
<Dr_willis__> The KDE loadign splash youmean> or the bootsplash? befor you get to KDM
<psyco> arggh I can't remember sex
<psyco> sec*
<psyco> i've been doing that typo a lot lately....
<psyco> XD
<Jucato> bad ones too
<Jucato> psyco: which splash screen? before or after you log in?
<AMDpenguin> How can i play DRM files?
<psyco> After login.
<Jucato> KSplash
<psyco> Ok thanks.
<smarty> lol
<Jucato> !splash | psyco
<ubottu> psyco: To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<psyco> :P
<psyco> I totally don't have that.
<smarty> wait a sec, psyco, after I hit the command, "kwin --replace" I get the stuff back, but when I exit, it disappears again
<afeijo> I had several problems since last night when several updates was applied
<psyco> Kmenu> Run command> kwin --replace
<psyco> not in terminal
<smarty> ooo
<Jucato> smarty: if you write that in the terminal, you have to "kwin --replace &"
<Jucato> psyco: KDE 3 or 4?
<psyco> 3
<psyco> Dont worry, I d/led ksplash
<Jucato> it should be part of a default install
<psyco> There would happen to be a system settings package with all these parts I didin't get?
<psyco> I know.
<psyco> XD
<Jucato> in fact, you wouldn't have a splash screen without it
<psyco> :S
<psyco> I never noticed if I did or not.
<Jucato> the location might be a bit wrong.. try using the search in System Settings
<psyco> I did
<smarty> jucato: same problem -- after i exit the terminal, it goes back to being draggable-less
<psyco> nothing :P
<Jucato> or just use "kcontrol" -> Appearance & Themes -> Splash Screen
<psyco> It wasn't there until I installed ksplash
<psyco> Sweet.
<Jucato> weird
<psyco>  All working.
<afeijo> my kompiz stoped working
<smarty> hmm
<afeijo> you guys had problems with that last kernel updated?
<psyco> afeijo: alt F2 compiz --replace   ?
<afeijo> nops
<afeijo> my middle button get back to a popup mouse stuff
<tmbg> the kernel updates lately aren't adding entries to my grub menu, so I have the new kernels but haven't booted to one yet
<psyco> Is there a Hamachi GUI for KDE with the chat feature? Quamachi doesn't have chat :(
<afeijo> its safe to update to kde4?
<smarty> i'd say so
<Jucato> afeijo: it's safe, because you're not upgrading really
<tmbg> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Jucato> you're installing KDE 4 side by side with KDE 3. you can switch between the two
<psyco> Is kde 4.1 out of beta yet?
<afeijo> Jucato: how hard is it? just one command or more?
<Jucato> !kde4
<afeijo> I can switch? cool
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<psyco> walls
<psyco> balls :P
<afeijo> dalls
<psyco> I wat 4.1. 4 was epic fail.
<psyco> how'd you get that inverted b ??
<afeijo> huauhahuahuahu, its call d
<psyco> ;)
<smarty> haha
<psyco> !hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi
<psyco> >.>
<smarty> lol
<psyco> !quamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quamachi
<psyco> *sigh*
<afeijo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<afeijo> hahaha
<smarty> LOL
<afeijo> !DOS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos
<afeijo> !gates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gates
<afeijo> !bomb gates
<psyco> !afeijo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bomb gates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afeijo
<afeijo> hehe
<smarty> haha
<psyco> !penis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis
<smarty> o_O
<afeijo> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<smarty> HAHA
<psyco> rofl
<mr---t-> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<psyco> wow
 * afeijo disfarce
<smarty> "Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids." LMAO
 * psyco and smarty got owned.
<afeijo> jokes are jokes! we need them
<smarty> :)
<afeijo> so, if I install kde4, how to get back to 3?
<psyco> in the login screen
<smarty> damn
<psyco> session type
<smarty> beet me to it
<smarty> *beat
<psyco> :P
<psyco> Speedy fast.
<smarty> :)
<afeijo> at login? nice
<smarty> yep
<psyco> yup.
<smarty> ALT  T
<psyco> Its pretty hanfy.
<smarty> Alt + T
<afeijo> all current installed app will be on the kde4 menu?
<psyco> handy*
<psyco> yup
<psyco> Plus some kde 4 apps.
<psyco> YOu get these mega long menulists though >.>
<afeijo> 4.1 beta anyone use?
<psyco> I was too lazy  to get.
<smarty> lol same
<psyco> So... There is no hamachi GUI for KDE that has chat? :'(
<afeijo> isnt easier to use adept to install kde4? lol
<psyco> yup
<afeijo> wow, 72 packages
<smarty> :P
<afeijo> ah, wth, hiting OK
<psyco> heh
<psyco> Does anyone know why my sound isn't working.
<smarty> drivers maybe?
<psyco> It can't initialize xine? or something
<afeijo> compiz changed oh kde4?
<psyco> it used to work.
<smarty> oo
<smarty> hmm
<afeijo> ooooh, my new webcam didnt work
<smarty> i know some updates can actually make hardware stop working
<smarty> my CD drive randomly stopped once
<smarty> (after an update)
<psyco> :S
<psyco> ok
<afeijo> sad
<afeijo> ok, kde4 installed.  I have to start another session?
<rozen> Question, Why does my screen freeze when i try to do certin things? Like when i go to open Amarok from the system tray it freezes and only mah mouse works and i got to re-boot.
<smarty> afeijo, reboot or logout
<smarty> then choose your KDE4
<smarty> from the menu optins
<smarty> *options
<smarty> or Alt + T
<Feijo_BR> ok, I'm at kde4
<Feijo_BR> but its in english, and the Add Language button dont work haha
<smarty> ouch
<smarty> brb
<Feijo_BR> kde4 its on english only?
<Feijo_BR> how to set kde3 as my default xwin?
<martijn81> Feijo_BR: just login once from KWM and it will be the default (it will always use the last used session)
<martijn81> Feijo_BR: well, no it is not but for some reason i am in the same condition here on kubuntu
<martijn81> dunno it is someting with setting the locale
<martijn81> every app has this issue here, vlc, firefox, ktorrent, all
<martijn81> i am going for a reinstall here after the RC1 release
<martijn81> dunno what you should do
<Feijo_BR> ok thanks
<martijn81> yw
<Feijo_BR> when I finished installing kde4 from kde3 adept, it asked if I want to change default xwin to kde4, I did it.  My girl does not know english, hope it didnt changed for her
<martijn81> well, KWM is not that hard to understand, but i guess it would be in English yes
<Dr_willis__> Feijo_BR,  you sure it dident ask to change the default  'kdm' to be 'kdm4' ? thats just the login screen.
<Feijo_BR> Dr_willis__: yeah it did, a big screen with good amount of text, a combobox to change to kde4, I selected that and hit OK
<aldo_> what
<Dr_willis__> kdm can store the last used session, as a 'default' you can change the session, from the sessions menu from the login screen
<Dr_willis__> each user can have their own defaults.
<psyco> does linux have a opengl glide wrapper?
<martijn81> dunno psyco
<martijn81> dunno what glide is
<psyco> nvm they dont
<Feijo_BR> ops, the kde button went to right, know I cant put it back to the left hahaha
<martijn81> Feijo_BR: yeah, that kind of things are still hard to configure on kde4
<jtmoney_> okay, i already asked in #compiz to no avail... i'm running kubuntu/ati proprietary, and whenever i try to launch compiz, it's trying to run on top of xgl... anyone know how i can force it to run on aiglx?
<martijn81> but you can just delete a configure.rc file for it
<Jucato> in a few weeks, it will be easy
<Jucato> jtmoney_: I think the channel is #compiz-fusion ?
<martijn81> yup ^^
<jtmoney_> ahh, thanks
<jtmoney_> wait, that's where i asked :)
<Jucato> Feijo_BR: if you need to "move" a widget on the panel, remove it first, then from the Add Widgets dialog box, drag it and drop to the exact location you want to put it. don't click on the Add Widget button
<martijn81> Jucato: how would a general user know this?
<martijn81> lousy introduced feature IMHO
<Jucato> <Jucato> in a few weeks, it will be easy
<martijn81> ah ok :)
<jtmoney_> oh whoops, maybe i installed fglrx instead of installing it manually... only the latest version of the binary supports aiglx with this card
<martijn81> nothing said then
<jtmoney_> :-X
<Jucato> <martijn81> lousy introduced feature IMHO <-- what feature was introduced? there's no feature. it's still incomplete. that's been said like 1000 times or more
<Feijo_BR> Jucato: cant do it, the first on the left is a program, when I drag there, the program come to the foreground
<psyco> anyone know if yhe opengl renderer is a driver software thing and can be changed or is what ever your videocard is?
<Dr_willis__> opengl can do hardware rendering
<psyco> how do I find my Xorg version?
<psyco> nvm
<psyco> anyone wanna help me install ati drivers?
<psyco> How do I run a .run? XD
<psyco> nvm XD
<Dr_willis__> installing the ati drivers from the downloadable .run files.. is not reccomdended. :) but good luck
<Dr_willis__> !ati
<plinio> what chanel ubuntu br ?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mr---t-> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<plinio> THX
<mr---t-> np
<plinio> what forms extract .pkg arquive?
<lnx> what is the name of hte package that have the kde developer tools ?
<psyco> Dr_willis: Ty
<plinio> pkg of solaris
<plinio> extension .pkg
<Betus> www.bibliadekubuntu.tk
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> hi
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> anyone there willing to help a new user?
<Feijo_BR> how can plinio unpack files from a pkg file?
<Feijo_BR> should he use tar?
<psyco> Is it a bad thing that I have fglrx drivers on my 9200, and fglrx is for 9500 and up?
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> Feijo, oi
<Feijo_BR> oi
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> c pode me ajuda?
<lnx> what is the name of hte package that have the kde developer tools ?
<Feijo_BR> ChotaZ|kUbuntu: I can try (posso tentar)
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> i cant install new languages
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> when i press Install new language
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> nothing happens
<Feijo_BR> kde4?
<Feijo_BR> same here!!! Just installed kde4
<Feijo_BR> probably a bug
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> :\
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> also
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> do u user superkaramba
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> ?
<Betus> ChotaZ|kUbuntu:
<Betus> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Feijo_BR> no
<Feijo_BR> LinuxHldsUpdateTool_32.pkg
<psyco> where is the restricted driver manager?
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> feijo
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> i just checked my kde version
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> its 3.5.9
<psyco> Ok guys. If I purge fgrlx and reboot what will happen??
<Feijo_BR> ChotaZ|kUbuntu: in my kde 3 I didnt had that problem, dont know how to enforce a new language
<Dr_willis> psyco,  in theory X would use the ati driver.
<cyberponix> Is there a way to get the "cube" effect in 8.04?
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> beryl?
<cyberponix> yes
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> just do it
<Dr_willis> Beryl is dead.
<cyberponix> how?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> how do i update my kde version?
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<psyco> Dr_willis: thanks
<cyberponix> I have it installed however I can not figure out how to make my desktop go cube...
<Dr_willis> install ccsm, enable cube effect.. check the key combo it needs.
<Dr_willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Dr_willis> and of course... :)
<Dr_willis> !ccsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccsn
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lnx> when kde starts compiz starts also automatic how i can avoid this and return to kwin ?
<Dr_willis> !find fusion
<ubottu> Found: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-bcop, fusion-icon, libfusionsound-1.0-0, libfusionsound-dev (and 2 others)
<Dr_willis> I normally use the 'fusion-icon' program to controll it lnx.  But like the bot said perhaps in ---> from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects
<cyberponix> do I need kde 4 for it to work?
<Dr_willis> kde4 does NOT NOT NOT use compiz-fusion. :) it has its own eyecandy methods
<cyberponix> isn't 8.04 kde 4 anyway?
<lnx> Dr_willis its already on "no effects" compiz is running automatic in other way
<Dr_willis> 8.04 has kde4 in the repos you can instgall if you wish.
<cyberponix> ok so what is the diffrance between kde 4 and 3?
<Dr_willis> lnx,  try kwin --replace then.. ?
<Dr_willis> cyberponix,  about everthing. :)
<cyberponix> good or bad lol
<mr---t-> yes
<lnx> Dr_willis its works but only for the current run i wany it to be always like this
<Dr_willis> kde4 is a radical change from kde3.  Its the way kde will be in the future.
<lnx> and not to start compiz on the sartup
<psyco> Where is the restricted driver manager in kubuntu?
<cyberponix> so if i run the install of that how much will I lose of what is on my comp now?
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> !superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> anyone using superk?
<Dr_willis> cyberponix,  if you install the kde4 desktop on your esixting isntall.. you wontlose anything
<cyberponix> k sweet! thnx
<cyberponix> does it have the beryl effects?
<mr---t-> cyberponix: it's not called that in kubuntu it's called hardware drivers manager
<cyberponix> I don't follow
<mr---t-> sorry that was for psyco
<cyberponix> ah lol
<psyco> Thanks
<mr---t-> np
<cyberponix> would the upgrade to kde be able to be done in term? if so would it be sudo apt-get install kde4?
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> sorry for this really noob question
<lnx> there is aprogram (gui interface ) for digital camera for kde ?
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> but how do i have session?
<cyberponix> lol I am  linux noob
<cyberponix> ^a
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> !kubicaramba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubicaramba
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> !liquid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liquid
<psyco> This is confusing. DOes 9200 fit this?
<psyco> The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higher, or it is in the X series (e.g. X300), or it has TV-Out capability. The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 9500
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> !liquid-weather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liquid-weather
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> !rofl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> that bot lacks  humor
<cyberponix> lmfao
<psyco> omg ya lol
<psyco> :P
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> i made a joke, great!
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> xD
<cyberponix> ChotaZ|kUbuntu: just so u know I have been using linux for about 4 months there is a lot to learn sorry about the noob type questions
<psyco> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> dude, ive been using linux since yesterday
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> xD
<cyberponix> yea...
<ChotaZ|kUbuntu> no shit
<cyberponix> this distro maybe
<psyco> OMG THIS IS SO CONTRADICTORY you need 9500+   and I've read you need 9xxx
<Jucato> !caps | psyco
<ubottu> psyco: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jucato> and doesn't 9xxx also cover 9500+?
<lnx> how i can play flv in kaffine ?
<psyco> That was my point.
<psyco> I am almost crying.
<ayram7> :'(
 * Dr_willis for one has no clue what psyco  is ranting about...
<ayram7>  someone can speak in Spanish?
<psyco> The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higher, or it is in the X series (e.g. X300), or it has TV-Out capability. The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 9500
<psyco> Does that include 9200 or not?
<cyberponix> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ayram7> tanks! ;)
<cyberponix> np
<ayram7> Mmm...
<ayram7> well ;)
<smarty> questoin : is it possible to change your IP somehow?
<l123luis> hola
<l123luis> hi
<smarty> wassup
<l123luis> no speak spañish?
<smarty> poco
<l123luis> dont speak?
<l123luis> ah ok
<l123luis> what are you from?
<smarty> usa
<smarty> u
<l123luis> Venezuela
<l123luis> you have messenger?
<smarty> cool
<smarty> ya
<l123luis> tienes messenger?
<smarty> si
<smarty> MSN
<lionel_> hello everyone
<smarty> y Yahoo
<Jucato> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<l123luis> squallleonard@hotmail.com
<l123luis> add me
<smarty> :)
<l123luis> agreguenme
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<l123luis> ok
<smarty> lol having fun jucato?
<l123luis> i go away!!
<l123luis> :S
<smarty> added
<l123luis> ok
<ayram7> Jajajajaja, pense que era el unico en hablar español
<l123luis> jajaja
<l123luis> nop
<l123luis> XD
<l123luis> de donde eres?
<Feijo_BR> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<l123luis> estas alli????
<smarty> lol ya
<smarty> so ya, anyone know how you can change the IP address?
<ayram7> sorry
<ayram7> me fui a la tiendita de la esquina
<ayram7> XD
<ayram7> ya regrese!
<Jucato> again, this is an English channel. if you're going to stay and converse here, please speak in English. We have two channels for Spanish speaking people
<ayram7> sorry
<ayram7> i'm feel...
<ayram7> hurt!!!
<ayram7> XD
<Betus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ayram7> ok, tanks
<CYREX> hello everyone
<moshe> hi, how do i choose which jdk/jre will be used during session?
<tsunami> ay algun correo para linux'
<CYREX> hello i cant get my smartax mt 882 router adsl to work via usb
<CYREX> como asi
<tsunami> asy dejo de usar el de hotmail
<Jucato> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tsunami> bueno grasias
<l123luis> holaaa
<l123luis> como estan?
<tsunami> luis
<CYREX> tsunami escribe /join ·ubuntu-es o kubuntu-es para hablar alla en espanol
<l123luis> dime?
<tsunami> no sabes que correo puedo usar en ves de el de hotmail
<l123luis> puedes usaar gmail
<Jucato> ugh!
<l123luis> o yahoo
<tsunami> si ya tengo pero no ay uno de linux'
<l123luis> vertale no se
<tsunami> uso el navegador opea
<l123luis> yo soy novato en linux
<tsunami> opera
<Jucato> !es | tsunami, l123luis
<ubottu> tsunami, l123luis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<l123luis> siempre he usado windows
<tsunami> y no puedo abrir el correo de hotmail
<l123luis> en kopete puedes abrir tu correo
<l123luis> koete es un programa
<tsunami> y que te parese el linux' luis
<l123luis> kopete
<lampe> hello
<Jucato> ugh!
<l123luis> me gusta pero a la vez me da rabia
<Jucato> l123luis and tsunami: English please!!!
<tsunami> sii ami tambien
<l123luis> me da rabia porq no lo se usar muy bien
<l123luis>  soy un novato en esto
<l123luis> XD
<tsunami> bueno da algunos problemas pero con pasiensa todo se puede
<rocko_> ﻿hipo ubuntu problem when I try to run hipo I get this problem unable to open the session message bus : Argument cannot be null. parameter name : address Details http://pastebin.com/m174638d4
<l123luis> kien tiene myspace???
<smarty> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<l123luis> www.myspace.com/darkfurius
<tsunami> ya estoy en el canal español
<l123luis> kubuntu.es??
<mr---t-> 1ES | tsunami
<l123luis> dios!!!
<tsunami> si
<Jucato> l123luis: #kubunt-es
<mr---t-> !es | tsunami
<CYREX> jeje no
<ayram7> Canal Oficial de Soporte de Ubuntu en Español | Lista de Correo → https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...
<ubottu> tsunami: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<l123luis> como istalo un programa es linux????
<tsunami> es
<ayram7> canal en español
<CYREX>  escribe /join #kubuntu-es
<rocko_> vi estas bela
<CYREX> y luego abajo te saldra una etiqueta con eso
<l123luis> jaja
<tsunami> bueno
<l123luis> ok
<CYREX> los espero alla
<smarty> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rocko_> ﻿﻿hipo ubuntu problem when I try to run hipo I get this problem unable to open the session message bus : Argument cannot be null. parameter name : address Details http://pastebin.com/m174638d4
<l123luis> vamos a agregarnos en messenger
<l123luis> si??
<l123luis> que dicen?
<tsunami> umm bueno
<l123luis> agreguenme si kieren mi msn es squallleonard@hotmail.com
<ayram7> there are very much people speak spanish here!!!
<Jucato> This is NOT a Spanish channel
<ayram7> Canal Oficial de Soporte de Ubuntu en Español | Lista de Correo → https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...
<tsunami> el_tsunami@hotmail.com
<ayram7> i know
<tsunami> jucato no se como mierda pasarme al canal español
<ayram7> Canal Oficial de Soporte de Ubuntu en Español | Lista de Correo → https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...
<ayram7> here
<Jucato> !es | tsunami
<ubottu> tsunami: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ayram7> you don't be bad
<tsunami> a ya esta
<l123luis> ok
<CYREX> ubottu el esta tratando de pasarse dejame ayudarlo
<ubottu> CYREX: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l123luis> hi
<mr---t-> Jucato:  kick them please?
<tsunami> chau
<l123luis> chao
<CYREX> ubottu i love u
<Jucato> one last time
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love u
<l123luis> alguien tiene myspace?
<CYREX> ubottu give me a hug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a hug
<ayram7> this is not a spanish chanel, enter here Canal Oficial de Soporte de Ubuntu en Español | Lista de Correo → https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...
<Jucato> stop playing with the bot CYREX
<l123luis> www.myspace.com/DarkFurius
<tsunami> ya lo encontre grasias por la paciensa amigos
<CYREX> hehe oki
<l123luis> que encontraste?
<ayram7> mr. luis enter here, this is a spanish chanel ---> Canal Oficial de Soporte de Ubuntu en Español | Lista de Correo → https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...
<CYREX> anbody by a small change is using the smartax modem adsl mt882
<l123luis> hablen!!!!
<l123luis_> lalalalalalala
<ayram7> Canal Oficial de Soporte de Ubuntu en Español | Lista de Correo → https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...
<Jimmmy1> Hey guys im just after a burning program ! im trying to make a mp3 cd but it doesnt work. can any1 recommend anything for me
<EnMasse187> guys when someone says
<EnMasse187> or asks me
<EnMasse187> do i like mudkipz
<EnMasse187> wtf am i supposed to say?
<Jimmmy1> say yes
<CYREX> say wtf is mudkipz
<rocko_> ﻿﻿﻿hipo ubuntu problem when I try to run hipo I get this problem unable to open the session message bus : Argument cannot be null. parameter name : address Details http://pastebin.com/m174638d4
<CYREX> jk
<EnMasse187> i just said
<EnMasse187> that cyrex
<CYREX> hhahahah
<CYREX> oki masse what distro do you use
<peixoto> jimmmy1: have you tried k3b ?
<Jimmmy1> yeh doesnt work
<peixoto> What is the error ?
<Jimmmy1> i play them and then select it to burn but it doesnt recodnise it
<rocko_> ﻿﻿﻿hipo ubuntu problem when I try to run hipo I get this problem unable to open the session message bus : Argument cannot be null. parameter name : address Details http://pastebin.com/m174638d4
<peixoto> How exactly do you "select them to burn" ?
<Jimmmy1> umm let me have a look
<CYREX> well in k3b you just grab them, drag them, burn them
<peixoto> I am just asking because k3b is the best burner I know (ven better than nero IMHO)
<CYREX> well you got brasero also
<CYREX> no better yet let me give you a list
<peixoto> yah, I knew brbasero, but I am an kde guy :-)
<Jimmmy1> i slect all the files and then chose make cd then i do the drag and drop and it then says "Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:'
<peixoto> gotta go sleep, wife is  calling :-) jimmy1, good luck, sorry I cant help you
<Jimmmy1> ok ill wait 8 hrs till you get up
<Jimmmy1> :)
<mr---t-> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rocko_> ﻿﻿﻿hipo ubuntu problem when I try to run hipo I get this problem unable to open the session message bus : Argument cannot be null. parameter name : address Details http://pastebin.com/m174638d4
<rocko_> xvid vorbis speex theora flac
<rocko_> use gnewsense
<psycholic> hello i'm having some problems installing this media vault any one have time to help out
<Slurb> whos alive
<Slurb> im taking a poll
<Slurb> so thats none
<mr---t-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slurb> !tell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell
<Slurb> lol
<mr---t-> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Slurb> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Jucato> Do not play with the bot
<mr---t-> me?
<cosmo_> hit close window instead of minimize
<Jucato> mr---t-: nope. but that goes for everyone
<mr---t-> I was just trying to keep things civil
<mr---t-> Jucato: thanks
<mot_> jesus
<mot_> relax
<mot_> calm the fuck down
<mot_> it's just linux.
<Jucato> !language > mot_
<ubottu> mot_, please see my private message
<mot_> i'm watching my language.
<mot_> what's wrong with a big of cursing?
<mr---t-> what is going on tonight invasion of the twelve year olds
<Jucato> it's wrong in this channel
<mot_> s/big/bit
<mot_> it's wrong?
<mot_> it's wrong, or you don't like it?
<mot_> i wouldn't really say it's "wrong" per se, would you?
<mot_> mr---t-, twelve year olds? dude, i'm an officer in the navy. please, don't patronize me.
<Jucato> "wrong in this channel" means it's not permitted in this channel. I could care less if you think it's wrong per se
<mot_> you couldn't* care less.
<mot_> if you could care less, then you could actually care less. if you couldn't care less, then that denotes that it's not possible for you to care less. yes?
<Jucato> could, couldn't. doesn't really matter to me
<mot_> well, that about sums up what's wrong with america today.
<Jucato> good. glad I'm not there
<mot_> here i am sitting on a boat 4600 miles away
<mot_> and you couldn't care less.
<p_quarles> can we keep this channel on topic? you know, tech support?
<Jucato> yep. enough of that
<mr---t-> plz
<mot_> oh, i'm sorry. you're in the phillipines.
<mot_> another de-facto colony of the US. my bad, i'd almost forgotten.
<mot_> yes, let's keep the channel on topic
<mot_> i'd hate to state the obvious.
<Jucato> whatever
<mot_> yessum.
<hacksilber> i installed xen for a 64bit version of ubuntu and now my networking is borked
<hacksilber> this was done from repos
<hacksilber> can someone kindly help me with this
<aakash> hey guys, i need a mail client (like balsa or Konttact) for KDE4 and a google talkapp for KDE4
<aakash> anyone know any?
<hacksilber> smarty: you use the voice on google talk?
<hacksilber> smarty: i just use thunderbird for kde4
<Jucato> kmail (KDE 4.1.. in a few weeks though)
<Jucato> though not sure Kopete KDE 4 can do Google Talk for now
<smarty> my apologizes
<smarty> slight error
<smarty> okay, regarding Kopete: no gtalk
<smarty> and thunderbird
<smarty> there is a KDE4 ver?
<Jucato> yes. KDE 4.1 has kdepim.
<Jucato> but 4.1 won't be released until around the end of July
<smarty> ah, ok
<bjb_nyj101> Hello?
<luis> hellooooooo
<luis> I need help
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<noaXess> !backup
<Colonel_Panic> hey can anybody tell me how to upgrade wine to v1.0?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm running Hardy
<Colonel_Panic> I currently have v 0.9.59
<Colonel_Panic> there doesn't seem to be anyone alive in #winehq
<ere4si> if the version of wine is not the latest you'll have to d/load it from wine - there'll be install inastructions on the site
<SilentDis> hello :)
<luca_b> Colonel_Panic: there are *buntu packages on the WINE web page
<SilentDis> i'd like to start using KDE4, but filling in all the settings from stuff like kopete, wallet, kppp, etc bugs me.  I've got the packages installed, is there any way to 'port over' the settings?
<luca_b> SilentDis: that's for the distros to do I think. Currently I reconfigured everything
<icheyne> SilentDis: I just stick with the defaults as far as possible - saves time when reinstalling :)
<luca_b> SilentDis: and what version of KDE would you be using?
<SilentDis> luca_b: I'm currently on KDE 3.5.9, Kubuntu 8.04.
<luca_b> SilentDis: I meant which KDE 4 flavor
<luca_b> 4.0.x or the yet-to-be-released 4.1
<SilentDis> luca_b: oh!  latest from the ubuntu repos, let me dbl check...
<luca_b> SilentDis: that's 4.0.x then
<SilentDis> luca_b: aye, 4.0
<SilentDis> would it be bad to just ln ~/.kde to ~/.kde4?
<luca_b> SilentDis: I never tried it
<luca_b> but for sure some desktop settings won't work
<luca_b> as kicker and kdesktop are no more
<SilentDis> luca_b: alright, i'll try just copying stuff over from ~/.kde to ~/.kde4 for the main programs i use, and see what happens :)
<luca_b> SilentDis: don't use kdepim (kmail, etc) from 4.0.x
<luca_b> it's horribly broken
<SilentDis> ahh, alright, thanks for the warning on that one.
<luca_b> kmail and co are ready in 4.1
<luca_b> but in 4.0.x they weren't even officially shipped
<SilentDis> alright, thanks for the heads up :)
<SilentDis> I *think* it's safe to link amarok rather than copy it, as those setting should stay the same.
<ayram7> regrese
<luca_b> SilentDis: amarok will use .kde
<luca_b> SilentDis: the KDE4 version is still in alpha
<SilentDis> luca_b: ahh, good.  yeah, i mucked with the nightlies... call me timid, but i rather like how it 'just works'.  I am just not a beta tester lol
<luca_b> SilentDis: just to make sure you know what to expect
<SilentDis> luca_b: i expect different and def. not the same as KDE3.  I will not judge KDE4 based upon that which i am used to :)
<SilentDis> alright, bbiab.  here goes :)
<umanet> есть кто живой?
<umanet> пуэуэроуэдрокхрокезрк
<umanet> унркерко
<umanet> енолноу
<umanet> еноуен
<umanet> о
<umanet> eryj
<umanet> уно
<ere4si> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<umanet> ноук
<umanet> нр
<umanet> ценгнь
<umanet> п
<umanet> ук
<umanet> рцкоен
<umanet> ло
<umanet> ншлрое
<umanet> р
<umanet> ке
<umanet> о
<umanet> нолео
<umanet> Привет! Русские есть?
<The-Compiler> !ru | umanet
<ubottu> umanet: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<umanet> я уже был там
<umanet> не помогли
<ere4si> well it's not russian then
<The-Compiler> ere4si: it is russian
<ere4si> The-Compiler: k
<The-Compiler> ere4si: ah, he asked if russians are there, and he said "I was there, nobody could help"
<ere4si> The-Compiler: it must be nice to be multilingual :)
<The-Compiler> ere4si: google translator xD
<ere4si> hehe
<kedar> hi, I installed kubuntu 8.04.1 right now using the live cd -- resized my windows partition. it installed fine, but now when I try to boot windows from Grub, it hangs after getting to the login screen. Any pointers ?
<kedar> help appreciated
<The-Compiler> kedar: after getting to the windows-login-screen?
<kedar> The-Compiles: Just before it.
<The-Compiler> kedar: okay, thats strange... From the point on, on which Windows is loaded, Ubuntu should nothing have to do with it.
<ere4si> kedar: did you defrag the windows install before resizing?
<kedar> The-Compiler: I know that is strange. I may have to run a safe boot right now and check the disks
<kedar> ere4si: I didn't. Maybe that screwed it up. Let
<kedar> *Let's see
<ere4si> good luck :)
<rozen> Man, Im new to Kubuntu, but holy shit, I love how fast torrents are.
<rozen> 140 kb/s in like 2 min.
<rozen> <3
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<U99999>  为什么我的8.04没有演示上那个满屏飞花的效果?
<eagles0513875> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<eagles0513875> !chinese | U99999
<ubottu> U99999: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eagles0513875> :)
<U99999> eagles0513875:Thank you very much!
<eagles0513875> U99999: no prob
<SilentDis> hello :)
<eagles0513875> hello
<SilentDis> I'm working on switching over to KDE4.0 from KDE3.5.9 on Kubuntu 8.04.  I'd like to swap over the login manager, I assume there's some dpkg-reconfigure magic I need to work here, or just a setting i'm missing?
<eagles0513875> SilentDis: might want to go into #kubuntu-kde4
<SilentDis> okeydokey :)
<eagles0513875> in all honesty havent used kde4 that much
<SilentDis> nor have i, but it's got a rather nice look, and i'd like to experiment with it :)
<eagles0513875> SilentDis: be warned
<eagles0513875> there is still some functionality missing
<eagles0513875> im not sure if 4.1 beta 1 or 2 what ever they r on has addressed the missing functionality
<SilentDis> eagles0513875: I'm aware of that.  I've still got access to my KDE3 apps, of course, and I can always swap back if the mood strikes me :)
<eagles0513875> ok lol just making sure
<SilentDis> rule number 1: always have an escape route. :D
<eagles0513875> lol true that
<eagles0513875> ibex is out for alpah testing isnt it
<SilentDis> bit of a sound issue going on right now, and i accidently left KPPP3 connected when i logged out (EVDO 'net connection), besides, uptime isn't everything.  gonna reboot right quick, bbiab if I need any other hints and suggestions :)
<eagles0513875> SilentDis: there is another way u can try out kde4
<Seren__> hi since the bind update, I got an issue with knetwork manager, it doesn't find my LAN until I do "sudo dhclient", any ideas on how to fix that ?
<eagles0513875> Seren__: your not using static ips right
<Seren__> I am
<hola> what can i use in order to see the dvt-b
<eagles0513875> Seren__: im guessing youre connected through a router
<Seren__> eagle, that's right
<Seren__> and the router adress is 192.168.0.254
<Seren__> but it used to work out from the box
<eagles0513875> Seren__: is bind still configured the way u had it
<eagles0513875> prior to the update
<Seren__> eagle : I have not changed anything, I probably installed the new defaut configuration
<eagles0513875> Seren__: thats probably what happened do you have a backup of the old conf
<Seren__> nope but I can have a look and try to find out what changed
<Seren__> thanks for the tips
<eagles0513875> Seren__: wish i could be of more help
<eagles0513875> Seren__: i got a suggestion for ya
<eagles0513875> Seren__: might want to keep a backup of the conf that way you have something to go on on what u configured and what not
<kalel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<orgthingy> Kubuntu is KDE version of Ubuntu, right?
<bazhang> orgthingy, kde on kubuntu gnome on ubuntu
<orgthingy> ah, I see
<orgthingy> thanks
<orgthingy> (and what about xfce?)
<bazhang> xubuntu orgthingy
<orgthingy> ah, i see
<eagles0513875> hey all anyone having an issue with ff3 after the update
<surais> hi all !
<eagles0513875> hi
<orgthingy> what issue
<orgthingy> details please :)
<eagles0513875> orgthingy: i ran sudo apt-get upgrade and there was an upgrade for the flash nonfree plugin
<eagles0513875> didnt try anythign flash related after it but i uninstalled ff2
<eagles0513875> im not sure if this is related to the pkg upgrade for flash nonfree or to me removing ff2
<eagles0513875> ill let u know in a bit here
<eagles0513875> *you
<orgthingy> hmmm
<eagles0513875> still not working
<orgthingy> you can ask in firefox channel (forgot what network, google)
<eagles0513875> same network btw
<eagles0513875> orgthingy: #firefox
<orgthingy> well, there's the "official" firefox channel
<eagles0513875> thats not the official channel
<eagles0513875> orgthingy: found the official channel
<orgthingy> :)
<eagles0513875> orgthingy: irc.mozilla.org
<orgthingy> aha, yes yes
<eagles0513875> orgthingy: wish me luck seems rather dead in there
<orgthingy> yea
<orgthingy> just wait
<orgthingy> theyll answer you
<eagles0513875> k
<lasse> Hi how di i install firefox 3 safely in Kubuntu 8.04 by using adept?
<lasse> Wich repository?
<eagles0513875> lasse: in command line type sudo apt-get install firefox3
<lasse> thx will try give u feed back
<eagles0513875> lasse: no prob
<lasse> result coud'nt find package firefox 3
<lasse> I ve missing something
<eagles0513875> lasse: type apt-cache search firefox
<ere4si> firefox 3 is just labelled firefox in hardy isn't it?
<eagles0513875> nope
<eagles0513875> acutally
<eagles0513875> wait yes it is
<eagles0513875> lasse: he is right type in sudo apt-get install firefox
<lasse> oki
<eagles0513875> my bad
<lasse> no i dont thing u bad reading som output , w8
<eagles0513875> lasse: ?
<lasse> yep it talks alot of broken dependencys and broken packages
<lasse> Some master repository reset possible?
<eagles0513875> lasse: try run a sudo apt-get update and see if that helps at all
<ere4si> lasse: which mirror are you using?
<lasse> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main
<lasse> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<lasse> deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<lasse> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<lasse> ## distribution.
<lasse> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<lasse> deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<lasse> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<lasse> ## repository.
<lasse> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<lasse> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<lasse> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<lasse> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<lasse> ## team.
<lasse> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<lasse> deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<lasse> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<lasse> ## repository.
<lasse> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<lasse> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<lasse> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<lasse> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<lasse> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<lasse> # deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<lasse> # deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<lasse> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<lasse> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<lasse> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<lasse> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<lasse> oop s
<eagles0513875> !pastebin | lasse
<ubottu> lasse: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ere4si> lasse: where's se?
<lasse> sorry didnt know
<eagles0513875> its ok
<ere4si> lasse: I would edit /etc/apt/sources.list and use the us mirrors as a first shot
<lasse> oki tries and returns with info
<eagles0513875> im having an issue with flash in hardy and ff3
<ere4si> I had thaat many issues with ff3 that I installed ff2...
<eagles0513875> i have both ff3 and 2 installed at same time
<eagles0513875> ere4si: can you possibly help me remedy the situation
<ere4si> eagles0513875: I gave up on ff3 - sorry
<ere4si> eagles0513875: there is #firefox...
<eagles0513875> already there
<eagles0513875> can anoyen help me with ff3 and flash
<eagles0513875> im having an issue where any flash videos dont play at all im on hardy 64 bit
<ere4si> !flash64 | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<eagles0513875> ere4si: thanks
<ere4si> np :)
<eagles0513875> ere4si: guessing remove the version 10
<ere4si> eagles0513875: your guess is better than mine - I don't use 64bit...
<lasse> Hi again eagles is it possible to view a png file similar to paste bin?
<lasse> changed sources.list to us and repopulated but when choosing firefox it is 1.5 and patched
<lasse> newly installed 8.0.4
<eagles0513875> O_o
<lasse> Better to reinstall to 7.10
<eagles0513875> lasse: open up adept and under adept there is manage repositories change it from there
<lasse> done so paste 26858
<eagles0513875> ere4si: is firefox in repos 32bit
<lasse> Yes running 32 bit
<ere4si> eagles0513875: I think most apps are - that's why I don't do 64bit yet
<VipeX> Hi
<eagles0513875> hi
<ere4si> lasse: after changing the mirror you need to do an   sudo apt-get update
<eagles0513875> ere4si: this is the first time im having any issues
<ere4si> eagles0513875: there's been a couple of people on #ubuntu with the same issue - it seems the latest flash update isn't so flash...
<eagles0513875> great
<eagles0513875> is 9 still in repos
<ere4si> apt cache search will tell
<eagles0513875> ere4si: doesnt tell the version
<eagles0513875> ere4si: going to try mozilla-plugin-gnash
<ere4si> eagles0513875: good luck
<eagles0513875> ere4si: ty
<lasse> eagles: done paste 26860 and restarted adept, wise to give up and reinstall 7.10 toget firefox 3 at this time?
<ere4si> !tab | lasse
<ubottu> lasse: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<eagles0513875> lasse: :(
<lasse> thanks 4 your help
<eagles0513875> lasse: did u enable all repos through adept
<lasse> yes i did
<lasse> no (wierd) just the us ones
<lasse> Tierd...
<lasse> sorry
<dominik> hey. guys :)
<dominik> any germans here?
<eagles0513875> !de | dominik
<ubottu> dominik: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> lasse: dont give up on it sometimes problems dont wanna fix themselves today but fix another day
<lasse> Yeah i know, but not today 8-(
<dominik> #kubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> yep
<eagles0513875> lasse: this channel is always here for u to get help so go rest and come back some other time
<lasse> Thx all
<Tyrian> Do i use Adept to install Firefox ?
<eagles0513875> u can
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> or sudo apt-get install firefox in command line
<eagles0513875> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Tyrian> Ok , ill try that after Addept updater is done
<eagles0513875> that explains the issue
<eagles0513875> Tyrian: you can update your machine using command line as well fyi
<eagles0513875> Tyrian: if you are interested in konsole type man apt
<Tyrian> ok
<eagles0513875> and that will tell you everythign about apt
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eagles0513875> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> ere4si: fixed the flash issue
<ere4si> eagles0513875: well done - what was the trick?
<eagles0513875> ere4si: dumped the nonfree for swfdec
<kalel> ciao
<eagles0513875> !it | kalel
<ubottu> kalel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eagles0513875> ere4si: now the problem is no audio or video with it
<ere4si> hehe - ff3 is nothing but trouble...
<eagles0513875> not true i love it on windows
<th1> Hi, I read the announcement from June 28 of Intrepid Alpha 1, and the link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-1/ is broken, where is the image?
<jussi01> th1: try asking in #kubuntu-testers or #ubuntu+1
<th1> ok
<gnomefreak> th1: try alpha 2
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> it was released yesterday
<gnomefreak> still kind of troublesome at this time
<knulfine> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> anyone having any issues with hal where it wont let you load a pen drive or the local drive it keeps saying that the feature is available in hal and i go see if hal is running and it is
<rodrigofireworks> Hi people... somebody can help me? I would like to know how can I erase the "Temporary Internet Files" of the Ubuntu...
<Tyrian> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<KingOfDos> Why the *** is Amarok not supporting more cores in a CPU? It's only using one core instead of four.
<orgthingy> well, there are many media players fhs
<orgthingy> get another one
<DawnLight> hello
<Tyrian> cant seem to get that flash installer for Firefox working :P  what is the trick ?   Sorry if i ask n00b questions :)
<Tyrian> But hey..  sometimes have to be the first ;)
<jpds> Tyrian: did you instal the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<jpds> !flash > Tyrian
<ubottu> Tyrian, please see my private message
<rodrigofireworks> hey... where's the "Temorary Internet Files" bag?
<jussi01> rodrigofireworks: if you are using firefox i beleive you can clear them through the preferences
<rodrigofireworks> thanks jussi01
<ere4si> eagles0513875: ping
<eagles0513875> ere4si: yo
<ere4si> eagles0513875: helping with a flash prob - what was your solution again pls
<eagles0513875> ere4si: still no solution
<ere4si> eagles0513875: bummer - that you had that nailed - np :)
<eagles0513875> ere4si: i did with swfdec but no audio or video displaying
<eagles0513875> im trying gnash again
<ere4si> k - good luck
<eagles0513875> thanks
<Tyrian> idownloaded Gnash..  how to start the installer from the commandline ?
<lumm> who knows waht gnash is
<lumm> how about read the readme?
<ere4si> gnash is in the repos isn't it?
<eagles0513875> ere4si: it is
<eagles0513875> i fixed my issue with gnash i think
<ere4si> eagles0513875: yeh - maybe - think?
<ere4si> hehe
<eagles0513875> ere4si: my browser is lockd up right now
<ubuntu__> hi
<ere4si> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi
<eagles0513875> lol the bot hates me
<ubuntu__aa> i have a question, i am using ubuntu now
<ubuntu__aa> with the live CD
<ubuntu__aa> and i have to download somethin which is about 480 MB and i have to burn it on a CD, i have 2 DVD brenner at the pc,
<eagles0513875> ere4si: brb need a reboot
<ubuntu__aa> how can i download it
<ubuntu__aa> or where do i have to safe it
<ubuntu__aa> i have connectet my extern hdd
<Eko_Hermiyanto> why I can not change resolution on KDE 4?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> the apply button always gray
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I could not puss the button
<eagles0513875> Eko_Hermiyanto: try in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tyrian> ok..  i give up !  bye
<ubuntu__aa> damn i hate windows
<venik> Is there a way to start the Kmenu from the keynoard, rather than with the mouse?
<ubuntu__aa> lol i love ubuntu, well i am downloading with 3mb/s :D and with win only 1,4....
<ubuntu__aa> "only"
<Lynx51> hello
<Lynx51> I'm testing Kubuntu 8.04. It's very good :)
<ere4si> that's the general consensus here
<dresnu> hello! does anyone know how I can disable javascript in konqueror for a specific website without disabling it globaly?
<venik> imho 8.04 is much buggier than previous versions.  I have been using kubuntu since 6.10, and had much more trouble with 8.04 than with older versions
<tictric> venik: I cannot confirm
<venik> your milage obviously varies
<venik> and kde4 is a joke, at least for now
<venik> half baked is more like it
<tictric> venik: no
<venik> ok, if u say so
<venik> it is certainly not finished-- no drag and drop even
<tictric> Alt-F1
<tictric> you can change it though
<dresnu> kubuntu 8.10 will support exclusively kde 4 right?
<tictric> Systemsettings -> Keyboard&Mouse -> Shortcuts -> Plasma from dropdown menu
<tictric> venik: nobody ever said that it was finished
<venik> thanks, that is great
<tictric> venik: I even recall a Blog entry that said kde 4.0 will eat your children
<dresnu> tictric: it won't certainly kill your wife though, that's another peace os software...
<dresnu> :-D
<tictric> all this useless accusations are pissing the devs of over the time
<tictric> no one wants to react to that crap anymore
<venik> ok-- let's all hold hands and sing kumbaya
<venik> it might save some poor soul from installing kde4, though
<venik> all those useless accusations
<venik> can anyone tlel me why my kubuntu boots with 640X480 resolution?  I have an ati video card that can do 1900X1200
<venik> I do not want to install the proprietary driver
<venik> it used to boot just fine, but in one of the upgrades, something has changed
<venik> to fix it I have to reinstall an old copy of xorg.conf
<venik> and I have to do it each time I reboot
<venik> cntrl-alt backspace does not fix it
<venik> can anyone help?
<besitzer__> hallo kann mia jemand helfen beim installieren von gaim?
<venik> it is called pidgin now
<venik> was ist die frage?
<ere4si> !de | besitzer
<ubottu> besitzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shamoun_> hey all
<ere4si> hi shamoun_
<shamoun_> if i download the kubuntu iso on the site, will it have all the same packages as the ubuntu iso, just with kde as a desktop?
<shamoun_> because the ubuntu site says 8.04.1
<ere4si> shamoun_: no - it uses some different apps
<shamoun_> will the hardware support be equivalent?
<shamoun_> that's my main concern
<ere4si> shamoun_:  the core is the same - so same hardware support - it is just what goes on top that is diff
<shamoun_> thanks for the info
<ere4si> np :)
<tictric> shamoun_: 8.04.1 is a bugfix release
<shamoun_> ah
<shamoun_> thanks for the info
<tictric> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde-destop installed
<tictric> ubuntu <- gnome desktop
<tictric> kubuntu <- kde destop
<shamoun_> alrighty
<shamoun_> downloading now
<shamoun_> just needed to confirm cos i needed to make a usb live distro
<shamoun_> and the newest version of ubuntu is one of the few live cds that booted without trouble and with full net support on this laptop
<shamoun_> anyway, thanks for all the info, i need to get some sleep
<shamoun_> later all
<elgokulo> can someone name me one good program to edit pdfs?
<etfb> elgokulo: This might be a stupid question, but: do you have access to the documents that produced the PDFs?
<etfb> Has the problem with Java and Firefox 3 in Ubuntu been solved?  I have no idea which package will give me Java in Firefox, and the search function in Adept is, of course, broken.
<elgokulo> nopes. those are pdfs made from my university prof. probably he made it with word and convertd it to pdf. but i have no access to the word docs
<elgokulo> i just wann appent them to each other. so i have one big pdf with
<elgokulo> append
<hoopoe> My screen resolution changed, and the monitor section of system settings has disappeared.
<etfb> elgokulo: Why not "print" them one after the other to a PDF printer driver then?
<etfb> elgThere's one in
 * etfb pressed Enter too soon
<etfb> elgokulo: There's a Windows PDF driver that I use at work, that lets you collect all your output together as a single PDF.  There must be something similar for real operating systems...
<etfb> elgokulo: Alternatively, have you tried PDFEdit?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PDFedit
<elgokulo> yes. but pdfedit is terrible to use. experiencing really slow downs
<etfb> elgokulo: Poo.
<etfb> elgokulo: Doesn't Open Office let you edit PDFs?  Or am I misremembering?
<elgokulo> hmm let me try
 * etfb tries loading a PDF in OOo and gets gibberish.  Curses!
<elgokulo> yeah :D
<etfb> elgokulo: Deep down, PDF is really just PostScript, or a stunted and warped form of it, kind of how HTML is really XML, or Windows is really CP/M.  So tools that let you edit PS files should, theoretically, be extensible to edit PDFs.  There are plenty of PDF editing tools available on the web, so there's obviously no roadblock other than programmer effort...
<elgokulo> hmm looks like i can do it with gs
<etfb> elgokulo: Heh!  Snap!
<elgokulo> thx :)
<etfb> Ugh, flat batteries.  Gotta go.  Good luck with that!
<senethril> Bonjour
<tictric> bonjour
<senethril> Je suis tout nouveau avec kubuntu, pour l'instant je crois avoir tout sous la main je dois terminer de mettre un compresseur pour la radio et ca ira sinon je poste ici :)
<tictric> !fr | senethril
<ubottu> senethril: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<senethril> ha
<tictric> de rien
<senethril> ok excuse me
<ilkin> hi people
<ilkin> is there anybody here
<ilkin> ??
<ilkin> aloye
<ilkin> i need help with kubuntu
<hoopoe> my screen res changed itself and i can't change it back!!!
<ilkin> hi
<ilkin> people
<ilkin> internet is connected but Konqeuror doesnt want to go anyware
<ilkin> what is up
<ilkin> ?
<paines> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | paines
<ubottu> paines: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<paines> why is firefox 3 in kubuntu such a mess. crashes on startup, some websites won't work, about: shows firefox 1.9, info windows shows 3, 1000s of smal annoying thins. cehckboxes won't update on first clicks etc. under debian firefox3 hasn't as much issues, same for win32.
<eagles0513875> paines: i dunno never noticed that problem
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: u have any idea on paines issue
<klerfayt> paines: it crashes for me also twice or once a day at least :-(
<klerfayt> paines: it's basically caused by flash
<gnomefreak> dont know didnt see it
<gnomefreak> paines: ok first about shows xulrunner-1.9 not firefox the 1.9 is xulrunner
<gnomefreak> crashes are can be caused by a lot of things try running it with new profile/user try running it in safe mode to where it crashes disable all extensions and add them back until you find the one that caused the crash
<yacc> Any idea what could make KNetworkManager not display the WLANs found?
<gnomefreak> Windows firefox is a totally different build nothing is same so please dont compare to windows unless a page crashes in linux and not windows and that is normall caused by the above things and if you cant view a site its most liley IE only
<ilkin_> anybody here
<ilkin_> please answer
<eagles0513875> !hi | ilkin_
<ubottu> ilkin_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> !patience | ilkin_
<ubottu> ilkin_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ilkin_> hi
<eagles0513875> !ask | ilkin_
<ubottu> ilkin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<paines> gnomefreak, thanks. what i tried is moving away plugins/ in home and also complete .mozilla dir, which made it a bit more stable on startup. but most annonying is things like checkboxes, best seen on facebook
<ilkin_> thank you
<ilkin_> it is my first coming to kubuntu  with first problem
<ilkin_> ))
<ilkin_> I have intenet connection but browser rejects to open any site
<eagles0513875> ilkin_: what kind of internet connection is it
<ilkin_> browser is Konqeuror
<eagles0513875> have you ever used firefox before
<gnomefreak> paines: i dont use facebook so im not sure what you mean. Im assuming its a theme issue so try changing theme back to default
<ilkin_> dial up with Conexant driver for winmodems
<ilkin_> in Kubuntu  i have only Konqeuror
<eagles0513875> ilkin_: good luck getting that setup i have never had to deal with dial up
<eagles0513875> i know winmodems are a night mare to find drivers for though
<eagles0513875> ilkin_: u able to get on the internet
<paines> gnomefreak, sorry I meant myspace not facebook
<eagles0513875> paines: im on myspace no problem
<ilkin_> but i have already connection
<aleboco> hi guiys, can anybody tell me how to load java plugin in konqueror (kde3)
<eagles0513875> paines: the checkbox this is also an issue in gmail as well
<ilkin_> why does browser open any page
<ilkin_> ?
<ilkin_> sorry why doesnt browser open any page?
<gnomefreak> paines: i havent been to my myspace nor to myspace in gernel i keep forgetting what i was told to do on it
<paines> eagles0513875, exactly
<eagles0513875> ilkin_: is it set to work in offline mode by mistake
<gnomefreak> ilkin_: define browser there are like 20 of them in ubuntu
<paines> gnomefreak, gmail e.g. has also the checkbox problem
<DexterF> hi
<ilkin_> Konqeuror
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: hes using konk and 2ndly the issue hes having is that check box issue i was telling u bout in gmail
<eagles0513875> !hi | DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gnomefreak> paines: change them to see if it fixes it
<paines> gnomefreak, change what ?
<gnomefreak> s/them/theme
<paines> ohh
<paines> okay
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: its noticing the pluging but i cannot play anything back
<paines> let me check
<gnomefreak> paines: firfox theme im thinking you are not using default
<DexterF> just did a fresh install of 8.04. X has it all wrong. 1024x768@60, should be rather 1600x1200@85. can't even set that. copied a working xorg.conf from debian, no go either, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, comes up with a weird conf with no values at all
<DexterF> wtf?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you would need to check with asac on that but it could be anything made after 7 gnash may not play or play badly
<eagles0513875> whats the channel
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: gnash isnt caught up with flash versions
<paines> arrrrghh. crashed again
<paines> creeping me out
<eagles0513875> !patience DexterF
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<klerfayt> paines: link?
<gnomefreak> paines: does it crash with new profile does it crash in safe mode
<ilkin_> eagles0513875: how to set offline-online regimes in Konqeuror web browser?
<DexterF> eagles0513875: dude, what?
<klerfayt> paines: I bet it's flashplayer
<gnomefreak> ilkin_: should be a choice in menus or an icon in lower left hand corner
<eagles0513875> paines: im having issue with flash nonfree plugin i dumped it for gnash still having some slighty issues
<paines> klerfayt, no. I have a fresh install withoutany plugins, besides foxmakrs
<eagles0513875> ilkin_: i dont know i use firefox
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: it would be libflashsupport more so tahn flash
<klerfayt> paines: hmm, that's not normal.
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: whats the room that asac would be in
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<eagles0513875> ty
<klerfayt> paines: give me the link of website
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i think he left
<gnomefreak> no i just gave him a link
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhh
<paines> klerfayt, no website. crash on startup
<gnomefreak> ilkin_: give me a minute ill look if i can run it
<ilkin_> now i will download firefox 3 lets see then what will happen
<klerfayt> paines: move $HOME/.mozilla directory to somewhere /backup
<paines> klerfayt, i did that before i came in here.
<paines> sorry mate
<gnomefreak> it seems konq doesnt wan tto open outside of kde it used to :(
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: no dont do that
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: do what? :-)
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: paines make a new user
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: never move ~/.mozilla
<gnomefreak> just make a new user/profile
<paines> ohh
<paines> okay
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: why not? it's not like you delete it.
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: it a very bad habit
<gnomefreak> has caused and can cause problems
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: like?
<gnomefreak> inside the ~/.mozilla you have firefox adn default moving the profile changes the default profile when you start firefox it creates a new one and some people have had issues getting back to old one due to the rename
<galathalion> my flashmemorycardslot is suddenly not wokring, pls halp
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: it is best to creat new user does same thing only safe
<paines> well 4 starups okay, 5 crashed again
<paines> didn't even asked about which profile to use
<paines> http://pastebin.com/m4a8b0fc7
<paines> from .xsession-errors
<gnomefreak> paines: did you run firefox from terminal with the profile flasg?
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: what's the difference? I move $HOME/.mozilla for example to $HOME/backup. and start fresh. If I want I can overwrite $HOME/.mozilla with old anytime thanks to backup
<paines> gnomefreak, first 3-4 runs yes, the crashes one no, started via alt+f2->command
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: it can and has caused issues. klerfayt you can do what you like but please dont give advice that can be damaging
<gnomefreak> paines: give me a site you crash on
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: how is that damaging advice?
<galathalion> pls?
<paines> gnomefreak, it looks like startings from console are mostly succesfull, starts from alt+f2 or via icon aren't
<paines> very strange
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: what the hell are you talking about
<ilkin__> did you find offline-online options in Konqeuror?
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: its unsafe to do it do you not read what i typed?
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: because?
<klerfayt> you have perfect copy of $HOME/.mozilla. where is the damage?
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: when you develop mozilla apps than please tell me but you can do what you like moving ~/.mozilla is bad and can cause damage and your telling someone that really not sure what he is doing and that makes it that much more damaging
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: CAN
<gnomefreak> not DOES
<klerfayt> where is the damage done?
<klerfayt> please show me. or stop bs
<jhutchins> gnomefreak: I think we're off topic here, but moving .mozilla really can not cause damage.  It puts you in the same position as if you had not run mozilla before, and you have a backup of anything you might need (mostly settings, cookies, passwords, and cache).
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: first off im a bit busy fixing something so i can get weekend started. 2nd do what you like 3rd if you tell someone to do it be ready to fix it for them if something goes wrong. but i warned you it can lead to trouble
<jhutchins> gnomefreak: Please give an example of a problem it could cause.
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: you know what? stop bs about damage if there is none
<gnomefreak> jhutchins: klerfayt i didnt say it was bad for firefox i said it was bad habit and can hurt. most mozilla apps are in ~/.mozilla not just firefox
<paines> ff3 icon problem: http://www.google.de/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official    there are 3 icons. when you click one it is updated only when you click somewhere else. can this confirm someone ?
<paines> please
<paines> icon=checkbox
<jhutchins> gnomefreak: Again, please either provide an example or stop saying that.
<eagles0513875> paines: a bug has been filed in regards to that i told gnomefreak bout it earlier
<gnomefreak> jhutchins: i dont have one off top of my head
<gnomefreak> i said its BAD HABIT
<klerfayt> paines: this is gtk-qt engine bug
<paines> eagles0513875, ahh. sorry didn't saw that
<eagles0513875> paines: its ok
<jhutchins> gnomefreak: In fact, it's a recommended diagnostic technique.
<jhutchins> gnomefreak: We recommend strongly against _deleting_ hidden config folders, but do recommend moving them.
<paines> klerfayt, damn right, with qt-curve it works
<gnomefreak> paines: yeah there is i have it in email folder but dont have email set up yet i have to work on IMAP but i need info freom OPP3
<gnomefreak> POP3
<jhutchins> (In appropriate cases.)
<gnomefreak> jhutchins: i have never seem mozilla say that anywhere
<gnomefreak> jhutchins: and do they know what WE store in there?
<gnomefreak> since we make the ~/.mozilla directory otherwise thunderbird would go in there
<gnomefreak> and notice ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: listen dude. it's not going to "damage" anyone if you have the backup
<jhutchins> gnomefreak: I use a real mail client.
<galathalion> anybody help me with my sd-card?
<gnomefreak> jhutchins: i use 4 mail clients whats your point
<jhutchins> klerfayt: I think we should just drop it.
<gnomefreak> i have tbird since i have to work on it
<bazhang> best to move on
<galathalion> hello?
<paines> hmmm. maybe the crashes are also releated to gtk-qt engine. now the start ups are working too
<eagles0513875> !hi | galathalion
<ubottu> galathalion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<galathalion> yo
<klerfayt> paines: what style are you using in kde?
<galathalion> my flashcard isnt wokring all of a sudden
<eagles0513875> galathalion: ask ur question with specific deatils and wait patiently and someone who knws will help ya out bro
<galathalion> eagles0513875: sis*
<eagles0513875> ?
<galathalion> im a sister
<galathalion> seems like it wont mount
<paines> gnomefreak eagles0513875 klerfayt thanks for the help / advice
<gnomefreak> paines: np
<eagles0513875> paines: no prob
<galathalion> i guess i have to mount it manually but how do i do that?
<eagles0513875> galathalion: sry sister
<paines> klerfayt, i use plastik, and have changed gtk to qt-curve
<galathalion> eagles0513875: np
<galathalion> i even tried through a usb-adapter and still wont work
<eagles0513875> galathalion: wish i could help you out but i dont really use memory cards with my machine
<galathalion> used to work before
<eagles0513875> galathalion: did it work in the previous release of kubuntu
<paines> galathalion, insert the card, then to dmesg in a console. you will sdX was recognized. then you can mount it with sudo mount /dev/sdX /mountpoint
<galathalion> eagles0513875: yes
<galathalion> paines: i dont understand
<eagles0513875> galathalion: what he is saying is put in a card in the card reader and then in the command line run dmesg and see if any error messages will come up there
<paines> galathalion, insert the sd card in your reader, notebook etc, fire up a terminal like konsole, exec the command dmesg, and you should see that a ne device was recognised
<ilkin__> uraaaaaa firefox worked
<ilkin__> bye i am going
<jhutchins> galathalion: You can also sudo tail -f /var/log/messages, then connect the reader and insert the card, watch what happens.
<eagles0513875> ilkin__: so then its an issue with konquerer
<galathalion> paines: thats all i have to do? it should work now
<galathalion> ?
<paines> galathalion, no, it is just an error gussing method
<ilkin__> yeah
<galathalion> paines: ok.. what do i do next?
<paines> galathalion, cause when you don't see that a new device was detected, swomthing is wrong with your setup
<paines> galathalion, do you see something like sdX at the end of dmesg
<paines> sda, sbd etc
<galathalion> paines: yes
<paines> nice
<galathalion> paines: now what?
<paines> galathalion, you can mount it like this: sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/
<galathalion> it says sda, should i write that instead?
<paines> yep
<galathalion> awrite
<galathalion> paines: mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /media/ busy
<galathalion> :/
<paines> oka
<paines> y
<galathalion> its not working
<paines> technically it is, but whats your general problem ?do you wanted that the card is automatically mounted when inserted ?
<galathalion> i wanna transfer my pictures!
<galathalion> :D
<DawnLight> does the installer set up lvm by default?
<paines> galathalion, exec the command mount in the console and paste it to pastebin please
<paines> pastebin.com
<paines> and give us the url
<galathalion> paines: http://pastebin.com/d2183c62
<paines> galathalion, and please copy paste the few lines from dmesg to pastebin when you insert thecard
<galathalion> paines: http://pastebin.com/d4c9a3eea
<paines> galathalion, hmm. i don't think that sda is you sd card, cause sda1 is your / dir
<paines> galathalion, when you remove the card and exec dmesg, what did you see at the end
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I've downloaded and burned the newest Kubuntu KDE4 remix 8.04.1 As I try to load from the install CD, the menu doesn't allow me to actually choose any option - to run LiveCD, to install, or else. Otherwise the menu is fully functional and allows me to boot from hardrive. Has anyone necountered such a problem?
<paines> ilembitov, can you navigate through the menu ?
<ilembitov> Yes
<galathalion> paines: [ 3358.345858] mmc0: card 1234 removed
<galathalion> :D
<paines> ilembitov, sorry i thought it is a hardware issue, haven't tried the remix cd. maybe someone else can help
<paines> galathalion, and it worked before ?
<galathalion> paines: yes
<galathalion> paines: fixed it
<Monnick> can someone do something for me?
<galathalion> paines: thanx for your help
<paines> good i was running out of ideas. HAHAHA
<galathalion> :D
<Monnick> terminal -> gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst en paste the bootlines for Kubuntu :)
<paines> galathalion, what was it ?
<galathalion> paines: i dunno.. something seems to be broken because its supposed to mount automatic
<paines> galathalion, strange
<paines> neverminf
<galathalion> paines: since the upgrade my computer hasnt been the same..
<paines> they are never
<paines> Monnick, http://pastebin.com/m267706b9
<paines> i doiubt there is a diffrence between ubuntu / kubuntu in grub
<Monnick> no, there isnt
<Monnick> but thanks very much! :)
<paines> np
<DawnLight> i thought to give kubuntu a try to see if it would be suitable for installation on lots of new desktop computers that will be sold. so i installed it in virtualbox, logged in and saw the adept thing notifying me of upgrades so i went along with it. it made the upgrades, complained about some error occuring, didn't give me a chance to see the error, and before having a chance to close this adept updater thing, it crashed. i'm a debian user. DEBIAN. and i'll
<aleboco> ehi, hi everybody, does anyone know a good application to store bookmarks independently from the browser?
<elgokulo> DawnLight, your message was truncated. too long
<bazhang> DawnLight, was there a question in there?
<aleboco> it is because i use firefox and konqueror together, and i would like to share bookmarks
<DawnLight> i thought to give kubuntu a try to see if it would be suitable for installation on lots of new desktop computers that will be sold. so i installed it in virtualbox, logged in and saw the adept thing notifying me of upgrades so i went along with it.
<DawnLight> it made the upgrades, complained about some error occuring, didn't give me a chance to see the error, and before having a chance to close this adept updater thing, it crashed. i'm a debian user. DEBIAN. and i'll be sticking with it until further notice. thanks
<bazhang> DawnLight, no need for support then?
<paines> DawnLight, happens mostly if you have to confirm an question, like sun java license agreement etc
<paines> very annoying
<elgokulo> DawnLight, there is aptitude too
<domme_> hi guys... i want to setup vsftpd and need to change a directory's access rights, but "sudo chmod g-w anon" wont do anything
<DawnLight> i'm using only aptitude in debian
<elgokulo> so you can use it with ubuntu too :)
<Slurb> synaptic package manager is good for ubuntu
<DawnLight> i won't be using ubuntu. it failed miserably
<Slurb> synaptic should work with debian too
<bazhang> DawnLight, there is #kubuntu-offtopic for chat, or #debian
<anto> salve sono nuovo
<bazhang> !it | anto
<ubottu> anto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<anto> come faccio non ho mai usato un programma di chat
<bazhang> anto, english please
<bazhang> anto or /join #ubuntu-it
<anto> non so come andare su ubuntu-it mi aiutate
<elgokulo> DawnLight, feel free :)
<aditya> how do I install compiz desktop effects on kubuntu 64 bit?
<aditya> how do I install compiz desktop effects on kubuntu 64 bit?
<aditya> cmon plz reply!
<bazhang> !ccsm | aditya
<ubottu> aditya: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Slurb> aditya use synaptic and search for compiz
<aditya> i did that,but its not getting installed,says it isnt availble for your comp architecture
<domme_> please help, i cant change access rights for directories
<klerfayt> domme_: what directories?
<aleboco> clicca sul link azzurro #ubuntu-it
<aleboco> dovrebbe andare in automatico
<domme_> there is a directory called anon and "sudo chmod g-w anon" wont do anything
<domme_> i created the directory myself... its not systemcritical, still chmod (and also everything done in properties) will not be saved
<klerfayt> domme_: example for you - chown -R kristjan:kristjan /home/kristjan/
<klerfayt> "chown -R kristjan:kristjan /home/kristjan/"
<klerfayt> "sudo chown -R kristjan:kristjan /home/kristjan/"
<klerfayt> but use your name and group! :-D
<klerfayt> oh wait. you aren't having problems with ownership ...
<domme_> hm, i dont know my group :x
<klerfayt> use command "id"
<domme_> ah ok, it was just like the username =)
<klerfayt> "id -u" for username and "id -g" for group
<domme_> thanks, but that still didnt solve my problem
<klerfayt> do you don't want to change onwershipt of directory, but access rights?
<klerfayt> *so not do
<domme_> i want to change a directories access rights to "rwxr-xr-x"
<klerfayt> I'm not good with access rights, but I will read man page (I only know ownership commands)
<domme_> my plan was to use chmod, but somehow it doesnt do anything
<klerfayt> domme_: isn't it simpler to use konqueror for this? ;-)
<domme_> you mean rightclicking the directory and changing stuff there?
<klerfayt> yeah ;-)
<domme_> *in properties
<domme_> thats not working either =(
<klerfayt> properties --> permissions
<klerfayt> did you check option "use it for subfolders"?
<domme_> i can change the values as root, but when i close the windows and reopen the values are still the old ones
<domme_> there are no subfolders anyway
<klerfayt> to whom does the directory belong? not to you?
<domme_> root
<yacc> Any idea what would make KNetworkManager not show my WLANs?
<klerfayt> sorry can't help you with chmod right now
<domme_> it says owner root group plugdev
<domme_> and i can change it to what i want, it wont be saved
<domme_> ok, thanks anyway
<klerfayt> domme_: why not give /anon your group and name ownership?
<klerfayt> "sudo chown -R kristjan:kristjan /path/to/anon"
<domme_> i cant
<domme_> all this stuff i did has not been saved
 * klerfayt reads chown man page
<domme_> i typed "sudo chown -R domme:domme /storage/ftp" (ftp includes anon)
<domme_> and when i check it in konqueror it keeps saying root plugdev
<klerfayt> oh this is server stuff. can't help with that, thought we are talking about local hard drive
<domme_> may it be that those flags work for ext3-filesystem only?
<klerfayt> domme_: from man page it says to use "-hR" ... at your own risk though
<klerfayt> yacc: any fn keys to toggle wireless in laptop?
<yacc> klerfayt, I can use the wlan fine with iwconfig/ifconfig manually.
<yacc> klerfayt, and KNetworkManager does not show them even when the WLAN is not configured after booting either.
<klerfayt> I wish I could help you with more, sadly I'm not networking expert ;-=
<yacc> klerfayt, it claims no active device, when I'm just using my WLAN.
<domme_> klerfayt: i solved my problem by moving the directory ftp from /storage/ to /
<domme_> it was on a NTFS-partition before and is now on ext3
<klerfayt> man. I shouldn't give advice in the area there I'm novice ;-)
<chfwiggum> hi all
 * klerfayt shuts up
<chfwiggum> is there a program like gcfilms for kde?
<jhutchins> yacc: So the only problem is knetworkmanager, the wireless is working fine?
<chfwiggum> im searching for a moviedatabase
<yacc> jhutchins, yep.
<domme_> chfwiggum: you mean like a program browsing www.imdb.com ?
<jhutchins> yacc: I would tend to classify that as a known problem then.  You can file a bugreport if you want, but the GUI wireless managers are all a bit short of fully functional.
<chfwiggum> domme_: kind of. i want to make an archive of my movies
<donsdw> I've lost the Minimize, Maximize, Resize buttons at the upper right of all my windows.  I think I changed somethin in System Settings, but I can't figure out what.  Anyone?
<donsdw> Hardy Heron, KDE3.
<domme_> donsdw: did you try alt+f3 ?
<jhutchins> donsdw: not running compiz or anything?
<klerfayt> donsdw: appearance & themes --> window decoration --> buttons
<donsdw> jhutchins: No, pretty basic.
<donsdw> klerfayt: I've been playing around there, but I cannot figure which setting.
<jhutchins> donsdw: That's "widgets" or "window decorations", it's a seperate module in compiz but supposed to be integrated with kde.  You've restarted kde?
<klerfayt> donsdw: lets try simple way -- do you see the option "use custom titlebar button potitions"?
<donsdw> klerfayt: No, I did not restart.  Do I have to.  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<donsdw> jhutchins: Yes.
<yacc> jhutchins, hmm, I removed the eth0 (without auto eth0 anyway) from /etc/network/interfaces and viola, NetworkManager decided to kill my wlan connection, but in exchange it shows the WLANs :)
<donsdw> klerfayt: Yes I do, it is unchecked.
<klerfayt> donsdw: if it is unchecked, then buttons should be in standard positions
<klerfayt> donsdw: using crystal window decoration?
<donsdw> klerfayt: Do I need to restart KDE?
<klerfayt> donsdw: sorry can't give you any reasonable advice. never heard of such problem
<donsdw> Okay, thanks anyway.  I will try restarting.
<donsdw> Ah, the Window resize buttons are back now.  Had to restart X.
<donsdw> Thanks klerfayt and jhutchins.
<klerfayt> window resize button??? what deco is that. I've never seen decoration with resize button
<CrocoJet> hello
<klerfayt> there is sticky, above, below, shade, help. minimize, maximize, close
<klerfayt> and menu ... but never have I seen resize button
<gh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<donsdw> klerfayt: I am just miswording.  The three buttons you see at the upper right of a window, to quit the window, etc.
<gh> compiz-fusion has three different types of window decorations, gnome, kde, emerald
<gh> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Decoration
<donsdw> Minimize, Maximize and Close.
<gh> when you first install, start or stop compiz-fusion you will lose those decorations until you restart kde.
<klerfayt> gh: you do?
<klerfayt> gh: never happened to me
<gh> yes, I went through the exact same thing donsdw has commented on
<gh> it also depends on your graphics card / driver
<gh> also, if i change between either three decorations I have to restart kde before the changes take effect.
<klerfayt> gh: try this --> "kwin --replace"
<gh> I don't change my settings on a regular basis
<klerfayt> for only decoration change --> "kde-window-decorator --replace"
<klerfayt> get emerald back --> "emerald --replace"
<gh> it works fine after restarting. I've read the docs and have been using it since 7.04
<klerfayt> get compiz back --> "compiz --replace"
<gh> yes that what the docs clearly say
<SilentDis> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<SilentDis> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<SilentDis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Makuseru> Hi, I seem to be having a problem, when i create a file, and name it in all caps, it defaults it back to all lowercase, but i need it to be in all caps so i can get something to recoginse it, why is kubuntu doing this?
<SilentDis> grrr... something is locking the package manager, and I can't for the life of me remember how to clear it.  I remember there being an !info point for it, but can't remember that either lol.  any suggestions?
<klerfayt> Makuseru: works as intended here
<klerfayt> SilentDis: try rebootin computer? :-D
<SilentDis> klerfayt: that usually doesn't clear it i've found.
<KingOfDos> Can someone help with my DVD thing? I'd installed libdvdcss, and set the dvd region with regionset. But still MPlayer, VLC and Xine can't play the DVD propperly. MPlayer does work the best, and then i got something like the following image:
<SilentDis> !lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock
<KingOfDos> http://dev.kingofdos.com/linux-dvd.jpg
<klerfayt> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<klerfayt> !package manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package manager
<KingOfDos> In mplayer i've got "some" audio, but it's laggy while decompiling.
<SilentDis> KingOfDos: try this in a prompt `sudo ln /dev/<dvd drive location, such as hdc> /dev/dvd`
<SilentDis> KingOfDos: should be able to play in kaffeene or the like then, i found mine didn't auto create either
<KingOfDos> i've got a /dev/dvd and a /dev/dvdrw
<KingOfDos> it's also located at /cdrom and /media/cdrom0
<gh> SilentDis: I had similar issues if I didn't properly close one instance of Adept and opened another. Restarting kde/system would simply restart multiple cases.
<KingOfDos> SilentDis, Kaffeine will even crash with a SIGSEGV (11)
<KingOfDos> http://dev.kingofdos.com/linux-dvd-kaffeine.txt <- this will happen with Kaffeine
<KingOfDos> Now I'd uploaded some more files. When I search for some error's there are people with the same problem, but no solution (so far i'd found).
<KingOfDos> http://dev.kingofdos.com/linux-dvd-kaffeine.txt http://dev.kingofdos.com/linux-dvd-vlc.txt http://dev.kingofdos.com/linux-dvd-mplayer.txt http://dev.kingofdos.com/linux-dvd.jpg
<KingOfDos> This are some error logs and a picture of it.
<mitsarionas> hi...anyone tried to install from the intrepid alpha 2 cd?
<ubuntu_> kjlkjl
<guape> i need help installing java
<guape> when i tried to install it, i got sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package
<bazhang> guape, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Qubex> Hello, how do i delete content on a DVDRW?
<ilkin> hello once again
<ilkin> is there any package of windows fonts?
 * chalcedony smiles
<ilkin>  is there any package of windows fonts? for Kubuntu?
<jussi01> ilkin: yes msttcorefonts
<ilkin> ok thanks
<jussi01> ilkin: thats the only ms fonts package I know of
<jussi01> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jussi01> ilkin: you need to enable multiverse
<ilkin> it is enabled
<jussi01> ilkin: what is the out put of sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<ilkin_> people  i mean Times Areal Tahoma and such kind of Windows fonts
<Tann> Hello
<jussi01> ilkin: yes, those are in that package
<jussi01> hi Tann
<LamerMan> guys, i need the libstdc++ source code, it it libstdc++-doc package?
<ilkin_> is it possible to install windows fonts to Kubuntu?
<ilkin_> from directly fonts folder?
<LamerMan> ilkin_ i installed calibri font from windows :)
<jussi01> ilkin_: if you read the link from the bot, it tells you how to install fonts
<jussi01> ilkin_: but as I mentioned before, the msttcorefonts package has most of the windows fonts in it.
<Jado> hello i have a problem with realplayer 11 on firefox 3 with kubuntu. I've installed realplayer thanks to with tutorial http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_Real_Player_11_and_Configuring_Mozilla_Plugin but i can't listen to bbc radio on www.bbc.co.uk
<bobJR> .
<bobJR> i had to sycognize the time
<illusive> Hi everybody! :D
<bobJR> it wasnt in the right time zone on router
<bobJR> and couldnt tell what it was doin
<bobJR> hello how are you
<illusive> Fine - but struggling :) You? :)
<bobJR> same hear
<bobJR> having  fun with router
<illusive> :(
<bobJR> wife was messin with linux yesterday
<illusive> hehehehehe
<bobJR> got all things screwed up
<bobJR> i got it fixed were im stayin connected
<bobJR> instead of having me connect to the main router ip 192.168.0.1
<bobJR> she had me connect to 192.168.0.3
<bobJR> lmfao
<illusive> :P
<bobJR> it wasnt doin right atlead to say
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me a VERY SIMPLE way of getting my ipod to work with amarok?
<jussi01> !pod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pod
<jussi01> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bobJR> i havnt tryed  that
<jussi01> ncfi1013_: tried that yet?
<bobJR> brb bathroom
<illusive> my gfx drivers are mocking up - so I'm currently trying to find out how to select a proper driverset and getting a proper resolution. And I'm very, very new to ubuntu.
<jussi01> illusive: which gfx card you have?
<illusive> NVidia Geforce 7800
<illusive> :)
<jussi01> illusive: and you have followed the guide?
<jussi01> !ati | illusive
<ubottu> illusive: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<illusive> haven't done that yet :) - I'll give that a shot - thanks! :)
<jussi01> :)
<illusive> this is rather oldschool.. I'm running 640x480 :S
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> illusive: go try that guide and let me know how you get on :)
<bobJR> i always install envyng core and type envyng -t in konsole
<bobJR> and select my card
<bobJR> and shes fine
<bobJR> brb bathroom
<anticreeps> Hello, can anyone help me with my problem i installed Kubuntu-KDE4 and i cant figure out how to setup the internet on it, im using aliant ultra high speed but not sure how to set it up on Kubuntu im newb trying to learn can someone help me out? right now on windows
<jussi01> anticreeps: try in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubunturos> does 6.06 recognize NTFS partitions (just for ro access?)
<anticreeps> ty
<illusive> Rebootarrific! brb :)
<UberTaco> quick question, folks: I'm in a fresh 8.04 install, and for some reason, all links open in Konqueror rather than Firefox.
<UberTaco> I set firefox as the default browser (from within Firefox, that is) but Konqueror still comes up without fail.
<tw|st3d> how do i fix dpkg?
<jaims> hello
<jaims> I have a question
<jaims> :)
<jaims> I'd like to be able to mount a disk
<jaims> but i can't
<jaims> fdisk -l shows it as hdb
<jaims> but mount fails
<UberTaco> nevermind, found the answer
<tw|st3d> how do u promote a account?
<jaims> The device '/dev/hdb' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<jaims> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<jaims> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<tw|st3d> so he can use wine
<jaims> and of course, mount /dev/hdb1 wont work as hdb1 doesn't exist
<jaims> any idea anyone?
<illusive> didn't really do anything for me - it starts up after the reboot (as before) and says there's been an error and it's running low graphics - and asks me to configure. I try to configure the settings - so they match my hardware exactly - but no go :(
<smarty> hey guys, anyone know a good backup utility?
<illusive> No, sorry :)
<jaims> no, sorry
<jaims> rsync
<jaims> t:)
<jaims> i think there are several tools to backup, that rely on rsync
<jaims> rsync itself I've heard is good
<smarty> how would you use rsync though
<jaims> rsync is cli based
<smarty> right
<smarty> so
<jaims> if you like it, it might be useful for you
<jaims> but
<jaims> I've never used it
<smarty> do  ispecify the location
<smarty> oh ok
<jaims> :)
<smarty> thnx
<jaims> np
<smarty> nice, someone is using FiOS :D
<jaims> nope
<illusive> oh dear lord - please let me figure out this gfx error :/
<illusive> I'm sick of low resolution
<jaims> bb all
<_bobJR_> .
<illusive> ..
<wolfgang_> hallo
<illusive> mjelloes
<illusive> aww - I even greeted him nicely
<illusive> :D
<Gr3y__> anyone good with xorg here?
<OGame> hola
<wayneandleanne> hi
<Gr3y__> hello
<jussi01> hi Gr3y__
<smarty> I cant get 4 desktops
<smarty> I try to configure it
<smarty> to 4
<smarty> but it doesnt change
<smarty> any ideas?
<yacc> smarty, do you have a desktop switcher on the bottom of your screen?
<yacc> smarty, try pressing Ctrl-F1, Ctrl-F2, Ctrl-F3, ...
<illusive> mmm coke
<Viper550> having installation issues
<illusive> elaborate :)
<Viper550> basically, I'm booting my Shift Linux disc (okay, it's Kubuntu based, heck it still has the Kubuntu usplash, but anyway), and I'm getting some I/O buffer error on /dev/hdc
<domme_> hi, i want to make kubuntu listen to FTP-requests from certain MAC-adresses only, is that possible?
<Viper550> oh wait, does Kubuntu Live CD have a seperate install option?
<domme_> Viper550: the dvd has
<domme_> didnt test the cd, though
<Viper550> odd, my CD for Shift does...maybe it was a side-effect of that
<Viper550> and oh great, CURSE YOU ATI FOR MY MONITOR NOT WORKING ON UBUNTU
<Viper550> how do I force vesa mode with the F4 menu?
<kax> hi, i can't move my mouse while a key is pressed and have no clue how to disable that feature. google brought something bout mouseemu up and changing /etc/default/mouseemu, but i dont have it installed
<kax> tried installing it and changing typing_block to 0, but that didnt work ;>
<Viper550> yay fe have life
<afeijo> my kde4 lost bottom toolbar !!! What can I do?
<bradhex> Please help, running kubuntu 8.0.4 and tried to "apt-get remove gyachi" which results in this error message: "cannot remove `/.': Invalid argument". apt-get -f install returns this same error, making apt-get broken basically. Any help would be appreciated.
<smarty> are u running as root?
<smarty> try
<smarty> sudo apt-get remove gyachi
<bradhex> Yes, i'm the root user when this command is executed
<illusive> any suggestions how I can get back to running generic video drivers so I can get a higher resolution again - the Nvidia thing didn't work
<afeijo> no one knows how to restore bottom toolbar?
<afeijo> ok, I added some widgets, my old toolbar is in one of that, floating around, very small... so wierd
<bradhex> rm /home/user_name/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc worked for me afeijo
<bradhex> it defaulted to the original setup of plasma
<bradhex> assuming you are running kde 4.x
<afeijo> realy? remove a file? ok
<afeijo> yes, kde 4
<bradhex> then kill plasma and run it again
<bradhex> it will auto-generate the config file again
<afeijo> now to run plasma?
<bradhex> yes
<afeijo> how? alt f2, type plasma enter?
<bradhex> yes
<afeijo> did, nothing happen
<bradhex> try running it in the shell and see what the error is reported
<afeijo> <unknown program name>(9535)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x80620b8 50331649
<afeijo> <unknown program name>(9535)/ checkComposite: Plasma is COMPOSITE-less on 0x805b658
<bradhex> try and remove the /home/user_name/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc
<bradhex> or
<bradhex> you need to force kill plasma
<bradhex> try that first
<afeijo> forgot how to check a ps id?
<bradhex> ps x | grep plasma
<bradhex> then kill -9 pid
<afeijo> ops, lots of stuff desapear
<afeijo> I did kill pid, didnt needed the -9
<afeijo> now I alt f2 plasma?
<bradhex> well make sure plasma isn't running anymore
<afeijo> isnt
<bradhex> ok, then try and run plasma
<afeijo> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh, thanks !
<BluesKaj> howdy
<bradhex> np
<illusive> Heya
<afeijo> this is a great channel
<afeijo> what do you use for irc? konversation/kde3 ?
<bradhex> xchat
<BluesKaj> afeijo:  sometimes
<afeijo> installing
<humbolto> for some weird reason compiz is started on my kde4 hardy system each time. does anybody know how to reliably turn that off?
<illusive> Anyone got any ideas how I can return to the generic gfx drivers in ubuntu? The Geforce ones seem to be fucking up.
<afeijo> changing app, brb
<afeijo_BR> cool
<afeijo_BR> my firefox font changed in kde4, what font do you guys use?
<bradhex> the size or actual font?
<afeijo> most size
<afeijo> I increase to 15, didnt work
<bradhex> i just set all my sizes to 10 i think.
<humbolto> How can I disable compiz for kde4?
<afeijo> I want to reenable compiz, I use it but since last kernel update mine broke, lol
<bradhex> have you tried kwin afeijo
<bradhex> it even supporsts the cube effect the compiz is notoriously known for
<afeijo> kwin?
<bradhex> yes
<afeijo> isnt kde kwin? sorry hehe
<bradhex> go to your system preferences, go to desktop, and then there should be something about desktop effects
<bradhex> i'm sorry, system settings
<afeijo> this morning I lost bottom toolbar, and all my screen was gray! no icones, nothing.  I alt f2 kwin, than I got something back
<afeijo> ok
<bradhex> yes, there is a checkbox for "Enable desktop effects"
<bradhex> i'm probably wrong in calling it kwin then
<bradhex> but, lack of a better name, i'll stick with it
<afeijo> opengl or xrender?
<ubunturos> root=UUID=<some_numbers> can be replaced with root=/dev/sdb1 ?
<ubunturos> in menu.lst?
<humbolto> does anybody know, why kde4 is starting compiz each time it starts up? I have not enable that anywhere and do not find any reference to a startup script anywhere.
<afeijo> I enabled effects, enabled some of them too, like Explosion, but isnt working... I will keep trying
<bradhex> what kde do you run humbolto?
<humbolto> kde4
<bradhex> is there anything in your kde4 autostart folder? I don't know much about compiz, but it's worth checking
<humbolto> bradhex: no
<humbolto> ls  -a .kde4/Autostart/ is empty
<humbolto> so is .kde/Autostart/
<bradhex> it would be in .kde4 anyways
<bradhex> humbolto: are you wanting to stop compiz from auto starting or just remove it altogether?
<smarty> anyone use Klik?
<smarty> (or ever has)
<smarty> anyone?
<White_Pelican> hello
<humbolto> bradhex: I just don't want it to autostart
<blacktest23> WHY is it, when I start x (kde) CTRL+c+v doesnt work anymore?
<bradhex> humbolto: do you use kdm to start kde4?
<humbolto> no gdm
<bradhex> humbolto: try starting kde4 without using a display manager. I'm not saying you'll see any difference, but maybe there might be a script that gdm would run to autostart compiz? it's a shot in the dark of course
<humbolto> bradhex: I doubt that gdm is starting compiz, as compiz is not autostarted when I run a gnome session!
<bradhex> humbolto: haha, yes, that would be a good assumption
<testme> i installed kde4,after reboot im still on kde3, how do i solve this+
<humbolto> What I need to know the most to solve this riddle is, if this is the default behaviour for kde4, hence if you are expreiencing this as well.
<humbolto> Then at least I can try to remove kde4 completely and reinstall it.
<testme> i installed kde4,after reboot im still on kde3, how do i solve this+
<th1> humbolto, compiz has some weirdness where it will put itself into some autostart thing in gnome
<th1> I can't remember where
<th1> but it bypasses the normal startup
<bradhex> testme: have you tried #kubuntu-kde4
<browncoat2> is there a way to install kubuntu without installing grub?
<humbolto> bradhex: no, did not know of the existence of this channel
<browncoat2> or affecting the existing bootloader in any ay
<Nece228> testme: well do u have autologin?
<browncoat2> *way
<bradhex> no, not for you humbolto, the other guy might find help there in that channel
<bradhex> but hell, maybe they'd know, i dk
<bradhex> idk
<bibek> can i limit the size of the maximized window to leave some space on the border?
<bibek> example i want to put widgets on the right side of desktop and make it visible all the time
<bibek> so maximized windows dont cover it
<bradhex> Has anyone encountered this problem: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<bradhex> b/c apt-get is dead unless i can resolve this.
<jussi01> bradhex: try sudo apt-get install -f
<jaecen> question for anyone who might have experience with this. I'm trying to get a Linksys wireless NIC (WMP54GS). I followed the instructions I could find for using NDISWrapper to make use of the windows driver. Kubuntu recognizes the device but it's not seeing the network. Any thoughts?
<peixoto> compiz
<bradhex> jussi01: I get the same error
<bradhex> jaecen: what does sudo modprobe -l | grep ndiswrapper return?
<jaecen> compiz?
<jaecen> one sec
<peixoto> sorry, I forgot to hit CTRL-F
<jaecen> hmm, assuming I entered it right, nada
<bradhex> ok
<bradhex> do sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<peixoto> I am trying to autostart compiz, just like humbolto, but I will use it with kde 3.5
<bradhex> then "iwconfig wlan0 essid YOUR_ESSID; dhclient wlan0"
<humbolto> peixoto: I am trying the opposit.
<aakash> peixoto : When you login, hit Alt + T
<aakash> and choose KDE4
<humbolto> peixoto: put a script in .kde/Autostart
<bradhex> or you can let your network manager take care of it after you set up iwconfig with the essid
<aakash> O
<aakash> Never mind
<peixoto> I already installed compiz, and I can start compiz manually, it works OK, but how I autostart it ?
<jaecen> wait, wait, I must have done it wrong. I copy+pasted your command and I got :
<jaecen> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<jaecen> ssmith@ssmith-desktop:~/wusb54gsdrivers$
<bradhex> ok, so ndiswrapper is loaded jaecen, just do the iwconfig part
<peixoto> thank you humbolto, I will try it now
<jaecen> Gotcha. Ok, question. I opened up the network manager before and updated the wlan entry with the SSID and WEP key, is that the same thing the iwconfig does?
<smarty> I'm having an issue that keeps bugging me... What hapens is, when I start up the computer (or login) I always get these 5-6 files on the desktop that are no use (firefox installation files along with flash player) i constantly delete/remove the icons, but when I reboot back up -- it shows up again ... any ideas how to fix this?
<bradhex> jaecen: I would imagine
<bradhex> jaecen: But if network manager isn't working i would at least manually give iwconfig a shot
<jussi01> smarty: kde version?
<smarty> 4
<smarty> 4.0
<jussi01> smarty: ove to #kubuntu-kde4 then :)
<jaecen> Alright, I'll give it a try. For some reason the manager keeps either making the key ASCII instead of Hex, or it outright removes the key. THanks for the info bradhex
<smarty> :) Okay
<bradhex> jaecen: ndiswrapper might still have problems with wep though
 * jaecen sighs
<bradhex> jaecen: i could be very wrong though
<bradhex> jaecen: you should google something like, "ndiswrapper wep support"
<jaecen> ah well. I'd rather not run an open network. I'll probably just buy a supported card first, heh
<jaecen> alright, I'll do that
<bradhex> jaecen: there is no reason to do a open network
<bradhex> but
<bradhex> wep isn't necessary, you could do it by mac addresses
<jaecen> fair enough
<jaecen> I had forgotten that, heh
<bradhex> yes, it's a pain if you have a friend come over who wants to use your internet, but that's their problem =)
<jaecen> right now the pain is 3+ people in the house :P
<bradhex> haha
<bradhex> yeah, my room mates hate it when i get near the router
<bradhex> laptops stop working and people start bitching quick.
<jaecen> yeah, I know the feeling :)
<bradhex> good luck though
<jaecen> Thanks, I appreciate the help
<bradhex> anytime
<downhillgames> on 64-bit Kubuntu, it seams I have a problem with some plasmoids (I'm using the KDE4 repo posted on kubuntu.com), they show up as "Unknown Plasmoids" any idea what may be wrong?
<downhillgames> btw I installed extragear-plasmoids
<jaecen> Hmm, I may have found the issue. iwconfig is puking on permissions, even with using sudo -i
<aakash> anyone got any idea how to install aircrack?
<aakash> i tried the .deb , sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<aakash> it says it worked
<aakash> (installed)
<aakash> but i dont see it
<aakash> unless I'm not looking in the right spot
<jussi01> dpkg -L aircrack-ng
<jussi01> iirc
<smarty> "dpkg -L aircrack-ng" done
<downhillgames> nobody? bummer :P
 * jaecen is away: battling with his NIC
<jussi01> downhillgames: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 perhaps...
<downhillgames> oh, whoops
<downhillgames> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> !away > jaecen_away
<ubottu> jaecen_away, please see my private message
<downhillgames> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<downhillgames> hah
<wind-rider> hi
<wind-rider> are there people with xdmcp experience here?
<illusive> hi people :)
<smarty> jussi, any idea what now? (after dpkg -L aircrack-ng)
<jpant> Any idea why kubuntu install fails to mount cdrom?
<jussi01> smarty: that should list all the files - you can then find the executable...
<smarty> how to exec? from konsole?
<jussi01> smarty: that or alt+f2
<jussi01> is aircrack a gui prgram or just cli?
<smarty> but doesnt dpkg deinsatll the package?
<smarty> i think gui
<smarty> nt sure
 * jaecen_away is away: Gone away for now.
 * jaecen_away is back.
<jussi01> no, thats dpkg -r packagename
<jaecen> sorry, wrong command, and apologies for mucking up the channel.
<jussi01> jaecen: no probs, try not to do it again :)
<illusive> I have an Audigy soundcard - got that to work just fine - but sounds from Firefox/flash etc - I have to redirect the stream - via PulseAudio. Any suggestion on how I could avoid this? :)
<smarty> oo
<smarty> ok
<jaecen> anyone have any idea why I would be getting this error: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801 : when trying to configure my wlan?
<wind-rider> i setup a pc to act as xdmcp server, but i can't get opengl working on it
<wind-rider> can it be that the screen that is logged into does not support opengl?
<jussi01> illusive: asoundconf list then asoundconf set-default-card <cardname>
<illusive> jussi01: You're my hero... Marry me
<illusive> :p
 * jussi01 blushes
<jussi01> illusive: you are most welcome
<illusive> thanks! :)
<illusive> a winamp like player - any idea? :)
<jussi01> illusive: audacious
<jussi01> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2ubuntu2~hardy1 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<illusive> awesome :)
 * wind-rider is away: Gone away for now.
<jpant> Never mind. I found what's wrong with the install. It just that ubuntu does not like my lite-on optical drive: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=9a94fd80a5d3e42fcb97b2894678d1fa&t=2988
<jpant> no problems with opensuse though
<dr_Willis> thats weird -
 * wind-rider is back.
<enzo> hi
<illusive> hiya :)
<wind-rider> illusive: do you know someone here with xdmcp experience?
 * afeijo is away: I'm busy, get out
<illusive> wind-rider; sorry - I'm quite new here. Would've loved to help though.
<wind-rider> ok, never mind
<dr_Willis> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<wind-rider> ubottu: i set it up for kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 remix by changing Enable to true in /usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<ubottu> wind-rider: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wind-rider> oh
<dr_Willis> wind-rider,  :)
<dr_Willis> enable it in the kdm config, restart kdm. connect from remote box.. is about all ive eer had to do with it.
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: i saw the message of ubottu too late :)
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: i did that, indeed
<wind-rider> but my problem is that i can't get opengl / direct rendering to work on the screen xdmcp uses
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: is DRI restricted to :0 ?
<dr_Willis> wind-rider,  fancy 3d over xdmcp -  i dont think is going to be a good idea.
<wind-rider> too much bandwidth?
<dr_Willis> Ive only used it for basic desktop stuff.  In theory i dont see why it would be restricted.. but there may be a bottleneck at the network level
<aakash> anyone know of any good wireless crackers?
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: i'm using 100 mbit lan
<cinex> aakash: airmon-ng
<aakash> cui?
<cinex> aircrack-ng
<cinex> one of the tw
<cinex> two
<aakash> tried aircrack - didnt work for me :(
<aakash> thnx, gonna try airmon-ng
<cinex> why did it not work ?
<aakash> no clue
<cinex> they are the same aakash
<aakash> oh
<cinex> did u do a packet injection test
<cinex> it might be your wifi card not being very goof
<cinex> good
<aakash> how would that be done :P
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: but i get this error: libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)
<cinex> aakash: it is all on the website
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<aakash> k
<aakash> thanks again
<cinex> you should check your wifi card against the hardware list too
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: even though i had the DRI section in xorg,conf
<dr_Willis> wind-rider,  guess  dri/3d may be an issue. Ive never really tried. I tend to use minimal desktops when i do remote/xdmcp stuff.
<aakash> the aircrack site?
<cinex> yeah
<aakash> k
<cinex> also you need to be in monitor mode and silly stuff like that
<dr_Willis> wind-rider,  or i use xming on windows. to let me get linux apps on the windows desktop/
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: ok, thanks :) do you have a hint on where else to ask?
<dr_Willis> wind-rider,  google for the exact error message perhaps.
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: i did that, and i got this www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1881
<wind-rider> which does not solve it
<wind-rider> or did not work for me, at least
<dr_Willis> wind-rider,  so most of theapplications work fine on the xdmcp desktop. but a few dont? what dont work?
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: everything works fine but i could not get DRI to work
<dr_Willis> wind-rider,  sounds to me like you may want to google for 'xdmcp and dri'
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: and i could not try it on a local screen at that time, which made me wonder if it actually can be done
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: i'll do that :)
<dr_Willis> wind-rider,  from my understanding of 'dri' i dont see how it can be done over xdmcp./
<dr_Willis> but i could be wrong
<Agent_bob> howto find out if a lappy has a built-in mic ?
<dr_Willis> look for it? :)
<dr_Willis> My laptop has a little bitty pinhole at the top. with a little mic image next to it
<Agent_bob> dr_Willis i hope it's hiden  cause i don't see one.
<Dragnslcr> Check the manufacturer's website?
<dr_Willis> fire up a recorder.. and Yell at the laptop? ;)
<dr_Willis> I was amazed that my laptops webcam worked with linux
<Agent_bob> Dragnslcr i may have too
<Agent_bob> dr_Willis well thing is alsamixer only has "main" "igain"   adjustmenst...
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: i read now that just having an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 may be the problem, so i'll look further somewhere else
<wind-rider> thanks for your time :)
<dr_Willis> wind-rider,  err.. thats a rather rather low low ... end video card in the first place. :)
<dr_Willis> My old laptop has  a X200m
<dr_Willis> getting dri enabled on some of the ati/fglrx with that card was a problem for me.. its only under  8.04 that i was able to use the fglrx driver
 * Agent_bob sits on floor and has low low end
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: i know, but i got this mobo for free with cpu and memory
<wind-rider> dr_Willis: nice for a home entertainment computer
<Agent_bob> wind-rider that's the best kind of hardware  :)
<Reformer81> Are there any GUI key loggers for Linux admins?
<wind-rider> Agent_bob: i hope it is ;)
<Agent_bob> wind-rider it's the only kind i buy
<dr_Willis> Its a desktop box? egads. :)
<dr_Willis> heh
<Agent_bob>        "free"
<wind-rider> i must go now
<wind-rider> goodbye!
<wind-rider> thx for thinking along
<Agent_bob> i cant get any recorder to work right
<Agent_bob> input device selection is inaxxessable
<Agent_bob> advise me.  if you had a houndred pictures on a remote box that you needed to edit,  how would you go about it?   i have thought of copying them to the local box editing and copying back,   also of a remote desktop.   even of useing fish://   ?
<Reformer81> Are there any GUI key loggers for Linux admins?
<Agent_bob> search the package database Reformer81
<Reformer81> Agent_bob: Yeah, there isn't one in the repos.
<Agent_bob> in one way i hope there is not.
<Agent_bob> woops.  wrong hot key
<Agent_bob> wb @ /me
<sergio_> ciao
<mkargar> how to export messages in kmail?
<jal> join #ubuntu
<thunder_> ey alguien sabe como hacer llamadas por modem ?
#kubuntu 2008-07-13
<chi> hello
<richiefrich> ok why is there no icon to install this OS? i booted into the special graphics
<richiefrich> cause i have a VIA
<richiefrich> whats the script to install it
<richiefrich> anyone please
<richiefrich> 0o
<richiefrich> it is gutsy 7.10
<richiefrich> i need it for llinuxmce
<dr_Willis> should be an icon on the desktop called 'install'
<aakash_> there should be an icon from the LIve CD -- Named: Install
<aakash_> Beat me, :(
<dr_Willis> 8.04 is the latest. - but I dont use Linuxmce.  Id hope that Linuxmce has updated to support 8.04
<richiefrich> dr_Willis: not there
<richiefrich> dr_Willis: can mi run it from the termainl
<dr_Willis> look under the couch. :)
<richiefrich> doe you know the name of the script
<dr_Willis> I normally install with the alternative installer cd.
<smarty> you should be able to install without having to need to use the Live CD
<smarty> *Live portion
<richiefrich> how
<smarty> when you boot
<smarty> what options to you have
<richiefrich> install / specail graphics
<BenPa85> hi guys, please can someone help me with updating my kde (4.0.3) version?
<richiefrich> and some other options
<richiefrich> but nothing about installing from command line like gentoo
<richiefrich> i know ubuntu has a script
<smarty> hmm
<richiefrich> doesnt kubuntu have one
<richiefrich> 0o
<smarty> im not sure now
<richiefrich> i see the icon on youtube
<richiefrich> but i dont have one
<richiefrich> one my desktop
<richiefrich> on
<smarty> did you burn the CD yourself?
<richiefrich> it took 45 mins to bot
<richiefrich> boot
<richiefrich> i did
<smarty> try installing another ISO image
<richiefrich> i burned two
<smarty> hmm
<richiefrich> there were no errors
<richiefrich> i wanted to get linuxmce to install
<richiefrich> there are no packages in gentoo for that m
<richiefrich> or arch
<richiefrich> those are what i use normally
<richiefrich> so no clue?
<smarty> not from what I can see
<smarty> Im looking it up though
<richiefrich>   ok
<richiefrich> ty
<smarty> Np
<BenPa85> can someone tell me what to do, for update kde?
<richiefrich> smarty: ubiquity is what they said in #ubuntu
<richiefrich> smarty: might there be a kubiquity
<richiefrich> or is it still ubiquity
<crimsun> ubiquity-frontend-kde
<richiefrich> crimsun: ok
<BenPa85> no one? :(
<crimsun> BenPa85: for 8.04?
<richiefrich> BenPa85: sure
<richiefrich> BenPa85: apt-get
<crimsun> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/29
<xiaobo> you ren zai bu?
<xiaobo> shu ru fa ze me ann zhuang?
<crimsun> xiaobo: ubuntu-zh
<oscar> hola hay alguien ahi?
<richiefrich> crimsun: my VIA is so slow
<oscar> alguien sabe como  buscar mas servidores, soy nuevo aki
<oscar> somebody speak spanish?
<BenPa85> richiefrich: sry, was afk, which parameters for apt-get?
<richiefrich> ahh you can just apt-get update
<BenPa85> my kde was broken, I've ran "apt-get install kde4"
<richiefrich> ahh you can just apt-get upgrade
<BenPa85> k, I'll try
<richiefrich> there is  distro-update   or upgrade
<richiefrich> im not sure
<BenPa85> both work, but it says there is nothing to update
<BenPa85> how can I check the kde version?
<richiefrich> you caan with like dpkg
<richiefrich> i forget i think dpkg -i
<richiefrich> :\
<richiefrich> BenPa85: you can -> man dpkg
<BenPa85> ah k, thx
<richiefrich> and see what the options are
<Bahaa> may I ask a technical question ?
<chi> how to fix my ubuntu?
<richiefrich> 0o\
<BenPa85> richiefrich: I is for info
<richiefrich> there you go
<richiefrich> info on a package
<richiefrich> chi: why is it going so SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<richiefrich> i love VIA
<Bahaa> can I download ubuntu then download KDE from its site, to make Kubuntu
<chi> no it is move funny
<Bahaa> ?
<BenPa85> richiefrich: THX :)
<richiefrich> sure can
<richiefrich> BenPa85: use apt-get
<richiefrich> err
<richiefrich> Bahaa:
<Bahaa> is it a download program ?
<richiefrich> Bahaa: apt-get to install kde
<chi> my ubuntu mous is no work
<Bahaa> aha
<richiefrich> chi: and i hear your install is sllow
<richiefrich> slow
<chi> for plese help to fix ubuntu mouse
<richiefrich> 0o
<Bahaa> and how can I make ubuntu support my language
<Bahaa> ?
<richiefrich>  /c
<BenPa85> richiefrich: I've looked into adept-manager which tells me that installed version is 3.3 is this the actual version?
<j1luis> Hola
<j1luis> como estan??
<BenPa85> can someone tell me where firefox is installed from adept?
<j1luis> hola
<j1luis> hi
<BenPa85> I'm trying to install flash-player but can't find the right directory ...
<j1luis> yes
<BenPa85> j1luis: hi
<richiefrich> BenPa85: it would seem so
<j1luis> firefox installed for adept
<BenPa85> richiefrich: thx :)
<j1luis> ok
<j1luis> where installing aplications for konsole??
<BenPa85> ah sh** sorry guys, i've installed it without adept, now i've found :)
<ubuntu_> $ sudo apt-get install "aplication"
<BenPa85> ubuntu_: thx
<richiefrich> :)
<UberTaco> hey, for some reason my vanilla Kubuntu 8.04 install doesn't have katapault
<UberTaco> and I can't just apt-get install it
<UberTaco> nor can I find it in Adept. Has it been removed from the standard repos?
<dr_Willis> !find katapult
<ubottu> Found: katapult
<dr_Willis> !info katapult
<ubottu> katapult (source: katapult): item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-3 (hardy), package size 414 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<dr_Willis> its in main.
<UberTaco> nevermind,
<UberTaco> I spelled it wrong.
<UberTaco> or rather, right
<UberTaco> heh
<UberTaco> thanks anyways
<dr_Willis> :)
<j1luis> hi
<j1luis> where instaling progran with konsole??
<j1luis> please
<dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install WHATEVERYOUWANTTOINSTALL
<dr_Willis> :)
<j1luis> ok
<dr_Willis> ie: --> sudo apt-get install cowsay
<j1luis> dowunload the program?
<j1luis> downoad the program?
<j1luis> dowunload
<dr_Willis> downloading has nothing to do with it...
<j1luis> download
<j1luis> ok
<dr_Willis> the package manager will download/install the proper packages. :)
<dr_Willis> Unless you want to rephrase the question/clarify what you are trying to do.
<j1luis> ok
<j1luis> thank
<j1luis> and with apt-get?
<dr_Willis> What about it?
<marion> Hi
<j1luis> dr Willis
<dr_Willis> Howdy martijn81
<j1luis> for installing limewire
<dr_Willis> j1luis,  it dosent do a lot of good to just say someones name in irc. :)
<dr_Willis> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bobJR> .
<dr_Willis> use frostwire instead of limewire.
<j1luis> ok
<j1luis> ok
<j1luis> Since I install it? For apt-get or adept??
<dr_Willis> For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dr_Willis> I beluive its in the medibuntu repositorys also.
<j1luis> ok
<afeijo> where can I found volume control on kde4?
<mofux> hi, i have hardy running with a radeon 9600 + fglrx driver + xserver-xgl and video / scrolling of internetpages is kinda slow, when i try to remove xserver-xgl all i get is a white screen when i log back in to gnome... i couldn't find anything usefull on the net yet, could you guys maybe point me?
<mofux> same goes for kde4
<kjetil1001> trying to install kububtu on a toshiba satellite. Litte progress. can that be done?
<filo1234> hello i have installed kpowersave, but at reboot start kpowersave and other battery status icon too
<filo1234> how is the name of power status battery
<filo1234> i want only kpowersave active
<psyco> Is it poissible to defragment my hd in linux?
<Agent_bob> what fs ?
<Agent_bob> and why do you think it needs it ?
 * mr---t- though that was not needed inlinux
<Agent_bob> mr---t- generally it's not.
<Agent_bob> i have seen ext# fs with as high as 5% noncontiguous   but that is very rare
<psyco> Oh, well I have a diablo 2 error in wine and one of the solutions is to defragment
<crimsun> I don't think it's terribly rare
<crimsun> I have about 6% fragmentation on /, but that's in part due to carrying this over from Debian Potato
<DamienG> Hi
<Agent_bob> crimsun what i usually see is .3 to .5 %
<DamienG> I was wondering if it's okay to delete boson_crash reports from my home folder
<cinex> psyco: you dont need to
<psyco> Alright then.
<cinex> windows is very sloppy when it saves files. it 'spits them' at the drive. its designed to speed things up
<crimsun> Agent_bob: I'd say somewhere between 2-3% is not unusual for installs having seen at least three Ubuntu dist-upgrades
<cinex> but int he end slows it down. thats why you need to defragment
 * mr---t- thats what i thought
<Agent_bob> crimsun yeah but 5 is double that ...
<cinex> linux stores them properly
<psyco> Anyone here played diablo and got the erro:
<psyco> :Diablo 2 Unhandled Exception: Access_violation (c0000005)
<tony_> hi all
<tony_> im new to using kubuntu
<tony_> i need some help please any one up for giving a new guy a hand?
<Agent_bob> tony_ it's the second door on the left, down the hall there...  ->
<Agent_bob> tony_ i mean stop asking for help, and explain what the issue is,
<mr---t-> you scared him
<Agent_bob> i guess so...
<Agent_bob> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tony_> oh ok ill just ask away
<tony_> im having problems with trying to connect to my wifi
<Agent_bob> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> tony_ first visit that page and see if the answer is already spelled out for you   ^
<tony_> it can find the wifi but can not connect
<Agent_bob> if not we'll see if we can find one.
<tony_> i put in my wep key but it just dont want to connect
<Agent_bob> mr---t-  do you think he is typing and not reading... ?
<mr---t-> possibly
<tony_> oops sorry i did not look at the screen.......my bad
<Agent_bob> :)
<mr---t->  :-P
<Agent_bob> tony_ it's ok.   and welcome to #kubuntu  by the way.
<tony_> thx agent_bob
<tony_> its my first day using it :)
<mr---t-> many common issues have detailed instructions on the link bob provided if that doesn't help someone will still be here
<tony_> ok mr----t just reading it now :)
<mr---t->  :-)
<asobi> got firefox 3, klipper and addons don't work
<filo1234> wich is the name of power manager on kubuntu hardy kde 3.5??
<Agent_bob> tony_ not trying to distract your attention, nor discurage you in any way.   but, the best way to learn linux, is to forget every thing you think you know about computers and start from zero.   it saves time and things make much more sense if you don't aproach them from an M$ mentality.
<Agent_bob> just a word to the wise.
<filo1234> wich is the name of power manager battery_status on kubuntu hardy kde 3.5??
<mr---t-> Agent_bob:  are you on a lappy?
<tony_> agent_bob i will try my best
<martijn81> filo1234: kpowersave?
<martijn81> i am on sidux so i do not know
<filo1234> martijn81:  nope i want use kpowersave, but at reboot start default power manager too
 * mr---t- doesn't use power management, on a desktop
<Agent_bob> mr---t- yes and no.  why ?
<mits> did anyone install intrepid and get very small default fonts?
<esterichia_coli> h
<filo1234> mr---t-:  i have a lap_top
<Agent_bob> mr---t- i was looking for a kde app with apm or power in it's name but dont see one...
<mr---t-> I'm desktop only so I don't know about power saving
<Agent_bob> mits i installed dapper and got very small fonts   default = 8
<martijn81> Agent_bob: why dapper when we have an 8.04 LTS?
<Agent_bob> martijn81 cause it was two years ago
<mr---t-> he he
<mits> i just installed intrepid and the default general font is dejavu sans 9... but i think on hardy 9 is the default too...
<mits> changed it to 12 on intrepid to get the same size
<Agent_bob> mits hmm at least they up'd one.   but that's still to small for a default.  imo default fonts should be at least 11
<Agent_bob> i generally set my fonts to 14  i can zome out if needed
<mits> Agent_bob: so maybe on my other installs the fonts look too large for their size number :D
<Agent_bob> mits that's entirely possable   and would also explain why the defaults get set so low.   perhaps the guy setting them had the same problem with font rendering.   (displaying too large)
<di48lo> why is my kde missing menus in kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> di48lo kde3 or kde4 ?
<mits> probably... weird though... didn't notice something like that in any previous install (even intrepid alpha 1 i check out some days ago)
<Agent_bob> di48lo in kde3 a lot of stuff is hidden in the default kmenu    you can run "kmenuedit" and dehide them.
<Agent_bob> mits heh i have literally held up a magnifying glass in fernt of the monitor to see how to initially configure things, because the deafult fonts were too small to read.   no joke.
<Agent_bob> front
<mits> hehe same thing on that install :D
 * mr---t- uses kmag
<Agent_bob> mr---t- but how do you find it ?
<Agent_bob> have to find it to use it...
<mr---t-> I pnig it sonar!
<mr---t-> ping^
<Agent_bob> oh the ole' alt+f2 way...  got it...
<mr---t-> he he
<Agent_bob> woe!  /usr/bin/klaptop_acpi_helper  has a switch "--toshibalcd"   </blinks>
<Agent_bob> but no man page :(
<Agent_bob> what is  kpm ?
<cinex> k package manager (im guessing)
<cinex> kde package manager (im guessing)
<Agent_bob> or power manager ?
<cinex> google it man
<cinex> ya
<cinex> sounds good
<cinex> lol
<Agent_bob> would be easier to start it than google it...
<cinex> Definition: kpm: Process manager for KDE This is a process manager (top + ps and all) for KDE
<cinex> who won ?
<Agent_bob> process manager
<Agent_bob> won ?
<cinex> muahahah
<cinex> and my net crawls at seriously low speeds
<Agent_bob> won what ?
<cinex> i did
<cinex> in finding out what it was
 * Agent_bob wonders who won in finding out what it was...  seeing that he asked cinex and cinex went to the web for him....
<cinex> hmmmmmmm
<cinex> That's not cricket!
 * mr---t- thinks cricket is a noisey bug at night
<Agent_bob> mr---t- :)
<Agent_bob> indeed
<smarty> hi - is there a a way you can adjust the startup programs
<cinex> yep
<cinex> in the kde enviroment or server type programs ?
<smarty> kde4
<cinex> there is a directory: ~/.kde/Autostart
<cinex> erm
<cinex> ~/.kde4/Autostart
<cinex> you can put shortcuts and scripts in there to run when you log in
<cinex> it should be documented in the khelp
<smarty> ok, let me check it out
<smarty> one sec
<smarty> thanks by the way
<Agent_bob> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<tony_> Agent_bob I still can not get it working :(
<Agent_bob> tony_ ok  you'll probably need to pastebin the output of "lspci -nn "   and ask for help with your specific wifi card,   unfortunately i'm no good with wifi / or network in general.  i'm just the cli / disk and file systems guy.
<Agent_bob> can someone help tony_ with wifi please.
<cinex> whats wrong with the wifi ?
<cinex> i can set up wifi
<mr---t-> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> cinex he said that "<tony_> it can find the wifi but can not connect <tony_> i put in my wep key but it just dont want to connect "
<smarty> cinex: when I try to go through Konsole (cd .kde -> sudo gedit Autostart) I get the following mesasge
<smarty> Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again
<cinex> ~/.kde4/A <tab>
<Agent_bob> smarty don't use sudo for that, use kdesu and you probably don't have gedit  use kedit or kate
<cinex> kde 4 has .kde4 not .kde
<Agent_bob> smarty also you can't edit a dirrectory
<smarty> that would make sense :)
<cinex> tony_: must you use wep ????
<smarty> sorry, im a noob
<cinex> I have never got wep to work
<cinex> but it might be possible to set it up with the iwconfig command
<Agent_bob> !kdesu | smarty there are good reasons not to use sudo for gui apps
<ubottu> smarty there are good reasons not to use sudo for gui apps: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cinex> wpa2 works well easy.
<tony_> in knetwork manager it shows my wifi then it asks for my wep passphrase if i type it in here nothing happens
<smarty> It says command not found : kdesudo Autostart
<White_Pelican> I'm interested in installing skype. It's not in the repositories as you know. I am running Hary Heron. There is a deb on the skype web site for version 7.04. Can I still use it?
<smarty> oh wait
<cinex> smarty: do ls ~/.kde4/
<Agent_bob> smarty :)
<White_Pelican> hardy*
<smarty> cinex: ok
<Agent_bob> cinex he doesn't want to execute the dir either
<Agent_bob> cinex "<smarty> It says command not found : kdesudo Autostart " <<< Autostart is not a command. it's a dir  :)
<smarty> OH
<smarty> nothin in that dir
<cinex> ya. u put shortcuts (like .desktop files)  in it
<cinex> and scripts
<cinex> so they run at boot
<tony_> cinex yeah its my security so no one else can access my wifi
<Agent_bob> i'll repost the link smarty.   http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<smarty> Ok
<cinex> yeah but tony_ can u change the format to wpa2 ?
<cinex> or is it wep only
<mr---t-> wep is not very secure any way
<smarty> tony_ -- what kind of router do you have -- i had the same issue but resolved it
<Agent_bob> it's like most "locks" it will only keep an honest person honest
<White_Pelican> is anyone going to answer my question?
<smarty> You may have to change the type of key (in the kmanager) to WEP with 128 Hex or ASCII
<mr---t-> yes but omly 64 bit
<cinex> White_Pelican: sorry. go to the website
<cinex> they have a linux version
<tony_> no the other option is web 40/104-bit hex.......and if i try to type any thing in there it does not give me the option to connect
<tony_> smarty its a belkin n1
<Agent_bob> Q if anyone thinks they know...    is it better for the battery in a lappy to keep it fully charged as much as possable,  or to completely discharge / recharge it often ?
<tony_> smarty is that in the knetwork manager?
<mr---t-> depends on the type of battery
<mr---t-> ni-cads ,nimh, li-ion
<smarty> try both
<smarty> WEP 40/104-bit hex and ASCII
<smarty> I see,
<mr---t-> Agent_bob: what type of battery
<tony_> smarty i have tryed them both and both dont give me the option to connect
<Agent_bob> mr---t-   <sheepishly>   " a laptop battery "  </sheepishly>
<mr---t-> it will say on the battery and sometimes on the charger, ni-cad , nimh, lith-ion ect
<mr---t-> they behave differently
<Agent_bob> without pulling the battery it says nothing.  i looked before you asked.
<Agent_bob> and i was trying to find something in the manual..   but it would obviously be faster to use linux to identify the batterey
<mr---t-> well then if it's ni-cad they develope a "memory" so it's best to kill them dead between charges...
<mr---t-> if it's nimh not so much but they do still tend to develope a shoter life cycle if charged when not needed...
<Agent_bob> mr---t- lshw says           description: Lithium Ion Battery
<tmbg> lithium ions battery don't develop much of a memory
<tmbg> so you can keep it topped off if you like.
<Agent_bob> so do they last longer one way or the other ?
<mr---t-> ah the best (imo) option , has nearly no memory characteristics but I would still not worry about keeping it charged as they have charging circiuts to prevent over charging
 * Agent_bob is more interested in total years than charge cycle timming
<mr---t-> thats my point if they develope shorter cycles every charge they have a shorter life
<mr---t-> all batteries have some (even a little) memory problem where as if you charge them before they are dead that becomes the new dead point
 * Agent_bob doubts the integrety of that statement.   think lead acid
<mr---t-> batteries are made to be cycled , max life (imo) is to run dead or nearly so between charges
<Agent_bob> if you tried to apply that theory to a lead acid battery you would drasticly shorten it's total life
<mr---t-> Agent_bob: it's not real computer type memory , it's a term used in batteries as in a new remembered dead point at a shorter cycle
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: what did you use with lshw to find out the battery type?  i grep'd for description and got nothing about a battery at all
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop use with ?   nothing,  just  lshw as root
<mr---t-> yes but I don't think lead acid  have been used in lappys
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop you could specify   -C battery
<Daisuke_Laptop> mr---t-: thank you captain obvious.  that was a big problem with NiCad, it's barely a problem anymore if at all with Lithium Ion batteries - 20 years ago, you would have been correct
<mr---t-> so to max yourbatery life?
<Agent_bob> mr---t- point noted.    sorry for being technical about "type"    you are right in assuming that it should only apply to laptop batteries.  my bad.
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop actually "20 years ago" laptops were not.
<smarty> ok back-- :) any idea how to isntall BitDefender? I have the tar.bz2
<mr---t-> sorry for trying to answer your question
<smarty> me?
<Agent_bob> smarty what is BitDefender
<smarty> Security Software
<smarty> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/BitDefender+FE?content=18216
<nadu> guys i just insatlled kubuntu and i went to a website and it says i need java installed
<mr---t-> smarty:  no not you
<nadu> should i install sunjava-j2sdk1.5?
<Agent_bob> !find bitdefender
<ubottu> File bitdefender found in icedove-dispmua, mailscanner, qpsmtpd
<smarty> mr--t: oh ok
<mr---t-> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: was talking about rechargable batteries for consumer use (ie. not lead acid)
<mr---t-> he specifically asked about lead acid read above
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop yes yes.  i said sorry for keying on key word "all"  and bringing in l/a
<smarty> Agent_bob : Sorry for asking such stupid questions... How do I install from the Icedove thing
<mr---t-> and as i said li-ion the best option
<mr---t-> so far
<Agent_bob> smarty i was looking for a .deb package for you.   i don't see one.  so if you want to install your tarball package i'll have the bot post you a link you should read about it...   but i'll also have it post you a like as to why you may not need it.  k.
<mr---t-> nadu: did you see the link for java
<Agent_bob> !virus | smarty
<ubottu> smarty: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nadu> i got it sorted out
<nadu> ty
<Agent_bob> !b-e | smarty
<ubottu> smarty: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<smarty> Haaha touche
<smarty> Thanks
<Agent_bob> you bet.
<smarty> :) I forgot :P
<dragon_> hello everyone
<smarty> Hello
<dragon_> hi smarty
<tekteen> hi
<dragon_> hi tek
<Agent_bob> mr---t- now,  if only the rest of my lappy were as good as the battery ...
<mr---t-> he he yeah the only bad I've heard about them is an explosino or two
<mr---t-> explosion
<Agent_bob> ah that's no biggy.   as long as it's not over 6m-ton
<Agent_bob> this bunker is rated at 6m-ton
<mr---t-> you can actually make a battery in your mouth if you have a metal filling and a piece of aliminum foil...
<mr---t-> aluminum^
<Agent_bob> aluminium
<mr---t-> yeah got it
<mr---t-> get your buddy to try it feels great
<Agent_bob> does kwikdisk open a window for you ?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Agent_bob> trying to figure out why kwikdisk is just sitting there doing d'nada
<Agent_bob> naught zero nothing zilch
<Agent_bob> it aint worken'
<mr---t-> kde 4?
<Agent_bob> kde 3
<Agent_bob> well it's a kde 3  app i'm looking at.   kde is not running.
<Agent_bob> not as far as kwin kinit is concerned
<Agent_bob> and of course "kdeinit" does start if you call a kde app... so  it should work.   other kde apps work ok.
<mr---t-> I can't find it on my system
<Agent_bob> really ?      did i misspell it ?    "/usr/bin/kwikdisk "
<Agent_bob> seems to have come from package  "kdf"
<Agent_bob> !info kdf
<ubottu> kdf (source: kdeutils): disk space utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 336 kB, installed size 976 kB
<flaccid> hmm Agent_bob keep !enter in mind. but um whats your error sorry?
<Agent_bob> maybe it's not supposed to open it's own window ?
<flaccid> run it from konsole, do you get any output?
<flaccid> also kwikdisk is a system try icon/program
<Agent_bob> what's the kde command for the kde docs ?
<Agent_bob> i tried kdedoc something  but only get an error message out of that.
<flaccid> khelpcenter Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdelibs-apidocs does not appear to contain your KDE docs.
<flaccid> Agent_bob: what says that?
<Agent_bob> anyone ?
<flaccid> kdedoc is for viewing kde class documentation
<flaccid> Agent_bob: yeah i get that too. i can't find a package with it in it
<desmond> No Python OpenGL support
<desmond> No Python GTKGLExt support
<desmond> how i fix
<Agent_bob> desmond what spit that error out ?
<flaccid> !info kdelibs4-doc
<ubottu> kdelibs4-doc (source: kdelibs): developer documentation for the KDE core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 24941 kB, installed size 208916 kB
<flaccid> ^^ Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> !info python-opengl
<ubottu> python-opengl (source: pyopengl): Python bindings to OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~b1-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 439 kB, installed size 4964 kB
<desmond> oh sru
<desmond> i was trying somthing in 3d
<Agent_bob> !info python-gtkglext1
<ubottu> python-gtkglext1 (source: python-gtkglext1): GtkGLext python bindings. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0-3 (hardy), package size 140 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Agent_bob> i found it.  it's     khelpcenter   ffr
<Agent_bob> but nothing in it on kwikdisk either
<flaccid> [14:00] <flaccid> khelpcenter Agent_bob  <-- thats what i said?
<cinex> have you tried man kwickdisk
<flaccid> sorry Agent_bob what is your problem?
<Agent_bob> i'm thinking that several kde things don't work outside of kde like they should.
<cinex> or konqueror man:kwickdisk
<flaccid> like?
<Agent_bob> cinex heh.   i'm a cli guy,  yes that was the first thing i checked.  then  --help
<cinex> sorry.
 * cinex goes back to the corner
<flaccid> i don't see any problems yet Agent_bob. what is the actual problem sorry?
<Agent_bob> no no.   i'm just saying,  yes i looked.
<Agent_bob> i was just wondering why it wouldn't open any kind of window.
<Agent_bob> so i was also looking for some documentation on that     switch maybe  ;/
<flaccid> [13:50] <flaccid> also kwikdisk is a system try icon/program  <-- thats why
<flaccid> you right click on it in system tray
<Agent_bob> most kde apps seem to work fine when started in any DE  some however dont.
<flaccid> define 'don't' ?
<tung> !info kdeinit
<ubottu> Package kdeinit does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> part of  kdelibs-bin
<Agent_bob> !info kdelibs-bin
<ubottu> Package kdelibs-bin does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> well.    </shrugs>
<Agent_bob> was in dapper.    or should i say is in dapper.
<Agent_bob> !find kdelibs
<ubottu> Found: kdelibs, kdelibs-data, kdelibs-dbg, kdelibs4-dev, kdelibs4-doc (and 5 others)
<Agent_bob> maybe they dropped the -bin ?
<flaccid> Agent_bob: i still don't understand the problem/know what it is specifically
<Agent_bob> tung ffr. where i have "*" you can put the full path to any file,   example /usr/bin/kdeinit  >>>>    basename `grep -Rwe "*" /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | cut -d':' -f1` 2>/dev/null   <<<<
<Agent_bob> should show where any installed file came from.
 * flaccid feels ignored
<tung> i installed ubuntu first then the kubuntu-desktop package
<tung> but when i started kde it show the error comment
<tung> could not start kdeinit. check your installation
<Agent_bob> "which kdeinit"
<tung> i have googled it but there is no solution
<Agent_bob> also "sudo apt-get install -f kubuntu-desktop "  to make sure it's installed and not broken
<flaccid> yeah its most likely broken
<tung> Reading package lists... Done
<tung> Building dependency tree
<tung> Reading state information... Done
<tung> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<tung> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<flaccid> !etner | tung
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etner
<flaccid> !enter | tung
<ubottu> tung: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Agent_bob> tung ok.   and you did "which kdeinit" ?
<flaccid> tung: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop   (try that because it is a meta package)
<Agent_bob> who's calling the bot ?
 * Agent_bob checks to see if he has anyone on ignore
<flaccid> yes Agent_bob you have had me on ignore and i've answered all your questions that you have been asking.
<Agent_bob> flaccid was that you ?
<flaccid> yes its me
<flaccid> can you hear me now? lol you put me on ignore
<Agent_bob> i don't know why you were on my ignore list.
<Agent_bob> yes
<flaccid> probably because we had argument or something. i actually answered every single one of your questions with solutions that you have been asking...
<Agent_bob> the kwikdisk question ?
<flaccid> yeah and everything else
 * Agent_bob asked something else ???
<Agent_bob> well at the cost of repeting your self,  why does kwikdisk not open it's own window ?
<flaccid> [13:50] <flaccid> also kwikdisk is a system try icon/program | [14:00] <flaccid> khelpcenter Agent_bob | [14:02] <flaccid> kdedoc is for viewing kde class documentation | [14:07] <flaccid> !info kdelibs4-doc
<flaccid> (kwikdisk is a tray icon)
<Agent_bob> oh yeah i remember the kinfocenter question,  hehhe i found it anyway.      and where did kdelibs4-doc come in ???
<Agent_bob> or were you sujesting that kdelibs4-doc now provides kdeinit ?
 * Agent_bob checks his ignore list again....
<Agent_bob> you aren't there this time. flaccid :)
<flaccid> brb
<flaccid> Agent_bob: the doc package means you can do stuff like kdedoc KConfig and you won't get that error from before about missing apidocs
<flaccid> pays to not ignore flaccid heh :p
 * Agent_bob is so much richer now
<Agent_bob> oh not that kind of pay....
<flaccid> haha
 * Agent_bob is starting to wonder how long his lappy can do "cat /dev/urandom" on battery power alone.
<Agent_bob> ah finnly a warning light is flashing on it...
<Agent_bob> wonder how long it will run like that....
<dsmith_> Agent_bob: must be really bored
<Agent_bob> dsmith_ yep.    must be.
<Agent_bob> about that long.
<Agent_bob> ghost__ some names are just too popular ;/
<ghost__> Agent_bob i see... i need to change that
<Agent_bob> that should work
<darcy> how do you find a program in the KDE menu editor???
<darcy> sorry - to add it to your menu
<darcy> anyone, Bueler...
<Agent_bob> darcy konsole   which command_name
<Agent_bob> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<darcy> I have installed Lightscribe on my computer but cant' run it because I can't find the darn program. I don't know what folder to look for it under. I'm used to Windows where it is under programs...
<flaccid> darcy: which package did you install?
<Agent_bob> which lightscribe
<flaccid> i can't find lightscribe in the repos
<Agent_bob> which light<tab>
<Agent_bob> <tab><tab><tab><tab><tab>
<darcy> LightScribe System Software 1.14.17.1 then LaCie LightScribe Labeler for Linux 1.0-r6
<flaccid> we havnt verified the source of the software or anything yet.
<flaccid> darcy: how did you install it and where from. it looks 3rd party to me.
<darcy> the package labels are "lightscribe" and "4l"
<flaccid> darcy: where are they from?
<darcy> I installed it through Daemon??
<Agent_bob> !find lightscribe
<flaccid> what is Daemon ?
<darcy> www.lightscribe.com and
<ubottu> Package/file lightscribe does not exist in hardy
<darcy> no not Daemon. one sec.
<flaccid> darcy: oh you should read their documentation and failing that, open the .deb in ark and look at the contents to see what binaries it has
<darcy> ya debian that's it.
<flaccid> darcy: you might also like to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<darcy> I'm still new to Linux. I don't know what you mean by binaries
<flaccid> darcy: binaries are the actual program's executable(s). usually install into /usr/bin or something
<flaccid> still rule 1 applies here: read the documentation.
<darcy> sounds like I have some reading to do. Thanks flaccid.
<Agent_bob> "use which to find the executable installed, after you use the tab key to get the exact executable names"  still works wonders.   almost as good as   "reboot will fix anything" in that other os
<flaccid> no need to do which as its in the path already. you would need to know the binaries name
<flaccid> np darcy
<Agent_bob> in the mean time    dpkg -L lightscribe | grep bin/
<Agent_bob> the question was how to find it's binary/executable    "nothing says it has to be binary though"
<flaccid> Agent_bob: thats a wicked command!
<Agent_bob> "<darcy> how do you find a program in the KDE menu editor?  <darcy> sorry - to add it to your menu"  <<<  so i could only assume he wanted the executable's location.
<Agent_bob> flaccid pays to listen to Agent_bob  :)))
<flaccid> haha took you a while but :p
<Agent_bob> no.  i answered as soon as i saw it.    prolly had a full pipe tho
<Agent_bob> -:- CTCP PING reply from Agent_bob: 50.160 seconds
<flaccid> no you suggested which lightscribe
<Agent_bob> no i sujested using which  and the tab key
<Agent_bob> the which lightscribe came much later
<flaccid> that was assuming the binary file is named lightscribe ..
<Agent_bob> yep.  that assumption came after he named the package.
<flaccid> why assume?
<Agent_bob> didn't have sufficent information to avoid it
<darcy> Agent_bob: do I enter in light<tab> in the Konsole??
<Agent_bob> darcy the <tab>  means hit the tab key
<flaccid> darcy: you are better to run [15:55] <Agent_bob> in the mean time    dpkg -L lightscribe | grep bin/  and see the binaries (however the documentation tells all)
<Agent_bob> to help you find the executables name.
<Agent_bob> and yes after you mentioned that you installed it via dpkg *debian*   i came up with a better answer.
<Agent_bob> better information does yeld better answers
<flaccid> so does research.
<darcy> flaccid: I went to the help website and followed it's instructions, but it does not say how to then run the program when you can't find it. I have it installed right but now I have to find the invisible program. It does not show up in my Kmenu.
<flaccid> darcy: yes which is why agent bob suggested the dpkg command to find the executables
<flaccid> far out their website seems to have windows directions despite saying its for linux too
 * flaccid goes to install to test
<Agent_bob> flaccid research?     ok, answer the question "how do i find a program i installed so i can add it to the kmenu?"
<flaccid> darcy: follow the Links section of the ubuntu wiki page and download the manual for linux: http://www.lacie.com/download/manual/LightScribeLabelerLinux_en.pdf
<flaccid> Agent_bob: yeah i found the entry on the ubuntu wiki. im looking at the rpm contents now to see what they have. still the research found the manual for linux..
<Agent_bob> in 25 words or less you can't genericly answer that question without assumptions or asking me several questions.
<Agent_bob> reguardless of how much research you do.
<flaccid> is this a game show now?
<Agent_bob> no   just saying,   research doesn't help when you don't yet know what they are asking about.
<flaccid> but in this case we do know
<Agent_bob> i might have been asking about   quicktables-2.3.tar.gz
<flaccid> google is quite handy..
<ilkin> hi people?
<ilkin> what does it mean -"Mixer cannot be found"?
<Agent_bob> ilkin what program gave that message ?
<ilkin> I lost sound in Kubuntu)))
<ilkin> could anybody help me?
<flaccid> darcy: as per the manual, the base commands are 4L-cli and 4L-gui depending on if you want command line or gui
<Agent_bob> it obviously means it can't find "Mixer"
<flaccid> ilkin: someone will help if they can
<ilkin> KMix
<Agent_bob> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent_bob> ilkin     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootin
<Agent_bob> ilkin what did you do that caused this ?
<Agent_bob> i'm wondering if he has been playing in the package manager...
<ilkin> I have just installed modem driver -linuxant for conexant
<ilkin> with alsa enhanced HDA modem support driver
<Agent_bob> ah you have been playing in the packages...  and alsa no less....  wonder why sound is out.
<Agent_bob> anyway,  try restarting arts.  as per the bot  ^
<ilkin> and also i have message can not build kernel... while starting Kubuntu
<macnoob> hello there
<Agent_bob> sounds like your install of the new stuff borked. ilkin do you have build-essential installed ?
<flaccid> ilkin: thats a weird error to have on boot. what is the exact error as it is printed on the screen?
<flaccid> nevertheless sounds like you broke something
<ilkin> no build-essentila is not installed
<macnoob> does anybody know how to create an e+' , or an o+" ?
<Agent_bob> and your kernel source.       ^ installed
<Agent_bob> ilkin for building modules you'll need it.
<Agent_bob> macnoob i dont even know what chars you  are asking about  how to create an e+' , or an o+" ?
<Agent_bob> oh  i think i do.   but not what you need to do to type them though
<macnoob> like accents on top of as letter
<macnoob> a
<Agent_bob> yeah i cought on.
<Agent_bob> but don't know.
<ilkin> I can not sya exact error tex however it says that something wrong with buildin kernel
<Agent_bob> !b-e | ilkin
<ubottu> ilkin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ilkin> *say
<ilkin> is it possible to reinstall Kubuntu without formatting?
<ilkin> is it possible to reinstall Kubuntu without formatting????
<Agent_bob> ubiquity didn't accept that in it's infantcy   i can't say about now,  maybe someone else knows if they have fixed that.
<flaccid> ilkin: don't repeat. if someone can help, they will.
<Agent_bob> !ubiquity
<ilkin> ok sorry i thought message is not sent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity
<Agent_bob> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.12 (hardy), package size 2355 kB, installed size 8392 kB
<Agent_bob> in short,   yes it's possable.   this is linux,  even the impossable is possable if you know what you are doing,
<ilkin> but how?
<flaccid> i don't think there is an automatic way to do it but. i don't think ubiquity can do it as its also image-based install. you would have to do it manually in cli i would assume
<Agent_bob> will the native installer (ubiquity) allow you to proceed without formating / is your true question.   and i don't know about later modle ubiquity.
<ilkin> ok thanks
<ilkin> bye
<Agent_bob> try it and see.   that's my advice.
<Agent_bob> if it wont allow it,  just bail out
<Agent_bob> flaccid image based ?
<flaccid> well i thought it was image-based. there is this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome but im not sure if its implemented yet
<Agent_bob> i'm not sure what you mean by "image-based"
<Agent_bob> if you mean like windows recovery disks,   no.
<flaccid> it copies an image as opposed to installing from debian packages
<Agent_bob> no.  i think not.
<flaccid> how does it to do it then considering there are no debian packages on the livecd?
<Agent_bob> that would limit the root fs type and size to the image constraints
<Agent_bob> flaccid sense when are there no .udeb's on the disk ?
<flaccid> i dont understand
<flaccid> i don't mean a disk image. how does the ubiquity work then?
<Agent_bob> it's just a glorified frontend to apt basicly
<Agent_bob> err dpkg
<flaccid> hmm what is a .udeb
<Agent_bob> a debian package specally designed for ubiquity.  generally trimmed and tweeked to allow the setup of the base system so that one can then chroot the dpkg commands   if i understand them correctly
<Agent_bob> i.e. to install libc6 where there is no system you have to use a udeb  cause the deb will fail.
<Agent_bob> but i'm not very educated on udeb's either
<flaccid> so there are .udebs on the livecd and not .debs ?
 * Agent_bob reminds flaccid about research.
<Agent_bob> both me thinks.
<flaccid> i am researching, but i aint finding anything sir..
<Agent_bob> both .udeb's and .deb's could be found on the dapper live
<Agent_bob> have a live CD handy ?
<flaccid> ubiquity has changed a bit since then i'd say
<Agent_bob> drop it in and mount + search it
<flaccid> i don't actually
<Agent_bob> oh
<flaccid> im at my g/f's place
<Agent_bob> i don't have anything newer than dapper
<Agent_bob> i hope ubiquity has changed some.  it was very limited in dapper
<flaccid> in my research i do have people calling ubuntu's install, image-based..
<Agent_bob> flaccid they are probably refering to the squashfs image on the cd
<Agent_bob> or at least should be.
<flaccid> yeah im not sure, but you are right i do need t learn how this install works
<flaccid> i still can't find a workflow for ubiquity installs
 * Agent_bob installs ubiquity to look into
<flaccid> mad
<flaccid> i think people got mixed up about this (including me) when m$ announced vista image-based install
<Agent_bob> yeah...   that type "image-based" install is an fs image file that's copied to the hdd
<Agent_bob> affectively formating the and installing the system in one data transit
<flaccid> and so the only requirement is to have hard disk space thats at least the size of the install image?
<flaccid> well you know what i mean..
<Agent_bob> basicly.  i think that they only image the fs and not the partition table   but basicly yes.
<flaccid> cool
<Agent_bob> kinda like   dd if=/dev/hda1 of=image.file     but with their fs size is not then important as it is with a real fs
<Agent_bob> that would not work with ext# for obvious reasons.
<flaccid> and obviously problems would exist with vista there and hardware drivers because its not like a linux kernel heh
<Agent_bob> yep   but they get around that with their ole trusty "scan all hardware and update" at each boot
<Agent_bob> which i hate to see linux (ubuntu especally) moving more and more toward.   bloated slower and often buggy systems, simply for the sake of "just works", which often don't work.
<Agent_bob> and then the software buys just say "well you'll have to update your hardware to run it i guess"
<Agent_bob> which really tic's me off.
<flaccid> but i didn't think ubuntu does any userland scanning of hardware on boot?
<flaccid> its all kernel based
<Agent_bob> think xorg
<Agent_bob> and knetwork...
<flaccid> thats different. i think the approach taken there is appropriate
<flaccid> knetwork?
<Agent_bob> it's just one step in "that" dirrection though.   if it flys everything that can will follow.
<flaccid> and kdm/X takes hardly anything to detect and get going compared to the boot process with kernel..
<flaccid> i disagree as 'plug n play' style X is important
<Agent_bob> "boot process with kernel" ?
<Agent_bob> this system will boot from bios to login in less time than it takes xorg to start.   well to start anything usable that is.
<flaccid> yep. everything including and after init
<Agent_bob> i can get an x cursor in about the same time
<flaccid> wtf. i don't think so. my system takes nearly a minute to boot and when kdm is called it takes max 2secs to start
<Agent_bob> this system is from bios post to login in about 3 seconds.
<flaccid> say you kill kdm/X and then run startx from a tty. X starts up in very little time
<flaccid> 3 seconds wtf
<Agent_bob> but you already have everything loaded that way.  test it from scratch and see how long it takes.
<Agent_bob> boot to cli   and then run startx
<flaccid> ive already tested all of this
<Agent_bob> i have too. i'll turn my lappy on and you can time it
<flaccid> its better to be portable which is part of the point of the linux kernel then to have configs and drivers for hardware explicitly defined in userland so that when it boots with different hardware, it cannot. detection rules..
<Agent_bob> lilo prompt now.
<Agent_bob> login now
<Agent_bob> how long ?
<Agent_bob> it's better to be free :)
<flaccid> i don't think time is an important factore here, we are debating what should do what and ubuntu only uses the kernel for hardware detection besides what Xorg does..
<Agent_bob> the kernel is the only thing that can be used for hardware detection...     what am i missing ?
<chacho> ok i have a problem with an old linux install i did a while back.....
<flaccid> xorg does some direct probing as well
<chacho> it was when I first started with this stuff
<Agent_bob> chacho describe
<chacho> i installed red hat linux 6.2 and I dont remeber the pass word or the user name
<flaccid> i dunno you were saying that ubuntu is moving more towards  "scan all hardware and update" at each boot which is userland
<flaccid> chacho: try single user mode
<chacho> it boots in lilo
<Agent_bob> chacho tab key to add options
<chacho> ok guys i gonna need a walk thru on this
<chacho> sorry
<Agent_bob> chacho actually you don't have to tab.   you can just press "1" and "enter" and it should boot to single user mode.
<flaccid> chacho: goto #fedora for fedora help or google single user mode fedora. its just a kernel boot option..
<Agent_bob> but, iirc that will still ask for the root password.
<flaccid> some older linux may not require password for single user mode
<chacho> ok let me see if they can help
<flaccid> chacho: just do what Agent_bob said above..
<Agent_bob> chacho so.  you may need to boot to init=/bin/sh
<chacho> thats the thing guys I dont know how
<flaccid> he just said ow
<flaccid> how
<flaccid> chacho: why did you come to #kubuntu for Fedora support?
<chacho> i didnt know about fedora
<Agent_bob> at the lilo prompt select the kernel image you want to boot and hit the tab key,  add the keyword "init=/bin/sh"  and boot it.     mount the root fs in rw mode  "mount -no remount,rw /" and set the password, "passwd root"     mount in ro  "mount -no remount,ro /"  and ctrl+alt+del
<Agent_bob> chacho take notes  ^  that's how.
<flaccid> nice job
<Agent_bob> fedora is a hat.
<Agent_bob> disk tracy wore a fedora.
 * Agent_bob wonders which is more important, getting the right nick or setting the root password....
<Agent_bob> -:- chacho is now known as chacho_  -:- chacho_ is now known as helpthisnoobiw  -:- helpthisnoobiw is now known as helpthisnoobie
<helpthisnoobie> cant talk in fedora w/o registered nick
<flaccid> helpthisnoobie: bob already gave you a solution anyway
<Agent_bob> don't need to.  they won't have any better trick than i just posted.
<flaccid> yerp
<helpthisnoobie> ok my comp is restarting gonna give it a try
<Agent_bob> you'll have to tell flaccid how it went,  cause i'm just on my way out.
<Agent_bob> and you're welcome.
<flaccid> hmm i'lll be off very soon too
<helpthisnoobie> ok i guess i dont have dual boot
<helpthisnoobie> only thing i get when i hit tab is "linux"
<flaccid> you don't need dual boot.
<flaccid> helpthisnoobie: here is directions in a webpage: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/custom-guide/s1-rescuemode-booting-single.html
<helpthisnoobie> it says 'boot:' i hit tab then shows 'linux'
<flaccid> and you change it to linux single as per the manual above
<flaccid> google does wonders for those that use it
<helpthisnoobie> i was using it and i have seen this manual
<helpthisnoobie> I cant get it to work
<helpthisnoobie> plus i dont have grub and I dont know wha grub is
<flaccid> !doesntwork | helpthisnoobie
<ubottu> helpthisnoobie: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> helpthisnoobie: i don't think you actually read the above link! it says: If you are using LILO, specify one of these options at the LILO boot prompt (if you are using the graphical LILO, you must press [Ctrl]-[x] to exit the graphical screen and go to the boot: prompt):
<flaccid> if you cannot understand this kind of stuff then maybe its too hard for you
<helpthisnoobie> thanx guys....I thought this was a community that wanted to help each other
<helpthisnoobie> like i said...I new to this and trying to learn
<helpthisnoobie> thanx anyway
<flaccid> we have helped you
<flaccid> depsite asking in the wrong place. now thats a pretty good community if you ask me
<helpthisnoobie> and i appreciate that....
<flaccid> pretty good for unpaid support isnt it
<flaccid> helpthisnoobie: here is the 6.2 manual entry: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-6.2-Manual/ref-guide/s1-sysadmin-boot.html  (says same thing for lilo: linux single)
<helpthisnoobie> ok looks like im in single user mode....i have 'bash#' prompt
<flaccid> cool. now you can passwd root and set a new passwd
<flaccid> actually just passwd is fine as you are root already
<helpthisnoobie> looks like I did it
<flaccid> cool
<helpthisnoobie> ctrl+alt+del now
<flaccid> no. issue command reboot
<helpthisnoobie> ok
<hola> hi guys, when my kubuntu starts, compiz is active but i want it unactive at the start....how can i do?
<flaccid> helpthisnoobie: or if you don't have that in that rhl 6.2 you can probably do runlevel 6
<helpthisnoobie> ok rebooting now
<flaccid> helpthisnoobie: actually hehe the manually says to do shutdown -r now which is probably the same thing heh
<flaccid> they say this because: "Although the reboot and halt commands are now "smart" enough to invoke shutdown if run while the system is in runlevels 1-5, it is a bad habit to get into, as not all Linux-like operating systems have this feature."
 * flaccid brb
<helpthisnoobie> this thing is old and slow....but just using it to leard
<helpthisnoobie> learn even
<emons> hello
<emons> is there anyone?
<emons> i think i need some help
<emons> im not able to open my hard disks
<emons> it says permission denied
<emons> and it doesn't let me mount them either
<emons> someone can help?
<emons> hello??
<emons> hel please
<emons> hello? can someone help?
<willluongo1> Did you try it as root?
<steve___> Hello all.  Greetings from Rock Hill, South Carolina, USA.
<emons> im wuite of a newbie in kubuntu
<emons> i dunno what that means
<emons> sorry
<Algyz> !hi | steve___
<ubottu> steve___: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<willluongo1> try mounting it with the command sudo in front
<cyberponix> does anyone know how to get a six sided cube in kde 4 using the advanced desktop settings or is there another way?
<flaccid> !enter | emons
<ubottu> emons: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> !kde4 | cyberponix
<ubottu> cyberponix: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<steve___> I have FINALLY got Kunbutu to be able to connect to the internet.  WAAAA HOOOO!
<flaccid> emons: try mounting/enabling in system settings -> disk and filesystems, do you get an error?
<baudthief> I'm running compiz fusion with twinview, everything is great until I try and play a fullscreen game. The game appears on one screen with half of it cut off
<baudthief> is there a way to make it utilise only one monitor?
<fredthemonkey> hi
<fredthemonkey> i am trying to compile gnunet. to get it working the readme says that i must install various packages - libextractor-dev is one of them. But when i try to do so, adept says the package is broken :( Does anyone know what to do now?
<steveny> hello:) I can't find my poor little mp3 player now that I upgraded to 8.04 :( http://pastebin.com/d2dba97f5
<flaccid> !info libextractor-dev
<ubottu> libextractor-dev (source: libextractor): extracts meta-data from files of arbitrary type (development). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.18a-2 (hardy), package size 23 kB, installed size 296 kB
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: paste/bin the exact/all of the error
<fredthemonkey> you mean when i install it with apt-get? okay wait a sec
<flaccid> yeah
<steveny> any luck??? http://pastebin.com/d2dba97f5 beforeit was plug and play...now it is plug and charge(no more play:( )
<fredthemonkey> the errors are in german, but it says that there is a needed package libextractor1c2a (= 0.5.18a-2) is installed but 0.5.20-2~ppa0 should be installed :?
<fredthemonkey> *the package is not installed yet i mean
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: pastebin sudo apt-cache madison libextractor-dev
<fredthemonkey> okay
<fredthemonkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27023/
<Algyz> fredthemonkey:  try with sudo aptitude
<flaccid> that won't help Algyz
<fredthemonkey> it says that it will deinstall a package and install a new one
<flaccid> cool, i guess aptitude does some fuzzy logic then, my bad
<Algyz> yes ;)
<Algyz> it is better managing with dependencies
<fredthemonkey> i guess i compile it myself. where can i get the source?
<steveny> no one can spare a minute:(
<flaccid> steveny: people will help you if they can. its not about sparing minutes.
<flaccid> !info gnunet | fredthemonkey why would you its in the repos
<ubottu> fredthemonkey why would you its in the repos: gnunet (source: gnunet): secure, trust-based peer-to-peer framework (meta). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 68 kB
<fredthemonkey> well the version from the repos didnt really work, too
<fredthemonkey> so i want to compile it myself
<flaccid> didn't really work ? <== what exactly didn't really work?
<flaccid> you are welcome to google to find the projects home page and source. we shouldn't have to do that for you..
<fredthemonkey> yes i found the source, sorry.
<fredthemonkey> well the errors were that it didnt seem to work properly, there were some errors and the repo didnt seem to work fine, too (adept always wanted to update another broken package)
<flaccid> if you give us specific errors/problems we can help with solutions. but a doesn't work description doesn't really help either of us
<fredthemonkey> the deamon didnt start automatically when i ran it from the gtk gui. and also i couldnt download any files - i tried a "COPYING" license with only a few kb and it didnt work
<fredthemonkey> i mean i started the deamon first before i tried to download that file
<flaccid> you can turn on the daemon for auto in system settings - system services
<flaccid> and if not fails you can check logs/ run manual etc.
<fredthemonkey> okay thanks - but i guess i am better off when i compile it myself because the gnunet repo is buggy
<flaccid> um i don't think so. its not in a 'gnunet repo' and im not sure how the repos is buggy and how you would be better off compiling especially because you could have the same problem with that compiled version etc.
<fredthemonkey> first the official repo didnt work - so you have to add the gnunet repo which has that bug
<flaccid> i installed gnunet from the universe repos without problem, and we are here to help with specific errors etc.
<fredthemonkey> okay sorry
<fredthemonkey> well i tried it yesterday so i dont know the exact error anymore
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: run sudo aptitude install gnunet and advise any specific errors to get some help..
<flaccid> (if needed)
<fredthemonkey> okay i'll do that
<emons> hi guyz
<emons> what kate for kde?
<emons> whatz the command?
<fredthemonkey> now i know it: it wasnt the last version. in the official repos it is 0.7.3, but in the other from gnunet it is 0.8.0 or so
<fredthemonkey> emons: type kate in a konsole?
<emons> yes im trying to modify fstab
<emons> but kate command seems not to be working
<emons> kate /etc/fstab
<emons> how do i do that?
<emons> it isnt kate it seems
<flaccid> emons: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab (you need root privs)
<flaccid> !enter emons
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter emons
<emons> im in the root
<flaccid> !enter | emos for the last time please abide by this rule
<ubottu> emos for the last time please abide by this rule: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fredthemonkey> an okay - now i got the error. gnunet from the official repo is a bit outdated, but seems to work fine. gnunet-gtk doesnt: libgnunetutil.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<emons> sorry flaccid?
<emons> what happened?
<fredthemonkey> emons, dont press enter after each sentence.
<emons> ah alright im sorry
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: if you use gnunet-gtk or gnunet-qt from the ubuntu repos you won't get that error..
<fredthemonkey> no i just installed it from the ubuntu repo and it gave me that error i posted
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: what command gave you the error?
<fredthemonkey> that error came by just running it
<flaccid> [19:06] <flaccid> fredthemonkey: what command gave you the error?
<flaccid> 'just running it' is not a command
<fredthemonkey> gnunet-gtk
<flaccid> and that was installed from the ubuntu repos fredthemonkey?
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: if it was then its a bug. ie. package maintainer didn't include it in the package and a bug report should be submitted. to get around this i would just use gnunet-qt from the repos.
<fredthemonkey> okay i'll fill a bug report. yes it was from the repos. and i'll try gnunet-qt now
<flaccid> ok good luck then
<fredthemonkey> here we go with the next error. i type gnunet-qt, some gui flashes for a sec and the console says Segmentation fault
<illusive> anyone know anything similar to daemon tools for ubuntu? :)
<fredthemonkey> you can mount isos by konsole
<fredthemonkey> http://sathyasays.com/2007/12/15/mounting-iso-and-mdsmdf-files-in-linux/
<usama> Hello Everyone!
<usama> How can I chanage titlebar color?
<maxen_> hi everyone
<maxen_> I would like to know how to update my kubuntu ?
<jussi01> !mount | illusive
<ubottu> illusive: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<usama> maxen_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<maxen_> thanks
<usama> maxen_: np :)
<flaccid> fredthemonkey: another bug. so you could be right. you might have to compile it.
<flaccid> !iso | illusive
<ubottu> illusive: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<flaccid> !adept | maxen_
<ubottu> maxen_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<usama> From color management in kcontrol i am tring to change the active titlebar color but its not changing, can anylone tell me that why the color is not changing and how can i change it?
<flaccid> i gtg
<neoneurone> Hi all. I've just installed the Kubuntu-kde4 but Ubuntu seems to hang after display the line "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20". Any idea please ?
<fredthemonkey> well where can i submit a bugreport for these 2 broken packages?
<flaccid> !bugs | fredthemonkey
<ubottu> fredthemonkey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> community would much appreciate that
<flaccid> just make sure you include that missing file error etc. which is the most important part
<fredthemonkey> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> np
<vivzy> i need headr file conio.h..whch packg shud i install..?any1
<Takeda> uhm.. it's an Official  chan ?
<vivzy> can any1 help me?
<jussi01> !find conio.h
<ubottu> File conio.h found in brickos, elks-libc, mingw32-runtime, wine-dev, z88dk-data
<nathan__> !find webmin
<ubottu> File webmin found in awstats, dahb-html, fail2ban, icedove-dispmua, logcheck-database (and 2 others)
<jussi01> vivzy: ^^
<nathan__> !awstats
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awstats
<nathan__> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<nathan__> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<jussi01> !botabuse > nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__, please see my private message
<vivzy> hw can i get lib fnctions of conio.h???
<jussi01> vivzy: what is the program wanting it?
<vivzy> @<jussi01>:i wanna use the fnctn kbhit and getch..
<jussi01> !tab vivzy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab vivzy
<jussi01> !tab |  vivzy
<ubottu> vivzy: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vivzy> ubottu: thnx man..hehe..
<ubottu> vivzy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vivzy> jussi01: dint get u?
<jussi01> vivzy: I was calling the bot for you :)
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<GTS> Can i connect to irc using telnet?
<vivzy> ubottu: wh r bots?o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wh r bots?o
<jussi01> vivzy:  bot is short for robot
<vivzy> jussi01: yaya got tht..
<vivzy> ubottu: can u  help me...pckg 4 conio.h?
<ubottu> vivzy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vivzy> jussi01: hw to ask queries to the bot?
<jussi01> !bot | vivzy
<ubottu> vivzy: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> if i uninstall knetworkmanager will my network interfaces stop working or it merely a config tool?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, to use wicd or other
<vivzy> jussi01: can u temme abt this factoids? hw n whn to use them
<jussi01> vivzy: theyu are useful to call when someone needs information the bot has - it is just a way of saving time on frequently asked questions.
<jussi01> if you want to play with them, go tot #ubuntu-bots and try them out
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: im using wifi
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: but is it just a config tool as i have manually populated /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, well to use wicd you need to remove it, so guessing wifi will still function without it
<yacc> ActionParsnip, in my personal experience, KNetworkManager stops working properly if you have something configured in interfaces, but you mileage may vary.
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, ie using ifconfig etc will still function
<yacc> ActionParsnip, but if you are prepared to manage the interfaces manually, you can drop it.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: awesome, just trying to skim down my system
<yacc> ActionParsnip, And naturally the backend that does the evil config stuff like network-manager
<yacc> ActionParsnip, Well, there is a simple way to skim it down. Drop KDE, Drop Gnome, use something like ion3, and only the apps you need :-P
<ActionParsnip> yacc: way ahead of you. Im using fluxbox
<yacc> ActionParsnip, checkout ion3, it's clearly even more bare, OTOH, it's useful, it's optimized for non-mouse users :-P
<ActionParsnip> yacc: Im checking it now
<ActionParsnip> yacc: wow thats not too different to kde2 :D
<Minnozz> Hi, I was changing the mount points of several drives in/attached to my pc, so I edited fstab. But now I'm wondering what controls what is displayed in "media:/", because it contains drives I don't want to be able to mount at all
<Boinc> hi all, im thinking of switching to kubuntu but need to be sure it supports my hardware first. Does it support really high spec systems?
<bazhang> Boinc, what specs
<Boinc> Asus P5 mobo, Intel Quad q6850 extreme processor, Nvidia 8800GTX 768MB , Nvidia 8600GT 512MB, 4gig 1066 RAM, Triple Monitor, 3x Sata2 Drives (2 running raid 1)
<Boinc> bazhang ^^
<bazhang> !hcl | Boinc check this first
<ubottu> Boinc check this first: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Boinc> bazhang - in the case of my mobo they dont have the exact same P5 as mine but they have others P5 boards by Asus. Is that a good indication it will work?
<jussi01> Boinc: why dont you just grab a live cd and see?
<Boinc> because i run a business and i cannot spare the time to be formatting, testing, and if it doenst work re-formatting and putting everything back
<Boinc> if it works and makes my system more stable i can spare the time to mess around getting it working
<Minnozz> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Minnozz> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Boinc> ubottu - was that directed at me?
<ubottu> Boinc: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boinc> Minnozz - was that directed at me?
<jussi01> Boinc: a live cd meand you boot from the cd - the os runs from the cd, so you check it out without installing
<Minnozz> Boinc: No sorry, I needed the info myself
<Boinc> Minnozz - :)
<jussi01> Minnozz: please use #ubuntu-bots for that in future
<Boinc> jussi01 - but surely it wont have the drivers for my hardware on there?
<jussi01> Boinc: except the nividia card drivers, of course it will
<jussi01> Boinc: most of the drivers are built into the kernel
<Boinc> ohhh excellent
<Boinc> even for my network printer?
<jussi01> Boinc: you can install stuff onto the "live" area and it installs them in your ram - so you can check out how things work without affecting your normal system at all
<jussi01> Boinc: which printer?
<Boinc> HO Photosmart C7200 series
<Boinc> HP*
<jussi01> Boinc: 1 moment please
<Boinc> thanks for your help :)
<inuka> hello, i have a partition on my hard drive that's not used by my kubuntu installation (it just stores random stuff), is there a way that i can set this to auto mount when kde starts?
<jussi01> Boinc: that machine should work perfectly
<jussi01> (the printer)
<Boinc> ohh great
<jussi01> Boinc: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PhotoSmart_C7200
<bazhang> Boinc, have never had any probs with asus hw; have a similar mobo here; though your mileage may vary
<bazhang> Boinc, ie no guarantees etc
<Boinc> fantastic, which just leaves my nvidia gfx cards
<jussi01> Boinc: you can install the drivers for them on the live cd to test also
<jussi01> Boinc: the instrctions for them you can see here:
<Boinc> yeah ive just downloaded a cd thats about 600+mb, is that the live cd?
<jussi01> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> Boinc: whats it called?
<Boinc> kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<jussi01> yes, thats the live cd
<Boinc> great, thanks
<jussi01> Boinc: so pop over, load the cd and have a play
<jussi01> Boinc: just remember - live cd performance... well I dont need to say it do i?
<Boinc> wil be slow cos its running off a cd?
<Boinc> will*
<jussi01> yes, of course :)
<bazhang> Boinc, of course the livecd will be slower
<bazhang> :)
<Boinc> ohh i have 1 more question if you dont mind.....
<jussi01> go ahead!
<Boinc> i run a website with a live help system called phplive. This requires something to be installed on my persoanl system to interact with the website for the support requests. This requires MS framework 1.1 to be installed on my system. Is there anyway around getting this to work on linux?
<jussi01> hrm... /me doesnt know the answer to that one...
<Boinc> is the only way to install an .exe file to install wine?
<jussi01> Boinc: is it something I can login to to test from here?
<Boinc> got an email address?
<yacc> Boinc, no, you can also install Windows as such in a VM (vmware, VirtualBox, ...)
<Boinc> yeah but i dont want to run a VM perminatly
<inuka> is there a gui application that works in KDE 4.1 for mounting external drives and setting auto mount properties?
<inuka> i was using kwikdisk before but it doesn't work since i upgraded my kde
<jussi01> inuka: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<inuka> thanks
<beaf> hi together
<beaf> i have a question
<beaf> does anybody have see in his netstat -t sth like this wih kubuntu
<beaf> kubuntu.loca:59471 64.12.24.218:aol
<tchough> hi guys... i just did security updates and after a reboot, any account i graphically log in to is immediately logged out.  only console logins work
<tchough> any ideas?
<tchough> is there any sort of kde log that could tell me why it's borked up? the kdm log gives absolutely no clue except that it's not an xorg issue
<ubuntu__> test
<simi> hi, my alt+ta is not working normaly(it swittches application in  a ring and it do not gibe me back the previous application i used if i have more then 2 windows open)
<xv3_> googd morning all
<xv3_> my audio it's not working! how can i set up it?
<jussi01> xv3_: what is your audio hardware?
<Sir_Corgi> Can someone please help me?  I ran gnome-settings-daemon in the terminal in order to have my GTK apps take on the look of my GTK theme in GNOME.  But it turned out ugly and I want to undo it.  I don't know how.
<jussi01> Sir_Corgi: tried killing gnome-settings-daemon?
<Sir_Corgi> Let me try that.
<Sir_Corgi> Thank you.
<Sir_Corgi> It worked.
<jussi01> :D
<xv3_> jussi01
<xv3_> i buy a lap top
<Sir_Corgi> Sorry.  I'm just having trouble making my GTK apps use the Domino style.
<xv3_> and my hardware it's intel i think, because my video bord it is
<jussi01> !info gtk-qt-engine
<ubottu> gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 100 kB, installed size 476 kB
<jussi01> !intelhda | xv3_
<ubottu> xv3_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> Sir_Corgi: install the above mentioned package
<xv3_> thank you
<Sir_Corgi> jussi01: I already have it installed.
<Sir_Corgi> I set it to use my KDE theme in GTK apps, but for some reason it doesn't want to display Domino correctly.
<Sir_Corgi> The buttons look like Domino buttons but have an odd-looking brown rectangle behind them.
<jussi01> hrm
<Sir_Corgi> Screenshot: http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk122/SpecKtacle/screenshot11-1.png
<jussi01> try installing the scrollbar fix... maybe might help...
<Sir_Corgi> Didn't work.
<jussi01> Sir_Corgi: Im sorry, I have no answer top that
<Sir_Corgi> That's okay.
<Sir_Corgi> You at least helped me with the first problem.
<jussi01> :)
<Sir_Corgi> They need to develop a more Qt-friendly Firefox.
<xv3_> jussi01
<xv3_> maybe it's already installed
<jussi01> Sir_Corgi: I cant wait for arora to get mature
<xv3_> doesn't have a comand to set up it?
<Sir_Corgi> What's arora?
 * jussi01 reminds Sir_Corgi of this wonderful invention called google :D
 * Sir_Corgi glares at jussi01, squinting in disdain.
<illusive> could anyone recommend a better movie player than totem? :)
<Sir_Corgi> mplayer
<Sir_Corgi> vlc
<illusive> I feel dumb now
<illusive> really must be sunday - i'm not properly braining :P
<illusive> thanks!
<Sir_Corgi> I wasn't trying to make you feel dumb. lol
<Sir_Corgi> No problem.
<illusive> any idea how I can make an alias for sudo ?
<illusive> it would be nice to write "Domo apt-get install" :P
<KRF> illusive, alias Domo='sudo'
<illusive> thanks :)
<illusive> awesome :P
<drif> anyone has knowledge why livecd doesn't work on Asus P5Q-E?
<ubuntu__> Hi all
<multifreq> leave
<senorpedro> !help java
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help java
<senorpedro> ! java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<senorpedro> ! java 64bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java 64bit
<senorpedro> ! java amd64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java amd64
<senorpedro> ! java firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java firefox
<senorpedro> ! java plugin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java plugin
<senorpedro> does anybody know how to get the firefox java plugin to work under 8.04 amd64?
<jussi01> !java64 | senorpedro
<ubottu> senorpedro: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<filo1234> hi to all i have an eeepc 900 with kubuntu hardy, the info on battery status are wrong, say me wich remaing 10 hours ...now :)
<rafel> hola
<snake73> hallo
<Nix3r> kde4 remix is VERY buggy.. am i right? or am i the only one is having  troubles?
<Jucato> Nix3r: #kubuntuy-kde4 please (and you kinda have to be bit more specific as to how it's buggy :)
<Nix3r> applications
<Nix3r> crashes
<Nix3r> none responisve
<darcy> flaccid: do you know why when I try to print in LaCie application for Lightscribe that I get an error message "printing requires root privileges"?
<darcy> flaccid: I've tried researching and reading but I can't seem to find a fix.
<h2i> oi, how can i get spanish characters in kubuntu?
<sourcemaker> should i install -dev and -dbg files?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Dragnslcr> sourcemaker- do you need to?
<sourcemaker> Dragnslcr: I am not sure... this files are only required for debugging? so i do not need.. right?
<Dragnslcr> What makes you think you need them?
<sourcemaker> Dragnslcr: to receive more informations why a application crashs :-) for example amarok *g*
<Dragnslcr> If you know how to use the debugger, go for it. Otherwise you might want to wait for instructions from someone from the Amarok dev team
<Mokoll> hi, dies anyone know, how i can get my 4 virtual workspaces to work? i just have 2, and it wont apply if i change it to four
<snake73> cu
<Tomika> Hi!
<Tomika> Van itt magyarul beszélõ?
<Tomika> Can anyone speak Hungarian?
<Tomika> Can anyone speak Hungarian?
<drmarwat> hello
<Tomika> Hello
<drmarwat> how to set my HP Laserjet 1018 printer on kubuntu?
<Tomika> sorry I can't help you.
<drmarwat> the system settings shows the printer already but it seems not to work still
<drmarwat> do i need the firmware for it?
<Tomika> Have you seen detailed settings?
<noaXess> hi all
<Tomika> hi
<noaXess> i have dd'ed my 160gb hd to a 200gb hd.. no i have a free part of 40gb..
<noaXess> i want no add this free 40gb to my first partition /dev/sda1
<Tomika> edit the fstab file
<noaXess> on /dev/sda2 is the extended partition with /dev/sda5 for swap (6gb)
<toshatosha> авр
<Jucato> !ru | toshatosha
<ubottu> toshatosha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<noaXess> can i unmount my linux swap partition to move it to the end of my hd?
<donsdl> Does anyone here know what -:0 in the list of processes is?
<geir_> Yes as long as you (your maschine) dont need it.
<geir_> Why move it to the end???
<jeisma> how do i get my min/max/close buttons/toolbar back on my openoffice programs?
<donsdl> jeisma: I just went through that on my system.  I'm not sure if I remember enough to be much help, but...
<jasonago> hello
<jasonago> what could be the major advantage of kubuntu over ubuntu?
<donsdl> Go to System Settings:Appearance:Window Decorations:
<jeisma> donsdl its just my open office programs not showing their titlebars
<jeisma> donsdl ;(
<jeisma> oops, i meant sad face
<jeisma> anyway
<donsdl> jeisma: Have you looked at a KDE window, like Firefox?
<jeisma> yeah
<donsdl> jeisma: If firefox is okay, must be a setting in OpenOffice (which I do not use).  Sorry, I cannot help beyond that.
<jeisma> donsdl thanks anyway
<egle> Hello is here onlx english support or german too?
<Jucato> !de | egle
<ubottu> egle: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<egle> ubottu: Thans for information so i can leave this ;)
<ubottu> egle: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emilsedgh> !de | egle
<ubottu> egle: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<emilsedgh> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: echo? :)
<ubuntu> hi:)
<ronr_laptop> hi, I'm trying to get sound to work on my kubuntu laptop, it works but the volume is extremely low and if I put in earphones i don't hear anything
<maltedik> ronr_laptop: fire up "alsamixer" from konsole. the first entries are the most important, yank up pcm and master
<ronr_laptop> maltedik: that helps a bit, but the headphone still doesn't work (I see a headphone entry in alsamixer but I can't increase it)
<maltedik> then try starting "kmix" from alt+f2. there is a tab with options. maybe one of those will help
<\bin\tclsh> hi
<\bin\tclsh> exists some way to force to kubuntu tu use more swap instead use so much memory?
<maltedik> btw: what application are you playing the soudn with, ronr_laptop? maybe it has a seperate vol-control, like amarok e.g.
<KRF> \bin\tclsh, whats the benefit? slower programs?
<\bin\tclsh> not really, i just have all memory used and swap just unused
<ronr_laptop> maltedik: kaffeinne, it's set to max. sound; the boxes in the laptop just aren't that loud, that's why I want to use headphones
<Jucato> !ram | \bin\tclsh
<ubottu> \bin\tclsh: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<ronr_laptop> \bin\tclsh: that's a good thing
<Jucato> \bin\tclsh: that's actually the point of RAM
<Jucato> RAM/memory is lots faster than swap. swap (or as Windows calls it, virtual memory) should only be used as backup when RAM *really* runs out of space
<\bin\tclsh> aha
<psyco> Anyone know how to change this part of kopete http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/5822/kopeteqg5.jpg  to a darker colour?
<\bin\tclsh> so swap is only for emergency use
<Jucato> \bin\tclsh: sort of. see the first link for more info
<Pici> The Linux kernel will determine what should be using swap and what should be using RAM
<\bin\tclsh> ok thanks
<maltedik> ronr_laptop: hm. at that point my unlimited knowledge seems to be not that unlimited anymore :( ;)
<ronr_laptop> maltedik: it amazes me too, the jack output on the laptop should just take over from the internal boxes right, no drivers or anything needed for such an output
<elgokulo> ronr_laptop, often the output is muted. but you should see it quite quickly with i.e. kmix or alsamixer
<ronr_laptop> elgokulo: the kmix (and alsamix) do show the headphones, not muted, but the volume slider just isn't there
<ronr_laptop> I suspect kubuntu think I got something like 5.1 sound and has the outputs confused
<neptum> Вау ахринеть я в ирц =)
<Pici> !ru | neptum
<ubottu> neptum: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<guillermo> hola a todos
<steveny> hello friendly people...my poor mp3 player is lost in a blackhole :( it worked great with 7.10...but now with 8.04 it is gone http://pastebin.com/m8865425
<Anaconda> hi
<bradhex> Running kubuntu 8.0.4, need help with this error when running apt-get -f install: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<psycholic> hello all i have a problem i cant get my sound card to work and i think its because it need to be swiched to digital
<psycholic> anyone know how to swich it to digital out put
<psycholic> i have a audigy 2 zs
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<guillermo> ALGUIEN SABE ESPAÑOL¿?
<Pici> !es | guillermo
<ubottu> guillermo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<editing> ehm i have deleted my files and now to recover them?
<psycholic> wesley is that for me?
<wesley> no for myself
<psycholic> ohh
<psycholic> ok
<wesley> its a command then the bot gives me the fix
<psycholic> ahh that sounds cool
<psycholic> is there a room to chat about hardware on this server?
<Jucato> psycholic: ##hardware maybe?
<psycholic> i'll give that a go thanks
<psycholic> hot damn you where right thanks Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<bradhex> wesley: I wouldn't say that apt-get is locked, it's more like a package failure with libc6 and i can't resolve it
<wesley> did i say anything about it i just know how to fix it
<bradhex> i was just trying to be more specific about the issue
<augusto> bom tarde. alguém pode dizer se o konsole suporta conversa em aúdio?
<Jsn0327> After trying to return my laptop from standby mode, after grub, all i get is the blank screen.  I know that it has at least started to initalize ubuntu because my wifi light is blinking which means that the driver was loaded.  I've had this problem before but it was a while back and I can't remember what I did to fix it.  I think that I had to do something through recovery mode.  I am running gusty.  Can someone please help me out?
<psycholic> how do i start the alsa confige menu in term?
<GWillakers> psycholic: do a "apropos alsa" and see if anything there will work for you.
<psycholic> ok i see the problem my onboard sound card is the one thats active
<psycholic> how can i change that
<psycholic> ahh aconnect
<Assurbanipal> hey guys, can someone help me through installing oxygen openoffice?
<Assurbanipal> hey guys, can someone help me through installing oxygen openoffice?
<Dr_willis> Never heard of Oxygen Openoffice...
<rhubarb> heya, not the specific place to ask, but I figured someone here would know: its been a long time since I built a PC, what should I buy these days. Or is there a channel for this
<jussi01> rhubarb: youd probably get a better response fron #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<rhubarb> ah kk
<Dr_willis> You meaning 'buy' vs 'build your own' ?
<rhubarb> no build...
<rhubarb> unless buy is cheaper these days?
<rhubarb> I'll be in offtopic ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Buy will proberly be cheaper. (it always has been basicially) but wigh building your own- you get exactly what you want.
<rhubarb> mm
<Dr_willis> There are getting to be many sites that sell preinstalled ubuntu systems also. :) worth checking out.
<donsdl> Anyone know of a write-up on how I can change the colors of the ls command?
<jonathan__> okay this one should be simple: Try and load warsow but wine trys to load it up instead
<jonathan__> its the warsow i386 file
<robigno> j amici
<Maska> hello there, did someone noticed or reported the Kubuntu.org RSS feed issue? (or it just has been canceled or something?) thank you.
<faiz> lisy
<pooplumbpie> ive been stupid and zoomed in with my mouse
<pooplumbpie> how do i zoom out?
<pooplumbpie> cmon help how do i zoom out
<pooplumbpie> how do i zoom out my desktop is all huge :(
<pooplumbpie> i did it by accident
<Maska> you zoom using what?
<Maska> i mean, what app...
<pooplumbpie> mouse and rested my hand on my keyboard then suddenly everything super sized
<pooplumbpie> no app just the entire desktop
<slow-motion> hi
<Maska> you mean the screen display or an Magnify effect like Compiz?
<Maska> a*
<pooplumbpie> hmmm.........
<pooplumbpie> magnify effect
<Maska> ok, so i just want to know, with what programme you do that?
<Pici> pooplumbpie: Try holding down the super key (the windows key) and scrolling your mouse wheel
<pooplumbpie> okay
<pooplumbpie> hmmm
<Squall> hola
<pooplumbpie> could be compiz
<Squall> como estan?
<Pici> !es | Squall
<ubottu> Squall: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pooplumbpie> ah crap the windows key isnt zooming out
<vitojejo> pici #kubuntu-es
<Tiaguinho_20> It have portuguese?
<pooplumbpie> i have no idea how my desktop is doing this
<Pici> Tiaguinho_20: no, #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt does though
<Tiaguinho_20> thanks
<pooplumbpie> ah nevermind ill be back in a hour anyways
<pooplumbpie> brb
<pooplumbpie> thanks anyway
<Downix> Hello everyone
<Downix> I just tried a Kubuntu + KDE4 install on a Xeon and it's just not working right.  Can't get it to run WINE for anything
<Downix> very odd as I have the normal Kubuntu on my other machine
<nicola> ciao
<Calida> hi there, as i am not sure how this works here i am just going to pop my question. I have problems with my raid on my kubuntu machine, and i would need help if anyone is able to help me with it ;)
<simula> what file do i modify to permanently add a path to my include paths?
<rokra> lu
<drmarwat> hello
<drmarwat> anybody used Remastersys Backup on kubuntu?
<Downix> it is sad when it looks as if the kubuntu w/ KDE4 is broken
<Calida> anyone who can help me with raids problems?
<Downix> I'm in much the same boat, so no help
<ciacon> hi folks - is it possible to install kubuntu on a g4 iBook and what 'hardware-difficulties' should / may I expect?
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<fabien__> ki est partan pour une lan sur urban terror?
<KRF> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor.
<ciacon> hi folks - where can I find kubuntu for ppc??
<genii> ciacon: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04/release/
<genii> ciacon: Thats the Ubuntu release but you can install the kde desktop with kubuntu-desktop
<ciacon> genii: thanks =)
<genii> ciacon: np
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor after resuming. I can change virtual terminals but not type anything.
<bbeck> join #kde4
<genii> kray: Perhaps see http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_instructions_for_the_ThinkPad_X61 section regarding suspend/resume fix
<raavi> How to set the cpufreq-selector always to performance?
<evan__> hello, how can i prevent raptormenu from autostarting at login?
<aakash> Hello all! Is there a reason why Shell (Konsole) starts on boot?
<k350> is there any way I cna remove all kde related things form my machine with apt?
<genii> !puregnome | k350
<ubottu> k350: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<aakash> I love how eeveryone knows all these commands, like !xxx
<genii> aakash: Likely because you have session saving on where Konsole has been running. So it loads every time
<k350> ubottu: thanks a lot!:)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks a lot!:)
<genii> k350: You're welsome
<genii> *welcome
<k350> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome/c
<k350> oups
<aakash> lol, ok thanks genil
<genii> aakash: np
<bopferman> How do you disable session saving?
<genii> System Settings...Advanced tab... Session Manager
<bopferman> Thanks!
<genii> bopferman: You're welcome
<pulaski> Hi, I'm trying to --purge a deb package I just installed and using the name "bjfiltercups-2.4-1.i386.deb" but I got the following error: "dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in" does anyone know what name I should use?
<genii> pulaski: To find the name to use, perhaps search the apt database like: apt-cache search bjfiltercups                      then use the name which seems most appropriate in the remove/purge command
<pulaski> genii: Thanks for responding, I'll try it.
<genii> pulaski: Likely the name is just bjfiltercups
<pulaski> genii: Bingo! Thanks a lot
<pulaski> genii: gotta go, my friend.
<genii> pulaski: Have fun
<lisaAa> Hi guys, I'm at the end of beta test for my website and looking for feedback from internet savvy people. mind if I post url please?
<crimsun> kubuntu-offtopic and/or ubuntu-offtopic may be more appropriate
<genii> Yes
<darcy> does anyone know why when I try to print in LaCie Lightscribe softwarein GUI I get an error message "printing requires root privileges"?
<darcy> Anyone use Wine before?
<darcy> I'm tyring to use a program that I installed and it has all the background as black and I can't see the text. Any ideas.
<darcy> anyone????????????
<darcy> does anyone know why when I try to print in LaCie Lightscribe software I get an error message "printing requires root privileges"?
<Dragnslcr> darcy- probably because you didn't run it with kdesu
<Erikw> .
<dave11> great...kopete wont shut down
<graham> hey any1 using kde 4.1? I got a problem with sound :( i got sound for notifications but VLC and amarok play nothing
<aakash> usin KDE4, and i also have a problem with sound :(
<MrKennie_> graham: checked the mixer?
<mado-ka> hallo leute ... koennt ihr mir weiterhelfen? ... ich wuerde gerne meine aufloesung aendern aber es klappt nicht
<mado-ka> der computer hat eine "geforce 9500"
<MrKennie_> graham: I got unusual controls for my hardware in kmix under kde4.1, trial and error got that working properly.
<aakash> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wesley> sieg nach der deutsche hilfe
<mado-ka> sorry wesley :)
<wesley> #kubuntu-de ?
<wesley> thats for dictators
<mado-ka> wesley: my problem is ...
<mado-ka> i can't change the screen-resolution ... and i don't know why
<sourcemaker> is there a software to check the system availability of 5 systems... offline/online... ?
<mado-ka> there is nothing to download in the restricted-driver-section
<mado-ka> the computer has a geforce 9500
<mado-ka> can you help me? wesley?
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  clarify that problem a bit more.  - You basicially want to see if 5 different machines are up or down?
<terran4000> Hey, does anyone know how to enable multi-key mode for keyboard shortcuts in kde4?
<MrKennie_> mado-ka: tried apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  or specific services on those machines. :)
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t in kubuntu. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor after resuming. I can change virtual terminals but not type anything.
<MrKennie_> mado-ka: although the restricted driver tool should manage that for you.
<mado-ka> MrKennie_: ... not yet ... i'm a beginner with linux so i don't know what to do :) ... i will try that now MrKennie_
<mado-ka> the tool you said didn't show me anything
<aakash> kray: is that after rebooting
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis: I have a about 10 linux servers and I whould like to now... if all systems are running correctly... like a simple html report on a central monitoring system...
<MrKennie_> mado-ka: hm
<mado-ka> i install nvidia-glx-new now
<kray> After rebooting? No after suspending to ram.
<mado-ka> and see if something changes
<mado-ka> do i have to reboot the computer after the installation?
<aakash> try logging out, mado-ka
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  ive used 'sing' (a enhanced ping) to do some scripting that went dowmn the list and told me what machines were up.down. there are heartbeat monitors. I recall also to see if machines are up.
<aakash> kray: so all you see is a blank screen?
<mado-ka> ok aakash. ... i'll be back
<MrKennie_> yes, but you will have to configure xorg.conf yourself iirc
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis: ok
<kray> At first it displays a text cursor.
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  theres some other packages  in the package manager that maybe better suited to your needs also.
<mado-ka> i will log out and come here again
<kray> Then I can switch virtual terminals. If I switch to the terminal 7 I see a blank screen and cant do anything at all after that.
<Dr_willis> tkping - Perl/Tk app. - Monitor hosts on network
<mado-ka> aakash ... i'm back ...
<mado-ka> it didn't help
<aakash> mado-ka : what did you install?
<aakash> kray: give me a minute to think
<mado-ka> i still can't change the screen-resolution
<mado-ka> nvidia-glx-new
<aakash> mado-ka: how are you trying to change the resolution?
<mado-ka> system -> settings -> screen-resolution
<aakash> and it doesnt let you? or you do it but no change
<mado-ka> no ... thing is ... when i do the thing i told you and look in the pop-up-menu ... there isn't an entry with e.g. "1024 x 768"
<mado-ka> sorry ... not pop-up ... drop-down i mean!
<aakash> Hmm
<mado-ka> do i have to edit a specific file?
<aakash> What are you running? KDE4?
<mado-ka> gnome :)
<aakash> Not that I know of, you may want to ask Doc here
<kray> KDE#
<kray> KDE3
<aakash> I see
<aakash> So what are you running on right now? (the resoluition)
<kray> 1400x1050
<aakash> Wow, lol okay
<mado-ka> erm -> 800 x 600 aakash
<aakash> Ah k
<mado-ka> but i need at least 1024 x 768
<Lynoure> Suddenly (after upgrades) my FF3 started giving Assertion Failed on search strings and opening an empty window when I want to bookmark tabs :(
<kray> I've read about people having a totally blank screen with no backligh on my model after resuming but can't seem to find any information about my particular problem.
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents I am trying to try out Kubuntu on an Acer 4520 Laptop.  I am having trouble getting into the boot menu to get the machine to boot from its disk drive though.  Any suggestions?
<compilerwriter> s/disk drive/dvd-rom
<darcy> does anyone know why when I try to print in LaCie Lightscribe softwarein GUI I get an error message "printing requires root privileges"?
<aakash> compilerwriter: you need to change the BIOS settings on the ACER
<aakash> too boot from CD
<aakash> mado - try updating the system
<compilerwriter> aakash I know that but am having trouble getting to the bios.
<aakash> mado: sudo apt-get pudate
<aakash> *update
<darcy>  I'm tyring to use a program that I installed through Wine and it has all the background as black and I can't see the text. Any ideas.
<aakash> compilerwrite: what's the problem? is it password protected or you can't access it in general
<mado-ka> already did aakash
<aakash> mado-ka: if you see Dr_willis around, ask him -- i'm sure he'll find a solution
<aakash> mado-ka: sorry :(
<mado-ka> ok aakash
<mado-ka> where is this Dr_willis now?
<aakash> He was here a few minutes ago
<darcy> Dr_willis: any ideas on my question
<mado-ka> uhuu ... well then ... i'll wait
<mado-ka> it looks like he is helping darcy
<sourcemaker> is strigi already included in kde4?
<Dr_willis> busy atm sorry
<darcy> np
<mado-ka> Dr_willis: i will wait
<jparishy-> Hey, installed kubuntu on my external hdd, that is connected to my computer via usb, and for some reason, I guess I did something wrong, when I start my computer without the external hdd plugged in, I can't start up windows that's on the actual HardDrive in the computer. The grub screen comes up and fails with error 21
<CrocoJet> hi all ! How I can set firefox to start in full screen in kubuntu 8.04 ?
<CrocoJet> my resolution is 1280x1024
<compilerwriter> aakash I figured out how to get to the bios finally.  Now how do I configure the blasted wireless connection for internet?
<dwidmann_laptop> I'm running amarok via ssh (using laptop to run it on my desktop .... kind of like a remote control :) ), but now the collection disappeared, and I can't re-add - as i'm getting some sort of "cannot talk to klauncher" error
<Mikeb4> Ubuntu is telling me I ran out of space, but a lot of my device is not being used...any answers?
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: what does "df -h" output?
<Mikeb4> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Mikeb4> /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<Mikeb4>                        13G   13G   54M 100% /
<Mikeb4> varrun                505M  128K  505M   1% /var/run
<Mikeb4> varlock               505M     0  505M   0% /var/lock
<Mikeb4> udev                  505M   36K  505M   1% /dev
<Mikeb4> devshm                505M   84K  505M   1% /dev/shm
<Mikeb4> overflow              1.0M   56K  968K   6% /tmp
<Mikeb4> gvfs-fuse-daemon       13G   13G   54M 100% /home/mike/.gvfs
<Mikeb4> tmpfs                 505M   39M  467M   8% /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile
<dwidmann_laptop> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dwidmann_laptop> (for future reference)
<Mikeb4> sorry im new
<sbattey> My synaptics touch pad does not work after a suspend to ram, in ubuntu hardy
<psyco> Anyone know how to change the colour of the kopete message window. http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/5822/kopeteqg5.jpg
<dwidmann_laptop> Looks like your one partition (/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk) is definitely full, looks like the gvfs thing is full also.
<dwidmann_laptop> Try emptying the trash?
<Mikeb4> but its not using all of my 75 gigs
<Mikeb4> anyway to have it access the whole drive?
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: looks to me like you have a 13G root partition, and that's the one that is full
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: try "sudo apt-get autoclean" and that should free up a fair amount of space
<dwidmann_laptop> It'll delete cached package files that aren't being used anymore.
<Mikeb4> it did gimme a bit of space...guess ill just have to start some deleting...thanks tho
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: after that, install the package "filelight" and use it to see where the disk space hog is.
<sbattey> My synaptics touch pad does not work after a suspend to ram, in ubuntu hardy
<jparishy> Hey, sorry I left so abruptly, if anyone did say anything, I'd appreciate it if you repeat it
<oobe> jparishy, i said somthing
<dwidmann_laptop> !repeat | sbattey
<ubottu> sbattey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<oobe> wait no i didnt
<jparishy> dwidmann_laptop: I restarted and I wasn't sure if someone had said something and I missed it, I didn't re-ask my question...
<oobe> !paymore-attention-b4-you-jump-to-conclusions dwidmann_laptop
<ubottu> oobe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dwidmann_laptop> jparishy: that wasn't directed at you
<jparishy> oobe: no need to be a jerk about it
<jparishy> dwidmann_laptop: I guess that clears it up :P Sorry
<Mikeb4> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: Thanks the program is neat. What is root.disk & swap.disk? They seem to take up a lot of space. I figure that they are Ubuntu essentials, but is 15GB of space normal?
<CrocoJet> I made install firefox 3, and I would like that firefox start in full screen, is this possible ?
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: using 15 GB for root is probably abnormalish
<aakash> Crocojet: Before you close Firefox, hit F11 (full screen)
<CrocoJet> oh ok let me test
<CrocoJet> aakash: thank you !
<aakash> :)
<dwidmann_laptop> I'm using 10G myself Mikeb4
<aakash> No problem
<Mikeb4> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: So would you say I'd need to worry about this?
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: swap is usually a seperate partition, if you come from the windows world they call it "virtual memory" there, it's where things go when you run out of room in real memory.
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: being all the way out is probably not good I'd say.
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: if you click on the partition in question in filelight, it will give you a folder-by-folder breakdown of where the files that take up a lot of space are located, where is it being used up at?
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: if you're unfortunate such that it's /usr, you'd only be able to fix by enlarging the partition (unlikely doable), or removing programs you don't use.
<Mikeb4> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: Well I do have Windows and Ubuntu running on my laptop. I usually use Ubuntu for everything, and switch to Windows when necessary. But I notice that on Windows i have so much space, and on Ubuntu i was cut short.
<aakash> Anyone know of CS3 for Kubuntu?
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: care to !pastebin (see the channel topic for a link) the output of this command?  sudo parted  /dev/sda print
<Mikeb4> i can't find !postbin =-(
<dave11> !pastebin
<Mikeb4> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0GB
<Mikeb4> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<Mikeb4> Partition Table: msdos
<Mikeb4> Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
<Mikeb4>  1      32.3kB  78.5GB  78.5GB  primary  ntfs         boot
<Mikeb4> Information: Don't forget to update /etc/fstab, if necessary.
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mikeb4> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos  Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags  1      32.3kB  78.5GB  78.5GB  primary  ntfs         boot   Information: Don't forget to update /etc/fstab, if necessary.
<Mikeb4> like that?
<dave11> follow the link above
<Mikeb4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27141/plain/
<Mikeb4> like that?
<dave11> yes
<Mikeb4> yay!
<Mikeb4> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: ﻿ http://paste.ubuntu.com/27141/plain/
<EnMasse187> guys i just wanna say one thing
<EnMasse187> penismonkey, that is all...
<dave11> feel better?
<EnMasse187> yes much better
<CrocoJet> what is it ?
<EnMasse187> i just had to get that off my chest
<EnMasse187> i got mad
<dave11> good..:)
<EnMasse187> because linux can't run my favorite apps
<EnMasse187> i do music
<CrocoJet> mad is not magazine mande in USA ?
<EnMasse187> and it can't run reason, cubase, or SONAR!
<CrocoJet> mande = made
<dave11> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<EnMasse187> i know stfu ubottu
<EnMasse187> dave11: can i say it again?
<EnMasse187> getting  mad again
<CrocoJet> EnMasse187: thing more crazy
<dave11> i wouldnt
<aakash> anyone having issues with Wine? I can't install .exe's
<Dr_willis>   wine /path/to/whatever/installer.exe
<Dr_willis> and see what error messages ya get.
<EnMasse187> yes MUCH MORE CRAZY
<EnMasse187> ready?
<dave11> the techs dont like getting off topic
<EnMasse187> are you guys ready to hear it?
<EnMasse187> okay sorry
<Mikeb4> the volume, play, pause... buttons on my dell laptop stopped working out of nowhere...any ideas?
<aakash> Dangit! thanks doc
<CrocoJet> Mikeb4: if your laptop came with windows ... and others stuffs ... better use
<Mikeb4> But at first Ubuntu and those bottons were working fine...but now they dont...
<buckethead> Just pushed the server to Hardy LTS. Wish me luck!
<aakash> command to create folder?
<aakash> mk dir?
<dwidmann_laptop> Mikeb4: looks like a WUBI install?
<Nyad> hi. Is there anything wrong with installing all my apps from source and removing them with make uninstall etc. can it result in one program removing vital files for another program?
<dave11> wonder when workspot.com will be up?
<dave11> sry for offtopic question
<aakash> when using wine -- how can you make it root access? (im getting this message: Please check that your disk is not full and that you have access to the destination directory."
<dwidmann_laptop> Nyad: well, smart thing to do would be to have it put its files in /usr/local or /opt instead, so that there shouldn't be any overlap, (even though there shouldn't be overlap to begin with, but you can never be too careful)
<dave11> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Nyad> dwidmann_laptop: how do I tell it to do that?
<Mikeb4> what is a WUBI install?
<dwidmann_laptop> Nyad: ./configure --prefix=/path/where/you/want/toi/install
<dave11> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Nyad> Mikeb4: pure awesome
<Nyad> dwidmann_laptop: thanks
<Mikeb4> is WUBI something i need to download or install?
<dave11> wubi is a installer
<Nyad> it comes with the CD
<dave11> for windows systems
<dave11> no
<dave11> website
<dave11> website installer
<Pici> Its on the LiveCDs
<Mikeb4> so wait its for windows or ubuntu?
<dave11> http://wubi.sourceforge.net/
<Mikeb4> ok i see
<dave11> it puts ubuntu on windows like a program
<dave11> or other ubuntu distros
<Nyad> Mikeb4: basically it allows you to install ubuntu while your in windows, well it does the basic setup and then you restart and it continues. it makes a folder called ubuntu somewhere on your ntfs filesystem which is the size you tell it to be. so you don't even need to partition your drive
<Mikeb4> yeah i think that's how i installed ubuntu
<rodolinux> hi guys,
<rodolinux> I needed help with something
<dave11> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rodolinux> this stupid Hardware Drivers keeps popping up
<rodolinux> with the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver in it, enabled is checked and Status is in use
<rodolinux> is there any way to make it stop popping up
<graham> any1 here no how to fix sound issues on kde 4.1?
<Nyad> is kde 4.1 out!!!????
<Nyad> nvm
<rodolinux> so, can anyone help me with this retarded Hardware drivers popup thing
<rodolinux> please
<dave11> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rodolinux> i am just asking
<dave11> instant gratification is a bit slow here..:)
<rodolinux> :P , sorry there, I didnt mean to be pushy
<darcy> Dr_willis: sorry I was away for a bit there. would that help to explain why the background is black?
<j978> is there a way to do an "apt-get downgrade"?, i just removed the kde4.1 beta repository (ppa.launchpad.net) and would like to roll back the upgrade
<dave11> sometimes you get your questions answered..sometimes you don't.. it took me awhile to figure that out
<rodolinux> :P I have been looking on google for ages and I couldnt find an answer.. but now it stopped lol
<craig> hey all
<rodolinux> it was just trying to drive me crazy a little bit
<dave11> i understand..we all go through it at first
<rodolinux> alright, well... if anyone needs any help... I am ready for the task now :)
<Nyad> rodolinux: it stops asking you after a while.
<Nyad> mine went away like that
<rodolinux> I know, it stopped now, after I started pulling my hairs out!!!
<dave11> patience and persistence pays off... asking at different times of the day and night works also
<rodolinux> it was driving me crazy
<rodolinux> but i am learning to calm down
<rodolinux> heh
<Nyad> anyone else notice the irony that just occured?
<dave11> :)
<Nyad> btw does anyone know how to make middle click stop pasting from the clipboard? I have an unbreakable habit to keep pressing it and it bugs me that it pastes things coz I sometimes accidentally past it on irc
<Nyad> *paste
<opsi_> disable your middle click :-)
<Nyad> I need it for some things
<Nyad> just that in text boxes it pastes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> don't press it unless you need it
<opsi_> yes it was just a good (funny) answer of your question
<opsi_> another good answer too :-D
<Nyad> true]
<apachelogger> well, that is either a bad habbit you should change or a bad mouse, which should be changed as well
<AndrewMohawk> what dnsd is recommended for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> dnsd?
<apachelogger> hey AndrewMohawk
<apachelogger> glad you stopped by
<Dragnslcr> AndrewMohawk- I assume you mean DNS server? Probably bind
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Nyad> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Nyad> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<arnaud__> hello
<bomber> hello
<AndrewMohawk> Dragnslcr: thanks, i used pdns
<bomber> I am trying to get grub back as my bootloader after a bimonthly xp install
<bomber> and im not having any luck
<bomber> its an sata drive
<bomber> im running the live cd right now
<bomber> the instructions seem to be to run "grub" then do "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<bomber> then do "root hd0" or whatever the find line returns
#kubuntu 2009-07-06
<Yanick_> anybody home?
<contrast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<contrast> ;)
<Yanick_> contrast, that's what I did, scroll up
<contrast> sorry, i just joined.
<Yanick_> well, there it was :
<Yanick_> Hi, Is there a way to make Jaunty restart properly after suspend/hibernate? Right now, the screen turns on but only to display some random pixels and everything else seems frozen. The network appears to reconnect itself and application to restart correctly but USB/keybaord and all the rest are just frozen. I have a Dell XPS 16 with Kubuntu 64bit
<rysiek|pl> Yanick_: probably nobody knows; try searching google for your laptop make and model and kubuntu jaunty
<contrast> Yanick_: are you running desktop effects on an ati card?
<Yanick_> rysiek|pl, I did. Most newsgroups I find are talking gibbrish to me, others speak about problems *going* into suspend. I have problem resuming. After reading, I would guess that resume doesn't wake up my video card, but I don't know
<Yanick_> contrast, yes
<contrast> Yanick_: turn off desktop effects before suspending/hibernating
<Yanick_> contrast, I'm not sure how.... besides, it should be automatic, and also automatically restarting compiz after resume
<contrast> Yanick_: it's as simple as one click each after you add shortcuts for it.
<rysiek|pl> Yanick_: it should. but it isn't as you can see. so contrast is trying to debug it a bit
<contrast> Yanick_: if you're just using kwin's special effects, there's a plasma widget in the repos (plasma-widget-toggle-compositing) that allows one-click toggling of kwin's desktop effects.
<Yanick_> contrast, the problem I just had is that the laptop went suspend because it was on battery (2 hours remaining, so I didn't worry) I don't manually put the laptop on suspend, and this process (if it happens again) should be automatic
<racecar56> test, does anyone see this
<KoRn-> racecar56: I see ya.
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: nope
<rysiek|pl> KoRn-: aww, you've ruined everything ;)
<KoRn-> Sorry.
<melhisedek> how can i make links open in firefox and not konqueror?
<KoRn-> Haven't been on IRC in years.
<rysiek|pl> Yanick_: one of the ways of debugging is limiting things that may b0rk the process
<contrast> Yanick_: the reason it's not automatic is it isn't apci's (the layer which handles suspend/resume) job to change the window manager, and if ati knew how to make a driver, it'd have no reason to.
<racecar56> my sound isn't working
<contrast> melhisedek: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<rysiek|pl> Yanick_: so you can either wait for somebody to give you the Magic Command to Fix Things (hint: won't happen), or try to help us help you ;)
<melhisedek> contrast, thanks a lot mate!
<Yanick_> rysiek|pl, this is what I'm reading so far : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/148160
<contrast> melhisedek: np
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: some specifics, maybe?
<racecar56> i have a intel alc1200
<racecar56> sound has worked on here before but not now
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: kubuntu jaunty?
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: yeah
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: when did sound stop working? some upgrades?
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: no
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: it dosen't work
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: i resintalled
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: *reinstalled
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: you said it worked; I'm asking: when did it *sstop* working
<rysiek|pl> ah
<thesandman> Does anyone know  how do you defrag on linux?
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: so it worked before reinstallation?
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: it stopped when i reinstalled
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: yes
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: i'm on 9.04 amd64
<EagleScreen> when I press Ctrl Alt Supr (Ctrl Alt Del) in tty, computer reboots. I know there is a config file to change this to shutdown instead, which file is it?
<rysiek|pl> ok; did you install the same version (e.g. kubuntu jaunty), or did you have some other version previously
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: same
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: before was normal ubuntu though
<rysiek|pl> humm
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: this is a command line install
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: but i put xorg kde and all that stuff
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: how did you install all that? by installing kubuntu-desktop?
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: no
<rysiek|pl> Yanick_: is your card nvidia?
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: just installing kde, i guess i should get kbuntu-desktop
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: yeah, try that: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Yanick_> rysiek|pl, nope, ATI
<rysiek|pl> then don't read a bugreport concerning nvidia ;)
<rysiek|pl> Yanick_: ^^^^^^^^
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: does it make a difference if i use aptitude or apt-get
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: not really; aptitude handles orphaned dependancies better
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: k
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: i.e. when you install some-package that needs some-other; then remove some-package (and some-other is not needed), aptitude will delete some-other, too
<Yanick_> rysiek|pl, there are not many threads concerning this problem, even though it seems to be widespread
<rysiek|pl> Yanick_: try disabling desktop effects, and then suspending by hand
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: what the heck it wants to install nvidia drivers
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: WHY?
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: do you have nvidia?
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: no
<rysiek|pl> what is that p[ackage's name?
<melhisedek> can you make xchat open links as I click them? Not to have to right click on link and chose "Open in browser"
<Yanick_> rysiek|pl, I will look at that later. gotta go. but thanks to the help
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: nvidia-180-modaliases
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: there is a nvidia-71-modaliases too
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: and a 96
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: and nvidia-common
<Flare183> Can Konversation run/use mIRC scripts? (I'm thinking no)
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: O_o
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: these are not drivers
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: k
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: i have an ati radeon hd 2400 pro to be exact (and it fails......)
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: these are only files that allow Ubuntu to detect whether or not it's nvidia in your box
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: ah
<rysiek|pl> so just go with the flow and install those
<KoRn-> While I'm here.. I found nothing helpful in forums, so I'll lay this out as simply as possible...
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: kk
<rysiek|pl> whoa, 5 threads already
<KoRn-> I run Intel 945 for graphics and have never had this problem before, but I freeze on logout from KDE.  I'm runnin 9.04 converted to Kubuntu and everything worked fine up until today.
<racecar56> your gfx card fails
<rysiek|pl> KoRn-: where there any updates today?
<KoRn-> I haven't downloaded any updates.
<afeijo> its possible to have 2 screens + mouse + keyboard to 2 different people use my case?
<KoRn-> I went through and fixed my grub menu.lst after removing selinux addons, but everything else now works fine.
<racecar56> the heck is selinux anyway
<rysiek|pl> KoRn-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 -> and use the SAFE configuration
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: Security Enhanced Linux
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: ah
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: kk
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: security additions for linux, more precise ACLs and such
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: kk
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: my internet is so slow :
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: :|
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: 204 kb/s
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: do as chuck norris did - go to an internet cafe and download Teh Internet onto a floppy disk
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: kb/s or KB/s
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: kB/s
<KoRn-> rysiek|pl: I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but ragarding the UXA support, I've already followed an Ubuntu forum to fix it.  My graphics card now works great with everything but the logout.
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: mine is 100KB/s, so don't whine ;)
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: oh great
<rysiek|pl> KoRn-: now that's interesting
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: how could you USE that
<KoRn-> It's not a straight freeze.  It's a black screen that won't let me open any other tty terminals.  The only response I've gotten was to tap my power button and Kubuntu shuts down like normal.
<KoRn-> regarding*
<rysiek|pl> KoRn-: try doing the latest updates, then and see if that helps (there's a chance it will)
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: but it isn't as bad as my now dead laptop
<KoRn-> alright.. brb
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: downloaded at 1 byte a second
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: and now it downloads nothin
<rysiek|pl> hit shappens
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: not to mention it's hard drive was ata, which is stupid
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: on a not even 2 year old laptop
<racecar56> anyone considering buying a hp pavilion dv9000 STOP NOW
<KoRn-> rysiek|pl: I updated my repositories and there are still no updates.  It still worked after my last round of updates, so I assume I'm on the latest stable driver.
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: that's not really important
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: i know but it's old interface new laptop
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: which i see as crazy
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: your hdd is probably a 5400rpm one, so ATA is plenty anyways
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: it is 5400 rpm
<rysiek|pl> yeah, almost every laptop is
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: this one im on now is a nice 7200 rpm 500gb sata
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: desktop pc
<rysiek|pl> people buy 3, 4GiB of RAM to "speed the system up", but their hdd lags behind
<rysiek|pl> so thay can take those gigs of ram and shove it ;)
<DOOM777> 4GB of ram still speeds the system up
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: and my ancient other computer has a 7200 (i think) rpm eide hard drive
<DOOM777> because there is no need to use pagefile
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: 1gb ram
<DOOM777> also, they have the 10000RPM raptors
<rysiek|pl> DOOM777: yeah, when you have the system and apps loaded already
<racecar56> good gracious
<racecar56> that's a lot of rpm
<rysiek|pl> I prefer deb...
<racecar56> i bet those things are fast :)
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: haha
<DOOM777> rysiek|pl: true, startup takes a few dozen seconds. But working is lag-less
<rysiek|pl> DOOM777: but when you're loading helluva lot of small files (read: system boot-up), your gigs of ram will give you nothing, if you're on a shitty hdd
<rysiek|pl> yeah
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: i have a 5400 rpm 10.2gb ata hard drive around somewhere
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: it's 9 years old
<rysiek|pl> racecar56: I have a 4GiB and 8GiB ata drives in my home server
<DOOM777> racecar56: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010150014%201035507821%201036007800&name=3.5%22
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: haha
<rysiek|pl> both have 10+ years
<rysiek|pl> and are humming along nicely
<rysiek|pl> just yesterday I bought two 1TiB disks for backups/data
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: ever seen a wd caviar 33100
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: ha ha ha
<rysiek|pl> but the system will stay on those two 4Gib/8GiB old guys
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: caviar 33100 is 3.1 gb i think, it's ata of course
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: its from 1997
<rysiek|pl> I'd have to check my disks
<rysiek|pl> might be older
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: haha
<rysiek|pl> but don't really feel like diving into that dust
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: that 10.2gb disk i have is the oldest hard drive i have
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: and yes it works
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: yay it's done the install
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: brb
<rgarcia> does anybody know a program which change the quality?
<rgarcia> of the music?
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: and you need it for?
<rgarcia> change the quality to use it in my cellphone
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: quality or encoding ;)
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: gimme a sec
<rgarcia> ok...
<rgarcia> i don't know...i have to change stereo to mono, and 128hz to 90hz
<rgarcia> i think it's that
<rysiek|pl> 128kbps, not hz
<rysiek|pl> well, you can certainly use k3b for that
<rysiek|pl> but it's an overkill a bit
<rgarcia> yes...sorry
<rysiek|pl> there was something called SoundKonverter
<rysiek|pl> no problem ;)
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: yup, soundkonverter should be what you seek
<rgarcia> let me see...
<rgarcia> is that in  the repository?
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: yup
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: at least in hardy and jaunty
<melhisedek> can I have doubleclick to open folders somehow
<rysiek|pl> humm
<rysiek|pl> yes
<rysiek|pl> melhisedek: System Settings -> Mouse and Keyboard
<melhisedek> rysiek|pl, thanks a lot mate!
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<lily> necesito saber cpomo instalar ares
<lily> ??
<rysiek|pl> lily: english please, or /join some localised ubuntu channels, like #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-es
<rgarcia> lily: vc  entendeu?
<rgarcia> rysiek|pl: thanks a lot, that's the program that i was looking for
<melhisedek> can clock be forced to show 24 hours time and not am/pm?
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: happy to help
<rysiek|pl> melhisedek: which clock, the one on the panel?
<melhisedek> yes
<rgarcia> rysiek|pl: do you know which program that could I put in my desktop to show the weather? I'm under jaunty
<rysiek|pl> melhisedek: Systemn Settings -> Country/Region and Language -> Time format
<rysiek|pl> melhisedek: it might be named differently, I was translating to english from polish here ;)
<melhisedek> hehe ok
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: right click on the desktop and click "add widgets", search there
<melhisedek> rysiek|pl, thanks once again mate! You rock!
<Dayla> how do i compress an image file without changing the format?
<rysiek|pl> melhisedek: nope; I just do a quick search in system settings ;)
<rgarcia> i can't use superkaramba right?
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: on the contrary, plasma supports superkaramba's themes
<rysiek|pl> as far as I know
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: in the "Add widget" window there's a "install widgets" button
<rgarcia> really, so i can install liquid weather?
<rysiek|pl> if you click it, you get also a superkaramba support
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: probably; I use "Weather Forecast" plasmoid
<rgarcia> is it there?
<rysiek|pl> Dayla: if it's png, jpeg or gif, you can change the level of compression; if not, you can zip or tar it
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: why don't you check yourself?
<rysiek|pl> rgarcia: if not, Install new widgets -> download from the net
<rgarcia> ok i'll do it, because i didnt find it there
<Adola> How do I stop Kubuntu from restoring my session at last shudown?
<Adola> It takes over a minute to start up because > 10 windows open.
<Adola> < 10
<Adola> Sorry :P
<rysiek|pl> Adola: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Session Management
<chris_> hello everyone
<chris_> Can anyone help me with pidgin?
<chris_> or wanna buy one? :p
<chris_> i guess that
<chris_> is a no?
<chris_> i wonder what this button does?
<chris_> sweet!
<gundam_rx78nt1> Hello everybody.
<chris_> hola gun
<gundam_rx78nt1> I decided to install my portable kubuntu intall on to my laptop permanently.
<chris_> how's that working out fer ya?
<gundam_rx78nt1> So I am going to install it, but how do I get a list of all the packages  I have installed on my portable so I can install them on my laptop?
<chris_> add remove programs should give you an idea of what's on your computer
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: dpkg -l
<rysiek|pl> or, to get *just the names*:
<chris_> make sure you have the installed applications drop down selected
<rysiek|pl> dpkg -l | awk '{ print $2 }'
<chris_> so anywho.........
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: dpkg -l | egrep '^ii' | awk '{ print $2 }'
<rysiek|pl> that's the thing.
<rysiek|pl> it'll give you the list of all installed packages, just the names
 * rysiek|pl brb
<gundam_rx78nt1> rysiek|pl, ummm... how do I get it to install all of those packages after I install a fresh clean version of kubuntu 9.04?
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: just save this list to some txt file
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: then replace all the endlines with spaces
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: and then, after installation, just type in terminal:
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: sudo aptitude install <paste_those_packages_here>
<gundam_rx78nt1> great. so I can make a diff of the list from a clean install to this list I created and add those packages... correct? and if so... awesome.
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: yup
<rysiek|pl> you can even automate the task
<gundam_rx78nt1> you got my attention...
<rysiek|pl> well... let's first save our list of packages to some file:
<gundam_rx78nt1> done
<rysiek|pl> dpkg -l | egrep '^ii' | awk '{ print $2 }' > packages_9.10
<rysiek|pl> ok, now we can install a clean 9.10 on the laptop and do the same with the default packages
<rysiek|pl> dpkg -l | egrep '^ii' | awk '{ print $2 }' > packages_9.10.clean
<rysiek|pl> now, creating the diff is not necessary, as aptitude is smart and will not install packages that are already installed
<gundam_rx78nt1> great.
<rysiek|pl> so, the *.clean file is actually not needed
 * rysiek|pl thinks slowly today
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: after the clean installation, just copy the packages_9.10 file
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: and do:
<rysiek|pl> sudo aptitude install $( cat packages_9.10 | tr '\n' ' ' )
<rysiek|pl> aptitude will sort out which packages need to be installed, and will install them
<rysiek|pl> so we're down to two commands ;)
<gundam_rx78nt1> rysiek|pl: where were you when I started my linux admin class?
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: no idea, probably drinking beer
<gundam_rx78nt1> you would have saved me some headache and had some good BBQ as pay for your help... LOL.
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: all you need is a bit of audacity with the terminal, and knowledge how to use man and google ;)
<rysiek|pl> gundam_rx78nt1: experiment and read, and you'll be doing Teh Automation in notime ;)
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, thanks. I will do that once I get back from walking the dogs.  I will let you know of my success.  thank you.
<Prankster> :S
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<poetbox> Someone told me not to use KDE4.1 which I'm using now~~
<R0CkEt> hola
<mr---t-> I have a problem with my new motherboard.  I have sound, but my kmix does nothing. I can't mute or change volume.  My setup is listed here.  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b2f3c60e49e5db33802757ef1c588dc2092baa82   Any ideas?
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: back, should i restart
<racecar56> rysiek|pl: from installing kubuntu-desktop
<rysiek|pl> methinks not
<zorael> mr---t-: Make sure kmix has its master channel set appropriately
<zorael> mr---t-: it could have defaulted to system beep or something otherwise wrong
<mr---t-> I have tried every channel possible ,same result
 * zorael shrugs
<mr---t-> I have sound, audio, system sounds et al, just no control.
 * rysiek|pl goes to get some sleep
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<mr---t-> I'll try in #alsa
<zorael> mr---t-: Mmkay. I had similar issues after a fresh karmic install. Then kmix had apparently decided my dvb card should be the main card for the whole system, and I was changing *its* volume.
<zorael> might be a good idea, yeah
<zorael> Although it could be a kmix issue entirely, I guess
<zorael> (as in my case)
<darthanubis> how does one associate files to programs in KDE?
<darthanubis> I don't seem to be able to find the option in system preferences
<darthanubis> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/unassigned-bugs/2009-February/006519.html
<darthanubis> guess I can't change me
<darthanubis> em
<javizoso> I just installed Kubuntu yesterday (1st day using linux). I saw a program called "Kompile", and tried installing it, but i ran into some trouble.. I'm wondering wether the trouble is that its an old (incompatible) program, or I'm missing some kind of file....
<javizoso> The whole problem is after ./configure,  i try 'make' and it ends in plenty of errors
<darthanubis> javizoso: why are you even trying to compile anything on your first day? What is there you need to compile? Ever program you need is already compiled. I'd find something else to waste your evening on.
<javizoso> Well, those were the installation instructions.
<bazhang> what does 'kompile' do javizoso
<javizoso> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30223
<darthanubis> it makes install tarballs easier
<bazhang> better to find something in the repos
<darthanubis> Kompile is a KDE interface for automatic execution of configurations, compilation and installation of source tarball.
<javizoso> ok, thanks..
<bazhang> okay. no need to install tons of tarballs on Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<javizoso> i was still having trouble with some installations... i found that i had to install a lot of things to get ./configure running well... is this normal?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/330201
<darthanubis> fixed how? I'm using 4.3RC
<darthanubis> I see no "fix"
<darthanubis> where exactly is the file association settings?
<darthanubis> is=are
<darthanubis> found it
<darthanubis> konq. settings
<darthanubis> of all places
<ale_> hello
<xuzas> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xuzas> buennas
<DOOM777> how come there is no man page for cd?
<darthanubis> DOOM777: http://www.ss64.com/bash/cd.html
<Tacosarecool> hello
<DOOM777> lol, i found it online
<DOOM777> but 'man cd' did nothing
<Tacosarecool> Why is the kde rc look foggy text
<benny_> hellooo
<darthanubis> DOOM777: yeah, I figure they figured, why waste space on that?
<benny_> all of u using kubuntu
<Tacosarecool> Theres something wrong with my kde 4.3
<DOOM777> yes
<DOOM777> benny_: yes
<benny_> what version
<benny_> i'm using 9.04
<DOOM777> benny_: me too
<darthanubis> Tacosarecool: mine works great 90% of the time
<racecar56> is it possible to clear the history from the "Open with..." dialog
<benny_> wer did u get that?
<racecar56> kde4 of course
<benny_> me i just download it
<DOOM777> benny_: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<darthanubis> I just had to tweek my fonts to get them to look like in GNome
<benny_> i though u ask for cd
<benny_> wer you from Doom777
<DOOM777> Brooklyn, ny
<benny_> me im from philippines
<Tacosarecool> Is my text suppose to look weird
<Tacosarecool> it works great
<Tacosarecool> but the text after the kmenu is weird
<benny_> whose from philippines here?
<Tacosarecool> If someone would like to remote control me to  see
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ph benny_
<benny_> are u from phil bazshang?
<darthanubis> Tacosarecool: remote control you? Not a good idea. And weird is a very relative term
<bazhang> benny_, offtopic chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<benny_> ok
<Adola> When Irun  a script from Terminal, it works, when I run the SAME script from the menu, it doesn't...
<Adola> Any ideas?
<Tacosarecool> you know ghosty text on the task manager
<Tacosarecool> Or whatever it's called
<Tacosarecool> like you have a window open the thing under it on the bar
<Tacosarecool> the rectangle under the windows
<Adola> Where it says "file" "edit" "Insirt"
<Adola> "Insert"
<Adola> Tacosarecool: The "task manager" does it say "File Edit Insert" Etc. things like that?
<Tacosarecool> no that's not what I mean
<Tacosarecool> Like the rectangle thing that controls it
<Tacosarecool> like when you minimize you can put it back up
<Adola> What about it?
<CleanLaundry> anyone in here familiar with NUBUNTU?
<Tacosarecool> like there the k then the folder the rectangle stuff after that is weird shadowy text
<bazhang> CleanLaundry, yes, its not supported on Ubuntu channels
<CleanLaundry> bazhang, I see. In other words, what would be the best way to find my wireless driver which works out of the box in Kubuntu
<bazhang> CleanLaundry, which wireless; is it recognized by the system
<CleanLaundry> bazhang, yes, is it. It is a wireless usb device. it uses the rtl8187b driver
<Tacosarecool> Is there a way for someone to remote view me?
<bazhang> Tacosarecool, not a good option/idea
<Tacosarecool> remote view not remote control
<CleanLaundry> Tacosarecool, even so, they know all your info
<Tacosarecool> oh ok
<CleanLaundry> bazhang, Im just trying to figure out where to find this driver location
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<BluesKaj> CleanLaundry, I have a belkin usb wifi with a rt driver (forgotten the number) but it works with Wicd very nidely
<BluesKaj> nicely
<CleanLaundry> BlueChili, Wicd?
<BlueChili> indeed
<BluesKaj> CleanLaundry, se the ubottu post above
<CleanLaundry> k
<BlueChili> CleanLaundry, so, why do you need to find the driver location for?
<CleanLaundry> BlueChili, so I can TRY and copy it over to nUbuntu. Hopefully I can just load it and it will work...
<BlueChili> if both systems are the system architecture, libc version, etc they sould
<BlueChili> shoul
<BlueChili> d
<BlueChili> the other way around it's to compile it as a kernel module then copy it to nUbuntu
<BlueChili> CleanLaundry, I'm not sure if the rt drivers are compiled in kernel, or avaiable as a module in Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> BBL ... have to boot into windows for a bit
<BlueChili> CleanLaundry, also it should take just a few seconds to get the modules
<CleanLaundry> BlueChili, so what would you advice me to do?
<BlueChili> compile just the module, if you already have build-essential it's better than being poking aroun usr/lib
<BlueChili> CleanLaundry, the modules are spread around /usr/lib that's the place where you should find it
<CleanLaundry> BlueChili, sorry to sound really newbish, just unsure where to start to compile the module?
<BlueChili> CleanLaundry, /usr/src/linux
<ahmos> hi , i have acer laptop and card reader don't work any help please?
<BlueChili> CleanLaundry, http://www.kroah.com/lkn/ get to chapter 4
<CleanLaundry> BlueChili, k thanks
<BlueChili> k
<CleanLaundry> BlueChili, so rebuild the kernel?
<Adola> If I wanted to (in a konsole) open another konsole and make that konsole run a script, how would I do that?
<sooki_> anyone know the name of the thing that makes gnome apps not look like crap in kde4?
<Daemon_> how do you change the default kubuntu bootscreen?
<ign0ramus> !grub | Daemon_
<ubottu> Daemon_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ign0ramus> !usplash | Daemon_
<ubottu> Daemon_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<CleanLaundry> can I get some help with these errors while trying to build a driver? http://pastebin.com/f175444ab
<Daemon_> ign0ramus: what does this mean?
<Daemon_> ign0ramus: http://pastebin.com/m314622f1
<Daemon_> ign0ramus: were do i add more .so files
<ign0ramus> Daemon_, it means you only have 1 usplash installed?
<ign0ramus> Daemon_, www.kde-look.org
<Daemon_> ign0ramus: yeah but were do i put the new ones
<ign0ramus> Daemon_, download them from wherever (the site above is probably the best), and install them via System Setttings
<Daemon_> ign0ramus: system settings were
<ign0ramus> Daemon_, Kmenu -> System Settings
<ign0ramus> Daemon_, I personally use this one: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/login-scan-print+splash?content=91663
<Daemon_> ign0ramus: i see the splash screens but what about the ones when you first boot up the kubuntu one
<ign0ramus> Daemon_, afaik, they are limited... I personally disable them in fstab so that I can see what is being loaded at boot time
<Daemon_> ign0ramus: what is afik?
<ign0ramus> Daemon_, "afaik" = = "as far as i know"...
<Daemon_> ign0ramus: so do you know how to install them
<ign0ramus> Daemon_, just follow the instructions from the creator.  See here: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=61x66x67x68x79
<kasperooney> i suddenly lost sound after restarting my system - is there any solution to this?
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, did you get any notification that your sound device stopped working?
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, does "aplay -l" show any devices?
<kasperooney> nope nothing....and i didnt tinker with any settings just restarted
<kasperooney> here's the output:
<kasperooney> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<kasperooney> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
<kasperooney>   Subdevices: 1/1
<kasperooney>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBotK2> kasperooney: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasperooney> sorry a bit new here
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, obviously your card is recognized. if you do "alsamixer", is your sound all the way up?
<kasperooney> yup its 100% and my speakers are woring fine, coz i tested them in windows7
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, in alsamixer, you can press "TAB" button to check all audio device settings
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, did you install any updates?
<kasperooney> not recently....
<kasperooney> in alsamixer it says "master" is off...does that mean anything?
<kasperooney> pcm is 100
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, turn Master "on'
<naddha> who can help me...my ubuntu can't connect to internet with wi-fi radar....must with LAN....why???
<kasperooney> sorry, but how do i do that?
<Viking667> Got a question... apparently on Jaunty, kopete doesn't support MSN. Am I right, or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, in alsamixer, put outputs all the way up
<Viking667> I'm having to install pidgin just to get MSN support.
<ign0ramus> Viking667, amsn or pidgin work.
<Viking667> *nod* - I know they both work, but I'm surprised about kopete not having MSN support.
<ign0ramus> Viking667, msn changed their servers... you need to specify their new servers... google it
<kasperooney> ign0ramus, with tab or arrow keys i can select the item (master, pcm, etc) how do i turn it up, down, on, off?
<Viking667> I can't actually ADD a account of MSN type.
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, arrow up or down.
<ign0ramus> Viking667, in pidgin?
<Viking667> no, in kopete.
<ign0ramus> Viking667, lemme check
<alba_> naddha,  did you try clicking in manage connections?mine was not autoconnected but when you click there might appear
<Viking667> thank you. I'm configuring it on my wife's machine.
<kasperooney> oops yes i figured that out, but master is off so up/down isn't working....was the command for turning master on? (really sorry for the idiotic questions!)
<ign0ramus> Viking667, Kopete seems to work OK with MSN: see screenshot: http://imgur.com/N5TXN.png
<naddha> can you telll me step by step, 'cause i'm new using linux ubuntu....i'm not understand... :)
<Viking667> ign0ramus: huh? Then what happened? Where did the account selection go for MSN?
<ign0ramus> Viking667, don't know what you're seeing; as you can see, it works on my end.  I don't know.
<kasperooney> ign0ramus: I'm nearly there plz help me with the last step...how do i turn master on?
<BlueChili> kasperooney, hit the "Space" key
<BlueChili> kasperooney, to toggle master on
<ign0ramus> thanks BlueChili
<kasperooney>  BlueChili: its not working over here! :(
<naddha> someone who can help me ??? I'm using ubuntu, but i can't connect to internet with WLAN with wi-fi radar just with LAN....why ?
<sooki> anyone know the name of the thing that makes gnome apps not look like crap in kde4?(sorry to ask again)
<Viking667> I'll go back to the accounts selection, and see if I missed it the first two times.
<kasperooney> wait i hit M and it worked!
<BlueChili> kasperooney, use TAB to go through the toggles
<BlueChili> kasperooney, ok, great!
<ign0ramus> sooki, try "gtk-qt-engine" or  "gtk-qt-engine-kde4"
<kasperooney>  thanks a lot ign0ramus and BlueChili - i must have looked through 30 sites for this solution!!!!
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, np :)
<BlueChili> kasperooney, good that you solved your issue
<kasperooney>  for some reason "space" isnt the solution here - pressing M is toggling ON n OFF
<kasperooney>  the problem is solved but cud someone tell me why it got switched off automatically?
<BlueChili> kasperooney, so M goes for mute/unmute?
<sooki> okay, thanks
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, honestly don't know.
<ign0ramus> sooki, then, i recommend using "gtk2-engines-qtcurve" as your style... makes gtk apps look slick :)
<kasperooney>  BlueChili: yeah that's what i figured just now....if only i had thought of it earlier woud hav saved me a lot of trouble!
<kasperooney>  : in some of the websites i looked through many people were having this problem as soon as they installed 9.04 but i got it just now....it seems there's a problem with pulse audio...
<BlueChili> kasperooney, probably some software toggled it to prevent another software having use of the mixer, or it just muted it on exit, really don't know for certain
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, i've seen a lot of people say that by default, sound is muted in Jaunty.  I don't know why that would be, and it wasn't my experience, but I've seen it before...
<[Pwner]John> =o
 * [Pwner]John dies
<BlueChili> kasperooney, on Xubuntu sound is muted by default on each session loggin
<ign0ramus> kasperooney, if you're using only KDE, i would recommend removing Pulseaudio completely
<kasperooney>  hmm thats a good idea must try it sometime.....
<kasperooney>  anyway thanks for the help again guys...im in a hurry so gotta say bye bye - have a nice day!
<BlueChili> kasperooney, still some packages have it as a dependency, don't know why
<ign0ramus> BlueChili, he's gone :(
<BlueChili> ign0ramus, he just couldn't hold on and went to celebrate!
<sooki> ign0ramus, do you know if the apps have to be restarded to take effect, as i installt gtk-qt whatever and they still look like crap :P
<ign0ramus> BlueChili, he's probably blasting the theme from "Space Odyssey: 2001" right now :P
<sooki> installed, how the hell did installt come out?
<BlueChili> ign0ramus, the opening?
<ign0ramus> sooki, in System Settings, you have to set gtk apps to use kde style
<ign0ramus> BlueChili, most definitely
<ign0ramus> :)
<sooki> aha
<BlueChili> ign'ramus, that's, "Thus speak Zarathustra" a symphonic poem by
<ign0ramus> sooki, you need "gtk-qt-engine" if you dont already have it
<sooki> that's what a i got, yeah
<ign0ramus> BlueChili, a geek after my own heart :3
<sooki> but i don't see where in the settings
<ign0ramus> sooki, in "appearance" there should now be "gtk styles and fonts" settings
<BlueChili> ign0ramus, Richard Strauss
<ign0ramus> BlueChili, nice :)
<sooki> aha, thank you, ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> sooki, np :)
<ign0ramus> sooki, i like "qt curve" - some of the others still look ugly imho
<kasperooney>  you're not gonna believe this - as soon as i disconnected the sound went mute again! master is on but the sound is gone! :(
<ign0ramus> sooki, "gtk2-engines-qtcurve" is what i use
<sooki> i don't have that in my styles drop down
<ign0ramus> sooki, its a package to install... then select "qtcurve" in the dropdown
<Viking667> Right. Back to the server to use:  messenger.hotmail.com:1863  ?
<BlueChili> kasperooney, thatś really bad
<sooki> ah, okay, thanks
<BlueChili> kasperooney, did you check volume on all the sliders?
<ign0ramus> Viking667, did you see here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3104587.0
<Viking667> I'll take a look.
<Daemon_> could someone tell me how to change the usplash screen
<darthanubis> install usplash themes then use startupmanager to change them, or just remove the themes you won't use
<Daemon_> darthanubis: i cant find any .so files to put into startup manager
<Viking667> whew. Silly me didn't find the account type the first two times. Sheesh.
<darthanubis> Daemon_: follow my instructions to the letter, and stop doing whatever you are doing to be successful
<Daemon_> darthanubis: how do i install usplash themes
<darthanubis> Daemon_: I told you.
<Daemon_> darthanubis: the startup manager only accepts certain types of files were do i find them
<darthanubis> I told you that as well
<darthanubis> you find them where all the other packages are
<Daemon_> darthanubis: only ones i can find are .sobz2 files
<darthanubis> don't be so lazy
<darthanubis> look in the freeking repositories
<darthanubis> you know SYNAPTIC
<darthanubis> search for usplash
<darthanubis> can it get any easier?
<Daemon_> yeah i know what am i going to look for there
<darthanubis> is english your first language, because there are other channels in your native tongue
<Daemon_> yes it could if ppl like you that dont like to help ppl would get off the channel!
<darthanubis> I told you several times
<darthanubis> who like to repeat themselves to people who are not interested in the asnwers they recieve
<darthanubis> don't troll man, just read, and follow the directions given
<darthanubis> no one here has a responsibility to help you or read for you
<Daemon_> ok then shut up and leave me alone
<darthanubis> !conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<darthanubis> educate yourself kid
<darthanubis> !respect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respect
<bazhang> !usplash > Daemon_
<ubottu> Daemon_, please see my private message
<oldude67> whats the other program like webman? that ubuntu uses?
<bazhang> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<oldude67> bazhang, ty
<sockmonkey> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu and I'm wanting to add launcher icons to my KDE panel (near the K menu).  Can anyone help?
<darthanubis> sockmonkey: if you accidentally clikced the taskbar you'd be enlightened
<darthanubis> oldude67: I'd stay away from ebox
<sockmonkey> darthanubis, I wasn't...
<oldude67> darthanubis, why?
<darthanubis> oldude67: I've used both,and webmin does what it does with no hassle and well. Ebox, was more complicated than it should have been. YMMV
<darthanubis> WARNING: the eBox package released with Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is broken and cannot be installed. See bug #255368 for information and unsupported workarounds.
<darthanubis> Although that is for 8.10 Webmin as always worked
<oldude67> but was told that webman does not handle packages like ubuntu prefers
<darthanubis> it is WEBMIN not man, and why would you need wemin to handle "packages" at all?
<oldude67> havent used either, was just what i was told..
<darthanubis> don't base anything off what you were told, You should know that from experience "oldude"
<darthanubis> And when I did use webmin with packages, there was not an issue
<darthanubis> I speak from experience, but again YMMV
<sockmonkey> darthanubis: can you be a bit more enlightening?
<darthanubis> sockmonkey: GIYF http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037646
<Dragnslcr> sockmonkey- you mean Quicklaunch?
<sockmonkey> Dragnslcr: Yeah :)
<Dragnslcr> sockmonkey- it's a regular plasmoid, you can add it to a panel the same way as anything else
<sockmonkey> Dragnslcr: That's basically my question - where/how is that done?  I just installed a few minutes ago
<Dragnslcr> sockmonkey- right-click the panel and go to Add Widgets
<sockmonkey> Dragnslcr: Thanks... feel stupid now, but thanks :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh, no problem
<Dragnslcr> When in doubt, right-click. You'll be amazed how much you can learn just by looking through menus
<sockmonkey> Dragnslcr: Is there any trick to creating a *.desktop file to add to the widget?  Just a normal shortcut?
<sockmonkey> lol, learned my lesson :)
<darthanubis> your making this harder than it is
<sockmonkey> darthanubis: Your pompous attitude makes it difficult for me to take you seriously.
<Dragnslcr> sockmonkey- most programs have .desktop files already
<darthanubis> but your lazy " I just installed a few MINUTES ago setup my desktop for me" attitude makes you come off REAL credible?
<darthanubis> sock monkey indeed
<Dragnslcr> sockmonkey- /usr/share/app-install/desktop has a lot of them
<sockmonkey> darthanubis: I'm not going to entertain you.  Chill dude.
<sockmonkey> Thanks Dragnslcr
<darthanubis> too late
<Dragnslcr> darthanubis- if you aren't going to be helpful, please don't say anything
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> I was helpful
<darthanubis> soooo?
<darthanubis> I can't help the lazy like you have done?
<darthanubis> I googled for him
<darthanubis> gave it to him right in his lap
<darthanubis> I told him what to click before YOU woke up to run to his aid
<BlueChili> iIthink you're both wrong, and I am rigth just cause didn't do anything, now really, chill out
<sockmonkey> darthanubis: her
<sockmonkey> Thanks again Dragnslcr -- your advice worked beautifully
<gherring> hey...what's a 'search domain'?
<darthanubis> guest1010: a two word phrase indicating an action to perform?
<type0neg> my whole desktop just dissapeared...the only way I got in here was by typing Alt + F2 and running 'konversation'
<DaskreeCH> type0neg: try alt+F2 -> plasma
<type0neg> WHOA!!!
<type0neg> that worked   :)
<Viking667> does plasma also run the taskbar? (the panels)
<type0neg> is networkmanagement buggy?
<type0neg> whenever I alter it I lose the task bar...except last time I lost it all
<type0neg> Viking667: I think so, but dont quote me
<type0neg> well....thanks
<Adola> How do I unmount my ipod using terminal?
<type0neg> darthanubis: your a trip
<type0neg> I've been reading the logs - funny stuff
<faileas> Adola: same way you'd unmount any device. sudo unmount /path/to/mountpoint i think
<darthanubis> type0neg: are you running KDE 4.3RC1?
<Adola> Okies!
<Tacosarecool> now my desktop is checkered
<darthanubis> because I am and lose the desktop quite often, especially when the windows explode away
<DaskreeCH> Adola: sudo umount /path/to/iPod
<Adola> Ok..
<DaskreeCH> darthanubis: nope
<Adola> Is it umount?
<Adola> Or unmount?
<DaskreeCH> Adola: umount
<darthanubis> DaskreeCH: nope?
<type0neg> darthanubis: kind of
<Tacosarecool> ok
<Tacosarecool> figured it out
<DaskreeCH> darthanubis: Not running rc1
<Adola> Hold on, let me get the error.
<darthanubis> DaskreeCH: I was asking type0neg?
<Adola> sudo umount /media/IPOD doesn't work.
<DaskreeCH> I know I was answering
<darthanubis> DaskreeCH: answering for him?
<type0neg> KDE 4.2.2
<type0neg> darthanubis:   my version is KDE 4.2.2
<Tacosarecool> update to 4.2.4
<DaskreeCH> darthanubis: Assuning that type0neg is a he. Yes
<Tacosarecool> me I upgraded to 4.3
<type0neg> I is a 'he'  :0
<Adola> DaskreeCH: Post-disconnect command failed
<Guest32979> hi
<type0neg> any security issues with KDE 4.2.2?
<darthanubis> 4.3 is VERY nice
<DaskreeCH> Adola: hmm OK is it still mounted?
<darthanubis> just wating for them to make is stable
<Adola> DaskreeCH: yes.
<type0neg> I built this all the way up from a minimal install....I don't want to break it
<DaskreeCH> Adola: Sounds like i's not letting go
<Adola> DaskreeCH: i?
<darthanubis> "built"?
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> hardly built, this aint Gentoo
<DaskreeCH> Adola: Do you have an apps using it or are you on ipod file system?
<DaskreeCH> It is
<type0neg> darthanubis: I didn't mean it like that...I'm no 'coder'  LOL
<darthanubis> type0neg: just update to 4.2.4
<darthanubis> Live on the edge and go 4.3
<type0neg> I had to find the right kind/combination of packages...all from command line...aptitude...it was an ordeal
<darthanubis> Ubuntu is one of the distro that make it easy to try bleeding edge stuff with PPAs. I LOVE PPAs
<type0neg> darthanubis: it's late and I'm scared - LOL
<darthanubis> type0neg: a needless ordeal
<type0neg> darthanubis: not needless:: I learned alot
<darthanubis> type0neg: use synaptic next time, and stop wasting your time with the command line
<darthanubis> you scare easliy then
<DaskreeCH> darthanubis: Sadly most distros make it easy to try bleeding edge stuff
<type0neg> :-|  I was kidding
<darthanubis> type0neg: sorry humor does not come across too well in this medium, trust me I know
<type0neg> I was reading the logs ...you are a hoot
<darthanubis> DaskreeCH: nothing "sad" about it......for me
<BlueChili> darthanubis: at least one can avoid pulseaudio starting from a CLI install
<darthanubis> type0neg: how so?
<DaskreeCH> darthanubis: Yep for me as well :-)
<type0neg> your conversation with 'daemon_'
<type0neg> I laughed so hard
<darthanubis> BlueChili: True, but I have PulseAudio working fine. I should not have used the "Kubuntu" disk and should have just used my 9.04 alt.cd
<darthanubis> type0neg: glad I was not the only one to get a hoot from that garbage
<type0neg> darthanubis: so I can update frorm repositories?
<type0neg> let me scroll up and read that stuff
<imfinity> Hello
<darthanubis> I left ubnutu for 24hrs to run Fedora, and Fedora sucks, but I did like KDE after trying it, so I thought kubuntu, bad idea to use the kubuntu cd even the alt kubuntu cd as the default install of PA was borked
<BlueChili> darthanubis: alt.cd was the way to go
<darthanubis> type0neg: yes
<darthanubis> BlueChili: I HAD to use the alt.cd because my storage drive is LVM
<DaskreeCH> I dunno pulseaudio just isn't installed for me
<darthanubis> MYTHTV in Fedora sucks as well
<darthanubis> I don't have issues most do with my systems
<BlueChili> darthanubis: oh, Fedora starts snappy but performance degrades quite quickly
<darthanubis> I'm very thorough in my reading of instructions so I solve most of my own, well ALL of my own issues
<darthanubis> BlueChili: It ran smooth and was fst. I just did not like the way the system files were setup, ,the naming of programs, like "httpd" for "apache"
<BlueChili> darthanubis: the kubuntu-desktop package it's the one who brings PA, not that it should
<darthanubis> Apache and Mysql did not start by default
<darthanubis> BlueChili: well all was fine until I tried to play .nuv files with vlc, and have working audio in amarok
<darthanubis> both would not play
<darthanubis> I solved that only issue a few hours ago
<BlueChili> darthanubis: kicked PA out and pulled in xine plugin for VLC?
<darthanubis> I have Mint 7 on both my wives PCs, xubuntu on the kids, he is 10, and I keep foobuntu on my box
<darthanubis> BlueChili: nope, installed asoundconfgtk and set default sound card to pulse.
<darthanubis> also installed the debiansoundall package
<darthanubis> sonthign like that
<darthanubis> something...getting tired
<BlueChili> darthanubis: much like the skype workaround for PA
<BlueChili> darthanubis: it's late
<darthanubis> BlueChili: not really, when I used Skype I did not have to do anything for my sound to work, it was the video that was the headache
<darthanubis> But Skype uses 32bit libs
<darthanubis> I'm ALL 64bit
<darthanubis> I won't be going back to Gnome for quite a while. Been using Gnome since Ubuntu debuted
<BlueChili> darthanubis: skype's issue with PA seems to be a gnome only deal
<darthanubis> Who knew that you don't need compiz for the cube and a large amount of eyecandy!
<darthanubis> BlueChili: Skype issues for me seemed to be 64bit
<BlueChili> darthanubis: and "usability improvements"
<darthanubis> Ubuntu has the BEST Mythtv setup in my opinion
<darthanubis> that is my main concern
<darthanubis> well Ubuntu and Mint, but I don't even consider Mint a seperate distro, they can call it one if they want to.
<darthanubis> I don't consider ANY ubuntu knock off as a seperate distro, please.:/
<BlueChili> darthanubis: not mine...
<BlueChili> darthanubis, if Xubuntu, Kubuntu and Ubuntu all share the same main repos, how come
<darthanubis> how come.....what?
<BlueChili> darthanubis: be separate distros
<darthanubis> please, one coherent sentence structure?
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> preferably grammatically correct:D
<type0neg> darthanubis: nice chattin with you...I need to burn my sys to a cd and go back to command line
<BlueChili> darthanubis: I ran put of those four sentences ago
<darthanubis> WHAT?!????
<darthanubis> "ran put"?
<darthanubis> ohhh ran out
<BlueChili> darthanubis: hahahaha *ran out*
<darthanubis> gotcha
<iivv> i performed the latest updates, and now i do not have any window decorations, and plasma is completely different
<darthanubis> I was just wondering what you were trying to ask me
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BlueChili> darthanubis: guess that was my signal, better go to sleep
<darthanubis> iivv: "performed the latest updates" how?
<iivv> through the update manager
<iivv> it told me i had about 48 updates
<darthanubis> iivv: yeah bit we don't know what repos you hav enabled
<darthanubis> iivv: when was the last time you updated?
<iivv> would you like a list? i actually had just added one from the kubuntu site before i installed
<iivv> just today
<darthanubis> I have no updates availible, and have not had any for a while
<darthanubis> so I don't know where you got 48 updates from
<darthanubis> not saying you did not
<darthanubis> just wonder about your repos
<iivv> i just addded a line a few hours ago... i'll get my update history in a sec?
<darthanubis> a;so did not know kubuntu was giving repos out on it's site?
<darthanubis> how about you share the line you added?
<darthanubis> did you add the line to install KDE4.3RC1?
<Tacosarecool> no
<Tacosarecool> I used synaptic
<iivv> i used a
<iivv> 'backports
<iivv> '
<Tacosarecool> take a look at kde.orhg
<Tacosarecool> kde.org
<iivv> line. sorry i keep missing the ' key
<type0neg> to heck with that
<type0neg> !triggers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triggers
<type0neg> !trigger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trigger
<type0neg> *sigh*
<type0neg> man my connection is slow...
<type0neg> darthanubis: you say alternate install cd is the way to go?
<plane> Any body here?
<plane> who can help me?
<type0neg> .
<type0neg> hey
<darthanubis> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<plane> !help
<darthanubis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darthanubis> !patience | plane
<ubottu> plane: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<type0neg> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<type0neg> 24%
<DaskreeCH> darthanubis: So you think of Ubuntu as just a prettty debian? :-)
<darthanubis> no, no just a less anal debian
<darthanubis> any distro can look like anything, every DE is availible to all linux users
<darthanubis> Ubuntu is just more open and well rounded, especially with the adition of PPAs
<DaskreeCH> plane: whats the problem?
<darthanubis> Mint is a pretty Debian
<darthanubis> Ubuntu's default are not pretty by any stretch
<type0neg> DaskreeCH: <-- plane has left this server (Client Quit).
<darthanubis> and this is NOT Mint advocacy before the ubuntu police arrive
<type0neg> mint schmint
<type0neg> ;-)
<darthanubis> that is what I used to say until I installed in on my spare pcs
<darthanubis> well this is all OT
<type0neg> a friend of mine installed it as one of his first 'nix distros
<type0neg> he ran a script on it and made it look like windoze
<darthanubis> I turned a friend on to ubuntu, he wiped and tried mint, and has been on it ever since, and he is retarded
<type0neg> i was like - 'eeeeew'
<type0neg> lol
<darthanubis> I was glad I converted another windows user. And he loved Photoshop
<DaskreeCH> "loved" ?
<type0neg> everybody at work sees me using kubuntu and they say: "ooooh...is that windoze7?"
<darthanubis> loved
<type0neg> I tell them: yea....want to try it?
<DaskreeCH> type0neg: turn on slide back
<type0neg> ?
<DaskreeCH> type0neg: you have compositing on?
<type0neg> DaskreeCH: i don't understand
<darthanubis> I like how my windows now shuffle to the one I want
<darthanubis> 4.3 has more effects than 4.2x
<type0neg> I'm using onboard video...  :(
<darthanubis> wow
<darthanubis> I just bought a nvidia 5200 for $32 so my girl could get off onboard video, and have composting
<type0neg> I don't get paid til the middle of the month....I need ram first
<darthanubis> $32
<darthanubis> how much ram you got?
<apprasetyo> halo all
<type0neg> well....I think I can scrounge up 30-40 bucks
<type0neg> 512
<darthanubis> !!!
<faileas> lol
<darthanubis> My kids box has that much ram
<faileas> my kubuntu laptop runs off a x3100
<type0neg> i know, i know!
<darthanubis> type0neg: and you are runnign KDE4 on that?
<darthanubis> eeeewwww
<type0neg> i ran kubuntu on a 266mb ram and 2.8 ghz chip one time
<darthanubis> you should be using xfce or lxde even
<type0neg> it worked and wasn't really slow
<darthanubis> type0neg: must have been the epitome of suckage RIGHT?
<darthanubis> yeah, and I have this bridge....;)
<type0neg> lol
<type0neg> old gateway laptop
<type0neg> i tell you no lies man...i'm serious!!
<type0neg> i wanted to run it so bad...
<darthanubis> type0neg: I'm out dude, take it easy, see you around. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<safruhani> hi, how can i add to panel custom applications ? (on gnome via "custom application launcher)
<type0neg> i seen kubuntu on u-tube and that was it
<type0neg> k
<faileas> lxde is great for older boxes ;p
<DaskreeCH> safruhani: Just drag them there
<type0neg> safruhani: you can also right click on panel and select 'panel settings' and add stuff from there
<darthanubis> just like Gnome
<darthanubis> why don't people TRY before asking at least?
<safruhani> i'm sorry but couldn't do it with your suggestions
<darthanubis> type0neg: http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=kde4&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wv#
<safruhani> darthanubis: be patient if you don't want , don't help
<type0neg> darthanubis: i can't see it...i would have to install 'flash' and only a satanist would do that
<type0neg> roflmao!!!
<darthanubis> jimmey christmas
<darthanubis> you could alwasy install gnash
<DaskreeCH> safruhani: What are you trying to get on the panel?
<type0neg> true, but i have limited bandwidth - yes, it sucks to- and I'm upgrading right now per your suggestion
<type0neg> in fact, i have to leave a moment - it says'committing changes' - o lord....brb
<safruhani> DaskreeCH: such as firefox,
<safruhani> not a widget an applications link
<darthanubis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZISwoZEZZl0&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fvideo.google.com%2Fvideosearch%3Fq%3Dkde4%26oe%3Dutf-8%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26um%3D1%26ie%3DUTF-8%26sa%3DN%26hl%3Den%26ta&feature=player_embedded
<safruhani> darthanubis: is it for me?
<darthanubis> safruhani: drag it there JUST like Gnome
<darthanubis> no
<DaskreeCH> safruhani: It's in your menu?
<safruhani> DaskreeCH: darthanubis thanks i do it :)
<darthanubis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGc2SGFOdVs&NR=1
<darthanubis> That is a goo KDE4.3 review
<DaskreeCH> Kinda hard to be a good KDE 4.3 review since KDE 4.3 isn't out yet :-P
<darthanubis> DaskreeCH: rubbish
<DaskreeCH> overview maybe
<irshad> Hi
<irshad> This is the firt time I am inIRC
<eagles0513875> !hi | irshad
<ubottu> irshad: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<irshad> Thanks
<irshad> I need some support
<DaskreeCH> irshad: Welcome :)
<DaskreeCH> What do you need Support with?
<irshad> I want to contribute to Konqueror
<DaskreeCH> In what manner?
<irshad> I can do Java programming
<irshad> Generic Java
<jussi01> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<irshad> And also familiar with C++ syntax
<irshad> But I am not good in QT
<DaskreeCH> Right
<irshad> But like to contribute
<DaskreeCH> irshad: Through KUbuntu or you just want to work with the upstream ?
<irshad> Better if it with the upstream
<irshad> I haven't done much contribution yet
<irshad> How would you recommend?
<DaskreeCH> irshad: well then #kde and the Konqueror mailing list would be good places to start
<eagles0513875> i am trying to find a newer snapshot of the plasma widget network manager anyone know of a ppa a newer snap shot is or where i can get the trunk source from
<DaskreeCH> You may also want to ask for help in #qt as to where to start
<jussi01> irshad: and read the link ubottu gave if you want to do something with kubuntu
<irshad> Let me try #kde
<irshad> Thanks guys for guiding
<irshad> This is my first IRC experience
<irshad> And it is really great
<DaskreeCH> there is of course #kde-devel and #konqueror but the first is more for people with feet in the water already and the other is probably more quiet than you would like :)
<fas> HELLO, COULD ANYONE HELP ME WITH DNS SERVER SETTING
<fas> PLS
<fas> hello anyone?
<weedar> I used to be able to connect via VNC with Krdc, but now I can only choose RDP - Is this a temporary bug in KDE 4.3 RC or could there be another reason?
<kubu> problem with latest KDE update, it displays error "kstarts, kdeedu" errors were encountered while processing. Any help please.
<exatrive> anyone recommend kubuntu x64 or is it still not mature enough?
<dwidmann> exatrive: it has been mature enough for years now :)
<lukas> Hi, how could I find out which package belongs to which repository? I need this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbios-sparc which seems to be in 9.04 but is not present in aptitude.
<ole__> hello
<dwidmann> lukas: seems a package "fcode-utils" might be related?
<lukas> dwidmann: yes, I installed it and tried to apt-get source -b to build it but it complaints that it needs to be built on SPARC while I would like to use it on AMD64 to virtualize SPARC
<dwidmann> Sounds complicated/over-my-head
<dwidmann> lukas: maybe someone with a good amount of packaging/etc experience would be able to help you though?
<lukas> dwidmann: yes, perhaps, no idea where to find such an expert :)
<dwidmann> lukas: maybe in #ubuntu-devel if you're lucky
<lukas> dwidmann: ok, I will try
<lukas> thanks
<Guest2445_> респект линуксойдам
<Guest2445_> что то народу много, а тишина..............
<jussi01> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest2445_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest2445_> bye-bye
<phar0z> How Can I get xchat with a transparent background in KDE 4.x ?
<bazhang> phar0z, not sure, xchat is a gtk app (comes with gnome)
<bazhang> phar0z, right click preferences
<bazhang> err settings -->preferences-->text box --->set transparent background (works in gnome at least)
<phar0z> bazhang, thx
<bazhang> phar0z, does that work in kde?
<phar0z> yes, it's transparant now
<bazhang> nice :)
<stefhand> hi
<stefhand> is there anyone here to help me?
<stefhand> ya qq1?
<Freyr> can anyone tell me what php ide is the best ?
<Stargazers> Hi. I installed KDE 4.3 RC1, but there is problem with graphics. I mean, graphics of taskbars etc. I have no any images on taskbar.
<Stargazers> I can open menu for example, but where should be K-logo or whatever where I open menu, there is only empty place.
<Stargazers> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stargazers/3694085614/sizes/o/
<Stargazers> Like that.
<Stargazers> Anyone has similar problems?
<aftertaf> u tried a total reboot ?
<Stargazers> Yep.
<aftertaf> try removing taskbar and starting a new one?
<aftertaf> i have icons btw . . .
<aftertaf> but been on 4.3 beta since 3/4 months now
<Stargazers> Does not help still :S
<aftertaf> argh
<Stargazers> Create empty panel -> add Application menu launcher.
<Stargazers> Still no icon.
<Stargazers> I had icons also on older version.
<aftertaf> try killing plasma and restarting it from a konsole
<aftertaf> see if debug messages are shown
<Stargazers> plasma-desktop?
<aftertaf> yeah
<Stargazers> "KConfigIni: In file /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kickoffrc , line 3: " Invalid entry (missing '=')
<Stargazers> All right.
<Stargazers> Let me see.
<Stargazers> Uh looks like that file is corrupted hmmh.
<aftertaf> 2nd option being, delete /home/you/.kde
<Stargazers> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/368916
<Stargazers> Well still no icons.
<Stargazers> Have to try with another user if same problem occurs.
<aftertaf> yeah, make fresh usr
<Stargazers> Yeah. Have to test.
<aftertaf> beta fun :)
<aftertaf> still, it is nice :)
<aftertaf> you'll see ;)
<s0u][ight> hello, what version of kde is included in kubuntu 9.04?
<bazhang> s0u][ight, kde4
<s0u][ight> bazhang, not 4.2?
<bazhang> s0u][ight, you running it now?
<aftertaf> kde 4.2.? (3 i think)
<s0u][ight> nope i wonder if i should download it
<bazhang> 4.2.2 if I recall correctly
<aftertaf> Kub 9.04? yeah :)
<aftertaf> much smoother than 8.10
<bazhang> okay thanks :)
<aftertaf> i have missing window decorator with compiz and 4.3 beta
<aftertaf> since this morning only
<phh> why use compiz instead of kwin ?
<rysiek|pl> phh: compiz has many more effects and is much, much more polished
<rysiek|pl> that said, I am using kwin, when I'm on kde4, as it's just better integrated and feels more at home
<phh> i find kwin way more polished ... last time i tried compiz it was just... unusable.
<phh> can't say why, but i really hated it
<rysiek|pl> phh: I am using kde3.5.x with compiz and kde4 with kwin effects on the same laptop
<rysiek|pl> phh: and compiz has *loads* more effects and configuration options, and the animations are an order of magnitude more smooth
<Stargazers> Well, new user is not even able to login to my KDE.
<phh> hum ok
<rysiek|pl> phh: not to mention that there are much less artifacts/drawing errors with compiz
<phh> i have no artifacts/drawin error on kwin ...
<phh> Stargazers: how do you create your user ?
<Stargazers> phh: adduser
<phh> (and animations are totally smooth here)
<rysiek|pl> phh: flicker, etc, here all the time; but meh, intel card
<rysiek|pl> phh: nevertheless I am a firm believer that kwin is "getting there" by the minute, really; I can't wait until I get on the kde4 bandwagon for good
<phh> Stargazers: mmm i'm no longer sure, does it actually create the home directory ?
<Stargazers> Uh,
<Stargazers> Yes.
<Stargazers> It does.
<Stargazers> It says that temporary directories full?
<Stargazers> And those are NOT full.
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: I think you need to tell it explicitly (via the -m flag) to create the homedir
<Stargazers> Mmh. At least there is home dir. Humm.
<phh> rysiek|pl: this flag is only for useradd, not adduser
<rysiek|pl> ah, maybe
<Stargazers> Call to lnusertemp failed(temporary directories full?)
<Stargazers> That is the error for new user.
<phh> Stargazers: strace ? :D
<Stargazers> strace?
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: have you tried this new thing called Google? I have heard it's pretty neat
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/17997/call-to-lnusertemp-failed-temporary-directories-full-check-your-installation.html
<rysiek|pl> ;)_
<FloodBotK2> rysiek|pl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stargazers> rysiek|pl: Well the problem is that ATM I can't login to graphical session :P
<Stargazers> So no. I haven't tested it.
<Stargazers> Even with my old user it seems to "crash" (eg. logout fastly)
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: ah... do you have a way to browse the net anyhow?
<Stargazers> Well... I can reboot again :D
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: where do you IRC from
<Stargazers> From CLI.
<Stargazers> Shell.
<Stargazers> Mmh there is links :O
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: ok, fire up a second terminal session
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: log-in as a user that has the sudo privs
<Stargazers> rysiek|pl: Yeah I opened another screen window and opened links
<Stargazers> Oh ok
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: ok, so you read the link I gave you?
<Stargazers> Well it is open now let me look it.
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: or want me to give you the commands
<rysiek|pl> ok
<Stargazers> There is no /var/tmp was the solve?
<Stargazers> (looks little strange that page with links2...)
<Stargazers> So not sure if I am at right place :D
<Stargazers> Well now I have done that.
<Stargazers> Mmh let me see.
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: I think you should try trhat with /tmp instead of /var/tmp
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: just look through your /var/log/kdm.log
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: nope, I was wrong, /var/tmp it is
<Stargazers> Well, now I am able to login to KDE with new user, thanks. :) But well, still, then main problem occurs.
<Stargazers> I have no graphics on my taskbars. :S
<rysiek|pl> that is?
<rysiek|pl> ouch
<Stargazers> Moment, I'll paste url
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: what the heck install is that
<Stargazers> rysiek|pl: http://www.flickr.com/photos/stargazers/3694085614/sizes/o/
<Stargazers> Well dunno :D
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: how did you install kubuntu?
<Stargazers> I have installed Ubuntu and today I installed with aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Stargazers> I had also older versions, so it might cause that...
<Stargazers> KDE 4.3 RC1
<Stargazers> Is now
<FloodBotK2> Stargazers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stargazers> Err... floodbot :D
<rysiek|pl> oh for the love of god, FloodBotK2 give it a break!
<Stargazers> Versio 4.2.95 (KDE 4.2.95 (KDE 4.3 RC1))
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: yeah, I have kde 4.3 rc1 here too
<rysiek|pl> works AOK
<Stargazers> All right.
<Stargazers> Mmh. Any ideas what I can do to totally remove old crap of KDE and make clean installation?
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: how did you install kubuntu, and kde4.3 on it?
<Stargazers> I installed ubuntu first. Then I today upgraded to jaunty. I had installed older version of KDE, propablt KDE 4.2 AND Nightly build.
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: when/if you answer to my question I might be able to answer yours
<Stargazers> Then today I added 4.3 RC1
<Stargazers> In apt repo.
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: *how*? through some PPA/repository? compiled from sources?
<rysiek|pl> ah
<Stargazers> Oh, you meant that.
<Stargazers> From repo.
<Stargazers> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<rysiek|pl> you installed ubuntu or *kubuntu* first?
<Stargazers> Ubuntu.
<Stargazers> Then later kubuntu-desktop (because graphics didin't work after installation of kde-cores etc, I tried to install kubuntu-desktop)
<Stargazers> It seems that _all_ graphics are lost, so maybe there is something pissed off in share folders hmm.
<Stargazers> Permissions or similar.
<Stargazers> Have to look
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: humm, strange
<rysiek|pl> installing kubuntu-desktop should not bork any permissions
<Stargazers> Well, mmh.
<Stargazers> Have to check if installation has stopped in any stage. Let me see.
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: I would try downgrading to pure kubuntu, you have to find a howto on downgrading
<rysiek|pl> basically it would involve removing the additional repository for kde4.3
<rysiek|pl> and contructing a correct apt preferences file, I guess
<rysiek|pl> then aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<Stargazers> Have to look if there is multiple repositories for kubuntu :O
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: you said you added the backports
<Stargazers> Yeah?
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: remove the backports repo
<Stargazers> Ok.
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: or just comment it out (place # at the beginning of a line)
<Stargazers> Yeah, made that.
<rysiek|pl> now, gimme a sec
<Stargazers> Ok.
<Stargazers> http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-kde-43-rc1-in-kubuntu.html <-- Followed that
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: ok, you commented-out the backports repo?
<Stargazers> Yeah?
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: I think the easiest way to downgrade KDE to the repo version is to remove it and reinstall it
<Stargazers> kubuntu-desktop?
<Stargazers> Just aptitude remove and then again?
<rysiek|pl> but you have to do it from CLI ;)
<Stargazers> Installing.
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<Stargazers> Well, that is not a problem :)
<Stargazers> Well, have to look o/
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: aptitude should spit out a whole lot of packages to be removed, as they are "not used anymore"
<Stargazers> Ok.
<rysiek|pl> kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, meaning, it's not a real package, but it depends on all packages needed for kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> so removing only kubuntu-desktop won't dig it; hopefully aptitude will guess what we want to do and will pull the whole kde with it
<rysiek|pl> I assume you have ubuntu-desktop installed, too ;)
<Stargazers> Yeah, I have.
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: when you fire up the sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop, tell me if it pulls the rest of the kde packages with it
<Stargazers> Hmm, strange. Cannot remove kubuntu-desktop because it is metapacket. Why so, I have installed it via aptitude, so shouldn't aptitude be able to remove it also?
<rysiek|pl> ?
<Stargazers> Nothing to remove :S
<Stargazers> kubuntu-docs seems pissed off.
<Stargazers> Let me clean packages with clean
<Stargazers> If there is something wrong.
<rysiek|pl> I have no idea why you weren't able to remove kubuntu-desktop with th deps
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Stargazers> Ok.
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: if there are any packages "kept ack", do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade afterwards
<rysiek|pl> *kept back
<Stargazers> Nothing to install or update
<rysiek|pl> damn
<rysiek|pl> no idea then
<rysiek|pl> was kubuntu-desktop uninstalled?
<Stargazers> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop seems that it tries to install kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-docs
<Stargazers> Well, it was NOT uninstalled.
<Stargazers> So I have no idea why it tries to install it now again(!).
<rysiek|pl> I have no idea
<Stargazers> :)
<Stargazers> kubuntu-docs isntallation fails
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: you have your packages fscked up I think
<rysiek|pl> I'd ask at #ubuntu for help
<Stargazers> Well.
<Stargazers> Have to lookj :)
<rysiek|pl> Stargazers: just tell them that you want to downgrade kde and have problems with the packages
<Stargazers> Well, have to go if I can't make it work soon.
<rysiek|pl> me too
<compilerwriter> Does anyone know if Jaunty ships with xorg 7.x or not or where would I look it up?
<rysiek|pl> do you have jaunty on your machine?
<compilerwriter> rysieklpl yes I have jaunty on my machine now.
<rysiek|pl> then you can apttiude show xserver-xorg
<rysiek|pl> or search through the packages.ubuntu.com website: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xserver-xorg
<rysiek|pl> *aptitude show xserver-xorg
 * rysiek|pl bbl
<canen> anyone using the kde 4.3 rc and getting regular plasma crashes?
<SSJ_GZ> canen: Yes, lots of people :)
<SSJ_GZ> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197717
<canen> ok, glad it's not just me.
<canen> thanks
<SSJ_GZ> canen: Do report them if it's not a dupe of that one :)
<canen> it seems to be fixed upstream
<canen> so i guess we just have to wait
<compilerwriter> It would appear that it ships with 7.4.  rysieklpl would you look at a web page for me and tell me if you think it would help to follow the instructions there?
<rysiek|pl> what webpage
<rysiek|pl> and help with what
<compilerwriter> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=3049602867e43ae6b2bf989b14726d6e&t=72490
<compilerwriter> that web page and I am having the damndest time getting my nvidia GeForce 4x to work with Jaunty.  Had it working in Ibex but in Jaunty no joy.
<rysiek|pl> compilerwriter: there should be a "Restricted drivers" window popping up for you
<compilerwriter> There should be, but there isn't
<rysiek|pl> compilerwriter: and there should be restricted drivers manager somewhere in the KMenu/Kickoff
<rysiek|pl> otherwise, I'm afraid I am unable to help
<rysiek|pl> but from what I have seen (I also have an nVidia), nVidias are not problematic anymore, or at least that's my experience
<rysiek|pl> search the Kickoff menu for "Restricted Drivers Manager" or something similar
<rysiek|pl> it might also be in System Settings, probably
 * rysiek|pl 's gotta go
<rysiek|pl> bbl
<compilerwriter> There was a hardware thing that I could click on.  ok.
<compilerwriter> Can someone help me with my nvidia issues please?
<rysiek|pl> compilerwriter: try Kickoff -> System -> Hardware drivers
<rysiek|pl> compilerwriter: it's there on jaunty
<melhisedek> how do I start and stop with Compiz using Kubuntu?
<compilerwriter> I am going to try rysieklpl I thought you were gone and unavailiable to help further I just wanted someone else to start working with if that didn't work for me.
<compilerwriter> right now my xserver is taking so long to fire up I may not have that option.
<compilerwriter> If I am not mistaken that reccommended a driver that didn't work the last time I tried it.
<dvda> Is there any way to set "custom" screen resolutions? My monitor resolution is 1240x1024 but there's no such option at the display manager (at my display manager I can choose 1152x864 and 1360x768 but not 1240x1024)
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> does anybody know about quanta for kde4
<noaXess> ?
<darthanubis> dvda: you could edit your xorg.coonf by hand
<dvda> yeah, it's empty, I looked
<dvda> and I'm not sure what xorg.conf exactly has to contain
<compilerwriter> well Kickoff-> System -> Hardware drivers was a bust.  Does anyone have any idea how to get my GeForce 4.x to work with Jaunty?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj you have got to help with this damned nvidia issue, please....
 * compilerwriter pours BluesKaj a snifter of Napoleon
 * compilerwriter adopts a look of complete supllication
<BluesKaj> ok compilerwriter what have you done so far with the nvidia drivers and which card is it ?
<compilerwriter> I have tried installing a binary.
<compilerwriter> I have done the system hardware thing.
<compilerwriter> it is a GeForce 450 I think.  I know for sure it is a GeForce 4x.
<compilerwriter> I have tried apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<compilerwriter> I don't know what to do anymore.
<compilerwriter> I have found this web page http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=3049602867e43ae6b2bf989b14726d6e&t=72490
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, we have to figure which card first ; lspci | grep -i vga
<compilerwriter> I am afraid to try to follow those instructions blindly
<compilerwriter> ok brb
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, don't , just wait til we find out exactly what we are dealing with
<compilerwriter> GeForce4 MX 420 BluesKaj
<compilerwriter> Rev a3 if it matters BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok compilerwriter , let me do some checking
<BluesKaj> wow compilerwriter , seems there are some probs with that card . It's an onboard right ?
<fabricio__> ola
<fabricio__> helo
<fabricio__> quem esta ai
<melhisedek>  Can I get Xchat to open links right away?
<melhisedek> And not have to right click on it and select "Open in browser" ?
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj I am not yes it is internal to my box. This is an old Dell That I had working fine up until the upgrade to Jaunty.  it worked in Hardy.
<fabricio__> e ai
<fabricio__> blz
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj to you mean a part of the motherboard when you ask it is and onboard.
<BluesKaj> well, compilerwriter if the existing driver isn't working and I do see a lot of probs posted on the internet about that , so try the tutorial you have posted above , but follow the instructions for kubuntu to the letter , don't miss any steps
<BluesKaj> yes onboard=part of the motherboard
<compilerwriter> The video card is in a pci slot on my machine so I guess I could just replace the thing if I had to.  The question is with what.
<compilerwriter> !Paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BluesKaj> so it's a pci card ...hmm
<compilerwriter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/211316/ There we go BluesKaj what do you think of that advice?
<BluesKaj> I have the geforce 7600 gt and it works very well ..it takes a pcixpress slot tho
<darthanubis> a video card on the PCI slot, LOL. Throw that POS in the trash!
<darthanubis> Scrap up #32 from your mom and get a real video card
<darthanubis> $32
<darthanubis> You know, a vid card made ni the last !)yrs!
<darthanubis> 10
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, we have figure out if your setup has the Xorg 7.x version installed first
<lesshaste> I just installed kile but when I go to Build->Compile it doesn't bring down any options
<compilerwriter> It might be a pcixpress slot I am not sure how to tell the difference I am not a CEE
<darthanubis> compilerwriter: that is a HUGE difference
<darthanubis> but you said it was a gefore 4x series
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, no need to trash talk other ppls stuff ...if you can help then by all means but negativity doesn't help
<darthanubis> so it is NOT a PCIe slot card
<lesshaste>  none of compile, convert, view or other show anything
<darthanubis> BluesKaj: grow up
<darthanubis> It was a comment to help him not WATE his time, which is MONEY
<darthanubis> if you are too immature to see that then don't respond to ME
<darthanubis> it was not "trash talk" I'm not 12
<darthanubis> sheesh
<bazhang> lets all calm down please
<darthanubis> I'm fine
<darthanubis> thx though
<bazhang> less hostility from ALL sides please
<compilerwriter> Thanks for the attempt guys I have to leave now.  I will try again when I get back.
 * darthanubis no hostility here
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj thanks I will try to talk to you later.
<compilerwriter> bye all
<BluesKaj> NP compilerwriter ..later is better
<noren> hi all
<noren> its taking too long to start up after loggin  how to rectify that
<bazhang> noren, what services are you starting up with?
<darthanubis> noren: how did you break it?
<bazhang> noren, try disabling some
<darthanubis> and what constitutes "too long"? Relative to what exactly?
<noren> bazhang:  i am running normal kubuntu with all updayes, also boinc,
<noren> updates
<noren> too long means 2-3 mins after looging in !!
<bazhang> noren, iirc you can check startup session and disable those you dont need; what does top show
<bazhang> noren, ie in konsole type 'top'
<darthanubis> try htop it is more friendly to humans
<noren> bazhang: how can i check what all are beiing loaded and atartup and select and unselect from that
<bazhang> noren, let me check
<darthanubis> [10:22] <bazhang> noren, iirc you can check startup session and disable those you dont need; what does top show
<eagles0513875> can anyone tell me if the svn version of plasma-widget-network-manager has been patched or something to allow it to connect to wpa encrypted wifi connections. i remember seeing a bug with it in jaunty but it seems to have resurfaced also in karmic im trying to determine if its a regression in the widget
<bazhang> darthanubis, ??
<darthanubis> eagles0513875: works fine here
<noren> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/211328/ << see this
<darthanubis> bazhang: I was pasting your answer to noren because you already answered her question
<bazhang> noren, hang on a second let me check my system
<eagles0513875> darthanubis: i know but do you know of any patches that have been applied to the widget for jaunty that probably havent been applied to the widget in karmic
<bazhang> darthanubis, that is not necessary
<darthanubis> eagles0513875: Idk
<darthanubis> bazhang: seemed like she missed it? Hence necessary
<eagles0513875> bazhang: do you have any idea
<bazhang> eagles0513875, a bit busy at the moment
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> sry
<noren> darthanubis: iirc ??
<darthanubis> noren: session startup?
<noren> darthanubis: iirc how to run taht it says invalid command
<bazhang> noren, if I recall correctly
<bazhang> noren, my mistake, just type 'top' (without the quotes) in konsole
<noren> i just pastes the output of top here in pastebin
<noren> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/211328/ << see this
<ice_> hi everybody
<ice_> i'm new of this channel
<bazhang> noren, okay , just checking my system for the sessions settings hang on a  second
<ice_> i'm looking for some information about
<noren> bazhang: ok
<ice_> xorg.xonf editing
<ice_> someone can help me or indicate me the right room?
<noren> !ask | ice_
<ubottu> ice_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> noren, can't recall the exact name in kde4; startup applications, or something similar, looking in your preferences/settings for it
<darthanubis> ice_: no need to edit xorg.conf, and it is empty in ubuntu anyway. Read up on xorg.conf from google
<pantera69> hy to all
<pantera69> some one for romania ??
<ice_> my xorg server does not recognise my monitor refresh rate over 60Hz. My monitor can run at 1024X768 @85 Mhz. I would like to edit xorg.conf file or run wizard. I have Kubuntu 8.10. How I can do it?
<darthanubis> ice_: LCDs need not be ran above 60hz. You can read up on that on google as well
<ice_> darthanubis is a CRT monitor
<darthanubis> If you have a Nvidia card there is a nvidia configuration gui, and nvidia-xconfig
<darthanubis> ouch
<darthanubis> what video card?
<noren> bazhang: i found system setting>> advanced >> session manager && service manager !!
<ice_> integrated Intel 945 gm
<darthanubis> noren: excellent!
<noren> but cant figure out the bare minimum setting for in the serrvice manager
<darthanubis> ice_: such a crappy monitor for modern GPU, I feel for you
<noaXess> does anybody have information about quanta for kde4? just upgraded to kubuntu, kde 4.2.95 (4.3 RC1) and quanta was removed, because newer versions of following packages are installed: kfilereplace, klinkstatus, kommander
<bazhang> noren, seems like possible candidates are the seti at home / plasma/ ktorrent
<ice_> i've tried to run dpgk reconfigure xserver-xorg but it left me an error message
<bazhang> ice hang on a second
<ice_> i would like to add in xorg.conf a new mode: 1024X768 @75 or 85 hertz. But i don't know the syntax..
<ice_> ok
<darthanubis> ice_: I'm going to google search for you
<ice_> ok thanks darthanubis
<noren> ok thanks bazhang && darthanubis
<bazhang> noaXess, and what happens when you try and reinstall quanta?
<bazhang> ice_, what card is it
<darthanubis> ice_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/37847
<darthanubis> ice_: there is a config for you to start with
<darthanubis> ice_: they have the same GPU, maybe you can start with their xorg.conf and get somewhere?
<darthanubis> ice_: it seems the answer is there as well
<ice_> ok, now i read to this page and try to understand. thank you for the moment
<darthanubis> ice_: gotta run, good luck
<ice_> darthanubis: thanks a lot
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 ice_ intel right?
<kubu> Hi pals. i had problem after trying to upgrade to KDE 4.3 Rc1, with error display of "libindi0", any help please.
<noaXess> bazhang: this happends if i want install quanta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/211337/
<bazhang> ice_, that is a very long thread ^^ probably want to check later pages (out of 93)
<bazhang> noaXess, seems the PPA has newer packages that conflict with quanta
<bazhang> noaXess, this is the latest kde4 ppa correct?
<noaXess> bazhang: jep, thats from http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.95
<noaXess> bazhang: have you upgraded to this kde version?
<bazhang> noaXess, waiting for something less experimental :)
<noaXess> bazhang: ok.. so, i think... later there will be a newer quanta release.. i hope
<noaXess> i love quanta to develop web pages in pure html..
<noaXess> nice ftp sync interface..
<bazhang> noaXess, certainly, at some point; how important is quanta to you now is the question
<noaXess> bazhang: in the moment not very important.. but sometimes i need it to update a customer webpage..
<noaXess> bazhang: i don't find any clear information, if there will be a kde4 version of quanta..
<ice_> bazhang: yes intel. but I don't think it depends by video card. Because with an other monitor it works fine..
<bazhang> noaXess, ah I see. Not sure when the fix will be in on that, sorry not to know more about that
<noaXess> bazhang: no problem :)
<bazhang> ice_, this is dual monitors then?
<ice_> bazhang: no. i have changed monitor. The previous monitor (Samsung 76E) works fine. But this Sampo alphascan does not work over 60Hz refresh. But in windows it works better up to 85 Hz at 1024x768
<mermshaus> hi! quick hint where I can find the ~/.bash_profile equivalent in Kubuntu Jaunty? (or tell me what I have to do to get it re-interpreted?) googling for it drove me crazy.
<BluesKaj> mermshaus, equivalent ? isn't bash_profile is your login ?
<mermshaus> BluesKaj: I have no idea. I tried to add an "alias" line to .bash_profile and restarted Konsole. But well, that didn't work. I can't use the alias. I'm missing something here, right?
<BluesKaj> I think you need root (sudo su ) to edit bash_profile mermshaus
<BluesKaj> mermshaus, this might help clear things up.. http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/bash-startup-scripts-bashrc-and-bashprofile
<mermshaus> BluesKaj: thx, i'll take a look
<mermshaus> BluesKaj: okay, it works if I put it in .bashrc. thanks again
<BluesKaj> yeah, bash_profile is the login ..bashrc is the actual shell
<pantheras> вечер добрый)
<bazhang> !ru | pantheras
<ubottu> pantheras: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hantechbl> hello
<hantechbl> is this where I can get help with dolphin
<davidjheinrich> does anyone here know if there is a program for Kubuntu for standards-compliant web-site design that produces simple code? (i.e., I don't want font styles hard-coded and uber-complicated code, as OO.org seems to make)
<|MaSa69|> davidjheinrich do you mean somethinglike this http://net2.com/nvu/
<pantheras> привет
<bazhang> pantheras, #ubuntu-ru
<davidjheinrich> |MaSa69| yea, sort of like hat...seems like Kompozer is the replacement for 64-bit Kubuntu
<davidjheinrich> |MaSa69| what about just code-highlighting? Can Kate do that?
<|MaSa69|> davidjheinrich yea, i think so
<BlueChili> davidheinrich: indeed Kate can do it
<davidjheinrich> BlueChili: How do I get Kate to do that? just name the file .html?
<BlueChili> Tools -> highlighting -> Markup
<Stargazers> Hi. Stupid question, but HOW I can move widgets from my panel to another place?
<davidjheinrich> BlueChili: thanks
<Stargazers> I mean, if I had a clock in wrong place in my panel, I can't find how I can move it? :S
<Stargazers> On KDE 4.3 RC1
<BlueChili> Stargazers: good ol' drag and drop
<Stargazers> BlueChili: Err, tried it but can't make it work.
<BlueChili> davidheinrich: k :)
<Stargazers> BlueChili: I can make it if item is on desktop
<BlueChili> Stargazers: have you unlocked the widgets?
<Stargazers> Mmh. Let me see.
<Stargazers> Yes.
<Stargazers> They are unlocked.
<Stargazers> For example, Application launcher menu.
<Stargazers> When I try to "move it" with drag and drop, it just open that menu
<BlueChili> Stargazers: then that feature hasn't been implemented
<Stargazers> .__O
<Stargazers> Mm.
<BlueChili> Stargazers: just trying rigth now, is not working for me neither
<aeng> tes
<Stargazers> Ok...
<Stargazers> BlueChili: I thought that I am just too dumb :D
<cinq> hi
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody else experiencing Kontact/KMail eating insane amounts of RAM?
<rysiek|pl> as in 800-900MiB insane?
<sep1318> Stargazers: what are you trying to do? Sorry, I just came in.
<sep1318> rysiek|pl: sorry dude, I don't use KMail.
<dhq> i need help .... i am a MSc computer network security student and have to do a project as part of my course...  can anyone suggest some topics which are feasable
<rysiek|pl> sep1318: no problem, really ;)
<sep1318> dhq: what kind of project?
<dhq> sep1318: well anything related to computer & network security
<Stargazers> sep1318: Trying to move widget in panel.
<sep1318> dhq: right, but "project" could mean anything. do you need to code something, do a literature review or other write-up, research, etc...
<dhq> bits and peices of all ^^
<sep1318> Stargazers: once you've unlocked the widgets, you need to click on the cashew so you get the panel's resize bar. then you can drag them around.
<sep1318> dhq: my first suggestion would be something about the ssh bug that debian had a while back.
<dhq> sep1318: like wat
<dhq> sep1318:  what is it about
<sep1318> dhq: it was something about one of the developers commenting out a bit of code that they didn't know what it did, but thought it wasn't necessary, that made it so that every tunnel used the same hash key. i don't quite remember or know everything about it, but it seemed pretty huge.
<dhq> sep1318: that seems very techie / am looking for something decently easy
<cinex> the ssh bug in debian was that it was using a process id number (PID?) to generate the random keys, only it used a number below 1000 always meaning that there were very few combinations. someone had generated a list of keys etc so that all debian machiens could be bruted - quickly
<cinex> something like that
<sep1318> thanx, cinex.
<cinex> those keys are all blacklisted now
<sep1318> right.
<sep1318> dhq: i don't know what you have/want to do with it, but i was just suggesting it as a general topic starting point, something that seemed relevant.
<dhq> sep1318: well you see i am looking for something with a little of programming .... and more of research and all
<Stargazers> sep1318: Uuh, I can see resize-arrow but I am unable to move my items, even that they are unlocked.
<sep1318> Stargazers: that's very odd.
<Stargazers> Jeah.
<Stargazers> Should I press any other key when try to move it?
<Stargazers> Than left mouse button
<sep1318> no
<Stargazers> Well...
<sep1318> you've got the resize bar on top of the panel?
<Stargazers> Yeah.
<Stargazers> And then I move my mouse over item I want to move.
<Stargazers> There comes cross-cursor.
<sep1318> yeah
<Stargazers> But when I press mouse button and drag -> nothing happens.
<sep1318> you've stumped me, cuz that shouldn't happen
<Stargazers> Wait wait wait!
<sep1318> :(
<sep1318> o?
<sep1318> O.O
<Stargazers> I can move Application Menu AND note-item, but tray item cannot be moved :O
<Stargazers> Mmh.
<Stargazers> What now it moved :O
<Stargazers> Uhm but it didn't kept it's place.
<sep1318> wierd.
<Emery> i'm looking to install kde3 with the minimal cd, any ideas ?
<sep1318> Stargazers: if you just kick on a widget, can you move it?
<sep1318> click*
<Stargazers> Mmh... let me see
<Stargazers> Well, yeah it seems that I can move that item IF my mouse is NOT over cross.
<Stargazers> Uhm.
<Stargazers> But still I can't move it to the right side of my panel.
<Stargazers> All items are on the left. Should I add some empty space somehow?
<sep1318> so you've got a few things on the left and nothing on the right?
<sep1318> what happens when you try to add something new?
<sep1318> you may just not have enough items?
<sep1318> iunno, hairbrained idea.
<Stargazers> Well. Now I have added 3 items. Thgey take about 200px space. I want to move one of those three items at the right side of that panel.
<Stargazers> But I can't. I can move it right side of other two items, but not at the right of that panel.
<Stargazers> Uhm.
<Stargazers> Ha!
<Stargazers> Add spacer :D
<Stargazers> Now it is great :) Thank you for your help.
<sep1318> glad I could be of service
<Stargazers> Uhm. that panel resizing is also little confusing stuff.
<Stargazers> Now it is little smaller than my desktop, mmh.
<sep1318> under the more settings button/menu that's on the bar, there's a maximize option
<Stargazers> Oh, yeah, just found. Thanks.
<Stargazers> Little hard to find :)
<sep1318> yeah.
 * sep1318 will be back after lunch.
<fahd> hey guys and girls
<fahd> how is evry one?
<Cellomander> Hi, what can be the reason that I can not connect to any of the chat tools on kubuntu 9.04?
<SilverCode> does anyone know the (q)dbus command to set the network to "online" ?
<Cellomander> Eventhough you get connected on Kopete, you can not send or receive a message
<Stargazers> But well, thanks. Gotta go now :)
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj you availiable?
<Emery> i'm looking to install kde3 with the minimal cd, any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> I'm here , compilerwriter
<compilerwriter> I have a few minutes to work on this nvidia thing now.  You have any thoughts on the matter since we last spoke?
<noaXess> ho do i remove old kernels? i found grub manager in systemsettings but this just removes the entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noaXess> how do i now remove all old kernels without an entry in menu.lst?
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: you can see which kernels are installed with dpkg -i | grep linux
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: oops, my bad!
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<noaXess> rysiek|pl: ok
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: then you can remove all but the ones you're using (check it well! :) ) with apt-get or aptitude
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: e.g. sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic
<noaXess> rysiek|pl: will the linux-headers and linux-restricted-moduls also be removed?
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: yes, it will ask about it
<compilerwriter> It appears BluesKaj that my card uses AGP and not pci express so what card to utilize to replace this MX 420 or do we try the install instructions I head earlier?
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: be careful not to remove the kernel you are using! a good idea, also, is to leave a single older kernel, too
<noaXess> rysiek|pl: i will leave all 2.6.28 kernels..
<noaXess> 11, 12, 13
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: as you wisj
<rysiek|pl> *wish
<sebbar> hi, after upgrading to 4.3rc I got no "window boxes" in the taskbar... what to do?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, it seems a lot of ppl have a prob with that card , maybe you should try the tutorial , you can always reinstall the 96 driver later if need be
<compilerwriter> ok BluesKaj
<compilerwriter> Can you think of any agp video cards that might work BluesKaj or do I just need to start getting money together to buy a new motherboard and start all over BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, maybe the older nvidias might have some agp crds ...dunno for sure , but stay away from ati, they're worse
<rysiek|pl> sebbar: report a bug or go to #kde
<rysiek|pl> sebbar: it's named RC for a reason ;)
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj how do I go about seeing which kernal Ive got so that I can install linux-headers?
<rysiek|pl> compilerwriter: uname -r
<rysiek|pl> compilerwriter: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<compilerwriter> thanks rysieklpl
<rysiek|pl> compilerwriter: those are ticks (`)!
<sebbar> rysiek|pl: ok, I was just wondering if it was a well known issue since both me and my girlfriend upgraded today and notied the bug. thanks though
<rysiek|pl> compilerwriter: if you use TAB you get autocompletion with the nicks on IRC
<sebbar> what's the name for the window boxes in the task bar?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but you can also look in synaptic and see what you've got installed , could be several ...uname only gives the first
<rysiek|pl> compilerwriter: please use my nick as it's spelled, otherwise I don't get the pings here ;)
<rysiek|pl> sebbar: humm... tasbar buttons?
<compilerwriter> rysiek|pl: sorry I thought I was typing it correctly.
<rysiek|pl> compilerwriter: no problemo, just sayin' ;)
<BluesKaj> rysiek|pl, what's this thing with non alpha characters in nicks ...it's a pita , unless one use the tab key
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: well, first off, there's too many guys named "rysiek" here, so you gotta try something
<BluesKaj> yeah right :)
<compilerwriter> hey I learned about the tab key BluesKaj.
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: wanna bet? here in Poland, yes, many
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: then there's theis shiny new thing called "Unicode" that handles those chars nicely across IRC clients
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: and then there's the Mighty Tab
<BluesKaj> ok  rysiek|pl , gotcha
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: by the way, what's with those non-lowercase chars in nicks, it's a pita, unless you use Tab ;)
<noaXess> rysiek|pl: can i also remove all old linux-restricted-modules and linux-ubuntu-modules??
<BluesKaj> :)
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: all those that match the kernel versions you're removing, yup
<noaXess> rysiek|pl: look here.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/211440/
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: when I did sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: I got asked about the modules* packages, too
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: it should be pretty automagic
<noaXess> rysiek|pl: mine not :(
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: either way, yes, you can remove those, too
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: those, that match the kernels that you remove, that is
<Tacosarecool> hello
<Tacosarecool> I'm going to enable uxa
<Tacosarecool> but I have nothing in my xorg.conf
<Tacosarecool> I don't have a device section
<ThemeSeries> i got my sudo back!!!!
<Tacosarecool> cool
<Teiwaz> день добрый
<manmath> HI
<Tacosarecool> How do I add a device section to xorg.conf
<Teiwaz> вот поставила wine  а как установить вин приложение не доходит.... есть советы?
<BluesKaj> !ru |  Teiwaz
<ubottu> Teiwaz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rysiek|pl> Tacosarecool: why would you need one?
<ThemeSeries> is there a virtual cd drive for ubuntu???
<Tacosarecool> intel drivers
<Tacosarecool> enabling uxa
<rysiek|pl> ThemeSeries: What for?
<ThemeSeries> to mount ebox
<rysiek|pl> ThemeSeries: you can use mount -o loop
<rysiek|pl> ThemeSeries: even a cdrom is seen as a part of the folder tree\
<ThemeSeries> someone told me yesterday that i should remove webmin and use ebox
<ThemeSeries> the command would be mount -o "nameof file
<ThemeSeries> ?
<Tacosarecool> oh that's the problem
<Tacosarecool> How do I edit xorg.conf
<Tacosarecool> so instead of configured video device I say Option AccelMethod “UXA"
<Tacosarecool> right
<Tacosarecool> do I?
<noaXess> rysiek|pl: so, back after reboot and all is ok :)
<noaXess> other problem.. i can't edit the login manager preferences in system settings / advanced.. i'm on kde 4.2.95 (4.3 RC1).. any other has same problem? can't switch into admin mode
<Tacosarecool> so do I replace configured video device with Option AccelMethod “UXA
<Tacosarecool> "
<robin0800> Tacosarecool "Option" "Accelmethod" "UXA"
<Tacosarecool> ok then do I put it under or do i replace configured video device?
<robin0800> Tacosarecool under
<Tacosarecool> ok robin i'll make a pastebin and can you make sure I'm right?
<Tacosarecool> http://pastebin.com/d734d9b0b
<harjot> guys any1 can help me my wine has a problem
<Tacosarecool> and option doesn't need the " "
<Tacosarecool> I
<Tacosarecool> 'm pretty sure
 * harjot wishes 4 help
 * harjot wishes 4 help
<harjot> any1?'
<Tacosarecool> maybe more like this http://pastebin.com/d5ef4039d
<harjot> GUYS'
<harjot> PEOPLE
<harjot> HELLO THERE
<FloodBotK2> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harjot> wine experts here?
<harjot> ok i give up here
<BluesKaj> !wine | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<harjot> BluesKaj: already joined that place
<Captain_Haddock> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tacosarecool> Ok
<Tacosarecool> I think I got it right now
<Tacosarecool> Thanks
<vismad> hola
<Captain_Haddock> hi
<vismad> necesito un poco de ayuda
<vismad> me podrian ayudar¿?
<Captain_Haddock> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DOOM777> hey
<DOOM777> what is the lifetime of export command?
<Ursinha> DOOM777, it's valid for the session
<DOOM777> what if I want to make an environment variable permanently?
<Ursinha> if you set in a konsole, it'll be valid for the stuff you run in that konsole
<Captain_Haddock> DOOM777: you'll want to set it in your .bashrc file or similar.
<Captain_Haddock> google should help with examples.
<DOOM777> ok thanks
<ThemeSeries> where is the mount
<ThemeSeries> where is the mount folder
<balinta> sziasztok
<DOOM777> ThemeSeries: /dev, maybe?
<ThemeSeries> thanks
<balinta> valaki online magyar?
<balinta> valaki online magyar?
<Guest66741> hello. problem: i installed crunchbang, which worked very nice. then i installed ubuntu as a second os. and now i can not boot my crunchbang anymore. why this happen?
<Guest66741> ok, no answer. next question. i am now on ubuntu 8.04 and i would like to upgrade it to 9. but, its not working. does somebody know where i can find the sources list for 9.04?
<Captain_Haddock> Guest66741: This is #kubuntu btw.. you might want to try #ubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> re: crunchbag... what happens exactly?
<Captain_Haddock> crunchbang* I don't know what this is btw :P
<ThemeSeries> hey guys is ebox like webmin and cpanel??
<Guest66741> well, i installed, crunchbang, which worked very nice, then i installed ubuntu on the same HDD and since then i cant boot crunchbang anymore, which was first on the HDD
<ThemeSeries> i don't want to waste my time installing it when webmin is good for mew
<ThemeSeries> me
<Guest66741> crunchbang is a very small, and f... fast linux distri
<Captain_Haddock> Guest66741: what happens exactly? GRUB error?
<ThemeSeries> help anyone?
<Guest66741> looks like.
<ThemeSeries> hey guys is ebox like webmin and cpanel??\
<Guest66741> if i boot it says: "Error 2: Failed" and somet
<Guest66741> something behind
<Guest66741> but!
<Captain_Haddock> I'm not sure.. but you might need to do some grub editing
<Captain_Haddock> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest66741> i am now on ubuntu, of course crunchbang is not booting, and i have full access to my crunchbang part
<Guest66741> no, not after installing windows. who wants to have windows?
<caye> sara
<Captain_Haddock> Guest66741: you probably just need to fix your grub... windows is just an example of situations where this happens
<Guest66741> yes, i had this problems before as well, with windows. but, how i can repairt the boot loader from crunchbang?
<ThemeSeries> is ebox better than webmin???
<Captain_Haddock> Guest66741: there's also this thing called supergrubdisk.org which I use frequently to test things out... you might want to give it a shot to narrow things down.
<Guest66741> what is this
<Captain_Haddock> ThemeSeries: What does that have to do with Kubuntu? Aren't they hosting controlpanels?
<Captain_Haddock> Guest66741: I'm not terribly familiar with fixing GRUB... you might want to wait for somebody with more knowledge than I or do some googling... supergrubdisk might be a safe bet to get access to either install in the interim.
<Guest66741> Captain_Haddock: the side is nice, thaks for that first. i will have a look into some http. and now.. how i can upgrade my ubuntu to 9.04? sudo upgrade is not working so i guess that i have to replace my sources.list with the new links, but where i can find it?
<Captain_Haddock> Guest66741: it ought to be in /etc/apt
<sophie2> hello
<Captain_Haddock> hi
<sophie2> does exist any thumbnailer for video?
<sophie2> mplayerthumbs?
<Captain_Haddock> Guest66741: instead of meddling with that, I suggest that you give the alternate ISO a shot.. might be more reliable as it supports upgrades.
<Captain_Haddock> sophie2: mplayer is usually the answer to these things, yes :)
<Guest66741> agree, but there is the next problem: i have the iso here but i have no idea how to bring it to a cd rom as bin.
<sophie2> mplayerthumbs works, but only with konqueror :\
<Captain_Haddock> Guest66741: google for mounting an iso file
<Guest66741> Captain_Haddock: i did.
<Captain_Haddock> what did you do?
<sophie2> oh, it works now
<Captain_Haddock> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Captain_Haddock> Guest66741: the upgrading page (last link above) should have details on upgrading using the *alternate* ISO
<Guest66741> Captain_Haddock: reading.. good stuff
<inSane> hi @ all
<inSane> Ihr seid meine einzige hoffnung - habe ein problem mit skype und meiner Webcam - das mistding will einfach nicht laufen... fehler : ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Captain_Haddock> !de | inSane
<ubottu> inSane: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<harjot> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!de
<harjot> !de
<harjot> !de
<harjot> \
<harjot> de
<FloodBotK2> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harjot> omg
<inSane> @all: SORRY
<harjot> guys could i have wine help
<Captain_Haddock> inSane: np :)
<DarkKrai> Does anyone know of a script that executes a shell script on right click?
<epenor> hi everybody!
<wesley_> boa tarde pessoal.
<wesley_> alquem pode me ajudar?
<Kovert> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wesley_> estou com um problema de edição do grub no kurumin NG
<cjae> ok I used a dark System Setting Appearance Color and switch it back to grey so I could see all the option in the gtk app I am using, but it remains dark how can I lighten it?
<cjae> do I need to logout out and in
<cjae> using kde 4.2.4 sorry
<DarkKrai> Does anyone know of a script that executes a shell script on right click?
<coredump> Question for KDE3.X support - Is there a version of Kubuntu 9.04 *without* KDE 4.x ?
<BluesKaj> !jaunty remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaunty remix
<BluesKaj> !info jaunty remix
<ubottu> 'remix' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<coredump> Meh - have 8.04.2 and it's reliable enough
<coredump> Don't want Kde 4.whatever just yet, so I'm stuck with 8.04.2
<BluesKaj> coredump, theres a project known as jaunty remix that use kde3.5 ..google will find it
<coredump> also: is support for a release 18 months only?
<coredump> tks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np
<coredump> sorted -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<coredump> I'm out . Thanks again
<lakis1982> what does it mean when you say something to a girl and it answers  ::    lol your a dum ass ????   anyone american here to translate  please??
<DarkKrai> lol
<xuzas> guai
<nacho_> holaa
<Kovert> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BluesKaj> lakis1982, uhmm , let's just say it's not a compliment about your brains, despite the expression
<lakis1982> what mean dum ass ?? its the same with dumb ass ?
<DarkKrai> yeah
<xuzas> capullos!
<xuzas> :D
<xuzas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xuzas> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<xuzas> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xuzas> !at
<ubottu> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<DarkKrai> =/
<xuzas> !lu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lu
<xuzas> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jussi01> !botabuse | xuzas
<ubottu> xuzas: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<xuzas> !melasuda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about melasuda
<xuzas> !deutschland
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deutschland
<xuzas> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<xuzas> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<darkrai_> has anyone been able to run Photoshop CS4 under WINE?
<Adola> Hi!  how can I make an script to load all of my favorite programs?
<Dragnslcr> A bash script?
<Adola> I suppose, yes!
<Dragnslcr> Any text editor will work
<Adola> Dragnslcr: Well, I have a script, but, it doesn't work, like, it will load "compiz" and then not load any of the other programs.
<Dragnslcr> If a bash script executes a program, the script won't continue until that program finishes
<Adola> Dragnslcr: Then what can I do?
<Dragnslcr> You can use & to push a program to the background
<Adola> Dragnslcr:
<Adola> fusion-icon
<Adola> konversation -caption "%c" %i
<sooki> how well does kde4 handle having compizfusion installed on top of it? the window decorations are hideous :P
<rysiek|pl> sooki: use emerald decorator with compiz
<sooki> yeah, that's the plan
<Adola> Dragnslcr: I'm sorry, I got disconnected, I don't know if you told me how to fix my bash problem or not.
<Dragnslcr> Adola- you can use & to push a program to the background
<Adola> Dragnslcr: How do I "use" &
<Dragnslcr> Something like "command &"
<Dragnslcr> You might want to dig up a bash tutorial. It'll probably know more than I do
<Adola> Ok, thanks!
<pair0doc> does kubuntu log removed packages to somewhere like /var/log simular to other distros?
<banditti> is the smb/nfs with kde notoriously bad or is it because I am running 4.3rc1?
<spiroo> Help, I want plasma back in my kde. RC, how to do?
<rysiek|pl> spiroo: #kde
<rysiek|pl> spiroo: I don't think anybody here is able to help with development snapshots of KDE
<spiroo> It does not work in my Kubuntu version either.
<cjae> !id3tag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about id3tag
<cjae> !easytag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easytag
<cjae> !info easytag
<ubottu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1.1 (jaunty), package size 967 kB, installed size 3080 kB
<cjae> kde alternative
<cjae> !ktag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktag
<rysiek|pl> cjae: KId3Tag
<rysiek|pl> cjae: oops... kid3
<cjae> rysiek|pl, do you know if it compares against a database?
<rysiek|pl> cjae: no idea; I always used KAudioCreator to rip cds and that did compare against FreeDB
<rysiek|pl> cjae: but tagging already existing media... never done it
<rysiek|pl> cjae: aptitude install kid3 and check it out yourself? :)
<cjae> rysiek|pl, thanks
<rysiek|pl> cjae: you're welcome
<frenchy> hello every one
<Tomten> hey frenchy
<frenchy> a couple of days ago i wanted to update amarok to 2.1 and added the jaunty repertory, since then i got only problems with kde.
<frenchy> Hi Tmten
<frenchy> sorry hi tomten
<frenchy> anyways, plasma crash all the time, it is really annoying but the worse just happened now, i wanted to delete a folder link from my desktop by pressing "shift del" but instead it deleted all my file in the real directory !!!!
<frenchy> god someone help me, how can i recover those files ?
<Torch> do i report bugs with kde 4.3 rc1 in launchpad like any other bugs?
<ign0ramus> frenchy, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<ign0ramus> frenchy, also, if you're using KDE 4's "Folder View" on your Desktop (Plasma Dashboard), you should know that this is your actual directory, not just shortcuts or symlinks
<frenchy> ign0ramus: no mate i created that link the real dir was in /home/username/mydir
<frenchy> i think it is a major bug in the kde release
<ign0ramus> frenchy, what version are you using?
<SSJ_GZ> frenchy: How did you create the link?
<frenchy> one sec guy's i am trying to get my data back and i will be with u
<frenchy> is it possible to recover something on the disk without creating a full image of my disk ??? i don't have enough storage space to create an image.
<ign0ramus> frenchy, did you read the link I posted for you?
<frenchy> ign0ramus: yeah i am having a look now ( sorry i am a slow reader)
<robin0800> t
<yoni> hi
<frenchy> damn, it appears that foremost is not able to recover any file, iso files can't be recovered ...
<ign0ramus> awesome.  plasma crashes, i let it collect data to send a bugreport, and as i click 'send', it crashes X entirely :/
<chuckenkopf> hallo
<chuckenkopf> yeah it works
<chuckenkopf> great
<frenchy> ign0ramus: it appears that iso file can't be recovered with foremost
<ign0ramus> frenchy, oh... it was an .iso that you deleted?
<frenchy> yup
<frenchy> why ?? is it a problem ?
<chuckey> does it work
<chuckey> ???
<chuckey> i think so
<ign0ramus> frenchy, many of these recovery programs are designed to scrape for pictures and documents... not disc images :(
<ign0ramus> frenchy, if you are allowed to say, what was the .iso?
<chuckey> ss
<chuckey> oh i must read some more informations
<PapaChub> Does anybody know how to make my NFS server support "map_static" ?
<PapaChub> nfs-kernel-server complains about "unknown keyword" and unfsd just says "syntax error" :-(
<frenchy> ign0ramus: abit of everithing, .doc .dll database but they where arranged by date so it will be irrelevant if i recover only file names
<chaplin> ciao c-[ qualcuno che parla italiano_
<denford> can anyone tell me how to make a virtual box win machine save files to my web folder as www-data user and group?
<denford> anybody?
<Adola> Hey, is there a Kubuntu version of Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<Adola> I want KDE on my netbook, not gnome...
<frenchy> ok i discover a massive bug in Kde plasma
<frenchy> i think it it because of the jaunty upgrade
<frenchy> if you try to delete a folder link by pressing del+shift on he desktop folder widget it will delete the actual folder
<ign0ramus> frenchy, what version of kde are you running?
<ign0ramus> frenchy, i have 4.3RC 1 and i tried doing just that, based on your complaint.  the original folder remained intact.
<frenchy> ign0ramus: i think it is because when my mouse is on the folder there is an other widget which appear and show the folder content
#kubuntu 2009-07-07
<ign0ramus> frenchy, the folder preview? I also have that, but deleting the link still does not delete the original folder
<frenchy> hmmmm, how do i check kde version (kicker --version) do not work
<ign0ramus> frenchy, from prompt in ~ I did "mkdir fake" .  Then on Folder View on desktop i did create new > link to location. pointed it to ~/fake/.  Shift-deleted it.  ~/fake/ remains.
<ign0ramus> frenchy, if you're using kde4, kicker has been replaced by panels
<frenchy> ign0ramus: yeah the folder stays but put files in the folder they should vanish
<ign0ramus> frenchy, ahh... that i didn't try. let me populate my fake directory and try again
 * frenchy bhouuuhouuuhouuuu jeremy lost a huge amount of data and can't recover it !!!
<ign0ramus> frenchy, i just copied about 15 jpg's into ~/fake/. Recreated link to that location on Folder View.  Shift-deleted it.  ~/fake/ remains, as well as the jpg's inside.
<ign0ramus> frenchy, would you care to replicate?
<frenchy> yes just replicate right now, the only difference is that i use dolphin to create the link
<frenchy> i don't belive it should make a huge diffrence
<ign0ramus> frenchy, that i did not do... i'm just right-clicking on the Folder View and doing Create New > Link to Location
<ign0ramus> frenchy, i'll try your way
<ign0ramus> frenchy, are you deleting the link inside dolphin, or in the Folder View widget?
<frenchy> on the folder view widget
<ign0ramus> frenchy, all original files and folder remain. i cannot replicate your 'bug'
<ign0ramus> frenchy, again, what version of kde are you using?
<frenchy> hmmm, here i can replicate every time, i am using kde 4.2.95
<fiasco_> hi every body
<ign0ramus> frenchy, same version
<ign0ramus> fiasco_, hi Dr. fiasco_!
<fiasco_> thank u
<frenchy> i am using jaunty main rep for update
<frenchy> damn i should have never done that, how can i roll back to the previous stable version ?
<frenchy> ign0ramus: where are kde logs? i might be able to track the problem
<ign0ramus> frenchy, try www.kde.org
<frenchy> ign0ramus: when you delete the link on the widget does it create an error ???
<ign0ramus> frenchy, no. no errors.
<frenchy> like couldn't delete the folder fake
<frenchy> i really wonder why it happens to me here
<ign0ramus> frenchy, have you updated && upgraded lately? I know there were some bugfixes for 4.2.95 just recently released (last couple of days)...
<ign0ramus> frenchy, for example, many people experienced Task Manager not showing any open programs.  That was fixed in a matter of hours, though
<frenchy> ign0ramus: i only got libtiff4 to upgrade
<ubuntu__> Moin
<ign0ramus> frenchy, not going to fix the issues you are experiencing :(
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, you there?
<BluesKaj> yup
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, hey, you also have kde 4.3RC 1, right?
<BluesKaj> hey ign0ramus :) yes F
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, would you mind performing a small experiment?
<BluesKaj> plasma crashes
<frenchy> ign0ramus: yeah i had a feeling :( could you do me a favour, can you try to recreate that bug only by using Dolphin ??
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, no one has to even 'try' to do that :P
<BluesKaj> ok, waht's the xprmnt ?
<frenchy> can you create fake in your home then a sub folder in fake and multiple other files in both of those dirs
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, first, create a folder in your home directory.  please add a sub-directory or two, and copy some small files into it
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, *using Dolphin*
<frenchy> then drag and drop fake in the desktop widget and select create a link
<ign0ramus> frenchy, oh, you are dragging and dropping?
<frenchy> yup
<ign0ramus> frenchy, i have not done that. let me check. (i've been right-clicking > Create New Link to Location)
<frenchy> lol sorry ign0ramus i am a regular user for me it is quite evident
<ign0ramus> frenchy, nope. still files remain for me... :/
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, have you done that?
<frenchy> ign0ramus: damn it i am really the only one cursed ?
<BluesKaj> yup, done
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, ok, now in dolphin, can you please drag and drop that folder to Folder View on desktop?  At the prompt, select "Create Link" (or whatever the phrase is)
<murry> sorry if this is stupid but I am going crazy.  How do i find out what kind of graphics card is installed in this computer?
<ign0ramus> murry, lspci or sudo lshw
<murry> come again?
<ign0ramus> murry, run either of those commands in a terminal
<murry> ah thnx
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, we there?
<BluesKaj> folder view should include the fake folder and it does..when i try to drag n drop : "newer name called fake already exists "
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, oh... then 'mv' your fake folder to a different directory (either home or Desktop would be easy)
<BluesKaj> I like folder view , anything created in /home shows up
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i do too, but frenchy is having an issue with it... i do not have this bug.  you are the tie-breaker ;)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, ok, so "mv fake ~/Desktop"
<BluesKaj> it shows up in the /home/desktop too ...I don't have a /desktop
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, you do not have ~/Desktop? (case-sensitive)
<BluesKaj> yes ~/desktop , it's there
<BluesKaj> err ~/Desktop
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, if you put your 'fake' folder into ~/Desktop, can you drag and drop (in dolphin) to Folder View?
<frenchy> ign0ramus: kio_thumbnail[12489]: segfault at 2 ip 00007f47a715b4ef sp 00007fffb2a54570 error 4 in libgcc_s.so.1[7f47a714b000+16000]
<frenchy> i think it is the reason
<ign0ramus> frenchy, does the directory ~/.thumbnails exist?
<BluesKaj> why bother ~/Desktop is the folder view ...not allowed, i can drag it out of ~/Desktop however and the fake folder shows up in folderview
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, yeah, that's what we want
<frenchy> ign0ramus: yes
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, see, when frenchy creates a link in Folder View and deletes it (shift+delete), it is apparently deleting the original directory (or at least its contents), not just removing the shorcut link.
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, does that make sense to you? (sorry i am tired right now)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i do not have that issue, but as we dig more, he is experiencing some errors that may lead to the issue
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, so now if you shift-delete your newly-made shortcut, does it delete you original 'fake' directory, or any of the files inside it?
<BluesKaj> yup, they're all gone
<frenchy> whooooooohooooooooo, i am not just unluky :p
<BluesKaj> i don't use KB commands much ,
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, wow. i did the exact steps, but all files remain for me :/
<BluesKaj> but it looks like I'll not be using that one soon
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, well, at least you found out the easy way! :) When's the last time you could honestly say that? :P
<BluesKaj> hehe
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, frenchy, i would consider that a major bug. that is definitely *not* expected behavior, and obviously dangerous
 * frenchy bouhouhouuuuuu I found it the hard way ;(
<BluesKaj> never heard of shift+delete to break a link
<frenchy> ign0ramus: lol dangerous, yes extremely ... i almost smashed my computer on the ground !
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, it's more of a "force-delete" that bypasses the trash can
<ign0ramus> frenchy, lol :P
<BluesKaj> I don't like using the delete key unless I'm actually "deleting a file" if you know what I mean :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, if you right-click a file in Dolphin, it gives the option of "Delete" and gives the shortcut (Shift+Delete)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i'm with you, but i have that bad habit sometimes, because i don't keep the trash on the Desktop or on the panel ... :(
<frenchy> lol i have that habit because i am lazy and drag drop is more effort than shif+del
<BluesKaj> yes , I know i deleted a movie yeatrday by mistake after combining 2 videos , cuz I used the delete option after highlighting all 3 when I hjust wanted to dump the 2 originals
<BluesKaj> oops :P
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, d'oh!
<BluesKaj> no loss wifey din't want to watch it anyway
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, hehe
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, in our 'experiment', did deleting the link delete the entire directory, or just the files inside it?
<BluesKaj> the whole folder
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, hmm... and you definitely created a link, and didn't move the folder, correct?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, (sorry for the dumb questions)
<BluesKaj> ok , let's try again ..you me to create link to the folder veiw from the dolphin fake folder ..right ?
<BluesKaj> want
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, yes.
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, create fake folder, create link on Folder View
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, ctrl+shift will also create link
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, the new icon will have a little arrow on it, signifying that it is a link or shortcut
<BluesKaj> yeah, created a link in ~/Desktop
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, and again, simply deleting the link will delete the entire original folder, and not just the link we made?
<BluesKaj> now you want to delete the link in ~/Desktop using the delete option or the KB commands?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, highlight the link, and press shift+delete
<BluesKaj> ok, the fake folder and subfolder are still in Dolphin , after deleting the link
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, ok, that's the behavior i get... i'm wondering what's going wrong on frenchy's install :/
<BluesKaj> sry , i misunderstood the first time
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, np... that's why i double-checked ;)
<BluesKaj> right :)
<frenchy> hmmm :( so i am cursed
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, that's why i don't like gui... running commands and posting output is so much easier :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, at least when troubleshooting remotely :)
<BluesKaj> well, I'm an old windows guy and old habits die hard
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i still have those 'nasty' habits sometimes too ;)
<BluesKaj> never was much good on a KB , practically failed typing class in 9th grade
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, was it on a typewriter? :P
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> i'm old
<ign0ramus> haha! :) You know i'm just messing w/ ya :)
<BluesKaj> have to give my eyes a rest ...BBL
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, ok, i'm leaving soon too
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, have a great night! :)
<frenchy> ign0ramus: just a small thing befor you go to sleep
<ign0ramus> frenchy, what's that?
<frenchy> how can i roll back to kde stable ?
<ign0ramus> frenchy, did you add a PPA to get your version of kde?
<ign0ramus> frenchy, (and i'm going out for drinks, no sleep for me!!!)
<frenchy> ign0ramus: yes jaunty main, i think
<neversfelde> frenchy: do a fresh install, there is no way to do a proper downgrade
<neversfelde> and do not use ppas in production environments
<frenchy> ign0ramus: hmmmm i had a feeling, anyway thx, enjoy your night out :)
<ign0ramus> frenchy, thanks. hopefully a bugfix rolls through for you soon :)
<frenchy> ign0ramus: thanks mate, i am off to sleep, good night to all of u :D
<ign0ramus> frenchy, goodnight!
<gnuboy> how to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 fresh install?
<neversfelde> gnuboy: you cannot upgrade from 9.10 to 9.04?
<neversfelde> 9.10 is newer than 9.04
<gnuboy> yes i know
<neversfelde> ah sorry, missed it
<neversfelde> why do you want to upgrade to a dev version
<gnuboy> no special reason
<neversfelde> and if you want sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<gnuboy> it works! :] thank you
<neversfelde> gnuboy: don't do it :)
<gnuboy> why?
<neversfelde> it is a dev relase under heavy development
<gnuboy> is it so unstable, that i can't even launch web browser?
<neversfelde> sometimes, it will probably kill your X during the upgrade
<bazhang> gnuboy, discussion of karmic in #ubuntu+1 (read the /topic there)
<neversfelde> and 2.6.31 seems not to start with nvidia cards
<gnuboy> bazhang: ok ok
<gnuboy> i read about that and they say it will kill x for sure
<gnuboy> i'm just testing it on my eee
<neversfelde> everyone does an release upgrade on tty1, but better => ubuntu+1^^
<gnuboy> anyway thanks for that command
<dubious> #countert-strike.is
<Adola> When does KDE 4.3 come out?
<Adola> I want the new plasma addons....
<Dragnslcr> RC1 was released last week, final release is scheduled for the end of July
<Adola> Dragnslcr: How difficult is it to upgrade?
<Dragnslcr> To the RC? Basically just add the PPA for it and do a regular upgrade
<Adola> Dragnslcr: You recommend the RC?
<Dragnslcr> Working well for me so far. Haven't noticed any major improvements, but I haven't seen any critical bugs either
<compilerwriter> hell neversfelde I am having trouble with my nvidia card in 9.04
<Adola> compilerwriter: Can you enable proprietary drivers/
<Adola> Or is your card not supported anymore?
<compilerwriter> adola I am in the middle of trying to do just that through some godaweful manipulations.
<compilerwriter> Just doing from the settings hardware thing did not work.
<compilerwriter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/211316/
<Adola> compilerwriter: Did you just upgrade?  Because, 9.04 dropped support for older cards, I had to get a new card to keep up.
<compilerwriter> this is what a forum at nvidia has suggested adola
<compilerwriter> I just upgraded yes.
<neversfelde> compilerwriter: you should really not do this manually, install nvidia-gly-180, if your card is supported
<neversfelde> s/nvidia-gly-180/nvidia-glx-180
<compilerwriter> I have a GeForce MX420  sadly it is in AGP port so what to upgrade too?
<Adola> compilerwriter: You can attempt to use opensource drivers
<Adola> compilerwriter: Google : nVidia opensource drivers
<Adola> It WILL be substantially slower, or at least, always has been for me.
<Adola> Otherwise, your going to have to stay in 8.10
<neversfelde> yes, seems to be an old card?
<compilerwriter> Machine was built at the end of 2002.
<compilerwriter> For how much longer will 8.10 be supported?
<Dragnslcr> April 2010, I think
<Dragnslcr> I think normal releases are 18 months
<neversfelde> yes, we support it 18 months
<compilerwriter> Well at least I can be secure for a while if I resort to that until I can buy a new box.  It seems this one is becoming really dated.
<compilerwriter> I installed ubuntu on this one when the folks at Redmond WA pissed me off with Vista.
<Adola> compilerwriter: Again, you can _ATTEMPT_ opensource drivers, they may keep you USING your machine, but, it won't be pretty.
<Adola> ...Litterally.
<compilerwriter> perhaps I should try them with xoffice or busybox?
<compilerwriter> I am looking into Nouveau now.
<Adola> I don't know what opensource drivers support Nvidia, I'm an ATi man myself :)
<neversfelde> I have an elder Geforce 6200 here, works very good and shouldn't be too expensive
 * Adola has a 6500
<neversfelde> I have two displays, effects on and it works on karmic
<Adola> I've heard good things about Karmic and intel video.
<Adola> I've got a netbook with an intel on it!
<Adola> I'm excited about a stable karmic to come out.
<neversfelde> well, could not be worse
<Adola> Speaking of netbooks, is there a KDE version of Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<Adola> Gnome isn't pretty, I want KDE.
<neversfelde> try the live cd, I think alpha 3 knocks on the door
<Adola> BUT, I do like what Gnome did with the whole.
<Adola> Live cd?
<Adola> Netbook has no CD drive.
<neversfelde> yo, live usb stick
<Adola> Alpha 3?
<Adola> As in 4.3?
<neversfelde> Ubuntu Alpha 3 with KDE 4.3 RC
<Adola> Ubuntu Alpha 3?  WTF?!
<Adola> Got a link?  I've never herad of Ubuntu Alpha 3.
<neversfelde> if you do not know how to create a live usb stick try usb-creator-kde from rgreenings ppa
<neversfelde> https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa
<compilerwriter> are they AGP port cards neversfelde
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<neversfelde> Adola: Alpha2 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/karmic-alpha-2
<neversfelde> bazhang: hum, sorry
<Adola> Wait, alpha 3?  or alpha 2?
<compilerwriter> Adolaif they are AGP cards I could upgrade to them then?
<neversfelde> Adola: Alpha 3 is near, but we should really talk in the other channel
<Adola> compilerwriter: What?  What do you mean "if they are AGP cards I could upgrade to them then?"
<compilerwriter> Well thanks for the chat Adola and neversfelde time to eat some chow.
<Zorael> Is it just me or is a Walk Through Windows (All Desktops) keybind missing? I can only alt-tab through items on the current one.
<ubuntu> Good evening everyone.  I cannot boot into WIndows or Linux.  I get error 14.  Can anyone assist, please.
<ubuntu> I had gOS installed and it did an update and all I got for boot was a memory checker.  I tried installing Kubuntu in the same place to overide gOS and now I get error 14.
<ubuntu> I booted with a Live XP and my WIndows Home is still there.
<ubuntu> Is it possible to fix error 14?
<murry> ATI Radeon series or NVIDIA Graphics cards? which is better?
<Adola> murry: ATi has better hardware, Nvidia has better driver support.
<murry> what do you mean better hardware?  longer lasting?
<UnluckyMike> i have an old ATI card still kicking i use when my nvidia cards die
<murry> is the driver support sufficient for your ati?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_,  at boot up ?
<Adola> ^5 UnluckyMike!
<Adola> murry: Yeah, and IMO you can get stronger stuff for less
<PackardBell> Yes at boot up
<Adola> murry: ATi Driver suppport is lacking...Like, my old x300 was dropped from proprietary on the upgrade to 9.04
<Adola> I've got an nvidia 6500 now, it's supported.
<BluesKaj> did you just install kubuntu or windows , PackardBell ?
<murry> hmm well thanx, i'll be thinking
<PackardBell> I installed XP, then went to check out gOS.  gOS did an upgrade and at next boot it only had 2 items.  Memory x86 tester and XP Home.  I downloaded Kubuntu 8 KDE3, installed and rebooted and got error 14.
<BluesKaj> PackardBell, because it's prolly a grub error
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PackardBell> Any way to fix it without re-installing XP and Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> PackardBell, yeah check the urls above
<PackardBell> Thank you
<PackardBell> I get a strange error and a bunch of stuff when I ran fdisk
<PackardBell> This doesn't look like a partition table
<PackardBell> Probably you selected the wrong device.
<BluesKaj> PackardBell, this will be more specific to your problem http://linux-tipps.blogspot.com/2009/02/grub-error-codes.html
<PackardBell> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<PackardBell> Says error code but not how to fix it and I know nothing on linux.
<PackardBell> I will continue working on that repair site and see what happens
<namelezz> hii
<BluesKaj> hi namelezz
<namelezz> yeah
<namelezz> am here
<namelezz> how are you doing??
<BluesKaj> ok, do you have a question ?
<namelezz> yeah
<namelezz> how do you use this konversation thing??
<BluesKaj> well it seems you are using it ok so far , namelezz
<namelezz> no i just updated my ubuntu
<asobi> any limitations on recognizing hard drive sizes?
<namelezz> and was given this window
<namelezz> and so i said hi
<namelezz> ok
<namelezz> i want to install a program
<namelezz> but it always comes error
<namelezz> why??
<BluesKaj> namelezz, what are you using to install the program/application ?
<namelezz> i just double clicked and an active application came on
<UnluckyMike> is there a better solution for korganizer sync with google calendar, or is gcaldaemon the only way to go?
<namelezz> just like google destop
<namelezz> i cant install it
<BluesKaj> clicked om what ?
<BluesKaj> on
<namelezz> the set up
<namelezz> ok i downloaded the google desktop
<namelezz> so i double clicked the set up
<namelezz> and the error came
<CleanLaundry> how do I stream videos in firefox without having to download them?
<bazhang> namelezz, downloaded from where, please give the url
<bazhang> CleanLaundry, install the appropriate plugins
<namelezz> bazhang what do u want to download???
<namelezz> i have some ubuntu softwares here with me
<bazhang> namelezz, what is the url you downloaded google desktop from
<namelezz> i typed it in google and the site came
<namelezz> but it seems i forgot the url
<namelezz> my bad
<bazhang> namelezz, please give us more info, and dont use the enter key so much
<namelezz> plus my dictionary cant find any word i type in it
<namelezz> ok
<namelezz> what i am saying is. i wanted a google dekstop. so i went to google and typed google desktop. after somtime they gave me a site to download it. i did it perfectly. after it finishes i double clicked and it appeared error. and my dictionary cant find any word i type in it...is that ok now???
<bazhang> namelezz, give us the url.
<namelezz> i said i forgot the url
<bazhang> please find it, or no real way to assist you.
<namelezz> ok please wit
<namelezz> wait
<murry> was it destop.google.com?
<namelezz> yeah
<namelezz> i think its desktop google.com
<bazhang> namelezz, was the file a .deb, a tar.gz , or something other
<kaddi> I just installed FF 3.5 and was wondering if their is a safe way to remove plugins? I would like to try the "extension.checkcompatibility"-hack, but this automatically turns on the plugins for xulrunner 1.9.0.7 when 3.5 is running on xulrunner 1.9.1, which makes it crash on startup :/
<BluesKaj> google auto detects the OS thru the browser so it must be google desktop linux deb
<bazhang> hopefully
<murry> namelezz what was the error msg?
<namelezz> i think i have deleted the set up... came you gus help me get it??? and my dictionary too
<namelezz> it says it does not support
<BluesKaj> just tried it , but there are rpm versions, of google desktop
<bazhang> namelezz, deleted how?
<BluesKaj> prolly an rpm rather than deb
<namelezz> so where can i get it to install and how
<namelezz> i deleted the downloaded setup..the one i got from the site
<murry> http://desktop.google.com/linux/index.html
<murry> is that the same or diff than what you tried?
<BluesKaj> http://desktop.google.com/en/linux/download.html
<bazhang> namelezz, you need the .deb file
<namelezz> ok thank you
<bazhang> it will labeled as Ubuntu next to the link
<namelezz> and how about the dictionary problem ??
<bazhang> namelezz, which dictionary
<namelezz> i have a dictionary on my application. i think its a default one. but anytime i try to find a word in it, it always comes out with nothing
<bazhang> namelezz, which application are you referring to
<namelezz> the google desktop is open now...which one should i download?
<bazhang> the one with Ubuntu next to it, the .deb file
<BluesKaj> namelezz, then right click on the file after it's finished downoading and choose "open with " / GDebi Package Installer
<namelezz> ok i have here .rpm and .deb
<BluesKaj> deb
<bazhang> the .deb namelezz
<namelezz> ok i am doing it.....the dictionary is on top of the office application
<bazhang> namelezz, open office?
<namelezz> yeah
<bazhang> namelezz, what language are you searching in
<namelezz> the settings is on english
<namelezz> i looked for CAT and it couldnt give me the definition
<bazhang> you need a definition of 'cat' ?
<namelezz> a whole lot but thats one of them. yeah
<bazhang> dont see a dictionary in open office
<namelezz> when you go to application, then to office...dictionary is next to pop out
<bazhang> namelezz, give a screenshot of this dictionary in open office
<namelezz> ok
<bazhang> !imagebin | namelezz
<ubottu> namelezz: Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<BluesKaj> sacktime ..night all
<namelezz> i just did that
<bazhang> give us the url
<namelezz> http://imagebin.org/54742
<typ30n3gativ3> need a little help removing a kernel
<kurumin> alguem que curte  at the drive-in e the mars volta
<murry> night
<bazhang> kurumin, #ubuntu-br
<bazhang> namelezz, you did not show the 'cat' search ; it works fine here
<namelezz> have you guys got the link ??
<namelezz> ok hold on
<bazhang> namelezz, enter the word cat ; hit enter then wait
<typ30n3gativ3> when I was installing kubuntu...for some reason I forget I installed linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-13-server package.  I also have linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic.  Can I boot into the generic kernel and use synaptic to remove the server kernel?
<kurumin> alguem de sao paulo
<bazhang> typ30n3gativ3, sure
<bazhang> kurumin, brasil ?
<typ30n3gativ3> bazhang: how do i edit the GRUB afterwards?  does it update itself upon removing the server-kernel?
<bazhang> typ30n3gativ3, you are booting into the generic? no need to edit grub afaik
<namelezz> http://imagebin.org/54745
<typ30n3gativ3> the server kernel is the first one on the list
<bazhang> namelezz, you are an espanol system?
<namelezz> nope english but i will like it to be both espanol and english
<kurumin> vao se foder
<namelezz> i write books, so i will like it to be both
<bazhang> namelezz, seems you dont have the proper libraries installed, or it is set to espanol currently
<namelezz> i checked the preference and its english...ok any help??
<typ30n3gativ3> I also have linux-source-2.6.28 installed...do I need that?  It's just the source code and I'm not a coder
<bazhang> namelezz, check 'available dictionaries' under view, then hit the toggle bar to bring them up
<namelezz> i am updating the system file
<namelezz>  will do that after that
<namelezz> can i install wallpaper sequence too??
<namelezz> anybody there??
<bazhang> what wallpaper sequence namelezz ? also you need to use people's nicknames to get their attention, as we are in many channels
<bazhang> namelezz, type  baz <tab>
<namelezz> ok..<bazhang> you see i have a wallpaper sequence...after installing it, it will keep changing your wallpaper to the pictures you assign to it
<bazhang> namelezz, where did you install it from; what is the name of the application
<namelezz> <bazhang> its called webshot...and i downloaded it sometime ago...about a week or two
<bazhang> namelezz, a .deb ? from a 3rd party website? from the repos? you need to give more complete details.
<namelezz> i got it from filehippo.com
<namelezz> <bazhang>it is .exe file
<bazhang> namelezz, that is a windows program
<namelezz> ohh ok...so where can i get the setup for ubuntu?
<namelezz> <bazhang>where can i get the setup to install on ubuntu?
<bazhang> namelezz, no idea of that exact program; there are certainly others that have similar capabilities that work with Ubuntu though
<namelezz> change dekstop pictures frequently on its own?
<kaddi> if you don't want a certain order, you can simply set this in appearence
<kaddi> do a right click on your desktop, select settings
<kaddi> in the part backgroundpicture, click on the drop down menu next du type: select dia show (not sure how is it called in english) and it'll let you choose a folder from which the photos will be chosen
<namelezz> <kaddi>ok
<kaddi> namelezz: is this what you want, or where you looking for something more sophisticated?
<namelezz> <kaddi> something more than this.
<cjae> is there a known bug for amarok using 100% cpu or is it scanning my collection or something?
<bazhang> namelezz, there is something called wallpaper-tray ,it is gnome though (works with kde, but will pull in some gnome-libs)
<bazhang> !info wallpaper-tray | namelezz
<ubottu> namelezz: wallpaper-tray (source: wallpaper-tray): wallpaper changing utility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 92 kB, installed size 372 kB
<bazhang> namelezz, don't download random stuff from third party websites; use the package manager and the software repositories of ubuntu/kubuntu to install software packages.
<namelezz> <bazhang>thank you
<bazhang> namelezz, you know how to install it?
<namelezz> <bazhang>nope
<bazhang> namelezz, open a konsole
<namelezz> <bazhang>where can i find that please?
<bazhang> namelezz, alt f2 konsole
<namelezz> <bazhang>i got it
<bazhang> namelezz, now type this : sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray  (then your user pass, and when asked Y)
<namelezz> <bazhang>i did and the window is gone
<bazhang> namelezz, what window
<namelezz> <bazhang>the konsole
<bazhang> namelezz, you closed it?
<kaddi> he probably typed into the alt+f2 window
<bazhang> namelezz, you need to type that into Konsole <--------
<ign0ramus> hi kaddi! :)
<namelezz> <i typed <sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray >and it went off
<kaddi> hi ign0ramus :)
<bazhang> namelezz, without asking for a pass? it just closed on its own?
<namelezz> yeah
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html  namelezz please download and read this book.
<namelezz> ok
<bazhang> namelezz, you will need to re-open konsole and try that again, and don't shut it accidentally or otherwise
<kaddi> should apt-cache policy flashplugin* list me all packages starting with flashplugin?
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- it doesn't for me. W: Unable to locate package flashplugin*
<kaddi> Dragnslcr: it doesn't for me either, but I would bet a lot of money that it worked with firefox* earlier this night
<Dragnslcr> apt-cache search would work though
<namelezz> ight
<kaddi> doesn't list if it is installed or not though
<bazhang> namelezz, good luck, I have to head out now. please bookmark that book above and read it. its free and very informative.
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- the only package that you should care about that matches that is flashplugin-installer
<namelezz> ok <baz>i think ihave given too much problem
<Dragnslcr> flashplugin-nonfree is just a metapackage for flashplugin-installer now
<kaddi> good to now :)
<bazhang> no problem at all namelezz ; just better to be informed so you can ask better questions should the need arise :)
<namelezz> its my first time so..forgive moi....kaddi que haces??
<namelezz> ok
<kaddi> Dragnslcr: it definitely worked earlier tonight, I typed apt-cache policy firefox* and got the result for firefox and firefox-3.5
<kaddi> see here http://nopaste.com/p/aEA6bBBQib
<kaddi> funny it doesn't work now
<kaddi> namelezz: do you still need help?
<jithine> hi is anyone able to play last.fm tracks in ammarok 2.1.1
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- haha, guess why it worked
<kaddi> tell me :p
<namelezz> noe
<namelezz> nope
<kaddi> :)
<Dragnslcr> Look at the directory you were in when you ran that command
<kaddi> lol
<namelezz> how can i add hot97 on the internet fm program??
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- see why it worked?
<kaddi> Dragnslcr: and I was so happy about this working like I wanted it to work and not like it usually does XD
<kaddi> yes I do :p
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Dragnslcr> I doubt I would have thought of it, either
<kaddi> hehe
<kaddi> namelezz: what pogram are you using?
<namelezz> rhythmbox music player
<kaddi> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<namelezz> ubuntu
<kaddi> namelezz: please ask in the following channel: #ubuntu
<kaddi> this channel is for kubuntu support, we do not use the same applications as ubuntu and can therefore not give you precise advice on how to do what you want to do
<namelezz> ohh ok
<namelezz> who is on facebook here
<namelezz> am idle and will love to keep talking
<bazhang> #kubuntu-offtopic for chat please namelezz
<Serpardum> I can't remember the name of that file, .../X11/...conf   it has the video settings/resolutions
<Serpardum> xorg.conf I think.  let me checjk
<Serpardum> yeah, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kaddi>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf but be careful what you editk in there and make a backup before changing anything ;)
<Serpardum> right kaddi
<kaddi> sry it took so long head to realise /etc would not be recognized as a valid command bei freenode -.-
<kaddi> *had even
<minifig> I installed Kubuntu 8.04 using Wubi and it is working quite well.  There is a version upgrade available.  Can I do that without loosing KDE3?
<minifig> Is it safe to do version upgrades?
<kaddi> minifig: you can find instruction on how to upgrade to jaunty keeping kde3 here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<kaddi> however I quite like kde4 and would suggest that you try it out :)
<minifig> I have tried KDE 4 using a live CD and don't not care for it.
<kaddi> ok, :)
<minifig> I am so used to Windows 98 and all that adding all that stuff just isn't pleasant for me.  If that makes any sense.
<Serpardum> Okay, in x11.conf I have "Configured Video Device" and "Configured Monitor" yet I can only go to 1024x768.  Last time I had changed that and put in specific settings, "1440 x 900" etc...  Is there a way I can changet he "confugred" settings?
<minifig> I will try the version upgrade and see what happens.
<kaddi> I ain't saying anything. IMHO "I don't like it" is the best reason not to use a program. ;) BUT (there is always a but ;) ) I find KDE4 grows on you, I wasn't convinced I'd like it and know I'm happy with it
<minifig> Well, I cannot argue that because at first I couldn't stand Linux, but lookie here I am using it.  lol
<kaddi> minifig, did you read the link? If you simply upgrade you will get kde4, you need to back up your settings first
<kaddi> hehe
<minifig> Loading site now.
<kaddi> you need to scroll down a bit, the part is titled "updating from  8.04 [hardy heron]
<kaddi> "
<eatThisAndDie> guys, my audio has suddenly failed. all i hear now is like laggy sounds
<eatThisAndDie> and i have no real idea what to do bout it..
<kaddi> have you tried to reboot?
<eatThisAndDie> kaddi: yes same thing
<eatThisAndDie> i initially killed knotify4 to stop it.
<kaddi> sry, this goes over my head then. ;) All I can add is that you can set standard output under system settings multimedia.. maybe if you switch output it will work again?
<eatThisAndDie> when i plug my laptop charger out / in, i get the laggy sounds again, and so i gotta kill knotify4 again.
<kaddi> system settings->multimedia that is
<cjae> Ok I finally just figured out how to use kid3 except for the cddb part wherever it is, anyway, any idea why it keeps having errors why it cannot save the modified file names?
<eatThisAndDie> kaddi: you mean the "output preference" ?
<kaddi> eatThisAndDie: something else you might try is disabling sound notifications for kwin or knotify If you unplug your power supply kwin/notify usually plays a sound... if you disable that maybe knotify won't interfer with suond?
<kaddi> eatThisAndDie: probably, my OS isn't english, so I'm translating as best I can ;)
<eatThisAndDie> kaddi: same applies when i try to play games, or audio,
<eatThisAndDie> so the problem is not just the kwin / knotify
<eatThisAndDie> seems more like the hardware / driver / backend
<kaddi> eatThisAndDie: this is definitely out of my league then
<eatThisAndDie> kaddi: thanks anyway :)
<kaddi> you're welcome :)
<b3lorix> hey, im trying to install nvidia on kubuntu, how do you kill the display manager, i know in ubuntu its sudo /etc/init.d/gmd stop
<eatThisAndDie> b3lorix try kdm instead of gdm,
<Fetusbubble> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ?
<b3lorix> haha ok
<b3lorix> thanks
<Fetusbubble> ):
<vox> i'm trying to view yenc-encoded images with knode, but its only displaying the image code, not the image itself. i've installed the yenc decoder package. any thoughts?
<kaddi> vox maybe check the file association under system settings ->advanced ->file association?
<kaddi> uh no,sry
<kaddi> that probably won't work, I misunderstood
<tuvok> vox: use pan and be done with it
<tuvok> you don't HAVE to use stuff that starts with "k"
<akSeya> hi there
<kaddi> !hi| akSeya
<ubottu> akSeya: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<akSeya> does anybody knows a good app to sync SMS from my cellphone?
<akSeya> thanks ;)
<vox> darthanubis: yeah that works. cheers
<darthanubis> how does one change the KDM theme?
<kaddi> Dragnslcr: you told me before that flashplugin-nonfree was just a container, right? So if I install flashplugin-installer everything necessary should be installed?
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- yeah, -nonfree is just a metapackage in 9.04
<kaddi> darthanubis: look at appearance in system settings, you can set most of the stuff in their. (top row, third icon from the left, in case my translation is wrong ;) )
<kaddi> Dragnslcr: thanks :)
<darthanubis> kaddi: I need root access
<darthanubis> what is the cmd from term?
<kaddi> darthanubis: you shouldn't need root access for that
<darthanubis> you need root to change KDM themes, yes you do
<darthanubis> now how anyone who knows?
<kaddi> we're not talking about the same thing then
<kaddi> look at system settings -> advanced ->loginmanager-> themes is this what you are looking for?
<kaddi> you'll need to enter your password to open loginmanager
<darthanubis> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-anubis" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<darthanubis> kaddi: there was no dialog to enter my password
<darthanubis> I called it via sudo from cli, and got errors
<kaddi> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<kaddi> don't use sudo with graphical applications, that won't end well
<darthanubis> I don't seem to have ksudo on my system?
<kaddi> kdesudo or kdesu not ksudo
<darthanubis> just gksudo?
<kaddi> try kdesudo programname
<darthanubis> both gksudo and kdesudo started the app with seemingly root. kdesudo , obvious did it better, but I still can't download and install new KDM themes?
<darthanubis> I see the themes, but click install does nothing
<DarkKrai> Can anyone tell me why Ark cannot open up .rars?
<kaddi> DarkKrai: see if rar is installed, afaik it is not installed by default
<DarkKrai> Can anyone tell me why Ark cannot open up .rars?oh okay
<DarkKrai> sorry had that in my chat input
<DarkKrai> thank you, kaddi
<DarkKrai> oh, I have another question
<DarkKrai> http://avanix.uni.cc/images/snapshot2.png
<DarkKrai> how do I install those?
<DarkKrai> awesome, its working now
<kaddi> DarkKrai: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarkKrai> awesome, thanks again
<DarkKrai> its working :)
<kaddi> darthanubis: I'm kind off baffled, don't see why this doesn't work
<darthanubis> kaddi: are you trying it yourself?
<kaddi> yes, I'm experiencing the same thing as you are
<darthanubis> whew, I love when I find out I'm not crazy;)
<kaddi> this might be a problem on kde-look.org though, i can't download wallpapers either
<darthanubis> I can download EVERYTHIGN else
<darthanubis> I'm downloading and installing slpash screen themes right now
<darthanubis> ok, it said they were installing bu tthey did not
<kaddi_> darthanubis: you could alway just download the file from kde-look and install it manually that works fine for me
<darthanubis> kaddi: desktop themes window themes seems to be the only ones working
<darthanubis> kaddi_: that is cool, I just like to know why things donn't behave as they should
<darthanubis> But this is RC so maybe Final version will be near falwless
<kaddi_> I can't tell you that :p
<darthanubis> thanks for what you did do though:)
<kaddi_> you're on 4.3?
<darthanubis> yes
<erik_> hi can anyone help with sound problem
<kaddi_> I'm not :p
<darthanubis> kaddi_: again nice to know it affects us both
<kaddi_> I think it's a problem at the website, not with kde itself, but I don't know
<erik_> hi
<erik_> if anyone can help with sound problem please tell
<kaddi_> I'm still having the issue where my desktop completely freezes, keyboard does not respond to anything (alt+F4,ctrl+alt+f2,ctrl+alt+del, which is enabled), you can't even get the led for toggling shift to work, but sound is still playing... the only solution then is a hardreboot. I'm already running the new kernel 2.6.30-020630rc6 (I had the same issues with 28) and using kde 4.2.4 on jaunty ... anyone has an idea what might cause this?
<mwalker> I want to test out KDE 4.3 but I'm not sure how to get the upgrade from the command line.
<typ30n3gativ3> I upgraded to 4.3 and lost my icons
<typ30n3gativ3> had to re-install them
<cismajor97> is it to buggy to test out at this point?
<cismajor97> more like an alpha?
<typ30n3gativ3> dunno...everything seems fine.  I had to re-install alot of stuff after the upgrade though
<kaddi> the problem is that once you upgrade you can't easily go back ... so usually if you don't need to you won't upgrade
<cismajor97> cool I'll create a snapshot of my VM first before I mess with the upgrade
<kaddi> hehe, that might be a good idea :p
<cismajor97> is there a command similar to tracert in bash?
<kaddi> remind what tracert does please
<cismajor97> you can trace a route to a certain IP
<typ30n3gativ3> cismajor97: yea - traceroute
<cismajor97> basically it lists all the hops between your local host and the host you want to get to
<kaddi> yes I know, just needed a kick to be sure .. :p I would have said tracepath, but I don't know what the difference between that and traceroute is
<cismajor97> i wasn't sure what it was called in bash
<typ30n3gativ3> cismajor97: traceroute is not installed by default...you have to apt-get it
<cismajor97> I'm a Windows guy exploring Linux
<cismajor97> typ30n3gativ3: thanks
<typ30n3gativ3> cismajor97: np
<kaddi> cismajor97: I used to be... somewhere along the road... :P
<cismajor97> kaddi: Well in my case it pays my mortgage :)
<typ30n3gativ3> cismajor97: once you get it installed the <code>man traceroute</code>in the konsole will show you the details
<kaddi> i used to be a windows person, not a guy XD
<darkrai> Has anyone been able to run Photoshop CS4/CS3 under WINE?
<Driv3r912> Anyone know how to get KDE to have the Oxygen theme look like this: http://polishlinux.org/reviews/kde-4-rev-802150/0b4808abfd563da8a82a4a7a959fa010.jpg?
<Driv3r912> This theme can be found in the openSUSE 11.1 KDE.
<bazhang> darkrai, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | darkrai
<ubottu> darkrai: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Driv3r912> Any takers by chance?
<bazhang> Driv3r912, had a look at kde-look yet?
<Driv3r912> I looked around, didn't see it...
<coppro> How do I deuglify Firefox without installing another theme (and please don't say "install another theme". I mean it)
<Captain_Haddock> lots of patience
<coppro> okay, I probably didn't miss any answers, but just to be sure: did I miss anything?
<Captain_Haddock> yes
<coppro> Captain_Haddock: my connection just dropped, it's always good to be sure
<Captain_Haddock> "change your theme" :P
<Captain_Haddock> what's ugly about your FF?
<Refraxx> Hello All
<Captain_Haddock> Hi
<picketfences> Refraxx is my brother, and I suggested he use Konversation whenever he needs help
<coppro> Captain_Haddock: tabs and form controls don't render good. At all. Tabs I can fix with a theme, but the rest is still bad. I can get a screenshot if my connection doesn't keep dropping
<coppro> It's really bad now that I'm using 3.5, but 3.0 definitely had it too
<Daemon> how can i tell what type of file system im using?
<Daemon> example ext3 or ext4?
<coppro> Daemon: /etc/mtab
<Daemon> ty
<Refraxx> Hi all, I'm new to Kubuntu, my bro just helped me install this Konversation thing. What IS this place? He said I could find help in here.
<kaddi_> Refraxx: hello and welcome. :) This is the official (english) support channel for kubuntu
<kaddi_> if you have a problem or need an answer, state your question and if someone knows the answer (s)he'll help you out
<Refraxx> Any idea how to stop the lagg when online?
<Refraxx> kool, Hi Kaddi
<kaddi_> and no, I don't know how to stop the lag
<Refraxx> do u know some1 who does?
<Refraxx> referalls?
<Refraxx> advice?
<coppro> Refraxx: get a better connection?
<kaddi_> this is probably more of an irc problem then an actual kubuntu problem :p
<Refraxx> ok, I have a more Kubuntu related prob.
<Refraxx> I mess up something on the task bar @ bottom of my screen & kant fix it
<Refraxx> XD
<jussi01> Refraxx: try to elaborate a litttle, tell us exactly what the problem is
<Refraxx> u know the Black taskbar? theres no space on the left....there was b 4.
<Refraxx> @ the bottom of the screen, everything is pushed over to the left
<coppro> Try switching desktops
<coppro> and switching back
<Refraxx> kinda kool, but it didnt work. It's the same on the other desktop
<Refraxx> I'm gonna have 2 remember I can do that.
<Refraxx> there used 2 b a space between the favorites polder & the desktop icons. now they are squished 2gether
<Refraxx> My Bro said I might need 2 do a full reset, but I dont remember how
<coppro> just go K->Leave->Restart
<Refraxx> (full reset of the taskbars)
<coppro> oh
<coppro> Alt-F2 -> killall plasma, Alt-F2 -> plasma
<Refraxx> sry--didnt think of it till 2 late
<Refraxx> ok, then what?
<coppro> did you do that?
<Refraxx> hang on....
<Refraxx> there was a black horizontal address lookin bar....What was that?
<coppro> that's the command bar
<Refraxx> I was kinda expecting the bottom of screen 2 go naked
<coppro> it can hit any menu item you type in or run a command as if from the terminal
<Refraxx> when I pushed f2
<coppro> you type "killall plasma" in there to kill the taskbar
<coppro> and then do it again with just "plasma" to restart it
<Refraxx> ah, Ok, that makes more sense. Gonna do it now brb
<coppro> you can use it to start applications from the keyboard too, without that nasty menu navigation stuff :)
<Refraxx> ok, I don't understand something
<Refraxx> I typed it in, but
<Refraxx> nothing happened
<Refraxx> shouldnt the screen go blank or something?
<Refraxx> Halfway through "killallplasma" is a sign that pops up saying "run kill"
<Refraxx> what is that?
<coppro> "killall plasma" is two words
<coppro> and no, the screen won't go blank, but the taskbar will disappear
<Refraxx> oh, ok. will this chat box still be open?
<coppro> yes
<coppro> "run kill" is just a prompt to run the "kill" command, which kills a specified process. killall kills all processes with a given name
<coppro> and unless you are running multiple sessions, won't cause problems
<Refraxx> ok.nah, just running this chat program
<Refraxx> hmmmm....should I have unlocked widgets first?
<coppro> shouldn't matter
<coppro> if you did it right, the bar should disappear when killed
<Refraxx> ok, well it didnt work
<Refraxx> dude, the whole screen went black
<Refraxx> except 4 the chat box
<coppro> oh, you don't have it maximized
 * coppro forgets these things sometimes
<Refraxx> just tried it again, still looks the same.....Can't figure out what I'm doing wrong...doing it just like u said 2 do it
<coppro> can you get a screeenshot?
<Refraxx> Maximized?
<coppro> filling up the whole screen
<Refraxx> Yeah, I think I can screen shot it 4 u
<Refraxx> ok, Got a screenshot, where 2 send it?
<coppro> does your client have DCC?
<Refraxx> no, DSL
<coppro> ah, here we go
<coppro> http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/dcc.html
<Refraxx> what is a version request?
<coppro> it's just me seeing what IRC program you're using
<Refraxx> ok
<Refraxx> u want me 2 click on the link?
<coppro> yeah
<coppro> it'll explain how to send me a file
<Refraxx> reading the info..............
<Refraxx> well this is crazy...NOW I cant find the pic, I'll take another one
<Refraxx> & send it 2 u
<Refraxx> sry, thats not what I wanted 2 do.
<Refraxx> trying 2 c it b 4 I sent it.
<darkrai> =/
<Refraxx> Finally, I figured out wich one was the one
<Refraxx> coppro- It's awaiting ur acceptance
<coppro> I don't see it :/
<Refraxx> Do u c this?     [DCC] Asking coppro to accept upload of "tec_support_screenshot.png" (489.6 KB)...
<coppro> nope
<kaddi_> maybe upload the file to file-upload.net or similar, give the link here and delete the file once you're done?
<coppro> but DCC is so much faster :P
<kaddi_> not if you can't get the picture :P
<Refraxx> this is weird....I see the pic, as you should see it.
<Refraxx> Gona try kaddi's idea, gimme a sec.....
<Captain_Haddock> coppro: no idea re: tabs not rendering properly... There is a Firefox channel on irc.mozilla.org which might be able to provide specific help if you give them screenshots.
<coppro> Captain_Haddock: I think it's a KDE issue - do you see them fine?
<Captain_Haddock> yep
<Refraxx> ok, here it is coppro
<Refraxx> http://www.myfileupload.net/download.php?file=2e6e40c1b64aec0a9cdf260b6c7c32f3
<Refraxx> that's the link it gave me
<Captain_Haddock> KDE 4.2 / FF 3.0.11
<Refraxx> do u c it?
<coppro> Refraxx: oh, I know what happened
<coppro> you accidentally removed your system tray from the bar so it got confused
<coppro> Right-click and pick "Add widgets"
<coppro> and pick Task Manager from the list
<coppro> drag it into position
<Captain_Haddock> coppro: The screenshot is of chatzilla tabs?
<coppro> Captain_Haddock: yes
<coppro> been like that since I upgraded to Jaunty; both 3.0 and 3.5
<Captain_Haddock> Are you FF tabs fine?
<Captain_Haddock> your*
<Refraxx> Awsome!!! It worked! thanks guys! you  all rock!
<coppro> Captain_Haddock: not in the Default Theme
<coppro> in any other theme they look like they should
<coppro> also, all form controls have gray squares around them
<Refraxx> gotta go now, as it's 4am here & I NEED sleep
<Refraxx> Thanks again!
<crackstore> hye all
<safruhani> hi, how can i get a screen shot? (and how can i customize it a keyboard shortcut?)
<eMyller> safruhani: open ksnapshot
<eMyller> still dunno how you'd assign it for a shortcut.
<nathan7> In the systemsettings
<nathan7> It's under keyboard iirc
<eMyller> yea, maybe
<nathan7> It _IS_
<eMyller> or sure
<crackstore> hye all
<crackstore> how to fix ip add subnet and gateway?
<eMyller> ctrl+print and alt+print are available. thanks, nathan7
<crackstore> wlan ip
<crackstore> :)
<nathan7> crackstore: Well, first stop smoking crack.
<crackstore> :)
<crackstore> smoking?
 * crackstore not smoking :P
<cjae> why does kde 4 hate .pdf's so much?
<kaddi_> cjae what kind of problems are you having?
<cjae> kaddi_, are you using kde 4.2.x, open a directory with many .pdfs and see for yourself
<cjae> kaddi_, try to open two .pdf's in okular and see how much it slows system
<kaddi_> kk
<kaddi_> gimme a sec
<cjae> kaddi_, I dont run that powerful a system though, p4 3.0 ghz and I can tell ... a lot, it may have something to do with the ext4 fs though too!
<kaddi_> cjae I was just going to say.. I'm well over the minimal requirements for okular and I don't run ext4
<cjae> and runs fine?
<kaddi_> I have now a total of 1000 pages opened in okular, 3 pdf,one with 700pages, 2 with 150... can't say I'm noticing anything
<anasha> * ehhe
<crackstore> :)
<crackstore> my place have wireless
<haikel> bonjour
<crackstore> why my kubuntu cannot detect the wireless
<crackstore> adess
<crackstore> help me prenzz
<crackstore> :(
<cjae> I have been using kde 4 since .1 and was surprised too see it still having issues
<cjae> I have done many clean installs and such too
<haikel> je suis debutant avec kubuntu et je n arrive pas a faire fonctionner bureau 3D
<haikel> help please
<cope> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<kaddi_> cjae: I upgraded really early from 4.1 because I had nothing but trouble, but since then it has been pretty stable
<cope> ragazzi ho un problema con l avvio mi aiutate x favore..
<kaddi_> italiano?
<cope> mastico da ieri kubuntu:)
<cope> sisi
<kaddi_> !it | cope
<ubottu> cope: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<haikel> ping
<cjae> kaddi_, yes I like it a lot but there is many things still missing
<kaddi_> cjae I won't contradict you on that :p
<haikel> help please
<haikel> i m new in the  world of kubuntu
<haikel> cool kubuntu
<kaddi_> !fr | haikel
<ubottu> haikel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kaddi_> haikel: would you prefer french or english?
<kaddi_> (not sure I can help though, it's more a general question ;)
<haikel> im not good in english
<haikel> :)kaddi
<kaddi_> haikel: je te conseillerai d'aller sur #ubuntu-fr alors. ;) tape simplement "/join #ubuntu-fr" et retour
<baron86> does anyone knows where the Menu in kubuntu is saved so i can modify it? I dont like Kmenu Editor Thnx
<xiaket> baron86: remove that widget and add a traditional widget
<baron86> that wouldnt help.. I mean if its sth like a cong file that i could modify cause i want to make script for quick installation
<haikel> hello
<haikel> i installed kubuntu but i don't find adept manager
<haikel> help please
<Zorael> haikel: Adept isn't used anymore, in favor of KPackageKit
<Zorael> haikel: you can still install the adept package though, as far as I know
<haikel> sudo apt-get install adept
<haikel> i have no result with this command
<haikel> it s impossible to find  this paquet
<haikel> Zoreal:)
<Zorael> haikel: Do you have the universe repositories enabled? "kdesudo software-properties-kde"
<haikel> no zoraeal
<haikel> no Zoreal
<Zorael> haikel: I just tried installing it and it works for me, you need the universe repos enabled th9ough
<Zorael> -9
<cjae> ok I thought linux could make mount point across many harddrives, is the LVM and if so how do I enable it?
<cjae> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<serenity> i'm using 4.3rc, but can't find the akonadi resource for google calender. Where can i find it?
<kriox> But kubuntu whit xfce work like xfce?
<bazhang> kriox, if you wish to try install xubuntu-desktop
<kriox> no i have installed but i do not see more difference
<kriox> how make work amarock?
<kriox> to play mp3 amd wma?
<kriox> thanks for all by
<xwca> hi
<dx_rvr> hello could someone help me out with the KDE desktop?
<dx_rvr> i am having some isssues with my icons
<dx_rvr> bump...
<anr78> is there a trigger here that lets me check the version of an application in Jaunty?
<anr78> !krusader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krusader
<jussi01> !info waon | anr78
<ubottu> anr78: waon (source: waon): A Wave-to-Notes transcriber. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 240 kB
<jussi01> anr78: you can also check other versions like this:
<jussi01> !info waon hardy
<ubottu> waon (source: waon): A Wave-to-Notes transcriber. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 84 kB, installed size 240 kB
<anr78> jussi01: ah. thanks.
<jussi01> anr78: for other bot commands and use, see this:
<anr78> !info krusader jaunty
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE 4 (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4059 kB, installed size 10416 kB
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kubu> Hi, pals. I have a problem changing Kjots fontsize grater than 14. It happens when i past a text from other application, say a web browser. I wonder if this is a bug.
<anat> hello, all
<frenchy> good moarning every one :)
<anat> ))
<anat> in Russia the day is the end
<anat> work day
<frenchy> lol :)
<frenchy> i discovered a really annoying bug with kde rc1, can someone confirm that bug please before i report it ??? my version behave really weirdly
<Guest69284> o
<orion_> help me now update firefox 3.1 to 3.5
<Pici> orion_: Install the firefox-3.5 package
<tuvok> Pici: why does installing FF3.5 want to pull in FF3.0 as well?
<beilard> hey, how can i add songs to my ipod with amarok 2?
<Pici> tuvok: it looks like firefox-3.5 has ubufox as a recommended package, but ubufox requires firefox, which ff-3.5 doesn't provide.
<faileas> beilard: IIRC you need to add the ipod as a device, and it should be drag and drop after that
<tuvok> Pici: the preview version from mozilla worked better than ubuntu's final release. The 'open last viewed tabs" option after restarting FF3.5 does not appear to work?
<faileas> HOWEVER, i personally have had amarok mess up my album art, so if its important to you... well, you;ve been warned
<NiTzer> I agree with faileas. moved to atunes
<jim__> many many boys but no girls....why???
<Pici> darthanubis: I'm sorry, I actually don't use 3.5 on my system. You can file a bug for that issue if it is indeed a bug.  I'm filing one for it pulling in ff-3.0 right now.
<darthanubis> Thanks. I'm never sure if my issues are really bugs you know?
<darthanubis> That is a HUGE feature to be broekn on fianl release....regression?
<darthanubis> broekn
<darthanubis> final
<darthanubis> broken@
<beilard> faileas: where can i add it as a device? i am using amarok 2
<darthanubis> Pici: it seems Launchpad is broken for me as well
<darthanubis> Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad.net, so we can catch those before they hit a wider audience. As a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team, you're more likely to experience them. If this is blocking your work, you can disable redirection.
<designs703> Hi everyone. I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 but I find the settings app that is bundled to be confusing. How can I access the normal KDE settings app?
<darthanubis> and clicking the disable redirection for 2hrs does nothing
<Pici> darthanubis: I was just using edge and it was working fine. /me shrugs
<darthanubis> designs703: don't use KDE4?
<designs703> darthanubis: I am running Kubuntu 8.04
<designs703> darthanubis: which uses KDE 3.5.7, I believe
<darthanubis> oh, sorry
<designs703> but I made the mistake of installing kubuntu-desktop instead of KDE by itself, and I don't like this configuration
<designs703> darthanubis: np
<orion_> help me now update firefox 3.1 to 3.5
<orion_> ops
<orion_> sorry
<orion_>  please help air theme final update
<orion_> Could not install Air  final update (plasma theme) help me why ?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/396556
<suso_> eeeeeeeh
 * designs703 goes to #kde
<darthanubis> Pici: seems to be broken even in the packages from Mozilla's PPA:(
<Pici> darthanubis: Mozilla doesn't have a PPA. If you mean mozillateam, those people are Ubuntu developers
<darthanubis> Pici: oooh
<darthanubis> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<darthanubis> "We" have to stop breaking perfectly good stuff when adding it to Ubuntu. It is starting to be our trademark. breaking upstream stuff:/
<CQ> hello, I have a few blocked updates, all of them kernel updates... any ideas why?
<bazhang> CQ, that is normal, they are held back whilst others are yet to arrive
<CQ> ok, so just wait and at some point they will install?
<bazhang> CQ, yes, you can install now if you wish, or just wait a few days
<NiTzer> CQ, yes or you can perform an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dragnslcr> CQ- KPackageKit doesn't do a dist-upgrade, so the kernel packages are blocked because they have new dependencies
<Dragnslcr> I think the old Adept updater did a dist-upgrade instead of just a normal upgrade
<CQ> what's the diff between the normal and the dist-upgrade?
<bazhang> installs held back items
<ActionParsnip> CQ: dist upgrade also upgrades kernels and core libs
<ActionParsnip> CQ: may not be needed so are in a seperate update
<CQ> ah, ok, I thought that was just for release upgrades
<ActionParsnip> CQ: especially kernels which people blindly upgrade even when its not needed
<NiTzer> ActionParsnip: Yep did that the other day and got screwed, using Karmic.  Better today.  Almost had to go vanilla
<ActionParsnip> i don't understand the mindset, if you knew what a kernel was you'd realise its not necessary to get the newest kerneel
<NiTzer> ActionParsnip:  In my case I am helping with Karmic and testing the new Intel graphics cards and code with acceleration, but I agree
<NiTzer> Especially for production
<ActionParsnip> NiTzer: testing is fine (and good) but for production its funnt
<ActionParsnip> NiTzer: theres even some dude on answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu who says he's ruined his work laptop putting ubuntu on
<Dragnslcr> CQ- when a new version of a package has new dependencies, the new version gets blocked. A normal upgrade won't get the new version, but dist-upgrade will install the new dependencies and get the new version
<CQ> Dragnslcr: that makes sense...
<Dragnslcr> Took me a couple times reading the apt-get man page to figure it out
<stephan> hi, i always use fish://root@.. to copy files to a server, but know one of the new servers only accepts sudo (no root login) is there a way to use fish with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> stephan: create a folder with write access to your user name you are writing or reading to/from
<stephan> ActionParsnip: thats not the fun fish used to be...
<ActionParsnip> stephan: i wouldn't use anything over network that used root, not exactly security smart
<stephan> even ssh...
<stephan> so i take my car and go to our provider and ask them to let me in?
<ActionParsnip> stephan: i just wouldnt use root at all
<stephan> only sudo? or never change a "root:root" file?
<ActionParsnip> stephan: not necessary if you use sudo
<Dragnslcr> stephan- always connect to the server as a normal user and use sudo for root privileges
<stephan> ist there a "gui" tool to copy data with scp which is sudo able?
<ActionParsnip> !find scp
<ubottu> Found: escputil, liblscp-dev, liblscp2, libnet-scp-expect-perl, libnet-scp-perl (and 1 others)
<ActionParsnip> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ActionParsnip> i think filezilla can do it, not sure
<NiTzer> Filezilla can do it
<NiTzer> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8600 for a good article on scp without passwords
<Dragnslcr> I don't recall scp supporting regular shell commands, but I could be wrong. If you need to run shell commands, you'd use a normal ssh connection
<Dragnslcr> Dolphin does have a terminal pane, though, so you could have a local directory, a remote directory, and an ssh connection in the same window
<benny_> anybody pls teach me how to install software in this kubuntu flatform?
<kaddi> benny_: open the startmenu, go to programs, go to system, go to package manager (add/remove in the subtitle) and selet what you want, klick apply changes, enter your password and yo're done :)
<benny_> how i can use Yahoo mesenger here?
<phh> benny_: just launch kopete
<benny_> how can i chat with my friend
<phh> just launch kopete ...
<benny_> how can i use my web cam in kubuntu?
<phh> same answer.
<benny_> i dont know how to use kapote
<benny_> how to chat with kapote
<phh> kopete ...
<phh> launch it and you'll see ..
<kaddi> benny_: kopete is a program whith which you can use icq, yahoo, msn, aim and many more with one program, you simply enter your nick and your password and it will connect you to your friends
<Refraxx> Hello all, is this a tech.support chat room?
<kaddi> Refraxx: this is the kubuntu support chat room yes
<kaddi> it is not a general tech support chat though ;)
<Refraxx> ok, you know the black taskbar @ the bottom of screen? Why would the software update icon still be there after I update the software??
<kaddi> what did you update?
<kaddi> which packages?
<Refraxx> abt 10 security& 3or 4 bug fixes
<kaddi> what happens when you click on the software update icon?
<kaddi> you asked me about the screenshot, this morning no?
<Refraxx> it comes up with the typical screen, but there is a new thing here now that says "blocked updates" that came abt the same time the icon wouldn't dissapear
<Refraxx> I cant delete the blocked u/d
<Refraxx> theres o icon for deletion
<Refraxx> no*
<kaddi> yes, as long as you don't install those there are packages available that are newer than yours and the software update will stay
<kaddi> did you try the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to install them, or do you not want to install them?
<Refraxx> I want to do whatever I need 2 do 2 make the software icon go away when I u/d everything
<Refraxx> I just dont know HOW
<kaddi> then try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a commandline
<Refraxx> comand line?     F2?
<Refraxx> alt+F2?
<kaddi> ah sorry
<kaddi> hit alt+f2 type "konsole" in it, a commandline should open
<Refraxx> k
<kaddi> type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in there and enter your passwort
<kaddi> when asked to
<Refraxx> its working......brb
<Refraxx> What I need is a spare computer to mess around with, where I dont fear screwing anythin up('cos its a spare)
<bazhang> Refraxx, depending on how much ram you have you could use a virtual machine
<bazhang> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Refraxx> 50% komplete.........
<kaddi> bazhang: dang you type quick
<Refraxx> lol
<kaddi> I was going to suggest the same thing in 2-3 minutes ;)
<bazhang> kaddi, it is the caffeine :)
<Refraxx> 73%
<kaddi> bazhang: hehe
<Refraxx> Bazhang-----What is a virtual machiene?
<Refraxx> machine?*
<bazhang> Refraxx, a file inside of your computer that runs an entire OS such as another linux distro, windows, or the like
<bazhang> Refraxx, you can install virtualbox-ose and get an iso or windows installer disk and try it out
<Refraxx> oh, wow. How can I aquire that?  Through synaptic?
<bazhang> Refraxx, yep sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Refraxx> how much space will it take up? u know off hand?
<bazhang> depends on the OS. for something small like PuppyLinux, a few hundred MB, to Windows, at several GB's (around 12 iirc)
<bazhang> you will need to add yourself to the vbox users group in (users and groups) and also install the guest additions
<Refraxx> ok, I'll have to see how much I have 2 play with b 4 I try it.
<bazhang> indeed, if you only a small amount of ram, you may wish to try a very lightweight system
<Refraxx> ok, it says done.....Do I now type  "exit"?
<Refraxx> oh, wait ....it's still unpacking stuff, guess it just took a break.
<bazhang> and configuring no doubt
<Refraxx> lol     Yeah, that 2.
<Refraxx> when it IS done, what will it show(most likely)
<Refraxx> ?
<bazhang> no activity at all
<Refraxx> hey, I think its finally finished........
<Refraxx> it has my name-desktop:`$[]     in it now....thats dun right?
<bazhang> yep
<Refraxx> type exit?
<bazhang> or install more stuff :)
<Refraxx> hehehe I 4got why I was here in the first place....I think I'm dun installing stuff 4 the time being.
<bazhang> to get rid of the update icon?
<Refraxx> I think that worked--no longer c the icon....new icon appeared, the one to restart com. Pretty sure it worked, thanks guys.
<BluesKaj> !lol | Refraxx
<ubottu> Refraxx: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Refraxx> If I have more issues, I'll be back in here. bye
<BluesKaj> b4 is not a word
<Refraxx> oh, i'm sorry, I didnt know that. thanks for telling me. I will remember for next time
<Refraxx> question
<Peace-> !offtopic | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-, please see my private message
<Refraxx> What does "IRC" stand for?
<bazhang> internet relay chat
<kaddi> you're doing that on purpose :p
<Refraxx> ok, I don't understand---how is that different than IM?
<bazhang> many users in the same chat channel
<BluesKaj> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Refraxx> ok. Thanks guys
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/  Refraxx check that
<Refraxx> I will, thanx
<Captain_Hadd0ck> Refraxx: wikipedia should have a lot of info as well.
<owner> If i have a problem with high CPU loads when i try to open the screen settings window (that fails to open eitherway) and that i sometimes cant change my resolution for my screen. and when i can change it it stays that way untill next session. am i in the right place?
<Refraxx> Ok captain, thank you. bye guys
<Captain_Hadd0ck> if you're using Kubuntu, probably :)
<owner> im not sure hadd0ck, how can i see what i'm using?
<owner> sry but i'm new to this so i'm sry if that was a stupid question
<Pici> owner: Do you have a menu that says: Applications, Places, System in the top right?
<Pici> er, top Left?
<owner> yes
<owner> yes i have
<Pici> owner: then you are using Gnome. It probably would be best to ask your question in #ubuntu then
<owner> ok thx pici
<kaddi> I would like the command firefox to start firefox-3.5, as I don't want to mess things while using sudo, could somebody please confirm, that this is the right command:ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox
<Ankaku> i think that's correct.
<kaddi> her goes :p
<Ankaku> :D good luck
<Ankaku> :@ mah computer is being sloooooow
 * Ankaku Hates Windows
<kaddi> *boom* everything explodes :P
<Ankaku> :P XD
<Ankaku> Did it work?
<kaddi> yes :)
<Ankaku> =D
<guido_> ciao
<Ankaku> I has question
<Ankaku> mah laptop has 75 gb left is that enough to run a full installation of kubuntu?
<melhisedek> Anyone have problems with num lock not being enabled at start? (I have it enabled in BIOS)
<shivek> yes
<shivek> Ankaku
<Ankaku> k
<jetfire> русские есть
<jetfire> ?
<Ankaku> Is there any way to dual boot w/o partitioning?
<bazhang> jetfire, #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> Ankaku, wubi
<bazhang> !wubi > Ankaku
<ubottu> Ankaku, please see my private message
<Ankaku> TY very much =D
<derek_> hiya all wonder if you could help me ive got the kubuntu
<Peace-> Ankaku: kubuntu needs about 6 GB ... but you can install even if you have 4GB
<derek_> the prob i have is
<derek_> sound probs i have sound for load up and shut down
<derek_> but the sound dont work on anarok 2.1
<Ankaku> installation size?
<derek_> nore does it work on anything else
<derek_> can any one help with this please
<derek_> how do i get the sound to work
<shivek> hi can anyone help me run python scripts in terminal
<Ankaku> r-click open with terminal
<Ankaku> i think
<shivek> it doesn't work
<shivek> i have ubuntu not kubuntu
<Ankaku> oh
<Ankaku> try the ubuntu channel then
<shivek> plase name one
<Ankaku> i think its #ubuntu
<Ankaku> yep
<shivek> thank u
<derek_> can anyone help me with sound probs please
<derek_> anyone know any good codecs
<del210a> hi does any one know to get the sound to work
<del210a> it works on loadup and shutdown
<del210a> also on testing it works
<del210a> but not anywhere else
<bazhang> del210a, have the codecs installed for mp3 and video?
<bazhang> del210a, this is ubuntu or Kubuntu
<whyty> hello every one
<del210a> kubuntu
<del210a> im not sure if the codecs have installed
<bazhang> del210a, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras (from konsole) also a couple of packages from medibuntu.org you may wish-->instructions on the site
<del210a> ok thanks will have a try
<bazhang> del210a, the packages from medibuntu can be downloaded as .deb files and installed by double clicking (w32codecs for one)
<del210a> ok thanks bazhang
<davidjheinrich> hi all...
<davidjheinrich> is there a format that I can save images to in Linux that will prevent them from being copied/printed?
<Dragnslcr> davidjheinrich- no, because someone can always just open the image and take a screenshot
<davidjheinrich> Dragnslcr: yea, that's true in any OS, I think
<davidjheinrich> but I mean, at least prevent easy copying
<davidjheinrich> as in "right click, copy
<davidjheinrich> <although I think that some things, if you try to screenshot or print out, it just shows a white box on that image>
<Driv3r912> Anyone know how to get this Oxygen theme in Kubuntu: http://polishlinux.org/reviews/kde-4-rev-802150/0b4808abfd563da8a82a4a7a959fa010.jpg
<Driv3r912> It is found in openSUSE.
<Driv3r912> Also, here is an article about the KDE Theme, etc...: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://polishlinux.org/reviews/kde-4-rev-802150/0b4808abfd563da8a82a4a7a959fa010.jpg&imgrefurl=http://polishlinux.org/kde/kde-4-rev-802150-work-in-progress/&usg=__PGX5cjdseiN0mfduTBPiAoZ9QrY=&h=569&w=800&sz=90&hl=en&start=14&um=1&tbnid=FhmFqDTDQGPmEM:&tbnh=102&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3DOxygen%2BTheme%2BopenSUSE%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfire
<Driv3r912> fox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial%26sa%3DG%26um%3D1
<igor_> Hi, I was wathcing film in mplayer and it suddenly disapeared, but now I have it as "disk sleep" process and can't kill it. It also happened few times before and I wonder what can cause this problem?
<ToreadorVampire> (installing a .deb installer) KPackageKit: Waiting for service to start "37.000 days remaining" lol
<jimmy51_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<igor_> Hi, it seems that alsa causes some processes to hang ("disk sleep"), then I can't turn off my computer as "Shutting down ALSA naver ends"
<igor_> It mainly happens with skype and mplayer
<igor_> #ubuntu
<mrunagi> anyone know why sudo modprobe -r iwl3945 locks up my pc?
<dksoba88> hi
<dksoba88> I'm trying to install Kradview 1.1.0 which must be compiled
<dksoba88> so I run ./configure
<dksoba88> and I get to this error "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<dksoba88> I'm not sure how to tell ./configure where those libraries are or even if I have them installed
<tonii> checkout the file then
<dksoba88> the configure file?
<BluesKaj> dksoba88, sometimes the readme will explain the different steps , but normally you have to cd into the app/dir to ./compile , make , make install
<dksoba88> where are my KDE libraries installed by default?
<dksoba88> BluesKaj: yea checked the README but no particular instructions on the KDE libraries, the ./configure make make install steps are there though
<BluesKaj> !kdelibs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdelibs
<Guest47297> wow I don't remember anything about irc at all
<dksoba88> !kde-libs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-libs
<BluesKaj> !info kdelibs
<ubottu> kdelibs (source: kdelibs): core libraries from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 80 kB
<dksoba88> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install kdelibs says they're already installed
<dksoba88> BluesKaj: so I think I should run ./configure --prefix=/usr/libs/kde4 but this still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> oh yeah, they would be
<BluesKaj> gotta have the kdelibs to run kubuntu
<dksoba88> BluesKaj: got it, how do I tell my configure script where the kdelibs are
<dksoba88> BluesKaj: well first of all, I suppose I'm assuming that the kdelibs directory is /usr/libs/kde4
<dksoba88> BluesKaj: which may be wrong
<imon__> is there any package for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dksoba88, the kdelibs are spread out over several dirs , not just /usr
<imon__> like backtrack tools
<dksoba88> BluesKaj: I see
<BluesKaj> dksoba88, do a locate kdelibs in the terminal , you'l see what i mean
<dksoba88> BluesKaj: err well I've got to go to class now so I'll have to continue figuring this out later but thanks for all your help so far
<BluesKaj> np
<Emery> how do i install themes on KDE ?
<Emery> well kubuntu
<Emery> how do i install themes on KDE ?
<Emery> well kubuntu
<treetopj> i cant get my wireless working on ubuntu is anyone willing to help
<BluesKaj> treetopj, join #ubuntu, kubuntu desktop uses a different wifi manager
<BluesKaj> Emery, right click on the desktop choose desktop settings
<Emery> configure desktop ?
<BluesKaj> Emery, which version of kubuntu are you using ?
<Emery> kde3
<Emery> i got rid of 4
<Emery> and installing kde 3
<Emery> installed*
<BluesKaj> well, it's in system settings / appearance
<Emery> that's the thing
<Emery> i'm in there and cant see anywhere to change the theme
<BluesKaj> you may need to DL new ones
<Emery> new ones ?
<BluesKaj> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Emery> i hav themes downloaded
<Emery> but i can find where to install them and activate them
<Emery> i'm in appearance and i can't find anywhere that lets me install
<vitor> how do I join other channels?
<Emery> ./join #chan
<Emery> without dot
<vitor> thank you very much
<Emery> np
<DarkStar> somebody?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DarkStar> there's no koffice for kde4?
<SSJ_GZ> DarkStar: http://dot.kde.org/2009/05/28/koffice-200-released
<DarkStar> ty ^^
<SSJ_GZ> np
<Captain_Hadd0ck> Emery: if you downloaded manually, follow the instructions at the source
<Captain_Hadd0ck> else use the theme downloader in KDE to download and automatically install
<voip> hi
<bastien> hey
<bastien> il y a des francais
<BluesKaj> !fr | bastien
<ubottu> bastien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cga> (clo
<vincent_> slt
<Jaller> slt
<Jaller> ouou il y a quelqu'un
<Jaller> !!!!!!!
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<CleanLaundry> I know that Kubuntu is much more visually rich then Ubuntu, and seems to run a bit slower then Ubuntu because of that reason. But is there a way to make it any faster?
<DaskreeCH> CleanLaundry: Yes
<keylocker> someone here develops to kde using python? (And know how can i use knotify from py?)
<Ramblurr> is the firefox-3.5 package supposed to pull in gnome packages?
<Ramblurr> and is there a way to prevent it
<Ramblurr> it wants a bunch of gnome-perl packages as well as synaptic, gnome-app-install, etc
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> hola
<CleanLaundry> DaskreeCH, how?
<ubuntu> hello
<racecar56> i have to use "sudo dhclient" *every* time i want to connect to the network, what is wrong? shouldn't i have kde konnect (hahaha) automatic?
<racecar56> aha knetworkmanager wasnt installed
<racecar56> *doink*
<DaskreeCH> CleanLaundry: KDE4 is a full rewrite of KDE ideas in Qt4 which is completely new. As Qt4 gets tuned and KDE4 starts to optimize it will get leaner and faster
<racecar56> i like KDE4 already
<racecar56> it's good enough and i was a KDE3 fan
<racecar56> i used KDE 3.3 on my first linux ever used, xandros desktop 3
<DaskreeCH> Ramblurr: --no-reccomends ?
<CleanLaundry> DaskreeCH, I see
<pedro> KDE very cool!
<DaskreeCH> CleanLaundry: You can also look at KDE servces you are not using currently like akonadi or Nepomuk and turn them off
<racecar56> and now im a linux fan :D
<racecar56> me so happy i find linux, it works so great
<pedro> linux fan!!! ha ha
<CleanLaundry> DaskreeCH, how do I do that, and how do I know which services will be ok to cut without hurting the system
<racecar56> it runs on my comp very nicely
<racecar56> and i got one of them quad cores >:D
<pedro> with atom asus eee pc 1000h is great
<racecar56> anyone here got one of them AMD 6-cores?
<DaskreeCH> CleanLaundry: Well outside of kded, qdbus or  kinit You can turn off all of them :) Just you will lose the associated functionality :)
<DaskreeCH> CleanLaundry: Also if you are low on RAM you can probably turn off compositing.
<pedro> good luck
<CleanLaundry> DaskreeCH, ok great thanks
<davide_> naaaaa
<pedro> orion
<pedro>  /(:)//"""""""""""=//est;/(command):closeprogram/"""""""»»"\\\end:
<calamari> hi
<pedro> hi
<calamari> for some reason image thumbnails aren't being displayed in konqueror.  I am wondering if I am missing a package, or if my settings are just wrong?
<DaskreeCH> calamari: In what context?
<calamari> DaskreeCH, folder view of files
<calamari> (not a web page)
<DarkStar> cya guys, ty 4 all =]
<iskald> sup guys ?
<iskald> no ?
<DaskreeCH> !hi | iskald
<ubottu> iskald: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cF`Zuz|Work> amazing os
<iskald> I know
<krittika> @bookz
<cF`Zuz|Work> i was just wondering if the ubuntu software is also compatible with kubuntu
<dabbler> anybody got Ubuntuone functioning under Kubuntu - KDE 4.2.4
<DaskreeCH> cF`Zuz|Work: It is
<dabbler> IOW will it install?
<cF`Zuz|Work> sweet
<krittika> !bookz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bookz
<DaskreeCH> krittika: What are you looking for?
<krittika> i got what i was looking for thanks
<cF`Zuz|Work> ive always wantd to really install the os but never had a spare pc or a space partition till my cousin decided to throw her 2 year old laptop because her HD died...
<cF`Zuz|Work> always played around with the cd
<DaskreeCH> cF`Zuz|Work: Well welcome :)
<cF`Zuz|Work> now im trying to figure out how to find the software and how to upgrade the hardware
<cF`Zuz|Work> i know
<cF`Zuz|Work> the devs are amazing
<cF`Zuz|Work> should i worry about viruses?
<DaskreeCH> !virus | cF`Zuz|Work
<ubottu> cF`Zuz|Work: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cF`Zuz|Work> thanks again daskreeCH
<cF`Zuz|Work> are you in the dev team?
<DaskreeCH> Not officially
<Daemon> ason y kubuntu would not install on a dell optiplexgx260 petium 4 with 512 mb ram
<DaskreeCH> Would be hard to say without an explantion as to how it does not install
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: it starts to load and then hangs up about a 1/4 of the way through
<DaskreeCH> Daemon: As in the CD booting up?
<orion_> help -> Could not install Air  final update (plasma theme) ?
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: yes
<Zorael^2> How do I login as another user in Konsole?
<tonii> deffectic CD/DVD or broken cd/dvd-rom drive.
<tonii> Zorael: "su user"
<Zorael^2> tonii: Thanks
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: well it boots to the main screen then when I choose an option to boot it starts then hangs up
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: the progress bar just stops
<DaskreeCH> Daemon: Did you try the safe graphics mode ?
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: sure would hate to have to put xp back on itewwwwww
<DaskreeCH> orion_: Hmm ?
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: no i didnt ill go try now brb
<DaskreeCH> I'm always really impressed that people who can't get the CD working find this channel :)
<orion_> DaskreeCH, 0_0
<DaskreeCH> orion_: Some context for that message please
<racecar56> haha i forgot i was still here
<racecar56> got to go
<Zuz|Kubuntu> ok logged on
<Zuz|Kubuntu> is there some program that checks hardware for updates?
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: weird it still hangs in safe mode too
<DaskreeCH> Zuz|Kubuntu: It's kinda hard to upgrade your hardware over the net :)
<DaskreeCH> Daemon: Umm lets try a quick check. When it boots up at the first menu press F6 and remove the word quiet then press enter. It should boot and tell you a whole lotta stuff. See what's the last thing before it dies
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: ok brb
<cF`Zuz|Work> daskreech so no program that checks for it?
<cF`Zuz|Work> i looked at the device manager software and showed a few unknown devices
<cF`Zuz|Work> i wanted to update the drivers because i might connect the laptop to the tv(if i find a way)
<DaskreeCH> cF`Zuz|Work: Try Kmenu -> system -> hardware drivers
<[Relic[> how does one mounta disk in the live-cd 7.04 version  (all I had handy to try to recover info from a computer)
<DaskreeCH> [Relic[: mount /dev/device /path/to/directory
<noaXess> !kdewebdev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdewebdev
<noaXess> !info kdewebdev
<ubottu> kdewebdev (source: kdewebdev): web development apps from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<[Relic[> thanks
<noaXess> does anybody know about quanta plus for kde 4.x?
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: do not see the word quit anywere wheni press f6
<DaskreeCH> Daemon: Quiet
<DaskreeCH> quiet splash --
<DaskreeCH> take out quiet
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: sry spelling
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: were should i see quiet at when i press f6 it says naopic
<DaskreeCH> Daemon: Ummm ok lets choose noapic for kicks :)
<DaskreeCH> That's a common reason the CD won't boot might as well try it
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i did the system -> hardware drivers thing, just the wireless showed up, but i wanted to know if there was something to check for the video, sound etc...
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i can find it
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i guess im just excited
<DaskreeCH> Zuz|Kubuntu:  :-) That's part of the normal updates. It will update that with the rest of your software in one go
<Zuz|Kubuntu> great
<Zuz|Kubuntu> now in terms of preferences, do you use kpackagekit or adept for  updates?
<DaskreeCH> apt-get but I'd say use kpackagekit
<Zuz|Kubuntu> yeah i tried to find where i type the apt-get stuff but i gave up for a bit
<DaskreeCH> It's less umm adept than Adept but has more of a future so if you want to beat on it and voice what doesn't work for you it will get fixed
<DaskreeCH> Zuz|Kubuntu: Konsole is a good bet
<akSeya> hi there...
<Zuz|Kubuntu> this laptop seems faster
<Zuz|Kubuntu> then when it had windows
<Zuz|Kubuntu> hello
<akSeya> guys.. i have kppp configured properly, every time I open it, it asks my user password...
<DaskreeCH> Zuz|Kubuntu: quite possible Widows gets bogged down very easily
<akSeya> is there a way to bypass this?
<DaskreeCH> akSeya: mebbe
<DaskreeCH> I'm assuming it's using kdesudo which means if you set up a nopasswd in sudo it won't You can pretty easily google that
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i heard that amarok  is the best player out there, i cant wait to try it
<akSeya> hum.. thanks for the top DaskreeCH
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: ok deleted quiet and it ran script now how do i know what that script means
<DaskreeCH> Daemon: It's the same script as before it's just telling what it does now. If it stopped what did it stop at ?
<Daemon> DaskreeCH: segfault error 4 in init
<DaskreeCH> Daemon: !!
<DaskreeCH> Daemon: oook well then choose CD check on the main menu I think something has corrupted the CD
<DaskreeCH> If that passes then someone will have to take a deeper look. I'll probably be gone by then
<senorpedro> is there a good music player that has last.fm integration and is not amarok?
<DaskreeCH> Songbird?
<senorpedro> no thats crap too
<senorpedro> i need something in qt
<Captain_Haddock> senorpedro: I'm pretty sure vlc has a last.fm option.
<Captain_Haddock> and it's in qt
<senorpedro> sure? i always thought it is gtk
<Captain_Haddock> senorpedro: it was, yes
<drvoodoo> that's right, vlc uses QT now
<senorpedro> they ported to qt?
<senorpedro> hm it looks different than the other kde apps....is this the statically linked stuff (like e.g. opera) ?
<DaskreeCH> senorpedro: Yep the whole thing
<DaskreeCH> I would guess it's static VLC seems to prefer that overall
<senorpedro> so why did they statically link it?
<senorpedro> it doesnt fit into my desktop's look n feel
<senorpedro> omg vlc takes 67mb of ram.......why so much?
<Captain_Haddock> it's skinnable
<ign0ramus> VLC is qt in both Windows and in Linux (not sure about OS X)
<Captain_Haddock> There might be a compile flag to avoid the static linking; not sure.
<Zuz|Kubuntu> does the kde wallet comes with kubuntu or did i install it?
<ign0ramus> Zuz|Kubuntu, it is a part of a Kubuntu install, but you can configure it in System Settings
<Captain_Haddock> it's a bloody pita :S
<Zuz|Kubuntu> should i have it on?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> ignoramus
<ign0ramus> Zuz|Kubuntu, that's up to you
<Captain_Haddock> if you're not annoyed by its prompts, yes.
<ign0ramus> !kwallet | Zuz|Kubuntu
<ubottu> Zuz|Kubuntu: kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i was just looking at it near the sound and what it looks like open programs near the clock and i saw the wallet
<ign0ramus> Zuz|Kubuntu, i believe default behavior is for the wallet to close after 5 minutes of inactivity, but i might be wrong (I personally disable it)
<Zuz|Kubuntu> thanks, i just did too
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i got my pw's memorized
<ign0ramus> Zuz|Kubuntu, alternatively, you can just set it not to show up in System Tray if that's what's bothering you :)
<custom_> hi all...what version of kde does karmic use?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> thanks
<Zuz|Kubuntu> any big advantages on having different desktops?
<ign0ramus> custom_, don't know (not supported in this channel), but I would imagine 4.3RC 1
<custom_> ok - thanks
<ign0ramus> Zuz|Kubuntu, if you work with many apps open or have a smaller display (like a netbook), they can help you stay organized
<Zuz|Kubuntu> do they help in terms of memory management?
<ign0ramus> Zuz|Kubuntu, no.
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i remember seeing them when i did some software testing with redhat but that was a loooong time ago
<ign0ramus> Zuz|Kubuntu, with dual monitor setups being all the rage, it's a good way to multitask (I guess... another feature I don't really use) :)
<Zuz|Kubuntu> :)
<strife25> hi i recently applied some updates and none of my tasks are showing up on the task bar. has anyone else run into this problem?
<DaskreeCH> strife25: tried logging out and pressing alt+e then logging back in?
<kde-devel> Is it possible to install karmic release trhough internet, via jaunty?
<strife25> ok, will try that
<strife25> my other question is that i am unable to have my videos go fullscreen in KDE. if i make dragon player go full screen, the last frame displays at the size it originally was and the rest of the screen is black
<strife25> this problem oddly fixes itself when this error appears out of no where saying something along the lines of "KDE is unable to do compositing right now, please restart...", the main detail there being KDE + compositing
<JuJuBee> Im running kde 4.3 rc1 and my task manager is not showing running apps. I encounterd this last week and forget what I did to fix.
<KrispyKreme> what's a good app to clear all cookies/web browsing/etc on kubuntu?
<KrispyKreme> one more question. I am currently dual booting windows xp pro and kubuntu 9.04. when I load windows xp and delete something on that partition, it never gets deleted when I reboot and boot that partition up again. What is an explanation for that?
<seevee> install flash for firefox?
<seevee> Can I use apt-get instead of adept manager?
<seevee> Adept manager keeps crashing.
<seevee> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree --- gives "download done. Flash Plugin installed." Flash sites still tell me to download the latest flash plugin.
<seevee> Help?
#kubuntu 2009-07-08
<BlueChili> you may try to download the plugin manually
<L3d> hi
<BlueChili> seevee: what's the uotput of: ls /usr/lib/mozilla
<L3d> any one know a good ati 9000 drv ??
<L3d> its sommetin ubuntu changed right ?
<BlueChili> seevee: sorry it's ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<L3d> upd manager ?
<BlueChili> L3d: there's a problem with Xorg and ati drivers
<L3d> 3rd?
<L3d> im gona search
<L3d> .
<L3d> .. damn double clicks
<L3d> eh ticks ..
<BlueChili> L3d: the solution it's to roll back xorg to the previous version, the one shipped with Intrepid if I recall
<L3d> 8.04 ? can u say what version xorg?
<BlueChili> L3d: 8.10's version
<L3d> wil do and i gued
<L3d> gues its just the prev version
<L3d> thnx man
<seevee> Bluechili: ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins gives flashplugin-alternative.so
<BlueChili> L3d: ok, google it a bit, it should come up within the top reults
<BlueChili> seevee: whatś happens is that you have installed a version of flash, probably from gnash, so the alternatives and the propietary plash plugin don't get along
<nikitis> Is there a good web page designer for linux?
<BlueChili> seevee: on your package manager search for flash, remove any plugin, gnash, swfdec or whatever
<seevee> BlueChili: ok, but the package manager gives me the bomb nearly every time I run it.
<BlueChili> seeve: that may act as a flash alternative, then again do a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<seevee> ok. in process.
<BlueChili> seevee: if the package manager it's kicking you, open konsole and use aptitude ;)
<seevee> BlueChili: You rock!
<seevee> it's running.
<seevee> I removed in pkg mgr and ran the apt-get command, restarted firefox, and it works.
<BlueChili> seevee: nice :)
<BlueChili> !info kopmoze
<ubottu> Package kopmoze does not exist in jaunty
<BlueChili> !info kompoze
<ubottu> Package kompoze does not exist in jaunty
<typ30n3gativ3> how do i back up my kmail?
<emarus> Hey there everyone - I've got Ubuntu 9.04 installed (also tried this on 8.1) and the NIC that I'm using is a 3com 3c900-tpo. It's not being recognized as an 'eth' but rather as 'pan0'. I can't use it at all. Any ideas?
<Serpardum> you try googling for something like "eth pan0 nic ubuntu" ?
<Serpardum> and you might want to try in #ubuntu
<akSeya> guys.. i have some problem with with my touchpad.. probably you all may know what I'll say next..
<akSeya> while I'm typing, if I touch it with my hand, it clicks elsewhere
<wirechief_> akSeya: what lappy ?
<akSeya> it's an Acer Aspire 5920
<wirechief_> ah ha
<wirechief_> using fn f7 might toggle it on/off
<akSeya> yeah.. but I don't want to turn it off..
<wirechief_> it worked on my Acer Aspire one
<wirechief_> oh
<wirechief_> hehe well ok
<wirechief_> google synclient
<akSeya> i was trying to use gsynaptics to configure it.. but had no success
<wirechief_> there are tricks for making it wait a few seconds before moving
<fg56lx> Is there any other type of package management besides kpackagekit? (like the old add/remove or aptitude in 8.10)
<wirechief_> i use a external mouse, that mousepad is a total disaster when trying to type
<eamonn> Hey, I have an annoying issue with kpackagekit, anyone know if its common?
<emarus> Thanks Serpardum - I've tried both of those things, to no avail... It's a curious problem
<eamonn> Nobody?
<eamonn> Anyone have a problem with kpackagekit, one that results in it telling you that a synched process took too long, and that they need to fork?
<rodolfojcj> good night <---> buenas noches
<rodolfojcj> greetings for everyone <---> saludos para todos
<eamonn> No bites?  Darn.
<eamonn> Does anyone have a consise way to apply the alredy cached updates with apt, then?
<eamonn> What do you do on an IRC server other then talk!?
<bazhang> eamonn, support for Kubuntu OS here, chit chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<eamonn> If anyone wants me to stfu and go away, just say so :(
<eamonn> Hello, anybody there?
<bazhang> yes, support question eamonn ?
<eamonn> I can hear my own echo in here...
<fetusbubble> just for the sake of it.
<fetusbubble> 18:21:51 | < eamonn> Anyone have a problem with kpackagekit, one that results in it telling you that a synched process took too long, and that they need to fork?
<eamonn> Yeah.  I was not sure if I was connected.
<eamonn> Anyhow, anybody know about that?
<eamonn> I would not be surprised if someone'd fixed the bug, but I can't do anything about it, as the bug manifests it's self as I try to apply updates!
<eamonn> I never had a problem with Adept, up to and including the point at which I used it to upgrade.
<m4v> I get that bug sometimes, I just ignore it and fire up apt-get
<akSeya> i changed the some configurations on xorg.conf, but synclient changes are not working at all
<eamonn> How do I apply the cached updates with apt-get?
<akSeya> for example, a simple synclient -m 100 should show some info about pressure on the touchpad
<m4v> eamonn: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<m4v> eamonn: probably the upgrade is enough though
<rodolfojcj> do you know how to set a transparent taskbar with KDE 4.2 Kubuntu 9.04 ???
<eamonn> Someone prolly fixed the bug?  Thanks.
<fetusbubble> has anyone ever heard of random letters being inputed during high load.. even if i haven't touched the keyboard?
<eamonn> It decided to keep back four updates regarding lunix headers.  Is this normal?
<eamonn> No, though sometimes it randomly clicks, putting my cursor in the middle of a word.
<m4v> eamonn: yes, if you do want to update the kernel use apt-get dist-upgrade
<eamonn> Wait
<eamonn> it did something
<eamonn> I can't dump all of the text here, but let me see...
<m4v> !paste | eamonn
<ubottu> eamonn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fg57lx> Is there any package manager in 9.04 like the old add/remove and aptitude package managers in 8.10?
<eamonn> Thanks.
<eamonn> Yeah, we want the old packagers back, KPK fails :(
<akSeya> serv identify g4br13l
<m4v> you can install adept
<eamonn> it tells me that there is a corrupted filesystem tarfile
<fg57lx> eamonn: Yes, KPK is very lame.
<eamonn> And... oh no, corrupted package archive
<fg57lx> It just intalled fine for me.
<eamonn> rrors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/cups_1.3.9-17ubuntu3.2_i386.deb
<fg57lx> Try downloading the .deb from the ubuntu package database.
<akSeya> nice... :S
<m4v> is hard to guess without the complete error log
<fg57lx> eamonn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/adept There you go.
<eamonn> That would be nice if my package man was not crashing on me :(
<eamonn> I tried it with kpackage kit, hit the same brick wall that it always does.
<fg57lx> Is there not an add/remove anymore though? So you can browse through each category?
<eamonn> I don't know.  I also don't know if I should just call it a loss, move my files, and install a clean OS
<eamonn> Coulden't it be a persistant problem with OOword or something?  It had to be the package maniger...
<eamonn> Anyone know where I can find a non-corrupt copy of "cups_1.3.9-17ubuntu3.2_i386.deb"?
<eamonn> So, nobody has anything new to add?
<eamonn> (again, stop me if I get annoying)
<fg56lx> !add/remove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add/remove
<bazhang> best to wait more than a minute to get an answer.
<eamonn> I'll see what add/remove programs is called, hold on
<Daemon> any way to download youtube videos ?
<eamonn> There are several ways.
<eamonn> Do you have flash and everything?
<eamonn> (Firefox with the flash plugin)
<Daemon> eamonn: yup
<bazhang> youtube-dl Daemon
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl | Daemon
<ubottu> Daemon: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<eamonn> You win.
<bazhang> Daemon, youtube-dl -t url
<akSeya> any idea why synclient changes are not working on the fly? here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m5a9c9b68
<eamonn> Apt-get only downloads the packages, or does it install them also?
<Daemon> bazhang: ty is that a synaptic package or command line
<eamonn> Search for it in synaptic.
<bazhang> Daemon, I think you mean gui or command line; sudo apt-get install youtube-dl (use from the Konsole) ; apt-cache search youtube will give some results as well
<eamonn> Ohh, meticafe DL too... just in case someone wanted to DL from that.
<Daemon> sweetnes thanks guys
<akSeya> it does not work on the fly, and changes are lost after restart :@
<akSeya> I really don't get it...
<Daemon> bazhang: any tips to using youtube-dl or were to find it
<eamonn> What would be the command (or commands) to make apt install any upgrades or updates?
<eamonn> try typing "man youtube-dl" into your terminal.  "man foo" will find foo's manual pages, and show them to you.
<bazhang>  Daemon, youtube-dl -t url
<bazhang> Daemon, I think you mean gui or command line; sudo apt-get install youtube-dl (use from the Konsole) ; apt-cache search youtube will give some results as well
<eamonn> He means where in his GUI
<eamonn> not where to find the package
<david_> got an apt-get lock can't undo...forgot all the different ways to fix...anyone remind me pls?
<david_> apt-get install -f doesn't work, neither does dpkg --configure -a
<bazhang> !aptfix | david_
<ubottu> david_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Daemon> bazhang: ok i have installed the youtube-dl package now how do i use it
<eamonn> man youtube-dl
<Daemon> eamonn: what is man
<eamonn> Daemon: it is a command to look up the manual page of the command.
<david_> bazhang: thank you, system unlocked now :-)
<eamonn> Daemon: Type man man, it'll explain it's self (skip the complicated-looking part and read the description)
<bazhang> Daemon, no need to man; in konsole (command line), type : youtube-dl -t (url of the video you want to download here)
<eamonn> Daemon: When I say 'type', I mean open up a terminal and type it.
<Daemon> lemme try it
<bazhang> Daemon, you need a youtube url to do it with.
<Daemon> bazhang: seems to be working now were do i find my videos
<bazhang> Daemon, check your home folder
<bittin> somone here knows anything about wvdail?
<Daemon> bazhang: any way to get a better quality video?
<bazhang> Daemon, from youtube?
<Daemon> bazhang: yes sir
<bazhang> Daemon, afaik their video quality is quite low
<BluesKaj> youtube does have an HD section
<glennwhip> my processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58, should i be using 64bit version or is 32 bit OK?
<kaotikzen> you can use either
<glennwhip> i've been using 32bit but i just wanted to be sure
<kaotikzen> you might find 64 bit to be a bit faster
<kaotikzen> might is an operative word there though
<bittin> somone know how to get mobile broadband to work with wvdail?
<glennwhip> seems it's harder to find programs for 64bit
<glennwhip> this kde 4.3 rc is a nice piece of work
<linuxman410> is kde 4.3 included in karmic 9.10
<Dragnslcr> Yes
<linuxman410> cool downloading now
<bittin> here is the error: http://pastebin.se/198471
<fg56lx> Is there any reason that updates would be rediculously slow? I get great down speeds usually, but im installing quite a few programs and its going very slow. Over an hour to fetch 70mb.
<akSeya> i see some sites about installing kde3 on kubuntu 9.04 , the problem is that they point to http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/ and I get only ERROR 403 on that site
<akSeya> is there any other way to install kde3 on kubuntu 9.04?
<akSeya> or should I stay with 8.04?
<fg56lx> akSeya: There is the KDE3.5 remix of 9.04.
<terettes15> i need help
<fetusbubble> what with?
<fg56lx> !question | terettes15
<ubottu> terettes15: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<terettes15> installing programs. every time i try to install one it gives me this message - There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<akSeya> fg56lx, but since I already have 9.04 installed, isn't there a way to install kde3.5 over it?
<akSeya> i found some how to, but as I said, they refers to that site...
<terettes15> i have tried everything to fix it but nothing is working
<dannei> en español
<glennwhip> akSeya: why you want 3.5 ... 4.3 is so much better
<fg56lx> akSeya: I'm pretty sure there is.
<fg56lx> glennwhip: Not at all. KDE4 is horrible.
<akSeya> glennwhip, it has some nice visual features...
<fg56lx> But this isnt the place for that discussion.
<terettes15> and i have been on here many times and no one answers me back
<akSeya> but I don't like it.. this visual features are not really necessary
<fg56lx> akSeya: you should be able to just add the kde3 repos, and then 'sudo apt-get install kde3-desktop
<stephens> does anyone know how to make a program use a certain network interface?
<dannei> hola
<fetusbubble> is there any difference between using aptitude and apt-get?
<stephens> dannei: hola. Solo hablas espanol?
<glennwhip> sorry just saying i liked 3.5 but now that i've used 4.x and got used to it is getting better
<akSeya> fg56lx, yeap.. i tried that, but it said that that repo doesnt have the public signature
<terettes15> me fetusbubble?
<dannei> si, dime por favor donde consigo para chat en español
<stephens> !es | dannei
<ubottu> dannei: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fetusbubble> no, that was directed at everyone
<dannei> gracias
<terettes15> ok
<akSeya> I found that the pgp should be in http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/public.gpg .. but as I said.. forbidden :(
<bittin> no iam going to bed and trying to fix it when iam more non tired
<fg56lx> fetusbubble: aptitude and apt-get are the same thing
<terettes15> im trying to install programs. every time i try to install one it gives me this message - There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<fg56lx> akSeya: I wouldnt recommend using the 3.5 remix anyway. I tried it at first because i was appauled at kde4.1, and i encounted problems almost every day with the 3.5remix.
<stephens> terettes15: I just ignore it. I checked a few times, and could not find a problem
<terettes15> damn i cant instal any programs than
<stephens> terettes15: try running sudo apt-get update in a a terminal
<stephens> pastebin the output
<stephens> !pastebin > terettes15
<ubottu> terettes15, please see my private message
<fg56lx> I would either recommend sticking with 8.04, switching to gnome, or updating from kde 4.2 to 4.3(4.2.95) There is quite a difference between them and 4.3 is actually pretty nice.
<terettes15> tekteen: i have tried to update it through my terminal it didnt work
<tekteen> terettes15: you need to pastebin your output
<terettes15> how do i do that
<tekteen> I had ubottu send you the pastebin link
<tekteen> !pastebin > terettes15
<ubottu> terettes15, please see my private message
<terettes15> oh ok
<akSeya> fg56lx, looks like the site is up again.. now I'm able to apt-get update
<akSeya> already downloading kubuntu-desktop-kde3 ... hope it works ;)
<terettes15> tekteen: im sorry im still learning what do you mean my output?
<fg56lx> akSeya: I hope it works better for you than me. I just had problem after problem. And you cant get help here in the irc since its apparently ALOT different than kde4.
<tekteen> you type sudo apt-get update in a terminal. Then a lot of lines are printed. I need to know what it said.
<terettes15> ok
<terettes15> tekteen: ok i now pasted it what do i do now?
<tekteen> give me the link
<tekteen> I am sure ubottu said that :-\
<terettes15> no sorry
<terettes15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<terettes15> i think thats it
<tekteen> terettes15: the link to what you posted?
<terettes15> yes
<terettes15> tekteen: did it work?
<tekteen> terettes15: did you click paste?
<tekteen> if so, give me the url you are on right now
<terettes15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<terettes15> that should be it. i clicked paste
<tekteen> did you click paste after pasting it?
<terettes15> yes
<tekteen> terettes15: do it again. Put a name in the poster field
<Serpardum> wht's the command to create a link?
<tekteen> Serpardum: ln
<tekteen> ln -s for a symbolic link
<Serpardum> ln for LiNk  kay, thanks
<Serpardum> what's diff between symbolic and regular?
<terettes15> tekteen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212363/
<Serpardum> I've heard of symbolic links and that's what I've always thought of links as.
<tekteen> Serpardum: regular is hard wired. That means that neither one is more "real" then the other
<tekteen> but they need to be on the same partition
<Serpardum> Oh, kinda like making a diectory entry pointing to the real entry.  got it
<tekteen> symbolic links are pointers to the "real" file
<Serpardum> kay, thanks
<tekteen> Serpardum: there was no error :-\
<tekteen> oops, wrong person
<tekteen> terettes15:  there was no error :-\
<tekteen> terettes15: now do sudo apt-get upgrade
<terettes15> ok
<tekteen> terettes15: did that cmd print any errors?
<terettes15> no
<tekteen> terettes15: then you should be good
<terettes15> tekteen: now its saying some pachages could not be autheticated
<tekteen> don't worry
<terettes15> ok
<terettes15> but when i go into adept installer i still get the same message and it wont let me install any of my programs
<tekteen> terettes15: I do not know why
<fg56lx> Is there any way to edit what is in the kmenu?
<tekteen> terettes15: the issue is wit the gui. Not the your system
<terettes15> i just need a new computer
<tekteen> fg56lx: kmenueditor?
<tekteen> fg56lx: kmenuedit
<fg56lx> "Package kmenuedit is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<tekteen> :-\
<tekteen> I already have it installed
<tekteen> did you check?
<fg56lx> Ah, i did have it, just didnt have an icon for it in the editor.
<fg56lx> Thanks.
<tekteen> np
 * tekteen needs to go
<terettes15> tekteen: is there anyone else that might be able to help me
<tekteen> terettes15: maybe
<tekteen> I just waited until the update that fixed it
<terettes15> oh
<tekteen> you prob have an old version of kubuntu?
<terettes15> yeah i do. this computer could hold anything else
<terettes15> couldn't*
<linuxman410> how old is your computer
<terettes15> my computer was rebiult from a windows xp computer
<linuxman410> what are the specs
<terettes15> linuxman410: will you be on later
<linuxman410> maybe if not i will be on early in morning
<terettes15> ok cause i have to go
<linuxman410> ok
<KDesk> I want to download the source kdebase deb package of KDE 4.3rc that is used in Jaunty, where can I get it? Is it the same as the one of Karmic?
<eamonn> I try to open firefox, and it tells me "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*."
<fetusbub1le> .
<fetusbub1le> failure
<Serpardum> eamonn: https://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=44255
<Serpardum> I just googled for "compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1" with quotes and it came up
<Serpardum> google is your friend
<eamonn> Well, how do you know that I have a working browser at all ;)
<fg56lx> How can i diable the firefox icon in the system tray?
<Serpardum> because one comes with kubuntu and this is #kubuntu
<eamonn> I also googled it.  They told me to order it to "sudo xulrunner-1.9 --register-global", I did, and it was fixed.
<eamonn> Google is, in deed, my friend :)
<eamonn> Also, I'd suggest to everyone to have at least two browsers installed, in case one fails.
<Serpardum> I always do
<Serpardum> in windows, in linux, wheverever
<eamonn> What is a good secondary for vanilla ubuntu?  Opera?
<Serpardum> although you can ftp to netscape.com and ftp a browser there
<Serpardum> I wonder if that's still active
<fg56lx> Serpardum: Well, both Dolphin and Konqueror can browse the web, and they are both installed by default.
<eamonn> If you are a guru.
<eamonn> But if you are a guru, you probably won't have a problem in the first place.
<Serpardum> I could never figure out how to put in a url in dolphin
<eamonn> lol
<eamonn> Dolphin can browse?
<eamonn> Didn't bill gates try that?
<eamonn> Yeah, and when he did it, it landed him in anti-trust court.
 * fetusbubble tries it out of curiousity
<Serpardum> but he did it anyway
<eamonn> By implimenting that, is dolphin admitting that it is a good idea?
<eamonn> Because I still think that it is a dumb idea.
<eamonn> I think that you should have a GUI program, and subprograms that are connected via pipes that do the browsing/file messing.
<Serpardum> I can't figure out how to open a web site in dolphin
<fetusbubble> "Dolphin does not support web pages, the web browser has been launched"
<Serpardum> how did you type in the url fetusbubble?
<fetusbubble> Serpardum: right click on the location, edit, http://www.google.com
<eamonn> Speaking of windows, on an other (fast) machine, I'm dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu.
<eamonn> I'm so proud of ubuntu... it runs most of the games that I could find better.
<eamonn> (Namely OpenGL games, such as Nexuiz and Assault Cube)
<fetusbubble> except for the ones without a linux port or that don't play too well with wine ];
<Serpardum> never heard of Assult Cube
<Serpardum> or Nexuis really
<fg56lx> How can i diable the firefox icon in the system tray?
<Serpardum> delte it
<eamonn> Haven't tried many WINE games...
<eamonn> (on that comp anyway)
<Serpardum> right click, delete
<Serpardum> er, no
<fg56lx> There is no delete.
<Serpardum> hmm... left click and delete key?
<Serpardum> If orget
<eamonn> I wish Tiberian Sun worked on WINE...
<Serpardum> let me get linux desktop up
<fg56lx> Serpardum: This is in the "system tray"
<eamonn> Left click, select "do not display"
<Serpardum> oh you need to remove it
<eamonn> On the KDE bar thing its...
<eamonn> Right click, Ctl+R
<Serpardum> right click and quit
<fg56lx> Left click does nothing, neither does right click ctlr+r.
<eamonn> What are you clicking on?
<fetusbubble> speaking of that.. is there any way to run pidgin in the background on KDE? on gnome i know there's a 'notification area' thingie for the panels.. but on KDE it's totally different o.O
<eamonn> The Icon in question, right?
<fg56lx> Yes.
<eamonn> There is a system tray
<eamonn> Let me see what the name of the toy is
<fg56lx> I found it.
<eamonn> Yeah, it is system tray
<fg56lx> ksystraycmd
<fg56lx> Had to hide that.
<eamonn> The pastebin thing is so cool, btw
<eamonn> Being able to switch between copied strings
<eamonn> Back on windows, I had to have a notepad window open as scratch paper :P
<eamonn> hey, if I want to reinstall cupsd, what command would that be?
<eamonn> "apt-get install cupsd"?
<eamonn> My existing copy seems to be corrupt
<eamonn> Hey, if anyone is having trouble with minimised apps not showing up
<eamonn> The solution is to add the "task manager" widget to the bar.  That took me so long to figure out, and I'd hate for anyone else to have to.
<MakkaPakka> Not sure if this belongs in here, or #kde:   dpkg: error processing ... kdebase-runtime... trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu', which is also in package kdesudo
<MakkaPakka> Thats coming from following the 4.2.4 note in the /topic
<MakkaPakka> How do I fix it?
<silentContender> How do I fix this error? "Object::connect: No such signal KLineEdit::downPressed() in /build/buildd/amarok-2.1.1mysql5.1.30/amarok-2.1.1/src/widgets/ProgressiveSearchWidget.cpp:57
<silentContender> QSystemTrayIcon::setVisible: No Icon set"
<racecar56> why is pidgin starting up every time i start kde, i dont want it to do that
<darthanubis> racecar56: close pidgin before you logoff
<darthanubis> kde remembers running programs
<yoga> After upgard to KDE 4.3 RC1, my Task Manager does not show any task at all.
<racecar56_> darthanubis: is it possible to make it not remember it/ignore pidgin/something
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, what about a good netbook for linux?
<COm_BOY> Acer Aspire One
<QuantumKaos> why?
<QuantumKaos> and with what distro?
<COm_BOY> is better then others netbooks
<COm_BOY> plz dont go for ASUS EE PC
<QuantumKaos> sure ill not :D
<QuantumKaos> trust me :D
<QuantumKaos> but could u explain further?
<COm_BOY> there are quite a lot of netbooks
<darthanubis> racecar56_: I told you
<darthanubis> racecar56: close pidgin before you logoff
<COm_BOY> like... IBM , MSI Wind.. and almost every vendor is offering netbooks now a days
<QuantumKaos> COm_BOY: u kiddin me or what? i no, i just want to know why u suggest aspire
<COm_BOY> because I like it :D
<coppro> firefox has some serious rendering issues: http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8572/badtabs.png
<fetusbubble> hah
<fetusbubble> maybe it's just biased.
<coppro> It's been like this since Ubuntu shipped the new, hideous theme
<skreech> QuantumKaos: ASUS Is in the dog house now
<QuantumKaos> who let it out?
<QuantumKaos> woof woof
<skreech> QuantumKaos: sold a few million LInux EEE PCs infact the EEE PCs got on the map because they were Linux devices and now they are shouting out Linux on the netbook market and only offering WIndows XP and WIndows 7
<skreech> Linux community isn't happy with them
<skreech> QuantumKaos: what's important to you in a netbook?
<QuantumKaos> porn?
<skreech> DEll
<skreech> or HP actually
<QuantumKaos> hmmm... DS!
<skreech> in any case
<skreech> I'm out!
<khaije|amalt> could someone try to connect to http://basillica.dontexist.net pls?
<khaije|amalt> it shouldn't be accessible, but i can't tell if my gw is doing local loopback or if it's misconfigured
<namelezz> do we have changing of  log on screen like windows
<divobtech> hllo
<namelezz>  do we have changing of  log on screen like windows?
<divobtech> someone can say me how to answer a specific personne On quassel Irc
<divobtech> please
<divobtech> #HanzZ
<namelezz> on ubuntu 8.04 u can change the log on screen
<namelezz> can u do it on ubuntu 9
<divobtech> namelezz you talk with me?
<namelezz> yes........on ubuntu 8.04 u can change the log on screen .......can u change it on ubuntu 9???
<namelezz> <divodtech>yes........on ubuntu 8.04 u can change the log on screen .......can u change it on ubuntu 9???
<kasperooney>  namelezz: it is possible to change the log on screen and also the splash screen on ubuntu 9.04 :)
<namelezz> <kasperooney>how can i do it??
<namelezz> <kasperooney>change the log on screen picture
<kasperooney>  namelezz: i suppose u know that u can select the log in screen from system-->administration-->login window?
<jussi01> !tab | namelezz
<ubottu> namelezz: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kasperooney>  namelezz: search google for login screens
<namelezz> <kasperooney>ok
<divobtech> __-osh-__: divobtech
<kasperooney>  namelezz: and then point the downloaded theme in the login window
<Mist_> Under Kubuntu 9.04, is it the usb-creator or the usb-imagewriter to use in order to make a bootable usb flash drive with for example mix install of Ubuntu with an IMG file?
<Mist_> guide refers to gnome ubuntu and adminstration->system so kubuntu doesn't have that setup he he.
<jussi01> Mist_: if you have an img file, then its the writer, if you have an iso its the creator
<Mist_> jussi01: thanks :) I  installed creator and was looking for img file. Didn't notice untill u said it now that is is for iso ^^
<jussi01> :D
<Mist_> im about to install on an nc10 :P
<Mist_> samsung nc10 seem feel very nice. No wonder it is in the top with the asus 1000he
<Mist_> now.. why don't I use unetbotin for instead.. good question Mist_ :P very good question indeed. I must have alzheimers 0o
<Mist_> ah.. I don't. Because it doesn't have 9.04 available it seems.
<Mist_> sorry for talking to myself, I just like to share information around me in case anyone learn from it by accidently picking it up :)
<Autoscum> Hello.
<Autoscum> Does anyone have any experience with Wine? I'm trying to run a Windows game, it runs perfectly until it wants a CD.
<Autoscum> There are no working cracks for it.
<Autoscum> I set the drive in Wine, select the directory it's mounted in and nothing happens.
<vinay-India> check www.winehq.org for compatibility
<Autoscum> Compatibility with what? :/
<vinay-India> game
<vinay-India> i know little
<Autoscum> Yeah, it is compatible.
<Autoscum> There are screenshots. :)
<vinay-India> ok
<vinay-India> ohh so u have issues with virtual drives?
<Autoscum> Yeah
<Autoscum> Issues with virtual drives. :)
<vinay-India> k
<Autoscum> Oh, wait.
<Autoscum> The ISO doesn't mount. :(
<Autoscum> I use the mount /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<Autoscum> Then when I go to the directory, it's empty.
<Autoscum> :/
<eyebex> hey, does anyone know how to scale prints in okular? I have a pdf-document sized 152 x 229 mm and when i print it on a din a4 paper it does not scale up to fit the page correctly. it works with adobe reader
<Autoscum> eyebex: Have you read the documentation? :)
<Autoscum> It should be there.
<eyebex> thx i'll try
<vinay-India> pavan_:
<pavan_> vinay-India: :
<vinay-India> yaa
<vinay-India> ru from blr?
<vinay-India> ru Pavan Keshavamurthy??
<eyebex> i searched the ubuntuusers.de wiki but there's nothing about it. is there any other? i even can't find it on okular.kde.org
<Autoscum> eyebex: Try the "Help" button :)
<Autoscum> lol
<vinay-India> press F1 lols
<eyebex> i read it before but there's no information about it
<vinay-India> may be okular at present does not support that
<eyebex> what is miss is the option "scale to page size " or something like that in the print-window
<vinay-India> so u wanna resize the document eyebex??
<teiwaz> hi
<teiwaz> привет
<eyebex> yes, i want to fit the text to the din A4 page without big borders. Adobe Reader and also evince does that
<vinay-India> compared to adobe pdf reader okular is 2 simple
<Autoscum> vinay-India: привет, товарищ
<Autoscum> :D
<eyebex> (while evince slides the text a bit)
<vinay-India> that is russian sccript
<Autoscum> Heh.
<heroid> привет
<vinay-India>  ????????
<vinay-India> eyebex: y don't u use printer options
<eyebex> which options do you mean exactly?
<vinay-India> even most printers have all such options
<teiwaz> anybody try to instal Fallout 3 in kubuntu?
<teiwaz> народ, кто нить устанавливал 3 далаут на кубунту?
<teiwaz> *фалаут
<Autoscum> teiwaz: It will probably work
<Autoscum> :)
<Autoscum> teiwaz: Hold on, I'll try to run it with Wine
<eyebex> i have a brother dcp 135 but there are no options to scale size
<teiwaz> Autoscum, i'll try thank
<heroid> Were planing a conferenc in august Free Software Conference visit our website
<heroid> http://kosovasoftwarefreedom.org/
<heroid> http://kosovasoftwarefreedom.org/
<FloodBotK2> heroid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Autoscum> Sorry, didn't work. :(
<Autoscum> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fg56lx> Anyone have any tips on getting an Atheros wireless chipset to work?
<Peace-> fg56lx: here works
<Peace-> fg56lx: need of help for that?
<fg56lx> It jsut works out of the box for you?
<Peace-> well yes but sometimes ath5k doesn't work for a fucking bug i think
<Peace-> it doesn't show the network
<fg56lx> Ive gotten it to work twice. Most of the time i just cant get it to work.
<Peace-> i dunno why
<fg56lx> Thats what happens to me.
<fg56lx> It just wont see any networks.
<fg56lx> Even my router that is 6 inches form the laptop.
<Peace-> well i have used madwifi
<fg56lx> And if i enter the ssid manually, it says nosignal.
<Peace-> yea yeah
<fg56lx> How can i install that? I've tried using the "hardware drivers" but it never works.
<Peace-> i know
<Peace-> xD
<fg56lx> Ok, glad im not the only one that happens to!
<Peace-> just a second i will give you my link
<fg56lx> Thank you very much.
<Peace-> wtf this damned but that i hate
<Peace-> *damned bug
<Peace-> fg56lx: lokk at my blog here http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/kubuntu-904-atheros-communications-inc-ar242x-80211abg-wireless-pci-express-adapter-rev-01/
<Bauldrick> how can i remove old icons from kickoff application launcher?
<fg56lx> Peace-: Ok, Im following your guide and I get this "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<fg56lx> Does that mean it didnt work, or that it did and thats just a warning or what?
<fg56lx> That happened when I tried "sudo modprobe ath_pci"
<Peace-> fg56lx: which version of kubuntu ?
<fg56lx> 9.04
<Peace-> you should write blacklist.conf
<fg56lx> Thats what I did. I did "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<fg56lx> and added the blacklist ath5k.
<fg56lx> Peace-: I followed your guide, and it's still not working.
<fg57lx> Peace-: I restarted, and its still not working.
<blackflag> Hello all :) OT Im looking for a alternaive for ampache where I have file upload. Someone knows  a good webased software? Or can give me a hint for wath software type I have to look? Can someone help?
<Peace-> fg56lx: sorry i was out
<fg57lx> Not a problem.
<Peace-> fg56lx: lsmod | grep ath
<fg57lx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/212609/
<Peace-> fg56lx: mm sudo rmmod ath5k
<Peace-> fg56lx: looks like you have not blacklisted ath5k anyway..
<Peace-> fg56lx: mm sudo rmmod ath5k
<arkwired_> hola
<fg57lx> Peace-: "The program 'mm' can be found in the following packages:
<Peace-> fg56lx: without mm...
<fg57lx> Oh.
<Peace-> fg56lx:  mm = mumble
<fg57lx> Ok, did that command,.
<Peace-> now
<Peace-> iwlist ath0 scan
<arkwired_> who install paket .tar.gz???
<Peace-> arkwired_: ?
<fg57lx> Peace-: ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Peace-> wow :)
<Peace-> fg56lx: iwconfig
<arkwired_> i am not speak inglish good
<Peace-> arkwired_: on kubuntu you can install only deb
<Peace-> stop
<arkwired_> and ubuntu?
<fg57lx> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212619/ and also, after I did that last command there is no longer a "wireless" tab in the network manager widget
<eagles0513875> arkwired_: what language do you speak
<arkwired_> spanish
<eagles0513875> !es | arkwired_
<ubottu> arkwired_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles0513875> :)
<Peace-> fg57lx: lspci | grep Ath
<arkwired_> trx
<fg57lx> Peace-: 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<eagles0513875> de nada arkwired_
<Peace-> fg57lx: omg you have the same of mine
<Peace-> fg57lx: please read better the documentations... i have posted that card works for sure
<Peace-> fg57lx: anway
<fg57lx> I followed your guide to the letter.
<Peace-> fg57lx: i don't think so because you have not blacklisted ath5k
<Peace-> fg57lx: that is proved by your lsmod | grep ath
<fg57lx> I did blacklist it. And that is proved by this; http://paste.ubuntu.com/212624/
<arkwired_> a have tp link 56mb wi-fi ,pci card athero work good
<Peace-> fg57lx: you should answer to this , why you have ath5k on your lsmod if it's blacklisteed..
<frozen_flame> hay
<fg57lx> I dont know.
<frozen_flame> how are you?
<Peace-> fg57lx: you have made something of word that is the answer
<Peace-> fg57lx: dude i have right now that wifi card
<fg57lx> Peace-: Are you saying im lieing to you?
<Peace-> and it's working fine with ath_pci
<fg57lx> Why would I do that? Why would i purposfully do something like that when I am the one trying to get help?
<Peace-> i have not said you are lieing
<fg57lx> That pastebin is the full content of my "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" no more, no less.
<Peace-> i have said you have made someting of wrong
<Peace-> something
<Peace-> .
<fg57lx> How? I copy/pasted everything on your guide.
<Peace-> well if you have done right you should get only a driver: ath_pci
<Peace-> and iwconfig should show you ath0 interface
<fg57lx> I did just what your guide shows, and the only error that ever occured was the "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release."
<Peace-> fg57lx: i don't know it's your business now . that is the way
<Peace-> and it works on kubuntu 9.04
<Peace-> for sure
<fg57lx> Apparently it doesnt work on kubuntu 9.04 for sure.
<Jonty> is there a cannoical kde backup manager?
<Jonty> or even kubuntu?
<Peace-> fg57lx: well untill you use 2 drivers
<Peace-> for sure it doesn't work
<fg57lx> I blacklisted the driver, i don't know why its saying i didnt.
<Peace-> lsb_release -a
<fg57lx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/212647/
<fg57lx> And here is me going through your tutorial, word for word. http://paste.ubuntu.com/212644/
<bradley> ok
<bradley> when i go to myspace's app youcams, i try to connect my mic, the flash settings thing comes up and wont let me do anything
<bradley> any help
<bradley> som1 pls help
<Peace-> fg57lx:  and that error apperars only on fedora forum and some sidux forum ... http://www.sidux.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-14968.html
<Peace-> kubuntu 9.04 with standand packages and atheros ar242x here works with that tutorial sorry i can't help because here works
<fg57lx> Ok, but apparently that error has no problem here, since the blacklist does end in .conf
<Peace-> on you computer i don't know why it doesn't
<fg57lx> Im coming off a fresh install too.
<fg57lx> Just lastnight.
<Peace-> i have no idea
<Peace-> here works it's the only think i can say
<Peace-> and i have used that tutorial
<Peace-> no error when i have made that stuff
<Peace-> the strange thing is the blalisted module not blacklisted xD
<fg57lx> Do you think it would work if that wasnt happening?
<Peace-> i dunno
<Peace-> never see that
<Peace-> this is my lspci http://pastebin.ca/1487992
<Peace-> and i have the same stuff as you can see
<fg57lx> Peace-: What if i put that line in "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" instead of "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" becuase I know "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" works, because i added "blacklist pcspkr" to it earlier and it stopped it.
<Peace-> fg57lx: i dunno, try it if you think can be usefull
<fg57lx> Alright, ill try.
<fg57lx> Ok, what was the command that checked to see if it was blacklisted or not?
<Peace-> read that tutorial...
<Peace-> lsmod | grep ath
<Peace-> but you should restart the pc...
<fg57lx> Your tutorial never mentions "lsmod | grep ath
<fg56lx> Peace-: Ok, I restarted, and its still doing the not showing connections thing.
<Peace-> fg56lx: no more idea
<fg56lx> Thanks anyway.
<fg56lx> !join #wireless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #wireless
<|PaperTiger|> What's the best program to unzip .rar files?
<fg56lx> |PaperTiger|: Ark.
<riano> |PaperTiger|: unrar ?
<Peace-> !restrictedformats | riano
<ubottu> riano: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<riano> unrar is a restricted format?
<Peace-> ark after installing that stuff manage rar
<|PaperTiger|> fg56lx, I get an error with Ark when I try unzip this file
<fg56lx> |PaperTiger|: "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<Peace-> unrar and unrar-nonfree or something like that
<|PaperTiger|> Thanks :)
<Peace-> unrar
<Peace-> unrar-nonfree
<Peace-> unrar-free
<|PaperTiger|> How can I view a .rar comment?
<alarm> hello, anyone experienced a really slow login into kde after upgrading kernel ?
<alarm> my system needs like 3 times more time to boot into kde after upgrading to the latest kernel and reinstalling nvidia
<riano> mine's the same still, do you know of any other changes you made?
<alarm> asking me ?
<crazy_bus> I get the ubuntu drum sound on messages in gnome programs like firefox.  How can I turn this off?  I tried turning all the notifications off in pulseaudio
<kubuntuuser> how do I check file transfer progress if plasma crashes during a large transfer?
<chris__> blop
<riano> kubuntuuser: thats a good question, the only way I can think off is by checking the filesize on the destination
<chris__> is there somebody here?
<riano> chris__: anything we can help you with? :)
<chris__> i just wana talk... some frenchs in the place?
<chris__> i just wana talk... some frenchs in the place?
<tsimpson> !fr | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yoga> When I apt-get upgrade, there are some packages 'hold back'.  What does that mean?
<whyty> ?? help
<riano> yoga: Those packages may conflict with currently installed packages or have dependencies that aren't yet available
<riano> whyty: whats the problem?
<whyty> i have a big and f..cking problem
<whyty> that's my cdrom
<yoga> riano: Aftar I did apt-get update , apt-get upgrade, my Taske Manager on the Panel does not show any task.
<whyty> the OS didn't want to see it
<riano> yoga: did you change any settings? maybe remove the taskbar from the panel?
<whyty> nope man
<whyty> i'd reinstall the Os many times
<whyty> and every time the OS never see the DVD-rw
<hateball> whyty: is it a laptop?
<whyty> yep
<whyty> it it a f..king laptop
<yoga> I did not change any setting.  I did try to remoce it from t the panel, and add the task manager wedget again, but it does not help, same problem again.
<bazhang> whyty, no cursing
<whyty>  it's boght from romania
<hateball> whyking: I have a issue on one of my laptops... where if the DVD is enabled in BIOS, it wont work in Linux...
<bazhang> whyty, some hardware issue? or problem with Kubuntu
<whyty> i have the same one
<hateball> Setting it to disabled.. it wont boot from it, but it works just fine in Linux
<whyty> man, i don't know
<whyty> i'm not pretty sure
<whyty> i tried to boot from it
<whyty> and it never works
<bazhang> whyty, burn another cd
<whyty> man
<bazhang> whyty, first, check the md5 of the iso
<whyty> it's not the cd
<whyty> it's the optical unit
<bazhang> whyty, then burn at very low speed, and do the disk integrity check
<whyty> the DVD writer
<bazhang> whyty, hardware then
<whyty> hmmmm
<riano> yoga: I have no idea what the problem could be, google doesn't seem to tell me much either.. maybe your taskbar widget is kaput
<bazhang> ##hardware whyty
<whyty> what i want to tell u
<whyty> it's that it works a time
<lovre> hi all
<yoga> riano: How do I reset my panel?
<bazhang> whyty, then follow the instructions I give you
<whyty> i had before linux the big shit named WINDOWS
<bazhang> whyty, STOP cursing.
<whyty> ok
<lovre> the software updates shown up, and there is 24 updates and 68 blocked updates. why are theese 68 updates blocked, and why., and can i unblock them?
<whyty> tell me
<riano> yoga, only thing I can think of is to add another panel first
<bazhang> whyty, follow the instructions I gave you above.
<whyty> i don't see the instructions
<whyty> please rewrite it
<riano> lovre: The blocked packages either have unmet dependencies or conflict with your currently installed packages. You can force install them by manually installing them rather than through an update
<bazhang> whyty, first, check the md5 of the iso  then burn at very low speed, and do the disk integrity check
<bazhang> !md5 | whyty
<ubottu> whyty: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> whyty, keep it in channel (no PM)
<whyty> ok
<whyty> ok, i understud
<lovre> riano: so i can expect due to theese conflicts that i wont have critical updates on my system? That doesnt make much sense. :(
<whyty> but it's possible that the hardware is the problem
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<whyty> cause now i'm on linux
<bazhang> whyty, then ask in ##hardware
<whyty> ok tnx a lot
<riano> lovre: Critical's wouldn't be blocked I don't think
<bazhang> no problem
<lovre> riano: ok, thanx
<yoga> riano: Add another panel, then add Task Manager, also negative.
<lovre> whats the command for database update?
<riano> lovre: apt-get update?
<lovre> riano: i was thinking about the local update that keeps track of my files....
<riano> yoga: it doesn't show any program, not minimalized ones either?   -- I'm still pondering how this is happening
<riano> lovre: updatedb?
<lovre> riano: yes, thats it. ty
<yoga> riano: It shows a problem.  The newly added panel become shorter after I add the Task Manager.
<christian86> hi all, how can i switch off/deactivate the monitor power off effect in jaunty for e.g. presentation. it is a bit annoying if monitor turns off every 10minutes :)
<hatser> when will there be a skype version for jaunty?
<yoga> riano: There is no task shows up on on the newly added task manager neither.
<lovre> system settings -> display ->power control
<lovre> christian86: system settings -> display ->power control
<christian86> lovre: i still switched of the energy function :(
<riano> yoga: do you have any other users on your computer?
<yoga> riano: yes I have, try that one?
<christian86> lovre: or should i activate and set all values to zero, in effection that they are deactivatet?
<riano> yoga: yeah, they have a different home folder and that might tell us if it's a setting or a gobal issue
<lovre> christian86: no, thats not it. i have the solution
<lovre> christian86: go go Advanced tab in system settings
<lovre> christian86: and click Power Management
<lovre> then select Edit profiles
<lovre> christian86: find the profile you use for presentations
<lovre> and on the right lower you can see Screen
<lovre> christian86: select it and uncheck the Enable display power management
<christian86> lovre: ah merci i think i found it^
<lovre> christian86: no problem
<yoga> riano: Actually I only have one user,  I am creating a new one.
<christian86> lovre: there are three tabs called "action" "screen" "processor and system"
<lovre> yes, you click on Screen
<lovre> christian86: There you can uncheck it
<christian86> lovre: yes big thx :)
<lovre> christian86: np
<whyty> bazhang a new problem
<whyty> if u can help me
<whyty> it seems that my browser it's down
<whyty> i use mozilla
<whyty> and it didn't open any pages
<lovre> whyty: what do you mean? it does even open? or it opens but doesnt show pageS?
<whyty> and i'm tring the arora and do same thing
<whyty> it opesn but not shows the pahges
<lovre> whyty: blank?
<whyty> pages*
<whyty> nope
<whyty> after few minutes
<whyty> it shown an network error
<whyty> but the network works
<lovre> hm
<riano> dns issue?
<lovre> whyty: can you open firefox and instead of URL adress, type this: 74.125.39.99
<lovre> riano: i was going for that
<lovre> whyty: does it open google with that address?
<whyty> yep
<whyty> and a few adresses
<lovre> whyty: ok then the problem is definettly DNS
<lovre> your DNS might be having problems
<lovre> whyty: try changing to different DNS in your Network settings
<riano> or just not be configured
<lovre> whyty: it will work
<whyty> ok, i understand now
<whyty> i have the main page on google
<whyty> and that it's the problem:P
<lovre> whyty: oh
<lovre> whyty: you didnt try to open other pages?
<whyty> nope
<lovre> whyty: might want to try other DNS anyway
<whyty> or i tried
<whyty> but few more didn't works
<yoga> riano: I just login to the new user, the task manager shows no program.  I fired up some apps.
<whyty> like yahoo, or  a few romanian
<riano> yoga: can you tell me which packages are held back by your updater?
<whyty> if i can remove on the main server yes
<whyty> but on my pc never work
<whyty> because i'm on static ip's
<whyty> :P
<whyty> i'm student
<lovre> whyty: i guessed so. I am also, and i share internet with a big local network.
<whyty> and i'm staying in the university campus, where the internet it's free, but it's very bad
<riano> whyty can you go into a konsole and do 'ping google.com' ?
<whyty> at me , it came yep
<whyty> sorry
<ce_pecex> dfrdghgdh
<whyty> yes
<lovre> whyty: there are two problems with this, the administration can block certain pages as they see fit, and other is when there are many people downloading the connection can get from slow to  unasable.. The sad truth is, you cant do anything about it, neither can i..
<whyty> i do also this
<ce_pecex> hah?????
<lovre> brr
<whyty> u're right
<whyty> i've many problem here
<whyty> and the big one is because some things are free or very chip, and are shitty
<yoga`> riano: kde-printer-applet kdebase-plasma kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-data kdegraphics-strigi-plugins kdeplasma-addons kdm kopete linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic plasma-dataengines-workspace plasma-widgets-workspace
<riano> yoga: you could manually force the updates to install, this might fix your problems as they are plasma updates
<lovre> hmm
<riano> be forewarned though, the crash ratio of plasma could go up
<lovre> i have a big problem
<yoga`> riano: I don't want to upgrade my kernel though.
<riano> lovre: don't we all :)
<riano> yoga: then just leave those out
<riano> yoga: don't do  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic
<lovre> my plasma crashed, and i restarted X. Now all desktop is messed up, there is no background, only gray rectangles, the tray is all messed up, there is no window decorations, i cant move them, i cant run ALT+F2, NOTHIN is working. I tried turning off desktop effects, didnt help. I did the updates before this, with some package repository i just added..... what could be happening?
<riano> try running plasma-desktop
<lovre>  hmm
<lovre> brr
<lovre> brb
<riano> I get that screen for a seconds when plasma poops itself
<lovre> didnt work
<riano> then there's the CTR+ALT+Backspace
<lovre> the konversation is open and i cant move the window so i have to close it in order to get to the console
<lovre> riano: did that a few times
<lovre> riano: allways the same
<lovre> riano: hate when things go like this with no apparent reason
<^ce_pecex^> pppppppppppppp
<lovre> riano: is there a way i can revert the last changes?
<lovre> riano: or reinstall plasma?
<lovre> or reconfigure
<lovre> i dont know
<riano> you're running the kde beta from launchpad?
<lovre> riano: ?
<lovre> riano: im not sure
<riano> are there still updates being held back?
<lovre> yes 68
<riano> anything plasma related?
<lovre> riano: didnt check them all tbh. but i added some new repository to install amarok 2.1, and it showed me like 24 new updates with i installed. that might be the problem
<riano> I believe amarok 2.1 is in the beta set yes
<riano> can you get to a console?
<lovre> yes, but i have to close konversation first :(
<riano> hm
<riano> alt+tab doesn't work either?
<lovre> riano: maybe i could login to gnome and then create a new session with kde in another terminal?
<lovre> no, nothing works
<riano> sure you can login on gnome and update the packages
<lovre> riano: but they are blocked?
<riano> then you manually tell them to unblock themselves ;)
<lovre> riano: how to unblock them
<lovre> riano: how?
<riano> sudo apt-get install <package>
<lovre> riano: one by one?
<riano> nah
<riano> sudo apt-get install <package> <package2> <package3> etc
<lovre> riano: ok im going to gnome, brb
<riano> good luck :)
<lovre_> hey
<lovre_> ok im in gnome
<lovre_> how can i get to the list of those packages from here?
<riano> time for that console :)
<lovre_> yes
<riano> in a console, type: sudo apt-get update
<riano> then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ramblurr> has anyone noticed themeing issues with the gtk-qt-engine theme in firefox 3.5's tabs
<riano> it will complain about the held back packages
<lovre_> riano:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 68 not upgraded.
<lovre_> riano: ah, and there is the list
<lovre_> hmm
<lovre_> riano: those are mostly apps i use regularrly.... why wont they be upgraded?
<Pici> Is there a reason why you aren't using dist-upgrade instead of 'upgrade'?
<lovre_> Pici: have no idea... newb.
<Pici> lovre_: apt-get dist-upgrade  will pull in packages that may have been held back if they depend on new packages.
<riano> it's a fair question.. which version of k/ubuntu are you using lovre?
<riano> really? I never tried
<lovre_> riano: how do i check the version*
<riano> I figured it'd do a distribution upgrade
<Pici> lsb_release -a
<lovre_> 9.04
<lovre_> newest
<lovre_> but maybe kde version is not newest
<lovre_> 4.2.95 (4.3RC1)
<riano> some of the KDE updates are being held back, yeah, which is why I used install to pull em in
<lovre_> riano: so what do i do? install them all or do dist-upgrade?
<riano> end result is the same I suppose, Pici's solution is faster though:   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lovre_> ok installing....
<lovre_> hope this fix it
<riano> I think it will
<lovre_> what acctually did i upgrade to, seems im allready at newest version, so i dont quite get it?
<riano> I guess dist-upgrade forces to grab all the latest packages, if there's a new distribution those are newer..
<lovre_> riano: ok.. thanx. i will get back in a few minutes with the results
<ncfi1013_> how do you turn blutooth on on your computer?
<yoga`> riano: The Task Manager works after I upgrade the kept back packages, thanks.
<riano> yoga: no problem, glad it helped
<leumas> hello evry1
<vlt> Hello. How can I find out the time a user logged out when the login was recorded in what is now /var/local/wtmp.1 but the logout was after wtmp.1 was created?
<yoga`> riano: The update hangs while at the end, when kdm trys restart, stop at checking batteries... I had to reboot, I hope that it will be ok.
<lovre_> riano: ok the installation is done, im restarting x now, brb
<ncfi1013_> where is the accessories menu? how do i disable an onboard graphics card if bios doesnt see it?
<riano> doesn't your system turn it off automatically when you insert an alternative?
<ryann> are there still WPA issues with plasma-widget-networkmanagement?
<zulfa> hi all
<Xnet0> Hello
<zulfa> i'm trying pam with radius, can someone point me to the right direction?
<Xnet0> Has anyone got multiple wallpapers to work independently on each desktop?
<Xnet0> So a unique wallpaper for each virtual desktop?
<root> è una merda
<brad777> Hello :-D I just recently purchased a new motherboard and I was wondering if I plug my current hard drive into the new one will I need to reinstall kubuntu?
<csuser13> hi
<csuser11> allo
<csuser13> allo!!
<Dragnslcr> brad777- depends on how much other hardware changed. You can try it and see what happens
<MadAGu> why my cursor theme doesn't change right?
<MadAGu> some cursors are changed , but some are still from the oxygen theme.... and it happens with ALL cursor themes i've tried....
<Phantal> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04, and now I'm unable to use wireless.  I just use the command line tools (iwlist, iwconfig, dhclient) for configuring it and obtaining an IP.  Now I'm unable to get any dhcp responses
<shadeslayer> Phantal: if youre using wpa then the knetworkmanager wont work...
<Phantal> I don't remember what I setup.  I know it isn't the encryption scheme most people recommend, and I've been meaning to re-configure my wireless to use it, but I seem to remember it being wep128
<shadeslayer> Phantal: then try wicd...thats all i can think of...
<shadeslayer> Phantal: it will remove knetworkmanager...
<Phantal> well, knetworkmanager wasn't installed in the first place it would seem
<shadeslayer> Phantal: \o/
<Phantal> I originally installed ubuntu and switched to kde after the fact
<shadeslayer> Phantal: then try knetwork-manager first
<Phantal> after installation, I ran it and nothing happens
<Phantal> no one uses command line tools to set stuff up anymore?
<Phantal> i hate gui tools just for this very reason, if the tool isn't working you get very little feedback
<shadeslayer> Phantal: you need to add a widget in the taskbar
<shadeslayer> Phantal: look for network manager in the add wiget windo
<shadeslayer> *window
<KDesk> hi
<shadeslayer> KDesk: hey
<Phantal> I looked around for network manager, knetwork-manager, and knetworkmanager in the add widgets things, nada, and searched for one to download
<gwtl[ircII]> hi
<KDesk> using kde 4.3rc when I delete a file (move to trash) with dolphin or konqueror the process kio_trash takes like 10s to finish, it takes 50% of cpu (1 core of 2). Anyone has also this issue?
<gwtl[ircII]> I have lost use of my x-screen
<gwtl[ircII]> (or whatever kde uses)
<KDesk> Phantal: you can install plasma-widget-network-manager
<gwtl[ircII]> so i am using a text irc client
<gwtl[ircII]> where can I go for help?
<KDesk> gwtl[ircII]: have you tried to restart you pc and in grub select the recovery mode, andd then fixX ?
<gwtl[ircII]> no
<gwtl[ircII]> hehe
<shadeslayer> gwtl[ircII]: or try sudo kdm in a terminal...
<gwtl[ircII]> kdm?
<shadeslayer> gwtl[ircII]: yeah...itll pop out some info which might be useful
<gwtl[ircII]> it didn't show anything
<KDesk> gwtl[ircII]: did you install a video driver or changed someting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<KDesk> gwtl[ircII]: and this:    sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<gwtl[ircII]> well
<shadeslayer> KDesk: and did X start at console 7 ?
<gwtl[ircII]> basically
<gwtl[ircII]> this is a new install
<gwtl[ircII]> and I installed the ati driver
<gwtl[ircII]> and then tried some desctop effect
<gwtl[ircII]> wich might have done something
<shadeslayer> gwtl[ircII]: all in one line please
<KDesk> gwtl[ircII]: do you mean the restricted driver, from amd site?
<gwtl[ircII]> It is blank, but somehow konqueror still shows up
<KDesk> gwtl[ircII]: what is you graphics card? the driver was the free ati of the non-free from amd?
<Phantal> This network manager won't save the wep key
<Phantal> and I'm a little unsure how to make it connect to a network.  There's no option to connect, only 'connect automatically', whose setting also gets reverted after I close the network connection editor
<jeiworth> hi all, anyone converted an existing ext3 to ext4 yet? looking for a good howto, seems a good option is to boot from a live-cd to convert / as well
<derenrich> is there anyway to get icons on the desktop ala KDE3 or even earlier kde4?
<baron86> Hello does anyone knows how to make shared folders in virtualbox with host kubuntu and as guest windows XP?
<shadeslayer> Phantal: just click on the manager...it should show the wireless networks
<geopol> derenrich, you can put application icon on desktop by going to your kickstart menu and right click on app.=sen to desktop. The other way would be for directories is to add widget desktop
<shadeslayer> jeiworth: theres a proper how to...you need to learn to google :P
<derenrich> geopol: thanks i'll try that
<shadeslayer> jeiworth: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<jeiworth> shadeslayer: i am currently reading the 3rd howto, just fishing for tips and experiences here :P
<jeiworth> shadeslayer: thx,already read that
<shadeslayer> jeiworth: well thats the  unofficial guide
<jeiworth> shadeslayer: and old, it mentions patches and whatno that the others newer ones do not, i better stick with ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118295
<AlexZion> amarok 2.1 doesn't works ...., "too much error on the......"
<shadeslayer> jeiworth: hmm
<AlexZion> I just updated to kde 4.3 , should I change something ?
<KDesk> is amarok 2.1 slow startup slow for every one or only for me?
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: change what?
<AlexZion> some settimg for example ...
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: why would you need to change settings??
<AlexZion> beause amarok doesn't work more ....
<AlexZion> or should I just leave amarok to use something else ?
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: well try amarok in a terminal...
<csuser13> heyhey\
<csuser13> salut patate :)
<csuser25> hi
<csuser13> hi
<csuser13> :P
<AlexZion> wait, , amarok appeare, and looks better than vefore, but the sound doesn't come out ... :)
<csuser13> ya qqn?
<csuser13> woot
<AlexZion> the message I get is something like "too much error on the playlist"
<csuser13> lalala
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: hmm... no idea there...try reinstalling amarok
<jeiworth> or emptying the playlist..
<AlexZion> well,probably is much better using something else .... ;)
<AlexZion> thanks mate ...
<csuser13> CS: alllooooooo :)
<random__> fatima?
<csuser13> c la fille chinoise :P
<random__> lool
<random__> allo
<jeiworth> !french csuser13
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about french csuser13
<jeiworth> csusers, if you don have anything to contribute here plz take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<AlexZion> I don't know guys but actually Amarok seems to be something outside KDE ....
<jeiworth> AlexZion: how so?
<AlexZion> I mean , it doesn't have the same "style ..."
<baron86> Amorok is perfect for me
<AlexZion> I always got problem with amarok , especially with the version 2.x
<jeiworth> hehe well, maybe, they changed a lot in the version 2, i still prefer 1.4
<AlexZion> me too ....
<baron86> Does anyone have problem with the paste in virtualbox?
<jeiworth> baron86: you mean c&p from and to vm and host?
<baron86> no i mean inside the guest
<AlexZion> I'd like to have some kind of songbird, more integrated in kde ... :)
<baron86> to move for example a pic in another file.. the copy is done the paste is disabled
<jeiworth> baron86: ah, uhm, no, never noticed anything out of the ordinary there
<baron86> can i do copy from host and paste to guest?
<baron86> or just use shared?
<jeiworth> baron86: nope, dont think so, currently have an xp running as guest and can't c&p
<Spectre> hi
<jeiworth> baron86: use shared folder
<baron86> i did
<baron86> but i cant move them to the right place cause paste is disabled
<jeiworth> so within the guest you are trying to c&p frmo the shared folder to a folder within the guest and its not working?
<Spectre> I have a problem, I was setting some effects up in kubuntu 9.04, but it has frozen :( so I tried ctrl + alt + backspace, but didn't work... so I restarted. But next time it was same... now I cannot see any graphic, it's screwed up... can I reconfigure it from console?
<baron86> yeap
<jeiworth> baron86: hmm let me check...
<baron86> well anything not just folders.. and not from shared form everywhere
<Spectre> can you help me please? I'm here from laptop, my desktop's waiting
<csuser13> woot
<jeiworth> baron86: strange, drag&drop works though
<baron86> well the problem is that i want copies..
<baron86> but yes drap and drop works fine
<jeiworth> baron86: if you drag and drop from a network drive, default of windows is to generate copy and not move the file iirc
<baron86> well i just tryied it and it works thnx but... the problem is that if i want to move a file inside windows then what?
<baron86> the only way i figured is zip and unzip
<melhisedek> Is it possible to have new Firefox windows open to the right of the "first/main" window and not to the left? I mean when you have them on taskbar
<jeiworth> baron86: well, you could have 2 explorer windows open and drag and drop there, if you want to generate copies instead of moving hold <ctrl> while dragging
<jeiworth> or just before dropping, even
<baron86> okie thnx :D
<jeiworth> np ;)
<jeiworth> strange, never noticed that c&p doesn't work for xp...
<DaskreeCH> Anyone has planetkde.org in a feed reader?
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: http://planetkde.org/rss20.xml
<DaskreeCH> shadeslayer: That's time limited
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: time limited??
<DaskreeCH> it only keeps blog entries for a short time. I'm looking for something that is older than it's blog expiry date
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: no idea
<DaskreeCH> Got it! :-)
<armewurst> hello
<armewurst> can someone help me? i have problems with installing kubuntu
<riano|afk> what kinda problems?
<armewurst> i want to install but after the choosing install kubuntu my monitor screen turns black .. wrong frequenz
<roey_> hello
<roey_> can anyone help me out with X for a sec?
<riano|afk> download the alternative CD, it has a text-based installer
<roey_> the usual chans (#xorg, #ati) are being unresponsive so I'd really appreciate help here
<riano|afk> I can try, roey_, but probably not going to be able to help much.. whats up?
<armewurst> hm ..
<roey_> my X is hosed; when I start it, I get garbage on my screen (I think it's leftover cruft from a bad Catalyst/Radeon 3450 install).  So at this point I
<riano|afk> armewurst: the text-based installer will work, then once your installed, your monitor should be configured properly
<armewurst> hm ok .. i will try .. thx
<riano> np, gl
<roey_> I'm trying to just get VESA working.  I start with an empty xorg.conf and no radeon/fglrx kernel modules loaded, but I still get a frozen X with cruft on the screen.  What to do now?
<roey_> riano: thanks
<riano> thats interesting
<roey_> yeah, I'd say.
<riano> this is a longshot, but have you tried reconfiguring xorg?
<roey_> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg? eyah
<roey_> didn't affect the behavior
<riano> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scherfa> Hello, i have a bad issue on kde4.3RC.
<roey_> tom___: that's an itnerestng secondary nick
<scherfa> If i click on an http link in kmail kfmclient starts in a loop ... so it unusable:-(
<riano> roey_: it's out of my league, sorry.. try #kde maybe, it's a bit more generic
<scherfa> I have to kill kfmclient ...
<riano> scherfa: hm, have you tried changing your default webbrowser setting?
<scherfa> No ... wait.
<scherfa> riano: The field is empty ... hmm i try with the first option ...
<sysierius> hi all
<riano> hell sysierius
<riano> .. hello, too
<scherfa> riano: Thanks thats it. But this options makes kde unusable. Should i fix it?
<riano> ^^;
<roey_> riano: thanks anyway!
<sysierius> how are you to dayyyyyy¿ :3
<riano> scherfa: how does this make KDE unusable?
<scherfa> riano: It opens kfmclients in a loop so that a slow system stops working. Until i kill all kfmclients ....
<riano> scherfa:  but it's fixed now, no?
<scherfa> riano: The same issue if i open a link from any other kde app.
<scherfa> riano: Yes. Switching the default browser helps but what if a user selects the wrong option?
<riano> it's worth a bug report
<riano> or if you can fix it, that could work too ;)
<scherfa> riano: Ok, i think so. I open a bug report. Thanks.
<sysierius> are you all here on linux?
<sysierius> i am on ubuntu 8.10
<tsimpson> scherfa: make sure to report on bugs.kde.org (not bugs.launchpad.net)
<riano> you can probably expect most people here to be on Linux, it's a Kubuntu channel :)
<scherfa> tsimpson: Ok.
<frenchy> hello every one :)
<sysierius> where are you on? linux to?
<riano> Kubuntu 9.04
<roey_> good vintage there ;)
<roey_> riano: you know.... we didn't ahve any kubuntu boot cds in the office so I tried ubuntu
<sysierius> kubuntu is coollll
<sysierius> looks like windows vista
<roey_> wow, Gnome is stark.
<roey_> what a piece of garbage!
<roey_> doesn't have half the functionality of kde!
<riano> it's what Gnome prides itself for, configure less, do more
<riano> KDE tends to let it's users decide for themselves
<roey_> heh
<roey_> one of the things I don't liek about gnome
<roey_> two rather
<roey_> 1) file dialog
<roey_> 2) instant-action in dialog boxes.
<sysierius> i like the cube XD
<roey_> before you hit OK
<riano> hehe
<frenchy> I tried to install my modem but instead it i messed up my sound card. how do i reinstall my sound card driver with kubuntu ???
<sockmonkey> I just installed a slave drive and copied my Kubuntu partition to the slave.  I've updated grub and changed fstab to reflect the new UUID.  Is there anything else I'm missing?
<riano> sockmonkey: booting to the right drive?
<sockmonkey> riano: Yup
<riano> sockmonkey: and given that your asking here, I'm assuming it's not working? :)
<riano> sockmonkey: how far do you get? Grub? Boot?
<sockmonkey> riano: Wrong assumption... I'm on the livecd now (everything boots properly, but I don't have a login... this is my mom's computer) -- just want to make sure the switch will be seamless to her
<riano> if the cloning to the new drive was done properly, and it's booting right, /I/ can't think of anything else
<sockmonkey> Cool, just wanted to make sure.  I didn't do a clone (used cp -pr), because cloning also clones the UUID -- which can be troublesome if I want to keep both drives in.
<sysierius> AAHHHH... i have here NO music ? bot i have speakers
<sysierius> but*
<adams> I have a pcmcia sound card and I cant seem to get flash to output any sound.  anyone aware of solutions that do not involve moving the bckend over to PulseAudio?
<jimmy_> Can someone help me ?
<riano> jimmy_: maybe.. it depends on your problem
<uga> anyone here is also having trouble with locales with the last karmik package updates?
<jimmy_> Hehe, I wanna download A torrent program called Vuze, but I dont know how
<uga> I got them reset to en_US, and tried reconfiguring locales, but dpkg-reconfigure gave me this... http://pastebin.com/m77077108
<uga> shouldnt it allow me to configure locales again???
<jimmy_> bbl
<uga> I tried setting LANG etc in the default config file, as you can see, at no avail
<AlexZion> hi everyone, today I installed kde 4.3.rc1, but  there is a package with an error ..., I mean , the file "libindi0" can't be installed ...., any suggestion ?
<AlexZion>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libindi0_0.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<AlexZion> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<uga> AlexZion: you possibly see more errors before that
<uga> error code 1 is a generic error code. Doesn-t mean anything specific
<gwtl> hi again
<gwtl> (I asked earlier about a blank screen)
<gwtl> I was wondering if somebody knew about a easy way to restore the display settings to default
<AlexZion> that's what I get , trying with "sudo apt-get -f install", http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1488607
<alarm> hello. i got a problem with the new kernel and/or nvidia drivers. after upgrading to the new kernel. i need like 3 times more time to boot into kde. what happens is that it appears the nvidia logo. then it shows me the console login, then again the nvidia logo, then again and console login... and after switching the monitor like 4-5 times on/off automaticaly it finally logs in
<alarm> that happened after using the new kernel and reinstalling nvidia drivers again
<uga> AlexZion: possibly the error explanation is this  tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/bin/indiserver', che si trova anche nel pacchetto ind
<uga> AlexZion: but unfortunately I speak no italian other than figa, kazzo and spaguetti
<AlexZion> so , what I should do ?
<AlexZion> :D
<uga> AlexZion: possibly people at #kubuntu-it can help better
<AlexZion> that's good man .. :), in anycase, it means , attempt to overwrite `/usr/bin/indiserver which is in the package ind as well
<ryann> alarm
<uga> AlexZion: ok, then apt-get remove ind
<alarm> yes please?
<uga> and try resinstalling the pack
<uga> AlexZion: that should do it
<alarm> unfortunately i dont know where to look
<ryann> alarm: i had something similar a few weeks ago.  does your grub show previous kernel imagtes?
<alarm> sure
<uga> gotta go now, fixing locales, an dnobody is helping here...
<alarm> but if i use previeous kernel i need to reinstal nvidia drivers for that kernel
<alarm> any ideas where or what i could look for ?
<AlexZion> uga: nothing , the only solution seems to be remove "kstars" which needs of "indilib0"
<AlexZion> so now I can go to cook some " spaghetti alle vongole " , delicious .. :D, thanks for your help ....
<vbgunz> Any one trying 4.2.4 out? Do you have an nvidia with desktop effects enabled? Do you notice an insane peek at performance when you first startup? does your performance begin to drain though rapidly in less than a day making effects look shotty?
<vbgunz> 4.2.95 actually sorry
<loan> Bonsoir à tous !
<ruhaan_> how do i get kubuntu to auto connect to a wifi network?
<User3137> hello
<User3137> i have a very big problem
<tonii> interesting
<brad777> Hello :-D I just recently purchased a new motherboard and I was wondering if I plug my current hard drive into the new one will I need to reinstall kubuntu?
<tonii> good question. try and see? :D
<User3137> i have 2 sata drives as raid-0 and 1 ide drive .. on the raid i have installed winxp ... and i installed kubuntu at the ide drive .. now if i start my pc i get a grub error and cant boot kubuntu or winxp
<User3137> how can i get back my winxp?!
<tonii> !info grub-rescue
<ubottu> Package grub-rescue does not exist in jaunty
<tonii> ah, hm.
<tonii> there is a way to rescue grub.
<tonii> !grub-rescue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-rescue
<tonii> http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&q=grub+rescue&btnG=Google-s%C3%B6kning&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<User3137> i have no idea what to do
<tonii> User3137: http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&q=grub+rescue&btnG=Google-s%C3%B6kning&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<User3137> i only want my winxp back .. there is a lot of data on it
<NamShub> Hello
<tonii> READ THE GOOGLE LINK I PASTED.
<NamShub> I am writing a very simple script that toggles my screen (turn off compositing + disconnect second monitor) but I was wondering what command I can use to query the number of screen so I can do a "smart toggle"
<NamShub> anyone knows the command to query the number of active screens / if twinview is activated?
<User3137> @tonii: sry i am neewbie.. i dont know what to do
<tonii> User3137: well, restore grub maybe.
<User3137> how?
<fg56lx> My Kmix isnt showing the slider for panning. How can I get it to show up?
<tonii> User3137: I gave you a link, look at it and figure it out.
<Captain_Haddock> User3137: try using supergrubdisk.org to boot into Kubuntu... You'll then need to edit grub to boot into the right discs/partitions.
<User3137> sry as i said .. i am newbie .. and it is very hard to find the right harddisk as my winxp system is running at raid-0
<engel> user3137: is the xp cd capable to create a mbr? maybe that would be a good solution to go for? but i don't know it for sure, since i left that sphere some decades ago
<User3137> it has fixboot and fixmbr
<User3137> but im not sure as it cant destroy partitions
<engel> it cant? so you should be on the safe side?
<engel> or what would you like to destroy?
<User3137> sry it can ;)
<User3137> but i wonder why kubuntu did that .. it shows me my raid part. on sda and sdb and my ide drive as sdc .. it installed on sdc and it said bootloader will install on sdc too
<User3137> now i was able to start kubuntu with super grub disk.. what should i do next?!
<engel> look for the systemsettings menu entry ... there should be a "extended" tab ... in the tab you have a "grub editor" ... it should be quit intuitive to use
<engel> but be aware that you are the only one who knows your hardware config and how to handle it correctly
<engel> there you can tell grub to reinstall on the "primary" mbr
<engel> and you can also add a grub boot entry for you winxp partition
<User3137> sry there is no grub editor
<engel> but i don't know how the grub loader is able to jump into a raid partition, the last time i used grub in relation to raid i had to configure the boot options with some raid driver params
<engel> so leave the kubuntu stuff and try to go the other way around ... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058/en
<engel> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058/de
<engel> maybe the keywords "MAP" and "FIXMBR" might help you
<User3137> it worked with super grub disk .. i deinstalled grub with it .. THX a lot .. u guys saved my data :)
<prova> list
<gwtl> what is a good to restore basic failsafe settings to kde's window manager or x
<dhq> how do i downgrade from 9.04 to 8.XX
<Eternal_Sin> hi everyone
<dhq> when ever i transfer files to my external harddrive my cpu hangs and crahes
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> I try to install libqt4-dbg, but that fails:
<Goliath23> libqt4-dbg: Hängt ab: libqtcore4 (= 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.1) aber 4.5.1-1ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1 soll installiert werden
<Goliath23> I seem to have qt 4.5.1 installed but no -dbg packages are available for it!
<christophe_> probleme de son avec kubuntu
<baron86> Hello... i Got a question about modifying.. Its about adding custon background images in each folder
<bogdan> hello guys, i am having a big problem with kopete...it won't show the list of my contacts
<bogdan> i don't think it even connects
<bogdan> can someone help me?
<ubuntu> Oh I am completely lost, HELP me somebody. I have crashed my computer totally and I am locked, I cannot do anything at all if this does not work. I crashed my previous kubuntu while I was tryng to upgrade to karmic alpha 2 with alternate cd through internet. And now I am running an old desktop CD, the only one and the installer DOES NOT WORK. It says it check harddrives but exits there and nothing happens. Help?
<domenico> hi
<xuzas> !at
<ubottu> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu> dpkg, can I restore something there? Hal, can i unlock drives there? and so on? Seems that some drive is locked or something so that hardrive check locks itself in an infinite loop.
<ubuntu> Or is it possible to mount an desktop cd inside my desktop environment which is running from cd now? :D
<ubuntu> I just want to restore my harddrive in someway. The only thing I can do for the moment is to restore from cd.
<domenico> ho sorry
<domenico> what's the list
<domenico> please
<domenico> the link of the list
<ubuntu> Anyone?
<ninjastyle> hi people
<ninjastyle> anybody tried kde4 for mac?
<Captain_Haddock> ubuntu: try using the alternate cd?
<ubuntu> Captain_Haddock: I Am on that Cd right now :D And it was because of the alternate cd everything fucked up at the beginning.
<Captain_Haddock> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Captain_Haddock> well, you shouldn't be messing with alpha software in the first place :)
<ubuntu> Captain_Haddock: I know, but other people has been successful with karmic alpha.
<xuzas> !at
<ubottu> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu> Captain_Haddock: The problem was that I did not install a clean copy.
<ubuntu> Captain_Haddock: I messed up and got to an infinite loop and initrd dissapeared and nothing worked. My only hope is/was my desktop live cd
<ubuntu> Captain_Haddock: Well now I clean up my system anyway, thats good. I do not understand how I came up with a 40 GB drive when Kubuntu is so small from the beginning. Does cache never disappear in GNu/Linux? :D
<tuvok> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-anubis" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<tuvok> how do I get rid of these errors?
<Captain_Haddock> darthanubis: is anubis a username?
<darthanubis> yrd
<darthanubis> yes
<Captain_Haddock> have you tried just rebooting?
<darthanubis> naturally
<Captain_Haddock> darthanubis: that should have cleared /tmp, no?
<darthanubis> is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<darthanubis> cleared or not, it seems to be expecting a different uid?
<Morydd> are there currently any options for getting kipi-plugins 0.4.0 in kubuntu other than compiling?
<KDesk> Morydd: I think there is one deb, let me see.
 * kesnol sais hello
<KDesk> Morydd: I only found this http://packages.debian.org/sid/kipi-plugins you have to see if have all deps installed
<Morydd> KDesk: thanks for looking. Not even close on dependencies. Oh well.
<KDesk> Morydd: Do you use jaunty?
<Morydd> KDesk: yes.
<KDesk> Which packages you don't have?
<AlexZion> hi guys , I have a problem with firefox, it doesn?t show me the integrated youtube video in the pages ...
<dijonmustard> Anyone ever played with projectm?
<Morydd> KDesk: http://pastoid.com/a4d
<AlexZion> is always the same problem with firefox ... ?, I mean , the only way to fix it , is to delete the firefox profile folder ?
<alexshenoy> hello
<alexshenoy> can somebody help me with firefox 3.5 crashes in kubuntu. i was wondering if there were packages for the official release yet
<KDesk> Morydd: ah, you need KDe 4.2.4 and Qt 4.5.1
<KDesk> Morydd: you can get the stable KDE from here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Morydd> Yeah. It's not worth upgrading the whole system for the plugins right now. I'll let it be for now.
<AlexZion> that's great , I0m trying to install firefox 3.5 in order to fix some problem .... :(
<KDesk> Morydd: Qt from here https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/qt. KDE is recomended because of stability patches.
<AlexZion> anyway guys , I think firefox is getting worst , always have some problem with flash contents ..., and personally I'm looking for something different ..., any advice ?
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: don't use flash
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: no, seriously.
<dwidmann> Alex135: Arora? Opera?
<phh> aleon04_: it will be the same with every browsers... the problem is just flash
<phh> the only thing you can do is install flashblock
<dwidmann> oops, wrong alex o_o
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: you have problems with flash, because it's a binary blob that nobody apart from Adobe can do anything about
<phh> wrong al* here :D
<phh> ryanakca: yeah... nvidia's driver sucks too.
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: and so, as soon as you use flash in Teh Browser Of Your Choice, things will start to fsck up
<phh> god, there is too many people to use tab
<dwidmann> phh: sad but true
<AlexZion> look mate , I was using the ubuntu flash , but I got the sam eproblem ....
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: you can try Chrome - process per tab means that when flash fscks up, only a tab get's to go to meet The Source
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: as in: gnash?
<dwidmann> I was just thinking about that actually ... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.labnol.org%2Fsoftware%2Fdownload-google-chrome-for-mac-linux%2F4555%2F&ei=PSRVSp_rNIb-Mf_E4OEN&usg=AFQjCNGvkV466ZgoAZeCEyOrbYqnp6UOGQ&sig2=MS3VeLUWPN4w3GiYbF6P6Q
<phh> yeah, chrome is your best luck, still it's far from being a solution
<rysiek|pl> besides, Ff is said to be going to get process-per-tab soon
<AlexZion> I was using the free plaer for flash ...
<AlexZion> or the adobe one , but the result is the same ...
<phh> rysiek|pl: they don't release often, so this feature won't appear for public until some months
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: see, the problem is: you can either use a binary blob from Adobe, and get full support for Flash features, but random crashes
<phh> AlexZion: use flashblock, you'll have way less problems
<Aizawa> I don't want to click that link, so I'm sorry, but chrome's released for linux now?
<AlexZion> since I'm using linux ..., began with forefox 2.0.14 until now ...
<rysiek|pl> phh: it's being done outside the trunk, AFAIK
<AlexZion> always the sam eproblem ...
<phh> Aizawa: there has been for weeks
<phh> rysiek|pl: so not before years ?
<Aizawa> oh
<phh> Aizawa: but only a beta
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: ...or use some free implementation (gnash, swfdec), but those are reverse-engineered
#kubuntu 2009-07-09
<Aizawa> i see
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: so they're incomplete and far from fully stable
<phh> rysiek|pl: there is absolutely no need for reverse engineering
<phh> adobe gives docs
<rysiek|pl> oh?
<phh> yup
<rysiek|pl> didn't know that
<phh> if gnash/swfdec and co sucks, it's just because it's a hard thing to do
<dwidmann> but it should be an awfully good bandaid :)
<dwidmann> Aizawa: doesn't look like a full port, looks like it uses wine
<rysiek|pl> anywhoo, I loathe flash in any form
<dwidmann> They opened the dox on a bunch of stuff a year or so back
<phh> dwidmann: ?!?
<AlexZion> so , it means ..., using firefox I can't use  flash fully compatible pages ?
<phh> it IS a full port
<AlexZion> that's incredible ...
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: you can, by using Adobe's binary plugin
<AlexZion> I never had this problem in windows and I have this problem in Linux .. :O
<phh> AlexZion: give flashblock a try ...
<dwidmann> phh: I read about it back when it happened, so I forget the details and links and such
<dwidmann> phh: is it?
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: humm... I guess Adobe puts much more effort in the windoze version, then
<phh> dwidmann: the only thing google ever released as a wine hack is picasa iirc
<AlexZion> and the point is ...., now as well , I have the problem in firefox , but opera worksgreat , konqueror as well, arora as well ...so it's just firefox problem ....
 * rysiek|pl hopes that the <video> tag and <canvas> goodies will rid Teh Intertubes of the flash trainwreck
<AlexZion> and I'm a bit tired to have problem with firefox ...
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: then use konqueror or opera or whatever
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: or midori, or a thousand others ;)
<phh> just don't use anything related to mozilla corp :p
<dwidmann> phh: are you sure this is a full port? 36MB is pretty steep for a stripped down browser
<AlexZion> yes of course, but how can be ...
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: I myself was tired of Ff, but frankly, 3.5 rocks, at least for me
<phh> dwidmann: yep i'm sure
<AlexZion> I mean firefox is an opensource software , just like linux ...
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: and?
<phh> dwidmann: but it comes more or less as a static binary
<AlexZion> it should "FLY" on it ..., instead it has a lot of problem ...
<phh> and with a lot of stuff
<dwidmann> phh: and I'm sure that package I just found *isn't* a port, but a wine hack, ie: /opt/cxchromium/lib/wine/*
<phh> cxchromium ?
<phh> what the hell is that ?
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: well, as I have said, use whatever fits you
<dwidmann> That's what I just found o.O
<phh> dwidmann: that's not the good thing then :p
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: I am happy with Ff 3.5, with occasional excursions towards Konqueror
<dwidmann> phh: then supply me with a good link :)
<AlexZion> firefoz would be perfect for me , if it just works .. , that's the point ...
<phh> dwidmann: searching
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: what version are you at?
<AlexZion> now I'm trying the 3.5version , but is the same as before ....
<phh> dwidmann: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<AlexZion> and I'm pretty sure, if I delete o rename the firefox folder , everything works .....
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: well, I guess it depends on many factors
<dwidmann> phh: I think I had dropped by there ... and the download was something ridiculously, terribly, unreasonably, awfully large.
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: which firefox folder
<AlexZion> but I can't anytime , reinstall anything ...
<phh> dwidmann: this download is only 13.4MB
<AlexZion> firefox profile folder
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: try removing/disabling some extensions
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: often an extension borks something
<dwidmann> Wait, ah, THAT link ... I had read about a few issues with regarding it though :(
<AlexZion> yeah , I can try , but I didn?t install any extension since few weeks , and before was ok , but after some time ...., doesn't wprks anymore ...
<AlexZion> I mean ....
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: or try swiftfox: http://getswiftfox.com/
<AlexZion> I need some kind of crystal ball , to know what's going on ?
<dwidmann> Something privacy and/or security related
 * dwidmann hands AlexZion an 8 ball
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: I have no idea whatsoever what are you talking about
<phh> dwidmann: "Note: The Linux build still lacks certain privacy features, and is not appropriate for general consumer use."
<phh> but it's no big things
<rysiek|pl> phh: waaait... *Google*'s browser "lacks some provacy features"?
<rysiek|pl> uhm...
<AlexZion> so ,probably I'0m just unluky ...., but I hadthe same problem with Kubuntu 8.10 , and now with 9.04 , the sam problem ...
<phh> rysiek|pl: yeah, no big deal :p
<phh> rysiek|pl: it's just hum... google ? :p
<dwidmann> rysiek|pl: the current linux build is lacking some privacy stuffs that the windows build has, that the linux build will have later
<rysiek|pl> phh: I'd say "Thanks, Captain Obvious", and "I wouldn't touch it with a 7 feet pole"
<phh> :-)
<dwidmann> I wouldn't touch IE with a 39 1/2 foot pole.
<phh> rysiek|pl: actually, when they say it "lacks" privacy features, it means that browser sends a lot more information to google servers than other builds :D
<rysiek|pl> yeah, I guess
<rysiek|pl> dwidmann: my ie-usage pole get's longer with every release
<phh> rysiek|pl: when you click on the associated link they sa it
<rysiek|pl> 6, 7, now 8 feet...
<rysiek|pl> phh: well, you know... whatever. Google probably has my full profile anyway, but why help them more?
<phh> rysiek|pl: because you love them ? :p
<rysiek|pl> phh: you know, it's more of a "lova-hate" relationship
<phh> yeah, i feel the same with it.
<rysiek|pl> there is no better search engine, yet, but they're take on privacy gets on my nerves
<dwidmann> Don't like that google knows everything about you and still want to use google? http://scroogle.org
<phh> dwidmann: i trust more google than an unknown website
<rysiek|pl> dwidmann: good one!
<rysiek|pl> anywhoo, Tor FTW
<AlexZion> I'mtrying swiftfox , it looks like firefox .... , and use the same adds ...
<AlexZion> :O
<dwidmann> I don't personally "know" either of them, and therefore don't really trust either of them either :\
<dwidmann> AlexZion: I'm under the impression that it's a recompile of firefox, or something like that
<rysiek|pl> AlexZion: swiftfox IS firefox, but compiled with better optimizations
<fg56lx> How can i make KSnapshot open with the print screen button?
<fetusbubble> good one, dwidmann
<AlexZion> that's great ..., thanks for the advice ..., I'll give a try to it ..
<fetusbubble> totally fell for that
<dwidmann> :)
<singenor> hello
<singenor> my name is jose
<AlexZion> ok , but in swiftfox , I have the same problem ..., maybe is the page which is write ina strange way !?!
<dwidmann> AlexZion: seeing as swiftfox is firefox, except recompiled/rebranded, any problem you have in firefox you're going to have in swiftfox too
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<AlexZion> so , I have to look for something else ....
<singenor> hello hello
<dwidmann> Alex135: well, it's not like there aren't literally dozens of options, compounded even more by the fact that different versions of the same browser can behave very differently in some regards
<dwidmann> grr, I meant AlexZion, not alex135 ... my tab button is cursed :(
<AlexZion> :)
<AlexZion> right ,I got it,but I still badly surprise to see firefox working better in Windows than Linux ...
<dwidmann> Firefox is relatively stable, flash however, isn't.
<dwidmann> high CPU usage, hanging, weird crashes, zombie processes, and more with web browsers can be traced back to flash ...
<phh> dwidmann: it's still way better under windows than linux
<dwidmann> "way better", are you sure you're not exaggerating?
<phh> well a bit
<phh> firefox isn't really usable under windows too
<jeff83> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AlexZion> an other question guys...., how can I install some new windows decoration for  kubuntu
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to use arecord to capture my soundcard output, but it sounds fuzzy and it changes volume in the recording as I change the master volume on my soundcard. Is there a way to make this better?
<phh> Alex135: just go in systemsettings => apparency
<AlexZion> I was quite happy with dekorator , but on the 4.3 version , doesn't looks so good , i mean , on the corner of the windows you can see some horrible white space ...
<AlexZion> phh: I knowwhere I can change , but I didn't find anything to install some new theme ....
<phh> there are already themes for windows
<phh> but you can look at kde-look.org
<AlexZion> I know, I was looking there , but even if I can download some theme , I don't know how to use it ..
<phh> it must be says on the page
<phh> you have to extract it somewhere in ~/.kde
<phh> but i don't remember where exactly
<AlexZion> anyway , there aren't so much theme for kde 4 ...
<AlexZion> I was really happy with dekorator , but now , I have to wait the "complete implementation" in Kde 4.3 I guess ...
<phh> AlexZion: there are styles packaged into kubuntu also, try to find it
<AlexZion> phh: however ..., thaks a lot for the support
<phh> !find kde-style
<ubottu> Found: kde-style-qtcurve, kde-style-skulpture
<phh> only two ? ok.
<phh> !find kwin-style
<ubottu> Found: kwin-style-crystal, kwin-style-dekorator, kwin-style-qtcurve, kwin-style-skulpture
<AlexZion> you mean using the package manager , right ?
<phh> yup
<phh> but there isn't many themes... only two ...
<AlexZion> yeah , I saw , and are both installed :)
<phh> (just for the troll, on mandriva 6themes are available)
<AlexZion> I'ma graphic designer,should I try to understand how to build a theme and than make my own theme to share .. :9
<AlexZion> but I had some problem with the system so I tried to remove compiz , and now it goes much better , except for the decorator :D
<phh_> what the hell happened
<AlexZion> I don't know mate , what's happen ?
<AlexZion> have you fall down !?! :)
<AlexZion> ops , probably is "felt down"...
<AlexZion> forgive me, but my english isn't so perfect .. :D
<AlexZion> phh: tell me mate , where do you come from ?, just for curiosity ...
<phh> france
<AlexZion> ahh tu es francais ... :)
<AlexZion> je suis Italien .. :)
<AlexZion> I have some french friend in Paris .. :)
<AlexZion> phh: I'm going to sleep mate, thanks a lot for your help ....
<phh> you're welcome
<AlexZion> and as thwy says here in Spain , que tenga buen sueño .. :)
<AlexZion> o bon nuit ..:)
<Guest53930> hello thee
<Guest53930> hello there
<MushroomKingdom> Hi
<Guest53930> i need information  of kubuntu
<Guest53930> hi mushroomkingdom
<MushroomKingdom> Like what
<Guest53930> how to install ip in my network adapter
<Guest53930> mushroomkingdom r u there
<MushroomKingdom> Hmmm
<MushroomKingdom> Install an IP
<Guest53930> yes
<Guest53930> ip address
<MushroomKingdom> Like, what are you trying to do? Connect to a router?
<Guest53930> no sir, connect to a network card in kubuntu
<Guest53930> 9.04
<MushroomKingdom> Hm..
<Guest53930> by the way my name is franco
<Guest53930> i come from el salvador
<MushroomKingdom> Usually IP's automatically assign themselves when you connect to something
<Guest53930> no when you dont have dhcp
<MushroomKingdom> If you have a specific IP from the card
<Guest53930> mine is static
<MushroomKingdom> Hmmm.. You know to be completely honest I don't do alot of work with networks so I don't have much of an idea. My mini network is dhcp enabled and I have an IP range of 99 for anyone who I allow to connect.
<fran> franco
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fran> hey mushroomkingdom r u there
<MushroomKingdom> I'm guessing this is wireless, can Kubuntu see the device?
<Guest92143> the thing is i cannot conect my network card
<MushroomKingdom> Hmm
<MushroomKingdom> Cant connect..? Software or hardware?
<Guest92143> hey where do you come from
<MushroomKingdom> Canada
<Guest92143> cool yesterday your soccer team won us
<Guest92143> 1-0
<MushroomKingdom> Hm, interesting
<Guest92143> so do you have any manual to use
<MushroomKingdom> Huh? Wait what cant connect? Software or hardware?
<Guest92143> software
<MushroomKingdom> Kay
<MushroomKingdom> Try this
<MushroomKingdom> go into the Klickoff menu
<MushroomKingdom> Applications, system, hardware drivers
<mandingoceo> i have a problem i had to flash my mobo and now my system wont boot
<MushroomKingdom> and see if you can install the drivers needed for it.
<Guest92143> ok wait please
<mandingoceo> i get an error alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/c98676 etc...  / does not exist
<MushroomKingdom> mandingoceo; Try putting the OS back on?
<mandingoceo> whta
<mandingoceo> what
<mandingoceo> all i did was to flash the mobo
<MushroomKingdom> Hm
<mandingoceo> that would render a reinstall ?
<Guest92143> where do i find klickoff
<MushroomKingdom> Kickoff*
<MushroomKingdom> The application launcher
<Guest92143> alt + f2
<MushroomKingdom> And type in "Hardware Drivers"
<edivaldo> e ai
<Guest92143> just find wireless connection
<Guest92143>  do you think if i connect the utp cat 5e into the computer can detect automatically
<Guest92143> r u there
<Guest92143> mushroomkingdom r u there
<oxymoron> Could someone help me to find out, why locale sv_se is not supported locale while mounting an ntfs-drive?
<Guest92143> mushroomkingdom r u still there
<Guest92143> hey whats up
<intok> anyone know why I can't get K3B to use more then 16 chars when I have selected 103 char limit in advanced settings? been asking for 2 hours now and nobody seems to care...
<Guest92143> hello
<darthanubis_jr> :-)
<Guest92143> hello there somebody can talk to me
<intok> <Guest92143> I'll only talk to you if you can fix my problem
<type0negative> :-)
<Guest92143> is there anybody out there
<Guest92143> intok what is your  problem we can help eachother
<trevor__> is there a reason im having such a hard time install firefox 3.5, i am following what people post online but i keeps reinstalling firefox 3.0 somethig or other
<decoy_> trevor__ : are you using the firefox-3.5 package?  It's in there if you have backports turned on
<Pici> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for more info | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<trevor__> why is it reffered to shiretoko?
<Pici> See http://is.gd/1reB3
<decoy_> that was its alpha codename I think, the package just got updated to 3.5 final yesterday
<Pici> Due to branding and limitations for SRUs, FF3.5 Final is called Shiretoko in Jaunty
<trevor__> righ ton
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand everyone. Using K-8.10 LTS but can NOT seem to add an old HP-Deskjet-Portable (B&W) inkjet. System does NOT detect it - it is directly connected to computer via a parallel connection. Any help with this GREATLY APPRECIATED! as I have been trying for WEEKS to get it going.
<alexis_> hellow
<beagleburt> G'day alexis
<alexis_> thanks
<alexis_> what i do in this place
<alexis_> }?
<alexis_> what is the utility?
<Pici> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<Pici> ^^
<beagleburt> This is IRC = Internet Relay Chat pre-"chatroom" system
<beagleburt> U R in #kubuntu 4 support questions - help etc
<alexis_> :O
<alexis_> ok
<tsimpson> please don't do that...
<alexis_> do what?
<alexis_> the face?
<tsimpson> I meant that for beagleburt
<beagleburt> <tsimpson> srry what did i do wrong?
<tsimpson> !u | beagleburt
<ubottu> beagleburt: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<tsimpson> basically, please _spell out_ words, rather than shortened versions
<alexis_> i have a question
<alexis_> the support can be in spanish
<alexis_> or only in english
<tsimpson> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alexis_> ?
<alexis_> :O}
<tsimpson> we have spanish support channels too, this one is english
<alexis_> but what i do to enter in that channet
<beagleburt> Oky-doky but i am disabled and it takes me A-G-E-S to type messages - but ok -(?!) - i will try to follow protocol - TKU - oops! -Thankyou
<alexis_> ok thanks
<tsimpson> alexis_: type in "/join <channel>"  for example: /join #kubuntu-es
<tsimpson> beagleburt: if you read the reason, it's so non-english speakers can read the messages easily
 * Aranel I'm back =)
<beagleburt> I see. thankyou again. sorry. will try to improve.
<nalioth> beagleburt: if nobody answers your question in here, there are many other channels to visit to seek the same info
<beagleburt> i got told off for asking about K-8.04 in the Ubuntu channel last time i used IRC?
<beagleburt> Nalioth: Is there a printer specific channel?
<nalioth> beagleburt: /msg alis help
<intok> anyone know why I can't get K3B to use more then 16 chars when I have selected 103 char limit in advanced settings? been asking for 3 hours now and nobody seems to care...
<nalioth> beagleburt: i was thinking more of ##linux or ##hardware
<nalioth> intok: have you asked in #k3b ?
<intok> yep, nobody there, and nothing has happened in the chan since I posted
<intok> which was 3 hours ago now
<beagleburt> Nalioth: Thankyou! for /msg alis help tip!
<the_other_lebows> hey intok i remember a thread somewhere dealing with that, let me check my bookmarks
<nalioth> intok: you may also try ##linux
<the_other_lebows> dang, gone, but remember it had to do with the rock ridge and joliet extensions... sorry.
<DaskreeCH> beagleburt: You got told off for asking about 8.04? That's strange
<beagleburt> is it? i do not use IRC much as i am disabled & typing is too slow. another time before i got told to ask about problem i was having with K-8.04 in #ubuntu !? so i am very confused
<DaskreeCH> beagleburt: k-8.04 is Kubuntu 8.04 ?
<beagleburt> sorry yes!
<DaskreeCH> If so then yes #ubuntu is probably going to throw you out
<beagleburt> yes! they told me off too!????
<DaskreeCH> They are too busy there to care much about kubuntu users. In any case what is your problem?
<DaskreeCH> They shoudln't have done that
<Pici> We're not going to throw you out, but if you don't get an answer we might suggest that you ask here as well.
<beagleburt> Using KUBUNTU-8.10 LTS but can NOT seem to add an old HP-Deskjet-Portable (B&W) inkjet. System does NOT detect it - it is directly connected to computer via a parallel connection. Any help with this GREATLY APPRECIATED! as I have been trying for WEEKS to get it going.
<Pici> beagleburt: 8.10 is not LTS by the way.
<DaskreeCH> beagleburt: What model HP ?
<beagleburt> SORRY - my mistake - have just been reading about 8.10, i meant 8.04
<beagleburt> HP-Desjet-Portable  (Black & White)
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH: sorry "Deskjet"
<DaskreeCH> Now :-) Could you perhaps be a little more specific?
<DaskreeCH> Hp makes a lot of Deskjet printer models
<beagleburt> HP-Desjet-Portable  (Black & White)
<fetusbubble> do you have a model number?
<beagleburt> It does not have a model number! it is V-E-R-Y old!
<beagleburt> it was working ok with Kubuntu 6.06.LTS
<beagleburt> the manual says it was printed in September 1992
<DaskreeCH> :-) Hmm
<DaskreeCH> How would you get a printers model in Linux? :(
<DaskreeCH> lshw or lspci won't work
<DaskreeCH> Is it a USB printer?
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH: No - it is a parallel port connection but my system does not seem to detect it?
<DaskreeCH> beagleburt: Why do you say it doesn't detect it?
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH: when i try "HPLIP" it does not detect it
<DaskreeCH> that would be a good way
<DaskreeCH> do you type it in caps like that?
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH: when i try SYSTEM SETTINGS > Printers ...the KDE printer wizard has Parallel/USB faded option out. I have not got the URI right yet i suspect
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH: "HPLIP" is an item in KDE MAIN MENU > System > HPLIP Toolbox
<DaskreeCH> Ah ok
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH: I have also been trying the CUPS utility @ http://localhost:631 but there again i have had no luck
<DaskreeCH> It didn't detect it?
<DaskreeCH> Is the Printer on?
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH: No. it didn't detect it. YES! it is on!do you know how i can detect my parallel port?
<DaskreeCH> Yes but you shouldn't have to.
<alexsandro> someone from Brazil?
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH: i have tried "Puppy Linux" & i was able to set up the Printer ok with that & it printed a test page ok but i discovered that it was using a later version than my desktop Kubuntu 8.04 version of CUPS
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH: i have downloaded the same version of CUPS but i do not know how to "Compile" - (?) it???
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH:i have googled for the information but all the hits seem to be compiling some other files - i can't find out how to specifically compile CUPS yet?
<DaskreeCH> beagleburt: Well if it worked in an older version of CUPS then we are probably just missing a driver
<fetusbubble> and in which case.. we'll need more info of your printer to find a specific driver for it
<beagleburt> DaskreeCH: I have to go very soon to the Doctors appointment may i PM my e-mail to you?
<DaskreeCH> Yes
<DaskreeCH> !hp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp
<DaskreeCH> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eatThisAndDie> guys, any idea why yahoo will not connect on kopete?
<eatThisAndDie> i think I'd need to override the server address, but i dunno what the new add is supposed to be.
<DaskreeCH> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<DaskreeCH> I think they will have killed that server by now though
<eatThisAndDie> DaskreeCH: you have any idea what port to use for this?
<DaskreeCH> eatThisAndDie: What?
<DaskreeCH> Oh yahoo? Default
<eatThisAndDie> yahoo chat. Port address for that server.
<DaskreeCH> As I said if it's not working they probably killed that server
<eatThisAndDie> Rite. OK then,
<DaskreeCH> It's fixed in KDE 4.3 RC
<DaskreeCH> I think that it's being backported to Jaunty 4.2 but as it stands I can't tell you where that is.
<DaskreeCH> eatThisAndDie: One second
<DaskreeCH> http://74.125.113.132/search?q=cache:nGAMPsN2xMIJ:mattr.info:8080/blog/2009/06/24/kopete-and-yahoo/+kopete+yahoo&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk
<DaskreeCH> I can't get to the actual page with the info it keeps dying on me
<eatThisAndDie> i can get it to connect on Pidgin though...
<eatThisAndDie> weird.
<DaskreeCH> Pidgin was updaed and pushed  as an unattended update I think
<DaskreeCH> If that works for you then use that till kopete gets the nod or if you are already on some version of KDE 4.3 update to RC
<eatThisAndDie> DaskreeCH: Thanks for the link, didnt knw they were phasing out the protocols.
<eatThisAndDie> thought it was the physical servers.
 * DaskreeCH nods
<mubu> Hey guys, whats the best way/the most streamlined way to create my own ubuntu 9.04 live cd (I want to add a few apps)? Thanks
<tsimpson> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<petsounds> hello, my webcam are detected in cheese but not in kopete or amsn. did i miss something? thank you.
<DaskreeCH> Mebbe?
<DaskreeCH> What version of each are ou uisng?
<DaskreeCH> you using?
<Guest25961> can anybody help me with my printer canon mx 300
<DaskreeCH> What's up with it?
<Guest25961> somebody speaks english here
<Guest25961> yees daskreech
<Guest25961> i cannot install it in kubuntu 9.04
<Guest25961> it is descovered but cannot install it appears but doesnt respond
<Guest25961> when i tried to print something
<DaskreeCH> What kind of printer is it?
<DaskreeCH> A multifunction?
<Guest25961> yes
<bazhang> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-MX300 Guest25961
<DaskreeCH> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+question/76111
<bazhang> Guest25961, appears to be a paperweight
<Guest25961> what paperwhight means
<bazhang> non-functional; perhaps connect to a windows in your lan and share printer
<Guest25961> ok thank bazhang
<bazhang> canon support has always been fairly poor; HP are rock solid
<Guest25961> what a pity
<Guest25961> hello
<fran> hello
<Guest788> hello
<Guest788> hello
<Guest788> who
<fran_> hello
<fran_> hello
<fran_> is anybody there
<bazhang> yes
<DaskreeCH> hello
<bazhang> support questions here please
<fran_> i already check the site you gave me and the printer is not supported as you said
<brett___> Greetings... quick question... 9.04 has me baffled.  Where in the menu is the friggin aptitude?  I can't find a menu item for administration..
<fran_> it is paperweight
<brett___> grrrrrr
<brett___> this new KDE is wacky
<bazhang> brett___, aptitude? in the command line
<fran_> your crazy man is the best
<DaskreeCH> brett___: Aptitidue will never be in the menu
<brett___> not aptitude...
<brett___> the gui version
<brett___> forget the name
<bazhang> adept?
<DaskreeCH> kpackagekit ?
<bazhang> !info adept
<fran_> push alt + f2
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta4ubuntu6.1 (jaunty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<brett___> adept
<bazhang> brett___, install it
<DaskreeCH> brett___: try kpackagekit
<DaskreeCH> brett___: You can also press alt+f2 and type software to get all the software management programs installed
<brett___> so.. pretend I'm not too gifted (not hard)  do an apt-get from command line?
<fran_> if you want to install something try this "sudo aptitude install name of the package"
<DaskreeCH> brett___: To do what?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install adept
<fran_> sudo apt-get install name of what you want to install
<fran_> example try this sudo aptitude install firefox
<fran_> example try this sudo aptitude install wine
<brett___> great.. thanks...
<bazhang> np
<fran_> tell us then
<fran_> time
<fran_> hmmm
<fran_> it is good
<fran_> r u ok now
<fran_> well i have to go
<DaskreeCH> ok
<DaskreeCH> bye
<eatThisAndDie> is there a reason `ps aux` shows my processes as a number (1000) instead of my login NAME?
<eatThisAndDie> my login name DOES have more that 8 chars, i think that could be a problem, though I have no idea how to fidentify this
<DaskreeCH> No it's supposed to translate it
<DaskreeCH> does top do the same?
<WindPower> (Posting this message on this channel as well hoping to get more help if possible...) Hi people, I just bought this Asus laptop and am using Kubuntu 9.04-bits on it right now, but the Ethernet controller doesn't work. I tried on Ubuntu as well, and its 32-bit version. I'm using the wireless right now but it slow, unstable, and in a few days it won't be available anymore cause I'll be moving, so I need the ethernet controller to
<WindPower>  It's a SiS 191 Gigabit ethernet controller. I've googled around for 2 days now and I've read dozens of forums posts and mailing list messages, some of them going back to 2005, and most of them ending without solution. Any suggestions?
<tomdavidson> anyone familuar with mozplugger?
<DaskreeCH> WindPower: Does it come up in ifconfig ?
<WindPower> Yes, absolutely, it shows up and all, but the network manager says it's "Unavailable"
<WindPower> I've put a dump at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7585549
<DaskreeCH> WindPower: when you plugin a cord does it light up?
<DaskreeCH> Assuming it has lights?
<WindPower> No, no light
<WindPower> At least no light within the ethernet port itself
<WindPower> There is however a little led on the front
<WindPower> Nevermind, that's for the wireless
<WindPower> It doesn't light up either but the wireless seems to work anyway
<DaskreeCH> right
<DaskreeCH> So ... I take it when you plugin another computer in the same port it works?
<WindPower> You mean plugging that ethernet cable into another comp? Yeah, it does, and using the same ethernet cable works on WIndows on this very laptop
<WindPower> So it's not a deffective cable
<DaskreeCH> Right
<DaskreeCH> what happens when you type sudo dhclient into a konsole ?
<WindPower_> Apparently it killed my connection
<WindPower_> And I've posted the stuff it said at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7585549
<mubu> Hey guys, how do I have my ubuntu 9.04 pc shutdown after a certain amount of minutes. when i use "sudo shutdown 30", after 30 minutes it doesnt shut down, its like i get logged out and go to this weird almost text only rescue menu. Thanks
<purpleposeidon> So, like, if you're logged into kde, and you plug in a flash drive, and it mounts itself, and the user can access it. How is this done via command line?
<DaskreeCH> purpleposeidon: sudo mount /dev/devicename /media/Folder
<purpleposeidon> It is so not.
<purpleposeidon> What mechanism does KDE use? It doesn't use that mount/fstab crap
<DaskreeCH> WindPower: What's Wmaster?
<DaskreeCH> purpleposeidon: It does but it does it through udev
<tomdavidson> anyone have experiance with shockwave? I have firefox in wine with shockwave and am trying to get firefox in linux to use the shockwave plugin...
<DaskreeCH> There is no shockwave plugin for linux
<tomdavidson> oh sure...  I have firefox in wine with shockwave and am trying to get firefox in linux to use the shockwave plugin...
<tomdavidson>  i have mozplugger... but can not get ff/linux to use it for the swf . is there a manual way to edit the application choice? i didnt find the good in about:config
<adeus> is it just me or is the kde in backports really unstable?
<DaskreeCH> adeus: Might be you. What's the problem you are having?
<adeus> if I change desktops, it plasma workspace crashes
<adeus> not always, but very often
<DaskreeCH> hmm how do you change desktops?
<adeus> mostly with the keyboard
<adeus> mm ok found a duplicate report
<DaskreeCH> do you have compositing on?
<adeus> bug 197717
<adeus> no
<adeus> 3;5~3;5~1;5~1;5~1;3~3;5~3;3~
<adeus> argh
<adeus> now I see it's related to aseigos post
<DaskreeCH> huh?
<Matisse> hi
<adeus> I just lost my browser..
<Matisse> need some help with my resolution.
<adeus> i.e. proxy connection, but google aseigo :)
<adeus> the first post
<DaskreeCH> The multihead?
<DaskreeCH> Ah the task manager?
<adeus> yes
<Matisse> please have a look at   http://img221.imageshack.us/i/bildfuckedup.png/
<Matisse_> KRandRTray isnt starting, so I cant reset to 1024x768
<DaskreeCH> Matisse: what video card?
<Matisse_> radeon
<exatrive> wow that looks horrible
<Matisse_> yes
<Matisse_> yesterday I plugged my screen to a laptop -> this changed the resolution
<DaskreeCH> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Matisse_> trying to restart...
<Matisse> looks great now, thx
<DaskreeCH> cool
<harolddong> is akonadi supposed to be broken in the 4.3 rc? is that like a known issue?
<neofox>   HI linux fans, there's a memory editor like cheat engine for linux?
<tomdavidson> anyone experianced with kgtk?
<tomdavidson> neofox: doesnt work well. i think it would have to have a kernel mod or something to get access
<tomdavidson> or use a custom kernel that doesnt have memory protection
<neofox> where can I get something from?
<tomdavidson> i do not understand the question?
<tomdavidson> neofox: this help out? http://freshmeat.net/projects/scanmem/
<neofox>   where can I get a custom kernal?
<tomdavidson> one that doesnt have the memory protection... i thinkyou would have to compile it. then you would have to comple cheat engien too
<neofox> thx I look at it
<tomdavidson> the memory issue is one of the reasons a program like ce isnt available on linux
<tomdavidson> windows uses shared memory, so one app can booger up the mem of other apps (thats what ce does) but in linux it has protectiosn to keep that from happening
<zeltak_> hi guys..anyone knows how to fix the issue with plasmapkg on kde 4.3?
<Idhan> hi, using dolphin: is there any way to display information of capacity-freespace for harddisks or externals divices ??
<Idhan> *devices
<alarm> hello, which directory keeps the kde 4.2 desktop settings ? mainly fonts, desktop settings , window appearence settings, like window decorator and colours
<alarm> i dont want to restore the whole .kde dir
<racecar56> why don't i have tab completion?
<racecar56> does anyone see this message
<ZeiP> Yes.
<racecar56> k
<bazhang> for konversation?
<racecar56> no
<racecar56> for konsole
<racecar56> and terminal stuff
<racecar56> ZeiP: i thinking my computer was funny as it seemed this place was kind of silent at the moment
<racecar56> <65racecar>
<asakalli> hallo Freunde
<asakalli> kann jemand mir sagen mit welchem converter ich die iso datei zum mp4 oder 3gp datei convertieren kann?
<hateball> !de | asakalli
<ubottu> asakalli: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<asakalli> ok sorry i didn't know
<hateball> asakalli: No harm done, just informing you :)
<hateball> asakalli: I guess ffmpeg can do it, but I've not tried myself
<hateball> asakalli: from what format to what format do you want to do?
<chris_angel> hi guys! I switched from gnome to kde :)
<simon__> hi there, can someone tell me how I can figure out which version of kubuntu/ubuntu I have ?
<simon__> or... what I more would like to know... if there is anyone still active in this channel... how can I review the messages that pop up from kde plasma as info boxes ?
<rysiek|pl> "review"?
<simon__> yes - they pop-up in a box. then disappear.
<Bou> oh
<simon__> how can i .... "get them back" to read again what it said?
<Bou> you mean see it again?
<rysiek|pl> simon__: click on the "i" icon on your panel
<simon__> it disappears too!
<rysiek|pl> simon__: humm... then that's a bug, probably
<Bou> you mean it pops-up and back too fast?
<simon__> (and for the short time that its visible... i cant figure out whats the name of the programm... to get info on how to configure it.)
<simon__> its visible for one or too seconds.
<simon__> but sometimes there are several info boxes above the other..
<Bou> well 1 or 2 secons seems ok for a notification pop-up..
<Bou> yep
<simon__> yes. but if you just come to your computer... and they disappear you might want to know what they saig.
<simon__> said
<Bou> then click on "I" as rysiek|pl said
<simon__> but the "I" disappears too! whats the name of the programm? (or is it an applet?)
<chris_angel> what version of KDE is shipped with kubuntu 9.04?
<chris_angel> "which"
<bazhang> kde4 chris_angel
<chris_angel> bazhang: ok thx, there is a newer version right?
<bazhang> chris_angel, you wish for kde3?
<bazhang> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<chris_angel> bazhang: not really but I use ubuntu and installed KDE via the synaptic package manager
<bazhang> chris_angel, I believe there is a PPA for 4.3
<chris_angel> bazhang: how do i check which version of kde I'm running?
<simon__> how can I find out why my audio device sometimes doesnt work?
<simon__> chris_angel: use konqueror and the menu... that says 'help'
<simon__> (then 'kde')
<chris_angel> simon__: ok thx :)
<bazhang> chris_angel, about kde ? not sure as I am logged into gnome at the moment
<simon__> I used to have ....a artsd running (when I used debian but its not running on jaunty..)
<chris_angel> ok i've got KDE 4.2.2
<chris_angel> is that the newest?
<simon__> chris_angel: such as i... but i dont relly like it.
<simon__> I even dont know how to find out which programm uses the audio device... any suggestions?
<chris_angel> simon__: okey, I've been running Gnome for about 2 years I just wanted a change
<bazhang> chris_angel, there is newer, but experimental afaik (available via PPA) perhaps backports soon
<chris_angel> simon__: hold on a sec
<simon__> ( I used to lsof /dev/<whatever> but dont know...)
<chris_angel> brb
<simon__> i really hate some hardware vendors... got one of those HDAudio soundcards...
<alarm> hello, i am trying to install azureus, the problem is that for a strange reason the application to be installed requires a huge amount of dependent packages (that i have never seen on previous installations) : gamin gcj-4.3-base gnome-keyring gnome-mime-data gnome-mount gvfs gvfs-backends libavahi-glib1 libsoup2.4-1 libswt-cairo-gtk-3.4-jni libswt-gnome-gtk-3.4-jni libswt-gtk-3.4-java
<alarm> and many others...
<alarm> why is that ? what has gnome to do with azureus ?
<bazhang> alarm, install from where
<doktor> Selam
<doktor> türkçe bilen var mı
<bazhang> !tr | doktor
<ubottu> doktor: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<alarm_> sorry , anyone answered ? got disconnected :)
<bazhang> alarm_, installed from where
<alarm_> apt-get install
<bazhang> vuze?
<alarm_> its not the first time i install azureus and i know that normaly it doesnt require all that stuff
<alarm_> no, apt-get install azureus
<tsimpson> alarm: try with "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install azureus"
<alarm_> but vuze requires also that gnome stuff, which i find really weird
<alarm_> The following NEW packages will be installed: azureus libcommons-cli-java libcommons-lang-java liblog4j1.2-java libswt-gtk-3.4-java libswt-gtk-3.4-jni
<alarm_> well that looks better i guess
<alarm_> why was that happening before ? could there be an error on my dependencies or something ?
<tsimpson> no, just recommends where suggests should probably be
<alarm_> and i need the whole gnome family for instaling azureus ? :)
<tsimpson> azureus depends on a lot of GTK stuff, which (somewhere) recommends some gnome libs
<alarm_> ok, seems not to run. let me check whats going in the console
<alarm_> exec: 11: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java: not found
<alarm_> ok, google is the doc :)
<alarm_> ok, many exceptions but seems to run
<alarm_> thank you
<tsimpson> make sure you have openjdk-6-jre installed too
<alarm_> sorry tsimpson  i wasnt paying attention here.
<alarm_> why would i need the openjdk ?
<Zorael> With no swap whatsoever, will I be able to hibernate?
<EagleScreen> I have downloaded the Kubuntu 9.04 version with KDE3.5
<EagleScreen> i am going to check it
<etfb> Has anyone here managed to get Mono 2.x working in Hardy?  There's not a single instruction among the millions that looks like it was tested.
<capcom> hi all
<ibrar> I have a modem and I connect it using kppp but unable to browse the internet ?
<capcom> i've a problem with jaunty and wlan.. i try to get wlan working with an avm fritz wlan stick (old version, not n-draft). the stick is installed using ndiswrapper as described at http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FRITZ!WLAN_USB_Stick and seems to be working correctly..
<capcom> it shows activity and i can connect to my wlan as well.. the problem is, i can't connect to any site or other computer in the local net or the internet
<capcom> i'm using wicd as network manager and think i set up the device properly with the correct ip adresses and a valid wpa key
<capcom> the mac address is known to the router as well cause i have a mac filter active there
<phh> capcom: it's most likely you missed some of the ip addresses
<phh> can't you use dhcp ?
<darthanubis> I need a gkrellm replacement
<phh> darthanubis: superkaramba ? (yeah kde thing)
<darthanubis> all of the system monitors in plasma are amazingly vague as to what is going on?
<darthanubis> like network traffic
<darthanubis> and hard disk activity
<phh> darthanubis: take a look at kde-apps.org, you'll maybe find somethings
<capcom> phh: i always use static ip's and i set up everything as usual (before i had hardy running on the same machine and it worked fine)
<darthanubis> I looked now I'm asking
<ibrar> Any body give me tip
<darthanubis> because what I have found is pathetic
<capcom> and i have some laptops in the wlan as well with jaunty that work properly.. only difference is that these have internal intel wlan modules anstead of a avm usb stick
<ibrar> I got the IP address and DNS address's but cannot ping to any IP
<capcom> is it possible that there is somewhere still a setting that forces eth0 to be used instead of wlan0 perhaps?
<phh> ibrar: route -n gives a default route ?
<phh> capcom: if it's connected only
<phh> (or if there are bugs in the driver)
<capcom> phh: no i removed the cable.. and tried also sudo ifdown eth0 to be sure that it's inactive
<ibrar> phh: 192.168.7.1     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<ibrar> phh: this is the only entry
<phh> ibrar: weird
<ibrar> phh: ifconfig ppp0
<ibrar> inet addr:119.154.39.198  P-t-P:192.168.7.1  Mask:255.255.255.255
<phh> ibrar: what says ifconfig ppp0 ?
<phh> .
<phh> oh yeah, it's not in the good order
<phh> ibrar: try sudo route add default gw 192.168.7.1
<phh> and try pinging an IP (i think your dns will be wrong too)
<noaXess> my plasma-desktop eats allways 20-30% of my cpu power.. have kde 4.2.95 (kde 4.3 RC1), anybody has same problem?
<Peace-> mmm plasma?
<ibrar> phh: route add but unable to ping any ip address
 * Peace- checkin
<phh> noaXess: it eats a lot too, maybe not 20-30%
<Peace-> noaXess: here 3-5 %
<ibrar> With same configuration it works in Windows dialup networking
<Peace-> noaXess: i have instead phyton that sucks a lot.. -.-''
<phh> ibrar: try to find some ppp log in /var/log then
<studiodude> Is it normal to loose all internet settings when switching from gnome to kde?
<studiodude> I just went in to have a look at kde, which looks great, but found no internet connection available and no sign of wireless connection
<darthanubis> studiodude: of course not
<ubuntu> ll
<bazhang> studiodude, what does ifconfig say in konsole
<darthanubis> so no one here uses a detailed system monitor?
<ubuntu> studiodude: how did you installed KDE and what Ubuntu version do u have?
<studiodude> I'll have to log back in to kde - can i copy and paste across sessions?
<studiodude> sorry - that was for bazhang -
<studiodude> i'm new to this, still getting used to it
<ubuntu> studiodude: the wireless driver is independent of KDE or Gnome it is inside Linux
<bazhang> ah he quit
<ubuntu> but Gnome uses an applet different than KDE to connect to networkmanager, so you probably have to set wireless configuration again in networkmanager-kde
<ubuntu> did you installed kubuntu-desktop package?
<studiodude> bazhang - i have the ifconfig file from kde
<abdelrahim> nhnhkb
<bazhang> studiodude, does it show eth0 wlan0 etc?
<studiodude> its reading eth0 and eth1 and lo all have data attatched - there is no wlan at all
<studiodude> but thats the same as in gnome
<bazhang> studiodude, eth1 sometimes is wlan0 wrongly id'd
<studiodude> i have just ran ifconfig in gnome and the files look identical - packet numbers are different obviously
<studiodude> bazhang - ok so i have wifi in kde but its not easy to see how to switch it on
<phh> studiodude: networkmanager just sucks, so yes it's normal.
<phh> but you can configure it to sucks less, i just haven't found how
<studiodude> phh - lol
<phh> (you have to set your connections as "system connections")
<baron86> Hello There.. Does anyone knows how to use background images in folders ? i am using dolphin at Jaunty kubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> studiodude, what does sudo dhclient eth1   return
<studiodude> bazhang - im gonna nip over to kde and find out - thanks for your help - back in a sec.
<ugur> hi people. Does anybody know when we will see firefox 3.5 in ubuntu repositories?
<bazhang> ugur, now
<bazhang> !ff35 | ugur
<ubottu> ugur: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ugur> really? let me check now
<bazhang> its referred to as 'shiretoko' ugur
<studiodude> ok bazhang -  i found a wire and am in kde now - sudo dhclient eth1 returned quite a lot
<ibrar> I got it working phh:
<ibrar> but internet is really slow
<bazhang> studiodude, wired? then it would be sudo dhclient eth0
<studiodude> it appears to work wired with no problem
<studiodude> bazhang -the command you asked me to put in - what info do you need from that - can i paste it all in here?
<bazhang> studiodude, paste.ubuntu.com please, and give us the url
<ugur> ok there is 3.5 in the repos and there is also a transitional package for 3.1 users to install it as an update. Which one should i choose?
<baron86> Is there a configuration or a program to change the background of a folder? Thnx
<studiodude> bazhang - sorry, i'm not quite with you -
<bazhang> studiodude, open a browser, go to paste.ubuntu.com website , then paste the results of the command there, hit paste, and then tell us the url
<studiodude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/213593/
<studiodude> ok -thanks  - bazhang
<darthanubis> how can i have Konq open last viewed tabs upon restarting of Konq?
<ugur> when i want to install FF 3.5 in kubuntu it is asking for gnome libraries. I know it is a gnome app but i already have FF 3.0 installed on my computer
<baron86> is there any info about the .directory so i can change the background image of a folder? Thnx
<ugur> so is it really required to install all these libraries again?
<bazhang> ugur, not the ones you have already, there are some others that are required though
<ugur> ok then thanks
<ugur> just to be sure
<studiodude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/213593/ -
<ugur> i installed Firefox 3.5 on my kubuntu jaunty but kde integration is bad
<ugur> first of all how can i make it recognize mime types defined in my system
<ugur> gnome support package does not work but it was working in 2.x versions i remember
<ugur> any opinions on how i can make my firefox 3.5 recognize mime types and preferred applications in KDE 4.2?
<ahmos> hi, how i can get the list of my paritions with terminal console?
<Piep000r> I've got a problem with the uck i can't create images wich have a size over 4GB need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cbk_> hi
<Guest97019> anyone from india?
<cbk_> anyone from turkey?
<cbk_> hi
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> !flv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Matisse> What is in a avi if i convert a flv file?
<Matisse> (f.e. using ffmpeg)
<Matisse> (or avidemux)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, is it possible in some way to make kde use "aspell -t" instead of  aspell?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am going crazy after kile not being able to spellcheck _latex_ !
<ugur> ahmos: you can execute df -hk at konsole to see partitions and disk usage
<ugur> Matisse: both flv and avi are container formats both may include codecs for video and audio like divx or mp3
<ugur> you can use vlc player to convert from one format to another
<Matisse> flv is also a container... so using ffmpeg wouldnt change the codec?
<ugur> i use vlc player for all my encoding purposes and it easy to use
<ugur> i dont know about ffmpeg
<ugur> but i think it shouldnt change the codec
<Matisse> And does vlc change the codec or not?
<ugur> you can select the container and codec manually in the transforming process
<Matisse> ok
<ugur> just select convert/save in file menu and you will see the preferences
<ugur> some codecs may not work with some containers so you should try by yourself
<ka> Hi. Is there an app for controlling the amount of bandwitdh a application can use in kubuntu?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody knows if the command for spellchecking can be changed in kde?
<ugur> Le-Chuck_ITA: you can execute alias aspell='aspell -t' to create an alias
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ugur: but I don't think kde parses the .bashrc
<ugur> it should
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ugur: I recall that once I tried that and in the end had to write a script for that let me just try :)
<ugur> there are two autorun scripts in bash
<wet> hi, how can i establish home wireless network in kubuntu?
<ugur> one is .bashrc which is executed each time you enter bash by running bash command
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | wet
<ubottu> wet: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ugur: just running kile from the console where I have set the alias does not work
<ugur> and the other is .profile which is executed when you login
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ugur: I think the new kde is not calling aspell directly perhaps
<wet> are there any other way? because i'm on live cd
<BluesKaj> wet, click on the cashew icon ob the right side of the panel , choose add widgets , in the widget box look for network management
<barbapapette> hello
<barbapapette> someone has the url for updating to KDE 4.3 RC1?
<wet> thank you
<barbapapette> does exist a backport or another deposit?
<yougoob> hi
<yougoob> i just install kubuntu-desktop on jaunty
<yougoob> i dont know how to change the panel theme?
<Matisse> yougoob, system settings - search for "theme"
<BluesKaj> barbapapette, open package manager and enable third party software and check all the sources , except for the cdrom
<yougoob> Matisse, i did that but I can only see "Appearance" - there is no theme. Sorry. it was a long time ago when I used KDE.
<yougoob> Matisse, I have been using gnome for 1 year now
<Matisse> yougoob, there is another search result, click on the other tab (or however it is called
<Matisse> )
<yougoob> Matisse, got it :) thanks
<yougoob> Matisse, what do you call the panel here? it looks way way different than it did is this oxygen or plasmoid?
<Matisse> plasmoids are those tools you can add to the desktop (like a directory view, weather casts and stuff)
<yougoob> Matisse, oh silly me, like widgets right?
<Matisse> right
<yougoob> hmmm... i just downloaded and installed glassified. but it wont apply.
<yougoob> lol sorry, i feel like an absolute noob here. everything seems so different
<Matisse> yougoob, its not that easy
<Matisse> style stuff isnt changeable a one place
<Matisse> choose another "kickoff" style, then press apply and look at the hint
<Matisse> (if theres a hint, popping up...)
<yougoob> Matisse, if I choose one by one I can modify and apply...
<Matisse> no
<yougoob> Matisse, hmmm. nothing is changing
<Matisse> change one of them, then the "Apply" button is pressable
<Matisse> then, on my computer a dialog hint window thing is popping up
<yougoob> Matisse, its saying something about Customized...
<yougoob> Matisse, strange, I clicked apply and everything still looks the same...
 * yougoob scratches head
<BluesKaj> yougoob, maybe you need new themes..you can DL them
<yougoob> BluesKaj, I downloaded 2 already :D
<yougoob> BluesKaj, I choose from the dropdown then click Apply. No Changes happen.. D:
 * yougoob just downloaded Carbon... now I have 3 themes that do not change... D:
<dark_rain> Hi, is it possible to load konqueror sessions from the cli? For example, like the way profiles can be loaded: 'kfmclient openProfile filemanagement' but a saved session instead.
 * yougoob scratches back...
 * dark_rain scratches head
<yougoob> want me to scratch your back?
 * yougoob scratches dark_rain's back
 * dark_rain says thanks for the back scratch
<yougoob> :D seriously though, sorry i dont know the answer to your question, ive been waiting for answers too...
<dark_rain> np. I think I probably need to ask in #konqueror
<yougoob> ok. there are not that many kde 4.2 tutorials on the web...
<dark_rain> true
<dark_rain> what problem are you having yougoob?
<BluesKaj> dark_rain, maybe #kde would be abetter chat for that question
<yougoob> dark_rain, its very simple really, i cant change my desktop theme. when i click apply nothing happens...
<yougoob> dark_rain, its just sad because these kde stuff sounds so cool
<yougoob> dark_rain, glassified, carbon, slim glow...
<dark_rain> BluesKaj: Thanks i'll try in there too
<BluesKaj> yougoob, did youtry rightclick on the desktop , desktop settings ?
<yougoob> ya me too :D
<dark_rain> yougoob: hmm. it works for me. what version are you using?
<yougoob> BluesKaj, i just did. it worked. :D thanks
<yougoob> dark_rain,  i dunno. :D anyway it worked already :D I've been a long time gnome and icewm user - the last time i used kde = was last year
<dark_rain> yougoob: oh. cool :)
<yougoob> ^_^
<dark_rain> yougoob: you should try the new 4.3 rc1, it's even nicer :P
<yougoob> dark_rain sounds dangerous ^_^ i am usually a late adopter.
<alfonso> Spaña¿
<alfonso> algien de españa
<alfonso> ¿
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yougoob> mi case es micasa
<alfonso> um
<alfonso> algien me puede decir como abrir los puertos para configurar amle¿
<alfonso> amule
<bazhang> alfonso, english here; #kubuntu-es for espanol
<Matisse> dark_rain, do you how I change the style of the plasmoids?
<yougoob> Matisse, they seem to change along with everything
<Matisse> well, think i got it.
<dark_rain> Matisse: Right click desktop, desktop settings, then desktop theme dropdown
<Matisse> You have to chose "user defined" and define it on your own :)
<Matisse> this sucks. I chose "user defined" and the dialog tells me to do that, before the changes will be applied...
<dark_rain> Matisse: If you are interested, there is a package called: plasma-desktopthemes-artwork which contains a few themes for plasma.
<dark_rain> Matisse: oh, you are customising in system settings?
<Matisse> yes
<Matisse> i would like too
<Matisse> s/too/to
<dark_rain> I like the new 4.3 rc1 theme.
<yougoob> downloading themes is fun ^_^
<Matisse> NOW i understand
<dark_rain> ^^
<yougoob> dark_rain, what's it called?
<dark_rain> yougoob: it's an update air theme i think
<dark_rain> updated*
<dark_rain> lots of new plazmoids too
<yougoob> dark_rain, sounds good - downloading it now :D
<dark_rain> hehe
<Xand3r> hey folks
<Xand3r> i want to start systemsettings
<Xand3r> but i get an error message
<Xand3r> systemsettings: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libsystemsettingsview.so: file too short
<Xand3r> what is the problem?
 * yougoob mutters not in google...
<BluesKaj> BBL
<yougoob> why are there so many that join and leave?
<Bou> netsplit
<bazhang> yougoob, that is normal, what irc client are you using
<Byron_> Hello all
<yougoob> Hi Byron
<yougoob> bazhang, xchat
<bazhang> yougoob, right click channel and choose hide joins/parts
<Byron_> Hello yougoob
<Byron_> How do I remove a ghost of my nick without the underscore?
<yougoob> Byron register?
<Byron_> Yes, it is
<yougoob> Byron_ register your nick
<Byron_> It is registered.
<bazhang> Byron_, /msg nickserv help ghost
<yougoob> bazhang, thanks
<yougoob> thats why i dont bother registering... i just think of all sorts of weird names. spares me the trouble
<Byron> Thank you bazhang. Much better.
<Byron> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 Server Edition, but it fails no matter what apps I choose. I want LAMP with Mail Server and OpenSSH
<bazhang> Byron, the installer fails?
<Byron> I can get to tasksel, make those choices and have the packages downloaded, but it fails instantly when it tries to install anything.
<Byron> bazhang: Yes.
<bazhang> Byron, did you md5 the iso? burn at very low speed ?
<yougoob> sounds like a media problem
<bazhang> could be a corrupt iso
<Byron> No to md5 and IIRC, I burned it at 8x but I could be wrong
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Byron> bazhang: I still have the ISO, but I don't have anything to which I can compare. It was a torrent I got from isohunt.com
<Byron> Never mind. I see the hash now.
<Byron> Let me double check it all
<bazhang> Byron, at what point does the installer fail? any error messages
<Byron> Oh yeah, WAY off from the default hash
<bazhang> then that is the likely culprit
<Byron> bazhang: Select and Install Software section. Let me get you the full error message.
<Byron> bazhang: Here is the error message:
<Byron> An instllation setup failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install software. <Continue>
<bazhang> Byron, this is ncurses, correct? seems the iso may be corrupt
<yougoob> better to download from official website.
<Byron> ncurses? No clue. I believe the ISO is corrupt if the md5 doesn't match up the slightest bit.
<bazhang> there are official torrents as well
<bazhang> Byron, that seems to be the case
<Byron> bazhang: Of all things I would not have thought about md5. I kept checking my settings and such.
<Byron> I'm downloading a new torrent. Should be done in about 12 minutes
<bazhang> Byron, not to worry, I have made a large number of bad disks (coasters)
<yougoob> lol @ bazhang
<Byron> Yeah, I've known a few companies to do that.
<yougoob> for tea
<yougoob> heh, i installed regular ubuntu - then installed LAMP - then installed kubuntu-desktop
<Byron> I don't get it. Why install a GUI for a server?
<yougoob> for fun :D
<bazhang> Byron, no need, once you get a good iso it should go well
<Byron> I can't wait to have my LAMP server setup all nice and pretty to host my stuff.
<yougoob> Byron do you have a domain?
<Byron> yougoob: Yes and no. I have a domain, but it's not going to be used here. I'm going to setup my LAMP server for testing many different things and getting a better understanding of how servers work and function.
<yougoob> Byron, exactly the same thing I am doing :D
<Byron> 5 minutes left for the ISO.
<Byron> How is that coming along for you, yougoob?
<yougoob> its ok. i am a beginner. - so youtube videos are particularly time savers when it comes to learning new things
<yougoob> that's fast
<Byron> What is?
<Byron> Time to check the md5. Download done.
<Byron> :(
<Byron> still not the correct hash
<yougoob> your connection
<Byron> Where can I download the official torrent?
<Byron> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) torrents can be obtained at (CD) http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/jaunty/ or (DVD) http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<yougoob> Hmmm. I don't think there is a kubuntu server...
<bazhang> good point
<bazhang> http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ Byron
<Byron> Not finding server ISO
<Byron> there we go
<Byron> Downloading now
<Byron> yougoob: You think 700kb/s is fast?
<Byron> Download will be complete in about 9 minutes
<Byron> bazhang: The md5 that I've been using matches that of the site, not from the torrent site.
<Byron> So I guess it is not a bad torrent
<bazhang> Byron, that is odd; this is a text-only install correct? is there an option to check the disk integrity?
<Byron> Yes and yes
<bazhang> Byron, did you do the disk integrity check?
<Byron> Doing that now
<Byron> I don't suppose there is a free shipit for server edition, huh?
<bazhang> let me check
<Byron> 3 minutes left on the download.
<bazhang> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ yep there is
<bazhang> takes more than five minutes though
<Byron> Many things take more than 5 minutes. What specifically?
<bazhang> shipping may be around a month for shipit cds
<Byron> that's fine. As long as I have something concrete that I know is official and won't give me these issues, I'll wait for it
<Byron> 1 minute remaining
<Byron> Download done and md5 confirmed. I guess I'll just burn it slower this time around. What is a good speed. I'm used to 8x for my slow burns.
<bazhang> that should suffice, the md5 and the disk integrity checks are key imo, along with decent media
<Byron> Burn baby, burn :)
<Byron> so the slowest it will burn is 10x
<Byron> Crazy netbook
<Byron> Integrity check is at 60% for the original disk I have been using.
<Byron> Should I wait for the integrity check to finish or terminate it at the current 81% and start with the new ISO?
<bazhang> how long is it staying at 81%?
<Byron> It's all been taking a while and I honestly haven't kept an eye on it as I've been doing the new ISO burn and moving my car out of the way.
<bazhang> seems about 10 minutes
<bazhang> perhaps give it a couple more, and if it does not budge from 81 try the other
<Byron> it's at 84% now.
<Byron> 85...
<Byron> Yeah, it's moving along
<Byron> I guess there was something that was just being checked
<Byron> *DOUBLE checked
<Byron> 95%
<beco> kann man mit kdenlive video-clips seitlich drehen?
<Byron> bazhang: The CD-ROM integrity test was successful. The CD-ROM is valid.
<bazhang> beco, english here please; #ubuntu-de for german
<beco> alright
<bazhang> Byron, good news
<Byron> I'm putting in the new CD
<dksoba88> I am trying to install an nvidia driver (169.12) for my Quadro FX 570M
<dksoba88> and the installer tells me I need to install kernel sources
<dksoba88> (because I'm running kernal version 2.6
<dksoba88> but I'm not quite sure the name of the package for installing kernel sources
<dksoba88> or maybe it's already installed and I need to tell the nvidia installer where they are
<yoga> How do I disable smooth scrolling in Konqueror?
<phh> good question.
<yoga> It's not smooth!
<bazhang> dksoba88, what version of Kubuntu
<dksoba88> bazhang: err how can I check this?
<yoga> bazhang: Konqueror Version 4.2.95
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in konsole dksoba88
<dksoba88> bazhang: I'll add that to my "useful cmds" document haha
<dksoba88> bazhang: 9.04 Jaunty
<bazhang> dksoba88, how are you trying to install that driver
<dksoba88> bazhang: first I use ctr-alt-f1 to get to console, I stop kdm with sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, then I type "sh nvidia_driver_blah_blah.run"
<dksoba88> bazhang: then I use the interface
<dksoba88> bazhang: I was able to install the 185.18 driver for the Quadro FX570, but this did not work
<dksoba88> bazhang: when kdm started it would go haywire and things wouldn't display correctly, and it'd never get into X
<Byron> bazhang: This download is worse that my original
<dksoba88> bazhang: then I realized that I should have selected the NVidia driver for notebooks, since this is an HP 8510w
<bazhang> dksoba88, should install from within repos, not from nvidia site
<Byron> I'm getting issues at the start with packages for the installation of the base system
<dksoba88> bazhang: the same thing happens if I kmenu->hardware drivers
<bazhang> Byron, what issues
<dksoba88> bazhang: and then it shows the versions of nvidia drivers that are there, and I activate 185
<harolddong> I always have more problems with the one from the repos personally.  the one from nvidia works like buttah for me
<bazhang> dksoba88, and then install them?
<Byron> bazhang: I don't recall now. I just told it to continue after so many failed packages such as the language pack, python and a few others
<dksoba88> bazhang: I click activate, it does some stuff, then I restart my computer and kdm won't start
<bazhang> dksoba88, could you clarify 'does some stuff' ?
<dksoba88> bazhang: sure
<dksoba88> bazhang: KDE starts up with distorted colors and it's stretched in the vertical orientation, the part where the bar comes up
<dksoba88> bazhang: then the screen goes black, then it goes into a console, a few seconds later, the screen goes black again, and then right back into the console
<bazhang> dksoba88, so have you checked the package manager to see if the drivers are actually installed?
<Byron> bazhang: doing it over again. This is the corrupt file: file:///cdrom/pool/main/l/langpack-locales_2.9+cvs20090214-7_all.deb
<dksoba88> bazhang: nvidia binary xorg driver?
<Byron> bazhang: file:///cdrom/pool/main/p/perl/perl-modules_5.10.0-19ubuntu1_all.deb was corrupt
<bazhang> Byron, that is odd, in light of the successful disk integrity check
<Byron> bazhang: Well, this is the new downloaded and burned CD. I'll do the integrity next.
<bazhang> dksoba88, have you started up in safe mode/recovery mode?
<dksoba88> bazhang: well I'm currently using a default /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and kde opens fine
<Byron> bazhang: file://cdrom/pool/main/p/python2.6/python2.6-minimal_2.6.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb was corrupt
<dksoba88> bazhang: the only reason I need to install nvidia drivers is because glx isn't working
<dksoba88> bazhang: when I run glxgears I get: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dksoba88> bazhang: I need glx to work for some special closed-source reseach software I'm trying to run
<Byron> bazhang: Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.9-4ubuntu6_i386.deb
<muesli> OH GOSH.... when will (k)ubuntu grow up and be able to support sleep / standy without going totally nuts
<bazhang> dksoba88, and those are the recommended ones, correct? are they shown to be installed in the package manager?
<Byron> Checking disk integrity right now
<dksoba88> bazhang: no, those aren't the ones that nvidia recommends for the QuadroFX 570M which is what I have
<dksoba88> bazhang: there's no recommended driver in repos for the 570M as far as I can find
<bazhang> dksoba88, how old is that card
<dksoba88> bazhang: not too old, not too new
<ryeenv> I'm creating an install on a 4GB thumbdrive, what is the minium size of /var I can get away with?
<dksoba88> bazhang: here is the display driver I'm trying to install: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_169.12.html
<dksoba88> bazhang: but the installer for that is asking for kernal-sources
<dksoba88> bazhang: I can paste the error message I get when I run that but it's kind of lengthy
<bazhang> dksoba88, then install them?
<Pici> ryeenv: Is there a reason why you even need to separate /var off into its own partition?
<dksoba88> bazhang: when I run the installer it can't find the sources
<ryeenv> Pici: incase I run a service that fills up with log files
<harolddong> do we ask about issues relating to the kde 4.3 rc in here or n #kubuntu-devel?
<bazhang> dksoba88, no idea about going outside the package management system; I always install my nvidia drivers from within repos
<ryeenv> pici: you think I should worry about it?
<Byron> bazhang: New CD from the official site appears to be corrupt :(
<dksoba88> bazhang: I see
<dksoba88> bazhang: can I send you the error message somehow?
<Pici> ryeenv: I think that if you fill up var with your own log files then other things may stop working as well, so I personally wouldn't parition it off.
<bazhang> dksoba88, paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url so all can see
<ryeenv> pici: thanks
<dksoba88> bazhang: is there an easy way to copy a text file to the clipboard from within the console?
<bazhang> dksoba88, sure, install pastebinit
<ryeenv> pici: you think I should be safe with only seperate partitions for /boot, /, and home? (+swap)
<dksoba88> bazhang: awesomeness, here you go: http://pastebin.com/f2b0b99a2
<Pici> ryeenv: I personally don't separate /boot off, but some do, its a personal preference at this point.  The other two are a must though.
<Vinay-india> hellooo room
<Vinay-india> i have a small problem
<ryeenv> pici: i'll leave /boot off... i have no idea how big kernels can get now a days anyways. thanks
<Byron> bazhang: I'm getting the ISO this time. I hope that works out for the best
<bazhang> Byron, good luck
<bazhang> dksoba88, were you prompted to answer Y/N at any point?
<Vinay-india> when ever i start adept add/remove
<dksoba88> bazhang: yes, let me try to remember
<dksoba88> bazhang: it asked to go online to find sources, didn't find any when I said yes
<dksoba88> bazhang: also asks for a EULA, etc
<dksoba88> bazhang: that's pretty much it
<Byron> bazhang: I meant to say torrent. Sorry. The other ISO was fine, so I don't know what gives.
<bazhang> dksoba88, it appears you answered no to the trying to find kernel sources one
<dksoba88> bazhang: but I just read that you need to run this at runlevel 1, so telinit 1, right?
<dksoba88> bazhang: but I was probably at run level 3
<gnata> looks like karmic i386 is fully broken : no premissions on /dev/null
<bazhang> dksoba88, you were in the console correct? with kdm stopped?
<dksoba88> bazhang: there's not a "try to find kernel sources" question though
<dksoba88> bazhang: yes, kdm was stopped, in the console
<dksoba88> bazhang: okay I found out how to specify where the headers are
<bazhang> dksoba88, great
<dksoba88> bazhang: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run --kernel-install-path=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386/
<dksoba88> bazhang: I'll try that and see if it'll work
<dksoba88> I checked /usr/src/ and there are linux-headers there
<dksoba88> brb
<gnata> hi, could someone boot on an up to date karmic?
<gnata> looks like udev or hal is broken. I get only a read only fr with wrong prems on all /dev/
<bazhang> gnata, #ubuntu+1 for that
<gnata> bazhang: ok
<pm2> Hi - I'm on Kubuntu 9.04, and I'm having a problem where in some text boxes when I type a black box appears near the cursor, or sometimes the entire box has a black bar accross it.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<pm2> or would I be best just to downgrade to 8.04?
<dark_rain> pm2: you could try upgrading kde to 4.3 rc1, but to be honest I've never seen anything like that. Do you have compositing enabled?
<pm2> dark_rain: I don't think so, how can I check?
<dark_rain> systemsettings->desktop
<ryeenv> is it best practice to use ext4 now?
<pm2> it says compositing type is opengl
<dark_rain> It's much faster than ext3
<ryeenv> dark_rain, thanks
<dark_rain> np
<dark_rain> pm2: there should be a checkbox
<dark_rain> pm2: enable desktop effects. is it checked or unchecked?
<pm2> checked
<dark_rain> pm2: try unchecking it and pressing ok
<pm2> ok
<dark_rain> pm2: any difference?
<pm2> that looks like it may have fixed it
<dark_rain> pm2: it's probably your graphics card driver / configuration
<harolddong> is akonadi broken in the 4.3 rc?
<pm2> I see - well, it will give me something to play with anyway -- thanks for your help
<dark_rain> pm2: you can check if direct render is enabled on your gfx card by doing: gfxinfo | grep direct
<dark_rain> glxfino*
<dark_rain> glxinfo*
<dark_rain> lol
<racecar56> i want to connect a firewire cable between 2 computers (one is gnome, it's too old for kde, and the other is KDE4), both are 9.04
<racecar56> to get internet
<Dragnslcr> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Tm_T> racecar56: how something can be too old for KDE when it runs GNOME ?
<Dragnslcr> racecar56- one of those links might have instructions for Firewire
<racecar56> Tm_T: it problable can run kde but it's slow
<racecar56> Tm_T: i didn't wait enough for it
<Tm_T> racecar56: interesting, if you like to discuss it more lenghty, come and join us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Seiler> hi
<Seiler> schreibt hier keiner was?
<harolddong> soo where is the akonadi database stored?
<ryeenv> pici, thanks for you help... later
<yoga> I have problem using Kget.  When I download a file from a link in Konqueror, kget is invoked, the 'New Download' dialog box pops up, but the "Destination:" field get a directory only, it does not have the origional file name from the link. I am in KDE 4.3 RC1.
<ka_> yoga: I can confirm, that I only see one directory in the dropdownlist...
<racecar56> how do i share my internet on this comp with kde to my other comp with gnome (it might be able to use kde but i don't knorw) with a firewire cable?
<racecar56> *know
<yoga> ka_: so if you click the "Open fiel dialog" then choose another directory, I get a wrong "Destination:" constructed by Kget, it will append the the pervious directory to the new directory.
<yoga> ka_: for example: /home/user1/d1 becomes home/user1/new/d1 if I pick /home/user1/new in the "Open file dialog"
<yoga> ka_: What I expect is /home/user1/new
<azeddine> hi
<ka_> yoga: there is definately something wrong with kget...
<Captain_Haddock> racecar56: I think support is very experimental for firewire networks in Linux... They're very slow in XP too from what I've heard :S
<gandolfo> holas
<gandolfo> alguien sabe montar un pendrive en el ubuntu_
<Guest42119> msg LuX|MuSiCa|03 xdcc send #25
<Pici> !es | gandolfo
<ubottu> gandolfo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<racecar56> Captain_Haddock: :(
<racecar56> Captain_Haddock: too bad, i got this firewire cable just for that purpose
<MrToshiba> What the heck is libsexy?
<Pici> !info libsexy2 | MrToshiba
<ubottu> MrToshiba: libsexy2 (source: libsexy): collection of additional GTK+ widgets - library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.11-2 (jaunty), package size 41 kB, installed size 132 kB
<MrToshiba> thx
<slow-motion> hi
<afeijo> how can I run a .py file?
<rysiek|pl> afeijo: python your_file.py
<afeijo> thanks, something wrong on the .py file then, it doesnt work
<vprm> how can I put Ubunntu into a network with XP??
<tonii> with a NIC
<rysiek|pl> vprm: if the two systems are on the same physical network
<rysiek|pl> vprm: you should be able to browse to the XP's shared folders from ubuntu
<MikHel> Hello!
<MikHel> I am having some problems with the network plasmoid in 9.04...
<MikHel> I cannot connect to a Mobile Broadband or VPN connection.
<MikHel> Very frustrating.
<MikHel> Additionally the VPN connection settings do not even seem to get remembered...
<MikHel> Anybody played with those before ?
<squid0> hi. something strange happened to me. my computer froze, and I had to hard reboot. when it restarted, I saw a lot of messages from fsdisk (? the disk checking program) saying that there were orphaned files, which it fixed. most of those were icons used by plasma/kde.
<squid0> Now, many of my icons are blurred, ie. the smaller icons made bigger. this, I presume, is because the bigger icons cannot be found. how do I fix this?
<MikHel> squid0: Is your screen at the correct resolution?
<H2OyJaBoN> hi all!
<squid0> MikHel: yes. some of the icons are fine, but others are not
<H2OyJaBoN> is posible to auto-connect a hidden wifi using wpa ?
<MikHel> squid0: Then I do not know... But you should double check anyway in your display settings.
<mooskito> algun canal en español que me puedan recomendar
<H2OyJaBoN> mooskito:  #kubuntu-es
<mooskito> gracias
<H2OyJaBoN> de nada! :)
<squid0> MikHel: thanks, but that's not the issue
<n8w> hey
<n8w> guys, do u know how to fix the issue regardin a missin plugin for stream video( video/x-ms-asf)?
<vprm> how do i change my domain name??
<rysiek|pl> vprm: what domain name
<vprm> workgroup..
<jarle> Amarok 2.1.1 just keeps crashing on me during startup, is this a known problem with the kubuntu package?
<harolddong> what package contains qmysql?  akonadi isnt working and says it needs it
<H2OyJaBoN> harolddong:  what do you wnat to say with qmysql?
<harolddong> akonadi isnt working at all and mailody says that package qmysql is missing
<harolddong> but a buunch of other q*sql packages are present
<H2OyJaBoN> if iit s the qt-sql module for mysql then libqt4-sql-mysql
<H2OyJaBoN> but i'm not sure
<harolddong> that's already installed
<rubyist> hey
<rubyist> by default, does kubuntu install the drivers you need for xorg, or use the vesa driver?
<rubyist> also, for sound, i've got a nvidia driver(nVidia Corporation MCP55), is this easy to find in the repositories?
<Tm_T> rubyist: all open drivers
<rubyist> Tm_T: how can i find out what driver xorg is using?
<Tm_T> rubyist: one way is grepping /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rubyist> thanks
<rubyist> X.org video driver : 5.0
<rubyist> what would that be?
<rubyist> Module ABI versions..
<rubyist> i don't really get that, is it vesa 5.0, or ABI driver 5.0?
<Tm_T> just some api/abi version I believe
<chris_> key
<chris_> hey
<rubyist> Tm_T: Is "abi" like "vesa" ? I'd like to use a driver that takes the capabilites of my cards.
<Tm_T> rubyist: no, hmm, "grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<rubyist> ahh cool
<rubyist> nvidia driver
<rubyist> nice
<rubyist> ty Tm_T
<rubyist> my next problem is sound.. ive got a nVidia Corporation MCP55, and i'm not sure which driver i need for it? all nvidia drivers seem to be for display
<Tm_T> rubyist: well, IIRC nvidia has never developed their own sound chip
<Tm_T> rubyist: so, if sound works, you prolly have the one needed
<rubyist> it doesn't work :)
<Tm_T> rubyist: how it doesn't work?
<rubyist> root@okiwana:/home/robert# lspci | grep -i audio
<rubyist> 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<rubyist> Tm_T: no sound :P
<Tm_T> rubyist: where no sound? your system see the card but speakers doesn't have any noise?
<rubyist> i've checked alsamixer, nothing is muted
<rubyist> Tm_T: how do i know if the system sees them? nope, no speaker sound
<rubyist> oh just tested it now
<rubyist> "The audio playback device Nvidia ... does not work, falling back to .."
<rubyist> so i guess they're recongized, but there isn't a driver..
<rubyist> any ideas?
<sdfg> have two hard drives one master one slave
<sdfg> is there any way to install linux on one from vista on the other
<sdfg> another words when i boot into vista from primary how can i install linux on slave drive
<sdfg> couse i cannot boot linux from cd for some reason? weird
<sdfg> please help i hate power hungr vista
<sdfg>  when i boot into vista from primary how can i install linux on slave drive
<Daviey> sdfg: debootstrap
<sdfg> Daviey: what is that?
<Daviey> sdfg: oh, missunderstood.. it's an option in your installer where you install it
<sdfg> Daviey: trying to install to slave from inside vist couse cant get cd installer to work
<Daviey> sdfg: You can choose where to install, in the installer
<Daviey> sdfg: Oh!  How far along are you getting trying to install from cd?
<sdfg> Daviey: get past the first gui interface then choose install and shortly after it hangs on me
<sdfg> Daviey: making me mad too i hate vista
<sdfg> friggen takes up 20 gb hard drive space
<sdfg> Daviey: so is thare a way to install from inside vista onto my slave drive
<sdfg> Daviey: then come back and wipe vista from my primary drive?
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: maybe try an alternate cd
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: it hasn't got such a nice GUI, but should be more bullet proof
<sdfg> those usually take days to do
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: oh, and make sure the CD is ok
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: "days"?
<sdfg> being sarcastic sry
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: well, anywhoo, check the CD for defects
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: I am willing to bet that the cd is b0rked
<sdfg> rysiek|pl: the disk is ok i used it on my pc
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: sometimes some cd drives have better error correction than others
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: just do check the cd in the cd drive you use to install it where you get problems
<sdfg> rysiek|pl: it says its ok
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: in that case, hwo do you go about installing? do you let the full LiveCD environment boot, or do you use the "Install" option in the boot menu?
<sdfg> rysiek|pl: have tried both
<sdfg> rysiek|pl: they both stop at the same point
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: always fails at the same very moment?
<rysiek|pl> ah
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: I'd try a different install cd - alternate, or maybe a Xubuntu one?
<sdfg> rysiek|pl: kk thnx
<rysiek|pl> sdfg: it's basically the same system, you'd only need to install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop, as you please
<davidjheinrich> does anyone here know what I would need to do to create an image gallery -- like Tabblo / Flickr, etc -- that can be easily udpated by adding categories or photos via a browser-interaction window...without re-doing hard-coding?
<rysiek|pl> drupal + gallerix?
<rysiek|pl> probably there are simpler options, though
<rysiek|pl> I'd ask google
<davidjheinrich> rysiek|pl, I'd like to use this gallery script for my images: rysiek|pl
<davidjheinrich> http://www.outcut.de/MooFlow/example-json.html
<rysiek|pl> davidjheinrich: well, use it, then?
<davidjheinrich> yea, but how to change / add to it so like Tabblo or Flickr...I don't want to have to hard-code in images every time I udpate it. I want it to interact with me
<rysiek|pl> davidjheinrich: I think you're on a wrong channel with that question
<davidjheinrich> rysiek|pl, any suggestions on where to go?
<uzman> hi
<uzman> i have a problem
<rysiek|pl> davidjheinrich: no idea, really. it's pretty simple, I'd use some php or whatever - try #php
<uzman> janty is not run sound
<uzman> i dont hear any sound my laptop
<slow-motion> n8
<kaddi> what, besides lm-sensors, could be used to read temperatures from my machine? lm-sensors gives me wrong results.
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: nothing, I suppose
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: go to lm-sensors website and read about calibration
<Undead> Hello?
<Undead> can anyone here help me with a wireless problem
<kaddi> rysiek|pl: that page doesn't really help me.. it gives solutions for showing negative temperatures or too high temperatures, but I have too low positiv temperatures.. core1 supposedly has 0°C, core0 17°C
<kaddi> fans aren't shown at all
<rysiek|pl> and are you sure you have those sensors (core1, fans)?
<kaddi> fans, I dont know
<rysiek|pl> as to core0 - the solutions to too high temps are some formulas, right?
<rysiek|pl> so you can modify the formulas to fix the too low temp
<kaddi> but core0,1 I am sure they are there and working, as they get recognzed by speedfan under vista
<rysiek|pl> humm
<kaddi> rysiek|pl: no it says to switch from thermistor input to diode
<rysiek|pl> as to core1, no idea, probably nobody got around to make a linux driver for it
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: well, switch it anyway and see what happens
<kaddi> and I srsly don't have a clue what that is supposed to tell me
<rysiek|pl> me too, actually
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: thing is: the manufacturer of your mainboard made drivers for vista
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: but he ignored linux, apparently;
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: and nobody has written the drivers for linux for your mobo's sensors
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: you can either google for it (something like <your_mobo_model> sensors linux)
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: and/or write to the manufacturer to do something about it
<kaddi> rysiek|pl: quite possible
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: when enough people write, we'll all get the drivers
<kaddi> :)
<kaddi> rysiek|pl: can you help me out once more, I don't really know what motherboard I have. :/ I'm a noob at this. I have a travelmate 6492
<kaddi> the factsheet is here: http://us.acer.com/acer-v2/datasheet.do?LanguageISOCtxParam=en&sp=page17e&ctx2.c2att1=0&CountryISOCtxParam=US&ctx1g.c2att92=145&kcond65e.c2att101=29169&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=3291878680
<ubuntu> Please help. I had two drives, master and slave. I used to dual boot.  The one that held my windows partition kicked the bucket this AM.  I've pulled both drives reset jumpers put the good one with all my linux files (still there) back in.  I just cant boot.  Grub error 22.
<kaddi> is this the motherboard, or the chipset for the motherboard: Mobile Intel® GM965 Express Chipset, supporting Intel® Active Management Technology (AMT) 2.5
<kaddi> ?
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: that's just the chipset, you need the mobo's manufacturer
<ubuntu> can i fix or remake the boot loader or reinstall kubuntu without losing my ~home files
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: boot a livecd
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: you'll be able to fix grub from there
<ubuntu> thats what im on now
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: just search for your laptop model then :)
<geothom> hello everybody
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: gimme a sec
<ubuntu> how do i fix grub...?  also i can't remember if this drive was formally the slave or th master drive.   Maybe grub was on the windows one.  IDK
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: gimme a sec
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: it's a little work, but you can salvage grub without reinstalling the system
<ubuntu> okay i'll have a look and report back if there's a question
<rysiek|pl> sure
<kaddi> rysiek|pl: ok, I'm not good at this, so please excuse if this is stupid: I have been here earlier about freezes (like a year ago) somebody told me to blacklist acer_wmi, might that be the driver that I need for sensors to work?
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: no idea, really
<kaddi> rysiek|pl: I removed it from the blacklist and tried starting it with modprobe acer_wmi, but I get an error: FATAL: Error inserting acer_wmi (/lib/modules/2.6.30-020630rc6-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/acer-wmi.ko): Operation not permitted
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: sudo modprobe acer_wmi
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: to load a kernel module you have to have root privs
<mirko_> ciao a tutti
<rysiek|pl> kaddi: btw, have you done sudo sensors-detect?
<pm2> Is there any special setup I need to do to enable DVD video playback on Kubuntu 9.04, or is it supposed to work out of the box?
<geothom> Google chrome OS is coming soon to hit Win$7
<rysiek|pl> pm2: probably you need: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kaddi> rysiek|pl: yes, it detects Chip `Intel Core family thermal sensor' (confidence: 9) and says to load "coretemp", which I did with modprobe (no sudo)
<kgee> geothom: Do you know if google chrome os uses X for its frontend? I've gotten mixed answers
<rysiek|pl> kgee: nobody knows, but most probably yes
<kgee> rysiek|pl: I have mixed feelings about that. I was kinda hoping for something new. Good to know its still in the realm of speculation though
<pm2> rysiek|pl: ok, I did that... what program would you recommend using to play dvds?
<rysiek|pl> kgee: I'd rather see some serious effort at fixing X, then at re-inventing the wheel
<rysiek|pl> pm2: on KDE4 probably DragonPlayer
<rysiek|pl> pm2: or whatever it's called
<rysiek|pl> pm2: also, try VideoLAN Player (VLC)
<rysiek|pl> pm2: I always used Kaffeine, but I sit on KDE3.5.x
<rysiek|pl> kgee: I heard Moblin uses X, but without root privs
<rysiek|pl> that's a start
<phh> rysiek|pl: *for google OS*, as everything will go through the browser anyway, it could be useful
<kgee> rysiek|pl: Google is more likely to reinvent the wheel than make all the much-needed corrections, imho. I have a feeling if they use X they will use it as-is. if they make something different, it might be an improvement. Just my $0.02
<phh> but i think that if they do, they will run into big troubles about performance issues
<rysiek|pl> you are prolly right
<david__> need help ubuntu wont boot
<rysiek|pl> phh: not neccessarily
<phh> rysiek|pl: uh ?
<rysiek|pl> xorg got a whole lot better during last 2 years
<phh> rysiek|pl: I mean if they *don't* use Xorg they will have problem
<rysiek|pl> ah
<rysiek|pl> right
<phh> because they won't have accelerated drivers
<rysiek|pl> yeah, I agree
<phh> unless mmm
<phh> yep, they could use something based on EGL, and pushing constructors release such drivers
<Undead> help
<kaddi> Undead please state your problem, otherwise nobody can help you
<Undead> Sorry
<Undead> im having a wireless problem
<Undead> with my laptop
<Undead> hello
<phh> Undead: that's not really "stating your problem"
<Undead> ok
<Undead> Im using Kubuntu
<Undead> its a fresh install
<phh> without more details, we can give hum.. thousands différents answers
<Undead> was using ubuntu
<Undead> but had graphics problems
<Undead> now my wireless wont connect
<Undead> it sees my network
<Undead> but it just asks for my wep key every 40 seconds
<Undead> it worked fine on ubuntu
<kaddi> Undead: you switched from ubuntu to kubuntu? open a terminal and type "nm-applet", you should get the same networkmanager you had with ubuntu. see if you can connect with it
<Undead> not installed
<Undead> is there a way to download the file and install it with usb?
<kaddi> what are you using to connect to the internet? knetworkmanager? or the network-applet?
<Undead> umm
<Undead> it shows up as Network Manager .7 in hardware
<kaddi> Undead type "knetworkmanager" into your commandline, does it recognize the command?
<Undead> it doesnt
<kaddi> ok
<Byron> bazhang: I'm doing the install again.
<Byron> LAMP, Mail and OpenSSH server options have been chosen.
<kaddi> Undead if you still have your live-cd you should be able to install nm-applet from there, otherwise you can check out the name of the package in your ubuntu install
<kaddi> and go to this site: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to download the package from another machine
<kaddi> copy the packages onto your system and install them using dpkg -i
<Undead> ok
<Undead> ill try that
<kaddi> Undead if you don't have any luck with nm-applet either, try installing wicd, this is alternative networkmanager, which has been working great for me so far
<Undead> ok
<Undead> well
<kaddi> wicd will uninstall networkmanager though, you can't have both, they are incompatible
<Undead> i tried that
<Undead> and when i went to install
<Undead> it had an error
<kaddi> what had an error?
<Undead> the installer
<kaddi> of what?
<Undead> h/o
<kaddi> what?
<kaddi> how was the program called you could not install?
<Undead> ok
<Undead> i click on the wicd deb file
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> so you tried installing wicd
<Undead> and kpackagekit says "sorry, an error occured"
<kaddi> and what message did it give you?
<kaddi> do you still have the package?
<kaddi> where did you get it?
<Undead> i still have the deb file yea
<Undead> launchpadillibrarian
<Undead> spelling*
<Undead> should i dl it again from a different site?
#kubuntu 2009-07-10
<kaddi> no, that should be ok
<kaddi> do you know how to use a terminal?
<Undead> yea
<Undead> i was using it a while ago to try and connect through it
<Byron> This is getting annoying. I can't seem to install Ubuntu Server 9.04
<kaddi> ok, go to the folder in which the deb-file is and type this "sudo dpkg -i nameofthe.deb" it should try to install the file.
<kaddi> if it fails it should give a more detailed error message
<kaddi> please post it here
<Undead> uhh
<Undead> how do i direct it to the folder
<kaddi> ok, when you open the terminal, you find yourself in your home directory
<Undead> ok
<kaddi> use cd <foldername> to get into any folder that is in your home-folder
<kaddi> use cd .. to move from a folder to the folder containing it. ( so if your are in /home/name/example and you do cd .. you will be in /home/name)
<Guest11720> Byron: what are you having issues with?
<Undead> one second
<Byron> Installing LAMP, Mail and OpenSSH server options from the server CD of ubuntu 9.04
<Undead> ok
<Undead> i did it
<Undead> it says it conflicts with network manager
<happy> what part are you having trouble at?
<Undead> ok
<Undead> question
<happy> Byron: what part are you having trouble at?
<Undead> i installed kubuntu inside windows using the iso i downloaded
<Undead> i mounted using daemon
<kaddi> you're using wubi?
<Undead> i guess so
<Undead> yea
<Undead> so
<Undead> if i uninstall kubuntu
<Undead> install ubuntu and the install kde would it work?
<Byron> happy: It loads tasksel and gets my packages, but won't install
<Byron> It appears they are not available.
<Undead> since all im doing is changing the desktop manager
<Byron> happy: I'm in ubuntu-server
<happy> Byron: next time, use alt+f4 to get more info on falures
<happy> then alt+f1 to get back to normal
<happy> what do you mean just stopped? red screen of death?
<Byron> Yup
<Undead> well kaddi i have to go for a bit are you going to be here much longer?
<Byron> There appears to be 3 packages which are not being found
<happy> interesting
<Byron> libnewt0.52, ext2-modules and efi-modules
<happy> ok
<happy> and this is when it is installing the base system?
<happy> is it connected to the internet when it does this?
<Byron> Yes, it is connected.
<happy> this was when it was "installing the base system"?
<kaddi> Undead no I won't but other people will be. You could simply uninstall Netowrkmanager before installing wicd, but you should be able to do this with one command .. I'm lucking at the how right now
<Undead> alrighty, if this doesnt work ill just go back to ubuntu
<kaddi> Undead yeah sadly networkmanager has a lot of problems with kubuntu, but as said, wicd has been running great for me :)
<Byron> happy: No. Select and install software
<Undead> ok
<Undead> whats the uninstall command
<Undead> just "uninstall networkmanager?
<happy> Byron: what you could do is install nothing extra, then install lamp and ssh manually
<happy> it is not that hard to do
<kaddi> maybe someone else can confirm: I think you need to remove more then just networkmanager, you want everything related to nm gone
<Undead> ok
<Undead> well i have to go
<Undead> thanks for the help
<Byron> happy: So just install Mail server?
<kaddi> ok, see you
<Undead> bye
<happy> Byron: sure, I do not know how to install that :-)
<Byron> happy: That failed, too
<happy> hmm
<BluesKaj> kaddi, it's not necessary to remove widget-network-manager, insalling wicd autoremoves it
<Byron> Couldn't find package language-pack-en
<kaddi> BluesKaj: thanks :) The thing I was trying to find out was if forcing install of wicd would have uninstalled nm, or if forcing install would try to install wicd with nm still present?
<happy> Byron: I am not sure what is happening :-\
<Byron> the language pack is in the repos, but the installation doesn't seem to find it
<Byron> All other packages are fine, except for these
<happy> are you sure it found internet?
<happy> do you have multiple network cards?
<Byron> happy: What the deuce? I guess it just died because it's not able to ping google.com
<Byron> No, just one card
<happy> Byron: when you get internet, it should work
<happy> Byron: you need to tell it to query dhcp again
<Byron> happy: How do I do that?
<happy> you have 2 choices
<happy> 1. start over :-(
<happy> 2. I think it is one of the options on the menu you get when it red screens
 * happy has not messed with the debian installer in a while
<Byron> Nope, not an option for dhcp
<happy> something having to do with networking?
<Byron> I think I'm online now
<Byron> What's another word for cave and lair?
<happy> Byron: so try agian :-)
<happy> den
<Byron> that works
<happy> why?
<Byron> for the domain, do I have to put den.com or just 'den'?
<happy> do you own den.com?
<happy> I think your best bet is to leave domain blank
<Byron> I don't think you can leave it blank
<happy> I think so
<happy> Byron: just leave it blank
<Byron> ok
<Byron> keeps failing
<Byron> rebooting to start over
<happy> ok
<happy> this time make sure it has internet
<Byron> Do I want LVM?
<Byron> Installing Base System
<Byron> sqlite-3 appeared to be corrupt. I'm doing it over
<david_> how do i install a geforce 6200 graphics card?
<david_> drivers first then install?
<high-rez> just stick it in the machine ?
<david_> high-rez: when i do that it freezes
<high-rez> Where at?  Starting X?
<david_> high-rez: no at boot screen
<high-rez> Like inside of grub or after grub?  Inside of the linux splash screen?
<david_> high-rez: after grub
<david_> high-rez: thought maybe install drivers then try install?
<david_> anyone know y my system would freeze everytime i install my graphics card?
<high-rez> Well I think the bootsplash will be framebuffer still.  I assume you know for fact that this card is good?
<david_> high-rez: yes sir
<david_> high-rez: just took it out of my windows pc
<high-rez> I don't know you could possibly try the driver - though if the machine is crashing at the splash screen it may not get that far.  Perhaps try disabling the vesa frame buffer - and see how it behaves ones it starts X.
<david_> high-rez: how do i disable the vesa?
<david_> high-rez: thanks in advance for the help!
<david_> high-rez: been trying for two days to install ubuntu on my sons pc
<high-rez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<david_> high-rez: finally figured out its something to do with graphics card
<high-rez> I can't speak much to kubuntu stuff myself, only installed for the first time yesterday (long time gentoo user - i perhaps enjoy pain).
<david_> high-rez: lol me too
<rubyist> yo
<rubyist> i'm trying to get kdm to start at boot, /etc/init.d/kdm exists, it is set to run for 2,3,4,5 run levels, but for some reason - it never starts.
<vismad> hi, I need help, if someone could you give a advice?
<vismad> hola necesito ayuda
<vismad> alguien q me ayude¿?
<vismad> por favor es urgente
<Dragnslcr> !es | vismad
<ubottu> vismad: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rubyist> no one has any idea for my problem? :o(
<rmrfslash> Does (K)Ubuntu use CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM=y by default?
<Diogow> alo
<Diogow> alguem sabe porque aqui eu nao consigo conectar no aMSN ?
<rmrfslash> Does anyone think it's worth moving to kde 4.3 on jaunty?
<rmrfslash> Now that it's a RC?
<rmrfslash> Or is it still buggy?
<Dragnslcr> Seems to be working well enough for me
<rmrfslash> Is it better/less buggy than 4.2.4?
<Diogow> i'm trying to join amsn since i brought this pc
<rmrfslash> Ah what the hell....I'm gunna upgrade
<rmrfslash> Let's see what happens :)
<rmrfslash> btw Ksplice is cool
<rmrfslash> and chromium is wicked fast
<rmrfslash> if it had flash I'd switch now
<KrispyKreme> Everytime I login to kubuntu, it asks for a keyring password to access my internet. How can i remove this if possible?
<fran_> can anybody help me to install a printer with line commands
<fran_> there are anybody who speaks english
<fran_> hello there
<fran_> cualcuno parla italiano
<fran_> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar una impresora con lineas de comando
<yurimxpxman> anybody have a recommendation for a linux-compatible PCI wireless card?
<Aizawa> I don't know of a good PCI one, but Syslink's WUSB54GC (And the whole series) work very well, but are USB. I'd recommend them, although I know it's not what you asked for.
<rubyist> mannn!
<rubyist> okay
<rubyist> ive got kdm to start at boot, but it doesn't start at the resolution set by xorg - it starts at its own predetermined res, and as a result, it goes out of range
<rubyist> ive tried setting the res from kde, to 1280x800, 60 sync rate.. same thing everytime
<rubyist> is there anything i can do?
<rubyist> i need to restart the xorg server everytime, to get it back to a res that works
<BluesKaj> yurimxpxman, it may not be your card , try installing wicd , it works much better thab the default on jaunty
<yurimxpxman> BluesKaj: I don't have a wireless card. I'm trying to buy one compatible with kubuntu.
<Aizawa> Most are compatible, really
<Aizawa> Uh
<Aizawa> As far as I've experienced
<BluesKaj> yurimxpxman, i'm using a belkin usb , works well and it's portable
<BluesKaj> usb wu=ifi cards are handy on the road when hotel wifi sucks as most do , the belkin has more sensitivity than most builtins
<pepee> hello, i want to control the cpu fan, i tryed with pwmconfig, but it doesn't work
<pepee> it means that my mobo doesn't support fan control, or there's some software issue?
<high-rez> Wow, Koala seems more stable than Jaunty
<DarkDigitalDream> I have a shared drive on a server I would like to access from outside the LAN. I have been looking into NFS. Is there a secure way to authenticate valid users with NFS? Is NFS a suitable solution?
<rC> <Crackstore> hye
<rC> <bugsbee> ermm
<Byron> bazhang: IT'S ALIVE!!!
<bazhang> Byron, success?
<Byron> Oh yeah!
 * Byron starts tearing and choking up...
<bazhang> !yay | Byron
<ubottu> Byron: Glad you made it! :-)
<Byron> "It's just do beautiful"
<Byron> *so
<Byron> This is slightly the best moment of my life. Please don't tell my girl I said that.
<DarkDigitalDream> I figured out my question earlier. If it interests anyone, sshfs is real quick (and I'm assuming fairly secure) solution to accessing entire filesystems as if they were right on your machine
<spinfusor> Anyone know of a good/great video editing software for Kubuntu?
<spinfusor> HD
<spinfusor> High Definition
<spinfusor> !video editing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editing
<spinfusor> !high definition
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about high definition
<spinfusor> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Byron> bazhang: Thank you so much for your help yesterday and today.
<Byron> happy: If you're reading this, thank you for your help. I got my Ubuntu server 9.04 running now
<bazhang> Byron, glad you got it going
<Byron> bazhang: Me too. I'm hoping to learn so much from this installation and that of what the server itself can teach me.
<seektherapy> can someone point me to a tutorial for installing  Sound Blaster X-Fi Linux 64-bit Driver using terminal
<kinchin> a
<rC> KampungChat Crackstore sets mode +m on
<rC> <Crackstore> hye all
<rC> <Crackstore> !voice Xchat
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: What was Byron doing?
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, he was setting up a web server (9.04)
<DaskreeCH> ah. ok that doesnt seem that hard
<bazhang> had a lot of troubles with bad iso or bad burn/media though
<DaskreeCH> Ah that sucks
<bazhang> got the iso from isohunt.com or some such
<xhadow> O.o
<DaskreeCH> 0.--
<noeperezdiaz> vf
<Okay> I just installed sunbird and I screwed up the calendars. How do I completely uninstall it and erase those settings?
<rC> <Crackstore> !voice KC818
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu <losher> mobi-sheep: got it, thanks....
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu <Kaptein> ok thanks for the help, i'll find my self a project to assist :)
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu <mobi-sheep> losher: Why? Do you remove stuffs too?
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu * jacob1234 (n=james@76.164.160.188) Quit (Client Quit)
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu <gjndxmalcolm> a bot sent be a massage
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu * epicreviews (n=lyle@pool-71-177-61-237.lsanca.btas.verizon.net) has left #ubuntu ( )
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu * FergatROn (n=marc@adsl-176-39-161.asm.bellsouth.net) Quit ("Leaving")
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu * Kaptein (n=Marius@166.134.16.62.customer.cdi.no) Quit ("Leaving")
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu * jean-claude (n=jean-cla@bas8-quebec14-1168081391.dsl.bell.ca) Quit ("Ex-Chat")
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu * jean-claude_ (n=jean-cla@bas8-quebec14-1168081391.dsl.bell.ca) Quit ("Ex-Chat")
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu <rainwalker> how do I set keyboard shortcuts using the function key?
<FloodBotK1> rC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu * climatewarrior (n=quassel@66-90-151-156.dyn.grandenetworks.net) Quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<bazhang> !ops | rC
<ubottu> rC: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, tsimpson, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu <mobi-sheep> !shortcut
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu <ubottu> rainwalker: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<rC> <KC818>  #ubuntu <gjndxmalcolm> a bot sent me this :: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<FloodBotK1> rC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> thanks vorian
<vorian> no problemo
<DOOM777> is rC a bot?
<high-rez> What's the proper way to upgrade releases?
<bazhang> !upgrade > high-rez
<ubottu> high-rez, please see my private message
<high-rez> Yeah, I guess I sho9uld really rephrease my question.  I'd like to udpate to 9.10
<DaskreeCH> high-rez: More or less asking that question disquialifies you from using 9.10
<DaskreeCH> or more explictly kubuntu+1
<murry> whys that?
<high-rez> I've got plenty of experience with other distributions - i'm just trying to see where kubuntu 9.10 is at today. Not sure one needs a special badge of knowledge to try things out.
<bazhang> high-rez, discussion of karmic in #ubuntu+1
<DaskreeCH> high-rez: If you just want to see where it's at today grab a daily Live CD
<DaskreeCH> If you want to keep it installed it's going to break from hour to hour sometimes very badly If you don't know how to manage packages you'll basicaly have to wipe and reinstall
<DaskreeCH> The alpha state of Ubuntu Distros is well deserved. Things break in magnificent manners
<high-rez> right, thanks for the advice - i had no intention of playing with it on a production machine.
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<high-rez> that said, i've already been there with the live cd (alpha2) far enough to know how pretty broken it is (sits in a loop trying to mount my 9.04 fs).
<bazhang> high-rez, please move discussion of karmic to #ubuntu+1 thanks
<DaskreeCH> yeah well when X or the kernel or grub breaks and the hasty fix clashes with your other packages and you don't know how to override stuff it's going to get frustrating quickly
<tonoito> HOLA
<happy> hola tonoito
<kalp> hi ppl
<kalp> need help
<happy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kalp> i hav a kubuntu sys on a 2 gb partition
<happy> kalp: and?
<kalp> i hav a kubuntu sys on a 2 gb partition , i did a update after a ling time, there was 600mb free space which came down to around 400mb after the package manager downloaded the upgrades, when it started installing, it got stuck at a point where it wanted to take backup of an onder kernel for upgrade, it just couldnt, and now it doesnt install anything, jus comes to same problem when i start package manager
<happy> kalp: open up a konsole, then type sudo apt-get upgrade
<happy> pastebin the output
<happy> do you know what pastebin is?
<kalp> no
<happy> !pastebin > kalp
<ubottu> kalp, please see my private message
<felipe__> Hi everybody
<happy> hi felipe_
<fetusbubble> hi felipe__
<felipe__> I use ubuntu but i Installed KDE ....
<kalp> ok, i wil start that system and came back to this room
<felipe__> I would like to change the theme because it's ugly....
<felipe__> the folders...nautilus....
<felipe__> Can you help me because I try but I couldn't
<Kmxys> Hello Hello could some help me out... my computer dont want to reconize my YP-U3 mp3...
<fetusbubble> isn't nautilus for gnome?
<Kmxys> it reconized it before...
<Kmxys> yeah, nautilis is for gnome
<felipe__> hum...
<felipe__> so ...what could I do to change....
<felipe__> ?
<fetusbubble> KDE uses
<fetusbubble> er
<fetusbubble> KDE uses Dolphin
<Kmxys> try the sudo dolphinxD
<fetusbubble> i don't know if you can change the theme of gnome apps on KDE, i only used KDE for a week before it half melted my system
<Kmxys> yes you can
<Kmxys> you just have to install the GMONE desktope lib
<Kmxys> and some other packages that I just dont remember...
<Kmxys> then in the log in screen, option...
<Kmxys> choose the GNOME desktop
<fetusbubble> yeah, i originally had gnome
<fetusbubble> i installed kubuntu-desktop and KDE and every thing after
<Kmxys> me too xD actually im using gnome...
<Kmxys> the un install them xD
<felipe__> can you say me step by step what I should install?
<felipe__> please
<Kmxys> ummm
<Kmxys> I dont remember... let me check
<Kmxys> gnome desktop
<Kmxys> data
<Kmxys> sorry dont you want to check it on google???
<Kmxys> nautilus pack
<Kmxys> there are like a few that I just cant find xD nor remember
<fg56lx> How do i get kubuntu to display a preview when i hover over a picture?
<Okay> I accidentally deleted the bottom taskbar. how do i bring it back?
<MTughan> I'm trying to update packages, but the last time, the OS froze up, and left perl-modules in a bad state. The dpkg command I got from the GUI says I should reinstall perl-modules, but I can't find how to do that in the dpkg man page. Is there a command for installation?
<felipe__> Now I installed kubuntu-desktop
<happy> MTughan: sudo apt-get --reinstall install [package]
<MTughan> Looks like it's going. Thanks happy.
<happy> np
<fg56lx> Okay: Right click on the desktop and click "add panel"
<Okay> it's the default taskbar one
<Okay> where it stores all the open/opened windows and applications
<fg56lx> Okay: Right click on the panel and click "add widget" and add "task manager"
<Okay> got it! Thanks a lot fg56lx
<fg56lx> No problem.
<Okay> fg56lx, do you happen to have one of those Mac os x like docks for kubuntu?
<fg56lx> Okay: I don't.
<fg56lx> Okay: If you're trying to find one, I believe Compiz Fusion(or w.e they are calling themselvs these days) has one.
<Okay> I will look into it fg56lx
<Okay> thanks again man
<ner0x> Question, there are four blocked packages, anyone want to tell me why? :)
<ner0x> Also, which firefox package will install 3.5 for me?
<happy> ner0x: they are probably kernel upgrade
<ner0x> happy: They all are, but why are they blocked?
<happy> I never figured that out. I think it is because they want to install other packages
<fg56lx> ner0x: You can make them update/install if you do it from a terminal.
<happy> I overrid it in the terminal
<ner0x> fg56lx: Alright, but are they suggested to be updated?
<fg56lx> I don't see why they wouldnt be.
<ner0x> I'm new to *package management* what application do I use to override?
<fg56lx> ner0x: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ner0x> That's a command line package manager?
<fg56lx> Yes.
<ner0x> Does it auto upgrade?
<ner0x> Or does it give me the list of freatures?
<fg56lx> Yes, dist-upgrade will uodate all packages.
<ner0x> So it's a script?
<ner0x> Will aptitude do the same thing?
<happy> ner0x: apt-get is pretty much the cli package manager
<happy> (dpkg is actually the package manager. But it does not do the cool stuff like check online for updates)
<happy> ner0x: I think aptitude can also do a dist upgrade
<ner0x> I believe so too. I'll have to read the docs.
<ner0x> My clock is never right, how do I fix that on kubuntu? lol
<ner0x> Also, which firefox package do I choose for 3.5?
<agathodaimon> hey guys am new to ubuntu just installed it cople of days ago and the only think so far that i dont understand is how do i install .tar.bz2 files can anyone help me plz ? :)
<happy> ner0x: have you tried left or right clicking on the clock?
<ner0x> happy: Yeah, it's on the correct timezone, just the wrong time.
<happy> !compile | agathodaimon
<ubottu> agathodaimon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<agathodaimon> thanks
<ner0x> happy: aptitude does install the kernel updates, I'm doing it now. :)
<happy> ok
<agathodaimon> so u can update the kernal aswell by typing sudo apt-get upgrade right?
<happy> ner0x: to fix the clock, go into system settings
<happy> then time and date
<happy> agathodaimon: I don't think so
<happy> aptitude upgrade does it (not sure)
<ner0x> agathodaimon: In aptitude type "shift+u" or "U" to set it to upgrade. Then press "g" to commence all the changes.
<happy> ner0x: aptitude is a cli program
<happy> that does not make sense :-\
<agathodaimon> how can i get it?
<ner0x> happy: Well that's how you do it.
<ner0x> agathodaimon: Aptitude?
<agathodaimon> yup
<ner0x> Should be installed as part of the basesystem
<agathodaimon> ner0x: wer do i find it ?
<ner0x> agathodaimon: Ever used linux before?
<agathodaimon> ner0x: no i just said am new to it coz i got sick of windows ( and i really dont want to go back to it)
<happy> agathodaimon: typing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a konsole should work
<agathodaimon> happy: thanks m8
<ner0x> agathodaimon: What happy said will work. If you want more management open up a shell "konsole" and just type "aptitude"
<ner0x> agathodaimon: And get used to reading docs, you'll be doing it a lot. :)
<happy> ner0x: wow, I have never used aptitude like that
<ner0x> happy: But it works correct?
<agathodaimon> ner0x: i am all the time i downloaded 50 book, its my second day today on linux and i managed to install 200 updates, learned how to install .bin use perfectly wine - am running already 5 windows games etc :)
<ner0x> Blah, use windows for games. :)
<ner0x> Use linux for everything else. :)
<happy> ner0x: I have no idea how to use it. So I will not recommend it. If it works, it works.
<ner0x> happy: Well it did work. :)
<ner0x> I'll be right back, odd how kubuntu makes you reboot to use the new kernel.
<agathodaimon> ner0x: sorry m8 got sick and tired of it, not to start talking bout viruses too... so microsoft doesnt exist for me anymore :)
<ner0x> agathodaimon: Yeah, viruses are a pain.
<ner0x> agathodaimon: But you can forget about those. :) For the most part.
<fg56lx> How do i get kubuntu to display a preview when i hover over a picture?
<noaXess> good morning... my plasma-desktop eats allways 20-30% of my cpu power.. have kde 4.2.95 (kde 4.3 RC1), anybody has same problem?
<fg56lx> noaXess: Im running 4.2.95, and plasma-desktop never takes more than 5% of mine.
<noaXess> fg56lx: hm... i don't know why.. is there any way to get more information about plasma-desktop?
<fg56lx> Im not sure.
<Cylon7> hi can anyone tell me how to add a software authentication key in kubuntu? i know where it is in ubuntu...
<yoga> If I want to install Firefox 3.5, which package should I install?
<happy> yoga: firefox-3.5
<agathodaimon> i still dont understand hwo to install .tar.bz2 files :S
<noaXess> agathodaimon: you can't directly install .tar.bz2, you need first extract them... in dolphin just doubleklick it.. and i think in it there is the source of the package.. and then you need to compile it..
<happy> agathodaimon: do you know anything about the vmd line?
<noaXess> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<happy> noaXess: wrong one
<happy> you wanted !compile
<happy> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<noaXess> happy: jep :)
<noaXess> !compile | agathodaimon
<ubottu> agathodaimon: please see above
<happy> agathodaimon: what are you trying to install?
<agathodaimon> guys i read all these websites yestruday too :S
<happy> agathodaimon: what are you trying to install?
<agathodaimon> happy: neverball atm
<agathodaimon> happy: and after i wanna install glibc so i can intall ati cataclys for my graphics card
<happy> agathodaimon: type sudo apt-get insall neverball in a terminal
<happy> agathodaimon: for someone who can not compile neverball, they may be difficult...
<agathodaimon> happy: but isnt there like a row of codes i should use for installing those files?
<agathodaimon> happy
<happy> agathodaimon: ubuntu has a package for neverball. that means you do not need to compile it. All you need to do is tell ubuntu you want neverball
<agathodaimon> happy: coz i tryied ./configure and etc and just didnt work
<happy> so sudo apt-get install neverball will work
<agathodaimon> happy: yeah thanks alot it works :), but how am gonna install other .tar.bz2 files?
<happy> agathodaimon: depends on what it is
<Cylon7> okay i found my own answer guys, in case someone else asks... you can use apt-key from the command line, there are instructions on each launchpad.net ppa page
<happy> agathodaimon: most software does not require you to compile it. Ubuntu has most of the stuff you need
<agathodaimon> happy: yeah but i cant find glibc version 2.2 or 2.3  and XOrg from 6.7 till 7.1 in .deb that i can automatically install i found only .tar.gz and .tar.gz2
<happy> agathodaimon: what do you need them for?!
<happy> those are very advanced
<happy> there is no way anyone could step you through compiling those. Neverball would be alot easier :-)
<agathodaimon> so i would be able to install ATI full drivers for linux
<happy> agathodaimon: playing with both of those is like juggling mines. What are the chances you survive?
<agathodaimon> happy: have any sugestion on wat book or wat should read to get me to be able to compile or install wat ever i need to do there
<agathodaimon> happy: wat do u mean?
<happy> agathodaimon: first of all. Do you need the drivers? Second, can you install them using the restricted drivers manager?
<happy> agathodaimon: I mean beginners do not play with xorg or glibc (especially the last one)
<agathodaimon> well to play games yeah its helps alot, and i tryed installing thought there and i needed to reinstall ubuntu coz it simply didnt work
<happy> messing with them is asking for trouble, and you do not know the basics yet
<happy> agathodaimon: did you try the restricted drivers manager?
<agathodaimon> yup
<happy> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<agathodaimon> the best way ever1 sais is this https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html
<agathodaimon> ubottu: ty ill check it now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<happy> agathodaimon: messages starting with ubottu or ! start the bot
<happy> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<happy> !botsnack
<sudhir> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-14-generic_2.6.27-14.35_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-14-generic' before installing new version
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack
<sudhir> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<sudhir> help
<happy> sudhir: I assume you were running an update?
<sudhir> yes
<sudhir> for kernel
<happy> sudhir: I have no idea on that one :-\. I have never seen it before
<sudhir> can it be coz i hav less space on drive : 290 m?
<sudhir> 290mb
<happy> sudhir: that is probably the problem
<happy> it would make sense
<sudhir> but kernels are not more than 10mb, isnt it?
<happy> I don't know
<sudhir> ok
<agathodaimon> some times they are i think
 * happy needs to get some sleep
<happy> bye
<agathodaimon> happy:bye
<narg_> what would be the reccomended way to convert a desktop installation into a server installation (ie remove all X programs and related stuff). Remove X and then kill random daemons that are floating around?
<noaXess> my update-manager doesn't automaticaly update, but it is configured to do so.. any idea how to fix that?.. now i need to manually run sudoa pat-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<noaXess> how to get update-manager back t automatically check for updates, daily?
<Byron> bazhang: You around?
<nathalie> hej
<gmv> I just downloaded kubuntu-alternativ iso imade
<gmv> *image
<gmv> ivn't blank cd atm to burn it
<gmv> is there any solution to mount it as CD?
<DarkArc> are you on windows
<gmv> i want to instal kubuntu desktop on gnome
<DarkArc> then use the iso to usbdrive thing
<DarkArc> it's installed on gnome by default
<gmv> DarkArc:
<gmv> i'm on ubuntu
<DarkArc> that's why i said use the usb tool :P i can't remember where it is
<gmv> I mounted it with "iso mount" but It cannot be added as source
<DarkArc> system > Administration > USB startup...
<DarkArc> you can "burn" it to a usb pen
<gmv> oh thanks
<DarkArc> anytime
<ioan> gmv -why didn't you installed kde directly from gnome without downloading the iso ?
<ioan> you can have both gnome and kde
<gmv> ioan: because i downloaded iso, why i must download it again?
<ioan> i see
<DarkArc> it might still be a better idea to do it their way... command line and type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<DarkArc> gmv ^
<gmv> DarkArc: i know...but it beat my bw
<ioan> i installed gnome and xfce on a kubuntu pc using that way
<gmv> ioan: how is xfce?
<ioan> faster
<gmv> faster than gnome?
<ioan> yes
<DarkArc> it's the fastest :P but it has the least functionality... doesn't it
<ioan> indeed
<ioan> i took me a while to get used with the new look of kde that's why i choosed to have some alternatives
<DarkArc> to be honest i don't like the new KDE... there's too much... but i'm still using it
<gmv> but i love gnome
<gmv> it's....it's hot
<ioan> i was a fan of kde almost since the beginning -and i don't want to give it up so easy now
<gmv> hehe
<oom_puber2> hi
<ioan> hi oom_puber2
<DarkArc> Hi
<gmv> hi
<gmv> I created a USB kubuntu startup disk, can i install kubuntu-desktop from that on ubuntu?
<DarkArc> you should be able to go into your package manager and use it to install the packages yeah
<DarkArc> but it's designed to be used from boot or windows
<DarkArc> gmv ^
<gmv> DarkArc: is not a way to add iso to repo?
<DarkArc> yeah in  system > Admin > Software sources
<DarkArc> it should be addable as a CD
<gmv> DarkArc: it must be mounted?
<DarkArc> yeah
<DarkArc> BUT
<DarkArc> you may aswell do it the way the other person already said
<DarkArc> in the console
<gmv> i did, but not work
<gmv> in the console?
<DarkArc> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<DarkArc> yes
<gmv> no, i cannot add iso to repo:(
<DarkArc> you'll need to insert your admin password (or your password)
<gmv> i do.
<gmv> i'm system admin
<DarkArc> type that in and if i didn't get the package name wrong it will come up with a long list of things to install, tap Y and enter and go get coffee
<gmv> DarkArc: the first problem is adding ISO file to repository!
<DarkArc> you don't need it the kubuntu stuff is in the online repo
<gmv> DarkArc: i want to install from kubuntu-alternative iso.
<gmv> online repo beat BW
<DarkArc> if you want to run the multiple desktops the only thing you can do is install the kubuntu-desktop packages... it doesn't matter where they're from really although the ones on the repo will be more uptodate
<gmv> DarkArc: i found the solution: sudo synaptic --add-cdrom /media/iso/
<gmv> "iso" is the mounted .iso file name
<DarkArc> i figured... but if you install it will still use the online repo (it looks for the most up to date)
<gmv> DarkArc: it downlaods new pakages that it needs
<gmv> but use older one from iso
<sczgilae> anyone know what i have to configure to connect two monitors in my kubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> sczgilae: try System Settings -> Display
<MarcoPau> hello, is kde4.3rc available in some repos?
<rysiek|pl> MarcoPau: read the topic
<giampaolo> ho scaricato skype nella console ma non so dove trovarlo ora
<rts_user> hi
<galvao> Greetings. When can we expect upgrades such as Firefox 3.5, PHP 5.3 and VirtualBox 3.0 for Kubuntu Jaunty?!
<rts_user> kubuntu 9.04 is good linux?
<rts_user> how are wippies router all ?
<rts_user> here
<rts_user> saunalahti production ?
<Carutsu> when will rc2 arrive in backports?
<Gargoyle76> Need some help here!
<Gargoyle76> got a crashing system...can't get it back up
<DarkArc> describe the problem and if someone has the answer they'll give it
<Gargoyle76> kubuntu 9.04;  KDE4.1;  gets to login screen;  after login HD icon appears then immediatly resets to login screen
<Gargoyle76> comp doesn't reset...just session
<Gargoyle76> like the session crashed
<Gargoyle76> leave msg...I'll scroll back...gotta go!
<The-Jesus> hello... sorry, but is this a general help channel?
<kaddi_> Gargoyle76: have you tried to install on command line? press ctrl+alt+f2 and you'll get a command line login. Can you login on that? If so try to start "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" to start the gui. maybe you'll get a error message that'll help
<hemalpandya> Hi I need some help booting from a USB drive
<kaddi_> The-Jesus: this is the official support channel for kubuntu :) So any problem you have with kubuntu will be attended here, if your problem isn't related to kubuntu we aren't the right people to talk to ;)
<hemalpandya> I am hoping the experts here can help me identify why my desktop now gives me Boot error when i try to boot from USB drive
<hemalpandya> it used to boot. then i started an install, realized i don't have free partition on the hard-disk so decided to reboot so i can free up space
<hemalpandya> the reboot worked, but konsole was showing just a blank screen so i rebooted again
<The-Jesus> thanks kaddi, just ditched windows on all of but one my pcs (dual boot though) about a week ago so i'm a total noob.
<hemalpandya> now all I get is Boot error
<hemalpandya> i know the usb drive is ok because i am able to boot another laptop with it
<hemalpandya> please help
<The-Jesus> problem is, i can't read commercial dvd movies - can't even mount the drive, all i get is 'no medium found'
<kaddi_> hemalpandya: I have never done this before, so I can't help, did you google the error, maybe you'll find something?
<DarkArc> the-Jesus: not a kubuntu issue but if you install the restricted extras you should be able to play movies and mp3's etc
<The-Jesus> oh, srry about that, where would be the place to ask? i have installed the restricted extras and libdevcss but it just refuses to mount the dvd. Home made dvds work just fine
<kaddi_> The-Jesus: which player are you using?
<The-Jesus> vlc
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: i didn't think boot error is a good search term. but i just checked and don't see anything useful
<kaddi_> The-Jesus: have you tried other players?
<tsimpson> !dvd
<The-Jesus> dragon, same result
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaddi_> hemalpandya: Oh i thought you were just circumscribing the message you got as "a boot error". If you actually only get "boot error", I agree that google won't get you far
<hemalpandya> i searched for Ubuntu boot error, one page that says live CD boot error raised my hoped but it turned out to be about general boot errors, not the message "boot error"
<FreeFox> whats the difference between this and ubuntu?
<DarkArc> ubuntu uses the gnome desktop while kubuntu uses kde (looks better but is a little slower)
<FreeFox> ohh
<FreeFox> slower? dang i was thinking faster
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: yes. all i get is a Message "Boot error", sorry i wasn't quite clear earlier
<tsimpson> KDE is not slower than Gnome, hasn't been for a long time
<FreeFox> KDE is way slower for me
<tsimpson> they both preform about the same these days
<The-Jesus> thanks a lot, will check those links...
<hemalpandya> funny thing is i /used to/ boot
<DarkArc> My laptop seems a little slower (not by much)_ since i switched to KDE but not much
<tsimpson> it depends on your hardware and specific options/functions enabled, but they are generally the same
<kaddi_> hemalpandya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7326218
<kaddi_> maybe this can help?
<hemalpandya> kaddi_:checking
<slow-motion> hi
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: i followed the similar http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-kubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows as other poster. i doubt there is a problem with the files on drive since i was able to boot previously
<kaddi_> hemalpandya: can you boot that pc normally otherwise? does it run with a live-cd? my guess is that the usb is trying to start the half finished install or looking for files it can't find. can you delete what you where installing and start over?
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: i cannot boot from hard-drive right now and the cd rom drive is also hosed
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: i agree, this seems the effect of half-finished install
<sancho21_> How to browse my bluetooth phone in KDE 4
<sancho21_> so that I can upload my file into specific directory on my phone
<sancho21_> What package should I use?
<kaddi_> hemalpandya: the easiest thing would be to purge that partition and restart from scratch. in my opinion.
<kaddi_> don't know how a usb-boot works, can you tell it to show the install-options again?
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: i can do that, but to do that i first need to boot :-)
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: just like a CD, it shows initially a meny with Run Persistently, Install, etc
<kaddi_> hemalpandya: I think I really don't get your problem. lol. "boot error" is a message you get from where? your bios? ubuntu?
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: but that is when it boots. right now it comes back with Boot error before getting there
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: yes, i guess its from bios
<kaddi_> what is the boot-order in bios?
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: but i asked it specifically to boot from usb
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: when it goes to the HD to boot it gives me that windows your last shutdown was not normal message
<kaddi_> so you are sure it's booting from usb, but it doesn't contact the usb stick?
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: yes, Boot USB Devices first is enabled
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: the blue light on the USB glows, so i think it contacts the USB. but i can't be sure
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: it booted !
<ActionParsnip1> hemalpandya: how about selecting it from the F12 boot screen
<kaddi_> hemalpandya: now, why would it do that?
<kaddi_> :p
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: i changed the USB emulation type from Auto to all hard disk (or something)
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: i also diabled booting from optical media
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: one of them did the trick
<kaddi_> hehe, ok :) I'd never suggested that, so it's good you found that on your own. lol
<Machtin> hey guys. i just wondered whether there's replaygain for JuK? and maybe a last.fm-plugin?
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: you made me rake my brain, told me the error was from bios. i was just staring at the darn monitor so far
<hemalpandya> kaddi_: now i gotta go free up space, and install. thanks a lot for your help. have a good day and good bye
<kaddi_> hemalpandya: good luck with your install :)
<The-Jesus> after a cup of coffee and two cigs, gotta reboot. If anything happens i'm afraid i'll be back (this was the most helpful channel - thanks a lot).
<kaddi_> you can even come back if nothing happesn ;)
<kaddi_> I learned a lot just by hanging around and seeing other people solve their problems :)
<kaddi_> too slow :P
<podstavsky> hello everyone! does anybody knows when the 4.3RC2 will appear on backports?
<hemalpandya> oh i am sure i will back :-)
<etfb> Has anyone here ever managed to install Mono 2.x and MonoDevelop on a Kubuntu system?
<eagles0513875> hey guys i need some help trying to recompile iptables with certain libs so i can use snort in inline mode. i ran ./configure just fine when i run make install-devel to install a particular lib for it it doesnt seem like it can be found and its not in the repos
<eagles0513875> the problem im having is that when i try and run make it cant find the libiptc to make with or something
<MarcoPau> I'm upgrading with PPA to 4.2.95. is it gonna be a pain in the ass to downgrade in case of problems?
<eagles0513875> !language | MarcoPau
<ubottu> MarcoPau: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<partubun> Simple questions on  manual partitioning single disk (all for ubuntu) for install.  I just want swap root and home.  Which do I make logical? which do I make primary?  In what order do I do it?
<partubun> PS  I read the help files. The answer to these 3 questions were not clear to me.
<tsimpson> partubun: you don't need to make any logical, you can have, at most, 4 primary partitions
<DarkArc> they can all be primary...
<tsimpson> the order is also not important
<partubun> swap primary too?
<DarkArc> yes
<DarkArc> pointless making logicals with so few partitions
<partubun> okay
<DarkArc> Swap being the first partiton would technically increase efficiency but only by nanoseconds
<partubun> I might add one more partition for multimedia.  Good idea?
<DarkArc> your home drive would be multimedia?
<partubun> yeah
<bobbob1016> For some reason, plasma seems to crash every now and then.  My panel looses it's contents, and my desktop plasmoids (widgets?) lose their frames.  Anyone else have this problem?
<herrspock> hello, has anybody tried kubuntu in a vaio tt21wn?
<MarcoPau> hey guys, just upgraded to 4.2.95 but the desktop is broken, e.g. no frames around the windows, only one desktop, alt-tab to switch is not working, the panel is messy etc... guess there's a few things missing or to be reinstalled. any hint?
<firestarter1> is there a way to automatically remove from myFolder files that are older than 6 days ?
<MarcoPau> also did mv ~/.kde ~./kdeold in order to restart from scratch with the configs but nothing really changed
<rgreening> MarcoPau: it's not all uploaded it seems. still a couple of packages to upload. give it till tomorrow
<rgreening> MarcoPau: nevermind...
<rgreening> MarcoPau: I read the wrong version... rc23 is almost ready
<rgreening> rc2 i mean
<firestarter1> hi. how can I launch kcron ?
<rgreening> MarcoPau: if you wait a couple of days, try new version when its pushed
<MarcoPau> rgreening: to downgrade?
<MarcoPau> rgreening: just remove PPA and re apt-get upgrade?
<rgreening> not sure waht best way to downgrade is...
<rgreening> MarcoPau: did you try apt-get install -f to ensure no broken packages during upgrade?
<MarcoPau> didn't notice them, but lemme give it a try
<rgreening> and also if there's any kde packages held back (i.e. you need to apt-get dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade)
<MarcoPau> what an idiot. I forgot dist-upgrade
<MarcoPau> hehe
<Morydd> the print screen key doesn't seem to be doing anything for me.
<MarcoPau> I had just noticed that. there's a whole bunch of packages pending
<MarcoPau> I'm already dist-upgrading
<rgreening> lol
<MarcoPau> LOL
<MarcoPau> rgreening: itsn't rc1 anyway said to be ok?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rgreening> Morydd: it no longer runs ksnapshot, but it does copy to the buffer and you can paste an image
<rgreening> MarcoPau: yeah. it's fine. nsplugin viewer (flash) still causes high CPU hoggin at times with plasma-desktop...
<Morydd> rgreening: is there a way to associate it with a program like shutter, or to auto-open with Gimp?
<rgreening> Morydd: sure, any key can be bound in system-settings/region & language/keyboard settings
<MarcoPau> rgreening: great. are we supposed to continue using that ppa repo till the final release?
<rgreening> MarcoPau: yep. remember to report bugs :)
<MarcoPau> ok
<MarcoPau> do you know if skype support in kopete is already there?
<homy> I installed koffice-kde4 from jaunty-backports to try the new koffice 2 !
<homy> But: kpresenter, kword and kspread won't start :(
<rgreening> MarcoPau: dunno
<MarcoPau> rgreening: will discover in a few minutes hopefully. just curiosity :)
<homy> Does anybody also have this problem about koffice 2 not starting?
<Morydd> rgreening: I'm not seeing that there. In system settings/keyboard & mouse/global keyboard shortcuts/khotkeys  I see several items that say PrintScreen one of which says "Print" under Global
<homy> Because I can't try Koffice Version 2 :(
<homy> :-(
<homy> Can anybody help me or will I have to wait until karmic releases to try koffice 2?
<rgreening> Morydd: it's the PrintScreen I guess that needs remapping
<MarcoPau> rgreening: can I use my old ~/.kde (it acually still comes from old kde3) or do I better start with a new one?
<homy> Please?
<Morydd> rgreening: I'm not sure I understand how to do that. To start with there are about 30 instances of PrintScreen there, and it seems my options are "Default: None" or "Custom: Input..."
<rgreening> MarcoPau: during upgrade it would automigrate. So, theoretically, you could use old. I prefer fresh though...
<rgreening> Morydd: not sure...
<Bullaro> Will ISO9660 (Bootable), Joilet work for a Kubuntu disc?
<homy> Hi, I can't start koffice 2.
<homy> installed from jaunty backports
<MarcoPau> rgreening: up and running :-)
<Bullaro> Are there any virus scanners available for Kubuntu 9.04?
<bazhang> clamav
<aftertaf> hey all
<aftertaf> anyone got a working wireless applet in kde 4.3 ?
<aftertaf> i can never get it even to scan, and i get 'wireless: unmanaged' dum.my.ip.addr in applet
<aftertaf> i have to play around each time with iwconfig and iwscan but it dont memorise (so i #! it)
<vigbmak> хтось говорить по українськи/русски?
<aftertaf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest60214> anybody having any luck with jaunty on an Nvidia e-GeForce 6200?
<sXeChris> hey guys
<rmrfslash> Can I switch off desktop effects from the command line?
<rmrfslash> I researched this for a while once and it involved a number of commands and files to be edited. Not sure if this was made easier recently.
<rmrfslash> I'm looking for a $ desktop-effects [stop | start]
<rmrfslash> (wouldn't that be nice)
<Bullaro> Guys, does Linksys Wireless-G Usb adaptor work on Kubuntu 9.04?
<BluesKaj> Guest64753, most nvidia cards work with the nvidia-glx-180 driver , look in your package manager to see if it's installed
<brad_> Hello, I was wondering how to edit my grub configuration for some reason grub keeps trying to boot into the wrong kernel and I want to remove the options
<noop08> heys
<noop08> Doesn't the default clock have 24h option?
<brad_> noop08, ?
<noop08> brad_: It's to the lower right of your screen.
<brad_> noop08, no it doesn't have a 24 hour option
<noop08> how odd...
<bobbob1016> Whenever I copy files between drives, my Kubuntu slows to a crawl, I'm using ext4 and ext3, but it does the same thing between ext3 and ext3, any ideas?
<noop08> bobbob1016: Might be one of your drives drops from DMA mode to PIO.
<Gargoyle76> have daemon crash...powerdevil?...i think...system won't start
<Gargoyle76> anyway to disable a deamon?
<Gargoyle76> and pin down the error
<Gargoyle76> brb
<bobbob1016> noop08: PIO?  It isn't the transfer that is slow, it is the computer that becomes slow.
<aladin> hye every body
<BluesKaj> bobbob1016, check which app is gobbling up your cpu speed
<Machtin> heyho.. how to get replaygain into JuK?
<bobbob1016> BluesKaj: I have, I've had top running while I transfer, and I don't see anything
<bobbob1016> and I don't see anything taking up more than 20% or so*
<dwarder_1> can anyone help me make my amarok play online radio?
<dwarder_1> how can i disable alt-tab cube effect from kde? it is kind of slow on my intel video card
<dwarder_1> anyone?
<DT> how do i install a .bundle or .rpm file?
<BluesKaj> bobbob1016, check out system monitor , it shows a bit more than top or htop
<dwarder_1> rpm -hiv your.rpm
<dwarder_1> DT:
<DT> thanks
<BluesKaj> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dwarder_1> why my amarok doesn't play .pls files (internet radio)
<dwarder_1> it looks like playing, but i can't hear anything
<DT> ok...how about bundle files?
<BluesKaj> dwarder_1, rpm files usually have an ubuntu equivalent if you look for it
<dwarder_1> BluesKaj: huh
<dwarder_1> ?
<DT> BluesKaj: wrong guy :P
<DT> i'm using VMWare Player, it only has .rpm and .bundle files
<maniheer> is kubuntu still rubbish for KDE?
<dwarder_1> DT: chmod +x .boundle; ./.boundle does work?
<DT> wiat, type that as jsut the command
<DT> not sure what's command and what's a question
<BluesKaj> sorry DT
<DT> np
<dwarder_1> DT: i mean maybe boundle is a binary file
<BluesKaj>  DT , the rpm file will usually have a dpkg (deb) file equivalent but mostlty they are compressed in gz or bz2
<dwarder_1> DT: do you want to install vmware tools or something?
<DT> vmware player
<DT> and they only have those two files
<fetusbubble> VMware still hasn't made a proper package? ;x
<fetusbubble> i remember having to convert to .deb using alien
<dwarder_1> so, how can i listen to the di.fm internet radio on my kubuntu
<DT> no the haven't :P
<dwarder_1> amarok don't want to do that
<DT> will fiddle with alien later, have to go to work, now thank for getting me started in the right direction at least
<dwarder_1> nobody listens to the internet radio?
<DT> mine worked right out of the box, so i don't know what to tell you
<DT> bye now
<BluesKaj> dwarder_1, amarok is broken on my setup , I can't listen to internet radio either , so I switched to VLC
<noop08> Amarok is broken by design.
<dwarder_1> BluesKaj: oh thanks
<dwarder_1> apt-get install vlc will work?
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. If i use multiple desktops can i get an application to span those multiple desktops?
<[-Haza-]> I have an application that will not fit on the sinlge desktop but if i can stretch it over multiple desktops then i will be happy
<[-Haza-]> Any idea's guys and girls
<[-Haza-]> :(
<noop08> Yes.
<noop08> X is like spiderman. It can spin a desktop of any size.
<[-Haza-]> noop08: i see
<liz_> is it possible to remove the updated kernel and revert to a previous one?
<noop08> AFAIK you can select the old on in the GRUB boot menu.
<noop08> ~ one
<liz_> yes I know but can the new one be removed if it's giving problems?
<noop08> What use is error messages that you can't copy-paste?
<Dragnslcr> liz_- yes, you can remove the package for the new kernel when you boot into the old one
<noop08> I thought I was escaping the ineptness of Gnome by upgrading... but so far all I've gotten from Kubuntu is shit.
<liz_> Dragnslcr: ok thanks
<liz_> this is not related to linux but to the actual pc, if desktop has a sata drive, can only a sata drive be bought to replace it?
<noop08> IDE drives aren't priceworthy, so you'll want a SATA drive anyway.
<Dragnslcr> liz_- if your motherboard only has connectors for SATA drives, then yes
<liz_> ah ok, thanks guys :)
<lordofthepigs> Hello, does anybody know if there is a utility that allows tagging arbitrary files for KDE
<lordofthepigs> and that also happens to work on removable media?
<Dragnslcr> That would probably be a function of the file system, and I don't think ext3 has that ability
<Dragnslcr> Some more exotic file system might support it natively, though
<lordofthepigs> well, nepomuk kind of does this with dolphin, but it's a pain in the ass to use
<lordofthepigs> specifically, it doesn't seem to be possible to select a bunch of files and apply the same tag to all of them
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, I've never used it
<Bullaro> Anyone knows how to install a Linksys Wireless-G USB Adapter on Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Bullaro, install wicd , it will recognize the driver required . It installs in the k-menu under internet.
<arcolinux> hey
<arcolinux> i have a problem with kubuntu 9.04
<fetusbubble> no one can help you unless you ask ;o
<arcolinux> look
<rmrfslash> arcolinux: we all have problems
<arcolinux> when i try to attach a file in some programs like
<rmrfslash> arcolinux: in fact, I just filed another bug which will likely be addressed in 2011
<arcolinux> firefox o thunderbird
<arcolinux> suddenly these programs closes
<arcolinux> when i try to attach a file in some programs like firefox o thunderbird suddenly these programs closes
<arcolinux> any idea why
<arcolinux> ???
<arcolinux> it is always happening when i try to enter to a file in those programs
<arcolinux> please help me
<arcolinux> ?????'
<arcolinux> ?
<arcolinux> ?
<arcolinux> ?
<FloodBotK1> arcolinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arcolinux> any idea
<arcolinux> when i try to attach a file in some programs like firefox o thunderbird suddenly these programs closes
<arcolinux> mmmmmm
<adeus>  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<adeus>  9281 lahtela   20   0  666m 430m  616 S  0.0 42.6  35:41.30 dbus-daemon
<adeus> any ideas what's going on?
<n8w> hey guys
<n8w> ive tried to install java runtime envi n my entire package db fcked up....i keep gettin this error: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<n8w> before it started doin this, it was screamin smth about dependencies n stuff
<n8w> ive also tried to run apt-get -f install
<n8w> but after that, i get  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<n8w> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<d_ed> n8w: you have two instances of "apt" running
<d_ed> that includes ksynaptics
<d_ed> or adept
<d_ed> or kpackagekit
<n8w> i laso did killall aptitude && killall apt-get
<d_ed> whatever, you can only have one application installing stuff at once
<Rasmus> Hi
<Rasmus> how to connect to another server
<d_ed> Rasmus: there are many different protocols to connect to another server, you might need to a bit more specific
<Rasmus> i made it you can forget it
<Rasmus> How to get to the Windows channel in swedish language
<nitrohax> ok stupid question needing a great answer, how does one put java on kubuntu?
<adeus> one installs sun-java6-jre?
<adeus> one installs sun-java6-jdk for the entire thing
<nitrohax> yes, one shall go do that immediately. thank you other one
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> this is my first time trying kubuntu
<ubuntu_> longtime fedora user
<trappist> ubuntu_: welcome
<ubuntu_> as a good start I see my 3 year old wireless network card is recognized by kubuntu - that's a big step over fedora
<darkhamm> hey people, something about 4.3.0 rc2 on ppa?
<ubuntu_> can someone walk me through how to connect to a wireless network?
<ubuntu_> I can't seem to find anything
<Gargoyle76> ok...can anyone help with a daemon crashing
<nitrohax> pppoe-setup
<trappist> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * nitrohax is still compiling
<ubuntu_> thanks
<Gargoyle76> Anyone?
<darkhamm> someone knows when kde 4.3.0 rc2 will be available on ppa?
<Gargoyle76> Or anyone know where to start looking?
<ubuntu_> is there a way to install kwifimanager without going to a prompt?
<trappist> Gargoyle76: you might have better luck with something more specific, like which daemon, when does it crash etc.
<Gargoyle76> kded(4582)
<Gargoyle76> x Error
<trappist> ubuntu_: oh, those docs may be out of date, I'm not so sure kwifimanager still exists
<Gargoyle76> XSyncBadAlarm 152
<ubuntu_> nice
<Gargoyle76> Extension: 143
<ubuntu_> well I found something that scans for wireless networks but it doesn't see any
<Gargoyle76> Minor Oncode: 11
<Gargoyle76> PowerDevil
<ubuntu_> hmm...
<ubuntu_> well one thing I learned with this kubuntu live CD
<ubuntu_> is that I need to download quassel for windows, this is nice
<ubuntu_> as for kubuntu
<ubuntu_> no video drivers, no wireless networking
<ubuntu_> :(
<darkhamm> someone knows when kde 4.3.0 rc2 will be available on ppa?
<ugur> hi everybody i lost my kde 4.2.2 compositing after a waking up from a sleep and now i cannot change it from system settings
<d_ed> ugur: right click on a window title and select "cnonfigure window behaviour"
<ugur> ok d_ed now i see the desktop effects
<d_ed> all fixed?
<ugur> enable effects is already checked
<ugur> but compositing doesn't work
<gobnuts> ugur: if compositing was suspended try reactivating it with alt+shift+F12
<ugur> and i cannot uncheck and check it again
<ugur> ok that worked
<ugur> thank you very much
<gobnuts> alright
<gobnuts> np
<cristiano> Alguem do Rio para teclar?
<happy> !pt | cristiano
<ubottu> cristiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cristiano> #ubuntu-br
<happy> cristiano: /j #ubuntu-br
<martien> Hallo??
<martien> Does someone uses Kubuntu in teh Indonesian language?
<carolija> pt | cristiano
<carolija> !pt | cristiano
<ubottu> cristiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<carolija> no i dont speak portugues
<cristiano> Speak english?
<carolija> cristiano:  don't spam me with sex, age etc question's on pm, if you need help ask, if nood idle in here or go away and leave me alone.
<carolija> nood-not
<cristiano> what???
<carolija> Read again.
<ign0ramus> XD
<cristiano> I dont `d understant english very well. sorry, You can repeat
<carolija> !pt | cristiano
<ubottu> cristiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> cristiano: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel and please do not pm people here without first asking if you can.
<cristiano> Ok
<cristiano> All right
<cristiano> Now understant
<cristiano> It s channel of the suport?
<carolija> glad to here that
<cristiano> It s correcty?
<ign0ramus> cristiano: yes for help with kubuntu
<carolija> but not support channel for sex like you asked me on pm cristiano .
<ign0ramus> that is a different channel :P
<cristiano> :P
<cristiano> Ok
<cristiano> Sorry.
<carolija> np
<cristiano> It is my fist way
<carolija> cristiano: you don't speak english so go to channel whre you will understand them like #ubuntu-br .
<agathodaimon> can someone please help me with installing .tar.gz , .tar.bz2 files
<ign0ramus> agathodaimon: http://martin.ankerl.com/2007/04/19/how-to-install-anything-in-ubuntu-condensed/
<aleksandar> hi al
<agathodaimon> i type the first comand and its doesnt work
<agathodaimon> can someone please help me
<fetusbubble> what do you mean it doesn't work?
<fetusbubble> first you "cd" to the directory the tar is in
<agathodaimon> one sec please
<agathodaimon> fetusbubble: yeah am set on desktop
<fetusbubble> okay, the tar file is in the desktop?
<kalp> nothin to do with kubuntu, but a hardware question: i hav 1gb ram, usually around 0.6gb ram is used and max 0.8 gb is used. i find my system a bit slow, will adding ram help?
<kalp> beyong 0.8gb, swap is used
<agathodaimon> fetusbubble: yes its on desktop
<fetusbubble> go to your terminal and cd to your desktop
<fetusbubble> usually cd ~/Desktop/
<agathodaimon> agathodaimon@agathodaimon-desktop:~$  (i said am there already :)
<agathodaimon> fetsububble: wat do i do next
<fetusbubble> what format is it? bz2, gz?
<agathodaimon> fetsububble: well i want to install a file with .tar.gz extension and with .tar.bz2
<fetusbubble> okay
<fetusbubble> you have to untar them first
<kalp> nothin to do with kubuntu, but a hardware question: i hav 1gb ram, usually around 0.6gb ram is used and max 0.8 gb is used. i find my system a bit slow, will adding ram help?
<agathodaimon> kk how do i do that?
<kalp> beyond 0.8gb, swap is used
<fetusbubble> untarring bz2: tar -xvjf [file]
<agathodaimon> kalp: how fast is ur cpu?
<fetusbubble> and untarring gz is tar -xvzf [file]
<kalp> 1.6 ghz
<vitovt> <kalp> More ram will help. But better add line     vm.swappiness=10   to /etc/sysctl.conf
<kalp> citovt; what does that do?
<agathodaimon> fetusbubble: bash: untarring: command not found
<fetusbubble> nono
<fetusbubble> the command is "tar"
<agathodaimon> ?
<vitovt> Normally ubuntu start use swap when 60% of ram uses. You set to use swap only when 90% of ram uses (10% free)
<fetusbubble> to untar bz2, use the options -xvjf.. so the command would be "tar -xvjf [filename]
<agathodaimon> tried that to ages ago but doesnt work look
<fetusbubble> to untar gz, use -zxvf
<agathodaimon> tar: SDL-1.2.13/: Cannot read: Is a directory
<agathodaimon> tar: At beginning of tape, quitting now
<agathodaimon> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<agathodaimon> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<agathodaimon> tar: Child returned status 2
<FloodBotK1> agathodaimon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agathodaimon> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<fetusbubble> okay, sorry, i don't think i can help you then
<agathodaimon> kk thanks anyway
<kalp> vitovt: i dont see vm.swapiness in the mentioned file
<racecar56> anyone know a good screen capture program that can handle 3D?
<dwarder_1> ok. i was here about 2 hours ago
<dwarder_1> my notebook hanged
<amber_> hello all
<dwarder_1> how can i remove 3d effects from my kde
<amber_> i was wondering if oyu can help me with a prolem?
<dwarder_1> cube with alt-tab ...
<dwarder_1> etc
<dwarder_1> remove=swithc off
<dwarder_1> *switch
<amber_> i am trying to get kubuntu in 1024x768
<racecar56> yay gtk-recordmydesktop can handle 3D! just sound don't seem to work, this program is in wine, what do i do? i have the wine alsa driver on
<racecar56> if it's impossible i don't care
<amber_> everything i tried so far hasnt worked
<kalp> dwarder: go to system settings> desktop: disable desktop effects
<dwarder_1> where does 3d effects setup located
<dwarder_1> ?
<dwarder_1> kalp: thank you
<dwarder_1> how can i see why my pc hanged last time?
<kalp> dwarder : i think u should try /var/crash folder
<dwarder_1> kalp: it is empty
<kalp> dwarder: i dont know then
<Serpardum> how do I set up a mount in fstabs like: mount -t vboxsf edrive /media/EDrive
<kalp> dwarder : there will be many files in  /var/log
<kalp> dwarder : there will be many files in  /var/log , try them
<Serpardum> would it be... umm.. -t vboxsf edrive /media/EDrive auto ?
<kalp> serpardum: this is what i have done :
<dwarder_1> kalp: thank yoll
<kalp> #/dev/sda6
<kalp> UUID=E4846B10846AE510 /media/windowsE ntfs-3g  rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,sync   0   0
<dwarder_1> will*
<n8w> hey,i just installed kgrubeditor via the package manager but i cant find a way to run it...when i type in the run window "kgrubeditor", nothins shows up
<n8w> do i have to log off n log on again in order to update the system?
<Serpardum> where didy ou get the UUID kalp?
<kalp> serpardum: i dont remember, sorry
<n8w> anyone?
<Serpardum> n8w, hav eyou looked in the programs?
<amber_> you can edit grub through system settings
<Serpardum> applicatiohns that is
<n8w> Serpardum: fcourse i have...
<Serpardum> and when you run it in konsole anythign?
<Serpardum> konsole will tell you the errors, the alt-f2 won't
<n8w> Serpardum: command not found:)
<amber_> sustem settings > advanced tab > grub editor
<n8w> Serpardum: thats what happens when i try to run it from a konsole
<Serpardum> what amber_ said
<n8w> amber_: nope,nothins there
<n8w> amber_: that was the first place i went to
<amber_> its there on ver 9.04
<n8w> amber_: ive got 9.04,its not there...
<dwarder_1> can i make language switching with ctrl+shift like in windows?
<dwarder_1> is it possible?
<n8w> dwarder_1: u can define your own shortcut
<dwarder_1> n8w: yeah but not ctrl+shift
<n8w> dwarder_1: im not sure that its possible to use crtl+shift...
<n8w> dwarder_1: ye then its not possible:))) use smth else then:)
<dwarder_1> n8w: they require to use extra button ...
<dwarder_1> n8w: ok :)
<dwarder_1> but this sux
<n8w> dwarder_1: ye ive got alt+shift+a
<walider_> hello all the world
<n8w> amber_: so?any other suggestions?
<walider_> can 1 give me a small tuto for programming shell
<amber_> i dont know, it is there in mine
<n8w> amber_: hmmm...do u think that log off will help?
<dwarder_1> is it possible to set winkey+d to minimize all windows?
<dwarder_1> tougle
<n8w> hmm ok so it did help
<dwarder_1> tougle
<dwarder_1> what do you use to download torrent?
<C4ptain_Haddock> dwarder_1: ktorrent
<dwarder_1> so, what do you use to listen to internet radio? plc files?
<dwarder_1> i remember i was answered here, but i hanged right after that
<dwarder_1> something like vls ...
<tonii_> vlc?`
<dwarder_1> yes, will donwload it now
<dwarder_1> tonii_: are you using vls?
<dwarder_1> how is it?
<sebastien_> il y en qui cause français ici? j'ai des questions!!!
<tonii_> dwarder_1: no idea what vls is
<dwarder_1> !es|sebastien_
<ubottu> sebastien_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dwarder_1> !fr|sebastien_
<ubottu> sebastien_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sebastien_> it is ok thx
<sebastien_> my first time with quassel
<Guest89692> hello everyone
<Guest92148> sry, got a problem installing ubuntu. When booting from the cd the boot loader stops at "Loading, please wait ..." and nothing else happens except the two LEDs for scroll lock and caps lock are blinking. Anybody an idea?
<MarcoPau> hey guys, just installed 4.2.95, but it's complaining that I don't have support for transparency. do you know which packages are missing?
<dwarder_1> ok insted of sound i hear crack
<dwarder_1> knack
<gnuboy> Never thought Karmic Koala Alpha 2 could be so stable on eee pc :]
<elliott> hi all
<gnuboy> bye elliott ;]
<gnuboy> I've decided to switch to kde from ubuntu because of this whole "mono" thing :/
<hexch> My kubuntu tells me that there is 8 updates avaliable but when I check there is only 4 but these are locked
<hexch> What can be wrong ?
<Serpardum> GAH!  Bad! Bad!
<hexch> Serpardum: what is bad ?
<Serpardum> I have a windows vbox share mounted.  I have some source code in there.
<Serpardum> I installed kdevelop, edited one of hte source files, wouldn't let me save
<Serpardum> when I left the backup ~, the orignal and one I tried to save as were all size -0
<hexch> permission problem
<Serpardum> I lost my source file :(
<Serpardum> permission is rwxrwxrwx
<Serpardum> and if it was a permission problem, why would it delete it?
<hexch> the is it on ntfs system ?
<Serpardum> yes
<Serpardum> it just let me echo blah >> multiboot.h~  and when I catted it it had when I echoed
<Serpardum> maybe I have it mounted worng in my ftab
<hexch> try sudo in front
<Serpardum> hexch: it just let me echo without sudo and worked
<Serpardum> I don't understand your suggestion
<Serpardum> I think it might be fstab problem
<Serpardum> cuae I umounted it then mounted it
<Serpardum> I think I have it wrong in fstab
<Serpardum> yeah, cause now it's working.  damn
<Serpardum> can anyone see what is wrong with this line in fstab? edrive          /media/EDrive   vboxsf  rw,exec,suid,dev          0       0
<Serpardum> I got that from virtualbox suggestion
<Serpardum> the working mount is shown in mount as: edrive on /media/EDrive type vboxsf (rw)
<Serpardum> which was mounted with sudo mount -t vboxsf edrive /media/EDrive
<hexch> well try logs to see what went wrong
<hexch> /etc/log
<hexch> /var/log
<Serpardum> oh, wait, it's not exactly ntfs, no, it's a virtualbox share
<Serpardum> I have no /etc/log antyhing
<Serpardum> I have /var/log but not sure what to look for there, many entries
<hexch> try grep
<hexch> example: grep <filename> mainlog
<Serpardum> oh.. hmm
<hexch> well it will show you log over the file
<Serpardum> grep "multiboot" *
<Serpardum> came up with nothing
<Serpardum> multiboot.h was the file I was editing
<hexch> sorry but I don't think I can help you
<noaXess> what about kde 4.3 rc2 in kubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> noaXess: I think it's in backports, check the topic
<noaXess> rysiek|pl: have enabled backports.. but seams that they are not ready.. no rush, no problem :)
<noaXess> have now installed firefox-3.5 package.. why does it call Shiretoko Browser???
#kubuntu 2009-07-11
<noaXess> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<noaXess> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<fkm> Hi there. Is there a way to tell a specific package to use a special APT source instead of telling all other packages that are also included in that source not to use it?
<darthanubis> fkm: "pinning"?
<Kenjiro> good night
<fkm> Ok, I'll google that. Thank you darthanubis! :-)
<Pici> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<fkm> Even better :-D
<fkm> Thank you Pici :-)
<Kenjiro> anyone running KDE-4.3.0rc2? I think I found a minor bug and I would like to check if someone can reproduce it before I post a bug report at KDE
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> how can i get pgp keys for xmbc on hardy? it seems website's link is broken here http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step#Adding_the_XBMC_Repo
<darthanubis> anyone using 4.3rc1?
<darthanubis> Notice plasma-desktop crashes when windows explode?
<fkm> Heheh :-) I don't seem to be the first one to want the backports just for Amarok (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports) ;-)
<fkm> Thank you again darthanubis and Pici!
<Kenjiro> darthanubis: I am running 4.3.0rc2 and having problems with kdemicroblogging, let alone try explosions ;)
<Freddy2> so.. hmm no amarok1 without manual compilation?
<DT> i need to istall a .rpm or .bundle file. I already have alien installed, but i can't figure it out
<DT> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<DT> ...
<Serpardum> what is the command in kubuntu to see your own ip?
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- ifconfig will show it
<Serpardum> thanks
<DT> and there any good virturam machine programs that wll work on kubuntu?
<DT> virtual*
<Serpardum> gettign some weird ip addresses.  10.0.2.15  and 192.168.56.101
<Serpardum> oh, no, that's good
<DT> ba, gotta go
<dariva> hallo
<Serpardum> Hmm.. how do I access a windows share with samba?
<Serpardum> I think I got it
<virii> whats the difference between kubntu
<virii> and regular gnome
<virii> kuz i cant tell
<Freddy2> you mean whats the difference between a gnome based version and the kde based one?
<virii> yes
<virii> i just installed kde based
<Freddy2> and then.. ? you are now using kde?
<virii> yes
<virii> no difference some new proggies how do i switch between kdm and gdm
<Pici> You don't need to switch between kdm and gdm to load gnome or KDE
<virii> sorry im ust stupid
<Serpardum> trying:  smbclient -L JIM-VISTA -uJim-Vista\Jim -plikeidtellyou     Result in: Connection to JIM-VISTA failed (Error NT-STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<virii> how do u switch betweenghome and kde
<Pici> virii: do you have both of them installed?
<Serpardum> home is a directory, kde is a gui
<virii> yes
<virii> =\
<Serpardum> I'm not sure I understand your question
<Pici> I think it was a typo
<Serpardum> try running konsole
<Serpardum> if that's what you mean
<virii> i did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<virii> =]
<Pici> Serpardum: He means 'hhow do I switch between gnome and kde'
<Serpardum> ahhh
<Pici> virii: After you log out, pick gnome or KDE from the sessions list on the screen you login at
<virii> trying brb
<Serpardum> Hurry, everyone hide before he comes back!
<virii> god gnome loads 20x faster
<virii> tx 4 ur help
<virii> how i run windows vista with wine =)
<virii> lol that would be the bomb
<mubu> Hey guys is there a simple gui way to record the audio of a specific application (preferably) or at least record the audio of everything that comes out of my speakers in ubuntu 9.04? thanks
<virii> anyone have a bluetooth earpiece headset working in ubuntu 8.04 hardy?
<virii> =)
<Serpardum> Waht is an "S" in a mode?  -rwxrwSrwx
<Dragnslcr> SUID maybe?
<Dragnslcr> Lemme check
<Dragnslcr> That one might be SGID, actually
<bkhuraijam> In Compiz window manager, action icons (minimize, maximize and close) are missing. How can I fix it?
<sseiersen> I need help w/ getting VNC to work
<sseiersen> I did all the install of packages and opened ports.
<whaevr> any sed saavy people here?
<sseiersen> And all I get from the other comp is "Server not found"
<fetusbubble> bkhuraijam: are you using metacity or emerald?
<fetusbubble> check to see if your theme is valid
<sseiersen> can anyone help me?
<sseiersen> anyone here?
 * sseiersen looks around...
<bkhuraijam> fetusbubble: I am using emerald
<fetusbubble> does the problem persist if you use a different theme?
<marco> any new about kde 4.3 RC2 in kubuntu?
<marco> any news about kde 4.3 RC2 in kubuntu?
<dariva> jop
<bkhuraijam> yes..
<ubuntu> I need help with kubuntu
<ubuntu> I have a low screen resolution, which is keeping me from installing kubuntu :(
<whaevr> you've come to the right place
<ubuntu> on Windows I use 1024X800, and on my kubuntu I only get 800X600 or something
<ubuntu> I need help...
<marco> any news about kde 4.3 RC2 in kubuntu?
<ubuntu> can sum1 help????
<ubuntu> wtf
<divider> what do you need help with?
<ubuntu> wheres the kubuntu resolution settings?
<divider> K + apps + utilites
<divider> sorry K+ apps + system
<ubuntu> where?
<divider> hit the big K
<ubuntu> which do I click and open?
<divider> Screen Resize and Rotate
<ubuntu> kk
<vogelrl> I'm having trouble configuring audio. What is the correct way to configure my sound card ?
<ubuntu> 1024X800 resolution isnt listed, like on Windows XP...
<divider> @ubuntu; are you running a live CD? if it isn't installed there is no point and trying to configure ubuntu
<ubuntu> well I dont want to install it, if thats my max resolution...
<vogelrl> I have installed it...It's not a live CD
<divider> @ubuntu  what is your video card?
<divider> @vogelrl post lspci
<ubuntu> NVidia GeForce 6100
<divider> @ubuntu you need to install your drivers; just as you would in windows; you can't do that unless you actually install the operating system
<divider> @ubuntu cont. ubuntu and Nvidia = the best combo for hardware and software so you'll have alot of choices
<ubuntu> are the drivers available?
<divider> ah yeah
<divider> lol
<ubuntu> cool
<divider> you can compile them yourself
<divider> or
<vogelrl> lspci is large...should I try to post it all ?
<divider> download them
<ubuntu> where can I download them? nvidia.com?
<divider> install your base system first
<divider> then drivers
<divider> it won't work if you try to do it off live cd
<dariva> hello i need help
<ubuntu> im asking as future reference, but kubuntu does turn me on ;)
<divider> hello i'll try
<dariva> how can i chat with ym in ubuntu
<divider> kubuntu is awesome
<ubuntu> @Divider thank you for helping me.
<divider> in ubuntu or kubuntu? pidgin = ubuntu; kopete = kubuntu
<dariva> can i use yahoo messenger in kubuntu ?
<divider> you can in both
<dariva> i tried but i can not connect
<divider> which messenger
<divider> pidgin or kopete
<dariva> both
<divider> *hand forhead*
<dariva> status is always connecting
<divider> behind router?
<dariva> what do you means
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i created a launcher using this path:  ~/tomeNet/tomenet/./tomenet.  the game loads its windows but gives me a lua 'meta display' error.  what am i doing wrong?
<divider> @binMonkey run it in terminal and see the full error
<vogelrl> vogelrl@bubuntu:~$ lspci
<vogelrl> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
<vogelrl> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)
<vogelrl> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)
<vogelrl> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)
<FloodBotK1> vogelrl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vogelrl> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)
<binMonkey> divider: this is what i get:
<binMonkey> Read 41 bytes
<binMonkey> Read 754 bytes
<binMonkey> Read 0 bytes
<binMonkey> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<FloodBotK1> binMonkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binMonkey>       after 2041 requests (2035 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<binMonkey> sorry about that.
<divider> binmonkey are your drivers correctly configured?
<binMonkey> divider: yes.  the game runs correctly when i cd in the dir and ./tomenet to run it.  i just wanted to create a launcher for it.
<divider> binmonkey: how are you pming me lol
<binMonkey> i don't think i'm pming you.
<divider> binMonkey when you type my name it pms me lol
<divider> i think
<binMonkey> sorry, i thought that just highlighted the message to you.
<divider> maybe, what did you type? in quotes please
<Guest17712> no me funciona el cubo de compiz alguien me puede ayudar
<binMonkey> ummm.  i typed "divid [tab complete] msg"
<fran_> hello my cube it doesnt work can anybody help me
<divider> binMonkey: got ya
<zinho> oi
<divider> fran_: what video chipset are you using
<iivv> "could not mount New Volume: enclosing drive is locked"
<iivv> i got this message while opening a newly formatted hard drive: how do i get around this?
<Guest73861> Any program installed which shows disk (partition) usage in pie chart or whatever?
<Guest73861> What's an easy way space i've used in root?  I have a seperate  /home partition.   Isn't there a gui app which shows this in chart form?  Not seeing it in dolphin
<SlayerOfAll> I mean can some person tell me which line/s to change on xorg.config?
<CSS_Guru> hi
<CSS_Guru> anyone here?
<SlayerOfAll> hi, can you help me
<Dougdoug5> Hello
<SlayerOfAll> Can some person help me configure xorg.config
<tomdavidson> slayerofall: what do you need?
<CSS_Guru> hi
<CSS_Guru> I need kubuntu resolution help
<tomdavidson> whats up CSS_Guru: ?
<CSS_Guru> my max resolution in windows is 1024X600, but when I do kubuntu to try it out, my max resolution is 800X600 :(
<Guest73861> 9.04 Anything to see disk usage?  Ubuntu has a disk usage analyser.  I suppose I can type df -Th in a terminal but I was thinking kubuntu would install something to view disk usage graphically.
<Guest73861> nspluginviewer seems to be a cpu hog, holding at about 20% cpu usage.   konqueror was lightweight before the flash install
<tomdavidson> CSS_Guru: sorry i lost it there, you still on?
<tomdavidson> are you useing the live cd?
<Guest98976> In jaunty, why is kaffeine no longer kubuntu's default media player.  Is it kde 4?
<Guest98976> ah kaffeine is kde3,  I think jaunty tries to be kde4 only, no?
<Guest98976> on the install i mean
<Blizzz> Guest98976: true
<Blizzz> though, somewhere is a kde4 port of kaffeine, meanwhile
<Guest98976> good, hopefully I'll try it soon.
<veck> anyone know what this means kubuntu unknown argument --no-floppy?
<Guest98976> in what context?
<frankS2_> veck: what are you compiling?
<veck> frankS2_: nothing it does it at grub load
<veck> frankS2_: im having to use live cd right now
<ner0x> Does kubuntu come with the en_US locale by default? I think not.
<Guest98976> veck I get google hits on that bug... one example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1194714
<papa> bonjour a tous
<papa> quelqu'un a t il des infos pour installer beryl sous jaunty
<papa> quelqu'un a t il des infos pour installer beryl sous jaunty
<elky> papa, you might get more response if you ask in english
<costin> have pb whit pidgin? don't conect.. on yahoo ,help plzz
<veck> need help editing grub 2
<veck> actually already edited it but cant save in kate
<veck> im on live cd trying to mount root and edit grub
<Blizzz> veck: did you open it with root privileges?
<veck> Blizzz: no not sure how to from live cd
<Blizzz> veck: kdesudo kate
<veck> Blizzz: ok opened with root now will it let me save or is grub read only?
<Blizzz> veck: it should let you save it
<veck> Blizzz: im sry opened kate with privliges
<veck> kk thnx
<Blizzz> yw
<veck> Blizzz: thnx so much my grub2 kept throwing --no-floppy errors so had to boot from cd and edit it but it worked im back on line thnx
<Blizzz> :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<James_S> hi, I installed kubuntu, and have my graphics card up and working, but I can't seem to get compiz to work, I got compiz-kde what else do I need to do?
<James_S> oops sorry, managed to crash quassel
<James_S> gah, quassel is acting up, anyway the original question was: hi, I installed kubuntu, and have my graphics card up and working, but I can't seem to get compiz to work, I got compiz-kde what else do I need to do?
<Captain_Haddock> James_S: I think that you just need to enable desktop effects in system settings
<Captain_Haddock> (I don't think that's the same as compiz though)
<alp> türk varmı aranızda ?
<tommy> anyone here?
<tommy> I need help with kubunut 4.06
<tommy> kubuntu*
<James_S> CSS_Guru: 4.06? is that not... old?
<James_S> anyway brb
<hemal> hi....i need help with an error i am getting when installing sun-java6-jre - 6-13-1
<hemal> the error is unknown error, but in details there is some info
<hemal> after Unpacking sun-java6-jre (from .../sun-java6-jre_6-13-1_all.deb) ..
<hemal> the next message is sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<hemal> try 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf' to select a frontend other than noninteractive
<hemal> i already tried the dpkg-reconfigure and chose Kde
<hemal> i tried installing earlier and it aborted because of wrong password, so there may be some junk left behind by installer?
<RurouniJones> Er, which is better suited to KDE, gtk or qt? I have an option on which interface to use
<ank123> smart failure occured after partitiong hdd with gpart
<darthanubis> http://www.kdenews.org/2009/07/09/kde-430-rc2-codenamed-canteras-released
<jussi01> RurouniJones: given kde is written with qt...
<RurouniJones> That was what I needed to know, cheers.
<RurouniJones> A simple "qt" would have done though, not everyone is intimately familiar with the interface framework of their windowing systems :p
<petsounds> hello, how can i formatting usb flash drive in kubuntu jaunty? thanks
<ank123> ive used testdisk to recover the partition table an restore the partiotions..but a smart failure occurs on hdd on booting .
<desu> ank123: ignore it
<hemal> hi...i need help installing java
<hemal> i get the error that seems to have been reported in past: sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<hemal> the suggested workaround is to ensure dbconf is configured to use Dialog interface, but i get this error even with that setting
<barbapa> hello
<barbapa> how can I display all rooms in Quassel? I don't find the option
<ultramarin> народа много
<ultramarin> русские есть ?
<ultramarin> фак
<ugur> hi everybody. How can i get rid of auto disabling of compositing each time it gets slow
<ugur> beause i know that it is not permanent and most of the time it is working fine
<ank123> desu: it says to press f1 to continue but nthng happens..also i dnt have any op installed because the primary partiton(the bootable one) got lost in partiton recovery
<Blizzz> ugur: Desktop Effects → Advanced → Disable functionality checks
<ugur> ok thanks Blizzz
<Blizzz> yw
<ugur> ank123: i think you should try gparted boot cd or any live ubuntu distribution
<ugur> to check for your partitions first and see whether they are in place
<ugur> if the partitions are safe and if it is only a boot sector problem then you can reinstall grub easily to recover your partitions
<desu> ank123: in the BIOS?
<casa> list
<shyam> anyone??
<ugur> hi shyam
<shyam> what this place is all about??
<shyam> its all dead
<bazhang> shyam, kubuntu OS support
<bazhang> chat in #kubuntu-offtopic shyam
<cga> hi all, what about kubuntu-ppa ?? what does it enable if i put "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main" in sources.list? does it enable experimental and backports?
<ank123> desu: yes in the bios...it gives the error in bios
<cga> !key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key
<cga> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<cga> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<ank123> ugur: i cant boot with any cd..it gives the error about smart disk failure ..asks me to make backups..tells me to press f1 to continue and when i press f1 nothing happens
<ugur> ank123: i think smart option is enabled in the bios
<ugur> the purpose of it is to check againts harddisk failures but it is highly unlikely that a harddisk fails
<ugur> i am not sure whether it is a false alarm
<ugur> but it is true you should first change your boot order from the bios
<ugur> and put cd to a higher level then the hard disk so that bios first tries to boot from the cd
<ugur> this may change from bios to bios but you can follow the instructions once you enter the bios screen
<ugur> then boot with gparted cd and make a backup of your current harddisk to another media
<ugur> then you can try to reinstall grub with ubuntu live cd
<dwidmann> Devastating/odd behaviour here today ... When I try to print to a different tray in OOo it just prints to the regular tray ... Jaunty, HP Photosmart C5580 using hpijs ... if anyone knows anything about it get back to me :)
<roby> salve
<dwidmann> Hmm, same behavior in Okular, must be a problem with cups and/or the printer drivers in Jaunty
<sfdsd> hi guy's, could you help me with adjustment kdm autologin user with blank password?
<sfdsd> What I must customize so as to autologged in system? I use kde and kdm.
<rysiek|pl> sfdsd: have you tried looking in System Settings?
<sfdsd> rysiek|pl: no, actually i doing that... sed -i 's/^.*DefaultUser.*$/DefaultUser="myuser"/' /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<sfdsd> sed -i 's/^.*NoPassUsers.*$/NoPassUsers="myuser"/' etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<rysiek|pl> sfdsd: just look in System Settings, Advanced Tab
<sfdsd> but, unfortunately, it doesn/t work
<sfdsd> I use kde 3.5.9
<rysiek|pl> sfdsd: I hope you have backed-up the kdmrc file before you started to modify it
<rysiek|pl> sfdsd: can you PLEASE look in System Settings, as I have asked?
<sfdsd> it's into control center?
<rysiek|pl> sfdsd: du you use Kubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> *do
<sfdsd> debian
<rysiek|pl> sfdsd: /join #debian
<sfdsd> nobody can help me there
<rysiek|pl> sfdsd: then /join #kde
<rysiek|pl> sfdsd: in kubuntu you would go to System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager
<sfdsd> and there =(
<sfdsd> ok
<rysiek|pl> sfdsd: Debian, with kde 3.5.x, I believe, doesn't have System Settings, so you either get help in #debian  or #kde, or google it
<cga> how do i make my kubuntu talk italian instead of english system wide? i'm going to give this laptop to my brother and he doesn't want it in english
<cga> (without reinstalling it that is)
<rysiek|pl> cga: somewhere in the menu you should find a language selection tool
<rysiek|pl> cga: I'm not currently on kubuntu, so I can't help you, but look there
<rysiek|pl> cga: or search through the kubuntu wiki
 * rysiek|pl bbl
<cga> ok thanks
<Out_Cold> is wicd a KDE base app?
<ner0x> How do I control the locales of my computer?
<login__> hi guis
<BB-brasil> hello !!!!
<Hakurdideyh> hello
<vitovt> hi %)
<homy> How do I best install the latest kdevelop 4 in jaunty?
<keopsito> buenas
<keopsito> alguien me podria indicar
<keopsito> como cambiarle el idioma
<keopsito> a kubuntu_
<rysiek|pl> !br | keopsito
<ubottu> keopsito: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rysiek|pl> !es | keopsito
<ubottu> keopsito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lorasairon> ...
<keopsito> oh thanks
<lorasairon> Chat with bot?
 * rysiek|pl isn't really sure, what is that language ;)
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: ?
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: nothing. joking...
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: do you know what akonadi does for us?
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: I read a lot of materials but still do not know what it is...
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: it keeps all your personal info (address book, calendar, etc), and exposes a single, coherent API to get to those information
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: that means you can have your personal data in whatever format (supported by Akonadi) and use it in whichever application (that supposrts Akonadi)
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: but it's the beginning of the way, really, as the only app that supports Akonadi at the moment is Kontact AFAIK
<lorasairon> well, can it back up all my emails to the kde on my another kde system?
<rysiek|pl> which isn't that bad, OTOH
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: kontact is a start.
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: no idea :)
 * rysiek|pl uses kontact and is very happy with it
<lorasairon> well, i really do not want to copy ~/.kde to another system to copy my
<lorasairon> emails...
<co-sakiit> alo
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: I have no idea. check if the e-mails aren't in some ~/.kde/share/apps/akonadi or ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail or whatever
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: in Teh Old Days they were in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/
<homy> How can I install the latest kdevelop 4 in jaunty?
<gambler> how can I change the look of my KDE window manager - i really dislike i
<co-sakiit> please help me
<rysiek|pl> homy: sudo aptitude install kdevelop4?
<lorasairon> gambler: in systemsettings?
<lorasairon> co-sakiit: what?
<homy> rysiek|pl: the problem is that is not the latest kdevelop 4 beta. (and anyway the package is kdevelop-kde4)
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: you have to tell us what the prolem is, we do not have crystal balls
<co-sakiit> how to use window linux
 * rysiek|pl noticed how ambiguous that was...
<rysiek|pl> -_-'
<lorasairon> co-sakiit: window linux?
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: just click it.
<co-sakiit> iyes
<co-sakiit> how to use kubuntu
<lorasairon> co-sakiit: window linux. I haven't heard that distros?
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: you have to be more specific than that
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: if you have a particular problem, we can try to help
<co-sakiit> yes
<gambler> lorasairon,yay ty..
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: otherwise you just have to test, check and discover kubuntu yourself
<co-sakiit> how
<co-sakiit> ?
<rysiek|pl> homy: I have no idea, have you tried googling for it?
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: just boot it up, log-in and play?
<homy> rysiek|pl: yes, there isn't any ppa.
<rysiek|pl> homy: in that case, if you *really* want to have the latest and greatest beta, you'll have to compile it yourself
<lorasairon> homy: well, you might compile it?
<homy> rysiek|pl: I only find instructions to compile it from source :(
<rysiek|pl> homy: omigosh, no, compilation is soo scary ;)
<rysiek|pl> homy: and what are you going to use kdevelop4 for, anyway?..
<co-sakiit> what do mean abaout boot
<co-sakiit> what do you mean abaout boot
<lorasairon> homy: search debian repositories. I remember they accepted it.
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: I mean either place the LiveCD in the CD tray of your computer and let it load from the cd
<homy> to compile/dev stuff that does not take 1 hour to compile and needs 20 different special libraries installed, ...
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: or, if you already have it installed, just load it from disk
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booting
<lorasairon> http://packages.debian.org/lenny/kdevelop?
<lorasairon> homy: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/kdevelop?
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: on the other hand, don't go there, too technical
<homy> lorasairon: is still version 3.5.2
<co-sakiit> yes, kubuntu i have is already it installed
<lorasairon> homy: sorry, i saw the wrong place...
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: great, then power on your computer and let it load kubuntu
<homy> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/kdevelop
 * rysiek|pl notes that using debian packages in ubuntu is not supported and may lead to problems
<homy> can I just download the AMD64 deb and install it in ubuntu jaunty?
<rysiek|pl> homy: look at what I have said above
<homy> oho
<co-sakiit> i don't now how to use sofware kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: is kubuntu already loaded?
<co-sakiit> yes
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: have you logged-in into it already?
<homy> Will the kdevelop package in jaunty be updated (eventually)?
<lorasairon> co-sakiit: well, you might want to try click everywhere. what did you do
<lorasairon> when you first touch pc. just do that.
<homy> I mean, the kdevelop-kde4 package
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: ok, in that case nobody is able to tell you "how to use all the software"; just try for yourself, experiment and read what's written on the screen
<lorasairon> homy: well, i see no debian package of kdevelop-kde4 on google...
<homy> lorasairon: yes, they call it kdevelop, but I mean in jaunty it is kdevelop-kde4. Will it be updated eventually?
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: and don't be afraid to test things out, Linux is quite a hardy system, chances that you break something important are near zero
<rysiek|pl> homy: not in official repos, no
<rysiek|pl> homy: there will probvably be a PPA somewhere
<rysiek|pl> homy: and possibly it will go into backports
<homy> rysiek|pl: but - it is already included as beta
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: have you every notice the lgpl license of qt4.5?
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: syntax error, parse error
<rysiek|pl> homy: well, then possibly, yes; but it's not granted
 * lorasairon said something wrong?
<moh_> Hi all
<moh_> I have a problem
<co-sakiit> ok i am to tray to use kubuntu sofware,thank's for info
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: " have you every notice the lgpl license of qt4.5?"
<homy> oh well, I'll just use the one contained in jaunty and wait.
<moh_> I cant connect to other server with this client ;S
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: have you ever noticed the lgpl license of qt4.5?
<rysiek|pl> co-sakiit: no problem, go for it; if you encounter some specific problems, just ask
<moh_> /whois $me
<lorasairon> moh_ then you should have another client.
<moh_> lorasairon: download other ?
<moh_> I have Kubuntu 8.40
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: nope, what's wrong with it?
<lorasairon> moh_: ha?
<rysiek|pl> moh_: Konversation works great here on Kubuntu 8.04
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: an exception...
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: an uncaught one?
<rysiek|pl> ;)
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: there is an exception attached on the qt4.5's lgpl, which is
<lorasairon> written in god-reading english...
<moh_> rysiek|pl: i know I can connect to this server but I cant to other like undernet
<lorasairon> moh_ using what client?
<moh_> Konversation
<rysiek|pl> moh_: well, I have no idea, actually; maybe undernet needs some special settings somewhere?
<moh_> yes I think that
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: aaand the exception is of concern to us, because?
<rysiek|pl> moh_: well, then find some website with info what settings does it need?
<moh_> ok thanks
<lorasairon> moh_: quassel is a better one.
 * rysiek|pl dissagrees
<moh_> is it a client ?
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: lgpl's exception might block us using qt under lgpl in some special situation... potentially.
<lorasairon> moh_ yes. using qt4.
<lorasairon> moh_  well, you choose it. i use quassel under gentoo.
 * lorasairon now under windows: talkative irc...
<moh_> ok I will test
<moh_> thanks
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: i should say i think quassel is a better one.
<rysiek|pl> prolly ;)
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: do you have any link/website concerning this exception?
<rysiek|pl> I'd like to read about it, but am not even sure what I should throw at google
 * lorasairon finding...
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.5/lgpl.html
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: at the end of the page.
<rysiek|pl> kthx
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: i am very confusing. hope you can explain it to me. thank you.
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: it's very simple and has no bearing on FLOSS
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: well, what is the exact meaning of that 5%
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: thing is, LGPL allows linking to the binary form of the library, and distributing the binary work (derivative work) under any conditions you like
<crack05> I have other question
<crack05> what is the best msn client ?
<lorasairon> crack05: best, i do not know since i do not use it. emenese amsn kopete pidgin empathy...
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: but it does NOT allow incorporating (not "linking", but "static linking") any LGPL, unless the work's being published under GPL/LGPL or compatible
<lorasairon> crack05: amsn is full-featured but written in atk(?)...
<crack05> can I install WINE and run windows live messenger??
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: and this exception allow incorporating.
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: Nokia wants to distribute it's programs on a proprietary license, but needs to statically link small portions of the LPGLed code
<rysiek|pl> yes
<shadeslayer> crack05: see the appdb
<shadeslayer> !appdb | crack05
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: you mean it is lesser than lgpl.
<ubottu> crack05: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: so it's only meaningful and important for proprietary apps
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: thank you for your patient explanation.
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: all FLOSS apps don't even care, as they are distributed under GPL/LGPL or compatible anywah
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: no problem :)
<crack05> ok thanks ;:)))
<lorasairon> crack05: look, co-sakiit using quassel...
<rysiek|pl> crack05: that would really be a bad idea
<rysiek|pl> crack05: I'd use some native client, as lorasairon suggested
<rysiek|pl> meh
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: something off-topic: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTEzMDAyNTY=.html (hope you can see it smoothly)...
 * rysiek|pl says: STOP! Eating time!
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl he is offline now.
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: yeah, noticed
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: native client?
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: qt4-quassel qt3-konversation gtk-xchat?
<rysiek|pl> lorasairon: as in "linux native app" as opposed to "a windows app running under emulation"
<rysiek|pl> jeez, it's a killer!
<rysiek|pl> but why all those hundreds of cookies
<fabricio> ooioioi
<fabricio> oioisofsdoiag
<fabricio> asdkhgaigr
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: ...
<fabricio> soadhfoigaer
<FloodBotK1> fabricio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> fabricio, stop that
<fabricio> fala comigo
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: i do not know why all cookies.
<fabricio> por favor
<lorasairon> rysiek|pl: i live in an ocean of cookies?
<fabricio> ola
<fabricio> alguem me ajuda
<rysiek|pl> !es | fabricio
<ubottu> fabricio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fabricio> nao consigo
<fabricio> si
<fabricio> ablas portugues
<JuJuBee> Is it possible to open an application on a remote machine from cli and the app open on that computer rather than try to send the output to mine?
<rysiek|pl> !pt | fabricio
<ubottu> fabricio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rysiek|pl> JuJuBee: a CLI app or a GUI app
<fabricio> helo
 * rysiek|pl bbl
<fabricio> my name is fabricio
<fabricio> no consig fazer update do kubuntu
<bazhang> fabricio, /join #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<JuJuBee> GUI app
<ugur> hi everybody. How can i change the swapiness of my kubuntu system. It says 60. Does that mean much or less swappy?
<ugur> ok thanks i found it on ubuntuforums
<homy> Hi, is there a qt tutorial starting at the *very* basics (i.e. which libraries to link against, which headers have to be included, How to make a Window, ...) for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<homy> The official qt tutorial http://doc.trolltech.com/4.5/widgets-tutorial.html doesn't start with these things.
<Paes> bom dia
<Paes> sou iniciante no ubuntu
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Paes> me desculpe
<homy> Can anybody help me getting started with qt
<homy> ?
<Paes> agradeço a orientação
<rysiek|pl> !br |  Paes
<ubottu> Paes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Paes> thanks
<bazhang> Paes, /join #ubuntu-br
<rysiek|pl> homy: you'd be much better off at #qt probably
<homy> rysiek|pl: ok.
<Paes> how i do?
<bazhang> Paes, type: /join #ubuntu-br   <-------
<Paes> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<n8w> hey,after addin an additional source to the repository i get this error: The package list needs to be rebuilt.
<n8w> This should have been done by the backend automatically.
<n8w> ive got no idea how to fix it
<BluesKaj> n8w, sudo aptitude update
<n8w> BluesKaj: nope,ive tried that...it gives me this:  E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<n8w> E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<n8w> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<n8w> E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<n8w> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<FloodBotK1> n8w: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8w> E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<BluesKaj> n8w, post your sources.list in pastebin
<takoski> can i have the track to install nvidia driver (173)?
<takoski> from terminal
<n8w> BluesKaj: how do i do that?:)
<BluesKaj> takoski, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-173
<BluesKaj> n8w, alt+F2 , your pw , then , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<n8w> BluesKaj: yep,got it..what next?
<BluesKaj> n8w, use the edit tab select all , copy from the highligted text , then paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> n8w, then copy the generated URL from pastebin and paste it in here
<n8w> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/215533/
<n8w> BluesKaj: did u get it?
<racecar56> why does it lag when i resize my menu?
<BluesKaj> yeah, line 54 the launchpad ppa is the culprit
<BluesKaj> n8w either delete it or place a# in front
<BluesKaj> n8w, , don't think that's a proper source , plaing a # infront is known as 'commenting out ' a line .
<n8w> BluesKaj: ok,but what do i have to delete?
<n8w> BluesKaj: shall i delete the entire file or what?
<BluesKaj> n8w , no
<BluesKaj> n8w , the last line - it's the culprit , you didn't copy the whole line
<BluesKaj> n8w, which kubuntu version are you running ?
<n8w> BluesKaj: 9.04
<n8w> BluesKaj: last line in the file is: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ppa/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> n8w, in the launchpad page https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa follow the tutorial there , and choose both sources in the box for jaunty
<BluesKaj> n8w, the whole line with in the brackets must be copied  , (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main)..same goes for the one below it
<n8w> BluesKaj: ye sure,i know that...but i can add only one of the sources,not both
<BluesKaj> copy and paste the sources to your sources.list , after paste the line in , hit the enter key to make space for the next one
<BluesKaj> n8w, after pasting the line in
<n8w> BluesKaj: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<BluesKaj> n8w, after pasting the lines in , save the file , close it, and in the terminal do : sudo aptitude update
<BluesKaj> n8w, click in open space in the text , to unhighlight the text
<veck> how can i edit software sources if package manager wont let me
<BluesKaj> veck, alt+F2 , your pw , then , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hartker> anyone here can help to upgrade vom kde3 to 4 ?
<veck> ty
<BluesKaj> Hartker, maybe #kde can
<Hartker> ive ask at kde but they dont
<Hartker> because its specific to kubunut
<Hartker> i thought about apt-get install kde4 but im not sure
<n8w> BluesKaj:  ok im bak,sry i just had to do smth
<Hartker> BluesKaj how did you do ?
<BluesKaj> Hartker, what's vom ?
<Hartker> vom ?
<n8w> BluesKaj: ive added both sources to the repository via package manager but ik keeps givin me the same error
<Hartker> BluesKaj vom ?? whats that ?
<BluesKaj> n8w, don't use the package manager
<n8w> BluesKaj: aight ill do it manually
<BluesKaj> n8w, close the package manager : alt+F2 , your pw , then , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<n8w> BluesKaj: im workin on it..
<BluesKaj> !pm | Hartker
<ubottu> Hartker: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<n8w> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/215559/
<BluesKaj> Hartker, which kubuntu version are you on ?
<n8w> BluesKaj: it looks like it has been updated correctly
<Hartker> 9
<Hartker> is tried now with apt-get upgrade kde4
<Hartker> what do you think ?
<BluesKaj> n8w, nope you need to start over , lines 54 and 55 are wrong , go back to the launchpad page and recopy the lines from there again.
<n8w> BluesKaj: ye isee it now
<BluesKaj> n8w, the rest of it is fine
<n8w> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/215562/
<BluesKaj> Hartker, no , that won't upgrade to kde4
<Hartker> okkk fuck...
<Hartker> what shall i do ?
<BluesKaj> n8w, what did you do ?
<n8w> BluesKaj: sry my bad... here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/215565/
<n8w> BluesKaj: ive deleted lines 54 n 55
<BluesKaj> is that it ?
<n8w> BluesKaj: here u go with the entire file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/215567/
<n8w> BluesKaj: is that ok? or is there anythin else i should change?
<BluesKaj> add jaunty main to the end of line 54
<BluesKaj> it has to know which OS you are using, n8w
<BluesKaj> which repository to find the apps
<n8w> BluesKaj: like this? deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<BluesKaj> n8w,yes, then you should be ok , save the file and do sudo atitude update in the terminal
<n8w> BluesKaj: ok,gonna try it
<BluesKaj> err n8w  sudo aptitude update
<n8w> BluesKaj: done..
<BluesKaj> let's see it
<n8w> BluesKaj: wow, it works:)))
<n8w> BluesKaj: thx a lot m8...especialy for your patience with me...
<BluesKaj> ok now n8w , wait
<n8w> BluesKaj: the only thing which has gone wrong is this :W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A47958D42B7E03A7
<n8w> BluesKaj: shall i run apt-get update?
<BluesKaj> you still have some sources that are commented out , that you will be able to use in the future for media apps mostly ..see the ones starting wit deb that have the # in front like lines38 and 39 . take the # out
<BluesKaj> also 46 & 46
<BluesKaj> 45 &46
<n8w> BluesKaj: ok..gonna do it now
<BluesKaj> save again , then do the update
<veck> how do you get hardware drivers to work in karnic
<BluesKaj> veck whay hardware ?
<BluesKaj> what
<n8w> BluesKaj: done
<n8w> BluesKaj: i did the update after those changes
<veck> BluesKaj: couse thats what i have in my computer
<veck> BluesKaj: not much good without hardware
<n8w> BluesKaj: well everythin seems to work aight
<n8w> BluesKaj: thx man:)
<BluesKaj> n8w, ok , now you're ready to upgrade , do sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<homy> How do I install qt oxygen theme without installing all of kde?
<n8w> BluesKaj: only amarok is bein updated
<BluesKaj> hardware as in ethernet card, graphics card , soundcard ... ?
<veck> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> veck ?
<n8w> BluesKaj: done...amarok has been updated n a lot of python stuff have been removed
<BluesKaj> ok n8w , have fun
<n8w> BluesKaj: cheers:))
<veck> BluesKaj: also software sources wont open from gui
<n8w> BluesKaj: thx again:)
<veck> BluesKaj: any help is appreciated
<BluesKaj> np n8w :)
<n8w> guys what kind of app do u use from managin your cell phone?ie.SE k800
<n8w> *for
<veck> BluesKaj: I will be on all day so no hurry
<BluesKaj> veck, software sources wont open from gui ? pls explain your problem with an example
<veck> BluesKaj: when i go to kmenu and open add remove software it wont open software source nenu were you chage the third part and ay=uthentication key and such
<veck> BluesKaj: sry typo's
<BluesKaj> gawd , that package manager is a PITA in jaunty
<veck> BluesKaj: also when i click on hardware drivers it starts to open then dissapears
<BluesKaj> veck, in the konsole/terminal , sudo aptitude update , then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<veck> BluesKaj: allright its updating
<veck> BluesKaj: probly have to edit my grub again after this
<veck> BluesKaj: grub 2 throws --no-floppy errors after update
<BluesKaj> veck , sudo update-grub
<ubuser> Is there a better reliable wireless network manager that replaces the plasma widget that is easy to find and install?
<BluesKaj> ubuser, yes , wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<ubuser> How do I get it?
<BluesKaj> ubuser, sudo aptitude install wicd
<ubuser> Thank you
<BluesKaj> wicd will be in your internet apps list in the k-menu
<veck> BluesKaj: thnx man that seems to have fixed all myproblems
<BluesKaj> np veck :)
<BluesKaj>  ok BBL ..gotta mow the lawn before it rains , again
<ubuser> I've installed it. Then launched the front-end. I put in my security code. It says connecting. It says validating authentication. It then says not connected.
<BluesKaj> ubuser, wlan0 for wifi in preferences, wext and external in advanced
<BluesKaj> gotta go
<Tupac> helloo
<n8w> kpackage or synaptic?
<n8w> whats better?
<veck> how do i open kate as root
<bazhang> kdesudo kate veck
<veck> ty
<Xnet0> Hello
<cjae> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Xnet0> im having problems installing netbeans
<Xnet0> could anyone help
<Xnet0> i used sudo apt-get install netbeans, and it says setting up netbeans. but there seems to be no activity..
<Xnet0> could anyone help me here??
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi folks
<MetaMorfoziS> Can anybody tell me why netcat dies with "invalid connection to xxx" while i try to make a simple tcp connection between them? (shell1: netcat -l localhost -p 6000 shell2: netcat localhost 6000) ?
<Xnet0> has anyone had the problem of downloading an application, installing it, then not beaing able to find it anywhere in the system?
<Xnet0> both the package manager and terminal say that it is installed
<Xnet0> any help on this issue?
<Xnet0> please??
<enrique> tanta gente escribe aqui
<Manu_Zacharia_> Xand3r: did you try which?
<enrique> algun español cerca
<Manu_Zacharia_> sorry addressed to Xnet0
<James_S_> the only xorg conf information that is used by ubuntu is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... I ask because that file seems to be fairly empty :S
<dwarder_1> when i plug in my headphon to my notebook i still hear sound from notebook speakers, is there any way i can switch them off?
<darthanubis> When is the PPA going to get KDE4.3RC2?
<jitsoo> ack. I just "accidentally" discovered the mousewheel desktop switching
<josemota> hi guys. i'm having an error updating with apt-get. I'm getting the following error: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<josemota> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ptl> josemota: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<josemota> ptl under sudo or # ?
<ptl> this will fix your error.
<ptl> under sudo
<josemota> or is that irrelevant :P
<josemota> ok
<ptl> sorry, it's just that I just use root when I issue these commands... I don't like sudo'ing all the way around
<josemota> i understand
<josemota> can you tell me the cause to this?
<ptl> yes. You added a third-party repository. To verify it's legit, it needs a 'public key', something that allows to cryptographically verify each package. The command I gave you gets this 'public key' automatically from ubuntu's "public key server"
<josemota> oh, so that's why...! you see, i added the kde repository because of KDE 4.3
<josemota> and right now i want to install its fresh RC2
<ptl> (I think that all repositories from ppa.launchpad.net have their public keys in this repository)
<josemota> cuz there are some things funny on my macbook 3,1
<ptl> I see
<ptl> KDE was showing so many problems on my install that I was forced to switch to gnome
<josemota> do you use a macbook yourself..?
<ptl> more than a dozen bugs misteriously do not occur when I am on gnome.
<ptl> no... plain PC
<josemota> oh
<josemota> what kind of bugs? perhaps i can relate...
<ptl> I was tired or reporting, so I just reported a few and couldn't afford the time to get into the details of each bug. But you can see some here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~patola
<EDinNY> Using kubuntu 9.04.  How do I put a button on the panel to launch my favorite apps?  like firefox, etc?
<josemota> i understand
<josemota> thanks ptl
<ptl> yw dude
<EDinNY> Can I put a button on the panel to launch firefox?
<ptl> yes you can
<ptl> but as I am not in KDE I don't remember the procedure.
<ptl> it's simple, though.
<EDinNY> I used to just drag it there from the desktop...in last kde verson
<ptl> have you tried to drag from the collapsable menu?
<ptl> I think it works, can't recall
<EDinNY> ptl, thanks!  worked!
<EDinNY> used to have to drag to desktop and from desktop to panel I think.  this works
<ptl> I know, I used that way before too
<Xnet0> hey, is anyone here familiar with either netbeans or eclipse IDE?
<adeus> the latter
<EDinNY> does multiverse still have w32codecs?
<veck> how do you install nvidia 185.18.14 driver?
<calamari> hi
<buk_> х
<Captain_Haddock> veck: look for Hardware Drivers in Kmenu
<buk_> хай
<veck> Captain_Haddock: for some reason my hardware drivers will not work
<Captain_Haddock> veck: what happens?
<veck> Captain_Haddock: any way to install from terminal
<veck> Captain_Haddock: it just sits there after i choose to activate
<Captain_Haddock> veck: it should be called jockey something
<Captain_Haddock> jockey-kde
<Mehrab> hey guys
<Captain_Haddock> veck: that's very likely because it's downloading stuff.
<veck> Captain_Haddock: run that in terminal?
<veck> Captain_Haddock: waited like 1/2 hour and it weas still sitting there
<Captain_Haddock> veck: if the menu item is not working well, then you can try it, I guess.. you might get some info on why it's not working from the terminal output
<veck> Captain_Haddock: would be better if i could run in terminal so i can see whats going on
<Mehrab> I'm using KDE 4.3 RC, after a crash and reboot I can't login to my desktop and I get an error like this: "Starting Timidity++ alsa midi emulation...   Bus error"
<veck> eh thats not good
<Mehrab> what's wrong with it?
<naouri_> hiii all
<jarle> I have added the http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu repo, but the packages there does not seem to be available (I only see the old version of digikam for example) Am I missing something?
<luis_> hh
<Zorael^2> Is there an environment variable to set to make all qt apps run with -graphicssystem raster?
<luis_> holaa
<Mehrab> anyone can help?
<Mehrab> what does "bus error" mean?
<secret> evening. can somebody please tell me how i find the broadcast from a ip?
<veck> whats the command to see wich kernal i have?
<desu> uname -r
<ptl> desu is right, but uname -a will give you all information, though.
<ptl> or you can cat /proc/version
<secret> evening. can somebody please tell me how i find the broadcast from a ip?
<avery> How do i Get rid of the flickering while typing on KUBUNTU
<calamari> avery: sorry, I haven't noticed any flickering
<divider> Requesting assistance with Kubuntu Jaunty; Any takers?
<BluesKaj> !ask | divider
<ubottu> divider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<divider> how can i restore the kde taskbar after i removed it by mistake in kubuntu jaunty?
<Pliskin> divider : add a widget > taskbar
<BluesKaj> divider, open the widgets /cashew in the rt hand corner of the panel , then add widgets and look for taskbar
<divider> BluesKaj: Thank you; how can I dock that with the main bar at the bottom?
<divider> BluesKaj: Nevermind figued it out. :P Thanks
<BluesKaj> ok
<naouri> how to install Glib on Kubuntu
<divider> Having trouble with 2 remaining objectives; Sound interuptions cause media playback to halt and prevent sound playback; and in need of recommendation with catalyst and ati radeon 4870 driver version for 3d accel; attempting to remove flicker when running wine applications.
<Captain_Haddock> naouri: I think it's part of "build-essentials"
<Okay> What's a good usb encryption for flashdrives? I want something like rohos mini drive for kubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> Okay: never used it, but look up truecrypt
<Okay> problem is that I want to use truecrypt on another computer, but has restricted access like at school
<ShaMMaN> Buenas a todos !!
<Okay> one more question, when I start up kubuntu, all the icons that I dragged to the upper taskbar are not there, but when I go "re-drag" those icons to the taskbar again, they appear. Is there a fix?
<the_madman> Okay: KDE 4.2.4, I presume?
<Okay> the_madman, yeah
<the_madman> Okay: Well, there is one instance where I've had that happen, but only if you try to drag something next to the system tray. Is that what you're doing?
<Okay> I put three icons together, with a separator
<Okay> and then three more icons, and another separator.
<racecar56> why does it lag when i resize my menu?
<the_madman> Okay: So you had to drag each icon twice?
<Okay> the_madman, you know the application/places/system bar, well, I put 1 separator after that then my three icons then another separator, then three more icons, then finally one more separator. And after each bootup they're "invisible" and when I go to re-drag one on, they all appear again
<Okay> the_madman, it just loops and never shows
<the_madman> Okay: Are you sure the panel is unlocked?
<kubine> hello ... i'm from german kubuntu team. is it possible to get a kubuntu/bot/kubine cloak here or does kubuntu group does not exist at all?
<Okay> the_madman, I have all the separators and icons locked
<the_madman> Okay: You will need to unlock them if you want to drag more icons next to them. Right-click anywhere on the panel (except the system tray) and click, "Unlock Widgets".
<Okay> the_madman, so unlocking them will actually make them appear on bootup?
<the_madman> Okay: Oh, I see what you mean. I mis-understood, sorry.
<Okay> the_madman, I don't need to add more icons
<the_madman> Okay: So say you've just logged in, are you saying that the icons simply don't appear?
<Okay> the_madman, no need to be sorry
<Okay> yeah, that's the problem
<the_madman> Okay: Not everyone is as tolerant as we would like ;)
<the_madman> Okay: Right. Can you check your Qt version, please?
<Okay> version 4.5
<administrator> hey guys
<the_madman> Okay: If you do a search in System Settings --> Add/Remove programs (or something like that), by name only, you can see the exact version.
<zuz> can someone tell me how to get the original kubuntu wireless manager back?
<the_madman> Okay: And it's important to know whether it's version 4.5.0, 4.5.1 or 4.5.2, because problems like that don't occure after 4.5.1.
<zuz> i was trying to use a wpa one and deleted it off my taskbar
<Okay> the_madman, it's version 4.5.0
<the_madman> Okay: Right, you should try to upgrade it. Do you know your way around the package manager?
<Okay> the_madman, I should update qt then?
<Okay> the_madman, I am lagging badly. lol
<the_madman> Okay: Yes, the newer Qt versions don't have those problems and tend to be much faster as well.
<ricmacas> Hey guys, using kubuntu, really happy. You really made it user-friendly this time.
<zuz> its awesome
<Okay> the_madman, can I just do sudo apt-get install qt?
<the_madman> Okay: You should allow suggested upgrades and backports first.
<zuz> and it runs faster with a 512mb ram 1.8ghz laptop then my 1gb ram 2.6ghz spare desktop
<the_madman> Then, you can run, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade".
<zuz> can anyone help me?
<Okay> the_madman, so i run sudo apt-get install qt then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<the_madman> Okay: No, because Qt is already installed.
<Okay> the_madman, okay so I just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade first and then what comes after that?
<the_madman> Okay: Go to System Settings --> Add/Remove programs, then to, "Edit sources"...
<the_madman> ... damn, it's been a long time since I used Kubuntu.
<the_madman> Okay: I'm sure there's a page on kubuntu.org that explains it, I'll go have a look for you.
<Okay> the_madman, that's okay. I will search around and report back if successful or i have a problem
<Okay> the_madman, have to go now. Thank you for all the help!
<the_madman> Ah, he left.
<the_madman> Oh well.
<Joeseph> I was hoping someone could point me to a place that I could download the startup sound for Kubuntu?  I want to use it in Ubuntu, but I don't want to download the kde-desktop package just to get it....
<sacredlore> hello, is it possible, to view the list of pathches applied to specific package in released Kubuntu distro ?
<spinfusor> !mts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mts
<spinfusor> !avchd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avchd
<spinfusor> Can anyone help me with mts2avi... trying to install something that will convert mts files to avi
<jitsoo> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open the kmenu?
<BluesKaj> spinfusor,  http://slacy.com/blog/2008/02/transcoding-avchd-mts-or-m2ts-files-using-mencoder-on-linux/
<spinfusor> Thank you BluesKaj... looking in on it.
<dwarder_1> what do you play on linux?
<dwarder_1> well nevermind i'm going to sleep
<jauma> hi all
<nikitis> Could someone please tell me how to disable the alt+left click function in kde?
<nikitis> kde 4.2
<nikitis> nm figured it out
<farchord> That was easy....
<farchord> You're welcome!
<nikitis> One more
<nikitis> how do I enable num lock on boot?
<farchord> If I'm not mistaken, that's a kernel argument
<farchord> not 100% sure tho
<nikitis> I'm sure there's an option
<farchord> One google search wielded the answer: http://techie-buzz.com/tips-and-tricks/how-to-enable-numlock-key-to-be-on-when-linux-boots.html
<nikitis> thanks
<farchord> np
<wizard_> does anyone know how to install the blackberry to ubntu?
<wizard__> Im new to ubuntu...im still getting around i need some help.
<mot> does kde 4.x have an equivalent of quanta?
<mot> i notice it's no longer in the jaunty repos
<kuros> anyone know much about manually installing grub?
<allam> hi
<CSS_Guru> hi
<allam> hello
<CSS_Guru> how come my kubuntu 9.04 doesnt detect my Sansa E280R mp3 player?
<jitsoo> How do I map 'k' menu to a shortcut key in kubuntu 9.04? (like windows-space)
<CSS_Guru> Jitsoo: right click on your K menu
<CSS_Guru> clickapplication launcher settings
<CSS_Guru> then click hotkey, and set what youd like :)
<CSS_Guru> ` aaroncampbell_
<CSS_Guru> __lumm:
<CSS_Guru> Ahadiel:
<CSS_Guru> amgarchIn9:
#kubuntu 2009-07-12
<jitsoo> thanks guru
<jitsoo> that was driving me nuts
<zopiac> I am pretty new to Kubuntu...how do I get my media player to play sounds? I cannot hear it, although I hear login noises, etc.
<desu> zopiac: which format are you trying?
<zopiac> desu: mp3
<jitsoo>  /joine #ubuntu
<desu> zopiac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<zopiac> I can't believe I forgot that...thanks :D
<desu> zopiac: actually, just https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<zopiac> Oh...how do I install it? :) the link only gives info for up to 7.04
<zopiac> Oh wait, the first link tells me
<gambler> how do I change the KDE 4 startup sound
<vivek_ap> gambler: System Settings > Notifications, select event source: KDE system notifications, choose the Login item
<gambler> ah kk, ez :p
<dhq> i have a dell m1530 now i have 3 jacks which support 5.1 channel. the problem is i cant get kubuntu to work with it please help me
<desu> dhq: run a mixer and try muting/unmuting some output channels
<dhq> desti: but i dont hav much channels
<desu> generally, it's three independent channels which control two headphones and one inbuilt speaker
<dhq> desu: ///66
<desu> dhq: how many do you have?
<dhq> just 2 headphone channels
<desu> ...
<desu> open up a mixer
<dhq> which mixer how
<dhq> kmix
<desu> kmix
<desu> now, try muting/unmuting some output channels
<dhq> master, pcm, headphone , headphone 2
<desu> yeah
<desu> try unmuting one of the headphones ones
<dhq> both are unmute
<desu> try muting one and unmuting the other
<desu> hmm...
<desu> there's this channel which needs to be on mute
<desu> i forgot which
<desu> and i dont have a dell laptop at hand
<dhq> iec958
<jitsoo> Why does the calendar plasmoid widget use 80%+ Cpu when it's apparently doing nothing? (9.04)
<dhq> desu: ??
<desu> no idea :/
<desu> maybe those channels are hidden?
<desu> try unhiding all channels
<dhq> desti: i did that
<dhq> but no use
<desu> iirc, the channel to the left of the headphones was responsible for something
<desu> it was supposed to be mute, iirc
<ubuntu> hellooo can u tell me how to activate my webcam using kubuntu
<ubuntu> aanyone pls help me on how to activate my webcam in kubuntu
<vivek_ap> which webcam
<ubuntu> a4tech webcam
<ubuntu> how to install
<vivek_ap> ubuntu: don't know if this will help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/problem-with-installing-a4tech-webcam-621096/
<Byron> Is there a command line version for k9copy?
<eMAN> joint #argentina
<eMAN> ups
<yani> hola, como va?
<khamar> Using Kubuntu-desktop 1.122 and full update, my KDE4 network control (system settings->Network Management) is blank. Why did my wired connection stop appearing there? Should I add it? Anyone else see this trouble?
<divider> What IRC Server is this? Is it open source with documentation? Is it available to thru synaptic? Website requested.
<khamar> divider: you should google: freenode and read up!
<divider> khamar: Freenode is the server being used for this IRC channel? I am attempting to set one up for my friends/family.
<khamar> divider: yes and good luck with that
<khamar> notriddle: why from the cli?
<divider> khamar: thank you very much for a rapid and complete response.
<notriddle> khamar: This way, we can see any debug output it may produce.
<khamar> oh!
<khamar> will do
<marcos> ola
<khamar> notriddle: now I'm looking for the command to execute it
<notriddle> khamar: systemsettings
<khamar> notriddle: runs just find - zero warnings
<khamar> s/find/fine
<notriddle> khamar: Okay. Now open the "Network Management" module.
<khamar> yep, I'm there
<notriddle> khamar: Any output on the CLI now?
<khamar> notriddle: cli is quiet
<khamar> notriddle: blank, no warnings
<khamar> notriddle: odd though, system settings started up and returned the console to me
<khamar> notriddle: are you sure it will report warnings there?
<notriddle> khamar: Okay. Let's try something else. Right-click on your desktop and choose "Add Widgets".
<notriddle> khamar: Other KDE apps do. Oh well.
<khamar> notriddle: I'm with you
<Byron> Is there a command line version for k9copy?
<notriddle> khamar: One widget that's available is "Network Manage(ment/er). Don't remember which.
<khamar> notriddle: I see it, adding now
<notriddle> khamar: Okay. When you click on it, what do you see.
<Byron> That question doesn't make sense. Sorry. I meant to ask, if there is another tool like k9copy for CLI.
<notriddle> khamar: Oh, btw, does it list it as already being added.
<notriddle> khamar: There will be a minus next to it.
<khamar> notriddle: It says "connected" but when I click "manage connections" there is nothing listed.
<khamar> notriddle: yes, minus next to it
<khamar> notriddle: I have it in task bar - and now also on desktop
<notriddle> khamar: Okay. Strange. I'm not sure why it isn't listing it in System Settings anymore.
 * notriddle asks if anyone else knows.
<khamar> notriddle: does your list the connection in sysem settings?
<notriddle> khamar: I used to, but don't anymore, use Kubuntu (hence why I wasn't originally on this channel)...
<khamar> notriddle: lol ok where at least your trying to help
<khamar> notriddle: thanks
<divider> does kubuntu use something similar to synaptic?
<notriddle> divider: Yep. KPackageKit.
<notriddle> divider: Used to use Adept.
<divider> notriddle: thanks very much; still getting used to KDE and kubuntu.
<khamar> divider: If you like Synaptic, install it. It should work just fine
<khamar> divider: I prefer aptitude (from command line)
<divider> khamar: as do I, aptitude is apt-get correct?
<londonryan> i'm having a big problem in kubuntu atm, could anyone help me for a min?
<fetusbubble> !ask | londonryan
<ubottu> londonryan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<khamar> divider: no, these are different apps. apt-get is a more fundamental tool. aptitude manage packages and dependancies (like synaptic does)
<Ricmacas> 1 question:
<divider> khamar: thanks for clearing that up.
<Ricmacas> I've got a crash while adding/activating a source at the Software Manager
<Ricmacas> Which happens to be a port of the Gnome version.
<londonryan> I went an changed the root user in KUser to uid1000 and changed another user to uid 0, I was dumb I know.  How do I change root user back to uid = 0?  I tried editing /etc/passwd file, but I can't get it to write
<Ricmacas> Sorry, it's the Sources Manager
<Ricmacas> That's the ported tool.
<divider> londonryan: try to sudo nano /etc/passwd
<londonryan> ok, how do I save my changes?
<londonryan> still says permission denied :(
<londonryan> why won't it let me write that file when i'm using sudo?
<khamar> londonryan: you may need to boot from a live cd, then mount that volume read-write, edit it / save, then reboot.
<divider> londonryan: ctrl + O to write out
<londonryan> does the live cd have to be the same version of kubuntu that i'm currently running?
<khamar> londonryan: no, not to edit that file. You just need access to the filesystem
<divider> khamar: can't he just usermod the uid?
<khamar> divider: that might work, if he uses the uid0 user
<divider> londonryan: type man usermod
<londonryan> how do i usermod the root user back to uid 0 when there's another user that has uid=0
<divider> londonryan:" sudo usermod root -o -u 0 " would be my guess
<divider> londonryan: then sudo cat /etc/passwd " to see if changes work
<khamar> divider: My guess is he will get a permission error
<londonryan> after the first line it said "usermod: user 0 does not exist"
<divider> khamar: well at least he didn't get permission error... :)
<Okay> Is the battery charge monitor accurate because I've unplugged my laptop for 2 minutes and it says that I have 95% charge left....?
<khamar> divider: true!
<londonryan> it says in usermod that you're not allowed to alter any users that are logged in
<divider> londonryan: are you logged into the system as root?
<londonryan> no, i was logged in as the admin
<londonryan> ok, i've rebooted with the live cd, what option should i choose?
<divider> on a side note: OMG MY 2 copies of ubuntu and kubuntu just came in the mail from Canonical! yay non burned copies!!!
<divider> STICKERS TOO!!!! OMG!!! :)
<divider> londonryan: did you name your account admin?
<londonryan> no
<londonryan> i'm loading up the livecd, I picked the option "Try Kubuntu without changing your system"
<divider> londonryan: okay mount your primary drive with the KUBUNTU installed os on it
<londonryan> what's the command for that?  mount something?
<londonryan> i'm not very experienced with kubuntu :P
<divider> londonryan: how long have you been using linux? mount is been around forever, if you just installed it recently or don't know linux very well your better off just reinstalling it. but if thats not an option... cat /proc/partitions
<divider> londonryan: then find out which device is your os drive example sda1 or sdb1 etc.
<londonryan> how do i tell which device is the os one?
<Gandrell> For god!!! how i make to use the comand in kubuntu??
<Gandrell> ._.
<divider> Gandrell: hit the big K ; go to the search thing; type in konsole
<Gandrell> Algum brasileiro me ajuda ai!! ._. como eu faço pra instalar arquivos?
<divider> londonryan: what are your options?
<Gandrell> thx divider
<Gandrell> i see now
<Gandrell> xDD
<londonryan> here's what it said after the first command.  columns were "major minor #blocks name"
<Gandrell> im a beginner here
<divider> Gandrell: anytime... ;)
<londonryan> sda, sda1, sdb, sdb1, sdb2, sdb5, loop0
<londonryan> sdb and sdb1 have the most blocks
<londonryan> so that's probably os right?
<divider> maybe...
<Gandrell> 0.o i need use more >:D, 2 or 3 weeks and i help other peoples :)
<divider> londonryan: What operating systems do you have installed in all? did you do a side by side with windows? how many harddrives? which harddrive did you use? is it the biggest?
<londonryan> how do i see if it's the os?
<londonryan> i have only kubuntu, i have 2 HDs, 1 is a TB, the other is 320MB
<londonryan> kubuntu is installed on the biggest
<divider> well according to your output there are 3 partitions on sdb
<divider> which is probably your 1TB
<londonryan> yes
<divider> primary and swap are normal; so normally it would be 2
<divider> not 3
<londonryan> i didn't create extra partitions
<divider> did you "use the entire disk"?
<divider> option when installing
<londonryan> but i did install ubuntu before kubuntu and the ubuntu installer kept crashing so i used kubuntu and it worked...i used the entire disk option
<Azzco> I have some sound issues. Anything that uses phonon seems to work, but normal apps does not (running in oss mode works, but who wants that?). I don't know how to go about with this issue.
<divider> londonryan: try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<divider> then go to /mnt
<divider> and see if your root filesystem is there
<londonryan> ya it is
<londonryan> do i use the nano command to open up /etc/passwd?
<divider> open terminal. sudo nano /mnt/etc/passwd
<divider> make sure you sudo it :)
<londonryan> omg it worked :)
<londonryan> successfully wrote the file
<londonryan> so i just reboot now right?
<divider> yeps
<divider> do a soft reboot
<divider> with the top right corner; reboot
<divider> err in kubuntu; well you know
<rd_> after upgrading from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 found that fonts are v huge @96 point, how can this be changed from cli?
<londonryan> thanks a lot divider, everything seems to be back to normal
<divider> londonryan: anytime man; look for me on ubuntu forums :)
<divider> rd_: under system settings; fonts
<divider> rd_: under system settings; correction; appearence; font
<divider> rd_: correction:::::::::wow i'm out of it... LOL:   system settings; appearance; font ;
<londonryan> i have another question now :)  the reason i tried switching the uid.  when i load up smb.conf to change it, i get 3 errors, it says my userid i'm using is owned by uid 1000 instead of 0
<rd_> divider, k, the fonts are so large the system settings is switching off when I use mouse to navigate
<rd_> divder is the a way via cli to so this
<londonryan> kdecache-username, kde-username, and ksocket-username
<Gandrell> people, i will need install a extension .sh but the comand get back inexistent file, what i make??
<divider> londonryan: try running it as root
<divider> Gandrell:  Could you rephase that into a question?
<londonryan> how do i do that? :P
<divider> rd_: boot into recovery mode from grub
<londonryan> i'm typing sudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<londonryan> still has errors
<divider> londonryan: use nano instead
<rd_> divider, k doing so now
<londonryan> yes, thanks, nano is good
<divider> londonryan: nano = my god of gods lol
<londonryan> i agree
<londonryan> much better than kate
<divider> londonryan: I also do not like using GUI's to edit files. Terminal is much better; get used to it if you ever use ssh.
<londonryan> i agree
<londonryan> now I have to try to get my windows comp to see my kubuntu comp over the network
<londonryan> i had it working but i couldn't write files to my kubuntu machine, that's when the problems started
<divider> easy as pie
<rd_> divider, k got to command prompt
<divider> rd_: did you run the fix xserver
<divider> rd_: i'm trying to remember how to enable safe grahpics mode
<londonryan> ok i think i have to cry now.  i set up a share in the smb.conf file but my win comp can't see it
<rd_> divider, fonts are still v big
<zuz> hello
<zuz> can someone please tell me how to get the bar where the minimized windows goes?
<zuz> i removed the panel by mistake
<zuz> ?
<zuz> anyone here?
<gambler> none of the GUI package managers work for me in kubuntu
<gambler> how do I make it work
<Ertan> hi everyone
<Ertan> i would like to ask for some help if anyone online..
<Guest65233> how to switch amongs desktops kubuntu 9.04
<fran_> quien me puede ayudar a como cambiar de escritorios en kubuntu 9.04
<pezed> just wanted to let you guys know that the intel 3945 wifi card is working GREAT in karmic koala
<pezed> no problems like before with jaunty
<pezed> :)
<pablo> hola
<pablo> hay alguien?
<brhad56> When I am copy a large file to a USB flashdrive, the copy progress dialog box dispears before the copy has completed.  Any advice?
<Fut> Anyone know the name of the application that enables wireless connections?
<Fut> can't seem to find it.
<brhad56> Fut: There is a plasmoid.. Network Manager
<Fut> brhad56, let me check on that. Thanks.
<brhad56> pardon.. Network Management  :D
<CSS_Guru> hi
<CSS_Guru> I own a kubuntu now
<Eruaran> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CSS_Guru> hi?/
<CSS_Guru> any way I can run photoshop cs4 on kubuntu 9.04?
<CSS_Guru> ???????????????????
<CSS_Guru> ????????????????????
<asobi> how do i reinstall kubuntu from live cd?
<CSS_Guru> ?????????????????????
<asobi> use wine css
<HelpKubuntuWLAN> ellow... can i ask something? ^_^
<HelpKubuntuWLAN> about removing kubuntu ^_^
<rohan> i have a core2duo system, with 4GB ram. i have install 32bit version of ubuntu 8.04. how do i ensure that all the 4GB ram i utilised? "free" currently shows total mem as "3098500". i am not so keen on installing 64bit distro.
<veck> I am legally blind is there a way to increase font size on konq and have it open the same way every time?
<veck> I know how to increase font but have to re set it eery time
<veck> I want to open browser and have it be were I want it
<sven_> I'm new to Ubuntu and IRC...
<AlexZion> sven_: ...so , welcome to Kubuntu and welcome to an IRC channel....
<Sativa> http://ihatejade.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=c8d3b2637c33fbe7c3ade2c277a51278
<damon> hi
<damon> I'm using KDE 4.3 RC for a while, but now when I want to login it wouldn't and shows a black screen like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/lfsneZ.html
<damon> and this is my ~/.xsession-error file http://imagebin.ca/view/aIWozXF.html
<oliver_> pasiert nix
<oliver_> ich hab firefox runtergeladen und entpackt ..wie kann ich es jetzt installieren ??
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<oliver_> sorry false channel :O
<manu_zacharia> hi is there any tool that will give me the changes made to a system when i install a .deb package
<manu_zacharia> including the list of new files added
<manu_zacharia> basically it takes a snapshot before and after and do a comparison
<manu_zacharia> something similar to InCtrl (runs under windows)
<toomai> hi all and good morning to all living around UCT
<senorpedro> hola
<senorpedro> is there a good video player similar to kaffeine for kde4?
<senorpedro> i think the dragon player sucks
<senorpedro> i need something that opens every movie in the same window
<senorpedro> so vlc's not working for mee too
<senorpedro> i'm using kde3 kaffeine right now but it sucks because the loading of the old kde libs take a long time
<senorpedro> do i need voice in this channel to be heared?
<Serpardum> if I want acceleration in qemu, I need to get /dev/kqemu to work, so I need to install either hotplug or udev according to what I read.  What is prefered, or is there a better one for kubuntu?
<Captain_Haddock> senorpedro: no
<Captain_Haddock> mplayer maybe?
<Captain_Haddock> as for multiple windows, perhaps there's an option for it.
<Captain_Haddock> manu_zacharia: there's a package called apt-tools (or something like that) that might provide a list of all files... don't know about snapshotting, sorry
<manu_zacharia> ok thanks Captain_Haddock
<manu_zacharia> let me look into it
<senorpedro> Captain_Haddock: i already looked, i didnt find options in dragonplayer
<Captain_Haddock> senorpedro: perhaps in VLC
<Machtin> hey guys.. if i installed libpurple manually at some point.. how would i remove it? because i think the version from aptitude is not used..
<jaimoten> hi there
<jaimoten> anyone knows...
<jaimoten> any chance of finding qt 4.5.0 or 4.5.2 packages for hardy?
<jaimoten> qt 4.5.0 or 4.5.1 for kubuntu hardy, I mean
<jaimoten> any roads, bye all
<Serpardum> how do I turn off double middle mouse button inserting?  It alwasy freaking inserts when I'm tryign to scroll and screws up my source.
<Serpardum> or evcne single.  ug.
<BeerSerc> Hi there. My father just upgraded 8.04 to 9.04, everything seems to be working, but theres one problem: My father still uses 3.5" floppy disks, and there seems to be no way to mount floppys from kde4 in kubuntu 9.04. How is that done? A widget on the desktop with a "mount that floppy device" option would be sufficient
<desu> O_o
<desu> floppies still exist!?
<desu> o_O
<desu> hmm... try this:
<desu> open a terminal and do:
<desu> mkdir foo; sudo mount /dev/fd0 foo
<BeerSerc> mounting manually works, even as a user, according to the fstab entry
<BeerSerc> thats not the problem
<BeerSerc> so the device and stuff in fstab seems to be correct, I just cannot mount it out of kde
<desu> then just create a script which mounts and opens up dolphin
<BeerSerc> will do that when there are no other options, but it doesnt seem like the ubuntu way imho ...
<BeerSerc> and kde4 should be able to mount a floppy...
<Serpardum> is there anything I can install so I can actually disable the insert on the middle mouse button click?  my /etc/X11/xorg.conf has nothing to say about mice
<baron86> Hello i got a problem with the Virtualbox. Actualy i cannot restore my .vdi to work i get the error A disk read error occured! Anyone knows sth about that? I just cant install it from the begining... thnx a lot
<robin0800> Serpardum, Check xorg log file for detected mouse info
<Serpardum> log file..
<Serpardum> looks like ps/2 mouse
<Serpardum> when I grep "mouse" *|less   inside of /var/logs
<Serpardum> er, log
<Serpardum> this middle mouse pasting is horrible when coding
<aga> qual'è la chat italiana?????????????
<Serpardum> I'm not sure what I"m looking for in there robin0800
<aga> where is italian chat??
<Serpardum> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Serpardum> !give aga it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give aga it
<Serpardum> hmm guess th at was the C++ channel
<Serpardum> got it aga ?
<Serpardum> comprende aga?
<aga> thnks
<aga> Serpardum thnks
<Serpardum> my mouse is screwed up, it has 4 arrows adn a dot, I use the scroll wheel it swaps tabs.  How I get it to stop that  It's fuxoring everything up
<Serpardum> *sigh*  many mouse problems today
<naught101> for i in blah: is there a way to use i only on the last loop? or is the only way to declare it before the for loop?
<blackflag> Hello :) I want to use/ access a pulsaudioserver on ubuntu 9.04 from a another ubuntu9.04. Can not find a Information how to connect now over the network. Can someone help?
<petsounds> hello, i upgraded to kde 4.3 rc2 and found this on terminal The following packages have been kept back:
<petsounds>   kdeplasma-addons
<pushrax> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<real_ate1> hey you guys... i'm looking around for a KDE sync tool and all i can find is KitchenSync
<real_ate1> but that doesn't seem to be packaged in Kubuntu
<paolo_> un canal en epañol..
<kumar> hello
<baron86> Hello i need assistance with virtualbox in order to restore the .vdi file Thnx
<kumar> I'm looking for help with Celestia... None of the objects besides the sun is visible :(
<real_ate1> ... does anyone know about kitchensync for syncing Kontact? is that packaged anymore ?
<Zorael^2> Does anyone know if Skim is maintained? The repos have contained the same version since at least Hardy, continuing into Karmic
<Zorael^2> No matter what I do it seems I have to run KDE3 libs to get Japanese input
<baron86> is there anyone out there to help us? I got problem with vitualbo
<chris062689> Is it nessessarly wise to try to syncronize two computers to the same home directory?  (They share the same username)
<olenz> What is the best place to report problems with the kubuntu backports for jaunty?
<olenz> I'm using jaunty with kde 4.3rc2 from kubuntu backports. When I want to use System settings -> Login Manager, I cannot change anything, as everything is greyed out
<olenz> Anybody got an idea on that?
<Zorael^2> olenz: Run systemsettings with 'kdesudo systemsettings'
<Zorael^2> olenz: Either make your changes or change your user's privileges in PolicyKit
<unhackmee> hey, how can u change text size of firefox menus? it looks ugly i mean with the jumbo text in menu...
<olenz> I've been usin the gnome system settings at the time
<olenz> Not sure whether this is the best way
<olenz> Ah
<olenz> Try System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Settings
<olenz> Ok, seems to work: Thanks Zorael^2
<racecar56> would kubuntu 9.04 run on an old fashioned compaq presario sr1020nx?
<olenz> racecar56: how much memory, what CPU, how fast?
<olenz> After looking up the data of the compaq presario, I would say that kubuntu 9.04 should run fine
<olenz> but might be a bit slow if you only have 512 MB
<zopiac> even though I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras my music is not playing, anyone know why?
<olenz> zopiac: did you cank up the volume?
<zopiac> olenz: yes, i did
<zopiac> i can hear login sound fine, but my music isn't audible. it says its playing, but i cant hear squat
<olenz> Ah
<olenz> what program r u using for playing music?
<zopiac> i've tried Amarok, (but i cant even get any of my music in the playlist) Exaile, and rhythmbox
<olenz> Ok, sorry zopiac, can't help you there
<liberfiasco> Is task manager not working for anyone else?
<liberfiasco> I've been without it for a week cause I didn't have time to fiddle :S
<liberfiasco> KDE 4.3 RC1
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<clamrwar> ?
<dwarder__> why when i restart mu kubuntu my widget to minimize all windows forgets my mode+d shortcut?
<dwarder__> nu=my
<fafa> hi
<Toph2> hi
<Toph2> i'm running KDE 4 and suddenly my keyboard responses very slowly. Any ideas what happened?
<geopol> Hello all, Running KDE4.3 RC1, KUBUNTU 9.04 when i goto system settings advanced login manager>convenience all setting are grayed out and in red it says ATTENTION READ HELP guess what that was no help, any ideas how to unlock this??
<kalp_> i gave a grep command " grep sunya* " in a 15 gb folder, its taking too long, how do i terminate
<mits> geopol: i think it needs root priviledges
<mits> try running systemsettings with sudo
<mits> kalp_: ctrl+c?
<Nameless_au> why does the kubuntu live cd bot boot?
<Nameless_au> not*
<geopol> mits, Thanx, i did and i now have access to all but convenience,, interesting and it still indicates ATTENTION RREAD HELP wait i let me try sudo again as i had a second instance of system setting running brb
<BluesKaj> Nameless_au, make sure your cdrom is first in boot sequence in BIOS
<Nameless_au> it was
<darthanubis> Great job in making KDE4.3RC2 available!!
<Nameless_au> BluesKaj it goes into the gui where it asks to install etc, then whatever option i choose it starts making wierd sounds from my optical drive
<BluesKaj> no boot menu on the live cd ?
<Dragnslcr> mits- make sure you tell people to use kdesudo, not sudo
<Nameless_au> BluesKaj sorry im not following... the live cd has the options "use kubuntu without installing" or something, "install kubuntu", etc
<Nameless_au> it loads tro that point fine automatically
<BluesKaj> yes, Nameless_au , that's what i mean
<Nameless_au> anything after that = fail
<BluesKaj> then choose , live cd without changing ..blah blah
<Nameless_au> i did, no go
<bazhang> bad burn or corrupt iso then
<mits> Dragnslcr: ok
<bazhang> check the md5 then reburn very slowly, do disk integrity check
<Nameless_au> bazhang i dled it from a torrent linked on the kubuntu site
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
 * BluesKaj wonders about hardware
<ubuser> darthanubis: What are you referring to?
 * Nameless_au wonders how the xubuntu live cd worked fine and the kubuntu one doesn't
<darthanubis> ubuser: I was very specific, no?
<Nameless_au> and every other live cd i have for that matter - paragon part manager, gparted live cd, centos netinstall live cd
<DT> !virtuak machine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtuak machine
<DT> !virtual machine
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ubuser> darthanubis: I mean regarding kde 4.3 rc2
<DT> !KQemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<BluesKaj> Nameless_au, maybe ubuntu , then install kubuntu desktop afterwards
<DT> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DT> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ubuser> darthanubis: Where did you find it?  So I can test it too.
<darthanubis> ubuser: try reading the topic sometime?
<Nameless_au> BluesKaj the idea was to have as little remnants of gnome as i could - hence why i uninstalled xfce
<Nameless_au> i mean uninstalled xubuntu
<ubuser> darthanubis: There is no topic list on my irc client.
<darthanubis> ubuser: can you type /topic in your iphone's irc client?
<libervisco> ok either kubuntu backports just suck this much or KDE4.3 is gonna be released without the working task manager
<libervisco> or something is seriously alien about my install.. but then I tried removing the whole .kde directory and it still didn't work
<DT> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<darthanubis> libervisco: I'll let you know how mine works in about 30mins
<libervisco> darthanubis, thanks
<libervisco> it worked on beta2, upgraded to rc1 and it stopped working.. and now upgraded to rc2 and it still isn't working
<BluesKaj> Nameless_au, you could always go the pure kde route after installing ubuntu , then follow this : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<kalp_> thanks mits
<sorset> hi , kpackagekit blocks some updates like new kernel , some kde packages , amarok and etc , how can i fix this problem?
<Dragnslcr> sorset- you can install them with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" from Konsole
<Dragnslcr> Dunno if there's a plan for KPackageKit to support dist-upgrade anytime soon
<MarcoPau> I would like to install 2.6.30 because of video drivers issues. is there any way to pick it up from repos?
<sorset> Dragnslcr: thx , but i dont want to upgrade distro!
<sorset> should i make change in apt configs? at /etc/apt
<jonah1980> hey guys, i have serious usb problems. my printer only prints one sheets and then suddenly an error says it's disconnected. also even if i don't use the printer, i get problems with mouse and keyboard. they'll work fine for a few hours or a bit and then without warning stop working, if you unplug and replug them back in nothing happens and they still won't work. i'm using 9.04 kubuntu but i upgraded from previous 
<jonah1980>  if that makes any difference. please if anyone can help solve this problem for me?
<Dragnslcr> sorset- I don't know why you'd need to change any apt configuration
<sorset> Dragnslcr: i realized that it blocks packages that remove some certain packs like old kernel in instal , i want to disable it , but how?
<Dragnslcr> New versions of packages that have new dependencies that you don't have installed also block updates
<Dragnslcr> dist-upgrade will install those new packages so that the updates can be applied
<sorset> Dragnslcr: ok , thx , but why this blocking was not in former kubutnu?
<Dragnslcr> I think because Adept did dist-upgrade, where KPackageKit just does upgrade
<darthanubis> libervisco: everything is working just fine on my end
<daeron> hi to everybody
<daeron> i've got a problem yesterday with network manager
<daeron> and i don't understand what happened
<daeron> is there someone who can help me to solve this problem?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | daeron
<ubottu> daeron: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<sorset> Dragnslcr: no! adeot had both , update and distro ipgrade when available!
<BluesKaj> daeron, the widget-network-manager is flaky ..I've been telling ppl to install wicd ...it works well
<daeron> mmm
<daeron> thanks
<daeron> but now i can't go to universe
<daeron> coz i cant connect to universe
<daeron> i'm talking from another pc now
<yurau> hi all?
<BluesKaj> try it daeron , you can always uninstall it ...installing wicd autoremoves the widget-manager
<daeron> can i find this package elsewhere?
<BluesKaj> widget-network-manager , that is
<Dragnslcr> sorset- no, Adept would show a special option when a new version of Kubuntu became available, which is not what dist-upgrade does
<BluesKaj> daeron , in the konsole : sudo aptitude install wicd
<daeron> yes i know, but now i'm chatting from another pc
<daeron> i would like to know if i can find wicd elsewhere but in universe
<geopol> Hello all, My account is set up as admin, so why do i need to be sudo to run systemsettings conveience??
<BluesKaj> daeron, why ?
<anonimous_> thats the way to hell
<anonimous_> лол
<daeron> nothing...just now i've tried to connect with the pc in which didn't work network-manager and instead now i'm connected
<Kovert> I have  result from APt that I don not know how to correct can some one help? http://pastebin.com/d206426e
<daeron> however
<daeron> thanks for the suggestion
<daeron> i'll try wicd right now!
<BluesKaj> daeron, see what i mean by flaky =unpredictable
<Kovert> better use the beta 4 kde then wicd
<Kovert> it makes it as good
<daeron> yes, ive understand, but now seems that net-manager works. however i'm installing wicd right now
<daeron> thaks a lot
<Kovert> BluesKaj: can you look at my paistebin?
<sorset> Dragnslcr: really? what makes different? (sorry for my bad english :D )
<geopol> P.S. Running kubuntu 9.04 KDE4.3 RC1
<BluesKaj> !intelvideo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelvideo
<bazhang> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Kovert> BluesKaj: thanks'
<BluesKaj> bazhang, thanks :)
<Kovert> Sould I ask in kde?
<bazhang> BluesKaj, no worries :)
<BluesKaj> Intel has a video driver problem on jaunty , Kovert
<Kovert> bazhang: you saw the paistebin
<Kovert> < Karmic
<BluesKaj> and karmic , Kovert
<Kovert> Not a driver issue dkpg maybe
<radi82> Hi. I'm running on Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE 4.3 from launchpad. My machine is updating at the moment to version 4.2.96, is this the RC2 or is it downgrading right nocw? ;)
<bazhang> Kovert, karmic?
<Kovert> bazhang: 9.10
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic Kovert
<Kovert> oh thanls
<Kovert> who knew
<BluesKaj> radi82, you are upgrading to kde4.3
<libervisco> thanks darthanubis
<libervisco> that's really weird then :S
<tor_> привет народ!
<bazhang> tor_, #ubuntu-ru
<ner0x> How can I add/remove services to boot runlevel?
<sorset> Dragnslcr: thx anyway :)
<ka> ner0x: BootUp.manager is your friend :-)
<ner0x> ka: Where can that be located?
<ka> *BootUp-manager
<ka> search for bum in kpackagekit
<fusion44> hi
<tor_> народ я не могу премонтировать ntfs диск к kubunte кто может помочь????
<TheGentleman> hello.  Since some times my kubuntu 8.04 switches off the computer by itself after about 20 mins beeing left untouched. I swear i did not change any setting! where could I check to eliminate  this behaviour??
<TheGentleman> It is not in my screensaver settings by the way
<ka> TheGentleman: Have you cheked your powersaving settings?
<bazhang> tor_, english here; #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<TheGentleman> i will double check it again ka, but surely i did not modify it since i first installed 8.04 over one year ago!
<TheGentleman> ka, by the way... where is powersaving settings... i can't remember...
<fusion44> how can I update to kde 4.3 rc? i have added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main to my sources.list but sodo apt-get upgrade won't du anything
<ka> TheGentleman: Do you have a battery icon on you panel?
<xp-killer> HI,i need help concerning the apple sharing way it an icon that apears down to the right that look like a planet.can my friend acces my shear folder from another country?if yes how can i tell him what to type to get on my pc shear folder?
<TheGentleman> yup....ok ka
<ka> fusion44: That is strange. try to do a refresh in updatemanager
<TheGentleman> ka, nothing is set in case of Mains Powered (my case)
<ka> TheGentleman: I experienced random freezes last year but that was due to a bad ram slot.
<ner0x> How do I control locales on kubuntu?
<fusion44> ka: it didn't help
<xp-killer> HI,i need help concerning the apple sharing way it an icon that apears down to the right that look like a planet and it blue.can my friend acces my shear folder from another country?if yes how can i tell him what to type to get on my pc shear folder?
<TheGentleman> ka, it looks more like a "clean" shutoff.  It doesn't leave bad traces
<ka> xp-killer: be patient.
<xp-killer> ka: they say every 2 min i can ask back
<Captain_Haddock> xp-killer: very likely nobody understands your question
<Captain_Haddock> ner0x: did bootup-manager solve your problem?
<xp-killer> Captain_Haddock: i want to shear a folder with another friend from another country how do i do that?
<TheGentleman> xp-killer, create a VPN
<ka> TheGentleman: I've no idea what it could be then... I would make sure the battery settings are the same as for mains powered. Just in case it reads from the wring settings or something...
<Captain_Haddock> xp-killer: I guess you mean "share". While it's possible to do that, it might not be terribly safe if you're not careful.
<ka> xp-killer: hamachi could be a way to go.
<TheGentleman> yes, ka, batteries too are set to "Do Nothing" as this laptop is used as desktop.....  (having a better one for mobile work)
<xp-killer> TheGentleman: can i us this way to install vpn? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<TheGentleman> I guess so xp-killer
<ner0x> Captain_Haddock: I wish there was a command line version.
<TheGentleman> ka, couldn't be there something wrongly set elsewhere? I'm experienced enough as a user, but not much into modifying system conf files or such things.
<Captain_Haddock> ner0x: it's very likely a frontend for something like update-rc.d
<ka> TheGentleman: Ditto, I honestly don't know where to look.
<TheGentleman> thanks anyway ka!   :)
<Captain_Haddock> ner0x: as for locales, all should be in system settings.
<snow_> ..............
<bazhang> !br | snow_
<ubottu> snow_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ka> fusion44: So still no luck? Check your sources list, then reboot. That should work.
<fusion44> my sources.list is ok, but I have never tried rebooting
 * fusion44 reboots :)
<TheGentleman> so, anyone has an idea what can cause kubuntu 8.04 to shut off by itself when left idle for about 20 mins (Power Management settings already checked)
<TheGentleman> ?
<sebe_> tell me wich kind discussion room exist
<sebe_> I need choice
<TheGentleman> sebe, list the channels
<sebe_> someone can tell me?
<sebe_> ...list ....ok
<xp-killer> TheGentleman: Create file /etc/ppp/peers/YOUR_COMPANY i cant in the folder it refusing me to creat a file there
<bazhang> sebe_, /msg alis list help
<gobnuts> fusion44: you need another repo: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu jaunty main
<TheGentleman> you probably need to be root to do that xp-killer, but i'm sorry i'm not much expert about VPN.... I only know what it is for.
<xp-killer> TheGentleman: well just help me to creat a file there how can i be root to put a file there?
<fusion44> ka: no luck yet :/
<TheGentleman> use "sudo" before issuing the command to crate that file
<fusion44> i did
<gobnuts> fusion44: you need another repo: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu jaunty main
<gobnuts> notice the part where it says "experimental"
<ka> fusion44: You are using the terminal and write sudo apt-get update?
<fusion44> ah that did the trick!
<fusion44> ka: yes i did
<fusion44> i was missing deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu jaunty main in my sources.list
<ka> aha..
<ka> Glad it's solved
<fusion44> i used this tutorial but they didn't mention this line
<fusion44> http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-kde-43-rc1-in-kubuntu.html
<gobnuts> glad to to hear it's working now
<gobnuts> it'll probably tell you that a few packages are have been held back
<gobnuts> did so for me anyways
<gobnuts> you can install those by doing "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<TheGentleman> did it work xp-killer ?
<fusion44> its downloading, thanks :)
<xp-killer> TheGentleman: did what work?
<ka> gobnuts: wont that install 9.10 aplha?
<gobnuts> no
<gobnuts> do-release-upgrade would do that
<vlt> Hello. How can I move a window vertically up so that I don't see the title bar anymore?
<xp-killer> TheGentleman: oh u didnt higlight my name  so didnt know if anyone was talking to me seen im doing a bunsh of stuffi dont know how to use to creat a file where i want it
<gobnuts> vlt: press and keep alt pressed and leftclick in the window to position it where you want
<vlt> gobnuts: Aah, thank you.
<gobnuts> np
<TheGentleman> xp-killer, which program are you using to create that file?
<xp-killer> TheGentleman: right clic creat a folder
<TheGentleman> yes xp-killer , but from which program do you make this?  dolphin? Konqueror?  anything else?
<xp-killer> TheGentleman: konq
<xp-killer> TheGentleman: no
<TheGentleman> ok xp-killer   then use the command line (konsole)
<xp-killer> i just go too where they told me to go and i right click a empty space and choose new to creat a folder
<xp-killer> TheGentleman: ok i open a terminal there .how do i creat a folder now?
<TheGentleman> and type this "sudo mkdir /etc/yourdir address"
<TheGentleman> you will be asked for your password
<ka> xp-killer: to do stuff as root in konq you have to alt+F2 and write kdesudo konqueror. Then you will be able to create a folder anywhere.
<TheGentleman> yeah xp-killer ,  what ka suggested could be better for you if you are not used to command line
<TheGentleman> i never used konqueror......   lol
<TheGentleman> as a file manager I mean
<TheGentleman> xp-killer, use root privileges only to access places that you normally can't.  never use it for normal operations
<TheGentleman> bye bye.....dinner time!
<xp-killer> :s
<ka> So I just upgraded from KDE 4.3 RC1 to RC2 but the taskmanager is still empty. This is on a laptop with Intel graphics. Screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/view/S6q14ua.html Errormessage from plasmoidviewer: http://pastebin.ca/1492907 in #kde it was suggested it could be due to bad packaging. Any Ideas?
<bbadphish> whats shakin
<gobnuts> ka: are you really missing the taskmanager or the windowlist?
<BluesKaj> ka , if I understand you correctly , you need to add the apps from the k-menu to the task bar manually
<BluesKaj> taskbar is in widgets , add to the panel is what I meant, ka
<jeremia> hi
<jeremia> since I updated to kubuntu 9.04 I got problems with flash
<jeremia> there's no more sound on flash movies
<jeremia> can someone help me on that?
<BluesKaj> which browser , jeremia
<jeremia> opera
<jeremia> mozilla-based
<p_quarles> Opera isn't mozilla-based
<jeremia> I know
<BluesKaj> Firefox is mozilla based
<jeremia> but uses mozilla plugins
<jeremia> you're right ;)
<jeremia> got the same problem on firefox anyway
<p_quarles> jeremia: I had a similar issue and thought for a bit it was a PA problem, but it turned out that the PCM device volume was off; can you check that?
<BluesKaj> opers is nice but not well supported media wise
<p_quarles> i.e., for some reason a clean install of Kubuntu 9.04 had that device muted
<BluesKaj> opera
<ka> gobnuts: Sudo apt-get dist-upgrade did the trick. Now it shows. I am a happy camper again... :-)
<gobnuts> good :)
<jeremia> sound in general just works fine
<jeremia> pc is on
<jeremia> pcm
<p_quarles> jeremia: one sort of hack-ish workaround I found when I thought it was PA is called libflashsupport; google will take you to a .deb for Ubuntu
<p_quarles> jeremia: only available for i386 though
<jeremia> already installed
<jeremia> I found that researching the net
<jeremia> it's also in the repository
<p_quarles> jeremia: any messages from PA?
<jeremia> ?
<jeremia> p_quarles, what message?
<Nameless_au> i am using the kubuntu live cd on a usb. i boot off it fine (usplash comes up) but then x doesnt start - instead i go into some cheap terminal shell. what am i doing wrong?? this is very annoying...
<CSS_Guru> my desktop effects are gone
<gobnuts> CSS_Guru: alt+shift+F12
<CSS_Guru> doesnt do anything...
<gobnuts> should re-enable them after they have been suspended
 * fusion44 is now on kde 4.3 RC2 :)
<gobnuts> which it seems they weren't
<fusion44> gobnuts: your deb archieve was updating to beta2
<CSS_Guru> on my right click of appearance settings top-left icon, it used to have the "appearence settings" tab, but now it doesnt
<gobnuts> fusion44: weird. that's what I used and for me it's RC2
<fusion44> hmm strange i don't know what went wrong
<fusion44> i have reinstalled kubuntu and made the same steps again, but this time everything worked
<CSS_Guru> how can an option for desktop effects be there one day, and off the next?
<fusion44> don't ask me why
<kasia55424> sa tu jacys polacy? ;D
<lukas__> Hi, I would like to compile kernel with reiser4 support but the patch package seems to be unavailable, could anyone say where to find it?
<farchord> Anyone knows why I got 4 blacklisted packages in kubuntu, them being the linux image generic packets, among some?
<farchord> I never actually blisted em
<nancy_> busco chiko ke me entretenga
<stranger_> help
<DaskreeCH_> Wow nearly waited for a whole minute after asking for help
<melquis> hola
<n8w> hey,im tryin to run .net application via wine but i keep gettin this error: install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<n8w> which is kinda weird coz ive got .net installed in my windows, therefore i dunno why it wants me to install it again...
<n8w> anyone?
<slow-motion> hi
<pim3nt3l> hh
<pim3nt3l> hi everybody
<DaskreeCH_> hi
<DaskreeCH_> pim3nt3l: How are you?
<pim3nt3l> hey somebody know why my ATI graphic card has a problem
<pim3nt3l> and not a driver
<pim3nt3l> i dont know what i gonna do
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> wow
<darthanubis> you have to provide detailed information so as to get any kind of significant help
<DaskreeCH_> pim3nt3l: What problem? how do yo know it's not a driver problem?
<kxmas> crap, I've executed dpkg-reconfigure on every single akonadi package I can find, and I'm still getting a errors after upgrading from 4.3RC1 to 4.3RC2
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] InnoDB: the directory.
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] InnoDB: File name ./ib_logfile0
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] InnoDB: File operation call: 'create'.
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] InnoDB: Cannot continue operation.
<kxmas> [akonadiserver] "
<FloodBotK1> kxmas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pim3nt3l> hey akonadiserver
<pim3nt3l> what is the exactly erro was give up the mysql
<kxmas> sorry, I pasted it and the Floodbot got mad.  here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/216433/
<pim3nt3l> look akonadiserver .... yo have verify whats going do the mysql
<pim3nt3l> i gotta go i be right back later
<CSS_Guru> hi
<CSS_Guru> I need help
<CSS_Guru> last time I tried starting up kubuntu, it failed to start for some reason, so I reinstalled it (V. 9.04)
<CSS_Guru> but, now I can't install my nvidia driver, because it isn't listed in my hardware menu
<pim3nt3l> i be right back CSS_Guru for help you you can send me a report by email with all you configuration hardware and system
<pim3nt3l> right
<pim3nt3l> i response tomorrow
<CSS_Guru> ?
<pim3nt3l> my email is theracingpower@gmail.com
<pim3nt3l> i see you later
<CSS_Guru> kubuntu is really buggy
<kxmas> CSS_Guru: have you tried starting the hardware drivers program
<CSS_Guru> everything I try to do, kubuntu has like a long way around
<CSS_Guru> how do I start my nvidia card?
<kxmas> I'm struggling with an akonadi problem myself, after upgrading from KDE 4.3RC1, to KDE 4.3RC2.  You'd think that would be benign
<CSS_Guru> :S
<MarcoPau> since a recent upgrade I haven't had emacs command any more. that used to link to /etc/alternatives/emacs, which is also not there. I installed emacs22 and can launch it with emacs22-x, but that emacs won't read my bbdb and .Xresources. any hint?
<CSS_Guru> I truly, dont see the point of linux....
<CSS_Guru> I can hardly count on linux
<MarcoPau> CSS_Guru: modprobe the driver
<CSS_Guru> uh....
<CSS_Guru> why isn't my nvidia driver listed in my hardware activation menu???
<kxmas> I basically tell people who don't want to screw with their config all the time to use Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu.  It's a lot more polished and won't need the tweaking that kubuntu does
<mot> is it possible to encrypt ntfs partitions in linux so that i may access them in both linux, and windows?
<exatrive> kxmas wow isn't that sooo true
<CSS_Guru> so no help here eh?
<exatrive> i'm using opensuse with kde, seems more polishied
<exatrive> only one where I didn't have to drop to some commandline to fix something so far
<kxmas> CSS_Guru: you can always force the issue.  what kind of nvidia card do you have?
<CSS_Guru> NVidia GeForce 6100
<CSS_Guru> It installed last time i installed kubuntu, but ever since reinstall its not listed...
<CSS_Guru> Also, theres a lot of "now you see it, now you dont" errors in kubuntu so far lol
<kxmas> CSS_Guru: I would run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 and the set the driver to nvidia in the xorg.conf file
<exatrive> lol, funny. I can't wait for kubuntu to feel less beta, its still my peferred distro
<CSS_Guru> kx, how do yuo know that line of code?
<MarcoPau> that's no code
<exatrive> used to be like option "nv"?
<kxmas> CSS_Guru: run that command from konsole or the terminal of your choice
<CSS_Guru> any way I could learn how to do that?
<CSS_Guru> so I dont have to come here so often
<exatrive> wow someone willing to learn why something works.
<CSS_Guru> heres the error that follows kxmas: "E: Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-180
<exatrive> I prefer googling launchpad or ubuntu forums
<CSS_Guru> ok, thanks
<CSS_Guru> should I restart?
<exatrive> cause I'm learning just like you, some people know this by heart now
<CSS_Guru> kxmas: I dont think that code worked
<kxmas> CSS_Guru:  hmm, can't find nvidia-glx-180?  wouldn't it be my luck that packages.ubuntu.com is broken
<kxmas> CSS_Guru: maybe should try running sudo apt-get update first?  then try again
<exatrive> the drivers are dropping support with later version from what I heard, not sure what generation is the cut off tho
<kxmas> I'm pretty sure that the 6000 series is supported
<CSS_Guru> it is
<Zopiac> Dolphin is constantly crashing and giving useless error reports :(
<exatrive> be like legacy drivers from now on, but yeah I think 6000 is ok
<CSS_Guru> isnt there something in the k menu to launch updater?
<CSS_Guru> I did it manually
<snarf> hello
<Zopiac> This backtrace appears to be of no use.
<Zopiac> This is probably because your packages are built in a way which prevents creation of proper backtraces, or the stack frame was seriously corrupted in the crash
<kxmas> yes, apt-cache show nvidia-glx-180 | grep 6100
<snarf> does anyone know how to hide Yesterday, Today, etc. groups in Kmail inbox?
<kxmas> yeah, use gmail :)
<snarf> lol
<snarf> so no one really uses kmail?
<MarcoPau> since a recent upgrade I haven't had emacs command any more. that used to link to /etc/alternatives/emacs, which is also not there. I installed emacs22 and can launch it with emacs22-x, but that emacs won't read my bbdb and .Xresources. any hint?
<kxmas> no, I use it, I actually like the date stuff, but I think there's a button near the top right that lets you adjust how it aggregates.  it's not an obvious button at all
<exatrive> I had to update my package manager before I could use the gui one
<exatrive> else it would tell me I need to fork
<CSS_Guru> yeah, what does "you need to fork!" mean, I thought it was pervertish LOL
<snarf> kxmas: aha, thank you!
<CSS_Guru> restart needed
<CSS_Guru> brb
<exatrive> the error happend because it would timeout on the backend. timeout was too agressive
<kxmas> you're welcome.  need karma so someone can offer how to fix my akonadi problem
<exatrive> only really showed on my slower machines\
<figueroa> hi from california bay area
<figueroa> stop
<figueroa>    
<exatrive> ?
<Bauldrick> I can't see any of my samba shares on other pc's via 'network' - can type address in and they show up though, says "cant find workgroup....maybe firewall blah blah"
<Zopiac> Is there a way to get Amarok to display songs normally instead of just the filename? It is getting very annoying.
<exatrive> mine shows the song but I tagged all mine
<manuel_> hi
<exatrive> yep it works here, show artist and track title
<Zopiac> for me it says, for example, "arcanum music 01 main theme"
<fabian_> holaa
<manuel_> Hi Im new to thes chat. hou can i change room?
<manuel_> hola fabian
<fabian_> como entro a chats
<fabian_> de canarias
<fabian_> y eso?
<exatrive> yeah only time it ever shows like that is if its missing some tags
<manuel_> estamos en las mismas
<manuel_> tambien soy nuevo en ubuntu
<exatrive> I tag all my mp3tag
<exatrive> but thats in windows
<Zopiac> probably just going to use Exaile instead, or something
<exatrive> EAC to wave, Flac and MP3 em, and tag them with mp3tags with album art
<Zopiac> what
<exatrive> that was I use do to rip music to my system
<exatrive> lately been using mp4
<Zopiac> well it seems Amarok is the only program I get sound output in.... :(
<exatrive> I was in the same boat till I removed the pulse audio crap
<Zopiac> ?
<kxmas> kid3 is a good id3 tagger for all your quasi-legal audio files
<Zopiac> i have pulse audio deferred, and my HDA etc preferred in my multimedia preferences
<exatrive> well thats not fair, pulse audio isn't crap, I just don't think we need yet another sound backend.. we got too many as it is. OSS, ALSA, PulseAudio
<Zopiac> well pulse doesn't work for me :\
<exatrive> yeah same here, it would in work in one program but the rest epic fail
<exatrive> so I purged pulse audio from the system
<Zopiac> how?
<Zopiac> a simple uninstall, i hope :P
<exatrive> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<exatrive> yeah pretty much
<Zopiac> cool
<exatrive> it was a accident to inlcude pulseaudio for the kde version
<Zopiac> seems so
<Zopiac> its really hard to play FPS games without audio...and use Ventrilo, etc.
<exatrive> yeah I know
<kxmas> extatrive: I'm fairly certain that pulaudio isn't included in the kubuntu iso.
<exatrive> never got game to play right sound wise on my box, but I haven't really tried hard enough
<exatrive> kxmas, in the alternative cd install or the dvd it was by accident included
<exatrive> its a know issue lol
<Zopiac> pulseaudio is not installed o.O
<exatrive> well thats good for you
<exatrive> it was for me
<exatrive> =P
<exatrive> like I said was found on the alternative dvd install
<exatrive> google it, its all over the place hehe
<Zopiac> well then how do i get my sound to work >.<
<exatrive> not really sure of your problem, only issue I have is getting sourround sound working. a nightmare to setup in linux, need to make some config and matrix crud
<exatrive> you using onboard audio?
<Zopiac> yes
<exatrive> mine is realtek hardware but linux likes to call it intel HD audio
<Zopiac> i would love to use a soundcard but it would really cut the air circulation to my geforce 9800
<exatrive> lol, no doubt
<exatrive> naa onboard audio is perfectly fine
<exatrive> going with a diticated sound in linux isn't like night and day like going from onboard video to gpu
<exatrive> other then it not working atm for you
<Zopiac> yeah
<exatrive> no luck tho
<exatrive> brb, moving everything to a new router/modem setup
<CSS_Guru> Hi
<CSS_Guru> Is there a shockwave version for linux?
<CSS_Guru> ?????????????????
<CSS_Guru> ?????????????????????????
<CSS_Guru> ?????????????????????????
<CSS_Guru> ????????????????????
<FloodBotK1> CSS_Guru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MarcoPau> since a recent upgrade I haven't had emacs command any more. that used to link to /etc/alternatives/emacs, which is also not there. I installed emacs22 and can launch it with emacs22-x, but that emacs won't read my bbdb and .Xresources. any hint?
<philiptaylor13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave  info on shockwave
<rgarcia> hi all...does anybody know how do i completly remove Virtualbox?
<CSS_Guru> how do I --> how to
<rgarcia> because i have problems when my computer is starting up...appears mprobe vbox fail
<CSS_Guru> GRAMMAR!
<rubyist> anything I can use in KDE to move the screens position? I've installed the official nvidia driver, they've worked great, but when I set the resolution to 1900x1200, the resolution gets set but KDE doesn't adjust the content(taskbar is half way off the sreen)
<rubyist> anything i can do?
<rgarcia> CSS_Guru: ok thanks...
<Nameless_au> hi. i have succesfully installed kubuntu live cd on a bootable usb stick. it boots to usplash fine, but then goes to the terminal thing (partybox or something??) I get the following on the screen: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28.11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory. what is going on and how can i get the gui up for an install?
<Nameless_au> why does every1 stop talking when i come into here?
<fetusbubble> because no one was talking before
<harjot> guys help plz
<harjot> kubuntu 9.04
<harjot> keeps hanging on process intensive things
<harjot> and apt etc.. dont work
<harjot> because of a ''family tree segementation fault''
<kub1> Hi:  Trying to Telling Ubuntu how to authenticate the PPA , via launchpad.net instructions, when I do the ¨sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A¨ I get ¨gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host¨ - is this a know error with a fix? Is the host down for everyone? Could it be my ISP firewall (I have to add an ISP proxy for /etc/apt) - do i need to put in proxy info to get the keyserver 
<harjot> EVERY BBODUIES DEAD
<bazhang> harjot, patience
<harjot> i remeber u
<bazhang> ?
<Nameless_au> hi. i have succesfully installed kubuntu live cd on a bootable usb stick using unetbootin in vista. it boots to usplash fine, but then goes to the terminal thing (partybox or something??) I get the following on the screen: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28.11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory. what is going on and how can i get the gui up for an install?
<harjot> nvm
<Zorael^2> Nameless_au: try it on a proper CD to rule out it being something wrong with how it speaks to the usb stick
<hobs> upgraded intrepid to jaunty, faced 2 problems 1) mouse is incredibly slow while on top of a window (using ati driver) and 2) dhcp doesn't automatically get address, I need to run init.d/networking to start using 'net
<Nameless_au> Zorael: my burner is dead.
<Nameless_au> sorry Zorael^2
<Nameless_au> is there a way to install thru the silly terminal that comes up?
<mkpaa> google didn't answer, any idea where to check next?-)
<Zorael^2> Nameless_au: well, it's complaining that it can't read a file that should be on the stick, which either suggests a bad download, a bad stick or that the communication to it gets borked halfway through
<Nameless_au> Zorael^2: the file it refers to is on the stick
<Nameless_au> i checked
<Nameless_au> do i have to do a md5checksum download or something?
<Zorael^2> Nameless_au: well, that suggests the third option; perhaps it's loading something that disrupts USB connections
<Zorael^2> Download via a torrent, I'd suggest
<Nameless_au> dont that twice man
<Nameless_au> done*
<Zorael^2> *shrug*, hard to say. Perhaps it's just an incompatibility thing between it and your motherboard/usb controller, then. Try downloading a Karmic 9.10 image and see if it boots; perhaps it's a bug and it's gotten fixed
<kub1> What is the irc command to tell my irc cliect (webchat.freenode.net) to not show nic joins & departs messages on my screen? thx :)
<mkpaa> does my network problem have something to do with NetworkManager ? Does jaunty use it for something by default?
<darthtuvok> 4.3RC2 is nice
<darthtuvok> more stable than RC1
#kubuntu 2010-07-12
<jillsmitt> maco: did you have answer from her?
<maco> jillsmitt: ipod syncing
<jillsmitt> maco: what time is it there?
<maco> where i live: 7pm. where she lives: 1am
<jillsmitt> and where i live 5 am
<jillsmitt> the question is "Where they live?" =)
<jcgs> hi, does anyone know when ldconfig creates symlinks and when it doesn't, because i just ran it on a private directory, expecting it to create a link libtest.so.1 to libtest.so.1.0.0 and it didn't. is that what it's supposed to do?
<jcgs> also if all libraries are supposed to be named lib[name].so.[version] why can't gcc find them when you run gcc -l[name], and how do you tell it so you can find them?
<jcgs> anyone?
<jillsmitt> i have a question too - i want to use sip softphone in KDE, what i need to install?
<jcgs> maybe you should investigate kphone?
<jillsmitt> jcgs: unfortunally kphone is based on Qt3
<jcgs> is that a problem? it looks like it works fine in lucid?
<jillsmitt> i know, but it will be only one qt3-based software
<jillsmitt> i am searching qt4 solution
<jillsmitt> anyway thanks
<jcgs> there's also twinkle, but that also depends on lib-qt3
<jcgs> why does it matter which version of qt it depends on?
<jillsmitt> jcgs: i does not
<jcgs> jillsmitt: this might interest you: http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.comp.voip.twinkle/month=20100301
<jillsmitt> jcgs: thank you
<jillsmitt> how can i share one directory in kubuntu?
<jillsmitt> i am pressing "configure sharing" but nothig happened
<sebsebseb> Hi
 * xfact figuring out the probs 
<avihay> anyone having a good experience with a media center software? especially for watching movies with subtitles?
<jillsmitt> avihay: i use VLC for movies with subtitles
<avihay> ya, but I want to use a remote and a TV
<avihay> and I want to use the remote to select what I want to watch too, so the various vlc remote plugins won't cut it
<nbnds> hi! does anyone know hot to make ipod touch work with amarok, like it does in rhythmbox on gnome 2.30?
<jillsmitt> nbnds: hello, try #amarok, maybe they knows
<nbnds> ty
<jillsmitt> there is no skype in repository any more?
<mcurran> can anyone here help me with kde3/kubuntu
<mcurran> I keep asking, but noone usually answers and  there's nothing online about this:  I arrange my desktop icons at ~/ and I use a top panel, so everytime my desktop loads on restart my icons are either underneath the top panel or all over, until I move one, and then they still don't go back in the right place [I just need the command to move icon and put it in a bash script]
<jillsmitt> mcurran: wait and maybe somebody helps, can you post a screenshot with this, just want to know how it looks
<mcurran> jillsmitt:  http://imagebin.org/104937
<jillsmitt> mcurran: looks great, there must be something in desktop properties... i dont know, sorry
<robertzaccour> is there a speed difference between kubuntu and mint 9 kde?
<robertzaccour> is there a speed difference between kubuntu and mint 9 kde?
<mcurran> mint9 might be slower due to it's greatness (all extra codecs), but they should be the same, maybe it would be faster since you'll get the proprietary drivers right off the bat.
<robertzaccour> but there's really not a difference in the DE versions?
<mcurran> go with gnome, you won't look back.
<robertzaccour> gnome ain't quite as pretty, nor is xfce. using xfce now
<mcurran> They're all customizable to make them look like anything.
<jillsmitt> my mouse has 2 additional buttons, can i set any actions on it?
<vbgunz_> anybody know how to get konqueror to truly go fullscreen hiding the status, address and tab bar?
<amichair> what's the recommended way to configure smb shared folders in lucid?
<xfact> I was installing KDE in my Ubuntu 10.04, before starting installation it prompts for choosing the default Display manager, I chosen kdm, but now I want my gdm back, any ideas?
<bais> hi I have a bug with pidgin on kubuntu 10.04
<Th3raid0r_> How do I set a default soundcard, or blacklist the ones i don't use?
<Th3raid0r_> sure, Xine works, but I need sound for my browser
<amichair> Th3raid0r_: try system settings -> multimedia, set the default sound card for each category
<Th3raid0r_> I have done that
<Th3raid0r_> I just said that anything Xine or system sounds work correctly
<Th3raid0r_> but anything like a browser that doesn't use the xine or system backend ports to one of my other sound cards
<amichair> Th3raid0r_: in that case I don't know... sorry :-)
<Th3raid0r_> Wow, does anybody feel like answering my question? There are hundreds of people in here
<RedT0mt0m> hi all :-)
<RedT0mt0m> I got a problem using utf8
<RedT0mt0m> is there a menu to set encoding in kubuntu ?
<RedT0mt0m> I tryed the system wide variable in /etc/environment
<RedT0mt0m> but kde seems to ignore it
<RedT0mt0m> as "locale" command didn't answer the same in a terminal and in konsole
<pat5star> how can you display wifi network information that shows what mode you're connected with? I've tried several things and just can't find it. I have a wireless 'n' router, in mixed mode, and I want to know what mode my laptop is in right now
<jussi> pat5star: I think iwconfig shows that.
<pat5star> jussi: sry, got distracted. nope...I've tried many commands, iwconfig doesn't show you that either
<pat5star> jussi: but thanks for the suggestion!
<Th3raid0r_> How do i figure out the sound driver names for my HDA ATI HDMI card or my CA0106
<dihae> hello
<dihae> I just upgraded to KDE 4.5 RC2, and started doing some python coding in Kate
<dihae> but, everytime I save a file, I get the following alert: "The filter/check plug-in 'python-encoding' could not be found, still continue saving of ..."
<dihae> Does anyone else have this problem? If yes, how can I get rid of it?
<Mamarok> dihae: sounds like you miss a plugin in kate or didn't activate it
<dihae> Mamarok: that's what I thought too, though I've been looking in that plugin list, and did'nt see anything there that looks relevant..
<Th3raid0r_> So has anyone figured out the AMD proprietary drivers and kubuntu?
<Mamarok> dihae: could be a missing package
<Mamarok> Th3raid0r_: I use the free Radeon driver, works best for me
<Mamarok> depends on your card
<Th3raid0r_> Mamarok:  I used to use that, but it worked VERY poorly with wine
<Mamarok> Th3raid0r_: well, I don't use wine at all, so I can't tell
<Th3raid0r_> I have a 4650 pro
<Mamarok> it's what works best on my system, you can try the proprietary one to see if it works better
<Th3raid0r_> I am trying it right now, KDE absolutely hates it, even with KMS disabled... or so I think... how do I know if I disabled KMS correctly?
<Mamarok> install the fglrx packages and then use the hardware drivers settings to change
<Mamarok> what is KMS?
<Th3raid0r_> Kernel Modesetting, it allows Ubuntu/kubuntu to boot as fast as it does
<Th3raid0r_> It creates poor performance in almost every proprietary set up
<Mamarok> well, I only tried a few seconds, it was a disaster here, so I switched back to the radeon driver
<Andrew9> yesterday samba shares were ok, today it says i have no permission to access it. whats wrong??
<Th3raid0r_> Okay, I am back, now what?
<Th3raid0r_> lol, wrong channel
<amichair> why does the 'Set date and time automatically' checkbox in time settings always get unchecked?
<Misterio> Hi. I installed Gimp recently, but it's in english, it's not a big problem, I understand perfectly, but I would like to have all applications in spanish, so... Is there any way to change gimp's language to spanish?
<wire_> hey
<wire_> where is the noob channel for freenode?
<Misterio> wire_: You mean the main help channel?
<wire_> yea
<Misterio> #freenode
<wire_> k thanks
<dihae> Mamarok: I've been looking for missing packages, or non-active plugins that could be of any relevance, but I can't seem to find it.. reinstalling kate didn't help (and I actually didn't expect that either).
<Tazzypillar> Hello, I need to know why my shutdown has stopped working
<Tazzypillar> can anyone help me?
<Mamarok> dihae: It looks like there used to be a plugin for that, it is now probably integrated, so you should try to remove $HOME/.kde/share/config/katerc
<Mamarok> Misterio: do you have the Spanish locale and Spanish Gimp packages installed? Then click on the Help menu and change the langauge of the application, it should be in SPanish after a restart
<Misterio> Mamarok: a gimp restart or a computer restart?
<Mamarok> Gimp restart of course :)
<Mamarok> you only have to restart the computer for a kernel change
<Tazzypillar> Um, help ;w; I can't shutdown properly and i think its also stopping kde from saving any changes i make to things
<Misterio> okay :)
<Tazzypillar> seriously?
<Symphonist> Can't anyone help me? ):
<Symphonist> I need to fix this whole shutdown issue
<Omkar> hello guys
<Omkar> I purchased a new acer 5745G laptop n i am currently hunting for the network card drivers for kubuntu
<Omkar>  Atheros Communications AR8151
<Omkar> can anyone help me finding the drivers for it
<Omkar> has anyone successfully installed the drivers n the Nic card is working fine?
<Torch> Omkar: 30 secs of googling brings up this: http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx
<Torch> Omkar: and this: http://www.oz9aec.net/index.php/linux/351-ubuntu-linux-on-the-acer-aspire-5745g-laptop
<Symphonist> How do I make sure Hal is runninggg
<Omkar> but the thing is for doing any good search have to come in windows n then again have to switch back to linux
<Omkar> also both the network cards that is broadcom one n also the ahteros one don't work in kubuntu
<Omkar> thats the thing
<Omkar> also gcc compiler wasn't there I suppose
<Symphonist> Hello? I need help; my shutdown buttons dont work and I can't shut down or save the settings I have properly
<hish> @Symphonist hey go to the system settings
<hish> login manger
<hish> and check the shutdown in the local for everyone
<Symphonist> wait where's the login manager?
<hish> in the system settings
<hish> at the advance tab
<Symphonist> right, but is it like in Advanced or something? I  cant see-oh okay
<Symphonist> okay here I am
<Symphonist> it's set for local
<Symphonist> local everybody
<hish> ok in the konsole
<hish> go to the /sbin
<hish> chmod 777 halt
<Symphonist> here i am
<Symphonist> done
<Torch> hish: halt is a symlink.
<hish> chmod 777 reboot
<hish> oh yes you right @Torch
<Symphonist> done
<Torch> hish: that won't change anything. users can now overwrite this file. what should that help?
<Torch> Symphonist: you should not do that.
<Symphonist> oh
<Symphonist> derp
<Symphonist> :c
<hish> I was think it a permissons problem
<hish> i am right or not @Torch
<Symphonist> i heard it was something about hal, but hal is deprecated ):
<Symphonist> i have no idea whats going on
<Symphonist> it's really annoying because KNetworkManager stopped loading automatically at bootup too
<hish> it happened with me atime before
<Symphonist> Syndaemon isn't doing it either
<hish> i fix it by check the shutdown at the system settings
<hish> fo everybody
<Symphonist> yeah, but it was already set that way
<hish> sorry @Symphonist
<hish> I don't know what is the problem
<Torch> hish: the permissions of the file /sbin/reboot have nothing to do with this.
<Torch> hish: it's 755 by default anyway, so a normal user can run it. it just won't do anything without root privileges.
<poyntz> i've borked my graphic card settings. can someone help me fix it?
<poyntz> i've installed all the nvidia packages
<Symphonist> That's alright, hish, you tried to help ;w;
<poyntz> i've recreated xorg.conf
<poyntz> using the dpkg-reconfigure
<Torch> Symphonist: hal is a likely culprit here. don let talk of it being supposedly "deprecated" confuse you, that's not the issue.
<Symphonist> oh, okay
<poyntz> what could be still wrong? basically kdm doesn't load
<Symphonist> so um, how would I check or fix it? ;w;
<Torch> poyntz: pastebin a log of an unsuccessful boot. you should find that in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Symphonist> Torch; would it help to know that I've been trying to get syndaemon -d to run on autostart?
<poyntz> Torch: http://pastebin.com/khyTd6ay
<Torch> Symphonist: you could check if powerdevil is running (iirc, the shutdown/reboot/logout code distinguishes between powerdevil there or not).
<Symphonist> Also that KNetworkmanager has stopped booting automatically
<Symphonist> how do i do that?
<Torch> Symphonist: system settings -> advanced -> service manager
<Torch> Symphonist: in the bottom list there should be an entry "power devil". is it checked?
<Torch> poyntz: you're missing the nvidia kernel module
<Symphonist> yup
<Symphonist> yes it was
<Symphonist> Status Running
<jordhanpaula> hi
<poyntz> Torch: how do I install that?
<Torch> Symphonist: it might be worth a shot to uncheck it and see if that changes anything. probably won't, but why not try it.
<jordhanpaula> hiii
<poyntz> Torch: what package is it in?
<Torch> poyntz: do you have access to the non-working system right now?
<poyntz> Torch: just the consoles mate
<Symphonist> Torch: Yeah it gave me nothing
<poyntz> Torch: what i mean is not X
<Torch> poyntz: please run "dkms status" from the console
<poyntz> Torch: it tells me they're all installed
<Torch> poyntz: can you pastebin that please?
<poyntz> Torch: http://pastebin.com/jHBw0vXs
<Torch> poyntz: you could try re-buildind and re-installing the module
<Torch> poyntz: using dkms.
<Torch> poyntz: ah, wait. something else.. what does "modprobe nvidia" give you?
<Symphonist> ;c;
<Torch> Symphonist: can you pastebin the output of "ps auxw | grep hal"?
<Symphonist> OH! this all started happening around when I ran nvidia-xconfig!
<poyntz> Torch: nothing
<Torch> poyntz: then what does "lsmod | grep nvidia" produce?
<poyntz> Torch: http://pastebin.com/D9aN3dUC
<Symphonist> http://pastebin.com/1wAcCdFD
<Symphonist> Torch
<Torch> poyntz: hmm. looks like my initial analysis is wrong, then.
<Torch> Symphonist: that looks alright
<poyntz> Torch: what have you deduced?
<Symphonist> ;c
<Torch> poyntz: i mean, it's not that the module is missing.
<Torch> poyntz: it's there and can be inserted into the kernel.
<Torch> poyntz: did this setup ever work with your graphics card? is the card very new?
<poyntz> Torch: I removed the nvidia packages to try and get the latest driver from the nvidia site
<Torch> poyntz: oh noes ;-)
<poyntz> Torch: but i've since reinstalled everything (aka, sudo apt-get install nvidia-*)
<poyntz> Torch: so even if the new drivers are borked the old should take their place no?
<Torch> poyntz: no.
<poyntz> Torch: unless xorg.conf has the wrong settings
<Torch> poyntz: unfortunately it's not that simple.
<poyntz> and points to a driver that aint there
<Symphonist> by the way, pontyz
<Symphonist> there's a repository for the latest nvidia drivers
<Symphonist> ubuntu-x, specifically
<poyntz> Symphonist: ahh k. where could i find the ppa?
<poyntz> Torch: is there anyway to work out what's wrong? should i pastebin xorg.conf?
<Symphonist> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Torch> poyntz: xorg.conf does not allow specifying paths to drivers or versions, so that should not be the issue.
<poyntz> Torch: any other things I could try?
<poyntz> Symphonist: thanks mate. but i'm in a console. i can't do anything with the link other than transcribe it to paper maybe
<Torch> poyntz: problem is, i'm using dkms for years now and have not messed with the drivers from nvidia.com ever since. i'm a little out of practice ;-)
<Symphonist> ah right
<poyntz> Symphonist: thanks tho :)
<Symphonist> well once you've sorted this out, come back and i'll give it to you again
<Symphonist> I might be under a different name though
<poyntz> Torch: that's cool. i was just sick of kubuntu selecting outdated drivers
<poyntz> even if i installed the latest
<poyntz> i swear i still got an old driver
<Torch> poyntz: however they do work fine.
<Symphonist> So um
<Torch> poyntz: also, once you start using the ones from nvidia.com, you're responsible for updating them and rebuilding them alone. that's not fun.
<poyntz> Torch: i think it's a simple config setting, because when i restart X almost tries to load but fails
<poyntz> *restart, X almost tries to load
<Torch> poyntz: that's what X always does when startup fails, doesn't mean anything.
<poyntz> ah k
<Torch> poyntz: and it does say it cannot find the kernel module, after all.
<poyntz> would the output of sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart help?
<Symphonist> Oh poyntz!
<Symphonist> you mean like, you get the "Ubuntu is booting into low graphics mode" thing?
<poyntz> nothing at all
<poyntz> like X is borked
<poyntz> all i've got is consoles
<Symphonist> huh ;o
<poyntz> just doesn't load up
<poyntz> flicks me straight onto a console
<poyntz> as in bash/terminal
<poyntz> whatever you want to call it
<Symphonist> have you tried sudo service kdm start?
<Symphonist> That usually gets me into graphics when I run it
<Torch> Symphonist: yes
<Torch> Symphonist: as long as X is working
<Torch> Symphonist: kdm needs X
<Symphonist> yeah, i see :c
<poyntz> yeh didn't work :/
<poyntz> but i get ya point
<poyntz> the issue should be solvable tho
<Torch> poyntz: sure.
<poyntz> where fiddling with a graphic card issue
<poyntz> *we're
<poyntz> so i shouldn't need to clean install lucid again
<Torch> poyntz: this is defintely fixable
<poyntz> and it's probs something really simple that we've overlooked
<Torch> poyntz: i've never come across a linux system that was so badly hosed it needed re-install.
<Torch> poyntz: my guess is there's some leftovers from the nvidia.com-driver install.
<poyntz> yaa. often i fix most problems but just updates or installing random packages
<Torch> poyntz: but it's hard to diagnose remotely.
<poyntz> i take too many risks with this stuff when i really don't know i'm doing.
<poyntz> it's not a new issue
<poyntz> i always screw up stuff like this
<poyntz> i know the general area, then remove and reinstall stuff and hope for the best
<Symphonist> um, hang on
<Symphonist> did you say you installed nvidia-*?
<poyntz> yep
<poyntz> but
<Symphonist> Wouldn't that install /all/ the nvidia drivers, though
<poyntz> um
<Symphonist> Running the gamut from 96 to current?
<poyntz> it installs everything that starts with nvidia-
<poyntz> which i dunno
<eagles0513875_> hey guys how can i uninstall a package with dpkg that i used gdebi installer to install
<poyntz> maybe there are other packages that weren't installed
<Torch> eagles0513875_: dpkg -e <packagename>
<poyntz> but you'd think they'd be installed as dependencies
<Symphonist> yeah um, you might wanna try purging that  and installing only nvidia-current
<poyntz> purging what?
<poyntz> sudo autoremove --purge nvidia-* ?
<poyntz> i mean
<eagles0513875_> an old version of skype
<poyntz> apt-get autoremove
<Symphonist> nvidia-*. When installing the nvidia stuff I heard that nvidia-current, nvidia-current modaliases and nvidia-common were all you needed
<eagles0513875_> ty torch
<Symphonist> Nvidia-current is supposed to be, the driver itself
<poyntz> ahh k
<poyntz> so the latest driver?
<eagles0513875_> Torch: does that remove it from the system
<Symphonist> so if you installed /all the drivers/, well that might be why
<Symphonist> it should be. If it isn't, just use the repo I told you about
<Torch> eagles0513875_: yes.
<eagles0513875_> im having nvidia-current issues as well Symphonist in regards to kernel modules not installing
<Symphonist> I used it and it works great
<eagles0513875_> Torch: that didnt work
<eagles0513875_> its showing that its still installed
<poyntz> Symphonist: only problem is i can't follow that link directly
<poyntz> Symphonist: i'll see what i can do in elink
<poyntz> *elinks
<Symphonist> Well, if you install the normal driver it should work again
<Torch> eagles0513875_: what did you do, exactly? and what was the output, exactly?
<eagles0513875_> i ran sudo dpkg -e package name did nothing
<poyntz> Symphonist: actually
<poyntz> where can i get the keys?
<poyntz> i'm guessing it'll all be on that page
<Symphonist> the repository key?
<Symphonist> you're on lucid, aren't you?
<Torch> eagles0513875_: when it does not give any output it just worked
<eagles0513875_> ok
<Symphonist> all you /should/ need to do is run add apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swap/xupdates
<Torch> apt-add-repository
<Symphonist> er, add-apt-repository
<Symphonist> yeah that
<Symphonist> but um anyway
<Symphonist> so Torch, you have no idea what could be wrong with my system?
<Torch> Symphonist: not really, no.
<eagles0513875_> Torch: skype is still installed cuz i can still run it
<poyntz> Symphonist: http://pastebin.com/dS8spTyZ
<Torch> eagles0513875_: then you removed the wrong package, i would say.
<poyntz> Symphonist: i got an error
<eagles0513875_> Torch: dpkg -e WHAT PACKAGe
<Symphonist> aahh okay
<Symphonist> new problem
<Symphonist> when I click links in quassel it opens A BILLION PAGES IN KONQUEROR
<jillsmitt> maco: hi, is there any news about amarok and vlc dependencies
<Torch> eagles0513875_: ah, sorry. it's not -e, it's -r
<Symphonist> poyntz: Okay I must have gotten the url wrong
<Symphonist> let me rekill my system I guess since konqueror wont die
<poyntz> Symphonist: nah you didn't
<Symphonist> then i'll get it--oh?
<poyntz> Symphonist: i typed it wrong
<poyntz> Symphonist: but when i do an update
<Torch> there's a typo in that url
<Torch> it's "x-swat"
<poyntz> it fails to update the upgrade sources
<Symphonist> i see
<Symphonist> sorry ;w;
<eagles0513875_> Torch: what was the last thign u said sry im on web portal and accidentally closed the channel
<poyntz> Symphonist: as in, "Failed to fetch..."
<Torch> [14:09:38] <Torch> eagles0513875_: ah, sorry. it's not -e, it's -r
<eagles0513875_> Torch: ahh ok
<poyntz> Symphonist: it says packages.gz not found :/
<eagles0513875_> there we go Torch  thanks
<poyntz> Symphonist: anyone i'm gonna try purging all the nvidia stuff and installing nvidia-current, nvidia-current-modaliases and nvidia-common
<poyntz> Symphonist: hoping for the best. thanks for the help
<poyntz> Torch: thanks also
<Melodist> did Poyntz get it to work?
<jillsmitt> Where the "Create New" menu elements are located?
<slow-motion> hi
<Melodist> Ahahaha
<Melodist> aren't I brilliant
<Melodist> hey, um what's the command for the kde base system
<Melodist> oh nevermind
<user_> hello
<AlexZIon> hi everyone, i saw on the Kubuntu.org website that kde 4.5 RC is available, so I'dl like to ask , when the official version will be released ?
<James147> AlexZIon: a few days after http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.5_Release_Schedule
<AlexZIon> thanks James147, I was looking for this information , but I didn't found it ....
<VeovisMuaddib> Is there a way in Konversation to only show channel tabs, and hide the server tabs?
<VeovisMuaddib> I've been spoiled by Colloquy I'm afraid :P
<AlexZIon> James147 ,do you know if the version available is already stable enough,because I'd like to try it , but I can't risk an unstable system .. :)
<Torch> VeovisMuaddib: i don't think so, but if the tab bar gets too crowded, try having the tabs on the left as a tree.
<James147> AlexZIon: its never recomended to upgrade to alpha beta or RC is you require a stable system... having said that I had not had any mojor problems with 4.5 RC1 or RC2 (although I only got that about an hour ago)
<VeovisMuaddib> Torch: I guess that's an acceptable alternative, thanks
<Torch> VeovisMuaddib: there's also #konversation
<AlexZIon> ok James147, so probably I should give it a try on my experimental machine..., thanks ...
<VeovisMuaddib> Torch: Thanks, I didn't even think of that...  If I had, I probably would have tried #konversation on freenode
<ionut> in ubuntu 10.04 where can i find the grub2 file that i can modify
<ionut> ?
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<FloodBotK3> erUSUL`s-DICK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<FloodBotK3> erUSUL`s-DICK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> XD = XD
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<FloodBotK3> erUSUL`s-DICK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<FloodBotK3> erUSUL`s-DICK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<FloodBotK3> erUSUL`s-DICK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<James147> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << erUSUL's chat (and dick)
<FloodBotK3> erUSUL`s-DICK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<erUSUL`s-DICK> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<James147> ionut: for grub2 its at /etc/defaults/grub
<James147> ionut: you will need to run "sudo update-grub" after editing it to see any of the changes take effect
<ionut> James147: thank you
<logyati> hello guys!
<logyati> im looking for a partition editor for kde
<logyati> kde4
<logyati> like gparted!
<Torch> logyati: kde partition manager
<logyati> Torch: is it default?
<logyati> Torch: or i have to install it
<Torch> logyati: you have to install the package, yes.
<logyati> torch: which name?
<Torch> logyati: partitionmanager
<pat5star> what command can I use to display the mode I'm connected to my wireless router in? I've tried iwconfig but it doesn't show. My router is mixed mode, G & N...I want to ensure I'm connected in N mode
<Darthfrog> Why not just set your router to N only?
<pat5star> Darthfrog: because I have other laptops that only have G mode nics
<Darthfrog> Yes, but if your N laptop connects, you know that it's connecting in N. :-)  Then you can re-enable mixed mode.
<Torch> pat5star: iwconfig should show that
<oxymoron> http://www.spotify.com/uk/blog/archives/2010/07/12/linux/
<lyhana8> hi, dolphin tell me this: The Nepomuk system is not activated. Unable to answer queries without it.
<lyhana8> how am I supposed to enable nepomuk ?
<James147> lyhana8: system settings > advanced > "Nepomuk | Desktop search"
<lyhana8> James147: I'am on a Gnome desktop
<James147> lyhana8: no clue, yuou might not even have nepomuk installed then, crtl+f to do a normal search
<lyhana8> James147: I'm having trouble with digikam tags, I'm looking for a way to remove several tags at a time
<James147> lyhana8: sorry, not really fimilar with the tagging feature of digikam
<nyfarm> hi; fairly new to IRC; #samba channel is quiet; I've registered my nick; any other reason why it would be quiet but not this channel? (sorry to be off topic)
<James147> nyfarm: lack of people talking?
<nyfarm> 111 people on it?!
<James147> nyfarm: 271 here and sometimes it goes dead :)
<nyfarm> hmm
<James147> nyfarm: other then that try asking in #freenode (they will know more about irc)
<nyfarm> james147: thanks!
<genfool_> couple of noob questions. I keep hearing about the "software store"   all I can find is kpackage, so installed synaptic.  am I missing something?
<James147> genfool_: as far as I know the "software store" is a new idea being brought in to maveric (hopefully)
<MaVe> :F
<James147> genfool_: if not the version after that
<Andrew9> is firewall enabled by default in kubuntu?
<genfool_> James147,  thanks
<James147> Andrew9: not normally by default
<James147> !ufw | Andrew9
<ubottu> Andrew9: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<James147> genfool_: I bleave the idea will be to intergrate it into kpackagekit
<Andrew9> James147: ok thanks
<genfool_> next question, I have a nvidia that uses the 96.xx drivers  I see a few available in synaptic, I am just not familiar with debian, not sure what I need to install
<genfool_> I have nvidia-96-modaliases installed  what is that?
<James147> genfool_: easiest way to install the nvidia drivers is to use "jockey-kde"  (or "hardware drivers" in the menu) and isntall it via that
<James147> genfool_: when you just need to select the driver and click "Activate" (and restart your X server)
<genfool_> cool,  hardware drivers is working now
<genfool_> note to self...close the package manager when using hardware drivers, time to restart x
<crashev> !ttf
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<genfool_> ok, all good, except....This is a fresh install with all updates, when I shut down, it hangs. I get the kubuntu logo with the 5 blinking lights. it stops at this point. ctrl alt f1 gives me a blinking cursor, alt ctrl del  and it continues to shut down with no problem.  /var/log  dmesg  Xorg.o logs not seeing any errors   any ideas?
<stuq> hey all - is there some method for getting widgets to show up *only* on my widget dashboard and not on the desktop per se?
<James147> stuq: you can set up a seprate activity for the dashboard which will allow you to place different widegets on it
<stuq> ah, really?  cool.  I'm finding the whole desktop activities thing kind of confusing.  But thanks for info.
<James147> stuq: activities are essentially a place where you can place widgets (and backgrounds)... like desktops are for windows, (in previous versions this was handels by the desktops) seperating it out means that you can have the same avtivity on all desktops, only one or some of them... as well as the dashboard
<James147> stuq: as to where to enable it I cant quite reemember :) and its moved abit in the past couple of versions of kde
<James147> stuq: on kde 4.5 its System settings > Workapce: "Dashboard>>Show an independent widget set"
<slow-motion> hi
<stuq> James147: ah, excellent, thanks.  The workspace setting is exactly what I needed :-)
<niteye> the settings -> display -> size & orientation menu doesn't seem to work in kubuntu 10.4, i select different settings but pressing "apply" doesnt save or apply them
<niteye> well it only saves it when you choose a monitor to be "disabled" or "clone of" , but choosing a position like "right of [other display] the GUI doesnt do or save anything
<well_laid_lawn> what does   xrandr   in a terminal tell you about it?
<well_laid_lawn> niteye: ^^
<niteye> about the same thing as the GUI, all the possible resolutions etc. of my displays
<James147> niteye: what graphics card are you using?
<niteye> ati radeon HD 5670, 1Gb mem
<niteye> got dualmonitor to work, i had to add a few lines in xorg.conf
<niteye> but now window compositing (??) stopped working so i have no more special effects
<niteye> it keeps saying compositing is temporarily disabled and pressing the "resume" button restarts it but then it stops right after again :(
<James147> niteye: you might need to enable compositing in xorg.conf... dont know how to do that with ati graphics though
<blain> niteye drivers
<niteye> drivers are restricted drivers, if i use the open source ones i can only get a low resolution and its abominably slow
<blain> why dont you use drivers made by the manufacturer of your graphics card?
<niteye> i am, its the propriatary driver im using
<niteye> anyway gotta restart X to see if my changes will work brb
<etienne_> hello to you all
<burr__> hello
 * xfact is back.
<xfact> Hi all
<xfact> I have one question, whenever I am making a word mistake in Kword, and it is being marked with red underline, I am clicking on it, but in the right click menu, I cannot see any suggested words, any ideas?
<blain> hi xfact welcome to kubuntu
<xfact> Thank you, I am loving the latest 4.5 rc 2
<xfact> I would feel pleased if you please help me with the Kword issue :)
<James147> xfact: use openoffice :) kword dose not fully support spell checkking yet (think it will soon)
<xfact> Okey, I was just giving it a sweet try
<James147> xfact: thats about the only thing really holding me back from it... well that and I prefure latex :D
<xfact> Any good latex editor suggestions? :)
<James147> xfact: not really :S
<blain> kile?
<xfact> Yes Kile is good, but huge!
<blain> huge?
<blain> disk space is cheap
<xfact> Downloads like 677 MB for packages!
<blain> welcome to the world of code reutilization
<xfact> lol
<James147> xfact: possibally http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kate+LaTeX+typesetting+plugin?content=84772 but i havent try it :)
<xfact> But I am using a basic pppoe connection, so not for me (slow speed) Kile
<blain> xfact are you indian?
<xfact> Thank you James147 looks useful
<xfact> blain: Yes I am :)
<blain> thought so
<blain> Calcutta?
<xfact> Yep :D
<xfact> How you guessed all these right?
<blain> nop
<xfact> Impressive :)
<blain> it's a xFACT
<xfact> ha ha, nice usage of nick!
<xfact> Well, I assume Whois helped you ;)
<blain> i have a friend who has been to india last year
<xfact> Foe what reason? Business/holiday...
<xfact> For holiday this place is amazing!
<blain> holiday
<blain> he visited lots of places
<xfact> I bet he is enjoying then :D
<xfact> *enjoyed
<blain> sure
<xfact> Guys, I got another minor annoyance to solve
<blain> oh noes
<xfact> I am using Ubuntu radiance and I really like the theme so I have done some short appearance change in System Settings and it looks great but only problem the tooltips are all blacked up, any ideas to make those re-visible?
<blain> not again
<xfact> Here is the screenshot: http://imgur.com/pbGMg.png
<James147> xfact: I usually have the opposite rpoblem :D light text on a light background for tool tips, but System settings > apperance > Colours > Colours: Change "Tooltip Text" or "Tooltip background"
 * xfact looks up...
<James147> xfact: or for more detail change "Colour set" to "Tooltip"
<arthurma`> hi
<arthurma`> is it possible to install kubuntu for netbooks on an old celeron laptop for better performance?
<xfact> James147: Problem solved, thanks a lot James ^_^
 * xfact|away is away: Gone away for now
<zus> Does anyone use ubuntustudio packages over kubuntu?
<zus> Does anyone use ubuntustudio packages over kubuntu?
<bill__> anyone using gSchem
<bill__> anyone have problems installing "libgd2-noxpm"
#kubuntu 2010-07-13
<djustice> is there any click-n-run place for [k]ubuntu?
<James147> djustice: click-n-run what?
<djustice> James147: liek apps.. say i dont have root permissions.. and i need gimp.
<James147> djustice: like an app store?
<djustice> James147: ya.. except i dont have root permissions to use said app store ;)
<James147> djustice: there are plans for mavrick to intrgrate an app store into kpackaekit but i donot know if it will allow rootless installs
<djustice> click-n-run bundles. like 0install, chakra's .cb, pcbsd's pbi, pclos's .cnr
<djustice> James147: hm. kk. thx.
<zus> Does anyone use ubuntustudio packages over kubuntu?
<jcgs> hi, do any of you guys know where the gnu make manual might be installed on my system
<jcgs> found it! needed to install make-doc, pretty obvious, really
<pop> hi
<Typos_King> allo
<valorie> has anyone reported difficulty right-clicking
<valorie> since the beta  updates yesterday?
<valorie> so far, I've only seen it in parts of Amarok
<valorie> but I haven't changed Amarok at all
<valorie> just the KDE updates
<Typos_King> dunno
<Typos_King> since I use 9.1 :)
<James147> valorie: not noticing any `difficulties` right clicking on anything... what beta updates? Do you mean the kde RC2 ones?
<blain> no problems here
<blain> not using rc2
<blain> i dont use pre-final stuff in production environments
<James147> valorie: what difficulties are you seeing and what version of kde?
 * xfact is back.
 * xfact|away is away: Gone away for now
<anditosan> I installed startup manager in kubuntu and changed some options, now my computer starts but there is no x session
<anditosan> I can't run commands or anything
<anditosan> it boots but the screen stays black
<anditosan> what can I do?
<James147> anditosan: alt+crtl+f1-6 should take you to a command line
<anditosan> it doesn't
<anditosan> i tried it
<James147> anditosan: then booting in to failsafe mode should work (you can do that from the grub menu)
<anditosan> I tried it as well, and it gets stuck
<anditosan> I can't run any commands after that
<James147> anditosan: then something is seriously wrong :S
<anditosan> yeah
<anditosan> and that's what I want to figure out
<James147> anditosan: at a push you can boot a live cd and chroot into your installed system :S but from there I do not know what you would do to fix it
<anditosan> sorry, what was that last line?
<James147> anditosan: at a push you can boot a live cd and chroot into your installed system :S but from there I do not know what you would do to fix it
<anditosan> that;s what I am running right now
<anditosan> but I don't know what tools to get to fix the problem
<James147> anditosan: you can effectly use your system to make changes by chrooting into it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot... but I do not really how to fix it without more details on what you did to mess it up :)
<anditosan> I know
<James147> O-o virtuoso-t is taking up 542MiB of ram even though nepomuk is ment to be limited to 50MiB
<genfool> James147, thanks for the help earlier, my last issue was the box not shutting down all the way, by it's self.  It cleared up and went away....luv it when issues correct themselves  :)
<James147> genfool: as do i :)
<valorie> James147: sorry for asking my question and not sticking around for your feedback
<valorie> it was dinner time
<valorie> I was speaking of Version 4.4.92 (KDE 4.4.92 (KDE 4.5 RC2))
<valorie> not only can I not right-click in parts of Amarok
<valorie> I also can't use the menus!
<James147> valorie: same here, but not seeing the difficulties you mentioned :S
<valorie> going to restart Amarok and see if it really is an Amarok only problem
<valorie> while I'm at it, has anyone else reported oddness with sound levels?
<valorie> I have to start up alsamixer every day
<valorie> because my top volume keeps getting reset to 50%
<valorie> on the Master channel
<valorie> most annoying
<James147> valorie: why not use kmix to change the sound levels?
<valorie> it doesn't do anything
<valorie> says it is at 100
<valorie> this is a laptop, and 50% is barely audible
<James147> valorie: kmix is set to restore volumes at login... have you set all of the volumes controls in kmix to max?
<valorie> I just did
<valorie> I guess I'll try a restart and see if that works
<valorie> thanks for your help
<jcgs> hi, my krunner keeps freezing up, is that normal?
<valorie> the restart of Amarok seems to have fixed the menu issue
<James147> jcgs: what kde version?
<jcgs> James147: Lucid
<James147> jcgs: so.. kde 4.4.x? My guess would be its nepomuks fault :) had problems with it before upgrading to kde 4.5 (krunner randomly freezing) it helped to disabled nepomuk from the krunner plugins (as well as anyother plugin that i dident need)
<James147> jcgs: you can disable it by unchecking the appropate box from krunner > the config icon (looks like a spanner)
<jcgs> James147: Interesting. nepomuk definitely seems to have been problematic (zombie processes and the like)
<James147> jcgs: havent really had an issue with it since I upgraded to kde 4.5 :D look to be finially reached a usable state (and 4.5 is still RC)
<LinuxPerplexed> Question:  Is the "alternate" cd usually bootable?
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> yes it is
<LinuxPerplexed> having some issues with a bluray drive an old ide drive and a usb drive - somtimes not booting one or the other cannot read the cd's
<LinuxPerplexed> total pain - example - the usb reads a mint live cd and boots - but wont read the alternate Kubuntu - both written on CDRW's
<LinuxPerplexed> are cdrw's an issue?
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> I don't know it
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> Is th live cd bootable in your pc?
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> *the
<James147> LinuxPerplexed: I tend to use usb flash drives now... get a cheap 1gig stick and install live distros to that... I found it much less hassel then dead cds :S
<LinuxPerplexed> ok i think the website said I need a 2g stick for Kubuntu?
<James147> LinuxPerplexed: otherwise make sure you burn the immage to a cd at a slow speed... usually give a better change at working
<LinuxPerplexed> yea I have been burning at 1-3x max
<claydoh|werk> I find cdrw's to be problematic in general for burning install disks
<James147> LinuxPerplexed: i only use 1gig sticks :p... the cd image is onlt 700mb so that all you really need :)
<LinuxPerplexed> ok could be the issue, ok lets go this direction- what iso do I need and what software do I need to make a 1g usb stick bootable?
<LinuxPerplexed> I am downloading via torrent - 10.04 desktop iso
<LinuxPerplexed> i386
<James147> LinuxPerplexed: and .iso... + usb-creator[-kde] in [k]ubuntu or unetbootin for windows/other distros (or ubuntu if you rpefure it)
<claydoh|werk> for Ubuntu cd's, the builtin usb-creator for other distros, unetbootin
<James147> LinuxPerplexed: note taht i think unetbootin will auto download the image, but i am not sure havent useed it in over a year
<LinuxPerplexed> ok  - format stick as fat32?
<James147> LinuxPerplexed: both programs will format the disk for you
<LinuxPerplexed> making this from winblowz
<James147> (at least i think unetbootin will)
<LinuxPerplexed> let me get usb creator
<claydoh|werk> LinuxPerplexed: i think there may be a unetbootin for windows, not  sure
<mcurran> I just tried UNetbootin to put a WIN7 Install DVD iso on a usb, and it worked, but it says something about missing drivers when I get to the disk selection (install medium) section...
<James147> LinuxPerplexed: usb-creator is ubuntu onlyu
<LinuxPerplexed> let me see if unetbootin is simple
<claydoh|werk> LinuxPerplexed: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<robertzaccour> how do i reset kde panel? somehow the stuff on the right shifted left
<James147> robertzaccour: kde 4.4.x not easily (you need to reset the whole plasma-desktop) kde 4.5.x you can right clickk > add panel > default panel
<LinuxPerplexed> so with unetbootin and the laternate iso I am good to go at 1gig stick?
<robertzaccour> James147, how do i do that?
<James147> LinuxPerplexed: you should be, i havent had problems with a 1gig
<LinuxPerplexed> ok thanks - I am excited to try KDE it seems to look smoother and more elegant than Gnome to me
<valorie> amen, LinuxPerplexed
<James147> robertzaccour: reset plasma-desktop (thats all your widgets on your desktop and you wallpapaer)? rename or delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc
<robertzaccour> James147, how do i do that?
<James147> robertzaccour: rename or delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc ?? through dolphin :S or "rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc" in commandline
<James147> note the above command will permintally remove the file
<James147> robertzaccour: you may or may not need to also remove plasma-desktop-appletsrc or plasmarc from the same location
<James147> or anything with plasma in the name at that location :)
<claydoh|werk> LinuxPerplexed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Windows
<robertzaccour> James147, sudo apt-get remove ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc ?
<James147> robertzaccour: that would appempt to uninstall ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc... which isent a program :S so wil fail
<robertzaccour> James147, thats what you just told me to do
<LinuxPerplexed> James147: Thanks getting my image now and will be loading soon.
<James147> robertzaccour: "rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*"  will delete any files starting with plasm (note the LACK of sudo since you are removing a file owned by your self)
<James147> robertzaccour: and I told you to remove the file, not try to uninstall it :)
<robertzaccour> so i need to "remove ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc?
<James147> robertzaccour: yes... but the remove command is called rm... the exact thing you try is "rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*"
<James147> robertzaccour: or do it through dolphin
<robertzaccour> James147, it didn't appear to do anything
<James147> robertzaccour: rm only outputs on error
<James147> robertzaccour: (like most unix commands)
<robertzaccour> James147, so how do i remove it?
<robertzaccour> i just need to reset it so the stuff is back to the right side
<James147> robertzaccour: to see if its still there "ls ~/.kde/share/config" and see if its listed... (you already have removed it if you ran the previous command)
<James147> robertzaccour: note you will need to restart plasma-desktop to see the effects (killall plasma-desktop && sleep 5 && plasma-desktop) << that will kill plasma-desktop wait 5 seconds and start it again
<James147> robertzaccour: your desktop should disapear for 5 seconds then come back again (if it dosent alt+f2 and try plasma-desktop to start it again)
<LinuxPerplexed> Fonts: I was reading some older articles about Linux fonts lood bad compared to apple.  They were talking about eneabling sub pixel smoothing or rendering or something...does anyone know if this has been addressed since like 2006 versions?
<robertzaccour> James147, it said no precess found
<James147> LinuxPerplexed: :S I quite like the kde fonts :D and they do now use truetyped fonts
<LinuxPerplexed> k - I think it would have been addressed by now, cool
<James147> robertzaccour: (or you can logout and logback in to do the same thing)
<robertzaccour> James147, so if i log out then back in it will be restored?
<James147> robertzaccour: hopefully :)
 * James147 finds himself answering that question enough that he really really should know the effect of deleting the different plasma* files... and goes off to test
<valorie> I have a picky little question about the Weather Forecast applet
<valorie> when I display the whole applet, there is always an "N/A" displayed over the weather icon
<valorie> I've set everything in settings, but that N/A won't disappear
<eross> what's best way to install kde4 into 10.04? I see so many kde4's in synaptic, it's confusing
<James147> eross: from ubuntu? install "kubuntu-desktop"
<eross> thanks
<LinuxPerplexed> James - isnt that thought to be less stable sdoing the KDE install that way vs getting Kuubntu itself?
<eross> ack.. should i run gdm or kdm by default
<James147> LinuxPerplexed: dont see why... and havent heard it being less stable
<eross> must be kdm for kde?
<James147> eross: which ever you prefure
<James147> eross: it dosent really matteryou can launch gnome session from kdm and i think the same the other way around
<James147> although kdm might play better then kde, but I dont know how
<genfool> LinuxPerplexed, is fine, I have kde, gnome, fluxbox, xfce, xbmc, lxde   all controlled by kdm...gdm works fine also.
<eross> oh just the login portion..
<eross> going to restart and see how laggy quake live is now
 * xfact is back.
<James147> !away | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<xfact> I apologize, for the message... this was unintentional interruption
<xfact> By the way I need that away message from some other short IRC channel, where I am having admin alike position, and I am using Konversation, is there any way to disable this away message for only this channel? :)
<valorie> not that I've seen
<valorie> I <3 Konvi
<valorie> btw, there is a #konversation chan
<xfact> I love Konversation too
<xfact> And thanks for channel info
<valorie> :-)
<vbgunz_> the application launcher is really crazy imho, lancelot I think is even crazier in some sense. are there any other menu applications for plasma or KDE4?
<James147> vbgunz_: you can change the default one to the old style menu (as in kde 3.5.x) otherwise I think there might be a few others cant remember their names off hand
<xfact> Bye guys see you soon :)
<James147> vbgunz_: although, if anywhere has one it will be at http://kde-look.org/
<vbgunz_> James147: I lose my favorites when I do that otherwise I would probably prefer it
<vbgunz_> I mean there there
<James147> vbgunz_: :( i tend to just use alt+f2 now :D rarly use the menu at all
<cato37> i am still having problems with my laptop cd/dvd rw burner. it will not recognize cd's except for the cd kubuntu install disk
<James147> cato37: blank cds?
<James147> vbgunz_: you cvould try the old style menu + http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Favorites+Launcher?content=117639
<vbgunz_> im gonna see if I can have 2 classics
<cato37> any cd except for a kubuntu install disk. i origially used a kubuntu 10.04 iso burned onto a dvd, and since then cd's dont come up in the gui. they spin around and are read, or at least make noises like they are being read, but they dont communicate the info to the os.
<vbgunz_> for some reason though I almost doubt it
<vbgunz_> holy crap I think I can do it
<James147> vbgunz_: you can have as many launchers as you want :D
<vbgunz_> James147: im trying this out now, seems like my idea just might work I hope
<James147> vbgunz_: you can even have them on the desktop :D
<James147> cato37: does the kubuntu cd come up in the gui?
<cato37>  James147 yes, but blanks don't
<James147> cato37: .... blanks wont appear... just open k3b it should be able to burn to them
<cato37> James147: my main goal is to be able to read my data and audio cd's, and it doesnt
<James147> cato37: dont see why it would be able to read the kubuntu cd and not your other data/audio cds (it wont show blank cds though)
<cato37> i installed kubuntu using an cd iso burned onto a dvd. i think that is what did it.
<James147> cato37: do see why.... kubuntu shouldent care what method it was install by
<cato37> is there a way to get kubuntu to recognize it r/w both cd's and dvd's?
<James147> cato37: you can try mounting it maunally: insert the disk then in a terminal type "mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom"  (where /cdrom is where you want to mount it)
<James147> cato37: then you should be able to navigate to /cdrom (or where you mounted it) and browse the contents of the disk (given it mounted correctly and mount dident throw an error)
<James147> cato37: sorry, add "sudo " to the start of that command as it need to be run as root (sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom)
<cato37> James147: k
<vbgunz_> is there any way to assign just the meta key to open my system menu?
<James147> vbgunz_: not easaly...
<vbgunz_> heh
<vbgunz_> you would have thought this would have been tackled by now
<cato37> 8
<James147> vbgunz_: afraid its the way lower level stuff handels the meta key... most people dont really care about being able to use it to open the men
<vbgunz_> for about 8 years I've used the meta key to open a menu, heh
<James147> vbgunz_: think the application launcher opens with alt+f1 by default?
<vbgunz_> nah, nothing mapped to it
<vbgunz_> its all good, more curious than anything else
<James147> vbgunz_: you can right click it > configure... and add a shortcut that way (just not meta only)
<vbgunz_> got it
<James147> vbgunz_: i got too use to alt+f2... krunner is the best launcher i have seen :D
<cato37> James147: i ran it twice first time the command went thru, second time i got the response that it was already mounted or busy
<James147> cato37: you have to unmount it before you can mount it again (sudo umount /dev/cdrom)
<James147> cato37: if you run "mount"  it will list all mounted devices so you can check to see if the cdrom is mounted
<cato37> no cdrom
<cato37> James147: ok, after running mount. but now my dvd's dont show
<cato37> James147:  *dvd's wont play
<vbgunz_> James147: heh, I mapped krunner to scroll lock alone along time ago
<James147> cato37: play in what?
<cato37> the data dvd's dont show up.
<vbgunz_> James147: I also mapped pause/break to xkill
<James147> vbgunz_: lol
<James147> cato37: show up in what?
<cato37> James147:  the data dvd's dont show up in dolphin
<vbgunz_> heh, it's pretty cool having one key access to some stuff
<James147> vbgunz_: you know alt+crtl+esc is also maped to xkill?
<maco> James147: not when i try it...
<vbgunz_> James147: it's too much
<vbgunz_> I end up forgetting too as I rarely kill stuff
<James147> vbgunz_: :) you shouldnt need to use it `that` much
<James147> maco: really?
<maco> yeah my mouse didnt change to the xkill skull & crossbones
<James147> maco: is "kill window" under kwin in the global keyboard shortcuts maped to anything?
<maco> oh i dont use kwin :)
<maco> i thought xkill killed whole processes though, not just individual windows
<maco> so id expect it to be a kde-wide shortcut, not a window manager one
<cato37> James147: the café closed 20 minutes ago, i am heading accross the street to continue
<James147> maco: i think its jsut kwin launching xkill
<maco> ah ok
<James147> maco: even if its a global shorcut soemthing needs to launch it :)
<maco> plasma? *shrug*
<James147> maco: like how krunner seems to be incharge of ctrl+esc for the progess manager... dont know who chose that :S
<cato37> theo@Sophia:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<cato37> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<cato37>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<cato37>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<cato37>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBotK1> cato37: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cato37> sorry
<cato37> brb.
<James147> cato37: does "mount" list /dev/cdrom  (or /dev/sr0?) also is the disk a blank disk?
<cato37> no
<cato37> James147: no
<cato37> James147: no to the mount command, yes, the disk is a blank cd
<maco> James147: i didnt know about ctrl+esc. i just use top :P
<James147> cato37: you cannot mount a blank cd... nor will the device notifier display a blank cd... the only thing you can do with a blank cd is to burn to it and k3b should beable to see it
<cato37> James147: k. kb3 will recognize a blank cd. :)
<James147> maco: i find hitting ctrl+ecs quicker then launching a terminal, opening yakuake then opening top :) and its easier to read
<maco> ah i dont have to open a terminal, just go to workspace 1
<maco> i *always* have a terminal...or 3... open
<James147> maco: i always have yakuake open (thats the point of it :D ) but its still less effort to hit crtl+esc :D
<maco> i have friends that say X exists to be able to display multiple terminals at once
<maco> i often agree
<James147> maco: and run screen in each of them :)
<maco> no actually
<maco> i use terminator, which is written for gnome, to get split screens
<maco> its splitting is much nicer than konsole's
<maco> and it has no chrome... there are no buttons or borders around it
<James147> maco: any reasoon why?
<maco> terminator, you split whats in a tab
<maco> and you can drag the subterminals around to rearrange
<maco> in konsole, you have splits and tabs too, but every pane has ALL the tabs
<maco> and so you can end up with two panes showing the same tab, which is horribly confusing (and the default when you split!)
<maco> terminator, when i split, launches a fresh terminal in the new pane
<James147> maco: heh, thats weird behavour :D
<James147> :s
<maco> and like i said... no toolbar, no menubar... if i used a window manager that had titlebars, itd just be a titlebar and a shell
<James147> maco: mine has no toolbars or menus (or it would have no menus if it launched properly :S
<maco> heh
<James147> maco: then i tend to hit alt+ctrl+m to hide the menus
<James147> maco: hell, use to have it running without a boarder as well, and just launched multiple konsoles when i wanted a split view :S
<maco> and since i use a tiling window manager that *would* work
<maco> but i like the drag n drop terminals i get in terminator
<maco> James147: http://ostatic.org/files/images/terminator-mad.png
<James147> maco: :) you know kde 4.5 now has tiling support?
<maco> yes
<maco> but its a bit wonky
<maco> and it only does a spiral algorithm
<maco> i like xmonad's default algorithm for most things
<James147> maco: yeah:( but like every other feature i will be useable by about 1 or 2 version later ;)
<cato37> James147: sorry, i thought kb3 was recognizing a blank cd because it had a menu selection for it. but when i try to burn a cd it reads: please put in a suitable medium.
<maco> by a bit wonky, i mean i saw someone try to demo it at an event, and it made space for 5 windows to tile... while 2 of the 5 were tabbed together...so it only needed space for 4...so there was just a gap of wallpaper where window shouldve been
<James147> cato37: are you trying to burn a cd to a dvd?
<cato37> James147: i am trying to burn data files to a blank cd
<James147> maco: also dosent do well on dual screen :(
<James147> cato37: make sure you open the right option... burn to dvd wont show cd and burn to cd wont show dvds... but other then taht i dont know why it would list them in the menu and not let you burn to them
<James147> cato37: tryed it for 5 mins, you cant move the tiled windows to the other screen and floating windows normalise when you drag the other windows about... but hell its the first version of it :)
<cato37> James147: thanks for trying. i am going to go home and try again tomorrow,
<James147> maco: am 1/2 temped to get konsoles source to see if the split view can be improved :S
<maco> go for it. i dont know c++
<cato37> have a good night all.
<corebreaker> Hello all I seem to have got my self a problem, when I change the plasma activaty settings to Folder View, I can't scroll through my desktops, is there something I need to turn on or off?
<corebreaker> Does anyone know what im talking about?
<James147> corebreaker: works here, there is a mouse action in right click desktop > folder view settings > mouse actions: vertical scroll -> switch desktop... if it isent there click "input here" and scroll the mouse....
<vbgunz_> how do you temporarily disable dri in xorg?
<vbgunz_> im going through my logs and see I am loading dri and dri2
<vbgunz_> could I disable them? I just want to check something out
<James147> vbgunz_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf would be my guess :) but I dont know the spifics of what you need to add/change in there
<vbgunz_> James147: I used to have the line in there but its not there anymore and in my logs it shows dri and dri2 are loading
<vbgunz_> I am googling it, I just want to test something
<vbgunz_> well, gonna try it out, brb
<LnxPrplxd> Wow, Kubuntu looks polished compared to Ubuntu!  First boot here and liking it.
<LnxPrplxd> I loaded the propreietary nvidia driver and now my nice fonts are tiny - what went on here?
<muesli> http://blog.chris.de/archives/299-The-X.org,-NVidia-KWin-Situation.html <- if anyone is experiencing weird issues with kubuntu & nvidia, please join the discussion and help us figuring out what's going on
<trax_> Eveing anyone here know the Broadcom 4318 chipset that's willing to give me a hand with setup?
<trax_> it worked under Ubuntu 10.04 without any tweaks and also under fedora 13 but now that i switched to Kubuntu its not functioning
<trax_> Drat no one?
<gyenes> Hungary ?
<valorie> trax, have you googled around a bit?
 * valorie can't help
<valorie> but I notice that a few hours ago, it was active here
<valorie> and now it's asleep
<valorie> so presumably the experts are snoring
<poyntz> kontact crashes when i start it up. any ideas? i'm using kde 4.4
<troopperi> poyntz: its a bug, read this there is workaroun that might help http://osdir.com/ml/kdepim-bugs/2010-06/msg00685.html
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> how can i mount a external usb hd as user?.. in kde it works automaticlly over device notifier... but if i have no kde or no other X.. how can i do that in console?
<noaXess> or can than only root do that.. sudo mount...?
<mykleman> list
<valorie> mykleman: if you know vaguely what sort of channel you want, /list whatever will get you better results
<valorie> there are so many, you'll want to narrow it a bit
<mykleman> thank u valorie
<mykleman> new to this
<valorie> you are very welcome
<valorie> it took me awhile to learn that
<mykleman> just looking for gtkpod support to use my iphone on kubuntu
<valorie> #ipodlinux might be useful
<mykleman> ta. i am there now.
<valorie> there is a #gtkpod also
<mykleman> that was me lol
<valorie> keep in mind that devels sleep sometimes
<valorie> lol
<jussi> valorie: in future you may want to point people to: /msg alis help
<valorie> jussi, is alis a bot, or what?
<valorie> very cool, I didn't know about that
<jussi> valorie: yeah, kinda. its a network service bot, like nickserv/chanserv etc
<valorie> ok
<nebulas> How do I startsraft 2 beta ...?
<nebulas> How do I startsraft 2 beta ...?
<gunsofbrixton> hi, in kmail, where do I set that messages should not be grouped by date?
<valorie> gunsofbrixton: support is in #kubuntu
<valorie> sheesh!!!!!!
<valorie> sorry
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<valorie> we ARE in Kubuntu
<valorie> methinks I'm getting tired....
<gunsofbrixton> thanks :)
<gunsofbrixton> does kontact work well with exchange calendars? do invitation sending/receiving work?
<nicklas_> Hello. When a new version of kubuntu is released, will you get a message? I mean in kubuntu you cant set up what versions to search for like in regular ubuntu. And 10.04 is a LTS, so it will only search for LTS?
<inixindo> halo
<erick_shot> halo.....
<Taos> Latest ubuntu update has a broken command-not-found support
<steven__> hi everyone, please someone can email me a 32bit via-rhine.ko ?
<steven__> there is no /lib/modules/2.6.26-2-486/kernel/drivers/net folder on the debian netinstall usb image !
<Taos> How can i fix the command not found bug in 10.4
<Taos> 10.04*
<ionut> in joomla hi, whenever i try to install a template i get this error Warning: move_uploaded_file(D:\Inetpub\webs\mauromarcosimonazziit\tmp\yoo_beyond_1.5.tar.gz) [function.move-uploaded-file]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in D:\Inetpub\webs\mauromarcosimonazziit\libraries\joomla\filesystem\file.php  on line 345
<gnaderi> how config terminal that use tor filter cracker like firefox?
<gnaderi> how can install virtual box in forbidden country like Iran?
<gnaderi> how can install virtual box in forbidden country like Iran?
<gnaderi> how can install virtual box in forbidden country like Iran?
<FloodBotK1> gnaderi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnaderi> what is the fastest  Virtual machine in linux?
<blain> esx or xen
<rusomoskow> hi
<rusomoskow> hi!
<jillsmitt> hi
<rusomoskow> how to block fu***ing flash??????????   in firefox!!!!
<rusomoskow> I do not see fu***ing menu to do it!!!
<rusomoskow> whY?
<jillsmitt> disable adobe flashplugin
<jillsmitt> in the Addons menu
<rusomoskow> why firefox deny to easy  blocking of flash??????
<jillsmitt> it is easy blocking
<gunsofbrixton> uhm, audio to my headphones works fine in config test and amarok, but not with flash videos... any ideas?
<rusomoskow> NO!   I want to block flash onlo on one huge site
<rusomoskow> only
<jillsmitt> rusomoskow: there are many addons to you, just check it out from Addons search
<rusomoskow> heavy ырше сшеу
<rusomoskow> щл
<rusomoskow> ok
<solange> bonjour tout le monde j'ai un petit probleme avec un aspire 5315 pour connecter le wifi quelqu'un aurais des sugestion j'ai retourner le probleme dantout les sens
<solange> l'os est kubuntu lynx
<eagles05138755> hey guys what do yall recommend for an sftp server?
<thomasfuston> Aloha, i got a short question (dunno if it reall support), i got a problem it deKorator, it dont install the theme i gave him (it is a deKorator theme), is there a way to do it by my self ?
<eagles05138755> !vsftpd | eagles05138755
<blain> hey charlene_
<blain> eagles0513875 vsftpd
<eagles05138755> blain: thanks 2nd person to confirm
<eagles05138755> is it in the repos blain
<eagles05138755> nm answered my own question\
<blain> i know
<blain> it's in the reps
<blain> apt-cache search vsftpd
<eagles05138755> or apt-cache policy vsftpd :)
<blain> there are tons of ways in linux to achieve the samething
<eagles05138755> blain: ya i never really had to setup ftp before so this is something new for me
<blain> proftpd is easier
<eagles05138755> tbh i would prefer to have a secure connection to the server
<blain> http://www.directadmin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30607
 * eagles05138755 is confused about ftp
<xfact> Hello guys
<blain> hey indian
<xfact> I have another question: How to change the default Kubuntu pointer? :)
<James147> xfact: system settings > mouse&keyboard > mouse > curser theme... or somewhere similar
<James147> although thats only for your user
 * xfact looks up
<xfact> ll
<xfact> *kk
<xfact> Well, thank you very much for the help
<xfact> Coming soon with more questions :)
<xfact> Byee :)
<blain> hope not
<Torch> eagles0513875: sftp is ftp over ssh
<Torch> eagles0513875: you need an sshd for that
<eagles0513875_> Torch: ya i realized after the fact hehe
<munzir> Hi, can I spellcheck two languages in kate or similar editors?
<assantianal> Can somebody help me to find a job?
<James147> munzir: in kate > tool > change dictionary  i think might do it
<munzir> James147: sure but one language at a time. My documents are multilingual so they contain mixed languages. Those programs should detect the lang and enable the dic automatically, no?
<James147> munzir: afraid that is as much as I know about it :p
<assantianal> пгны
<assantianal> ыыыыыыыыы
<FloodBotK1> assantianal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<assantianal> do not flood  ыыыыыыыы
<assantianal> трам пам пам
<munzir> James147: np
<assantianal> ыыыыыы
<assantianal> munzir   ыыы
<assantianal> ютф8 ?
<assantianal> быдло  ыыыыыыыыы
<Misterio> *ubuntu channels shoud have auto-language-detection to PM users with local channel...
<RaGNORAK> hi how do i set up a network with my desktop running kubuntu and linux and my laptop running windows
<RaGNORAK> i know there is a software i should use i just forgot the name..... :|
<James147> RaGNORAK: using a router is easiest :P otherwise knetwork manager `should` beable to connect them (if wireless then through an ad-hoc connection)
<sergey> d
<RaGNORAK> i am using a router
<RaGNORAK> wait let me just set the stuff up and if i cant figure it out on my own ill ask a more specific question :|
<James147> RaGNORAK: if both are connected with the router then they should already have a 'network' between them :) try browsing remote:/ in dolphin or konq
<James147> RaGNORAK: for browsing files on a windows mechiene you will need to use samba shares (smb:/)
<James147> RaGNORAK: for broswing folder on your linux mecheine you will need to install samba and configure some shares
<RaGNORAK> thank you
<James147> !samba | RaGNORAK
<ubottu> RaGNORAK: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gunsofbrixton> so I told nepomuk to index my files, how do I actually search for stuff? do I need to install strigi?
<blain> gunsofbrixton locate
<blain> but first run updatedb
<gunsofbrixton> blain: does that use the strigi file index?
<blain> i dont think so
<gunsofbrixton> uhm, so should I use strigi to index my files at all?
<lelamal> Hi all, for a couple of days I've been having problems with two plasmoids: ublog and picture frame (set to pic of the day). At start up, they're both not displaying anything.
<James147> gunsofbrixton: locate does not use nepomuk at all :S to seach nepomuk use dolphin's search bar (NOT crtl+f) or krunner plugin
<lelamal> The only workaraound is to move from Timeline to Replies and back in ublog (this shows messages but not my pic), and change the provider of the pic of the day to refresh the picture frame. Has anybody experienced anything like this, or know how to fix it?
<gunsofbrixton> James147: ok cool... does the k menu search use strigi as well?
<James147> gunsofbrixton: not sure, dont use it :) but I dont thnk so
<James147> gunsofbrixton: easy enough to test, just to the same search in dolphin and kmenu and see if they return the same results :)
<Xand3r> hey
<Xand3r> we have amarok for music, digikam for pictures, is there a application like them for videos?
<Mamarok> Xand3r: dragonplayer or kaffeine
<Xand3r> Mamarok: they dont manage my videos
<Mamarok> Xand3r: then you probably lack some codecs
<James147> Xand3r: dont know of any application that "manages" videos, most people just play them :p
<Mamarok> oh, you mean a video editing software? kdenlive would be the one
<blain> kaffeine
<Xand3r> James147: yea but i have some series an want them sorted, auto renamed and all that stuff
<Mamarok> Xand3r: I don't think you can do that with a video player
<Mamarok> that would be rather something to do in Dolphin
<James147> Xand3r: I tend to do that manually... as far as I know there is no software to auto manage videos
<Xand3r> hmm ok
<James147> Xand3r: not sure if some video formats can srote meta data alike music files can
<Xand3r> James147: yea but it could use a database
<James147> Xand3r: it could... but the amount of people that have large collections of digitised videos that require a database to sort isent that great :(
<Mamarok> Xand3r: theoretically you should be able to do it with digikam, too
<James147> at once point I was considering writing one... but its too much effort for little reward
<Xand3r> too bad
<slinker1> how bout linuxmce is it still around?
<jillsmitt> maco: is there any news about amarok?
<jillsmitt> maco: hello
<Mamarok> jillsmitt: what news?
<jillsmitt> Mamarok: about depends in kubuntu, amarok needs gtk - it is wrong
<Mamarok> jillsmitt: of course it doesn't need gtk, where does that say so?
<jillsmitt> Mamarok: one of plugins in the amarok metapackage needs gtk in kubuntu
<maco> jillsmitt: its not wrong
<James147> Mamarok: its in its dependencys... libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0), libgpod4 (>= 0.7.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0)  :S
<maco> jillsmitt: i told you yesterday, its for ipod support
<Mamarok> libglib yes, libgtk2 not
<maco> Mamarok: i told him i'd ask lydia
<maco> and lydia said gtk is for ipod support
<Mamarok> maco: well, you could ask me, I was going to explain that
<jillsmitt> maco: sorry, but it must be choise
<Mamarok> jillsmitt: what is wrong with the libgopd dependency?
<maco> Mamarok: its the gtk dep jillsmitt doesnt want, they want a pure qt system
<jillsmitt> Mamarok: i need... yes
<Mamarok> jillsmitt: *sigh* don't you exagerate a bit there?
 * maco doesnt see whats the difference between asking Mamarok and asking Lydia...theyre both amarok people
<Mamarok> maco: as you like, I am just more often in here than Nightrose :)
<jillsmitt> Mamarok: it hardly to say
<jillsmitt> what does exagerate mean?
<Mamarok> jillsmitt: well, Amarok needs libgpod for the media devices, else that doesn't work, so why is gtk bad?
<jillsmitt> Mamarok: gtk is not bad, but dont have pod-devices and why we (users who do not use it) must install it with favorit player?
<jillsmitt> there is no logic
<Mamarok> jillsmitt: because the developers choose so, and there are a lot of users who need that, it is very logical, on the contrary
<Mamarok> why should we write a new library in Qt if there is a well working one that uses a gtk library? That makes not much sense, but you are welcome to write one
<Mamarok> jillsmitt: but Media Devices are a full element of Amarok, removing that dependency would strip Amarok of one of it's basic functionalities
<jillsmitt> Mamarok: i have archlinux at home on the desktop, and amarok great without all this gtk plugins there
<jillsmitt> nevermind
<Mamarok> jillsmitt: of course you are free to use another player if you don't like that, your choice
<jillsmitt> i am
<Mamarok> even on archlinux you need libgpod
<jillsmitt> but there is must be a choise
<jillsmitt> no
<Mamarok> well, there is a choice of something like 0 other media players
<Mamarok> 10*
<jillsmitt> you can say it for me, but there is a right way: if it is plugin then let it will be plugged by the user
<Mamarok> jillsmitt: it is not a plugin, how difficult is that to understand?
<Mamarok> Media Devices is an integral üart of Amarok and if you want to use Media Players, you need these libraries
<Mamarok> part*
<jillsmitt> nevermind
<jillsmitt> kubuntu is kubuntu
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<Lightning> Hello. I'm getting an error while trying to select a directory in Mixxx.
<Lightning> QFileWatcher can't find path or omething like that
<Lightning> Any fixes? It's a common problem I've noticed, bt I can't find anything but bug reports on it.
<jillsmitt> how to create wireless network connection point?
<jillsmitt> with networkmanager
<Lightning> jillsmitt: Try #wireless They wold know more about this stuff
<Lightning> No help here?
<Riddell> ** packaging with the ninjas on shortly in #ubuntu-classroom with elite kubuntu ninja shadeslayer
<jhutchins_lt> What's the current version of apache?
<Guest58494> jhutchins_lt: Server version: Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu)
<blowfish> hi. i need help with a javachat, i did yesterday, but ir doesn't work http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com/ any idea of why= i can't test in work becasue i haven0t got java
<Pici> blowfish: Whats the question then? Are you trying to get java installed?
<blowfish> i'm trying to someone test that javachat, i have it in home
<blowfish> but i need in 10 minutes
<blowfish> Pici: please, tell me if it loads
<Pici> blowfish: What does this have to do with Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<blowfish> it makes /home/user/Documents/test/file.txt with chat logs
<blowfish> it's a project
<Pici> blowfish: This channel isn't for testing your projects in.  If you'd like, you can try #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<blowfish> Pici: JOIN IN MY CHAT NOW http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com/
<blowfish> DAMN!
<blowfish> FUCK
<FloodBotK1> blowfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Riddell> thanks Pici
<Pici> Riddell: no problem
<BluesKaj> should be banned from freenode , period
<donaldbrasco> hello, can anyone help me set up my iphone os4 on kubuntu 10.04?
<donaldbrasco> nothing happens when I plug it in - I've installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and gtkpod
<michel_> hi all
<michel_> can i play 3d games in wine using 'ati' driver?
<jojo2008> hi all
<jojo2008> i have been having trouble setting up compiz-fusion
<James147> donaldbrasco: I think you should be able to copy media to it thorugh amarok... but I dont know the current state of i* support
<donaldbrasco> james147: kubutnu won't even recognize that a device has been plugged in, though
<James147> donaldbrasco: what tells you that? kubuntu's device notifier only notifies you of removable media (flash sticks, decent mp3 player ;) ) I beleave the I8 stuff need a spical protacall to communicate with it so wont show there
<thomasfuston> Aloha, how to install a qtcurve.setup file? i searched a bit online but didnt found something
<venkatesh> i want to install kubuntu on a completely new HDD without burning an ISO image to a CD or a USB
<venkatesh> is it possible to do it?
<blain> only using wubi install i think
<blain> but i've never done it
<venkatesh> no i mean i don't want windows..
<venkatesh> i am already on kubuntu on one disk
<venkatesh> i want to install kubuntu on another disk
<venkatesh> is it possible to do it?
<venkatesh> without buring a CD/USB?
<blain> is might be but it's complicated
<venkatesh> just was curious to try it out
<slinker1> grub would be the issue i think
<James147> venkatesh: unetbootin   i think it has an option to use your hd as the boot meada
<James147> media
<venkatesh> oh
<blain> i was actually thinking about something like disk dump
<venkatesh> james147:let me try it right away
<James147> venkatesh: http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/147-how-to-install-linux-from-windows-using-unetbootin << its for windows but its prety much the same method for linux i beleave
<venkatesh> cool.. let me try it james
<James147> except to uninstall it you have to rerun unetbootin on the orignal os
<donaldbrasco> james147: so, do you know what I have to do?
<James147> donaldbrasco: if amarok dosent see it I am not sure :S I dont have an iphone nor have worked with one
<donaldbrasco> james147: ok, thanks
<venkatesh> james147: ok james
<venkatesh> james147: james i have the external hd mounted on which i want to install kubuntu
<venkatesh> i am not getting the option of selecting the hd at all in
<James147> venkatesh: on unetbootin? did you change the "Type" to "Hard disk"?
<venkatesh> yes..
<venkatesh> i just see /
<venkatesh> i am confused, i guess it is pointing it to the current disk
<blain> try not to wipe your current disk
<venkatesh> :)
<slinker1> good advice :)
<venkatesh> i'll better use the USB approach :) but i seriously wanted to give a try
<blain> i've done
<blain> but it involved copying the livecd i was using
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu guys, do this test:
<yao_ziyuan> start a konsole, maximize it, type 'ls /usr/bin',
<yao_ziyuan> minimize it, and then click it again to restore it.
<yao_ziyuan> how long does it take to restore?
<thomasfuston> i changed the colors of kde, after done that, all of my gtk apps are complete black except the window decoration, any idea?
<blain> yao_ziyuan subsecond
<yao_ziyuan> should take less than 0.1 seconds
<yao_ziyuan> i left kubuntu because it took too long for this test
<yao_ziyuan> which reflected it didn't compile kde very well
<Pici> yao_ziyuan: Do you have a support question ?
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder how kubuntu does this test now
<Pici> yao_ziyuan: I ask because what you're describing could be a symptom of having the wrong video drivers enabled.  If you aren't asking how to fix that, but rather complaining, then you don't understand the purpose of this channel.
<James147> venkatesh: thats all I see and I think is what you want... but if you are unnsure I couldtry running a test for you
<James147> venkatesh: basically I thnk that its going to install to your root partition (aka '/')
<naftilos76> hi everyone, what firewall fo you propose for kubuntu? I mean a GUI app! Like firestarter but for KDE!
<James147> !firewall | naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ubuntu_> hihi
<felsky> Boa tarde , algue  ai tem um tutorial para configurar o zoneminder
<Riddell> ** Qt Quick talk in #ubuntu-classroom shortly
<aguinaldo> hello
<aguinaldo> I am with problam in Kubuntu with apt-get update
<aguinaldo> I am received error messenger
<James147> aguinaldo: what error?
<aguinaldo> just moment I will look the log
<aguinaldo> Error Type:
<aguinaldo> Error Value: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, exceptions.SystemError found
<aguinaldo> File : /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/apt/aptBackend.py, line 2216, in
<aguinaldo> main()
<aguinaldo> File : /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/apt/aptBackend.py, line 2213, in main
<FloodBotK1> aguinaldo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aguinaldo> run(args, options.single)
<aguinaldo> James147 I posted in http://paste.ubuntu.com/463090/
<aguinaldo> I am using the Kubuntu 10.04
<James147> aguinaldo: :S dosnt sound like apt-get (what hapens if you run: sudo apt-get update?)
<aguinaldo> the problam in apt-get update is medibuntu.org
<aguinaldo> the autentication is not correct
<thomasfuston> I change colorscheme of kde, after that gtk2 apps completly black, after changed back to default colorscheme gtks apps still black, i reinstalled qtcurve, but no effect still gtk apps are black and not usable any idea?
<thomasfuston> no one any idea do i really have to reinstall the whole system ??
<isti37> hello everyone, anyone knows why kopete isn't working with Yahoo, it crashes when It tries to get my list.
<dillon> anyone know some good themes/
<ridin> -
<Marble> hi
<Marble> please help me
<ridin> hi ask your question
<ridin> asking to ask is not helpful for us to help you
<Marble> what shud i do to play .mkv and .rmvb and other formats to play in kubuntu
<Marble> i am a new user in linux
<Marble> i dont know any thing deeply
<James147> Marble: Install "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<James147> Marble: what will allow you to play most things including .mkv
<Marble> where can i find it to install
<Marble> i am not havin a net connection in my house
<Marble> so can i download it here and use in home??
<mimmo> kommen
<ridin> marble, ?
<Marble> s
<mimmo> ich sterbre
<ridin> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ridin> er...
<mimmo> hallo
<ridin> i have no clue the language
<kaddi> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kaddi> prolly
<mimmo> non ce nessuno
<Marble> so i was askin if i download the restricted extras can i install it in my home where i am not havin net
<ridin> uh
<Marble> ridin?
<ridin> i'm not sure, i'm not very good with linux
<Marble> ok man
<Pici> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Pici> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<James147> Marble: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/kubuntu-restricted-extras  for lucid
<ridin> yeah, i was about to say that
<CQ> hello, I have the problem with virtuoso-t eating cycles like crazy... I found the bug report, but how do I fix it locallyß I don't inderstand the suggestion inthe bug
<Marble> thanks guys
<CQ> the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/578215
<Marble> hey james
<Marble> kubuntu-restricted-extras 36 in i386 (Release)
<Marble> kubuntu-restricted-extras 39 in i386 (Release)
<Marble> which shud i download
<Marble> ??
<FloodBotK1> Marble: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ridin> the latest one
<ridin> '39
<ridin> '
<Marble> no man
<Marble> these must be something like win 32bit or 64bit like that
<ridin> oh
<ridin> they are both 32bit
<Pici> Marble: kubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage.  You'll need all the pacakges that it depends on.
<Pici> http://apt.alturl.com/ can get that for you, but it is going to be a lot of packages and isn't going to be quick to download.
<Marble> i am new to linux
<Marble> so wat you mean is i have to download all things in the list
<Marble> that i get in search
<Marble> ??
<ridin> yes
<mcurran> Anyone still using kde3 here?
<Guest72776> hey i cant get amarok to play mp3s
<Guest72776> can anyone help me
<James147> Guest72776: install "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Guest72776> oh ok thank you!
<vbgunz> Is Kubuntu still working on papercuts?
<maco> yes
<vbgunz> I need to report a bug about how hard it is to report a bug on launchpad... seriously?
<jussi> vbgunz: extremely simple
<jussi> vbgunz: what package is the bug in?
<vbgunz> you don't do it at launchpad do you?
<vbgunz> its not a bug, a frigging paper cut that burns me up
<jussi> vbgunz: which package?
<vbgunz> jussi: in konqueror
<jussi> vbgunz: help -> report bug (or similar wording)
<jussi> vbgunz: alternately: ubuntu-bug konqueror
<vbgunz> but its not really a bug in the sense of broken. more in semantics. I thought this would be a papercut and probably forever ignored at kde
<jussi> vbgunz: that process sends it to LP
<vbgunz> thanks, I didn't know that. just its not really a bug, just a severe annoyance. I was hoping the papercuts idea had it's own submission process
<yofel> vbgunz: we have a papercuts project for simple annoying issues, https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts (should be made more public I guess)
<yofel> vbgunz: did you already file the bug?
<greenman35> i got a question
<greenman35> how do u uninstall kubuntu
<vbgunz> yofel, yeah I submitted the bug, which most likely belongs in papercuts, see here what I mention https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=244544
<vbgunz> yofel: thanks for the link, I'll probably submit there too
<yofel> vbgunz: give me the papercuts bug then too, you can link both on launchpad
<vbgunz> yofel here it is on launchpad https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/605180
<vbgunz> its really just a semantic bug, it's not broken just doing it wrong imho. I think it definitely fits the papercut idea
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I was just trying it here (KDE 4.5rc2) and when I open the find files dialog the edit box has the focus, so that seems fixed already
<yofel> let me find someone else to confirm it
<vbgunz> man if it's fixed in 4.5, it's about time
<James147> yofel: vbgunz: yeah same here, Find files/folders focues on "Named" field when it opens from konq on kde 4.5 RC2
<yofel> good :)
<vbgunz> man, thats awesome, we just need somebody with 4.4.5 to confirm I aint crazy
<vbgunz> heh
<vbgunz> KDE 4.5 RC1 had some serious nvidia regressions, did any of you experience them and have they improved in RC2?
<yofel> I'm using maverick with 4.5 and nvidia and it *is* slow, but that's mostly noticible in gtk apps, I'm not sure if it's an nvidia issue
<vbgunz> yofel you using the nvidia binary from the repos?
<yofel> yes, meaning 256
<James147> yofel: #ubuntu+1  for maverick support :)
<vbgunz> me too
<vbgunz> yofel have you tweaked out your xorg for some performance?
<yofel> nope
<vbgunz> yofel it helps plenty
<MaVe> MAVERICK
<yofel> vbgunz: if you really want to discuss that let's move to +1 ^^
<MaVe> why did they have to name it maverick
<MaVe> it nickalerts me
<James147> MaVe: :) can your client not do case sensitive searcing?
<James147> ^^highlighting
<MaVe> James147: no, I wished it had some kind of ignore list
<MaVe> for nickalerts
<James147> MaVe: what are you using?
<MaVe> mIRC with nbs-irc script
<vbgunz> yofel did you get my messages?
<rav> hello. i just enabled public_html in apache and the php scripts in it are not been parsed. all browsers ask to save or open the file. is this a bug on lucid?
<rav> phpmyadmin works, for some reason
<donaldbrasco> can anyone here help me set up my iphone os4 on kubuntu 10.04?
<donaldbrasco> kubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it anywhere
<fartboner> anyone alive to help a newbie?
<James147> !ask | fartboner
<ubottu> fartboner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fartboner> haha okay. I downloaded NVIDIA drivers for my card from nvidia.com and i can't seem to run it via terminal; it's saying i don't have permissions
<melissawm> fartboner: have you tried using sudo in front of the command?
<James147> fartboner: chmod u+x FILENAME   then ./FILENAME
<James147> fartboner: sorry, the last one should be sudo ./FILENAME
<fartboner> i've tried using sudo, it then says command not found, but i'll try James147's solution
<fartboner> well damn, thanks guys
<James147> fartboner: what chmod u+x FILENAME dose is it give the owner of the file (which should be you) premission to execute the program
<fartboner> i appreciate the help, thanks again
<fartboner> Okay, now i have another problem. I have to kill X, but im not really sure how.
<fartboner> I used ctrl+alt+f1 to attempt to install, but not too sure how to kill x server from there.
<James147> fartboner: logout (not needed but its cleaner to do taht first) then press alt+crtl+f1  this will take you to a virtual terminal, then run "sudo service kdm stop" top stop kdm (and x)
<blain> ps aux | grep xserver
<fartboner> okay, i'll try that. i'll come back if i have anymore trouble
<James147> fartboner: to start it again run "sudo service kdm start" then alt+ctrl+f7 (possibally 8 or 9.... if 7 dosent work) if the previous command dosnt take you back to the loginmanager
<fartboner> okay brb
<darthganesh> where is X11R6 located in kubuntu
<jcgs> darthganesh: which bit of X11R6 are you referring to? there is an X executable in /usr/bin if that's what you mean?
<darthganesh> jcgs: I am installing program named 'sis'.In it default location for x11 is /usr/X11R6 in makefile. I don't found any such folder there.
<jcgs> hmmm, presumably it is trying to find the X11 libraries to link with
<jcgs> do you have the xorg-dev package installed?
<darthganesh> jcgs: right now I m installing it
<[daemon]> Whitor: then why do you blame it on her
<jcgs> darthganesh: also, sources probably shouldn't provide you with a makefile directly, thhe configure script should generate it
<darthganesh> jcgs: there is no configure script in it
<BenPA> I am trying to reinstall grub on harddrive with livecd ... how do I find the harddrive ... I sought out faq used hda and sda but I am missing something
<darthganesh> jcgs: Actually I m trying to install program 'ALLCN'. which I downloaded from here http://www.princeton.edu/~cad/projects.html . I really require help to install it.
<fartboner_> having a bit of problem with my nvidia install regarding /usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko
<darthganesh> jcgs: I installed xorg-dev. What now I should do.
<James147> BenPA: harddrives in lunix are at /dev/[h|s]d[a-z]   meaning /dev/hda or /dev/sdb... (note newer drivers tend to be sd.. i havent seen one listed as hd is along time
<James147> BenPA: with a being your first harddrive, b your second
<BenPA> James147: correct that's what I used and it saud device for /boot" Not found or not a block device
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<James147> BenPA: Spifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<James147> BenPA: given you are running karmic or lucid with grub 2 :)
<fartboner> I fixed my previous problem with my Nvidia driver install. It has installed now, but upon returning to my desktop, it throws me back to tty1. To get back here i had to edit xorg.conf and change the driver to fbdev.
<fartboner> upon viewing /var/log/Xorg.0.log: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<darthganesh> I run make command for installing perticular software. It displays lot of messages. And at last I got make: [all] Error 1 (ignored)
<darthganesh> .How should I find where error occured
<fartboner> darthganesh: depends on the software, most logs would be found in /var/log
<James147> fartboner: I had that problem when I tryed the onces from the nvidia site :( I ended up not bothering with them and jsut using the ones in the repos. Although the problem is probally fixable I dident want to spend the time on finding one :)
<fartboner> James147: how might i uninstall the nvidia drivers from the site?
<James147> fartboner: nvidia-uninstall if i remember right (as root from terminal without x running)
<fartboner> James147: ah thanks, might you know how to enable my wifi without kdm running? i hate going back and forth, logging in when i can just use ircii from the terminal
<James147> fartboner: then delete the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rerunning kdm. Once in kde again you can easaly install the nvidia drivers using jockey-kde
<fartboner> James147: jockey-kde? is that supplied or will i have to apt-get install that?
<James147> fartboner: not really have looked into it breafly but could never be bother to try to get it to work :)
<James147> fartboner: its installed (listed as hardware drivers un kmenu)
<fartboner> James147: alright, here goes nothing; i'll be right back to report my results
<owner> have a headphones with a microphone and i cannot get it working in Skype can some 1 help me pls
<darthganesh> what is error 127 in make
<fartboner> it's me again. after uninstalling my nvidia and deleting xorg.conf i can't login.
<fartboner> everytime i try to, it shows the harddrive portion of the KDE loading screen then throws me back to the login screen after a little bit of display corruption
#kubuntu 2010-07-14
<roger___> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<fartboner> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<roger___> maco: ping
<maco> roger___: pong
<fartboner> James147: still here?
<roger___> maco: knowanything about Microphones?
<James147> fartboner: yup
<fartboner> James147: i can't login now
<maco> i know mine doesnt work and wont work til i get around to reading the azalia hardware spec and fixing the driver
<roger___> ouch
<roger___> ok
<James147> fartboner: hmm,
<roger___> Where would be a good place to find out about Mic issues?
<fartboner> James147: like, it shows me the login screen, which is more than what it used to, but now i can't login without getting thrown back to the login screen
<James147> fartboner: can you try loggin in with a new user (you can use adduser command to create a new user "man adduser" for more info) this will show if its a config problem or osmething worst
<fartboner> James147: okay, i'll try that
<roger___> maco: how far away is the Sound options in KDE from Alsa?
<fartboner> James147: hold on, upon switching to tty1 i see an error: [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon
<James147> fartboner: hmm
<kate> k
<maco> roger___: kmix, if you view the full mixer, should match
<roger___> maco: ah that's another issue kmix has dissappeared and won't open
<maco> interesting...
<kate> :0)
<fartboner> James147: anyway, added another user and still no dice, same issue
<roger___> can't get the applet and can't get it to open from the terminal
<maco> roger___: does it give an error when you try typing in kmix in the terminal?
<roger___> kate: can you see if maco can help you get kmix working?
<kate> ok
<roger___> maco: kate has the microphone and kmix issue
<maco> ok
<James147> fartboner: never seen that error before and cant find much help on it sorry :( I found this: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=234245 which should get you back to a gui (although on vesa drivers) from there you might beabl to use jockey-kde to install the nvidia drivers again
<fartboner> James147: okay, i just hope that fedora and kubuntu have that solution in common
<James147> fartboner: if they use grub2 it should be fine :)
<roger___> kate: open terminal and type kmix and tell maco if it says anything
<maco> roger___: she's talkingto me in pm
<roger___> maco: Ah brilliant :)
<roger___> thanks
<fartboner> James147: well, how might i access the boot options? grub doesn't really give me a chance
<James147> e
<James147> fartboner: "e"
<fartboner> okay
<James147> fartboner: then "b" to boot after you have added that line to the end
<fartboner> James147: i continuously tapped e while booting but it still booted to the login screen
<James147> fartboner: press esc if the grub prompt is hidden
<fartboner> James147: i'll try that
<James147> fartboner: select the kernel version you want to boot and press e
<fartboner> James147: doesn't do anything, just returns to login screen after booting; i might not be using grub? i installed via text installation with LVM
<James147> fartboner: and you can still not login?
<fartboner> nope
<fartboner> James147: nope*
<James147> fartboner: and it still dosent work with a the new user?
<fartboner> James147: i can't get around to changing the boot options
<James147> fartboner: you should be using grub :S all kubuntu installs I know of do
<fartboner> James147: i just don't get an option or prompt. i get "error: no disk" then it tries to boot into kubuntu
<James147> fartboner: :S
<fartboner> James147: i might just have to reinstall and do it the right way; damn updates take so long though!
<James147> fartboner: not sure what to do... you could try reinstalling the nvidia drivers again see if that helps :( but a reinstll might be easier
<fartboner> James147: if i could, i would. i don't have wifi in my terminal so i can't apt-get anything
<James147> fartboner: do you not still have the nvidia installer?
<fartboner> James147: yeah i do, i thought you meant installing it via apt-get install nvidia-current; im reinstalling now
<jcgs> fartboner: have you tried the 'recovery mode' option in the grub menu?
<James147> jcgs: think that will take you to a commandline prompt, which he has access to
 * James147 goes off to see the recover mode options
<fartboner> James147: okay, after reinstallign the drivers and editing my xorg.conf to have fbdev instead of the nvidia driver selected, i'm able to login, but no closer to getting the drivers operational
<James147> fartboner: now try installing nvidia-current (or using jockey-kde)
<fartboner> James147: with the binaries still installed?
<James147> fartboner: worth a shot :S
<fartboner> James147: okay, lets try that
<James147> fartboner: or try uninstalling nvidia again but leaving xorg :S
<James147> xorg.conf ^^
<fartboner> James147: thats what i did originally, then deleted it after it didn't work
<fartboner> James147: but anywho, where is jockey again?
<James147> fartboner: btw, why fbdev, not hear of that?
<fartboner> James147: it's what works, i dunno
<James147> fartboner: "hardware drivers" it is called (i tend to alt+f2 > type: jockey-kde)
<fartboner> ah okay
<fartboner> James147: yeah, i found it thanks
<BluesKaj> that's some nick , must be all of 13yrs old, to think that's funny
<aguja85> how do you enable 3d desktop effects?
<James147> aguja85: generally; system settings > desktop effects... but as for '3d effect' that might depends on what video driver you are using
<aguja85> James147: iḿ using nvidia propietary driver
<James147> aguja85: then you sould be able to use 3d effects
<aguja85> James147: yes, but where is the option
<James147> aguja85: generally; system settings > desktop effects..
<aguja85> James147: thanks
<fartboner> James147: everything is in order, thanks man
<fartboner> James147: i had to edit my xorg.conf for my laptop specific stuff, like a custom edid and the usedisplaydevice option
<fartboner> James147: hitting the shower and headed to the movies. thanks again bromigo
<jschall> anyone using kubuntu on an ASUS eee 1001p-mu17?
<cato37> i changed a lot of the management permisions trying to get the system to see cd's yesterday. what are the default  'privileges and groups' settings in the advanced system settings of the 'user management' tool?
<aguja85> what is the default path where the jdk installs?
<LnxPrplxd> Few questions from a noob here: after putting in my username password, why do I get an additional sudp password prompt box?
<well_laid_lawn> LnxPrplxd: where does this happen?
<LnxPrplxd> on boot you get a username and password box - then you enter that and another pops up labeled sudopassword box or something
<well_laid_lawn> LnxPrplxd: what user are you logging in as?
<LnxPrplxd> my normal username
<well_laid_lawn> LnxPrplxd: have you set something to start that needs sudo ?
<LnxPrplxd> well not that I know - fresh install 1 day old - booted twice
<LnxPrplxd> does it do this by default
<LnxPrplxd> all I installed was poprietary drivers for video?
<well_laid_lawn> LnxPrplxd: did you do the cd check before installing?
<LnxPrplxd> only verified burn, did not do actual verify under installer
<well_laid_lawn> LnxPrplxd: you could check who owns your home folder with   ls -lh   in a terminal
<LnxPrplxd> It looks like I am the correct user
<LnxPrplxd> lets move to next issue, Whats with this KDE Wallet bothering me for passwords
<well_laid_lawn> LnxPrplxd: set it's password to blank/nothing then
<LnxPrplxd> does not accept no password
<well_laid_lawn> LnxPrplxd: it's never done that here...
<LnxPrplxd> I licked on my user account in system and it would not let me use a blank pasword
<LnxPrplxd> are you on the latest version
<well_laid_lawn> LnxPrplxd: there's a config for kwallet
<LnxPrplxd> is Kwallet advisable - I thought secure computing means not storing your paswords on the machine
<well_laid_lawn> LnxPrplxd: they're not stored in plain text - it is your choice to use it or not
<LnxPrplxd> ok maybe I should disable it for now, how do do that
<James147> LnxPrplxd: its 'more' secure to not store password on your mechine... even more secure to not store you pasword at all.. and even more secure to use 20 character long randomly generated password :) at some point you have to give up on security for convienence
<James147> LnxPrplxd: kwallet is more secure then using the same password for every service
<LnxPrplxd> agreed - I dont store them and I dont use the same - but I have to admit I am not using 20 characters
<LnxPrplxd> what can ya do
<LnxPrplxd> so far I am loving the interface over gnome - I am very new to KDE and also new to linux
<James147> LnxPrplxd: Welcome, and hope you enjoy the stay :)
<LnxPrplxd> I loaded the Nvidia driver and my fonts all look different - like not smoothed - whats that all about - sizing seems different vs default driver
<James147> LnxPrplxd: loaded the driver from where?
<LnxPrplxd> well from whereever it offered it from
<James147> LnxPrplxd: kubuntu advised you to install it? (probally though jockey-kde then)
<LnxPrplxd> well - let me go and find where and how I loaded it
<LnxPrplxd> I seem to have windows transparency now - but things look different
<James147> LnxPrplxd: you can try configuring the fonts in System settings > Appearance > Fonts
<LnxPrplxd> Looks like I loaded driver version 195.36.24
<James147> LnxPrplxd: sounds about right :) not noticed that version screw up fonts though :S
<cato37> is there a good program that isolates duplicate files in order to erase the duplicates?
<LnxPrplxd> is there a quick way I can show you two screenshots?
<LnxPrplxd> to compare
<James147> cato37: can only think of kleansweep even though thats a kde 3.4.x program :(
<James147> !pastebin
<cato37> James147: k.
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LnxPrplxd> BOOT FROM LIVE CD LOOK - before drivers - http://imagebin.org/105214
<LnxPrplxd> http://imagebin.org/105215 - after drivers - note how thin the fonts looks -
<James147> LnxPrplxd: System settings > apperance > Fonts   you can enable sub pixel hinting there
<LnxPrplxd> I dont see that option there
<LnxPrplxd> force fonts dip or use anti aliasing
<James147> LnxPrplxd: anti aliasing
<LnxPrplxd> thats what I thought - enabling that now and opening a new program to see the change
<LnxPrplxd> darn - still nothing
<James147> :S
<LnxPrplxd> I thin kI found it
<James147> Where?
<LnxPrplxd> Well there was an options box or similar and in thre was subpixel
<LnxPrplxd> but that still is not it - the live cd fonts were nice and thick
<LnxPrplxd> strange
<LnxPrplxd> Use anti alising=enabled and then configure within that
<LnxPrplxd> What should my general font be
<James147> LnxPrplxd: I have Fonts > General: "Sans Serif 9"
<James147> LnxPrplxd: but feel free to change them to what looks best for you
<LnxPrplxd> yes I understand - but all I want is how it looked when I ran the live cd and or before I loaded the driver I dont get it
<LnxPrplxd> why would loading a driver change the look of the fonts?
<James147> LnxPrplxd: I dont know why it would :S it dident here and I have the same driver you do :S
<LnxPrplxd> did you see my two screenshots?
<LnxPrplxd> Dont you agree the after looks thin?
<James147> LnxPrplxd: I wouldent say they look any thinner... after ones look slightly larger
<LnxPrplxd> I made it 12 trying to fix it
<James147> LnxPrplxd: try forcing the DPI to 96
<LnxPrplxd> it lost its thickness and smoothness
<LnxPrplxd> also now setting it back to 9 has made this text tiny in this window
<James147> LnxPrplxd: try creating a new user... see how the fonts are there (will show if its a config problem or a system problem)
<LnxPrplxd> good idea -
<LnxPrplxd> brb
<LnxPrplxd> arg where do I add a user
<aguja85> is it possible  with a mail client to only download unread mails?
<James147> System settings > advanced > user magment
<James147> aguja85: they dont do that?
<aguja85> James147: i think by default its gets all the mails both read and unread
<James147> aguja85: all mail not previously downloaded ^^ (by that client at least)  do all mail server keep read/unread data?
<aguja85> James147: yes, the problem was that it was the first time i was downloading. it wasn t so dramatic, it was quite fast because it only download the headers of each mail. 5 years using  gmail... thanks
<cato37> i changed the settings trying to get the cd player to work yesterday. what are the default system settings->advanced tab->user management->user accounts->default user ->privileges and settings?
<LnxPrplxd> Ok - same issue under new user - how do I revert back to default driver?
<LnxPrplxd> video driver
<James147> LnxPrplxd: easiest way should be to delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<James147> LnxPrplxd: I advice moving it rather then deleting :)
<LnxPrplxd> James = do I need a reboot after that?
<LnxPrplxd> sp back it up and move it then reboot?
<James147> LnxPrplxd: reboot, no... restart X yes :) (naturally rebooting restarts x in the process)  but you can just restart X by loging out and clicking one of the menus and selecting restart X server or similar  (or press alt+pint screen +k)
<James147> LnxPrplxd: one of the great things about linux is a reboot is rarly `required` but can be done if its easier :) in this case restraing X is quite easy and faster then rebooting
<cato37> James147: i dont suppose you would know what the default privilege and user settings are in user management?
<James147> cato37: you can create a new user to see... although the "first" user (one created at install) is in extra groups to "new" users :(
<James147> cato37: i suggest not removing yourself from admin (or adm) as that will stop you being able to use sudo :D and lose you root access
<cato37> James147: good idea with creating a new user account. . i am trying to find documentation. i am sure it is somewhere. k. thanx for the advice with the sude.
<James147> cato37: otherthen that I am in currently in; dialout, cdrom, plugdev, lpadmin and sambashare
<cato37> James147: thanx. i knew i had 5 but didnt remember which
<James147> cato37: well i have 7 :)
<cato37> erk
<James147> cato37: fairly sure sambashare was one i added my self to... but i cant remember
<cato37> James147: sambashare is something i will need when i hook up to the home network. roomates and i have a two ms pcś and wifi
<James147> cato37: then you will need to install samba :) and I suggest using user shares (thats what that group is for) via the "net usershare" command... at least thats what the new samba UI is ment to be doing :)
<LnxPrplxd> everything seems tiny again even though I deleted my xorg
<James147> LnxPrplxd: not sure what to do then :S
<LnxPrplxd> what resolution would the lvie cd run in?
<James147> LnxPrplxd: iI think its try to get your native resalution
<James147> much the same way not having an xorg.conf file would :p
<LnxPrplxd> ok well i hate to reinstall again
<LnxPrplxd> where I control the proprietary drivers?
<cato37> k.
<James147> LnxPrplxd: nvidia drivers can be configured by "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<James147> but I dont really see anything that might help with fonts in there
<LnxPrplxd> well for example the text in this chat window os about 70% smaller than it was before I loaded the drive and I cannot explain how a driver would do that
<James147> LnxPrplxd: nor can I :(
<LnxPrplxd> I guess I will have to reload and reload driver just to confirm I am not crazy
<James147> LnxPrplxd: wonder what happens if you install the driver on the live cd? (should work, for taht session only :)  )
<LnxPrplxd> ok let me try that
<LnxPrplxd> Where will I need to go for that once I am in -
<LnxPrplxd> I thought a windows pops up and asks me about prop drivers
<James147> LnxPrplxd: try running "jockey-kde" (called Hardware drivers in the menu, but I find alt+f2 quicker)  if thats not there run this in terminal "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install nvidia-current"
<ubuntu> This is LnxPerplexed I am back on as LIVE SESSION - how do I install the .run driver file I downloaded from the Nvidia site while in a live session?
<cato37> good evening all.
<ubuntu> how do I install a .run driver file
<vbgunz> ubuntu: chmod +X "the .run file"
<vbgunz> ubuntu: did you do that?
<vbgunz> ubuntu it's +x not +X, sorry
<ubuntu> no - question - is it safe to run the latest drive on the nvidia site vs what comes up n the hardware repo?
<ubuntu> chmod +x filename
<vbgunz> ubuntu: one sec
<vbgunz> ubuntu you sure you can run the 256.35 driver?
<ubuntu> vbgunz: tried that no repsonse
<vbgunz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<vbgunz> thats a ppa for the 256.35 drivers
<ubuntu> I dont know I just went and go tht leatest one like I did on windows
<vbgunz> I use that ppa with a gtx260 and it's good
<ubuntu> does this not work under linux?
<vbgunz> ubuntu: if you try and avoid run files, you make your life easier
<vbgunz> if you really want to use the run file you can but you gotta jump through a few hoops
<vbgunz> you can do the exact same thing right now, the better and recommended way
<vbgunz> use the ppa to do it
<ubuntu> no thats ok - I loaded on from the repo and it seemed to screw with my font sizes and made everything look tiny -
<ubuntu> unsure why
<vbgunz> its easy and a piece of cake to install and easy to uninstall
<ubuntu> so now i am in a live session trying to test - but I dont think I can from alive session right?
<vbgunz> ubuntu: you not understanding though really, the ppa only opens your options for newer packages
<vbgunz> it doesn't do anything else to your system especially mess around with font sizes
<ubuntu> well - I know what your saying but I swear something went wrong
<vbgunz> ubuntu: after installing nvidia from any source, run or deb you gotta reboot not jut restart x though you might get away with it but most likely not see the best results
<ubuntu> ok so I am confused - lets say I reload Kubuntu fresh - what driver do I want for say an Nvidia GEFORCE 8600
<ubuntu> I did reboot thats when I logged in and got tiny fonts
<vbgunz> not sure about that, which one works for you on windows?
<vbgunz> is it legacy or the latest?
<ubuntu> checked the fonts and sizes were the same as the live cd but they were tuiny looking
<vbgunz> ubuntu: probably to do with your dpi
<vbgunz> thats not too hard to change through system settings and through xorg
<ubuntu> I am sure Windows 7 would allow me to load the latest thats shows as available for the 8600 on the NV site
<vbgunz> then you should be able to use the latest driver from the repo I gave you
<ubuntu> dpi - ok where does that get adjusted - I think I played with that trying to fix it but looked bad still
<ubuntu> also the aliasing seemed off tried turning that on and off
<vbgunz> there in the same place in system settings under appearance > fonts I think
<vbgunz> not sure though, one sec
<vbgunz> yeah, look and feel, appearance, fonts
<ubuntu> that seems to be this one 256.35-0ubuntu2~xup
<ubuntu> yea I played with DPI and it was not it
<ubuntu> its wierd
<vbgunz> you can try setting your dpi in your xorg file
<ubuntu> ok - what is this ppa you sent me - how do I get a file from it -
<vbgunz> In your monitor section add this > Option   "DPI" "99 x 99"
<ubuntu> I see the same driver listed in the ppa as on the nvidia site
<vbgunz> ubuntu:  you know how to open krunner?
<vbgunz> type in kpackagekit and hit run
<ubuntu> let me do this - let me boot back into my actual install and out of this love cd and lets continue this
<vbgunz> its Alt+F2 by default I think
<ubuntu> I have deleted after backing mup my nvidia xorg file
<vbgunz> not sure if I would be around, I am waiting on pizza
<vbgunz> you can write this down and get access to the latest official binary from a safe ppa
<vbgunz> absolutely highly recommend vs ever trying to loop yourself with a run file
<ubuntu> yea this is where I went - I got the driver from kpackage that hosed me
<vbgunz> ubuntu: but how did it hose you?
<ubuntu> I seacrhed for nvidia
<ubuntu> example - right now this text looks nice - if I loaded the driver and rebooted the text comes in tiny
<ubuntu> makes no sense
<vbgunz> do you know how to edit xorg?
<ubuntu> eve though its san 9 etc
<ubuntu> sure I can edit xorg  - I have it backed up
<vbgunz> good thing
<ubuntu> so add this option thing?
<ubuntu> is that what you mean by editing
<vbgunz> I am not sure if you have to disable dpi in your system settings *but* you can add this option to your monitor section in xorg -> Option   "DPI" "99 x 99"
<vbgunz> its obviously a bit bigger than 96 DPI
<vbgunz> ubuntu: what not make your fonts bigger the easier way? just do it through system settings fonts?
<ubuntu> its hard to explain - they did not look the same - they were all thin and tiny
<vbgunz> well, you can try restarting x a few times until the dpi is what you want
<ubuntu> I guess its related to sub pixel smoothing or anti aliasing but I could not get it to look like the live cd after I loaded the prop driver
<vbgunz> but you have more room to customize using xorg but still not sure if you have to disable the dpi handling in system settings
<ubuntu> ok - how I restart X usually without rebot
<vbgunz> you can log out then hit the power system and restart from there
<vbgunz> or go to tty1 and do a sudo service kdm restart
<ubuntu> i thought there was like a control k print screen or something
<vbgunz> oh yeah, but that don't work out the box no more
<vbgunz> something about nozap or dontzap option
<ubuntu> ok ill play with it somemore
<vbgunz> what I do which is easiest is safely logout and restart x
<ubuntu> What am I looking for in Kpackage - in the search box?
<vbgunz> ubuntu check this and look at the adding a ppa repo part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubuntu> ok I know how to lcik to add the other repos
<ubuntu> so I want to add those unsported repos?
<vbgunz> yeah, their safe, its only one
<vbgunz> from experience, well, it works for me just fine I got the 256.35 driver
<ubuntu> So I want Multiverse and Restricted
<ubuntu> and maybe the 256 is from Multi which is not enabled
<vbgunz> I believe those have the 195.24 or something so version
<vbgunz> thats even better for you if you don't like adding repos
<ubuntu> hmm well I am trying that and I cant find this listing for 256 at all
<vbgunz> gotta go, pizza here, ubuntu, adding the ppa repo is safe just not officially supported. it does contain the latest driver. check the repositores how to link I sent you for adding the ppa. remember the dpi monitor option as that might help. good luck I might be around later
<naftilos76> hello, how do i do firestarter to appear in Kubuntu with a decent GUI? Should i install any Gnome pkgs? Its' interface is ugly!
<enzoplex> What is the channel for the Ubuntu server?
<commander_> how do i enable 3 monitors on ati 5series
<dan_> errr...anybody experienced any issues with virtualbox not recognizing a cdrom drive?
<enzoplex> dan_: I have that issue from time to time. It will usually resolve itself when I restart VirtualBox. I'm using XP in VirtualBox, if that matters.
<dan_> enzoplex:  I'll give it a shot.  I'm running xp in vbox as well.  I just temporarily got around the problem by mapping the cdrom drive like a shared folder.
<enzoplex> dan_: I am not in front of my computer at this time to give you my setup, but I know I have it as its own CD drive.
<dan_> I'll putz with it.  At least I know it can be done:)
<dan_> I run a vbox for one reason:  excel.  How's that for a kick in the ass?  An entire operating system to run _one_ program.
<enzoplex> dan_: I run it for quicken. You can use OpenOffice for Excel.
<dan_> enzoplex:  I wish it were true :)  OOO is good.  Don't get me wrong.  But for a lot of stuff in my scope of needs excel just has the edge.  (I already put on my flame retardent suit)
<trax_> What is the general channel for just BS talk?
<thenappy> hi everybody
<thenappy> i want install X os on my laptop
<cafeteria> Whenever I try to use OTR encryption in Kopete, the program crashes while trying to generate the key.
<thenappy> so i have only ubuntu on
<thenappy> now i wat i do ?
<cafeteria> Has anyone run into this problem?
<trax_> Wish i could help you guys but i'm a complete n00b
<trax_> i don't think many 'gurus' are on tonight
<unni> i want to run swf2jar software pls help
<unni>  i want to run swf2jar software pls help
<cafeteria> Whenever I try to use OTR encryption in Kopete, the program crashes while trying to generate the key. I've tried pidgin. It has a diferent bug with OTR, and I don't like it, anyway.
<unni> fuck off dont use it
<maco> unni: excuse me? watch your mouth
<unni> sorry
<unni> [13:34] <unni> i want to run swf2jar software pls help
<unni>  i want to run swf2jar software pls help
<maco> i dont know how, and im about to head to bed, but as thats not a kde specific question, give #ubuntu a try
<unni> done still not working
<cafeteria> Try learning some grammar and manners, too.
<unni> i said sorry sorry
<unni> pls help in using swf2jar
<unni> response someone
<unni> ok i quit
<unni> thanks for the corporation with me Love you all
<trax_> ahh peace and quiet its so under rated...
<cafeteria> Whenever I try to use OTR encryption in Kopete, the program crashes while trying to generate the key.
<camilosebastianl> hola alguien habla español?
<camilosebastianl> tengo conflictos con el apagado y el reiniciado de mi equipo
<Misterio> camilosebastianl: Sí, pero para soporte en español puedes ir a #kubuntu-es, aunque habrá poca gente
<Misterio> camilosebastianl: Aquí sólo se permite en Español
<Misterio> oops, inglés
<jillsmitt> where can i create open gpg key in kubuntu?
<Misterio> jillsmitt: http://utils.kde.org/projects/kgpg/
<jillsmitt> Misterio: thx
<Misterio> You're welcome
<camilosebastianl> on mi ubuntu
<camilosebastianl> igual estoy feliz con mi ubuntu
<Guest27925> hi
<Guest27925> just upgraded to 10.04...and KPackageManagement screen always empty
<robin___> hi
<robin___> just upgraded to 10.04....KPackageManagement screen now always empty in 'Software Management' page (Software updates works ok)
<robin___> Laptop networking stops after power sleep mode....can someone help pleas
<robin___> t
<robin___> hi
<coz_> hey guys..a couple of things... first... how to get wallpaper to stretch across both monitors on dual monitor set up or at least mirror on the secondary monitor...and  second   I use cairo dock at the top of the screen but icons want tomove "under" the dock...any way to remedy both of these issues?
<robin___> upgraded to 10.04...SoftwareManager now empty - any ideas?
<coz_> hey guys... what is this "bar" above the panel at the bottom?  it is not on my other system?  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/snapshot1.png
<poyntz> does Alt+F2 not work in kde 4.4?
<coz_> hey guys   any way to  stretch a wallpaper    onto secondary monitor or at least  mirror it on the secondary?
<RaGNORAK> samba seems to like mocking me way too much  :(
<Ezro> Hey, can someone help me with my kmail, please?
<Ezro> It won't check my mail anymore.
<SilverCode> Ezro : what happens when you try check your mail?
<Ezro> It's grayed out.
<Ezro> I can't click it at all :-/
<SilverCode> Ezro: have you specified mail accounts?
<Ezro> Ya, I think so?
<Ezro> It says my email in the identifier thing
<SilverCode> Ezro: are you talking about the "Check Mail" button?
<Ezro> Ya.
<SilverCode> Ezro: ok, so you have an identity set up under identities
<Ezro> Ya.
<SilverCode> Ezro: do you have accounts set up under accounts?
<Ezro> My kontact won't even load now.
<Ezro> Kubuntu has been acting up lately.
<SilverCode> Ezro: Don't feel bad, my Kubuntu fucks up all the time
<Ezro> I had the desktop effects on
<Ezro> And I was in love with it lol
<Ezro> But now the desktop effects don't work properly
<Ezro> And sometimes they just turn off completely
<SilverCode> Ezro: yeah, that used to happen to me too
<Ezro> Alright, my kontact is open
<Ezro> How do I check if my account is set up under accounts?
<SilverCode> Ezro: on the left hand side, click the "Accounts" option
<RaGNORAK> is there anyone here who is  a samba expert or something
<RaGNORAK> this thing is just trying to fuck with me
<SilverCode> Ezro: you should see a list on the right, is there anything in that list?
<Ezro> Hm.. hold on
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ezro> I don't see an "accounts" option anywhere.
<Ezro> I see account wizard, to add accounts.
<Ezro> But no "accounts" option
<SilverCode> Ezro: do you know which version of KMail you are using?
<Ezro> I'm using Kontact.
<Ezro> And this alt-tab effect is bothering me. It used to look so cool and now it looks like garbage.
<SilverCode> Ezro: ok, KMail is a part of Kontact. When you Click ""Settings" in Kontact, do you see a "Configure KMail"?
<Ezro> Yezzir.
<Ezro> And I see my email there.
<Ezro> Identity name: Ezro (default)
<Ezro> And then my email is there
<SilverCode> Ezro: ok, down the left hand side of the "Configure KMail", you shoud see "Identities,Acounts,Apperance,composer,Security,Misc"
<SilverCode> Ezro: you see those?
<Ezro> Yup
<SilverCode> Ezro: right, click on "Accounts"
<SilverCode> Ezro: there should be 2 tabs at the top now, "Receiving" and "Sending"
<Ezro> Ya, there's nothing in receiving.
<SilverCode> Ezro: ok, click "Add..."
<Ezro> K
<SilverCode> Ezro: then do you know your email settings?
<Ezro> I forgot how to configure live mail on here, but I'm googling.
<SilverCode> Ezro: live mail ... as in the Microsoft mail service thingy?
<Ezro> Ya.
<SilverCode> Ezro: heh, then you are on your own :)
<SilverCode> Ezro: you should be able to find the detials you want though and just fill them in. You will then need to do the same for the "Sending" tab and set up an account for sending mail
<RaGNORAK> Fixed it :)
<Ezro> http://windowslivehelp.com/solution.aspx?solutionid=a485233f-206d-491e-941b-118e45a7cf1b
<Ezro> :)
<Ezro> Just need to get it to download my new emails -_-
<Ezro> I absolutely love this Kontact program lol
<Ezro> Best stock program I have ever seen in any OS.
<Ezro> I just need to figure out how to add comments to a pdf now lol
<Ezro> Oh, SilverCode, are you using netbook edition of Kubuntu?
<SilverCode> Ezro: nope
<Ezro> Oh :-/
<Ezro> Would you happen to know how to move this taskbar, though?
<Ezro> When I go to the top of my screen it brings a taskbar
<Ezro> And I don't like it there lol
<SilverCode> Ezro: if I had to hazzard a guess, I would say right click on the desktop, click "Unlock widgets", then a small semi-circle will appear on the right of the taskbar. Click on that, then click on the "Screen Edge" button
<SilverCode> Ezro: I haven't ever looked at the netbook edition of Kubuntu, so that is based on my knowledge of the desktop version
<Ezro> Ah, I'll try that thten
<SilverCode> when I say click the "Screen Edge" button, I mean click and drag to where you would like it to be
<SilverCode> Ezro: then once you are done putting it where you like, right click on the desktop again and cheeck "Lock widgets"
<Ezro> Bleh, couldn't get it.
<SilverCode> Ezro: what happens?
<James147> Ezro: the netbook version is different, to do it (Note: I am on kde 4.5 RC2, I dont know if it was there in 4.4.x) click on the cachew in the bottem corner, it should bring up a popup over the panel that will allow you to drag it (by dragging the "height" button
<James147> SilverCode: Just so you know, there is no semi circle that appears on the netbook planel, and no "panel settings" on right click of it :S
<James147> Ezro: you also will need to unlock the panel :)
<Ezro> Tyvm James147
<James147> Ezro: not sue why they put it at the top :S (generally i have no problem with it there) but the default settings on the netbook make it very hard to click the menu bar of programs, as 1/2 the time the panel pops up :S
<Ezro> Ya
<Ezro> When I'm on Kontact/Google Chrome I constantly bring up the taskbar
<Ezro> I wish I could play d2 in class T_T
<Ezro> I keep getting locked at the server connection page lol
<Misterio> gparted for KDE?
<James147> Misterio: kde partition manager :) (install: partitionmanager)
<Misterio> Okay :)
<estres> Hi there, I have a laptop and Ijust installed kubuntu the last version please help me, I want to configure the touchpad but I can not get access to the options in the Touchpad-System setting tab, the touchpad is working but I would like to make some changes but it does not let me, a little help please
<blain> estres mouse under System Settings ?
<estres> blain: there is a Touchpad section in System Settings I want tou use this tool
<estres> blain: System settings - Keyboard & Mouse - Touchpad
<James147> estres: that control module is now to this release and I havent had much luck with it so far :(
<James147> new ^^
<estres> James147: ok
<James147> estres: I ended up searching the fourms for a manual approch but cant remember what I did :) if you do that I advise looking for newer posts as the way they are configured has changed
<Godfather8850> Hi! does Kubuntu use the same Kernel with Ubuntu?
<James147> Godfather8850: yes
<James147> Godfather8850: it shares the same everything, but the default isntalled packages :S
<Godfather8850> James147, which is the last update?
<James147> Godfather8850: i have 2.6.32-23
<Godfather8850> James147, There is a bug in Ubuntu with the VGA out of Radeons. I was wondering if it is gonna make any difference if I install Kubuntu
<James147> Godfather8850: not sure sorry :(
<James147> Godfather8850: you could try a live cd, see if that has the issue
<BluesKaj> Godfather8850, which radeon ?
<Godfather8850> BlueKaj, X1600
<Godfather8850> BluesKaj, X1600
<BluesKaj> Godfather8850, using the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver?
<Godfather8850> BluesKaj, is this one the default open-source?
<Godfather8850> BluesKaj, It is a big problem for me since when I connect my laptop with the VGA i get a wavy projection in the TV screen
<BluesKaj> Godfather8850, not sure , but the package manager lists your card as supported by this driver. ...I'm an nvidia userso it's difficult for me to tell whether it's the default kernel source driver .
<Godfather8850> BluesKaj, how can I check that?
<BluesKaj> Godfather8850, what kind of tv connection , VGA?
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA , in the terminal , Godfather8850
<Godfather8850> BluesKaj, Yes VGA connection but the image on the TV screen is tooo wavy I don't know what to do
<BluesKaj> Godfather8850, using an adapter/converter from the pc VGA out to the TV in ?
<BluesKaj> Godfather8850, VGA to SCART ?
<rnd`> vga to hdmi
<Godfather8850> BluesKaj, VGA to VGA
<BluesKaj> Godfather8850, open a terminal and type, lspci | grep VGA
<BluesKaj> or copy and paste
<BluesKaj> tell us what the terminal responds
<sorind> i have a problem with the nvidia driver.  After the required reboot  after the driver installation everything works fine, but at the next restart it is very slow, and some kwin effects stop working(blur)
<sorind> i saw that there is a problem with the driver,  and that the solution is to patch xserver
<sorind> but i don't really want to do that
<sorind> i made a little mistake, it isn't the nvidia driver, it's the ati driver
<BluesKaj> sorind, which ati card?
<sorind> Radeon Mobility HD5450
<sorind> when i had ubuntu installed it had no problems with compiz. Only now, in kubuntu it started to misbehave
<kavurt> when my kubuntu is idle for 10 minutes, my monitor turns off. how can I keep it on at all times?
<coz_> hey guys...how to get previews on the desktop of icons etc etc?
<Mamarok> coz_: what do you mean, previews on the desktop?
<coz_> Mamarok,  right now I see icons for images on the desktop but  not the actual preview of the image
<Mamarok> ah, you mean the folder view widget?
<coz_> Mamarok,  well I have folder view set for the desktop
<coz_> Mamarok,  but no previews
<coz_> Mamarok,  I have all of the preview files ticked under folder view
<Mamarok> coz_: which KDE version do you use?
<coz_> Mamarok,  4.5 RC2
<simulacrum> coz_: you should try #kubuntu-devel or #kde-devel this channel is for the stable version
<simulacrum> of the KDE from Kubuntu
<coz_> simulacrum,  okie dokie :)
<Mamarok> coz_: it works here
<Mamarok> simulacrum: not #kubuntu-devel, it is not a support channel, #kde is the place to ask
<coz_> mmm ok let me go there then
<Mamarok> coz_: well, something must be wrong with your settings, it works here
<coz_> Mamarok,   this is a fresh install too
<coz_> let me screenshot it
<simulacrum> let's see..
<Mamarok> coz_: I don't need a screenshot
<Mamarok> and let's take to the other channel
<kavurt> how can I stop my monitor to sleep?
<ncfi1013> in linux by default i dont have to worry about not having a router right?
<blain> ?
<blain> why shouldnt you?
<maco> er... well if you want to route data to more than one computer, you do need one
<maco> of course, you can configure your linux box to BE a router...
<blain> linux routes by default
<ncfi1013> mainly protection from security threats
<maco> routers arent security devices
<blain> it depends on the router
<maco> some routers have NATs, which *still* arent security devices (though some people pretend they are)
<blain> but i still dont get your question right
<Rerix> how to restart gnome from trminal?
<maco> firewalls are security devices, and linux has one built in. in the kernel its called netfilter. in userspace it's iptables, and in the ubuntu world there's a handy little wrapper to make it easier, called ufw
<Misterio> Rerix: logout, and relogin
<blain> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<maco> however, ubuntu has no services listening on any ports by default, so there's nothing anyone could try to connect to anyway
<Rerix> thks
<maco> (which is why it doesnt matter that iptables lacks a default config)
<Rerix> any russians here?
<maco> blain: that a detailed enough answer?
<blain> say what?
<ncfi1013> maco youre very knowledgable thank you
<maco> blain: er not you sorry :P
 * maco getting confused by all the humans
<ncfi1013> dont even know if i spelled that word right...
<blain> just say he's geek
<maco> <-- she
<blain> oh
<blain> didn't know
<aguja85_> any game reccomendations from the repositories?
<blain> sorry about that, won't happen again
<ncfi1013> maco how do i configure my linux box to be a router?
<maco> iptables forwarding rules can do it
<maco> there's also software in the repos to make it easier
<blain> nexuiz?
<maco> ive only ever done it with pure iptables. was a few years ago
<blain> i'm sure there are tons of guides out there
<blain> i actually don't know since my router does it for me
<blain> and it's not linux
<maco> i had to do it in school
<maco> configure one centos vm to be a router between two others
<maco> ncfi1013: youd need to have >1 network interface for starters...
<blain> nice :)
<blain> i've done it in live production ^^
<ncfi1013> what keywords do i use to find info on the net?
<blain> linux router howto
<Quintasan> Hello, did anyone manag to connect Kubuntu to a HDTV?
<afief> How can I diagnose a crash in my Kubuntu? (black screen, ctrl+alt+fn not working, couldn't try ssh because I don't have another pc at hand)
<blain> afief less /var/log/messages
<ncfi1013> oh how stable is lynx by now? i still havent upgraded because of all the issues there still are with plasma.
<blain> isnt lynx a cli browser?
<afief> blain, apparently the last message before the crash is "Jul 14 17:38:35 afief-laptop kernel: [38751.636074] device eth1 left promiscuous mode"...
<blain> that's not something who could cause a crash
<blain> what are you trying to hack?
<afief> blain, me? I was trying to write a a little Qt program, all userspace(and nothing malicious)
<blain> promiscuous mode..
<maco> blain: ncfi1013 means lucid lynx
<starslights> Quintasan:  well i dont have tried with TV but i work with HD monitor on HDMI wildscreen only  and it work fine for me, so i presume that must be the same for a TV if you use the same cable
<blain> ah
<maco> ncfi1013: pretty stable for me. akonadi's still kinda "eh" (need to manually start it before starting kontact for address book to work), though i havent tried with the 4.4.3 ppa linked in /topic
<blain> i had an issue with the first boot
<Quintasan> starslights: did it auto configure for you?
<blain> it hanged at the login manager
<blain> had to reset the machine
<blain> and boot with the older kernel
<afief> blain, I honestly don't know. All my program does is send some Http requests... perhaps it's from using wireshark to look at the packages being sent?
<blain> i would say kismet
<blain> wireshark does turn the card to behave like that
<blain> i could be wrong
<maco> wireshark needs promiscuous i think
<maco> is why it needs to be started as root, iirc
<maco> (though having it then drop root perms is preferrable)
<starslights> Quintasan: well yeah, on Lucid, it was auto but not on karmic
<starslights> if the problem persist , try the next kernel who will soon come out , the "2.6.35" who must fixed that problem, well for me sure, after , dev must look about your problem specifly, but i thing related ,
<starslights> for my part, i am really impatient that it will be ready and commit  :p
<starslights> Quintasan:  take a look at my report if you want https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/585776
<Quintasan> starslights: well I have VGA cable and the biggest resolution xrandr reports is 1600x1200, serial console works fine on my HD screen but when I start X I get only a black screen
<starslights> ah ok, so it's not the same problem , what graphic card do you have ?
<Quintasan> ATI Radeon HD3450
<Quintasan> I have tried toying around with xorg.conf but that didn't help
<starslights> i don't know ATI but you have sure a panel where you can set differents screens, have you look in if you can configure your TV ?
<Quintasan> starslights: I have it connected to a TV only, let me move my LCD scrren
<enzoplex> Can I please have someone's default /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<starslights> enzoplex:  i have a generator for that if you want ?
<starslights> but i don't have the official , sorry
<enzoplex> starslights: Yes please.
<starslights> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<starslights> you have the defaut catégorie , well i never used it but it's always usefuul :p
<raindog> Other than extra libraries, what are the drawbacks of having both gnome and KDE environments installed?
<enzoplex> starslights: Thank you. I'm getting exactly what I need.
<starslights> you are welcome  ^^:D
<James147> raindog: giving your users more options ;) thus more ways to screw you over
<raindog> James147: Very true.  Thankfully this is a single-user machine.  I'm currently only using KDE.
<James147> raindog: but other then a larger amount of updates and space there isent really any downside
<raindog> James147: It's common for me to have both installed and switch back and forth, but I've been using only KDE for about 6 months now on this machine.
<James147> raindog: there is also the down side of a larger memory if you use kde in gnome or gnome in kde (due to ahving to load both sets of librarys)
<James147> raindog: but that a runtime issue not an install one :)
<raindog> James147: Ah, yes.  What about bits like CouchDB?
<James147> raindog: i have no clue what that is
<raindog> James147: I believe it's used in Ubuntu.  I'm just not sure if it needs to be loaded all the time no matter the desktop environment.
<James147> raindog: never heard of it before and dosent sound like a kde app so i doupt its imporant :) what does it do? if kde has a simular feature there is no point in running both
<James147> raindog: its not installed on my system...
<raindog> James147: It's a database that I think is used for things like Tomboy notes and such, but I'm sure that I'm truly ignorant of the extent of its usage.
<James147> raindog: well, it dosent appear to be used in kubuntu by default
<shinigami> бу
<daniel__> I am having difficulty logging into my cups server (at http://localhost:631). Although my username is a member of the lpadmin group, cups does not validate my password. Any suggestions?
<jillsmitt> how to made kubuntu faster?
<jillsmitt> i have visual problems with resizing windows in kde
<blain> use better drivers
<jillsmitt> blain: its nvidia drivers installed from Hardware Drivers application
<James147> jillsmitt: not sure if this will help much, but you could try launching kde/qt application with the option "--graphicssystem raster"
<blain> are they being used?
<jillsmitt> blain: yes it is
<jillsmitt> James147: i need to start every program like that?
<James147> jillsmitt: try it and see if it actually make a difference
<blain> no
<gugamilare> hello
<blain> ei cara
<blain> tudo bem
<gugamilare> opa :) falando português
<blain> e mesmo
<gugamilare> eu estava tentando reportar um problema usando o ubuntu-bug
<gugamilare> mas ele reclama que eu não estou usando um "flavor" que usa "pulse audio"
<gugamilare> tem alguma ideia?
<blain> nao
<blain> mas o que e que reportar um bug tem a haver com pulse audio
<blain> nao estou entendendo
<gugamilare> eu também não
<gugamilare> eu abro ubuntu-bug
<gugamilare> aí eu escolho xorg
<well_laid_lawn> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gugamilare> sorry :/
<gugamilare> can someone else help me?
<gugamilare> I'm trying to report a bug using ubuntu-bug
<blain> instala o pacote que ele pede
<blain> e tenta de novo
<gugamilare> let me try
<gugamilare> ok, I got the problem, thanks
<philippos> Does anyone speak German?
<blain> philippos nein
<blain> Warum fragen Sie?
<ionut> hei, how can i cancel a package (kopete) because the webcam is not working anymore. i want to cancel the package , and reinstall it new from the beginning
<James147> ionut: cancel? you mean uninstall/remove? normally "sudo aptitude remove <packagename>" will do it but to just reinstall you can do "sudo aptitude reinstall <packagename>" I dont see why this would help however
<James147> ionut: Havent used kopete in a while but last time I tryed it dident have great web cam support :(
<ionut> James147: maybe i done some settings wrong.however i want to uninstall the package, like he never existed
<derdon> James147: may you try again? then I could check my web cam support :)
<James147> ionut: to completely remove the package "sudo aptitude purge <packagename>" the difference from this to the ohters is that it will also remove config files installed by the package
<ionut> James147: ow yaa , this is what i want, thanks
<James147> derdon: I would, but I no longer use msn and cant remember the password (it seems to display my cam in thevideo settings though)
<derdon> James147: what about jabber?
<James147> derdon: never could get jabba to work with kopete (not that I have any friends that use it)
<derdon> James147: ok
 * James147 loves having "alias i='sudo aptitude install'"
<jillsmitt_> why i cant sign message in kmail?
<jillsmitt_> Signing failed: Bad passphrase
<jillsmitt_> where need i enter passphrase?
<Torch> jillsmitt_: you need to correctly set up a pinentry helper
<jillsmitt_> Torch: what is it?
<Torch> jillsmitt_: a program to ask for your passphrase.
<Torch> jillsmitt_: basically you need /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4
<Torch> jillsmitt_: and the line "pinentry-program /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4" in .gnupg/gpg-agent.conf
<Torch> jillsmitt_: i don't set this up every day, but i think that was it ;-)
<ridin> or
<jillsmitt_> Torch: thank you
<ridin> just use a different mail client
<ridin> ;x
<jillsmitt_> ridin: or...
<Torch> jillsmitt_: the former is from the package pinenty-qt4
<jillsmitt_> kmail is very cool
<Torch> ridin: which KDE mail client do you suggest?
<ridin> mmmm
<ridin> i just use whatever i get
<ridin> i just started with gnome, so i'm using evolution
<Torch> ridin: great suggestion.
<jillsmitt_> Torch: pinentry-qt4 installed
<jillsmitt_> before i ask here
<eMyller> hello, i just installed kubuntu on a relatiely old machine and it's not behaving very well with the monitor; the resolution is right, but it looks like the desktop is zoomed, the display is cropped, i think you know what i mean. any workaround?
<jillsmitt_> Torch: http://imglink.ru/pictures/15-07-10/f4da09aab1ab4ea668d4694891e6d980.png
<Torch> jillsmitt_: that error message doesn't say much, iirc. to diagnose what's wrong you need to turn on debugging output and run kmail from a shell, then look what it's complaining about.
<jillsmitt_> okay, i will solve it tomorrow
#kubuntu 2010-07-15
<James147> eMyller: possibally a desktop effect called "zoom"?
<eMyller> James147: nope, that up to X
<eMyller> desktop effects aren't enabled (and even can't in that graphic card)
<James147> eMyller: then you need to say what graphics drivers you are using
<eMyller> will check, sec
<eMyller> James147: aw, that's a SiS
<eMyller> 771/671
<eMyller> James147: i got that working
<James147> eMyller: :)
<eMyller> just needed to install sis drivers.
<eMyller> thanks :)
<cato37> i am confused about samba. the network that i need to connect is not on the internet. it is a home system with several computers. what do i need to install from apt-get for samba
<cato37> ?
<James147> cato37: connecting to a samba share I beleave you dont need to install anything extra (could be wrong) for sharing folder you need the "samba" package (install it anyway just to be sure)
<cato37> James147: thanx.
<James147> cato37: note that there is not good gui for creating samba shares (might be one, not sure how well it works) atm in kde :( I think its being worked on and planed for the next vresion
<cato37> James147: k. bash reads samba installed manually.
<James147> cato37: then all should be good :)
<cato37> James147: you are a great help, here. thank you.
<demism> For some reason my default character encoding on mozilla is western, but pages i visit are showing up as UTF-8 and so I get all the funny characters... is there a way to change this permanently so that I don't have to change it? Does it have to do with my LANG variable being US_en.UTF8?
<dorian> Anyone use konqueror?
<ussher_> dorian: yep, konqueror rocks
<dorian> But it looks like IE6 and it runs really slow
<ussher_> Best FTP client i have ever used.
<dorian> yeah
<ussher_> not sure why dolphin became the default file browser.  I prefer konqueror
<ussher_> if you do ctrl+shift+l  then you can copy files to the server like your copying on your local machine
<dorian> I think dolphin has more features
<dorian> KHTML is a great invent,but now it seems webkit is better
<ussher_> and use kate and you can edit them from there too.  makes the remote server feel like your local machine
<ussher_> i havent used khtml or webkit sorry
<dorian> KHTML is the engine of konqueror
<dorian> and webkit is based on KHTML and used by safari and chrome
<dorian> here is a test page of javascript runtime http://wd-testnet.world-direct.at/mozilla/dhtml/funo/jsTimeTest.htm
<ussher_> too technical for me.  are you talking about the base that the browsers are built off?
<dorian> Chrome just use 17ms
<ussher_> I use Firefox for a browser and konqueror for a file manager.
<dorian> Konqueror is about 444ms
<dorian> Yup,konqueror is a great file manager
<ussher_> cant say i use it much for a browser.   i just ran "run all tests" in FF an Konq and they were 149ms and 143ms from here
<ussher_> not that i know what that means though
<dorian> Maybe your computer is better^-^
<dorian> That are some functions used in browser
<ussher_> not sure.  cant say javascript runtimes are something i have ever thought about before.  it runs and takes as long as it takes.  I have heard that chrome is fast though.
<dorian> So I think konqueror should be a file manager not a browser as it's speed
<rodrox> Why konqueror has 89/100 in the acid test?
<rodrox> http://acid3.acidtests.org/
<dorian> 100/100 ，chrome gets
<rodrox> someone knows about this issue?
<chx> hi. how can i change the icon that appears besides an application in Alt+F4? qmpp and konversation are too similar.
<rodrox> acid test
<rodrox> bye
<noaXess> good morning.
<noaXess> whats the simplest way to complete remove kubuntu-desltop and all kde apps/lib's?
<genii> !puregnome
<genii> Hm. Pricechild seems to have removed it
<noaXess> !purge
<noaXess> !purgekde
<noaXess> hm...
<genii> noaXess: The old !puregnome factoid guided the user to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome  for what it might be worth to you
<noaXess> genii: but this command sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop just uninstall this single package
<genii> noaXess: "kubuntu-desktop" is a meta package. Which means it's just a name for a collection of other actual packages like kdelibs and so on
<noaXess> think i need go trought the manual way
<Alazare> hey can someone help me im having a problem configuring nview seperate screens under kde
<Alazare> just removed gnome
<Alazare> anyone have an idea why seperate x monitor doesnt work and yet twinview does
<Rogasch> Hi, i have a question about CouchDB, i tried to save severel Contacts via Evolution. Well i didnt work at all because my CouchDB has no Tables. Do i have to create them by my self?
<Rogasch> no one can help :(
<jussi> Rogasch: Im not sure if there is a couchdb specific channel, but the lads in #ubuntuone probably know hwere to point you.
<Rogasch> @jussi thanks
<ussher_> Alazare: i use the arandr package from gnome to set up my dual monitors.  works great until a kde alternative comes around
<AciD> hi
<AciD> somehow, I don't have any icons in any kde apps menu. I'm using lucid with kde 4.4.2 and the oxygen theme (air). Is there an option I missed somewhere to activate those icons in menus ?
<Mamarok> AciD: make sure you have all oygen-them packages installed, they splitted the package for space reasons on the CD
<Mamarok> oxygen-theme*
<AciD> I have openoffice.org-style-oxygen, oxygen-cursor-theme, oxygen-icon-theme and oxygen-icon-theme-complete
<Mamarok> oxygen-iocn-theme I meant
<gunsofbrixton> hi, where do I specify my email signature in kmail?
<Mamarok> ham, the colete is installed? Then I don't know
<Mamarok> gunsofbrixton: in the signature tab, check the tabs on top when you configure your account
<AciD> colete ? anyway, it looks like i have all the oxygen-icon-theme installed. Still, no icons in any kde apps menu :(
<AciD> i'll try to change to another icon theme, just to see if it comes from oxygen
<gunsofbrixton> Mamarok: hmm wait, I go to settings->configure kmail->accounts?
<Mamarok> yes
<AciD> it doesn't seem to change anything, still no icons in menu
<gunsofbrixton> aahh it's under identities... got it
<Mamarok> yes, sorry, I told from memory and don't go there very often
<Mamarok> AciD: try reinstalling those packages, maybe that helps (do not remove them, just force a reinstallation)
<AciD> will do
<AciD> still no icons, should i restart kde though ?
<Mamarok> AciD: yes, try logging out and in again
<bb_> Hi - i need some tip for updateing to 4.5 rc 2. After adding the repos, aptitude gives me some output which I do not know how to handle. You can find it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463949/ - I really would appreciate some help on that issue. Thx!
<fairy> hi there everyone I'm new to kubuntu and i need help
<bb_> The problem seems to be the package libqt4-assistant - do I need that for anything? Is it save to remove it?
<fairy> hiii
<bb_> hm - even when I say no to aptitude dist-upgrade the suggestions do not seem to get any better. Dont think it is helpfull to remove kdm or kubuntu-desktop... ;)
<bb_> and my kontact in the current version is soooo broken - it keeps crashing and I really hope to get that fixed with an update to 4.5 RC2
<blain> bb_ you can install the 4.5rc2 already but there's is always risk involved in unfinished packages
<tdn> What program do you recommend for designing pgsql databases? Right now, I am evaluating DbWrench. It is ok. I can create tables/foreign keys/etc in a diagram view and then generate DDL for creating the table in PG. But it is, unfortuneately, non-free. Can you recommend something that is easy to use and FOSS?
<blain> non-free or not open source?
<bb_> blain: thx - I know - I just would like / hope to get a tipp of how to actually get the update working, as the feedback from aptitude is rather scary atm
<blain> use apt-get
<blain> and see the outcome, it will tell how what will be done
<gorgonizer> bb_: you will need need to do a full upgrade, such as   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blain> exactly
<bb_> gorgonizer: I know - take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/463949/ to see the problems I have with that
<bb_> you find the output of either aptitude save-upgrade as well the one from aptitude dist-upgrade there
 * blain omg german. why do people don't use english
<blain> bb_ give me the output of apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bb_> blain: sec
<gorgonizer> bb_: you will need to remove libqt4-assisstant..
<bb_> gorgonizer: I think so too - but is that save? Dont i need that for anything?
<gorgonizer> if that is the only package that is blocking the update (as I have limited understanding of German) then you should be okay to proceed..
<gorgonizer> bb_: I am running KDE SC 4.5 RC 2, and I don't have libqt4-assisstant installed, I guess it was removed during one of my various upgrades to 4.5..
<blain> bb_ if you need it, apt-et will tell you
<bb_> gorgonizer: ok I will try
<bb_> blain: the output of apt-get dist-upgrade is basically the same as for aptitude dist-upgrade in previous pastebin link
<blain> as i said, i really cant read german to help ya
<gorgonizer> bb_: there are a number of packages that, whilst required for KDE SC 4.4, have been removed (or renamed) for KDE SC 4.5...
<blain> but if gorgonizer got it then follow his advice
<bb_> blain: apt-get output is german too
<bb_> gorgonizer: seem that I am not able to remove libqt4-assistant without a lot of bad things to follow
<bb_> gorgonizer: see here http://paste.ubuntu.com/463967/
<gorgonizer> bb_: so it wants to remove those other packages as well?  If you do it as part of the dist-upgrade, it shouldn't remove those other packages..I still have ubufox and usb-creator-kde installed..
<Mamarok> gorgonizer: you probably upgrade to Qt 4.7, libqt4-assistant is a 4.6.3 app
<Mamarok> upgraded*
<bb_> gorgonizer, Mamarok: so what should I do?
<gorgonizer> Mamarok: good point, forgot that I had updated QT as well... cheers for the reminder..
<Mamarok> gorgonizer: it's Qt, not QT = Quick Time
<Mamarok> bb, let me read the backlog, don't know your problem yet
<gorgonizer> Mamarok: apologies, still asleep, my Shift key release is not up to scratch yet :)
<Mamarok> gorgonizer: np :)
<Mamarok> bb_: are you sure you have your sources.list update correctly?
<Mamarok> updated*
<Mamarok> bb_: normally you should be able to do apt-get dist-upgrade without problems
<Mamarok> if you don't want to upgrade to Qt 4.7, you need to deselect it, else libqt4-assistant will be removed
<bb_> Mamarok: this is my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463971/
<Mamarok> bb_: so maybe upgrading in kpackagekit or synaptic and selecting/deselecting manually the Qt 4.7 packages is a solution
<bb_> wouldnt mind to upgrade to Qt 4.7 :)
<Mamarok> bb_: you should also add the default kubuntu ppa, not only the beta, there have been a lot of updates in there, too
<bb_> Mamarok: which is?
<Mamarok> bb_: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<Mamarok> that one
<Mamarok> add this line to your sources list, and the updates PPA is worth it, too, especially if you want to run the beta stuff
<Mamarok> which is this line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/updates/ubuntu lucid main
<Mamarok> bb_: but be careful with beta updates, you should really check where the updates come from in the future
<bb_> Mamarok: no updates available when adding that to sources.list and removing the beta repro
<bb_> Mamarok: yeah i know - I do all on my own risk (TM)
<Mamarok> bb_: I did't tell you to remove the beta repo
<Mamarok> I told you to add two other repos
<bb_> Mamarok: though I do that step by step
<bb_> Mamarok: two?
<Mamarok> no use now, since you already have the packages downloaded
<Mamarok> read what I wrote above
<josh-N> Anyone here experienced with Akonadi errors? I pasted a log at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BcDbYdph but i don't really get what's wrong.
<bb_> Mamarok: ok, I try the deselction of Qt 4.7 if I find that as problem stays the same with both repros on
<Mamarok> josh-N: either there is already a running MySQL server instance or you miss some packages
<Mamarok> bb_: well, it works fine here, you don't need libqt4-assistant, don't you?
<bb_> Mamarok: wouldnt know what for
<Mamarok> bb_: well, then proceed with update, then dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slow-motion> hi
<Mamarok> and of course it will remove a lot of packages that have change or are obsolete now
<ionut> whi when i want to transfer images with pidgin, it doesn't work anymore
<Mamarok> changed*
<ionut> ?
<josh-N> Mamarok: there is a mysql server running... but it shouldn't be using the same files, since it's just for a testing environment with apache/php
<bb_> Mamarok: i am a little confused now :(
<Mamarok> ionut: that was not for you
<ionut> Mamarok: ok ok
<Mamarok> josh-N: well, you can't run two servers side by side
<ionut> whi when i want to transfer images with pidgin, it doesn't work anymore ?
<bb_> Mamarok: dist-upgrade offers me a couple of solutions
<bb_> Mamarok: can you read german?
<Mamarok> bb_: yes, pastebin it, please
<Mamarok> josh-N: disable the other instance and try again, then try restarting the other one
<Mamarok> maybe it's a question of priorities
<josh-N> Mamarok: thanks... the other mysql is being started at system boot, it's a LAMP configuration... can't akonadi just use the existing server?
<Mamarok> it should, maybe check for missing akonadi packages?
<bb_> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463979/
<josh-N> Mamarok: I usually keep everything up to date. How would i check for missing Akonadi packages? (sorry if that's a stupid question)
<bb_> Mamarok: aptitude offers different solutions when pressing "n" - so I put the first couple in the output
<Mamarok> josh-N: apt-cache search akonadi
<Mamarok> it tells you what is installed
<Mamarok> bb_: too many options, did you try sudo apt-get install -f ?
<bb_> Mamarok: no - should I?
<Mamarok> bb_: yes, that was a suggestion :)
<josh-N> Mamarok: anything i should compare that list to?
<bb_> Mamarok: basically says "137 nicht aktualisiert"
<bb_> Mamarok: thats it
<Mamarok> josh-N: no, just check if there are akonadi packages that are not installed (unless those are -dev)
<Mamarok> bb_: try reinstalling the libqt4-install package
<bb_> Mamarok: remove then install?
<Mamarok> bb_: no, if you can remove it without it removing half of KDE then do so,  no need to reinstall it then
<Mamarok> but first pastebin the respult if you try to remove it
<Mamarok> result* sorry
<bb_> Mamarok: it is not installed
<bb_> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463981/
<josh-N> Mamarok: when i look in "system settings - software", there are several akonadi related packages that are not installed, but most look optional (e.g. Akonadi Ruby bindings)... how do i know what i really need?
<Mamarok> bb_: sorry, that makes no sense now, were you able to remove it?
<bb_> Mamarok: actually there is no libqt4-install package at all available
<Mamarok> bb_: what are you talking about? it's about libqt4-assitant
<Mamarok> oh, my bad, sorry, typo :)
<Mamarok> josh-N: if there are bindings you can ignore those, nothing else, no agent package?
<bb_> Mamarok: got it now - reinstalled the package
 * Mamarok needs food
<Mamarok> bb_: now try sudo aprt-get dist-upgrade again
<Mamarok> apt-get*
<Mamarok> I really need food soon
<bb_> Mamarok: same as before
<bb_> Mamarok: me too :)
 * bb_ break for lunch - back on the problem afterwards
<josh-N> Mamarok: what apt-cache search akonadi gave me is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tYgFTZMp ... in software management when i search for "akonadi" i see two installed packages: "akonadi-server" and "libakonadiprivate1" - and several that are not installed
<blain> bb_ nooo, i think your problem has priority over lunch
<Mamarok> bb_: still here, was just getting something from the kitchen :)
<josh-N> Mamarok: the not installed include several bindings, some libraries, a transitional package and "management and debugging console" as well as "google calendar and contacts resource"
<Mamarok> josh-N: hm, try aptitude search akonadi, it puts letters in front so I can see what is installed
<Mamarok> you should definitely install the console and the kde libraries
<josh-N> Mamarok: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4xEnR0FC
<josh-N> Mamarok: ok, will install those
<Mamarok> josh-N: in the newst paste this would be lines 6, 8 and 9
<josh-N> Mamarok: ok, now it looks like this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hVcdAgDi ... do you think that's enough to make it work?
<Mamarok> josh-N: try it, if that doesn't solve the issue, you should try running thess two lines:
<Mamarok> sudo aa-complain mysqld
<Mamarok> sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload
<Mamarok> these*
<Mamarok> ubottu: !akonadi
<josh-N> Mamarok: thank you very much. can't tell whether it worked yet, but you helped alot.
<Mamarok> josh-N: you are welcome, but I would like to know if it works, what happens if you start akonadi again?
<josh-N> how do i manually restart akonadi?
<Mamarok> akonadictl start
<josh-N> it just says akonadi is already running
<Mamarok> hm, then do akonadictl stop
<Mamarok> $and start it again
<Mamarok> -$
<Mamarok> but you shouldn't have kontact running
<josh-N> yeah i closed it first...
<josh-N> this is what i got on the terminal: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PBAcQDRV
<Mamarok> hm, it still doesn't connect to MySQL, did you run the two lines above?
<josh-N> no, not yet... going to do that now
<Mamarok> stop akonadi first
<josh-N> i see no FATAL ERROR line this time... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FKFFHCJA
<Mamarok> yay, it worked :)
<josh-N> yay :D thanks a ton
<Mamarok> could you please type akonadictl status? Just to make sure you get only three lines telling you it is running and the backend is virtuoso
<josh-N> what exactly does that aa-complain thing do?
<Mamarok> the problem is apparmor
<Mamarok> whihc doesn't let akonadi connect to the server
<Mamarok> wich
<Mamarok> and apparmor is running as default on Kubuntu
<josh-N> Akonadi Control: running    Akonadi Server: running    Akonadi Server Search Support: available (backend: Virtuoso)
<Mamarok> josh-N: yep, that's perfect :)
<josh-N> sweet :)
<Mamarok> now if you start Kontact it will use it directly, and if you start KDE next time, akonadi will start as soon as you start Kontact
<josh-N> so apparmor is some kind of security thing that controls what an application can/cannot do?
<Mamarok> yes
<Mamarok> it limits the ressources for the apps and is directly integrated in the kernel
<josh-N> but we only installed a few packages, did their installation "tell" apparmor to be less restrictive?
<josh-N> i hope i'm not bugging you too much, just trying to understand what we just did ;)
<Mamarok> well, we did telly apparmor to ignore access tries to mysqld, which did shut it down, then we restarted it and it keeps the settings
<Mamarok> I got most of my information from techbase.kde.org/Akonadi and man apparmor :)
<Mamarok> http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi, sorry
<josh-N> oh i see... that's what the complain was for. thanks again. i never stop learning :)
<Mamarok> btw, the userbase wiki is a good ressource for a lot of KDE apps
<Mamarok> josh-N: same for me, I learn new things every day :)
<josh-N> next time i'll search the userbase wiki first. see you.
<Mamarok> josh-N: see you :)
<bb_> Mamarok, blain: back from lunch
<bb_> obviously there has been no magical lunchtime solution to my problem :)
<Mamarok> bb_: well, I was waiting for you to come back
<Mamarok> you said "the same as before" which means?
<bb_> Mamarok: I hoped that :)
<bb_> Mamarok: this is still the situation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464007/
<Mamarok> bb_: do it, we will see if that breaks KDE although it shouldn't. If it does, you can do the following in a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1):
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin
<bb_> Mamarok: ok - taking the risky path :) - aptitude has different solutions to offer (they even get higher "Bewertungsnoten") - take a look at my old pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463979/ - perhaps accept a different solution?
<Mamarok> bb_: interesting, try the 1869 solution then, looks like the less risky
<bb_> Mamarok: ok, thought so to
<bb_> rescue commands stay the same?
<Mamarok> I doubt it will break KDE, but if yes, do a sudo apt-get dist-ugrade in the terminal
<bb_> Mamarok: the 1869 solution does not update all packages to 4.5 though
<bb_> Mamarok: still think it should be the one to go for?
<Mamarok> bb_: I know, that is not a problem, we can update that afterwards
<Mamarok> yes
<bb_> Mamarok: ok, then wish me luck :)
<Mamarok> bb_: good luck :)
<bb_> Mamarok: thx! ;)
<bb_> Mamarok: how do i know update has been a success?
<bb_> Mamarok: this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/464012/
<bb_> Mamarok: heaps of errors in that output file
<Mamarok> bb_: not a problem, try running dist-upgrade now
<bb_> Mamarok: almost the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464014/
<bb_> Mamarok: the error moves through the libqt packages :)
<Mamarok> bb_: don't use aptitude, please use apt-get
<bb_> Mamarok: I learnd somewhere that aptitude is the replacement of apt-get
<bb_> but ok
<Mamarok> aptitude has problems with dist-upgrades (and it should read save-upgrade in Aptitude)
<Mamarok> no, it is not a replacement at all
<Mamarok> from experience it works not as good as apt-get
<bb_> Mamarok: same with apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464017/
<bb_> that seems somehow trustworthy :)
<Mamarok> where do you see a problem there? It doesn't sow any
<Mamarok> so it'ŝ not the same at all
<Mamarok> show*
<bb_> "same" as in "same command"
<bb_> so I will run that one
<Mamarok> ah, OK
<bb_> Mamarok: not as in "same problem"
<bb_> ok - is running
<Snapzilla> Hello, I am running Kubuntu 8.04 on my asus netbook. It didn't recognize my wireless card (atheros AR81 family). I installed the driver but its asking for a module installed. I have tried the ones from the files I downloaded but to no prevail. Keeps saying 'Invalid module format'.
<bb_> Mamarok: is there dpkg command to check everything is fine?
<bb_> Mamarok: arg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464020/
<Mamarok> bb_: sudo apt-get install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-help_4%3a4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<bb_> Mamarok: E: Kommandozeilenoption --force-overwrite konnte nicht ausgewertet werden
<Mamarok> Snapzilla: 8.04 is very old and no longer maintained, you should upgrade
<Mamarok> hm, let me check
<Snapzilla> Mamarok, I'm in Iraq. Don't have best internet to download newer versions
<Mamarok> Snapzilla: you could order a CD
<Mamarok> bb_: that is correct, are you sure you typed that correctly?
<bb_> Mamarok: i copied your command
<Mamarok> bb_: my bad, sorry, its sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-help_4%3a4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<bb_> just doing another apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<Mamarok> bb_: that is useless
<Mamarok> do what I told you
<bb_> Mamarok: ok, wait till it stops
<bb_> Mamarok: seems to run through this time *crossing thumbs*
<bb_> Mamarok: so you would really suggest not to use aptitude in future?
<Mamarok> bb_: I use aptitude for it's search and show capablities, as the display is nicer than the one made by apt-cache, but apt-get gives better results with dist-upgrades than aptitude, don't know where the problem is, though
<Mamarok> and yes,  I strongly suggest to not use it for dit-upgrades
<Mamarok> dist*
<Misterio> I recently installed Kubuntu (I changed from Ubuntu), but I don't remember command to purge cache. Anybody knows that command?
<bb_> Mamarok: ok - seems to have been (part of) the problem  - apt-get ran through this time
<Mamarok> Misterio: which cache do you want to purge?
<bb_> Mamarok: cool - and thanks 1000 times! Everything seems to fine - no more updates available
<Misterio> Mamarok: When I install a package, .deb files are stored. I want to clean that packages
<Mamarok> bb_: you are welcome, nice it worked :)
<Mamarok> Misterio: sudo apt-get clean
<bb_> I will now reboot - be back to tell you everything worked out hopefully in a few minutes :)
<Misterio> Mamarok: Okay, thank you
<Mamarok> bb_: no need to reboot
<Mamarok> just restart KDE
<bb_> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> Misterio: you are welcome
<bb_> Mamarok: then I will hopefully be back in a less couple of minutes ;)
<bb_> Mamarok: back on KDE 4.5 RC2 :)
<Mamarok> bb_: nice :)
<bb_> Mamarok: indeed - hope Kontact will be more stable now
<Mamarok> it was stable as well before, never had problems with it in 4.4.2 or later
<bb_> Mamarok: I just experienced a lot of problems with it the last couple of days
<bb_> Mamarok: crashed every couple of minutes
<Misterio> It uses a lot of CPU for me
<Mamarok> not here
<bb_> Mamarok: and it does it again :(
<Misterio> Mamarok: Well, my PC starts going slow with OpenArena, so imagine how is it, heh
<Mamarok> I don't know what OpenArena is
<Mamarok> bb_: try with a new user, could be your settings
<bb_> Mamarok: that's a good idea -will do that later, now need to get some work done - this whole update did take much more time than i hoped it would ;)
<bb_> Mamarok: thanks again - I be off for now
<Mamarok> bb_: well, yeah, when you run into such problems that is annoying and time-consuming
 * Mamarok needs to do some work, too
<fairy> hi everyone
<fairy> how do i install nvidia drivers for my kubuntu 10.04
<slhk> fairy: application -> system -> hardware drivers
<slhk> in the K menu
<fairy> ok thanks
<serenity>  does anyone know in which package (kubuntu) the dbg symbols for kwin are located?
<Riddell> hi serenity
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace-dbg is likely
<serenity> hi Riddell
<serenity> ah fine
<serenity> need to put it under mgraesslin's nose ;)
<dihae> hello
<dihae> for some reason or another, Kmail forgot all the stanard reply templates, and now uses %BLANK everywhere
<dihae> does anyone still have these templates? that would be a lot easier than to recreate them myself
<superbob> Quick question for someone who might know about using keyboard layouts in KDE:  I have changed my keyboard layout to Dvorak (Programmer Dvorak, specifically).  I am using Compiz and have mapped some actions using the Super.  The problem is that sometimes, when I start up the computer, the Super key will act as a temporary layout switcher, and sometimes not, such that sometimes I have to press <Super>K  to get <Super>K  and sometimes I have to press
<superbob>  <Super>V  ....    is there anyway of making the behavior consistent, one way or the other????   I would prefer it not to change layout, if possible
<realversus> hi I installed windows to a partition, is there a way to reinstall grub with windows 7? something like grubinstall.exe?
<psynautic> anybody have a clue as to why my dual monitor settings (set in the Display config) won't stick upon restart?
<psynautic> realversus, you can reinstall grub if you boot to a linux iso
<psynautic> with a cd or flashdrive iso
<realversus> I have none available and my internet is very slow
<psynautic> there are really small isos
<psynautic> damn small linux is like 50mb
<realversus> and what needs to be done then? sudo grub-install?
<psynautic> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_Grub
<psynautic> looks like you mightnt need the entire distro even
<realversus> thanks for your help I will see to try it
<psynautic> np
<psynautic> good luck :)
<psynautic> anybody have a clue as to why my dual monitor settings (set in the Display config) won't save upon restart?
<ali_> connect pardus
<ali_> :)
<john___> can anyone help me?
<Mamarok> !ask | john___
<ubottu> john___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<john___> ok
<Blasphemie> moin
<john___> why my kubuntu slow in performance?
<Blasphemie> ill just updated my rc1 1 times.. now kubuntu wont boot properly anymore
<john___> why my kubuntu slow in performance or works so slow?
<john___> why my kubuntu wifi unable to connect?
<snarkster> if i wanted to run multiple commands from command line, can i use ; to seperate commands? IE: mv *.jpg 1-jpg/;mv *.gif 2-gif/
<tsimpson> snarkster: yes
<snarkster> excellant thank you
<tsimpson> they will run one after the other, but immediately
<snarkster> im good with that
<Xyt> anyone able to help me fixing my problem of playing dvd's on kubuntu?
<snarkster> medibuntu repo has what you need
<snarkster> nvm then
<BluesKaj> !synergy
<reagleBRKLN> My partner and I are sharing the desktop, "switch user" works great, but not so much for sound. arts use to have a "suspend arts" if not used for X seconds, I don't see anything similar in KDE4, how do we share the audio?
<zenzamy> Yo evry One :)
<steveire> How do I permanently change the ulimit? I have edited /etc/security/limits..conf, but it seems that is not enough
<|rapidsp|> re
<|rapidsp|> hi
<|rapidsp|> katimon is not in repas?
<|rapidsp|> and can katimon work with radeon driver or it need amd driver?
<|rapidsp|> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<slow-motion> re
<demism> what package is kubuntu using to automount my usb drives?
<mcurran> anyone know how to fix icon placement on desktop in kde3
<blain> kde3 is EOL
<mcurran> I know but I run BT4
<blain> ask in #backtrack
<mcurran> yes
<demism> anyone know what program is being used to automount my usb drives?
<mcurran> I would have to google that, so that's your best bet.
<mcurran> I've been trying to fix these stupid icons that get moved around every startup for over a year but nope?  I even created startup scripts that create and delete a txt file on desktop, but that didn't work, I just need the arrange desktop icons command (-v) but can't find it anywhere.
<inteliwasp> i am trying to get the nvidia drivers to work but i am always met with the tty screen, i have followed the steps on the wiki but to no avail
<blain> you just have to use the application hardware drivers
<blain> and activate them
<inteliwasp> blain: i did
<inteliwasp> but when i reboot, i get the tty login
<blain> hmm
<blain> are the drivers for the kernel you're using?
<inteliwasp> what do you mean?
<inteliwasp> do you mean 32/64 bit?
<|rapidsp|> and xserver version?
<inteliwasp> |rapidsp|: how do i check?
<darthganesh_> what the error "failed to open pty" means
<|rapidsp|> inteliwasp: i dont know
<inteliwasp> well i am useing 10.4
<darthganesh_> What is pty? What are the possible reasons for error "failed to open pty"?
<Dark_Hackse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<ikonia> Dark_Hackse: ?
<Dark_Hackse> Sorry, I was just wondering how I'm able to chat here without typing my password via  /msg NickServ identify <password>. That's kinda interesting.
<naresh_> hello
<Ezro> Hey guys, I am loving kubuntu netbook edition and I was wondering if it's safe to put it on a laptop.
<Ezro> I don't know if the netbook edition will mess up or something if I do.
<DT[AtWork]> are there any really easy to set up remote desktop applications that allow a windows machine control a linux machine with out having both comp accessable at the same time?
<Ezro> Anyone?
<avihay> it shouldn't cause a problem
<|rapidsp|> DT[AtWork]: rdesktop?
<ridin> ezro, meaning having the netbook edition on a regular laptop?
<DT[AtWork]> |rapidsp|: link?
<ridin> ezro, i have lubuntu netbook on my 1680x1050 resolution desktop, and it works fine
<|rapidsp|> DT[AtWork]: http://www.rdesktop.org/
<Tonglebeak> hello folks. my gf is tired of people using her computer and trashing it, so she asked me to put linux on it. I'm  a gentoo user and i'm not famliar with kubuntu's installation process
<Ezro> ridin: Ty for the info
<Ezro> I'm installing it on my friend's laptop lol
<Tonglebeak> she has windows vista on it right now. can gparted handle vista partitioins (i think they're an updated ntfs format)
<Tonglebeak> *i'm also guessing kubuntu has gparted in its installer
<Ezro> Tonglebeak: You put the cd in and hit install
<Ezro> lol
<ridin> partitionmanager for kubuntu i think
<ridin> gparted for regular ubuntu
<ridin> ubuntumanager for ubuntuntuntutnutnu
<ridin> and so on
<ridin> slide your partitions
<Tonglebeak> alright, what about the bootloader? does kubuntu use grub or lilo? she intends on dual-booting (stupid itunes, perhaps libmtp supports ipods. i'll have to check on that)
<ridin> grub
<Tonglebeak> alright, does it set itself up or does it have to be manually config'd for a dualboot?
<ridin> mmmmm, no
<ridin> but i've heard some problems that you can't boot back to windows
<ridin> via grub
<ridin> i'm sure you can handle that, since you're mr. gentoo
<Tonglebeak> lol yeah
<ridin> asdf, grub sets up itself
<Tonglebeak> just wanted to know what all the installer did before i go and trash her computer
<Tonglebeak> lol
<Tonglebeak> alright thanks
<ridin> ok, have fun with kde
<Tonglebeak> i figured kubuntu would be the most user-friendly distro out there
<Ezro> It definitely is
<Ezro> lol
<Ezro> The netbook edition is so gosu.
<Tonglebeak> she wanted what i have, but i don't think she wants to spend battery power compiling every package
<Tonglebeak> take care everyone
<ridin> gasp
<ridin> i always thought mint (distro) or lxde was more user friendly
<pipo>  KUBUNTU super distro
<ridin> you have that windows xp feeling
<DT[AtWork]> |rapidsp|: thanks
<mero> It is "safe" to upgrade to new version of kde in repos ? is kde 4.4.2 official more stable than 4.4.4 from repos ?
<Listener> I just upgraded to 4.4.5 using backports with no problems so far.
<blain> good for you
<mero> also I've got hangup sometimes when starting kdm - error like cannot get uid() and system stopped. anybody know about this error - is it fixed ?
<mIKEjONES> anyone know I can write my X config out to a file?
<mIKEjONES> there's no xorg.conf anymore :/
<derdon> does konqueror automatically save a session if it is terminated "the hard way"?
<liam_> My ubuntu splash screen isn't displaying, anyone having the same problem or know how to fix this ?
<ridin> terminated the hard way, meaning killing the process?
<derdon> ridin: yes
<derdon> ridin: it is freezed
<ridin> i never use konqueror (i use swiftfox)
<derdon> ridin: and there are 4 windows opened, each with about 5-10 tabs
<ridin> ee
<ridin> alt+f2 and type in pkill konqueror
<ridin> and hope your tabs are saved
<derdon> ridin: but I want to have the ability to restore all the pages then!
<ridin> let me boot into kde, let's see what happens
<derdon> oh, thanks :)
<ridin> derdon: on konqueror on my machine i opened 50 tabs and then did pkill konqueror while the tabs were still loading. i had the option to restore my session or start with a clean slate
<ridin> laim_, it the splash screen with the logo title and 5 dots?
<derdon> ridin: very good!
<derdon> ridin: thank you again!
<nobarking> hey everyone
<nobarking> what's a good vnc client for Kubuntu KDE4 friendly, Qt4 based preferably?
<derdon> konqueror doesn't like me :(
<liam_> ridin: yeah it is ... it doesn't display on boot anymore or shutdown :-s
#kubuntu 2010-07-16
<Ezro> Hey guys, can someone help me with my wireless?
<Ezro> I'm using an HP Pavilion DV4 and it has a wireless button that turns blue/red
<Ezro> Blue when on, red when off
<Ezro> And it won't change at all when I press it.
<Ezro> The driver for my wireless card (Intel Wifi 5100 AGN) is installed, but I can't turn the wireless on
<totoro> mmmmmm
<totoro> i had a weird suggestion, but i don't think it's going to work
<totoro> if you dualboot in windows, turn it on while on windows and then restart back to kubuntu
<totoro> def not going to work i guess
<Ezro> xD
<Ezro> I got it to work via hardware drivers lol
<Ezro> Kubuntu ftw
<totoro> coolness in the next generation
<Ezro> But I'm definitely having trouble copying from my USB
<Ezro> It's copying at 1 MiB/s
<Ezro> Which is ridiculously slow.
<totoro> my harddrive is failing slowly
<totoro> so it's hard to copy stuff
<totoro> and it's getting slower
<Ezro> This is upsetting
<Ezro> Apparently it is my hdd.
<Ezro> That's a brand new hdd too T_T
<totoro> ;x
<totoro> brand new?
<totoro> when did you get it?
<totoro> another hypothesis of mine is the filesystems of both the usb and the ext4 hd
<Ezro> I got it for Xmas last year.
<totoro> ah
<Ezro> Well even on my desktop it's xfering at 10MB max.
<Ezro> At 8 and decreasing rightt now.
<Ezro> 7.
<Ezro> 8
<totoro> i remember getting a computer and it only lasted for one day
<Ezro> That's really slow for usb speed.
<totoro> stupid windows
<totoro> :(((
<totoro> i'm getting 10MB/s here
<Ezro> On my friend's laptop it's going at ~500KB
<Ezro> On my desktop it's going at ~8MB.
<totoro> what are you copying in there anyway?
<Ezro> 20GB of videos.
<totoro> gasp
<Ezro> It should transfer in like.. 20-30 minutes
<Ezro> But it says it's going to take like 10+ hours.
<Ezro> This makes -no- sense.
<Ezro> I'm copying from the "dying" hdd to my other hdd and it's xferring at ~8MB
<derdon> Ezro: you should have expected 24 hours
<derdon> Ezro: then you see "Oh, it takes only 10 hours. Great!"
<totoro> lmao
<derdon> "I'm a white person living in Africa. I guess I can call myself a[n] American-African? " :D
<derdon> http://www.urbandictionary.com/products.php?term=African%20American&defid=2094998
<Scunizi> What's the key combination for desktop switching?
<the_file> I am trying to find the vista like search bar in kde
<bodom> Hi there. I have a problem with audio. Looks like that when kde applications are running, the audio card is not shared with other non-kde applications
<pierre_> Scunizi  i believe it is crtl+alt+left or right
<liam__> Does anyone have any idea why plymouth isn't loading my boot/shutdown splash ?
<BitSprocket> Anybody know how to configure dolphin to not append :139 to the server name while browsing for smb shares?  If I manually remove :139 it sees the shares properly.
<rsouthard> does anyone know how to start kde instead of the netbook interface in maverick meerkat?
<James147> rsouthard: cant say for sure but look at system settings > Workspace > "Workspace type" to "desktop"
<James147> rsouthard: if not ask in #ubuntu+1 for maverick specific help
<rsouthard> cool thank you. didnt know there was one dedicated to future release. wrong place. sorry.
<James147> rsouthard: dosnt matter :) your jsut likly to get better help there (although it is mostly gnome guys :( )
<KBentley57> hey
<curtis_> is their a global folder where i can install a theme to and set as my default theme?
<James147> curtis_: theme for what?
<curtis_> like a kde theme
<James147> curtis_: plasma theme, kdm theme, icon theme..... need to be more specific
<KBentley57> Anyone familiar with LTSP?
<curtis_> ok what im doing is using remastersys so i can backup my kubuntu distro but anything i set up on my desktop like wallpapers screensavers widgit locations ect is set up back to default when i install on another pc
<curtis_> plasma sorry
<curtis_> so i was wondering if their was any global folder that i could save that to
<curtis_> like is their a global file i can edit to tell it to allways load that theme
<James147> curtis_: for plasma themes i can see /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/  which looks promising
<curtis_> yes sorry i forgot to tell i allways got my theme their
<James147> curtis_: /usr/share/wallpapers/ for wallpapers
<curtis_> <-- not good at explainging what im thinking got 3000000 things at once going on
<curtis_> what i mean is when i use remastersys to backup and then install it on another computer it goes back to the defualt theme
<curtis_> what i mean to ask is their any global file i can edit to tell it to use that theme as defualt
<James147> curtis_: found this: "/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js"  and now i think i remember somewhere that i heard plasma is set up via javascrip files.... so my guess is that that is one of them
<Alanrsoares> teste
<jillsmitt> i cant install splash screen for kde from system settings -> Appearance -> Splash Screen -> Get New Themes
<jillsmitt> if i start systemsettings with kdesu - the same
<ridin> some work, and some don't
<chx> hi. how can i change the icon of an app? qmmp and konversation are too close. I am running KDE4.5 (almost)
<john___> why kubuntu run so slow on my computer?
<john___> why kubuntu run so slow on my computer?
<john___> can you help me?
<john___> can anyone help me?
<luca> hello everybody, I just installed kopete but my messaging service list is empty
<doktoreas> any idea?
<iconmefisto> anyone ever notice amarok won't play the last few seconds of the last track in a playlist?
<iconmefisto> can anyone confirm or disconfirm this?
<jillsmitt> i am searching kde4 Spline4 splash screen, if you have it, could you please send me it too?
<jillsmitt> because on kde-look.org Spline4 is not there any more
<iconmefisto> jillsmitt: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Spline4?content=122254 this?
<jillsmitt> iconmefisto: yes
<jillsmitt> iconmefisto: i send email to autor, maybe he has it and
<thedog> hi guys, i'm in trouble tryng to install kubuntu 10.04 on a toshiba satellite pro u300
<thedog> I can choose language at start, and select install kubuntu, than nothing happens, it seems to work but hang on usplash
<thedog> no one may help me?
<cosimo_> hi
<cosimo_> big problem here.... i get smoothly t the KDM, i try to login, just when the sesion spalsh thingy come up, my scren goes black, the purple,  the green then yellow and then     just a bunch of columns of difretet colors. The computer freezes and i end up hacing to reboot manually
<cosimo_> what could the problem be.... if it was X, wouldn't the kdm be affected too
<cosimo_> ?
<iconmefisto> cosimo_: sounds like a video card driver problem
<cosimo_> grrrrr....
<cosimo_> so, id just have to reinstall
<cosimo_> the driver?
<iconmefisto> cosimo_: try copying /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe as /etc/X11/xorg.conf then reboot and see if you can log in without X problems
<iconmefisto> cosimo_: gotta go now, but if you're still around in about an hour I'd be glad to help you
<cosimo_> thnak iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> cosimo_: no need to reinstall anything. that wouldn't help anyway
<sys32> :)
<ivedoneitnow> Hi. i have a bit of a problem... tried to get plymouth working. i entered two commands. sudo update-alternatives –config default.plymouth, chose a theme, thensudo update-initramfs -u. my pc now wont start im running from live cd.. how do i repair it like disable plymouth and remake my initramfs? help
<Mamarok> ivedoneitnow: do you have your data on a separate partition (the /home folder)?
<Mamarok> Then reinstalling is probaly the easiest way
<Mamarok> probably*
<Mamarok> also, why did you go through hoops for Plymouth? It ships with 10.04
<Mamarok> ivedoneitnow: I suppose you followed this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Mamarok> but you need to do all of the steps, not restart after the first two lines
<shivani> hello everyone i just installed kubuntu 10.04..could anyone guide me how to install java development kit..?
<palandia> shivani you can download the jdk from java.com
<shivani> @palandia isnt it available through any repos
<Mamarok> shivani: install this package: openjdk-6-jdk
<Mamarok> unless you want the subn java, then it is sun-java-jdk
<Mamarok> sun*
<Mamarok> actually sun-java6-jdk
<shivani> @Mamarok yea wanted sun java
<ivedoneitnow> mamarok: hah yes thats what i did
<shivani> lemme jus try
<Mamarok> ivedoneitnow: you need to have a theme installed that is working, else you won't see anything
<palandia> @shivani sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Mamarok> and put a delay to the framebuffer, else you will not seen anything at all
<Mamarok> palandia: we usually don't recommend to install packages from an outside source if those are in the repos
<shivani> @palandia Package sun-java6-jdk is not available
<Mamarok> as they are compiled to fit
<Mamarok> shivani: you probalby don't have the repo activated for it, let me check
<shivani> i have main,universe,restricted and multiverse ticked
<palandia> @Mamarok ok sorry but in my experience to have he latest jdk i always downloaded it from java.com but it is true.... repos com first in this irc channel ;)
<Mamarok> shivani: you need to activate the partner repository, check your repository settings, do you use kpackagekit?
<shivani> @Mamarok yes
<shivani> @Mamarok is it the ubuntu lucid partner one
<Mamarok> then go to the settings, you will be able to check the partner repository in the "Other software" tab
<Mamarok> shivani: update your sources, then it should show up
<palandia> @Mamarok this is what apt-cache search jdk said to me: openjdk-6-dbg - Java runtime based on OpenJDK (debugging symbols)
<palandia> openjdk-6-demo - Java runtime based on OpenJDK (demos and examples)
<palandia> openjdk-6-doc - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK) documentation
<palandia> openjdk-6-jdk - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK)
<palandia> openjdk-6-jre - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<FloodBotK2> palandia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<palandia> openjdk-6-jre-headless - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
<Mamarok> palandia: please do not do that
<Mamarok> also it makes no sense, we already know which package we need
<Mamarok> palandia: did you read what I said above? It is in the partner repository, so please do not flood the channel
<shivani> @Mamarok yes shows and installing..Thanks buddy..
<Mamarok> shivani: you are welcome :)
<SandGorgon> what is a GUI-based tool to configure iptables in KDE ?
<palandia> @Mamarok ok ok just trying to help but i am learning dont get mad with me pls....
<Mamarok> shivani: just be aware that you now have two differnet Javas on your system
<shivani> @Mamarok How so..?
<Mamarok> palandia: well, macke sure you know what you are doing first :)
<Mamarok> helping is not doing wild guesses
<Mamarok> make*
<Mamarok> shivani: as the default java is openjava, not sun java
<Mamarok> and openjava is already installed, especially if you have OpenOffice installed
<palandia> yes sir
<palandia> :P
<shivani> @Mamarok i just uninstalled openoffice..
<shivani> @Mamarok and also do they interfere with each other
<Mamarok> shivani: they might. Usually there is no need to have the sun java, openjava does pretty much the same
<Mamarok> SandGorgon: kmyfirewall is a GUI tool
<Mamarok> palandia: I am not a sir :)
<palandia> lol
<SandGorgon> Mamarok, it doesnt seem to have been updated since 2008
<shivani> @Mamarok aware of that but i jus joined a java development course and they use sun java..
<Mamarok> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<shivani> @Mamarok could i safely remove openjava through kpackagekit
<Mamarok> SandGorgon: I don't use a GUI tool, check Guarddog
<Mamarok> shivani: if you have the sun java installed that should work, but check if it does not try to remove other parts
<Mamarok> shivani: you can still refuse the removal if you see it tries to remove other important parts
<shivani> @Mamarok ok..will try after this installation finishes..
<Mamarok> shivani: java is a language that works likely the same in both development kits, I doubt that makes a difference
<shivani> @Mamarok yes i suppose so but i dont want any excuses from my teacher for not solving my queries citing that i don use sun java
<Mamarok> shivani: understandable :)
<shivani> @Mamarok buddy one more thing..Openoffice supports all the Microsoft office formats but renders them a bit differently
<shivani> @Mamarok any way to solve that
<Mamarok> shivani: ask Microsoft to open their specifications, that is the only way
<Mamarok> shivani: but since they don't, it is hard to have an absolute parity in the documents
<shivani> @Mamarok wat i mean is that when create a docx file on win it stays on 4 pages..when i open in openoffice it extends to 5..page numbers go to other pages
<shivani> etc..etc..
<Mamarok> shivani: check if there are unnecessary lines
<shivani> @Mamarok lol..i'll surely talk to bill bout this when he comes over for my party saturday night..
<Mamarok> shivani: I understand what you mean, but again, this is not the fault of OpenOffice.org, but Microsoft doesn't disclose their specifications, and if it is a recent MS Office it is even worse, they don't respect their own OOXML specifications
<shivani> @Mamarok nope there arent any extra lines..
<palandia> shivani: on my exprience i rather use page breaks instead of "enter" blank lines between pages to port docs from msoffice and ooffice if it helps you
<shivani> @Mamarok well everyone in my college uses msoffice so i am forced to use it too..
<Mamarok> yep, activate the "show all characters" and you should see the extras added
<Mamarok> shivani: no, you are not forced at all, you can use OpenOffice, the line breaks are not really a problem to remove
<Mamarok> or page breaks
<Mamarok> and tell the others instead of spending money on MS products or worse, downloading illegal copies is not a good way, they could all use OpenOffice, no? It is free :)
<Mamarok> and it exists for Windows as well
<shivani> @Mamarok it is..but people dont like change from what i gather
<Mamarok> and tell the teachers that there are free and open alternatives that work as well as the proprietary stuff does
<Misterio> Mamarok: OpenOffice is better than Office, but, to use Office you must pay, so people think it's better...
<Mamarok> shivani: well, you would be astonished, sometimes they just don't know it exists
<Mamarok> Misterio: which is silly
<Mamarok> Misterio: it is full of bugs and security flaws
<Misterio> Mamarok: That's the biggest problem, people think "who will do free software for people?"
<Mamarok> and sometimes you have to wait years till something gets fixed
<Misterio> Mamarok: Yes, I don't use that s*** :P
<Mamarok> Misterio: well, that's where we come in, we show them the alternatives, spread the Kubuntu love :)
<Misterio> Mamarok: I only have free and open software in my PC (except. codecs)
<slow-motion> hi
<Mamarok> hi slow-motion
<shivani> @Mamarok well will try again when college opens..if i could get them to shift to linux too.probably 75 computers still running pirated winxp..
<palandia> Misterio: very good for your PC!
<Misterio> palandia: heh :)
<Mamarok> shivani: which is quite dangerous, ask Canonical for Kubuntu 0.04 LTS CDs for the college, so they all get a copy
<shivani> @Mamarok problem that we were not expecting has occurred - /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6.20dlj-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<slow-motion> hi Mamarok
<Mamarok> shivani: or talk to your LoCo Team, they can help, too
<Mamarok> shivani: could you please pastebin the whole error? Is this when installing or removing?
<shivani> installin sun-java6-sdk
<shivani> @Mamarok it was this much only
<Mamarok> shivani: you did this with kpavckagekit, right? to have the full error printing you need to close kpackagekit and run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-sdk again in a terminal
<shivani> installin sun-java6-jdk
<Mamarok> -jdk*
<Mamarok> then you can see the complete output
<shivani> @Mamarok ok..doin that
<Mamarok> and please use a pastebin:
<Mamarok> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shivani> @Mamarok completed successfully
<Mamarok> shivani: nice :)
<shivani> @Mamarok strange..
<shivani> @Mamarok but definitely nice..;)
<Mamarok> t nice it completed nonetheless
<Mamarok> but*
<shivani> @Mamarok yup..
<shivani> @Mamarok when i installed i got a screen saying i could install extras
<shivani> @Mamarok i cancelled..where could i start that again
<Mamarok> shivani: it suggested additional packages I guess, do aptitude show sun-java6-jdk, it should list additional packages
<shivani> @Mamarok checkin..
<Mamarok> shivani: or maybe it was just suggesting updates
<shivani> @Mamarok it was suggestin restricted packages i think
<Mamarok> could be, yes, but those should also show as suggested when you do the aptitude show command
<shivani> @Mamarok cant say..packagekit has the lock right now
<Mamarok> shivani: Suggests: sun-java6-demo, openjdk-6-doc, sun-java6-source
<Mamarok> you can run aptitude show without sudo
<shivani> @Mamarok showing none right now..
<Mamarok> shivani: is kpackagekit still running?
<shivani> @Mamarok yup..
<Mamarok> ah, OK, I thought you had closed it
<shivani> @Mamarok thanks again buddy..system totally ready for use..
<shivani> hello..small problem i made the panel next to clock disappear..
<shivani> anyway i could get it back
<sippick> does anyone ever talk in the channels
<ivedoneitnow> hi. somehow i managed to screw up my kernel and couldnt boot up, and had to revert to a previos version to boot up with. is there a way to re-install the kernel that i screwed up so it works properly again? thanks.
<iconmefisto> ivedoneitnow: are you running from livecd now? or booted from an older kernel?
<ivedoneitnow> iconmefisto: older kernel, but my newer kernel did work before
<iconmefisto> to reinstall it: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic (or whichever kernel version you are reinstalling)
<ivedoneitnow> iconmefisto: i think you may have just solved all my probelms in one shot
<ivedoneitnow> iconmefisto: and as funny as it is that was the exact version that you put that i wanted to reinstall
<iconmefisto> ivedoneitnow: that's the latest one I have. I figured it's the most recent one for most others too
<Ivo_link> hi! Can someone give me hand... I just installed kubuntu, and iḿ trying to modify a file with Kate, but it wont let me save the edited file saying the file is read only, and when i try to change the permission, the options aren't activated so i can't change anything which is odd 'cause i'm running with root...
<Ivo_link> i'm new in this.
<Misterio> Ivo_link: Use sudo kate
<Ivo_link> i did
<Ivo_link> and it said
<Ivo_link> No protocol specified
<Ivo_link> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Misterio> and "chmod +rw"?
<Ivo_link> say what? :) translate me that one, could you?
<Misterio> Go to folder in which is that file and do "chmod +rw file"
<Ivo_link> hmm...ok,just a minute
<Ivo_link> nothing happened
<Ivo_link> it's okay
<Ivo_link> i got
<Ivo_link> it
<Ivo_link> one more thing
<FloodBotK2> Ivo_link: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ivo_link> i used ubuntu... is there like a software center for kubuntu? the "synaptic" itś a bit tricky...
<shivani> hey everyone i by mistake removed the tray..how can i get it back..?
<blain> personalize panel
<Misterio> Ivo_link: I don't know, I normally use apt-get
<blain> apt-get or synaptic are the best
<shivani> @blain if that was for me i didnt get it..
<Misterio> CLI rlz
<blain> shivani right click on the bar
<jussi> shivani: right click the desktop, add widgets
<blain> what options do you get
<blain> Misterio indeed
<jussi> Ivo_link: no, not yet.
<shivani> @blain then..
<jussi> I do believe its being worked on.
<Ivo_link> hmmm....ok. guess i'll just get used to it. but installing or removing something will automatically affect the dependencys (i think thats how u spell it, i'm portuguese...)
<blain> (13:46:30) (blain) what options do you get
<blain> Ivo_link o que?
<blain> dependencies*
<Ivo_link> lol
<Ivo_link> ok
<jussi> !pt | Ivo_link
<ubottu> Ivo_link: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Ivo_link> instala as dependências automaticamente?
<blain> sure
<blain> don't even worry about that
<Ivo_link> ok
<jussi> if you need portuguese please use the pt channeö
<blain> unless you force to skip the dependencies
<Ivo_link> hmmm
<blain> but by default it will
<blain> unless a package is needed by another
<blain> it will stay and it won't be removed
<Ivo_link> well, i want to install wine... and appears a bunch a packages along with...how do i know which one to install?
<blain> those are dependencies
<blain> you need to accept apt choice
<Ivo_link> so, by adding one, the rest (the logical ones, or needed) will install to no matter which one i install right?
<blain> different packages have different dependencies
<blain> so dependencies change
<blain> sometimes a package might not have any dependencies
<blain> you just gotta watch, if apt requires packages to be removed
<blain> when installing
<blain> that is
<Ivo_link> hmmm...ok blain, thanks for all the help. u 2 misterio. if i'll need help i will boder you some more :)
<blain> bother*
<Ivo_link> lol
<Ivo_link> right
<Ivo_link> thanks
<Ivo_link> Blain, how about some more help? :) up to it?
<blain> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blain> !pm | Ivo_link
<ubottu> Ivo_link: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ivo_link> lol jeezz sorry...
<Ivo_link> ok... i cant access startup configuration.
<Ivo_link> i mean, i can, but theres nothing i can change...
<Ivo_link> how can this be possible?
<Ivo_link> anyone...?
<blain> which configuration
<blain> system settings?
<Ivo_link> yes
<Ivo_link> file"desktop" doesn't show anything....
<blain> the desktop folder?
<Ivo_link> system configuration/startup
<Ivo_link> he thing that helps me to change the automatic dtart of programs
<Ivo_link> the
<Torch> Ivo_link: what are you actually trying to do? what's the problem you want to solve?
<Ivo_link> Torch....iḿ trying to stop some programs to iniciate at startup
<Torch> Ivo_link: for example?
<Ivo_link> indexing / print /bluetooth / and i know theres a few more background running
<Torch> Ivo_link: those are not programs, those are services.
<Ivo_link> or that...i want to do this because i'm noticing that kubuntu is quite slower then ubuntu. So i'm trying to speed it up...(if it works)
<blain> chkconfig cups off
<Torch> Ivo_link: you can disable file indexing in the strigi configuration in system settings
<Torch> Ivo_link: bluetooth i'm not sure, i'm not at my notebook right now.
<blain> ps aux | grep tooth
<Torch> Ivo_link: but whether that is running or not (the KDE bluetooth service) will not have much effect on overall performance
<blain> exactly
<Ivo_link> the strange thing is that on ubuntu, it showed all the services...
<Ivo_link> blain...cups off?
<Torch> Ivo_link: you migh perceice KDE as "slower" because it's different. it also does a hell of a lot more than gnome, so that takes its toll, too, of course.
<Ivo_link> it is slower...graphically
<Ivo_link> windows drag and stuff...
<Torch> Ivo_link: turn off desktop effects if your card or driver aren't up to it.
<Ivo_link> hmmm...i dont have any effects. At least i don't think so... just normal window behaviour.what is chkconfig cups off?
<James147> Ivo_link: If you looking to speed up the rendering of windows you could `try` launghing the program (qt/kde programs only) with the "--graphicssystem raster" flag... might not make any difference
<Ivo_link> even browsing pages up and down, it drags...
<Ivo_link> it's quite a difference. But i have no doubt that k. its better than U. Torch
<Ivo_link> so, about the services...how can i change them?
<Ivo_link> and blain, could you tell what cups is?
<James147> Ivo_link: cups is the printer server
<Ivo_link> oh..
<Ivo_link> thanks james
 * psynautic says in hushed tones: they will hear us
<uneivi> hi
<uneivi> someone there?
<uneivi> somebody...
<James147> uneivi: yup,
<khaije|amalt> whats the simplest dlna media server available for linux
<uneivi> i don't know
<khaije|amalt> i'm looking for something that i can use for maybe a week
<uneivi> just for a week...for what?
<uneivi> puffs
<khaije|amalt> just streaming to my tv until i get my multimedia virtual server set back up
<uneivi> oh!
<khaije|amalt> i think i'll just try mediatomb, i've heard lots of good about it
<uneivi> cool
<uneivi> try it
<uneivi> what is your OS?
<uneivi> ...
<uneivi> well i guess i go
<uneivi> i do not understanding this...
<psynautic> anyone know why kde keeps defaulting dvi-1 to be clone of dvi-0 at startup instead of right of dvi-0 like i set it to?
<James147> psynautic: stating which video driver you are using would help :)
<psynautic> radeon
<Scunizi> *everytime* I boot Akonadi and Kontact crash.  Kontact because Akonadi is having issues.....
<Torch> Scunizi: pastebin a backtrace
<Scunizi> Torch: when Akonadi crashes and I try to report a bug, it says it needs the debug symbols.. so trying to install that results in "non found for Akonadi" which doesn't make sense to me/.
<Torch> Scunizi: install the package akonadi-dbg
<Scunizi> Torch: ok
<Scunizi> It's doing it via cli using apt-get.. nice to see.. ok.. installed.. how do I initiate a backtrace?
<Torch> Scunizi: you get it once it crashes, in the crash handler that pop up
<Scunizi> Torch: ah ok.. I'll have to shutdown and restart to get it to fail again.  I'll be back in a minute.
<Torch> Scunizi: just running it won't make it crash?
<Scunizi> Torch.. no.. my normal startup routine is when Akonadi presents 3-4 crash windows I hit cancel until they are all done. Quit Akonadi, Quit Kontact, Restart Akonadi.... wait... restart Kontact .. then everything is ok.
<Torch> Scunizi: i see
<Scunizi> Torch: I suspect it's the connection I've made to google for the calendar and contact resource
<Scunizi> But I'm not really sure..
<Torch> Scunizi: and there's no networking at that point because of network manager... that makes some sense, agreed.
<Scunizi> Torch: to a point.. I uninstalled network-manager because it didn't cooperate with setting a static IP address and installed Wi-cd instead.. so you may be correct in that the network isn't up until after akonadi is started..
<Torch> Scunizi: hmm, aha. well, make a backtrace, maybe that offers some hints.
<Scunizi> Torch: ok.. I"ll be back in a minute
 * slow-motion juhu
<Scunizi> Torch: strange.. I did a cold boot and Akonadi started with no errors this time.. and Kontact didn't error... however Kontact reports "Akonadi not operational" when clicking the "Contacts" tab.. so there is no connection between the two like there should be normally.  Errors presented when clicking details shows Akonadi Server self-test and  "No resource agents found", "Previous Akonadi server error log found", and "Current Akonadi control
<Scunizi>  error log found."
<Torch> Scunizi: you know this page: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<Scunizi> Torch: nope.. I"ll look.
<Scunizi> Torch: is 4.4 what is in 10.04?
<Torch> Scunizi: yes, as any kde app's help->about will tell you ;-)
<Scunizi> Torch: DOH!  should have remembered that.
<SDuensin> Anyone here ever make bluetooth audio work in 10.04?  The more I read, the more confused I get.  :-(
<SDuensin> I replaced kbluetooth with blueman and was able to pair my headset (Jabra BT3030).  I can't for the life of me get sound out of it though.
<Scunizi> Torch: well .. with the issue on this latest reboot the link says that it's an unsolved issued when contacts don't show up.. they are hoping to have a fix soon. :(
<Torch> Scunizi: sounds bad :-(
<SDuensin> How does audio work in KDE anyway?  What's the default audio server?  Do I need to manually install Pulse?
<ArGGu^^> SDuensin I dont have any experience of bluetooth sound, but have change the default sound card?
<SDuensin> I've yet to find a way to change sound cards.  Apparently my system thinks I only have one.
<Torch> SDuensin: KDE uses phonon as multimedia backend. phonon is an API that can make use of several backends. among the possible backends are pulse audio, gstreamer and vlc.
<ArGGu^^> I think it should detect your bluetooth device as another sound device
<SDuensin> Ahhhhhhh - ok, that's what Phonon is.  I think all I have to choose from is "Xine".
<Torch> SDuensin: that's another one. a very popular one, too.
<Torch> SDuensin: backend, i mean.
<SDuensin> Right, but blueman expects pulse, I believe.
<SDuensin> So that'd explain a few things.  :-)
<SDuensin> Now just to figure out how to add it.
<ArGGu^^> SDuensin http://www.hyperblog.de/hoergen.php/2010/06/28/bluetooth_a2dp_unter_kubuntu_10_04
<ArGGu^^> It is german but maybe it could help
<SDuensin> Thanks ArGGu^^ - the URL sounds very promising.  Trying to load it.  :-)
<SDuensin> I got Google Translate.  :-)
<ArGGu^^> :)
<SDuensin> Wow.  He's even using the same headset I have.  Very nice find!
<oxymoron> How do you isntall Java, I cannot make it work and openjdk sucks, and restricted-extras is installed. Base problem is that BankID doesnt work on Nexus Linux Peronsal
<troopperi> add lucid partner repos
<troopperi> and install  sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<oxymoron> troopperi: ppa?
<troopperi> before that uninstall everythin else javas
<oxymoron> troopperi: Yes of course ;) But ppa url or ppa:*?
<troopperi> its found -kpackagekit ->settings->edit software sources
<troopperi> then refresh
<oxymoron> troopperi: Yeah found it now, thought I already had it :P
<psynautic> is there a bug with radeon not remembering dual monitor setup? it always defaults to dvi-1 cloning dvi-0
<oxymoron> troopperi: Uhm, which packages to remove first? Is it enough remove openjdk libraries?
<SDuensin> ArGGu^^: Perfect!  Almost blew my eardrums out when it started up!   Thanks!
<troopperi> oxymoron: i think so
<ArGGu^^> SDuensin good to hear :D
 * SDuensin loves this OS.
<Torch> psynautic: i think you need krandrtray running on startup for that to work (but i don't have that setup, so i can't really be sure)
<troopperi> oxymoron: did you get it?
<Scunizi> Is PowerDevil .. a laptop power management daemon needed or do anything on a desktop install?
<Torch> Scunizi: it's mostly for notebooks, yes.
<oxymoron> troopperi: Yeah but BankID doesnt work
<Scunizi> Torch: will it change any operation on a desktop install if I disable it as a service?
<Torch> Scunizi: it's used for reboot and shutdown, but both should still work without it (using alternative backends then)
<troopperi> try to konsole, lik this 1. sudo aptitude remove openjdk-6-jre sun-java6-jre  2. sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre 3. sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<Scunizi> Torch: so it's probably not a good idea to disable if you're not using alternative backends (I'm not aware of what those alternatives are to install or look for).
<oxymoron> troopperi: Ah the plugin isnt installed xD
<troopperi> :)
<Torch> Scunizi: no, KDE should pick an alternative itself.
<Torch> Scunizi: just disable it and try to reboot. it will probably just work.
<psynautic> thanks torch, ill check that out
<Scunizi> Torch: ah cool.. I was actually looking to disable kbluetooth on startup as I don't need it and found that service... but still haven't figured a way to stop kbluetooth.. yet.
<Scunizi> Torch: I might have figured out why Akonadi fails in my circumstance on a cold boot.. looking in Hardware under System Settings where it describes the Network Management Backend.... NetworkManager 0.7 was first on the list and Wicd second.. perhaps by moving wicd to the top of the list the network will come up faster..
<oxymoron> troopperi: Hmm now it seems like BankID and CSN (Study grant in Sweden) complains that Firefox hasnt javascript activated, but it is xD
<troopperi> oxymoron: do you restart your firefox
<oxymoron> troopperi: I hate this, Same freaking problem everytime I need to reinstall bankID on Linux. WOuld be nice having sudo apt-get install nexus-personal and then it just WORKS.
<oxymoron> troopperi: Nope, but will do now ;)
<oxymoron> troopperi: Hmm doesnt work now either, even after the restart. It cannot find BankID. I dont remember what was the problem last time. There was some tiny little extra part with Nexus Peronsal to fix I think afterwards the installation provided by Nexus.
<troopperi> oxymoron: yeah, i understand... what say when you write to addresline about:plugins
<troopperi> at firefox
<oxymoron> troopperi: That java is installed and activated. But I cannot find anything regarding BankID. Oh I think I need to manually add the plugin to firefox for BankID to make it works, so freaking annoying xD I dont remember what do do either :P
<troopperi> ok :D
<oxymoron> Seems like the problem is that Firefox have dynamic library path which make it impossible for Nexus Personal to install libplugins.so to correct foldder :P
<txwikinger> hi Stratford
<Stratford> hi
<Stratford> i'm new to linux
<Stratford> and command line stuff
<Stratford> just trying to get to a level of full understanding
<Stratford> according to arthur griffith's video tutorial i have done the partitioning on a floppy
<Stratford> as you would have seen http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464566/
<txwikinger> yes
<Stratford> but cannot seem to put the fs on the partions
<txwikinger> Why do you need partitions on your floppy?
<Stratford> gosh
<Stratford> does it matter
<txwikinger> well.. it is an unusual thing
<Stratford> like i said.. i'm new to this
<Stratford> and trying to practice on floppy
<txwikinger> I think the necessary device files are not created automatically
<Stratford> cheap way to do things
<txwikinger> that is why you get the error message
<Stratford> well i tried adding some lines in fstab
<Torch> Stratford: floppy disks do not have partition tables
<Stratford> like someone suggested
<James147> Stratford: adding line to /etc/fstab willl only affect mounting of the drive, not partition of it in anyway (that has to be done when its not mounted)
<txwikinger> No.. fstab mounts existing device files to your filesystem tree
<Stratford> i can create/save/see files/dir but cannot access the partitions individually
<txwikinger> You need to have the right device files in the /dev directory
<Stratford> well .. i was trying this  "sudo mount /dev/fd0p1 /mnt" but it doesn't work
<txwikinger> A device file is a sort of pseudo file that tells the kernel how to find your hardware
<txwikinger> /dev/fd0p1 does not exist
<txwikinger> so you cannot mount it anywhere
<txwikinger> it must exist first and have the right information in it
<Stratford> so you mean the partitions i created do not exist?
<Torch> Stratford: floppy disks do not have partition tables
<txwikinger> well.. the partition exists on your floppy
<Stratford> Torch, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464566/
<txwikinger> Torch: you can write a partition table on a floppy
<Stratford> i did the partprobe thingy as well
<txwikinger> The problem is that for a disk we create the necessary device files, for a floppy we don;t
<Stratford> but i'm using a live cd
<Torch> txwikinger: you can write a partition table anywhere.
<Stratford> so you are saying that it cannot be done?
<oxymoron> Freaking difficult to make BankID to work on a amd64 bit system I must say. You need to manually activate BankID plugin with npwrapper
<txwikinger> Stratford: I have to go to a meeting.. I will do some research .. maybe I find something
<txwikinger> ping me later
<Stratford> txwikinger, thanks.. can i request something?
<Stratford> if you have a floppy can you duplicate what i have done and then try to see if you can put a file system on the partitions
<Stratford> arthur griffiths video tutorials does this on a floppy
<Stratford> but his following two videos he uses another example but chats about mounting the partitions individually and doing the mkfs
<Stratford> txwikinger, ?
<Stratford> i guess you have gone to your meeting
<Stratford> Torch, are you there?
<Torch> Stratford: what are you trying to achieve with all this?
<Torch> Stratford: yes. and wondering what this is good for.
<Stratford> ok hear me out
<Stratford> i'm coming from a windoz world.. so i've just started learning all this linux and love it
<Stratford> i don't want to go back to windoz
<Stratford> but i also support a lot of windoz folks voluntarily
<Stratford> and they have old hardware
<Stratford> some don't even have cd rom
<Stratford> so i went through art griffiths video tutorial here http://www.vtc.com/products/Introduction-to-Linux-tutorials.htm
<Stratford> and he does things on a floppy
<Scunizi> Is there an easy way to sort the Kmenu ?  As I add programs they don't end up in alphabetical order.....
<Stratford> if you get a chance to see the fdisk tut and the 2 after that you will see that he manages to do it
<Torch> Stratford: still pointless.
<Stratford> so i am practicing this on a floppy
<Stratford> Torch, it maybe pointless on your end
<Torch> Stratford: partition tables on floppy disks are pointless.
<Stratford> but some folks don't have the resources to get new hardware etc
<Torch> Stratford: they still don't need partition tables on floppies then
<Torch> Stratford: you're aware you can just _use_ the floppy without partitioning it?
<Stratford> Torch, i don't think you see th epoint
<Stratford> yes.. but they have windoz
<Torch> Stratford: apparently not. what _is_ the point?
<Stratford> so i was thinking of getting to a level where i am comfortable in linux
<Stratford> for myself and others and transition
<Stratford> it's like crossing a stream but having one foot on either bank
<Torch> Stratford: i see, but you won't really need to partition floppies in any case. or use fdisk directly, which is really a tool for experts.
<Scunizi> Stratford: I also don't see the point of partitioning a floppy even on old hardware with windows.. is it just for practice or what?
<Stratford> the floppy will make me comfortable to play around and then risk the hd
<Scunizi> so practice..
<Torch> Stratford: if you just want to practice using fdisk, try the scsi_debug module.
<Stratford> never mind
<James147> Stratford: or create a file and practice on that :)
<Stratford> i'm a point between where i can transition a lot of folks to linux but this kind of solution will keep them on windoz
<Torch> Stratford: not being able to partition floppies using fdisk?
<Torch> Stratford: what kind of weird advanced pro users are those? ;-)
<Stratford> James147, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464566/
<Stratford> Torch, thanks for your help
<whysoserious> HI, and welcome to this episode of the OSGUI tech show
<Stratford> i have spelt out the tale of two cities here and you are still asking me the same ?
<whysoserious> Was that his IP?
<whysoserious> Com'on... Are you dating on private conversation?
<realmatt> how easy is it to watch a blueray movie in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Andrew9> how can i add a user to samba share?
<Andrew9> user/password for access
<Scunizi> Andrew9: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html.
<Andrew9> Scunizi: The requested URL /6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html. was not found on this server.
<Scunizi> Andrew9: sorry looks like I inadvertantly added a "period" at the end of the url.. remove that and refresh
<Andrew9> Scunizi: i've read all manuals but it still doesn't work
<Andrew9> Scunizi: user name works only without password
<Andrew9> Scunizi: if i set password i cannot access it anymore
<Andrew9> Scunizi: password just won't work
<Scunizi> Andrew9: one of the users you add to samba has to also have an account on your machine.. so add yourself first then then others..
<Andrew9> Scunizi: i have done it
<Andrew9> Scunizi: when i add myself in samba options it makes no changes
<Scunizi> Andrew9: /join #samba ... samba can be finiky depending on how you've setup smb.conf
<Andrew9> Scunizi: i open samba settings and the user list is empty
<Scunizi> did you create a /etc/samba/smbpasswd file?
<Scunizi> Andrew9: here's an example of my smb.conf file.... "#" comments out the line making it ineffective. http://pastebin.com/5S3zUDmQ
<Scunizi> Andrew9: although I haven't read it all here's a more recent how to with samba http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-10.04-samba-standalone-server-with-tdbsam-backend
<Andrew9> Scunizi: ok thanks
<Torch> Andrew9: setting up samba correctly is _hard_ ;-)
<Andrew9> Torch: i just want to have one public folder and a few password protected ones
 * Scunizi can prove that with his new shiny dome after pulling all his hair out the last time.
<Torch> Andrew9: it's still hard ;-) you'll eventually make it, but expect a frustrating experience... ;-)
<Scunizi> Andrew9: I still have to restart the smbd service after reboot or cold start to get the shares to be recognized by the windows machines in my LAN
<Andrew9> Torch: the thing i hate the most is that it just doesn't work
<Torch> Andrew9: heh,  yeah. if you can get away with it, use NFS or SFTP
<Andrew9> Torch: in the gui for example i add users after Apply-close the list is empty just like nothing happened
<Torch> Andrew9: i have no experience with that GUI... i suggest following a tutorial and editing the files in /etc/samba directly.
<Scunizi> Andrew9: that may be part of what's happening.. to really setup samba *don't* use a gui.. that's a limited app.
<Tazzypillar> hello, does anyone know why I keep having the plasma desktop of my system show up in my smoothtasks widget somehow?
<Scunizi> AND don't try ebox or the other web based configuration utility.. just eats resources, confusing etc.
<uneivi> hi there...
<uneivi> someone there?!
<uneivi> someone knows another chat that i can use?
<uneivi> nobody talk
<uneivi> i don't understand it
<uneivi> ei alguem ai do brasil?
<uneivi> nesuno?!
<uneivi> affs
<uneivi> ahhhhahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<uneivi> puffs
<uneivi> ...
<uneivi> ........................afffffffffffffsssssssssssss
<likeamp> buenas soy nuevo alguien me puede alludar
<likeamp> algo eh leido sobre kubuntu
<likeamp> pero nesesito activar los drivers de nvidia para ubuntu 9.10
<likeamp> si es posible ?
<well_laid_lawn> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<likeamp> kubuntu perdon
<well_laid_lawn> or ask in english pls :]
<likeamp> hi im newie im reading tutorials on kubuntu and is not easy for me install the drivers for my nvidia
<likeamp> any one halp
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<likeamp> thx boy
<well_laid_lawn> what's this   boy   crap! ;]
<josh2k10> hey
<ridin> how do i change kwin's style
<James147> ridin: System settings > Appearance > Window decoration or something (cant remember the exact name)
<bewofthe> i would like to turn off mouse gesture please
<cuznt> thats better.
#kubuntu 2010-07-17
<jschall> why isn't there a kubuntu-10.04-netbook for amd64? atom n450 is an 64-bit cpu
<jschall> a lot of netbooks are still 32bit but a lot of them are 64 now too
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<c3l> whats up with ktorrent, it eats cpu and memory? is this a known issue?
<c3l> it seems to calm down when the download is stopped
<judgen> I love kgeographu more than any kde4 app, if you know why is because it works in all enviroments *exccccept kde4* i find that strange
<judgen> the kde3-remix is the best i could ever hope for, missing the blocklists ofcourse
<TanEk> hi, does someone knows how to open automatically ktorrent with a magnet link in chromium
<TanEk> ?
<ubuntu> ubuntues!
<ubuntu> channel in spanish please ?
<JontheEchidna> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<luis_> hello, good afternoon everyone i like to ask for help, i am trying to watch vids on youtube, the problem is that is asking me to installas the newest version of adobe wish i already did, uninstall and did a reinstallation and still keeps asking for adobe how can i fix this, help please!!!!
<Pascat> Hello!
<Pascat> I have a few problems here!
<luis_> yeah me too but none seems to be available :(
<Pascat> 1: How do I change my desktop background image? and 2... Why won't x-chat have transparency? It works with Compiz-Fusion and KWin allows transparency o.o
<luis_> to change your desktop background just place the cursor anywhere in the screen right click and then choose: configure desktop
<luis_> the other question i don't know
<Pascat> background problem fixed.
<Pascat> that...was more complicated then necessary.
<judgen> saying for everyoung!
<judgen> oops
<Scunizi> Is there a built in vnc or rdp server in 10.04?  If so where do I find it in the menu to configure? Or what should I load up?
<jschall> i put kubuntu netbook on my netbook, how can i swap it out for regular kubuntu? it's a bit buggy.
<ary> hi
<ary> I've a problem.... I'm using kubuntu 10.04. My fonts are very ugly
<ary> in chrome and firefox
<ary> i found that it changes if I remove the ~.font.conf file
<ary> somebody have any idea?
<ary> the problem is that this file start again every time that i do a change in my setings
<dracula_> jh
<TanEk_> does someone knows how to build a package?
<enzoplex> How do I remove the join/part from irssi?
<alibaba> test
<d610> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله بركاته
<d610> hi every body
<d610> can any one read me
<d610> iam new here
<James147> !hi | d610
<ubottu> d610: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<d610> thanks
<d610> any one here arabian
<eagles0513875|2> hey guys what woudl cause a sudo apt-get upgrade to get an error 404 on the repositories?
<gb__> howdy all
<gb__> where is xorg.conf in kdm?
<gb__> i need to find nvidia settings
<gb__> anyone?
<eagles0513875|2> gb__: on a clean install of lucid
<gb__> eagles0513875|2: i had ubuntu  command line, i apt-got kde sir
<eagles0513875|2> gb__: run apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875|2> that will install any missing packages that come with a standard kubuntu install
<gb__> eagles0513875|2: ok thank you
<eagles0513875|2> welcome
<gb__> i had install nvidia-current drivers, now everythingis big
<gb__> so wanted to go back to default
<gb__> will try that ya suggested, thank you
<eagles0513875|2> gotcha#
<cps1966> anyone here
<rork> according tot the nicks list, yes
<cps1966> i need help installing sun java
<cps1966> the plugin
<cps1966> cant remember how i did it before
<rork> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<cps1966> thats so old its usless
<gb__> cya folks, thanks again
<vot> whats the storm with kubunu and ubuntu and reading disks from other distros
<vot> i have a md raid5
<vot> within that i have a lvm pyhsical volume then a volume group
<vot> then a bunch of logical volumes encrypted with luks
<vot> when i install ubuntu/kubuntu it doesnt recognise any of the lvm volume groups or anything properly
<vot> shouldn't it read the volumes the same between distro
<vot> 's
<boby> need help?
<boby85> has kubuntu 10.04.1 relesed jet?
<Misterio> boby85: It will be released in 3 months, if I remember well, and 10.04.2 3 months later than 10.04.1
<Misterio> boby85: First update is released after 6 months
<boby85> don't understand?
<boby85> isn't in july?
<Misterio> boby85: Well, 10.04 is released >> 6 months later 10.04.1 >> 3 months later 10.04.2 >> 3 months later 10.04.3...
<boby85> isn't 6 monts later 10.10?
<Misterio> yes, too
<Misterio> But 10.04.1 is not version update, is just single packages' updates recopilation
<boby85> so 10.04 shoud be in 27.07?
<boby85> couse 10.04 relesed 27/04
<Misterio> I don't know the day
<boby85> 3 months after 27.04
<boby85> Misterio I know
<boby85> ok here is my problem: after clean install or upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 my system won't boot, some plymouth problem (graphic driver loads to slow) so I instaled 9.10 again. Few days ago I decided to upgrade again but now system wors fine
<boby85> so they have fixed bug I have
<boby85> if I install 10.04.1 everything will be fine
<boby85> but there is no 10.04.1
<boby85> only 10.04
<boby85> I could upgrade after clean install...
<boby85> what to do?
<Misterio> wait to 10.04.1
<Misterio> Or to 10.10
<boby85> I know that
<boby85> but what till then
<Misterio> boby85: If you prefer stable PC 10.04 LTS, if you want testing 10.10
<boby85> but 10.04 doesn't work
<boby85> after clean install
<Misterio> Then update
<boby85> so I don't know will it work after upgrade
<boby85> will it work?
<Misterio> I don't know
<Misterio> It worked fine for me, update and clean install
<boby85> upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 works
<boby85> 2 mounts ago this above didn't work to
<boby85> now it works
<boby85> so i don't know will it work after clean install 10.04 and than upgrade
<boby85> ?
<jillsmitt> i have festival installed, what additional software i need to use festival with knotify?
<darthganesh> I have enabled Restore previous sessions. But it doesn't remember all running applications e.g. Stardict.Why?
<Weenie_Beenie> ciao a tutti, posso disturbare?
<well_laid_lawn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<well_laid_lawn> or ask in english :]
<slow-motion> hi
<Misterio> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nicolas_> hi
<kubuntu> apachelogger hi :)
<kubuntu> https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc I'm here. What next? :D
<Eruaran> Is anyone else encountering serious problems with playing games on a system with ATI graphics cards?
<Eruaran> I have a HD 3750 graphics card and attempting to play any 3D game causes a serious crash and you have to reset the computer.
<Eruaran> (have tested the hardware, its fine)
<matrixx> I've heard from one of my friends that he had similar problems
<apachelogger> kubuntu: read the mails :P
<matrixx> he changed to nvidia and works well :)
<apachelogger> you will not need the code branch at all
<Eruaran> I am torn because this card is definately better than the on board Nvidia graphics... its so smooth... I don't want to have to revert back... but I can't play games now
<matrixx> :/
<matrixx> ATI drivers just suck with some cards
<matrixx> seems to be matter of luck
<matrixx> though nvidia isn't perfect either
<_Techie_> i think its due to the fact that ther wasnt very much ATI support at the time of the HD3k series
<matrixx> my screen flickers, and I fixed it on win by changing color model to YCbCr444
<matrixx> but nvidia linux drivers doesn't give me that option yet
<Eruaran> It's like this: Start game > OoOh its so smoooth its like liquid... woo... ahhh... sweet > black screen... total system hang... > reboot...
<matrixx> I know the feeling :/
<_Techie_> Eruaran, bad luck... somebody will kick me for this... tried gaming in windows?
<Eruaran> I don't consider that an option
<_Techie_> Eruaran, i seee
<Eruaran> Everything I use is on Linux
<Eruaran> If there's a fix I'll be happy
<Eruaran> I've checked forums... people don't seem sure yet
<Eruaran> whether its x or drivers
<_Techie_> Eruaran, which drivers are you using?
<_Techie_> are you using the restricted drivers provided by *buntu?
<Eruaran> no
<Eruaran> I'm using mesa
<_Techie_> Eruaran, you may wish to download and install the linux drivers for your card fromt he ATI/AMD website... but wait a bit and see if any of the regulars in here have any idea
<Eruaran> If it was nvidia I'd probably do that
<Eruaran> But I'm a bit wary of ATI's drivers
<Eruaran> :P
<_Techie_> Eruaran, they are better than they used to be
<Eruaran> yes
<dlp> Does anyone know if anybody is implementing system connection configuration in KNetworkManager?
<_Techie_> Eruaran, they have proven to me that they can be reliable, but that being said.. i was using a high end 4k card
<dlp> I did ask in #kde-devel, but they're all asleep, it would seem.
<Eruaran> But if this issue can be sorted I'll be happy to stay with the mesa drivers, the graphics seem pretty awesome... when it works
<Eruaran> I've also noticed that 2D graphics are better on the ATI card
<_Techie_> Eruaran, id use the restricted driver manager and give FGLRX a shot... if it doesnt work you can always uninstall it
<Eruaran> and movies
<Mamarok> Eruaran: which driver and which card do you have?
<_Techie_> Mamarok,  HD 3750 and mesa
<Eruaran> I just ran hardware drivers detection again and Kubuntu is offering me the proprietary driver
<Mamarok> mesa? There is the radeon driver, I doubt you use a mesa driver
<Eruaran> No proprietary drivers are in use on my system
<Mamarok> Eruaran: well, the radeon is a free driver
<Mamarok> I have the HD 3650 and the radeon driver is the one that works best
<Eruaran> Ok, I'll give it a try
<Mamarok> but I don't understand why you say you use the meas driver? there is no such thing for ATI c<ards, only the Radeon or the proprietary fglrx
<Mamarok> mesa*
<Eruaran> Mesa 7.7.1
<Eruaran> (radeon)
<Mamarok> Eruaran: as I said, there is no xorg driver called meas
<Mamarok> mesa*
<Eruaran> kernel module is radeon
<Mamarok> Eruaran: with the HD 3750 you should use the Radeon one, that should work out of the box.
<Mamarok> Eruaran: well, what doesn't work?
<Mamarok> I didn't read the full backlog
<Eruaran> games
<Eruaran> 3d games
<Mamarok> Linux games you mean or in wine?
<Eruaran> causes nasty crash
<Eruaran> native games
<Mamarok> hm, could you give me an example?
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> start up sauerbraten for example
<Eruaran> everything is great
<Eruaran> very smooth.. impressive
<Mamarok> I meant an example of a Linux game that doesn't work
<Eruaran> then after a minute, black screen, sound loops, total crash... can't to anything but hard reset
<Mamarok> and you are sure it is the graphic card causing the crash?
<Mamarok> or driver
<Eruaran> gonna try things with the new driver
<Eruaran> brb
<Mamarok> Eruaran: what new driver?
<Mamarok> oh well, so much for not listenng
<Mamarok> listening*
 * Mamarok is less than sure the problem is the xorg driver
<Mamarok> we need a backtrace
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna head to bed... goodnight #kubuntu
<Eruaran> Not a good result so far
<Mamarok> Eruaran: how can you know that it is the driver causing the crash?
<Eruaran> Plymouth suddenly looks aweful and compositing wont work
<Mamarok> Eruaran: which driver did you isntall now?
<Eruaran> the one that was offered to me
<Eruaran> Not using Mesa any more but using FGLRX or whatever its called
<Mamarok> one?
<Eruaran> This is the ati driver
<Mamarok> Eruaran: Well, I already told you the first time, mesa is not the card driver,
<Mamarok> is either the radeon or the fglrx
<Mamarok> and how did you switch drivers?
<Eruaran> I installed fglrx
<Mamarok> that doesn't necessarily switch the driver
<Eruaran> It wasn't previously installed
<Eruaran> this is horribly glitchy
<Mamarok> Eruaran: what are your kwin settings?
<Mamarok> again, installing a driver doesn't necessarily activate it
<Mamarok> which radeon driver is installed on your system?
<Mamarok> Eruaran: still here?
<Mamarok> Eruaran: if you want help, could you please answer my questions?
<Mamarok> whatever...
<Eruaran> sorry was testing a game out
<Eruaran> no crashes with fglrx driver
<Mamarok> Eruaran: just for your information: before starting sauerbraten, you should change your monitor settings if you have a resolution higher than 1200x800, else it will nto work
<Mamarok> then, mesa is a gl engine, not a driver, there are three drivers for ATI cards, Radeon, Radeon HD and fglrx
<Eruaran> I had radeon
<Mamarok> and you change drivers with jockey-kde, they don't change on their own
<Eruaran> I didn't say they changed on their own
<Eruaran> I said I installed fglrx when it was offered to me by the "hardware drivers" app
<Mamarok> ok, that is jockey-kde then, but you didn't tell me that you were using that tool
<Eruaran> I said it was offered to me... what other tool offers you a driver
<Mamarok> well, the package installer for example can suggest a driver if you search for
<Mamarok> JFYI, you can test the radeonhd driver, normally the HD 3750 should sue the radeonhd, not the radeon one
<Mamarok> but you need to install it, the try changing it with the jockey
<Mamarok> use*
<Eruaran> I can't turn on desktop effects now
<Mamarok> OK, so your problems are solved?
<Mamarok> sorry, misread that line
<Eruaran> At the moment if I use the radeon driver I can have everything but games... fglrx will give me games but everything else looks like crap
<Mamarok> hm, did you try the other radeon driver? maybe you just didn't use the right one, there are two different ones
<Eruaran> how safe is the radeonhd driver?
<Mamarok> what do you mean, how safe it is?
<Mamarok> itwill not destroy your card :)
<Eruaran> my past experience with ati drivers has not been good
<Mamarok> well, it's not better with Nvidia, the problem is the card manufacturers
<Mamarok> once they document their cards correctly the drivers will be written correctly
<Eruaran> brb
<Eruaran> Still can't resume compositing
<Mamarok> Eruaran: which driver do you use now?
<Eruaran> radeonhd
<Mamarok> maybe it's just that using the game and the compisiting at the same time uses too many ressources
<Mamarok> compositing*
<Eruaran> I just rebooted
<Eruaran> there is no game running
<Mamarok> how much RAM do you have?
<Eruaran> 4GB
<Mamarok> that should be enough
<Dan_L> for composting?  You should be able to do most of that w/ like 1 gig
<Mamarok> Dan_L: it's not about compositing alone, but running 3d games at the same time
<Eruaran> Again plymouth splash is now ugly, no compositing in kde... but games work...
<Mamarok> but 4 Gb is certainly enough
<Eruaran> Its too much stuffing around
<RaGNORAK> how do i set up a home network between two systems both running kubuntu 10.04?
<Dan_L> Mamarok:   sorry.  But yeah, 4 gigs should still be enough.
<Eruaran> If I'm going to have this kind of hassle I'm just going to go back to nvidia
<Dan_L> Ragnorak:  first, make sure they're both connected to the same router
<Dan_L> ........:)
<RaGNORAK> they are
<RaGNORAK> they both use the same net
<Dan_L> well at this point
<Dan_L> you should be able to share files
<Dan_L> amirite?
<RaGNORAK> and i did use a network between them when one of them had windows using samba
<RaGNORAK> is that a trick question?
<RaGNORAK> do i need to setup NFS?
<Dan_L> Ragnorak:  what is your practical goal here?
<Dan_L> Are we just sharing files?  Are we flipping a printer?  Tell the dan_l and the dan_l will try to help.
<RaGNORAK> transfer files
<RaGNORAK> so zeroconf?
<Dan_L> more or less
<Pascat> hello!
<Dan_L> if I were you
<Dan_L> and I'm not
<Dan_L> but i"m way better looking
<Dan_L> I'd set it up for VNC hotness too
<Pascat> I want to give a try to Kubuntu! But the thing seems to have a few issues that are making me stay on Gnome... the biggest: X-chat doesn't seem to have Alpha Blending in KWin.
<RaGNORAK> i will try and set it up myself i shall comeback if i fail (which i am almost certain i will)
<RaGNORAK> ummm i use konversation so....
<Dan_L> Ragnorak:  it's easy dude.  Trust me.  Even I can do it.
<Dan_L> Pascat:  seriously.  X-Chat is what's keeping you on gnome?
<Dan_L> Lemme tell you a secret
<Dan_L> Kubuntu kicks everything elses ass.
<Dan_L> I'm a total ktard in 2 years or less
<Pascat> lol
<Pascat> Dan_L: Yes, x-chat is what is keeping me on gnome.
<Pascat> I don't like that native KDE one...
<Pascat> Plasma is awesome >.> Its like Win7/MacOSX on Steroids. So much better.
<Pascat> because it does so much more heh.
<Pascat> and I'd like some help to configure it, My eyes are sensitive and I really don't like the default white/blue colors. They hurt.
<James147> Pascat: its easy to change the default colour scheme (system settings > apearance...)
<Pascat> cool... now to find a way to get alpha blending to work in KWin or to find another client with alpha blending...I got really used to seeing my background with my text >.> going back to blank background is kinda *shrug*
<James147> Pascat: window transpancy?
<Pascat> yea
<James147> Pascat: for a temp fix right click the title bar > opacity
<Pascat> I want window transparency in xchat...doesn't seem to work with KWin. Only Compiz-Fusion
<Mamarok> Pascat: why don you use a proper IRC cleint like Konversation or Quassel?
<Pascat> I tried Quassel...didn't like it.
<Mamarok> well, try Konversation then
<Pascat> Konversation?
<Mamarok> yep
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install konversation if it is not installed already
<Pascat> Okies, I'll look into it...and i'll have to reinstall the whole of Kubuntu >.>
<Mamarok> why?
<Dan_L> I'm still on the fence about Konversation v. quassel.
<Mamarok> oh, you mean to have everything isntalled? sudo apt-get install kde-full
<James147> Pascat: you can also set th transparency of windows when they are opened by right clicking on the title bar of the window > advanced > spical application settings > prefences > [active | inactive ] opacity
<Mamarok> Dan_L: that is a personal preference, not a discussion for this channel
<Dan_L> Mamarok:  it was an observation and a benign one at that.
<vot> i i have to laught when Mamarok's the one saying use a proper client
<vot> if that isnt a personal preference i dont know what is
<Pascat> I'll try out both...and what I like is ... I'll send you guys a link to a screenshot.
<Dan_L> I don't want to express a personal preference here, but lemme tell you:  the Cubs suck.
<Dan_L> :)
<vot> Mamarok, why dont you lighten up since you seem to be dishing out your own brand of personal preference0
<vot> Dan_L, now thats just stirring
<Mamarok> vot: I gave the two clients that are for Kubuntu
<Mamarok> this is about Kubuntu, remember?
<Pascat> http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/3431000/1/screenies?h=84d69a
<Dan_L> Vot:  yes.  yes it is.  :)
 * Mamarok doesn't like Quassel at all
<vot> so what.. a gnome one, isnt "not proper"
<Pascat> I want to have a similar transparency effect then I have with xchat
<Mamarok> vot: whatever...
<vot> Pascat, try them all out
<vot> hey go wild and install wine and try mirc
<Pascat> ...NO
<vot> or be crazy and launch an console and try bitchx :)
<Mamarok> could we get back on topic, please? discussion sin elsewhere
<Dan_L> Pascat:  so you want it transparent over your desktop?
<Mamarok> is*
<vot> isnt the transparent over background not alpaha anyway
<vot> doesnt it just show the desktop behind the text
<vot> desktop wallpaper that is
<khalsa_> hello
<khalsa_> -i
<khalsa_> -o
<khalsa_> o
<khalsa_> s
<FloodBotK2> khalsa_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<khalsa_> i
<ikonia> khalsa_: stop
<Dan_L> There has to be away to get that transparent effect.  I'm snooping around now.
<James147> I think you might need to change the window theme... there are some transparent ones on kde-look.org
<Pascat> I think I'm trying to mimick a GTK effect on a non-GTK environment, *shrug* I'll just have to get used to it heh.
<ikonia> kde does have transparancy
<Pascat> I'll play with Kommunicate and see if it does what I want ^_^
<vot> Pascat, but lemme check
<Dan_L> Nooo.  Look under desktop effects. There's gotta be a transparency effect and you could probably tell it to just do that to your IRC client
<Dan_L> or something
<vot> i thought xchat didnt do full alpha with the transparent backtound
<James147> Pascat: something like this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smoked+Glass+Bespin+config?content=127507?
<James147> Pascat: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smoked+Glass+Bespin+config?content=127507  sorry :)
<andi> hello
<Pascat> Niiiiiiiice
<Guest80987> does anyone know where streaming files are saved
<vot> thats a theme that seems to be by someone missing vista or win7 and mac os 9
<vot> by the icon :)
<James147> vot: was the first one I found with transpancy... there are many others
<Dan_L> ewwwwwww vista.  ewwwww 7.
<Dan_L> Just saying.
<vot> vistas aero looks fine
<vot> with the exception of the stupid flip3d
<Dan_L> ehhhhh.  I guess it 'looks' as good as windows can.  But really----it's not on the same planet in terms of kde or osx
<vot> i dont think it was meant to
<vot> it had to cover a wide range of disparaging hardware
<Dan_L> Probably not.  I think they focused solely on a good UI.
<Dan_L> ..
<Dan_L> ....
<Dan_L> yeah.  It's like that:)
<vot> i think clean and simple and quick was all that they were after
<Dan_L> Have you used 7 yet?
<vot> and im glad they didnt try more.. because when m$ tries to be creative its usually ugly and horrible
<vot> yea a lot
<vot> i hate the aero peek thing too
<vot> with the window borders
<jussi> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dan_L> I just started messing with 7 at work.  still pretty far behind the curve.
<Dan_L> Does anyone know of a text editor that will syntax highlight sql?
<jussi> lads, if you can take the windows chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic that would be great
<Dan_L> what did you just call me?
<Pascat> Should I stick to Firefox or Konqueror is good?
<Dan_L> Is that supposed to be some sort of homophobic slur?
<pucko-> firefox is pretty good in lucid
<Dan_L> Pascat:  The answer is yes.
<James147> Pascat: or try chromium :)
<jussi> Dan_L: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Syntax-Highlight-Engine-Kate/ - kate does
<Pascat> I used Chromium. Problem I had with it: Java Support sucked on Windows. (couldn't get Focus) ...maybe Ubuntu doesn't have that problem though...
<Dan_L> Pascat:  It works well.
<Dan_L> Jussi:  will kate lemme shoot a query straight at a db too?
<Dan_L> Like is there a script thingymabob?
<Dan_L> I'm trying to dump my windows vbox and be a total free tard.  so replacing notepad++ and excel are very high on my list of things to do.
<pucko-> there are a few issues with chrome/chromium in general (plugins especially). firefox, usually just works. but I use chrome anyway
<vot> notepad++ is free
<vot> and i think it works under wine
<vot> and oo has a excel equivalent
<jussi> Dan_L: likely, but Ive no experience with it
<vot> and i belive kate can run scripts
<jussi> Dan_L: kate is a very powerful text editor
<Eruaran> can somebody help... I change my graphics driver to radeonhd so I can play games now but desktop compositing no longer works and every time I reboot my resolution goes back to 640x480
<Pascat> I saw Kate...it seemed weird...
<vot> kates the closest ive seen to ultraedit/notepad++ *nix side
<Eruaran> I love Kate
<vot> really doe she root hard ?
<Eruaran> And prefer it
<Pascat> can it 'color' program codes?
<jussi> vot: dont.
 * Pascat does some Ruby once in a while..
<jussi> Pascat: yes
<vot> oh come on someone had to go there
<Dan_L> Pascat:  we were just talking about that.  apparently it does support syntax highlighting.
<Pascat> Cool ^_^
<vot> kate is very good
<Pascat> gedit does it by default...so you have to enable it in Kate?
<jussi> no
<James147> Pascat: it just works, although is normally activated when you save a newly created document
<Dan_L> Now if I could just replace excel I'd be in good shape:)
<Eruaran> Kate has VI input mode
<James147> Eruaran:  :D
<pucko-> kate supports sql highlighting even
<Pascat> switching to KDE >.>
<Eruaran> :P
<vot> Dan_L, Open Office spreashseet
<vot> however its not as good as excel
<Eruaran> I prefer Calc to Excel
<Dan_L> Vot:  yeah it's getting there.  I can do most of my manipulation in OO.  I can't really make my deliverables good there though.
<Eruaran> So, does anyone know what I need to do
<Eruaran> Do I need to edit a config file or something?
<Dan_L> Actually, all of my manipulation can be done in OO.  It's total replacement.  But my ability to present things effectively is gimped up pretty bad.
<Eruaran> To get my desktop compositing back and sort out my screen res
<Dan_L> Eruran:  have you tried going through desktop effects?
<Eruaran> Dan_L: yes
<pucko-> Eruaran, I have never used a radeon card, but I would start by looking into the Xorg.0.log file and see what's going on.
<Dan_L> It's a non option or the option doesn't work?
<Eruaran> Dan_L: it says its temporarily disabled
<Eruaran> oh... its saying compositing is active now
<Eruaran> first time...
<Eruaran> its not working though
<Eruaran> nope not working
<Eruaran> "Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options...
<Dan_L> hmmmm.  are you using a proprietary driver?
<Eruaran> I'm using radeonhd
<Pascat> Ok...ok KDE
<Eruaran> I thought we didn't edit x anymore?
<Eruaran> I have forgotten where it is X11
<Dan_L> Eruaran:  sorry.  this one is beyond me.  I'm a veteran of the broadcom wifi driver problems and the nvidia driver problems, but no idea how to make this one work.
<Dan_L> Pascat:  it's zen in computing isn't it?
<James147> Eruaran: you do if you want to specify something... its just that now x can auto detect settings so it dosent need one
<Dan_L> Pascat:  install basket.  Or I'll report you to Obama and have you sent to guantanimo bay.  Seriously.
<Pascat> basket?
<Eruaran> Dan_L: I have always avoided ATI and used Nvidia... but I got this HD3650 for free and its quite nice... so I guess I have to suck it up and work the problem :P
<James147> Eruaran: can you not install the drives via "jockey-kde"? that normally handels most of the work
<Dan_L> Eruaran:  I'm using the power of the google to see what I can find.  If I find something, I will claim I came up with it on my own and pass it along to you.
<Eruaran> James147: I forget... is there a way to get x to re-detect settings?
<Pascat> reeally...
<Eruaran> Dan_L: thanks
<Pascat> I should reinstall with Kubuntu and not gnome... The disk is cluttered with so much mixed stuff now :/
<James147> Eruaran: delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<James147> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Eruaran> James147: ah thanks... I'll have a look and see what it says in there
<Dan_L> Pascat:  if you're looking to get things done, basket is pretty uber.
<Eruaran> James147: oh... delete it
<Eruaran> Interestingly I've had less issues in general with Kubuntu than Ubuntu
<Eruaran> lately
<Eruaran> I was trying out Ubuntu yesterday... the software centre wouldn't work after updates
<Eruaran> but I digress
<Dan_L> tbh, I haven't had a real 'issue' with anybuntu in about a year.
<Dan_L> I'm still trying to share the printer at my parents house.  My dad had a little problem with installing 'codecs'---if ya know what I"m saying.
<Dan_L> so I moved him to Kubuntu.
<Dan_L> But making the printer share has been a nightmare times 5
<Eruaran> I tend to like KDE apps better in general
<Eruaran> I like Dolphin better than Nautilus etc
<Dan_L> Euraran:  for sure.  and yukakke
<Dan_L> or yuakake
<Dan_L> or whatever it's called.
<Eruaran> yes
<Dan_L> I don't speak spanish so I don't know what that word means.
<Eruaran> Its a Quake console clone
<James147> might want to take this to #kubuntu-offtopic  :)
<Eruaran> yes
<Dan_L> I use it pretty religiously.
<Eruaran> sorry...
<Eruaran> my xorg.conf says Driver "fglrx" even though I've installed RadeonHD
<Eruaran> So, we just delete xorg.conf these days?
<Dan_L> Pascat:????
<Dan_L> I solved your problem
<Dan_L> I think
<James147> Eruaran: or mv
<Eruaran> James147: ok
<unixboss> slm
<Eruaran> now that I've deleted it do I just restart x?
<unixboss> kubuntu kurdum yardim lazim
<Eruaran> !tur
<unixboss> yes
<Eruaran> I dunno what ! to give the bot for turkish
<unixboss> ok don worry
<anzwaits> hello any kde experts here?
<James147> Eruaran: if you make any change to xorg.conf you have to restart x
<unixboss> to day setup kubuntu verry expert i like this
<James147> !ask | anzwaits
<ubottu> anzwaits: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anzwaits> I just want to know what are the advantages of kwin over compiz? which is the preferred one.
<James147> anzwaits: kwin :p  it is better intergrated into kde
<James147> anzwaits: compiz was only used in the past to get desktop effects, which kwin can now do by its self
<anzwaits> but, my friends say compiz have more display optins.
<pvandewyngaerde> if i try to disable the password prompt when opening the laptop lid, the option that is available does not work, editing /etc/default/acpi-support does not work, any other hints ?
<Eruaran> James147: I got my normal resolution back... but System Setting now crashes if I click on Desktop...
<James147> they do have slightly different effects (compiz might have more) but kwin also has some neat features like window grouping and as of 4.5 a tiled window placment
<Eruaran> This is really getting ridiculous
<unixboss> i have setup mac osx 10.6.3  sony wio so good setup because start dont kernel panic its a blank screan what hapend
<James147> Eruaran: sorry :( have no clue why it would do that
<James147> anzwaits: unless you spicifically want soemthing from compiz I suggest just sticking wiht kwin
<anzwaits> okay, I hope this kwin is integrated with luicid, am I rite?
<anzwaits> okay, James, can you tell me how to configure this kwin in lucid?
<James147> anzwaits: intergrated? it is used by kubuntu lucid by default
<Eruaran> James147: It might have something to do with fglrx
<James147> anzwaits: for desktop effects: system settings > desktop effects :D for the actual look thats in umm, system settings > appearnce i think...
<anzwaits> sorry for my ignorace James :(
<anzwaits> Anyway thanks a lot, you guys rokkk :)
<James147> anzwaits: there are also some option by right clicking on a window title bar
 * James147 love the bespin window style :D
<bodom> Hi there. Phonon is conflicting with non-phonon applications. May someone help me?
<Eruaran> now kdeinfo is crashing as well..
<Eruaran> This is ridiculous
<Eruaran> All I'm getting out of this is a headache and a big fat reminder on why I never use ATI
<BluesKaj> I'm getting mangled web pages on Lucid with FF and chrome, but I think my problem is flash .
<Eruaran> Since I have installed radeonhd, should I now remove anything to do with fglrx? Because when System Settings crashed, the debugging mentioned fglrx for some reason...
<BluesKaj> <--ati x200m
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, not sure lemme check
<Eruaran> Yeah well right now I'm thinking of expunging anytihng to do wth ATI from my system and throwing this card out in the street
<Eruaran> because, as usual, anything ATI is just causing too many problems
<Eruaran> System Settings and KDEinfo now crashing...
<Eruaran> what the hell
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, yes, youshould actually drop to a tty and remove the fglrx driver
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: Just the driver?
<BluesKaj> stop kdm first
<bodom> anybody?
<BluesKaj> yes, it will take that catalyst thing with it if it's installed too
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: I have fglrx, fglrx-modaliases... and yeah I was going to mention catalyst... I only just noticed that is installed...
<anzwaits> Hey, I am using 10.04, amarok installed by default. But we I try to play music its not working. any guess?
<Eruaran> anzwaits: do you have sound at all?
<James147> anzwaits: for mp3s? you will need to install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" to play them
<Eruaran> ah
<Eruaran> of course
<anzwaits> I have installed mediubuntu repos and then vlc
<anzwaits> so vlc, mplayer, audecious have sound
<anzwaits> but amarok doesnot. I noticed that .wav files are ok. but mp3 doesnot.
<James147> anzwaits: install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" to get the extra codes you need for mp3s
<James147> they are not shiped with kubuntu due to licencing restrictions, dam restriced formats :(
<anzwaits> Ohh okay. is this cause an issue only with amarok ?
<James147> anzwaits: with most players
<James147> anzwaits: they cannot include mp3 support when they ship kubuntu as its not an open format
<anzwaits> okay .Thanks James. Lemme try that.
<pvandewyngaerde> anyone here with a laptop that can help me test some behaviour when closing the lid ?
<James147> pvandewyngaerde: what behaviour?
<pvandewyngaerde> i have set the action to do nothing when closing the lid but it stil locks the screen and asks for a password when i open it
<James147> pvandewyngaerde:  is there an option to lock the screen on resume? (laptops booting atm)
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, use your package manager to see which drivers are installed pls
<pvandewyngaerde> James147:  yes, a general configuration option, not linked to any power profile
<pvandewyngaerde> i have disabled it
<pvandewyngaerde> this is in my  ~/.kde/share/config/powerdevilrc   in  [General] section :  configLockScreen=false
<James147> pvandewyngaerde: not seeing that behaviour here (on kde 4.5 RC2)
<James147> and dont remember ever seeing it lock the screen when the option wernt enabled :(
<pvandewyngaerde> the popupnotifier shows a powerdevil warning:   screen is locked    when reopened it and typed my pw
<Eruaran> fglrx, catalyst removed
<James147> pvandewyngaerde: what version of kde are you running?
<Eruaran> System Settings not crashing now
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, do you have org-driver-fglrx installed?
<pvandewyngaerde> Ubuntu maverick (development branch)   KDE Development Platform: 4.4.92 (KDE 4.4.92 (KDE 4.5 RC2)) hpelitebook8530 2.6.35-8-generic #13-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 14 03:01:08 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<MaVe> MAVERICK.
<MaVe> REALLY?
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: no
<James147> pvandewyngaerde: you might want to try #ubuntu+1 for maverick support
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: I think aptitude removed it... I only have xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd installed
<BluesKaj> ok good
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: System Settings now says compositing is not supported and KInfoCentre is telling me my 3d accelerator is unknown
<pvandewyngaerde> yeah, i asked  before, no one responded,    and kubuntu+1 is invite only
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: Should I just reinstall radeonhd?
<James147> pvandewyngaerde: #ubuntu+1 is for both ubuntu and kubuntu and all other versions
<James147> pvandewyngaerde: best is to keep asking every 10 mins or so... if you ask in this change again I suggest mentioning your version
<BluesKaj> Eruaran,drop to tty with alt+f2 , sudo service kdm stop , then, sudo aptitude remove xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd, then just reinstall it, and sudo service kdm start, the alt +f7 to return to the desktop
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: ok
<James147> BluesKaj: you mean alt+crtl+F1 ?
<BluesKaj> yes sorry
<James147> Eruaran: I advice logging out first :) stopping kdm dosnt cleanly log you out
<BluesKaj> James147,` I'v never had a problem , one just needs to stop X
<James147> BluesKaj: it might not save settings and such... not a major problem I just dont l;ike advising ppl to do things that might lose them stuff
<James147> BluesKaj: if you havent changed anything then it dosnt make much difference
<BluesKaj> logging out isn't needed James147 , he just reinstalling the driver
<Eruaran> James147: ah... too late :P
<Eruaran> Ok... plymouth splash is  back to normal
<Eruaran> But System Settings is still saying composoting is not supported
<Eruaran> xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd is installed
<Eruaran> But KDE doesn't seem to know I have a graphics card and driver
<Eruaran> Well this is pretty much screwed up
<Eruaran> I'm back to where I started, with games crashing... only KDE has no compositing now as well
<Eruaran> And its now 2am
<Eruaran> I really think if vendors wont provide documentation so stuff like this works properly then the community should just tell them to go forth and multiply
<Eruaran> I'm worse off now than then I started
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, I don't think the radeonhd supports 3d and dir
<Eruaran> ...
<Eruaran> What does it support?
<Eruaran> So, I should be using fglrx then
<BluesKaj> try glxinfo | grep direct then glxinfo | grep 3D
<Eruaran> direct rendering: Yes
<Eruaran> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV635 9598) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 TCL DRI2     GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,
<elitrou> hello, i have some difficulties with mobile broadband connection with knetwork manager. anyone willing to help?
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, seems fine , what about desktop effects in system settings , are they enabled ?
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> enable them if possible
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: System Settings says, "Compositing is not supported on your system"
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, ok I'm going to check my old desktop system that uses ati ...bbiab
<Eruaran> ok
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-ati , that's a support for the hd driver , they should have instal;l
<BluesKaj> ed together whe the sytem was installed
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: ah ok
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: Aptitude removed a number of packages when I removed fglrx... maybe its possible it was installed but got removed?
<Eruaran> Restarted x but System Settings still says the same thing
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, which graphics card ?
<Urtz> hi
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: It is a Gigabyte Radeon HD 3650
<Urtz> I installed the RC2 of KDE 4.5, and Dolphin crashes many times, do you have this bug also, or it this only mine?
<James147> Urtz: hasent done that here (upgraded from RC1)
<James147> Urtz: you could try renaming ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc  to reset dolpih to its default settings to see if its a config error
<Urtz> James147: I did upgrade from RC1 too. It is odd, because it crashes sometimes when I only have the window open, but for example using Firefox.
<Urtz> James147: I will try that, thanks.
<James147> Urtz: if that dosent help I suggest trying to create a new user and seeing if you experence the same problems with that, if you do its likly to be a config error
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, there's a bug filed for the newer ati driver
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: So, uninstall and go to fglrx?
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: That is what 'Hardware Drivers' offered me before... (kde-jockey?)
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, check this out , it may apply tour driver https://launchpad.net/~info-g-com/+archive/xserver-xorg-1.7.6-gc
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, yes try the jockey but install the patch above
<Eruaran> The patch works with fglrx or radeonhd?
<BluesKaj> look at the url
<BluesKaj> I have to go out for a while..bbl, errands
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> Thanks for the help BluesKaj
<jillsmitt> Akregator always fails
<jillsmitt> every time i start it
<jillsmitt> Executable: akregator PID: 3644 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<Torch> jillsmitt: pastebin a backtrace, maybe that shows what's going on.
<jillsmitt> Torch: i dont have debuging symbols ^(
<Torch> jillsmitt: install them ;-)
<jillsmitt> teach me then how to install
<Torch> jillsmitt: install the package kdepim-dbg
<Torch> jillsmitt: the rule is: debug symbols are in the package <source-package-name>-dbg
<jillsmitt> cool
<Torch> jillsmitt: source package for akregator is kdepim, so it has to be kdepim-dbg
<jillsmitt> only 8% done
<kalib> Hi guys. I was trying to cmake a plasmoid and got this error message: http://pastebin.com/BdaimGd1
<kalib> anyone who can help me?
<Torch> kalib: you need the dev packages
<kalib> build-essential ?
<kalib> already installed it.
<kalib> anything else?
<Torch> kalib: the kde dev packages
<Torch> kalib: kdelibs5-dev (sic)
<kalib> ok.. I'll try it..
<kalib> thanks
<James147> kalib: you also may need kdebase-workspace-dev
<kalib> James147, ;]
<elitrou> hi, i need some help with mobile broadband connection using knetwork manager. anyone?
<James147> elitrou: you might want to describe the difficulty you are having with it, more detail you give the more likly someone that know how to fix it will respond :)
<elitrou> i'm using USB modem bandluxe c278 under kubuntu lucid x64
<elitrou> the problem is that i have to try several times until the connection is reached, lately the connection itself is making problems too
<elitrou> knetwork manager signs that the connection is established, but no traffic is available. once again i need to reconnect for several times.
<elitrou> any ideas?
<James147> elitrou: afraid i dont know much about mobile boardband, they only ting I can suggest is you check the signal strength...
<elitrou> James147: the signal is all right, when connected it works fine for hours
<James147> elitrou: or you could try the gnome networkmanager, it has work better then knetwork manager in the past (install: network-magager-gnome  run: nm-applet (after killing knetworkmanager)
<James147> elitrou: or even wicd (will remove Network manager)
<kalib> Torch, James147 worked now.. but I had to install both.. kdelibs5-dev and kdebase-workspace-dev
<kalib> thank you guys...
<elitrou> James147: i'm looking for a script to connect as well, to see if there are any warnings or errors
<eagles0513875> hey guys im trying to run upgrade to update some available packages but for some reason all repos for me are getting an error 404 hwo can i fix that
<BluesKaj> hey eagles0513875 , which server , euro or main ?
<eagles0513875> italian mirrors
<eagles0513875> the fastbull italian mirror
<eagles0513875> when i run update they update fine when i run upgrade it doesnt work
<BluesKaj> try the main for now , just change it in the package manager , it'll save time rather than changing every repos in the sources.list
<eagles0513875> ill change it to another italian mirror
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: not to mention im having x issues again :(
<Eruaran> welcome back BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:
<eagles0513875> W: Failed to fetch http://giano.com.dist.unige.it/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/universe/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<eagles0513875> humm turns out there is somethign up wiht the italian mirrors
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: I'm not quite clear - Was I supposed to use the xorg patch with fgrlx or radeonhd?
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, open the jockey and use the reommended driver, then patch it
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: ok
<Throd> yop !
<any> hola
<Misterio> !es | any
<ubottu> any: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jillsmitt> Torch: http://pastebin.ca/1902568
<Ivo_link> hi to u all! Does anyone recently installed kubuntu and noticed that sound works but really low???!!! Is there a way to fix this? Thanks
<well_laid_lawn> Ivo_link: in a terminal run   alsamixer   and turn things up
<starslights> hi , have you try to look in kMix? you can manage the volume
<Ivo_link> yeah
<Ivo_link> done both...still stays the same
<Ivo_link> everything is up, in kmix and alsamixer
<Ivo_link> i had ubuntu and it sounded great! dont know why this happened...
<well_laid_lawn> was the right sound card selected when you did that?
<starslights> yeah but maybe you need add new chan , look if all your peripheric are set, by me all be fine
<Ivo_link> it only gives one option hda intel analog
<starslights> but i have to add the others chan for my 5.1 for exemple
<Ivo_link> alsamixer...standard
<Ivo_link> or system standard
<Ivo_link> its a laptop
<Ivo_link> forgot to mention!
<Ivo_link> well_laid_lawn: could u tell me how many options u have in alsamixer? i think theres a few missing in mine....
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<Ivo_link> thks
<well_laid_lawn> I have eleven on my intelhda card
<Ivo_link> i have nine :(
<Ivo_link> somethings a bit wrong here
<Ivo_link> i dont even have the channel options
<heinkel_111> hello
<heinkel_111> there is a command to find out which kubuntu is installed on this computer?
<heinkel_111> like uname but showing kubuntu name version instead of linux core version?
<Ivo_link> i had 8, but change the alsabase.conf file to activate headphones.
<well_laid_lawn> heinkel_111: you could try   lsb_release
<Ivo_link> what is that...?
<troopperi> uname -a
<heinkel_111> well_laid_lawn: does not seem to work...i get no "lsb modules available"
<well_laid_lawn> k
<heinkel_111> but then i tried lsb_release --codename
<heinkel_111> and that seems work... jaunty, apparently
<heinkel_111> = 9.04?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<heinkel_111> thank you
<heinkel_111> starting upgrade hell :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<jschall> my OCD needs to rearrange the favorites at the top of the search and launch page in plasma-netbook, and i don't see a way to do that. is there a way?
<Tzzimy> is there a recommended backup utility (preferably with incremental backup feature)?
<well_laid_lawn> !backup > Tzzimy
<ubottu> Tzzimy, please see my private message
<Tzzimy> thanks m8 :)
<BrotherDave> So I downloaded a windows 7 iso so I can dual boot, but when I extract the rar it's just like... not even there.
<BrotherDave> ?
<well_laid_lawn> which folder were you in when you did the extracting BrotherDave
<BrotherDave> Well it's in downloads, so I just extracted it to there and the folder was empty.
<well_laid_lawn> I would look in my home folder
<BrotherDave> Nothing there. :/
<well_laid_lawn> and the rar is gone?
<BrotherDave> rar is still here
<well_laid_lawn> try again maybe?
<BrotherDave> When I extract it, it just creates an empty folder.
<well_laid_lawn> try it from the command line   unrar e /path/to/rar
<Like> any ham here ?
<Like> i get cold please
<ridin> in konqueror only a black box appears when playing youtube?
<ridin> flash
<BluesKaj> ridin, install flashplugin-nonfree
<ridin> sound plays bluekaj, guess i'll try that
<ridin> BluesKaj, did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonefree, and went to konqueror and still having the same problem
<BluesKaj> ridin,  flashplugin-nonfree
<ridin> BluesKaj, did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, and went to konqueror and still having the same problem
<ridin> sorry about the typo
<well_laid_lawn> restart konq
<ridin> well_laid_lawn, went into youtube and could hear sound like i said before, but no video
<well_laid_lawn> did you close konq?
<ridin> yes, and started it again
<well_laid_lawn> k
<BluesKaj> sometimes a reboot helps, ridin
<ridin> alright, i'll do that
<ridin> .... and there's no reboot button
<ridin> oh well
 * ridin holds down the power button
<BluesKaj> ridin, right click on the desktop ,choose restart
<BluesKaj> err leave, then restart
<ridin> BluesKaj, disn't help
<ridin> did not
<BluesKaj> ridin, open your kpackagekit and choose settings /edit software sources/other software , enable everything except the cdrom
<BluesKaj> then sudo aptitude update , then sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ridin> BluesKaj, did that and the problem was not fixed
<ridin> i even restarted konqueror
<Daughain> Hmmmm....Where would I look to find my VB install?
<BluesKaj> ridin, maybe try a different browser
<ridin> BluesKaj, okay. thanks for the help
<Chase_> on Quassel! ^_^
<Chase_> Hey, I have a question... Is there a way that when a window has lost focus long enough, it automatically minimizes to reveal the desktop?
#kubuntu 2010-07-18
<Daughain> WHats the best way to install VB? CLI or software center?
<pebinha> alguem fala portugues:
<Mamarok> !pt | pebinha
<ubottu> pebinha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gaerrtyQ> @gaerrtyQ
<Zeddikus> Cabuntu?n someone tell me what the menu file is for Grub and where it is located in Ku
<Zeddikus> That was supposed to be what is the menu file for grub and where is it located
<c3l>  what font does the "non-emulated"/"non-graphical" terminal use? (the one you get when pressing ctrl-alt+F1
<jschall> kubuntu netbook is cool
<jillsmitt> where can i read about future updates of kubuntu?
<anzwaits> I tried to sync the songs to my ipod using gtkpod, but its showing as iTunesDB currupted. any idea?
<anzwaits> can anybody help me on this ipod issue?
<Eruaran> Does ANYONE know how to get an ATI HD 3650 working with Kubuntu WITHOUT one issue after another after another after another?
<Eruaran> Right now I don't have a system that can remember its screen resolution when you reboot... can't do desktop compositing... can only play games, and if I go back to the radeon or radeonhd drivers, I will lose that
<Eruaran> The proprietary fglrx driver seems to be the only one that you can play a 3d game with without a crash that will require a hard reset
<Eruaran> But if I use that driver, I lose everything else.
<Eruaran> This is just insane.
<Eruaran> There's no way I could recommend ATI to any Linux user.
<Eruaran> I have the proprietary fglrx driver installed
<Eruaran> I have added ppa:info-g-com/xserver-xorg-1.7.6-gc which aparrently fixes a issue in xorg-server-core
<Eruaran> I have changed my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= from "quiet splash" to "quiet splash pci=use_crs" because aparrently the card fails to get properly allocated to the kernel... after doing this I no longer have to change my screen resolution every time after rebooting... but as usual, yet another problem is created - System Settings, KInfoCentre and the Catalyst control center all crash when you try to use them now.
<Eruaran> And I still have no desktop compositing
<Eruaran> And now games wont start either...
<Eruaran> It seems that I just can't have a fully functioning system with an ATI graphics card
<Eruaran> This is just as disappointing as the last time I was stupid enough to bother with ATI
<jschall> Eruaran: i thought ati usually had the best linux support now
<Eruaran> jschall: you've got to be joking
<Eruaran> If I change "quiet splash pci=use_crs" back to just "quiet splash" I will be able to use System Settings etc again but my resolution will revert to 640x480 when I reboot, and I still wont have compositing.
<Eruaran> When I Google for solutions I notice this goes back YEARS
<Eruaran> not fixed
<Eruaran> So... Now I've put my xorg.conf with the driver as "fglrx" back into /etc/X11 and System Settings, KinfoCenter and the Catalyst Control Center are working again
<Eruaran> And now I'm back to having to manually change my screen resolution every time I reboot again
<Eruaran> No desktop compositing
<Eruaran> Aparrently the kernel module for my card is "unknown"
<jacop> hello
<kongchen> 中uoren
<kongchen> 有没有人
<jacop> hey whats up?
<jschall> jacop: do you have a question?
<jacop> well kinda
<kongchen> 有人吗？
<kongchen> are there any chinese people?
<draik> !ch | kongchen
<ubottu> kongchen: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<draik> whoops
<kongchen> are there any japanese people?
<jschall> !cn | kongchen
<ubottu> kongchen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<draik> Thank you, jschall
<jschall> jacop: what was your question?
<peteh32> hi all
<draik> Hello peteh32
<peteh32> hi draik
<jacop> i have via chrome9 hc video card but i couldnt download the driver software
<jacop> so i want to know if u can guid me through
<jschall> http://linux.via.com.tw/support/beginDownload.action?eleid=342&fid=643 see if that works for you
<jacop> ok ill check that out
<jacop> i got this msg in the archive manger
<jacop> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<jacop> tar: Child returned status 1
<jacop> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<FloodBotK2> jacop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<draik> jacop: What is the extension?
<draik> *.gz - use gunzip
<draik> *.tar.gz - use tar zxvf
<jacop> its *.tgz
<draik> Try the tar command I gave you
<jacop> which one
<jacop> im not seeing any
<kongchen> ...
<kongchen> 我会打中文
<kongchen> 你们会不会？
<kongchen> 哇哈哈哈哈哈哈
<draik> kongchen: I don't think anyone here will be able to read/respond to that.
<draik> jacop: tar zxvf archive.tgz
<jacop> didnt work
<draik> What is the output?
<jacop> tar: 5.74.33.86a-u904-50937.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<jacop> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jacop> tar: Child returned status 2
<jacop> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<FloodBotK2> jacop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacop> here i could open the file using ark
<jacop> but i dont know what to do after that
<draik> Extract
<jacop> should i extract somewhere
<draik> ;)
<jacop> hhh
<jacop> i extract it now what?
<draik> No clue. What do you want to do next?
<jacop> its a driver software
<jacop> i would like to download it
<draik> Well, you downloaded and extracted the archive. What's next on the to-do list?
<draik> You just go with that.
<draik> Did you see the instructions jschall gave you?
<jschall> draik: i didn't give him any instructions apart from the link
<jschall> jacop: there should be a .deb in the archive
<jacop> ok
<draik> Whoops. Sorry. I meant to reference the instructions from the link, not just 'instructions'
<jschall> jacop: so extract the archive (with ark or tar) and run dpkg -i on the deb
<jacop> ok
<draik> I'm off to "enjoy" sleeping in a bed over 100F degrees.
<jacop> hhhh
<jacop> ok thanx dude
<jacop> sorry how can i run the dpkg on the deb
<jacop> ??
<jacop> i think i downloaded it
<jacop> ill reboot the system and check out
<TeslaTony> I've been having a problem with knetworkmanager on Kubuntu Netbook Remix: Every time I connect to an unsecured wireless network, it tries making a new entry, using the info from the last unsecured network I used, then the connection fails. How can I fix this?
<jacop> hey
<jacop> it didnt work
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> anyone here?
<jacop> yup
<ubuntu> whts up?
<jacop> nuthin
<jacop> much
<jacop> how r u doin
<jacop> ?
<FloodBotK2> jacop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> kind of frustrated. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook 2,1 booting from a thumbdrive but i keep getting this kernel error
<jacop> dude im new to linux too
<jacop> im tryin to download the software for my vga card
<ubuntu> oh cool
<ubuntu> i'm on a mac
<ubuntu> so no graphics cards here
<ubuntu> just lack of support for everything
<jacop> hhh
<jacop> i got sick of my vga card
<ubuntu> lol
<elcaset> even macs have graphics cards.  proprietary ones.
<ubuntu> well yea
<ubuntu> but you have to run everything on low
<jacop> thats sucks
<ubuntu> i guess
<ubuntu> i'm a 360 gamer when i need my fix
<elcaset> by low, you mean 800 x 600?
<ubuntu> yep
<ubuntu> settings low
<ubuntu> every REAL game with a low framerate
<ubuntu> emulating n64 games have some issues to
<jacop> its good u can run games
<jacop> i cant run anything in here
<solifugus_> I did a dpkg -i packagename.deb and it's making me install dependencies, one-by-one.. how can I make that automatic?
<elcaset> i've had that problem with an sis video card on pos averatec laptop.
<ubuntu> idk
<ubuntu> when i load my EFI bootloader via usb on my mac it says i need to load a kernel
<ubuntu> what does tht mean
<jacop> idk
<jacop> did u check online
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> posted on forums
<ubuntu> i rly need this portable ubuntu usb for school
<jacop> chieck this link
<jacop> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-load-a-kernel-module-automatically-at-boot-time/
<ubuntu> alright
<ubuntu> the comment may help
<ubuntu> so it's just a command?
<jacop> well
<jacop> as it written in the site yes
<jacop> but im not very sure
<ubuntu> hopefully this works
<ubuntu> otherwise i'll go to bed and wait for those forum replies
<jacop> just try it
<ubuntu> because i made a live cd
<ubuntu> and i'm on the try or install haha
<jacop> hhh
<ubuntu> gotta write it down first
<jacop> yup i
<ubuntu> alright
<ubuntu> wish me luck
<ubuntu> if it works ill see u soon!
<jacop> hhh
<jacop> good luck
<ubuntu> ack
<ubuntu> with no success :(
<jacop> did it work
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> it said command not found
<ubuntu> can someone help me?
<well_laid_lawn> what was the issue ubottu
<well_laid_lawn> err ubuntu
<ubuntu> I made a bootable usb flash drive
<ubuntu> on my macbook
<ubuntu> running ubuntu 9.1
<ubuntu> the problem is when i launch the EFI boot loader it says i need to load the kernel
<elcaset> have you tried installing from a livecd with external optical drive.
<ubuntu> i don't have an external optical drive
<ubuntu> and i can't install it on this hard drive
<jacop> guys i need some help with via drivers
<jacop> if anybody can help
<well_laid_lawn> I thought macs had a bios compatability layer ubuntu
<ubuntu> they do
<ubuntu> and i can get it to boot off the usb
<ubuntu> but when it asks me to select the ubuntu MBP partition
<ubuntu> it says i need to load the kernal
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu: so there is nothing called syslinux on the usb?
<ubuntu> let me check
<ubuntu> yes there is
<well_laid_lawn> and a file called autorun.cfg or similar?
<ubuntu> nope
<well_laid_lawn> how did you build the bootable usb, with unetbootin?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> i used a guide
<well_laid_lawn> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> i partitioned it using Gparted
<ubuntu> and installed using a live cd
<well_laid_lawn>  For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu> it's different for mac
<ubuntu> non apple computers can do this in 5 minnutes
<well_laid_lawn> maybe ask in ##mac
<ubuntu> ?
<hagebake> anyone else getting an akonadi crash whenever trying to start kmail with beta ppa?
<chakie> morning
<chakie> is it only me or has anyone else had problems with 9.10 in that the mouse suddenly stops working properly?
<chakie> it moves, but clicking works only for some actions
<chakie> it always means a restart of the desktop
<chakie> interestingly, as soon as i've logged out (no x restart) it works again, so it feels like the kde desktop somehow does somethign interesting
<chakie> i see that same problem on two totally different machines
<chakie> sometimes happens 5 times per day, sometimes once
<chakie> it's quite annoying
<chakie> one other guy had reported a bug for it months ago, but the "responsible" person closed it as "nah, can't be a problem, you're doing it wrong"
<GinoMan> I heard bug?
<elcaset> sounds like a legit bug.
<chakie> ah, found the bug and others seem to have it too
<chakie> but that wasn't the one that was closed somewhat immediately
<chakie> of course, launchpad seems broken at the moment
<chakie> "This bug report will be marked for expiration in 32 days if no further activity occurs."
<chakie> sounds like a good way to get rid of bugs
<chakie> saving a bug comment should not take five minutes, right?
<Roverto> hey'
<Roverto> ##mac
<zer0> yo yo yo
<Roverto> hey
<slow-motion> hi
<suhail> kkkk
<elcaset> kde
<Peace-> ?
 * Peace- in kde 4.5
<Misterio> Peace-: rc?
<Peace-> yea
<karthik_> hi .. Whenver i start compiz on kubuntu the window manager gets crashed .. The error I get is ..http://pastebin.com/6G8RhvKz   .. any ideas ?
<Peace-> karthik_: compiz?
<Peace-> who cares of compiz if you have kwin effetcs
<karthik_> Peace-: I am very much used to compiz .. I ve never tried out kwin effects .. are they good ?
<Peace-> karthik_: for me there is only kwin
<Peace-> effects
<Peace-> compiz it's too much heavy
<Peace-> *FOR ME*
<elcaset> they're good & not as slow as compiz.
<karthik_> Peace-: elcaset: okay .. I ll give a try ..
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<liam__> !anyone I'm running 10.04 , I had the startup/shutdown screens when i first installed but now they don't display i just get text... i Have restored /etc/default/grub file to the original so i know it's not to do with that, i have also tried "sudo update-alternatives --auto default.plymouth" and "sudo echo "FRAMEBUFFER=y" > /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash && sudo update-initramfs -u"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> !patience | liam__
<ubottu> liam__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<e01> hello
<e01> how can i get working internet from gprs (from my gsm) over bluetooth
<Zensursula> Hi, is here someone who can tell me how to use Nepomuk and Strigi in any effectve way?
<Zensursula> Once I could search my system with Strigi. But not anymore.
<Zensursula> And as it really sucks my CPU I wonder wether I can just stop those services.
<Zensursula> Right now I don't have an idea what it's good for.
<sheytan> Hi
<sheytan> im trying to transfer a video from my JVC camera via firewire
<derdon> hi sheytan
<sheytan> what i need to do?
<sheytan> when i plug it in, nothings happen
<derdon> plug it out
<derdon> then execute the command "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<derdon> then plug it in
<derdon> and see what happens
<sheytan> derdon Jul 18 14:02:19 Kubuntu kernel: [13521.956127] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized
<derdon> sheytan: is this the only message which appeared after plugging in the camera?
<sheytan> yes
<sheytan> is there any app i should use to tranfser the video?
<sheytan> i got it :D
<sheytan> very easy :D
<sheytan> just changed the premissions for camera device, then kdenlive sees it :D
<jacop> helloo
<jacop> is there any auto update drivers or something like that?
<jacop> anybody here
<astro_> hi
<heyson-alice> I have two laptops with Kubuntu running. They're both connected to the same wireless network, and it works. Now, I want to share a folder on computer 1 and then download its content on computer 2. How do I do that the easiest way?
<elcaset> use an external hard drive or usb thumb drive.
<heyson-alice> So network sharing isn't a solution? I'd like to try that.
<jacop> im having a problem with my sound card and graphic card
<jacop> hellooo
<jacop> anyone here
<heinkel_111> how do I start the GUI version upgrade tool manually ... I lost the upgrade notification icon after accidentally hitting a wrong button in the upgrade confirm dialogue
<tsimpson> heyson-alice: I use sshfs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS but there is also samba https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html but it's less flexible and more complicated to set up
<heyson-alice> tsimpson: Thanks! :)
<jacop> VGA via chrome9 hc
<jacop> driver
<tsimpson> heinkel_111: you should be able to start it from System Settings -> Add and Remove Software -> Software Updates
<tsimpson> or run "update-notifier-kde -u" manually
<heinkel_111> the first one left me with basically an empty window... maybe something is locking the apt system
<heyson-alice> tsimpson: People like you are really wonderful!
<mfraz74> heinkel_111: what are you upgrading from and to?
<martin_> heinkel_111: have you tried to reboot your system?
<heinkel_111> mfraz74: i started at kubuntu 9.04 yesterday, now I am on 9.10 and the plan is to continue to 10.04 in 5 minutes
<heinkel_111> martin_: reboot should be unecessary for this, it is a linux system after all
<martin_> heinkel_111: yeah, but that is easier than unlocking apt manually, in most cases
<daniel__> helo
<heinkel_111> martin_: you may be right, it is a long time since I had to
<heinkel_111> so I might have forgotten that
<heinkel_111> martin_: actually apt-get update and upgrade worked fine so I think basically the empty window was nothing left to update :-)
<heinkel_111> I am kind of new to the GUI version upgrade, until now I have done the text based one
<heinkel_111> but my dvd writer seems corrupted so now I upgrade across the net instead of in isolation
<heinkel_111> and figured out I should try the GUI tool since they appear to have improved a lot in the recent releases
<martin_> heinkel_111: could be too, yes :)
<kenshi991> hola
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<Klaus_Dieter> I am looking for a pendrive image for kubuntu. I am aware of different tutorials to create such an image using the install CD and syslinux however syslinux crashesi n the attempt on my system.
<Klaus_Dieter> so I cannot make it bootable myself
<Klaus_Dieter> CD image will not help as I do not have a cd drive in the computer in question
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: Its easiest to use "usb-creator-kde" to install the cd image to a flash drive
<Klaus_Dieter> James147: for that you have to have linux - I do not.
<Klaus_Dieter> James147: currently only BSD systems around
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: then unetbootin
<Klaus_Dieter> I also do not have a windows around
<Klaus_Dieter> either windows or linux is required for unetbootin
<James147> :(
<Klaus_Dieter> chicken and egg
<Klaus_Dieter> also I doubt it would help - I am not afraid of the console, it is just that the tool needed to make the thumb drive bootable is crashing
<Klaus_Dieter> so if I download the netbook edition image, can I install a regular kubuntu using that?
<Klaus_Dieter> hmm jsut seeing that this would not work as I want it to be amd64
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: yes and no... you will have to manually install kubuntu-desktop afterwards
<Klaus_Dieter> ok
<Klaus_Dieter> what about the switch from 32 to 64 bit?
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: impossible
<Klaus_Dieter> dang
<elcaset> i wouldn't recommend 64bit yet, anyway.
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: could you try installing grub instead of syslinux?
<James147> elcaset: why not?
<elcaset> 32 bit is more stable.
<James147> elcaset: havent had any problems with 64bit... dont really see how its more stable
<elcaset> good to hear.  how about drivers?
<Klaus_Dieter> James147: I cannot build it on this system as it can only be compiled on i386
<James147> elcaset: no problems with dirvers at all
<elcaset> sounds like 64 bit GNU/linux is improving.
<Klaus_Dieter> elcaset: I have used it a couple years back and it was good
<elcaset> kuhl.
<Klaus_Dieter> the current version is maverick, right?
<Torch> Klaus_Dieter: lucid.
<Klaus_Dieter> maverick is the next?
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: yes
<Klaus_Dieter> thanks Torch  and James147
<Klaus_Dieter> is there a kubuntu handbook?
<Klaus_Dieter> thought so ;)
<BluesKaj> Klaus_Dieter,   https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<Klaus_Dieter> cool BluesKaj thank you - I was looking for the software management part and it is on there
<BluesKaj> Klaus_Dieter, lots of info in the message bar
<Klaus_Dieter> Torch: James147  I think I found a solution and I am currently seeing whether it is successful: It is this site http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<Klaus_Dieter> it is basically an image with an empty fat16 file system having sylinux installed and enough room to pu the install CD iso on it.
<Klaus_Dieter> during startup it will (hopefully) ask for the name of the iso
<Klaus_Dieter> can I turn an ubuntu into a kubuntu?
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Klaus_Dieter> taht is it?
<Klaus_Dieter> coool
<Klaus_Dieter> so I can install an ubuntu now, lateron apt-get kubuntu-desktop and I have a full-fledged kubuntu
<James147> well, that will give you both gnome and kde :)
<Klaus_Dieter> ok
<James147> !purekde | Klaus_Dieter
<ubottu> Klaus_Dieter: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Klaus_Dieter> so then the trouble is sweet
<Klaus_Dieter> - so then the trouble is
<Klaus_Dieter> I was gonna complete with 2removing gnome"
<Klaus_Dieter> this is actually pretty cool this seems to work - it recognizes the CD
<Klaus_Dieter> wow a monkey could install ubuntu
<Klaus_Dieter> now I am not sure whether this is good or bad ;)
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: easier to use is always good... unless you take away features to do it :)
<Klaus_Dieter> well at some point there is an ease vs efficiency debate going on
<Klaus_Dieter> or more specifically: intuition vs efficiency
<Klaus_Dieter> but I see your point, it is hard to argue that an installer should be complex ;)
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: and there is always the alternitive installer :)
<Klaus_Dieter> James147: actually that is what I am using
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: :D
<Klaus_Dieter> I really do like the way the encryption is interwoven with the installer
<Klaus_Dieter> and the "make it work" mentality taken for setting this up
<Klaus_Dieter> its cool
<martin_> anyone with experience of fingerprints in linux?
<Klaus_Dieter> what do I do if I want to install a specific version of software that is not in the main repositories?
<Klaus_Dieter> lets say rekonq 0.5
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: depends on what format the program comes in :)
<Klaus_Dieter> rekonq is a kde4 app - 0.4 is in the repositories afaik but 0.5 not
<Klaus_Dieter> so I could build an own package
<Klaus_Dieter> or ... ?
<martin_> Klaus_Dieter: you can either compile it from source
<martin_> or
<dan> I think my laptop is about to die.  So I am going to buy a new one.  Are there troubles with running Kubuntu on a radeon laptop card?
<martin_> kubuntu has a development repo, it might be there
<Klaus_Dieter> martin_: ok
<Klaus_Dieter> dan: xorg works pretty well with nvidia and ati on linux. I personally use the open source ati driver and I am very happy with it but of course it depends on your chipset
<martin_> dan: usually no problems, no
<martin_> dan: but i recommend you to (stay calm) keep windows, even if you don't plan to use it
<dan> Klaus_Dieter:  I've never used a non-nvidia card with Linux.  But I remember 2 years ago, NVIDIA had some frustrating issues.  But now the bargain basement lapotop of the week runs a radeon card.
<dan> Martin_:  I usually leave the win partition up in the event that i want to play a game that is like......not kblackbox:)
<martin_> dan: good, but yes, almost all newer radeon cards are supported
<Klaus_Dieter> dan: with the binary driver it seems like there are always frustrating issues but then again I come from a different world in terms of linux.... This is my first attempt on ubuntu and have benn using FreeBSD before and before that gentoo for quite some time
<martin_> dan: if you don't know which laptop you want, i recommend you Acer Aspire AS5738ZG-454G32MNBB
<dan> Klaus_Dieter:  if you come from BSD, there likely isn't anything in *buntu land whihc will frustrait you.
<martin_> dan: bought one last week and it works perfectly
<Klaus_Dieter> dan: well BSD is a really nice system
<dan> klaus_dieter:  ohhh I know.  It's very nice.
<dan> Martin_:  are you in the US?
<martin_> no comments
<martin_> dan: sweden
<martin_> dan: but it should work the same in the US
<dan> Ahhhhhh ok, I was wondering why I couldn't find that lappy in an American store.
<Klaus_Dieter> but my poor laptop was too damn slow to handle both: zfs and my workload so I needed a switch
<dan> I was looking at this:  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Compaq+-+Presario+Laptop+/+AMD+V-Series+Processor+/+15.6%22+Display+/+2GB+Memory+/+250GB+Hard+Drive+-+Black/9980182.p?id=1218207308692&skuId=9980182
<vot> acers suck balls
<Klaus_Dieter> whoah the startup time is amazing
<Klaus_Dieter> dan: I also would recommend against acer
<dan> Klaus_Dieter:  why?
<vot> not that, that laptop is bad specs
<dan> I'm old school.  I just care about how many gb's it has.
<Klaus_Dieter> dan: their mainboards tend to break after 2 years
<vot> i.e its specs are ok
<vot> but i have the same queries about reliability and build quality
<Klaus_Dieter> yes I know there are many happy acer users out there but I have been fixing laptops for too long to buy acer
<vot> i'll say this our dells statistically were a lot better
<dan> That's about the life span I expect.  Like I say:  a train ride twice a day, comes with me wherever I go.  Shares time between my diaper bag and my laptop bag.  Occasionally falls off of a ladder.....
<Klaus_Dieter> I have to say I do like samsung considering price/value ratio
<Klaus_Dieter> and I am a happy samsung user for 3.5 years now with a q35
<Klaus_Dieter> it went to university with me every day, train rides, the usual and it still does its thing
<Klaus_Dieter> if you are a student then the student deal of IBM might also be something for you
<Klaus_Dieter> including this rebate you pay as much as for a regular laptop but get extremely well built hardware
<Dan_L> my corporate disount  kind of sucks
<Dan_L> I get 50 bucks off of a deal, 'up to 33%' on lenovo, 10% off of sony, and 10% off of fujitsu
<vot> my asus has been very good
<Klaus_Dieter> fujitsu can be a lucky strike
<vot> but i will say this if you have problems i dont think they have a lot of service centers
<vot> and you would have to post it
<Klaus_Dieter> once a client came in with a fujitsu that had its mainboard fastened with 3 screws and a lot of tape
<vot> and probably long turn around time
<heinkel_111> seems I managed the upgrade :) 10.04 looks good, but what is the default irc client?
<Klaus_Dieter> asus you need to try the keyboad and touchpad. the keys for the touchpad sometimes take some getting used to.
<Klaus_Dieter> wow reading my own statements I realize I am rather picky about laptops
<Klaus_Dieter> heinkel_111: use irssi, it is the best
<vot> i'll say this id barely know about the trackpad
<heinkel_111> Klaus_Dieter: i just want to know what is default :)
<vot> bluetooth mouse all the way
<Dan_L> Klaus_Dieter:  it's ok to be picky:)  It's yer gear.
<Klaus_Dieter> heinkel_111: if you want graphics, than you could use konversation which is likely to be the default
<Klaus_Dieter> hehe Dan_L.
<Dan_L> Does Konversation support notifications in the notificationy thing?
<Klaus_Dieter> Dan_L: considering your discounts I would first look into Lenovo
<vot> Like i said dells can be ok when their being competitive
<vot> some times their expensive
<vot> some times they have a good deal
<vot> negative is the indian call centers
<Klaus_Dieter> vot: and some modells are _really_ heavy but rock solid
<Dan_L> That's the nice thing about working for a company that's so big, god is scared of them.  I have discounts everywhere:)
<James147> heinkel_111: quassel is the default irc client in 10.04, konversation is a good alternitive when alot of people prefure
<heinkel_111> Dan_L: yes konversation will give you notifications
<martin_> Konversation terminated! <3
<heinkel_111> thanks James147... do you happen to know the version number of konversation involved?
<BluesKaj> Dan_L, yeah , look at settings/configure konversation/notifications
<James147> heinkel_111: aptitude tells me it knows about 1.3
<Klaus_Dieter> lenovo and the old ibm laptops are not the same any more but imho its still good hardware
<heinkel_111> I am checking if the installed version I had compiled myself might have been updated in the upgrade or if I have to do that manuallyy
<heinkel_111> I am on konversation 1.2.3 - what is your version numbers, people?
<Dan_L> testdan:  test yer notification n00b
<Dan_L> fails
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, yeah 123 is the latest stable afaik
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: wonderful, then I will not need to work on that
<BluesKaj> well heinkel_111 , you can check , but I'm using kde4.4.2 , so maybe the later versions have newer konvis , dunno for sure
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: but that is my KDE version as well, is there supposed to be somet newer KDE for kubuntu 10.04 release?
<BluesKaj> just the alpha and beta etc dev verions which are unstable <<<<<<imo
<James147> heinkel_111: there should be 4.4.4: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.4.4
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter , stable kde is fine for my needs
<heinkel_111> 4.4.2 -> 4.4.4 looks like a lot of hassle for little improvement :)
<James147> BluesKaj: 4.4.4 should be more stable being a maintenance release
<James147> heinkel_111: its not much hassel :S
<Klaus_Dieter> well I hope they finally fixed akonadi in a way that it is usable
<BluesKaj> James147, it crashed my laptop , reverted to 4.4.2 with the live cd
<Klaus_Dieter> and not crashing all over the place
<James147> BluesKaj: weird :S
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: akonadi seems more stable here on kde 4.5 RC2... although I havent really used it that much :)
<BluesKaj> James147, it's not a biggie ..I prefer stuff that works on my lappy vs experimentation , since we use when travelling etc , it needs to be stable and ready to go.
<Klaus_Dieter> James147: hmm I finally want to use it to sync my pim dtaa from my cell phone
<Klaus_Dieter> gut
<James147> BluesKaj: yeah... although the maintance releases should mostly just be bug fixes... so more stable. Although if it crashes then upgrading isent a good idea :)
<BluesKaj> I gave up up the moto driver for kubuntu , i just load the phone pics on to the w7 and copy from there
<BluesKaj> <--not much of a pnone geek anyway ...they're still silly gadgets to me ...I guess if I was still working my attitude would be different ... another tool I suppose.
<hagabaka> is anyone else getting a segfault in akonadi_imap_resource when starting kmail?
<cutiyar> i created project with k3b and copying data to edit , after was finished pasted them to another pc but some of was not copied it input/output error
<amichair> how does one restart the usb bus (e.g. when lsusb hangs indefinitely)?
<terry> !multilib
<terry> Can anyone tell me how to install multilib support?
<terry> So I can install 32bit apps on ubuntu64?
<James147> terry: I think it is possible, but I dont know the details :)
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<James147> terry: http://maketecheasier.com/run-32-bit-apps-in-64-bit-linux/2009/08/10 looks like you need to install ia32-libs
<Klaus_Dieter> here I am again with my first real kubuntu question: When I start my system it says in the tray that the networkmanager is disabled. Why? How do I enable it?
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: :D edit or delete /var/lib/NetworkManger/NetworkManager.state then restart network-manager
<Klaus_Dieter> James147: well I rebooted the system
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: I have only seen that happen when I shutdown then suspend my laptop before it has shutdown :S
<Klaus_Dieter> James147: yeah to be speciic I tried to suspend and the laptop crashed in the attempt
<Klaus_Dieter> I removed the file and restartet networking
<Klaus_Dieter> we'll see what that does
<Klaus_Dieter> it tells me that there are no leases to use
<Klaus_Dieter> which is correct for ethernet
<Klaus_Dieter> however it does not respect that there is wireless
<Klaus_Dieter> and it does not autoconnect to that one
<Klaus_Dieter> and it still says that network management is disabled
<Klaus_Dieter> what do I have to do to make it find my wireless card? In the initial bootup after setup I could see my wlan and connect to it
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: need to restart network-manager not networking :)
<Klaus_Dieter> hmm
<Klaus_Dieter> ah
<Klaus_Dieter> lol
<Klaus_Dieter> thanks
<FloodBotK2> Klaus_Dieter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Klaus_Dieter> also nice bot and flood detection
<Klaus_Dieter> I will type my comments in a textfile and paste them in the future instead of writing lines here ;)
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: its telling you to do that for pasting not typing :)
 * Klaus_Dieter knows it was just a humorous comment
<Klaus_Dieter> well I am sure I will have *much* fun with Networkmanager. We are old friends...
<Klaus_Dieter> and it never worked well for me. We will see what changed between 2008 and 2010
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: you could always switch out for wicd if you have allot of trouble :)
<Klaus_Dieter> James147: if all else fails I will toss both and use wpa_supplicant directly like in the past
<James147> Klaus_Dieter: you also might want to keep in mind that knetworkmanager is a tempory standin while they fix the network widget
<BluesKaj> NM was troublesome on the previous kubuntu versions but Lucid seems to have the probs I had fixed
<Klaus_Dieter> BluesKaj: I never used ubuntu - that was in gentoo back in the day...
<BluesKaj> just the std broadcom chip here
<Klaus_Dieter> hmm kde is actually pretty cool if kwin is replaced by awesome
<Klaus_Dieter> I think I will use that combo here too
<Klaus_Dieter> nice
<BluesKaj> the panel poition in gnome bugs me , another strike against it :)
<sandermans15> hello :)
<BluesKaj> hi
<folkist> hey
<folkist> ##mac
<sandermans15> lol of all those people who are online are only 2 awnsering XD
<folkist> 3*
<sandermans15> :p
<folkist> so sander
<folkist> what are you doing
<BluesKaj> sandermans15,` sometimes it helps if you just ask your question, if you have one :)
<folkist> ooo i have a question
<folkist> booting from EFI on a usb
<folkist> won't load kernel
<folkist> :(
<folkist> ?
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<folkist> NO
<folkist> i did that
<folkist> i'm on a mac
<folkist> things are harfd
<sandermans15> i have no question i was just checking konversation out :)
<folkist> nice
<folkist> like it?
<sandermans15> verry much :)
<BluesKaj> dunno about kubuntu on macs
<folkist> i'm running ubuntu on vmware fusion now
<folkist> runs fine
<sandermans15> :)
<sandermans15> i have just an old dusty computer :p
<BluesKaj> yeah, konversation is my fav , altho lots prefer quassel which find fugly
<sandermans15> i wanna build a new one but i first need the money
<sandermans15> yeah to its exactly the same BluesKaj
<sandermans15> i came up with a question:
<folkist> what's that
<sandermans15> i saw somepeople on tv working on autodesk inverter and my question is: there a linux kind of programm?
<BluesKaj> sandermans15, yeah my compaq with ati graphics barely able to handle lucid and flash ...gotta find a better graphics card
<BluesKaj> autodesk inverter?
<folkist> karmic koala is so sexy
<sandermans15> yeah
<BluesKaj> dumb names
<sandermans15> yea i needed to get closer to my tv to really beleave it
<sandermans15> XD
<sandermans15> but what you can do with the program is awsome
<sandermans15> :)
<BluesKaj> what is it ?
<sandermans15> a program to design
<sandermans15> stuff
<folkist> karmic koala is a sexy name
<sandermans15> in 3d
<sandermans15> and also make things turn :)
<folkist> like blender?
<folkist> or 3d max?
<sandermans15> im sorry but i made a mistake the name is autodesk inventor XD
<BluesKaj> marsupials aren't sexy IMO :)
<sandermans15> idk what blender or 3d max
<sandermans15> is
<sandermans15> my graphic card some time blacks out :@ when im playing a movie or a game
<sandermans15> Sysinfo for 'xander-desktop': Linux 2.6.32-23-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.4.2 (KDE 4.4.2), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz at 2599 MHz (5197 bogomips), HD: 33/259GB, RAM: 944/1001MB, 154 proc's, 29.12min up
<sandermans15> what?! is my ram that full :O
<sandermans15> is there a program that keeps your ram as empty as possible??
<sandermans15> this is without external hd and with firefox on
<sandermans15> Sysinfo for 'xander-desktop': Linux 2.6.32-23-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.4.2 (KDE 4.4.2), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz at 2599 MHz (5197 bogomips), HD: 33/259GB, RAM: 944/1001MB, 154 proc's, 29.12min up
<sandermans15> and this is with
<folkist> blender is an open source 3d rendering software
<sandermans15> Sysinfo for 'xander-desktop': Linux 2.6.32-23-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.4.2 (KDE 4.4.2), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz at 2599 MHz (5197 bogomips), HD: 659/1225GB, RAM: 864/1001MB, 154 proc's, 32.20min up
<folkist> blender.org
<sandermans15> i will take a look at it
<sandermans15> thanks
<sandermans15> wow xorg takes a whole lot of ram like 65 mb :|
<sandermans15> is it allways that much?
<vot> oh not not 65mb
<folkist> np
<vot> considering 2gb is 50 AUD
<vot> who cares even if that is a lot for xorg
<sandermans15> i want to lower my ram usage
<vot> dont run x
<sandermans15> xorg is a manager of my screen if i shut it down my system crashes
<James147> sandermans15: your system wont crash if you stop x :) you just wont ahve a gui
<vot> try this init 3
<vot> , lots more free ram
<sandermans15> Sysinfo for 'xander-desktop': Linux 2.6.32-23-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.4.2 (KDE 4.4.2), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz at 2599 MHz (5197 bogomips), HD: 659/1225GB, RAM: 855/1001MB, 159 proc's, 42.1min up
<vot> why are you posting your bloody system stats every 2 seconds
<sandermans15> so i can see my ram
<vot> so dont post it here
<vot> do it on a xterm on your machine
<sandermans15> wie is er hier nederlands?
<vot> speak english
<sandermans15> waarom
<sandermans15> how old are you?
<vot> if your asking my ASL your not going to get lucky
<James147> !offtopic | sandermans15
<ubottu> sandermans15: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> !nl | sandermans15
<ubottu> sandermans15: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<vot> and sandermans15 i will sum up all of your questions succiently, kde is not a good choice if you wish to not use much memory... i would not call it a light desktop in terms of cpu usage or memory
<BluesKaj> only teenagers ask others how old are you
<sandermans15> i know
<vot> http://www.xubuntu.org/ is probably a better choice
<sandermans15> i know kubuntu is slower but its more beatiful and adeptable than anny other distro
<vot> well whats with the silly questions
<sandermans15> ignore
<Erika_Meier> hello again
<Erika_Meier> wwhere is the proper place in kubuntu to set the KDEWM variable?
<Erika_Meier> for one specific user that is
<hazan> selamlar
<tdnicho> i accidentally closed the task bar at the bottom of my window in kubuntu...how do I get it back?
<tdnicho> not the task tray in the lower left, but the wide bar at the bottom that has tiles for every open program I'm running
<tdnicho> sorry, task tray in the lower right...
<BluesKaj> tdnicho, click on the cashew and type in task
<dan> you want to restore System Tray?
<James147> tdnicho: right click on the panel > panel options > add widget.. > search for "Task Manager" and drag it back
<tdnicho> this is why I love IRC!!!!   Thank you BluesKaj and James 147 for solving my problem in seconds.....all fixed
<BluesKaj> heh, wish was that easy everytime :)
<tdnicho> although it took me a second to find the nut!.....
<MIH1406> Can I use messenger plus features in Koepete?
<James147> MIH1406: depends on what features it has :)
<MIH1406> It is here: http://www.msgplus.net/
<MIH1406> what is Messenger Plus! Live?
<MIH1406> Messenger Plus! Live is an add-on for Windows Live Messenger that adds tons of features and extras to the software. Extend the possibilities of Messenger and make your experience a lot more entertaining!
<MIH1406> If I chat with my friends with Messenger Live
<MIH1406> I can not understand what are they saying?
<James147> MIH1406: you cannot use that with kopete... but kopete isent wlm and has more features then it
<SandGorgon> how do I see the character map in KDE 4 ? I want to look up some unicode codes for a few characters
<MIH1406> yes, but most if not all my friends and relatives are using it.
<MIH1406> Is there an addon for Kopete to implement these features?
<MIH1406> I like Kopete and want to suggest these features to it
<James147> MIH1406: it depends on what features you are looking for... there is no "messenger plus for kopete" but some of the features are already built into kopete
<MIH1406> One minute
<MIH1406> This feature: Colors, Formatting and Commands
<MIH1406> I am chating with a friend and I got this as his nickname:[b][c=1]3yda2'[/c][/b]
<James147> MIH1406: kopete > settings > configure kopete > chat window > colours & fonts
<MIH1406> I know, but I want it to understand those syntax of MSGPLUS
<James147> MIH1406: it wont do that...
<MIH1406> It should be implemented I think?!
<ridin> kopete?
<MIH1406> yes
<ridin> empathy and pidgin are good
<ridin> `_`;
<MIH1406> GTK!
<MIH1406> I like Kopete as it is KDE child
<MIH1406> ;)
<ridin> >:(
<ridin> ok, i've saw this before
<ridin> where do you set the window manager
<ridin> kwin, compiz blah blah
<BluesKaj> ridin,, kmenu/system settings/desktop
<amichair> how does one restart the usb subsystem (e.g. when lsusb hangs indefinitely)?
<ridin> ok, don't see it
<pablo> restart
<pablo> linux
<pablo> you all everybody
<pablo> bitches
<ridin> que
<ridin> BluesKaj, yeah not there
<BluesKaj> window manager or desktop ?
<ridin> like the buttons, minimize maximize close
<ridin> i want to change the look of the window title and that
<BluesKaj> kdm is the e window manager
<ridin> .
<ridin> login manager?
<ridin> no, where like metacity is for GNOME
<ridin> so i guess window manager
<ridin> .
<BluesKaj> login
<BluesKaj> system settings/advanced/login manager
<James147> ridin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ridin> actually, i just got it
<ridin> it's in default programs
<ridin> -_-
<BluesKaj> ridin, you aren't running kubuntu then , you should be asking in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> err #ubuntu
<James147> BluesKaj: you can replace kwin and still use plasma-desktop ... would still consider that kde
<guest_> ngsi
<guest_> ngsi
<BluesKaj> James147, yeah, but he's obviously using the gnome desktop in kwin
<bastouf> .join #ubuntu-fr
 * BluesKaj switches to gnome desktop
<Klaus_Dieter> ridin: I am ooking for the same config option
<Klaus_Dieter> ridin: I did change KDEWM in /usr/bin/startkde but that is a hack that influences every user on the system not just one
<ridin> ?
<Klaus_Dieter> setting the window manager
<ridin> i got mine at kmenu -> system settings -> Default applications
<Klaus_Dieter> hmm
<Klaus_Dieter> thank yiou for the hint
<Klaus_Dieter> lol the option is there but greyed out
<EliteHunters> anyone using 10.10 Alpha 2
<ridin> elitehunters: #ubuntu+1
<EliteHunters> thanks
<udo_> test
<James147> udo_: Failed
<James147> :)
<James147> !hi | udo_
<ubottu> udo_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<udo_> just looking around, no problems :-)
<slow-motion> n8
<ridin> how can i increase the transparency of the taskbar
<avihay> ridin: I think it's related to the theme
<ridin> avihay, do you know a transparent theme?
<James147> ridin: kde-look.org will ahve some
<avihay> no, I mixed and matched some themes in the past. my taskbar is useing the image from a theme called naked (just a black square, and it's like haveing a light tint when I'm compositing
<poo> hi
<Zeddikus> What is the name of the program that can be used to edit the grub boot menu?
<javier> hola
<javier> he instalado   kubuntu 10.4 y quiero saber como agregarle programas
<avihay> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
#kubuntu 2011-07-11
<soultekkie> amarok or exaile?
<soultekkie> for mp3
<soultekkie> using smplayer... its good so far
<scb> soultekkie: i use clementine.
<soultekkie> do you intall it from ubuntu ppa?
<scb> soultekkie: i dont think so, no.
<soultekkie> since they have one... why not... in theory its a deb
<Shirakawasuna> I was testing out kubuntu and added the kde 4.6.5 ppa (or whatever the standard one was), but kdepim was still at 4.4.  I assume this is due to kdepim 4.6 still being pretty buggy, but I wanted to verify this and/or see how I could get kdepim 4.6 easily.
<_gambler> How do you use KDE Plasma Workspace?
<jordan_> _gambler , what do you mean?
<_gambler> When i log-on with the KDE Plasma workspace selected i just get a blank screen with only a pointer
<jordan_> OHHH
<jordan_> thats a problem
<jordan_> i dont know
<jordan_> i never had that happen to me before
<_gambler> first time using it. i dont really even know what it is i just got ubuntu
<jordan_> uh
<jordan_> does anyone else have a similar problem on like forums etc?
<_gambler> i'm going to try to login again, is there a command to pull up terminal
<_gambler> like a default keystroke
<jordan_> hang on
<jordan_> did you have a clean installation?
<_gambler> I believe so? as opposed to a dirty installation?
<jordan_> hmm try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdebase-plasma
<jordan_> see what that does
<_gambler> no installation candidate
<jordan_> hmm
<yofel> check if plasma-desktop is properly installed. Also, pressing alt+f2 should bring up krunner, run 'plasma-desktop' in there
<yofel> or konsole, which will give you a terminal
<_gambler> could not open location
<_gambler> where would it be locateD?
<yofel> o.O plasma should be /usr/bin/plasma-desktop
<_gambler> typing konsole doesn't open terminal
<jordan_> .o0(why hasnt anyone made a binary for daisy yet its working fine in 11.04)0o.
<yofel> _gambler: how did you install kde?
<_gambler> idk, it came up automatically when i installed ubuntu
<jordan_> wait a minute you mean unity ubuntu?
<_gambler> im installing it right now
<jordan_> where did you get your iso from?
<_gambler> using sudo apt-get install
<jordan_> k
<_gambler> plasma-desktop
<yofel> *what* are you installing using apt-get exactly?
<yofel> ah
<yofel> can you install kubuntu-desktop too please?
<_gambler> what is that
<yofel> meta package to make sure all you need to run KDE is installed
<jordan_> ermm yofel google didnt tell me to post that lol
<yofel> ^^
<_gambler> performing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_gambler> it's asking me to select a default display manager
<_gambler> ?
<jordan_> _gambler im googling it
<jordan_> ;-)
<jordan_> kdm
<jordan_> i think
<Torch> yes
<_gambler> alright i can change it if i need but do you know the differnce?
<_gambler> kdm is for kde plasma and gdm is for gnome
<jordan_> yup
<_gambler> which is better, kde or gnome, i don't know enough about them
<Torch> it's not that simple, but you can look at it that way.
<Torch> _gambler: this is kubuntu, a kde-centric channel, so...
<_gambler> so kde just replaces gnome basically?
<_gambler> what are the benefits of kde
<jordan_> i think it looks nicer :-)
<jordan_> the only reason why i use it lol
<_gambler> i see.
<jordan_> all the technical stuff i have no argument
<jordan_> simply i dont know what im talking about
<_gambler> lol
<jordan_> does anyone know who buhman is?
<jordan_> hes really odd
<jordan_> on ubuntu channel
<LINKSWORD2> Hey ya'll.... My Volume controls is not showing up on my toolbar.
<jordan_> links, everytime i see you in here your having heck
<jordan_> are you on a beta?
<LINKSWORD2> Nope. I'm on 11.04
<jordan_> oh
<jordan_> well have you recently installed any programs related to sound?
<jordan_> like if you had pluse you instaled alsa
<LINKSWORD2> No.
<LINKSWORD2> -_- I can't stay awake tonight.
<jordan_> im a noob
<LINKSWORD2> I'll have to figure this out later.
<jordan_> but ill try to help
<jordan_> figured he recently installed another backend
<jordan_> something went haywire
<jordan_> or something
<jordan_> heck i dont know
<Research>  8D
<Research> .
<introuble->  i need a free php app like http://www.hesk.com/demo/    but with more options, like time to complete allowed and time completed in . some bar graphs of time management and some more features. and ideas ?
<Tm_T> introuble-: you should try asking some more appropriate channels for that, see the channel topic (:
<Miika--> ikonia: hello, I promised to report :) So, I burned the alternate ISO to CD and from that I could install Kubuntu. Thanks for help.
<Bo0m> Greetings All. Am trying to install a good dock for my kubuntu desktop. Can anyone please suggest a good looking dock? new to linux and trying to make sure it looks great which will make me not select mt win xp option while booting :)
<well_laid_lawn> !awn
<well_laid_lawn> !info docky
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 788 kB, installed size 3496 kB
<llee> hi, anyone had experience on "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!" after startx command? I'm unable to log in to XORG in Kubuntu. I'm using linux 2.6.3808 kernel 64 bit.
<llee> *38-8 kernel
<well_laid_lawn> llee: have you looked at the X log to see if it tells you why?
<llee> well_laid_lawn: i tried checking on /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, it says fatal server error, no screens found.
<well_laid_lawn> llee: anything about not finding modules?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm guessing the kernel module wasn't built
<llee> well_laid_lawn:  is it the log starts with LoadModule?
<tsimpson> you probably want to start by deleting your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and let X auto-detect the settings
<well_laid_lawn> llee:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log "might" mention that it can't find the nvidia module somehow - I don't usse nvidia atm
<llee> tsimpson: i try that now. thanks.
<llee> well_laid_lawn: noted. thanks.
<llee> tsimpson: i've remove xorg.conf file, but it still complains "Failed to load module "nouveau" (module not exist) after startx
<tsimpson> llee: I guess make sure you have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed
<llee> tsimpson: sorry for late reply. it's installed now. but startx still wants to locate nvidia drivers. the nvidia GPU at PCI:5:0:0 is not supported by the 173.14.30
<tsimpson> not sure then, I don't have an nvidia card
<tsimpson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia is the only relevant documentation I know of
<llee> tsimpson: thanks! appreaciate it.
<godofmischief> Im relatively new to linux.  And more so kubuntu.  Ive installed kubuntu on my m15x. Going pretty well updating packages setup my external monitor to work..  When I downloaded the new nvidia the external monitor stopped working.  At this point i realized the Nvidia X Server Settings that the second display was diabled.  Click here to blah blah.  Restart Xserver.  Do this and the monitor still doest come on.  Nvidia X SErver settings do apply (or so th
<godofmischief> ey say).
<godofmischief> Oh and the monitors proven, it works.
<Shirakawasuna> I'm not sure if disper is meant for external monitor stuff, but I use it constantly, godofmischief.  It's a utility for cloning to/handling external displays (but not twinview, etc)
<Shirakawasuna> not sure if disper is easily available on kubuntu, I just installed it (kubuntu) for the first time myself
<godofmischief> great timing.  I just figured out the twinview part right as you said that.
<godofmischief> got the external monitor going now.
<godofmischief> I appreciate the help thooo
<godofmischief> on that same note, randomly once ever so often.  And even just now logged me out to the KDE Login
<Shirakawasuna> that's weird
<Shirakawasuna> just in case it's a bug, is your system fully up to date?
<godofmischief> yes.  Just logged back.  Had to go reenable the external monitor.
<godofmischief> it was back off.
<godofmischief> and again logged back out.  I was clicking on the software management button.  External monitor is again disabled.
<godofmischief> Didn't even re-enable it this time.  Logged me out again.
<godofmischief> quickest log out in history.  Like someone flipped a switch outta no where.
<godofmischief> is the kde wallet similar to a keyring?
<introuble> i need a free php app like http://www.hesk.com/demo/    but with more options, like time to complete allowed and time completed in . some bar graphs of time management and some more features. and ideas ?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<introuble> i have some php files that work with mysql   , hesk.com . how can i run those files and edit their code. i have ruby but i cant use it.
<James147> introuble: ^^ you should run the php files through a web server and if they use mysql then you need to set that up correctly as well... just open them in a text editor to edit them
<James147> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<introuble> James147 xampp will be fine?
<James147> yeah
<introuble> what do i do after i install xampp . how to run the index.php?
<James147> introuble: once the web server is started just use your webbrowser and navagate to: http://localhost/...
<James147> ^^ assuming the index.php file is in the root of your webservers folder
<introuble> James147 how to start the server. and where to put all the .php files?
<James147> not sure for xampp ^^ but on kubuntu apaches web folder is at /var/www  or /var/www-data  if i remember correctly
<introuble> ok
<introuble> thx
<introuble> James147 do you know how to remove the powered by and sponserd by text and still make hesk.com/demo work?
<James147> I would guess you just delete the relevant lines on the php file ^^
<godofmischief> is there a button combo mapped to kill xserver?
<yofel> alt+print+k should work
<yofel> (that's the mapping for sysrq-k)
<x3cion> Hello, I try to copy files in dolphin from a remote server over sftp. The transfer speed stucks at around 1,5 to 1,9 mb/s, even though, i've a 100 mbit/s lan. Does someone share this problem or even have a solution?
 * James147 notes that sftp is basically ftp over ssh... and thus needs to encrypt the data making the transfer cpu bound 
<kirk_> godofmischief: Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<godofmischief> No kidding.  so resizing the terminal window is doing that.
<godofmischief> thanks...
<godofmischief> so what's the preferred method to stop the xserver if its no longer resonsive?
<godofmischief> and then i'd ask what are the easy ways?
<James147> godofmischief: quickest: alt+print screen+k
<James147> godofmischief: if its not responding thats probally the best way as well... though "sudo stop kdm" is the better way if it is responding
<godofmischief> Thanks, that's outstanding.
<EugenMayer>  hi. anybody knows about the issue that emails just stay in the outgoing folder, not going to send at all? hi. anybody knows about the issue that emails just stay in the outgoing folder, not going to send at all? (its not a SMTP configuration issue)
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> where are all the fonts placed on the system? user and system fonts?
<James147> noaXess: try /usr/share/fonts
<noaXess> James147: found.. and the user fonts?
<James147> noaXess: not entirly sure... possibly .fonts or somewhere in .local or .config
<noaXess> ok
<James147> noaXess: though you should be able to install them with system settings > font installer
<noaXess> James147: i know.. i just wanted to have the right file name of a special font...
<giantpune> hi, i have just installed a package from the ubuntu repos and i think it may be pretty broken.  or maybe im just not using it right.  is somebody around that can try it and see that its not operator error?
<James147> giantpune: might want to say what the package is and why you think its broken
<giantpune> the package is imdb-tools.  and when it seems that it can search for movies correctly, but fails to provide any info about it
<kubu2> added an item to the kmenu and I couldn't see anywhere to set icon? any idea how?
<James147> kubu2: in kmenuedit just click on the icon when you ahve the item selected
<kubu2> James147: thanks..didn't notice that area as it appeared just empty pixel
<kubu2> at least they should have put an empty placeholder so you know it's there.
<Shirakawasuna2> hmm
<Shirakawasuna2> just how unstable is oneiric?  I want to switch my media pc to kubuntu, but it requires kernel 3.0 to work right (a bug w/ the nvidia card and nouveau driver).  Alternatively, how easy is it to upgrade just the kernel?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<yofel> Shirakawasuna2: oneiric is broken, at least till mid of the week I would say. You could try a mainline kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ unless you need some ubuntu specific patches in the kernel
<yofel> Shirakawasuna2: more information about oneiric in #ubuntu+1
<Shirakawasuna2> yofel: cool, thanks
<introuble> can anyone tell me how to remove or replace the footer "powered by or sponsered by"    i cant find that in the source code. iam new in php.   help.com/demo ?
<Ddpbf> hi does somebody know how to properly configure phonon-mplayer?
<Ddpbf> sorry
<Ddpbf> i found it
<Ulisses> does anyone knows if kmail has a daemon?
<tsimpson> no, it's just an application
<judice> ae seus loco
<judice> nun sei como que mexe nesse trem aqui
<judice> aushaushauhs
<Pici> !br | judice
<ubottu> judice: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<introuble> can anyone tell me how to remove or replace the footer "powered by or sponsered by"    i cant find that in the source code. where can it be?.   hesk.com/demo ?
<Pici> introuble: What software?
<Pici> introuble: What does this have to do with Kubuntu?
<Ddpbf> Pici: i guess he wants to build it on kubuntu :)
<tsimpson> introuble: ##php would be the place to ask about PHP
<introuble> can anyone tell me how to remove or replace the footer "powered by or sponsered by"    i cant find that in the source code. where can it be?.   hesk.com/demo ?
<Ddpbf> introuble: this is thir thime you ask the same question altough you were given answer
<Ddpbf> go on ##php and ask tehre for php related questions
<introuble> Ddpbf i cant find it.
<introuble> oh ok
<Ddpbf> introuble: /j ##php
<introuble> no use
<Ddpbf> yofel: is there any chance for kde 4.7 rc2 in kubuntu-ppa
<yofel> chance yes, can't say more yet
<bipolar> Does anyone know how to get kdm to wait for the network to come up before loading?
<bipolar> I'm using ldap users and network shared home directories. Kdm comes up so quick that the user list is missing and the home directories are inaccessible.
<BluesKaj> bipolar, maybe a script in init.d to start the /network/interfaces file sooner ...fooling with kdm might be a lot more difficult
<bipolar> BluesKaj: I edited the kdm upstart file to wait for the network to come up, but now the splash screen goes away long before kdm comes up. I'm playing whackAmole here. :P
<bipolar> I might need to let it be like this for now since it's functional, and make it pretty later. I need to get this image out to the workstations so it can be used.
 * bipolar just found out about upstart override files.
<bipolar> awesome!
<BluesKaj> bipolar, well tell us about it ...share the knowledge :)
<BluesKaj> bipolar, found it ...interesting stuff..looks like you found a fix
<bipolar> BluesKaj: yeah. I just added "and net-device-up IFACE!=lo" to the "start on" stanza  and put the replacement stanza in kdm.override. Now when kdm (finally) comes up it has it's full user list.
<BluesKaj> bipolar, cool
<bipolar> hmm... but now it seems that if the network is disconnected, kdm *NEVER* comes up. :P
<bipolar> nm.. yes it does. it just takes forever. ;P
<bipolar> and that's ok with me. I guess it's waiting for dhcp to timeout.
<anonymous__> ;^D hello
<BluesKaj> bipolar, have you considered static ip on the network in place of dhcp ?
<Chan_dzu> Hello! Anybody can help me?
<Chan_dzu> Hello! Anybody can help me?
<Pici> Chan_dzu: We don't know if we can help you if you don't ask a question.
<Ddpbf> does somebody know adress of web interface for kde-git
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, not exactly , but I did find this http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/MovetoGit
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: i found it http://quickgit.kde.org
<BluesKaj> hmm, wonder why kde moved to git , or is this just a fork?
<BluesKaj> ayway, bbl
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: no we are transfering to git
<Ddpbf> i think we translators will be last to switch from svn to git
<BluesKaj> we translators ?... Ddpbf
<Ddpbf> i am kde translator
<BluesKaj> kde translator to what ?
<Ddpbf> serbian
<BluesKaj> ok
<soee> oh, there is already kde 4.7 rc2 :)
<soee> are you going to add ppa for kubuntu 11.04 ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Ddpbf> soee: there are good chances
<soee> ok, thank you Ddpbf
<BluesKaj> soee, if you have the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports repos
<soee> yeah but for natty there are not kde packages
<jordan_> add kubuntu ppa correct?
<Ddpbf> because all packages are not built yet
<BluesKaj> dunno , I havent done a dist-upgrade
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: i asked yofel today
<Ddpbf> [18:14] <yofel> chance yes, can't say more yet
<BluesKaj> for natty ? Ddpbf ...I know for sure they aren't built for Oneiric
<BluesKaj> yet
<Ddpbf> actually there is another ppa i believe
<Ddpbf> project neon or something like that
<BluesKaj> well, there' link on project neon , but it's dead
<yofel> *that* are trunk daily builds, currently 4.7.40 or so I believe
<Ddpbf> yofel: you are also packaging at neon?
<Deadite811> Is there a ppa to try out the 4.7rc's?  (Not Project Neon!)
<yofel> heh, Deadite811: not yet
<yofel> Ddpbf: yep
 * BluesKaj isn't going back to Oneirc for a while ...I'll keep monitoring the progress at #ubuntu+1 , tho
<Deadite811> thanks
<Ddpbf> i guess i ll try 4.7.rc2 on arch
<BluesKaj> might try it on the other linuxbox
<Doyle> Here's an easy question, where's the setting to disable the touch pad when a mouse is plugged in? 11.04
<Doyle> Google doesn't seem to know
<BluesKaj> Doyle, kmenu>apps>settings>system settings>input devices
<Doyle> Yep, but I don't see the option
<Doyle> I see an option for circular touchpad in the spot I'd usually find what I'm looking for
<gxoptg_> hi
<Doyle> do I have to restart after installing kde-config-synaptic?
<BluesKaj> Doyle, dunno , There's a cli command for a temp touchpad disable , but I haven't used it since daughter borrowed our laptop
<BluesKaj> Doyle, http://ubuntuguide.net/quickly-enabledisable-laptop-touchpad-with-touchpad-indicator-in-ubuntu-10-10
<BluesKaj> Doyle, just installed synaptic? ..it should just work
<Doyle> Just found it
<Doyle> once it's started it sits in the tray
<Doyle> Thanks BluesKaj
<Doyle> Kubuntu is a nice change. I was using Pardus 2011 for a few weeks, but the inability to install the 'locate' command was a dealbreaker.
<Doyle> they've done weird things to that os
<BluesKaj> Doyle, yes , I tried it for a bit , but it wasn't as wonderful as some said
<Doyle> so far the only thing I'd change in Kubuntu is having kde-config-synaptic install automatically on laptop detection
<Doyle> Often inline flash videos display on the desktop background when going full screen instead of producing a topmost overlay as it should, but I think it's an issue with 11.04 in general
<Doyle> I've seen the issue in several 11.04 distros
<BluesKaj>  I looked for  kde-config-synaptic in muon , but wasn't listed, but I just install synaptic anyway as a matter of course
<Doyle> wish I could fin a fix for it
<Doyle> It's 'kde-config-synaptiks' in my list. I also see kde-config-touchpad
<BluesKaj> kde-config-synaptiks , oh that's the touchpad app ...ok gotcha , thought youwere talking about the package manager
<Doyle> yea, it made googling for a solution annoying  :P
<Doyle> Oohh! activating additional drivers! Nvidia!
<BluesKaj> yup, always first on the list after an upgrade
<Armi^> hi all
<Armi^> how can i backup all my email in kmail? I want to reinstall kubuntu after several years because all the upgrades made my systems all buggy.
<Doyle> whelp, nvidia driver killed xorg.conf  :P
<Doyle> will try again later. Sure glad there's a failsafe
<gomiboy> Armi^: i don't know exactly where kmail stores mails, but i'd backup the entire home so to keep the configs of the other various programs too
<yofel> Doyle: how? The additional drivers app will create a small xorg.conf so the driver is used, it shouldn't do more
<Armi^> gomiboy: it used to store the mails under .kde/....../kmail , but nowadays with akonady i'm lost :P
<Doyle> when launching Nvidia X Server Settings utility, it says "You do nto appear to be using the Nvidia X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root), and restart the X server." so I did
<Armi^> gomiboy: and losing a few yers of emails is not an option ::
<Armi^> :P
<gomiboy> Armi^: if you backup your entire home as i said, you are safe and don't need to reconfigure anything (my home is from 2004 :)
<Armi^> gomiboy: k, will do thnx
<soultekkie> evening
<soultekkie> can anyone tell me where does kubuntu natty stores its wallpapers
<soultekkie> ?
<yofel> soultekkie: the system wallpapers are in /usr/share/wallpapers
<OerHeks> yofel, true, but only the ones you add
<OerHeks> else in /usr/share/wallpapers
<yofel> uh, that's what I said, I don't know where plasma stores the user wallpapers
<OerHeks> ah oke :-D
<OerHeks> i still like the default one.
<yofel> actually, I believe it just adds a config line with the location of the wallpaper if you add one by hand
<SantoCristo> #goiania
<SantoCristo> ops
<SantoCristo> nickserv register 120888 anderson@achosting.com.br
<Webtester01> How do I apply updates to ISO image via jigdo? Do I need to wait for a point release?
<Webtester01> I have used jigdo before, to get a full image.
<lcb> eye
<Webtester01> lcb: Are you familiar with applying incremental updates to kubuntu iso images?
<lcb> Webtester01: never did :(
<lcb> Webtester01: you mean an updated image, like daily image?
<lcb> damn. it were a bot. bots always expect ppl to answer their questions and never say thanks.
<Ddpbf> http://humanrightslogo.net/ideas/20710
<Ddpbf> lot of lols
<Webtester01> I'm not a bot.
<Webtester01> I stepped awa for a moment
<szal> Ddpbf: prolly off-topic though :)
<Webtester01> Not daily images.
<Ddpbf> szal: sorry
<Webtester01> Just.. say once amonth apply the Sofware Updates to the ISO image
<Webtester01> I suppose I'd have to to that manually?
<Webtester01> via chroot?
<Webtester01> jigdo would be nice though
<Blutterbob> Hi therre, just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, from 8.10 and up I never had any problem with my wireless (Dell D620 laptop, BMC4311 wireless interface), but right now its not working.. Used jockey to install the driver, but ifconfig -a does not show the wifi interface.. Is this a know problem? How may I fix it?
<Ddpbf> Blutterbob: please post outpu of sudo lshw -C network
<Ddpbf> *output
<Blutterbob> Ddpbf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642219/
<Ddpbf> Blutterbob: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10955962&postcount=2
<Blutterbob> Ddpbf: Checking...
<Blutterbob> Ddpbf: should be good this way, cant restart (yet) though... Can load unload modules etc.. but.. I think this should work.. thanks!
<Ddpbf> np
<godofmischief> anyone in here run boxee on natty?
#kubuntu 2011-07-12
<eej> Hello everyone
<eej> I just installed kubuntu on a netbook
<eej> but the touchpad won't work
<eej> it's not even recognized
<eej> what should I do?
<KimLaroux> eej, google "kubuntu _Insert_version_here_ _Insert_notebook_model_here_ touchpad"
<eej> KimLaroux: no luck
<KimLaroux> give me more info
<KimLaroux> what's the notebook, what kubuntu version
<KimLaroux> have you looked into Additional Drivers?
<eej> KimLaroux: netbook. Coby, but can't find a model number. Kubuntu 10.10. I have no clue what drivers I ought to be looking for
<eej> synaptics ain't cuttin it
<KimLaroux> gimme a sec
<KimLaroux> Man, Coby makes laptops now? This compagny sucks, I hate it
<KimLaroux> it's all cheap crap
<eej> KimLaroux: yes it is.
<giantpune> hi.  ithink i have just had my *gasp* first kernel panic.  im using kubuntu 10.04.  what are the steps to report it?
<KimLaroux> this is weird, neither lshw or lsusb lists the touchpad on my laptop... where do you find this thing
<eej> KimLaroux: on your laptop?
<eej> KimLaroux: anyway, china./
<KimLaroux> everything is made in china, even Dell
<eej> got it on ebay
<eej> new though
<KimLaroux> well, a used notebook would have been a better investment than a new Coby
<eej> not my purchase decision
<KimLaroux> Ah! found something
<KimLaroux> tri #xinput list
<giantpune> KimLaroux, does it showup in synaptiks?
<KimLaroux> giantpune, it's eej who needs help... is synaptiks KDE's config tool for synaptics? I can't find it in the repos
<eej> KimLaroux: beside my usb mouse, I see a virtual core xtest pointer.
<KimLaroux>  I see "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<giantpune> its in kde-config-touchpad
<KimLaroux> so yeah... I guess you'll have to dig to find what sort of touchpad you have
<KimLaroux> thanks giantpune, I'll check it out
<KimLaroux> giantpune, you mean it's built into the KDE system settings?
<eej> KimLaroux: yeah, so XTEST virtual core isn't actually a touchpad
<giantpune> type "synaptiks" in the terminal.  either it will start, or tell you its not installed
<eej> it's just a pointer manager I guess?
<eej> All that's recognized is my usb mouse
<KimLaroux> the command doesn't even exist
<giantpune> that package installs the program to /usr/bin/synaptiks
<KimLaroux> the package kde-config-touchpad doesn't exist
<giantpune> im using kubuntu 10.04 and its here on my system
<giantpune> 11.04^
<KimLaroux> I have 10.10... maybe not available
<giantpune> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/kde-config-touchpad
<eej> are we still talking about my touchpad here? or. . . ?
<KimLaroux> I used to run 11.04 and I do remember having a config tool for synaptics, where I could enable "disable touchpad click while typing"
<giantpune> yes KimLaroux.  that is the program i used to disable that.
<eej> the kde touchpad module for me says no Device Found
<giantpune> are you sure that the hardware is connected and working?
<eej> giantpune: works in windows
<giantpune> did it work during the setup of kubuntu?
<eej> giantpune: it did not
<eej> giantpune: xev gives nothing when I use the mouspad either
<eej> and the buttons do not work
<godofmischief> how would you go about mounting an NTFS folder from the Host Drive to a folder in kubuntu?
<godofmischief> I want to mount a folder like C:\linuxswap into say /home/downloads/
<frogonwheels> godofmischief: you could mount the c drive somewhere and then bind linuxswap to /home/downloads
<frogonwheels> godofmischief:  depends on what you mean by 'host drive'  are you talking about linux running under some kind of virutalisation?
<godofmischief> frogonwheels: I installed linux with wubi
<frogonwheels> godofmischief: possibly you should have mentioned this in your initial message ? :)
<godofmischief> set a dedicated 20 GiB space for kubuntu, rather than dynamicly
<godofmischief> i apoligize.
<frogonwheels> godofmischief: ah.. but it's not virutalised (not used wubi) , you boot into linux?
<godofmischief> yes, i boot into kubuntu.
<godofmischief> windows isn't running at all.
<godofmischief> grubs even installed.
<godofmischief> The reason for this is by allowing windows to do it, the host drive's mbr and windows bootmanager are unaffected.  If i configure all that via linux me and grub manage to jack the bootrecord up to the point there's error now matter how you go about it.  Though it will boot to either OS with a few choice key presses.
<godofmischief> relatively new to kubuntu. :)
<godofmischief> frogonwheels:
<godofmischief> ?>?
<nomad111> hi all, how do i make my proxy settings apply to the root user?
<nomad111> do i need to hack up /etc/environment
<godofmischief> anyone know how to edit the fstab file for the layout i have?
<frogonwheels> godofmischief: sorry - dealing with stuff. um  so if you  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt    then that looks like your windows drive?
<frogonwheels> godofmischief:  I mean if you  then ls /mnt
<johannes_> hi, I installed a ati 6850 next to my onboard amd 785g gpu, kubuntu natty wont recognize the 6850, what can I do now? are there any "rescan" options?
<godofmischief> its cool been doing some reading
<godofmischief>  the /mnt  << the mount point what would that be if i wanted to mount it under say david/Downloads/
<godofmischief> when i do sudo mount /dev/hda/linuxswap/ /mnt tells me /dev/hda/linuxswap/ does not exist
<godofmischief> the drive is the only physical drive in the box.
<johannes_> I can find the video card with lspci
<godofmischief> frogonwheels: mount: special device /dev/hda/linuxswap/ does not exist
<frogonwheels> godofmischief: nah you can't do that
<godofmischief> my physical drive loaction is wrong
<godofmischief> its the only HD in the box i thought it should be hda?
<frogonwheels> godofmischief:   more likely to be sda1
<frogonwheels> godofmischief: did you try  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt   to see if that was the correct drive
<frogonwheels> ?
<godofmischief> i thought i had, musta had a typo
<godofmischief> did it that time and it worked
<frogonwheels> ok. we should be able to construct a couple of entries for fstab to handle 1) mounting the whole drive somehwere and  2) binding your one directory
<godofmischief> looks like thats the recovery partition installed by the OS
<frogonwheels> godofmischief: ok umount /mnt   and try  /dev/sda2
<frogonwheels> godofmischief:  ls /dev/sda*   how many ?
<godofmischief> wont unmount says its busy lol
<frogonwheels> godofmischief:  cd out of it?
<godofmischief> yeah, no cds or dvds in
<frogonwheels> godofmischief: cd /
<frogonwheels> godofmischief:  then  umount /mnt
<frogonwheels> godofmischief:  you can't unmount it while you have something viewing it.
<frogonwheels> godofmischief:  lsof /mnt
<frogonwheels> godofmischief:  let's assume you find that /dev/sda2 is the drive you want (after checking of course), then something like this: http://pastebin.com/9uyahAcm  is what you want.  though may want to set uid gid and umask options
<godofmischief> not my day the pastebin link says invalid id when i click it
<frogonwheels> works for me:   /dev/sda2 /cdrive ntfs  utf8 0 2       and     /cdrive/linuxswap /home/downloads none bind 0 2           are the two lines in it.
<frogonwheels> godofmischief: ^^^
<LINKSWORD2> Hey, all. What's up?
<godofmischief> utf8 is that because you chose a CD format?
<LINKSWORD2> UTF8 is an encoding format for text in documents such as webpages, word processing programs, etc.
<godofmischief> ah that's right, good call.
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe.
<LINKSWORD2> What can I help you with?
<godofmischief> frogonwheels: added the lines to my fstab file.
<godofmischief> rebooting going to see if it sticks.
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm... Not sure.
<godofmischief> frogonwheels: drives mounting fine now to /mnt having some binding issues with getting it under /home/Downloads/
<supermetroid83> wwow
<supermetroid83> this its big
<supermetroid83> yo what up every body
<supermetroid83> hola
<supermetroid83> hello
<LINKSWORD2> Metroid! :D
<supermetroid83> lol
<LINKSWORD2> xD. I'm a Nintendo nerd.
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway... What's up?
<supermetroid83> thats great me too
<supermetroid83> so were ur from??
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry. I keep my private information private, mate.
<supermetroid83> cool
<supermetroid83> im new user of kubuntu
<LINKSWORD2> That's cool.
<supermetroid83> in fact im new user of linux
<LINKSWORD2> I'm still relatively new, but I know a few tricks.
<supermetroid83> i have one week with this s.o
<LINKSWORD2> A week? Why's that?
<supermetroid83> lol im afraid  to install a new s.o
<LINKSWORD2> The proper term is Operating System, or OS for short.
<LINKSWORD2> What do you currently use?
<supermetroid83> kubuntu 11.04
<LINKSWORD2> Is it installed on your system's harddrive?
<supermetroid83> first i took a look of ubuntu 11.04  unity
<supermetroid83> yep
<supermetroid83> why?
<LINKSWORD2> You said you were afraid to install a new OS...
<supermetroid83> i was using w ultimate 7
<LINKSWORD2> Heh. WS7 Ultimate. Nice.
<LINKSWORD2> Is it also installed currently, or have you removed it?
<supermetroid83> thats right but i was boring from the same   SO
<KimLaroux> it's OS, not SO... SO is French
<supermetroid83> is it also installed
<supermetroid83> sorry
<KimLaroux> uhm, not even, in French it's SE
<supermetroid83> im a latin
<LINKSWORD2> If you don't mind, I'd like to open a one-on-one chat, supermetroid83
<LINKSWORD2> Hmmm.... Is DarkwingDuck present... Or AFK?
<LINKSWORD2> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<LINKSWORD2> D'oh! Messed that up.
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: I'm sorta here.
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck:  Whoa! IT SPEAKS!!!! lol
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: Aye, at times.
<LINKSWORD2> You got a couple minutes to chat?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes,
<DarkwingDuck> I might. :)
<LINKSWORD2> Haha. /query ?
<LINKSWORD2> I like individualism. I like one-on-one chats.
<LINKSWORD2> D'OH!!!
<LINKSWORD2> I think I've forgotten how to rip CD audio in Kubuntu.
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: k3b ?
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: oh rip. sorry um.. just drag and drop from audiocd:
<LINKSWORD2> K3B is pitching a hissing fit that I don't have a drive capable of burning disks.
<LINKSWORD2> I don't want to burn disks. I just want to copy my own freaking music...
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: you mean rip didn't you?  just  open  audiocd:/MP3  in file explorer  (or Ogg Vorbis)  and drage and drop
<LINKSWORD2> GAH!!!
<LINKSWORD2> -_-
<LINKSWORD2> I feel like grabbing the nearest pistol and putting 30 holes in the freaking DVD-ROM drive...
<LINKSWORD2> The file indexes on this CD... SUCK!
<LINKSWORD2> frogonwheels: I found out how to rip the tracks with K3B. But I need them to be in .mp3 format, rather than Ogg.
<LINKSWORD2> I have an MP3 player that's really picky about what files get put on it... And it goes nuts when you don't use .MP3.
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: did audiocd:/MP3  not work?
<LINKSWORD2> Running it from the command box? (Ctrl-F2) ?
<LINKSWORD2> Er... Whatever it is...
<LINKSWORD2> Alt...  Not Ctrl. -_-
<LINKSWORD2> The message I get is: The file or folder /MP3 does not exist.
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: ok.  does  audiocd:   work?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
 * LINKSWORD2 yawns.*
<LINKSWORD2> I've gotta hit the sheets before I pass out....
<naftilos76> hi, i am on kubuntu 11.04 & latest kde 4.6.5. There is a very annoying bug, as it seems, which makes everything but the mouse pointer to freeze when suddenly my ISP has a problem and internet access is suspended. Has anybody experienced this?
<naftilos76> anyone?
<e_t_> I think there are some missing/hidden steps in that problem. Internet connectivity shouldn't effect desktop operation.
<naftilos76> e_t_: definitely but it seems that it does affect the Kdesktop
<naftilos76> if i remove the ethernet cable from the switch that it is connected everything come back to life (sometimes) after a few seconds
<naftilos76> i was wondering if ubuntu suffers from that!
<e_t_> Are you able to switch to a virtual terminal (CTRL+ALT+F{1 - 6}) when the desktop freezes?
<naftilos76> yes
<naftilos76> but that doesn't help much
<naftilos76> i can of course restart kdm but that will shut down everything
<e_t_> You can run top to see if a process is using up your processor.
<naftilos76> well yes i can. it is just that i am surprised how such a simple (apparently) eventy freeses KDE which is a huge evolution in Linux desktop!
<e_t_> What programs do you have open when it freezes?
<naftilos76> usuall staff like dolphin, chrome
<naftilos76> it definitely doesn't have to do his a specific app
<naftilos76> it just freeses just because internet is not accessible for any reason!
<Tm_T> hmmm, I wonder what does dmesg say on that part
<naftilos76> i'll check that on next freeze!
<e_t_> I'm on a laptop, so Internet goes in and out all the time for me. KDE hasn't frozen for me since version 4.4.
<gabriel_> hello i have some questions with simple answers...
<gabriel_> i cannot download certain programs using sudo apt-get install with ubuntu
<gabriel_> i have updated my apt-get
<e_t_> gabriel_, which programs?
<gabriel_> airmon-ng
<gabriel_> apparmor
<gabriel_> things it should grab from the universe i would think
<gabriel_> i opened the source.list andchecked all the options...
<gabriel_> which allowed me to download rkhunter
<e_t_> gabriel_, I believe that is in the package called "aircrack-ng" which contains several programs.
<gabriel_> ahh yes
<gabriel_> i have another question if you don't mind
<e_t_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gabriel_> i downloaded the intel wifi driver off the net and i do not know how to depackage it
<gabriel_> or install it for that matter
<gabriel_> ok ubottu thanks
<e_t_> A source package? Does it have a .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 extension?
<gabriel_> it js appears to be a folder i got
<gabriel_> with a .code
<gabriel_> .ucode i mean
<e_t_> were there instructions on the site from which you downloaded the file?
<gabriel_> http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<gabriel_> ya let me look at it and see if i can figure it out
<gabriel_> didn't think of that thanks
<gabriel_> how do i check to see what wifi driver is being used?
<e_t_> gabriel_, "lsmod | grep iw"
<gabriel_> ok there is 4
<gabriel_> is that ok?
<e_t_> That's fine. There are repeats for certain reasons. What are the entries?
<gabriel_> iwlagn                333500  0
<gabriel_> iwlcore               167503  1 iwlagn
<gabriel_> mac80211              294370  2 iwlagn,iwlcore
<gabriel_> cfg80211              178528  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,mac80211
<FloodBotK1> gabriel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e_t_> Don't worry about the flood warning.
<gabriel_> ok cool
<e_t_> Just don't do it too much ;)
<e_t_> Is your wireless not working?
<gabriel_> yes it is
<gabriel_> but i want to do mon0 mode
<gabriel_> and it won't start
<e_t_> What is that?
<gabriel_> monitor mode for airmon
<gabriel_> i do believe it's called
<e_t_> Most wireless chipsets won't let you do that, no matter what driver you use.
<gabriel_> my broadcom would
<gabriel_> i was hoping the driver from intel would too
<gabriel_> i can't find the how to install this wifi driver
<gabriel_> it's a .tgz folder
<e_t_> I don't think so. I've wanted to set up an access point, but that's another rarely-supported feature.
<gabriel_> darn my broadcom would set up honeypots as well
<gabriel_> i'll haveta figure out how to intall this and see if it might do it
<gabriel_> my b43-cutter driver for broadcom let me setup mon0 and honeypots
<e_t_> The ucode file is a firmware for intel wifi cards, but an older version. It would be a step backwards for you to use that instead of the iwlagn driver built into the kernel.
<gabriel_> ok but i still wish to learn how to command promt install things
<gabriel_> after downloading from the net i mean
<gabriel_> the apt-get install is easy but i'd wish to learn how to install myself
<e_t_> For most things, the process is download, untar, ./configure, make, sudo make install.
<gabriel_> so i would go start from the untared folder on the prompt and then type /configure "file"
<gabriel_> ".configer file"
<gabriel_> i mean...
<gabriel_> and then make "file"
<gabriel_> then sudo make install?
<e_t_> Just ./configure, with nothing after it. There is usually an executable file named "configure" in the untarred directory, which you execute with the ./ (dot slash) part.
<Shirakawasuna> gabriel_: `./configure` searches the environment for required stuff/figures out where things are.  `make` compiles the packages. `make install` installs it.  There are more options for each command, but those are the basics.
<gabriel_> i figured out how to start mon0 mode
<gabriel_> haveta do airmon-ng stop wlan0 (for me)
<gabriel_> and then airmon-ng start wlan0
<gabriel_> and it puts it into mon0 ode
<e_t_> I'm glad it worked for you.
<gabriel_> and thanks for explaing the way the install works
<gabriel_> i apprecaite the feedback alot
<gabriel_> i'm sure i'll be back asking quetions... thanks et and sira
<gabriel_> shira
<gabriel_> i appreciate it alot :) have a good night
<Gilly_> if you replace KDE with Gnome, does that turn the OS into Ubuntu or is there other packages that need to be removed?
<MrGizmo757> i am having audio input Problems. Can somebody Help?
<well_laid_lawn> MrGizmo757: depends on the issue... tell us more about it
<well_laid_lawn> like what isn't happening like you want
<Tm_T> !sound | also this (:
<ubottu> also this (:: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MrGizmo757> Well this started when i upgraded from KDE 4.5 to 4.6   the input devices in Phonon will Not save. it keeps switching back to internal audio as soon as i exit
<MrGizmo757> i have all the pulse audio control panels installed and still no Luck. it reading levels so the Mic is Working. but i cant get the system to select it as the input device. :-(
<well_laid_lawn> you've tried pavucontrol?
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (natty), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<MrGizmo757> i have alredy tried pavucontrol.  the only thing i was able to do with it was disable the internal audio.  witch left My mic as the next preferd device inline but still no Luck.
<MrGizmo757> My Mic dose work though because in the pavucontrol under monitors its reading the input levels from the Mic. so it is working. i just cant get the system to set it as the default device
<MrGizmo757> as soon as i set it and exit the menu it reverts back.
<MrGizmo757> i saw this same problem in a launchpad forum but there was no solution provided there.
<well_laid_lawn> maybe something like   alsamixer -c 1    to check if it is muted
<MrGizmo757> nope according to Terminal the Capture device is at 62%
<MrGizmo757> Well maybe not.  i go into advanced devices in Terminal and i have one device Muted. let me try that and see.
<well_laid_lawn> with alsamixer -c 1 is the second card and -c 0 is the first
<MrGizmo757> ok
<MrGizmo757> let me see what is says
<szal> well_laid_lawn: just tried here, when preferring another capture device in Systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Phonon than the one that's listed on top, it will not stick
<MrGizmo757> ok in alsa i have under My mic one option that says auto gain control.  its set to 00   wont let me change it
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<MrGizmo757> but the Mic is at 100%
<szal> a quick'n'dirty Google search seems to indicate that this problem is Natty-specific..  I have KDE 4.6.5 from kubuntu-ppa
<well_laid_lawn> I'm outta ideas - tried the link Tm_T posted earlier?
<well_laid_lawn> so it's a kde version specific thing? - then maybe #kde will know
<szal> well_laid_lawn: if it's in KDE 4.6.2 _and_ 4.6.5 for Natty, but not in 4.6.2 for Maverick, then it's *buntu-version-specific, not KDE-version-specific
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<MrGizmo757> i dot know it might be KDe because i just found a Post with this same problem in openSUSE
<MrGizmo757> so it might Be KDE specific
<szal> I think I saw something about openSUSE as well, but that was KDE 4.1 (long time ago)
<MrGizmo757> Well the pist i jsut read was from 4.6.0
<MrGizmo757> i am using 4.6.5   so  it Must be a KDE thing
<MrGizmo757> Well i am going to go check on #KDE    thanx guys :-)
<well_laid_lawn> np :) luck
<Cammy> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I have never been able to write to SD cards in a USB card reader, but I can read from them. How can I get permission to write to them?
<szal> Cammy: what's the error when trying to write?
<Cammy> There is no error, I just can't paste, the item is never highlighted
<Cammy> I have only tried copying & pasting files through the GUI
<szal> Cammy: well, Dolphin shows an error msg at the bottom of the file view section if something goes wrong
<szal> Cammy: so try dragging and dropping something on the card & see what it says
<Cammy> Nothing goes wrong though, I can't do anything to go wrong
<Cammy> Oh, okay
<szal> if nothing went wrong, it would all work as expected
<Cammy> It just says "Could not write to /..." and the file path
<Cammy> It treats all SD cards as write protected
<Cammy> I can write to them in Aros on the same PC
<Cammy> I can also write to USB sticvks and drives in Kubuntu, just not cards in a USB card reader
<Cammy> Can't delete files from them
<szal> full error msg please
<Cammy> Stupid GUI can't leave the error message window in front while I copy what it says, so annoying
<Cammy> "Could not write to /media/1C72-FF21/CrysisECS.anim."
<Cammy> 1C72-FF21 is the name of the SD card
<szal> checked whether the card is write-protected?
<Cammy> Are you mocking me?
<szal> no, I'm trying to exclude user error
<Cammy> Does anyone else know how to enable permission to write to certain removable media which won't let me write to it?
<Tm_T> depending on why you cannot write on it
<Cammy> The cards are not write protected
<Tm_T> Cammy: to be honest, szal has been helpful on trying to rule out different options
<szal> Cammy: 'ls -lA /media/' to pastebin please
<szal> on the terminal, that is
<Cammy> What is that supposed to show?
<Cammy> Because it does nothing
<szal> then you don't have the card plugged in, I guess
<Tm_T> mounted either
<Cammy> Okayhttp://pastebin.com/bNNuLBn2
<Cammy> http://pastebin.com/bNNuLBn2
<szal> iow, not a permissions problem
<Cammy> The cards are write enabled and can be written to in several other OSs and digital cameras, but not in Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<szal> while you're at it, try 'touch /media/1C72-FF21/whatever' (if the filename given doesn't exist, it should create a file of 0 bytes size)
<Cammy> touch: cannot touch `/media/1C72-FF21/whatever': Read-only file system
<Cammy> That error seems a little more useful
<romeus> hello :)
<romeus> after installing kubuntu, I decided to use gnome, but now I'm stuck with my browser and gnome-panel opening things in dolphin all the time, is there a way to fix it so that it defaults to nautilus again?
<Cammy> I wonder if using Nautilus would let me empty my trash can again
<Cammy> It disappeared months ago
<Cammy> Came back once or twice, then was gone forever
<nomad111> hi all, i just finished installing kubuntu 11.04 on my machine and am noticing that my laptop fan is blowing at full speed even when the laptop is idling. any ideas about what i can do to debug/fix this issue?
<szal> Systemsettings -> Power Management -> adjust power profile settings or create a new profile & assign which profile when to use in the general settings
<skidzo> HI HO, I am Using the nouveau with kubuntu 11.04 (upgrade from 10.10) I had terrible probs to get this to work...
<nomad111> szal: i dont see anything about fan controls when looking at the existing profiles
<skidzo> Now when I turn on the Monito in the morning it stays black...
<skidzo> I can only log in from ssh...
<skidzo> what can I do
<James147> nomad111: are you sure the laptop is idleing?
<skidzo> I don't want to restart the machine everyday...
<skidzo> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF100 [Quadro 4000] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<skidzo>     Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0780
<skidzo>     Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<skidzo>     Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<FloodBotK1> skidzo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skidzo> Anyone?
<nomad111> James147: cpu is currently under 5% utilisation
<nomad111> core i5
<nomad111> in a lenovo x1
<yofel> skidzo: I have several problems with nouveau myself, file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau' (preferebly while it's broken over ssh) and install the nvidia driver from additional drivers
<skidzo> with the additional it doesn't work at all
<skidzo> actually tht's my problem
<yofel> nomad111: could be bug 760131, which affects pretty much everyone
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760131
<skidzo> I need a step by step of switching from nouveau to nvidia-current
<yofel> skidzo: manual way (as long as -current supports your GPU) is: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<yofel> should that even less you need to remove nvidia-current and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf to be able to use nouveau again
<yofel> *should that work even less
<nomad111> yofel: i installed powertop to watch the CPU behaviour
<nomad111> it seems my cpu is spending most of its time in state C4 which is the lowest step
<nomad111> as i would expect when it is idling
<nomad111> rarely enters turbomode
<yofel> nomad111: the only workaround so far seems to be adding 'pcie_aspm=force' to the kernel command line, but at least for me that causes system freezes
<yofel> more informative than the bug report are the various posts on phoronix about this
<James147> nomad111: I take it the temperature is low then?
<nomad111> 41 deg celsius
<nomad111> more like 38
<nomad111> i can confirm that most of the cpu wakeups are due to i915
<nomad111> intel gfx i believe
<nomad111> much like what has been said in the bug report
<nomad111> let me ask this then, is kde 4.6 available in lucid? i do not mind downgrading if that is the case.
<James147> nomad111: it isn't
<skidzo> yofel I fear to go to nvidia-current, this seems to be a real problem
<skidzo> capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<skidzo> configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<skidzo> ii  nvidia-common                         0.2.30                                         Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<skidzo> rc  nvidia-current                        270.41.06-0ubuntu1                             NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<skidzo> nvidia-current-dev is p and nvidia-current is c
<yofel> rc means removed/configuration exists. -> not installed
<yofel> p = purged
<skidzo> yofel so what do i do to remove nvidia-current?
<skidzo> I would like to go to nvidia-current but would like to remove it first
<yofel> skidzo: uh, it's not installed, so why remove it?
<yofel> more like there's nothing to remove
<skidzo> ok
<skidzo> yofel as you are using nouveau, what do you think? should I stay with nouveau
<yofel> heh, asking me is a bad idea, as the only way for me to use nouveau is to forcefully disable opengl or I get GPU lockups. So I have the choice between nvidia driver and no hardware acceleration
<yofel> I'm only on nouveau right now because this is my backup system
 * szal doesn't see a reason other than (imho questionable) ethics not to use the proprietary nVidia driver
 * yofel agrees with szal
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Mandrak73> Void main(SEUS TROXA)
<ekso> hey! quick question, is /tmp always /tmp in all distros?
<ekso> and if not, how to find where tmp is? (with python)
<James147> ekso: practically...
<James147> though python might have a way of accessing the tmp location ^^ since it will differ on windows
<Pici> ekso: #python would be a better place to ask (and I'd expect to see it somewhere in sys myself)
<ekso> on winblowze is just os.environ([TMP]), but there's no such environment variable on my kubuntu...
<ekso> mmmm... ok
<Pici> ekso: you'll need to be registered to ask there so...
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ekso> pici: oki! tks!
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question: I am using kubuntu 11.04 how do I find out whether I am already using the new KDE pim?
<James147> howlymowly: any kde application > help > about kde  to find the kde version you are running
<James147> howlymowly: or via konsole "kde4-config --version"
<howlymowly> James147: yeah  I am runnign 4.6.5  I just upgraded to that version...  but I am still sceptic about the PIM Version. because I didn#t notice any changes in kmail and akonadi & kontact  etc...
<Ddpbf> howlymowly: errr 4.6.5 is just point release
<Ddpbf> ie bugfixes and such things
<howlymowly> Ddpbf: right, so  PIM is not included, yet?
<Ddpbf> err
<Ddpbf> there is new kdepim
<Ddpbf> but there is no any significant changes
<howlymowly> Ddpbf: so..  why allt that heck-meck in the media for like 2 years about the new pim if there are no significant changes?
<Ddpbf> cause it is kdepim 4.4.10
<szal> howlymowly: KDEPim 4.6 is released, but nowhere to be found for *buntu, it's still considered beta quality at best
<howlymowly> szal: soo..  that's the answer I  was looking for, thx :)  (although disappointing)
<howlymowly>  szal: are there any experimental packages or something similar?
<Ddpbf> howlymowly: believe me kmail 4.6.1 is not soething you want to tray
<Ddpbf> it simply does not work
<Tm_T> James147: kde version is not necessarily kdepim version
<Tm_T> Ddpbf: at all, for noone?
<Ddpbf> Tm_T: on arch i am using thunderbird
<Ddpbf> :>
<Tm_T> that doesn't answer my question
<Ddpbf> kmail does not work at all
<Tm_T> Ddpbf: at all, for noone?
<Ddpbf> i am using gmail
<howlymowly> Ddpbf: I do not rely on the KDE pim at all  right now . but as a KDE-fan I just wanted to check it out once more. (I am planing to move to the KDE PIM, if I like it :))
<Ddpbf> howlymowly: you have some parts of kdepim 4.6.x
<Tm_T> howlymowly: generally speaking, kdepim 4.4 should be the safe bet, 4.6 does have some rough edges but should work most of the time
<Ddpbf> in kubuntu updates ppa
<Tm_T> Ddpbf: if you mean kdepimlibs, it's not part of kdepim
<Ddpbf> Tm_T: some of akonadi libs
<Ddpbf> ar in kubuntu updates
<Tm_T> Ddpbf: those are neither part of kdepim (:
<Ddpbf> aha thanks for clarifications
<szal> Ddpbf: there is no KMail 4.6.1 anyway; the KMail version currently shipping w/ KDE 4.6.5 is 1.13.6
<Ddpbf> it is obviously pimlibs
<Ddpbf> szal: i saw that
<howlymowly> yeah, thx Tm_T szal  that's what I was takling about... :)
<howlymowly> so where do I get the new PIM then :)?
<Tm_T> howlymowly: it's in experimental ppa
<howlymowly> Tm_T: thx
<Ddpbf> szal: on arch linux there is package kdepim-kmail 4.6.1
<Ddpbf> on kubuntu 4.4.10
<Tm_T> Ddpbf: arch linux is not relevant on this channel
<Ddpbf> wich of them is i 1.3.16
<Ddpbf> Tm_T: i know
<howlymowly> Tm_T: so  in experimental ppa do i explicetly have to install the packages on my system so experimental ppa only overwrites the pim and not other packages?
<Ddpbf> i am asking for comparation
<Ddpbf> not for prozelitinng
<yofel> howlymowly: currently the only thing in the experimental PPA is kdepim, so you can upgrade, but disable the PPA again after that
<howlymowly> yofel: kk  thx for info
<Tm_T> experimental ppa description: Testing ground for unfinished Kubuntu packages.
<yofel> the packages are there because we didn't find one person for whom kdepim 4.6 worked with at least less issues than 4.4. Testing feedback welcome
<NicoPaz> Hola
<BluesKaj> hi
<NicoPaz> This is my first time in this chat. I don't know it's.
<NicoPaz> I need a manual.
<Tm_T> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Tm_T> NicoPaz: and welcome
<soee> any idea why ark cant unpack rar files ?
<BluesKaj> soee, use unp , it's does them all
<soee> BluesKaj, its app name ?
<BluesKaj> !info unp | soee
<ubottu> soee: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<soee> BluesKaj, some gui for it /
<soee> ?
<BluesKaj> nope it's a cli app
<soee> ah ok
<BluesKaj> just , unp /path/to/filename
<soee> BluesKaj, ok ill try
<soee> thank you
<BluesKaj> it will put a folder in yoiur /home dir
<soee> ah and i will share: just found cool app: AutoKey :D
<James147> soee: make sure you have unrar installed for ark to bable to unpack rars
<alceu> Ola
<alceu> algué pode me ajudar
<alceu> instalei u Kubuntu
<alceu> 11.o4
<alceu> e queria personalizar-lo mas estou encontrando dificuldades
<kyubutsu> !br | alceu
<ubottu> alceu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Ddpbf> who asked way ark cant unrar arcihves?
<Ddpbf> whoever would it be he need to install unrar package before any archive manager could unrar such archive :)
<mfraz74> Upgraded to KDE 4.6.5 yesterday and now every time Choqok starts I get a warning from opendesktop.org
<mfraz74> get the same warning if I use test login under system settings > account details > social desktop
<Ddpbf> mfraz74: could you paste somewhere that worning
<Ddpbf> start choqok from konsole
<Ddpbf> and paste output n paste.kde.org
<mfraz74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642755/
<mfraz74> I get it in Choqok as I've added Social Desktop Activities
<Ddpbf> it says you dont need password to
<Ddpbf> access opendesktop.org
<Ddpbf> (ie kde-look.org, kde-apps.org etc)
<mfraz74> I get it if I remove the password
<Ddpbf> when you removed password it strated to warning you that you dont need password?
<mfraz74> Ddpbf: yes
<Ddpbf> strange indid
<mfraz74> It only started happening after the updates yesterday to KDE 4.6.5
<Ddpbf> you could rename your chokoqrc to see what would happen
<mfraz74> Ddpbf: I don't think it is just Choqok
<Ddpbf> how you get that module in system settings?
<Ddpbf> social desktop
<Ddpbf> I do not have it
<mfraz74> It is under account details
<Ddpbf> i see now
<mfraz74> is it working ok for you?
<Ddpbf> yes it works but i do not have choqok :(
<Ddpbf> wait till somebod who use it shows up
<mfraz74> So if you use the login button it doesn't show an error?
<Graf_Westerholt> Konversation ist schon echt buggy. :(
<Graf_Westerholt> ups
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Pici> nevermind ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> Pici, I know. I mixed up the chans.
<Pici> Graf_Westerholt: Which is why I said 'nevermind' afterwards, I saw your 'ups' too late.
<Graf_Westerholt> Ah ok :)
<marcusdavidus> fuck ubuntu  i love kubuntu pff
<jimmy51_> hello, how can i perform the equivalent of ipconfig /flushdns in kubuntu?
<jimmy51_> better question, how can i add a dns server?
<jimmy51_> (i mean, have my workstation use a DNS server that wasn't provided by the DHCP server)
<Ddpbf> jimmy51_: system settings
<Ddpbf> system settings->network settings
<Ddpbf> and then click on edit connection
<Ddpbf> you could set dns there
<jimmy51_> Ddpbf: my network connections list under that is always blank
<jimmy51_> Ddpbf: even though networking works
<Ddpbf> did you changed from automatic to mannual under
<Ddpbf> tab ip adress
<Ddpbf> of course you always could edit it mannualy
<Ddpbf> editing system configuration files
<Ddpbf> kdesudo kate /etc/resolv.conf
<dmatt> Hello, does Kubuntu 11.10 alpha 2 exist?
<Unit193> dmatt: They did not go for an Alpha 2 image this round
<dmatt> Unit193: because of 4.7 packaging?
<Unit193> dmatt: I don't know the one major reason it didn't work, but I know it wasn't an easy release
<dmatt> Unit193: alpha 1 did not work for me so I wanted to try this with beta... nevermind, thanx
<Ddpbf> dmatt: in oneiric repositories is kde 4.6.90
<Ddpbf> ie 4.7.rc2
<Roey> Hai.
<Roey> hey all
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, Roey.
<Roey> I have a Plantronics USB headphone set.  I plug it in, I hear nothing.  The Mixer shows a few streams
<Roey> a few volume controls for the Plantronics device's channels
<Roey> but I don't hear anything.
<Roey> I tried 'test' in System Settings and that worked though
<Roey> to try and play a sound.
<Roey> why can't I hear stuff?
<Roey> is it PulseAudio??
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> hey Graf_Westerholt
<Roey> (shouldn't headphones just work?)
<Graf_Westerholt> I have no idea, Roey.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> Anyone else know?
<BluesKaj> Roey, if it's pulseaudio then try the pavucontrol for it , if that doesn't help , remove pulseaudio and try to set it up with alsamixer
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I issue "pavucontrol" and a dialog box pops saying "Connection failed: Connection refused"
<Roey> BluesKaj:  and I've tried setting the volumes to 100% in Alsamixer after killing the pulseaudio process, still no go.
<BluesKaj> Roey, pavucontrol is a gui for pulseaudio
<Roey> right
<BluesKaj> you need to re-enable PA
<Roey> I'm saying that upon opening it, I get that dialog box that shuts down the app once I click 'ok' on it.
<Roey> ah
<Roey> I had issued /etc/rc1.d/S15PulseAudio start
<Roey> and saw that it is running in the background
<Roey> BluesKaj:  is there a way through KDE to re-enable PA?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  20110712 15:10:33 roey@core:~$ start-pulseaudio-kde
<Roey> Connection failure: Connection refused
<BluesKaj> you can sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<Roey> true, one moment
<Roey> I still get that.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I did that and I still get that error when trying to start pavcontrol
<BluesKaj> reboot maybe
<Roey> hehehe
<Roey> sigh I wish
<BluesKaj> or you remove pulseaudio altogether and just try with alsamixer
<andrewx> Can someone please help with trying to get a printer to work please/
 * BluesKaj is a PA fab , it's just a another digital process screwuing up the audio quality IMO ...it works ok with pci soundcards , but there are better options out there for those as well
<BluesKaj> not a PA fan
<BluesKaj> andrewx, printer make and model
<andrewx> it is an HP USB 3620
<andrewx> hp deskjet
<andrewx> apparently setup does see it...
<andrewx> system settings, I mean.
<andrewx> but I'm new to getting this set up
<BluesKaj> system settings >printer confihuration>new printer and go from there
<andrewx> print test page... here goes nothing :-)
<BluesKaj> frankly i haven't had much luck with my 4200 series HP ,, but I think it's HW related
<BluesKaj> ok , but don't click on ok , til it finishes
<BluesKaj> in the test print dalog
<BluesKaj> dialog
<andrewx> "test print submitted as job 1", it sucked in paper, appears to be doing something on it ;-)
<Pici> :O
<andrewx> man! this is impressive!
<andrewx> I wonder if I can print a few pdf's now!
<BluesKaj> ok, you should be setup , click ok ojn the testbox dialog
<andrewx> test page is a wicked 8-line color chart!
<BluesKaj> yup
 * andrewx tries printing an 18pg pdf...
<andrewx> is there anything kubuntu can't do ;-)
<andrewx> I bet this even gets the fonts right! unlike winblows which doesn't alot!
<BluesKaj> andrewx, well, it doesn't work with my hp 4270 , which wokls on mac and windows
<BluesKaj> err works
<andrewx> See if you can't obtain a 3600-series from ebay! I swear this is working great
<BluesKaj> well, I just transfer the file to wife's W7 pc , her lexmark does the job , even tho it doesn't work on linux either:)
<andrewx> this sure beats wasting time installing tons of useless hp crap too!
 * andrewx is loving this!
<BluesKaj> true
<andrewx> I am curious about 1 thing: how this willuse ink, compared to winblows... shouldn't be different, eh
<BluesKaj> andrewx, depends on your settings
<andrewx> I specifically instructed use black cartridge for this.
<andrewx> I'll be exploring it as I go along... will try photos, etc.
<andrewx> Mission! Accomplished!
<andrewx> I wonder if theres anyway of knowing if it sent it to printer as individual images of each page, or actually handled all these funky characters individually!
<andrewx> as long as it works. thanks. bye
<BluesKaj> heh andrewx , I just put the old HP3520 into the mix...works as advertised :)
<BluesKaj> oops
<Psychoh> Hey guys
<Psychoh> I'm having a little problem with Kubuntu 10.04 and I was hoping that someone could help me out
<Psychoh> I've build a new desktop computer and installed a Nvidia GTX560 Ti (asus) however the hardware driver center(restricted drivers)
<Psychoh> do not recognize my graphics card. So I manually downloaded the drivers for linux from nvidia's website but I cannot seem to login to a console
<Psychoh> My only session options are : Default ,  KDE , Failsafe. Could someone please tell me a way on how to install my video card driver?
<KimLaroux> Psychoh, you can use a console from within X
<drbobb> hi, the keyboard auto-repeat delay is too small for my typing style, I'm typing multiple copies of characters all the time -- but I can't find a way to change it in system settings, I'm quite sure there was a KDE setting for this at one time..
<KimLaroux> Psychoh, in Kickoff, there should be an app named Terminal (aka Konsole) under System or Utilities
<Psychoh> I know but the drivers cannot be installed from a running x session
<Psychoh> And if I ctrl+alt+F1 into another tty and I then try to run the driver install package from nvidia it says that a active X session is running :/
<drbobb> Psychoh: from the tty, type `stop kdm' to turn off the X session. You might need to log out from kde first, I'm not sure
<Psychoh> Thank you! I will try that
<BluesKaj> Psychoh, kmenu>system>additional drivers, choose the recommended driver
<Psychoh> However one more little question if it asks for a linux kernel api how do I get it for my corresponding kernel version?
<drbobb> (you can restart X with `start kdm', pretty logical)
<Psychoh> Thats the problem! :D The additional drivers say absolutely nothing
<Psychoh> no list of drivers or whatsoever
<Psychoh> its a brand new gtx560ti And I think that it is not yet added to the repository
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , Psychoh?
<Psychoh> GTX560 TI (from asus) 1gb model
<BluesKaj> nvidai chip tho?
<Psychoh> yep
<BluesKaj> so have you dl'd the driver fro nvidia ?
<BluesKaj> from
<BluesKaj> proprietary
<BluesKaj> don't think that was the correct model
<drbobb> anything about the keyboard auto-repeat issue? can it be configured from ke?
<drbobb> kde
<LINKSWORD2> drbobb: What kind of auto-repeat?
<LINKSWORD2> Kubuntu's keyboard manager supports "Sticky Keys" and a few other functions.
<drbobb> LINKSWORD2: auto-repeat when you hold a key pressed
<drbobb> I can't find any place to configure the delay and repeat rate
<LINKSWORD2> Settings -> Input Devices [Keyboard]
<drbobb> not there
<drbobb> or I am blind
<amichair> !find java
<ubottu> Found: ca-certificates-java, default-jdk, default-jre, default-jre-headless, ecj-gcj, gcj-4.4-jdk, gcj-4.4-jre, gcj-4.4-jre-headless, gcj-4.5-jdk, gcj-4.5-jre (and 1004 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=java&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<amichair> find java partner
<amichair> !find java partner
<ubottu> Found: sun-java6-source, sun-java6-plugin, sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-jdk, sun-java6-javadb
<amichair> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in natty
<LINKSWORD2> drbobb: May I query with you?
<drbobb> go ahead
<Guest97566> hallo
<BluesKaj> hi
<godofmischief> getting kinda aggrivated with xserver crashing on me, reminds me of windows.  Course the one good thing is processes still continue to run.
<godofmischief>  ps -A gives me a list of current processes running on the box.
<godofmischief> is there a way to search them to output ones that provide a specific string?
<godofmischief> both rekonq and Dolphin close as soon as i run them.
<godofmischief> small gui flash from there location and poooof!
<todulchaos> so any clues as to why i can't get dolphin or rekonq to open up?
<todulchaos> awesome now firefox won't open either.
<shane2peru> todulchaos: run it from a terminal to see if there are any errors, that is odd.
<todulchaos> avid@ubuntu:~$ dolphin
<todulchaos> david@ubuntu:~$
<todulchaos> no error just disappears after it opens
<todulchaos> rekonq says its already running
<shane2peru> todulchaos: df -h  do you have any space on home?
<todulchaos> it did over fill last night.  have 5 gigs free now.
<shane2peru> todulchaos: you may need to reboot, how did it overfill?
<todulchaos> well technically didn't over fill it stopped with 3 mb free.
<todulchaos> lottanzb
<shane2peru> todulchaos: right, that is usually the way it is.  lottanzb???  hm, try a reboot and see if that fixes things, I filled mine too, and had strange behavior, rebooting fixed all that.
<todulchaos> its an nzb handler that extracts, repairs using par files
<todulchaos> ill reboot after i move the rest of the downloads lol
<todulchaos> have as much free room as possible.
<shane2peru> ok, that was over my head, but none the less, odd things happen when the /home gets filled to capacity, and rebooting fixes that for some odd reason
<shane2peru> logging out and back in may work too, not sure.
<todulchaos> ive done that, it caused the xserver to crash
<shane2peru> ok, somehow apparently tmp files play into all that, and the system is alerted that /home is full and somehow all that needs reset.
<shane2peru> ok, hope that fixes it for you, gotta run.
<todulchaos> thanks for your time.
<Guest64847> hey all
<Guest64847> i'm having a weird flash issue in chrome using kubuntu 11.04 and wondering if anyone knows what might be the issue? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08yTBZuCHm8  using latest flash in ubuntu repos, drivers all updated and so is chrome.  i'm running in a dual monitor
<areichman> hello, I have a problem I'm hoping you guys can help me with
<areichman> I'm in a dodgeball league that just had picture day and we need to get all the pictures onto a website
<areichman> I've got 240 jpgs that I need resized and/or rotated and then put into a template for each team
<areichman> any recommendations on the most efficient way to do this?
<shane2peru> phatch is great for resizing and tweaking all pictures the same way, it won't automatically know what to rotate and not rotate areichman
<shane2peru> usage isn't real straight forward, practice on a few pictures before commiting, and don't overwrite the pictures.
<areichman> shane2peru: I'm downloading it now, thanks
<areichman> shane2peru: can I not tell it to output different photos than the originals?
<areichman> or it has to work on the originals?
<shane2peru> areichman: yes, that is the option, you need to make sure that is checked.
#kubuntu 2011-07-13
<shane2peru> areichman: when you fire it up, it isn't straightforward, you have to click add to add options, and the last option must be save, there you can change the file name, or tag on it so it doesn't overwrite.
<areichman> I see
<areichman> there are a lot of options that look very similar, crop, scale, transform, fit, etc
<shane2peru> areichman: I watermark my photos, and round the corners, and shrink them for easy upload
<areichman> can you tell me which I'm looking for?
<areichman> I have very big files that I need to shrink to 110*170
<shane2peru> in that case you want scale first
<shane2peru> it also does them in order, so scaling would be your first way to go.
<areichman> okay
<shane2peru> if you need some rotated, I would separate them out in a different folder, that way it would be easy to rotate them all areichman
<areichman> okay
<shane2peru> after you get the options click on the rocket, that will 'execute' the actions, and you will need to select where they are located.
<shane2peru> oh, on the save, I have mine set to <folder>/phatch_<folder>  so it creates a new folder with the phatch before the folder name, or something like that.  That keeps it from overwriting your origs.
<sillykone> Hello.  Simple permissions question.  I added a user in group X and created a directory.  I set the directory permissiosn: "chown -R root:X directory," "chmod -R g+rwx directory," and "chmod -R o-rwx directory."  However, the user in group X still doens't have permission to write or even read the folder.  Any idea why?  I added him to the group and set the group readable/writeable for that folder. :(
<areichman> shane2peru: to rotate I use the lossless jpg option?
<areichman> nothing else comes up when I search for rotate
<shane2peru> areichman: hmm, not sure as I don't usually use the rotate thing, try it that way.
<shane2peru> and see how it goes.
<areichman> nevermind, found my solution
<shane2peru> also, try a few pictures at a time till you get it down then run it on all of them, if you have a lot, it could take a few minutes to process all that
<Walzmyn> using xara extreme and the menu bar has dissapeared. Anybody know how to get it back?
<szal> what is "xara extreme"?
<duytruong> hello, can someone help me ?
<duytruong> Kget doesn't work
<duytruong> When i clicked Kget, it didn't appear
<szal> start kget on the terminal
<duytruong> how
<szal> lol
<szal> open terminal, enter 'kget' (w/o the quotes)
<duytruong> for example: kdesu kget ?
<szal> did I say kdesu anywhere?
<szal> or would you have a reason to run kget w/ privileges?
<duytruong> yesterday, it still appeared, but it doesn't work today
<duytruong> Is there an error ?
<szal> you tell us
<duytruong> when i typed kget interminal
<duytruong> It appears a command: kget is already running!
<duytruong> But i don't see kget anywhere
<szal> prolly minimized to the tray
<duytruong> No, i don't see
<szal> did you look at those programs in the tray that it doesn't show too?
<duytruong> yes
<szal> (click the arrow to the right)
<szal> if all else fails -> killall kget
<duytruong> all else programs're working well, but kget doesn;'t
<duytruong> yes, i did
<szal> lol, I wasn't talking about other programs
<duytruong> i have to do anything right now, i typed your command
<duytruong> When Kget started, it appeared an big arrow at a middle sreen
<duytruong> but i can't start with it. Exactly, i don't see it
<duytruong> i opened System Monitor, i see it appear in list but I can only kill it
<duytruong> Ok, i saw it
<duytruong> thanks
<duytruong> it is in the right corner
<duytruong> near by clock
<ArunC> Hi all, I'm trying to build Qt from source on Kubuntu 11.04. I get the error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXrender. Which package do I need to install to resolve this?
<selvakumaran> ArunC: Itz X Rendering Extension client library i guess.,
<selvakumaran> ArunC: go and install it from Synaptic pkg mgr dude.,
<selvakumaran> there is a development files pack too..! look as u need.
<szal> ArunC: any reason to do so?
<ArunC> apt-get buld-dep qt4-x11 -- did the trick. Got the help from #qt
<ArunC> selvakumaran: thanks for the help
<ArunC> testing from irssi
<ArunC> whois whilo
<lolcat> How can I see open network connections in linux?
<szal> lolcat: incidentally, same as in Windows
<lolcat> szal: I haven't used windows for years now
<wildgoose> lolcat, man netstat
<wildgoose> something like 'netstat -atlucp' is what I usually use
<Guest96653> how do you mount a raid drive ?
<KimLaroux> Guest96653, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<Guest96653> ty
<Deimon> :o
<Deimon> k pedo
<adenicio> hello anyone can help me for usb conection
<adenicio> i just instaall kubuntu but its not detecting usb
<Snowhog> adenicio: Which version of Kubuntu, and do you mean USB sticks or other USB connected devices?
<adenicio> usb card reader
<adenicio>  i tink its the last kubuntu
<adenicio> kubuntu 11.04
<adenicio> it doesnt detects usb conections
<adenicio> snowhog:
<vikapi> never used kubuntu/ubuntu before..installed one replacin my existing debian/squeeze.. wondering why a kubuntu installation have mysql-server-core-5.1 installed.jus curious.which package is dependant on it..??
<yofel> vikapi: akonadi-server uses the mysqld executable, other than that it's not used
<introuble>  if i have www.myname.com  register at A-comany and hosted at B-company, is it possible to host www.staff.myname.com at C-comany  while www.myname.com also stays at A-company ?
<introuble> will i have to point (from domain registrar) control panel (A-company) for two different records. one for myname.com for b-comp  and second for staff.myname.com for c-comp ?
<FloodBotK2> introuble: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e_t_> introuble: I think it depends on who is handling the DNS for the myname.com domain.
<phoenix_firebrd> i am trying to compile a driver i am getting some errors
<phoenix_firebrd> http://paste.kde.org/95233/
<vikapi> phoenix_firebrd, a wild guess. u ve installd the complilers???g++ especially??
<phoenix_firebrd> vikapi: not sure i will check
<phoenix_firebrd> vikapi:  g++ installed
<vikapi> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3097384&group_id=197856&atid=963144 will this help??
<phoenix_firebrd> vikapi: paching fails .. 1 line  patched successfully and one error is gone
<phoenix_firebrd> vikapi: i checked the source, it is already patched with what you gave
<phoenix_firebrd> vikapi: i will try to patch manually, thanks for the support
<hermawan> hi
<hermawan> any1
<e_t_> Have you a question?
<briandw1969> hello ppl
<briandw1969> none of my browsers are running java
<briandw1969> any ideas?
<llee> briandw1969:  do u have icedtea-plugin installed?
<cjae> Using kubuntu 11.04, is anyone else having difficulties writing files to vfat formatted memory cards? A few files go onto card and the few show as corrupted data
<James147> cjae: all cards you try, or just one?
<cjae> James147: more than one
<introuble>  in a folder containing many files. is there a way to change a certain word of every file name (if it contains it) and every code in the file name (if its a .php file for e.g) and replace it with another auto matically?
<James147> introuble: look at krename
<introuble> James147 if in a folder that has subfolders and files. abc232.jpg  00sabc_3.txt and 11.php that contains code that contains *abc*  .   i want to replace all abc with xyz.
<James147> introuble: I think krename can do that
<introuble> James147 do it all ???
<James147> introuble: its just about the most powerful renaming tool I have ever found... if it cannot then your only other option is probally to create a bash script to do it :)
<introuble> k
<kurtul> when i leave my laptop lid closed for a while, my keyboard gets unresponsive. i have to reboot the computer. can i do something else?
<Roey> can anyone help me with this USB earphones problem?  I have this Plantronics USB headphone set that although recognized by the Linux kernel (I can see that through dmesg), and the volume buttons work (they call up this on-screen volume control display), I can't hear anything from them.  Pulseaudio... is that the issue here?
<ovidius> hi. i am trying to build kdepim from source. i did get the build-dep and source packages. how do i tell it to build a deb package again from it. "fakeroot dpkg --build source kdepim" does work because it expects a source/DEBIAN/control file which isn't there
<BluesKaj> Roey, pulseaudio might be the problem..on my system it takes away any digital options I have with alsa..PA  lays itsef over alsa , preventing many options alsa provides
<Roey> Aye,
<Roey> So I tried removing it
<Roey> or actually just killing the process
<Roey> but then mpg123 wouldn't work eitehr.
<Roey> or it'd work but I'd still hear nothing
<dcorbin_work> I've installed the gmail-plasmoid on a tray.  It doesn't seem to do anything.  I've added an account and set the poll-time to 1 minute. It never reflects unread mail in my inbox.
<dcorbin_work> Ideas?
<BluesKaj> Roey, remove but don't purge ..killing only lasts for a session ..if youwant to reinstall in the future the config file will still be available for which saves your PA settings
<BluesKaj> oops , which saves your settings
<Roey> er
<Roey> wait
<Roey> actually I killed pulseaudio and now I can hear fine
<Roey> but it re-issues itself
<Roey> as soon as I kill it
<Roey> BluesKaj:  do I *need* PA in any way?
<BluesKaj> dcorbin_work, I 'm sad to inform you itdoesn't work for me either . have no clue what the fix is ...as usual google hides its probs
<BluesKaj> Roey, , not unless you have a separate pci soundcard , which combined with PA might give you more options
<dcorbin_work> BluesKaj: have you found any alternatives?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  http://pastebin.com/dCzUBpGD
<Roey> BluesKaj:  this is after having apt-get remove'd pulseaudio and killing the pulseaudio process.
<BluesKaj> Roey, for example , PA prevents me from using the digital output on my soundcard , but with alsa I can pss Dolby Digital and DTS to my audio receiver DAC for 5.1 sound on movies etc
<Roey> BluesKaj:  ah
<BluesKaj> Roey, alsamixer in the terminal , the upper left should show your soundcard
<Roey> Realtek ALC1200, yeah.
<Roey> motherboard soundcard
<BluesKaj> dcorbin_work, no, I have no alternatives
<BluesKaj> that's the same as I have, Roey
<Roey> oh, ok then.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  so my current state is pulseaudio removed and the process killed.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  the 'alsamixer' command indeed identifies my card, but I see nothing when I call up the KDE Mixer.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  in addition, I get what I posted above (http://pastebin.com/dCzUBpGD) when I run mpg123
<Roey> BluesKaj:  so mpg123 over ALSA is messed up? why though??
<BluesKaj> don't kill the process cuz it kills alsa as well ,by what i see in your pastebin
<Roey> ohhhhh
<Roey> ok.
<BluesKaj> it's overkill :)
<Roey> I re-installed it and I hear sound now
<Roey> so long as the pulseaudio process is killed.
<Roey> and then it pops back up after five seconds.
<Roey> this is madness!
<Roey> :(
<BluesKaj> alsamixer is the base sound server , kmix just links to alsa , use alsamixer for setting up your audio , except for the volume
<Roey> ok
<BluesKaj> Roey, have you updated lately?
<BluesKaj> ok now remove PA , don't kill it , just remove it
<Ddpbf> Roey: you could set audio server in system settings
<Ddpbf> ie you could choose betwen pa, alsa oss jack etc
<dcorbin_work> BluesKaj: so far, it looks to me like the plasmoid is OK.  My mail account's "atom" is not write.  Do you use a Google for Domains account? or an actual gmail account?
<BluesKaj> gmail dcorbin_work
<Roey> Ddpbf, BluesKaj: interesting, I hear sounds from Amarok and the KDE environment now, and aoss mpg123 and mpg123 all work, but sound in Youtube under Firefox does not.
<Roey> why is this so...fucking...difficult....argh
<Roey> in Windows this 'just works'
<Ddpbf> Roey: hardware manufracturers themselves windows driver write drivers for their products
<Roey> I know
<Roey> can't believe I ened a driver for earphones these days.
<Ddpbf> Roey: do you use html5 on youtube or flash?
<Roey> that's what I get for going with USB phones over RCA-jack ones.
<Roey> flash
<Roey> Ddpbf:  it'd be something to set up in teh flash settings then, wouldn't it?
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, where in system settings / multimedia can we choose oss, jack etc?
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: under tab phonon
<Ddpbf> you could use different server for audi, video system sounds
<Ddpbf> for games etc
<Ddpbf> *audio
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, I see nothing in phonon for oss , jack ...only my soundcard and backend options
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: you need to *install* oss if you want to use it
<Ddpbf> :)
<BluesKaj> Roey, try this ,  sudo gstreamer-properties A GUI will open, After configuring a reboot may be in order
<dcorbin_work> BluesKaj: got it.  When you configure your account, there's an optional Label field.  Thats a gmail label.  Leave it blank for your inbox.
<BluesKaj> dcorbin_work, it's not a biggie with me , I just check every so often
<Roey> er now youtube seems to work
<dcorbin_work> I'm just saying for me, it was all a misconfiguration.  Don't specify a Label.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  thanks
<Roey> BluesKaj:  apparently all I had to do was wait a bit after re-installing pulseaudio
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: http://www.dodaj.rs/?1C/12o/4U59DvTD/puls.png gui is in serbian, but i think you ll be able to catch the point
<BluesKaj> so PA works for you , congrats ...I still can't use it on my setup , Roey :)
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf,I thouhgt you meant there default soundeserver options somewhere in phonon , that I had missed
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, this my phonon http://imagebin.org/162885
<Ddpbf> i see
<Ddpbf> you have uninstalled pulse?
<Ddpbf> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/KDE
<BluesKaj> those hdmi's aren't used because my graphics card needs a dvi to hdmi  cable to my monitor which is a panasonic plasma tv, so there's no audio on  the hdmi,  I send the audio thru the digtal out out / coax to an audio receiver DAC
<Ddpbf> pule is intoroduced to deal with such situations
<Ddpbf> but it is pretty buggy
<Ddpbf> :(
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, I always remove pulseaudio becuase it's analog only on my setup , there are no digtal options
<BluesKaj> it's really not required for most setups IMO, Ddpbf
<Ddpbf> It is not, but it is default sound server on
<Ddpbf> most of distributions,
<Ddpbf> but generally for usual user it is not necessary thing
<BluesKaj> yeah, that was a political fight between some devs at ubuntu , unfortunately the PA guy won his case , but I've never used it for long on any computers here
<Ddpbf> ubuntu and fedora are first distributions to use pa
<Ddpbf> and biggest supporters of it
<BluesKaj> well, I found fedora buggy anyway so I can understand why :)
<saptomo> enek barang murah murah ra iki
<saptomo> mana yg dr indonesia
<saptomo> ip adres indost samph masak kena baneet mau masuk dalnet
<Pici> !id | saptomo
<ubottu> saptomo: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Guest48263> how do you run hotspot using wine
<arubaro> hi..i try to configurate facebook chat in kopete..but does not work...please help...
<arubaro> kubuntu 10.04
<fayaz> arubaro: what's the problem? which steps did you follow?
<saptomo> CHANG TO UBUNTU 9.10
<saptomo> KKKKK
<szal> saptomo: please make sense
<arubaro> thanks...i google and add jabber....also i see in facebook chat page my user is alvarogeovany...
<saptomo> DALNET EROR
<arubaro> this config http://digitizor.com/2010/02/11/how-to-enable-facebook-chat-in-kopete-without-plugins/
<saptomo> ARRRGGHHH
<fayaz> arubaro: what's the error you're getting?
<arubaro> offline
<arubaro> how can i see errors?
<fayaz> arubaro: from the message indicator...
<roasted> does anybody know if clementine is ipod ready?
<Ddpbf> arubaro: have you set correct port
<arubaro> 5222
<arubaro> chat.facebook.com 5222
<arubaro> no ssl
<arubaro> the message indicator...no conections error for kopete...live msn works ok
<fayaz> arubaro: :-/
<Ddpbf> i think there is 5223 port for ssl
<arubaro> thanks every one...i have to leave now...(some Mathematica programming) ...
<Ddpbf> this is probablly their mess
<arubaro> 5223 for ssl ...uncheked ssl
<arubaro> so 5222 port...
<Ddpbf> wait
<arubaro> ok
<Ddpbf> didn't facebook banned kde apps?
<maco> it got unbanned
<arubaro> maibe i should try pidgin
<fayaz> Ddpbf: i'm using it right now...
<maco> facebook put in an overzealous spam detector / banninator, and it caught a TON of legitimate apps
<Ddpbf> then i am out of tips :(
<fayaz> Kopete Version 1.0.80 Using KDE Development Platform 4.6.5 (4.6.5)
<maco> specifically, it was the photo uploader that was banned
<Ddpbf> yes, that makes sense facebook is using jabber protocol
<arubaro> ok...i make a new kubuntu install (10.04 lts)..kopete is 1.0.0
<Ddpbf> wich works flawlessly on kopete
<arubaro> i moved from 8.04lts...
<Ddpbf> arubaro: it should work on 10.04 afaik
<Ddpbf> i have box with lts and i am using kopete for google chat and jabber
<Ddpbf> (which is same protocol as facebook)
<Ddpbf> maybe url is nt working anymore?
<Ddpbf> google recently changed url of their chat
<arubaro> its good to know i can find help in this channel thanks...i will be back later...bye
<selvakumaran> Hey All., i wish to add a change in UI of Update mgr., can i code for that..?
<Peace-> selvakumaran: of course
<Peace-> just commit a change on git
<Peace-> most clearly you have to contact the programmer
<Peace-> and ask...
<selvakumaran> Peace-: Thanks, i have no exp before, should i learn GTK+ prgming
<zulu34sx> Somebody who can halp me fix a soundissue in kubuntu 11.04
<zulu34sx> i hear myself ._.
<Peace-> selvakumaran: gtk+ ?
<Peace-> selvakumaran: here is kubuntu so qt4
<Peace-> zulu34sx: ?
<Peace-> what's yourproblem
<selvakumaran> yup., i m an ubuntu user.,
<Peace-> selvakumaran: so... #ubuntu
<Peace-> not #kubuntu
<selvakumaran> Peace-:  Let it be., i wish to wrk out that 4 kubuntu only.,
<selvakumaran> i m, sorry, pls post me on basic prg tutorals
<Peace-> selvakumaran: this is not a channel for programming
<selvakumaran> i m, sorry, pls post me on basic prg tutorials from hello world exp
<Peace-> this is a channel for support kubuntu and kde
<selvakumaran> Peace-: :(
<Peace-> that's all
<Peace-> you are off topic here
<selvakumaran> ok no probz
<selvakumaran> thanks
<Ddpbf> selvakumaran: try #ubuntu-devel
<selvakumaran_> Ddpbf: thanks
<ratk> HI
<vikapi> im using kmail.. configured my account with imap accidently.. how can i change it to disconnected imap?? any hint on this?
<maco> i think you delete the old config and make a new one
<maco> regular imap doesnt have much of anything already downloaded yet anyway
<vikapi> maco, i will loose all the current download mail rite??
<vikapi> maco, or are u sayin to delete the whole account and re-create a new one..??
<maco> if you're using regular imap right now, then nothing's downloaded except subject lines
<yofel> you can enable that somewhere, but when I did it only downloaded copies of NEW mails, so it had no effect on the existing mails
<yofel> rather just re-setup the account.
<vikapi> yofel, oh..
<vikapi> yofel,maco, alright let me do that then..
<yofel> OR I didn't find the 'download all copies now' button, I did search for quite a while though
<vikapi> yofel, even i didn find tat even..i was using evolution and it had an option, download all message for offline usage..:)
<yofel> well, I'm using thunderbird usually, which has that button too :/
<vikapi> yofel, now its showin in the status bar, Transmission for account <myname> complete. No new message
<vikapi> yofel, but there is some activity goin on as the scroller is moving left and right, :-)
<Ddpbf> vikapi: you want to switch from imap to pop3
<Ddpbf> or to delete all mail from your local inbox
<yofel> Ddpbf: err, no, that's something *totally* different
<Ddpbf> aha
<Ddpbf> it si hard to catch thing on 7-8 channels
<vikapi> Ddpbf, i will ve issue when deletin a mail. i ve to do it both in the POP account as well as in the server..
<yofel> true
<vikapi> which kills time..
<vikapi> i ve been using squeeze-Gnome and first time with kubuntu...feels good..
<vikapi> only thng i faced while installation,i maintaind my filesystem in lvm and i had a hard time during installation..
<Ddpbf> vikapi: yes kubuntu is pretty good configured
<vikapi> will lvm support in installation be introduced??? any ideas developers??
<Ddpbf> imho best binary kde flavour
<vikapi> i wud agree.. :)
<Ddpbf> vikapi: tray on #ubuntu-devel
<Ddpbf> about lvm, that is developers channel
<navybart> in ubuntu 10.10 i got apache installed where do i put the .html files
<vikapi> Ddpbf: thanx..
<yofel> navybart: read some apache howto, but the website root folder should be /var/www/
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vikapi> navybart: /var/www i hope.. jus refer its config file..
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> jussi: uh, that apache factoid sounds somewhat wrong...
<navybart> ya thats it thanks
<vikapi> Ddpbf, hey they say, alternate cd installer has lvm support.. new knew tat bfore.. :-)
<vikapi> in gnome (which is the only desktop env i ve used), workspaces are so isolated.u get a fresh workspace.. but in kde, even if i change workspace,i get to see windows minimized in the tray..
<vikapi> is there an option to isolate them??i tried in system-settings but cudn find one.. may be lookin @ wrong place..
<Peace-> vikapi: mm wait
<Peace-> i will re-read
<yofel> vikapi: yes, right click on the panel -> taks manager settings
<yofel> *task
<yofel> (right click on the task manager part of the panel)
<yofel> i.e. the task manager widget
<Peace-> never used task manager xD
<vikapi> yofel: im there..
<Peace-> smoothbar
<yofel> ah, I used smooth tasks for a while, but I'm actually happy with the default one
<yofel> vikapi: 'Only show tasks from the current desktop'
<yofel> I believe that's what you want
<vikapi> yofel: thanks man..got it working..
<yofel> :)
<vikapi> yofel: tats wat i wantd..
<finalghost> hello all ou salut tous le monde?
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<finalghost> hello all
<finalghost> i have a problem
<BluesKaj> Peace-, smoothbar ?
<finalghost> when i configure my kubuntu desktop to a double view everything works good but after restart i have a only one so someone can help me ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: instead of task manager is a plasmoid
<Peace-> BluesKaj: it's on standard repository ===> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/13/plasma-desktopxj1889.jpg
<Peace-> BluesKaj: bottom bar
<k0s> hi
<soee> hiho, hows the work going with kde 4.7 in ppa ?
<yofel> soee: WIP, but since people are busy, rather slow
<soee> :)
<sorush20> how do I restart the kde menu.. it will not show new programs install kubuntu 11.04
<BluesKaj> yofel, think I'll wait for a while to go back to 11.10. I lack the patience to deal with it as the state of stability stands right now .
<James147> sorush20: try running "kbuildsycoca4"
<yofel> well, kate still won't work, so don't bother
<BluesKaj> yofel, yeah kate was broken on one pc and dolphin on the other
<BluesKaj> James147, what's kbuildsycoca4 ? , never heard of it
<James147> BluesKaj: it dose some things :) list rebuilding the menus
<BluesKaj> so it prevents uneeded reboots in some cases, James147
<James147> ^^ it rebuilds some caches and such... probally run as part of startup/shutdown anyway
<godofmischief> Ive created a gparted live boot cd.  Booted to the CD (actually usb stick) .  Trying to resize the local win7 partition on the host drive.  When i boot to gparted its got the little caution triangle near the device name and won't let me resize it.  Can anyone tell me why this is?
<godofmischief> oddly enough it doesn't list unused space on that partition either.  And it has about 180 GiB free.
<e_t_> godofmischief: you might have more luck shrinking the partition within Windows.
<godofmischief> e_t_, yeah tht's what im working on doing right now.
<godofmischief> ive installed linux from disks before usually prompts you to install along side an OS on a HD.  Didn't get that option with kubuntu
<e_t_> It's in there.
<godofmischief> for some reason it wsn't recognizing free space on the drive.  Even though it has 208 gigs free
<godofmischief> only option it was allowing for was "operation kick windows and move in on its own" lol
<godofmischief> wow liinux somehow sees my windows HD as unallocated space.
<godofmischief> anyone have any clues what to do from here?
<BATi> godofmischief: maybe somebody would help you if you describe what are you trying to achieve and steps you have taken...
<Ddpbf> godofmischief: do you have ntfs driver installed
<scottamunga> hello everyone.  I keep getting an error when I try to install ubuntu-desktop.  I can post the error I'm getting, but I'd hate to do it in the main chatroom, so if anybody wants to help, please IM me.
<scottamunga> (because it'd take up a lot of room)
<scottamunga> actually, I can just tell you all what I did, and see if there is a solution.  I installed Gnome 3 on my natty install, because unity wasn't loading very well.  Then I uninstalled it.  I tried to purge the Gnome3 PPA, but now I can't install ubuntu-desktop.  I know I could reinstall the system, but I've put a lot of work in my kubuntu desktop.
<scottamunga> FYI, I've already backed up my important files just in case I need to reinstall, but I'd really rather not lose the time I put into getting everything set up the way I want it.  Sorry for sounding  childish.
<Pici> scottamunga: thats what pastebins are for.
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<scottamunga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643593/
<scottamunga> thanks Pici - I also learned something new! :)
<scottamunga> I've tried apt-get install -f
<scottamunga> and going into synaptic and fixing broken packages
<Ddpbf> scottamunga: spt-get install -f wont help you
<Ddpbf> how did you purge gnom3 ppa?
<Ddpbf> you have used ppa purge?
<Ddpbf> tray this
<Ddpbf> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Ddpbf> it will remove all gtk apps
<Ddpbf> and hopefully all what remained of gnome3
<scottamunga> thanks Ddpbf
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
#kubuntu 2011-07-14
<magoo> hi
<cjae> I am positive that there is some issue in kubuntu, not sure about ubuntu, with writing files to vfat mem sticks.
<cjae> whether its just kde or dolphin I am not sure or anything else for that matter. Thank god I have a multi-drive card reader with a light on it, since kde says it sone writing to the stick, the light is still flashing indicating there is still operations taking place
<cjae> corrupted data nice
<cjae> f*ck me
<Guest69918> how do i join channel
<Guest69918> how do i get a list of channels
<nomad111> hi all, my laptop fan is running at full-speed from the sounds of it all the time
<nomad111> and my cpu temp is steady at 43 degcelsius
<nomad111> is there anyway i can fix the fan speed
<nomad111> or diagnose the problem
<nomad111> ?
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all. :)
<ghittsum> I'm using kubuntu 11.04.  Why can't I change the color of the font in konsole from blue on black to something I can see when I pico edit an html file.  Please don't make fun of me because I'm still using pico.  I like pico.  I grew up on pico.
<ghittsum> I'll try to hang in the channel a couple of days and just keep googling until I get lucky.
<e_t_> ghittsum: right click on the console window, click Configure Current Profile, go to the Appearance tab. You can change the color scheme there.
<ghittsum> I have tried that
<ghittsum> I'll go in and change every color to white
<ghittsum> maybe red = blue and thats why it's not working.
<ghittsum> oh, ok...I see what you're saying.
<ghittsum> right clicking is the key
<e_t_> You can try the different preset themes, too.
<ghittsum> going to settings didn't seem to accomplish what I wanted
<ghittsum> yeah, I went to settings, edited my profile, changed schemes...and wasn't getting anything to work beyond the shell command line
<ghittsum> thank you.
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a widget to post a status update to either Windows Live or to MySpace?
<e_t_> LINKSWORD2: Kopete can connect to Windows Live Messenger (MSN). I don't know of anything that connects to MySpace.
<LINKSWORD2> OK.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> KNotify: "A system restart is required for these widgets to install properly."
<LINKSWORD2> So... Excuse me. lol
<e_t_> System restarts are usually only for kernel updates.
<raevin> hey everyone, is anyone having fullscreen issues with flash (in chromium, not sure if it has problems in other browsers)?
<raevin> when i fullscreen the screen goes black and the video plays, but the video doesn't actually cover the entire screen
<raevin> video of what i mean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08yTBZuCHm8
<SIR_Taco> hello
<wildgoose> hello SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> well hello wildgoose
<wildgoose> raevin, I'm having that same issue using firefox only happens on certain flash sites.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey! It's wildgoose and SIR_Taco!
<LINKSWORD2> *Pokes both with a sharp stick.*
<SIR_Taco> ouch
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe. Long time, no see.
<SIR_Taco> long time no free time
<LINKSWORD2> LOL!
<LINKSWORD2> And how about you, wildgoose?
<wildgoose> Hello LINKSWORD2 I've got to run an errand but I'll be back in a bit.
<LINKSWORD2> -_-
<LINKSWORD2> And here I was thinking we'd have a chance to catch up...
<SIR_Taco> haha
 * wildgoose sheds tear, heheh
<SIR_Taco> haha... again
<liuqingshan> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<liuqingshan> bbbbbbbbbbbbb
<liuqingshan> ccccccccccccccccccc
<liuqingshan> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<liuqingshan> ddddddddddddddddd
<FloodBotK2> liuqingshan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liuqingshan> abc
<liuqingshan> a
<liuqingshan> a
<liuqingshan> b
<FloodBotK2> liuqingshan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIR_Taco> interesting
<SIR_Taco> obviously he's been eating alphabits
<HUYA> Hello! Someting strange happens with my aptitude. Can somebody help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/643177/
<HUYA> DNS is ok. I'v try to use google public dns - same result.
<e_t_> HUYA: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<HUYA> yes - ok
<HUYA> 8.8.4.4
<e_t_> Try "dig @8.8.8.8 ppa.launchpad.net"
<HUYA> also http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ is normal opening in browser but
<HUYA> Err http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ dapper/main Translation-en_US
<HUYA> Something wicked happened resolving 'ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<HUYA> in aptitude
<HUYA> done
<HUYA> ; <<>> DiG 9.7.0-P1 <<>> @8.8.8.8 ppa.launchpad.net
<HUYA> ; (1 server found)
<HUYA> ;; global options: +cmd
<HUYA> ;; Got answer:
<FloodBotK2> HUYA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HUYA> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 54029
<HUYA> e_t_:  what does it mean?
<e_t_> What does what mean?
<HUYA> then i'v changed software source server to US default: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643803/
<e_t_> Why are you using repos for Dapper?
<HUYA> am i?
<HUYA> no idea what are you talking about (
<e_t_> You've got"ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl dapper Release" in there.
<HUYA> о..
<e_t_> In your last paste, only the dapper and i2pbote.net sources are failing, everything else works fine.
<HUYA> e_t_: ok! tnx
<lcb> hi guys and gals. [kmenuedit] Any known way of avoiding empty menu entries folders of categories; any known way of recovering one (not all) category menu?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i am on Kubuntu 11.04 KDE updated to 4.6.5 and i have a problem which appears to be a well known bug - There have been repeated failed attempts to gain access to a wallet. An application may be misbehaving.
<naftilos76> i read that deleting the wallet and re-entering password fixes the issue
<naftilos76> has anybody found any solution on this?
<wildgoose> naftilos76, http://askubuntu.com/questions/47216/how-to-disable-kde-wallet (if that doesn't help, I know I've seen it somewhere in the forums)
<naftilos76> ok thanks
<Guest91958> Hi, I need help getting a cdma modem to work on kubuntu
<baron_> yo
<baron_> anyone?
<james> hi
<Guest99359> hi
<James147> Hello Guest99359
<Guest99359> I need help connecting a cdma modem on kubuntu
<Guest99359> and getting earphones to work(in that order)
<baron_> Guest99359 is now
<baron_> BARON
<baron_> i need help connecting a cdma modem in kubuntu
<elixir_> hi
<cryoniccore> mmmmm kubuntu :)
<alvin> How can I reset my mimetypes, or something like that? The problem is: Dolphin no longer creates thumbnails for images. If I select an image, the information pane shows a 'play' button, like it would do for videos.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lcb> hello world
<qrtn> how i can make program run when linux starts?
<yofel> qrtn: if you mean at login: system settings -> startup and shutdown -> autostart, if you mean at system boot, add the command to /etc/rc.local
<qrtn> yofel: thank you, very helpful
<raevin> wildgoose: do you have any idea what's causing flash to be all weird?
<James147> ls
<James147> :p
<duytruong> can someone help me ? Which is any software for learning English ?
 * BluesKaj suspects ppl who are desperate for disguise themselves with a woman's nick , so they'll receive faster and more attention from the "knowlegables" , than an ordinary guy type nick does.
<BluesKaj> for help
<qrtn> what is diference between i386 and amd64 linux version? when i have amd64 procesor and i have linux i386, its wrong (slower etc.) or ok?
<bati_> BluesKaj: funny isn't it? but sad thing is that it actually usually works :)
<tsimpson> qrtn: i386 is not slower, the main reason to use 64bit linux is to use more than 4GB of RAM
<ArchangelSe7en> duytruong, xchat
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: I don't see how that's relevant, or true
<BluesKaj> bati_, take a look over at #ubuntu ...it's abit late but wow , that was something to see
<qrtn> tsimpson: thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, BS
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: you're welcome to your opinion, but please express it in the appropriate forums, not in this channel
<szal> hmm..  anyone have an idea what I need to change where if I want to have fsck on boot a little more verbose?  standard option is --quiet, and when fsck checks a partition it only says which one and, "Your disk drives are being checked for errors. This may take some time."..  I'd like to pass the -C option (progress bars) for fsck on boot
<BluesKaj> szal, not sure , but try removing 'quiet '
<szal> BluesKaj: where from, that is the question
<BluesKaj>  /etc/default/grub...lemme check
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's it , quiet splash
<szal> BluesKaj: that's the Grub, I was talking about the fsck that gets executed on boot
<BluesKaj> yeah , so was I ..you can make booting into kubuntu more verbose'
<BluesKaj> let the fsck run or press 's' for skip , but until you let it run it's course that fsck will be there everytime
<BluesKaj> szal,^
<szal> BluesKaj: you don't seem to get me
<BluesKaj> szal, I do , but that fsck afaik appears after grub , when booting into the OS, not before
<szal> BluesKaj: I haven't said anything to the contrary
<BluesKaj> unless I've never seen it before
<jtheuer> is there a more stable (possible older) version of openoffice / libre office available for natty? I don't care about features but It crashes far too often (~10 minutes)
<smoze> where was grub config file again?
<heinkel_114> hello, I am trying to use the live DVD kubuntu 11.04 and access data on encrypted hardisk with that, using dolphin
<heinkel_114> however, I can only see some unencrypted grub related files
<heinkel_114> when I click on the icon in the left hand sidebar for the encrypted container, I need to enter password , which I did, but the program responds that
<heinkel_114> org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Busy: one or more block devices are holding /dev/sda5
<heinkel_114> can I do something to release this hold? and mount the encrypted container?
<heinkel_114> I want to do a backup and then a fresh install
<heinkel_114> the system on the laptop broke during upgrade
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> i upgraded to 11.04. now everytime i load a page in chromium that uses flash, the whole screen 'flickers', meaning for 1/2 seconds its completely dark. this is very annoying. how can i fix that?
<senorpedro> that wasnt before with 10.04
<senorpedro> i'm using the current nvidia driver
<Ddpbf> senorpedro: wich flash you have installed
<Ddpbf> and how ff and rekonq handle flash content
<senorpedro> 10.3.181.34ubuntu0.11.04.1
<Ddpbf> flashplugin installer
<senorpedro> yes
<Ddpbf> or flush plugin non free?
<Ddpbf> 64 or 32 bit?
<senorpedro> flashplugin installer
<senorpedro> 32
<Ddpbf> huh
<senorpedro> ff: no flickering
 * Ddpbf is out of ideas then :(
<senorpedro> in rekonq also no flickering, but this browser seems broken
<Ddpbf> senorpedro: do you use chromium daily or from regular repos
<senorpedro> regular repos
<Ddpbf> then i would suggest you to switch to ppa
<Ddpbf> i m using chromium daily and it works gud
<Ddpbf> *good
<senorpedro> ok i'll try that
<Ddpbf> 32 bit flashplugin installer
<Ddpbf> you could allways purge ppa if you are not staisfied
<senorpedro> installed chromium from ppa, still flickering...
<Ddpbf> wich gpu senorpedro
<Ddpbf> i mean exact model
<senorpedro> nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS]
<Ddpbf> lscpi -knn | grep -i video
<BluesKaj> senorpedro, use the recommended driver nvidia-current ...that's what I use , I have the same card
<senorpedro> BluesKaj, i'm using that driver
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: he use it
<Ddpbf> :>
<BluesKaj> ok , just got here , so couldn't see the text
<BluesKaj> so senorpedro ..have a problem ?
<Ddpbf> flash flickering in chromium
<Ddpbf> 32 bit
<Ddpbf> os
<senorpedro> well loading/reloading a flash-using webpage in chromium causes flicker
<BluesKaj> default flash , senorpedro ?
<senorpedro> yes
<senorpedro> also: when a page that uses flash has the focus, and i press ctrl-t to open a new browser tab, the browser is moved in the background and all the other open windows are placed over it....
<BluesKaj> doesn't seem to be a flash issue then, senorpedro..rendering in chromium maybe
<senorpedro> how can i fix that?
<BluesKaj> default chromium or daily builds , senorpedro ?
<senorpedro> daily builds
<senorpedro> but i had default before, same issue
<BluesKaj> before when?
<Ddpbf> 10 minutes ago
<Ddpbf> i suggested mu to try daily build
<BluesKaj> which kde ?
<senorpedro> kde 4
<BluesKaj> 4.?
<senorpedro> 4.4
<senorpedro> 4.4.6 i guess
<senorpedro> that default one that comes with kubuntu 11.04
<BluesKaj> dolphin/help/about kde ,will tell you
<Ddpbf> errr
<Ddpbf> 4.4.6 does not exist
<Ddpbf> natty came with 4.6.2
<senorpedro> 4.6.2 it is
<IamTrying> Hello anyone here?
<BluesKaj> well, I'm on 4.6.5 ...wonder i a kde upgrade will help, senorpedro , if you'd like to , add the backpots ppa , sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  , then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> if
<senorpedro> ok i'll try
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: it will give him new amarok
<Ddpbf> :)
<senorpedro> i dont use amarok
<Ddpbf> 4.6.5 is other ppa
<BluesKaj> yeah , well remove it
<IamTrying> Hello ?
<BluesKaj> !ask | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ddpbf> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-4.6.5
<senorpedro> hm seems amarok is the only thing that will be upgraded....
<Ddpbf> senorpedro: this ppa
<BluesKaj> ddthat ppa that I posted works
<Ddpbf> tehre is a lot ppas for kubuntu ninjas
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf,
<IamTrying> Does anyone know what is my microphone and speaker directory? /dev/dsp is not working e.g: http://i.stack.imgur.com/7WPVw.png
<BluesKaj> senorpedro, you could use this one as well , without the backports , sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa...afaik the backports give a full upgrade of kde
<senorpedro> yeah i'm upgrading right now
<BluesKaj> IamTrying, open a termnal and type alsamixer
<BluesKaj> err terminal
<IamTrying> BluesKaj, it does not show me /dev/xyz..... it gives me ncurses mixer.
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: backorpts will gave full upgrade
<Ddpbf> when kde 4.7 will be ready
<BluesKaj> yes Ddpbf , I mentioned that
<Ddpbf> point releases are in updates
<Ddpbf> :)
<BluesKaj> 4.7 is RC on 11.10 , but it breaks the install on some setups
<IamTrying> How to get the sound cards as directory ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: have you tried 11.10 ?
<IamTrying> It shows /proc/asound/ but what is my mic and speaker then?
<IamTrying> alsamixer > F2 it shows /proc/asound/etc etc
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yes , unfortunately it broke my system badly, so I reverted
<Peace-> mm i am going to download it :P
<BluesKaj> Peace-, good luck ..hope 11.10 works for you
<IamTrying> BluesKaj, any idea plz?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer , also shows all the ctrls for headphones and mics etc . IamTrying ..use those
<IamTrying> BluesKaj, http://i.imgur.com/UNCDa.png
<IamTrying> i do not have /dev/xyz < paths to include it here http://i.stack.imgur.com/7WPVw.png
<BluesKaj> IamTrying, any ctrls with an M in the bottom box means it's muted , to see all ctrls use F5
<BluesKaj> IamTrying, then open sytem settings phonon , pass the cursor over the devices to see which ones are in the path...headphone output won't bethe only the soundcard analog or digital options
<BluesKaj> headphone output won't be there
<IamTrying> BluesKaj, phonon command not found
<IamTrying> What should i put in this output and input? still /dev/dsp? e.g: http://i.stack.imgur.com/7WPVw.png
<IamTrying> BluesKaj, output and input field remain the same?
<BluesKaj> IamTrying, kmenu>apps>settings>system settings/>multimedia>phonon
<BluesKaj> IamTrying, just noticed . you're on gnome ...go ask in #ubuntu
<IamTrying> BluesKaj, phonon: command not found $yum -y install phonon; // Package phonon-4.5.0-2.fc15.i686 already installed and latest version
<BluesKaj> IamTrying, your on ubuntu , this is kubuntu support , ask in #ubuntu...since you can't follow my suggestions
<BluesKaj> IamTrying, you're running Fedora /gnome ...go ask in #fedora
<IamTrying> BluesKaj, i am actually looking for linux answer. In linux how do you say the headphone and mic? /dev/dsp or /dev/mic1 or /dev/headphone1 or /dev/pci
<BluesKaj> should have spotted that right off the bat ...a bit slow on the uptake
<IamTrying> Because we are all linux. we speak same cli.
<IamTrying> alsamixer does not worked for me.
<BluesKaj> use F5 in alsamixer to see the headphone ctrls
<IamTrying> What else you can use to dump the /dev/audio and mic?
<szal> IamTrying: -> #fedora please
<James147> IamTrying: yes but the details can change between distros... its best to ask on your distros channel..
<Pici> or in ##linux
<IamTrying> szal, James147 i have kubuntu in another pc, here i am using fedora as base.
<Pici> IamTrying: Okay? I have windows on a computer, but I'm not going to ask in ##Windows about my Ubuntu problems.
<szal> IamTrying: that would apply if you had the exact same problem on the other box, and then error msgs or screenshots from Fedora won't help
<IamTrying> BluesKaj, alsamixer > F5 shows still no /dev/xyz....
<Pici> IamTrying: Fedora support is offtopic here.  period.
<IamTrying> BluesKaj, here is F5 http://i.imgur.com/UNCDa.png
<BluesKaj> alsamixer is pretty universal, but he just doesn't get it ...not good at following suggestions ...probly been kicked from #fedora with that attitude
<IamTrying> BluesKaj, sorry but its kubuntu i am running as base i use f15
<BluesKaj> IamTrying, stop asking me questions , you are on fedora ...one more and you're on ignore
<BluesKaj> Pici,  thanks
<ubuntu___> kUBUNTU!
<eric_> anyone know where i should direct questions regarding thunderbird mail notification not appearing
<eric_> ?
<BluesKaj> eric_, maybe #mozilla
<praac> hello everyone :-)
<praac> 	I needed to edit kdm, kdeinit, ksmserver scripts of my kde system
<praac> 	so that I can include some timing parameters, and analyse the performance of various scripts
<praac> 	now as I learnt Amarok guys have done some work http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=amarok.git&a=tree&h=421eac6763687e7f40e138fb0f48854afaea7da2&hb=a7f78c99d849cc35f91a473563799daa9ae338d3&f=src/core/support on this
<praac> 	can you please guide me, on how can I edit the scripts and add your code to the scripts ??????
<FloodBotK2> praac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<praac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644299/
<Macer> hello. i don't know why but for some reason my usb ports stopped working. at first i thought maybe the controller died out but i put a pci 2.0 card i had and they still don't work on the card even though i can see the card being detected in dmest
<Macer> does anybody have any ideas?
<Macer>  /var/log/messages is also not detecting devices being plugged into the controller
<Macer> i tried all types of devices. i have no idea what happened but all of a sudden usb just stopped working
<Macer> ugh. let me boot onto the windows drive and see if it works tere
<Macer> this is so lame
<cher> What's the best way to check if a pckg is installed? Is "apt-cache policy pckg-name" good? Is there a better way?
<cher> (Ideal would be something that sets $?, apt-cache doesn't.)
<BluesKaj> or look in the package manager , cher
<cher> Isn't apt-cache policy the look in the package manager? Or what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> cher, if you don't have the exact name correct in the policy command , it won't show
<cher> I have the correct name. I can do apt-cache policy pckg-name | grep "Installed: pckg-name" to get $? set properly, but I'd like a solution which doesn't involve a pipe.
<cher> My use case is a java program that uses javax.smartcardio. For that to work, pcscd has to be running as root, and libpcsclite-dev has to be installed. I want to check if these conditions are met, and if not, offer the user an interface to establish these preconditions.
<danni_> how do i install skype for kubuntu
<e_t_> danni_: sudo apt-get install skype
<cher> e_t_: I thought that, too, but I tried before I wanted to post, and actually for 11.04, sudo apt-get install skype will not do.
<cher> danni_: http://www.kubuntuguide.info/index.php/Natty#Skype contains information on how to install Skype on kubuntu 11.04.
<BluesKaj> skype is best installe from the skype site , choose the linux/ubuntu version , danni_
<danni_> does not open with package manager
<BluesKaj> cher you lost me on that last post about java, but both pcscd and libpcsclite-dev are available in the repos if you have all of them enabled including other software
<cher> BluesKaj: I know, I got them installed myself easily. I'm a software author, my piece of software shall check if libpcsclite-dev is installed, so I currently run apt-cache policy libpcsclite-dev from Java and parse its output.
<cher> But instead of parsing its output, I'd like to get something that simply indicates with the return code ($? in bash terms) whether or not a pckg is installed.
 * BluesKaj nods , but has no idea , unless apt-cache search might show someting
<mr-rich> Correct me if I'm wrong,  but kubuntu & ubuntu share the same core, yes?
<areichman> mr-rich: that's correct
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, the desktops and apps are different but will run on each other's installs
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: so, say I plug in a USB device, it should work the same on both, correct?
<BluesKaj> well, mr-rich that's theory , in practice it's more complicated with Hardware, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> i spoke about apps and desktops btw , not hardware
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: I have an iPhone. On the laptop (running ubuntu), I can see all of the files and play music.. on the desktop (kubuntu), all I can get to is the camera ...
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: both running 11.04
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: what would the difference be?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu interfaces are more suited to your phone ...unfortunately kde lags in HW dev with mobile devices
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, ^
<D-coy> m4v, ping
<BluesKaj> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<andrewx> Does anyone know how to clear the /media cache? When U change dvd's it wants to remember previous contents! its annoying!
<PandaBoy> Does anyone know the official Ubuntu IRC channel?
<e_t_> PandaBoy: #ubuntu
<PandaBoy> e_t_: that doesn't work
<e_t_> Really? I've got that channel open right now.
<lcb> PandaBoy: type /join #ubuntu
<lcb> np, i get paid by tips
<PandaBoy> @lcb that only created a new channel (@ubuntu) with only me on...
<PandaBoy> Odd
<szal> PandaBoy: clean your glasses ;)
<lcb> PandaBoy: copy and past this to the box where you are writing in /join #ubuntu
<lcb> make sure # is # and not € or $
<lcb> :P
<lcb> PandaBoy: by the way, write it here, not somewhere else. probably you have more than 1 network open
<szal> lcb: he just joined over there the 3rd time ;)
<lcb> :)
<PandaBoy> Okay, it's working now. Except when I do it with F7 (Quick Connect).
<andrewx> no one understands how to clear /media cache?
<lcb> wow PandaBoy. Quassel?
<lcb> andrewx: i'm not sure about /media specifically. unmounting the device?!...
<andrewx> 'releasing' the disc should do it; it doesn't
<lcb> yeap
<lcb> it should indeed
<andrewx> its actually remembering directories, etc
<lcb> probably that device is not properly configured, think about that option...
<andrewx> theres always a trick in terminal ;-)
<andrewx> just need to find it!
<lcb> kill it kill it
<andrewx> a reset command for /media, media-devices?
<lcb> andrewx: hmmm don't know anything else besides turning off the fuse switch
<lcb> j/k
<lcb> andrewx: try #ubuntu to tweak what's going on in there. maybe someone will help doing that.
<andrewx> okie
<lcb> that's more a 11.04 specific matter than #kubuntu, i believe. and who knows, you have a bug in there.
<lcb> or corrupted file, or cd spinning the other wAY AROUND
<lcb> OOps, cops, i mean caps, i mean turning off caps before cops arrive
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<DoctorPepper> can anyone  tell me how to make  strigi  run ,  cause  in systemsettings it says   Strigi service  not  running  eventhough the strigi indexing checkbox  is checked  ?
<v1z_> I installed kubuntu-full but I had to use gdm.. kdm doesnt start the windows management
<v1z_> is that well known?
<jonny_nabb> wb matt
<BluesKaj> v1z_, install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> bbl
<v1z_> BluesKaj:  tx! but that *beyond* kubuntu-full?
<v1z_> kubuntu-full is a misleading name
<v1z_> but cool
<jonny_nabb> wb matt
<jonny_nabb> is this just a support portal
<jonny_nabb> i was huge on irc before msn fb etc
<jonny_nabb> was looking for lowjack chat
<jonny_nabb> This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance
<jonny_nabb> lol
<cher> vim with syntax highlighting in transparent konsole in front of dragonfly  playing Tron: Legacy on a 50" Plasma just is a sweet sensation :)
<cher> Plus, when I connected the HDMI cable to my laptop, a nice dialog popped up, allowing for multi-screen configuration without restarting X - very nice! (You see, I don't uprgade so often)
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, can I configure KMail to receive my Hotmail email account?
<OerHeks> LINKSWORD2, yes, only if hotmail supports pop3 or smtp
<LINKSWORD2> I may need help with that... >.>
<OerHeks> i cant help you with that, i don't use hotmail
<e_t_> LINKSWORD2: Hotmail uses POP3. The server names are pop3.live.com and smtp.live.com. You can get the details from Hotmail's online help.
<OerHeks> Gmail needs pop3 enabled in preferences, maybe same issue with hotmail/live ?
<LINKSWORD2> e_t_: Would you allow me to query?
<mranima> is there anyone using the Amazon downloader?
<e_t_> LINKSWORD2: OK
#kubuntu 2011-07-15
<enderw99> how do i get 4.7 rc2? or what ppa?
<kevin-j> ]]]
<nagchampa> wow, pulseaudio is terrible, with it running any kind of business on my system and my sound wouldn't constnatly crash
<nagchampa> plenty of alerts saying it had failed and had tried to switch to a different device
<nagchampa> at least it's stable without it, still get a lot of popping in my sound though
<Dispatcher> Hello folks
<JasonTX83> Would someone be able to help me figure out why my new Kubuntu 11.04 install hangs up on the loading screen? I can't get to the log on screen
<JasonTX83> Please.
<introuble> which is better fs. ext3 or ext4? stable. error free, secure and other features?
<introuble>  my isntallation is stuck since 30mins at 19% wiping swap space for security . do i need to wory?
<introuble> helo
<introuble> my isntallation is stuck since 30mins at 19% wiping swap space for security . do i need to wory?
<well_laid_lawn> I would think it is hung introuble
<introuble> what should i do. it everytime does the same when i restart installation
<well_laid_lawn> introuble: do you have enough memory?
<well_laid_lawn> did you md5 the iso and cd ?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<introuble> well_laid_lawn 512 ram
<introuble> well_laid_lawn 1g swap
<introuble> well_laid_lawn iso live cd
<well_laid_lawn> sounds ok for memory
<well_laid_lawn> did you md5 the iso and cd ?
<introuble> well_laid_lawn iso live cd
<well_laid_lawn> introuble: you've said that twice and twice I asked if you checked it - it's important at this stage
<roland> Hi. I've running KDE 11.04 for quite a long time now. And anytime I leave the computer on for extended periods, KMail will go grazy after a few days, and cannot be restarted for whatever reason(nepomuk?). Anyone else noticed this phenomenon?
<well_laid_lawn> since you have errors
<introuble> well_laid_lawn i didnt
<well_laid_lawn> guess what I'll suggest then introuble
<introuble> ok..
<introuble> letme
<aLeSD> hi ... what do u think about kubuntu for a netbook ?
<introuble> aLeSD nice choice
<aLeSD> I am choosing between xubuntu and kubuntu
<introuble> netbook or laptop?
<introuble> aLeSD i like kubuntu
<aLeSD> introuble, netbook
<introuble> ask someone else
<introuble> i never used one
<roland> aLeSD: do you have the laptop already?
<aLeSD> yes
<aLeSD> I'm quitting ubuntu
<roland> then make it dualboot  and try it out
<roland> or just install kubuntu-desktop on your current ubuntu and try
<roland> or use the liveCD
<aLeSD> roland, is it the same ?
<aLeSD> kubuntu-desktop
<roland> kubuntu-desktop downloads all packages necessary to try out KDE
<roland> maybe even more than necessary but, still works
<roland> you can choose which to use gnome/kde from the login promt
<roland> aLeSD: the only difference when installing kubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu system, is that you have all your gnome apps.
<aLeSD> I will use kde with only cairo dock
<introuble> is www.w3schools.com authenticated and helpful for learning any thing like php ? if yes. why http://w3fools.com/ exists ?
<redeyyez> http://pastebin.com/WPAuymmE
<jtheuer> is there a (possible older) but more stable version of openoffice/libreoffice available for natty? My version 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu5  crashes every ~15minutes :-(
<redeyyez> My info about some xserver issues.
<redeyyez> lovin linux tho
<James147> redeyyez: ^^ it generally helps to state the problem then paste the link as most people dont just click random links without knowing what the issue is :)
<well_laid_lawn> and maybe paste the X log and ~/.xsession-errors
<redeyyez> James147: very true. Realized it as I had done It.
<redeyyez> well_laid_lawn: working on doing that now.
<redeyyez> well_laid_lawn: can't find that file don't even see that folder
<introuble> my kubuntu isntallation is stuck since 30mins at 19% wiping swap space for security . and if it goes to 23% it gives an installer crash.
<well_laid_lawn> redeyyez: The X log is /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the xsession file should be a hidden file in your home dir
<well_laid_lawn> introuble: the iso passed the md5 check?
<introuble> well_laid_lawn i check it at boot option. it passed
<well_laid_lawn> k
<NetBookuser> hi guys
<NetBookuser> I have a bit of a problem with installing some stuff.
<NetBookuser> I want to install airmon-ng
<redeyyez> well_laid_lawn, that file is large.
<NetBookuser> when I type in Konsole: sudo apt-get install airmon-ng, it says Unable to locate...
<NetBookuser> does anyone know what the problem is?
<NetBookuser> can anyone help me?
<well_laid_lawn> !info airmon-ng
<ubottu> Package airmon-ng does not exist in natty
<well_laid_lawn> NetBookuser: ^^
<NetBookuser> how to add it
<NetBookuser> ?
<well_laid_lawn> it is not in the repositories so you need to find another source for it
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<NetBookuser> ok. I'll try something else :S
<NetBookuser> thanks, guys
<uofm49426> this is kind quesstion about rekonq
<uofm49426> how can i make a pdf out of a print Preview
<uofm49426> or some how save the it to file
<Tm_T> uofm49426: print to file
<Tm_T> or save as html
<Tm_T> whichever is more preferable on the case
<uofm49426> well the item has a case number barcode so i want to keep it all in tack
<uofm49426> cant copy past a bare code to a libra word
<uofm49426> in window all you need is ctrl s but dont work with rekong its a signature page for military record it for some reason was the only browser that worked with the request site
<uofm49426> what are the keys to save print to file
<tsimpson> uofm49426: Ctrl-P
<uofm49426> ctrl p just brings up print no options to save to file
<tsimpson> uofm49426: click the print button and choose one of the Print to File options
<uofm49426> ok that worked thankyou printer is network its setup but not printing
<uofm49426> this will let me fix it later
<aLeSD> #kde
<aLeSD> is kubuntu faster than ubuntu ?
<introuble> in what programing languages. the software developer retains the source coda and customer cannot access it to modify the applications. and in what languages it is possible to make the source code from an compiled application.            for those 2 questions i think php is not one of them. you give the application that means you give the code.   what are others?
<dinesh_> hi i need a help when i swiching on my laptop.. there is things are showing..the thing is showing previous versions of linux
<dinesh_> what is that
<aLeSD> could u suggest me a good irc client for kde ?
<introuble>  what languages can be reverse engineared?
<LjL> aLeSD: i'm fine with Konversation
<redeyyez> still having a terrible time.   still getting crashes that drop me out to login
<redeyyez> this is becoming very frustrating
<introuble> ok. what about obfuscation, how to secure java code. or php code even  ?
<tsimpson> introuble: that's not really on topic here
<aLeSD> is it normal that I have a strange interface ?
<aLeSD> I mean it's the first time I use kubuntu and it is totally different
<aLeSD> from ubuntu
<BATi> aLeSD: yes... Ubuntu uses Gnome/Unity, Kubuntu uses KDE SC. Two different desktop environments means two different interfaces
<aLeSD> I will try to find a tutorial
<aLeSD> :)
<aLeSD> is it normal that I have the bar on the top ?
<BATi> aLeSD: for info about KDE look on http://www.kde.org/ ... under the hood both ubuntu and kubuntu are the same, just different interent interfaces...
<BATi> eh s/interent//g
<alex____> how can I switch from netbook interface to normal one ?
<aLeSD> ok ... desktop inteface
<vikapi> i was configuring gmail account using disconnectd imap in kmail. when i delete a msg frm inbox,it still remains in [GMail]/All Mail.
<vikapi> any hint on how to fix it.?
<BATi> aLeSD: somewhere in system settings -> desktop settings
<aLeSD> yes I did it
<introuble> i am geting installer crash error at 23% or wiping swap area while i install kubuntu repeatidly on 23%. i have changes the swap partition and resized it too but its still on 23%. help?
<dinesh_> any one can help me to install java
<dinesh_> waiting for the reply
<yofel> !java | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<snakebite> which one sun java or openjdk?
<dinesh_> sun java
<yofel> sun is in partner
<yofel> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dinesh_> Can anybody help me to install Java in Kubuntu
<dinesh_> i have a team viewer
<aLeSD> apachelogger: ok ... I am in kubuntu 11.04 ... what I have to do to have phonon widget in qt design ?
<apachelogger> aLeSD: compile phonon and install it
<aLeSD> apachelogger: what do u suggest. Install the package form the repository than install the compiled one ?
<apachelogger> aLeSD: you already have the package form the repo
<apachelogger> just install an own build over it
<aLeSD> mm ... kdevelop is faster
<aLeSD> someone know how to play mp3 in amarock ?
<szal> !codecs | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Shirakawasuna> is there an apt equivalent of archlinux's pkgfile -s command? (search for a file/dir that a given package would install, if you downloaded it)
<Shirakawasuna> ?
<BATi> Shirakawasuna: either use aptitude, or install apt-cache
<BluesKaj> Shirakawasuna, apt-cache-search
<szal> BATi, BluesKaj: those search for pkg names, not for files..  if you want to search for files, use apt-file
<BATi> Shirakawasuna: oh, sorry, it's apt-file
<Shirakawasuna> ah, good :)
<Shirakawasuna> that would explain why apt-cache isn't working ;)
<BluesKaj> szal, right , my old memory fails me ....again
<andrej4k> Hello, can anybody help me resquing my borked partition table? parted can't see anything but fdisk and testdisk still see it (also kubuntu live cd)
<BluesKaj> andrej4k, do you have gparted live cd ? . It's avery handy tool and can fix most partitioning problems
<vikapi> using kmail.i want to GPG sign a mail and while tryin to send,it usually does ask for passphrase(evolution/thunderbird does it).but here without askin for passprhase, it says bad passphrase.
<Ddpbf> vikapi: dou you use kwallet?
<vikapi> yes i do..
<Ddpbf> you should check in kwaletmanager
<Ddpbf> did you wrot good passphrase in your wallet
<Ddpbf> alt+f2 and type kwalletmanager
<vikapi> i importd my gpg keys using gpg --import option..
<vikapi> how does kwallet knws my gpg passphrase then??i ve not used kde bfore..
<Ddpbf> it read it from
<Ddpbf> your home
<Ddpbf> ~/.gnupg to be precise
<Ddpbf> if you allowed kwallet to access kmail it will konow all kmail knows
<BluesKaj> kwallet is a pita
<Ddpbf> kwallet is excelent thing
<Ddpbf> imho
<BluesKaj> wel, to each his own
<vikapi> Ddpbf, how does it save the passwrd??in fat text?
<Ddpbf> in kwl file
<Ddpbf> in ~/.kde/share/apps
<Ddpbf> vika
<Ddpbf> vikapi:
<Ddpbf> http://freebsd.kde.org/howtos/gnupg-kmail.php
<vikapi> Ddpbf,unfortunately i didn allow access for kwallet to access kmail.will i be able to grant access to it now?
<Ddpbf> yes
<Ddpbf> but first check page wich i copied
<Ddpbf> http://userbase.kde.org/KMail/gpg
<Ddpbf> also take look at this
<aLeSD> could u suggest me a latex editor for kde ?
<szal> kile?
<aLeSD> thanks
<Ddpbf> also there was latex plugin for kate
<Ddpbf> but kile is better option
<amanforindia> hello all
<amanforindia> how to configure the community widget in kde?
<BluesKaj> community widget?
<BluesKaj> amanforindia, do you mean the plasma panel
<amanforindia> ya...
<amanforindia> BluesKaj ya...
<BluesKaj> amanforindia, click on the cashew on the right hand side of the panel , choose your options
<amanforindia> ya i did and registered on opendesktop.org but nothing is showing up
<szal> any recommendation for a screencasting tool?  recordmydesktop seems outdated (no new versions for 3 years), and the Qt frontend (qt-recordmydesktop) is nowhere to be found packaged
<BluesKaj> amanforindia, registered on opendesktop.org ?
<amanforindia> yup
<BluesKaj> what does that mean ?
<amanforindia> yes
<vikapi> Ddpbf, the instructions mentiond are already done in kmail.now i guess i ve to make kwallet kmail aware.
<Ddpbf> vikapi: good luck :)
<vikapi> aha
<amanforindia> You are about to log in to the site "api.opendesktop.org" with the username "amanforindia", but the website does not require authentication. This may be an attempt to trick you.
<amanforindia> Is "api.opendesktop.org" the site you want to visit?
<amanforindia> it keeps showing this
<BluesKaj> registered on opendesktop.org ..what does that do for the panel , amanforindia ..don't think you understand what I suggested
<amanforindia> umm.. what?
<vikapi> Ddbpf: should use kwalletcli for gpg-kwallet integration??
<amanforindia> registered on opendesktop through the widget....
<Ddpbf> vikapi: yes
<BluesKaj>  the community icon for the panel ..sorry , amanforindia never used that link ...my apologies for my misunderstanding
<Ddpbf> vikapi: you stumbled upon some very old bug
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=33189 this is proposed workaround
<amanforindia> so? any solution?
<BluesKaj> amanforindia, did you go to the site directly with your browser to register
<amanforindia> ya... i went to the site
<amanforindia> sorry for late reply
<nir> helllo
<rdallarmi> hi, is there a possibility to roll back kubuntu updates? ( and no, I do not have the lsit of the latest updates). yesterday I was notified a number of updates were available, bu applying them broke my development environment
<Ddpbf> rdallarmi: strictly speaking it is possible
<Ddpbf> aptitude fralback
<Ddpbf> but you have to have older versions of packages somewhere
<rdallarmi> Ddpbf: strictly speaking... how?
<Ddpbf> rdallarmi: it is possibile
<Ddpbf> but you *must* to have older packages
<Ddpbf> i ment theoretically
<Ddpbf> sorry for mistake
<Ddpbf> lapsus tastaturae
<Ddpbf> :)
<BluesKaj> rdallarmi, are you running 11.10?
<rdallarmi> point is, even if I go nuclear and re-install it from scartch, first update will break my system again
<rdallarmi> yes
<BluesKaj> rdallarmi, join #ubuntu+1 for help ,..I ran 11.10 for a while but it broke so badly i couldn't recover ,stuck in dependency hell
<Ddpbf> kdesudo kate /var/log/apt/term.log if you want to see log of your update
<Ddpbf> *updates
<kyubutsu> how to change system font , target: ubuntu font
<kyubutsu> 11.04
<Graf_Westerholt> kyubutsu, ALT+F2 „font“?
<kyubutsu> that works
<kyubutsu> although, i have the impression ubuntu font looks different under gnome
<kyubutsu> it is default for 11.04 as well. just that it looks , smaller
<kyubutsu> anyway, whats with rekonq freezing up so much
<Graf_Westerholt> kyubutsu, here rekonq is not freezing.
<kyubutsu> fresh install, cannot open up a page without fear of it turning unresponsive
<kyubutsu> bug tracker is not even coming up . only option is to force quit
<vikapi> still having issue while signing mails in Kmail..
<vikapi> it says bad passphrase when tryin to send emails using kmail with GPG
<avihay> hi, can anyone with an intel GM965 can tell me about how much cpu does kwin take when useing compositing?
<avihay> or a similar card
<Graf_Westerholt> vikapi, I had that problem, too.
<vikapi> Graf_Westerholt: and got fixed?
<Graf_Westerholt> vikapi, yes, I am searching for the fix.
<Ddpbf> vikapi: have you checked link from kde forums?
<Ddpbf> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=33189
<vikapi> Ddpbf: yes i have..seems like i ve met all their reqmt..
<Ddpbf> wich pinentry you have
<Ddpbf> qt or gtk?
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes, that is the fix I used.
<vikapi> Ddpbf: mysql-server-5.1
<Graf_Westerholt> But I think I changed gtk-2 to gtk-4
<vikapi> sorry pinentry-qt4
<Ddpbf> errr
<vikapi> i shud use gtk4???
<Ddpbf> gus you are using kde
<Ddpbf> qt
<Ddpbf> you should fix that line
<Ddpbf> so it corresponds qt
<Ddpbf> pinentry-qt4
<Graf_Westerholt> „pinentry-program /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4“ That's the line in ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.con
<Graf_Westerholt> ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf of course
<vikapi> Dbpbf: http://pastebin.com/Mjwe5CpA
<vikapi> Dbpbf: any change to be made in gpg.conf??
<CuriousKid> so's, i am dual booting kubntu + w7, installed with wubi; i'm not sure what happened but now when i try to boot kubuntu, i get a grub prompt instead of the loader screen;  my question: how can i restore so i can boot into kubuntu?
<CuriousKid> on second thought, i believe it may be due to a windows update which i did to get to sp1 for windows
<soee> guys do you know whats the wallpaper here: http://apachelog.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/kde47rc1.png ? :D
<szal> looks like one of the wallpapers Fedora used in the past
<yofel> soee: that's 'stripes.png' from kde-workspace 4.7 - no idea if that'll be default later or not, but it gives it a fresh look ^^
<soee> yofel, where can i found it ?
<Graf_Westerholt> soee http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Stripes+Ksplash?content=139970
<soee> Graf_Westerholt, thank you :) hope there is 1920x1080
<soee> ok found it on deviantart in my size :)
<soee> hmm, is there any option to set panel opacity ?
<BluesKaj> soee, system settings>workspace appearance>desktop themes ..checkout the various options
<soee> BluesKaj, ok thank you
<BluesKaj> soee, kmenu>apps>settings>system settings>workspace appearance>desktop themes ..checkout the various options
<soee> BluesKaj, im not using kmenu, prefer the old menu luncher :)
<BluesKaj> soe recommend you right click on system settings and add to panel...very handy
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<BluesKaj> still the kmenu, cdlassic or new
<soee> BluesKaj, ah sorry i thought kmenu = the new KDE menu :D
<soee> im using the old tyle one
<BluesKaj> nope always been the kmenu afaik
<szal> iirc, one is kicker, the other is kickoff
<BluesKaj> szal, always been the kmenu ...K with a menu = kmenu :)
<BluesKaj> think it was kickoff ib fedora or suse , or no ?
<BluesKaj> in
<Infernet> hey all
<Macer> hello
<Infernet> Macer: what's up
<Macer> i am trying to install kubuntu on an artigo a1000. the install finished (11.04) but when i try using kdm to login it just keeps going back to kdm
<Macer> the splash scren starts and it gets towards the end then kicks back to kdm
<BluesKaj> Macer, clue me in artigo a1000?
<Macer> via pico itx based thing
<Macer> it uses a unichrome chipset for video
<Macer> well.. i suppose it could be some wierd kde video issue but i can't see that
<Macer> maybe i will try ubuntu and see if that will boot
<Macer> try it from the thumb drive
<Macer> hm
<Macer> i think i know what it is
<Macer> i encrypted  the home dir
<BluesKaj> looks like a cool project , unichrome graphics is an unknown quantity afaik
<Macer> it wont let  me login to my acct from a shell
<Macer> but then again i had the  same problem starting kde in debian
<Macer> maybe it is some  awkward kde video  thing
<Macer> i will try booting the live cd thumb drive i made
<BluesKaj> Macer, the driver is xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Macer> if it is  the encrypted dir then i suppose that should start
<Macer> BluesKaj: yeah... it seems to want to start and even looks like it adjusts the res
<Macer> i am  going to try to run it  from the usb drive
<Macer> and if it starts i will reinstall
<BluesKaj> try rebooting and holding the sgift key down right after the bios scrn til grub loads then choose the recovery kernel and "repair broken packages " , or checkout the nomodeset options
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Macer> the liveusb started
<BluesKaj> er shift key
<Macer> is there a way to drop it to vesa?
<Macer> i figured the failsafe would be generic vga
<BluesKaj> Macer, that driver should work , probly needs the vesa as you say , but if you're able to boot into the install then look in kemnu>apps>system>additional drivers ..there should be a recommended graphics driver to enable there
<BluesKaj> which should be the openchrome driver
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: jockey is only for proprietary drivers
<Ddpbf> afaik only solution for openchrome is floss driver
<Ddpbf> wich is coming with *buntu preinstalled
<ubuntu____> hiya, could someone help me with recovering my root.disk
<ubuntu____> i'm not sure why, but i'm welcomed to a grub prompt when i am booting now
<ubuntu____> will not boot kubuntu
<ubuntu____> i installed through wubi
<ubuntu____> i'm trying to mount the root.disk from a live cd right now, and am getting Input/output error
<ubuntu____> when i ls -la on /win/ubuntu/disks, i get ???????? ? ? for the permissions etc of root.disk
<Macer> Ddpbf: i am reinstalling now
<Macer> and disabled the encryption
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf,  it uses the openchrome driver aka xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Ddpbf> that is opensource driver
<BluesKaj> it's the default in ubuntu repos
<Ddpbf> i remember ther was few bugs for that driver in launchpad
<Macer> Ddpbf: like i am having? :-)
<Ddpbf> not
<ubuntu____> i'll actually pay someone $100.00 to talk me through fixing this :(
<Ddpbf> Macer: that bug was solve easilly
<Ddpbf> jyou need to create xorg.conf
<Macer> well.  i just hope it is a problem with the encryption
<Macer> wow.. create one? thats old school.. havent gone through  those steps  in a long time
<Macer> 1 1 1 2 4 2 resolutions
<Macer> hahha
<Macer> i hated using the x vesa based config
<Ddpbf> worst thing is xorg.conf i decapriated
<Ddpbf> but it is only way sometimes to kernel to find out wich module needs to be laded
<szal> ubuntu_______: forget about Wubi & do a real install..  and fix your wifi connection ;)
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, one can never be sure whether a proprietary driver is listed in menu or not so it doesn't hurt to check
<ubuntu_______> szal: believe me i would, but there is work stuff on my wubi install
<ubuntu_______> even if i can just recover these files, i'll consider it "solved"
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: if company is not interested to write one  there is no point to check
<Macer> Ddpbf: which is  why  i am hoping it is a problem with the home dir encryption
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, so how do know id you don't check is my point
<^waffles> i've changed name to ^waffles to be easier to find
<Ddpbf> I am, administrator on ubuntu-rs .org I read a lot themes about
<Ddpbf> hardware compability :)
<Macer> Ddpbf: have a g+ acct?
<BluesKaj> Macer, i doubt whether encryption of your /home dir has much to do with it
<Ddpbf> Me too
<Ddpbf> It could be dkms issue
<Macer> why wont the failsafe run then?
<BluesKaj> what about noapci?
<Macer> that is vga isnt it?
<Macer> generic driver?
<Ddpbf> Macer you read logs?
<Macer> couldnt get to them
<Ddpbf> from live cd?
<Macer> didnt know holding  shift gets me  boot  options
<Macer> live works
<Macer> i can run it off the thumb drive
<BluesKaj> !noapci
<Macer> er
<szal> !pm | ^waffles
<ubottu> ^waffles: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ddpbf> Macer: try to boot with parameter noacpi
<^waffles> i think i did post the question in the channel
<^waffles> sorry if you found that rude
<BluesKaj> !info noapci
<^waffles> i'm just desperate :x
<ubottu> Package noapci does not exist in natty
<Macer> Ddpbf: i will try once this install is  done
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL ... errands
<Macer> 1GHz 1GB .. it is slow
<Macer> :-)
<Macer> but it's 15W max
<szal> ^waffles: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198 <- a whole lot of stuff to read; if your question isn't answered there, you might want to post it there; I suppose you'll be more successful that way, not many ppl on IRC use Wubi on a regular basis
<^waffles> szal the problem is i can't even mount the root.disk :X
<^waffles> i get an Input/output error
<Macer> ^waffles: what is the problem?
<^waffles> i can no longer boot into kubuntu, which i installed with wubi; i get a grub prompt
<Macer> no longer?
<^waffles> right i was using it for about 4 months
<^waffles> then i stopped using it for 2 weeks
<Macer> as in it worked and now it isnt booting?
<^waffles> corect
<^waffles> 4 months worth of work on it :(
<Macer> broken/dead drive?
<^waffles> the hard drive works
<^waffles> but i cannot mount root.disk
<Macer> try fsck?
<^waffles> how would i run that on a virtual drive
<Macer> oh
<^waffles> maybe you can i'm not that knowledgable about it
<Macer> boot an iso
<^waffles> i'm on a live cd right now
<Macer> run fsck on the host as well
<Macer> fsck from the live cd
<Macer> the virtual drive  should still be under /dev
<Ddpbf> good night ppl
<^waffles> how do you mean it should be under /dev
<^waffles> i see root.disk under /win/ubuntu/disks
<^waffles> (mounted the oflder to /win)
<^waffles> but i can't mount the virtual disk
<Macer> use scandisk :)
<Macer> maybe the  virtual drive has bitrot
<^waffles> you can scan a virtual drive with scandisk?
<^waffles> o_O
<^waffles> https://gist.github.com/97ef91b49f8dd251bbf4
<^waffles> i get this nice message
<^waffles> when i try to fsck
<^waffles> the disk
<FloodBotK2> ^waffles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Macer> er
<Macer> looks like your root.disk is broken
<^waffles> i'd say so
<^waffles> so at this point, i'm really hoping on recovering the files
<gomiboy> ^waffles: tried "sudo fsck /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk"?
<^waffles> yes
<^waffles> same error message
<Macer> ok......
<^waffles> also, i get ??????? ? ? for permissions owner and date when i ls -la btw
<Macer> ARGH!
<Macer> still doesnt work
<Macer> it starts the login and i get the splash screen and it kicks back to kdm right at the end
<Macer> well
<Macer> this is odd
<Macer> at least i have a console now
<Macer> how do i change Xorg so it uses the vga driver ?
<Macer> there is obviously something wrong with the unichrome open one
<gomiboy> Macer: you should have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe (with vesa driver), copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Macer> ah ok
<Macer> it  is  a problem with the video driver... wow
<Infernet> Macer: and you video card is?
<Macer> via unichrome.. it  is an artigo a1000
<Macer> removing the unichrome xserver kind of worked
<Macer> but now i have no  acceleration
<Macer> and  there  dont seem  to be proprietary drivers for it
<Infernet> Macer: have your card video proprietary drivers?
<Macer> i am looking now
<Infernet> check apliccations, system, additional drivers
<gomiboy> Macer: read man openchrome, maybe there are some options you can try to enable/disable to make it work
<Macer> it is a cx700/vx700
<redeyyez> seems as if flash web pages are causing my xserver to crash :((
<Macer> hm...
<Macer> it cant be this simple
<Macer> damn
<Macer> guess not
<Macer> need to look at these damn xorg logs
<BajK> what's the easiest way to revert from Ubuntu to Kubuntu without installing Kubuntu? :D install kubuntu-desktop, then remove ubuntu-desktop and do autoremove --purge?
<andrewx> to permanently delete the command-history from a terminal session, I do what?
<Amartolos> i just installed windows on a second partition. how can i renenable grub and ubuntu in boot?
<Amartolos> andrewx: rm .bash_history
<andrewx> ah yes.
<andrewx> that did not work!
<gomiboy> Amartolos: grub-install
<andrewx> 'history -c' for crying out loud
<andrewx> Just what did I accomplish with 'rm .bash_history' then?
<andrewx> appears 'history -c' did what I wanted.
<BluesKaj> BajK, well autoremove should be sufficient
<BajK> ok
<Macer> ok
<Macer> it  is definately the video driver
<Amartolos> andrewx: .history was the file
<Amartolos> rm .history
<Macer> seems like i do have to make my own xorg.conf :-(
<BluesKaj> purge might get rid of importanr conf files . BajK
<Macer> and it does look like the dpms
<Macer> what pkg is xorgconfig a part of?
<BajK> BluesKaj: that's what I wanted to but what should be important if the package is not needed anymore? but well, I will tell her^^
<luigi187_> !listen
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<luigi187_> !fims
<Macer> hm
<Macer> ugh
<Macer> i cant get this damn unichrome  working on this artigo
<Infernet> Macer: not working yet?
<Macer> i give up ive tried everything
<Macer> no
<Macer> :(
<Macer> it works using the vga driver
<Macer> there is no via driver for 11.04
<Macer> so i am guessing it wont work in ubuntu either
<Macer> this sucks
<Macer> i guess i will sell it
<Macer> it is useless
<Macer> damn you via!
<Infernet> xD
<Macer> never again!
<Macer> i hope atom crushes you
<Macer> bet all the atom based boards work!
<Infernet> :P
<Macer> ive even seen omaps run kubuntu!
<Macer> :-)
<Macer> but a via  cant? shameful via.. just  shameful
<ussher_> I have just added another video card and 2 monitors to make 4.  I can move the mouse to all 4 but on 2 of them the cursor becomes an X and I cant move any applications to those screens.  It feels like KDE isnt running there.  Is there a GUI way to fix this or do i need to mess around with xorg.conf?
<ussher_> oh, its nvidia
<gomiboy> ussher_: if you see the X cursor it means that xorg configuration is ok... check in "System Settings" -> Display and Monitor" -> "Multiple Monitors"
<redeyyez> trying to install the nvidia driver for my pc, when i click additional drivers it says the driver has been activated but not in use.
<redeyyez> what does this mean
<gomiboy> redeyyez: the simplest way is to reboot if you have just installed it
<ussher_> gomiboy: thanks for the hand.  in "Multiple monitors" it says "This module is only for configuring systems with a single desktop spread across multiple monitors, You do not appear to have this configuration."  (but it alwasy said that even with 2.)
<redeyyez> I did reboot like it said, says its active now but not inuse.
<ussher_> gomiboy: both cards are nvidia now, so i used the nvidia server settings GUI.  and when the cards wernt nvidia i used 'arandr' for the screen location setup.
<gomiboy> ussher_: then i can't help... you could have better luck in #kde... (my single 19 inches monitor cries...) :D
<Infernet> redeyyez: find in applications, system, nvidia x server settings
<ussher_> gomiboy: thanks.  there is a ton of stuff on the web for 'similar' things, but nothing that fits exactly.
<redeyyez> from reading in forums it appears this is a bug in 11.04 though it claims its not in use others say it is anyway.
<BluesKaj> redeyyez, yes, if your desktop effects are working then the driver is working properly the message that it's not in use is bogus..been a bug for a while now
<redeyyez> yeah i just switched the driver.  There was 2 availible for my card from nvidia.  Wierd flickering on opposite monitor when i resize things.  That and xsrver loves to crash when i run flash in a browser.  Hopefully this other driver will work better
 * redeyyez crosses his fingers
<Infernet> redeyyez: refresh rate?
<Infernet> i have a problem with this
<redeyyez> the normal settings shows a different one than nvidia's
<redeyyez> 60 hz refresh rate.
<redeyyez> i changed the settings / monitor settings one to auto nvidias set it at 60
<Infernet> i too
#kubuntu 2011-07-16
<Infernet> appears with "deafult" name
<Infernet> default*
<Macer> hm
<ussher_> gomiboy: got it closer to sorted.  it needed 'xinerama' not 'twinview'.  Thanks
<^waffles> hi guys
<^waffles> i'm trying to recover a corrupt root.disk from a wubi installation of kubuntu
<^waffles> well, i think it is corrupt
<^waffles> when i run any fsck, i get a bad magic number in super block error
<^waffles> i'm still offering $100.00 to someone who can help me recover these files
<BluesKaj> redeyyez, the nvidia driver to use is the recommended one... the other , if there is one, it might be an experimental driver which will surely crash your system.
<BluesKaj> ^waffles, pls describe your boot process , and do you get bootloader menu ?, namely grub iirc it even installs on wubi.
<^waffles> i am dual booting windows 7 and kubuntu, had been working fine for about 3-4 months, first time booting today in 2 weeks and i was brought to a grub prompt (instead of loader screen)
<^waffles> in the past two weeks i've upgraded to windows 7 sp1
<^waffles> the boot process was normally like this, windows boot loader -> chose kubuntu, then from grub select linux
<^waffles> now, after selecting kubuntu from windows boot loader, i get a grub prompt
<^waffles> i can't open root.disk in any ext3explore etc
<BluesKaj> I thought you had a wubi install , that' not dual booting
<^waffles> yes its a wubi install
<^waffles> well it's installed alongside, whatever
<^waffles> i'll be back in about 15 minutes BluesKaj i'll msg you?
<BluesKaj> wubi is not a dual boot, let's be clear on that ...we need to know exactly what  kind of setup you have before we can proceed ..."whatever" doesn't cut it in these situations
<szal> BluesKaj: we've been as far as determining this being a Wubi install earlier today already..  and as far as I understand the Wubi docs, it's standard behaviour that the Wubi installer creates a boot option for *buntu in the Windows bootloader
<BluesKaj> yes szal , I've used wubi , but we have to be sure that's what is ...unfortunately that makes this more complicated...he should be able to see the ubuntu files in windows, but I'm wondering if he can access them
<Macer> ok. stick a fork in it
<Macer> there is no way to get this damn artigo video to work with a linux driver unless i run some ancient version when via was actually supporting it
<Macer> lame
<Macer> guess i will try windows 7 home on it
<BluesKaj> that's a shame , Macer
<BluesKaj> anyway, that's it for me today .... movietime , later folks
<Macer> it sure is a shame
<Macer> it would have made for an awesome box
<Macer> but they used this crap obscure s3 video card and then didn't support it past ubuntu 8 or something :)
<Macer> lame sauce
<szal> Macer: the S3 is so old, there were Win16 drivers for it
<szal> iirc
<Macer> szal: heh
<Macer> well.. unichromes aren't really too old
<lsnj> who know ubuntu10.04 how to protect stack?
<szal> define 'protect stack'
<lsnj> just like proc/sys/kernel/exec-shield
<redeyyez> sharing a drive via samba.
<redeyyez> yet it asks for a password when i try to connect to it. and its not one of my passwords.
<redeyyez> how do i fix this anyone?
<^waffles> sos, i'm getting stuck in a login loop at kde login
<^waffles> so i created a new test user, which logs in fine
<^waffles> the original user could login from console
<^waffles> but when he logs in from kde login screen, the screen goes black and then back to login
<^waffles> can you imagine why? :P
<szal> see ~/.Xsession-errors, /var/log/kdm.log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old) for clues
<^waffles> https://gist.github.com/507d9201e5ca57ba95f7
<^waffles> https://gist.github.com/9d96afead61ef17b0e29
<^waffles> and lastly https://gist.github.com/bedeec0ae287fc3da102
<^waffles> :D
<^waffles> dont know what any of this means tbh
<^waffles> btw szal i got those files recovered :O
<asteroid1717> Hello.
<StepNjump> hi guys. I have some java files here that I need to install as an app. Could anyone kindly tell me how to provide the permissions required to the program in order to run?
<debg> StepNjump: add +x to the file . chmod +x <filename> , or give it 755 permission , chmod 755 <filename>
<vikapi> any1 has issue with rekonq..for me it jus stops responding quite often..i ve to restart the app again..
<valorie> vikapi: start rekonq from the console, and see what's happening when it freezes
<vikapi> valorie, ok..will do..1nce the issue happens again i ll get back to u..
<vikapi> valorie, while startup, http://pastebin.com/54Q70nvK is normal??
<shadeslayer> vikapi: yes
<vikapi> shadeslayer: ok..
<bobweaver> Any one know anything about Making a splash screen for kubuntu ?  I have tried downloading a a tar file  changing all the permissions then changing out the pictures and renaming the new pictures to what the old ones are then re-taring it still nothing
<valorie> bobweaver: you can change the splash in systemsettings
<bobweaver> no \
<valorie> yes
<bobweaver> after I make it and install it it wont load or do anything
<bobweaver> no preview or anything
<valorie> you are supposed to use systemsettings to do that
<bobweaver> what do you mean
<bobweaver> I use system settings --> workspace --> splash to tey and install it It is when I am making it I am making the mistake
<valorie> ok
<valorie> here is a way to do it via the cli: http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/04/how-to-select-the-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/
<bobweaver> thanks
<valorie> although it's a bit old, it will probably still work
<valorie> back to spam-fighting
<bobweaver> that is to use just to use splashes that are install or all ready made
<bobweaver> I am trying to make my own
<bobweaver> or replace pictures in one that is made
<valorie> you might look at the coding in kde-looks
<valorie> there are some splashes there
<valorie> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to System Settings -> Appearance -> Splash Screen
<valorie> heh
<bobweaver> I know how to change my splash I just dont know how to make one that will work
<bobweaver> where is coding on kde-look I can not find it
<valorie> you would have to download the source
<valorie> since they are opensource, I assume the sources are available
<shadeslayer> bobweaver: i'd say look on techbase.kde.org
<bobweaver> thanks shadeslayer
<vikapi> where do i file a bug related to kubuntu???is it in launchpad??i dnt see a file bug link there..
<Torch> vikapi: yes, if it's directly related to kubuntu itself.
<netmen5> he all i have kubuntu 11.04 and problem. i want dont prompt password after stand by, anyone help?
<vikapi> i have servers which i access using keybased ssh..gnome used to save the passphrase in gnome-ssh-agent..and it was out of the box, i didn ve to configure anythng there.. how to do this in kde..i ve not used kde much..
<vikapi> can some1 suggest a sound recorder in kde??
<cyberbob> I have fresh installation of Kubuntu 10.10 (64bit)
<cyberbob> I can see my sound card identified by linux but still unable to play any file. .
<Graf_Westerholt> cyberbob, is all volume turned on?
<Graf_Westerholt> No sound channel muted?
<cyberbob> yes all are
<cyberbob> there is a builtin speaker in my machine but no voice from that as well as from sound jacks. .
<cyberbob> yes no channel is muted
<valorie> in 10.10 I had to unmute in Alsamixer
<valorie> all the time
<valorie> so you might check it -- run alsamixer in the console
<valorie> you use arrow keys to move arround, and m = mute
<cyberbob> valorie: I have adopted the same practice unmuted all channels  . .
<valorie> cool
<valorie> have you installed or uninstalled pulseaudio?
<cyberbob> but still no luck !!
<valorie> i've always had good luck with PA, but some people must uninstall it
<cyberbob> valorie: it is fresh installation I just installed mpg123 to listen my favorite mp3's
<cyberbob> moreover it is an HP machine dc 5150
<cyberbob> any idea howto overcome this issue
<redeyyez> after installing an app via wine, what should i do next, it doesn't open trys for a second then diappears.
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> cyberbob: ^^^ some suggestins
<valorie> suggestions
<valorie> if you are trying to play mp3s you will have to install the proper codecs
<valorie> easiest way to do that is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<valorie> which gives you flash and such also
<cyberbob> valorie: #lsmod |grep snd  shows some codec already installed
<cyberbob> one of them is snd_ac97_codec , i think this serves the purpose  . .
<valorie> depending on what you are playing it with
<valorie> phonon requires different files than just alsa, for instance
<cyberbob> valorie: that is right but when system boots it plays a default sound but in my case nothing. .
<cyberbob> so i think there is some issue else codecs.
<valorie> hmmm, I had this problem one time, too
<valorie> what did I do about it?
<valorie> did you also check Kmix for muted channels?
<valorie> so many places things can get muted
<valorie> and do you have any hardware buttons that could mute
<cyberbob> valorie: yes I have checked already as in ubuntu we go for graphics controls first than move onto console ..
<cyberbob> this is a desktop machine and nobutton for muting audio ..
<redeyyez> buttons are overrated
<cyberbob> I am thinking of re-installing/updating alsa-base alsa-utils;
<cyberbob> and trying one deadly thing #killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* . Hope that works. .
<rvb> hello, how will i know on which file does my phone goes to if i attached it to my pc using usb? lsusb only gives me the bus and device number, i am looking for something like /dev/tty ..
<nomad111> ahh this is driving me nuts. my laptop fan is constantly running at max speed. I don't know how to address this issue. can anyone help?
<nomad111> im running kubuntu 11.04 on a lenovo thinkpad x1
<valorie> !kwallet
<ubottu> kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<netmen5> need some help with passwd after wake up
<netmen5> i dont need password
<Peace-> anyone here bluetooth expert ?
<Peace-> i can 't send from phone to pc
<Peace-> this is bad
<Peace-> it worked before now :) no
<valorie> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<valorie> !info bluedevil
<ubottu> bluedevil (source: bluedevil): The KDE bluetooth stack. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 215 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<valorie> that isn't much help
<Peace-> ah nope
<Peace-> it seems something is messing
<bobweaver> Yes I got the splash to work just the way I want it. YES !!!
<Peace-> because on start up
<Peace-> it works
<Peace-> then after a while it seems it doesn't work anymore
<bobweaver> peace let us see a         rfkill list all
<Peace-> so i guess some crash is the point of this problem
<Peace-> mm good bobweaver
<Peace-> :) all no
<Peace-> so it's not that problem
<bobweaver> hmm what about mods ?
<Peace-> mods?
<Peace-> what do yo mean exacly ?
<bobweaver> are all mods loaded
<Peace-> ah modules
<bobweaver> for the blue tooth
<Peace-> i have done sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth force-reload
<Peace-> so i guess yes
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> lsmod | grep blue
<Peace-> bluetooth             141699  23 rfcomm,bnep,btusb
<Peace-> something is missing ?
<bobweaver> yes sorry about spelling I have Dyslexia
<bobweaver> so it is hard for me to type
<Peace-> np
<bobweaver> are all the dependence there ?
<Peace-> bobweaver: american \ english \ australian?
<bobweaver> american
<bobweaver> thats right 4:45 am
<bobweaver> you
<Peace-> bobweaver:  dyslexia is common on english\america\australian guys
<Peace-> becasue letters vocals has not the same sound xD
<Peace-> in italy we have less problem for dyslexia
<Peace-> anyway
<bobweaver> yeah it is a little more then that but back to the bluetooth
<Peace-> i could reinstall bluedevil
<bobweaver> have you done a modprobe
<Peace-> bobweaver: nope
<Peace-> should i ?
<Peace-> because the device can send to phone
<bobweaver> yes see if it loads it
<bobweaver> ohh
<Peace-> but the phone can't connect with pc
<bobweaver> nevermind
<Peace-> i guess is a settings failure
<Peace-> or something
<Peace-> the devices are paired
<Peace-> and trusted
<bobweaver> so It is working just crashing on start up sometimes ?
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> i don't see crash
<Peace-> but i suspect it crashes
<bobweaver> no phone to computer or other way ?
<Peace-> phone to computer
<bobweaver> do a dmesg | grep bluetooth
<Peace-> computer to phone works always
<bobweaver> anything funny
<Peace-> zero output :(
<bobweaver> but phone to computer no good
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> phone 2 pc   ==> no way
<Peace-> pc 2 phone ==> always work
<bobweaver> phone to pc use to work ?
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> ok nevermind weaver
<bobweaver> reinstall bluedevil
<Peace-> no way
<Peace-> it doesn't work
<Peace-> i will try with a live cd
<Anubis> hi
<Anubis> i have problems in connecting to the internet using my wired connection. i disabled the firewall, even setup the params for the eth0 but i cant  surf the net
<Peace-> mm
<Anubis> however, i am able to reach the router
<Peace-> Anubis: dsn ?
<Peace-> go on the router
<Peace-> and set dsn
<Peace-> o dns
<Anubis> peace: i set up the dns manually
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<Anubis> did that
<Peace-> ping google.com ?
<Anubis> nope
<Peace-> every pack is lost ?
<Anubis> it doesn't reach google.com
<Anubis> yeah
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> 80 is open righ ?
<Anubis> i will reset my router to the default settings and see what happen
<Peace-> nice idea
<Anubis> i hope that this will work
<Peace-> i have to reboot
<Peace-> bye
<Anubis> ok
<Anubis> bye
<rubyy-> i need to check all hd , tables,  that has differe file systems  , fat, ntfs, ext4. everytime i install kubuntu. its stuck with error on 23% of wipiing swap area. ?
<alex__> someone knwo why my Xorg process is using 90% of my cpu ?
<teliti> Sorry, I'm new to kubuntu: Is it correct that one has to add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu natty main" to the source list if you want to migrate to the latest kde-release?
<vikapi> ubuntu doesn't have /var/log/messages????wat is the alternative then??/var/log/dmesg??
<yofel> rather /var/log/syslog
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bodom> Hi there, guess I got a simple problem: I'm trying to remove an hidden widget from my desktop
<bodom> I see it a boot time, then it vanishes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vikapi> wat is the alternative of /var/log/messages in kubuntu?? i dnt find one in my installation..
<Ddpbf> you have /var/log/messages
<Ddpbf> but probably it is empty
<Ddpbf> try file yofel mentioned
<bodom> vikapi: /var/log/syslog
<vikapi> bodom: ok..
<bodom> I have one more issue: when i start the PC, KDE (kdm) is not started: I get a console login prompt, then, after few mins, kdm start
<Ddpbf> bodom: it looks like dkms issue
<Ddpbf> you could try with nomodest parameter
<bodom> Perhaps this has something to do with my issue? [   85.770181] tda1004x: timeout waiting for DSP ready
<bodom> [   85.880114] tda1004x: found firmware revision 0 -- invalid
<bodom> [   85.880123] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload...
<bodom> Then, after a while [  117.370400] tda1004x: found firmware revision 20 -- ok
<bodom> and then again [  252.221336] ioremap error for 0xc7f90000-0xc7f91000, requested 0x10, got 0x0
<bodom> But the weid thing is that if I manually login as root and issue an /etc/init.d/kdm start, kdm starts... fine
<BluesKaj> bodom, this might help , check system settings>startup&shutdown>session management >on login , check restore previous session
<bodom> BluesKaj: How is this supposed to solve my issue?
<BluesKaj> bodom, I thought it might work by restoring previous session , thereby autostarting kdm
<bodom> BluesKaj: Afaik, session is restored after kdm startup and login
<BluesKaj> well it was worth a shot , you asked and I answered
<bodom> BluesKaj: sure, thank you!
<Ddpbf> bodom: did you to boot with nomodeset?
<bodom> Ddpbf: no, I'm gonna try it next reboot (added to grub settings)
<BluesKaj> bodom, make sure kdm in /etc/init.d properties points to /lib/init/upstart-job ,
<bodom> BluesKaj: yes, it does
<bodom> Ddpbf: reading about nomodeset, I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers instead of nouveau, does this makes difference?
<Ddpbf> bodom: afaik proprietary drivers do not support kms
<Ddpbf> so nomdeset is option no1 for proprietary drivers
<raul_> hi
<raul_> hola a tod@s
<raul_> alguien sabe como activar el indicador de mensajes de kmail ?
<raul_> he investigado las opciones de kmail pero no hay nada que activa dicha opcion
<bodom> raul_: !spanish
<bodom> raul_: this is an english only channel, please type in english
<raul_> ok , i don't know
<raul_> i'm sorry
<raul_> bodom thanks for pointing out the channel
<raul_> glup !! I am the only Spanish channel
<raul_> anyone know how to turn on the message kmail?
<Ddpbf> what kind of message?
<Ddpbf> mail message or system informations?
<raul_> message indicator
<raul_> kmail mail messages
<Ddpbf> have you set it properly
<raul_> I've looked at properties kmail but there is nothing that you can enable this option
<Ddpbf> i meant have you set stmp properly
<raul_> I found it !!!, thanks
<BluesKaj> kmail is clunky since kde4
<BluesKaj> and akonadi really screwed it up
<vikapi> amarok is sad..
<BluesKaj> I avoid amarok
<BluesKaj> usually remove it after hoping it will work to my way of thinking , but whoever configured it's functions obviously doesn't use the same thought processes  as me :)
<vikapi> it doesn even have player controls..a newbie to kde like me is so sad..
<sithlord48> it has player controlls.
<vikapi> while ripping cd to ogg in amarok, it doesn even respond..
<sithlord48> why use amarok just do it w/ dolphin.
<BluesKaj> it does you habe to enable them by right clicking on the tilebar and choosing options in the dropdown
<BluesKaj> have to
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand why ppl insist on using lossy audio
<vikapi> sithlord48: how to do tat with dolphin?
<BluesKaj> VLC does what I need for all media
<sithlord48> vikapi:  to do it via dolphin you first want to look in system settings -> multimedia -> names  and ogg voribs tabs; set it up how u like  , then put in ur cd open w/ dolphin and copy the files you want..
<sithlord48> i use amarok to play music and dragon or vlc for video some times one will play a video wrong so i use the other
<sithlord48> vikapi:  when you open in dolphin you should see a ogg , mp3 wav flac folders you can just copy the tracks from there it will encode to that format on the fly
<BluesKaj> VLc works well for our HT setup because it outputs dolby digital and dts directly via the spdif to audio receiver coax/dac inputs
<sithlord48> nice, i have not special set up atm so it just works via 3.5mm jacks
<neil> I need some help. I've got some updates to install, but when I click apply in kpackagekit it brings up a window saying "additional changes are required to complete the task". Basically it wants to remove grub-efi and grub-efi-amd64 and install the bios version of grub. How can I get around this?
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, we use this pc as a media server for our tv and audio system , just wish i could figure a way to dump contents from the pvr to this hdd
<Peace-> BluesKaj: oneric
<Peace-> BluesKaj: here works
<Peace-> BluesKaj: but... installer fails...
<BluesKaj> Peace-, nvidia drivers are still broken according to yofel
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i use intel ... and still opengl is broken
<Peace-> i have to use xrender for effects
<sithlord48> ouch.
<Peace-> but anyway there are multiple problems
<Peace-> kate crash
<Peace-> widget are not installed properly
<sithlord48> oneiric is ok so far for me , but its only in a VM
<Peace-> nope here the installer fails
<sithlord48> i was gonna try on my netbook but if intel video is broken maybe i should wait.
<BluesKaj> Peace-, kate still crashing ,,,ahh that was one of the resaons I reverted to natty
<sithlord48> i had a few day old daily build cd
<Peace-> sithlord48: i have used the daily build
<sithlord48> kdesc 4.7 seams nice
<Peace-> and intel works
<Peace-> but... desktop effects should be disabled
<Peace-> you can enable them with xrender instead of opengl
<sithlord48> cause on naty im gettings some black background on items that shouldn't have them .. (natty , xcrack ppa)
<sithlord48> or is it called xorg-edgers now
<Peace-> BluesKaj:  the crazy stuff ... you get arora , rekonq and konqueror
<Peace-> arora = rekonq = joke
<sithlord48> i like rekonq , it works good for me on natty
<Peace-> i have to use bank
<BluesKaj> well, I'm going to wait til DR and 3D are working on nvidia-current ...no experimental drivers that break my system , for me ..had enuff grief
<sithlord48> my bank works w/ rekonq
<Peace-> here no
<sithlord48> lame
<Peace-> for me only firefox works fine
<Peace-> but it's heavy
<BluesKaj> chromium?
<Peace-> works better than rekonq and arora
<Peace-> it lacks of print selection
<Peace-> i guess firefox it's the most complete browser
<Peace-> and i can't undestand why kubuntu team deosn't install it by default
<Tm_T> Peace-: installing it would mean dropping plenty of other stuff from cd
<Tm_T> anyway, all this is more suitable for #kubuntu-offtopic
<Peace-> Tm_T: yea
<sithlord48> i wish they would drop the FF installer, its a waste of space can't people just use the packing installer
<JohnFlux> My mouse cursor keeps disappearing!  Any ideas how to get it back?
<Peace-> JohnFlux: disable destkop effects helps?
<Peace-> disabling
<JohnFlux> hmm, it says that desktop effects are already disabled for technical reasons
<sithlord48> properiatary driver?
<JohnFlux> how can I check?
<BluesKaj> I normally o't copy dvds , but I have Cream Reunion DVD that I'd ike to add tomy media fis ...dos cdrecord work with dvd ?
<BluesKaj> don't
<sithlord48> do u know what kind of video card u have ?
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: it says i'm not using any proprietary drivers
<JohnFlux> but that one is available
<JohnFlux> ATI
<sithlord48> what one?
<JohnFlux> i'll give the driver a go
<sithlord48> wait
<sithlord48> do u know what card u have?
<sithlord48> run lspci  in konsole (look for video section ) if u don't
<JohnFlux> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<sithlord48> you should be covered w/ the open driver, but since your mobility user the properitary might be a better choice simply for better power config ability
<JohnFlux> okay, trying to prop. driver - thanks
<dean> Hey all could someone tell me if muon software manager is included with kubuntu?
<gorgonzola> hello peoples. i have a very annoying problem that is driving me insane, and want soe help. my laptop doesn't get dhcp addresses oon wifi. any idea how to debug this? note that i have no control over the access points
<dean> Or could someone tell me if there is an easier way to install programs rather than use kpackagekit?
<gorgonzola> dean apt-get install?
<dean> gorgonizer: But program names aren't always the right names. I heard kubuntu was starting to get muon software centre preinstalled and wondered if 11.04 has it?
<gorgonzola> dean, its gorgonzola, gorgonizer is some other peep. I'm sorry, but i don't understand your question.
<BluesKaj> dean is gone .no patience , typically requires instant gratifacation
<preecher> yup
<BluesKaj> didn't even wait 5 mis
<BluesKaj> mins
<henrik> ....
 * BluesKaj thinks he's being trolled
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> My mouse cursor disappears after a while of using kubuntu
<JohnFlux> I've just tried changing to the proprietary driver, but it made no difference
<JohnFlux> The only way that I know to get the cursor back is to log out :-/
<JohnFlux> hmm
<JohnFlux> I tried creating a new desktop session
<JohnFlux> and in that new desktop session I have a cursor
<JohnFlux> but it didn't make the cursor come back in the original session
<JohnFlux> kwin --replace  doesn't help
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello is the installation process the same in kubuntu 11.4 than in ubuntu 11.4?
<yofel> asdfasdfasdfasdf: it looks a bit different obviously, but it's the same installer
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ah ok
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> yofel, is there a first thing to do guide after installation somewhere? you know installing codecs, flash etc
<yofel> not that I know of right now, someone else might know
<aguitel> che alfplayer ,synaptic es de gnome?
<alfplayer> hola
<alfplayer> es basado en gtk
<aguitel> che alfplayer ,te pregunto porque instale kubuntu y no aparece
<alfplayer> en muchas distros viene instalado con gnome
<alfplayer> no estoy seguro
<aguitel> en debian con kde esta synaptic x defecto
<alfplayer> creo q ahora no va a venir más synaptic en ubuntu
<alfplayer> podés buscar el centro de software si te viene bien
<aguitel> buenoi pero uno lo puede instalar luego
<alfplayer> kubuntu puede tener otro como synaptic
<alfplayer> no sé, no estoy usando kubuntu
<alfplayer> buscá si viene otro q se llama PackageKit o similar
<alfplayer> sí, se puede instalar y usar normalmente
<alfplayer> pero si tenés otro ya instalado no habría necesidad de instalarlo
<aguitel> que otro
<alfplayer> el q dije
<aguitel> a ok
<alfplayer> podés buscar el q dije
<alfplayer> no sé porque no estoy usando kubuntu
<ubuntu4shane> does anyone know if kde needs a .profile file in the /home folders of the user??
<aguitel> ubuntu4shane, i have this file
<ubuntu4shane> aguitel: is it empty?
<aguitel> ubuntu4shane, no
<ubuntu4shane> ohh, duuuuhh,  I just checked my account, I too have a generic one, checking for bashrc
<ubuntu4shane> and declaring my bin
<ubuntu4shane> but basically for my kids accounts I shouldn't need it
<yofel> ubuntu4shane: usually not, it's there because on user setup the contents of /etc/skel/ are copied to the users home folder.
<ubuntu4shane> yofel: ok, I figured it was a generic file.  I had something in there from before for my kids, but deleting it was easier than modifying them, so I just dumped them.
<ubuntu4shane> yofel: thanks.
<B_Raven> Hey, having some issues with my sound card suddenly not working. (using kubuntu 11.04 with a realtek intel HD 883 chip).
<B_Raven> Do I have a mystery for you. :P Running kubuntu 11.04. ubuntu-bug audio manages to play audio to my speakers. But seems nothing else manages to.
<B_Raven> Haha, who thought of the damned brilliant idea of starting the audio system MUTED?! :P
#kubuntu 2011-07-17
<Dj`RoX> hi
<Linkmaster> Can someone link me to a set of directions I can use to install the 802.11 broadcom 4312 drivers w/o ethernet? I remember seeing something somewhere about how to install from the installation package, but I can't locate it
<dunbar> is anyone very familiar with Kubuntu guests in Virtualbox?
<JigABoot> I spent three nights on Neverland Ranch when I was 13!  Michael Jackson and I had so much fun cuddling in bed, climing trees, and riding gokarts.  One day when we were climbing a tree, he yanked down my shorts and underoos!  Then he proceeded to tap his hard 8 inch cock on my cheeks, spit in my crack, and slowly slip it in.  It hurt at first, but then I got this raging woody!
<dreamon> Kann es sein, das ALT+SPACE in KDE  vergeben sind, weil gnome-do nicht mehr aufgeht
<tsimpson> !de | dreamon
<ubottu> dreamon: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Armi^> morning all. I have a problem with printing in firefox under (a freshly installed) kubuntu 11.04. When I print it creates a .ps file in my home but kprinter doesnt pop up. Tried it under rekonq and kprinter works fine.
<Armi^> and everything is stock!!! I did not change anything in about:config ;
<Armi^> ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> Armi^, ps-file is a PostScript file. Chose your printer to print and not a PostScript file.
<Armi^> Graf_Westerholt: I know, but I want firefox to use kprinter because i want to print to pdf. In about:config you can see that it uses kprinter by default so it should work oftb. But aparently it doesnt. I do not have a 'real' printer btw. That is sooooooo last century :P lol
<Graf_Westerholt> You can chose in Firefox to print to PDF.
<Graf_Westerholt> Armi^, Chose „Print to File“ and then „PDF“ in the Firefox Print Dialog.
<Armi^> Graf_Westerholt: I dont see any dialog. Thats the problem
<Graf_Westerholt> Press CRTL+P, Armi^.
<Armi^> Graf_Westerholt: Nothing happens
<Armi^> Graf_Westerholt: thats the problem
<Graf_Westerholt> You pressed CRTL+P in Firefox and nothing happend?
<Armi^> Graf_Westerholt: nope
<Graf_Westerholt> Go to „File → Print“.
<Armi^> Graf_Westerholt: thats the same so same result
<Armi^> Graf_Westerholt: it has something to do with kprinter
<Armi^> Graf_Westerholt: weird thing is is that it is a fresh install
<Graf_Westerholt> There should be a dialogue.
<Graf_Westerholt> I have no Idea why there is not.
<rvb> hello, my problem is i want to remove a program that i compiled using configure, make, and make install
<rvb> how can i do that in terminal?
<tsimpson> you need to remove the files manually
<szal> rvb, tsimpson: either that, or, preferably, the Makefile contains a routine to uninstall the software -> make uninstall
<rvb> yeah it doesnt exists unfortunately hehe
<szal> that requires the source tree to still be around
<tsimpson> most don't, unfortunately
<cyber638> is there anyone who know about bind9 in ubuntu
<Modestos> Bisher habe ich immer die Kubuntumailingliste verwendet, doch komme ich da nicht wirklich auf einen grünen Zweig. Bin ich hier  für Fragen zu Kubuntu richtig gelandet?
<gurkeee> is it fine to install gnome 2 on kubuntu 11.04?
<gurkeee> (as an additional option=
<ubuntu___> Hello
<ubuntu___> I am at the point to install ubuntu on my computer, but I need to use a cryptographic filesystem like I did under debian. How can I do it ?
<BATi> ubuntu___: use alternate install cd, that have encrypted fs, lvm and other stuff available during install
<ubuntu___> Thank you, I'll try that.
<ubuntu___> Have a nice day, I'll be back if it works or not :)
<ubuntu___> encryption works fine, thanks.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Graf_Westerholt
<dreamon> I would like to use a applauncher like gnome-do in gnome. Alt+f2 seems to be far the same. I'm trying to index with nepumuk.. is there other solution with easy appstarting?
<BluesKaj> dreamon, you can find your apps in the kmenu and add them to the panel , by right click, 'add to panel' , if that suits your needs
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Hello. Want to search for folder and files, too. Simple by typing its name. Gnome-do does it together with locate.
<dreamon> The upperst Folder where found by kmenu.. but not the deeper onces
<BATi> dreamon: krunner (alt+f2) should do that, at least for nepomuk indexed folders/files...
<BluesKaj> dreamon, when you find and open the folder , click view , check 'show hidden files'
<dreamon> BATi, Yes, im trying this way, might be the reason that the indexing is not fully ready.
<dreamon> BATi, how can i check nepumuk if it work.. strigi is also runnig
<BATi> dreamon: maybe... Definitely WorksForMe on indexed content... eg. I have ~/Documents/blabla/ folder, and "typing blabla/" in krunner offers me to open that dir in dolphin...
<BATi> dreamon: if I remember corectly, the status can be seen in system settings -> desktop search... or you can use Akonadi tray control, that shows strigi indexing, not sure about nepomuk though..
<dreamon> BATi, Saw in konqueror "strigi:xxxxxx" in the adressbar an example witch I could not reproduce.
<BATi> dreamon: that is not in konqueror but dolphin IIRC...
<Ddpbf> Nepomuk search should work in kmenu and lancelot same as in krunner
<dreamon> Ddpbf, lancelot is a widget?
<Ddpbf> kind of
<BATi> dreamon: yeah a widget, spiced up kickoff replacement
<Ddpbf> you could add it on panel instead of kickoff
<dreamon> lancelot is a nice one. Thanks for the tip
<osaka_bondage> hi
<tam> 3
<aguitel> i am in kubuntu 10.04 , where is preferied aplication ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry, aguitel, what did you mean?
<OerHeks> prefered?
<Graf_Westerholt> That's clear.
<aguitel> Graf_Westerholt, for example i what to open web only with firefox
<OerHeks> prefered means the application you'd like to use as standard for a filetype
<Graf_Westerholt> ok :)
<aguitel> not konqueror
<Ddpbf> aguitel: you meant default app
<Ddpbf> :)
<aguitel> how to choose
<aguitel> Ddpbf, yes
<Ddpbf> simple
<Ddpbf> system settings->default appliccations
<aguitel> Ddpbf, thanks
<Ddpbf> np
<tv_> does xine-vdpau work in 11.04?
<aguitel> sometimes when i boot in ubuntu errors occours ,where are the boot errors logs?
<OerHeks> aguitel, in /var/log/
<aguitel> OerHeks, i not find the exact log
<Ddpbf>  /var/log/syslog
<aguitel> Ddpbf, no errors in syslog
<aguitel> in this hd i have 7 partition with 3 distros and the grub is manage with debian ,ubuntu is in the sbd7
<aguitel> is possible to install grub in sbd7 ?
<Python> hey BajK
<BajK> greetings
<nancynicola> ciauuu
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 is anyway to install kde4.7 ?
<Ddpbf> on 10.04?
<Ddpbf> yes ther is actually download cource code and compile it
<Ddpbf> but compiling of qt will take ages
<Ddpbf> unles you don't have i7 and 12 gigs of ram
<Ddpbf> :)
<aguitel> Ddpbf, kubuntu 11.04 how it works?
<Ddpbf> what? compiling?
<Ddpbf> i said it will take ages
<Ddpbf> it will be available on natty in few weeks
<Ddpbf> maybe even on lucid but in 4.71
<Ddpbf> *4..7.1
<Ddpbf> or 4.7.2
<Ddpbf> afaik latest kde available for lucid is 4.5.3
<BATi> 4.7? i thought it is still in RC phase, isn't it?
<Ddpbf> yes it is
<BATi> phew, I thought I missed release announcement :D
<Ddpbf> rele
<Ddpbf> *mayor release scheme is
<Ddpbf> february-august
<Ddpbf> ie 4.6 is released in february
<Ddpbf> 4.7 will be in august
<BATi> Ddpbf: thanks for clarification :)
<Ddpbf> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule
<Doyle> What are the default groups for the first user under Kubuntu 11.04?
<yofel_> Doyle: I think this should be correct: <yourself> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Doyle> beauty, thanks yofel
<kellysheroes> <<<< newbie here... no sighs please
<aguitel> this is hybrid image? kubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<fosburg> I'm new to Ubuntu-Linux. I want to dual boot off windows harddrive.  How much do I make the patition?  I have 52 gb
<fosburg> 52 gb free space
<yofel> aguitel: what do you mean with hybrid?
<Ddpbf> fosburg: take 15 gigs for system partiton
<Ddpbf> and lets say 1 giga for swap
<fosburg> Ddpbf--Thank you very much bye
<boododw>  i have a question im completely changing everything on a m4a/mp3 files but every time i play it the old information comes back up
<Armi^> somebody her has experience with cron???
<Armi^> somebody here that has experience with cron??? (correction stupid keyboard :P )
<Ddpbf> Armi^: what you want to fix in cron?
<Armi^> Ddpbf: think i found the problem through google
<Armi^> 1 moment to let me check
<redeyyez> bah, plasma desktop crash handler.........
<redeyyez> should transferring at 30-40 MB/s put a noticeable load on an I7 with 8 gigs of ram. 2 gigs of independent gpu ram.
<Torch> redeyyez: transferring what?
<redeyyez> mkvs and avi's
<redeyyez> just transferring to external storage
<Torch> redeyyez: copying from one HDD to another?
<redeyyez> Torch: yes.
<redeyyez> mostly large chunks, not tons of small files.
<Torch> redeyyez: that shouldn't impact processor usage much. it might increase load because processes might end up being blocked for IO.
<redeyyez> irritating system seems to be laggy and there's nothing really going on.
<Torch> redeyyez: well, ARE you copying huge amounts of data around or not?
<redeyyez> well other than that. Yes i am transferring huge amounts of data
<Torch> redeyyez: that might indeed make the system feel a little sluggish.
<Torch> redeyyez: and you won't notice from the cpu usage or load numbers, necessarily.
<Torch> redeyyez: look at the output of "vmstat 1"
<redeyyez> yeah, eating up disk bandwidth
<redeyyez> k
<Torch> redeyyez: if vmstat shows anyhing else than a "0" in the second column you have blocked processes
<Torch> redeyyez: usually due to IO
<redeyyez> still running.
<redeyyez> is this a persistant process?
<redeyyez> or is this each of the cpu cores.
<Torch> redeyyez: what is still running? what do you mean?
<redeyyez> its still listing, the output from that command
<Torch> redeyyez: vmstat will run until you kill it with ctrl+c
<Torch> redeyyez: updating every second
<redeyyez> oh, that's what i was asking if it was persistant.
<redeyyez> gotcha.
<redeyyez> i do have some blocked processes if a 3 and 2 in the second column mean tthat.
<Torch> redeyyez: yes. also, if you're copying large amounts of data, blocked processes are inevitable
<Torch> redeyyez: it's normal.
<redeyyez> oh ok.
<Torch> redeyyez: processes are fighting over disk IO time and you'll notice that as lag in the UI
<redeyyez> that makes sense.
<Torch> redeyyez: SSDs are known to alleviate that a lot ;-)
<redeyyez> lol i would love to be able to confirm that for you.
<redeyyez> currently not capable.
<redeyyez> lol
<Torch> redeyyez: heh
<redeyyez> Torch: thanks for your input though.
<unknown212__> what happens if my kubuntu doesnt send me an update for new versions?
<gomiboy> unknown212__: new versions of kubuntu or new versions of the software you have installed?
<unknown212__> i have 10.4
<unknown212__> i want maverick or newer but i get no updates in my manager
<unknown212__> new version of kubuntu
<szal> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<szal> !upgrade | unknown212__
<ubottu> unknown212__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<unknown212__> k brb
<Frad> Getting a DBus error when trying to mount Itouch since upgrade to 11.04 ... any advice?
<latagore> Hi, are there any package managers for Kubuntu other than KPackageKit? It just doesn't seem to give me the information I need
<e_t_> latagore: there's Muon. You can also use Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center. Most of the time, I use Aptitude on the command line.
<aguitel> anyway to enable only black screen in boot process ?
<sgrover> Anyone else ever see their screen mess up when doing an ALT-TAB to change windows?  Mouse position stays good, but visual windows get shifted to the right by 1/4(ish) and a little down.  Have to unplug my monitor and plug it back in to reset...
<latagore> e_t_: Usually I used Synaptic on regular Ubuntu, but I don't think it's a KDE application
<latagore> e_t_: I'm looking for those neat little "recommended packages" lol
<e_t_> latagore: It's not a KDE app, but that doesn't mean you can't use it. If you're looking for recommends, I definitely suggest Aptitude. "aptitude show $package" gives a lot of information, including recommended packages. "sudo aptitude --with-recommends install $package" will install the recommends, too.
<aguitel> anyway to enable only black screen in boot process ?
<e_t_> aguitel: What do you mean "only a black screen"?
<latagore> e_t_: I know what you mean but touching the command line for so long is bound to drive me insane. I'm not a professional system administrator and I don't plan on being one. I'm not aware of how to update automatically with aptitude either
<latagore> aguitel: Will the splash not suffice?
<aguitel> latagore: no spash i have
<aguitel> latagore: splash
<latagore> aguitel: Well, why do you need a black screen anyways?
<aguitel> latagore: cpz there are simbols and letters
<aguitel> latagore: need to install or enable splash?
<e_t_> latagore: Then give Muon a try. It's set to become the default Kubuntu package manager in 11.10. The current version isn't as full-featured as Synaptic, but I like it better than Kpackagekit.
<latagore> aguitel: Well I'm not sure how to enable the splash screen, but other people might be able to help. Try #ubuntu, they might be able to help
<aguitel> latagore: ok
<latagore> e_t_: Alright, it doesn't seem much different, but I think it is servicable. Is there a way to make it the default package manager?
<e_t_> latagore: I'm not sure there is a default. If you use it more often, it's *your* default.
<latagore> e_t_: Then how do the updates work? Do both run in the background when they are installed and check for updates individually?
<e_t_> latagore: There's only one package cache, which is updated no matter whether you use Synaptic, apt-get, Kpackagekit, or Muon.
#kubuntu 2012-07-09
<unchroot_me> Hello all.
<unchroot_me> I chrooted my HDD partition while on the liveCD (currently on it)
<unchroot_me> How do I umount the chrooted partition?
<L3top> you exit the chroot first
<L3top> then umount -lf /dev/sdXY
<L3top> where X is the drive and Y the partition you mounted
<L3top> you literally type exit   to leave the chroot
<manoooo> hi
<surfn> hi
<surfn> if I downloaded a .jar and wanted to put it in a directory, which one should it go in?  (keeping with Linux rules)
<TopGear> Hi. Is there a fix for Clementine, which ignores the mediabuttons, like pause/play?
<Smurphy> TopGear: didn't find any ...
<Smurphy> Apparently it should work, but I never managed to get it to work.
<TopGear> Smurphy: Hmm. That sucks... I do remember it working, though. I only don't recall when.
<Smurphy> ack.
<Smurphy> prefere Clementine to Amarok - but I need these buttons to work too :(
<TopGear> Smurphy: I have Fn buttons on my laptop. They don't work but using Ctrl does.
<Smurphy> TopGear: I have them all on my laptop and on my Keyboar connected to the Docking station of that laptop. Doesn't work.
<Smurphy> Also - on the Mac-Mini I have - connected through a KVM - it doesn't work either.,
<Smurphy> Amarok works out of the Box though.
<TopGear> Smurphy: Well, I'll go with Amarok for the time being.
<fouad> Hello, I am using linux-kubuntu on my dell inspiron 5030. My "Disable Touchpad" button (on my keyboard) doesn't work, how can i fix that?
<Smurphy> TopGear: same here ...
<Smurphy> fouad: I'm doing ti differently.
<Nicekiwi> howdo i setup my workspaces to cover both my monitors for each workspace?
<Smurphy> fouad: with this: Device=`/usr/bin/xinput --list | grep AlpsPS | awk '{ print $7 }' | cut -d '=' -f 2`
<Smurphy> I identify the device which is the touchpad.
<Smurphy> and with this: /usr/bin/xinput --set-prop $Device 144 0
<Smurphy> I can disable it.
<fouad> Smurphy: I am new with kubuntu/linux, i don't get what you are saying
<fouad> Smurphy: but i am trying to disable it using the button on my keyboard that disables/enables it
<Smurphy> fouad: The Disable Touchpad button works under Windows, because Windows has drivers for it.
<Smurphy> Under Linux you don't have that driver.
<Smurphy> so all you can do - is disable it thropugh other means.
<fouad> Smurphy: but i remember i installed kubuntu or ubuntu on this same laptop and it worked
<Smurphy> They have changed the old way to configure keyboards/mice in the last 2 releases. They moved over to evdev drivers.
<Smurphy> It's not all as it was before.
<fouad> Smurphy: i see
<fouad> Smurphy: is there a way to only get this particular driver?
<Smurphy> it's already there. The functionality is not yet implemented in the GUI.
<Nicekiwi> Howdo I make a workspace include BOTH my displays into one workspace? Only one screen is used atm
<fouad> Smurphy: so there is no way to make it work atm?
<Smurphy> like that, as beginner with no knowledge on how to writ a script ? no.
<fouad> Smurphy: ah okay. Thanks a ton ^^
<Smurphy> fouad: sorry... :}
<nandhu> how to join other channel
<nandhu> ex i need to join #net-snmp
<hateball> nandhu: type /join #channel
<aetoxx> My kdialog save dialog don't work anymore. Is this a known problem? For example, when I click 'Save As' in okular, I get a nice greyish (unresponding) save dialog.
<Nicekiwi_> hi
<Nicekiwi_> i need helps with my video setup
<CptJoe> heyho
<Nicekiwi_> Howdo I make a workspace include BOTH my displays into one workspace? Only one screen is used atm
<Nicekiwi_> i has Nvidia drivers installed
<CptJoe> #facebook-german
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Nicekiwi_> Howdo I make a workspace include BOTH my displays into one workspace? Only one screen is used atm
<Nicekiwi_> hey BluesKaj
<peace> Nicekiwi_: systemsettings => display
<peace> Nicekiwi_: or krandr
<Nicekiwi_> peace: that dosnt work if you have Nvidia drivers installed. (I do)
<BluesKaj> hi Nicekiwi_ , peace
<peace> Nicekiwi_: so you need to use nvidia tool
<peace> i guess nvidia-settings from konsole
<Nicekiwi_> peace: that dosnt configure workspaces
<peace> BluesKaj: hey
<peace> Nicekiwi_: you want one desktop displayed on 2 screens right?
<Nicekiwi_> peace: I want one workspace displayed on 2 screens
<peace> that is configured via nvidia-settings
<Nicekiwi_> peace: no its not
<peace> ok
<Nicekiwi_> peace: what do you mean by desktop?
<BluesKaj> we had a guy who had 3 monitors running off nvidia , and for some reason the recommended driver did not send a video signal to any monitor ...very frustrating
<Nicekiwi_> ouch
<peace> BluesKaj: for those complicated stuff you need to edit the xorg.conf
<Nicekiwi_> peace: it was working before i upgraded my videocard, now the options to set it up arnt there anymore.
<peace> Nicekiwi_: downgrade the video driver
<peace> i dunno how to help you
<Nicekiwi_> peace: to what?
<peace> !nvidia| Nicekiwi_
<ubottu> Nicekiwi_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> suspected a bad nvidia card at first...dunno what was wrong , never resolved the matter
<Nicekiwi_> peace: I removed the nVidia driver and Kubuntu refused to boot
<peace> Nicekiwi_: write some feed back to nvidia ...
<BluesKaj> the nouveau driver didn't load or did you blacklist it?
 * peace uses intel video driver
<Nicekiwi_> peace: i think Linus' remarks about nvidia put that idea to sleep
<Nicekiwi_> BluesKaj: Ive used the Jocky tool, I havnt knowingly blacklisted nouveau
<BluesKaj> Nicekiwi_, pk
<BluesKaj> ok
<peace> jokey-kde
<peace> should be
<Nicekiwi_> :P same tribe
<Nicekiwi_> is jockey-kde
<Nicekiwi_> how do I remove the nvidia driver and fallback to nouveau?
<peace> !nvidia| Nicekiwi_
<Nicekiwi_> peace: not helpful..
<peace> i have to go now
<peace> bye
<Nicekiwi_> :(
<Nicekiwi_> k
<BluesKaj> drop to a tty , stop kdm , remove the diver , probly nvidia-current then startx, the nouveau driver should reload. Nicekiwi_
<Nicekiwi_> hmmm ok..
<Nicekiwi_> BluesKaj: btw, do you know howto kick nicekiwi to i can rejoin with my name in here?
<Nicekiwi_> so*
<BluesKaj> if kdm is running the driver is in use hence you can't remove it
<Nicekiwi_> actually nevermind about the kicking
<BluesKaj> Nicekiwi_, what ?
<nicekiwi> dw, i forgot i was logged in on both comps
<CptJoe> is there any irc just for chatting bout nonsense?
<BluesKaj> CptJoe, #kubuntu-offtopic or if you prefer a whole lot more nonsense #ubuntu-offtopic ,
<cypher-neo> lol
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu-offtopic has more users
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: well.. it seems to have started with nouveau, but now what do I do? Last time i did this i couldnt been past grub
<nicekiwi> boot*
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, run this , glxinfo | grep OpenG , you may have to install mesa-utils for that command to work
<BluesKaj> oops glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> that is an info command , it looks at which graphics module is loaded
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: ok, done
<BluesKaj> and what's the first line?
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: 0_o.. apparently its using the VMware driver...
<nicekiwi> Vender String: VMware, inc
<BluesKaj> oh now you tell me yoiu're on VMware
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: thats it, IM NOT!!! real hardware, intel cor2duo nvidia 550ti
<nicekiwi> etc.. :/
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, pastebin the output of the OpenGL pls
<Nicekiwi_> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/z8dLYFhQ
<BluesKaj> Nicekiwi_, try the command again, that was my fault , I dropped the L by mistake , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Nicekiwi_> BluesKaj: same result
<BluesKaj> OpenGL instead of OpenG ?
<Nicekiwi_> BluesKaj: yup
<BluesKaj> Nicekiwi_,well , looks like you xorg.conf is using the default graphics used by VMware ..I'm not familiar with that situation ..dealingf with VMware isn't in my aresenal
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, my kdialog window never opens completely anymore; I have to terminate it. Do you know what that is?
<Nicekiwi_> BluesKaj: hmmm ive removed VMware driver, gonna restart x and see if it picked up nouveau
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, you can try to locaye nouveau to make sure it's not in your blacklist file
<BluesKaj> locate
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: hmm normal boot just froze just past grub again :(
<BluesKaj> kdialog window , aetoxx ? I'm not sure what you mean
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, you get those when you try to save a document in any KDE application.
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, can you get to a tty ,?
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: not from that point no
<BluesKaj> aetoxx, you mean the dropdown dialog in the menubar ? for example when you click on "file"?
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: how do i check if nouveau is blacklisted?
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, no, I mean the component which shows a directory listing and where you can press 'save'.
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, , got the live-cd or usb
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, use the locate command
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, the save file dialog.
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, I think it runs in a separate process.
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, called kdialog.
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: ive booted into the UI in recovery mode with the VMware driver :/
<nicekiwi> the command finds a lot of nouveau files
<BluesKaj> aetoxx,  so you mean after editing a document , and saving
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, for example.
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, but for a pdf document no editing step is needed.
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, so, it's just open pdf document in okular, press Save As and see it break.
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, look for a file with blacklist in the list
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: the xorg.conf file says nvidia is STILL the default driver :/ ive chnaged it to nouveau.
<BluesKaj> if it's not there then it's not blacklisted
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: its not there
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, if you can't get to a tty , how can you edit the xorg.conf file ?
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: i said when I try to boot normally i cant, im in recovery mode atm
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, you said you could n't get to grub
<BluesKaj> or past grub , now I recall , ok
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: ya
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: gah, still cant boot past grub :(
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, back to the recovery kernel , run, modprobe nv, at the root prompt
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: FATAL: module nv not found
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, what's listed in jockey/additional drivers ?
<aetoxx> Are bugs ever fixed based on number of votes?
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: when I could get to it, only nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> aetoxx, I followed your example , but I had no problems withe the save dialog
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi,  install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, it seems the bug has already been reported: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302295
<ubottu> KDE bug 302295 in general "Unavailable NFS makes dolphin unusable" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, I think some other bug is exactly the same and has >360 votes.
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, that other bug is 3 years(!) old.
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: grrr i cant install stuff :(
<BluesKaj> can you login with the recovery kernel , nicekiwi
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> aetoxx, which kubuntu version are you running
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: i can get to root prompt, but it wont let me install stuff
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, 4.8.90 is my KDE version
<aetoxx> BluesKaj, but it has been a problem since forever.
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: it keeps trying to load the graphics drivers and gets stuck
<BluesKaj> heh , 4.8.90 is in devel , one must expect bugs
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, well , you seem to be getting hung by a faulty xorg,conf ... if possible , wipe it out ..probly affecting your nvidia driver
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: nvidia drivers not installed atm
<BluesKaj> xorg.conf can help , but once it's corrupted it can be a real pain
<BluesKaj> do you have a livecd available , nicekiwi ..I asked before
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: ive deleted the xorg.conf
<nicekiwi> how do i reconfigure the xserver? theres a command i cant htink of
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: i do have an ubuntu disk somewhwhere
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, yeah , hang on
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, nicekiwi
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: cheers :)
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, or , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , but I think this repairs an existing xorg.conf , and sets up a rudimentary file
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: still dosnt boot properly on normal boot
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, try a hard boot
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: i have been
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: damn it! its still using that VMware driver in recovery boot D: *RAGE*
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: how do I remove it form the kernel? the packages arnt installed
<BluesKaj> short of a clean install without VMware , I can't think of anything else
<BluesKaj> or removing VMware
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: VMware is NOT installed
<nicekiwi> I initially installed the OS inside VirtualBox, VMware was never used.
<BluesKaj> there must be some config files left over from previous vmware install
<BluesKaj> or VB is using the same driver as VMware , I don't know much about virtiuals as I said earlier , look like it mucked up your setup , nicekiwi
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: :( defected form the start
<BluesKaj> why the VB , is it necessary for work ?
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: no, i didnt have any blank DVDs to make a install disk or a USB drive. So I mounted the HDD in VirtualBox in my other computer and installed Kubuntu on it then put it back in my computer
<nicekiwi> worked until now :/
<BluesKaj> well now different hardware was probly detected , hence the probs
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: not reallly.. it still used the same driver and all :( just a newer nvidia card was added :(
<BluesKaj> I'm surprised it worked at all in your pc
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: why?
<BluesKaj> not just the graphics , it may be some other problem with hardware the API is looking for
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: :/ but nothing else changed...
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: ive installed the Nvidia driver again and all is as it was before, but i still cant setup both screens to be one workspace
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: one screen as one workspace on it and you can swap between its virtual workspaces, the other screen just has an empty workspace on it
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, I don't know anything about multiple screens , the nvidia settings GUI should give some options in conjunction with your settings in dispay and monitor
<BluesKaj> I use a large screen monitor (our plasma tv) so I have no need or experience with multiples
<BluesKaj> maybe if you install , nvidia-settings-updates and nvidia-current-updates , you can keep witht changes without breakage , nicekiwi
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: yeah... they dont offer the same things
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig or did you use the jockey to install the driver just now ?
<OerHeks> nicekiwi, i never used nvidia drivers in Virtual Box, add guest additions and  "Enable 3d acceleration" is ticked under Settings -> Display
<OerHeks> multiple screens might work if the host can use 2 screens.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<OerHeks> hi phoenix
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: Jockey
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: but all is well now, i tried a diff option than i normall use in nvidia-settings and its doing what i want now :)
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: thanks for all yr help :)
<nicekiwi> OerHeks: totally misunderstood what we were tlaking bout, but all g now.
<OerHeks> oke, have fun
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, heh , I was just told you don't need an xorg.conf file with multiple screens ."multiple screens should be supported by X.Org without the need for an xorg.conf" .over at #kde
<nicekiwi> BluesKaj: interesting...
<BluesKaj> nicekiwi, ok , dunno how much help I was , but you're welcome
<nicekiwi> anyways, 1am and TASpring at a ultrahigh gfx setting confirms GFX are working as they should. I bid thee Good Night.  xD
<nicekiwi> u did well :)
<BluesKaj> g'nite nicekiwi
<administrator> fgfdg
<administrator> dsfg
<administrator> dfs
<administrator> g
<administrator> ds
<FloodBotK1> administrator: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<administrator> g
<Guest99356> ...
<administrator_> .
<Tygar> hi, is someone around who knows about sis graphics driver?
<Lynoure> Tygar: I only know it exists and if I remember right, is old.
<Lynoure> Tygar: so you might want to ask your actual question, someone might be able to help you.
<Tygar> i have a "harvested" barbone PC with onboard SIS graphics chip. the driver seems to work, but i get some weird horizontal lines flickering over the screen, especially when i move the mousecursor
<Tygar> i tried "NoAccel" "1" at the xorg.conf, but that didn't help, now i'm looking for some advice
<Tygar> und wenn jemand auf deutsch antworten könnte wäre ich extrem begeistert ^^'
<Lynoure> Tygar: you could try  Option "DRI" "0"
<Lynoure> Tygar: but I'm gone now, good luck
<Tygar> Lynoure: didnt work too :/
<c2tarun> hi, do anyone have any idea about httpfox?
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, idea?... what's the issue ?
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, idea?... what's the issue ?
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: Please look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2019402 this is my thread
<c2tarun> can you help me with this. little bit of hint or any tutorial will also do.
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: ping, there?
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, are on a router with access to settings, most routers have username and password store options
<BluesKaj> are you on a router
<c2tarun> yeah I am on a router but that username and password setting are for router protection.
<c2tarun> I want to write an script which can do automatic logon to my ISP.
<BluesKaj> no I mean access to internet settings that the ISP gave you when you installed the router
<BluesKaj>  your internet service account setings
<c2tarun> no we can't give username and password for my ISP to my router. I have to enter it manually each time I try to connect to my ISP.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: There are some systems like Cisco routers, or some semi-public wifi which bring you first to a webpage where you have to plug in a name/pass then it opens up the dns and lets you go elsewhere
<BluesKaj> no options for storing them in the router ?
<c2tarun> yeah genii-around said right. I have to enter my username and password and then I can connect to internet.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Not usually
<genii-around> c2tarun: Why not just tell firefox to remember your username and password for that site?
<BluesKaj> reminds me of dialup on windowes 95
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Sort of the same, yeah
<c2tarun> Plus a big problem is my ISP is pretty bad, it gets disconnected now and then, so I want to write an script that try  to login to my ISP at an interval of every half an hour. so that in case I leave some big download.
<c2tarun> genii-around: for that also I need to at least click the login button.
<BluesKaj> genii-around, interesting , what's your suggestion for a script ?
<genii-around> c2tarun: Wait.. is your ISP using dialup, or is some something like DSL/cable
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I'm thinking now he may have PPP dialup
<c2tarun> genii-around: its a wi-fi connection. They have a modem at the roof which is connected to my lappy via a router. when I try to connect to any website first I have to enter a username and password and after that I can access Internet.
<c2tarun> its a broadband connection.
<BluesKaj> yeah same here genii-around...iirc there used to be a small app that would would run when a browser was launched
<BluesKaj> what about network manager , can't it be configured to do some such
<c2tarun> is it possible to access some data from httpfox and create a html request and then send it to my ISP's IP
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: I dont think so.
<genii-around> Back
<BluesKaj> he left ...but it's hard to find an example on google that reflects his situation , genii-around
<giantpune> hi, i have a usb device that ubuntu thinks is a modem, but it actually isnt, and it keepts trying to use it as one and connect to it.  does anybody know how i can tell it not to do that?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Looks like he might need some method more like http://linux-journal.blogspot.ca/2005/04/curl-examples.html where it says "Sometimes your HTTP access is only available through the use of a HTTP proxy. This seems to be especially common at various companies. A HTTP proxy may require its own user and password to allow the client to get through to the Internet."
<genii-around> giantpune: What sort of device is it?
<giantpune> it is an android cell phone which is set to a special diagnostic mode.  kubuntu is trying to set it up using cdc_ether
<giantpune> im trying to write my own driver for this diagnostic mode, but its really hard to debug with all the traffic kubuntu is creating as it tries to use it as a modem
<genii-around> eHm
<BluesKaj> giantpune, the phone is being recognized as an internet AP , it makes sense
<genii-around> Yes, usually that or mass storage device is what it will see phones as
<genii-around> giantpune: You're not using something like Eclipse and the ADB stuff?
<giantpune> no
<giantpune> is there just a simple way i can disable the CDC modem driver or give it the vid/pid and tell the network stuff in kubuntu never to try and use that?
<Aknot> I added my own wallpaper but after logout it resets back to the default one, if i use one which i got from "get more wallpapers" it wont reset
<genii-around> giantpune: Conceivably you can try to find it's vendor/device in /lib/udev/rules.d/ files and remove from or or blacklist
<giantpune> i want it in the udev rules, i just dont want it treated as a modem
<Aknot> Also i created shortcut to my other hdd but it disappeared aswell after logout
<genii-around> giantpune: Do you know what driver it is using ?
<genii-around> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<giantpune> dmesg is spitting out a bunch of stuff with cdc_acm and cdc_ether
<genii-around> Aknot: Perhaps your desktop is loading a saved session which does not include the hd shortcut or new wallpaper
<Aknot> no, i just installed kubuntu and everything is default
<Aknot> and i checked that its set to restore previous session, not saved one
<genii-around> giantpune: cdc_ether seems to be a module but bot cdc_acm
<genii-around> giantpune: Something like: sudo lshw -C network     might show you what driver the thing is using under the section that starts with "configuration:"
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, work is requiring me often right now
<giantpune> this is the relavent portion of the output.  http://pastie.org/private/lcs1r96y659yaftulmug
<giantpune> theres also good ole eth0 and wlan, which are really internet devices
<emniyet> slm bu ubuntu 12.4un yenisi ne zaman ckıcak_??
<genii-around> giantpune: Yes, so cdc_ether is what it's using. So just use the bots !blacklist info to blacklist that driver
<giantpune> ok, i added that line and disconnected/reconnected the phone and its still trying to use it as a modem.  do i need to manually unload the module somehow?
<genii-around> giantpune: Yes...sudo modprobe -r cdc_ether
<giantpune> woot.  that seems to have fixed it.  thanks
<genii-around> giantpune: You're welcome. Good luck with the debugging!
<qw_> hello all
<qw_> help me please
<qw_> i would like install Skype from my PC
<genii-around> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<qw_> first sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<qw_> and second sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<qw_> end ?
<genii-around> qw_: echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-skype.list
<genii-around> qw_: Then after a sudo apt-get update  should be available to install
<Aknot> Im trying to install ut2k4, i changed from properties to "is executable" but it says i dont have permission. In ubuntu it just asked for password, on kubuntu it doesnt
<genii-around> !info gimp > genii-around
<bimmel> ut2k4 has a linux version? awesome?
<bimmel> rly?
<Aknot> yes
<Aknot> so how do i give permission to it?
<genii-around> Aknot: Is it owned by the user who is trying to run it?
<Aknot> yes
<Aknot> ?
<genii-around> Aknot: I have not tried to run that before, just approaching the usual problems like wrong user or permissions, etc.
<genii-around> Aknot: Have  you tried perhaps with kdesudo ?
<Aknot> what is that
<genii-around> ( although if it did not need gksudo under regular ubuntu likely does not need kdesudo )
<Aknot> in ubuntu it asked for password when i put "allow executing"
<Aknot> here it just says no permission
<genii-around> Aknot: From konsole if you put ls -l filename    ( where filename is the ut2k4 file ) what does it say?
<Aknot> lrwxrwxrwx 1 username username 36 Jul  9 21:59 linux-installer.sh -> /media/UT2004_CD1/linux-installer.sh
<genii-around> Aknot: since it's a symbolic link... what does ls -l  /media/UT2004_CD1/linux-installer.sh say?
<bimmel> Does Windows run on XEN? Does it have 3d support then? How do I install xen? What GUI is the best for it when just wanting to have both system running at the same time? How do you switch between them?
<bimmel> Is there a better solution which does not require rebooting to switch? I have workstation, but it has no 3d support with radeon. It has with fglrx but fglrx makes my system incredibly unstable.
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I'm having kwin performance problems when: scrolling windows, changing window focus, changing virt desktop--basically anytime lots of painting is happening.
<Combatjuan> I'm using the kubuntu proprietary nvidia driver with twinview.
<Combatjuan> Even if I disable all desktop effects (except the kwin show FPS) these operations are still slow.
<sekisushai> hello, i would like to write a bash script which open a terminal and execute some commands
<sekisushai> like "konsole -e cd/my path"
<sekisushai> it doesn't work of course, any help ?
<Combatjuan> sekisushai: Try adding the --hold option to your konsole command.
<sekisushai> Excellent ! thank mate :)
<Combatjuan> No problem.  Have fun!
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i think i fixed the microblog issue
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: are you there?
<sekisushai> Combatjuan : it doesn't work at the end : konsole --hold cd mypath
<Daskreech> Combatjuan: could you ask in #kwin
<Jekyll> sekisushai: konsole is a terminal emulator, not shell. Try konsole --hold -e bash -c "cd some/path;....."
<Combatjuan> Daskreech: Certainly.  Thank you.
<Combatjuan> sekisushai: What Jekyll said.  I had done that before with -e ssh but failed to note that this worked because ssh is a shell, not just a command.
<sekisushai> hum, the goal is to do a shortcut script to launch a bash program in a directory
<sekisushai> so i need to have a terminal open
<sekisushai> i would like to open a terminal in a directory using a command line
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: are you there?
<yofel_> yes, but busy, anyting I can answer in 2 minutes?
<yofel_> *anything
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: i have fixed the microblog bug
<yofel_> \o/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: need some to test the patch
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: also need someone to test a kmix patch
<yofel_> ah, can't do that now -> wednesday
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: ??
<yofel_> If you want me to test it it'll have to wait until the day after tomorrow, sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: can the two patches if approved in 2 days , can it make it to kde 4.9 final?
<yofel_> tagging for 4.9 final is the 25th, so I believe yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: whats special about wednesday?
<yofel_> nothing, except that's the first day this week when I don't have a test in scholl the day after...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: :)
<amar> codeblocks doesn't work on kubuntu
<amar> any help?
<amar> yo guys
<amar> "sudo make install" fails
<amar> with two errors
<amar> anyone knows possible reasons ?
<BarkingFish> amar, without you paste up the errors somewhere, no.
<skreech_> !pastebin | amar
<ubottu> amar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ephos> Alright guys.. I need to ask, since I've been using Kubuntu for a full week now without thinking about it -- but how is performance on Win7 x64 as a guest operating system in VirtualBox? Can I run all my Steam games?
<Ephos> Guess there's only one way to find out
<L3top> Depends on your resources Ephos.
<L3top> I run XP32 in VB on a laptop, and it's lightning. Just a few seconds to boot.
#kubuntu 2012-07-10
<sankey_> in ubuntu i can change the master output speaker,
<sankey_> but in kubuntu i have to manually move each stream manually
<sankey_> (in kmix)
<sankey_> how can i make kmix behave more like the gnome sound settings?
<casey> Hello
<genii-around> Hello casey .. if you have some question about your Kubuntu, just to ask the channel in general  and wait for a reply... for more informal chat, to visit #kubuntu-offtopic
<genii-around> Hm
<c2tarun> Hi all, I found this image while reading post from stackoverflow http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5948/ubuntufonts.png can anyone please tell me how is the guy able to configure kde like unity?
<ussher_> xvidcap records the screen but no sound, recordmydesktop records sound but not the screen, kazam crashes with segment fault.  Anyone know a stable setup for screencasting that just works?
<ussher_> on kubuntu 12.04
<ussher_> 64bit
<c2tarun> anyone know how to make KDE look like Unity?
<amason> c2tarun: i think someone did make an implementation of unity using plasma a while back but no idea if that is maintained or not
<amason> or even what it was called, probably quickest to do a websearch
<c2tarun> amason: I googled and found this page http://dasublogbyprashanth.blogspot.in/2012/01/how-to-make-kde-like-unity.html but I am not able to understand what is he trying to say about kubuntu
<amason> c2tarun: well he's saying if you are using kubuntu you can just install Unity if you want unity :)
<c2tarun> amason: really :P
<c2tarun> did anybody try installing Unity on Kubuntu
<c2tarun> amason: do you have any idea about creating HTTP request by script?
<c2tarun> I was talking on this topic to BluesKaj and gennii-around and I got disconnected :(
<amason> sure i can help with that. which language are you using ?
<amason> just pastebin your code and let me know what isn't working and i should be able to point you in the right direction
<c2tarun> amason: actually I haven't started yet. I posted this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2019402 and till now I have httpfox installed and looking at various sites  http headers.
<genii-around> amason: His isp redirects his browser to a webpage which needs username/password, then it fiddles with dns and lets him access internet
<c2tarun> genii-around: ohh.. you there :)
<genii-around> c2tarun:  Looks like you might need some method like http://linux-journal.blogspot.ca/2005/04/curl-examples.html where it says "Sometimes your HTTP access is only available through the use of a HTTP proxy. This seems to be especially common at various companies. A HTTP proxy may require its own user and password to allow the client to get through to the Internet."
<amason> genii-around: sounds pretty bleh. ...
<genii-around> Yep.
<c2tarun> here is the chat I was having yesterday, http://paste.kde.org/514802/ it was still in my Quassel
<c2tarun> genii-around: you link look good, reading it.
 * c2tarun seems like knowing more about curl will help me in this, reading more on Curl
<genii-around> c2tarun: Anyhow... when you find the right curl command.. you can make a cronjob which runs it every so often ( like if your isp seems to disconnect every 10 minutes run it every 9 minutes or sos on)
<c2tarun> genii-around: great :) I was looking for curl tutorials but only found the basic documentation, do you know any good tutorial on curl?
<amason> c2tarun: i take it you can't just find a better isp ?
<c2tarun> amason: I really want to :( but in Pune most of the ISP's suck and dont give their service everywhere. I am trying for an ISP with more bandwidth but not getting :(
<genii-around> c2tarun: Sorry, no.. I have not used it much
<amason> c2tarun: sorry to hear that.
<nandhu> hi i am using gnome fall back session after update of libre office and few other updats from update manager my gnome panel crashed and deleted
<nandhu> so now i am not able to view my account in top right corner and also the mail and ethernet options
<nandhu> but every thing works fine in ubuntu session
<nandhu> only in gnome fall back session it made problem
<nandhu> any idea why this happen any way to restore it back
<amason> nandhu: you might be better off asking in #ubuntu. There are mostly KDE users here
<hellslinger> dolphin's windows resize extremely slow, yet other applicaitons' windows resize with no trouble... does anyone know why this could be?
<eagles0513875_> hey guys is there a ppa with gimp 2.8? for some reason the psd file and gimp 2.6 is mangling the layout
<eagles0513875_> ignore that i found it :)
<hateball> eagles0513875_: afaik, Krita has some level of PSD support as well
<eagles0513875_> hateball: i managed
<eagles0513875_> i have the images which i opened in gimp and im able to use that instead
<eagles0513875_> i just need to use the color picker to get hex values
<sh4deimi> :)
<sh4deimi> hi at all
<Guest33943> dd
<Guest33943> everybody here?
<Guest33943> oo
<reliability> hi
<reliability> for some reason, the hibernate and sleep options disappeared after the last update (i guess)...
<reliability> meaning, when i close my laptop, it will not enter sleep mode and I can't choose the sleep mode from the kubunutu-menu.
<reliability> before, this worked seemlessly...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning, cool this morning , 50F here
<BluesKaj> clear tho
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep looks like a nice day coming
<damy> ？
<kurumin> ola
<VectorX> is multiseat supported in kubuntu ?
<VectorX> coz doesnt look like its in gnome/ubuntu
<Avihay> VectorX: there's a package that helps you set it up. it's Desktop Environment independent
<VectorX> whats it called
<Avihay> umm, forgot. the description contains the words keyboard mouse xserver helps you set up
<VectorX> is it http://code.google.com/p/kubuntu-multi-seat/ ?
<Avihay> no
<Avihay> atleast I don't think so
<VectorX> do you know if MS works well with kubuntu ?
<VectorX> coz i wasted a lot of time trying to figure it out in gnome which doesnt work at all
<VectorX> and then ended up with fedora which is ok but lacks LTSP support
<hateball> How many users do you plan to serve?
<VectorX> 5/6
<VectorX> + about 20 via ltsp
<hateball> There's a commercial product I use at work that works, and I think you can run 10 users or so for free
<VectorX> 5/6 on multiseat
<VectorX> whats it called
<Avihay> well, wikipedia suggests some options http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiseat_configuration#GNU.2FLinux
<hateball> VectorX: I'll pm you
<VectorX> ok
<hyoyeon> Earlier I used ddrescue to try and get an image, but does anyone kow how I can restore it?
<BluesKaj> hyoyeon, what kind of image ?
<dziegler> Hi, is it possible to write some data into the swpa space?
<dziegler> *swap
<BluesKaj> dziegler, no it's reserved for RAM writing
<genii-around> dziegler: Swap space doesn't really have a useable filesystem
<hyoyeon> bluesKaj A memory stick or a harddrive. I used it on my memory stick after it gave a me a can't read error this morning
<dziegler> BluesKaj genii-around i know, i only need it to test ma ne Graph that monitors the RAM and Swap-Space, but my PC wont swap on the normal way^^
<dziegler> BluesKaj genii-around: i think i try it with a ramdrive and dd from /dev/zero
<BluesKaj> hyoyeon, expalin what you ae trying to do please
<genii-around> hyoyeon: If it made some file after running, this is usually the raw contents ( or as close as it could get if there were a lot of read errors ). You can use like sudo dd if=/path/input-file-ddrescue-made of=/dev/sdX(#)    where X is the drive you want to make the duplicate of the old one to, and (#) is optionally the partition number if you specifically used it on a partition and not the entire drive
<hyoyeon> BluesKaj,genii-around,I want to be able to use the files on the image again, it was saved to a .img file using ddrescue,  I'm trying to restore it  to /dev/sda3 but it's telling me there is no such file or directory even though it's there when i type fdisk -lu
<genii-around> hyoyeon: Was it originally some sub-partition like this you ran ddrescue on, or the entire disk device ( like, was it /dev/sdd   or was it more like /dev/sdd3 )
<hyoyeon> genii-around, it was the whole usb. guessing I should make a new partition called /dev/sdx then?
<genii-around> hyoyeon: No
<genii-around> hyoyeon: Did the drive have different partitions or only 1 big partition?
<nnn> how i can install kubuntu on my ubuntu? sudo apt-get install........
<hyoyeon> genii-around: it was a memory stick, 1 big partition
<genii-around> nnn: kubuntu-desktop
<nnn> can i use 2 desktop beside like unity and kde?
<nnn> ??
<genii-around> hyoyeon: So then to try first something like: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/ddrescue-file /mnt           and see if it lets you list the old contents under the directory called /mnt
<nnn> ??
<genii-around> nnn: Not usually at the same time without special stuff to support that. But you can have both installed then choose at login screen which you want
<nnn> what is the kde plasma?
<genii-around> nnn: I answered you already in #ubuntu
<genii-around> Also.. please do not post the same question in a bunch of channels, it becomes very annoying for the helpers!
<nnn> ok
<nnn> how to install plasma ?
<nnn> genii-around: how i can install plasma?
<genii-around> nnn: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<genii-around> nnn: You may first want to do: sudo apt-get update
<nnn> update for what?
<genii-around> nnn: That gets the most current list of what is available in the repositories at the moment
<genii-around> nnn: If you install something first before getting the latest list, you may get an out-of-date version installed
<nnn> thank you , most i install all my program es like kde system setting isted of system setting(default)?
<genii-around> nnn: I'm sorry, I did not understand your last question
<mr0wl> does anyone have a link to an article that explains the whole Canonical cutting Kubuntu funding fiasco?
<mr0wl> seems that there are still a lot of users who are ill-informed and they are considering leaving the Kubuntu.
<Riddell> mr0wl: it has new sponsors, no change as far as users are concerned
<nnn> for example we have 2 system setting on software center one of them is for kde most i install that for kde and can i use another on kde?
<hyoyeon> genii-around: relative path ok? it just gives me a help message when i type that
<Riddell> nnn: the kde one will set various kde bits in places
<genii-around> hyoyeon: relative path should be fine. If it doesn't let you mount directly, may need to either specify filesystem type, or specify offset to the partition start which is a pain but do-able
<genii-around> hyoyeon: ( I will assist in helping you find the offset if that is the case )
<mr0wl> Riddell: okay, thanks for the tldr version! :]
<nnn> excuse me i am installing kde and here is a one question  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084640/
<nnn> one of them i most choose what is the different between them?
<genii-around> nnn: That is the login screen. If you had regular ubuntu already, just choose lightdm and it will not change
<hyoyeon> genii-around: Cheers!, would you be able to recommend any sites that would have examples on how to do stuff like this? I'm not too sure what an offset is let alone find it, and it may be a slow pace for you to guide me
<genii-around> hyoyeon: Give me some time and I can find something if you like. ( I am at work so also there may be fair bit of lag from me occasionally 0
<genii-around> hyoyeon: http://wiki.edseek.com/guide:mount_loopback#accessing_specific_partitions_in_the_image  looks pretty useful
<hyoyeon> genii-around: Just heading home myself, thanks for the link! Hopefully it'll do the job :)
<genii-around> hyoyeon: You can also run fdisk on the image file itself if the original is no longer available
<BluesKaj> hyoyeon, here's a rather dry tutorial , but it has some good info , http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<hyoyeon> genii-around : I'll give them a try:) thanks for all the help
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Ah, nice find
<BluesKaj> genii-around, thank google :)
<BluesKaj> it follows me where ever i go
<nnn> excuse me my windows button (super button) is not working on kde
<genii-around> nnn: What were you expecting it to do?
<nnn> i want to it open main menu bar [left and down]
<nnn> can you help me?
<nnn> I want to open kickoff app luncher by super button
<genii-around> nnn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/884141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 884141 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu does not open kickoff menu with super / "windows" key" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<jussi> you can make it do that...
<nnn> jussi: How?
<jussi> it just takes a little bit of "hacking"
<jussi> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/kde-laucher-set-superkey-lke-shortcut/
<genii-around> jussi: Ah, nice
<nnn> jussi: can you get me another link because this link is filtered in iran :(
<jussi> nnn: google plus better? https://plus.google.com/101839830409692150605/posts/DErnSJbNy5b
<nnn> jussi: very very very thank you :D :D
<jussi> nnn: you are most welcome
<nnn> where is f13 key ? I have F12
<OerHeks> F13 = F1 + shift
<nnn> thanks
<jussi> nnn: f13 doesnt exist really, hence they say "phantom key"
<OerHeks> F13-F24 do exist.
<jussi> OerHeks: not physically ;)
<OerHeks> jussi agreed, not all keyboards are printed fully
<jussi> OerHeks: he is following a tutorial to map super to F13, so he can then use f13 to open his kickoff
<nnn> this mean I type xev in terminal then press super what then i most to do? https://plus.google.com/101839830409692150605/posts/DErnSJbNy5b
<jussi> nnn: just means you check which code your key is from there
<jussi> nnn: KeyPress event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x5c00001, root 0x15a, subw 0x0, time 4879518, (-419,1176), root:(256,1199), state 0x0, keycode 133 (keysym 0xffeb, Super_L), same_screen YES,
<jussi> mine is 133 - see that ?
<jussi> the bit that says "keycode 133"
<nnn> jussi:press superkey for 1 sec or  10 sec?
<jussi> nnn: just one sec, then it will pop up with several events
<jussi> KeyPress Event, KeyReleaseEvent etc
<nnn> then most I close terminal?
<jussi> nnn: once you know what the keycode for your key is, you can close the terminal. just remeber that number, youll need it in a moment
<nnn> mine is 133
<nnn> then what?
<jussi> read the instructions
<nnn> only a ques:  xmodmap -e "keycode 133=F13"  what I most type  inst ed of F13 I want to enable my super key
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Riddell> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: hi
<nnn> jussi: only a ques:  xmodmap -e "keycode 133=F13"  what I most type  inst ed of F13 I want to enable my super key
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: how was akademy
<jussi> nnn: nothing, use f13
<jussi> type that exactly
<nnn> jussi:where is Launcher Settings?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: pleasinly positive
<jussi> nnn: right click the kickoff button
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: good
<nnn> very very special thanks jussi
<jussi> nnn: it works?
<nnn> yes
<nnn> :D
<nnn> guys do you know how i can back to the desktop mode of kde  ? I think I am on tablet mode.
<grumbold> could someone help me setting up a 5.1 soundcard with lowpass filter for the subwoofer under kubuntu ?
<genii-around> That's pretty specialized help!
<nnn> can i  customize my mouse speed ? from where?
<Smurphy> nnn: yes. Mouse settings. Acceleration etc.
<nnn> where is speed option?
<Smurphy> nnn: System Settings -> Input Devices -> Mouse
<Smurphy> Cgheck advanced and mouse navigation
<phoenix_firebrd> grumbold: creative soundblaster?
<grumbold> no an extern usb from logilink
<nnn> thanks I found that :D
<grumbold> it already works that I have the same sound on all channels
<phoenix_firebrd> grumbold: use ladspa plugins with alsa
<nnn> is there a programme like HUD on KDE?
<genii-around> nnn: Not yet that I know of, but one is apparently in the works, called AppMenu Runner
<Smurphy> HUD ? Dunno. Never needed one.
<nnn> I want searcher between menues
<nnn> how to search between menu es via krunner ?
<grumbold> what package do I need for ladspa ?
<phoenix_firebrd> grumbold: in muon search for ladspa
<nnn> How i can sign in my gmail account in kopete?
<nnn> is there gmail support?
<grumbold> do I need the equalizer plugin for alsa ?
<grumbold> and after installing I havte to modify my .asoundrc to set up the filter right ?
<TheOneRing> hi is there a dev build of wubi or a way to make it work with kubuntu active
<gem_> guten abend:)
<TheOneRing> because grub has no touch support i need wubi^^
<nnn> how to move menu bar to the top like unity?
<nnn> can i do that?
<legolas> how to move menu bar to the top like unity?
<legolas> ??
<legolas> can you answer me?
<gem_> hmm
<gem_> menu bar settings?
<qw_> hi, everybody
<qw_> help please I want to change to itself a desktop
<genii-around> qw[UA]: Your question is confusing. Can you re-ask in a better way?
<legolas> can any body answer me?
<legolas> geni-aound:how to move menu bar to the top like unity?
<qw[UA]> nothing i am understand
<legolas> how i can add a language keyboard?
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: hi
<legolas> what?
<legolas> hi
<legolas> can you answer me?
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: yes
<qw[UA]> i would like install widget "radio"
<qw[UA]> help me
<qw[UA]> please
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: you want the application menu or the desktop panel on top?
<legolas>  application menu
<genii-around> I think to move it to the top, you choose Panel Options..Panel Settings...then drag where it says Screen Edge to the top
<genii-around> ( I have not actually tried this )
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: create a new panel on top and add the window menubar widget
<legolas> why?
<legolas> I want to move all menu bar to the top
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: ya thats what it does
<qw[UA]> help me please
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: the menu bar  in application will disappear
<legolas> How? this is not working for me
<legolas> I want to move menu bars like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Unity_2D_with_KDE.png
<legolas> can you answer me?
<BluesKaj> legolas, not many here use unity
<legolas> what?
<BluesKaj> this kubuntu (KDE), ask in #ubuntu for unity support
<BluesKaj> legolas,^
<legolas> no I want to add this to my kde :D
<legolas> I want to move my menu s to top
<BluesKaj> legolas, ok , try to drag it to the top
<legolas> do you want to say maximize it?
<BluesKaj> no ,left click hold the mouse button down and drag the panel
<genii-around> legolas: The way I told earlier works, I just tried. right-click on bar. Choose Panel Options...then Panel Settings ...Grab where it says Screen Edge and pull it wherever you want
<genii-around> BluesKaj: That doesn't work, I tried
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: you want to align the panel on some side of the screen?
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: legolas wants to put the panel on top and not bottom
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: he want the ubuntu like global menu on top
<legolas> yes I want like global menu
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around thanks
 * BluesKaj prefers the panel at the bottom
<legolas> where is panel option?
<BluesKaj> I can't seem grab it with the options open anyway
<BluesKaj> side panels are annoying to me as well
<legolas> where is grab?
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: right click the bottom panel
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: you want just the global menus on top right?
<legolas> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: create a new panel
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: right click on the desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: select unlock in the context menu if locked
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: select add panel , and in that select empty panel
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: done?
<legolas> what is 'bottom panel'?
<legolas> can you number them? only make a new empty panel?
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: only empty panel
<legolas> then.....
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: done?
<legolas> I have only a empty panel
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: right click the panel and select add widgets
<legolas> ok
<legolas> then
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: in that select window menu bar
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: in that select window menu bar widget
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: thats all
<legolas> I don't have
<legolas> that
<BluesKaj> legolas, like this , http://imagebin.org/220219 ..use ctrl - to make the image smaller , since I use a large screen monitor
<legolas> but where is global menu? BlueKaj?
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: did you search for menu in the add widgets?
<BluesKaj> on the left ebd of the panel
<BluesKaj> rnd
<BluesKaj> oops ..end
<legolas> phonix_firebrd yes
<BluesKaj> mine doesn't use the kmenu , I'm using the takeoff version
<legolas> aha application menu launcher
<legolas> tnx
<BluesKaj> yes
<legolas> one moment
<legolas> tnx
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: try after installing the kdeplasma-addons package
<BluesKaj> my sytem tray got moved to the pager area by mistake during my fiddling around , normally it's beside the clock , but that's immaterial
<legolas> :D
<phoenix_firebrd> legolas: done?
<BluesKaj> legolas, have you installed kubuntu-desktop or have you just installed kde in ubuntu
<gem_> hi
<gem_> anyone know where i can find teh "mic-boost" switch?
<gem_> an the other "switches" on the soundcard?
<BluesKaj> gem_,open alsamixer in the terminal , check the controls there
<arian--> guys , when I restart my computer my display setting go to default :( what can i do ?(i have 2 monitors.
<gem_> @BluesKaj thank U, but... there ist a mix-boost entra but i cant switch it(on/of) an ist only this button(where are the others?
<gem_> maybee this is the wron channel, sorry...but i use mint 13 with KDE(i dont know why there are no switches 4 the sondcard(before i use kubuntu 8.04 and i only have to configure kmix...)
<BluesKaj> gem , kmix , the little speaker icon in the panel
<gem_> jes
<gem_> but no switches
<arian--> can you answer?
<arian--> guys , when I restart my computer my display setting go to default :( what can i do ?(i have 2 monitors.)
<genii-around> arian--: I would suggest Settings...System Settings... Startup and Shutdown ... Session Management... And either have Restore Previous Session, or else Restore Manually Saved Session ( and then later when things are how you like, Kmenu button..Leave..Save Sesssion )
<BluesKaj> gem in alsamixer F5, that's all I know about ...what do you mean by switches?
<gem_> @BluesKaj sorry 4 my bad englisch, my german is better...
<gem_> nuja
<arian--> thank you. geini-around
<gem_> switches i know: mic-boost, 3D, digital?,... i habe these switches on kmix in kubuntu 8.04 but i cant find thme  now in mint13 with kde
<gem_> maybee a mint problem?
<phoenix_firebrd> gem_: its a soundcard specific option
<gem_> i cann see, in alsa-mixer a mic-boost "entry?" but its red and i cant toggel it
<phoenix_firebrd> gem_: can you paste a snapshot?
<BluesKaj> gem sorry we don't support mint here , it may be different
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<gem_> from alsamixer?
<phoenix_firebrd> gem_: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> gem_: come to kde channel
<gem_> ok B, maybe its mintluesKaj
<gem_> i will join kde channel
<gem_> mompl
<BluesKaj> or mint channel
<BluesKaj> gem ask here , ##linuxmint
<BluesKaj> gem_, ^
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: can i pm you?
<BluesKaj> about ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: irc
<BluesKaj> ok
<arian--> excuse me , I restarted and my displays re defaulted.
<arian--> what can i do
<genii-around> arian--: How are you setting the screen size to what you like after you are booted?
<arian--> what , my english is not advance can you say this easily
<arian--> ?
<genii-around> arian--: How you make screen as you like?
<BluesKaj> !cloak > phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd, please see my private message
<arian--> from the display    (setting)
<arian--> manually
<genii-around> Hm
<arian--> ??
<[Relic]> Any idea if the task manager panel that shows open app will actually ever work properly w/o stacking things up that shouldn't be in the same space?
<genii-around> arian--: When screen is how you like, please in Konsole: xrandr        And result to http://pastebin.com/
<arian--> ok
<arian--> http://pastebin.com/fjJ7XpTy
<arian--> genii-around: this is that : http://pastebin.com/fjJ7XpTy
<genii-around> arian--: Yes. Please to be patient, i am not just here but at my work also
<arian--> what?
<arian--> OK
<BluesKaj> arian--, he's at his job and , is busy at times , so please have patience
<nikos_> hey, I'm quite stupid.
<nikos_> I downloaded a tar.gz archive
<nikos_> I unpacked it to a folder I made.
<nikos_> I tried to click on the icon to run the program but nothing happens.
<nikos_> Is it not possible to run a program clicking icon ???
<phoenix_firebrd> nikos_: if it is a pure source, you cant
<DarthFrog> nikos_:  Two possibilities occur to me.  One, you don't have permission to run that program.  Two, it might not be marked as executable.
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: ok, thx. No it is not source code.
<phoenix_firebrd> nikos_:  did you set the executable flag?
<nikos_> DarthFrog: yes, it is exe file.
<DarthFrog> exe files are Windows, not Linux.
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: about premission I have no idea.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: wrong
<nikos_> But I don't get any message about it.
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: executable flag ?
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: Sorry but what is that ?
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: executable file is a general name
<phoenix_firebrd> nikos_: right click the file and select properties
<genii-around> arian--: You need to do this way: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Setting_xrandr_commands_in_.xprofile    but with this in the file:  xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x800 &  xrandr --output VGA1 --mode  1024x768  &
<artao> hai. fresh install of the drivers for my newly installed GeForce GTX560 Ti PCI-e card .... ... previously had an ATI x600 in here ... .... um ... for some reason, the display settings won't let me choose a monitor refresh rate above 51hz ... i know for a FACT this monitor can do 75hz @ 1280x1024 ... what gives?
<phoenix_firebrd> nikos_: in the permissions tab, tick the executable option
<artao> i "think" i installed the correct drivers .. i installed nvidia current
<nikos_> sorry, back now. had to do something.
<genii-around> artao: That's usually the one, yes. So long as you have kernel headers it should install OK
<artao> never mind. ... i found the nividia settings manager .. that let me fix it
<artao> =D
<artao> ... i'd mistyped nvidia at first <oops>
<artao> in the app search thingy that  is
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: is executable is marked.
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: or selected.
<phoenix_firebrd> nikos_: i cant understand you
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: in permissions
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: is executable is marked so that should be all good.
<phoenix_firebrd> nikos_: it should be marked
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: maybe it is just not working with kubuntu.
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: from the sites it says its been tested and working with ubuntu.ø
<nikos_> phoenix_firebrd: I thought it would work with kubuntu too, but maybe not.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: can you help nikos_?
<nikos_> by the way, kubuntu is way nice. I love it .
<Daskreech> nikos_: New to linux?
<nikos_> Daskreech: kind of.
<Daskreech> nikos_: ok well in Linux all files are the same for the most part
<nikos_> I been using ubuntu before, but started to hate it when they changed interface
<Daskreech>  you can make any file an executable
<Daskreech> anytime you copy a file esp from an archive or something it loses it's executable marking
<Daskreech> As a safety precaution
<arian--> genii-around: can you say what most i do step by step?
<nikos_> http://www.sqrxz.de/sqrxz-3/sqrxz-3-download/
<nikos_> if someone has time, this is the game I'm trying to run.
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, he extracted the file into a folder that he created
<artao> ok. perhaps i didn't fix it ... the "resize and rotate" taskbar thingy is STILL only seeing 51hz as the max refresh rate
<nikos_> I downloaded the Linux version.
<nikos_> It is both 32 and 64 bit versions. I ran 32bit since that is what I'm using.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I know I was just explaining what's happening
<artao> i guess i have no idea what refresh I'm actually running at here then .... do i hafta leave the nvidia settings thingy open? ... should i NOT be running the "resize and rotate" taskbar thingy?
<nikos_> but nothing happen clicking the executable
<genii-around> arian--: echo "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x800 &  xrandr --output VGA1 --mode  1024x768  &" > /home/$(whoami)/.xprofile        then: chmod +x /home/$(whoami)/.xprofile
<BluesKaj> ok , Daskreech
<nikos_> Daskreech: The archive is quite small
<Daskreech> nikos_: ok so when you extract it you can make it executable again by looking at the properties and marking executable on the permissions
<nikos_> Daskreech: executable again ?
<artao> yeah ... xrandr isn't seeing 75hz as a possible option for 1280x1024 ... the nvidia settings thingy says i can tho, as does my monitor
<nikos_> Daskreech: It is 2 executable files in the archive.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: is he missing wine>
<artao> i'm confused.
<nikos_> Daskreech: 32- bit version and 64-bit.
<Daskreech> nikos_: I'm just explaining :) do you have a README in the archive? I'm getting it now so I'll tell you in a moment
<nikos_> Daskreech: ah, thx :D
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: is he missing wine?
<nikos_> Daskreech: yes it is readme.
<nikos_> Daskreech: I opened that one.
<nikos_> Daskreech: no problem.
<nikos_> Daskreech: it is the exe file that is not responding.
<artao> verdammt this is freakin frustrating!!! hello???
<Daskreech> nikos_: are you in dolphin?
<nikos_> Daskreech: sorry
<nikos_> Daskreech: what is taht.
<artao> i would expect a modern vid card such as this GTX560 Ti to just work. ... apparently not tho ... not under linux <sigh>
<nikos_> that
<Daskreech> nikos_: the File manager
<nikos_> Daskreech: ah, ok
<nikos_> Daskreech: I started it now.
<Daskreech> nikos_: Alright :) browse to the directory and press F4
<Daskreech> a terminal will open at the bottom
<Daskreech> in that type ./sqrxz3_ubuntu32
<artao> i am aware that there's ... "issues" ... between linux and nvidia ... is THIS what they're talking about?
<Daskreech> Let me know what happens
<nikos_> Daskreech: ah cool.
<nikos_> Daskreech: that opens the console.
<arian--> OK i did that
<nikos_> Daskreech: ./sqrxz3_ubuntu32: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nikos_> Daskreech: I don't have SDL installed or what.
<artao> genii-around: any tips on getting this setup to work as expected?
<nikos_> Daskreech: SDL.libs
<Daskreech> nikos_: yeah that's what I figured
<artao> the nvidia panel is saying I'm running at 75hz ... the "resize and rotate' KDE taskbar app is saying i'm running at 50hz ... um, WHAT????
<artao> O.o <grrrr>
<artao> xrandr says 75hz @ 1280x1024 isn't even an option
<genii-around> arian--: You can manually add modes with xrandr
<genii-around> artao:  You can manually add modes with xrandr
<artao> i seriously hope i don't have to manually add 1280x1024@75hz
<Daskreech> nikos_: install libsdl1.2debian
<artao> that. is. lame.
<artao> :(
<artao> <sigh> fine <grumble>
<nikos_> Daskreech: how do I do that. sorry for being so lame
<artao> let me see if i can remember how to do that
<artao> ummm
<artao> xrandr --addmode 1280 1024 75 ... yes?
<genii-around> artao: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html shows some tools and syntax
<genii-around> Work, afk
<nikos_> Daskreech: I'
<nikos_> sorry
<nikos_> Daskreech: I'm in Muon now.
<nikos_> Daskreech: Lots of SDL stuff.
<nikos_> Daskreech: ah, found it :)
<nikos_> Daskreech: Thx man.
<nikos_> oh
<Daskreech> nikos_: If you would like to find out which package works with which file you can use apt-file or youcan go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and put the name of the file in the second seach box
<nikos_> libSDL_mixer I need too.
<Daskreech> nikos_: That one is easier. it'scalled libsdl-mixer :)
<BluesKaj> might need ia32-libs , if he's running a 65bit system
<nikos_> Daskreech: hehe, yes found it.
<nikos_> Daskreech: yeah works now :D
<artao> genii-around: but why is the nvidia panel seeing 75hz as an option? this is very confusing. ... the nvidia settings says i AM running 75hz
<nikos_> Daskreech: thx, a lot :D
<BluesKaj> errn 64 bit :)
<Daskreech> nikos_: Sure. do you know how to run a file from teh command line?
<nikos_> Daskreech: nope ?
<artao> am i perhaps having this issue because i'm using a DVI>VGA adaptor ... I'm guessing it's not reading the EIDE data from the monitor correctly
<Daskreech> nikos_: ok if you are in the same directory as a file that you want to run you can put ./ infront of it to run it
<nikos_> Daskreech: ah nice thx.
<artao> genii-around: xrandr --output default --refresh 75
<artao> gives me "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<artao> "
<artao> what the HECK does that mean?
<Daskreech> Normally the command line will give you a lot more errors so you can figure out what's going on
<genii-around> Back
<genii-around> artao: I don't know offhand what that error means, although I've seen it before
<artao> BOY this is irritating
<genii-around> artao: Why not try specifying the device like VGA0 or whatever it's actually using
<artao> xrandr is only seeing the display as "default" if i'm understanding it correctly
<genii-around> artao: What is the result of just: xrandr        byt itself?
<artao> umm
<artao> i'll pastebinit
<artao> hold on
<genii-around> artao: OK
<artao> gotta install pastebinit quick
<genii-around> Coffee, back 2-3 minute
<BluesKaj> or add pastebin plugin to firefox :)
<artao> mmmm cofffeeeeee .... ... i just drained my cold-steeped coffee today ... steeped for 2 days
<artao> can't use a firefox plugin from the CLI BluesKaj =]
<artao> ok genii-around, here's what just "xrandr" gives me :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085140/
<artao> interestingly, that error "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<artao> " also showed up, but didn't get piped to pastebinit for some reason
<artao> fighting with linux is certainly NOT what i wanted to do as first order of business today <sigh>
<genii-around> Yes, odd it just says "default" as device
<artao> i haven't even done my wake-up internetting yet >.>
<genii-around> artao: Do you have something like a dvi to vga converter between the computer and the monitor?
<Daskreech> nikos_: Enjoy
<artao> yes
<BluesKaj> copy and paste
<genii-around> artao: Then that's why
<artao> none of my monitors is DVI capable
<artao> um. WHAT???
<artao> tell me i can fix it ... O.O
<artao> without buying a new monitor
<artao> <facepalm>
 * artao shakes his head
 * artao sighs
<genii-around> artao: The capabilities of the monitor cannot be queried, so system does not know what it is, what it can display, etc
<artao> win 7 has no problem with it
<artao> >.>
<genii-around> artao: I think if you just manually add the modes, see if they become usable
<artao> nor did my previous vid card, an ati x600 .. also using DVI>VGA adapter
<artao> i'll try
<artao> i think i'm going to pause this for now tho and get on with my wake-up
<artao> this is already upping my irritation level today
<BluesKaj> artao, which graphics card/
<artao> geforce GTX560 Ti
<artao> i'm going to do this later ... too early in my day to start screaming
<BluesKaj> artao, did you install the recommeded driver in jockey/additional drivers
<artao> i ... have no idea
<artao> what's jockey?
<artao> i went into Muon package manager and installed nvidia current, the nvidia settings panel ...
<BluesKaj> artao, kmenu apps>system>addtitional drivers
<artao> removed all my ATI drivers ..
<genii-around> artao: You can also look up the specs for your particular monitor(s) at http://www.monitorworld.com/monitors_home.html and then double check all the xrandr modes between what the card can do and what the monitor can do
<artao> oh. it's seeing what the monitor model is just fine
<artao> i know the monitor's specs
<artao> it just thinks the max refresh reate is 51hz
<artao> altho the nvidia settings panel lets me set it to 75hz
<artao> looking in jockey now
<artao> ok. i see there IS a newer driver. post release updates. installing.
<artao> thx BluesKaj =] and genii-around =]
<artao> i DO love linux, but sometimes i just wanna punch it :P
<artao> i only installed win 7 for gaming
<BluesKaj> artao, thank me when it works for you :)
<L3top> artao: When you say you removed all your ATI drivers... what does this mean? Had you installed fglrx?
<L3top> artao: If so, there are additional steps you need to take.
<BluesKaj> L3top, probly ati onboard
<artao> pretty sure i did, ya .... just searched muon package manage for ati and uninstalled everything ... i'll double check quick
<artao> um ... what "additional steps" :S
<artao> yeah. fglrx is gone
<artao> ok. jockey wants me to reboot. brb.
<L3top> artao: the fglrx driver makes changes which cause conflicts that simply removing the driver does not solve. This is the best way to change chipsets from fglrx. http://pastebin.com/0JndHFPK
<artao> oh cripes :\
<artao> crap
<artao> L3top, am I going to hafta remove my nvidia drivers first for that?
<BluesKaj> no
<artao> k ... this is way more of a PITA than i expected
<artao> wait, what am i saying. .... fighting with linux is FUN!!!! =}
<genii-around> artao: That's the spirit!
<artao> ok. i ran all those commands
<artao> rebooting .... again again.
<Lymphocyte> will kubuntu get calligra suite 2.4.3?
<genii-around> !info calligra quantal
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): integrated work applications suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 66 kB
<genii-around> Lymphocyte: Seems like not right away at least
<Lymphocyte> so i have to compile it then?
<Daskreech> Lymphocyte: It's probably in a PPA
<genii-around> Daskreech: Looks like, yes
<Lymphocyte> are ppas created by kubuntu developers?
<genii-around> Not necessarily
<Daskreech> Lymphocyte: the one we are speaking about it
<Daskreech> is
<Daskreech> but not always (in fact most likely not) true
<genii-around> Daskreech: Although I see "failed to build" on one of them right now for it
 * genii-around sips coffee and stares at Riddell
<Daskreech> Lymphocyte: I'd go with may not ship with it. It will be available. Expect it as standard by the time 13.04 is in beta
<Riddell> genii-around: what's up?
<Daskreech> Riddell: calligra will ship with at least version 2.4.3 in 12.10 ?
<Lymphocyte> may i ask why something that is released now wont make it into 13.04?
<artao> well, i'm gonna stop fighting with this for now ... it's affecting my outlook for the day negatively
<Riddell> Daskreech: it's on 2.5 beta currently
<Lymphocyte> also i want to disable backup files in caligra words, but i cant find how to confiure caligra
<Riddell> Lymphocyte: 2.4.3 is in kubuntu-ppa updates
<genii-around> Riddell: We had a Q about Calligra 2.4.3, looks like you're the guy with the PPA, etc ( although currently shows FTB )
<L3top> artao: Your choice to be sure, and I understand your frustration... but when you want to pick up again, ping me. I deal with these little things rather a lot.
<Lymphocyte> Riddell: does that mean i have to enable testing?
<Lymphocyte> testing repo
<artao> cool thx L3top .. i'll remember that and do so =D thx
<artao> parting channel for now. bbl.
<Riddell> Lymphocyte:  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Riddell> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install calligra
<Riddell> Lymphocyte: and let me know if it works
<Daskreech> Lymphocyte: No one packages it?
<Lymphocyte> Riddell: i would test it no but, i have class in 10 mins, i will just pm you later and let you know if it works
<genii-around> Riddell: Thank you sir for responding, I know your time is much in demand
<Daskreech> Riddell: while you are here do you have any issues in Kmail 4.8.90 not recognizing nepomuk ?
<Daskreech> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/10/plasma-desktopvl1792.png
<Daskreech>  is what I have
<Riddell> Daskreech: hmm I don't much use kmail I have to say
<Riddell> Daskreech: does nepomuk work in other places?
<Daskreech> Let me pull up dolphin
<Daskreech> Hmm no stars
<Daskreech> Guess not
<Daskreech> Thought that was working before I rebooted
<Daskreech> Ok let me try get that sorted
<Daskreech> thanks
<Daskreech> Gues that broke at some point
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yeah , it's unfortunate about kmail ...had it working fine then after an upgrade to 4.8 something it started segfaulting on every click
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I really need to get the kontact folks to sit with you. You've hit like every bug in Kmail I'm sure they would have a faster cycle of testing if you just started sitting with them and cursing everytime Kmail breaks
<Daskreech> Oooooooh he did it again. What happened this time?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, well, i hate to admit , I've just run out of patience .,..waas getting bugreport emails 5-6 /day with the bug being listed as a dupe everytime ..like nobody could be bothered to work on the bugs ...as if they sumarily are dismissed
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: as a sort of backup to that I can't get the Kontact people to sit with you they don't seem interested
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I'm not either ..besides Idon't really need an email client with a database attached and serch options etc ..thunderbird fills the bill ...scuse the pun :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: :-) You heard that Mozilla stopped active development on that?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, no I didn't hear that , that's unfortunate
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, don't tell me I'm going to have to start searching for another email client , just after I've gotten rid of my gmail addiction
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Well It's still going to be available
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, ok , good to hear
<Daskreech> they will do security updates just no new features
<genii-around> There are some projects that were abandoned for pretty much years before they dropped them from repos
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL , gotta switch to the local news
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: pip?
<c_smith> Hi, Amarok isn't playing my music, every time I double click it to play it, nothing happens, and everytime I press play, nothing happens. is there something I can do to fix this? it had been crashing a quite a bit (it would crash at the end of the song 4 out of 5 times.) so I cleared all the configuration.
<c_smith> update: I got an SQL error in Amarok. >.<
<phoenix_firebrd> c_smith: that happens when some song file in the collections folder is moved and the amarok scanner gives that message
<phoenix_firebrd> i having a problem generating gpg fingerprint
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: rule of thumb. Use your thumb for fingerprints
<phoenix_firebrd> :D
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<phoenix_firebrd> i thought of using ffmpegthumbs
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> What's the problem?
<hellslinger> has anyone else noticed that the spacing between letters isn't exactly right in kde 4.8?
<hellslinger> in the titlebar that is
<hellslinger> it's as if font rendering for the window decorations is different from the rest of the controls...
#kubuntu 2012-07-11
<anja_versus> hellslinger: the title bars look fine to me, but the process list in ksysguard has odd letter spacing
<hellslinger> anja_versus: what kind of video card/driver are you running and what are your font settings, if you don't mind me asking?
<anja_versus> nvidia driver, slight hinting, rgba subpixel order
<hellslinger> interesting, for some reason on my laptop and media center PC with intel/oss drivers looks perfect, but I have 2 desktops with nvidia cards that have never looked exactly right
<anja_versus> hm. I could try it with the nouveau driver to check, but that one doesn't work for me for other reasons. as long as it's just ksysguard I don't really mind
<hellslinger> I've tried nouveau as well, no difference noticed
<hellslinger> I should try it again just to see
<drox> how do i do to impost the icc how predifinit profile icc for monitor
<drox> ?
<what_if> I just installed the Kubuntu MAC image and it does not boot. Sits at blinking cursor. Ideas?
<what_if> Must I install GRUB separate / manually?
<what_if> (crickets)
<BarkingFish> morning guys, anyone know where I can find a font package that displays burmese script?
<genii-around> I really should get some more hands-on with installing on Macs
<BarkingFish> morning genii-around :)
<genii-around> Hi BarkingFish!
<BarkingFish> you wouldn't happen to know the answer to my question above, would you please?
<BarkingFish> I'm working on Wikipedia, we have a new user whose name is in the Myanmar/Burmese script - but I can't communicate with them or list what their actual name should be, due to not having that font installed - when I copy/paste it, all I get is a row of blocks like this: ဟန္ၿဖိဳးေအာင္
<what_if> Has anyone here ever gotten the latest Kubuntu MAC install to work...
<what_if> I think they forgot GRUB
<what_if> at least GRUB2... which is required
<c2tarun> Amarok not playing mp3s even after installing the plugins, can anyone please help me with this?
<c2tarun> I am using audacious now.
 * c2tarun just tried clementine :) loving it
<Daskreech> c2tarun: #amarok might be able to help if you like
<Kuri92> Hello
<Linuxephus> Is there a built-in light version desktop for Kubuntu 12.04? I could've sworn there was, but I'm damned if I can find it.
<Daskreech> kde-minimal ?
<Linuxephus> Daskreech: I'm not actually sure. I could have sworn Kubuntu 12.04 had something similar to Gnome's fallback (Classic) DE for less than stellar performing video cards.
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: Well it doesn't need the video card soooo not sure why it would need a different DE for that
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: You have something that's slow?
<Linuxephus> Daskreech: Let me rephrase this...Are you aware of any KDE light variation desktop? Not a different DE, merely a less resource hungry KDE version for Kubuntu 12.04. I could've sworn They had something like that built in for the newest LTS Release.
<Linuxephus> No, not me in particular.
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: Do you mean the low fat settings?
<Linuxephus> Yes!
<Daskreech> !info kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<Linuxephus> I was mentioning something like that to a freind on Mumble, but couldn't remember the exact description for it.
<ubottu> kubuntu-low-fat-settings (source: kubuntu-low-fat-settings): Default settings for Kubuntu Low Fat setups. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.10ubuntu3 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Linuxephus> My humble thanks Daskreech.
<Daskreech> Welcome
<rbag> hi
<Daskreech> Hello
<MattQC> hello
<hyoyeon> hey
<rethus> i still can not connect with kontact to google-calendar. i got a token error...
<rethus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi-googledata/+bug/1022698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1022698 in akonadi-googledata (Ubuntu) ""Parsing token page failed" error on google authentication" [Undecided,New]
<rethus> this seems to be exactly my problem too
<rethus> i have add this to my sourcelist: https://code.launchpad.net/~benoitg/+archive/akonadigoogle-daily
<rethus> but the actual version-number is below the one shown on this page... and munon doesn't give me an upgrade for it
<hyoyeon> NTFS signiture is missing, failed to mount /dev/loop1 :: When I run the command : mount -o loop,offset=32256 \
<hyoyeon>    -t ntfs /nebula/hda_dd.image /mnt                  - Would anyone have any advice?
<Mamarok> rethus: did you add it as the Precise source or maybe the Oneiric one?
<rethus> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-ur3128%0A
<rethus> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-ae3128%0A
<rethus> you see only snapshot 176 are shown... not the much mor actual versions like described on the page
<rethus> Mamarok: any idea?
<Mamarok> on which page, Launchpad?
<rethus> jes
 * Mamarok tries to install it
<Mamarok> you did update your sources I presume?
<rethus> you mean apt-get update
<rethus> yes more than once
<Mamarok> well, I assume the PPA has a problem, you should file a report to the owner of the PPA
<Mamarok> just send him a mail
<Mamarok> I only get version 176 as well for precise, so his PPA is defective
<summentier> Hi everybody! One question regarding the search in KMail 4.8.4 (kubuntu precise): Can I somehow tweak the behaviour of  the search bar to mimic  GMail's mail search, i.e. search all folders and  also search the complete message (I am aware that this is available through  "Edit > Find messages")?
<Mamarok> summentier: did you try the settings?
<Mamarok> summentier: ?
<summentier> Yeah I did, either I overlooked it or I don't get it :)
<summentier> Can you give me a hint where to look?
<Mamarok> in the settings in Misc, try the option "Loop in all folders", the default is "Do not loop"
<Mamarok> that is the only tweak I can imagine to help
<summentier> IMHO that only changed the way kubuntu discovers unread messages.  It did not have any effect  on the search bar.
<Mamarok> and your mail is indexed by nepomuk?
<Mamarok> that should search in all folders
<summentier> Yes, I think so. At least when I try "Edit > Find messages..." then it (correctly) searches through all my messages in all folders (if I tick the corresponding option).
<summentier> I think that out of speed considertions, the search bar only searches through the current folder and only searches subjects and sender.
<summentier> But this is not very useful for me, because I usually only remember what's *in* the mail, not its subject line. So I end up doing a "deep" search via "Edit > Find messages..." all the time, so thats why...
<hateball> summentier: what if you search using krunner rather than inside KMail ?
<summentier> @hateball Now that's a useful feature, I didn't know it could do that!
<hateball> krunner is best of best <3
<summentier> I think I will never have to open kmail anymore ;) - thanks a lot!
<arian__> ?????????????????????
<arian__> I want to unistall complety kde (i tried but I have that on light dm  :( )
<arian__> what can i do
<arian__> ?
<arian__> ?????????
<arian__> ??????????
<arian__> ??????????
<FloodBotK1> arian__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaquin> Hello everybody
<joaquin> somebody know how to make default option to open magnet links in onqueror with transmission-qt?
<joaquin> somebody know how to make default option to open magnet links in konqueror with transmission-qt?
<gimli> hello guys
<aragorn> hello guys
<aragorn> can i ask my ques?
<aragorn> ?
<aragorn> please help
<arian_> #ubuntu
<hyoyeon> nickname Kehe
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<hyoyeon> Morning
<arian_> #ubuntu ? is ther ubuntu irc?
<cypher-neo> Hi there, I just installed the kscreensavers-gl-extra package, but none of the new screensavers are showing up in the screensaver menu. Is there something else I have to do to enable them?
<BarkingFish> hi guys. Anybody know what the default audio device is in Kubuntu? The equivalent of whatever /dev/dsp is for Gnome, please?
<Joit> BarkingFish:  i got hw:0,0 in vlc
<Joit> or hw:0,2
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> Basically, I'm trying to set up Kino, which is a video editor, and was built for gnome.  I have Gnome's base installed, but the audio is trying to go via /dev/dsp, and I'm getting nothing whatsoever.
<BarkingFish> I want to try sending the audio to a different audio device
<Joit> BarkingFish:  you can look at the folder, what you got there, but i think you been close with /dev/sda0
<Joit> no wrong, thats sata seems
<BarkingFish> /dev/sda is a hard disk :)
<Joit> i am trying ls -l /dev/sda
<Joit> i am trying ls -l /dev/snd !
<Joit> gives me crw-rw---T+ 1 root audio 116,  7 Jul 11 16:56 controlC0
<Joit> crw-rw---T+ 1 root audio 116,  6 Jul 11 16:56 hwC0D0
<Joit> and some more
<Joit> may look at the folder /dev/snd
<Kvaks> I'm looking for an alternative to Digikam to manage my photos. Recommendations? I love Lightroom for Windows, with virtual collections and non-destructive editing, but I'm interesting in trying anything.
<BluesKaj> Kvaks, manages your photos , in what manner exactly , gwenview is a usable app for simple photo tasks
<Kvaks> Import Canon RAW files, preferably have the two mentioned features: virtual collections (not bound to folders and physical file copies) and non-destructive editing. Especially the former.
<Kvaks> I wanted to like Digikam, but it has a lot of features I don't need and none of the features I'd like it to have...
<BluesKaj> virtual collections (not bound to folders and physical file copies) ?..sorry I don't understand what that means
<mkpaa> I suppose there still is no tool available for iphoto to digikam migration? It is again time to do that.
<Kvaks> So you have files in folders. Some photo managers focus the browsing/organizing on that structure (but may also allow browsing by date, etc). Virtual collections are just collections of pointers to photos regardless of where they are physically localed on the file system. Very handy IMO.
<Kvaks> /s/some/most
<Kvaks> Organizing by physical folders is sort of primitive. I almost might as well just use Dolphin and its preview feature.
<BluesKaj> Kvaks, oh , links ..ok there is a "Free RAW converter and digital photo processing software" called "rawtherapee" in the repos
<BluesKaj> Kvaks, actually dolphin with gwenview handle my photos very well , simple annd easy IMO
<BluesKaj> ok BB; stuff to do for a few
<Kvaks> Checking out rawtherapee, thanks.
<Daskreech> http://lifehacker.com/5877908/the-best-photo-management-app-for-linux
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yes , he was using digikam , but was looking for an alternative.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Just saying :)
<Daskreech> I'm almost certain Digikam has virtual collections with the tagging
<BluesKaj> tried it once and agree with the assessment : "its interface is cluttered, confusing, and really overwhelming to new or casual users."
<Kvaks>  Daskreech, yeah you can sort of fake it with tagging, but it's a poor replacement for proper virtual collections such as Lightroom has.
<Daskreech> Kvaks: I've never hit a high point in Photo management despite my efforts but I'd say jump into #digikam and speak with them THey do care greatly about the application and may at least be able to tell you what's on the roadmap.
<BluesKaj> tries to doi too much without any expalnation of it's various functions ..i guess apro photographe would understand it'd GUI better than a layman
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: That's kinda the audience for it
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Daskreech> Hello
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: hi
<jo13> hey
<phoenix_firebrd> jayne: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<JewProducer> hi
<babalu> i installed default-jre (on kubuntu), but i'm still getting this error when trying to run a java program: http://pastebin.com/32aQ0SXR
<daniekl> why not trying executing my konsole: java <program_name>
<babalu> this is not my program and it's being run by a script
<babalu> oh he left :/
<babalu> daniekl:
<babalu> this is not my program and it's being run by a script
<daniekl> by a script?
<babalu> yes a bash script: http://pastebin.com/jCiSxhh1
<daniekl> I mean, I execute java programs (.class and .jar) by java on tty
<babalu> daniekl: i got the program there: http://www.uppaal.org/download/registration.php?id=5&subid=2
<babalu> they said i need to run this bash script in order to run their program
<genii-around> Hm, cygwin
<daniekl> what the program does
<daniekl> ?
<babalu> genii-around: they have binaries for both linux/windows
<babalu> daniekl: it's a reachability/safety checker for timed games
<babalu> "To run UPPAAL-TIGA on Linux systems run the tiga script." (in the readme file of the program)
<babalu> (the tiga script is the script i pastebined)
<babalu> is it normal that none of the variables $CLASSPATH $JAVA_HOME $JAVA_PATH are defined for me?
<daniekl> I sopouse u installed java and executed the program by "sg <the script>", isn't it?
<babalu> daniekl: ye it looks like java is installed, and i run the script by just by ./script
<daniekl> Then the problem is that u have to define them
<babalu> actually the program runs well, up until i go in the "Simulator" tab, and it crashes and i get this error
<daniekl> could you send it againg please
<babalu> http://www.uppaal.org/download/registration.php?id=5&subid=2 it's free it doesn't require a valid email
<daniekl> not the program, the fail
<babalu> http://pastebin.com/32aQ0SXR
<daniekl> thanks
<babalu> what should my JAVA_HOME and CLASSPATH be?
<daniekl> MOther of fails!!
<daniekl> the JAVA_HOME is the path were java is installes
<babalu> daniekl: i set JAVA_HOME and CLASSPATH but i'm still getting the same problem
<babalu> echo $JAVA_HOME returns /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386                                        echo $CLASSPATH returns /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/lib/
<daniekl> okay, I see its a problem with swing, I hope...
<daniekl> By the way, report the bug, cuz I run out of minds
<babalu> at org.freehep.graphics2d.VectorGraphics.create(VectorGraphics.java:393)
<babalu> maybe the problem is from this weird class?
<babalu> there are some freehep jars in the /lib subdirectory of the program
<daniekl> maybe, its a 136 lines java excetion, i think it could be everything
<daniekl> I wonder they didn't use the official 2d graphical libs
<daniekl> buit i don't know why
<genii-around> Looking at http://java.freehep.org/vectorgraphics/Manual.html  and then the results of apt-cache search vector| grep java makes me think you may need something from that list
<babalu> genii-around: but the jar files are provided in the zip of the program
<babalu> only problem is that they didn't specify the classpath to contains those jar files maybe?
<genii-around> babalu: Probably looking in  /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/lib/ and not finding
<babalu> yes, but the jar is in the local lib
<babalu> i mean, in my ~/src/ where i unzipped the file
<daniekl> someone knows what means splash in spanish?
<babalu> no sorry :(
<babalu> so how do i add all the jar's in lib to the classpath?
<daniekl> umm, thats could be the point
<daniekl> so. cp jars_path/* CLASSPATH
<babalu> seriously that works?
<babalu> no: CLASSPATH is not a directory
<daniekl> no funcking idea, try after making some backups
<daniekl> u said "echo $CLASSPATH returns /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/lib/"
<daniekl> so CLASSPATH is a directory
<babalu> ah, $CLASSPATH then ^^
<genii-around> babalu: Maybe add -cp to the bash script where it runs the java fro.. like java $JAVA_DEF -jar "$JAR" --enginePath "$ENGINE" $*    into java -cp $JAVA_DEF -jar "$JAR" --enginePath "$ENGINE" $*
<daniekl> yeah, my fault
<daniekl> no, no, check the bash file
<daniekl> it asks for java 6
<daniekl> not 7, which is your curretn java installation
<babalu> genii-around: what is cp supposed to do? i still have the same error
<daniekl> it copy files to one path to another
<daniekl> I think you need java6
<babalu> daniekl: no i meant the -cp option of java
<babalu> hm ok i'll try with java6
<daniekl> oh sorry, i didn't know there was a -cp option for java
<genii-around> babalu: According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=500943681947320753af629512c59377&p=10857683&postcount=2  supposed to add whatever the path you are running the jarfile from into your c lasspath
<babalu> genii-around: ye but not the lib subdirectory + jar files inside?
<babalu> well, i put all the jars in my CLASSPATH, but it still doesn't work
<babalu> i'll try with java6
<genii-around> babalu: Not sure. I don't usually have a lot to do with java normally, so I'm basically just trying to look up stuff on the fly right now
<babalu> it's nice of you
<daniekl> babalu: well... I'm leaving, luck with java6. Bye
<babalu> btw the algorithms uppaal implements is also on-the-fly so i guess it's appropriate
<babalu> np, thanks for the help, see you
<babalu> genii-around: same problem with java6
<babalu> i mean it's a tool that's been around about 20years now, i don't get how i can't run it :/
<genii-around> babalu: Maybe try installing libfreehep-graphics2d-java   , the class "org.freehep.graphics2d.PixelGraphics2D" seems to be in there
<babalu> ye i installed libfreehep-* it gave me about 60mo of packages
<babalu> (installing)
<babalu> genii-around: where did it put the jar files though?
<babalu> i need to redefine my CLASSPATH?
<genii-around> babalu: Hang on
<genii-around> No no i don't think so
<babalu> (because it doesn't work as is)
<genii-around> babalu: When (k)ubuntu installs them from packages, the jar files are going into /usr/share/java/
<babalu> yes ok i see them
<genii-around> babalu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/libfreehep-graphics2d-java/filelist  also indicates a couple other paths but I'm not sure what this means
<babalu> genii-around: any other idea? :(
<babalu> funny, when we search "at org.freehep.graphics2d.VectorGraphics.create(VectorGraphics.java:393)" on google someone posted almost the same log one week ago
<genii-around> babalu: There seems to be not much online about it, yes. I am at the moment fresh out of ideas on the subject.
<babalu> it's ok thanks
<babalu> i'll tell you what i did in a few days if i get the answer
<genii-around> babalu: Ok, cool
<cbb> hello everyone
<Joit> hello cbb
<cbb> has anything interesting happened lately?
<Daskreech> cbb: Microsoft released a linux product :-o
<Avihay> Daskreech: what product is dat (that)?
<Daskreech> Skype :)
<Avihay> doh!
 * Avihay smacks himself in the forhead
<camilo> hello, when auto mounting an external disk I only have read only access,a ny one  had same issue?
<graft> anyone know how to setup ubuntuone on kde?
<camilo> have you try http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+One+Dolphin+Plugin?content=152035
<graft> no
<dmcoxfree> whats up with thw windows installer telling me metalink and therefore ISO not found?
<dmcoxfree> whats up with thw windows installer telling me metalink and therefore ISO not found?
<dmcoxfree> if the metalink does not point to a valid downloadable file whats the point in Ubuntu or any other window manager
<dmcoxfree> whats up with thw windows installer telling me metalink and therefore ISO not found?
<dmcoxfree> if the metalink does not point to a valid downloadable file whats the point in Ubuntu or any other window manager
#kubuntu 2012-07-12
<basoke> Okay, so I'm having a weird problem, when I open an openGL window, or the GIMP, the desktop gets all manner of hideous graphical spazms.
<Scunizi> Is there an easy way to unmount a SD card outside of opening Dolphin and doing it from there..?  Let's leave the cli out of responses please.. I know that one.
<Sentynel> Scunizi: does it appear in the device notifier in the system tray? if so there'll be an unmount button there
<Scunizi> good question.. haven't looked there. hang on
<Scunizi> Sentynel: yep.. I played with the little icon right next to its listing.  Although not very clear about what it does when looking at it, it appears to mount and unmount the card. Is that the easy location?
<Sentynel> Scunizi: that's the quickest gui way of mounting/unmounting I'm aware of
<Scunizi> I've been on this version of KDE for quite some time and never bothered to look there. Thanks! :)  and shame on me :-/
<alexis_> hola a todos
<alexis_> mis saludos, ya que soy nuevo en este IRC
<alexis_> Alguien me puede decir si ve lo que estoy escribiendo
<genii-around> Bleh I wrote out the entire !es | alexis_   thing too....
<genii-around> !es | alexis_
<ubottu> alexis_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Unit193> !es | alexis_
<genii-around> Unit193: Tie!
<alexis_> muchas gracias
<iharp> If I installed the latest flash plugin from adobe via a .deb package and then disabled my internal plugin on google chrome. How would I allow it to use the systems flash plugin?
<iharp> I understand there is some moving of files required
<eagles0513875> mission control i have a major problem. the problem is after yesterday's xorg update i have no visual on my display
<eagles0513875> any solutions
<eagles0513875> i get to the login screen but i get no desktop environment :-/
<eagles0513875> scratch that it seems to be working now
<aaron_> anybody about?
<eagles0513875> hey guys seems like after the xorg update yesterday that im only getting 1/4 of the full brightness on my display on my netbook
<eagles0513875> any ideas as to the cause of this issue
<systemclient> what is an easy way to get a DHCP Server running for eth0 for a LAN Party? I just need it for one event and want to start it manually. Can I set it in the network settings or do I have to install something?
<azevedo> Hello, someone else sow a KDE issue when you minimized some application?
<hateball> systemclient: you'd need to install a dhcpd, either dhcpd3 or dnsmasq is what I'd go with
<hateball> setting up dhcpd3 is pretty trivial, and you could change the daemon to start manually
<systemclient> hateball: okay, how would I set it up to start manually?
<systemclient> hateball: sysv-rc-conf?
<hateball> systemclient: this is a pretty good post http://askubuntu.com/a/20347
<systemclient> hateball: I'll look into that, thanks!
<hateball> I don't know which version you're on, I don't know if it's upstart in 12.04 as I've not used dhcpd on that
<hateball> if it's not, you'll want to use update-rc.d
<systemclient> hateball: I'll look into it, the askubuntu post is pretty  thorough
<systemclient> When I try to install packages, I am told that something is broken and packages are held. How can I upgrade all held packages?
<calcmandan> is there a kernel module that allows reading from a compact flash drive? When i put a micro sd card on my machine, it mounts fine. If i load a live disc, it won't see the same micro sd. i'm thinking kubuntu's live disc kernel doesn't have the module.
<hateball> systemclient: make sure you apt-get update first
<systemclient> hateball: I think I am missing the main repo … changed the mirror and I guess I messed that up
<hateball> systemclient: should be able to fix it with muon
<systemclient> i just copied the sources.list from the wiki, now it works again
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I installed apache web server in kubuntu
<mah454> but this command not work !
<mah454> invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<mah454> invoke-rc.d apache2 stop work ! but start not work !
<Avihay> mah454: try restart, it sometimes works when start won't
<Avihay> in some services
<blarf_> hi, if i want to use the open ati and nvidia driver with 3d support, do i need to do anything, like install something or change some config?
<Avihay> the open drivers are installed by default
<Avihay> as for 3d support, I've heard that the open drivers have some issues
<Avihay> but I wouldn't really know
<blarf_> ok?
<aboudreault> damn... tired of my Kubuntu :( everything crash when I tried to get back from sleep
<BlaXpirit> and the "something crashed" icon just doesn't go away
<aboudreault> no, I have to restart kdm
<BlaXpirit> 12.04 is a disaster compared to 11.10
<aboudreault> for the sleep issue, yes.
<BlaXpirit> also bluetooth stopped working
<BlaXpirit> also printer server stopped working
<BlaXpirit> constant crashes
<BlaXpirit> package managing issues
<BlaXpirit> and they dared to call it LTS
<aboudreault> I've noticed the printer issue too. it tooks 2 hours to print 5 pages
<BlaXpirit> on my laptop i did distribution upgrade, things go even worse than on clean install which i have on the PC
<aboudreault> now, when I boot. akonadi is taking my whole 8GB of ram
<BlaXpirit> one of the first things i do in kubuntu is to disable akonadi and nepomuk crap
<Avihay> stop using Muon?
<BlaXpirit> Muon is actually great
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BlaXpirit> Hey.
<Avihay> does it show you the dpkg output yet?
<BlaXpirit> i'm not sure what you mean by that. but from all the graphical package managers it's the best
<Avihay> unless it gives me enough output to know when my system is broken, why and what I can do to fix it, like the dpkg output does, it's a bad idea to use it as a package manager
<Avihay> try synaptic, it's ugly, but it's feature complete and it shows you the dpkg output, so you know exactly what goes wrong with your installation when it happens
<Avihay> dpkg is a "package manager for Debian" (it deals with the what's on your computer side rather then with how to get the packages online) your package manager' more or less, has to use it to do the actual installing
<datruth> How can I disable my touchpad when my usb mouse is plugged in
<datruth> ?
<BluesKaj> datruth, install synaptiks
<azbarcea> hello
<azbarcea> i have problems installing postgres from apt
<azbarcea> I get ... GMT FATAL:  exceeded MAX_ALLOCATED_DESCS while trying to open directory "/usr/share/zoneinfo"
<azbarcea> i can't purge, reinstall remove nothing
<azbarcea> how do I force a complete removal (purge) when post-install script failes?
<BluesKaj> azbarcea, i thought postgres was installed by default as postgresSQL
<daniekl> hi
<killown> what happened with kde? http://i.imgur.com/aiwrM.jpg
<killown> this only happens with effects enabled
<killown> this kind of error is too annoying
<killown> BUG*
<mah454> I install fglrx driver
<mah454> but can not start KDM !
<mah454> this log : http://pastebin.com/sm7Li61c
<qw_> hello all
<qw_> i would like instal VirtualBox help me please
<Joit> mah454:  your first install? you probatly missing a video driver
<mah454_> How can fix this problem ? (kdm crashed) http://pastebin.com/sm7Li61c
<genii-around> mah454_: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.back      then: sudo restart kdm
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> need help in using bazaar
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: who is packaging rc1?
<phoenix_firebrd> need help in using bazaar
<Mamarok> phoenix_firebrd: what exact help o you need?
<Mamarok> do*
<john__1> hi all
<saiyajin> cuantos españoles hay aqui?
<OerHeks> !es | saiyajin
<ubottu> saiyajin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mandy434> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone would have time to help me with a kubuntu login problem. I would be super appreciative of any help :)
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<mandy434> Hello Grego
<mandy434> Is anyone there?
<grego> it is
<mandy434> hello again
<mandy434> can you help me grego
<grego> probably not, but i can try
<mandy434> awesome :) iam having trouble loggin in to kubuntu
<grego> with what?
<grego> oh
<grego> any error messages?
<grego> i mean what happens?
<mandy434> cannot enter home directory. using/.
<mandy434> could not update ICEauthority file /.ICEauthority
<mandy434> I have no idea what these mean
<mandy434> fail safe fails as well
<grego> was home directory encrypted?
<grego> can you boot live and access it?
<mandy434> Im not sure.
<mandy434> I can login to command line.
<mandy434> is that the same as live?
<grego> no live as in liveCD (or uSB9 ad then you boot form that media. hmm it seems your home folder was encrypted
<mandy434> oh ok. Is that hard to fix. Thanks for your help ;)
<genii-around> mandy434: When you are able to login at the command-line, is it under your username ?
<grego> i am reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841457
<mandy434> yeeah
<grego> no2
<grego> post #2
<mandy434> okay am checking that out now
<genii-around> mandy434: Ok. So, to try: cd && sudo chown $(whoami): /home/$(whoami)/.ICEauthority
<grego> it seem this can also happen if someone uses sudo on graphcial interface instead of kdesudo
<genii-around> mandy434: And then go back to the graphical login screen and see if you able to enter after that
<mandy434> ok will try this now
<genii-around> grego: There are several reasons the file can change ownership, yes
<Daskreech> mandy434: can you do an ls -l on the .ICEauthority file?
<mandy434>  sure can
 * genii-around plies Daskreech with coffee
<mandy434> wait how do i do this on the ICEauthority file
<Daskreech> Beans?
<mandy434> i typed ls -l .ICEauthority but im not sure where this file is located?
<Daskreech> mandy434: type ls ~/.ICEauthority
<mandy434> oh. ok one sec
<mandy434> it says no such file
<mandy434> do you think this could be the problem?
<genii-around> mandy434: The ~/ part is important. eg EXACTLY:   ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<mandy434> I did that a couple of times. with the ~/ . no luvk
<mandy434> could this file be missing
<Daskreech> mandy434: it shouldn't complain about it then?
<Daskreech> mandy434: touch ~/.ICEauthority
<Daskreech> then try login
<mandy434> okay ill try that
<mandy434> Dakreech: Im still recieving errors. "Cannot enter home directory. Using /.
<mandy434> and the ICEauthority one
<genii-around> The "cannot enter home directory" part looks interesting
<genii-around> mandy434: Does: ls /home  show a directory with your username?
<mandy434> So now ls -l ~/.ICEauthority works and outputs "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  //.ICEauthority 0 Jul 12 15:00
<mandy434> gennii-around:: I will check that now
<genii-around> hm root
<gits1225> I was trying to get to use ubuntu font on the konsole, but the only options are the monospace variants.
<gits1225> How do I get to use the other fonts?
<mandy434> The ls /home does show my name
<mandy434> is this a good sign
<Joit> thats your subfolder, anyone got a home/username
<Joit> just shows, its here
<genii-around> mandy434: I think you are logged on as root however
<genii-around> mandy434: eg: the file Daskreech told you to touch is owned by root
<mandy434> I am I believe. How do I check this genii?
<genii-around> mandy434: What says result of: whoami
<mandy434> it says mandi
<mandy434> mandy
<Joit> thats the same name as you get at /home?
<Joit> so, /home/mandy?
<mandy434> yeah
<genii-around> mandy434: But yet: <mandy434> So now ls -l ~/.ICEauthority works and outputs "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  //.ICEauthority 0 Jul 12 15:00
<mandy434> yes
<genii-around> Says owned by root, group root, etc
<genii-around> mandy434: What is result of: pwd
<mandy434> no just what was quoted. Ok I will try that genii.
<mandy434> pwd command gives output   /
<Joit> thats not correct, shiould be /home/user
<mandy434> hmmm. what can cause this?
<genii-around> mandy434: Did you boot to recovery kernel and then choose the menu item of root?
<genii-around> eg: How did you get to the command line?
<mandy434> i used ctrl alt f1
<mandy434> and then logged in with username and password
<genii-around> Joit: Also, whoami showing "mandy" but ls -l showing root:root on a file they just made with touch
<Joit> genii-around:  sorry, i do trust more in you then in me here, i only can follow you here at the most things :)
<genii-around> mandy434: Did you have home directories mounted on a different partition, or encrypted, or something?
<genii-around> Bleh, I have to leave soon, banking to do
<Joit> get online banking :)
<mandy434> No installed the kubuntu fresh a couple years ago and updated to 12.04 a couple of months ago. was working fine till now.
<genii-around> mandy434: Apologies, I have to go in a short while. If you are here tomorrow 9:30-sh to 5pm-ish GMT-4 I will be around then. Or hopefully you will get some assistance from another soon.
<Joit> mandy you can try this, open a new window with ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 or f3 .. login as user
<Joit> then hit chown user:user /home/user/.ICEauthority
<Joit> its a workaround when iceauthority didnt get updated
<mandy434> Joit:: okay do i need to restart or stay in the current f1 window
<Joit> it writes, with root rights, not sure, if you have to put sudo infront
<Joit> you dont need to
<Joit> you can switch back
<Joit> just look where at what window you are in now,
<mandy434> for user is that my user nake or "user"
<Joit> you can test that with cycle through ctrl- alf F1 . F8
<Joit> its your username
<Joit> like mandy
<Joit> "user" is allways that placeholde for the descritption
<Joit> that then would be chown mandy:mandy /home/mandy/.ICEauthority
<mandy434> ok i have succesfully used the chown command
<Joit> now chmod 644 /home/mandy/.ICEauthority
<Joit> not sure why he use 644 for this
<Joit> usual its something 1000 or so
<Joit> but i think it doesnt make much matter
<mandy434> now ok will do that now
<Joit> then type exit
<Joit> and then reboot
<mandy434> ok
<Joit> wait
<Joit> i found another page :p
<Joit> one sec
<mandy434> already rebooting
<mandy434> :)
<mandy434> did i mess up
<Joit> no
<Joit> did you use sudo at the chown command?
<mandy434> i did
<Joit> ok, that what he suggested too
<Joit> i will past what he did
<Joit> was similar to ours
<Joit> 1. cd /home/benutzername/
<mandy434> cool. should i try to log on regular now
<Joit> 2. rm -r .ICEauthority
<Joit> 4. touch .ICEauthority
<Joit> 5. sudo chown Benutzername /home/Benutzername/.ICEauthority
<Joit> 6. sudo reboot
<mandy434> do i need to do these commands now
<Joit> he said, that way the iceauthority will be created new
<mandy434> okay i will do that now
<Joit> well, not sure, i tink both should work, only not sure, if the usernumber does make a different
<Joit> but we can try it afterwards again,w hen it doesnt work
<skreech_> mandy434: try ls -l /home
<Joit> any user got a number
<Joit> usual you have a number allready alligned, and not sure, if kde then makes a different at the files
<Joit> because a lot files probatly have the old usernumber
<Daskreech> possible that you lost ownership of your home directory
<Joit> but i still dont know, how it all is managed, over a file or over a common management
<Joit> right now, we only did change the icdauthority file, so its not much messed
<mandy434> it says missing operand after mandy/home/mandy.ICEauthority
<mandy434> when i try the chown command
<Joit> do you use it as root?
<mandy434> yeah
<Joit> mean sudo infront
<mandy434> yeah
<Joit> ok, did you do the steps from the second example?
<Joit> cd /home/mandy ..?
<mandy434> so cd first
<mandy434> oh shoot missed that ill redo
<Joit> what do you get at ls -ls /home?
<Joit> what numbers
<Joit> what numbers for mandy
<Joit> err ls -la /hom
<Joit> +e
<Joit> arrgh
<Joit>  :) ls -la /home      Is it!
<mandy434> it says cd command not found. or without sudo permission denied
<Joit> do ls
<mandy434> ok
<mandy434> it took that
<mandy434> do you need the output
<Joit> just tell me the number what is in the line of mandy
<Joit> then we can compare with the first example
<mandy434> there are four lines. the first says "total 12"
<mandy434> the next " drwxr-xr-x 3 root root"
<Joit> well, i looked again, seems 777 works better, because it changes the the permission of folders subfolders and files
<Joit> can you open again a console with ctrl-alt-f2 or 3
<mandy434> yeah
<Joit> f1 - f5 works
<mandy434> im in f1 right now
<Joit> login as user
<mandy434> should i switch
<Joit> no its ok i think
<mandy434> okay i am already logged on as user in that case
<Joit> then do sudo chmod 777 /home/user/.ICEauthority
<Joit> then do sudo chmod 777 /home/mandy/.ICEauthority
<TheLordOfTime> um... in practice,777-ing items is bad
<TheLordOfTime> like literally ***bad***
<Joit> darn it, you are right
<Joit> i read further
<Joit> i am sorry, need to redo it
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not on KDE atm, but I have a .ICEauthority... its perms are like this
<TheLordOfTime> 32K -rw------- 1 teward teward 28K Jul 12 16:50 .ICEauthority
<mandy434> uh o
<mandy434> now what
<Joit> 1 sec...
<mandy434> already dids it
<Joit> nothing lost
<mandy434> is there a sudo undo ha ha
<Joit> you allways can change the permission
<mandy434> oh good
<Joit> you simple overwrite it with a new sudo :)
<mandy434> ok
<TheLordOfTime> would be 600 if you're using numerics to define permissions
<Joit> 664 was ok, just need a _r at last
<TheLordOfTime> (if you're matching default-setups)
<Joit> -R
<mandy434> ok so what do i write now?
<Joit> that page i looked up again, said, you can get errors with ie apche at 777
<mandy434> so do the same thing but do sudo chmod 664 /home/mandy/.ICEauthority -R
<Joit>  do sudo chmod 664 /home/user/.ICEauthority -R
<Joit> yes
<mandy434> okay done
<Joit> ok, now you can reboot
<Joit> i hope to see you soon :)
<mandy434> rebooting I need a drink. Should it work now
<Joit> changing the permissions is not a big deal anyway
<Joit> yes, it should
<Joit> we did create the permission file new and set the permission from your files and folders at your home folder
<Joit> there is nothing lost when you didnot format anything or delete :)
<mandy434> It still wont let me log in "cannot enter home dierectory. using /."
<Joit> you need to reboot
<Joit> did you do that?
<mandy434> I did.
<Joit> that was fast
<mandy434> did it matter that the cd step was missed before
<Simp> Hi people of the World
<Joit> not for the example one
<Joit> he didnt do that
<mandy434> oh.
<mandy434> so i only needed the one chmod command
<Joit> try again sudo chown mandy:mandy /home/user -R
<Joit> and then reboot again
<Joit> err
<Joit> try again sudo chown mandy:mandy /home/mandy -R
<Joit> missed one mandy :)
<mandy434> okay
<Joit> then reboot
<Joit> btw did you install maybe clamav?
<Joit> a page said, it can mess up with this file
<Joit> or the permission even
<mandy558> sorry lost connection for a minute
<mandy558> Still no luck
<Joit> np
<Joit> ok again step by step
<mandy558> okay
<Joit> but i wanna look again a bit more at the web
<Joit> you are not the only one with the problem :) maybe someone has a good solution
<szal> is that an installed system or a live system?
<mandy558> good
<mandy558> this is so weird. I worked perfectly for 2 months.
<mandy558> what is installed vs live
<mandy558> Its all local and a fresh installation if thats what you mean
<Joit> mandy558:  shows 2 solutions now. either reboot in recovery mode, or first try it again with chmod
<Joit> the first and easy method is, open a a console again
<mandy558> ok.
<Joit> then type chown mandy:mandy /home/mandy/.ICEauthority
<Joit> this time maybe without root rights
<Joit> when you got an error, then you have to use the sudo
<Joit> i understand peoples very well, when they do not want to look at the net, so much mess there ...
<mandy558> do i need -R
<Joit> at the next command
<Joit> did you get an error?
<mandy558> okay not on the chown though
<mandy558> no errors
<Joit> chmod 644 /home/mandy/.ICEauthority
<Joit> the -r command is actually only to change the permission at the folder and files
<Joit> this 2 been for set the permission at the iceautority file
<mandy558> so -R on this one either
<Joit> no, its only good for setting permission on fodlers and files, that should work on the file
<Joit> but i ll look
<mandy558> okay no errors
<Joit>  -R, --recursive               change files and directories recursively
<Joit> ok then try rebooting
<Joit> did you run gnome as root prabtly?
<Joit> that was a error too, what some made
<mandy558> how do i know if i ran gnome at boot
<Joit> you see it , its a graphical interface :)
<Joit> but it was probatly at f8
<Joit> but anyway, its not that importend
<mandy558> I used the ctrl alt f1 at the login menue for the previous steps
<mandy558> was that okay?
<Joit> mainly its to fix the ice file and have the permission for your user
<Joit> yes, you can use any konsole what runs at f1-f5
<Joit> it doesnt matter, you can open them all time at linux, thats wha is kinda handy here :)
<mandy558> Cool. Should I try normal logon now?
<mandy558> :)
<Joit> and toogle betweeeen the konoles with ctrl-alt f1-f5
<Joit> yes
<mandy558> dang same old errors
<Joit> ok seems the ice file dont get updated
<mandy558> yeah. maybe idk. :)
<Joit> its simple a hidden file  the .dot at the beginnin indicate that, and its located at /home/username
<mandy558> should i ls that file then
<mandy558> to see
<Joit> no, not for me
<Joit> ok try to rebooting into recovering mode
<mandy558> how do i do that
<mandy558> from the gui login?
<Joit> you reboot, and you see at the screen your kernel list
<Joit> the 2nd line usual says recovery mode, and you can pick it with the arrow key
<Joit> up and down keys
<mandy558> you mean failsafe mode?
<Joit> yes
<mandy558> okay. I will try. That wasnt working earlier though.
<Daskreech> mandy558: Still having issues?
<Joit> ok. do you get something like a recovery menu?
<mandy558> I get same errors for failsafe. no luck
<Joit> yes Daskreech still no ccess
<Joit> mandy, not yet :)
<Joit> do you have a recovery menu or only a prompt?
<Joit> a command line
<mandy558> i can only access the command line. i get the home folder error when trying to access failsafe from the KDE login menu.
<Joit> its ok, are you logged in there as user or root?
<mandy558> im not sure. i have to give my user name and password.
<Joit> ok means you can choose what you want
<Joit> login as root then
<Daskreech> mandy558: can You type sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<mandy558> do i use root for user name in command line
<Daskreech> mandy558: no
<mandy558> oh. so how do i pick?
<mandy558> Dakreech:: I can try that
<Daskreech> !root | joit
<ubottu> joit: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Joit> yeah was about to sudo the rest
<Daskreech> mandy558: When that installs let me know
<mandy558> Daskreech::okay
<Daskreech> Is that ok it's installed?
<Daskreech> :)
<mandy558> Okay installing now
<mandy558> :)
<Daskreech> ;-)
<mandy558> You guy are very helpful. This would be impossible for me.
<mandy558> what is pastebinit?
<Joit> something to past your output into the web, can show errors
<mandy558> Daskreech:: Pastebinit has been installed
<Daskreech> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Daskreech> mandy558: type ls -la ~ | pastebinit
<Daskreech> mandy558: it will give you a URL. Give us the URL in here
<mandy558> ok one sec
 * Daskreech waits
<Joit> thought you have om's :p
<Joit> pm's
<Joit> i assume that the iceauthority dont get updated
<Joit> probatly wrong spelling, need to use upper and lower letters like .ICEautority
<Joit> and me still missing a h :7
<Joit> and gladly we have a bot what tries to enter all time
<Joit> Its ICEauthority :p
<mandy558> it doesnt seem to be working
 * Joit pokes Daskreech
<Daskreech> mandy558: hmm what's not working ? the command?
<Daskreech> Joit: Thanks
 * Joit pokes mandy558
<Joit>  :)
<Joit> probatly the ~ was to much
<mandy558> yep
<mandy558> the command wont work
<Joit> try without the ~?
<Joit>  type ls -la | pastebinit
<Joit> or ls -la | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mandy558> ok just one sec
<emyller> 'lo fellas
<emyller> is there any channel specific for telepathy on Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> emyller: this is it
<mandy558> http:/paste.ubuntu.com/1088917/
<emyller> okay
<emyller> I'm trying latest builds of kde-telepathy-* (v0.4) on my Kubuntu box
<emyller> but i can't open any chat window due to this error: "org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Error.NotAvailable: Handler no longer available"
<mandy558> did that work
<emyller> it doesn't tell me which handler it's about
<emyller> any ideas?
<Joit> yes
<Joit> your file is still owned by root
<mandy558> damn
<Joit> but it should be owned by your user
<Joit> Daskreech:  !
<Joit>  :P
<Joit> he may can faster solve it them me
<Joit> then *
<Joit> i only can do trial and error
<mandy558> thats better than me
<Daskreech> mandy558: type pwd
<emyller> everything else seems okay, though.
<Joit> in case you wanna see my file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088931/
<mandy558> It outputs    /
<mandy558> sorry it took so long for the other stuff :)
<Daskreech> mandy558: type cd
<Daskreech> tell me if it give you an error messge
<mandy558> no error message
<mandy558> but if i do sudo cd it says no command cd
<mandy558> i mean command not found
<Daskreech> mandy558: Right. Don't do sudocd ;)
<Daskreech> mandy558: Now type pwd
<mandy558> it still outpouts   /
<Daskreech> mandy558: ha ok :) type ls -la /home | pastebinit
<Joit> with the -b option
<Daskreech> patebinit byitself doesn't work?
<mandy558> http://pate.ubuntu.com/1088940/
<mandy558> i mean paste in that adress
<Joit> no, mandy, yes Daskreech you need -b http://url
<Daskreech> mandy558: Fixed it already. can you type grep mandy /etc/passwd | pastebinit
<Daskreech> Joit: Booo
<Joit> use -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Joit> pste ubuntu will create the url
<Joit> else pastebinit wont work
<Joit> http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/03/18/looking-for-an-easy-way-to-pastebin-just-pastbinit/
<Daskreech> Joit: Oh I guess that makes sense. She doesn't own anywhere that can create a default
<Mandy089> sorry my chat session failed
<Daskreech> Mandy089: ok did you get the last command I gave you?
<Mandy089> no
<Joit> yes, probatly, http://pastebin.com is the default
<Daskreech> grep mandy /etc/passwd | pastebinit -b paste.ubuntu.com
<Mandy089> what was it again? :)
<TheLordOfTime> Joit:  if you're using pastebinit its default was paste.ubuntu.com ages ago
<TheLordOfTime> since at least natty
<Daskreech> TheLordOfTime: yes but she has no home directory so it can't create a config and so has no default is my guess
<Joit> TheLordOfTime:  that what i got from the page :) i do not use it anyway
<TheLordOfTime> Daskreech:  that's odd, i've used pastebinit without a home conf and its used paste.ubuntu.com...
<Daskreech> TheLordOfTime: note the "is my guess" part
<Joit> it is, because without -b it dosnt work for he
<Joit> r
<Daskreech> I have no idea how it actually works but it not providing a default automatically is strange
<TheLordOfTime> sounds like a broken package version
<Daskreech> Joit: correlation isn't causation
<TheLordOfTime> are they in quantal or something?
<TheLordOfTime> s/in/on/
<Joit> but i tried the comand too after i installed pastebinit, and it did not work,
<Joit> and my system is ok so far
<Joit> i did need to use -b for a url
<Mandy089> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088949/
<Mandy089> was the output
<Daskreech> Mandy089: you login with a capital M ?
<Mandy089> yeah
<Mandy089> is that bad
<Daskreech> No just checking somethings out
<Mandy089> oh ok. good
<Daskreech> Mandy089: alright type sudo chmod 700 /home/dommunoz01
<Daskreech> then try login
<Mandy089> what do you mean by login. is login a command?
<Daskreech> Mandy089: No try getting through the GUI
<Joit> gui - graphical user interface
<Joit> means she need to start the xserver?
<Mandy089> Oh still says. Cannot enter home directory. Using/.
<Daskreech> Mandy089: type cd /home/dommunoz01
<Mandy089> permission denied
<Joit> i would either rename or remove the iceauthority file, yxou can craete it new with touch
<Daskreech> Mandy089: you are logged in as yourself right?
<Mandy089> yes
<Daskreech> sudo chmod 777 /home/dommunoz01 then try cd /home/dommunoz01
<Mandy089> ok that worked
<Daskreech> hmm
<Joit> mandy did you spell last time at the file ICEauthority with upper and lower letters?
<Daskreech> Mandy089: ok sudo chmod 755 /home/dommunoz01
<Mandy089> i did spell it with upper and lower case
<Joit> still strange at all
<Mandy089> Daskreech:: okay did the chmod thing again
<Daskreech> Mandy089: now try login to the GUI
<Mandy089> ok
<Mandy089> I think its doing something
<Joit> chmod - change file mode bits, means you set special rights on a file , like read (allowed), read write /allowed)
<Mandy089> its slowly logging on
<Mandy089> yep im in
<Mandy089> is it permanantly fixed
<Daskreech> Mandy089: Yes
<Daskreech> Mandy089: Assuming that your rights on the files in your home directory haven't changed
<Daskreech> You had lost the rights to enter your own directory
<Mandy089> You guys are awesome :). I tried having my brother help me, because he had set it up. But he didnt know much about fixing it.
<Mandy089> How did i lose the rights?
<Mandy089> so i dont do something stupid again
<Joit> mandy that can happen in more ways, do you maybe remeber what you did do at last?
<Joit> installed or deinstalled something?
<Mandy089> i was creating a drawing for my thesis. when i tried to save the program crashed. I then restarted the computer to see if that would fix it and thats when i couldnt login.
<Daskreech> Mandy089: I can't tell you how you lostthem I just know they were gone
<Daskreech> Mandy089: I can show you how it works if you like
<Mandy089> Daskreech:: How does it work?
<Daskreech> Mandy089: how much do you know about Unix File permissions?
<Mandy089> not much
<Daskreech> Alright well each file has three sets of permissions
<Mandy089> ok.
<Daskreech> Permissions for whoever owns the file permissions for anyone in the same group as the file and then everyone else in the world
<Mandy089> How can these be changed
<Daskreech> For each of those categories you can have three basic permissions. Ability to read the file ability to change the file and ability to run the file as if it is a program
<Mandy089> hmm
<Daskreech> in the GUI you can right click -> properties -> permissions
<Daskreech> In the CLI you can use chmod
<Mandy089> ok
<Mandy089> when is it necessary to change permissions
<Daskreech> When you want the permissions changed :)
<Daskreech> it's just controlling who is allowed to do what
<Mandy089> Oh ok.
<Daskreech> now in your case you had lost the executable rights to your directory. When you execute a directory you enter it
<Daskreech> Think double clicking on a folder in a file manager
<Daskreech> so we added that back and now you can login
<Mandy089> that makes since
<Mandy089> so installing new programs can change this
<Mandy089> or misusing a program in my case
<Daskreech> Mandy089: they should not and very few can actually do so in anycase
<Daskreech> Misusing a program may but again I'm not sure what sequence would lead to that
<Mandy089> Me neither. A frien had showed me how to use a CAD program for diagrams. libreCAD. This is when it happened.
<Daskreech> argh
<Mandy089> should. i not use this program again. or reinstall it
<Daskreech> Also neat. hadn't head of a Librecad. Hope it's partially decent
<Daskreech> Mandy089: How did you install it?
<Mandy089> I believe it came with kubuntu 12.04.
<faglnar> I believe I came with kubuntu 12.04
<faglnar> *duck*
<Mandy089> nice
<Daskreech> !info librecad
<ubottu> librecad (source: librecad): Computer-aided design (CAD) system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1+nolibs-2 (precise), package size 2092 kB, installed size 4336 kB
<Daskreech> So it did
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get remove --purge librecad && sudo apt-get install librecad
<Mandy089> ok Ill do that now
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get remove faglnar
<Daskreech> :-)
<faglnar> XD
<Daskreech> Mandy089: hope that works out
<Joit> you missed the -purge
<Daskreech> Joit: I'm being nice
<Mandy089>  it seems to be working
<Mandy089> so what does the && in your last statement mean?
#kubuntu 2012-07-13
<Joit> it actually executes 2 commands in a row
<Mandy089> Oh that makes since.Well alright. Thanks for all your help Joit and Daskreech. Have a good night.
<DemonWitch> hey how can i change at grub the video driver ( i want to choose vesa by changing the kernel line)
<Joit> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer
<Daskreech> DemonWitch I think so
<pawan> hi
<pawan> wired connection not working
<pawan> no active
<freedog> hello
<freedog> performanc reduction with kde-winwowmanger-gles, its paint black splotches in the screen. Regualr Kwin did now. Synaptic will not in-install "gless" so i can go back to just plain "KWin"
<freedog> un-install
<freedog> performanc re-gression  with kde-winwowmanger-gles, its paints black splotches in the screen. Regualr Kwin did now. Synaptic will not un-install "gless" so i can go back to just plain "KWin".
<Daskreech> hi freedog
<freedog> hi
<Daskreech> freedog: kwin --replace
<freedog> but i dont want to do that on every start up
<freedog> no solutions
<freedog> ?
<Daskreech> freedog: how did you set gles as your default windowmanager?
<freedog> intstleed iti with synatpic, synaptic set it as so
<mr0wl> what's the meta package for kde telepathy?
<freedog> kwin --replace will not set kwin to the defalt manger at ever start up will it?
<freedog> id really like to remove gle completly
<freedog> KDE glesd
<Daskreech> freedog: sorry went off for a while
<Daskreech> freedog: alt+F2 -> Default applications -> set what you like
<Daskreech> If you want to remove gles presuming that you pulled it in from a PPA or so just apt-get remove ---purge it
<Daskreech> Or leave
<tusharthantharat> Hi Guys
<tusharthantharat> I have an debain/ubuntu iso... what i did was i unzipped it made some changes and again converted back it into iso
<tusharthantharat> but it is not working
<tusharthantharat> anybody? i am really stuck ..
<tusharthantharat> any help
<tusharthantharat> Also i want to change the login banner.... i know the way to do it after installation but i want to add the static Ascii Art text in the instllation itself
<tusharthantharat> so that i dont need to make those chnages on clients machine
<tusharthantharat> guys anybody out der?
<16WAASN71> ??
<tusharthantharat> Hi Guys
<tusharthantharat> instantp10neer (~instantp1@unaffiliated/instantp10neer) has joined #kubuntu
<tusharthantharat> instantp10neer (~instantp1@unaffiliated/instantp10neer) has quit (Excess Flood)
<tusharthantharat> I have an debain/ubuntu iso... what i did was i unzipped it made some changes and again converted back it into iso
<tusharthantharat> but it is not working
<FloodBotK1> tusharthantharat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tusharthantharat> L3top (~quassel@va-67-237-160-181.dhcp.embarqhsd.net) has joined #kubuntu
<msx> hey folks! anybode knows how to *fuck1ng* start amarok minimized!?
<Tm_T> !language | msx
<ubottu> msx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<eagles0513875> hey guys im in user management and for some reason im trying to modify a group name and its not letting me type in the name that I want. how can i rectify the situation
<ikonia> eagles0513875: can you expand on that,
<ikonia> eagles0513875: are you trying to change an existing groups name ?
<eagles0513875> i have a group that has only 1001 no group name
<eagles0513875> i have to run really fast be back in about 20 min
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok, so that's a gid not a group name
<eagles0513875> ikonia: it has a gid but no group name
<ikonia> correct, that's what I've just said
<ikonia> it's a gid, not a group name
<ikonia> so you can't change a gid into a group name
<ikonia> the reason it has a gid and not a name, is because the group that WAS 1001 has been removed, the 1001 is a reference pointer to what was there
<eagles0513875> cuz in the user management there is a colum in groups that is for group name
<ikonia> there is no group to rename
<eagles0513875> i recreated the user with the same id
<ikonia> you'd need to add a group using the gid 1001
<ikonia> the user has nothing to do with the group
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<ikonia> add a group (any name you want) using a gid of 1001 and the problem will be resolved
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im a bit confused the user id is going to have the same gid which wont have a name right
<ikonia> the userid is nothing to do with the gid,
<eagles0513875> ikonia: do you mind if i screen shot you
<ikonia> yeah, if you want
<eagles0513875> ikonia: http://imagebin.org/220601
<eagles0513875> shouldnt i be able to change the group name?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: grep 1001 /etc/group
<eagles0513875> ::1001:jonathan
<ikonia> eagles0513875: right, so there is no group
<ikonia> however you are a member of it
<ikonia> I'm not sure how you've done this
<ikonia> what was group 1001 ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: automatically was created when i created the other user jaquilina
<eagles0513875> is 1001 safe to remove?
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> a group called 1001 doesn't automatically get created when you create a user
<eagles0513875> ikonia: so its safe to create a new group and remove 1001
<ikonia> I would suggest removing jonathan from the group and then removing the line from /etc/group
<kim> i've read the news about kde telepathy... i'm using it for few months now... for 12.10 i'd suggest 0.5, 0.4 is still missing some stuff (I couldn't make skype working with it, doesn't hide clicking on the icon and others)
<ikonia> removing the 1001 will not cause a problem as it's worthless now
<eagles0513875> ok i removed the user jonathan from that group since jonathan is my main user
<ikonia> I would then remove that group as it is worthless and will cause you confusion going forward
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ill create a new group called users
<ikonia> that should already exist
<ikonia> users is normally a default group on most systems
<ikonia> normally a low gid reserved, 80 - 100
<ikonia> somewhere in that range
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> well i called it project_users
<ikonia> call it what you want, names are not important, the gid's are
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i have a project in the home directory of /home/jaquilina and i am trying to open the python files in eric and they are opening as read only
<eagles0513875> what am i missing to make them to where the user jonathan can access them and have rw access
<ikonia> eagles0513875: er......that's a basic permissions setup
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you can make them read/write/execute depend on the permissions you set on them
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im a bit lost with the permissions
<eagles0513875> i have both users in the group project_users
<ikonia> eagles0513875: and what is the permissions on the files you want to open
<eagles0513875> ikonia: directories are drwxrwxr-x files are -rw-rw-r--
<eagles0513875> user is jaquilina group is project_users which contain both users
<ikonia> eagles0513875: please show me "ls -la" on one of the files you are trying to open
<eagles0513875> ikonia: -rw-rw-r-- 1 jaquilina project_users 3502 Jul 13 12:09 /home/jaquilina/intradev/clients/models.py
<ikonia> eagles0513875: please show me the output of the command "id jaquilina"
<eagles0513875> ikonia: uid=1001(jaquilina) gid=1002(jaquilina) groups=1002(jaquilina),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),27(sudo),46(plugdev),107(scanner),109(lpadmin),1000(jonathan),121(sambashare),1001(project_users)
<ikonia> eagles0513875: so if you "vi/nano/whatever /home/jaquilina/intradev/clients/models.py" as jaquilina can you write to the file ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i can write to the file no problem as jaquilina
<eagles0513875> but i cant as jonathan
<eagles0513875> i do sudo login jaquilina on command line and then access the file no problems
<ikonia> eagles0513875: please show me the output of the command "id jonathan"
<eagles0513875> ikonia: uid=1000(jonathan) gid=1000(jonathan) groups=1000(jonathan),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),121(sambashare),1001(project_users)
<ikonia> eagles0513875: exit the shell as jonathan and start a new one
<eagles0513875> done
<ikonia> eagles0513875: if the shell was running before you change the permissions to add jonathan it won't work
<ikonia> eagles0513875: try now
<eagles0513875> lets say im using an ide would i need to log out and back in
<eagles0513875> command line is working
<ikonia> eagles0513875: yes, as that ide would have been launched as the shell before you changed the permissions
<eagles0513875> ok well let me try it out and apologies for such a trivial question :( i dont mess about with permissions that often
<eagles0513875> brb
<ikonia> eagles0513875: not a problem to help, no need to apologies, just keep in mind, you are advertising yourself as a professional Linux systems administrator, this is basic stuff you should be able to deal with
<eagles0513875> ikonia: agreed and that did the trick btw :)
<ikonia> great
<eagles0513875> ikonia: what i forgot was that one needs to either log out and back in to have the permissions re sourced by apps or restart the terminal
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with logging out/back in
<ikonia> it's to do with what was active when you made the change
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i have another issue that with certain apps im using the standard kde desktop layout, but apps arent fitting to the screen when maximized :-/ so in this one app i have a partial menus and a very small canvas to view the files code :(
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok, so is this one appliation or many
<eagles0513875> so far only one that i have seen
<eagles0513875> another one with the netbook layout but that is a know bug upstream is aware of
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok so it's "one app" not "certain apps"
<eagles0513875> ikonia: right now just the one
<ikonia> eagles0513875: which application is it ?
<eagles0513875> eric python ide
<eagles0513875> one thing that does pop up is about an updated version
<ikonia> is that from the ubuntu repos ? or an external one
<eagles0513875> ubuntu repos
<ikonia> !info eric
<ikonia> (what's the package name)
<ubottu> eric (source: eric): full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.18-1 (precise), package size 5600 kB, installed size 22709 kB
<ikonia> ahhh that it is
<ikonia> eagles0513875: is that the version you're using ?
<eagles0513875> correct
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I would log a bug on that (remember what we said about how to log a bug, the details, not pesting individuals etc)
<ikonia> the resizing thing won't be (probably) a config issue, it will be a problem with the actual application
<ikonia> (especially if it's just on maximise)
<eagles0513875> ok but there is a dialogue that popped up the first time i ran it saying there is a new version and if i want to download it which i didnt. is that something that should be allowed to pop up
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I guess (and it is just a guess) it depends on how it downloads/what it downloads
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I suspect it will just take you to the projects home page rather than actually download a package
<ikonia> I'd certainly include that in the bug report
<eagles0513875> ya quite a few newer versions of eric out
<eagles0513875> 4.5.4 is the latest stable
<ikonia> eagles0513875: that doesn't mean it's compatible/usable with the current kde setup though
<ikonia> so upgrading is not always the best option, that's why I'd include that in the bug fix
<eagles0513875> agreed
<eagles0513875> was also going to file a request to have the version bumped for 12.10
<ikonia> why file that request ?
<ikonia> why ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: why not? im sure latest version has lots of bug fixes etc
<ikonia> why don't you let the people who build/maintain the packages decide.
<ikonia> are you suggesting that they are not considering the best package available ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you are blindly requesting an update to a package without any understanding or reason beyond "it's newer"
<ikonia> it may require later dependencies, it may need config changes to work as things change, why don't you let the guys who build the release each time make educated decisions based on experience
<ikonia> rather than "it's later"
<eagles0513875> fine
 * eagles0513875 goes back to debugging python unit tests
 * ikonia has asked eagles to stop with the /me commands of what you are doing all the time
 * Smurphy asks ikonia why he;she asked eagles0513875 to stop using the /me command ?
<ikonia> Smurphy: because it's constant and no relevence to the channel
 * Smurphy disagrees with ikonia
 * Smurphy .oO(this is freedom of speech)
<Smurphy> :}
<Smurphy> sorry - couldn't resist.
<ikonia> it's fine
<ikonia> and this channel isn't "freedom of speach"
<Smurphy> ah. Ok. so you are a person wanting to abuse the small powers given to you ? Fine by me
<Tm_T> allright, let's get back to the channel topic
<Smurphy> FYI - I belong to the old school, having started with KDE pre-1 and having done also the entire french translation at that time.
<Tm_T> if someone wants to continue offtopic discussion, the channel topic contains the direction
<Smurphy> Another one ... wanting to control...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning mydogsnameisrudy
<basoke> Hello does anyone have any experience setting up a multi-seat Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> basoke: Just checking that's one install with multiple terminals?
<Daskreech> hi mydogsnameisrudy and BluesKaj
<basoke> Yes, one install, with multiple terminals.
<basoke> Daskreech: yes, I've presently got 4 monitors going and want to have one pair controlled by separate inputs with a separate login etc. I've heard about multiseat setups. but couldn't find any reliable starting point.
<Daskreech> basoke: Ah I remember a good tutorial for Fedora when the last one came out. Should be pretty similar
<Daskreech> Possibly check in #edubuntu as well since those are more common in Education Institutes
<basoke> Daskreech: alright, I'll see if that helps, thanks a bunch :)
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech
<natman> RE: http://www.kubuntu.org/ktp-0.4 does anyone know will testing, muck up my current kopete set up?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<a3243591> hi
<Daskreech> natman: It won't they are very independent
<Daskreech> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: hi
<Daskreech> y:)
<genii-around> Daskreech: Did you happen to see how mandy434 from yesterday made out after I left ? It looked like somehow she had added herself to root users, or some other very odd issue. I was just curious if joit or some other finally managed to help.
<Daskreech> genii-around: she had removed +x on her ~
<genii-around> Daskreech: Weird... I would not think that would cause some symptom like "whoami" reporting "mandy" but touch file; ls -l file showing root owner...
<Daskreech> genii-around: I would have guessed that's from a sudo touch
<genii-around> Daskreech: It was very puzzling at the time
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: did you irc logs?
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: did you check the irc logs?
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: Not yet, I may later when I have time
<Daskreech> genii-around: even funnier her name is Mandy (not the caps)
<Daskreech> note
 * genii-around sips his coffee and ponders
<phoenix_firebrd> my kde version is 4.8.90
<phoenix_firebrd> my dolphin version is 4.8.95
<phoenix_firebrd> why is this mismatch
<phoenix_firebrd> i have enabled beta backports
<Joit> well, i think its a comon problem that some peoples dont understand, that others dont want to become experts at her OS, just use it, because they have other things to do. Thats when some from these errors happen
<phoenix_firebrd> muon shows dolphins installed version as 4.8.90
<home> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> hi
<home> hi
<home> hellp
<home> hello
<home> Can you guys give me some irc address???
<mydogsnameisrudy> home:  were do you want to go
<home> i'm new to irc
<home> so
<home> some other irc groups
<mydogsnameisrudy> what do you have now
<home> whot?
<home> here in this kubuntu room
<phoenix_firebrd> home: are you using quassel?
<mydogsnameisrudy> nm you are on just kubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> #kubuntuofftopic  #ubuntu #kde
<Guest20750> any links for kde cutomization or kubuntu tips??
<BluesKaj> home, go to http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/networks/servers/
<home> thanks
<sweetofserbia> Good day, can someone help me with a free unlocking code for "Blackberry" please?
<genii-around> sweetofserbia: This isn't a channel about phones
<home> blackberry?
<home> try to reset
<sweetofserbia> I know, but...
<sweetofserbia> home I try ut phone is locked
<viktor> hi
<viktor> i wanna play minecraft
<viktor> i execute the program and it run
<viktor> but when i want to play the window turn black...
<home> oh sweet
<home> um...
<home> wait
<home> let me find
<genii-around> sweetofserbia: There are dozens of places to bring your phone in person and have them unlock it for about $20-30 USD. Each phone has a different unlock code so there's nothing useful we can tell you here about it. Also this is not a support channel for phones.
<sweetofserbia> Ok thank you a lot
<viktor> alguien español que pueda ayudarme?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<viktor>  /join #ubuntu-es"
<sweetofserbia> <genii-around Thank you, yes you say that afew ,minuts ago
<viktor>  /join #ubuntu-es
<sweetofserbia> I was write for a free not to pay
<sweetofserbia> I know for a pay, but you dont reed good
<genii-around> sweetofserbia: Do you have some question about your Kubuntu we can answer?
<sweetofserbia> <genii-around If you don know about somehing,   you dont must to write
<genii-around> sweetofserbia: It is part of my job to make sure that people are using the channel for Kubuntu questions. You are not asking Kubuntu questions. Additionally, after being asked NOT to ask, you continue.
<BluesKaj> !rs | sweetofserbia
<ubottu> sweetofserbia: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<home> #sweettalk
<BluesKaj> they'll get the message across and tell hin where to go :)
<genii-around> Hopefully :-)
<sweetofserbia> Noooooooooooooooo, I say you ok but     you continue <genii-around.
 * genii-around sips
<phoenix_firebrd> in the debian control file what should i put for section  for kmix?
<genii-around> sweetofserbia: Did you try asking the channel #blackberry yet?
<sweetofserbia> What?
<qw_> help me please
<qw_> my aunt doesn't hear me on Skype I it I hear and it isn't present me
<sweetofserbia> <genii-around YES
<genii-around> sweetofserbia: OK.
<ArchangelSe7en> qw_, make sure that "Capture " is activated in Kmix's main control panel
<qw_> were is it?
<qw_> please path me
<ArchangelSe7en> and that all the "input" sliders are at their highest position
<ArchangelSe7en> qw_, you see the speaker on your panel
<ArchangelSe7en> to the right ?
<qw_> i see multimediya
<ArchangelSe7en> click on it and then click , mixer ?
<ArchangelSe7en> wait
<ArchangelSe7en> Multimedia ?
<qw_> yes
<qw_> end
<ArchangelSe7en> click "Mixer"
<ArchangelSe7en> make sure all th sliders are shown
<ArchangelSe7en> including the "input" ones
<ArchangelSe7en> you should see a slider labeled "Capture"
<ArchangelSe7en> activate that
<qw_> yes i am see
<qw_> Capture and Capture 2
<ArchangelSe7en> activate those and test them , one at a time
<ArchangelSe7en> should work
<qw_> nothing
<ArchangelSe7en> qw_, open terminal , type "alsamixer" , hit F4
<ArchangelSe7en> slide those all the way up and unmute any muted ones
<ArchangelSe7en> good luck with that , I must go
<qw_> http://s45.radikal.ru/i110/1207/e1/6912d7a44a6f.jpg
<ArchangelSe7en> qw_, the Mic seems to be musted
<ArchangelSe7en> that must be whats wrong
<qw_> what shall I do?
<ArchangelSe7en> use your arrow key to slide it upward
<ArchangelSe7en> keys*
<ArchangelSe7en> ayt gotta go
<qw_> =(
<qw_> didn't work
<qw_> (
<qw_> ITS WORK
<genii-around> Hm
<cypher-neo> qw_: Also. keep in mind that the "Skype Call Testing Service" is there so you can test your mic and audio setup before you end up aggravating your aunt. ;p
<qw_> цщкл
<qw_> soory
<qw_> work
<FloodBotK1> qw_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eagle222> hallo?
<cypher-neo> Hello Eagle222
<Eagle222> ah ich bin doch verbunden
<genii-around> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Eagle222> ok
<solifugus> How can I disable or desensitize my notebook's stupid scratchpad?
<solifugus> htf invented scratchpads and who can I hire to kill him/her?
<jsubl2> solifugus: have you tried System Settings - input devices.  there are some settings there
<solifugus> it is there... looked before and just looked at it again.. I don't see anything to disable or de-sensitive it, in there.....
<solifugus> and it's hard to type with the cursor randomly jumping all over...
<solifugus> I am still using my desktop to code... until i solve this problem, it's not reasonably possible to code or write much on this new notebook..
<solifugus> I slowed the cursors movement a bit and disabled the text drag n drop.. that helps somewhat..
<Lymphocyte> how can i object to something kubuntu?
<Lymphocyte> object to calligra word in kubuntu 12.10?
<genii-around> Hm
<mileq> h..mmm
<TheLordOfTime> whats the default-installed network manager
<Riddell> networkmanager is
<TheLordOfTime> Riddell:  using...?  plasma-widget-networkmanager?
 * TheLordOfTime is looking for the exact package name
<TheLordOfTime> or rather plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<Riddell> TheLordOfTime: yes the UI .deb is plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<TheLordOfTime> Riddell:  has anyone reported a bug in WPA enterprise authentication where it doesnt work?
<TheLordOfTime> someone's in #ubuntu saying so, but i cant find an exact bug
<genii-around> When the SSID is hidden maybe
<TheLordOfTime> genii-around:  link to bug?
 * TheLordOfTime is trying to find whether a currently filed bug exists for the issue the user is saying
<TheLordOfTime> should i just tell them to go do `ubuntu-bug` for the program
<Riddell> TheLordOfTime: bugs in networkmanager are tricky because it could be the frontend, the backend or the linux drivers and bugs can be reported in ubuntu or the upstream project
<TheLordOfTime> just so they can say "I filed a bug"
<TheLordOfTime> Riddell:  tell me about it, i see crap like that hitting the announcements channel for bugs *daily*
<TheLordOfTime> and figuring out where they go is REALLY DAMNED HARD
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<Riddell> TheLordOfTime: browse away https://bugs.kde.org/describecomponents.cgi?product=Network%20Management
<genii-around> The one I was thinking of might be this old one here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanagement/+bug/422174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422174 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "cannot connect to hidden ssid" [Medium,Incomplete]
<TheLordOfTime> Riddell:  i personally only contribute to *truly* targetting and fixing bugs related to nginx, but that's because i help upstream those.  personally, GUI related bugs are just *evil*.  and don't get me started on crash bugs.  just don't.
 * TheLordOfTime would rant for an hour if you did
<genii-around> You already got an !ot in #ubuntu, don't go for one in here! ;-)
<dougl> my effects (wobbly windows and cube) quit working - how do I restart my x server without rebooting
<genii-around> dougl: Perhaps try just turning the effects on with alt-shift-f12  ...they may have been turned off for using too much resources by the system
#kubuntu 2012-07-14
<MakMam> Hi
<MakMam> Just installed Kubuntu 12.10 today, love it so far
<hellslinger> hi guys, are there any rekonq users in here who use lightspark and know of a set of directions for making that work
<Daskreech> hellslinger: what's lightspark?
<hellslinger> replacement for flash
<hellslinger> flash 11.2 crashes rekonq and firefox sometimes
<Daskreech> hmm not heard of it
<Daskreech> hellslinger: did you install the PPA Or some other means?
<hellslinger> I'm not really sure what I'm doing... I installed the browser plugin via apt, but I don't see it as an  option in the application/MIME configuration dropdowns for shockwave flash
<hellslinger> that is in firefox
<Daskreech> ah
<L3top> !info lightspark | Daskreech
<Daskreech> http://www.unixmen.com/lightspark-a-good-alternative-to-adobe-flash-player-ppa-ubuntu-fedora-rpm/
<ubottu> Daskreech: lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 98 kB, installed size 795 kB
<Daskreech> Would that help?
<Daskreech> ah it's packaged
<Daskreech> Hooray Universe
<L3top> :)
<hellslinger> L3top, ubottu, how do I tell firefox or rekonq to use lightspark?
<L3top> hellslinger: You don't. It simply exists in its place... probably through simlink. Chances are if you are using KDE that the problem exists between your GPU/driver/flash
<L3top> hellslinger: please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
 * Daskreech hugs L3top and heas off to munch on cake and cream
<hellslinger> is it ok to paste here?
<L3top> it should only be a line or two... yes
<genii-around> Less than 4 lines, otherwise pastbin
<hellslinger> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560] [10de:1201] (rev a1)
<L3top> if it is two... then
<L3top> ok
<L3top> hellslinger: are you on 1204?
<hellslinger> yeah, some people get really irritated
<hellslinger> yep
<hellslinger> nvidia-current is instalkled
<L3top> apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep stall
<L3top> er... ok.
<L3top> do it anyway
<L3top> lol
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<hellslinger> Installed: 295.40-0ubuntu1
 * L3top drinks more coffee
<hellslinger> so L3top, I've installed browser-plugin-lightspark, yet when I'm on youtube and right click the player, it still says Adobe Flash player etc.
<L3top> that is likely because you did not remove/purge flash
<hellslinger> I was afraid you would say that :)
<hellslinger> oh well no big deal
<L3top> apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer
<hellslinger> I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir here, but boy do I hate flash...
<L3top> sudo
<L3top> indeed
<L3top> sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightspark
<hellslinger> are you guys in the USA? drinking coffee at this hour?
<genii-around> I'm in Toronto actually
<rafael> Hello!
<rafael> Hi!!!
<hellslinger> howdy
<genii-around> Hi rafael ... do you have some question about your Kubuntu?
 * L3top is in the US... is just insane.
<hellslinger> so I even dpkg-reconfigure'd the lightspark plugin package to see if that would make it work after purging flash.. no such luck. Next stop: lightspark ppa
<L3top> hellslinger: I do not believe the ppa will fix your issue
<L3top> I would purge the lightspark, then reinstall... then hit youtube.
<L3top> if it is telling you that it is flash...
<L3top> it may be indentifying itself as such
<hellslinger> I should have been more clear, so it purged flash correctly, no trace of it after restarting firefox
<hellslinger> but no sign of lightspark
<L3top> apt-cache policy lightspark
<L3top> er
<L3top> apt-cache policy lightspark | grep installed
<L3top> crud.. .that wont work
<hellslinger> Installed: 0.5.5-0ubuntu1
<L3top> apt-cache policy lightspark | grep -i installed
<L3top> ok ty
<L3top> hellslinger: just for grins... lets sudo apt-get install gnash
<hellslinger> browser-plugin-lightspark should be what I'm looking for riught?
<L3top> I am not really sure hellslinger. I barely use desktop, and I dont tube.
<L3top> Just trying to help.
<hellslinger> the help is much appreciated, thanks
<hellslinger> barely use desktop?
<L3top> I live in a different x environment
<genii-around> L3top: E17? ;-)
<L3top> I have access to kde but rarely see it
<L3top> linuxmce
<hellslinger> i3?
<hellslinger> haha
<hellslinger> do you not go to youtube out of principle or never have a reason to?
<L3top> I guess... I just don't care in general... and if it is of any relevance... we use adobe due to hulu anyway... so I have access to it... without conflict.
<hellslinger> ahh, just curious
<L3top> Our environment does not harbor anything which causes problems with hulu, unlike most DEs... unity/compiz especially.
<L3top> s/hulu/flash/
<hellslinger> no compositing?
<L3top> Heaps of it.
<hellslinger> I said composite, not compost     j/k
<L3top> This is a bit off topic for kubuntu support though.
<L3top> compositing is not an issue which interferes with flash on its lonesome... it is the implementation. Yes, I have alpha overlays on top of hulu without issue. But please... continue to denegrade the project I develop for while I try and troubleshoot your issue... :P
<hellslinger> sorry if I offended you, what project do you develop for?
<L3top> I wasn't offended... I was being lighthearted. LinuxMCE.
<L3top> I misunderstood your compost joke.
<L3top> if you have to ask
<L3top> lol
<hellslinger> haha oh you said heaps when I asked about compositing, which I didn't understand so I cracked wise
 * L3top took it to mean my favorite project was poo.
<hellslinger> maybe it was just a programming joke...
<hellslinger> so linuxMCE does compositing differently
<L3top> I would say we do it as directly as possible... and DEs have a lot more to deal with than we do. We are not a desktop. We are a home automation appliance with a media center.
<L3top> again though... this is off topic.
<L3top> I am not here to promote... was just explaining why I don't deal with these issues.
<L3top> I troubleshoot here and in #ubuntu to learn and better our project... but I don't try to recruit.
<hellslinger> is anyone really going to get upset that you're telling me about your dev project because I asked? if so I'll shut up
<hellslinger> I'm genuinely interested though
<L3top> !ot | L3top
<ubottu> L3top, please see my private message
<L3top> lol
<L3top> !linuxmce
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hellslinger> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hellslinger> well that answers that question
<Daskreech> I just pull youtube directly to the computer
<Daskreech> \o/ linuxMCE :)
<Daskreech> And bed time
<after_rain> kubuntu 12.04 is much better now
<olavgg> I ahve a problem with my kubuntu installation. Everytime I restart the system it resets my dnsserver to localhost. How can I fix this? What other file besides /etc/resolv.conf do I have to fix?
<klotzbein> hi
<Tm_T> olavgg: that's how current network management works, it uses local cache
<Tm_T> olavgg: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lucac> lo squal
<oneadvent_phone> Can someone let me know when gimp will be updated?
<ikonia> oneadvent_phone: it won't
<oneadvent_phone> Ever? I'm just looking for single window mode
<oneadvent_phone> There is a python hack but I figure eventually it'll be there. Why never update?
<ikonia> because packages don't get version bumps until a future ubuntu release.
<oneadvent_phone> ...well that is what I'm asking, will a gimp bump happen next round? Kubuntu doesn't have to follow exactly Ubuntu anymore either
<ikonia> oneadvent_phone: yes it does
<ikonia> oneadvent_phone: it's built off the same base
<ikonia> same repos
<oneadvent_phone> I think I'm in 2.6 and 2.8 us with single window mode
<oneadvent_phone> Is not us
<oneadvent_phone> And I see...
<oneadvent_phone> Is there a milestone log that would show it for 12.10?
<ikonia> I don't think it's targeted for 12.10 (I don't know for certain though)
<oneadvent_phone> Yea ok, I might just do their repo...I hear it is a bit unstable though
<oneadvent_phone> Thanks ikonia
<ikonia> I wouldn't do that
<ikonia> the dependencies will conflict with your base components
<ikonia> but that's up to you to decide
<oneadvent_phone> Hmmm...figured their repo would would include dependencies
<OerHeks> ikonia, oneadvent_phone , see this packagelist, 2.8 will be in QQ 12.04 >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gimp/2.8.0-2ubuntu1
<oneadvent_phone> What is QQ?
<OerHeks> Quantal Quetzal 12.04
<OerHeks> ehhh 12.10*
<oneadvent_phone> Oh ok that makes sense
<ikonia> thank you OerHeks
<oneadvent_phone> Lol I was trying to figure what you meant :P
<oneadvent_phone> so I'll just wait then. Nothing pressing
<oneadvent_phone> Thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<ikonia> I wouldn't be %100 sure that will make it in
<oneadvent_phone> Well if not there will be a good reason maybe
<OerHeks> True, still a lot of issues to solve.
<djbadboy> hey @ all
<djbadboy> i need anyone to help me .... but my english is not the best
<mydogsnameisrudy>  djbadboy what is your problem
<szal> djbadboy: there's #kubuntu-de too
<djbadboy> hey szal, thx u )
<djbadboy> i hope anyone is there xD
<djbadboy> hmmm in #kubuntu-de are all afk
<djbadboy> my problem is my headset .... i have my headset at my front-audio-place
<djbadboy> my micro works
<djbadboy> but i cant hear ony think
<djbadboy> *any
<Joit> djbadboy:  probatly your front plug is crap?
<Joit> i got that once, that the connectors there did not work all
<djbadboy> okay and what can i do for that problem ?
<Joit> open your case frm your computer and fix it for yourself :P
<Joit> when you connect your headset at the backside it works?
<djbadboy> at backside from computer works sound
<djbadboy> only at front will the speakers dont work
<Joit> did you plug it into the green box?
<djbadboy> yes  have the green plug at the green box
<Joit> i know that you can turn it seperate on or off, windows had such a button
<djbadboy> the green front box works at win7
<Joit> probatly you should look at sytemsettings then, if you can turn it on  or align it to speaker out
<djbadboy> ich habe meine systemeinstellungen überprüft aber hinten am pc wird mir im system als kopfhörer nur ausgegeben, wenn ich standert mäßig einschalte dann kommt nix weder headset noch über die boxen
<djbadboy> sry wrong text
<djbadboy> I've checked my system settings but the back of the pc is spent in my system than just headphones, when I turn on standardized hundred standard is then nothing over the headset is not boxing
<BarkingFish> Evening all. Can someone please remind me how to file a bug against something which hasn't physically crashed, but which needs checking for a problem please?  I know there's a tool to do it with, but I can't recall how to use it.
<Joit> probatly you can find more at systemsettings -multimedia- phonon
<BarkingFish> I've discovered a bug in Plasma or one of its components - when you have the Delete option enabled in the right click menu, and you select it to take out a file, a little box pops up asking you to confirm.
<Joit> i can find there more at 'einrichtung der audio Hardware'
<BarkingFish> Underneath it is a checkbox which states "Do not ask again" - you check it, and go through with the procedure - but every time you delete something else, even in the same dolphin session, it still asks you to confirm, regardless of whether you've told it not to.
<BarkingFish> it even does it outside of dolphin, if you delete stuff off of your desktop
<Joit> feel free to fill a bug at bugs.kde.org :)
<Joit> http://bugs.kde.org
<szal> s/fill/file/
<BarkingFish> Yes, that's what I want to do. But I want to collect the system information and bug data first :)
<BarkingFish> I know I can do it with apport, but I can't remember how to do it for a specific program
<Joit> i think you can describe it with the delete method, only copy some files over what you can delete
<Joit> or simple write the never ask again checkbox dont work
<BarkingFish> Joit - I don't know how long you've been on KDE or Kubuntu, so I won't be patronising - but it's always best to collect as much data as possible to attach to a bug report, it helps the developers to figure out what the heck is wrong :)
<Joit> but i still have 2 bugs open there, and dont see a lot going on with it
<BarkingFish> <  11 years on linux, 10 of those on KDE :)
<Joit> BarkingFish:  sure, but when you cant replicate it, or only have a vage clue, you have to use what you can remeber. btw how long does the bug exist? Allready since 10 years? :P
<Joit> vague even
<Joit> i can remeber having a similar issue
<Joit> but not sure if that was at debian once
<BarkingFish> i can replicate it - every single time, and the bug has existed (as far as I can tell) only on 4.8.2 thru 4.8.4
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: What data are you going to collect?
<BarkingFish> Version, system information, and any data I can manage concerning whichever program it is which is being silly :)
<BarkingFish> you used to be able to grab stuff with ubuntu-bug, but this isn't an ubuntu bug, it's a kde issue
<BarkingFish> if the program or command had physically crashed, i'd have included whatever kcrash generated - Backtrace, etc
<BarkingFish> but it hasn't - all that's happening is that KDE is ignoring or not storing a specific custom setting
<Daskreech> Well when you file a bug manually it will ask you all of that
<djbadboy> Joit: cant find that problem .....
<BarkingFish> ok Daskreech - i don't usually file manually, i normally submit the automatic reports from kcrash/drkonqui
<BarkingFish> so this is going to be fun. I don't even know where on the bugtracker to file it - there are so many categories, i can't even figure where to start. Is it a menu issue, a UI issue, a plasma issue, or what? :P
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: well to file a bug via drkonqui you need an account right?
<Daskreech>  So login with your account
<BarkingFish> yep, have done.
<Daskreech> ok
<BarkingFish> I click "File a bug" and get a whopping great list from which I have to pick one to file it under...
<Daskreech> RIght :)
<Daskreech> Where are you seeing the bug?
<BarkingFish> in KDE's "right click" menu - I have the Delete command enabled. You click and it asks you to confirm deletion - and under it is a checkbox you can mark which says "Do not ask again" - the problem is, even with that set - it asks you every single time, even in the same session, regardless of where you use it (dolphin, direct from the desktop, etc)
<Daskreech> Ok so it's either dolphin or kdelibs you want to fiel against
<Daskreech> file
<BarkingFish> i'd go with kdelibs then, it's happening even outside dolphin
<Daskreech> You can choose one or jump into either #dolphin or #kde-devel to query further before filing the bug
<Daskreech> If you think it's  kdelibs lets go to #kde-devel shall we?
<BarkingFish> yeah, that would be good.
<BarkingFish> I'll /part #kde and head there
<Daskreech> As an aside if you are really confused about where it should go #kde-bugs is a good channel to hang out in. #kde-quality might work as well
<qbit> I do not see this behavior here, e.g. when I delete it just deletes - no question asked
<Roey> hello
<Daskreech> qbit: after checking do not ask again?
<Daskreech> hi Roey
<Roey> why do I see apt-get wanting to install i386 packages like libusb-0.1-4:i386 on my 64-bit arch?
<Roey> hey Daskreech!
<qbit> in general tab of dolphin settings  I have all 3 "Ask for confirmation" empty
<qbit> Daskreech: I never get the box or the question in the first place because I already had it turned off as described
<Daskreech> Roey: You are installing a 386 package I would assume
<BarkingFish> qbit, which version of KDE?
<qbit> BarkingFish:  KDE 4.7.4
<BarkingFish> yeah - I'm on 4.8.4
<qbit> opps - I meant 4.8.4 - can't seem to quite hit the '7' key
<Daskreech> :-)
<BarkingFish> I've been seeing this since ±4.8.2
<BarkingFish> Do you mind a screenshot of what I get?
<Roey> Daskreech:  yeah but I don't know why
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: Alright. can You check to see if the relevant confirmation buttons are unchecked after you make that selection ?
<Roey> Daskreech:  I was just doing apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade..
<qbit> stil it shouldn't ignore the 'don't ask again' checkbox - it should be recording that as a preference, and probably in the same xxxxrc file that the Dolphin General settings is stored
<BarkingFish> Just filing a quick screenshot of what I get :) With you in a sec
<Daskreech> qbit: Yes but if it's not unchecking it is a different problem than if it is unchecking it and it's still not working
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: :)
<qbit> Daskreech: true enough
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Everyone isn't here right now would you like to leave a message?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: hi
 * Daskreech wavs
<BarkingFish> one box, complete with my (rather nice) desktop :)  http://imgur.com/kCOET
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: one box?
<BarkingFish> that comes up every time, inside or outside dolphin, whenever I delete from the right click menu (note - if I select the file and hit delete on my keyboard, it doesn't come up - only from the right click menu)
<BarkingFish> phoenix_firebrd, yes - the one in the middle of the screen :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: the delete dialog?
<BarkingFish> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: you can disable that warning
<BarkingFish> phoenix_firebrd, long story cut short, kde is ignoring my request from the checkbox to "not ask again" when I delet something.
<BarkingFish> i know. i'm supposed to be able to - that's the bug. I can't.
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: then something must be wrong with the config file
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: goto the .kde folder in your home directory
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: and then into share and then into config
<BarkingFish> yup, i'm there
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: search for this file "dolphinrc"
<BarkingFish> got it
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: open it with kate
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> done
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: search for this line "ConfirmDelete="
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: what does that say?
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: does it say true or false
<BarkingFish> ConfirmDelete=false
<BarkingFish> the one below it - ConfirmTrash - is also set to false
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: rename this file to something like dolphinrc.bak and restart dolphin
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> give me one moment
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: now try to delete something and now check the "do not ask again" option this time
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: and try the deleting something again and see if it works
<BarkingFish> Nope. It didn't.
<BarkingFish> I deleted a photo, and ticked the Do not ask again, deleted it - went to delete another photo, and it promptly asked me again
<phoenix_firebrd> close dolphin and run this command from terminal "kbuildsycoca4 --incremental"
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: ^
<BarkingFish> as normal user?
<qbit> in my dolphinrc those entries don't exist, the only one that does is ConfirmClosingMultipleTabs=false
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: ya
<BarkingFish> no sudo or anything?
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: ya no sudo
<qbit> I bet the setting is stored somewhere else
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: after that check with dolphin
<BarkingFish> running, and done.
<BarkingFish> still didn't work
<BarkingFish> next? :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: check
<BarkingFish> i just did
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: not working?
<BarkingFish> Deleted a photo, marked do not ask, deleted it - lather, rinse, repeat, etc. You know the drill :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: is this a live session?
<BarkingFish> qbit, they should be under a part marked [Notification settings]
<BarkingFish> phoenix_firebrd, no, it's running from a fully installed setup
<qbit> BarkingFish: no 'Notification settings' at all anywhere present in my dolphinrc
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<qbit> BarkingFish: my guess is these are leftovers from really old KDE earlier versions that have been updated over time with cruft left in
<BarkingFish> Sorry, qbit - it should be [Notification Messages] - apologies :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: have you tried purging and reinstalling dolphin?
<BarkingFish> i'll pastebin up the current config, as it's set now, see if you can spot any cockups in it.
<BarkingFish> And yes, phoenix_firebrd - twice
<qbit> BarkingFish: doesn't matter - a search in kate with just 'Notification' returns nothing - not found
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: is your home directory is at a separate partition ?
<BarkingFish> phoenix_firebrd, yes
<BarkingFish> Boot & Root on /dev/sda1, swap on /dev/sda5 and /home on /dev/sda6
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: sda6 is ext4?
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: what is your kde version
<BarkingFish> i have no idea what it is. Hold on a mo and I'll find out
<BarkingFish> phoenix_firebrd, 4.8.4
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: "sudo fdisk -l" will five you the details
<BarkingFish> and dolphinrc for you - http://pastebin.com/KzxDQ8E8
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: for me?
<BarkingFish> yep - that's after the backup of the file, and the restart, and the marking the checkboxes, and so on
<BarkingFish> that's the regenerated version
<BarkingFish> and according to sudo fdisk -l ,  sda6 is  "Extended"
<BarkingFish> i'll check it with the partition manager
<qbit> these confirmations are now stored in file kiorc -> ConfirmDelete=false and ConfirmTrash=false under a section titlesd: [Confirmations]
<BarkingFish> apparently, it is ext4
<BarkingFish> Well that's gonna be fun then. I don't have a file named kiorc in the config area, unless it's somewhere else :)
<qbit> BarkingFish: lol - og grok
<BarkingFish> oopsie - yes I do. It is right down the bottom of the window :P
<BarkingFish> size is 35 bytes, and it's absolutely and totally empty
<BarkingFish> i just opened it in kate, and it's blank.
<BarkingFish> brb
<phoenix_firebrd> qbit: i think thats the pROBLEM FOR BarkingFish
<phoenix_firebrd> qbit: IT SHOULDN'T BE EMPTY
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<qbit> what I'm thinking is I have these entries because I turned off these things when I originally configured Dolphin, and the check box that is supposed to remember these entries is putting them in the wrong place
<phoenix_firebrd> qbit: but he should be having the same entries
<qbit> they don't belong in dolphinrc any longer but rather kiorc and checking that check box is not doing this
<BarkingFish> tell you what - how about I try this... Copying the contents of dolphinrc into kiorc, saving it, and seeing what happens?
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: no no
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: delete kiorc and try the process again
<BarkingFish> ok, i'll have another shot.
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: this time rinse properly
<BarkingFish> do you want me to rebuild the ksyscoca thingy too?
<BarkingFish> or just try deleting another file?
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: if this does not work then
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> My God, Holmes. It's bally well worked :P
<BarkingFish> I just deleted a photo, confirmed not to ask anymore, deleted another one and it didn't ask :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: nice
<BarkingFish> AND... it's regenerated kiorc with readable contents this time :)
<phoenix_firebrd> qbit: thats a good info, ty
<BarkingFish> [Confirmations]
<BarkingFish> ConfirmDelete=false
<qbit> this old cruft thingy in kde rc files is an old long standing problem
<BarkingFish> so now.. .what do I do with dolphinrc? Is that redundant then? or can i just take out those bits which actually don't work?
<BarkingFish> qbit, the biggest issue is that KDE simply overwrites old stuff with new stuff - when it should be changing the old stuff so that it works.
<BarkingFish> leaving all these artefacts behind frankly, is bloody annoying :P
<qbit> for comparison purposes: http://pastebin.com/kU6pys5W
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: the actual problem might have been file permissions for the kiorc file
<BarkingFish> i don't see how it could have been, I never changed them, and it had the same perms as everything else in that folder
<BarkingFish> all the config files in that folder have the perms set as 600, owner = thor
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: then it might have been something else
<BarkingFish> well, whatever it was, it's working now.  So no need to file a bug on it - unless that would be helpful in case others experience the issue?
<BarkingFish> in fact, I might just do that anyway, and note that it could be an artefact from previous versions
<BarkingFish> Well i'd like to say thank you guys for the help in getting that issue fixed - I didn't realise checking through the scrollback, but that took well over an hour to sort out.  If you don't mind, I'm gonna take a breather, drop out and get some dinner since my blood sugar's on it's way down :)
<BarkingFish> I'm gonna mark as away, but I'll still be about - so I'll see you in about 30 minutes
<Joit> probatly you had a wrong permission on tis file
<freeman__> sure is busy here :)
<BarkingFish> hi freeman__ :)
<freeman__> hello :)
<BarkingFish> It never is that busy in here. Only when people actually pop by in need of help, and then only if someone is about to assist them :)
<freeman__> oh, then this is some kind of serious channel? well, i just poped to say hello
<freeman__> :)
<freeman__> actualy, i have a question for an audience here. has anyone tried kde 4.9 rc2?
<freeman__> none of u?
<BarkingFish> I don't think so, not unless they're using one of our pre-release testing repositories
<BarkingFish> All the current normal users will be on 4.8.4 afair
<freeman__> 4.8.4 has been a setback for me so crossed my fingers and went to 4.9rc2
<BarkingFish> what was wrong with 4.8.4?
<freeman__> kwin would hang no matter what driver i would use
<BarkingFish> That doesn't sound good by any means. kwin is good here and I'm on 4.8.4
<freeman__> well, it was strange for me to. never had a problem with my propriety nVidia driver and kwin until 4.8.4
<BarkingFish> Ah. One second then and let me go check if any bugs are filed against this
<freeman__> ok :)
<BarkingFish> ok - there have been no bugs reported against kwin hanging (in conjunction with an nVidia driver) since 2010 - so you may be wise to make an account at https:.//bugs.kde.org and file a bug to make people aware of the issue.
<BarkingFish> the last bug filed was https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257850 in November 2010
<ubottu> KDE bug 257850 in scene-opengl "KWin hangs from time to time, no keyboard input possible, GL_OUT_OF_MEMORY" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<BarkingFish> the affected user there was also running an nVidia driver
<freeman__> will it have any affect to report a bug for 4.8.4 if development has been forwarded for 4.9 and i have no issues with it (with 4.9)?
<BarkingFish> freeman__, it may be wise - i have no idea how long it will be before 4.9 goes live to the network, so there may be users with 4.8.4 who have problems with it, and need a bugfix
<freeman__> ok, will do then, cause the bug was really strenuous
<BarkingFish> cool. Thanks for doing that.  If nobody knows that the bug exists, then it could potentially carry forward to another version :)
<freeman__> well, i thought it was a more general problem cause i run pretty clean system, no exotic settings. 4.9 feels snappier then ever, one could feel that real work has been put in to it...
<elvenfighter> Hello everone. About that post "Switching to KDE telepathy in 12.10". I've faced very annoying bug of ktp-contactlist: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292719 . Can anybody confirm/investigate this?
<ubottu> KDE bug 292719 in text-ui "Conversation messed up" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dumnut_> hi, i have 2 ubuntu 12.04 computers. iwant to access the other's files. i went to wireless icon on top left and edited it, but still no connection. what more must i do?
<BarkingFish> dumnut_, if you're on ubuntu 12.04, this would be the wrong channel to ask in :)  Try #ubuntu - this channel is for the KDE version, the other is for the Gnome / Unity version
<dumnut_> hi BarkingFish, thank-you for direct
<dumnut_> will do
<BarkingFish> no problem, you're welcome :)
<javier_> hola a todos
<javier_> alguien me puede decir como hago en kubuntu para ver los videos en vista preeliminar cuando abro una carpeta'
<freeman__> has anyone reported a bug in task manager, when it fails to refresh (suppose that's the problem) when one of the windows is closed? it leaves the gap and doesn't realign the rest of  the windows...
<nstiurca> hey guys, I can't seem to log in to my account on fully upgraded kubuntu 12.04. As soon as I hit enter after typing my password, a black window (I think an instance of Konsole) briefly flashes, then the whole screen goes black for a few seconds and I find myself back at the login screen. My only hint so far as to what is wrong is the .xsession-errors file (http://pastebin.com/L7M5t4p6). KDE install seems ok since I can log in as an
<BarkingFish> !es | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BarkingFish> nstiurca, it sounds to me like x is failing to start.
<BarkingFish> Can you manually start an x session?
<freeman__> login,  then type startx
<BarkingFish> freeman__, yep. That's the idea :)
<freeman__> :)
<BarkingFish> nstiurca, press CTRL+ALT+F1, login with your username and password, and simply type startx  to check if you can manually start an x session.
<BarkingFish> The alternative is to go into the terminal and after login, type service kdm start  and see if launching a fresh kde session will help
<nstiurca> I got a black screen with a window telling me "failed to start session gnome" :-S
<nstiurca> btw i already have one KDE session running. as I said, I can log in as another user
<nstiurca> service kdm start -> start: Job is already running: kdm
<nstiurca> it might say something different if i were to log out of my alternate user account, but then i'd have to figure out how to connect to IRC from terminal...
<BarkingFish> So if you have Kubuntu - how come it's trying to start a gnome session?
<BarkingFish> or do you have both desktops installed?
<nstiurca> not sure... i used to have gnome installed, but i uninstalled that ages ago
<nstiurca> i guess some config file is still out of whack
<BarkingFish> yeah, definitely
<freeman__> have you upgraded kubuntu trough apt? is /home still pointing to your home directory?
<nstiurca> what's very strange is that everything was working fine until a few days ago when my house lost power during the night, and upon restart of my computer i couldn't log in anymore
<nstiurca> yes to both
<freeman__> nstiurca, sudo apt-get check
<nstiurca> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done
<freeman__> sudo apt-get -f
<freeman__> sorry
<freeman__> meant: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<freeman__> any new packages?
<nstiurca> yeah, looks like a kernel security patch (3.2.0-24 -> 3.2.0.26)
<freeman__> worth a try
<nstiurca> i upgraded before heading to the IRC :)
<freeman__> :)
<freeman__> no clue
<freeman__> sorry
<nstiurca> i've been trying to track down why X is trying to start gnome session... i haven't been able to find anything through either grepping around in /etc/X11 or looking at the files referenced in man startx
<nstiurca> any ideas where that might be set?
<Daskreech> nstiurca: prefdm?
<nstiurca> Daskreech: not sure what you meant... if that's supposed to be a command, not found
<freeman__> nstiurca: can you reach .xsession-errors in your home dir?
<nstiurca> http://pastebin.com/L7M5t4p6
<Daskreech> nstiurca: btw you can connect to irc from terminal if you like
<nstiurca> Daskreech: I know, I did it before one time when I first got Linux years and years ago and for some reason thought it would be a good idea to uninstall X11... it seemed easier to just log in to my other account for now
<Daskreech> nstiurca: :) Ok just letting you know that's an option if you like
<Daskreech> elvenfighter: would you like me to try out with you?
<Daskreech> nstiurca: can you change your login session?
<nstiurca> Daskreech: yes, if I go to the K menu, Leave, Switch User, New Session, I end up at a login screen. The slight difference from what I reported in my first post is that after KDE crashes, instead of ending up at the login screen, I end up in my (locked) session I have running now with my other user account
<Daskreech> ah
<nstiurca> the .xsession-errors is the same, except in that case an empty .xsession-errors-:1 is also created
<nstiurca> at any rate, I don't think there is anything wrong with my KDE installation at the system level since I can log in as a different user. so I tried deleting (backing up actually) ~/.kde and /var/tmp/kde-<username>, and I still can't log in
<nstiurca> does KDE keep any config files elsewhere which may be causing problems?
<nstiurca> hmm, renaming my home directory, then creating a fresh, empty home directory allows me to log in, although at the login screen I had to explicitly select KDE as my session to avoid it trying to start a Gnome session
<nstiurca> I guess I can start moving things back a piece at a time from my backed up home into my new home
<BarkingFish> that's a good idea - just don't copy anything from your old .kde folder on the backup, it may contain the configuration which messed your other set up :)
<nstiurca> meh.  that means I lose all my KDE settings. also, i tried removing just .kde, which din't help so i think the culprit is elsewhere. still, I will tread carefully
<BarkingFish> yeah, better to be safe now that you have your sessions working
<Daskreech> mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_bkup
<nstiurca> hmm, my .Xauthority in my old home folder is owned by root... wtf? I bet that was it...
<Daskreech> nstiurca: that would probably help
#kubuntu 2012-07-15
<nstiurca> those of you that were trying to help me earlier, it looks like the problem was somewhere in .cache, .dbus, and/or .kde. Not sure which as I have lost interest in tracking down exactly what was happening. The only fallout really is having to redo all my KDE settings, but I can live with that
<nstiurca> thanks for your help
<BarkingFish> you're welcome.
<Daskreech> nstiurca: I would guess that it might be something that is in KDM so maybe .cache ?
<mr-rich> When is the point release due out?
<rogskreech> how do I restart the keyboard?
<rogskreech> My keyboard has quit responding
<rogskreech> Lights don't flash
<phiscribe> think you gotta restart x, is it battery powered?
<theminer> whats up party peoples?
<rogskreech> hi theminer
<theminer> am hoping that I am the only currently logged on user that is +1300 feet underground
<rogskreech> theminer: That's a selfish hope. Share the darkness
<theminer> horrible
<theminer> Does anyone here actually use muon?
<theminer> I have just recently migrated one of my laptop systems over to kubuntu from FreeBSD
<phiscribe> not i
<rogskreech> theminer: I do
<theminer> Are you pretty happy with it?
<theminer> thus far I am much more comfortable with apt,...although I am missing portage
<kubuntu> Hello
<theminer> hola
<mah454> I use Intel i915 VGA . How can enable desktop effect for this ?
<theminer> desktop effect?
<mah454> theminer: yes
<mah454> some effect can not enabled ! sample (blur , windows wobby , ... )
<theminer> are you getting an error when you try to enable?
<Daskreech> theminer: Apt is better but no huge complaints about muon
<theminer> ? where can I shuffle my playlist in Amarok?
<andrewh192> hey, anyonehere have any experience with Transmission's web client?
<theminer> nevermind,..found it
<andrewh192> theminer: hey, do you have any experience with Transmission's web client?
<theminer> nope
<andrewh192> i found the channel for the program on here, but no one is sayin anything
<theminer> bit torrents right?
<Roey> hello, why when launching alien-arena do I get this:  ln: failed to create symbolic link `/home/roey/.config/alien-arena/data1': Permission denied    ??
<Roey> Daskreech:  hey there
<theminer> Roey  rm-v ~/.config/alien-arena
<theminer> then mkdir -p ~/.config/alien-arena
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> bit torrents
<theminer> You need to remove the symlink and create a new folder
<Daskreech> Roey: Hey :)
<andrewh192> if both computers are connected through wifi to the same network
<theminer> or you could add your user account to the games group
<andrewh192> wouldn't there be a localhost type thing
<andrewh192> instead of the outside ip address of each computer?
<theminer> sudo gkpasswd -a "username" games  (no quotes)
<theminer> So you are saying that you do not want to use the ip address given by the DNS server on the router?
<Roey> theminer:  thanks
<andrewh192> well, i am just saying that i am tryin to figure out how to view my transmission web client on a laptop
<andrewh192> i am running transmission on my desktop
<andrewh192> and have a laptop and would like to be able to be upstairs with my laptop and be able to add stuff to my cue with my laptop
<andrewh192> if that makes sense....
<theminer> yeah I see what you are getting at
<andrewh192> what would be the url to get to it
<andrewh192> from my laptop
<andrewh192> would i use a external ip address to get into it?
<theminer> it should have an internal ip address
<andrewh192> or just like "localhost":9091.......
<andrewh192> "
<theminer> it will be whatever address was given to your machine by your router
<theminer> something like 192.168.1.4
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> that makes sense
<theminer> think something like /sbin/ifconfig $1 | grep "inet"addr"
<theminer> should give you the internal address me thinks
<theminer> ...anyways,...like I said,..don't have any experience with Transmission,..but I grasp the concept
 * theminer thinks he may not be so smart
<phiscribe> in dolphin hovering over about anyfile crashes dolphin, disabling the info panel seems to help, anyone know a fix?
<Daskreech> phiscribe: fix nepomuk?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I need document for make kdm theme
<mah454> for KDE 4.X
<mah454> Helo
<mah454> hello
<mah454> I need document for make KDM theme
<mah454> KDE 4.X
<ramchandra> hello
<ramchandra> hello is anybody there @ this irc
<ramchandra> hello?
<ramchandra> hello all
<ramchandra> anybody there??
<ramchandra> *i*
<ramchandra> anybody?
<ramchandra> hello shmidtm
<ramchandra> can anybody hear me?
<ramchandra> hello can anybody hear me???????
<gigix> ramchandra: what's your question
<ramchandra> I need questions to answer
<ramchandra> I am myself expert.
<ramchandra> looks like nobody has any questions :-) !
<gigix> well you know how irc works then, people connect and ask questions ;-)
<ramchandra> its seems like theres only one alive user
<ramchandra> that is gixi
<ramchandra> gigix
<ramchandra> .
<ramchandra> I think im leaving
<ramchandra> n
<ramchandra> nk
<ramchandra> mn
<ramchandra> k
<FloodBotK1> ramchandra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gigix> ramchandra: ok bye
<ramchandra> ok floodbotk1 is an odd name
<ramchandra> seems that all 200+ users are sleeping
<ramchandra> im leaving
<ramchandra> bye
<agata> Hi everyone
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning agata
<agata> can anybode tell my wich recovery software is best for Kubuntu ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> recovery? for what
<agata> i acidentally lost my data from old hard drive
<agata> and i want to recover it
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok so data on your harddrive
<mydogsnameisrudy> look at testdisk
<agata> tnx :)
<triskel_> spanish?
<Guest95544> Kubuntu, once again is deciding not to run a program it has run 10000000 times without ever having a problem before. Can anyone help?
<Guest95544> Why is Kubuntu so problematic?
<Guest95544> >< (bashes face into keyboard)
<mime111111> hey ppl! i am using kubuntu 12, it is a good idea to install both packages, ubuntu-restricted and kubuntu-res?
<mime111111> thnx ppl!!!
<rork> Guest95544: someone might be able to help you if you share which program you're trying to run
<Guest95544> Sure, thanks Rork! I'm trying to run the tor browser bundle. If run it many many times before without a problem, anyway; When I run the start-tor-browser script I get "vadalia exited abnormally. Exit Code:127" So I ran a debug and got...
<Guest95544> "./start-tor-browser --debug
<Guest95544> Debug enabled.
<Guest95544> Starting Vidalia now
<Guest95544> Launching Vidalia from: /home/jack/Documents/tor-browser_en-US
<Guest95544> ./start-tor-browser: 214: ./start-tor-browser: ./App/vidalia: not found
<FloodBotK1> Guest95544: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest95544> Vidalia exited with the following return code: 127"
<rork> Guest95544: use !pastebin for pasting error reports ;)
<Guest95544> lol derp, thanks I'm still n00bsauce :P
<Guest95544> !pastebin ./start-tor-browser --debug
<ubottu> Guest95544: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest95544> Debug enabled.
<Guest95544> Starting Vidalia now
<Guest95544> Launching Vidalia from: /home/jack/Documents/tor-browser_en-US
<Guest95544> ./start-tor-browser: 214: ./start-tor-browser: ./App/vidalia: not found
<FloodBotK1> Guest95544: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest95544> Vidalia exited with the following return code: 127
<rork> nothing wrong with learning things the hard way
<Guest95544> omg I feel so stupid
<rork> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rork> ;)
<Guest95544> dude you are a good fellow, thank you for your patience...I'm going to hang out in this IRC until I learn how to use Kubuntu like a man!
<Guest95544> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092982/
<rork> mime111111: afaik these packages are similar, if you're using kubuntu install ing kubuntu-restricted-packages should be enough
<mime111111> thnx rok; also i have a problem, now dragging into konsole, make the appeaarance of, u know, other paste options... but is more like a helpy than an issue
<mime111111> THNX ROOOORK
<rork> Guest95544:  does the file /home/jack/Documents/tor-browser_en-US/App/vidalia exist (note files/directories are case sensitive)? What are the access rights to this file?
<mime111111> another problem is sound 5.1 cant select amarok as master, because makes a hang in the next change song...
<mime111111> a hang in kmix
<Guest95544> I extracted the tor bundle in the home folder, all of the directories are there...I assume it has the right permissions because it's in my home folder. I've always done it this way and it has always worked, this is a fresh install too :/
<mydogsnameisrudy> mime111111: is this a freash install of 12.04?
<mydogsnameisrudy> mime111111:  have you  run update and upgrade
<rork> mime111111: not sure what you mean by you're konsole question, you can copy/paste stuff in console using the menubar, rightclick many or Ctrl-Shift-C/Ctrl-Shift-V Shortcuts; you can also drag-drop things into konsole but dragging from konsole seems not to be possible.
<rork> Guest95544: in konsole, in the /home/jack/Documents/tor-browser_en-US/App directory, can you type `ls -l` (that's a lower case L) and pastebin the output here?
<Guest95544> sure, one sec
<Guest95544> http://paste.kde.org/517664/
<Guest95544> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest95544> !passtbinit -b http://paste.kde.org/517664/
<ubottu> Guest95544: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mime111111> hey rork, i mean from dolphin to konsole, it appears before droping it a little menu with, i think, paste as text, as object, and dont-know-wich one-more
<Guest95544> !passtbinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093007/
<ubottu> Guest95544: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mime111111> mydognameisrudy, i did it, but my aspire 5930 with ds 5.1 builted in, not ever is well implemented, all is freshly new, and downgrading kmix solves some problems, but makes others
<rork> Guest95544: ok, file is there which makes it harder. Are you sure you've installed the right (32 or 64bit) version for your OS?
<mime111111> ok, cya then ppl, thnx for help
<Guest95544> Absolutley sure man! 100% I'll even re-download it, I swear the linux gods just hate me. I reinstalled kubuntu just an hour ago because I hosed the Gnupg and a bunch of packages got screwed. So I reinstalled and went straight for TOR and downloaded my usual package and I'm getting these errors...I will delete from the directory and redownload the 32bit and extract it again just to be sure
<Guest95544> downloading "tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-2.2.37-1-dev-en-US.tar.gz"
<Guest95544> Oh rork
<Guest95544> I did notice something when trying to run Vidalia, non bundle version...I'm getting some permission issues
<Guest95544> idk if that will help
<Guest95544> I re-downloaded the 32bit and same thing. I definitely have the right package tho....>< argGG
<delight> how can i uninstall grub from a partition ? I accidently installed grub on some partiton instead of the MBR now refit shows 2 boot entries (MBR + partion's grub-entry <<< only the MBR one is working)
<delight> ^^^ its a macintl installation of precise
<delight> i would like to get rid of the grub-entry in the partition
<Guest95544> I swear...kubuntu pisses me off so bad...anyway I have to reboot for these updates. I'll back in here. Thanks anyway rork, I'm telling you bro I have the worst luck with linux...but thanks
<Guest22017> Quick Reboot! Rork, when I try to run vadalia, I get "/var/run/tor is not woned by this user (jack, ) but by debian-tor (). Perhaps you are running tor as the wrong user?"
<Guest22017> I'm having permission issues somewhere? I'm freaking clueless, this is a brand new install. Things shouldn't be messed up like this ><
<rork> Guest22017: have you tried installing tor from the repositories now? I thought you were working in a local install
<Guest22017> I always use the muon package manager, I was just seeing if I could get vidalia working with the non bundle package
<Guest22017> Since I'm having problems with the bundle
<Guest22017> So frustrating, it worked yesterday on the same dang OS
<Guest22017> Should I reinstlal my **** OS again?!?
<rork> Guest22017: I was thinking there might be a clue in the vidalia-debug-log (if the file is big you might want to delete it and restart tor)
<Guest22017> The log just says that /var/run/tor is not owned by me, the admin
<Guest22017> there is just root and Jack...I'm jack...How do I not own this I freaking installed it
<Guest22017> The thing I can't stand about trouble shooting linux, is that I can follow the exact same steps I've used in the past to accomplish something and I can get different results...the definition of instanity
<Guest22017> insanity*
<Guest22017> a+b=whatever linux decides it wants to do
<Guest22017> errrrrr, before I get pissed and throw my laptop I'm going to reinstall OS and come back....I really appreciate your help. I just need to leave this before I start losing my cool
<rork> ok, gl
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<mr-rich> Good morning. When is the point release due out?
<BluesKaj> 'morning mydogsnameisrudy
<so> hi
<so> e kelane ki korchis
<so> hello......
<so> someone say hello......
<so> why no one is saying hello.....
<so> sobai kothai gelo......
<akis> hi all. could you please advise what depos (for my 10.04) do i have enable in my other software kpackagekit. i have already http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner and (source code). are they right? i have also ppa/eugenesan. help me please...
<BluesKaj> akis, http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-10.04-p2
<akis> i read it but i still have problems. This is the content of my source.list http://paste.kde.org/517766/
<BluesKaj> akis, remove the # from lines 26 and 27 , then sudo apt-get-update;sudo apt-get upgrade ..also describe what problems you mean
<Riddell> akis: you're on 10.04 which is lucid, you can't add 12.04 (precise) lines to sources.list, that'll mess things up
<BluesKaj> Riddell, good catch, i didn't notice the precise debs
<akis> i am trying to fix it. i added to other software of settings of kpackagekit the following deb http://paste.kde.org/517784/ and i removed precise. i tried to upgrade but i got http://paste.kde.org/517790/. there is still a mess.
<BluesKaj> akis, what's messy about it?
<BluesKaj> akis, you ran updates and upgrades with precise repos in your sources list and it tried to install kernels not matched for your OS version, Remove all text from your sources.list , and do this : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<akis> i found my old source.list file. is it ok for my 10.04? http://paste.kde.org/517820/
<BluesKaj> akis, yes that's fine , but you might want to enable the lucid-backports repos by removing the # from the beginning of the deb
<akis> how can i write to this file as it is write protected?
<akis> i can modified it but it cannot be saved.
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , that will give you root permissions when you give your password in the dialog
<BluesKaj> akis, run sudo apt-get-update , after editing and saving the file
<akis> update ok. i am running upgrade too.
<akis> source.list is now: http://paste.kde.org/517826/. upgrad reported: http://paste.kde.org/517832/
<BluesKaj> akis , run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/517838/
<BluesKaj> akis, sudo apt-get -f install
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/517844/
<akis> why does this error appear. i have to mention that i encountered some error about the kernel every time the kpackagekit update the system.
<BluesKaj> akis, alt+f2 . kdesudo dolphin /boot . Look for the imagefile , initrd.img-2.6.32-41-generic to see if it exists
<akis> not 41, only up to 40!
<BluesKaj> akis, that's fine ,open your package manager and make sure any precise debs in the repositories are disabled or removed
<akis> although exist vmlinuz 41, vmcoreinfo 41, system.map 41, config 41. yep, i removed all precise.
<akis> how can i paste a jpg?
<BluesKaj> you haven't been able to update or upgrade due to that kernel waiting to be installed and blocking your changes
<akis> what do i have to do to fix it?
<BluesKaj> akis , can you update/upgrade now ?
<BluesKaj> it should go away with the changes to the repos
<akis> update its ok. upgrade reports the same error
<BluesKaj> altho a reboot might have to be done
<akis> so, do i proceed with a reboot?
<BluesKaj> I would ..it might work , not real sure
<akis> ok. i am going for a restart. i will be back in a couple of mins.
<akis> i am back. still the same error after "upgrade"
<andrewh192> hey, is there a room for thunderbird mail?
<andrewh192> is there a way to sync my gmail contacts with my contacts on thunderbird?
<akis> any idea Blueskj to fix the system?
<andrewh192> going to be going to work, but i will leave this open, so if anyone has any ideas, let me know.. i tried to look on the website support section but couldn't come up with anything that helped me..
<Kraligor> Hi, I've got a problem with KDE on Kubuntu as well as on Debian: I want to configure samba-share, so I installed  kdenetwork, kdenetwork-filshare and samba. But there's no samba-entry in the settings. Only the Dolphin-sambashare works, but I want to configure it and I remember that there used to be advanced configuration options in the system-settings. Screenshot: http://h9.abload.de/img/kubyizf8.png
<BluesKaj> andrewh192, afaik gmail contacts are auto enabled in thunderbird once you setup the gmail acct in thunderbird , they should be listed in the addressbook in tools
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/517868/
<BluesKaj> akis , locate initrd.img-2.6.32-41-generic
<BluesKaj> akis, or , locate linux-image-2.6.32-41-generic
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/517874/
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/517880/
<BluesKaj> akis , also try this , sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<kenro> Is there a gnutella on Kubuntu channel?
<akis> still nothing! http://paste.kde.org/517892/ -:(
<BluesKaj> kenro, nope , no file sharing here
<kenro> BluesKaj: What? I can't trade files on this channel?  I believe that qualifies for 'noduh'. Actually, I'm justtrying to figure out this new interface.
<akis> look here. i am afraid is a bug! http://markmail.org/message/ccs472eypipkzwos
<BluesKaj> akis , I doubt whether removing those linux-image files in the dirs listed with locate will wor, but Ican't htink of anything else , altho you may want to ask in #ubuntu since a kernel and repos problem, someone there might have a fix for you
<andrewh192> BluesKaj: afaik?
<akis> thank you for your help and advices. i will refer to #ubuntu too.
<BluesKaj> well kenro asking about gnutella omn a kubuntu support channel bound to get the same reaction from others , not just me
<BluesKaj> andrewh192, sorry , afaik=as far as I know
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> thanx
<andrewh192> latez
<kenro> BluesKaj: Well,you -do- realize not everything has its own seperate support channel...
<BluesKaj> kenro do you have a kubuntu related support question ?
<kenro> You mean,otherthan how it seems (k)ubuntu patches gnutella display in an indicypherable fashion?
<BluesKaj> kenro  it's a gtk app , are you running it on kubuntu-dektop, if so look in system settings>apllication appearance>gtk aapperance
<kenro> BluesKaj: And you think widgetsets are different enough to dsp;lace/hide search results window?
<BluesKaj> kenro, I don't think anything , I'm telling you where to set your GTK app appearance settings
<kenro> BluesKaj: Don't answerthat. :) Thanksanyway.
<BluesKaj> that's all
<Amelie> good afternoon
<Amelie> I need help, my computer have Kubuntu Oneiric Ver. 11.1 connected to a Sony LCD TV via HDMI cable
<Amelie> i updated the version and the resolution is recognized
<Amelie> but all systems fonts are too tiny that are unreadable
<Amelie> i tried changing resolution but it did not work, the system fonts remain the same
<Amelie> can anyone help me to increase the DPI font size from the console? I don't know how to do this
<Amelie> any help?
<Amelie> :(
<BluesKaj> Amelie, kmenu>comptuter>systemsettings>application appearance>fonts , set you fonts there , I also recommend anti-aliasing enabled ,and 120 dpi on force fonts
<Amelie> blues, the problem is i can't access the menu on the graphic, is unreadable
<Amelie> i only see icons
<Amelie> the fonts are too tiny and I don't know the icons by memory
<Amelie> i have to do this from root
<Amelie> don't have any other way to do it
<Amelie> i have a 32 inch lcd screen, and the fons are about 1/32 inch, they are impossible to read
<kenro> BluesKaj:  Hopefully,not quite all. One more thing.  What'sthe proper channel for this question, anyway?
<BluesKaj> Amelie, I use a 42" plasma and I'm 9f/3m away from it, so it is possible to fix, alt+F2 , kdesudo systemsettings , the 2nd from the left icon at the top is the one you need
<BluesKaj> the fonts option is the 3rd one down
<TheOneRing> is there a way to use wubi with kubuntu active nightlys?
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing, if you want a real kubuntu install , wubi'smnot the way
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<cath_> hi
<TheOneRing> BluesKaj: with the curent release wubi works perfectly
<TheOneRing> and its for a tablet and I want to get dual boot and as long as grub doesnt support touch the windows 8 bootloader is much better
<TheOneRing> Im not interested in carying my keyboard with me to select the os in grub
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing, ok , well  dunno about nightlies , their usually for alpha and beta releases
<TheOneRing> hm ok I just tested it grub can be cotrolled by the volume buttons on my tablet
<TheOneRing> so using grub would be possible
<TheOneRing> Ill  try to install kubuntu active the normal way
<BluesKaj> the well , happy kubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing, ^
<cath_> evening all
<e> hi, can someone help me with my dwl 650?
<Guest12474> hi, can someone help me with my dwl 650?
<lmfwmi> hey
<TheLordOfTime> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<lmfwmi> whats problem
<cath_> anyone know how to get the wifi recognized and working in Kubuntu?
<lmfwmi> hi
<Guest12474> i think the card needs flashing. the link light wont work
<cath_> its not too helpful for a newbie
<Guest12474> ive tried using hex files in windows but im not sure about ubuntu
<cath_> why doesn't the installer at least get the internet connexion working - i can't connect a laptop by ethernet all the time
<Guest12474> it sayas that wifi0 is an unknown interface
<Guest12474> says
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, what brand is dwl 650
<cath_> my modem is recognized but not authorized
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Guest12474> dlink
<cath_> thanx Blue
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, then,  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<cath_> it brings back unhappy memories of windows modem commands back in the 90s
<BluesKaj> cath_, no that command was directed at guest
<cath_> ok  so my wifi is still up the creek?
<BluesKaj> cath_, but if it works :)
<Guest12474> sudo iwlist wifi0 scan|grep -i essid
<Guest12474> wifi0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Guest12474> not working
<cath_> how do i find out my modem and download the necessary drivers?
<cath_> wifi card, i mean
<BluesKaj> have you configured network manager etc , i'm assuming you have , both Guest12474 and cath_
<cath_> yup
<cath_> it starts to config and  waits for authorization
<Guest12474> it says unknown interface
<cath_> which never  arrives$
<cath_> i guess i just have to dig around on the net and find a solution. bugger linux
<Guest12474> nothing happens
<Guest12474> the light isnt flashing, which means it isnt wotking. it works in windows btw
<cath_> nite   all
<Guest12474> working
<BluesKaj> Guest12474,  lspci in the terminal and look for mobile or wireless controller  ...we need to know the models /chips in oder to figure out which drivers are needed
<BluesKaj> where's patience disappeared to these days ..it takes a while to expalin and type this stuff ...gawd
<Guest12474> http://pastebin.com/Za1rQMh6
<Guest12474> this is the output
<Guest12474> the card uses a prism chip
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, in the terminal , sudo modprobe b43
<BluesKaj> then do do ifconfig , to see if the module is working
<BluesKaj> just , ifconfig
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> hey phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<Guest12474> nope, its not listed
<BluesKaj> what was the output of sudo modprobe b43 , that command loads the kernel source driver , if there's no output then driver should load
<Guest12474> yeah, there were 3 errors to begin with
<BluesKaj> is this a laptop Guest12474 ?
<Guest12474> http://pastebin.com/sxb7Gbyc
<Guest12474> heres the output
<Guest12474> yes
<Guest12474> laptop
<Guest12474> hello?
<BluesKaj> try network manager to connect now , Guest12474
<Guest12474> ok
<BluesKaj> you may need to configure your password and WPA settings etc with your router
<Guest12474> ok
<Guest12474> what do i put for bssid?
<Guest12474> and cloned mac address?
<BluesKaj> are they required fields?
<Guest12474> the save button wont come up
<Guest12474> yes
<Guest12474> i think so
<BluesKaj> usually your router page should provide that info
<Guest12474> router page?
<Guest12474> im not using a router
<Guest12474> im using a wireless card
<BluesKaj> modem then
<Guest12474> ok
<Guest12474> where do i get that info?
<Guest12474> ah, i just changed to wlan and it let me save
<Guest12474> wlan1
<Guest12474> device mac address i mean
<BluesKaj> your wireless card connects to the internet theun a gateway , either it's a router, modem or a 3or4G card of somekind , if it's a card that connects to a cell network then I can't help
<Guest12474> im not connecting to internet through my wireless card, im going through a dongle
<Guest12474> i just want the wireless card to work
<Guest12474> i just want to be able to scan for my wireless netork at home
<Guest12474> through the card
<Guest12474> network
<BluesKaj> what device is connnecting to the internet where you are now
<Husar> hi, best download manager with dwonload speed setting is?
<BluesKaj> !polls | Husar
<ubottu> Husar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Husar> hi, ANY download manager with dwonload speed setting is?
<BluesKaj> ktorrent
<Husar> thx
<Guest12474> im using a dongle to caonnect to the internet but i want my wireless card to work so i can connect through that
<BluesKaj> dongle , what kind of dongle ?
<Roey> o/ BluesKaj
<Guest12474> a 3 dongle.  but thats not important. i dont want to use that. i want to use my homw network if i could get the wireless card to work
<Guest12474> home
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<BluesKaj> we can't configure you wifi card if you're not trying to connect with it
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, ^
<Guest12474> i am trying to connect to it, i have another network here
<Guest12474> im just using the dongle to talk to you
<Guest12474> the card wont list networks
<Guest12474> any
<BluesKaj> what does route -n give ?
<Guest12474> i connect through a bt hotspot, so i dont have any of the details
<Guest12474> its just my ethernet
<Guest12474> route -n
<Guest12474> Kernel IP routing table
<Guest12474> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Guest12474> 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Guest12474> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<FloodBotK1> Guest12474: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest12474> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<Guest12474> hello?
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, that b43 driver is supposed to be the correct one for your wifi chip , best to configure it at home then ..it's no point using a different gatway if we can't get the info needed
<Guest12474> well, normally you get a list of networks, like 6 or so round here
<Guest12474> its a dwl 650 rev p1
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, try,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> pastebin the result
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest12474> i get this error     SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, sudo dhclient wlan0
<Guest12474> my adapter in wlan1, my laptop internal wireless is broken
<Guest12474> is
<BluesKaj> ok then try wlan1
<Guest12474> i get this error    SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, sorry what do you mean yoiur wireless is broken ..it's what we're trying get working , correct?
<Guest12474> the card in my laptop is broken, im trying the get the pcmcia one to work
<BluesKaj> all this time and you didn't tell me
<Guest12474> sorry
<BluesKaj> pcmcia , is it a usb ?
<Guest12474> pcmcia
<BluesKaj> where does it plugin
<Guest12474> on the left side
<BluesKaj> what kind of connection ?
<Guest12474> pcimcia?
<Guest12474> pcmcia?
<BluesKaj> no
<Guest12474> ?
<BluesKaj> what make and model
<Guest12474> dlink dwl 650 revision p1
<Guest12474> any luck?
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, lspcmcia , pastebin the output
<Guest12474> it doesnt, hold on
<Guest12474> http://pastebin.com/8BidMx14
<Guest12474> sorry, wrong command
<Guest12474> hold on
<Guest12474> http://pastebin.com/GxwdYt78
<Guest12474> thats it
<Guest12474> hello?
<BluesKaj> is it the Prism 2.5 chipset ?
<Guest12474> yes
<Guest12474> what do you think?
<BluesKaj> let me look around
<Guest12474> ok, cool
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, ok , sudo apt-get install prism2-usb-firmware-installer
<Guest12474> its not a usb card btw
<Guest12474> but will try
<Guest12474> cool
<Guest12474> its done something
<BluesKaj> Guest12474, then what kind of card because all I could find for it was usb types when researching?
<Guest12474> pcmcia
<BluesKaj> yes but pcmcia needs a connection, and they appear tob usb according to what I see about them on the net
<Guest12474> ok
<Guest12474> well  it did something
<Guest12474> but still no light flashing and no card listed on ifconfig
<Guest12474> and no list on networks
<BluesKaj> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<BluesKaj> or wlan1
<Guest12474> sorry it was wlan0,, doh
<Guest12474> error
<Guest12474> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<BluesKaj> iwconfig
<e__> sorry, had to reboot
<e__> sorry had to reboot
<Guest12474> sorry had to reboot
<Guest12474> http://pastebin.com/44HDcMMW
<Guest12474> output of iwconfig
<Guest12474> wierd, wifi0 is there, dunno what that is
<Guest12474> hello? blues?
<BluesKaj> looks like a positive result , shows wifi is managed
<Guest12474> cool
<Guest12474> so what next?
<BluesKaj> look at the card is it a usb connection or not , we need to know , it also seems to be fairly old from the info i've found
<Guest12474> its old
<Guest12474> and definately a pcmicia
<BluesKaj> yes , but the connection on your laptop is probly a USB
<BluesKaj> there is no such thing as a pcmcia connector as far as I know
<Guest12474> its the old typewith all the pins
<Guest12474> about 80 of them
<BluesKaj> oh ...gonna tough to find a workable driver
<Guest12474> ok
<Guest12474> do you think you can do it?
<Guest12474> ok back soon
<BluesKaj> ok we need to remove the previous prism app , sudo apt-get remove prism2-usb-firmware-installer ..it's for usb  , we need the linux-wlan-ng driver utlity instead , sudo apt-get install linux-wlan-ng
<Num83rGuy> I have a Wacom Bamboo tablet and I can't get the buttons on it to work correctly.
<Num83rGuy> It is a Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen and Touch but the settings for it say it's a Bamboo Comic Medium.
<Num83rGuy> touch seems to work fine as does the pen but, the buttons are near impossible to configure and seem to be resetting to some kind of default after I change them.
<Num83rGuy> And only one physical button on the pad works.
<BluesKaj> sorry Num83rGuy , I have absolutely no experience with tablets
<Num83rGuy> It doesn't seem to be a hardware issue it works on Windows
<Num83rGuy> Ah so i should ask around later if I haven't found a solution by then.
<Num83rGuy> Thanks.
<Num83rGuy> I have been fighting with this for a while.
<BluesKaj> perhaps #kde can help
<phoenix_firebrd> Num83rGuy: hi
#kubuntu 2013-07-08
<James_Epp> I'm installing kubuntu in a VM for setting up, installing programs and such. If I all of a sudden switch it from that VM (which is installed on a desktop) to a netbook, will everything transfer over okay?
<James_Epp> Like, will battery indicators and such be an issue or not?
<unheeding> so i have an issue - i can see lightdm, but when i log in to kde it tuns my monitor off
<unheeding> i can log in to icewm just fine
<genii> unheeding: Perhaps it's using a second video output which you can't see as the default
<unheeding> no there's only one output
<unheeding> i can log in to icewm and get into systemsettings, but i can't change anything about the monitor
<unheeding> i'm going to try upgrading to 4.10.5 and see if that does anything
<unheeding> nope
<unheeding> well, screw this
<genii> unheeding: When the monitor shuts off are you still able to gain a console with ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Trel> I have Kubuntu on a laptop with an Intel 4 integrated Graphics GPU (core 2 duo). Compositing works fine, but the splash screen in KDE flickers really bad. KDM is fine, and the desktop is fine, but the splash screen flickers. Anyone have any ideas what I can do there?
<shrinivasan> hello all
<shrinivasan> .nick shrini
<shrinivasan> what is kbuildsycoca4?
<shrinivasan> why is talking too much time to run?
<shrinivasan> everytime  i kill that
<shrinivasan> to see the desktop
<Tm_T> shrinivasan: kbuildsycoca builds metadatabase(s) that KDE uses internally, you need it to do its work
<Tm_T> then, it should run through in a minute
<shrinivasan> Tm_T: it is taking hours
<shrinivasan> but still working
<Tm_T> shrinivasan: have you tried running it manually from command line?
<shrinivasan> ok
<Tm_T> "kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental" to ensure old cruft isn't annoying it
<shrinivasan> when I run manually, it is talking all the memory and the system gets into a non usable state
<genii> Perhaps you have marginal system specifications for running Kubuntu
<Tm_T> shrinivasan: even with --noincremental switch?
<shrinivasan> I did not tried with that option
<Tm_T> shrinivasan: please do
<shrinivasan> genii: I have 4GB ram
<shrinivasan> yes
<shrinivasan> will do no
<shrinivasan> it is running
<shrinivasan> will update the progress here as it goes
<shrinivasan> the top says that
<shrinivasan> the virt ram usage is increasing from 300 to 550 now
<shrinivasan> 613
<shrinivasan> 700
<shrinivasan> it is keep on increasing
<shrinivasan> 825 mb now
<shrinivasan> 1343 MB now
<shrinivasan> 1600 MB now
<shrinivasan> 2380 MB
<shrinivasan> I fear my system will hand soon
<Tm_T> shrinivasan: virt you can ignore
<shrinivasan> Tm_T: oh
<shrinivasan>  2669 shriniva  20   0 2830m 2.6g 4336 R  98.8 71.3   6:23.15 kbuildsycoca4
<shrinivasan> RES = 2.6 GB
<Tm_T> that's a lot
<shrinivasan> almost vire and res are same
<shrinivasan> my firefox gor hang
<shrinivasan> the alt tab response is very slow
<shrinivasan> let me keep it running for some time
<shrinivasan> will have some tea and check again
<shrinivasan> :-)
<Tm_T> shrinivasan: does it progress in command line? does it tell what it is doing?
<shrinivasan> kbuildsycoca4 running...
<shrinivasan> kbuildsycoca4(2669) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Keywords in "plasma-applet-microblog-qml.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<shrinivasan> kbuildsycoca4(2669) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Keywords in "kcm_kmm_icalendarexport.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<shrinivasan> kbuildsycoca4(2669) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Keywords in "kcm_kmm_printcheck.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<FloodBotK1> shrinivasan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shrinivasan> no much error on konsole
<shrinivasan> what is that tool doing?
<shrini> hello all
<shrini> my system crashed of kbuildsycoca4 operation
<shrini> and I rebooted
<shrini> :-(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Trel> I'm having an issue with the kde splash screen
<Trel> it flickers badly when i login.  I have intel series 4 integrated graphics.
<BluesKaj> Trel, check kmenu>system>additional drivers for more up to date driver availability
<rstob911> I was just wondering if anyone else seems to be having troubles with Firefox freezing up
<SonikkuAmerica> Big problem: I've lost all sound in Kubuntu 13.04. (lspci gives 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03))
<reservado_> hi
<reservado_> i just installed kubuntu 13.04, but when i try to login, the start up process just get freezed
<SonikkuAmerica> [ Att 2 ] Big problem: I've lost all sound in Kubuntu 13.04. (lspci gives 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03))
<reservado_> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> When you try to login? You can't log in?
<reservado_> i can login, but when kubuntu tries to start plasma, freezes
<SonikkuAmerica> reservado_: What are your machine specs?
<genii> SonikkuAmerica: I'm having a similar sound issue atm :-/
<OerHeks> Me had it too, 2 days ago, could not find a solution
<SonikkuAmerica> genii: :\ indeed. Can't even bring out my HD Audio with pavucontrol either (like I used to be able to)
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: ^^
<reservado_> intel pentium dual cor -1GB ram - Nvidia GC
<SonikkuAmerica> reservado_: Are you using the proprietary drivers?
<reservado_> nope
<SonikkuAmerica> genii, OerHeks: I wonder...
<genii> Whats weird is my internal audio doesn't work but if I plug external speakers it works. The HDMI sound doesn't work though.
 * SonikkuAmerica heads for the sound room
<reservado_> In fact prior version of kubuntu works fine
<reservado_> but i choose to make a fresh install
<OerHeks> i was refering to reservado_, not the sound issue
<reservado_> i removed plasma-desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: Oh lol
<reservado_> and i can enter kade
<reservado_> and i can enter kde
<reservado_> but when reinstall plasma desktop computer freezes when trying to load the desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> genii: Nope.
<SonikkuAmerica> Tried a USB headset.
<genii> reservado_: Was it working previously?
<SonikkuAmerica> genii: Figured it, it was speech-dispatcher.
<genii> reservado_: I would suggest from login screen: ctrl-alt-f1   ...login to text console there. Then: mv .kde .oldkde         then: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop      ... then: sudo service lightdm restart    ( or if you still use kdm use instead: sudo service kdm restart ) ..if you don't see login may need to alt-f7 back to it
<reservado_> will try
<Trel_mobile> Blueskaj I'll try that tonight when I get home.
<Trel_mobile> Are thete usually Intel drivers there?
<Trel_mobile> I thought Intel had open sourced theirs.
<BluesKaj> Trel_mobile, , not sure , depends on your hardware
<Trel_mobile> Intel series 4 integrated graphics. (core 2 duo processor)
<Trel_mobile> Either way I'll try that tonight when I get home.
<BluesKaj> !proprietary
<BluesKaj> !info proprietary
<ubottu> Package proprietary does not exist in raring
<BluesKaj> hmm
<SonikkuAmerica> !nonfree
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Oh I know what you're looking for
<SonikkuAmerica> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Trel_mobile> Was that macro for me?
<genii> !binary
<genii> Hm.
<BluesKaj> Trel_mobile, yes check SonikkuAmerica's posted  url
<Trel_mobile> Mine is Intel, not ati/nvidia/matrox though I'll check that link
<Trel_mobile> Yeah, that doesn't address intel. I'm also not sure my issue is from that anyway. Compositing works fine, it's ONLY on the kde splash screen (any of them, including default) where it flickers.
<genii> Trel_mobile: What is the result for lspci -nn      ( just the line for the video )
<BluesKaj> Trel_mobile,are you using lightdm or kdm ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, another thing, I think it's a known bug, but... Jovie is saying that 12 == 0
<SonikkuAmerica> when it says the time
<Trel_mobile> Blueskaj I'm using kdm, but it's the splash screen in kde, not the login manager. (aka it happens with lightdm too)
<BluesKaj> ok
<Trel_mobile> So it's definitely something unrelated (ostensibly) to the login manager.
<BluesKaj> Trel_mobile, perhaps an Xorg config file would help , if you haven't already created one , get the driver loaded ar login
<Trel_mobile> Is there a tutorial for how to do that? Xorg config files is where my knowledge drops to 0 if I don't have instructions.
<Trel_mobile> Because come to think of it, it does remind me of the flickering I would get on some of my nvidia boxes when the driver loaded prior to the login manager.
<Trel_mobile> So that could be something.
<genii> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Trel_mobile> What about what he was saying about loading the driver at login? (and again, intel, not ati or nvidia)
<BluesKaj> my knowledge about startup is very limited ... I need to do more reading
<Trel_mobile> Limited puts you ahead of my zero :p
<uberblah> Hello, I'm trying to figure out what will actually happen if I install kde-full on Ubuntu. Will it create a new option for the session type, the way that gnome does when you install gnome-panel, or will it completely replace all of my gnome stuff?
<uberblah> Hello, I'm trying to figure out what will actually happen if I install kde-full on Ubuntu. Will it create a new option for the session type, the way that gnome does when you install gnome-panel, or will it completely replace all of my gnome stuff?
<BluesKaj> uberblah, yes , session type option will be available in the drop down menu at the login page . Recommend you install kubuntu-desktop if it's not included in kde-full
<uberblah> Thanks, BluesKaj!
<simpleuser> Hello everyone : in this picture ( http://i.imgur.com/UdbO7.png ) do you know if details are a console output ?
<yofel> simpleuser: that shows just the list of packages and the reason for their removal from what I see, that's no console output
<simpleuser> ok :(
<Trel> BluesKaj: I don't have the "additional drivers" section in my menu.  Any idea why that could be?
#kubuntu 2013-07-09
<MyLordJesusChris> http://believeintheholybible.blogspot.com/
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<smartboyhw> Hmm, somebody needs to shut FloodBots up
<ahoneybun> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hello ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> howare you?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, um, this is NOT a chat channel
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: just one question.
<ahoneybun> that was it
<psingh> Is anyone experiencing poor font hinting in Plasma idgets vs good font hinting in non-Plasma portions of KDE?  For example, the font hinting in Kickoff is terrible, but the text are in Kate looks good.
<ahoneybun> psingh: I'm looking good in homerun
<psingh> Homerun is beter than Kickoff, but still, the fonts do look vivisibly fuzzy compared to other parts of the DE.  I have "full" font hingint enabled.  Take a look at Homerun, and the type the same text into Kate.  You don't see a difference on your system?
<ahoneybun> not really, but I'm not much for one to look into details like that so
<psingh> Ahhh.  Has anyone else here noticed the fuzzy fonts in Plasma?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<Trel> I'm having a flickering problem when I login on kubuntu 13.04.  Intel integrated graphics, and this is the problem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9aWjsSS6g4
<Trel> (login screen is fine, and desktop is fine, but I get that flickering during the splash screen)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<makuseru> Im having a problem with dual monitors. When ever I open a new tab in firefox it goes to my second monitor, even though in the display settings i have my main monitor set as the primary output. How can i stop this?
<mitica_> hello world :D
<mitica_> anyone here?
<mitica_> on live CD the aditional drivers application detected a broadcom wireless board, but now that I've installed kubuntu 12.04.2 it doesn't see it anymore. I can't use the wireless board
<iomiaprova> ciao a tutti
<iomiaprova> !list
<ubottu> iomiaprova: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nick87720z> hi there
<nick87720z> I'm using kde from kubuntu-backport ppa quite long time. One ugly thing, which i have there with kde 4.10, but don't with gentoo (not only with 4.10.5 but with earlier as well) is that immediate notification frame now appears in left down, shifted down so much, that only upper part of header is visible (thus i only know, that something happened and must open notifications applet to see all messages).
<nick87720z> Is there some way to fix it?
<nick87720z> there is only one difference between my (with version from kubuntu-backport) and gentoo (second laptop with current kde 4.10.5) installations is that under kubuntu notifications applet is placed as by default (on bottom panel), when from gentoo (also by default, btw it is calculate configuration) it is on top panel.
<nick87720z> screenshot: http://rss.feedsportal.com/c/803/f/413231/s/2e66daf8/l/0Lsafe0Bcnews0Bru0Cnews0Ctop0Cindex0Bshtml0D20A130C0A70C0A90C534866/story01.htm
<nick87720z> ups, wrong
<nick87720z> this: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/09/plasma-desktopad6781.png
<nick87720z> btw, when message is to disappear, it showes currectly for about single frame (as time measure)
<nick87720z> in order to who you, what happened really, i tried to upload it. Not sure, that it succeed: http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=xfnj7k&s=5
<nick87720z> flash required
<nick87720z> in order to show you
<Kenjiro> hello there
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: are you there?
<Kenjiro> so guys, my sound problem remains
<Kenjiro> I can't play any media file using mplayer/vlc/mpg123. No sound is played on my headset :(
<Kenjiro> and yes, the headset is the primary/default sound device
<nick87720z> Kenjiro: hi, i'm new there, but: did you test it in phonon settings dialog? Should give something
<nick87720z> Kenjiro: ah, it is aboutv vlc... what a logs aboud sound devices? if runing in terminal
<Kenjiro> nick87720z: hi. Yes, on phonon it works. Dragonplayer, which I believe uses phonon, works
<nick87720z> i have vlc and smplayer
<Kenjiro> but mplayer, vlc, mpg123 or my browsers (firefox or chrome) don't
<Kenjiro> I am getting really disapointed because of this.
<nick87720z> Kenjiro: in vlc both api (alsa, oss, pulse) and device are selected, right?
<Kenjiro> let me recheck, nick87720z
<Kenjiro> nick87720z: on VLC I went to Tools > Preferences > (selected "Show all settings") Audio > Output module
<Kenjiro> there I have ALSA, File and OSS
<Kenjiro> on ALSA, my headset is selected.
<Kenjiro> hmmmmm damn weird. Now VLC worked
<Kenjiro> ok, one less
<Kenjiro> I don't care much about mplayer since VLC works *LOL*
<Kenjiro> let me try and make the browsers work
<Kenjiro> yeah, on browsers... nothing so far :(
<Kenjiro> aplay -l
<Kenjiro> card 0: LX3000 [Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<Kenjiro> so, there it is, the default/primary sound device
<nick87720z> what browsers, or what player plugin they use?
<Kenjiro> Firefox and Chrome. And I guess both would be using flashplayer plugin
<nick87720z> hm, did not use in-browser playback long time
<nick87720z> only on youtube :)
<Kenjiro> nick87720z: yes, I am testing youtube
<nick87720z> did you run entere browser from terminal then watch logs
<nick87720z> i don't recall when i had such problems
<Kenjiro> nothing shows on konsole
<Kenjiro> (fired firefox from it)
<nick87720z> is it adobe's or gnash?
<Kenjiro> adobe's
<nick87720z> eh, uninstalled few days ago :]
<Kenjiro> so freaking weird
<nick87720z> did you look to its settings?
<Kenjiro> on my slackware install everything worked just fine and out of the box :(
<nick87720z> i guess, it uses wrong device
<Kenjiro> nick87720z: there is nothing to mess with there. Only option I get there is to choose the mic device
<Kenjiro> (which I chose the headset mic)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<nick87720z> btw, only some videos on tube need proprietary flash. Gnash and lightspark work as well. Though in second i sometimes fail to change position when playback is stopped.
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hey Kenjiro
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: still no luck on making browsers play sounds in Kubuntu 13.04 :(
<Kenjiro> (youtube, for instance)
<nick87720z> Kenjiro: it is likely, that vlc and others don't change automatically to use devices. Probably, using of pulse would have, since pulse can do it. Never tried that. Pulse in vlc is available as alsa device.
<BluesKaj> nick87720z, gnash is gnome flash ...which OS are you running ?
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro, did you install pavucontrol ?
<nick87720z> to usb devices
<nick87720z> BluesKaj: gnash imho is independent. But for kde (konqueror and rekonq) there are klash
<nick87720z> g in begining of gnash doesn't mean nothing at least in this case. Firefox is also not for kde :)
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: no I didn't. Let me try it
<BluesKaj> ken  yes vlc backend is available for phonon , that might help you setup , not sure.
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro,^
<nick87720z> just a backend. for kde
<nick87720z> Repeating question, made while you both was not there. Does anyone have problem with plasma notifications? like this: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/09/plasma-desktopad6781.png
<BluesKaj> well gstreamer isn't working , vlc is worth a try ...headsets are notoriously difficult to setup on kubuntu
<nick87720z> i also tried to upload video, but not sure, is it succeed: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/09/plasma-desktopad6781.pnghttp://tinypic.com/player.php?v=xfnj7k&s=5 (can't watch)
<nick87720z> when i tried kde under gentoo (more precisely - calculate, which is backward compatible with gentoo but simpler), i did not have it from 4.10.2 up to current 4.10.5
<nick87720z> going to shop, without logout
<monkeyjuice> hmmm just ran into the dolphin lagging .. strange , what we doing to fix that anything?
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: FINALLY!
<Kenjiro> now I would like to know what kind of dark magick pavucontrol does
<Kenjiro> because we don't use anything like that on Slackware and things simply work
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: I had to mess around with pavucontrol so the browse "sound" worked
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol solidfies yoyur inpts and outputs on pulse audio
<BluesKaj> inputs and outputs ...I don't like it much , but it works
<Kenjiro> aha!, that's it then. By default slackware doesn't use pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> we didn't need pulse audio until it was forced on us a some yrs back
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, lag ? slow loading or ?
<monkeyjuice> seems to be just when i try to delete files right now
<monkeyjuice> it more like locks up
<monkeyjuice> not sure yet
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: once again, thanks for your assistance
<Kenjiro> you too nick87720z
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro, np
<nick87720z> hi. So, any suggenstins about that notifications?
<nick87720z> suggestions
<BluesKaj> nick87720z, what notification ?
<nick87720z> i showed screenshot and video on tinypic if you can watch it - i'm about plasma notifications
<nick87720z> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/09/plasma-desktopad6781.png and http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=xfnj7k&s=5 (last time it was joined with screenshot url)
<nick87720z> hm, can't watch that video. But on youtube it works.
<nick87720z> are there any other video hostings, which don't need registration. I'm not sure, that video on tinypic was published. Or i could pass it through DCC (8 Mb)
<nick87720z> in short, on that video i recorded behavior of notification
<nick87720z> hm, this problem doesn't appear even for other user on same machine
<rudnei_rodrigo> bom dia Senhores, Viva o Linux
<rudnei_rodrigo> apaixonado pelo meu UBUNTINHO queridooo
<rudnei_rodrigo> alguem por ai afim de tc? < KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK quantos anos
<rudnei_rodrigo> nao falava essa frase
<tsimpson> !br | rudnei_rodrigo
<ubottu> rudnei_rodrigo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rudnei_rodrigo> tsimpson: Ok amigo, só estava descontraindo, apesar de pouco tempo de uso do linux, sem duvidas aparentes.
<unutulmusolan> hi kubuntu doesnt recognize cintiq 13hd. How can i solve this?
<toString> hi
<Mish> Can I import themes into qtcurve without the use of systemsettings?
<valroadie> Just a quick question, is it ok to have muon AND Kpackagekit installed? I only know the descriptions as them being package managers so...I don't know if they would get along or not heh
<yofel> they'll work fine side by side (As long as only one is open at a time). Only thing that'll happen is that you'll get 2 notifications about updates and so on.
<valroadie> Ahh alright, thank you
<valroadie> Would someone kindly explain a simple process on how to hot key a terminal in KDE? I am used to the ctrl+alt+T in gnome so if I could do something of that nature to bring up Xterm or something rather.
<yofel> valroadie: system settings -> shortcuts and gestures -> custom shortcuts
<yofel> there should be an example for konsole already
<ik_> Hello my friends
<valroadie> Ah yofel thank you!
<Walex> valroadie: also 'global shortcuts' and select 'khotkeys'
<valroadie> Walex, thank you! Turns out I needed to right click Kmenu then edit apps and manually put a shortcut for Xterm...just used the familiar Ctrl+alt+T! :D
<valroadie> So after installing ubuntu 12.04 and deciding to use KDE instead of unity, I installed the kde-plasma-desktop (I believe I did anyways! lol) would it become unstable if I chose to install the kde-full package as well?
<valroadie> or maybe just go ahead and install kubuntu-desktop?
<genii> valroadie: The kubunt-desktop package installs the set of applications which were chosen as defaults for the kubuntu desktop, so it's probably good to start there.
<valroadie> Ah okies! Just hope it doesn't conflict with anything else that was installed with ubuntu! Or should I specify with unity hah
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LogicallyDashing> I want to use zsh as my login shell, but when I set it as such and then open the terminal pane within Dolphin, it freezes. What causes this?
<valroadie> So I was in the Xterm room and they said that because Xterm starts in cd /home/user/Documents it is a problem with KDE...any thoughts about this? I have no problem with the default terminal in GNOME so it has to be Xterm yeah?
<n0yd> Would it be considered a "bug" if a mplayer frontend package doesn't depend on mplayer itself? (Therefore the application runs, but trying to play video does nothing at all)
<tsimpson> n0yd: if it makes the application useless, yes
<n0yd> Pretty much by default. I mean, I suppose you could change the backend support in the settings to Phonon, but the app is named kmplayer, it uses mplayer by default
<tsimpson> if it can't do anything with the default settings, it's wrong
<n0yd> k, just checking
#kubuntu 2013-07-10
<seronis> can someone help me with an odd new issue.  Anytime I click a link in a program that is meant to use http:/ protocol the Muon Software Center opens up asking me to install firefox
<seronis> i've used Chrome since i installed kubuntu and have not changed that
<seronis> this just started 2 or 3 days ago kinda randomly
<patrick_> hello
<psingh> Does anyone else find that fonts in some parts of KDE look better than fonts in other parts?  For example, the fonts in Quassel lok sharp.  The fonts in System Settings are OK, and the fonts in Kickoff are very fuzzy.  Likewise, the fonts in Calligra Words are extreemly fuzzy.  Does anyone know why this is (or, better yet, have a solution)?
<Guest97248> buon giorno!
<tasslehoff> Any known good howto for making firefox behave when using dark themes in kde?
<tasslehoff> I did a mod in userContent.css to fix input boxes, but also need to fix dropdown menus.
<tasslehoff> nevermind. picking another gtk theme did wonders :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<PeterPan> BluesKaj: Hi
<BluesKaj> hi PeterPan
<PeterPan> BluesKaj: Hi, how are you?
<BluesKaj> ok , and you ?
<PeterPan> ok here as well.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ss_haze> give me one good icon set for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ss_haze, I like your courteous manner ... try system settings>application appearance>icons>get new themes
<ss_haze> people are saying that microsoft stole kde style for 7
<ss_haze> but you cannot run widgets and icon mode on the same desktop
<ss_haze> I tried, half of stuff there isn't downloadable
<BluesKaj> no virtual desktops/pagers etc
<ss_haze> or even more
<BluesKaj> you can install kde on windows , but it's clunky
<ss_haze> I don't need windows, I just can't understand why folder view and widgets couldn't work on same desktop
<ss_haze> I just hate the blue icons on kde
<ss_haze> how and why they are default when they look really old
<BluesKaj> did you see my post about new themes ?
<ss_haze> yes
<ss_haze> I can't download anything that could satisfy
<ss_haze> me
<ss_haze> I download some theme, has to copy some files to dir, instead of just clicking on button
<BluesKaj> well, too bad for you ...maybe a different desktop environment might ,ake you happy
<BluesKaj> make
<ss_haze> pluss
<ss_haze> in folder, those icons that shows directories stay the same for some reason
<ss_haze> when I apply some theme
<ss_haze> if kde is capable of making windows ui out of it, why it can't be more beatifull by default
<ss_haze> atleast a bit
<BluesKaj> ss_haze, apply the themes with root permissions , open krunner (alt+F2) kdesudo systemsettings , the apply the themes
<BluesKaj> then apply
<ss_haze> nothing changes then
<ss_haze> btw I have xfce, gnome installed also
<ss_haze> xfce has less eyecandy, gnome feels like big stupid netbook
<ss_haze> what is so about kde, to use it in first place?
<ss_haze> I like a lot of apps, but environment feels like dummy version of windows 7,  and with so much of what qt is capable, where is the problem to give ui that is really capable of having all the desktop functions like it is in windows
<justjim> ss_haze: Zorin is a distro that is designed to look like windows apparently; I havent ever used it though. I want to use Linux, not windows. It takes a while to get used to, but once you do, its a world apart.
<ss_haze> in fact it makes it silly to use desktop with no icons and only widgets, or icons and no widgets
<justjim> Keep trying, but keep the moaning to a minimum and youĺl get plenty of help for free.
<ss_haze> I want to use the best
<justjim> best and beautiful are both subjective terms. You want to use the best for YOU. That is not the same as an imaginary Best.
<justjim> Cheerio.
<ss_haze> kde devs should agree that having folder view as widget, or desktop with folder view and no widgets is downfall from
<ss_haze> what windows (bad os) have by default
<ss_haze> whatever is best for me or others, it would be completely normal if kde would come capable in UI of doing the same as OS we all hate for some reasons
<ss_haze> ..
<OerHeks> ss_haze, i am glad KDE does not compete with windows.
<ss_haze> competition is good thing, if you want to create something that would be the best
<ss_haze> and there should be good alternative ui
<dhq> Hey guys . I went into settings and chose a very high resolution which my tv doesn't support. How do I revert back now the only thing my tv shows is node not supported
<dhq> I cant see gui or cli works
<dhq> I tried removin xorf.conf but no use
<genii> dhq: Try ctrl-alt-<number-pad-plus-or-minus-keys> to cycle through available resolutions
<dhq> Genii: it doesnt work
<makuseru> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu 13.04 and Im having a problem with dual monitors. When ever I open a new tab in firefox it goes to my second monitor, even though in the display settings i have my main monitor set as the primary output. How can i stop this?
<dhq> Where is the resolution file stored... its no longer using xorg.conf
<makuseru> dhq: is that a response to me?
<dhq> No
<dhq> Sorry
<jarvis> ciao a tutti
<lflucas> hi, I'm trying to setup nfs_v4 between two compturers ubuntu 12.04. But I'm not able to get automatic idmap working, since the user IDs are different in both machines. Anybody tried it before?
<dhq> Is there a failsafe for kubunty
<genii> dhq: Are you able to get to the login screen?
<dhq> Yes
<dhq> When I proceed further it says resolution not supported
<genii> dhq: Then I'd suggest to try: ctrl-alt-f1    ..login to text console there with your name/password. Then: mv .kde .oldkde         then: sudo service lightdm restart  ...and try to login again
<dhq> Wont that change all my kde app setting
<genii> dhq: If not dumped to the login screen after the restart command , use alt-f7 to try and get there
<genii> dhq: It will make kde use all it's defaults. Which will let you get into it at least. Then you can examine whats in the .oldkde
<genii> Work, afk
<dhq> hmmm ill give it a go
<gene>  Hello all; bringing up a 12.04.2 LTS install with just enough kde to get the menu's and kmail, but kmail has a startup problem, Cannot create "collection inbox resourceId".  I and my group, own the whole Mail tree copied over from a 10.04.4 LTS install.
<gene> This Mail corpus goes back to 2002, is huge.  Can anyone help?
<n0yd> t saves me money by saving my minutes
 * n0yd pops another xanax bar. thats 8mg :)
<n0yd> goofd thing I have a decent tolerance, id be wrecked when pickinhg myu son up gfrom daycatre
<n0yd> brb, food time
<n0yd> no lunch yet
<gene> I take there nobody here with kmail on 12.04.2 experience?
<gene> I take it thereis  nobody here with kmail on 12.04.2 experience?
<DriedOrange> test
<PeterPan> DriedOrange: It's working :)
<gene> Hello all. Bringiing up a 12.04.2 LTS install here with enough kde to get kmail and kmail has a startup problem, cannot create "collection inbox resourceId". I own the whole Mail tree. Can anyone help?
<alesan> hi
<alesan> I'd like to install this: https://launchpad.net/~pfoo/+archive/choqok/+packages
<alesan> I am not sure how this works, is it possible to add this "launchpad" so it automatically updates?
<lordievader> alesan: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:pfoo/choqok
<alesan> lordievader, ok good I wish there was an icon to do that
<alesan> but it works
<alesan> YES
<alesan> now twitter works again
<lordievader> alesan: Not sure if there is a gui for this.
<alesan> ideally on the launchpad website, something that gets clicked and adds the repository into the system
<lordievader> alesan: That would be nice.
<athoneycutt> hello?
<n0yd> anyone use a mtp android or other device with kubuntu 13.04? I thought with 13.04 ubuntu inclyuded preconfigured support for mtp now, is that not so in kubuntu 13.04?
<n0yd> im seeing mtp-tools and mtpfs not intalled in kubuntu 13.04
<n0yd> and mt[p works w2ay better for transfering files than yusing slow as dirt adb wireless protocol
<n0yd> y
<n0yd> woop
<Nakkel> n0yd: MTP works fine on 13.04
<n0yd> Not looking that in ubuntu
<n0yd> I plugged it in, nothing happened
<n0yd> I doubt i would have removed the packagesx
<n0yd> though if its buillt into the kernel now, that may be why. Im on a 3.9 liquorix kernel
<Nakkel> kio-mtp and libmtp should handle it for KDE
<n0yd> But thats even new of a kernel. Id think it would have support
<Nakkel> And just plugged my Galaxy S3 and it works on MTP
<n0yd> Nakkel: still as a userspace fs?
<n0yd> well my nexus ainbt
<Nakkel> Does Nexus have the choice of MTP and PTP?
<n0yd> ya, but neiother are actiobvated
<Nakkel> On Galaxy S3 you have to choose MTP from the settings
<n0yd> as iyt doenst even swee it
<n0yd> ya,m biut it defaults to mtp nomrally. and ptp is not ennabloed either
<n0yd> you would see it in the notifaction panel
<n0yd> lemme make sure fast charge iis off
<Nakkel> Cant say how it works on my Nexus because I have Ubuntu installed on it and its still bit wonky. :/
<n0yd> though I thought "I was running a kernel that had just added the patch to sllow usb access (mtpp) whiule fast charge is enadled onm the gnex (nrew feature)
<n0yd> lovely and mtpfs and mtptools keepo bitchiing say no info in ~/.mtp-info
<n0yd> Nakkel: it always just worked
<n0yd> in other 13.04 distros
<n0yd> and even non 13.04 usoingt mtpfs which is fused based
<n0yd> The gnexus is an developer phone (I cant run unbuntu as a phonre because its ythe LTE variant and even though ubuntu touvch uses mosyt of android anyway, i dont see why they cant use the damn biinaryu blobs they provide for all ythe custom roms
<n0yd> cyangogrenmod support it
<n0yd> im removing libmtpo9 and kio-mtp and reinstalling
<n0yd> hoipefully that bhelps spomething
<n0yd> I am running the kde backports ppa
<n0yd> ie kde 4.10.5
<n0yd> Nakkel: yea it was the damn fastboot
<n0yd> gnexus has a fastcharge *
<n0yd> Its a kernel patch that alklloows fastcharge evne whn polugged into usb on a computer
<n0yd> it piulls the same amps/volts as the AC adapter
<n0yd> But the kernel i am running was supposed to have a new patch that allows it to be on with all that crap
<n0yd> wow, five aqlbums transfered in like 7 seccoonds. via adb wirelkess that woouldve been a 15minute operation
<n0yd> As much as I hate MTP at least linux support is finally coiming along
<n0yd> '
<n0yd> I know they claim ity is mor esecure than usb mass stoage, but google using a microsoft protocol on their android devices always struyck me as silly
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kdeuser123343> hi, accidentally deleted some stuff from kubuntu panel, how do I restore it back?
<kdeuser123343> using kubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<n0yd> even with proper support oin 13.04 MTP SUCKS!
<n0yd> I really wish I could just use usb mass torage llike good old days insytead of ythois propietary linux ptgocol
<n0yd> JJust more ralties they are making oiff android
<epimeth> hi everyone... I'm having some grub recovery issues....
<epimeth> after trying insmod linux i ger error: symbol not found: 'grub_realidt'
<epimeth> any ideas?
<epimeth> prefix is set to (blabla)/boot/grub/i386-px
<Costeelation> hello
<epimeth> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<epimeth> :-)
<Costeelation> i have a trouble with firefox, dont has any asociation file, if a download a .pdf, i have that search okular for open it, if i download a .mp3 i have that search for my player, is possible asociate all filetypes?
<Costeelation> recently downloaded a torrent and do not want to keep it, just open it, and I have to look for the application, I have to do that with all types of files that I go to download?
<epimeth> Costeelation: in your system settings there should be a "Default Applications", and under advanced there should be "File Associations"
<Costeelation> right, i have it, but firefox does not recognize
<epimeth> so you want to click on a pdf to download and open automatically?
<epimeth> I don't use firefox so I'm not too sure about that....
<Costeelation> yes man :(
<epimeth> I got it
<Costeelation> i will reinstall it then :/
<epimeth> no
<epimeth> I got it
<Costeelation> well
<epimeth> *buntu's firefox is currently being developed by the ubuntu people... kubuntu devs prefer rekonq and ignore firefox
<epimeth> so there's a simple solution
<epimeth> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20015/firefox-application-associations-not-working
<Costeelation> fine thank you :)
<Costeelation> epimeth: you use reqonk?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<epimeth> Costeelation_: ?
<Costeelation_> what
#kubuntu 2013-07-11
<wissam> Hi, ctrl + Esc stop working, I am using kubuntu 13.04
<littlegirl> Hey there, my son just installed Kubuntu 12.04 LTS after using the nomodeset option on the Live CD just to get it to boot. Now that Kubuntu is installed, when he reboots he just gets a black screen. We checked online and found that pressing Shift during boot should bring up the Grub menu so that he can set nomodeset to get in, but when he presses Shift, it says Grub is loading and then goes immediately to a black screen. Any advice
<littlegirl> on what he should try next?
<littlegirl> He says it's actually a grey screen rather than a black screen, in case that's important. (:
<littlegirl> This is exactly the problem my son is having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967091 The difference is that my son cannot access the Grub menu to edit it. Is there another trick to that besides pushing the Shift key during boot?
<littlegirl> Can anyone help?
<santiago> littlegirl: press shift during boot?
<littlegirl> santiago: Thanks, but when he does that it says Grub is loading and then goes immediately to the grey screen.
<fractaline> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-11 - System error)
<fractaline> i got this trying to do apt-get update.    not sure what it means
<fractaline> was trying to add the repository for wine...
<fractaline> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<fractaline> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fractaline> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fractaline> that was the next bit... sorry for pasting output here   (seemed little enough)
<SonikkuAmerica> fractaline: Try [ sudo apt-get update ]. Does it spit the same stuff out?
<SonikkuAmerica> fractaline: Watch me facepalm.
<SonikkuAmerica> fractaline: System error 11 usually means your connection timed out or got lost
<tsimpson> make sure you don't have the GUI package manager open
<SonikkuAmerica> tsimpson: Or QApt
<SonikkuAmerica> fractaline: ^
<tsimpson> qapt is what the gui uses
<fractaline> thanks,  yes it was sudo
<SonikkuAmerica> There is GDebi for KDE
<SonikkuAmerica> (Don't ask why)
<jalcine> is there a PPA for proposed versions of KDE?
<fractaline> i have just logged out and in so i assumed all would be clear
<tsimpson> gdebi is just for installing a package from a local .deb
<SonikkuAmerica> jalcine: I think so, but why would you want it (because the latest stable version of KDE automatically gets built for Kubuntu)?
<SonikkuAmerica> tsimpson: So is QApt
<jalcine> ah okay
<tsimpson> SonikkuAmerica: qapt is more than that though
<jalcine> I wanted to check out what's new in KDEPIM
<tsimpson> you may be thinking of qapt-deb-installer
<SonikkuAmerica> tsimpson: Just a little bit, but not much else is different
<SonikkuAmerica> jalcine: There's new stuff in KDEPIM?
<tsimpson> !kppa
<ubottu> Kubuntu has several different PPA's for those who want to test or upgrade to the latest version. More information on the available Kubuntu PPA's can be found here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<jalcine> that's what I wanted to find out SonikkuAmerica lol
<jalcine> thanks tsimpson
<SonikkuAmerica> jalcine: I generally like to check the release notes :)
<fractaline> so i've got qaptworker2 running in system processes and dpkg and apt-get...   no apps or terminal open...
<fractaline> would i need to stop them manually?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fractaline> ok.. installing wine via apt-get i come to a eula for mscorefonts-installer but i can't "say" ok...  meaning there is no place to input in terminal and of course the "ok" is not clickable
<fractaline> how to get past this?
<nick87720z> hi there
<nick87720z> At this day i tried to setup filters for mailing lists, bug trackers, etc. All filters just move mails to dedicated dirs. However some (same each time) mails return back to default incoming folder each time when i switch to some other folder and  back.
<nick87720z> When this happens, kmail notifies about them as about new mails. They are really new — original messages are not moved from dedicated folders. When i repeat filtering, new messages are filtered, but on next switch between incoming/other folders problem repeats.
<nick87720z> All remote sources are empty, for local dir (which was used by claws-mail) i just disabled check.
<nick87720z> any ideas?
<nick87720z> btw, on each refresh of folders with incoming messages it says to termial 6 times: kmail2(6573) MessageList::Core::ModelPrivate::findMessageParent: Circular reference loop detected in the message tree
<nick87720z> -folders +folder
<nick87720z> Tried to remove all messages from ~/Mail using claws-mail and restart kmail, no rezult.
<mohammadhossein> @
<alviro> un saluto a tutti, è la prima volta che entro in questa chat
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sharulr> Selamat berbuka #Malaysia
<galen> Hello  does anyone know how to resolve the: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) issue?
<galen> I'm trying to update the computer but I'm having no luck with finding out how to resolve that problem
<galen> does anyone have an idea on how to fix this issue: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<galen> I really need the help cause I can't update
<BluesKaj> galen, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<galen> thank you verymuch I just ran it
<BluesKaj> now update, again galen
<galen> the command said it encountered errors though
<galen> should I still update
<galen> ?
<BluesKaj> pastebin the errors , galen
<BluesKaj> or run suso apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> err sudo
<galen> ]that didn't work either
<galen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<galen> linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic
<galen> linux-image-extra-3.8.0-26-generic
<galen> linux-image-generic
<galen> linux-generic
<FloodBotK1> galen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<galen> linux-generic-pae
<BluesKaj> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<galen> heres the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864884/
<galen> my apologies for flooding I didn't know pastbin existed and I havent trully used any ircs before
<wangyuanlong> hello , are you here ?
<galen> I'm here
<BluesKaj> galen, did you run uname -a
<thingol_> hi everyone
<shadeslayer> does anyone have an idea how I can freeze a VirtualBox image ?
<shadeslayer> i.e. restarting loses all changes
<shadeslayer> all I could find is snapshotting
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: can't say I've ever tired it, but there is this "save machine state" thing in the close menu, let me check what that does
<shadeslayer> there is a option to snapshot
<shadeslayer> but I basically want what qemu -snapshot does
<shadeslayer> ( qemu is annoyingly slow :/ )
<yofel> shadeslayer: uh, but that's what virtualbox does with snapshotting too? well, changes are persistent, but restoring a snapshot is like 2 clicks
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's still 2 clicks :P
<shadeslayer> easier to just reboot :P
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> ah well, I suppose I'll just use snapshotting
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch05.html#hdimagewrites I think you want to make the image immutable
<shadeslayer> 2 * firefox + 2 * VM's + various apps on a host machine = one slow disk
<shadeslayer> *firefox debuild -S -sd
<shadeslayer> yofel: bah, I can't find Virtual media Manager
<yofel> shadeslayer: "File->VMM" ^^
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> *facepalm*
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> Cannot change the type of medium '/home/shadeslayer/VirtualBox VMs/Netrunner/Test.vdi' because it is attached to 1 virtual machines.
<shadeslayer> there are no VM's running 0.0
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> you have to release it first
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> yeah, weird
<shadeslayer> you can't use it while it's still "attached" to a VM even if the VM is not running
<romel_> exit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SonikkuAmerica> What do I need to do to make sure that Konversation's tray icon is always on when Konversation is running?
<SonikkuAmerica> [ Att 2 ] What do I need to do to make sure that Konversation's tray icon is always on when Konversation is running?
<junior> que mierda
<administrateur> Bonsoir tout le monde, Y aurait-il une bonne âme avec beaucoup beaucoup de patience, pour aider un pauv' débutant ?
<junior> no entiendo nada
<IdleOne> !fr | administrateur
<ubottu> administrateur: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<administrateur> Thank !
<BluesKaj> !es |junior
<ubottu> junior: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ace___> What would cause my clock to keep going 4 hours ahead? I changed it so many times, but it goes right back to the wrong time every time I restart. I have it set for NY time which right now is 6:30 PM, but if I restart, it will go to 10:30 PM
<slatenails> isn't 10:30 PM gmt?
<ace___> slatenails: I'm not sure, but I do have NY eastern time checked in the settings.
<slatenails> yeah 10:30 PM is gmt
<slatenails> maybe try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<slatenails> maybe there's something wonky in there
<ace___> slatenails: Thank you, I'll give that a shot
<ace___> slatenails: I just ran that and got, dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<slatenails> that happens when there's some other process dealing with packets
<slatenails> like apt-get or muon
<ace___> slatenails: I'm an idiot... I forgot I had an update running in the background.
<ace___> slatenails: I will try it again as soon as the updtate finishes
<slatenails> ok
<ace___> slatenails: That worked! Thank you for your help
<slatenails> nice. :)
<slatenails> you're welcome
<alphacrypt> hi?
<alphacrypt> anyone use amarok
<alphacrypt> in amarok channel no one there
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<psingh> I just opened a but against Kick Off because the fonts look fuzzy.  The bug report is at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322263.  Would someone please follow the instructions in my bug report and confirm the bug?
<ubottu> KDE bug 322263 in widget-kickoff "Fonts look fuzzy in Kick Off" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu 2013-07-12
<CashewGuy> Actually
<CashewGuy> I do see him
 * CashewGuy waves
 * CashewGuy evacuates
<chachan> guys, I'm using KDE Homerun and when my laptop longs certain time on inactivity, the animations goes slower like it wasn't using hardware acceleration but software
<SonikkuAmerica> chachan: Any given certain amount of inactivity, or is there a benchmark to go by? It could be just because Homerun (or any given program) hasn't been activated in X amount of time.
<chachan> no, applications run good, but graphics got a slower behavior, when I move windows I can notice even more
<chachan> I checked memory, processing, and stopped things like nepomuk
<chachan> I stopped energy events, screen saver, etc
<chachan> I have to restart my laptop to fix the problem, after restart it works as expected
<chachan> have no idea what else to test or try
<SonikkuAmerica> chachan: Pastebin the output of [ lspci ]
<SonikkuAmerica> 1pastebinit
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<chachan> SonikkuAmerica, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5866752/
<chachan> I've used kubuntu for years, I used 12.10 without any issue. I'm not sure if it's a 4.10 problem or it's a Homerun. I guess I'd need to try with another activity
<SonikkuAmerica> chachan: I've never seen a graphics controller even close to that listed on line 2 of your pastebin.
<psingh> chachan, in System Settings | Desktop Effects | General, have you tried unselecting "Enable desktop effects at startup" ?
<chachan> psingh, yes, I did and it didn't solve it
<chachan> in fact, I tried just login out and login in back and I turned out that my menus where using GTK instead of Qt. Very very weird thing
<chachan> and again, I had to restart :'(
<chachan> it turned*
<chachan> were*
<psingh> chachan, you could also see if the Intel Graphics drivers help your situation.  The installer and instructions are available at https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-linux-graphics-installer-version-1.0.1
<chachan> installed. BRB. I'll reboot this
<chachan> psingh, SonikkuAmerica thanks in advance
<psingh> chachan, also, I know you tried completely disabeling the desktop effects, but I would like to point out that I have issues with the blur effect.  You might just try disabeling only that.
<chachan> psingh, let me check
<chachan> psingh, how did you realize that?
<SonikkuAmerica> chachan: Wait... menus using GTK+?? O_o
<chachan> SonikkuAmerica, yeah
<chachan> psingh, disabled it and still the same. Let me reboot
<psingh> chachan, I noticed that blur effect slows down Homerun.  When I disabled t, Homerun is snappy.  Don't know if this applies to you (especially since you've tried diaseling all desktop effects), but it doesn't hurt to try.
<chachan> back, as usual. It works great when it's just rebooted
<chachan> what are the name of the intel module?, I'm seeing a i915
<chachan> what is*. Sorry, english is not my native lang
<psingh> cachan, lspci will give you the name of your graphics chip.  Make sure the Intel drivers support that chip.
<psingh> Would someone please confirm my bug report about fuzzy fonts in Kick Off (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322263) ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 322263 in widget-kickoff "Fonts look fuzzy in Kick Off" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<SonikkuAmerica> i915 is for Intel 915G and 965 graphics chips.
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, chachan's lspci output ays "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)"
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: Right. (I looked at it earlier.) Do you have any idea what GPU that corresponds to?
<chachan> I'm running an installer, looks like just install the deb isn't enough
<psingh> chachan, install the deb using sudo dpkg -i <..>.deb.  Then you can run the driver installer GUI.  Look for "Intel Graphics Drivers" application under Settings in Homerun.
<psingh> chachan, if the Intel drivers do not support your chipset, the Installer GUI will tell you, because it does a check first.
<chachan> psingh, I guess is installed. I had no problem or warning
<chachan> I'll let this alone for a while to test it
<psingh> chachan, Good.  I've had no negative issues with these drivers.  Let us know if it helps your situation.
<chachan> psingh, and how do you determine if you are using the intel driver?. I see i915 when I do: lspci -v and lsmod
<psingh> chachan, I have just assumed I am using the driver, since the installation does not give errors.  This is a good question.  Let me look into how to verify...
<chachan> psingh, yes, because before the installation I was seeing i915. I'm not sure the intel driver are called same
<chachan> is called* >.<
<chachan> ok, I'll see you later guys
<chachan> thanks
<psingh> chachan, to check if the new drivers are installed, type dpkg -l | grep libva.  The libva-intel-vaapi-driver version should be 1.0.20, and libva1 version should be 1.1.1.  (See this thread: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/106)
<psingh> Does anyone else find that fonts in KDE plasma widgets look fuzzy, but fonts in other parts of KDE (such as text boxes, Kate, KMail) look OK?
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: They look OK to me on an Intel 965, maybe I need a pastebin of your [ lspci ]
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, thanks.  Here is the output... http://paste.kde.org/794192/
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: OK, you have a 965, like me.
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: What is your current screen resolution?
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, yes I do.  My screen resolution is 1920x1200.
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: That's a bit taxing to a 965. Try 1366x768.
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: If that's fine, go up to 1920x1080.
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, the problem is, fonts look fine in some parts of KDE, and only look fuzzy in other parts.  1920x1200 is the native resoluion of my LCD.  Take a look at these screen shots: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/921555/+attachment/3732885/+files/Homerun.png ,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/921555/+attachment/3732886/+files/KDE%20Contacts.png , https://bugs.launchpad.
<psingh> net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/921555/+attachment/3732887/+files/Kick%20Off.png
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 921555 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Plasma panel and menu don't follow font hinting" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, if you zoom into any one of those images, you will see that grayscale sub pixel rendering is used everywhere where I claim that the fonts are fuzzy.  And wherever the fonts are not fuzzy, RGB sub pixel rendering is used.  (I have selected RGB subpixel rendering in System Settings).
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, I am going to try a lower resolution, just to see if anything interesting happens...
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: This may sound strange to you, but the actual vs. the desired subpixel rendering look exactly the same to me. I'm running my computer in 1024x768 (my highest possible).
<psingh> SonikuAmerica, it does not sound strange at all.  OVerall,  it depends on your resolution, your monitor, and your personal preference.  However, there is a way to objectively check what I am talking about...
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: I would try 1366 first because of it's 768-pixel height
<SonikkuAmerica> *its
<Steely> hi , quick question regarding a kubuntu 12.04 install and not being able to properly boot with any kernel newer than the 3.0.2-48, it doesn't get to loading x and will freeze up
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, please see this Bug report I submitted.  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322263.  If you ZOOM into the images I've linked you to, do you notice gray "fringes" around some of the fonts?  Do you notice colored fringes around the fonts that I claim look smoother?  (The gray fringes are grayscale, while the colored fringes are RGB).
<ubottu> KDE bug 322263 in widget-kickoff "Fonts look fuzzy in Kick Off" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Steely> wondering if anyone has seen this regression, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1184154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1184154 in linux (Ubuntu) "After last Kernel Update (3.2.0-44) system hangs on startup" [Critical,Confirmed]
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, since I've selected "RGB" in System Settings, ALL fonts in KDE should follow this setting.  So even though what looks good may be a matter of opinion, it seems that KDE is not respecting system settings.
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: OK, that could be anything, but I'd call it a hinting issue. I noticed several problems not just in Ubuntu, but also in Solaris, about these types of things.
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: Particularly in GNOME 2.x, where hinting was a problem. That's about as far as I can go for tonight, I'll hope you understand, me being in the Western Hemisphere (but a cricket lover, at that)... at least you did file a bug against KDE for it
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, yes this is a hinting issue.  I think Plasma Widgets do not follow the ser's configured hinting in System Settings.  Did you zoom into the images using Gwenview, and did you notice the gray fringes vs. the color fringes?  I'd loke to make sure I am not the only one that sees the difference when zoomed in.
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, thank you.
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: One last lick...
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: Check this zoom-in from Gwenview: http://i.imgur.com/akvWNBn.png
<SonikkuAmerica> psingh: I think I might see where the hinting comes in after it's been screenshot, but under my normal eye I saw no difference. My eyes must be playing tricks on me. It's 10:39 PM at night over here. XD See ya!
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<psingh> SonikkuAmerica, I see the fonts on the left have gray borders, while the fonts on the right have colored borders.  (But I have to zoom in (using CTRL+) a bit more than the enarged image you sent me).
<promatic> I need some help. Can someone please assist me?
<shrini> hello all
<shrini> is there any rich text editor for kde?
<shrini> like wordpad for windows?
<shrini> the kate has only plkaintext
<lordieva1er> Good morning.
<aldo> ciao
<Leo_> Hi
<Leo_> A linux noob here
<Leo_> anyone ubuntu expert online?
<Leo_> anyone else dealing with no GUI after boot?
<Leo_> ....
<lordievader> Hey Leo_ What seems to be the problem?
<rozebig> hello every one
<buttee22>  hello. could i get a suggestion for a very easy simple inventory management software? just to keep track of items coming in and out with basic info...
<Walex> buttee22: usually http://freecode.com/ has a comprehensive searchable list of free sw projects
<Walex> buttee22: for those already packaged for Ubuntu try http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<buttee22> thank you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<buttee22> after i download simpleinventory-0.5.0.tgz how do i install it?
<fkm> Hi there. I just did an update and now, dropdown-menus won't show :-( Here's the corresponding APT log http://dpaste.com/1295190/
<fkm> From the timing and the many Qt updates, I figure the updates broke the dropdowns. I also have problems with the windows menus which I have hidden behind a button.
<fkm> Is there additional information I can provide to help?
<fkm> Restarting X and rebooting the whole system didn't help. Changing the widgets didn't help either.
<fkm> Btw. With "windows menus" i mean the option: "Menubar style: Title bar button"
<fkm> They do show, but tend to collapse to an empty menu, leaving just a (sort of) dot visible.
<BluesKaj> fkm, was this after you upgraded kde version from the backports?
<fkm> Yes
<fkm> Er..
<BluesKaj> then you have a dependency problem , the same thing happened to me ...run a dist-upgrade and pastebin the error
<fkm> Ok. Thank you!
<BluesKaj> have to track down the offending lib and remove it
<fkm> Hmm... dist-upgrade doesn't do anything. I'll check the log if I can find it.
<fkm> Hmmm. I just realised that I didn't have the backports installed. Seems that I just wanted to and then didn't xD Well... I'll do it now. Maybe it will fix the problem :-D
<BluesKaj> fkm, ok
<amundsen> hi
<BluesKaj> hi amundsen
<amundsen> i'm trying to install the latest version of NitruxOS icons
<amundsen> i've been googling, trying all kind of solutions ...
<amundsen> with no success ...
<amundsen> anybody got it?
<OerHeks> the page on KDE[ http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Nitrux+OS+Icons?content=154498 ]  look says, download it from http://nitrux.weebly.com/products.html
<amundsen> OerHeks: i've already done that ...
<amundsen> i have theme in my hh.dd
<OerHeks> hmm extracting takes ages, no go
 * vishwaje hello
<n0yd> nitruxos has a ppa
<n0yd> (i know I am a little late)
<OerHeks> n0yd, this one ? https://launchpad.net/~noobslab/+archive/nitrux-os
<n0yd> ya
<n0yd> I was just answering someone up above that was having issues
<n0yd> oh, that was you (i think)
<OerHeks> jups, not me having issues, but i could not extract that iconset for testing
<n0yd> if you google nitruxos, its the second result. I also have used it before when I saw it mentioned on webupd8
<n0yd> it worked for me, though this was in gnome-shell
<n0yd> Man I wish there was a way we could combine all ppa's in the sources list into one or something.  I have so many ppa's updating my repo sources takes a while :P
<BluesKaj> n0yd, that's the price of bleeding edge :)
<n0yd> yup
<n0yd> BluesKaj: no of any precompiled 3.10 kernels yet besides the saucy kernel?
<n0yd> Just curious. I've been running liquorix, but afaik it hasnt gotten to 3.10 yet
<n0yd> know* not no
<BluesKaj> n0yd, no , haven't heard of any , usually the dev guys will mention when the kernels are being built
<n0yd> Ya. Obviously there have been saucy 3.10 builds for awhile, and we will never see 3.10 in saucy (or 3.9), but I always use liquorix kernels usually anyway
<n0yd> I always used to just compile my own, but Im just too lazy for that now. It doesnt really add any benefit, unless you need to save ram or something
<n0yd> in raring*
<BluesKaj> n0yd, what's liquorix ?
<n0yd> a precompiled zen kernel (lots of patches and opotimizations for desktop use, ubuntu kernels are realy meant for servers, as that is the market who pays them :P)
<n0yd> has the -ck patches and lots of other stuff
<n0yd> its easy to install, it has a mirror
<n0yd> http://liquorix.net/
<n0yd> I know it says debian, but it works fine in ubuntu
<n0yd> liquoriz is actually a member of the zen kernel team, so its basically the same, he might add a few things though
<BluesKaj> n0yd, I see it mentions that it's faster than the default generic kernels, so is this an alternative option or a replacement?
<n0yd> yes its faster than the default kernel, as its optimized specigically for desktop use (gaming and such)
<n0yd> its a drop in replacement/alternative
<n0yd> you can keep the stock kernel installed
<BluesKaj> ionteresting
<n0yd> or remove it if you want. If you leave the stock kernel installed, it just means you will have more options in the grub list at boot
<BluesKaj> err interesting
<n0yd> there are other things you might wanna do also
<n0yd> For whatever reason ubuntu never installs the cpiu microcode, which can ehlp a little bit
<n0yd> so I always install microcode.ctl (i think thats it) and intel-microcode (if you are on an intel chip)
<n0yd> its always mentioned in ubuntu tweaks and tips guides
<n0yd> And I also install preload, which definitely gives a nice boost. It learns what applications and libraries you use the most, and preloads them into memory
<n0yd> ]There is no configuration needed, just install the pkg and go
<BluesKaj> n0yd, I'm not a gamer and I'm on saucy so i think I'll stay with the default 3.10
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<n0yd> BluesKaj: its not just for gaming
<n0yd> I was just using that as an example
<n0yd> You would see improvement in just about any desktop task
<n0yd> Especially with preload :)
<n0yd> I dont game either. Im on a laptop :)
<n0yd> It also uses a better/faster disk scheduler
<n0yd> The one designed by popular kernel hacker con kolivas from the -ck patchset
<n0yd> BluesKaj: what version of KDE is in saucy?
<n0yd> im currently on 4.10.5
<n0yd> looks like the freenode servers are getting hammered again, like yesterday
<n0yd> BluesKaj: you are running kubuntu 13.10 right? not the ubuntu variant?  Just curious, cause I'd like to know if you have encountered any big bugs or unstableness
<n0yd> Kubuntu is rock solid imho compared to unity or ubuntu-gnome
<n0yd> at least on 13.04
<n0yd> brb, need to restart X
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> kubuntu 13.10 is quite stable , and 13.04 had to upgraded over the internet from 12.10 since ubiquity stalled and would recognize my HW , then later when 13.10 became available I did a do-release-upgrade then as well
<n0yd> Are there any good solutions for integrating pulse audio volume control into KDE or Kmix?
<n0yd> Cause kmix doesnt have the flexibility pavucontrol has, such as adjusting audio all the way to 150%
<n0yd> Which is useful on my laptop because it sits on my desk near my air conditioner and sometimes I need more than 100 percent
<BluesKaj> kubuntu 13.10 is quite stable , and 13.04 had to upgraded over the internet from 12.10 since ubiquity stalled and would not recognize my HW , then later when 13.10 became available I did a do-release-upgrade then as well
<n0yd> And for whatever reason, I think its something to do with pavucontrol maybe being GTK or something, but pavucontrol misses all the icons and such inside the program itself, so it looks quite ugly
<n0yd> there must be an applet or something for controling pulse audio in kde
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol is handy for solidifying the inputs and outputs settings on the soundcard
<n0yd> extremely
<n0yd> I use it because it lets me boost things higher than kmix
<n0yd> looks like th4e veromix applet should do this
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol in in the multimedia section in the kmenu
<n0yd> its basically a KDE frontend for pulse
<n0yd> I know where it is, that isnt my question
<n0yd> lol
<n0yd> And its not installed by default in kubuntu btw
<n0yd> this sounds perfect
<n0yd> https://code.google.com/p/veromix-plasmoid/
<n0yd> \its exactly what i was looking for
<BluesKaj> no it's not , but it should be, pulse can be a pita without it
<n0yd> So I can get rid of kmix starting on startup, and just that
<BluesKaj> veromix never did much for me
<n0yd> And wont have to use pavucontrol anymore either, cause it doesnt have a kde applet for the systray, and its ugly for some reason to do with theming
<BluesKaj> I rely on alsamixer mostly
<n0yd> alsamixer is useless for adjusting pulse
<Strav> he! Small question: Anyone else having their transparency/blur effect somewhat screwed when changing their output display (say from std laptop screen to vga)? (I'm currently on ubuntu 13.04, kde 4.10, using kscreen 0.92; btw, I'm having this issue on both kwin and kwin gles)
<n0yd> I just need access to a mixer that will go all the way to 150% like pavucontrol does, but without having to open pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> well ,i don't use analog signals ..guess I should have mentioned that
<n0yd> im just using my built in speakers on my thinkpad
<n0yd> thats it
<n0yd> and occasionally my headset or my webcams builtin mic
<Strav> thinkpad x200's built in speakers are soo weak.
<n0yd> ya so the t500's
<n0yd> at least for some things
<n0yd> It doesnt help I have a noisy AC unit right next to it
<BluesKaj> moswt laptop speakers aren't very useful for music , maybe for watching talking heads and news etc , but forget about music
<n0yd> Strav: as far as your question goes, I donno. I dont really ever switch
<n0yd> I use both my sony lcd and my laptops screen
<n0yd> Like a dual monitor setup, with the LCD being the primary, but I put panels on both
<n0yd> With each panel controlling only the windows on its own screen
<n0yd> Try googling or looking in the bug tracker for similar issues
<Strav> hmmm. won't you mind giving it a try? (I would gladly fill out a bug for the issue but I'm having somewhat a hard time to determine the cause (kwin, kscreen, etc.)
<n0yd> Or if you are on 13.04, you could try enabling the kubuntu backport repos (they are listed on KDE's site, probably on kubuntus also) which gives you more to up to date KDE packages
<n0yd> Strav: sure, what exactly do I need to do?
<n0yd> hmm veromix is not working for me
<n0yd> I wonder why
<Strav> n0yd: thanks! Well it's kinda simple: Start with your vga cable unplugged. Now plug it in and setup your config so that the LCD becomes the only/main output when plugged in. Unplug and re-replug... at least in one case, you should have the transparency/blur effect disabled in your panel (the panel itself might remain transparent but for instance, if you raise a plasmoid, say network manager, it's background should be opaque)
<n0yd> oh ok. Ya it probably is a bug. Kubuntu has had some similar issues this release
<n0yd> Like if you install with your VGA plugged in, on first boot, its unusable
<Strav> (btw I do believe I have the backports enabled)
<n0yd> You either have to drop back to TTY and rm ~/.kde or possibly run an upgrade
<n0yd> Strav: I dont mean the standard backports
<n0yd> I mean the ppa backports
<n0yd> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<n0yd> But I will test it for you
<n0yd> Strav: brb
<Strav> n0yd: let me see what I have.. (btw, I've upgraded to 13.04 since the first day of the release and it seems this issue is some regression from an update that went on a few weeks ago)
<n0yd> Strav: ok, I just did it. And I didnt have any issues, but repeat the steps again so I make sure I did it right
<n0yd> I booted with vga unplugged, plugged it in, made VGA primary with laptop LCD disabled
<n0yd> Then I switched back, and transparency and whatnot still worked
<n0yd> This is on intel graphics.  Also using a newer kernel (which would give me a different intel driver) and Im using newer Xorg from the xorg-edgers repo
<Strav> n0yd: I'm also on intel, using kernel 3.10
<n0yd> Because the mesa that was stock in 13.04 at release (it might be fixed now) didnt work correctly with some games on Steam because of mesa needing an update
<n0yd> You are using the saucy kernel on 13.04?
<Strav> n0yd: (had the same issue on the std 13.04 kernel)
<n0yd> Im using the liquorix 3.9 kernel
<n0yd> Well I described what I just did, was that correct?
<n0yd> Or do I need to change it
<n0yd> Im only on the laptop screen roight now, but with the VGA cable plugged in (just have it off in the settings)
<Strav> n0yd: yes, works great. I mainly switch because I've heard that you don't see the console anymore when resuming from suspend (which is a visual wart I've waited for long to disappear)
<Strav> n0yd: yep you did the right thing...
<n0yd> I donno then man. Look for a similar bug
<n0yd> If you cant find one, file a bug (and if there is a similar bug, someone will point it out)
<Strav> n0yd: but have you just tried to raise a plasmoid (network manager details for example) ... for in my case, it appears that the transparency remains on the main panel but not when I raise a plasmoid.
<n0yd> I use my thinkpad basically as a desktop, so it rarely gets unplugged
<n0yd> oh youre right
<n0yd> the desktop thing is a big black bar on the right of my desktop
<n0yd> but my window transparency works (like when moving a window around)
<n0yd> oh wait nvm
<n0yd> thats because of the screwed up background
<n0yd> one sec, lemme tesst
<Strav> n0yd: yep I do have the same behavior (I disabled transparency when moving windows but when I minimize one, there is some transparency occuring... this thing seems only limited to plasmoid (and I must add: my panel theme (slim glow) is reset to the default one).
<n0yd> yup looks like plasmoids dint have transpoarency
<n0yd> do you have a specific [plasmoid to try??
<n0yd> im fairly new to KDE (not Linux, just I always didnt like KDE4 til now)
<n0yd> So I dont know a lot of its features (epsecially the huge amount of options)
<chachan> SonikkuAmerica, remember my issue last night?. Looks like it goes with the intel driver...
<n0yd> Strav: ya i dont see transparency with any plasmoids so far
<n0yd> So I guess it is a bug
<n0yd> I would go ahead anf file it
<Strav> "Icon-only task manager" is a must if you like dockers (or just the concept of grouping lauchers and tasks)
<n0yd> I dont think its kwm
<SonikkuAmerica> chachan: OK. Like I said, your [ lspci ] output was rather vague as to what graphics controller was in use.
<n0yd> kwin*
<Strav> n0yd: glad you can reproduce it though...
<n0yd> yup, no problem
<SonikkuAmerica> Strav: (Or if you're nostalgic for Windows 7. LOL)
<n0yd> Strav: does kde not have a key shortcut for switching between display modes?
<n0yd> I know gnome shell does
<n0yd> And probably unity
<n0yd> And windows of course
<n0yd> Like win+p (though this opens the run box on kde)
<n0yd> It would be much easier than going into settings to change what displays you want on or off
<Strav> SonikkuAmerica: or windowmaker, or awn, or any docker for that matter. It's just that Icon-only-taskmanager is the only one I've seen so far that is properly integrated with kde (as opposed to daisy for instance)
<Strav> n0yd: not certain. are you using kscreen?
<SonikkuAmerica> Strav: :)
<n0yd> kscreen? ya I believe so
<n0yd> whatever is default
<Strav> n0yd: I don't think kscreen is default yet (it should be integrated with kwin on kde 4.11 if I'm correct)
<n0yd> i know i have kscreen
<n0yd> wait, just kscreen-console
<n0yd> whatever that is
<n0yd> god I cant wait for wayland, the performance even just when moving windows around feels so much better
<Strav> n0yd: you should see it in the service management of the startup and shutdown settings section...
<n0yd> im not that worried about it
<Strav> n0yd: anyways, I don't see any interesting keybindings for kscreen...
<Strav> n0yd: most likely, if you have kscreen installed, it's this component that would do the switch.
<n0yd> i find it strange KDE doesnt have something to do that, as the other big DE/WM's have it, and usually its KDE that has the most features
<n0yd> no biggie for my usage style atm. like I said, I use my thinkpad as my desktop
<Strav> as for other plasmoids, as you just tried: veromix is nice. Other than that, I'm using the default ones: instant messaging presence, keyboard switcher, network management, battery monitor, etc.)
<n0yd> i cant get veromix to work
<n0yd> it just shows a blank plasmoid
<Strav> how have you installed it
<Strav> ?
<n0yd> via apt
<n0yd> its in the repos
<n0yd> there is also the gtk version too, but obviously I dont want that
<Strav> for what it's worth, try perhaps to directly install it from the install plasmoid tool...
<n0yd> ya i will mess with it later
<n0yd> Im bust with other stuff
<n0yd> busy
<Strav> np. Anyways, thanks a lot for duplicating my bug. I'll see if I can find it on launchpad or something.
<n0yd> yup
<Strav> cya
<BluesKaj> n0yd, installed the liquorix kernel  , you mentioned preload as well ?
<n0yd> yup
<n0yd> no configuration needed, just install it. And after awhile it monitors your usage and what libraries you load etc
<BluesKaj> nods
<n0yd> bbiab
<aPpYe> I have a problem with kate (smb kio slave?) where I often have to retry saving a document  over and over when it is located on a smb share that I access  via smb:// ... it says "Could not write to smb://user@server/path/to/file.txt".
<seronis> how do i get kwallet to stop asking me for a password when i open chrome?  i double checked my kwalletrc and Chrome is already listed in an  [auto allow] section
<BluesKaj> seronis, just leave the user and pw blank and hit enter
<seronis> i dont want to SEE a kwallet prompt.  it steals keyboard focus as it shows up.
<seronis> i just want to figure out how to get that  [Auto Allow] section in kwalletrc to actually work
<BluesKaj> it wont open anymore if you leave the fields blank
<BluesKaj> so you actually want to use kwallet  , then i have no clue
<seronis> yup.  i just want it to obey its own 'auto allow' policy instead of 'nag allow'
<raymears> hi everyone. got a silly issue with my flash player. after switching from a flash installed via flashaid(ages ago) to the adobe-flashplugin i couldn't play vimeo videos. i then tried installing flashplugin-installer. same behaviour.
<raymears> any idea what files i would have to remove to "reset" the whole thing and start fresh with this whole flash thingy?
<raymears> using 13.04 with latest updates btw
<Kitt3n> Umm, is there a bug which causes Kubuntu to not install any software sources?
<dilfridge> any forum ops around?
<skfini> 9
<dilfridge> Problematic Russian Netblock (IP-042). < being hit by this again... :(
<dilfridge> ... and I'm not even in Russia.
<wissam> Hi , where i can get more animated wallpapers?
<valroadie> I am not sure about animated but for KDE you can play video supposedly: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=112105
<wissam> valroadie: i think playing a video as a wallpaper eat more cpu
<wissam> I am using kubuntu 13.04 ,kde 4.10.4 .there are 3 animated wallpapers by default in /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/wallpapers/
<wissam> everyone of them contains .svgz and .qml files
<valroadie> wissam, tbh I don't use or have played around with them, but maybe look here and see if it help? http://software.opensuse.org/package/plasma-wallpaper-dreamdesktop
<wissam> valroadie: Ok thnx ,but what does "tbh" mean? ican't find it in dictionary :/
<valroadie> "tbh"= to be honest ;)
<wissam> valroadie: ok thnx
<valroadie> wissam, no problem! Good luck with your searches :)
#kubuntu 2013-07-13
<robotdevil> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Raring_Screencapture
<robotdevil> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -ab 192k -i pulse -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 30 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 /home/user/capturedvideo.avi
<robotdevil> does not work
<sidiney> Hi,
<sidiney> help
<ekohw> hai
<JotaPe> hi
<JotaPe> oi
<JotaPe> Here is a type of online suport?
<kellydivine> hello
<kellydivine> I'm using Netrunner , it comes with KDE Version 4.10.4 , sometimes screen goes black when i watch movies via VLC player and i stoped the screensaver but still black screen comes after 10 minutes ! any idea
<andiboi> hello
<andiboi> i just installed 13.04 64 bit
<andiboi> and have problems with window focus
<andiboi> on kde
<andiboi> the window focus doesnt change when i click a window
<andiboi> also my sitecom (realtek) wilan adapter is not recognized
<andiboi> wlan
<andiboi> can anyone here help me plz?
<eliasp> hi
<eliasp> I have a weird issue on my Kubuntu 13.04 box… when logging in via SSH as a regular user, all locale values  are set to POSIX… as root (sudo su -) they're set to the value in /etc/default/locale (en_US.UTF-8)
<eliasp> does anyone have an idea why this happens?
<eliasp> sshd_config has "AcceptEnv LANG LC_*" set, so this shouldn't cause the problem
<eliasp> first I thought this would happen because I use zsh, but setting the shell of my regular user back to /bin/bash doesn't help either
<chachan> eliasp, bashrc?
<eliasp> chachan: the default one, but as it happens in zsh AND bash, I don't think that's the issue…  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5870632/
<eliasp> where is /etc/default/locale usually processed? I couldn't find anything which would source this file…
<chachan> eliasp, didi you restart ssh after "AcceptEnv LANG LC_*"?
<eliasp> chachan: it was set all the time, I didn't explicitely set it… but yes, I restarted sshd anyways ;)
<chachan> eliasp, and you are sending "SendEnv LANG LC_*" from your client?
<eliasp> chachan: no, but I never had to do this at any point in the last 15 years or so ;)
<chachan> I'm just checking what this doc says :) http://wiki.debian.org/Locale
<eliasp> chachan: ah, I'm right now reading also this: http://debian-handbook.info/browse/en-US/stable/basic-configuration.html#sect.config-language-support
<chachan> eliasp, oops, that's not a directive to be sent, sorry
<eliasp> but no success or any deeper insights until now…
<eliasp> k
<eliasp> chachan: what does your /etc/default/locale contain by default?
<chachan> eliasp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5870661/
<eliasp> /etc/default/locale is apparently not installed by any package (according to "dpkg-query -S /etc/default/locale") but seems to be generated at a later point
<eliasp> chachan: thx
<chachan> I'm in Costa Rica of course
<eliasp> chachan: sure, I was more interested in the variables which are set in your /etc/default/locale
<eliasp> this is just weird…
<eliasp> on Gentoo, this is relatively straightforward… set any env variables in /etc/env.d/some-file, run env-update, then source /etc/profile or logout/login… but on Debian, this all feels rather complicated/intransparent ;(
<eliasp> s/Debian/Debian+Ubuntu/g
<eliasp> chachan: what does your /etc/environment contain?
<chachan> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<chachan> just that line
<eliasp> hmm, ok… same here
<eliasp> I hope for something like "source /etc/default/locale" or so ;)
<eliasp> s/hope/hoped/g
<eliasp> It's even explicitely specified in /etc/pam.d/sshd: session    required     pam_env.so user_readenv=1 envfile=/etc/default/locale
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<_droid> hi people, I have kubuntu installed onto my laptop and my touchpad is too sensitive. Does anyone know how to decrease the sensitivity?
<chachan> _droid, System Settings > Touchpad > Cursor motion
<BluesKaj> _droid, system settings>input devices>touchpad>cursor motion
<_droid> ok, and from there where do I go??
<_droid> there are 3 factors Min. & Max. Factor and Acceleration Factor
<BluesKaj> _droid, dunno , i use a desktop
<BluesKaj> the rest of the options don't show in my input devices
<yahyaa> does anyone know of a app that I can use on kubuntu to load music onto my ipod???
<BluesKaj> yahyaa, try exaile-ipod-plugin in muon or apt
<n0yd> does amarok not handle ipods?
<yahyaa> ok thanks
<n0yd> I would think there would be a Qt solution, instead of exaile which is GTK iirc
<yahyaa> i dont know havent tried it!
<yahyaa> but i will try that also
<BluesKaj> n0yd, maybe it does , I don't use either
<n0yd> yahyaa: if you google ubuntu ipod, there are tons of hits
<yahyaa> ok
<n0yd> and a wiki entry...
<n0yd> though i would recommend a kde/kubuntu app, rather than a GTK/Ubuntu one
<BluesKaj> or amarok-ipod in muon'
<BluesKaj> gives exaile
<gstnet> Hello, kwin-style-qtcuve and kde-window-manager in kde 4.11 beta are removing each other.
<BluesKaj> gstnet, best to ask about kde beta in #kubuntu-devel
<gstnet> thanks
<hyper_ch> hi there, why isn't there an alternate install cd anymore for kubuntu?
<hyper_ch> hi there, why isn't there an alternate install cd anymore for kubuntu?
<valroadie> Ok so I am having a problem...ever since I updated my adobe flash it has completely quit, ok. I tried lightspark, it only plays a select few videos on youtube only, not sure why. Gnash...well I won't get into that heh can anyone suggest a solution to this flash problem? Thanks!
<hyper_ch> valroadie: use chromium with html5 trial
<hyper_ch> no flash needed
<valroadie> Ah! Good deal, I will try that thank you hyper_ch.
<hyper_ch> valroadie: chromium works fine... not sure about FF or konqueror - https://www.youtube.com/html5
<HighHo> hyper_ch: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035675.html
<hyper_ch> HighHo: installer fails if you setup manual encryption
<valroadie> Yeah I have been using FF to no avail and rekonq is just...bleh lol I am still trying to figure out how to change my default browser from rekonq to something else as any program uses it and it also gets stuck to my taskbar every time I boot even if I take it off.
<hyper_ch> systemsettings -> default applications
<valroadie> Ah! Thank you xD Too easy lol
<valroadie> So is it only certain videos or all work with the HTML5 trial? I have chromium now and signed in for the html5 but it is still giving me nothing :/
<HighHo> Valoradie, Its been a while since i used it, but I know there used to be an issue where it only worked if no adverts proceeded the video
<valroadie> hmm...alright.
<HighHo> Cant say for sure if thats still true, a quick google should tell you.
<valroadie> I wonder if the VLC team is working on a total video handler for the web browser? I mean thier player plays everything on the desktop so...
<valroadie> Ah it works! Woo he
<BluesKaj> valroadie, HTML5 proitocol is supposed to do what you describe , but I'm not sure what engines it uses
<valroadie> well it is working for most of the videos so it's not so bad as of now ;)
<[trip]> I know that I can drag a window to the side to resize it to half the desktop, but is there a keyboard shortcut for that?
<[trip]> Found it buried in shortcuts...
<[trip]> that took awhile, heh
<lordievader> Good evening.
<reindeer> Q: Trying to install LuminanceHDR from source and it complains about missing lib "Could NOT find Exiv2, needs at least v 0.12" but exiv 0.22-2 is allready installed. Also when trying to install a required libexiv2-dev, error is "libexiv2-dev : Depends: libexiv2-11 (= 0.22-2) but 0.22-oneiric~ppa2 is to be installed" any ideas?
<reindeer> and yes, "libexiv2-11" is also installed
<F41l> I'm at whits end here. I'm trying to load Kubuntu onto a Dell Lattitude 10 tablet, (Atom 1.8GHz Z2760). I cannot get the thing to boot from any external devices (flash drive, usb cd-rom, etc). I have tried both 32bit and 64bit CDs and flash drives. Secure boot off, on, etc and so forth.
<F41l> I read the UEFI wiki and other various forum posts. But nothing has helped as of yet.
<F41l> I -really- want to get Win8 off this thing and use plasma
<reindeer> F41l: If you have "boot from cdrom enabled" in the bios AND the ubuntu cdrom is working, it should work.
<reindeer> and no, im not KDE expert, but lets say that if a car has fuel and you have the keys, it will start. If it does not, well then we have to look under the hood a bit.. :)
<F41l> reindeer: Well, I'm a professional PC technician, and solve a lot of really arcane computer issues. but after about 4 solid hours of trying everything I can with relation to settings in the BIOS, I cannot get the darn thing to boot to an ubuntu installation CD or flash drive.
<F41l> It has boot usb devices enabled.
<F41l> But the BIOS does not offer legacy booting, it requires EFI, and I believe it's also relegated to 32bit (however, the processor in question theoretically should support 64bit).
<F41l> To my understanding, the 32bit installation media for ubuntu (and it's flavours) don't support EFI booting.
<reindeer> ok, well then you have good knowledge of the basics, was just checking. Have you tried if the cdrom boots in another PC?
<reindeer> there is the md5 checksum for the iso but maybe the burn went bad. Try to rule out a faulty cd
<OerHeks> F41l, correct, UEFI needs 64 bit, does that dell tablet bios have the option for legacy bios ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<F41l> OerHeks: Not that I am aware of.
<F41l> I read that wiki page extensively.
<F41l> reindeer: CD works splendidly in other machines. I made a new one just in case (both 32 and 64bit), and it also works in other machines.
<F41l> Flash drive too
<F41l> using Universal USB Installer, as well as the ubuntu startup disk creator.
<F41l> Boots in other machines, but not this tablet
<reindeer> ok, well that was my 2 cents, im off, good luck! ;)
<F41l> I plug in the usb drive, I can go to a file browser to set a custom EFI boot setting, and select the bootx64.efi manually
<F41l> I could always try PXE booting it to my clone server..... not sure if that'd work over Wifi :D
<OerHeks> i just wonder, win8 boots in uefi 32 bit, but there is no 32 bit uefi extention, so win8 must be using a hidden legacy function.
<OerHeks> You could make a complaint about vendor lock-in.
<max_> Ciao
<F41l> Well I think I got an idear.
<F41l> http://ipxe.org/ supports wireless networks.
<F41l> I have a http://www.fogproject.org/ server on the network we use for doing various fresh installations of OSes.
<F41l> Could see if I can get IPXE to boot, and just clone the damn drive.
<valroadie> Can anyone tell me an easy way to stop KDE wallet service from popping up?
<zuperfreak> disable it
<valroadie> And how would I do that? :P
<valroadie> NVM! Found it
<valroadie> Thank you
<zuperfreak> kk
<valroadie> Ok so I have changed the theme on kubuntu and I was wondering if it has to do with the text being white on a white background in my web browser? I have all of the options checked in my browser to use the OS theme but it still uses white text on a white background :/
<valroadie> No ideas eh? ;)
<zuperfreak> The OS text in white on white after the theme change? or browser text is white on white after the theme change?
<valroadie> Just the prowser
<valroadie> *browser
<valroadie> I have tried changing the theme back but it stays the same :/
<zuperfreak> and you didn't edit the broswer theme at all?
<zuperfreak> It could have been a bug with the theme, did you try restarting kde, then seeing if the issue persists?
<iharp> I'm using 13.04. My browser severly hesitates before transmitting data. However, when running a speed test, my up and down speeds are exactly where they are supposed to be. Any thoughts?
<iharp> I can post my specs if need be
<SonikkuAmerica> iharp: Browser?
<valroadie> Yes I have restarted (sorry for late reply I am cooking lol) I didn't edit the browser theme no, only to check the box that says use OS theme. zuperfreak
<iharp> Yeah. I type Facebook.com or anything else.. Then it just sits there and waits and waits and waits.. Finally it gets there. While watching network trsffic for Tx and Rx nothing is happening until right before it goes to the site
<SonikkuAmerica> iharp: Er... *what* browser?
<iharp> Firefox
<iharp> and Rekonq
<SonikkuAmerica> iharp: OK. If it were a Rekonq issue I'd tell you to use it or Chromium. Have you tried with Rekonq or Chromium then?
<iharp> I tried rekonq. Still the same thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> iharp: Did you try a Plasma web slice?
<iharp> Im not familiar with the terminology. The difference in Desktop types?
<SonikkuAmerica> iharp: There's a Plasma widget that handles web slices.
<SonikkuAmerica> iharp: (Or Web page previews if you will)
<iharp> ok. let me check\
<iharp> It's very slow
<valroadie> Could be a anet issue? Can you browse faster on anything else connected to your wifi? Phone? Other computer?
<valroadie> Or should I say can you download stuff at a fast rate?
<zuperfreak> Valroadie, have you tried another broswer? FF or Chrome?
<iharp> I've got 16G ram, i7 3820 Processor,    And 25m V 5 ^ internet speeds
<iharp> Windows works just fine
<iharp> I can't believe I said that...lol
<valroadie> Yes, it effects both of them...but I'll tell you what man, I am thinking of putting crunchbang on here anyways at some point tonight so...I think I am just not going to worry about it ;) Thanks though zuperfreak
<zuperfreak> No worries, sorry I couldn't be more help :P
#kubuntu 2013-07-14
<CyberZooL> Hello fluburburbburb test
<CyberZooL> k
<SonikkuAmerica> And flufublullubfufub to you too. How can we help you?
<CyberZooL> haha
<CyberZooL> i'm not in my place here I think   :-)
<CyberZooL> But I love Kubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> CyberZooL: Well you (sort of) came to the right place. We do our flublfulufblufb'ing in #kubuntu-offtopic , and our support here.
<CyberZooL> Yeah... ok... I am testing Quassel out of curiosity and because I was told it's possible to find mp3 around here... but I understand I have to connect to another server
<SonikkuAmerica> CyberZooL: Yyyyyyyyyyyeah. (See !list)
<CyberZooL> Anyone who work or give support to Kubuntu have my gratitude  :-)
<CyberZooL> kudos to you all
<SonikkuAmerica> !volunteer
<SonikkuAmerica> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<CyberZooL> kudos to volonteers
<SonikkuAmerica> That's what we are (especially since Canonical disowned us)
<CyberZooL> Yeah I know a bit about that... I mean about MIR and more ( I don't quite remember... one of the maintainer lost is job and blue something pickup )
<CyberZooL> I wonder what will happen in the future
<SonikkuAmerica> CyberZooL: Actually, we and Ubuntu GNOME are headed for Wayland, and Lubuntu is staying with X. Xubuntu has yet to make a decision.
<SonikkuAmerica> CyberZooL: (And, of course, Ubuntu and Edubuntu will have the Mir stack)
<CyberZooL> My gut feeling is that Wayland is the right choice.... beacause it is more community oriented.  But I'm no programmer.
<CyberZooL> Same thing for QT.... I think it is better but I can't explain it..... weird
<Unit193> (They didn't disown, they mearly stopped having a paid dev, so it's the same as all the flavors now....)
<SonikkuAmerica> CyberZooL: The Ubuntu GNOME people had the easiest decision to make, being the only Ubuntu flavor not dependent on lightdm
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: Well, yeah, that's more along the lines of it
<Unit193> Also, I don't think this is support related anymore, and I see #kubuntu-offtopic calling. ;)
<CyberZooL> oh sorry.. I'm not really saavy about the irc net etiquette and all... sorry for the off topic stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> CyberZooL: It's not too high on support traffic, but yeah, we are kind of heading !ot with this
<CyberZooL> Ok Bye bye and thanks for the chatting maybe one day I'll return if I have a major problem or I'll join offtopic to do some small talk about the state of Kubuntu
<CyberZooL> and more
<SonikkuAmerica> :) Have a good one!
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> uhh...hello?
<wc_> nn
<F41L> Ok, I've got a kubuntu 32bit install USB. I've put elilo ia32 bootloader into \EFI\BOOT, made a configuration to point at \casper\vlinuz and \casper\initrd.lz. When attempting to boot from the drive, it now appears to detect ELILO, but just gets to a black screen now, no prompt, nothing. Better than it acting like the USB drive didn't exist, but still not working. I have an IA32 intel atom with <c>
<F41L> EFI-only BIOS. <e>
<oya2> bonjour
<hyper_ch> hi there, I can't set my clock to update with ntp servers and timezones are completely off
<floown> hello
<floown> I can not ping my NAS and access to my shared folder with NFS, someone has an idea?
<ikonia> floown: icmp is blocked
<ikonia> it's that simple
<floown> ikonia: what is icmp ?
<ikonia> part of the TCP stack
<ikonia> it's not something you neeed to worry about
<floown> how can I fix my problem ?
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<ikonia> not being able to ping does not cause any problems
<ikonia> as you said your self you are still sharing things and it's working fine - ping is not part of that
<stack3457> how can I upgrade akonadi and kdepimlibs from 4.10 version to 4.11 ?.I am using kubuntu 12.04
<stack3457> how can I upgrade 4.10 kde version to 4.10 in kubuntu 12.04??
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<n0yd> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi n0yd
<n0yd> Hows it going?
<BluesKaj> god , and you ?
<BluesKaj> err good :)
 * BluesKaj drinks more coffee to wake up
<n0yd> not too bad.
<n0yd> Im still up, ffs
<n0yd> :(
<BluesKaj> working on something ?
<n0yd> Not especially. Just ended up getting caught up with things
<n0yd> Its sunday, no biggie
<n0yd> As long as my son doesnt start bugging me for attention if I decide to take a nap later
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> fine , and you?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<n0yd> I am regretting not going to sleep now though, I am yawning :(
<BluesKaj> tried the liquorix kernel and reload ...seems quite fast , speeds up webpage loading some
<n0yd> nice :)
<BluesKaj> or preload i guess it's called
<n0yd> yup
<n0yd> How much ram do you have?
<BluesKaj> just 3G
<n0yd> oh ok, nvm then. I was gonna suggest some other minor tweaks I did, but I wouldnt do it with that much memory
<BluesKaj> this is a 5yr old HP desktop
<n0yd> im not sure how old mine is, about the same
<n0yd> Core2Duo
<BluesKaj> yup
<n0yd> But I upgraded it to 8GB ddr3
<BluesKaj> ok
<n0yd> So I run a lot of /tmp and apt stuff out of ram
<BluesKaj> this is a basic HT media server ..mainly for movies , music , pictures , etc
<n0yd> gotcha
<n0yd> Well, now my son is up, and my gf. Gonna go spend some time with them
<BluesKaj> with a entry level nvidia 8400GS and m-audio cards
<n0yd> i dont even have a nvidia card
<n0yd> intel :-/
<BluesKaj> ok , brb ...
<BluesKaj> !soundkonverter
<BluesKaj> !info soundkonverter
<ubottu> soundkonverter (source: soundkonverter): audio converter frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.80-1 (raring), package size 957 kB, installed size 2812 kB
<darkshadow> aw
<darkshadow> hello there
<darkshadow> shaan7
<Shaan7> ?
<darkshadow> ??
<darkshadow> who r u??
<lordievader> Hey darkshadow
<darkshadow> yes i  am here
<lordievader> darkshadow: We can see that ;)
<darkshadow> ok,i understand
<darkshadow> lordiever where r u frm?
<lordievader> darkshadow: Stick around long enough and you'll find out ;)
<darkshadow> not have that much time lordiever
<jalcine> huge problem, I just upgraded to sausy and 'grub-efi' refuses to install
<jalcine> I haven't restarted yet out of fear I wouldn't be able to boot into my system
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why is my time set to UTC, and how can I change it back to EDT?
<Roey> I see with "date" that it is set to UTC.
<BluesKaj> Roey, what OS are you on ? I see you crossposting in #ubuntu as well, the clock GUIs on unity amd kde are different
<Roey> Kubuntu.
<Roey> I ended up running "sudo dpkg reconfigure tzdata".
<jalcine> huge problem, I just upgraded to sausy and 'grub-efi' refuses to install
<jalcine> I'm getting this error when attempting to configure "grub-efi-amd64":
<Roey> And that set it back to EDT.
<jalcine> Undefined subroutine &conffile::abs_path called at /usr/bin/ucfq line 529, <HASH> line 21.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  heya
<Roey> and that seems to have fixed it.
<BluesKaj> right click on the clock in the panel , set date and time to edt
<Roey> the problem began when I set (using the KDE adjust time& date control) to update auotmatically via NTP.
<Roey> yeah I had that set.
<BluesKaj> don't use that auto set
<Roey> even before I selected [x] Set time and date automatically, I had it set to EDT.
<Roey> why not?
<BluesKaj> it's unreliable
<Roey> ah
<Roey> well what can I do then to keep the system updated?
<BluesKaj> jalcine, ask in ubuntu+1
<jalcine> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Roey, if you leave auto unchecked then the clock will get it's time setting from the PC clock setting you chose when you installed the OS , as long as EDT and the internal pc claock are the same time
<Roey> ahhhhh
<Roey> ok so that's why reconfiguring tzdata helped.
<BluesKaj> yes, I believe so
<Roey> alright
<Roey> BluesKaj:  thank you so much for illuminating this
<BluesKaj> the internet time servers are becoming unreliable, but I don't know why
<Roey> so maybe that update reset from EDT to UTC time zone?  Didn't know that ntp servers could do that.
<jalcine> that option or the servers themselves?
<Roey> (i.e. report a new time zone)
<jalcine> I'm using ntp to manage my time
<BluesKaj> no if the time server goes down (disconnects) then the clock defaults to UTC for some reason '
<BluesKaj> that's why i don't bother witht auto time servers
<BluesKaj> my clock has been correct for many months since I unchecked the automatic setting
<vinzphoto> ciao
<jalcine> window merge
<jalcine> jb #ubuntu-1
<jalcine> oi
<BluesKaj> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<macwolf74> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<chachan> anyone in here using ubuntuone?
<chachan> is it worth?
<BluesKaj> chachan, I tried it but dropped it , prefer Dropbox
<chachan> BluesKaj, I'm using Drive currently because I almost use everything with Google, but they don't have native client which sucks, so I'm looking for options...
<chachan> BluesKaj, was the ubuntuone + KDE integration a great feature?
<BluesKaj> no chachan , it's ok , I just don't need it
<chachan> got it
<moray33_> is there a way to suggest applications or configurations included by default in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> moray33_, do you want to suggest apps for kubuntu to be included in the the next releases ?
<moray33_> BluisKaj, well, a couple, and some packages I think it would very handy to have by defalut, especially for newbies
<BluesKaj> moray33_, for example ?
<moray33_> are you a Kubuntu mantainer of you're just curious?
<BluesKaj> if you want o suggest packages then #kubuntu-devel would be a good place to suggest , moray33_
<moray33_> @BluisKaj ok, thanks!
<moray33_> do you want to know anyways?
<BluesKaj> sure
<moray33_> icedtea-plugin, p7zip-full, kdeplasma-addons, unrar-free, sweeper, kde-config-grub2. Also, it would be nice kdegraphics-thumbnailers, kffmpegthumbnailer, kde-thumbnailer-openoffice and having those previous enabled in Dolphin. Last, but not least, having the  UFW KControl Module at least available in the repositories...
<moray33_> having double click in dolphin, and the Kubuntu icon the app launcher (I know this is not important lol)
<RedEyedRoundEye> is anyone able to help with a login screen issue? should be simple
<RedEyedRoundEye> my issue is that despite selecting images in the LightDM settings app, my login screen displays no account pic or background image. Just a white screen and default icon for user pic
<RedEyedRoundEye> The resources are in ~/Pictures.... could an encrypted home directory be the issue?
<Muffie> hello all. I have a system with 2 ssds (sda & sdb), and a regular sata drive (sdc). I'm trying to install kubuntu on it, using the regular installation tool. I manually created partitions on SDC, but the installation fails with a "fatal error" saying that installation of grub on sdA! failed. I'm really glad it failed. There's no way to specify where to install grub? I want it @ sdc, and I choose the boot disk through BIOS...
<Muffie> i "really" hope it doesn't screw up my sda boot...
<Muffie> it's running chameleon on sda...
<Muffie> hello all, back.
<Muffie> hello all. I have a system with 2 ssds (sda & sdb), and a regular sata drive (sdc). I'm trying to install kubuntu on it, using the regular installation tool. I manually created partitions on SDC, but the installation fails with a "fatal error" saying that installation of grub on sdA! failed. I'm really glad it failed. There's no way to specify where to install grub? I want it @ sdc, and I choose the boot disk through BIOS...
<thelionroars> hi
<thelionroars> Chameleon doesn't use Grub2?
<Muffie> no. it's a replacement as far as I know. But I'm choosing the OS from BIOS. Just need each disk to have it's own.
<Muffie> but the real point is, I was installing to sdc, WHY the installer tried to install grub on sda?
<thelionroars> not sure
<thelionroars> but everything else with the install worked?
<BluesKaj> Muffie, is windows installed on /dev/sda ?
<Muffie> don't know. said fatal crash and quit the installer
<Muffie> BluesKaj: OSX on sda, Windows 8 on sdb
<Muffie> AHCI motherboard used to choose bootable disk
<Muffie> ops
<Muffie> EFI
<Muffie> I'm lost on those
<BluesKaj> and sdc is your boot disk in the bios ?
<Muffie> no...
<thelionroars> oh, chameleon is osx? lol, sorry, thought it was a linux distro
<Muffie> :)
<Muffie> chameleon is the grub for osx86 (as far as I know)
<Muffie> BluesKaj: do I need to temporary set it to boot?
<Muffie> there's really not a way to tell the installer
<Muffie> where I want it?
<thelionroars> I would try checking your kubuntu install from a live cd - mount it, check everything is there
<Muffie> Im already on the live-usb
<Muffie> the fatal error
<thelionroars> if everything else is ok, getting grub to work from the live install should be easy
<Muffie> happened some minutes ago
<Muffie> how can I check it?
<Muffie> let me find a terminal somewhere
<thelionroars> mount sdc
<BluesKaj> Muffie, yes, if that's where you want grub , afterwards you 'll have to sudo update-grub if you can boot either to a TTY or the kubuntu desktop
<thelionroars> sorry
<thelionroars> mount your partition on sdc*
<Muffie> ok, mounting
<Muffie> 1 sec
<Muffie> Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
<Muffie> /dev/sdc1 2048 60000255 29999104 83 Linux
<Muffie> /dev/sdc2 60000256 67999743 3999744 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<Muffie> partitions are there...
<Muffie> let me mount sdc1
<FloodBotK1> Muffie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thelionroars> yah
<Muffie> ops, sorry
<thelionroars> no soup for you!
<BluesKaj> yes , you can run sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<thelionroars> ^what BluesKaj said, should work
<Muffie> well, ok, I mounted. this is there: 0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    32 Jul 14 16:31 initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
<Muffie> ok, let me sudo grub
<kubuntu_> am I back?
<Muffie> ok
<Muffie> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<Muffie> gee. why it's complaining. let me deal with that later
<Muffie> BluesKaj: thelionroars?
<BluesKaj> Muffie, errors ?
<Muffie> how grub knows if something would be readable on boot?
<Muffie> BluesKaj: Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<thelionroars> what filesystem did you use?
<Muffie> ext4
<thelionroars> hmm I'm not sure why its not working then
<BluesKaj> Muffie, probly because it wants to install to the dev that's first drive in the boot sequence other than cdrom
<thelionroars> if the drive is specified though...
<Muffie2> thelionroars: I think GRUB, somehow, sees in bios that sdc is not in the boot sequence. then, prevents the installation
<Muffie2> it's really a stupid feature
<thelionroars> do you have a separate /boot? you don't right
<BluesKaj> not really because grub will find the other OSs and add them to the grubmenu , but that has to be done from the kubuntu OS
<thelionroars> I wouldn't give their connection to a monkey on a rock...
<Muffie> well, I disabled both ssds on bios
<Muffie> now, the regular sata is sda
<Muffie> its trying to install now
<Muffie> what I know for sure is, the irc connection is really unstable! :)
<thelionroars> that was noticeable on this end too
<thelionroars> that's one way of avoiding issues, hopefully that should work
<Muffie> yep. let's see...
<Muffie> anyway, thank you a lot for the help
<Muffie> will be really nice to have a triple boot system again! :)
<BluesKaj> Muffie, I have a similar setup , so I'll be around for while longer
<BluesKaj> no ssds but 3 hdds
<Muffie> great!! what do you use to manage the boot?
<Muffie> chameleon cant handle win8 boot anymore
<Muffie> but I think its due to my mobo
<Muffie> I'm new with ssds. I went to us, so, I bought this new "kit": mb, proc, memory and ssds
<BluesKaj> efi ?
<Muffie> I mean, do you use grub to select which os to boot?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Muffie> even osx?
<BluesKaj> don't have osx
<Muffie> ah, what do you have?
<BluesKaj> 2 kubuntus 13.04 , 13.10 and W7
<BluesKaj> W7 is on it's own HDD
<Muffie> yep. still quite useful.
<Muffie> I decided to give win8 a try
<Muffie> so far, nothing to complain
<Muffie> it's win7 with some bells and whistles
<BluesKaj> grub works fine installed on the windows drive mbr which was designated as sda , so i used that
<Muffie> and what about Kubuntu... I see that everyone is complaining about the new "trend" of user interface
<Muffie> specially gnome3
<Muffie> that's the main reason I decided to make kubuntu my linux installation now
<Muffie> to give it, back, a try
<BluesKaj> Muffie,  sorry i don't know what you mean by "new "trend" of user interface"
<Muffie> unity
<Muffie> win 8
<Muffie> full screen for everything
<stack_> here Qt.formatTime( dataSource.data["Local"]["Time"],"hh:mm:ss AP" ) how I can display utc or gmt along with time ?
#kubuntu 2014-07-07
<TheRinger> o;/
<TheRinger> it's buggy still but looks awesome I have been playing around with it.. I am sticking with kubuntu 14.10 running kernel 3.15.0-6 , it prob works a lot better if you stay on 14.04 trusty while using it
<sonic_> Hi all
<byteman> hola alguien de argentina?
<johristov> hi
<SierraAR> I'm creating a virtual machine through vmware workstation 10 to run Kubuntu 64-bit on. A bit of research tells me the recommended system specs are 1 GB RAM and a dual core 1GHz CPU (My CPU is a 4 GHz, if that helps any).
<SierraAR> Will I be fine with 1 GB RAM and the 2 CPU cores, or should I bump that up because it's in a VM?
<SierraAR> Host OS is Windows 7 64 bit
<valorie> SierraAR: that sort of depends on what you want to do with your VM
<valorie> if you are just going to use it to browse the web, maybe not
<SierraAR> Mainly running ubuntu applications; I'll be using VMWares 'Unity mode' (Which only supports KDE, which is why I'm using kubuntu in particular). I'm wanting to start getting into writing programs for windows and ubuntu, so I'll likely be using the VM for developing/testing of those programs, as well
<valorie> SierraAR: you might ask in #kubuntu-devel to see what the devs do, then
<SierraAR> valorie: K, thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<function9> morning
<cabillman> Hi everyone - I just rebooted my 14.04 kubuntu box after running updates and have lost all of my window decorations but I can still move windows around by alt clicking in them
<cabillman> i get the same behavior with a new user so it doesn't appear to be user settings... any ideas how to troubleshoot this further?
<Blizzz> is anyone else is having issues with  the graphics ( Intel HD Graphics 3000 ) again after upgrading kernel to 3.13.0-30 ?
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, which driver?  lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<Blizzz> BluesKaj:  i915
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, that's the correct driver. What's your issue?
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: In Thunderbird, font is not displayed correctly. Firefox sometimes freezes for some time. There was something similar in the past, but then it was throwing erros in the Xorg.log, iirc, but now  there is nothing unusual
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: for instance it looks like this now: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/07/thunderbird.png
<Blizzz> also, it is not like this immediately after boot,  but it took 2 hours or so until  it started to behave like this
<Blizzz> ah and now i see some "broken letters" in Firefox as well
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, let me check my 14.04 install , it also has the upgraded kernel 3.13.0-30
<Blizzz> k
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, hmm, seems fine altho my intel is the 4000 gpu, but it uses the i915 driver as well
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: as said it started to behave like this after 2hrs (rule of thumb)
<Blizzz> is there a way i could track it down?
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, have you tried updating and upgrading since ?
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: updated right now,  nothing new is offered
<BluesKaj> what about dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<BluesKaj> had to reboot router...wife's pc wasn't connecting ...windows 7 is usually quite reliable, but after recent updates it's ethernet has become a bit flaky
<function9> Blues: use DHCP
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: fortunately no Win PCs here  :) … well, i always do dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> function9, windows automatically uses dhcp on eth0
<function9> BluesKaj: her pc could be corrupted somewhere, time for a fresh install
<BluesKaj> hmm, just checked router DNS settings, seems a firmware update from the ISP reset them to their automatic settings which are unreliable to say the least ... wondered why i was having these terrible lags on irc
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, sorry I can't seem to reproduce your issue on this
<BluesKaj> laptop
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: k, thanks nevertheless
<aljosa> kubuntu uses ubuntu bug tracker or should i use some other place to report bugs?
<BluesKaj> aljosa, http://bugs.kde.org
<aljosa> BluesKaj: touchpad related bugs go directly to kde?
<BluesKaj> aljosa, yes if you wish,
<Etriaph> Is the Kubuntu-dev channel missing?
<BluesKaj> Etriaph, #kubuntu-devel
<Etriaph> Ah
<Etriaph> Thanks :D
<BluesKaj> yw
<skrite> hey all
<Sharpen047> Hey guys, I have a computer here that won't boot past grub. Running grub2. Looks like it auto updated and killed something. It says I must load the kernel first when I try to boot through the grub menu
<Sharpen047> Anyone have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Sharpen047, did you try the revery kernel
<Sharpen047> Revert?
<BluesKaj> recovery rather
<Sharpen047> Revery?*
<Sharpen047> Ah no, not sure how to do that.
<Sharpen047> I'll go find a grub 2 manual and get back. Thanks
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Roey> Hello there lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Roey, how are you doing?
<skrite> i am trying to find out how to select which desktop effects to use with the Alt-Tab window switch. What i select in the Desktop Effects dialog under "all effects" does not seem to make a difference
<soee> skrite: not sure :) i prefere to use presentation of all windows (bind to left upper corner) and click on the one i want
<rberg> skrite: checkout System Settings/ Window Behavior / Task Switcher
<skrite> i see, soee, thanks for the tip. Found it.
<Etriaph> How do I turn on the canonical partners repo to install adobe-flashplugin?
<lordievader> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Etriaph> To install it in Trusty Tahr, I have to enable the Canonical Partners repo, I just can't figure out how to do this with Muon :(
<pinback> sudo software-properties-kde
<lordievader> Etriaph: Multiverse should be enabled by default. Else add it to your sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bprompt> Etriaph:   it doesn't show if you search/filter for "flashplugin" ?
<Etriaph> Nope
<pinback> in Muon it is: settings => software sources
<pinback> but
<pinback> kdesudo software-properties-kde doe4s exactly the same, only faaaaster
<Exagone313> is it normal if after an update of flashplugin-install the trigger after the installation (update by downloading the new tar.gz) fails ?
<Exagone313> installer*
<lordievader> Exagone313: How does it fail?
<skinux> What is up with a screen icon and progress bar popping up every few minutes???????????
<mhall119> shadeslayer: valorie: would either (or both) of you be able to join the Community Team Q&A next Tuesday (week from tomorrow) at 1500 UTC to give an update on Kubuntu and/or KDE Frameworks?
<uberdub> Hi
<uberdub> Cant reboot into nmewer kernels
<uberdub> just hangs at "cryptsetup"
<uberdub> says cryptsetup was successful, but just hangs
<uberdub> rebooting into older kernel works
<uberdub> any way to fix other than reinstall, or disabling lvm?
<dmatt> hello, I have 14.04 on Elitebook 8470w and when I boot it with lid closed in docking station, it suspends(or enters sleep) right after login prompt in lightdm is shown
<dmatt> anhgbody has clever idea what to do about it?
<dmatt> I already disabled all lid actions in powerdevil adn also set HandleLidSwitch=ignore in systemd.conf
<dmatt> i didn't help apparently
<whiteda> I am trying to upgrade Kubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 - muon update manager does not offer an option to upgrade - is there a command I can use to force it to upgrade to 14.04?
<dmatt> whiteda: there is command but it is advised to wait for release 14.04.01, than the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 will be enabled officially
<dmatt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<dmatt> it in two weeks time
<dmatt> it's
<whiteda> good advice, I will wait thks
<uberdub> should I update to 13.10, then update to 14.04?
<uberdub> from 13.04
<uberdub> im running d0-release-upgrade
<uberdub> I keep getting Err http://security.ubuntu.com saucy-security/restricted Translation-en_US
#kubuntu 2014-07-08
<Exagone313> lordievader: i can't say without a screen of the window that appears (i have an icon on my taskbar and a window is opened when i click on), there is a button that opens a console and it download the flash plugin
<Exagone313> (screen => screenshot)
<Exagone313> i come back ten-twelve hours later
<modernbob> The following packages have been kept back:
<modernbob>   kubuntu-desktop
<modernbob> ??
<kvahgner> --help
<kvahgner> help
<valorie> kvahgner: help what?
<valorie> tell us what you need, and we'll try to help
<kvahgner> @valorie.. oh, hello there, lol ( sorry I just saw your response.. heh )
<kvahgner> it's been like a decade since i played on IRC anywhere.. I was just trying to re-familiarize myself with the various commands in general..
<kvahgner> I thought you could just type '/help' and get a list..
<valorie> a list of what, though?
<sean____> I heard there is a new version of kde ,when will that roll out?
<kvahgner> commands.. like.. how to list channels, etc..
<valorie> you can message the bots that way: /msg alis help
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> if you do a /topic you'll see the links in the topic
<valorie> that should answer your questions
<valorie> for KDE, try http://kde.org
<kvahgner> awesome!  thanks for the refresher :)
<valorie> there are the services as well, like /msg chanserv help
<valorie> irc is really useful, and freenode does a good job of it
<kvahgner> so... /msg  is a 'talk directly to' commanf.. 'alis' and.. 'chanserv' are bots that respond with help info, right?
<valorie> ubottu is useful if you want information
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> heheh
<valorie> well, chanserv is a service, but yes, you can msg it the same as the bots
<valorie> you can /msg people as well
<valorie> if I did /msg kvahgner some message
<valorie> you would see it in a private window
<valorie> not encouraged unless you ask first, or it's passing along a phone number or so
<kvahgner> comprende
<valorie> have fun!
<kvahgner> I'm using Quasser.. is that my best bet under Kubuntu?
 * valorie goes to find something to eat
<valorie> I prefer Konversation, but Quassel is the standard now, yes
<kvahgner> does Konversation have a dark theme?  I miss the old days of plain ole text ans ASCII colors..
<kvahgner> er.. ans = and
<valorie> you theme all of KDE, and the applications will follow the theme
<kvahgner> ( don't let me stop you from getting food, lol )
<kvahgner> oh, gotcha
<valorie> you'll find themes in systemsettings, and you can get more on kde-looks.org
<valorie> or kde-look.org
<valorie> not sure which
<valorie> and irssi is still available, and many people use it
<valorie> :-)
<kvahgner> ya, I've played with em before.. got my last box looking uber slick then it started overheating on me ( it was a hand me down laptop )
<valorie> really afk now
<kvahgner> irssi, eh? ( googles)
<kvahgner> lol thanks again
<Etriaph> Konversation is my favourite IRC client after ircii
<TheSaw> hola
<TheSaw> hi
<kvahgner> /me is messing with irssi
<kvahgner> er.. how to you do 'me' things?
<kvahgner> /msg alis HELP
<kvahgner> hrm..
<kvahgner> /topic
<TheSaw> spanish?
<kvahgner> Sorry.. I don't know a lick of spanish..
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kvahgner> What he said :)
<TheSaw> ok thank
<Etriaph> In all IRC it should be /me
<kvahgner> huh.. I tried that...
 * kvahgner tries is again..
 * kvahgner says, "very eeeteresting"
<Etriaph> Make sure you haven't preceded it with a space is all.
<Etriaph> /me
<Etriaph> Or Konversation can make me sad :(
<kvahgner> ya.. maybe that's what  did..
<kvahgner> I just tried connecting via irssi... and got banned for some reason..
<kvahgner> ah well.. it's getting late anyways.. I should probably call it quits for the evening anyways.. thanks fot the help.
<valorie> kvahgner: no space before the slash
<valorie> try /me is going offline now
<valorie> or something
<kvahgner> /me thinks he's got it now ;)
<kvahgner> $^#$&6
<valorie> no space
 * kvahgner us laughing at himself
<valorie> there ya go
<kvahgner> I feel like such a newb, lol.
<valorie> you probably can't connect twice with the same nickname
<kvahgner> how long does being 'banned' last?
<valorie> we were all new once
<blizzvor> hello world
<blizzvor> quit
<kvahgner2> there we go
<kvahgner2> think I'll kick qaudrell and lurk via irssi..
<kvahgner> /channel
<louis__> i cant be logged cause my too difficult pass word?
<louis__> j'ai besoin d'aide
<aljosa> i have an issue w/ touchpad and based on this bug report https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337190 it's because some package isn't updated in kubuntu. where do i report this and how do i get kubuntu devs to update it?
<ubottu> KDE bug 337190 in daemon "scrolling unusable and changing touchpad settings has no effect" [Grave,Resolved: duplicate]
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<function9> morning
<srxavi> Hi!
<srxavi> one question: Does anybody know if it's possible to install the oxygen style (32 bit version) in kubuntu 14.04 x86_64?
<dexter__> help pls
<dexter__> have konversation on linux and don't know change language to english
<BluesKaj> dexter try login as a different user and choose your default language in system settings>locale for that user... I can't think of any other method
<BluesKaj> oops, missed him..too late again
<skinux> Why does Kubuntu keep pupping up a screen icon with a progress bar and making a noise??
<Pici> skinux: Sounds like you are pressing a shortcut for screen brightness.
<skinux> No, I'm not. It happens even when I'm not at my laptop.
<TBotNik> All: Getting errors trying to install gedit on Kubuntu 12.04 LTS.  Errors in PB at: http://pastebin.com/3hP2vBL8.  Have not been able to resolve these issues! Help needed!!!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik:  why not use kate ?
<rberg> its true kate is pretty great.. but apt is broken now on that system. I would dpkg force remove those libjpeg8 debs for both archs then do a apt-get update and apt-get -f install.. and hope that apt can sort its self out from there
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Been using Gedit with it's developer plugins for over 15 years and can get more done and do not have to learn something new.  I'm working in either BASH, PHP or JavaScript, exclusively!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik:  then why ask here, this is kubuntu support
<BluesKaj> rberg:  apt is working fine here
<rberg> TBotNik: had you run a apt-get update lately? its odd that libjpeg8:amd64 is at 8c-2ubuntu7 and libjpeg8:i386 is at 8d-1 ?
<rberg> BluesKaj: I bet it is :) but TBotNik is going to have problems leaving apt in that state
<BluesKaj> din't know he broke it
<BluesKaj> it pays to update/upgrade periodically, that's for sure
<TBotNik> BluesKaj, rberg: Have run both "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade".  The Gedit install said run "apt-get upgrade" so I did, re-ran install, then it said run "apt-get -f install" and those are the errors from that, which I posted.
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> how can i use the super key (windows button) to open K-Menu ?
<ShalokShalom> like its default in unity / netrunner and other distros ?
<TBotNik> BluesKaj, rberg: I had previously run "dpkg -i teamviewer_linux_x64.deb" from the dir where I downloaded the current TV 64B version from their web site.  That had so many dependency issues that I had to open a ticket with TV support.
<BluesKaj> update only sets up the the upgradeable packages to install or upgrade it oesn;t upgrade or install until you use the upgrade command, TBotNik
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Thinking these dep issues may have been caused/set by the TV install, but never had to face this issue before and have no knowledge on resetting dependency trees.
<rberg> I cant remember what team viewer deb I installed.. multiarch or not
<rberg> says its i386 so must be the multiarch version
<BluesKaj> mine is 32 bit , but it doesn't launch
<TBotNik> rberg: The TV ver8b works fine in 64B.  Tried to upgrade from there but the "Upgrade" button in TV8b is missing on the dialog box.  That was when I opened the ticket with TV support.
<BluesKaj> but I'm on 14.10 :)
<BluesKaj> what's the tv version .... higher res?
<BluesKaj> anyway I removed it since it's broken here
<BluesKaj> team viewer i386 that is
<ik_> hi
 * BluesKaj wonders what other packages to remove that don't launch or work
<ali_> hi
<ali_> i am ubuntu user
<ali_> and i how to change to kubuntu ??
<genii> ali_: The simplest way is to install the package called kubuntu-desktop
<genii> ali_: I would also recommend the package lightdm-kde-greeter to go along with it
<ali_> tnx but  if like back agian gnom is sinlest??
<ali_> simplest
<ali_> genii tanx , i can back again??
<skinux> Are there any known bugs causing screen brightness to adjust without being told to do so?
<BluesKaj> ali_: kubuntu-desktop doesn't remove gnome, yoi choose your desktop at login page
<genii> ali_: If the package ubuntu-desktop and all the normal ubuntu parts get removed when you install kubuntu, you can switch back again by installing the ubuntu-desktop package and the unity-greeter package
<function9> uhm on the topic it says "Polo Shirts are available again!!" the medium size shirts are out of stock. Any idea when they will be back in stock again?
<function9> https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/product/b0d8ffd5397cff4bdf5151bf8b75813b/
<genii> function9: That's up to jussi, but he's been extremely busy as of late
<function9> oh ok
<th3initiat3> hello
<pulkit> hi
<th3initiat3> linux user ?
<pulkit> yep
<th3initiat3> klkl, are you regular user of this channel >?
<pulkit> no
<pulkit> first time after a long time :)
<th3initiat3> same, im new to irc
<th3initiat3> how do you find channels on irc
<pulkit> entertaining!! ;)
<Shaan7> usually you'd read that on some website or someone tells you
<Shaan7> there is a /list you can do, but its virtually useless
<BluesKaj> th3initiat3:  depends on your irc client
<th3initiat3> i see
<th3initiat3> how long you been using irc ?
<pulkit> occasionally
<BluesKaj> most channels are named after the linux OS support or chat topic
<th3initiat3> i see how the list thing worrks
<th3initiat3> and how the channels are structured
<th3initiat3> what about proxy is they any need for one ?
<BluesKaj> structured?
<th3initiat3> organized ?
<BluesKaj> by channel names like #kubuntu, #ubuntu #windows etc
<skilz> How do I change my session to a different wm/dm?
<BluesKaj> do you mean desktop environment or window manager or both?
<skilz> Well I just downloaded mate-desktop
<skilz> and I want to switch to it
<BluesKaj> at login page
<lordievader> Good evening.
<skilz> Is it possible to substitute the name on the selected app from the top left of the bar and change it to a icon picture or a font picture?
<skilz> Kinda like how OS X has the apple in the top left
<skilz> But I want a tux penguin or ubuntu logo
<lordievader> skilz: Could you show a screenshot of what you mean?
<skilz> lordievader, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/70/OS_X_Mountain_Lion_Screenshot.jpg
<BluesKaj> skilz:  ask in #ubuntu
<skilz> See the Apple icon/logo/button in the to right?
<skilz> I am banned for some reason. Strange because I just installed Ubuntu
<ikonia> skilz: if you join #ubuntu-ops we can sort out your ban
<danikvsn> Is anyone here a kubuntu dev?
<BluesKaj> danikvsn:  ask in #kubunty-devel
<danikvsn> Thanks
<BluesKaj> oops kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> suddenly dark in here , storms
<lordievader> skilz: Ain't the kde desktop already like that?
<lordievader> I have a large blue K in my top left corner.
<ikonia> lordievader: not in ubuntu unity
<lordievader> If people come in here I assume they run Kubuntu...
<soee> :)
<ikonia> normally a wise assumption, not in this case sadly
<lordievader> Guess ppl don't read channel topics... :(
<newnick> if it's ubuntu related any 'buntu will do
<lordievader> If it is about the core of Ubuntu perhaps, but this seemed very much about the DE.
<BluesKaj> It was a hit of sarcasm
<lordievader> Sarcasm is allways difficult to spot in text.
<acangiani> Hi
<acangiani> I am actually using 14.04 and i would like to use the new kde plasma 5 release, can anyone help me out?
<lordievader> acangiani: https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Using_Project_Neon_5_for_Frameworks_5_Development
<acangiani> But plasma 5 today was released as a stable release rigth?
<lordievader> Not to my knowledge.
<lordievader> Beta2 it seems: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:LdFnufljt_IJ:techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=nl
<soee> RC
<soee> if you arent experienced user i would suggest to wait till final
<lordievader> RC already? Nice.
<soee> im using RC atm with Kubtunu 14.10
<soee> but there were some issues installing it
<soee> and making things work :)
<soee> but now it looks nice
<soee> the biggest issue is Dolhin not working
<soee> 8Dolphin
<acangiani> Ohhh, i thought the realease was today, how long i have to wait?
<soee> for final release ?
<acangiani> yup
<soee> it was RC http://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.0-rc.php
<lordievader> July 15 I see in the schedule.
<soee> yup, also it wont be available in 14.04
<acangiani> so 6 mores days. I was so exited :(
<soee> only 14.10 i think
<lordievader> soee: Project neon5 is available for trusty.
<acangiani> but if i install the development version, then it will switch to the stable release?
<soee> dev version of ?
<acangiani> plasma 5
<soee> yes it will be available through ppa, so updates will move you to stable
<acangiani> so if i install the realease candidates then when the stable release its out it will upgrade automatically?
<lordievader> Yes.
<acangiani> if so, how can i install the release candidate?
<lordievader> acangiani: See the first link I gave you.
<acangiani> Ok
<acangiani> thanks for the help :D
<soee> acangiani: i suggest to wait few days, some packages you have to install manually, some have dependency problems like kio-extras (no images preview, thumbs etc)
<soee> dolphin not working :)
<BluesKaj> acangiani: for kubuntu. i'd wait for a few days if you're usingf an intel gpu, there' a few problems with mesa atm
<dmatt> hello, I have 14.04 on Elitebook 8470w and when I boot it with lid closed in docking station, it suspends(or enters sleep) right after login prompt in lightdm is shown
<soee> BluesKaj: +1
<dmatt> I already disabled all lid actions in powerdevil adn also set HandleLidSwitch=ignore in systemd.conf but it didn't help
<BluesKaj> soee:  +1 :)
<soee> ok guys, mundial now :)
<acangiani> yup
<dmatt> what else could be making action on closed lid? in 13.10 I did not have such problem
<dmatt> aaaaaah, wrong time to ask :)
<lordievader> dmatt: I'd see if root has a different power config.
<lordievader> dmatt: Besides, anytime is a good time to ask on IRC.
<dmatt> lordievader: thanks, how would i check root power config?
<lordievader> dmatt: Start the systemsettings utility with kdesudo.
<dmatt> lordievader: it says powermanagement module could not be loaded when in root mode
<lordievader> dmatt: Hmm, so much for that idea.
<dmatt> lordievader:  powermanagement configuration module to be exact
<lordievader> dmatt: Perhaps this helps you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85705/stop-laptop-from-suspending-when-closing-lid-in-lightdm
<dmatt> lordievader: I do not think it is kde related
<dmatt> checking it now
<lordievader> No your right, it probably lightdm.
<mojtaba> hello everyone
<lordievader> o/
<mojtaba> how upgrade kubuntu13.10 to kubuntu14.04??
<dmatt> the way I see it there must be a advanced logic somewhere, if lid is closed but docking station present and external monitors connected, do not suspend an this is broken for my notebook (and only for 14.04))
<lordievader> mojtaba: sudo do-release-upgrade
<lordievader> dmatt: I suppose docking station counts as AC connected?
<mojtaba> thank you
<dmatt> lordievader: yes, i dasabled lid actions in all scenarios just to be sure
<dmatt> lordievader: i'm going to reboot now to test upower solution
<dmatt> lordievader: OK, upower was the culprit, now i have to find what could be turn on to get back correct recognition of monitors if I open/close lid
<skinux> Can we change background of panel bar without changing desktop background???
<rberg> skinux: yes system settings / workspace appearance / desktop theme / details / planel background
<rberg> is that what you were looking for?
<keithzg> Hmm, seems like oxygen-gtk crashes Meld when you try to do a directory comparison. Changing my GTK2 theme makes it work fine.
<thelionroars> has anyone else noticed that they can't use the keyboard in Chromium when Ibus is running?
<jussi> thelionroars: yeah, I had same thing
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 14.04 LTS is out! http://goo.gl/jQFdZJ
<thelionroars> I just quit out of the tray icon, doesn't seem to affect anything
#kubuntu 2014-07-09
<MichaelP> project-neon5 any ideas what causing screen to screen up like this.. http://i.imgur.com/QIQxBB7.png
<MichaelP> That is supose to be one solid window
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey monkeyjuice , ho's things?
<monkeyjuice> been wet ;)
<monkeyjuice> how you doing
<BluesKaj> good thanks
<monkeyjuice> need some sun shine for a week er so
<BluesKaj> apart from waking up too early that is
<monkeyjuice> i get that also , old fart cant sleep heh
<BluesKaj> yeah. looks like some sun for the next few days
<monkeyjuice> yap we need it
<monkeyjuice> well im off again have to run have a good one...
<BluesKaj> threatening rain here atm, dark clouds in the west
<BluesKaj> ok,you too
<mkrohs> test
<XCrashed> If I were to switch from Xfce to KDE witch major differences would I likely to experience?
<BluesKaj> XCrashed:  most users here haven't used xfce much afaik, so you might find more info at #xfce chat
<XCrashed> Understood.
<skinux> Should there be a 'tmp' directory under 'home'??
<BluesKaj> skinux,  usually it's in  the /var dir
<skinux> There is one in /var
<skinux> ~/tmp only has a directory for NPM
<BluesKaj> depends if you have something downloading to ~/ , maybe a tmp file is created for that period
<lordievader> Good evening.
<ShalokShalom> is there a way, to configure my energy settings (laptop), based on the time ?
<ShalokShalom> i aim to dark my display automatic, when it gets bright outside and vice versa. :)
<ShalokShalom> redshift plasmaoid fill me needs, thanks a lot
<lordievader> ShalokShalom: You could write a cron job.
<ShalokShalom> i am on the way to configure redshift ;)
<earrame> Hello, I just got two new HDD and used one of them to back up all of my data.  I have installed a fresh copy of Kubuntu 14.04 and am setting it up.  I can't seem to mount the storage drive.  when I  type:  earrame@seawing:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/storage_drive, I get   mount: mount point /media/storage_drive does not exist.  I was able to mount the drive in the old version of kubuntu, that's how I backed everything up.
<lordievader> earrame: Have you created the folder '/media/storage_drive'?
<earrame> ah, no, I guess I will do that.  :)
<earrame> Thank you lordievader.  does that work the same way if I want to mount a DVD drive?
<Ab3L> hi. i've a problem with the language of kubuntu. i need several languages installed, but when i log in with a profile that uses a language, kubuntu should speak with that language. Actually it mixes up the manner it speaks. In this example you see a mix after an apt-get upgrade between italian and french  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7771030
<Ab3L> how can i fix it?
<Ab3L> (Italian up to line 20 and from 36 to 42, French otherwise)
<hyper_ch> hmmm, does kubuntu 14.04 live installer not support raid?
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I can't find desktop-settings for changing my wallpaper. when I right-click on the desktop, "desktop-settings" is not in hte menu. I have a special desktop style (but I don't know its name and don't remmeber where I set it), with favorite launcher in a the top row, a search panel in the middle, and the Kickoff menu app categories  in the bottom. the bottom row shows matching app names as you type in the search panel
<bennypr0fane> so I just want to change my wallpaper, but I can't find the settings do I have to change to the standard deskto style to get it?
<sash>  hello is there a way to adjust lightdm form where it ask for user and password  ? thanks
<sash>  umm anyone ?
<afiefh> is there a way to install the newly released plasma5 release condidate (side by side with current kde) without compiling it manually?
<lordievader> afiefh: Search for project neon5.
<afiefh> lordievader: added it, but the page talks about installing kf5-snapshot-weekly/daily neither of which are part of their repository
<lordievader> afiefh: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ubuntu/kf5-snapshot-weekly
<afiefh> lordievader: oh sorry I thought it's a package not a repository. Which is the root package for the project? kde techbase says project-neon-base but it doesn't exist in the repository you linked
<lordievader> afiefh: project-neon5-session, as techbase.kde details.
<afiefh> thanks
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I can't find desktop-settings for changing my wallpaper. when I right-click on the desktop, "desktop-settings" is not in hte menu. I have a special desktop style (but I don't know its name and don't remmeber where I set it), with favorite launcher in a the top row, a search panel in the middle, and the Kickoff menu app categories  in the bottom. the bottom row shows matching app names as you type in the search panel
<mparillo> bennypr0fane: I think if you add a new activity, and pick the Search and Launch template, you will have an activity with the zones you remember.
<noaXess> hey
<noaXess> my muon don't update automatically. or don't check automatically.. any idea?
<noaXess> if i try to set to notify me and save the settings, next time i open muon update settings it's disabled
<keithzg> Ughhh I hate GTK more every day. Love how just setting the GTK2 theme to oxygen-gtk can cause applications to crash, I assume the GNOME/GTK devs don't care though since they figure everyone should just be running GTK3 apps inside of GNOME with the default theme.
<bprompt> noaXess:    try maybe getting rid of the "rc" files for it, then restart it and redo the notification bit, maybe is just the rc file   ~/.kde/share/config/moun*rc    <-- there are 2 rc files there
<noaXess> bprompt: you mean.. remove the fiels?
<noaXess> i have 5
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7771738/
<bprompt> noaXess:  yes
<bprompt> noaXess:     muon should simply recreate them when it doesn't find them..... or you can just "move" them out of there.... in case you think you may want them back anyway
<noaXess> have renamed them.. started muon updater again.. same problem.. can't save settings in muon updater..
<bprompt> hmm   maybe after a logout   seems a bit odd... I only have 2 files here.... though I'm on 12.04
<cornfeedhobo> hello, i was having a problem with network-manager, so i removed it, and all of it's related packages (including plasma-nm). then i rebooted, hard wired in, grabbed a new lease with dhclient, and reinstalled using `apt-get install plasma-nm` which i thought would pull in all the needed packages, but i still cant get anything to start
<cornfeedhobo> the plasma widget is back in my system tray, but it seems pretty useless
<cornfeedhobo> never mind. fixed it myself
<skinux>  /join #web
#kubuntu 2014-07-10
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> my moun updated don't want show me anything.. can't save setting to show notifications and count of updates in tray
<walroos> hello
<noaXess> walroos: hello
<walroos> when I start kubuntu, applcations like firefox , terminal etc are automatically starting .
<ezra-s> walroos, applications from your previous sessions that you left open when shutting down?
<walroos> ezra-s, yep
<ezra-s> there is an option to enable/disable that behaviour in system settings
<ezra-s> can't remember where
<walroos> ezra-s, okay
<ezra-s> ahh got it
<walroos> ezra-s, ?
<ezra-s> system settings - star up and shut down - session management
<walroos> in session management?
<walroos> ezra-s, alright
<ezra-s> select start with empty session
<ezra-s> and voilá
<walroos> ezra-s, thanks :)
<walroos> valar morgulis :D
<ezra-s> valar dohaeris
<ezra-s> hehehe
<ygnobl> Hello, sorry for my bad english
<ygnobl> does somebody know where I can find a netinstall iso for kubuntu 14.04 ?
<ygnobl> So sorry I found what I search by himself. Bye
<alvin> How can I tell Firefox that downloaded documents (in the download list/library) have to be opened with the DEFAULT program. The default program as set in Firefox AND in  KDE. For example, I download a PDF. Okular is the default. It opens with Krita...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jubo2> 14.04.1 out yet ?
<function9> hi guys, is there a gui for managing services?
<function9> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi function9
<function9> BluesKaj: is there a gui for managing services?
<soee> function9: define managing services
<BluesKaj> yes in system settings>startup&shutdown>background services
<function9> BluesKaj: yeah, I saw that awhile back, it's very minimal. thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> function9,  which service are you looking at?
<function9> soee: something like Yast on Opensuse, a GUI service manager, that defines the run levels, etc and you are able to manipulate those services to what ever level you want to an extent
<soee> function9: KSysGuard ?
<function9> soee: that's more of a top/htop kinda application
<function9> anyways, thanks guys
<maitc> is kubuntu planed for rolling release?
<hyper_ch> hi there, I setup first my notebook with server install so that I could setup raid1.... afterwards I did install kubuntu-desktop but now the network widget doesn't show the network connection... it shows as unpluggs but it works fine
<hyper_ch> what could be the cause that the network manager doesn't show connected networks (e.g. if it's handled by /etc/interfaces/network)
<shadeslayer> jubo2: it's due on the 24th of this month
<jubo2> shadeslayer: tnx
<jubo2> I need to reinstall this machine
<jubo2> currently it's a not-very-working Debian7
<shadeslayer> jubo2: just install 14.04 + updates
<jubo2> shadeslayer: will it run on 2GB ?
<shadeslayer> should
<jubo2> 'k.,
<skinux> How can I get RAM/CPU monitor on panel-right???
<lordievader> skinux: Try the System Load Viewer.
<skinux> I'm also having a big problem with my Touchpad mouse being bouncy and (especially) seems to be accepting double-tap clicks when I haven't done so.
<skinux> I've a DELL Inspiron 15, Synaptics driver (tested by using Gnome specific settings manager).
<AndroidLoverInSF> my openshot is broken after recent kubuntu/ubuntu update, anyone know how to fix it, got broken packages, i'm stuck
<BluesKaj> AndroidLoverInSF,  try sudo dpkg --configure -a then sudo apt-get -f install
<Jodadidu> Hello, I use Kubuntu 14:04 and would like to use Windows Key for the Main Menu! Unfortunately I can not find the manual also works!
<KNRO> Jodadidu: The windows key is considered "meta" key, so you need a combination of windows key + another key
<Jodadidu> Great thx!!!!
#kubuntu 2014-07-11
<john_rambo> How to enable local peer discovery in Ktorrent ?
<MichaelP> Any knowen ppa's for kde 4.14 beta1 yet ?
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> in netrunner, unity and maybe other distros open the menu, when i press the windows key (super)
<ShalokShalom> how can i get this to work in kubuntu ?
<function9> ShalokShalom: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ksuperkey?content=154569
<Linux_ussr> Hello @ all. I got  new dell inspiron 7537 and got problems with my battery status. There is no widget displaying battery power and remaining time. how to fix it?
<soee> hi Linux_ussr
<soee> you dont have it in systray ?
<Linux_ussr> soee: no!
<soee> and if you open systray settings, check there if its marked to be shown
<Linux_ussr> i look up the stat in terminal with acpi
<Linux_ussr> there is no battery entry
<Linux_ussr> all works fine. also switchable graphics but no battery icon
<soee> strange, on my dell inspiron all works fine
<Linux_ussr> soee: ship it to me. :-D
<Linux_ussr> you get mine
<soee> nah, i like this one a lot :)
<yofel> Linux_ussr: if 'upower --dump' will not show battery information your problem is not kde
<Linux_ussr> that good, maby i will also like it ;-D
<Linux_ussr> yofel: upower --dump shows all information. :-D
<Linux_ussr> how is the applet called?
<yofel> that's weird ^^
<Linux_ussr> i got no acpi installed.
<yofel> the battery applet rlies on upower, so acpi *should* not be a problem..
<Linux_ussr> and have installed it manually. is
<Linux_ussr> ah ok
<Linux_ussr> thats strange. got never this problem
<yofel> the applet itself is called Battery Monitor, and should show up in the Extra Items of the systray config
<Linux_ussr> what entries you got in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<Linux_ussr> http://pastebin.com/Y4u4Nisw
<Linux_ussr> thats mine
<yofel> ..
<ShalokShalom> function9: thanks :D
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<function9> ShalokShalom: yw :)
<function9> BluesKaj: morning
<BluesKaj> hi function9
<ubuntu_> hola
<shallwe> hi guys, someone nows if theres a way to run kde 5 project neon in kubuntu 14.04? I installed it, but was paralles, i like to remove kde4 and put de 5, is theres a ppa or something else? Very thanks :)
<BluesKaj> shallwe,  this ?   https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ubuntu/kf5
<shallwe> BluesKaj: ty, i will try :)
<BluesKaj> shallwe,  don't remove kde4
<shallwe> BluesKaj: aa, i installed it before, but its runs parallels with kde4, and make the theme stranger in kde 5
<BluesKaj> shallwe,  you need the kde4 dolphin version , dolphin doesn't run on kframework 5
<BluesKaj> yet
<shallwe> BluesKaj: wow, nice information, i dont know about it ! haha
<shallwe> ty man, i will try install this ppa !
<BluesKaj> shallwe,  if you have any questions , best to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<shallwe> BluesKaj: good one! ty!
<Perzeus_> so so
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<function9> hi
<lordievader> Hey function9, how are you?
<function9> good thank you, just waiting for my kubuntu torrent to finish downloading. How are you lordievader? :)
<lordievader> function9: Warm, just like my Pi.
<MichaelP> Anyone know if there a ppa yet for kde 4.14 beta ?
<lordievader> MichaelP: I suppose the Kubu devs are too busy with packaging Plasma5 to have time to package 4.14 beta.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look on Monday I suppose
<MichaelP> lordievader: i just thought maybe since plasma 5 is still using part of 4:13... that 4.14 might be work better with it
<shadeslayer> no it's not
<shadeslayer> applications are still using Qt4 , but workspaces is all Qt5
<MichaelP> I know like on suse and others when you upgrade to plasma 5.. your still have parts of kde 4.13 base and stuff
<MichaelP> if using project-neon who supports that ?
<lordievader> The Kubuntu Dev team, for as far as I know.
<MichaelP> so project-neon is part of kubuntu
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> MichaelP: yes, the applications are still Qt4
<MichaelP> so im safe then in here using the project-neon iso
<shadeslayer> yes
<MichaelP> everytime i installed straight to kubuntu.. screen started going hay wire... so i tried that iso.. and runing good.. plasma 5 still has a lot of speed work... kde 4.13 things opened alot faster
<lordievader> MichaelP: FYI, shadeslayer is part of the Kubuntu Dev team ;)
<shadeslayer> good to hear the ISO is working awesome for you
<MichaelP> What causes things to go heywire with plasma 5... I had samething with suse 13.1
<lordievader> MichaelP: Driver issue?
<MichaelP> only video driver i using is xf86-video-ati
<lordievader> Doesn't take away that it could be a driver issue.
<shadeslayer> MichaelP: haywire?
<MichaelP> it would be after awhile you open firefox or dolphin or anything.. and it flickers.. looks like it's in 5 peices
<MichaelP> or screen would start going black.. but what windows was open would stay
<MichaelP> so what ppa.. a 3rd part group getting packages ready or what
<shadeslayer> sounds like a driver issue
<shadeslayer> but please report bugs upstream
<MichaelP> opening synptic package manager... KDEInit could not launch '' Could not open library '/opt/project-neon5/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5 Cannot load library /opt/project-neon5/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5 (/opt/project-neon5/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<em> which is faster to get Kubuntu 14.04, a direct download or a torent?
<ikonia> depends on the connection
<ikonia> you should get a good response from torrents as it's well seeded
<kritik> hi, in kubuntu Ihave chosen l2tp vpn connection, set parameter. But when I click to connect nothing happens
<kritik> should I install any package?
<kritik> in kubuntu Ihave chosen l2tp vpn connection, set parameter. But when I click to connect nothing happens. Should I install any package?
<genii> kritik: Perhaps check if the package kvpnc is installed
<kritik> genii: I tried but it asked for some sertificates which shouldn't be asked
<genii> That sounds... odd
<kritik> geniiL it should ask username/password/host asit is in plasmoid but kvpnc asks so many params...
<MintyNinja41> Hello- I was wondering if anyone knew if KDE Plasma 5 would be available in Kubuntu 14.04 straightaway upon release, or if I'd have to wait for it to be ported or something.  I do apologise- I'm not familiar with how KDE and Ubuntu handle releases.
<lordievader> MintyNinja41: I think it will be avialable soon after release. Seeing that Project Neon5 is backed by the Kubuntu dev team. However, you should ask in #kubuntu-dev.
<MintyNinja41> lordievader: #kubuntu-dev on this server?
<MintyNinja41> right cool nick by the way :3
<lordievader> MintyNinja41: Err sorry, its #kubuntu-devel, and yes it is on Freenode.
<lordievader> MintyNinja41: Thanks :)
<MintyNinja41> Right, thanks!
<MintyNinja41> And no problem haha
<MintyNinja41> my nick was going to me MintyHippo41, but I thought better of it. :p
<lordievader> MintyNinja41: ;)
<ey3> I've just installed a bunch of things from some unstable Ubuntu repository which completely broke KDE leaving me just with command line... Any help on how could I roll these changes back to stable versions?
<ikonia> ey3: I told you what to do
<ikonia> ey3: you need to learn how to make install media and re-install, or pay someone as you did before to come and do a reinstall for you
<ey3> ikonia: Then I'd be grateful if you could provide some assistance in that or at least link me to tutorials/people who would bother to explain it to me
<ikonia> !install | ey3
<ubottu> ey3: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ey3> ikonia: Well, thanks... though I guess that clean install would mean losing all the data I've had there...
<ikonia> ey3: you can back it up first
#kubuntu 2014-07-12
<kubuntard> Can i upgrade from 12.04.4 lts to 14.04 and keep the same kernel ?
<tsimpson> kubuntard: the currently running kernel shouldn't be removed, but newer software may depend on a newer kernel to implement certain features
<kubuntard> tsimpson: Right now im boned because tw68-v2 driver wont build on newer kernels and 12.04{,.4} my sound doesnt work (but it does on 14.04 where i cant compile the driver i have to have) Sucks.
<kubuntard> Either lose my cameras or my audio surveillance. Not good
<riano> howdy folks, any xorg heros around? I'm having some very annoying issues with a multihead setup
<sithlord48> im no hero.... never was......
<sithlord48> whats wrong riano?
<riano> ok, so. I've got a Dell XPS15, the l521x. Nvidia optimus. HDMI port that is linked to the intel card, DP port that's hooked to the nvidia port
<riano> I've switched to using nvidia-prime (hooray) to get that dp working properly and I'm very merrily chatting away on my new monitor.. The thing here is though, when I move my mouse to the right (laptop screen) my desktop .. moves
<riano> the external (DP) monitor and laptop monitor aren't seen as separate screens I think, but for the life of me, I can't figure out whats what with that xorg config file
<riano> utter bonuspoints are rewarded for also getting the HDMI port to work as a separate screen rather than a clone of the laptop screen, which is its default behavior when the DP is in use
<sithlord48> properitay nvidia driver?
<riano> 340 from xorg-edgers, had the 331 but my troubles were even bigger then
<sithlord48> well since nvidia-settings is going to make your xorg.conf for you. you may wish to start by trying to set those setting in "nvidia-settings"
<riano> done and tried, sadly
<riano> it doesn't find my laptop screen
<riano> just shows the external monitor
<sithlord48> and you have run it as root via something like kdesudo nvidia-settings?
<riano> I'm happy to give that a go, been running it as a regular user so far. hold on
<riano> no difference
<sithlord48> nvidia-settings wants to write you xorg.conf file and in order to have the settings stick you need to be root (at least last time i used it this was true)
<riano> the file it generates just has the ext. monitor in it though. I'm assuming its because the laptop screen is hooked up to the intel chip, as well as the HDMI port
<sithlord48> that is possible . do you maybe have option(s) to change this behavor in your bios?
<riano> I do not :/
<sithlord48> and with out the ext monitor what does nvidia settings want to do ?
<riano> interesting question
<riano> lets try, hold on
<riano> heh, no screen at all in nvidia-settings
<sithlord48> and you have this display working now ?
<riano> the laptop screen? Yes, it was working already, just weirdly
<sithlord48> what does System Settings -> display and monitor . show for displays?
<riano> shows them both
<riano> or just the laptop right now
<sithlord48> have you attempted to set it this way ? (it should fail because of your xorg.conf / properitary driver but hey)
<riano> set it which way?
<sithlord48> system settings
<riano> I have, but to no avail. The interface works, but thats about it, the outcome is very flaky, at best
<riano> interestingly, when I reconnect my dp cable now both the laptop screen and monitor go into sleep mode
<sithlord48> so when you say your desktop moves.. like the ext monitor shuts off then you get the screen on the laptops built in one?
<riano> its like, the desktop is too big for the monitor. So when I move the mouse to the right edge, the desktop actually slides left to show whats to the right
<sithlord48> can you also give me a link to your xorg.conf http://paste.kde.org
<riano> of course, let me restart X though, hoping that'll bring my monitor back online
<riano> brb
<riano> sithlord48: http://paste.kde.org/p84hoxkxj
<riano> I can show you the crazy behavior if I can find an app that will record my desktop..
<sithlord48> im guessing the external is a higher resolution then the built in screen..
<riano> yup
<sithlord48> the external is your main screen? then you are in clone mode and the laptop will pan around to follow the mouse.
<riano> ext is main, I have no idea what the rest meant ;)
<riano> it's closing in on 5am for me, I'm down to simple words :P
<sithlord48> this is normal behavor . for the mode your screens are in.
<riano> oh, good!
<riano> so how do I get them to behave differently?
<sithlord48> nvidia-settings under the section with displays iirc.  or manually in the xorg.conf .
<sithlord48> its been awhile since i have had to manually write an xorg.conf or used nvidia-settings so im trying to find the info for you now.
<sithlord48> riano:  you should try moving the xinerama option line to the server layout block
<riano> wth, the screen recording software doesn't see the screen move
<riano> on it
<riano> do you know if xorg.conf gets reloaded on logout, or do I need to reboot entirely?
<sithlord48> it should restart X when the login screen gets showed.
<riano> okidoki, brb again
<riano> no difference, sadly :/
<sithlord48> riano: you can use 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightDM restart' to force the login manager to restart (that will restart X )
<sithlord48> instead of rebooting fully
<riano> will that kill kdm as well?
<sithlord48> if your replace lightDM with kdm then yes it will stop it then restart it  (you will lose your current loged in session)
<riano> alright
<sithlord48> while this is not ubuntu it may be still helpfull for xorg info.
<sithlord48> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Multiple_monitors
<sithlord48> riano:  this might be even more useful referance for xorg.conf  http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8756/README/appendix-d.html
<function9> I'm using a laptop connected to a vga (big screen)
<riano> interesting, "If the driver doesn't properly detect a second monitor, you can force it to do so with ConnectedMonitor."
<sithlord48> thought you would liek that part riano :D
<sithlord48> function9:  do you need help ?? or just saying that you do this ?
<riano> they're so close with nvidia-prime now, it's almost out of the box at this point. Alas, almost is never far enough :D
<function9> sithlord48: I was going to ask about intel drivers, is that part of the MESA driver from Xorg?
<sithlord48> function9: there are only one set of intel drivers for linux . the open source ones.
<function9> or SGI rather??
<function9> oh ok ty
<riano_> no joy :/
<sithlord48> sorry riano_ :(
<riano_> no worries, appreciate the help!
<sithlord48> riano_:  your welcome. i wish i could have been more helpful. i think part of your problems is that hybrid gfx set up .
<riano_> probably so!
<riano_> I'm gonna go close my eyes for a bit
<riano_> thanks again sithlord48 :)
<riano_> sithlord48++
<riano_> karma ftw
<sithlord48> riano_:  good luck and your welcome
<sithlord48> riano|afk:   and let me know how it goes here or on kubuntufourms.net
<function9> I'm currently testing out the latest kubuntu 64bit, on Vbox. I've been getting the occasional Segfault with Amarok. Also with the USB Start Up Creator, when I click on the close button on the top right corner of the app, it would always Segfaul, but if I click the Quit button, it works fine. I'm doing a system upgrade hopefully this would fix most of the issues. http://i.imgur.com/MnrdkzI.png
<function9> well so I did a system upgrade, and that seemed to have fixed all of my segfaults. :) There is one thing when I press Right Ctrl (key) and F(key), to enlarge the screen in vbox, the alt F2 function activates?http://i.imgur.com/dWnWtRn.jpg
<function9> I'm not sure what's going on there?
<temje> hey folks. just did a fresh install of kubuntu and when i try to change the driver through driver manager nothing happens
<temje> it just reloads and shoes nouveau selected
<temje> shows*
<function9> temje: which gfx card do you have?
<temje> nvidia
<temje> 9800gtx+
<function9> temje: here ya go http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<temje> function9: thanks a mil!
<function9> hmm, I tried to install some icons, and it wouldn't install any of the ones I selected, this is on kubuntu 14. anyone else get the same issue?
<valorie> install icons?
<valorie> not sure exactly what you mean, function9
<valorie> can you explain what you did, and what went wrong?
<function9> valorie: on system settings/ Application Appearance/ Icons/ Get New Themes
<function9> It's not allowing to install any of the themes. I tried several choices, but none is being installed
<function9> Icons rather
<valorie> ah
<valorie> no error messages?
<function9> no
<function9> I'm just testing kubuntu, to make sure everything is working fine, before I proceed installing it on one of pc's
<valorie> ah, if it isn't installed, there is no place to save the icon/theme to
<valorie> I just changed contrast, and it worked
<function9> ohh ok
<function9> valorie: I just checked in /usr/share/icons and it turns out I have a lot of themes saved there, but it's not showing up in the menu to select. So I tried to do a manual install and this is what I get. http://i.imgur.com/VPpzuaW.png
<valorie> ah, you are running in a VM
<valorie> in that case you should indeed be able to download and save an icon set
<function9> valorie: this is my LinuxMint and it works fine http://i.imgur.com/KJzltZZ.png
<valorie> however, that doesn't mean that all of them will work -- either because of a bad download, old code, etc.
<valorie> I suggest trying another of them
 * valorie goes off to watch a movie
<valorie> best of luck, function9
<function9> thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<function9> lordievader: hi
<lordievader> Hey function9, how are you?
<function9> lordievader: yeah, all good, thank you. And yourself?
<Gregor3000> hwo do i change the colour of icon and text in the taskbar
<Gregor3000> at the moment is' white on whitish background and deosn't loko good at all. i can barely see the clock
<Gregor3000> eh.. doesn't look good
<lordievader> function9: Doing good, trying to debug an issue with libvirt.
<function9> right click on the clock, click on Digital Clock Settings/ Font Color
<function9> Gregor3000: there are window themes aswell, that you can install to suite your liking. http://i.imgur.com/Ixk8hwm.png
<Gregor3000> i know. i like the default oxygen theme but woudl just like to have indicators and clock in different colour.  i might try and install the opensuse theme that one is also very nice.
<function9> Gregor3000: this is the place to be: http://kde-look.org/ :) bbl
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<MichaelP> after apt-get dist-upgrade....
<MichaelP> dolphin
<MichaelP> dolphin: error while loading shared libraries: libKF5BalooFiles.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MichaelP> sorrt the 3 lines
<MarcoPau> hi, my kubuntu has gotten a little too big, over 10 gigs. do you have any hints in order to re-order it? I have checked some web pages with some how-to's but those didn't help much
<MarcoPau> my usr is like 7 gigs... anybody has hints?
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau,  run apt-get autoclean and autoremove periodically
<BluesKaj> some users also use apt-get clean
<Roey> what'st the difference between clean and autoclean?
<Roey> hey all
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: I do those simple things often. My problem is mainly the /usr directory which is far too big. I have used deborphan too but still this helped too little
<MarcoPau> I assume I have something like at least 2-3 gigs too erase... I think this installation is at least 10 years old... :-)
<meriutacornel> MarcoPau install and run bleachbit
<MarcoPau> meriutacornel: multumesc :-)
<legba> tale, even
<BluesKaj> haven't used bleachbit since it broke my setup. That was a while back tho
<MarcoPau> Roey: iirc clean will erase deb files, autoclean old dependencies or stuff like that. just google
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: wow, nice :)
<Roey> thanks MarcoPau
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau,  which deb files ?
<MarcoPau> the ones in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau,  if so then those files weren't needed on my system since all is well atm
<daum_> hey guys i just updated yesterday which included a kernel update
<daum_> now my sound and wifi doesn't wokr
<daum_> it doesn't even see my wifi card
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: I don't understand what you mean
<meriutacornel> daum, boot from the previous kernel.
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau,  I don't understand what you mean either since whatever deb files are no longer needed won't affect your system
<BluesKaj> daum_,  which soundchip in alsamixer and which wifi chip ?
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: I was answering Roey to the question about apt-get clean saying that, iirc, it erases those deb files
<daum_> BluesKaj, hmm not sure on the ethernet, looks like some intel chip? http://dpaste.com/1NR991S  is my lspci
<daum_> c210 for audio it seems
<daum_> also noticed that the battery monitor can't start when i start up kde
<daum_> and sec - realized when i went to just now run apt-get upgrade that dpkg says it was was interrupted
<daum_> so its finishing up will try a reboot after it finishes
<daum_> brb
<BluesKaj> daum ok if your audio still isn't working , run, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , there won't be any text output after that command
<BluesKaj> too late
<daum_> wuwu that worked
<BluesKaj> daum_,  so your audio and wifi are ok
<daum_> BluesKaj, yep the update must of crashed somewhere and not prperlty finished
<daum_> dpkg-configure -a fixed it
<BluesKaj> right
<function9> guys I tested this kubuntu 14 with superkaramba on a PC, and also on vbox. The superkaramba theme is able to get a readout of my network usuage(upload) and(download) stats. So I know it Kubuntu and Superkaramba works well. So I installed kubuntu on this laptop, and there is no reading at all on my network usuage. :(
<function9> I even try to do it manually on the terminal with this command sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | awk '/RX byte/{print $3 $4; print $7 $8}'  result is always 0.0Bytes
<function9> anyone know why this is not working?
<fuzzywhirlpool> Maybe you don't use network connection at all.
<fuzzywhirlpool> Ifconfig has been deprecated. Try 'ip -s link' instead
<function9> fuzzywhirlpool, the theme works on my Computer(fresh install), and it also works on VirtualBox, it just doesn't work on this laptop(fresh install).
<BluesKaj> fuzzywhirlpool,  ifconfig works fine here
<function9> all fresh install
<function9> it's something about this laptop
<BluesKaj> and I'm running 14.10
<function9> just so that you know what I'm talking about. Superkaramba theme is on the right corner with Stats. Network Stats are not working http://i.imgur.com/wO8aig3.png
<BluesKaj> function9,  are you on wifi?
<function9> BluesKaj, I got both, but I'm using eth0 (network card)
<fuzzywhirlpool> function9: you may need to edit the source code of the theme.
<function9> fuzzywhirlpool, i'm in the process of doing so. :(
<BluesKaj> function9,  have you looked at netstat
<fuzzywhirlpool> Is Superkaramba worth using? Is it still being developed or is it just an abandoned project?
<BluesKaj> eye candy
<function9> sorry guys I was on the phone
<function9> BluesKaj, yes netstat works
<BluesKaj> maybe netstat can give you the info
<function9> brb
<kubuntard> Ahoy. I've upgraded my 12.04.4 to 14.04, successfully managing to keep 3.2.0 kernel which i have to have for my video capture device (tw68v2 driver). Problem is, still unable to get any sound out of this machine. analog audio is disabled, trying to use the nvidia hdmi audio that uses snd-hda-intel driver according to google (which is loaded, etc). Mixer controls are spdif out n nothing more, no levels etc
<BluesKaj> kubuntard,  which audio chip showing in alsamixer?
<kubuntard> On 12.04 sound never worked, on 14.04 directly installed it worked out of the box. I'm suspecting the problem sadly comes from using this old kernel still.. Any way i can try different older kernel versions from ubuntu (pae-generic or pae-lowlatency) and try to isolate when it starts failing to build? Idea being get to the newest kernel that still can make it build (tw68-v2 driver for techwell tw6804 chip)
<kubuntard> BluesKaj: Card HDA NVidia  | Chip Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI
<kubuntard> I wouldnt mind getting to a newer kernel version, i just knew 3.2.0 the driver successfully built. kernel api changes have happened since then which cause the (out-of-tree) driver to fail building
<kubuntard> i know somewhere before say 3.6.x it quite building
<BluesKaj> kubuntard,  run aplay and pastebin the output pls
<kubuntard> aplay -l?
<BluesKaj> aplay -l
<BluesKaj> yes
<kubuntard>  **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<BluesKaj> kubuntard,  try this, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel.c
<kubuntard> BluesKaj: already loaded, only thing relevant really in dmesg is [   33.325674] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:07.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
<BluesKaj> kubuntard,  so it is the intel-hda
<BluesKaj> then it should work sinc it looks like it loaded, a commaon bug with intel-hda drivers on kubuntu, won't load after an upgrade
<kubuntard> I vaguely remember at one point i had it working something with iecset, but always had issues with sound on this machine until 14.04 -- Wondering if its the snd-hda-intel driver has gotten changes somewhere along the way that fixed it
<BluesKaj> think there's much improved linux support on intel's part nowadays
<marcovic> ciao
<marcovic> sono nuovo nel canale
<marcovic> volevo sapere come su fa a scaricare i film qui su mirc
<lordievader> !it | marcovic
<ubottu> marcovic: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jignesh> hello people
<function9> hi
<lordievader> o/
<function9> I have a PC, a virtual box guest, both fresh install and works well. But on this laptop(fresh install kubuntu 14.04) when I am watching youtube, and open up a terminal and type this: /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep 'RX byte' | awk '{print $3 OFS $4}' I get 0 reading
<function9> but on my PC and virtual box guest I get a reading.
<function9> what could the cause of this be?
<function9> BluesKaj, wb
<BluesKaj> thanks function9
<function9> BluesKaj, it's not superkaramba, your hunch was right
<function9> I have a PC, a virtual box guest, both fresh install and works well. But on this laptop(fresh install kubuntu 14.04) when I am watching youtube, and open up a terminal and type this: /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep 'RX byte' | awk '{print $3 OFS $4}' I get 0 reading
<function9> but on my PC and virtual box guest I get a reading.
<function9> what do you think is the cause?
<BluesKaj> function9,  what exactly does that string do if it works, what's the expected output look like ?
<function9> it shows how much you are downloading
<function9> it works on my PC, and virtual guest both fresh install kubuntu 14.01
<function9> err 14.04
<luizlinux> hi
<function9> hi
<luizlinux> I have a laptop with 1GB of ram and 1.80 Ghz processor, Kubuntu will run well?
<BluesKaj> function9,  it works on my desktop which uses ethernet , and if I change eth0 to wlan0, then it works with my laptop
<function9> yeah, it's my laptop, but what is the cause?
<function9> :(
<BluesKaj> luizlinux,  it won't be superfast with 1G RAM, but very useable
<BluesKaj> function9, change eth0 to wlan0
<bprompt> luizlinux:    may want to consider Lubuntu methinks
<BluesKaj> or check ifconfig to see what your ethernet designation is
<BluesKaj> function9, ^
<function9> 0
<function9> ifconfig displays eth0 and wlan0
<luizlinux>  thanks, I'll try, but I'm even considering using Lubuntu
<lordievader> function9: You might want to check out iftop.
<function9> internet is working well, I just need to get a reading from those devices
<function9> lordievader, I'll check now
<bprompt> luizlinux:    you run many kde apps I gather?  or you just want to run Kwin window manager?
<function9> lordievader, iftop
<function9> interface: eth0
<function9> IP address is: 122.108.115.153
<function9> MAC address is: 08:60:6e:50:92:97
<function9> pcap_open_live(eth0): eth0: You don't have permission to capture on that device (socket: Operation not permitted)
<lordievader> function9: You need to run it as root ;)
<function9> lordievader, yeah it's reading as root
<luizlinux> bprompt:  kwin just the same
<bprompt> luizlinux:    hmmm why kwin, if I may ask :)    I mean, there are lots of good and great window managers out there really
<bprompt> luizlinux:    I mean, I do run kubuntu and many kde apps, but I use LXDE as my window manager
<luizlinux> yes  have very good window managers, but I adapted better to kwin
<BluesKaj> I've heard good things about openbox, but never tried it myself
<bprompt> BluesKaj:    lxde wm is openbox based
<bprompt> luizlinux:     then...  well... depends... I guess... how about getting 1gb more of memory?     ddr2 I assume.....  should be cheap
<BluesKaj> kwin has always worked well for me so I haven't bothered changing
<bprompt> nothing wrong with it... just pointing out that other window managers will fare better with 1gb of ram, than kwin would, or compiz or unity for that matter
<BluesKaj> yes understood ...I did run kwin a few yrs back with just 1G RAM and the speed was a bit slow and ponderous at times
<Roey> hi all
<Roey> Where are the settings for forcing windows to open in the foreground and not in the background?
<MoonUnit`> right click the circle in the top left and select more actions
<voa> Hi-Hi
<voa> превед
<skinux> What is the right command to upgrade when apt-get says there are upgrades available? Is it still 'apt-get upgrade' ?
<Chaser> skinux: Yup. apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.
<em> apt-get update     followed by apt-get dist-upgrade is a little more aggressive.
<em> The difference, I think, is that apt-get upgrade will find new packages but it will not do anything if the upgrade requires adding or removing packages. apt-get dist-upgrade will add and/or remove packages in order to get the new stuff.
#kubuntu 2014-07-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Fuzzywhirlpool> yeah, morning.
<lordievader> o/
<Fuzzywhirlpool> Has the usb hdd eject problem beeb solved?
<Fuzzywhirlpool> usb hdd doesn't spin down when ejected via kde safely remove.
<lordievader> Doesn't that depend on the hard drive implementation?
<lordievader> I've seen harddrives that do and that don't spin down after an unmount.
<Fuzzywhirlpool> Gnome has the safely remove function properly spins down and turn off hdd.
<Fuzzywhirlpool> On KDE, to achieve the same goal, udisks need to be installed and do the safely removal process by issuing `sudo udisks --detach /dev/sdb`
<lordievader> Fuzzywhirlpool: Have you made a bug report?
<Fuzzywhirlpool> I've reported to KDE bugs, but it's marked as duplicate of bug 270808
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 270808 could not be found
<Fuzzywhirlpool> Sorry, ubottu. I didn't post the bug on launchpad.
<lordievader> Fuzzywhirlpool: Have you seen the status? Closed Wontfix. "Closing the thread for lack of activity."
<Fuzzywhirlpool> Yeah, I know it won't be fixed. Not many users have interest to spin down the usb hdd to extend the hdd lifetime.
<Fuzzywhirlpool> For now, I just use udisks to achieve the safe removal.
<lordievader> Fuzzywhirlpool: From what I've read that wasn't the reason for closure. The original reported didn't answer questions or performed tests.
<BenediktXVII> Hello everybody. Maybe somebody can help me, I am having serious overheating issues with my laptop. It goes up to 80-90° C even when I just have my browser open and kontact. I updated my graphic cards driver, but though it improved my computer still overheats. I need to bring in a job for tomorrow (I am a translator working with OmegaT) but it is impossible to even launch the app, it is way too slow to even consider doing my translation.
<function9> BenediktXVII: it sounds like your laptop needs a service
<lordievader> BenediktXVII: Have you blown out the fan ports with compressed air?
<BenediktXVII> nope, I will try that
<BenediktXVII> thanks for the tip, now the challenge will be to dismantle it
<BenediktXVII> I am backing up my files right now
<function9> +1 on compressed air
<BenediktXVII> on sunday I have nowhere to buy that, I was thinking of just dismantling the laptop and brush out the the dust.
<BenediktXVII> I have an anti-static brush
<BenediktXVII> which I use to clean camera lenses
<function9> BenediktXVII: when push comes to shove, try a hair dryer??? Set it for high speed cold air
<bwr> hi room
<BenediktXVII> I will try that too
<BenediktXVII> Is it normal that copying 200 GB of data to an external USB HDD takes over 3 hours ?
<Meerkat> BenediktXVII, possibly, probably. Are there many small files?
<BenediktXVII> it is my home folder
<lordievader> BenediktXVII: If usb2.0, yes.
<BenediktXVII> oh, ok
<Meerkat> then yes. It will take a long time.
<BenediktXVII> And I imagine that the overheating problem doesn't help either
<BenediktXVII> I am just running KFolderSync and Quassel and my cpu is at 78°C despite that I elevated my laptop and put Ice Packs underneath
<function9> Copying files uses a lot more CPU resource than RAM, hence it would overheat a bit more, but mine doesn't run that high temps(laptop). My laptop averages around 50-55C
<BenediktXVII> mine plays between 75 and 82 C, with two icepacks underneath. Without icepacks he goes up to 95 and shuts down.
<BenediktXVII> I don't get it, CPU usage 32%
<function9> excessive dust build up can do that, I'd pull it apart and give it a good, air compressor
<Fuzzywhirlpool> uname -a
<punkgeek> i need encodeing my php file in /var/www/html, what should i do? :-?
<lordievader> punkgeek: I think you can better ask in ##php, this is a desktop channel.
<punkgeek> no, i using kubuntu. i need set password or encoding with LUCKS, but i dont no, is this hurting my script?
<lordievader> punkgeek: I don't understand anything of what you are saying. You mention three different things that have nothing to do with one another.
<23LAA1HV9> any idea about compatibility between libvisual-projectm and latest amarok? i have it installed but cant find it in amarok :(
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i'm using the Disks utility and i'm trying to do the SMART test on an external encrypted hard drive
<meoblast001> the option in the menu is disabled (grey) and there is nothing in the documentation explaining why this would be disabled
<lordievader> meoblast001: What does smartctl say?
<meoblast001> without a -d option: /dev/sdb: Unknown USB bridge [0x0bc2:0xa003 (0x419)]
<lordievader> Is it connected through usb?
<meoblast001> yes
<lordievader> For as far as I know smart over usb is not supported.
<meoblast001> oh. ouch
<meoblast001> accidentally got some cords tangled and the drive was swinging around while on
<lordievader> meoblast001: http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/smart-over-usb-t2314626.html
<meoblast001> oh ouch
<meoblast001> thanks lordievader
<lordievader> No problem.
<em> Is there a way to tile windows in Kubuntu?
<lordievader> em: I thought kwin had a tiling mode.
<lordievader> em: Hmm, perhaps not: http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/1hir37/anyone_have_a_tiling_window_solution_for_kde/
<wz1000> em: there is a tiling script for kwin that works pretty well
<wz1000> I'm using it right now
<cai> Is there something like NoScript for Konqueror?
<em> lordievader: Yeah I think a tiling mode would be kind of neat. Although the expose view is pretty cool.
<Monika> I installed Kubuntu in English by accident, I added German through the system settings - but in keyboard layouts only Swiss German is available, not German German ... how do I get it?
<bprompt> Monika:     how about in the system settings > locale > hardware > keyboard model?
<Monika> 104 keys
<Monika> @ bprompt
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> Monika:     can't add a new one from the Layout tab there?      did you check the "configure layouts"  chekmark?   it should give an option to [+Add]
<Monika> under add there are only two choices
<Monika> none of them is Java
<Monika> one is CVS
<Monika> one is Resource
<Monika> ah sorry
<Monika> I'm on the wrong chan
<bprompt> heheh
<Monika> okay, I checked the configure layouts
<Monika> before that there was only US English
<Monika> now I can add some other
<Monika> but only German, Swiss is in the list
<Monika> not German
<bprompt> hmmm
<Monika> do I need to install more packages?
<bprompt> sounds like... just wondering which ones
<Monika> I have installed language-pack-kde-de language-pack-de
<Monika> kde-l10n-de was already there
<bprompt> Monika:    this is for 14.04 right?
<Monika> 14.10
<Monika> I had the same problem with a 14.04 install
<bprompt> I'm on 12.04
<Monika> but there after doing all the updates the other Layouts were added
<Monika> and I installed 14.10 on another system, there German-German layout is available
<Monika> but I never installed that one in English
<bprompt> hmm btw I was watching a few mins ago that germany won the 2014 cup =)
<Monika> hehe :-)
<Monika> I didn't, but I can hear from the noise on the streets that the German team won ^^
<Monika> honk honk honk honk honk
<bprompt> I don't see anything in the repositories... indicating  any installable packages for that
<barbara> hi everyone, I have some problem to upgrade a kubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, it seems like there aren't new LTS available , any suggestion ?
<valorie> AlexZion_: it will be available automatically soon
<valorie> however, you can get it now via the commandline if you want
<AlexZion_> hi valorie I tried but without result ?
<AlexZion_> do you mean using sudo do-release-upgrade -d , right ?
<valorie> gah
#kubuntu 2015-07-06
<hhit> hi
<vbgunz> Does anyone know a simple and painless way to upgrade to KDE 15.04.3?
<valorie> not yet, we've not got it packaged
<valorie> afaik
<valorie> help always welcome!
<vbgunz> thanks valorie, I wish I could, it's chinese to me :/
<mintx_> Hai
<mintx_> Is it possible to take the DE from kubuntu 15.04 and put it on another distro?
<vbgunz> mintx_: it's only KDE 15.04
<vbgunz> it's not exclusive to kubuntu
<mintx_> what do you mean?
<mintx_> when I do apt-get install kde-full it looks different
<vbgunz> the DE in Kubuntu is not special only for Kubuntu. Fedora, Debian, Arch, all the distros support KDE and there is a 99% chance it'll be in whatever native repository your distro supports
<vbgunz> probably a theme issue
<vbgunz> some distros don't support the look and feel but the DE, yes. the theme by default in Kubuntu is Breeze
<vbgunz> Go look into your themes for Breeze
<mintx_> How do I install kde 15.04? kde-full is the same right?
<pr0metheu5> can I ask why you don't want to use kubuntu? just curious, as I was about to install it
<pr0metheu5> and what do you want to install KDE on, mint?
<vbgunz> mintx_: depends on what distro you're using, not all are as up to date as Kubuntu 15.04. Distros vary between older and newer versions of KDE.
<mintx_> I have Debian 8.1 but im thinking of just installing kubuntu idk
<mintx_> pr0metheu5: I don't use mint xD but I don't want to install it because I like the fact that debian only uses free software and kubuntu uses a lot of non-free software.
<pr0metheu5> aah
<pr0metheu5> but you've been enjoyed KDE Plasma 5, I take it?
<pr0metheu5> I ran the live cd to check it out, and I was definitely impressed by how it looks now
<pr0metheu5> it's sad that things seem to be going weird for it, there are even rumors 15.10 might be the last release ever
<mintx_> I've enjoyed some of it except for the look, I'd like it to look the way it does on kubuntu
<vbgunz> mintx_: Kubuntu 15.04 is very far from solid. if stability is important to you, stop dead in your tracks now. Kubuntu 15.04 is for fun and testing.
<mintx_> vbgunz: I might just do that then :P
<mintx_> Stability isn't a huge deal for me I still don't like a lot of things about debian I'm just messing around with new distros figuring out which one I'd like to use long term
<vbgunz> mintx_: I'm currently on it myself but have not upgraded from 14.10 to it. I just mount my old stable distro and access it in case I need to send/receive something. Other than that, I'm just testing it and I love and hate it. Keep testing until you're satisfied that where it fails won't affect you much.
<mintx_> Is it possible to have debian and kubuntu both on 1 HDD , but have it so that they can each access a partition of the drive to store and share files?
<vbgunz> yes
<mintx_> How would I go about setting up that storage partition?
<vbgunz> all you'll need is free space. I use partition manager and it can help with that otherwise gparted (I think) is a good solution for a gui on doing that
<mintx_> I have free space xP but how should I format it?
<vbgunz> all you want to do is make free space, then boot an installation disk and point the installation to the new free spaced partition
<vbgunz> when it comes to the boot loader, you might not want to rush installing it where your current boot loader sits. you can install the bootloader on your free partition. When you boot back into Debian, just do a sudo update-grub and that *should* pick up Kubuntu and offer it to you as an option on next boot
<valorie> 15.04 is relatively stable for me, vbgunz
<valorie> pr0metheu5: don't listen to rumors
<valorie> if you want kubuntu to go forward, as always, pitch in a make it happen
<valorie> and make it happen I mean
<vbgunz> valorie: I honestly don't go messing with configuration files or go doing anything I think is out of the ordinary. I honestly saw in a day, perhaps a hundred crash dialogs
<mintx_> ^ true I don't think anything open source ever really dies
<valorie> wow
<valorie> vbgunz: you said above that packaging seems like chinese to you, but you seem to know a lot
<pr0metheu5> welp, gonna go ahead and install kubuntu 15.04 right now
<valorie> if you are getting crashes though, bug reports are welcome and useful
<pr0metheu5> I would like some stability, but let's see how it goes
<pr0metheu5> and yeah, will def. send reports
<valorie> great
<valorie> the secret for me, if I know the packagename, is the cli: `ubuntu-bug packagename`
<valorie> makes filing bug reports dead easy
<vbgunz> I wish I was kidding, I've been a hard core Ubuntu fan for 7-8 years. I love Kubuntu and love KDE since 3.5. I'm hoping going forward it gets better, I'm really hoping
<valorie> of course if they are in KDE and not our packaging, then bugs need to be filed in the KDE bugtracker as well
<valorie> vbgunz: everybody starts where they are
<vbgunz> valorie: you know what I wish was an option. silent automatic bug reporting. honestly, I don't mind sending anything you need, I do this with almost any app that ask.
<mintx_> HOw do I shrink my ext4 partition that debian is on to get free space for kubuntu
<mintx_> Im in gparted idk
<vbgunz> I mean, I gotta love the app and trust it but the second they say want to send us information, I agree to it
<valorie> that's great, vbgunz
<vbgunz> mintx_: not sure I don't have it but I am certain it should be a bit intuitive. look to resize your Debian partition, is that an option?
<valorie> mintx_: don't you just move the slider?
<valorie> it's been awhile since i did that
<mintx_> well it has a picture of a key next to it even though I opened gparted as SU , and when i do resize it wont let me
<mintx_> it says minimum size and max size are the whole disk
<valorie> you shouldn't open the application as SU
<valorie> you will be prompted to give your passw if that is needed
<mintx_> oh thought i should since im partitioning the root partition
<valorie> if you are prompted, yes
<valorie> you screw up permissions if you run as root when you should not
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mintx_> damn its still saying that the minimum size for it is the whole partition
<valorie> it should have been gksu or kdesudo if necessary anyway
<mintx_> maybe I should just say fuck debian and I'll reformat the whole drive to install kubuntu, then I'll leave space to reinstall debian if i want it
<valorie> you might look at that last link that ubottu sent you to fix any permission problems
<valorie> language please
<mintx_> lol
<vbgunz> mintx_: try partition manager from KDE
<mintx_> I don't have permission problems with sudo already have it configured
<valorie> I don't know if a permissions problem is why you are getting that report
<mintx_> vbgunz: whats it called
<valorie> but it is likely
<vbgunz> sudo apt-get install partitionmanager... although I believe gparted should do it, I just made 50g free on my Windows partition to test Kubuntu 15.04. it worked for me and was intuitive. maybe it'll work for you?
<valorie> partitionmanager
<valorie> or perhaps with a dash inside
<mintx_> fuck it I know for sure I have like 150gb free on windows so I'll just shrink that one again.
<mintx_> sorry
<mintx_> language my bad
<vbgunz> it's all good, you catching yourself is a good thing :)
<mintx_> Okay I'm gonna go shrink windows and install kubuntu ill brb.
<vbgunz> mintx_: cool, worse comes to worse, you realize you don't like it, it should be easy to extend the partition back for Windows (Windows is always happy to nuke a Linux partition)
<mintx_> it sure is lmao
<mintx_> wait , before I go, how much swap should I have for kubuntu?
<valorie> I never set up swap
<valorie> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mintx_> Okay thanks, and you should xD
<valorie> probably
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-21-generic, CPU: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 at 2200 MHz, RAM: 3551/3785 MB, Storage: 404/683 GB, 193 procs, 4.62h up
<valorie> old laptop
<fewcha_> Can somebody tell me how to install Qt 5.4 in Kubuntu 14.04.2 LTS ?
<mintx> Omgg this is the longest install ive had xD
<valorie> fewcha_: you cannot
<fewcha_> valorie: okay
<valorie> our first Qt5 release was 15.04
<fewcha_> so if I want to build plasma-mediacenter from source in kubuntu what do I do?
<valorie> so I suggest 15.04 in a VM or so
<fewcha_> okay
<mintx> During install it never asked me to set up a root pwd..
<valorie> mintx: your user password is what you use for sudo
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mintx> Okay thx
<travbuntu> okay the install is done :P
<travbuntu> this os is beautiful though, it kindof reminds me of the new osx
<valorie> mintx: good to hear
<mintx_> how can I change the panel color?
<valorie> you can change the colors in systemsettings
<mintx_> Can I change transparency?
<valorie> yes..... I would just start typing that in krunner
<valorie> and it will pop up
<valorie> alt+space now works for krunner by default
<valorie> huge timesaver
<mintx_> it wont open
<mintx_> I even tried sudo krunner
<valorie> please do NOT use sudo for such things
<valorie> ever
<mintx_> lol
<valorie> try alt+f2
<valorie> you think I'm kidding?
<valorie> I'm not
<valorie> !sudo
<mintx_> its cool dw
<mintx_> yeah its still not coming up when I click on it.
<valorie> strange
<valorie> well, just start systemsettings from the kmenu then
<valorie> ubottu: you ok?
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mintx_> lol! ^
<mintx_> ubottu: hi
<mintx_> how update le kernel?
<mintx_> nvm
<valorie> the experts on the kernel for Ubuntu live in #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> very smart folks
<mintx_> I believe I am banned from all ubuntu channels
<valorie> this is an ubuntu channel
<valorie> so evidently not
<mintx_> I mean the legit ubuntu ones
<valorie> ...
<mintx_> ok maybe its just #ubuntu im banned from
<mintx_> oh wow
<mintx_> a bug
<valorie> what did you find?
<mintx_> I was installing terminator from konsole and all the suddon the whole screen goes black except for konversation
<mintx_> Think I should reboot
<mintx_> The desktop is like gone lol brb
<valorie> huh
<valorie> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-4 (vivid), package size 234 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<mintx> I rebooted and it still only goes to a black screen with a mouse pointer
<mintx> I think ill have to uninstall
<mintx> :(
<valorie> it sounds like a problem with plasmashell
<valorie> I don't know why you would need terminator, but I also don't think that caused kwin and/or plasmashell to crash
<mintx> I dont think it did i was js thats when it happened
<valorie> you can have multiple terminals in one window with nothing special
<valorie> or just tab them
<valorie> lots of choices
<mintx> Ok
<valorie> personally, I use yakuake
<valorie> pops down from the top with f12
<valorie> and can be tabbed
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yance> tes
<yossarianuk> hi - I have a couple of usability questions about Plasma5 (using 5.3.x)
<yossarianuk> ) How do you get different backgrounds/wallpapers for different workspaces? (I need to easily visually make the distinction between different workspaces)
<yossarianuk> 2) I am using Korganizer to sync to google calendar but I do not have any desktop notifications about any events in the calender
<lordievader> yossarianuk: For the first, according to Blueskaj that feature has been dropped.
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: when was that dropped?
<ovidiu-florin> I still have it in vivid
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You do? Talk to BluesKaj.
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: He has been complaining about that for weeks.
<vantu> h
<Vecodo> Hello everyone
<Vecodo> i got a question
<Vecodo> how do i mount a VHD file on a ubuntu 14.04 system? I want it on the orginal system and not use virtualbox software with a virtual image of ubuntu
<TJ-> Vecodo: you probably need "virtualbox-fuse" and use "vdfuse" command
<Karmelo> Hi!
<Karmelo> I would like to ask a question
<lordievader> Vecodo: If TJ- method doesn't work you could take the long road. Convert it to a raw image and then mounting that raw image with kpartx or something.
<lordievader> Vecodo: http://superuser.com/questions/202684/converting-vhd-imag-to-raw-format
<JunkHunk> Hello I managed to build a bridge like it is said here: http://linux-net.osdl.org/index.php/Bridge but i cannot get the bridge to connect to the internet could anyone drop me a line?
<JunkHunk> When I write ip route list I can see default gateway already set I then tried dhclient mybridge but still no connection
<pr0metheu5> so, I installed Kubuntu last night and went to sleep without trying it out
<pr0metheu5> I get to the login screen and login, only to get to the login screen again for a second time
<pr0metheu5> after logging in the second time, I just get to a blank screen and nothing happens
<pr0metheu5> is kubuntu 15.04 really this unstable?
<pr0metheu5> I did a fresh install of Kubuntu last night - and I either keep getting the login loop, or have to login twice to get stuck on a light grey screen.
<Chaser> pr0metheu5: May sound silly - but did you update after fresh install ? My initial upgrade to 15.04 was unstable but its usable now after all the updates since then.
<pr0metheu5> Chaser - I chose to download updates during the install process
<pr0metheu5> Chaser - perhaps I shouldn't? Perhaps I should update only after it's installed and working properly, what do you think?
<Chaser> I would update it.
<pr0metheu5> upgrading it now, hopefully this fixes it
<pr0metheu5> upgrading it did not help either
#kubuntu 2015-07-07
<zxq9> Hrm... I got a signature validation error on update today. The irqbalance package is either unsigned or has the wrong signature. Anyone else get that?
<zxq9> I'm wondering if its just the mirror I happened to pull from, or a broader issue.
<username_> Hey I'm having some trouble with kdewallet. When I try to connect to my VPN through the network manager, I get a popup from KDE Wallet Service that says "The application 'kded5' has requested to open the wallet 'kdewallet'. Please enter the password for this wallet below.", and when I enter the password (and I'm sure that it's the right password, I've tried 10+ times now), I get the error "Error opening the wallet '
<username_> kdewallet'. Please try again. (Error code -9: Read error - possibly incorrect password.)" I looked online and it said that I just had to delete the entire wallet because it had become corrupted, but that didn't help. Also, it still happens when I change the default wallet from "kdewallet" to another wallet. Does anyone have experience with this?
<username_> Also, second problem, I have a monitor that is vertical (turned on its side), and while I can make this orientation happen in KDE, I can't get the wallpaper to work quite right on it. No matter what option I try, I get the bottom half being black.
<username_> Anybody?
<ahoneybun> romeo_s: you have to get a wallpaper in that new size
<ahoneybun> ie 1920 x 1080 would change to 1080 x 1920 once you put it on it's side
<romeo_s> yeah ahoneybun I tried that but had the same problem. It fixed when I logged out and in though. Do you know anything about the errors I'm getting with kdewallet?
<ahoneybun> I have no exp with VPN sadly
<romeo_s> Yeah the problem isn't specifically with the VPN, it's with kwallet. I get the same problem at the "migrate your wallet from kde4 to kde5" prompt when I enter the wallet password (even though I have never had a kde4 wallet in my life)
<ahoneybun> Yea I get it even from a fresh fresh install
<ahoneybun> kwallet is weird in general
<romeo_s> Do you get the error code about not being able to open the wallet file?
<ahoneybun> it tells me about wrong password, ( I put in the wrong passward)
<romeo_s> Yeah except I'm 100% sure that I'm putting in my password correctly. I even went in and changed the password and copy-pasted it into the field but still no luck
<romeo_s> I'm able to open the wallet in kwalletmanger, but nowhere else it seems
<romeo_s> What's even weirder is that I've changed what the default wallet is, but it still tries to use the wallet named "kdewallet" instead of "romeosWallet"
<ahoneybun> I heard that kwalletmanager is for kded4 kwallet
<ahoneybun> I might be wrong
<romeo_s> Oh? Is there a manager for kded5 wallet?
<ahoneybun> not sure as it is a ongoing process
<INSANU> hello, anyone having problems to shutdown with kubuntu 15.04?
<ahoneybun> INSANU: yea a bit here sometimes
<ahoneybun> there is a fix coming in the next Plasma update
<ahoneybun> 5.3.2
<INSANU> is there any solution?:
<ahoneybun> INSANU: not that I know of, just from the 5.3.2 update
<INSANU> how can i make that update ahoney?
<INSANU> =)
<ahoneybun> INSANU: it is being packaged by our lovely devs as well speak
<ahoneybun> watch the kubuntu website for updates
<ahoneybun> INSANU: I've noticed a bit better with 5.3.1 which is in the backports already
<ahoneybun> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-531
<ahoneybun> backports have the newest releases that are not in the main repos because of the release cycle
<INSANU> ahoneybun: should i add that ppa?
<ahoneybun> INSANU: it is safe
<ahoneybun> fresh 15.04 has Plasma 5.2.2 and the Backport PPA will bring it up to 5.3.1
<INSANU> so
<INSANU> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade?
<ahoneybun> after you add the PPA yes :)
<INSANU> i hope that helps a bit =)
<INSANU> thank you ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> me too :)
<ahoneybun> np INSANU
<ahoneybun> feel free to hang around INSANU and romeo_s
<ahoneybun> someone with more info then me might wake up
<INSANU> sure thanks
<INSANU> =)
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<pr0metheu5> I just installed Kubuntu 15.04 and I'm getting a login loop, where after logging in, it just goes to the splash screen loading, and immediately back to the login screen. Either this, or it just logs in to a light grey screen and cursor, nothing else.
<pr0metheu5> Any ideas?
<ahoneybun> could be a driver issue
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: are you using the free drivers?
<pr0metheu5> I haven't had a chance to actually ever log in to download drivers or do anything, it was a fresh install
<pr0metheu5> I believe the issue is related to video as well, though, I have since gotten into terminal and downloaded updates and upgrades hoping this would fix the issue
<pr0metheu5> ahoneybun, should I maybe try installing bumblebee via terminal, or something?
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: not bumbleebee unless you have the setup unless you need it
<ahoneybun> but the free drivers should work
<pr0metheu5> ahoneybun, how do I check what drivers I am using?
<pr0metheu5> my laptop has nvidia optimus, so I figured maybe bumblebee would help
<ahoneybun> hop over to a tty, update, upgrade and reboot
<pr0metheu5> I did that already, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: oh you have the dual graphics?
<ahoneybun> intel + NVIDIA
<pr0metheu5> yes
<pr0metheu5> that is exactly what it is, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: ok was not sure of what cards you have
<ahoneybun> optimus is bit of a hit and miss tbh
<ahoneybun> I have it and it is working pretty good
<pr0metheu5> >_< bullocks ..
<pr0metheu5> it was working fine with the live cd
<pr0metheu5> I downloaded updates while installing, hope that didn't cause the problem
<pr0metheu5> but if that were the case, that would mean it would break whenever I did update, whether pre install or post
<ahoneybun> I usually just download the things for mp3 and flash support
<ahoneybun> and update later
<pr0metheu5> yeah, I usually do just that too, but I was feeling lucky this time
<pr0metheu5> lol
<ahoneybun> lol
<pr0metheu5> thanks for the help though!
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: of course :)
<pr0metheu5> Do you think I would run into the same issue on another distro? I hate to say it, but kubuntu seems pretty unstable if I can't get past login on a fresh install
<ahoneybun> I can't think a Ubuntu based one would be different
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu seems to have the best driver support tbh
<pr0metheu5> Neither can I, which is unfortunate, but I'm gonna try Linux Mint next to see if it works or not
<ahoneybun> I mean they all use the same drivers
<pr0metheu5> Yes! I was gonna install Fedora, I can't imagine how terrible that experience would have been
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: the nonfree one would not even be there out of the box
<ahoneybun> you would have to add another repo to even install it
<pr0metheu5> Lol, I'm kinda tempted to try and install it and see what happens
<pr0metheu5> If I remember correctly, the mousepad scroll didn't work when I ran it off the  live cd
<ahoneybun> openSUSE has the cool one-click install option
<ahoneybun> and I think they support the optimus setup
<ahoneybun> not sure as I have not tested it
<pr0metheu5> I've never used opensuse, it's not deb based, is it?
<ahoneybun> rpm
<pr0metheu5> maybe I'll give that a shot
<ahoneybun> well it is not Debian based
<ahoneybun> it uses RPM over DEB packages
<pr0metheu5> like fedora
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:NVIDIA_Bumblebee
<pr0metheu5> I'm also kinda tempted to just play it safe and install linux mint, but I would hate myself
<pr0metheu5> linux mint makes me feel dirty lol and I can't explain why! haha
<ahoneybun> lol
<pr0metheu5> it's so weird
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: it does not hurt to try
<pr0metheu5> I'm gonna go to #linuxmint and ask them why that is
<ahoneybun> I have Kubuntu on one laptop, Tanglu (Debian based) and Arch on another
<pr0metheu5> Arch, lol
<ahoneybun> yep
<pr0metheu5> I'm soooo tempted to get into that
<ahoneybun> it has good old BIOS no UEFI
<ahoneybun> so it was easier
<pr0metheu5> aah
<pr0metheu5> see, I don't even know what that means
<ahoneybun> you learn a lot with Arch
<pr0metheu5> but I get what you mean, lol
<pr0metheu5> I feel like I should learn Arch and then just put it on my resume
<ahoneybun> UEFI and BIOS are the tech used to boot the machine
<ahoneybun> BIOS is the old old one
<pr0metheu5> I do know what uefi and bios are, but I'm unfamiliar with how they relate to Arch
<ahoneybun> UEFI is new  ( I think 3 or so years old)
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<pr0metheu5> does Arch not play well with one or the other?
<pr0metheu5> aaah
<pr0metheu5> it doesn't play well with uefi
<ahoneybun> well UEFI needs its own partition formated as fat32
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu does it well now
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Boot_loaders#Both_BIOS_and_UEFI_boot_loaders
<pr0metheu5> I have one more question; what does TTY stand for?
<ahoneybun> http://askubuntu.com/questions/481906/what-does-tty-stand-for
<ahoneybun> tbh I did not know the meaning either just how to use it
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> it is the only thing you have to use in Arch in the beginning pr0metheu5
<pr0metheu5> yeah, that is scary to me
<pr0metheu5> so you start by building from ground up, right?
<ahoneybun> yep
<pr0metheu5> sounds like an amazing process
<ahoneybun> you get nothing but the TTY
<pr0metheu5> one which would make you feel like a new man at the end of it
<ahoneybun> yea :)
<ahoneybun> I learned a lot from it
<ahoneybun> new commands, partitioning, and terms
<pr0metheu5> I still haven't taken the time to learn partitioning
<pr0metheu5> still use the install wizard
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: I do the manual one as I can make a /home parition in case something goes wrong on a install (ie. install a driver, build a kernel)
<pr0metheu5> yeah
<pr0metheu5> I've heard that too
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> a Manual :)
<pr0metheu5> I want to use Kubuntu so I can support them in some way
<pr0metheu5> they seem to not be doing as well as they used to, which kinda sucks
<pr0metheu5> I remember when Ubuntu and Kubuntu were like the most popular two distros
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: you can go over the Manual and look for something we might have missed or something that could be more simplier
<pr0metheu5> cool!
<ahoneybun> We could always use some fresh new eyes and ideas :)
<pr0metheu5> I'm trying something right now to fix my issue, I'll let you know what it was if it works
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<pr0metheu5> ahoneybun, it worked, I just had to reinstall the drivers and nvidia prime as outlined here http://askubuntu.com/questions/614649/kubuntu-15-04-nvidia-optimus/645353#645353
<ahoneybun> so all from the TTY pr0metheu5?
<pr0metheu5> yup yup ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> wait wait
<ahoneybun> that is my laptop model lol
<pr0metheu5> no way lol
<ahoneybun> yea
<pr0metheu5> that's funny
<ahoneybun> yea
<pr0metheu5> how come you didn't have that problem lol
<pr0metheu5> oh you're not running kubuntu? lol
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: remember to upvote that answer
<ahoneybun> I am on this machine
<ahoneybun> though that post is from 2 months ago
<pr0metheu5> I shall sign up them
<pr0metheu5> then*
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: so other users know what works :)
 * ahoneybun does it as well
<ahoneybun> pr0metheu5: did you come in here from watching the Kubuntu Podcast?
<pr0metheu5> not really
<pr0metheu5> there's a kubuntu podcast?
<ahoneybun> today has been more busy then I remember it being
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun>  #kubuntu-podcast
<JunkHunk> Hi, could anyone help me get internet connection on a computer running kubuntu with two bridged network adapters?
<other_guy> is anyone here running Kubuntu 15.04?
<other_guy> i'm going nuts trying to figure out why it is that when I assign keyboard shortcuts to Meta+something in most apps it doesn't work.
<other_guy> It doesn't work in Konversation, Konsole, Kate, etc.
<other_guy> It let's me assign it, but when I try to use them they don't work at all
<ahoneybun> I'm reading your comments now other_guy
<ahoneybun> I'm on 15.04 but have not messed with keyboard shortcuts
<ahoneybun> I'll try now
<ahoneybun> other_guy: are you setting keys to launch apps or do something in an app?
<other_guy> Like try to set Copy and Paste in Konsole to be Meta+C and Meta+V
<other_guy> to do something in the app
<other_guy> Like Meta+Q for quit in Konversation just types a "q" when i use it.
<other_guy> Meta+F for finding text just types an "f"
<other_guy> In Kate the problem is even worse.
<ahoneybun> I can't get it to work right
<ahoneybun> not like what you said but I'm a bit sleepy anyway
<other_guy> It's bizarre
<ahoneybun> Meta+P pops out some info
<other_guy> in what app?
<ahoneybun> Konsole
 * ahoneybun sleeps
<other_guy> Try the copy/paste thing
<JunkHunk> TJ- I managed to delete eth0 but when sudo ip route add default dev br0 via 192.168.1.1 I get RTNETLINK answers:File exists
<TJ-> JunkHunk: So does "ip route show" list a default route on br0 ?
<JunkHunk> No
<TJ-> JunkHunk: Is there any other "default" route?
<JunkHunk> Eth0... I guess
<JunkHunk> That didnt change after deleting eth0
<TJ-> JunkHunk: How many ethernet interfaces does the PC have, and how many are in the bridge?
<JunkHunk> Eth0 and eth1
<JunkHunk> Both
<JunkHunk> Br0 is made of eth0 and eth1
<TJ-> JunkHunk: OK, something weird there if the system won't accept a route on br0.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<JunkHunk> Too old network adapter perhaps?
<TJ-> JunkHunk: no, something about the configuration itself. It's hard to think it through without hands-on though
<JunkHunk> Oh
<JunkHunk> There is something more I did...
<TJ-> JunkHunk: Does "brctl show" list eth0 eth1 as interfaces to br0 ?
<JunkHunk> I added virtual adapters to br0 up to nine or ten
<JunkHunk> I reverted the config in order to gain internet access again... I will try that command in the next attempt
<JunkHunk> TJ- I am doing this to get an extra port to connect my lacking wifi computer to a wireless network printer
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Did you setup the br0 through /etc/network/interfaces?
<JunkHunk> Yes
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Could you pastebin your config?
<JunkHunk> It would save time yes...
<JunkHunk> I cannot easily do it now...
<JunkHunk> The point is the bridge is working I can ping the printer plugged to eth1 now...but no internet
<JunkHunk> This is a tablet irc app
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Pastebinit?
<lordievader> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<TJ-> JunkHunk: does "arp -n" list the gatewy's IP address on eth0 ?
<JunkHunk> Hey brctl show output is:
<TJ-> JunkHunk: (or on br0 of course)
<JunkHunk> Bridge name br0
<TJ-> JunkHunk: "Brctl show" should be something like "br0             8000.000000000000       no eth0 eth1"
<JunkHunk> Bridge id a chain numbers and characers
<JunkHunk> Yep
<JunkHunk> No eth0 eth1
<TJ-> JunkHunk: with "eth0 eth1"
<TJ-> JunkHunk: So right now there are no interfaces connected to the bridge then
<JunkHunk> Yes exactly
<TJ-> JunkHunk: And does the PC have Internet right now?
<JunkHunk> No internet
<lordievader> Are interfaces eth0 and eth1 managed by something else?
<TJ-> JunkHunk: probably because the default route hasn't been put bakc on eth0
<JunkHunk> Ip route list tells default via 192.1681.1 dev eth0 proto static
<lordievader> Can you ping the gateway?
<JunkHunk> Yes
<lordievader> DNS problem then?
<TJ-> JunkHunk: manual setup would be: "sudo brctl addif br0 eth0 && sudo brctl addif br0 eth1" To get an IP address assigned to br0 over DHCP from the router "sudo dhclient& br0"
<JunkHunk> Thats what I first thought
<lordievader> TJ-: Shouldn't the & be after br0?
<TJ-> lordievader: oops!
<TJ-> JunkHunk: ... the router "sudo dhclient br0 &"
<lordievader> Besides dhclient forks after it gotten an ip anyways, the & isn't really needed ;)
<TJ-> I like to put it out the way whilst I get on with things
<TJ-> On currrent state I'm not convinced it'll get an IP :)
<TJ-> Everything has been done manually from a guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<JunkHunk> Decieve eth0 is already a member of a bridge cant enslave it to bridge br0
<TJ-> JunkHunk: came into #ubuntu earlier when he hit issues
<TJ-> JunkHunk: Huh? you said that "brctl show" didn't list "eth 0 eth1" as attached interfaces?
<JunkHunk> Brctl shows under interfaces eth0 and eth1 and under stp enabled there is a no in eth0 line
<JunkHunk> I ll post my interfaces file
<JunkHunk> Give five minutes
<JustinCase> TJ- here is my network interfaces: http://pastebin.com/4y52PqmS
<JunkHunk> Hey its me
<JunkHunk> Its me in my computer
<lordievader> That is quite different from mine ;)
<TJ-> "dns-nameservers my dns nameservers" is that really what it says?
<JustinCase> I like playing the sims
<JustinCase> no of course not
<JustinCase> I changed that just in case
<lordievader> JunkHunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11834961/
<JustinCase> hmmm interesting
<TJ-> JustinCase: please read "man 5 bridge-utils-interfaces"
<JustinCase> TJ- okay I read it...but there I cannot find how to connect to the internet
<JustinCase> lordievader your config has no dns...
<lordievader> Correct.
<JustinCase> ?
<lordievader> It is hacked in elsewhere, ain't pretty. Should be migrated to dnsmasq someday.
<JustinCase> you cant browse internet can you?
<lordievader> Sure I can.
<JustinCase> do you know what is failing in my config?
<JustinCase> why I cannot connect to internet?
<lordievader> JustinCase: I'd remove lines 22 through 32, replacing them with eth0 and eth1 manual statements.
<lordievader> Furthermore for debug purposes, I'd disable simX.
<JustinCase> but it is a kubuntu
<TJ-> JustinCase: why don't you let Network Manager create the bridge and configure it automatically?
<JustinCase> in the ubuntu documentation I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<JustinCase> TJ- okay how?
<TJ-> first off replace the 'interfaces' file with the default that just sets up "lo" (save the current file someplace) then to ensure a clean start reboot the PC, log-in, then click the network icon , click the spanner, Connection Editor opens.
<TJ-> Connection > Add > Virtual - Bridge ... give it a name, add the interfaces in the "Bridged connections" list, and configure IPv4 as required
<JustinCase> connection add virtual I cant find virtual anywhere
<JustinCase> just add remove and routes
<TJ-> JustinCase: what release of Ubuntu is it ?
<JustinCase> 14.04
<TJ-> JustinCase: On the Connection Menu, Add > lists 3 sections for me: Hardware Virtual and VPN. Under the Virtual heading is Bridge
<JustinCase> TJ- http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=90322
<TJ-> JustinCase: http://imgur.com/0l35AKH
<JustinCase> how come your connection editor is that cool?
<JustinCase> and mine is so crappy?
<JustinCase> did you install any new package?
<TJ-> JustinCase: I don't think you're going into the Connection Editor correctly. When you press the Network Icon, *don't* choose one of the existing connections, use the Spanner at very top-right above all the connections, then you'll get to the Connection Editor proper, not the per-device configuration
<JustinCase> ooooh
<TJ-> JustinCase: http://imgur.com/oo8XZpT
<JustinCase> okay now I am having trouble to add my eth0 and eth1 to the bridge
<JustinCase> not eth but vlan?
<TJ-> Probably because you've not rebooted as I said. Until you replace the '/etc/network/interfaces' file with the default that only configures 'lo' Network Manager cannot manage those interfaces since it sees you have them manually managed
<TJ-> JustinCase: Any interface you configure manually, Network Manager will stay away from to avoid doing something you don't want it to
<JustinCase> oh
<JustinCase> so I first need to reset network interfaces file dont I?
<TJ-> You can change that in "/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf" by changing to "managed=true" and restarting "sudo service network-manager restart"
<akasic> hi ppl, i cannoot restart x from the old method, how can i do it with k15? thnx
<TJ-> The problem with that is you'll likely get into even more of a mess, so I'd recommend trying to do it all via NM including creating your alias interfaces... here's an answer showing how its done http://askubuntu.com/questions/442318/how-do-i-add-interface-aliases-using-network-manager-gui
<akasic> i look in shortcuts but no option in there
<lordievader> akasic: You mean the ctrl + alt + backspace shortcut?
<akasic> yes, but that isnt working
<lordievader> akasic: You can enable it by reconfiguring your keyboard, but it really shouldn't be necesary to restart X all the time.
<akasic> i know, it just necesary whn it is
<lordievader> akasic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<akasic> thnx, but in yes, it was there, thank you
<akasic> now i can restart it one time next to the other, infinite times, that is the purpose for my installation (joking)
<akasic> cya and thnx
<JustinCase> TJ- cool
<JustinCase> TJ- after setting network-manager.conf to true...
<JustinCase> TJ- I can see now all the virtual adapters and select eth0 and eth1 to build a virtual bridge
<JustinCase> it is done now I should reboot I guess
<lordievader> No, it is networkmanager... but he is already gone.
<TJ-> lordievader: I think there was a lot of 'customisation' going on so a clean boot will help :)
<TJ-> lordievader: I think he's still here with the tablet on JunkHunk
<lordievader> True, true.
<JustinCase> TJ- hello again I followed your advice and reset the interfaces file then bridged the two adapters using network-monitor but now on boot the bridge won't connect...what am I doing wrong? I configured the bridge with the same static config eth0 has and for now I just got rid of virtual adapters...I guess it is something I can get bussy with when the bridge will be up and running
<TJ-> Hmmm, I've never had any problems with configuring such things so I'm not sure where you're going wrong
<JustinCase> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=90324
<JustinCase> TJ- an image here
<lordievader> Both of the eth connection are online?
<TJ-> I was thinking that , they need bringing down before the bridge can come up.
<JustinCase> how to turn the bridge active?
<lordievader> Both of the eth connection are online?
<JustinCase> yes
<lordievader> 07-12:15 < TJ-> I was thinking that , they need bringing down before the bridge can come up.
<JustinCase> and to enable that on boot?
<JustinCase> from network manager?
<lordievader> Disable the autoconnect on the other interfaces, enable it on the bridge interface.
<JustinCase> the tick box automaticly connect to this network when it is available?
<JustinCase> hmm I ll test that
<JustinCase> see you
<zxq9> Hrm... Muon updater told me that the new irqbalance package failed signature verification. apt-get installed it without any warnings. ?
<JunkHunk> lordievader I ticked the connect to this network when it is available for the bridge and unticked it for the cable networks...result: no connection. the bridge is not among the available networks
<JunkHunk> available connections*
<lordievader> Hmm...
<JunkHunk> I edited and configured with dns and ip address and gateway and mask
<JunkHunk> but is as though the system couldn't find it
<JunkHunk> to create it I just did what TJ- said
<JunkHunk> after turning to true the managed command in network-manager conf...I could find and add to the bridge both cable adapters
<JunkHunk> I can see their macs
<JunkHunk> and their eth0 and eth1 names
<lordievader> JunkHunk: How does /etc/network/interfaces look now?
<JunkHunk> the forward delay you mentioned perhaps?
<JunkHunk> just the loop
<JunkHunk> I deleted all
<lordievader> Ok.
<JunkHunk> but the loop
<soee> guys do you have the same that Chromium Browsers lags when scrolling while Firefox or Vivaldi don't ?
<lordievader> JunkHunk: You might have to add it through nmcli, I never got my bridge to work through the nm gui: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/Networking_Guide/sec-Network_Bridging_Using_the_NetworkManager_Command_Line_Tool_nmcli.html
<JunkHunk> lol
<dmoyne> blackscreen on plasma after opening kde session!
<ejay> Good afternoon everyone. I'm updating my OS via console. Always. But when I'm starting apt-get update this muon pop-up shows, for example, 40 updates with 12 security updates but apt-get dist-upgrade (or just upgrade) is giving me 10 updates. Why?
<TJ-> ejay: maybe muon is behind the times and you've previously upgraded most of those packages?
<lordievader> Let Muon update its sources. Perhaps it caches things itself rather than reading apt/dpkg.
<ejay> TJ-: Nah, I'm updating everyday and muon is always showing number of packages to upgrade out from air.
<ejay> lordievader: I thought that muon is using same cache and basically same command that I;m using manually - apt-get update
<lordievader> That is my understanding too, but who knows. I've never looked at the code of Muon.
<ejay> It must work like that because when updating via muon and trying to update via console at the same time you will end with error that apt-get is locked.
<dmoyne> good morning I have a black screen on plasma after opening kde session. How to solve this?
<soee> if you press ALT + F2 does it loads krunner ?
<dmoyne> sooe : are you talking to me?
<soee> dmoyne: yes
<dmoyne> you mean an access to a comand panel with this?
<soee> yup
<dmoyne> this problem appears when after installing kubuntu 15.04 I modify the fstab file to add my partition data in sudo mode
<soee> oh with that stuff im not familiar
<lordievader> dmoyne: Is /home/$USER still owned by your user?
<dmoyne> I do not know any other possibilty to mont other partitions after kubuntu installation process
<lordievader> dmoyne: How does your fstab look now?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dmoyne> lordievader: of course if using sudo command modifies somehow my user privileges it will be a problem
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dmoyne> I am not using this computer at the present time but another one but using a live CD I will look at it
<lordievader> dmoyne: Did you use sudo to launch gui's?
<dmoyne> hoops I do no understand. I use sudo command to modify with kate the content of the /etc/fstab file as I did with no problems in the past
<lordievader> dmoyne: You should use kdesudo for gui apps, sudo can mess up permissions.
<lordievader> dmoyne: sudo chown <username>:<username> -R /home/<username>
<dmoyne> ok I will do in the future. You understand that after reinstalling kubuntu I use another /home partition to keep my existing kde data safe in previous /home partition. After this I have to recover kmail data in particular which is not easy.
<dmoyne> By doing sudo chown <username>:<username> -R /home/<username> you propose to reset my user privileges?
<lordievader> Ownership, yes.
<dmoyne> You think that fstab is somhox related to the gui?
<lordievader> Fstab itself aint.
<dmoyne> so why using kdesudo when reediting kate for modifications
<dmoyne> reed reediting fstab
<lordievader> Kdesudo for gui applications. It is nicer about user ownership.
<dmoyne> ok but in my case the bug is created when editing fstab in sudo modeas I do not know any other possibility.
<yuraku1504> Is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<hateball> yuraku1504: It comes with different packages preinstalled
<soee> i think it's more about what DE you liek more Unity or Plasma 5
<soee> i just love how configurable Plasma is :)
<knightyyy> ow can I see what application is not letting plasma to shut down the computer
<knightyyy> when I press shutdown,plasma disappears except windows.and instead of plasma's wallpaper I see unity's wallpaper
<knightyyy> except opened windows*
<vivid> i just dont love how bugs i opened years ago still exist in unity
<knightyyy> vivid,I don't use unity either.but I didn't want to throw away my ubuntu 15.04 disc I just downloaded.so I just tried to convert it to kubuntu.all was well for 2-3 weeks
<vivid> just use the mini.iso
<vivid> then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<knightyyy> how can I backup my current settings and restore them after reinstall?
<knightyyy> plasma's settings
<varunwachaspati> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 15.04 with KDE, I would like to know how can we display the battery percentage of laptop on the panel itself.. Thanks in Advance
<ovidiu-florin> varunwachaspati: you'd need a widget for that
<ovidiu-florin> varunwachaspati: the default battery widget shows the percentage if you hover over it
<varunwachaspati> ovidiu-florin, could you please name the widget and if possible how to install it
<ovidiu-florin> varunwachaspati: the default one shows the lever as a series of dots. Can I assume that's not ok for you, right?
<varunwachaspati> ovidiu-florin, it's not that visible.. if you get percentage up their or a better representation it would be great, I just need to keep the track of battery level
<varunwachaspati> ovidiu-florin, Also can you suggest how can I set notification when my Battery Level reaches a certain level...
<ovidiu-florin> if you go to power settings , in the Advanced configurations tab (on the left) you may alter those
<ovidiu-florin> the notifications
<ovidiu-florin> varunwachaspati: this widget might suit your needs: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Battery+Time+Remaining?content=123767
<ovidiu-florin> varunwachaspati: but you can also make the pannel taller, thus making the default battery widget bigger
<ovidiu-florin> varunwachaspati: that widget migh tnot work on Vivid (15.04)
<varunwachaspati> ovidiu-florin: How can I decrease the size of title bar, if I can decrease it would be great...
<psicy> hi, is there a way to install kde 5 on ubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> psicy: No, unfortunately not.
<lordievader> !pm | varunwachaspati
<ubottu> varunwachaspati: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<varunwachaspati> lordievader, ubottu : I am sorry, won't happen again...
<lordievader> varunwachaspati: That is allright, just ask your question here ;)
<varunwachaspati> I wanted to know how to decrease/increase the size of Title bar? I am using Ubuntu 15.04 along with KDE
<ovidiu-florin> varunwachaspati: one moment
<ovidiu-florin> varunwachaspati: system settings -> Application Style -> window decorations -> your current theme options settings
<ovidiu-florin> and there you may fiddle with the settings
<ovidiu-florin> psicy: there is if you want to compile everything by hand and force the session on your own
<eXistenZe> hum... getting tired of black screens
<eXistenZe> plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc somehow gets corrupted and needs to be deleted/replaced with a good version
<izinucs> On AC power with no activity it is set to blank the screen.. when this happens it also locks the computer.  Is there a switch to prevent the locking? I can't locate it in Setting>Power
<night1504> hi
<chencho9000> hi there
<akasic> i
<akasic> hi
<cyberoid> hi all
<akasic> hi
<ahoneybun> hey cyberoid and akasic
<akasic> hi
<kaddi> hi
<kaddi> is there a list of known issues with kubuntu 15.04 listing both kde & ubuntu bugs?
<kaddi> how stable is plasma5?
<mparillo> To prevent locking try System Settings > Desktop Behavior > Screen Locking
<keithzg> Has systemd-kcm (see https://rthomsen6.wordpress.com/2015/07/06/systemd-kcm-1-2-0-released/ ) been packaged for Kubuntu yet, btw?
<clivejo> keithzg: its been packaged for wily
<keithzg> clivejo: Fair 'nuff
<Unit193> !info systemd-kcm wily
<ubottu> Package systemd-kcm does not exist in wily
<clivejo> in a ppa
<clivejo> ppa:panfaust/kubuntu-kf5-experiments
<Unit193> PPAs don't count! :P
#kubuntu 2015-07-08
<ortak> slm
<ikazmi> hi everyone, just wondering if anyone has managed to get hibernation (swsusp, uswsusp, tuxonice) to work with (K)Ubuntu 15.04 on a HP Envy 15 laptop with an Intel 4700qm prcessor and dual NVidia+Intel graphics?
<other_guy> So... another day... and another attempt to ask... Kubuntu 15.04... Meta-key based shortcuts don't work in a bunch of apps
<other_guy> They don't work in Kate, Konversation, Konsole, and probably others.
<other_guy> I'm not clear on why or how to fix it.
<other_guy> Super easy way to reproduce... try to set Meta+C and Meta+V as Copy/Paste in Konsole
<other_guy> Then... try to use them.
<Martin__> Hi! I´m getting an error when traing to install kubuntu 64bits. I´ve downloaded the image three times, and i created a booteable usb, but when i check the disk for errors, two files are wrong.
<Martin__> SHA256 Sums are ok
<Martin__> tryng
<Martin__> trying
<valorie> pff, why do people leave
<yossarianuk> hi - looks like the bug with korganizer not sending alerts has been fixed ?
<yossarianuk> But I now have an issue, its using a metric tonne of memory ....
<yossarianuk> i'm literally just using one simple google calender with it and the korganizer process is using over 1 GB MEM (looking at kde system activity) and the korgac is also using over 1 GB - that's 2 GB for 1 cal ?
<yossarianuk> <<< using plasma 5.3.1
<lordievader> Good morning.
<naftilos76> Hi, i am using kubuntu 15.04 and k3b has failed on 3 dvd-rs so far. The error i get is always while the process is close to the 98%. The error is "Input/output error". Can anybody guess what might be wrong?
<ahoneybun> morning clivejo
<ahoneybun> naftilos76: I'm not sure about K3b anymore tbh
<clivejo> good morning ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> my laptop has been having issues with DVD's in general
 * clivejo feels weird saying that when hes eating lunch!
<ahoneybun> XD
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yossarianuk> hi - potential bug - running 15.04 + plasma PPA - I have the filemanager PCManFM installed and KDE has defaulted to use that as its file manager
<yossarianuk> if I choose a different file manager - i.e dolphin the changes are lost after I apply
<yossarianuk> (i.e it still uses PCManFM) - is this a known bug?
<Saverio> Hello
<Saverio> is someone experiencing black screen after login in kubuntu in vi4rtualbox?
<Saverio> (kubuntu in virtualbox)
<Bischoop> Hi
<Inoki> Hey guys, anyone can confirm something with Blackberries and Wacom tablets?
<Inoki> Hello?
<ramit> hello everyone !
<ramit> I am new here, and I don't really know how to use IRC
<ramit> Can anyone here me ?
<BluesKaj> ramit,  we can see you , yes
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> an old question... what some like ksensors i kde4?
<chencho9000> hi there and all the awesome people in the world
#kubuntu 2015-07-09
<murthy> what will happen if I uninstall ureadahead?
<murthy> seems I can remove it without removing the entire installation
<vbgunz> Kubuntu 14.10 update-grub does not find Windows 7 or another Kubuntu 15.04 installation. This used to be simple, now it feels impossible. Both Windows 7 and the Kubuntu 15.04 installations are working and I can boot them up but grub does not find them, any clues?
<mat619> Hi there, need your help: Due to suddenly terrible frame rates in many games over the last few weeks I decided yesterday to switch from fglrx-updates to radeon, just to try out which games work well and which don't. Used the standard driver selection tool (not sure what it's called on an english Kubuntu 15.04 install) to switch to radeon, rebooted, login dialog came up, logged in - black screen with cursor and only one of my last ru
<mat619> First bootup with radeon was terribly slow (over 5 minutes, compared to 30 s before) by the way. OK, reboot - shutdown takes another 5 minutes. Next time it comes up X fails to start altogether, log complains about no screens now. OK, I know that drill, so "sudo Xorg -configure" it is - or so I thought: X just segfaults at 0x0, all the time
<mat619> So... what to do now?
<amichair> is plasma 5.3.2 available on 15.04?
<amichair> does kubuntu still support backpots of kde point releases (e.g. plasma 5.3.2 on 15.04)?
<hateball> amichair: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3
<amichair> hateball: I don't see any mention of 5.3.2. That page looks a bit old.
<arnold> hi all
<valorie> amichair: yes, but they have been slow to get backported
<valorie> most work is going into getting wily ready
<valorie> more help packaging is always welcome
<amichair> valorie: ok, as long as backports are not abandoned :-)
<valorie> no, sgclark was working on them last I heard
<amichair> but it was very nice when they used to backport kde point releases within a day or two
<valorie> right, we need more help
<amichair> don't we all ;-)
<valorie> it's been a busy spring and summer
<valorie> yup
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Nilli> Is 14.04 stable enough to install for someone who won't be able to update or fix problems themselves? I can only help them maybe once or twice a year.
<lordievader> If you enable automatic updates sure.
<Nilli> Alright.
<alvin> Is "Google Hangouts" supposed to be working? (System Settings -> Online Accounts) I can't really follow. Facebook stopped supporting normal chat, but I don't know about Google.
<ahoneybun> alvin: it works, just add you Google account under Online Accounts
<alvin> Keeps crashing here
<ahoneybun> with KDE Telepathy?
<alvin> Yes, but it's goog to know that it should work :-)
<alvin> *good
<ahoneybun> alvin: don't forget to get the good updates with the backport PPA :)
<alvin> I have those
<ahoneybun> ok
<alvin> Wouldn't want to use Kubuntu without the official unoficcial backports.
<ahoneybun> get the latest software, yep
<murthy> Haudegen: hi
<diego___> Hello, I'm looking for help to fix my desktop and panels.
<diego___> I believe this has to do with plasma application, but I'm not sure.
<diego___> The problem is that the desktop went black and the taskbar in the bottom crashed;
<diego___> it's not there and can't be invoked with shortcuts.
<diego___> Thanks.
<murthy> diego___: hi
<diego___> murthy: Hi, I should have asked first if I'm in the right place?
<murthy> diego___: ya, I will help you
<murthy> diego___: are you able to open the task manager?
<murthy> diego___: do you know the keyboard shorcut to do that?
<diego___> I have a shortcut for System Activity.  Is that teh same one?
<diego___> murthy: I also have one with F2, I think it's the KRunner.
<murthy> diego___: ya open system activity
<murthy> diego___: can you see a process named plasmashell running?
<diego___> No.
<murthy> diego___: ok that the issue
<diego___> murthy: There's kcmshell5
<murthy> diego___: open the krunner and type plasmashell and press enter
<murthy> diego___: are you new to linux ?
<diego___> Not really.  But I haven't really had a formal instruction on the basics.
<diego___> So I just get around as I can.
<murthy> diego___: me too
<diego___> 4 years in ubuntu, and 1 with Kubuntu
<murthy> diego___: nice
<murthy> diego___: did you do what I said now?
<diego___> Oh, right
<diego___> That was it.
<diego___> It's an easy fix, but still get this bug often.  I'll file a bug.
<diego___> I mean report.
<diego___> Thanks.
<murthy> diego___: when does this happen?
<diego___> murthy:  I've tried to distinguish, but can't really point to it.  The closest I get is when I change the desktops too quickly.
<murthy> diego___: do you have a graphics card?
<diego___> murthy:  Sometimes I get a crash notification which allows me to restart it right then.
<diego___> But sometimes I don't so before today I was restarting the computer each time.
<diego___> murthy: I'm not sure.  I don't think so.
<murthy> diego___: using a laptop?
<diego___> murthy: yeah
<murthy> diego___: have you installed the binary drivers?
<diego___> murthy: no, I don't recall that.
<diego___> murthy: I actually don't know much about such topics, even though I've seen it mentioned often.
<murthy> diego___: there are two types of drivers for a graphics card
<murthy> diego___: one is open source which is given by linux
<murthy> diego___: the other is the binary one which is given by the graphics card company
<murthy> diego___: do you like to see if the driver given by the graphics card company is installed?
<murthy> diego___: Some times installing the driver given by the company solves the problem of plasma crashing
<diego___> murthy: I'd appreciate it.
<murthy> diego___: open the kickoff menu aka the start menu and search driver manager. open it
<Haudegen> murthy: I searched for files owned by root using: find $HOME -user root
<Haudegen> murthy: There is nothing Plasma related.
<murthy> Haudegen: so there are some files which are not yours?
<Haudegen> murthy: There are no alien files.  Everything is quite reasonable.
<diego___> murthy: I get a box:  Using Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode.
<diego___> murthy: I have a lenovo ideapad.
<Haudegen> murthy: I'll look at some other hosts in the evening.
<murthy> Haudegen: what about your graphics card driver?
<murthy> diego___: only one is shown?
<diego___> murthy: yup.  It has a checkbox.
<Haudegen> murthy: AMD open source driver on my current machine.  But I have the same issues on Nvidia graphics and Intel.
<murthy> Haudegen: all using the open source driver?
<Haudegen> murthy: Nvidia proprietary driver.
<murthy> Haudegen: ah
<murthy> Haudegen: In that case it must be a bug in plasma
<Haudegen> murthy: The crashes are somehow related to the use of Activities.
<murthy> Haudegen: yes
<murthy> Haudegen: thats a known atleast to me
<Haudegen> murthy: I use them a lot.  When I switch activities and desktops, Plasma likes to crash.
<murthy> Haudegen: kactivitymanager segfaults
<Haudegen> murthy: And pulls down plasma?
<murthy> Haudegen: very rare occasions i guess
<Haudegen> murthy: Activities are the reason why I can't change to another Window manager while waiting for Plasma 5 to stabilize.  That's a bummer. :)
<murthy> Haudegen: there is a file called libqt5sql.so. that is causing kactivitymanger to segfault
<Haudegen> murthy: Will this be fixed in 5.3.2?
<murthy> Haudegen: seems diego___ is facing the similar problem
<murthy> Haudegen: may be. I am not sure. I have to check the change log
<Haudegen> murthy: I have the same issues on six very different machines.  Desktops, laptops, cheap, expensive, ...
<Haudegen> murthy: It got a *lot* better with 5.3.1.  5.3.0 sometimes crashed with every single mouse click. :)
<murthy> Haudegen: I am facing even more of a problem. for me shutdown takes more thann 3 mins. we have to be patient. the bugs will be fixed soon
<diego___> murthy: Haudegen   I only use the desktops, but not activities.  I can look at it, if you don't mind guiding me.
<Haudegen> murthy: Yeah, the Plasma guys will sort it out.  But I'll stay on LTS even on desktops in the future.  That's for sure.
<murthy> diego___: no you said plasma crashes when you switch desktop right? Haudegen's plasma crashes when he switches activity, something might be common here
<Haudegen> diego___: Just configure some activities and change desktops and activities.  It doesn't matter if you use the mouse or the keyboard to do the switching.  It's somewhat unpredictable but the crashes will happen eventually.
<murthy> Haudegen: Its upto your requirements. If you own multiple computers, its better to have one LTS or debian stable
<Haudegen> murthy: That's correct.  But when the transition from KDE 3 to 4 happened, the newer KDE versions where a lot better, so I started using non-LTE + backports.  This combination was even more stable then LTS for desktop applications.
<Haudegen> murthy: I started the bad habit back then.
<murthy> Haudegen: ya, It was very well known that plasma5 frameworks 5 ... all are very new, so it is bound to bugs. you better have a stable install by side
<diego___> murthy: Haudegen: Yes, for me it's only desktops since I don't use the activities.  I created one to see if it happens more.
<Haudegen> murthy: Yes.  But when 14.10 came out, I didn't think about plasma 5.  I should have stayed on 14.04.
<murthy> diego___: Haudegen wait for some time, 5.3.2 is being backported to 15.04. update to it when it is available to see if this solves the issue, else we will file a bug
<diego___> murthy:  What about the drivers?  Would it be helpful for me to investigate and install proprietary drivers?
<Haudegen> Haudegen: I'm waiting for 5.3.2.  I even noted the scheduled release date in my calendar: 25.06.2015.  I really hope the backports will be available soon.  I'm working and living in KDE, the crashes are really annoying.  That's not ment to be critizism for the developers.
 * Haudegen is talking to himself.  Must be the heat.
<murthy> sorry I was on the phone
<lordievader> 5.3.2 should be coming soon to Vivid. It is already in Wily.
<murthy> diego___: yes. but the driver manager didn't show any other driver as available right?
<diego___> murthy: no.  Just the intel one..
<murthy> diego___: so there is not proprietary drivers available to be installed
<akasic> hi all, can anyone tell me how to enable vsync in with an nvidia gpu? in nvidia-settings there is no option for my 740m
<lordievader> akasic: You can enable it in for kwin. What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<akasic> 15.04
<akasic> but that is a card opton, very strange ill look, thn
<akasic> x
<lordievader> akasic: It should be in the nvidia x config too, I suppose.
<akasic> the option of kwin is for composition effects? i need for every 3d
<akasic> no, no vsync, sync to blanc, etc
<akasic> thnx anyway
<Haudegen> lordievader: My Wily VM is on 5.3.1 still.
<lordievader> Hmm... would it be in staging then... I thought it had landed already.
<mparillo> Haudegen: Have you upgraded recently? My wily is on 5.3.2 with no PPAs required.
<knightyyy> how can I view kde's logs?
<Haudegen> mparillo: I have an VM based on the Alpha 1 ISO.  No PPAs.
<Haudegen> mparillo: Fully updated.
<Haudegen> mparillo: Maybe my mirror is outdated (at.archive.ubuntu.com).  I'll try switching to the german mirror.
<Haudegen> mparillo: 218 updates after switching to the german mirror.
<lordievader> Haudegen: There you go ;)
<lordievader> So 5.3.2 is in the archives, right?
<mparillo> When I try to help people, I am usually the one learning. It never occurred to me that the mirrors would not be up-to-date. Yet another reason to try to help.
<Haudegen> lordievader: Yes it is.  And the mirrors are untrustworthy.
<lordievader> Haudegen: Phew, then my mind ain't going :)
<Haudegen> lordievader: I'm sorry for confusing you.
<lordievader> Haudegen: No worries ;)
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<AceKing> I use Witopia VPN service. I noticed today, when I connect to an openvpn server, it shows I'm connected, but if I check my IP address, it still shows my local IP. I've been using Witopia since 2010, and never had this problem. I tried rebuilding the ovpn files, and imported them again, still the same problem. Same problem on my PC, and laptop. Any ideas how to fix this?
<lordievader> AceKing: Can you pastebin the openvpn config?
<AceKing> lordievader: Sure.. Give me a minute
<AceKing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11850978/
<lordievader> AceKing: Do you get a new gateway pushed by the server?
<AceKing> lordievader: I'm not too sure
<lordievader> AceKing: Compare 'ip r' before you connect to the vpn with the output after you've connected.
<AceKing> lordievader: At the risk of sounding stupid, how do I check that
<lordievader> AceKing: You disconnect the vpn, open a terminal, run 'ip r', connect to the vpn, and run 'ip r' again.
<AceKing> lordievader: Ok, thank you
<AceKing> lordievader: Yes, it changed
<lordievader> The default gatway, or just a couple of routes?
<AceKing> a couple of routes
<lordievader> There is your problem then, the default gateway ain't changed ;)
<AceKing> lordievader: How can I fix it?
<lordievader> AceKing: Find out what the gateway should be, likely mentioned among the routes, and let openvpn set your default gatway to that.
<lordievader> Make sure the connection to the vpn server goes outside of the vpn tunnel.
<AceKing> lordievader: OK, one more thing... Is there an easy way to setup IPsec? When I go to add a VPN connection, it doesn't show as a choice
<lordievader> AceKing: With Strongswan, yes. Their documentation is rather good.
<AceKing> lordievader: Thank you for all your help. I appreciate it
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<AceKing> lordievader: If I can bother you once more... Here is how they say to setup a connection in Witopia. Of course it's not the same Kubuntu, and I can't seem to get it to work. If you would be so kind to point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it. https://www.witopia.net/support/setting-up-and-using-your-vpn/ubuntu-linux-ipsec-setup/
<Wazhai> Hi, I have a problem with Kubuntu 14.04 auto update, it doesn't auto check. I've set it in Software Sources to check for updates daily, but it doesn't. When I open Muon Update manager, it currently says last checked 1 day 20 hours ago. I think my PC needs to be turned on at a certain time of day for this to work. Does anyone know how to fix this? Also, Application update notifier is running in the system tray.
<tweak> hi. just curious what the easiest way is to automount drives on bootup so i don't have to open dolphin just to mount a drive ?
<tweak> also curious how to change the application laucher icon, as well as looking for my old plasma wallpaper that was a view of earth and space with constellations that you could zoom in/out and move around.
<tweakeroon> hi. just curious what the easiest way is to automount drives on bootup so i don't have to open dolphin just to mount a drive ? also curious how to change the application laucher icon, as well as looking for my old plasma wallpaper that was a view of earth and space with constellations that you could zoom in/out and move around.
<Wazhai> tweakeroon: you can set up automount using GUI with "gnome-disk-utility".  Select the disk, gears icon below, mount options, mount at startup
<tweakeroon> Wazhai: Thanks so much! Was about to edit fstab -_-
<tweakeroon> Wazhai: actually the mount options option is greyed out
<Wazhai> tweakeroon: hm, sorry, but I don't know. I can edit all of my partitions' mount options there
<Wazhai> maybe try running it as root?
<tweakeroon> Wazhai: good call, that did it. thank you xD
<Wazhai> glad to help :)
<tweakeroon> anyone have a clue as to how to change the kde laucher icon? the standard right click options->appearance->icon isnt there
<lordievader> Why use a Gnome utility when you have fstab...
<TNVolFan> Hey Guys and Girls, long time no see
<TNVolFan> sorry, been away taking care of some stuff
<lordievader> o/
<TNVolFan> I am having a bang up problem with my Belkin F5D8235 router, for some darn reason it keeps hanging up and I think the firmware has gone to crap on it.  I am trying to use openwrt to build a new firmware so I can put the custom build on it.
<TNVolFan> Hey Lordie..
<TNVolFan> Can you guys help me figure out what getopt belongs to?  I think its part of perl.  Its asking for that as a prereq of the openwrt to build.  I am not entirely sure tho.  the readme doesn't specify
<lordievader> Does your router support OpenWRT?
<TNVolFan> yep, sure does, well at least according to the site and the make menuconfig.  The router is a Belkin F5D8235-4 version 2.  On the make menuconfig, its listed as aRT3xxx and in the submenus its defined as Target Profile of Belkin F5D8235 v2
<TNVolFan> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start#belkin
<TNVolFan> i think I almost have the prereqs installed but its slightly confusing what the developer meant by his prereqs in the readme file.  I will excerpt only the prereqs they are calling for
<TNVolFan> According to the README file in the openwrt 15.05, it shows: You need to have installed gcc, binutils, bzip2, flex, python, perl, make,
<TNVolFan> find, grep, diff, unzip, gawk, getopt, subversion, libz-dev and libc headers.
<TNVolFan> well, darn, sorry about the scroll, ctrl V didn't work out lol
<TNVolFan> getopt is what is confuzzing me
<lordievader> TNVolFan: You probably want libc6-dev.
<TNVolFan> let me check that out in the package manager.  I wonder if getopt is a part of that dev package
<lordievader> getopt.h is in that package, and since you are building stuff ;)
<TNVolFan> maybe... just maybe you have a good point.  Let me give that a shot and see what happens..  the worst that could happen is the build fail....  Right?  LOL
<TNVolFan> looks like its already installed.  Let me give this a shot
<TNVolFan> I hope to goodness this build works LOL...  This Belkin has been locking up, half working, booting me off youtube on my smartTV and a whole buncha irritating stuff.  I am sure you would understand haha
<TNVolFan> What drives me crazy..  Belkin hasn't released a firmware since 2012 on that thing, sooo, figured I would explore other options
#kubuntu 2015-07-10
<Cosmophile> Okay, so my laptop has extremely high DPi
<Cosmophile> Everything in KDE was too tiny to work with
<Cosmophile> So I followed the directions here: https://community.kde.org/KDE/High-dpi_issues
<Cosmophile> I modified xorg.conf
<Cosmophile> And now, when I login, and KDE starts, I just see a black screen :(
<Cosmophile> My desktop doesnt load
<mparillo> Can you <ctrl> <alt> <F1> and get a shell prompt, and revert your xorg.conf?
<ajocean> hello
<suniel> hello
<suniel> i need lil help
<suniel> any one there
<bshah> pff left
<hangman13us> hey guys... anyone else struggling with Version 11.2.202.481 of the latest adobe flash player? Kubuntu 15.04 and the update fail to install... any clue?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<eew> Hello all
<lordievader> Hey eew
<eew> I use kubuntu for last 3 years, but I don't see myselfes as advanced user
<lordievader> And you want that to change?
<eew> I usually just install and use the system without of any fine tuning actions
<eew> :)
<eew> but know I would like to check the installed drivers
<eew> yes, I would like to change it :)
<eew> I installed a new system 6 weeks ago, and it works pretty slow
<eew> so, I would like to check the drivers
<lordievader> There are lots of drivers, see /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/kernel/drivers
<eew> my qustion is:
<lordievader> A slow system has little to do with drivers.
<AceKing> Hello everyone
<eew> my question is: which drivers is advisable to check after Kubuntu installation?
<lordievader> Hey AceKing
<lordievader> eew: Usually driver for your videocard, if the opensource ones do not suffice.
<BluesKaj> Hi again
<lordievader> Welcome back, BluesKaj
<eew> ok, I have
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader thanks
<AceKing> lordievader: I'm glad to see you are on this morning. You were helping me yesterday with my VPN.I have yet to resolve the problem. I've been racking my brain trying to get this going. I can connnect to the VPN, but still show my local address.
<eew> I have Intel card: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<lordievader> AceKing: Could you pastebin the output of 'ip r'?
<eew> which driver should be used for this graphic controller?  I couldn't fint it in google
<BluesKaj> eew, your intel gpu probly uses the i915 driver, which is already installed by default, and it should work fine as is.
<AceKing> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pokmbbiuv
<eew> BluesKaj, you are right: yevgeniy@yevgeniy-desktop:/boot$ lsmod | grep i915 i915                  808675  4  i2c_algo_bit           13197  1 i915 drm_kms_helper         55007  1 i915 drm                   255469  6 i915,drm_kms_helper video                  19475  1 i915
<BluesKaj> eew, then you're good to go
<eew> hm, what could be the reason that the machine is slow
<lordievader> AceKing: Your default gateway does change ;)
<lordievader> eew: What is the output of 'vmstat 1' when it gets slow?
<AceKing> lordievader: How can fix that? It is actually doing the same on my laptop.
<lordievader> AceKing: Anything not going to the 10.10.10.0/24 subnet should be going over the vpn.
<lordievader> AceKing: What do you mean?
<BluesKaj> eew, check your system monitor for akonadi-server and baloo daemons running
<AceKing> lordievader: When I check my IP on whatismyipaddress.com before I connect, it shows my local IP. After I connect, it still shows the same local IP, and my location
<lordievader> AceKing: According to your routes it should go over the vpn.
<BluesKaj> AceKing, an alternative is this stracker site, http://www.ip-tracker.org/
<BluesKaj> err tracker
<eew> the system is generally slow, I don't see any pics or downs in the performance
<eew> it is just slow :( , in the KDE it take sometimes seconds to open a window
<lordievader> eew: So what is the output of 'vmstat 1', just pastebin some 10 lines or so.
<eew> a have othe systems with the weaker hardware, also running 14.04 and they are working fine
<eew> sure: rocs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ------cpu-----  r  b   swpd   Frei Puffer  Cache   si   so    bi    bo   In   cs US SY ID WA st  0  1      0 2044704 304824 8030748    0    0     6    35   93   29 13  3 75  8  0  2  2      0 2049776 304824 8031716    0    0     0   984 1036 3738  2  0 83 15  0  0  1      0 2047976 304824 8033552    0    0     0  1200  864 3960  2  1 79 19  0  0  1      0 2047232 30
<lordievader> !paste | eew
<ubottu> eew: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Could you pastebin it, posting it here directly makes it unreadable.
<eew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11855448/plain/
<AceKing> lordievader: OK, now it shows it changes. That is crazy that it will not change on www.whatismyipaddress.com. I am clearing the browser when I check it.
<lordievader> AceKing: That one is probably caching things.
<AceKing> lordievader: Not to sound stupid, but it can see my actual location, even though I am going through a VPN?
<lordievader> eew: Your machine is quite idle.
<lordievader> eew: What are it's specs?
<eew> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770S CPU @ 3.10GHz, 16G memory,
<eew> Linux 3.16.0-41-generic
<eew> KDE 4.13.2
<lordievader> How can that be slow when it is idling?
<eew> yevgeniy@yevgeniy-desktop:/boot$ uname -a Linux yevgeniy-desktop 3.16.0-41-generic #57~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 18 18:01:50 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<lordievader> 10-20% io wait ain't that bad.
<film> hello people
<lordievader> o/
<eew> KDE applications like Kile, Libreoffice, Ocular are stocking and hanging
<eew> :(
<lordievader> eew: Could you run 'vmstat 1' for a bit longer and pastebin more output?
<eew> sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11855493/plain/
<eew> I need to leave for a while
<eew> will be back in 5 minutes
<lordievader> In the beginning he did have a lot of blocked processes, it is probably his disk.
<film> what commands are used to check and see if you have the correct up date and upgrade?
<lordievader> film: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<clivejo_> lordievader: anything in kernel logs?
<eew> I am back
<lordievader> clivejo_: ?
<clivejo_> regarding eew box being slow?
<film> lordievader: thanks
<lordievader> eew: In the beginning of your latest post you have a lot of blocked processes, you should check your disk.
<lordievader> clivejo_: Everything is probably fine, just that disk access is slow.
<lordievader> eew: You should do a smart check.
<lordievader> Slow disks are usually a sign of read errors or bad sectors.
<clivejo_> and probably total failure :/
<film> i've installed  kubuntu 15.04 latest version which is 32 bit , I want and need 64 bit,is it possible to switch to it in terminal?
<lordievader> film: Easiest way is to reinstall.
<eew> clivejo: I don't see anything suspicios in the kernel log
<clivejo_> eew: try what lordievader suggested, sounds like a disk on its last legs
<film> lordievader: you men re download 64 bit instead of 32 bit?
<lordievader> film: Yes.
<film> oh nooo
<lordievader> eew: Install smarmontools and pastebin the output of 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda'.
<film> right now its working and updating, but real slow
<eew> lordievader: ok, I am on it
<wrapper> hey guys - very hard to post bug in 15.04 application launcher - can't change size of menu.
<BluesKaj> eew, using any encryption or fancy file system ?
<film> lordievader: thanks
<eew> not
<eew> just ext4
<lordievader> Ext4 recently got encryption capabilities too :P
<wrapper> ubuntu launchpad won't accept it
<wrapper> In an upgrade and fresh install of Kubuntu 15.04,  it is no longer possible to resize the application menu.
<wrapper> Ko, will check later if any advice ..
<eew> lordievader:  https://goo.gl/S4hWYa
<eew> above is the output from the  smartctl
<lordievader> On the sdd is your system?
<eew> yes
<lordievader> The disk is fine by the by. But having an ssd being slow is even stranger.
<eew> agree :)
<lordievader> eew: What is the output of 'sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda', you might need to install hdparm first.
<eew> sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<eew> test
<eew> Timing cached reads:   22862 MB in  2.00 seconds = 11447.53 MB/sec
<eew> Timing buffered disk reads: 742 MB in  3.01 seconds = 246.89 MB/sec
<eew> it looks fine for me
<lordievader> It does.
<softexpert> hello, anybody knows when the latest KDE frameworks will be made available?
<soee_> what vesions exactly
<soee_> ?
<softexpert> 15.04
<soee_> i was asking abut frameworks version :)
<softexpert> 5.12.0 - just got published on kde.org
<lordievader> When it gets packaged it will likely first go to Wily and then be backported to Vivid.
<softexpert> which can be translated to what delay? (an approximation is OK)
<soee_> there is no any known dae i think :)
<softexpert> well, not exactly what I expected but thank you anyway ...
<soee_> softexpert: we have very few packagers
<soee_> and now priority is backoprt of Plasma 5.3.2 to vivid and that causes some problems
<softexpert> soee_ : from a simple user's point of view: the pace of backporting is perceived to be 5 -10 times slower than with the previous versions; will this be temporary?
<soee_> softexpert: can't say, usualy bugfix releases backorts are not so hard to work on. This one was different and it shows we never knew what can happen.
<softexpert> soee_ : ok, thank you for your time!
<soee_> sure thing :) the magic person that we should thank for her hard work on packaging is Scarlett :)
<lordievader> The delay will likely be 'until when sgclark has time'...
<hay207> hi guys, do the opensource radeon driver support hydrid cards?
<hay207> i try to install but refuses
<akasic> hi, i just looked in nvidia-settings an no vsync options for my 740m are there, is there any trick (like primusrun) to enable in front of the app command, or any way to switch it on? thnx
<BluesKaj> akasic, which kubuntu release are you running ?
<akasic> 15.04
<akasic> with 346.59
<BluesKaj> akasic, look in system settings>display&monitor>compositor>tearing prevention/vsync drop down
<akasic> recommended drivers, updated last kernel, no vsync, adaptative sync or related in nvidia-settings. installing bumblebee just ends always in a black screen
<akasic> well, one sec, because now i get errors opening system settings
<akasic> i tried it yesterday that solution, only works for composition desktop
<BluesKaj> use nvidia-prime package for intel and nvidia hybrid gpus on 15.04
<BluesKaj> it might work
<akasic> well, ill try it now again and ill comment after the reboot. yes, i can switch them correctly
<BluesKaj> ak dunno if prime uses the 346 driver tho
<yossarianuk> is anyone else having a hard time using the ubuntu apt mirrors (UK)  today ?
<TJ-> yossarianuk: Known issue, check #ubuntu-mirrors for more details
<yossarianuk> TJ-: cheers
<regedit> what do I need to know / keep in mind if i want to get the latest Nvidia drivers?
<regedit> what are the steps to take the day it breaks kernel (or the day the kernel breaks it)
<akasic> hi, i just restarted (had to nm cache due to black screen), went to screen in system settings, activated vsync with compositing, and my rendering for some app its still without vsync
<akasic> sorry mv cache
<akasic> anyway, thnx for the help, if anyone knows how to activate vsync, plz tell me (option lacking in nvidia-settings)
<TJ-> regedit: as the kernel's internal symbols change some versions of proprietary (out-of-kernel) drivers may fail to build as a result, and need minor patching to fix up. This is a common issue with newer kernels and Nvidia drivers
<regedit> hm
<regedit> problem is the recommended (k)ubuntu drivers are quirky too...
<TJ-> regedit: what is 'quirky' ?
<TJ-> akasic: is that setting not on the "OpenGL Settings" tab for the X screen?
<regedit> for example the recommended proprietary 346 has an issue (in multi-monitor?) where the mouse disappears at edge of screen
<regedit> also vsync is ever elusive
<AceKing> lordievader: If you're still here, I found my VPN problem. I had to disable IPV6.
<TJ-> regedit: I'm using 346; not noticed that... which edge?
<regedit> TJ-: top, of the HDMI (external) monitor
<TJ-> regedit: I've got 6 monitors on 4 X screens; don't see that
<yossarianuk> regedit:  this highlights a problem I keep mentioning and it one of the things holding back Ubuntu (and other distros) from the desktop.
<yossarianuk> It is madness that Ubuntu do not offer the latest Nvidia driver by default - i.e a package that always has the latest stable version. The version in 15.04 was the latest upon release, it wasn't a week or so later
<yossarianuk> They stick with a version of the Nvidia driver with known bugs and that doesn't support the latest hardware in the name of stability - i.e keep a known buggy version. They should at least offer the latest IMO, its not like the Ubuntu devs can fix the driver as its closed source.
<yossarianuk> People running Ubuntu 12.04 or 14.04 will have a worse time playing games on Steam than those of 14.10/15.04 unless they have manually installed the driver from nvidia.com (but this opens up a world of potential issues also).
<yossarianuk> (just my 2 pennies on this subject)
<lordievader> AceKing: Hehe ;)
<regedit> i hear ya yossarianuk
<AceKing> lordievader: I appreciate your patience, and help. At least we know the fix.
<TJ-> yossarianuk:  you make it sound so simple, but it isn't
<lordievader> AceKing: Sure, no problem.
<regedit> also (i may have asked about this once before) is it ok/safe / how do i install mysql in kubuntu? there seems to be some mysql already installed, for akonadi purposes as far as i can tell
<yossarianuk> TJ-: building a new package takes about 15 mins. Keeping an older package (that is known to be broken and doesn't support latest h/w  is silly imo - sure keep a version the same but at least always offer the latest.
<yossarianuk> if someone buys a new nvidia card then probably cannot run ubuntu for 6 months unless they manually install the binary driver
<lordievader> regedit: Client or server?
<TJ-> yossarianuk: Wrong. The packages change, and sometimes require a *lot* of work to maintain upgrades
<yossarianuk> (by the time that is explained a newbie has already removed Linux and gone back to Windows I fear)
<yossarianuk> sure they change... It would be best if somehow the .deb merely automated downloading the latest .RUN nvidia binary, then the devs wouldn't have to do much
<regedit> lordievader: uh, either/both?
<TJ-> yossarianuk: I'm one of those devs; believe me, it's not that simple
<yossarianuk> I've mantained a PPA with nvidia and the same debian folder pretty much worked for several versions.
<lordievader> regedit: sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<yossarianuk> i. .340 .346 ,etc etc - I know what is inviolved.
<regedit> lordievader: i see this installed: mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.6.24, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64)
<TJ-> yossarianuk: so you've had to manage the split with uvm
<regedit> lordievader: mysql-client-core-5.6 and mysql-server-core-5.6
<lordievader> regedit: So you have both already?
<yossarianuk> TJ-: yes, that was the main difference - I was aware as I also build the nvidia package in Arch (for rt kernel)
<regedit> lordievader: and the server (daemon) mysqld  Ver 5.6.24-0ubuntu2 for debian-linux-gnu on x86_64 ((Ubuntu))
<regedit> lordievader: these seem to come installed with kubuntu, i think for akonadi
<yossarianuk> obviously 'i'm' o.k - but want it possible for anyone to have the latest version if they wish (easily)
<TJ-> yossarianuk: for folks who want later versions there's the xorg-edgeres PPA, along with the HardWare Enablement packages
<regedit> i actually tried the xorg edgers for a bit
<lordievader> yossarianuk: They do, they can simply download the latest from the nVidia website.
<regedit> the driver was behaving OK-ish, but then i realized you have to switch *everything* to their repo...
<regedit> so i uninstalled the edgers driver
<BluesKaj> I don't understand spending 400 bucks on higher end gpu for gaming on linux when you can buy a gaming console for the same price
<regedit> lordievader: what should i do in this case? is it ok/safe to install mysql proper? should i uninstall this existing mysql "core" ?
<regedit> you can buy 4 ouyas too
<lordievader> regedit: If you install mysql-server you get everthing you need.
<lordievader> everything*
<regedit> lordievader: i can install that safely alongside these mysql-cores?
<lordievader> regedit: Yes, mysql server uses that package itself.
<lordievader> It depends on it.
<regedit> ok
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: some people do 3d modelling, etc
<yossarianuk> regedit: exactly my issue with xorg-edgers
<yossarianuk> i.e I just wanted the nvidia driver update - I wanted the rest of my system  to remain stable.. not upgrade xorg, etc as well (may as well be using arch if you upgrade lots of components)
<yossarianuk> anyway - this is my minor niggle for the desktop
<yossarianuk> its not just kubuntu/ubuntu - most other distros its the same.
<yossarianuk> Really if nvidia offered a apt repo that would be better
<yossarianuk> (or just opensourced their driver)
<lordievader> Heh, why would they do that.
<regedit> as linus famously said...
<regedit> <love and tolerance> YOU NVIDIA!
<TJ-> You have to remember the Nvidia driver on Linux is the same one used on Windows, with a kernel wedge between to managed the interface differences, so unlikely it would be open-sourced
<regedit> is there at least some sort of roadmap / blog / mailing list etc. i can follow to see where things are holding for the next ubuntu-supported recommended nvidia drivers?
<kaiserA> Hi, I think I might have broken something
<Kaiser> Hi, I think I bongled up, kde isn't starting and this is after a resintal of the OS, I just get a black screen with the cursor. Any ideas?
<TJ-> regedit: which kubuntu release are you using?
<Kaiser>  15
<BluesKaj> Kaiser,  ctl+alt+F1-F6 , update and upgrade
<Kaiser> Ok, trying it
<Kaiser> Yeah, what confused me the most is the fact it just didn't work even after a resintal.
<regedit> TJ-: 15.04
<Kaiser> Also I do t know how to switch WM from the command line so I can't just try and see if i3 works
<BluesKaj> Kaiser,  offhand , do you know which graphics card?
<Kaiser> It's an amd something something, I don't really remember the number but it wasn't anything to big
<Kaiser> R7 something
<BluesKaj> radeon maybe
<Kaiser> Yeah
<TJ-> regedit: you can download the packages manually from the xorg-edgers PPA archive, by selecting the version you want (349, 352) and the within the version directory, pick the .deb files that match the architecture (e.g. amd64) and release (15.04), then install them locally using "dpkg -i"
<TJ-> regedit: start from here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/n/
<BluesKaj> usually the xserver-xorg-video-ati drive will get a desktop
<Kaiser> Ok, I'll try that out if after the reboot it still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> driver
<regedit> TJ-: see the PPA page "== Important notice ==This PPA is currently meant to be used as a whole. Please do _not_ individually install packages from it, add it to your sources and let your package manager pull in every update. The packages here build against each other and compile different features based on whats available at build time. Do not assume that because it lets you install a DDX with just the driver and libdrm update that it
<regedit> will work..."
<regedit> * WARNING: Do not use this PPA with the precise X backport stacks, aka if you fresh install of 12.04.2 or newer...
<regedit> unless "or newer" refers to newer of precise (12) only
<regedit> still previous notice is quite scary
<lordievader> Running new stuff on very old software IS scary.
<TJ-> regedit: that doesn't affect the nvidia drivers; only the Xorg stack
<regedit> TJ-: oh?? is that so?
<regedit> that is good news!
<regedit> so i can haz use the xorg-edgers nvidia drivers then? coooool!
<TJ-> regedit: the reason for the warning is that the xorg drivers are heavily intertwined. Originally it didn't include nvidia drivers but they're almost essential now so are included to ensure wide testing before hitting the main repos
<TJ-> regedit: Yes... I'm currently writing a simple bash script - if you can wait for it - that automates the fetching
<regedit> TJ-: waiting totally patiently
<Kaiser> Ok,mupdating done, rebooted and still the same black screen with a cursor. So how do I get those packages on the command line?
<Kaiser> Ok, I gave up with kde, downloaded i3 how do I start it from the command line?
<Kaiser> Hello?
<rodolfojcj> hello
<Kaiser> How do I start a different wm from the command line?
<Kaiser> Because kde isn't working and I have i3 installed
<rodolfojcj> review if the system has some commands available like kdm, lightdm or startx
<rodolfojcj> some time ago I used kdm, but my system now has lightdm
<rodolfojcj> I use Debian/Ubuntu based systems
<Kaiser> Only starts did something, and it took me back to the black screen
<Kaiser> Startx Pardon me
<rodolfojcj> ok
<rodolfojcj> review the log files
<Kaiser> Where are they?
<rodolfojcj> in my system I have mainly /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log and /var/log/syslog
<rodolfojcj> some of them may require supueruser privileges, so you could use sudo command
<rodolfojcj> and some kind of command like less, vim, view or nano
<rodolfojcj> I would use less
<rodolfojcj> I mean something like this command: sudo less /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<rodolfojcj> also, it could be useful to know if i3 uses some specific log file
<Kaiser> Holly crap they are huge
<rodolfojcj> go to the end
<Kaiser> I do t even know how to start it
<Kaiser> Ok
<Kaiser> I'm giving up, Iis there a way to force the OS to use another wm from the start?
<Kaiser> I'll just download gnome Ubuntu and be done with it. Bye
<rodolfojcj> bye
<BluesKaj> another satisfied customer :-)
<BluesKaj> plasma problems are turning potential users away from kubuntu I'm afraid , it's unfortunate that the many drastic changes  aren't mature enough for a stable OS
<regedit> shouldt he have done sudo systemctl restart sddm?
<TJ-> regedit: It appears to work for me at least! It's a bash shell script, I have it in "/usr/local/bin/" ... once downloaded put it where you want and don't forget to "chmod a+x ..." to make it executable, then run it   https://iam.tj/projects/misc/wget_nvidia_drivers.bash
<BluesKaj> regedit,  or sudo systemctl enable sddm...guess we should ahve suggested that, but I had my own problem with nvidia drivers to solve here
<BluesKaj> too bad systemd doesn't init sddm by default
<regedit> TJ-: thanks!
<regedit> TJ-: wow that's quite a script
<regedit> last time i tried, i added the xorg-edgers PPA and suddenly their latest drivers were showing up in Driver Manager
<regedit> does that have a similar effect TJ-?
<TJ-> regedit: No. all the script does is fetch the nvidia packages
<TJ-> regedit: It uses dpkg to install them, but they're not in apt's lists
<regedit> is it problematic to add their PPA if all i want is the nvidia stuff? or will that cause conflicts & issues with getting other stuff from their repo as well
<TJ-> why are you adding the PPA?
<regedit> TJ-: last time that's the instructions i found online to do, and thereafter the xorg-edgers drivers showed up in kubuntu's Driver Manager GUI
<regedit> which is merely cool
<TJ-> regedit: Thats' why I said not to add the xorg-edgers PPA else along with the drivers showing up in a pretty GUI/apt, other packages will get upgraded that you don't want
<regedit> right ok
<regedit> alright then, your bash script it is
<TJ-> regedit: This script just automates the task of manually downloading the correct nvidia packages from the web server that hosts that PPA's files, but without adding the PPA to apt's source lists
<regedit> right, which is super cool actually!
<BluesKaj> interesting TJ-, but i just install the recommended driver with apt. My 8400gs nvidia card is just entry level so it's hard to muck it up.
<BluesKaj> except on debian jessie
<regedit> uh, bit of a hitch here with plasmashell
<regedit> i just recovered from a problem where .cache/ksys<wtvr>5 was owned by root
<regedit> now things are a bit better, but no widgets and taskbar
<regedit> with main K menu thingy icon
<regedit> how do i restore that again please?
<lordievader> Sounds like you opened gui apps with sudo.
<regedit> maybe...
<regedit> but right now find ~ -not -user regedit returns nothing
<regedit> nor find ~ -not -group regedit
<regedit> what were the other things to do to restore sanity to plasmashell?
<regedit> delete .cache completely?
<regedit> but it's all chowned and chgrped to me
<regedit> anyone...please?
<lordievader> !patience | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<regedit> TJ-: do i need to uninstall nouveau first?
<regedit> TJ-: or do i just go ahead and let it install all the debs it downloaded
<TJ-> regedit: The nvidia packages blacklist nouveau
<regedit> TJ-: what does blacklisting mean, it takes care of removing them or something?
<TJ-> regedit: "/etc/modprobe.d/" controls what modules can be loaded, what options they are passed, and so on. Blacklisting means a module is prevented from loading
<regedit> ahh i see ok
<regedit> TJ-: also there's nvidia-settings and whatitcalled... nvidia-power?
<regedit> prime
<regedit> nvidia-prime, aren't those needed too?
<BluesKaj> 2optimus gpu system /
<BluesKaj> err optimus
<regedit> TJ-: also sudo dpkg -i . breaks with dpkg-split: error: error reading .: Is a directory
<TJ-> regedit: hmmm, that's a good point, I'll add support for that
<regedit> TJ-: perhaps sudo dpkg -i *.deb ?
<regedit> TJ-: are those nvidia-* things i mentioned actually dependencies? i got some dependency problems at the end of the script
<regedit> in fact i think they all failed due to unmet dependencies
<regedit> nvidia-352 depends on dkms; however: Package dkms is not installed.
<regedit> nvidia-352 depends on linux-libc-dev; however: Package linux-libc-dev is not installed.
<regedit> and so forth
<TJ-> regedit: I think I forgot to add -r
<regedit> TJ-:  ah leme try that, is it ok to rerun the script over & over?
<TJ-> regedit: Yes, it should read "  sudo dpkg -ri ."
<TJ-> regedit: Yes, if files are already downloaded it won't fetch them again
<regedit> TJ-: and its ok if it re-installs them or whatevr?
<TJ-> actually -R not -r
<regedit> ok
<regedit> TJ-: hm same errors
<TJ-> regedit: Ahh, I thought your system would already have DKMS installed. "sudo apt-get install dkms"
<regedit> ok
<regedit> is that something that helps with package dependencies?
<BluesKaj> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<regedit> looks like apt-get -f install needs to happen after the dpkg command?
<BluesKaj> regedit,  did you sudo dpkg --configure -a , first?
<BluesKaj> then run -f install
<regedit> BluesKaj: uh, no not that i know of..
<regedit> alright well i ran all those commands now and i think things went ok this time round
<regedit> im'a reboot and see what happens
<BluesKaj> regedit,  normally that's what i do with dependency problems the configrue -a command then the -f install
<BluesKaj> ok
<regedit> thanks
<TJ-> I'll add to the script to ensure dkms is installed
 * regedit installs weechat-curses for when things go horribly wrong and need to switch to ctrl+alt+F1
<regedit> TJ-: awesome
<regedit> alright here goes..
<regedit> lo and behold, i am using weechat-curses...
<TJ-> regedit: it worked then?
<regedit> when i reached the login screen my monitors flashed off to black and remain that way
<regedit> tried sudo systemctl restart sddm few times, didnt help..
<TJ-> regedit: did you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? It may contain entries for nouveau
<regedit> checking
<regedit> TJ-: can't find the word nouveau in there
<regedit> i do see some intel and some nvidia though
<TJ-> regedit: Does the PC have low/hi power GPUs, and need nvidia-prime too?
<regedit> TJ-: oh, i didnt install those nvidia-* things i myswlf mentioned
<regedit> my system does have 1 embedded intel 4000, and (i guess discrete) nvidia 610M
<regedit> should i reboot or can i just restart sddm now?
<regedit> now that i installed nvidia-settings and nvidia-prime (and related)
<TJ-> nvidia-prime comes from the standard archive, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime"
<regedit> yup did that
<regedit> i saw it re-do the DKMS thing
<regedit> shall i reboot now?
<TJ-> probably easiest, yes
<regedit> k
<regedit> aha! well that worked
<regedit> but owww my eyes, fonts too tiny
<regedit> dpi wrong much?
<BluesKaj> hi res maybe small fonts as default
<regedit> what do i need to fix, the res? the dpi? the fonts?
<BluesKaj> system settings>application appearance
<regedit> Application Style?
<regedit> cant find anything relevant there...
<BluesKaj> regedit,  sorry I'm on debian atm , look for the fonta by pssing your cursor over the application icons in sys settings , i9t's there
<BluesKaj> they keep changingf system settings so often it's hard to remember
<regedit> BluesKaj: so the issue in this situation is really that the fonts are out of proportion? not the nvidia drivers something?
<BluesKaj> the fonts and dpi , plus check your resolution
<regedit> resolution matches the monitor's capacity
<regedit> dpi is usually 96, no?
<regedit> so if those 2 check out, it's the fonts?
<regedit> weird
<BluesKaj> if you have a regular desktop monitor and the fonts are too small then the resolution might be very high
<BluesKaj> or you have a high res screen on your laptop
<regedit> well this monitor is supposed to be 1650x1080
<regedit> both resolutions fill the monitor's official capacity
<BluesKaj> check dispaly and monitor in sys settinds
<regedit> ye i've been dancincg around there all this time now...
<regedit> where does the config for System Settings > Fonts get saved? i wanna check what i used to have before reformatting
<BluesKaj> dunno i just use sytem settings to find what I need and change it there
<TJ-> regedit: I've had issues where DPI is calculated wrongly with rotated monitors. Each display *should* provide its physical dimensions to the driver in the EDID block that tells the driver what resolutions the monitor supports.
<TJ-> regedit: first thing to check is "xrandr -q"
<regedit> TJ-: it looks like resolutions are fine, just proportions thereafter are tiny... checking
<regedit> yup, checks out
<regedit> laptop display is 1366x768       60.1*+ and external monitor is 1680x1050      60.0*+
<TJ-> yeah... but the proportions are *calcualted* by dividing the dimensions by the resolutions
<TJ-> regedit: HDMI-0 connected primary 1200x1920+0+0 right (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 518mm x 324mm   <<<<<<< 518 x 324
<regedit> VDS1 connected primary 1366x768+0+576 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 309mm x 173mm
<regedit> missing *L at beginning
<regedit> HDMI1 connected 1680x1050+1366+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 474mm x 296mm
<BluesKaj> of course I use a large screen plasma/monitor ...linux is much better at handling res and and fonts than Windows...much more flexibility with the options on linux
<regedit> the 1st one is the laptop monitor of my Lenovo U410. 2nd is an Acer X223W LCD
<TJ-> regedit: so 1366/309  ~= 112dpi
<regedit> hm
<regedit> how does this work, is there a per-monitor DPI setting anywhere?
<regedit> wouldnt the manufacturer specify what the right DPIs should be?
<TJ-> regedit: It's calculated
<TJ-> 1366 / (309 / 25.4) =~ 112 DPI
<TJ-> 1680 / (474 / 254.4) ~= 90 DPI
<TJ-> !typo!
<regedit> so what does that mean then
<TJ-> I discovered a bug where if a screen is rotated, the calculation goes wrong, in that it uses the new horizontal pixels (that was the vertical) but still uses the original horizontal width, resulting in some pretty weird and enlarged rendering
<TJ-> regedit: do both displays look as if the characters are too small, or only one of them?
<regedit> TJ-: does it count if i move the window back & forth between them?
<regedit> it looks small in both it seems
<TJ-> regedit: OK, that sounds more like the overall desktop DPI setting might need adjusting, assuming the theme/fonts are set to default currently
<regedit> by now i increased/decreased them back & forth several times, funny thing is somethings look better some look worse...
<TJ-> Are you forcing the font DPI?
<regedit> currently yes (as mentioned, twiddling back & forth continuously trying to find what works
<regedit> i think forcing 96 + increasing the font sizes by 2pt each makes things rather sane-ish
<regedit> it's just weird that it boils down to that combo... is something *else* wrong and i'm just placing a bandaid on the issue?
<TJ-> regedit: hard for us to imagine, but that value ought to be set to make the monitor with the smallest fonts most comfortable
<TJ-> I'm using all1920x1200 screens so the DPI calc is constant, but I wonder if it is because you've got 2 monitors with such different DPIs its finding it difficult to pick a happy medium
<BluesKaj> that's it for me ...calling it a day, later
<regedit> hm
<regedit> how come Windows figures this out somehow?..
<regedit> what do they do, variable DPI per screen maybe?
<regedit> or the average/difference between all dpis?
<regedit> so i should take the middle between 90 and 112? that is roughly 96 isnt it
<regedit> well 101 really
<kbroulik> is driver manager not released along with 15.04, or how do I get hold of proprietary nvidia driver?
<kbroulik> ok, seems kubuntu-driver-manager wasnt installed here but I wonder whether it comes by default
<krytarik> kbroulik: It's a recommend of 'kubuntu-desktop', yes.
<kbroulik> krytarik: ok thanks
<z4g47> hi, i need help with my sound card
#kubuntu 2015-07-11
<cup_god> Hello!
<cup_god> Can anyone tell me when plasma 5.4 will be available on arch?
<soee_> cup_god: this is not arch support channel
<DrJ> I managed to get two stick notes shortcuts next to the kubuntu start button in the taskbar
<DrJ> how the heck do I get rid of these
<DrJ> anyone?
<DrJ> eh, nvm
<DrJ> just figured it out
<TNVolFan> lordie, are you around
<TNVolFan> im just doing some playing this evening.  I have Kub installed into a VM(VirtualBox)  What I need is for my wlan0 to show up as the primary network interface, but not sure how to pull that off.
<TNVolFan> anyone have an idea on that one?
<TNVolFan> I can obviously mess with the virtual machine settings and pick the bridged adaptor for my atheros wireless card, but for some reason, even after the reboot it doesn't show up as the interface
<JohnnySparkles> Hi everyone, I'm seeing an issue with Kubuntu 15 and moving horizontally. I've done a quick search and haven't found anything but it may be that I'm not describing it properly...
<JohnnySparkles> when I try to reposition a window horizontally it gets stuck at a certain point. Can anyone recall an issue like this being reported?
<valorie> JohnnySparkles: not that I've heard
<JohnnySparkles> hmm. ok.
<JohnnySparkles> I had a quick look for kde issues too.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Nilli_> I have a dual boot win7/kubuntu machine with a partition I'd like to share between the OSs. I'm in Kubuntu 14.04 and used the KDE Partition Manager software to create the partition with NTFS file system. I also use multiple users on the computer and I noticed that the partition was automatically mounted at /media/user1/label/ which made it unreadable for user2.
<lordievader> Nilli_: Let fstab mount it somewhere.
<Nilli_> To deal with this I opened up KDE Partition Manager again and set the partition to mount at /mnt/data/ (a folder I created with sudo) and now it won't mount the partition at all, saying "mount: unknown filesystem type 'NTFS'"
<Nilli_> The problem is that the filesystem type is automatically detected with KDE Partition Manager so I can't change it to lowercase
<Nilli_> Can I simply edit fstab or will I miss some hidden Kubuntu mumbojumbo? (I'm usually using Gentoo)
<lordievader> Nilli_: What is the output of 'sudo parted /dev/sda print'?
<lordievader> !paste | Nilli_
<ubottu> Nilli_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Nilli_: And yes, just let fstab mount it for you.
<Nilli_> sudo parted /dev/sda print http://paste.ubuntu.com/11860210/
<Nilli_> Thanks, I modified fstab manually. If I don't come back it probably worked.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<naftilos76> Hi, i am in kubuntu 15.04 and everytime i use grsync to sync some code with my vps i get a warning in grsync "Pass a valid window to KWallet::Wallet::openWallet()."
<naftilos76> However the sync is done without me having to enter any password
<naftilos76> I i do that in a terminal i have to enter the password everytime
<naftilos76> In kubuntu 14.04 i used to get a window in which i entered my public key passphrase once
<naftilos76> Can anybody guess how that can be done in 15.04?
<kang_> hello
<lordievader> naftilos76: If you run it from the terminal anyways why not use regular rsync?
<naftilos76> lordievader: because i use grsync and this is the way i want to keep doing it. Changing between different sync settings or source/destination will be a pain in the neck. I like terminal but not that much :-).
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, why not just try lordievader's suggestion just once to see if it works for you. Afterall you're asking for help
<naftilos76> BluesKaj, my second line referred exactly that. I used terminal to do the same thing just by copying the command line from grsync. As i said, it works fine except that i have to enter my passphrase everytime!
<lordievader> naftilos76: Configure your ssh connections ;)
<naftilos76> you mean in ssh conf?
<lordievader> naftilos76: ~/.ssh/config, yes.
<BluesKaj> naftilos76,  you could always do sudo visudo and add; yourusername  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL , to the sudoers
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The sudoers file has very little to do with this issue.
<lordievader> Besides, this is very bad advice.
<BluesKaj> it's not advice, it's merely a suggestion
<naftilos76> BluesKaj, thanks but i have already added my specific commands list in /etc/sudoers.d/ . This would however help me with not having to enter my pass every now and then!
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  it won't work for other users if that's what you're worried about
<lordievader> That is not what I'm worried about. It is simply a bad idea.
<BluesKaj> oh nm ...everyone is so paranoid
<est31> hi there
<est31> I'm wondering about http://askubuntu.com/questions/437635
<est31> there is an answer which quotes one of the baloo devs stating there isnt a "disable" button anymore
<est31> does that mean that the Indexing-Enabled=false wont work anymore?
<est31> bringing my system to a state where I cant even ctrl+alt+f1 log in and kill that bastard but have to sysrq is clearly not what I'd expect from a program
<est31> I mean at this state im not even sure its that tool
<est31> and I cant be, so I have to point my finger to the usual suspect
<lordievader> est31: You can set it to index about nothing.
<est31> lordievader, how is that doable?
<lordievader> It's somewhere in the systemsettings.
<lordievader> Give me a sec, upgraded to 15.04 just now.
<est31> There is an enable/disable button again
<est31> stackexchange cant keep up to date :(
<WhitePelican> after installing kubuntu desktop version 15.04, I noticed Gwenview was badly broken. I know it has been reported but I wonder if anyone has any idea when it will be fixed
<cofo> What is the command to see the path on my terminal?
<cofo> if i do cd Downloads I wanna see the path so i can open file explorer
<lawn> pwd
<cofo> thanks i forget that
<lawn> np
<cofo> it's not work: nautilus --browser $pwd
<lawn> what file are you trying to open
<murthy> cofo: $pwd mean a variable, not the output of the command pwd as far as I know
<lawn> correct he'd have to put backticks around it to use it like that
<murthy> lawn: ya
<murthy> cofo: try nautilus --browser `pwd`
<cofo> if it's work no more try
<lawn> nautilus --browser `pwd`/FILENAME
<lordievader> Or: nautilus --browser $(pwd)
<lawn> Or: nautilus --browser ./
<lawn> lol
<lordievader> Yes, that'll work too.
<finetundra> hey everybody, I was wondering how I would port a windows cursor pack to kubuntu. Any ideas?
<ShalokShalom> finetundra: its already packaged maybe :)
<finetundra> Dangit man, I was just talking to you in #kde. What do you mean by that?
<finetundra> ShalokShalom: so what is it that you mean by "it's already packaged maybe" ?
<ShalokShalom> finetundra: its maybe available in software center or as ppa
<ShalokShalom> you already take a look for it on kde-look ?
<finetundra> hmm, no I haven't. Good point
<finetundra> nothing
<Alpha256> Anybody know when/if Plasma 5.3.2 will land at ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<DrJ> is it possible to have multiple virtualdesktops without them showing in the taskbar?
<DrJ> I only want to switch among them with ctrl+f1/f2/etc
<Etriaph> DrJ: You can remove the pager.
<Etriaph> DrJ: It's not required to be displayed.
<DrJ> been searching, can't find out how to hide it
<Etriaph> Unlock the widgets, click on the panel menu, then hover over the pager and you'll be presented with a little handle which allows you to delete it.
<DrJ> cool
<DrJ> figured it out
<DrJ> I was looking in the wrong spot to remove them
 * DrJ just started using kubuntu yesturday
<DrJ> so still getting to know it
<Etriaph> Keeping the pager somewhere on the desktop is handy if you have a ton of virtuals.
<Etriaph> I use 8 desktops.
<Etriaph> All of my apps open on specific desktops, so I wouldn't usually need it, but it's nice to have.
<DrJ> I'm only going to have about 4
<DrJ> I just like the keyboard switching better
<DrJ> and the pager just takes up space
<King_DuckZ> hello, I want to install libgtk2.0:i386 on my 64-bit install, but I get some errors about some dependencies not being found
<King_DuckZ> do I need to add some source to the repository?
<ShalokShalom> King_DuckZ: for which goal ?
<ShalokShalom> 32 bit apps run with lib32 on 64 bit
<ShalokShalom> and isnt recommended from my side
<King_DuckZ> ShalokShalom: I want to run epsxe, which is 32 bit only sadly :(
<ShalokShalom> i see
<ShalokShalom> lib32
<ShalokShalom> or anything else, like dual boot, VB and so on
<King_DuckZ>  ./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ShalokShalom> you build from source ?
<King_DuckZ> I don't think it's open source, not sure tho
<King_DuckZ> I downloaded the binaries
<ShalokShalom> ah, i see
<King_DuckZ> ShalokShalom: so uhm what do I have to do?
<ShalokShalom> i recomment to install it somewhere else
<ShalokShalom> or get in contact with the devs
<ShalokShalom> and make a backup before
<King_DuckZ> ok, I have a gentoo machine too, I'll put it there
<ShalokShalom> yeah
<King_DuckZ> I thought it would be easier
<King_DuckZ> on kubuntu
<ShalokShalom> you use kubuntu next to gentoo ?
<ShalokShalom> lol
<ShalokShalom> idk, if its easy/possible on gentoo
<King_DuckZ> no, that's the living room pc, dual booting openelec/kubuntu
<ShalokShalom> there are nice open source emus for ps2 as well
<ShalokShalom> afaik support they ps one also ?
<ShalokShalom> hnn, also just 32 bit
<ShalokShalom> and there is dolphin: just for 64 bit :P
<ShalokShalom> wii/gamecube
<King_DuckZ> if they do, I don't mind switching, do you have any names in mind?
<ShalokShalom> you can use libretro/retroarch and others as well, to run ps one games
<ShalokShalom> PCSX2
<ShalokShalom> ah there is now a 64 bit build available ^^
<ShalokShalom> idk, if you can play games from the one as well
<King_DuckZ> it says not found :/
<ShalokShalom> please ask yourself :)
<ShalokShalom> oO
<ShalokShalom> ah in kubuntu ?
<ShalokShalom> idk
<King_DuckZ> yes
<ShalokShalom> ppa ?
<ShalokShalom> http://gpo.zugaina.org/games-emulation/pcsx2
#kubuntu 2015-07-12
<satty> hey guys , I want kubuntu to be fastest desktop
<satty> what to do to boot kubuntu in 5 secs
<lawn> 5 seconds seems pretty fast to me
<lawn> bootchart has some nice info
<beepie> hi
<beepie> sry to hear the events surrounding kubuntu
<beepie> are the rumours true of kubuntu no longer being a project or is that just hogwash?
<beepie> :(
<valorie> beepie: rumours are just that
<valorie> it's been difficult, but we're moving forward
<valorie> and 15.10 is being created even now
<valorie> in fact, many of the devels are already running it daily
<beepie> i hope kubuntu stays, it's an awesome distros and i fully support you guys
<beepie> really it is
<beepie> XD
<beepie> lol
<valorie> we can always use encouragement
<valorie> and more people to help out!
<beepie> been on debian long time, thinking of actually switching to kubuntu seeing just how well it's put together
<valorie> cool, give Wily a whirl
<valorie> testing is always useful
<beepie> i'm not using kubuntu as my main system, but i took a look at it in vbox and was very impressed
<valorie> we work as closely as possible with Debian
<beepie> testing is good, and i've been testing for a very long time across distros no worries :)
<beepie> cool
<valorie> and have our packaging on Debian git
<valorie> for the past year
<beepie> great you work with other distro teams
<beepie> the debian git is that the aliot server?
<valorie> not sure about that; i'm not a packager
<beepie> but it's all great, ppa/launchpad, it all tends to work up against upstream so it's good
<valorie> I'm on the alioth ML though, so maybe....
<radkins> I just installed kubuntu and my windows keep flickering
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ethang> test
<ethang> hey folks, I screwed up java.  Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ethang> having problems with java.  I installed both openjdk and oracle's java.  I'm a noob to java/kubuntu
<lordievader> Can (u)efi-grub still be configured in the traditional way?
<ethang> I am having trouble with my java installation - both openjdk and oracle are installed
<ethang> cd
<cofo> Hi
<cofo> I have permission denied because I'm trying to execute a file I programmed in hard drive
<cofo> What can I do?
<cofo> I'm running live cd
<BluesKaj> cofo,  opening the file as root ?
<lordievader> Probably forgotten to set the execute bit.
<cofo> nm I fix in #ubuntu
<Seylerius> The main kubuntu download is a livedisc, right?
<BluesKaj> Seylerius,  live-media yes, you can also put it on a usb stick
<lordievader> All Kubuntu iso's are live-dvd's.
<Seylerius> BluesKaj: Wonderful. Need diagnostics out of someone before I build something custom for 'em.
<kubuntuuuu> hello
<kubuntuuuu> http://i.imgur.com/lrTa4b3.png can anyone help me fix this issue?
<kubuntuuuu> no size numbers in the dropdown menu
<valorie> that looks a bit broken indeed
#kubuntu 2016-07-11
<bunjee> how do I do the su thing?
<bunjee> I get authentication failure
<MichaelTunnell> why use su instead of sudo?
<MichaelTunnell> doing a lot of tasks?
<bunjee> yes
<bunjee> I'm using my only password that I started with for installation
<bunjee> Can someone help me get the "su" password to work?
<YankDownUnder> bunjee: Are you on the liveUSB, or in your installed system...?
<bunjee> installed
<YankDownUnder> bunjee: So you're not "satisfied" with just making use of "sudo" to accomplish "root" tasks?
<bunjee> can I do root tasks without the "su"?
<YankDownUnder> bunjee: Yes, mate...by using "sudo" - which should already be setup for you automagically by the system when you installed it...in a terminal, type: "man sudo" => amazing simple means by which to do "root" things...
<bunjee> OK.....thank you sir....I will read on....
<pragomer_1> I cannot install ttf-corefonts-installer. Got error :
<pragomer_1> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/andale32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Keine Berechtigung)
<viewer|16312> 1
<pragomer_1> hi. I get no avi or mkv preview in dolphin under kubuntu 16.04. I activated it in dolphins settings, put up the max size for videos. and I installed ffmpegthumbs and ffmpegthumbnailer and also kffmpegthumbnailer.
<pragomer_1> any ideas?
<soee> pragomer_1: hiho
<soee> there was but that is fixed in apps 16.04.2 i think
<soee> so it should work when we release  those via Kubuntu backports
<soee> there is also workaround if you want it "noe"
<soee> *now
<soee> there was bug
<soee> pragomer_1: you can execute this command to make it works: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/
<pragomer_1> mm.. now sounds good :-)
<pragomer_1> wow... that linking worked.. thank you so so much for this fast and simple solution :-)
<pragomer_1> kubuntu really rocks *thumbsup*
<soee> also, do you have backports ppa enabled ?
<pragomer_1> mm.. dont have any backports.. I heard using backports is not really recommend.. dont know if that is right..
<hateball> pragomer_1: in the case of 16.04, backports is kinda needed for a more stable experience
<pragomer_1> oh ok.. so.. sure.. I can try that.. how to do that? I mean.. kubuntu really had some stability problems in the past.. anyway.. I switched from ubuntu unity / gnome to kubuntu since 15.10.. and I really like it..
<pragomer_1> so if a backport will stable it more.. lets go
<pragomer_1> how to do that?
<pragomer_1> plasmashell --version shows me 5.5.5
<soee> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> sudo apt update
<soee> sudo apt full-upgrade
<pragomer_1> what version will i get then?
<soee> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-5-and-frameworks-5-23-now-in-backports-for-kubuntu-16-04/
<pragomer_1> and is only the kde desktop upgraded but also apps?
<soee> Apps 16.05 aren't yet in backports
<soee> *16.04
<pragomer_1> and I wont get some "new stability" problems, you are sure? ;-)
<soee> nope
<pragomer_1> ok, then I try it here on my productive system..
<pragomer_1> will give you a feedback..
<soee> ok :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<marahin> hello. I am using a UHD laptop screen with 1920x1080 external monitor. After updating drivers, the one-liner I usually used to setup the external monitor's resolution stopped working.
<marahin> Pasting it right now.
<marahin> http://hastebin.com/aputagepam.vhdl
<marahin> http://hastebin.com/ohihigukun.vhdl am I doing something wrong?
<hateball> marahin: what gpu/driver is this?
<marahin> hateball, 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M] (rev a2)
<marahin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<marahin> xrandr program version       1.5.0, nvidia drivers 367
<hateball> hmmm, strange
<hateball> any reason you're not using nvidia-settings to configure?
<marahin> hateball, uh...
<marahin> hateball, it doesn't recognize screens properly
<hateball> odd
<marahin> and also I _need_ the scaling option. Using internal UHD laptop's screen & external fullhd one
<hateball> it should noted that multimonitor support on 16.04 is sketchy unless using the backports ppa
<hateball> but that's more stuff like panels moving about
<hateball> only got intel on this workmachine so I can't try reproducing your stuff right now :/
<marahin> hateball, last time I tried backports ppa (week ago) _everything_ broke ;)
<hateball> :D
<hateball> oh well, stick around I guess
<aiena> how do I toggle vi input mode with keyboard in kate in kubnutu
<hateball> aiena: ctrl+shift+v
<aiena> thanks
<otomo> @hateball @marahim thanks, I just entered  to make some questions regarding backports and multimonitor and you already gave me the answers :D
<hateball> heh :)
<hazamonzo> Silly question.... would you expect it to take up to 10 minutes to format a 32gb USB stick with the EXT2 FS (replacing FAT32) ?
<hazamonzo> With Kubuntu Partition manager that is... Kinda just stuck at 50% for a while now
<hateball> no idea really, have not used ext2 for a long time
<SonnyLanning> So... is this a happening place?
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> I noticed this weird issue in kde 5.6.5(kubuntu 16.04). Please have a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/variety/+bug/1589790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589790 in Variety "Some wallpapers are displayed as black backgrounds in kde" [Undecided,New]
<rpg> Apologies for stupid question: but why is it that Discover never finds any packages when I use the search box?
<rpg> e.g. "aptitude search jenkins" finds about 2 dozen packages, but typing "jenkins" into discover finds nothing.
<marco-parillo> Muon Discover is more of an app store. Regular old Muon is a package manager. So packages that are not considered Apps (including missing AppStream data (I think)) are not searchable in Muon Discover.
<rpg> marco-parillo: Thanks!
<rpg> But.... There's no muon in the kubuntu menus, only Discover!
<akik> rpg: plasma-discover has been broken since 16.04 release
<rpg> Also, AFAICT muon doesn't exist.  Or at least typing "muon" at the search bar gives me nothing.
<marco-parillo> Right, you need to sudo apt update && sudo apt install muon -y
<rpg> I can use aptitude, but this seems really stupid.
<soee> this is know bug
<marco-parillo> Regular Muon is not shipped with Kubuntu IIRC.
<rpg> marco-parillo: Thanks again, this really helps.
<marco-parillo> In fact there is somebody here (I forget who) who regularly advises people to stick with regular Muon.
<marco-parillo> For everything, not just what you cannot find in Discover.
<akik> i looked up a bug report about plasma-discover some weeks ago
<rpg> Another question (I hope quick): do I have to specially configure the sources to get jenkins?
<akik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1577918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577918 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Discover search returns no results" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akik> so i'm hoping it gets fixed by 21st july
<gluwaile> #docker
<marco-parillo> rpg: What does apt-cache policy jenkins return?
<rpg> marco-parillo: Looks like I have to manually add a new apt source for Jenkins.
<rpg> Doing that fixes the problem.
<rpg> I suppose there's some organizational reason why ubuntu cannot include jenkins.
<OerHeks> last version was precise https://launchpad.net/jenkins , follow https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Installing+Jenkins+on+Ubuntu
<rpg> OerHeks: Yes, the jenkins-ci.org page is what I used for instructions.  Don't know why jenkins couldn't be included in Ubuntu sources, but I'm sure there's some reason.
<bjrohan> Help. After my upgrade, when I start programs I get: Configuration file  not writable. Please contact your system administrator.
<bjrohan> How do I resolve this system wide?
<bjrohan> Or Rather user wide, as I am the only user on this system.
<akik> bjrohan: without knowing what happened, it's safe to run "sudo chown -R username /home/username"
<bjrohan> akik: Thank you. While upgrading from 15.04 to 16.04 with a stop at 15.10, the upgrade via GUI stopped towards the end, presumbaly because it was waiting from user input on CLI, which I couldn't give. I had to shut dow the system mid upgrade and continue on reboot
<bjrohan> That is my best guess as to what caused this mess now :-)
<bjrohan> akik: I assume this changes the hidden / config files as well?
<akik> bjrohan: yes the whole home dir
<bjrohan> Thanks
<akik> bjrohan: but it could be that your install is broken. does it give weird error messages?
<bjrohan>  That command didn't give any error message. It has completed, but I just tried to start Konsole and received:
<bjrohan> Configuration file "/home/bjrohan/.config/rc" not writable.
<bjrohan> Please contact your system administrator.
<bjrohan> Then konsole started
<akik> bjrohan: so what's the permissions on rc?
<akik> maybe it's missing w-bit on some dir/file
<bjrohan> akik: honestly what's relaly odd, I did this upgrade 3 days ago, I've been using the system since then and didn't received this message until a few minutes ago. I get this on every program I start, even ones I ran uesterday that didn't cause this
<bjrohan> akik:  Something is messed up! That file doesn't exist in .config
<akik> bjrohan: i don't have it either on kubuntu 16.04
<bjrohan> I just tried to download a file via chromium, which I also did yesterday, it says insuffecient permissions.
<akik> bjrohan: if you touch /home/bjrohan/.config/rc does it work then without errors?
<bjrohan> akik: touch: cannot touch '/home/bjrohan/.config/rc': Read-only file system
<akik> bjrohan: oh wow
<akik> bjrohan: is /home in your under your root file system?
<bjrohan> I'm afraid to do a reboo
<bjrohan> akik: yes
<akik> bjrohan: the chown command should've errored out too
<akik> bjrohan: you can try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"
<bjrohan> akik: no error when I did that, however it didn't change anything
<bjrohan> ls -la in /home shows: drwxr-xr-x 179 bjrohan bjrohan 20480 Jul 10 16:17 bjrohan
<akik> bjrohan: did you run the mount command?
<bjrohan> akik: ^
<bjrohan> akik: I did
<bjrohan> akik: When I ran it, I didn't get any error message, but starting konsole gave me the same error msg about rc
<akik> bjrohan: sorry out of ideas
<bjrohan> akik: what could go wrong if I reboot?
<akik> bjrohan: maybe you could get more help at #ubuntu
<bjrohan> Will do
<io_silver> hi, I'm running kubuntu 14.04, is it possible to install kde plasma 5, such that I can choose between plasma 4 and 5 at login?
<soee> nope
<io_silver> alas, thanks
<io_silver> do I understand correctly that if I were to install, for example, LXDE on top of kubuntu 14.04, then in that case I would be able to switch desktop environments at login?
<soee> io_silver: yes, should work
<marco-parillo> But unless you are really talented, you might install more than just the DE. You might have separate programs with duplicate aims for terminal emulation programs, file managers, music players.
<io_silver> i see, and that would bleed over across the various desktops.  I could in theory get around that by creating a separate user account for the other desktop environment?
<io_silver> no, the kde apps would still be there, i see
<anabain> Is there a lightweight alternative to dolphin?
 * nlsthzn covers his dolphin installs ears...
<BluesKaj> anabain:  sounds like you need a lighter desktop environment
<anabain> BluesKaj, I need dolphin not freezing, actually, but I'm fed up with it. MOre exactly, I'm fed up with 16.04
<BluesKaj> anabain:  I have to ask, have you updated/upgraded to the latest packages?
<anabain> of course
<BluesKaj> I had to ask, not all users do so
<anabain> BluesKaj, ok, excuse me. BTW, may I ask you a question? Do you really think 16.04 is a release distro?
<BluesKaj> do you have the the proprietary driver installed for your gpu ?
<BluesKaj> other than intel
 * nlsthzn is finding kubuntu 16.04 + backports rock solid... very best KDE 5 experience by far
<anabain> I have a radeon video card, which had some issues. I had to disable vsync for the compositor, otherwise I experience awful/unusable desktop behaviour, because there was no refresh
<BluesKaj> ni letś not talk about , personal experience ẅorks for for me", that doesn help anyone
<BluesKaj> nlsthzn: ^
<anabain> BluesKaj, xserver-xorg-video-radeon is installed.
 * nlsthzn wasn't trying to help ;)
<anabain> BluesKaj, and radeon module is in use.
<nsnzero> anabain: what rendering are you using in the compositor ?
<anabain> nsnzero, I think I don't fully understand you. Do you mean OpenGL 2.0 /GLX ?
<nsnzero> anabain: yes - try enabling your vsync with a different renderer - i had problems with opengl2
<anabain> ok
<anabain> thanks for the hint
<nsnzero> no problem
<anabain> nsnzero, it seems 3.1 + EGL works quite well, but what should I pay attention to to get the best settings?
<lethu> anabain: try 2.0 with full screen repaints, don't pay attention to the warning
<anabain> lethu, I tried it and it worked incredibly slowly
<lethu> anabain: 3.1 has poor performance with 3d applications
<BluesKaj> anabain: install the  xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<lethu> anabain: oh, that's the setting I have, it works ok
<lethu> anabain: also have amd gpu
<lethu> anabain: maybe model specific issue
<anabain> BluesKaj, it's already installed, but radeon is the module in use. How can I ensure the modern driver will be used?
<anabain> lethu, could be, I also think so...
<BluesKaj> anabain:  remove the radeon driver
<anabain> ok
<anabain> BluesKaj, dpkg -P xserver-xorg-video-radeon  , right?
<BluesKaj> dpkg -r
<anabain> ok
<nsnzero> BluesKaj: wont the driver manager be easier to use to remove it ?
<BluesKaj> no need to purge
<BluesKaj> all package managers includng apt, the gui managers etv all use dpkg to manage packages
<rohan_> BluesKaj: I was on here earlier, and akik was helping me with an issue, that I'm hoping you can give insight to
<BluesKaj> hi rohan_ , whatś up?
<rohan_> BluesKaj: I upgraded my system from 15.04 to 16.04 a few days ago. It has stopped when updating to 15.10 via gui waiting for input, I got through that and finished to 16.05
<rohan_> BluesKaj: all was fine for a few days of use, then earlier today, out of the blue when I started program i got an error message for all of them that it couldn't access different files
<nsnzero> BluesKaj: the driver manager does not work in 16.04 - i have forgotten what its does - thanks for the clarity
<BluesKaj> rohan, how did you uprade from 15.04, itś EOL
<rohan_> BluesKaj: but the program would start. In Chromium I tried downloading a file, but said I don't have user permissions. akik had me change all permissions on my home file, but that didn't help
<BluesKaj> nsnzero:  yes, but thatś a system settings problem , not the package manager afiak
<rohan_> BluesKaj: I upgraded by first using Muon update to update my packages
<rohan_> BluesKaj: then to get to 15.10, I used Muon to get the upgrade
<rohan_> to go from 15.10 to 16.04 from cli I ran to do-release-upgrade I beleive
<BluesKaj> from 15.04 rohan_ ? i dont see how thatś possible
<rohan_> BluesKaj: Now the computer won't start. I'm not in front of it right now though, on here now looking for insite
<BluesKaj> from 15.10 yes , that makes sense
<rohan_> BluesKaj: when I would open Muon update on 15.04, at the top it would let me know there was an upgrade
<BluesKaj> rohan_:  when was this ?
<rohan_> last Thursday
<anabain> BluesKaj, when trying to remove the radeon driver it says xserver-xorg-video-ati depends on it? Can/Should I uninstall it too?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> anabain:
<rohan_> BluesKaj: FWIW my system is dual boot with Win 8.1, and my Linux install is done over several partitions, with home having its own
<rohan_> BluesKaj: Since my 16.04 had been working okay from what I could tell until this AM, could I simply do an install from a  live CD without a format?
<anabain> BluesKaj, what?
<BluesKaj> sorry rohan Iǘe never hear do of a successful release-upgrade from a dead OS to an active one, if you sed the sources.list or sopem such ., perhaps that would work , but not having the latest upgraded packages  is a risky if  not fatal exercise.
<BluesKaj> anabain:  don remove the ati
<BluesKaj> don
<BluesKaj> do not
<BluesKaj> my KB battery is dying
<anabain> BluesKaj, then what's the command?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<rohan_> BluesKaj: What are your thoughts on doing an install from a live usb, matching up the partitions, and NOT doing a format?
<BluesKaj> no need to match up partitions, rohan_ , just use usb /disk creator dd to inage the usb stick
<BluesKaj> or dd
<BluesKaj> brb , have to replace some batteries
<akik> i think rohan_ meant installing over your previous installation without initializing the file system
<BluesKaj> akik:  I'would like to know how he managd to upgrade from 15.04 without doing a clean install to 16.04
<jmzc> hello
 * rattking wonders how apt will like having all its files orphaned
<BluesKaj> akik initializing the file system?
<jmzc> I'm trying to run a plasmoid on Kubuntu 16.04 , who requires a python engine. But I don't find the plasma-scriptengine-python package ,how i can run a plasmoid based on python ?
<akik> this was his previous explanation
<akik> 02:01 < bjrohan> Hello all. Tried upgrading from 15.04 to 16.04 with the required 15.10. In upgrading to 15.10, I had to
<akik>                  leave my box, when I came back it was stuck at libsane, and the comp was locked up. I was able to shut it
<akik>                  down and restart into 15.10, however the upgrade didn't finish of course. What do I need to do
<akik> 02:02 < bjrohan> in order to finish 15.10 and continue on to 16.04
<akik> BluesKaj: i meant not initializing (=mkfs) the target partition
<BluesKaj> akik, iĺ let you carry theball on this one, upgrading fron EOL is almost impossibel to do cleanly...noe he has to deal with the consequences ...recommend a clean install to  / and creat a /home partition will make upgrades to new release much easier
<akik> BluesKaj: that's what he's planning to do. install 16.04 over the current installation
<akik> i don't know why he doesn't want to format the partition though
<akik> rohan_: why don't you want to format the target partition?
<BluesKaj> akik:  then use gparted to make 2 ext4 partitions, one 15G for/ and  anything over 60G for home should suffice for most users unless they store all their media on a the /home then use whatever is needed
<thelionroars> I'm getting a kernel panic only when trying to boot on battery, is the output logged somewhere for when I boot connected to AC? I think the message I need is just offscreen
<rohan_> BluesKaj: akik I don't want to lose my personal data (/home), but also any program config info. If doing a clean install with formatting on everything but /home will suffice I'll do it
<rohan_> akik: Given mu situation, should I simply install 16.04 from LiveUSB, and while installing, make sure that I just don't format the /home. Also just make sure I use same name and password correct?
<akik> rohan_: i'm not sure what you meant by the program config info
<akik> rohan_: installing an operating system might overwrite files
<akik> rohan_: it's quite certain that program config info will be overwritten
<rohan_> Programs like Chromium with the bookmarks, etc. I also have to adjust audio settings to get the beats audio to work. Would all that be stored in my home directory?
<akik> rohan_: but yes there's an option not to format the target partition
<rohan_> akik: Should I just not format my /home partition, or not format all partitions?
<akik> rohan_: how many partition have you allocated to ubuntu?
<akik> rohan_: you can select in "something else" that you don't format the partitions
<rohan_> I'm not in front of the machine to look, at least a /home partition and a /boot partition
<akik> rohan_: i have no idea about beats audio. chromium's user data will be in your home dir
<rohan_> akik: I had to adjust the pulse audio I believe
<dmatt> Hello, I am on 14.04 and need to connect smartphone in MTP mode, it does not work out of the box, it worked right after i installed libmtp-common mtp-tools libmtp-dev libmtp-runtime libmtp9 but ceased to work after reboot. Any idea?
<marahin> How can I change KDE's panel color?
<marahin> As I set my theme to breeze-dark it's blazingly bright, the default one
<anabain> In order to solve some video card issues on 16.04, I've been told to remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon and use xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu instead. dpkg -r xserver-xorg-video-radeon does not work because xserver-xorg-video-ati depends on it, and I've also been told not to remove the ati package. What can I do, then?
<soee> marahin: it should work
<soee> are you on 16.04 with backport enabled ?
<marahin> soee, I do not know about the backports; how can I check that?
<soee> marahin: what plasma version do you have ?
<marahin> soee, actually I just had to switch to Breeze, apply, set to Breeze-dark, apply - and it worked this time with the panel
<marahin> so I believe it was just some kind of a bug
<marahin>  ✘ marahin@resp4wn  ~  plasmashell -v
<marahin> plasmashell 5.5.5
<marahin> soee, ^
<soee> so you dont have backports
<marahin> I believe so :)
<marahin> And I rather not add them - last time I did it kinda messed everything up.
<soee> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-5-and-frameworks-5-23-now-in-backports-for-kubuntu-16-04/
<soee> this should only help
<soee> it is more stable and has a lot of bugfixes
<marahin> Backports are stable-er? Why didn't they make it to repositories then? (:
<soee> Ubuntu policy
<marahin> Just "baiting" haha. I will check this out defintely, thank you for your time soee  and have a nice evening (or day)!
<plusEV> have anyone tested Plasma 5.7.0 in 16.04 yet?
<valorie> plusEV: we have a testing group
<valorie> wanna be a part of it?
 * valorie hasn't had time for that yet
<valorie> and there is neon, which is based on 16.04
<valorie> they are getting ready for 5.7.1 I believe
#kubuntu 2016-07-12
<Guest45878> Hello all. I have had a system failure, when I boot it boots to emergency mode, and recommends that I  type journalctl -xb When I do it's about 2,000 lines. I am now booted form a live USB. where is that file on my HDD that I may copy it somewhere?
<brohan> anyone here?
<lethu> brohan: yes
<Tonius> test
<dellhem> Hey. Anyone who knows when Plasma 5.7 will be available through backports?
<hateball> dellhem: check #kubuntu-devel
<hateball> there is the matter of Qt having to be backported
<dellhem> hateball: thanks
<aiena> is www-data a group or a user
<OerHeks> group
<aiena> for php on kubuntu 126.04 I get "PHP Warning:  filesize(): stat failed for test.txt"
<aiena> *16.04
<benederes> hello
<benederes> is anybody here ?
<aiena> o/ benederes
<benederes> anybody knows how resume from hibernation without geting in the grub ? (dualboot)
<hateball> benederes: what are you dual booting with?
<hateball> dont new versions of windows have some hybrid sleep mode? maybe that is what makes it happen
<benederes> dualboot with winows 7
<hateball> hmm
<benederes> but with grub is all fine
<hateball> well I dont really know, havent dualbooted in a decade
<hateball> maybe someone will wake up and have an idea tho :)
<benederes> just wanted to skip grub when resume from hibernation in ubuntu
<benederes> like in suspend mode
<hateball> I see you are crossposting to #ubuntu and also getting help there, so
<benederes> suspend work fine.but i wanted hibernation
<Aleksejs> Hi, I have a problem with screen lock. After some update I have a new screen lock when I turn on the pc, but old screen lock when I lock it via Ctrl+Alt+l. That old one doesn't work anymore - I enter password but nothing happens. I login via tty and can kill kscreenlocker process but it respawns with the new pid. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<hazamonzo> Hello folks
<hazamonzo> So I have an odd issue using java client tools in Kubuntu... For whatever reason, when i click a button that would usually open a SWT popup in my java client tool, nothing will happen UNTIL i for another popup window to apprear (like trying to close my app) and only then will the first popup appear. I know its a weird question but could there be anything to do with the Kubuntu UI / libs that could be causing this?
<hazamonzo> Long shot i know
<aiena> how do I set permissions to make a dir writable with php through apache ?
<aiena> hmm command chmod 777 /file.ext means give user group and other rwx what does chmod 2770 /file.ext mean specifically the very first number
<viewer|77306> Hello Guys
<viewer|77306> need a help
<viewer|77306> I am trying to install Kubuntu on my machine
<viewer|77306> But its not allowing me to install OS on machine instead it took me to live OS
<viewer|77306> How to start installation process
<viewer|77306> please help me
<soee> ...
<soee> the small folder view widget bug!
<madmouser1> advice needed what do use for backups on kubuntu ? I have started using "Back In Time" didn't have to do a restore yet. But I am looking for something to do system state (bare metal restore) of system as well (currently using dd from usb to backup drive to external) but looking for something more intuitive.
<ShotokanZH> hi evryone
<ShotokanZH> anyone having issues with VNC + SMB shares?
<ShotokanZH> seems like Dolphin is not passing vnc the user:password combo
<brohan> akik: Hi there. You were helping me this time yesterday with my install
<brohan> akik: Booting my system dropped me in emergency. ran fdisk, fixed a few items, tested and found the drive was failing
<akik> brohan: ok i though something was amiss
<akik> thought
<brohan> akik: HDD had 10 partitions, 6 for windoze (including efi),and the 4 for Linux. I am dd'ing my home partition now (750GB). Do you see any reason to dd my /boot or / partitions?
<brohan> akik: I suppose it wouldn't take long to do
<akik> brohan: your user files will be in /home/username
<akik> brohan: the os installation creates everything in /boot and / that is needed
<lordievader> brohan: Boot only contains kernels and initrd files. / contains much more interesting stuff, like /etc or /usr or /opt.
<lordievader> But if that is not needed... no need to DD.
<brohan> lordievader: akik Just want to mae sure that I didn't miss anthing before tossing out the old drive. I will just have to reinstall any systemwide programs correct ie chromium, Thundrebird, but the preferences are saved on my /home part correct
<lordievader> Should be yes. System-wide config usually goes to /etc, hence I'd back that up too.
<akik> brohan: also if you want to save old log files, they're in /var/log
<laminator> a blind man walks into a bar. He couldn't see it coming.
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody recommend a good backup-program fur Kubuntu? I'd prefer something with a GUI, but it would be nice to have incremental backups and I'd like to be able to access the backed up files via shell or a file browser.
<brohan> BluesKaj: Hello
<brohan> I have a laptop with a single failing 1TB hdd, that isn't anywhere near full, even with Win 8 dual boot. I am considering going to 2 drives, one being a small SSD. What size SSD would I need, and what should go on it?
<brohan> I figure /, /boot and /swap
<BluesKaj> brohan:  in that case a 32Gb, if available would work , but there are some very inexpensive 128Gb ssds on the market now
<rpg> I just tried to use tightvncserver on kubuntu, and I get an error that ksmserver closed unexpectedly.
<rpg> I had seen this on a previous (Linux Mint) install, but was hoping it would be fixed in up-to-date kubuntu.
<mparillo> brohan: BluesKaj is exactly correct. I got http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178966 on a sale for 37.99 USD by waiting on a sale. It has made a T61 which was barely usable on Win7 my favorite piece of HW again.
<acheronuk> Just reinstalled on a new 240GB SSD today, and was about £60. That is overkill in size really, but I've left plenty of room should I want to add a Yakkety partition or perhaps other distros on the same disk
<acheronuk> all depends what you want to achieve I suppose
<BluesKaj> acheronuk:  yeah, i use a Samsung EVO 850 250Gb SSD partitioned for 16.04 and a broken 16.10 which i haven't bothered with for a while due to the multidude of problems lately
<hegemon8> hi everyone.
#kubuntu 2016-07-13
<pepee> nice, KDE disabled the mouse buttons in my system
<modibaba> Greetings. Anyone interested in giving a few tips for first timer @ fixing broken plasma desktop?
<modibaba> Will provide tips on homebrewing as a reward, lol
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: you can install the "backports" => fixes most of the Plasma issues, upgrades Plasma to 5.6.4 : http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/
<modibaba> Oh and, am using 15.10
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: Transient version, probably best to upgrade to 16.04 (Long Term Support) - and then install the "backports" PPA...but that's all a matter of choice...
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: "Broken plasma" - what's broken?
<modibaba> Had some problems installing 16.04 so i settled down with 15.10
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: Fair enough.
<modibaba> Let me fill you in, if you don't mind a small wall of text
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: For 15.10 => http://www.kubuntu.org/tag/ppa-release/
<modibaba> I was fiddling with wine and some old games (from gog) and ran this 'choose renderer' type of exe, which i believe was included in some of the game packages (installed few in row) and since then i've been unable to log in. Log in manager(?) shows up nicely, but when i (try to) log in, the screen goes off, so i'm losing the signal for some reason. t
<modibaba> ty's work nicely. glxinfo says couldn't open display (null), at least when i'm not logged in. The umm.. xorg log? says couldn't find fb0 so frame buffer is screwed and also it warns me about glamoregl not having a dedicated path for something.. i'm using nvidia card so it wouldn't even work and is also disabled in config so i guess that doesn't mat
<modibaba> ter
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: One of the things I've found - especially in dealing with plasma issues, is to clean out the ~./cache of crap, and in some instance, remove dirs related to plasma from ~./config and ~./local/share => a bit of a pain to recreate my desktop preferences, but that's what's fixed things in the past.
<modibaba> Today tried adding a new user and here i am.
<modibaba> So i guess my one big question is, how to lose as little of my pretty desktop configuration as possible
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: So then KDE/Plasma are wanting to use different screen res/rendering...so the best would be to to through the ~./config and ~/.local of the user that's hosed up...you'll end lup having to recreate your prefs...
<modibaba> Aww.. well, i guess it's worth of keeping the installed apps usable as they are
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: The beauty of the situation is that you can create new users and move your data from your old "user" to the new "user"...it's always a great option...
<modibaba> YankDownUnder: True.. do you have any ideas what to look for IF i'm going to go thru the config files?
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: I prefer to do things from the terminal...so, in the ~/.config and the ~./local/share I look for anything to do with the plasma desktop and widgets - and I don't touch anytihng to do with the applications...as you browse those directories you'll see what I mean.
<pepee> my guess is that I accidentally typed some shortcut that disables the buttons... can someone help me find which setting it this?
<YankDownUnder> pepee: Have you tried to unplug the mouse, wait a few seconds, and then plug it in again?
<pepee> (mouse buttons are disabled, guess KDE did it)
<pepee> YankDownUnder, I have both a touchpad and a mouse, connecting/disconnecting them doesn't help
<YankDownUnder> pepee: You've gone into the "System Settings" and double-checked/re-checked the mouse settings I presume?
<pepee> yes. the weird thing is, I search for "botones del ratón" (mouse buttons) but I can't find the menu for that
<YankDownUnder> KDE Menu => Applications => Settings => System Settings
<pepee> I mean, I search in system settings
<modibaba> YankDownUnder: Allrite, so i'll just go thru them with nano then.. I have a hunch the exe somehow managed to switch the preferred renderer into Glide mode and that's why i get the black screen, but that's just a thought
<pepee> btw, alt+f2 sys<enter> is faster than that, YankDownUnder :P
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: WINE would force KDE/Plasma to use a different rendering, yeah...
<modibaba> I guess uninstalling wine wouldn't help? oh btw, the failsafe login also fails (oh the irony) but in a different way. It just won't let me log in, throws me right back
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: Don't have to chuck out WINE...
<pepee> can someone search for "mouse buttons" in the system settings for me, and tell me *where* to find that string, please?
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: Something worth trying - in your ~./config there is a file called "monitors.xml" - you could rename that, then try to login to that account again...see if that does anything - that's the monitor definition file for the desktop...
<modibaba> YankDownUnder: if i remember right, htop didn't show any processes related to WINE, so hmm.. Ah, ok! sounds logical, that'll be the first thing l'll try
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: It's linux. If it breaks, it can be fixed...in one way shape or form or another...
<modibaba> YankDownUnder: i hear ye. I guess one could say i fell in love with kde/plasma right away.. I've used debian/xfce back in early 2000 and didn't quite enjoy it as a gamer back then.. Used a knoppix livecd with lxde(i think) and it haunted me for some time until the windows 10 happened. Then i decided it was the time for me to pack my files and move
<modibaba> on to linux for good
<modibaba> YankDownUnder: no real problems whatsoever till this situation
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: I'm thankful that, for me, I was never really a gamer. Therefore, using OS's that were/are not "MS" has been an easy dig for me. I used to prefer ancient things...like Openlook, or CDE...then WindowMaker and AfterStep...eventually Gnome...and even Enlightenment...however, in the course of time, Plasma has evolved enough to be workable/usable...
<pepee> can someone search for "mouse buttons" in the system settings, and tell me *where* to find that phrase, please?
<YankDownUnder> pepee: Input Devices => Mouse
<pepee> YankDownUnder, under what tab?
<YankDownUnder> pepee: "Input devices" => "Mouse Controls"
<pepee> I see 3 tabs: general, advanced and mouse navigation (or something like that)
<modibaba> YankDownUnder: I see, pretty much easier to be satisfied in an OS if you don't need any of the game related stuffs :)
<pepee> my settings are in spanish, so I don't see how these are translated...
<pepee> I just can't see "mouse buttons" anywhere
<modibaba> YankDownUnder: Any case, as i promised, are there any homebrewing related questions you'd like to ask?
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: In years, I've come to just use what works the best, the fastest with the least amount of "BS" as it were. My "personal" machine is OSX, my playtoys are linux (oh, and servers are linux...)
<YankDownUnder> pepee: Um...now I'm not sure as to what you're asking. My Espanol is very limited.
<pepee> YankDownUnder, literally "mouse buttons"
<pepee> I don't see that phrase anywhere
<pepee> search tells me it's in "input devices", I open that menu, go to "Mouse", and there is no "mouse buttons" in none of the tabs: general, advanced, mouse navigation
<YankDownUnder> pepee: In the first tab, you can just make a choice, click apply, then put it back to how it was, click apply - that should - SHOULD reset the mouse configuration...however, I'm rather lost on  the whole bit with losing the use of your mouse buttons...
<YankDownUnder> Right-handed + Left-handed => that would be the easiest - choose one, click apply, then change it back, click apply.
<daw__> I deleted my rhythmbox play queue accidentally. How do I get it back?
<pepee> yeah, I changed that already, many times
<pepee> the other day, kde disabled my mouse pointer, it now disabled my buttons... wth?
<modibaba> pepee: maybe you should uninstall cat? if it consumes your mouse...
<pepee> lol
<pepee> cat cat > /dev/null
<pepee> modibaba, would that work?
<modibaba> pepee: i don't know really, but it sure sounds like something could happen. I'm not much of a power user yet, so.. better not to take my advices too seriously ;)
<YankDownUnder> pepee: Something to dig through: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingMouseDetection
<pepee> YankDownUnder, I already tried xev, it literally doesn't detect clicks
<YankDownUnder> pepee: That kinda leaves me without any further ideas since you've apparently covered all the bases...and I'll assume you've dug through the Kubuntu and KDE wiki's, right?
<pepee> yeah, at least gave it a quick read... nothing
<pepee> my guess is, there is a setting under "input devices" -> "mouse" that for some reason is hidden
<YankDownUnder> pepee: In a terminal: dpkg-reconfigure mouse
<YankDownUnder> pepee: You'd have to logout/login again aftwards - or possibly reboot.
<pepee> ... found the solution: had to kill chromium-browser
<pepee> wth
<modibaba> Maybe there was some embedded object that hoarded the focus?
<pepee> yeah, apparently chrome froze and for some reason I couldn't click other windows
<pepee> I hadn't notice chrome froze :/
<YankDownUnder> Chrome and Chromium have been known to muck about with the mouse/touchpad/graphics tablet - along with the keyboard - especially wireless keyboards...
<pepee> this is like funny, stupid and interesting
<YankDownUnder> BTW, this also happens in OSX...hmm...
<pepee> looks like chrome is not really trustable
<modibaba> for netflix, there is chrome. For everything else, firefox.
<YankDownUnder> What's funnier is that it's not UNcommon - it's very common - and it's been happening for quite a long time (more than a year) - and it's still not fully resolved. Really rather annoying on my OSX machines...as the question of stabiliity strictly falls on Google...
 * YankDownUnder hugs Firefox
<pepee> really, really weird bug
<YankDownUnder> Unfortunately, I have to use both.
<YankDownUnder> "Solar Flares"...must be.
<pepee> yeah, I do use firefox, with noscript
<modibaba> Haha, has to be!
<pepee> could be some high energy particle crashing in my RAM modules :P
<pepee> I've found bugs, but this..
<YankDownUnder> Blame the LHC.
<modibaba> You guys remember how to connect to some second network on irssi, into a new window/'tab'?
<modibaba> I'll bring my main client here as well
<pepee> and I was blaming KDE, heh
<YankDownUnder> modibaba: I used to. Nowadays, nah. Can't remember. Can't be buggered to Google for it, neither. Lacking coffee.
<pepee> modibaba, I've only used irssi a few times, sorry
<modibaba> Allrite, go go google powers
<YankDownUnder> pepee: It's always good to blame KDE for something. Anything.
<pepee> and as if that wasn't enough, I got disconnected. nice
<YankDownUnder> pepee: Could be worse.
<pepee> true
<YankDownUnder> Es verdad.
<modifier> YankDownUnder: still here?
<modifier> YankDownUnder: cannot seem to find the monitors.xml file from .config ...
<YankDownUnder> modifier: It would be "~./config/monitors.xml"
<modifier> Yes.
<modifier> home/user/.config/monitors.xml, right?
<YankDownUnder> modifier: Just rename that file. Then try logging into that account.
<YankDownUnder> modifier: Si.
<modifier> There's none.
<pepee> find ~/.config/ -name monitors.xml
<YankDownUnder> modifier: Try this: look in ~./local/share/kscreen => delete what is in there => login to the hosed account
<modifier> Holy crap, victory!
 * modifier bows down
<modifier> So there was just an old session stuck or something?
<YankDownUnder> modifier: WINE forced a change in your "monitors"...you've blown out those configs and that's that. Hmm...
<modifier> YankDownUnder: Yeah but didn't find monitors.xml from my alt users directories with sudo find either
<YankDownUnder> modifier: Then that's probably a residual on MY system...from one of the many window managers I play with...either which, it's old info, now you have new info...and a resolution to the issue you had.
<modifier> Which i'm thankful of.
<YankDownUnder> Saves you from sacrificing a goat at midnight.
<modifier> Indeed. Being low on goats already..
<YankDownUnder> There you have it. Good show.
<modifier> And only managed to muddle up my keyboard layout
<modifier> or input.
<modifier> Scandinavian characters messed up a bit after i installed alot of xfonts because all the warnings in my log
<YankDownUnder> modifier: Hmm...so purchasing a $200 super high end gaming keyboard and mouse isn't going to fix the situation... :)
<modifier> YankDownUnder: using my sister's old curved ms kb, since all my keytronics are faulty in a way or another.
<YankDownUnder> modifier: Ooooo...yech...sorry about that....(Used to love those, but now prefer the Apple aluminium flat keyboards)
<modifier> YankDownUnder: Heh, i understand. What i'd really like is a 'mechanical' keyboard with some noisy cherry switches..
<YankDownUnder> There's an ancient IBM 101 key out the back...it's heavy enough to knock down a pro wrestler.
<modifier> Sounds brilliant.
<modifier> Pun intended.
<akik> what is monitors.xml used for?
<modifier> If i'm experiencing messed up input like thike this: äÄ öÖ, should i be able to fix that in plasma?
<modifier> Hmm, this is really messed up.
<modifier> Now my input line says '#kike this' by default
<modifier> Offensive, also funny.
<YankDownUnder> modifier: I'd suggest, again, deleting the keyboard layouts/configurations - like do it from another account, then login and work it that way...
<modifier> YankDownUnder: altho this problem appeard after installing bunch of fonts in terminal?
<YankDownUnder> modifier: Strange that.
<modifier> YankDownUnder: Mm'yes.
<YankDownUnder> modifier: I'll assume you've double-checked your keyboard layout and also double-checked the "Fonts" in the System Settings, mm?
<modifier> YankDownUnder: There was this console pop up asking me about configuring utf-8, which i replied "No", after which it queried if i'd want it to fix something, to which i replied "No.", because everything was fine with my input till that.
<YankDownUnder> You can always use "dpkg" to reconfigure system wide fonts
<modifier> YankDownUnder: and no, i haven't checked anything yet, since i just logged in after solving the previous situation, with your help.
<modifier> YankDownUnder: that sounds mighty fine.
<modifier> dpkg-reconfig xfonts?
<modifier> since that was the package that introduced this.
<YankDownUnder> It's either "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fonts" - or similar...Google is sometimes our friend... :)
<YankDownUnder> I'm fighing/arguing with an OSX image under KVM...
<modifier> YankDownUnder: Allrite, i'll try to survive :) Thank you for being such a great help, i'll leave this client to hang around and poke awkwardly into random conversations some time
<modifier> And good luck with your struggle!
<YankDownUnder> modifier: Coolbeans...remind them to beware of the aliens and Microsoft-fanbois.
<modifier> Also the government, but yes, i'll try to remember!
<bryndlr> please help. After an upgrade to 16.04 a few days ago, I can no longer check for updates (the update program says it was just checked 247 milli ago every time I open it), and when trying to sudo apt-get install it says
<bryndlr> Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dragnslcr> That might be what you need, bryndlr
<bryndlr> Dragnslcr: That worked. Thank yoy
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<bryndlr> Another question, what can I do to get rysnc to resume if it's interrupted
<daw__> anybody got a suggestion for Google Hangouts not picking up my mic? webrtc works through the browser, and Skype works
<brohan> How do I keep ubuntu from bringing up the login screen? I went to lockscreen, and it's not enabled
<brohan> ANyone. I am using a livecd, and during a long operation, it goes to my login screen, which disconnect my USB drives, which I am transferring files from I can't have this happen
<brohan> akik: Are you here by chance?
<brohan> anyone know how to keep connected USB drives persistent when my liveusb goes to lockscreen?
<saneace> Anyone managed to successfully get kaccounts-integration up and running (gmail, calendar, etc)?
<saneace> Seems to work fine for talk, but unlike gnome shell, it fails as to mail, calendar, tasks, gdrive, so forth.
<phraktyl> brohan: perhaps a power management thing?  did you try disabling that?
<brohan> phraktyl: I tried to no avail. 2 pronged approach, disable the lockscreen (I set it to 99 minutes, but I need to go all night), or just stop having it disable the usb drives
<phraktyl> brohan: instead of setting it to anything, do you have the option to untick it?
<brohan> phraktyl: It wasn't ticked to begin with, but logged me out, so I ticked it and set it to at least 99 min :-)
<phraktyl> weird, man... i've never had that issue before, and one of the first things i do (even in a live cd) is turn off screen locking.  did you check the disc for defects before running it?
<phraktyl> long shot, i know... but...
<brohan> phraktyl: I didn't. Everything else is fine
<phraktyl> brohan: what about just running the copy from command line and not even logging in graphically?
<brohan> phraktyl: Could do that :-). I am in the middle of doing the rsync now, and don't want to halt and resume it. I enabled suspend and gave it the max time of 360 min
<phraktyl> brohan: i hear ya... set you alarm then, eh?  lol :)
<phraktyl> *your
<brohan> phraktyl: Done that before :-)
<aiena> in this ls -la line "drwxrws--- 3 foo bar 4096 Jul 13 10:33 somefolder" this means user is 'foo' and the group is 'bar' its a directory and user has rwx permission on it and the group has rw permission on it. AM I correct. ALso what is the "s" there ?
<aiena> *am * Also
<phraktyl> yes, you are correct.  the s is the setuid bit.
<aiena> what is the "s" there never noticed it before mostly there are 3 triplets of rwxrwxrwx where one is a -
<aiena> phraktyl:  what does the setuid bit do
<aiena> its not there normally in ls -la output
<phraktyl> it's only there if it's been set.  it's one of the special permissions that can be set.
<phraktyl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<aiena> chmod +s would do that I guess
<phraktyl> ummm, i normally use the binary values for setting perms... it would be 'chmod 4755... but i would have to check on the +s
<phraktyl> the special perms add that fourth value to the chmod cmd
<phraktyl> fourth position, more like
<aiena> ah now I uderstand what chod 2770 means
<phraktyl> :)
<aiena> it means setgid bit on and give 770 permission
<aiena> so 4770 is setuid bit on and 770 perm
<phraktyl> yep
<aiena> so how do i turn them off
<phraktyl> chmod 0770
<aiena> ok
<aiena> also I am just learning the other form of chmod
<phraktyl> could also: 'sudo chmod g-s a'
<phraktyl> sudo if you need root
<phraktyl> you know
<aiena> so "chmod u+r+x-w,g+r+w-x,o-r-w-x foldername" would work conrrectly to give rx to user, rw to group and no perms to others ?
<aiena> yeah sudo or sudo su for a root shell
<aiena> chmod would never work without it
<aiena> nor any other admin commands
<aiena> on suse you login directly with su but ubuntu does not allow it afaik
<aiena> phraktyl: is the other above chmod stmt correct ?
<hateball> aiena: sudo -i is prefered to sudo su
<aiena> but people say sudo su and sudo -i are identical only syntactically different
<phraktyl> aiena: chmod 660 for the above... not sure of the syntax for that method.
<phraktyl> looks right, though
<aiena> how is rx 6 ?
<aiena> r=4 w = 2 x =1 right
<phraktyl> read=1 write=2 execute=4
<phraktyl> shit
<aiena> oh
<phraktyl> lol
<aiena> really
<aiena> is read 1
<aiena> but then rx would be 5
<aiena> how is rx 6
<phraktyl> i'm backwards...
<pepee> it's not difficult, remember the other: rwx  , then remember the numbers this way: 421
<phraktyl> read=4 write=2 execute=1
<pepee> rwx = 421
<pepee> kinda stupid that read and write > execute... but whatever
<aiena> hmm yeah its 2^2, 2^1,2^0 like binary
<aiena> so I was stunned when he mentioned its 124
<hateball> aiena: not quite :) http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/98531/difference-between-sudo-i-and-sudo-su
<hateball> usually things work anyway, but...
<aiena> thanks
<aiena> hmm why does granting rx permission to a group on a directory lock the group members out of a directory does a directory need to be rwx ?
<aiena> hmm ok now I am confused
<aiena> I created one group
<aiena> I added myself to that group
<aiena> then I chowned a folder so that the owner and me are in the same group
<aiena> I cannot access the folder
<aiena> group has rwx permission
<hateball> aiena: did you start a new shell?
<hateball> as groups are read on login
<aiena> hateball:  I am trying to view the folder from dolphin
<aiena> changing perms from shell
<hateball> right, then you'd need to restart your plasma session
<aiena> in the past the same instance of dolhin ndid not need to be reopened to see changes
<aiena> ok
<hateball> aiena: it's one thing if you change perms for an existing user or group
<aiena> hateball:   so rx permission is enough to enter a directory buty not write to it
<hateball> but if you add a user or group you need to start a new session so it takes that into account
<aiena> no this is for the existing logged in user
<hateball> aiena: yes, but the group is new no?
<hateball> or at least the membership in the group
<aiena> ah yes the group is new
<hateball> aiena: you can run "groups" to see
<aiena> so relogin would do that
<hateball> yes
<aiena> brb to test
<aiena> Yess that worked thanks a lot
<aiena> never knew about the gotcha's with new users and groups
<vinit> Hi, There is some conflict with my company's policy to install ubuntu 16.04, can anyone suggest 15.04 or 14.04 will be better to use? Thanks in advance
<aiena> vinit:  depends on what packages you want to use
<aiena> 14.x will have older packages and older kernel than 13.x
<aiena> 15.x
<aiena> sorry
<aiena> why dont you run both in vm's and see
<aiena> you may not be able to build newer packages on older distro's
<vinit> lets say i want to contribute to some open source like mozilla in my free time, then which one will be better?
<hateball> vinit: 15.04 is EOL so that's not really an option
<hateball> 14.04 is supported for a few more years, but be aware KDE upstream no longer support KDE 4.x
<hateball> aiena: on LTS releases, such as 14.04, you have the option of using a later kernel straight from the repo
<hateball> So you could install for instance linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<aiena> hateball: I know but pther packages will be old he can use ppa's but then it can lead to dep problems
<hateball> Yes
<aiena> ppa's also present problems
<aiena> compiling form source may not work because of newer deps being needed
<aiena> so depends upon what software he wants to use not jusr kernel
<aiena> just
<aiena> if its a kernel issue its easily resolvable
<aiena> vinit: hmm for mozilla try both in a vm and see if you can succeessfully build the latest mozilla with available packages otherwise use 16.04 in a vm unless you really absolutely cant even in a vm an up to date system is best if you want to develop especially as developers use newer libs
<aiena> on windows it doesnt really matter but linux shares everything
<aiena> you can compile libs standalone in your home dir too but that is a tedious process
<aiena> and you need to make sure to avoid conflicts
<aiena> probably as long as you never touch root you can manage on either os
<hateball> aiena: firefox is updated on LTS
<hateball> so there's no need to compile manually
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<PanV> I am trying to install Kubuntu for my father's laptop, so, because I don't have a USB drive, I partitioned the hard drive and now I have a 6 GB partition which I want to use as a Live environment for Ubuntu. But... Unetbootin won't let me touch it since the only option I have is the hard drive C and not E. Can anybody help?
<BluesKaj> PanV,   crossposting isn't going to help you, stick to #ubuntu
<PanV> gosh dangit
<PanV> lol
<faLUCE> I created a hotspot named "myhostpot" with network manager (I used the gui). I can connect clients to it, and they receive their ip address from a default dhcp server (that I don't know where is). However, I want that this hotspot assigns IP1 to MAC1, IP2 to MAC2 etc: where can I configure that?
<ikonia> faLUCE: please stop cross posting
<ikonia> you've posted in #ubuntu #kubuntu and #lubuntu
<ikonia> please just ask in 1 place
<lordievader> faLUCE: Configure your DHCP server to allocate the ip's you want.
<SomaTalos> Hello, someone knows how to stop kde to warn me about missing flash player?
<Smurphy> I'd like that one too ...
<SomaTalos> There is an "elegant" solution or I need to remove the entire program that makes this kind of notifications?
<hateball> Oh they left
<hateball> One solution would be to install flash, I suppose
<hateball> There is also a settings GUI one can tweak
<hateball> For what notifications get shown
<akik> yes
<akik> i think it was called restricted package notifications
<akik> or restricted codecs
<rajiv_> how to install multimedia codecs in kubuntu 16.04 lts?
<OerHeks> rajiv_, imstall kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rajiv_> OerHeks: every required multimedia codecs is there in "kubuntu-restricted-extrs"?
<OerHeks> rajiv_, no, but that is not to blame to opensource
<OerHeks> think of Blue ray, or .mov with DRM
<rajiv_> OerHeks: I mean ,am i able to play videos and mp3 files after installing Kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<OerHeks> rajiv_, sure, most content will play.
<rajiv_> OerHeks: thanks:)
<TFrog> has anyone here had any luck getting the cantata device action working playing cd's in kubuntu 16.04?
<rajiv_> Can i use "Gnome software" instead of "Discover" for installing softwares in kubuntu 16.04 lts?
<TFrog> rajiv, i don't see why not.  of course you could use synaptic or just plain muon though muon has some issues with xapian right now.  synaptic works fine.
<rajiv_> TFroh: Is synaptic works fine in kubuntu?
<genii> Yes
<rajiv_> TFrog: Is synaptic works fine in kubuntu?
<yofel> rajiv_: yes
<rajiv_> How do i install a package whose name contains one or two space between them. I mean how to write those types of package names. If i wanted to install "muon package manager", how do i write it after "apt-get install"?
<yofel> real package names don't contain spaces, so you need to find out what the name is first. apt-cache search might help
<yofel> (btw. for 'muon package manager', it's: muon)
<rajiv_> yofel: thankyou:)
<rajiv_> what are the commands to shutdown and restart the computer in kubuntu 16.04 lts?
<genii> rajiv_: At command line, or GUI ?
<rajiv_> genii: command line.
<genii> sudo sync && sudo shutdown -r now
<rajiv_> genii: this is for restart only.
<genii> Yes, you asked "shutdown and restart the computer"
<OerHeks> the -r pushes restart, without your system would turn off.
<genii> I
<genii> If you want poweroff then use -P instead of -r
<rajiv_> so the command to restart the computer is "sudo shutdown -r now"?
<genii> Once the computer is off you can't turn it back on by some previous command that was given. Your options are reboot with -r or -P to power off.
<genii> rajiv_: Yes
<rajiv_> genii; and the cmmand to shutdown is  "sudo shutdown now"?
<genii> rajiv_: I gave the sudo sync command there to make sure there are no unwritten things to the disks before it does that
<genii> rajiv_: sudo shutdown -P now
<genii> Will power off
<rajiv_> genii: yes. thank you:)
<genii> Some people use -h for halt but that does not always actually turn the machine off
<yossarianuk> 'sudo poweroff' works also
<genii> poweroff and shutdown are both just symlinks to systemctl anyways. I prefer using shutdown with different switches so that the command name doesn't change, just the switch given
<irctc112> how can i report the bug that, for me, ubuntu-bug is segfaulting in kubuntu?
<paranoidabhi> I need to replace my laptop's hdd with sdd. How can I transfer my present kubuntu to ssd one's painlessly.
<marco-parillo> paranoidabhi: There are hardware docking stations that allow you to have both connected simultaneously, so it is easy to clone them. But, unless you are really technical, I would prefer to simply save your real data and do a fresh install. I believe on a fresh install, your settings (like trim) will be more appropriate to an SSD. Now you certainly change those settings later (http://askubuntu.com/questions/674320/what-ssd-optim
<marco-parillo> Sorry: http://askubuntu.com/questions/674320/what-ssd-optimization-are-needed-on-latest-ubuntu-version but (with a different distro), I found most of those hints were followed by default on a fresh install.
<paranoidabhi> marco-parillo, thanks!
<marco-parillo> YW. Don't do anything too fast: There are others here who have migrated to SSDs.
<user|91736> Kubuntu an Ubuntu derivative?
<Dragnslcr> It uses the same repositories, yes
<akik> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<RtMF> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<RtMF> huh
<dax> !kylin =~ s/a formal/an official/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<viewer|69786> is there good information anywhere about using multiple (3 or more) monitors on a laptop with KDE
<viewer|69786> ?
<jmzc> hi
<jmzc> i've just installed Kubuntu 16.04. And I'm trying to install a new plasmoid , who requires python engine to be run . But I don't find any package that contains python engine for plasmoid executing
<daw_> anybody in the room have a suggestion on where to get help on a Google Hangouts issue? Skype and webrtc are working fine
<nsnzero> daw_: what problem you having with hangouts ?
<jimarvan> which kubuntu version? 15.xx?
<daw_> nsnzero: it's not picking up the mic. I can hear people and it does video
<daw_> proof my mic and camera work: https://soundcloud.com/floss-weekly/floss-weekly-396-koha-ils
<daw_> jimarvan: I will have to check. I've got a couple machines. I assume I'm on 16.04, but not 100% sure
<daw_> 16.04 it is
<jmzc> hi
<jmzc> how i can execute a plasmoid based on python in Kubuntu 16.04? it says that it requires a python engine but i don't find any package like python-plasmoid-engine-whatever
<genii> jmzc: Maybe get some ideas from https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma4/Python/GettingStarted
<jmzc> genii, thanks, but kubuntu 16.04 has got KDE 5, Plasma 5.5.5
<genii> The same principles apply, of PyQt, etc for what sort of packages and method are required
<jmzc> genii, that link recommends to install 	plasma-scriptengine-python, but there is any package like that in Kubuntu 16.04
<genii> Yes, looks like that was dropped after 14.04
<jmzc> genii, it should be in python3-pykde4
<jmzc> or rebuild old plasmoids to new libraries
<genii> I'm enquiring in the dev channel now, hopefully they may reply
<jmzc> thanks !
<jmzc> indeed I'm only searching a plasmoid to follow Twitter timeline
<jmzc> i you know any alternative ...
<paines> hey guys
<jimarvan> hey :)
<jimarvan> daw_: do you logon without password?
<daw_> log in to what? I have a password on my account on my laptop
<paines> I would like to sync  my google contacts with kaddressbook. Howevery I do no know how! there is only a button to add an LDAP server in the options, but nothing like google / akonadi releated which I used in the past iirc.
<jimarvan> that is a good question :(
<jimarvan> i had issues with that, but I think they were fixed in latest Plasma 5
<paines> I FOUND IT !!!!
<paines> one has to install akonadiconsole, launch it, add google contacts et volia
<Elec_A> Hi, can I add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports in any ubuntu based distros? I mean Xubuntu, Lubuntu and ... ?
<Elec_A> I want to install Plasma 5.7
<Fritigern> Elec_A: Jusrt open a terminal (emulator) and enter sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Elec_A> Fritigern: Thanks, I just wanted to make sure it won't have conflict with other parts of my Xubuntu.
<Elec_A> I'll do that, thanks
<Fritigern> Do make sure to do a full upgrade after adding the PPA and before installing any new packages. It may prevent odd behavior
<Fritigern> BTW, I don;t know if 5.7 has already landed in the PPA or not. But 5.6 is definitely there.
#kubuntu 2016-07-14
<aclimatt_> What happened to KDM in 16.04? I can't find the package anywhere or any mention of it anymore
<aclimatt_> And if KDM isn't around anymore, is there any other alternative to lightdm and GDM if you're using KDE?
<Zren> aclimatt, kubuntu ships with sddm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ssdm is the default now
<aclimatt> Ah OK
<aclimatt> I'll give that one a try, thanks!
<Arturo> hello
<Zren> hi
<rajivmars> I have just installed kubuntu 16.04. The memory consumption is very high. what may be the reason behind it?
<hateball> rajivmars: press ctrl+esc and find out what uses memory
<hateball> likely it is a wild akonadi
<rajivmars> hateball: its plsmashell.
<rajivmars> hateball: how to fix it?
<hateball> rajivmars: oh, how much is it using?
<rajivmars> hateball: plasmashell-280mb, mysqld-450mb
<hateball> rajivmars: depending on the amount of plasmoids etc you use, that's not super much for plasmashell
<rajivmars> hateball: ok.
<hateball> rajivmars: if you do not use akonadi (KDE PIM), then you can run "akonadictl disable" to lower mysqld memory usage
<hateball> rajivmars: and also, you likely want to use kubuntu backports to get plasma 5.6.5, since 16.04 default is quite buggy
<hateball> rajivmars: if you want to do that: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y
<rajivmars> how to upgrade to plasma 5.6.5?
<rajivmars> hateball: i have plasma 5.5.5 installed. how do i upgrade it to 5.6.5/
<soee> when it omces ot mysqld there is know  bug reported
<hateball> rajivmars: the command I gave you does that
<soee> o/
<rajivmars> hateball: do you tell me the approx size of this installation?
<hateball> rajivmars: I dont remember, 300mb maybe? Remove the -y at the end of the command it will ask you for confirmation first, and show how much
<rajivmars> hateball: thankyou:)
<rajivmars> hateball: today while installing "wine' by using; "apt install wine", the installation stops after 98% and there was some error messages for that failure. I will paste those error messages on http://paste.ubuntu.com/19340797/. will you please see those?
<hateball> rajivmars: I dont know, temporary network issues maybe?
<hateball> rajivmars: Did you try installing it again? What has already been downloaded is cached so it doesnt need to start over
<rajivmars> hateball; I don't know why this happens most of the time while installing wine.
<acheronuk> the failed files fetch from those urls manually in a browser here at the moment
<rajivmars> hateball: what should i do if a package installation has stopped in the middle. do i use the command "apt install <<package name>>" again to install it or something different?
<hateball> rajivmars: Just do it again
<hateball> rajivmars: You could also try switching to a different mirror
<rajivmars> hateball:after doing  this again the installation begins where it left of. I mean is there any effect on that particular package, because it is then installed in two parts.
<hateball> rajivmars: nothing is installed until everything is cached locally
<hateball> because the packages depend on each other, you cant just install 1 out of 10
<rajivmars> hateball: That means if a package download is interrupted in the middle due to network failure or other issues, it doesn't affect anything, and i can resume the downloading process from where i left of.
<hateball> rajivmars: Yes
<rajivmars> hateball: thakyou:). Now i am upgrading plasma.
<rajivmars> I have just changed my password for my email account. after doing this, now when i am opening 'geary' it shows an error :Unable to open local mailbox for "my emal id". geary does not show any settings options to fix it. How do i fix it?
<soee> rajivmars: we do not support geary etc.
<soee> try to ask his app devs
<rajivmars> soee: Ya. i understand. sorry:)
<Kardi> is there an IRC for asking questions about laptops
<hateball> Kardi: For the hardware? ##hardware
<Kardi> Thanks
<xxx> gays?
<rajivmars> after updating my system, whenever i turn it on, it shows a notification "failure to download extra packages" the package is : "ttf-mscorefonts-installer". When i try to install that then the terminal shows an error message comes which i paste to "http://paste.ubuntu.com/19353035/". Anyone please see it and tell me the solution for this. I am using kubuntu 16.04 lts.
<hateball> rajivmars: you could try something like: sudo apt purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer && sudo rm var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/*.exe && sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<hateball> and see if that goes through
<rajivmars> hateball: ok.
<hateball> rajivmars: ugh, typo at var
<hateball> needs to be /var, obviously
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rajivmars> hateball: it removed ttf-mscorefonts-installer but it shows this " cannot remove 'var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/*.exe': No suc
<rajivmars> h file or directory".
<rajivmars>  
<hateball> rajivmars: yes because I missed a leading /
<hateball> so just edit the command
<rajivmars> hateball: after what?
<BluesKaj> before var
<rajivmars> hateball; ok.
<acheronuk> that ttf-mscorefonts package also sometimes just has issues with downloading the fonts archives from sourceforge
<rajivmars> hateball: it again shows the same "download failed" error. i think its a mirror problem.
<acheronuk> rajivmars: I had the same "Can't drop privileges" errors the other day, but the fonts did download and install
<acheronuk> so as you say, maybe a mirror or network prob their end
<hateball> rajivmars: it is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 /root/.synaptic/ not created due to locking status" [Low,Confirmed]
<hateball> I think
<rajivmars> acheronuk; that means i have to trying it until the mirror is ok.
<hegemon8> rajivmars: this can be bit lame way to do it, but i install kubuntu-restricted-extras package (pulls flash and other restricted stuff too, but ms fonts as well)
<hateball> hegemon8: that's just a meta-package, it is still the ttf-mscorefonts-installer that pulls the exes
<rajivmars> hateball: Is that "update notifier" shows when the computer turns on even after removing this package?
<acheronuk> rajivmars: I've had hassle with it in the past. On last Xenial install it just worked. So either fixed or is indeed a bit random
<rajivmars> acheronuk: may be it will fixed after 1-2 days when the mirror for that is ok.
<acheronuk> All I know is it worked yesterday with Xenial. So......?
<rajivmars> acheronuk; for now i going to remove it and try it after some time:)
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody tell me where I find the location of the konsole-/bash-preferences-file? Specifically the file that contains information about profiles and their colour-schemes.
<hateball> rajivmars: make sure you clean up (remove) that partial dir also
<hateball> Mrokii: ~/.local/share/konsole/
<rajivmars> hateball; so by using "apt-get autoclean"
<Mrokii> hateball: thanks, I'll take a look.
<hateball> rajivmars: no, by doing rm as you did before
<hateball> Mrokii: there should be a config for each profile
<Mrokii> Yeah, found it. Thanks.
<rajivmars> hateball: by running the same command that you provided?
<hateball> rajivmars: yes
<hateball> rajivmars: without the apt bits of course
<rajivmars> hateball: thankyou:)
<StatelessCat> Hey
<StatelessCat> is their any special configuration on ubuntu or kubuntu to override the /etc/UPower/UPower.conf configuration ?
<StatelessCat> I observe that my configuration on /etc/UPower/UPower.conf is not applied.
<StatelessCat> How can I fix this to permit my computer to go on HybridSleep when the battery is critical ?
<BluesKaj> StatelessCat,  notfamilair with UPower, i use Power Management in System Settings which is a KDE app
<BluesKaj> so depends which DE you use
<StatelessCat> I use Kubuntu, but I installed i3wm on it and no longer use kde and plasma
<StatelessCat> BluesKaj: do you think there is a way to configure powermanagement on Ubuntu at a lower level than KDE/GNOME/any DE ?
<makinen> I hope they would add tiling to kde
<BluesKaj> I guess upower can be controlled from the terminal
<BluesKaj> man upower gives a lot of options
<StatelessCat> makinen: I hope (: . Since I use i3wm, I cannot go back on KDE or Gnome-Shell... And I loved so much KDE and plasma in the past (:. KDE was my first DE.
<StatelessCat> BluesKaj: I know how to use UPower, but his configuration seems ovveridden by something
<BluesKaj> StatelessCat,  did you have a DE before switching to I3, if so then the config files for power management may still be in effect at the lower level
<StatelessCat> BluesKaj: for instance, I set to do HybridSleep as critical action when battery go less than 30%, and this is never triggered. As well when I ask Upower to trigger HybridSleep when battery time remaning is low.
<StatelessCat> BluesKaj: I installed Kubuntu, so maybe it's the KDE configuration that is taking precedence. thats what I ask here :)
<makinen> I've been using kde since the version 1.1. and it would make me sad to abandon it ;)
<BluesKaj> ok then if you want to use i3 tiling exclusively , you'll have tp purge kde/plasma, StatelessCat
<makinen> though the real reason is that I'm too lazy to learn i3 or awesome
<StatelessCat> BluesKaj: apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop ? hum this will be violent, no ?
<makinen> but I gave a try to the tiling script for kde and it was great though too buggy :(/
<BluesKaj> makinen,  it's no point learning i3 unless you need it for efficiency on the job or some such, IMO
<makinen> tiling indeed increases my productivity
<StatelessCat> makinen: i3wm is more simple to learn, more effective, very well documented compared to Awesome.
<BluesKaj> StatelessCat,  unfortunately iill rove a lotokde appsyes
<BluesKaj> remove
<BluesKaj> omigod , my KB is acting up ...
<makinen> but the tiling script don't work properly with all applications and its configure dialog is broken
 * StatelessCat is away for 20mn
<BluesKaj> unfortunately purging will will remove a lot of kde apps
<BluesKaj> bbl
<makinen> I might just fix the script instead of switching wm
<pragomer_1> how to upgrade to newest stable kde in kubuntu 16.04 via backports?
<hateball> oh they left
<soee> that is why we should have short welcome screen/slideshow where user woudl be asked after installation if backports shoudl be enabled
<jimarvan> hmm soee that is a good idea
<jimarvan> since they make the effort to come here
<jimarvan> and poor hateball responded in 4 mins pfff
<BluesKaj> it's understandable after 5mins or so , but before a minute is up some are gone due to the instant gratification expectation
<hateball> Someone with powers greater than mine could make a !trigger for sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<hateball> With some explanation
<StatelessCat> 14T144317 BluesKaj | StatelessCat,  unfortunately iill rove a lotokde appsyes -> Ok BluesKaj, I'll do a fresh install from Ubuntu-server rather :)
<BluesKaj> I corrected that messy response, to: unfortunately purging kde will remove most kde apps, StatelessCat
<BluesKaj> StatelessCat, ubuntu server is the right way to go, no DE to deal with then you're free to use i3  etc
<StatelessCat> BluesKaj: but for gtk, qt... all will come with apps ?
 * StatelessCat think about his old love... Arch***** ^^
<BluesKaj> it's ubuntu after all
<BluesKaj> you can install which ever apps you want afaik, but the associated ked or gtk libs will come withthem including any dependencies, dunno how that intercts with i3 tho
<BluesKaj> kde or gk
<BluesKaj> damn KB...I guess the wireless signal is dropping out on certain keystrokes, have to use more pressure
<BluesKaj> StatelessCat,  you can ask in #i3 chat
<StatelessCat> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> StatelessCat,  good luck :-)
<StatelessCat> you too
<rajivmars> what is the command to get information about a particular package?
<Dragnslcr> apt-cache show <packagename>
<rajivmars> Dragnslcr: thanks:)
<hoagies> in kubuntu 16.04: how can one remove icons from the panel (=taskbar)??
<lethu> hoagies: right click > unlock widgets > then click the menu icon
<lethu> which shows up
<hoagies> there is no "unlock widgets" ..... only "lock widgets"!!!!!
<lethu> hoagies: then click on the right most icon
<lethu> hoagies: it should show up an vertical bar, move the mouse over the icons you want to remove and click the red "x"
<hoagies> no .... ithe one in red only gives 'remove this panel' ... i.e.' remove the whole enchillada'
<lethu> hoagies: which icons do you want to remove?
<lethu> hoagies: if it is the icons in the sytem tray then right click on it then sys tray options > sys tray settings
<hoagies> i tried to remove chromium, which had a double icon somehow .... reinstalled kubuntu 16.04!!!!
<acheronuk> click the "hamburger" on the panel. then while the panel options bar is visible, hover over the icon you want to remove
<acheronuk> like http://i.imgur.com/NVMFBho.png
<acheronuk> oh. gone. :/
<stephen_b> can anyone tell me why single click to open is not working even my setttings are fine
<acheronuk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Thyriaen> I just got me Kubuntu 16.04 LTS from http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ and i cant seem to find the install option in the boot menu :) there is only one available to boot into the live disk - am i missing something ?
<acheronuk> Boot the live session, and the first screen you then get should be one that asks if you want to install now, or continue testing on a full live desktop
<Thyriaen> okay thank you ill look around
<Thyriaen> i found the option - thanks a lot
<jonathan_x> It might have been after installing the lastest nVidia driver (on my system) (for the first time this install) but at some point recently KDE started regularly freezing the UI. What happens is that sometimes I can go to a tty and issue service sddm restart, at ot other times the thing is frozen and I can only do so using a SSH sessions.
<jonathan_x> During those times there is only a single (currently, Nouveau) error message that might indicate anything. I forgot what it was, I could find it again probably. But this happened every day several times at least. In the end I installed Cinnamon from some PPA and the thing has only happened once since (if it is the same thing).
<jonathan_x> Removing nVidia and establishing nouveau as the default again, did not change the issue.
<jonathan_x> I want to ask what is the fastest and easiest way to complete remove X and all desktop managers, purge their config, including any user config, and then reinstall it?
<Mrokii> Hello. Where in Kubuntu can I see if an nVidia-graphics driver is installed and used?
<rattking> info center will tell you that
<rattking> look at the opengl driver vendor
<Mrokii> rattking: Thanks, I'll take a look
<Mrokii> Okay, it seesm the nouveau-driver is used.
<Thyriaen> so i have tryed the install kubuntu option on the live disk twice now - it always tells me that the installer has crashed - no error messages
<Mrokii> So the next question would be, how do I activate an nVidia-driver instead, on Kubuntu?
<jonathan_x> Thyriaen: you are not doing anything special?
<Thyriaen> jonathan_x: for some reason it worked the thrid time
<Thyriaen> however
<jonathan_x> sukoshi ;-).
<Thyriaen> the anymations / dragging windows around etc
<Thyriaen> or clicking on anything is super laggy
<Thyriaen> is that a driver issue ?
<jonathan_x> I don't know.
<jonathan_x> I'm trying to think but I haven't experienced it myself.
<jonathan_x> You could install Cinnamon next to KDE (it will load from the selection dropdown in SDDM, where you log in) and see if that is laggy too, if not, it must a KDE issue right.
#kubuntu 2016-07-15
<jonathan_x> Cinnamon is a great environment I must say, it is a little less powerful, but must better contained; everything just works and is easy to do, and they have spent a lot of time on making everything perfect.
<Thyriaen> guess ill just stick to lxde :) if i cannot figure out a way to fix this soon
<jonathan_x> I wonder if I must reinstall myself to get a clean system again.
<Thyriaen> why do you think so ?
<YankDownUnder> Is it safe to assume you've checked if you have the correct graphics drivers installed?
<Thyriaen> no it is not safe to assume that
<Thyriaen> cause i did not install any
<YankDownUnder> A logical thing to do would be to check if you require drivers for the graphics card, possibly a driver for the CPU/Motherboard - and as well, before deciding that a system is "hosed" and requires "re-installation" - create a new user (or two) and see if you have issues with the users you create...hmm...
<jonathan_x> I have more reasons to think my system is not okay, but reproducing the issues I have in KDE might take equally as long as reinstalling it.
<YankDownUnder> Fair enough. I was just following logical flow.
<Thyriaen> i wonder
<Thyriaen> whoh are you talking to YankDownUnder
<jonathan_x> and I'm not suggesting reinstallation to Thyriaen, but installing Cinnamon is equally as easy as anything else.
<YankDownUnder> Cinnamon is quite nicely done. Has come quite a long way in a very short time.
<jonathan_x> Thyriaen: he is speaking
<jonathan_x> of your graphics lag.
<Thyri> so i have to get the propritary drivers from amd and such then ?
<Thyri> im Thyyriaen btw
<Thyri> had my 24h dc
<YankDownUnder> Thyri: Only you can tell.  You can to into "System Settings" -> "Driver Manager" => you can check there...as well, you can do it from a terminal by typing "sudo ubuntu-drivers list"
<jonathan_x> Thyri: you have to reconnect to your internet every 24h?
<jonathan_x> I don't feel like having to recreate partitions and all of that.
<jonathan_x> I don't have to but I feel like wiping the space first.
<jonathan_x> the fresher something is, the better it usually feels.
<Thyri> will do in a bit
<Thyri> yes
<Thyri> my internet gets dced every 24h
<jonathan_x> so what are you all up to?
<YankDownUnder> jonathan_x: Creating a set of OSX VM's to run under Qemu wtih Virt-Manager. Sound fun?
<jonathan_x> Not sure, documentation on Qemu seems to be of the anarchy-without-purpose kind.
<YankDownUnder> jonathan_x: Yes...this is true...it requires digging...and asking...and then more digging...with experimentation...(having heaps of VirtualBox experience helps, too)
<jonathan_x> YankDownUnder: it's like they're telling you how to replace the BIOS eeprom on your motherboard but they're not telling you how to open the case.
<jonathan_x> They're not telling you to open the case in order to get to the eeprom in the first place ;-).
<YankDownUnder> jonathan_x: From it's inception, it's been like that...but still, it's fun, it's useful, it's TRICKY...like doing a complex cross-word puzzle on a Monday morning without coffee or a smoke.
<jonathan_x> YankDownUnder: Sometimes people solve puzzles for fun. A game designer makes something challenging on purpose.
<jonathan_x> A game is meant not to be easy. Sometimes it seems like people try to make stuff hard on purpose here too.
<YankDownUnder> jonathan_x: That is the strategy for games/gaming. I put things together for "long term" - solid solutions that I do not have to maintain or bother with. I create situations for clients that can be "left unattended" for long periods of time with minimal hardware requirements. So for me, the "game" is to get a single machine to do far much more than what a single machine is supposed to do...does that make sense?
<jonathan_x> Well you have to because not doing it long term is not possible in Linux.
<jonathan_x> Anything you want, you must really develop yourself, and that is a long-term proposal.
<jonathan_x> Then, when finally everything is just right, it doesn't take any more effort or attention, and that is really the goal.
<jonathan_x> It's because it is too hard to get it right without doing all of that.
<YankDownUnder> jonathan_x: Strewth that. I have some machines that are still "doing their job" from March of 2000 when I came here. That is a great feeling. Therefore, the paradigm by which I conduct business and create  solutions is based on that ideology.
<jonathan_x> The difficulty however is maintaining such stability across changing conditions. What if you only have 10 days to set up a system and get things going? What if you don't have reliable backup locations?
<jonathan_x> You start to think about contingency plans because development is all about not losing your work.
<YankDownUnder> jonathan_x: I have "systems in mothballs" to use as base "setups"...so 10 days is a huge amount of time to work within. Does that make sense?
<jonathan_x> are they installer images or complete HDD images or custom setup scripts setting up some system?
<jonathan_x> I find that block-level clones of anything are quite unattractive to use as sources of systems.
<jonathan_x> And regenerating stuff coupled with file level operations are much more convenient.
<YankDownUnder> Images stored as ISO's, DMG's, on USB's, CD's, DVD's...and a few HDD's laying about...it's like a library of stuff...some going back to 1991...even a few "images" of things from earlier, but stored "in the cloud" as it were.
<jonathan_x> So only OS X images or combined Linux/OS X?
<Thyri> how can i switch between desktops ?
<Thyri> some wiered stuff is happening here
<YankDownUnder> jonathan_x: No...OSX, Windows(insert version here), Novell, Linux, BeOS, OS2...
<Thyri> the menu bar keeps disappearing
<Thyri> but the mouseover still works sometimes
<Thyri> and i cannot open anything
<jonathan_x> So you store filesystems in ISO format? Is that possible for complete Linux filesystems as well? Or are they really copies of partitions at block level? I don  think that is possible.....
<jonathan_x> ecryptfs is such a horrid system....
<YankDownUnder> jonathan_x: ISO images...and then as well, for some things I have to actually have an images of a block device, so I "dd" an image of a partition of partitions for a special purpose (like Novell or OS/2 for instance) - it's like being a "Librarian" as it were...guess it comes from back in the good old days of running BBS's and beiung a centralised "archive". Fun. Great way to spend one's time, really...keeps me off the streets, eh.
<oem_> anyone using ds4drv?
<oem_> having issues in 16.04
<jonathan_x> seriously I am using a short script to manually mount ecryptfs homedirectories from outside the system. It calls ecrypt-fs-add-passphrase but when I do it from the script, it as the wrong output, as opposed to issuing the exact same command manually. Mind = boggled.
<jonathan_x> solved... didn't realize some tool outputted user interactive text on stdout and I had to remove that from the actual output.
<leftist> evening. is anyone using touchscreen with kubuntu?
<Kardi_> Does anyone watch tv on linux, if so what kind of tuner do you use?
<stephen_ab> Can anyone answer any of the problems with plasma 5.6.5
<stephen_ab> http://askubuntu.com/questions/798651/kubuntu-acting-weird-after-upgrading-to-plasma-5-6-5
<YankDownUnder> stephen_ab: When this happened to me, what I did was to create a new user, test everything under that new user, then I deleted the KDE/Plasma caches and basic configurations (from the ~/.config and ~./local/share) - then logged in again as my normal user, recreated what I required, and it's been stable since.
<stephen_ab> let me try that
<YankDownUnder> stephen_ab: Coolbeans.
<stephen_ab> so you did an apt-get clean?
<YankDownUnder> stephen_ab: No...what I did was manually go into my /home/myusername and via the terminal, deleted the "cruft" in the ~./cache and then deleted basic configurations for KDE and Plasma from the ~/.config and ~/.local/share => specifically stuff that was Plasma related and desktop related - nothing to do with apps or such...
<stephen_ab> there are  a lot of things what should i delete
<YankDownUnder> stephen_ab: In my ~./config => I deleted everything that pertained to "Plasma" - which obviously will get recreated when you log in to that account. Ditto with all the plasma related cruft in ~/.local/share
<stephen_ab> that seems working
<YankDownUnder> stephen_ab: If any thanks are to be passed, it would be to some of the folks in the #plasma channel for giving me the tips a few weeks back... -> or better yet, pass along the information to someone else that is going to have this issue - or IS having this issue...saves heaps of time - and in some instances, saves someone from mistakenly re-installing the OS completely...hmm...
<kali_yuga> my wifi tray icon doesn't change. it's since I reinstalled. https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/14/28/8378818-snapshot1.png
<kali_yuga> it just keeps the default one which is ugly and doesn't fit there.
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: Does it stay the same if you change to a different theme - and then change back again? Just asking.
<kali_yuga> Yes it just stays default. doesn't matter which theme
<kali_yuga> and I had a nice looking wifi icon before. but it just ignores it
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: And if you remove that "widget" from the taskbar and then re-add it, it's the same, hmm?
<kali_yuga> yup did that too
<kali_yuga> I even removed the entire panel
<kali_yuga> made a new one, nothing
<kali_yuga> and I use kde something like this bothers me ^^
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: Strange that. Ditto - it bothered me, too - when it was happening to me, that is...
<kali_yuga> you had this problem too? im using kde 4.13
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: I'm using KDE Plasma 5.6.5
<kali_yuga> did you have the problem with kde 5?
<kali_yuga> any idea how to get rid of that bug?
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: Yes...but I resolved them by upgrading using the "backports" PPA's as recommended by the devs in #kde and #plasma - and also had to manually "blow out" some "crap" - and since, well, it works. I'm stable and happy. But that's ME...
<kali_yuga> isn't their a way to reset all this panel stuff
<hateball> I dont recall for kde 4.x... but there is probably a panelrc or if it is in kderc in your ~/
<kali_yuga> before i reinstalled my kde was perfect but nooo i was stupid enough to do upgrading... I reinstalled huge problems with the wrong kernel. and I downgraded again. now my system is like before just not as stable*? with more bugs somehow.
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: There are a few different ways; the means by which I've done this was to create a new user, then login to the new account, and manually delete what I wanted through the terminal in my "old" account. Once that was done, just by logging into the "old" account, everything that was required was recreated - and I also had to "re-customise" my desktop...
<hateball> You could also log in as your own user from tty1, no extra user needed :)
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: If there are configuration files/prefs files floating around, obviously that's going to cause a conundrum with a system...specifically - with the "user account".
<YankDownUnder> hateball: This is very true, that being said, i wanted to check out the stability of the "DE" with a new user to make sure it wasn't something else...does that make sense?
<kali_yuga> ok slow i need to grasp this first
<hateball> YankDownUnder: Yep, perfectly
<kali_yuga> ok ok hold on
<hateball> Just saying, I'd have just moved stuff away on my regular user at once because LETS DO IT LIVE ;p
<kali_yuga> how do I do this slowly. which files do I have to remove?
<kali_yuga> what if I remove the .kde folder? a.e would that be recreated?
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: You'd be looking in the ~/.config and ~/.local/share
<hateball> actually for 4.x it is mostly in ~/.kde
<hateball> with plasma 5 it is in ~/.local/share
<kali_yuga> so I make a new user or I go tty and remove .kde in /home?
<hateball> kali_yuga: dont rm, mv it to some _backup
<hateball> since there may be things you will want to have back
<YankDownUnder> I'd not remove the ~/.kde  => it's actually specific for some of your KDE applications - not the desktop, not the "widgets" and Plasma.
<kali_yuga> I know where the default wifi icon is located at. I tried to replace it with the one I want. but it was still the default one
<kali_yuga> under /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: Sometimes the "icon" is built into the "code" of a particular program or widget, and therefore creates the "image" on it's own - regardless of user-intervention.
<kali_yuga> network.svgz
<kali_yuga> damn it stupid icon xD
<kali_yuga> I still don't know what to do.
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: All is not lost - if you continue to ask and dig, you will find the answer. Such is the paradigm of patience.
<acheronuk> plasma also has it's own icon cache, so sometimes icons and other elements don't change until that is cleared
<hateball> kali_yuga: try running "kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental"
<kali_yuga> YankDownUnder: you said you deleted what you wanted after creating new user. how did you know what to delete. I know where the theme icons are all located. /home/user/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<acheronuk> not sure on kde4 now, but maybe in /var/tmp/kdecache-yourusername/
<kali_yuga> kbuildsycoca4 running...
<kali_yuga> want the output?
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: I deleted what was related to plasma, the plasma workspace, the plasma configurations - as well, the "caches" of crap...
<hateball> kali_yuga: sure, you can pastebin it
<hateball> kali_yuga: try reloading your session after running it, see if it fixes things
<kali_yuga> pasted a litlle weird
<kali_yuga> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19467953/
<kali_yuga> reloading. you mean killing the plasma-desktop and re-open i did this but didn't help.
<hateball> yea
<hateball> hmmm
<kali_yuga> yeah like evrything invalid. idk what it means though
<kali_yuga> i just delete .kde now if it should be recreated. i don't have that much anyway. should be still all default besides a few themes i tried. or will that ruin stuff?
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a fresh install of Kubuntu 16.04 and there's a strange problem with LibreOffice (possibly other apps as well, not sure yet). I am German, but my system is set to English (as the System-language). Now when I try to save a document with a German Umlaut in its title, the German Umlaut is replaced with a "?" when I look at it in Dolphin. Also, it seems I can't save the already opened document
<Mrokii> anymore from LibreOffice. When I replace the German Umlaut with internation letters everything works fine. The question is, how can I make LibreOffice and/or dolphin show the correct characters again...
<kali_yuga> rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc ?
<hateball> kali_yuga: why rm when you can mv
<kali_yuga> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=13712
<hateball> Mrokii: it's a default install you say?
<hateball> I was thinking if you used some strange font, but I dont know what manner of font wouldnt have umlauts
<Mrokii> hateball: Yes, freshly installed from the CD I burned (an official download of Kubuntu 16.04).
<kali_yuga> hateball: mv to rename or to move?
<hateball> kali_yuga: to rename, in case you need stuff in the file :)
<Mrokii> hateball: I've never had a problem like this with Ubuntu (which I had used before).
<hateball> sounds weird
<hateball> I mean I use swedish-swedish layout, but there's no problem displaying for instance files in arabic in Dolphin
<kali_yuga> Mrokii: komisch.
<kali_yuga> so I rename with a new user. or just rename log in and out or restart or something. but thanks for the help so far
<Mrokii> Also, when I doubleclick on a LibreOffice-file with a German Umlaut in it, I get an error-message saying that it can't open the file (the German Umlaut being replaced with "??".
<kali_yuga> like this kinda? Brief f�r Foobar.doc
<Mrokii> yep.
<hateball> Mrokii: can you create a file in a terminal and it looks ok?
<hateball> like touch ~/åäöü.txt or something
<Mrokii> hateball: I've tried that for the first time and it seems the German Umlauts aren't even available in the terminal (Konsole). Though I *can* create a file with German Umlauts in Dolphin.
<hateball> something wonky with your keyboard layout it sounds like
<hateball> Mrokii: if you run "setxkbmap de" and then type, does that change anything?
<Mrokii> The layout is "German dead acute". I'm not quite sure if that's the correct setting though.
<Mrokii> hateball: No change in the terminal.
<hateball> Mrokii: what does "locale" look like?
<Mrokii> hateball: http://pastebin.com/Ezqau3zy
<hateball> yeah you're not supposed to get any errors
<hateball> tho I know too little about dealing with such mixed locales to say
<hateball> Mrokii: if you try "export LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8", any change?
<Mrokii> hateball: Yes, the first error message regarding LC-CTYPE disappeared when using "locale". But still no luck in typing German Umlauts in the terminal.
<hateball> bleh
<hateball> Mrokii: I am guessing you'll have more luck in a german-speaking channel
<Mrokii> Hm, okay, I'll try.
<hateball> Mrokii: do you have deutsch language-packs installed? what happens if you switch everything over to german using the GUI config?
<kali_yuga> well I screwed everything up. i mv the .kde folder to .kde2. and I only got an empty screen now. i'm in tty now great
<kali_yuga> I renamed the old kde2 back and I still get an empty screen
<hateball> kali_yuga: you didnt use sudo or something did you? so permissions are screwed up
<Mrokii> hateball: I'll need to try that. One moment...
<kali_yuga> no i didn't use sudo. how do i get .kde back now?
<kali_yuga> any idea. what did I do wrong I just renamed it and boom
<Mrokii> hateball: I'll have to log out as it seems for the language change to take effect. brb.
<kali_yuga> how can I get back to the login screen from tty? I still have untiy. from there I can remove kde and reinstall the Desktop enviroment
<kali_yuga> help
<Mrokii> hateball: No change as it seems. The system-language is set to German now, but still no luck in Konsole. The German umlauts show up as "??" when typed in the terminal.
<kali_yuga> ah I got It puuhh
<kali_yuga> i mean i'm back in unity now at least
<kali_yuga> now I could just give it a try and reinstall the DE. maybe other bugs I have encountered will go away
<hateball> Mrokii: does it still look mixed/error when you run "locale" too?
<kali_yuga> well i got my kde back. i removed the .kde folder in unity and it got recreated. bug is still there, was all for nothing
<Mrokii> hateball: No, everything is set to "de_DE" or "de_DE.UTF-8". But the errors are back, as they were before.
<viewer|73548> Hello!I can not connect to the Internet. I use wired connecton with rj45 that requres username and password. When i tuned DSL, i can not press OK button.
<hateball> viewer|73548: so it is ADSL?
<viewer|73548> Yes. It is ADSL
<viewer|73548> And Okay button don't work
<viewer|73548> maybe kubuntu have pppoeconf analog?
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> viewer|73548: what happens when you press OK? Nothing?
<hateball> or is it greyed out?
<viewer|73548> Okay button is gray
<hateball> I have no trouble adding a new connection with garbled info
<hateball> I just filled out crap in the three main fields
<hateball> even just username/pw works
<hateball> viewer|73548: is this Kubuntu 16.04 ?
<viewer|73548> Yes
<hateball> hmm
<viewer|73548> In previous versions it works
<viewer|73548> I filled 2 fileds: username and password
<viewer|73548> Maybe it need something else?
<hateball> doesnt need anything else when I try tho
<hateball> Well the connection name cant be empty
<hateball> even that lets me press ok, but it errors out
<viewer|73548> I know. But sometimes okay button is work. But then i got error
<hateball> viewer|73548: can you try using nmtui in a Konsole?
<viewer|73548> It is a pppoeconf analog?
<hateball> I am not familiar with pppoeconf
<hateball> nmtui is just ncurses gui for network-manager
<hateball> I am thinking if the applet is bugged for whatever reason
<viewer|73548> Ok i'll try. Thank you.
<viewer|73548> Iam just in win now.
<hateball> oh
<hateball> too bad they left
<hateball> I see I have the same issue on this regular 16.04 machine, but it works as expected when using backports
<Aziroshin> Hello. :)
<Aziroshin> I am using Kubuntu 16.04 and the "Switch User" option is missing from all the different menu types and dashboard. Is there any idea as to how that happened, and how to rectify it?
<Aziroshin> To give some perspective: The end result should be that I can open a second desktop environment, preferably as the same user, on a different VT using SDDM (or any other display manager), with a different configuration and settings.
<Aziroshin> The overall issue lies with using properietary nvidia drivers with a GTX 780 Ti and the usage of a capture card to produce screencasts and livestreams, and the vsync issues with kwin and the requirement to use environment variables to have kwin vsync properly with proprietary nvidia drivers.
<Aziroshin> One way to get around this would be to restart kwin with a new option. However, that would add window decorations to windows which had them removed by configuration or by hand, as kwin doesn't seem to remember or properly re-apply window decoration settings upon restart.
<hateball> hmmm, suppose I dont have switch user stuff either
<hateball> and I am using backports even
<Aziroshin> I only have the option to start a new session, which simply replaces the existing one. The rest is just the usual stuff like logout, reboot, shutdown, power management, etc.
<Aziroshin> I just found this: "qdbus org.kde.krunner /App switchUser" <- However, that opens the same "dialog" as the New Session button would.
<Aziroshin> I've also been pondering to slash open the security framework of X by allowing anyone to start an X server and changing permissions on VT8 for the normal user to use it. I am just reluctant to do so.
<Aziroshin> I'm now going to try gdm. It has a thing called "flexiserver" or whatever. I'll be looking at that and see how it works out.
<Aziroshin> aaaand... go.
<ibrokemywindows> o_O
<ibrokemywindows> O_o
<ibrokemywindows> yoyoyo
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with German Umlauts in Konsole. They're printed as "??". But I did find out that they're printed just fine in a TTY. Any thoughts what could be the problem?
<daum_> how do i disable/remove ibus?
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> you tried this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218568?
<jimarvan> Go to Preferences > Language Support and change Keyboard input method system from ibus to none. Then log out and log in again.
<jimarvan> daum_: I did that on Kubuntu 15.10 some months ago and it worked
<daum_> jimarvan, where are the preferences
<daum_> i've seen those, but can't seem to ever find them ha
<thyriaen> i am running kubuntu atm
<daum_> jimarvan, i don't see that in the system settings?
<thyriaen> and i cannot find the resolution of my monitor under display configuration
<thyriaen> I am running 1920x1200 but it doesnt show int he dropdown menu
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<jimarvan> BluesKaj: hey :)
<jimarvan> damn he logged off
<BluesKaj> hi jimarvan
<floown> Hello
<floown> When I try to add an entry in the "newspaper" (journal) in Kontact, I can not select the agenda and I have a error : http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=723234caps4.png
<floown> what can I do, please?
<stephen_b> is it possible to add separators in places in dolphin?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> When publish kde 5.7 for kubuntu 16.04 ?
<mah454> s/publish/release/
<mah454> I can not found packages on repositories .
<Guest_84848> Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_84848> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<krytarik> !ops | Guest_84848
<ubottu> Guest_84848: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, rww, Unit193
<Guest_84848> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<Guest_84848> light is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Guest_84848> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Guest_84848> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<mparillo> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law is doing.
#kubuntu 2016-07-16
<chcknrub> is the qt long term support be included in kubuntu 16.04?
<chcknrub> ?????
<ahoneybun> thank you Unit193
<chcknrub> hello ahoneybun
<Unit193> ahoneybun: 'Welcome, 'tis what I'm here for. :)
<ahoneybun> chcknrub: if you talking about Qt 5.8 we are going to try to squeeze it into 16.04
<chcknrub> ^_^
<chcknrub> thanks
<ahoneybun> I don't think I have that power even
<ahoneybun> np
 * chcknrub kiss will wait for qt 5.8
<viewer|8404> Good Evening everyone, Could someone tell me where to find the md5 for kubuntu linux on the website ?
<viewer|8404> please
<YankDownUnder> viewer|8404: Should be with the downloads - where you originally downloaded Kubuntu...hmm?
<oem> can someone te3ll me how to reset my joystick configuration? the mapping got scrambled somehow
<oem> xbox 360
<viewer|8404> oh found it, ty tho yank
<YankDownUnder> viewer|8404: Check for them here: http://www.kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads
<YankDownUnder> viewer|8404: Good on yta.
<viewer|8404> have a good one everyone
<oem> it was working now itn isnt
<YankDownUnder> oem: Have you Googled for a clue yet?
<oem> yes
<YankDownUnder> oem: Have you disconnected it, rebooted, then connected it again?
<oem> its a weird issue. right trigger somehow got mapped to an axis. system settings doesnt change it,
<oem> yes
<oem> uninstalled all joystiock config software. only have xboxdrv installed now
<YankDownUnder> oem: In all honesty,  I don't do games, I don't do joysticks or game controllers...so in reality, I'm not much help.
<oem> i guess its a xinput thing, right?
<YankDownUnder> oem: I would assume so.
<oem> i guess i just need to narrow it down to which file, and then how to make the proper edits. or copy and paste one
<oem> u in aus?
<YankDownUnder> oem: Being that it IS a control, anything to do with "input" is assumed. And yes, I'm in Oz.
<oem> im thinking about moving there eventually
<oem> maybe new zealand
<YankDownUnder> oem: I thought about it, too. Then I *did* it. NZ is too cold for me. I want to move north. Be warmer. I don't mind HOT. And less people.
<oem> I grew up in phx
<oem> so opposite for me
<oem> iceland got rid of their central banksters, but way too cold
<YankDownUnder> If the entire world got rid of the controlling banks/bankers, things would be vastly different. :)
<oem> definitely
<jattel> Is there a KDE Neon channel?
<YankDownUnder> Er...left...nevermind...
<aiena> Is read and write permision on a directory enough to create new files in the directory ?
<aiena> or do we need execute ?
<aiena> hmm seems like execute bit has to be set on folders otherwise they cannot be written to
<Mrokii> Hello. I'M relatively new to Kubuntu, so I'm wondering if I'm missing something. What I am missing is an option in Dolphin to open a bookmarked folder in a new window. All I see is an option to open it in a new tab, which is inconvenient. Is there a way to enable such an option?
<soee> Bookmarked ?
<soee> you mean having it in Places section ?
<rajivmars> the command to fix a broken package is "apt -f install" or apt -f install <<package name>>?  I mean, do i need to mention the package name after "install" or not?
<soee> you don't, it will try to fix all problems
<rajivmars> soee: thankyou:)
<Mrokii> soee: Yeah.
<Mrokii> I am used to Ubuntu and there the entries were named "bookmarks" if I remember correctly.
<soee> Mrokii: you i dont see such option
<Mrokii> soee: I don't see one either. I was just surprised that such an extential function (for me at least) isn't there), and wondered if there is a way to enable it somehow.
<Mrokii> On another note, where can I find Information about dolphin-plugins-development, specifically in Python, if that is possible at all?
<rajivmars> Despite of removing the package "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" by using the command "sudo apt purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer && sudo rm /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/*.exe", the computer still shows an update-information whenever i turn on my computer.  I have pasted the update information to "http://paste.ubuntu.com/19603344/".  Anybody please see it and provide a solution for this.
<leumas> Hi guys, i have a prob opening steam, see link for my terminal output; https://goo.gl/w1M2b4
<aiena> hey I have a query regarding permissions. Suppose there are 2 users - 'a' & 'b'. Both are in the same goup 'grp1'.
<aiena> A user is logged in as 'b' for a file the group has rw permission. Why cant user 'b' delete the file owned by user 'a' ?
<aiena> *group
<aiena> leumas:  try install perl
<aiena> leumas:  also try http://askubuntu.com/questions/761176/steam-doesnt-start-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04
<leumas> perl is installed and the solution fro the link results into the same error
<aiena> you tried all the solutions
<aiena> hmm then dont know
<aiena> dont use steam here. you tried reinstalling your graphics drivers etc
<yofel> aiena: user 'b' needs write permissions on the folder that the file is in. If he only has write permissions for the file, all he can do is edit it
<leumas> aiena: my graphics  card is an intel card, so i dont expect any issue from it
<leumas> aiena: i will consider it generic
<aiena> yofel: thanks now it makes sense
<aiena> leumas: hmm in linux often its hard to really pinpoint what causes app breakage especially colsed source apps. E.g. recently I needed to install gstreamer so a 2d CAD drawing package worked. I would have never have guessed it.
<aiena> closed
<aiena> Why would gstreamer a audio lib cause a problem for a drawing app. But yeah that was the case
<aiena> Probably that app has gstreamer bindings for all its audio.
<leumas> aiena: yea, that does happen
<aiena> Steam is sort of a bit of a black box too
<leumas> yea, from i have read on internet it sees to be. It comes with its own libs
<aiena> leumas:  you could try removing steam and reinstalling it with the GDebi package manager
<leumas> aiena: done that several times using apt
<aiena> leumas: yeah its supposed to be self contained but the mechanism is bugged so it interferes with system libs
<aiena> leumas:  I said using GDebi NOT apt
<leumas> and deleting .steam folder
<aiena> did you try several times with GDebi too
<leumas> will snaptic be a good substitute?
<yofel> not the same error, but did you try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<yofel> The steam runtime is known to be slightly incompatible with system libs at times
<aiena> well try with a few graphical package managers
<aiena> but probably use gdebi
<aiena> as synaptic uses apt in the background
<leumas> aiena: ok, let me try that
<Smurphy> Does anyone know if I can use the breezesvg icons for my website ?
<Smurphy> It's not commercial. Who would I ask for that ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> We use the breeze icons on kubuntu.org
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> With attribution in the footer
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> icons Copyright Breeze artists GPL 2+
<codingCookie> hey
<codingCookie> i have a problem with the keyboard layout i think or something is wrong with my system
<codingCookie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19617861/
<codingCookie> can anyone solve my problem ?
<Smurphy> IrcsomeBot: Well - I don't put it into the footer. Will see where I'll put it.
<Smurphy> But thx.
<Smurphy> Well - did add it to the footer :)
<Mrokii> Hello. Here's a quite specific problem. When I doubleclick on a string (for example a filename) there are certain "delimiters" like "-", which stop the selection of certain parts of the string. I wonder if it's possible to change these delimiters so that "_" is included as well (which it isn't at the moment). I hope I could make myself clear.
<BluesKaj> hi all
<Yaiyan> Is it possible to set the sound to mono instead of stereo?
<jonathan_x> You mean by still outputting to 2 channels?
<jonathan_x> You want joint stereo?
<jonathan_x> Otherwise you can go to the alsamixer settings (from the command line) and disable one of the channels.
<jonathan_x> But I assume you'd want joint stereo.
<jonathan_x> I do not know how to do that myself.
<Yaiyan> Outputting to both headphones, yeah
<Yaiyan> Some irritating video is filmed only using sound from one ear
<Yaiyan> or channel, I suppose
<jonathan_x> Here is some answer:
<jonathan_x> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=548914#p548914
<jonathan_x> if "average" means that it will average both channels, you might get an averaged sound from both channels ;-).
<Yaiyan> I'll try that, thanks
<jonathan_x> which would mean half the volume of the (one) channel, but still it would work.
<jonathan_x> Right channel I mean.
<jonathan_x> I assume you hear on the right?
<rajivmars> Despite of removing the package "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" by using the command "sudo apt purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer && sudo rm /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/*.exe", the computer still shows an update-information whenever i turn on my computer.  I have pasted the update information to "http://paste.ubuntu.com/19603344/".  Anybody please see it and provide a solution for this.
<jimarvan> rajivmars:  Kubuntu 16.04?
<rajivmars> jimarvan: yes
<jimarvan> no idea m8 sorry :(
<jimarvan> when does the update pops up?
<rajivmars> jimarvan: np:)
<jimarvan> have you installed any software that needs mscorefonts?
<jimarvan> or just installing standalone?
<rajivmars> jimarvan: this happens after i installed 'kubuntu-restricted-extras".
<jimarvan> EVERYTHING that has to do with closed source needs an EULA agreement to be agreed
<jimarvan> have you done that?
<jimarvan> *installed
<jimarvan> come on whisper i thinnk i got it
<rajivmars> jimarvan: yes i have agreed that Eula agreement.
<jimarvan> sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jimarvan> have you done that too?
<jimarvan> aaah
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> just purge it and reboot.
<jimarvan> sudo apt purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jimarvan> ok?
<rajivmars> jimarvan; yeh i have done thatt to.
<jimarvan> :) that should do it
<jimarvan> and?
<jimarvan> check your private messages
<rajivmars> jimarvan: ok, i am going to do this now.
<rajivmars> jimarvan: it says "ttf-mscorefonts-installer has not installed, so not removed". I have already remove it, and in spite of that it shows that update-notifier.
<ikmaak> hi,i do not use flash, but kubuntu keeeps "inviting" me to reinstall at each reboot. is there a way to fix that?
<ikmaak> reinstall flash
<jonathan_x> You mean you don't want it right.
<jonathan_x> Maybe you can install it and then delete the files, easiest solution :p.
<ikmaak> really? i just thought i didn't know the magic words to lose the adverisement of it :P IF that is the way, i'll keep the ahem infobox, so it does not get reinstalled as some security update :)
<ikmaak> then it is more of a no-flash badge of honor :P
<jonathan_x> I'm not sure how to do it with apt. With OpenSUSE you can mark packages as do not upgrade ;-).
<jonathan_x> No I am not saying that is the solution, I just don't know how.
<jonathan_x> It's not like Kubuntu tells you "Welcome, we have made changes to the base system and they are here and there."
<jonathan_x> For all you case, maybe Linux people sometimes do not want you to tinker with their systems :P (You might do something else).
<ikmaak> jonathan_x: thanks for your input anyway. maybe someone eles sees this and knows the magic spell
<Ziscqo> test
<ikmaak> Ziscqo: no, didn't work, could not see it...
<Zek> Has anyone experienced obs-studio when idle being 60-80% CPU for no reason , it's not doing anything just hogs all the CPU , processor is i5 4690k @ 4.0ghz
<jonathan_x> I wish this channel wouldn't be so god-damn busy all of the time.
<jonathan_x> I am leaving.
<Djearthquake> Hello guys)
<Djearthquake> Who knows? How nvidia optimus work in kubuntu 16.04?
<viewer|93520> Could anyone tell me why the MD5 signatures are different from what I have downloaded of kubuntu and whats on the website ?
<viewer|93520> oops think i answer my own question maybe
<flash__> hello
<manasses> oji
#kubuntu 2016-07-17
<user33> hi everybody
<user33> hope you all feel fine
<voidvector0_> greetings human
<voidvector0_> user33 was so cute
<rajivmars> Sound output is not coming in earphone.I am using kubuntu 16.04 lts. How do i solve that? Is there any package to receive sound output in earphone?
<Zren> rajivmars, is it plugged into the front of the case?
<rajivmars> Zren: yeh.
<Zren> try selecting the "headphones" port
<Zren> Right Click the volume control in the systray > audio settings
<Zren> output
<Zren> then look for built in analog stereo
<Zren> port: line out
<Zren> choose port: headphones
<rajivmars> Zren. it works. thank you:)
<Zren> i think it's suppose to detect the headphones when it plugs in, but I guess it doesn't.
<rajivmars> Zren: yeh
<work> Hello, how to remove this widget from the pannel?. am new in KDE
<work> http://i.imgur.com/d6PuYyR.png
<Zren> work, click the bars icon
<Zren> hover the widget, and click the X in the tooltip
<work> Zren: the bars icon? where is it?
<Zren> the bottom right icon
<Zren> "hamburger icon"
<Zren> except this one has 4 horizontal lines instead of 3...
<work> Zren: Done! THANK YOU
<work> Zren: Best IRC session ever!!!
<Zren> right click your panel > panel > lock widgets to hide that icon btw
<work> the "hambourger icon" ? what is it for btw?
<Zren> work, the hamburger icon is for configuring the panel, like the width, autohide and stuff
<work> Zren: Thanks. :)
<work_> Zren: how to remove widget on the desktop?
<work> How to remove widget on desktop?
<Zren> awe he left
<soee> work: hiho
<soee> did you figure it out ?
<work> how can I install Telegram? I don't find it in Discover. (Am using KDE Neon)
<soee> work: download from their website
<soee> https://desktop.telegram.org
<work> soee: Thanks.
<work> Hello - How to integrate imgur with Dolphin for easier image upload
<work_> hello...
<zypres> my netrunner wants me to upgrade to new kubuntu, will I still have netrunner or ubuntu then?
<mparillo> zypres: I would ask in http://forums.netrunner.com/ but as I understand it Standard (that, is not rolling) Netrunner is based on Kubuntu, but layers repositories and configs on top. So you will still have Netrunner.
<mparillo> I believe the additional repos to Sable Netrunner are PPAs, stored here: https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-os
<work> Hi, certain apps gtk app's icon don't look normal, do you have any idea about this?  example: http://i.imgur.com/3Rtkiw9.png
<anonimus> wine
<brmmm3> Hi. What is the best practice to have manage shared data on a multi user desktop? On Windows this is easy because all files which are not in a private directory are accessible by all users. But on Linux it is hard to setup and cumbersome to manage.
<work_> hello... anyone know why evince Document Viewer icons aren't look weird Document Viewer . http://imgur.com/s0uHmTC
<OerHeks> why evince Document Viewer icons aren't look weird  ...
<work_> OerHeks, I mean, why they looks all the same
<work_> OerHeks, button and icons look the same
<work_> http://imgur.com/s0uHmTC
<rajivmars> When does plasma 5.7 coming for update on kubuntu 16.04?
<inqueez> hello
<rajivmars> what is the command to upgrade a particular package in kubuntu16.04?
<mparillo> I prefer to upgrade all packages, as they usually seem to work together, but http://askubuntu.com/questions/44122/how-to-upgrade-a-single-package-using-apt-get
<mparillo> note that you probably no longer need the -get
<Guest_84843> Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<bjrohan> Hello. I just reinstalled Kubuntu fresh after a failing hard drive. Now indiscover I can't find programs when I search, even though they are "there" For instance I search for GIMP, nothing comes up, I go to graphics an I can see and install GIMP what gives?
<Guest_84843> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_84843> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Guest_84843> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<Guest_84843> light is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Guest_84843> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Guest_84843> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<Guest_84843> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<Guest_84843> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> weather is not doing Allah is doing
<jimarvan> welcome to my ignore list
<Guest_84843> humans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> animals are not doing Allah is doing
<bjrohan> exactly
<Guest_84843> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<Guest_84843> one letter read from book of Allah amounts to one good deed and Allah multiplies one good deed ten times
<Guest_84843> hearts get rusted as does iron with water to remove rust from heart recitation of Quran and rememberance of death
<jimarvan> pew pew
<jimarvan> xD
<bjrohan> WHen using Discover, the search function doesn't work. Is there a setting I must adjust? I can even search for a program featured on the front page, and it won't find it.
<Fritigern> I prefer to use synaptic when searching for software. Discover appears to show but a small subset of packages and that won;t do for me
<bjrohan> It works well with Kubuntu I assume
<Fritigern> It does, in spite of it being a GTK application
<bjrohan> It works in 16.04?
<Fritigern> most definitely. i have been using it since 5.10 and it has never failed me
<Fritigern> that's five, not 15 :-)
<N3X15> Anyone happen to know which IRC channel where the Kubuntu CI builds are discussed?  Just had a brainfart.
<N3X15> Disregard, just remembered.
#kubuntu 2017-07-10
<JohnConnorFX> Hello everyone..!
<fidel> root
<r3tr0> hello
<r3tr0> Kubuntu is good. but I like mint better /popcorn
<r3tr0> where do I find the plasma version agaib, is there a cmd line to show that?
<r3tr0> i found it - system info center :D
<mparillo> I often use kinfocenter myself, but the kool kids might use plasmashell -v
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Guest64171> ubuntu - kubunto 17.04 installs both fail in adding grub at the end., I am buffaloed on getting past the lack of grub, whole installation fails.
<eew2000> Hello together
<eew2000> I am trying to install kubuntu 16.06 64 bit in the vmware workstation 10.01
<eew2000> the istallation don't start
<eew2000> The intial graphical intallation promt doesn't appear
<eew2000> do you guys have some idea on that
<mparillo> Do you see a plasma desktop, or nothing at all (perhaps with a black breeze cursor)?
<mibi> Grüss gott
<mibi> könnte jemand mir mit einen bestimmten synthax helfen ?
<lordievader> !de | mibi
<ubottu> mibi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Aison0> hello, I upgraded kubuntu from xenial to zesty. Now I have got a strange problem after login to kde. Every 2nd login hangs. Then I have to reboot the machine (or my girlfriend pressed the reset button....) and then the next login works.
<Aison0> No idea why
<Aison0> I also removed the .kde directory
<Aison0> maybe I have to remove something in .config/ ?
<GregB> Hey guys, I've recently been beating my head against the wall here trying to figure out why my settings won't save. Im almost all The things that I try to save, nothing get's save.
<GregB> For example. In the system settings, I'm trying to change it from Icon view to tree view. That fails. In Muon, I'm trying to enable other architectures. That fails.
<GregB> It isn't that the settings aren't working. They aren't saving. So even when I open up the application again. They remain the old setting.
<GregB> I've tried running an strace on the process to see what's going on, but there is too much data to even sift through that and there is no blaring, ERROR message that I can find anywhere.
<GregB> I've tied to delete the .kde folder, use kbuildsycoca5 --noincremental to rebuild the cache. Apparently an empty .menu file does spit out an error, cleared that, but then nothing. Ran from Konsole and got the message: Saving, but nothing changes and no other messages.
<GregB> I am assuming that the settings aren't saving, but truth is, I can't tell that it's not saving, or that the app isn't just loading the default settings. Though I can tell you I changed settings in muon that should have changed the way apt worked, and that did NOT change anything for apt, so I suspect they are not saving at all.
<GregB> Anyway, Just wanted to give it all in one shot and give you guys time to read and respond, please let me know your thoughts
<valorie> GregB: sounds like you have a permission problem
<valorie> this can happen when you run a graphical application as root, for instance
<valorie> basically the cure is to "chroot" your $HOME and make it all your own again, and now owned by root
<valorie> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I think I mean chown!
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> there we go
 * valorie drinks more coffee
<GregB> @valorie
<GregB> greg@greg-HP-Pavilion-Notebook:~$ find ./ \! -user greg
<GregB> greg@greg-HP-Pavilion-Notebook:~$ find ./ \! -group greg
<GregB> greg@greg-HP-Pavilion-Notebook:~$
<valorie> the use of chown is like: chown -R username folder/
<GregB> yeah, chroot is where you change the root of your shell/application to a specific location, like chroot /usr will basically make / /usr and make all calls to /local actually be to /usr/local
<valorie> so if you home is ~/greg, you would chown -R /home/greg/
<GregB> Your home will always be ~
<GregB> So ~/greg is actually /home/greg/greg/
<GregB> for example
<valorie> usually that does nothing, but if there is a root-owned file in there, it will be changed back to being your own
<GregB> chown -R greg:greg /home/greg
<GregB> would be what you were looking to do.
<GregB> because the only way to change the permissions is to be root.
<valorie> not me, but the person with permissions problems
<GregB> otherwise that will do nothing.
<valorie> wasn't that you?
<GregB> yes, it's me.
<GregB> But with the find commands, I can tell you there are no files in that directory NOT owned by greg and grouped by greg
<valorie> ok
<GregB> that's why I was pointing it out.
<GregB> Not a owner or group issue.
<valorie> removing the ~/.kde folder was never a good idea, but these days it is not much used
<GregB> Might be a permission issue on files, but I have yet to know the files I need to change to make the permissions right.
<valorie> most config files are in ~/.config or ~/.local
<GregB> I did see those directories, but based on what I read, .kde is rebuilt upon login if not found.
<GregB> so I made a backup first, of course.
<valorie> it is still rebuilt, yes
<valorie> because it is still used by "KDE4" applications
<valorie> not yet ported or incompletely ported to KDE Frameworks from the older KDElibs
<GregB> Ohh, cool
<GregB> I have a lot of experience with Centos, but from a headless position
<GregB> I'm trying out Kubuntu to get off this damn Windows system I am forced to use for certain applications.
<GregB> I used to use Ubuntu and Centos with GUI, even a few BSD's and Some Debian.
<GregB> I got tired of constant conflicts with updates and all that, and most were years ago. So now I'm trying Kubuntu again, but this time I'm hellbent on making everything work.
<valorie> good to hear, GregB
<valorie> I've been windows-free for years, unless I need to use my husband's winbox to pay bills
<valorie> he's got some ancient software on there I could probably do as well on linux, but then I'd be stuck with paying the bills all the time!
<GregB> @Valorie lol
<valorie> all my fossy friends were telling me this and that software that could do the trick, and I was saying, look, you aren't seeing the big picture here
<valorie> lol
#kubuntu 2017-07-11
<KDESupporter> Hello! ~ Please, I have a question: In terms of software updates, what the difference between Kubuntu (with the backports enabled) and "KDE Neon". Logically speaking, Kubuntu with the backports enabled should mean that we are getting the latest KDE software. What's your opinion?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<jubo2_> Hello.
<jubo2_> Seems fi.archive.ubuntu.com is not quite up
<jubo2_> Is there a simple way to change what mirror the machine is connecting to
<lordievader> jubo2_: Change /etc/apt/sources.list
<jubo2_> lordievader: so like change fi to sv ?
<lordievader> Or just `archive.u.c` which is the default, I think, let the load balancer decide.
<jubo2_> I switched to Sweden
<jubo2_> seems to run fine now
<BluesKaj> I use muon and change the mirrors there, it's eaier
<BluesKaj> easier
<Pascal_> y[]
<p4t> Hello everybody
<p4t> I've a problem with suspension, could someone help me?
<p4t> Nobody can?
<Aison0> maybe you ask your question as understandable as possible and then you may get some answer now or later.
<Aison0> meta-questions do not help that much ;)
<p4t> I've not changed powersaving settings.
<p4t> Powersave settings are default one. I have suspension (save on ram) afer 10 min of no user interaction. When it suspends, after a bit, it wakes up alone (like if someone has touched mouse or keyboard), then it goes to sleep, then it get up again, and on and on. When I close the lid everything works perfect, it's just when the lid is open (i've also heard notification sound when it should be in suspension)
<EvilRoey> bash question, forgot, how do I check to see if an environment label exists and is currently set to nothing ?
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, why not ask in #bash ?
<EvilRoey> pretentiasaurs
<EvilRoey> nah I was too embarrassed ;)
<EvilRoey> because I'm a regular in there anyway
<EvilRoey> heh
<BluesKaj> we all forget stuff, don't be afraito ask when something slips your mind
<BluesKaj> guess the bash chat is full of geks and nerds with attitude
<BluesKaj> geeks even
<mgolden_> EvilRoey: printenv
<dunocz> hi
#kubuntu 2017-07-12
<user|9492> Hi someone knows when Plasma 5.10 is going to be supported by Kubuntu 16.04LTS?
<lordievader> Good morning
<Donnerbalken> Sysinfo for 'kutsche': Running against KDE Frameworks 5 on Linux Mint 18.2 (Sonya) powered by Linux 4.8.0-58-generic, CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E6500 @ 2.93GHz at 2133-2933/2933 MHz, RAM: 3802/3949 MB, Storage: 17/139 GB, 211 procs, 1.48h up
<lordievader> Linux mint is generally not supported in #ubuntu channels.
<Donnerbalken> Sorry I use some kde-programs because of tradition and konversation sends me here
<Donnerbalken> Why can't I make a whois-question? No information are given.
<lordievader> What do you mean?
<Donnerbalken> I think I have found it: information about users if I click on them and asked /whois will find in windows freenode
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<EvilRoey> .tell mgolden thank you
<cristobal_> does anyone had issues running steam from the software center?  i had unistalled and reinstalled from konsole and still isnt opening
<cristobal_> also  do you guys recommend to run the microcode for amd apu a10 or use default?
<heinkel_111> i am looking for info on how to install google earth
<heinkel_111> that is not out of date
<heinkel_111> is it available from the repositories or will I have to go to visit google to get it?
<BluesKaj> the google earth paxkage is available in the repos, heinkel_111
<heinkel_111> hmm I did not find it at first attempt
<BluesKaj> !google-earth
<BluesKaj> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, ^
<heinkel_111> strange...
<heinkel_111> I find google-earth-ec-stable  and google-earth-pro-stable ...oh and googleearth-package
<heinkel_111> I try the ec-stable first
<heinkel_111> does not work for me
<heinkel_111> the graphics display ends up in a little tile in the corner of the application
<heinkel_111> the googlearth-package thing looks like a 32 bit version, it pulls in a lot of 1386 libraries
<heinkel_111> when I tried downloading froom google Qapt told me the same version was available from a repository
<heinkel_111> it is of course the third option
<heinkel_111> google-earth-pro-stable is the package recommended
<heinkel_111> *testing*
<heinkel_111> doesn't work either
<heinkel_111> :(
<BluesKaj> yup GE is still 32 bit, also needs lsb-core I think
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111,  install lsb-core too
<heinkel_111> lsb-core is already the newest version (9.20160110ubuntu0.2)
<heinkel_111> regardless of which version I use, I get a stamp-sized 3D display in upper left corner of the application window
<valorie> heinkel_111: have you tried Marble?
<valorie> it's very full-featured
<valorie> !info marble
<ubottu> marble (source: marble): globe and map widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 189 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<heinkel_111> thanks valorie, it has improved a lot since the last time i tried it but still the maps are not good enough for m use
<heinkel_111> also, it becomes 2D quite close
<valorie> dunno -- you might ask in #ubuntu since this is not a KDE package
<valorie> quite the opposite, since it's not even Free
<heinkel_111> I know, but it seems it doesn't even work for for Free :(
<valorie> the #ubuntu chan might be able to help
<valorie> heinkel_111: did you scroll down on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth ?
<valorie> there is a LOT of troubleshooting info down the page
<heinkel_111> I will give it a more thorough read another day
<heinkel_111> I was hoping for something out-of-the box but seems like some manual intervention is called for
<heinkel_111> thanks for tips and assitance
<heinkel_111> valorie ^
<valorie> in spite of teh fact that Google runs on foss software, they do not see us as a target for their software
<valorie> unfortunately
<viewer|36740> I have a pentium celeron M and 800 GB of ram. Which kubuntu would be suitable for my specs?
<viewer|36740> Any help there?
<oerheks_> "The new version 14.04 LTS 'Trusty Tahr', needs no fake-PAE to work with Pentium M and Celeron M CPUs. Instead you use the boot option forcepae and boot from the standard desktop installer and alternate installer for 32-bit systems." .. i think kubuntu is too heavy, but give it a try
<[Relic]> I added 17.04 along side 14.04; but I want 14.04 to boot normally instead of 17.04 being the priority boot; is there an easy way to switch that around?
<oerheks_> edit GRUB_DEFAULT=0 > https://askubuntu.com/a/110738
#kubuntu 2017-07-13
<[Relic]> no clue on which is which sadly in the grub.cfg
<[Relic]> time to reboot and see if I got it correct
<Oderus> hi. anyone know where the gtk themes are located/.
<stephanlap> Hello. I have a problem with kde connect. I have it installed on my Desktop, my Laptop and my Android phone. Looking at the phone-folders from my Desk works fine, but when I try to do the same from my Lap to the phone, I am asked for a password. Don't know what I am supposed to enter there...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<linuxchip> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<james_>  /server us.undernet.org
<DDR> Hey guys, if I wanted to automate a few simple actions, say 'every five minutes, type the first line from this file into this window and then restore the previous window's focus', how would I do that?
<DDR> There's AutoHotKey on Windows, Automator on Mac, and I don't know the KDE equivalent.
<BluesKaj> DDR, checkout autokey-qt in the package manager
<DDR> Thank you.
<BluesKaj> !autokey-qt
<BluesKaj> !info autokey-qt
<ubottu> autokey-qt (source: autokey): desktop automation utility - KDE version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.4-1 (zesty), package size 27 kB, installed size 243 kB
<DDR> $ autokey
<DDR> KCrash: Application 'autokey' crashing...
<DDR> Dang. :p
#kubuntu 2017-07-14
<konrados> Hi! When I press ctrl+shift+l gedit application starts, which I don't want to. I looked at start menu -> global keyboard shortcuts and start menu -> custom shortcuts but I can't see it there. Where else can I look at?
<Mrokii> konrados: System Settings -> Shortcuts. There are other lists, besides "custom".
<konrados> Mrokii, yeah thanks, but I already tried all of them, i.e.  "global keyboard shortcuts", "application keyboard shortcuts" and even "web shortcuts" :(
<Mrokii> Sorry, not sure then where else it could be.
<lordievader> Good morning
<EldonMcGuinness> lordievader: o/
<lordievader> Hey EldonMcGuinness, how are you?
<EldonMcGuinness> Doing well, just working on some unittesting for a project
<EldonMcGuinness> how about yourself?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<EldonMcGuinness> Good to hear, I'm about to call it a night myself
<thejokerau> use filezilla and send it via ssh option
<thejokerau> after download on your side
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem that may be system-related, but it may have to do with my irc-client. As long as I can think back I got system-notifications only when my nick was mentioned in a message. But a short while ago I started getting notifications for *every* irc message. I'm not sure if I accidentally hit some shortcut that activated this or what happened. Any ideas?
<lordievader> Sounds like a configuration option somewhere, indeed.
<Mrokii> I think I may have found it.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: Hi.
<BluesKaj> Hi Mrokii
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> \o
<jubo2> Heeeeelllo
<jubo2> What partition table type and what filesystem should I choose on external disk to enable OS X to read and write to it?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, check whether OSX can write to NTFS like linux can
<jubo2> BluesKaj: apparently no
<jubo2> I made the fs FAT32
<jubo2> now the disk works
<BluesKaj> ok , good to know, but it's limited to 4G, right ?
<jubo2> Nope
<jubo2> 300GB disk looks ok
<BluesKaj> jubo2, better check that out
<lordievader> jubo2, BluesKaj: the limit of a single file is 4Gb. The disk size limit is a lot higher.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yeah 4G files , 32G max partition for windows Install
<lordievader> Recent OSX versions should support exFat. Though you want to create the fs on a Mac, if it is created on a Linux machine the Mac will refuse to read it.
<Guest64039> can someone help me ?
<BluesKaj> Guest64039, just ask your question
<Guest64039> no i meanim new to the cyber world just want someone to point me to good sites or where to begin
<BluesKaj> use google to search for what you want to see
<lordievader> Guest64039: Where to begin with what? Kubuntu? Programming?
<BluesKaj> Guest64039, good sites? Could you be more specific ?
<Guest64039> i cant install kde wallet for some reason
<Guest64039> want to geet encrypted chat
<Guest64039> first thing
<lordievader> The wallet is installed by default.
<Guest64039> i dont know why its not in my ubuntu
<Guest64039> ohh and olso i cant update my systemfor some reason
<Guest64039> also *
<lordievader> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Guest64039> ubuntu 16.10
<Guest64039> i want to upgrade to the new version
<lordievader> How did you install KDE?
<Guest64039> i didnt i cant
<lordievader> Why not?
<Guest64039> i dont know
<lordievader> Guest64039: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update'?
<lordievader> !paste | Guest64039
<ubottu> Guest64039: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest64039> ok sec
<Guest64039> plain text ?
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> What do you mean? Just copy the output of that command to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest64039> it ask me what type i want the file to be
<lordievader> Oh, yes. Plain text.
<Guest64039> ok
<lordievader> Could you share the link to the paste?
<Guest64039> how topaste it here i have the file
<Guest64039> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest64039> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest64039> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Guest64039> gotit
<lordievader> No, via the paste.ubuntu.com website ;)
<lordievader> But judging from that bit of output, there is another apt or dpkg running in the background.
<Guest64039> its just sending me to my pc files on the web
<lordievader> Might have crashed.
<Guest64039> i guess
<Guest64039> what else can i do ?
<lordievader> Could you pastebin (via http://paste.ubuntu.com) the output of `ps aux|grep -e apt -e dpkg`?
<Guest64039> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25088938/plain/
<Guest64039> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25088943/plain/
<lordievader> Guest64039: Run `sudo kill 23622 23620 23619 23112; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a'
<lordievader> Though some of those are in zombie state, a reboot may be easier.
<Guest64039> it sais unknown option a
<lordievader> Oh that needs to be `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<Guest64039> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<lordievader> Hmm, I figured. I'd reboot the system and then try the command again.
<Guest64039> ohh ok just a sec
<Guest64039> ohh and by the way my backup option is blocked too do you know another way to backup ?
<lordievader> Lets focus on one problem at a time.
<Guest64039> ok sec im rebooting brb\
<Guest22676> im backk
<Guest22676> just rebooted
<lordievader> Allright, now run `sudo dpkg --configure -a` again.
<Guest22676> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25089033/plain/
<Guest22676> another error
<lordievader> Could you run 'sudo apt-get install -f'?
<Guest22676> runing
<Guest22676> didnt had errors
<lordievader> Okay, can you update now? `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<Guest22676> running thanks !!!
<Guest22676> i'll let you know if there are errors
<Guest22676> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25089091/plain/
<lordievader> If you are running 16.10 you want to remove those repos.
<Guest22676> ohh ok
<Guest22676> now it should let me update ?
<lordievader> Yes.
<Guest22676> thanks
<Guest22676> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25089129/plain/ dude im stuck agin
<lordievader> What are you doing exactly?
<Guest22676> do-relese-upgrade
<Guest22676> rying to upgrade
<Guest22676> 17.04
<lordievader> It seems to crash on your locale setting, adjust it and the system should be fine, I suppose.
<Guest22676> like i said im new to ubuntu either how to adjust them ?
<lordievader> Guest22676: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<Guest22676> thanks
<HaRoCafe> just simple news. download kubuntu and failed to install.
<HaRoCafe> working well on cd
<HaRoCafe> ok by and thks
<one> a
<EvilRoey> b
<iuseb> buonasera a tutti
<mparillo> Buona sera. Unfortunately, that is about all the Italian I (and probably 99% of us here) know.
<Guest31859> hi
<Guest31859> how do i join the powershell room?
<valorie> huh
<BullHorn> hello
<BullHorn> can i install kubuntu in virtualbox using the regular 17.04 .iso file?
<mparillo> BullHorn: Yes. Simply download the ISO, and put in in the virtual CD-ROM.
<BullHorn> great, thanks
<mparillo> Then start your VM. Ideally with over 1GB of Memory and 20GB of disk. Sometimes I have to turn off HW acceleartion to pan using Google Maps.
<BullHorn> should i let it have 4gb? or 2gb is enough?
<BullHorn> i have 16gb total and rarely games reach near that much
<mparillo> For my use case (generally separating personal web browsing and light document editing from my work PC), the gain from 1 to 2 is enough. But, unlike increasing disk space, you can change RAM easily.
<BullHorn> ill just let it have 3gb ram and 30gb space in any case
<BullHorn> i just had the unpleasant experience of opening a page in chrome on windows and it popped up a ton of ads and tried to install a chrome extension
<BullHorn> got through windows defender and ublock origin... unacceptable :|
<mparillo> One thing I do is I grab a hosts file from: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/StevenBlack/hosts/master/hosts
<mparillo> It seems to reduce a lot of that kind of thing.
<keithzg> Well I'm confused. Filelight is telling me I'm using 138.6 GiB, du tells me 188G, and df tells me 208G . . .
<keithzg> I guess it's likely tons of tiny files somewhere.
<BullHorn> hmm kubuntu is running extremely slowly in VirtualBox
<BullHorn> any tips on that?
<keithzg> BullHorn: First up, do you definitely have hardware virtualization enabled on your machine? (For whatever reason, nearly all motherboards still ship with it disabled by default)
<BullHorn> VT-x/AMD-V is enabled
<BullHorn> unless you mean something else
<BullHorn> i used to have a box in the past
<BullHorn> i just dont remember how i made it run smoothly
<BullHorn> maybe i used VMWare at the time ;x
<BullHorn> that seems to be much nicer for clients
<keithzg> Heh, personally I've had nothing but problems with VMWare, but to each their own
<keithzg> Well, if you're 100% sure that either VT-x or AMD-V i(depending) s enabled in your motherboard firmware, next up would probably be to make sure that the VM has enough video RAM
<BullHorn> upped CPU count from 1 to 4, much better
<BullHorn> but still not totally smooth
<BullHorn> i set it to the max allowed - 128mb ;x
<keithzg> Howabout storage controller? I think the default is still IDE
<keithzg> (although they may have finally fixed that)
<BullHorn> using SATA controller ;x
<keithzg> *shrug* I dunno, guess your host PC is just slow ;)
<BullHorn> huh interesting
<BullHorn> that website is able to execute nasty shit even when through linux
#kubuntu 2017-07-15
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu 2017-07-16
<gab_> hi
<gab_> anyone?
<gab_> im new in this
<krys> hey!
<gab_> so this is for support only?
<krys> I don't think this IRC is for support only. you can chat about whatever you want
<gab_> ok
<gab_> awesome
<Dragnslcr> Yes, there's #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<gab_> im using kubuntu and i didnt know it can do this lol
<gab_> its great
<Dragnslcr> There's probably also a #ubuntu-offtopic, which may have more people
<valorie> gab_: welcome to IRC!
<gab_> :)
<valorie> you might find the freenode search engine useful
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<gab_> so
<valorie> thousands of channels, about everything
<gab_> wow how can i get there
<valorie> I hang out in the kde and kubuntu chans among others
<gab_> cool
<gab_> so let me tell u why im here
<valorie> all IRC commands start on a new line, beginning with "/"
<gab_> im out of light in my house
<valorie> so like: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> on a new line
<valorie> out of light?
<gab_> because in my city (santigo, chile), fell snow
<valorie> oh yes, you are in the southern hemisphere, nice
<gab_> and i dont have internet conection from my house
<valorie> summer up here in the US
<gab_> so i use my phone
<valorie> nice
<gab_> not so useful for movies so...
<gab_> yeah summer in the us!!
<gab_> great
<gab_> where do u come from?
<valorie> I live south of Seattle, Washington, up in the northwest of the US
<gab_> and how is summer going?
<gab_> im expecting got btw
<valorie> very good
<valorie> can we help you with Kubuntu at all?
<gab_> how can i set up different screens?
<valorie> what are you trying to accomplish?
<valorie> not sure what you mean by different screens
<valorie> do you mean more than one monitor?
<gab_> yes
<gab_> that
<gab_> i mean
<gab_> last time i tried another monitor
<gab_> with hdmi
<gab_> i was not able to see only from the monitor
<gab_> but hust my pc and the monitor as an extension of it
<gab_> just*
<valorie> it's possible you have to erase the kscreen settings so that the new monitor will be seen
<valorie> I think that's in ~/.local/share somewhere
<valorie> but it could be ~/.config
<valorie> !hdmi
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> when I got a hi dpi screen on this laptop, most KDE applications, etc worked great
<valorie> I had to mess around with browser settings though
<valorie> you can find how on google
<gab_> allright...
<gab_> yeah i think so
<gab_> thank u
<physios_> Hi, I have a problem
<physios_> whenever I open dolphin through firefox or transmission it's different from when I open by clicking a folder
<physios_> http://imgur.com/a/7nPYa
<physios_> the left one is when opened by an application (like firefox) the right one is the one I want
<Dragnslcr> physios_- the one of the left isn't Dolphin
<Dragnslcr> On the left, that is
<Dragnslcr> So those programs aren't set to use Dolphin as the file manager
<physios_> @Dragnslcr Wierd, but as far I know only dolphin is installed
<physios_> @Dragnslcr its nautilus
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that's what it looks like
<physios_> @Dragnslcr just checked system monitor
<physios_> @Dragnslcr not really sure why nautilus is installed but ok
<Dragnslcr> It's the default for Ubuntu, so if you started with a regular Ubuntu installation, it would be there
<Dragnslcr> I don't know what other programs might depend on it
<physios_>  @Dragnslcr I installed kubuntu at the beginning. But I found this
<physios_> The following packages will be REMOVED:   furiusisomount* nautilus*
<Dragnslcr> Is that through apt autoremove?
<physios_> when I used "sudo apt-get purge nautilus"
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, looks like that depends on nautilus
<physios_> @Dragnslcr either way I didn't need both so I guess everything is ok
<Dragnslcr> I've never used it, so I have no idea why it would
<physios_> @Dragnslcr I use acetoneiso atm, anyway thank you
<Dragnslcr> You're welcome
<Mir4g3> Hi There! =)
<heinkel_111> I'd like to install and configure a mail program that can work on my local machine
<heinkel_111> i don't need it to communicate to the outside world
<heinkel_111> it is for passing messages between some users
<heinkel_111> or...accounts
<heinkel_111> suggestions for something simple welcome
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<heinkel_111> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi heinkel_111
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<sudhir_> Which of these do I install to install KeePassXC on Kubuntu 16.04 oldstable_jessie.deb, stable_stretch.deb, testing_buster.deb, unstable_sid.deb? https://github.com/magkopian/keepassxc-debian/releases
<BluesKaj> sudhir_,  KeePassX should be in your repos already , besides you can't mix and match debian sources with ubuntu sources, the result will cause breakage
<sudhir_> BluesKaj: I want to install KeePassXC and not KeePassX.
<sudhir_> KeePassX is more or less abondoned.
<BluesKaj> sudhir_,  what's the difference?
<sudhir_> KeePassX is not being developed. Pull requests are not being integrated. Dev is unresponsive. Some folks have picked up the developement of KeePassX and that has become KeePassXC.
<sudhir_> BluesKaj: ^^
<BluesKaj> sudhir_,  http://mcjsolutions.ca/2017/01/23/how-to-install-password-management-app-keepassxc-on-ubuntu/
<sudhir_> He recommends using snap but then it doesn't use the Plasma/Breeze theme.
<BluesKaj> sudhir_,  well you can search as well as I can since it's probly a ppa anyway which isn't supported here
<sudhir_> hmm
 * BluesKaj shrugs :P
<naruu> Can anybody help me with akonadi? I've several issues with it.
<naruu> System: Kubuntu 17.04
<naruu> When I run "akonadictl restart"
<naruu> I get:
<naruu> org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: ProcessControl: Application "/usr/bin/akonadi_baloo_indexer" stopped unexpectedly
<naruu> akonadi_baloo_indexer(6299): "DatabaseLockError" "DatabaseLockError: Unable to get write lock on /home/martin/.local/share/baloo/email/: already locked"
<naruu> akonadi_baloo_indexer(6299): "DatabaseLockError" "DatabaseLockError: Unable to get write lock on /home/martin/.local/share/baloo/emailContacts/: already locked"
<naruu> org.kde.pim.akonadicontrol: "D-Bus communication error 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply': 'Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.'"
<BluesKaj> !crossposting | naruu
<ubottu> naruu: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<sudhir_> I have been using libinput for as long as I can remember but I am trying out Kubuntu LTS but I find the palm detection is not good enough. A slight touch and the cursor jumps. I have set Touchpad to disable when typing and the timeout is 250ms. It still grabs my palm impression and throws the cursor. Anything I can do about ut?
<BluesKaj> sudhir_, i got tired of the touchpad troubles and bought a small wireless mouse.
<jinijiini> ok convince me to install kubuntu
<jinijiini> :3
<sudhir_> BluesKaj: hmm that's not good. Did you disable the touchpad? I am trying to figureout if touchpad timeout will help?
<jinijiini> sudhir_:  go worship a cow:3
<sudhir_> ??
<jinijiini> HAIL SATAN
<sudhir_> Do you want to get banned?
<jinijiini> 1v1?
<jinijiini> rust?
<jinijiini> qq?
<jinijiini> waaa?
<BluesKaj> jinijiini, we're not here toconvince an yone to install kubunto, , but we.re here to help after you do istall it
<jinijiini> why is kubuntu better than ubuntu tho
<BluesKaj> kubuntu even
<BluesKaj> try it and find out for yourself
<jinijiini> cbf
<jinijiini> U GOTTA CONVINCE ME OR NO ONE WOULD INSTALL IT
<jinijiini> market it more etc
<BluesKaj> jinijiini, with your attitude it's not worth my time
<jinijiini> ok not gonna install omg kubuntu worst os ever
<jinijiini> so lame omg doesnt have firefox omg
<Dragnslcr> Firefox works just fine for me
<Dragnslcr> As well as Firefox works anywhere else, anyway
<BluesKaj> go and omg somewhere else then
<jinijiini> nou
<jinijiini> well if u told me it does i wouldnt have said it would i
<jinijiini> omg
<jinijiini> so bad
<jinijiini> omg
<jinijiini> OMG
<jinijiini> jewbuntu
<jinijiini> bah
<BluesKaj> !ops spam jinijiini
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, Unit193
<jinijiini> !ops spam BluesKaj
<ubottu> jinijiini: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jinijiini> 1v1
<jinijiini> rust
<jinijiini> snipers
<jinijiini> nigger
<BluesKaj> Fuchs, we  have a spammer using racist remarks
<jinijiini> im black
<jinijiini> so its not racist
<jinijiini> nigger
<jinijiini> why u gotta accuse the black man of being racist
<jinijiini> shieeeeeeeeet
<jinijiini> do u even use kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> same as you call anyone a racist
<BluesKaj> thankyou
<Fuchs> they were k-lined, so it's a bit pointless to reply
<Fuchs> welcome
<BluesKaj> he was spamming a lot offtopic junk talk anyway
<Fuchs> some regular you are aware of?
<Fuchs> or just random drive-by spam?
<BluesKaj> random
<Fuchs> right, let us know if they come back.
<BluesKaj> will do
<jeroen> omg I'm trying to use usb-creator-kde aka startup disk creator and it hangs on an installation dialog after first use
<jeroen> forget it i
<jeroen> i'll use unetbootin instead
<jeroen> lol it doesnt work ether
<user|67704> j'ai un probleme la console dans ubuntu ne s affiche pas j ai changer
<user|67704> voici le message qu il saffiche lorsque j essae d ovrir le console
<user|67704> desole- outil de gestion de fenetres plasma
<user|67704> Il est impossible pour KDEInit de lancer « Konsole »:
<user|67704> Could not find 'Konsole' executable.
<user|67704> aider moi s il vous plait
<BluesKaj> !fr | user|67704
<ubottu> user|67704: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<user|67704> ok merci
<bartosz_> Hi, I have a question, when I am in Konsole mode and try to return to Desktop (GUI) of KDE by the use of 'startkde' command I got a message something about Display and it does not work, could someone help?
<bartosz_> I can return to Gnome by 'startx' command
#kubuntu 2018-07-09
<Guest41491> boa noite
<elichai2> Hey
<diogenes_> hey
<elichai2> is it normal that I have nothing running on my machine right now and plasmashell takes arround 6.1% of the RAM? (I have 16GB RAM)
<diogenes_> elichai2, could be normal if you're running your pc for several days without shutting down or rebooting.
<elichai2> Why does the fact that I'm not shutting down make plasmashell take more ram?
<diogenes_> elichai2, i can't say for sure that this is the problem but there were many reports from people that some applications eating up ram while being idle.
<mparillo> elichai2: If you have a slideshow as your wallpaper, there was a known bug about plasma not freeing memory. I know it was fixed upstream, but that kind of thing is usually temporarily cured with a reboot.
<mparillo> 6.1% of 16GB is almost a GB. That does sound high for plasmashell. Do you have several plasmoids (widgets) on your desktop?
<elichai2> somehow I can't find in the settings where do I set a wallpaper lol
<mparillo> You can right click on the desktop, configure desktop
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<someone_> Is there anyone using Kubuntu 16.04 ?
<BluesKaj> !anyone
<BluesKaj> he's not here ;-)
<BluesKaj> someone_, just ask your question
<someone_> if there is no Kubuntu 16.04 users there is no benefit to ask, I need someone able to try something to ensure if this is a common problem or only me have this problem.
<Kali_Yuga> My yakuake doesn't run anymore I purged yakuake deleted the config files and reinstalled. It still won't open. It seems like it's invisible. this is what is spits out when I press f12 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hVWyTWnyD5/
<Kali_Yuga> worked yesterday. the only thing I've done is tried a new web browser *didn't find one yet.. firefox has been really buggy for me since the last update
<Kali_Yuga> refreshing also didn't help
<Kali_Yuga> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g6VPxYmJwM/
<BluesKaj> someone_, well it's difficult for those using 16.04 if you don't tell them what your issue is
<BluesKaj> Kali_Yuga, did you enable it in kmenu first afte reinstalling?
<Kali_Yuga> No, I didn't have to do that the first time I installed it. idk where do I enable this?
<Kali_Yuga> Ff I run yakuake in Kmenu don't know what you meant by enabling it same thing happens just stays invisible
<Kali_Yuga> If*
<BluesKaj> Kali_Yuga, are you on kubuntu? ...by your nick I' guess no
<BluesKaj> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Kali_Yuga> sorry was afk
<Kali_Yuga> yes i'm on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Kali_Yuga,  look in the Kmenu and search yakuake
<Kali_Yuga> ok it's there
<BluesKaj> click on it to open it
<BluesKaj> that should enable it
<Kali_Yuga> ok
<Kali_Yuga> no it's still invisible
<BluesKaj> then F12 should work
<Kali_Yuga> yes f12 something raises something above my desktop but i can't do anything its invisible. also tried guake but same thing happens basically?
<BluesKaj> have you tried launching from the konsole?
<BluesKaj> to see what errors are there
<BluesKaj> Kali_Yuga, also have you updated and upgraded with apt lately, you might be mssing some dependencies etc
<BluesKaj> BBL , stuff to do for a few mins
<Kali_Yuga> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MbW8HdW6Bt/ and nothing to update
<Kali_Yuga> k
<Mrokii> Hi. I have a problem with Firefox that may be connected to Kubuntu in some ways. I have installed FF 62.0b6 and all my extensions are disabled, with no way to enable them. Somebody on #firefox said that there were several people reporting the issue with Kubuntu. Does anybody know about this?
<diogenes_> Mrokii, tried renaming .mozilla
<Mrokii> diogenes_: Nope, haven't tried anything yet.
<acheronuk> No problems with 62b6 here
<Mrokii> Okay.
<Mrokii> I just downgraded to 61.0 and the extensions were activated again. So there's definitely something weird going on with the latest FF-beta.
<acheronuk> Mrokii: it's ok here, but I AM using the mozilla binaries rather than a ubuntu .deb
<diogenes_> why not falkon? it's way better in my opinion and it's a kde project so it's better integrated in plasma de.
<Mrokii> acheronuk: I have a repo from the mozilla-team activated ("mozilla-next").
<Mrokii> I've never tried Falkon.
<IrcsomeBot> <fmb> Hello! A quick question: suddenly (maybe after an update, not sure) the Meta key no longer works to open the Plasma Launcher on 18.04. Anyone knows of a solution or what can have happened?
<acheronuk> Mrokii: I used to use that, but it went through a period of being a bit slow to update, and I'm using the dev edition anyway
<diogenes_> fmb, try a new user.
<Mrokii> acheronuk: The dev-edition of Falkon?
<acheronuk> Mrokii: no, Firefox
<acheronuk> Mrokii: https://i.imgur.com/C9FyFf1.png
<Mrokii> acheronuk: My version-window looks a bit different. One moment...
<acheronuk> as said, I'm using developer edition, but that is basically the beta build under the hood
<Mrokii> http://i.imgur.com/2cr5Ysk.png
<Mrokii> Okay.
<acheronuk> Mrokii: well, we know it is not just Kubuntu now anyway :)
<Mrokii> acheronuk: Unless I missed something, they reports are all about (K)Ubuntu, so it might be that only those are affected, and, as it seems, not even every user. I think I also have activated the backports-repo for the latest versions of the system. I wonder if that has something to do with it.
<acheronuk> Mrokii: I mean it's not Kubuntu specific. i.e. may effect you with thsoe packages, no mater what Ubuntu flavour you are using
<Mrokii> acheronuk: Yeah, okay. That seems to be the case indeed.
<Mrokii> Oh well, nothing too serious for the moment. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <fmb> @diogenes_, Ok. Now I'm AFK. Will try it as soon as I get there. Thanks
<kelvie> has anyone noticed a gpu memory leakage in the latest update on kubuntu (the one last week-ish)
<kelvie> I suspect it's plasma, but can't find a good way to get gpu memory usage
<kelvie> er to see what's using gpu memory, rather
<kelvie> my 4GB gpu goes down to <1GB gpu memory overnight
<kelvie> then darktable refuses to turn on openCL
<IrcsomeBot> <fmb> @diogenes_, So, just tried a new user and it works. Any ideas on how to fix it for my regular user? I could move entirely to this new user, but everything is already configured on the other one...
<diogenes_> fmb, try to rename the ~/.config folder of your main user and if that works then from the renamed .config folder you copy only the configuration folders for your needed applications like for instance kare or kwrite or anything else you need.
<diogenes_> s/kare/kate
<pedorcas_> Hello, you probably get this question a lot lately, but i saw a post in the beggining of june saying that in two weaks kde15.3 was coming to kubuntu, is it already out? i can't find much online
<pedorcas_> *recent
<IrcsomeBot> <fmb> @diogenes_, It worked. Now I'll try copying the stuff from the old .config. Let's see if I can find my way through it. One further questiin: only the folders are to copied? The files in the root of .config should be left alone?
<diogenes_> fmb, if you have a lot of time and you wanna troubleshoot what exactly created the problem, i'd advice you to copy 5-7 folders at a time from the old config and re-log after copying and replacing, then you can see which folder makes the problem.
<diogenes_> and of course you can copy not only folders but the files too.
<IrcsomeBot> <fmb> @diogenes_, yes, I was goingo to add something along these lines: what I'd like to know is where the problem is so that I can keep the old configuration. Anyway, it leaves me guessing what will be more work: do this or reconfigure the desktop... 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <fmb> @diogenes_, Thank you!
<diogenes_> fmb, you're welcome.
<IrcsomeBot> <fmb> @diogenes_, just a quick heads up: ended up having the idea of simply adding new panel on the top of the screen, deleting the old one, then moving the new one to its place. This way I only had to reconfigure the panel, not the whole thing...
<diogenes_> fmb, well done!
<IrcsomeBot> Johnnyftlopes was added by: Johnnyftlopes
<chcknrub> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01DPP7CLG
<drist> I have latest version of KDE. Everything was fine but it occurred to me to change the language, it was in English and now it is in Spanish, but it does not connect to the internet anymore; until just before the change all was without any problem of connexion. How can I solve that? I tried with reboots, change configuration of some connections, etc. but the same, the system and applications work, the problem is the connection.
<valorie> drist: have you tried with a new user?
<valorie> that would be all fresh configs
<drist> there must be another less drastic solution
<drist> Maybe I should delete all the settings of the network manager, vpn etc
<valorie> drist, drastic?
<valorie> it's just a test to see if the configs are to blame
<valorie> and don't delete, rename
<valorie> that way you can move back if that is not the issue
<t4nk553> hey ppl, I want to buy a ryzen7 1700 on an am4 board, been using kubuntu for many years now, will I still be able to with the new processor? or won't it run stable?
<user|57602> Hi, I am having some issues install Kubuntu 18.04 on one of my machines.
<user|57602> The installer takes quite a while, and fails at some point during the "install" phase.
#kubuntu 2018-07-10
<jwmto> I'm not new to linux, but I'm not very technically adept.  I'm looking to make an Epson v39 scanner work with my Ununtu 18.04 system.  Can anyone help?  USB recognition is the first hurdle
<jwmto> I'm not new to linux, but I'm not very technically adept.  I'm looking to make an Epson v39 scanner work with my Ununtu 18.04 system.  Can anyone help?  USB recognition is the first hurdle
<jwmto> reiterting: I'm not new to linux, but I'm not very technically adept.  I'm looking to make an Epson v39 scanner work with my Ununtu 18.04 system.  Can anyone help?  USB recognition is the first hurdle
<mattfly> when moving files on dolphin, does anyone else gets stuck on the very end of the moving job?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Johnnyftlopes> Good evening, people. How can I update the KDE version (to 5.13.2) in Kubuntu 18.04?
<jwmto> reiterating: I'm not new to linux, but I'm not very technically adept.  I'm looking to make an Epson v39 scanner work with my Ununtu 18.04 system.  Can anyone help?  USB recognition is the first hurdle
<krytarik> (They started to get help in #ubuntu, and already said good night at that point.)
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @Johnnyftlopes, There isn't a stable PPA build for this at the moment. We are waiting for new required Qt to land in 18.10 cosmic to backport, but the guys handling that have had delays
<user|20927> Is there a simple way to boot into Kubuntu from grub>
<pedorcas_> So... plasma 5.13?
<acheronuk> pedorcas_: waiting for new Qt, which is out of our control
<pedorcas_> ok acheronuk: good luck and thank you for your job
<amichair> Hi, I just got a new laptop with windows 10, and installed kubuntu as dual-boot using a usb live disk (and resized partitions etc.). After the installer reboots, all I get is a grub shell prompt. Now what?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> amichair: Does grub give an error?
<amichair> lordievader: no, just a short sentence about its mini bash and the prompt
<lordievader> amichair: Then I'd start a live-usb and verify if all the partitions are okay.
<amichair> lordievader: both partitions open in dolphin from live usb and look ok, is there anything in particular I need to verify?
<lordievader> amichair: This might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<amichair> lordievader: doesn't seem to change anything
<amichair> can anyone help with dual-boot grub problems?
<diogenes_> amichair, what exactly?
<amichair> diogenes_:  I got a new laptop with windows 10, and installed kubuntu 18.04 as dual-boot using a usb live disk (and resized partitions etc.). After the installer reboots, all I get is a grub shell prompt. I tried boot-repair but nothing changed.
<amichair> I also disabled secure boot in bios and re-ran boot-repair as it requested. Still the same.
<diogenes_> amichair, did you install it in uefi mode? also did you manually partition?
<amichair> diogenes_: yes, manually partitioned - I resized the windows partition to half, and with the remaining space added a linux partition and little swap partition. Installed kubuntu into the linux partition.
<amichair> diogenes_: not sure about uefi, whatever the default was
<diogenes_> did you also add a small 300 MB /boot/efi partition
<amichair> diogenes_: looks like sda1 is a 260m efi partition. Dunno if it was there by default, or added by the installer. I'm guessing it was already there since the partition numbers look similar (just added the two partitions - sda5 and sda6)
<diogenes_> amichair, that was the windows efi partition and you had to add a linux efi partition too
<amichair> diogenes_: oh, didn't know there's a separate efi partition for each. I'm new to this efi and secureboot stuff. I didn't get any warning or anything in installer.
<amichair> diogenes_: maybe it just overwrote the windows efi partition?
<diogenes_> in any case, re-install the system and this time create a separate efi partition and all should be fine
<amichair> but I'm guessing then at least the linux boot would work... which it doesn't
<amichair> diogenes_: ok so with parted I add 260m partition, then re-run kubuntu installer on the same partitions as before? how do I make it use the new efi partition?
<amichair> diogenes_: also, how do I check/restore the existing efi partition?
<amichair> btw, there's also sda2 16m unknown partition. dunno what that is
<amichair> it was there before as well
<diogenes_> amichair, i'm not a specialist on the restoring things, i always take 15 minutes to re-install everything from scratch and not wasting 3 hours to try to figure out what was wrong.
<amichair> diogenes_: I don't have the windows installer... this came installed with the laptop. There seems to be a recovery partition though.
<diogenes_> amichair, if you install kubuntu correctly then you will get your windows running too.
<amichair> diogenes_: ok, so I'll try that - can u pls confirm what I wrote above (i.e. that I understood the steps correctly?)
<amichair> use live usb to add another 260m partition, run kubuntu installer again using the same linux/swap partitions and specify the new efi partition somewhere? does it ask for that?
<BluesKaj> amichair, you try changing to legacy mode in the uefi/bios to see if kubuntu will boot
<BluesKaj> could try
<diogenes_> amichair, 1. you run the kubuntu installer, 2. you choose manual partitioning 3. you remove every linux partition you created before 4. make new partitions DON't forget to include the /boot/efi
<diogenes_> then fingers crossed and you should be fine.
<amichair> diogenes_: does the location of the new efi partition matter?
<diogenes_> amichair, usually it's created the last one
<diogenes_> after swap
<amichair> can I just take it off the swap partition? (i.e. sda6 or sda7)
<amichair> ya ok, I'll add it to the end of swap
<amichair> diogenes_: does the checkbox for installing third party software (drivers?) affect this in any way?
<amichair> last time there was some secure boot checkbox related to it (now it's gone)
<diogenes_> amichair, better don't tick it now
<amichair> ok
<amichair> diogenes_: in "device for bootloader installation" I put sda or the new efi partition?
<diogenes_> you put sda and be careful your hdd to be listed
<amichair> diogenes_: yeah there's only one
<amichair> diogenes_: how do I tell the installer to use the new efi system partition? or does it detect automatically?
<diogenes_> it's done automatically once you created it right
<amichair> ok
<amichair> dilfridge: reinstalled as you suggested, still the same grub prompt
<amichair> dilfridge: oops :-)
<amichair> diogenes_ is gone
<amichair> and my boot still fails :-/
<amichair> diogenes_:  reinstalled as you suggested, still the same grub prompt
<amichair> diogenes_: I did read a bit and found that only one efi partition is necessary for multiple os, no need for extra partition
<amichair> diogenes_: indeed it looks like the installer didn't even use it, it's empty
<amichair> and the original efi partition has directories for both windows and ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot2> <Johnnyftlopes> @acheronuk, Thank you.
<Guest3180> Hey guys! Kubuntu 18.04 user here. Lately my bottom panel and super key freeze randomly. I still can use the windows with the open programs. Restart fixes the problem. Can I restart just this part of the desktop? Or is it a known problem with a solution? Thanks!
<Guest3180> I have no ppas enabled.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> @Guest3180, Sounds like plasma is misbehaving.  kill and restart plasma with this command:  killall plasmashell && plasmashell &
<diogenes_> Guest3180, only the panel freezes or other things too?
<pedahzur> Hi! Any news when Plasma 5.13 is going to hit the Kubuntu Backports PPA for 18.04? Will it arrive before 18.10 is out (for the new Qt packages)?
<Guest3180> IrcsomeBot2: Thank you for answering! Is the last "&" a typo?
<Guest3180> IrcsomeBot2: ....and do you have and newbie friendly advice as to how I can start finding out what caused this issue?
<Guest3180> diogenes_: only the panel. thus also no start menü.
<mparillo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/88091/how-to-run-a-shell-script-in-background/88092
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> The & at the end specifies to spawn plasmashell in it's own process.   If the command was ran from a terminal, the terminal would become the parent process and plasmashell will die if the terminal is closed.
<diogenes_> Guest3180, you could try to remove the panel completely then add a new one back and set it up the way you like.
<Guest3180> diogenes_: nono, that takes much time. a reboot fixes the problem.
<Guest3180> diogenes_: actually it is also too often to do that.
<diogenes_> Guest3180, no, i mean you do it once and that might fix the problem forever :) hopefully.
<deli_balta> selam millet
<IrcsomeBot2> Marcel was added by: Marcel
<pedorcas_> How's Qt? Much trouble?
<pedorcas_> Also when i move files betwen the folders inside the folder view widget it crashes plasma
<user|87482> I recently installed kubuntu 18.04 lts during install it asked for computer name but not workgroupname
<user|87482> i was told edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<user|87482> but told there is a few bugs in kubuntu 18.04 so netork browsing may not work
#kubuntu 2018-07-11
<saulo> boi noite
<saulo> boa noite
<Shibe> is plasma-browser-integration not part of the kubuntu stable ppa yet?
<Shibe> Failed to connect to the native host. Make sure the 'plasma-browser-integration' package is installed.
<valorie> !info plasma-browser-integration
<ubottu> Package plasma-browser-integration does not exist in bionic
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I'll ask in -devel, Shibe
<avargas> hi, butt broadcasting tool is available on kubuntu?
<valorie> avargas: say what?
<avargas> Butt is a tool for broadcasting like radio on internet
<valorie> avargas: looks like VLC can broadcast
<valorie> GMLive is available
<valorie> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-0ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 31 kB, installed size 153 kB
<valorie> !info gmlive
<ubottu> gmlive (source: gmlive): live video frontend for mplayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.3-1build2 (bionic), package size 179 kB, installed size 630 kB
<avargas> thanks valorie & ubottu
<valorie> thanks
<scorlupka> hey, guys. Did anyoune face with the problem when there is no option to create a file or a folder in a mounted ntfs disc?
<scorlupka> option "create folder" is disabled in context menu
<wolli65> hi there, anyone who can help me configuring my Medion USB-Internet/stick?
<wolli65> it seems it doesnt init correctly
<wolli65> noone?
<wolli65> may a bit early/late
<vespertatia> wait for the experienced guys :)
<valorie> wolli65: can you say what the issue is?
<pedorcas_> hey guys
<pedorcas_> KDE Plasma 5.12.6 was release 19h ago
<pedorcas_> is it the same as 5.13? or a beta, or is it just an update on 5.12
<pedorcas_> i couldn't understand
<pedorcas_> Thank you
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Shibe> pedorcas_: 5.12 is an LTS version which means it will keep receiving stabillity updates/bug fixes
<pedorcas_> ok thank you Shibe, but 5.13 will still be coming for 18.04 right? how far would you say it is?
<pedorcas_> couple weeks? months? i head you were havint a bit of trouble with Qt
<Shibe> uh not sure about that
<Shibe> i'm not involved with the kubuntu/ubuntu project
<pedorcas_> ok, tx anyways
<Shibe> pedorcas_: you could get 5.13 from here if you like https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<pedorcas_> isn't it still a bit unstable?
<pedorcas_> i'll test it on a Vb x), thanks Shibe
<tino> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<tino> someone who install kubuntu& phoenix on 1pc
<lordievader> pedorcas_: Yes, 5.13 is still waiting for Qt updates.
<lordievader> Last I heared, anyways.
<jubo2> Ok.. found a convenient way to get rid of the old kernels filling up my /-partition
<jubo2> with synaptic GUI
<jubo2> sudo apt autoremove didn't do it because for some reason the kernels were marked as being manually installed though I have not manually installed them.. all came with running 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<TBotNik> All: My panel icons are all gone: Dropbox, Weather, Network Manager, etc.  How do I get them back? On Kubuntu 16.04 LTS
<TBotNik> All: been having problems in 16.04 lts with Network Manager, so ran apt-get remove network-manager and rebooted.  Course now that machine will not goto network, so what is the work around?  What do I need to download and copy to flash and then run install from flash? Is this in a HOWTO?
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Been having problems in 16.04 lts with Network Manager, so ran apt-get remove network-manager and rebooted.  Course now that machine will not goto network, so what is the work around?  What do I need to download and copy to flash and then run install from flash? Is this in a HOWTO?
<diogenes_> TBotNik, probably the same package that you removed
<TBotNik> All: finally found the .deb packages for both NM and Plasma-NM, so wish me luck on installing them!
#kubuntu 2018-07-12
<sean__> this torrent client is pretty great
<DranikProgrammer> Hi. I've noticed a very strange behavior. KDE is running way slower than usual, I notice slow window rendering. Advanced task switchers like "Cover Switch" doesn't work. Window Presenter for Screen Edges doesn't work either. Every thing feels very unstable. Any options?
<DranikProgrammer> It worked well before, until it hang whilst I used the Task Switcher and I had to reboot the PC
<Tm_T> DranikProgrammer: doublecheck which renderer you use
<DranikProgrammer> OGL2
<DranikProgrammer> I tried OGL 3 once, but it did not work well, so I stick with OGL 2
<DranikProgrammer> Wow... I switched to OGL3 and everything works good
<DranikProgrammer> though I thought I had OGL2 the whole time
<DranikProgrammer> Thanks ;) If im gonna notice some issues I'll come back
<batteronizer> Hi, whenever I add an event to my Korganizer with my local timezone selected, after saving it changes the time shown to UTC, and shows the event at the displayed UTC time in my local timezone calendar.
<batteronizer> And I'm UTC+5:30, but the UTC time it calculates is somehow always ahead of my local time. E.g. I'll add an event starting at 6 pm IST, Korganizer will change it to 9:30 UTC and show the event at 9:30 in my IST calendar.
<zxq9> Do you have your local or UTC time set for system display?
<batteronizer> Local
<zxq9> Or maybe your system clock is being set to local, and the UTC calculation is therefore off by mistake.
<zxq9> I used to have weird things like that happen with Windows dual-installs.
<batteronizer> zxq9: That is one thing I suspect. I too have a Windows dual install.
<zxq9> IIRC, the hardware clock is expected to be set to UTC, and *nix systems always run an offset.
<zxq9> Some versions of Windows expect a local time setting on the hardware, and that trips things up.
<zxq9> I think with UEFI you can define it and Windows 7 or 10 should know the difference.
<batteronizer> Ah strange. Where usually do you set the system clock?
<batteronizer> Ah alright
<zxq9> Most of the time it is already set in the UEFI/BIOS on the motherboard. I'd check that to confirm. It should have an option to select your timezone, and THEN be set to local time, meaning the underlying hardware clock should have UTC.
<zxq9> If your motherboard says "UTC" as its timezone but has local time set, things get weird.
<batteronizer> zxq9: Gotcha, battery could be another suspect then I suppose
<batteronizer> Anyway I'll check in a while. Thanks.
<zxq9> Possibly. Your Linux install should be calling to NTP servers to sync the correct time and do things like correcting for leap seconds.
<batteronizer> zxq9: Yeah, it does show my local time very accurate
<zxq9> Over time it should always drift toward being correct, but if the motherboard is interpreting it incorrectly because of a hardware setting then you'll always be off by some fixed (and usually surprising) amount.
<batteronizer> Yeah, normally my clock does show accurate local time it gets through NTP.
<zxq9> Try this in a shell: `date --utc +%Y%m%d_%H%MZ`
<zxq9> And then compare with `date +%Y%m%d_%H%M%Z`
<batteronizer> zxq9: 20180712_1132Z
<zxq9> Common bash timestamps for reference: https://zxq9.com/archives/795
<batteronizer> zxq9: The outputs seem to be consistent
<zxq9> ok
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zxq9> batteronizer: What does timedatectl show?
<zxq9> Hi, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi zxq9
<batteronizer> zxq9: https://pastebin.com/6xuuxwrf
<zxq9> batteronizer: Try checking in the KDE settings application. There is a regionalization thing there. Inside it are timezone and display options that your Korganizer should be inheriting.
<zxq9> Inside Korganizer -> settings there is a date&time option on the menu which seems to actually invoke the KDE settings screen.
<batteronizer> zxq9: Yeah I tried that before but still checked again and discovered something weird. My timezone was set to "Calcutta". On a whim I searched for India and it showed up another timezone called Asia/Kolkatta.
<zxq9> In addition, in Korganizer -> settings -> settings (or maybe "options" in English, not sure about language; the very bottom one on the menu) there are some time display options as well.
<batteronizer> (Kolkatta btw is the new name for Calcutta)
<zxq9> Ah.
<zxq9> That's... interesting.
<batteronizer> And now it shows the event at the right time location in my calendar.
<zxq9> hah!
<zxq9> So maybe it couldn't find the spelling in the new TZ index in /etc/ ?
<batteronizer> But when I double click on the event to see details, it shows the correct local time, but shows the time zone to be UTC
<zxq9> derp
<zxq9> That's odd.
<batteronizer> "couldn't find the spelling" no idea
<batteronizer> Yeah, works for now. But definitely a bug somewhere.
<zxq9> Hm. That is frustrating.
<zxq9> Does India only have one timezone, or several?
<zxq9> It's a big place, but that doesn't always mean anything officially.
<batteronizer> Just the one - UTC+5:30
<zxq9> And of course it just has to be an off-by-30 TZ, right? Perfectly inconvenient for you.
<batteronizer> Hah yeah
<zxq9> Governments. Well, whatever. The computer should figure out how to compensate without driving you nuts.
<batteronizer> People from countries which don't have that half an hour in their timezones are always perplexed by that.
<batteronizer> Yeah, true hehe
<zxq9> I imagine you can either 1- find someone who has had this issue and fixed it (amongst the zillions of Linux users in India) or 2- step through settings from the motherboard on up and incidentally fix it through careful checking.
<zxq9> Both are annoying, though.
<batteronizer> Yup, I'll try option number two first. It's a confusing enough issue to explain, especially now that it is mostly fixed.
<zxq9> Are you using any externally configured accounts, like syncing with Google calendar or whatever?
<batteronizer> Yes, Google
<zxq9> Ah!
<zxq9> Hrm. Some mentions of google sync with odd timezone changes to input, but nothing quite like your problem yet...
<zxq9> You are on KDE 5, right?
<batteronizer> Yup KDE5
<batteronizer> Kubuntu 18.04
<BluesKaj> Newfoundland is on a half hour timezone...never understood that , why bother with 30mins just go with the whole 60. Much easier for everyone.
<zxq9> batteronizer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373988
<ubottu> KDE bug 373988 in timezones "KOrganiser time zone locked to UTC and not possible to change." [Major,Confirmed]
<batteronizer> Ah cool
<zxq9> I imagine that if you were not integrated with Google you wouldn't have any issue, but there is some import/export weirdness here.
<zxq9> Hence it being somewhat of an edge case overall for Korganizer.
<zxq9> Were I willing to mess with C++ any more these days...
<batteronizer> Well, it bothers me less now because other people are affected too :-)
<zxq9> Isn't that weird?
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: I couldn't agree more
<zxq9> I think there is/used-to-be an off-by-15 TZ
<batteronizer> zxq9: It really is weird
<zxq9> This site has a lot of fun stuff in its encylopedia: https://www.timeanddate.com/time/time-zones-interesting.html
<zxq9> Though I mostly go there to check meeting times because I usually work remotely (Erlang development and geopolitical analysts mostly -- not on the same contracts, of course)
<zxq9> Working domestically here is easy, because we only have one timezone. :-)
<batteronizer> Haha
<batteronizer> DST is another strange creation btw
<zxq9> Nice, Nepal time. https://www.timeanddate.com/time/zones/npt
<batteronizer> Which tz are you in?
<zxq9> That's why I remember it! I taught at the mountain warfare school there ages ago.
<zxq9> Japan standard time, +9
<batteronizer> whoa, cool :-)
<zxq9> Actually, I attended an infantry counter-insurgency course in India (in the middle of nowhere, a place called Silchar) a long time ago too.
<zxq9> Like 12 years ago.
<batteronizer> We of course know Silchar :-D
<batteronizer> Sadly, I myself have never been there or Nepal
<zxq9> Haha. Getting there with internationally purchased air tickets is hard.
<zxq9> Nepal was interesting. So is Afghanistan, for that matter. Fascinating part of the world. Not what anyone expects when they first arrive, no matter what they have read before.
<zxq9> India is in the same category, for that matter. It is almost hard to call it "one country" as the culture (and terrain) is so different every different region.
<zxq9> The US, too.
<batteronizer> Yup, I agree
<zxq9> Anyway, I've grown to enjoy seeing regional differences and digging through local histories as I've gotten older.
<batteronizer> I've only been to Korea outside India.
<zxq9> That's a place with an interesting (but rough) history, isn't it. :-)
<batteronizer> They're mostly homogenous given the small size, but even their you see some diversity.
<batteronizer> *even there
<batteronizer> zxq9: haha yes
<zxq9> Yeah, but it is the meaningful kind of diversity: diversity of view, experience, predisposition, etc. Not just the outward traits people obssess over today.
<batteronizer> Yes, exactly
<zxq9> Like is it really "diverse" to have a green, a purple and a red who all have the exact same degree, subscribe to the same politics, and grew up in the same town?
<zxq9> They all have the same answers to the same questions. That's boring, no matter what they look like or which restroom they use. Such petty obsessions.
<zxq9> Anyway, that's a dangerous conversation these days, so I'll stop now.
<batteronizer> haha, well there is another thing you might have observed from travelling. Whichever country you go to, the common people have mostly the same small talk.
<zxq9> And now I'm wondering if it is "obssession" or "obsession". Because English spelling makes my brain hurt.
<zxq9> That is... hm. Somewhat true, actually.
<zxq9> The only difficult being identifying "common" in a uniform way. But the general idea applies for sure.
<zxq9> Ah, "obsession"...
<zxq9> grrrr.
<batteronizer> Well, e.g. older folk will always complain about their kids moving away and the cultural changes in their country.
<zxq9> ^^
<zxq9> Spot on
<zxq9> And they aren't wrong, really.
<zxq9> I mean, culture is the socially preserved echoes of whatever has worked and survived. Throwing that away on a whim seems a bit scary, considering how precarious life actually is.
<batteronizer> Yeah, change is generally stressful for everyone :-)
<BluesKaj> well, in some cases it's a relief for us older folks when the kids become responsible and live where their work takes them
 * BluesKaj is old
<batteronizer> hah
<[Relic]> what's the next LTS?
<mparillo> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<mparillo> [Relic]: OK, so that was not very helpful. Generally every other year. So, 16.04; 18.04, then to continue the pattern would be 20.04
<IrcsomeBot2> <Johnnyftlopes> Como as pessoas conseguem enviar mensagens através desse bot de IRC?
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<[Relic]> so I should put 18.04 on the other one before the 14.04 is over  :)
<[Relic]> Thanks  :)
<menace> is there in kubuntu 18.04 a problem that plasma crashes after first boot after installation?
<menace> i started and after a few clicks in the notification area, plasma crashed.
<Paddy_NI> Is there a built-in screen recording facility in KDE?
<bane5000> Hey guys... my widgets suddenly disappeared on my second monitor. The strange thing is that when I open the widget manager, they still display the 'check mark' as if they are still on the screen O_o
<diogenes_> bane5000, and if you untick them and tick again?
<bane5000> diogenes_: well what's weird is that i'm unable to do so. If i try to 'untick it' it just shows that I have two of those widgets instead of 1
<jrss> I need help troubleshooting an issue. not sure what it is.
<jrss> So, the problem is, seems like my entire screen "box" has shifted down a bit. The panel is a bit cut off. The date, for example, is half numbers.
<jrss> In addition, I lost desktop transition animations.
<jrss> I don't get errors on startup. But I do have dual boot, and it started after the most recent dual boot.
<jrss> On top of that (might be not related),  games I try to run full screen from steam (for linux) do not render. The game launches in the background, I see it in the panel, it takes RAM and the mouse curosr changes, but no video input at all
<jrss> any help wit that? advice?
#kubuntu 2018-07-13
<syd> quit
<IrcsomeBot2> Cesar_Leal was added by: Cesar_Leal
<jrss> it's been a while so I'll try again.. :)
<jrss>  need help troubleshooting an issue. not sure what it is.
<jrss> o, the problem is, seems like my entire screen "box" has shifted down a bit. The panel is a bit cut off. The date, for example, is half numbers.
<jrss> n addition, I lost desktop transition animations.
<jrss>  top of that (might be not related),  games I try to run full screen from steam (for linux) do not render. The game launches in the background, I see it in the panel, it takes RAM and the mouse curosr changes, but no video input at all
<jrss> anyone has an idea?
<Kali_Yuga> just reinstalled with 18.04. I got terrible input lag when presing backspace in kde. in the terminal and my web browser. I just installed proprietary driver but idk if that has anything to do with it
<Kali_Yuga> I can't press any key twice to fast or it won't appear
<Kali_Yuga> ?
<Kali_Yuga> I'm on my intel card but I stil have the same issue. I can't press a key twice to fast
<zxq9> What driver did you install?
<zxq9> Too bad jrss took off -- sounds like his monitor offset was kajiggered.
<zxq9> Kali_Yuga: Did you install a graphics driver?
<Kali_Yuga> nvidia-396
<Kali_Yuga> yes input lag bad
<Kali_Yuga> can't live with it
<Kali_Yuga> only when I press a key twice. I need to wait for some reason which makes everything seem unresponsive
<Kali_Yuga> I looked into the keyboard settings no option there fixes my problem
<zxq9> How does it work with the distro's driver?
<Kali_Yuga> I'm on my intel card right now. I got this nvidia prime stuff. but I stil got the same problem?
<zxq9> Kali_Yuga: It isn't just you. It appears that 396 basically sucks.
<zxq9> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1033811/linux/linux-driver-390-works-396-doesn-t/
<Kali_Yuga> On 16.04 I was using 396 and had no issues
<zxq9> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1033103/linux/ubuntu-18-04-lts-boot-up-time-increases-by-over-100-after-installing-nvidia-drivers/
<zxq9> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365058
<zxq9> With 18.04 something goes badly wrong.
<zxq9> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1033368/gnome-lags-so-bad-on-ubuntu-18-04
<zxq9> Hm, 390 was bad for that guy ^^ on 18.04 as well
<Kali_Yuga> So should I go with 390?
<Kali_Yuga> kinda dumb since it was working in 16.04. I reinstalled because I had other issues
<zxq9> Indeed.
<zxq9> There are a lot of weird stories I'm uncovering searching for nvidia drivers, actually (I'm on AMD, so didn't know about this)
<zxq9> It appears there are some really bad combinations of window managers and nvidia drivers.
<zxq9> Or maybe settings for those drivers. A bit unclear -- many variables in play and there isn't a single case where anyone seems to have narrowed this down properly.
<Kali_Yuga> It's only the input lag that's been bothering me. The nvidia driver is working
<zxq9> Input and movement lag are symptoms associated with the nvidia driver, though.
<zxq9> No idea why.
<Kali_Yuga> Well I can't deal with this. then I'm reinstalling 16.04 again >.<
<Kali_Yuga> KDE doesn't play nice with nvidia driver's i've noticed that too aparently it got worse over the years because I was able to manage. but I'm too used to it and too lazy to find something new.
<zxq9> Yeah, it used to be that nVidia had better support on Linux and AMD was lacking, but that has almost completely reversed now. :-/
<zxq9> Sucks to be caught on the other side of it.
<zxq9> Is Noveau not good enough for whatever you're doing?
<zxq9> (I have no idea how well noveau works these days)
<Kali_Yuga> No
<zxq9> Well, "no idea" except that my customer's laptops do just fine with it, but they don't use laptops for the serious CAD stuff.
<zxq9> Very sorry to hear.
<ylli> hay
<ylli> hay
<ylli> can you help me
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ylli> hi blueskaj
<ylli> is good program relay chat
<ylli> i liked
<BluesKaj> yes ylli, IRC is very good
<ylli> how old are you blueskaj
<BluesKaj> ylli, IRC has some unspoken etiquette, like not asking users ages
<ylli> sorry
<ylli> i dont know
<ylli> now i open the relay chat
<BluesKaj> this is not a general chat , it's Kubuntu support
<BluesKaj> !chat | ylli
<ubottu> ylli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ylli> thank you #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> the same goes for all Linux OS support chats
<ylli>  i have plasma 5
<BluesKaj> ubottu,is abot
<BluesKaj> a bot
<ylli> yes
<BluesKaj> not a person
<ylli> in the ubuntu can i download  whatsapp
<BluesKaj> !whatsapp
<ylli> yes
<BluesKaj> look in the software center search
<BluesKaj> !software center
<ylli> yes i find
<BluesKaj> !discovery
<ylli> no problem
<ylli_> i liked this program
<ylli> hello
<jubo2> I'm having KDE partition manager doing some hanging. Is it in order or should I consider some other partition manager?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, yeah, try gparted instead, kparted can be buggy on some kubuntus
<jubo2> okey-dokey
<jubo2> Thanks for help BluesKaj
<Rhubarbobo> hello world
<jubo2> Any news on when 18.04.1 will be out
<jubo2> It comes in August usually, no?
<BluesKaj> supposedly some time this month, jubo2
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> July 26th Ubuntu 18.04.1
<jubo2> Great. Thanks acheronuk
#kubuntu 2018-07-14
<designbybeck> Kubuntu 18.04 does't like Spotify!? I am not sure if I turned on something that messed it up, but the native app will not display anything in its window! Maybe a GTK settting?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<florian__> hello, i'm new to freenode !
<florian__> does anyone know how to configure the TTS synthesis provided by the notifications dialog ?
<rgvon> hello,so the recently rolled out plasma-browser-integration package is not available on Muon Package Manager,should I download it from the official website or wait? https://download.kde.org/stable/plasma/5.13.3/
<rgvon> I am running Kubuntu 18.04 (LTS)
<rgvon> Will I have to update anything else also to run it?I do all the automatically available updates.
<nik90> rgvon: Kubuntu 18.04 LTS ships with Plasma 5.12 LTS. You will not get Plasma 5.13 via the automatic updates. You *might* get it from the kubuntu backport ppa in some *unknown* amt of time.
<ylli> ##shqip
<nik90> As Plasma 5.13 requires a new version of Qt
<rgvon> nik90,okay,thank you
<rgvon> nik90, so this is the first time I have heard about backport ppa and I read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports,it mentions that there are security and compatibility risks.So is it recommended to use them?
<rgvon> What is the scale of risk as in how much can the functionality of my system be affected?I want to try the new browser integration.
<Mimosa> Hey guys, good morning to those EST
<Mimosa> Im trtying to do swomething wigth this new HP ENVY m6 sleekbook notebook oi found for free in the trash
<Mimosa> In windows, i casn eaily connect to a wifi network then share it back out using wifi direct
<Mimosa> Can i do that in (K) Ubuntu weithout having two cards?
<Mimosa> Its just a cheapo Ralink 802.11n, but works like i described in woindows
<Mimosa> https://www.google.com/search?q=wifi%20direct%20ubuntu%2018.04
<Mimosa> trying to lookk thru there
<Mimosa> Cau7se i get free highspeed xfinitywifi everywhere i go, and id like to just share via wifi direct to my android
<nik90> rgvon: I was referring to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Mimosa> in windows it allowed at least 8 devices via wifi direct
<Mimosa> So, any input would be greatly apprecoiated
<nik90> rgvon: This is maintained by kubuntu team.
<Mimosa> I just ook some methadone, plus 3x 2mg Xanax pills, so im doing dood ;)\
<nik90> rgvon: I would suggest sticking with the plasma version that came installed with your ubuntu version. As it was a LTS (Long-Term-Stable) release, it would have been very well tested.
<Mimosa> Haviong troublr finding options in kubuntu
<Mimosa> I see some ghuuides but really old verdsion of reg ubuntug
<Mimosa> Back wehen it was on unity (*yuck)
<Mimosa> I was using manjaro, as I started 15 years ago as Arch, but kubuntu has more support all around, plus things liike ap=t-fast, which is baller
<ylli_> ckemi
<Mimosa> hmm, i have a bluetooth adapter, it works in windows. Its not showing right now in kubuntu. Howe should i troublrshoot thids
<Mimosa> Ive been hgomeless for a nunber of years, so im rusty
<Mimosa> Excuse ignore
<rgvon> nik90,yes,I did checked that link you mentioned.Thanks for the suggestion. :)
<rgvon> *check
<Mimosa> ylli_:  was that toi me?
<BluesKaj> Mimosa, the only thing I can suggest for android to pc/laptop shares is kdeconnect
<Mimosa> ok
<Mimosa> for b;uetooth or for the wifi direct shit?
<BluesKaj> wifi
<Mimosa> the wifi direct shit aint the end of the world, but bluetooth wouylfd be nice
<Mimosa> ok
<Mimosa> thx bufd
<rgvon> KDE Connect is awesome! :)
<Mimosa> it shows nothing connected
<BluesKaj> Mimosa, no need for "language"
<Mimosa> but i think it wants it connected via usb
<Mimosa> the s word? im little "==lit atm, sorry guys
<Mimosa> "lit"
<BluesKaj> kdeconnect has to be installed on both android and kubuntu
<Mimosa> but i want bluetooth
<Mimosa> especially bluetoothb headephones capability
<Mimosa> and iot appears its not recognizing bluetooth
<BluesKaj> I don't know much about BT
<Mimosa> for indtance, F12 on this HP envy m6 sleepbook, in windiows controls wifi and bluyetooth, in kubuntu it shows the light as if its all shut oiff, but the wifi is on
<Mimosa> me iehter
<Mimosa> other than android
<Mimosa> I used to make android firmwares back in the day
<Mimosa> Bewfore i became a homelss bum
<Mimosa> well i will instlall kde xonnect on android
<BluesKaj> Mimosa, check bluetooth in the kmenu searchbar
<Mimosa> k
<Mimosa> BluesKaj: alt + f2?
<Mimosa> im newer to kde but loving it, i tried albert, but find alt+f2 works just as good
<BluesKaj> in the panel on the left" K"icon
<Mimosa> BluesKaj: do you know a trick to make konsole "dropdown", like apooear with a keypress, like yakuake?
<Mimosa> i coyuld swore there was a way before
<BluesKaj> yeah, just install yakuake
<Mimosa> yeah i wanna do it with that
<Mimosa> i found a script to do it
<BluesKaj> the use F12 to open it after enabling it
<Mimosa> but i swore there was a hack to it a couple years ago
<BluesKaj> then
<Mimosa> i found a script that wiull do it with any term..... but i donno
<BluesKaj> open a terminal, run , sudo apt install yakuake
<Mimosa> bluetooth under kmenu, says it cant find any adapters
<Mimosa> ya i dont want yakuake if possioble lol
<Mimosa> im but hurt for stock konsole
<Mimosa> terminator aint bad either, but it changed its name
<Mimosa> and iirc, not QT based
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<BluesKaj> look for bluez too
<Mimosa> ya no apps can find the adapter
<Mimosa> i need to findout what the adapter is
<Mimosa> and maybe install the module
<Mimosa> im using a semi custom kernel
<Mimosa> liquorix
<Mimosa> for tghe speed
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<Mimosa> always have for used
<Mimosa> based off zen
<Mimosa> but its mainly for ubuntu and zen., with a ubuntu repo
<Mimosa> so dev support should be same or close
 * Mimosa lights a cig before digiging
<BluesKaj> then support for non default kernels is given here
<BluesKaj> no support
<BluesKaj> rather
<Mimosa> damn i want little cesars to open, i want my 5 dollars large perroni piza for4 breakfast lol
<Mimosa> BluesKaj: wah wah
<Mimosa> lets pretend its not default
<Mimosa> iom not a newb
<Mimosa> if u really wan, i will reboot
<BluesKaj> nope, i'm not mucking about with that...you're on your own , Mimosa
<Mimosa> i just reboot
<Mimosa> uname -r
<BluesKaj> do what you want
<Mimosa> 4.13..0-25-generic
<Mimosa> happy?
<Mimosa> i keep stock kernel installed for emergencys
<Mimosa> i just want my bluetooth recognized
<Mimosa> what steps should i used via cli to foind out the bluetooth adapter make/model
<BluesKaj> like I said , not BT expert , never used it
<Mimosa> dmesg | grep -i blue?
<Mimosa> sounds right to me
<Mimosa> damn, nothing output
<BluesKaj> or lspci
<Mimosa> sudo lsusb |grep Bluetooth
<Mimosa> lspciu worked
<Mimosa> 02:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<Mimosa> now to find out why its not working
<Mimosa> i still wanna find out about wifi direct though
<Mimosa> if linux supports it like windows doews
<Mimosa> ofc, askubuntu offline for maintenance
<Mimosa> lol
<Mimosa> try9ing driver manager
<Mimosa> driver manager shows nada
<Mimosa> im sooo happy, i gotta two sweet pairs of shoes today for free :)
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1015671/how-can-i-install-rt3290-wifi-driver-on-ubuntu-16-04 ... oh, offline for maintenance
<Mimosa> Spike lee editions jordans in like new condition, MSRP 350. And a newish pair of PEnny Hardways :)
<Mimosa> yup
<Mimosa> rt3290 is what i use for wifi
<Mimosa> it woprks in 18.04 fine, but bluetooth doesnt
<Mimosa> from inxi
<Mimosa> Card-2: Ralink RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Mimosa>            driver: rt2800pci v: 2.3.0 bus-ID: 02:00.0
<oerheks> maybe this answer #6 is any help,  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383999
 * Mimosa looks
<Mimosa> nope
<Mimosa> thats just for wifi
<Mimosa> whiuchn works
<Mimosa> without blsacklistiing my ethernet driver which he suggested
<Mimosa> i do want wifi direct to work, but the bluetooth m ore important
<Mimosa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1189721\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1189721 in bluetooth "Ralink RT3290 doesn't have a bluetooth driver" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Mimosa> looks likie known problem
<Mimosa> ohh one guy got it work
<Mimosa> editing some files
<Mimosa> https://askubuntu.com/questions/453605/ralink-rt-3290-bluetooth-problem-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Mimosa> that was 14.-04, hopefully it applies on 18.04
<Mimosa> ok, i need to edit the src code
<Mimosa> atom vs brackets? oiptions
<Mimosa> i like how atom has irc built in...
<n0yd> sublime and vscode look ni9ce also
<n0yd> if i get back into code i might do vscode, just cause i will do work wriging MS codce (yuck)
<n0yd> anyone have a better browser suggestion than vivaldi?
<n0yd> sublime editor sounds fastest, written in C++
 * n0yd iunstalls it
<diogenes_> n0yd, falkon
<n0yd> text editor?
<diogenes_> browser
<n0yd> if so, what makes it great
<n0yd> oh
<n0yd> whats it based on, engine wise
<diogenes_> qt
<n0yd> ok, but engine
<n0yd> qt webkit?
<diogenes_> qtwebengine
<n0yd> prolly some webkit fork crap
<n0yd> i will check it out
<n0yd> when im done with this bluetooth mess
<n0yd> and hopefully getting kubuntgu to give ewifi direct hoitspot
<n0yd> Also, anyone with a ralink 802.11 card able to ummm "airsnort
<n0yd> etc wiuth it in linux
<n0yd> the driver dont work in linux
<n0yd> i mean windows
<n0yd> doesnt work in windows for capturing packets for WPA/WPA2
<n0yd> and m,y current paid wifi is insecure as hell
<oerheks> LoLz
<oerheks> why do we care about capturing packets on windows?
<n0yd> im just saying the card wouldnt work on windows
<n0yd> it was a pita
<n0yd> im paying 50 a month to use xfinitywifi which comes from his modem/roputer combo. but its unsecured, no encryption
<n0yd> so id like to find something that has encryption
<n0yd> wow sublime costs money, though it has no time limit. lame
<n0yd> atom it is
<n0yd> till i try visual studio editor for linux
<n0yd> ]
<oerheks> oh, you are just making digital waste appear on my screen, /ignore
<n0yd> ok thats fine with you
<n0yd> you have said zero to help me
<n0yd> whereas other have
<n0yd> theres of hundreds of users here, you dont have hear me
<n0yd> users whop announce /ignore are the real trolls
<n0yd> they feel suppoeriority by accouncing it
<n0yd> have fun buddy
<n0yd> uou probably have been using linux for like a year, if that
<n0yd> where as i have been using it since BEFORE ubuntu was a think
<n0yd> I started on Caldera, which isn't around. It got bought by SCO unfortunately
<n0yd> Cazldera Open Liinux RIP
<BluesKaj> Notimik, you relaize this chat is not your personal blog,right?
<BluesKaj> n0yd,^
<n0yd> you mean n0yd? of course, but is anyone ellse talking?
<n0yd> no.
<BluesKaj> there's no space
<n0yd> Im asking suggestions on ediors, bluyeooth, and wifi direct
<n0yd> Go F yourself also if you'd like. Hell, ban me if you want,. I could use the chuckle this morning, Some armchair captains are taking offense to me
<n0yd> Oh noez!
<n0yd> Ive been on Freenode since beore fouynder lilo died of a bike accident
<n0yd> Im asking for help with bluetooth and wifi direct on current kubuntnu release software
<BluesKaj> n0yd then you should know better
<n0yd> No better thgan time 5 lines or so when no one is talking?
<n0yd> Please, go complain to someone who cares
<n0yd> Or you  know, aboput someone actually being disruptive
<n0yd> its 6:40 Pacific (California) time.9:40am /new York time. Its quiet in here
 * BluesKaj enables the ignore button
<n0yd> oooom,  oh no
<n0yd> Anoither big boy showing his /ingore bu9tton power
<acheronuk> !language | n0yd
<ubottu> n0yd: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<n0yd> I can do it to
<n0yd> ubottu: umm, screw yourself, politely. I hate ubuntu channel bots
<ubottu> n0yd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n0yd> I know youy arent intelligent, thats appoarent, has been for years
<n0yd> Sincde probably Ubuntu  Dapper Drake
<Mimosa> [Ignore] Added BluesKaj!* to your ignore list.
<Mimosa> Look at me, i can announce ignores too!. Like its soo cool
 * Mimosa goes back to editing ralink src
<Mimosa> using atom as an editor, im liking it
<Mimosa> n eed to setup irc though
<Mimosa> sweet, all the cnhanges are working, compiling new module now
<qwebirc98791> Good morning!
<MisterBoring> Or afternoon, or evening, as the case may be.
<diogenes_> or even polar night
<MisterBoring> Yeah, hehe. I was hoping for some assistance with Discover.
<MisterBoring> I told it to update my software last night, and it looks exactly the same now as it did last night, a minute after I clicked the update button.
<MisterBoring> I've got a screenshot. My question is, is it safe for me to force it closed and try to update via Synaptic or apt-get or something?
<ylli_> #languageslearning
<diogenes_> MisterBoring, apt update/upgrade is sufficient
<MisterBoring> Thanks. That seemed to do the trick.
<MisterBoring> When I click that x on Discover, it tells me "could not close the application, there are tasks to be done." I'm skittish about forcing it closed. If apt update/upgrade went through with no problems, it should be fine, right?
<ylli_> ##deutsch
<n0yd> Whats the deal with wifi direct and Kubuntu? Working? Not Wortking? Where should I look to get it going
<n0yd> I finally after a couple hours got my Wifi/Bluetooth card to work on bluetooth
<n0yd> And can transfer to my bluetooth devices, but now i want wifi direct to work, WHILE connected to a wifi network normally, Just as it does in Windows
<n0yd> Any directions  in the right direction of where to look would be awesome
<DranikProgrammer> How to restart the task bar in the panel?
<DranikProgrammer> It hangs time to time, but I don
<DranikProgrammer> t want to log off or reboot
<BluesKaj> DranikProgrammer, right click on the desktop >add panel
<BluesKaj> DranikProgrammer, try the icons only taskbar widget , it's very stable
<Iboga> So no ideas on Wifi Direct using Kubuntu?
<Iboga> Making even an Ah-Hoc connection with it?
<BluesKaj> depends on the chip
<Iboga> RT3290, i Finally just got bluetooth going with it
<Iboga> But on windows i can connect via infrastructure to a router and then share it out via wifi direct to at least 8 devices
<DranikProgrammer> The icon only taskbar feels indeed more stable, thanks
<Iboga> hmm =this Falkon browser aint bad for a newer browser
<Iboga> It's kinda chromium based
<Iboga> Like vivaldi, seems nice
<scorlupka> hey, guys. Do anyone know why my mounted ntfs disc is read-only. And can't create a folder using context menu in dolphin.
<scorlupka> what is interesting sometimes I can
<diogenes_> scorlupka, close all dolphin windows and open again
<scorlupka> diogenes_: no, didn't help
<scorlupka> I wonder why sometimes it allows to do it
<diogenes_> try to rename ~/.config/dolphin
<scorlupka> diogenes_: no, maybe something with permissions?
<scorlupka> do I need to configure it somewhere?
<diogenes_> scorlupka, normally you should enter the password when accessing those ntfs drives
<scorlupka> diogenes_: no, It doesn't ask admin permissions
<scorlupka> diogenes_: I've just tried to create file with "touch" command by konsole and it said I have no permission to do it
<scorlupka> I guess I need to find mount option for my disk and allow to right it (I don't know, I am a newbie)
<diogenes_> because it was mounted read only
<scorlupka> diogenes_: added some options to fstab. Need to reboot
<IrcsomeBot2> Sandeep was added by: Sandeep
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sandeep> Hey what tools do you use to build the kubuntu iso?
<avargas> thanks valorie & ubottu
<gogeta> wanna hear something funny
<mattfly> is there any way to make aplications stay on the desktop they were initialized?
<mattfly> like if i go to desktop 2 and start pycharm it remains there when it finally launches and not on my current desktop?
<gogeta> mattfly: ?
<mattfly> im not clear enough or what?
<gogeta> mattfly: they should stay be defult
<gogeta> by
<mattfly> heh this never happenede to me
<mattfly> since kde 4
<gogeta> if youa are working in space 2 then switch to one
<mattfly> that i tested
<mattfly> if im work space 2 and open something, then it still didnt show but its loading, if i switch to desktop 1 meanwhile and it fully loads and display I get it to pop on desktop 1 instead of 2
<mattfly> Isnt there configurations for this?
<mattfly> also how can i disable all kde wallet annoyinment?
<gogeta> just uninstall it
<gogeta> did you install workspaces
<gogeta> that lets you switc
<usuario> HOla!!
#kubuntu 2018-07-15
<dgreen> Anyone know if/when Kubuntu will update to 5.13 (without adding PPA)?
<plex_dave> switched our podcast studio machines to kubuntu 18.04 from ubuntu studio 16.04 and am quite pleased
<IrcsomeBot2> torfix was added by: torfix
<scorlupka> diogenes_: hello, if you remember I asked yesteday about ntfs and read permissions. Finally I figured out what was the problem
<scorlupka> diogenes_: if you are interested it was power options in Windows 10 (I use dual-boot)
<scorlupka> for some reason fast startup should be disabled
<diogenes_> scorlupka, oh yes, u had to turn fast start off
<scorlupka> yeah, that's right
<diogenes_> asus?
<scorlupka> yeah, asus rog g751jm
<scorlupka> I have multiple problems with it
<scorlupka> mostly with audio
<diogenes_> ik ik asus not works too well on linux
<scorlupka> diogenes_: you know I have a problem with ktorrent. It doesn't want to work with magnet links
<diogenes_> scorlupka, try qbittorrent
<scorlupka> diogenes_: yeah, I've been using qbittorent in Windows for years. But Ktorrent looks so great that I want use it instead of qbittorent
<scorlupka> dark theme in Plasma is awesome
<diogenes_> scorlupka, no clue, i rarely use torrents
<scorlupka> diogenes_: you must be live in USA or Europe
<scorlupka> my friend in USA is afraid to event install torrent client. He doesn't want to a SWAT team at his room
<diogenes_> scorlupka, hehe, tell him to use vpn
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jemand> Hi hi, I'm trying to set up a vault an get this error: cryfs: Es ist die falsche Version installiert. Version 0.9.6 ist erforderlich
<jemand> Trying EncFS ends in: "
<jemand> encfs: Es ist die falsche Version installiert. Version 1.9.1 ist erforderlich
<jemand> encfsctl: Es ist die falsche Version installiert. Version 1.9.1 ist erforderlich
<jemand> it's a brand new installation, 18.04 with all updates
<jeff_whos_new> hello, I was wondering if there was any way to have kde recognize icon theme icons over pixmap for applications like gimp.  GTK3 based desktops like cinnamon and gnome use the icon theme icons first for all applications.  Is there a reason this is not the case in kde?
<Guest35277> hello
<Guest35277> someone knows how may i download .deb file containing broadcom drivers and its dependencys?
<Guest35277> i need to download them to get an offline copy
<Guest35277> apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Guest35277> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Guest35277> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Guest35277> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Guest35277> I seguenti pacchetti aggiuntivi saranno inoltre installati:
<poprocks> Hm, is chromium-browser part of a default full kubuntu 18.04 install?
<krytarik> Nope.
<poprocks> I guess what happened was, I installed it in the live environment, and then when I installed Kubuntu on my HDD, it... auto-selected that package for installation? Is that a feature? :P
<krytarik> Nooo. :D
<IrcsomeBot2> Nicolas was added by: Nicolas
<IrcsomeBot2> <Nicolas> Hey guys i need a help! my Kubuntu are bugguing in dextop with this error "There is no space to execute the specified command. The file / folder / home / nicolas / Workspace / NICOLAS FILES does not exist." and up there error plasma. What can I do? I'm new in that.
<mint19> any one uses kubuntu?
<mint19> i wosh could be a chat a yahoo chatroooms as before, was awsome
<IrcsomeBot2> <Nicolas> I suppose that all in there are interest in Kubuntu, but I may be wrong
#kubuntu 2019-07-08
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> o/
<Max_jones> Hello
<Max_jones> WHo wants to talk guys?
<Max_jones> Is websockets good for realtime multiplayer game?
<Max_jones> Or better to use the UDP protocol to send coordinates to other players
<Max_jones> ????
<user|70610> Please send me me you link to download KBUNTU 19.4 User Manual
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> ismailab93 was added by: ismailab93
<lordievader> Good morning
<tarena> ...
<tarena> 有人吗
<tarena> ...
<dorirod> hello, having a weird issue with launching kde on kubuntu 18 LTS, it works fine if I leave the /home directory under '/' partition and file system, if I switch to a different partition (same user, even re-created /home/<user> kde won't run properly, plasmashell dies I think. Anyone have any idea as to what it might be? The partition that I want to
<dorirod> use as /home runs fine in kubuntu 16 lts, same mount options
<dorirod> https://pastebin.com/1rgcCWvv
<dorirod> does anyone have any ideas as to how I can troubleshoot this?
<Aristide> Hello
<Aristide> I have a big problem with Kmail when I create new mail : CRASH.
<Aristide> I have try to stop Akonadi, remove all settings (kmail/akonadi both .config and .local/share) and problem continue : https://pastebin.com/reAfBEn7
<Aristide> So : After crash; Kmail cannot be launched and crash every time I launch
<genii> If you try running it from konsole does it give any information?
<Aristide> For solve problem : Clean ~/.local/share/kmail2 solve problem, but crash again when I create new mail
<Aristide> genii: wait
<Aristide> genii: https://pastebin.com/UEEgAmts
<Aristide> Nom invalide = Invalid name
<Aristide> and fmetton@laptop02:~$ akonadictl status → Akonadi Control: running → Akonadi Server: running
<Aristide> (So, Korganizer and kaddressbook work without problem)
<genii> Aristide: I do not currently have kmail installed to test with. I think your best bet currently is to make a bug report
<Aristide> genii: I use kmail on other computer, work without problem :/ its strange
<genii> Aristide: bug can be reported with ubuntu-bug kmail
#kubuntu 2019-07-09
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @Aristide, do a 'ps faux | grep -i kontact' on the Konsole and then look for the risidual PID that are still running and the Kill them with 'kill -9 #PIDNumber"
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> or press 'Ctrl + Esc' to bring up the 'System Activity UI' and then type 'kontact' in the search bar and then send the 'KILL' signal to all the risidual Kontact Processes
<Aristide> I don't have kontact process
<Aristide> I try again after kill akonadi
<Aristide> No... Crash again :(
<magic_ninja_work> what do you guys use for a system monitor as opposed to ksysguard
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> some people liek command line "top"
<magic_ninja_work> what does ircsomebot do
<magic_ninja_work> I want a general system monitor. Top alone doesn't do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ircsomebot is an IRC bridge to Telegram..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what do you find lacking in ksysguard?
<magic_ninja_work> per process network usage. It is available in other utilties, but I would rather have one tool that includes that functionality.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> were you aware you can add a new tab to ksysgard and then add deseired resources to the tab?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Additional columns IO columns can also be added to the Process Table (right click on the table's title bar)
<CheetahPixie> Morning folks.
<CheetahPixie> I need some help, specifically with Jack.
<CheetahPixie> I can start it, but doing so silences my system.
<CheetahPixie> No audio in, no audio out
<valorie> CheetahPixie: you might get more help in a jack or audio channel
<valorie> jack isn't standard in Kubuntu
<CheetahPixie> What would be such a channel?
<CheetahPixie> #jack ?
<valorie> also #ubuntu-studio might help
<CheetahPixie> Gotcha.
<valorie> yes, #jack exists and is for the audio connection kit
<valorie> ubuntu-studio allows the use of jack
<valorie> plus they are good people
<Eickmeyer> valorie: For future reference, #ubuntustudio (one word).
<valorie> aha, thank you
<lordievader> Good morning
<k_sze> I'm undecided whether I should try kubuntu disco or kubuntu LTS.
<diogenes_> k_sze, if you got recent hw then go for the latest.
<k_sze> define "latest". :P
<diogenes_> disco
<k_sze> sorry, I meant "recent"
<diogenes_> new gpu new cpu
<k_sze> I have a Core i5-4590 with 16 GiB RAM, no discrete GPU.
<k_sze> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/80815/intel-core-i5-4590-processor-6m-cache-up-to-3-70-ghz.html
<diogenes_> then either will work, lts 3 years disco 9 m.
<k_sze> using the integrated Intel HD Graphics 4600
<katnip`> disco is nearly EOF, LTS is good 3 yr
<katnip`> EOL
<justneedforthat> hello may i ask something if there is anyone who uses skype in kubuntu 19.04?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Yes
<justneedforthat> sorry o.o so i was using manjaro kde and lately in skype there is a notification says there is a new update,but in pacman ts updated already.Is it same in kubuntu ?
<justneedforthat> and it seems same in opensuse kde already which i installed yesterday,but i didnt like how it handles software center :/ and i need a lovely kde so i was checking kubuntu
<k_sze> justneedforthat, you need to nag Microsoft about that.
<diogenes_> hehe
<k_sze> They are building the packages for the various Linux package managers.
<k_sze> It's the same situation for the package on Snap.
<justneedforthat> ahh that MS and its crap -.-
<justneedforthat> did you guys experinced kernel panic or system break on kubuntu 19.04?and which kernel are you using already?
<justneedforthat> i was quite happy with memory usage of manjaro and pacman but these kernel panics and time to time system breaks became a pain in back :/
<justneedforthat> last time i used ubuntu 14.04 for one year and it was rock solid about performance and stability but i have no idea about how it handles with kde and non-LTS versions
<justneedforthat> so please share your experince is you are using 19.04 and it would be great if you used arc-based kde so you can compare each other :D
<justneedforthat> please :)
<k_sze> erm...
<k_sze> I just installed Kubuntu on a second SSD, but the installation process seems to have overwritten the GRUB entry for my existing (GNOME) Ubuntu installation on my primary SSD.
<lordievader> k_sze: Reinstall grub to the primary SSD and let is scan for all installed OS-es.
<k_sze> lordievader, how exactly do I do that?
<k_sze> honestly I'm not even sure where grub is right now.
<lordievader> Do you have a workable install?
<k_sze> I'm currently in the Kubuntu.
<lordievader> Do you use uefi?
<k_sze> yes
<lordievader> Is your efi partition mounted to `/boot/efi`?
<k_sze> eys
<k_sze> It's /dev/sda1
<k_sze> which is my primary SSD
<lordievader> Run `sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi`
<lordievader> And follow it with a `sudo update-grub2` (assuming here ubuntu didn't change these things)
<k_sze> this is what Boot-Repair's BootInfo Summary says about my current state: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HsjKb2xZ8M/
<k_sze> lordievader, update-grub2 still haven't found my old Ubuntu for some reason.
<k_sze> I think it's because the old "/boot" of my primary SSD hasn't been mounted and so update-grub2 doesn't know about the linux and initrd images in it?
<lordievader> The data is still there?
<k_sze> *should* be
<k_sze> should still be in /dev/sda2
<lordievader> Perhaps. You could copy the /boot to the root of the other install and try again.
<k_sze> Or how the easier way is how do I mount my old encrypted LVM2 in this new Kubuntu installation just so I can start working?
<k_sze> I don't want to waste time fixing grub for now.
<lordievader> Ah, the other install ins encrypted?
<k_sze> yes
<lordievader> Grub doesn't see installs on encrypted media. Bit of the point of encryption.
<lordievader> Or am I misunderstanding your setup?
<k_sze> So /dev/sda is my primary SSD, /dev/sda1 is the EFI partition, /dev/sda2 is the old /boot, /dev/sda3 is the old root in encrypted LVM2.
<k_sze> I now also have /dev/sdc as my secondary SSD; sdc1 seems unused, sdc2 is the new /boot, sdc3 is the new root in encrypted LVM2.
<k_sze> note that the new /boot in sdc2 also seems unused. Even now, as I'm booted in Kubuntu, sdb2 is mounted as /boot instead of sdc2
<k_sze> oh wait
<k_sze> what am I talking about?
<k_sze> sdc2 is mounted, not sda2
<lordievader> Right, yes. That is going to be troublesome to get that into one grub automatically. However, should be relatively easy to do manually. Especially if the /boots are not encrypted.
<k_sze> ok, I just mounted the old /boot in sda2 as /mnt/boot2
<k_sze> (read-only, of course, just so I don't accidentally mess it up further)
<lordievader> The problem isn't the /boot here. Its the two LUKS volumes.
<k_sze> If I just want to access my old home, I basically just follow this guide?
<k_sze> https://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2015/11/16/how-to-mount-encrypted-lvm-logical-volume/
<lordievader> Yes, if you want to access a specific LVM volume, that is the way  to go.
<k_sze> ok, at least I can get working tomorrow.
<k_sze> I'll slowly figure out how to fix grub.
<k_sze> honestly this is really surprising.
<k_sze> the (K)ubuntu installer not warning me when it sees an existing LUKS and not warning me that it will overwrite grub entries.
<lordievader> Seeing an existing LUKS volume means nothing. There is no way to know if it is just data on there or an OS install.
<hexacode> hello all
<hexacode> i want to use the command wall in local but it's not working :( ?
<Guest20823> Hello. I am trying to install Kubuntu. I have Windows and want to duel boot. It's been a few years but the installer always offered me the option to put it alongside windows. However now I only get "guided - use entire disk"  How do I deal with this?
<Klinda> hello I just reboot kubuntu cause the arrow was blocked but I could press it.. what could it be?
<Guest20823> So I figured it out with some youtube video's I hope. It' s installing now. I am not sure I did not just delete windows or all the data. I think not. But it seems way more hard than just a few years ago where you could just click " put it next to windows" . Am I being wierd or is there normally this option???\
<ay_ay_ron> kbh
<OerHeks> /clear
<venicius> Descubra AGORA o Método ÚNICO e Simples Usado Para GANHAR DINHEIRO Com BITCOIN    http://bit.ly/2TelQUX
#kubuntu 2019-07-10
<k_sze> lordievader, my point is that the installer should have at least asked me.
<k_sze> I specifically chose to install on a secondary SSD in the hopes that the installer would not mess with whatever is on my primary SSD (including the /boot and EFI partitions).
<k_sze> So it looks like the Kubuntu overwrote /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg to search for the /boot partition on my secondary SSD (by partition uuid, which translates to /dev/sdc2)
<k_sze> My old /boot actually looks intact.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> nHi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello
<magic_ninja_work> Thinking of installing the kde backport for 5.16.
<magic_ninja_work> has anyone tried it? Anyone know if it has the suspend + hibernate option?
<viewer|8> hi kubuntu folks. we have a surface pro 4 running kubuntu 18.10 . it drops the wifi frequently. is there a command we can send to restart the wifi?
<IrcsomeBot> walson lee was added by: walson lee
<Thr0r> Hello! I have Kubuntu 19,04 recently installed and updated today. I also have Korganizer 5,10,3 that I'm trying to use. All works fine but not reminder notifications.. Is it not able
<Thr0r> ..to give some kind of popup or send a message to the notification system?
<Thr0r> akonadiserver is running. I have checked alot of stuff..
<valorie> Thr0r: maybe check in #kontact
<valorie> err, lemme check that chan name with alis
<valorie> yup yup
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Thr0r> valorie: Ok - thanks - I  was thinking to try #kde but if you say so I will try
<valorie> #kde is much more for all kde software
<valorie> kontact is the pim suite and is the devel chan
<valorie> it's a bit late in europe but some might still be around in there
<Thr0r> Ok - Lets see if they respond.. If not I will try kde.
<Thr0r> valorie: Maybe people don't use korganizer? ..do you have an alternative that you use? ..to suggest..
<valorie> I don't
<Thr0r> ok
<valorie> just google calendar
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I'm a pim fail for the past few years
<valorie> kmail used to be my absolute favorite
<valorie> sad to say I just use gmail now
<Thr0r> google calendar doesn't have recurrence (i.e every second week or so) - just ordinary recurrence.
<Thr0r> I use gmail too - but could not use the calendar in there..
<Thr0r> (this is not google calendar support - i Know) :)
<valorie> so far I've liked the recurring events, etc. on gcal
<valorie> but yeah
<valorie> I much prefer to use all the KDE software that fits my usecases
<valorie> and it feels bad to use google's stuff instead
<Thr0r> I totally agree - but for mail - there is no real alternative that is good. So far. Only email clients..
<Thr0r> I am trying to free myself from google, apple, MS and all the those big ones. It takes some work..
<Thr0r> The #kontact seems to be a development channel.. They do not usually answer questions like mine I think.. And I see if I ask in #kde - you will suggest #kontact again :)
<valorie> ha!
<valorie> they can at least tell you if you are encountering a bug
<valorie> it's a public channel so users do wander in
<valorie> and I've met most of the devels -- none of them bite (at least they don't bite users)
<valorie> :-)
<Thr0r> ok - yes - but now answer.. And I am in a bit of a crosspoint now.. Re-istall or contunue to try. I will ask in kde now so lets see. It is kde afterall..
<viewer|91> what is the password for Kubuntu 18.04.2 LTS live distro?
<OerHeks> user kubuntu pass empty
<viewer|18> what is default username and password for kubuntu 18.04.2 LTS live distro?
<valorie> hit return, I believe
<viewer|18> I left blank and clicked on login but didn't work.
<OerHeks> user kubuntu pass empty
<viewer|18> Don't understand why they have a password for live distro.
<viewer|18> Do you select different user to login?
<OerHeks> grinn, there is no password today in live sessions
#kubuntu 2019-07-11
<viewer|8> hi kubuntu folks. we have a surface pro 4 running kubuntu 18.10 . it drops the wifi frequently. is there a command we can send to restart the wifi?
<OerHeks> wifi.powersave = 2 and wifi.scan-rand-mac-address=false seems to fix that https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/issues/163
<OerHeks> same solution https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2381740
<valorie> nice find, OerHeks
<Void_> I can’t find my usb network card
<Void_> Fresh install
<Void_> It does however show up in its S/N:123456 glory in usb-devices
<valorie> hi Void_ - if you don't get an answer soon, you might try #ubuntu
<valorie> much larger channel
<Void_> Alright
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> https://t.me/joinchat/Czlgu0CXbKkqeRG0eQGybQ
<Void_> Is that a twitter link and why is it here?
<Void_> Ohhh Apple. You and your bad caching capability
 * Void_Sentient_ slaps themselves around a bit with a large lampetra tridentata
<Void_Sentient_> Nickserv sucks. I can’t even auth myseld
<Void_Sentient_> I can’t join ubuntu after authing
<Void_Sentient_> Or maybe it’s a bug, sorry
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<valorie> Void_Sentient_: ^^^
<lordievader> Good morning
<dps> hello all
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> Muqaddas Ibrahim was added by: Muqaddas Ibrahim
<IrcsomeBot> <Muqaddas Ibrahim> ❗️ Веst invеsting prоjеct ❗️ … 🚀 Withdrаwаls frоm CоinEXplоrеr wаllеt аrе sеnt tо yоur еxtеrnаl wаllеt within 12 hоurs frоm thе timе оf yоur withdrаwаl … 🚀 Веst rеfеrrаl systеm!  Fоr еаch аttrаctеd invеstоr yоu instаntly rеcеivе 10% оf his invеstmеnt!
#kubuntu 2019-07-12
<gedem> hi
<gedem> someone can help me? i can't mount my external HD
<chealer> Well, you won't believe it, but I found the solution to fix reminders in KOrganizer...
<chealer> I needed to check the "Enable Reminders" option!
<chealer> But, unfortunately, there's another equally bad showstopper - I can't set event start and end times to anything other than midnight. Whatever I enter, after saving and reopening the event both display "00 00" (still Kubuntu 19.04). Do others get the same?
<chealer> Only reference to such a problem I found: https://forum.manjaro.org/t/korganizer-not-setting-properly-event-time/10397
<chealer> Ah, at least I may have a hint from console: "org.kde.pim.incidenceeditor: free slot calculation: invalid range. range(  0 ) / mSlotResolutionSeconds( 900 ) =  0"
<chealer> 900 representing 15 minutes, surely, though not sure which
<chealer> oh yeah, the time options in the dropdowns are every 15 minutes.
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Akshay Gichuki was added by: Akshay Gichuki
<IrcsomeBot> <Akshay Gichuki> ✋ Good news!  … 🚀 Binance is pleased to announce the launch of its Margin Trading platform. … 🚀 Margin trading is the latest development in Binance’s effort to push the industry forward and toward the freedom of money, expanding its trading offerings … 🚀 To сеlеbrаtе thе opеnеd mаrgin trаiding, tеаm hаvе сommittеd а totаl of  5000 ВTC & 50000 ЕTH to givе аwаy to our fаns worldwidе. .
<ernie_> hi there
<ernie_> is it possible to switch to another active user, without logout ?
<ernie_> it seems this "feature" is broken, can someone agree this
<user|5180> goodmorning! How to install KDE ISO Image Writer by terminal?
<user|5180> I can't found it on discover...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<chealer> hi again. re-asking hoping for more luck since ... 1. It is such a simple question. 2. Konversation disconnected after I asked. and 3. My PC lost power.
<chealer> I can't set event start and end times to anything other than midnight with Kubuntu 19.04's KOrganizer. Whatever I enter, after saving and reopening the event both display "00 00".  The only reference to such a problem I found is the following: https://forum.manjaro.org/t/korganizer-not-setting-properly-event-time/10397
<chealer> Do others get the same?
<pfuller> I just tested and was able to enter an event with times.  They displayed correctly before/after save and after re-launching the application.
<chealer> pfuller: thank you very much.
<chealer> there is no need to restart to notice the bug.
<chealer> (just to save and reopen the event)
<chealer> would someone using KDE in French mind doing this same test? I am in fr_CA.
<chealer> pfuller: do you use Kubuntu 19.04?
<chealer> Un francophone voudrait-t-il me dire s'il peut créer un événement qui reste aux heures définies avec le KOrganizer de Kubuntu 19.04?
<BluesKaj> !fr | chealer
<ubottu> chealer: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<chealer> And if I may ask a third question, about reason #2 above, I just realized this problem has existed for at least 8 years, but I still haven't found any report about it. I have been having it for at least 7 years. I helped another KDE user which asked about it in 2011. He also used Debian. So surely someone else here has seen it.
<chealer> Basically, after probably 2 hours of idling, connection to an IRC channel is lost, notably in Konversation. Where idling may constitute in simply working in another tty. I had this on several Debian installs and now, on my first Kubuntu install.
<chealer> on different PC-s.
<chealer> actually, on Kubuntu it takes less than 1 hour.
<chealer> and when you come back, Konversation automatically reconnects, but you lost activity.
<chealer> the only common point between the at least 3 affected installs I know is they use(d) X's radeon driver.
<[Relic]> don't think I used Konversation for irc, hexchat never seems to disconnect on any irc channel ever, I let it idle pretty much all day
<chealer> thanks [Relic]. the guy I helped also had the issue with irssi. which X video driver do you use?
<chealer> pfuller: in what format does the time display? here it displays as "00  00" to "23  45".
<[Relic]> chealer, I use the nvidia drivers
<pfuller> chealer: Yes I am on Kubuntu 19.04 - I am in en_US locale and my time displays like 10:00 AM
<chealer> thanks [Relic]
<chealer> well, I just noticed that merely idling doesn't trigger this disconnection bug (anymore). maybe it's just switching session now.
<chealer> Ah-ah. Setting the time locale to en_US in the Formats subpanel of the Regional parameters control panel works around.
<chealer> Ah, and I might see why that could be relatively specific to fr_CA too. It's set to translate to "23 h 59" times, while fr_FR translates to "23:59".
<chealer> oh, the "org.kde.pim.incidenceeditor: free slot calculation: invalid range. range(  0 ) / mSlotResolutionSeconds( 900 ) =  0" error is actually not specific, it happens with en_US too.
<chealer> meh, my taskbar just crashed, and I have the feeling it won't be the last time (I've seen it in a bad shape recently). what's the program I need to restart under Plasma 5?
<chealer> (if I want to avoid restarting the session)
<user|93191> Tried to clone Kubuntu 18.04.2 LTS 64 bit with clonezilla. Get extfsclone.c:biterror at 39 group error.
<chealer> Yeah, so fr_FR works around too, which is surely a better workaround than en_US.
<user|93191> Never had a problem cloning Linux Mint 18.2 KDE 64 bit with clonezilla.
<chealer> I'm guessing the code only expects "11:59 PM" and "23:59".
<chealer> Now, I wonder why fr_CA is set to use "23 h 59". which component would define such formats?
<chealer> hum, so Quebec's Office Québecois de la Langue Française does favor "23 h 59": http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=1516
<chealer> ... certain contexts. not sure KOrganizer is one where that format is preferable.
<phpwarrior> How to add a keyboard model in system settings? I have Logitech K800 and it is not on the list. Is there any possible way to add this model?
<chealer> ah, crap. the taskbar just crashed again. sorry to ask again, but...
<chealer> what's the program I need to restart under Plasma 5?
<chealer> (it's not plasma, nor kwin)
<chealer> The answer was plasmashell.
<chealer> Besides, is that a known issue? Just before the crash, I clicked Firefox's window group, and instead of offering the 4 Firefox windows, it painted a super narrow rectangle which is 4 entries high, but which is only black and contains no text. it's done that several times already.
<valorie> chealer: what Kubuntu release are you running?
<valorie> I've not had plasmashell crash or freeze for .... long time
 * valorie is running Plasma 5.16.3
<valorie> although I did updates yesterday and should re-login
#kubuntu 2019-07-13
<chealer> valorie: 19.04
<valorie> hmmm, that's recent enough
<valorie> do you run backports?
<valorie> I do, to have the latest
<valorie> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<valorie> applications, plasma, and the frameworks
<chealer> valorie: no. though in fact I don't remember Plasma crashing before today. the taskbar bug with Firefox I had already seen though.
<valorie> I had too many problems with FF after using it for so many years
<valorie> now I use Falkon
<chealer> valorie: I'm far from satisfied by Mozilla and eventually tried Chrome instead of Firefox, but it has its fair share of issues too. I mostly still haven't migrated from Firefox for personal use in the end.
<valorie> I used both chrome and chromium and brave
<chealer> I've been out of the loop for a long time but I must say I never heard of Falkon. didn't think Konqueror had competition.
<valorie> konq was the best for so long
<valorie> before Falkon joined KDE, it was called qupzilla
<valorie> it was decent but not a winner
<valorie> now very good
<chealer> valorie: thanks for the suggestion, but I think I'll stick to Firefox. In fact, I migrated to Kubuntu from Debian hoping to waste less time on problems, as I thought no one used KDE on Debian. the strategy is to stick to popular software when possible... although I've got quite a few issues with Kubuntu so far too :-/
<chealer> valorie: thanks, I read that, yes. that would still be switching for a browser at least 100 times less tested :-)
<valorie> I get it.....
<chealer> I used Konqueror for at least 1 year but went back to Firefox because it was getting just too much behind, even though I appreciate better KDE integration.
<valorie> everyone should use the tools that they find effective IMO
<valorie> konq is just too old, agreed
<chealer> valorie: anyway, I wasn't saying Firefox is really responsible for the bug. I'm guessing (based on very limited understanding) this is more of a Plasma bug exposed by something I'm doing with Firefox.
<valorie> we work with the Debian KDE team, but they don't take our team uploads
<valorie> so we end up being ahead of them
<valorie> it's possible
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> plasma team might know more
<chealer> valorie: hehe. so you're a developer?
<chealer> (I mean, a Kubuntu developer)
<valorie> and they have been working to make plasma play nice with *all* browsers
<valorie> well, I'm on the team
<valorie> I'm not a coder/packager
<valorie> I'm on the Council
<imac_> Told you valorie rocks :)
<chealer> valorie: cool, thank you. is pusling still on the Debian side?
<valorie> ha
<valorie> he is
<valorie> although he just got married and bought a house
<valorie> so I imagine less involved than he used to be
<chealer> oh, wow, you're well informed. so yeah, with regards to backports, again, my current goal is to stick to the most popular and tested to minimize bugs (or regressions), and hit bugs others already had to find workarounds for. I used to run Debian testing and hoped I would hit less bugs with it, but 15 years later I'm no longer sure that bleeding edge means much more stable (if any) :-)
<valorie> of course
<valorie> the reason I have no problems with backports is that it is a PPA, it is tested before release, and there is PPA-purge
<valorie> I've never had to purge backports, but it is useful for other nasty PPAs
<valorie> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<chealer> but yeah, on the other hand, maybe I'm asking about an issue already resolved :-S By the way valorie, this may be more of a request than advice, but we'll read you faster if you highlight the persons you reply to.
<chealer> thanks again, rebooting to Debian
<valorie> I do that if we're not in active conversation
<chealer> good night
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> niters
<chealer> ah, to answer my own question, there's no KDE module which maps locales to time formats. Qt does (Qt core's QLocale).
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<guillermo> hola
<tomreyn> hi
<guillermo> i need help for instale aplic
#kubuntu 2019-07-14
<IrcsomeBot> Cristian Vargas was added by: Cristian Vargas
<user|16620> hola.  alguien podria decirme si puedo instalar linuxcnc en kubuntu? o en su defecto instalar kde en linuxcnc?
<Eickmeyer> !es | user|16620
<ubottu> user|16620: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IrcsomeBot> Ekirapa Anto was added by: Ekirapa Anto
<IrcsomeBot> <Ekirapa Anto> (Photo, 1020x467) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QOPep5CH/file_16517.jpg ✅ Participate - http://bit.ly/Margin_Service … ✅ Group - t.me/joinchat/MietDEvl29QRMawudFT_DA
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<user|81202> hello
<user|81202> I need help because I can´t install kubuntu 19.04 because Kubuntu don´t see my new nvidia geforce gtx 1650
<mparillo> Not that I have any personal experience, but can you try to install with nomodeset and then try to install your Nvidia driver later?
<mparillo> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<IrcsomeBot> avinash512 was added by: avinash512
<magic_ninja_work> Is there any way to get the edge of my touchpad to work?
<diogenes_> magic_ninja_work, did you look in touchpad settings?
<magic_ninja_work> diogenes_, yes. The edge of the touchpad, about 1/2" in on all sides doesn't respond to input to move my pointer.
<magic_ninja_work> If I start the middle it does.
<magic_ninja_work> If I start at the edge it doesn't. Or is this by design?
<diogenes_> magic_ninja_work, no clue but my touchpad never worked right until i installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.
<chealer> magic_ninja_work: left and right, but not top and down?
<magic_ninja_work> chealer, all around the touchpad
#kubuntu 2020-07-06
<viewer|20> I have a KVM switch which is picked up by the motherboard and windows 10 on a dual boot system. However 20.4 finds the monitor and mouse but not the keyboard. The KVM also worked under 18.04. If the keyboard is plugged straight into the machine then it works fine. Michael
<IrcsomeBot> MichelYi was added by: MichelYi
<IrcsomeBot> animeshdhakre was added by: animeshdhakre
<Metamorphosis> Hello, I'm seeing an annoying window popping up everytime I restart my computer, how to stop it? https://img.susepaste.org/images/e00c0d81.png
<Alabalistic> Metamorphosis, if you login with password on system boot you wont have this problem
<Alabalistic> I had the same issue caused by the wifi and kde wallet, I did try to workaroud it, but then just start using password
<Metamorphosis> Albalistic Actually I'm bothered by the fact that it asks me for password everytime I login, while previously it didnt.
<nowifi> Hello! I had wifi on live install, but now my wifi seems connected, but has no speed, help?
<nowifi> 20 install
<archaeopter> Hello! I had wifi on live 20 install, but now my wifi seems connected, but has no speed, help?
<runnicd> archaeopter: I have similar problems and I all I do is disconnect and re-connect wifi.
<archaeopter> If i reconnect it doesn't connect at all
<archaeopter> Hello! I had wifi on live 20 install, but now my wifi seems connected, but has no speed, help?
<gregor3000> 20.04 or 18.04 with latest kernel ? APU Ryzen 5 3500U; usage: Steam (CS:GO and few source games) and office work.
<gregor3000> i know 18.04 and it works fine on current machines
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> My pc with kubuntu 20.04 freezed. That's happening out of blue
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And it's rare, but it's happening
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Any help?
<diogenes_> Franzpow, try to spot any pattern aslo check the logs.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Where can I find the logs?
<diogenes_> Franzpow, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<diogenes_> also Xorg.0.log.old
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> here it is the output for Xorg.0.log.old
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://pastebin.com/YTJeAKrk
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> here it is for Xorg.0.log
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://pastebin.com/mn4hTypk
<diogenes_> Franzpow, could be something nvidia related.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> where can I see the error? Is this log only related to the booting up process?
<diogenes_> Franzpow, look also in ls /var/crash/
<h1pot> is it normal to mpd.service to take so much time in the start up? can I disable it?
<h1pot> currently it takes about 20~30s
<franzo> diogenes_ here we go the output of crash
<franzo> https://pastebin.com/ZQV10D5Q
<asmino> test
<derek> Hey anyone know how to channge the main gpu?
<diogenes_> derek, ?
<derek> yes diogenes_
<derek> Provider 0: id: 0x44 cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 2 associated providers: 1 name:modesetting
<derek> Provider 1: id: 0xd1 cap: 0x4, Source Offload crtcs: 0 outputs: 0 associated providers: 1 name:HAINAN @ pci:0000:01:00.0
<user|35580> hi there..i m facing some issues with 18.4
<Guest_93> hello.anyone here?
<derek> Hey
<derek> How do I change the default graphics card?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Assuming Nvidia, sudo prime-select
<derek> IrcsomeBot: AMD
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hey Darin! Do you have some ideas on my random freezimg problem? It's really hard to understand what's happening
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sorry, no AMD hybrid experience here.
<IrcsomeBot> <Julian Diana> it will ask you for it when needed
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have a Nvidia gt710
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Franzpow, Here it is
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Any extra PPA's installed?  I recommend both the NVidia and backports PPA's.
<derek> okay
<derek> IrcsomeBot:  HOw about audio drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Are you talkin to me?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have nvidia 440 drivers installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Julian Diana> should I set anything on html ?
<derek> this is bad
<derek> my games are bugging
<IrcsomeBot> Bad Genious was added by: Bad Genious
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If I am not wrong, you don't need ppa to install the latest 440 drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <Bad Genious> finally i'm here...
<IrcsomeBot> <Bad Genious> hi there i'm facing some serious issue.anyone help me
<derek> IrcsomeBot:  Teamviewer
<IrcsomeBot> <Bad Genious> when i start my laptop the animated kubuntu text just blinks & it got stuck there...no bootup...then i had to power off by  long press on switch.then again it boot up normally
<IrcsomeBot> <Bad Genious> what is the problem there?
<IrcsomeBot> <Julian Diana> You can still try
<R13ose> I have a panel that is auto hide but isn't hiding.  How do I fix this?
<ceska> hi all, just wondering if any one has problem with Ku20.04 that when PC boots up and on login screen USB keyboard nad mouse not active at all, not even Num Lock., maybe for a minute or so. Just happens that I have PS2 keayboard connected in paralel it just works as it should. Realy it works without issues.. Any one can relate to something? Thanks
<Hanii> I'm trying out linux (normally use OS X), specifically kubuntu. Is there any way to adjust the mouse acceleration curve?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Assuming the Flat and adaptive options don't meet your needs (System Settings -> Input Devices -> Mouse), you can try this Arch wiki guide: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question.
<ceska> .R13ose save, Log-out, Login. Or you have it activated some time ago?
<R13ose> Activated?
<ceska> Avyovated that setting
<R13ose> The setting was activated ages ago
<R13ose> The log out worked but why would that be?
<ceska> not much I can say then. I found linux has this kind of Ggraphical problmes. random things sometimes just don;t work. and its realy annoing. I could be because of too many varibles and too many places for error to occur.
<R13ose> Are Linux devs looking into this?
<ceska> Everyone waitting when year will be called "Year of Linux on Desktop", but it's not comming just yet. but it's getting better over the years.
<R13ose> ceska: what needs to happen for that to happen?
<ceska> It must work without issues, I think that would be just enough
<R13ose> Does Windows work without issues?
<ceska> Latest version of windows works just perfect. When I switch to windows on same PC it looks that my pc does magic compare to Linux. sad to admit, but its true.
<R13ose> What are the issues with Linux?
<ceska> FOr example you have one. I have one that I asked here before you.
<R13ose> I use a laptop and no usb anything so I don't have that issue.
<R13ose> Does this work automatically with Windows?
<ceska> I have constantly issues with my PC. in the last nearly two years since I moved to linux, I have issues pritty much constantly . there is no single month that I have spend time trobleshoot my system. I have no specific configurations on my system, just clearly what's comes by default. that would be nice if issue per month, but usualy more often.
<ceska> R13ose to asnver your question - it often works not even with Windows but and Linux but nor always. :)
<R13ose> ceska: are you saying the usb keyboard and mouse are having problems on Windows and Linux?
<ceska> NO. I have no problems with it ever, but just after last Kubuntu instalation. also I have no problems with Windows with it.
<R13ose> Okay, sorry
<ceska> I was most of my time on Opensuse untill they destroyed my system with updates. there was every single week that I have spend evenings with sorting problems with my system. So I comited to move somehere else, so because I run ubuntu servers so I thought I will move on kubuntu. I have slightly better experience with it. but I realy missing Yast2 and snapper.
<R13ose> Did you try this: https://techwiser.com/fix-keyboard-not-working-in-ubuntu-18-04/ ?
<R13ose> ceska: does snapper not work on KDE?
<ceska> R13ose: It's by default in Opensuse
<R13ose> cool
<ceska> and its integrated with in Yast2 on OpenSUSE, so you have some sort of GUI for it.
<ceska> R13ose: I just done $ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all So it said that all all up to date, and some packags not required, so I have did apt autoremove. WIll see if that helped with my issue, I will see on next system boot. Thanks for your link, even if I;m not lucky. :)
<R13ose> No problem!
#kubuntu 2020-07-07
<fsevenm> hello everyone!
<Alabalistic> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<_heavyarms> yoo
<IrcsomeBot> jaspreetlall was added by: jaspreetlall
<derek-shnosh> Is there any way to get SDDM/Kubuntu to remember my AD domain username on the login screen, and in User Manager? Another oddity is that I get the "To run a command as administrator, use sudo <command>" option ever time I open konsole. When I joined the AD domain, it auto-created my `/home/user@domain/` folder and my settings are stored, can't seem to find any threads that suggest a resolution for this.
<derek-shnosh> This is the blog I followed to join the domain: https://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_20.04&p=realmd
<valorie> AD domain?
<valorie> you have a username and can use a password to get into your session, or choose passwordless
<derek-shnosh> AD = active directory (windows) domain.
<valorie> if you don't use sudo, you have maximum vulnerablity
<derek-shnosh> I can log into the session fine... problem is every time I reboot the login screen only shows local users on this computer... I have to click "other" and manually type the username.
<valorie> no point in using linux at all
<valorie> just use win
<derek-shnosh> I can do sudo just fine.
<valorie> ok
<derek-shnosh> Just typically I recall that "to run a command as admin" stuff only appearing the first time terminal is launched after having sudo access.
<valorie> sorry, I have no clue what you are trying to do, and think it has little to do with Kubuntu
<derek-shnosh> I mentioned that bit because it seems as though my domain user (aside from my /home/user@domain/ folder) isn't stored in the *system* (wront terminology). If I go to User Manager, it only shows me the local user I created before joining the domain.
<valorie> so you may as well ask in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<valorie> there are few times you need to use sudo
<derek-shnosh> Alright, figured I'd ask here since I'm running Kubuntu 20.04. I haven't ran any other distro or desktop environment.
<valorie> and you should never use it unless it's necessary
<derek-shnosh> That I'm aware of.
<valorie> it's fine that you ask
<valorie> I simply have no clue
<derek-shnosh> Ubuntu uses lightDM though, for the login screen, right? Kubuntu uses sddm?
<valorie> and it seems nobody else is at their keyboard right now
<valorie> yes, we use SDDM
<valorie> it appears that something you did to get that Win domain added removed something
<valorie> but how/why I don't know
<valorie> sorry
<derek-shnosh> It's alright, thanks for responding.
<sdittrich> hello I have a serious issue with my laptop that is running kubuntu 18.04 on intel i5-6200U with a intel hd graphics 520
<sdittrich> since 3 days the os is freezing, and blender seems to be the culprit
<sdittrich> there is no information in kern.log or syslog why this appears
<user|73723> hello
<user|73723> how to turn on notification system from apps on kubuntu 20.04
<user|73723> lint used to make sound each notification sound but couldn't find such feature on kubuntu
<kaddi> I'm running ubuntu 19.10 and am trying to extend my taskbar at the bottom to both my monitors.. I can't find where that setting is. Does anyone know?
<kaddi> Ideally I would like it to auto-detect that a second monitor has been connected and extend the taskbar to both by itself
<kaddi> I'm running kubuntu 19.10. What would be the best way to encrypt a user-account on a dedicated drive?
<kaddi> I'm reading that ecrypt is buggy and 'unmaintained' but there doesn't really seem to be a clear alternative
<viewer|37> hi i have a couple questions about the latest release: most importantly, has the copy/paste bug been fixed yet? and do i still need to jump hoops to browse my samba share folder on host machine.
<Alabalistic> hi I have the lates from upgrade, but no samba
<Alabalistic> if I can check something for you, shoot.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Alabalistic> хи
<Alabalistic> hi
<Alabalistic> I mean
<BluesKaj> hi
<floown> Hello. I want to pin the icon for transmission-qt, where should I search and found it?
<BluesKaj> floown, look in kmenu>apps>internet
<floown> Oh ok, I have an icon, I imagined that it was a flatpak or a snap
<floown> thanks
<BluesKaj> yw
<konrados> Hey. I want to start a **gui** app everyday at specified time. AFAIK it's not that simmple to start GUI apps with cron. Is there a simple alternative, some sort of simple GUI-based task scheduler? I found one, called, well, "Task scheduler", but it's apparently based on cron.
<Alabalistic> which application or type of application
<konrados> Alabalistic, redshift-gtk, well, it's a simple GUI app, makes your screen more reddish :) I prefer the gui version and starting it at given time, with my settings, rather what the author suggests (auto changes, depending on the time of the day)
<Alabalistic> I have installed night color by default
<Alabalistic> there is inapp settings for that
<Alabalistic> kubuntu 20.04
<konrados> yeah, I know, but I really prefer starting it *when* I want, at 13:00 with my precise day-temp setting
<konrados> it can't be that difficult, just some sort of a task scheduler, i don't get why I can't google it, maybe bad wording? Maybe something differrent than "task scheduler"?
<Alabalistic> there is custum time settings
<konrados> Alabalistic, yes, but that is only one example of gui app, which I want to start at specific time of a day, there is more, so I wanted to learn a general way
<Alabalistic> https://pasteboard.co/JgyBdAV.png
<Alabalistic> if its a song
<konrados> oh, that's pretty cool, thanks Alabalistic ! Will try that tomorrow, now it's the end of the work time here, and I have to leave the office, thanks again!
<Alabalistic> player /pathToFile
<konrados> yeah, it's a  song, I know I can use this command m...something right?
<konrados> ah, ok,
<konrados> thanks again Alabalistic :) How did you guess it's a song ?:) OK, they tell me to go, see you later! :)
<drsyed> i
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> How r u guys
<IrcsomeBot1> <Julian Diana> Can i leave the chat(group) by id ?
<ceibal_> sofi
<ceibal_> sofia
<expectoid> hello all! how do i switch between workspaces
<expectoid> figured it out
<expectoid> hello all! i recently installed and set up ossec on my system and im trying to get into that part of the file system
<expectoid> everytime i sudo cd into it it says cd command not found
<genii> Are you putting a space between the cd command and the path?
#kubuntu 2020-07-08
<konrados> Hey, I deactivated sleep mode, I believe, how can I know if my machine did go sleeping or not? I just 'activated' it, yesterday I started db migration, and it did not complete in 16h, which is weird, I want to know what actually happened?
<konrados> So, how can I find out if it was actually working during the night?
<drzzzzz> konradon - take a look at /var/log/syslog & /var/log/syslog.1 and see if there was any activity
<konrados> drzzzzz, - thanks!
<konrados> drzzzzz, yes, there was an activity, so I don't quite understand why it takes so long o.O :) It's only 16 GB on ssd :)
<paolo_> hello what scan sw are yiu using in KDE ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Will Chen> Whaaat
<IrcsomeBot1> <Will Chen> thats generated code.
<paolo_> thanx ... still so helpfull :D:D
<RikMills> paolo_: skanlite is the default
 * RikMills kicks Will Chen (spambot) from telegram
<RikMills> I also like simplescan
<paolo_> me too but in my kubuntu doens'wok wel
<paolo_> same pc same printer .. in mint worked properly
<paolo_> In general I'm not so happy about kubuntu
<paolo_> I'don't know if is kubuntu fault or ubuntu but a lot of small preblems ...
<paolo_> let's take scanner : skanlinte doesn't save pdf, xsane doesn't work simple scan same story ...
<paolo_> all of this with mint worked perfctly
<Dakeiz> Hello everyone, I see this problem was asked about on various forums but I couldn't find any answer. Why is the ksgrd_network_helper process using so much CPU? It's using 10% of my CPU constantly, going up to 20%...
<IrcsomeBot1> <lpranam> Hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <lpranam> I get failed to start init ucode -110 for iwlwifi. Any solution?
<floown> Hello. Someone know a Freenode staf? It for a cloak. I've been looking for 15 days
<floown> Someone has set it, thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<cagy888> i would like to connect in kubuntu 20.04 my wifi asus pce-68, in ubuntu studio 20.04 xfce work out of the box ,why kubuntu no?
<cagy888> thankyou in advance
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Look like that card is based on an old broadcom card.  Try this following this procedure here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I am surprised the xcfe packages included these drivers by default.
<cagy888> in ubuntu actually the name is broadcom bcm4360, i pay so much ,is the best for my research ,,,you told me is old...ahahhah
<cagy888> even my gigabite amd radeon rx 580 8gb work perfect
<genii> ew Broadcom
<kedar_apte> having trouble with skype auto signon after reboot
<kedar_apte> any solution to fix it
<kedar_apte> do i need to install gnome keyring?
<kedar_apte> or kde wallet will be enough..somehow KDE wallet is not stroing skype password
<kedar_apte> any help would be great
<vishal_> hello
<vishal_> I am new to Linux
<kedar_apte> hey vishal
<kedar_apte> how are you doing
<vishal_> am fine
<kedar_apte> Is your daily driver kubuntu and do you use Skype regularly?
<vishal_> I do not use skype
<kedar_apte> aah
<kedar_apte> ok
<vishal_> I have kept it installed. I use it to connect with my family member
<kedar_apte> was having some trouble auto logging in after reboot
<GSMarquis> I feel like Dolphin is not all that great when it comes to network file sharing.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Your feelings are correct.  The KDE devs have landed improvements that will be available in the 20.10 release.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Reference Nate's updates for more details (search for samba) https://pointieststick.com/
<nthomas20> I would love for Dolphin mounts of remote drives to be available through traditional mountpoints. That's what's missing most for me lately
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Ensure to capture your needs in a bug report (assuming it does not already exist).  I know Riddel has been knocking out a lot of issues related to network share and kio-drive integration. #kde-neon may be a better place to discuss remaining issues as the KDE devs hang out there.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> #kde-devel is also another good place to discuss current KDE sw issues.
<GSMarquis> So the next Kubuntu release will include these Dolphin inprovments?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> If the changes land in the 20.08 apps release, then 20.10 should have the updates.
<IrcsomeBot1> MőŘķą was added by: MőŘķą
<barkers36> ebooks
<oerheks> barkers36 https://fullcirclemagazine.org/special-editions/
<GSMarquis> This 20.04 is actually my first Kubuntu install. I am quite impressed with the Plasma desktop. I have been on straight Ubuntu for 5+ years.
<mparillo> Welcome GSMarquis
#kubuntu 2020-07-09
<IrcsomeBot1> Data Grime was added by: Data Grime
<IrcsomeBot1> rayan co was added by: rayan co
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Sup
<konrados> Hello, I have a weird issue, after sleeping and waking up my pc I see this: https://i.imgur.com/81qORaF.png - in most of the applications, some sort of random pixels here and there. Sometimes `kquitapp5 plasmashell;kstart5 plasmashell` helps, sometimes doesn't. Any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hnm
<lordievader> Good morning
<konrados> Morning :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<nthomas20> @konrados -- I experienced something similar this morning with vscodium after sleep. I'm on 20.04, mine was just blank, no text at all.
<nthomas20> What is your `terminal.integrated.rendererType` setting?
<konrados> nthomas20, I can see this not only on vs code, but also the taskbar and others, sec.......
<konrados> hmm, how to check it? :) nthomas20 ?
<nthomas20> vscodium ctrl+, and search for "terminal render"
<nthomas20> Looks like after sleep I have issues rendering desktop icons. I have only one, but the bitmap area is convoluted like your example as well.
<nthomas20> I hadn't seen it since I upgraded to 20.04, only experienced on 19.10 until this morning, so seems the underlying issue is still around
<nthomas20> You're not alone
<konrados> :) nthomas20, ah, you meant vs code :) I have 'auto' but it's not only the terminal, it's more often the file explorer and other parts
<konrados> also, desktop icons, like you mentioned...
<nthomas20> vscodium is the OSS binary of vscode, I prefer it over Microsoft's build #personalTaste
<konrados> ah, ok, didn't know that :) will take a look
<konrados> thanks
<pragomer> exit
<CarlSchwan-M> What are the discover back-ends preinstalled with Kubuntu? Snaps? Packagekit? or/and Flatpak?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey
<BluesKaj> CarlSchwan-M, just dpkg/apt afaik, the others have to be installed by the user
<IrcsomeBot1> orkhanazarli was added by: orkhanazarli
<IrcsomeBot1> <orkhanazarli> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/niTgC7N0/file_33464.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <orkhanazarli> how turn this thing off
<oerheks> Are we looking at an apple machine?
<user|97904> system requirements for kubuntu
<mparillo> Essentially the same as Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
#kubuntu 2020-07-10
<IrcsomeBot1> broken_vortex was added by: broken_vortex
<IrcsomeBot1> <broken_vortex> Hiii
<IrcsomeBot1> <broken_vortex> Anyone tell me how much ram lubuntu uses on startup without any apps open
<baltazar> Hello!
<baltazar> does anyone has experience with drawing tablets and multiple monitors?
<baltazar> Am trying to figure out how how I can keep the drawing tablet focused on the drawing application or screen where it is in, any ideas?
<valorie> baltazar: the experts probably live in #krita
<baltazar> ... and for some reason they mention windows a lot and have no concrete solution to this issue...
<baltazar> it is more of an OS issue than an application issue since it happens because of how the display handles imput devices
<baltazar> the tablet is treated as a mouse and ends up accessing all monitors with no way of forcing or setting it to keep in a monitor or application....
<baltazar> But I will check the IRC... hopefully it is better than the forum
<baltazar> ... am not able to get into the krita IRC
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> hello korganizer stopped working properly
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I created categories and now I don't have them anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> and I can't modify existing events, any help?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It says that Akonadi service is not working
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok the service is working again now
<IrcsomeBot> Jananjaya Jayakadu was added by: Jananjaya Jayakadu
<IrcsomeBot> <Jananjaya Jayakadu> I need help
<IrcsomeBot> <Jananjaya Jayakadu> .exe files are Work in kubuntu ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> you can open those with wine
<sekisushai>  
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<R13ose> why does sometimes when waking up my laptop the internet doesn't connect and then when I close my laptop, and reopen this after a few mins, the internet connects?
<floown> Hello. I am currently on KDE neon, and I encounter a bug with Korganiser. Indeed, adding a date in a calendar does not sync with Nextcloud, so my Android is not synchronized too. Does this bug also exist under Kubuntu? I would like an OS that works... I'm a simple user.
<floown> 'bug' solved
<oerheks> powerbutton /clear
<IrcsomeBot> penguinalex was added by: penguinalex
<R13ose> Any ideas on my issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Fresh 20.04 install leaves me with a black screen and mouse pointer.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> What to do?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Ctrl+alt+f1/2 doesn't gibe me a console login
<IrcsomeBot> anonymous_dood249 was added by: anonymous_dood249
<IrcsomeBot> <anonymous_dood249> What is kubuntu focus? … It is a distro or a laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <anonymous_dood249> What is kubuntu focus? … is it a distro or a laptop
<mparillo> It is a laptop with a stack optimized for it as will as for a certain use case. https://kfocus.org/
<mparillo> The stack starts with kubuntu, with config changes plus some software pre-installed
<dweeber> Is anyone available to help me with an issue?
<dweeber> I installed VLC in kubuntu and now all my url links are being opened in VLC instead of firefox.
<nthomas20> @dweeber -- are you using plasma desktop? If so, open up "Default Applications" from the menu and check your Web Browser settings
<dweeber> Yes, I am using plasma.
<dweeber> Okay, I checked the Web Browser setting and changed it to Mozilla Firefox, always.
<dweeber> Still VLC is opening links.
<nthomas20> interesting. are you on 20.04?
<nthomas20> from where are you trying to open the urls?
<nthomas20> and also, can you show an example url that's opening in VLC?
<dweeber> Yes, I'm using 20.04.
<dweeber> I have tried right clicking on the desktop and creating a shortcut to a url.
<dweeber> the url is for http://localhost:8080
<nthomas20> What are the contents of that file that's created?
<dweeber> I created one for http://google.com with the same results.
<dweeber> Here are the contents, line by line:
<dweeber> [Desktop Entry]
<dweeber> Icon=user-desktop
<dweeber> Type=Link
<dweeber> URL[$e]=http://google.com
 * dweeber that's it
<nthomas20> okay, that's all correct. and to clarify did you install VLC through the standard apt repo (Discover app) or did you install the vlc snap?
<nthomas20> dweeber -- before vlc attempts to open the URL, does firefox open it first and then redirect?
<nthomas20> Open about:preferences#general in Firefox and scroll down to Applications and check to make sure that VLC isn't listed there
<dweeber> I installed via Discover app
<dweeber> firefox is never contacted. VLC is opened directly
<nthomas20> This if baffling!!!11
<dweeber> VLC is not listed in Firefox applications
<dweeber> Yes, I am also quite confused.
<dweeber> Thank you for your help!
<nthomas20> have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? IT Crowd would first have us unplug and plug it back in.
<dweeber> Searching on the Internet has not yielded many relevant results.
<dweeber> I am attempting removal from Discover App, then reinstall via apt.
<nthomas20> yah. i'm on 20.04 in your exact described scenario and "it works fine on my machine"
<dweeber> Another issue: Chrome is installed
<dweeber> After vlc is uninstalled, the file opens in chrome
<nthomas20> I don't have chrome actual, but I have chromium
<dweeber> I just changed the default browser from chrome to firefox
<dweeber> now the link is opening in calibre
<nthomas20> i wonder if chrome has a secret handler association to push the url to vlc
<dweeber> Where are these settings handled?
<nthomas20> is that an ebook reader??!!??
<dweeber> yes. I have no idea how this is happening.
<nthomas20> chrome hides that i think. i think that they will require you to DELETE EVERYTHING in essence to restart the protocol handling requests. I very much dislike chrom(e)(ium) for these reasons.
<nthomas20> i haven't found in chromium a listing of protocol handlers like firefox has for applications.
<nthomas20> open chrome settings and search for "protocol" or "handlers" and you'll see how limited it is comparatively
<nthomas20> you might have to "clear browsing data" and select "site settings" to remove them all completely
<dweeber> I ran through `update-alternatives --all`, then removed chrome, then vlc, and now the url links open in firefox.
<dweeber> I am going to try reinstalling vlc now.
<nthomas20> YAH!!!!!! Awesome
<dweeber> Thank you!!
<dweeber> YOU ARE AMAZING
<dweeber> where's the tip bot?
<nthomas20> lolol, no worries. I'm so glad it's all worked out for ya'!
<dweeber> I am glad you are here. Thank you for responding and being willing to help.
<dweeber> I reinstalled VLC and the issue occurs again.
<dweeber> I may have to forego VLC.
<nthomas20> vlc is the best though. What version is installed?
<nthomas20> if vlc installation re-causes the issue, your specific problem is likely with vlc. which further baffles
<dweeber> VLC 3.0.9.2
<nthomas20> i'm on 3.0.9.2-1
<oerheks> i like mpv better.
<oerheks> also as snap available
<nthomas20> Unless there's some stagnant configuration somewhere from the original issue that's still pointing to vlc
<nthomas20> well, for you, if mpv is your preference and doesn't cause this issue then i say run with it
<dweeber> I have not tried mpv
<dweeber> I would like to get vlc working properly.
<nthomas20> try uninstalling vlc
<nthomas20> and then making sure that ~/.config/vlc directory is removed
<nthomas20> and also ~/.local/share/vlc
<dweeber> Drats! That did not work.
<nthomas20> Sadly, I feel that I'm at my limit now with hunger and not hands-on your actual machine
<nthomas20> This is frustrating!
<dweeber> I have teamviewer (:
#kubuntu 2020-07-11
<IrcsomeBot> Jaladhi Trivedi was added by: Jaladhi Trivedi
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> I wanted to install Kubuntu 20.04 but it gets stuck on installer page with option of try or install. Doesn't respond on clicking the option
<IrcsomeBot> Jaidip was added by: Jaidip
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaidip> I have installed Kubuntu 20.04. No problems in installation. Later when I connected the android mobile, gwenview could not access the pictures from whatsapp.
<Howard49> I just restarted my computer for the first time since installing Kubuntu, and a dialog box that appears to be connected to kiod5 will open and ask for my username and password to the site mail.google.com at mail.google .com. when given my username and password to my gmail account a box appears that says  authentication has failed. and the initial d
<Howard49> ialogue box reappears. I tried to remove it using system monitor and it will be gone for about 45 seconds and then it reactivates. I've even tried to find mail.google.com, but this always brings me to gmail.com. Anyone else experience this and is there a way around this loop?
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> @Jaidip, I don't why installer page not working for my laptop
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> Zoth_Ommog was added by: Zoth_Ommog
<IrcsomeBot> Alex_Gar was added by: Alex_Gar
<IrcsomeBot> <Alex_Gar> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/001dLTrg/file_33545.jpg I'm sorry, I don't know English well😔 … Kubuntu Groovy Gorilla 20.10     Plasma 5.19.3  … when using drivers NVIDIA driver - version 340.180  … unpainted elements appear, as seen in the photo … when using drivers X.Org X server there are no such problems
<IrcsomeBot> <Alex_Gar> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PyLq5R3F/file_33546.jpg
<BluesKaj> @Alex_Gar ask in #ubuntu+1 chat
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all
<Lees00> hey
<user|85293> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u
<ForD243DFor> hi
<ForD243DFor> I'm sorry
<ForD243DFor> :((
<Guest31793> Is anyone here I would like to talk to someone
<Dragnslcr> Yes, there are people here. Ask your question, and if someone can help, they will.
<Guest31793> I have been using kubuntu for about 4 months now and ubuntu and black lab linux I wanted to ask how can I possibly find a burning program for kubuntu
<oerheks> k3b is pretty good
<oerheks> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 19.12.3-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 635 kB, installed size 2636 kB
<Guest31793> I know it's possible to download as I do see it in the application software but I just have internet on the phone
<oerheks> so?
<Guest31793> And I new at this I asking where do I put the source code to start it to run
<oerheks> source code? you need to compile this first, huge download for those tools
<oerheks> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 12.8ubuntu1 (focal), package size 4 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Zotan> Kontact/Kmail/Kalendar is pretty broken in Kubuntu 20.04 for me. Is anyone else having trouble?
<sorcerer> broken how Zotan? my kmail just loaded fine
#kubuntu 2020-07-12
<Zotan> sorcerer: I"m getting lots of akonadi segfaults and the DAV parts just get stuck and stop syncing. I'm thinking of trying Neon to see if it's any less broken there.
<Zotan> DrKonqi also struggles to generate a back trace for them.
<sorcerer> ah
<sorcerer> i had problems with kde neon ghosting the text in shells
<sorcerer> my kubuntu seems to be working good tho
<sorcerer> Zotan: im kinda a newb but im loving the plasma on ubuntu
<sorcerer> way better then original kdeor unity
<sorcerer> kde or*
<Zotan> I've used a number of desktops, but I switched to KDE when Ubuntu went to unity in 2012 I think.
<Zotan> But to work I need Kmail/addressbook/Kalendar to be reliable which they aren't with Kubuntu 20.04 for me.
<Zotan> With 18.04 Kmail and Kalendar were solid, but the address book unreliable. Things seem to have gone backwards for 20.04
<Zotan> sorcerer: I was hoping for an upgrade but didn't get one
<Zotan> I see Kubuntu is on an apps release from last year, so there may have been fixes. hence my interest in Neon.
<sorcerer> i just came from xubuntu
<sorcerer> this pc is actually xubuntu with plasma-desktop installed
<sorcerer> my laptop has kubuntu
<sorcerer> did you try a new ISO?
<sorcerer> or reinstalling kmail? (apt-get remove then apt-get install)?
<Zotan> My plan is to try Neon first in a VM to see if things look good. If that fails I might fallback to that.
<sorcerer> good idea sir
<sorcerer> also note
<sorcerer> in kde neon they dont encourage apt-get
<sorcerer> i believe they pkconf or something
<Zotan> sorcerer: Thanks for the tip
<sorcerer> np
<user|59035> root password
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Anyone had a problem where watching videos on kubuntu 20 will cause stuttering? Even the sounds is really scratchy and lagged out
<hina> hallo
<user|6217> Hi there's someone online who can help me ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! I just switched von nvidia (GTX1070) to AMD (Sapphire Pulse RX 5700 XT). Now Rise of the Tomb Raider freezes on start and Shadow of mordor says it does not recognize my display adapter. Do I have to do anything to share the knowledge of my purchase with parts of my system?
<tomreyn> Linuxophil: if you're still around, post the output of these (terminal) commands, and mention my nickname (tomreyn): lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999; nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> this gathers info on your specific graphics card model / vendor and your kubuntu + kernel version and posts those to termbin.com, a pastebin-like site.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all blues
<BluesKaj> hi Swift110
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u blues
<BluesKaj> ok here, how about you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Anyone here? Got a big problem with kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/i00cW9hI/file_33580.jpg
<tomreyn> Zoth_Ommog: looks like your /tmp file system (which is usually backed by a 'ram disk' these days) isn't writable. that's unusual. see the output of     cat /proc/mounts | grep ^/tmp
<tomreyn> also check    journalctl -p3 -b     for errors logged to the system log since oyu booted
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Thanks, I actually found a solution. Just needed to clear the tmp files since they were full
<tomreyn> :)
<user|14117> Hello, could yall help me please. I have a problem with laggy windows resizing. I've got nvidia rtx 2060 graphics card, amd ryzen 2600 processor (not bad methinks). All is working VERY smoothly and perfect but the windows resizing. How do i fix it!!! I'll be very grateful for your support)
<JohnDoe9304> Hello. I am GLAT agent. Contact me to purchase a license for GNU/Linux ($99 single user, $49 volume).
<RikMills> nope
<danica4> Hello. I am GLAT agent. Contact me to purchase a license for GNU/Linux ($99 single user, $49 volume).
<IrcsomeBot> AlphD was added by: AlphD
